# Racing to sub-20



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

The purpose of this thread is to motivate cubers!
This is going to be a race to sub-20 (there is also a sub-15 race here).

*Here are the rules*:
1. No spamming - No reserves.
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you. I will be using WCA scrambles on CubeExplorer 5.00. 
4. We will be using the AO12 (average of 12) system, not AO5 or AO100. 
5. The scrambles/results will be out on Monday/Thursday and they'll be due the following Thursday/Monday.
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on this thread. (duh)
9. If you hit sub-20, then you can go to the sub-15 thread.
10. Anyone who does not already average sub-20 is welcome - ANYONE MAY JOIN AT ANY TIME!
11. You may join with a special condition if you like, such as one-handed or using a specific alternate method. If you do not specify a special condition, your results will be assumed to be normal two-handed speedsolving.
12. You graduate from the thread when you have successfully completed sub-20 rounds three times with no over 20 second rounds in between.
13. Once you've graduated, you're welcome to compete again with a special condition; if you do this, you will not be treated as an alumnus and will be included in the regular results.
14. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
15. WCA RULES ARE MY RULES!
16. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME FUN!

*P.S. PRACTICE! PRACTICE! PRACTICE!*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2010)

*Scrambles/Results​*
*Round One* || March 25, 2010 - March 29, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two* || March 30, 2010 - April 2, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three* || April 2, 2010 - April 6, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four* || April 6, 2010 - April 9, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Five* || April 9, 2010 - April 12, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Six* || April 13, 2010 - April 16, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seven* || April 16, 2010 - April 19, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eight* || April 19, 2010 - April 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Nine* || April 23, 2010 - April 26, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ten* || April 26, 2010 - April 29, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eleven* || April 29, 2010 - May 3, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twelve* || May 3, 2010 - May 7, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirteen* || May 7, 2010 - May 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fourteen* || May 11, 2010 - May 14, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifteen* || May 14, 2010 - May 18, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixteen* || May 18, 2010 - May 22, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventeen* || May 22, 2010 - May 25, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighteen* || May 25, 2010 - May 28, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Nineteen* || May 29, 2010 - June 3, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty* || June 3, 2010 - June 9, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-One* || June 9, 2010 - June 16, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Two* || June 16, 2010 - June 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Three* || June 23, 2010 - July 1, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Four* || July 1, 2010 - July 5, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Five* || July 5, 2010 - July 8, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Six* || July 8, 2010 - July 12, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Seven* || July 12, 2010 - July 15, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Eight* || July 15, 2010 - July 19, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Twenty-Nine* || July 19, 2010 - July 22, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty* || July 22, 2010 - July 26, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-One* || July 26, 2010 - July 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Two* || August 23, 2010 - August 26, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Three* || August 26, 2010 - August 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Four* || August 30, 2010 - September 2, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Five* || September 2, 2010 - September 6, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Six* || September 6, 2010 - September 9, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Seven* || September 9, 2010 - September 13, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Eight* || September 13, 2010 - September 16, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Thirty-Nine* || September 16, 2010 - September 20, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty* || September 20, 2010 - September 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-One* || September 23, 2010 - September 27, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Two* || September 27, 2010 - September 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Three* || September 30, 2010 - October 4, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Four* || October 4, 2010 - October 7, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Five* || October 7, 2010 - October 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Six* || October 11, 2010 - October 14, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Seven* || October 14, 2010 - October 18, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Eight* || October 18, 2010 - October 21, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Forty-Nine* || October 21, 2010 - October 25, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty* || October 25, 2010 - October 28, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-One* || October 28, 2010 - November 1, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Two* || November 1, 2010 - November 4, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Three* || November 4, 2010 - November 8, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Four* || November 8, 2010 - November 11, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Five* || November 11, 2010 - November 15, 2010 || Scrambles | Results|
*Round Fifty-Six* || November 15, 2010 - November 18, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Seven* || November 18, 2010 - November 22, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Eight* || November 22, 2010 - November 25, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Fifty-Nine* || November 25, 2010 - November 29, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty* || November 29, 2010 - December 2, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-One* || December 2, 2010 - December 6, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Two* || December 6, 2010 - December 9, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Three* || December 9, 2010 - December 13, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Four* || December 13, 2010 - December 16, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Five* || December 16, 2010 - December 20, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Six* || December 20, 2010 - December 23, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Seven* || December 23, 2010 - December 27, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Eight* || December 27, 2010 - December 30, 2010 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Sixty-Nine* || December 30, 2010 - January 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy* || January 3, 2011 - January 6, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-One* || January 6, 2011 - January 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Two* || January 10, 2011 - January 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Three* || January 13, 2011 - January 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Four* || January 17, 2011 - January 20, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Five* || January 20, 2011 - January 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Six* || January 24, 2011 - January 27, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Seven* || January 27, 2011 - January 31, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Eight* || January 31, 2011 - February 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Seventy-Nine* || February 3, 2011 - February 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty* || February 7, 2011 - February 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-One* || February 10, 2011 - February 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Two* || February 14, 2011 - February 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Three* || February 17, 2011 - February 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Four* || February 21, 2011 - February 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Five* || February 24, 2011 - February 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Six* || February 28, 2011 - March 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Seven* || March 3, 2011 - March 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Eight* || March 7, 2011 - March 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Eighty-Nine* || March 10, 2011 - March 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety* || March 14, 2011 - March 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-One* || March 17, 2011 - March 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Two* || March 21, 2011 - March 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Three* || March 24, 2011 - March 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Four* || March 28, 2011 - March 31, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Five* || March 31, 2011 - April 4, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Six* || April 4, 2011 - April 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Seven* || April 7, 2011 - April 11, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Eight* || April 11, 2011 - April 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Ninety-Nine* || April 14, 2011 - April 18, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred* || April 18, 2011 - April 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred One* || April 21, 2011 - April 25, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Two* || April 25, 2011 - April 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Three* || April 28, 2011 - May 2, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Four* || May 2, 2011 - May 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Five* || May 5, 2011 - May 9, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Six* || May 9, 2011 - May 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seven* || May 12, 2011 - May 16, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eight* || May 16, 2011 - May 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Nine* || May 19, 2011 - May 23, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ten* || May 23, 2011 - May 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eleven* || May 26, 2011 - May 30, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twelve* || May 30, 2011 - June 2, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirteen* || June 2, 2011 - June 6, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fourteen* || June 6, 2011 - June 9, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifteen* || June 9, 2011 - June 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixteen* || June 13, 2011 - June 16, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventeen* || June 16, 2011 - June 20, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighteen* || June 20, 2011 - June 23, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Nineteen* || June 23, 2011 - June 27, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty* || June 27, 2011 - June 30, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-One* || June 30, 2011 - July 4, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Two* || July 4, 2011 - July 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Three* || July 7, 2011 - July 11, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Four* || July 11, 2011 - July 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Five* || July 14, 2011 - July 18, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Six* || July 18, 2011 - July 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Seven* || July 21, 2011 - July 25, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Eight* || July 25, 2011 - July 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Twenty-Nine* || July 28, 2011 - August 1, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty* || August 1, 2011 - August 4, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-One* || August 4, 2011 - August 8, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Two* || August 8, 2011 - August 11, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Three* || August 11, 2011 - August 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Four* || August 15, 2011 - August 18, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Five* || August 18, 2011 - August 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Six* || August 22, 2011 - August 25, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Seven* || August 25, 2011 - August 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Eight* || August 29, 2011 - September 1, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Thirty-Nine* || September 1, 2011 - September 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty* || September 5, 2011 - September 8, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-One* || September 8, 2011 - September 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Two* || September 12, 2011 - September 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Three* || September 15, 2011 - September 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Four* || September 19, 2011 - September 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Five* || September 22, 2011 - September 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Six* || September 26, 2011 - September 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Seven* || September 29, 2011 - October 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Eight* || October 3, 2011 - October 6, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Forty-Nine* || October 6, 2011 - October 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty* || October 10, 2011 - October 13, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-One* || October 13, 2011 - October 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Two* || October 17, 2011 - October 20, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Three* || October 20, 2011 - October 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Four* || October 24, 2011 - October 27, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Five* || October 27, 2011 - October 31, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Six* || October 31, 2011 - November 3, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Seven* || November 3, 2011 - November 7, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Eight* || November 7, 2011 - November 10, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Fifty-Nine* || November 10, 2011 - November 14, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty* || November 14, 2011 - November 17, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-One* || November 17, 2011 - November 21, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Two* || November 21, 2011 - November 24, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Three* || November 24, 2011 - November 28, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Four* || November 28, 2011 - December 1, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Five* || December 1, 2011 - December 5, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Six* || December 5, 2011 - December 8, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Seven* || December 8, 2011 - December 12, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Eight* || December 12, 2011 - December 15, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Sixty-Nine* || December 15, 2011 - December 19, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy* || December 19, 2011 - December 22, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-One* || December 22, 2011 - December 26, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Two* || December 26, 2011 - December 29, 2011 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Three* || December 29, 2011 - January 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Four* || January 2, 2012 - January 5, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Five* || January 5, 2012 - January 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Six* || January 9, 2012 - January 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Seven* || January 12, 2012 - January 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Eight* || January 16, 2012 - January 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Seventy-Nine* || January 19, 2012 - January 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty* || January 23, 2012 - January 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-One* || January 26, 2012 - January 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Two* || January 30, 2012 - February 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Three* || February 2, 2012 - February 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Four* || February 6, 2012 - February 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Five* || February 9, 2012 - February 13, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Six* || February 13, 2012 - February 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Seven* || February 16, 2012 - February 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Eight* || February 20, 2012 - February 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Eighty-Nine* || February 23, 2012 - February 27, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety* || February 27, 2012 - March 1, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-One* || March 1, 2012 - March 5, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Two* || March 5, 2012 - March 8, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Three* || March 8, 2012 - March 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Four* || March 12, 2012 - March 15, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Five* || March 15, 2012 - March 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Six* || March 19, 2012 - March 22, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Seven* || March 22, 2012 - March 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Eight* || March 26, 2012 - March 29, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round One Hundred Ninety-Nine* || March 29, 2012 - April 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred* || April 2, 2011 - April 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred One* || April 9, 2012 - April 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Two* || April 12, 2012 - April 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Three* || April 16, 2012 - April 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Four* || April 19, 2012 - April 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Five* || April 23, 2012 - April 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Six* || April 26, 2012 - April 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seven* || April 30, 2012 - May 3, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eight* || May 3, 2012 - May 7, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Nine* || May 7, 2012 - May 10, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ten* || May 10, 2012 - May 14, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eleven* || May 14, 2012 - May 17, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twelve* || May 17, 2012 - May 21, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirteen* || May 21, 2012 - May 28, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fourteen* || May 28, 2012 - May 31, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifteen* || May 31, 2012 - June 4, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixteen* || June 4, 2012 - June 7, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventeen* || June 7, 2012 - June 11, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighteen* || June 11, 2012 - June 14, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Nineteen* || June 14, 2012 - June 18, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty* || June 18, 2012 - June 21, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-One* || June 21, 2012 - June 25, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Two* || June 25, 2012 - June 28, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Three* || June 28, 2012 - July 2, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Four* || July 2, 2012 - July 5, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Five* || July 5, 2012 - July 9, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Six* || July 9, 2012 - July 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Seven* || July 12, 2012 - July 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Eight* || July 16, 2012 - July 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Twenty-Nine* || July 19, 2012 - July 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty* || July 23, 2012 - July 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-One* || July 26, 2012 - July 29, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Two* || July 29, 2012 - August 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Three* || August 6, 2012 - August 13, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Four* || August 13, 2012 - August 16, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Five* || August 16, 2012 - August 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Six* || August 20, 2012 - August 23, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Seven* || August 23, 2012 - August 27, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Eight* || August 27, 2012 - August 30, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Thirty-Nine* || August 30, 2012 - September 3, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty* || September 3, 2012 - September 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-One* || September 6, 2012 - September 10, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Two* || September 10, 2012 - September 17, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Three* || September 17, 2012 - September 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Four* || September 20, 2012 - September 24, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Five* || September 24, 2012 - September 27, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Six* || September 27, 2012 - October 1, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Seven* || October 1, 2012 - October 4, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Eight* || October 4, 2012 - October 8, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Forty-Nine* || October 8, 2012 - October 11, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty* || October 11, 2012 - October 15, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-One* || October 15, 2012 - October 18, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Two* || October 18, 2012 - October 22, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Three* || October 22, 2012 - October 25, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Four* || October 25, 2012 - October 29, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Five* || October 29, 2012 - November 1, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Six* || November 1, 2012 - November 5, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Seven* || November 5, 2012 - November 8, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Eight* || November 8, 2012 - November 12, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Fifty-Nine* || November 12, 2012 - November 15, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty* || November 15, 2012 - November 19, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-One* || November 19, 2012 - November 22, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Two* || November 22, 2012 - November 26, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Three* || November 26, 2012 - November 29, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Four* || November 29, 2012 - December 3, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Five* || December 3, 2012 - December 6, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Six* || December 6, 2012 - December 10, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Seven* || December 10, 2012 - December 13, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Eight* || December 13, 2012 - December 17, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Sixty-Nine* || December 17, 2012 - December 20, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy* || December 20, 2012 - December 24, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-One* || December 24, 2012 - December 31, 2012 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Two* || December 31, 2012 - January 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Three* || January 7, 2013 - January 10, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Four* || January 10, 2013 - January 14, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Five* || January 14, 2013 - January 17, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Six* || January 17, 2013 - January 21, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Seven* || January 21, 2013 - January 24, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Eight* || January 24, 2013 - January 28, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Seventy-Nine* || January 28, 2013 - January 31, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty* || January 31, 2013 - February 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-One* || February 4, 2013 - February 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Two* || February 7, 2013 - February 11, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Three* || February 11, 2013 - February 14, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Four* || February 14, 2013 - February 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Five* || February 18, 2013 - February 21, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Six* || February 21, 2013 - February 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Seven* || February 25, 2013 - February 28, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Eight* || February 28, 2013 - March 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Eighty-Nine* || March 4, 2013 - March 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety* || March 7, 2013 - March 11, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-One* || March 11, 2013 - March 14, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Two* || March 14, 2013 - March 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Three* || March 18, 2013 - March 21, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Four* || March 21, 2013 - March 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Five* || March 25, 2013 - March 28, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Six* || March 28, 2013 - April 1, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Seven* || April 1, 2013 - April 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Eight* || April 4, 2013 - April 8, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Two Hundred Ninety-Nine* || April 8, 2013 - April 11, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred* || April 11, 2013 - April 15, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred One* || April 15, 2013 - April 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Two* || April 18, 2013 - April 22, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Three* || April 22, 2013 - April 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Four* || April 25, 2013 - May 2, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Five* || May 2, 2013 - May 6, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Six* || May 6, 2013 - May 13, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seven* || May 13, 2013 - May 20, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eight* || May 20, 2013 - May 23, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Nine* || May 23, 2013 - May 27, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ten* || May 27, 2013 - May 30, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eleven* || May 30, 2013 - June 3, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twelve* || June 3, 2013 - June 6, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirteen* || June 6, 2013 - June 10, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fourteen* || June 10, 2013 - June 13, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifteen* || June 13, 2013 - June 17, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixteen* || June 17, 2013 - June 20, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventeen* || June 20, 2013 - June 24, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighteen* || June 24, 2013 - June 27, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Nineteen* || June 27, 2013 - July 1, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty* || July 1, 2013 - July 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-One* || July 4, 2013 - July 8, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Two* || July 8, 2013 - July 11, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Three* || July 11, 2013 - July 14, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Four* || July 14, 2013 - July 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Five* || July 18, 2013 - July 29, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Six* || July 29, 2013 - August 5, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Seven* || August 5, 2013 - August 12, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Eight* || August 12, 2013 - August 15, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Twenty-Nine* || August 15, 2013 - August 19, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty* || August 19, 2013 - August 26, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-One* || August 26, 2013 - August 29, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Two* || August 29, 2013 - September 2, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Three* || September 2, 2013 - September 9, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Four* || September 9, 2013 - September 16, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Five* || September 16, 2013 - September 23, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Six* || September 23, 2013 - September 26, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Seven* || September 26, 2013 - September 30, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Eight* || September 30, 2013 - October 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Thirty-Nine* || October 7, 2013 - October 10, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty* || October 10, 2013 - October 17, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-One* || October 17, 2013 - October 21, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Two* || October 21, 2013 - October 24, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Three* || October 24, 2013 - October 28, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Four* || October 28, 2013 - October 31, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Five* || October 31, 2013 - November 4, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Six* || November 4, 2013 - November 7, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Seven* || November 7, 2013 - November 18, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Eight* || November 18, 2013 - November 25, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Forty-Nine* || November 25, 2013 - December 9, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty* || December 9, 2013 - December 16, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-One* || December 16, 2013 - December 23, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Two* || December 23, 2013 - December 26, 2013 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Three* || December 26, 2013 - January 6, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Four* || January 6, 2014 - January 9, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Five* || January 9, 2014 - January 27, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Six* || January 27, 2014 - January 30, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Seven* || January 30, 2014 - February 3, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Eight* || February 3, 2014 - February 6, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Fifty-Nine* || February 6, 2014 - February 10, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty* || February 10, 2014 - February 20, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-One* || February 20, 2014 - February 24, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Two* || February 24, 2014 - March 3, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Three* || March 3, 2014 - March 6, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Four* || March 6, 2014 - March 13, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Five* || March 13, 2014 - March 20, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Six* || March 20, 2014 - March 24, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Seven* || March 24, 2014 - March 27, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Eight* || March 27, 2014 - April 3, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Sixty-Nine* || April 3, 2014 - April 7, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy* || April 7, 2014 - April 14, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-One* || April 14, 2014 - April 17, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Two* || April 17, 2014 - April 21, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Three* || April 21, 2014 - April 24, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Four* || April 24, 2014 - April 28, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Five* || April 28, 2014 - May 1, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Six* || May 1, 2014 - May 5, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Seven* || May 5, 2014 - May 8, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Eight* || May 8, 2014 - May 12, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Seventy-Nine* || May 12, 2014 - May 15, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty* || May 15, 2014 - May 19, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-One* || May 19, 2014 - May 22, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Two* || May 22, 2014 - May 26, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Three* || May 26, 2014 - May 29, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Four* || May 29, 2014 - June 2, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Five* || June 2, 2014 - June 5, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Six* || June 5, 2014 - June 9, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Seven* || June 9, 2014 - June 12, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Eight* || June 12, 2014 - June 16, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Eighty-Nine* || June 16, 2014 - June 19, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety* || June 19, 2014 - June 23, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-One* || June 23, 2014 - June 26, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Two* || June 26, 2014 - June 30, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Three* || June 30, 2014 - July 3, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Four* || July 3, 2014 - July 7, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Five* || July 7, 2014 - July 10, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Six* || July 10, 2014 - July 14, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Seven* || July 14, 2014 - July 17, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Eight* || July 17, 2014 - July 21, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Three Hundred Ninety-Nine* || July 21, 2014 - July 28, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred* || July 28, 2014 - August 4, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred One* || August 4, 2014 - August 7, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Two* || August 7, 2014 - August 11, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Three* || August 11, 2014 - August 18, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Four* || August 18, 2014 - August 25, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Five* || August 25, 2014 - September 1, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Six* || September 1, 2014 - September 4, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Seven* || September 4, 2014 - September 8, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Eight* || September 8, 2014 - September 11, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Nine* || September 11, 2014 - September 15, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Ten* || September 15, 2014 - September 18, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Eleven* || September 18, 2014 - September 22, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twelve* || September 22, 2014 - September 25, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirteen* || September 25, 2014 - September 29, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fourteen* || September 29, 2014 - October 2, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifteen* || October 2, 2014 - October 6, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Sixteen* || October 6, 2014 - October 9, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Seventeen* || October 9, 2014 - October 13, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Eighteen* || October 13, 2014 - October 16, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Nineteen* || October 16, 2014 - October 23, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty* || October 23, 2014 - October 27, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-One* || October 27, 2014 - October 30, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Two* || October 30, 2014 - November 3, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Three* || November 3, 2014 - November 6, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Four* || November 6, 2014 - November 10, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Five* || November 10, 2014 - November 17, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Six* || November 17, 2014 - November 24, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Seven* || November 24, 2014 - December 1, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Eight* || December 1, 2014 - December 8, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Twenty-Nine* || December 8, 2014 - December 11, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty* || December 11, 2014 - December 15, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-One* || December 15, 2014 - December 18, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Two* || December 18, 2014 - December 22, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Three* || December 22, 2014 - December 29, 2014 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Four* || December 29, 2014 - January 1, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Five* || January 1, 2015 - January 5, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Six* || January 5, 2015 - January 8, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Seven* || January 8, 2015 - January 12, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Eight* || January 12, 2015 - January 15, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Thirty-Nine* || January 15, 2015 - January 19, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty* || January 19, 2015 - January 22, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-One* || January 22, 2015 - January 26, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Two* || January 26, 2015 - January 29, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Three* || January 29, 2015 - February 2, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Four* || February 2, 2015 - February 5, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Five* || February 5, 2015 - February 9, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Six* || February 9, 2015 - February 12, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Seven* || February 12, 2015 - February 16, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Eight* || February 16, 2015 - February 19, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Forty-Nine* || February 19, 2015 - February 23, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty* || February 23, 2015 - February 26, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-One* || February 26, 2015 - March 2, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Two* || March 2, 2015 - March 5, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Three* || March 5, 2015 - March 9, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Four* || March 9, 2015 - March 12, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Five* || March 12, 2015 - March 16, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Six* || March 16, 2015 - March 19, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Seven* || March 19, 2015 - March 23, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Eight* || March 23, 2015 - March 26, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Fifty-Nine* || March 26, 2015 - April 3, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Sixty* || April 3, 2015 - April 16, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Sixty-One* || April 16, 2015 - May 4, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Sixty-Two* || May 4, 2015 - May 7, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |
*Round Four Hundred Sixty-Three* || May 7, 2015 - May 11, 2015 || Scrambles | Results |


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> It'll be silly of me to do so, but I'll join in the race. I'm averaging somewhere between 24 and 25 now. My best ever average 10/12 is 22.73, and I've had one average 3/5 under 20. (Both of those were quite lucky.)
> 
> What will be our criteria for deciding we're sub-20?



Hmm.... How about a solve video showing an average of 5 (no edited videos) Plus the scrambles, dates, and the cube that was used (just for a main idea of what cubes are generally used)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2010)

I think an average of 5 is pretty dependent on luck - I've gotten one of those before, and I'm definitely not sub-20. I don't video most of the time, so it would require me getting really lucky to pull that off, though. So I don't know, if you want video evidence, I guess it might work, but it gives me a decided disadvantage to someone who gets a lucky string of 5 solves. An average 10/12 would take some of the luck out of it.

I'm sure if I ever pull off any kind of sub-20 3x3x3 average on video, I'll have to post the video, though.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 24, 2010)

i'll join, i average about 26-27 ish, although im getting weird times recently because i am experimenting with VHF2L


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join as well, my best 10/12 is 24.21 and my last average of 50 was ~28.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 24, 2010)

Can I join, only thing with OH instead?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

Cola and I are in.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

Can I join? I average 22 ish but I have been stuck there for months.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

Cola, are you in?


----------



## r_517 (Mar 24, 2010)

PB 20.xx avg of 12
but haven't trained for half a year*facepalm*

several days ago it was 27.xx avg of 5


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

By the way, Gears, you're in this (or at least against me).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Of course! Everyone can join (except lower than 20, duh). How about we start tomorrow? Tomorrow, could all of you guys post a video of your solves? and scrambles. (out of 5 or 12 if you wish) We'll start when a good amount of people participate. Thanks. For the one hand... Hmm.. What do you guys think?



Wait, so I understand, you want us to post a current video, just to give an idea of how good we are right now? Then we would just put that here in this thread? (So we won't spam the Video Gallery subforum.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wait, so I understand, you want us to post a current video, just to give an idea of how good we are right now?



It looks like it, and we can use it to see how much we've improved.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join OH. Seems like fun 

Last avg50: 23.xy
Best avg12: 21.3x
Best avg5: 20.8x


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in, currently average 26-28s CFOP.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 24, 2010)

I want to join Im still 25 30 ish il try tomorrow avg of 12??


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 24, 2010)

awww, i don't have a good video camera, ill see if i can do it on my normal camera though


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> awww, i don't have a good video camera, ill see if i can do it on my normal camera though



Me neither, I'll have to borrow my brothers.


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join if OH is accepted.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like to join. I have gotten sub-20 averages with CFOP, but I am using ZZ now and I am getting around 30. It will be a nice challenge for me. However, I do not have a usable camera...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in. avg 23-25 using CFOP/fridrich, and type F-II ftw


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 24, 2010)

blah. i coulda joined like 2 months ago...


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join. I've been dying to reach sub-20!
I average 23-22ish
I'll post a avg of 12 tomorrow if it starts tomorrow


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 24, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> I'm in. avg 23-25 using CFOP/fridrich, and type F-II ftw



I love my F-II


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 24, 2010)

lol im in it xP
im stuck at a 21-22 second average,
Does my vid i posted a week or two ago count?
If not ill post it when i get the chance, and set up my wanna be tripod thing again, as well as get my camera charged. and my legos built up again..
sigh this is a lott of work
lol

Actually how about those that cant use camera can screenshot the cct timer screen?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Lol, I'll make a list of those who want to participate. For onehand people, I'll put a OH next to his/her name, with their times next to it. For people that do not have videos: Please be honest, and submit your times honestly.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Lol, I'll make a list of those who want to participate. For onehand people, I'll put a OH next to his/her name, with their times next to it. For people that do not have videos: Please be honest, and submit your times honestly.



I did an a5 vid yesterday, can I use that?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join. I'm probably already one of the closest to sub-20, but I'm still not yet. I've had about 3 sub-20 averages of 5, but only a 20.xx AO12, so I'll compete for a sub-20 average of 50. How about that? 


EDIT: I should add that my everyday average is around 23.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

You can use any videos you made if it's an average of 5 or higher, and it can't be older than 2 weeks. Here's the list I made: (some people are participating, but didn't write the times)
*asmalkitten*: (Please post times)
*Hyprulty2*: (Please post times)
*Mike Hughey*: Best avg. 22.73, Average - 24.xx
*cincyaviation*: Average 26
*LewisJ*: Average 24.21
*iSpinz*: 22.xx
*r **517 *- Average 27.xx
*trying-to-speedcube*: (OH) Average 22.xx
*deepSubdiver*: Average 26
*lorki3*: average 25
*miniGOINGS*: Avg. 24
*Sir E Brum*: Average 30
*dillonbladez*: Average 23
*99aceofspades*: Average 23
*jms gears1*: Average 22
*Innocence*: Average 23
*TemurAmir*: Average 27
*Koreancuber *(me): Average 25
So if you can, post a video, if you can't, just submit your times here, with the scrambles and times (x.yz format). It officially begins tomorrow! (well, it actually doesn't matter what time we start, but just for fun). If you aren't or want to be on this list, please tell me.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 24, 2010)

w00t 21 sec avg5  i will post a vid tomorrow.

edit: koreancuber

my avg is usually 23 now.

double edit: 
yay, looks like i'm on the lower end of the list


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

...I think you forgot me...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 24, 2010)

zomg he did! unless you didn't post your avg time..


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Ops sorry, what's your average times?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ops sorry, what's your average times?



Umm, I'll go with 24...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 24, 2010)

uhh change my avg to 23

its also better if this was in the first post...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 24, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> uhh change my avg to 23
> 
> its also better if this was in the first post...



Just so you could be better than me...

Good idea, I was thinking about that actually.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 24, 2010)

nah, i wasn't thinking at the time  so i just looked at my outdated sig


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh I updated my signature
(it was a couple weeks outdated)


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
- every day (or every few days), you should post 12 scrambles.
- people film average of 12 with those scrambles, but can of course do other solves for practice.
- first person to get the sub-20 avg12 wins 

So you can run it more like an actual contest/tournament. That way you'd have rankings and everything, so people can get motivated by how close others have come to the barrier, and you have something to compare people with (rather than just letting people post averages with any scrambles). This wouldn't necessarily mean that the winner is the first person to do a sub-20 average of 12 in practice, but it could be more interesting anyway, and you'd have to be relatively consistent at sub-20ing to win.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll join, PB avg of 5 is 24.xx, usually I get around 29-30... I'll probably be last, I don't have much time to cube (why am I wasting time on these forums instead of practicing?)...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> - every day (or every few days), you should post 12 scrambles.
> - people film average of 12 with those scrambles, but can of course do other solves for practice.
> - first person to get the sub-20 avg12 wins
> ...


Maybe the first person to get 3 sub-20 a12's on the scrambles given wins? 

I like your idea of having daily scrambles.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> - every day (or every few days), you should post 12 scrambles.
> - people film average of 12 with those scrambles, but can of course do other solves for practice.
> - first person to get the sub-20 avg12 wins
> ...



Thanks for the cool idea. Where would I get the scrambles?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> ...


we could do it through the sunday contest and just put something in the comments saying that we are competing


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmm.. How about this? Since every day is very hard for some people to do, we could just do it every saturday and call it the Saturday Contest. Filming is prefered. You could link the video to this thread. The scrambles will be posted by my from Cubeexplorer (once I get the hang of it).


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Hmmm.. How about this? Since every day is very hard for some people to do, we could just do it every saturday and call it the Saturday Contest. Filming is prefered. You could link the video to this thread. The scrambles will be posted by my from Cubeexplorer (once I get the hang of it).



lol theres a button that says random scramble or something like that. Press that then press add and generate done.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 24, 2010)

I've gotten 3 sub-20 averages of 5's. 1 sub-20 average of 12. Recently I've started FULL color neutrality. Times have gone up. I would like to join if that's ok.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. How about this? Since every day is very hard for some people to do, we could just do it every saturday and call it the Saturday Contest. Filming is prefered. You could link the video to this thread. The scrambles will be posted by my from Cubeexplorer (once I get the hang of it).
> ...


Got it!


liljthedude said:


> I've gotten 3 sub-20 averages of 5's. 1 sub-20 average of 12. Recently I've started FULL color neutrality. Times have gone up. I would like to join if that's ok.



So you average 20 and you want to join? If not, what is your average?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 24, 2010)

My regular OH average is 24-26
My PB is 21/22 for 5/12 respectively


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> ...


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...amble_cube.htm?size=2&num=5&len=25&col=yobwrg


How bout the WCA?


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 24, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I'll join. I'm probably already one of the closest to sub-20, but I'm still not yet. I've had about 3 sub-20 averages of 5, but only a 20.xx AO12, so I'll compete for a sub-20 average of 50. How about that?
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should add that my everyday average is around 23.



I'm at about the same place. I've had countless sub-20 avgs of 5, best was sub-18, one sub-20 avg of 12 (in sig), but no sub-20 avgs of 50. My best avg of 50 is about 20.6x so really trying for that. My normal average is about 22.



qqwref said:


> Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> - every day (or every few days), you should post 12 scrambles.
> - people film average of 12 with those scrambles, but can of course do other solves for practice.
> - first person to get the sub-20 avg12 wins



I like qq's idea but perhaps it could be organised into 3 'leagues' - (1) avg of 5 (2) avg of 12 and (3) avg of 50. Then for each league maintain a list of people to break the barrier, with the list ordered by date achieved.



koreancuber said:


> Thanks for the cool idea. Where would I get the scrambles?


There's a java-based random state scrambler here.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 24, 2010)

what about friday contest?
saturdays wont work well with me


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> liljthedude said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten 3 sub-20 averages of 5's. 1 sub-20 average of 12. Recently I've started FULL color neutrality. Times have gone up. I would like to join if that's ok.
> ...


I average around 21.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

liljthedue : Ok...


Cride5 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I'll join. I'm probably already one of the closest to sub-20, but I'm still not yet. I've had about 3 sub-20 averages of 5, but only a 20.xx AO12, so I'll compete for a sub-20 average of 50. How about that?
> ...



Hmm.. Let's just stick with the average of 12 (too hard to manage, since I'm providing the scrambles). I prefer saturdays, but let's have a vote. When do you guys want to have the 'competition'? (any days of the week). Also, let's get rid of the video thing (if you really want to, you can, but not necessary) 
So for the overview:
We have the contestants (on main post), and I provide the scrambles. Every day we decide to do it, we post a post on this thread (with the scrambles I provide) on a Average of 10/12. We will rank the people (beginning from their first average of 12). Any timer use is available. I might be able to give a prize to the winner, but I'm not sure, because everyone started different (too many variables). If we do, could some people support me? Thanks. The prize will probably go to the most improved (we'll all vote on who it is). On the average, please include the scramble (that I provided), what cube you use and what method (and steps like 2 look-OLL and Full PLL). Well... is that everything?


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I prefer saturdays, but let's have a vote. When do you guys want to have the 'competition'? (any days of the week).


Yeah Saturdays. Why not.


----------



## Nero (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll do OH! I average around 24-26. I use an old type-A (Alpha). PB's of 12/5 are 23/22.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 24, 2010)

i say no prize, and i vote that you submit scrambles on friday and make times due by the end of the weekend


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 24, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> liljthedue : Ok...
> 
> 
> Cride5 said:
> ...



I think that instead of everything being done on sat. How about scrambles are changed on saturday and the ranks are updated. and then you have a week to do the scramble and solves etc.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 24, 2010)

Friday it will be. The end time will be on Sunday. (please don't be mad if I don't post the scrambles. I will have a secondary person if I can't post it (does anyone want to do it?). The prizes are just a thought. If we can get some supporters, we could try it, but I'm not really sure. So.. the scrambles are post Friday and are due Sunday. I manage it (or my secondary) on monday and post it on that day. (on this thread) We got everything sorted out. Let's start this friday.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone want to race OH? i am at 33 avg12
Or race speed to 15 avg? Right now iam at 19avg


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join, I usually average about 21 - 22.
And I use scrambles from here.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Friday it will be. The end time will be on Sunday. (please don't be mad if I don't post the scrambles. I will have a secondary person if I can't post it (does anyone want to do it?). The prizes are just a thought. If we can get some supporters, we could try it, but I'm not really sure. So.. the scrambles are post Friday and are due Sunday. I manage it (or my secondary) on monday and post it on that day. (on this thread) We got everything sorted out. Let's start this friday.



Sure, I'll be secondary for scrambles.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 25, 2010)

I would join 21 avg but no cam.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 25, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> I would join 21 avg but no cam.



You dont need a cam, just to be honest.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow Koreancuber, this thread was a lot more popular than I thought it would be. Very good idea.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> Wow Koreancuber, this thread was a lot more popular than I thought it would be. Very good idea.



Thanks. That's what I thought. I will be making a new thread friday, if you and the mods don't mind. This thread will exist for new competors only. The new thread will be the thread were I post weekly scrambles and ranks of the cubers.


----------



## Caedus (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join, but I don't have much hope. 
I average around 26-28s.
I don't have a working camera currently, but when I can, I'll make a video.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

ATTENTION : NO CAMERA'S ARE NEEDED ONLY THE TIMES in x.yz format. 
@caedus: It's alright


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 25, 2010)

can i join, I average 34-35 secs, but im getting faster, f2l is getting there...
EDIT
Did an average of 5, and got 31.xx, so put that as my average if Im in

L B' D R U F D B' D' B U' F2 R D' F2 U' B2 D B' L B' U' D' L' B - 32.06
L' D' F' U' L2 D' B2 R' U' B2 D2 L F' L2 D' F2 D2 B' R' D' B2 D2 R U B' - 35.69
D' F2 L2 D2 L B R2 F B' D U' F D' L' U' L D U' F' B R B2 U F U' - 30.26
L2 B' D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B U' D2 L R' F2 L2 R F D L U2 L B' L2 B' L F - 31.08
D R2 B L D R' B' L F' L2 D L' U F2 B' L2 B L' B R' D' R D' L' D2 - 28.41

Average - 31.13


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 25, 2010)

O yay looks like im in then


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 25, 2010)

just an idea of how (awesome) my times are:

AVG = 22.31
SD = 2.10

1.	21.46	D2 R F2 R' F L2 F R' F' L B2 F2 L2 B F' L B' F2 L2 R B2 R' B2 F D2
2.	21.54	B' F' D' B' F' D2 F L R' B' D2 B' L R2 D2 U2 R2 D R' U2 F' D2 U' B F'
3.	25.63	D2 U' L' U B2 D F2 D' U' B' D U' F D U2 L2 R U F' R' F R U' B2 D
4.	19.42	B2 F2 R B' D L' R' B F2 U2 L2 B' L' R B' F D B F2 L' R2 B F' D2 U'
5.	23.50	U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 U B R' U B' R2 U2 F U L' R2 D2 U' B' F D2 U2 F' D L2

yay for sub 20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, I was gone for a few hours, and this turned into a great organized competition. Very nice!

One thing I really like about this: we can make it a rolling contest. So anyone can enter who isn't yet sub-20. Then we have the weekly competitions, and we can be motivated by where we are in the rankings. But if anyone ever goes sub-20 for one of the competitions, they "win", but then they're no longer eligible. Then other people can join in the next week, until we get more "winners". And since there's always someone shooting for sub-20, this can go on forever. Cool?

If this is being organized this well, maybe it belongs in the Weekly Forum Competitions subforum. I think it would make a great addition.

And I'm really happy about this - it might be just what it takes to finally put me under 20 seconds - I know I can do it - I just need to work a little harder...


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, I was gone for a few hours, and this turned into a great organized competition. Very nice!
> 
> One thing I really like about this: we can make it a rolling contest. So anyone can enter who isn't yet sub-20. Then we have the weekly competitions, and we can be motivated by where we are in the rankings. But if anyone ever goes sub-20 for one of the competitions, they "win", but then they're no longer eligible. Then other people can join in the next week, until we get more "winners". And since there's always someone shooting for sub-20, this can go on forever. Cool?
> 
> ...


yea this is pushing me to learn all the OLLs
I'm sure that I can get to sub 20 now


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 25, 2010)

Time to start a new method for eligibility just incase i hit sub-20 eh?


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

I could've joined like 5-6 months ago.


----------



## marthaurion (Mar 25, 2010)

that's not fair...im already sub 20......i wanna be sub 15
there needs to be a thread like this for sub 15...


----------



## qqwref (Mar 25, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> One thing I really like about this: we can make it a rolling contest. So anyone can enter who isn't yet sub-20. Then we have the weekly competitions, and we can be motivated by where we are in the rankings. But if anyone ever goes sub-20 for one of the competitions, they "win", but then they're no longer eligible. Then other people can join in the next week, until we get more "winners". And since there's always someone shooting for sub-20, this can go on forever. Cool?


That's a great idea! We could keep a list of people who've "graduated" from the sub20 competition, and everyone who hasn't can keep competing. So like a hall of fame for the competition. People can enter whenever they like (as long as they aren't sub20 yet) and you don't have to enter every week or whatever but it would be strongly encouraged. You could easily do this for sub15, sub30, etc. as well.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 25, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I really like about this: we can make it a rolling contest. So anyone can enter who isn't yet sub-20. Then we have the weekly competitions, and we can be motivated by where we are in the rankings. But if anyone ever goes sub-20 for one of the competitions, they "win", but then they're no longer eligible. Then other people can join in the next week, until we get more "winners". And since there's always someone shooting for sub-20, this can go on forever. Cool?
> ...



Would it be better if the winners hit sub-20 in all categories? Like if they hit a sub-20 a5 they'd still have to get a12-a50 etc.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

If nobody volunteers I would be happy to host this.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 25, 2010)

I can join for fun.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Damn, I passed this a couple of months ago, not even. I like you're idea qq, of race to sub 15, but it wouldn't have as many people breaking it, as often. Just to tell you guys, anyone with sub 7 ll should be sub 20  Just a tip. Turn calmly. Like, not super slow, but you don't need to turn fast at all. Good luck everyone.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 25, 2010)

Already created a youtube playlist, just waiting for anyone to start


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2010)

OMG, just went to record a video just then and found out the camera screen was broken. At least that's my explanation for the fact it isn't functioning. I wonder if I can use it as a webcam while it's plugged into my computer?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> OMG, just went to record a video just then and found out the camera screen was broken. At least that's my explanation for the fact it isn't functioning. I wonder if I can use it as a webcam while it's plugged into my computer?



Why do you need the camera screen for it to work? Does it turn off because the screen's broken?


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, just went to record a video just then and found out the camera screen was broken. At least that's my explanation for the fact it isn't functioning. I wonder if I can use it as a webcam while it's plugged into my computer?
> ...



I have trouble navigating the camera without a screen. Also taping over people's stuff is a problem, not to mention checking the angle.


----------



## vvtopkar (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in  I've been waiting for an excuse to practice 

I currently average around *22.66* (Almost there...)


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 25, 2010)

I average around 22-23 with OH. Have gotten sub 20 3 of 5s in the past but they are very rare.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll join 
I average 25 - 27.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 25, 2010)

Wish I could join you guys, but I'm just about there. I just recently did a 20.83 average of 12, so it wouldn't be fair of me to join


----------



## whauk (Mar 25, 2010)

some months ago i could have joined with OH. too bad i already have au sub15 of 5 there


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

There's a race on sub-15 hosted by Diniz. If you want you guys can go there (if your lower than 20). iSpinz will be the secondary host. (Are you guys okay with that?). I'm going to post a new thread today or tomorrow on the Weekly Forum Competitions category. I'll post a link once I make the ranking list and scrambles. I was thinking... How about post the scrambles on thursday and it's due on sat. What do you guys think?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 25, 2010)

I think it's better to give everyone the time in the weekend, so posting the scrambles on friday and collecting the averages on sunday is a better idea I think.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

I would not mind joining! My best avg5 is 23.x and best avg12 is 25.x and only 1 nl sub 20 single so far. Having people to race should def. help my motivation though xD I haven't made progress in months =(


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think you should post them tursday nights and they need to be in by sunday night so everyone has the weekends and Fridays.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2010)

Me. But my 3x3s are all broken . I'm supposed to be ordering a GhostHand2 soon.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not going to start until Saturday.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 25, 2010)

I try to make a video but I probaly dont have time


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

Wait, we are posting A12?


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Wait, we are posting A12?



I hope so, avg5 can be pretty lucky


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, just a suggestion for this, but:
> ...


yes 2 or 3 avg of 12 or something like that good idea


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> yes 2 or 3 avg of 12 or something like that good idea



Three strikes and...you win?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll make a new thread today evening stating the rules and stuff. The current rank will also be up there.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> lorki3 said:
> 
> 
> > yes 2 or 3 avg of 12 or something like that good idea
> ...



Hmm... 3 avg12's would work. would you only need 1 of the 3 to be sub 20, as long as it was the posted scrambles? or are we talking all 3 avg12's to be sub20? either way I have some work to do


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think that you need 3 in a row, if that's what you mean.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 25, 2010)

weekend saturday yes


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

lorki3 said:


> weekend saturday yes



?

That's when I'll (hopefully) do my video.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I don't think that you need 3 in a row, if that's what you mean.



nah I didn't mean 3 in a row. I was more wondering if it'll only take one avg12 to win, or 2 or 3? I guess the question is, is it a race to first sub20 avg, or race to be a sub20 cuber?

ack, and on video too? that adds 10lbs and probably.. 2 more seconds to my avg xD


----------



## robindeun (Mar 25, 2010)

can I join too?
I'm average around 22


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> nah I didn't mean 3 in a row. I was more wondering if it'll only take one avg12 to win, or 2 or 3? I guess the question is, is it a race to first sub20 avg, or race to be a sub20 cuber?
> 
> ack, and on video too? that adds 10lbs and probably.. 2 more seconds to my avg xD



Gotcha. I guess we could do both, first to sub-20 average, and then first to 3 sub-20's.

Haha, wow...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

*Weekly Race to sub-20 Rules*

Here is the original thread. The purpose of these series of threads are to motivate cubers who are stuck in their sub-20s and above.
This is going to be a weekly race to sub-20 (there is also a sub-15 race here).
I will be the host, and iSpinz will be helping me (if I am not available). You can post your opinions on this thread. 

You can join if:
1. You are above an average of 20 (on a 3x3)
2. If you are one handed cubing

*Here are the rules*:
1. No spamming - No reserves, or a mod will delete your post
2. Please be honest - it's not a win or die thing, just have some fun and competition
3. Use the scrambles I give you (or iSpinz if I'm absent). I will be using WCA scrambles on CubeExplorer 5.00. 
4. We are using the AO12 (average of 12) system, not AO5 or AO50. 
5. The times will be given out on Thursday nights and they are due by Sunday night (by 11:59 p.m.).
6. If you forget or miss the week's race, do not post them late. You can compete next time.
7. Please submit using a timer that gives you the times in x.yz format.
8. Submit your times on the thread that has the correct date on it, not older ones (I will make a new thread every week) and also, post your opinions on this thread, not any of the race threads. 
9. If you hit sub-20 or below in two or more races, I will PM you, congratulating you, then I will lead you to this thread.
10. NO VIDEOS ARE NEEDED, if you really want to, you can post the video (please embed) and also write the times down below.
11. Finally, LETS HAVE SOME COMPETITION! (AND FUN!)

I will be posting the ranks every Monday (or iSpinz), according to the fastest and slowest times). The first week's scrambles will be posted tonight on this thread. If you find any flaws in the rules (please, it's my first time doing this sort of thing) please PM or comment on this thread. Thanks! 

P.S. PRACTICE! PRACTICE! PRACTICE!


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Reserved for results.



Guys. Please read the rules. No RESERVING! or a mod will delete it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 1. No spamming - No reserves, or a mod will delete your post





iSpinz said:


> Reserved for results.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> No RESERVING! or a mod will delete it.



Says who?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > No RESERVING! or a mod will delete it.
> ...



I saw it from your thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I think the point is, you should probably get a mod to actually agree to do this for you before you go promising it. David's thread applied to the competitions that were already established, and yours is something new. So it might be a good idea for you to go ask very politely if any mods would be willing to police your threads.

But I'll put in that request: David (or any other moderator), might you be willing to do this for us? It would be appreciated. Although I can see where it might not be worth your time, since few moderators are actually going to be competing in this competition, so they won't be regularly reading it.

I like this race - I'm already practicing more because of it.  And I like the rules; I suggest you stick with them even if someone has other suggestions. If there's enough outcry, you can change the rules in a later week, but for now, stick with the ones you've got - they look pretty good to me.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm sorry but I don't understand the concept of a "weekly race"


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > nah I didn't mean 3 in a row. I was more wondering if it'll only take one avg12 to win, or 2 or 3? I guess the question is, is it a race to first sub20 avg, or race to be a sub20 cuber?
> ...



hmm i need a video editor that works...


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 25, 2010)

i want to get sub 20 before ToSp  that's two days!


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand the concept of a "weekly race"



So basically, any cuber, who wants to be in a race to sub-20 can be in it. Every Thursday, I will post 12 scrambles from CubeExplorer. Then I will rank the competitors on Monday and make a list (by fastest to slowest), if one person hits sub-20, they will be moved to the sub-15 thread.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

New thread here


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 25, 2010)

When are the scrambles going up?
EDIT:
nvm, I see when.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't understand fully. Can you join if you are sup-20 on OH?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Morten said:


> I didn't understand fully. Can you join if you are sup-20 on OH?



You can participate if you are above sub-20. (one hand or 2 hand)


----------



## Shortey (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't understand fully. Can you join if you are sup-20 on OH?
> ...



Oh, then I'm in. I avg about 23-25.


----------



## joey (Mar 25, 2010)

Eh, just use the weekly comp.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

If this is the rules thread take out the contestants.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> 5. The times will be given out on Thursday nights and they are due by Sunday night (12 p.m.).



I think you hould say 11:59 pm to eliminate confusion.


----------



## Shortey (Mar 25, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > 5. The times will be given out on Thursday nights and they are due by Sunday night (12 p.m.).
> ...



I agree. I totally got confused. :confused:


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry but I don't understand the concept of a "weekly race"
> ...



I got that, but I'm afraid I don't see the point. It just sounds kind of like the monthly comp, only divided into groups. "Race to sub20" isn't something you can do every week. It happens once.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I got that, but I'm afraid I don't see the point. It just sounds kind of like the monthly comp, only divided into groups. "Race to sub20" isn't something you can do every week. It happens once.



LOL I thought this was a one-time thing for people stuck at 21-25, not a weekly competition. I'm going to stick with Cola and Gears for the first one, but I'm not doing any more than the one(s) that get me sub-20.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



We keep track of all the times that the cubers had from the beginning, and we track their progress. When a cuber hits sub-20, they can be transferred to the sub-15 race. Any cuber, at any time can join the race, if they tell me or iSpinz.
This is a one time race. The reason it's weekly, is to have a weekly check on the cuber's progress.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



You mean when they hit sub-20 *in this competition*, which is a worthless statistic.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

@DavidWoner: I started this just to motivate cubers, by having a race, but instead with a lot of them.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

But why do you need to post scrambles? Why does this need to be in the competition subforum? Why isn't there just a thread where you keep track of people's PB averages, and move them once they are sub-20? I would imagine someone's first sub-20 average ever is going to mean a lot more than just getting a sub-20 average in some random competition, because that could be their 4th or 5th ever sub-20 average.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

@DavidWoner: Scrambles maybe to have a fair scramble? I could just do it on one thread if you want, I had one, but someone suggested I move to the Weekly Competition sub-forum, should I move back?


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2010)

Yes, and done.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 25, 2010)

Ill enter, my PB AO12 is 24.51 and I usually average about 25 to 27. (I dont have a video camera sorry  ).


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Here are the first batch of scrambles. Please read the rules on the first post.
*3x3* (Either OH or 2H)
1. R2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R D' B' D' L' R' B2 F' 
2. L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L D' L R D2 U' L2 B2 F' D2 
3. F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R U' L D2 B F2 U2 B' L2 
4. L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R' B' D2 L' B U' F2 R B' D' R2 
5. D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B' R2 D L2 U' R' U2 R D' 
6. L2 D L2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' B' L2 D' F2 L F L' F D2 L' 
7. F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B R' B2 F' L' B R2 B' L' U 
8. R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B' L U F R B' L' D R2 U2 R2
9. D' R2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 U' B D' F' D2 L D2 B R' D F' D' U 
10. D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 F' D' L' R D' B' R2 D2 F' 
11. B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D U2 B' R2 U' B F2 D' R2 D2 R' 
12. F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B' D2 F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L' D2 U' 
These scrambles are to see how you are doing right now. From next week, the rankings will be up. Well, what ARE you waiting for? Let's do it!


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

Got my times:
Average: 22.32
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 19.08
Worst Time: 24.19
Individual Times:
1.	23.73	
2.	23.86	
3.	22.08	
4.	(19.08)
5.	19.14	
6.	(24.19)	
7.	20.22
8.	22.80	
9.	24.17	
10.	22.88
11.	23.81	
12.	20.50	
Pretty good. Cube used: Haiyan Memory. When: 7:15-23


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

So will this weeks results be ranked?


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

@iSpinz: Yeah on monday. 
Plus, we might do it every 3 days instead of a week. Just a thought. What do you guys think?


----------



## SebCube (Mar 25, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @iSpinz: Yeah on monday.
> Plus, we might do it every 3 days instead of a week. Just a thought. What do you guys think?


Yeah, a weeks to long for me.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 25, 2010)

@SebCube: Fixed. The scrambles will be up every Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## SebCube (Mar 25, 2010)

Average:24.51
Best Time:18.39
Worst Time:28.21
Individual times:
1: 18.63	
2: 22.05
3: 26.87
4: 26.06
5: 24.21
6: 26.58
7: 27.32
8: 18.39
9: 26.20
10: 26.64
11: 20.27
12: 28.21
Comment:OMG!!!, PB broken already this is helping so much.
Cube used:Type C, modded edge cubies
When: 12:31-12:47 P.M.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 25, 2010)

30.60 (34.42) (21.15) 32.35 29.35 24.04 27.75 22.63 29.73 23.69 28.99 29.37 = *27.85*

21.15, 22.63, 23.69 had fast F2L
24.04 was an OLL skip

Cube = Type F
Method = ZZ (shooting for ZZ-VH)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 25, 2010)

Jeez. Koreancuber. slow down!!! I've been cubing since summer, 2009 and I'm not even sub20 
Lol.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

[email protected][email protected]

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.63
worst time: 36.87

current avg12: 23.69 (σ = 3.85)
best avg12: 23.69 (σ = 3.85)

23.08, 22.27, 18.73, 29.68, 21.89, 27.17, 26.77, (17.63), 28.12, (36.87), 17.63, 21.60

My SD sucked on that. And I just noticed two 17.63's. lol. The sub-19's saved me.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 26, 2010)

iSpinz, do you want to make a Excel chart? I'm making one.


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> iSpinz, do you want to make a Excel chart? I'm making one.



I already did.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 26, 2010)

@iSpinz: Nice, you can show me once a fair amount of people joined. Just format it by Date and cuber (by username). Then every time the scrambles are up, I can upload it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 26, 2010)

...I need to learn full CMLL... I averaged 26 today, which is really bad for me. And even my CMLL skip wasn't sub-20.


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 26, 2010)

23.62, 24.79, 26.21, (29.87), 23.10, 24.75, 23.26, (20.80), 27.79, 29.61, 29.11, 24.15 = 25.64
Horrible


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 26, 2010)

1:	23.70
2:	27.43
3:	24.94
4:	21.26
5:	30.37
6:	26.81
7:	25.78
8:	17.66 (new pb, yaayyz.)
9:	28.57
10:	29.90
11:	24.69
12:	25.62

Average = 25.56


----------



## Innocence (Mar 26, 2010)

1: 25.29
2: (25.64)
3: 24.62
4: (20.97)
5: 23.27
6: 21.27
7: 21.47
8: 22.45 (new pb, yaayyz.)
9: 21.80
10: 23.22
11: 25.13
12: 25.20

Average: 23.37

A pretty bad average compared to what I've been doing lately. No sub-20 solves, and I was nervous for some reason. The nerves kinda wore off in the middle part, then came back at the end, as you see.

My idea of practising with my CII and doing averages with FII backfired, I kept overshooting. >.<


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Mar 26, 2010)

i'll join i average about 20s,but sometime i average 18s


----------



## Innocence (Mar 26, 2010)

MrSupercubefreak said:


> i'll join i average about 20s,but sometime i average 18s



You might be better off in the race to sub-15 then, you'd win this too easily.


----------



## Ness (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll join. My best times are in my sig. 

My times: 22.53 24.03 23.41 23.28 24.84 26.44 (19.94) 22.05 (30.59) 22.97 22.02 23.38 = 23.495

I usually average 23ish.. But recently I had lots of sub-20 singles. This avg12 isn't so good for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2010)

Pretty bad for me. I was nervous too - lots of lockups.

23.09, 23.97, (31.97), (22.19), 26.39, 29.48, 22.62, 25.52, 24.16, 27.34, 22.75, 22.98 = 24.83

Oh well, hopefully I'll do better next time.

Cube used: Japanese Speedcube


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 26, 2010)

23.39 37.32 24.87 29.71 29.29 29.00 23.56 24.67 27.07 29.01 26.43 24.06 = 26.77
not very good, messed up a j perm on the worst solve


----------



## Caedus (Mar 26, 2010)

Got my times:
Best time: 22.33
Worst time: 29.02

Best avg5: 23.80 (σ = 0.27)
Session average: 25.17 (σ = 2.14)
Session mean: 25.24
1.	25.19
2.	26.36
3.	27.38
4.	25.50
5.	27.28
6.	(22.33)
7.	24.15
8.	(29.02)
9.	23.50
10.	23.75
11.	28.91
12.	(22.55)
Cube used: White Maru.
Comments: Not bad, considering it's been quite a while since I've cubed seriously.

EDIT: Just read iSpinz's post:


Spoiler



25.19 26.36 27.38 25.50 27.28	22.33	24.15	(29.02) 23.50 23.75 28.91 (22.55)


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 26, 2010)

Please enter you times like this:

25.19, 26.36, 27.38, 25.50, 27.28, 22.33, 24.15, (29.02), 23.50, 23.75, 28.91, (22.55)

Not this:
1.	25.19
2.	26.36
3.	27.38
4.	25.50
5.	27.28
6.	(22.33)
7.	24.15
8.	(29.02)
9.	23.50
10.	23.75
11.	28.91
12.	(22.55)


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ugly
25.92, 21.64, 28.09, 24.25, (32.47), 23.44, 28.96, 27.72, 23.96, (19.62), 19.67, 23.37 = 24.70


----------



## Nero (Mar 26, 2010)

OH
26.84, (30.95), 27.02, 27.25, 22.02, 26.70, 25.87, 24.33, 26.38, (21.36), 22.50, 22.05 = 25.10

Hah!! I need to learn how to calm down..


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 26, 2010)

(23.27), 25.59, 36.45, 33.75, 33.24, (39.57), 23.57, 29.21, 28.65, 24.10, 25.14, 25.99

avg of 12: 28.57 (σ = 4.28)
best avg5: 25.96 (σ = 1.94)
Cube: Rubik's DIY
Timer: QQTimer


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 26, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Damn, I passed this a couple of months ago, not even. I like you're idea qq, of race to sub 15, but it wouldn't have as many people breaking it, as often. Just to tell you guys, anyone with sub 7 ll should be sub 20  Just a tip. Turn calmly. Like, not super slow, but you don't need to turn fast at all. Good luck everyone.


ok, for some reason, this post has helped me improve my lookahead the most, i think it just put something into my head that other advice didn't, but i just broke my PB avg of 5 by almost a second, and my solves just feel more fluent, thanks ZB*_*FTW, that was supposed to be underlined, bolded and italicised, the underscore thingy i mean
EDIT: just broke my PB avgerage of 5 again, 10 mins and 2 avgs later, 21.91


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Statistics for 03-26-2010 14:43:58

Average: 22.23
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 19.42
Worst Time: 27.75
Individual Times:
1.	21.49	R2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R D' B' D' L' R' B2 F'
2.	21.24	L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L D' L R D2 U' L2 B2 F' D2
3.	24.29	F2 L2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R U' L D2 B F2 U2 B' L2 
4.	20.53	L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' R' B' D2 L' B U' F2 R B' D' R2 
5.	23.32	D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L B' R2 D L2 U' R' U2 R D' 
6.	22.04	L2 D L2 D B2 D2 U2 L2 B2 U' R' B' L2 D' F2 L F L' F D2 L'
7.	23.88	F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B R' B2 F' L' B R2 B' L' U 
8.	22.51	R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 B' L U F R B' L' D R2 U2 R2
9.	(19.42)	D' R2 B2 D' U B2 U F2 U' B D' F' D2 L D2 B R' D F' D' U
10.	(27.75)	D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D R2 F2 D B2 F' D' L' R D' B' R2 D2 F'
11.	22.13	B2 F2 D' L2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D U2 B' R2 U' B F2 D' R2 D2 R' 
12.	20.85	F2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B' D2 F2 L' B' U2 B2 D L' D2 U'

21.49, 21.24, 24.29, 20.53, 23.32, 22.04, 23.88, 22.51, (19.42), (27.75), 22.13, 20.85

I actually have a video but seeing as its a large file, im going to have to wait for 8 hours so it can upload >.>

when i do ill post it on here, and probablly make another thread about it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 26, 2010)

22.50, 22.79, 25.65, 21.80, 20.98, 21.92, 17.82, 18.86, 18.77, 20.21, 19.26, 19.26=20.64

Those beginning solves


----------



## Aksel B (Mar 26, 2010)

25.12, 22.57, 20.40, (27.91), 24.94, (16.74), 19.37, 17.83, 25.40, 21.78, 21.63, 22.24

Avg12: 22.13 (σ = 2.39)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

18.38 fail nonlucky solve.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@miniGOINGS: No times?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @miniGOINGS: No times?



Not yet, I'm doing a slow turning session right now, so if I get a decent average I'll post it.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

This time is just to see where you are, you don't need to practice the same scrambles a bunch of times.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

my vid:


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> This time is just to see where you are, you don't need to practice the same scrambles a bunch of times.



What? I'm not using the same scrambles...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@miniGOINGS: Oh, ok, but don't stress  it's for fun.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @miniGOINGS: Oh, ok, but don't stress  it's for fun.



Yea, I seem to take things too seriously... But i've gotten 3 sub-20's already! I'm pretty pumped...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok, by the way, let's pump it up guys! The sub-15 thread is getting more attention than this!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ok, by the way, let's pump it up guys! The sub-15 thread is getting more attention than this!



lol duh? xP


----------



## iChanZer0 (Mar 27, 2010)

I might participate.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@jms gears1: What do you mean duh!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @jms gears1: What do you mean duh!



sup-20 = slow 
sub-20 = average

more people are sub-20 than not anymore.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:

Best Average of 12: 23.82
Best Time: 18.38
Worst Time: 27.46
Standard Deviation: 2.1 (8.6%)

1. 26.73 U' R2 L' D' F2 L U' L' U L U' F2 L R' B' D2 U F D2 R B U F' U F2 
2. (27.46) D2 U B U' D F2 U B' F L2 F2 D2 L2 F' D B U' F2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' R' L' 
3. (18.38) R B2 F' L B D2 R D L2 F' B2 D B U2 R D' F' D U2 L2 R2 B' L D2 L 
4. 24.87 U' B' F' D F' U2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F' L' B2 R B2 U2 F R2 F2 B L R 
5. 26.14 R2 B U' D L2 B' R2 U2 L U2 D2 F U L2 R2 B' R2 U F' L' R2 D2 L F2 U' 
6. 24.33 L2 B L U2 B U L2 B' L B2 L2 B F' R2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R L B' F' D R 
* 7. 22.42 U B F' D' F2 B' R' U' L2 D2 L' F2 B2 U' F' L' D L D' F2 D2 R D2 R L' 
8. 24.36 R L2 B' F L R B L' B R U F B2 U B' D B2 R U' F' B' D B' U L' 
9. 22.37 D B' U R F2 L' D2 L R U D' B R' U2 R D B' U' D' B2 U B2 F R' D 
10. 19.87 D' F' U B' R2 U D2 L2 B D2 B' D' F' B' D U B D U F U L' R F2 B 
11. 21.66 B F2 L U R' D U' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D F U' L R2 U' D2 F' D U' L R' B *
12. 25.42 B2 R2 F' L' D2 U' F L' F2 R2 B' D2 R U2 R' L F B' L2 F' R' B2 D' U2 L 

*(7 through 11 makes a 22.15 A5.)*


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

Good, iSpinz, are you keeping track of the averages?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Statistics for 3x3x3 Cube:
> 
> Best Average of 12: 23.82
> Best Time: 18.38
> ...



with his ninth scramble i actually got my PB of 16.05 however when i filmed that average i had the cube off the screen...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

You mean my 9th scramble, or Korean's?

*I <3 C/4U*


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@miniGOINGS: USE MY SCRAMBLES WHEN POSTING YOUR TIMES.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

Just so you guys know, I'm still racing Goins, but I don't really want to do all this fancy video each day stuff.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@Cyrus C.: If you read the rules, it says no videos are mandatory.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Hmm, I think I may just race with Cola then.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Hmm, I think I may just race with Cola then.



And Gears? Anyway, I don't even usually cube every day. It's just when I do, I usually do a lot of solves. Plus, we use slow-improving methods compared to Fridrich.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> And Gears? Anyway, I don't even usually cube every day. It's just when I do, I usually do a lot of solves. Plus, we use slow-improving methods compared to Fridrich.



Very true. I don't actually cube very often at all (once or twice a week) but when I do it's usually for a while. Good point about the methods. So Gears, you, and I will work on getting to sub-20? I don't really feel like racing, but competing sounds good.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

Are we losing two cubers?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > And Gears? Anyway, I don't even usually cube every day. It's just when I do, I usually do a lot of solves. Plus, we use slow-improving methods compared to Fridrich.
> ...



yep.

Imma race with everyone just cuz itll give me a reason to make vids lol.
and maybe be what it takes to put me over the edge.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Gears, should I tape that MBR vid now?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Hey Gears, should I tape that MBR vid now?



YESSS


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

To bad, I'm doing 2x2.


----------



## vcuber13 (Mar 27, 2010)

21.19, 21.33, (24.43), 24.38, 18.37, 19.11, [19.94, 16.40, 23.96, (16.03), 17.63], 20.80

Average of 12 - 20.30
Average of 10, Mean of 10 - 20.31
Best Running Average of 5 - 18.79 (Lucky)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Mar 27, 2010)

28.76, 28.65, 26.79, 27.52, 23.80, 25.48, 25.26, 15.78, 25.91, 24.27, 21.07, 23.85 = 25.26

15.78 was a PLL skip, lucky PB 

EDIT:
x' R L U y' x R U R'
r' z R U' R2 U R 
z R' U' R U R' U R U'
z' U' R U R'
y z R' U R' U' R U R U'
x U' x' R' U' R U x U R'


----------



## Zubon (Mar 27, 2010)

Can I join the race?

I usually average around 23s and my best average of 12 is 22s. Recently I've been getting some close to sub 20 averages.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 27, 2010)

@Zubon: Yup, anyone can join. Just post your times and I will enter you times.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 27, 2010)

You should post the scrambles at the first post too, its easier to find.

I couldnt make a video, so here is my times:

*OH*
Race to sub20 #1
Name: Diniz
Times: 29.67, 33.41, 33.29, 29.39, 33.26, 31.69, (35.15), 33.81, 31.40, (21.60), 30.52, 27.90 = 31.43 


Ohh and i got a sub30 avg5! best avg5: 29.94 (σ = 1.49)


----------



## DavidSanders (Mar 27, 2010)

Average: 21.15
Standard Deviation: 1.54
Best Time: 18.20
Worst Time: 24.95
Individual Times:

19.41, 22.21, 20.74, (24.95), 22.92, 22.13, 20.22, 24.11, 20.43, 19.08, (18.20), 20.27

The 4 20 second solves had lockups in the PLLs, so that kind of raised my average. (I get nervous when I look at the times and see it barely as a chance of being sub-20.) I was not warmed up, so I did not really do that well until the last 6 solves.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 27, 2010)

25.87, 29.36, (22.14), 31.18, 28.45, 32.17, (35.27), 34.01, 33.28, 28.67, 33.90, 29.89

Average: 30.68


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

OH

23.75 20.29 22.84 (27.35) 19.70 19.56 22.24 27.02 23.22 26.77 19.87 (19.50) = 22.52

Some bad times.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ugh, I'm not going to be able to do this and the next couple scrambles because at volleyball I stubbed and bent back my fingernail on my thumb and now I cant solve the cube fast much so..... I think Ill do the averages when I think I'm back to normal fastness probably in a week or two


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 28, 2010)

Best:21.91
Worst:41.13

(41.13), 23.48, 31.83, 27.28, (21.91), 31.30, 22.75, 22.92, 25.44, 24.39, 23.30, 23.20

Avg5: 23.63
Avg12: 25.59


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 28, 2010)

bah.... my hands were cold... THESE ARE NOT MY USUAL TIMESSS!!

25.71, 27.83, 25.69, 24.15, 24.91, DNS, 26.22, DNF, 26.27, 27.19, 22.66, 21.43

do DNF and DNS' count as worst times? anyway, i think two DNFs is a DNF avg..

the DNS was when i forgot to reset the timer  and the dnf is when i messed up N perm


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

DNFs usually count as worst time.


----------



## lorki3 (Mar 28, 2010)

[youtube]7qDY9cJQwSE [/youtube]

This is my Average: 28.43


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 28, 2010)

believe it or not im averaging around high 23's/low24's now


----------



## robindeun (Mar 28, 2010)

Best : 16.42
worst :24.25
average 19.97

19.32, 20.11, (16.42), 18.17, 19.75, 20.49, 18.84, (24.25), 22.26, 18.70, 19.31, 21.97


SUB 20!!!!!!!


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 28, 2010)

5 hours and 49 minutes left! We have 28 people who are currently signed up (dillonbladez - give me your average time). I edited so that the first thread has the week's scramble. Good luck!


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 28, 2010)

Where are the scarmbles?


----------



## liljthedude (Mar 28, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Where are the scarmbles?





koreancuber said:


> Here are the first batch of scrambles. Please read the rules on the first post.
> *3x3* (Either OH or 2H)
> 1. R2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U' R D' B' D' L' R' B2 F'
> 2. L2 D L2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 U' L D' L R D2 U' L2 B2 F' D2
> ...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 28, 2010)

Sherwood said:


> Where are the scarmbles?



If you read my last post, it says that their on the first post.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 29, 2010)

my avg is 23.06, excluding best and worst times

btw, i sub 20'd officially... does that count?  no lucky solves


----------



## SebCube (Mar 29, 2010)

Do I need to be added to the list?


----------



## buelercuber (Mar 29, 2010)

OOOOOOHMYY GOD

during the toronto spring open of 2010 (saturday) i thought my average would be officialy sub 20 i got good solves, and even a 16 and a 19 and two 20s and a 21 so i thought i would get sub 20 ave but i got 

exactly 20 ave.
:fp fail.

i was so mad.


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 29, 2010)

(20.96), 25.37, 22.56, 24.44, 21.74, 24.41, 22.08, 24.85, (26.13), 22.30, 25.11, 22.54 =* 23.54 (σ = 1.34)*


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

waiting for those rankings


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 29, 2010)

buelercuber said:


> OOOOOOHMYY GOD
> 
> during the toronto spring open of 2010 (saturday) i thought my average would be officialy sub 20 i got good solves, and even a 16 and a 19 and two 20s and a 21 so i thought i would get sub 20 ave but i got
> 
> ...



w00t i win 

18.66 23.40 19.66 17.31 21.46

my PB is in there


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to join the race,

I average around 30 and my best single time is sub 20 (in signature) I use fridrich method and know advanced cross/f2l, 2-look oll, and 1-look pll. Does anybody have advice for me?

Thanks


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> I would like to join the race,
> 
> I average around 30 and my best single time is sub 20 (in signature) I use fridrich method and know advanced cross/f2l, 2-look oll, and 1-look pll. Does anybody have advice for me?
> 
> Thanks


i would advise you to do 12 solves with the scrambles in the first post in the thread and post your times here


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 29, 2010)

Just did the first five and here are my times:
33.91
37.74 (fail)
22.38 (yay)
28.63
24.40

Avg. 29.41


----------



## Diniz (Mar 29, 2010)

ottothedog, the idea of this thread is everyone that is competing do the 12 times to do an average.. And do this weekly so everyone can see their progress.. Not just do 5 times lol


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 29, 2010)

if needed if will repost showing average from all 12 times, but from that do you have any advice for me to get faster, I really want to get sub 25 before a competition i am going to in a month, Thanks


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 29, 2010)

Results will be up soon.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 29, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> if needed if will repost showing average from all 12 times, but from that do you have any advice for me to get faster, I really want to get sub 25 before a competition i am going to in a month, Thanks



no one can give you advice with the info you have here.

either A) post a vid of yo udoing the solves
or B) tell us what your current breakdown is.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 29, 2010)

if you look higher on the page i have more info, thanks anways for attempting to give advice, please help.


----------



## Diniz (Mar 29, 2010)

Based on your information (30sec avg) i suggest you to keep praticing Period.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 29, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> if you look higher on the page i have more info, thanks anways for attempting to give advice, please help.



meh thats still not enough to give you any real advice other than what diniz said.

also what do you consider advanced cross?

as for breakdowns, what are your times for:
cross-
F2L-
OLL-
PLL-

when your timing give yourself about 3 seconds for inspection for each phase other than the beginning of your solve.


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 29, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> what do you consider *advanced cross*?


thats wheat i was thinking, lol wheat


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 29, 2010)

advanced meaning on the bottom, sometimes extended (on purpose)
cross - 3-4 sec.
f2l - 15 sec.
oll - 5 sec.
pll - 5 sec
(sorry i took so long to reply was waiting for comment and did not realize this went on to a differnt page, lol)


----------



## Diniz (Mar 30, 2010)

Your OLL is ok for 2Look, you cant improve much there (without learning 1 look).

PLL you REALLY need to pratice fingertricks, since you just executed the PLL (3 sec inspect was given). You can easily cut 3 seconds there on most PLLs...

I myself dont do the cross on bottom, keep praticing, you will get the cross to 2-3 secs..

And for F2L, go slow and look ahead, then start to speed up when your look ahead get better.. Learn algorithms for the bad cases and learn to insert in every position etc, to avoid cube rotations.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you so much, I will try slowing down on my f2l and look ahead and will learn to perform my pll's faster (the time given was an estimate some take me 2-3 secs, some 5)

what should I get my f2l time down to?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Diniz said:


> *1.)Your OLL is ok for 2Look, you cant improve much there (without learning 1 look).*
> 
> *2.)PLL you REALLY need to pratice fingertricks, since you just executed the PLL (3 sec inspect was given). You can easily cut 3 seconds there on most PLLs...*
> 
> ...



1.)lolwut. Please dont tell me you honestly think you cant sub 3 a 2LOLL
you start off by doing either F(RUR'U')F' / f(RUR'U')f'/both
even with the worst possible case (both) it should still only take a second.
Then one of the seven cases that it leaves + AUF should take at MOST 2 seconds.

2.)agreed. I would start practicing your PLLs and dont time yourself on executing them. What you need to do is find a good way to execute them for you. And find algs that you like. PLL is just as much recog as it is finding algs that are good for you.

3.)Cross is extremely easy to improve on, Just start scrambling and solving crosses. NEVER take more than 8 moves, and try to do them all in 7. Keep the scrambles you use so you can do them over again and find the best solution.

4.)I cant help you much with F2L but i would say turn calmly.

and my last piece of advice is practice. And have fun.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for your advise also, I am currently trying to do cross in under 8 moves as you said, for the dot on oll I am trying to learn those oll cases once I am finished with pll (have to finish g perms and 2 others) and I will make sure that when I finish full pll (hopefully the end of the week) I will be able to exectute quickly as you advised

as asked before, what is good f2l time?

Thanks


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 3.)Cross is extremely easy to improve on, Just start scrambling and solving crosses. *NEVER take more than 8 moves*, and try to do them all in 7. Keep the scrambles you use so you can do them over again and find the best solution.
> 
> .


lolwut?
what if you get one of those few 8 move solutions and its something like
B2 L2 D F' D' B' R' B
why would you not waste a few moves and do it faster?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 30, 2010)

ottothedog said:


> Thanks for your advise also, I am currently trying to do cross in under 8 moves as you said, for the dot on oll I am trying to learn those oll cases once I am finished with pll (have to finish g perms and 2 others) and I will make sure that when I finish full pll (hopefully the end of the week) I will be able to exectute quickly as you advised
> 
> as asked before, *what is good f2l time?*
> 
> Thanks


1 second?
ummm, a good F2L time realistically would be about 6-8 seconds, but getting sub 10 (cross included) can easily get you sub 20


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks, Sounds hard (you are right about the sub 20 thing with cross and f2l, thats how I got my 19.99 solve)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.)Cross is extremely easy to improve on, Just start scrambling and solving crosses. *NEVER take more than 8 moves*, and try to do them all in 7. Keep the scrambles you use so you can do them over again and find the best solution.
> ...


if your just doing cross i dont think it should be more than 8 moves. However if i were attempting to preserve a pair that wouldnt take much more than 8 moves, or an x-cross of course it can be more.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 3.)Cross is extremely easy to improve on, Just start scrambling and solving crosses. *NEVER take more than 8 moves*, and try to do them all in 7. Keep the scrambles you use so you can do them over again and find the best solution.
> ...



I can get a fingertrick-friendly solution in 4 moves using that as the scramble, and 7 moves using the inverse as a scramble. So I don't think that's an optimal cross.

Ninja'd by jms gears


----------



## Diniz (Mar 30, 2010)

Innocence said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...




He just did an exemple of a non fingertricky 8 move solution to the cross, defending his argument of you can do more moves to find a fingertrick friendly solution...

But anyway i always find a fingertrick friendly sub8 moves cross =P..

Ohh and jms_gears1, i cant really sub3:
F RUR'U' F' f RUR'U' f' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R... =/


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Results are up!
I will rank only the top ten: (for many reasons)
1. robindeun: AO12 of 19.97! (first week! lol, congrats)
2. vcuber13: AO12 of 20.30! (almost there!)
3. dannyz0r: AO12 of 20.64! (almost there!)
4. DavidSanders: AO12 of 21.15!
5. Aksel B: AO12 of 22.13!
6. jms gears1: AO12 of 22.23!
7. koreancuber (me): AO12 of 22.32!
8. a small kitten (OH): AO12 of 22.52! (amazing onehand)
9. dillonbladez: AO12 of 22.52!
10. Innocence: AO12 of 23.37! (congrats on the Alpha contest )
Here's the raw file.
One thing I would like to say is, if you are submitting videos, please submit your times as well, in the format iSpinz preferred. Thanks. I'll be posting more scrambles tomorrow! PRACTICE PRACTICE AND PRACTICE! Good luck.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Results are up!
> I will rank only the top ten: (for many reasons)
> 1. robindeun: AO12 of 19.97! (first week! lol, congrats)
> 2. vcuber13: AO12 of 20.30! (almost there!)
> ...



Yay, I still made top ten, though I sucked. Thanks for the congratulations on the contest, I kind of didn't work too hard for it though.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

@Innocence: Lol, I crave for such prize.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Diniz said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



hmm do you use one look OLL or two look?


----------



## Diniz (Mar 30, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> hmm do you use one look OLL or two look?



2Look most of the time... Still missing like 30 OLLs =/


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Diniz said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > hmm do you use one look OLL or two look?
> ...


ahhh, well you should learn the Dot case OLLs, but if i were you i would sit down and get the F(sexymove)F' f(sexymove)f' sub-1 itll help a lot, i think at anyrate.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Scrambles will be up today! (due thursday)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Scrambles will be up today! (due thursday)



grr i wont be posting a vid with these scrambles this week i dont think...


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 30, 2010)

Here they are! I will update them on the main post. 

*3x3 (2H or OH)*
1. D U F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B U' L D' F' R D' U L2 U B R' 
2. U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L' B R B' U2 R' B2 F' U' B 
3. D F2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B D' U2 B' D2 L2 F U R' D' 
4. F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F L R' U2 F L2 D' L' D' 
5. U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 L' F' L' B' R' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U'
6. U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R' U B' F' R D U R' B2 F D2 
7. B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B' L' F' D B R B' R' F 
8. R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L' R' F' L2 D' F R2 F' 
9. F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' D L B R' U L' F' R U2 F U' 
10. B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R U L' F' R D B R' F D U2 R 
11. D R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 D F2 R F U' R2 F2 L2 F U 
12. B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U B2 F' D B D U
Good luck!


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 30, 2010)

17.55, 16.17, 20.06, 17.33, 17.34, 19.83, 14.81, 19.34, 18.07, 20.12, 22.51, 21.01=18.68
Spring break practice ftw


----------



## Shortey (Mar 30, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> 17.55, 16.17, 20.06, 17.33, 17.34, 19.83, 14.81, 19.34, 18.07, 20.12, 22.51, 21.01=*18.68*
> Spring break practice ftw



Wrong thread or a lot of pracitce?


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 30, 2010)

Morten said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > 17.55, 16.17, 20.06, 17.33, 17.34, 19.83, 14.81, 19.34, 18.07, 20.12, 22.51, 21.01=*18.68*
> ...



Been raining like crazy so lotta practice


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 30, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> 17.55, 16.17, 20.06, 17.33, 17.34, 19.83, 14.81, 19.34, 18.07, 20.12, 22.51, 21.01=18.68
> Spring break practice ftw



You REALLY need to work on your endurance. The A5's in order go like this,

17.41
*+0.76*
18.17
*=0.00*
18.17
*-0.17*
18.00
*+0.25*
18.25
*+0.83*
19.08
*+0.10*
19.18
*+0.98*
20.16

K4-errr, Red = BAD!!!


----------



## dannyz0r (Mar 30, 2010)

My inconsistency makes me depressed


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Here they are! I will update them on the main post.
> 
> *3x3 (2H or OH)*
> 1. D U F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B U' L D' F' R D' U L2 U B R'
> ...



Lol that's a bit early, considering it's only wednesday morning in a GMT +10 zone. Not complaining though.

Would you mind posting the top ten on the main page? I like to check to see where people are.

I really hope I don't suck as much this average. Last night I was averaging 26 seconds. :O


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 30, 2010)

meh...
Statistics for 03-30-2010 17:53:18

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.10
Standard Deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 21.16
Worst Time: 26.39
Individual Times:
1.	23.11	D R2 D2 L2 R2 F L R B2 F2 L B' F' U' B' R2 B R' B' F R' B' L R B
2.	26.39	D2 R' B2 L R' B' R2 U' B' F U2 R F2 R2 B L R' D2 R' D' L2 R' U' B' F2
3.	23.02	D L' B D U B2 D2 L' R2 B' R' B F R' D2 U2 L2 U' L2 D U' L R' F2 R
4.	25.28	B2 D2 F D F2 R F R D U B2 F2 U F D U2 L R U' B F U L' R' B2
5.	24.61	L2 F2 L2 R D' F D U2 L' D2 U B' F D B L B2 F' L' U F' U' L2 F D'
6.	24.44	B F' D' L' R2 F2 U R' D2 U B' F' D2 U2 B2 F R2 D' U' B F R2 U' B' F
7.	23.72	L B' D' B F2 L F' L' R' B2 L2 R' U' F' U' F D2 U L' B R2 U2 L2 R U
8.	23.47	F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' L' F D R D2 U2 B' D2 U2 F U' L D' L D' U' L' B' L2
9.	26.27	L2 B2 F2 L2 R' D2 U2 B2 D U B' D2 U B D' B2 F R F' D' U' R2 D R' B2
10.	25.12	L2 U' L' D' U2 B F R' B F' L' R D U2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D2 L2 D' B2 F2 L
11.	21.16	B2 F L' D R' U' L2 R U2 R2 U B2 L R' D B2 D' U' L2 D' U B' L' D2 F2
12.	22.62	L D L2 D2 F' D' U2 L F2 R2 F' U2 L R B' F L2 R' F L' D' U B' R' U2

EDIT: just ignore those scrambles, there not the real ones. I used yours.

EDIT: 23.11,(26.39),23.02,25.28,24.61,24.44,23.72,23.47,26.27,25.12,(21.16),22.62


----------



## deepSubDiver (Mar 31, 2010)

22.84, 33.4, 23.09, 26.34, 22.28, 28.93, 37.00, 23.78, 23.16, 29.68, 35.71, 27.77 = 27.4
I had a few great solves there, but most of them were awkward, though..


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 31, 2010)

21.28, 26.92, 23.52, 22.31, 22.69, 26.70, 22.30, 20.72, 26.34, 23.58, 28.27, 26.27 = 24.19
over 2 seconds better than last week, i consider anything 23-24 a decent avg 5 and anything under 23 a good one, i improved like 3 seconds after reading ZB_FTW's post


----------



## yeee707 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lol I joined the sub-15 race and then I picked the cube up and did a couple. Got a 25 second average sheesh! Guess a couple weeks off hurt a lot. I'll join this one lol.

21.50,22.54,19.66,26.03,28.05,18.41,17.93,21.88,20.63,21.55,19.13,21.21

Average=21.25


----------



## SebCube (Mar 31, 2010)

23.15,27.32,22.80,25.83,24.61,22.76,24.76,19.39,21.97,27.78,28.09,30.34 

Average:24.90


Yes! sub 20 single and 24 average .


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Mar 31, 2010)

20.87, 26.92, 26.93, 26.13, 28.94, 25.81, 27.24, 27.90, 25.48, 24.44, 26.03, 26.91 = 26.13


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 31, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.05
worst time: 23.07

current mean of 3: 18.46 (σ = 1.70)
best mean of 3: 18.46 (σ = 1.70)

current avg5: 18.46 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 18.46 (σ = 1.70)

current avg12: 19.44 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 19.44 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 19.44 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 19.38

18.27, 23.07, 19.22, 18.86, 18.61, 21.36, 21.67, 15.05, 21.05, 19.68, 19.65, 16.05

Yeah already there.


----------



## Ness (Mar 31, 2010)

21.06 22.77 22.43 (20.69) 27.33 24.78 23.00 21.06 (27.71) 22.19 24.02 = 23.573
Those 27's killed me... No improvement..


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Mar 31, 2010)

22.21, 24.92, (20.67), (29.15), 25.61, 25.48, 22.69, 26.33, 28.67, 26.55, 24.15, 24.14 = 25.07


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2010)

Scramble set #2:
25.19, 24.77, (30.89), 28.43, 24.84, 29.13, 27.77, 25.14, 26.08, (24.44), 27.11, 26.41 = 26.49 

One of my worst averages 10/12 in ages. My fastest solve was a 24.44!?!?! I had 2 pops; the first one was that 30.89, which would have been around 20 without the pop. (My Japanese speedcube is starting to wear out - it never popped before, but now it does.) I couldn't get a single decent solve. I think I had 4 E perms.

Oh well, maybe the next one will make up for it.


----------



## ottothedog (Mar 31, 2010)

28.48, 26.43, 25.78, 28.35, 28.68, 27.09, 25.29, 35.79, (25.28), (36.24), 28.90, 31.68

Average of 12 - 28.99
10 of 12 - 28.65

Improvement from last week - 2 sec. (your advice helped a bit)

Hopefully I won't get last.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 31, 2010)

Second Week.
26.457, 24.060, 24.747, 28.186, 27.882, 23.823, 31.689, (32.590), 30.882, (22.189), 29.052, 24.999

10/12 = 27.18

This is bad.


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 1, 2010)

(29.61), 26.75, 25.46, (19.09), 20.72, 21.78, 22.28, 24.13, 24.25, 25.18, 21.47, 23.69 = 23.57


----------



## Innocence (Apr 1, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.31
worst time: 26.78

current avg5: 22.61 (σ = 0.02)
best avg5: 21.92 (σ = 0.99)

current avg12: 22.96 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 22.96 (σ = 1.72)

(26.78), 24.58, 20.54, 22.00, 26.44, 23.75, 20.53, (20.31), 23.96, 22.63, 22.61, 22.58

tl/dr: My average was 22.96.

The 26s in my time brought my average up a little, but altogether better than last week. Was still a little nervous for some reason. Just wait, I'll get a "normal" average soon and it'll be like 20.3.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 1, 2010)

Here are my results for the second week:

21.58 (19.46) 21.24 26.72 26.03 (DNF) 21.83 24.32 22.16 25.44 19.89 23.25

The DNF was a messed up OLL

2 sub 20s but the 26 second solves where I totally lost look-ahead messed up this average.  Need to practice more.

Avg of 12: 23.24


----------



## RyanO (Apr 1, 2010)

26.92, (22.88), 32.83, 25.13, (35.74), 25.25, 26.84+, 30.58, 23.95, 27.06, 26.72, 28.27 = 27.35

Meh


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 1, 2010)

cmon, someone has to be worse then me :fp stop tricking me with you getting a 27 sec. average, get 28, wahhh!!!


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 1, 2010)

Second Week

29.62, (22.53), 23.39, 24.32, 28.67, 31.26, 22.24, 27.05, 29.87, (34.03), 28.16, 30.97
*27.58*


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Statistics for 04-01-2010 15:17:49

Average: 21.21
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 17.46
Worst Time: 25.30
Individual Times:
1.	(17.46)	D U F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B U' L D' F' R D' U L2 U B R' 
2.	22.88	U2 R2 U' L2 U L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U L' B R B' U2 R' B2 F' U' B 
3.	19.08	D F2 D2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B D' U2 B' D2 L2 F U R' D' 
4.	22.24	F2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 F L R' U2 F L2 D' L' D' 
5.	20.72	U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 L' F' L' B' R' U2 F2 L2 F' R2 U'
6.	21.06	U B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U' L2 R2 U' R' U B' F' R D U R' B2 F D2 
7.	22.30	B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U' B' L' F' D B R B' R' F 
8.	20.79	R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U' B' L' R' F' L2 D' F R2 F' 
9.	21.99	F2 U' L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' D L B R' U L' F' R U2 F U' 
10.	(25.30)	B2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 R U L' F' R D B R' F D U2 R 
11.	18.27	D R2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 D F2 R F U' R2 F2 L2 F U 
12.	22.75	B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U B2 F' D B D U

(17.46),22.88,19.08,22.24,20.72,21.06,23.30,20.79,21.99,(25.30),18.27,22.75

Comments: I'm actually proud of some of my solves here, especially the 25.30 (i had to do CMLL twice....) but this is a disappointing average not enough sub-20s...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of people missing. Guys, it's due today. By MIDNIGHT. I've been thinking about actually doing the scrambles once a week. What do you guys think? 
I got my times:
24.12, (25.31), 21.42, 20.83, 21.55, 19.70, 22.81, 22.34, (19.50), 22.31, 21.34, 22.66 = 21.91
Those 19's saved my average. I got more consistent times. Yay! (?)


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2010)

noooo, i would actually rather have you do it more than twice a week, definitely don't reduce it, i need the practice


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> noooo, i would actually rather have you do it more than twice a week, definitely don't reduce it, i need the practice



Ok. And also, I've seen some newcomers that posted their sub-20 averages. (???) If you get a sub-20 average (for cubers that submit their times for their first time (that sounds weird, but anyway)), go to the sub-15 race thread. Thanks. 

P.S. I think the second scrambles were harder than the first. Did anyone notice that?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > noooo, i would actually rather have you do it more than twice a week, definitely don't reduce it, i need the practice
> ...



lol nope.
But im getting a lot better about handling bad cases w/blocks.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 1, 2010)

34.44, 33.48, 32.30, 29.07, 30.57, 27.45, 29.04, 33.60, 27.54, 31.73, (35.55), (22.08)

Average: 30.92


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > noooo, i would actually rather have you do it more than twice a week, definitely don't reduce it, i need the practice
> ...



I saw that a few of them had hard crosses but I haven't posedt them yet or finished. Keep it twice a week and if someone misses it then thats their fault.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

I saw easy crosses for the 2nd set thats how I got sub 20 avg


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 1, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> I saw easy crosses for the 2nd set thats how I got sub 20 avg



What colour do you solve or are you colour neutral? I use black (top) each time.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 1, 2010)

I use white/yellow but if I see a good one on blue/green i'll do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, I thought the second set of scrambles was much harder. But that might just be me.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 1, 2010)

They were harder for me too, but then again, i stopped cubing seriously for about a week now, so my times sucked :fp (i have given into the power of Reborn )

Avg = 25.30 (NOOOessss )

28.89, 27.34, 24.65, 28.40, 24.07, 23.62, 27.61, 23.67, 28.05, 24.19,(22.02), (29.21)


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

i stopped cubing for near 40 days and my times havent gotten much worst.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

i stopped cubing for near 40 days and my times havent gotten much worst. i havent timed myself for a while but im close to 30.xy


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 1, 2010)

well, that's you, not me.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

too bad is still suck. =(


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 1, 2010)

lol, dont think that way. just practice


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

well im lazy. do you know full pll


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

me? All except 4 algs.


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 1, 2010)

i know 2-look.......no wonder im so slow


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> me? All except 4 algs.



Which ones?



canadiancuber said:


> i know 2-look.......no wonder im so slow



2-look PLL doesn't mean your slow.
Observe:


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 2, 2010)

My times are:
19.33 18.56 19.28 (22.15) 20.61 20.38 21.43 [19.46 20.77 (17.71) 18.84 19.55]

Average of 12: 19.84
Average 10 of 12: 19.82
Running Average of 5: 19.27


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 2, 2010)

24.92, 23.25, 23.94, 25.64, 24.64, DNF(49.78), 24.55, 24.28, 26.72, 22.53, 35.14, 28.45 

Avg: 26.15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

Did I miss it - did you post the third set of scrambles yet? I was looking forward to redeeming myself after my terrible results last time.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did I miss it - did you post the third set of scrambles yet? I was looking forward to redeeming myself after my terrible results last time.



I will post new scrambles and the results today. (will be updated on the first post)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 2, 2010)

I got the results:
There were three cubers who have reached sub-20, and they are: *Thomas09, vcuber13, dannyz0r*. Please congratulate all of them. 
The second batch's winner's are:
1. jms_gears1 : 22.23 (last week) to *21.21* (almost!) 
2. koreancuber : 22.32 to *21.91*
3. Innocence : 23.37 to *22.96*
4. Zubon : *23.24*
5. TIE: 1.) Ness : 23.45 to *23.57*
2.) liljthedude : 25.64 to *23.57*
6. 99aceofspades99 : *24.10*
7. cincyaviation : 26.77 to *24.19*
8. Sebcube : 24.51 to *24.9*
9. Hyprul9-ty2 : 24.70 to *25.07*
10. dillonbladez : 23.06 to *25.30*

Everyone did a great job. I think this batch of scrambles were harder than the first one (maybe cubeexplorer was having a bad day). The most improved goes to Liljthedude (congrats)! 
The third batch of scrambles will be updated on the main thread soon (today). Some of the participants are lacking! Let's boost it up guys and gals!


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 2, 2010)

Yay! Funny we tied Ness. Thanks! CN RulZ


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

Third set of scrambles:

28.04, 26.45, 26.01, 27.92, (22.39), 22.89, (29.76), 24.54, 27.17, 28.51, 22.76, 27.61 = *26.19*

Argh. No redemption for me today. Almost every solve was horrible - I just froze up; lots of lockups and horrible lookahead. I just did my first ever sub-15 solve right before this - apparently it was bad luck.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 2, 2010)

ehhhhhhhh ...

i can't believe i am still in the top ten 
i'm not going to be too serious, but i hope this thread stays alive until the next competition i go to. i only train/preform well when Competition Day nears 

Congratz to Sub-20s


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 2, 2010)

I got two PLL skips in the second set:confused:

Set Three

22.96, 27.94, 26.89, 24.96, 25.78, 27.78, 22.70, (22.62), 27.01, 28.18, (29.97), 26.70
=*26.09*


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Third set of scrambles:
> 
> 28.04, 26.45, 26.01, 27.92, (22.39), 22.89, (29.76), 24.54, 27.17, 28.51, 22.76, 27.61 = *26.19*
> 
> Argh. No redemption for me today. Almost every solve was horrible - I just froze up; lots of lockups and horrible lookahead. I just did my *first ever sub-15 solve* right before this - apparently it was bad luck.



feels awsome doesnt it?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Third set of scrambles:
> ...



Yes, it does! (Even though it was really outrageously "lucky" because 3 of my 4 pairs were just 3 moves.)


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Times for third set:
19.93 [18.80 19.18 19.27 21.11 17.94] 21.27 (16.66) 21.08 (22.05) 19.28 19.88

Average of 12: 19.62
Average 10 of 12: 19.67
Running Average of 5: 19.06

I had *6 J perms!* (1, 2, 3, 4, 7, and 12)


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...


lol, ive had 4-5 sub 15's now i had them all the same day too. That was also the day of my first ever sub-20 ao12 so i was like on an extreme high that day
Then of course my dad decided to ruin it...


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 2, 2010)

yay, i had the most improvement among the second week's top 10
just drowned my DaYan in silicone spray, so i'll be competing in about an hour


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 3, 2010)

3rd batch:
24.16,23.93,25.77,23.03,21.93,20.93,23.05,20.63,21.30,20.68,19.63,24.61
Average=22.43


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 3, 2010)

20.44, 20.56, 21.95, 29.81, 22.84, 24.52, 16.97, 33.83, 25.25, 25.72, 25.41, 23.06 = 23.96
i was doing so good at the beginning too 
and i had my 2nd ever sub 17 single, but then i had a pop on the 8th solve and everything went downhill from there


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait i missed two weeks can i still join well anyway here are my times
Average: 28.98
1) 26.72 + 2 = 28.72
2) 21.27
3) 29.13
4) 33.28
5) 30.82
6) 22.32 
7) 34.32
8) 25.89
9) 34.89
10) 27.17
11) 35.36
12) 23.29


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 3, 2010)

25.55, 20.56, 26.82, 23.45, 28.67, 23.40, 23.21, 25.26, 26.21, 24.55, 24.99, 25.05

Average = 24.81


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 3, 2010)

1. 26.06 2. 24.11 3. 24.86 4. 21.52 5. (19.02) 6. 25.37 7. (26.72) 8. 20.05 9. 23.54 10. 24.27 11. 19.37 12. 23.15
Ave of 12 23.17!


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 3, 2010)

OH

23.58, 23.03, 20.85, 20.71, 23.59, (25.10), 23.73, 23.73, (20.65), 23.98, 24.82, 23.15

Avg is 23.12

No sub 20s xD


----------



## DavidSanders (Apr 4, 2010)

So, terrible average, but good singles. So, I guess I will post it. I really should warm-up instead of going into these fresh.
Average: 23.82
Standard Deviation: 4.44
Best Time: 18.62
Worst Time: 41.23
Individual Times:
23.09, 23.47, 21.65, 25.27, 28.48, 19.13, 34.28, 23.69, (18.62), 19.93, (41.23), 19.20


----------



## Shortey (Apr 4, 2010)

Here are my times. I haven't participated the first two times, 'cause I forgot. =P
23.94, 21.31, 25.72, 24.25, 21.96, 25.34, 26.05, 25.05, (28.06), 20.96, (19.30), 19.71 = 23.43 avg12

Pretty good.


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 4, 2010)

20.77, 22.11, (24.03), 22.58, (17.63), 21.86, 20.97, 20.88, 22.52, 23.33, 20.15, 18.28 = 21.35


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 4, 2010)

29.43, 30.25, 29.98, 28.47, (33.37), 32.85, (21.59), 30.94, 31.26, 28.73, 27.17, 22.47 = 29.15


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Statistics for 04-04-2010 19:42:10

Average: 20.83
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 17.44
Worst Time: 23.89
Individual Times:
1.	20.58	R2 B2 D R2 D U B2 D' R2 U2 F' L' R' U F' D U F L2 U F' 
2.	20.99	U' R2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 R' B' L D' F2 L2 F L2 F2
3.	20.27	D B2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' U' L D2 F L D' R2 U L 
4.	22.14	D U B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 L U' B' L F L2 R F2 D' L U' 
5.	18.00	L2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' R F D' B U' L' U L2 R'
6.	(17.44)	U2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 R2 F' D' L2 B F R' F2 R2
7.	(23.89)	U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 L2 D U' B' L U L D' R' U' R' B R F2 
8.	22.87	L2 F2 U L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 R F2 R2 D F' L U B2 R' F2 R' F' 
9.	18.80	B2 D2 U R2 F2 D' U F2 L2 U' F D2 B' F2 U' R F' L' F' U F2 
10.	21.35	L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U F2 D2 R2 B' D B R' F D2 L R2 B2 D' U2 F'
11.	23.57	U' R2 D B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 F' R' D' B' L2 B' L R' U L2 R2 
12.	19.70	U2 L2 F2 D U B2 D' R2 U2 B R D U' R U2 L F D L D2 U

20.58,20.99,20.27,22.14,18.00,*(17.44)*,(23.89),22.87,18.80,21.35,23.57,19.70

im realllly proud of the 17.44, saw an amazing First block however, it wasnt with my color scheme. I did x2 so it was an oppneu FB. I think i might start being opposite-neutral.

however as an overall average Im disappointed to many sup-21s and not enough sub 20s

Edit: although this is my third best Ao12 ever


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 5, 2010)

Statistics for 04-04-2010 20:05:15

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.72
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 20.11
Worst Time: 25.38
Individual Times:
1.	21.41	
2.	22.89	
3.	24.09	
4.	23.55	
5.	20.70	
6.	23.47	
7.	21.38	
8.	23.47	
9.	22.23	
10.	25.38	
11.	20.11	
12.	23.98
Bad session....


----------



## SebCube (Apr 5, 2010)

22.27, 24.27, 24.69, 28.14, 24.58, 24.92, 27.33, 24.58, 28.00, 26.60, 26.93, 22.70.


Average of 12 : 25.42


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 5, 2010)

29.80, 32.42, 27.42, 27.47, 28.05, 27.25, 30.97, 24.56, 24.11, 35.13, 23.64, 21.88

Avg = 27.57


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Yup, I decided to do it every week, since their are some cubers that don't cube that often. This week's result will be posted on Thursday. The 4th scrambles will be posted Friday and they will be due next Wednesday. Everyone's fine with that right?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Yup, I decided to do it every week, since their are some cubers that don't cube that often. This week's result will be posted on Thursday. The 4th scrambles will be posted Friday and they will be due next Wednesday. Everyone's fine with that right?



nuuuuu Frequent scrambles are preferred. If someone cant compete then just keep them the same time.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Yup, I decided to do it every week, since their are some cubers that don't cube that often. This week's result will be posted on Thursday. The 4th scrambles will be posted Friday and they will be due next Wednesday. Everyone's fine with that right?


there goes my motivation 
i seriously would prefer to have them more than once a week


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I decided to do it every week, since their are some cubers that don't cube that often. This week's result will be posted on Thursday. The 4th scrambles will be posted Friday and they will be due next Wednesday. Everyone's fine with that right?
> ...



Really? Cause most of the cubers aren't participating, and I think it's because it's too frequent for them. Does anyone want once a week or is it just me?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...


Well, personally, I like them frequent.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...


if people dont want to be sub 20 thats their choice, but i have little motivation when not competing, so i like having these scrambles and trying to beat mike


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 6, 2010)

FREQUENT.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Fine... I'm keeping it to 2 times a week. Hmmm.. the results will be posted tomorrow along with the 4th scrambles. Sorry, I'm a bit busy today.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

19.67-vcuber13
20.83-jms_Gears1
21.35-liljthedude
22.43-yeee707
22.71-Innocence
22.72-koreancuber
23.12-a small kitten
23.17-99aceogspades99
23.43-Morten
23.82-DavidSander
23.96-cincyavaition
24.81-AndyRoo789
25.42-SebCube
26.09-TemurAmir
26.19-Mike Hug HEY!
26.33-NeuwDk
27.57-rubiknewbie
28.98-iChanZero
29.15-ottothedog


theres the results, just so everyone can see them and Korean doesnt have to waste as much time.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 19.67-vcuber13
> 20.83-jms_Gears1
> 21.35-liljthedude
> 22.43-yeee707
> ...



Wow! Thanks! To all of the competitors, please thank Gears.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > 19.67-vcuber13
> ...


lol np. I figure id help you out.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 6, 2010)

Yayyz.
Almost made top 10.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope it's okai if i only compete at will? Sometimes, I won't be too occupied and will do all of the scrambles, sometimes, i can't do any. Most of the time, i'll do one per week.

I will make it to the top ten very, very soon, i hope


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm actually just waiting for my new cube to come. My current cube is bad for OH


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 6, 2010)

I want in. I'f I'm not mistaken, which I think I am, can I post my results here? The new thread thing confused me.

AVG of 5 vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb9PVvdvlwk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 19.67-vcuber13
> 20.83-jms_Gears1
> 21.35-liljthedude
> 22.43-yeee707
> ...



Thanks. Ugh. I WILL do better next time.



cincyaviation said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



I agree. Ugh. I WILL do better next time.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 6, 2010)

Wait. We're still on the third set of scrambles, right? This frequency thing confuses me.

In my opinion, we should only have it once a week. That way, there's more competition, and most people should be able to do every comp. It should really just be a check up on how everyone's going. More than once a week will interfere with actual practice.


EDIT: Results:



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.37
worst time: 25.41

current avg5: 22.30 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 21.84 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 22.71 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 22.71 (σ = 1.22)

21.03, 24.28, 22.97, 23.54, 23.38, 24.25, 20.73, 25.41, 21.50, 23.30, 19.37, 22.10

Very slight improvement, but only due to lock ups. Not timing myself for a long time has definitely helped, I feel a lot faster now.


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 6, 2010)

I hope it isn't too late to join. I'll post my results here anyway:

Average: 26.33 sec.

Fastest Time: 20.95
Slowest Time: 30.41
Standard Deviation: 02.52

Individual Times:
1) 24.43
2) 27.00
3) 21.21
4) (30.41)
5) 26.25
6) (20.95)
7) 29.84
8) 27.85
9) 25.59
10) 26.81
11) 24.97
12) 29.40


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Wait. We're still on the third set of scrambles, right? This frequency thing confuses me.
> 
> In my opinion, we should only have it once a week. That way, there's more competition, and most people should be able to do every comp. It should really just be a check up on how everyone's going. More than once a week will interfere with actual practice.
> 
> ...





NeuwDk said:


> I hope it isn't too late to join. I'll post my results here anyway:
> 
> Average: 26.33 sec.
> 
> ...



Added you both good job.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 27.27
1. 25.73 F2 B' D' R2 F D U F2 R2 F2 D B L R B' R2 D R' U' B F' R2 L' D' U 
2. 20.79 F2 R' L2 B R2 F U B2 U2 F B U' L2 R' B F2 U L U B' F L2 R B' U
3. 22.99 U2 F L' U' B L' F' R2 F U' F L D' U' F2 D2 B2 R2 B U' L2 R B L2 U2 
4. 31.70 U L2 R2 U' B' L2 U' F' D2 R2 F2 L F' B' U2 D' F2 B2 D' L D' B2 R' D' F2 
5. 31.59 F B D' B D L2 B2 R2 F2 B U R' B2 D U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' U2 R L' U F2 
6. 28.00 U2 B U L2 B U' R' U2 F' U B L D' U F L' D U' L' R2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 
7. 28.51 F' R B U L' D' U B' D2 L' B2 F2 L' B2 F D2 R2 U L2 F' L U2 D' F L2 
8. (32.06) B L2 B' L F' U2 D2 L2 B' R2 F2 L' D' B' R L2 B L B2 L F2 U' D' B' F2 
9. 27.20 U2 R2 U' L D2 L2 R F2 B2 L2 D R U2 R2 B2 L2 R D2 F2 D2 B U' R U' F2 
10. 27.60 D' U B R U2 D B2 R' U B R U' R2 U2 L' R' U D2 B R2 B U2 R2 D2 F' 
11. (20.67) U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D B F2 L R2 U' F U' R B F2 R2 B' F L R F2 B2 R D' 
12. 28.62 B2 F2 U2 F' D B' D R' F2 U' F2 B' D' L' B F2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 F' 

I hope im doing this right

add me. i just joined


----------



## Caedus (Apr 6, 2010)

Third batch of scrambles:
session avg: 25.92 (σ = 1.87)
28.39, 29.40, 23.89, (29.79), 25.63, (23.57), 25.47, 23.82, 23.95, 25.04, 25.88, 27.72

Stats:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12

best time: 23.57
worst time: 29.79

current avg5: 24.96 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 24.27 (σ = 0.55)



Meh. Done early in the morning. Not great. No sub 20's.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmm.. Ok, the 3rd batch will end today at noon. 
Gears: You can insert times that were submitted before 12, and I'd be grateful if you PMed me the results. Once again, thanks.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Hmmm.. Ok, the 3rd batch will end today at noon.
> Gears: You can insert times that were submitted before 12, and I'd be grateful if you PMed me the results. Once again, thanks.


how about we end when i say >: O
well because i wont be at a computer at 12 im in school and i have lunch until sometime after 12:15 so 12:30ish sounds like it would be better if thats cool with you.

for everyone who doesnt on my time zone.
its 11:11 at the time of me posting this.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> 19.67-vcuber13
> 20.83-jms_Gears1
> 21.35-liljthedude
> 22.43-yeee707
> ...


message to short.


----------



## Edward (Apr 6, 2010)

Can I jump in?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Edward said:


> Can I jump in?


only if you use roux xP


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm.. Ok, the 3rd batch will end today at noon.
> ...



EST FTW!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 6, 2010)

ok so third set id done now.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Thread is now updated with new scrambles and results (from Gears).


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 6, 2010)

For the 4th set, regular solves

22.56 Timer Fail
22.57
24.86
21.29
22.01
(16.64) Not lucky only 4 move cross
22.83
17.84
24.60
26.59
(34.03) Suckass cross
23.23

Average: 22.84

Type C2. Tried Feliks' Corner tracking cross for the first few.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 6, 2010)

1. 26.25	
2.	25.53	
3.	24.09	
4.	24.09 LOL same as 3
5.	24.53	
6.	19.44	
7.	25.03
8.	22.84	
9.	23.05	
10.	24.86	
11.	23.66	
12.	23.16
Average: 23.88


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 6, 2010)

Statistics for 04-06-2010 17:41:14

Average: 20.34
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 17.59
Worst Time: 22.94
Individual Times:
1.	(17.59)	
2.	21.33	
3.	22.02
4.	18.36	
5.	19.23	
6.	21.66
7.	18.33	
8.	(22.94)
9.	21.31	
10.	18.11	
11.	21.06	
12.	21.95
Comments: FML! Very inconsistent session. Only one lucky solve, but still had some good times.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 7, 2010)

4th round
(20.12) 27.05 25.74 22.02 25.51 21.12 25.47 (28.31) 21.55 24.93 26.93 24.89 = 24.52

COLL is helping out quite a bit. I still need to work on F2L.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 7, 2010)

sweet 4th place!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 7, 2010)

Forth Batch: 25.46, 29.32, 26.06, 29.22, 26.83, 26.96, 28.87, 29.46, 27.54, 26.50, 26.98, 26.62 average:27.49


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 7, 2010)

FOURTH BATCH
AO12: 28.01
27.61, 25.12, 27.13, 23.75, 29.85, 26.51, 33.17, 34.17, 26.97, 29.61, 28.65, 25.49


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2010)

Fourth set of scrambles:

24.16, 24.03, 23.36, 27.53, (29.69), 20.59, 21.65, 19.40, 19.25, 27.30, (19.00), 24.31 = *23.16*

Much better! Maybe I'm in the running for most improved this time? But that's just because I was so bad last time. And check out that avg 3/5 towards the end:

21.65, 19.40, 19.25, (27.30), (19.00) = *20.10!*

So close to sub-20! My second best avg 3/5 ever, I think.

Edit: By the way, I did change two things this time:
1. I used my modded Alpha V instead of my Japanese speedcube.
2. I used a stackmat instead of CCT.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 7, 2010)

Fourth batch:
21.43,23.13,25.46,22.31,22.61,22.96,22.41,27.68,21.46,23.28,21.55,20.28
Average=22.66


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 7, 2010)

Fourth :

Average: 26.96 sec.

Fastest Time: 23.43
Slowest Time: 34.38
Standard Deviation: 03.32

Individual Times:
1) 23.62
2) (23.43)
3) 25.28 
4) 28.27 
5) 32.77 
6) (34.38) 
7) 32.06 
8) 28.66 
9) 24.22 
10) 25.75 
11) 24.65 
12) 24.35


----------



## Shortey (Apr 7, 2010)

Statistics for 04-07-2010 18:28:51

Average: 24.16
Standard Deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 21.66
Worst Time: 29.15
Individual Times:
1.	24.69	U2 L2 R2 B' F2 D2 B' L' R2 D2 F D' U' L B' D' U' B F D' R2 F2 L R F'
2.	21.78	D B' U2 L D2 U L U' B R2 D R D' U2 B2 D L2 U' R' U' L2 D B' L2 R2
3.	25.66	L2 U' L2 D' U2 B' D L' D2 B2 F' D U' R' D U L' D' U2 R2 F2 L' R2 B2 F
4.	27.15	L2 R2 F' D R' D U F2 U' F R' F D F' D2 U F' R2 B D' L' D' R F U
5.	23.19	F D U2 F D U2 B D U2 B F2 L F' D U L' R B2 D L2 F' L2 B' L F
6.	23.05	R' D B L B F2 D' U' F2 U' L R' U2 L' U L' R2 D U R' F' R' B R2 F'
7.	(21.66)	R2 D U2 B F2 L' D F2 L' R2 D' B2 F' R2 U' L D' U' F' L2 R' F' D B2 F
8.	(29.15)	D2 R B' F' D' U2 L2 R2 D2 B' L B F2 D U' R2 D U2 L' R2 D' U' L' R' B'
9.	22.11	B D' U F L2 B F2 L R D2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 F' L R D' U B F R B2 R
10.	23.58	D' L F' U2 R' F' L' R U2 B' D' F2 L D' U F R2 B D R2 U B2 L2 U' F2
11.	26.21	U' L' D2 U' L' R2 B2 F R B2 F' U2 B' R' U F R2 F2 L' R' B2 F' D' U F2
12.	24.16	D B' F2 R B2 F L' U2 B' F L R B' F D' B' R' D L2 R U' B L' D2 R2


Bad average. Don't mind the scrambles though, I used "the fourth batch of scrambles".


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Parity would like to join the race using Roux.

Weekly competition #4
*Name: Parity*
Times: 37.47, 28.98, 29.31, 28.08, 31.57, 49.47, 31.80, 29.95, 27.65, 39.00, 23.87, 32.71

Average: 31.65


----------



## PeterV (Apr 8, 2010)

Decided to join the race due to being stuck at 25-30 sec. average range for waaaaaay too long.

Fourth batch: (25.95 avg.)

24.96, (33.71), 23.56, (23.55), 26.06, 27.22, 26.50, 24.97, 24.15, 30.36, 25.36, 26.36 = 25.95 avg.

Good average AO12 for me. Using my new ghosthand cube which is great, but red and orange stickers are way to similar, messing up my f2l on several solves. Cubesmith stickers should be arriving any day now...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 8, 2010)

sigh this week was not as good as the last sadly
20.98-jms_gears1
17.01,22.80,22.84,21.32,19.12,21.94,21.04,22.48,19.56,20.49,21.57,19.43


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

@Gears: What's the avg?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Gears: What's the avg?



i put it there..
that was weird, it didnt show up till i hit edit then save...


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 8, 2010)

Gears average was 20.98

Mine is:
22.34 18.94 20.96 19.52 (16.81[OLL skip]) 17.21 18.83 21.44 21.08 (23.69) 18.75 20.27

Average of 12: 19.96
Average 10/12: 19.91


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2010)

Batch 4
25.65, 23.36, 26.93, 26.95, 28.06, 19.09, 21.30, 19.32, 21.58, 23.33, 26.10, 23.53
Average: 23.80

My Pb avg now. 
Here I come Mini 
You too Gears.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 8, 2010)

Only like 2 days since I did batch 3...But I have my new Haiyan-Memory! I can't tell which I love more, FII or Haiyan-Memory.



Spoiler



Batch 4:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.33
worst time: 26.90

current avg5: 23.11 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 22.67 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 23.14 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 23.14 (σ = 1.30)

21.75, 24.68, 22.78, 25.83, 21.83, 22.93, 22.30, 23.96, 26.90, 21.33, 21.78, 23.58

Aww. Pretty bad, but I'm tired. And getting used to a new cube.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 8, 2010)

Fourth Batch.

22.59, 26.16, 22.84, 25.25, 25.97, 21.39, 21.16, 17.11, 21.11, 21.80, 27.49, 22.55

Average = 22.95 

_AWEEESHUUUMMMM._


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 8, 2010)

Does the batch end at 11:59, today?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 8, 2010)

@CubesOfTheWorld: Yup


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 8, 2010)

22.56, 22.00, 24.59, 24.63, 23.17, 24.19, 25.52, 25.70, 25.17, 20.61, 22.23, 1:01.52 = 23.98
too consistently bad


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> 22.56, 22.00, 24.59, 24.63, 23.17, 24.19, 25.52, 25.70, 25.17, 20.61, 22.23, 1:01.52 = 23.98
> too consistently bad



I'm guessing that you had a really poppy pop on the last poppy poppins solve.:confused:


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 9, 2010)

26.66, 21.34, 23.12, 25.95, (DNF(34.38)), 19.03, 34.48, (17.99), 18.92, 26.31, 20.43, 20.21 = 23.64




Sub-20 Avg5 in there. (17.99), 18.92, (26.31), 20.43, 20.21 = 19.85


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

Ugh! I just want to start the next batch! I just want results, results, results!


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 9, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Ugh! I just want to start the next batch! I just want results, results, results!


Dude, calm down. Your average won't suddenly go down 8 seconds if you use these scrambles. GO PRACTICE!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

liljthedude said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh! I just want to start the next batch! I just want results, results, results!
> ...



No, I just like competition. I've been practicing all day. I just got CCT to successfully open for the first time, so I'm getting a lot done with that.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Results will be up soon.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Results will be up soon.



i had literally NO time to do this D:
well if you guys want i can see about compiling times again.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

No, it's fine, I'll do it.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 9, 2010)

4th batch

Avg 12 = 26.44

24.13, 24.64, 21.53, 25.02, 29.08, 25.98, 30.06, 29.77, 23.08, 22.53, 31.63, 30.09 

I stink at Rubik's cube.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 9, 2010)

Results! Updated on main thread also.
1. Koreancuber : 20.34
2. jms_gears1 : 20.98
3. yeee707 : 22.66
4. rcnrcn927 : 22.84
5. AndyRoo789 : 22.95
6. Innocence : 23.14
7. Mike Hughey : 23.16
8. liljthedude : 23.64
9. Edward : 23.8
10. 99aceofspades99 : 23.88
Nice times!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes! I made top ten for a change!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Results! Updated on main thread also.
> 1. Koreancuber : 20.34
> 2. jms_gears1 : 20.98
> 3. yeee707 : 22.66
> ...



Grr not number one anymore...
and @mike
GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO SUB-20


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 9, 2010)

awww, i think i got 11th


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 9, 2010)

where is the main thread? Do you show _all_ of the results?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> where is the main thread? Do you show _all_ of the results?


he means the first post.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > where is the main thread? Do you show _all_ of the results?
> ...



oh, but does he show all of the results?


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

no


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> FOURTH BATCH
> Average of 12: 24.46
> 23.93, 24.63, 27.75, 20.22, 24.50, 24.77, 21.23, (20.21), 23.59, (DNF(27.17)), 27.02, 26.93
> 
> very good average for me! I got lucky. the DNF was only because the E layer was twisted 45 degrees. I know someone would be curious.


he just posted the results for the 4th batch...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > FOURTH BATCH
> ...



not a big deal so long as he knows they wont be counted. 
And it didnt matter he didnt make it to top 10.


And i dont know if ill be able to do this for the next week, ive got two papers i have to write... ones due wednesday ones due thursday....


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

New scrambles posted on the main post (first post).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 10, 2010)

Fifth set of scrambles:

24.11, 26.44, 22.63, 24.31, (30.06), 22.18, 24.19, 23.97, 23.69, 23.30, (18.93), 22.97 = *23.78*

Not quite as good as last time, but I'm still pretty happy with it - definitely better than my overall average. And it does seem like I've truly improved this week a little bit.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 10, 2010)

5th batch

Avg 12: 25.28

23.83, 22.91, 33.72, 26.22, 23.78, 23.20, 26.50, 30.75, 24.34, 25.05, 24.91, 24.23 

Average but good enough given my recent mysterious loss of speedsolving ability.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 10, 2010)

This isn't just a reserve post, although I will update with solves later unless someone posts.

I'm slipping, only 6th place this time! lol. Good work Koreancuber, nearly there.

And gg Mike, we were only .02 apart.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 10, 2010)

BATCH 5

23.09, 23.89, 19.86, 26.03, 23.71, 18.73, 27.16, 20.98, 22.33, 25.53, 25.53, 25.53

Average = 23.19

School holidays ftw.


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 10, 2010)

Fifth: Man, i'm just getting worse 

Average: 27.43 sec.

Fastest Time: 20.35
Slowest Time: 32.96
Standard Deviation: 03.01

Individual Times:
1) 25.37 
2) 27.97 
3) (20.35) 
4) 26.82 
5) 30.03 
6) 22.50 
7) (32.96) 
8) 24.09 
9) 25.92 
10) 30.54 
11) 29.36 
12) 31.74


----------



## Zubon (Apr 10, 2010)

Haven't had any time for cubing recently but I did manage to do the fourth and fifth rounds today.

Fourth round

21.22 (26.64) 23.14 (18.85) 23.19 20.60 26.17 24.98 24.96 23.63 24.22 22.98

Avg of 12: 23.51


Fifth round

21.99 21.76 21.58 22.68 (27.27) 20.88 21.28 25.21 25.63 (19.88) 24.32 20.78

Avg of 12: 22.61

One of my better averages!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

Guys, why submit the 4th scrambles? Just to the current one. Thanks


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2010)

batch 5
22.78, 21.63, 33.92, 24.13, 24.47, 24.27, 27.47, 25.88, 28.58, 21.67, 22.47, 22.42 = 24.41
last 3 solves saved it, still bad though


----------



## Edward (Apr 10, 2010)

Batch 5 

Statistics for 04-10-2010 14:46:07

Average: 21.55
Standard Deviation: 1.31
Best Time: 18.01
Worst Time: 23.48
Individual Times:
1.	19.23	
2.	20.18	
3.	19.38	
4.	21.70	
5.	23.01	
6.	21.63	
7.	23.35	
8.	23.32	
9.	(23.48)	
10.	21.99	
11.	21.71	
12.	(18.01)


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 10, 2010)

5th batch:
19.61,17.58,19.25,19.27,20.31,21.00,19.08,17.31,22.09,20.02,20.05,22.50
Avg=19.83!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SUB-20!!! for the moment.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > FOURTH BATCH
> ...



well, i still saw the scrambles there...


----------



## Sherwood (Apr 10, 2010)

25.25, 24.66, (18.65), 22.60, 20.85, 24.33, 25.18, 22.60, 21.59, (25.25), 22.42, 21.60 =* 23.11 (σ = 1.53)*


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

FIFTH BATCH
Average of 12: 25.96
24.41, 26.59, (31.25), 25.71, 28.53, 22.07, 26.99, 26.64, 22.58, (16.93), 27.95, 28.11

It was nice to get my 2nd best solve in my life in a competition. My PB is 14.80. I didn't think that the average was going to turn out this good. I didn't really like my solves, and I got a lot of N perms. They suck.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 11, 2010)

26.90
(20.43)
21.95
21.62
26.75
21.56
21.45
21.59
20.82
24.74
30.62
(38.74) Not a typo


Average: 23.80


----------



## Innocence (Apr 11, 2010)

Results for fifth batch:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.90
worst time: 23.77
current avg12: 21.14 (σ = 2.04)

23.77, 16.90, 19.90, 23.18, 22.61, 23.44, 17.41, 21.61, 23.41, 19.25, 21.72, 18.85

Made it more concise and non-spoilered. I definitely did a lot better this time round, with 5 sub 20 times. The 22.61 could've easily been sub 20 if I'd practised the OLL case more and not done 2-look, and the 17.41 was a PLL Skip with no AUF.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 11, 2010)

when are these due?


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 11, 2010)

Cross
3.40
4.59
3.13
2.34
3.25
~3-4

F2L
8.84
7.50
5.88
9.90
7.55
~6-8

OLL
3.96
0.00
4.33
2.16
4.91
~3-5

PLL
2.44
2.78
3.52
2.50
2.83
~2-3

BREAKDOWN:
cross- ~ 3-4 seconds
F2L-~7-8
OLL-~4-5 (its really wide because i know two look oll and some full oll.)
PLL-~2-3 (again, i dont know one lalgo for PLL , the dreded v-perm)

in total

Worst - ~20
Best - ~16

so i sould just be at sub 20 D


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 11, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> when are these due?



Sunday, 11:59 PM EST


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 11, 2010)

Fifth Batch:
25.69, 25.26, 28.48, 30.78, 25.73, 30.20, 30.52, 24.91, 29.11, 30.39, 26.78, 25.28 Average: 27.74


----------



## Diniz (Apr 11, 2010)

Fifth Batch:
*OH*
Name: Diniz
Avg: 30.18
Times: 28.40, 36.92, 25.90, 31.15, (18.76), 27.64, 38.26, 32.22, 25.12, 25.74, (42.85), 30.42


Terrible average lol, i filmed it but i will only upload the 18.76 (pll skip =D)


edit:


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 11, 2010)

Statistics for 04-11-2010 15:06:40

Average: 20.79
Standard Deviation: 1.52
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 22.84
Individual Times:
1.	19.12	
2.	21.45	
3.	22.74	
4.	(17.06)	
5.	22.25	
6.	21.45
7.	(22.84)	
8.	21.83	
9.	17.92
10.	22.20	
11.	18.20	
12.	20.77	
Those 17s saved me. I need more practice.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 11, 2010)

> 8. Submit your times on the thread that has the correct date on it, not older ones (*I will make a new thread every three days*) and also, post your opinions on this thread



Wait, does this mean there is some comment thread(s) around here?


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 11, 2010)

21.34, 19.38, 21.29, 19.46, 22.57, 21.17, 19.88, 22.59, 21.52, 20.16, 24.48, 23.93 = 21.83
WOO best average yet!
Thats better than my average of 5...
The best average of 5 in that one is.... 20.01... AARRRRGGGHHH!


----------



## Innocence (Apr 11, 2010)

Everyone's improving more than me. :O. I should practise those OLLs I don't know and get a better LL. Trust me, my TPS is heaps lower than everyone else's.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Everyone's improving more than me. :O. I should practise those OLLs I don't know and get a better LL. Trust me, my TPS is heaps lower than everyone else's.



Except mine, I'm sure.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 12, 2010)

Fifth Batch:

27.31, (23.47), 25.69, 25.41, 30.61, 25.75, 25.08, 25.93, 25.36, 26.58, (36.40), 25.84 = *26.36 avg.*

A wee bit slower than last week but still o.k. Quite consistant for me.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 12, 2010)

Fifth batch:

22.97, 24.36, (16.84), 19.18, 23.75, 22.38, 25.38, 24.78, 20.69, 24.47, (26.83+), 21.81.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.840
worst time: 26.830

current avg5: 23.687 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: *21.770* (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 22.977 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: *22.977* (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 22.977 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 22.787


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 12, 2010)

Fifth Batch:

(individual times. look in spoiler for average and such.)
23.47, 23.16, 27.13, 28.61, 22.38, 17.65, 22.80, 26.34, 30.11, 21.97, 20.77, 22.94



Spoiler



Statistics for 04-11-2010 19:58:44

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.94
Standard Deviation: 3.35
Best Time: 17.65
Worst Time: 30.11
Individual Times:
1.	23.47	L R U L B D2 U' R2 U2 R2 F R2 D' L2 D L' B' L' R B' F2 L' D' L2 R'
2.	23.16	D2 U' F L B' F2 R' B' F2 D' R' D' L2 F2 L2 D R B2 F' D' L F' D F D
3.	27.13	D2 U L2 R U' B L2 R' U2 L R2 D L B2 F' D2 L' B F U R' F D2 L R'
4.	28.61	B' F2 D' U R2 B2 F' L R' B F' R B L' D U' B R U B F L R B2 F2
5.	22.38	U B2 U2 B' L R' B2 F R U2 F2 D2 U L F2 U2 L2 B F U2 L2 R2 U B' D'
6.	17.65	U B F L R B L D' U B D U' L2 F' U F' D2 R D' U' L B' D2 B2 R
7.	22.80	F' D' R F' L R2 B2 D L R B R2 U' L2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 B' F' L R2 D2
8.	26.34	F L' U' L2 R' U' B' L R2 B2 U' F' D' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' R' U' R' D2 U2 B U'
9.	30.11	B2 F2 L2 R2 U' L' R' B L2 U' F2 D L B F L' R2 B D' R B' U R' D' U2
10.	21.97	U B L R B' F2 L' D' B' L F2 R' B' F' L R B F2 L2 F D' L D2 U2 F'
11.	20.77	D' B' F U B D' R F2 U2 R2 D2 U' L R B F D2 U B2 D B D U' L U'
12.	22.94	F' L D2 U' L2 B' U' L B2 F L R U' L2 R2 B' R B F2 L' R' D R' D' R2

Please ignore the scrambles. i currently do not know how to import scrambles.



Edit: Dual Cross  (white and Yellow) which is why me times kinda look inconsistent (because i force myself to solve yellow sometimes ) Top ten Plz


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fifth Batch

Times:19.27, 23.38, 17.90, 21.05, 21.50, 21.53, 17.52, 19.55, 19.38, 20.05, 19.36, 19.57 

Stats:number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.52
worst time: 23.38

current avg5: 19.50 (σ = 0.09)
best avg5: 19.43 (σ = 0.09)

current avg12: 19.92 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 19.92 (σ = 1.08)

I'm not always getting sub 20 but this average was.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

Do you ever display all of the results? If no, then why not?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 12, 2010)

It's a race. If you really want your name to be in the top 10 you have to try your hardest to get faster. This thread is all motivation.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Hmmmm... Here.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 12, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> It's a race. If you really want your name to be in the top 10 you have to try your hardest to get faster. This thread is all motivation.



top ten next week for sure, if i'm not already top ten this week 

since now i have some real competition (my friend that goes to piano lessons around the same time i do) imma do my ITS so much my brain and hand hurt.

ITS = Intensive Training Session


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Cubesoftheworld what are you talking about???


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 12, 2010)

22.53, 28.27+, (18.38), 19.94, 24.91, 22.31, 22.15, 24.58, 18.68, (28.50), 27.44, 21.47 = 23.23


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 12, 2010)

29.86, 26.96, (33.96), 30.79, 24.68, (21.99), 28.79, 26.25, 32.29, 30.75, 31.20, 23.92 = 28.55 avg, 28.45 reduced avg


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 12, 2010)

i cant do it again this time... Stupid papers...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

andrewunz1 said:


> Cubesoftheworld what are you talking about???



I want to see all the results, not just the top ten.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> andrewunz1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cubesoftheworld what are you talking about???
> ...



me too


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 12, 2010)

Look on the 430 post.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Look on the 430 post.



I want to see the rusults, not go to a download. Is the download to get to the results, or something?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 12, 2010)

Where do you think he keeps all the results?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 12, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Where do you think he keeps all the results?



well he should keep them on the 1st post...


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 12, 2010)

by the way did i win fifth batch???
i don't want to wait for results. lol


----------



## Innocence (Apr 12, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you think he keeps all the results?
> ...



*Sigh.* He DOES keep them on the first post, but only the top ten. If you want to see more, go to the download.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Look on the 430 post.


Hey, i dont think im on the graph...
EDIT: wow I almost didn't make the top 10... better practice some more


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Try extending the graph... anyway, the results will be up in about 10 minutes.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Results are up!


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 13, 2010)

i got a 19.92 avg. and i didn't even come in top 10
wth?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it would be nice if you kept a list, in the order that they accomplished it, of the people who have made it to sub-20. Maybe put the week accomplished in parentheses? It would be nice to keep that running list, to see how people have done.

And ugh, I'm out of the top 10 again. Not surprising, though - last week was lucky.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

@Mike Hughey: Good thought, but it totally depends on my time limits. Browsing through 23 pages isn't a lot of fun . I'll consider it though, thanks.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 13, 2010)

Good fight, people! . Yay, 4th place, with 1st and 2nd sub-20, anyway! Congratz sub-20ers, and Koreancuber, the game is on. 

When do we get more scrambles? Not that I'm complaining, I always manage to leave them until the last day anyway.


----------



## yeee707 (Apr 13, 2010)

Sweet! first place! I'm not sure if I'm ready for the sub-15 race, as that solve day was a good day. Today, not so good.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

Sorry, guys Andrewunz1 was tied for second. I accidentally missed him on the list. Sorry andrewunz1! I'll try better next time 

Scrambles will be up Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yayyy.. Just made top ten


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

wah no waiiii!!!! ZOMG GHUYS I IS ON TEH THOP THEN!!!!!

translation:
no way! i'm in the top ten!

is this for single, or something? cause i can't belive i'm second.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> Yayyy.. Just made top ten



its cause i cant compete...
i have like no time anymore its frustrating i was enjoying being number 1-2 lol.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

lol that sucks. try to find some time, or compete once a week like me


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> lol that sucks. try to find some time, or compete once a week like me



well after this week i should have more freetime ive just had papers due in both high-school and college classes due almost everyday the past two weeks... every paper at least three pages. And my HS senior research paper being like 7-8 pages 

so ~11 papers 3-4 and 1 7-8 = roughley 52 pages altogether in the last two weeks lol.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 13, 2010)

one single smiley says it all.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 13, 2010)

New scrambles!


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> New scrambles!



Yay!


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sixth batch

Times:19.13, 16.43, 18.94, 17.02, 22.15, 19.22, 20.90, 17.52, 19.46, 21.13, 18.59, 23.52 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.43
worst time: 23.52

current avg5: 19.73 (σ = 1.05)
best avg5: 18.36 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 19.41 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 19.41 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 19.41 (σ = 1.52)

I think i'm going to move to the sub-15 race


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

@andrewunz1 : Why didn't you? You were sub-20 the first time you entered the race. You should have just entered the sub-15 race, cause your too fast for us! Nice times.


----------



## andrewunz1 (Apr 14, 2010)

@koreancuber
I'm not consistent i'll have sub-20 averages 1 day and the next i'll have 23 sec averages. But you are correct i'll move to the sub 15 race


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 14, 2010)

19.70, 20.33, 22.47, 24.28, 28.06, 25.80, 22.95, 22.72, 25.56, 23.70, 23.05, 21.63 = 23.25
my best avg of 5 in there was 23.16 lol


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 14, 2010)

Statistics for 04-13-2010 20:15:11

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.63
Standard Deviation: 2.57
Best Time: 15.94
Worst Time: 24.92
Individual Times:
*1.	18.45* U' R B2 F2 U B' D R F2 U2 F U L2 B' D2 B F' D2 B2 F R' F2 L' R' U
*2.	21.55* B' D2 U2 R D R' B L' B2 F' L' B2 U2 B2 F2 L R' F2 L' D2 U R B L' B2
3.	22.97	R2 B' F2 L R' D U' R2 B' D U B U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 R U2
4.	24.58	U' L' R' D2 L B' F U L D' U' B F' R D2 U' L U' B2 F' D' U2 R2 D U2
5.	23.16	F L2 R' D B2 F R2 D' B F R' D U B D2 B2 D' F' D U2 R2 F' L R' U'
*6.	15.94* L' D B2 F D L R B F2 R D' U2 B F2 R F' U' L B D' U R2 B F' R2
7.	23.33	R' D U' L2 U' R2 U L' U F' D' U' B2 F2 U' R' D R2 U' R' F L' R' F U2
8.	21.67	U R2 D' L2 R' F' L B' R2 U2 R' D' U2 B' F' L B R2 F U L2 D2 U2 B2 F'
*9.	19.59* B U' L D2 U' L' B D U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' B' F L2 R' U2 L' R' U2 B2 F2
*10.	19.97* F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' U L' R D2 B D R2 B2 F D L2 U' L' B F2 D' U2 B' U2
11.	24.92	D' U F R U2 L R' D U2 B2 F' D2 L F D F' R' D2 U2 L' R D' L2 R2 B
12.	23.42	F2 U' F' U F' D R' B F' D L R' U B D2 F2 U2 B' F2 R U2 R2 F2 L R

Again, ignore scrambles

EDIT: in bold, is my PB AO5, 19.10!
also, #6 is a PLL skip


----------



## DavidSanders (Apr 14, 2010)

Average: 21.15 
Individual Times: 20.44, 22.80, 18.85, (18.81), (31.88), 20.75, 19.35, 19.61, 24.44, 20.55, 23.59, 21.14



I guess that is what I deserve when I do not practice.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm scared of the 2 people above me that beat me by less than a second.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.74
worst time: 27.13
best avg5: 19.79 (σ = 1.54)
current avg12: 21.73 (σ = 2.50)

Yay. I got a sub-20 AO5 again. Why can I not get an ao12? It's the inconsistent times that do it.

22.82, 22.59, 21.53, 17.78, 25.83, 20.07, 17.74, 23.99, 19.14, 27.13, 19.18, 24.39

Lol, the 27 and 25 destroyed my average, I think.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

Hmm.... guys, what happens if I hit sub-20??


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Hmm.... guys, what happens if I hit sub-20??



You do your job and finish what you started.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 14, 2010)

What about...
We have to get 3 sub 20 ao12s in a row, to be considered "sub 20", then we move to the sub 15 thread.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 14, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.... guys, what happens if I hit sub-20??
> ...



Hmm.. Okay. I will officially be doing this until I quit cubing


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 14, 2010)

6th batch:

20.58, (30.67), 26.71, 24.95, (17.96), 23.57, 19.91, 27.30, 20.75, 24.62, 25.42, 24.36 = *23.82*

17.96 and 19.91 were out of nowhere. Those solves didn't even feel that fast.
COLL is my best friend atm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2010)

6th set of scrambles:
(21.30), (29.90), 23.05, 22.36, 24.77, 23.46, 22.19, 21.97, 27.72, 23.77, 22.90, 25.69 = 23.79

Consistent except for the 3 or 4 bad solves. No solves under 21 seconds, though.  I'm afraid my entry a couple of times ago in the top ten list was just a fluke.


----------



## Zubon (Apr 14, 2010)

6th batch. 

Pretty bad compared to last time....  No sub 20 singles.... 

DNF was a messed up cross.

23.66 21.36 21.67 22.79 (DNF) 25.69 25.27 24.82 24.85 (20.42) 25.10 22.54

AO12 23.78


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2010)

6th batch:



Spoiler



18.93, 25.53, 22.16, 21.27, 19.97[Squeezed it under 20], 21.61, 26.22, 25.81, 21.84, 22.71, 24.09, 23.01

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.93
worst time: 26.22

current avg5: 23.27 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 21.13 (σ = 0.90)

current avg12: 22.80 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 22.80 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: *22.80* (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 22.76



Just a LITTLE better.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 14, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I'd be happy to take over if nobody else will...wait, I'm probably going to be sub-20 too. Meh.


----------



## NeuwDk (Apr 14, 2010)

Sixth:

Average: 26.69 sec.

Fastest Time: 21.35
Slowest Time: 32.89
Standard Deviation: 02.39

Individual Times:
1) 24.85 
2) 25.13 
3) 29.24 
4) 29.61 
5) 22.63 
6) 28.81 
7) 24.85 
8) (21.35) 
9) 25.61 
10) (32.89) 
11) 27.33 
12) 28.82


EDIT: There is something wrong with me, did a avg of 100 today and it was 26,28 secs and i could not even do that in the morning with an avg of 12 :S


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 14, 2010)

all of your pokemon avatars **** me off >:O 
ok not all of them just the ones in the dratini family.
My brother decided it was a good idea to trade my dragonair with extreme speed, holding the macho brace, and the one i taught dragon pulse to, for an in game dodrio...

also im impressed with everyone 21 second average. Imma have to start really practicing.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> all of your pokemon avatars **** me off >:O
> ok not all of them just the ones in the dratini family.
> My brother decided it was a good idea to trade my dragonair with extreme speed, holding the macho brace, and the one i taught dragon pulse to, for an in game dodrio...
> 
> also im impressed with everyone 21 second average. Imma have to start really practicing.



Like my avatar? Raichu was taken. I had to simply choose another.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 15, 2010)

SIXTH BATCH
Average of 12: 26.70
26.82, (35.72), 24.00, 25.92, 29.85, 33.11, 25.17, 27.20, 24.74, 25.38, (23.27), 24.84

I wasn't doing very well in the first half of the average, but I improved in the end.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 15, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > all of your pokemon avatars **** me off >:O
> ...


and they said raichu was a low value commodity...


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 15, 2010)

This thread just got OVER 9000 views!!!!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 15, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> This thread just got OVER 9000 views!!!!



Lets make that 10,000!


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 15, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Inorite?
Mah Raichu beats yo' Pikachu fo'eva.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 15, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > This thread just got OVER 9000 views!!!!
> ...



Wow. Way to destroy the meme.

And guys, I just forgot what thread I was looking at. Maybe keep it a little more on-topic?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 15, 2010)

@Innocence : YES please. I OFFICIALLY declare that Pokemon is illegal in this thread.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 15, 2010)

That's so unneccesary that I think I will mention a Pokemon.

Gengar. :O I said the name of a Pokemon!

So...how's everyone going with their quest for a sub-20 average?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 15, 2010)

@Innocence: I have a disease. A disease that doesn't allow me to cube with any other cube except my Haiyan Memory


----------



## Innocence (Apr 15, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Innocence: I have a disease. A disease that doesn't allow me to cube with any other cube except my Haiyan Memory



:O. I alternated between Haiyan Memory and Mini-C last average, for a change. I'll add FII back into the mix some time.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 15, 2010)

lol im getting ALOT of sub-20 singles

not very many averages tho...

then again i dont practice anymore...
stupid no time.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 15, 2010)

Very exciting news, I have a long-term plan. I learn COLL, switch to ZZ method. Get good at ZZ while gradually learning zbll, and then...well, I'll see what I do from there. That's a year of my time gone anyway.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2010)

considering joining the race, if possible. Just broke all of my pb's in my last session, getting close. I wanted a 22 avg by this weekend (OK Open), but i don't think i'll quite get there.

I just picked cubing up after a year+ break. I used to avg around 30, and after a month I've beasted my average down a bunch with some help from woner.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 15, 2010)

sixth batch
20.93, 24.31, 25.38, 20.77, 23.00, 23.13, (26.33), (19.30), 26.03, 23.11, 23.93, 23.19 = 23.38

This was a weird average and it's a new PB for me. The odd thing is I got A LOT of N perms, which are my worst PLL cases by far.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 15, 2010)

22.25 (σ = 1.37)

grrrrr
i suck so bad right now...

i havnt practiced in over three weeks now tho....


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

Consequences for not practicing.....
Statistics for 04-15-2010 20:12:42

Average: 21.23
Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 15.97
Worst Time: 23.78
Individual Times:
1.	(15.97)	R D2 F' L' U F' D' U' B' D2 U B' F' L' F' L F' R' B F R' B R2 B L'
2.	21.76	D' U L R2 B L' B2 F R2 D' U2 B U' F2 U F U' L2 D2 U' L' R B2 F2 D
3.	20.31	B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L' R2 U R2 D2 B F2 L' B2 F2 D2 U2 L' B' D' U' B' U2 B'
4.	(23.78)	D B' D2 F' U F D' U2 B2 F2 L D2 L2 R B2 R2 B' F2 U2 F R B2 F2 R F'
5.	23.36	B' F2 R2 B2 D' U' L R' U2 L' R2 U2 B' L2 D' U2 B2 D R D2 U2 L' D' U' L'
6.	21.67	B2 D2 U L2 R F' L B D' U L' D' U' F2 R2 B L2 B' D U F D' F2 L' B
7.	18.91	B D2 B' L' R U' B F' L2 D' U B R' B' F2 U' L' B' D R' B2 F D2 F2 R'
8.	22.97	D' U2 R B2 L R U B' D' L2 R B' F D2 U' R D U2 L D U2 L' U2 L' R2
9.	20.02	L2 D R' D U2 R2 U' R D' U' F2 L2 R2 U' R' F D' L F' D' R' D U' R U
10.	21.44	D U L2 R2 B' D' L' R2 B' U' F R2 D L' B' F' R F L R2 B' R2 B2 U' R
11.	21.14	R2 D U F' U2 R' B' L' U2 B' F R2 D' F2 D' U' L' B2 F D2 L2 D' U B F2
12.	20.75	D F' U L2 D U2 B F2 D U' L R' B R D2 U2 B2 F2 D B U' B2 F' D F'

IGNORE SCRAMBLES.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 16, 2010)

i hate you...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> i hate you...



ME??? I sucked today. My pinky finger hurt like crazy  WHY ME?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > i hate you...
> ...



Are you doing OH in your sleep?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



No, but in school. I have a cube in my hands or pocket 24/7


----------



## Innocence (Apr 16, 2010)

So...What timezone are you in, exactly? Because it's definitely past midnight on thursday where I am. About 12 hours past, to be exact.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



hahahahahah me too.

and you beat me... >:O
i reallly need to start practicing
but these god forsaken papers grrr......


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 16, 2010)

(19.56), 26.79, 23.49, 23.37, 21.12, 22.39, 20.09, 23.28, (31.08), 23.87, 29.81+, 25.10 = 23.93


----------



## Parity (Apr 16, 2010)

31.88, 30.80, 29.12, 29.64, 30.90, 30.00, 24.90, 26.09, 24.47, 29.37, 21.41, 29.70

I fail at Roux.

26.65


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 16, 2010)

20.45, 25.74, 23.87, 22.24, 20.68, 22.28, 24.38, 24.13, 25.04, 22.85, 24.47, 25.07

Average = 23.43


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 16, 2010)

I already posted my average, but I have some fail N-perms.
Best solves I got with them are BARELY sub-3.






z U2 R2 U' R2 y' R2 U2 R2 U R2 y R2 U2 R2 d R2.





z U2 R2 U R2 y R2 U2 R2 U' R2 y' R2 U2 R2 d' R2.

EDIT: Aren't these fail?


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

New scrambles (due before midnight Sunday) and results are out for the sixth batch! Good job to everyone. So, do you guys all see the improvement in your times? 
PS: If you want the Raw file, ask me for it.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ha ive seen the increase of my times >:O
whats worse is i have two more papers in three weeks...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Ha ive seen the increase of my times >:O
> whats worse is i have two more papers in three weeks...



Yeah, I have AP exams *and *papers.


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 16, 2010)

Batch 7

(18.64)
25.97
23.75
25.20
25.87
22.90
22.33
27.58
21.49
18.95
(29.69)
23.74

AVG:23.78
Meh


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 16, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ha ive seen the increase of my times >:O
> ...


i cant believe i was sixth D:


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 16, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > jms_gears1 said:
> ...



Good job!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 16, 2010)

22.67, 20.03, 19.73, 22.98, 21.31, 21.84, 19.06, 24.08, 19.20, 28.59, 25.56, 21.86 = 21.93
meanwhile after my surprise 8th place appearance my lookahead feels obligated to finally start working


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2010)

Did anyone else notice scrambles 9 and 10 are identical? I used the inverse for scramble 10.

Seventh set of scrambles:
24.56, 22.40, (30.02), 27.91, 22.56, 26.02, 21.90, (19.52), 20.66, 20.41, 21.46, 26.34 = 23.42

I'm encouraged by the fact that this felt like such a bad average, and yet it was very similar to my previous two times. I feel like I should be doing much better than this now. I had 2 sub-20's in a row while warming up before this.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Apr 17, 2010)

OMG.
I JUST MADE IT... AGAIN!


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did anyone else notice scrambles 9 and 10 are identical?



Yeah. Koreancuber might've gotten a lucky pair of scrambles there, or it was miscopied.

I mirrored it.

7th Batch:

Times:


Spoiler



times:
22.18, 21.71, 22.22, 24.90, 23.68, 21.90, 23.06, (19.38), (25.36), 23.34, 22.03, 22.58

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.38
worst time: 25.36

current avg5: 22.65 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 22.60 (σ = 0.77)

current avg12: 22.76 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 22.76 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: *22.76* (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 22.70



Session average: *22.76*


EDIT: That's an improvement of 0.04 seconds, on average.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Sorry guys, mis copied. I'll inverse it.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Did anyone else notice scrambles 9 and 10 are identical? I used the inverse for scramble 10.
> 
> Seventh set of scrambles:
> 24.56, 22.40, (30.02), 27.91, 22.56, 26.02, 21.90, (19.52), 20.66, 20.41, 21.46, 26.34 = 23.42
> ...


lol, look at my 9th and 10th solves...
also, mike needs an avatar...
maybe a pokemon...


----------



## rubiksczar (Apr 17, 2010)

my best average is 25 seconds.


p.s. I have problems.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

SEVENTH BATCH
Average of 12: 26.32
28.24, 22.95, 30.28, 23.70, 29.15, 22.88, 26.41, 26.95, 26.77, 25.28, 28.27, 25.49


----------



## PeterV (Apr 17, 2010)

Seventh Batch: (26.58 avg.)
25.97, 32.40, 26.08, 31.69, 31.43, (32.50), 22.50, 26.40, 21.25, (21.08), 22.53, 25.55

The first half of this average was terrible and the second half was great, so it pretty much evened out. I think most of the sup-30's were me trying to utilize C/E pairs during inspection to get an extended cross. Still no sub-20's in this competition but I'm confident I'll get get one soon.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

OWNT.

Statistics for 04-17-2010 17:04:36

Average: 20.25
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 15.13
Worst Time: 23.02
Individual Times:
1.	21.68	
2.	18.23	
3.	21.43	
4.	21.34	
5.	(15.13)	
6.	18.45	
7.	21.30	
8.	(23.02)	
9.	19.43	
10.	21.18	
11.	20.92	
12.	18.52	

i like my times MUCH better than last week.
Now i need a sub-20 a012


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Statistics for 04-17-2010 17:08:16

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.84
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 16.02
Worst Time: 24.97
Individual Times:
1.	24.97
2.	21.07
3.	18.33
4.	20.84
5.	20.31
6.	18.27	
7.	16.02	
8.	17.73	
9.	22.17
10.	19.95	
11.	18.09
12.	20.30	

YAY! Finally. I'm sure this is just a lucky batch (I've practiced my butt off these few days). I'm going to stay for another 2~3 times. When I go to the sub-15 race, I'll still manage this thread. Is that alright for you guys?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Statistics for 04-17-2010 17:08:16
> 
> Cubes Solved: 12/12
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



GRAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
jerk...
>:O


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Is that alright for you guys?



Yup. Have fun going to sub-15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> YAY! Finally. I'm sure this is just a lucky batch (I've practiced my butt off these few days). I'm going to stay for another 2~3 times. When I go to the sub-15 race, I'll still manage this thread. Is that alright for you guys?



Congratulations! I knew you were really close - it was only a matter of time before you got it.

And thanks for staying on to manage the thread - I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated. (I certainly appreciate it - thank you!)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks guys  I'll probably stay here for another week or two, so don't hate.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 18, 2010)

I should probably try to do these scrambles and beat Koreancuber. Once I get sub-20 and finish the last OLLs off, though, I'm switching to ZZ, and having to go through this again.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 18, 2010)

Innocence said:


> I should probably try to do these scrambles and beat Koreancuber. Once I get sub-20 and finish the last OLLs off, though, I'm switching to ZZ, and having to go through this again.



Hey, I have a GREAT IDEA! How about you and I start ZZ?


----------



## Innocence (Apr 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > I should probably try to do these scrambles and beat Koreancuber. Once I get sub-20 and finish the last OLLs off, though, I'm switching to ZZ, and having to go through this again.
> ...



Lol, why? Were you planning to? Cause I am when I get sub-20 a couple of times.


----------



## ottothedog (Apr 18, 2010)

sorry i haven't been posting my times too much (preparing for comp.) will start posting my times again. average has dropped by like 3 secs. hoping to sub-20 avg. by end of school year.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 18, 2010)

A really slow, not caring average tonight. I'm just going to go ahead and switch to ZZ.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.88
worst time: 25.78
current avg12: 22.47 (σ = 1.54)

23.83, 21.90, 18.88, 23.51, 24.68, 21.72, 21.68, 25.78, 23.45, 21.49, 19.05, 23.39


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 18, 2010)

Innocence said:


> A really slow, not caring average tonight. I'm just going to go ahead and switch to ZZ.
> 
> number of times: 12/12
> best time: 18.88
> ...


 Woo ZZ! Here is my 7th batch:

(28.69), 22.37, 22.12, 23.58, 26.33, 24.18, 22.60, 22.72, 25.28, (16.52), 22.30, 19.31 = *23.08*

16.52 was OCLL skip into a Y-perm


----------



## wing92 (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there a signup for this or is it just post your times? if it's just post your times then here are mine. otherwise, someone delete this post.

avg12: 24.42 (σ = 1.95)

20.30 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D' R B' U' L F2 U' F2 R D'
27.20 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 B' U B2 F2 L' D' L' U
24.06 L2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 U' R D B D2 R2 D' L D' L2 F' R'
25.32 L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D B2 U F2 D' F L R' B' L2 D U R B2 D'
24.96 D2 R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 L' B' D F' L2 U F2 R B2 L' D2
21.80 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 R D' L' U2 F2 L' B' F2 D U' F D
24.25 B2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R' B D L' B' D' B' L2 D2 B
(27.70) R2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L F2 U' B R B2 U2 L2 U2 F' D F2
25.10 U B2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 R F' D B2 F' D2 R' U2 L2 F' D2
26.56 D2 F' L2 U2 R' D2 F' B2 D F' R L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 U B2 U
24.67 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 R F2 D R B2 D' B2 R' F' L2 U2
(18.85) R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U F2 U' F2 U B L' F2 R' F U2 F U' B U

terrible for me, the average should have ended up about 2 seconds faster


----------



## barrymikhael (Apr 19, 2010)

avg12: 22.90

(16.89) 21.13 23.50 25.78 (26.21) 24.37 22.17 26.94 25.85 18.57 20.99

that's not very stable


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 19, 2010)

its Ok...
Statistics for 04-18-2010 20:09:31

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.69
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 18.92
Worst Time: 23.73
Individual Times:
1.	23.41	B2 R2 F' U R' F2 R2 D2 L R' B' F L2 R U B2 F R2 D2 U R' D2 B L' B'
2.	22.22	L2 U L2 R2 D2 U2 L' R2 B2 F U' B2 L B' R2 B R2 F D' B L' D' B' F' D
3.	22.80	B L2 U2 L R B U R B2 U2 B F' U2 L2 F' D B U' L' R B2 F U2 L2 R
4.	20.52	B2 F U B2 F L' U2 B' D F' R' F2 L D2 L R' D' U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D U
5.	23.73	L2 D' B' L2 D2 L' U2 L' R F2 L2 D B2 U' B' F' L' R2 D U' F' D' U B' R'
6.	22.58	D U2 F' U2 F' D U' B2 R' B2 D' U L' R2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' R D B R' F2
7.	19.41	L R B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 U L' U' R2 F2 U F
8.	22.94	L' R2 F2 L2 R' F' D' B L' F' R D U F2 R F R' U B' U2 R2 D' U F2 D'
9.	23.14	U B2 L' R D U2 F' D' U2 R2 F U L' F' R' B F' D' L' R B' F2 L' R' B'
10.	21.45	B' D U2 F2 D2 U F' L R' D2 B L' R D' R B2 F2 L' B2 L' R' D' U2 R' B2
11.	18.92	U B2 F' U2 F' D' U' F2 R2 B F L F' L2 R2 U R U R D U B' F D U
12.	19.12	R' D' U L U' B2 F2 R F L' R' B' D2 U' B2 D' B F' L' D' U F L2 U' L'

Ignore scrambles!


----------



## keemy (Apr 19, 2010)

hmm I was bored so I did this (OH)

24.40, 18.91, 22.13, 27.67, 22.85, 22.94, 22.67, 20.63, 22.99, 19.31, 19.65, 25.22 =>22.28

started off pretty poorly (that even that 18 should have been like 15~16 just locked up a lot) but ended ok.


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 19, 2010)

21.18, (26.66), 21.69, 22.81, 19.63, 23.34, 19.75, 20.93, 20.83, (15.66), 24.34, 18.33 = 21.28

Avg5 in there 20.03 

Had a 19.99 avg12 & a 18.31 avg5 earlier.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow... only fifteen people who did it. Ok, I'll allow more times. Be sure to turn them in by 9:30 today Eastern time.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2010)

What is eastern time in GMT? I can't wait for the next scrambles, I'm like pretty much sub-20 today. I gave up the cold turkey ZZ, it hurts too much.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 20, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > What is eastern time in GMT? I can't wait for the next scrambles, I'm like pretty much sub-20 today. I gave up the cold turkey ZZ, it hurts too much.
> ...



Oh, I'm not stopping. I'm just also using CFOP. EOLine is pretty easy, although I'm still using EO+Line, but getting faster at planning it. Why use WV when you can just learn COLL and then ZBLL/ZZ-A? COLL+EPLL is definitely sufficient to get good times. Even OCLL+PLL is.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 20, 2010)

COLL is more like < 30 algs because you should know your OCLLs, then your conjugated PLLs, and then your mirrors. (and then your inverses)

(The more algorithms you know, the more overlaps you notice between sets of algorithms)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 21, 2010)

23.22, (15.40), (24.72), 24.63, 22.78, 15.56, 21.63, 20.13, 20.43, 15.66, 21.62, 23.88 = *20.95*
LOL

2, 5, 6, 10 all CFOP
9 = Petrus


----------



## Innocence (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Statistics for 04-20-2010 18:46:55
> 
> Cubes Solved: 12/12
> Number of Pops: 0
> ...



Stop improving! How are you improving so fast?

8th set coming.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 21, 2010)

Should have picked some easy ZZ scrambles...


----------



## Innocence (Apr 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I wasn't referring to that...never mind. Haha you beat me by .07.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.25
worst time: 22.71
current avg12: 18.56 (σ = 1.94)

15.79, 16.97, 22.71, 19.37, 21.42, 18.23, 15.25, 20.19, 19.20, 15.92, 21.17, 17.32


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2010)

No fair! You guys must be color-neutral. (Or at least opposite color-neutral.)

I couldn't resist going for the easy crosses and/or x-crosses, and it killed me, since I'm totally anti-color-neutral.

Eighth set of scrambles:
22.34, 23.25, 27.52, 22.56, (15.94), 27.00, (31.61), 25.33, 21.69, 24.68, 25.28, 19.28 = 23.89

Bleah. I hate these scrambles.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 21, 2010)

grr this sucks, i can tell already roux method fails...


----------



## Rorix (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone can join, right?

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.21
worst time: 36.16

current avg12: 27.36 (σ = 3.09)
best avg12: 27.36 (σ = 3.09)

times :
29.73, 26.10, 25.57, 25.15, (12.21), (36.16), 27.30, 26.41, 26.16, 35.58, 24.17, 27.38

Still a while to go for me :/ But man, that easy scramble felt awesome


----------



## Innocence (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> No fair! You guys must be color-neutral. (Or at least opposite color-neutral.)
> 
> I couldn't resist going for the easy crosses and/or x-crosses, and it killed me, since I'm totally anti-color-neutral.
> 
> ...



Do you scramble cross on bottom? Most of the scrambles were OK that way, at least normal speed. I did do one with yellow cross though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > No fair! You guys must be color-neutral. (Or at least opposite color-neutral.)
> ...



No, of course I don't, since I don't do a blue cross (and I have an inverted Japanese color scheme). You DO scramble according to WCA regulations, don't you (white on top, green in front)? Everyone should. 

These scrambles did make me a little better at solving with opposite color cross, though - I need to practice that more often.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 21, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



Everyone SHOULD, but I don't because I don't have to.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I forgot to do the averages because I'm not really cubing the last few weeks but I got an 24.xx average at german open and a 19.09 single


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 21, 2010)

Isn't it Blue front?


----------



## wing92 (Apr 22, 2010)

I liked the lucky scrambles contest but I think there should be a regular one alongside it. This isn't really racing to sub-20 right now but it is fun. Here's my times. Also, I really wish I could count that best solve in this average. In fact, I wish I could count this whole average.

Average of 12: 20.78
Best Average of 5: 18.57

Best time: 12.85
Worst time: 34.00 (That one didn't seem so lucky to me... or I missed something obvious)

17.84, 18.13, 19.75, 22.63, (12.85), 20.89, 21.30, 19.70, (34.00), 25.21, 20.14, 22.20


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 22, 2010)

hey, guise, i is not deadd!!

this is the price you must pay for thinking of quiting cubing. a 29 second solve.

Statistics for 04-21-2010 19:17:50

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.41
Standard Deviation: 4.34
Best Time: 15.69
Worst Time: 29.09
Individual Times:
1.	29.09	L2 B L2 R F L' D2 U2 B' R B' F' D' U' B' D' U F D2 L' D' B2 D2 F D
2.	23.30	F2 U' L D B' L' R U L' R B2 F' L U' F' R' U L D2 F2 U F U L' R'
3.	20.71	R' D U L2 R2 B F2 L R F R B' F2 L R D2 U2 B R D' B2 F' D U L
4.	15.69	R2 U2 R U2 B' D2 U R F' D B L2 R' F' U2 F L2 F R2 F' U R' U' L' D'	aw no wai lucky 
5.	23.25	U' R U B' F' R2 B2 L R2 D2 U' B' D2 U L' B2 U F R B L' R D2 R2 F2

i was really fighting to get 23 on that second solve


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 22, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Isn't it Blue front?



WCA regulations. 


> 4d)Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Isn't it Blue front?


Only if you don't have green *and* blue is your darkest color:


> 4d)	Cube puzzles must be scrambled with the white (or the lightest colour by default) face on top and green (or the darkest adjacent face by default) on the front.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > rcnrcn927 said:
> ...



Yup. Sorry. I thought I had gotten to the end of the thread, but I hadn't.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering why I got two sub20s in a row.

17.55 (17.16) 23.77 28.58 25.56 24.81 21.66 (31.90) 24.55 19.83 23.22 23.13

avg: 23.27


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 22, 2010)

8th set
13.86, 17.33, 28.27, 24.53, 12.78, 17.64, 24.73, 21.61, 38.88, 22.63, 26.53, 21.77 = 21.89
LMAO, .04 better than last week, counting 28 killed it


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 22, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I already posted my average, but I have some fail N-perms.
> Best solves I got with them are BARELY sub-3.
> 
> 
> ...



I recall you telling me a few months ago about how good these algs are, and that I should use them instead of R U R' U J Perm U' R U' R'. I think I can sub 2 with the N-Perm I use.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 22, 2010)

Seems like you people aren't making the most of the lucky scrambles, if you're getting similar times to usual.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Seems like you people aren't making the most of the lucky scrambles, if you're getting similar times to usual.



Don't be silly. Like I said, it's because of the color dependency.

I really tried to make the most of the lucky scrambles, but I'm no good with opposite color on top. I had several where I very quickly made a nice extended or double-extended cross, but then took 20 seconds to finish the F2L because the colors were all wrong.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 22, 2010)

I have gotten used to seeing blocks that can be used for x-crosses and such. And I do CFOP color neutral.


----------



## barrymikhael (Apr 22, 2010)

22.65 L' R' D2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' R D2 U L2 B F R2 U' F' U R' F' U B2
(15.04) L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
22.80 D' B2 L2 D B F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R' B2 L R' D U2 L R D F
21.78 D' R D' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 L' D' B D2 R' B U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' D' L2 B' U
(22.88) F' D' B2 F' L' D L B' R2 D2 R F' U2 L' D2 F2 L2 R B2 F L F' D' B' F2
16.71 L' R D2 L' B U' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D B2 F2 D' L B L'
16.72 B2 R' B2 D' B' L2 B2 L R2 F' D2 F' U' F2 L B' F R2 D' U L2 B F2 D2 B'
20.96 B2 F' U2 B' L2 B L' R F U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F' R' F2 L' R F2 R' D' B L' R'
20.84 D' F2 U2 F' U B2 D2 F U L' B U F R F R' B L D2 R' U2 L2 B D F L'
16.01 F2 R' F D2 L2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 F' D' R2 B2 U' R B U' F2 U' L F L U
18.07 R U' L2 F D' B2 R2 B2 L' F L2 U' R D2 B2 L D R2 D2 L2 F U' L D' L'
19.07 L F2 L' D2 B' L' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 B' L2 R2 B' F R' D' L R' D F' L' R2 F

average of 12 = 19.56

there's something wrong with the scrambler, i never feel this fast


----------



## Innocence (Apr 22, 2010)

barrymikhael said:


> 22.65 L' R' D2 L' R2 U L R2 U2 L' R D2 U L2 B F R2 U' F' U R' F' U B2
> (15.04) L R B F2 L2 R D U L B L2 R' U2 R2 D U L' R D U2 B' D L' D F2
> 22.80 D' B2 L2 D B F U2 R2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 R' B2 L R' D U2 L R D F
> 21.78 D' R D' R2 B' L2 D' R D2 L' D' B D2 R' B U2 L2 F' L2 U' R' D' L2 B' U
> ...



There's definitely something wrong with it.


----------



## keemy (Apr 22, 2010)

18.67, 19.92, 17.55, 20.27, 16.35, 22.16, 19.36, 27.44, 23.71, 22.74, 19.26, 22.02 => 20.57 (OH)

err yeah you shouldn't pick scrambled from that thread >_> if I didn't lock up so much this would have easily been 17~18 avg.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 22, 2010)

My average is around 27 secs, so is that good enough to join.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

HsilgnE RelyT said:


> My average is around 27 secs, so is that good enough to join.



Join this instead.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 22, 2010)

I am worthless. I started to do an avg with these easy scrambles. The first two were good 21, 18. But 3-5 were all high 20s/30s. Cross on bottom throughout? I may have just made mistakes on scrambling or missed things.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Just join here. We have a plenty of over 25 averages.



LOL well he can just join the race to sub25 then join here.


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 23, 2010)

14.88, 15.81, 20.81, 25.38, 14.15, 23.13, 24.69, 21.40, 20.52, 15.08, 23.72, 18.59 = 19.86

Slow today except for teh luckies. 15.08 PLL skip


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is the results!
Korean cuber wanted me to post them for him because he is busy
1.koreancuber: 18.49
2.Innocence: 18.56
3.barrymikhael: 19.56
4.liljthedude: 19.86
5.Keemy: 20.57
6.Wing92: 20.78
7.Sir E Brum: 20.95
8.cincyaviation: 21.89
9.Dillonbladez: 22.41
10.Toquinha1977: 23.27
11.Mike Hughey: 23.89
12.Rorix: 27.36
Scrambles will be up soon!


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 24, 2010)

*9th batch of scrambles!*

*Here are the 9th batch of scrambles!*
1. U2 B' L U2 L D L D2 B D' B2 L2 F2 U B' U L B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L B F
2. U F L2 U' R U L R2 B2 U L' R2 U2 L2 R' D' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L D' U2
3. B' U L R' U' L D F U2 R2 U B2 U2 B L' B F2 U' B2 F2 R U' R' B' D
4. D B' D R2 F U' B2 U' B' F D2 R2 U2 L R D' B' R D2 B R' U' R' F2 U
5. B2 L2 R2 D B' L R' U' R' D' L' B D U L2 R2 F2 R' B R' U2 L R2 B2 F'
6. L2 R' D' U2 F2 L2 R2 U L' R' B F2 D2 U R2 D' B F' D U2 L' R B' D' L2
7. B2 F D B' L R2 U R F D' U L' R2 B' D U L' F' R2 F' D U' L2 F R'
8. B' D B2 F L2 U L2 R2 D' U B U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 L D'
9. R2 F' U' L2 R D' B D B' D' F' R D R B' F U F' L' B L' R' D2 R U'
10. B2 R2 F D B' D' L' B' R' B' U F' L2 R2 D2 F' U2 R B2 R D F2 R2 F R
11. F' L2 U B2 F L2 B D B' R2 D R' U2 F' L2 R D' B' F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' U'
12. D2 R D' R' U2 R2 F' L B2 R B' L' R2 B D L2 D2 U2 R D' R B' U2 B2 U2


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 24, 2010)

AVG: 21.65 (HOW! SET PB 2X!)

18.40
16.29
23.82
25.27
(15.45)
17.50
22.63
25.08
23.47
21.06
(33.67)
17.14


L2 R2 B2 D U2 L' B' R B' F L2 R' F2 U B2 R' B' F' U' L' R' D U2 B' F

GARRON UBER AWESOME SCRAMBLE! WHY WASN'T IT THERE?


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Apr 24, 2010)

99aceofspades99 said:


> *Here are the 9th batch of scrambles!*
> 1. U2 B' L U2 L D L D2 B D' B2 L2 F2 U B' U L B2 L2 R2 B2 F' L B F
> 2. U F L2 U' R U L R2 B2 U L' R2 U2 L2 R' D' F2 D2 U B2 D' B2 L D' U2
> 3. B' U L R' U' L D F U2 R2 U B2 U2 B L' B F2 U' B2 F2 R U' R' B' D
> ...



@ Your signature

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&pattern=n+o+a+h+i+s+h+o+t&search=Search

196 people think im hot


----------



## Innocence (Apr 24, 2010)

rcnrcn927 said:


> 99aceofspades99 said:
> 
> 
> > *Here are the 9th batch of scrambles!*
> ...



Why be hot when you can be awesome? 

By the way, I will solve those scrambles too. Just keeping it a little on-topic.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 24, 2010)

21.54, 24.70, (19.36), 24.19, (28.88), 25.24, 20.54, 23.86, 21.56, 23.01, 23.43, 20.62 = 22.87 (OH)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2010)

Ninth set of scrambles:
25.00, 19.91, 23.02, 24.50, 22.86, 26.03, 25.08, 20.43, 24.27, (32.81), (19.11), 22.22 = 23.33

No matter how much I practice, I still make lots of stupid mistakes. I messed up the cross and had to fix it after the second pair on the first solve, and I did 3 OLLs on the 32.81 solve. (grumble)

I seem to be stuck again. I was making progress for a couple of weeks, but now I'm stuck in the 23's. At least I'm consistent there.


----------



## no1337cube (Apr 24, 2010)

Average: *20.94* (could have sub'd 20 without major solve 7 fail =( )
Standard Deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 17.21
Worst Time: 26.53
Individual Times:
1.	23.46
2.	20.94	
3.	18.03	
4.	(17.21)
5.	19.58	
6.	20.81
7.	(26.53)
8.	20.25	
9.	23.34	
10.	24.40	
11.	18.69	
12.	19.88


----------



## Rorix (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn I was the only non sub-25 for the last batch 

Ninth
number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.16
worst time: 33.01

current avg12: 26.31 (σ = 1.80)

times:
29.30, 25.10, 25.74, (33.01), (21.16), 27.90, 27.05, 23.86, 27.42, 24.98, 23.76, 28.02


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok ill join this, im not always under 25 but i am enough to not care about the sub 25 race thread.

24.12, (22.21), 25.62, 26.55, 22.74, 25.66, (32.56), 24.24, 27.36, 27.94, 24.15, 25.36 = *25.37*


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 24, 2010)

Can someone make a Race to sub50 OH for us noobs? Cause I'm almost there. pb of 40 sec... PLEASE SOMEONE


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Apr 24, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Can someone make a Race to sub50 OH for us noobs? Cause I'm almost there. pb of 40 sec... PLEASE SOMEONE



Can you not make one?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 24, 2010)

Inf3rn0 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone make a Race to sub50 OH for us noobs? Cause I'm almost there. pb of 40 sec... PLEASE SOMEONE
> ...



I don't have time to to keep up on it like these people do. and I have no idea what to do. lol. Can you?


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 24, 2010)

9th batch of times.

26.93, 22.97, 22.69, DNF, 34.08, 22.77, 25.15, 21.52, 23.28, 25.64, 23.25, 22.93



Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 2
Average: 24.70
Standard Deviation: 3.42
Best Time: 21.52
Worst Time: 34.38
Individual Times:
1.	26.93	D' B2 D' U' B D L2 D' U' B2 L2 U2 B' D2 R B R2 D B' F U' R2 D2 R D2
2.	22.97	F L U B2 F L D2 L' D B' R' F L2 D' U2 L' R2 D' F' U' F2 D F' R B
3.	22.69	L' R D' U' L2 B2 R' F' R2 D B2 F2 R F' D2 L2 U2 F' L U B2 D U2 B2 R'
4.	DNF	U2 F R' B' D2 B2 F D2 U B2 F R' B F L B D' B2 F2 D' R' B2 F2 D2 U'
5.	34.38	D' B F2 D' U' F' D' F2 R D2 U2 B' L R D2 B' L R' U L' R' F2 R2 B2 L2
6.	22.77	B U' L R' D' U L2 R B F2 U L D' B2 F D' U B2 L' D2 L2 D U' B' U
7.	25.15	F' L' F L B R' B2 R2 F2 D2 B L F D' L R2 D2 U2 L' R' B' F2 D' U' B2
8.	21.52	U' B2 F2 L' D' L' R D U2 F U2 L2 R F' R2 U2 F2 L F' L' U' B2 U' L D'
9.	23.28	D' U' L2 B F' U2 R' D F' D2 U2 L2 R' D' U2 F2 L' R2 D2 U2 F D2 U B' F2
10.	25.84	R2 F2 D' B D' L2 R2 B2 F L' B' F' U' L' F2 R B F' L' D2 F' D F' R2 D
11.	23.25	D' R' B2 F2 D' B' U2 F' L D' F2 U' B2 F' U2 R2 B' F D2 U F U2 B R2 D'
12.	22.93	L2 R D U' R' F2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 B U F L R2 F' U B F D2 U' R U


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 24, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> 9th batch of times.
> 
> 26.93, 22.97, 22.69, DNF, 34.08, 22.77, 25.15, 21.52, 23.28, 25.64, 23.25, 22.93
> 
> ...



How did you sub-20 at TOSp, and here you usually get 22 or 23, and this week you were almost 25?


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 24, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



Took me an hour to jump from sub-1 to sub-50 in OH. Just get the right cube and practice.


----------



## keemy (Apr 24, 2010)

23.04, 22.69, 25.18, 23.93, 21.22, 23.60, (29.42), 20.90, 22.10, 23.89, 22.06, (19.51) => 22.86 OH

ugh so bad I thought I was going to get over 23 avg after I got that 29 but barely saved it I guess I am kind of tired right now XP.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 24, 2010)

Scramble batch 9

21.37, 20.24, 24.89, DNF (stupid pops), 21.50, 18.52, 20.76, 24.13, 25.29, 22.06, 21.18, (17.27) = 21.99

The 17.27 was an OLL skip, other than that they were mostly just good solves. Also, this is probably my first sub-22 average of 12 but I have no idea because I've never kept track of those. 

Weird thing: Best average of 5 in that set was 22.13, higher than the average of the overall.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Apr 25, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Inf3rn0 said:
> ...



Yeah. I jumped from 2min to sub1min. I just thought it would be fun for slower cubers to have something to do


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 25, 2010)

With the generated scrambles, what is the cube position? CubeExplorer will default to U=Yellow, F=Red, but if you ask for WCA scrambles, it'll provide U=White, F=Green.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 25, 2010)

9th Batch
20.43, 21.24, (19.32), 20.96, 26.24, (27.66), 23.53, 21.50, 22.48, 21.59, 23.62, 19.90 = *22.15* (σ = 1.78)


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 25, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> dillonbladez said:
> 
> 
> > 9th batch of times.
> ...



i was hyped, but i don't really know


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Apr 25, 2010)

Like I'm doing in the Sub25 thread, I'm doing two batches of solves just to see what happens, one with white on top, one with yellow on top. I'm not colour neutral, so this may or may not have a bearing.

WCA-official scramble (U=white, F=green)

27.13, 26.44, 28.06 (+2), 26.65, (21.78), 23.94, 25.94 (+2), 23.11, (33.30), 25.58, 25.22, 26.72

avg: 26.28

notes: 
#8 -very easy cross
#9 -tough cross, mistake on F2L pair

Default scramble (U=yellow)

24.15, 22.41, (20.56), 27.91, 21.21, 24.34, 26.22, 27.33, 28.18, 25.11, 24.27, (29.50)

avg: 25.11

Oddly enough, I did better on the Sub25 thread, cracking sub20 several times. D'oh!


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 25, 2010)

9th batch
20.58, 28.13, 22.39, 21.61, 23.08, 26.79, 24.41, 18.38, 21.74, 21.97, 17.91, 19.28 = 22.02
OLL skip on first one, 8th solve had a LL of 2 twisted corners, 2 PLL skips in there too, also, 19.80 avg of 5!!!!!


----------



## liljthedude (Apr 26, 2010)

24.27, (DNF), 23.83, 18.96, 29.77, 23.00, 25.31, (15.25), 18.46, 26.30, 24.11, 20.84 = 23.49

DNF forgot to reset timer, was a fast solve too.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it to late to join? I've been computer-less for about 2 weeks so I didn't know about this thread. I average about 21-22. I'll post this weeks scrambles in a few just in case.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone can join at anytime.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm joining,  9th Batch
24.68, 19.79, 21.09, (27.76), 22.87, 19.02, 24.90, 25.61, 21.33, 27.55, 23.86, (17.46)


current avg12: 23.07 (σ = 2.59)


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 26, 2010)

27.70, 21.40, 32.44, 26.30, 27.26, 40.81, 30.30, 27.90, 28.59, 39.29, 29.37, 41.53 Average:31.00
I know my times suck right now. i haven't practiced. So don't spam the thread with messages saying you suck go to the racing to sub 30 thread.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Anyone can join at anytime.



Put that on the main post.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

Lol, COLL ALGS for the whole week results in this.
Statistics for 04-26-2010 18:16:40

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.17
Standard Deviation: 1.75
Best Time: 17.33
Worst Time: 23.88
Individual Times:
1.	20.42	
2.	17.33	
3.	20.25	
4.	21.30	
5.	21.00
6.	20.06
8.	17.44	
9.	21.70	
10.	20.67
11.	18.88	
12.	19.11

Scrambles and Results will be up at 9:00 Anyone interested in submitting his/her times now, please do.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

Results are up. Scrambles will be up within minutes. 
PS: We're losing many cubers.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 27, 2010)

Average: 23.91

1. 21.58
2. 21.65
3. 27.75
4. 21.19
5. 16.98
6. 27.45
7. 24.30
8. (16.87)
9. (33.11)
10. 23.72
11. 28.65
12. 23.71

Two 16's?? Wow!


----------



## Parity (Apr 27, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> Average: 23.91
> 
> 1. 21.58
> 2. 21.65
> ...



Seriously? you posted that 1 minute after he said the scrambles will be up soon.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

It's alright. I included him/her.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 27, 2010)

I suck. Sorry, I forgot it was on, and then I didn't know when 9:00 was. You should really post the timezone in the first post.

My first comp that I haven't participated in!!!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 27, 2010)

OK, the timezone and rules are updated.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm sorry, I still don't...really know what that is. Timezones should be in a standard format of GMT(+/-X)

EDIT: That was a really douchebag response, looking back from a day later.

EDIT2: For future reference, anyone who's wondering, EST is the same as GMT(-5)


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 27, 2010)

10th

19.77, 22.97, 21.02, 26.52, 21.05, (26.82), (17.08), 23.75, 24.90, 22.50, 26.50, 21.21 = *23.02*

Bleh. Badness.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2010)

Tenth set of scrambles:
22.02, 20.90, 23.38, (28.59), 26.08, 27.11, 25.13, (19.90), 22.80, 21.93, 24.91, 26.93 = 24.12

My worst showing in the past 4.  Very disappointing. I've been really slow all day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 27, 2010)

Batch 10

22.75, 20.72, 19.41, 19.80, 24.04, 17.82, 24.86, 22.74, 23.18, 22.64, 25.47, 23.22 = 22.34 avg12

20.72, 19.41, 19.80, 24.04, 17.82 = 19.98 avg5 pb 

OH obviously. Need and AV *cough weston cough cough*


----------



## Anthony (Apr 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> OH obviously. Need and AV *cough weston cough cough*



We should have just done that Pyraminx - TSCshirt - AV trade. xD


----------



## Weston (Apr 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > OH obviously. Need and AV *cough weston cough cough*
> ...



My cube was made with love though.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 27, 2010)

27.75, (15.47), 24.41, 20.82, 27.35, 23.20, 25.30, 22.86, (27.88), 27.22, 24.49, 23.17 = 24.66

2nd solve looloololololol


----------



## ChrisBird (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know if I am allowed to post here.
I've been trying to get sub-20 for ages, and now that I'm back into cubing seriously I thought I should do my first average of 12 in the past 5 months.

It came out as follows.

19.84 1. U2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F R D2 F' D2 B' D
20.02 2. L2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 R2 F U2 F2 L F' U' L D' U2 R'
18.28 3. U B2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' L2 F U' L2 F2 D' B L F L' R' B' R
20.05 4. U B2 D R2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 F' D' L2 B U L' B2 U' F2 L2 R' U
19.11 5. F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L R' B F' D' F U2 B2 L' D2 F'
18.43 6. D2 L R2 D2 L F2 L F2 L2 R' U2 F L2 R' U' B2 F' U' B2 U2 B'
19.09 7. U' B2 D' F2 D' R2 U F2 U' B2 R B U F' L' U' F U2 R F' U'
19.71 8. B2 U2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 R2 D2 R' F' R' D' B' L U2 L' F D'
23.58 9. U L2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U R' B' D' R B2 L' D R' F R2
16.58 10. F2 D R2 B2 F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R F R' F L B2
23.15 11. U R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 B R' B F' D' B' F' L2 B F2 U2
22.50 12. U' R2 D U2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R B' D2 U B R' D L' F2 R2 D

19.84, 20.02, 18.28, 20.05, 19.11, 18.43, 19.09, 19.71, (23.58), (16.58), 23.15, 22.50

Those 22s and 23s kill me every time....

If we drop best and worst: 20.018
If we don't: 20.028

So does that mean I can post here?

Not sub-20 yet =p

~Chris


----------



## keemy (Apr 27, 2010)

OH 25.28, 25.09, 31.49, 22.13, 23.65, 28.72, 20.02, 20.82, 26.13, 25.98, 19.22, 22.18= => 24.00 erg very bad also failed comp yesterday =[


----------



## Rorix (Apr 27, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.34
worst time: 34.50

current avg12: 25.96 (σ = 3.29)

times:
24.30, 23.89, (20.34), 22.51, 27.55, 24.59, 32.79, 25.34, 31.10, 22.77, (34.50), 24.78

Not bad for me. Wish I didn't get those 30s though


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 28, 2010)

10th batch
25.27, (18.92), 23.41, 21.31, 20.55, (27.72), 22.91, 27.02, 19.03, 24.60, 22.73, 19.98

current avg12: 22.68 (σ = 2.38


----------



## Innocence (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey, it's ok if I don't bother switching threads with my rusty ZB solves, and get sup-30s right? Thanks. I have 2 COLL subsets learned already, and I am a fast learner when I want to be. Weird order I'm learning them in too. U, H, and now I'm working on Triple Sune. Probably Pi after that.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 28, 2010)

Sure, but if it's over 35, you will have to join the sub-30 race. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 28, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Sure, but if it's over 35, you will have to join the sub-30 race. thanks for letting me know.



im pretty sure he doesnt HAVE to do anything. Just saying.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 28, 2010)

Average: 23.08
Best Time: 18.61
Worst Time: 28.28
Individual Times:
1.	21.19	B' F2 D2 U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F U R2 B' F' L2 R2 D R B2 F L' B' F L
2.	18.61	D R' F' D2 U' L2 R' B' R D' L R B' L2 R2 U' L2 R B' D2 U L R U' R2
3.	22.30	D U2 F' D' F' U' B2 U' L B F' L' R B D' B F2 R2 B' F' D2 U F R' B'
4.	22.44	L' R' F U L' R U B U' R2 D2 B' F2 L' R D' U L' R D' U' L R' F' U2
5.	22.93	B L' B2 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U' L' D2 F' L U' F' R' D L B2 L2 B' U' F2 D' U
6.	24.18	D2 U L2 R2 D2 B' F2 L D U' L2 R2 B D F R2 F2 D' L2 R B L' R B L'
7.	25.61	R' U L' R B2 D2 B2 F R D U B' F' D2 U' L R B2 F L' F D2 B U2 B
8.	28.28	F L' R2 B2 F2 L' R' D' U' L F' U' B' F' L' U' B' F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B D U2
9.	DNF	B' D' L2 U R2 F L2 D2 L R B' F' D2 B' U2 L R' B F' L F' L' U L2 R'
10.	23.61	B2 F2 D L2 R2 D B' R D' B2 F D U' R2 U2 F U R2 B F L' R' U2 R' U2
11.	DNF	L2 U2 F' R' U' R2 F2 L2 R2 B2 U R2 B' F' U' F2 D L2 R2 F L2 D U B2 F
12.	21.69	R' D F' L2 R2 B F' D' B' U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B' D' U B2 F' U B' F D B
(Ignore the scrambles) I dropped about a second since my mini-break and BLD optimization. Surprising. Only know do I realize how urgently I need to learn those faster PLL's and OLL's.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 28, 2010)

18.95, 22.28, 25.31, 17.88, 30.92, 20.75, 24.69, 27.44, 24.84, 24.66, 21.81, 24.80 = 23.55
not very good at all, i havent practiced much lately


----------



## Innocence (Apr 28, 2010)

Meh, I'll compete with fridrich anyway. I can't stand to not be in the top 10. 

I might still do it with ZZ as well, just for fun.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 28, 2010)

@Innocence: Sure, I probably will do that too. Just label the scrambles.


----------



## PeterV (Apr 29, 2010)

Tenth Batch = 24.84 avg.

25.18, 22.06, 30.58, 24.86, (33.81), 22.65, 26.75, 20.47, 27.90, 25.69, 22.22, (20.00)

PB AO12! Getting better...


----------



## Innocence (Apr 29, 2010)

Fridrich times:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.00
worst time: 32.14
current avg12: 23.72 (σ = 2.08)
24.00, 22.37, 26.61, 20.79, 23.84, 24.77, 32.14, 23.62, 20.00, 27.56, 21.00, 22.62

Ugh...I haven't really been practising Fridrich recently.



ZZ times:


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 27.54
worst time: 52.14
current avg12: 34.90 (σ = 5.75)
40.85, 28.41, 52.14, 36.38, 31.20, 37.26, 29.55, 40.19, 27.54, 45.78, 30.58, 28.75

Inconsistent, I know. Still getting used to the bigger EOLines and certain blockbuilding cases. It wasn't too bad though. Only like 11 seconds worse than the Fridrich one, lol. Note that my inspection times are still over 15 seconds. I try to do the EOLine as one step if I can, though.


----------



## AJ Blair (Apr 29, 2010)

22.62 
24.37 
25.99 
(26.27) 
25.44 
21.27 
23.94 
22.07 
23.16 
21.84 
21.38
(20.09) 

Average of 12: 23.21

Not too bad...


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 29, 2010)

19.78, 17.99, 24.01, 20.36, 20.39, 18.28, 19.73, 24.43, 18.51, 15.26, DNF(26.63), 27.85+
number of times: 11/12
best time: 15.26
worst time: 27.85

current avg5: 23.60 (σ = 3.86)
best avg5: 18.84 (σ = 0.64)

current avg12: 21.13 (σ = 3.07)
best avg12: 21.13 (σ = 3.07)

session avg: 21.13 (σ = 3.07)
session mean: 20.60
 At least COLL helped me a bit. I haven't been practicing since last week!


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 29, 2010)

ill rejoin this once i finally decide im going to seriously start timing again. For now im learning the CMLL, and improving inspection to solve FB, and look ahead for SB.


----------



## wing92 (Apr 30, 2010)

20.49, 26.99, 23.95, 24.79, (31.77), 23.15, 20.88, 25.75, 24.02, 25.10, (17.15), 20.39 = 23.55

would have been much worse without those last two solves, still not that great of an average though.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 30, 2010)

Times are due by 8:30 (got extended cause I'm downloading MO. Windows 7 looks awesome!)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 30, 2010)

New scrambles are up! Results from last week are up! Good job guys.


----------



## Xishem (Apr 30, 2010)

DNF
24.62
25.00
DNF (Stupid 5-piece pop)
28.82
25.18
32.00
24.54
27.02
25.14
25.10
27.82

Avg (Disregarding DNFs): 26.52s

Wow. First DNF, I was completely flustered and ended up doing the wrong PLL and thinking it was solved. Second DNF, 5 pieces popped at one time, and in the flurry to put it back together I hit the spacebar and stopped the timer.

Other than that, times were a little higher than normal.


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 30, 2010)

@Xishem : Added.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2010)

11th set of scrambles:

(27.38), 27.21, 24.69, 24.58, 25.41, (22.41), 22.78, 26.66, 24.86, 24.46, 22.56, 23.33 = 24.65

Awful. For some reason, I seem to have become a full second slower in the past week. I guess I am trying a few new things, and I'm not used to them, but still, it's frustrating that they're hurting my times this much. It's not just for little averages like this - my whole average for the past week has been right around 25 seconds, about a full second slower than it had been for the previous few weeks.


----------



## Innocence (Apr 30, 2010)

Not another one to do. :O

Nah, it's fine, just more practise. 

Koreancuber, don't be so modest, it's not just the lack of cubers, it's just that you're close.

I've foregone any hope of becoming sub-20 in the near future, by switching methods completely.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Apr 30, 2010)

11th
22.57, 22.62, 22.67, 22.54, 28.32, 24.84, 21.46, 21.31, (20.78), 23.25, (27.07), 21.46

CMON CMON SUB 22!!!!
current avg12: 22.98 (σ = 1.68) D:<


I really like this thread btw


----------



## wing92 (Apr 30, 2010)

A12: 24.00

21.71, 22.80, 23.01, 26.58, 23.08, 24.18, 29.38, 24.67, (19.74), 19.80, 24.84, (31.45)

Bad


----------



## Edward (Apr 30, 2010)

11th batch.
Statistics for 04-30-2010 17:49:05

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.40
Standard Deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 16.70
Worst Time: 25.67
Individual Times:
1.	16.70
2.	25.67	
3.	19.61	
4.	19.68	
5.	23.64	
6.	24.02	
7.	22.28	
8.	20.53	
9.	25.40	
10.	21.44	
11.	19.99	
12.	17.79

Could've been better =/


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 30, 2010)

11TH BATCH
Statistics for 04-30-2010 17:49:32

Average: 26.66
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 19.06
Worst Time: 32.90
Individual Times:
1.	(32.90)
2.	26.50
3.	25.87
4.	25.70
5.	31.56
6.	28.08
7.	24.52
8.	(19.06)
9.	26.06
10.	24.60
11.	26.88
12.	26.88


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 30, 2010)

11th batch
16.67, 21.23, 21.18, 21.90, 24.46, 22.31, 24.95, 22.20, 23.04, 26.12, 21.55, 21.33 = 22.42
this was a nice average, timed on a QJ timer too


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 1, 2010)

28.67, 24.08, 26.65, 30.65, 28.53, 28.34, 24.46, 34.68, 30.02, 29.52, 28.86, 29.51 Average:28.52


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 1, 2010)

23.74, 25.50, 22.14, (26.06), 20.38, 21.11, 25.90, 25.33, 24.69, 22.67, 21.01, (18.56) = 23.25

Too many bad times brought the average down


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> 23.74, 25.50, 22.14, (26.06), 20.38, 21.11, 25.90, 25.33, 24.69, 22.67, 21.01, (18.56) = 23.25
> 
> Too many bad times brought the average down



Too many bad times brought the average *down, or up?*


----------



## Brett (May 1, 2010)

I like this idea of this thread. I'll be using it to help get me back to where I was.
23.78, 27.93, 27.59, 24.84, 25.83, 24.19, 19.95, 32.64, 23.71, 24.62, 31.41, 18.31
Average: 25.38


----------



## Feryll (May 1, 2010)

1.	20.94	
2.	23.84	
3.	21.50	
4.	22.06	
5.	25.18	
6.	DNF	
7.	23.13	
8.	DNF	(Fricken fish OLL pop!)
9.	22.50
10.	22.69
11.	20.94	
12.	24.05	
Average: 22.68

I guess I should be happy, I haven't even really practiced 3x3. Just learned a better V-perm (Didn't get it in this solve) and Ra perm (once). Along with bowtie (once). Everything else was BLD.


----------



## koreancuber (May 1, 2010)

ZZ SOLVES!!!

solves: 12 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 14:57

best avg5: 26.37 | best:	22.54 | worst:	31.03 | std:	7.5%
best avg12: 27.62 | best:	22.54 | worst:	33.79 | std:	8.9%
session avg: 27.71 | best:	22.54 | worst:	33.79 | std:	11.6%

current avg5: 29.22 | best:	24.10 | worst:	33.79 | std:	6.4%
current avg12: 27.62 | best:	22.54 | worst:	33.79 | std:	8.9%
YAY! I MADE SUB-30~


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ZZ SOLVES!!!
> 
> solves: 12 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 14:57
> 
> ...



Lol! STD is short for standard deviation! hahaha!


----------



## PeterV (May 1, 2010)

Eleventh Batch

25.46, 28.86, 26.00, 25.06, 25.02, (20.55), 22.96, (32.08), 27.09, 25.77, 26.15, 24.75 = 25.71 avg.

Very consistent average for me. Yay, no counting sup-30's!


----------



## Innocence (May 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ZZ SOLVES!!!
> 
> solves: 12 | DNFs: 0 | penalties: 0 | session time: 14:57
> 
> ...



Nice. Just out of curiosity, how much time would you be putting into practising each day?


----------



## koreancuber (May 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ SOLVES!!!
> ...


Hmm.. one week days, 1~2 hours (including one-handed while in school, blind attempts while listening to lectures, lol). On weekends, 2~3 hours (including one-handed while eating, practicing algs while reading).


----------



## Innocence (May 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Lol, good job. I'm out of the habit of practising whenever I can, lol. Be careful not to burn out, though.

Fridrich times(Just for lulz):

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.83
worst time: 27.06
current avg12: 24.62 (σ = 1.74)
26.56, 24.36, 21.90, 26.89, 25.68, 25.07, 22.89, 26.75, 27.06, 22.94, 23.13, 19.83

Can you tell that this isn't my main method anymore?

ZZ times(Lol because only 7 seconds higher):

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.27
worst time: 39.60
current avg12: 31.24 (σ = 3.76)
28.86, 36.41, 27.66, 28.47, 25.27, 32.57, 31.03, 39.12, 39.60, 30.93, 31.09, 26.26

Pretty good, considering I still suck at EOLine. I can get pretty decent results for <=6 misoriented edges, and I was doing pretty well at 8 last night, with a couple completely planned, but anything above 6 went out the window in this average.

As with my first few Fridrich averages in this comp, nerves kinda set in, and screwed up my lookahead for some of the solves.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Innocence said:
> ...



ZZs incredibly fun lol. Roux still pwns tho xP.

anyway 8 & 12 are reallllllly easy
with 8 just move them all in the back/front and do an F/B moves done.
12 just do F then B immediately (or after setting up Line edges) then fix the four in the S ring

10 should be realllly easy as well.

i would think the more bad edges the easier EO*Line* is


----------



## Innocence (May 2, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



POST NUMBER SAVER! DESTROY THE DEVIL'S NUMBER!

On topic:
I know HOW to do it, but it takes longer to find the bad edges when there's more of them, and it definitely doesn't take less moves.

I agree that 12 is easy, but come on, use some common sense and guess that I wasn't talking about 12.


----------



## keemy (May 2, 2010)

(OH) 21.52, 21.78, 23.09, 19.90, 21.92, 22.32, 20.21, 24.13, 25.20, 23.33, 20.67, 20.08 => 21.90 

hmm pretty good for no counting sub 20s (err no skips except a forced OLL skip using R U R' U' y L' U2L on 5th solve)i will be sad if davidwoner beat me >_>


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

Sub-20 =D

20.22 1. B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R U F L2 D' B' D' U B R2
20.66 2. L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R B2 L U F2 U2 B U' L' B' F'
20.87 3. R2 D' B2 U' R2 U B2 D U2 L2 B2 L U F L D' L D' F D' U2
21.93 4. D' B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 B L R' F2 L2 B' F D' L F R2
20.25 5. R2 U R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R D B2 F2
16.61 6. U R2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D' U' L2 R D' R' F' D L D U F' D2 B
20.00 7. R2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U F' R' U L' R2 F D2 B2 R F' L'
20.66 8. D L2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B' R' F L' D F L D' L2 D U2
18.34 9. D2 R2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 B D' L' R U2 L' B F' R D' U'
17.08 10. L2 F2 U L2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F R D' L D F' R
20.86 11. F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 B D' L D R U B' L B F' U'
21.15 12. B2 D' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F D L D' R B' R B2 U' L2 U2

20.22, 20.66, 20.87, (21.93), 20.25, (16.61), 20.00, 20.66, 18.34, 17.08, 20.86, 21.15

Very happy with my results.

Avg of 12: 19.89
Std Dev: 1.58

Pretty consistent if I do say so myself.

~Chris

Note: I just got my Haiyan and Haiyan Memory today, maybe that's why?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Sub-20 =D
> 
> 20.22 1. B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R U F L2 D' B' D' U B R2
> 20.66 2. L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R B2 L U F2 U2 B U' L' B' F'
> ...



Nice consistency and average. Could you please make a review on the Haiyans?


----------



## oprah62 (May 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Sub-20 =D
> 
> 20.22 1. B2 R2 U' F2 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 R U F L2 D' B' D' U B R2
> 20.66 2. L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R B2 L U F2 U2 B U' L' B' F'
> ...



Impressive, but it took you a while.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-20 =D
> ...



What did you expect, overnight sub-20?
That's a good laugh if I ever heard one.


----------



## zachtastic (May 2, 2010)

So I just jump in? okay..

21.88
19.63
21.29
17.52
17.84
20.17
(16.12)
19.32--missed timer, would've been 18.xx 
22.14
20.39
(22.98)
21.54

Ao12-20.17

I'm very disappointed. Stupid shaky hands..


----------



## Feryll (May 2, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> So I just jump in? okay..
> 
> 21.88
> 19.63
> ...



NO! YOUR POST GETS DELETED NOW! YOU MUST REGISTER FIRST! IT SAYS ON PAGE 47 OF THIS THREAD!!1



Just kidding. You just jump in.
Kinda fast to be joining this thread though? You'll be sub 20 in no time


----------



## Tim Major (May 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Sub-20 =D
> 
> [times]
> 
> ...


Wow, only 3 sub 20s, yet you had sub 20 average.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-20 =D
> ...



And the number of 21s? 2
Number of >21? 0

Most of them were 20.xx =D


----------



## ChrisBird (May 2, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Good for you.
You must feel so very happy to know that.

~Chris


----------



## Rorix (May 2, 2010)

Eleventh

current avg12: 26.16 (σ = 1.94)

24.39, (29.85), 25.16, 27.82, 24.16, 26.99, 27.72, 26.69, 23.04, 25.84, 29.82, (23.00)


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 2, 2010)

Innocence said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > POST NUMBER SAVER! DESTROY THE DEVIL'S NUMBER!
> ...


----------



## Googlrr (May 2, 2010)

lol did this as I just woke up, first solve EO I did M'UM' like 4 times before realizing I was doing the wrong case. 

Had a lot of bad solves, this was todays warmup. Had a lot of good solves too. This is about average for me, minus the 38.71(lol)

(38.71), (21.71), 30.78, 27.80, 24.30, 31.80, 26.28, 26.33, 23.69, 33.09, 29.83, 22.88
Average of 12: 27.68


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 2, 2010)

27.62
22.91
22.30
31.32
21.23
(17.23)
20.19
23.54
22.49
21.41
21.80
(DNF) (22.95 miserable cross=Miserable finding first F2L edge=the 4th cross edge)

A5 with no lube.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 3, 2010)

11th

23.07, (26.83), 19.51, 23.68, 21.05, 21.57, 22.59, 25.53, 22.92, 24.04, 24.77, (15.22) = *22.87*

15.22 EPLL skip
I locked up on too many of these solves. It might be time for a new cube...


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

rcnrcn927 : What's the avg??!?


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

Results up in a minute and scrambles will be up today.


----------



## koreancuber (May 3, 2010)

New scrambles are up!!!


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

AVERAGE = 21.29 WIN
18.52 20.56 16.05 (WOW I’M ON FIRE! NEW NL PB!) 22.96 24.59 20.46 22.06 21.02 DNF DNF 20.86 25.78


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

Feryll said:


> AVERAGE = 21.29 WIN
> 18.52 20.56 16.05 (WOW I’M ON FIRE! NEW NL PB!) 22.96 24.59 20.46 22.06 21.02 DNF DNF 20.86 25.78



you can't have 2 dnfs in an avg...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> New scrambles are up!!!


its says 11th batch on the main page, its the 12th batch


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > AVERAGE = 21.29 WIN
> ...



Oh noes, I thought I read that those two would be the discarded ones in rolling average! My F II pops like a balloon near the ceiling fan  

Feels bad man


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

1. 18.02(NL)
2. 17.64(NL)
3. 23.45
4. 24.66
5. 27.65
6. 21.01
7. 21.07
8. 24.69
9. 24.78
10. 26.91
11. 18.05(pll skip)
12. 25.04

i forgot to check the average


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 1. 18.02(NL)
> 2. 17.64(NL)
> 3. 23.45
> 4. 24.66
> ...


well i'm pretty sure he isn't going to average it for you


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 18.02(NL)
> ...



Just put it in my calculator. Its 21.02 avof12


----------



## Feryll (May 4, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



I knew something wasn't right. It's either 22.75 seconds avg 12, or 22.77 rolling average. Your choice.


----------



## oprah62 (May 4, 2010)

Feryll said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



musta put it in wrong. sorry my bad. ill take the 22.75


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 4, 2010)

Statistics for 05-03-2010 21:05:42 (12th batch)

Average: 26.68
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 22.28
Worst Time: 32.01
Individual Times:
1.	(22.28)
2.	30.29	
3.	26.61
4.	29.00
5.	25.61
6.	26.41
7.	27.57
8.	24.35
9.	28.14	
10.	24.17	
11.	24.69	
12.	(32.01)


----------



## TheMachanga (May 4, 2010)

This is my first time in this race btw.

5/3/10 8:21 P.M central time.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.30
worst time: 22.90
*current avg12: 20.72 (σ = 1.53)*

19.83, 21.94, 19.59, 20.58, 21.40, (22.90), 19.02, 22.16, 17.83, 22.02, 22.81, (17.30)

Crap so close.


----------



## ChrisBird (May 4, 2010)

He said in the first post for me to move on, but I thought the rules said two weeks in a row under 20? Idk. I did it again, and if you hate me for it I apologize.

This was a super weird average, a DNF, multiple 17s, and multiple solves over 20. Sub-20 Average anyway, so I'll move on.

I have a video uploading to youtube as well. I'll edit it in here later.

Statistics for 05-03-2010 18:16:00

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.67
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 16.46
Worst Time: 23.69
Individual Times:
1.	19.47	U' R2 U B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F U' B L' B' U2 B' R B2 F' R'
2.	16.46	U' B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U F2 D B U2 B2 D R F U2 R' D' B2 U' 
3.	20.50	D2 R2 D R2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 B' L D2 R B' R B' F' R2 
4.	17.00	D U' F2 L2 F2 R2 D F2 D U' L U' B2 L D' R2 D' F U2 L' U2
5.	17.05	B2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F' D L R2 D B' U2 L' U2 R
6.	20.15	U2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 F' L' R2 B' U2 L D R2 F' R2 F 
7.	21.86	U2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U2 F' L2 D' B2 U' L F' D2 R2 B2 F R2
8.	DNF	L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U R2 U B U R B2 R' D L2 F' U2 R' U'
9.	23.69	B2 U R2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B' R' U2 R2 B' U F' R F2 L D B'
10.	19.08	R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 U F' U2 F' D2 R D' U2 B' L' R
11.	21.63	U B2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 U' L' D U2 L' U' B' D2 R' U2 B R' 
12.	19.43	F2 L2 U' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B U L F' R D2 L F2 D' F'

19.47, (16.46), 20.50, 17.00, 17.05, 20.15, 21.86, DNF, (23.69), 19.08, 21.63, 19.43

Average: 19.67

~Chris


----------



## Ranzha (May 4, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> He said in the first post for me to move on, but I thought the rules said two weeks in a row under 20? Idk. I did it again, and if you hate me for it I apologize.
> 
> This was a super weird average, a DNF, multiple 17s, and multiple solves over 20. Sub-20 Average anyway, so I'll move on.
> 
> ...



Good on you, Chris. Now to sub-15!
Set a goal.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2010)

12th set of scrambles:

23.13, 21.78, 21.55, 24.61, 26.91, 24.97, 22.46, 25.09, (19.44), 23.93, (28.34), 23.25 = 23.77

Well, at least I'm back to normal. I'm using my new Ghost Hand cube. I rather like it. I also got some FII's, but I must admit I don't like them much for some reason. I think I like my Ghost Hand better than the Haiyan Memory too. Maybe I'm just weird, but it seems to work really well for me.


----------



## Death_Note (May 4, 2010)

Hi guys, I wanna join. I average around 21-24, but can't go down.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 4, 2010)

12th
21.62, (17.94), 24.51, 26.53, 21.70, 19.05, 24.24, 28.00, 27.96, (30.49), 24.06, 22.68 = *24.03*

WTF... it was fine until I hit 8-10. Messed up on F2L and other stupid stuff. Not my best performance.


----------



## keemy (May 4, 2010)

(OH) 25.85, 19.76, 17.71, 21.76, 25.95, 14.83, 21.14, 23.39, 24.80, 25.01, 20.19, 27.90 =>22.56

lol rather inconsistent...


----------



## cincyaviation (May 4, 2010)

Death_Note said:


> Hi guys, I wanna join. I average around 21-24, but can't go down.



thats nice


----------



## wing92 (May 4, 2010)

23.30 avg12

(19.20), 19.56, 25.11, 24.32, (27.48), 26.81, 21.95, 27.46, 24.08, 22.05, 20.69, 21.01

if it weren't for those last three solves it would have been a terrible average.

EDIT: a few minutes later i got my first sub20 average of 5.


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

Tired of ZZ. I'm resting for today. 
FRIDRICH TIMES

Statistics for 05-04-2010 20:11:55

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.08
Standard Deviation: 2.62
Best Time: 17.03
Worst Time: 25.21
Individual Times:
1.	22.53	F U2 B2 U' B' D U B F2 D B2 F2 U2 L D L2 D' F L R' B2 F U2 B' F
2.	17.03	L R' D F' L2 R D U L2 R B2 U B' F' R U' B' L' R2 U2 F D F2 D L
3.	24.27	B F2 R' B2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R D U2 L2 R D2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 D F L2 F'
4.	24.02	R2 B' D L B' F2 D' B' R2 D2 U' F2 U2 B U2 L' B D' F2 U' B U B2 R F2
5.	19.62	B2 L2 U B' R U F' L U F' L' B' D2 U L2 R2 B F2 L' R2 B' R2 D2 L' R
6.	17.77	L2 R' B2 F2 D2 U2 F L' U2 B2 F' R2 U' L B' F' U2 L' D U2 B2 L' R D' F
7.	24.57	L2 R2 U' F' D' B2 F U' B2 U' B2 F' R' B F' L R' B' R' B2 F U L F U2
8.	23.32	D B' L2 B' F D B2 F2 U2 B' L2 R2 D' B R D2 L' B F D2 U' B2 L B2 D'
9.	20.30	R' U2 L R D' U F R2 F2 D L2 R' B' L' F2 L' F2 D' U B' R D R' U R'
10.	22.69	B F R' F U2 L' U2 B L' D' U' L2 R' F2 D' L R F U2 B' L R B2 D' U2
11.	23.62	U2 L2 D B L' D' B D' L' R B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F U2 B R' B' R' D' B L'
12.	25.21	L2 B' D' R' U2 L2 R B2 R2 U' R U' F' D' B' F L R D2 U L' F L R F'

IGNORE scrambles


----------



## Xishem (May 5, 2010)

23.60, 36.30, 27.33, 32.03, 26.49, 31.75, 31.56, 24.76, 32.96, 32.70, 24.91, 25.93

Average: 29.04

Man, 4x4ing has slowed me down.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Tired of ZZ. I'm resting for today.
> FRIDRICH TIMES



No more ZZ for you. You can't just go back and forth willy-nilly.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 5, 2010)

1. 18.97
2. 21.97
3. 22.36
4. 18.61
5. 19.68
6. 21.31
7. 21.34
8. 22.11
9. 21.96
10.26.86
11. 22.46
12. 18.22


----------



## koreancuber (May 5, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Tired of ZZ. I'm resting for today.
> ...



No! I've been practicing EOLine for the last week and I just couldn't take it..... Alrighty I'll ban myself from Fridrich


----------



## no1337cube (May 5, 2010)

Statistics for 05-05-2010 20:41:46

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.61
Standard Deviation: 2.35
Best Time: 17.45
Worst Time: 24.59
Individual Times:
1.	21.73
2.	17.57	
3.	17.75	'
4.	17.97	
5.	19.01	
6.	24.59	
7.	18.42	
8.	17.52	
9.	22.79	
10.	18.69	
11.	17.45	
12.	21.84

(BTW: Take RA or session avg. for CCT)
If RA = 19.33


----------



## TheMachanga (May 5, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> 1. 18.97
> 2. 21.97
> 3. 22.36
> 4. 18.61
> ...



And the average was...?


----------



## Googlrr (May 6, 2010)

12th set:
28.77, 25.00, 24.93, 29.94, 29.53, 28.58, 29.47, (34.59), (22.88), 29.38, 25.28, 31.19
Average of 12: 28.21


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2010)

i may skip out on this week if my Alpha V doesnt come, but i may just use my type C hybrid because i don't want to break my perfect attendance streak


----------



## Death_Note (May 6, 2010)

21.75, 19.90, 22.27, DNF, 24.61, 21.31, 23.78, 23.27, 26.28, 23.47, 26.90, 24.08
AVG: 23.77


----------



## cincyaviation (May 7, 2010)

12th batch
25.33, 21.95, 27.20, 20.83, 37.58, 23.75, 22.99, 24.11, 22.75, 27.61, 23.78, 21.42 = 24.09
pitiful


----------



## PeterV (May 7, 2010)

12th Batch:

28.53, (21.91), 31.25, 23.36, 27.40, (31.83), 31.52, 29.61, 24.15, 23.15, 27.31, 24.83 = *27.11 avg.*

Well, not a great average, but considering I haven't practiced all week, it's o.k.


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

Last 10 minutes, then I'll post the results.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

First time joining in, 12th batch

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.30
worst time: 29.49

23.81, (20.30), 22.49, 23.80, 28.45, 21.25, 24.59, 26.23, 28.08, (29.49), 23.42, 29.13

best avg5: 22.51 (σ = 1.04)

session avg: 25.13 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 25.09

I am very happy with the beginning... and I believe this messed up the later solves. Also, I still recog G-perms poorly, and got 5 of em. New PB avg5 thou =) and probably avg12 as well


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Last 10 minutes, then I'll post the results.



Oh crap I didn't see this, you can just leave me out. My bad xD


----------



## koreancuber (May 7, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Last 10 minutes, then I'll post the results.
> ...



No, it's fine, it didn't pass 10 minutes, and as I was updating the times, I found it. By the way, good job.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (May 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



Thank ya ^.^ If only my nerves didn't get to me near the end. Was hoping for sub25 finally xD


----------



## koreancuber (May 8, 2010)

Ok, I got the results and new scrambles, but I wanted to ask you guys something (EVERYONE, not just participants, thanks). I see that many of you are not motivated (we have 59 or 60 participants, but only 15~20 participate). I wanted to ask YOU guys how I could make this much more fun. Give me ideas on ANYTHING. I was thinking about some prizes for the most improved and stuff, but I'm broke, so that's it. So... could any of you please give me some ideas???
*
Oh, by the way, please submit your average, not just your times *


----------



## oprah62 (May 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Ok, I got the results and new scrambles, but I wanted to ask you guys something (EVERYONE, not just participants, thanks). I see that many of you are not motivated (we have 59 or 60 participants, but only 15~20 participate). I wanted to ask YOU guys how I could make this much more fun. Give me ideas on ANYTHING. I was thinking about some prizes for the most improved and stuff, but I'm broke, so that's it. So... could any of you please give me some ideas???
> *
> Oh, by the way, please submit your average, not just your times *



If only popbuying sponsered us..


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 8, 2010)

13 batch sorry for being late
Times: 28.57, 21.28, 28.80, 21.22[PLL skip ], 25.86, 29.03, 25.57, 30.83, 31.05, 24.30, 26.37, 26.66 
Average:26.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2010)

Woot - I tied for 9th! (despite the bad times)



koreancuber said:


> Ok, I got the results and new scrambles, but I wanted to ask you guys something (EVERYONE, not just participants, thanks). I see that many of you are not motivated (we have 59 or 60 participants, but only 15~20 participate). I wanted to ask YOU guys how I could make this much more fun. Give me ideas on ANYTHING. I was thinking about some prizes for the most improved and stuff, but I'm broke, so that's it. So... could any of you please give me some ideas???



I think that as often as we're doing these, 15-20 is actually pretty decent participation. I'm really enjoying it myself as is! Thanks so much for running this - I really appreciate it. I'm willing to pick it up as best I can if you decide it's too much trouble for you to keep it going. The only problem is that if I pick it up, I can't keep editing the first post. Luckily, I could edit the second post (since I was the first person to respond to the initial post), but not the first one. I suppose we could do something like you could edit the first post to simply say to check the second post, and then I could do everything there. Anyway, I just thought I'd offer to help if you need the help.


Edit: Here are my results for the 13th set of scrambles:
27.33, 24.00, 24.77, 26.38, (21.19), 21.84, 25.61, 22.90, 21.38, (31.86), 28.36, 23.40 = 24.60

So depressing. I was doing really well earlier today, but these were awful. Not a single solve under 21, and several disasters.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 8, 2010)

14.64, 22.42, 24.54, 19.22, 24.98, 23.55, 21.32, 23.31, 26.31, 25.38, 21.50, 20.39 

Average = 22.29

Aweeeeshhhuuuummm.

I was getting busy, so I kinda quit this.
But just now, I decided to check this out again, tried the first solve, beat my PB, and decided to do the rest of them.

I think I'm gonna try to do this everytime again.


----------



## koreancuber (May 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Woot - I tied for 9th! (despite the bad times)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really glad you like it  I'm pretty sure that I'll be here for a few more weeks, but I don't know what will happen afterwords. I'll do my best, but I want some opinions on the race. Some questions are
What do you rate the race?
Why did you rate it as you did?
How would I make it better?
Any changes in the rules you'd like to suggest?
ETC

Thanks everyone


----------



## dannyz0r (May 8, 2010)

You should fly all participants and stick them in a room until they get sub-20 a1000.


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 8, 2010)

Trying out Edison cube.

13th scramble

25.98, 23.47, 21.70, 26.91, 25.13, 27.39, 32.08, 22.11, 20.78, 21.23, 26.80, 28.67

Avg = 24.94


----------



## no1337cube (May 8, 2010)

Average: 22.09 (W/o warm up + Practicing colour neutral =P)
(28.47)
26.16
25.28
20.18
17.68
21.68
22.19
25.09
21.68
(15.86)
20.38
20.56

Good for me XD 15.86 colour neutral PB wewts.


----------



## wing92 (May 8, 2010)

13th batch

avg: 22.93

21.89, 22.44, (21.37), 21.60, 21.99, (26.75), 23.87, 25.04, 23.46, 22.84, 24.75, 21.48


----------



## Googlrr (May 8, 2010)

Ill post this real quick:
29.09, 30.02, 28.91, 21.18, 24.94, 30.65, 30.91, 25.65, 26.52, 22.11, 31.77, 32.33

I got a call and have to rush around the last 2 solves so I was hurrying. oddly enough hurrying made me slower XD
Average of 12: 28.06


----------



## Xishem (May 8, 2010)

25.09, 24.66, 27.36, 27.62, 24.03, (30.93), 22.90, 23.57, (20.78), 23.88, 29.41, 27.76.

Avg of 12: 25.63


----------



## cincyaviation (May 8, 2010)

i really hope you forgot to update when they are due and we are not going to have to wait until friday for more scrambles


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 8, 2010)

Statistics for 05-08-2010 18:12:39 (13th batch)

Average: 27.91
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 24.16
Worst Time: 29.86
Individual Times:
1.	29.72
2.	29.72
3.	24.77
4.	29.36
6.	29.00
7.	26.85
8.	27.57
9.	26.03
10.	28.82
11.	27.29
12.	(24.16)

Not quite the best for me...
I am using a GhostHand II that I borrowed from Feryll, and he has my main F-II right now. This is still alright. I can at least be happy that all of my solves were sub-30


----------



## TheMachanga (May 9, 2010)

YES! I just got 3 new cubes, F-II, AV, and Haiyan. First 5 solves were AV, next 5 were F-II, then the last two were Haiyan (not Haiyan memory). 

5/8/10

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.66
worst time: 21.93

*current avg12: 19.65 (σ = 0.99)*

18.80, 18.68, (21.93), 20.02, (18.66), 19.11, 19.93, 18.86, 21.31, 21.52, 19.53, 18.75


----------



## Innocence (May 9, 2010)

I'm sorry that I haven't been participating, I'm taking a break from "speed" cubing. I'll just be practising ZZ and learning my COLLs/ZBLLs quietly, see you guys later.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 9, 2010)

13th batch
23.37, 21.49, 23.18, 24.67, 19.49, (17.85)-nl pb, (25.32), 19.13, 24.03, 24.86, 19.34, 21.36

current avg12: 22.09 (σ = 2.12)


----------



## Feryll (May 9, 2010)

1.	19.50
2.	18.47	
3.	21.59	
4.	22.71
5.	25.66	
6.	21.78	
7.	21.43	
8.	19.50	
9.	23.77
10.	21.05	
11.	DNF
12.	20.22	
Average = *21.43* blegh

Maybe to make it funner you could have 2 or 3 AO12's per week. I don't like waiting the whole time. It seems more cost effective than prizes (which would definitely encourage cheating).


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 9, 2010)

13th
(28.33), (17.53), 25.19, 22.50, 23.68, 18.71, 22.59, 23.06, 20.21, 19.54, 24.54, 19.27 = *21.93*

This is what I like to see. Far better than last week's 24.03.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 9, 2010)

Feryll said:


> 1.	19.50
> 2.	18.47
> 3.	21.59
> 4.	22.71
> ...



he already does 2...


----------



## PeterV (May 10, 2010)

13th Batch:

(DNF), 25.06, 27.97, 31.80, (21.59), 22.72, 27.22, 23.65, 22.88, 23.03, 25.58, 22.69 = *25.26 avg.*

Started out rough, but ended very well. Started learning full OLL which has been hurting my recognition time when I come across one I've recently learned. Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Innocence (May 10, 2010)

Feryll said:


> 1.	19.50
> 2.	18.47
> 3.	21.59
> 4.	22.71
> ...



If you have to wait for the next one you mustn't have much of a life. I struggled to find any time to do them at all when I did them, always putting practice in front of the AO12s, of course.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 10, 2010)

21.33, 23.62, 25.40, 19.26, 21.60, 22.82, (26.61), 22.20, 21.80, (17.93), 24.69, 21.59 = 22.43 OH


----------



## cincyaviation (May 10, 2010)

13th batch
22.75, 20.41, 24.38, 30.61, 28.08, 21.80, 19.34, 16.67, 19.14, 18.39, 17.91, 21.86 = 21.40
alpha V, locks up way too much but it's still amazing, 18.48 avg of 5 in there too


----------



## Zubon (May 11, 2010)

13th Batch

Sorry, took a little break from cubing. Still not even close to sub 20...

24.80 (20.70) 21.36 25.06 (27.96) 21.42 26.56 22.45 21.81 23.60 23.73 22.97

Avg 10 of 12: 23.38


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 11, 2010)

13th

12:	(00:23.38)
11:	00:30.65	
10:	(00:33.68)
9:	00:33.51
8:	00:28.38
7:	00:28.99
6:	00:25.65
5:	00:28.84
4:	00:26.73
3:	00:29.89
2:	00:32.98
1:	00:26.30
Average 29.08

I shouldn't time my self late at night.


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 12, 2010)

13th Batch 
23.66, 27.13, 23.08, 26.88, 26.93, 24.48, 27.26, 29.66, 26.09, 24.52, 23.21, 23.59
Average:25.37
Cube: modded AV


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

koreancuber was busy this week, so he asked me to take care of things today. I'll just put the results here for now; he'll update them in the first post later.

Here are the results for the 13th batch!

1. TheMachanga: 19.65 (sub-20! Congratulations!)
2. cincyavation: 21.40
3. Feryll: 21.43
4. Sir E Brum: 21.93
5. (tie) RainbowBoy: 22.09
5. (tie) no1337cube: 22.09
7. AndyRoo789: 22.29
8. Hyprul 9-ty 2 (OH): 22.43
9. wing92: 22.93
10. Zubon: 23.38

Great times, everyone! (I was 11th. )
Here is the 14th batch of scrambles:

1. R2 B2 R2 B' L' U2 R' F' D U L' D2 B' D' L B2 D2 R2
2. B D F' D B' D' R2 F D' R U' L2 F U' L' F2 D R'
3. R U R2 B' U2 F2 U F' U R' D' B' R U' L2 D' B'
4. F2 D' F' U B2 U' B' L2 U' L B D' U F R F'
5. F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' D B L D2 F L' R D' B R'
6. L2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L' F L B D U2 L2 R' D' U F' D' U'
7. U2 B2 L' F U F U R2 D2 L D2 U' L D L R2 U' R'
8. D L2 R' F' U L F2 U' B R2 U' R2 U' B D B R'
9. B U2 L F' R' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' F R' U F U R
10. F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 R B2 F' U2 R2 U L' U2 R2
11. L2 R' D L' U' R U' F R2 U' R2 D L' U' L' F D' U'
12. U F' L2 R2 U F' R D2 L U2 L U B D' B' D2 R2

I'm not sure when they're supposed to be due; I'll let koreancuber tell us that when he gets the chance.


----------



## koreancuber (May 12, 2010)

Thanks... I really should have done it, I just got back. anyway, thanks for the times Mike! I'm updating the thread soon. 

PS: They are due FRIDAY.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 12, 2010)

2ND! wow, i was not expecting that


----------



## cincyaviation (May 12, 2010)

14th batch
17.80, 20.27, 21.81, 24.41, 20.41, 24.58, 23.00, 25.81, 18.81, 22.58, 19.31, 22.03 = 21.72
i love my A-V


----------



## PeterV (May 12, 2010)

14th Batch:

(21.33), (34.08), 27.78, 29.30, 24.13, 33.06, 24.61, 26.22, 27.72, 24.58, 23.65, 29.47 = *27.05 avg.*

Not so great.


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 12, 2010)

14th

19.72, 24.17, 20.04, 25.00, (26.24), 23.31, 16.96, 20.31, 24.57, 22.82, (16.14), 20.25 = *21.71* (σ = 2.50)


----------



## keemy (May 12, 2010)

(OH) 22.87, 21.73, 18.19, 22.68, 22.90, 23.28, 20.91, 17.41, 20.00, 22.86, 27.33, 26.80 = 22.22

last 2 solves ugh wtf


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 12, 2010)

23.71, 24.73, 23.79, 23.93, (18.49), (30.34), 23.53, 20.70, 23.76, 25.05, 25.40, 24.22 = 23.88
Maybe I should've warmed up first


----------



## TheMachanga (May 12, 2010)

I'll do this when I'm done with homework . I can't believe I was the only sub 20 last time.


----------



## Xishem (May 12, 2010)

Set 14:

23.63, 34.10+, 26.47, 22.28, 20.95, 25.68, 33.38, 24.93, 21.46, 23.84, 27.01, 27.22

Avg: 25.59s


----------



## oprah62 (May 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> koreancuber was busy this week, so he asked me to take care of things today. I'll just put the results here for now; he'll update them in the first post later.
> 
> Here are the results for the 13th batch!
> 
> ...



where am I? I entered my times


----------



## no1337cube (May 12, 2010)

@ oprah you probably didn't manage to make to top ten 0-0

Crap solve for me =( with 19.60 ao5 tho XD
*What's up with the white killer scrambles lol white face solves are freakishly bad*

Statistics for 05-12-2010 11:58:05

Average: 21.42
Standard Deviation: 2.81
Best Time: 16.85
Worst Time: 26.01
Individual Times:
1.	18.08	
2.	22.43	
3.	24.25	
4.	23.63	
5.	17.21	
6.	(16.85)	
7.	20.75	
8.	23.69	
9.	20.83	
10.	25.53	
11.	17.78	
12.	(26.01)


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

Is this for Thread for OH cubing, 2h cubing, or both?? I've been wondering


----------



## AndyRoo789 (May 12, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Is this for Thread for OH cubing, 2h cubing, or both?? I've been wondering



Both.


----------



## ribonzz (May 12, 2010)

I can only make it fastest 42s..


----------



## Innocence (May 12, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I can only make it fastest 42s..



That was relevant.


----------



## Zubon (May 12, 2010)

14th batch

21.86 22.30 21.17 27.84 23.87 (DNF) 22.11 22.41 (21.09) 21.12 21.79 22.92

Not bad for me but one DNF and a counting 27.

Avg 10 of 12: 22.74


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> where am I? I entered my times



I'm sorry - I don't see them anywhere. I see times from you for the 12th batch, but not from the 13th.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2010)

14th set of scrambles:
23.45, 24.30, 24.77, 23.11, 22.17, (26.48), 20.89, 23.56, (19.89), 26.45, 25.45, 23.09 = 23.72

Just a very average average - nothing special about it one way or the other.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this for Thread for OH cubing, 2h cubing, or both?? I've been wondering
> ...



Is it too late to join? I really want to. Need motivation to get sub20


----------



## koreancuber (May 12, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> AndyRoo789 said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



Did you read the thread before you asked?


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

Yah. I did awhile back ago. but then I just read it again... I just want to be sure. so I don't get flamed for joining.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 12, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Yah. I did awhile back ago. but then I just read it again... I just want to be sure. so I don't get flamed for joining.



you didn't read it again, otherwise you wouldnt be asking if you could join


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 12, 2010)

14th batch average: 28.66


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Yah. I did awhile back ago. but then I just read it again... I just want to be sure. so I don't get flamed for joining.
> ...



I did read it again. that's why I'm about to post my times...


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 12, 2010)

14th Batch

1/ (24.92)
2/ 23.07 
3/ 18.12 
4/ 23.03 
5/ (17.39) 
6/ 20.27 
7/ 21.36 
8/ 21.26 
9/ 22.32
10/ 24.54 
11/ 20.64 
12/ 23.77

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.39
worst time: 24.92
best avg5: 19.92 (σ = 1.35)
current avg12: 21.84 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 21.84 (σ = 1.80)


----------



## Feryll (May 12, 2010)

Pretty fail for me. I had been about a quarter of a second faster a day or two ago. I wanted to graduate, but they wouldn't let me! Why? Oh Why?
Well, this'll beat Sir E Brum (Idk I'm just jealous of you since you learned and sped up so fast.)



Average: 20.56
Standard Deviation: 0.83
Best Time: 19.28
Worst Time: 22.52
Individual Times:
1.	21.58	B2 F' R' U2 L' F2 U B2 D2 U2 L2 R F2 D' L R2 F L B D B2 L' R' B F'
2.	19.72	U2 B' F2 L' R2 B F2 R D U' R2 D' U' B' R2 B2 F2 L' R' B F' U' F' D' U'
3.	(22.52)	B F U2 F R B2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F U F2 L' D2 U F D' U R2
4.	20.53	L' D2 L2 D' B' F2 L' R' U R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 R B' F' D2 L R2 B' R F2 D
5.	(19.28)	D U' R' F' L R F' D' F' R D F2 R2 D2 U B F L2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 R U'
6.	19.61	U F' R' F2 R B' L D2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 U' F L2 R U2 R2 U' B R2 D2 U2
7.	20.83	L2 R U2 B D B F' L D2 L D' R' F D U' F2 D2 U' L R U2 R F D' U2
8.	19.68	D R' B' F' U R U2 F' L B' U2 F L2 D U L' D2 L2 U B F' L' R B U2
9.	21.34	D2 F' L' F2 D2 U' R2 B L' U L' R' D2 B2 F' L R2 B' R U R' D2 U L D
10.	22.05	R' F2 D2 B F2 L2 D' U L2 D2 L' R B R' B2 R F U' B' U' L' R' B2 F' D2
11.	20.43	D' U' L2 R D2 R B2 F' U L' D' U2 F' R' D U2 B2 F' L' R B2 F2 L2 D U2
12.	19.83	B' F D B' F2 L' R' F U2 B' L2 F2 L2 F L' R' B2 D U' B F U2 L R' U


----------



## Googlrr (May 12, 2010)

Batch 14:

25.96, 26.90, 26.33, 29.27, 25.84, 27.08, (24.53), 28.72, (31.83), 27.11, 30.58, 28.55 => 27.63

Comments: Not my best solves, still getting used to the white cube and smaller stickers, but I love this F-II.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 13, 2010)

Average of 12: 19.37
1. 18.06 F L' B2 D2 F L' F2 U2 D L2 F2 R2 D' L F2 U' B' L R2 F' D B2 D' B' R2 
2. 17.87 F' D' U2 L2 F2 R F2 L' F' L' R2 U D2 L' D B D2 B' L R' D' B2 D2 L D2 
3. 16.44 R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 U2 L R F' U2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B U' R L2 U L2 
4. 23.21 B' U' R2 F2 L' D' R L D B D2 F2 U D2 R2 U' B' R L2 U2 D2 L' F B L 
5. 17.65 R' U2 L2 B D2 F' B' D' F' L D' F' U' L' F2 B R' L' U2 R' F2 L D' F' R2 
6. (15.71) L R D' R D L R F' D' U2 L2 R2 U2 R' L U F' D R' B' R' D' R' U2 F 
7. 17.54 F' L2 B2 D' L2 F' U2 F2 R2 F' D2 U2 F' B' L2 R' D U L2 D2 U B2 D R' B2 
8. 18.67 R2 U' F2 U F R D U' R F L' U2 D2 B R' L' B' R' U F B' D' F2 B2 U2 
9. 20.92 U' L R2 D' U' L' D2 F D L2 B' F D' B U2 R2 U R B' F' U' F2 U B' U2 
10. 23.69 U B2 D2 F B L' R' U D F' U2 R L2 F' R' F' U2 D2 R2 L D2 U' B' R F' 
11. (23.74) R B R2 L2 D2 F D' R' L2 F' D' F' U B' L' R' B2 U2 D2 F2 U2 B U' R' D' 
12. 19.66 L' B2 U2 F' B' U' F' U2 L R B' F L F2 R D B2 L' U D2 R2 B' D' F U


----------



## TheMachanga (May 13, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.31
worst time: 21.68

*current avg12: 19.50 (σ = 1.21)*

18.30, 19.97, (21.68), 17.52, (16.31), 20.80, 19.28, 17.94, 20.36, 20.31, 19.16, 21.31

ZOMG. This was a wtf average. My pb too.


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 13, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...



the short answer is no >: O


----------



## zachtastic (May 13, 2010)

I didn't partake in this little race last week, but I believe I did the week before. That time I had a 20.xx average and I haven't been timing myself since. I am really shocked by this average because it was not hard. At all. I think it's safe to say I'm setting my focus on sub-15 from now on. 

Avg.=17.31
1)19.91
2)18.36
3)16.34
4)17.46
5)16.37
6)19.13
7)14.99
8)14.80
9)(20.44)
10)(13.93)
11)19.87
12)15.92


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 13, 2010)

Hi Add me in the race


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 13, 2010)

22.60, 22.25, 18.98, 22.38, 18.80, (23.41), 16.79, 17.53, 20.03, (14.49), 20.38, 17.01

session avg: 19.68 (σ = 2.11)

OMG CHYEAA MY FIRST SUB 20  14.49-NL PB!!!


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 13, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Hi Add me in the race



OMG is it me or can the new people have some sort of reading deficiency


----------



## koreancuber (May 13, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Add me in the race
> ...



This. 

*PLEASE READ THE FIRST POST ON THE THREAD BEFORE ASKING A BUNCH OF STUPID QUESTIONS.* Thank you


----------



## DavidWoner (May 13, 2010)

Meh, I'm satisfied I guess.

21.34, (24.09), 18.01, 20.20, (17.12), 22.85, 23.80, 19.64, 22.28, 19.80, 21.30, 18.70 = 20.79

OH


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 13, 2010)

#14: 25.66, 26.07, 26.03, 22.92, 25.03, 25.15, 19.03, 22.68, 22.34, 23.18, 23.40, 21.35 = 23.77 (OH)
Started so bad...


----------



## jms_gears1 (May 13, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > rahulkadukar said:
> ...



From now on if they ask just say no lol


----------



## oprah62 (May 13, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> @ oprah you probably didn't manage to make to top ten 0-0
> 
> Crap solve for me =( with 19.60 ao5 tho XD
> *What's up with the white killer scrambles lol white face solves are freakishly bad*
> ...



it was 22.xx av..


----------



## oprah62 (May 13, 2010)

13th batch:

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.38
Standard Deviation: 2.96
Best Time: 17.60
Worst Time: 27.64
Individual Times:
1.	20.03	
2.	22.34	
3.	18.75	
4.	17.65	
5.	24.56	
6.	17.91	
7.	20.72	
8.	19.00	
9.	20.15	
10.	27.64	
11.	17.60	
12.	18.21	

rolling av of 12 was sub 20 though.


----------



## 4Chan (May 13, 2010)

No, it was 21.42.

I thought the parentheses would make it obvious.
It's a 10/12 average.
Just like the rest.


----------



## oprah62 (May 13, 2010)

4Chan said:


> No, it was 21.42.
> 
> I thought the parentheses would make it obvious.
> It's a 10/12 average.
> Just like the rest.



Really? Than cct screwed me over.


----------



## TheMachanga (May 13, 2010)

Wow, last week, I was the only sub 20. This week there's 4. So far.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 13, 2010)

aw ****


Spoiler



Statistics for 05-13-2010 18:09:08

Average: 26.11
Standard Deviation: 2.29
Best Time: 20.70
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	23.69	R2 B2 R2 B' L' U2 R' F' D U L' D2 B' D' L B2 D2 R2
2.	28.05	B D F' D B' D' R2 F D' R U' L2 F U' L' F2 D R'
3.	25.90	R U R2 B' U2 F2 U F' U R' D' B' R U' L2 D' B'
4.	23.40	F2 D' F' U B2 U' B' L2 U' L B D' U F R F'
5.	(DNF)	F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 R' D B L D2 F L' R D' B R'
6.	27.40	L2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 L' F L B D U2 L2 R' D' U F' D' U'
7.	22.31	U2 B2 L' F U F U R2 D2 L D2 U' L D L R2 U' R'
8.	31.32	D L2 R' F' U L F2 U' B R2 U' R2 U' B D B R'
9.	25.08	B U2 L F' R' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' F R' U F U R
10.	27.23	F2 R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F D2 F2 R B2 F' U2 R2 U L' U2 R2
11.	26.68	L2 R' D L' U' R U' F R2 U' R2 D L' U' L' F D' U'
12.	(20.70)	U F' L2 R2 U F' R D2 L U2 L U B D' B' D2 R2


AVG = 26.11
SD = 2.29


----------



## cincyaviation (May 14, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > No, it was 21.42.
> ...


I don't think so...


----------



## wing92 (May 14, 2010)

batch 14

23.73, 23.00, 24.89, 19.05, 22.65, (18.93), 20.16, (25.13), 20.30, 21.62, 21.45, 22.32 = 21.92

not bad. i had been doing terrible for the last few days (27-28s) but got out of that just in time for this. i have a feeling i'll still place bad though with how many people sub20'd this set


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 14, 2010)

14th Batch
Times:21.42, 25.92, 29.13, 22.68, 22.25, 29.42, 29.89, 25.13, 26.11, 34.23, 25.59, 24.48.
Average:26.06
Cube: Alpha 5 Modded


----------



## koreancuber (May 15, 2010)

Scrambles and results are posted, and there's a surprize for you. *(make sure you label the two if you decide to do both of them.) *

LOTS of sub-20s.. Congrats! I'm taking a few weeks off, just to get some COLLs done.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 15, 2010)

I just did a pb avg of 12 so i figured id do these scrambles aswell.

Then this happened 
27.29, 26.63, 27.90, DNF, 23.32, 33.65, 27.70, 31.24, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS
Wasnt even going to be sub 25 so i gave up. Major major Fail.


----------



## no1337cube (May 15, 2010)

Will post other one tomorrow.

Statistics for 05-15-2010 22:23:02

Average: 20.44
Standard Deviation: 1.23
Best Time: 18.92
Worst Time: 24.77
Individual Times:
1.	(24.77)	
2.	19.56
3.	19.95	
4.	20.77
5.	19.76	
6.	22.25	
7.	19.24	
8.	(18.92)	
9.	18.93	
10.	22.43	
11.	21.86	
12.	19.64

Just realised my standard dev. is getting lower =P


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 15, 2010)

15th
21.27, (23.99), 21.35, 18.83, 20.50, 18.76, 19.66, 18.68, (17.67), 17.78, 21.73, 20.82 = *19.94*!!
PB AO12
and PB AO5 of 18.41


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 15, 2010)

15th Batch
Times: 29.22, 26.95, 22.72, 26.05, 21.64, 28.94, 26.81, 25.17, 26.52, 29.16, 26.75, 23.41 
Average: 26.25
Cube: Modded AV


----------



## Feryll (May 15, 2010)

Sometimes I wish the people in the background would just shut up and stop fighting. I only got this average because of my new memory.


15th batch
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.21
Standard Deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 16.08
Worst Time: 23.84
Individual Times:
1.	22.46
2.	20.50	
3.	16.08 PLL skip!
4.	17.88	
5.	22.13	
6.	16.72 Another PLL skip!
7.	18.68	
8.	19.81 Free X-cross!
9.	22.86	
10.	23.84
11.	21.25	
12.	20.30 Effing N-perm!

Just wow...


----------



## keemy (May 15, 2010)

(OH) 21.73, 18.51, 23.84, 20.58, 22.60, 28.61, 21.66, 21.53, 15.17, 23.62, 24.69, 21.29 = 22.00 
the 15 was a PLL skip XP

and that scramble is pretty not great to me so i'll pass.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2010)

15th set of scrambles:
(22.44), 23.84, (27.43), 26.09, 25.52, 27.31, 26.41, 23.52, 25.05, 25.15, 25.52, 23.53 = 25.19

Terrible, just terrible. I couldn't get going.

But as for the same-scramble average (this was fun)!:
21.52, 21.75, (21.75), 16.61, 13.91, 14.68, 12.02, 12.30, (10.93), 11.59, 13.56, 11.05 = 14.90!!!!!

On the fourth solve, I totally messed up - I forgot to set up the cross correctly before beginning the first pair. But much to my surprise, it resulted in a full LL skip! And then I was able to remember how I did it on the rest of the solves.



Spoiler



z x R2 U' R F
z L' U L D2
y R U R'
y L U L' U2 L U' L'
y L' U' L U L' U' L
R U' R' U' R U' R' d R' U' R U2

37 moves!



Normally I would be terrible at this sort of thing; finding the LL skip fixed it for me, though. Also, I think it was an easy scramble anyway, since I got a 21.52 on the first solve, which was a second better than any of my previous 12 solves.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 15, 2010)

ignore the scrambles, just the times are real
Average of 12: 19.60
1. 18.79 D' R2 B' L R2 F' D U F' L D B2 D F R2 F' U R2 B D R' L U2 L' F' 
2. 16.71 B D U' L' F L' R2 B' L' D' F D' R U L2 U2 B' L' F2 U' F B R' B U' 
3. (23.53) D' R' U L D2 R B2 F2 L' D2 R B' D' B D2 R2 F2 U2 B' U R U B' F2 L 
4. 19.61 U L' U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R' L B' U L R2 B' U' B2 L2 D' R' D2 L U2 D 
5. 18.43 L B2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' L2 F D U L' F' D2 L2 D F U2 L' R2 B2 L R' B L2 
6. 22.81 D2 B D2 U' F R2 L2 D2 R' B' R B2 R B' U' B R' D2 F' R' F B2 D' L D' 
7. 22.14 R L B D' F B2 L' R F' L' R U2 B' U L' F R2 F2 B L2 R' F L2 D' F 
8. 18.10 U D2 F2 L R2 B2 R' F2 L B F' D2 U F' L' D2 B U R2 F' D B' U2 D' R' 
9. 21.30 L2 R' U2 D R2 U' B' F D2 F2 L' B L2 U' R2 D2 B F' L U' B' L B D R' 
10. 18.70 L D2 L' B U B' L2 U L2 R2 U' B D' U2 R2 F' L2 U2 R' U2 F' U' B D R 
11. (15.01) F2 D L D' F' B L2 U F D2 F' U' L2 D R D2 L2 B2 L F2 D' L F2 L B2 
12. 19.41 U2 B2 D R2 F' D R F' R' B2 R' L F' U L' F2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' D' B D2


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 16, 2010)

3x3 2 Hands: 
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.41
worst time: 31.12

current avg5: 24.07 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 24.07 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: 25.03 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 25.03 (σ = 1.42)

session avg: 25.03 (σ = 1.42)
session mean: 25.32

times (reset):
23.75, 28.11, 25.34, 23.61, 24.53, 26.35, (31.12), 23.70, 26.44, (22.41), 24.29, 24.21

IDK what the heck happened here. Im not used to my new speedcube yet..


----------



## TheMachanga (May 16, 2010)

5/15/10

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.63
worst time: 21.58

current avg12: 19.79 (σ = 1.02)

20.84, 20.14, 19.36, 19.34, 21.32, (21.58), 18.31, 21.38, 18.89, 18.94, 19.34, (16.63)


----------



## Googlrr (May 16, 2010)

Batch 15:
28.95, 27.39, 29.02, 23.94, 27.92, 25.65, (23.41), (34.51), 29.57, 27.61, 26.21, 26.45 => Average of 12: 27.27

Worse than last time? Pretty bad, the 34 second solve should nooot have happened.


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2010)

Feryll said:


> I only got this average because of my new memory.



I kept on re-reading this until I understood what you meant  I was like, huh? New memory? Oh, Haiyan Memory.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 16, 2010)

YESHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! haha I'm so not moving on to sub15 though. haha. I'll be here for awhile until I ALWAYS avg LESS than this.!! YAY ME THOUGH
I don't even know how... Yesh!


(22.16), 
17.32, 
22.08, 
19.67, 
(17.12), 
19.70, 
19.58, 
19.56, 
20.34, 
19.67, 
20.13 
18.23 

session avg: 19.63 (σ = 1.19)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.12
worst time: 22.16
best avg5: 18.90 (σ = 1.11)
current avg12: 19.63 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 19.63


----------



## bigbee99 (May 16, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.91
worst time: 33.12

current avg5: 28.10 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 26.62 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 27.96 (σ = 1.61)
best avg12: 27.96 (σ = 1.61)

29.31, 27.56, (24.91), 27.24, 27.96, 25.07, (33.12), 26.98, 28.73, 31.38, 26.82, 28.59


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 16, 2010)

Can't participate in this batch. I have a splint on my finger because I was playing a baseball game and the ball hit my hands. It really hurts.


----------



## Feryll (May 16, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> Can't participate in this batch. I have a splint on my finger because I was playing a baseball game and the ball hit my hands. It really hurts.



lol you probably just got a bad average and didn't want to show us.


----------



## Zubon (May 17, 2010)

Batch 15

19.85 23.73 22.83 22.57 24.74 24.03 (19.68) (DNF) 20.21 23.79 21.30 22.45

Avg 10 of 12: 22.55

Probably won't even get into the top 10....


----------



## oprah62 (May 17, 2010)

eh maybe ill do this later


----------



## cincyaviation (May 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> eh maybe ill do this later



and that is relevant how?
EDIT: WTF? last batch is was 2nd with a 21.xx average, not i'm 10th with a 21.xx avg? there is our increase in attendance koreancuber


----------



## koreancuber (May 17, 2010)

or it might mean that they got faster


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 17, 2010)

Feryll said:


> CubesOfTheWorld said:
> 
> 
> > Can't participate in this batch. I have a splint on my finger because I was playing a baseball game and the ball hit my hands. It really hurts.
> ...



You saw it for yourself, FerFer.


----------



## koreancuber (May 18, 2010)

postponed one day.


----------



## PeterV (May 18, 2010)

15th Batch:

26.22, 23.56, (33.16), 30.22, 27.63, 32.16, 28.53, 24.27, 23.91, 28.25, 24.47, (23.19) = *26.92 avg.*

The sup-30's and a +2 in there really hurt my average.


----------



## wing92 (May 19, 2010)

batch 15 (hopefully it's not too late, i don't know what time zone you're in)

20.21, DNF(33.21), 27.90, 24.66, 21.78, 22.35, 19.95, (18.57), 25.90, 21.94, 24.61, 20.89 = 23.02


----------



## koreancuber (May 19, 2010)

i'm sorry, but i just got finished entering the times.


----------



## koreancuber (May 19, 2010)

thread updated.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 19, 2010)

16th batch
17.96, DNF(20.94), 21.62, 18.41, 19.02, 23.72, 22.43, 22.24, 22.24, 20.06, 16.70

session avg: 20.86 (σ = 1.93)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 19, 2010)

26.34 (brain-farted on OLL, did the wrong one)
(30.47) (bad F2L)
23.28
28.05
25.97
22.33
26.76
26.08
23.27
22.25
(21.94)
24.08

avg: 24.84


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2010)

16th set of scrambles:
20.09, 26.09, 20.39, (28.48), 23.20, 22.44, 25.02, 24.34, (19.92), 26.45, 21.78, 22.08 = 23.19

A little better than I've been doing lately. And at least there was one (barely) sub-20 in there.

I'm disappointed that absolutely no one else tried the same-scramble average. I guess I ruined it for everyone by finding that lucky solve?


----------



## NeuwDk (May 19, 2010)

Decided to join again: 16th batch

Average: 23.36 sec.

Fastest Time: 20.57
Slowest Time: 27.07+
Standard Deviation: 01.88

Individual Times:
1) 21.99 
2) 22.84 
3) 23.51 
4) 20.73 
5) (27.07+) 
6) 24.74 
7) 25.05 
8) 22.91 
9) 24.06 
10) (20.57) 
11) 21.00 
12) 26.77


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

16th batch

AVG = 22.81
SD = 1.67

aw, no sub 20 


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.89
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 21.20
Worst Time: 26.69
Individual Times:
1.	21.20	D R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' U' L' U R2 B2 L' R'
2.	22.79	R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' R' U' R D' L2 B' L' D' U F R'
3.	22.71	U2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U' F L' R' U' F' L F' R2 U2 F
4.	26.69	U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L B D L U' B2 D B2 D B'
5.	22.06	U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' F' R2 D' B L2 F L U' B' L' D2 U'
6.	26.07	B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U L R' F U' L' F2 D2 B' L F'
7.	23.16	U B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' L' D' F L' R' D2 L' U L' B
8.	22.32	D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F' L2 R' U2 B' L' D U B' D R2
9.	21.54	B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L R2 D R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 F
10.	21.50	L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R' B' U F2 U2 L D' B U' B'
11.	22.88	U' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B F2 U F' D' R' D' L' D2 L
12.	21.77	D2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 D B2 F' D' U' F L' B R


----------



## Feryll (May 19, 2010)

Finally

1.	16.06	
2.	17.11	
3.	18.63	
4.	22.34	
5.	22.08	
6.	20.75	
7.	21.03
8.	21.00	
9.	21.22
10.	20.06	
11.	15.80	
12.	21.21

AVG = 19.77


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 19, 2010)

16th
18.22, 18.63, 22.34, 18.59, 21.75, (25.40), 19.57, 19.23, 15.51, (14.72), 20.85, 22.42 = *19.71*

15.51 was full step with 7-move Sune COLL into my fav EPLL case

14.72 was OCLL skip into F-Perm.

The reason I was able to get sub-20 in 2 months with ZZ is because I started cubing in September of 2008 and stopped in July of 2009. At the time I stopped I had already switched to ZZ and I was working on COLL. I just came back. So it's not like I am brand new to cubing =P
Although I did get a sub-20 AO5 with CFOP within 3 months of me starting. I can't do that now though. My cross sucks and I have forgotten a few OLLs.

I guess this is goodbye then.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 19, 2010)

average: 00:26.78 
12)00:23.75
00:27.03
00:24.90
00:22.50
00:27.81
00:28.69
00:25.69
00:27.41
00:29.63
00:27.51
00:29.50
1)00:25.48


----------



## dillonbladez (May 19, 2010)

aw, why is everybody pwning D=


----------



## koreancuber (May 20, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> 18.22, 18.63, 22.34, 18.59, 21.75, (25.40), 19.57, 19.23, 15.51, (14.72), 20.85, 22.42 = *19.71*
> 
> 15.51 was full step with 7-move Sune COLL into my fav EPLL case
> 
> ...


Farewell....


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 20, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Farewell....



Actually, the Race to Sub-15 thread seems to be dead. So I will just stick around here.


----------



## dillonbladez (May 20, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Farewell....
> ...



yay (i dunno why xD)


----------



## koreancuber (May 20, 2010)

it's fine with me


----------



## cincyaviation (May 20, 2010)

batch 16
18.56, 26.09, 20.91, 18.27, 27.48, 21.47, 28.06, 21.66, 21.78, 20.03, 23.37, 22.76 = 22.41
rusty, not bad for 2 counting over-25s though


----------



## Googlrr (May 20, 2010)

Statistics for 05-19-2010 21:34:46

Average: 26.15
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 22.01
Worst Time: 33.18
Individual Times:
1.	(33.18)	D R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' U' L' U R2 B2 L' R'
2.	25.42	R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' R' U' R D' L2 B' L' D' U F R'
3.	24.14	U2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U' F L' R' U' F' L F' R2 U2 F
4.	26.04	U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L B D L U' B2 D B2 D B'
5.	25.20	U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' F' R2 D' B L2 F L U' B' L' D2 U'
6.	30.34	B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U L R' F U' L' F2 D2 B' L F'
7.	24.34	U B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' L' D' F L' R' D2 L' U L' B
8.	28.12	D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F' L2 R' U2 B' L' D U B' D R2
9.	25.44	B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L R2 D R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 F
10.	(22.01)	L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R' B' U F2 U2 L D' B U' B'
11.	25.54	U' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B F2 U F' D' R' D' L' D2 L
12.	26.97	D2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 D B2 F' D' U' F L' B R

Not bad, not bad. The 2 sup-30's weren't good, but I'm getting less and less of those recently.


----------



## wing92 (May 20, 2010)

bummer that i didnt make it into the last one. anyway, batch 16

26.30, 22.12, 24.11, 21.99, 24.18, 25.45, 28.03, 24.13, 21.88, 23.63, 23.45, 22.22 = 23.76

meh


----------



## Zubon (May 20, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Farewell....
> ...




I have a suggestion.

If this race gets filled with people with sub 20 averages, it will be impossible for people to get into the top 10 and the whole race will lose it's meaning.

How about: People who "graduate" the race to sub 20 can still compete as usual but their results will not be listed amongst the top 10 contenders. 

If a person who graduates falls below a sub 20 average in 2 consecutive weeks, they can re-join the race as a regular member.

What do you guys think?



EDIT Batch 16

20.21 21.08 22.15 23.41 (16.84) 20.72 (23.42) 22.41 18.62 18.03 21.79 22.46 

Average of 12: 21.09


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 20, 2010)

yay for second place!! =D holy cow those scrambles came around fast. I haven't been on for a few days. I'll do them tomorrow. Great job to all us cubers that last round though. =)


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 20, 2010)

I'm happy with these times. =) Especially since I used a stupid stopwatch with a small button that I stumbled to press everytime =P. The 14.xx was just... wow. Great way to start out. haha. Wish I could have gotten all sub 15's. Or sub20's

Batch 16
(14.75), 
21.32, 
20.41, 
16.84, 
21.03, 
22.78, 
19.37, 
(22.50), 
20.32, 
18.07, 
19.18, 
18.26 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.75
worst time: 22.78
current avg5: 19.25 (σ = 0.84)
session avg: 19.73 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 19.57


----------



## Samania (May 21, 2010)

Rawr. My first time.. 

Batch 16:
27.89, 24.16, 32.57, 30.60, 27.84, 32.00, 29.25, 29.72, 32.06, 28.26, 27.00, 31.52

session mean: 29.41


----------



## Marco Aurelio (May 21, 2010)

OK, starting here:

My best AVG is 23.71, only 1 sub 20 single in my carrer.

So, this is it:

Statísticas para 05-20-2010 21:56:16

Cubos Resolvidos: 12/12
Número de Pops: 0
Média: *23.00*
Desvio de tempos: 2.26
Melhor Tempo: 16.67
Pior Tempo: 25.53
Cubo: YongJun

Tempos Individuais:
1.	21.92	F' D F2 L R2 U2 L2 R' D' L R B' F2 R U2 B F' R' D2 U
2.	21.16	B R' U2 L D' L R B F L' R B2 R B2 F L2 B' F' R D'
3.	23.30	U2 B R' D2 U2 L2 R' B F2 D' U' F D R B2 U' F2 U' L' R	X-Cross, OLL skip, R perm
4.	22.98	R2 B F D U R' U L2 R' F' R' B2 U' L B' F2 D2 U' L D2
5.	23.83	B2 F2 L' D' U' B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F2 L2 R' U2 R' F' L' R' B'
6.	23.80	L U' B L2 B2 F L' D U' B' L2 D U' L2 R' F L U R' U2
7.	24.16	D' U2 R' D U' B2 U B' F' U R' B F R2 D' U B' F' U' B
8.	22.84	L R2 B' U R' D2 U' B2 L' R2 B2 F' D2 B' F U2 L2 R' F2 R'
9.	24.59	L B2 D U F' R2 B' F L2 B2 F' D' U B' U2 L R' U' L B'
10.	25.53 D2 L R' B2 F L' U2 F' R' D L' R' F U F2 D2 L2 B F' L2
11.	25.19	R D2 U' R B' U2 R B' F' U' R B F D2 B F R D' U2 B2
12.	16.67 B' L2 U2 L' D U' B R' D' R' D U' F' L2 B' R B F2 L2 F2 Full step

What about? Yeaah! The last time is my record! \☺/


----------



## Cride5 (May 21, 2010)

Sir E Brum said:


> 16th
> 18.22, 18.63, 22.34, 18.59, 21.75, (25.40), 19.57, 19.23, 15.51, (14.72), 20.85, 22.42 = *19.71*
> 
> 15.51 was full step with 7-move Sune COLL into my fav EPLL case
> ...



Well done! I've been quite impressed at your rate of improvement. Guess we're both now racing to sub-15, but I won't be surprised if you over take me 

... keep up the good work


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 21, 2010)

Batch 16
Times: 21.22, 25.49, 27.95, 24.57, 23.43, 26.36, 24.29, 28.26, 21.38, 26.36, 21.99, 32.76
Average: 25.01
Cube: Modded FII


----------



## PeterV (May 21, 2010)

16th Batch:

25.50, 29.80, 22.97, (41.78), 29.78, 29.22, 30.28, 29.43, 23.86, 27.55, 23.66, (18.52) = *27.21 avg.*

Worst average in this comp yet. Some of the bad solves can be attributed to forcing myself to do OLL's I'm not comfortable with yet. I messed up the alg for one of them and had to redo the last f2l, but the others were just slow recognition. I also had one solve where I dropped the cube after PLL and missed the AUF. I picked it up and AUF'ed the wrong way and dropped the cube again. I picked it up a secong time to AUF and locked up. Should've just taken the +2 :fp

Not sure, but the last single might be a NL PB


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 21, 2010)

Don't worry about it. We all have bad days. Just keep up the good work.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 21, 2010)

21.80
(35.35) what just happened?
22.78
19.61
24.52
22.82
22.83
28.40
19.88
25.01
21.43
(18.23)
Average: 23:56

I really am hoping to get sub 20 before my second comp


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 21, 2010)

AVG= 19.85
19.18
17.93
17.31
18.90
16.90
21.38
21.69
19.33
19.31
26.25 (wrong g perm)
25.77
20.52

=


----------



## cincyaviation (May 21, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Marco Aurelio said:
> 
> 
> > OK, starting here:
> ...



ummm, he wants us to know what he averages??? 
after all, its a _speedcubing_ forum...


----------



## keemy (May 22, 2010)

(OH) 23.89, 24.42, 22.13, (27.44), 24.10, 26.16, 23.98, 22.98, (20.58), 23.60, 23.10, 22.24 = 23.66

bad day in general.


----------



## no1337cube (May 22, 2010)

Statistics for 05-22-2010 12:46:10

Average: 20.93
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 18.47
Worst Time: 23.79
Individual Times:
1.	19.62	D R2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B' U' L' U R2 B2 L' R' 
2.	23.71	R2 B2 D2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' R' U' R D' L2 B' L' D' U F R'
3.	18.61	U2 B' F' R2 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 U' F L' R' U' F' L F' R2 U2 F
4.	23.44	U F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L B D L U' B2 D B2 D B' 
5.	21.25	U2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 B' D2 B' F' R2 D' B L2 F L U' B' L' D2 U'
6.	21.20	B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 U L R' F U' L' F2 D2 B' L F'
7.	19.92	U B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U' L' D' F L' R' D2 L' U L' B
8.	21.55	D' F2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 F' L2 R' U2 B' L' D U B' D R2 
9.	18.66	B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B U2 B' L R2 D R2 B' L' B2 R' D2 F
10.	21.31	L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 D' R' B' U F2 U2 L D' B U' B'
11.	(18.47)	U' F2 D F2 L2 U L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B F2 U F' D' R' D' L' D2 L 
12.	(23.79)	D2 B2 D U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F' L' R2 D B2 F' D' U' F L' B R 

Freakin lots of pops on hand with my new hybrid =.=


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 22, 2010)

29.07, 25.92, 26.71, 20.25, 22.04, (30.39), 23.02, 23.37, (18.15), 23.60, 24.93, 23.55 = 24.24

Still getting used to my F II


----------



## Luigimamo (May 22, 2010)

I'm in 

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *25.35*
Standard Deviation: 4.37
Best Time: 19.40
Worst Time: 32.56
Individual Times:
1.	24.00	
2.	31.75	
3.	21.74	
4.	21.13	
5.	28.74	
6.	25.76	
7.	21.50	
8.	19.40	
9.	21.54	
10.	32.56	
11.	25.48	
12.	30.54	

Bad average


----------



## TheMachanga (May 22, 2010)

17th batch?


----------



## dillonbladez (May 22, 2010)

results?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 22, 2010)

can anyone do the scrambles for him? i would but cube explorer doesn't work on my computer


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 23, 2010)

I thought you live in Korea? lol


----------



## Samania (May 23, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I thought you live in Korea? lol



I thought there was a disneyland in korea...


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 23, 2010)

Samania said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you live in Korea? lol
> ...



Threre might be, but I didn't know that.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> Samania said:
> 
> 
> > jackdexter75 said:
> ...


he lives in florida >_>


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 23, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > Samania said:
> ...



ohhh yeahh. I seem to remember him saying that. Hey cincyaviation, You should post the places and scrambles


----------



## Luigimamo (May 23, 2010)

I can do the scrambles if you want.

EDIT: I just remembered that my computer thinks cube explorer is a virus ... so anyone who gives me a link I can try again.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 23, 2010)

I don't have a link but that be fine too if you did them. as long as someone does. =)


----------



## Luigimamo (May 23, 2010)

17th Batch

1) R2 F R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U B D' B D2 F R' B2 D'
2) F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D U F2 R2 U2 R B R'
3) L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' R F L B' F L' F' L2 U F'
4) R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L' B' U2 L' D U L2 R' U R2
5) U L2 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L B2 U' F U L2 U2 F R
6) L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L' B D2 F L' U' F L' F2
7) R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B L U2 L D F' D' R2
8) D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R F D' B' R2 D' B U2 R'
9) R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F L F' R U L2 D' L' B' F2
10) D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' U L' R2 B R2 F' R U
11) D F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U' R F' L2 D2 L2
12) R' D2 L F2 D2 R F2 L B2 R B D' L U2 R' D U B' R2 U2 R2

I just went into cube explorer, and clicked "Generate Random Position" Then "Add and Solve" Is that right ?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 23, 2010)

It's easier of you just go Edit > Generate WCA Scramble, but as long as everyone is performing the scrambles according to WCA regulations (white on top, green in front), it should be fine.


----------



## Innocence (May 23, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> It's easier of you just go Edit > Generate WCA Scramble, but as long as everyone is performing the scrambles according to WCA regulations (white on top, green in front), it should be fine.



And why would it not be fine if they didn't perform the scrambles that way?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 23, 2010)

Innocence said:


> Toquinha1977 said:
> 
> 
> > It's easier of you just go Edit > Generate WCA Scramble, but as long as everyone is performing the scrambles according to WCA regulations (white on top, green in front), it should be fine.
> ...



For those of us who aren't colour neutral, it's entirely possible that a person could have a slightly easier scramble. Mind you, I tested it out both ways (default red=F, U=yellow) and WCA scramble (green=F, white=U) and my average was plus or minus a second.


----------



## Innocence (May 23, 2010)

Toquinha1977 said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > Toquinha1977 said:
> ...



Because people are colour biased on different colours, a WCA scramble could very easily be easy for certain people as well. I figure the different factors that could vary the difficulty make scrambling a certain way outside of a competition pointless.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 23, 2010)

Batch 17
16.13, 20.55, 22.38, 22.06, 22.44, 17.63, 18.92, 17.36, 18.95, 22.33, 21.08, 17.22 = 19.85
[email protected]!!!!!!!!11111!!!!
sub 20 avg of 12, finally!
2 and 3 are switched though


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 23, 2010)

24.77
29.96
23.16
23.68
22.86
24.18
(20.21)
26.47
22.77
24.09
(31.84)
22.53

avg: 24.45


----------



## PeterV (May 24, 2010)

17th Batch:

29.31, (20.34), 24.63, 23.88, 33.19, 21.21, 24.84, 24.50, 22.02, 20.96, 26.69, (37.86) = *25.12 avg.*

Blew a great average with that last solve. Messed up a new OLL :fp Still a good average for me. PB AO5 in there:

21.21, (24.84), 24.50, 22.02, (20.96) = 22.58 avg. avg.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2010)

17th set of scrambles:
28.21, 28.27, (21.33), 22.77, (31.38), 22.83, 24.33, 25.43, 26.09, 28.33, 29.27, 31.13 = 26.67

How horrifying. Lots of terrible mistakes, and lots of lockups. For instance, I had one place where I was trying to do a U at the end and instead did L R, costing me several seconds. How did that happen? I don't know - I guess I'm just that uncoordinated.


----------



## Zubon (May 24, 2010)

Batch 17

20.81 19.55 25.00 22.22 (18.91) 23.31 22.91 22.24 23.28 23.47 20.24 (25.17)

Average 10 of 12: 22.30


Not so bad. There was a 20.86 avg5 in there.

Will the results for the 16th batch be tallied? I got a 21.06 average...


----------



## NeuwDk (May 24, 2010)

Batch 17:

Average: 23.89 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.52
Slowest Time: 31.24
Standard Deviation: 03.25

Individual Times:
1) 25.56 
2) 29.09 
3) 25.26 
4) 23.41 
5) 25.99 
6) 18.67 
7) (31.24) 
8) 20.78 
9) (16.52) 
10) 20.62 
11) 22.62 
12) 26.93


----------



## Marco Aurelio (May 25, 2010)

I'm getting near! 


Statísticas para 05-24-2010 20:49:54

Cubos Resolvidos: 12/12
Número de Pops: 0
Média: *20.81*
Desvio de tempos: 1.71
Melhor Tempo: 17.62
Pior Tempo: 22.74
Cubo: YongJun

Tempos Individuais:
1.	17.62 B' D2 F2 D U' L' F R F2 L B L' R' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 R'	Double X-cross
2.	20.03	U' F D2 F L2 R2 B' R F' D U L2 F2 D2 B L D' B L2 F
3.	18.97	F' U L' R' D2 L R' F U2 B' U2 B2 F D' B F2 L' R2 B F
4.	21.50	R2 B F' L R' D' U2 L R2 B F D' U' B2 F L U2 F L2 U2	OLL skip
5.	22.74 B2 D U2 L R F' D2 R' D2 U' B' D' U B' D L R2 B R2 U'
6.	19.34	B' F D' U2 F' U2 L U2 B' L2 R D2 U' L' D' L2 R2 B2 F' R
7.	18.78	U' B' D2 F' R2 B F' L U F2 R D2 U' R' D' F L' R F' U2	OLL modificado para sune, PLL skip.
8.	22.45	B' R U F R2 D2 B' F' D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L D' F2 D L' U2 L2
9.	22.66	R D2 U2 B F2 D B2 F2 D' L' D' U2 R2 F' U' L2 R2 U2 L F
10.	22.31	D' F' D' B2 U L2 R B' F L2 R U' B D2 L2 D2 U L2 R2 B2
11.	21.09	D' F2 D L R D' L2 D' R' U2 F L' R F' L2 B2 F U' L R
12.	22.22	R2 D2 U L2 D2 B' F2 R2 B' F' D' L R D2 U L2 D U' L' R2


----------



## ThatGuy (May 25, 2010)

27.70, (20.21), 33.61, 24.93, 27.96, 29.91, 24.86, 25.75, (36.53), 29.01, 25.18, 20.99(PLL skip)
the 36 was me forgetting an R perm so i had to do it OH.
*average: 26.99 *


----------



## Googlrr (May 25, 2010)

Statistics for 05-24-2010 20:42:54

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.64
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 22.41
Worst Time: 30.57
Individual Times:
1.	23.28	R2 F R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U B D' B D2 F R' B2 D'
2.	24.36	F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D U F2 R2 U2 R B R'
3.	24.50	L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' R F L B' F L' F' L2 U F'
4.	25.29	R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L' B' U2 L' D U L2 R' U R2
5.	27.95	U L2 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L B2 U' F U L2 U2 F R
6.	25.22	L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L' B D2 F L' U' F L' F2
7.	26.71	R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B L U2 L D F' D' R2
8.	23.79	D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R F D' B' R2 D' B U2 R'
9.	30.57	R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F L F' R U L2 D' L' B' F2
10.	26.89	D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' U L' R2 B R2 F' R U
11.	22.41	D F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U' R F' L2 D2 L2
12.	26.72	R' D2 L F2 D2 R F2 L B2 R B D' L U2 R' D U B' R2 U2 R2


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 25, 2010)

I've missed a few weeks due to school.
17th
27.12, 28.83, 27.94, 31.50, 31.04, 29.10, 28.71, 30.72, (33.87), 29.05, (26.01), 30.84
current avg12: 29.48 (σ = 1.39)


----------



## Samania (May 25, 2010)

*17th batch*: 

31.43, 30.99, 27.32, 24.83, 25.58, 27.84, 23.66, 22.59, 23.84, 24.14, 27.54, 27.12 = 26.41 average. 

Too many lockups on the last solve >__< and i screwed up the first couple solves.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 25, 2010)

17th Batch
20.83, 21.76, 22.68, 25.20, 22.47, 16.43, 20.49, 25.87, 18.62, 21.72, 22.44, 22.66
session avg: 21.89 (σ = 1.63)


----------



## wing92 (May 25, 2010)

Batch 17:

Avg12: 23.64

25.42, 21.45, 20.57, 27.80, 26.11, 22.26, (28.06), 25.33, 21.72, 22.89, (19.74), 22.81

the 28 was a pop


----------



## FruityNinja (May 25, 2010)

12: 00:22.49 
11: 00:24.56 
10: 00:25.60 
9: 00:21.96 
8: 00:24.67 
7: 00:21.37 
6: 00:24.43 
5: 00:25.88 
4: 00:29.62 
3: 00:28.68 
2: 00:22.88 
1: 00:25.34 

not even close


----------



## FruityNinja (May 25, 2010)

12: 00:22.49 x 
11: 00:24.56 x 
10: 00:25.60 x 
9: 00:21.96 x 
8: 00:24.67 x 
7: 00:21.37 x 
6: 00:24.43 x 
5: 00:25.88 x 
4: 00:29.62 x 
3: 00:28.68 x 
2: 00:22.88 x 
1: 00:25.34 x 

=12: 00:22.49 x 
11: 00:24.56 x 
10: 00:25.60 x 
9: 00:21.96 x 
8: 00:24.67 x 
7: 00:21.37 x 
6: 00:24.43 x 
5: 00:25.88 x 
4: 00:29.62 x 
3: 00:28.68 x 
2: 00:22.88 x 
1: 00:25.34 x 

=00:22.63


----------



## iChanZer0 (May 26, 2010)

Batch 17:
21.79, 32.58, 29.79, 21.53, 25.30, 29.74, 22.48, 26.01, 25.11, 28.10, 18.55, 32.16
Average:26.20
Cube: Modded FII


----------



## dillonbladez (May 26, 2010)

...
sigh...


Spoiler



Cubes Solved: 10/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.04
Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 18.25
Worst Time: 30.33
Individual Times:
1.	22.70	R2 F R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 U2 L' U B D' B D2 F R' B2 D'
2.	30.33	F2 R' B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' D U F2 R2 U2 R B R'
3.	DNF	L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D B' R F L B' F L' F' L2 U F'
4.	21.38	R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L' B' U2 L' D U L2 R' U R2
5.	DNF	U L2 U F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 U' L B2 U' F U L2 U2 F R
6.	24.48	L2 D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 L' B D2 F L' U' F L' F2
7.	18.25	R' U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 B L U2 L D F' D' R2
8.	24.96	D2 R2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D L2 D2 R F D' B' R2 D' B U2 R'
9.	22.74	R' B2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 F L F' R U L2 D' L' B' F2
10.	23.60	D2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 R' D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R' U L' R2 B R2 F' R U
11.	27.53	D F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L' B' U' R F' L2 D2 L2
12.	24.42	R' D2 L F2 D2 R F2 L B2 R B D' L U2 R' D U B' R2 U2 R2


man, gonna have 22 avg then i messed up the end... !%#*..

edit:
yo IChanzer0, how did you go about modding your F-II...?


----------



## koreancuber (May 26, 2010)

updating it right now.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

YAY BUDDY


----------



## koreancuber (May 26, 2010)

thread updated.

sorry about the delay and stuff, I was busy over the weekend. (also, 99aceofspades99 wasn't on, so I couldn't ask him to do it) the schedule will run normal from now on. I am now finding a *new assistant*.

Also, for the death of the sub-15th race, all you sub-20 cubers can stay here. I might take Zubon's advice and just not list you, but I'm debating that. Anyhow, great times everyone!


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

or until the sub15 thread is back on it's feet. you could just list us besides the rest of the cubers. if that makes sense. Just a though. 

Also don't worry about missing a few days. You're still my favorite on the forum, 'cause you're the nicest and most helpful. =)
keep it up


----------



## ThatGuy (May 26, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> or until the sub15 thread is back on it's feet. you could just list us besides the rest of the cubers. if that makes sense. Just a though.
> 
> Also don't worry about missing a few days. You're still my favorite on the forum, 'cause you're the nicest and most helpful. =)
> keep it up



I revived the sub-15 with new scrambles so hopefully people will notice and it'll start again. I have lots of time so it probably won't die due to lack of weeklies. (Sub 20ers come over now).


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > or until the sub15 thread is back on it's feet. you could just list us besides the rest of the cubers. if that makes sense. Just a though.
> ...



Oh All right. But if you are going to revive it you should just make a whole new thread so that you can keep the updates on the first post. it makes more sense then controlling the thread without being the op


----------



## koreancuber (May 26, 2010)

bad idea altogether. Diniz is still kinda active, so just ask him to revive it. ee don't want two sub-15 threads.


----------



## jackdexter75 (May 26, 2010)

Yah good point


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2010)

18th set of scrambles:
22.41, 28.22, 27.13, 24.84, 22.21, (19.50), (28.46), 21.58, 19.71, 25.69, 21.68, 22.09 = 23.56

Well, at least I finally got a semi-respectable attempt again. I even got a counting sub-20!  I'm not making much overall progress, though.


----------



## vvtopkar (May 26, 2010)

18th Set:
16.80, 17.50, 18.57, (14.78), 19.02, 17.05, 19.12, 18.71, 16.58, 19.41, (21.56), 18.28= *18.10* (!!!)

SUB 19!!!!!!
Idk what happened, I haven't been cubing at all, I just thought I'd try the scrambles. I was just... in the zone .

This also consisted of an average of 5: 17.62.... I hadn't even gotten a sub 19 average of 5 when I got that.....

It has been a truly perplexing day for me...


----------



## Anthony (May 26, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, Ved. 

Also, I should start doing this for OH...


----------



## NeuwDk (May 26, 2010)

Batch 18:

Average: 22.90 sec.

Fastest Time: 18.89
Slowest Time: 30.72
Standard Deviation: 01.46

Individual Times:
1) 21.36 
2) 24.89 
3) 22.81 
4) 24.87 
5) 23.38 
6) (30.72) 
7) 21.99 
8) 21.65 
9) (18.89) 
10) 24.36 
11) 20.87 
12) 22.85


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 26, 2010)

Hey, uh, am I too late to join? Anyway, I'll just post my times here, and if I AM too late, you can just ignore or delete this post, alright? Thanks.

18th Batch: 

28.43, (31.48), DNF-26.97, 26.16, 23.69, 25.89, 29.64, 22.82, 24.47, 23.71, (21.52), 29.54=26.12


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Okay. Let me make this clear again.
> 
> *ANYONE CAN JOIN AT ANYTIME.*



Yeah, well, just checking. Great, I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 27, 2010)

I just graduated the sub30 thread
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=386784#post386784

So hopefully I'll be getting sub20 times..not anytime soon but hopefully eventually! 

I'll join in next scramble.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 27, 2010)

, First place!
i can has self esteem?
average coming soon, maybe tomorrow though


----------



## keemy (May 27, 2010)

(OH) 20.45, 27.38, 22.03, 22.70, 21.73, 23.57, 23.12, 18.03, 23.41, 23.46, (17.12), (28.03) = 22.59 

whoops counting 27

the 17 i decided to try cross on yellow because white sucked werked out nice would have been a 16.xx but i missed kezboard once when trying to stop


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 27, 2010)

18th batch

Avg:21.33

20.02
19.90
22.40
(18.67)
20.15
22.28
(26.79)
21.01
21.47
22.94
19.64
23.48


----------



## Samania (May 27, 2010)

*18th batch*
24.12
19.56
28.76
17.62
26.16
26.33
28.56
26.93
27.35
20.48
27.53
27.05

session avg: 25.41 (σ = 2.91)
session mean: 25.04


----------



## ThatGuy (May 27, 2010)

Average: *00:26.26*
00:26.88	
00:26.24	
00:24.35	
00:24.78	
00:25.19	
00:33.21	
00:26.45	
00:32.89	
00:24.47	
00:26.03	
00:25.32	
00:21.07	
had lots of pops.


----------



## cuber952 (May 27, 2010)

26.13,21.08,22.08,24.61,19.61,19.94,21.90,20.09,19.56,19.31,21.27,17.25
Average=21.06 
This could have been a lot better but i misinserted so many f2l pairs


----------



## Googlrr (May 27, 2010)

18th Batch:

Statistics for 05-26-2010 20:06:32

Average: 26.40
Standard Deviation: 2.12
Best Time: 20.82
Worst Time: 33.01
Individual Times:
1. (33.01) U R2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L U' R' D U' L R F U
2. (20.82) U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F D B L B2 U' B R F' R2
3. 22.80 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F' D2 R' U R' F L B'
4. 26.14 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R D' L2 B' L R F R' B U2
5. 25.32 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F L' R2 B' F' D' F R2 U2 B2 D'
6. 26.12 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D F' D R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B' L2
7. 25.86 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D B L2 U' R F2 L' F2 U B D
8. 28.59 B2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B U2 L2 D' L U' B U F U
9. 27.15 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L U' F2 L U' F D' B2 U'
10. 25.32 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U B2 L2 R2 F' R' U B D B D2 L' U F R' F2
11. 25.50 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L D' R2 U2 F U' B U' R' B2 F2
12. 31.19 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R' B' U' R' U2 F2 L' R


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 27, 2010)

18th batch
22.90, 20.94, 18.98, 24.79, 20.09, 23.79, 23.78, 22.02, 19.71, 20.46, 21.03, 25.37


session avg: 21.95 (σ = 1.68)


----------



## Lumej (May 27, 2010)

I stopped to reaaaally practise some time ago, but want to start again, cause I feel I can get a litttle bit faster. And so thought I'd try this - and was rewarded with a new PB =)

Average: 23.52
Standard Deviation: 2.87
Best Time: 16.20
Worst Time: 30.29
Individual Times:
1.	25.65 
2.	22.33	
3.	24.56	
4.	21.65	
5.	(16.20) 
6.	22.71	
7.	25.63	
8.	21.76	
9.	17.76 
10.	29.00 
11.	24.16	
12.	(30.29)


----------



## Zubon (May 27, 2010)

18th Batch

22.81 22.28 23.88 23.82 (18.17) 20.17 18.85 21.72 21.10 22.43 18.72 (23.90)

Avg 10 of 12: 21.58

Crappy start but 2 counting 18s helped a lot!


----------



## lorki3 (May 27, 2010)

*Statistics for 05-27-2010 15:57:03

Average: 23.39
Standard Deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 19.71
Worst Time: 38.72
Individual Times:
1.	(19.71)	L R' U2 B F2 R2 F R B' F2 L2 R2 D' B2 D U B L' F2 R' D' F' R B' U'
2.	20.65	D2 U2 F' L' U' L2 D2 U2 B L R U2 R2 F L' R B2 F L R B2 D' U2 B2 D2
3.	19.86	D' F' U B2 F2 U B2 F D U' L2 R' D' U2 L2 R' U R2 F2 R' B2 D' B' L D2
4.	25.59	R2 B F U2 B' F' R' U R B' F' L' R2 D' U L D' U L' R' F L' R D L2
5.	24.81	L2 U' R D' B F U F2 L B L' D L2 R' F L2 F R F2 U' L R' D B2 F
6.	23.03	B U R2 B D' U2 B2 F R2 F D' F2 D' F2 L2 R B U B2 D2 L R D R' B
7.	23.06	D2 U B2 U' R U' B2 F L B F' D' R U' L2 B2 U B' F2 U R B2 F' L' R2
8.	21.35	L2 R U' L2 R U L R2 D B D2 U2 B2 F R D B D L2 R B D2 U L2 R
9.	22.14	L2 D R U L U' L R B2 D U B' F' D2 U R D2 U' B D' B F L2 D2 U'
10.	(38.72)	D L' R' B F2 L2 U2 L R2 F2 L B F D F U' B' F2 R F2 L' R D2 U2 R
11.	26.16	B2 D' U' L' R D2 U R' D' L' B F2 D U' B' L' B' R B' L B' L2 U B' D'
12.	27.22	U' R2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L' D2 U' F2 D' B' F R F' L B D' U' L B2 U2 F2 L'

*


Sorry for not posting times I was really busy and didn't cube at all


----------



## PeterV (May 27, 2010)

Woo-hoo, finally a top ten finish! Hopefully I'll get to the 18th batch tonight.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 28, 2010)

18th batch
19.09, 24.97, 20.81, 18.23, 20.88, 26.77, 17.17, 16.81, 23.75, 22.27, 21.95, 19.94 = 20.91
should have been sub 20


----------



## PeterV (May 28, 2010)

18th Batch:

(18.27), 34.91, 28.09, 22.58, 24.22, 28.81, 25.43, 26.09, (35.43), 26.02, 26.13, 22.25 = *26.45 avg.*

Typical average for me. First solve was a PB (NL)


----------



## liljthedude (May 28, 2010)

24.57, 20.18, 22.34, (24.86), 20.76, 20.97, 23.97, 20.61, (19.83), 21.78, 24.64, 23.22 = 22.30 

My AV was stolen, got a Haiyan..so I'm back.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 28, 2010)

23.84
20.46 (+2)
26.81
25.86
23.38
27.25
(32.34)
(19.25)
28.61
28.09
29.43
24.58

avg: 26.03

Not happy with this one.


----------



## no1337cube (May 28, 2010)

Statistics for 05-28-2010 16:04:43

Average: *20.34*
Standard Deviation: *0.00* WTF inhuman consistency ?
Best Time: 16.91
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	23.11	
2.	17.98	
3.	19.40	
4.	(DNF) Wrong Cross
5.	21.44	
6.	20.84	
7.	20.13	
8.	17.12	
9.	17.66	
10.	23.17	
11.	(16.91)	
12.	22.56	

With an 18.30 Ao5


----------



## Rorix (May 28, 2010)

Average: 24.33 sec.

Fastest Time: 18.65
Slowest Time: DNF
Standard Deviation: 03.54

Individual Times:
1) (DNF) U R2 D' B2 D L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B' L U' R' D U' L R F U
2) 20.75 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U L2 D' F D B L B2 U' B R F' R2 
3) 25.07 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 F L2 D2 R2 U2 F' L F' D2 R' U R' F L B' 
4) 29.38 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 R D' L2 B' L R F R' B U2
5) 20.09 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F L' R2 B' F' D' F R2 U2 B2 D' 
6) 24.25 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U F2 D F' D R2 F2 R' D2 U2 R B' L2 
7) 27.05 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D B L2 U' R F2 L' F2 U B D
8) (18.65) B2 D' L2 U B2 D B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B U2 L2 D' L U' B U F U
9) 26.55 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 U2 L U' F2 L U' F D' B2 U'
10) 26.57 F2 L2 D' R2 D' U B2 L2 R2 F' R' U B D B D2 L' U F R' F2
11) 27.67 F2 U L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 L D' R2 U2 F U' B U' R' B2 F2
12) 21.60 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 R' B' U' R' U2 F2 L' R

Damn that DNF. Was on OLL then I heard the inspection time 321 countdown beeps


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 28, 2010)

no1337cube said:


> Standard Deviation: *0.00* WTF inhuman consistency ?



Actually it's probably a programming error. To get an SD of 0 all your solves would have to be the exact same time.


18th batch:
17.91, (23.45), 18.90, 20.70, (15.92), 17.49, 18.74, 20.45, 21.63, 20.39, 19.14, 20.94 = 19.63

15.92 was full step, just really smooth F2L and easy COLL + EPLL.


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 29, 2010)

19.69, 24.52, 20.52, 25.61, 20.66, 20.17, (27.13), 17.56, 22.94, (16.20), 22.89, 22.44 

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.20
worst time: 27.13

current avg5: 20.96 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 20.22 (σ = 2.19)

current avg12: 21.70 (σ = 2.30)
best avg12: 21.70 (σ = 2.30)

session avg: 21.70 (σ = 2.30)
session mean: 21.69


----------



## koreancuber (May 29, 2010)

results

1. vvtopkar 18.10
2. Sir E Brum 19.63
3. no1337cube 20.34
4. cincyaviation 20.91
5. cuber952 21.06
6. JeffDelucia 21.33
7. Zubon 21.58
8. cuberkid10 21.79
9. RainbowBoy 21.95
10. liljthedude 22.30

scrambles up tomorrow (or later today  having sleep over and remembered i had to do this. there might be some mistakes (using notepad instead of excel), so sorry if I have any)


----------



## TheMachanga (May 29, 2010)

18th

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.84
worst time: 23.57

session avg: *19.10* (σ = 1.61)

17.17, (23.57), 19.33, 20.98, 21.70, 19.21, 18.78, 19.69, (13.84[Non-lucky!]), 19.73, 18.53, 15.85


----------



## oprah62 (May 29, 2010)

latest:
ignore my scrambles. i didnt roll it

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 23.56
Standard Deviation: 2.15
Best Time: 18.37
Worst Time: 26.20
Individual Times:
1.	23.79	L D2 U B L' R' D U2 L2 F D' U2 F2 L D B D' U L B F2 L D F' L'
2.	24.89	U2 L' D' U2 L' R' D' U' F' L' R B' L R2 B L R D B' F' U' B' R' F R
3.	25.12	F2 L2 R' D2 U R' B2 F' R' U' F' D' B' D B F' D2 U' R' B2 R2 B F2 D' U'
4.	24.04	L2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 R' D U L R2 B2 D' F' D2 U' L D' U2 B' F2 L' R2 B' F2
5.	18.37	B' F2 U2 L' D L2 R2 F D2 B D' L' R D U2 F' D L2 R' B' F2 D2 F U' L'
6.	26.15	L2 R' D B R2 U' B' F2 L' R' D' U' F2 U' L R2 F2 L F' L' R' D2 U2 L' U
7.	22.92	U R2 U' B F2 D U2 B' F' L' R F' D' L B D U2 B2 F2 L' R D' U2 R2 U
8.	22.61	U' L' R' B' L' R2 B2 D' R D U' R' D U L' R2 F' D' U' L B2 L' R' B R2
9.	21.47	D' L2 R2 D' U' B2 F2 U R2 B' F D' U F2 U2 L' R2 F2 D' B D2 U' B U' L
10.	26.20	L2 D2 U R B D2 L' R' F D2 U2 L2 B F D2 L2 R2 F2 U R F' U' F D' L'
11.	22.03	F2 D U' B' F R2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 D U B' D2 U L' R2 B' F2 L'
12.	25.13	L2 B2 F L F R2 U' L B F' D U2 F D R' U2 L D U' F2 L' B U B' F'


----------



## koreancuber (May 29, 2010)

huh? the results were up 15 hours ago. anyway, the next batch is up


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> huh? the results were up 15 hours ago. anyway, the next batch is up



First page says:

"Here are the *1th* batch of scrambles:"

I assume the typo should say *19th*?

EDIT: Saw you fixed the typo. Thanks!


----------



## JeffDelucia (May 29, 2010)

Most recent batch not sure which it says 1th batch

avg 20.97

22.21
(24.60)
(15.24)
18.91
18.30
21.78
22.10
24.52
20.24
21.44
21.86
18.38


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 29, 2010)

20.58 (boo)


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2010)

19 Batch:

25.46, 26.96, (29.88), 25.86, 29.69, 26.41, 26.21, 23.58, 27.27, 23.72, 25.43, (19.78) = *26.06 avg.*

A pretty decent average for me. Pretty conistent too. The big accomplishment in this average was that there were no sup-30 solves. I think this is my first AO12 without any  Last sub-20 solve was an OLL skip, but I'll take it.


----------



## Rorix (May 30, 2010)

19th

Average: 24.17 sec.

Fastest Time: 19.43
Slowest Time: 30.45
Standard Deviation: 03.02

Individual Times:
1) 23.64 R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B D2 U F L' B2 D' U' R2 F R2 U 
2) (30.45) D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 D' F L' R B' U R2 D' L' U2 B R' 
3) 23.91 B2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L R' U2 B2 F' D U2 F' U' R' D L U2 
4) 23.21 B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D U' R B U' R' D R2 F' U' B R2 D' R' 
5) 23.72 F2 D' U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 U F2 D' B L' U F R 
6) 29.55 D F2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R B F' L D2 L D F2 D' F' 
7) 21.54 L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 D B' D2 B' D' L' D' R F' L B D U' 
8) 27.53 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B U2 L2 U' F L' R U2 L 
9) 21.45 U B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R D2 U B U2 R D' L2 B' R2 
10)  20.02 U F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' L U L2 F2 L2 B F' R' B2 D F' R' U'
11) 27.16 B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L B' U2 R F' D2 R' D2 B' F2
12) (19.43) R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U F' D B2 F2 L2 U' R' B2


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 30, 2010)

19th Batch

21.44, 23.10, 20.50, 23.72, 23.47, 21.53, 22.75, 22.74, 22.99, 17.49, 22.46

session avg: 22.33 (σ = 0.91)
Man i suck... D:


----------



## xXzaKerXx (May 30, 2010)

DNF, 31.08, 22.29, 27.91, 31.95, 32.06, 26.93, 25.66, DNF, 28.60, (32.67), (21.67)= 28.08

OMG haven't been practising lately.


----------



## Logan (May 30, 2010)

I guess I have to join this thread now that i'm sub 30.


*sigh* I have a loooong way to go!


----------



## cuber952 (May 30, 2010)

20.61,22.81,20.41,18.56,18.78,20.30,20.09,18.09,20.55,18.33,18.83,15.77
AVERAGE=19.42 YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2010)

19th set of scrambles:
27.09, 23.21, 23.59, 24.97, 22.86, (35.56), 24.61, 22.80, (22.47), 23.55, 26.16, 24.80 = 24.36

Sigh. My best solve was 22.47. It seems like I'm just making no progress at all. I'm looking forward to all the competitions coming up - maybe I can get some pointers that will help me improve again.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (May 30, 2010)

OH: 21.99, 25.58, 25.39, 21.93, 25.22, (28.59), 19.35, 20.89, (18.74), 23.69, 19.22, 22.52 = 22.58

Solve 7-11 are my first sub-20 avg5


----------



## vvtopkar (May 30, 2010)

16.77, 22.05, 18.83,18.55,20.97,19.72,18.69,17.15,18.81,21.90,20.77,18.77 = *19.43 avg 12*

NOOOOOO!!! CUBER952 BEAT ME BY .01 s -dies-

haha, but at least it's sub 20


----------



## Xishem (May 31, 2010)

Average of 12: 24.99
1. (20.52)
2. 24.25 
3. 22.12 
4. 23.77 
5. 27.69 
6. 23.19 
7. 24.79 
8. (33.62) 
9. 25.40 
10. 26.73 
11. 29.16 
12. 22.82


----------



## liljthedude (May 31, 2010)

(15.32), 19.81, 23.96, (DNF(26.82)), 27.78, 22.86, 20.33, 24.32, 19.06, 25.47, 22.98, 26.47 = 23.30 (σ = 2.75)

Worst I've done all day.


----------



## Googlrr (May 31, 2010)

Statistics for 05-30-2010 23:57:45

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.16
Standard Deviation: 3.74
Best Time: 22.06
Worst Time: 34.49
Individual Times:
1.	22.06	R2 D' U' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B D2 U F L' B2 D' U' R2 F R2 U
2.	24.35	D' B2 L2 U B2 D' L2 U F2 D' F L' R B' U R2 D' L' U2 B R'
3.	22.50	B2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2 U2 L R' U2 B2 F' D U2 F' U' R' D L U2
4.	26.25	B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 R2 D U' R B U' R' D R2 F' U' B R2 D' R'
5.	34.49	F2 D' U' B2 D' L2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 B R2 U F2 D' B L' U F R
6.	26.91	D F2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R B F' L D2 L D F2 D' F'
7.	23.09	L2 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 D B' D2 B' D' L' D' R F' L B D U'
8.	29.94	D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B U2 L2 U' F L' R U2 L
9.	27.37	U B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' R D2 U B U2 R D' L2 B' R2
10.	28.48	U F2 D B2 F2 D' R2 D' L U L2 F2 L2 B F' R' B2 D F' R' U'
11.	32.75	B2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L B' U2 R F' D2 R' D2 B' F2
12.	27.73	R2 D' B2 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U F' D B2 F2 L2 U' R' B2

Very bad :< A few solves were done on Orange blocks instead of my usual red, and they weren't too bad, but I still should've done better I think.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2010)

Average of 12: 26.03
1. 21.94 
2. 24.22 
3. 27.46 
4. 24.48 
5. (20.62) 
6. 23.07 
7. (43.49) 
8. 27.33 
9. 28.34 
10. 32.93 
11. 24.17 
12. 26.32 
pretty good start..then i died.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 31, 2010)

Batch 19:

28.66	
23.71	
26.65	
26.65 (includes +2 penalty)
25.80 
(19.65)
(34.91)
25.94	
25.81	
21.75	
24.93	
22.59

25.25


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 1, 2010)

should I extend for a day because it's memorial day?


----------



## Samania (Jun 1, 2010)

22.85, 28.05, 25.20, 28.73, 27.76, 22.19, 22.48, 24.43, 29.50, 24.37, 26.97, 30.34 = *26.03*

That last solve was UUUUUUUUGGGLLLLY.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 1, 2010)

haha just realized.... 20,000 views!


----------



## wing92 (Jun 1, 2010)

Batch 19
avg: 23.22

20.23, 25.05, 25.53, 20.67, 24.21, 24.41, 24.15, (29.09), 21.09, 25.02, (19.91), 21.87


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> should I extend for a day because it's memorial day?



I say extend til Wednesday.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 1, 2010)

*batch 19*

Average: 22.02
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 16.69
Worst Time: 27.21
Individual Times:
1.	24.94	
2.	20.49	
3.	(16.69) pll skip
4.	26.39	
5.	22.89	
6.	20.02	
7.	20.84 x cross fail:fp
8.	20.60	
9.	20.14	
10.	(27.21)	
11.	25.50	
12.	18.43


I entered at the beginning but I never did an average so here my first or second average I don't now

Nice average
Cube: modded Alpha V


----------



## NeuwDk (Jun 1, 2010)

19th batch: 

Average: 21.56 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.60
Slowest Time: 25.81
Standard Deviation: 01.70

Individual Times:
1) 19.05 
2) (25.81) 
3) 21.41 
4) 23.02 
5) 24.31 
6) 22.04 
7) 21.25 
8) 19.25 
9) 23.20 
10) (16.60) 
11) 21.76 
12) 20.34


----------



## no1337cube (Jun 1, 2010)

Statistics for 06-01-2010 21:05:27

Average: *18.84* O M Gee  With counting 21
Standard Deviation: 1.34
Best Time: 14.42
Worst Time: 21.32+
Individual Times:
1.	(14.42)	
2.	19.07	
3.	(21.32+)	
4.	21.02	
5.	19.32	
6.	20.52	
7.	18.26	
8.	16.10	
9.	19.10	
10.	19.00	
11.	18.64	
12.	17.36


SD 0.70 Ao5 :


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-01-2010 21:09:39

Average: 18.33
Standard Deviation: 0.70
Best Time: 16.10
Worst Time: 19.10
Individual Times:
1.	(16.10)	R' B2 F' D2 B' L2 R B R' D F2 D2 U L' R' U B2 F2 R D2 R' B F D2 F
2.	(19.10)	D' F' D2 U F' R D2 L' U B2 L2 R' B U B2 U2 R F' L2 B2 F2 R U' B2 U2
3.	19.00	D2 B2 D2 F2 D U B' R2 U F D U F2 L2 R' F2 U' B F D U L' R B D
4.	18.64	F2 D2 R' B2 L D L R D2 L D' R D' U B D2 F L' B2 U B' D U2 F2 R
5.	17.36	D2 L2 R' D2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D L2 R2 F2 L' R' D U' F2 D2 R B' F2 R'


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 2, 2010)

i'm back

Statistics for 06-01-2010 19:08:47

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.81
Standard Deviation: 7.35
Best Time: 14.56
Worst Time: 41.98
Individual Times:
1.	25.70	
2.	29.64	
3.	41.98	
4.	39.25	
5.	24.27
6.	34.34
7.	26.03	
8.	14.56	(WTF? this came out of nowhere)
9.	32.17	
10.	31.06
11.	26.31	
12.	20.44	

lol std. a bit rusty for not speedcubing for a while, but I'll get back up there soon.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jun 2, 2010)

19th
20.62, (33.65), (20.12), 28.24, 23.41, 26.68, 28.26, 27.47, 29.66, 21.85, 30.28, 25.86

26.23 (σ = 3.11)

I usually never have this many sub 25 solves.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 2, 2010)

21.41, (29.03), 28.79, 28.71, 21.19, 22.86, (19.43), 22.45, 19.73, 25.40, 22.96, 22.61 = 23.61
OH


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 2, 2010)

22.96, 22.07, 20.21, 27.78, 25.82, 23.16, 19.12, 28.82, 21.08, 27.35, 23.41, 19.16 = *23.30 avg 12*

Joining cos Jon is joining


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 3, 2010)

updated. from now on, I'm only doing it once a week, and I'll explain more later.


----------



## keemy (Jun 3, 2010)

20th batch (OH)

(17.10), 23.20, 21.22, 21.84, 24.24, 23.44, 24.40, 21.78, 21.25, 17.68, 20.32, (25.25) = 21.93

XP alright i got a 21.98 avg of 100 the other day so i guess slightly below average such my last time was a 25 though.


----------



## no1337cube (Jun 3, 2010)

Batch 20:
Yay for Sub20 Once again XD

Statistics for 06-03-2010 21:55:31

Average: *19.36*
Standard Deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 15.66
Worst Time: 22.38
Individual Times:
1.	22.08 Green Cross
2.	17.03	
3.	18.24	
4.	(22.38)	
5.	21.55	
6.	18.45	
7.	19.49 Wrong Cross
8.	17.39	
9.	(15.66) Full Step
10.	16.52	Preserved F2L Pair
11.	21.11	
12.	21.72	

Good Ao5 For me:


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-03-2010 21:56:50

Average: 17.45
Standard Deviation: 0.79
Best Time: 15.66
Worst Time: 19.49
Individual Times:
1.	18.45 
2.	(19.49) Wrong Cross
3.	17.39	
4.	(15.66) Full Step
5.	16.52	Preserved F2L Pair


----------



## wsc78 (Jun 3, 2010)

19th Batch:

26.39, 23.63, 25.53, 22.48, (28.14), (21.33), 24.50, 24.13, 23.78, 24.52, 26.86, 26.89 = 24.87 AVG 12
Kind of crappy, but it'll do


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 3, 2010)

*batch 20*Statistics for 06-03-2010 18:11:20

*Average: 23.43*
Standard Deviation: 1.50
Best Time: 19.59
Worst Time: 27.27
Individual Times:
1.	(27.27)	
2.	22.38	
3.	(19.59)	
4.	20.78	
5.	26.13	
6.	22.40	
7.	21.80	
8.	25.25	
9.	22.75	
10.	23.08	
11.	25.09	
12.	24.61	


horrible average normally I average 22 sec 
And my alpha v locks up and it is modded


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 3, 2010)

Just graduated from race to Sub-30! Here are my results (quite amazing in my opinion for someone who was avg 31-32 2 weeks ago)
BATCH 20
Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 26.52*
Standard Deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 22.50
Worst Time: 30.53
Individual Times:
1.	24.66	D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L B' R2 F' D' L B L2 D2 F' L U2
2.	22.50 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U F' L2 F2 U2 L D' U L B R'	Full OLL alg +pll skip no AUF
3.	25.19	R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' U' L2 R' B2 F R' B' L2
4.	27.28	B2 D' U B2 U L2 R2 U' L' D2 B' L2 U' R' F2 L2 U B2 R'
5.	26.69	U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F U' L' R D L F2 R F L'
6.	26.28	F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U B' D F' D2 L F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2
7.	22.77	B2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L' F' L2 D2 F' R' D' F R2
8.	27.26	B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L R' U' B' F2 L D' F2 R2
9.	30.33	D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U' L U' R B'
10.	DNF U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 F' U L' U2 R2 U2 B2 F U
11.	30.53	F2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' R B L' B F' D F D' L
12.	28.23	F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U R U' B' L2 R U' B' R D2 L


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

i missed last week due to finals (high school) and i'm not going to do this week yet in fear of jinxing myself for ohio on saturday


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 4, 2010)

dont mind the scrambles, i timed using qqtimer so they have to be their 17.88 best avg 5!!!!!

Session average: 19.48
1. 17.80 D L' B' U R2 L2 F' B' R2 U2 L B F L' U' B' F2 L B' F2 L' B' R' B' L 
2. 17.68 L2 F2 L' D' L B2 F' D2 L F2 B L' B L2 U D' F' R2 F' L' D2 L' R' F B 
3. 16.94 F' B D F' B D2 F D U2 L' R F L2 R' F' R' F D2 U R' U' L R' D2 L' 
4. 18.50 R' U L F2 D2 B' U' R U B2 D2 U2 B' F D' R U' D F' L F' L F' D' U2 
5. 20.56 D2 R L' F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B L F2 D2 L D' F R U B D' F' U F' L2 B' 
6. 17.46 F2 R' D' U' L' D U' F' R2 L D B R2 D' L2 R' B D' F U L2 R D F D 
7. 24.93 B2 L' B D2 L U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L R' F2 R' B2 D U2 L' D2 F D L2 D2 
8. 19.72 U' F' B2 L' B2 L2 D F2 D2 R2 U B' L' D' R' U2 L2 R2 D' U' F2 L2 B L2 U2 
9. 23.38 R F' D2 L' F' B L' D' L2 B2 F2 R' B2 R2 L D' B R' B L' B2 U R2 D2 U' 
10. 17.81 D' L2 D' L' D' F' L' F' R2 L' F R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 R2 B2 F D' F 
11. (15.81) B' F2 R' D B R2 B' L' F2 R2 B2 L' R2 F' B2 L U' F' R2 L U D2 F2 B' D 
12. (26.28) L' F2 R' U D R F U D2 B2 L' U' B R U' B' U2 B2 U R F2 U2 F' D' F2


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 4, 2010)

20.16,24.86,23.55,17.58,24.68,19.75,20.08,20.16,21.96,44.21,18.91.17.08
AVERAGE=22.74 This average was terrible. the 44.21 popped.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 4, 2010)

im going to join this
BATCH 20

27.60
26.52
20.07
29.12
26.98
26.34
28.99
28.78
31.72
29.24
29.14
31.64

avg=28.01 bad for me 
the sart was ok but after that it went all down hill mainnly because i was very tired and it was 03:00 am :O


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 4, 2010)

#	Time	Del
01 22.02 [x]
02 19.28 [x]
03 22.05 [x]
04 20.31 [x]
05 23.75 [x]
06 18.73 [x]
07 24.76 [x]
08 26.72 [x]
09 24.90 [x]
10 20.86 [x]
11 22.76 [x]
12 20.47 [x]
Type	Average
Session:	22.21
Of 5:	21.46
Of 12	: 22.11

gosh, that was terrible. i blame it all on poverty in west india


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 4, 2010)

20th
Average of 12: 25.43
1. 27.00 
2. 22.58 
3. 22.22 
4. 30.09 
5. 27.04 
6. (21.21) 
7. 22.92 
8. 23.34 
9. (31.65) (pop) 
10. 29.66 
11. 25.75 
12. 23.70 
was going to be OK...but then pop...and next solve sucked.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 4, 2010)

20th Batch
23.04, 19.87, 22.76, 22.46, 17.42, 21.82, 20.83, 25.25, 21.24, 21.30, 19.95

session avg: 21.48 (σ = 1.08)


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 4, 2010)

20th
Avg = *26.08*

Lost the times, doesnt really matter is was a bad average anyway.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2010)

20th set of scrambles:
Average: 23.64
(20.21), 23.36, 24.94, (26.59), 24.15, 20.90, 26.13, 23.18, 22.68, 23.86, 24.84, 22.40

I was using my newest modded Alpha V. I like it better because it's black (my first one was white). I'm thinking I'll probably use it this weekend in Ohio.


----------



## NeuwDk (Jun 4, 2010)

batch 20: taken to consideration that i only had one sub-20 which wasn't counting, it was a good avg, but i really gonna need those sub-20 singles now
Average: 22.04 sec.

Fastest Time: 19.93
Slowest Time: 30.09
Standard Deviation: 01.72

22.15,25.63,21.42,21.85,(19.93),23.73,20.36,20.08,20.58,21.42,(30.09),23.21


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 4, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 20th set of scrambles:
> Average: 23.64
> (20.21), 23.36, 24.94, (26.59), 24.15, 20.90, 26.13, 23.18, 22.68, 23.86, 24.84, 22.40
> 
> I was using my newest modded Alpha V. I like it better because it's black (my first one was white). I'm thinking I'll probably use it this weekend in Ohio.


Then we'll both be using home-modded AV's, cool.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jun 5, 2010)

20th 
24.79, 33.74, 25.39, 28.33, (23.25), 27.63, 27.05, 25.76, (33.83), 25.04, 27.36, 31.84
avg: 27.69 (σ = 2.82)


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

From now on, I'll be doing the race once a week. Results will be up on Wednesday and the scrambles (times) will be due before Wednesday at 5 o'clock. 

Why? I have finals, I lost an interest in cubing just a bit (starting to recover) and I think 3 days is too frequent.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 5, 2010)

That would help me out a lot. I've been too busy to get in any of the batches. So I've just been doing sub 30 thread OH cause he does it weekly.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 5, 2010)

It's all the same to me...I just came home after a night of partying and decided to try out the contest just to see what happens, figuring that I'd be more relaxed (ie: slower but more focused, no lockups, etc.). Let's just say my average is incredibly embarrassing, so I'm not posting my results on general principle.


----------



## Rorix (Jun 5, 2010)

20th

Average: 24.84 sec.

Fastest Time: 19.26
Slowest Time: 37.47
Standard Deviation: 03.20

Individual Times:
1) 24.44 D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L B' R2 F' D' L B L2 D2 F' L U2 
2) 26.51 D F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U F' L2 F2 U2 L D' U L B R' 
3) 20.61+ R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' U' L2 R' B2 F R' B' L2 
4) 26.00 B2 D' U B2 U L2 R2 U' L' D2 B' L2 U' R' F2 L2 U B2 R' 
5) 30.69 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F U' L' R D L F2 R F L' 
6) 22.78 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U B' D F' D2 L F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2 
7) (37.47) B2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L' F' L2 D2 F' R' D' F R2 
8) 25.23 B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L R' U' B' F2 L D' F2 R2 
9) 26.63 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U' L U' R B' 
10) 19.65 U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 F' U L' U2 R2 U2 B2 F U 
11) 25.81 F2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' R B L' B F' D F D' L
12) (19.26) F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U R U' B' L2 R U' B' R D2 L

Not bad I think. Had a couple bad solves but enough good ones to compensate


----------



## Innocence (Jun 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> From now on, I'll be doing the race once a week. Results will be up on Wednesday and the scrambles (times) will be due before Wednesday at 5 o'clock.
> 
> Why? I have finals, I lost an interest in cubing just a bit (starting to recover) and I think 3 days is too frequent.



I've "quit" cubing. I might regain interest in the holidays, might not. It's just getting a little monotonous, and I'm a little bored. I'm still waiting on popbuying though, and will get stickers for my other Haiyan-Memory, so maybe after that I'll regain interest. With popbuying I'll get my 4x4x4, and I really like 4x4x4, so maybe. Also a new minx, which I like.

tl;dr: I've quit cubing, but not forever.


----------



## otsyke (Jun 5, 2010)

i think this is the perfect contest for me! 

Average: 21.66
Standard Deviation: 2.72
Best Time: 17.54
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	21.20	D2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 L B' R2 F' D' L B L2 D2 F' L U2
2.	19.46	D F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U F' L2 F2 U2 L D' U L B R'
3.	23.32	R2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' U' L2 R' B2 F R' B' L2
4.	28.95	B2 D' U B2 U L2 R2 U' L' D2 B' L2 U' R' F2 L2 U B2 R'
5.	(17.54)	U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 U2 F U' L' R D L F2 R F L'
6.	18.93	F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U B' D F' D2 L F' D2 B' U2 R2 U2
7.	19.34	B2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U2 B' L' F' L2 D2 F' R' D' F R2
8.	21.96	B2 D' U2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 L R' U' B' F2 L D' F2 R2
9.	24.16	D2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 B R2 F D2 L2 U' L U' R B'
10.	19.46	U' L2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 F' R2 F' U L' U2 R2 U2 B2 F U
11.	(DNF)	F2 U R2 D B2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U' F' R B L' B F' D F D' L
12.	19.79	F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' U R U' B' L2 R U' B' R D2 L


----------



## Googlrr (Jun 5, 2010)

20th Batch
26.99, 20.42, 29.76, 21.92, 28.96, 29.34, 23.95, 24.43, 24.66, 28.16, 29.79, 24.37 => *26.25*


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 5, 2010)

20th
25.49, (25.74), 24.83, 23.36, 24.55, 25.46, 22.87, 22.07, 24.96, 23.64, (17.81), 20.43 = 23.76

LOL, just after waking up with no warmup. I spent at least 20 seconds on inspection for the majority of the solves.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 6, 2010)

AVG: 19.77 

22.59, 
23.81, 
14.23, 
20.84, 
20.16, 
20.07, 
17.04, 
18.88, 
19.97, 
19.07, 
21.23, 
17.84

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.23
worst time: 23.81

that 14.xx solve had a 6 sec F2L. That made me freak so I could have gotten a better time for last layer if I hadn't gotted freaked a rushed it. but this was still great.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 6, 2010)

Innocence said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > From now on, I'll be doing the race once a week. Results will be up on Wednesday and the scrambles (times) will be due before Wednesday at 5 o'clock.
> ...



I'll miss you. =(


----------



## PeterV (Jun 6, 2010)

20th Batch:

24.58, 24.15, (17.80), 29.15, (30.00), 21.50, 27.69, 26.46, 23.75, 20.47, 28.11, 28.72 = *25.46 avg.*

PB single! Good average, but could've been better. Did wrong PLL on two solves. Still quite happy with this.


----------



## Zubon (Jun 6, 2010)

20th Batch

19.65 (18.90) 20.94 21.11 21.86 19.59 23.37 25.39 (25.69) 19.37 21.70 19.41


Avg of 12: *21.24*


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 7, 2010)

if you didn' know by now, the race is once a week (results up wednesday)


----------



## wing92 (Jun 7, 2010)

batch 20:

22.79, 24.26, 19.79, 20.35, 19.82, 19.38, 20.46, 20.19, 20.13, 21.66, 23.68, 23.55 = 21.80

Had a 19.99 a5 in there.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 7, 2010)

Statistics for 20th batch
IGNORE SCRAMBLES

Average: 25.54
Standard Deviation: 2.13
Best Time: 22.36
Worst Time: 32.07
Individual Times:
1.	23.80	D B' D' B2 L R' F' L2 U' L2 R' F2 L' R F L2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' L' U2 B F
2.	25.78	B' F D' B2 D U L F L' D B' R' F2 R D F2 D U' F2 L R U B U2 L2
3.	24.33	B F' L' R D U R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D U2 L D' U2 B' U2 L' B2 L U L R' D'
4.	(32.07)	D U' B2 R' B' L' U' R' D' U B L F2 L R2 D U' B F' D2 U L2 D2 F L
5.	26.96	D' L' D F2 D U B' F D' F' L R B' F2 L B F' R' B' F2 L R D' U2 B2
6.	29.24	F U' R U' B F L2 R U F' L B' F U2 F' U' R B F' R2 B F2 D2 B' U'
7.	(22.36)	B F' R' D L' F' R U' R2 B R2 F L2 B R F2 L2 R F' U2 R' D2 U L B
8.	22.48	L2 B D2 B' U' B2 F' D B' F' U2 L' F D2 U F2 L R' U2 B D2 U2 F2 U' F'
9.	23.98	F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L' U' F2 U F R2 D2 U2 L R B2 L R' B2 F U
10.	28.31	D' U2 L B' F L' B2 U2 B2 F D L F2 D2 F2 D U' F' L' D B' F' D B2 F2
11.	26.94	L' R2 D U2 R' B2 F' U L2 F2 L R D' U2 R B2 F' D2 U' L F' D' U B2 F'
12.	23.62	B2 F' U F L R D B' L2 R2 B R' F' D2 U' F R2 U' B2 F' L F D' R2 U


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jun 7, 2010)

20 Batch
1	25.91	
2	25.90
3	31.48
4	30.33	
5	24.48
PLL Skip
6	27.51
7	36.65	
8	27.00	
9	27.46	
10	29.31	
11	25.57
12 32.28
Average:28.28


----------



## Samania (Jun 8, 2010)

Batch 20

26.18
29.11
22.56
25.19
30.74,
28.43,
26.30+
24.91
30.61
30.93
24.42
23.74

*=26.96*


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 8, 2010)

21.95, (24.00), 23.55, 22.30, 23.39, 22.05, (19.55), 20.40, 22.23, 20.64, 22.96, 22.67 = 22.21


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 9, 2010)

results will be up today at 7 oclock.(beware, AO100 coming also)


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 9, 2010)

20.45, 18.37, 19.55, 17.77, 19.99, 23.62, 19.58, 23.51, 21.98, 19.33, 19.28, 24.16 = 20.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> results will be up today at 7 oclock.(beware, *AO100 coming also*)



Awesome - I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

TELL ME NEVER AGAIN TO DO AO100. my hands almost fell off (had math and English finals). I'm gonna reform the race a bit, copying Carson (i'm asking him) on the pictures and format (maybe) GOOD LUCK


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 10, 2010)

I just oficially graduated sub30 thread for the 3rd time (did it within the first 3 scrambles of it )

I'll start next scramble


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 10, 2010)

My fingers died at Solve 34 
I don't think i'll go in this time...


----------



## NeuwDk (Jun 10, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.04
Standard Deviation: 3.53
Best Time: 16.07
Worst Time: 34.77

Best Average of 5: 20.33
Best Average of 12: 21.86

The reason it was slower is because I decided, two days ago, to become colour neutral, but yeah, taken that into consideration it's pretty good.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 10, 2010)

Meh. I'll join, for zz. (I'm *now* making that my one and only method, as opposed to [insert long story])

Hi.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 11, 2010)

We weren't expected to do all 100 solves in one single sitting, were we?


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll skip this one, no way am I doing 100 OH solves :S


----------



## Zubon (Jun 11, 2010)

I think I might submit an average of the first 12 scrambles. Would that be ok for this round?

Don't have the time to do all 100.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, just do 12 solves if you can't.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2010)

21st set of scrambles:
Average: 22.97
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 16.75
Worst Time: 30.52

*Yes!!!* I didn't choke. I almost did - many bad solves at the very end, but I managed sub-23. This is my best ever average of 100; my previous best appears to have been 24.41 back in October. In all fairness, it's been a while since I've done an average of 100, though.

And I had a 21.76 average 10/12 in there, and a 20.28 average 3/5.

Very good result for me. I think I made a significant improvement jump about a week ago. Now I'm afraid I'm going to lose it again if I don't practice like crazy - does anyone else ever experience that?



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-11-2010 14:17:19

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 22.97
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 16.75
Worst Time: 30.52
Individual Times:
1.	23.23	U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U L F' L R' D
2.	24.67	U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R D' U' B' R2 D2 R U2 B L
3.	20.17	L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L' R2 U' F' L2 D2 B2 R U'
4.	25.06	U L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L' F L R B2 D L2 B2 L
5.	26.11	D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F D' L2 U F L' U R' B2 D2 R'
6.	23.50	F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' F' D2 R' D' B2 U L
7.	21.02	R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' D' F2 L U' B2 F D'
8.	24.58	D L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U L' U B' R2 F' U2 R D B' L2 R
9.	28.70	D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F' D2 B' L B2 F L U L D'
10.	22.05	D B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 L' U' B' D2 L2 U B
11.	24.42	U F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' F' L F' L B U' R U2 B R
12.	21.08	D L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 D L' U B R' B' F' R D'
13.	21.55	D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' D' R2 U L U F L' B L' U'
14.	22.89	D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B U' F2 L' F D' B2 R F D2 B2 F
15.	21.72	U2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F' U B2 D L' U R B' L' D R2
16.	22.23	R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D U' L' D R B' F L
17.	21.02	R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F' D' B2 L2 R F D' F2 R B
18.	21.39	B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' D'
19.	20.98	R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F' D' B D U2 R2 F' U' F' D
20.	22.70	U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' B' R' D2 U' L D L' B F' R F2
21.	22.70	D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L R' D L' R2 U B' D B2 L2
22.	19.91	B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F' U L' R2 D2 R2 F'
23.	29.36	U F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' U R2 D' B2 R' B' U L' B' U2
24.	23.17	L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R D' L' B R' D R2 B2 R
25.	22.05	L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L' B F L' D' R B' L2 U F' D2 U2
26.	25.39	D F2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 R2 F' U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L' F
27.	23.26	B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' L' R2 B R' U2 L' U B2 D' R2 F U
28.	25.08	F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D L' U2 B L' D F2 L2 R D
29.	22.42	R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F L' D' B2 F2 U' L B' R B2 U' R'
30.	22.05	R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' U B R' B2 D L2 F2
31.	23.92	D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L R' F D L F2 U F U L'
32.	29.03	R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F L' R' B F D' B' D' B2 U'
33.	24.73	R2 B2 U F2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L B2 U F' D2 U L B' L2
34.	23.11	F2 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' B L2 F2 D B' F2 D2 B'
35.	22.66	U L2 D R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F' L' U2 B U' R' D2 U' L D' U
36.	30.52	L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D' B' D B F R B' L' D U
37.	25.83	F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D B' D' L' U2 F' L' B2 L B2 R'
38.	24.48	D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R B2 U B' U2 F2 R B U2
39.	22.16	B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U F' R F D' B L U
40.	18.31	R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U' L2 U' L D2 L F2 D R2
41.	23.84	B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B' R' D F L' D2 F D' F
42.	24.30	R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U F' R U' R2 B' F L2 F2 L F
43.	26.33	L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 F' D' L F2 U2 B' L2 R F'
44.	23.17	U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R U2 F' D' R2 U L2 B U L' U
45.	26.14	U' F2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L' F' U2 L D R D2 U' F L2 R U
46.	18.59	F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' L B L2 D' B' R' F R' B' U
47.	20.09	F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R B' U2 B' D B F' L2 R
48.	23.28	B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R U' F L2 U' B' R' U' R F'
49.	20.52	B2 D B2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U B' D F2 U F' U B2 D L F2 U'
50.	21.73	B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B L' D2 U B' F2 R2 F L' D2 L'
51.	19.80	U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 R' B' F2 R2 F' D' L2 B2 R' B2 U2
52.	22.81	F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' L' B U2 B2 L R D' L' U
53.	22.84	R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F D L R2 B' R D L F'
54.	19.80	L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L U' F D' B D U B2 L' D2 U'
55.	24.02	U R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B' U' R2 B' R U L D' R B' D
56.	27.67	B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' F D R2 D' R2
57.	23.73	F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R' B D L2 U R' U' L2 F D U' R
58.	25.30	U' F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L B' F R U2 B2 F' D U' F2
59.	25.26	B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' R F D L D' R F2 R U2 F
60.	20.48	R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U B D L D R' B2 U' R U
61.	25.16	L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' L F R' F D U2 F
62.	19.52	D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U' F U2 F L D' U R U' L2 F'
63.	20.61	D2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 D
64.	21.50	D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L' B' R U B' D' L' B R2 D' F' R2
65.	19.80	D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L U F2 U2 B F' R' B2 D B
66.	21.70	R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' L' B2 L' U B2 D2 B2
67.	22.52	L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D' U2 F' L' U' L' D2 R' F
68.	24.06	F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 B' F2 D' L B2 F L D U2 F2 L
69.	22.42	D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R F' D' F D B' U' L R B2 F'
70.	26.39	D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F' R2 D R' F2 L F D R U'
71.	22.89	B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F' R2 U' R' F' L F2 D2 F' L' B'
72.	21.40	F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F L' R D F2 L' B' L' B' L2
73.	20.66	B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 F L2 U F D' B' D L D F2 L2
74.	21.67	D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D R F' U B' U L' D' U2
75.	25.02	F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 L' D U' B D' R D2 U'
76.	24.92	B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F L' B2 D' B2 F2 R D'
77.	20.78	L2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L D2 U F R2 F' R' D2 L' R2
78.	26.98	D F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B' D F' R' B' D' R B2 F R' U2
79.	16.75	B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U F L' D2 L' U' B D' R F U2 L'
80.	18.48	L R' U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 F U' F U' R' F' R' D' F' U F R
81.	23.75	F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' B' U2 B2 L2 D' L' F'
82.	18.61	R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 R B2 U2 B' R' D F' L' B
83.	24.39	L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D F L F D' R' U' B D2 R F2 L2
84.	21.39	L2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D L' U F L2 R' B R' D' F2
85.	25.61	R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B L2 D U2 L' F2 D B R B2 R2 U2
86.	20.67	F2 L2 D R2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 U R F2 D B2 U2
87.	23.00	D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D2 R F' L' F R' U B2
88.	23.69	D2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F' L U B2 F2 U2 R' U' B' U
89.	22.39	D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L' D L' U R F2 D F D2 B
90.	26.19	F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D F2 D B U L' D2 R B' F'
91.	27.67	R2 D L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U' L' B' D2 B D R2 F'
92.	22.56	B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U F D2 F R2 F L2 U' R B F' U2
93.	22.42	L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' L2 F' L F' U' B' L2 R2 F R2
94.	19.66	D B2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U F' R' U R2 B L2 D R2 D2 R2 F'
95.	23.09	L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R D2 U B D' L2 B' U' L' D'
96.	22.14	L' B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' F' U R F2 R' U B' D B2
97.	20.14	B2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 U F L' D L2 B U F2 U F L2
98.	22.98	F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B F2 U R2 B' U2 R D2 R' U' R2
99.	25.50	L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' B D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U2 B F2
100.	19.09	B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 R' F' R2 U2 L' D R' B F2 L2


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm starting the AVG 100 now, but i just had to say that i got a full LL skip on the first solve, solution coming
Cross: y F D' L F y2 F' R U R' F2 
F2L1: U' L' U' L
F2L2: U R U' R2 U R
F2L3: U' R U2 R' U' y R' U' R
F2L4: U2 L' U' L U' y' R U R'
LL: U
Moves: 36
Time: 15.61
TPS: 2.3
Funfunfun


----------



## Zubon (Jun 12, 2010)

21st set

NOTE: I only did scrambles 1 to 12

20.82 (25.94) 21.13 24.92 22.68 25.19 23.61 21.88 (17.33) 20.57 21.64 18.68

Avg12: * 22.11*


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> 21st set of scrambles:
> Average: 22.97
> Standard Deviation: 2.56
> Best Time: 16.75
> ...


I find it hard to believe that you are so awesome blind yet are only decent at regular  How much have you practiced since October, anyhow? And if I'm correct, before that 19.09, you had an average of 23.01? Must've been so much pressure on you.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 12, 2010)

Overall, not very proud of my time...average 25.25, with a slow time of 39.43 (many mistakes), but I got my my personal best 16.36.


----------



## wing92 (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it alright if we don't do all 100 scrambles in one sitting? I want to see what my a100 is but I don't think I'll have time to sit down and do 100 solves right in a row.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 12, 2010)

Dang, I normally do better than this.

Avg: 22.87
1. 26.77
2. 24.14
3. 22.51
4. 17.22
5. 24.99
6. 19.70
7. 23.78
8. 20.27
9. 23.56
10. 25.66
11. 26.47
12. 17.57


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > 21st set of scrambles:
> ...



I'm not the only one. Look at Mats Bergsten - he's just barely sub-40 at 3x3x3 speedsolving, and yet he's often sub-2 at 3x3x3 BLD, and quite decent at big cubes BLD and multi.

And I have probably practiced more 3x3x3 speedsolving since October than I have practiced all BLD events combined. I have probably averaged 30-40 solves per day, plus some focused practicing on individual things.

It really seems like speedsolving is something that is more difficult to improve on when you get older. I don't know if that's due to lack of time to practice (maybe 30-40 solves per day is too little to improve much?), or if it's just something to do with being older. But it seems like most of the older people who are good at speedsolving have to work really hard at it to get there, while the younger ones seem to improve almost overnight in comparison.

And yeah, I felt a lot of pressure on that last solve. As I recall, it was a fairly easy solve, though; I was relieved as I was about halfway through it, because I realized I was going to make sub-23.


----------



## keemy (Jun 12, 2010)

22.21 (OH) XP ~.25 off my best OH avg of 100 i am going to blame that I used cct (which I don't like to do) because I wanted to have the scrambled imported instead of just switching between tabs like usual



Spoiler



19.19, 22.41, 25.08, 24.81, 22.06, 22.44, 21.14, 18.58, 23.76, 21.27, 22.50, (28.17), 23.45, 23.67, 23.98, 19.67, 24.28, 18.58, 24.41, 21.55, (15.72), 18.98, 24.95, 20.16, 23.61, 24.34, 23.97, 19.45, 22.20, 19.94, 22.88, 27.22, 24.59, 22.80, 21.47, 22.62, 17.38, 23.88, 25.24, 22.55, 22.86, 21.44, 17.55, 27.31, 21.77, 22.89, 24.69, 19.78, 22.59, 21.70, 24.53, 25.86, 25.61, 22.45, 22.62, 21.59, 20.67, 25.97, 16.30, 20.02, 23.66, 19.80, 18.50, 20.89, 20.89, 21.39, 24.23, 22.28, 24.33, 19.88, 21.73, 19.69, 19.56, 21.98, 23.38, 22.83, 20.12, 20.48, 21.98, 21.86, 23.55, 22.39, 23.95, 23.33, 24.12, 23.64, 22.77, 24.62, 22.36, 22.38, 18.95, 22.31, 22.44, 22.86, 22.88, 23.39, 24.47, 18.30, 21.02, 19.08

best avg 05 : 19.44
best avg 12 : 21.00


----------



## Googlrr (Jun 12, 2010)

Statistics for 06-12-2010 11:13:56

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 26.62*
Standard Deviation: 4.33
Best Time: 17.92
Worst Time: 52.06
The 52 was quite a bad pop.

I like the idea of Average of 100s, this gives me a reason to actually do them.



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-12-2010 11:13:56

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.62
Standard Deviation: 4.33
Best Time: 17.92
Worst Time: 52.06
Individual Times:
1.	32.24	U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U L F' L R' D
2.	29.20	U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R D' U' B' R2 D2 R U2 B L
3.	29.83	L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L' R2 U' F' L2 D2 B2 R U'
4.	21.89	U L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L' F L R B2 D L2 B2 L
5.	23.17	D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F D' L2 U F L' U R' B2 D2 R'
6.	23.64	F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' F' D2 R' D' B2 U L
7.	23.78	R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' D' F2 L U' B2 F D'
8.	28.86	D L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U L' U B' R2 F' U2 R D B' L2 R
9.	25.52	D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F' D2 B' L B2 F L U L D'
10.	17.92	D B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 L' U' B' D2 L2 U B
11.	28.98	U F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' F' L F' L B U' R U2 B R
12.	22.83	D L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 D L' U B R' B' F' R D'
13.	22.33	D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' D' R2 U L U F L' B L' U'
14.	22.67	D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B U' F2 L' F D' B2 R F D2 B2 F
15.	27.16	U2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F' U B2 D L' U R B' L' D R2
16.	27.81	R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D U' L' D R B' F L
17.	28.09	R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F' D' B2 L2 R F D' F2 R B
18.	28.78	B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' D'
19.	28.53	R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F' D' B D U2 R2 F' U' F' D
20.	23.55	U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' B' R' D2 U' L D L' B F' R F2
21.	27.00	D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L R' D L' R2 U B' D B2 L2
22.	25.95	B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F' U L' R2 D2 R2 F'
23.	31.25	U F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' U R2 D' B2 R' B' U L' B' U2
24.	27.75	L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R D' L' B R' D R2 B2 R
25.	26.74	L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L' B F L' D' R B' L2 U F' D2 U2
26.	25.14	D F2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 R2 F' U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L' F
27.	25.64	B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' L' R2 B R' U2 L' U B2 D' R2 F U
28.	22.19	F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D L' U2 B L' D F2 L2 R D
29.	28.28	R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F L' D' B2 F2 U' L B' R B2 U' R'
30.	27.74	R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' U B R' B2 D L2 F2
31.	21.02	D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L R' F D L F2 U F U L'
32.	19.67	R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F L' R' B F D' B' D' B2 U'
33.	27.72	R2 B2 U F2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L B2 U F' D2 U L B' L2
34.	31.88	F2 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' B L2 F2 D B' F2 D2 B'
35.	25.22	U L2 D R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F' L' U2 B U' R' D2 U' L D' U
36.	21.58	L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D' B' D B F R B' L' D U
37.	30.78	F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D B' D' L' U2 F' L' B2 L B2 R'
38.	25.30	D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R B2 U B' U2 F2 R B U2
39.	25.69	B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U F' R F D' B L U
40.	27.19	R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U' L2 U' L D2 L F2 D R2
41.	31.22	B2 F2 U' F2 D U2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' B' R' D F L' D2 F D' F
42.	28.05	R2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 U F' R U' R2 B' F L2 F2 L F
43.	27.19	L2 R2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 F' D' L F2 U2 B' L2 R F'
44.	28.92	U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R U2 F' D' R2 U L2 B U L' U
45.	26.31	U' F2 U B2 D' R2 D' R2 D' L' F' U2 L D R D2 U' F L2 R U
46.	23.19	F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' L B L2 D' B' R' F R' B' U
47.	29.11	F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 F R B' U2 B' D B F' L2 R
48.	26.61	B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D F2 D' B2 L2 U2 R U' F L2 U' B' R' U' R F'
49.	25.28	B2 D B2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D' U B' D F2 U F' U B2 D L F2 U'
50.	32.75	B2 U' L2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B L' D2 U B' F2 R2 F L' D2 L'
51.	26.92	U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' U' F2 R' B' F2 R2 F' D' L2 B2 R' B2 U2
52.	23.73	F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' L' B U2 B2 L R D' L' U
53.	20.55	R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F2 R2 B' R2 F2 U' F D L R2 B' R D L F'
54.	29.75	L2 B2 L2 D B2 F2 D B2 L2 U L U' F D' B D U B2 L' D2 U'
55.	52.06	U R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U' B2 U B' U' R2 B' R U L D' R B' D	lolpop
56.	24.02	B2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L' F2 R' B' F D R2 D' R2
57.	29.30	F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 R U2 R' B D L2 U R' U' L2 F D U' R
58.	29.50	U' F2 D U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U' L B' F R U2 B2 F' D U' F2
59.	24.48	B2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R2 U' R F D L D' R F2 R U2 F
60.	23.28	R2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U B2 U B D L D R' B2 U' R U
61.	40.94	L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' B' D' L F R' F D U2 F	color neutral fail
62.	25.09	D2 R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 R' U' F U2 F L D' U R U' L2 F'
63.	30.72	D2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D F2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 U2 R' U2 F' R2 D	did sum CFOP on this one
64.	36.39	D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 L' B' R U B' D' L' B R2 D' F' R2
65.	28.62	D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L U F2 U2 B F' R' B2 D B
66.	21.78	R2 U2 L2 D2 U F2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' L' B2 L' U B2 D2 B2
67.	26.36	L2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D' U2 F' L' U' L' D2 R' F
68.	24.91	F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U R2 B' F2 D' L B2 F L D U2 F2 L
69.	23.22	D2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R F' D' F D B' U' L R B2 F'
70.	23.52	D' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 F' R2 D R' F2 L F D R U'
71.	32.11	B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 F' R2 U' R' F' L F2 D2 F' L' B'
72.	28.73	F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 F L' R D F2 L' B' L' B' L2
73.	20.86	B2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 F L2 U F D' B' D L D F2 L2
74.	27.08	D' B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F' R2 D R F' U B' U L' D' U2
75.	24.19	F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F D2 L' D U' B D' R D2 U'
76.	25.89	B2 R2 D' U2 L2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R' U2 F L' B2 D' B2 F2 R D'
77.	28.33	L2 D B2 D' R2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 L D2 U F R2 F' R' D2 L' R2
78.	22.25	D F2 U L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B' D F' R' B' D' R B2 F R' U2
79.	26.03	B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U F L' D2 L' U' B D' R F U2 L'
80.	25.09	L R' U2 F2 R U2 L' U2 B2 F U' F U' R' F' R' D' F' U F R
81.	26.38	F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R' D' B' U2 B2 L2 D' L' F'
82.	29.75	R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U B2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 R B2 U2 B' R' D F' L' B
83.	23.94	L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D F L F D' R' U' B D2 R F2 L2
84.	24.72	L2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D L' U F L2 R' B R' D' F2
85.	27.92	R2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' R2 B L2 D U2 L' F2 D B R B2 R2 U2
86.	28.09	F2 L2 D R2 U B2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B' L' D2 U R F2 D B2 U2
87.	24.56	D2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' B' D2 R F' L' F R' U B2
88.	27.33	D2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 D F' L U B2 F2 U2 R' U' B' U
89.	22.92	D' R2 B2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L' D L' U R F2 D F D2 B
90.	29.28	F D2 F' U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F D F2 D B U L' D2 R B' F'
91.	23.24	R2 D L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 F U' L' B' D2 B D R2 F'
92.	26.19	B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 D' U F D2 F R2 F L2 U' R B F' U2
93.	25.09	L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D F' L2 F' L F' U' B' L2 R2 F R2
94.	28.26	D B2 D B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' U F' R' U R2 B L2 D R2 D2 R2 F'
95.	23.73	L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U R D2 U B D' L2 B' U' L' D'
96.	24.83	L' B2 U2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' R' F' U R F2 R' U B' D B2
97.	21.45	B2 U2 L2 R2 D F2 R2 D U' L2 U F L' D L2 B U F2 U F L2
98.	25.03	F2 D' B2 F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 B F2 U R2 B' U2 R D2 R' U' R2
99.	29.31	L2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 L' B D2 B L2 D' F2 R' U2 B F2
100.	25.06	B2 F2 D F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 R' F' R2 U2 L' D R' B F2 L2


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 13, 2010)

Avg: 17.75 
This is some BIG improvement for me. Yay for practice. woot woot. I don't have to leave yet do I? I wanna stay here. =P

16.06, 
17.35, 
14.60, 
19.82, 
15.99, 
16.88, 
19.64, 
19.01, 
17.95, 
17.36, 
19.26, 
18.06

best time: 14.60
worst time: 19.82


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 13, 2010)

*Avg: 19.23 *

Best time:15.62
Worst time:24.51
STD:1.2

first 12 scrambles from the 21st batch.


----------



## Rayne (Jun 13, 2010)

*AVERAGE: 28.79*

(31.08)
27.68
29.55
28.66
28.91
28.91
28.91
27.66
(24.81)
29.02
29.21
29.43

Just graduated from the Race to Sub-30. I did the first 12 scrambles.


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm just finishing up the average. Wow, a100s are meh.
So far, I have a 21.01 average.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 14, 2010)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 14.82
worst time: 28.12

current mean of 3: 19.13 (σ = 3.70)
best mean of 3: 17.21 (σ = 1.71)

current avg5: 20.22 (σ = 2.58)
best avg5: 18.19 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 20.69 (σ = 2.43)
best avg12: 20.69 (σ = 2.97)

session avg: 22.11 (σ = 2.70)
session mean: 22.09

With CFOP


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I'm starting the AVG 100 now, but i just had to say that i got a full LL skip on the first solve, solution coming
> Cross: y F D' L F y2 F' R U R' F2
> F2L1: U' L' U' L
> F2L2: U R U' R2 U R
> ...


Lol.
Such slow tps


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 14, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Feryll said:
> 
> 
> > Mike Hughey said:
> ...



In my experience, improvement comes in leaps. Sub 20 is a very hard barrier to break. I remember I was stuck near 23-25 and all of a sudden, I just dropped a few seconds in one day. I used to do up to 100 solves per day without improvement. Do you know full OLL and PLL? And I don't think "getting old" has that much to do with getting sub 20. Just practise 




This shows you don't have to have incredibly fast fingers. For later boundaries (sub 13 and such) may be near impossible the older you get due to your fingers slowing down, but sub 20, and probably even sub 15 is achievable. I've watched a lot of your videos, and you do have the finger speed to be sub 20, it's just about how you practise. Do lots of different practise methods. Metronome was never much use to me, but apparently others do like it. Force yourself to go slow for the cross and first 3 pairs (from there you just want to turn as fast as you can )
Review your algs too. You should be able to execute your PLLs atleast sub 3 and OLL atleast sub 2.5. You should be aiming for around 13 F2L and 7 LL.

Hope I made sense, and I hope it was helpful.

Edit: As a side note, Joshua Li averages 13ish? And he turns quite slowly, so it can be done.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2010)

ZB FTW!!! said:


> In my experience, improvement comes in leaps. Sub 20 is a very hard barrier to break. I remember I was stuck near 23-25 and all of a sudden, I just dropped a few seconds in one day. I used to do up to 100 solves per day without improvement.


Yeah, in the past week I suddenly had a 1.5 second drop or so. It was true that I averaged somewhere around 24.5, and suddenly now I'm sub-23 once I'm warmed up. And previous to that, I had a several month plateau, prior to which I had a 2 second drop. So it comes in leaps for me too.


ZB FTW!!! said:


> Do you know full OLL and PLL?


I've known full OLL and PLL for well over a year now. I actually learned full OLL so I could go sub-30. (And it worked!)


ZB FTW!!! said:


> And I don't think "getting old" has that much to do with getting sub 20. Just practise


Makes sense, but I wonder if maybe that's what it's all about - no one as old as I am ever spends long enough practicing to get good?


ZB FTW!!! said:


> Do lots of different practise methods. Metronome was never much use to me, but apparently others do like it. Force yourself to go slow for the cross and first 3 pairs (from there you just want to turn as fast as you can )


I think I need to concentrate on doing these sorts of things more. The exercise that I was doing right before my most recent 1.5 second jump was doing "7-look" solves, where I would look at the starting cube, close my eyes and solve the cross, then look at the cube, then close my eyes and do the first pair, then look at the cube, then close my eyes and solve the second pair, etc. It seems to have really helped.


ZB FTW!!! said:


> Review your algs too. You should be able to execute your PLLs atleast sub 3 and OLL atleast sub 2.5. You should be aiming for around 13 F2L and 7 LL.


I'm definitely not fast enough on my LL algs. A few of them are reasonably fast (by my standards, anyway), but some are still quite slow. But it seems to take me sooo much practice to improve on them even just a little.


----------



## omgx3 (Jun 14, 2010)

Average of 12. Getting there with the cross + F2L, although my G-perms are really slow. :fp

Average: 23.71

20.85 PLL Skip 
27.05
27.99
20.93 Nonlucky, just an awesome F2L 
25.33
23.94
23.42
23.77 
23.81
20.09 OLL Skip 
23.21
24.19

I'm getting a lot of skips today. :confused:


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 14, 2010)

times (reset):
21.78, 22.90, 19.60, 22.31, 21.81, 24.58, (28.87), 23.33, 21.31, 24.91, 24.63, 23.20, 23.99, 25.90, 24.81, 21.36, 22.11, 27.53, 26.10, 18.51, 20.39, 25.22, 26.06, (18.48), 26.58

tats: (hide)
number of times: 25/25
best time: 18.48
worst time: 28.87

current avg5: 23.89 (σ = 2.50)
best avg5: 21.37 (σ = 2.82)

current avg12: 23.70 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 23.07 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 23.43 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 23.45

Only did 25 solves.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 15, 2010)

Statistics for 21st batch
IGNORE SCRAMBLES

Average: 24.96
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 28.69
Individual Times:
1.	(17.06)	F' L' R B' R' B2 U' B F2 D2 U R2 B R B' D' R' D' U' R U L2 R' U' B
2.	21.72	D' B' F' U2 B' F' U2 L2 R B' L' R F' L R2 D U R' B2 D2 U2 B D L R2
3.	24.73	D L2 R2 D U' L2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' L2 R D U2 R B F' L' U2 R' B U2 B2 R'
4.	(28.69)	D2 U L2 R' D L2 D2 U' F2 R D B F' L F D2 U R D' U' L2 B F' U2 F
5.	26.86	L R' B F2 D R2 B' F L' F2 L2 R2 D2 B F L2 D L' B F2 D' R2 B' F2 D'
6.	25.06	R2 F2 U2 B' R D2 B2 D2 U2 B' F L2 D' R D' F2 L D2 F2 D U2 F' U2 R2 F
7.	25.42	L' F R' D L' D B' F D L2 B2 L2 R' B F2 L2 R2 B F2 D2 B F' D2 B' F2
8.	24.97	U F' U' L' U2 L R' B' F R' F2 R' U L D2 U2 B F2 R' U2 R D L2 D2 U2
9.	25.50	B R' D2 U2 B' F' L2 B2 F D L D' F U2 B' D U2 L2 U2 L B F' L' F R2
10.	27.76	F' L D' L R2 D2 U2 F U F D' L R' U2 L' B U' B F L2 R' D2 U' B2 F
11.	22.00	R' D2 U L U' B2 L2 D2 U' F2 U' L F' L2 D U' R2 U' B R2 B R2 F2 L U2
12.	25.61	L D2 B' F' U2 L R U2 B F2 D' R' D' U L D' U L U2 L R D' U2 B' F'


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 15, 2010)

20.15, 23.31, 22.45, 22.66, 23.65, 22.03, (25.33), 20.68, 23.57, (17.97), 20.57, 19.84 = 21.89


----------



## PeterV (Jun 16, 2010)

Failed the AO100.

Solve 50 = DNF, off by a slice move.

Solve 63 = DNF, LL edge popped when AUF'ing and I stopped the timer before I realized it.

Sooooo, DNF'ed the average of 100. Wasn't doing that well anyway, as I haven't been able to cube for over a week. Didn't bother with the first AO12 either, as my times were horrible. I'll do better with the next batch!


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry, I might be late!
WHAT IS THIS I DON’T EVEN:



Spoiler



Statistics for 06-16-2010 12:59:55

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 4
Average: 20.95
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 14.75
Worst Time: 24.65
Individual Times:
1. 23.02 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 U L F' L R' D
2. 23.03 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 R D' U' B' R2 D2 R U2 B L
3. 19.09 L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 R B2 L' R2 U' F' L2 D2 B2 R U'
4. 17.28 U L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U L' F L R B2 D L2 B2 L
5. 22.94 D R2 U' B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 F D' L2 U F L' U R' B2 D2 R'
6. 19.86 F2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 F2 D' L' D2 B' F' D2 R' D' B2 U L
7. 19.78 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 L' F' D' F2 L U' B2 F D'
8. 17.21 D L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B2 U L' U B' R2 F' U2 R D B' L2 R
9. 23.55 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U F2 U' F' D2 B' L B2 F L U L D'
10. 22.01 D B2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 F2 L' U' B' D2 L2 U B
11. 21.09 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' F' L F' L B U' R U2 B R
12. 22.34 D L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R B2 D L' U B R' B' F' R D'
13. 21.99 D F2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 F' L' D' R2 U L U F L' B L' U'
14. 23.50 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' B U' F2 L' F D' B2 R F D2 B2 F
15. 22.05 U2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F' U B2 D L' U R B' L' D R2
16. 24.28 R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 U L2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D U' L' D R B' F L
17. 19.27 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F' D' B2 L2 R F D' F2 R B
18. 21.15 B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B R2 F2 L' U' R2 B' D'
19. 21.28 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R U2 F' D' B D U2 R2 F' U' F' D
20. 22.16 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D' B' R' D2 U' L D L' B F' R F2
21. 20.00 D B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L R' D L' R2 U B' D B2 L2
22. 21.78 B2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 U R' D2 F2 D2 F' U L' R2 D2 R2 F'
23. 18.88 U F2 U B2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L' B' U R2 D' B2 R' B' U L' B' U2
24. 19.96 L2 U' F2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R D' L' B R' D R2 B2 R
25. 21.72 L2 B2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L' B F L' D' R B' L2 U F' D2 U2
26. 19.34 D F2 D R2 U' B2 D B2 D L2 R2 F' U R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L' F
27. 21.00 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D' L' R2 B R' U2 L' U B2 D' R2 F U
28. 21.41 F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 B' D L' U2 B L' D F2 L2 R D
29. 22.96 R2 U L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 F L' D' B2 F2 U' L B' R B2 U' R'
30. 21.59 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 L' U B R' B2 D L2 F2
31. 19.84 D' L2 D2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L R' F D L F2 U F U L'
32. 22.91 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F L' R' B F D' B' D' B2 U'
33. 21.55 R2 B2 U F2 U L2 D F2 U' B2 L B2 U F' D2 U L B' L2
34. 16.68 F2 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R' B L2 F2 D B' F2 D2 B' ZOMG
35. 21.28 U L2 D R2 U B2 L2 R2 D R2 F' L' U2 B U' R' D2 U' L D' U
36. 21.00 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R D' B' D B F R B' L' D U
37. 21.50 F2 U L2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D' L2 D B' D' L' U2 F' L' B2 L B2 R'
38. 21.50 D' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U F2 U2 R B2 U B' U2 F2 R B U2
39.  21.46 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 F' D U F' R F D' B L U
40. 19.61 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' B' R' F' U' L2 U' L D2 L F2 D R2
41. 19.22 F' U2 L R' D2 U2 L2 F' D' U' L2 R2 B' L F D L R' U' L B2 R' B' F2 L
42. 21.59 R B' L' D2 U' L' R2 B2 R D' R' B2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' R D U2 B2 F R' B' F' LS + OLL skip
43. 21.13 F2 R' B F' L2 R' D U' B' D' L2 R B2 R' B2 F R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 R D'
44. 21.63 L2 B R B' U2 L2 B2 F' L' U2 R2 D R' B F D2 U B L' R' B2 F' R U' F2
45. 18.46 D U2 F' R' F R F U' B' F2 R F2 D' L R' D' B L2 F U2 B D2 F D U'
46. 22.78 B2 R2 D2 U L' F D U2 B F2 R2 B D' B F2 L2 B L U' L B' F2 R' F R
47. 21.75 D' U L R2 B F L2 R' D' R B2 D2 F U B2 F2 D' U2 B' F' R B D U2 R
48. 21.81 B D2 B2 F U' L R' D2 U B' U2 F U' B F' D2 U' R2 F' D2 U2 B' F' L' D'
49. 24.65 L B' R2 F L R F U2 L B D2 U L' R' D L B' F' D' L' R2 B D' U2 F
50. 23.75 L F D2 L R2 U2 L2 R B2 F' L B F R B2 R' B2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 F' D' R2
51. 21.33 L' R2 D U2 B L' U L D' U2 L R2 D L' R2 B2 R' D' U' L2 R2 F' R2 B2 R2
52. 21.94 U2 B2 F2 L' R' D' B L2 B F D L D2 R' F' D2 F L' R D' U R' B F2 U
53. 20.88 B2 F R F' L' R D2 U' F D2 U2 B' R U F' U2 L B2 D' B' F D B2 F U2
54. 22.96 L2 D2 B L' R2 U2 L2 R D2 U' F L R' F U' R' U L' R B2 F D2 U2 L F2
55. 21.78 D' U B' L' R D2 U B2 F U2 B2 L D' U' F U' B2 D2 R2 U F' D2 U' B' F2
56. 21.86 R U B D' F L' F U' B2 U2 F' R B' F L' B2 F' L R2 F' U R' B2 D' B2
57. 21.96 L R' B' D2 B2 D' U L F L2 D2 U' R' D2 R' D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B F2 U' R2
58. 17.96 B2 U' F L' F' R2 D' U B' D B2 F' R2 B2 F L2 B' U2 B2 F L' R U B' F'
59. 19.97 D2 F' U' B L' R2 D' L R2 B2 F' R' B2 D2 U B F L2 B F L' R' F D' U'
60. 23.05 B F' R' U' L D U2 B' F2 D2 U2 B L2 R B F U2 R D' U' F U R2 U' F
61. 17.81 B L U2 F D U B F L R' B R F2 L' D2 U2 B' F U2 L' R D L D U'
62. 22.61+ D B D B' D2 U2 B' D2 U L2 D R D' B' L2 D2 B' F2 R' U' L2 B' U R' B'
63. 22.68 L U' B' F' D F' R' D U F' D2 R2 B F D' U' L B2 F2 D2 U2 F' L B2 F2
64. 21.18 R' F D U2 F2 L2 D R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 B' L2 B2 F' L2 R B' U L F2 U' R'
65. 16.77 D' B R B R' B2 F' U L' R2 D B F R' F2 L2 R' F2 U L' B F' D2 R' F' X-Cross on Yerrow!
66. 20.09 F L D' L B F2 L D B' D' R' U' B' D2 U2 F L2 F' R' D F' D U2 L U2
67. 22.03+ R' D' U2 L R2 U B2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 R U' R2 D2 F D' U' B F' R2 B2 F'
68. 22.30 L' U L R2 B2 L2 D2 U' L D2 U2 L F2 D' L' B2 F2 D2 L R' B L2 F2 L' R'
69. 18.71 L' D2 U B2 F' R' D' U2 F U2 F U2 R D2 U2 F2 R2 D U B2 L R2 B F U'
70. 23.16 D U' L' F D U B F L' R2 B2 F U L R' B2 D B' L' R F' L2 D U F
71. 21.08 B2 D2 F R U' L' D F' D2 B' F L' R2 B D F R D U2 R' U2 B F2 U L2
72. 19.88 D2 L D' U R D2 B' F2 U' L R' U L2 R2 B F2 L' R2 U2 L2 R D2 L2 B2 U'
73. 16.11 B F2 D U L' R' U' B' F D U L R' F' U L' R U' F2 L R U2 F' L2 U2 ZOMG X-CROSS WITH MISPLACED PAIR!
74. 22.05 U L R' F2 R2 D' U B2 F2 D F D2 U F2 D' L2 R' B' D U2 L U' F' U2 R
75. 22.86 R' B U' B2 U L D' U F' L B2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R F R' U B' R' U B' L' R
76. 21.40 D U B F' D2 L' R D2 U B2 F2 U L' D2 U R' B' D F' L2 D L' D B2 L2
77. 17.86 L' D2 U2 B F L2 R' D U B' D F D' U' L' R' F U' L2 D' B' F' D U2 F
78. 21.05 D L R' U2 R B2 U' B2 U' B' F' L2 R' F R B L R2 F2 D' U L2 U' F R'
79. 18.80 L' B2 U L2 R D U B' L2 B L' R' B F D2 L2 R2 D2 U L F U2 B' F2 U'
80. 19.27 R F D' R2 F U' B2 F' R D' R' B' R B' F R2 F2 U L D U' F D' L2 R'
81. 21.43 R2 D' U' B2 U' L R2 B' F R' F' D' R2 U F2 R2 D U R2 B F' L2 R F L'
82. 19.88 U2 B' U B2 F L2 R D B F2 L B' L2 R2 D U B F2 U B L R' D' U' B
83. 19.78 R B' D' L R' B' F' U' L' R' B' F2 D L F D L2 R B L B' U B2 F2 R'
84. 24.28 U' F' L' R' U' L2 R B' L' F2 D2 U' F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D' U' L' R B' F' U F'
85. 23.30 F L2 R2 D2 U' B F' L D U R2 D2 B' F2 D' U L' R D' L2 R' B' L R U
86. 19.97 R' F' D' L R2 D2 U' B2 F' L' R' B' F D U' B' L2 U' L B2 F D U2 F D'
87. 21.96 B D2 U F' L' D' B' L R F D2 U' B2 F2 D' F R' B' F' R U' B' F2 U' L2
88. 19.77 D2 R D U B U2 B2 U' F D' L D U R' B2 F' D2 L' R2 B U B' F2 D F2
89. 18.41 B R2 U2 F2 L B' F' R2 B L' R' D2 U' B2 D' U B' F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B' D' B
90. 23.53 B' F' D2 L2 R2 U2 L R D2 B F R' U B2 F D B2 D2 U2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 B
91. 19.88 R2 U' B D U' F2 R2 F U2 B' F2 R F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 F' U' B' D' U2 R' B2
92. 21.86 D' U' F' L' R2 B' L R' D2 U' F' D' U2 F D' U F' R2 B F' D' U B L2 B'
93. 21.56 F' L' R2 B L2 R D' U2 B' F2 D' L D' B2 U' L R B F' R' B2 R F' D U'
94. 19.99 L2 D' B F2 D' U' B' F2 D L' R' B' F2 D U F2 L2 R' U B2 U2 B' F' L R
95. 18.27 U' B' F2 L' R B' F2 U B' D' U B2 F L2 R F' L' U2 L B U' R' F' L2 R'
96. 22.21 R2 D' U B' F2 L' R D' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L2 F' L R2 U' B' F L R' D' B' L'
97. 19.16 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 B2 R2 B U2 B' F D' L2 R' F2 R B' F D2 U2 R' U' L' D' U2
98. 22.22 B' F D' U B2 F' D U' L' U' L2 R2 D' U2 F' D U' R D' U' L2 R D' U' L
99. 21.71 B2 F2 L D U B' F' D' U L2 R B2 F2 D' U R' F' R2 F' R' B F' L' D U'
100. 14.75 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L B R' D2 U L' D B D2 U2 L' R' U L2 R F L R' B L' OH MY GAWD! WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! lkjsdfafjg


 
So basically, I had a 21.01 average at solve 99.
Then WHOATHERE. I Jesus’d out a full-step 14.75.
Feels good, mang.
Kind of like the 12.22 PLL skip this morning.
I took a video of an a5 and a12 during this a100. Embeds later.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 17, 2010)

20.27, 21.18, 21.81, 21.34, (16.77), 19.96, 22.11, 18.22, 18.78, 18.52, 19.19, 23.55, 23.21, 25.05, 23.09, 23.15, 22.71, 24.68, 21.66, 20.75, 23.55, 26.05, 19.83, 19.27, 23.19, 20.75, 22.27, 19.59, 22.52, 24.72, 20.06, (28.28), 23.40, 21.69, 19.59, 24.00, 23.03, 26.81, 22.66, 22.40, 24.84, 26.36, 25.30, 23.05, 26.83, 24.71, 23.90, 21.78, 18.86, 23.88, 20.40, 25.38, 20.36, 19.93, 17.77, 19.71, 27.43, 25.40, 22.53, 23.27, 26.50, 22.61, 20.36, 21.55, 22.91, 20.94, 20.55, 21.22, 17.66, 21.09, 26.66, 22.84, 20.93, 21.41, 22.13, 23.19, 23.77, 18.34, 23.44, 18.93, 21.36, 23.69, 23.86, 20.59, 20.58, 25.19, 23.40, 18.30, 26.22, 26.50, 24.44, 22.50, 19.63, 19.77, 16.77, 18.69, 27.78, 27.06, 27.72, 20.46 = 22.32 (σ = 2.58)


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

updated


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweet. 2nd. Do I have to be sub 20 again before I can go to the sub 15 thread?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

it really doesn't matter. you can stay or you can go


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> it really doesn't matter. you can stay or you can go



Alright Cya


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 17, 2010)

joining in on the next batch, finally am sub30 every ao12 ..didnt wanna start on the ao100 

edit-next batch is up


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd batch

Statistics for 06-16-2010 22:13:41

*Average: 20.03*
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 23.35
Individual Times:
1.	21.28	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	19.09	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	19.83	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	(23.35)	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	21.59	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	21.10	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	19.35	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	19.48	U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	19.49	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	20.37	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	18.73	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	(17.06)	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L

EDIT: 3 move crosses really help. Like the last scramble.


----------



## fariq (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd batch


Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.96
Standard Deviation: 3.34
Best Time: 15.84
Worst Time: 28.43
Individual Times:
1.	28.43	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	17.91	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	20.09	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	18.46	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	20.63	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	22.45	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	22.01	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	23.38	U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	DNF	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	23.46	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	17.94	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	15.84	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd batch
18.69, 23.54, 20.98, 20.77, 22.85, (18.29), 23.27, (DNF), 23.80, 20.02, 19.48, 20.21
session avg: 21.36 (σ = 1.76)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm getting worse. 

29.09
24.61
24.75
23.84
27.86
27.97
26.4
28.06
24.75
23.13
32.8
22.3

26.05


----------



## Ran (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd round.


Statistics for 06-17-2010 15:33:54

Average: 22.69
Standard Deviation: 2.98
Best Time: 18.47
Worst Time: 28.70
Individual Times:
1.	21.45	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	27.42	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	27.30	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	22.74	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	23.03	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	(18.47)	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	25.44	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	19.23	U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	19.09	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	21.72	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R
11.	(28.70)	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	19.47	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L


I usually do better.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 17, 2010)

23.96, 21.62, 20.51, (25.53), 24.62, 18.59, 19.63, 19.84, 21.80, 19.67, 23.49, (18.26) = 21.37 OH


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

Should the animation say 22nd round?


----------



## NeuwDk (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd round: ignore scrambles, getting close


Average: 20.40 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.92
Slowest Time: 26.42
Standard Deviation: 02.20

Individual Times:
1) 23.05 D2 F L B2 U D R F B' L' D2 B2 D U2 R D' U B R2 F2 B' D U L F2
2) 17.89 L U2 B' U' R F L2 U R2 B F2 R' L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' B2 R' D F2 B R2 F
3) (26.42) R' D2 F2 R D' F2 U' L2 D R2 L' B' U F' B2 R D B' F' D B2 R2 L' B' L'
4) 17.24 U' R' D L2 U' B2 F2 D R B' U2 R2 B' U D2 R2 B2 F' U2 R2 U' B D F' U'
5) 20.62 D L2 U' F' B2 D' U2 F R U' R2 D' F2 D2 F' B2 D2 R B L' U F2 D2 R2 U'
6) 18.57 U L' R' B' D L' D L D U L2 D' B D2 R2 B L2 D' R' U2 R D2 U2 L F2
7) (16.92) R2 L2 F B2 R L' D' F2 U' B2 L' U F2 B R2 B2 R' F L F L D2 F' U2 B'
8) 22.14 R2 F R2 L B U R2 L2 B R' L' F' R' D2 R2 D2 B' D F' D2 B' U' R' L2 F2
9) 21.92 L2 U' F B' R' B2 R D B D' R' B2 U' F L' B2 D R D' L2 B' L' D R2 B'
10) 22.07 R' F' U' D2 L2 U' B R U' F2 R F2 U2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 U R' F' B' R2 U2 B'
11) 18.17 D' L2 U R' U D' B F' D B R2 D2 U B' D' F2 U2 L' B U2 D' B2 D2 L2 R
12) 22.37 L' D2 U B' R2 L' F R2 F R L B' R' L B U' L' D2 R L' U' L2 F2 U' D


----------



## otsyke (Jun 17, 2010)

20.19 damn!!!

Average: 20.19
Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 16.01
Worst Time: 27.75
Individual Times:
1.	18.26	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	22.14	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	16.99	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	22.82	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	22.05	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	21.97	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	18.48	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	19.73	U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	(16.01)	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	18.03	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	21.45	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	(27.75)	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 17, 2010)

I somehow forgot keemy's entry. Sorry!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2010)

22nd set of scrambles:
Average: 24.31



Spoiler



Average: 24.31
Standard Deviation: 2.39
Best Time: 18.12
Worst Time: 31.08
Individual Times:
1.	23.08	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	23.59	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	25.02	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	25.26	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	21.87	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	(31.08)	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	(18.12)	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	22.11	U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	24.59	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	28.98	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	27.54	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	21.08	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L


Can you say "choke"? I had a 21.38 average as a warmup for this - I was thinking it was going to be my best entry ever. And then it just fell apart. 

Oh, and in my 21.38 warmup average, I also had a 20.16 3/5 average.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 17, 2010)

current avg12: *19.43 *(σ = 1.62)

18.80, 21.97, 19.31, (16.71), 21.68, 20.75, 18.77, 19.33, 16.68, (22.22), 19.72, 17.25


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 17, 2010)

Statistics for 06-17-2010 18:24:12

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.85
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 22.72
Worst Time: 29.58
Individual Times:
1.	28.39	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	28.48	L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2
3.	25.56	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	28.17	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	28.45	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	23.12	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	29.28	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	*29.58* U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	26.14	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	27.17	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	*22.72* B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	25.12	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 18, 2010)

22nd batch: Avg: 16.54
17.11, 17.77, 17.06, 16.33, 18.64, 14.36, 18.20, 17.80, 15.12, 15.93, 15.66, 14.47 

Comments: The last scramble should have been a pb since the cross was like basically done. But I screwed up on oll costing me 2 sec. =/ other than that me PB avg of 12.


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

I was to chicken to try the AO100, and then when people only did the first 12 solves..:fp
*22th(LOL) batch*
25.78, 26.89, 20.52, 28.22, 29.68, 31.41, 27.99, 29.10, 23.69, 24.95, 22.09, 22.85 = 26.12


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 18, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.14
worst time: 27.94

current avg5: 23.15 (σ = 3.15)
best avg5: 23.15 (σ = 3.15)

avg12: *24.52* (σ = 3.01)

1	23.34	
2	27.75	
3	19.27 PB..saw first pair in inspection and lookahead'd. omg
4	25.82	
5	25.98	
6	27.94	
7	25.88	
8	27.46	
9	20.0	
10	18.14 Random xcross and great lookahead. Friggin F perm though :-/
11	27.7	
12	22.0

The 19/18 were two personal bests. Got the 19 and saw first pair in inspection. That 19 was a PB. Then on the 18 I saw I'd get an xcross (not planned though) and I saw the 2nd pair fast. I broke my PB twice on this AO12. I'm very very happy with these..the 27's are meh though.

edit-I'm an idiot..V perm.not F..lol


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 18, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.50
worst time: 22.57

current avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.72)
best avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.72)

current avg12: 19.89 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: 19.89 (σ = 1.64)

session avg: 19.89 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 19.83



Spoiler



times (reset):
19.21, 19.23, 22.57, 19.27, 21.22, 17.75, 21.82, 19.23, 22.32, 21.53, 17.33, 16.50


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 19, 2010)

I'll join this.

22nd batch:

1. 23.42
2. 23.45
3. (25.37)
4. 25.33
5. 22.81
6. 24.30
7. 21.61
8. 21.89
9. (18.13)
10. 23.01
11. 21.97
12. 20.42

Average = 22.82


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 19, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> 22nd batch: Avg: 16.54
> 17.11, 17.77, 17.06, 16.33, 18.64, 14.36, 18.20, 17.80, 15.12, 15.93, 15.66, 14.47
> 
> Comments: The last scramble should have been a pb since the cross was like basically done. But I screwed up on oll costing me 2 sec. =/ other than that me PB avg of 12.



You're in the wrong thread.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > 22nd batch: Avg: 16.54
> ...



+1


----------



## wing92 (Jun 19, 2010)

batch 22

Avg12: 23.08

20.84, 22.92, 21.29, 21.89, 24.55, 24.43, 23.33, 21.25, 24.57, 25.71, 27.62, 20.88

i messed up the f2l bad on #10 and #11. other than that, not a terrible average


----------



## PeterV (Jun 19, 2010)

22nd Batch:

(35.65), 26.40, 29.55, 25.50, 23.50, 23.18, 28.68, 26.65, 30.75, 28.28, 22.65, (21.56) = *26.51 avg.*

Normal average.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> 12.	(17.06)	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L
> 
> EDIT: 3 move crosses really help. Like the last scramble.


what color do you use for cross?
if you use white then its a 2 move cross
and a decent F2L


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 19, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > 22nd batch: Avg: 16.54
> ...



I know this to be true.. But I like the people in this thread better than sub-15... So if I start Neutral Cross can I stay here? I'd say my times would probably be in the 20's. Please guys.... I don't care to be posted in the results.. Just like this thread


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 20, 2010)

it doesn't matter that much (but if you're averaging 16s, you should go to the sub-15 thread). if you decide to be cn, you can stay here cause cn is gonna make you slower (at least at first)


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 20, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> it doesn't matter that much (but if you're averaging 16s, you should go to the sub-15 thread). if you decide to be cn, you can stay here cause cn is gonna make you slower (at least at first)



Okay I'll do that then. 'Cause I've been wanting to start. Thanks.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

22nd
26.40, 26.83, 26.05, 18.94 (NL 2LOLL)(lolwut), DNS, 20.66, 25.46, 23.06, 23.90, 19.68, 23.40, 20.34 = *23.58 *
First three were really bad.


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 20, 2010)

BATCH 22
Average: 27.17


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-20-2010 12:10:30

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Standard Deviation: 3.07
Best Time: 21.70
Worst Time: 32.69
Individual Times:
1.	30.45	L2 U R2 B2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 F' D' L B' F U'
2.	*21.70* L2 D2 F' L2 B L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F L' U2 F L B U' R' U' F2 --> X-cross <3
3.	30.97	U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 F L B F' D R F D' R2
4.	25.58	B2 L2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' B2 U L R F' L' D' F2 D' F' U L
5.	29.03	B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 D' R U' R D U2 L B R D2 B' D2 U'
6.	26.89	B2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 L B U2 B U2 F R2 D L2 R'
7.	27.24	F2 U R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 B F' D F R2 B2 D' L' U' F' R2
8.	*32.69* U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 R' B2 F L R D' L2 F' L' B2
9.	24.53	B2 U B2 D U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 L U' B' L2 U' B' D L2 D' F'
10.	23.42	L2 U' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B L U2 R' F' D' F U F R2
11.	27.17	B2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' U2 R2 F2 U B' R U' F' L2 B2 R' U' B' R2
12.	26.31	B2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 U L2 U' F L U' L' D F' U L' F' L



Comment : I'm not near sub-20, but I could get sub25 quite fast! Just need to learn some F2L algs that I do intuitively, and I should work on cross. I can do more and more on bottom, but some situations are too hard too figure out fast so I do them on top, which I was used to do since I started cubing until sub30


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 20, 2010)

25.88, 24.00, (19.16), 21.31, (35.43), 23.43, 26.00, 24.13, 29.44, 27.25, 34.55, 19.50 = 25.55

Well don't I suck today.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 21, 2010)

Batch 22: 
20.11, (15.36), 21.70, (26.36), 17.80, 20.64, 16.65, 16.56, 19.24, 19.42, 20.25, 15.59 = 18.79

I'm nowhere near this fast. I'm closer to 21 seconds. Should've stackmat-ted it. Two things I noticed: 1-All the scrambles started with half-turns. 2-LOL on last scramble for the cross. If you scramble correctly, use CFOP, and use white cross (like the overwhelming lot of us), there's a two move cross right there. Overall, I think I need to start scrambling with WCA regulations, because I am sub-20 when I do.

Why isn't this in the forum competitions sub-forum?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 21, 2010)

omg i was going to join this but my first 8 solves were so retardedly inconsistent I chose not to finish. 5:30 am, not very warmed up, eh, johns.

Next week perhaps, I'm really close though, I hope I'll get one really soon.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 21, 2010)

you do have two more days you know..

@lilkdub503: don't know, but good job


----------



## Zubon (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, I got exactly the same average as Sir E Brum in the last batch. It would be good to have a rival.


Round 22

VERY happy with this average! I got my non-lucky PB 15.49! It also happens to beat my old lucky PLL skip PB.


18.79 21.36 (15.49) 24.02 20.41 21.81 19.33 21.82 20.46 18.22 24.06 (26.04)	

Avg of 12: *21.03*


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Statistics for 06-21-2010 13:33:14

Average: 19.58
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 14.97
Worst Time: 23.87
Individual Times:
1.	(14.97)	B F2 L' R2 B' F2 D U' B' F2 D' L' B D2 L2 B D U' R D2 U F D' U L
2.	23.11	R' U2 B2 F' U' F' U2 R2 F U L2 R' D R2 B F' L R2 F' D U F L2 R2 F'
3.	17.02	D U B2 L' R2 D F' R' B2 F2 L' R' D L F' R F L2 R' B' F2 D2 B F2 L2
4.	20.52	B' F' L R' F2 R2 B' D U' B2 F' L2 R2 U' F' U R F' L B' F' L2 R B' R'
5.	19.44	R' B' F' U' L U L2 R2 D2 F2 D B D L2 R2 B' F R2 F L' R D2 U2 F2 R
6.	(23.87)	B R' B' F' D U2 L2 R' F2 L2 R' D L2 R' U2 L2 F L B2 D' L' R D2 F D'
7.	18.86	U' L2 R2 U L' D2 L R2 D F' L R' F2 L R D' B2 F2 L R2 U R2 U B2 L
8.	19.71	B2 F' D' B2 D2 U2 B2 D' L D' L' B2 R U' L2 R B R2 B' F R2 D U F2 L
9.	17.65	L' U' L B2 L2 B F D2 U' L' R' B' F' R' D U' R2 D F' R B L2 D L2 R'
10.	17.90	D2 R D2 B F D F2 L' R U L U B2 R' B2 F' D U B R F' D2 U2 L D'
11.	19.39	L' U' L' R2 F' U2 L2 B' L2 D2 L R F' U2 L' R' D' U2 L F2 D U2 L2 D2 U'
12.	22.22	L2 R' D U2 L' D U B2 R B F2 U L2 R B' D' U' L' D2 B F R D U' R'


was a fking horrible average....
wth with the sup-20s


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 21, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Batch 22:
> 20.11, (15.36), 21.70, (26.36), 17.80, 20.64, 16.65, 16.56, 19.24, 19.42, 20.25, 15.59 = 18.79
> 
> I'm nowhere near this fast. I'm closer to 21 seconds. Should've stackmat-ted it. Two things I noticed: 1-All the scrambles started with half-turns. 2-LOL on last scramble for the cross. If you scramble correctly, use CFOP, and use white cross (like the overwhelming lot of us), there's a two move cross right there. Overall, I think I need to start scrambling with WCA regulations, because I am sub-20 when I do.
> ...



Because, it's just something to motivate cubers looking to get sub20. It's not technically a competition.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2010)

Round 22







Average: 29.40

I am far far far away from being sub-20, heck I am just about sub-30 but since i graudated from that thread I thought it would be fair to join this thread.

I am not really sure what I can improve other trying to get more consistant solvetimes. Maybe then I can start getting faster and faster times than I have now I still sometimes have the +35 second solves once and a while.
I guess I will post a video here or on the forum and ask for help on what to impove in order to get faster.
Anyway. This is my result.


----------



## nck (Jun 22, 2010)

Average: 24.96
Standard Deviation: 1.82
Best Time: 20.44
Worst Time: 28.20
Individual Times:
1 (28.20)
2 26.54 
3 22.76 
4 27.48 
5 (20.44) 
6 25.61 
7 25.99 
8 22.90
9 23.82 
10 22.13 
11 25.38 
12 27.00

Gperms </3


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 22, 2010)

nck said:


> Average: 24.96



MY AO12 was 24.52 I think in this round (though view my sig to see how much I've progresssed in 3 days)....do I hear friendly rivals ?


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 22, 2010)

Well koreancuber i would retry the avg (kinda seems like cheating to me) but I just got a few sub 20 avgs in the last 24 hours so I best not. I guess I'll just go strait to the dying (dead?) race to sub15 and be there for a good year or so.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 22, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > it doesn't matter that much (but if you're averaging 16s, you should go to the sub-15 thread). if you decide to be cn, you can stay here cause cn is gonna make you slower (at least at first)
> ...



First time I've ever seen someone trying as hard as they can to be slower...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 22, 2010)

OKay heres mine..this is rediculous... Ao12: 20.01 had a pop and a dnf...


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 23, 2010)

submit your times as well as your average


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 23, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > koreancuber said:
> ...



I just like the people here. lol. Maybe if I wait it out longer they will move one when I do. Sounds weird but.. I like people


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 23, 2010)

haha just noticed the 22th (wtf) and the animation. thread will be updated in 10 minutes.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 24, 2010)

updated


----------



## Samania (Jun 24, 2010)

*23rd batch

Avg of 12: 24.42*



Spoiler



28.77, 25.43, 24.24, 22.34, 27.88, 24.58, 20.79, 28.24, 23.65, 25.45, 20.41, 21.59


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 24, 2010)

My result is wrong. I wish though.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 24, 2010)

*Batch 23*

*Avg of 12: 20.85*

Individual Times:
18.27
21.42
19.48
23.47
(23.99)
22.70
20.70
23.37
20.30
20.50
18.25
(17.84)

Number of sub 20: 4
Number of sup 20: 8


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Batch 23*

Avg: 23.69

"( )" means cross color for CN. lol times

18.71(white), 
17.97(white), 
20.60(yellow), 
26.63(green), 
32.18(orange), 
25.89(green), 
20.62(yellow), 
34.70(green), 
18.63(white), 
31.90(blue), 
18.85(white), 
22.91(red)

Comments: Eh...


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 24, 2010)

Batch 23 (what a difference a week makes):
18.88, 20.30, (24.02), 20.03, 23.52, 20.28, 19.80, 18.81, 18.87, 21.09, (16.38), 20.36 = *20.19*

Yeah, I usually need a counting 17 to make sub-20 averages. But this is remarkably consistent. (σ = 1.32)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 24, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> But this is remarkably consistent. (σ = 1.32)



I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 25, 2010)

I've finally decided to join this.

Batch 23

20.38, 16.45 (OLL Skip), 17.06 (PLL Skip), 20.00, 18.25, 23.75, 19.55, 21.09, 21.83, 20.88, 21.16, 28.75 

An 18.44 average of 5 at the beginning. But then a few fails.

average was 20.40


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 25, 2010)

the 28 killed ya bro . i plan on doing mine tonight sometime..or tomorrow since i have off

ive been practicing a crap load so I'm hoping for a sub21 average (or a sub20 avg (though getting sub20 times are hard..I'm a consistant person at sub21 times ))

Anyway...


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

22.94, 24.94, (28.15), (21.47), 25.59, 26.18, 24.13, 22.11, 24.16, 22.9, 21.93, 25.94

avg: 24.08. Definitely better than last week.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 25, 2010)

21.38, (22.34), 21.04, 20.27, 22.32, 21.28, 20.02, 22.10, 18.77, (15.63), 20.03, 19.58 = 20.68\

OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

23rd set of scrambles:
24.86
22.53, 22.03, 25.19, (19.63), 24.25, (28.08), 24.47, 27.63, 26.80, 26.91, 24.00, 24.75

So bad. I just seemed to be locking up everywhere - I got nervous. Third and fourth solve were both PLL skips. How awful - a 25.19 on a PLL skip!?!


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 25, 2010)

yay, I've officially graduated from the racing to sub-20 thread! (should have done this quite awhile ago, but I was lazy to do so). I'll still be running this thread so no worries. thanks to all the participants for helping me achieve my goal. XD

-koreancuber


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 25, 2010)

25.86, (17.95), 24.05, 23.89, 19.83, 25.20, 25.73, 28.47, 25.22, 22.27, 24.44, (28.72) = 24.50

OH fail average.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 25, 2010)

23rd
I'm back, with a broken PB on the last solve

20.63, 26.88, 22.82, 18.60, 19.67, 23.82, 20.79, 18.44, 21.18, 26.10, 20.62, 15.36 = 21.27
rusty


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jun 25, 2010)

heres CCT scrambles
View attachment weeklycomp.txt


----------



## Z-BosoN (Jun 25, 2010)

Same situation as you Akuma

Let's see how long this takes us

Average: 28.04

1. 31.40 
2. 27.60 
3. 23.41 
4. 29.65 
5. 29.21 
6. (23.26) 
7. 27.96 
8. 29.88 
9. 26.13 
10. (31.50) 
11. 29.63 
12. 25.56


----------



## otsyke (Jun 26, 2010)

23rd

*AVG: 21.04*

22.78 - B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D' R' B' U' R D' L2 U2 F D
23.22 - F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F' U2 L' U F' R2 B' D2 R2 D
19.77 - U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 F' D2 R' U' F2 L' B2 D2 F R2
21.46 - F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' L U2 R2 D' F D' U' F R2
20.05 - B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R D' R U' B2 L' U' B R' F' U'
20.15 - D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U B2 U2 L' B' D2 B D B F L B F'
(23.71) - R2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 F D L2 D' R D' F L2 B2 U
23.02 - F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R B' U2 L' D L F' D R D
18.75 - F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L B L' F L' U2 B2 D' L F'
21.46 - F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B D2 U' B' R D R U'
19.70 - F L2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 F U2 F' R' B D2 B L U L F' D R2
(18.70) - L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' B U L B2 U' F2 D2 

the ending RA5 is 19.97!


----------



## Danielsun (Jun 26, 2010)

congratulation!


----------



## nck (Jun 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> nck said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 24.96
> ...



I have too much distraction in my life recently to sit down with a cube anymore


----------



## Googlrr (Jun 26, 2010)

Statistics for 06-26-2010 12:33:46

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 27.05
Standard Deviation: 3.91
Best Time: 20.03
Worst Time: 37.69
Individual Times:
1.	25.41	B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 U2 F2 D2 F D' R' B' U' R D' L2 U2 F D
2.	25.79	F2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 F' U2 L' U F' R2 B' D2 R2 D
3.	26.19	U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D L2 U' B2 F' D2 R' U' F2 L' B2 D2 F R2
4.	27.94	F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' L U2 R2 D' F D' U' F R2
5.	27.36	B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R D' R U' B2 L' U' B R' F' U'
6.	20.03	D2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 D' U B2 U2 L' B' D2 B D B F L B F'
7.	27.31	R2 U F2 U B2 D' B2 U R2 U' B2 F D L2 D' R D' F L2 B2 U
8.	28.46	F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R B' U2 L' D L F' D R D
9.	28.64	F' R2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' L B L' F L' U2 B2 D' L F'
10.	24.05	F2 U B2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B D2 U' B' R D R U'
11.	25.72	F L2 F D2 F R2 B' L2 F U2 F' R' B D2 B L U L F' D R2
12.	37.69	L2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' B U L B2 U' F2 D2

Kind of outta practice since graduation. 37.69 was me trying to remember a CMLL I've only done once or twice before :{


----------



## PeterV (Jun 26, 2010)

23rd Batch:

29.61, 28.65, 30.80, 26.22, 26.77, 26.90, 25.25, 25.66, (33.83), 33.71, (24.33), 25.25 = *27.88 avg.*

Not too good.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 27, 2010)

23rd Batch
19.14, 21.94, 23.20, 19.83, (23.94), 21.66, 22.53, 18.79, 21.53, 21.73, (18.37), 18.92

current avg12: 20.93 (σ = 1.53)


----------



## Rorix (Jun 27, 2010)

23rd
Average of 12: 23.65

21.94, 24.56, 25.06, 23.16, 25.34, (DNF(25.52)), 26.24, 21.67, 21.63, 22.22, (19.80), 24.63


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 29, 2010)

1	18.62	
2	21.97	
3	22.06	
4	22.72	
5	21.63	
6	20.47
7	22.11	
8	21.36	
9	23.26	
10	23.38	
11	23.29	
12	21.66	

18 second time wasmilliseconds off pb..ok average i guess. i didnt practice much past few days, i just got promoted at work (dairy queen) to shift leader..
18.62 = best
23.38 = fail
avg of 5=21.7
avg of 5 sd=0.31
avg of 12=	*22.05* 
avg of 12 sd= 0.82

edit-few seconds better then last time.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jun 29, 2010)

23rd Batch:

(27.47), 21.10, 22.69, 20.85, 21.64, 20.32, (16.36), 25.80, 20.69, 25.15, 23.88, 23.85

Avg 12 = 22.59

Aside from the first solve, this started brilliantly, but after the 16 it just started to go downhill. This really could have been a lot better. 

16 was NL PB =D


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 1, 2010)

dead thread bump (my fault). updated

NEWS : I am thinking of starting the 2 batches per week idea, but I need a helper (who can get the results and the scrambles once a week). DOES ANYONE want to help me?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> dead thread bump (my fault). updated
> 
> NEWS : I am thinking of starting the 2 batches per week idea, but I need a helper (who can get the results and the scrambles once a week). DOES ANYONE want to help me?



I probably would if no one else volunteers, but if someone else wants to let them have the job.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

I can do it. Just let me know what exactly you need, and I'll do it.

Actually, since you've moved on to sub-15, if you'd rather, I could take over completely. Since I was the second post in this thread, you can simply edit your first post to say "see second post for current status" or something similar, and then it will be almost as good as if you were posting. But if you want to keep running this one, it's still fine by me. Just offering options.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm thinking of running this thread for a bit longer, and then giving it off to you Mike. 

okay, now we got mike as a helper. question for all of you, which days (for scrambles/results)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Hmmm... I'm thinking of running this thread for a bit longer, and then giving it off to you Mike.


Sounds fine. Whenever you do decide to give it to me, it'll probably be stable for a while - I'm probably going to be in this "race" for a very long time.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmm.. I'm thinking of mondays and thursdays/friday?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> hmmm.. I'm thinking of mondays and thursdays/friday?


Those would be okay with me, I think.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 1, 2010)

*Average of 12: 21.44*
Best RA of 5: 19.65
Number of sub 20:4
Number of sup 20:8

*Individual times*
19.91
20.26
24.25
19.11
23.93
21.08
18.76
(15.90)
(24.70)
22.92
21.50
22.34


----------



## otsyke (Jul 1, 2010)

24th

*AVERAGE: 21.64*

20.15 D2 F' L2 F' L2 B L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' L' U' L B2 R' U' L R2 U'
18.37 D L2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U L' F2 D' U' B' R' D' U R2 F
22.23 F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 F' L' R2 D B' L2 F R D' F
24.75 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' B' L F L R B L D' U' B2 F U
21.99 U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 F2 R B U B' L U' L' B' D L F
20.66 U' F2 D R2 U R2 D B2 D L2 U L' B U' F' R D' F' R' F D2
22.13 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' U R' U' B D2 L R B L D' F2
28.42 R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R D' U2 L2 R D B L' F D2 L2
28.84 F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L F' U2 F D2 F L U' L2 R F'
19.43 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F R2 D' B2 F2 D B' L D L2 U2 R2
18.04 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L R D' F2 D B' R B2 F' L R'
21.92 D U B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' L' B R' B D' L F2 L' R 

damn 28s!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 1, 2010)

24th
21.70, 20.94, 19.44, 20.84, 19.58, 19.43, 21.94, 22.48, 22.65, 18.06, 16.35, 19.00 = 20.34
last 3 solves saved it


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 2, 2010)

22.43
22.08
(29.81)
22.9
29.27
(17.94)
26.43
27.41
19.97
19.77
23.75
27.94

a12: 24.2

Hitting sub 20 more often, but making it up with more screwups. D'oh!


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 2, 2010)

24th Batch:
Times:24.63, 24.91, 22.16, 24.18, 24.12, 25.21, 26.00, 26.46, 25.77, 20.61, 26.42, 22.37
Average:24.58
Cube: Modified AV


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 2, 2010)

24th batch
17.27, 18.48, 21.44, 17.16, 18.83, 17.44, 22.23, 17.00, 21.67, 20.39, 18.56, 18.04= 18.93


----------



## Rorix (Jul 2, 2010)

24th
22.32, 23.86, 24.47, 20.98, (26.78), (18.24), 23.03, 22.30, 20.90, 19.81, 21.79, 26.74

avg12: 22.62


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2010)

24th set of scrambles:
24.75
23.56, 23.45, 25.36, (30.45), 26.83, 22.89, 21.92, 24.73, 29.89, (21.03), 22.83, 26.05

I just keep doing worse each week.  I had a 21.59 average 3/5 right before starting these.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Batch 24:

(14.90), (23.15), 19.53, 18.74, 21.36, 15.12, 20.16, 18.25, 22.23, 18.97, 16.93, 20.73 = 19.2 average of 12.

That 14 came out of nowhere...


----------



## tfray94 (Jul 3, 2010)

batch 24

24.88, (18.57), 25.20, 25.28, 19.79, 24.93, (37.83), 20.36, 25.47, 25.65, 18.62, 20.42 = 23.06 Ao12

Terrible...I don't know what happened.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 3, 2010)

Round 24

*AVERAGE: 22.45*



Spoiler



1. 18.38
2. 24.30 (H-perm FAIL)
3. 19.50
4. 22.92
5. 26.44
6. DNF
7. 24.51
8. 19.21
9. 16.77
10. 25.72
11. 21.67
12. 21.90


Some really nice solves in there.  Some really bad ones, too.  My hands randomly started shaking occasionally in the last layer so I'd screw up an alg real bad. Other times everything flowed nice and I pull off a 16.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 3, 2010)

21.88, 21.18, 20.97, 27.28, 21.40, (17.05), (29.15), 24.29, 23.54, 22.29, 19.60, 25.18 = 22.76

OH fatigue


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 3, 2010)

Batch 24
*Average of 12: 20.26*



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-03-2010 09:05:51

Average: 20.26
Standard Deviation: 1.20
Best Time: 15.95
Worst Time: 23.47+
Individual Times:
1.	21.73	D2 F' L2 F' L2 B L2 F' D2 B' L2 B' L' U' L B2 R' U' L R2 U'
2.	21.20	D L2 R2 F2 D' U R2 U L' F2 D' U' B' R' D' U R2 F
3.	19.33	F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D2 F' L' R2 D B' L2 F R D' F
4.	17.90	F2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 U' B' L F L R B L D' U' B2 F U
5.	21.71	U' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U L2 U2 F2 R B U B' L U' L' B' D L F
6.	18.29	U' F2 D R2 U R2 D B2 D L2 U L' B U' F' R D' F' R' F D2
7.	21.47	L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' U R' U' B D2 L R B L D' F2
8.	20.79	R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 L2 U' R D' U2 L2 R D B L' F D2 L2
9.	(15.95)	F2 L2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' L F' U2 F D2 F L U' L2 R F'	Easy F2L and PLL skip
10.	20.36	B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F R2 D' B2 F2 D B' L D L2 U2 R2
11.	(23.47+)	D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L R D' F2 D B' R B2 F' L R'
12.	19.87	D U B2 D R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' L' B R' B D' L F2 L' R



I should really rather learn algorithms than do this, but whatever.


----------



## Samania (Jul 3, 2010)

*Batch 24*
Average of 12: 24.56

23.16
(20.72)
23.57
21.50
26.59
(31.49)
24.36
25.50
28.43
25.40
23.23
23.91

Somehow I can't get under that 24 mark..


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 3, 2010)

UGH
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.25
worst time: 29.87

current avg5: 21.91 (σ = 1.61)
best avg5: 20.30 (σ = 1.89)

current avg12: 22.01 (σ = 2.65)
best avg12: 22.01 (σ = 2.65)

session avg: *22.01* (σ = 2.65)
session mean: 22.27

(17.25), 25.73, 20.16, 24.87,( 29.87), 18.38, 22.87, 19.65, 23.24, 17.92, 24.47, 22.84


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 4, 2010)

Avg: 20.41

22.38, 21.34, 21.96, 23.92, 21.02, 19.78, 19.68, 18.41, 18.35, 19.22, 19.76, 20.55 

Comments: CN it taking me awhile to get used to. But it's WAY better than it was last week. I'm happy with this


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 5, 2010)

Batch 24: 22.87

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.47
worst time: 26.55

current avg5: 22.64 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 22.59 (σ = 1.53)

current avg12: 22.87 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 22.87 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 22.87 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 22.89

21.03, (26.55), 24.70, 21.12, 21.97, 25.21, 23.04, 23.29, 22.11, 23.66, (19.47), 22.53


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

Round 24:

Done onehanded:

24.97, 24.17, 27.47, 20.64, 24.22, 18.17, 21.05, 20.19, 27.03, 21.88, (14.78), (29.67) = 22.98

Amazing single! Forced OLL skip and G-Perm. 3rd sub-15 OH  Good avg too.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

Mike is going to be updating the SECOND post around noon today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Mike is going to be updating the SECOND post around noon today.



Sorry I'm late - it's a holiday, I was sleeping (recovering from an absolutely awful 3/12 multi late last night). Updated.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 5, 2010)

lol, it's fine


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 5, 2010)

Batch #25

*Average: 20.18*



Spoiler



Times:
20.79, 20.43, 21.79+, 17.39+[PLL skip!], 22.99, 20.17, 17.68, 17.47, 20.80, 24.01, 20.32, 19.34

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.39
worst time: 24.01

current mean of 3: 21.22 (σ = 2.01)
best mean of 3: 18.44 (σ = 1.23)

current avg5: 20.15 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 18.44 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 20.18 (σ = 1.60)
best avg12: 20.18 (σ = 1.60)

session avg: 20.18 (σ = 1.60)
session mean: 20.26


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 5, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > Mike is going to be updating the SECOND post around noon today.
> ...



I don't suppose fireworks had something to do with that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2010)

25th set of scrambles:
23.72
22.55, (19.81), 25.44, 22.40, 23.90, (28.77), 24.55, 25.58, 20.40, 23.96, 23.93, 24.47

Bad, but not quite as bad as it has been lately.

@cincyaviation: Not really - this was much later than the fireworks. I don't have any good excuses. (For either the ridiculously late hour or the poor results.)


----------



## Zubon (Jul 6, 2010)

Round 25

23.70 20.22 (26.00) 21.02 20.30 20.79 23.28 20.10 24.17 (20.10) 24.56 22.42


Avg12: * 22.06*


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, I'm joining because I'm averaging over 20 seconds (waaaay over 20 seconds). So I'll probably be finishing last every round for a very long time. But who cares anyway.

Average: 28.37

(21.24), 
22.06, 
32.40, 
29.45, 
30.25, 
28.00, 
(32.42), 
31.20, 
22.50, 
28.11, 
30.74, 
28.95


----------



## wing92 (Jul 6, 2010)

Batch 25
a12: 22.83

23.98, 25.62, 24.66, 26.75, (20.07), 20.83, 21.93, (27.00), 20.28, 22.96, 20.64, 20.69


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 6, 2010)

koreanCuber, why not just delete your first post. Then mikes will be first

EDIT: nvm, used to you could delete the first post, or at least im pretty sure you could.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 6, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> koreanCuber, why not just delete your first post. Then mikes will be first
> 
> EDIT: nvm, used to you could delete the first post, or at least im pretty sure you could.



He's still running the overall competition, so he wants to keep the first post anyway. And this works pretty well, all things told.


----------



## Samania (Jul 7, 2010)

*Batch 24*
(18.94), 20.17, 24.31, 25.30, 23.30, (29.14), 20.86, 22.67, 21.84, 19.81(Pll skip), 25.28, 22.25 = 22.58

My new pb AO12


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 7, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > koreanCuber, why not just delete your first post. Then mikes will be first
> ...


ahhh ok, i thought you were taking over.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 7, 2010)

35.46, 20.12, 28.05, 30.90, 22.54, 33.03, 30.94, 23.42, 46.71, 22.36, 20.26, 23.18 = 27.01
Using 3 look MGLS on 10 of the solves, the ones where i knew the CLS were on the 30.90 and the 20.26


----------



## janelle (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm, might as well join. 

Batch 25
Average of 12: *23.41*
1. 21.22 
2. 23.93 
3. (20.46) 
4. 23.18 
5. 23.50 
6. 24.41 
7. 22.94 
8. 24.46 
9. 24.42 
10. 21.74 
11. 24.27 
12. (27.86) 

I was so proud of myself of all my times being sub25 until the stinking 27 at the end  haha. Oh well I guess I'm always inconsistent.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

18.47, 22.22, 27.20, 25.27, 22.10, 24.69, 23.42, 27.87, 22.89, 26.58, 24.18, 18.81
Average: 23.73
Cube: modded Alpha V


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 7, 2010)

times (reset):
21.49, 21.40, 26.05, 25.75, (16.67), 26.47, 21.29, 22.03, 25.48, 19.33, 21.99, (26.74)


stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.67
worst time: 26.74

current avg5: 23.17 (σ = 1.64)
best avg5: 21.77 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 23.13 (σ = 2.41)
best avg12: 23.13 (σ = 2.41)

session avg: 23.13 (σ = 2.41)
session mean: 22.89

Wow... I sucked this week.


----------



## otsyke (Jul 7, 2010)

BATCH 25

*avg: 21.13*

19.04 B R' D R' U2 L2 R' B L' U B' R D L D2 B R' U2
(17.46) L' D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L' D F D F D B2 D B' L2 R2
(25.10) F L B R2 B2 R' F L2 D' B' U2 F' L2 D2 U' L2 D U'
23.72 R2 B' U' B R' U L' U2 F L2 D B' U' L2 F R2 B2 U
20.78 B' D2 F' U' R D2 L U' L B2 L' B F R' B' D' B2 U2
19.73 U' L2 F2 D2 F2 U' B' L2 D B' F' L' B' R' F2 L' R2
20.59 D L B U F' L R D' B' D2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 F2 U
23.92 U B L2 U B' L D' F R U2 L2 R U R2 B2 D2 B2 U2
21.23 D2 F2 U' B D2 B F' U' L2 B U2 L2 D2 R F L D2
20.49 R' B2 F2 L B' L2 D2 U L' B2 D2 L' B R B R' B'
20.35 B2 U' L2 R F' U2 R B' D U R U R2 D2 F2 U R2 U
21.50 L F' R' D2 L' R' U2 R' F' L2 F D2 F' U L B' D' R'


----------



## PeterV (Jul 8, 2010)

25th Batch:

28.33, 29.88, 33.71, 31.93, 27.02, 28.52, (37.61), 26.81, (24.65), 28.71, 26.33, 26.69 = *28.79 avg.*

Haven't been cubing much lately with work being so busy. It shows in my times.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 8, 2010)

Batch 25

*Average: 22.35*

1. 20.26 
2. 20.09 (Would've been sub-20 if I could've recognized a J-perm :fp)
3. 25.44 
4. 23.36 
5. 19.89 
6. 23.03 
7. 23.84
8. DNF(23.55) (off by an M')
9. 21.07 
10. 17.91 
11. 20.48
12. 26.10


I've done better.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 8, 2010)

Graduated from the race to sub-30 thread so I figured I'd join this one

Batch 25

*Avg 27.02*

23.00	
27.46	
26.44	
29.86	
25.66	
27.53	
28.83	
(30.75) 
24.93	
28.34	
(21.65) 
28.15


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 8, 2010)

Cube: Type A5 (DIY)

21.02
(20.53)
24.72
(34.3...is it just me, or was that a particularly difficult scramble?)
21.06
23.55
22.66
25.97
21.59
21.66
22.46
25.41

avg=23.01


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 8, 2010)

Average: 22.34

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.50
worst time: 27.16

current avg5: 20.52 (σ = 0.45)
best avg5: 19.81 (σ = 0.79)

current avg12: 22.34 (σ = 2.46)
best avg12: 22.34 (σ = 2.46)

session avg: 22.34 (σ = 2.46)
session mean: 22.34

26.74, 23.60, 25.89, (27.16), 20.96, 21.98, (17.50), 18.80, 23.90, 20.74, 19.90, 20.94

Started off badly, since I didn't do any solves today before starting the average.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 8, 2010)

updated


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 9, 2010)

Round 26

*Average: 20.88*

1. 21.34
2. 20.44
3. 20.85
4. 27.71[pop]
5. 19.68
6. 17.52
7. 21.17
8. 22.86
9. 19.74
10. 22.00
11. 23.23
12. 15.99[PLL skip]

Would've been easily sub-20 if my hands hadn't been shaking so much. >.<


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 9, 2010)

*Round 26*
*Average: 21.33*
Slowing down, but I have a few good solves in there. If it only weren't for those 24s.

With this, I'm sure I can get sub-25 at Berkeley.



Spoiler



Statistics for 07-08-2010 16:21:41

Average: 21.33
Standard Deviation: 1.87
Best Time: 17.34
Worst Time: 24.87+
Individual Times:
1.	18.11	U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R B D R' U2 B R F2 L' D U' R'
2.	(24.87+)	L2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' F' U2 B L2 D2 L'
3.	21.17	D' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U R B R' F' R D L' D2 R'
4.	22.91	R2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L' B' U L' D
5.	22.96	U B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 B' D' L F' U L U' L2 B2 L
6.	(17.34)	B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D F' R2 U' L2 D L2 B R
7.	19.64	L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 R' D' F' L' U2 F2 U R2 U F' U
8.	21.21	F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 L2 U L' R' F R' B2 L F U F' U'
9.	18.52	U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U L B' L F U' B L2 F
10.	23.80	B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B F' L' D' F' D' L2 D' F2 U' B' U
11.	20.66	U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' F' R' U B' L U2 R2 B' R U2
12.	24.36	R' F2 R D2 F2 R B2 F2 R B' L R2 B2 F L2 F' D U' F U2 R'


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 9, 2010)

Round 26
21.15, (23.03), 20.67, 17.55, 18.80, 19.90, 20.56, 20.30, 19.09, (17.25), 18.59, 18.66

Avg-19.53


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2010)

Round 26:
Average: 23.00
24.00, (27.08), 23.91, 20.56, 20.81, 25.40, 23.80, 21.86, 20.75, (20.55), 22.22, 26.72

Not bad for me. Too bad about the last solve, though. I'm still making too many mistakes - the 25.40 was really easy, but I wound up doing 6 F2L CE pairs (inserted two of them in the wrong place).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 9, 2010)

Round 26:

18.75, 23.42, 18.38, 23.48, (27.33), (17.86), 26.61, 23.41, 20.03, 26.97, 26.63, 22.58 = 23.03

Very weird avg... sup-3 SD 

EDIT: Opps, I forgot. It was done onehanded ^^


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2010)

round 26:

27.59, 28.93, 27.17, 29.86, 30.49, 26.06, 27.99, 25.19, DNF(38.21), (24.10), 35.47, 33.25 = 29.20


I was doing ok at first but then I kept messing up a perm (can't remember which one) that I just recently memorized........


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 9, 2010)

I want to give a tip to ALL of you. When Mike/I give out the next batch of scrambles, don't do them 10 minutes AFTER they are given out. Practice for 1 or 2 days, and then submit your times, so you can actually PRACTICE.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 9, 2010)

First time here

Round 26:

Average: 25.42

26.12, 27.30, 25.66, 25.86, 27.70, 24.83, 23.89, (21.38), 23.92, 24.12, (29.77), 24.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> I want to give a tip to ALL of you. When Mike/I give out the next batch of scrambles, don't do them 10 minutes AFTER they are given out. Practice for 1 or 2 days, and then submit your times, so you can actually PRACTICE.



I'm as guilty as anyone. I figure I've already been practicing for several days before the new scrambles come out. It's just a matter of whether you shift early or late with them, and I'd rather make sure I don't miss any of them - if you wait too late, you might not have time right before the deadline. Hope you don't mind! 

In my practice for round 27, I decided to try PLL time attacks. The last time I worked at it was last December, when I got a 1:20. Today I got a 1:11.70! And I'm still using all the same algs as I was using with the 1:20. I knew my finger speed was getting faster; it's nice to see concrete proof!


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 10, 2010)

I think I'll join in. 

Round 26: 

Average = 24.38
24.44, 23.90, 23.13, 22.16, 27.82, 22.15, 26.31, 27.62, (19.45), 23.61, 23.99, (27.95)

I saved my worst solve for last haha.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 10, 2010)

CUB3R01 said:


> I saved my worst solve for last haha.



I hate when that happens


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 10, 2010)

26th
22.58, 21.11, 22.14, 29.00, 22.58, 16.46, 31.90, 30.35, 25.29, 28.01, 26.28, 22.82 = 25.02
first 3 solves had T perms, still using MGLS


----------



## wing92 (Jul 10, 2010)

Batch 26:
avg12: 23.64

28.42, 22.22, 21.15, 27.96, 26.14, (18.46), 21.51, (30.43), 20.34, 25.46, 21.66, 21.51

first solve was just plain bad, had a few huge lockups. all in all an annoying average of 12


----------



## Samania (Jul 10, 2010)

*Batch 26*

21.27, 23.48, 22.11,( 31.63), 23.67, 23.38, 27.22, 25.20, 27.27, 21.75, 23.11, (19.89) = 23.85

The last solve got me a bit excited.


----------



## Razarsharp (Jul 10, 2010)

Wanted to try this out. One question. Do we have to participate every week?

Batch 26:
20.90, (26.14), 25.63, 24.77, 22.14, (19.20), 23.51, 25.86, 21.39, 20.66, 22.71, 24.77 = 23.23


----------



## janelle (Jul 10, 2010)

*Batch 26*
18.31, 25.65, 27.62, 22.88, 22.74, 18.98, (27.87), 24.22, (17.23), 19.59, 24.61, 23.49
Average of 12: *22.81*
Nice. Those sub20s really saved me xP I'm so inconsistent,


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2010)

Razarsharp said:


> Wanted to try this out. One question. Do we have to participate every week?


No, of course not. Participate whenever you like.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 10, 2010)

Ah, Why not, I'll give it a go.
Avg: 22.37

1.	25.62	
2.	24.33	
3.	22.80	
4.	(17.83)	
5.	25.73	
6.	19.11	
7.	26.42	
8.	20.31	
9.	18.37	
10.	(28.74)	
11.	20.96	
12.	20.00	

Pretty meh-ish. I can do way better. Thank you sub 20 solves or else this avg. would have been a disaster! Should've warmed up before this.


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 10, 2010)

Sometime since I last did a batch here!
I've improved XD

Holy ~(WitH Type E)
Statistics for 07-10-2010 16:44:34
_All Full Steps_
Average: *17.16*
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 14.33
Worst Time: 23.81
Individual Times:
1.	17.25	
2.	15.70	
3.	17.26	
4.	18.56	
5.	17.50	
6.	15.06	
7.	(14.33)	H-Perm <3
8.	15.35	
9.	15.41
10.	(23.81)	Screwed up
11.	19.34	
12.	20.15	

Sub16 Ao5 ! 


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-10-2010 16:45:38

Average: *15.27*
Standard Deviation: 0.15
Best Time: 14.33
Worst Time: 23.81
Individual Times:
1.	(17.50)	
2.	15.06	
3.	(14.33)	H-Perm <3
4.	15.35
5.	15.41


Just Broke both PBS!


----------



## Ran (Jul 10, 2010)

Statistics for 07-10-2010 16:31:40

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.72
Standard Deviation: 2.26
Best Time: 16.06
Worst Time: 24.64
Individual Times:
1.	22.66	U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 U R B D R' U2 B R F2 L' D U' R'
2.	21.19	L2 D F2 U L2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' F' U2 B L2 D2 L'
3.	20.36	D' U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F2 U2 B' U R B R' F' R D L' D2 R'
4.	18.55	R2 D2 F L2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' L' B' U L' D
5.	20.61	U B2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U F2 U L2 B' D' L F' U L U' L2 B2 L
6.	17.80	B2 L2 D B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 U B2 L2 D F' R2 U' L2 D L2 B R
7.	20.45	L2 R2 F2 U R2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 R' D' F' L' U2 F2 U R2 U F' U
8.	22.66	F2 U R2 B2 U B2 D2 U B2 L2 U L' R' F R' B2 L F U F' U'
9.	16.06	U2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B R2 U L B' L F U' B L2 F
10.	24.64	B2 L2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B F' L' D' F' D' L2 D' F2 U' B' U
11.	22.28	U R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 D' L2 U' F' R' U B' L U2 R2 B' R U2
12.	21.41	R' F2 R D2 F2 R B2 F2 R B' L R2 B2 F L2 F' D U' F U2 R'


great avg for meh~!


----------



## scylla (Jul 10, 2010)

My first time (round 26):

26,30


12:	00:22.24	x
11:	00:19.68	x
10:	00:20.74	x
9:	00:22.13	x
8:	00:34.38	x
7:	00:26.27	x
6:	00:28.26	x
5:	DNF x
4:	00:32.02	x
3:	00:20.48	x
2:	00:26.23	x
1:	00:30.26	x


----------



## Akuma (Jul 11, 2010)

My results for *Round 26*

Average: *26.96*







Comments:
While I am not getting anywhere near Sub-20 I am getting really close to sub-25 which is an important step.
I need to be more concentrated and more patience.

My results for *Round 25*

Average: *25.56*


----------



## sz35 (Jul 11, 2010)

*OH:*
*Average of 12: 29.20* - Yes, I know I'm not good enough for this thread
1. 28.95 
2. 30.63 
3. 26.18 
4. (DNF) - my hand stopped the timer by mistake at 6.70 could have been a ~24 solve  
5. 30.48
6. 29.46
7. 27.74 
8. 28.36 
9. (23.67) 
10. 28.68 
11. 32.44
12. 29.09


----------



## Rorix (Jul 12, 2010)

26th
avg12: 20.32

20.83, 17.28, 19.50, 15.47, 17.31, 19.00, 21.60, DNF(10.10), 14.78, 25.26, 25.63, 21.34

man, I thought this would be my first sub 20 AO12 but then I messed up the last few solves


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 12, 2010)

Round 26

*Avg 26.63*

27.11
26.38
27.43
24.77
27.47
24.72
(29.58)
27.00
27.16
(23.78)
28.78
25.49


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 12, 2010)

Round 26: 22.66 (spot the coincidence =P)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.39
worst time: 26.15

current avg5: 22.24 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 21.43 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 22.66 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 22.66 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 22.66 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 22.68

22.67, 21.56, 23.30, 25.92, 24.04, (19.39), 21.50, (26.15), 21.87, 20.93, 21.58, 23.27

No counting sub-20s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

Updated with round 26 results and round 27 scrambles. (Second post in thread.)


----------



## scylla (Jul 12, 2010)

Even worser than last week :-(

27,06

12:	00:21.39	x
11:	00:25.89	x
10:	00:55.17	x
9:	00:34.84	x
8:	00:27.96	x
7:	00:23.20	x
6:	00:22.58	x
5:	00:28.39	x
4:	00:21.23	x
3:	00:36.00	x
2:	00:28.83	x
1:	00:21.53	x


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

mike, aren't the results for the 26th round?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> mike, aren't the results for the 26th round?



Yes they are - corrected. And the results in your first post are for the 25th round (even though yours says 24th).  I was copying from yours and upped it one, which is how I made the mistake.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 12, 2010)

lol


----------



## otsyke (Jul 12, 2010)

27th

*AVG: 21.05*

(27.28) U R' D' F' D' R' F' D2 B' D U R2 U' F2 U' F' L U2
20.75 L' B2 R U F L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R B' R2 U2 L D B
(16.54) D2 F R2 F2 L' B' U' B F D2 R D' R' B D2 L D2 R'
23.49 B L' R' B2 L2 B U2 R U2 F R F R B L F' U
21.83 D2 B R B2 L' F R' D B2 F R U2 R U2 B L' R U'
22.82 U F' D' B' U2 F2 R' F' D' R F D' L U' L2 D' U2 F'
20.82 B' L U' L B2 D' F2 U F L' F L R B' L2 B' L' U'
17.80 U2 B R' D' R' U2 R D2 F2 L2 D' F R' F' L' F2 R2
17.80 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U' R2 B' L R B' U' L' R2 D2 B U
19.54 B2 L' R' B2 L' R2 D L2 F D2 U L' B L2 R B' L
18.75 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D' R' B' L2 U B' U F2 R' U2 R F'
26.90 B R2 B' F D2 U' R U R' U2 L2 U B2 L D2 B' D F'

very bad counting 26.90  after an amazing RA5 18.70 :O


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 13, 2010)

Worst than last week (Unwarmed)~
I guess im sub-20 ? =O i shall maybe do one more batch here.

Statistics for 07-13-2010 18:23:46

Average: 18.87
Standard Deviation: 1.25
Best Time: 16.33
Worst Time: 25.43
Individual Times:
1.	19.58	
2.	19.26	
3.	20.33	
4.	20.45	
5.	(25.43) Cross fail
6.	16.58	
7.	17.31	
8.	19.68 Green Cross
9.	18.38	
10.	19.46	
11.	(16.33)	
12.	17.67


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2010)

27th round:
22.36
23.05, 22.28, 22.16, (25.36), 23.19, 22.89, 22.76, 21.02, (20.98), 21.39, 21.03, 23.86

Wow, that's my nicest average for this race since the average of 100. The funny thing is that my fastest time was 20.98. Lately it's been like this - I'm pretty consistently sub-25, but I rarely ever manage a sub-20 solve. It almost always takes some sort of skip for me to go sub-20. It's very frustrating. I think I would enjoy it more if I had more varied times.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 13, 2010)

Honestly, Mike, I'd rather be where you are. I suck at BLD and would rather be able to memo multiple 7x7s than be able solve a 3x3 in less than 20 seconds. And sub-25 is by no means slow; it's at least fast enough to impress any non-cuber.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 13, 2010)

Round 27
*Avg 25.67*

22.53 - PLL skip
27.66
28.30
24.50
26.83
(29.80)
24.16
28.86
(19.83)
26.68
22.59
24.56


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 13, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: *16.60*
worst time: *25.85*

*session avg: 21.88 (σ = 2.06)
session mean: 21.77*

CRUD! I acidently deleted my session when going back to get the times! NOOO! But the 16 was on scramble 11..

Oh well. 21.88. Almost!


----------



## Samania (Jul 13, 2010)

*Batch 27*

20.89, (23.88), 22.16, 23.39, 19.03, 22.44, 18.02, 18.24, 19.94, 23.44, (15.70), 18.89 = 20.64. 

I'm so happy with this average. I got a new pb single and average.


----------



## Monarch (Jul 14, 2010)

*24.44*
---
25.06
24.56
25.08
(29.22)
23.47
27.41
(22.31)
22.39
22.75
25.77
23.72
24.16

I'm just joining.


koreancuber said:


> You can join if *(ANYONE CAN JOIN AT ANY TIME)*:
> 1. You are above an average of 20
> 2. If you are one handed cubing


----------



## PeterV (Jul 14, 2010)

27th Batch:

31.38, 23.88, 30.16, (23.61), 26.55, 27.13, 29.34, 27.30, 26.59, 29.15, 25.40, (34.44) = *27.69 avg.*

Not a great average, but o.k. for what little practice I've had the last couple weeks. I missed the 26th batch and decided to do them before this one. Got a PB average of 24.80


----------



## Razarsharp (Jul 14, 2010)

Batch 27:
Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.66
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 17.99
Worst Time: 25.19
Individual Times:
1.	21.22	
2.	24.82	
3.	(17.99)	
4.	22.15	
5.	21.00	
6.	20.75	
7.	21.45	
8.	18.64	
9.	23.48	
10.	21.09	
11.	22.20	
12.	(25.19)	

Yay! New PB!!!!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 14, 2010)

(19.15)
25.77	
23.06	
(31.36)
31.18	
24.15	
23.75	
20.31	
22.86	
20.5	
22.19	
24.15	
23.79	

Cube: Type A-V
avg: 23.79.


----------



## NeuwDk (Jul 14, 2010)

Batch 27: haven't trained much lately

Average: 20.79 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.59
Slowest Time: 29.21
Standard Deviation: 01.67

Individual Times:
1) 20.16 
2) (29.21) 
3) 22.58 
4) 19.66 
5) 20.28 
6) 24.50 
7) 21.53 
8) 20.80 
9) 19.15 
10) 19.27 
11) (16.59) 
12) 19.92


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2010)

My results for Round 27.

Average: *25.65*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 14, 2010)

Batch 27 -

Statistics for 07-14-2010 13:21:17

Average: 21.32
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 18.83
Worst Time: 24.81

Individual times - 19.38 22.34 (18.83) 23.80 19.48 21.41 18.98 22.91 21.47 22.44 20.94 (24.81)

I got a cheeky little 19.96avg5 in there too. (Solves 3-7).


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 14, 2010)

Tomorrow, Mike will update the thread since I'll be on a plane to korea...


----------



## liljthedude (Jul 14, 2010)

Haven't posted here in a while since I've been practicing my CN and look-ahead.
Paid off.
18.60, (21.03), 18.58, 20.60, 20.43, 20.50, 20.92, 19.93, 19.33, 19.21, (17.34), 19.30 = 19.74 (σ = 0.81)

The last five solves had a SD of .05.


----------



## Rorix (Jul 15, 2010)

Ugh haven't been doing well for the last few days

27th
avg12: 21.76

26.04, 25.78, 20.45, 18.67, 23.06, (31.98), 19.03, 18.02, 19.82, 22.94, (15.89), 23.82

Hope I'm not too late


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 15, 2010)

21.87, 23.26, 21.29, (16.88), 25.25, 23.32, 25.14, 21.40, 23.01, (26.19), 20.66, 20.58 = 22.58

No counting sub-20s again...


----------



## Ran (Jul 15, 2010)

Statistics for 07-15-2010 16:19:33

Average: 19.44
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 16.52
Worst Time: 23.73
Individual Times:
1.	(16.52)	U R' D' F' D' R' F' D2 B' D U R2 U' F2 U' F' L U2
2.	(23.73)	L' B2 R U F L' D2 R' B2 R' B2 R B' R2 U2 L D B
3.	18.66 D2 F R2 F2 L' B' U' B F D2 R D' R' B D2 L D2 R'
4.	20.27 B L' R' B2 L2 B U2 R U2 F R F R B L F' U
5.	19.89 D2 B R B2 L' F R' D B2 F R U2 R U2 B L' R U'
6.	21.34 U F' D' B' U2 F2 R' F' D' R F D' L U' L2 D' U2 F'
7.	17.52 B' L U' L B2 D' F2 U F L' F L R B' L2 B' L' U'
8.	18.45 U2 B R' D' R' U2 R D2 F2 L2 D' F R' F' L' F2 R2
9.	18.80 U2 B2 L2 U2 L' F' U' R2 B' L R B' U' L' R2 D2 B U
10.	19.28 B2 L' R' B2 L' R2 D L2 F D2 U L' B L2 R B' L
11.	17.00 L2 F2 R2 D2 F D' R' B' L2 U B' U F2 R' U2 R F'
12.	23.19 B R2 B' F D2 U' R U R' U2 L2 U B2 L D2 B' D F'


AWESOME!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2010)

Updated with the latest results and scrambles. Again, check the second post in the thread.


----------



## keemy (Jul 15, 2010)

so I missed doing #27 by 1/2 an hour oh well 
#28 (OH)

19.71, (25.36), 21.94, 24.34, 19.81, 23.26, 24.08, 21.12, (15.09), 18.19, 19.51, 23.18 = 21.51


So I haven't been practicing for a while but nationals is coming up and I'd like to make finals so practice time! erg stupid 23~24s need to stop getting those.


----------



## otsyke (Jul 15, 2010)

YAY SUB-20!!!

28th
*AVG: 19.63*

17.94 U2 L' B D L B R' F2 U2 B2 F U B2 D U B2 R' U
22.78 D F2 D L' D' B2 D R U B' R2 U' L' B2 U R B
15.77 L U L2 R F' R' D L' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' L R' D U2
20.78 U' L B2 U' F2 L2 U B' D F' L' R B F' L' F L' U2
20.94 B R' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R' F R2
20.25 U L F' D' B D' F2 D' L' F' L' B D' L' R2 U' B2 U'
24.31 U2 F D2 R D L' F R2 B' U R' U' B2 D' U2 L2 B' U'
18.61 F L2 D L B D2 L' U' L2 F2 U R2 F R' F2 R' F U'
17.99 R' U' F2 D2 L F2 R2 U B' F2 L' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F
15.79 U' L2 B' R2 B' L B2 D' F' L' U2 F' R2 F2 R F' L2 D'
21.35 L2 D L' B2 L' D' B F2 D L2 D' B2 F' L' F U' F'
19.87 L B R2 D' R' F L2 R' F' U2 L B' U' F' U' L B' U2

First "non rolling" avg 12 sub-20 for me!


----------



## Ran (Jul 15, 2010)

Statistics for 07-15-2010 21:02:08

Average: 21.33
Standard Deviation: 1.04
Best Time: 16.81
Worst Time: 24.59
Individual Times:
1.	21.55	U2 L' B D L B R' F2 U2 B2 F U B2 D U B2 R' U
2.	23.28	D F2 D L' D' B2 D R U B' R2 U' L' B2 U R B
3.	20.47	L U L2 R F' R' D L' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' L R' D U2
4.	19.70	U' L B2 U' F2 L2 U B' D F' L' R B F' L' F L' U2
5.	22.00	B R' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R' F R2
6.	21.17	U L F' D' B D' F2 D' L' F' L' B D' L' R2 U' B2 U'
7.	21.95	U2 F D2 R D L' F R2 B' U R' U' B2 D' U2 L2 B' U'
8.	19.80	F L2 D L B D2 L' U' L2 F2 U R2 F R' F2 R' F U'
9.	21.61	R' U' F2 D2 L F2 R2 U B' F2 L' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F
10.	(16.81)	U' L2 B' R2 B' L B2 D' F' L' U2 F' R2 F2 R F' L2 D'
11.	(24.59)	L2 D L' B2 L' D' B F2 D L2 D' B2 F' L' F U' F'
12.	21.81	L B R2 D' R' F L2 R' F' U2 L B' U' F' U' L B' U2


Urghhhhh I did better last time...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Statistics for 07-15-2010 19:10:30

Average: 21.77
Standard Deviation: 1.00
Best Time: 19.28
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
21.33 24.05 (19.28) 21.06 21.31 22.25 21.74 22.53 19.66 21.33 (DNF) 22.45


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 15, 2010)

Mmmmmm....haven't cubed for a while 

12: 00:26.02 x 
11: *00:22.98* x 
10: 00:27.07 x 
9: *00:31.65* x 
8: 00:31.21 x 
7: 00:27.65 x 
6: 00:26.99 x 
5: 00:24.52 x 
4: 00:31.58 x 
3: 00:24.41 x 
2: 00:29.54 x 
1: 00:27.03 x 

10 of 12: 00:27.60


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 15, 2010)

Mmmmmm....haven't cubed for a while 

12: 00:26.02 x 
11: *00:22.98* x 
10: 00:27.07 x 
9: *00:31.65* x 
8: 00:31.21 x 
7: 00:27.65 x 
6: 00:26.99 x 
5: 00:24.52 x 
4: 00:31.58 x 
3: 00:24.41 x 
2: 00:29.54 x 
1: 00:27.03 x 

10 of 12: 00:27.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2010)

Round 28:
23.20
(20.93), 23.52, 25.07, 21.68, 20.96, 23.54, 22.65, (26.61), 22.74, 22.57, 23.66, 25.57

Not horrible, but not particularly good either. This was part of an average of 50; my fastest time in that average was 20.25. I think I've gone a couple hundred solves now with none sub-20. It's ridiculous!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2010)

Round 28

*Avg 27.27*:fp

27.03
27.15
25.75
27.86
29.34
25.86
(23.61)
(29.65)
29.44
26.22
28.61
25.46


----------



## janelle (Jul 16, 2010)

*Batch 28*
20.35, 18.62, (27.38), 25.27, 26.08, (17.22[oll skip]), 19.51, 26.05, 22.13, 20.83, 23.92, 23.76
Average of 12: *22.65*
Wow so inconsistent. Those sub20 really saved me again.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 16, 2010)

I just graduated from sub 30 so now I am starting here 
Cube: Black GuHong
AVG: 24.93

23.14, 26.37, 24.11, 21.11, 24.41, (28.99), (20.13), 27.44, 25.23, 24.85, 27.46, 25.87

Hopefully I'll get Sub 20 before the Ho Chi Minh City Open


----------



## NeuwDk (Jul 16, 2010)

28: I was hoping for a sub-20 and it was almost there, and then, I screw up :S

Average: 20.61 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.42
Slowest Time: 23.58
Standard Deviation: 02.07

Individual Times:
1) 17.22 
2) 23.51 
3) (15.42)
4) 18.82 
5) 20.71 
6) (23.58)
7) 19.23 
8) 21.33 
9) 18.63 
10) 23.20
11) 21.85
12) 21.61


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2010)

My results for *Round 28*.

Average: *25.12*







I am averaging around 25 seconds. Yay.


----------



## Samania (Jul 16, 2010)

*Batch 28*

22.14, 21.11, (19.30), (25.02), 22.17, 21.11, 21.56, 22.16, 19.48, 22.42, 24.30, 21.55 = 21.80


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

20.64, 33.45, 22.89, 22.75, 33.42, 24.95, 23.03, 33.77, 23.02, 25.34, 22.41, 34.81 = 26.50
MGLS with full color neutrality, solves on non-W/Y colors were solves 2, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12


----------



## no1337cube (Jul 17, 2010)

Yay for SUBB Twenty~!!!one!!1!eLeven!!!!

Video uploaded (Audio Swapping ATM)
[youtube]o0lMoaXqTFw&feature=related[/youtube]


Statistics for 07-17-2010 17:06:18

Average: 17.62
Standard Deviation: 2.22
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 21.58
Individual Times:
1.	21.47	U2 L' B D L B R' F2 U2 B2 F U B2 D U B2 R' U
2.	19.47+	D F2 D L' D' B2 D R U B' R2 U' L' B2 U R B
3.	(13.22)	L U L2 R F' R' D L' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' L R' D U2	PLL skip
4.	13.33	U' L B2 U' F2 L2 U B' D F' L' R B F' L' F L' U2	Full Step
5.	17.48	B R' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R' F R2
6.	17.16	U L F' D' B D' F2 D' L' F' L' B D' L' R2 U' B2 U'
7.	18.80	U2 F D2 R D L' F R2 B' U R' U' B2 D' U2 L2 B' U'
8.	(21.58)	F L2 D L B D2 L' U' L2 F2 U R2 F R' F2 R' F U'
9.	14.76	R' U' F2 D2 L F2 R2 U B' F2 L' U2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F
10.	16.64	U' L2 B' R2 B' L B2 D' F' L' U2 F' R2 F2 R F' L2 D'
11.	18.28	L2 D L' B2 L' D' B F2 D L2 D' B2 F' L' F U' F'
12.	18.80	L B R2 D' R' F L2 R' F' U2 L B' U' F' U' L B' U2

Sub-16 Ao5 ~ LoL!


Spoiler



Statistics for 07-17-2010 17:10:12

Average: 15.99
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 18.80
Individual Times:
1.	(13.22)	L U L2 R F' R' D L' B2 D2 R U2 F' U' L R' D U2	PLL skip
2.	13.33	U' L B2 U' F2 L2 U B' D F' L' R B F' L' F L' U2	Full Step
3.	17.48	B R' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D' B' U2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R' F R2
4.	17.16	U L F' D' B D' F2 D' L' F' L' B D' L' R2 U' B2 U'
5.	(18.80)	U2 F D2 R D L' F R2 B' U R' U' B2 D' U2 L2 B' U'


----------



## PeterV (Jul 17, 2010)

28th Batch:

26.36, 29.78, 24.31, (DNF), 23.72, 24.34, 26.55, 23.41, (22.58), 26.36, 24.52, 24.52 = *25.39 avg.*

Good average


----------



## Monarch (Jul 18, 2010)

*24.97*
---
21.33
25.93
26.56
24.06
25.96
(20.37)
24.74
25.90
(27.33)
26.33
22.42
26.47


----------



## fariq (Jul 18, 2010)

Average 22.35

1.	21.85	
2.	24.04	
3.	16.59	
4.	23.90	
5.	20.84	
6.	20.78	
7.	23.06	
8.	23.04	
9.	24.92	
10.	22.43	
11.	21.44
12.	25.34


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 18, 2010)

19.40

19.31, 20.63, 17.12, 19.91, 21.51, 20.62, 19.57, 17.41, 18.05, 20.45, 18.31, 19.78


Comments: eh pretty good for cn. still can't quite get it been super busy with stuff


----------



## Z-BosoN (Jul 19, 2010)

*Round 28 results*

session avg: 27.52

Times: 31.30, 23.67, 30.44, 32.18, 30.28, 26.01, 27.91, 22.81, 25.40, 24.65, 29.63, 25.94

Damn 30+ in the beggining


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

*24.21*

20.08, 24.04, 21.78, 24.05, (32.67), 20.56, (19.60), 28.85, 22.93, 28.19, 26.08, 25.54


Worst: 32.67 Messed up cross
Best: 19.60 Really good F2L

Now I'm really getting there.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 19, 2010)

I'll join  I'm solving one-handed.

28th Batch:
27.80, (31.68), 28.30, 23.68, 25.86, 25.93, 24.66, 25.75, (18.96), 19.61, 29.90, 20.84 = *25.23*

Usual average of 12, but the last five solves where an average of 22.10


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 19, 2010)

18.52, 21.75, 20.22, 19.04, 19.11, (23.27), 17.24, 21.32, 16.28, (16.23), 17.41, 19.00 = 18.99 OH
Hahaha, my first ever sub 20 average in here.. is sub 19!


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 19, 2010)

*28*

Round 28:
Average= 30.82 (first over 30 avg of the day 

1. 29.91
2. 31.53
3. 33.56
4. 26.80
5. 29.56
6. 27.93
7. 30.80
8. 37.21
9. 31.96
10. 37.08
11. 28.71
12. 24.81


----------



## Zubon (Jul 19, 2010)

19.48 (14.81) (24.31) 18.60 19.02 19.29 23.45 22.09 19.43 23.58 22.59 20.74 


Avg of 12: *20.83*


Look at my sig...
This is the first time I got a PB in a competition. Non lucky 14.81! 
Continuing this same session, I ended up with an average of 12 of 20.01... So close to my first sub-20 AO12.


----------



## Razarsharp (Jul 19, 2010)

Average: *21.56*
Standard Deviation: 1.19
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 24.18
Individual Times:
1.	(24.18)	
2.	(19.67)	
4.	23.63	
5.	20.72	
6.	21.68	
7.	22.04	
8.	22.18	
9.	20.05	
10.	20.25	
11.	20.08	
12.	23.79	

Pretty good AO12 for me.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 19, 2010)

28th batch
19.87, 20.27, 20.90, 20.65, 21.42, 19.42, 20.43, 20.02, 14.24(woah!), 13.36(I had an oll skip), 21.78, 18.70
session mean: 19.25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2010)

Updated with the latest results and scrambles. Again, check the second post in the thread.

In other news, did you see I got two sub-22 averages at Cat & Mouse this past weekend? I did better there than I've been doing here. :\

@AnthonyH: We use averages 10/12, not session means, so that's why I adjusted your result.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 19, 2010)

(24.80), 22.56, 20.11, 24.78, 22.98, 19.22, (17.76), 19.01, 19.81, 23.85, 20.06, 20.11 = 21.25
Slow start but good ending
OH


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 19, 2010)

21.45 23.24 24.05 20.50 (27.07) 25.85 21.02 22.99 (17.12) 22.44 23.77 23.43 = 22.88
Not so good, but a very hard day at work, so I'm a little tired.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 19, 2010)

Round 29

Average: *24.40*

20.86, 
22.05, 
24.58, 
23.00, 
28.62, 
25.65, 
26.10, 
23.08, 
(18.51,) 
29.30, 
20.79, 
(29.64+)

Would have been way better if I hadn't gotten that 29+!

Just realized it was my PB avg12! (edit: it's not my PB anymore!)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2010)

Round 29:
23.10
25.69, (19.13), 22.84, 25.86, 20.80, 21.67, 22.04, 25.74, 20.72, 21.87, 23.78, (27.44)

Lots of really silly mistakes. I feel like I just suddenly got a lot faster this weekend, but I'm still not used to the added speed, so I do stupid things. If I can overcome it, I might start getting close.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 19, 2010)

im gonna join this cause i want to be sub 20 before septmber


----------



## Monarch (Jul 19, 2010)

*23.92*
---
24.78
26.31
(19.12)
21.80
30.05
19.02
20.84
26.21
22.55
(30.39)
23.57
23.97

My times were all over the place, however I still managed to get record avg5 and avg12.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 20, 2010)

Average: 21.54

1.	(23.96)	
2.	22.49	
3.	20.88	
4.	(18.17)	
5.	22.07	
6.	23.30	
7.	23.33	
8.	19.95	
9.	22.22	
10.	18.74	
11.	19.95	
12.	22.48	

Could have been better if I wasn't such a klutz.


----------



## keemy (Jul 20, 2010)

round 29 (OH)

23.04, 21.86, 20.64, 23.87, 19.86, 20.70, 20.53, 20.02, 18.37, 18.64, 21.41, 22.46 = 20.91

hah I did an avg of 5 to warm up and it was 18.25 whoops


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 20, 2010)

29th
17.38, 24.94, 17.00, 24.32, 24.38, 22.23, 21.72, 17.38, 20.99, 19.70, 20.77, 23.86
session mean: 21.22


----------



## janelle (Jul 20, 2010)

*Batch 29*
20.59, (23.99), 19.59, 22.87, 23.53, (15.21), 19.59, 19.00, 20.38, 15.96, 17.25, 23.28
Average of 12: *20.20*
Wow so many sub20s. Even two 15s  I'm pretty sure this is my pb ao12. There's also a sub20 ao5 in there


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 20, 2010)

*29th batch
AVG:26.69*

27.19, 26.58, 27.58, 27.31, 27.37,  (23.21), 28.15, 28.44, (29.00), 24.07, 24.90, 26.49


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> 29th
> 17.38, 24.94, 17.00, 24.32, 24.38, 22.23, 21.72, 17.38, 20.99, 19.70, 20.77, 23.86
> session mean: 21.22


stop posting the session mean


----------



## Bounb (Jul 20, 2010)

Round 29

25.62, 22.33, (20.80), 23.91, 23.42, 21.23, (28.47), 24.43, 24.54, 21.59, 21.55, 25.77

*Average: 23.44 *
(discounting best and worst)

Not too bad for me! Quite a few 21s. The GuHong is great.


----------



## scylla (Jul 20, 2010)

round 29

24,80

Im getting better, If even I only could say goodbye to bad recognizing as in 2, 8 and 10.


12:	00:20.81	x
11:	00:24.28	x
10:	00:29.25	x
9:	00:22.15	x
8:	00:30.25	x
7:	00:20.17	x
6:	00:25.51	x
5:	00:22.24	x
4:	00:22.32	x
3:	00:24.83	x
2:	00:41.26	x
1:	00:26.34	x


----------



## otsyke (Jul 20, 2010)

Batch 29

*AVG: 20.91 *

20.52 R2 D2 F2 U' L' F' D B U' B2 L' U' R' B2 U L' R F2
22.38 R' F2 L' D B' L2 R D2 B D U2 R' D2 U B' D' L2 R
22.15 L U' R U F U L' R2 D2 F' U2 B L R U' R' D2
24.06 B2 L2 U' L D2 L' F' R2 D2 L D' F D2 R2 D U' B F
17.44 R2 D2 L F U2 B2 L' U2 R U' F' L2 F2 L' U F D' L'
20.00 B D' U' B2 L' B2 L' U F2 R' D' R' B' U' L U' L R
21.19 L U2 F2 R2 F R2 U' B D' U L' R U' B D' U B2 L U'
19.94 L R' D R D B R' B L' U' L D2 L' B L B
19.51 R' U2 F2 L' B' F' L' U' L' D2 L2 D B F R2 U' B' U'
18.97 F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D' L U2 B D L' R2 D2 B U L2 B2
21.33 B2 F2 R2 D' R' D' L2 B' L' F R' B L' D L' D B U'
23.12 F D L2 R2 U2 B' F2 R U' R D2 F' D U R' B D' U2


was the 8th scramble intentionally shorter?


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 20, 2010)

Round 29
Average of 12: 29.99 (barely got sub 30)

1. 31.44
2. 27.59
3. 35.59
4. 23.28
5. 34.88
6. 28.11
7. 33.15
8. 21.55
9. 33.58
10. 28.21
11. 36.59
12. 25.96


----------



## Akuma (Jul 20, 2010)

Seriously. What the hell.
*HALF THE LIST* of the results are sub-21 averages.
These people should go to the Race for Sub-15 thread.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 20, 2010)

Akuma said:


> Seriously. What the hell.
> *HALF THE LIST* of the results are sub-21 averages.
> These people should go to the Race for Sub-15 thread.


Sub-21 /= sub 20


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 21, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> The purpose of this thread is to motivate cubers who are stuck in their sub-20s and above.


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 21, 2010)

batch 29
26.80, 21.22, 19.52, 23.98, 24.03, 19.63, 34.70+, 22.59, 18.50, 32.27, 22.05, 21.41 = 23.35
color neutral and MGLS still


----------



## keemy (Jul 21, 2010)

I like how Akuma continually proves he isn't very smart XP.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 21, 2010)

keemy said:


> I like how Akuma continually proves he isn't very smart XP.



I like how you obviously show MOAR LURKING around here.


----------



## Ran (Jul 21, 2010)

Statistics for 07-22-2010 00:42:32

Average: 21.34
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 17.83
Worst Time: 25.86
Individual Times:
1.	(17.83)	R2 D2 F2 U' L' F' D B U' B2 L' U' R' B2 U L' R F2
2.	23.41	R' F2 L' D B' L2 R D2 B D U2 R' D2 U B' D' L2 R
3.	24.88	L U' R U F U L' R2 D2 F' U2 B L R U' R' D2
4.	22.42	B2 L2 U' L D2 L' F' R2 D2 L D' F D2 R2 D U' B F
5.	19.22	R2 D2 L F U2 B2 L' U2 R U' F' L2 F2 L' U F D' L'
6.	(25.86)	B D' U' B2 L' B2 L' U F2 R' D' R' B' U' L U' L R
7.	21.20	L U2 F2 R2 F R2 U' B D' U L' R U' B D' U B2 L U'
8.	19.70	L R' D R D B R' B L' U' L D2 L' B L B
9.	19.92	R' U2 F2 L' B' F' L' U' L' D2 L2 D B F R2 U' B' U'
10.	22.02	F2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D' L U2 B D L' R2 D2 B U L2 B2
11.	19.48	B2 F2 R2 D' R' D' L2 B' L' F R' B L' D L' D B U'
12.	21.11	F D L2 R2 U2 B' F2 R U' R D2 F' D U R' B D' U2


pretty normal for meh O:


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 21, 2010)

Round 29
*Average: 22.67*

Best: 18.54
Worst: 29.77

1. 22.19
2. 23.63
3. 21.15
4. 22.16
5. 20.18
6. (29.77)
7. 22.44
8. 19.54
9. 22.08
10. (18.54)
11. 25.06
12. 28.26 (POP)


What is this I don't even... 
Only one counting sub-20, counting 28... :fp I was getting 15s and 16s during my warm up...


----------



## Rorix (Jul 22, 2010)

Haven't improved at all

29th
avg12: 22.07

20.79, (15.22), 22.68, 22.67, 26.34, 24.14, 22.46, 19.86, 18.28, (28.87), 21.98, 21.51


----------



## Samania (Jul 22, 2010)

*Batch 29*

23.11, 24.92, 19.76, 25.98, 20.24, 22.81, 21.71, 27.72, 23.06, 29.43(lol I was distracted because my mom was asking me about laundry xD), 19.92, 21.83=23.13


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 22, 2010)

updated.. sorry I didn't update it last thursday.. (I moved back to korea)


----------



## fariq (Jul 22, 2010)

*Batch 29*

Average 24.18


1.	17.60	
2.	21.41	
3.	33.72	
4.	21.63	
5.	21.32
6.	23.53
7.	26.40	
8.	17.67	
9.	21.17+	
10.	38.75	
11.	25.55	
12.	21.38

*Batch 30*

Average 21.56

1.	21.09
2.	19.88	
3.	23.79
4.	23.08	
5.	20.83
6.	23.43
7.	23.62
8.	21.41	
9.	27.48	
10.	18.80	
11.	17.58	
12.	17.67


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 22, 2010)

30th
current avg12: 20.48 (σ = 1.77)

18.82, 23.56, 20.81, 19.29, 22.05, 17.75, DNF(32.26), 20.94, 22.83, 19.78, 18.29, 18.43


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2010)

Round 30:
24.45
21.48, 25.37, 26.10, 24.13, 25.74, 22.37, (27.63), 25.48, 25.52, (17.50), 24.84, 23.49

Pathetic. I was doing so well yesterday, and now this.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Jul 23, 2010)

Round 30: 
18.80, 22.53, 20.53, (23.37), 18.95, 17.49, 20.37, 20.71, 18.92, 19.32, (17.15), 21.14 = *19.94* 
My first sub-20 average of 12!!  
I've been working on looking ahead in f2l and it has definately paid off!
Coincidentally, 1994 is the year I was born...


----------



## Monarch (Jul 23, 2010)

*22.47*
---
(17.95)
24.26
20.52
25.18
(26.85)
19.66
22.42
21.09
20.68
21.73
24.81
24.39

I've lost about 13 seconds off my average in less than 2 months, woot.
Will have to skip next round if I can't find an internet connection in my travels next week.


----------



## janelle (Jul 23, 2010)

Batch 30
18.35, 18.25, 23.31, 20.37, 20.94, 20.96, (17.64), (25.21), 19.42, 21.33, 21.14, 22.77
Average of 12: 20.69
Awesome  I feel like I'm slowly getting a bit better. Hopefully I can more sub20s.


----------



## scylla (Jul 23, 2010)

round 30

25,46, again 3 thirty's ^^

12:	00:23.93	x
11:	00:21.85	x
10:	00:28.11	x
9:	00:24.41	x
8:	00:21.90	x
7:	00:20.96	x
6:	00:31.60	x
5:	00:24.20	x
4:	00:32.77	x
3:	00:22.79	x
2:	00:34.53	x
1:	00:23.08	x


----------



## Zubon (Jul 23, 2010)

Round 30

18.82 21.75 (17.02) (24.57) 20.72 20.49 18.64 21.56 22.86 20.57 19.79 23.13

Avg 10 of 12:	*20.83*

Getting closer. There was a sub20 avg5 in there...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 23, 2010)

Round 30

*Average: 24.37*

(19.65), 23.29, 23.83, 24.29, 28.49, 22.76, 27.46, 25.08, 22.80, 25.27, (30.12), 20.43


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh man, I remember doing this.
I've neglected to be here, and I regret it.
anyway, consider this my good-bye average.

Round 30
Session average: *19.46*.


Spoiler



19.95, 21.74+, 16.30[Double x-cross!], 21.99, 19.93, 19.34, 17.92, 18.23+[OLL skip!], 18.09+[Lolscramble.], 19.58, 20.61, 19.25

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.30
worst time: 21.99

current mean of 3: 19.81 (σ = 0.58)
best mean of 3: 18.08 (σ = 0.13)

current avg5: 19.02 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 18.56 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 19.46 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 19.46 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 19.46 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 19.41


----------



## Samania (Jul 24, 2010)

*Batch 30*

22.73, 22.85, 20.62, 29.90, 25.92, 27.32, 24.91, 18.09, 22.52, 20.69, 26.32, 22.35 = 23.62

Lol, out of nowhere, I became colour neutral.


----------



## PeterV (Jul 24, 2010)

30th Batch:

(34.18), 27.38, 32.40, 26.53, 23.15, 26.15, 26.30, 30.83, (20.47), 27.75, 24.03, 31.93 = *27.66 avg.*

Bad average.


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 24, 2010)

Round 30 
Average: 25.83

18.77, 24.78, 29.38, 32.24, 23.80, 20.93, 22.62, 32.87, 23.29, 28.30, 25.61, 27.31


----------



## choza244 (Jul 24, 2010)

Round 30

average: 26.35 :fp

times: (31.97), 25.25, 30.69, 23.55, 25.97, (22.86), 24.55, 27.53, 28.27, 23.47, 27.22, 26.97


----------



## keemy (Jul 24, 2010)

Batch 30 (OH)

(24.95), (15.14), 21.71, 22.31, 18.39, 20.74, 21.54, 21.90, 20.42, 21.67, 22.50, 17.34 = 20.85

erg I guess no counting sup 23s but not many sub 20s and a lot of 21s~22s that should be 20s.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 24, 2010)

21.62, 18.96, 21.83, 21.42, 19.57, 19.59, 22.70, 22.06, 18.90, (23.52), 18.79, (17.26) = 20.54
OH


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 24, 2010)

It´s time for me to jump into the race for the first time.
I felt nervous

Batch 30

12: 00:22.67 
11: 00:23.61 
10: 00:25.27 
9: 00:22.60 
8: 00:23.51 
7: 00:22.27 
6: 00:24.63 
5: 00:19.11 
4: 00:29.18 
3: 00:26.33 
2: 00:21.88 
1: 00:23.72 

= 10/12: 23.65 okay average


----------



## Rorix (Jul 25, 2010)

30th
avg12: 19.60

19.50, 20.18, 18.74, (16.62), (DNF(18.18)), 19.84, 19.04, 18.40, 19.56, 23.11, 18.18, 19.44

Yay


----------



## Innocence (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm, looks like I've been out of this for 20 rounds.

Not getting back in though. Been practising BLD, is fun.


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 25, 2010)

Batch 30: 19.65

20.64, (21.49), 21.29, 17.47, 18.16, 21.36, 21.06, 17.53, 19.09, 18.44, (17.44), 21.49

The last 5 are an 18.35 Ao5

For the last few days I've been toying with the idea of VH, learned the F2L and a bunch of COLL, then decided it wasn't for me. However, my Fridrich times have suddenly improved - I guess VHF2L has improved my normal F2L and my LL recognition has improved because of COLL.

I'm now very happy with my F2L, and can consistently finish it in 13s, and sometimes as low as 10s. However, I am slow at LL. I need to improve.

Also, sub 20!!!  I'll stay in this thread until I get a few more, to be sure it wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 25, 2010)

Batch 30 (One-handed):

(17.93), 29.27, (32.09), 23.06, 24.09, 23.18, 23.66, 24.94, 22.94, 20.03+, 24.19, 23.81 = *23.92*

Cube: FII lubed w/ shock oil
Timer: Stackmat

Great average for me. This is my second sub-24 average of 12. The first solve was non-lucky . The 18.03+2 was a PLL skip, but I hit the cube as I was slamming down my hands, and made it a +2. I know about half of the OLLs. It is amazing how much my times drop as I learn more OLLs.


----------



## nitay6669 (Jul 25, 2010)

BATCH 30
Statistics for 07-25-2010 22:15:38

Average: 23.22
Standard Deviation: 2.11
Best Time: 18.24
Worst Time: 28.12
Individual Times:
1.	22.25	L R U2 L R2 B2 F' L F' L2 U' B2 L R U F2 L2 R2 B' L R' B F2 D2 R
2.	18.88	D F' R2 U' F U F2 D U2 R2 U F D' U' L2 B F2 L2 D U2 B' F D' B2 U2
3.	24.50	B L2 R' B' D U F R' U R B F2 U' F' D2 B F' U2 B F2 R2 U' F D2 U
4.	22.53	L2 B L' R' B F' L' R B F' D2 L2 U B2 F D2 L D B F U' B' F' L R
5.	27.02+	B2 F' D R' U F2 U F2 U' B F L2 D' U R2 D U2 L' B F2 D' U R2 B' F
6.	(28.12)	B F' U2 L' D' U L R2 D R2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 U' F2 R2 D' U L2 R' D' U2 L'
7.	24.62	L' B2 F' D U' R' B2 F R F' U B' U' F U2 R2 D U R2 D2 L B' U2 B2 D
8.	(18.24)	R2 B' F' R2 F2 L B' F' D' R D2 U' L R2 D U B2 F D' U2 F U2 F' D R
9.	20.08	D' L B2 R' F L' D2 B2 F2 R' F' R F2 R D2 R B2 R2 B F D2 F L U L
10.	24.67	R' F L F' D' B2 R U' F D' U' R B' L' F' D U R B2 F L U' B F2 U
11.	22.70	D2 U' L' R U' B' L F' D' R2 B F' U B2 F' D' U2 L' R B' L R' B' U' B2
12.	24.91	L2 R' B2 L R' D' F' D B' F2 D U2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B F2 L D U' R2 U'


this is my first timer in a race and its a really good average...
last 2 days i have improved in 2 seconds...


----------



## otsyke (Jul 25, 2010)

Batch 30:

*avg12: 20.75*

18.14 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U' F2 D L' B2 D2 F D2 F U L2 D B
21.33 U R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D2 B L D F' R' B' L' B2 L2 F2 L2 U2
22.20 D2 L2 B2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 B2 F' L' B' D L B U' B' F'
19.25 U2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 D L' B' D' L F D B L'
(17.94) F2 L2 D' U L2 F2 U2 L U B F U' L2 D2 B' R U F' R' (PLL SKIP)
19.62 L2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 L B' F D L2 U' L' F L' R F
24.45 D2 R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R' B L' R2 F2 D2 L' D F2 U2
21.57 D2 B U2 L2 B2 R2 B D2 F U2 F D B' F U' R F' D L R' F2
19.60 L2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U R2 D' F2 R' U2 R' U F' D' R B F2 R' U2 (PLL SKIP)
20.63 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 D F2 D' R2 B2 F' U2
20.70 D' B2 D' B2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 U' L' D' B F R2 U' R B2 D
(26.86) L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U L2 B R2 D U' L' D L F R2 B U2

2 pll skips!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 25, 2010)

times (reset):
21.08, 24.25, (26.82), 22.73, 23.66, 21.28, 21.71, 18.03, 19.14, 22.73, (15.60), 23.97

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.60
worst time: 26.82

current avg5: 19.97 (σ = 2.01)
best avg5: 19.63 (σ = 1.54)

current avg12: 21.86 (σ = 1.95)
best avg12: 21.86 (σ = 1.95)

session avg: 21.86 (σ = 1.95)
*session mean: 21.75*

ALMOSTTTT!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 26, 2010)

batch 30
23.09, 26.56, 22.50, 23.13, 19.97, 22.52, 24.84, 24.77, 21.84, 26.84, 24.88, 29.14 = 24.10
bleh


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 26, 2010)

numba 30
Average: 27.89

1. 24.40
2. 32.19
3. 32.33
4. 31.58
5. 24.80
6. 30.47
7. 32.19
8. 27.01
9. 24.28
10. 26.86
11. 27.03
12. 21.53 (non-lucky, just a easier f2l and sune OLL)


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 26, 2010)

updated. IMPORTANT: read the first line of the original post.


----------



## otsyke (Jul 26, 2010)

batch 31:

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.37
worst time: 23.75
*avg12: 21.79* (σ = 1.16)


20.33 F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R B L2 F R2 D B2 D' L U2 R
23.58 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 B' R B' D2 L' D F D F' L' D'
21.92 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U L2 R2 F2 U' L D' F' R D U' B L' D U L2
21.89 D2 U L2 D F2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 B D' L F2 R' D2 F L2 D F R
21.67 D L2 B2 D B2 L2 U F2 U2 B D L' U' B L' U' F' U' R D2 F2
(17.37) F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 F' U F2 L2 B' R' U' L D2 R' F'
(23.75) D2 F2 D' R2 U F2 U F2 U2 B2 D' L' D U' B' L' F' U' B2 D2 B'
21.55 F2 R2 U R2 U B2 D L2 R2 U R F D R' F U' B2 L' D2 F U
22.17 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 D' B2 F U2 F' L F' U' B L' D' B D2
22.19 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B' L D' R2 B R2 B2 L' F2 U
23.22 U' B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 B' R D U F' R' B2 D' R2
19.40 F2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 B R2 F' L' D' R B2 L' U2 B2

thank you!


----------



## HelpCube (Jul 26, 2010)

Round 31:
Average of 12: 27.62 (PB!!!!)
1. 27.65
2. 28.53
3. 25.31
4. 24.86
5. 23.21
6. 34.08(major pop)
7. 29.22
8. 31.65
9. 30.46
10. 26.02
11. 20.86(non-lucky)
12. 29.59


----------



## SuperStrawberry (Jul 26, 2010)

Round 31

Average : 00:26.23


12:	00:29.38	x
11:	00:22.46	x
10:	00:25.20	x
9:	00:30.88	x
8:	00:25.42	x
7:	00:27.71	x
6:	00:21.66	x
5:	00:25.90	x
4:	00:30.17	x
3:	00:28.97	x
2:	00:17.11	x
1:	00:25.43	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2010)

Round 31:
24.47
24.93, 24.18, 27.09, 24.78, 23.56, 23.84, 23.18, 25.06, (20.94), 25.81, 22.22, (29.40)

Bad light, uncomfortable position. Shows how important good conditions can be for decent times. Oh well.


----------



## scylla (Jul 27, 2010)

round 31: 25,82 my new algs slowly going faster, first time no sup 30's ! and a wonderful non lucky (if thats existing) sub 18 

12:	00:25.70	x
11:	00:25.43	x
10:	00:22.78	x
9:	00:28.03	x
8:	00:26.85	x
7:	00:17.92	x
6:	00:28.86	x
5:	00:29.67	x
4:	00:22.55	x
3:	00:24.17	x
2:	00:27.67	x
1:	00:26.17	x


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2010)

Average of 12: *24.88*
1. 29.89 
2. 22.14 
3. 21.75 
4. 22.13 
5. 23.93 
6. (31.67) 
7. 29.50 
8. 24.53 
9. 25.51 
10. 24.53 
11. (21.72) 
12. 24.90
Arg;


----------



## Samania (Jul 29, 2010)

*Round 31*

19.68, 24.65, 22.29, 22.88, 22.87, 22.62, 19.96, 21.82, 21.75, 23.45, 24.44, 21.29 = 22.34

Lol 4 22's in a row. And all of a sudden, I'm back to bi neutral again.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 29, 2010)

18.49, 19.93, 22.71, 18.11, (23.95), 19.29, 21.56, 20.18, 18.35, 20.83, (17.53), 20.36 = 19.98
Sub 20 by the skin of my teeth


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 29, 2010)

ummmm.. since there were only 7 people who entered this round, I'll extend the round until next monday. lawl


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 29, 2010)

batch 31
29.59, 24.33, 19.91, 19.41, 19.17, 23.39, 23.55, 24.16, 30.27, 23.03, 18.89, 22.83+ = 22.94


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> ummmm.. since there were only 7 people who entered this round, I'll extend the round until next monday. lawl



Aww man! I would have been in the top 15!:fp


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 30, 2010)

25.13, (25.87), 25.35, 17.50, 20.91, 23.82, 23.75, 21.75, 20.04, 19.10, 18.36, (17.47)

*session avg: 21.57 (σ = 2.69)*
session mean: 21.59


----------



## keemy (Jul 30, 2010)

(OH)

22.37, 22.11, 20.66, 17.55, (23.84), 19.18, 20.04, 20.59, 22.63, 19.62, (14.19), 22.45 = 20.72

hmm nationals is next weekend need moar fast by then.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 30, 2010)

31:

21.65, DNF(25.14), 20.13, 19.72, 22.59, 21.94, 19.78, 17.89, 18.26, 19.82, 17.61, 17.22

current avg12: 19.94 (σ = 1.63)


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 31, 2010)

since Carson (from the racing to sub-30 thread) has a special event, (it was something I was thinking about doing, but just didn't have the time to do) for the next two weeks, there will be no results/scrambles posted. (the results for Monday will still be posted)

Here's more info about the Special Event (also on the OP)



Spoiler






Carson said:


> *The Sub-30 Thread Olympics!!!​*
> US Nationals are fast approaching! I will be in Boston for roughly one week, and will likely not have time to do anything with this thread because of that. Because of this, and also because we can all use a little fun now and then, I have decided to have a special sub-30 thread event for this round!
> 
> After 15 successful rounds, and having graduated a number of cubers from this thread, I have decided to hold the SUB-30 THREAD OLYMPICS!!! This is just for fun, so hopefully no one takes it TOO seriously.
> ...






When Carson gives out the results, I'll post the results here also. Also, if you participate in the special event, please comment in THIS thread (I have a reason for that). Thanks!


----------



## Elliot (Jul 31, 2010)

Event #1: "On-the-Fly"
21.18

Event #2: Tightrope
17.21

Event #3: Cyclops
18.81

Event #4: Walkabout
16.25

Event #5: The Lazy Cuber
17.46

Event #6: The REALLY Lazy Cuber
15.69

Event #7: Practice Makes Perfect
9.52

Event #8: F2L
9.03

Event #9: The "Cold" Solve
19.22

Event #10: Butterfingers
32.38

Event #11: Simple?
7.61

Event #12: "To and Fro"
29.66

Average: 17.40


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Event 1 - 
Event 2 -
Event 3 -
Event 4 -
Event 5 -
Event 6 -
Event 7 -
Event 8 -
Event 9 -
Event 10 - 
Event 11 -
Event 12 -


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 2, 2010)

results up in 2 minutes. REMEMBER, instead 12 scrambles I usually give you, do the special event that Carson made.

OH, BTW, GOOD LUCK AT NATS.


----------



## keemy (Aug 2, 2010)

I was going to do carson's event 2h though oh well.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Aug 4, 2010)

*AVG 28.97*

1- 31.21
2- 33.83
3- 25.63
4- 32.32
5- 28.63
6- 29.41
7- 14.93
8- 15.71
9- 29.18
10- (57.77)
11- (5.05)
12- 48.88


----------



## Samania (Aug 4, 2010)

*Teh speshal Ebent*

1: 18.93 (LOL SCRAMBLE)
2: 20.22
3: 23.34
4: 24.17
5: 18.67
6: 24.06
7: 19.48
8: 10.94
9: 20.75
10: 1:02.20
11: 10.55
12: 34.41

Average of 12: 21.50


----------



## scylla (Aug 13, 2010)

no more new rounds?


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 13, 2010)

Olympics average
*26.10*

1. 25.78
2. 33.69
3. 24.34
4. 23.28
5. 22.69
6. 24.05
7. 13.77
8. 13.94 
9. 25.19 
10. 54.28
11. 4.67
12. 55.70


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 17, 2010)

Olympics:
29.42
28.05, 26.65, 34.12, 36.36, 28.94, 39.36, 14.43, 13.06, 30.75, (2:11.43), (10.12), 42.52

I did pretty well on some of the quick ones, but the slow ones killed me. And I picked some really bad socks. 

If koreancuber is okay with it, I'll probably start the competition back up at its normal pace next Monday.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm pretty new to the forums, so please don't flame me for my foolishness, but how exactly does this thread work?

I did read the first post and rules, but I'm still confused as to how I join right now.
And is this ONLY for OH?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 17, 2010)

If you average over 20 seconds (usually between 20 and 25) (two hand or OH), then all you have to do is time your solves of the scrambles and post your times before the deadline for that set.
Right now it is a special event, which is being "held" in the "race to sub-30". I don't know when the next normal set will be posted.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike : I'm fine with that. Since school started (and I'm asian.. you know what happens when asians start school), I can't do the weekly thingy anymore (plus, I'm almost sub-17 now). For this point on, Mike Hughey will take over this thread. Thank you everyone, and good bye!!


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 18, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> Mike : I'm fine with that. Since school started (and I'm asian.. you know what happens when asians start school)



LOLOL!


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

I believe I will jump in starting whenever the next round of scrambles is posted. I will continue to run/participate in the sub-30 thread, but I am pretty much coming in under :30 on most of my averages, so it is probably time to starting looking ahead.


----------



## ottothedog (Aug 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> I believe I will jump in starting whenever the next round of scrambles is posted. I will continue to run/participate in the sub-30 thread, but I am pretty much coming in under :30 on most of my averages, *so it is probably time to starting looking ahead.*



nice play on words

i would like to join... agian, before it seemed to be too time consuming and i would put it off but now i think that i will be able to do this with more ease and that it will hopefully be the extra push i need to get 100% sub 20


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 18, 2010)

Carson said:


> I believe I will jump in starting whenever the next round of scrambles is posted. I will continue to run/participate in the sub-30 thread, but I am pretty much coming in under :30 on most of my averages, so it is probably time to starting looking ahead.



Can I do this too? I average sub 30 consistantly, but since the oylmpics, I was only able to enter one sub 30 record on there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2010)

Okay, so I will start this back up again next Monday, August 23, with 2 rounds per week. I'm not sure what to do with the Olympics results; there were only 5 of us who did it; I don't know if maybe Carson might like to include them in his results or if it would be better to put them here.

I really like some of the things Carson did with the sub-30 thread, so I may try to do some changes to mirror a lot of that here before next Monday. It gives me a little time to try to get some of that cleaned up before we go forward.

And dabmasta, of course you can join - anyone can.

And koreancuber: thanks for all your effort on this so far - it was much appreciated! Maybe I'll be sub-17 someday (probably years from now). If I ever am, I'll have a good chance of being the fastest old cuber in the world (unless Ton starts improving again), so I would love to have that happen!


----------



## Carson (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Okay, so I will start this back up again next Monday, August 23, with 2 rounds per week. I'm not sure what to do with the Olympics results; there were only 5 of us who did it; I don't know if maybe Carson might like to include them in his results or if it would be better to put them here.


I am fine with this if it is preferred by those in this thread that participated. I can just do something to denote which thread participants are members of.



> I really like some of the things Carson did with the sub-30 thread, so I may try to do some changes to mirror a lot of that here before next Monday.


Thanks Mike!


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm averaging roughly 23 seconds, so this should be just the thing I need to push sub 20. 

I'll join in on the next set.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2010)

Results for the Sub-30 Thread Olympics are posted!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay, lets get things started again. I didn't get around to cleaning this thread up yet, but I'll try to get it done over the next couple of weeks. The new scrambles are in the second post on this thread, which is where the future scrambles and results will always be.


----------



## otsyke (Aug 23, 2010)

Round 32

*AVG: 21.37* getting worse 

22.16 B2 L U F D R' D' B' D' B' R D2 L2 R' B2 D L' U'
23.02 B R' F' D2 B' D' R' B' L D2 B' D U' L D L' F2 U'
20.31 F2 D' B D U2 B2 U2 B' L' F L' F' D' F' U' F' R2
18.40 U B D' U2 L' B2 F2 R' D' B R U' R U2 B' F' D'
17.12 U' R' U F L B2 R F U' L' B U2 R F D' F
21.19 D2 U2 B U F D2 U2 B L U' R' D F2 D' B D' B' U2
22.24 U L2 D2 R2 D L2 R F2 L B L F' U2 R2 U' F D' L B'
21.96 R F2 D' U' B2 U B' U2 R F' L2 R' D2 R2 U' R B' U'
20.75 U B' F' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 R' F' U' L' B2 R D2 F D U2
22.11 D' R B F L D' B2 R' F' L2 F' U F U R' U F' U'
22.71 B D' R2 B2 L2 R F' R' B U2 L' F2 U' B L2 F D
21.88 R' U R' D L2 R' D2 L' R' F2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 R B2 U2

thanks mike


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 23, 2010)

Round 32

*Average:24.52*

21.48, 27.84, 25.21, 22.73, 21.15, 23.33, 32.72, 22.30, 28.66, 24.85, 21.07, 27.64

This is the first time I posted here. I did really well.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 23, 2010)

32nd Batch Average: 22.70

Individual times: 23.97, 23.03, 28.68, 21.81, 21.07, 21.30, 24.51, 20.59, 23.13, 22.67, 22.24, 23.27

A very consistent average for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2010)

Round 32:
Average: 22.78
24.70, 21.24, (19.30), 23.28, 23.56, (25.88), 25.08, 22.80, 20.96, 23.03, 22.43, 20.76

Nice average of 12 for me. I wish I had more than one sub-20, but it's still a good result for me. I was really trying to turn as fast as possible, and it seems like it helped.


----------



## Elliot (Aug 23, 2010)

Batch 32 (One-handed):

25.33, 23.06, 24.38, (16.93), (26.56), 19.34, 25.21, 23.88, 21.97, 21.75, 22.08, 22.55 = 22.96

Usual average. The 16.93 was NL.

Cube: FII lubed w/ shock oil
Timer: Stackmat


----------



## NeuwDk (Aug 23, 2010)

Batch 32: Was really hoping for a sub-20 but then i had this 26 sec solve and it ruined all.

Average: 20.23 sec.

Fastest Time: 17.92
Slowest Time: 26.31
Standard Deviation: 01.75

Individual Times:
1) 23.89
2) 18.69
3) 18.27
4) 21.29
5) 18.50
6) 21.25
7) 19.63
8) 21.25
9) 20.45
10) (26.31)
11) (17.92)
12) 19.10


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 23, 2010)

Round 32: (my first one, two-handed)
*Average: 22.81*

23.62 25.81 (18.50)20.61 21.62 24.03 23.67 PLL skip  (25.88) 24.20 19.03 24.69	20.81


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 23, 2010)

Round 32

20.44, 28.56, 30.40, 21.46, 25.25, 24.09, 26.63, 26.90, 24.55, 26.56+, 21.03, 24.77 = 24.98

I haven't practiced in weeks.


----------



## Carson (Aug 23, 2010)

*Round 32
Average: 29.23*

29.48
27.81
29.33
24.09
25.52
29.27
31.39
26.07
DNF	 - Was 24.xx... swapped two edges on cross
30.99
28.03
34.40


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Mike! I'm glad this thread is back up and running


----------



## supercuber86 (Aug 23, 2010)

ROUND 32
*34.31*
12:	00:33.86
11:	00:28.48	
10:	00:34.27	
9:	00:34.55	
8:	00:37.28	
7:	00:39.80
6:	00:28.36
5:	00:33.02
4:	00:28.40
3:	00:36.79
2:	00:37.45
1:	00:39.44


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 24, 2010)

Round 32
27.37
1.	27.53	B2 L U F D R' D' B' D' B' R D2 L2 R' B2 D L' U'
2.	28.70	B R' F' D2 B' D' R' B' L D2 B' D U' L D L' F2 U'
3.	29.64	F2 D' B D U2 B2 U2 B' L' F L' F' D' F' U' F' R2
4.	(23.45)	U B D' U2 L' B2 F2 R' D' B R U' R U2 B' F' D'
5.	25.98	U' R' U F L B2 R F U' L' B U2 R F D' F
6.	26.05	D2 U2 B U F D2 U2 B L U' R' D F2 D' B D' B' U2
7.	30.14	U L2 D2 R2 D L2 R F2 L B L F' U2 R2 U' F D' L B'
8.	29.62	R F2 D' U' B2 U B' U2 R F' L2 R' D2 R2 U' R B' U'
9.	28.03	U B' F' U2 F' L2 B2 L2 R' F' U' L' B2 R D2 F D U2
10.	23.88	D' R B F L D' B2 R' F' L2 F' U F U R' U F' U'
11.	24.14	B D' R2 B2 L2 R F' R' B U2 L' F2 U' B L2 F D
12.	(31.55)	R' U R' D L2 R' D2 L' R' F2 D2 F' D' B2 D2 R B2 U2


----------



## keemy (Aug 24, 2010)

(OH)

16.05, 20.80, 15.20, 16.86, 23.00, 24.38, (14.79), 21.17, 20.65, (25.33), 20.26, 19.74 = 19.81

uhh yeh this average was stupid (only 1 PLL skip the rest of the dumb times were either actually fast or forced OLL skips)


----------



## Rorix (Aug 24, 2010)

avg12: 20.26

19.65, 19.77, 18.30, 18.10, 18.31, 20.51, 22.68, 22.14, (26.75), 23.35, 19.83, (17.14)

started off well but then I stopped for dinner, came back and ruined it


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 24, 2010)

32nd
18.75, 19.11, 18.55, 17.80, 21.40, 17.77, 24.08, 22.54, 19.01, 21.59, 20.35, 22.08

current avg12: 20.12 (σ = 1.60)


----------



## scylla (Aug 24, 2010)

Round 32: 25,28, Im getting more stable

12:	00:35.47	x
11:	00:22.20	x
10:	00:24.59	x
9:	00:24.21	x
8:	00:25.28	x
7:	00:25.76	x
6:	00:25.09	x
5:	00:26.40	x
4:	00:23.54	x
3:	00:29.85	x
2:	00:19.57	x
1:	00:25.87	x


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 25, 2010)

supercuber86 said:


> ROUND 32
> *34.31*
> 12:	00:33.86
> 11:	00:28.48
> ...



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21411


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 26, 2010)

26.27, 25.17, 26.05, 20.39, (26.94), 25.56, 22.92, 23.38, 25.64, (20.08), 22.25, 22.44

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.08
worst time: 26.94

current avg5: 22.69 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 22.69 (σ = 0.49)

current avg12: 24.01 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 24.01 (σ = 1.89)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't had time yet to clean this thread up the way I want to. I've been rather sidetracked with my square-1 BLD project. 

For now, I'm still going to post these results sloppy like this, but I do hope to go back and eventually clean it all up so it looks very much like Carson's sub-30 thread. (And I'll delete the comments here when I do. )

*Round 32 Results*​

keemy (OH) 19.81
AnthonyH 20.12
NeuwDk 20.23
Rorix 20.26
otsyke 21.37
CubesOfTheWorld 22.7
Mike Hughey 22.78
cyoubx 22.81
Elliot (OH) 22.96
bigbee99 24.01
dabmasta 24.52
TheCubeMaster5000 24.98
scylla 25.28
theanonymouscuber 27.37
Carson 29.23
supercuber86 34.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 30, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 33rd round:

B' R2 U2 B U' L' U' F2 D2 L R' U' L2 U' F' R B' U'
D' R' D L2 D B R' D2 F' L2 F D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U
R' U R B2 U B' U2 B' R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B' L2 B F2
D' U' R' B D2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L D2 L2 B F U B' U2
U' B2 D' L' F2 R' D L' B F2 U F D' U' L2 D2 F D' R'
B' D2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R B D' F' U R2 U' B U2 B'
B U B2 F R' U2 B' F2 R B2 R' U R' B L2 R B2 R'
U F2 R' B D2 L' R2 U L2 R' D' U R2 B2 F2 R'
F2 D' B2 F' R2 B' R F2 U2 R' U2 F' L B' L2 D' R' B2
U B' F' L' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L R' B' R D2 B'
B U2 F' R' D2 L R' D' F2 L2 D' R B F' L' B' R' U'
L U2 F' D' B U' B' D' L D' F' D' B' R' F U' L2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2010)

Round 33:
23.30
22.86, (16.04), 20.93, 27.48, 23.52, 22.19, 24.11, 25.00, 20.76, (28.92), 24.42, 21.76

The 16 was great, but some of the other solves were just awful and it ruined the average.


----------



## NeuwDk (Aug 26, 2010)

Round 33: This went amazing, I did a little metronome training today, and I think 5 of my F2L times were around 9-11 secs - that's really amazing for me 

Average: 18.88 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.44
Slowest Time: 24.12
Standard Deviation: 01.46

Individual Times:
1) 20.55 
2) 18.08 
3) 18.85 
4) (24.12) 
5) (15.44) 
6) 20.79 
7) 17.98 
8) 19.23 
9) 21.01 
10) 18.10 
11) 17.11 
12) 17.15

Edit: Wait a tick, this is sub-20! I just hit me right now  OMG


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 26, 2010)

Round 33

Average:25.55

1.	27.86	B' R2 U2 B U' L' U' F2 D2 L R' U' L2 U' F' R B' U'
2.	27.23	D' R' D L2 D B R' D2 F' L2 F D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U
3.	27.62	R' U R B2 U B' U2 B' R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B' L2 B F2
4.	25.56	D' U' R' B D2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L D2 L2 B F U B' U2
5.	26.30	U' B2 D' L' F2 R' D L' B F2 U F D' U' L2 D2 F D' R'
6.	22.52	B' D2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R B D' F' U R2 U' B U2 B'
7.	(21.27)	B U B2 F R' U2 B' F2 R B2 R' U R' B L2 R B2 R'
8.	23.36	U F2 R' B D2 L' R2 U L2 R' D' U R2 B2 F2 R'
9.	22.89	F2 D' B2 F' R2 B' R F2 U2 R' U2 F' L B' L2 D' R' B2
10.	(DNF)	U B' F' L' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L R' B' R D2 B'
11.	25.02	B U2 F' R' D2 L R' D' F2 L2 D' R B F' L' B' R' U'
12.	27.14	L U2 F' D' B U' B' D' L D' F' D' B' R' F U' L2 F

Wow. This average...

It started with three 27 fails, then a bunch of 22s and 23's, an a perm DNF, and another 27 fail. LOLOLOL


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 27, 2010)

*Average: 25.55*

22.53, 25.36, 24.67, 35.35, 23.83, 19.90, 24.63, 31.50, 25.12, 25.91, 23.15, 28.81

Meh


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry i didn't make it to the last round mike, i'm just too busy with homework and stuff on the new schoolyear, especially since tennis practice is running a half hour later this year.
round 33
23.67, 17.03, 22.06, 23.59, 25.41, 20.55, 22.19, 17.03, 20.84, 24.02, 24.19, 22.20 = 22.03


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought I'd join, even though it'll probably take me forever to graduate, haha 

*25.80*

Individual Times:
25.39
21.43
26.34
26.14
29.36
24.58
21.47
26.51
28.84
31.43
27.62
20.49


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

PB Average of 5 and 12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.39
worst time: 29.19

current avg5: 22.64 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 21.87 (σ = 1.90)

current avg12: 22.41 (σ = 2.02)
best avg12: 22.41 (σ = 2.02)

session avg: 22.41 (σ = 2.02)
session mean: 22.72

Individual Times:

19.92, 25.19, 25.30, 20.13, 22.14, (19.39), 24.05, (29.19), 19.42, 23.25, 23.05, 21.63


----------



## otsyke (Aug 27, 2010)

ROUND 33

AVG12: *20.63*

(26.00) B' R2 U2 B U' L' U' F2 D2 L R' U' L2 U' F' R B' U'
(17.95) D' R' D L2 D B R' D2 F' L2 F D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U
19.93 R' U R B2 U B' U2 B' R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B' L2 B F2
21.70 D' U' R' B D2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L D2 L2 B F U B' U2
20.23 U' B2 D' L' F2 R' D L' B F2 U F D' U' L2 D2 F D' R'
18.45 B' D2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R B D' F' U R2 U' B U2 B'
18.06 B U B2 F R' U2 B' F2 R B2 R' U R' B L2 R B2 R'
25.26 U F2 R' B D2 L' R2 U L2 R' D' U R2 B2 F2 R'
19.23 F2 D' B2 F' R2 B' R F2 U2 R' U2 F' L B' L2 D' R' B2
21.83 U B' F' L' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L R' B' R D2 B'
21.62 B U2 F' R' D2 L R' D' F2 L2 D' R B F' L' B' R' U'
19.97 L U2 F' D' B U' B' D' L D' F' D' B' R' F U' L2 F


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 27, 2010)

*Average: 23.50*
Standard Deviation: 1.56
Best Time: 19.95
Worst Time: 26.51
Individual Times:
1.	23.25	
2.	21.70	
3.	25.16	
4.	(26.51)	
5.	26.00	
6.	24.78	
7.	20.77	
8.	25.62	
9.	(19.95)
10.	23.30	
11.	22.11	
12.	22.32	


Ugh.....


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 33

*Avg: 22.94!!*

22.57, 
20.91, 
22.87, 
22.92, 
21.36, 
(17.99), 
22.67, 
DNF(24.48), one too many U' in the PLL
22.57, 
28.87, 
20.05, 
24.62

How's that for improvement? (or luck!)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 27, 2010)

Batch 33 Average of 12: 22.90
Individual times: 24.65, 21.26, 20.20, 22.79, 23.89, 26.39, 24.69, 19.51, 24.60, 20.67, 21.69, 24.58


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 27, 2010)

18.75, 17.80, (23.47), 20.28, 21.35, (17.13), 22.01, 18.99, 21.37, 18.49, 19.84, 19.80

*19.87*: AVERAGE


----------



## JackJ (Aug 27, 2010)

Round 33. PB by over one second for average of 12 and almost a sub 15 average of 5. Solves 7-11.

21.46, 17.54, 18.14, 19.70, 21.38, 18.14, 14.18, 15.98, (13.03), (17.86), 15.48, 16.78

Average: 17.52


----------



## Elliot (Aug 27, 2010)

Batch 33 (One-handed):

22.40, 24.91, 26.48, 25.68, 24.50, 20.03, 21.18, 24.60, (31.05), 23.43, (18.80), 22.20 = 23.54


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 27, 2010)

Batch 33
*AVERAGE: 19.42*

1. 16.94 (PLL Skip)
2. 18.31
3. (25.26)
4. 17.26 (insanely easy F2L)
5. 21.70
6. (14.40) (PLL Skip)
7. 19.46
8. 24.20
9. 21.36 (Dropped after PLL )
10. 20.10
11. 18.08
12. 16.81


Really lucky average. Some nice solves in there.


----------



## AnthonyH (Aug 28, 2010)

33rd
21.20, 17.33, 20.29, 18.88, 18.68, 17.29, 17.65, 16.30, 20.46, 18.18, 18.96, 22.19

current avg12: 18.89 (σ = 1.30)


----------



## scylla (Aug 28, 2010)

Round 33: 25,62


12:	00:27.39	x
11:	00:23.58	x
10:	00:22.97	x
9:	00:30.73	x
8:	00:22.58	x
7:	00:26.28	x
6:	00:29.54	x
5:	00:25.32	x
4:	00:32.67	x
3:	00:20.87	x
2:	00:22.93	x
1:	00:24.91	x


----------



## Rubenajax (Aug 28, 2010)

round 33: 22.71
1: 25.56
2: 22.26
3: 21.71
4: 15.20!!(New PB!!!!!)
5: 21.22
6: 23.30
7: 22.83
8: 23.67
9: 25.40
10:22.79
11:23.81
12:21.76


----------



## msoc14 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just joining now!

Round 33: 26.72!

25.47, 24.86, 26.51, 25.29, 28.54, 27.21, 23.55 , 29.63 , 27.90, 24.86, 28.17, 28.36


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 28, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

22.60 19.98 21.81 20.78 19.87 16.18 21.04 20.74 21.33 20.39 22.58 20.21


= *20.87*


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Aug 28, 2010)

So, first time partaking in this race. And I hope I followed the directions correctly 

And just for the record, I'm using a type A III cube, and I use Fridrich method with 2 look OLL and 1 look PLL.

25.18
22.02
20.50
19.03
19.94
24.34
17.13
22.53
29.77
18.18
22.11
20.36

Avg of 12: 21.42 (So closee!)


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 28, 2010)

CoolGuyIsCool said:


> So, first time partaking in this race. And I hope I followed the directions correctly
> 
> And just for the record, I'm using a type A III cube, and I use Fridrich method with 2 look OLL and 1 look PLL.
> 
> ...


 Do you like the A-III? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Aug 28, 2010)

AvidCuber said:


> CoolGuyIsCool said:
> 
> 
> > So, first time partaking in this race. And I hope I followed the directions correctly
> ...


Yeah I would. I've noticed it's really not that popular around here. It was my first DIY I bought, so I had no basis for good comparison back then. But I still use it as my main speedcube, after about one and a half years


----------



## iChanZer0 (Aug 29, 2010)

22.86
18.35
18.90
20.22
24.52
DNF
24.97
23.55
25.55
22.25
28.36
17.57
21.93


----------



## chickenfly34 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Average: 26.87*


22.78
28.06	
28.08	
23.12
27.21	
30.66
24.52	
20.75
24.60
DNF
29.09
36.74+
Come back to rubik cube!:fp


----------



## souljahsu (Aug 29, 2010)

*AVERAGE = 26.01*

(22.21)
23.09
28.81
22.95
25.53
27.57
26.43
29.11
(29.46) 
26.17
23.89
26.92


----------



## Matt S (Aug 29, 2010)

This is my first entry into this race. I don't own a stackmat, but I always drop the cube and hit both hands down, so hopefully it's honest. A typical AO12 for me is 24.xx, and I decided to join this thread because full-step sub-20s are no longer little miracles. My method is ZZ with OCLL+PLL.

AO12: 23.82


Spoiler



Statistics for 08-29-2010 18:34:40

Average: 23.82
Standard Deviation: 2.13
Best Time: 17.97
Worst Time: 30.85
Individual Times:
1.	(30.85)	B' R2 U2 B U' L' U' F2 D2 L R' U' L2 U' F' R B' U' Total trainwreck. Screwed up EO and it went downhill from there.
2.	18.61	D' R' D L2 D B R' D2 F' L2 F D R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U	OLL skip
3.	23.75	R' U R B2 U B' U2 B' R2 D' B' L2 U2 L' B' L2 B F2
4.	27.42	D' U' R' B D2 F2 L' R2 B' F2 L D2 L2 B F U B' U2
5.	22.53	U' B2 D' L' F2 R' D L' B F2 U F D' U' L2 D2 F D' R'
6.	22.01	B' D2 U2 F2 U' L' D2 R B D' F' U R2 U' B U2 B'
7.	24.36	B U B2 F R' U2 B' F2 R B2 R' U R' B L2 R B2 R'
8.	(17.97)	U F2 R' B D2 L' R2 U L2 R' D' U R2 B2 F2 R'
9.	26.36	F2 D' B2 F' R2 B' R F2 U2 R' U2 F' L B' L2 D' R' B2
10.	24.94	U B' F' L' D' L F2 D2 L2 U' R' U L R' B' R D2 B'
11.	23.37	B U2 F' R' D2 L R' D' F2 L2 D' R B F' L' B' R' U'
12.	24.82	L U2 F' D' B U' B' D' L D' F' D' B' R' F U' L2 F



This is a good average for me, because of the two fast times. My hands were nervous on the first solve and the 26.36 after my 17.97 (second best full-step ever!). Usually my std. dev. is much much lower.


----------



## keemy (Aug 30, 2010)

(OH)

22.34, 18.78, 22.78, (18.77), 22.84, 22.19, 22.37, 24.46, 20.82, (24.83), 21.42, 20.59 = 21.86

hmm not really stupid times like last week but slower also owell. lol 11/12 times are even.


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2010)

*Round 33
Average: 29.98*



30.57
28.51
29.35
33.14
29.90
29.33
31.51
38.45
26.04
27.25
30.87
29.40


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

*Round 33 Results*​

JackJ	17.52
NeuwDK	18.88
AnthonyH	18.89
Chapuunka	19.42
cuberkid10	19.87
otsyke	20.63
jamesdeanludlow	20.87
CoolGuyIsCool	21.42
keemy (OH)	21.86
cincyaviation	22.03
bigbee99	22.41
Rubenajax	22.71
iChanZer0	22.86
CubesOfTheWorld	22.9
TheCubeMaster5000	22.94
Mike Hughey	23.3
cyoubx	23.5
Elliot (OH)	23.54
Matt S	23.82
theanonymouscuber	25.55
dabmasta	25.55
scylla	25.62
AvidCuber	25.8
souljahsu	26.01
msoc14	26.72
chickenfly34	26.87
Carson	29.98

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 2, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 34th round:

U F D B L2 D2 B L' D L2 R2 B' L2 F D F2 U2
U' R' U' L' D2 F' D' U' L2 F' D L2 D2 R' D U B' R2
F2 D L' U' F2 D B' U2 L B' R B2 F2 L' F' L' F L'
D U F U2 B R B2 R' U R' U' R F2 U2 F D2 R
D' L2 D2 L' B R B' D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B D R' D2 F2
D U2 F2 R D' L2 R' B' L' B' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2
U2 L' F2 D2 F D L B U2 B2 D' L2 D R B R' F
B U L' B L2 R F2 R' U2 R' F R2 B2 U2 L' B' D' U'
D U L' D' F R' U B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F L' F2 R2
U L R2 U L' F2 L R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L' R' U'
B2 F R D' U' R F' R2 B' F' R' F2 L D' B' F2 L
U' L' U R' D R D2 R' D2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 U'


----------



## Samania (Aug 30, 2010)

*Round 34*

18.93, 20.00, 21.46, 21.33, 23.34, 19.54, 22.12, 19.25, 20.97, 15.00, 20.26, 17.78= 20.16

Aww shnap I missed so many races :'( 
Hurray for not-so-much improvement!


----------



## dabmasta (Aug 30, 2010)

Round 34
*Average: 26.08*

28.43, 24.34, 27.53, 27.06, 25.87, 29.19, 27.61, 19.35, 26.07, 23.53, 27.70, 28.08

It appears that my other solves were all broken. I was using a new timer, that was found to be not be accurate. These are my regular times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2010)

Round 34
24.16
(33.64), 23.83, 21.20, 22.34, 25.85, 21.64, (20.56), 28.02, 21.80, 31.52, 21.76, 23.66

Wow, that was so sad. A few really really awful solves killed it for me.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Aug 31, 2010)

Here's a fun fact: I solve for white cross, right? BUT, I always scramble yellow up, orange front. And the reason for this is because on an old cube I used to use a lot, the blue face was really loose, and I scrambled like that because of the great R Turns  Now it's just habit haha. But anywayy...

22.75
20.43
20.15
17.68
24.19
20.34
20.19
17.86
19.61
17.75
20.30

Average of 12: 19.71  Wooooo


----------



## AvidCuber (Aug 31, 2010)

Round 34
*23.71*

24.60
22.58
25.18
24.02
24.65
23.73
(27.03)
20.43
21.95
24.44
26.31
(19.56)

This was a good average for me, it's my PR Ao12. All were full-step, too.

But I think it's time to start learning full PLL...


----------



## cincyaviation (Aug 31, 2010)

round 34
17.73, 30.41, 19.83, 18.13, 18.83, 20.48, 23.98, 20.99, 22.17, 23.25, 18.52, 26.19 = 21.24
last solve killed it.


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 31, 2010)

Batch 34
*AVERAGE: 20.55*

1. 20.36 [PLL skip]
2. 21.61
3. (13.87) [PLL skip]
4. 17.78
5. 22.13
6. (23.19)
7. 19.85
8. 20.42
9. 22.69+
10. 22.06
11. 20.27
12. 18.34

Was filming, so I was nervous. :/ Probably would've been sub-20. Oh well, preparation for comp.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 31, 2010)

*Average: 21.67*

1. 17.66
2. 24.24
3. 23.26
4. 18.79
5. 21.96
6. 25.47
7. (28.18) did the wrong oll 
8. 22.90
9. 19.85
10. (17.35)
11. 20.46
12. 22.14

I could've broke 20, but I'm just way too inconsistant.


----------



## keemy (Aug 31, 2010)

(OH)

17.62, 20.56, 21.54, 19.64, 16.06, 21.72, (22.64), (15.95), 22.46, 17.58, 18.13, 21.92 = 19.72

herm 17.58 was a PLL skip locked up on U2 auf though rest were noskip. uhh I thought I read somewhere that to 'graduate' from this thread we are supposed to get 2 in a row sub 20avgs but I can't seem to find that again, is that right?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2010)

keemy said:


> I thought I read somewhere that to 'graduate' from this thread we are supposed to get 2 in a row sub 20avgs but I can't seem to find that again, is that right?



I think something like that may have been mentioned earlier in the thread, but I'm not sure. Anyway, I like Carson's approach of 3 (from the sub-30 thread). I'll make an announcement about it once I get the history worked out (so I know who to graduate). If people continue to submit times after graduation, I'll just include them at the bottom of the list as a separate list for graduates. But I have to find time for this; I'll get around to it sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 31, 2010)

CN-COL

25.75, 26.08, 32.08, 30.21, (40.00), 28.91, 27.31, 29.84, (21.16), 27.09, 25.61, 33.77

Average: 28.65

~Chris


----------



## Innocence (Aug 31, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> CN-COL
> 
> 25.75, 26.08, 32.08, 30.21, (40.00), 28.91, 27.31, 29.84, (21.16), 27.09, 25.61, 33.77
> 
> ...



I know you may have been doing this for ages and I'm just slow, but...why CN-COL? I mean, 1 radical change is one thing, but 2 at once?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 31, 2010)

Innocence said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > CN-COL
> ...



I've been color neutral for 3 weeks now, and it is quite easy for me considering I'm almost back to where I was. (Within 1.5 seconds average) so I thought it would be cool to do Color Neutral cross on left.

~Chris


----------



## Innocence (Aug 31, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



Ah, ok. I was about to go colour neutral then I switched to ZZ.


----------



## NeuwDk (Aug 31, 2010)

Number 34: My cube had a lot of lockups I'll have to either give it some silicone or kill it, it popped when I just did some moves to see how much it locked up and then one piece flew two metres up air and landed like two metres away, no fun  I'll probably go for the GuHong for my next cube

Average: 19.09 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.77
Slowest Time: 21.62
Standard Deviation: 01.61

Individual Times:
1) 20.59 
2) 19.44 
3) 17.77 
4) 20.58 
5) 21.40 
6) 17.68 
7) 18.31 
8) 19.12 
9) (21.62) 
10) 16.16 
11) (15.77) 
12) 19.85


----------



## Carson (Aug 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Scrambles for the 34rd round:


erm?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2010)

Carson said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Scrambles for the 34rd round:
> ...


Gotta love copy/paste.


----------



## otsyke (Aug 31, 2010)

round 34

*AVG: 20.43*

20.25 U F D B L2 D2 B L' D L2 R2 B' L2 F D F2 U2
(24.54) U' R' U' L' D2 F' D' U' L2 F' D L2 D2 R' D U B' R2
20.94 F2 D L' U' F2 D B' U2 L B' R B2 F2 L' F' L' F L'
20.61 D U F U2 B R B2 R' U R' U' R F2 U2 F D2 R
(16.49) D' L2 D2 L' B R B' D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B D R' D2 F2
22.55 D U2 F2 R D' L2 R' B' L' B' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2
22.11 U2 L' F2 D2 F D L B U2 B2 D' L2 D R B R' F
22.00 B U L' B L2 R F2 R' U2 R' F R2 B2 U2 L' B' D' U'
19.53 D U L' D' F R' U B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F L' F2 R2
19.67 U L R2 U L' F2 L R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L' R' U'
19.53 B2 F R D' U' R F' R2 B' F' R' F2 L D' B' F2 L
17.11 U' L' U R' D R D2 R' D2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 U'


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 1, 2010)

Round 34

*26.34*

1. 25.73
2. 25.82
3. 31.14
4. 26.44
5. 21.37
6. (32.53)
7. 29.60
8. 25.18+
9. (20.68)
10. 28.34
11. 25.86
12. 23.40

I am oh so inconsistent. Also I am new.


----------



## AnthonyH (Sep 1, 2010)

Round 34
times (reset):
20.73, 16.93, 20.91, 22.27, 19.02, 18.77, 22.06, 21.08, 21.48, 20.31, 21.47, 21.18

current avg12: 20.70 (σ = 1.01)


----------



## scylla (Sep 1, 2010)

Round 34

25,06


12:	00:23.05	x
11:	00:29.84	x
10:	00:25.43	x
9:	00:28.54	x
8:	00:20.93	x
7:	00:18.49	x
6:	00:28.08	x
5:	00:18.68	x
4:	00:23.57	x
3:	00:34.85	x
2:	00:25.46	x
1:	00:27.07	x

And a 21,06 avg5 which is my second best ever


----------



## Carson (Sep 1, 2010)

*Round 34
Average: 28.18*

26.92
28.03
20.71
29.18
28.51
29.00
26.77
31.70
26.99
30.32
29.62
26.50


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 1, 2010)

34th Batch average: 21.61

Times: 19.67, 23.09, 25.39, 17.67, 19.91, 18.75, 38.99, 18.57, 24.47, 23.84, 23.07, 19.29


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2010)

My results for Round 34 Twohanded

Average: *25.23*







Got this average with my new Alpha V
To be honest, the Alpha V is not very good, even with the Haiyan MOD.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2010)

*Round 34 Results*​

NeuwDk	19.09
CoolGuyIsCool	19.71
keemy (OH)	19.72
Samania	20.16
otsyke	20.43
Chapuunka	20.55
AnthonyH	20.70
cincyaviation	21.24
CubesOfTheWorld	21.61
XXGeneration	21.67
AvidCuber	23.71
Mike Hughey	24.16
scylla	25.06
Akuma	25.23
dabmasta	26.08
Ditto64	26.34
Carson	28.18
ChrisBird (CN-COL)	28.65

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2010)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time -September 6, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 35th round:

R2 F L' B' U' B' L' F L2 R' D B' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B2
R D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D U B' F U' F' U2 R' U2
L' F U' F2 R B' L2 D L D B' D' F2 R U' L2 F' R U'
R' B U' L U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F' U L' F R D F'
R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R' B' U2 F D2 F U B F' R F'
B U2 F R2 D U' L' U' L2 F2 L U' R' B' F2 L R' U2
F' U2 F' D F D R2 B D2 B D U2 L' B' L U' L' R'
D L B' L' D2 B2 L2 F' D' B L2 R' D' B2 U2 R U
F' L2 B2 U2 B D F' D' B R F U' R2 B L2 B F'
F' U' B2 L2 B U B' R2 F' D R D' U R' D2 L F2
D' L' U' L' B' D B2 F L' F' L U2 B L2 D' U' B2 U2
L' U B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R' D' L B' D' R D B' F2


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 2, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

22.06 20.33 20.88 22.94 (18.46) 20.08 18.53 (24.93) 19.75 19.88 24.15 19.56 = *20.82*


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 2, 2010)

Round 35!

26.55, (28.23):fp, 24.66, 23.15, 21.08, 25.82, 23.07, 23.17, 22.99, 19.49, 26.12, (17.56)

Average: *23.61*

And I _did_ practice so it's not like I wasn't surprised to get several really bad solves.

edit: it seems like in competitions I almost always post just after jamesdeanludlow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2010)

Round 35
Average: 23.25
23.49, 24.76, 24.57, (26.86), (20.31), 23.51, 25.05, 22.68, 22.45, 23.84, 20.34, 21.84

So many mistakes! About half of these felt like they should have been sub-20, but I just made too many mistakes.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 2, 2010)

Round 35

26.16

1. 24.15
2. 24.54
3. (DNF)
4. 23.68
5. (19.23)
6. 30.96
7. 32.51
8. 27.89
9. 21.82
10. 24.15
11. 33.30
12. 25.56

Ha, 1 and 10 were the exact same time. Also tomorrow is my birthday.


----------



## Samania (Sep 3, 2010)

Ditto64 said:


> Also tomorrow is my birthday.



Happy early birthday 

Round 35
17.38, 19.50, 18.77, 19.81, 18.67, 22.80, 18.51, 21.21, 16.76, 18.21, 23.11, 16.59 = *19.16*

Finally sub 20


----------



## keemy (Sep 3, 2010)

(OH)

23.42, 19.02, (23.60), 18.80, 19.35, 20.37, 22.51, 22.85, 20.64, 18.90, (16.80), 19.54 = 20.54

humm only one good time this week, overall feels pretty ok but I locked up a lot bit(almost poped on 16.80 would have probably been a 14~15 if not for that).


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 3, 2010)

*Average: 25.58*

24.58, 24.81, 26.90, 22.65, 25.56, 25.04, 20.85, 23.58, 27.51, 27.00, 28.22, 30.17

It was going great, until my last solves were kaput.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 35 (OH):

24.63, (15.59), 24.59, 29.69, 26.84, 21.58, 20.80, 25.44, (30.59), 22.18, 27.27, 20.47 = 24.35

Terrible average :fp. But the 15 was a good solve


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 35: I seriously haven't trained since last week.

Average: 19.63 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.66
Slowest Time: 21.98
Standard Deviation: 01.21

Individual Times:
1) 20.33 
2) 19.13 
3) 21.57 
4) 19.66 
5) 17.01 
6) 19.89 
7) (21.98)
8) 19.97 
9) (15.66)
10) 20.54 
11) 18.75 
12) 19.45


----------



## Zubon (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 35

23.62 22.46 24.73 23.98 24.17 22.73 21.79 (DNF) 22.16 (28.61) 26.77 22.57	

*Avg12: 24.18*

DNF was timer mistake.


It's been a while since I've done any averages and this one is really bad...Continued the average and got back to 22sec eventually...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 35
Average: 23.39
Standard Deviation: 1.41
Best Time: 19.91
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	23.95	R2 F L' B' U' B' L' F L2 R' D B' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B2
2.	23.83	R D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D U B' F U' F' U2 R' U2
3.	26.38	L' F U' F2 R B' L2 D L D B' D' F2 R U' L2 F' R U'
4.	22.80	R' B U' L U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F' U L' F R D F'
5.	22.58	R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R' B' U2 F D2 F U B F' R F'
6.	24.69	B U2 F R2 D U' L' U' L2 F2 L U' R' B' F2 L R' U2
7.	24.64	F' U2 F' D F D R2 B D2 B D U2 L' B' L U' L' R'
8.	(DNF)	D L B' L' D2 B2 L2 F' D' B L2 R' D' B2 U2 R U
9.	(19.91)	F' L2 B2 U2 B D F' D' B R F U' R2 B L2 B F'
10.	22.27	F' U' B2 L2 B U B' R2 F' D R D' U R' D2 L F2
11.	20.72	D' L' U' L' B' D B2 F L' F' L U2 B L2 D' U' B2 U2
12.	22.00	L' U B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R' D' L B' D' R D B' F2

Win.

I'm improving...


----------



## scylla (Sep 3, 2010)

round 35

24,99 (just below 25, thx to my last solve)


12:	00:18.24	x
11:	00:20.65	x
10:	00:26.43	x
9:	00:23.41	x
8:	00:27.50	x
7:	00:29.06	x
6:	00:28.57	x
5:	00:17.70	x
4:	00:32.50	x
3:	00:28.40	x
2:	00:25.06	x
1:	00:22.55	x


----------



## Matt S (Sep 3, 2010)

25.06 (Two epic screw-up)



Spoiler



Statistics for 09-03-2010 13:47:24

Average: 25.06
Standard Deviation: 3.10
Best Time: 20.79
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	24.01	U F D B L2 D2 B L' D L2 R2 B' L2 F D F2 U2
2.	26.02	U' R' U' L' D2 F' D' U' L2 F' D L2 D2 R' D U B' R2
3.	25.44	F2 D L' U' F2 D B' U2 L B' R B2 F2 L' F' L' F L'
4.	21.89	D U F U2 B R B2 R' U R' U' R F2 U2 F D2 R
5.	22.45	D' L2 D2 L' B R B' D R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B D R' D2 F2
6.	(20.79)	D U2 F2 R D' L2 R' B' L' B' U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2
7.	22.53	U2 L' F2 D2 F D L B U2 B2 D' L2 D R B R' F
8.	26.91	B U L' B L2 R F2 R' U2 R' F R2 B2 U2 L' B' D' U'
9.	(DNF)	D U L' D' F R' U B2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 R' F L' F2 R2
10.	24.26	U L R2 U L' F2 L R2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D B' L' R' U'
11.	22.96	B2 F R D' U' R F' R2 B' F' R' F2 L D' B' F2 L
12.	34.10	U' L' U R' D R D2 R' D2 U' B' R2 D2 U2 F L2 B2 U'


----------



## omgx3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Round 35 

Average: 22.99

could have been lower if I hadn't screwed up the first few solves. :fp

00:24.67
00:19.16
00:24.03
00:20.70
(00:18.42)
00:22.56
00:25.53
00:22.77
(00:25.74)
00:23.38
00:24.40
00:24.54


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Sep 3, 2010)

Batch 35 average of 12: 22.95
Times: 23.83, 20.42, 25.57, 24.13, 21.46, 20.96, 26.34, 23.23, 24.12, 23.43, 22.35, 19.74


----------



## janelle (Sep 3, 2010)

*Batch 35*
19.38, 20.54, 20.44, 18.57, 20.19, (22.47), 21.82, 19.98, 17.91, 19.71, 17.25, (15.39)
Average of 12: *19.58*
Wow first time back posting here and I get sub20  Lol last scramble  I think I'll stay here for a little while longer to make sure this wasn't just lucky XD


----------



## Rorix (Sep 4, 2010)

Batch 35
avg12: 19.95

(25.39), 21.98, (16.28), 19.69, 19.76, 22.72, 22.47, 17.91, 19.07, 16.83, 19.27, 19.78

barely sub 20


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 4, 2010)

Round 35
*23.10*

22.37
20.43
24.78
21.36
25.01
22.88
(19.44)
(26.84)
25.71
24.22
20.70
23.46


----------



## otsyke (Sep 5, 2010)

Round 35
avg12=*18.88*

20.39 R2 F L' B' U' B' L' F L2 R' D B' L2 U2 L2 U' R' B2
19.41 R D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' D U B' F U' F' U2 R' U2
17.48 L' F U' F2 R B' L2 D L D B' D' F2 R U' L2 F' R U'
22.96 R' B U' L U2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 U' F' U L' F R D F'
18.20 R2 B' L2 F D2 U2 R' B' U2 F D2 F U B F' R F'
17.99 B U2 F R2 D U' L' U' L2 F2 L U' R' B' F2 L R' U2
17.75 F' U2 F' D F D R2 B D2 B D U2 L' B' L U' L' R'
20.44 D L B' L' D2 B2 L2 F' D' B L2 R' D' B2 U2 R U
19.54 F' L2 B2 U2 B D F' D' B R F U' R2 B L2 B F'
20.07 F' U' B2 L2 B U B' R2 F' D R D' U R' D2 L F2
16.58 D' L' U' L' B' D B2 F L' F' L U2 B L2 D' U' B2 U2
17.54 L' U B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R' D' L B' D' R D B' F2

almost new pb, thanks to Hayan's Memory.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Sep 5, 2010)

Average: *25.64*

26.00	
27.68
27.58
30.16	:fp
21.75
24.11
29.25
25.55	
20.59 :tu
25.53	
26.08
23.36


----------



## clarubik (Sep 5, 2010)

Just got a 21.20 Average of 5


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2010)

*Round 35
Average: 29.73*

33.60
34.90
29.11
28.24
29.00
31.63
29.43
30.02
27.39
26.92
31.93
23.84

I was less than thrilled about this average. It felt pretty horrible the entire time, but since it only ended up about a second slower than my typical averages, I suppose it is an indicator that I am getting faster.


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 6, 2010)

round 35
21.14, 19.41, 18.69, 15.22, 21.95, 20.42, 17.11, 19.23, 20.56, 27.34, 26.06, 15.78 = 20.04


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2010)

*Round 35 Results*​

otsyke 18.88
Samania 19.16
janelle 19.58
NeuwDk 19.63
Rorix 19.95
cincyaviation 20.04
keemy (OH) 20.54
jamesdeanludlow 20.82
CubesOfTheWorld 22.95
omgx3 22.99
AvidCuber 23.10
Mike Hughey 23.25
theanonymouscuber 23.39
TheCubeMaster5000 23.61
Zubon 24.18
Elliot (OH) 24.35
scylla 24.99
Matt S 25.06
dabmasta 25.58
chickenfly34 25.64
Ditto64 26.16
Carson 29.73

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 9, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 36th round:

B' R D' L R U2 L B' L2 U2 F' D2 U2 B' U R' B2 U
F2 L' B' R F D' U2 B' F' U B' D2 L' R2 F' D2 L2 U'
R2 F R F L B D' B2 L2 F2 L' U2 F' D F2 D2 U
L' F L2 U F' D' R2 B F' D' B' F' L' B' D2 U R2 U'
D' L U F2 L2 U2 B' D B' L2 D U2 L2 U B F2 R2 U'
B' F' L B' D B2 U R' D L' U' B' D2 R2 D2 L2 F U'
R B' R U2 F U F' U' L2 R' D' B2 F' L2 U R' B'
R2 F L B2 F' U L F R' U B2 D2 B' L' D F U2
L B' L F D B' D2 R' B L U' R2 B' U' L2 F2 U' F2
B L R' D U R D2 B2 D F2 L2 F L2 R2 B F D R2
D2 R F' L D F2 D' B' D' U F U' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2
U' F U2 R' F' U L B' L' R' F2 L2 F' U B R U'


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 6, 2010)

Round 36
23.61, 18.30, 20.98, 22.57, 20.55, 21.06, 18.77, 24.24, 23.17, 22.83, 21.29, 18.16

Average: 21.31

PB Average of 12


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 6, 2010)

_Round 36

jamesdeanludlow_

21.13 20.43 17.77 21.31 20.37 (26.86) 18.99 (16.35) 23.32 20.15 19.02 18.24

= *20.07*

_Comment - Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!
PB Avg5 though at the end - 19.13_

Edit - All NL except inadvertant x cross on last.


----------



## varetchiang (Sep 6, 2010)

Round 36

*19.79* 

*19.59, 16.88, *(30.31)*, 19.00, 25.14, 22.42, 19.66, 17.98, 16.98, *(16.35)*, 21.67, 18.60*


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 7, 2010)

Avg:18.06

15.69, 18.34, 19.41, 22.76, 19.04, 19.29, 14.43, 17.75, 17.57, 19.21, 17.78, 16.49 

Comments: Took a break for like 2 months... still doing good. =)


----------



## Samania (Sep 7, 2010)

So since I made 1 sub 20 average, do I got to the sub 15 thread or do I still post on here until I get constant sub 20 averages? I'm just making sure :|


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 7, 2010)

Average: *22.59* 

23.21, 23.48, 20.81, 23.65+, 22.99, 21.30, 21.86, 24.24, 26.08, 21.77, 20.67, 22.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2010)

Round 36:
22.77
20.86, 24.19, 20.91, (20.76), 21.86, 23.03, 22.62, (25.00), 23.59, 23.97, 23.10, 23.61

It was going really well at first, but then I started getting nervous and messed up the last five solves. It should have easily been sub-22.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 7, 2010)

Round 36:

average:22.61

24.95, 21.12, 22.72, (19.01), 24.99, 24.19, (DNF), 22.15, 19.81, 22.84, 22.10, 21.24


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 8, 2010)

Round 36:

30.02,22.19,20.25,27.66,25.28,27.64,29.41,27.11,29.03,21.89,32.31,27.64

Ave=*27.54*


----------



## Carson (Sep 8, 2010)

*Round 36
Average: 30.63*

26.07
48.81 Messed up the cross... twice.
31.34
31.37
32.86
33.83
28.52
26.47
32.28
28.64
29.85
31.09


----------



## scylla (Sep 8, 2010)

round 36 
23,61

My best in this competition and my fourth best ever (including moving average). After a while without progression, Im feeling im getting faster. 

To bad my lack of cocentration in the last 3 solves :-(

12:	00:26.56	x
11:	00:26.60	x
10:	00:25.76	x
9:	00:19.84	x
8:	00:23.03	x
7:	00:23.55	x
6:	00:26.15	x
5:	00:19.30	x
4:	00:22.99	x
3:	00:31.53	x
2:	00:18.26	x
1:	00:22.31	x


----------



## Samania (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 36
19.56, 19.74, 17.88, 21.99, 21.88, 26.01, 21.01, 16.62, 21.78, 20.12, 18.05, 25.85 = 20.79. Hurray for being not so consistent. 
I was about to post in the race to sub 15 thread, but its kinda dead.


----------



## uberCuber (Sep 9, 2010)

Round #whatever this is EDIT: 36 

Average: 26.54

26.83, 23.87, 26.36, 25.37, 25.32, 27.96, 26.46, 24.20, 30.53, 27.47, 27.86, 27.57+ 

I don't know what was going on but my hands just did not feel stable or something, I just couldn't turn fast at all

:fp Immediately after this I then proceeded to get a completely non-lucky 20.87...


----------



## keemy (Sep 9, 2010)

(OH)

19.68, 22.37, 21.76, 19.14, 21.86, 24.72, 25.27, 19.24, (26.51), 24.67, (17.28), 18.61 = 21.73

bad week =/


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 36
22.90

(19.91)
24.39
19.96
21.97
25.94
(31.38)
22.83
21.08
21.76
23.52
20.37
21.66

Okay average. It started out pretty badly and ended out okay.

Also, some of the slower times contribute to bad PLL recognition/execution. I've been learning full PLL (I now know 14/21, I'm so proud of myself haha, I was putting it off for the longest time) so recognition isn't as good as I would like it yet. Practice, I suppose.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 36
26.56

1. 27.37
2. 28.62
3. 25.31
4. 27.87
5. (DNF)
6. 26.59
7. 26.10
8. (22.29)
9. 30.23
10. 28.48
11. 23.25
12. 26.03

I am still stuck at 26. I'd practice more if it wasn't for school...


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 36
*Average: 24.79*

24.91, 24.92, 21.96, 25.28, 23.23, 29.66, 22.87, 24.62, 24.82, 21.58, 28.28, 27.03

I was proud of this.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2010)

*Round 36 Results*​

jackdexter75	18.06
varetchiang	19.79
jamesdeanludlow	20.07
Samania	20.79
theanonymouscuber	21.31
keemy (OH)	21.73
TheCubeMaster5000	22.59
choza244	22.61
Mike Hughey	22.77
AvidCuber	22.9
scylla	23.61
dabmasta	24.79
uberCuber	26.54
Ditto64	26.56
mehran pes2007	27.54
Carson	30.63

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 13, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 37th round:

D R U' L F L' R' D F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 U L F
L' U2 R2 U' R' D2 B' F' D2 U2 R D2 L' B2 L' D U2
F2 U' B2 L2 B2 F' D U' L' B' R U2 F2 R D' B2 R' F'
R F2 D' R2 F2 L R' U R' B U2 B2 R2 B' D U F2 D' U'
B L' R2 U F U B' R U F L U2 L' U L2 R2 B
L' R' B2 F' R B2 D R' U' R2 F' L2 B' L' B' F2 R
D' F L2 F L2 F L2 R' D' R2 F' D2 B' R' B' D' L2
F D' F2 U R' D L2 U2 B D' R' U' R2 U2 L' D U F'
D2 U' F U' B D' B2 D' L R2 D B' R' D2 B' L2 B2 F'
B L2 R' F2 U R' U L' D' L2 R2 F' U2 R U L B2 F U'
B' D' F L' R2 F2 D2 B D' B' U2 R2 B2 L U2 F2 L
U' R F' R' F L2 B' D L R U' F2 L2 B R2 F U' R2


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 37
Average: 21.80
22.08, 20.58, 22.43, 23.56, 21.41, 22.39, (18.52), 21.11, 20.95, (24.92), 21.21, 22.30

Slightly harder scrambles than last time, almost sub 20.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 9, 2010)

_Round 37
jamesdeanludlow_
22.27 21.29 19.83 (23.18) 22.07 19.23 20.75 23.09 (17.85) 18.20 21.87 20.29 = *20.89*


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 9, 2010)

Round 36
20.58, 16.13, 21.56, 26.04, 23.73, 24.22, 22.20, 20.18, 22.76, 20.24, 24.32, 25.63

current avg12: 22.54


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 10, 2010)

Round 37
Average: 21.78
25.01, 19.07, (17.28), 20.85, 24.08, (28.29), 21.66, 27.22, 20.66, 21.38, 19.47, 18.42

Also, this is my first post. Hi guys!


----------



## Carson (Sep 10, 2010)

*Round 37
Average: 31.55*

28.06
25.49
31.12
38.16
36.24
33.00
28.59
34.90
27.81
39.20
32.12
25.33

I regressed by at least 2 months on this average... grr... whatever.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 10, 2010)

Round 37

Average: *23.45*

Fastest Time: 20.32
Slowest Time: 26.02
Standard Deviation: 01.69


1) 23.83
2) 25.28
3) 24.18
4) 24.24
5) 20.32
6) 22.49
7) 24.22
8) 21.56
9) 23.40
10) 21.20
11) 26.02
12) 24.08

meh


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 10, 2010)

I f***ing hate my F-II's stickers. Stupid old almost completely faded C4Y stickers.
Average: 20.9.



Spoiler



20.48, 21.70, 18.11, 20.01, 20.57, 21.62, 20.48, 23.03, 21.30, 21.39, 22.42, 19.03

stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.11
worst time: 23.03

current mean of 3: 20.95 (σ = 1.42)
best mean of 3: 19.56 (σ = 1.05)

current avg5: 21.70 (σ = 0.51)
best avg5: 20.35 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 20.90 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 20.90 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 20.90 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 20.84


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 11, 2010)

Round 37

*Average: 24.93*

21.59, 23.70, 23.95, 23.00, 32.99, 28.90, 24.31, 24.11, 25.11, 29.24, 21.66, 25.33

Yar!


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 11, 2010)

1) 20.14 
2) 20.49 
3) 17.09 
4) 18.20 
5) 19.72 
6) 17.70 
7) 20.66 
8) 19.02 
9) 20.90 
10) 22.83 
11) (23.50) 
12) (15.89) 

Sub 20  Avg: 19.68


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ave=28.22
31.88,25.72,25.02,31.38,(21.55),22.94,25.38,30.05,25.48,33.78,29.72,(35.73)


----------



## keemy (Sep 12, 2010)

(OH)
22.00, 22.32, 23.52, (24.48), 23.65, 19.97, 18.96, 21.28, 22.06, 23.31, (17.54), 19.55 = 21.66

just not my week


----------



## scylla (Sep 12, 2010)

round 37 : 23,05

now my start was to bad instead of my last solves. But again improvement!


12:	00:23.65	x
11:	00:20.42	x
10:	00:21.05	x
9:	00:22.56	x
8:	00:21.58	x
7:	00:25.73	x
6:	00:21.66	x
5:	00:26.90	x
4:	00:21.61	x
3:	00:35.65	x
2:	00:25.37	x
1:	00:18.28	x


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 12, 2010)

Round 37
22.68

(29.17), 22.49, 21.48, 20.82, (19.63), 19.63, 25.15, 21.80, 23.94, 24.42, 22.26, 24.83

Funny how there were 2 19.63s, and they were right next to each other.


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 12, 2010)

Round 37
25.07

1. 26.72
2. 28.10
3. 26.81
4. 25.63
5. 28.68
6. 22.10
7. 25.03
8. 24.11
9. (18.04)
10. 23.15
11. 23.75
12. (28.73)

A more consistent average and also, improvement.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 12, 2010)

Round 37

Average: 22.56
Standard Deviation: 1.86
Best Time: 18.21
Worst Time: 33.95
Individual Times:
1.	22.58
2.	33.95	
3.	26.15
4.	23.77
5.	21.86
6.	21.79
7.	18.21
8.	23.59
9.	18.26
10.	20.46
11.	23.63
12.	23.50


----------



## Samania (Sep 12, 2010)

Round 37
17.78, 17.44, 20.70, 22.20, 24.82, 18.70, 16.51, 20.69, 17.07, 16.20, 22.81, 20.90 = *19.48.* 

Done right after looking at closeups of mopey teenagers.
I should probably stop submitting my times since im already sub 20 now.


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 13, 2010)

Round 37
*3x3:*
25.65
22.98
(22.52)
24.69
24.89
24.51
26.71
27.12
26.43
25.17
(POP)
26.86
Average = *25.23*


----------



## janelle (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 37*
20.72, 20.35, 21.75, 19.84, 22.49, (25.04), 21.11, (16.64), 21.89, 17.14, 21.31, 19.12
Average of 12: *20.57*
Good but blek sup25 single :/


----------



## jca11 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 37*
Average: 20.96
Best Time: 17.95
Worst Time: 23.08
Individual Times:
1.	22.82	
2.	20.82	
3.	21.94	
4.	(17.95)	
5.	22.64	
6.	19.49	
7.	20.37	
8.	20.46	
9.	(23.08)	
10.	20.14	
11.	19.83	
12.	21.04


----------



## fariq (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 37*


Average: 20.81

1.	(26.32)	
2.	20.92
3.	23.04	
4.	22.87	
5.	22.01	
6.	23.57	
7.	16.42	
8.	17.11	
9.	21.87	
10.	(16.22)	
11.	20.49	
12.	18.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2010)

Round 37
24.71
24.58, 21.60, 21.56, 23.11, 27.24, 29.16, 22.52, (30.68), 25.36, 26.92, (21.24), 25.07

Wow, that was bad. I was doing fine, and then in the middle, it was like I forgot how to cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 37 Results*​

Samania	19.48
xdaragon	19.68
janelle	20.57
fariq	20.81
jamesdeanludlow	20.89
Ranzha V. Emodrach	20.9
jca11	20.96
keemy (OH)	21.66
JonnyWhoopes	21.78
theanonymouscuber	21.8
iSpinz	22.54
rahulkadukar	22.56
AvidCuber	22.68
scylla	23.05
cube-o-holic	23.45
Mike Hughey	24.71
dabmasta	24.93
Ditto64	25.07
bluedasher	25.23
mehran pes2007	28.22
Carson	31.55

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 16, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 38th round:

B' R' B2 D F' U2 L' D F D2 U' F' L R2 D' U' B' D'
R D2 U' R' B' L U' L U' R' U2 R D F2 D' U' B2 D'
L D' F2 R' D' R2 D' B' D R2 U2 B' F' U' B2 D' B U
D2 R F2 R B2 U R' D2 R U' B' L' U R' B' F2
B' F D' L' B2 D U L' R' D2 F2 D2 R U R2 U' R U'
B' D2 L B' U L' B D2 L B' L F D2 L R' D' L' U'
F R B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' L2 F R F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2
F' R D L F2 L' D' L' R D' B U2 L B F' L F' U'
U' B L' F' R' F2 D F2 U R F' U B2 D' B' F' R2 U'
D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R U' L F' D2 B2 L2 R' U L R' F
R' U F R' F' L2 D' F D2 U B2 R D2 F L' F2 D U2
U2 R' D2 F U L2 U R' U2 F2 U2 B' U' R' D' F' D2 L'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 13, 2010)

Round 38.
21.01 (σ = 2.42)
19.48+ (17.48+2), 19.84, 21.27, 18.73, 16.36, 24.54, 24.13, 16.33, 26.42, 20.70, 21.74, 23.28

Blah. So inconsistent.



Spoiler



Scrambles for the 38th round:

B' R' B2 D F' U2 L' D F D2 U' F' L R2 D' U' B' D' - 17.48+2 = 19.48

R D2 U' R' B' L U' L U' R' U2 R D F2 D' U' B2 D' - 19.84

L D' F2 R' D' R2 D' B' D R2 U2 B' F' U' B2 D' B U - 21.27

D2 R F2 R B2 U R' D2 R U' B' L' U R' B' F2 - 18.73

B' F D' L' B2 D U L' R' D2 F2 D2 R U R2 U' R U' - 16.36

B' D2 L B' U L' B D2 L B' L F D2 L R' D' L' U' - 24.54

F R B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D' L2 F R F2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 U2 - 24.13

F' R D L F2 L' D' L' R D' B U2 L B F' L F' U' - 16.33

U' B L' F' R' F2 D F2 U R F' U B2 D' B' F' R2 U' - 26.42

D2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R U' L F' D2 B2 L2 R' U L R' F - 20.70

R' U F R' F' L2 D' F D2 U B2 R D2 F L' F2 D U2 - 21.74

U2 R' D2 F U L2 U R' U2 F2 U2 B' U' R' D' F' D2 L' - 23.28


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 13, 2010)

Round 38
(OH)
Average: 28.32

24.02, 35.47, 26.74, 26.41, 27.04, 30.75, 25.71, 33.76, 28.54, 30.94, 25.19, 28.08

The 30's were all horrid.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 38
jamesdeanludlow*

(22.77) (16.96) 21.41 17.89 20.15 19.95 18.49 22.03 22.19 18.97 20.22 19.77 

= *20.11*

_Comment - what must I do to get sub20?
_


----------



## Elliot (Sep 13, 2010)

Round 38 (OH):

22.15, 23.60, 26.59, (19.08), 24.57, 25.48, 19.46, 20.26, 21.29, 21.32, (30.78), 25.39 = 23.01


----------



## Carson (Sep 13, 2010)

*Round 38
Average: 29.56*

29.26
26.96
37.94
23.62
23.46
37.45
30.46
31.53
31.89
24.57
28.72
31.14

Consistency: <Can I have it?>


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 14, 2010)

*Round 38*
*3x3:*
22.83
22.55
26.26
24.40
(18.62) PLL skip
25.57
20.59 Easy X-Cross
25.48
23.38
(26.24)
23.08
22.30
Average = 23.41 :tu


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 37: 19.02

22.41, 20.23, 20.48, 16.61, 18.61, 18.92, 17.29, 21.50, 20.03, 14.32, 19.62, 16.94

Comments: I think I may be ready to move on to sub15 for good this time. Unless it's still dead...


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a 17.81 average! But I acidently deleted the times! Dx

You may be wondering, big improvement eh? 
1.) New speedcube, A2. It kicks butt and helps with lookahead.
2.) Learned some more PLL's.


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 14, 2010)

Ave=26.73

23.26,28.03,24.72,33.23,(38.92),24.97,26.20,25.11,20.69,24.70,31.14,(19.78)


----------



## Rorix (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 38

avg12: 18.94

18.95, 18.46, 19.96, 19.64, (15.98), 20.82, 16.77, (24.73), 19.04, 17.59, 18.40, 19.82

Pretty good for me. Will probably move on soon


----------



## Lumej (Sep 14, 2010)

Round 38:
20.81, 23.00, (18.31), 25.01, 26.18, 23.21, (32.42), 21.41, 20.29, 22.41, 21.20, 23.26 = 22.68


----------



## iSpinz (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 38

24.01, 15.63, 18.23, 19.73, 24.37, 16.74, 19.05, 21.21, 21.43, 21.77, 25.73, 25.40
current avg12: 21.19 (σ = 2.67)
...

But still, 18.23 a5 PB


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 38
27.48

1. (22.63)
2. 23.84
3. 27.24
4. 31.23
5. 30.13
6. 23.70
7. 26.56
8. 28.71
9. (35.36)
10. 26.58
11. 26.90 <---
12. 26.90 <---

LOL at the last two solves.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 38

*25.45*

30.38, 27.99, 26.19, 23.34, 23.03, 32.29, 26.11, 23.82, 22.68, 24.69, 24.61, 24.33

Been doing bad lately


----------



## jca11 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Round 38*

Average: 19.62
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 17.59
Worst Time: 21.53
Individual Times:
1.	(17.59)	
2.	18.16	
3.	21.04	
4.	19.10	
5.	20.68	
6.	20.32	
7.	(21.53)	
8.	18.02
9.	19.92	
10.	19.94	
11.	20.18	
12.	18.83


----------



## avgdi (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 38

*27.28*

28.09, 24.12, 25.35, 22.73, 29.33, 28.32, 25.51, 25.62, 27.76, 29.53, 29.16, 32.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 38
25.37
23.54, 22.49, 24.23, (21.07), 28.11, 29.10, 24.54, 26.66, 29.34, 21.53, 24.20, (29.82)

My worst average in months. I don't know what happened - I kept making mistakes and forgetting OLLs. I guess I need to practice more.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

*Round 38 Results*​

cuberkid10	17.81
Rorix	18.94
jackdexter75	19.02
jca11	19.62
jamesdeanludlow	20.11
JonnyWhoopes	21.01
ColdFactor	21.1
iSpinz	21.19
Lumej	22.68
Elliot (OH)	23.01
bluedasher	23.41
Mike Hughey	25.37
dabmasta	25.45
mehran pes2007	26.73
avgdi	27.28
Ditto64	27.48
Rubiks560 (OH)	28.32
Carson	29.56

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 20, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 39th round:

D' L2 U2 R2 F' R B' R B' U' R2 D' B L F R' U' L
F2 L' D2 U L2 D R' B R B' U2 F R' B D2 F R U'
B L' U F' R B D F2 L2 F D2 R' U2 F2 U' L' U
R' U F' R' D' U L' D L U B L B L F' D' F2 R'
U' L F2 U L' D U L' U2 L F L' D2 L2 D2 U B F'
U' F2 L' F2 D U B' F2 L' B' L F D R2 B' D2 U'
D2 L D B2 F' L B L D B' R B2 D' F L U' F L'
L2 U R B D' F2 L' D' R' F U' R2 U' L U L B2 U2
B R2 B2 D R' U2 L' B2 D' U' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' F
B2 R2 F2 R F D L R2 U2 L2 R2 F U' L U B' R' F2
U2 B2 F L' D R2 D' R2 B' U2 R D2 R U F2 U2 R'
R2 F D' B R D2 L D2 B R2 D R' B' L U2 B U2 F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2010)

Round 39:
23.16
24.19, 21.81, 23.67, 22.07, 22.88, 23.08, 25.79, 21.81, 22.88, (20.02), 23.44, (30.90)

I couldn't stand to stop after that terrible average, so I just went ahead and did another one. At least this one was respectable. I totally choked on the last solve, though.


----------



## James Ludlow (Sep 16, 2010)

18.54 20.27 (24.65) 20.68 21.71 23.22 19.09 20.68 (15.16) 21.01 19.92 19.15 

= *20.43*

_Comment - I think this is the 4th round in a row that I have been sub21. The 15 was non lucky and non lucky PB I think. _


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 17, 2010)

Round 39

Average - *22.01*

21.58, 20.79, 23.82, 24.04, 17.62, 24.75, 23.35, 22.1, 24.05, 22.01, 18.88, 19.44

edit - sd was 2.3, my average of 12 right before doing the round was a full second less and my sd was 1.3.


----------



## avgdi (Sep 17, 2010)

Round 39

*28.04*

26.95, 24.84, 30.48, 30.38, 28.60, 25.29, 26.55, 28.82, 26.86, 29.93, 26.78, 30.23


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 17, 2010)

Round 39

Average 24.72

21.83, 25.08, 22.39, 23.36, 28.38, 26.21, 26.08, 21.52, 31.63, 30.06, 22.35, 20.99

I had a few terrible terrible solves


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2010)

Round 39

Average: 22.51

23.25, 27.32, 22.30, 23.78, 18.88, 24.46, 22.01, 22.74, 19.00, 23.33, 20.89, 23.34

I suck.


----------



## scylla (Sep 18, 2010)

round 39

24,60

used a different cube this time, but the biggest difference with last time was my look ahead, which was very bad 

12:	00:24.54	x
11:	00:28.90	x
10:	00:26.98	x
9:	00:21.97	x
8:	00:26.40	x
7:	00:24.38	x
6:	00:23.71	x
5:	00:24.43	x
4:	00:26.79	x
3:	00:21.68	x
2:	00:22.55	x
1:	00:24.24	x


----------



## devil (Sep 18, 2010)

round 39

*25.76*
29.40
26.41
25.56
24.66
25.16
24.78
30.55
24.79
24.80
28.36
22.58


----------



## Ditto64 (Sep 18, 2010)

Round 39
24.39

1. 24.20
2. (30.28)
3. 20.65
4. 20.79
5. 23.10
6. 28.03
7. 21.75
8. 28.43
9. 21.78
10. 28.63
11. (18.62)
12. 26.43

New PB average for me, Because of, like, 4 EPLL skips. (COLL)


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 19, 2010)

Round 39

24.22

21.37, 27.27, 22.82, 25.16, 26.77, 20.58, 23.45, 25.57, 23.06, 23.32, 23.43, 29.17


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 19, 2010)

Round 39: Just got my GuHong - it's so fast I can't keep up with my looking ahead xD

----- Rubik's JTimer Best Average for Sun Sep 19 01:09:09 CEST 2010 -----

Average: 19.82 sec.

Fastest Time: 16.90
Slowest Time: 24.20
Standard Deviation: 02.01

Individual Times:
1) 21.49 
2) 20.72 
3) (24.20) 
4) 23.29 
5) 22.05 
6) 17.94 
7) 20.05 
8) (16.90) 
9) 17.86 
10) 17.59 
11) 19.10
12) 18.16


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 19, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> *3x3:*
> 24.26
> (21.36)
> POP
> ...


That average should be a DNF. You don't get excused for a pop.
22.95, 23.34, 23.00, 23.47, 23.75, 20.97, 21.63, 22.75, 18.75, 23.48, 17.92, 19.58 = 21.99


----------



## keemy (Sep 19, 2010)

(OH) 20.90, 17.98, 22.43, 21.17, (16.22), 21.22, 18.82, 17.98, 17.57, 19.79, (22.72), 18.08= 19.59

whoops missed last time.


----------



## janelle (Sep 19, 2010)

*Round 39*
19.43, 21.92, 19.61, (23.62), 19.28, 19.65, 20.34, 19.11, (17.96), 19.74, 20.77, 18.38
Average of 12: *19.82*
Wow that was pretty consistent. I still don't consider myself sub20 yet. This was a pretty good avg for me. XD


----------



## Bounb (Sep 19, 2010)

21.32 25.70 24.09 24.25 22.63 26.80 24.33 23.85 (26.87) 21.98 21.64 (19.55)
*Avg 10 of 12: 23.66*

Considering I had a 21.xx avg warm up and that I'm up 0.22 sec from the last time I competed here, this was a bit poor!


----------



## bluedasher (Sep 20, 2010)

*Round 39*
25.76
21.44
23.42
20.99
20.53
20.34
(26.14)
23.68
(18.54)
24.64
22.59
22.94
AVERAGE = *22.58*


----------



## jca11 (Sep 20, 2010)

Average: 20.14
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 18.39
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	21.92	D' L2 U2 R2 F' R B' R B' U' R2 D' B L F R' U' L
2.	(DNF)	F2 L' D2 U L2 D R' B R B' U2 F R' B D2 F R U'
3.	21.38	B L' U F' R B D F2 L2 F D2 R' U2 F2 U' L' U
4.	21.99	R' U F' R' D' U L' D L U B L B L F' D' F2 R'
5.	19.76	U' L F2 U L' D U L' U2 L F L' D2 L2 D2 U B F'
6.	18.67	U' F2 L' F2 D U B' F2 L' B' L F D R2 B' D2 U'
7.	18.78	D2 L D B2 F' L B L D B' R B2 D' F L U' F L'
8.	19.65	L2 U R B D' F2 L' D' R' F U' R2 U' L U L B2 U2
9.	(18.39)	B R2 B2 D R' U2 L' B2 D' U' R' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U' F
10.	18.70	B2 R2 F2 R F D L R2 U2 L2 R2 F U' L U B' R' F2
11.	20.92	U2 B2 F L' D R2 D' R2 B' U2 R D2 R U F2 U2 R'
12.	19.67	R2 F D' B R D2 L D2 B R2 D R' B' L U2 B U2 F'

bad 1-4 solves


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ave=28.83
29.03,25.83,28.84,(21.45),23.41,29.17,24.64,30.03,(44,64),30.52,26.09,32.66


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

*Round 39 Results*​

keemy (OH)	19.59
NeuwDk	19.82
janelle	19.82
jca11	20.14
jamesdeanludlow	20.43
ColdFactor	20.66
cincyaviation	21.99
cube-o-holic	22.01
theanonymouscuber	22.51
bluedasher	22.58
Mike Hughey	23.16
Bounb	23.66
ferpsg	24.22
Ditto64	24.39
scylla	24.6
dabmasta	24.72
devil	25.76
avgdi	28.04
mehran_pes2007	28.83

Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 23, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 40th round:

B2 D B2 R2 B D' B' U2 F2 R B2 U F2 L2 U L' R2
F' L B U' R2 F2 R U2 F' L B' R2 F' R2 U' B' F U
D' U' R' D2 F' L R2 F2 D' B' D F U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R'
R2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' U2 R' U R' B' L R2 B F2 L2 U
F2 R2 B' R B L2 U2 L B2 U' L2 U' F L B2 D L2 R
F L' F' D L' U' L2 F L2 U' F U B U' F L2 U2
B2 U L' R2 U2 B2 L B L' R2 D2 L2 B' R F' D' R U
D' R' D U' B2 D L' U' L2 B' R2 B D' L U B' F2 U2
U' L' F L' B2 F2 L D2 F U2 F D' U' B F2 R2 B2 U'
D2 L' R B2 R' F2 D L F' R' U' L2 B' U R2 U L U2
R2 D' R2 B F' R U F L' R2 U' B' D L F2 D R2
L R U B' U2 L R' D B2 R' B2 L2 D' U L' F U


----------



## Carson (Sep 20, 2010)

Mike, I thought you forgot to include me in the results, until I looked back and realized that I didn't participate in this round... oops.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2010)

Round 40:
23.19
22.83, 24.70, 24.59, 23.73, 23.81, 24.02, 19.88, (19.88), (26.58), 24.31, 21.28, 22.71

Bad start, two nice solves in a row (19.88 twice!), then a terrible solve. Result: typical average.

@Carson: Yeah, I've done that before, too. Fortunately, I was running it, so I did my average real quick before I posted the results. Sorry you don't have that luxury.


----------



## choza244 (Sep 20, 2010)

Round 40

Avg: 22.79

(19.42), (25.89), 20.39, 22.50, 22.69, 22.13, 24.21, 21.53, 24.75, 22.06, 23.07, 24.59

Damn, the last time i participed was on round 36, and now i got almost the same avg, maybe need more practice LOL


----------



## Carson (Sep 20, 2010)

*Round 40
Average: 27.67*

33.40
28.46
19.58
27.83
24.86
25.93
26.84
26.68
20.11 (Should have been sub-20.. freaked out because I looked up and saw the timer)
31.53
36.75
31.01


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 20, 2010)

Round 40

Average: 21.32

Best Time: 18.24
Worst Time: 24.10
Individual Times:
22.43, (24.10), 19.91, 24.06, 20.71, 19.60, 20.82, 19.40, 23.68, (18.24), 20.11, 22.44


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 20, 2010)

Round 40

21.97, 23.67, 25.73, 22.78, 21.05, 22.86, 34.00, 24.16, 25.84, 21.86, 23.03, 22.61	


Average: 23.45


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 21, 2010)

*AVG: 24.88* 

23.19, 26.95, 25.78, 21.52, 26.61, 31.88, 24.04, 29.48, 24.98, 22.33, 23.90, 21.21

Owie. Haven't practiced because of this little thing called school.


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 21, 2010)

Round 40

Average *24.20*

26.51, 23.26, 25.58, 24.09, 23.77, 23.06, 24.68, 22.89, 23.62, DNF(13.13), 24.50, 21.30

I could have done better.


----------



## Zubon (Sep 22, 2010)

Round 40

18.21 19.50 21.35 (17.76) 24.03 24.08 20.26 (25.61) 22.04 19.20 20.32 18.53

AVG12: *20.75*


2 counting 24s......


----------



## Ran (Sep 22, 2010)

round 40


Statistics for 09-22-2010 11:14:29

Average: 21.03
Standard Deviation: 1.92
Best Time: 15.68
Worst Time: 23.96
Individual Times:
1.	21.53	B2 D B2 R2 B D' B' U2 F2 R B2 U F2 L2 U L' R2
2.	21.69	F' L B U' R2 F2 R U2 F' L B' R2 F' R2 U' B' F U
3.	21.94	D' U' R' D2 F' L R2 F2 D' B' D F U2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R'
4.	17.96	R2 F2 D2 L2 B' R' U2 R' U R' B' L R2 B F2 L2 U
5.	23.15	F2 R2 B' R B L2 U2 L B2 U' L2 U' F L B2 D L2 R
6.	23.66	F L' F' D L' U' L2 F L2 U' F U B U' F L2 U2
7.	17.43	B2 U L' R2 U2 B2 L B L' R2 D2 L2 B' R F' D' R U
8.	(15.68)	D' R' D U' B2 D L' U' L2 B' R2 B D' L U B' F2 U2
9.	(23.96)	U' L' F L' B2 F2 L D2 F U2 F D' U' B F2 R2 B2 U'
10.	21.53	D2 L' R B2 R' F2 D L F' R' U' L2 B' U R2 U L U2
11.	21.50	R2 D' R2 B F' R U F L' R2 U' B' D L F2 D R2
12.	19.94	L R U B' U2 L R' D B2 R' B2 L2 D' U L' F U


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ave=25.93
27.02 22.42 24.41 28.53 25.52 24.22 28.45 21.41 30.52 (21.17) (30.94) 26.58


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 23, 2010)

Round 40: 

Average: 19.33 sec.

Fastest Time: 15.68
Slowest Time: 28.73
Standard Deviation: 01.47

Individual Times:
18.32, 18.97, (28.73), (15.68), 17.24, 19.01, 18.05, 20.36, 22.44, 18.79, 19.76, 20.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2010)

*Round 40 Results*​

NeuwDk	19.33
Zubon	20.75
Ran	21.03
theanonymouscuber	21.32
choza244	22.79
Mike Hughey	23.19
ferpsg	23.45
dabmasta	24.2
TheCubeMaster5000	24.88
mehran_pes2007	25.93
Carson	27.67

Small participation this time. Still, congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 27, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 41st round:

B2 R' B U' R' F' L B R U F2 D R D' B D2 L D'
F D2 B R B' F L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 F' U R' U
L2 D U' L U2 L' U' F2 R F' D R2 B U2 R2 F2 U R2 U'
U B' U' B' U R D' B U' L' U2 L2 F2 D L F' R U2
L2 R B' R' D U2 B2 D' B2 F D U' F2 L B2 D L'
R2 F2 L D' L D F2 D F2 L' B U R2 B D2 L B R'
L U F' L U' B2 D' U2 B R B L' R D L' F R2 U
F U' F' L B' D2 F U2 F D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' F' U R
U' L' F2 R2 D L F L2 R2 U2 L2 R' D' R2 D F D' U2
F' R D' U' L B L D' F' U2 R2 U' L' D2 U L D2 U'
L' U R' D' B U B R2 B' U F2 R2 D2 R' F2 U' B R
U B2 L B2 L' F2 R' F' U R' B D' B L' R2 F' L' R'


----------



## jackdexter75 (Sep 23, 2010)

Round 41 Avg: 17.48 
17.63, 17.47, 19.27, 18.91, 19.34, 9.64, 18.28, 14.36, 19.68, 18.31, 18.06, 13.21

Comments: HOLY COW! That freaking 9.64 was a NL no skips I ****ing freaked!!! holy cow!


----------



## ferpsg (Sep 23, 2010)

Round 41 

avg:23.61

20.97	
22.76	
20.52	
24.52	
42.41	
23.28
22.52	
25.28	
22.26	
21.59
26.83	
26.05 
Those two 26 killed me


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 23, 2010)

Round 41

20.30, 19.31, 22.04, 23.77, 19.19, 18.14, 20.83, 20.52, 21.82, 22.24, 18.32, 18.56

Average: 20.31

I'm almost sub 20!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2010)

Round 41:
23.99
23.99, 27.38, 23.34, 22.64, 24.07, 24.06, (28.61), 19.86, 21.42, 27.32, (19.75), 25.79

Two sub-20s, but otherwise a pretty mediocre set. Today I've had quite a few sub-20s, but too many bad ones to match.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 23, 2010)

*16.72*, *15.61*, 19.76, 22.76, 20.27, 20.69, 19.21, 22.05, (*15.32*), *17.03*, (22.78), 19.54

Session AVG: 19.31

Uhhh.. completly failed when the cube popped in 3 solves....


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 23, 2010)

20.24 ao12, lost the times though, i just remember the average

fridrich btw :/. don't know enough zb to use it


----------



## dabmasta (Sep 24, 2010)

Average: *24.69*

25.90, 24.87, 21.67, 19.40, 25.90, 23.12, 24.60, 22.56, 26.79, 28.05, 25.91, 25.62

I was aiming for around 24 seconds, and I achieved it, so Im happy. Now lets try for 23.


----------



## Carson (Sep 24, 2010)

Round 41
Average: 31.00

29.05
DNF
52.88
25.42
34.96
30.00
21.92
29.64
26.84
25.43
28.43
27.34

This was frustrating... I am guessing that I recognized the wrong pll on the DNF. When it SHOULD have been solved, I still had a J perm. With the DNF, I was being very careful for the rest of the average. The 52.88 was a 3-piece pop in the middle of an OLL. I had to fix the OLL, then realized I had a corner twisted. After PLL, I also realized that I had two edges swapped. Oh well, it happens.


----------



## scylla (Sep 25, 2010)

Round 41:

23,82


12:	00:28.87	x
11:	00:23.77	x
10:	00:23.04	x
9:	00:23.74	x
8:	00:30.59	x
7:	00:22.64	x
6:	00:17.92	x
5:	00:21.59	x
4:	00:33.92	x
3:	00:23.63	x
2:	00:19.14	x
1:	00:21.22	x


----------



## abctoshiro (Sep 25, 2010)

Newb's joinin'. 

ROUND 41. (ROUND 1 FOR ME)

20.76
21.95
21.54
20.15
19.73
20.67
18.98
23.76
24.79
19.67
21.32
22.15

.roux.

average of 12 (not trimmed): 21.29

My f-II popped a piece and I have to find the piece...should have been sub-15 if it not were for the pop (and my average probably will go down to sub-20.)


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Sep 26, 2010)

Round 41

*Average: 23.81*

25.13, 23.33, 22.65, 23.00, 20.92, 26.56, (27.75), 25.42, (16.87), 26.15, 21.40+, 23.54

The 21.4+ was really really close, but I decided it was a penalty.


----------



## AJ Blair (Sep 26, 2010)

Round 41

Average: 21.25

23.55, 19.30, 21.62, 24.36, 20.80, 20.09, 18.19, 24.58, 24.29, 20.34, 17.77, 19.91 

I was all over the place today...


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 27, 2010)

Round 41
19.34, 16.72, 18.58, 19.81, 16.45, 21.50, 19.69, 17.67, 23.00+, 19.44, 15.72, 17.66 = 18.69
PB by far, this was a really good cubing day for me.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 27, 2010)

Round 41
21.25

(18.41), 22.38, 19.29, 20.45, 22.04, 22.41, 21.60, 19.28, (27.23), 21.26, 22.02, 21.75

Haven't practiced for awhile, pretty good for me


----------



## Rorix (Sep 27, 2010)

Round 41

avg12: 17.83
18.33, 17.90, 16.06, 18.40, (21.88), 21.44+, 17.94, 17.81, (14.61), 16.74, 16.51, 17.19

Got a sub20 average at my first competition the other day so I guess I'm outta here


----------



## keemy (Sep 27, 2010)

(OH)
23.28, 22.39, 20.67, 18.66, (18.19), 24.08, 22.47, (24.26), 19.70, 20.75, 20.28, 23.41 = 21.57

hmm when I was warming up I was getting mostly sub 20s then started avg and the fail starts.
Also lol I missed middle of the week comp because of minecraft whoops.


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 27, 2010)

Average: 25.06

29.89 19.91 24.05 26.91 27.69 25.98 (19.72) (DNF) 23.39 25.39 25.38 27.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2010)

*Round 41 Results*​

jackdexter75	17.48
Rorix	17.83
cincyaviation	18.69
cuberkid10	19.31
RyanReese09	20.24
theanonymouscuber	20.31
AJ Blair	21.25
AvidCuber	21.25
[abc]toshiro	21.29
keemy (OH)	21.57
ferpsg	23.61
TheCubeMaster5000	23.81
scylla	23.82
Mike Hughey	23.99
dabmasta	24.69
mehran_pes2007	25.06
Carson	31.00

Lots of good times this week! Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time -September 30, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 42nd round:

F' D2 B' R' U2 B' R' D' R U2 B' D' B U2 L' U' L2
U' F2 L' F' R2 B F U2 R' F U' B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F2
D L F R2 U' L F' U B2 L' D' F2 L F2 U' B2 D' U
D' L2 B' F' U F D2 L2 U B L2 B' U B' F2 L R U2
D2 B2 L' U F' L F' L2 F' D R' B F2 D' F L' D' U2
F2 U2 L2 D U L' D L' U2 B' L F' D2 B' U' R' B L' R'
L' D' B' R' U B' L2 D B2 R B' R2 B R2 D' U2 L' F2
R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D L' D B' R2 D F' U'
U2 L' U L U2 F' U F2 L B2 F D2 B' D U2 L U' R
B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R F' L2 U2
B2 F D F' U2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R' D2 B' F' U' F U2
L U B F L2 D B L B2 D L U L F2 U2 B2 F2 R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 27, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.06
worst time: 24.33

current avg5: 19.31 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 19.31 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 20.02 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 20.02 (σ = 2.12)

session avg: 20.02 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 20.05

had i not gotten a + 2 then i would have been sub20
oh well
16.06, 18.56, 23.54, 24.33+, 18.68, 20.43, 23.23, 18.74, 19.96, 19.23, 21.51, 16.33


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 27, 2010)

Statistics for 09-27-2010 19:41:46

Average: 23.77
Standard Deviation: 3.00
Best Time: 16.87
Worst Time: 34.18
Individual Times:
1.	26.94	F' D2 B' R' U2 B' R' D' R U2 B' D' B U2 L' U' L2
2.	19.54	U' F2 L' F' R2 B F U2 R' F U' B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F2
3.	24.52	D L F R2 U' L F' U B2 L' D' F2 L F2 U' B2 D' U
4.	22.55	D' L2 B' F' U F D2 L2 U B L2 B' U B' F2 L R U2	dots until here lol
5.	29.50	D2 B2 L' U F' L F' L2 F' D R' B F2 D' F L' D' U2
6.	19.94	F2 U2 L2 D U L' D L' U2 B' L F' D2 B' U' R' B L' R'
7.	22.94	L' D' B' R' U B' L2 D B2 R B' R2 B R2 D' U2 L' F2
8.	23.48	R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D L' D B' R2 D F' U'
9.	26.52	U2 L' U L U2 F' U F2 L B2 F D2 B' D U2 L U' R
10.	(16.87)	B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R F' L2 U2
11.	(34.18)	B2 F D F' U2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R' D2 B' F' U' F U2
12.	21.76	L U B F L2 D B L B2 D L U L F2 U2 B2 F2 R'

maybe I should stop lubing my cube


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 28, 2010)

Round 42
17.83, 18.41, 18.69, 18.45, 25.30, 24.61, 16.67, 17.81, 20.94, 18.88, 21.00, 23.91 = 20.05
Only 5 solves over 20, that could have been very good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 28, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Round 42
> 17.83, 18.41, 18.69, 18.45, 25.30, 24.61, 16.67, 17.81, 20.94, 18.88, 21.00, 23.91 = 20.05
> Only 5 solves over 20, that could have been very good.


 lol my ao12 was .03 faster then yours ;P


----------



## NeuwDk (Sep 28, 2010)

Round 42: yaay for sub 20  - I'll probably join the race to sub-15 now 

Average: 19.30 sec.

Fastest Time: 14.02
Slowest Time: 29.71
Standard Deviation: 03.67

Individual Times:
1) 23.17 
2) 27.45 
3) 17.49 
4) 18.28 
5) 17.82 
6) 15.78 
7) 18.26 
8) 16.25 
9) (29.71) 
10) 16.91 
11) 21.56 
12) (14.02)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 28, 2010)

Round 42

Accidentally deleted the times ):

20.07 Avg of 12


----------



## vcuber13 (Sep 28, 2010)

it may seem unorthodox, but i'm going to do this on sq-1.

22.75 average of 12.



Spoiler



Statistics for 09-28-2010 16:42:52

Average: 22.75
Standard Deviation: 1.39
Best Time: 19.46
Worst Time: 25.94+
Individual Times:
1.	21.19	(-5,2) (-3,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-3,5) (6,0) (-2,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (2,0) (0,4)
2.	23.61	(0,-3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,2) (1,4) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-1,4) (-2,3) (3,0) (0,4) (2,0) (2,4) (0,2) (3,4) (3,0)
3.	22.83	(0,3) (0,6) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (4,3) (3,4) (6,2) (-5,0) (-1,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,1) (2,2) (6,4) (0,1)
4.	(19.46)	(0,3) (0,6) (6,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,2) (3,2) (0,4) (6,5) (4,3) (0,4) (-4,0) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,2) (4,0) (0,5) (3,0)
5.	24.52	(0,2) (0,-3) (6,4) (0,3) (0,2) (-5,0) (6,0) (-1,0) (2,1) (0,5) (0,2) (6,2) (6,2) (0,3) (2,0) (0,4) (2,5) (0,3)
6.	24.11	(6,6) (6,3) (0,4) (5,0) (3,3) (3,3) (1,5) (0,4) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,4) (2,2) (3,0) (5,4)
7.	25.43	(3,0) (-3,6) (0,1) (0,3) (6,0) (5,2) (0,1) (5,2) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,1) (6,0) (-2,3) (-4,2) (4,0) (0,4) (0,4)
8.	(25.94+)	(0,-3) (0,-3) (3,0) (6,1) (-1,5) (-5,4) (2,2) (-3,4) (6,3) (-1,3) (6,4) (3,4) (0,2) (1,4) (0,2)
9.	21.47	(-5,-1) (0,6) (0,3) (-1,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,1) (0,4) (2,5) (0,4) (-2,2) (0,4) (-4,1) (2,0) (4,3) (4,4) (2,0)
10.	21.03	(0,-3) (0,-3) (-3,5) (4,3) (0,3) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,4) (4,2) (4,1) (0,2) (-4,1) (6,2) (2,1)
11.	21.05	(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,3) (0,2) (-3,3) (6,5) (1,0) (0,1) (6,3) (5,2) (-2,0) (-1,0) (3,0) (6,4) (2,5) (0,2) (4,0)
12.	22.21	(0,-3) (0,6) (-3,0) (-4,0) (6,4) (6,3) (-1,0) (0,1) (-3,5) (-3,4) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,1) (6,5) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3)


----------



## cincyaviation (Sep 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> Round 42
> 17.83, 18.41, 18.69, 18.45, 25.30, 24.61, 16.67, 17.81, 20.94, 18.88, 21.00, 23.91 = 20.05
> Only 5 solves over 20, that could have been very good.


 


RyanReese09 said:


> lol my ao12 was .03 faster then yours ;P


I just realized that there were actually only 5 solves _over 19_. How in the world that was over 20 i don't even know.


----------



## AvidCuber (Sep 29, 2010)

Round 42
22.64

(28.16), 24.89, 23.02, (18.57), 21.38, 25.46, 21.19, 21.46, 20.71, 23.85, 21.39, 23.06

The 8th one (21.46) would most certainly have been around 18-19 if I had remembered to stop the timer :fp

Not a bad average though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> I just realized that there were actually only 5 solves _over 19_. How in the world that was over 20 i don't even know.


 
i have no idea..stupid math 
im pissed a +2 made me sup 20


----------



## cube980 (Sep 29, 2010)

Average: 28.82
Standard Deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 23.80
Worst Time: 37.53
Individual Times:
1.	30.78	F' D2 B' R' U2 B' R' D' R U2 B' D' B U2 L' U' L2
2.	28.69	U' F2 L' F' R2 B F U2 R' F U' B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F2
3.	26.46	D L F R2 U' L F' U B2 L' D' F2 L F2 U' B2 D' U
4.	24.69	D' L2 B' F' U F D2 L2 U B L2 B' U B' F2 L R U2
5.	26.66	D2 B2 L' U F' L F' L2 F' D R' B F2 D' F L' D' U2
6.	29.53	F2 U2 L2 D U L' D L' U2 B' L F' D2 B' U' R' B L' R'
7.	25.75	L' D' B' R' U B' L2 D B2 R B' R2 B R2 D' U2 L' F2
8.	33.40	R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D L' D B' R2 D F' U'
9.	(23.80)	U2 L' U L U2 F' U F2 L B2 F D2 B' D U2 L U' R
10.	32.28	B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R F' L2 U2
11.	30.00	B2 F D F' U2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R' D2 B' F' U' F U2
12.	(37.53)	L U B F L2 D B L B2 D L U L F2 U2 B2 F2 R'

realy bad avg for me


----------



## keemy (Sep 29, 2010)

(OH)
20.98, 16.54, (15.42), 18.67, 17.70, (27.03), 22.05, 21.73, 17.84, 21.23, 19.05, 19.10 = 19.49

dangg really nice start got nervous and failed the ending >_< at least i was able to keep that 27 non counting. hey yay I remembered to do the weekday one.


----------



## vloc15 (Sep 29, 2010)

Scrambles for the 42nd round:
F' D2 B' R' U2 B' R' D' R U2 B' D' B U2 L' U' L2 = 22.61
U' F2 L' F' R2 B F U2 R' F U' B2 R2 D L2 F' L2 F2 = 22.22
D L F R2 U' L F' U B2 L' D' F2 L F2 U' B2 D' U = 18.89
D' L2 B' F' U F D2 L2 U B L2 B' U B' F2 L R U2 = 20.56
D2 B2 L' U F' L F' L2 F' D R' B F2 D' F L' D' U2 = 16.02
F2 U2 L2 D U L' D L' U2 B' L F' D2 B' U' R' B L' R' = 22.11
L' D' B' R' U B' L2 D B2 R B' R2 B R2 D' U2 L' F2 = 24.70
R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 R U2 B2 F D L' D B' R2 D F' U' = 23.51
U2 L' U L U2 F' U F2 L B2 F D2 B' D U2 L U' R = 20.26
B2 L' D2 R2 U2 L' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 F' U2 R F' L2 U2 = 20.00
B2 F D F' U2 B2 D' R2 B' L' R' D2 B' F' U' F U2 = 19.55
L U B F L2 D B L B2 D L U L F2 U2 B2 F2 R' = 17.09

ave of 12= 20.61
best= 16.02


----------



## (X) (Sep 29, 2010)

Average of 12: 28.53
1. (20.51) 
2. 25.73 
3. (44.37) 
4. 27.81 
5. 29.30 
6. 27.41 
7. 31.67 
8. 27.68 
9. 28.80 
10. 25.44 
11. 27.91 
12. 33.53

Btw, why are all the scrambles 17-19 moves? What kind of scrambler are you using?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2010)

Round 42:
23.15
(29.80), 21.59, 24.39, 23.45, 27.28, 23.02, 24.38, 21.31, 23.24, 21.20, 21.59, (19.72)

After the terrible start, I'm amazed I still got near my usual average! I was happy I finally got a sub-20 on the last solve - I thought I was going to go without one again. Three or four of the others should have been sub-20, but I locked up during the PLLs. I need to work on my OLLs and PLLs.



(X) said:


> Btw, why are all the scrambles 17-19 moves? What kind of scrambler are you using?


I'm using Cube Explorer. After you generate the scrambles, you can select them and do a search for optimal solutions. That gives you optimal scrambles, which is what I always post, both here and on the overall Weekly Competition. I figure it makes for easier scrambles to apply, so why not?


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Sep 29, 2010)

session avg: 25.10
times :
25.49+, 20.43, 24.88, 28.45, 25.55, 26.65, 26.03, 22.00, 25.80, 24.36, 39.04, 21.79


----------



## Carson (Sep 30, 2010)

*Round 42
Average: 31.79*

1:03.65
34.80
25.96
30.04
33.55
33.60
37.07
25.36
31.83
29.07
30.54
31.45

This is one of those days when I should have just left my cube on my desk. The first solve was a pop mid-oll... I had no clue where I was so I ended up putting the pieces in wrong. I fumbled the cube and had misturns on a few solves, and I did at least three crosses wrong. I am averaging ~28 seconds now, and to only have one solve in the entire average at or below that, is pretty disheartening.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

*Round 42 Results*​

NeuwDk	19.30
keemy (OH)	19.49
RyanReese09	20.02
cincyaviation	20.05
theanonymouscuber	20.07
vloc15	20.61
AvidCuber	22.64
vcuber13 (square-1)	22.75
Mike Hughey	23.15
CharlesOBlack	23.77
mehran_pes2007	25.10
(X)	28.53
cube980	28.82
Carson	31.79

Those three times between 20.00 and 20.10 are pretty funny. It might be frustrating, but those are still good times! I'm still not sure what I think of the square-1 submission, since they're different scrambles, but I went ahead and included it. Congratulations, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 4, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 43rd round:

D2 U' F U R2 B' L2 U2 F R' F' D' U2 L D B2 R'
F2 L' U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B L2 U2 R F' U L R2 U'
L' F' R' D L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 R F' U F' L F' D' U2
D2 L2 B U B' R F L B D U B' R2 B' U B F2
B' F2 R2 F2 D B F' U F' R B F2 L' B R F' L' R'
L B D2 L' U F' L2 F D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R' D' R'
U' B2 D' R' D' L' B2 D L2 D2 B D' L' D R' B' D2 U
U2 R' F' D B R D' U F2 L' D F' L' U' L2 U' L D2
R2 D B' D F U R2 U R B2 U' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2
B' D R U2 B D' F' U2 L' D' B L2 U' L2 F U2 R2
B2 D' B2 L2 D B U' B' R' B' D' F' L U2 R' F' L' D2
U2 B' D' R' F U L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 U' B U2 B' R2


----------



## Carson (Sep 30, 2010)

*Round 43
Average: 27.72*

28.41
25.04
29.48
29.65
29.58
25.98
27.34
24.00
38.98
28.36
25.60
27.72


A much better average than the last round!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2010)

Round 43
23.05
24.77, (27.32), 22.64, 21.82, 22.34, 24.27, 21.05, 23.86, 23.70, (20.08), 21.11, 24.98

Well, that wasn't terrible, I guess. But I just realized this contest has gone on for 6 months now and I still haven't made any real progress. So I'm going to require that I post what things I've done to try to progress here with each entry. If I can't list at least one thing I've worked on, I'm not allowed to compete.  Maybe that will help me work harder at it.

During the past few days I:
1. learned to do J perms from the back (previously I could only do them from the front)
2. found a regrip improvement to my V perm
3. found a better way to recognize and orient my F2L algorithm for the case you get from R2 U R' U R U2 R2

(... must ... beat ... Andrew ...)


Spoiler



referring to my bet with Andrew Kang - I'm to get sub-20 3x3x3 average in competition before he gets a successful 3x3x3 BLD in competition


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 30, 2010)

Round 43
Average: 19.77

23.16, 22.97, 19.56, 19.59, 21.22, 18.20, 17.27, 17.69, 18.37, DNF(19.91), 18.65, 18.26

Sub 20 at last! Thanks for keeping this thread going Mike! On to sub 15!


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Sep 30, 2010)

round 43.


Statistics for 09-30-2010 18:41:18

Average: 22.11
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 16.70
Worst Time: 25.45
Individual Times:
1.	22.03	D2 U' F U R2 B' L2 U2 F R' F' D' U2 L D B2 R'
2.	24.37	F2 L' U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B L2 U2 R F' U L R2 U'
3.	(25.45)	L' F' R' D L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 R F' U F' L F' D' U2
4.	20.70	D2 L2 B U B' R F L B D U B' R2 B' U B F2
5.	(16.70)	B' F2 R2 F2 D B F' U F' R B F2 L' B R F' L' R'
6.	23.00	L B D2 L' U F' L2 F D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R' D' R'
7.	21.74	U' B2 D' R' D' L' B2 D L2 D2 B D' L' D R' B' D2 U
8.	20.15	U2 R' F' D B R D' U F2 L' D F' L' U' L2 U' L D2
9.	23.24	R2 D B' D F U R2 U R B2 U' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2
10.	22.72	B' D R U2 B D' F' U2 L' D' B L2 U' L2 F U2 R2
11.	23.66	B2 D' B2 L2 D B U' B' R' B' D' F' L U2 R' F' L' D2
12.	19.46	U2 B' D' R' F U L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 U' B U2 B' R2

worse than usual, I got a sub-20 ra5 today in school


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 30, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes
Round 43.

Best I've ever done. SOO CLOSEE. Best Avg5 I've ever done. It was the first 5 solves.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.89
worst time: 25.22

current avg5: 22.75 (σ = 1.59)
best avg5: 18.00 (σ = 2.85)

current avg12: 20.46 (σ = 3.46)
best avg12: 20.46 (σ = 3.46)

session avg: 20.46 (σ = 3.46)
session mean: 20.31



Spoiler





```
D2 U' F U R2 B' L2 U2 F R' F' D' U2 L D B2 R' - 16.30

F2 L' U L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 B L2 U2 R F' U L R2 U' - 22.02

L' F' R' D L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 R F' U F' L F' D' U2 - 15.69

D2 L2 B U B' R F L B D U B' R2 B' U B F2 - 22.76

B' F2 R2 F2 D B F' U F' R B F2 L' B R F' L' R' - 15.58

L B D2 L' U F' L2 F D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R' D' R' - 18.82

U' B2 D' R' D' L' B2 D L2 D2 B D' L' D R' B' D2 U - 25.22

U2 R' F' D B R D' U F2 L' D F' L' U' L2 U' L D2 - 21.27

R2 D B' D F U R2 U R B2 U' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 - 22.01 [POP]

B' D R U2 B D' F' U2 L' D' B L2 U' L2 F U2 R2 - 13.89

B2 D' B2 L2 D B U' B' R' B' D' F' L U2 R' F' L' D2 - 25.15

U2 B' D' R' F U L2 B' D' L' B2 L2 U' B U2 B' R2 - 24.96
```


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Mike, try this alg instead. it's so much faster IMO , easy to fingertrick and i can almost sub1 it
do this backwards to set it up
U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> @Mike, try this alg instead. it's so much faster IMO , easy to fingertrick and i can almost sub1 it
> do this backwards to set it up
> U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'


 
That is nice, thank you. I like it most of all because it's so easy to remember. And it's also nice because it means I've already learned something new for the next round.  (now to go practice it)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> That is nice, thank you. I like it most of all because it's so easy to remember. And it's also nice because it means I've already learned something new for the next round.  (now to go practice it)


 you're very welcome . i used your alg until I realized I would never be able to perform it fast enough to use it in sub10-15 times, and then i found that and i'm like zomgwtfbbq, it's incredibly fun to practice (if you haven't found that out already )


----------



## keemy (Oct 1, 2010)

(OH)
19.44, (15.82), 22.18, (24.62), 17.04, 22.64, 19.85, 20.43, 22.18, 19.16, 19.46, 22.14= 20.45

to bad I couldn't take advantage of that 15 early (by getting a 16 or something)


----------



## Zubon (Oct 1, 2010)

Round 43

21.08	17.95 19.47 20.03 24.86 (25.08) 16.88 (15.43) 24.79 20.65 20.00 21.98


*Avg12: 20.77*

So close, yet so far...


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 1, 2010)

Round 43 - Square-1

Average: 22.06



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-01-2010 15:41:51

Average: 22.06
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 18.75
Worst Time: 26.38
Individual Times:
1.	23.18	(-2,5) (3,3) (6,3) (3,4) (5,5) (5,0) (-2,2) (2,0) (6,4) (0,4) (4,2) (4,2) (0,2) (0,4) (4,4)
2.	23.25	(0,0) (6,6) (-4,3) (0,4) (6,3) (6,4) (0,2) (0,4) (6,4) (6,5) (-2,2) (0,5) (6,1) (-3,0) (-2,2) (4,4)
3.	20.97	(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (2,0) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (4,1) (0,1) (3,0) (6,0) (5,0) (4,0) (3,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0)
4.	23.00	(1,0) (6,2) (0,3) (6,1) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (6,3) (0,3) (3,1) (5,0) (3,2) (6,3) (0,5) (0,1) (0,3)
5.	19.56	(0,-3) (-3,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (0,2) (4,2) (2,0)
6.	24.19	(3,3) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,2) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,1) (0,2) (6,0) (2,3) (6,4) (5,2) (4,4) (-4,5)
7.	23.34	(-5,2) (0,6) (3,0) (4,5) (3,4) (3,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (-4,0) (0,2) (0,5) (0,4) (6,5) (6,2) (-1,4) (2,0) (0,4)
8.	(18.75)	(1,3) (0,-3) (5,3) (6,0) (0,3) (-1,3) (0,4) (0,3) (0,3) (0,5) (-5,3) (-5,3) (-3,2) (6,0) (2,3) (4,3)
9.	20.36	(4,-4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-4,3) (0,1) (0,4) (-2,0) (-3,4) (-4,0) (4,1) (6,3) (0,3) (2,0) (6,3) (1,0) (0,2) (-4,0)
10.	(26.38)	(0,3) (6,6) (0,1) (-4,5) (0,4) (0,3) (3,0) (3,0) (6,2) (0,1) (-4,1) (0,4) (0,1) (-4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (-2,0)
11.	22.18	(0,2) (-3,-2) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,3) (0,3) (4,5) (-4,4) (3,2) (6,0) (1,0) (1,4) (4,0)
12.	20.55	(6,6) (0,-3) (0,5) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,1) (2,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (4,4) (6,2) (2,3) (0,1) (3,4) (0,3) (3,0) (4,2)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 1, 2010)

Times:
18.95, 19.75, (22.60), 17.24, 21.06, 19.83, 19.12, (16.86), 19.10, 18.16, 17.07, 17.93

AVG: 18.82

Pretty decent average. I wish I had a better start. Apparently, I finished stong, and started off SUPER weak!

Also, do you think I should move the the sub 15 thread (ive been sub 20 3 times now)?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Also, do you think I should move the the sub 15 thread (ive been sub 20 3 times now)?


 
Nice job! Yes, I think that would be best. I intend to eventually start enforcing the rule of sub-20 3 times by putting people who have done more than that in a separate results list, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. So if you stay here, eventually I'll continue to list your results, but in a separate list. (I don't have the heart to exclude you altogether, hence the separate list.)


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Oct 1, 2010)

Statistics for 10-1-2010
Average of 12: 20.82
Standard Deviation:1.51
Best Time:15.74
Worst Time:23.77
1. 21.42 
2. (23.77) 
3. 23.53 
4. 21.52 
5. (15.74) 
6. 22.44 
7. 18.22 
8. 19.91 
9. 19.43 
10. 19.60 
11. 20.42 
12. 21.68


----------



## choza244 (Oct 2, 2010)

Round 43

Avg: 24.06

22.17, 25.98, (18.55), 24.20, 22.75, 23.82, 25.06, 21.73, (26.11), 24.72, 25.99, 24.17


----------



## (X) (Oct 2, 2010)

Average of 12: 28.38
1. 34.77 
2. 24.72 
3. 26.66 
4. 31.40 
5. (39.61) 
6. 28.42 
7. 25.66 
8. (21.69) 
9. 27.79 
10. 28.79 
11. 32.82 
12. 22.73 

Too many 30+ times, but the 21 and 22 single saved me
Better than last week so I'm pleased.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 2, 2010)

Round 43
20.86

21.74, 22.07, 20.14, (14.19), 24.85, 21.14, 22.42, 19.20, (34.72), 20.79, 19.29, 17.00

Yes!!

All were NL including the 14.19, I have no idea what happened there because the scramble wasn't particularly easy. It's my new PR single 

As for the 34.72, I messed up the OLL case (I got the chameleon case); when I was doing the double-layer R move, I accidentally did M and messed it up 

Getting close to sub-20!


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 3, 2010)

Round 43
19.50, 16.06, 23.19, 19.55, 19.81, 22.08, 19.53, 19.53, 22.47, 21.05, 16.97, 22.48 = 20.30


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 3, 2010)

This was immediately after completing a 22.76 avg50 which contained a 21.11 avg12 (a PB). Clearly I should start doing more avg50's.

*RA of 12: 21.70*

Average: 22.11
Standard Deviation: 4.57
Best Time: 15.02
Worst Time: 33.25


Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	22.16
2.	19.88
3.	26.55
4.	20.31
5.	15.02 (my new PB - easy X-cross and F2L)
6.	21.72
7.	25.75
8.	23.58
9.	20.48
10.	17.70
11.	18.89
12.	33.25 (botched OLL, managed to recover without starting over)


The 15.02 is my new PB by over a second - I saw what looked like an easy X-cross (on yellow), couldn't figure it out in time, but then got it anyway. The rest of F2L was super easy and the LL cases must have been pretty good too.

I screwed up OLL pretty bad on the 33.25 and took forever to recover, but didn't have to start over. I almost never screw up that badly. One of the other bad times was a mistake in PLL but I fixed it almost immediately.


----------



## Rorix (Oct 3, 2010)

I recently decided to become colour neutral, so I'm jumping back in, haha.

Round 43
avg12: 24.78 

24.87, (20.98), 27.47, 21.69, 26.45, 24.36, 24.61, 23.22, 26.46, 23.37, (28.85), 25.33


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 3, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

21.04 20.34 19.80 20.43 20.89 19.71 25.25 19.23 19.43 21.21 21.96 20.83	

= *20.56*

_Comment - felt terrible, but was pretty ok._


----------



## Bounb (Oct 3, 2010)

00:24.48,00:24.64,00:18.08,00:19.82,00:22.44,00:23.96,00:22.62,00:21.32,00:19.65,00:24.68,00:22.66,00:25.52 (reverse order)

10 of 12 Avg: 22.63


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 4, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
times :
24.88, 28.13, 22.44, 19.71, 24.27, 23.25, 22.13, 22.18, 20.84, 24.58, 19.41, 26.31
best time: 19.41
worst time: 28.13
 
current avg5: 22.54 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 21.72 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 23.06 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 23.06 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 23.06 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 23.18


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2010)

*Round 43 Results*​

cuberkid10	18.82
theanonymouscuber	19.77
cincyaviation	20.3
keemy (OH)	20.45
JonnyWhoopes	20.46
jamesdeanludlow	20.56
Zubon	20.77
SWelsh1000	20.82
AvidCuber	20.86
ninjabob7	21.7
vcuber13	22.06
CharlesOBlack	22.11
Bounb	22.63
Mike Hughey	23.05
mehran_pes2007	23.06
choza244	24.06
Rorix	24.78
Carson	27.72
(X)	28.38

Top 9 sub-21; top 10 sub-22. Nice job, everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2010)

*ROUND





(Rubikium?) 
Potential Closing Time - October 7, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 44th round:

U L2 F R' F L' B2 U' L D' R U2 B F L U' F U'
U' F R F' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F R D' B' L2 U' R2
L U2 L2 D2 U' B' L B2 R B' U R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 U'
L2 B D2 F D B F2 U' F2 U' B' L U' L2 R U F2 U
D B' R' U R2 F D2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U'
R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R' B F' L2 D B2 F2 U R' U R' U2
L' D' R2 D' B' U B2 U' R2 B' L' D F L' B2 L D
D U' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D U B L F2 L' D L' U2 B2 R2
L' U R B2 D' F2 U' R' U L U B' F D B R B2 U2
F' R F2 U F' R D F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' U'
D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F R U B2 L R U' L U2 B' R'
B' D' F U2 L D2 B L D' F R2 B' L B2 U2 B' F' R'


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 4, 2010)

_Jamesdeanludlow_
_Round 44_

Statistics for 10-04-2010 19:11:39

Average: 19.92
Standard Deviation: 0.91
Best Time: 18.00
Worst Time: 36.92
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	20.00	U L2 F R' F L' B2 U' L D' R U2 B F L U' F U'
2.	21.05	U' F R F' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F R D' B' L2 U' R2
3.	18.17	L U2 L2 D2 U' B' L B2 R B' U R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 U'
4.	(36.92)	L2 B D2 F D B F2 U' F2 U' B' L U' L2 R U F2 U
5.	(18.00)	D B' R' U R2 F D2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U'
6.	20.41	R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R' B F' L2 D B2 F2 U R' U R' U2
7.	20.01	L' D' R2 D' B' U B2 U' R2 B' L' D F L' B2 L D
8.	19.34	D U' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D U B L F2 L' D L' U2 B2 R2
9.	18.31	L' U R B2 D' F2 U' R' U L U B' F D B R B2 U2
10.	20.91	F' R F2 U F' R D F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' U'
11.	21.12	D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F R U B2 L R U' L U2 B' R'
12.	19.83	B' D' F U2 L D2 B L D' F R2 B' L B2 U2 B' F' R'



_Finally done it! PBavg12. Thought I'd blown it on 4th, and started to lose it towards end. Kinda lucky, I had an x-cross and a lot of 2look last layer, but were all full step._


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2010)

Round 44:
23.43
23.17, 24.27, (20.38), 21.10, 25.77, 21.75, 23.80, 22.97, 24.53, (27.63), 23.62, 23.33

For this round, I:
1. Learned to use that alg RyanReese09 gave me (and its mirror);
2. Found better ways to remember a couple of OLL algs that were giving me trouble.

Not much this week because of the Renaissance Faire this weekend. Hopefully I'll get more done next time.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Mike. I'm already sub 20, but do you recommend that I stick around here for a few more rounds, or move on to the sub 15 thread?

Edit: Thanks Mike! My times:

Average: 19.39

1.	19.02	U L2 F R' F L' B2 U' L D' R U2 B F L U' F U'
2.	21.41	U' F R F' U2 B2 U B2 R2 U' F R D' B' L2 U' R2
3.	19.97	L U2 L2 D2 U' B' L B2 R B' U R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 U'
4.	17.58	L2 B D2 F D B F2 U' F2 U' B' L U' L2 R U F2 U
5.	19.55	D B' R' U R2 F D2 F2 D L2 B2 L' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' U'
6.	(22.22)	R2 U F2 U' B2 L2 R' B F' L2 D B2 F2 U R' U R' U2
7.	18.14	L' D' R2 D' B' U B2 U' R2 B' L' D F L' B2 L D
8.	17.36+	D U' B2 L' F2 L2 R' D U B L F2 L' D L' U2 B2 R2
9.	(16.72)	L' U R B2 D' F2 U' R' U L U B' F D B R B2 U2
10.	20.33	F' R F2 U F' R D F' U2 L B2 U R2 B2 F2 R' U'
11.	21.20	D2 L2 F' U2 B L2 B F R U B2 L R U' L U2 B' R'
12.	19.31	B' D' F U2 L D2 B L D' F R2 B' L B2 U2 B' F' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Hey Mike. I'm already sub 20, but do you recommend that I stick around here for a few more rounds, or move on to the sub 15 thread?


 
Wow, you've made some good progress! When you started just a few months ago, you were slower than me. But I intend our rule here to be the same as the one that Carson had for sub-30 (except that it's sub-20):


> You will be considered a "graduate" when you post Sub-20 averages for three consecutive rounds. (You can skip rounds, but you have to have three Sub-20 rounds with no SUPER-20 rounds between them)



I just haven't gotten around to enforcing that yet, but it is my intention. So you need 2 more rounds sub-20 without any above 20 in between before you're expected to move on.

I wish I could improve as fast as you - nice job!


----------



## peedu (Oct 5, 2010)

Round 44
Average: 31.22

Individual times:
01 42.43
02 29.51
03 25.48
04 27.57
05 34.61
06 33.06
07 37.98
08 28.14
09 26.94
10 31.87
11 30.41
12 32.15

I hope Carson does not read this 

Peedu


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Average: 26.26*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 31.30
2. 25.66
3. 26.61
4. 25.61
5. 27.70
6. 25.48
7. 29.85
8. 25.00
9. 24.50
10. 27.96
11. 23.78
12. 24.27


First time in this race. I just graduated from the sub30 thread. I went through that race quite quickly, but I feel like I'll be stuck here for a long time. Especially since it seems that I always get 1 sup30 in every ao12...


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 5, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> it seems that I always get 1 sup30 in every ao12...


 
Welcome to my world........


----------



## Carson (Oct 5, 2010)

*Round 44
Average: 28.35*

27.10
24.80
33.21+
36.53
25.72
27.84
28.50
33.33
26.58
27.45
26.94
26.81

While this was certainly not a spectacular average, I feel really good about it... because I felt really bad about it. What does that mean? I only recently became (in my opinion) what I would call a "sub-30" cuber. This average felt pretty lousy to me, but when I saw that the end result was still nearly two seconds below :30, it makes me realize that I AM improving.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 5, 2010)

*Round 44*
*Average: 26.38*

25.79,
25.38, 
27.01, 
25.97, 
DNF(19.60), 
28.06, 
22.43,
22.66, 
21.20, 
26.29, 
32.94, 
27.31

Probably shouldn't have done this before I warmed up (My hands are freezing!). I was hitting sub-23 ao12 yesterday, but I figured I'd start participating in this even though I feel like my times aren't as good as they should be.


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 5, 2010)

18.74, (14.79), 17.17, 20.09, 21.87, 20.06, (DNF), 22.07, 21.03, 17.23, 17.57, 23.42 = 19.93

LOL NICE! Sq-1 sub 20 ao12!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Oct 6, 2010)

Round 43 Avg: 16.22

11.54, 16.22, 17.13, 14.28, 16.87, 15.62, 16.77, 16.59, 15.22, 15.97, 17.79, 17.60


I really don't know how I did this. I guess after my break I just needed to practice a little to get back to where I was. =D yay. Still isn't my best avg, but it's pretty great for me.


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 6, 2010)

ArcticxWolf said:


> 18.74, (14.79), 17.17, 20.09, 21.87, 20.06, (DNF), 22.07, 21.03, 17.23, 17.57, 23.42 = 19.93
> 
> LOL NICE! Sq-1 sub 20 ao12!


 
What?!
When did you get so fast?


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 6, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> What?!
> When did you get so fast?


 
Oh, the last 2 weeks ish, i've been doing nothing but practicing sq-1. I also relearned my U + adj algs to recognize from the front like Neo's, so yea, that really helped xD
I'm also using a new "substep" where you recognize EO and CP in the same step, which really helps a lot as then, I can recognize EP during CP instead, lol.

EDIT: Or, at least be *kinda* able to recognize them, aka being able to tell how many edges are solved and if I have parity or not.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 6, 2010)

Average of 12: 20.77

20.99, 21.75, 21.28, (16.51), 17.06, 21.42, (23.75), 22.86, 18.88, 21.00, 21.16, 21.32

Ugh...Story of my life....So close...yet so far....


----------



## Rorix (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 44
avg12: 21.70

20.88+, 20.09, 20.90, 21.31, 22.53, 22.62, 25.95, 21.74, (18.54), 20.15, 20.87, (30.47)


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 44
22.80, 18.39, 21.33, 19.95, 19.09, 24.31, 15.31, 24.52, 22.64, 31.66, 19.19, 34.42 = 22.39
Ouch.


----------



## AvidCuber (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 44
21.51

21.56, (24.27), 22.70, 22.09, 18.98, 20.07, 21.65, 23.77, (18.49), 23.34, 20.59, 20.40

Not bad I guess...


----------



## janelle (Oct 7, 2010)

*Round 44*
20.71, 23.72, (24.70), 20.64, (17.76), 21.94, 18.81, 22.91, 18.76, 19.99, 23.10, 21.99
Average of 12: *21.26*
Back to sup20 >.> I haven't been able to practice much because of school.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

*Round 44 Results*​

theanonymouscuber 19.39
jamesdeanludlow 19.92
ArcticxWolf (square-1) 19.93
AJ Blair 20.77
janelle 21.26
AvidCuber 21.51
Rorix 21.7
cincyaviation 22.39
Mike Hughey 23.43
ElectricDoodie 26.26
NeedReality 26.38
Carson 28.35
peedu 31.22
Lots of good times - nice job, everyone!


Alumni (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

jackdexter75 16.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 11, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 45th round:

D' R U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D U2 B F' R' B L' R2 F' U'
D R' B' U' L' D R2 D R U B2 L' D2 B' R2 U B R2
L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L' F2 D' L' D2 B2 L' F R' U B2 R
R' U' L R D U R' F2 R U' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 U B U'
B2 F' D2 L' B2 F' D B' U' B' U2 L B L' U' L2 F'
R' U L F' L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L B2 L B D2 F2
D R2 B2 U2 L' U' R2 B2 D R' D2 B' F L' B U' B' U
B' D2 L' F2 R' U' B2 D2 F L' R2 U' R' B2 U' L R' U2
F2 U B' R U' L F D2 R2 D' R D' R' F2 L F2 L2 U
B' F' D' F2 R B F' L B2 D L2 D2 R D' F' D L R2
B2 R2 D U B' D2 L2 B2 L D' U F' D F U2 R2 F2 R
F2 D R2 D' B' L2 R U' R2 B' D2 R' D2 R2 F' D' L2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 7, 2010)

JonnyWhoopes
Round 45

Getting closer...

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.01
worst time: 24.22

current avg5: 21.10 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 20.17 (σ = 0.91)

*current avg12: 20.71 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 20.71 (σ = 1.74)*

session avg: 20.71 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 20.70



Spoiler



19.76[1. D' R U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D U2 B F' R' B L' R2 F' U'], 19.31[2. D R' B' U' L' D R2 D R U B2 L' D2 B' R2 U B R2], 22.26[3. L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L' F2 D' L' D2 B2 L' F R' U B2 R], 21.43[4. R' U' L R D U R' F2 R U' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 U B U'], 17.01[5. B2 F' D2 L' B2 F' D B' U' B' U2 L B L' U' L2 F'], 23.92[6. R' U L F' L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L B2 L B D2 F2], 19.88[7. D R2 B2 U2 L' U' R2 B2 D R' D2 B' F L' B U' B' U], 21.20[8. B' D2 L' F2 R' U' B2 D2 F L' R2 U' R' B2 U' L R' U2], 21.84[9. F2 U B' R U' L F D2 R2 D' R D' R' F2 L F2 L2 U], 20.25[10. B' F' D' F2 R B F' L B2 D L2 D2 R D' F' D L R2], 17.30[11. B2 R2 D U B' D2 L2 B2 L D' U F' D F U2 R2 F2 R], 24.22[12. F2 D R2 D' B' L2 R U' R2 B' D2 R' D2 R2 F' D' L2]


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 7, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow
Round 45_

20.06 18.97 19.97 19.53 21.05 20.00 24.46 18.33 21.68 19.11 19.34 22.15 = *20.19* 

_Comment - I guess I'll be here for another 3 rounds lol._


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 7, 2010)

*Average: 26.87*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 23.70
2. 25.31
3. 25.59
4. 28.06
5. 28.32
6. 28.28
7. 27.29
8. 26.42
9. 24.75
10. 28.29
11. 26.39
12. 28.59

Started with the best; ended with the worst.


----------



## Carson (Oct 7, 2010)

*Round 45
Average: 31.23*

33.67
35.54
25.86
30.36
30.94
37.45
27.16
33.89
34.05
28.70
28.79
29.16

Not. Good.
Does anyone have some consistency I could borrow?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll go ahead and join this. I meant to join this awhile ago, and to compete in the weekly competitions, but I got caught up in other things 

22.94, 21.36, (15.66), 18.43, 18.47, 19.75, 17.81, (23.93), 19.88, 20.25. 17.61, 21.56 = 19.81

For once I didn't wreck my next solve after a good single!

Carson: Maybe do some "bld stepwise" solves? Where you look at cross and do it bld, then find first pair and do it bld, etc. Do that until you can execute your F2L pairs without thinking about it (get it into muscle memory). Then you should be able to have pretty decent look ahead  4LLL or 2LLL?


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 7, 2010)

Average: 20.77 (SQ1)

There was some easy scrambles in there, like 2 ep skips and a cp skip, should have been sub 20 but stupid parities.



Spoiler



Statistics for 10-07-2010 16:50:59

Average: 20.77
Standard Deviation: 2.49
Best Time: 14.52
Worst Time: 26.46
Individual Times:
1. (14.52) (3,0) (6,0) (6,3) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (6,3) (-3,5) (4,4) (0,2) (0,3) (3,3) (3,0) (3,0) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3)
2. 18.30 (0,-1) (-2,-2) (-3,0) (-1,2) (3,0) (4,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,3) (-3,3) (1,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,3) (3,2) (6,0)
3. (26.46) (0,0) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-3,0) (-4,5) (4,0) (4,4) (-4,2) (0,4) (1,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (5,0) (0,1) (-3,4) (0,5)
4. 20.88 (0,-1) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,0) (6,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (2,3) (-3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (-2,5) (0,4) (3,0) (3,0) (5,0) (4,4)
5. 25.56 (0,-1) (0,3) (0,4) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,5) (0,4) (0,3) (6,4) (0,5) (-1,2) (-2,4) (0,4) (-2,0) (-4,0) (4,4) (-2,2)
6. 16.97 (1,5) (0,6) (3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (5,5) (-5,1) (5,5) (-2,3) (-3,4) (-1,2) (-5,0) (6,3) (5,1) (4,0)
7. 22.71 (6,0) (3,6) (-3,3) (6,3) (4,0) (6,3) (3,0) (0,5) (3,4) (-3,4) (0,3) (-1,2) (6,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,2)
8. 23.05 (-5,2) (-3,-3) (-1,0) (2,4) (-2,4) (6,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,2) (-4,3) (6,3) (1,2) (4,0) (0,4) (6,2)
9. 20.88 (4,-4) (0,-3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,3) (-2,1) (-2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-2,0)
10. 18.68 (0,-3) (3,6) (-3,3) (6,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (6,5) (-1,4) (-3,0) (6,5) (6,4) (6,0) (2,0) (1,2) (2,4)
11. 17.41 (0,-4) (4,4) (0,5) (0,3) (2,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (-4,0) (1,1) (-1,5) (-3,0) (-5,1) (-3,0) (3,0) (-3,0)
12. 23.30 (1,6) (2,-4) (0,4) (-3,0) (4,5) (3,4) (2,0) (6,2) (6,4) (-4,1) (0,2) (-4,4) (1,4) (2,2) (-2,5)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 45:
22.78
23.31, 22.67, 21.04, 22.45, 23.11, (29.13), 26.31, 21.81, 20.62, 20.44, 25.99, (20.12)

Slightly better than average for me, I guess. Still pretty much the same as always, though.

For this round, I simply did a bunch of "stepwise blind" solves, like James mentioned - probably a couple hundred. Then I did a bunch more normal solves to get used to looking ahead again. And I'm still trying to get totally comfortable with the other changes I've made in the last week and a half.



Carson said:


> Does anyone have some consistency I could borrow?


 
You can have mine, but I suspect it's not quite what you have in mind. My averages have been very consistent since we started this "race" 6 months ago. In 6 months, I feel like I've run about 3 inches.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 45

Average: 19.56

21.38, 17.64, 17.44, 21.47, 22.47, 16.51, 19.43, 17.46, 18.18, 22.91, 19.71, 20.41

That's three in a row. Off to Sub-15!


----------



## ArcticxWolf (Oct 7, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> Average: 20.77 (SQ1)
> 
> There was some easy scrambles in there, like 2 ep skips and a cp skip, should have been sub 20 but stupid parities.
> 
> ...


 
Lol, with your scrambles I got:

15.70, (14.32), 18.85, 18.26, 22.84, 14.57, 20.46, 21.91, 22.64, 19.23, 16.04, (DNF) = 19.05 xD

DNF was a 21.42 -> did double Z wrong, lol.


----------



## ferpsg (Oct 7, 2010)

Round 45

Average: 23.00

20.97	
21.45	
25.67	
25.38	
22.14	
24.50
19.80	
24.89	
24.95	
23.36	
20.20	
22.14	

Got two 13.xx last few days, and a lot of sub 20 singles, and a few avg5 with 3 sub20. Even a 20.09 avg5, I feel I'm getting closer


----------



## Carson (Oct 8, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Carson: Maybe do some "bld stepwise" solves? Where you look at cross and do it bld, then find first pair and do it bld, etc. Do that until you can execute your F2L pairs without thinking about it (get it into muscle memory). Then you should be able to have pretty decent look ahead  4LLL or 2LLL?



It is true, I do "mismemo" the cross fairly often. Sometimes I don't realize it until I am almost finished f2l. I switched to cross on bottom a couple of months ago after having done cross on top for like 4 years. The transition has been giving me more problems than it should have. 

Whether or not I have a decent f2l really depends on my cross. Even if I don't Mess it up, if the memo for it was incorrect and I have to give a lot of thought to it while solving, I am unable to look ahead to the first f2l pair, which doesn't allow me to look ahead to the seconds f2l pair... etc etc. While my actual cross times only vary by a couple of seconds, they can easily cause my overall solve times to vary by 10 seconds or more.

I am using 3LLL most of the time. I have known full PLL for a long time, but I'm only up to about 15 OLL's.
*Actually: I suppose that is kind of a lie. I often use 2LPLL when I get an N perm, not because I don't know the N's, but because a 2 look is faster than either of my N perms... perhaps I should learn some new algs.  *


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 8, 2010)

Regarding the cross + F2L: I have the *exact* same issues as you. I still don't like making the cross on bottom unless it's a real easy one. I added you to AIM, we can better discuss things there, instead of take up this thread  I tried MSN but it said your username was invalid (did not exist).


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 9, 2010)

Average: 22.25

21.29, 24.10, 17.78, 23.38, 19.71, 19.61, 24.97, 24.97, 20.90, 25.02, 22.14, 21.41

Cubing at 11 at night....In most cases...is a no-no...*yawn*


----------



## chickenfly34 (Oct 9, 2010)

Average: 23.64

Best Time: 21.46
Worst Time: *25.31*


21.46
24.52
22.65
25.16
22.06
25.06
25.31
24.78
23.96
23.11
23.28
22.34


----------



## (X) (Oct 10, 2010)

Average of 12: 27.14
1. 28.78 
2. 30.21 
3. 28.21 
4. (21.79) 
5. 26.44 
6. 24.65 
7. 25.68 
8. 25.35 
9. (31.54) 
10. 26.78 
11. 27.41 
12. 27.90


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 10, 2010)

Round 45
21.80+, 22.89, 18.27, 16.72, 21.83, 16.42, 23.61, 20.03, 19.03, 18.70, 18.14, 18.88 = 19.63


----------



## scylla (Oct 11, 2010)

round 45: away for a few weeks. Target for my rentree was sub 25. Made it 24.73



12:	00:20.99	x
11:	00:23.44	x
10:	00:27.37	x
9:	00:39.38	x
8:	00:25.97	x
7:	00:22.30	x
6:	00:23.90	x
5:	00:27.21	x
4:	00:22.59	x
3:	00:23.73	x
2:	00:28.13	x
1:	00:22.69	x


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 11, 2010)

session avg: 22.31 
times :
22.27, 28.52, 19.50, 26.15, 22.61, 24.97, 21.96, 19.50, 21.37, 18.85, 22.08, 22.69


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2010)

*Round 45 Results*​

ArcticxWolf (square-1)	19.05
theanonymouscuber	19.56
cincyaviation	19.63
fatboyxpc	19.81
jamesdeanludlow	20.19
JonnyWhoopes	20.71
vcuber13 (square-1)	20.77
AJ Blair	22.25
mehran_pes2007	22.31
Mike Hughey	22.78
ferpsg	23
chickenfly34	23.64
scylla	24.73
ElectricDoodie	26.87
(X)	27.14
Carson	31.23
Congratulations, everyone! Special congratulations to theanonymouscuber, who graduates this week with 3 consecutive sub-20 results!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 14, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 46th round:

B D F L' R' F U F' D' R U B U2 L' F' L' B U
R' F' U F' D L B D2 L D' R2 U' R' U L2 B' R U'
D B2 L U R' D2 B' U' L D' L B2 D2 U' B' U2 F R2
U' B2 D U' B L' F' U L D2 U F U2 L' F R' D' R2
D B' U B' F2 R' F L2 B2 U2 R' U L2 B2 D B' R F2
L F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R B' U2 L' B L2 B2 R' D2 R' U' R2
R2 B2 F' U2 R' F R B L U2 L' R F R U' L' R2
B' R' D U2 B D2 F' D U F L' F2 U F' U B' D U'
U B' D' L' U B' R D' B2 R' D L2 B2 R F R2 B2 R2
F R D2 B' L' F2 U2 L2 R2 B U' L U' B R2 D B
F' D2 R2 D' B' L2 D F' U2 L2 F D' B U L' R F R2
R' D2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R U' L' B2 U R U B' R' B2 U'


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 11, 2010)

*Round 46*
*Average: 23.54*

20.86, 
28.46, 
21.84, 
26.40, 
27.39, 
24.48, 
20.74, 
26.17, 
20.43, 
22.10, 
23.23, 
22.17

This was a pretty solid run, I feel a lot better about it than my last round (and no 30+, yay!). My F2L seems to be the main factor in whether I get ~20 or lower or closer to 30, so I've gotta work on that (and learn the rest of my PLLs/OLLs). I need to check the boards more often though; I missed round 45.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2010)

Round 46
25.04
28.20, 26.41, (29.62), 23.64, 25.27, 23.34, (22.80), 22.97, 23.91, 26.16, 26.80, 23.70

Wow, that was so bad. And it was immediately after a sub-23 average for the Sunday Contest and it was the end of a 23.64 average of 50, so it's not because I wasn't warmed up. I have no idea why it was so bad - so disappointing.

For this round I:
1. practiced some slower-turning solves, with more success than usual;
2. found a new alg for a particular F2L case that sometimes causes me problems.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 11, 2010)

14.41, 17.30, 17.38, 21.22, 17.49, 17.50+, 19.53, 19.65, 23.70, 16.03, 18.66, 17.41

18.22 ao12, i shouldn't have done that +2 there, i was lazy :/


number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.41
worst time: 23.70

current avg5: 18.57 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 17.39 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 18.22 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 18.36

i know i'm sub20 but ill stick out for 3 rounds
apparnetly learning zbll makes me faster .
i used my brothers new haiyan for this, mine is horrible since i never took care of it
waiting 3 more days for my birthday until i can use my new GH with lubix lube


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 12, 2010)

*Average: 25.42*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 26.76
2. 24.48
3. 20.84
4. 27.84
5. 27.64
6. 28.23
7. 24.94
8. 23.58
9. 26.96
10. 22.69
11. 25.31
12. 24.02


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 12, 2010)

Average of 12: 20.31

20.48, 23.79, 22.19, 22.32, 19.17, 20.02, 18.21, 22.77, 19.00, 18.87, 18.85, 19.44

Better...still not there though


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 14, 2010)

Average of 12: 22.20 (SQ-1)

20.45, 22.30, 16.26, 26.35, (30.15), 21.26, 24.58, 25.62, 20.89+, (14.86), 22.41, 21.88

Video coming soon.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Oct 14, 2010)

Average:
00:22.81


00:22.07
00:25.69
00:21.58
00:23.86
00:23.51
00:25.63
00:21.64
00:21.02
00:21.26
00:23.39
00:22.31
00:21.77

Not bad!


----------



## clover (Oct 14, 2010)

chickenfly34 said:


> Average:
> 00:22.81
> 
> 
> ...


 
Swap the colours 

But nice consistency!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2010)

*Round 46 Results*​

RyanReese09 18.22
AJ Blair 20.31
vcuber13 (square-1) 22.2
chickenfly34 22.81
NeedReality 23.54
Mike Hughey 25.04
ElectricDoodie 25.42

Not a very good turnout this time; I hope we have more next time. But congratulations to everyone who competed!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2010)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 18, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 47th round:

F2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R D F D2 B2 D B' F2
B R2 F R D B2 D' L2 F L R D2 B F L' F2 D U2
U2 L' B2 R D U' B R2 B' D R' B' L R2 B D' U
D2 L' F2 U2 F R' F' D R2 D' B2 D' B U2 F R' D L'
D' L2 R' D2 B D B2 F R' F U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 F
U F' U' R2 B F2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U'
L U' L2 U2 F' D R' D' F' U' L' F' L' U' B U B2
B' F' D' B L' B' L U L' D U' R B' F R2 D R2 U
F L F2 D2 B' L' U2 R D' L B U F R B' L2 F2 U'
U2 L U2 L2 B D' L' B2 F2 D F' D B' F D B2 D2 R'
F D' U' B U2 F L D L' B' D L' D2 B F' D U
U2 R D' B R' D' U2 B D' L2 F2 D2 U R B' D' F


----------



## Elliot (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 47 (OH):
(24.93), 22.83, 24.90, 23.59, 22.06, 22.52, 23.86, 22.36, 24.56, (19.28), 19.34, 22.28 = 22.83

Not bad considering my recent lack of practice. I used a stackmat to time these.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 14, 2010)

15.44, 19.28, 32.51, 14.71, 13.65, 21.33, 16.80, 19.72, 18.19, 22.38, 18.03, 20.36

worst time:32.51

current avg5: 19.43 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 16.48 (σ = 2.00)

current avg12: 18.62 (σ = 2.35)
best avg12: 18.62 (σ = 2.35)

session avg: 34.78 (σ = 15.14)
session mean: 35.26

15.44, 19.28, (32.51), 14.71, (13.65) = 16.48 ao5, very nice 

the 32 second was a pop, i just redid that scramble and wnated tosee what my ao12 would have been with no pop
17.54

would have given me 18.14 ao12
would have been an improvement 

oh well, wtf at some of those early times 

edit-ignore the avg/mean because i'm using my brothers QQtimer and he averages around 45 lol


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 14, 2010)

*JonnyWhoopes
Round 47*

Getting closer... (dejavu anybody?)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.73
worst time: 26.34

current avg5: 21.77 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 19.31 (σ = 0.67)

*current avg12: 20.87 (σ = 1.44)*
best avg12: 20.87 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 20.87 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 21.15



Spoiler



21.78[F2 L F D2 R2 F' U2 L B2 R D F D2 B2 D B' F2]
21.63[B R2 F R D B2 D' L2 F L R D2 B F L' F2 D U2]
18.86[U2 L' B2 R D U' B R2 B' D R' B' L R2 B D' U]
18.81[D2 L' F2 U2 F R' F' D R2 D' B2 D' B U2 F R' D L']
20.25[D' L2 R' D2 B D B2 F R' F U' F2 U' B2 L' R2 F]
22.43[U F' U' R2 B F2 L F' L' D' L2 D F2 U2 R' B D2 U']
18.73[L U' L2 U2 F' D R' D' F' U' L' F' L' U' B U B2]
26.34[B' F' D' B L' B' L U L' D U' R B' F R2 D R2 U]
22.32[F L F2 D2 B' L' U2 R D' L B U F R B' L2 F2 U']
22.87[U2 L U2 L2 B D' L' B2 F2 D F' D B' F D B2 D2 R']
19.59[F D' U' B U2 F L D L' B' D L' D2 B F' D U]
20.12[U2 R D' B R' D' U2 B D' L2 F2 D2 U R B' D' F]


----------



## Carson (Oct 14, 2010)

*Round 47*
*Average: 30.43*

I can't really complain about this considering the circumstances. I just happened to notice that this was closing today a few minutes ago. I had a few minutes of downtime at work, so I decided to do this quickly before it closed. No warm up, and the 2nd solve was a DNF because I was interrupted, and since I AM at work... it kinda took precedence. 

41.60
DNF
31.32
26.00
24.92
31.48
31.87
35.40
30.79
28.30
21.59
22.59

A few sup 30's kinda sucks... but at least I had some sub 25's. The last two solves give me hope.


----------



## Kian (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I'm going to join for OH if that's OK. It might encourage me to practice a bit! Right now my best average is only 23.xx so I've got a ways to go!

Average- 24.93 
Times:25.91, 25.36, 27.55, 24.41, 23.68, 24.10, 23.50, 24.51, 25.95, (27.80), (23.06), 24.32


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 14, 2010)

*Average: 26.01*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 24.77
2. 27.98
3. 30.52
4. 25.24
5. 23.34
6. 28.48
7. 26.63
8. 27.65
9. 20.73
10. 22.34
11. 24.88
12. 28.74

I'm stuck around the same times... Need to practice more F2L.
Also, I got the obligatory sup-30 solve... :fp


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 14, 2010)

Man I didn't know round 46 closed today at 12:01pm! I wanted to do that, I just saw it last night and didn't have time before I left 

Anyway, here are my times for this round. I can't believe how well I did (for me). Usually I'm bouncing all around the place, but my highest solve today was 23, that was impressive  I got a random 13 too lol. I guess I was fairly consistent, I started out at 20, went down to 19ish, then down to 18ish 

20.69, 20.16, 19.69, 18.19, 21.97, (23.11), 19.90, 19.68, 18.41, 18.11, (13.71), 18.28 = 19.51


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 14, 2010)

Round 47
19.45, 18.30, 21.69, 19.17, 16.16, 23.14, 28.78, 14.25, 21.38, 23.47, 17.91, 18.69 = 19.93
Too many messups.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 15, 2010)

Average: 19.62

21.44, 17.91, 23.66, 18.43, 19.90, 20.39, 17.96, 23.07, 20.76, 14.77, 17.40, 18.92

Two PLL skips makes me happy!


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 15, 2010)

*Round 47*
*Average: 23.77*

28.03, 
22.62,
25.41,
24.78, 
24.27, 
22.08, 
19.31, 
21.25, 
28.40, 
24.95, 
23.39, 
20.94

Yay, I'm getting worse.


----------



## Carson (Oct 16, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Regarding the cross + F2L: I have the *exact* same issues as you. I still don't like making the cross on bottom unless it's a real easy one. I added you to AIM, we can better discuss things there, instead of take up this thread  I tried MSN but it said your username was invalid (did not exist).



Was this directed at me? I just now saw this post... better late than never I suppose.
I really don't use any of the messengers anymore, so I just deleted them from my profile... I honestly didn't even realize I had them on here. I only really use the google messenger. If you use it, [email protected]


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha yes, this was directed at you  I'll add you to my google contacts and we'll chat sometime  I had no idea you didn't use them, ha!


----------



## Bounb (Oct 16, 2010)

Round 47

(reverse order)
00:26.09,00:21.52,00:21.25,00:24.68,00:28.70,00:25.01,00:25.12,00:23.36,00:19.81,00:20.63,00:21.14,00:21.17

Average 10 of 12: *23.00 second* (+0.40 second or so from a week ago).


----------



## NeuwDk (Oct 16, 2010)

round 47: just remembered that I never really graduated from this thread xD

avg12: 18.46 (σ = 2.27)

times:
17.15, 17.90, 15.22, 19.32, 17.82, 14.49, 23.49, 20.12, 19.74, 23.44, 15.52, 18.37


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 17, 2010)

avg: 25.32
times:
(20.21), 27.04, 27.74, 29.48, 23.30, 25.93, 23.73, 20.74, (31.56), 25.42, 27.11, 22.74


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Oct 18, 2010)

Cube used: DaYan GuHong

22.09, 19.16 (PLL skip, but clumsy), 21.22, 20.02, 24.16, 21.46, 26.63, (19.00, non-lucky), 22.00, 22.33, 20.91, (30.08, severe brain fart on R perm)
AVG: 22.00

Haven't been here in a while, but this looks better than some of the times that I posted when I was doing this regularly. I'm starting to see the value in a warmup, as I tried out the weekly cube contest and only got one sub 25 time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2010)

Round 47:
30.00
28.40, 26.18, 38.81, 23.65, 39.18, 27.16, 31.75, 26.80, (23.63), 31.44, (41.53), 26.66

Okay, so James taught me new G perms this weekend, and I couldn't resist trying to use them. And wouldn't you know it? I got 7 G perms, including 5 of the first 6 solves. That ruined my whole rhythm, so I was off on the rest of them as well. I had to do another average 10/12 after this one, and it was a 25.16. So yeah, this was just really really bad luck.

So for this round, I learned new G perms - you can see how much that helped.  At this point, I'm going to stop learning new things for a while and just try to do lots and lots of solves, to solidify it all, especially the G perms. And practice the new algorithms a lot too.


----------



## oprah62 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 47:
> 30.00
> 
> Okay, so James taught me new G perms this weekend, and I couldn't resist trying to use them.


 
Out of curiosity, what are the algs?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> Out of curiosity, what are the algs?


 
R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
and inverses.


----------



## scylla (Oct 18, 2010)

round 47: 23,84 I accidentally deleted the individual times


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> R2 u R' U R' U' R u' R2 y' R' U R
> R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R'
> and inverses.


 
those are the good ones, keep them. just about everyone uses them (i think) 
edit-this round ends in 2 hours or so..will new scrambles be up shortly after?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2010)

*Round 47 Results*​

RyanReese09	18.62
fatboyxpc	19.51
AJ Blair	19.62
cincyaviation	19.93
JonnyWhoopes	20.87
Toquinha1977	22.00
Elliot (OH)	22.83
Bounb	23.00
NeedReality	23.77
scylla	23.84
Kian (OH)	24.93
mehran_pes2007	25.32
ElectricDoodie	26.01
Mike Hughey	30.00
Carson	30.43

Some very nice results! (If you don't count me...)

We have 3 people who are one away from graduating - RyanReese09, fatboyxpc, and cincyaviation. Good luck on the next round, guys!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

NeuwDk 18.46

@NeuwDk: I can see that you first graduated (by our definition above) in round 35. Since then you've done it several more times. Remember graduation requires 3 sub-20's with no over 20 results in between; it does not require that they be consecutive rounds. But NeuwDk, you actually had 3 rounds in a row with 33, 34, and 35, so you've graduated even without that stipulation!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 21, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 48th round:

L' U2 B' F L' D L' R2 F R2 U2 F U L F2 D B R2
R' F2 U2 F R' F D2 F' U' L2 B D' L D L D' L'
L B' R' B L U L' F L' U R F2 D2 R' F2 D' B R
F U L' D F R B2 F D' L B' F2 R2 D' B R F2
R2 F' U L' R2 B U' F' U' F' U R2 D F L' F2 D'
B F2 U' B D R2 B' U L2 F' L R2 U B' F' U2 B'
B2 U B' R' D F2 D B D' U2 B2 R' B' R' U2 R' B R'
U R2 F' U B L D' L' R U' R2 D2 B L R U2 B R2
U R' F R2 B' F' U' R2 D U L' B L2 U2 R' D2 R' F'
R D' L B' F U B' F R D' R' U L' U2 R' B R'
F L D2 R U R B' U2 F U L2 B2 D' B' D' B2 D2 R2
L' F2 D2 F' L2 R' D L' U2 F L2 R' F D U2 B2 F


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 18, 2010)

*JonnyWhoopes
Round 48*

Finally... an in-(mock)comp sub-20 Avg12.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.26
worst time: 22.30

current avg5: 19.52 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 18.98 (σ = 1.04)

*current avg12: 19.65 (σ = 1.34)*
best avg12: 19.65 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 19.65 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 19.67



Spoiler



17.82[D' R U2 R2 B' L2 B2 F' D U2 B F' R' B L' R2 F' U']
18.55[D R' B' U' L' D R2 D R U B2 L' D2 B' R2 U B R2]
19.64[L2 D2 U2 B' R2 B L' F2 D' L' D2 B2 L' F R' U B2 R]
20.98[R' U' L R D U R' F2 R U' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 U B U']
21.35[B2 F' D2 L' B2 F' D B' U' B' U2 L B L' U' L2 F']
21.67[R' U L F' L2 U' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L B2 L B D2 F2]
17.26[D R2 B2 U2 L' U' R2 B2 D R' D2 B' F L' B U' B' U]
20.41[B' D2 L' F2 R' U' B2 D2 F L' R2 U' R' B2 U' L R' U2]
18.55[F2 U B' R U' L F D2 R2 D' R D' R' F2 L F2 L2 U]
17.99[B' F' D' F2 R B F' L B2 D L2 D2 R D' F' D L R2]
22.30[B2 R2 D U B' D2 L2 B2 L D' U F' D F U2 R2 F2 R]
19.59[F2 D R2 D' B' L2 R U' R2 B' D2 R' D2 R2 F' D' L2]


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 18, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow
Round 48_

20.96 20.81 23.50 23.22 20.03 18.52 21.59 19.88 18.83 19.83 19.06 21.11 = *20.53*
_Comment - still no skips. No excuses for 23sec solves._


----------



## vcuber13 (Oct 18, 2010)

average: DNF
I havent solved a sqaure1 in like a week and had a pop and messed up parity twice so i gave up


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2010)

Round 48
23.55
(28.52), (20.35), 24.63, 27.14, 23.96, 22.19, 22.90, 21.38, 21.56, 24.44, 22.54, 24.78

I'm quite happy with this, since I had 3 G perms in it and I used the new ones for all of them (28.52, 24.63, 24.44). Still slow to recognize them (oriented differently, plus I need a second to remember which one is which), but I'm getting better at it.

For this round I just practiced those G perms like crazy and did a bunch of solves. I'll just be doing a bunch of solves this week - no more new algs for a while; I need to get these solid.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 18, 2010)

*Round 48
Average: 23.88*

24.15, 
17.52,  
25.06, 
25.41,
23.84, 
27.95, 
24.45, 
26.91, 
23.50, 
24.55, 
21.13, 
19.81

I keep getting worse haha. My cube locks up so much when I'm trying to execute algorithms, so I need to work on reducing those (and not go in slow-mo during F2L). I recently learned 4 more PLLs though, so now all I have left are the G perms.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 18, 2010)

*Average: 25.35*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 26.93
2. 25.67
3. 23.32
4. 24.50
5. 27.40
6. 24.72
7. 25.87
8. 21.01
9. 23.50
10. 27.43
11. 24.39
12. 27.24


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 19, 2010)

Round 48
18.09, 25.31, 21.11, 18.77, 23.03, 20.38, 26.08, 17.75, 25.44, 18.55, 21.52, 27.94 = 21.83
Horrible, slow turning is completely hit or miss for me.


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 19, 2010)

Average of 12: 19.64

19.91, 18.33, 21.14, 19.78, 23.81, 20.54, 19.56, 20.85, 19.89, 19.25, 17.13, 16.76

.02 worse than last week...ah well


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 20, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.31
worst time: 22.67

current avg5: 17.26 (σ = 0.98)
best avg5: 17.26 (σ = 0.98)

current avg12: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 17.85 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 17.87

the ending really saved me..i had no warmup though and horrible lighting. extremely happy with these times. 2nd sub 18ao12 ever
dunno how the last times were good..lol
16.34, 22.67, 17.49, 16.30, 20.40, 17.66, 20.40, 18.08, 17.83, 18.08, 13.31, 15.88

funny note, both 20.40's were both F perm at the end lol

and that's it! i'm graduated. off to sub15.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 20, 2010)

21.30, (16.02), 24.90, 18.46, 17.94, 18.46, 18.68, 21.02, 18.44, (26.02), 16.80, 19.25 = 19.53

So I was hoping that since I only had two counting 21's and a counting 24 that I'd average lower than 19.53, given all those 18's  Oh well, I'll manage! I guess that makes my 3rd as well, but I'll probably stick around here instead of sub15 as when I'm cubing on my own I've only got one sub20 average of 50.


----------



## avgdi (Oct 21, 2010)

*Round 48
Average: 24.97*

25.65, 21.64, 25.49, 24.20, (28.95), 26.79, 26.12, (16.79), 22.14, 26.24, 23.64, 27.76

The 16.79 is my new lucky PR (PLL skip)


----------



## scylla (Oct 21, 2010)

round 48: 23,35



12:	00:26.70	x
11:	00:18.50	x
10:	00:24.91	x
9:	00:24.84	x
8:	00:24.04	x
7:	00:23.96	x
6:	00:23.65	x
5:	00:18.77	x
4:	00:21.74	x
3:	00:22.77	x
2:	00:35.94	x
1:	00:22.11	x


----------



## Elliot (Oct 21, 2010)

Round 48 (OH):

24.03, 21.11, 21.34, (29.40), 28.05, 19.54, 20.15, 21.88, (18.47), 22.34, 21.23, 25.28 = 22.49

This could have been considerably faster without the 4th and 5th solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

*Round 48 Results*​

RyanReese09	17.85
fatboyxpc	19.53
AJ Blair	19.64
JonnyWhoopes	19.65
jamesdeanludlow	20.53
cincyaviation	21.83
Elliot (OH) 22.49
scylla	23.35
Mike Hughey	23.55
NeedReality	23.88
avgdi	24.97
ElectricDoodie	25.35
vcuber13 (square-1)	DNF

Congratulations to *RyanReese09* and *fatboyxpc* for graduating with this round!

AJ Blair is just one round away from graduation. Congratulations to everyone - some nice results this time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 25, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 49th round:

U B' D2 U' F2 L2 U' R U2 L' F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U R U2
F R' D' L2 B L' B' F2 U F2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2
B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' U2 L F' U' L' R' U' B' L'
B D2 F D' F' U2 L' U B2 D L' D2 L' B L U'
D2 L2 B' D F' U2 R2 U2 L' R' U R2 U B F' R2 D
D' R' D' F2 R' U2 F R2 D F2 R2 U2 B R' D L' F'
U B L' R B' L R2 F2 D F' U R2 F' D L U B2 R
F' D U' B2 R B U2 L' F' U2 F' R2 B' F2 L U'
B2 D' L' F U2 B2 L2 R' U' L D B' U F' U' F' U'
F2 U F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B U2 L B D' U L2 U2
B' F' R F U' B' D2 B F' U' B F' D2 F2 D' R U2
L D' L' U' L' U2 L U' F R' D L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2010)

Round 49:
21.80
23.72, 20.61, 18.36, 22.60, 24.82, 22.67, 20.36, (46.73), 20.64, (17.92), 21.48, 22.70

Woot! For this round, all I did was lots of solves. I've probably done 500 solves since round 48. The new G perms are still slowing me down, not helping: the 24.82 and the 23.72 were both G perms. (I execute them fast, but it still takes me a long time to recognize and then recall them.) But my overall speed seems to have improved a bit. And it helps that today seems like a good day for me. (I'll probably be back to normal next week, knowing me.) The 46.73 was a disastrous mistake in an OLL which scrambled the whole thing so I had to start over.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks mike! hopefully I'll be here soon with OH (currently 35 OH but i'm learning OH PLL). gotta say I love the administration of this thread .


----------



## flan (Oct 21, 2010)

*Average: 24.27*
(35.51),
22.57,
32.03,
23.04, 
21.40, 
25.35, 
24.03, 
26.83, 
(20.04), 
23.09, 
23.08, 
21.24

Herro All! Im new here 

PB average of 12 and PB average of 5 : 22.47, even with the terrible start (messed up the same f2l trick in each sup 30)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 21, 2010)

*Average: 24.64*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 22.38
2. 31.16
3. 21.80
4. 24.13
5. 24.90
6. 30.68
7. 27.77
8. 22.15
9. 24.22
10. 20.49
11. 18.56
12. 27.91


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 21, 2010)

*Round 49
Average: 23.25*

23.81, 
23.73, 
25.52, 
27.65, 
23.73, 
25.17, 
24.54, 
16.48, 
20.46, 
22.56, 
22.69, 
20.29

I wasn't doing too well during the first half for some reason then I started getting my normal times. I got my first sub-20 (19.17) second AO5 yesterday, so hopefully AO12 (PB of 21.32) is soon to come.

Edit: New AO5 PB of 19.14 and AO12 PB of 20.77.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 22, 2010)

*Round 49
JonnyWhoopes*

What the heck?!?!?!? SUB-19 AVG12 OUT OF NOWHERE?!?!?!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.50
worst time: 24.92

current avg5: 18.44 (σ = 2.74)
best avg5: 18.44 (σ = 2.74)

*current avg12: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)*
best avg12: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 18.98 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 19.19



Spoiler



15.66[U B' D2 U' F2 L2 U' R U2 L' F' L2 U2 L2 B2 U R U2]
21.16[F R' D' L2 B L' B' F2 U F2 L F2 R2 D' F' D2]
24.92[B' D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' F' U2 L F' U' L' R' U' B' L']
18.02[B D2 F D' F' U2 L' U B2 D L' D2 L' B L U' PETRUS]
19.01[D2 L2 B' D F' U2 R2 U2 L' R' U R2 U B F' R2 D]
19.19[D' R' D' F2 R' U2 F R2 D F2 R2 U2 B R' D L' F']
17.62[U B L' R B' L R2 F2 D F' U R2 F' D L U B2 R]
23.84[F' D U' B2 R B U2 L' F' U2 F' R2 B' F2 L U']
15.50[B2 D' L' F U2 B2 L2 R' U' L D B' U F' U' F' U']
22.14[F2 U F' L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' B U2 L B D' U L2 U2]
17.59[B' F' R F U' B' D2 B F' U' B F' D2 F2 D' R U2]
15.59[L D' L' U' L' U2 L U' F R' D L2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' U2]


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 22, 2010)

Average: 19.95

20.94, 19.74, 22.70, 19.22, 21.77, 23.03, 18.12, 19.19, 14.07, 20.95, 17.05, 19.79

14.07 was a PLL skip...Gradiation time!!!


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 22, 2010)

I felt like doing this again because I don't feel like I'm consistent enough sub20 to be considered sub20. However, I did two averages of 50 today and both were sub20, and my best RA5 today was 17.11 (that was nice!) and best RA12 was 18.21. I'm really trying to get ready for Dayton 

(25.91), 18.46, 19.36, 21.34, 23.78, 20.00, 20.28, 16.77, 20.41, (14.43), 18.47, 20.03 = 19.89


----------



## devulaxe (Oct 23, 2010)

1.	29.59	U F D2 U' L2 R2 U2 L D' U B' F' D2 U2 B F2 D' U2 L' B U' L' R2 D2 U
2.	25.34	B' U2 B' U2 B F D2 L D' U B F L R D' U2 B' L D U' R D' B' U B2
3.	38.78	B L2 B U' B' F U2 F L' D U' L' R B F D U R' U' F' D U2 F' D' F2
4.	34.19	F2 L' R' B' F' U B' D2 U2 L' F L R B2 L2 D' U B' F L R F R2 D B
5.	39.80	L R D B2 U' B F' L' D' L' R' B D L2 D2 U' B L' R F' D' R' D2 L R'
6.	30.98	R D' B' U2 B' R' B F L2 D B L' R' U' B D2 U2 L' R' F2 R2 B L2 D2 R'
7.	28.41	U2 F R2 D U' B' D U' F L' R U2 R2 D2 L F' L' U2 L' R2 B F2 R' B2 L'
8.	30.56	D2 U F' D U' B' L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' R F2 L2 F2 D F2
9.	30.78	B L U R' B F' L D U2 B' D2 B' D2 U' L R2 U' F' D B' F' D2 B2 R' F
10.	30.58	D2 B2 U' F R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R D B' D2 B D2 B F' L' R U B2 F' U
11.	25.89	B2 F' D U2 R' F' L' R2 B L U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 U B' F' L' D' L' R B
12.	23.94	B' F D U B' L2 F' D' U' L R2 D2 L' R B' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' U' L' B' U'

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.74
Standard Deviation: 4.69
Best Time: 23.94
Worst Time: 39.80


----------



## devulaxe (Oct 23, 2010)

1.	29.59	U F D2 U' L2 R2 U2 L D' U B' F' D2 U2 B F2 D' U2 L' B U' L' R2 D2 U
2.	25.34	B' U2 B' U2 B F D2 L D' U B F L R D' U2 B' L D U' R D' B' U B2
3.	38.78	B L2 B U' B' F U2 F L' D U' L' R B F D U R' U' F' D U2 F' D' F2
4.	34.19	F2 L' R' B' F' U B' D2 U2 L' F L R B2 L2 D' U B' F L R F R2 D B
5.	39.80	L R D B2 U' B F' L' D' L' R' B D L2 D2 U' B L' R F' D' R' D2 L R'
6.	30.98	R D' B' U2 B' R' B F L2 D B L' R' U' B D2 U2 L' R' F2 R2 B L2 D2 R'
7.	28.41	U2 F R2 D U' B' D U' F L' R U2 R2 D2 L F' L' U2 L' R2 B F2 R' B2 L'
8.	30.56	D2 U F' D U' B' L2 R2 F' D2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U' L' R F2 L2 F2 D F2
9.	30.78	B L U R' B F' L D U2 B' D2 B' D2 U' L R2 U' F' D B' F' D2 B2 R' F
10.	30.58	D2 B2 U' F R2 B' D2 U2 B2 F2 L' R D B' D2 B D2 B F' L' R U B2 F' U
11.	25.89	B2 F' D U2 R' F' L' R2 B L U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B' D2 U B' F' L' D' L' R B
12.	23.94	B' F D U B' L2 F' D' U' L R2 D2 L' R B' F2 L' R2 D2 U' L' U' L' B' U'

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.74
Standard Deviation: 4.69
Best Time: 23.94
Worst Time: 39.80


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 23, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

(17.90) 21.00 19.83 19.59 19.72 21.15 19.30 18.93 (21.41) 18.81 20.78 18.52 = *19.76*

_Comment - I had high hopes for this avg after the first solve._


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 24, 2010)

Round 49
17.64, 19.91, 18.67, 19.78, 19.34, 15.41, 20.00, 21.36, 19.56, 17.64, 16.14, 18.14 = 18.68


----------



## Elliot (Oct 24, 2010)

Round 49 (OH):
(29.97), 20.58, 23.45, 18.13, (17.33), 24.38, 23.86, 22.69, 20.13, 20.64, 23.85, 24.48 = 22.22


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2010)

Round 49 (OH)

24.27, 26.94, 25.65, 25.95, (21.03), (39.48), 24.97, 26.02, 25.04, 25.23, 22.56, 21.40= 24.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2010)

*Round 49 Results*​

cincyaviation	18.68
JonnyWhoopes	18.98
jamesdeanludlow	19.76
AJ Blair	19.95
Mike Hughey	21.8
Elliot (OH)	22.22
NeedReality	23.25
flan	24.27
ElectricDoodie	24.64
Kian (OH)	24.8
devulaxe	30.74

Congratulations to *AJ Blair* for graduating with this round!

JonnyWhoopes is just one round away from graduation.

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

fatboyxpc	19.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 28, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 50th round:

R' B2 L' R B2 U2 R' F L R' B' D U F' R' F D2 R'
D2 F R2 U B' D L' F2 U' R B R2 B2 L' U F U R
U2 L2 U2 L2 U R D L2 B F R' U2 R D2 B2 R B' F2 U
U' B2 R2 U' L' R U2 F U' L2 R' F2 U R2 F' D2 R' F'
D' B' L' D' U B' D R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U' B' D2 R'
R2 D B U' L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 U L U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2
R U' F' D2 U2 R' D L2 F2 D' B' U' B2 F D F2 D' U'
F2 R2 F' D B2 L R B L R' F' D' L R2 B2 D' L
L2 D' L' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D B R' F2 L' D
L B2 U R' B' F' L F' R' B' R D' U' F D' R B' U'
D F2 R' B R' D2 L2 R B' D2 L D R2 B F2 U F'
U' B' L2 R D R2 B' L' F U L D R F2 R' D B' R'


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 25, 2010)

session avg: 25.98
times :
23.18, 25.25, 25.18, 26.65, (30.83), 25.05, 29.17, (22.05), 27.91, 24.98, 27.03, 25.38


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 25, 2010)

_jamesdeanludlow_

20.58 22.66 20.47 20.15 19.47 19.36 19.94 (16.61) 20.78 20.77 20.43 (22.68+) = *20.46*

_Comment__ I don't know whether to take solace from the fact that I CAN gett sub17 non luckys, or be infuriated that I don't get them more often. _

_I think that out of all these comps I have entered, all but two have been 20.xy._


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 25, 2010)

*JonnyWhoopes
Round Five-Oh
*
=)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.24
worst time: 24.56

current avg5: 19.45 (σ = 0.15)
best avg5: 18.15 (σ = 0.98)

*current avg12: 19.37 (σ = 1.74)*
best avg12: 19.37 (σ = 1.74)

session avg: 19.37 (σ = 1.74)
session mean: 19.46



Spoiler



17.39[R' B2 L' R B2 U2 R' F L R' B' D U F' R' F D2 R']
21.14[D2 F R2 U B' D L' F2 U' R B R2 B2 L' U F U R]
19.20[U2 L2 U2 L2 U R D L2 B F R' U2 R D2 B2 R B' F2 U]
16.85[U' B2 R2 U' L' R U2 F U' L2 R' F2 U R2 F' D2 R' F']
24.56[D' B' L' D' U B' D R2 B2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' U' B' D2 R']
18.39[R2 D B U' L2 U2 F R2 F' D2 U L U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2]
15.24[R U' F' D2 U2 R' D L2 F2 D' B' U' B2 F D F2 D' U']
23.33[F2 R2 F' D B2 L R B L R' F' D' L R2 B2 D' L]
19.24[L2 D' L' U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2 F2 R' D B R' F2 L' D]
19.61[L B2 U R' B' F' L F' R' B' R D' U' F D' R B' U']
19.49[D F2 R' B R' D2 L2 R B' D2 L D R2 B F2 U F']
19.09[U' B' L2 R D R2 B' L' F U L D R F2 R' D B' R']


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 25, 2010)

I did this again because I still feel I'm not consistent enough. Apparently I lack self-confidence because I still sub20'd. Most of the 20/21's that I got I knew what I messed up on (generally a PLL lock or fumbled the cube during cross) and they would have probably been 18ish solves had I been a little more calm.

18.91, 20.30, 19.77, (16.03), 21.13, 17.00, 20.02, 20.90, 19.65, 18.40, 20.93, (22.30) = 19.70

I guess I'll finally join the sub15 thread


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 25, 2010)

*Average: 23.88*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 25.28
2. 24.42
3. 21.17
4. 22.00
5. 27.48
6. 22.03
7. 25.16
8. 24.22
9. 21.81
10. 20.52
11. 28.50
12. 24.95


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2010)

Round 50
24.16
(32.28), 22.15, 26.50, 24.24, (20.02), 22.92, 26.58, 25.01, 23.78, 20.55, 26.16, 23.75

Ugh. I was doing so well earlier, and then this happened. At least now this is really bad for me - I know I can do much better.


----------



## choza244 (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 50

Avg: 22.87

21.69, 23.58, 20.67, 22.57, 23.91, 25.26, 25.19, (29.28), (19.23), 20.88, 19.81, 25.12

after the 29.28 i realized i wasn't focused... damn, i could have done better


----------



## devulaxe (Oct 26, 2010)

bad  
1.	30.66
2.	31.14 
3.	31.56 
4.	28.92 
5.	27.94 
6.	27.30 
7.	30.22 
8.	30.88 
9.	34.09 
10.	36.09 
11.	34.30 
12.	37.16

Average: 31.69


----------



## Elliot (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 50 (OH):
22.28, 23.30, 20.05, (28.17), 22.87, (17.62), 19.78, 23.31, 25.31, 25.33, 23.15, 23.46 = 22.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2010)

emolover said:


> I just started on this thread and I from the most recent avg of 12 I did I got a 22.70 which is my new record and I also get my best ever, 16.47!!!


 
I can't tell from your post - is this a submission? Did you get that average with the round 50 scrambles? You should post all of your times, not just the average, please.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 26, 2010)

*Round 50
Average: 22.82*

26.91, 
22.36, 
28.64, 
25.81, 
18.22, 
19.15, 
21.71, 
23.73, 
21.73, 
24.37, 
22.22, 
20.23

I'm never content with my first couple of solves. Also, G-perms suck because I still haven't learned them but they come up so often. At least I'm improving my speed. Nowhere near the other day, though, when I got an ~18 second AO5 and a sub-20 second AO12.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Oct 26, 2010)

Round 50
Average 25.14

23.74,(29.38), 23.79, 28.41, 27.67, 25.45, 22.18, 25.49, 24.53, 22.40, 27.78,(21.15)

Really good new PB average of 12 but still waiting to get a new single PB in the sub 20's


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2010)

*Round 50
Avg 23.08*

23.91, 22.19, 23.23, 23.33, 24.83, 24.11, 23.03, 21.61, (29.83), 21.47, 23.14, (20.95) 

Cube was a Hiayan Memory cube...that sucks and is ancient.

I was really consistant during this average, I am all over the place most of the time.
That 29.83 was such a fail....:fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2010)

emolover said:


> Cube was a Hiayan Memory cube...that sucks and is ancient.


 
Your post answered my question - *this* is your submission. Thanks.

I think it's funny that someone can think a Haiyan Memory cube is ancient.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 27, 2010)

I cleaned out my cube last weekend and used a new method of lubing it. It's really good now (modded Alpha V).

20.44, 23.69, 21.32, 18.80, (18.09), 21.57, 21.64, (33.71), 26.00, 24.24, 24.05, 20.50 = *22.23*

The 18.80 was nonlucky - had a G perm. The 18.09 was even less lucky with a slow OLL and an N perm. The 33.71 I screwed up (don't remember which step) and had to redo a lot of the solve.

I've been using only a new (but lubed) storebought for the past few days and I was getting a few 21's with it this morning, but when I did some warmup solves on my main cube they were terrible. I think I was just turning too fast for me to look ahead, but after I did some metronome solves my times improved a bit and I finished with a 22.4 avg50 (not terrible but not great). I also think the white plastic hurt my recognition, especially after practicing on a black cube. I'm ordering a black LingYun this week, so we'll see how it affects my times.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

joining as yellow cross
25.32, 20.89, 21.84, 19.04, 19.98, 19.36, 17.75, 19.46, 20.20, 20.33, 22.83, 20.25

first ever solves with yellow cross.
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.75
worst time: 25.32

current avg5: 20.26 (σ = 0.05)
best avg5: 19.29 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 20.42 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 20.42 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 20.42 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 20.60

i average 17 with white cross. hope to get them to the same level in a week in time for princeton

edit-meh yellow cross somewhat effs up my ability to do white cross. i have to actually somewhat think about the color scheme
ao12 -14.87, 14.99, 16.93, 17.07, 23.08, 16.59, 21.11, 17.05, 17.32, 16.01, 23.28, 14.73... 17.5 aveage.. ill take it


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Your post answered my question - *this* is your submission. Thanks.
> 
> I think it's funny that someone can think a Haiyan Memory cube is ancient.



Well it does. Its 7 months old, it pops alot, and the center caps are cemented on so I cant tesion it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2010)

haiyans do degrade..i should make a video of my haiyan. you literally can't do a double flick on it . i tried my brothers new haiyan when he got it..the same effort i put into an R2 with my haiyna, his new haiyan does an R4.
And +1 about the pops happening (it eventually happens) and the center caps.


----------



## Zubon (Oct 28, 2010)

21.96 21.90 19.50 17.72 20.71 17.50 20.32 17.61 21.52 (22.08) 20.33 (16.36)	


Avg12: *19.91*

Oh my god! Finally a sub 20 average of 12 and a shiny new signature! 
This is the first time ever I've gotten sub 20 and it also counts for this competition.

I tried fast turning and it worked. :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 28, 2010)

Great work Zubon. :tu


----------



## Carson (Oct 28, 2010)

*Round 50
Average: 28.47*

29.39
29.17
29.19
27.48
26.19
24.55
29.64
35.03
49.05 POP
24.78
28.67
25.11


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2010)

*Round 50 Results*​

JonnyWhoopes	19.37
Zubon	19.91
RyanReese09 (yellow cross)	20.42
James Ludlow	20.46
ninjabob7	22.23
NeedReality	22.82
choza244	22.87
Elliot (OH)	22.88
emolover	23.08
ElectricDoodie	23.88
Mike Hughey	24.16
cubefan4848	25.14
mehran_pes2007	25.98
Carson	28.47
devulaxe	31.69

Congratulations to *JonnyWhoopes* for graduating with this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

fatboyxpc	19.70


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 1, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 51st round:

L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' D B U' B R B R D R' F L F' D'
L F D' R' D2 L' D' U B D2 L U' B2 R2 F D2 B' U'
D2 L D' F' D' F2 U' L2 U' L U F D F2 L2 U' B'
B2 F' U' F2 D B' D' L' R2 F' L D' B2 L' B' L2 R
R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F L F2 U R B' L' F D' R' B' D' R
R' U2 F' R' D' L2 B L B' F R B2 R2 D L2 R U'
F2 R' U L' U2 F R2 B2 F2 U' F R D' R2 B2 F L R2
U2 L2 D' B' F D' B2 D' L2 U' F' L' F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2
U R' D' B2 F U R D2 B2 D' R D' B' U' R2 B2 U F2
L2 D2 F L2 D2 U' R2 D L' D' R' B' F2 U2 R F U2
D2 U L2 U2 B U2 R B' R' F2 L D F' R' B2 D F2
F D B U B' L' R F L2 D2 U' L B D' R F2 R2


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweet. On to the sub-15 thread I suppose.


----------



## Elliot (Oct 28, 2010)

Round 51 (OH):
20.52, (DNF), 22.47, 21.09, 24.80, (17.55), 21.97, 19.88, 19.44, 22.71, 20.25, 22.63 = 21.58


----------



## Carson (Oct 28, 2010)

*Round 51
Average: 29.55*

36.82
35.92
23.11
25.52
29.71
27.17
DNF Did a U perm from the wrong angle.
26.70
26.15
27.95
35.66
23.85+ Off by an AUF


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 28, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

Average: 20.28



Spoiler



Individual Times:
1.	20.05	L2 R2 U' R2 U2 L' D B U' B R B R D R' F L F' D'
2.	(17.75)	L F D' R' D2 L' D' U B D2 L U' B2 R2 F D2 B' U'
3.	20.31	D2 L D' F' D' F2 U' L2 U' L U F D F2 L2 U' B'
4.	22.56	B2 F' U' F2 D B' D' L' R2 F' L D' B2 L' B' L2 R
5.	20.05	R2 B2 U2 B2 L' F L F2 U R B' L' F D' R' B' D' R
6.	18.44	R' U2 F' R' D' L2 B L B' F R B2 R2 D L2 R U'
7.	18.91	F2 R' U L' U2 F R2 B2 F2 U' F R D' R2 B2 F L R2
8.	23.56	U2 L2 D' B' F D' B2 D' L2 U' F' L' F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2
9.	18.05	U R' D' B2 F U R D2 B2 D' R D' B' U' R2 B2 U F2
10.	19.86	L2 D2 F L2 D2 U' R2 D L' D' R' B' F2 U2 R F U2
11.	20.97	D2 U L2 U2 B U2 R B' R' F2 L D F' R' B2 D F2
12.	(25.20)	F D B U B' L' R F L2 D2 U' L B D' R F2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol no practice yellow cross=faster times?
19.26 average of 12
21.60, 17.70, 16.89, 23.15, 22.13, 20.59, 14.18, 20.87, 20.73, 13.51, 23.68, 14.75

alot of high times there due to me blanking during solves. still new color scheme

wtf at 2 14s and a 13 :O


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 29, 2010)

Round 51
24.09, 22.66, 19.95, 24.30, 24.81, 27.20, 30.17, 20.89, 34.45, 20.09, 26.27, 26.20 = 24.67
Roux


----------



## (X) (Oct 29, 2010)

Average of 12: 26.21
1. 25.18 
2. (22.17) 
3. 25.53 
4. 24.48 
5. 22.57 
6. 25.97 
7. 24.58 
8. 29.85 
9. 30.25 
10. (31.76) 
11. 28.48 
12. 25.19 

Good start, bad ending, ok avg


----------



## devulaxe (Oct 29, 2010)

Average: 32.37
Standard Deviation: 4.25
Best Time: 27.48
Worst Time: 43.55

1.	27.67 
2.	29.14 
3.	29.62 
4.	33.33 
5.	31.31 
6. 29.83 
7.	43.55 
8.	33.92 
9.	34.17 
10.	36.09 
11.	27.48 
12.	32.34


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 29, 2010)

*Average: 26.11*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 23.05
2. 27.72
3. 27.42
4. 24.91
5. 27.56
6. 21.03
7. 28.70
8. 28.53
9. 29.00
10. 25.95
11. 24.05
12. 23.16

No warm-up... guess I learned my lesson.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2010)

Round 51
24.17
26.37, 21.99, 19.89, 28.34, (19.46), 23.33, 22.61, 27.64, 26.69, (28.64), 22.05, 22.78

Sometimes I feel like I should just give up. This started (mostly) nice with the two sub-20s, but I got several G perms in a row (which I still can't do very well in a real solve even after a couple weeks of hard practice) and completely lost my rhythm.


----------



## Carson (Oct 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> but I got several G perms in a row (which I still can't do very well in a real solve even after a couple weeks of hard practice) and completely lost my rhythm.



Mike, how are you finger-tricking your G's?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2010)

Carson said:


> Mike, how are you finger-tricking your G's?


 
I could find the description that fatboyxpc gave me, since I do them his way, but I should mention that the fingertricks are not the problem. If I do them alone, they're about a second faster than my old ones. But if I try to do them in a real solve, I still:
a. take a lot longer to recognize them, since I recognize them in a different position now;
b. take a while to AUF (or sometimes rotate the cube, because I'm that bad) to the right position to start the algorithm;
c. often pause to remember them, because muscle memory fails me in the pressure of an actual solve.

Once I get going on them, they're fast (if I don't have amnesia in the middle, which also sometimes happens). But this is the way it goes every time I learn any new PLL, which is why I always hesitate to learn a new one. I'm actually still not all that comfortable with the standard M2 H perm that I learned half a year ago - it takes me that long to get comfortable with a PLL.

I have had a couple of full-step solves that ended in G perms that have been sub-18! So if I get them right, they can be really fast, even in a solve. I think both of those times, I got the same PLL twice in a row. So if it's still fresh in my memory from having done it before, it's much faster.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 30, 2010)

LOL CARSON! That sounds so bad! Mike, remember that headlights go on left!  You've got a week til Dayton Mike, do 1hr of PLL practice a day, it helps quite a bit! I seriously *like* getting G perms now! That Gd perm (I've sub1.4'd it a few times, that's my average T perm!) is so beast in an actual solve, it might be my new favorite way to end a solve  Although you can't argue with the U perm speed, haha.


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2010)

3x3: 22.97
22.41, 16.69, 25.88, (12.05), 22.27, 24.75, 17.98, (DNF), 26.20, 29.52, 22.05, 22.00 

I got so lucky on the 12.05, one of the f2l pairs where solved and I had a PLL skip.


----------



## clover (Oct 31, 2010)

*AVERAGE*: 23.03

1. 23.99 
2. 20.57 
3. 22.81 
4. (18.17) 
5. 22.84 
6. 27.20 
7. 20.92 
8. 21.23 
9. (28.15) 
10. 22.94 
11. 22.56 
12. 25.21 



i dont know all my perms :fp


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Oct 31, 2010)

session avg: 23.93
times:
(34.26), 24.36, 20.83, 26.06, 22.98, 24.97, 21.31, (20.32), 29.01, 27.57, 20.90, 21.35


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

*Round 51 Results*​

RyanReese09 (yellow cross)	19.26
James Ludlow	20.28
Elliot (OH)	21.58
emolover	22.97
clover	23.03
mehran_pes2007	23.93
Mike Hughey	24.17
cincyaviation	24.67
ElectricDoodie	26.11
(X)	26.21
Carson	29.55
devulaxe	32.37

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 4, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 52nd round:

U2 F D U R' U' F' R2 B' R D2 B2 F' D' U' B2 R F'
L B2 L D F D' L D2 B' U L D' L R D B2 R U2
R' D L2 F2 R2 B2 D' B L' R2 U2 F2 D B' U L R' U'
B F D2 B' L2 R' U2 L B' D2 F' L' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U'
R2 B2 D F' D B' F' D2 L D' R2 B D' R' F2 U2 L' F
F2 L F2 D B2 D2 F D2 L B2 D2 B L2 U' R2 D2 L' U
F2 R2 D2 F' L' B2 D L F D' F2 D B' R' D' U L2 R'
U' L2 U2 B F R2 D U' L2 B U B2 R' B' L D R B'
B2 L2 R B' R' F2 D F R F D B2 F' R D L' U'
D B' L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F' D' B F' U2 F' U F U
R2 D' B D B' R' U F L B2 L F2 D L' D U' R' U2
U R F' D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 U F R' D' U'


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

19.90 20.61 20.19 20.75 20.61 18.61 20.25 20.21 21.25 (21.96) 18.08 (17.96) = *20.05*

_Comment - I may be the fastest non sub 20 this week._


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 1, 2010)

i have the same problem i either do very well or very bad

btw is it ok to join this now? and i have a question do the scrambles get posted on the first page every time?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> btw is it ok to join this now?


Yes, anyone is welcome at any time.



blakedacuber said:


> do the scrambles get posted on the first page every time?


I always try to remember to update the links on the second post to point to the new scrambles, but the new scrambles are always posted as a new entry in the thread.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 52 (OH):
19.62, 20.60, 23.84, 21.43, 21.73, 21.87, 24.43, 21.67, (24.54), 21.35, (19.26), 23.24 = 21.98


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2010)

Round 52
22.92
21.02, 23.58, 22.76, 22.49, 22.62, 24.80, 23.30, (25.52), 24.20, 21.72, (20.82), 22.67

Not too bad. Still getting bad times with G perms, but not as bad as they were before.

This was actually the end of an average of 100 where I got 12 sub-20's - that's the most I've ever gotten out of 100 before. It seems like, while my average hasn't improved, my fastest times have improved a great deal.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 1, 2010)

*Average: 24.96*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 28.69
2. 26.41
3. 26.67
4. 21.55
5. 22.76
6. 27.06
7. 25.67
8. 22.61
9. 20.55
10. 23.55
11. 26.17
12. 27.19


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 1, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 52
> 22.92
> 21.02, 23.58, 22.76, 22.49, 22.62, 24.80, 23.30, (25.52), 24.20, 21.72, (20.82), 22.67
> 
> ...


Good job Mike, I can actually compete with you again since i switched to roux.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 1, 2010)

*Round 52
Average: 21.04*

20.42, 
25.18, 
22.48, 
18.08, 
19.55, 
21.17, 
21.61, 
20.83, 
18.94, 
19.01, 
22.81, 
23.56

Except for that 25, this was a really nice run. I can't believe that I missed round 51; I completely forgot about it!


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 2, 2010)

Round 52.
26.64, 24.52, 23.80, 22.42, 22.47, 22.88, 31.06, 22.39, 29.72, 28.75, 21.63, 24.50 = 24.81
Worked on lowering my inspection time, and I still mess up on either LSE or SB on 1/6 solves.


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 2, 2010)

Average: 27.55
Standard Deviation: 5.29
Best Time: 19.45
Worst Time: 35.84

28.03 
33.06
35.84
26.39
30.95
21.09
28.86
21.09
31.44
21.88
32.56
19.45


----------



## keemy (Nov 3, 2010)

(OH)
20.50, 18.18, 18.36, 17.13, 19.63, (22.03), (13.93), 18.88, 17.78, 21.02, 17.43, 18.46= 18.74

decided to start doing this again (at least for the 3 times to graduate or w/e) also lol at 18.18 should have been a 14 but i did wrong PLL whoops.


----------



## emolover (Nov 4, 2010)

Avg: *22.80* 

26.09, 24.20, 22.59, 18.03, 22.75, 20.69, 27.16, 20.64, 20.95, 24.44, 23.38, 22.22 

This was not very good, only one sub 20 solve and 5/12 of the solves were over 23.:fp


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Nov 4, 2010)

session avg: 21.11
times :
18.56, 21.46,( 27.68), 18.12, 23.20, 25.62, 21.30, (16.87), 21.17, 17.81, 25.21, 18.68


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2010)

*Round 52 Results*​

keemy (OH)	18.74
James Ludlow	20.05
NeedReality	21.04
mehran_pes2007	21.11
Elliot (OH)	21.98
emolover	22.8
Mike Hughey	22.92
cincyaviation	24.81
ElectricDoodie	24.96
devulaxe	27.55

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 8, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 53rd round:

B L2 F L R F' R D2 L' B' D' R D2 U F' R' U2 R
L R2 U2 B2 D2 B D' L' B' F R U R' F' L' R2 F2 L
U2 F R2 F U2 L' D' B R2 U2 L' R2 D B2 U R U'
B2 F' D R' F' L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R U' F' D2 F U2 F' U'
L2 B' L2 B2 D L' D L B R2 D' U B L' D U2 B' U'
F D' F D L R' F D U B L' U' F2 U2 B' D F
R D' F D B2 R U2 L' F' L2 R2 D' U2 L U2 L' D2
L' U R2 U2 B D2 R F' R' B' F' R F' D' L2 B' D' R'
B' U2 L2 F R' B' D R D L' F' D R' B' F' D B R'
B2 U' L' B L' D2 R B' D' B' F U' L R' F2 L F' U2
L B2 F L2 R F' R D F L D F' R D2 R U2 L2
R' B2 L' U' B' L2 R B F U' L2 R2 F D' L D2 R' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2010)

Round 53
23.01
23.83, 23.25, (19.44), 22.38, (24.95), 24.54, 22.70, 23.07, 20.03, 24.88, 21.78, 23.67

Not bad, I guess. I had that great sub-20 avg 3/5 and sub-21 avg 10/12 warming up, but then I came back to Earth. Oh well, it's still not bad for me.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 4, 2010)

Mike, I'm following your progress here, and I think you just need to do a lot more solves, you're right on the tip! I was around this average at Lexington, and I got a 22 average there with one sub20 solve. I'm seeing with practice (and luck couldn't hurt!) that you could get a few sub20 solves this weekend  My first 5 solves of the day were 16.60 average, I was pleased


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 4, 2010)

*Round 53
Average: 20.89*

22.38, 
21.03, 
20.00, 
22.10, 
19.41, 
23.48, 
18.60, 
21.13, 
20.56, 
21.44, 
22.27, 
17.77

Yay, all under 24 seconds this time. I feel like I'm gonna completely bomb at Dayton though lol.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 4, 2010)

Round 53
25.86, 20.28, 20.08, 21.11, 18.31, 21.53, 22.39, 30.03, 27.24, 19.24, 23.19, 21.03 = 22.19
Wonderful improvement with roux, most of my F2B's were sub 10 in this average, which tells you something about my LSE.


----------



## mehran_pes2007 (Nov 5, 2010)

session avg: 22.19
times :
19.19+, 22.56, 22.36, 24.09, 18.45, 21.88, 20.04, 26.27, 21.52, 23.70, 20.33, 27.25


----------



## koreancuber (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! So much improvement after Mike took over  I know I've been out for cubing for awhile, so I guess I'll join here (sometime soon)!


----------



## hatep (Nov 5, 2010)

Round 53
*23.89*
21.35, 24.30, 27.18, 22.12, 21.13, 22.76, 28.94, (32.53), (19.99), 21.90, 23.47, 25.74


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Average: 23.80*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 26.78
2. 19.64
3. 23.88
4. 24.97
5. 20.17
6. 28.30
7. 21.14
8. 23.92
9. 23.94
10. 24.67
11. 22.73
12. 25.84


----------



## omgx3 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Average: 19.66*

20.30
(22.24)
20.32
19.35
18.36
20.62
21.49
20.41
(13.91)
19.40
21.47
18.06

That 13.91 was a non-lucky. If only I didn't mess up the other solves. D:<


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 6, 2010)

1.	28.97	
2.	28.26	
3.	22.98	
4.	23.11	
5.	21.25	
6.	20.05 
7.	28.67	
8.	21.58	
9.	25.59	
10.	27.47	
11.	26.25	
12.	23.61	

Average: 25.43
Standard Deviation: 3.58
Best Time: 20.05
Worst Time: 32.80
Individual Times:


----------



## keemy (Nov 6, 2010)

20.15, (24.29), 18.24, 22.48, 19.79, 20.59, 17.50, 19.06, 19.97, 19.07, 19.38, (15.79)=19.62

herm idk what happened for that 15 except H perm and no step skip.(i might have scrambled wrong as i couldn't even remember the cross lol...)


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

Average: 28.08 OH

[21:15] <Nibblr> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 23.69, 26.93, 28.28, (30.81), (20.80), 29.97, 27.27, 30.65, 29.43, 27.47, 29.34, 27.81 
[21:15] <Nibblr> Tim_Major's Average: 28.08, Best Time: 20.80 Worst Time: 30.81 

Someone pm me when next week starts kthx


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey, it's been a good while since I've done this. Here are my results.

Round 53:
20.01

22.11, 20.25, 19.72, 20.95, (16.93), 20.86, 17.61, 21.61, 18.24, 19.32, 19.40, (22.81)

So close!! The average was 19.77 or something like that before the last solve, and now it's 20.01...I guess I've only myself to blame for that, hahaha. The session mean was 19.98.


----------



## freshcuber (Nov 6, 2010)

*Round 53*
*Average:26.23*

31.85
24.16
23.43
25.86
27.78
28.48
19.15
23.46
26.38
24.27
28.93
29.54

Bad start and bad finish. That 19 is my 2nd fastest time ever. the 29 at the end brought it above 26 I'm a little upset about that. Either way not bad for my first time on this thread and still a decent average.

Edit: I did an Ao100 immediately after this. It was 24.81. FMCL


----------



## Elliot (Nov 6, 2010)

Round 53 (OH):
21.38, 20.95, 23.24, 21.80, 21.18, 22.88, (17.94), 22.62, (25.90), 20.98, 25.62, 25.46 = 22.61
My hand was getting tired toward the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

*Round 53 Results*​

keemy (OH)	19.62
omgx3	19.66
AvidCuber	20.01
NeedReality	20.89
cincyaviation	22.19
mehran_pes2007	22.19
Elliot (OH)	22.61
Mike Hughey	23.01
ElectricDoodie	23.80
hatep	23.89
devulaxe	25.43
freshcuber	26.23
ZB_FTW!!! (OH)	28.08

keemy is one round away from graduating OH. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 11, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 54th round:

F R' F' L' B' D2 R2 F R2 F2 R B D F2 D2 R F2 U'
R U2 R2 D' U' F' L' B R2 D' F R' D U B L F2 U
F L R2 B' U' L2 B' R D2 R2 F L2 B2 F' D L2 F2 U
L' D U' R B R' B2 R2 B D2 B' R' D F2 U' L2 R2 U2
R D2 L U' L B' L D' B L B' F2 D' B' F L' F R
U2 F U' R2 B' L' R D' B2 L U L' F R2 U R' U' F'
L R B2 R2 D B2 D2 F L' F2 D' B2 L R F L2
R2 B D U F' L2 U' F' U B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L U2 R' U2
R' B2 F D2 B' L' B L' U2 R2 D' R2 D' B L U' R
R' B' R2 B F2 U2 R2 F2 U R' D2 L F R' B U B2 R2
F' D L2 B2 R2 D B' U' L2 B' R2 B2 U F' R' D B' U2
U B F L' U L R' U' B' L' R' B' D2 F2 D2 R D2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2010)

Round 54
23.37
24.46, 19.95, 21.12, 26.13, 20.74, 21.49, 23.27, 26.36, 27.78, (29.23), (18.30), 22.38

I'm so inconsistent these days. I'm happy about having 2 sub-20's, though. Lately, my big goal is just to go for as many sub-20's as possible. It seems like it motivates me better than just averaging well does.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 8, 2010)

*Round 54
Average: 20.46*

20.36, 
23.07, 
17.23, 
20.17, 
22.27, 
23.12, 
19.79, 
23.10, 
20.35, 
20.00, 
17.66, 
17.77

Why couldn't I have gotten these kinds of solves at Dayton. Ugh.


----------



## emolover (Nov 9, 2010)

*Avg: **22.34*

25.26, 26.00, 21.23, 22.97, 19.95, 20.01, 24.45, 19.05, 21.48, 24.98, 22.23, 20.81 

Not to bad.:tu


----------



## Elliot (Nov 9, 2010)

Round 54 (OH):
22.07, 21.99, 23.32, (25.42), 20.18, 22.58, 24.19, 22.73, (18.78), 20.90, 22.25, 20.03 = 22.02


----------



## Zubon (Nov 9, 2010)

Round 54

20.54 19.45 19.29 (24.93) 19.65 20.11 21.99 (14.25) 18.01 19.06 19.28 21.40	


Avg12: *19.88* Sub 20 YAY!

The 14.25 was a PLL skip. I continued the average using cctimer scrambles to get my pb avg12 and a shiny new sig.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2010)

*27.53 a12 OH.*

<Nibblr> Tim_Major's 12 Individual Times: 26.68, 27.81, 29.38, 25.96, (17.71), 34.66, 29.28, 29.46, (38.28), 21.63, 23.61, 26.84 
<Nibblr> Tim_Major's Average: 27.53, Best Time: 17.71 Worst Time: 38.28 

17.71 was Niklas for LL with X-cross.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 9, 2010)

Round 54
Average: 20.72

21.09, 17.68, 18.91, 20.72, 19.25, 17.52, 25.27, 20.78, 22.03, 21.14, 23.90, 21.68


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 9, 2010)

Average 22.58

20.72, 24.66, (29.61), 21.68, 20.74, 20.32, 24.34, (19.04), 21.67, 26.93, 22.56, 22.23

Comment: WOW what an average. Pretty good after a 24.99 average of 100 yesterday.


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 9, 2010)

1.	27.53	
2.	21.67
3.	23.83
4.	29.67	
5.	22.34	
6.	23.39	
7.	(35.25)	
8.	31.20	
9.	30.00	
10.	33.72	
11.	26.89	
12.	(21.06)

Avg : 27.63


----------



## hatep (Nov 9, 2010)

Round 54
Avg = *25.65*
24.39, 20.17, 26.06, 28.91, 23.65, 26.12, 20.16, 35.56, 23.49, 28.92, 21.93, 32.81


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 9, 2010)

*Average: 25.17*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 18.92
2. 24.74
3. 20.32
4. 24.05
5. 24.57
6. 27.28
7. 28.92
8. 25.94
9. 24.85
10. 26.35
11. 27.53
12. 26.13


----------



## keemy (Nov 10, 2010)

(OH)

19.19, 19.93, 21.21, 19.71, 19.36, 18.33, 21.03, (16.96), 17.30, 19.58, (21.31), 20.94 = 19.66

woo I was kind of worried after the first few as my RA of 5 went over 20 for a solve or 2 but then got some good times and relaxed. I guess I graduated now, lol but if I try to do race to sub 15 I don't think I will ever finish so not sure what to do. hmm


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 11, 2010)

Round 54
19.38, 22.39, 21.17, 22.06, 21.19, 20.77, 29.72, 20.19, 27.38, 25.30, 24.19, 21.36 = 22.60
Too many messup solves.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

Joining 4x4 reduction into 3x3x3 phase (the 3x3x3 part solving)
using no inspection

35.96, 29.14, 27.76, 26.43, 27.15, 30.07, 32.32, 24.75, 28.64, 29.25, 33.90, 26.39 = 29.10average

I ****ING HATE LOCKUPS. this average should have easily been sub22. WTF. qjs suck. i need a dayan or maru..FML


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Round 54
26.18, 25.74, 27.81, 21.74, 22.83, 22.01, 34.93, 30.13, 23.47, 25.22, 24.14, 22.44 = 25.55

The ones with the 30s I screwed up on with locks and pops @[email protected]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2010)

*Round 54 Results*​

keemy (OH)	19.66
Zubon	19.88
NeedReality	20.46
Inf3rn0	20.72
Elliot (OH)	22.02
emolover	22.34
cubefan4848	22.58
cincyaviation	22.60
Mike Hughey	23.37
ElectricDoodie	25.17
Imperatrix	25.55
hatep	25.65
ZB_FTW!!! (OH)	27.53
devulaxe	27.63
RyanReese09 (4x4x4)	29.10

Congratulations to keemy, who graduates for OH this round!

Zubon is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 15, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 55th round:

R B2 F U2 B2 L2 D' R B U' B2 L2 F' D B2 R' D' U
B' L R' U2 B2 F U' F D L R U2 B D2 L2 D B' U
U2 L' R2 B2 F' R' U' B' U2 L' U2 L' F2 D B L2 F2 R'
D F' D R U' R' B2 L B F' L2 B' L U2 B2 F2 R'
D' U B' R U' L2 U L' B R' D' R D R2 D' R' B'
F' L' B D' R2 F L R2 D' L' F' L2 F' R' B2 U2 L'
U2 B' U' F L R' D2 L2 B' U' L F2 R' F' D2 R U' F2
D' B' R U2 F' U2 B' D2 L2 U L' B2 U' L' B' F2 L U2
F L' D B' R2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L' F R2 B2 D' U' B D F2
D2 L' B2 D R' F2 D' R2 B D F' L R B L2 B2 L' D2
U2 B' D L' B2 F2 L' R2 B' L' U2 F2 D2 U B2 U L
B F R2 B D F D R' B' U2 B2 D' L' R' B F


----------



## Karth (Nov 11, 2010)

Round 55
(30.36), 23.28, 25.82, 27.47, (19.97), 23.95, 25.73, 28.76, 29.23, 24.87, 21.38, 29.42
WOO! one sub20 solve haha
Average: 25.99


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 11, 2010)

Round 55
22.26, 26.68, 22.10, 30.60, 20.38, 24.13, 27.80, 27.97, 27.26, 26.71, 28.26, 24.79 = 25.75

I've been steady lately ._.;


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 11, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

19.22 18.79 23.95 19.41 18.44 21.98 20.05 19.87 20.67 19.70 20.28 20.97 = *20.09*

_Comment - This is probably a better reflection of where I am than the 18.34avg I got at UK Open at the weekend. _


----------



## Ágoston Török (Nov 11, 2010)

Average of 100: 19,99 . After 50 solve I had sub19, but got tired to the end.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 11, 2010)

Round 55 (OH):
(17.86), (25.64), 22.72, 20.86, 24.02, 19.80, 21.69, 20.65, 23.19, 21.58, 18.93, 25.43 = 21.89


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 11, 2010)

28.36, 32.38, 28.04, 25.96, 26.05, 27.78, 26.05, 30.38, 29.40, 23.58, 30.77, 27.46 = *28.02 average of 12*
4x4x4 reduction (3x3 phase) no inspection

still many lockups..i dont see much improvement from this point. look ahead=almost perfect but my execution is too slow due to the crap cube


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 12, 2010)

*Average: 23.40*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 23.08
2. 26.94
3. 23.42
4. 27.09
5. 20.59
6. 23.98
7. 23.11
8. 23.41
9. 26.39
10. 20.88
11. 19.70
12. 22.19


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 55 (one-handed) Decided to join because I got a sub-20 avg50 yesterday.

21.27, (24.99), 17.41, 19.64, (15.04), 19.30, 18.33, 17.12, 22.60, 24.86, 19.20, 16.14 = 19.59

Yessss  A good average, even with the counting 24!  All solves were non-lucky  Happy to graduate for this round!

EDIT: I actually rolled the first 2 solves and got an 18.42 avg12  (PB by 0.01) :tu


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 12, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 26.43
Standard Deviation: 3.79
Best Time: 21.17
Worst Time: 31.61
Individual Times:
1.	25.09
2.	30.08	
3.	30.62	
4.	21.17	
5.	31.31	
6.	21.17	
7.	26.80	
8.	31.61	
9.	21.80	
10.	26.06	
11.	28.08	
12.	23.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 55
22.70
21.22, 26.74, 20.22, 22.05, 23.03, 21.66, (32.16), (18.82), 20.38, 27.47, 21.34, 22.87

This was actually pretty good for me. I have to admit, though, I'm starting to feel a little discouraged; all my recent improvements are starting to get comfortable in my solves, and yet I don't really see any improvement in my times at all. It seems like nothing I do is helping. It seems like I just don't know how to get any better. Why is it so easy to improve at BLD solving, but so very hard to improve at speedsolving?


----------



## choza244 (Nov 12, 2010)

Round 55.

Avg: 21.32

20.85, 21.41, 22.68, (28.75), 20.66, 23.54, 19.93, (18.83), 20.11, 24.83, 19.51, 19.70


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Nov 12, 2010)

I know this is going to sound very 'noobish' but, how do I find out what sub I am? Would appreciate a quick answer


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 12, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Why is it so easy to improve at BLD solving, but so very hard to improve at speedsolving?


 
Well, consider the amount of interest you have in 3x3 vs. the amount of interest that you have in BLD.



IngeniousBanana said:


> I know this is going to sound very 'noobish' but, how do I find out what sub I am? Would appreciate a quick answer


 
Well, if you are above 20s but below 30s in average, then you would belong in the race to sub 20, if you are above 30s, then the race to sub 30, if you are below 20 and not yet below 15, then the race to sub 15.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Nov 12, 2010)

No I mean I have absolutely no idea what sub I am, where can I find out?


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 12, 2010)

IngeniousBanana said:


> No I mean I have absolutely no idea what sub I am, where can I find out?


The time it takes you to solve the cube, measured in seconds. (Assuming you know how to solve one.)


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 12, 2010)

IngeniousBanana said:


> No I mean I have absolutely no idea what sub I am, where can I find out?


 
Well what times do you have? Someone with solves lower than 30 but higher than 20 is classified sub30. Someone with solves lower than 20 but higher than 15 is sub20. It just continues on like that.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, I didnt realize it worked that way, I thought it was something more complex.. Thanks alot for the answers, I do know how to solve


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 13, 2010)

Sub is just a prefix which means below. For example sub20 means below 20 (seconds).


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 13, 2010)

*Round 55
Average: 19.79*

19.23, 
17.36, 
16.58, 
17.14, 
19.44, 
23.73, 
21.31, 
18.74, 
20.82, 
23.81, 
20.88, 
19.23

Dang. Right before this I got a new PB AO5 and AO12 but I didn't think that my luck would carry over to this. I've been practicing Roux and I think that it's improving my look ahead for Fridrich.


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 13, 2010)

Round 55
19.55

18.88, 24.07, 15.59, 20.18, 20.73, (14.81), 15.46, 23.37, 18.54, 22.83, 15.85, (26.41)

Yay!!
14.81 is almost my new PB, my PB is 14.19. This was really surprising. Earlier today, I was averaging 23-ish and all of a sudden I got this insane average.
Probably won't happen again for awhile though.

17.07 avg5 too (solves 3-7)! Standard deviation was kinda bad though (3.09)

All were NL.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 13, 2010)

Round 55:
20.28, 20.77, 24.38, 18.50, 18.38, 16.58, 17.67, 22.98, 29.91, 18.75, 21.95, 17.92 = 20.16
If not for the 2 counting bad solves, this would have been sub 20. anyway, this is a roux PB for me.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 14, 2010)

Average 22.97

22.02, 24.12, (19.67), (44.57), 24.46, 22.45, 20.32, 24.36, 24.77, 21.52, 23.26, 22.46


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Nov 14, 2010)

session avg: 21.40
times (reset):
22.03, 20.44, (30.61), 20.66+, 21.85, 22.59, 19.97, 24.00, 18.55+, 21.05, 22.87, (17.34)


----------



## Winball (Nov 14, 2010)

*avg: 22.86*

1 of the solves (fastforward to 0:15)


----------



## flan (Nov 14, 2010)

*Average of 12: 24.96*
1. (50.40) B2 D' R2 B R' F' U' D L' U2 R2 U' D' L2 F U2 B F' U R F' U2 L R2 U2
2. 20.91 L' D' U F2 D2 R D B2 R2 D R B R D' R' B' U2 L D2 F L U2 F' U' F
3. 27.75 L2 F D2 R B' D' L R2 B2 F2 L F2 B' R2 U' B D F2 R2 F' U2 R2 B2 R' L'
4. 22.00 R B2 F2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 L F2 L2 B' D U' F' B U' R L2 F2 U' F' R2 U2 L2
5. 26.52 L' D L2 R' F' B2 L R2 D2 R' D F U2 B' F' U' D F' B L2 U2 B L' D' U2
6. 25.44 F2 B2 R' U B2 F' U' B2 F2 L R' U2 R' D' F B2 L R' B2 D2 B2 D U2 F' B
7. 24.06 U D' B2 D2 L R2 D U L' F L R F' U2 L B2 D B2 R' F L2 B' F2 R' B
8. 23.84 R U2 D' B' F' R' U2 D2 F U2 L2 U D' B' R' L F2 D2 L D2 R' D F L' F
9. 21.12 L F2 L' U' B' U' L R F D F B D R B2 F2 R L' U R' D F' D2 L' B'
10. 32.67 D R2 D B' L2 D2 U2 F2 B' D2 L B D2 U2 R L' U' L U R2 F U' F B R
11. (18.19) B2 U L2 U L U' L2 D2 L R2 B2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 R2 L2 U2 D' L U L' F D'
12. 25.27 U L R F R U' F' U2 D L2 F' L2 R F' D2 B2 L U B U' R' B U L U' 

50, 27 and 26 were all g perms that went wrong. 32 was a pop. could have been so much better... but still not bad


----------



## emolover (Nov 14, 2010)

%$*@ this average. 
*Avg: 23.75 *
24.30, 22.83, 28.25, 23.25, 24.78, 19.69, 24.86, 25.86, 24.55, 21.93, 24.83, 20.31 

I got a Gu Hung and I am not use to it at all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

*Round 55 Results*​

AvidCuber	19.55
Yes, We Can! (OH)	19.59
NeedReality	19.79
James Ludlow	20.09
cincyaviation	20.16
choza244	21.32
mehran_bj6890	21.4
Elliot (OH)	21.89
Mike Hughey	22.7
Winball	22.86
cubefan4848	22.97
ElectricDoodie	23.4
emolover	23.75
flan	24.96
Imperatrix	25.75
Karth	25.99
devulaxe	26.43
RyanReese09 (4x4x4)	28.02

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 18, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 56th round:

F D2 B F2 R2 D' U R D2 R2 B R2 D R B D' B U
U' L2 F' U2 B2 F U2 R' F2 L' F R2 D U' R' B' L' U'
B2 R2 D' F D2 L' B' U F2 D2 U2 F R' B' L' U B U2
R B L2 B' L2 U F2 D' R F' D' F L2 B' L' F2 D'
D F2 D R2 F' U' R D' F U F U2 R2 F R2 D' R D' F
F' U2 F2 R' U B R F L2 R' B R U L' D2 L D' R2
L' D2 F' U F' U2 B2 F' L U2 B2 L2 U' B' L U B' F'
B2 U F2 U L D L B2 L2 F2 U F D2 R' B U F'
L2 U F D' F2 R D' L2 F' L' F U' R U L' F R U'
L F R2 D U L2 B2 D2 B2 D L D B' R F2 U R' U2
U2 F L R B2 R2 B' F U2 R D' B' U B2 U R B' U
R F2 D' U2 B2 F2 R' D R' B2 D2 L B' F' L U2 F2 U'


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 56
21.66, 22.44, 26.09, 24.50, 26.23, 19.06, 23.66, 24.90, 25.11, 21.99, 24.83, 22.54 = 23.58

I got a sub 20 solve, non lucky! <3 For some reason, my brain said, "Hey, I'm gonna make your fingers move like awesome" and that's what happened XD;


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 56
24.03
22.88, 21.53, 25.71, 21.85, 25.39, (44.00), 22.40, 26.13, 22.15, 24.76, (20.96), 27.50

I'm trying for smooth solves now, ignoring speed. My solves are still incredibly awkward and un-smooth, but they are way smoother than they were before I concentrated on it. The 44 second solve was one of my fastest F2Ls ever (I looked up and saw it was sub-10), but then I got too excited and totally messed up the OLL and had to re-solve the entire F2L.


----------



## Karth (Nov 15, 2010)

Round 56
Average 25.00
(18.79), 24.76, 27.60, 23.65, 25.68, 22.05, 27.85, (31.56), 24.54, 21.42, 29.28, 23.16

The 31.56 solve was a pop the tenth solve I did the wrong J-perm would've been sub 20 if it wouldn't be for that.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 15, 2010)

*Round 56
Average: 19.27*

20.40, 
15.95, 
20.63, 
19.22, 
20.71, 
17.25, 
19.44, 
18.82, 
18.91, 
19.33, 
17.99, 
22.24

I cannot describe how happy I am now that I am getting sub-20 averages of 12 more often. (not to mention right before this I got a 16.44 AO5!)


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 15, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 56
> 24.03
> 22.88, 21.53, 25.71, 21.85, 25.39, (44.00), 22.40, 26.13, 22.15, 24.76, (20.96), 27.50
> 
> I'm trying for smooth solves now, ignoring speed. My solves are still incredibly awkward and un-smooth, but they are way smoother than they were before I concentrated on it. The 44 second solve was one of my fastest F2Ls ever (I looked up and saw it was sub-10), but then I got too excited and totally messed up the OLL and had to re-solve the entire F2L.


Mike, I've judged a few of your solves in competition, and one thing that i've noticed is that your solves are very shaky and jumpy. I think going for smooth solves is exactly what you should be doing, but something that may help you turn smoother is just turning like you don't care at all. Try a few solves just leaning back in a chair turning slow as if you could care less what the timer says. If there is no pressure on the solve, then you should be able to take your time looking for the other F2L pieces.


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 16, 2010)

Round 56
Avg: 21.24
(24.41), 24.08, 20.97, 22.05, 19.93, 20.21, 24.38, (18.47), 23.08, 19.43, 18.66, 19.63	
First 4 attempts were BAD, I thought I failed this round, but...


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Round 56

*avg12: 27.86*

27.37, 28.95, 31.14, 36.92, 24.55, 25.94, 27.35, 32.54, 31.50, 23.21, 23.21, 26.03

Note to self: Do an avg5 before doing an average of 12. This was alright, maybe about average, but would have been better if I had warmed up or done a PLL time attack or something. I'm ok with it, but definitely could have improved.


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 16, 2010)

Average: 26.97
Standard Deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 21.66
Worst Time: 34.89
Individual Times:
1.	23.38	
2.	(21.66)
3.	34.52	
4.	23.48	
5.	27.23
6.	24.47	
7.	(34.89)
8.	25.84	
9.	26.23	
10.	24.03	
11.	30.02	
12.	30.50


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry for do-post


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 16, 2010)

Average 25.22

(21.63), 24.33, 26.35, 27.09, 22.58, 23.15, 26.44, 27.53, 23.96, 22.71, 28.05, (29.44)
This was fail really bad I wasn't in the right mood with hardly any lighting but whatever.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 16, 2010)

*Average: 24.17*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 22.72
2. 25.98
3. 24.53
4. 26.39
5. 24.55
6. 18.92
7. 23.97
8. 22.86
9. 24.53
10. 23.72
11. 22.48
12. 27.62


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 16, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *Average: 24.17*
> Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory
> 
> Individual Times
> ...


 
Post an average next time with video. you dont seem to be improving. i wnat to see what you need work on


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 17, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Post an average next time with video. you dont seem to be improving. i wnat to see what you need work on


 
Alright, no problem. Will be my second video in over 3 years, hahaha. I only have 1 video of me, and it's when I was around 1 minute with Beginner's Method.

After I got to 35 sec average, it plummeted down to about 25-27. I've noticed that I'm now stuck on the 23-25 sec average, and don't seem to be improving. I've been quietly frustrated, but decided to just keep on trucking.

Hopefully you can give me some pointers. I'm betting it's my F2L, but I don't know what, specifically.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Nov 17, 2010)

im in the 30's...
gotta finish learning 2look oll and pll
dont judge me


----------



## andrewki (Nov 17, 2010)

Round 56

Cube = A5

1. 19.27
2. 23.40
3. 19.61
4. 23.85
5. 22.20
6. 19.62
7. 28.05
8. 29.87
9. 23.51
10. 23.81
11. 27.80
12. 24.94

Avg of 12: 23.68


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Nov 17, 2010)

session avg: 22.44
times :
24.42, 23.98, (17.12), 19.94, 21.09, 22.59, (25.69+), 24.23, 21.05, 20.03, 21.43, DNF


----------



## emolover (Nov 18, 2010)

*Avg: 23.06 *
22.06, 25.55, 24.83, 20.58, 24.38, 27.69, 25.39, 25.83, 21.97, 21.95, 24.33, 22.88 

Note to self, practice 3x3 more then just this.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2010)

Round 56 (OH):
21.45, 22.82, 20.67, 23.03, (17.78), 23.87, (36.88), 20.02, 24.28, 24.68, 23.50, 24.25 = 22.86


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

*Round 56 Results*​

NeedReality	19.27
NSKuber	21.24
mehran_bj6890	22.44
Elliot (OH)	22.86
emolover	23.06
Imperatrix	23.58
andrewki	23.68
Mike Hughey	24.03
ElectricDoodie	24.17
Karth	25.00
cubefan4848	25.22
devulaxe	26.97
masteranders1	27.86

NeedReality is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 22, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 57th round:

B' R B2 D2 R' F2 D' F R2 D' B' F' L' U2 B' L R' U'
L2 B F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F L' F' U' R2 D F2 U' B L' U2
U' B' L' R' D2 B' F' D2 R' F D B2 L2 R2 D' U R2 U'
D2 B' D B' R2 B' R' D F' U2 R' B2 R2 D R' U2 F2 U'
U2 L' F L R D2 L2 B2 D L2 F D' F' R2 B' U L U2
L U' R D' L' F L2 B' D B F' D' F' L' R' D' B' D'
U' F' D' U2 B' R' D' U F U R F2 U2 R U' L2 U
D B D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' F R F D U2 R2 B2 U
U R2 D U' R' B' F2 U' B' U2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 B' U2
D' B2 U' R D2 B U' F D' R' F2 U F R' B D2 B
R F L D2 R B' R F' U B' F L' B2 F' L2 F U2
D R2 F D U2 B' F2 D B' R' F' D B' D U R' U2 L'


----------



## Karth (Nov 18, 2010)

22.44, 24.88, (30.15), 25.28, 28.63, 24.56, 27.58, (22.09), 25.91, 28.65, 27.06, 25.41
Average: 26.04
Overall a pretty bad average, way too many times things were executed wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2010)

Round 57
22.97
21.70, 21.96, 23.40, 22.48, (25.40), 21.76, 22.00, 23.48, 23.42, (21.26), 24.24, 25.22

Done trying for smooth solves as much as possible. I still tend to be unable to resist speeding up when I know the solves count. But these were certainly consistent! Overall, though, my average has gone way slower doing this; I'm averaging more like 25 seconds while trying for smooth solves. This felt like a lucky average to me.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 18, 2010)

Round 57 (OH):
(13.03), 27.49, 19.58, 24.90, 22.68, 24.95, 27.86, (29.12), 23.94, 20.93, 22.78, 22.47 = 23.76
Amazing single! It was non-lucky!!! But the average was awful :fp.

13.03 Single
Scramble: B' R B2 D2 R' F2 D' F R2 D' B' F' L' U2 B' L R' U'
Solution:
y2 U' R D R 
U' R U' R'
y R U R'
U' z U R' U'
z' y U' R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U f R U R' U' f'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

50 Moves = 3.84 tps


----------



## Metallor (Nov 19, 2010)

My first go at this, shocking first cube which should probably have been easy.

Round 57: AVG = 23.67

(32.53)
23.14
22.22
23.79
21.23
25.86
24.98
(20.37)
24.58
23.56
23.84
23.53

My cross is awful, need to work on that which will help consistency and also smoothness of turning was not great, felt awkward and not smooth (rough I suppose).


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Round 57 Race to Sub 20

avg12: 26.29*


Statistics for 11-18-2010 17:46:57

Average: 26.29
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 23.19
Worst Time: 32.16
Individual Times:
1.	(23.19)	B' R B2 D2 R' F2 D' F R2 D' B' F' L' U2 B' L R' U'
2.	29.03	L2 B F2 D2 F' U2 R2 F L' F' U' R2 D F2 U' B L' U2
3.	(32.16)	U' B' L' R' D2 B' F' D2 R' F D B2 L2 R2 D' U R2 U'
4.	24.68	D2 B' D B' R2 B' R' D F' U2 R' B2 R2 D R' U2 F2 U'
5.	26.65	U2 L' F L R D2 L2 B2 D L2 F D' F' R2 B' U L U2
6.	26.28	L U' R D' L' F L2 B' D B F' D' F' L' R' D' B' D'
7.	25.81	U' F' D' U2 B' R' D' U F U R F2 U2 R U' L2 U
8.	25.81	D B D2 R2 D2 R' U2 B2 D' F R F D U2 R2 B2 U
9.	31.65	U R2 D U' R' B' F2 U' B' U2 L2 R' B2 L' D2 B' U2
10.	24.68	D' B2 U' R D2 B U' F D' R' F2 U F R' B D2 B
11.	24.68	R F L D2 R B' R F' U B' F L' B2 F' L2 F U2
12.	23.61	D R2 F D U2 B' F2 D B' R' F' D B' D U R' U2 L'

I have a 25.17 avg5 here if anybody could help me out with improving a bit:


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2010)

OH a12: *27.52*
31.87, 27.10, 26.00, 37.60, 21.01, 29.63, 28.37, 27.91, 30.95, 23.35, 20.51, 29.02,
A5: 26.55
27.10 was a PLL skip
I then rolled to get a5 and a12 pb 
31.87, 27.10, 26.00, 37.60, 21.01, 29.63, 28.37, 27.91, 30.95, *23.35, 20.51, 29.02, 26.30, 22.62,* 40.07
26.52 a12 (not 100% this is pb)
24.09 a5 (wow... just wow)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 19, 2010)

masteranders, i cant see your f2l but make sure you know how to complete each alg in the fastest way.
using no lookahead at all but raw speed, i can get 20 seconds average

you should be trying to go slow, your solves are you turning much too fast and pausing alot. work on tracking hte next f2l pair. work from there. also your pll recog needs work


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 19, 2010)

Average: 20.82:
19.92, 22.06, 21.48, 22.12, (25.30), 18.81, 22.16, 20.14, 21.11, 18.53, (17.34), 21.83
Pretty good for me, yesterday I got Sub-21 Avg100! I think I'll made sub-20 in a few weeks.


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 19, 2010)

1. 21.56
2. 22.30
3. 21.91
4. (17.43)
5. 23.36
6. 26.08
7. 21.20
8. (26.77)
9. 21.76
10. 20.46
11. 21.06
12. 18.76
= 21.85 average.
Not that great, but okay. And counting 26 ftl.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 19, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> masteranders, i cant see your f2l but make sure you know how to complete each alg in the fastest way.
> using no lookahead at all but raw speed, i can get 20 seconds average
> 
> you should be trying to go slow, your solves are you turning much too fast and pausing alot. work on tracking hte next f2l pair. work from there. also your pll recog needs work


 
Thanks very much for the advice! I practiced looking ahead to the next F2L pair and recognizing PLL cases and got a PB avg12.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 57

Cube = A5

1. 21.94
2. 27.76
3. 18.64
4. 23.26
5. 23.36
6. 23.39
7. 18.78
8. 20.49
9. 21.83
10. 29.62
11. 14.64
12. 21.27

Avg of 12: 22.07

The 14.64 was a very lucky solve. T-OLL and PLL skip


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 19, 2010)

Average 24.24 

23.44, 23.24, (29.98), 28.32, 23.37, 22.52, 26.78, 23.92, 23.71, 23.68, (22.44), 23.44
The two high 20's were both G perms that I totally forgot for a while and screwed the whole average but my fastest time was also a G perm XD


----------



## devulaxe (Nov 19, 2010)

Statistics for 11-19-2010 22:06:19

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.29
Standard Deviation: 4.18
Best Time: 18.88
Worst Time: 31.64
Individual Times:
1.	20.98	
2.	19.06	
3.	18.88	
4.	25.75	
5.	31.61	
6.	29.70	
7.	23.25
8.	31.64	
9.	24.38	
10.	26.94	
11.	24.28	
12.	26.95


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 19, 2010)

Round 57
27.64, 26.56, 28.86, 23.25, 23.11, 26.97, 28.17, 26.82, 24.06, 25.55, 25.50, 23.33 = 25.82

I should tape myself too. My averages have been the same since the summer >_>;


----------



## emolover (Nov 20, 2010)

*Avg: 22.43*

23.70, 24.23, 23.77, 23.13, 20.19, 23.08, 18.92, 23.20, 21.67, 22.42, 16.64, 25.44 

Finally, a decent average for the thread. I am finally getting use to my Gu Hung. The 16.64 was a full step, easy cross, ok F2L, Antisune, and a J perm.


----------



## Zubon (Nov 20, 2010)

17.56 19.95 17.38 20.26 18.58 17.89 18.44 (16.76) (22.68) 18.23 21.11 19.21

Avg12: *18.86*

Yes!Yes!Yes! Sub20 again! :tu

Edit: Just realized that this contains a new PB avg5! (See sig)


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 20, 2010)

Round 57
19.38

19.84, 21.12, 18.11, 19.91, 17.84, 19.30, (17.31), 19.17, DNF(18.96), 17.89, 19.08, 21.58

Great average for me. Contains 18.42 avg5 (solves 3-7).

DNF was because I mis-recognized the N-perm.

Also, sorry for not participating in the last round, sadly I don't have as much time to cube during the week


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 20, 2010)

Round 57: 16.31, 18.55, 15.97, 18.63, 17.66, 16.56, 16.75, 17.39, 16.94, 15.89, 20.47, 13.66 = 17.06
JT's gonna hate me for this. Also, PB avg12 of course.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 20, 2010)

*Round 57
Average: 19.20
*
23.38, 
21.38, 
17.90, 
19.71, 
21.33, 
14.18, 
19.01, 
17.38, 
17.67, 
19.13, 
19.00, 
19.45

I started off rather shaky and was, for some reason, extremely nervous. I pulled it together though, and now I get to graduate! However, I don't think that I will go the the race to sub-15 thread, but rather shift my focus from Fridrich to Roux.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 20, 2010)

Lolroux.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

green cross (going to attempt to be green/blue neutral as well eventually (want green at my current white/yellow speed first, then il expand to blue)) (screw 4x4 reduction, until i get my xcube or another good cube (my 4x4 sucks) i wont be able to get sub20 :-/

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.00
worst time: 27.75

current avg5: 18.30 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 18.30 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 22.37 (σ = 3.27)
best avg12: 22.37 (σ = 3.27)

session avg: 22.37 (σ = 3.27)
session mean: 22.37

24.70, 23.08, 25.06, 25.83, 21.15, 21.77, 27.75, 20.40, 17.22, 17.29, 27.23, 17.00

used my own scrambles though that were generated (sorry )


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Nov 22, 2010)

times :
18.69, 23.14, 24.95, 20.78+, 20.68, 23.39, 20.50, 25.85, 22.01, 26.20, 20.02, 22.10

session avg: 22.34


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

*Round 57 Results*​

cincyaviation	17.06
Zubon	18.86
NeedReality	19.20
AvidCuber	19.38
NSKuber	20.82
skatemaster78	21.85
andrewki	22.07
mehran_bj6890	22.34
RyanReese09 (green cross)	22.37
emolover	22.43
Mike Hughey	22.97
Metallor	23.67
Elliot (OH)	23.76
cubefan4848	24.24
devulaxe	25.29
Imperatrix	25.82
Karth	26.04
masteranders1	26.29
ZB_FTW!!! (OH)	27.52

Congratulations to NeedReality and Zubon, who both graduate this round!

AvidCuber is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

@RyanReese09: I hope you will forgive me if I get confused with all your changing around of events. I'll try to keep track, but no promises. 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 25, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 58th round:

F2 U2 F2 D' B' U2 L2 D F2 L' R' U2 F' R D U R' U
U' B' D2 B' F D2 F2 R B2 F' L U F' U L2 U' L' U2
F' L' D' B2 D2 R' U2 B F2 L' D F L' B D' R F2 U
R U' R D R2 B' F' D' B' U' R2 B' D' L' U' L' R' U
R D2 B2 F2 R2 D R U' R F2 D2 B2 U R F' D' U' L
D' L' F D U' B L R' D' F' R F2 D' B' U' B2 F
R D B2 D2 R' D' F2 L B U L' U L D2 R B D2 U'
B' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 B' U2 F U' F' U2 R' D'
R U' R' U2 L D' U2 B' U2 R2 U R' B U R D2 L2 U
B U2 F D L D L2 U B F2 D' R2 F2 L B L2 R2 U'
R2 B' F R' B2 R2 B' F D' F2 U2 R B U' L2 F L R'
U2 R2 D2 U F2 R D2 L F2 D' L R2 D B' D B2 R2 B F2


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 22, 2010)

Average 21.49

17.55, 18.98, 26.50, (16.95), 24.10, 20.37, 24.47, (32.04), 20.58, 22.10, 20.53, 19.68
YAY!! New PB average of 12. Was trying to get a sub 20 average of 5 after those first few solve but it was like 20.21.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2010)

Round 58
23.70
23.58, 24.67, 24.42, (35.21), 22.42, 22.94, 24.73, 22.27, (21.99), 22.49, 27.31, 22.14

I guess the nice thing is that it appears that I'm pretty much back to my normal average with smoother, calmer turning. It doesn't help, but at least it doesn't hurt anymore. So it is a little more fun now than it was before. The 35 second solve was a disastrous G perm that required me solving the last pair and OLL again.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Round 58 

Race to sub 20

masteranders1 avg12: 24.77 seconds*

Times:

24.34, (18.83), 25.22, 29.00, 22.21, 25.89, 20.55, (31.58), 29.55, 24.40, 26.35, 20.21


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 57 Results*​
> 
> cincyaviation	17.06
> Zubon	18.86
> ...


 oh no mike please forgive me! i'm sorry to be switching so much but my 4x4x4 sucks too much to do proper times with it, and i'm going to slowly work my way to CN (that's what im hoping)

in short your goood, even if you do screw up (it doesnt matter if you do)


Mike Hughey said:


> *ROUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wooo. first solves of the day too

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.66
worst time: 23.74

current avg5: 19.44 (σ = 0.11)
best avg5: 19.44 (σ = 0.11)

current avg12: 19.96 (σ = 1.43)
best avg12: 19.96 (σ = 1.43)

session avg: 19.96 (σ = 1.43)
session mean: 20.08

18.30, 23.74, 19.88, 18.48, 23.72, 20.04, 20.23, 17.66, 19.57, 19.30, 19.45, 20.60
hate blue as LL, so hard to see


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 22, 2010)

Round 58
13.70, 15.22, 16.13, 15.69, 18.39, 13.61, 21.84, 17.70, 23.39, 16.77, 16.86, 17.75 = 17.00
Aww, so close to sub-17. I'd better hurry up and graduate to let someone else get the top spot. The 23 had 2 pops in it. And the 2nd 13 i looked at the timer and got nervous, it should have been a 12.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 23, 2010)

Round 58
23.52, 22.89, 23.20, 23.66, 23.91, 22.09, 23.94, 25.33, 21.92, 25.72, 24.06, 25.38 = 23.80

First time I was really nervous for some reason and the second time I get steady singles.


----------



## Metallor (Nov 23, 2010)

Round 58: Avg = 25.20

00:23.11
00:28.37
00:28.34
(00:22.84)
00:26.75
00:25.00
00:23.29
(00:29.68) dropped the cube
00:25.76
00:23.48
00:24.81
00:23.06

I hated every minute of this lot, just wasnt getting good speed, probably my biggest problem was lookahead during f2l and especially finding my first f2l pair. What was potentially going to be my best solve, i got a p oll (a non fast one) and dropped my cube


----------



## emolover (Nov 23, 2010)

Does this count for anything? I just did my first average of 5 that was under 20. 17.95, 17.92, 27.20, 19.09, 19.28=18.78
All of the these were not lucky in anyway and this was just supposed to be a warm up avg of 5.

And the full avg of 12 was 20.67
17.95, 17.92, 27.20, 19.09, 19.28, 18.39, 22.97, 23.95, 18.50, 18.75, 24.64, 23.13


----------



## AvidCuber (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 58
19.51

17.04, 18.85, (30.01), 22.21, 18.11, 18.99, 20.07, 25.59, (16.34), 17.04, 19.01, 18.14

Good average. On the 30.01, I misrecognized the PLL. And all were NL except for the 18.99 I think, which had an OLL skip. Also, I think part of what has been holding my times back is the lighting; my house's lighting is pretty horrible in all the rooms, and on my desk it's really dark and has very yellow lighting, and I made a few color recognition mistakes in this average (pretty much all the sup-20s). I think I may get a new lamp there. Without Daylight Savings anymore, I don't cube while it's light out and that's where I got most of my good light from throughout the spring/summer/fall.

Anyway, so I believe I've graduated, thanks a lot Mike, for maintaining such an awesome thread!

EDIT: Sorry for quadruple posting, I've deleted them, my Internet was being silly/Speedsolving's error was in the way.


----------



## Winball (Nov 24, 2010)

avg12: 24.16


----------



## emolover (Nov 24, 2010)

Winball said:


> avg12: 24.16



You have to put all of the times you got, not just the average or else it wont be counted for the results.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 24, 2010)

Round 58 results

Cube = A5

1. 26.32
2. 18.44
3. 25.76
4. 23.18
5. 17.09
6. 19.78
7. 25.54
8. 25.81
9. 23.19
10. 21.79
11. 24.61
12. 21.74

Avg 12: 22.98


----------



## scylla (Nov 24, 2010)

round 58
Missed a couple of rounds but im back, with my second best score ever in this thread! Had a pop in the 5th scramble which made my time faster!! (during reparation I saw 2 pairs ready for inserting in F2L whe I actually had planned to do a third pair which would have destroyed these easy pairs)

23.11

12:	00:23.40	x
11:	00:23.76	x
10:	00:25.13	x
9:	00:19.44	x
8:	00:22.21	x
7:	00:22.10	x
6:	00:24.09	x
5:	00:23.77	x
4:	00:27.89	x
3:	00:24.81	x
2:	00:22.42	x
1:	00:17.97	x


----------



## emolover (Nov 25, 2010)

*Avg:23.52*

20.00, 31.81, 20.31, 21.76, 30.78, 20.61, 25.52, 25.30, 20.28, 28.58, 19.73, 22.06 

Wow two solves over 30 and only one under 20... pretty sad average... but it reflects my day.


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 25, 2010)

Average: 21.35
22.28 15.22	19.53	25.42 24.17 (13.69) 23.44 20.80 18.31 (25.44) 22.72 21.56


----------



## Zubon (Nov 26, 2010)

Round 58

23.24 20.95 (26.34) 19.62 18.93 21.25 (17.73) 19.16 19.29 20.11 18.85 17.75

Avg12: *19.92*

Just one question. In the results for last round, it said that I graduated. Do I need to go to the sub15 thread or should I wait until I get an average that is all sub20?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 26, 2010)

Zubon said:


> Round 58
> 
> 23.24 20.95 (26.34) 19.62 18.93 21.25 (17.73) 19.16 19.29 20.11 18.85 17.75
> 
> ...


 
your pick. you should move onto sub15 thread though


----------



## Zubon (Nov 26, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> your pick. you should move onto sub15 thread though


 
I'll try the sub 15 thread but I have a feeling that I'll be back here in one week.....


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Nov 26, 2010)

times :
DNF, 34.08, 22.50, 19.66, 17.41, 19.44, 22.50, 25.36, 14.87, 22.44, 18.83, 22.18
session avg: 22.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2010)

*Round 58 Results*​

cincyaviation	17.00
AvidCuber	19.51
RyanReese09 (green cross)	19.96
NSKuber	21.35
cubefan4848	21.49
mehran_bj6890	22.44
andrewki	22.98
scylla	23.11
emolover	23.52
Mike Hughey	23.70
Imperatrix	23.80
Winball	24.16
masteranders1	24.77
Metallor	25.20

Congratulations to AvidCuber, who graduated this round!

cincyaviation is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Zubon	19.92

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 29, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 59th round:

D2 L D2 B2 D R2 D2 R' U L F2 L2 B L2 D2 L2 U2
B' D' R' D2 L' U' L2 B F U' B D2 R2 U B2 D' B2 U'
B' F2 U' R D L2 U F U2 R' D' L B U' R' B2 F
L2 D2 L F2 D2 F U' L B L2 B U' R' B' L' U' B
U2 L2 D' F' U R U' L2 B2 D' L F2 U2 F' L' D' F2
F D' B2 U2 R D2 R' U B' R' F2 L D B2 L' U L' B
U2 B2 R D2 B2 U L D' F D B' L D2 B' R D' B
L U R' D B' U' B2 R2 F L' D' U2 B2 U F2 L' U' F'
B F D' L' F' U R2 B D' B L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 R'
D2 R2 D2 B2 L D' B U R' B' R2 F' L F' R' U F'
B2 U2 L U' F2 R' B2 F2 D' B L2 U B' F D L D2 F'
R B' R2 F2 R' B L2 U2 R' D2 R B' F L' U' R2 B' F2


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Race to sub 20 Round 59

masteranders1 avg12: 24.97

Times:

26.10, (30.62), 24.47, 25.77, 21.26, (20.76), 30.05, 21.26, 22.72, 24.60, 27.97, 25.45

I am forced to use a store bought for this average because the blue sticers on my FII are so faded that they look like white. This is a good average for a store bought, though. If I used my FII and the stickers weren't faded, I probably would've got a sub 20 single and maybe a sub 24 average.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike you missed me I think
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...cing-to-sub-20&p=490376&viewfull=1#post490376


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 27, 2010)

Average 23.78

22.67, 22.44, 26.89, 21.86, 21.32, 26.97, 21.56, (31.98), 23.61, (19.86), 26.03, 24.48

This was a big fail. Only one sub 20 single and a sup 30.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 27, 2010)

Round 59 (OH):
20.11, 26.02, 18.72, 21.83, 19.24, 21.50, 25.10, 21.85, 24.89, (17.19), (27.18), 23.99 = 22.32


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mike you missed me I think
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...cing-to-sub-20&p=490376&viewfull=1#post490376


 
Sorry - I added you now. It's a lot harder to see stuff on the computer I'm using now, so I'm making mistakes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 27, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry - I added you now. It's a lot harder to see stuff on the computer I'm using now, so I'm making mistakes.


 
it's all good. now i dont know if i wanna continue with green cross 
edit-decided to do it

19.7 average

19.73, 23.57, 18.60, 23.05, 18.42, 18.17, 12.32[wat pll skip], 20.10, 17.98, 20.15, 21.06, 19.71


----------



## NSKuber (Nov 27, 2010)

Average: 20.38
22.20	18.42	19.52	19.91	18.55	18.64	20.83	(15.97) (25.95) 19.88 24.05 21.83
Damn, I was so close! Last 2 attempts were fail...


----------



## choza244 (Nov 27, 2010)

average of 12: 23.32

21.13 (20.47) (DNF) 25.20 25.85 21.94 25.36 21.53 22.54 22.92 21.25 25.57

damn, the other times i participated i did better averages, and it was like a month ago


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 27, 2010)

Round 59 
15.44, 22.64, 25.13, 17.14, 14.34, 18.94, 22.09, 17.52, 24.41, 20.89, 21.30, 16.77 = 19.71
Color neutral, figured i might as well do it now, not all of the bad times were non-white/yellow, and not all the good times were white/yellow. The best solve in the avg wasn't anyway.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 28, 2010)

Round 59 results

Cube = A5

1. 22.16
2. 20.73
3. 23.96
4. 23.20
5. 23.56
6. 14.95
7. 25.81
8. 22.56
9. 24.70
10. 23.39
11. 23.58
12. 14.84

Avg of 12: 22.28


----------



## emolover (Nov 29, 2010)

*Avg:22.62*
21.75, 26.55, 22.73, 22.36, 18.94, 23.38, 23.92, 20.39, 21.52, 25.30, 20.70, 24.17 
I hate 3x3 so much...


----------



## iChanZer0 (Nov 29, 2010)

25.53
Times:
26.71
24.36
21.61
29.68
23.74
28.63
25.92
21.60
24.23
25.65
27.85
26.60


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 29, 2010)

average of 12: 29.77

29.41 30.03 (37.46) 28.88 26.65 (25.16) 30.34 29.34 28.50 34.33 26.97 33.28

Damn 37 and 34 could have been alot better with out you!!!!!


----------



## poller (Nov 29, 2010)

Rubik's cube
29.11.2010 20:20:57 - 20:30:00

Mean: 24.11
Standard deviation: 4.67
Best Time: 16.09
Worst Time: 32.89

Best average of 5: 22.00
8-12 - 21.52 22.88 (31.18) 21.60 (20.62)

*Best average of 12: 24.03*
1-12 - 21.57 22.61 (32.89) (16.09) 26.06 22.72 29.58 21.52 22.88 31.18 21.60 20.62

1. 21.57 B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D B' R' U' L2 F' D2 B2 L2 D' R'
2. 22.61 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D U' L2 B' L' D B2 D F2 U' L B L2 U'
3. 32.89 F2 D F2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L' B F' L F D2 U2 R B2 D2 U'
4. 16.09 F2 U R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R B F U2 R U' F' L2 U' B2 U'
5. 26.06 D F2 D B2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' L' F D' F2 L' U2 R L U' F
6. 22.72 R2 U' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U L' U2 F' D2 U' B2 L' B2 R' U2
7. 29.58 R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' F' R' D L F' R2 F2 U R L'
8. 21.52 R2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U R2 U' B' L' F' R U B R' F' D' R2
9. 22.88 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' L F' U2 R' D2 F' D' B L2 D2
10. 31.18 U2 B2 U F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D B U L U' F' D R' B' U F2 U'
11. 21.60 B2 U2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 F R2 D' U' L D2 B F' L B' R
12. 20.62 B2 U R2 D R2 B2 R2 U B2 R B' F' D' R D' U B' R2 D' L2


4. solve was pll skip an sune.. the rest okay... but... 3rd i think my head gone standby ... 7. and 10. jeah my sometime fails.. i hope i can join this sub 20 race..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

Round 59
23.62
22.15, (32.91), 24.86, (20.21), 22.96, 25.53, 24.59, 25.63, 21.58, 20.53, 23.09, 25.30

Still trying to go smooth. Still doesn't really make much difference one way or the other.

Sorry I'm so late with this - I'll have the next one up in about 10 hours. I'll probably extend the next one to Friday, and then try to catch up again fully next Monday.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 30, 2010)

32.94 OH a12
29.85, 26.95, 26.70, 30.33, 31.77, 33.73, 32.47, DNF(34.80), 42.11, 34.06, 34.72, 33.45
uh.... what is this >_<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

*Round 59 Results*​

RyanReese09 (green cross)	19.70
cincyaviation (color neutral)	19.71
NSKuber	20.38
andrewki	22.28
Elliot (OH)	22.32
emolover	22.62
choza244	23.32
Mike Hughey	23.62
cubefan4848	23.78
poller	24.03
masteranders1	24.97
ichanZer0	25.53
Tall5001	29.77
ZB_FTW!!! (OH)	32.94

Since cincyaviation has just had his third consecutive round with a sub-20 result, I consider him to have graduated now. Congratulations! However, since this entry was done color neutral, I will also consider this the first successful result as color neutral.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 2, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 60th round:

L' U' B' F' R B2 R D L B L F' U' L' B' F R'
B' L2 D' B D2 F' R' D F' U F' D' B' R' F L B2 R U'
D' L D U F2 R' B2 L R B2 F' L2 F2 D L' F L D
F2 L U L F2 D F2 U2 R U B2 F' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 U'
R2 F' U2 R' U L' D L R2 D2 L U2 B' D2 U2 R D U
L' F L U' B2 L' F2 D B' F2 L R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F
D' U2 R2 D' R B R2 B D' F' D F' D L' F U' L U
U2 F2 L' B U R2 U B F2 L' F2 L' U' B2 D' L2 U
L2 F U2 R' D' U2 B L' F' U2 F2 D' F' L' F R2 D' U'
R' D' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U' R2 F' R' D2 U' F' L U2 B' U'
B2 U' R' U2 F U L U' L' B L' U2 L B' R F' R D'
B' U B2 R2 B L2 D R2 D2 F D2 F R' B' L' B D U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2010)

Round 60
24.75
22.32, 25.56, 26.80, 23.96, 25.33, 23.69, (22.32), 26.17, 22.85, (27.35), 27.05, 23.76

My worst in months.


----------



## poller (Nov 30, 2010)

Average: 24.18
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 18.58
Worst Time: 26.78
Individual Times:
1.	24.40	L' U' B' F' R B2 R D L B L F' U' L' B' F R'
2.	(26.78)	B' L2 D' B D2 F' R' D F' U F' D' B' R' F L B2 R U'
3.	23.63	D' L D U F2 R' B2 L R B2 F' L2 F2 D L' F L D
4.	(18.58)	F2 L U L F2 D F2 U2 R U B2 F' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 U'
5.	25.00	R2 F' U2 R' U L' D L R2 D2 L U2 B' D2 U2 R D U
6.	25.25	L' F L U' B2 L' F2 D B' F2 L R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F
7.	23.33	D' U2 R2 D' R B R2 B D' F' D F' D L' F U' L U
8.	25.77	U2 F2 L' B U R2 U B F2 L' F2 L' U' B2 D' L2 U
9.	24.83	L2 F U2 R' D' U2 B L' F' U2 F2 D' F' L' F R2 D' U'
10.	22.08	R' D' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U' R2 F' R' D2 U' F' L U2 B' U'
11.	21.55	B2 U' R' U2 F U L U' L' B L' U2 L B' R F' R D'
12.	25.94	B' U B2 R2 B L2 D R2 D2 F D2 F R' B' L' B D U

not so baad fails but not realy good.. personal best is 21.xx..


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Nov 30, 2010)

Statistics for 11-30-2010 18:41:50

*Average: 17.59*
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 13.95
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	14.84	L' U' B' F' R B2 R D L B L F' U' L' B' F R'
2.	16.86	B' L2 D' B D2 F' R' D F' U F' D' B' R' F L B2 R U'
3.	15.46	D' L D U F2 R' B2 L R B2 F' L2 F2 D L' F L D
4.	16.09	F2 L U L F2 D F2 U2 R U B2 F' L' D2 R2 B2 L2 U'
5.	24.04	R2 F' U2 R' U L' D L R2 D2 L U2 B' D2 U2 R D U
6.	(DNF)	L' F L U' B2 L' F2 D B' F2 L R2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F
7.	19.34	D' U2 R2 D' R B R2 B D' F' D F' D L' F U' L U
8.	15.95	U2 F2 L' B U R2 U B F2 L' F2 L' U' B2 D' L2 U
9.	(13.95)	L2 F U2 R' D' U2 B L' F' U2 F2 D' F' L' F R2 D' U'
10.	20.66	R' D' B' D2 R' B2 D2 U' R2 F' R' D2 U' F' L U2 B' U'
11.	15.78	B2 U' R' U2 F U L U' L' B L' U2 L B' R F' R D'
12.	16.89	B' U B2 R2 B L2 D R2 D2 F D2 F R' B' L' B D U

It's been a long time, and much improvement has appeared. I think it's safe to say I accidentally graduated this thread quite some time ago.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 30, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

18.05 21.80 21.55 19.50 19.30 (17.72) 20.69 19.55 19.80 (22.03) 18.05 19.83

= *19.81*

_Back in after a small 3x3 break. Trying to learn BLD now. My T, Y and J perm are a lot quicker now._


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 30, 2010)

Oops, i didn't mean for that result to be counted as color neutral, i was just commenting that it was, because that's the norm for me now, anyway, i'm still sub-20 color neutral, so i'll just be in the sub-15 thread from now on. Also, I would like to thank you for making this possible, for some reason this thread has survived the longest out of all the races, and we have you and koreancuber to thank for it.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

Meh. I never practiced green cross at all since last week. did 10 warmup solves and then did this
it's meh

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.66
worst time: 22.78

current avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.17)
best avg5: 18.58 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 19.21 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 19.21 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 19.21 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 19.30


16.66, 17.95, 21.07, 20.54, 17.24, 19.88, 19.05[pll skip], 21.00, 18.84, 22.78, 18.28, 18.29


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 1, 2010)

times :
29.12, 20.03+, 16.34, 21.19, 25.48, 16.90, 19.69, 25.21, 18.17, 19.70, 21.72, 23.85

session avg: 21.19


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

Average : *20.30*
Times:
1. 18.75
2. 18.12
3. 25.41 (did the cross wrongly)
4. 20.02
5. 18.61
6. 21.63
7. (14.36) (New personal best!!)
8. 18.21
9. 18.26
10. 18.79
11. (26.71) (wrong cross again)
12. 24.78

This was done after i took a break from cubing as i suffered from cuber's thumb a couple of days ago.This is my first time in this race thread and it's quite fun!!


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 1, 2010)

Average: 19.86
21.12	19.45	19.73	17.81	(15.97) (24.58) 16.95 22.42 20.00 19.86 18.83 22.47
Very good for me!
.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 1, 2010)

(14.84), 22.29, 19.82, 19.00, (22.84), 20.60, 18.29, 20.34, 20.29, 20.06, 19.89, 21.68 = 20.34 (OH)

>_>


----------



## chickenfly34 (Dec 2, 2010)

Average: 21.67

20.73
25.26
18.95
24.16
19.16
22.50
25.22
18.73
22.51
20.57
23.24
19.05

Can not sub-20, whyyyyyyyyyyyyy?:confused:


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Dec 2, 2010)

31.98
28.17
36.97
28.13
27.11
36.07
46.22
38.57
26.73
36.12
30.25
35.63

Average: 32.9

Last two weeks have been mega busy so didn't do those ones. Average has gotten about a second higher from last time I participated. Probably because I haven't practiced much.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 2, 2010)

12:	00:31.04	x
11:	00:27.46	x
10:	00:30.41	x
9:	00:25.35	x
8:	00:32.91	x
7:	00:31.93	x
6:	00:20.86	x
5:	00:25.67	x
4:	00:33.99	x
3:	00:28.37	x
2:	00:40.58	x
1:	00:35.59	x

Average: 00:30.35 
Best: 00:20.86

Avg. 5: 00:29.43 
3 of 5: 00:29.63

Avg. 10: 00:28.80 
10 of 12: 00:30.27

Using cubetimer.com ><


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Race to sub 20 Round 60

masteranders1 avg12: 23.72*


Times:

26.97, 26.38, 26.48, 20.83, (27.04), 23.09, 21.61, 26.07, (20.11), 21.31, 23.88, 20.56

Would've been better if I didn't screw up on the first 5 solves and if that 20.11 was sub 20. Decent average; definite room for improvement.


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2010)

*Current avg12: 21.96*
23.05, 20.11, 19.06, 23.23, 23.05, 21.80, 19.16, 19.64, 24.84, 26.77, 22.58, 22.13 

Pretty good. I think this is my best avg for the race to sub 20. It is also only one second worse then my record average of 12.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2010)

*Round 60 Results*​

CharlesOBlack	17.59
RyanReese09 (green cross)	19.21
JamesLudlow	19.81
NSKuber	19.86
Sg.Speedcuber	20.3
Yes, We Can! (OH)	20.34
mehran_bj6890	21.19
chickenfly34	21.67
emolover	21.96
masteranders1	23.72
poller	24.18
Mike Hughey	24.75
LearningCode	30.27
Whyusosrs?	32.9

Congratulations to RyanReese09, who has just graduated again with green cross.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 6, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 61st round:

U2 R2 U F2 U2 B U2 L B2 D L' U' F L' D L R2 D
B2 D' B' D2 R' F2 U B2 U L2 F D2 R2 B U B U2 R'
F D' B2 D U F' R D2 F' L' R B R2 F' U' R' F2 R
U F D' F2 D F L' D F U L2 R2 B F2 R U2 R' U2
D' B F' D L D F2 R2 B L D B D' B D R2 D R
D2 L F2 D U' B' U2 F2 D B R B' U2 R2 B2 F' L F2
F' D U' B L F D2 L D2 U2 B' U2 F' U' F L B'
R U' L U' R D' L2 R2 F U2 R' B2 L' B2 D R' F' U'
R2 F L D2 F L' B R D2 F L D' U F2 D B2 L2 U'
R' B2 R2 D L' D B L U' L2 R' D U' R B F2 D U
L2 R2 U2 L B2 L F L2 B R U2 L2 F D F R F2 U'
R' D2 L2 U2 F D L2 B' U B2 L F2 U L' R2 D2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2010)

Round 61
22.30
23.75, 19.71, 23.64, 22.20, 25.02, 22.14, 21.91, 20.34, 23.39, 20.89, (18.73), (25.12)

So I got sick of doing so badly and decided to just turn as fast as I could for a change (first time I've done that in weeks). And I got the best time I've had in weeks! (But perhaps the PLL practice I've been doing helped a bit too.) A counting sub-20 is always nice for me.

Please note that I will be catching up to the normal schedule next week, so this round should close promptly on Monday.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 3, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 61_

20.55 19.55 21.19 19.65 16.80 17.94 20.03 (21.59) 17.69 19.58 (16.53) 19.05 = *19.20*

_Comment - Possibly only 1 more round left. I'm not entirely sure I'm ready though._


----------



## EricReese (Dec 3, 2010)

*Round 61 Average 26.10*

1. 26.32, 
2. 23.70, 
3. 25.59, 
4. 30.56, 
5. 21.68, 
6. 24.36, 
7. 26.50, 
8. 27.79, 
9. 25.24, 
10. 28.40, 
11. 26.27, 
12. 26.80

new pb average. I facepalmed at my 30 second time. I was hoping not to have one of them -_-


----------



## cubefan4848 (Dec 3, 2010)

Average 21.86

21.18, 22.87, (28.95), 19.11, 22.83, 22.42, 20.79, (17.70), 20.57, 24.69, 22.04, 22.14

This new Lingyun is awesome I have got two, 21 second averages of 12 today


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 4, 2010)

*Round 61 Race to sub 20

masteranders1 avg12: 23.29*

Times:

22.72, 24.37, (31.96), 23.86, 23.76, 23.68, (20.02), 21.96, 23.55, 23.76, 21.74, 23.50

Good average. Again, no sub 20 single (20.02 was awfully close) and a 31.96 a perm fail.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 4, 2010)

Round 61

Avg: 22.78

22.34 21.20 21.31 22.47 22.68 24.77 21.91 (25.11) 24.82 23.36 (20.21) 22.97


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 4, 2010)

Ugh, I got nervous while cubing and felt that I screwed up a lot ><

12:	00:29.20	x
11:	00:27.22	x
10:	00:24.07	x
9:	00:29.53	x
8:	00:26.48	x
7:	00:22.87	x
6:	00:26.70	x
5:	00:27.26	x
4:	00:22.89	x
3:	00:35.34	x
2:	00:29.64	x
1:	00:30.12	x

*Average: 00:27.61* 
Best: 00:22.87

Avg. 5: 00:27.30 
3 of 5: 00:27.63

Avg. 10: 00:27.15 
10 of 12: 00:27.31


----------



## Zubon (Dec 4, 2010)

Round 61


17.26 18.73 22.64 (17.10) 21.44 17.68 23.52 (23.70) 22.12 17.28 22.23 21.23

Avg12: *20.41*


It looks like I will not be moving on to the sub15 thread just yet....


----------



## poller (Dec 4, 2010)

Average: 24.02
Standard Deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 19.43
Worst Time: 34.16
Individual Times:
1.	26.19	U2 R2 U F2 U2 B U2 L B2 D L' U' F L' D L R2 D
2.	20.50	B2 D' B' D2 R' F2 U B2 U L2 F D2 R2 B U B U2 R'
3.	25.72	F D' B2 D U F' R D2 F' L' R B R2 F' U' R' F2 R
4.	20.94	U F D' F2 D F L' D F U L2 R2 B F2 R U2 R' U2
5.	27.90	D' B F' D L D F2 R2 B L D B D' B D R2 D R
6.	26.80	D2 L F2 D U' B' U2 F2 D B R B' U2 R2 B2 F' L F2
7.	20.71	F' D U' B L F D2 L D2 U2 B' U2 F' U' F L B'
8.	25.65	R U' L U' R D' L2 R2 F U2 R' B2 L' B2 D R' F' U'
9.	(19.43)	R2 F L D2 F L' B R D2 F L D' U F2 D B2 L2 U'
10.	(34.16)	R' B2 R2 D L' D B L U' L2 R' D U' R B F2 D U
11.	20.65	L2 R2 U2 L B2 L F L2 B R U2 L2 F D F R F2 U'
12.	25.13	R' D2 L2 U2 F D L2 B' U B2 L F2 U L' R2 D2 F

cut my finger yesterday so sometime turning hurts and the times got bad.. the rest (good timers i like much )


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 4, 2010)

Average: 19.86
18.59	19.75	20.34	18.48	(32.39) 18.80 (16.19) 20.70 20.50 19.53 18.34 23.61.
Fifth attempt was an awful cross ><.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 4, 2010)

16.80, 18.47, 15.91, 23.58, 20.42, 19.78, (14.43), 21.01, 19.28, 18.80, (24.88), 18.98 = 19.30 (OH)


----------



## Smacky (Dec 5, 2010)

Round 61
Average: 24.85 (PB)

23.36
22.84
25.52
21.38 
23.97 
25.95 
23.62 
28.26 
(28.54) 
(19.42) 
25.42 
28.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2010)

*Round 61 Results*​

James Ludlow	19.2
Yes, We Can! (OH)	19.3
NSKuber	19.86
Zubon	20.41
cubefan4848	21.86
Mike Hughey	22.3
choza244	22.78
masteranders1	23.29
poller	24.02
Smacky	24.85
EricReese	26.1
LearningCode	27.61

James Ludlow and NSKuber are both one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 9, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 62nd round:

D L2 B2 D R B' D U2 L2 D B D' B' F' D' B' F2 R'
R' D L2 B L' D' L R' B' D' B2 F D B' R' D' B'
D' B U B F2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R F R2 F2 L' U
D L2 B2 D B L B2 D2 L' F2 D2 U' R' U L' B L' R'
U B2 R U2 R2 F' D' L R' U' R' F2 U' L2 F' R' B U2
L2 F2 D' U F2 U2 L D2 U2 R D B R2 D F U' L2 R' D2
B D L2 R' F' L' B2 U2 L2 B2 F' L R2 F2 L F2 D F'
D2 U R' B2 U B' L' U' L U2 L B2 F D' B2 F L'
F' L D U' B2 L2 R' B R2 U F' D F2 R B' F2 D2 F2
L' F' D' F' L F2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 L' U' F' R' D' R'
D L2 R D' L D2 B2 L2 U L' D' B' L' B F' R U
R B2 R' D2 R2 D2 B F U' B2 D L2 R D2 U' L D U


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha - I won a round lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2010)

Round 62
24.52
22.66, 23.12, (30.23), 23.41, 26.56, 27.12, 26.41, (22.34), 23.69, 22.44, 23.18, 26.56

Trying for smooth solving with good lookahead again. This was a really bad average, but I did the Sunday Contest right before it and that was pretty good (sub-23), so I'll write this one off to being an unlucky average.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 6, 2010)

12:	00:28.72	x
11:	00:22.03	x
10:	00:29.91	x
9:	00:26.44	x
8:	00:22.57	x
7:	00:29.27	x
6:	00:27.24	x
5:	00:32.13	x
4:	00:27.68	x
3:	00:28.24	x
2:	00:24.67	x
1:	00:31.11	x


*Average: 00:27.50 *
Best: 00:22.03

Avg. 5: 00:25.93 
3 of 5: 00:25.91

Avg. 10: 00:27.42 
10 of 12: 00:27.59


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 6, 2010)

19.09, 20.11, (24.34), 20.44, (16.10), 22.13, 18.81, 19.57, 20.85, 22.53, 20.86, 18.17 = 20.26 (OH)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 6, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 62_

(17.19) 19.53 (22.83) 17.69 19.81 19.43 19.90 21.56 19.75 18.58 21.65 20.43 = *19.83*

_Comment - Although, technically I've graduated now, I'm going to stick around untill I can get a sub20 avg100. If that's okay?_


----------



## Toad (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you learnt full PLL yet James?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 6, 2010)

How does one sub-20 without full PLL? o.0


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> How does one sub-20 without full PLL? o.0


 
easily?


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 6, 2010)

Eh..
I don't research this stuff much, I just kinda' stick to Fridrich..

So, mind telling me what you do to get sub-20 without full-PLL? o.0


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 6, 2010)

toad - not yet lol. i now use r and e in speedsolves, but not v or g.
learning code - practise f2l.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 6, 2010)

Were those serious questions?

You can learn all 4 G perms in one day, just use bad mephs site and if you have trouble remembering them, just remember to keep the 1x2x2 block on top of the cube. if that is messed up then you messed up. Try and see what I mean. They really are easy to learn and recognize


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh ****
Imma' try concentrating on that now ._.

[EDIT]
Eh, yea, they were serious questions =x
I'm stuck on 28seconds ><


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 6, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> Eh..
> I don't research this stuff much, I just kinda' stick to Fridrich..
> 
> So, mind telling me what you do to get sub-20 without full-PLL? o.0


 
use roux...


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 7, 2010)

AVG. - 26.21
26.03, 30.00, 26.45, 21.31, 26.06, 25.80, 28.45, 25.80, 29.23, 26.10, 26.87, 20.70


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 7, 2010)

*Round 62 

masteranders1 avg12: 24.84*

Disgusting. I'm ashamed.

Times:

29.16, 22.00, 22.61, 23.77, 20.79, 21.92, 25.99, 29.32, DNF(10.78), 25.76, 25.84, 22.03


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 7, 2010)

Average: 19.54
20.06	19.62	18.81	19.92	(15.09) 16.39 18.55 18.06 (34.88) 22.77 19.80	21.41	
Screwed up last attempts.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 9, 2010)

Average: 22.14 seconds (2H)
Individual Times: 20.32, (25.29), (19.99), 21.36, 22.62, 23.92, 20.63, 21.94, 24.49, 24.72, 20.73, 20.64

I wanted another sub-20..


----------



## choza244 (Dec 9, 2010)

Round 62

Avg: 21.23

(24.00), 23.46, 19.90, 23.78, 20.45, 22.96, 18.32, 22.92, 19.50, 21.46, 19.57, (14.79)

The last one was almost my personal best


----------



## Smacky (Dec 9, 2010)

Round 62
Average: 25.05

1. 24.63 
2. 26.57 
3. 24.03 
4. 22.62 
5. 23.43 
6. 27.90
7. 26.80 
8. 23.07 
9. (27.95) 
10. 26.99 
11. (22.24) 
12. 24.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

*Round 62 Results*​

NSKuber	19.54
James Ludlow	19.83
Yes, We Can! (OH)	20.26
choza244	21.23
AustinReed	22.14
Mike Hughey	24.52
masteranders1	24.84
Smacky	25.05
cuber952	26.21
LearningCode	27.59

Congratulations to NSKuber and James Ludlow, who both graduated this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 13, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 63rd round:

F U' R' B' D L R F2 D' U R' U' L' B' F2 D F D
B2 L' F D2 B' U F U2 L2 D2 U F R D2 L U2 R U2
B' L' R2 D U2 F R' B2 L' D' R2 U B2 D B L B U
F L' D' F' U' B' R' U2 B F' D R2 U' L2 B U' R
F2 L B D2 F2 U2 F D' F' D L2 D L' F' R D L' F2
B2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 B L B2 D' R2 U' L F2 R U2 R2
R2 D' F2 U2 L2 F L R U' F' D L2 D2 F U' L2 U' F
R' D2 L' F' R' U' L2 D' F R2 U' B' D2 U2 B' R' D2 F2
B U L' B D2 U L2 R' D L F L2 F R' U' F U2 F2
D U' L2 R' D' R2 D' L2 B L2 R2 F U2 R' U' F R'
B' D' B L' U' L D B2 L2 D2 L U B2 R' B2 U B R2
B2 F' D' L D B U2 L R D2 B D' B U F' L2 D2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2010)

Round 63
23.07
24.64, 22.04, 21.83, 25.00, 22.56, (30.81), 22.17, (18.74), 23.12, 24.20, 19.15, 25.99

I can't help it - my times are just too bad on average if I try to focus on smoothness and lookahead. I went all out this time - I was in typical competition mode - shaking like crazy and all. And while I did have a couple of disasters, at least I had two sub-20s and an average more like what I was getting a few weeks ago before I started trying for going smooth. I'm averaging close to 25 seconds when I try for smooth turning and good lookahead.


----------



## ssb150388 (Dec 9, 2010)

Round 63
*22.60*
20.37 23.22 22.44 25.96 23.07 22.44 20.36 22.71 20.43 23.46 21.94 32.16

Used the newly learnt OLL in the last solve. I have to pause for the new ones 
So didnt attempt using them in previous solves.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Dec 10, 2010)

Average: 21.40

21.45
24.35
23.15
21.78
22.73
19.97
18.99
19.29
22.83
24.03
20.20
18.07

I dont know why my hand tremble today, so hard to control the cube, but still can not sub-20!! :fp


----------



## hatter (Dec 10, 2010)

*22.53*

22.55
(28.80)
(19.87)
23.02
20.34
24.83
22.17
22.50
23.99
23.23
20.05
22.61


this is actually better than average for me.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 10, 2010)

Round 63.
Average : 18.76
Times :
1. 19.00
2. 20.46
3. 18.26
4. 19.76
5. (22.46)
6. 18.78
7. 19.65
8. 15.33 
9. 20.20
10. 17.31
11. (12.77) New NL Personal Best!!!
12. 18.93


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey!
A Singaporean cuber!
Lol


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 10, 2010)

times :
17.95+, 37.26, 24.96, 24.50, 18.52, 21.41, 20.53, 19.42, 17.38, 20.14, 24.87, 21.38
session avg: 21.37


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 10, 2010)

*Round 63 Race to sub 20

masteranders1 avg12: 23.15*

Times:
26.50, 21.77, 22.38, 25.22, 22.15, 19.14, 22.33, 26.21, 19.26, 23.89, 24.72, 23.57

Good average, should have been sub 23 though. The 19.14 was a pll skip, and the 19.26 was an a perm (I think).


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 10, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 63_

19.08 23.86 23.66 17.77 21.65 20.50 23.11 20.75 22.00 20.03 23.58 19.50 = *21.39*

_Comment - starting to become colour neutral. This was done on opposite cross. Will keep at it till I'm sub 20._


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hrm, I guess it's time to practice OH.
I'm in, now that I'm sure I can sub30 consistently.
Maybe we can add a magic scramble set?


----------



## emolover (Dec 11, 2010)

Round 63
Avg: *20.92*
21.74, 16.06, 18.67, 25.24, 17.97, 24.33, 18.23, 20.66, 22.94, 20.72, 19.94, 23.98 

I havent competed in the last two competitions. 5/12 sub 20
Im getting close.


----------



## Elliot (Dec 11, 2010)

Round 63 (OH):
18.87, (17.67), 23.15, (27.49), 27.25+, 23.88, 21.67, 23.83, 18.82, 19.37, 20.89, 23.85 = 22.16


----------



## Metallor (Dec 12, 2010)

Round 63
(20.83)
(28.51)
21.87
22.13
22.48
24.48
25.52
23.23
24.82
27.48
23.08
27.26

Avg 12=24.24


----------



## choza244 (Dec 13, 2010)

damn avg

Round 63

Avg: 23.44

(20.79), 21.66, 21.95, 25.55, (28.07), 24.66, 23.96, 21.08, 22.75, 23.08, 25.72, 23.96


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2010)

*Round 63 Results*​

Sg.Speedcuber	18.76
emolover	20.92
mehran_bj6890	21.37
James Ludlow (opposite cross)	21.39
chickenfly34	21.4
Elliot (OH)	22.16
hatter	22.53
ssb150388	22.6
Mike Hughey	23.07
masteranders1	23.15
choza244	23.44
Metallor	24.24

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 16, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 64th round:

B' F U L' D2 B D B R' U F D' L F U R B2 F
R2 D2 L' U' L' F L R D' F2 R' F L2 F R2 B L2 R2
R2 D' F U B2 F' L B' D2 B' R' B' F U B' R2 F2 R'
F' D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 B' L F' L' D' U2 R B2 U B R2
L2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 D R2 D' B L2 F2
U F2 L2 B R2 U2 B L B' R' F' L R' D' R' F2 R2
L D L2 F R F2 U B F' R' U2 B2 U R B' D2 F2
L B D2 B' U R2 U' R F' L' U2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2
L' D R' F U B L2 F2 U' B F' U2 B L F L' R'
D L' R U2 B2 R B U B2 L R2 U F L U' F D' U'
B U' R' D' U2 R' D2 B' F2 R' D2 B R2 F' D' R2 F
F L B2 F L D' F' R' D2 F' D L' F2 D' F2 U' B D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2010)

Round 64
25.55
27.11, 25.06, 27.20, 25.96, (23.00), 26.35, 23.64, 24.10, (31.81), 26.08, 24.80, 25.21

Wow, that was bad. I don't seem to be able to recognize the first pair after the cross today. It's funny how some days, I'm just terrible at that. This is definitely one of those days.


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 13, 2010)

OH

Average 22.69
Times:
23.73, (18.31), 19.33, 21.74, 21.55, 20.85, 28.38, 21.61, 27.00, (31.76), 21.48, 21.26

(Cross on white and yellow.)


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 13, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 64_

18.98 23.30 20.08 (17.77) 20.08 23.03 19.07 20.15 21.29 21.60 19.57 (26.20) = *20.72*

_Comment - Opposite cross. EDIT - lol 20.41 White cross. Consistent_


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 13, 2010)

masteranders1

Round 64 Race to sub 20

Average of 12: 23.91
1. 20.72 
2. (31.52) 
3. 24.34 
4. (18.79) 
5. 20.17 
6. 24.28 
7. 26.73 
8. 26.53 
9. 26.91 
10. 23.86 
11. 22.13 
12. 23.41 

Kind of bad, but I'm sick at home. I'll do better when I get well again.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 14, 2010)

Round 64
Average:18.67
Times:
1. 20.39
2. (14.23)
3. 18.33
4. 18.58
5. 16.97
6. 21.79
7. 17.06
8. 17.09
9. 15.44
10. (22.60)
11. 20.75
12. 20.32

Pretty decent average for me.Although average is sub-20,some of the times were not,so I'll continue in this thread till all my times are below 20 then I'll move on to sub 15.


----------



## hatter (Dec 14, 2010)

*23.02*

22.36 
21.62	
23.84 
20.90 
(13.51) [LL skip. whoa!] 
22.53 
25.62 
27.68 
22.08 
(27.93) 
19.99 
23.56 

Thats my second 13.xx solve this week. so frustrating that I can get those, but on average im nearly 50% slower than that!


----------



## choza244 (Dec 14, 2010)

Round 64

Avg: 21.28

22.25, 19.68, (24.81), 20.62, 17.61, 23.45, 21.19, (15.92), 20.88, 21.88, 23.43, 21.76

oK, this one was much better than round 63


----------



## emolover (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG I got second place this round!!!


----------



## EricReese (Dec 16, 2010)

*Round 64*

Average of 12: 23.13
1. (18.02) 
2. 26.31 
3. 22.67 
4. 23.69 
5. 24.10 
6. 24.09 
7. 21.52 
8. 21.88 
9. (28.07) such a bad solve..right into a V perm. YAY
10. 23.72 
11. 23.52 
12. 19.83 

It seems like every ao12 I do tonight I keep breaking my pb. I should have waited until the end of tonight  Dunno how I did so good. I think my haiyan has met its end. Its too locky, poppy, and bad now. D39 aint lubing it much either anymore too. Oh well I get guhong in the mail thursday


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 16, 2010)

Did you remove the times you got pops on? I recall higher times in that average when I came in your room.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 16, 2010)

No? I didnt.


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 16, 2010)

session avg: 18.82
21.06, 16.10, 19.19, DNF(21.24), 18.87, 19.11, 22.01, 15.75, 18.98, 17.98, 19.14, (14.00)

Finally I did it.
The last solve was a OLL skip.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 16, 2010)

*Average: 22.59*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 26.12
2. 18.80
3. 23.00
4. 24.22
5. 20.77
6. 23.70
7. 23.36
8. 22.97
9. 19.24
10. 23.08
11. 21.03
12. 24.52




I'm back!
I've been away for a while. I had to stop cubing so much, and start studying for finals. So, I dropped out of the race, but I can keep going now. Seems like I'm pretty much at the same place I left off. Maybe a tad bit better.



Also, to RyanReese:
I remember you had asked to see a video of me, to see what I could improve on. This was right when I stopped doing this race. But, now that I'm back, I still want to upload a video for you to see. I'll probably do an average of 5. I still want to thank you for helping me out, if you still want to.

I'll probably make a whole new thread for it in the video section, but put a link to it in my next Sub-20 Race entry.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2010)

*Round 64 Results*​

Sg.Speedcuber	18.67
mehran_bj6890	18.82
James Ludlow	20.72
choza244	21.28
ElectricDoodie	22.59
HaraldS (OH)	22.69
hatter	23.02
EricReese	23.13
masteranders1	23.91
Mike Hughey	25.55

Sg.Speedcuber is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

I came in last place this week - I think this is the first time.  Oh well, I'll do better next week.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, I missed two rounds. I have sub-20 in this race, but not in avg100, so I'll stay here for couple rounds until my avg100 is sub-20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2010)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 20, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 65th round:

F2 D' U B F' D B L2 U2 R2 D' F' D R D R U
R' B R D' U L' U B' D2 R U2 R' F L B U R' U
B' L' F L2 D2 B' L D' R D' F' U L2 R2 D2 U' L' R'
L2 D R2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 U' F2 U L' F U' R2 B2 U'
F' R F L' D R' D F2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 R' F' D2 B2
F2 U' F2 U L2 B D B2 F R' F L D' B U R' B2 D' U'
R B' F' U2 L' B R B2 U' B' R2 D2 B2 R' B U'
D L R' B U' R D' F L2 R2 F2 R2 D' F L2 R' U' F'
B D' B2 L2 D R D' U2 F D L' F2 D R' U2 L B
L2 D R2 D2 L D' L2 R U' L2 D' F R U' L' D2 L U2
L' D' R' D2 R' F' U' L2 F L' R2 U' R F2 D2 B L2 U
R B D' L2 R2 F' D' B R B2 D2 B F2 U' R2 F D2 B2


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 16, 2010)

20.21, 22.78, 17.95, 19.40, 28.71, 18.30, 17.51, 19.20, 17.57, 19.74, 23.44, 19.07 = 19.77

Edit : Done OH


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 16, 2010)

Round 64
Average:18.57
Times:
1. 19.81
2. 16.45
3. 18.63
4. 19.89
5. 18.43
6. 19.39
7. 20.14
8. 18.57
9. 18.06
10. 18.72
11. 17.09
12. 17.73

I guess I'll be moving on to sub-15 then.


----------



## hatter (Dec 16, 2010)

*24.32*


19.95	
24.03	
16.93 
26.39	
25.54	
28.51 
26.74	
25.37	
25.94	
21.83	
24.13	
23.31	


I'm getting progressively worse:

Round 63: 22.53, Round 64: 23.02, Round 65: 24.32

Bummer.


----------



## James Ludlow (Dec 16, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

_Round 65_

20.80 19.25 18.83 18.83 21.22 18.16 19.03 20.68 20.55 (17.43) (23.28) 18.94 = *19.63*

_Comment - YWYWYWYWYWYW cross. lol 3and 4_


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 16, 2010)

Round 65
22.97
24.74, 25.60, 24.46, 22.68, 22.01, (18.64), 25.45, 21.71, 19.68, (29.86), 21.58, 21.77

Chris Hardwick is helping me. This is me trying to really follow his mantra of "start slow, end faster". Not bad, actually. I'm completing the cross now easily 3 seconds slower than usual, and yet my overall times are a little better than average.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 17, 2010)

Round 65

Avg: 21.21

19.39, (28.24), 20.81, 26.36, 18.04, 24.64, 20.36, 21.40, 20.37, 17.90, (16.82), 22.85

damn 28, I inserted a bad pair during F2L and that confused me, the 26... i don't know, maybe was too slow lol


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 17, 2010)

20.35, 21.96, 18.97, 18.99, (16.62), 20.32, 17.17, (22.80), 18.33, 19.94, 17.18, 16.90 = 19.01 
Done OH.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 17, 2010)

*Average: 22.26*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 20.73
2. 27.70
3. 20.20
4. 24.34
5. 18.66
6. 23.83
7. 27.05
8. 19.06
9. 19.30
10. 24.30
11. 20.70
12. 23.09


Here's the thread with a video of me doing an Avg of 5, in case RyanReese is still around, and want to see it.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...vice-to-achiever-sub-20-)&p=501898#post501898


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 17, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *Average: 22.26*
> Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory
> 
> Individual Times
> ...


 
Replied in that thread. There were many things that needed work on but that's an example.

I'm uploading a video right now with very slow F2l, then gogo fast LL. 16.67 was my time.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LZdikicT4E


----------



## NSKuber (Dec 18, 2010)

Average: 19.21
21.70	18.36 (23.56) 17.08 (14.52) 20.00 20.97	21.02	19.19	19.83	15.09	18.88
14.52 was non-lucky solve with G-perm!


----------



## scylla (Dec 18, 2010)

round 65

24,90, was lazy to get my fast cube from downstairs, so rather satisfied


12:	00:23.86	x
11:	00:25.37	x
10:	00:21.90	x
9:	00:37.83	x
8:	00:28.85	x
7:	00:20.37	x
6:	00:24.39	x
5:	00:29.95	x
4:	00:23.29	x
3:	00:22.03	x
2:	00:24.56	x
1:	00:24.79	x


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 18, 2010)

times :
17.98, 20.51, 20.79, 18.03, 20.04, 18.20, 24.06, (34.29), 21.19+, 20.32, (17.26), 18.80
session avg: 19.99


----------



## clincr (Dec 18, 2010)

1. 21.79 
2. 22.38 
3. (20.24) 
4. 22.58 
5. 20.43 
6. 29.85 
7. 22.39 
8. 25.76 
9. 20.43 
10. (33.35) 
11. 23.22 
12. 21.61

= 23.04 (σ = 2.68) 

33.35 was an Epic Pop.


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Average of 12: 23.94*
1. (17.77) 
2. 22.77 
3. 22.69 
4. 23.28 
5. 28.76 
6. 24.98 
7. 22.26 
9. 25.53 
10. 21.15 
11. (29.41) 
12. 23.36 

My FII needs lubing and tensioning. Decent-ish.


----------



## chickenfly34 (Dec 18, 2010)

Average: 20.93

20.24
21.56
15.74
22.10
21.89
23.31
20.37
20.62
19.91
21.46
21.76	
22.25

Pretty hard to sub-20!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 18, 2010)

I just failed miserably. 18.4 over the 1st 6 then 27 followed by 33 got angry and closed QQ.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2010)

*Round 65 Results*​

Sg.Speedcuber	18.57
Yes, We Can! (OH)	19.01
James Ludlow (alternating cross)	19.63
Hyprul 9-ty2 (OH)	19.77
mehran_bj6890	19.99
chickenfly34	20.93
choza244	21.21
ElectricDoodie	22.26
Mike Hughey	22.97
clincr	23.04
masteranders1	23.94
hatter	24.32
scylla	24.9

Congratulations to Sg.Speedcuber, who graduates this round!

mehran_bj6890 is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

NSKuber	19.21

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 23, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 66th round:

D F' U L' B2 F' R D2 F' U2 B R' D2 L' R2 F'
R F2 R' F R2 D F L R D' L2 B2 F2 D2 B' U' L'
F2 U L2 U B' U' R F R2 B2 U2 L' U2 L2 F R2 F2 U2
F' D2 L2 B R' F' R' U B2 R' B2 D2 U B U2 B' F' R'
L U2 L' F' L2 U' L B' U' F R' U F' D U B' L' F'
F L' B' R2 B2 D2 B' F2 L R2 F2 R D2 F L R2 D' R2
D2 B' D2 R2 D B2 R2 F2 L B2 D2 F2 R2 F' D L' U2 R'
F2 R2 U B' R2 D' R B' F D' R' F' L F' D U2 R2 F2
L' U L R' D2 U B U B2 F2 U' B R' U L2 U2 F2
D B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 B' F U2 F D L' U L'
U' R' D' F R' D' F2 L2 U F L2 F R' B U2 R B' U
F' D U2 B' L' R B' U' L B2 R' U B F' U F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2010)

Round 66
22.79
22.42, (26.32), 22.32, 25.36, 21.04, (18.84), 23.00, 19.48, 25.11, 22.16, 21.45, 25.60

Well, that's two good rounds in a row. But the problem is that these averages seem atypical - I seem to be doing better for these scrambles than I do other times. I don't think I've actually gotten better by changing my pacing; if anything, I'm a little slower. But maybe I just need more practice. For this particular average, I imagined a metronome in my head (starting around 120 beats per minute) and tried to make all of my turns on the beat (except some moves like R U R' U', which I would do at double tempo), and I gradually sped up the metronome until I got to the LL, whereupon I went as fast as I could. I guess it worked pretty well, but the twelve solves before this were a 24.xx average, using the same technique. Maybe I just need more solves to get used to it?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> I imagined a metronome in my head (*starting around 120 beats per second*) and tried to make all of my turns on the beat


 

Thats impressive Mike


----------



## Diniz (Dec 20, 2010)

Round 66 (OH)
*24.19*
23.83, 26.54, 26.84, 25.28, 24.95, (21.42), 21.80, 23.42, (28.95), 21.70, 22.17, 25.34


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Thats impressive Mike


 
Heh, heh, yep - I put Faz to shame! 

No, obviously I meant beats per minute. I'm an idiot.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 20, 2010)

Well 2tps should still give you a 14s average for your F2L  14s F2L isn't really that bad. It's still possible to sub20 it (I can't do a sub7 LL with all OLL/PLL combinations, but for at least half I'd say).


----------



## EricReese (Dec 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> Well 2tps should still give you a 14s average for your F2L  14s F2L isn't really that bad. It's still possible to sub20 it (I can't do a sub7 LL with all OLL/PLL combinations, but for at least half I'd say).


 
Really? I just did a random scramble from qq timer and My f2L was like 34 moves. Concluding that no one needs to do like a U or somethin to find the next pair / get it into the next slot. So probably around 38 moves or something on average. Not sure. But I would guess around 3tps necessary.O well...


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 20, 2010)

*Average of 12: 23.11*
1. (16.41) 
2. 28.10 
3. (28.65) 
4. 21.72 
5. 22.11 
6. 19.68 
7. 21.31 
8. 27.91 
9. 19.25 
10. 24.08 
11. 24.84 
12. 22.14 

I'd like to get rid of times 25 seconds and above, and I think I may be able to do that with a bit more practice of tracking F2L pairs and cross edges in the beginning of the solve. I need to start solving the cross on the bottom the majority of the time as well.


----------



## clincr (Dec 20, 2010)

1. 20.43 
2. (26.95) 
3. (18.12) 
4. 19.42 
5. 21.79 
6. 25.64 
7. 25.97 
8. 18.16 
9. 26.11 
10. 21.42 
11. 22.76 
12. 18.67

= 22.04 (σ = 2.86)


Three 18 second times, which was nice. Exactly 1 second faster than the last average  Aim for next time: no solves above 25 seconds.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 20, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Really? I just did a random scramble from qq timer and My f2L was like 34 moves. Concluding that no one needs to do like a U or somethin to find the next pair / get it into the next slot. So probably around 38 moves or something on average. Not sure. But I would guess around 3tps necessary.O well...


 
I got the average from Jessica Fridrich's website. She mentions that on average each pair should take 7 moves. I'm guessing though that your F2L could be optimized (without losing lookahead) quite a bit. I'm not saying this in any sort of offensive way, but if you look at Rowan's F2L thread he started awhile ago, he did 3 solves with 46 or fewer moves (that includes cross + LL). He didn't use many special tricks either, I think he showed two things that he might not have used in a speedsolve, but they were still really elegant solves (and he's helped me with solves before and still does some nifty things in speedsolve examples).

Don't forget that things like the SM*3 case (and other cases with a similar way to solve) are sub1 and you take a move count hit for it due to it's nature, but look ahead remains and it's incredibly quick to execute. 12 moves is quite a bit, but it's much better to solve it that way in a speedsolve rather than using the optimal move count.


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 20, 2010)

Round 66
*Average of 12: 22.96*

1. 25.06 
2. 22.91 
3. (20.45) 
4. 21.84 
5. 21.42 
7. 23.70 
8. (26.46) 
9. 23.09 
10. 25.84 
11. 24.55 
12. 20.59 

First time doing the race to sub-20. New avg-12 PB for me.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 21, 2010)

*Average: 22.75*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 20.75
2. 21.86
3. 28.00
4. 20.97
5. 22.93
6. 28.00
7. 22.72
8. 20.80
9. 20.05
10. 22.84
11. 23.97
12. 23.31

Only two sup25s!
That's pretty good, although my avg is in the same range.
I bettered my lookahead, and tried to speed up my PLL. Those times that are much bigger, the 28s, are because of lock-ups from speeding up my PLL. Need to work on that.


----------



## stone (Dec 21, 2010)

1. (23.59)
2. 17.78
3. 21.81
4. 22.05
5. 19.97
6. 17.92
7. (17.14)
8. (17.14) again 
9. 19.92
10. 17.78
11. 20.02
12. 21.88
average 19.75


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 21, 2010)

Round 66
*Ignore scrambles*
Average of 12: 20.47
1. 19.47 R2 F2 R F2 L2 D B D2 R' B F' L F U2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U L D' R' L 
2. 22.95 D L' U2 D B' R' B D L' D' L F2 B U' R2 F2 B D2 U2 F' U2 D L2 R B2 
3. 21.48 R2 F2 D2 R F U D R D2 L2 R B R2 L2 B' F R2 L' U' R2 B R' D F2 B' 
4. 17.35 L D' R2 D' U' R2 L' U2 D L D B' L2 D' R2 B2 U' D' R2 D2 F' U L2 D' B' 
5. (26.67) L2 U' D2 L2 F L2 U' D2 B2 D R' B' D2 R' L U2 F' D2 F' U R' F2 R' D' F 
6. 20.86 D' U F' U2 B U' R' D2 L' U D' L F' L2 R2 U R' D B2 U B' F L' F' R2 
7. 17.74 R' U R' U D R' L B2 L R2 F D2 F2 B2 L' U' B' U' B2 D' R2 L' B' U' B 
8. 19.88 U' L' F' B2 D L R2 D' R' L2 B' D2 L D R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F D' U2 R F2 R' 
9. 20.47 D B' U' D2 B2 F' U B2 F2 L2 B R L F' D F2 L B2 F U2 R2 U R' U2 D 
10. 21.81 R' B' F2 U R B2 U2 L' B2 U' B' U' L F2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F D' F2 D F L2 
11. (16.64) R' D2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 L B' U' F U2 F D2 L2 B' L D2 F2 D2 L U2 B F' R2 
12. 22.71 R2 B D2 B U' R' B2 D2 B D L D2 L B' U2 D2 L' U F' U' L' D B' L F2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 21, 2010)

Round 66
*20.34*

Insanely inconsistent
18.75, 23.57, 22.39, 18.50, 24.05, 19.08, (18.19), 19.03, 19.49, 18.97, (27.17), 19.61

The 19.08 had a pop during PLL so I finished it off then put the edge back in before stopping the timer.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 21, 2010)

Round 66

Avg: 20.99

19.30, 24.64, 23.95, 19.52, 20.42, (25.25), 20.94, 21.60, 18.84, 21.34, (18.04), 19.33

I just hope my GuHong arrives this or next week, and I hope my times get better with it


----------



## fiqnocchio (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a question here. Can I join this without starting from the 1st round?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Really? I just did a random scramble from qq timer and My f2L was like 34 moves. Concluding that no one needs to do like a U or somethin to find the next pair / get it into the next slot. So probably around 38 moves or something on average. Not sure. But I would guess around 3tps necessary.O well...


Something I do is pick an F2l pair with a low move count solve, and try to break up that existing pair to make it into a shorter move count solve. It really speeds up f2l


fiqnocchio said:


> Just a question here. Can I join this without starting from the 1st round?


 
Yeah just do the current round and you'll be added


----------



## fiqnocchio (Dec 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Yeah just do the current round and you'll be added


 
Thanks for the reply.

Here's mine:


26.28, 28.90, 24.65, 29.06, (39.35), 26.40, 22.39, 34.32, (21.55), 26.70, 22.97, 22.14 = *26.38*


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 23, 2010)

It's been a while but now that I'm free:

Round 66
25.44, 24.38, 20.66, 25.16, 23.97, 23.20, 24.44, 23.00, 25.84, 21.62, 24.83, 23.51 = 23.84


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2010)

*Round 66 Results*​

stone	19.75
cube-o-holic	20.34
CubesOfTheWorld	20.47
choza244	20.99
clincr	22.04
ElectricDoodie	22.75
Mike Hughey	22.79
xbrandationx	22.96
masteranders1	23.11
Imperatrix	23.84
Diniz (OH)	24.19
fiqnocchio	26.38

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 27, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 67th round:

R F' U2 B L2 U2 F2 L F' U2 L R B U F2 L' R2 U'
F' R U2 R' B U' F R' D L2 R2 U B F2 D F D' U'
L F2 L U2 R' F2 D' L F2 D F2 D' B' R2 D' U B' U'
D2 R B L' R2 U L' B F D L U2 L' B' D R B2
D2 R' B L' R' F L B' D2 F L' F' L B F' U F' U
F D' L R' D' B' U L U2 F' D L2 F' D' B2 U2 L' U
L2 B' L2 D B L2 D' F' U' L2 B2 R2 B D' L B' F L
D2 F' D' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R' U2 B2 F2 R B' D2 R2 F' L'
F' D2 F' D F' R' D' U F R F U' B' R' B' U' R
F D2 F2 U' L U2 F' R2 D U2 B2 U2 R' B' U B2 L' U'
R D' U' R2 F' L' U F2 R' F' D2 L2 U R2 F2 U L
B' D2 F D U' L' B R2 F R2 D L' B' U L D R2


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Dec 23, 2010)

My dream is fulfilled, I beat Mike Hughey in something.

Round 66:
*Ignore scrambles*
Average of 12: 21.59
1. 23.87 R' U2 R' B' R2 B2 R2 L2 F2 U R' B' L2 D R' D2 L2 U' F' L' U' D R D' B 
2. 22.23 B' F U B D' U F2 D2 F' B' U' R L2 U2 D' L F2 L2 F L' D' L' R U D' 
3. 22.33 U2 B2 L R2 U' F B2 D2 B D' U R F' R B2 D' R' F' R2 L U2 L2 F' R2 F' 
4. (16.90) R2 F U' B' U' B U2 D2 R F2 U L2 B D L2 B D2 L' D U F' L D R2 D 
5. 22.59 R D2 U' B L B2 D' B L2 U2 D2 F' B2 D2 R D' F2 R2 F' R B F' U2 R2 L2 
6. 22.83 F L2 R' F R L' F D' B' D' B' R2 F L' R' D L2 D U2 L B D2 F2 U' R 
7. 20.08 B2 L2 F2 L' D' B D' F2 U F2 U F R' U' R U2 B2 D' U2 R2 B U R U' B 
8. 18.60 B2 R' L2 F' U' B2 R2 F R U B' L2 R U' R L' U2 L2 B2 F L' B F' U' L' 
9. (24.15) R U L D B2 D' B' L' R B' U' D2 F' R2 D' R' B U L2 D L B R' F B2 
10. 23.61 D2 F2 U F' B U2 L2 F' L U2 D L2 F' L' D R' D2 U' F' B2 U B2 U' F' L 
11. 20.51 R2 L B2 D2 R B2 D L' B2 U R' B2 D U2 R' D' L' U D2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 L2 
12. 19.21 B' R L B' U2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 U D' B R' B' F R L' B' D' B' L R2 B2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 67
24.30
23.81, 26.73, 20.02, (29.01), (18.74), 25.04, 24.92, 20.42, 25.80, 26.15, 25.72, 24.36

How very average.


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Average of 12: 24.62
1. 18.41 
2. 25.99 
3. 28.73 
4. 24.95 
5. 27.24 
6. 28.13 
7. 18.91 
8. 34.43 
9. (DNF) 
10. 19.62 
11. 19.81 
12. (17.46) 

A very odd average. All the solves that weren't bad for me were sub 20. Hmmm... and I got a 19.34 avg5 earlier today too.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 23, 2010)

*AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH*
20.39, 18.37, 17.66, 21.23, 18.72, 20.60, 22.41, 18.74, 22.46, 18.33, 20.24, 23.28 = 20.15

So close.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 67

Avg: 21.56

19.89, (26.17), 23.99, 20.08, 22.13, 21.90, 23.15, 19.61, (19.36), 23.72, 19.52, 21.63


----------



## Diniz (Dec 23, 2010)

Round 67 (OH)
*24.21*
23.18, 23.58, 20.86, (35.69), 26.51, 21.76, 28.39, 26.17, 24.88, (16.73), 26.28, 20.49

16.73 was PLL skip. On the 35.69 i had OH amnesia on the OLL case lol


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 24, 2010)

times :
20.07, (25.57), 19.43, 20.13, 21.76, 17.08, 16.54, 18.68, (16.51), 17.49, 20.52, 19.67
session avg: 19.14


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 25, 2010)

22.81, 20.20, 21.15, 18.24, 22.26, 21.86, (24.75), 19.79, 23.77, 23.54, 17.95, (17.44) = 21.16 (OH)

Wow. This is probably the worst avg I've done in about 3 months.


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 25, 2010)

times (reset):
27.45, 20.00, 18.55, 24.37, 19.54, 24.02, 25.71, 26.36, 24.21, 26.61, 24.65, 25.20


current avg12: 24.07 (σ = 2.31)

Lighting sucks. And I can't squeeze anything good on most of the scrambles. This isn't good.


----------



## stone (Dec 25, 2010)

1. 22.26
2. 21.82
3. 22.21
4. DNF(18.05)
5. 19.61
6. 18.49
7. (23.76)
8. 18.20
9. (16.65)
10. 19.22
11. 17.56
12. 20.54
average of 12 20.02  round 67


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 25, 2010)

Round 67
*Average of 12: 23.94*
1. 20.43
2. 21.94
3. (32.95)
4. 24.19
5. 24.79
6. 30.41
7. 27.80
8. 25.44
9. 19.33
10. 25.42
11. 19.62
12. (18.75)


----------



## clincr (Dec 26, 2010)

23.41, 19.47, 21.92, 23.49, 25.90, 20.70, 21.24, (28.40), (18.98), 22.00, 25.28, 20.96

=22.44 (σ = 1.95)

Mehtastic


----------



## Imperatrix (Dec 27, 2010)

Round 67
22.30, 26.88, 24.36, 24.19, 25.19, 28.80, 24.34, 23.19, 27.83, 25.98, 27.34, 23.94 = 25.36

My first attempt at this round I did really terrible (in fact, for the past week and a half I notice my averages increasing rather than decreasing.) I took a break for a bit and started taking my time on my solves and that helped a bit but now my hand keeps cramping so it's difficult to do finger tricks without the cube locking or exploding altogether.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

*Round 67 Results*​

mehran_bj6890	19.14
stone	20.02
cube-o-holic	20.15
Yes, We Can! (OH)	21.16
choza244	21.56
CubesOfTheWorld	21.59
clincr	22.44
xbrandationx	23.94
[abc]toshiro	24.07
Diniz (OH)	24.21
Mike Hughey	24.3
masteranders1	24.62
Imperatrix	25.36

Congratulations to mehran_bj6890, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 30, 2010 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 68th round:

R2 F L B' R2 F U' B F D B D B D' F' L' U' R'
D L2 R D' R U2 B2 R2 D F' U B' L' F R' U' L
B' U B2 F2 U B2 R D2 B2 L2 F' D' B' R2 B2 R' F2
D2 L B2 L2 F' L F' L2 B' L2 R2 D' L' U2 R' F' U2
B D' L F L' R F D2 B' F' D2 L U L D' R' B2
U' R' U2 F D' F U2 B F2 D L D L2 U R2 B' F2 U
R F2 R2 D' F' R' B2 F' U F' U B2 R' F2 R2 D2 R
L B L' R U' B' U' B2 R B' D R' B2 U B' F D U2
D' L2 F2 R D' B' D2 L D2 L B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U2 L' F'
U2 R F2 U L' R B' D' B D2 B2 R' U2 F2 R F R2 U
B2 R' D R2 D B' D2 B F' D2 L' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 F'
D2 U' F2 R F2 L F U F' D2 F2 R' D B F' D2 R' U2


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 28, 2010)

Round 68

*Average of 12: 24.24*
1. 26.73
2. (14.20)
3. 21.99
4. 26.33
5. 25.78
6. (27.60)
7. 26.54
8. 25.46
9. 24.24
10. 20.44
11. 22.86
12. 22.02

Got a new PB , but the rest of my times were poo-poo


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

Round 68

Average of 12: 23.60
1. 22.92
2. 25.44
3. (20.77)
4. (28.42) 
5. 24.35
6. 21.20 (Partial OLL skip)
7. 23.52
8. 22.90
9. 26.83
10. 22.34 (PLL skip)
11. 23.84
12. 22.62

My last layer takes like 7-10 seconds. I should work on that.
And I've never had a sub-20 single timed solve


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 28, 2010)

22.50, 23.22, 23.63, 21.46, 21.20, (20.59), 22.08, (25.27), 24.68, 22.12, 21.76, 23.36 = 22.60 avg12


----------



## clincr (Dec 28, 2010)

26.39, 20.51, 21.80, 23.91, 23.43, 23.69, 22.78, 19.82, 19.84, 18.73, 21.59, 23.90

= 22.13 (σ = 1.57)

Basically remembered how to cube again after 7 disastrous solves. Ended up being okay...


----------



## choza244 (Dec 28, 2010)

Round 68

Avg: 21.50

21.67, 24.72, 22.76, 21.59, 23.73, (17.84), (29.76), 22.14, 20.90, 19.35, 18.41, 19.69

the 29, I tried an X-cross.....with no success lol


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 29, 2010)

Round 68

Avg: 23.59

23.04, 25.32, 21.38, 20.37, 26.25, 21.99, 25.47, 23.09, 24.72, 25.14, (27.76), (18.52)

My new GuHong is awsome!


----------



## stone (Dec 29, 2010)

1. 21.50
2. 20.65
3. 18.91
4. 18.72
5. (23.76)
6. 20.96
7. 17.98
8. 20.31
9. 18.14
10. 19.11
11. 20.32
12. (16.99)

average of 12 19.78


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 30, 2010)

18.48, 20.14, 21.04, 18.83, 21.19, 21.32, 17.84, 19.17, 18.30, 19.10, 18.66, 22.71 = 19.62avg

Woop. I got a sub 19 avg of 25 so I thought I should give the race a go while I was solving well.


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Dec 30, 2010)

times :
20.13, 23.81, 19.39, 20.41, (24.58), 21.96, 21.56, 22.94, 19.81, 20.71, 23.89, (15.70)
session avg: 21.46


----------



## abctoshiro (Dec 30, 2010)

times (reset):
24.79, 23.74, 27.73, 23.60, 21.50, 15.76, 27.03, 22.29, 23.41, 23.34, 25.92, 21.67
current avg12: 23.73 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 23.73 (σ = 1.69)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 68
21.64
(27.86), (18.47), 22.86, 19.80, 21.28, 22.21, 25.06, 22.44, 21.86, 19.52, 21.33, 20.05

Wow - pretty good for me! I tried not to think too hard about pacing for a change, other than to really try hard to have the first pair identified before I finished the cross. It seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 68

Average: 23.15
Standard Deviation: 2.62
Best Time: 18.30
Worst Time: 29.64
Individual Times: 18.34, 24.27, 23.98, 19.27, (29.64), 27.25, 26.24, 24.65, 21.45, (18.30), 20.70, 25.35

Tried orange cross the 29... bad idea. I usually get 1/2 sub20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2010)

*Round 68 Results*​

cube-o-holic	19.62
stone	19.78
choza244	21.50
Mike Hughey	21.64
clincr	22.13
masteranders1	22.60
Keroma12	23.15
antoineccantin	23.59
Erzz	23.60
[abc]toshiro	23.73
xbrandationx	24.24

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mehran_bj6890	21.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2010)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 3, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 69th round:

B2 D B L2 B2 U2 L' B U L' D F2 D L2 R' D F' R
U L2 D R' B L' U2 L R D2 R2 U2 F L2 D B2 D' F'
B R' B F2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 B' D' R U L U2 L B L
R' F' D' F2 R F L U L2 D L R D L2 R' D2 F'
U2 B2 F2 R' U' B2 R' D B' F' R' U' R' U2 B' R' U2 R2
F L2 F2 U B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 U' B2 F' U' L' R' B'
D' L2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F R U' B2 D2 R B2 L F U2
B' L B L' B2 U R U2 F2 L2 B U2 B R' U' F' R2 U
L' D' L U2 R' B' D2 L' D F' U' F2 R2 D' L2 U
D F2 L' U F L B' L2 B' L F L U R2 B2 R' F U'
L' B L' R D' B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 B' D2 U F U2
R' U' B' R' F' U' L R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B' R2 F R'


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 30, 2010)

Round 69

Average: 21.07
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 18.03
Worst Time: 24.93
Individual Times: (18.03), 21.87, 18.49, 19.86, 20.98, (24.93), 20.95, 21.78, 23.06, 21.54, 18.42, 23.70

2 seconds better then an hour ago haha


----------



## Erzz (Dec 30, 2010)

Average: 25.14 sec.
Individual Times: 24.99, 25.13, 23.74, 24.78, 24.95, (30.04), 22.37, 26.10, 25.96, 27.78, (20.72), 25.60

Solve 6 I messed up the cross and missed the space bar TT
11th was partial OLL skip


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 31, 2010)

Average: 23.10

Standard deviation: 2.95

Times: 21.10, 24.67, 24.87, 24.33, 23.20, 24.94, 23.18, (17.81), 17.85, (28.24), 21.60


----------



## masteranders1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Average of 12: 23.95
1. 23.84 
2. (21.05) 
3. 24.25 
4. (DNF) 
5. 21.65 
6. 26.66 
7. 21.61 
8. 22.38 
9. 23.90 
10. 28.22 
11. 22.55 
12. 24.47 

Ugh... not very good.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Dec 31, 2010)

NEW COMPETITOR!!


Scrambles for the 69th round:

1. B2 D B L2 B2 U2 L' B U L' D F2 D L2 R' D F' R - 25.26
2. U L2 D R' B L' U2 L R D2 R2 U2 F L2 D B2 D' F' - 26.55
3. B R' B F2 L2 D' L' R2 D2 B' D' R U L U2 L B L - 32.89
4. R' F' D' F2 R F L U L2 D L R D L2 R' D2 F' - 23.08
5. U2 B2 F2 R' U' B2 R' D B' F' R' U' R' U2 B' R' U2 R2 - 28.56
6. F L2 F2 U B2 L' B2 R U2 B2 U' B2 F' U' L' R' B' - 27.97
7. D' L2 R' U2 R2 D2 R' F R U' B2 D2 R B2 L F U2 - 25.02
8. B' L B L' B2 U R U2 F2 L2 B U2 B R' U' F' R2 U - 28.18
9. L' D' L U2 R' B' D2 L' D F' U' F2 R2 D' L2 U - 27.26
10. D F2 L' U F L B' L2 B' L F L U R2 B2 R' F U' - 24.48
11. L' B L' R D' B2 F L2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 B' D2 U F U2 - 28.70
12. R' U' B' R' F' U' L R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' B' R2 F R' - 30.12

AVG = 27.33

Meh, its an ALRIGHT average....


----------



## Kev43 (Dec 31, 2010)

NEW COMPETITOR!!

Session Average: 23.52
Best Time: 19.79
Worst Time: DNF

21.39 ; 22.04 ; 24.04 ; (19.79) ; 23.16 ; 24.68 ; 21.61 ; 26.82 ; 20.56 ; (DNF) ; 25.72 ; 25.13


----------



## ~Adam~ (Dec 31, 2010)

18.78, 20.77, 17.80, 19.50, 19.62, 19.71, 19.40, 20.46, 23.27, 20.92, 23.23, 21.35 = 20.37avg

I fell apart at the end.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 31, 2010)

69th Round:

25.73 avg.

Individual Times:

28.09, (35.00), 25.03, (19.05), 23.40, 23.66, 21.94, 25.08, 24.43, 22.91, 28.34, 34.40

Started and ended the average poorly.


----------



## choza244 (Dec 31, 2010)

WOWOWOWOW, first sub 20 in the competence jeje.

Round 69

Avg: 19.53

20.10, (28.16), (15.65), 16.67, 19.34, 18.81, 23.08, 18.21, 19.54, 19.23, 20.16, 20.14

after the 28 I concentrated more, was an horrible solve LOL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 31, 2010)

Round 69
22.55
21.75, 17.80, 21.69, 21.90, 25.36, 20.91, 22.93, 24.41, 25.66, 25.22, 22.78, 18.52

It does seem like I'm doing better now. Not a lot, but a little.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 69
> 22.55
> 21.75, *17.80*, 21.69, 21.90, 25.36, 20.91, 22.93, 24.41, 25.66, 25.22, 22.78, *18.52*
> :tu
> ...


 
Nice, Mike!


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 2, 2011)

Round 69
*Average of 12: 24.05*
1. 28.07
2. (29.25)
3. 28.48
4. 23.10
5. 23.86
6. 22.88
7. 20.97
8. 23.83
9. 23.41
10. 22.51
11. 23.40
12. (20.44)

Bad bad bad bad


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 2, 2011)

times :
18.70, 18.88, 17.68, (25.37), 23.67, 17.88, (16.94), 22.00, 18.85, 19.62, 21.38, 18.14
session avg: 19.68


----------



## Maniac (Jan 2, 2011)

A little better than average.
Average: 22.12
Standard Deviation: 2.82
Idividual times: 19.79, 27.50, 20.41, 19.43 16.52, 23.58, 22.38, 23.96, 22.81, 24.32, 24.45, 20.30


----------



## clincr (Jan 2, 2011)

21.53, 19.17, 26.19, 21.66, 24.75, 20.88, 20.69, (18.21), 20.79, 18.73, (29.67), 25.85

22.02 (σ = 2.52)

Failstandarddeviation


----------



## stone (Jan 3, 2011)

1. 19.05
2. 18.58
3. 16.48
4. 16.50
5. 17.73
6. 17.75
7. 19.48
8. (15.59)
9. (21.94)
10. DNF
11. 19.97
12. 17.23

average of 12 18.25s thas was realy good for me


----------



## fariq (Jan 3, 2011)

average : *20.48*

20.20, 18.00, 20.67, (16.86), 23.61, 21.69, 19.33, (24.57), 18.08, 21.63, 22.32, 19.28


----------



## hatter (Jan 3, 2011)

I recorded this round, but it's taking forever to upload to youtube. 


Also, I closed CCT and it didn't save my session =[. My average was 23.20, though.




edit: 
it seems when i use cct 0.9.6 it clears all of my sessions when i close. Is this normal? I can't seem to find an option to turn it off and cct 0.9.3 and .5 don't do that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2011)

*Round 69 Results*​

stone	18.25
choza244	19.53
cube-o-holic	20.37
fariq	20.48
Keroma12	21.07
clincr	22.02
Maniac	22.12
Mike Hughey	22.55
antoineccantin	23.1
hatter	23.2
Kev43	23.52
masteranders1	23.95
xbrandationx	24.05
Erzz	25.14
PeterV	25.73
SixSidedCube	27.33

stone is one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mehran_bj6890	19.68

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 6, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 70th round:

D L' D L2 R' U' R D2 B R' B' D' L U L D' U' R'
B2 U L' B2 U2 B2 U F U2 L2 U2 R U' L2 D B2 F2 U2
B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 L U' R' U R D U' R' F
U L B' R2 F L2 D B F2 D L2 B D B' D R' F' R'
D' U' L2 F D R D2 R' B2 U L' U' R' D B' L2 B
F2 L2 U' B' F D' L' D L U L B2 D' L R B F2
F' D2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R' U R U2 L2 R'
L2 U L' U2 F' D' L' D2 B2 R' D' U2 B U' F2 R2 D
D R2 D' L2 F U' L' D2 U2 L' F D B2 D L2 U2 B'
L2 F2 R B' L' F L' D2 R' D2 F L2 R2 F2 U' R' D' F2
F2 R D' B2 L F' D' L' U2 R2 U' R' D B2 D B2 F' U'
D2 F' D' U2 B F2 U' F' R B F' L R2 B D L' R U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2011)

Round 70
24.74
24.86, 26.18, (20.63), (28.84), 25.46, 25.18, 23.44, 21.90, 24.90, 25.78, 28.69, 21.08

Bad. Just bad.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 3, 2011)

Round: 70

Avg: 20.06

19.72, 19.68, 18.72, 18.61, 20.12, 20.42, 19.02, 21.10, (22.77), (17.18), 21.43, 21.83

so close....


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 3, 2011)

Am I allowed to just join whenever by posting here?

Round 70

26.76

25.20, (22.62), 32.14, 25.15, 25.07, 28.11, 24.34, 29.01, 27.92, 27.63, 23.06, (34.30)

Just awful.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 3, 2011)

Round 70
*Average of 12: 23.77*
1. 21.75
2. 24.42
3. 26.19
4. (19.47)
5. 24.12
6. 25.11
7. 22.98
8. 25.25
9. (26.39)
10. 22.87
11. 22.91
12. 22.13

Meh.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 3, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> Am I allowed to just join whenever by posting here?


 
yes


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 4, 2011)

Round 70:

Average: 20.68
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Individual Times:
1.	21.95	
2.	(22.26)	
3.	20.98	
4.	21.31	
5.	21.40	
6.	20.65	
7.	19.95	
8.	19.53	
9.	(17.83)	
10.	19.83	
11.	19.30	
12.	21.92

Too little too late. Done F2L by about 11~13, LL takes too long.


----------



## stone (Jan 4, 2011)

1. (16.16)
2. 21.84
3. 16.30
4. 19.23
5. 18.57
6. (19.34) DNF
7. 20.73
8. 19.17
9. 18.11
10. 20.59
11. 19.13
12. 20.19

averange of 12 19.09


----------



## clincr (Jan 4, 2011)

22.23, 19.41, 22.11, 22.36, 20.65, 19.22, 18.64, (24.11), 20.77, (16.69), 22.85, 18.39

=20.66 (σ = 1.58)

Wow, that was good. PB Ao12 I think, and all full-step and all sub-25. :tu


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 4, 2011)

Average: 23.40

20.79 ; 22.58 ; 20.92 ; 27.06 ; (27.61) ; 27.19 ; 22.08 ; 26.85 ; 23.08 ; 20.42 ; 22.11 ; (20.08)

-_-"


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 4, 2011)

*Average: 21.77*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 17.97
2. 21.44
3. 18.92
4. 21.98
5. 20.74
6. 26.42
7. 21.36
8. 19.47
9. 24.25
10. 26.38
11. 20.25
12. 22.92

Good average. Started getting nervous at the end, and messed up my lookahead...


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 4, 2011)

Round 70
*Average: 26.27*

Individual Times:
1.	29.62
2.	23.62
3.	24.77
4.	27.61
5.	27.66
6.	25.08
7.	(30.34)
8.	27.64
9.	29.11
10.	24.69
11.	(19.73)
12.	22.86


----------



## hatter (Jan 4, 2011)

*22.84*

22.17
21.94
21.97
21.15
28.81
17.61
24.61
21.49
18.96
22.64
24.96
28.49



not too bad! my f2l/lookahead definitely needs work.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 5, 2011)

Round 70
Average 20.96
(16.29), 19.15, 16.59, 22.81, 18.59, 22.69, (24.27+), 22.68, 22.49, 20.99, 23.03, 20.65


----------



## Erzz (Jan 5, 2011)

Average: 25.22
Times: 26.21, 25.81, 24.27, 23.33, 26.78, (23.03), 25.10, 23.55, 25.27, 23.04, 28.84[terrible F2L], (29.81)[Pop]

First four solves are funny, 26 25 24 23. Got interrupted after the fourth solve though. Really need to work on LL, my U-perm was 6 seconds.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I might be able to cycle a U-perm in 6 seconds. Definitely do two. I missed round 69. Damn. I'll be sure to get into the thread again soon. Took time off speed solving to go CN


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Average of 12: 23.13
1. 24.31 
2. 26.57 
3. 24.69 
4. 21.75 
5. 18.69 
6. 21.23 
7. (18.63) 
8. 21.98 
9. 21.99 
10. 26.22 
11. (27.18) 
12. 23.83
Bad at the start, then better, then bad again...


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jan 5, 2011)

Scrambles for the 70th round:

1. D L' D L2 R' U' R D2 B R' B' D' L U L D' U' R' - 24.90
2. B2 U L' B2 U2 B2 U F U2 L2 U2 R U' L2 D B2 F2 U2 - 29.06
3. B2 L2 F2 L2 B' U' F2 L U' R' U R D U' R' F - 25.24
4. U L B' R2 F L2 D B F2 D L2 B D B' D R' F' R' - 26.23
5. D' U' L2 F D R D2 R' B2 U L' U' R' D B' L2 B - 29.88
6. F2 L2 U' B' F D' L' D L U L B2 D' L R B F2 - 24.85
7. F' D2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 F' R' U R U2 L2 R' - 19.80
8. L2 U L' U2 F' D' L' D2 B2 R' D' U2 B U' F2 R2 D - 30.12
9. D R2 D' L2 F U' L' D2 U2 L' F D B2 D L2 U2 B' - 27.48
10. L2 F2 R B' L' F L' D2 R' D2 F L2 R2 F2 U' R' D' F2 - 26.53
11. F2 R D' B2 L F' D' L' U2 R2 U' R' D B2 D B2 F' U' - 20.40
12. D2 F' D' U2 B F2 U' F' R B F' L R2 B D L' R U' - 17.57

AvG 12 = 25.44


----------



## JasonK (Jan 5, 2011)

Joining

Round 70 Avg: 25.84

23.49, 24.67, 25.40, 25.10, 26.56, 27.62, 24.86, 22.36, 27.82, 29.64, 26.70, 26,19

PB Avg12 and my first ever Avg12 with every solve sub-30  It's amazing how fast I've improved recently, a couple of days ago I was averaging like 28 and the week before that I wasn't even sub-30 most of the time.


----------



## goflb (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 70

average: 22.40
standard deviation: 2.34

solve 1 : 24.18
solve 2 : 19.66
solve 3 : 23.17
solve 4 : 21.12
solve 5 : 22.28
solve 6 : 22.83
solve 7 : 20.65
solve 8 : 23.08
solve 9 : 23.66
solve 10 : 18.17
solve 11 : 26.63
solve 12 : 23.39


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2011)

*Round 70 Results*​

stone	19.09
choza244	20.06
clincr	20.66
Keroma12	20.68
mrjames113083	20.96
ElectricDoodie	21.77
goflb	22.40
hatter	22.84
masteranders1	23.13
Kev43	23.40
xbrandationx	23.77
Mike Hughey	24.74
Erzz	25.22
SixSidedCube	25.44
WTF2L?	25.84
Blablabla	26.27
Specs112	26.76

Congratulations to stone, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 10, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 71st round:

D2 B' R2 U2 L F' U L U2 L' U F' L2 R B2 U B2 U
B' D' L2 U L R2 B2 U L2 U' F R D2 B' L2 D U2 R' U'
U F' D L B' D' L2 F R2 D R F2 U2 B2 D' R D2 U'
U F D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' D B2 R2 D' R U B' R U2
D B F2 D' R2 U B D' R U F L B' U2 R2 B D2
F R U2 F L R' F' L2 F' U2 L' F D' F' D U' F R
L' U2 B' F2 D2 U' B2 U' R' D2 L' B' R2 B2 U R U F2
L2 B2 F2 L' B' L' D F2 U R F U2 B L' D B2 F U2
F' L' B2 L' U F2 U' B2 F D R' D' F L F R U2 R'
R F R B2 R' F2 D' B2 R' F L' F' L' B' U R' B R2
B2 F' D R2 D B L' R' F' D' R F' R2 F R' D F'
L' D' B2 R2 U R' F D F D2 B L2 F U2 R B2 D' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 71
22.25
20.97, 20.78, (19.48), 21.73, 22.94, 23.56, 21.86, 21.37, 23.71, 21.73, 23.84, (27.64)

Started good but got worse as it went, and no really great solves.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 6, 2011)

*Average: 21.80*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 22.56
2. 18.66
3. 23.45
4. 23.33
5. 26.47
6. 19.73
7. 22.95
8. 21.67
9. 20.36
10. 22.57
11. 16.27
12. 22.76


Only 1 sup-25. Looking good.
My avgs might be stagnant at the 22 secs, but atleast I'm slowly getting rid of the sup-25s.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 6, 2011)

Round 71
*Average of 12: 21.56*
1. 22.99
2. 24.44
3. 19.24
4. 22.41
5. 21.31
6. (16.65)
7. 23.56
8. 21.00
9. 17.30
10. (26.17)
11. 20.75
12. 22.56


----------



## fariq (Jan 7, 2011)

Average20.57

(12.21), 18.59, 19.03, 24.03, 19.00, 23.12, 24.12, 20.93, (26.98), 19.15, 15.98, 21.82


----------



## choza244 (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 71

Avg: 21.38

24.43, 22.94, (27.65), 20.65, 21.06, 20.10, 21.36, 19.32, (17.52), 17.53, 23.55, 22.89

pretty bad start


----------



## hatter (Jan 7, 2011)

*22.19* +- 2.97 [i must be the most inconsistent cuber ever!]


24.16
18.87
23.42
26.54
22.01
27.23
16.71
22.40
22.90
22.91
19.74
19.42


yesterday i got my first [atleast, i think it was my first] sub 20 average of 5! you have to start with one, so I'm pretty stoked about that.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 7, 2011)

Session average: 22.67
1. 20.90 
2. 25.71 
3. 20.19 
4. 19.69 
5. (31.90+) 
6. 18.61 
7. 22.34 
8. 27.36 
9. 20.38 
10. 27.86 
11. (18.21) 
12. 23.65


----------



## da25centz (Jan 7, 2011)

just graduated the sub-30 thread, might as well join up here

Round 71

Average of 12: 27.81

26.23 
29.26 
26.67 
(32.27) 
30.71 
30.80 
26.86 
31.15 
25.65 
25.42 
(23.33) 
25.37


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey I decided to join this thread, in hopes of maintaining consistency, which did not happen this average.

times:
27.64, 27.57, 28.68, 30.71, 22.33, 25.33, 25.91, 28.18, (17.80), 25.56, (31.11), 29.01

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.80
worst time: 31.11
current avg12: 27.09 (σ = 2.25)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2011)

hatter said:


> yesterday i got my first [atleast, i think it was my first] sub 20 average of 5! you have to start with one, so I'm pretty stoked about that.


 Me too! I was just flowing so well through F2L, and got an 18.67s Avg of 5.
Surprised me. Wonder how long it will be until it happens again.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 71 (OH):
20.73, 22.92, (31.95), 22.11, 21.99, 21.27, 19.76, 23.71, (14.59), 17.32, 23.51, 22.25 = 21.56
The 14.59 was NL!


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 71

Average: 19.81 
Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 14.71
Worst Time: 25.10
Individual Times: 19.78, 21.17, 20.05, 21.68, 19.45, 16.41, 18.22, (25.10), (14.71), 19.67, 20.36, 21.28

14.71 was 3 move cross, 1st pair together on U, 3rd pair did itself as I was doing the 4th, easy OLL, then V perm, which I only learnt yesterday. 5 of the solves were V!!!! Yay 9th sub 20 ao12


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll be joining for the first time.
For round 71, here are my results:

27.01
29.47
22.58
(21.49)
30.89
23.32
26.63
30.35
24.43
24.84
23.19
(32.12)

Avg12: 26.27


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 7, 2011)

times :
15.93, 18.20, 17.01, 20.46, 21.14, 24.62, 16.51, 20.30, 21.66, 23.62, 16.49, 19.46
session avg: 19.49


----------



## clincr (Jan 7, 2011)

(17.42), 19.56, 19.18, (30.03), 19.19, 21.48, 20.78, 19.09, 21.43, 18.80, 19.22, 20.13

=19.89 (σ = 0.96)

Finally broken the barrier. Shame about the 30.03...


----------



## Nestor (Jan 7, 2011)

Joining!

session avg: *27.44 (σ = 2.21)*
session mean: *27.50*

25.12
27.72
22.58
28.60
27.57
27.81
33.09
30.8
25.64
26.80
30.72
23.51

Perfect inconsistency example... yet a PB for me


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 71
Average 20.63

20.71 20.36 20.81 19.11 19.23 (26.09) 18.34 24.39 24.18 (16.40) 18.47 20.68


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 7, 2011)

Round 71

Average: 22.51
Standard Deviation: 1.93
Best Time: 16.50
Worst Time: 26.68
Individual Times:
1.	(26.68)
2.	(16.50)
3.	22.17
4.	19.39	
5.	24.00	
6.	23.49	
7.	22.86	
8.	19.42	
9.	21.08
10.	24.08	
11.	22.02	
12.	26.64

16.50 Non-lucky PB!


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 8, 2011)

Round 71

average 28.66
26.50 31.04 24.94 30.38 27.42 28.22 26.48 (35.28) 31.86 (23.64) 32.20 27.59


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 8, 2011)

23"46 -_-"

(15.44), 20.95, 27.12, 22.02, 21.71, 28.41, 24.62, 23.50, (DNF), 21.13, 24.40, 20.72


----------



## NoobCube (Jan 8, 2011)

Yesssssss I haven't been officially taking part in this but after a year and a half cubing I got my first three sub-20 solves today  I understand the joyous feeling now


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive decided to join in on the thread:
24.62
28.03
24.41
26.55
26.89
28.56
25.31
27.10
25.19
24.79
25.51
24.48

25.85

Its too bad though, that is one of my worst avgs of 12 in a while, i usually average like 23s :confused:


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 8, 2011)

(13.24), 17.29, 19.22, 14.25, 16.66, (24.76), 18.85, 19.57, 19.35, 22.56, 18.00, 18.30 = 18.41

Done OH. 16.07 avg5 in there (PB).

The 13.24 had 6 seconds F2L  stupid dot oll....


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 9, 2011)

*25.61*

29.54, 25.79, 27.99, (33.47), (22.69), 25.78, 23.86, 24.37, 24.87, 23.33, 25.87, 24.71


----------



## Vinny (Jan 9, 2011)

Round 71

1. 18.71
2. 21.83
3. 22.46
4. 23.37
5. 22.94
6. 22.58 (+2) = 24.58
7. 19.75
8. 16.95
9. 23.84
10. 24.82
11. 23.59
12. 22.62

Average: 22.12

First week on this thread and I broke a PB average and almost broke a single... Damn.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 9, 2011)

Joining as 3x3x3 phase of 4x4x4 (after reduction). Using no inspection

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.55
worst time: 31.72

current avg5: 21.78 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 20.32 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 21.87 (σ = 1.64)
best avg12: *21.87 (σ = 1.64)*

session avg: 21.87 (σ = 1.64)
session mean: 22.41

22.42, 23.15, 23.21, 22.76, 31.72, 19.44, 18.93[coll pll skip], 23.45, 18.55, 22.58, 22.84, 19.93

I guess I can't complain with sub22..meh. It's faster then I thought I was. I do quite horrible crosses with no inspection


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 9, 2011)

16.75, DNF, 17.56, 20.60, 21.14, 23.06, 17.92, 19.65, 19.25, 22.67, 20.64, 18.35 = 20.08avg

The DNF popped into my tea mug =)

I haven't been practicing much in the last couple of weeks. I'm surprised it was that close.


----------



## Brest (Jan 9, 2011)

*Average: 26.28*

(19.39) 28.59 25.43 25.29 23.61 25.22 27.30 29.89 27.87 (30.36) 22.15 27.49

Mean: 26.05
Standard deviation: 3.08
Best Time: 19.39
Worst Time: 30.36

1. 19.39 D2 B' R2 U2 L F' U L U2 L' U F' L2 R B2 U B2 U
2. 28.59 B' D' L2 U L R2 B2 U L2 U' F R D2 B' L2 D U2 R' U'
3. 25.43 U F' D L B' D' L2 F R2 D R F2 U2 B2 D' R D2 U'
4. 25.29 U F D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 F' D B2 R2 D' R U B' R U2
5. 23.61 D B F2 D' R2 U B D' R U F L B' U2 R2 B D2
6. 25.22 F R U2 F L R' F' L2 F' U2 L' F D' F' D U' F R
7. 27.30 L' U2 B' F2 D2 U' B2 U' R' D2 L' B' R2 B2 U R U F2
8. 29.89 L2 B2 F2 L' B' L' D F2 U R F U2 B L' D B2 F U2
9. 27.87 F' L' B2 L' U F2 U' B2 F D R' D' F L F R U2 R'
10. 30.36 R F R B2 R' F2 D' B2 R' F L' F' L' B' U R' B R2
11. 22.15 B2 F' D R2 D B L' R' F' D' R F' R2 F R' D F'
12. 27.49 L' D' B2 R2 U R' F D F D2 B L2 F U2 R B2 D' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2011)

*Round 71 Results*​

Yes, We Can! (OH)	18.41
Keroma12	19.81
clincr	19.89
cube-o-holic	20.08
fariq	20.57
mrjames113083	20.63
choza244	21.38
xbrandationx	21.56
Elliot (OH)	21.56
ElectricDoodie	21.80
RyanReese09 (4x4x4)	21.87
Vinny	22.12
hatter	22.19
Mike Hughey	22.25
antoineccantin	22.51
masteranders1	22.67
Kev43	23.46
Specs112	25.61
minime12358	25.85
Zarxrax	26.27
Brest	26.28
ruff48	27.09
UnAbusador	27.44
da25centz	27.81
spunkymp4	28.66

Wow - lots of competitors this round; to all the new people, welcome! And there were lots of really good times this round, too - perhaps they were easy scrambles?

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mehran_bj6890	19.49

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 13, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 72nd round:

R B L2 F2 R U R B' F U2 B D B' L2 B F' R
B F L2 F' L2 R2 B' L' D L' B2 L R2 B2 D' R' D' U'
R2 D' R' U R2 D2 F L2 F2 R U2 B' L2 D U' L D U'
B' F2 L' D F2 D' B' D' B' L' R' D' L2 D B2 U' F L2
U' F2 D' B D2 L' R' U R F' R' U' B' R' F' R' B2 U
U2 L2 B U2 L D' R2 F L' F D B L2 D' F2 U2 R'
D U2 F D F2 D' L2 R D' B' L B2 U' R2 F' L' F' U'
D2 F2 D2 R' F L F L2 D B' L2 U' R' D2 B2 R' B R'
B2 R2 F2 R' U' R' B R B R D2 F U' F2 L2 B' F2 D'
D2 L' B2 D' L2 U L R' U' R2 B F' D2 L' F L2 R B'
B L2 U2 B' D' R2 D' L' B2 U R2 F' U B R D2 F2
D2 F R2 F D' R2 D' B F2 L D B F2 L' U' B' F' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2011)

Round 72
22.85
24.97, 21.36, 22.32, 23.12, (19.60), 21.74, 21.26, 27.54, 22.88, 22.40, (28.26), 20.88

Would have been a little better except that I was really slow on a couple of G perms in there. If I don't practice my new G perms for a couple of days in a row, I lose them - even several months after learning them. It just takes so long for algorithms to really stick for me.


----------



## clincr (Jan 10, 2011)

20.72, 19.34, (16.81), 21.97, 20.63, 20.82, 21.02, (23.05), 19.16, 18.68, 21.89, 16.82

= 20.11 (σ = 1.52)

Very nice again, with a decent slowest time. A couple of 16s 

Mike: I had this problem when I was first learning 2 look OLLs and PLLs, but after that it took a lot less time to learn them and for them to stick in my mind. If you get what I mean. Are you sure it isn't just the algorithms themselves? Mine flow very nicely and so are easy to remember. I could even call them sexy (almost).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2011)

Flowing very nicely doesn't necessarily make them easy to remember for me. These are very common G perm algorithms that lots of people love; I just tend to forget them. And honestly, I tend to have that problem with almost any new algorithm I learn - it takes about a year for them to become permanent for me.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 10, 2011)

*Average: 22.00*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 24.47
2. 23.81
3. 23.81
4. 23.20
5. 21.11
6. 20.41
7. 21.02
8. 22.59
9. 21.61
10. 21.74
11. 20.74
12. 18.40

Did worse than usual. Started off bad with the worst time, and started getting better, with the last being the best.

But, this time I don't have a single sup-25!



Same exact thing with me. It's not that I forget them, it's that my entire PLL is all muscle memory. So, once I get to the PLL stage of a solve, I just do it, and know how to do it. But, if I mess up halfway, I can't continue. Or, if I try to "just do" a PLL, without me seeing the "pattern" that it's supposed to be in, I just can't do it for some reason...

I also cannot do my PLL on a computer, iPhone App, TouchCube, etc... Simply because I cannot perform the fingertrick. And if I try to solve a cube that has horrible turning, and I can't do the PLL fast enough using fingertricks, I can't solve the cube.

It sucks, but I hope it'll be better one day. It's only been about 5 months that I've been cubing, anyway.


----------



## fariq (Jan 11, 2011)

20.55
17.05, 18.94, 24.55, 20.90, 18.87, 17.50, (17.00), 24.81, (25.61), 17.47, 20.76, 24.67


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72

23.00, 23.91, 23.09, 31.24, 27.79, 25.46, 23.67, 23.95, 22.91, (22.00), (35.49), 24.25

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.00
worst time: 35.49

current avg12:* 24.93 *(σ = 2.52)


----------



## JasonK (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72 Avg: 28.58

29.80, 33.56, 26.31, 25.69, 25.40, 28.41, 31.87, 27.97, 33.29, 26.31, 29.86, 26.32

Not much to say about this one, except that it was really bad... :fp


----------



## hatter (Jan 11, 2011)

*22.00* +/- 1.18

21.20
23.27
20.19
20.67
24.50
21.40
21.38
23.87
20.72
21.65
21.34
27.98


my turning felt REALLY inaccurate on this one. I usually get atleast ONE sub20 solve.. but this is my most consistent average of 12 ive submitted, i think.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72

Average 20.84

19.13, 23.67, 17.99, 22.35, (17.65), 23.05, 22.90, (24.12), 20.19, 19.07, 20.96, 19.15


----------



## da25centz (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72

Average: 28.58
26.55 26.86 27.73 32.80 27.60 32.70 27.85 (22.38) 28.80 28.18 26.71 (35.15)

the last solve killed me, I did the wrong OLL and that just ruined the solve. The first 32 was a PLL fail(wrong g perm) and the other 32 the cube was out of control, The S slice was misaligned and I couldnt really control what I was doing. I guess thats the danger of having my guhong so lubed and loose


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.87
1. (27.96) 
2. 21.98 
3. 22.63 
4. 23.53 
5. 27.84 
6. 27.57 

Meh... I need to keep my GuHong clean.
7. (18.73) 
8. 23.12 
9. 18.85 
10. 20.53 
11. 20.08 
12. 22.59


----------



## choza244 (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72

Avg: 20.70

21.21, 22.14, 19.66, 18.35, 22.21, 17.70, 24.05, 22.53, (15.74), 16.81, (51.92), 22.31

51.92 :fp


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 11, 2011)

Round 72

Average: 19.86 
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 16.52
Worst Time: 22.67
Individual Times: 20.34, (16.52), 18.45, 19.67, 20.60, 21.78, 21.40, 16.97, (22.67), 20.92, 18.58, 19.90

half sub20, half the rest 20.xx


----------



## clincr (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I can only do a couple of PLLs on Gabbasoft etc. without just messing them up. I find them very hard to do move-by-move or even on slow big cubes that don't enable fingertricks. I suppose repetition is the solution.


----------



## stone (Jan 11, 2011)

1. 20.44
2. 19.23
3. 17.05
4. 22.88
5. 15.95
6. DNF
7. 17.59
8. 22.67
9. 17.52
10. 18.06
11. (14.92)
12. 24.16

_average of 12 19.13s_


----------



## Vinny (Jan 11, 2011)

What happens to your average if you get a DNF?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 11, 2011)

That is counted as the worse solve in the average, so it doesn't count (averages remove best/worst time)

If you get 2 DNFs, then your average is DNF


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 11, 2011)

*Round 72 (Roux)
Average: 23.37*

14.83, 
22.08, 
18.41, 
23.10, 
22.65, 
20.53, 
25.71, 
29.47, 
23.44, 
27.65, 
24.43, 
25.68

Well, looks like I'm coming back as a Roux solver. I've not been cubing that often lately and, as a result, my averages aren't improving at all. I finally got sub-20 with CFOP due to this thread a little while ago, so I figured it could help me with Roux. That first solve is a new PB, and the average was going to be, but I messed up a bit. Still a good average for me, though.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 12, 2011)

Round 72 (OH):
20.88, 19.51, 23.61, 25.86, 22.00, 21.20, 21.97, (26.44), 22.87, (19.15), 24.89, 22.73 = 22.55


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2011)

20.06, 19.56, 16.79, 21.76, 18.46, 17.32, 21.02, 21.84, 21.26, 23.58, 18.57, 22.29 = 20.21avg

Disappointing.


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 12, 2011)

times :
20.25, 21.50, 17.57, 18.73, 20.92, 21.88, 23.39+, 18.37, 19.06, 17.51, 23.71, 13.19
session avg: 19.92


----------



## Vinny (Jan 12, 2011)

I had an absolutely horrible average, I never get solves above 25:


25.89 (+2) ~ 27.89
27.2
26.89
26.4
19.52
21.38
20.48
23.61
25.86
25.49
21.22
23.36

Average: 24.11 :l


----------



## Brest (Jan 12, 2011)

*Average: 26.68*

28.16 25.81 26.95 31.42 29.19 24.78 25.60 (20.60) (31.55) 29.34 24.62 20.96

Mean: 26.58
Standard deviation: 3.43
Best Time: 20.60
Worst Time: 31.55


----------



## d521yts (Jan 12, 2011)

*Round 72*
*Average: 25.69*
Standard Deviation: 1.22
Best Time: 23.34
Worst Time: 28.02
Individual Times:
1.	25.85
2.	26.41
3.	27.28	
4.	24.91	
5.	23.84	
6.	27.92	
*7.	(28.02)*
*8.	(23.34)*
9.	23.87	
10.	26.82
11.	24.63	
12.	25.41


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 12, 2011)

Average: 23.14
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 17.54
Worst Time: 28.44
Individual Times:
1.	25.46	
2.	23.54	
3.	19.14	
4.	(28.44)	
5.	(17.54)	
6.	23.97	
7.	19.03
8.	27.15	
9.	23.48
10.	20.37	
11.	22.41	
12.	26.88

bad average for me...


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 72
*Average of 12: 24.83*
1. 25.82
2. (20.64)
3. 25.21
4. 25.20
5. (28.44)
6. 24.64
7. 24.75
8. 24.57
9. 27.57
10. 23.28
11. 22.47
12. 24.77

Haven't cubed in 3 days. Warmed up a little, then did this average. So bad.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 72
24.98 31.07 26.87 25.82 25.11 27.42 29.39 (36.34) 30.46 28.79 24.56 (23.44)
Average 27.48


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 13, 2011)

Average: 21"63

22.51, 20.65, (17.80), 21.29, 20.97, (29.27), 20.90, 22.73, 22.41, 24.99, 20.11, 19.73

Good =) PB I think =)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2011)

*Round 72 Results*​

Keroma12	19.86
clincr	20.11
cube-o-holic	20.21
fariq	20.55
choza244	20.70
mrjames113083	20.84
Kev43	21.63
ElectricDoodie	22.00
hatter	22.00
Elliot (OH)	22.55
Mike Hughey	22.85
masteranders1	22.87
antoineccantin	23.14
NeedReality	23.37
Vinny	24.11
xbrandationx	24.83
ruff48	24.93
d521yts	25.69
Brest 26.68
spunkymp4	27.48
WTF2L?	28.58
da25centz	28.58

Keroma12 is just one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

stone	19.13
mehran_bj6890	19.92

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 17, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 73rd round:

B2 F' R' D2 B' R2 B F' D2 L2 B2 D' B L' F L U2
U2 F R' U L2 R2 B' F L D' F' D2 F' D' R' B' L'
L D R F2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 R B' L' R U' F' R2
D B' L' R' F L2 B L' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 U'
R U2 L F D U L2 D B R' D' F2 R' D2 F2 L F U
B L2 D2 B' D' B2 D2 F' D F' D2 R U R' B' U L
U' F R' D2 B D2 F D F U L' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R
F' L' R2 D2 U F2 L R2 U' B R' B2 F' D2 L' U2 L' F2
R2 D2 B F2 U L2 F L' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L F R U
U L' U R' U B2 R D B R B U F' D R2 D2 L2 R
B' U2 L2 R' F L' F2 U' F D U2 B2 F' L' U R F2 U
B2 R F' U2 L2 D B L' D' B F' R2 F' L F U2 F2 U


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 13, 2011)

20.03, 18.90, 22.31, 21.00, 18.17, 22.24, (13.30), 19.60, 19.57, (22.35), 19.25, 17.70 = 19.88
Done OH
First and last 12 solves of my day..


----------



## choza244 (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 73

Avg: 21.07

19.58, 20.25, (15.91), (30.20), 21.03, 23.18, 22.67, 24.23, 22.32, 19.63, 18.22, 19.56


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 13, 2011)

*Average: 21.17*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 19.33
2. 18.31
3. 23.69
4. 22.65
5. 21.09
6. 21.87
7. 20.91
8. 22.78
9. 21.15
10. 22.45
11. 19.69
12. 19.83

No sup24s! Getting better. 
I've also started to get a few sub20 Ao5. Hopefully it'll start showing up in my Ao12s.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 13, 2011)

22.02
22.22
24.47
(27.93)
17.91
(17.52)
23.06
22.93
21.43
20.41
20.13
18.55


Average: 21.313

Mmppphhh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 73
23.83
25.09, 22.88, 25.04, 22.34, 22.72, 24.28, (26.32), 22.44, 25.95, 22.54, (18.36), 25.07

It's been a while since I've done a timed average of 100, so I did one today. 24.32; significantly worse than any others I've done in recent months. I'm going downhill.


----------



## d521yts (Jan 13, 2011)

Round 73

*Average: 26.11*

1.	22.15	
2.	24.54
3.	27.96
4.	22.80	
5.	(30.83)	
6.	30.12
7.	25.82	
8.	27.40
9.	(20.68)	
10.	21.52	
11.	29.69	
12.	29.11


----------



## Vinny (Jan 13, 2011)

22.91
24.16
(27.19) :l
21.44
21.29
24.22
23.14 (+2)~ 25.14
22.74
(18.39)
22.86
20.85
21.01

I've realized I always do worse when I'm nervous... I usually get more sub 20 solves in an average than this...

Average: *22.68*


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 73

Average: 19.04   
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 14.16
Worst Time: 25.40
Individual Times: 15.99, 19.92, 17.14, 16.35, 18.41, (25.40), 22.90, 21.03, 17.52, 21.71, (14.16), 19.39

One of my best ever, although I got sub19 once. 17.30 a05; PB is 17.12. So I go to the race to sub15 thread now?


----------



## fariq (Jan 14, 2011)

19.94
18.00, 16.83, 17.65, 21.81, 19.02, 22.25, 22.71, 24.19, (26.08), 17.41, (15.84), 19.57


----------



## JasonK (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 73 Avg: 26.84

29.66, 28.82, 26.75, 21.78, 25.07, 28.30, 26.56, 33.88, 25.39, 26.46, 25.28, 26.07


----------



## stone (Jan 14, 2011)

17.51, 18.46, 17.91, 20.16, 18.44, DNF(5.12)huuge pop, 24.58, 18.13, 20.16, 19.94, 16.90, 21.60

average of 12 19.44

ohh btw you havent post me last round i should won


----------



## Smacky (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 73
Average: 21.74

20.80
24.91
22.33
20.52
21.78
(17.28)
23.49
(25.51)
21.83
21.32
17.42
22.99


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2011)

17.20, 18.79, 21.54, 15.98, 17.83, 23.12, 20.76, 21.82, 21.25, 19.61, 20.23, 25.29 = 20.22

GD last solve. Inserted the 1st F2L before realising a cross edge was on U.

The white cross on 11 was fun.

17.94 avg of 5, Me is fail.


----------



## sonar (Jan 14, 2011)

21.73	,17.20 ,32.01, 26.35, 20.27, 31.85, 35.18, 31.60, 25.84 ,25.67, 23.93, 24.94	
avg of 12 = 26.42
That is odd i can average around 23 or even sub 23 and now had so many over 30 solves  idk what happened but that 17.20 was just decent look ahead and everything went smoothly


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 14, 2011)

Round 73

Average 20.12

(21.99), 20.05, 20.02, 18.50, 21.34, 21.21, 19.71, (16.82), 20.55, 18.50, 21.64, 19.68


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 15, 2011)

18.58, 21.43, 19.65, 21.54, (14.33), 22.60, 21.54, 20.33, 22.54, 24.44, 18.28, (24.49) = 21.09 avg12

The 14.33 was ridiculous. Non lucky! Average was completely sub 25, so that's also cool! Best race to sub20 average I've had, I think.


----------



## Matt (Jan 15, 2011)

Round 73 (my first =3)
20.67, 20.02, 21.09, 18.73, 20.56, 18.64, 19.68, 20.02, 19.90, (18.30), 21.18, (24.87)
AVG = 20.05.. Wow .05 off. 
This night I've been doing very well, I got my 13.96 PB single and have been getting good look-ahead and tps. These 12 were solid solves (except maybe the last one). Maybe I'll get sub 20 next time
(BTW, although my PB avg of 12 is sub-20, I want to get sub-20 consistently, not once a month)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2011)

Round 73

Average: 21.19
Standard Deviation: 2.41
Best Time: 15.55
Worst Time: 26.95
Individual Times:
1.	21.29
2.	(15.55)	
3.	23.34
4.	20.16	
5.	23.15
6.	23.53
7.	18.63
8.	(26.95)	
9.	17.12
10.	21.53	
11.	17.66	
12.	25.52

15.55 Non-lucky PB!


----------



## Brest (Jan 15, 2011)

*Average: 27.18*

27.37 32.16 24.77 28.97 24.79 27.16 (37.03) 28.15 23.55 22.02 (21.33) 32.89

Mean: 27.52
Standard deviation: 4.50
Best Time: 21.33
Worst Time: 37.03


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 16, 2011)

Average: DNF

(28.46), (DNF), 29.29, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS

Very bad day for cubing I think...


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 16, 2011)

times :
22.62, 23.03, 19.24, 27.11, 18.85, 27.72, 21.65, 18.86, 26.48, 16.59, 18.47, 17.03
session avg: 21.33:fp


----------



## da25centz (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 73

average:27.22

(35.91), 28.48, 22.69, 22.59, 30.30, 32.06, 22.61, 25.92, 29.36, (22.02), 27.28, 30.89


----------



## celli (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 73 FIRST ONE!!!!!!
AVG: 25.37
1. 25.92 U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' U2 B' F' L D R2 F' R U2
2. 21.34 D2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' F U' R2 F2 D L' B F' D
3. 26.46 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 U2 F2 U' F' L' D' R' D F D' B R D'
4. 26.01 L2 U' F2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L' D U F' U2 B D R2 B F2 R2
5. 26.28 B2 D2 R2 L2 D U' R2 F2 D' R2 F' R2 B' U' B D B R B' D U2
6. 28.19 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 U' F' R' U F D' F R2 D2 U L' U2
7. 25.86 U B2 D' L2 U R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 L D U2 L2 U2 B2 F' L
8. 29.92 R2 B2 F2 U B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 R' D' B2 L2 U' F2 U F
9. 23.82 B2 R2 D R2 U R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F L2 B R2 L U2 B2 D' R' D2 U
10. 23.98 F2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D U R2 U R' D' R' L' D' B2 F R' B' R' U'
11. 23.23 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' U' B L' D U' B R B' L D' R U2
12. 23.94 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U R2 U L2 F2 R2 B' U L B D2 B D R U2 F' U

WOW, first time in this thread for me. I graduated from the sub-30 thread two weeks ago, and I want sub-20 now. Didn't expect such good avg for me now (not warmed up), but I'm happy: NEW PB average for me!!!! YEYESYESYESYESYESYESYESYES


----------



## clincr (Jan 16, 2011)

23.04, 18.11, 20.10, 19.77, 22.80, 18.77, 22.08, 19.22, 18.69, (25.96), (17.04), 23.83

= 20.64 (σ = 1.99)


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 16, 2011)

*Round 73 (Roux)
Average: 22.04*

27.01, 
20.77, 
21.89, 
23.97, 
18.94, 
21.81, 
22.13, 
24.98, 
25.55, 
19.83, 
16.24, 
20.51


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 16, 2011)

best time: 16.17
worst time: 26.79
*session avg: 23.50 (σ = 2.39)*
DNF, 24.10, 21.61, (26.79), 20.39, 21.87, 26.35, 23.79, 25.02, 20.24, (16.17), 25.41


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2011)

Round 73 (OH):
20.89, (28.47), 23.75, 18.76, 17.24, 21.04, 21.23, (16.02), 25.33, 20.57, 18.82, 18.68 = 20.63
Good average for me.

EDIT: I just rolled this into my first ever sub-20 OH avg of 12!


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 17, 2011)

Round 73

28.00 1. B2 F' R' D2 B' R2 B F' D2 L2 B2 D' B L' F L U2 
25.45 2. U2 F R' U L2 R2 B' F L D' F' D2 F' D' R' B' L'
26.20 3. L D R F2 L F2 D2 B2 R2 B' U2 R B' L' R U' F' R2
20.35 4. D B' L' R' F L2 B L' U2 L2 R2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 U'
23.98 5. R U2 L F D U L2 D B R' D' F2 R' D2 F2 L F U
0916.79) 6. B L2 D2 B' D' B2 D2 F' D F' D2 R U R' B' U L
25.88 7. U' F R' D2 B D2 F D F U L' F2 D L2 B2 L2 R
21.66 8. F' L' R2 D2 U F2 L R2 U' B R' B2 F' D2 L' U2 L' F2
DNF 9. R2 D2 B F2 U L2 F L' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L F R U
22.52 10. U L' U R' U B2 R D B R B U F' D R2 D2 L2 R
28.42 11. B' U2 L2 R' F L' F2 U' F D U2 B2 F' L' U R F2 U
29.79 12. B2 R F' U2 L2 D B L' D' B F' R2 F' L F U2 F2 U

Average: 25.225
Just horrible. I'm gonna be here a while at this rate...


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 17, 2011)

Round 73
*Average of 12: 22.68*
1. 21.76 
2. 22.25 
3. 22.89 
4. 24.60 
5. 19.60 
6. 21.67 
7. 26.87 
8. 20.17 
9. 25.71 
10. (27.57) 
11. (18.59) 
12. 21.33 

Decent average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2011)

stone said:


> ohh btw you havent post me last round i should won


 
No; if you notice, you are posted as an alumnus. Since you had 3 rounds with sub-20 results (with no intervening rounds with times above 20 seconds), you are considered to have already graduated, so your results now go in the alumnus list. If you want to win a round now, you'll have to do that in the sub-15 thread.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2011)

*Round 73 Results*​

Keroma12	19.04
Hyprul 9-ty2 (OH)	19.88
fariq	19.94
Matt	20.05
mrjames113083	20.12
cube-o-holic	20.22
Elliot (OH)	20.63
clincr	20.64
choza244	21.07
masteranders1	21.09
ElectricDoodie	21.17
antoineccantin	21.19
PowerCuber	21.31
Smacky	21.74
NeedReality	22.04
Vinny	22.68
xbrandationx	22.68
ruff48	23.50
Mike Hughey	23.83
jokerman5656	25.23
celli	25.37
d521yts	26.11
sonar	26.42
WTF2L?	26.84
Brest	27.18
da25centz	27.22
Kev43	DNF

Congratulations to Keroma12, who graduates this round!

Hyprul 9-ty2 is just one round from graduating (one-handed); good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

stone	19.44
mehran_bj6890	21.33

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 20, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 74th round:

D B' D2 B2 R B D' F2 R' B' F' D' B' R D2 B' U' B'
B' U2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 U L' B F R' B2 D' L
U' B2 F2 U F D F' L U' L B F' R2 U' F R' D U'
L' B' U L R B U' L2 U2 L F2 D' B' R D2 B' R2 U
L' D' R F2 U' L' F' R D' F' U2 R U' L2 D B U' L'
U' R' D F' D' B2 U' B U R2 D' R' D F L' R' U R2
D2 L' U2 F2 L F D2 B' R2 D2 F2 D' B L F D' R2 U2
B' L' B2 U L R2 D B U' R2 U' L F2 D' L' B2 R' U2
R' F' R' F2 D' U' L' D' B' D R2 B U2 L' D' R F
B D2 L D' R D2 F U2 B F' R F2 D L' D2 B U
U2 R F' D L F2 D2 U2 R2 B' D2 F R' B' D' L2 D2 B'
L' F L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' D2 B2 F D2 U2 R' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2011)

Round 74
21.95
(25.80), 19.84, 23.61, 19.02, 21.23, 19.24, 25.28, (16.92), 23.72, 24.42, 23.02, 20.14

Wow, this was a good round for me! I think I got a little lucky overall, though. I think this is the first time I've had a sub-20 average 3/5 in the middle of one of the rounds in this thread: 19.02, 21.23, 19.24, (25.28), (16.92) is 19.83! And the 16.92 was full step!


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 18, 2011)

21.96, 20.13, 23.15, (18.44), 23.63, (23.84), 18.56, 21.80, 18.72, 20.88, 20.27, 20.36 = 20.95 avg12

Video:


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 74

Average 20.27

17.82, 19.63, 20.05, 17.75, (17.60), 19.23, 24.22, 24.29, 18.82, 18.86, 22.04, (25.04)

Horrible finish. 4 of the last 6 solves screwed it up.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 74 Avg: 26.07

24.30, 23.90, 28.94, 22.46, 29.14, 30.63, 29.16, 21.13, 24.81, 25.51, 27.61, 24.91

Why am I so inconsistent??? :fp


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 18, 2011)

Best average of 12: 23.46
(25.00) 24.77 (19.40) 24.34 22.33 24.81 21.59 23.84 24.98 22.95 22.34 22.68


----------



## d521yts (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round 74*
*Average: 24.47*

1.	24.96	
2.	26.54
3.	(28.14)
4.	23.86
5.	21.98	
6.	28.07	
7.	24.94	
8.	23.97	
9.	(20.71)
10.	22.20	
11.	24.28
12.	23.91


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round 74
Average: 25.32*

25.41, (20.99), 27.19, (33.52), 26.74, 24.21, 25.71, 21.90, 24.30, 21.43, 27.08, 29.30

Those last 2 solves :fp


----------



## Elliot (Jan 18, 2011)

*Round 74 (OH):*
(18.09), 20.07, 19.24, 22.60, 19.56, 23.74, 19.81, 18.35, 19.64, 22.13, (31.32), 22.81 = *20.79*


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 18, 2011)

round 74 OH:

22.32, 22.10, 19.59, 19.28, 19.72, (23.20), (12.76), 22.68, 22.03, 18.79, 17.25, 18.83 = 20.26

single pb (pll skip)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 18, 2011)

*Average: 20.62*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 20.66
2. 19.92
3. 22.00
4. 22.65
5. 20.91
6. 21.37
7. 19.14
8. 21.16
9. 19.47
10. 20.20
11. 21.40
12. 15.57

Wow, a great average. Pretty consistent for me, also. That last 15.57 was a full-step, too! Just had a really nice F2L.


----------



## javirk (Jan 18, 2011)

NEW COMPETITOR! and first message.

*Average of 12: 23.61*
1. 21.55 
2. 23.99 
3. 23.92 
4. 23.37 
5. 22.92 
6. 23.25 
7. (DNF) 
8. 22.52 
9. (21.32) 
10. 22.20 
11. 26.68 
12. 25.72 

Epic fail in the end!:fp


----------



## choza244 (Jan 18, 2011)

Round 74

Avg: 20.10

19.43, 19.44, 18.13, 18.65, 21.29, 20.84, 20.35, (16.61), 25.47, (27.95), 18.57, 18.88


----------



## Maniac (Jan 19, 2011)

Average: 21.62
Standard deviation: 1.41
Individual times: 20.11, 23.22, 19.03, 17.75, 21.83, 20.47, 22.22, 21.03, 22.08, 23.97, 24.98, 22.28

Not a bad average but got worse towards the end.


----------



## fariq (Jan 19, 2011)

19.01

17.22 18.14 23.55 17.12 18.67 17.38 (DNF) (17.10) 20.22 17.86 22.23 17.76


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 19, 2011)

times for round 74

AO12: 30.78

12:	00:27.97	
11:	00:46.83	
10:	00:32.69	
9:	00:26.56	
8:	00:29.81	
7:	00:33.14	
6:	00:27.54	
5:	00:30.93	
4:	00:26.07	
3:	00:29.35	
2:	00:29.79	
1:	00:28.66

10 of 12: 29.64

im just starting out on this thread to hopefully get sub 20 within the next year and if im lucky by summer. im not officially sub 30 yet but i'm close enough that sub 30 isn't a big enough goal.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 19, 2011)

can i join this even though im pretty much sub 20 but id prefer to be sure that i am?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> can i join this even though im pretty much sub 20 but id prefer to be sure that i am?


 
Sure; several other people have done that. You would just be passing through for a few rounds, and then on to sub-20. Three rounds in a row sub-20 and you'll be considered to have graduated here.


----------



## clincr (Jan 19, 2011)

19.14, (22.31), (14.17), 17.95, 20.04, 17.80, 19.35, 18.27, 20.80, 15.96, 18.53, 18.82

= 18.67 (σ = 1.26)

Well that is absolutely amazing. PB nl single, PB average, only 3 sup-20 times, low SD. Am happy.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 19, 2011)

ROUND 74


1. 21.11
2. 18.49
3. (23.03)
4. 18.84
5. 19.41 (i thnk i sub 1 an A perm)
6. (17.19)
7. 22.00
8. 19.38
9. 18.41
10. 22.75
11. 19.66
12. 20.09 

avg=20.014 sooo close oh well theres always the next round btw is there a sub 30 version?and is it still active?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 19, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> btw is there a sub 30 version?and is it still active?


 Yep. Just do a quick search, and it should come up.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 19, 2011)

20.83 (+2) ~ 22.83
22.11
23.64
20.28
22.73
28.45
21.62
23.66
(19.63)
26.52
26.07
(29.17)

Average: *23.89*

Definitely one of the worst averages I've had in a long time... Bad day


----------



## da25centz (Jan 20, 2011)

Round 74

Avg:28.30

24.11 29.24 26.08 30.35 29.28 31.51 30.03 (35.67) (23.76) 23.95 25.18 33.25

would have been such a good average if not for all of those terrible solves. 2 23s, a 24, 25 and 26. Some of my best times, coupled with some of my worsts in recent avgs.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2011)

18.57, 21.26, 18.15, 17.26, 22.51, 22.50, 23.76, DNF(23.42), 21.48, 22.26, 18.74, 20.81 = 21.00 avg

Embarrassing. I should really be sober for this.


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 20, 2011)

Round 74

Average: 25.41
30.01, 24.53, 28.17, 25.75, 26.07, 24.50, 23.78, 24.09, (22.71), 23.20, (31.51), 23.96


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 20, 2011)

times :
20.65, 20.57, 17.62, 19.08, 17.38, 14.37, 18.63, 20.51, 21.35, 17.98, 17.80, 20.08
session avg: 19.03


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, doing OH:
21.76, 21.23, 23.17, (29.47), 23.26, 18.39, 20.91, 21.90, 22.90, 21.77, 18.91, (15.92) = 21.42


----------



## Zubon (Jan 20, 2011)

Round 74

23.59 25.61 16.21 (28.11) (14.51) 17.00 18.91 18.73 23.82 16.56 20.86 24.04	

Avg12: *20.53*

14.51 was my second best NL solve ever!


It's good to be back here. I didn't cube at all over xmas and new years until this week. The only practice I had was going to two meetups in Australia while I was there.


----------



## scylla (Jan 20, 2011)

long time ago I competed, unless 2 bad solves at the end, still my best result here and a 3o5 average of 19.41 my first sub 20 ever

22,75


12:	DNF	x
11:	00:29.40	x
10:	00:24.56	x
9:	00:21.88	x
8:	00:22.55	x
7:	00:19.14	x
6:	00:26.71	x
5:	00:17.31	x
4:	00:17.24	x
3:	00:21.79	x
2:	00:23.06	x
1:	00:21.08	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

*Round 74 Results*​

clincr	18.67
fariq	19.01
blakedacuber	20.01
choza244	20.10
Yes, We Can! (OH)	20.26
mrjames113083	20.27
Zubon	20.53
ElectricDoodie	20.62
Elliot (OH)	20.79
masteranders1	20.95
cube-o-holic	21.00
Ville Seppänen (OH)	21.42
Maniac	21.62
Mike Hughey	21.95
scylla	22.75
FoxWolf	23.46
javirk	23.61
Vinny	23.89
d521yts	24.47
Specs112	25.32
Blablabla	25.41
WTF2L?	26.07
da25centz	28.30
cannon4747	30.78

fariq is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):


mehran_bj6890	19.03

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 24, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 75th round:

B L' B D' F2 D2 U' L2 U' B D U' R U2 B' U' L U
D2 B U R2 D R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U B L R2
D' L' D' U2 F' D2 B' D L' D2 U F' D' U L2 R' D2
U' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D' F2 D2 F U'
R' D' U' L' B' R F2 D2 L' R' F' L' R2 B2 D2 R' F U
B' L' D2 U2 R D' L2 B2 D' L' D' F' L2 D U' B L' R'
F R' B2 D F' D' B2 R' F' D R' F' L R B R' D' U'
D L' F' D R' B D2 R' D2 U' B D' F' R2 B U' F' R2
D' R2 U2 F R' D' B U B2 D2 B L2 D2 L' D' R' U' L'
R D' L D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' L2 U' F' U' B2 L2 B R'
U L' F' L R' B D2 U B2 L2 R U2 L B F2 R2 F U
U' B' L2 B' F' D' F' L R' U L' U R2 U L2 D F U2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2011)

21.86, 21.02, 20.03, 18.65, 22.66, 16.73, 18.37, 20.80, 22.31, 20.17, 19.07, 17.59 = 19.99avg

I almost gave up after solve #5.
I'm quite happy with my slowest solve.

My next 24 solves


Spoiler



number of times: 24/24
best time: 16.80
worst time: 23.19

current avg5: 19.23 (σ = 0.14)
best avg5: 18.68 (σ = 0.21)

current avg12: 19.07 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 19.07 (σ = 0.66)

session avg: 19.40 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 19.45

18.32, 18.47, 19.85, 20.97, 19.35, 16.80, 21.66, 19.55, 18.70, 19.77, 21.83, 20.51, 19.07, 19.35, 18.39, 17.92, 20.58, 18.85, 18.80, 19.34, 19.04, 23.19, 19.32, 17.09


I think I can almost call myself sub 20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 20, 2011)

Round 75
23.93
22.74, 23.07, (22.21), (29.40), 24.20, 23.96, 23.16, 26.96, 22.86, 23.59, 25.00, 23.73

Sigh. I will always be slow.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 20, 2011)

round 75:


1. (21.40)
2. 19.68
3. 17.44
4. 20.36
5. 17.16
6. 18.36
7. 21.30
8. 20.03
9. 20.33
10. 17.66
11. 19.30
12. (16.81)


AVG===19.162 

hopefully i can stay this side of the 20 next round too


----------



## Vinny (Jan 20, 2011)

25.10
22.80
19.98
20.25
(28.97)
18.70
18.62
18.30
18.63
19.91
19.73
(15.90)

Average: *20.20*

After the worst solve everything got a lot better  But I did get a non lucky PB.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 20, 2011)

*Average: 21.05*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 19.55
2. 22.86
3. 23.82
4. 20.29
5. 21.38
6. 18.00
7. 20.42
8. 20.40
9. 25.50
10. 17.51
11. 20.52
12. 23.23

What's that sup-25 doing there!?
Anyway, got a sub-20 Ao5 there. Sweet.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 20, 2011)

Round 75

Average: 19.12

17.72, 16.53, 20.90, 19.24, 19.61, (15.63), 18.26, 18.32, 19.36, (22.62), 21.44, 19.81

First 2 solves had a PLL Skip.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 20, 2011)

*Round 75 (OH):*
18.82, 20.06, 23.95, 18.34, 22.53, 19.23, (24.44), 17.62, (17.57), 21.55, 24.32, 22.63 = *20.90*


----------



## EVH (Jan 20, 2011)

Avg:28.09

1. (23.84) OLL Skip plus T-Perm
2. 27.55 
3. 26.60 
4. (32.31) 
5. 29.24 
6. 26.20 
7. 27.83 
8. 28.38 
9. 27.83 
10. 25.96 
11. 29.82 
12. 31.45


----------



## d521yts (Jan 20, 2011)

*Round 75*
*Average: 25.84*

1.	24.85	
2.	22.91
3.	27.00
4.	(22.69)
5.	23.25
6.	25.46	
7.	30.56	
8.	25.52
9.	27.38	
10.	24.39	
11.	(32.30)
12.	27.12


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 20, 2011)

current avg12:* 25.36 *(σ = 3.36)
27.69, 27.06, 21.40, 21.87, 23.95, 29.57, (20.03), 23.18, 24.32, 22.57, (37.17), 31.94


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 21, 2011)

Round 75

23.993
28.238
(30.117)
27.156
20.605
29.170
(19.618)
29.047
21.391
29.472
21.378
21.520


----------



## RaresB (Jan 21, 2011)

12: 00:24:32 x
11: 00:22:18 x
10: 00:22:89 x
9:	00:29.19	x
8:	00:25.94	x
7:	00:26.17	x
6:	00:27.89	x
5:	00:26.66	x
4:	00:25.50	x
3:	00:25.33	x
2:	00:29.29	x
1:	00:24.03	x
Average = 25.79 standard deviation 1.79. One of my worst averages ever. I did the first 9 in a bad mood than the last 3 a few days later. Average of first 9 = 26.67 facepalm, average of last 3 = 22.89 more like normal.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 21, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> I only did 9 I couldn't bear continuing; please ****ing help me


 
How are we suppose to help you?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 21, 2011)

1. Open up a timer website
2. Hold a cube in hand.
3. Scramble using what they give you
4. Time your solve
5. Go to step 2.


----------



## NeedReality (Jan 21, 2011)

*Round 75 (Roux)
Average: 20.31*

18.26, 
22.22, 
23.62, 
20.71, 
22.34, 
19.30, 
16.49, 
18.11, 
19.20, 
21.33, 
24.22, 
17.99

New PB AO5 for Roux (18.87) and AO12!


----------



## Lars (Jan 21, 2011)

FII
1. B L' B D' F2 D2 U' L2 U' B D U' R U2 B' U' L U 27.45
2. D2 B U R2 D R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U B L R2 29.55
3. D' L' D' U2 F' D2 B' D L' D2 U F' D' U L2 R' D2 (29.93)
4. U' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D' F2 D2 F U' 27.49
5. R' D' U' L' B' R F2 D2 L' R' F' L' R2 B2 D2 R' F U 23.07
6. B' L' D2 U2 R D' L2 B2 D' L' D' F' L2 D U' B L' R' 25.13
7. F R' B2 D F' D' B2 R' F' D R' F' L R B R' D' U' 24.88
8. D L' F' D R' B D2 R' D2 U' B D' F' R2 B U' F' R2 28.78
9. D' R2 U2 F R' D' B U B2 D2 B L2 D2 L' D' R' U' L' 29.28
10. R D' L D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' L2 U' F' U' B2 L2 B R' 23.46
11. U L' F' L R' B D2 U B2 L2 R U2 L B F2 R2 F U 24.32
12. U' B' L2 B' F' D' F' L R' U L' U R2 U L2 D F U2 (20.37)

Total: AVG-12: 26.14


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> 1. Open up a timer website
> 2. Hold a cube in hand.
> 3. Scramble using what they give you
> 4. Time your solve
> 5. Go to step 2.


 
This needs an appropriate exit clause.

Like... 5. If hands not broken OR average not achieved: goto step 2.

Then you need to add 6. ????
7. Profit

(of course)


----------



## scylla (Jan 21, 2011)

round 75

23.75


12:	00:21.72	x
11:	00:24.58	x
10:	00:24.54	x
9:	00:22.91	x
8:	00:25.51	x
7:	00:25.85	x
6:	00:19.51	x
5:	00:37.36	x
4:	00:21.07	x
3:	00:24.61	x
2:	00:27.23	x
1:	00:17.81	x


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Jan 21, 2011)

times :
21.12, 17.61, 19.61, 22.04, 17.47, 22.40, 19.24, 17.53, 19.44, 19.68, 18.79, 19.15
session avg: 19.42

do you think it's better that i go to sub 15 or stay here?


----------



## clincr (Jan 21, 2011)

18.09, 19.05, 18.61, 18.98, 19.65, (24.70), 18.09, 21.86, (16.63), 18.39, 22.96, 22.81

=19.85 (σ = 1.84)

Such a shame about the end.


----------



## fariq (Jan 22, 2011)

19.69

20.53 19.35 20.63 20.70 19.04 18.01 16.67 (16.58) (23.09) 21.20 20.05 20.75


----------



## celli (Jan 22, 2011)

Round 75
Avg: 25.55

23.45, 25.02, 24.40, (32.21), 31.14, (20.78), 22.94, 24.65, 26.41, 26.27, 28.80, 22.39

Sub-20: a long way to go.....


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 22, 2011)

Average: 25"79

27.55, (18.02), 22.03, 19.57, 19.11, 25.33, (DNF), 23.34, 23.05, 23.07, 49.90, 24.98

Bad DNF and 49. Some good solves anyway.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 22, 2011)

Round 75

Avg: 21.01

19.48, 21.63, 23.24, 22.77, 19.67, 18.89, 21.57, 22.22, (15.11), (23.31), 21.02, 19.58


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 22, 2011)

mehran_bj6890 said:


> times :
> 21.12, 17.61, 19.61, 22.04, 17.47, 22.40, 19.24, 17.53, 19.44, 19.68, 18.79, 19.15
> session avg: 19.42
> 
> do you think it's better that i go to sub 15 or stay here?



You are not sub 20 why would you go to sub 15?


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 22, 2011)

Round 75
*Average: 19.39*
Haiyan memory <3
12: 00:16.22 
11: 00:20.60 
10: 00:21.27 
9: 00:19.34 
8: 00:19.26 
7: 00: (14.82) 
6: 00:21.34 
5: 00:19.79 
4: 00:18.92 
3: 00:19.78 
2: 00: (22.71) 
1: 00:17.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

mehran_bj6890 said:


> do you think it's better that i go to sub 15 or stay here?


 


ruff48 said:


> You are not sub 20 why would you go to sub 15?



ruff48, why do you say that? mehran_bj6890 has already graduated and gets sub-20 almost every time now, so it seems like it would make sense to go on to sub-15, doesn't it?


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> ruff48, why do you say that? mehran_bj6890 has already graduated and gets sub-20 almost every time now, so it seems like it would make sense to go on to sub-15, doesn't it?


 
I didn't realize he was already graduated, all I saw was that he didn't get all times below 20s like is required to graduate; my mistake.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2011)

ruff48 said:


> I didn't realize he was already graduated, all I saw was that he didn't get all times below 20s like is required to graduate; my mistake.


 
I see. All that is required is sub-20 averages three times in a row. You don't need to have every solve sub-20.


----------



## da25centz (Jan 23, 2011)

Round 75

Average: 27.39

(21.11) (34.24) 27.46 30.60 27.87 28.07 26.98 26.83 28.99 24.38 24.12 28.63

not baad


----------



## Maniac (Jan 23, 2011)

*Round 75*

Average: 20.86
Standard Deviation: 2.82
Best Time: 16.64
Worst Time: 25.87
Individual Times:
1.	18.77	B L' B D' F2 D2 U' L2 U' B D U' R U2 B' U' L U
2.	23.98	D2 B U R2 D R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 B' U' R2 U B L R2
3.	18.15	D' L' D' U2 F' D2 B' D L' D2 U F' D' U L2 R' D2
4.	22.26	U' F2 R2 B2 L F2 U R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' D' F2 D2 F U'
5.	18.93	R' D' U' L' B' R F2 D2 L' R' F' L' R2 B2 D2 R' F U
6.	16.64	B' L' D2 U2 R D' L2 B2 D' L' D' F' L2 D U' B L' R'
7.	18.17	F R' B2 D F' D' B2 R' F' D R' F' L R B R' D' U'
8.	23.58	D L' F' D R' B D2 R' D2 U' B D' F' R2 B U' F' R2
9.	23.83	D' R2 U2 F R' D' B U B2 D2 B L2 D2 L' D' R' U' L'
10.	25.87	R D' L D' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' L2 U' F' U' B2 L2 B R'
11.	20.76	U L' F' L R' B D2 U B2 L2 R U2 L B F2 R2 F U
12.	19.43	U' B' L2 B' F' D' F' L R' U L' U R2 U L2 D F U2

So close to sub-20


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 24, 2011)

Round 75
*Average of 12: 22.68*
1. 20.33 
2. 25.01 
3. 23.48 
4. 21.17 
5. 24.05 
6. 20.98 
7. 21.73 
8. 21.18 
9. 21.55 
10. (19.40) 
11. (27.88) 
12. 27.35 

Good average


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 24, 2011)

Round 75!

Average: 22.30
Standard Deviation: 1.91
Best Time: 19.67
Worst Time: 30.38
Individual Times:
1.	28.04	
2.	22.62	
3.	21.34	
4.	(30.38)	
5.	22.47	
6.	21.85	
7.	20.73	
8.	(19.67)	
9.	22.59
10.	19.87	
11.	22.26	
12.	21.21

30.38 = epic fail!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 24, 2011)

18.28, (16.76), 17.26, 20.21, (22.32), 18.76, 21.53, 19.28, 17.39, 18.08, 17.10, 20.28 = 18.82

OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2011)

*Round 75 Results*​

Yes, We Can! (OH)	18.82
mrjames113083	19.12
blakedacuber	19.16
PowerCuber	19.39
fariq	19.69
clincr	19.85
cube-o-holic	19.99
Vinny	20.20
NeedReality (Roux)	20.31
Maniac	20.86
Elliot (OH)	20.90
choza244	21.01
ElectricDoodie	21.05
antoineccantin	22.30
xbrandationx	22.68
scylla	23.75
Mike Hughey	23.93
jokerman5656	25.20
ruff48	25.36
celli	25.55
Kev43	25.79
d521yts	25.84
Lars	26.14
da25centz	27.39
EVH	28.09

Wow - so many people sub-20 this week!

Congratulations to fariq, who graduates this round!

clincr is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mehran_bj6890	19.42

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 27, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 76th round:

U2 L2 B R2 F' L U2 L2 R2 U B' D R2 D' B' L B2 U'
D2 F2 R2 F D F U2 B2 U F' U' F' D2 L2 D U' L U'
F2 U R' F L U F D F2 D2 R' U' L' U' L2 F D'
L R2 B' L B F2 R2 U B2 U2 L' F' L B' D' F' U R
F' D' F D' L2 U B F2 R' F L B2 R2 U B F' L' U
R D' B D2 R2 U2 L R D F2 D' L2 D' L' R2 B' L' B'
D' L2 U2 B' D2 R D2 B2 U R' D' L' B D2 U' L' B' F2 U'
D' B2 F2 D B' R2 D L R2 B' F' R2 U2 F2 L U B2 D
B2 U' B2 F D' R' U2 R2 D' B2 R D' R2 B R2 B F
U2 R B L2 R U2 L R D2 U2 B' L' U R2 D2 U2 R' U2
U' B2 R' B L' F2 D' B L2 R' B2 D' F D' U B' F2
U2 L B U B' F' U2 L D2 U F R2 D F R2 U2 F R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 24, 2011)

Round 76
23.04
(18.81), 26.58, 22.10, 24.21, 21.28, 24.25, 19.04, 26.30, 24.89, (45.06), 22.43, 19.27

Do I win the prize for most inconsistent this round? :fp The 45 second solve was me messing up a G perm, and then not caring enough to try to finish the solve fast from there. Three sub-20's in a single average was nice, though.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.13
1. 21.23 
2. (19.64) 
3. 22.68 
4. 21.02 
5. 23.74 
6. 20.19 
7. 23.16 
8. 23.29 
9. 22.08 
10. (33.67) 
11. 19.70 
12. 24.20 

A bit disappointing, but still an okay average.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2011)

AAARRRGGGHHH!!!

17.53, 21.48, 23.01, 19.57, 16.79, 25.14, 21.13, 18.53, 18.54, 19.22, 21.54, 19.57 = 20.01avg

I locked up on the last PLL knowing I needed a low 19 to be sub 20.

Looks like I'll be here for at least 3 more weeks.

7 sub 20s and it's surprising how often I have a sub 17 followed by a disaster.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 24, 2011)

*Average: 20.94*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 19.86
2. 19.06
3. 21.77
4. 26.06
5. 14.54
6. 18.36
7. 20.23
8. 24.16
9. 21.38
10. 18.53
11. 22.04
12. 23.96

14.54 Not Lucky.
Sweet.

And it always seems like I get the best and worst times, one after the other.
What the hell?


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 24, 2011)

Round 76

Average 19.12

19.52, (17.06), 18.77, 19.30, 17.54, 17.75, (22.03), 17.44, 20.56, 18.62, 20.26, 21.47

Same average as last time, but much more consistent. only 3 solves above 20 seconds.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 24, 2011)

20.35
21.02
24.00
22.83
24.96
21.60
22.45
18.14
20.23
24.05
21.38
23.42

Average: *22.13*

Bleh.


----------



## fariq (Jan 25, 2011)

19.97

21.27 (16.77) 22.33 16.90 18.08 (24.26) 20.47 18.57 21.78 19.32 22.89 18.14

I'll stick around in this thread until I can constantly average sub-20 in every solve and average. Hope you guys don't mind.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 25, 2011)

Average: *19.54*

Standard Deviation: 2.06

(14.76), (25.25), 19.08, 19.56, 16.33, 22.68, 22.67, 17.14, 21.43, 21.18, 16.73, 18.57


Not PB ao12 by 0.02 sec!

BTW, last time I commented about my worst time (30.38) and not my average (22.30).


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 25, 2011)

*ROUND 76 AVERAGE: 29.15
10 of 12: 29.24*

individual times:

1:	00:29.26	
2:	00:32.88 
3:	00:30.35	
4:	00:32.17	
5:	00:24.95	
6:	00:27.95	
7:	00:32.47	
8:	00:28.52	
9:	00:24.73	
10:	00:24.48 
11:	00:31.82	
12:	00:30.23	


this average is pretty typical for me (i range from about 28-32 average and get a 25 every now and then)


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 25, 2011)

Average: 21.87

(29.58), 21.84, 18.81, 19.64, (17.34), 22.08, 26.28, 20.61, 21.59, 23.11, 24.15, 20.58

As usual, some good solves, several bad solves...


----------



## clincr (Jan 25, 2011)

(17.09), 19.56, 17.61, 18.90, 22.16, 21.66, 18.10, 20.50, 17.38, 19.30, 21.96, (22.58)

= 19.71 (σ = 1.70)

Graduated  

Do you mind if I stick around for a bit until I'm confidently sub-20? I would feel a bit (ie. very) nervous in the sub- 15 group.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 76:
Average:*19.25*
1. 16.77
2. 20.72
3. 21.52
4. 17.71
5. 20.31
6. 19.19
7. (16.05)
8. 19.28
9. (24.96)
10. 17.05
11. 20.05
12. 19.85

Ugh, my Haiyan memory started popping too much so I tightened it and now it locks up too much


----------



## choza244 (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 76

Avg: 19.58

(36.78), 25.03, 17.21, 18.34, 20.81, 16.79, 20.64, (16.50), 19.83, 18.42, 19.33, 19.36

First one had a pop, but was a very good avg for me


----------



## Elliot (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 76 (OH):
21.62, 20.15+, 20.37, (24.95), 23.35, (17.59), 24.67, 20.46, 21.36, 24.35, 21.15, 21.98 = 21.95


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 26, 2011)

current avg12: *27.16* (σ = 2.47)
26.97, 31.47, 25.96, 26.15, 30.90, 23.16, 26.59, 32.11, 20.90, 26.92, 28.88, 24.58

Terrible average, I need to practice more


----------



## Brest (Jan 26, 2011)

Round 76

*Average 25.40*

25.63, 26.69, 28.89, 25.43, 25.33, (31.72), 22.93, 27.05, 25.86, 22.19, 24.04, (19.57)

Mean: 25.44
Standard deviation: 3.01
Best Time: 19.57
Worst Time: 31.72


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Finally am sub30 OH I think

24.26[ep skip], 31.70, 31.75, 27.08, 30.64, 30.15, 29.53, 26.93, 27.78, 27.27, 32.57, 30.47 = *29.33*

This was done after 37 warmup OH solves 

Overall not that great, but consistant. A few not so bad times in there.


----------



## EVH (Jan 26, 2011)

Session average: 27.09
1. 26.29 
2. 26.23 
3. 29.66 
4. (22.52) 
5. 31.23 :fp Screwed up on my H- Perm. I did an M' instead of an M2. Reversed it then forgot AUF. Was going to be fast too.
6. 29.80 
7. 24.73 
8. 23.10 
9. 28.38 
10. 25.68 
11. (32.38) 
12. 25.81


----------



## da25centz (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 76

Average: 25.29

29.24 (22.25) 26.01 29.19 26.90 23.48 22.76 25.86 (31.54) 27.42 25.64 22.66

some good, some bad, overall, pretty good


----------



## Zubon (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 76

18.87 18.91 18.34 22.83 (23.24) 17.20 (16.94) 21.08 20.77 23.17 19.78 19.46	

Avg12: *20.04*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

*Round 76 Results*​

mrjames113083	19.12
PowerCuber	19.25
antoineccantin	19.54
choza244	19.58
clincr	19.71
cube-o-holic	20.01
Zubon	20.04
ElectricDoodie	20.94
Kev43	21.87
Elliot (OH)	21.95
masteranders1	22.13
Vinny	22.13
Mike Hughey	23.04
da25centz	25.29
Brest	25.40
EVH	27.09
ruff48	27.16
cannon4747	29.24
RyanReese09 (OH)	29.33

Congratulations to clincr, who graduates this round!

mrjames113083 and PowerCuber are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

fariq	19.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 31, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 77th round:

D' R2 U2 B2 R2 B' R D2 U' L' R U' R D B R' D U2
L U2 L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 U' R F L U B2 U2
L F' D' B2 F' L' F L2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B F' R2 U2
U' F2 D' R2 B' L' F L' D B2 D2 B' L U' R' U L2 R2 U'
U' R' U R' B2 D R2 B U B U' F2 R F L2 D R2
B2 L2 D B U F2 D R2 D2 R' U' R' B D2 R F2 R2 U2
R2 U' B L' U2 B D L D' R B' U2 L' U2 F' R' B R
L2 F2 R2 D' R2 F2 L' B' L2 R B D B L2 D B2 R F'
D' U L2 D B' U2 R' U2 R2 F D' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 B2 L
L D2 U' R U L D2 F' D2 F' D' L2 U2 B2 F' L' D U'
D2 L B L R' F U' B' R2 D L2 R' D U2 F2 R' F2 U
B' L2 D U2 F' L2 R F L R2 D' L' U' R2 F' L F2 L


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

The middle killed me. The end saved me. Managed to force many all edges oriented cases so I could COLL into EPLL 
OH

28.40, 31.71, 28.67, 31.78, 32.39, 22.33[ep skip], 27.33, 31.05, 32.99, 26.18, 25.31, 26.82 = *28.96*

Almost PB


----------



## Elliot (Jan 27, 2011)

*Round 77 (OH):*
21.06, 18.66, (18.64), 19.06, 22.23, 20.55, 23.02+, 21.22, (23.70), 19.57, 23.44, 22.14 = *21.09*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2011)

Round 77
22.67
20.54, (18.33), 23.93, (32.70), 19.89, 25.03, 21.20, 23.83, 23.44, 22.56, 23.83, 22.49

Well, that was a little better than I've been doing lately. The 32.70 in the middle was pretty awful, though.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 27, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 77
> 22.67
> 20.54, *(18.33)*, 23.93, (32.70), *19.89*, 25.03, 21.20, 23.83, 23.44, 22.56, 23.83, 22.49
> 
> Well, that was a little better than I've been doing lately. The 32.70 in the middle was pretty awful, though.


 
 Keep it up Mike!

@everyone working on their times in this thread: Being sub-20 is like riding a bike. Once you get that sub-20 average once or twice your body just sort of learns what it takes to be sub-20. After that you may not get sub-20 every time, but you never forget _how_ to do it. Good luck everybody!


----------



## EricReese (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Chris. 

Post reserved for entries. Finally CN so I can rejoin.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 27, 2011)

*Average: 20.70*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 21.64
2. 21.36
3. 20.22
4. 19.24
5. 19.37
6. 22.40
7. 20.69
8. 23.59
9. 18.66
10. 23.12
11. 19.38
12. 19.62

I'm getting so close. Less than a second away.
And, _once again_, my Best and Worst solve are one after the other.


----------



## clincr (Jan 27, 2011)

The race to sub-15 is dead. Or is there a new one?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dead.


----------



## Blablabla (Jan 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 25.80
25.65 (31.29) 23.61 29.48 26.12 27.92 27.71 22.90 22.25 25.51 26.89 (21.75)


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.08
1. (25.49) 
2. (19.47) 
3. 21.33 
4. 21.60 
5. 21.66 
6. 19.72 
7. 22.41 
8. 23.44 
9. 23.01 
10. 21.69 
11. 22.48 
12. 23.48 

Anything over 21 seconds sort of angers me.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ao12:22.27*


20.19
23.49
21.43
21.39
21.79
23.61
19.30 [lolcross]
24.91
21.26
DNF(20.28)[U-perm fail] :fp
21.74
22.87



Would've been a 21.81 if I hadn't DNF'ed like an idiot. About average for me.


----------



## ruff48 (Jan 28, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.00
worst time: 36.43

current avg12: *24.46* (σ = 1.94)
23.73, 23.02, 22.00, 22.85, 26.62, 36.43, 24.04, 22.06, 26.53, 22.10, 27.48, 26.16


----------



## RaresB (Jan 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 75 Results*​
> 
> Yes, We Can! (OH)	18.82
> mrjames113083	19.12
> ...


 
Hey where am I rawr WHY DID U FORGET ME


----------



## JasonK (Jan 28, 2011)

Round 77 Avg: 24.79

24.95, 22.48, 27.57, 32.93, 24.07, 23.51, 21.34, 22.57, 22.46, 25.49, 30.51, 24.29

Skipped a few rounds cause I've been busy with stuff, but I've also been practising. 
Have knocked about 2 seconds off my averages in the last couple of weeks, but still cant get rid of the sup-30s :fp


----------



## hic0057 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Round 77*

Avg 21.75


24.88 21.78 19.69 Pll skip 21.88 22.46 (18.97) 19.05 22.47 21.13 20.38 21.36 (26.97)

With my last solve I made a mistake on the cross ruining my entire solve. usually I get sub 18 seconds solves


----------



## bobo11420 (Jan 28, 2011)

Round 77

Avg : 26.83

1. 23.33
2. 29.97
3. 28.88
4. 25.54
5. 25.96
6. 24.06
7. 29.65
8. 28.20
9. 22.94
10, 26.19 
11.28.96
12. 27.37

Hai guys ! my first post in here, just finished sub 30, only been cubing for almost 3 months now so dont be too mean


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 28, 2011)

Round 77
Avg 19.59

20.99, 16.68, 19.74, 18.90, 21.62, 18.30, 19.16, 18.92, 19.82, 21.51, 19.34, 19.17

I'm happy with this. 9 sub 20 and 4 sub 19.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Hey where am I rawr WHY DID U FORGET ME


 
You edited in your last 3 solves 2 days ago, after I posted these results. When I posted them, you didn't have a complete average.


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 28, 2011)

Round 77

Average 20.40 (very close)

18.80, 20.22, (17.57), 21.04, 20.81, (25.50), 19.07, 22.96, 18.76, 18.52, 23.43, 20.38


----------



## EVH (Jan 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 27.14
1. 26.86 
2. 29.33 
3. 28.77 
4. 29.93 
5. 27.38 
6. 25.50 
7. (16.30) New PB! PLL Skip
8. 25.18 
9. 29.48 
10. 25.79 
11. (31.53) 
12. 23.15


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 28, 2011)

Average: 23.13
Standard Deviation: 2.29
Best Time: 18.44
Worst Time: 54.95
Individual Times:
1.	24.25	
2.	22.67	
3.	23.45	
4.	(54.95)	
5.	22.44	
6.	21.40	
7.	22.62	
8.	26.52	
9.	18.96	
10.	28.05
11.	20.98
12.	(18.44)

On 54.95 I messed-up the E(i think)-perm 2 times.


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 28, 2011)

Round 77
*Average: 18.92*
I got an ultimate lubix guhong. bye bye icky lock-ups

17.43
(DNF)
16.86
19.08
(16.68)
23.16
19.27
17.56
17.38
19.65
19.58(wow, I popped and still got sub 20)
19.21


----------



## choza244 (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 77

Avg: 21.77

21.42, 22.40, 19.63, 23.88, 20.64, (18.24), 24.66, 23.19, 23.68, 18.42, (1:19.22), 19.74

more than 1 min :fp


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow what happened? Mega pop?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 29, 2011)

Did someone knock you out, while you were doing that sup1 min solve?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2011)

Feet?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 29, 2011)

He messed up PLL then decided to do a PLL attack.


----------



## Igora (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 77:
Average: 24.34
22.32, 25.52, 23.96, 25.71, 27.02, 21.04, (20.94), (29.42), 24.47, 22.10, 26.38, 24.94

Thought I might join in here.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 29, 2011)

*Round 77* - Average= 22.83
22.11, 25.87, 24.60, 22.28, 20.15, 24.73, 18.92, 23.28, 23.76, 20.56, 22.30, 24.59



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.92
worst time: 25.87

current avg5: 23.11 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 21.90 (σ = 1.31)

current avg12: 22.83 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 22.83 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 22.83 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 22.76



Ugh. Didn't feel good about this at all. TPS saved me. Lookahead sucked in a lot of these solves..



Spoiler



lol at scramble 7's cross..


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah Eric that one was hard to miss lol blue cross nearly slapping you in the face is hard to ignore


----------



## Kev43 (Jan 29, 2011)

Round 77

Average: 23"49

(28.08), 24.69, 21.84, 24.96, 24.62+, 23.20, 25.35, 21.26, 22.97, (20.77), 22.98, 23.00

-_-"


----------



## theace (Jan 29, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Jan 29, 2011 8:00:59 PM - 8:22:28 PM

Mean: 26.39
Standard deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 21.53
Worst Time: 32.16

Best average of 5: 25.23
1-5 - 23.91 24.91 26.88 (21.53) (27.43)

Best average of 12: 26.30
1-12 - 23.91 24.91 26.88 (21.53) 27.43 26.59 26.83 (32.16) 26.16 26.18 23.21 30.91

1. 23.91 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R U B2 F2 R B' U' R2 L2 F2
2. 24.91 F2 U2 L2 D B2 U L2 B2 U R2 B F R' B' R2 B' U2 F R U2 L'
3. 26.88 D' R2 U R2 D' L2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 L' F R' D U B' R2 D B U
4. 21.53 D B2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U2 F U' B2 L' F' R U' R' U2 B L
5. 27.43 D2 R2 L2 F2 D R2 D U L2 B2 U' B D U2 R' L2 B F2 U B2 L U2
6. 26.59 D' U' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B' U' R2 B' L' U2 F D B' L2 U'
7. 26.83 D R2 D' L2 D2 F2 U R2 U B2 F2 R' B' D F' U2 F' R' B2 L' B F'
8. 32.16 L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R' L B' F2 D' B2 U2 B' F2 U
9. 26.16 R2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 F L' B2 L' U L2 F2 D2 L2 U'
10. 26.18 B2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L' U F2 R2 B' L' U' B2 R' B'
11. 23.21 L2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R2 U' R B F2 D R' U2 R2 U'
12. 30.91 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U R F' U2 R2 B' D' L B' D F' R2


----------



## Vinny (Jan 29, 2011)

24.36
19.12 (+2)~ 21.12
22.27
25.12
22.13
22.05
20.81
19.37
21.02
26.36
23.64
22.68

Average: *22.52*

I usually get more sub 20 solves... :l


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Jan 29, 2011)

21.81, 20.39, 24.26, 22.98, 27.37, 22.25, 24.26, 21.65, 24.54, 28.30, 20.71, 20.98 = 23.08


----------



## PeterV (Jan 30, 2011)

27.43, (33.05), 23.41, 32.09, 23.38, 27.46, 25.93, 27.53, (23.18), 29.30, 28.66, 24.71 = 26.99 avg.

Not so great.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow, Ive missed quite a few weeks  well here's my results:
23.94, 23.60, 25.38, 24.12, 28.52, 24.13, 23.82, 23.99, 24.98, 16.51, 24.56, 18.77
so new PB D 16.51! I freaked out when my f2l was about 10 seconds, and then I got a Jb!
so the average is :
23.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2011)

*Round 77 Results*​

PowerCuber	18.92
cube-o-holic	19.59
mrjames113083	20.40
ElectricDoodie	20.70
Elliot (OH)	21.09
hic0057	21.75
choza244	21.77
masteranders1	22.08
freshcuber	22.27
Vinny	22.52
Mike Hughey	22.67
EricReese	22.83
IngeniousBanana	23.08
antoineccantin	23.13
Kev43	23.49
minime12358 23.73
Igora	24.34
ruff48	24.46
WTF2L?	24.79
Blablabla	25.80
theace	26.30
bobo11420	26.83
PeterV	26.99
EVH	27.14
RyanReese09	28.96

Congratulations to PowerCuber, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 3, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 78th round:

D2 L2 U' R D' F' R' U2 R2 D L B2 D2 B' U2 F' L B
D2 L' F' U2 F D U L2 D B' L' U' B' U' L F' D
L D U F' D2 B' U F D' R U R' D F2 L D' R2 U'
U' L' U F2 L2 F U' F' R F R2 D' U' L R2 D F' U'
U' B2 D' B' U' F' R2 D U B U2 L2 F' U2 R F D' U'
L' R2 B' U' R2 B R F' D R D B L2 B D2 L B2
U' F R B' D2 F2 R' B' R2 U R' U' L' R B2 D2 L2 U'
D' F2 U' F2 D' B F2 L U2 B' L' R D' B' R F' U2 L' R
U' F2 L2 R' F2 L2 F' L R D2 B2 D2 B' D B F L2
R' U' L D' L F2 D R2 F' U' L2 B F U R2 B2 R U'
D L2 R2 D2 B2 L B' L' U2 B2 R D B D' F' U' R U
B2 U R2 D' B' R D B2 F' U F' L' F' L U2 B'


----------



## hatter (Jan 31, 2011)

average: *22.24* 


19.38
14.88 !!! full step
24.59
24.23
23.04
23.73
22.04
22.83
23.45
18.23
26.77
23.67


other than a few, this was pretty meh.


----------



## Vinny (Jan 31, 2011)

22.01
23.20
27.09
17.98
(22.21+)
18.11
19.30
21.17
20.40
22.84
21.98
23.15

Average: *21.36*


----------



## mrjames113083 (Jan 31, 2011)

Round 78

Average 19.76

21.50, (15.64), 19.48, (23.11), 21.43, 19.52, 17.73, 18.62, 19.97, 21.25, 17.75, 20.34

Now that I've done 3 sub 20s, where is the sub 15 race?


----------



## Vinny (Jan 31, 2011)

mrjames113083 said:


> Round 78
> 
> Average 19.76
> 
> ...


 
I heard that the sub 15 race is a dead thread, but I could be wrong. Just search it you might find it.


----------



## minime12358 (Jan 31, 2011)

It seems ive shaved .4 seconds off of my time in an hour ^^. Somehow i got a sub 16 in here :confused: but hey? Why would I complain 

22.45, 
27.19,
22.15, 
15.56, !!!!!!! PB (T perm) 
20.67, 
25.31, 
23.12, 
23.76, 
24.34, 
24.93, 
25.02, 
21.37


23.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2011)

Round 78
23.64
28.04, (20.39), 21.46, 23.28, (31.90), 22.98, 20.58, 24.63, 21.70, 24.44, 25.40, 23.86

Wow, bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 31, 2011)

Slight improvement, didn't practice much over this week too, so that's good. Main focus has been 5x5x5 lately and memorizing my letter pair list.

26.87, 30.14, 31.68, 23.41, 25.82, 27.92, 29.98, 30.67, 32.17, 25.71, 28.28, 28.63=*28.57*


----------



## d521yts (Jan 31, 2011)

Round 78

*Average: 25.08*

1.	23.61	
2.	(21.27)	
3.	22.35
4.	26.80	
5.	26.71
6.	25.19
7.	27.66	
8.	(28.86)
9.	25.58	
10.	24.61
11.	24.66	
12.	23.67


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Average of 12: 20.76
1. (18.49) 
2. 18.56 
3. 18.74 
4. 22.34 
5. 18.73 
6. 21.39 
7. 19.16 
8. 18.63 
9. 22.65 
10. (24.48) 
11. 23.38 
12. 23.97 


Really close, but screwed up at the end...


----------



## goflb (Feb 1, 2011)

1) 19.37
2) 21.67
3) 21.31
4) 19.86
5) 22.26
6) 22.26 same timings 
7) 22.41
8) 22.05
9) 20.90
10) 21.09
11) 24.92
12) 17.54 ^.^ 

average: 21.30


----------



## jiknm (Feb 1, 2011)

Round 78
1)22.87
2)25.34
3)24.00
4)20.24
5)19.27
6)26.95
7)22.09
8)19.63
9)28.78
10)28.66
11)19.22
12)21.98
Average=23.25


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 1, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.24
worst time: 32.29

current avg12: *23.85* (σ = 2.97)

24.39, 25.52, 19.67, 18.32, 25.40, 24.86, 27.39, (17.24)[LL Skip], 27.83, 21.58, 23.51, (32.29)

That 8th scramble could have been so much faster!


----------



## choza244 (Feb 1, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Wow what happened? Mega pop?


 
Lol, messed up the cube 2 times and in the 3rd try I had a pop.

The truth is that I was thinking in other things during that solve and was not even paying attention to the cube xD


----------



## Brest (Feb 1, 2011)

*Average: 23.97*

(17.06) 24.02 20.67 21.91 29.61 17.68 24.26 25.11 (34.66) 25.97 28.62 21.88

Mean: 24.29
Standard deviation: 4.82
Best Time: 17.06
Worst Time: 34.66

Really happy with some of these times, but I need to be much more consistent.


----------



## clincr (Feb 1, 2011)

19.66, 16.55, 19.91, 17.30, 20.36, 18.61, 15.91, 20.30, )23.36), (14.79), 21.37, 16.71

18.67 (σ = 1.82)

Sub 15 thread is dead.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 1, 2011)

Uuuuungh. My friends thought it would be funny to put a raisin in my ultimate lubix guhong while I wasn't looking. Any tips on getting raisin guts out of a core without get the lubix out? I guess I'll have to do this round with my locky AlphaV


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2011)

Average: 21.79
Standard Deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 18.69
Worst Time: 27.97
Individual Times:
1.	20.30
2.	21.31	
3.	(18.69)	
4.	19.91	
5.	(27.97)	
6.	21.33	
7.	20.89	
8.	22.34	
9.	27.67	
10.	22.15	
11.	19.81	
12.	22.20

The if it wasn't for the two 27.xx times my worst time would be 22.34 and maybe sub 20! Oh well...



PowerCuber said:


> Uuuuungh. My friends thought it would be funny to put a raisin in my ultimate lubix guhong while I wasn't looking. Any tips on getting raisin guts out of a core without get the lubix out? I guess I'll have to do this round with my locky AlphaV



Maybe a toothpick to take the raisin out of the core?


----------



## EVH (Feb 1, 2011)

*Session average: 27.24*
1. 33.30 
2. 25.53 
3. 24.18 
4. 26.17 
5. (22.68) 
6. 25.10 
7. 26.60 
8. 27.54 
9. 29.64 
10. (33.88) 
11. 28.51 
12. 25.88


----------



## da25centz (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 77


Average: 27.54

25.17 23.87 (33.08) 32.10 28.52 26.55 27.29 (21.03) 25.49 26.86 26.97 32.59

some bad, some meh, some good. too much bad


----------



## Vinny (Feb 2, 2011)

PowerCuber said:


> Uuuuungh. My friends thought it would be funny to put a raisin in my ultimate lubix guhong while I wasn't looking. Any tips on getting raisin guts out of a core without get the lubix out? I guess I'll have to do this round with my locky AlphaV


 
That sounds hilarious haha.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 78

21.88, (19.65), 21.53, 24.69, 25.36, 25.30, 24.31, 24.84, 23.96, (28.90), 24.52, 26.75 = 24.31 avg.

PB AO12! Amazing what cleaning out and lubing your cube can do!


----------



## scylla (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 78

22,22 (nice average) my best ao12 ever!. 20 border im coming!!

12:	00:24.28	x
11:	00:21.59	x
10:	00:25.12	x
9:	00:26.31	x
8:	00:21.33	x
7:	00:21.59	x
6:	00:18.02	x
5:	00:19.77	x
4:	00:20.20	x
3:	00:26.38	x
2:	00:21.66	x
1:	00:20.33	x


----------



## celli (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 78
AVG: 26.25

(20.10), 25.63, 28.14, 22.78, 29.53, (32.82), 25.84, 27.60, 23.60, 26.95, 29.06, 23.41

pretty normal, 32.82 was so good, until I screwed up my last Z-perm


----------



## choza244 (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 78

Avg: 21.39

24.39, (18.58), 20.70, 19.60, 22.03, (25.42), 20.79, 20.79, 21.08, 22.64, 19.20, 22.63


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 2, 2011)

*Average: 20.27*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 22.95
2. 19.98
3. 19.31
4. 18.23
5. 17.59
6. 19.91
7. 20.07
8. 19.65
9. 21.76
10. 23.35
11. 19.60
12. 21.23


Argh, so close.
Got a 19.15 Ao5, though!


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 2, 2011)

Average: 22.87

1. 21.77 
2. 22.20 
3. 22.81 
4. 20.05 
5. 22.48 
6. 26.53 
7. 21.73 
8. 22.62 
9. 28.15 
10. 25.73 
11. 22.81 
12. 19.18

With my lingyun! nice average. It took me forever to get that sub 20 at the end! Only 1 PLL skip which was like the first or second!


----------



## ferpsg (Feb 2, 2011)

Round 78:

*Average of 12: 20:02*
21.03
17.35
17.25
19.46 
18.68 
16.15 
20.73 
23.18 
22.24 
24.46
19.64
20.64 

****, i was so close to sub 20, but i screwed it up in the second part of the average, but an amazing start (for me).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 78
Average - 17.75

19.22, 14.88, 18.15, 19.36, 13.78, 19.09, 16.77, 19.71, 17.20, 17.33, 17.56, 17.93

I'm really happy with this. It's one of few averages I've ever had with all 12 sub 20.
The 13.78 was a PLL skip but the rest were full step.
It's my pb avg of 12 (I'm pretty sure, I don't keep track) and I knocked .3 off my pb avg of 5 (17.37).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2011)

*Round 78 Results*​

cube-o-holic	17.75
mrjames113083	19.76
ferpsg	20.02
ElectricDoodie	20.27
masteranders1	20.76
goflb	21.3
Vinny	21.36
choza244	21.39
antoineccantin	21.79
scylla	22.22
hatter	22.24
Tall5001	22.87
jiknm	23.25
minime12358	23.31
Mike Hughey	23.64
ruff48	23.85
Brest	23.97
PeterV	24.31
d521yts	25.08
celli	26.25
EVH	27.24
da25centz	27.54
RyanReese09 (OH)	28.57

cube-o-holic is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

clincr	18.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 7, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 79th round:

U' R2 B' U B2 U2 B' F2 D' U2 F2 L' U R2 U2 B L2 U
L2 U' B' L2 B D F L' U2 L2 D B' L2 U2 F' L2 R D'
B2 L2 D R' D R' F R U' B' F2 R2 D' R2 D2 R' F U
D' F2 D2 U L' D2 B' F' R U2 R' U B U2 L2 D' L2 R'
F2 U2 R F2 L2 F D L' R' U B' F' R2 U R U F
D2 B' D L R2 D L' R B L' D U2 L2 B F U R U2
B' D L2 U L D2 F' D L2 D' R' D' U' F D2 B' R2
R' F' R2 B F U2 F R' D' U2 B2 R' U2 L U R' F'
R' B U' F2 L' D F' U2 F2 L2 F' R F' U2 R2 F2 R' D'
D2 F R' D L' U L D R' F U2 B L' D L2 U F' R
L' F2 D R' B D2 B2 U2 F R D F2 D R U B2 F D
F' L2 R' D U' B' U2 L' D' L' B F' R' B2 U' B2 R'


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 3, 2011)

*Round 79*

1.) 21.61
2.) 21.27+
3.) 23.84
4.) 20.41
5.) 17.61
6.) 22.80
7.) 17.50
8.) 21.05
9.) 17.40
10.) 18.96
11.) 20.65
12.) 19.22

Average: *20.11*


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 3, 2011)

*Average: 19.92*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 19.61
2. 18.93
3. 21.38
4. 24.06
5. 18.73
6. 18.26
7. 19.40 
8. 18.84
9. 19.87
10. 22.80
11. 21.37
12. 17.00

Sub-20!
Woot!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 3, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *Average: 19.92*
> Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory
> 
> Individual Times
> ...


 
Congrats!!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 3, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Congrats!!


 Thanks. Your advice was really helpful. I did what you said, and sped up my TPS. I try to go full speed starting at the Last Pair, and through the LL. Instead of the constant slowness I had before.

Basically went from a 10 sec LL to about 5-6.


----------



## d521yts (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 79

*Average: 24.83*

1.	26.04	
2.	24.16	
3.	26.25	
4.	22.76
5.	24.05
6.	22.54	
7.	24.65	
8.	26.54	
9.	26.24	
10.	25.06
11.	(20.34)
12.	(28.88)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 79
26.15
23.92, (32.94), 29.66, 24.12, 28.25, 25.04, 23.30, 27.99, 30.18, (23.16), 23.80, 25.20

I've forgotten how.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 3, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 79
> 26.15
> 23.92, (32.94), 29.66, 24.12, 28.25, 25.04, 23.30, 27.99, 30.18, (23.16), 23.80, 25.20
> 
> I've forgotten how.


 Wrong way Mike .


----------



## scylla (Feb 3, 2011)

round 79

22,57 little bit worser than the previous round, but still growing

12:	00:20.81	x
11:	00:24.21	x
10:	00:26.70	x
9:	00:21.37	x
8:	00:23.36	x
7:	00:22.78	x
6:	00:22.93	x
5:	00:22.82	x
4:	00:20.09	x
3:	00:24.23	x
2:	00:23.12	x
1:	00:17.22	x


----------



## Elliot (Feb 3, 2011)

Round 79 (OH):
21.05, 18.81, 24.84, 19.57, 20.38, 22.12, (28.16), 19.94, (18.77), 20.09, 21.50, 20.35 = 20.86


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 21.99
1. (18.49) 
2. 23.85 
3. (23.97) 
4. 21.53 
5. 21.45 
6. 20.73 
7. 21.79 
8. 20.06 
9. 22.88 
10. 20.31 
11. 23.57 
12. 23.72


----------



## choza244 (Feb 4, 2011)

wowow new PB

Round 79

Avg: 22.02

(25.84), 22.16, 17.21, (12.66), 21.28, 20.21, 20.69, 21.78, 24.46, 25.58, 23.63, 23.23

well I really can't understad this, I did a new PB and it was full step, so how is possible that all the others times were so bad? LOL. I couldn't do a good look ahead, I was losing time after each step to look for the cubies i needed, but in the 4th solve all was just perfect, did a really good F2L and didn't stop to look in any step, was almost perfect look ahead, but why did I do all those bad times...¿?


----------



## PeterV (Feb 4, 2011)

Round 79

*Average = 24.59*

Individual times:
22.03, (37.90), 23.00, 22.61, 22.63, 24.36, 26.46, 25.83, 27.52, (21.05), 25.53, 25.97

Good average for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wooo
19.70[Antisune into U], 26.50, 30.76, 29.95, 25.97, 31.80, 23.40, 29.18, 30.99, 26.16, 26.21, 25.58 = *27.47*

PB single (first sub20) and average.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 4, 2011)

Thats not your first sub 20. You had one the other night...


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Thats not your first sub 20. You had one the other night...


 
yeah remember you got your pb the other morning with me and bobo and eric!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 4, 2011)

I meant to say first sub20 fullstep. My bad . Other one was an EP skip (did COLL and EPLL skip)


----------



## scylla (Feb 4, 2011)

> well I really can't understad this, I did a new PB and it was full step, so how is possible that all the others times were so bad? LOL. I couldn't do a good look ahead, I was losing time after each step to look for the cubies i needed, but in the 4th solve all was just perfect, did a really good F2L and didn't stop to look in any step, was almost perfect look ahead, but why did I do all those bad times...¿?



sometimes the look ahead is eaiser than other times and some look aheads are counting double or triple for skipping time. When you see the first pair during cross, you also have more time to see the next pair, etc.

my look ahead was terrible. Since 2 weeks I have a big improvement en that's almost full on account of the look ahead of the first pair


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 4, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wooo
> 19.70[Antisune into U], 26.50, 30.76, 29.95, 25.97, 31.80, 23.40, 29.18, 30.99, 26.16, 26.21, 25.58 = *27.47*
> 
> PB single (first sub20) and average.


 
i agree ! lies not your first sub 20 !! =P

Round 79 Average 25.92 

1. 27.26
2. 26.22
3. 28.16
4. 24.80
5. 23.75
6. 24.52
7. 27.89
8. 23.79
9. 26.97
10. 25.82
11. 25.16
12. 26.71


----------



## EricReese (Feb 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 21.52
1. 19.58 R' B2 D R' B' L D' F2 R L' D L' B' U' D' R' F2 D' U2 R' U' B2 F' U2 B2 
2. 22.66 D2 B R2 F2 B L U2 L' F B' R D2 B2 R2 F U R D L2 U' L B2 R D2 B 
3. 19.59 B' F R U D' B' U' F' U B2 U B' D B' D2 R U' L' D2 R L2 D2 U R' B2 
4. 22.21 F' L2 B R' F R2 D L B2 L D2 F2 R' F' L R2 D2 R' U' R L' D' L F D2 
5. 23.90 L2 R F' B' U B2 D R2 F B2 D2 U2 R B' R' F' D U2 L2 R D' U' R2 U2 L 
6. 19.33 D2 U2 R' D L2 U D' R2 B2 L2 F R D' F2 R' D2 B F2 R D B2 R' B2 L' F' 
7. 22.26 D' R L U2 B2 U L2 D' R' B D B D R' F' U2 D' B F' L F2 L' F2 L' U' 
8. 20.89 R2 F U' L2 D2 B U' F' R B R L' U' R U L' R D' L' U2 D' F D' R L' 
9. 23.19 U2 R U' D' B U F D F R2 D' F2 B2 L' R2 F' B L2 B U F D R L B' 
10. (18.78) D2 B2 L' R' B' D B' R B L2 B' F' D2 F D2 R2 B2 U B' F' U' F' D' R2 L' 
11. (24.94[PLL skip lmao fail solve]) L2 U R L' U' F' B2 R2 F2 U' B' U L R F L' U' F2 D U' F2 D' B D2 L2 
12. 21.60 F D U' B F' R B F2 L R F R L2 D2 U2 F' B2 L U2 L' F R D L2 R 

Meh. :/ Too many fail solves in here...


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 4, 2011)

Average: 25.82

25.15
24.34
26.68
26.33
29.55
22.91
24.27
29.08
24.25
31.61
24.52
24.02

Ugh this was horrible!! Done with my Haiyan Memory. I took a video of this but idk if im going to post it!


----------



## fariq (Feb 5, 2011)

26.44

26.18 26.32 (23.29) 27.39 27.25 25.53 26.85 (32.32) 29.45 23.34 27.55 24.60

I'm rejoining this after just graduated a few weeks ago.


----------



## PowerCuber (Feb 5, 2011)

My friend who put the raisin in my old guhong paid for a new one 

*Avg: 18.57*

1. 16.71 
2. 19.55
3. (16.28)
4. 20.15
5. 17.68
6. 18.66
7. 18.33
8. 18.91
9. 19.65
10. (26.47[I forgot the 1-look OLL ])
11. 19.18
12. 17.34


----------



## JasonK (Feb 6, 2011)

Round 79 Avg: 24.40

25.43, 22.66, 21.91, 21.85, 23.52, 25.34, 24.79, 24.61, 29.01, 23.01, 27.19, 25.56

Pretty average at the moment, was doing a lot better until the sup-26 solves started creeping in... :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 6, 2011)

Average: 20.70
Standard Deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 29.40
Individual Times:
1.	19.83	
2.	19.84	
3.	18.58	
4.	19.77	
5.	24.24	
6.	*(15.71)*
7.	24.33	
8.	22.66
9.	16.60
10.	*(29.40)*
11.	21.87
12.	19.26

Quite inconsistent. At the beginning it seemed like it was going to be sub-20, but I guess not...


----------



## mehran_bj6890 (Feb 6, 2011)

times :
17.75, 23.68, 17.41, 21.95, 16.12, 18.51, 20.55, 19.44, 23.89, 18.10, 15.89, 22.98
session avg: 19.65


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 6, 2011)

current avg12: *24.40 *(σ = 2.31)

26.89, 20.60, 23.53, 24.72, 25.65, 22.08, 21.85, DNF(21.53), (27.81), 23.95, 26.93, (19.68)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2011)

*Round 79 Results*​

ElectricDoodie	19.92
TheJCube	20.11
antoineccantin	20.70
Elliot (OH)	20.86
EricReese	21.52
masteranders1	21.99
choza244	22.02
scylla	22.57
WTF2L?	24.40
ruff48	24.40
PeterV	24.59
d521yts	24.83
Tall5001	25.82
bobo11420	25.92
Mike Hughey	26.15
RyanReese09 (OH)	27.47

If you are competing some way other than normal 2-handed speedsolving, please let me know what your special category is. Ryan, I'm assuming you're still OH, but it would be helpful if you would specify that each time, especially since you have tried various different categories along the way. fariq, it looks like you might be switching to something like OH, but you didn't specify it, so I'm not sure what to do with your entry. Please try to specify each round how you're doing it - I can't keep the results good if I don't have good data to work with!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

PowerCuber	18.57
mehran_bj6890	19.65
fariq	26.44

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 10, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 80th round:

R D2 B2 F' L R U F' L' B F2 D' B D2 L2 F2 U
U2 R' B2 U B2 R2 B D R F2 R2 F U B R' D' B2 F
R D' B2 D' U2 B2 U' L' U2 B2 R' U2 L B' L' D' F U'
L2 R2 F R' F' U' B F L B2 R2 F U2 F D' F2 L U'
L F2 D U2 F' L2 D' L' B2 R' B' F R D2 L B' L U
F' D2 L B2 R2 U B' F R2 B' U B2 L' D B' L2 R U
U' F' L' R D' B2 U2 B R F' L R' D F U' R2 U
R U' R U' R2 U R' B' L2 B R' D F2 R2 F2 L F U'
U2 R' U2 L D' F2 D2 F' D2 B D' B D F D' F2 U2 R'
R B' D U2 L B2 L2 B' F R B2 F2 D' B' F' U2 R' U'
B D' B U L' F L' D2 B' L' U' B L' U F' U' F R2
D B' F R U R2 U' L' R' U L D U2 F2 D L2 B2 U'


----------



## ferpsg (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 80:

*Average: 20.57*

20.81, 20.97, 20.53, 20.30, 18.16, 23.81, 20.03, 20.99, 19.82, 21.07, 23.00, 18.20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 80
22.89
20.48, 22.98, 24.18, 22.44, (18.92), 20.99, 24.52, 22.60, 21.91, (26.58), 25.86, 22.96

At least I'm back to normal this time. I still don't know what happened last time - it's like I forgot how to cube.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 7, 2011)

*Average: 20.24*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 16.72
2. 18.88
3. 21.25
4. 20.78
5. 18.31
6. 18.93
7. 21.61
8. 19.70
9. 21.09
10. 24.74
11. 20.86
12. 21.01



Bah, ruined it at the second half.


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 7, 2011)

*Average: 22.41*

19.76
20.96
27.90
23.48
23.96
22.83
20.29
24.04
21.64
22.74
22.17
21.96


----------



## mrjames113083 (Feb 7, 2011)

Round 80

Average: 20.02

19.28, 21.00, 19.29, 19.60, 19.10, 20.27, 20.11, 18.98, (17.14), (23.70), 20.16, 22.40


----------



## Vinny (Feb 7, 2011)

Ah, I missed round 79. anyway, here we go:

20.88
18.72
20.77
19.00
18.55
20.21
23.72
19.97
15.98
21.53
24.07
21.06

Average: *20.44*

So close! Damn! I almost got a non lucky PB (my PB NL is 15.90), but it was still a good average.


----------



## hatter (Feb 7, 2011)

*23.17*

23.85
23.20
21.50
22.62
26.28
17.05
27.03
24.98
23.20
21.62
25.51
18.97

I put these 12 solves towards an average of 100 (I'm procrastinating on my semiconductor homework.. haha). My average of 100 was 22.27 (the statistics course has gotten the best of me -- I did a 95% confidence interval on my average of 100 (bootstrapping) out of curiosity and got [21.71, 22.81]. According to ryan-joiner tests, it appears to be normal so I also did a 1 sample z test and got a 95% confidence interval of [21.73, 22.82]). 

As is very typical for me (or everyone?) my best and worst solves were one right after the one another.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 7, 2011)

hatter said:


> As is very typical for me (or everyone?) my best and worst solves were one right after the one another.


 
I have that issue all the time.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 80* - A skinny guy with three fat ladies.

Average - 18.88

17.88, 20.04, 20.27, 24.28, 18.50, 18.95, 19.36, 16.75, 19.12, 16.97, 20.15, 17.57

I should've had more than 3 practice solves considering the improvement towards the end.

I'll probably stick around and try to graduate with a stackmat instead of the space bar.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Horrible. OH
Lubed my cube with some Maru and it made it gummy and hard to turn. Many lockups. :-/

Average of 12: 27.82
1. 29.88 B2 D2 U R U' L B2 F' L' D U' R L F2 R L' F L' F B' U2 F2 D2 U' B2 
2. 27.02 D2 L U R U D F' U' L2 R2 F U L2 D2 R' U2 D' R' F' D2 F2 R' L' U' D2 
3. (30.62) B' U2 R L' B F U2 L2 U' D2 B' U2 B' R' L' B F2 L2 U B2 F' R' L F D' 
4. (18.59[ep skip pb!]) L2 F D F2 D' L2 R' D' L' F' R2 D' U2 L' R2 B F2 L' F B' U2 F2 L' U' D 
5. 27.51 U D' R' F L' F B L' U R' D L' F L' R' D B L U' L B' U' D R' F 
6. 27.82 R' U' F' B' R' D' U' B' U F B2 L2 R F2 B' U2 F B' D2 U2 L D2 L D' U' 
7. 26.69 U' D' B D' L' D2 B2 D' F L F R B' F' L F' U2 D2 B' D' U' R' F' R' D2 
8. 27.95 R' L2 U2 F2 L D B2 R' U' L2 R' B R' D2 R' D2 L' R B2 R' L D' L' B2 F2 
9. 26.25 L D' F2 R F R' L' B' D' L R2 F' U' F U2 F L F D' L D2 F' B D' B' 
10. 30.26 L2 B' D' L' R' B2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 D' U B' L D U F2 D' R' F B2 D L' F 
11. 27.60 L2 D2 U F2 L' D B2 R' U' B2 F U D' F U D' F2 U' L2 D' B2 F L2 D B2 
12. 27.26 B' F' D2 B2 U' R' U' F2 L R' D' R D B2 L' U D R U L2 B U' B2 F' U2


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 80 (Roux)
Average: 21.23*

21.36, 
22.03, 
20.73, 
22.50, 
23.41, 
17.38, 
17.34, 
23.90, 
20.00, 
24.67, 
20.61, 
20.37

I didn't do so great. I have been a bit busy to compete lately, but I've been getting several sub-20 Ao12 (even though they are just barely) and a lot of sub-20/19 Ao5s. Oh well, I'm having more fun with Roux than I ever did with Fridrich so not performing well under pressure is fine with me.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.54
1. 20.45 
2. (16.62) 
3. 19.25 
4. 19.33 
5. 19.47 
6. 16.92 
7. 21.33 
8. 19.30 
9. 20.70 
10. 20.61 
11. (22.71) 
12. 18.01 

Finally a sub20 avg12!


----------



## ianography (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 80*

1: 16.19
2: 17.01
3: 19.28
4: 20.78
5: 22.60
6: 19.09
7: 19.15
8: 18.59
9: 21.19
10: 21.78
11: 20.84
12: 21.22

*Avg: 19.89*

Yay!


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Round 80 Average : 23.47 !*

1. 25.45
2. 21.25
3. 24.96
4. 26.72
5. 17.38 (NL)
6. 26.13
7. 25.67
8. 19.02
9. 22.40
10. 22.73
11. 23.52
12. 26.41

PB average of 12 =P


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Average: 23:29*

1. 21.11 R D2 B2 F' L R U F' L' B F2 D' B D2 L2 F2 U
2. 26.06 U2 R' B2 U B2 R2 B D R F2 R2 F U B R' D' B2 F
3. 25.18 R D' B2 D' U2 B2 U' L' U2 B2 R' U2 L B' L' D' F U'
4. 20.81 L2 R2 F R' F' U' B F L B2 R2 F U2 F D' F2 L U'
5. 23.77 L F2 D U2 F' L2 D' L' B2 R' B' F R D2 L B' L U
6. 24.05 F' D2 L B2 R2 U B' F R2 B' U B2 L' D B' L2 R U
7. 23.96 U' F' L' R D' B2 U2 B R F' L R' D F U' R2 U
8. 25.56 R U' R U' R2 U R' B' L2 B R' D F2 R2 F2 L F U'
9. 19.59 U2 R' U2 L D' F2 D2 F' D2 B D' B D F D' F2 U2 R'
10. 23.69 R B' D U2 L B2 L2 B' F R B2 F2 D' B' F' U2 R' U'
11. 23.55 B D' B U L' F L' D2 B' L' U' B L' U F' U' F R2
12. 21.25 D B' F R U R2 U' L' R' U L D U2 F2 D L2 B2 U'

Pretty good again i beat bobo by .18 just barley though! Haiyan Memory


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> *Average: 23:29*
> 
> 1. 21.11 R D2 B2 F' L R U F' L' B F2 D' B D2 L2 F2 U
> 2. 26.06 U2 R' B2 U B2 R2 B D R F2 R2 F U B R' D' B2 F
> ...


 
stop barely beating me you poop !! lol gj =P


----------



## EricReese (Feb 8, 2011)

Planned


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 8, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Planned


 
not true !


----------



## nitay6669 (Feb 8, 2011)

round 80
Average of 12: 19.99
1. 15.84 F D' F D R' B2 F2 U2 B' D' B' R' U F B' D' F2 U F U' D2 B' F' R B2
2. (38.53) F' L U2 B R F R L2 U2 B' U F U2 R' L' F' B' R B' U' R2 L B2 L' F
3. 22.29 U2 R' U F U' B L U2 F' B' R L2 B D' L' U F D F' R' F' R' L D' R'
4. 20.37 B2 U L2 U R2 B R2 L' F2 U2 L' U L2 F D B D B F' L2 B' D2 L' R B2
5. 21.15 B' U R U B2 U2 L D' F2 R' D' F' U R L' B' D F R F2 R B2 U2 L' F
6. 19.00 U2 L B L' U B2 D2 B2 U' R2 F D2 B L F U2 B2 R2 L' D2 L2 D L F2 B
7. 22.50 F R2 D' L U L2 R' B' R' B2 D2 R L U' R2 U R F2 R2 D' F2 B2 D2 B2 F'
8. 21.29 B F2 D' U B F2 L B2 R2 D2 B R2 L' B F L2 U' R2 B' R F L' D2 F L'
9. 18.48 F' R' B' R' F' L' B' U2 F' R' U B F D U' F' U' R2 B2 U B2 F2 R L2 B2
10. (15.02) L' B L2 F2 D' U2 R' L2 F' U R L D F' B U2 R' D2 L2 F L2 R B U L
11. 21.73 U L2 B D' R' F2 R2 D L F' R' F2 B2 U L' B' R' D B2 F' D2 U2 B F U2
12. 17.30 U2 F R2 L' U' F' R' U' B2 L R2 U2 B R2 U' D L' F D' L2 B' F L D2 F 
my first time in here.
second solve was horrible, dam eoline mistake.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 8, 2011)

bobo11420 said:


> not true !


 
she is right I am just consistently beating her just barley its not fair because that means she is getting a lot faster, faster then me.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 9, 2011)

*Round 80*

Average: *18.95*

1. 17.25
2. 18.75
3. 18.77
4. 20.41
5. 18.34
6. 16.83
7. 19.21
8. 20.47
9. 19.33
10. 22.19
11. 18.43
12. 18.55

Wow, pretty good! Except, all these scrambles were easy... (Done with Dayan LingYun)


----------



## ruff48 (Feb 9, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.96
worst time: 43.67
current avg12: *24.60* (σ = 2.24)
28.15, (18.96), 26.61, 21.73, 24.83, 22.56, 24.97, 25.86, (43.67), 24.48, 26.28, 20.53


----------



## Togaman10 (Feb 9, 2011)

23.30 average


----------



## Xishem (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 80
Average: 24.77

28.66, 27.86, 21.20, 26.70, 22.61, 18.80, 23.44, 24.65, 22.77, 28.16, 30.10, 21.68


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 10, 2011)

Average: 21.19
Standard Deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 17.75
Worst Time: 27.13
Individual Times:

1.	*(27.13)* 
2.	18.92
3.	22.38	
4.	21.58
5.	20.24
6.	*(17.75)* 
7.	24.93	
8.	21.91	
9.	19.76
10.	22.54
11.	19.02	
12.	20.60

Not bad...


----------



## EricReese (Feb 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 21.03
1. 22.14 
2. 21.45 
3. 20.88 
4. 18.19 
5. 23.50 
6. 21.00 
7. 22.01 
8. 19.04 
9. (18.04) 
10. (24.49) 
11. 21.55 
12. 20.53 

Not a pb by .03. Its okay i guess. I haven't been practicing 3x3 at all. I'm addicted to 4x4 and BLD (though I haven't got a success yet  )


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2011)

*Round 80 Results*​

cube-o-holic	18.88
TheJCube	18.95
masteranders1	19.54
ianography	19.89
nitay6669	19.99
mrjames113083	20.02
ElectricDoodie	20.24
Vinny	20.44
ferpsg	20.57
EricReese	21.03
antoineccantin	21.19
NeedReality	21.23
IngeniousBanana	22.41
Mike Hughey	22.89
hatter	23.17
Tall5001	23.29
Togaman10	23.30
bobo11420	23.47
ruff48	24.60
Xishem	24.77
RyanReese09 (OH)	27.82

Congratulations to cube-o-holic, who graduates this round!

Some really nice results this time. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 14, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 81st round:

R' F' R B2 U B D' R2 F' L' D L D R2 U2 B L2 U
L2 F U' R' B F2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 L' D' B' R' B' F2 L2
U' L U2 F L2 R2 D F D R2 U' L' U2 L2 B' U' F U
R' U' L' D' F2 D2 B R2 D L' F2 D2 L U' L F' L
R' B U2 F2 L' B U' R' D2 L' R2 B2 D' B R2 D2 F' R2
U2 F D L' U R2 F D2 R B2 D R' D L F L2 D
U' B' U' L' B D2 R2 B F' R U F U B2 L' U B U'
R U R' F U2 F R' U2 F' D L D2 F' U R2 B L' U'
B2 L2 F2 L2 D' R' F D' U' F2 D' R F2 D F D2 U' F'
D2 L' F' L D2 U' F' U L R' B' U B2 L' U L F2 U2
L2 U' R2 B' D R' D U L B D' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 D' U'
D2 U R F' U2 R' F' L R2 D' F U' R' F2 L2 D2 B2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 81
22.56
21.94, 26.14, 23.06, 23.80, 22.28, (17.84), 22.16, 21.46, 20.99, (26.35), 22.37, 21.36

Not bad. The 17.84 was really nice!


----------



## ianography (Feb 10, 2011)

*Round 81*

1: 19.96
2: 18.65
3: 18.93
4: 19.53
5: 23.58
6: 18.83
7: 15.98
8: 16.60
9: 19.65
10: 22.84
11: 19.21
12: 19.01

*Avg.: 19.32*


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 10, 2011)

Round 81
Average: *19.64*

1. 18.22
2. 20.58
3. 20.16
4. 20.80
5. 24.27
6. 17.83
7. 18.41
8. 22.55+
9. 17.94
10. 18.41
11. 18.59
12. 20.71
At first I thought I wasn't going to get a sub-20 avg​


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 11, 2011)

Average: 20.80
Standard Deviation: 1.59
Best Time: 17.32
Worst Time: 24.06
Individual Times:
1.	20.91	
2.	20.01	
3.	22.12	
4.	20.48	
5.	22.92	
6.	17.87	
7.	(17.32)	
8.	20.56
9.	17.94	
10.	22.39	
11.	(24.06)	
12.	22.83

Almost sub 20! Sub 20.90 though!

Interesting I did not get any 21.xx...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

OH

DNF average.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> lololol


 
Funny because?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> lololol


 
A hole. 


Spoiler



Now I laugh at your 3x3x3 times. LOLSLOW


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't use windows 7.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 11, 2011)

Why not post the times of your average? Wouldn't it be more complete that way?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol at him deleting all his posts.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 11, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Why not post the times of your average? Wouldn't it be more complete that way?


 
I see absolutely no reason to post my times when the average comes to DNF.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 11, 2011)

Round 81

*Average: 23.25*

Individual times:
24.96, 23.50, 24.93, (19.00), 25.63, 22.50, 24.33, 19.81, 25.09, 19.66, 22.13, (25.97)

PB AO12! Interesting average: had T-perm on first three solves and two counting sub-20's! If I remember correctly, one of the sub-20's was an OLL skip, but the other two were full step.


----------



## choza244 (Feb 11, 2011)

Round 81

Avg: 21.54

22.68, 21.45, 26.24, (18.32), (30.73), 19.34, 19.72, 22.17, 18.69, 21.05, 19.26, 24.79


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.96
1. 20.71 
2. 16.42 
3. 16.23 
4. (14.26) 
5. 21.94 
6. 19.79 
7. 23.21 
8. 17.28 
9. 21.45 
10. 20.19 
11. 22.37 
12. (DNF) 

Wow, I'm one round away! This is a sudden jump of improvement for me, the last solve had a massive pop.


----------



## scylla (Feb 11, 2011)

round 81

Unless a bad start, with some good solves at the end, again below 23

22,90



12:	00:20.69	x
11:	00:17.68	x
10:	00:23.19	x
9:	00:22.48	x
8:	00:21.17	x
7:	00:25.97	x
6:	00:24.76	x
5:	00:22.79	x
4:	00:21.00	x
3:	00:25.36	x
2:	00:23.16	x
1:	00:24.42	x


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 11, 2011)

*Average: 22.83*
24.26, 24.04, 21.26, 21.27, 25.10, 21.01, 19.78, 21.67, 24.07, 23.86, 24.07, 22.83 Not very good even for me


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 11, 2011)

*Average: 19.33*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 17.68
2. 19.79
3. 19.80
4. 19.61
5. 19.91
6. 17.90
7. 19.11
8. 15.20
9. 20.97
10. 20.37
11. 18.61
12. 20.49

Oh snap! Great average. Unbelievably consistent. 
Not a single sup-21!

And of course, best and worst times are one after the other...


----------



## Xishem (Feb 11, 2011)

Round 81
Average: 22.19

19.62, 25.93, 20.54, 21.90, 19.61, 20.21, 20.16, (DNF(25.62)), (19.22), 22.89, 21.09, 29.92

The DNF was an M-slice off ): Otherwise this average would have been almost 0.5 better. Oh well. This is a pretty good average for me, so I won't complain.


----------



## celli (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 81
AVG: 25.14

21.96, 25.34, 28.55, 24.83, (21.07), 26.11, 24.71, (29.84), 27.43, 24.35, 26.25, 21.91


----------



## Smacky (Feb 12, 2011)

Round 81
Avg: 21.00

1. 18.39 
2. 18.78 
3. 24.77 
4. 19.06
5. 24.29 
6. 18.04 
7. 20.83 
8. (17.74) 
9. (28.43) 
10. 21.40 
11. 25.52 
12. 18.93


----------



## msoc14 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Round 81*

Avg: 23.67

27.75 
23.86
22.09 
21.15 
21.08 
23.04 
22.99 
19.02 
21.93 
27.46 
25.32 
28.65


----------



## goflb (Feb 13, 2011)

round 81 
1)21.88
2)20.16
3)18.33
4)19.71
5)23.90
6)19.82
7)21.41
8)22.45 
9)19.22
10)19.63
11)19.65
12)19.52

average: 20.47  argh wish i hadnt screwed up some of the solves


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 13, 2011)

Round 81 Average: 22.10

1. 23.96
2. 23.15
3. 21.71
4. 23.38
5. 21.78
6. 22.97
7. 22.38
8. 19.72
9. 19.88
10. 23.84
11. 19.93
12. 22.52

Thanks for fixing my guhong slater !! =P


----------



## mooncuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Round 81 Average: 22.96

Still haven't learnt full pll yet!


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 13, 2011)

round 81 
avg of 12 19.54 
got a 13.26 ono the 11th solve


----------



## RaresB (Feb 13, 2011)

Would it be possible to switch from avg 12 to avg 5 it takes to long to do an avg of 12 in 3 days especially 3 weekdays.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 13, 2011)

Assuming you average (lets say middle ground at 25 seconds) then it takes 300 seconds + scramble time to do an average of 12. Thats like 7 minutse. You can't spare less then 10 minutes? Also, its not like you have to compete every round..


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 13, 2011)

mooncuber said:


> Round 81 Average: 22.96
> 
> Still haven't learnt full pll yet!


 you need to include all your solve times on your posts


blakedacuber said:


> round 81
> avg of 12 19.54
> got a 13.26 ono the 11th solve


 
you need to include all your solve times on your posts


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 13, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> you need to include all your solve times on your posts
> 
> 
> you need to include all your solve times on your posts





RyanReese09 said:


> OH
> 
> DNF average.



Tell him that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 13, 2011)

He had an actual average with times. I did not. So I do not need to......


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 13, 2011)

Average of 12: 24.81
22.31 25.66 26.43 25.84 26.66 (17.46) 23.02 26.31 25.81 23.84 22.19 (27.81)

Horrible average i wish i could just get lower!!!! also your welcome bobo. GRRRR done with my Maru though. New review HERE


----------



## Vinny (Feb 14, 2011)

22.56
22.113
19.78 (DNF)
21.38
23.56
16.85
21.59
20.79
25.07
19.46
26.72
20.99

Crap solves. Bad day but I thought I might as well do it before the round ended.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 14, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> Would it be possible to switch from avg 12 to avg 5 it takes to long to do an avg of 12 in 3 days especially 3 weekdays.


 
Do NOT listen to this guy. 
That's a horrible idea. 

An average of 12 is much more about how close to your average you are, than an average of 5. 
And it only takes like f*cking 10 minutes to do!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Do NOT listen to this guy.
> That's a horrible idea.


 
Don't worry - I'm all about lots of solves. I'm exercising extreme restraint going with 2 averages of 12 per week. You're lucky I'm not doing averages of 100.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

*Round 81 Results*​

ianography	19.32
ElectricDoodie	19.33
blakedacuber	19.54
TheJCube	19.64
masteranders1	19.96
goflb	20.47
antoineccantin	20.80
Smacky	21.00
choza244	21.54
bobo11420	22.10
Xishem	22.19
Vinny	22.42
Mike Hughey	22.56
IngeniousBanana	22.83
scylla	22.90
mooncuber	22.96
PeterV	23.25
msoc14	23.67
Tall5001	24.81
celli	25.14
RyanReese09 (OH)	DNF

Lots of people are doing well: ianography, blakedacuber, TheJCube, and masteranders1 are all just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

clincr	18.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 17, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 82nd round:

F' L2 B D L2 B U' L2 U2 B' L' D R B' F' L2
D2 F L B F2 R' B D F D2 R B' R2 U' R F' R2 F'
B L B2 F' L' F2 R B' D R2 U B' D L2 B2 L B2 U'
L U F' R' U R2 D' B2 L' F' L D' B' U R' U2 B2 R' U'
B2 L R2 U2 L2 R U2 F L' D L U F2 D2 F R' D U
U' F' L U2 F L' B L' B' D' F2 R' B D2 B2 L D R'
U L D B' F' D2 L F D2 L2 F R U2 L2 D U2 B U2
U' B D' R' U' F U2 B' D L B D F2 D2 B' F' R' U'
L' U F' L U' B U' L2 R2 B' L' D' B2 U2 B' F' R F2
B' F2 D' U R' B2 D' F2 U2 F D L' R U2 B2 F'
L2 U L' U B2 R2 D2 U' L' D' L2 F D F2 R B' D2 U'
D L' F' D' L D B L2 B' U2 F2 L' U' B R2 D2 F2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

Round 82
23.92
21.80, (28.54), 21.04, 21.42, 20.71, (19.15), 25.86, 26.13, 26.56, 24.89, 24.26, 26.57

The first half was pretty good - 21.06 average of 5 in there - but the second half was just hideous.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Average: 19.12*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 18.40
2. 23.29
3. 17.17
4. 18.16
5. 16.41
6. 19.52
7. 22.06
8. 18.12
9. 12.70
10. 22.00
11. 20.50
12. 18.89

Nice. Just have to stay cool-headed, lol.
And that 12.xx was lucky.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2011)

Average: 18.99
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 15.50
Worst Time: 23.87
Individual Times:
1.	15.86	
2.	23.28	
3.	21.10	
4.	17.42
5.	(23.87)	
6.	15.55	
7.	18.57	
8.	(15.50)	
9.	17.76	
10.	18.89
11.	21.49
12.	20.01

I seem to be improving alot lately! The inconsistency is probably due to the fact that I dont know N and G perms.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 14, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> I seem to be improving alot lately! The inconsistency is probably due to the fact that I dont know N and G perms.



I'm still amazed that people can get times like this without knowing N and G perms. But I know there are many who have done it - you're far from being the only one.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 14, 2011)

OH
24.53, 26.37, 26.61, 28.66, 25.55, 30.36, 27.49, 23.74, 27.79, 26.99, 23.75, 31.25 = *26.81*

Exciting to see my progress. Some horrible solves in there, lockups, I need a OH cube...


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> OH
> 24.53, 26.37, 26.61, 28.66, 25.55, 30.36, 27.49, 23.74, 27.79, 26.99, 23.75, 31.25 = *26.81*
> 
> Exciting to see my progress. Some horrible solves in there, lockups, I need a OH cube...


 
What cube do you use right now?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 14, 2011)

He uses a Lubix elite tensioned for 2h I believe.


----------



## ianography (Feb 14, 2011)

*Round 82*

1: 19.93
2: 19.54
3: 19.99
4: 20.39
5: 18.55
6: 19.29
7: 19.79
8: 18.88
9: 21.18
10: 18.46
11: 19.90
12: 18.40

*Avg: 19.47*

Yes! I graduated! I'm sub-20!


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 15, 2011)

19.80, 19.50, 18.08, 21.02, 18.71, 17.40, 17.68, 21.90, DNF, 21.00, 16.69, 16.65 = 19.18avg12

Yay, graduated! I have 2 sub20 averages on my WCA profile, so I'd say I'm sub 20.


----------



## Mewrius (Feb 15, 2011)

*Avg: 26.26*

12:	00:25.74	
11:	00:26.81	
10:	00:23.68	
9:	00:29.30 
8:	00:28.44	
7:	00:24.33	
6:	00:27.56	
5:	00:28.41	
4:	00:26.32	
3:	00:24.07	
2:	00:25.97	
1:	00:24.90	

First half was good but that latter half was really bad.


----------



## Xishem (Feb 15, 2011)

Round 82
Average: 22.90

20.62, 24.07, 18.61, (18.53), 22.96, 29.45, 22.00, 20.99, 27.29, 22.33, (32.78), 20.66

A bit slower than last time, but I had one pop this round. Still satisfied with sub-23.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 15, 2011)

19.49
22.18
18.97
20.04
19.32
18.42
17.35
18.69
21.27
20.72
18.60
19.34

Average: *19.43*

Woo!


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2011)

EricReese said:


> He uses a Lubix elite tensioned for 2h I believe.


 
I mean for OH.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes. I know what you meant. He doesn't have a OH cube. He uses the same cube for 2h and OH.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 15, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yes. I know what you meant. He doesn't have a OH cube. He uses the same cube for 2h and OH.


 
Oh, okay. makes sense...


----------



## PeterV (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 82

*Average = 25.29*

Individual times:
26.53, 26.13, (26.90), 26.11, 26.11, 25.31, 25.22, (23.13), 23.36, 23.71, 24.21, 26.19


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 16, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Oh, okay. makes sense...


 
Yeah, it sucks. Can't turn fast and I lockup :3. The elite isn't a fast cube really, I have to put effort into turns (not effort effort, just more then I'd like)


----------



## choza244 (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 82

Avg: 20.73

22.25, (25.29), 18.34, 19.90, (16.45), 22.14, 21.56, 19.51, 20.32, 22.04, 21.14, 20.13


----------



## scylla (Feb 16, 2011)

round 82:

20,72 ! amazing, I doubt about posting it here, because I can't believe my progression and im not sure if I can do it again in a next round

at the 12th solve I realized that a sub 20 was possible, that was the end of good cubing 

12:	00:29.83	x
11:	00:17.86	x
10:	00:22.28	x
9:	00:18.19	x
8:	00:21.83	x
7:	00:17.88	x
6:	00:19.40	x
5:	00:25.30	x
4:	00:21.47	x
3:	00:18.23	x
2:	00:19.32	x
1:	00:23.31	x


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 16, 2011)

Average of 12: 24.92
25.47 25.84 23.05 (20.03) 24.84 25.46 22.94 28.03 (31.97) 23.05 28.71 21.81

The first half was really good and the second half was worse but got better toward the end. Should have had a sub 20 in there but o well! I was using my Maru 3x3 and ihad a few lock ups. also i got a U perm on about 7 of these solves!


----------



## celli (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 82 
AVG: 25.01
23.09, 27.04, 23.66, 27.57, 22.42, 27.30, (18.20), (30.80), 26.08, 29.68, 23.13, 20.17 
30.80 was when my mom yelled: DINNER!!!, so I had a dinner break in between of 20 minutes. After that, it went worse than before


----------



## bobo11420 (Feb 16, 2011)

Round 82 Average : 21.25 

1. 23.97
2. 22.18
3. 19.69
4. 20.58
5. 24.80 Bleh G Perm ! 
6. 20.33
7. 19.18
8. 16.09 pll skip =P 
9. 21.40
10. 22.81
11. 19.71
12. 24.30

Wooo ! the sub 20 times are getting more prominent, almost there !!


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 16, 2011)

*Round 82 (Roux)
Average: 20.48*

19.77, 
21.28, 
22.37, 
19.81, 
20.82, 
20.32, 
20.28, 
19.82, 
18.76, 
18.29, 
23.53, 
21.59

I did this using a stackmat, which for my desk situation is a bit awkward. Hopefully I'm going to be better prepared for Dayton though.


----------



## TheJCube (Feb 16, 2011)

*Round 82*
Average: *19.01*

1. 23.21
2. 17.53
3. 18.97
4. 21.25
5. 15.55 PLL Skip
6. 16.31
7. 18.44
8. 19.41
9. 18.88
10. 16.88
11. 20.96
12. 21.46

Woot! I'm now sub-20! Now to prove it in a competition...


----------



## Jakube (Feb 17, 2011)

*Round 82*
*Average: 26.89*

1. 25.38
2. 28.29
3. (34.72)
4. 26.88
5. 27.88
6. 27.59
7. 26.84
8. 25.89
9. 24.68
10. (24.49)
11. 29.14
12. 26.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2011)

*Round 82 Results*​

antoineccantin	18.99
TheJCube	19.01
ElectricDoodie	19.12
masteranders1	19.18
Vinny	19.43
ianography	19.47
NeedReality (Roux)	20.48
scylla	20.72
choza244	20.73
bobo11420	21.25
Xishem	22.90
Mike Hughey	23.92
Tall5001	24.92
celli	25.01
PeterV	25.29
Mewrius	26.26
RyanReese09 (OH)	26.81
Jakube	26.89

Congratulations to TheJCube, masteranders1, and ianography, who all graduate this round!

ElectricDoodie is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 21, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 83rd round:

B2 U' F2 L' R' D L' U F2 L' U2 B L2 F R D' F' U'
L' D' U F' D U' R2 B D L U' L U' R' D2 L2 U2 R
B L' U2 R2 D R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' R B2 U2 B' D F2
R' U2 B' F' L' R2 D R2 B U L2 D F' L2 F' D' R2
F R' D U F D R' F L2 U' R2 B2 U L B2 F D U
F' L2 B2 L' R2 U' L2 U' B' F' U B D R D2 U2 R' D'
F L2 R D2 U' R F U B' L2 B' L D' F D' R' F' U'
R2 U2 L F' D L2 U R D' L' D F' D2 B D L2 R F'
L R B' U2 F R2 U' L2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
L2 R F R2 D' B L R2 F2 U B' L2 D F D L D'
D2 U' F D2 F2 L' B F' R2 F L D2 R' F L' D F
D' U B' D2 L R2 D R2 F L2 R' U F U F2 D R2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 17, 2011)

Round 83
24.60
23.14, (20.35), 26.79, 26.12, 22.20, (28.69), 27.41, 26.84, 23.67, 22.60, 25.02, 22.24


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 17, 2011)

*Average: 18.94*
Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory

Individual Times
1. 19.71
2. 16.86
3. 20.56
4. 18.75
5. 18.20
6. 21.25
7. 18.32
8. 19.63
9. 18.61
10. 15.91
11. 18.72
12. 20.02

Woohoo! I'm done!

I'd like to thank Mike Hughey for keeping this great race going, twice a week, and keeping us motivated.

Also, Ryan Reese for giving me good advice on how to finally get the sub-20 I wanted.


Now, before I move onto the sub-15 thread, I'm going to start learning all my OLLs, and get that recognition down.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 17, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> *Average: 18.94*
> Cube: A5, self-modded to Haiyan Memory
> 
> Individual Times
> ...


 
You're welcome! Sub15 is dead though 

It's all about slow turning for F2l and that can easily give you 12 second F2Ls.

And yay! I wasn't in last place for once


----------



## Xishem (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 83
Average: 21.17

(24.25), (16.31), 19.68, 19.34, 22.19, 22.49, 21.43, 22.88, 23.33, 23.98, 18.04, 18.30

I feel like this average is better than I actually am. Seemed like a lot of easy solves. Also, this is a PB for an Ao12.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 18, 2011)

Average: 22.72
26.22 24.40 20.66 (18.31) 20.09 22.30 20.40 21.46 (27.69) 23.96 25.69 22.03

Dayan Gu Hong after warming up with Bobo. Finally a good average!!! First 5 are a 20.38 average of 5 which is my PB! just an overall great average!!!


----------



## Brest (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 83

Average: 23.15

Mean: 23.62
Standard deviation: 4.51
Best Time: 16.47
Worst Time: 35.40

22.55 21.42 (16.47) 22.99 (35.40) 20.00 22.68 28.64 24.12 20.93 23.69 24.51

Really happy with the sub 17.  Triple pop for the 35.40...


----------



## Jakube (Feb 18, 2011)

*Round 83*

*Average: 25.28*

29.19, 26.63, 23.38, (33.62), 23.64, 22.74, (20.19), 26.03, 22.68, 25.49, 30.37, 22.71


----------



## Smacky (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 83
Average: 22.25

1. (19.17) 
2. (27.48) 
3. 20.21 
4. 23.47 
5. 19.47 
6. 19.76 
7. 24.27
8. 22.28 
9. 23.92 
10. 20.29 
11. 25.07 
12. 23.71


----------



## choza244 (Feb 18, 2011)

Round 83

Avg:19.94

21.68, 21.06, 19.14, 18.16, 18.43, 18.24, 22.81, 22.45, (24.35), 18.10, 19.31, (17.91)

oh yeah, a sub 20 avg of 12 in a long time


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 18, 2011)

Average: 18.88
Standard Deviation: 1.66
Best Time: 13.86
Worst Time: 22.35
Individual Times:
1.	15.55	
2.	18.11	
3.	21.20	
4.	21.60
5.	20.20	
6.	*(22.35)	*
7.	16.72	
8.	18.96	
9.	18.66	
10.	*(13.86)*
11.	19.91	
12.	17.90

Finally learned my first G-perm!


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 19, 2011)

*Round 83 (Roux)
Average: 20.33*

18.03, 
15.25, 
20.95, 
19.01, 
19.65, 
20.59, 
20.00, 
18.85, 
22.06, 
20.08, 
24.06, 
24.06

I lost my mojo towards the end. The last solve was the deciding factor and my hands just weren't cooperating for some reason.


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 19, 2011)

Average: 24.77
26.22 (20.73) 25.68 24.24 24.68 24.71 22.49 25.93 24.85 (28.43) 23.17 25.74


----------



## Zubon (Feb 19, 2011)

Round 83

17.21 17.85 21.96 19.57 (16.06) 18.24 20.66 19.80 (DNF) 22.51 16.48 19.16


Avg12: *19.34*


Not bad for my first average after a one month break!


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2011)

omg thank you so much for using the <list> feature so I don't have to individually delete all of the scramble numbers when importing into CCT. When I highlighted the scrambles I noticed the numbers didn't highlights; I was so happy not to have my CCT import box littered with red X's. This seriously made my night/early morning.

Will edit some times in.


----------



## scylla (Feb 19, 2011)

round 83

this is more my normal level:22,03


12:	00:24.06	x
11:	00:22.96	x
10:	00:20.63	x
9:	00:17.16	x
8:	00:23.94	x
7:	00:17.80	x
6:	00:31.28	x
5:	00:19.49	x
4:	00:21.75	x
3:	00:21.21	x
2:	00:21.31	x
1:	00:27.20	x


----------



## LouisCormier (Feb 19, 2011)

Round 83-
Statistics for 02-19-2011 08:53:02

Average: 17.36
Standard Deviation: 1.27
Best Time: 10.63
Worst Time: 21.31
Individual Times: 19.06, 17.69, 16.65, 17.59, 18.30, 19.21, 16.80, (21.31), 15.65, (10.63), 18.03, 14.59	

Two PLL skips, but terrible average.


----------



## celli (Feb 19, 2011)

Round 83
AVG: 24.89

23.45, 21.32, (20.36), 25.94, 28.68, (32.72), 25.81, 22.92, 27.36, 23.16, 25.67, 24.61


----------



## Vinny (Feb 19, 2011)

19.74
14.76 <- full step 
17.18
21.48
16.78
18.60
16.47
20.88
23.80
18.40
19.28
18.16

Average: *18.66*

PB avg. 12


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 19, 2011)

round 83-

Average: 22.84
Standard Deviation: 1.90
Best Time: 18.13
Worst Time: 28.61
Individual Times:
1.	(28.61)	
2.	19.34	
3.	24.69	
4.	25.60	
5.	22.23	
6.	24.65
7.	24.76	
8.	20.17
9.	(18.13)
10.	23.82	
11.	22.45	
12.	20.68


----------



## choza244 (Feb 19, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> omg thank you so much for using the <list> feature so I don't have to individually delete all of the scramble numbers when importing into CCT. When I highlighted the scrambles I noticed the numbers didn't highlights; I was so happy not to have my CCT import box littered with red X's. This seriously made my night/early morning.
> 
> Will edit some times in.


Could you explain me how do you copy the scrambles??? because I always have to delete the numbers, it's like it doesn't matter if the numbers highlights, I always have to delete them when I import them to CCT


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2011)

choza244 said:


> Could you explain me how do you copy the scrambles??? because I always have to delete the numbers, it's like it doesn't matter if the numbers highlights, I always have to delete them when I import them to CCT


 
Me too, actually - I was surprised when he was praising me for it, since it doesn't work for me. I wonder if it's a browser-dependent thing. I use Firefox.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2011)

Google Chrome perhaps? I used to always have to delete the numbers, though the numbers would highlight as koreancuber didn't use the <list> feature.
@choza, I don't do anything special, just highlight, ctrl+c -> Open CCT - ctrl+i, ctrl+v.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 19, 2011)

On Opera and Konqueror it doesn't copy the numbers.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 19, 2011)

I use Chrome, and it works for me. I highlight it all, but the numbers stay un-highlighted.
When I copy and paste, only the scramble shows up, and none of the numbers.


----------



## Rpotts (Feb 19, 2011)

Average: 20.13
Standard Deviation: 2.09

Individual Times:
1.	19.74	B2 U' F2 L' R' D L' U F2 L' U2 B L2 F R D' F' U'
2.	22.69	L' D' U F' D U' R2 B D L U' L U' R' D2 L2 U2 R
3.	17.16	B L' U2 R2 D R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B' R B2 U2 B' D F2
4.	19.37	R' U2 B' F' L' R2 D R2 B U L2 D F' L2 F' D' R2
5.	21.23	F R' D U F D R' F L2 U' R2 B2 U L B2 F D U
6.	16.44	F' L2 B2 L' R2 U' L2 U' B' F' U B D R D2 U2 R' D'
7.	17.88	F L2 R D2 U' R F U B' L2 B' L D' F D' R' F' U'
8.	(16.00)	R2 U2 L F' D L2 U R D' L' D F' D2 B D L2 R F'	PLL skip
9.	(28.14)	L R B' U2 F R2 U' L2 B' F2 L' R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' U'
10.	21.64	L2 R F R2 D' B L R2 F2 U B' L2 D F D L D'
11.	23.63	D2 U' F D2 F2 L' B F' R2 F L D2 R' F L' D F
12.	21.55	D' U B' D2 L R2 D R2 F L2 R' U F U F2 D R2 U'


FreeFOP - usually 2x2x2 -> moarblox/xcross -> F2L-1 -> LS + EO -> OLL -> PLL


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 19, 2011)

what i do is Copy and paste the scrambles to word save the document as a .txt file and then use that to import the scrambles to Prisma


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

After getting a horrendous OH average in comp today (fastest solve 36) I now give this thread my average for this round

Average of 12: 27.66
1. 26.34 R' F B2 R B2 L U' D F2 R2 L' U2 F L2 F B U R2 U R' F' L' D' R2 F2 
2. 24.37 L2 B' D U' B2 U' B2 U2 F R' L2 B U2 L2 U' D L2 D' F B2 L2 F' L2 R D 
3. 27.22 D2 F2 D2 B' U D2 R L2 B' F' R F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B' D F R L' B' U2 L B' 
4. 27.18 D2 B' U' F D2 U L' D2 U' F L' F' U2 L F' R' D' R' U' R F R D' B L2 
5. (33.39) L U L B2 F U R L' D B F2 D' U L D2 U2 B2 D2 U L' F2 B2 U' D2 R' 
6. (23.01) B R L2 F2 R L U2 R L U' F L B D' B2 L B U2 L D F2 U2 D R' D' 
7. 33.30 L R2 D2 L' R' B F' L D U L U B2 L B2 R L2 D2 R2 D U L D2 L' F2 
8. 25.10 D2 U B2 F2 L2 F' B R2 B2 D' F' D U' F2 R' B' F2 L' F2 U2 B2 R F D' B 
9. 27.26 F L D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D U2 R F' R2 L2 D2 L' D' B' R U2 F L2 U 
10. 30.08 U F L' B' F' L2 D2 R2 L U D' B' F R B L2 U2 D' B' R2 U2 R' B' U2 D 
11. 25.03 F' B L D U' F2 L' U' B2 D2 L' D B2 R2 F' U D2 R' B L2 U2 B' D2 L D2 
12. 30.75 U' F D2 B F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 L' F' U' F2 D F D' U2 F U' R2 B2 R' U' B2 

Ignore scrambles.


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 20, 2011)

I graduated in the Race to sub-30 thread and now I'm here...
*Avarage: 23.72* PB
12:	00:21.74	x
11:	00:27.36	x
10:	00:23.06	x
9:	00:25.91	x
8:	00:25.77	x
7:	(DNF) x 
6:	(00:19.27) x PB, yay!
5:	00:21.35	x
4:	00:23.95	x
3:	00:22.60	x
2:	00:23.11	x
1:	00:22.32	x

Started very well and in the end i screwed it up :fp... Anyway, I got a pb!


----------



## PeterV (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 83

Average: 23.65

Individual times:
24.97, 24.22, (17.96), 23.66, 25.30, 19.50, 24.09, 24.34, (27.09), 22.41, 22.09, 25.88

Good average with a good single.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 83 Results*​

LouisCormier	17.36
Vinny	18.66
antoineccantin	18.88
ElectricDoodie	18.94
Zubon	19.34
choza244	19.94
Rpotts	20.13
NeedReality (Roux)	20.33
Xishem	21.17
scylla	22.03
Smacky	22.25
Tall5001	22.72
zipzap321	22.84
Brest	23.15
PeterV	23.65
ivanradanov	23.72
Mike Hughey	24.60
Blablabla	24.77
celli	24.89
Jakube	25.28
RyanReese09 (OH)	27.66

Congratulations to ElectricDoodie, who graduates this round!

antoineccantin and Vinny are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 24, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 84th round:

U' F2 R F D B D R' F' L2 R U' F2 L' R' D R
D2 F' L R' U' L' D U F' D' R2 U2 F2 R2 B' R B2
D R' U' R F2 U' R' F L' D L R2 D2 R B' U' F' U'
U' R' F2 R' B D' R2 B' L D R' D2 B F' U2 B2 L' U'
U2 L F U2 L D B2 U L2 D' R B2 R U B' D
R2 F D' F L' U' B2 R' B R B2 D2 R' F' D F2 D2
L2 F2 D2 U R2 F2 L' B' F' R2 F2 L' B D B2 L D2 U2
B U F L' R D B D2 R' B' U2 L U2 B L' B2 L
D2 U L' U' F2 R' D R' U2 F2 L' B' D L2 D2 R' U L2
U L2 R F2 L' R2 U' R B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F D2 F D' U
F D L2 U F2 R' B' L' F U' L D2 B' F R2 B U2 R U'
L F2 R2 F' U F2 D R2 U R D R2 F' D R B' R2 U


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 21, 2011)

*Round 84 (Roux)
Average: 18.83*

17.95, 
20.82,
17.10, 
21.60, 
19.10, 
16.48, 
19.78, 
18.05, 
19.78, 
18.05, 
18.54, 
19.12

Wow. This came out of nowhere - my warm-up average was 19.93.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 84
23.71
(20.24), 23.62, (28.57), 27.10, 24.92, 20.70, 24.80, 22.48, 22.74, 26.52, 22.35, 21.84

My bad solves are just so bad - too many mistakes.


----------



## celli (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 84:
AVG: 24.77

21.45, 24.91, 26.63, 23.76, 20.77, (30.13), (17.70), 24.79, 28.33, 25.82, 26.60, 24.61


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 21, 2011)

Round 84
Avg: 25.60 

times: 26.42, 25.64, 25.48, 24.64, (19.83), 26.98, 27.95, 26.56, 23.75, 25.13, (29.52), 23.44 

TERRIBLE FOR ME

My first time in race thread


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 22, 2011)

Round 84
Avg: 29.38
Times: 27.65, 32.72, (23.50), 29.33, 29.41, 26.56, 28.28, 31.85, 27.81, 31.16, (33.54), 29.03

Woot!


----------



## spunkymp4 (Feb 22, 2011)

84
27.60
32.46 26.36 25.24 (32.78) 26.94 30.24 24.77 27.56 25.55 27.90 (24.15) 28.99
Last solve had a PLL skip which prevented a sup-30 solve.


----------



## Zubon (Feb 22, 2011)

Round 84

22.83 16.72 (23.93) 19.60 21.39 17.53 (14.69) 21.65 19.83 19.34 20.28 22.78	


Avg12: *20.20*

14.69 was OLL skip.


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 22, 2011)

Round 84

Average: 19.24
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 14.79
Worst Time: 22.76
Individual Times:
1.	16.74	
2.	19.84	
3.	19.11	
4.	19.42	
5.	17.60	
6.	(14.79)
7.	19.66
8.	21.69
9.	(22.76)
10.	18.82	
11.	22.12	
12.	17.44	

Pretty good for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 22, 2011)

Average: 17.43
Standard Deviation: 0.85
Best Time: 13.73
Worst Time: 19.30
Individual Times:
1.	16.76
2.	17.88
3.	(19.30)	
4.	18.27	
5.	17.82	
6.	16.21	
7.	16.00	
8.	17.55
9.	16.89	
10.	(13.73)
11.	17.67	
12.	19.22

EPIC AVERAGE (for me)

*PB NOOB THING!!! *


----------



## PeterV (Feb 23, 2011)

Round 84

*Average: 24.14*

Individual times:
21.41, 28.44, 23.56, 23.84, (19.53), 21.97, 21.69, 20.09, 31.91, 20.65, 27.80, (DNF)

Had a couple disasterous solves near the end which ruined what probably would've been a PB AO12. I did, however, get a PB AO5 in there:

(19.53), 21.97, 21.69, 20.09, (31.91) = 21.25 avg.


----------



## JyH (Feb 23, 2011)

Round 84
Avg: 26.36

26.40, 21.15, 25.43, 25.21, 26.69, 21.15, 18.11, 22.33, 31.53, DNF(28.02), 21.52, 25.23+

GROSS TIMES...
Fail AUF on DNF....Wrong OLL alg on 31...lol


----------



## Jakube (Feb 23, 2011)

Average: 26.98
Standart Deviation: 7.11
Best Time: 20.42
Worst Time: 44.48

20.95
25.69
23.73
(44.48)
23.36
28.68
28.09
(20.42)
28.73
23.33
40.56
26.70


----------



## Xnx (Feb 23, 2011)

Session average: 18.59
1. 20.56 
2. (15.81[Pll skip]) 
3. 16.30 
4. (24.86[pop]) 
5. 17.02 
6. 19.70 
7. 17.66 
8. 18.13 
9. 19.26 
10. 20.85 
11. 19.39 
12. 17.04


----------



## ivanradanov (Feb 23, 2011)

Avarage :25.46
12:	00:26.75	x
11:	00:26.31	x
10:	00:29.32	x wtf?
9:	00:26.98	x
8:	00:25.55	x
7:	00:25.68	x
6:	00:23.07	x
5:	00:26.73	x
4:	00:26.00	x
3:	00:26.14	x
2:	00:21.04	x
1:	00:21.44	x

Oh, noo.... :fp


----------



## scylla (Feb 24, 2011)

ROUND 84: 22,03 (BAD START :-( )

12:	00:18.59	x
11:	00:17.82	x
10:	00:20.96	x
9:	00:26.18	x
8:	00:18.95	x
7:	00:18.76	x
6:	00:23.17	x
5:	00:21.45	x
4:	00:21.97	x
3:	00:24.43	x
2:	00:30.30	x
1:	00:25.81	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

*Round 84 Results*​

antoineccantin	17.43
Xnx	18.59
NeedReality (Roux)	18.83
zipzap321	19.24
Zubon	20.20
scylla	22.03
Mike Hughey	23.71
PeterV	24.14
celli	24.77
ivanradanov	25.46
Antcuber	25.60
JyH	26.36
Jakube	26.98
spunkymp4	27.60
Mike Crozack	29.38

Congratulations to antoineccantin, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 28, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 85th round:

F L U2 B D2 B' F2 L F' L' B D U' B' U L' D L'
U2 B2 L B L2 B2 R' B' D L B' L2 R' B U' F2
D' R' D L' R U' R' U2 F' U' B2 D2 F L U' B' R U2
D B U R' B2 L2 R' U R2 B R2 D B2 D B2 D2
F2 U2 B R' D L R2 B D2 U2 L' U R' F2 R B F2 U'
L F2 U' R F2 L F2 L2 D' R' D B' L U L2 D' F' L
U' B U' B2 R2 B' L2 D U' L' D' U R F' L U2 F2 U2
B' U' B L B2 F U' L2 F U' B L' B R2 U F U2 R'
R2 B' L' D2 U' B R' D' U L U B2 U B' R' F L U'
F2 D B2 L' B' F2 R2 B2 R' B2 U' F L U2 L2 B D2 R'
U2 F' U F' D2 U R' U2 R' U' B2 D F R2 B' R U2
R F' U' F2 U F U2 F2 U R2 F L U B D2 R' F U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 85
24.00
25.69, 24.93, 21.80, 24.76, 25.28, 22.97, 24.92, (21.14), 24.00, 23.85, (27.66), 21.79

Wow, getting worse.


----------



## Matt (Feb 24, 2011)

22.02, 17.64, 21.38, (25.66), 19.18, 21.78, 24.77, 18.37, 16.99, 20.87, 18.33, (15.32) = 20.13
SIGHHH ... so many bad solves in there that could have been better.


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 24, 2011)

Round 85-

Average: 19.29
Standard Deviation: 1.37
Best Time: 15.75
Worst Time: 23.84
Individual Times:
1.	16.33
2.	19.96	
3.	17.24	
4.	18.82	
5.	20.00	
6.	(23.84)	
7.	19.07	
8.	21.58
9.	19.48	
10.	21.02	
11.	(15.75)
12.	19.44	

Pretty average solves


----------



## NeedReality (Feb 24, 2011)

*Round 85 (Roux)
Average: 18.45*

17.92, 
18.53, 
16.08, 
16.05, 
20.88, 
20.02, 
20.14, 
17.55, 
19.49, 
17.81, 
24.00, 
13.55

I think procrastination (of my homework) is the key to me improving haha. This jump came out of nowhere, but I'm not complaining. Got a new PB Ao12 of 17.82 right before this.


----------



## celli (Feb 25, 2011)

Round 85
AVG: 24.23

21.00, (17.27), 20.31, 19.79, (35.81), 24.78, 26.96, 25.07, 27.40, 26.54, 25.81, 24.61

Still improving... I really don't now what I did wrong with the 35.81, my F2L didn't go so fluently as normal


----------



## Gerro Gallardo (Feb 25, 2011)

21.29
21.71
20.54
20.29
22.26
22.35
18.01
23.04
(24.51)
20.54
20.56
(17.98)

average: 21.23

well, so far my best recorded average of 12


----------



## Blablabla (Feb 26, 2011)

Round 85
Average: 24.20
23.58 (29.48) 23.55 25.67 21.64 24.57 (21.14) 22.72 24.83 21.78 27.37 26.28


----------



## Antcuber (Feb 26, 2011)

Average: *22.94* 
19.41, 20.97, 23.41, 23.34, 21.92, 23.27, 25.86, 19.83, 21.78, 24.83, 26.25, 24.16 

PB ao12


----------



## choza244 (Feb 26, 2011)

Round 85

Avg: 21.60
(15.49), 20.19, 24.61, 24.33, 22.12, 17.48, 21.65, 21.12, 23.26, 21.18, 20.06, (28.34)

not a good average


----------



## Vinny (Feb 26, 2011)

00:18.98
00:23.24
00:19.52
00:18.12
00:22.21
00:21.18
00:21.37
00:16.48
00:20.72
00:19.80
00:15.76
00:19.74

Average: *19.81*

Woo! *Alot* of bad solves, but somehow I managed.
...........^
.........Hehe...

Idk if it counts as me graduating though because I missed last week?


----------



## EricReese (Feb 26, 2011)

Vinny said:


> 00:18.98
> 00:23.24
> 00:19.52
> 00:18.12
> ...


 
As long as you had 3 rounds in a row you participated in that were sub 20 then you graduate


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 27, 2011)

Average: 17.15
Standard Deviation: 1.30
Best Time: 14.62
Worst Time: 19.20
Individual Times:
1.	17.59	
2.	15.10	
3.	18.95	
4.	19.07
5.	17.86	
6.	(14.62)	
7.	(19.20)
8.	18.56	
9.	16.34	
10.	16.39
11.	16.68	
12.	14.94

I know I graduated but I want continue on this thread until I am 100% sub-20.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 27, 2011)

Round 85

Average: 25.62

Individual times:
24.81, 23.44, 25.43, 26.44, (31.27). (20.91), 27.43, 23.16, 28.40, 27.02, 27.44, 22.61

Not a great average, considering I've been sub-25 quite consistently lately. Not too bad, though.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 86
Average: 27.47

Individual Times: 28.83, 30.99, (32.43), 26.05, 28.45, 23.70, (21.78), 30.37, 24.49, 27.60, 23.55

Pretty good times....


----------



## Smacky (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 85
Average: 20.71

21.49 23.02 18.33 20.47 17.80 (27.73) 24.87 17.13 19.11 22.80 22.08 (17.05)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2011)

*Round 85 Results*​

NeedReality (Roux)	18.45
zipzap321	19.29
Vinny	19.81
Matt	20.13
Smacky 20.71
Gerro Gallardo	21.23
choza244	21.60
Antcuber	22.94
Mike Hughey	24.00
Blablabla	24.20
celli	24.23
PeterV	25.62
Mike Crozack	27.47

Congratulations to Vinny, who graduates this round!

NeedReality is just one round from graduating with Roux, and zipzap321 is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

antoineccantin	17.15

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 3, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 86th round:

U F L D2 U2 F U2 L D' B' L' B R' U' R2 U' F D'
R' F2 L' R U' L2 U2 F' U2 R' D U' B' U2 L U' F L2
L2 B R D L B F' U' R' D2 F' L2 R2 U' R F L' U'
F' L' B' D L' D2 U' F L2 B L D' L2 D' U' R' D2 U
F R' F' L' R2 D L R2 F' U B D2 B2 R2 B2 L' R' D U'
U2 F' L F' L' U2 L R2 B D B2 R2 F L' B F' R2 U2
B2 F2 L U F' U2 F' U2 L2 D B D R' U B' U R
U' F' D2 B2 L R D2 U L' F2 R B U2 F R' B F' R'
R D L' B2 R' D' U2 F R2 F' L F' R2 B' D2 L'
F' R F2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L' F' U2 L D2 R D
L' F2 L' D B D2 B2 F' L D' L2 D B' U2 L2 R' U2
L2 B2 L U F' L2 D2 B D F D2 F2 L' B2 R U B' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 86
22.46
22.41, 21.04, 21.12, 23.95, 20.32, 22.96, 23.91, (32.25), 24.28, 20.88, 23.74, (20.16)

Better than last week, but I just make too many mistakes. I did 4 OLLs on the slow solve.


----------



## celli (Feb 28, 2011)

Round 86
AVG: 25.32

23.87, 23.42, (31.65), 27.89, 26.73, (20.65), 25.33, 24.57, 29.33, 24.36, 26.09, 21.56

mehh, could've been better


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 28, 2011)

Average: 17.91
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 15.42
Worst Time: 23.26
Individual Times:
1.	19.58	
2.	17.67	
3.	16.71	
4.	18.08
5.	(15.42)	
6.	20.63
7.	(23.26)	
8.	19.46
9.	17.02
10.	16.72	
11.	15.86	
12.	17.40

Can't wait to learn the rest of the G and R perms. I am not learning them now because I am going to a comp on the weekend.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 1, 2011)

ROUND 86
Average 10 of 12:*25,79*

26,45
28,22
23,49
33,74
20,48
30,92
27,36
26,98
21,80
24,91
24,83
22,75

I don't have my main cube, so...


----------



## EricReese (Mar 1, 2011)

Eh. :/ Avg I guess. Too many bad solves. 3 of the 20 second times i had an OLL I knew but I accidently 2looked it. I havent got the cases in muscle memory yet :/

Average of 12: 19.13
1. 19.38 
2. 18.71 
3. (20.68) 
4. 18.23 
5. 17.91 
6. 18.56 
7. 19.67 
8. 20.16 
9. 18.13 
10. (17.28) 
11. 20.36 
12. 20.21


----------



## NeedReality (Mar 2, 2011)

*Round 86 (Roux)
Average: 19.73*

20.04, 
21.17, 
19.62, 
20.55, 
17.57, 
22.64, 
19.92, 
19.09, 
22.85, 
13.10, 
18.47, 
18.20

Too close for comfort haha. After Dayton this weekend I think I'll set about learning CMLL finally.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 86

Avg: 20.05

21.94, 19.76, 18.15, 16.73, 22.02, 19.82, 21.67, (16.02), 18.71, (23.41), 19.65, 22.04

why is so hard to get a sub 20 Avg LOL, I did good times but the f****** avg is not sub 20, I need a GuHong, the one I ordered on october 2010 have not arrived yet


----------



## JyH (Mar 2, 2011)

27.31, 27.34, 25.22, 24.97, 23.43, 22.18, 24.06, 26.59, 21.63, DNF(22.75), (21.59), 23.65
GROSS...I usually get around 2 sub-20s every Ao12....
Warm up solves, warmed starting around the 21.63...the 22.75 was an OLL fail.


----------



## Smacky (Mar 2, 2011)

Round 86
Average: 20.87

1. 23.03 
2. 20.23 
3. 20.72 
4. 18.99 
5. (15.72) 
6. 22.28 
7. 20.19 
8. 20.89 
9. 20.21 
10. 22.88
11. (27.05) 
12. 19.23


----------



## Xnx (Mar 2, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.95
1. 18.58 
2. 22.26 
3. 22.91 
4. (18.45) 
5. 19.57 
6. 19.36 
7. 19.07 
8. 20.71 
9. 19.12 
10. 19.36 
11. 18.61 
12. (23.04) 

As NeedReality said, too close to be in confort zone. Perhaps because I've just done average of 100, but meh.. After 10th solve I saw my average was just by tiny bit sub-20 and one fail solve would mean sup-20. Luckily 11th solve gave me some breathing space. Even then 12th solve almost messed up the average. Oh well.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 2, 2011)

*Average of 12: 24.68*

(32.78), 24.97, 23.31, 26.60, (18.26), 23.24, 23.31, 25.31, 28.06, 23.74, 26.29, 21.95

Starting with a sucking solve, where I wasn´t able to make a white cross (10 - 15 second only for cross).


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 86-
Average: 19.98 (σ = 1.89)
19.20, 22.60, 19.50, 18.86, 17.77, 16.89, 21.25, DNF, 19.52, 21.28, 15.78, 22.93

So many bad times  but I still managed to get sub-20  yeah


----------



## Skullush (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 86
Average: 25.28*

24.02
28.00
27.63
27.60
25.02
25.14
(29.12)
22.65
(21.87)
23.32
25.00
24.41


----------



## spunkymp4 (Mar 3, 2011)

86
27.50
(24.11), (30.79), 25.60, 28.72, 30.79, 26.98, 30.30, 27.76, 26.74, 24.92, 27.55, 25.66


----------



## Matt (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 86
Average = 19.20

(14.55), 20.06, 19.96, 17.44, 18.95, 17.91, 17.35, 21.22, 18.64, 18.25, 22.20, (26.09) = 19.20


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 86:

Average of 12 - 23.11

25.60 
25.29 
20.69 
20.70 
21.84 
21.68 
23.63 
22.50 
25.07 
19.31 
24.87 
26.12

I'm BACK!!! YAY! *People applaud*

Fail Average..


----------



## EricReese (Mar 3, 2011)

You need to catch back up with me again so we can race on skype!


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 3, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You need to catch back up with me again so we can race on skype!


 
Me? ;D


----------



## EricReese (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes you! Gogogo


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 3, 2011)

Ill be up on skype a lil later on, gonna go for a run etc first, shower, then I should be back! If not, there is aways next time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

*Round 86 Results*​

EricReese	19.13
Matt	19.20
NeedReality (Roux)	19.73
Xnx	19.95
zipzap321	19.98
choza244	20.05
Smacky	20.87
Mike Hughey	22.46
SixSidedCube	23.11
JyH	24.64
Jakube	24.68
Skullush	25.28
celli	25.32
Ordos_Koala	25.79
spunkymp4	27.50

Congratulations to NeedReality (with Roux) and zipzap321, who both graduate this round!

Xnx is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

antoineccantin	17.91

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 7, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 87th round:

U B' F' L B' R' B D' L' D' B U' L2 B2 L R2 B' U2
U2 F2 L' F' L2 F D' F' L' D' L' R F2 U' R F' L R2
F L2 B R2 F2 R D B' R2 B' U' F' L2 B' L B' R'
D' L2 U R2 B2 L R B U L' B F2 L U L B' L2 U2
B2 F' R' F2 D L' U F2 D' F' L2 D R U' R F2 L'
D2 R2 D U R' U' R2 U L' F U2 B' R F' U' L' B' U2
F U2 R2 D B2 R D2 B' R' B' R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' R2
L2 R2 B2 D2 U R' U' B2 U' B D' F' U L D' U' L' D'
D2 L' B2 D2 F' D' L2 D U2 R B2 U2 L2 B U' F L' U'
B L D B2 L2 U2 F L F' U R' B' F R B' L2 D2 U'
U2 F' L2 U B2 D' L D' L2 R2 B F2 L' D R' U2 B U'
F U2 R B L' F' L D L2 F L U' R' D2 L2 D' B U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2011)

Round 87
22.76
24.28, 22.85, (20.42), 21.49, 21.61, 22.50, 23.18, 23.10, 20.44, 22.69, (25.72), 25.51

Pretty average. Actually, it was going a little better than usual (although no sub-20s ), but the last two solves really hurt the average.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 3, 2011)

ROUND 87
Average 10 of 12:*27,34*

DNF
30,83
22,59
30,06
27,34
25,64
27,66
24,89
30,34
25,00
21,27
29,03

I suck today  as my teacher got my GuHong and said, that she will return it to me on 30. June, I have to practice more (I still have F-II )


----------



## EricReese (Mar 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.05
1. 19.84 
2. 19.43 
3. 19.39 
4. 18.60 
5. 19.06 
6. (20.39) 
7. 19.16 
8. 18.25 
9. 18.79 
10. 18.79 
11. (18.18) 
12. 19.18 

Jesus man, you gave some ridiculously hard scrambles this week lol


----------



## Brest (Mar 4, 2011)

Round 87

*Average: 22.49*

27.56 22.32 23.83 21.55 18.88 21.44 (15.96) 24.11 23.15 19.74 22.35 (31.23)

Mean: 22.68
Standard deviation: 3.78
Best Time: 15.96
Worst Time: 31.23


----------



## Xnx (Mar 4, 2011)

Session average: 18.87
1. 19.95 
2. 18.26 
3. 20.94
4. (27.15) [F2L and OLL fail big time]
5. 19.76 
6. 20.54 
7. 17.01 
8. 20.51 
9. (14.82) 
10. 17.20 
11. 17.66 
12. 16.88 


Last 5 solves:
Average of 5: 17.25
1. (20.51) 
2. (14.82) 
3. 17.20 
4. 17.66 
5. 16.88 


Even though I "graduate" after this round, I might hang out here a bit, 'cause I do not feel THAT comfortable saying I'm really sub-20. I still get sup-20 solves quite often and my big averages hovering around the 20.00 mark.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 5, 2011)

22.77, 27.15, 21.31, 22.30, 26.03, 24.65, 24.18, 18.58, 27.08, 24.52, 24.15, 29.21+
best avg5: 23.70 (σ = 1.66)
current avg12: 24.41 (σ = 1.85)

2 look OLL and PLL

Yeah first good avg of 12!


----------



## Smacky (Mar 5, 2011)

Round 87
Average: 18.99

1. 19.89 
2. 17.04 
3. 19.25 
4. 17.44 
5. 18.83 
6. 17.09 
7. 22.72 
8. 17.88 
9. 18.71 
10. (23.37) 
11. 21.05 
12. (13.45)

An awesome average for me


----------



## Keban (Mar 5, 2011)

Round 87:

I'll be joining you guys now!


12:	00:26.06	x
11:	00:33.94	x
10:	00:23.45	x
9:	00:27.18	x
8:	00:25.99	x
7:	00:35.95	x
6:	00:22.19	x
5:	00:22.88	x
4:	00:28.71	x
3:	00:29.57	x
2:	00:28.05	x
1:	00:27.90	x


AVERAGE: *27.66*
Overall not a very good average for me, but you live and ya learn.


----------



## Skullush (Mar 6, 2011)

*Round 87
Average: 26.51*

23.37
(22.30)
25.32
(56.74)
24.48
25.64
24.89
26.43
29.71
24.59
33.25
27.46


----------



## Jakube (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 87*
*Average: 26.37*

27.33
24.76
33.29
24.33
(19.76)
29.86
23.27
(34.24)
21.48
27.41
24.03
27.98

This sucks


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

*Round 87 Results*​

Xnx	18.87
Smacky	18.99
EricReese	19.05
Brest	22.49
Mike Hughey	22.76
SoLarisAU	24.41
Jakube	26.37
Skullush	26.51
Ordos_Koala	27.34
Keban	27.66

Congratulations to Xnx, who graduates this round!

EricReese is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 10, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 88th round:

D2 U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 F' D B2 L B' D2 R D' B' D2 U2
D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 U L2 D R' D' L B' U2 L R2 F' R
R B F L' F2 R B D' U B2 L' F D L' F L B R
R' U L D' B2 R F2 L' F' L R' D' B U F' D' R D2
U' R2 F2 U B' U F L' B2 L2 D2 L R' U B2 F R
D2 B L' R D L2 U L2 F U F U B L2 F' U B2 R'
R' U2 R2 F2 U' F' U2 R D' R' D' F' U B L2 R D R'
B2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2 L D2 L' U' B' F' R2 D R B F2 L U
F R' D' L' B2 D2 R' F L2 D L' U B' D2 L2 B' L2
B2 F2 L2 U' L D2 F' U F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 L' B2 F' D'
U B L2 B D' F2 D2 R' U L2 F D' B2 L R' B' D U
D' F' L2 D2 B2 L' U' F' D' R2 D' R D' B L B' L R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 88
22.89
19.61, 19.00, 23.76, 21.47, 27.53, 22.11, 22.88, 25.84, 23.41, (27.73), 23.31, (18.16)

Pretty good for me, especially the 3 sub-20s!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 7, 2011)

Average: 16.98
Standard Deviation: 0.87
Best Time: 13.55
Worst Time: 21.28
Individual Times:
1.	16.13	
2.	17.32	
3.	16.45
4.	16.65	
5.	18.46
6.	17.66	
7.	15.45	
8.	18.57	
9.	16.50	
10.	*(21.28)* 
11.	16.63	
12.	*(13.55)*

Hope you don't mind me participating...


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 7, 2011)

Round 88- 
Average- 22.41 (σ = 1.40)
24.90, 22.20, 19.42, 23.71, 18.72, 21.58, 21.64, 22.83, 23.28, 21.84, 22.70, 26.71

Changing to color neutral so I thought that I should stay in this thread.


----------



## JyH (Mar 8, 2011)

20.44, 25.69, 22.49, (17.71), 22.62, (27.02), 19.36, 27.71, 22.96, 24.68, 23.01, 25.99

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.71
worst time: 27.71

current avg5: 24.56 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 21.49 (σ = 1.51)

current avg12: 23.43 (σ = 2.31)
best avg12: 23.43 (σ = 2.31)

session avg: 23.43 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 23.31

Horrible average...I usually average around 22 with at least 3 sub-20s =\
PB is 20.59...Even though qqtimer says different XD
17 was nice though.

Edit: AND OF COURSE RIGHT AFTER THIS I GET A 22.49 AVERAGE THATS COOL I GUESS


----------



## choza244 (Mar 8, 2011)

Round 87

Avg: 20.70

18.88, 22.19, (DNF), 23.93, (18.13), 18.95, 18.34, 18.43, 22.77, 21.54, 21.78, 20.21

I'm tired of this cube, anyone remember that I ordered a GuHong like a year ago? well.... (Incredibly) it has not arrived yet, so I ordered another one today, obviously to another shop, I hope it arrives in 2 weeks, and maybe I will be sub 20.


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 8, 2011)

Average: 23.36
Times: (27.60), 25.79, 24.01, 23.50, 25.41, 20.80, (20.40), 22.00, 23.14, 20.60, 22.01, 26.36


----------



## scylla (Mar 8, 2011)

round 88

22,64, I need a new cube, at least new stickers. 2 for me top 10 single times proving my improvement, but lot of solves I missed fast reckonizing of some pieces


12:	00:20.66	x
11:	00:23.82	x
10:	00:20.76	x
9:	00:29.66	x
8:	00:23.85	x
7:	00:23.01	x
6:	00:16.31	x
5:	00:25.76	x
4:	00:15.88	x
3:	00:20.52	x
2:	00:26.83	x
1:	00:24.87	x


----------



## Keban (Mar 8, 2011)

Started out good, then kinda failed.

22.99
23.88
27.97
31.52 (arrrgggg)
24.31
28.36
32.43 (arggg x2)
25.21
25.45
24.56
23.28
24.18

Average; 26.18
mehhhh, alright. I need to stop getting times over 30.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 8, 2011)

Times: 27.71, 25.09, 23.50, 24.63, 25.41, 19.30, 21.84, 25.19, 26.88, 26.13, 24.84, 24.65

best time: 19.30
worst time: 27.71

current avg 5: 25.39
best avg 5: 23.32

current avg 12: 24.82


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Race to sub20 Round 88

masteranders1 times:
*
19.26, 18.98, 21.36, 17.05, 18.49, 21.24, 17.32, 17.15, 18.62, 16.32, 16.79, 16.18 = 18.12 avg12

Just competed for fun, pb avg12 actually. I'm an alumni.


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 9, 2011)

Average of 12: *22.91* Round 88

23.75
22.75
21.80
21.28
23.58
21.81
22.68
24.77
23.31
23.33
(19.58)
(26.86)

Actually really good for me i need to do this more often i just havent had time. I should have had 4 or 5 sub 20 times but i got E R L and G perms!!!


----------



## bobo11420 (Mar 9, 2011)

Round 88 : Average : 20.57

1. 22.40
2. 17.09
3. 19.50
4. 20.33
5. 21.03
6. 21.16
7. 22.05
8. 21.94
9. 21.65
10. 21.38
11. 19.39
12. 18.97

Getting there ! need more sub 20 times =P


----------



## Zubon (Mar 9, 2011)

Round 88

23.72 20.12 16.87 21.52 22.23 19.67 (15.05) 19.07 23.73 18.08 17.77 (DNF)	


Avg12: *20.28*

The last DNF had a pop where my Guhong totally exploded during the PLL!


----------



## hatter (Mar 9, 2011)

this was actually my first time importing scrambles into CCT. I liked it.


*Average: 23.18*

Best Time: 18.77
Worst Time: 27.34
Individual Times:
1.	26.65	
2.	23.90	
3.	23.36	
4.	27.34	
5.	25.17	
6.	20.67	
7.	21.24	
8.	18.77	
9.	20.77	
10.	23.78	
11.	21.66	
12.	24.85	


I haven't cubed in a long time. Also, the guhong I used hasn't been used in forever. It definitely needs cleaned, tensioned, and lubed! 

I'm beginning to feel that sub 20 will never come.


----------



## fiqnocchio (Mar 10, 2011)

18.69, 25.51, 32.12, 22.23, 20.28, 20.33, (35.70), (18.36), 18.99, 19.80, 18.68, 20.54 = *21.72*

Curse those 3x.xx !!!


----------



## Jakube (Mar 10, 2011)

*Round 88: *

*Average: 25.77*

28.71, 30.46, 22.98, 24.22, 22.82, (32.75), 20.55, (19.88), 29.80, 27.39, 28.25, 22.56

Oh no, I shouldn´t do this race just after waking up.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 87

Average: 21.71



23.63 
19.59 
22.67 
20.56 
23.23 
21.15 
21.18 
22.13 
*18.48* 
(23.78) 
19.83 
23.15

So close.....


----------



## Smacky (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 88
Average: 20.71

1. 17.51 
2.(16.88) 
3. 21.72 
4. 20.28 
5. 22.13 
6. 24.68 
7. 19.27 
8. 19.99 
9. 21.04 
10.(28.25) 
11. 22.62 
12. 17.87


----------



## celli (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 88
AVG: 23.46

21.14, 17.14, (30.17), 22.59, (16.93), 21.30, 29.02, 22.36, 21.65, 26.91, 23.31, 29.14

very inconsistent, but I'm still improving!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

*Round 88 Results*
Return of the Alumni​

bobo11420	20.57
choza244	20.70
Smacky	20.71
SixSidedCube	21.71
fiqnocchio	21.72
zipzap321 (color-neutral)	22.41
scylla	22.64
Mike Hughey	22.89
Tall5001	22.91
hatter	23.18
Kev43	23.36
JyH	23.43
celli 23.46
SoLarisAU	24.84
Jakube	25.77
Keban	26.18

We suddenly had several alumni return, all in one week. Some of you have gotten pretty fast!

Zubon, sorry - I forgot you had already graduated many weeks ago and have been an alumnus all this time (since round 57). I will include you in the alumni from now on.

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

antoineccantin	16.98
masteranders1	18.12
Zubon	20.28

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 14, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 89th round:

D F' D2 B L2 R D B' R2 B' L F2 R' B2 F D' U2 R'
D L' U' B' L' D' L2 D2 U B' U2 R' D L2 D2 B2 F' D2
R' D2 U' L R2 B' D L2 D B2 U' B2 U B U F2
U' L' B2 U R' B2 L' B' L D2 U' L B F2 D' F R' U'
D2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 R U F D2 R' F L R F' R B L2 R
U L2 F D2 F' L2 U L' F2 D' U2 R' B' L F D' U R
D' B2 U2 R' U' B' D' R2 B2 F U2 L' R D F' U L2 U'
B F' L F' U' L' R' F' D L D2 U R2 U B2 R2 F' U
D L2 U F D' R2 F' R2 U2 F' R2 F R' D' L U' R U
R' U R F' D' R B2 D2 B L U2 L U' R2 B' R' B2 U2
F' L' R' F D' F' L' R' F R2 B2 L2 R2 D' R B' U' L
D' U' B2 R' D R B L2 U B D' F' L' F D2 R' B U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2011)

Round 89
23.03
23.92, (18.57), 22.16, 20.44, 26.54, 23.08, 19.63, (27.03), 25.80, 21.87, 22.36, 24.50


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 10, 2011)

My results yet to come, but I like what you got as the sub-title for this round ^_^ Makes it sound like the 88th wave of alumni came to get us 

That, and the picture is pretty neat too!


----------



## hatter (Mar 10, 2011)

*23.35*

25.00
28.16
21.85
22.85
24.21
20.76
20.54
22.76
24.84
21.66
26.73
20.84

a lot of bad solves in there! ha


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Ugh, ok tomorrow when I get off work Ill do some solves and graduate. 3x3 so boring I have to get motivation to do it. 4x4 too fun. I'll reserve this post for my times


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 11, 2011)

Zipzap321 (color neutral) 
Round 89- 21.61 (σ = 1.96) 
22.06, 19.60, 19.21, 26.60, 24.82, 19.28, 19.33, 23.66, 21.81, 23.44, 22.62, 19.48

Improvement over last round. I need to keep practicing on all colors.


----------



## Keban (Mar 11, 2011)

*ROUND 89*

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 25.98
Standard Deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 21.02
Worst Time: 30.03
Individual Times:
1.	27.47
2.	25.53	
3.	21.02	
4.	24.78
5.	28.91	
6.	27.67	
7.	30.03	
8.	26.90	
9.	24.78	
10.	25.94	
11.	24.78	
12.	23.90

Hmmm, im slowly getting better day by day, but still not as good as you guys haha. Oh well.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Round 89*
19.70

20.58, 20.06, 22.53, 19.47, 18.58, 21.09, 20.91, 18.50, 18.77, 18.66, 20.36, 17.45


----------



## choza244 (Mar 11, 2011)

Round 89

Avg: 19.87

20.66, 23.79, 22.47, 16.73, 19.12, (16.27), (23.83), 18.51, 18.70, 20.58, 19.55, 18.57

Ok, I think I'm almost sub 20, the lasts avgs I've got lately (not for the race) were all sub 20, now I just have to keep practicing and try to graduate.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 11, 2011)

OH

27.41, 31.76, 25.99, 25.25, 27.44, 24.14, 24.89, 29.80, 21.27, 27.84, 37.32, 26.95 = *27.15*

First average in a month..Glad to see I don't suck much from the no practice..


----------



## ivanradanov (Mar 11, 2011)

avarage: 24.73

12:	00:21.65	x
11:	00:24.32	x
10:	00:22.89	x
9:	00:20.16	x
8:	00:26.87	x
7:	00:27.83	x
6:	00:26.64	x
5:	00:25.97	x
4:	00:27.50	x
3:	00:18.61	x
2:	00:27.64	x
1:	00:23.67	x


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Mar 11, 2011)

ROUND 89
Average 10 of 12:*24,19*

DNF
22,75
24,52
23,86
23,81
21,55
24,72
26,20
28,28
22,67
23,03
22,05

really bad start


----------



## y235 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Round 89
*Avg: 27.09
27.25, 23.16, 26.87, 25.07, (35.82), (21.52), 27.50, 29.68, 24.80, 32.09, 25.89, 28.53


----------



## y235 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Round 89
*Avg: 27.09
27.25, 23.16, 26.87, 25.07, (35.82), (21.52), 27.50, 29.68, 24.80, 32.09, 25.89, 28.53


----------



## spunkymp4 (Mar 12, 2011)

89
25.71
26.41, 25.28, 26.19, 28.47, 24.40, 22.98, 24.42, 26.85, (20.23), (30.40), 27.23, 24.86
Almost got a sub-20 single


----------



## Kev43 (Mar 12, 2011)

Argh, I erased the times, then I posted, and my post insn't here... So I lost the times.

Average was 24.66


----------



## Smacky (Mar 12, 2011)

Round 89
Average 20.17

18.79, 19.28, (16.52), 22.26, 19.86, (23.30), 19.20, 21.87, 20.92, 18.53, 19.55, 21.48


----------



## celli (Mar 12, 2011)

Round 89
AVG: 22.82
20.28, (17.53), 24.57, 21.37, 25.16, 23.91, 25.13, 20.75, (29.36), 23.20, 22.79, 20.99


----------



## Jakube (Mar 12, 2011)

*Jakube, Round 89: 25.15*

(31.08), 30.07, 24.47, 29.71, 23.63, 24.27, 22.37, 20.12, (18.31), 25.29, 23.97, 27.59

I totally screwed the first two up.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Jack3256 Round 89: 21.35* 

21.81, 21.84, 20.00, 16.05, 22.54, 23.35, 20.81, 19.82, 24.44, (25.65), (14.40), 22.85

Full Fridrich used should have been sub 21 average


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 89 *22.09*
(18.12) 20.07 18.39 20.49 19.43 22.47 27.41 (27.46) 20.05 22.90 25.25 24.40

A lot of sub 20 solves in there for me. that back half of the average killed me!! o well im getting better and i can tell! I am using my new ultimate lubix gu hong it is amazing!!! Maybe next round I will be sub 22.


----------



## bobo11420 (Mar 14, 2011)

Round 89 Average : 19.94

1. 21.38
2. 20.28
3. 17.80
4. 20.30
5. 17.55
6. 21.97
7. 19.05
8. 19.63
9. 22.63
10. 17.88
11. 19.11
12. 21.65

WooT ill take it =P have a new NL Single PB of 12. 31, and AO12 of 17.95, just have to work on taking out the sup 20 times.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2011)

*Round 89 Results*​

cubefan4848	19.70
choza244	19.87
bobo11420	19.94
Smacky	20.17
jack3256	21.35
zipzap321 (color neutral)	21.61
Tall5001	22.09
celli	22.82
Mike Hughey	23.03
hatter	23.35
Ordos_Koala	24.19
Kev43	24.66
ivanradanov	24.73
Jakube	25.15
spunkymp4	25.71
Keban	25.98
y235	27.09
RyanReese09 (OH)	27.15

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 17, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 90th round:

L2 B F R B F2 L' B R D' L' D2 F' D' B R' F U'
D U' R B R F D R2 U2 L F' D R2 U F U2 F
U' B' L' R D2 B D2 B' D L' F D' L F R U R
B' D2 F2 D' R' F' L U' R' B2 U L2 F D' L2 F2 L2 R'
L2 D R2 F2 U' B' F' L U' B' D2 B F' D' L' F D2
B' D2 F U' F' D' U2 L' F2 R' B L2 U R' U2 B' U
F D2 L' B2 U' L F D B2 L2 B' D2 L R2 D B' D U2
F' D B F2 U' R2 D U' R2 U L' D R U' F' L F
U2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 R U' R F2 U2 L B' D' U L' D2 U'
R' B2 D2 F L2 R2 D L D R2 F' R D' R' B U' R'
B2 F2 L' B D' F2 R2 F' L2 D' L R D R B F L2 B
U B R U B F' L2 D2 U2 L' U2 B L U B2 L2 B' F


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 14, 2011)

Average: 17.12
Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 10.38
Worst Time: 19.14
Individual Times:
1.	19.11	
2.	17.55	
3.	(10.38) 
4.	17.00	
5.	18.37	
6.	(19.14) 
7.	14.65	
8.	12.22	
9.	17.10	
10.	17.90	
11.	18.69	
12.	18.58

10.38 PB (PLL skip)!

Just missed round 89.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 14, 2011)

*AVG: 24.02*

times :
23.69, 26.19, 24.47, 21.93, 23.75, 26.00, 24.21, 25.11, 24.27, 23.31, 23.41, 21.94 

That sucked


----------



## Keban (Mar 15, 2011)

pretty good start... no +30s 

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.52
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 20.60
Worst Time: 28.77
Individual Times:
1.	22.37	
2.	26.96	
3.	21.84
4.	21.63	
5.	24.06	
6.	20.60
7.	28.77	
8.	26.08	
9.	23.76	
10.	25.13	
11.	28.53	
12.	DNF


----------



## choza244 (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 90

Avg: 20.82

24.60, (25.77), 21.78, 19.98, 19.73, 20.84, 19.68, 19.77, (15.34), 20.48, 19.35, 21.99

I did like 20 averages of 12 this week and this is the only one I got sup 20 ¬¬


----------



## JyH (Mar 15, 2011)

ROUND 90
Average: 23.33

21.19, 27.09, 22.60, 24.65, 19.67, 20.85, 25.03, 21.63, 21.55, 23.31+, 26.37, 26.09

WTF was that...I haven't had a 25+ in forever....
Only 1 sub-20?!?!?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 15, 2011)

OH

26.77, 24.49, 23.73, 26.17, 25.66, 20.96, 26.17, (27.32), (19.42), 23.35, 26.51, 25.70 = *24.95*

Really good for me! NL 19 and 20 .


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 90- 22.26 (σ = 2.84)
19.81, 20.18, 29.00, 24.64, 17.46, 21.90, 19.74, 17.85, 24.61, 23.06, 27.91, 22.87

Bad average and terrible standard deviation


----------



## Matt (Mar 15, 2011)

*Avg: 21.00*

19.87, (23.68), 22.88, 19.76, 22.76, 20.70, 19.54, 22.67, 19.80, (16.75), 22.08, 19.98 = 21.00

Ughhh..what about 2 weeks of no practice does to my times..


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Racing to sub-20 Round 90*

18.05, 17.58, 18.60, 16.59, 18.63, 24.07, 21.20, 19.52, 28.60, 19.69, 20.99, 15.06 = 19.49 avg12

Stupid counting 24.... 

I got my AV two days ago, awesome cube. I'm going to try and Haiyan Memory mod it as soon as I can.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 90
21.86
21.43, (27.13), 21.93, 23.72, 19.97, 23.30, 24.48, 20.72, (18.92), 21.82, 20.45, 20.82

Nice average for me! What did I do different? I just turned as fast as I could, and tried as much as possible not to think while solving.


----------



## celli (Mar 15, 2011)

Round 90
AVG: 23.60
25.49, 20.72, 26.25, (17.46), 27.86, 20.31, 24.89, 20.67, 25.11, (27.98), 22.19, 22.52


----------



## notluK (Mar 15, 2011)

*Round 90

Average: 27.05*

1. 24.49
2. 28.64
3. (20.79)
4. 24.90
5. 28.78
6. 26.58
7. 30.94
8. 24.80
9. 30.62
10. 25.77
11. (32.46)
12. 24.97


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 90

HI EVERYONE! I'M BACK! I almost completely lost interested into cubing until I clicked on this thread ^^

16.38, 19.30, 19.10, 17.77, 20.62, (14.03), 20.64, 19.98, 16.90, 14.88, (20.68), 17.04

best time: 14.03
worst time: 20.68
current avg12: 18.26 (σ = 1.86)

I got some really good times for myself.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 90

Times:

17.43
20.86
17.81
20.91
18.81
21.91
22.93
21.60
20.92
19.26
22.06
21.65

AVG: 20.52

ARGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! ALMOST THERE!!! OMG OMG OMG Lovin' the sub 20 times though


----------



## Faz (Mar 16, 2011)

AnthonyH said:


> Round 90
> 
> HI EVERYONE! I'M BACK! I almost completely lost interested into cubing until I clicked on this thread ^^
> 
> ...


 
Tim Major told me to ask you if you are still doing those gay rubik's cubes.


----------



## Smacky (Mar 16, 2011)

Round 90
Average: 20.61

1. 19.42 
2. 20.03 
3. (17.25) 
4. 24.60 
5. 17.52 
6. 21.29 
7. 20.40 
8. 21.63 
9. 17.96 
10. 20.62 
11. (24.71) 
12. 22.64


----------



## Verack (Mar 16, 2011)

This is my first post in this thread. =)
*Round 90*
*Average: 23.46*

21.61, 27.83, 22.72, 24.22, 19.18, 24.27, (29.10), 18.84, 25.24, 23.49, 27.26, (18.40)


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 16, 2011)

Average: 26.42

Standard Deviation: 3.80

Best Time: 20.30

Worst Time: 33.39

Individual Times:

1.	25.58	

2.	25.76	

3.	26.97	

4.	20.30	

5.	29.85	

6.	23.78	

7.	23.42	

8.	33.15	

9.	26.24	

10.	25.68	

11.	33.39	

12.	22.96



Wow I got to force so many OLL skips in this average. I also had many COLL cases that I knew. This average was just plain fun to execute!!


----------



## EricReese (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok finally I graduate. PB ao12 + single in here.

Average of 12: 17.98
1. 18.38 
2. 19.38 
3. 18.55 
4. 17.45 
5. (20.15) 
6. (13.68) 
7. 15.00 
8. 18.31 
9. 17.74 
10. 18.64 
11. 16.71 
12. 19.61+ 

Really disappointed about my +2 on last solve. Stupid A perm. And stupid 20 second solve  If I ever can stop sucking at OH I might get here someday.

The single was NL btw.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 16, 2011)

*Round 90*

*Average: 24.13*

28.59, 28.98, 24.37, 19.09, 23.61, 23.00, 22.87, (19.01), 23.83, 20.81, 26.19, (DNF(27.98))

Quite good average. My first sub 20 solves to today.


----------



## emolover (Mar 17, 2011)

I suppose its time I get back to this thread and try to graduate. I better, wiser, and faster.
___________________
current avg5: 18.76 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 18.60 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 19.72 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 19.72 (σ = 1.36)

23.54, 20.26, 23.10, 20.97, 19.34, 19.07, 18.50, 19.71, 17.94, 18.24, 19.16, 18.89
___________________________________

Overall that was a good average. The only problem is the cube I'm using, Im fed up with my Guhung and I getting my Linyung soon.

LOLOLOLOL, I got 8 sub 20 solves in a row.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Mar 17, 2011)

RAWR

20.41, 24.66, 24.81, 19.84, 24.66, 19.18, 24.95, 24.28, 22.02, 24.75, 24.46, 24.09

best time: 19.18
worst time: 24.95

current avg 5: 24.28
best avg 5: 22.93

current avg 12: 23.40


----------



## AnthonyH (Mar 17, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Tim Major told me to ask you if you are still doing those gay rubik's cubes.


 
Rubik's cube is gangsta


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2011)

*Round 90 Results*​

EricReese	17.98
AnthonyH	18.26
emolover	19.72
SixSidedCube	20.52
Smacky	20.61
choza244	20.82
Matt	21.00
Mike Hughey	21.86
zipzap321	22.26
JyH	23.33
SoLarisAU	23.40
Verack	23.46
celli	23.60
Antcuber	24.02
Jakube	24.13
Keban	24.52
RyanReese (OH)	24.95
MrIndianTeen	26.42
notluK	27.05

Congratulations to EricReese, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

antoineccantin	17.12
masteranders1	19.49

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 21, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 91st round:

B' L' B2 U B2 U R' D2 R F2 D L U' F2 D2 L D2
R' F D L' U' R' D2 B L2 D' F' U' L' D' F L2 D F2
U B' F' L U2 F' L' D B2 F2 L' R2 F' U F L F' L
F2 U L2 D B R B L' D' B D2 B' D2 L F' R' D2
F2 R' F' D2 B' L' B2 L F2 D' B' D2 B2 L' B L' R2 F2
F U F' R2 D2 L U L2 D2 L' F2 U' B' D F2 U L'
L B2 D' L B2 D' B U' L' D2 R2 B2 D' U B' U2 R2 U'
R D U2 L R U F R B' L D' F' L' R D
F2 D2 U B L D' L D2 U2 F D' R' B2 R B2 F U R2
F' D' F2 U2 L U2 R2 B D B D2 L D' R2 F D R'
L D B U' F2 D F2 U2 L' F' R U L' F D2 F R U'
F2 D' R2 U2 L2 B L F D' R2 U R D' B' U L' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2011)

Round 91
22.38
21.09, (19.43), 23.90, 23.40, 23.34, 22.46, 22.41, 22.56, 20.76, 20.87, 22.98, (24.00)

Again, not trying to cube smart at all, not really trying that hard to look ahead, just turning as fast as I possibly can and solving everything the first way I see. Not quite as good as last week, but still a very nice average for me. (A high of 24.00 is pretty fantastic for me, actually!) This is probably not helping me improve any, but I'm not sure that matters - I don't improve when I try to do smart things either, and this is more fun, since I get much better times.


----------



## Keban (Mar 17, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 24.06*
Standard Deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 20.49
Worst Time: 27.22
Individual Times:
1.	26.45	
2.	21.02	
3.	22.53	
4.	26.45	
5.	23.66	
6.	21.01	
7.	27.22	
8.	26.46	
9.	25.26	
10.	20.49	
11.	DNF	
12.	24.15	
Alright I guess. Getting better!


----------



## Maniac (Mar 17, 2011)

Round 91
cubes solved: 11/12
average: 22.52
standard deviation:1.84
18.20, 22.70, DNF(24.27), 21.69, 25.28, 23.34, 24.22, 20.23, 24.67, 20.39, 19.81, 22.89

Not a bad average for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 18, 2011)

22.58, 24.27, 23.53, 23.35, (27.51), 24.83, 22.94, 26.99, 21.03, 21.31, 25.99, (19.74) = *23.68.*

PB . Just so consistant


----------



## choza244 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok, now i have my new GuHong (indredibly) I had to order another one, to another shop and it arrived in less than 1 week, the other GuHong I ordered on october has not arrived ¬¬

But the most surprising thing is that with my new cube.......... my average is the same  I don't know why I can't look ahead with this cube, not even if I solve it very slow, I just have problems finding the pairs, so the problem now is not the cube, the problem is me , but with my old cube I can find the pairs very quickly and both are the same color and the stickers are almost the same. FMCL!!! lololol


Round 91

Avg=20.60

17.38, 22.83, 21.47, (25.84), 19.89, 20.58, 18.12, 19.73, (16.33), 23.86, 20.88, 21.22


----------



## Smacky (Mar 18, 2011)

Round 91
Average: 20.07

1. 19.40 
2. 20.76 
3. 21.84 
4. 20.84 
5. 19.32 
6. 18.26 
7. 18.91 
8. (23.41) 
9. 18.37 
10. 23.12 
11. (17.91) 
12. 19.90


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 19, 2011)

No dang it I got a 20.57 average for round 90 but haven't had internet on vacation so I couldn't post it grr


----------



## scylla (Mar 19, 2011)

round 91:
20,92 my second best avg12 ever! Using one of my new F II just arrived yesterday. This cube should bring me U20. I will use this cube for the Nemo competition in Amsterdam 2 weeks from now and Im hoping for a single U20 overthere


12:	00:17.25	x
11:	00:18.63	x
10:	00:19.30	x
9:	00:25.53	x
8:	00:24.30	x
7:	00:19.09	x
6:	00:18.28	x
5:	00:20.57	x
4:	00:19.80	x
3:	00:22.35	x
2:	00:29.42	x
1:	00:21.35	x


----------



## Ricardo Kim (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn I can't get faster than 23 seconds


----------



## celli (Mar 19, 2011)

Round 91
AVG: 23.33
27.45, 23.37, 22.02, 21.36, 19.94, 23.85, 21.88, 23.32, 22.43, 25.90, 26.41, 22.74
yeah, getting better!!!!


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 20, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 91- 22.09 (σ = 1.87)
19.67, 27.76, 24.71, 25.14, 20.47, 20.29, 20.15, 22.23, 20.38, 21.60, 21.49, 24.48

Better than last round which was also color neutral.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 20, 2011)

stackmat with no computer connection

1. 23.80
2. 21.66
3. 22.00
4. 26.97
5. 25.61
6. 26.16
7. 20.43
8. 26.71
9. 18.80 (yay full step!)
10. 20.61
11. 23.19
12. 30.03 D>:

*AVERAGE: 23.83
Almost PB*


----------



## Verack (Mar 20, 2011)

Round 91
*Average: 22.04*
26.75, 21.30, 20.63, 23.97, (17.97), 18.83, 19.02, 25.86, 22.52, 20.38, 21.13, (28.75)


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 20, 2011)

15.64, 21.49, 19.06, 21.43, 18.14, 21.29, 19.90, 18.17, 21.82, 20.65, 18.39, 18.15 = 19.67 avg12

The 20s made the average worse than it could be. Not good, not bad.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.64
1. 17.61 
2. 17.06 
3. (15.25) 
4. 18.19 
5. (19.87) 
6. 15.71 
7. 19.29 
8. 15.26 
9. 18.51 
10. 16.56 
11. 18.64 
12. 19.58 

Very nice average for me.  Actually, 17.43 is PB, and I've been getting a few 17.xx averages lately. Hopefully sub-17 is soon.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 21, 2011)

*91st round*
*Average: 29.12*

1. 26.55
2. 26.32
3. 29.76
4. 25.36
5. 20.71
6. 29.94
7. 26.76
8. 28.23
9. 36.25
10. 31.58
11. 40.04
12. 30.48

This is my first post in this thread. 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 20, 2011 10:02:38 PM - 10:16:21 PM

Mean: 29.33
Standard deviation: 4.86
Best Time: 20.71
Worst Time: 40.04

Best average of 5: 26.07
1-5 - 26.55 26.32 (29.76) 25.36 (20.71)

Best average of 12: 29.12
1-12 - 26.55 26.32 29.76 25.36 (20.71) 29.94 26.76 28.23 36.25 31.58 (40.04) 30.48


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 21, 2011)

25.88 21.40 (29.19) 24.64 21.35 22.88 23.84 23.95 27.39 25.67 26.86 (19.73) = 24.39

Bad...


----------



## Jakube (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 91: Average = 23.34*

24.69, (19.42), 21.90, 25.83, 22.49, 20.50, 22.26, (33.68), 25.26, 23.66, 26.39, 20.45 = 23.34

It started really good, but then I screwed the last 5. But a really good average for me. I´m getting better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 91 Results*​

Smacky	20.07
choza244	20.60
scylla	20.92
Verack	22.04
zipzap321 (color neutral)	22.09
Mike Hughey	22.38
Maniac	22.52
celli	23.33
Jakube	23.34
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.68
danthecuber	23.83
Keban	24.06
Blablabla	24.39
Brian Kremer	29.12

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Xnx	17.64
masteranders1	19.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 24, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 92nd round:

R D F' D2 L R' U' B' R2 U' F' D' B' R' B' R B U
B2 L R2 B' U' L2 B2 D' U2 B R D' B2 F U' B2 L
U R2 D B F2 D2 R D L D' U' R U L U2 L2 F2 U
F' R2 D' F2 D' L' B D L D' B L' R' U2 F L' D2 U'
R2 B2 U' R D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 D' B' L' D R F' U2
U2 B U' B2 L' D2 F' U F2 D2 F' L R2 B' D2 F2 L U'
B' L2 R F D B' L2 D2 F2 U L R' F' R2 D' L' D' U
R' B2 L' F' R' B2 L2 F U' L2 D2 F2 D R2 F R' B D
L R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F' U' R2 B U' R2 F U' F2 R2 B'
F' U' R F2 U L' R2 B' D U F2 R' U2 B D B D'
R F2 U2 L' B U R2 F' D' L' R U B D L' B2 R'
R2 D' R D2 B2 L F' U' R B D' L' B L2 B R' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

Round 92
21.56
20.79, 20.56, 22.68, 22.34, 20.15, 21.83, 21.70, 21.52, 22.32, (25.43), 21.75, (18.95)

Nice last solve! Really good round for me. But I admit, I did the Sunday Contest right before this, and it was over 24. So this was probably just lucky.


----------



## Xnx (Mar 21, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.25
1. (22.40) [sleeping F2L]
2. 15.98 
3. 18.35 
4. 20.14 
5. 19.28 
6. 19.50
7. 18.80 
8. 18.51 
9. 16.24 
10. 18.08 
11. 17.58 
12. (15.69) 

Bad round. :/ Even though I managed to get average in the low 18s as well as 2 counting sub-16.5, the times and solves just felt bad. Strangely enough I had quite a few sub-15s during my warm up before this average, yet didn't get a single one in the average.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 92, Average: 21.86*

23.64, 18.98, (26.28), 23.14, 21.98, 21.06, 23.41, 23.50, 21.63, 21.56, 19.79, (17.14)

WOW!!


----------



## ferpsg (Mar 21, 2011)

*Round 92*

Average: *19.44*

13.84, 20.70, 18.72, 17.71, 19.53, 21.25, 17.40, 19.68, 17.84, 21.77, 19.76, 44.10 (wtf??)


----------



## JyH (Mar 21, 2011)

I've been doing so bad this week...I couldn't even post the times, they were so bad, about 5 seconds worse than my average.


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 22, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 92- 21.95 (σ = 1.98)
21.31, 20.70, 26.39, 22.36, 22.88, 19.28, 15.99, 22.09, 22.89, 23.09, 26.08, 18.81

better than last time


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 22, 2011)

Round 92

*22.54*
22.08 20.34 24.52 (31.88) 23.75 23.33 21.16 22.94 (19.50) 23.36 22.56 21.33

Not horrible but this was at 11pm with only a 5 min warm up but o well it was good enough. Should have had the first 2 sub 20 but i kept messing up on my algs cause of being tired but o well. im getting better


----------



## Smacky (Mar 22, 2011)

Round 92
Average: 19.30

1. 18.97 
2. 19.57 
3. (14.36) 
4. 19.83 
5. 18.93 
6. 20.15 
7. 19.65 
8. 18.62 
9. 18.96 
10. 17.55 
11. (22.70) 
12. 20.74

Really good!


----------



## calekewbs (Mar 22, 2011)

Avg. 25.88

1. 24.68 
2. 25.53 
3. 26.32 
4. (35.01) 
5. 29.67 
6. (23.21) 
7. 23.96 
8. 24.75 
9. 29.18 
10. 22.68 
11. 25.09 
12. 26.43

Oh, and I'm joining this week.


----------



## Keban (Mar 23, 2011)

12:	00:21.63	x
11:	00:25.49	x
10:	00:25.54	x
9:	00:29.95	x
8:	00:22.92	x
7:	00:29.82	x
6:	00:23.63	x
5:	00:26.09	x
4:	00:23.36	x
3:	00:27.21	x
2:	00:24.77	x
1:	00:26.54	x
Average; *25.58
*
noessss!!!
:'( lol.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 23, 2011)

Round 92

Avg: 18.66

(23.39), (15.81), 21.07, 18.54, 17.20, 16.53, 23.30, 16.49, 19.71, 19.14, 17.82, 16.81


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 23, 2011)

*Round 92*

*Average -- 26.80*

Standard Deviation: 2.48

Best Time: 21.77

Worst Time: 31.54

Individual Times:

1.	21.77	

2.	27.23	

3.	26.90	

4.	25.90	

5.	25.69	

6.	27.93	

7.	29.49	

8.	23.98	

9.	31.54	

10.	24.98	

11.	28.61	

12.	27.58


Wow. The scrambles were a bit short in my opinion but the length didn't affect my times.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 92
Average: 29.02*

1. 24.64 
2. 25.50 
3. 34.79 
4. 38.41 
5. 26.60 
6. 24.91 
7. 28.54 
8. 31.24 
9. 32.27 
10. 28.12 
11. 32.10 
12. 26.21 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 23, 2011 9:49:50 PM - 10:01:19 PM

Mean: 29.44
Standard deviation: 4.15
Best Time: 24.64
Worst Time: 38.41

Best average of 5: 28.79
4-8 - (38.41) 26.60 (24.91) 28.54 31.24

Best average of 12: 29.02
1-12 - (24.64) 25.50 34.79 (38.41) 26.60 24.91 28.54 31.24 32.27 28.12 32.10 26.21


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 24, 2011)

First time doing this. 

*Round 92*
24.38, 20.55, 22.32, 25.97, (17.88), 25.49, 27.55, 26.33, 28.02, 26.60, 28.38, (36.54) ====>>> *25.56*

Next round will be better.


----------



## Matt (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 92

Average = 19.05 
18.61, 18.77, 16.40, 22.89, 17.50, 20.34, 22.08, 20.77, 21.15, 15.69, 17.61, 17.33

The solves all averaged out to sub-20, but most of them felt so clumsy and slow..


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 92
21.13
23.86, 21.88, 20.41, (24.83), 21.86, 17.86, 20.36, 22.46, 21.25, (16.58), 22.72, 18.63

Comment: Done with Full PLL after 50 warm-up solves. The G-Perms are still slow but at least they are now 1 look. Best Average 3/5 was 19.82: 17.86 20.36 (22.46) 21.25 (16.58)

I have decided to get more serious about cubing. I am now participating in
-the weekly competition (5 solves for everything but no multiblind, fmc or skewb because I don't want to make time for that and don't have a skewb with me)
-the race to sub20 3x3x3
-the race to sub60 4x4x4
-the race to sub120 5x5x5

I expect to reach them in this order: 5x5x5 first, 3x3x3 soon after, 4x4x4 will take a long time


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 92
21.13
23.86, 21.88, 20.41, (24.83), 21.86, 17.86, 20.36, 22.46, 21.25, (16.58), 22.72, 18.63

Comment: Done with Full PLL after 50 warm-up solves. The G-Perms are still slow but at least they are now 1 look. Best Average 3/5 was 19.82: 17.86 20.36 (22.46) 21.25 (16.58)

I have decided to get more serious about cubing. I am now participating in
-the weekly competition (5 solves for everything but no multiblind, fmc or skewb because I don't want to make time for that and don't have a skewb with me)
-the race to sub20 3x3x3
-the race to sub60 4x4x4
-the race to sub120 5x5x5

I expect to reach them in this order: 5x5x5 first, 3x3x3 soon after, 4x4x4 will take a long time

(I will probably end up doing the first 91 rounds as well in the next month)


----------



## goflb (Mar 24, 2011)

12) 19.85	
11) 24.05	
10) 18.17	
9) 18.12	
8) 19.97	
7) 20.68	
6) 21.38	
5) 21.09	
4) 24.57	
3) 18.21	
2) 15.65	
1) 22.68	

average: 20.37 seconds


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I expect to reach them in this order: 5x5x5 first, 3x3x3 soon after, 4x4x4 will take a long time


Me too. I'm not sure I'll ever make 4x4x4.



AvGalen said:


> (I will probably end up doing the first 91 rounds as well in the next month)


I'm not sure all the scrambles are there for the early rounds. But you can at least do the ones that I have marked in post #2 in this thread. I suggest you spoiler them, though.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 24, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Me too. I'm not sure I'll ever make 4x4x4.
> I'm not sure all the scrambles are there for the early rounds. But you can at least do the ones that I have marked in post #2 in this thread. I suggest you spoiler them, though.


 I just joined in on the race to sub4 2x2x2 and don't know if I will ever make that. I think you will reach sub20 3x3x3 before sub 2 5x5x5.

I have saved scramble 1,2 and 33-91. I was actually going to comb through posts 300 to 1250 to find the other scrambles and results, but if you are telling me that they aren't there....


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I think you will reach sub20 3x3x3 before sub 2 5x5x5.


I certainly should. I've just been down about it because I was making no progress on 3x3x3 for so long, despite working on it so much, whereas with 5x5x5, I make quick improvement every time I work on it. Lately (on 3x3x3) I've found that if I just turn as fast as possible and forget about "go slow and look ahead", I do much better; it seems like with that approach, I really might not be that far away from sub-20 after all.



AvGalen said:


> I have saved scramble 1,2 and 33-91. I was actually going to comb through posts 300 to 1250 to find the other scrambles and results, but if you are telling me that they aren't there....


I believe some of them are there, but others are not. For a while, he altered the first post with the new scrambles, so some of them are not there; I'm not sure which ones are there and which ones are not.


----------



## Verack (Mar 24, 2011)

Round 92

*Average: 21.56*

21.40, 21.54, 21.19, 22.58, 23.19, 23.73, 19.14, 19.88, (17.20), 23.25, 19.72, (29.68)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

*Round 92 Results*​

choza244	18.66
Matt	19.05
Smacky	19.30
ferpsg	19.44
goflb	20.37
AvGalen	21.13
Mike Hughey	21.56
Verack	21.56
Jakube	21.86
zipzap321 (color neutral)	21.95
Tall5001	22.54
tozies24	25.56
Keban	25.58
calekewbs	25.88
MrIndianTeen	26.80
BrianKremer	29.02

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Xnx	18.25

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 28, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 93rd round:

F D R' B2 D' U' F' L' R2 B' U' F D R2 F D2 R2 U
R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' U' B F' U L F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' U2
L R' U R' F' U2 R2 U L R' B2 L F2 L B F' R
D' B2 D2 F R F D' U' B' U2 R2 D' F U' L' R F' U'
R2 B' D U F2 L B' R D B2 L' R' D F D' B2 F' U
D L R2 B L R' U2 L' U' F2 U R2 B' R U2 B R
F L B F L' B D2 R F' R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U' F' U'
L F U R2 F U R B D' U' B' U B D' R2 D2 F' L'
U2 F' R' U' B' L2 U B' R' F' R' F' R2 D F D2 L' F
R U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 R F' D' U B2
R F' D B2 D B' U' B2 D' U2 L B U' F2 D' R' B D'
B2 F2 U B R' B' R B2 L R' F U' B R2 D' U R


----------



## Keban (Mar 25, 2011)

I have decided to become colour neutral, so my times are very poor haha. my fixed cross colour was green because dan brown is sirreh.
33.41 orange cross
22.40 white cross
23.59 blue cross
26.20 red cross, oll skip
23.18, orange cross
21.74, white cross
24.77 yellow cross
22.45 green cross
25.08 blue cross
32.19 red cross
DNF blue cross (lol)
32.09 green cross (lololol)




*AVERAGE: 26.29* *shiver*


----------



## Tall5001 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Round 93*

*22.42*

21.61 
20.90 
21.43 
22.41 
19.15 
(30.83) 
(19.13)
24.31 
21.05 
24.28 
21.69 
27.41

Dont even ask about the 30.84 it was a totally cross mess up! Pretty good this week was warming up at 25 average so for this it was good!!!


----------



## celli (Mar 25, 2011)

Round 93
AVG: 21.37
18.64, 19.22, 18.75, 22.74, 21.77, (17.34), 24.98, 20.59, 23.46, 20.95, 22.59, (25.81)
OMG first 3 solves were great!!! My F2L was fluently with great look-ahead. But after that it went back to normal solves, except for the 17.34, great F2L.


----------



## clincr (Mar 25, 2011)

14.08, 24.17, 20.10, 21.37, (13.83)[green cross], 13.61, 18.18, (28.61), 16.82, 21.29, 23.67, 24.47

= 19.80 (σ = 3.75)

Done colour neutrally, for fun: I have no intention of going colour neutral. You can clearly see the times when I do the yellow cross, except for one great time with green. I restricted myself from doing the white cross no matter the scramble, which I suppose is not what colour neutrality is about, but I wanted to see what happened.


----------



## choza244 (Mar 25, 2011)

Round 93

Avg: 19.31

21.77+, 17.23, 18.08, 19.76, (17.07), 18.22, 17.65, 18.60, 20.01, 20.89, 20.88, (30.60)

damn last solve


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 25, 2011)

Stackmat with computer connection 

Rubik's cube
Mar 25, 2011 5:03:16 PM - 5:12:26 PM

Mean: 23.60
Standard deviation: 2.97
Best Time: 18.11
Worst Time: 28.13

Best average of 5: 21.19
6-10 - (28.13) 20.13 (18.11) 23.80 19.65

Best average of 12: *23.70*
1-12 - 24.43 24.00 27.46 25.86 24.38 (28.13) 20.13 (18.11) 23.80 19.65 25.36 21.93

1. 24.43 F D R' B2 D' U' F' L' R2 B' U' F D R2 F D2 R2 U
2. 24.00 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' L' U' B F' U L F' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 D' U2
3. 27.46 L R' U R' F' U2 R2 U L R' B2 L F2 L B F' R
4. 25.86 D' B2 D2 F R F D' U' B' U2 R2 D' F U' L' R F' U'
5. 24.38 R2 B' D U F2 L B' R D B2 L' R' D F D' B2 F' U
6. 28.13 D L R2 B L R' U2 L' U' F2 U R2 B' R U2 B R
7. 20.13 F L B F L' B D2 R F' R2 U2 B' R2 F D2 U' F' U'
8. 18.11 L F U R2 F U R B D' U' B' U B D' R2 D2 F' L'
9. 23.80 U2 F' R' U' B' L2 U B' R' F' R' F' R2 D F D2 L' F
10. 19.65 R U' F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' U' B2 D2 R F' D' U B2
11. 25.36 R F' D B2 D B' U' B2 D' U2 L B U' F2 D' R' B D'
12. 21.93 B2 F2 U B R' B' R B2 L R' F U' B R2 D' U R

meh alright i guess. I started of rough, but finished strong


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 25, 2011)

ROUND 93
1) (21.93) 
2) 26.84 
3) 26.73 
4) 24.05 
5) 24.90 
6) 24.41 
7) 29.50 
8) 25.70 
9) 23.34 
10) 23.82 
11) (47.72) 
12) 29.97 

*Average = 25.93 *
I didn't know you got recognized for being color neutral lol. So I guess I am color neutral, have been the whole time I have been able to solve a cube


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 26, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> I didn't know you got recognized for being color neutral lol. So I guess I am color neutral, have been the whole time I have been able to solve a cube


 I think he puts color neutral on there for those who aren't color neutral, but are trying to sub20 with color neutral (aka different event then what you normally do)


----------



## Smacky (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 93
Average: 19.24

18.35 19.29 19.88 18.90 17.26 21.12 18.35 20.90 19.86 (22.24) (16.28) 18.53


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 93: 23:11*

26.31, 22.39, 26.29, 20.57, 19:50, (30.35), 21.55, 27.52, 19.75, 21.24, 25.98, (18.79)

A lot of slow solves, but also 3 sub 20(!)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, doublepost.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 26, 2011)

Oops double post. my results are below.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 26, 2011)

Round 93
23.41 - 25.94 - 28.88 - 28.85 - 28.31 - 23.55 - 24.09 - 28.21 - 24.16 - 24.59 - (22.86) - (35.30)(pop) 
*Average = 26.00*
First entry into this race. Have i laid it out correctly?


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 26, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 93- 20.80 (σ = 1.98)
21.91, 21.20, 21.79, 24.31, 22.75, 17.41, 18.98, 20.33, 25.56, 20.94, 18.31, 17.49

Improving again. Yeah!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 93
Average: 29.39*

1. 36.25 
2. 24.04 
3. 30.77 
4. 34.15 
5. 26.12 
6. 30.46 
7. 24.47 
8. 28.09 
9. 35.11 
10. 26.03 
11. 25.02 
12. 33.70 



Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 26, 2011 6:31:23 PM - 6:43:25 PM

Mean: 29.51
Standard deviation: 4.27
Best Time: 24.04
Worst Time: 36.25

Best average of 5: 26.38
7-11 - (24.47) 28.09 (35.11) 26.03 25.02

Best average of 12: 29.39
1-12 - (36.25) (24.04) 30.77 34.15 26.12 30.46 24.47 28.09 35.11 26.03 25.02 33.70


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 27, 2011)

*Round 93*

*Average -- 25.18*

Individual times --

25.00
29.54
25.34
25.47
26.76
23.82
24.91
26.20
21.81
24.82
27.70
(17.17)


----------



## 300SpartanX (Mar 27, 2011)

my pb avg of 5 is 22.xx. good luck with sub 20!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 27, 2011)

Average: 16.04
Standard Deviation: 1.65
Best Time: 13.13
Worst Time: 19.34
Individual Times:
1.	15.90	
2.	14.12	
3.	*(19.34)* 
4.	17.46	
5.	15.08	
6.	13.55	
7.	17.31	
8.	19.14
9.	15.73	
10.	14.03	
11.	18.12	
12.	*(13.13)*

Good average! Learned 2 G-perms since last race to sub-20! Still 2 more PLLs to go.


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 27, 2011)

Round 93 *18.69 * 1-12 - (22.65) 17.65 22.24 20.94 15.95 (15.51) 16.41 18.46 21.29 16.90 20.37 16.70
Awesome average, need to get more consistent


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 93
22.96
22.81, (29.65), 22.51, 23.54, 20.84, 22.40, 20.78, 23.66, (17.90), 22.68, 23.35, 27.04

Not bad, I guess. Terrible second solve had me worried the rest of the way, but I did okay after that. I forgot I hadn't done this round yet - glad I noticed!


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 93
*Average: 22.01*
21.67, 21.48, 24.46, 23.21, (18.17), (27.23), 21.58, 24.36, 20.32, 19.12, 21.21, 22.74,


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 93 Results*​

gbcuber	18.69
Smacky	19.24
choza244	19.31
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.8
celli	21.37
Verack 22.01
Tall5001	22.42
Mike Hughey	22.96
Jakube	23.11
danthecuber	23.7
MrIndianTeen	25.18
tozies24	25.93
MaeLSTRoM	26
Keban	26.29
Brian Kremer	29.39

Smacky and choza244 are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

antoineccantin	16.04
clincr	19.8

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 31, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 94th round:

B' R D2 R U B' U L2 U L' D2 U2 L R2 F2 D F' U2
B' R' B' R B2 R' B' D R B L' R F2 L2 B2 R D'
R' F R B' U' R' B' L2 R2 B' F' L' B U B D' L' U
D U L2 U2 L' B' R2 B' R F2 U' L R' U' L' D R' F2
D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U L' R' B' L' R F D L D' R2 U
R' B R U F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F2 L' B2 F' D2 B' D' R
U2 L F2 R F L F' D2 L F R F2 R2 F R' B2 U
L2 R D2 B' U' B' L' F2 D' L2 R' B R F2 D U' R
R2 F2 D' U' F L U2 R2 F' L' B' D2 L U2 L R D
B L U' B' U' B2 L B L2 B L' D F L R2 D' F2 U2
R U L2 D B D R' F' U B' L' U R F L D R U'
U' L' D2 L' U' B2 R B' L F' U2 F2 L B' D U' B2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 94
21.89
24.75, (19.43), 21.30, 19.66, 24.13, 20.20, 21.98, 20.56, 22.59, 20.84, 22.87, (24.94)

Still just trying to turn as fast as I can. I guess the warmup (doing last round's solves right before this set) helped - I rarely get sub-22 on an average of 12.


----------



## Verack (Mar 28, 2011)

*Round 94**

Average: 21.85*
22.19, 19.24, (18.24), 21.88, 23.96, 19.41, 22.59, 20.56, 23.41, (26.04), 25.35, 19.89


----------



## Xnx (Mar 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.06
1. 15.81 
2. (14.16) 
3. (26.43) [fail, hands just refused to listen to me]
4. 21.53 
5. 17.82 
6. 19.63 
7. 17.33 
8. 20.80 
9. 15.50 
10. 20.56 
11. 23.20 
12. 18.43

Ridiculously bad average.. 5 sup-20s.. I don't even get that many in avg 50/100 anymore.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 94 - *25.87*

22.28 - 24.72 - 26.05 - 26.75 - 26.04 - 24.42 - 22.62 - 28.37 - 27.58 - 25.06 - 29.17 - 27.11 = 25.87


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 28, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 94- 20.19 (σ = 1.76)
25.11, 20.47, 17.99, 17.75, 22.30, 18.26, 18.01, 19.42, 20.75, 23.38, 21.56, 19.73


----------



## gbcuber (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 94 *18.72 * 1-12 - 17.38 19.99 19.36 (15.16) (20.58) 18.38 18.78 16.29 20.12 16.80 19.98 20.13
pretty ok, 2 counting 20's killed me


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 28, 2011)

*Average:23.27 *

1. 27.44
2. 19.11
3. 26.25
4. 20.83
5. 21.58
6. 27.11
7. 20.34
8. 16.02 
9. 28.09
10. 24.00
11. 24.19
12. 24.22

I really have to get more consistent:/


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Mar 28, 2011)

Round 94

22.79, 20.17, 21.60, 17.33, 18.92, 20.82, 19.57, 13.95, 20.35, 16.94, 17.78, 18.67 = *19.21*


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 28, 2011)

*ROUND 94*
26.71, 20.33, 23.01, 26.52, 27.53, 22.64, 27.00, 22.84, (32.48), (17.97), 26.54, 25.30 ==>>> *24.84 *

32.48 I inserted a f2l pair in wrong but then the next solve was very smooth and a nice t-perm to finish it off


----------



## ferpsg (Mar 29, 2011)

Round 94

Average: 19:04

18.52, 16.26, 21.70, 17.29, 20.63, 24.06, 21.31, 19.96, 18.71, 17.31, 14.92, 18.75 

Getting better, but still 3 counting sup-20.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2011)

I posted 93 before, but I don't see it anymore. Maybe the connection terminated while posting. Anyway, re-post "for the sake of it". I will make sure to post 94 soon


Round 93
21.79
20.41 22.16 20.58 19.28 27.02 19.59 18.71 26.06 19.97 20.05 22.74 31.08
Comment: WHY did I mess up that last solve so badly, raising the average by 0.59? Best Average 3/5 was 19.82: (20.58 19.28 27.02 19.59 18.71)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 94: 28.01*

26.03, (DNF), 19.61, 23.74, (18.83), 36.74, 23.02, 21.72, 58.00, 20.18, 25.36, 25.72

Too many pops. Bad  a counting 58!!!


----------



## choza244 (Mar 30, 2011)

well, I think I'm out of here xD

Round 94

Avg: 18.12

22.06, 17.30, 17.61, 17.31, (23.13), 19.18, 16.61, 17.50, 18.42, 17.17, 18.00, (16.15)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 30, 2011)

23.15 average. Closed the timer though.


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Round 94*

17.42, 19.86, 20.50, 18.76, 18.85, 15.46, 21.14, 19.82, 23.68, 16.92, 19.58, 19.38 = 19.22 avg12

meh. Was hoping for sub19.


----------



## Keban (Mar 30, 2011)

ROUND 94

(Colour Neutral)
Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 23.69*
Standard Deviation: 2.04
Best Time: 20.62
Worst Time: 26.92
Individual Times:
1.	22.49	
2.	DNF	
3.	26.92
4.	23.19	
5.	26.91	
6.	26.08
7.	20.62
8.	21.16	
9.	24.06
10.	22.67
11.	23.65	
12.	22.80	

Oyay


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 31, 2011)

*ROUND 94*

*Average: 25.71*

Standard Deviation: 1.79

Best Time: 23.05

Worst Time: 29.93

Individual Times:

1.	24.27	

2.	25.97	

3.	24.29	

4.	23.05	

5.	25.59	

6.	24.97	

7.	26.71	

8.	28.11	

9.	24.53	

10.	26.15	

11.	29.93	

12.	24.93	


Yay!


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 94
21.39
21.77 20.61 22.97 (25.00) 20.63 (18.80) 21.53 19.50 21.53 21.25 21.96 22.19
Comment: Very consistent. G-Perms are slowly becoming normal PLL's and not "oh no, one of those 4". Best Average 3/5 was 0:20.55: (25.00 20.63 18.80 21.53 19.50)


----------



## egar3427 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 94*
Average : 21.53
Best : 17.32
Worst : 23.63 
1. (23.63)	
2. 19.47 
3. 21.09 
4. (17.32)	
5. 19.68 
6. 23.18 
7. 22.73 
8. 23.57 
9. 22.73 
10. 21.70 
11. 19.31 
12. 21.82


----------



## scylla (Mar 31, 2011)

round 94:

20.39 (pb, with a 18,82 3o5 in it (also pb). Next time I need to start cubing great with my first solve (not my third, a 21,5 in one of the first 2 solves would have bring me below 20 :-( 

12:	00:18.63	x
11:	00:18.83	x
10:	00:22.48	x
9:	00:17.20	x
8:	00:19.02	x
7:	00:19.78	x
6:	00:18.81	x
5:	00:21.33	x
4:	00:20.57	x
3:	00:18.76	x
2:	00:45.58	x
1:	00:25.73	x


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 94:

22.26

23.18, 21.22, 22.50, 23.41, 28.64, 19.93, 32.67, 20.00, 18.72[PLL skip], 20.12, 17.54[PLL skip], 24.93

Would have been terrible were it not for the skips.
I think I did a couple rounds in this thread a few months ago then quit. I'm back...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2011)

*Round 94 Results*​

choza244	18.12
gbcuber	18.72
ferpsg	19.04
Inf3rn0	19.21
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.19
scylla	20.39
AvGalen	21.39
egar3427	21.53
Verack	21.85
Mike Hughey	21.89
Specs112	22.26
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.15
danthecuber	23.27
Keban (color neutral)	23.69
tozies24	24.84
MrIndianTeen	25.71
MaeLSTRoM	25.87
Jakube	28.01

Congratulations to choza244, who graduates this round!

ferpsg and gbcuber are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Xnx	19.06
masteranders1	19.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 4, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 95th round:

D' B' U2 B L' B2 D' F2 D2 B2 L R2 B' D' L' B F R'
B F' U2 F R D R D2 R' U2 R' B R' F D2 L' B' R2
U L F' R F R U' F2 R' B U2 L2 R' U2 B U2 F' U'
R B' F2 L2 D R' D U L2 D U' R D L R2 F' L U2
U2 F' U' F2 U' B' U' L2 R2 F U B' F' D L D' F U'
L' D2 R2 D' B F2 D R B2 D' U2 F L D B U' L2 U
D' U2 F D2 U B L' F2 L U2 L' U' L U2 B2 L R U'
B2 D B' D B D B F2 D B F2 D2 B L F2 D2 U2
R' B2 F R D2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U2 B L' D R2 F' D' U'
B' L F' D' U R' B2 F' L2 F L' R U2 R D' B L U'
U' R' D' U' R B' R2 B L' B2 F2 U F' R2 U R2 D2
R' D L' B L2 D B F2 R' F L D B2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 95
22.66
22.16, (20.48), 23.16, 23.04, (27.89), 25.69, 21.46, 20.70, 23.44, 22.94, 21.11, 22.88

Sigh. Not very good. But at least I now consider a sub-23 to not be very good. I guess I have improved a tiny bit over the past year - when this contest started, I considered sub-23 a really good average for me.


----------



## zipzap321 (Mar 31, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 95 - 20.43 (σ = 2.62)
22.96, 20.60, 24.46, 22.78, 20.46, 22.79, 17.38, 14.38, 18.79, 17.24, 16.86, 26.27
almost have all times under 25.


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 95: 22.89

21.83, 22.73, 18.89, 23.52, 22.31, 22.39, 23.30, 19.89, 23.40, 24.11, 26.78, 25.41

Pretty much crashed and burned at the end, last 3 solves were the worst 3.


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 31, 2011)

Round 95
28.77, 25.73, 28.33, 24.94, 22.40, 27.05, 26.13, 18.11, 22.56, 26.44, (17.69), (32.94+) ==>>> *25.05*

Being consistent is the key to this game, which I am lacking.


----------



## Brest (Mar 31, 2011)

Brest
Round 95
*21.61*
23.36 18.28 23.75 22.73 20.97 19.49 21.27 (16.76) 23.75 22.70 (24.82) 19.79

Mean: 21.47
Standard deviation: 2.37
Best Time: 16.76
Worst Time: 24.82


----------



## egar3427 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 94*

21.22 19.66 23.91 21.73 (18.34) 18.72 22.66 20.56 (24.33) 21.16 18.88 21.96

ao12 : 21.05
best : 18.34
worst : 24.33


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 95*

18.67, 18.29, 19.68, 21.52, 15.94, 16.94, 21.34, 19.83, 19.75, 18.60, 17.34, 18.06 = 18.85 avg12

Yesterday, I kind of suddenly started averaging 18, so I'd consider this average for me. 

R.I.P Race to sub-12 thread


----------



## Jakube (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 95: 22.43*

21.55, (17.15), (29.38), 21.52, 24.04, 19.30, 21.36, 22.68, 28.90, 23.55, 19.63, 21.79

Nice second solve.


----------



## Keban (Apr 1, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
*Average: 25.57*(Colour Neutral)
Standard Deviation: 2.08
Best Time: 21.83
Worst Time: 28.56
Individual Times:
1.	24.69	
2.	26.72	
3.	25.64
4.	28.07	
5.	24.24	
6.	27.29	
7.	21.83	
8.	26.82
9.	26.55	
10.	28.56	
11.	22.19	
12.	24.20	

I kinda failed, but no +30's, which is good.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Round 95*
*24.06*
23.63 23.03 25.06 21.56 26.38 23.90 24.25 26.30 21.50 (27.52) 25.02 (17.40)

I have no idea where the last solve came from this was horrible but o well!!


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 1, 2011)

23.31 22.63 24.94 25.10 40.04 23.28 25.42 38.65 25.32 29.78 23.62 28.70

avg. 26.81 

Bleh, those high ones were terrible. lol oh well.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 95 18.48
16.76, 19.35, (13.99), 18.61, 18.54, 19.05, 17.36, 20.36, (20.81), 16.79, 17.24, 20.80
Yaaaaayy, graduation!!


----------



## clincr (Apr 2, 2011)

(22.76), 16.61, 19.77, 17.18, (12.32), 15.76, 12.64, 18.78+, 16.37, 12.58, 16.87, 15.76

= 16.23 (σ = 2.17)

Whoops. I intended this to be a sup-20 average doing only the yellow cross (I'm aiming to become colour neutral on 2 crosses). Instead I got two counting 12s and just one sup 20 time. Sorry Mike! Discard this average if you want.


----------



## APdRF (Apr 2, 2011)

Average of 12= *22.45*
20.90, 19.73, 25.58, 24.72, 24.03, 21.96, 24.78, 18.59, (26.33), (*17.78*), 19.01, 25.24

The 26 was a POP and the 17 was a sub-10 F2L + bad PLL recognition.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Average = 24.89*
24.67 - 25.18 - 27.55 - 22.41 - 25.30 - 28.78 - 24.47 - 25.37 - 26.39 - 25.71 - 21.82 - 21.54 = 24.89


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 95
22.08
23.56 20.94 22.40 20.50 22.53 (27.59) 22.93 22.77 21.72 23.22 20.25 (19.69)
Comment: I am practising all types of cubes, a lot, but I might be "overtraining". My hands aren't moving fast enough. Best Average 3/5 was 0:21.58: (22.77 21.72 23.22 20.25 19.69)


----------



## RTh (Apr 2, 2011)

Round 95 average:

15.25 18.5 18.31 17.88 (14.78) 20.38 19.43 20.71 (23.61) 18.19 17.41 18.65 = 18.47

1st time here, just wanted to post an avg xD


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 2, 2011)

1. 17.83
2. 22.90
3. 21.43
4. 19.47
5. 21.19
6. 22.59
7. 19.55
8. 14.63 
9. 19.53
10. 19.56
11. 17.18
12. 23.90

*Average: 20.12*

nice pb Ao12
also pb ao3 is there too: 17.90


----------



## Zoé (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally participating in this, so Arnaud can stop harassing with his "you know, there is a race to sub-20 on speedsolving !" (and optionnaly : so I can get sub 20 and beat his ass )

Quite a nice average for me this morning :
21.80 (24.76) 24.35 19.96 23.93 21.74 (19.01) 19.06 23.59 22.32 19.88 20.27 = *21.70*


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 3, 2011)

Joining for OH:

20.17, 21.36, (24.75), 19.00, 20.08, 23.58, 21.07, 20.97, 23.11, 18.32, (16.36), 16.97 = 20.46 avg12

Last 2 solves saved the average


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2011)

Zoé said:


> Finally participating in this, so Arnaud can stop harassing with his "you know, there is a race to sub-20 on speedsolving !" (and optionnaly : so I can get sub 20 and beat his ass )
> 
> Quite a nice average for me this morning :
> 21.80 (24.76) 24.35 19.96 23.93 21.74 (19.01) 19.06 23.59 22.32 19.88 20.27 = *21.70*


 
and on your first try, you beat me. Round 96 will be different!


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> and on your first try, you beat me. Round 96 will be different!


 
Maybe learning your Gperms would help 
Good to see you progressing.


----------



## Verack (Apr 3, 2011)

*Round 95

Average: 21.95*

19.58, (28.74), 21.66, 25.34, 22.80, 19.85, (18.34), 24.97, 19.52, 20.50, 20.45, 24.80


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 3, 2011)

*Round 95*

*Average: 24.69*Standard Deviation: 3.33

Individual Times:

1.	24.43	

2.	25.15	

3.	28.61	

4.	18.79 

5.	25.79	

6.	23.39	

7.	19.05	

8.	29.32 

9.	29.24	

10.	25.71	

11.	24.35	

12.	22.48	


Comments -- Finally know full PLL. I was also using hand - modded CRC Elite Guhong.


----------



## celli (Apr 3, 2011)

Round 95
AVG: 23.15
23.29, 23.94, 25.04, 22.59, (20.36), 20.59, 26.05, 21.49, 20.84, (28.25), 20.64, 26.99


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 3, 2011)

*Round 95*

Average of 12: 18.92
Times: 17.05, 18.69, 18.53, 20.65, 18.78, 20.19, 19.66, 19.44, 19.30, (DNF), 19.92, (15.87)

Pretty good for my first time!


----------



## Smacky (Apr 3, 2011)

Round 95
Average:19.07

18.73, 20.11, (24.60), 17.11, 19.18, 21.17, 18.98, 21.21, 17.49, (16.63), 17.33, 19.38

Graduation


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 3, 2011)

Average: 28.63
*OH*
Standard Deviation: 3.12
Best Time: 22.19
Worst Time: 41.13
1.	28.60	
2.	22.24	
3.	*(41.13)* 
4.	*(22.19)* 
5.	28.49
6.	34.01	
7.	32.00	
8.	29.30	
9.	31.80
10.	29.39
11.	24.33
12.	26.13

Improving alot at OH recently. PB ao12! Very inconsistent though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 4, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.65
1. 24.09 D' R F' R F2 B' U R2 L U2 R' B' F2 R' D L U2 B' D R' B' R F2 D' B2 
2. 21.48[stupid dot] L2 F B U' R2 B' F2 D U' F2 R2 B' F R2 U B L2 U D2 L F' U' L' U2 L2 
3. 23.53 D' F R2 U' B U' L2 U L' R2 B2 U B' F2 U2 F2 B D2 B2 R2 F B2 R F U2 
4. (27.31) F2 L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F L2 U F2 R2 U2 D' B L' D2 F B' U R U B' U R L' 
5. 23.98 L' B F' U' L F R' B2 F D2 U' F2 D R2 L F B U2 F L2 B' R' D2 B2 L 
6. 21.85 U' R2 D R2 D L R' F2 L2 U' D' F2 L' F D2 L2 D' R' F' L2 R' U B2 U' F 
7. (20.09[ep skip]) F' B' U2 R' L' F2 B2 L B2 L U2 D2 B2 R' U2 B F L U2 R2 L2 B' R F R2 
8. 20.36 B R' D U B' R2 F' D' U' R2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 D' U2 R L D' B' R' F' L2 R2 
9. 24.02 D U R2 F2 U2 R L2 F' B U' B' F2 L2 D R2 U D' R U B L2 D2 R2 B2 D' 
10. 23.81 F2 U2 F L' F' R' D R' B U' D2 L' F L2 R2 D' R D2 B' D2 L' D' B' R B2 
11. 20.31 B' D2 U2 L R' U' B F R2 B D2 L' B' L2 B' D F2 D B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L D2 
12. 23.08 F D' R2 B' F U2 B2 F' D' L' B D2 U2 F L' F' U2 L2 U L' F U L B2 U2


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 4, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Maybe learning your Gperms would help
> Good to see you progressing.


 
Actually, I am REgressing BECAUSE I have learned the G-Perms. Zoé only knows 2 of the 4 G-Perms (lazy woman)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 95.
Best average of 12: 29.73
1-12 - 28.32 34.30 (42.19) (23.20) 34.52 27.92 28.25 24.37 25.16 34.39 33.35 26.74


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2011)

*Round 95 Results*​

RTh	18.47
gbcuber	18.48
collinbxyz	18.92
Smacky	19.07
danthecuber	20.12
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.43
amostay2004 (OH)	20.46
egar3427	21.05
Brest	21.61
Zoé	21.70
Verack	21.95
AvGalen	22.08
Jakube	22.43
APdRF	22.45
RyanReese09 (OH)	22.65
Mike Hughey	22.66
Specs112	22.89
celli	23.15
Tall5001	24.06
MrIndianTeen	24.69
MaeLSTRoM	24.89
tozies24	25.05
Keban	25.57
calekewbs	26.81
antoineccantin (OH)	28.63
Brian Kremer	29.73

Congratulations to gbcuber and Smacky, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

clincr	16.23
masteranders1	18.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 7, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 96th round:

U' L U' B2 R2 D' R' D L B U' R' B2 D R' D2 F2
F2 D2 L' F R D' F L2 F L U F2 U' L' U2 L' F2
B' U2 F' L' B' U R' B' R2 F2 U' L' F L2 B2 R2 B U2
D' L2 F2 L2 B2 F D' L B2 L' R' B2 U' L B' R' B2 U'
L2 D' B' R' F U' R' U' F' L2 D' F L' D' R' B' D' U'
U F2 R D F U' L2 D' R2 D L U2 L2 F2 D B F U'
R' B' R' F D' U R' F2 D L D R' B2 L' B2 F' U
L B L' U2 B' L B' L2 D' U' L D2 R2 B L2 R F'
B2 R F L' R' F' U R D2 L B' F D2 L' U B2 U' R'
D U L' D2 B' D2 B' L B' F' D2 U' B U2 B2 F' L2
R2 F D' R' F2 L2 B' F2 L U2 L' B' F D' L' D2 F'
B' F U B' D' R2 F2 R B2 R F' R2 F' D2 R D L


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 96
27.10, 19.05, 25.77, 22.62, 23.48, (32.99), 31.15, 25.83, 32.96, (18.17), 23.70, 25.63 ===>>> *25.73*

I had a great first 5, then the next four I screwed up a cross and then my lookahead was horrible, but then picked it up again at the end. Time to practice


----------



## cytech (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know, if I have something special to do to take place, but I just post my average of the 12 Scrambles. 
18.27, 21.81, 22.07, 22.86, 22.08, 22.71, (18.25), (25.44), 20.71, 21.27, 22.88, 22.80
= 21.74


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 96
22.49
22.06, 22.45, 24.47, 20.27, (18.62), (27.04), 18.97, 23.43, 23.37, 22.55, 25.47, 21.87

I had some really good times, but I had too many bad ones to offset it. Too many mistakes.


----------



## RTh (Apr 4, 2011)

Round 96!

Ao12:

18.3 20.05 18.41 (15.16) 19.05 18.90 18.61 (20.55) 17.94 20.28 19.16 16.43 = 18.71

Had a pop at the 20.55, but I caught the piece just when it came out xD


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 4, 2011)

Ao12 = 25.78

1.26.68
2.27.89
3.29.65
4.17.03 - PB.
5.28.03
6.23.09
7.21.92
8.24.66
9.28.16
10.30.13
11.25.26
12.26.82

Amazingly good.


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 4, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 96- 21.13 (σ = 1.78)
22.60, 24.88, 17.31, 22.14, 21.58, 22.23, 24.06, 19.46, 21.01, 17.53, 21.23, 19.43
Too many mistakes
Well all my times were sub-25 which is a positive.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 5, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Actually, I am REgressing BECAUSE I have learned the G-Perms. Zoé only knows 2 of the 4 G-Perms (lazy woman)



Lazy woman got un-lazy yesterday (as you know ^^) but is now also getting really confused about what alg to use and how to perform it x)
The few "bad" times in the avg are mostly G-perms

23.54 20.85 18.98 21.66 22.14 19.52 21.89 24.26 (18.74) 22.93 (24.80) 24.72 = *22.05*


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 6, 2011)

wow, my times were so horrible this week, I'm not even posting. This was bad. probably due to a sub 20 I dnf'd by doing a U' when I needed to do a U in H perm screwing it up. After that I couldn't even get a sub 29 because of frustration finishing off the average with a sup 40. not a good average at all.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 6, 2011)

*20.84*

22.81
22.13
18.47
19.34
21.84
(24.22)
21.36
21.71
(17.31)
21.72
20.66
18.34

I got E perms on the first 2 ): .


----------



## celli (Apr 6, 2011)

Round 96
AVG: 22.63
24.19, 25.36, 20.29, (17.82), 21.15, 26.28, 21.82, (27.00), 22.01, 20.56, 20.07


----------



## EricReese (Apr 6, 2011)

25.70 ao12

Event = ZZ (right now its whatever, If I recognize the COLL (aka I know it,) then I do it, if not its OLL and PLL for me, but I hope to eventually go to ZZ-b soon

Unfortunately I was dumb and closed my qqtimer, so I don't have the individual times this week, sorry Mike!

First ao12 with ZZ. Eoline is a pain.


----------



## Keban (Apr 7, 2011)

AVERAGE:23.62colour neutral

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 20.60
Worst Time: 26.53
Individual Times:
1.	22.55	
2.	20.60	
3.	22.58	
4.	21.84
5.	25.42	
6.	DNF	
7.	25.62	
8.	26.53	
9.	24.58	
10.	24.21	
11.	23.60	
12.	22.30	

wow! first four solves were quite good for me. The rest were a little average, but still pretty good.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 7, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Round 96
*Average: 21.90*
Standard Deviation: 1.29
Best Time: 17.78
Worst Time: 28.16
Individual Times:
22.09, 21.52, 23.59, 21.96, 19.22, 23.53, (28.16), (17.78), 20.06, 23.50, 21.06, 22.44

Damn long time to join the sub-20 race, a little over for what I expected but still good for me.


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 7, 2011)

i got my first sub 20 time ever. 19.2 seconds


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 96 - Average: 19.56

1. 20.55
2. 19.31
3. 19.13
4. 18.11
5. 18.88
6. 22.08
7. 20.78
8. 20.06
9. 18.71
10. 18.27
11. 19.90
12. 18.93

Very Consistent for me !!!


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 96*

*20.57*

20.19 19.47 22.75 19.27 19.40 (17.41) 20.08 (24.83) 22.91 22.69 19.56 19.36

Did this with Bobo on AIM but i got a 18.86 average of 5 for warm up and 21.56 or something like that so this was amazing!!! it would have been sub 20 if i didnt have three 22 second times next time!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 96 - Average = 24.46*

21.37 - 24.11 - 25.14 - (20.38) - 24.22 - 24.83 - 24.34 - 27.22 - 27.17 - (28.58) - 22.30 - 23.93 = 24.46


----------



## Brest (Apr 7, 2011)

Brest
Round 96
*21.66*
18.72 19.58 (24.96) (16.87) 21.58 23.43 22.36 24.24 21.88 19.96 24.01 20.85

Mean: 21.54
Standard deviation: 2.35
Best Time: 16.87
Worst Time: 24.96


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 96
22.21
20.22 24.05 25.58 21.55 18.80 21.30 21.86 25.04 20.08 22.30 20.09 28.36
Comment: I am practising all types of cubes, a lot, but progress....not really on 3x3x3. Best Average 3/5: 0:21.08 (18.80 21.30 21.86 25.04 20.08)

(2-0 for Zoé  )


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

EricReese said:


> First ao12 with ZZ. Eoline is a pain.


I don't understand. You want to switch to ZZ but you find one of the steps a pain? Why learn lots of algs for something you don't enjoy


----------



## scylla (Apr 7, 2011)

round 96:

21,43


12:	00:22.86	x
11:	00:19.91	x
10:	00:17.31	x
9:	00:19.06	x
8:	00:25.43	x
7:	00:22.51	x
6:	00:20.18	x
5:	00:19.94	x
4:	00:22.14	x
3:	00:23.16	x
2:	00:22.06	x
1:	00:22.48	x


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> I don't understand. You want to switch to ZZ but you find one of the steps a pain? Why learn lots of algs for something you don't enjoy


 
Who said I don't enjoy ZZ? Everyone hates EOLine starting out, I find the method quite fun, and I am bored to death of CFOP/3x3 in general and this is helping me get interest back


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2011)

*Round 96 Results*​

Rth	18.71
bobo11420	19.56
Tall5001	20.57
RubiksNub	20.84
zipzap321 (color neutral)	21.13
scylla	21.43
Brest	21.66
cytech	21.74
TiLiMayor	21.90
Zoé	22.05
AvGalen	22.21
Mike Hughey	22.49
celli	22.63
Keban	23.62
MaeLSTRoM	24.46
EricReese (ZZ)	25.70
tozies24	25.73
NaeosPsy	25.78

Rth and bobo11420 are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 11, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 97th round:

R B2 D2 B L' F D B2 D2 U' L R B' R U2 L' R D2
D' U2 L D' R B' L2 D' B F2 L' R2 D U2 B2 L2
B2 U2 R' B L' R F2 D' L' R2 D U F2 D2 B R2 B2 U'
D B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L' D F' D L F2 R' F' L U2
L' B' U2 L' F2 R' D U R B2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U'
D B L2 D B D2 L R' F2 D U2 R' U' L U' F2 R U
U' L2 B' F' U' F L B2 L' F D' U' L D U' L2 R U2
B' L' F D L2 F2 D F2 U L' D B2 F' U2 F D L' U2
U R' D' U' F L2 F' U' L U' B D2 F L D L D' R'
B2 R' F2 D2 B' L U' R D' B' D2 U2 B2 D B' U' L'
U B2 F U L2 B2 L' D' R F2 L2 F D' L2 F2 U' R'
F D U R2 U' R D' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 L R' D U'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97

Average of 12: 21.76

1. 21.92 
2. 23.20 
3. 19.94 
4. 22.84 
5. 20.21 
6. 22.47 
7. (25.21) 
8. (18.94) 
9. 21.10 
10. 22.85 
11. 23.10 
12. 20.01

comments: ZZ is fun  I still take like 5 seconds for the EOLine, T.T, and I am still using just OLL PLL


----------



## RTh (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97!

I was having a horrible day, and I've had an amazing avg.

18.36 17.65 18.59 15.96 16.78 18.86 20.43 (15.94) (21.41) 17.27 18.86 16.06 = 17.88

Best avg. of 12 so far.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97
23.38
23.85, 24.46, 22.47, 22.21, 22.66, (25.81), 23.49, 22.62, 25.45, 24.69, (21.49), 21.86

Awful. These were terrible scrambles for me - I kept getting my least favorite OLLs and PLLs.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 7, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> please dont post the results. give me 5 minutes, im doing the solves now


Dan, Hhe just made the new round like an hour ago...you have like 3 days to do the average............................................................................................

Lol at him deleting his post


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 7, 2011)

22.191, 22.532, 28.880, 25.618, 24.562, 22.954, 23.349, 26.744, 25.606, 23.946, 22.057, 25.255
current avg5: 24.936 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 24.237 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 24.276 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 24.276 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 24.276 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 24.475

best avg ever, by far


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97
JonnyWhoopes
Event: ZZ

Average: *22.70*



Spoiler



2. 25.99 R B2 D2 B L' F D B2 D2 U' L R B' R U2 L' R D2
3. 26.57 D' U2 L D' R B' L2 D' B F2 L' R2 D U2 B2 L2
4. 22.61 B2 U2 R' B L' R F2 D' L' R2 D U F2 D2 B R2 B2 U'
5. 29.09 D B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L' D F' D L F2 R' F' L U2
6. 14.95 L' B' U2 L' F2 R' D U R B2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U'
7. 19.11 D B L2 D B D2 L R' F2 D U2 R' U' L U' F2 R U
8. 22.78 U' L2 B' F' U' F L B2 L' F D' U' L D U' L2 R U2
9. 20.00 B' L' F D L2 F2 D F2 U L' D B2 F' U2 F D L' U2
10. 20.97 U R' D' U' F L2 F' U' L U' B D2 F L D L D' R'
11. 24.74 B2 R' F2 D2 B' L U' R D' B' D2 U2 B2 D B' U' L'
12. 22.95 U B2 F U L2 B2 L' D' R F2 L2 F D' L2 F2 U' R'
13. 21.29 F D U R2 U' R D' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 L R' D U'


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97

Avg. 25.92
24.48, 25.11, 23.63, 27.14, 28.75, 27.66, 27.68, 24.91, (30.46), (22.62), 26.71, 23.08

Finally a good average for this thread! haha My warm up avg was actually only .43 seconds faster than this and is my new pb, so almost a pb average!! I'm actually getting a new (to me) cube tomorrow from a kid at my school. I bought a ghost hand for him and he barely ever cubes anymore so he's giving it to me for like 3 bucks. lol my cube is at the point where the pieces are disintegrating and one of the sides can't be tightened enough, so to make it even I put all the other sides at that tension and it pop's WAY too much. So, I can't wait to get a new cube finally and be able to really get my times down.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 7, 2011)

Round 97: 24.00

18.85+, 21.76, (20.42), 24.23, 23.89, 21.24, 24.80, (30.63), 28.55, 22.97, 29.24, 22.43

Quite good start, but at the end there were terrible solves. And also no sub 20 solve.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 7, 2011)

*ROUND 97*

25.90, 23.21, 24.68, 25.29, 21.29, 25.07, 22.70, (29.86), 25.60, 19.59, (18.02), 22.03 ===>>> *23.54*

Best out of the five rounds that I have done  only had 5 over 25 and none over thirty


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 8, 2011)

OH

25.26, 21.71, 24.23, 22.68, 27.24, 24.42, 21.39, 20.13, 24.07, 24.04, 21.54, 23.89=*23.32*.

Meh, started out bad.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 8, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.83
Standard Deviation: 2.16
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 24.31
Individual Times:
1.	(24.31)
2.	20.84
3.	17.41
4.	18.75
5.	(15.71)
6.	19.44
7.	17.63
8.	19.52
9.	16.43
10.	19.84
11.	18.30
12.	17.83

Average of 12: 18.60, for some reason CCT doesn't remove best and worst times when calculating session average, but it does when calculating average of 12/5.


----------



## moogra (Apr 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 26.79
25.44 30.01 (30.22) 27.44 25.10 27.88
27.39 26.17 24.63 25.55 (24.03) 28.29

This is one hand


----------



## bobo11420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 97, Average : 18.92

1. 18.90
2. 21.53
3. 19.58
4. 16.08
5. 18.59
6. 18.18
7. 19.21
8. 16.11
9. 19.65
10. 21.43
11. 19.13
12. 18.63

Looks like my work here is done


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Round 97*

*21.17*

21.59 19.86 23.28 (24.50) 21.55 20.55 22.77 21.65 22.53 (16.96) 20.30 17.61

Ugh my warm up was 20.37 for something like that! WTF im just so frustrated with my self. I cant believe i have been cubing for 2 times as long as bobo and she just graduated w/e im just stressed i should have done this later.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 8, 2011)

20.54 21.10 18.56 (17.37) 22.68 24.58 22.20 (25.76) 19.81 21.86 22.06 18.45 = *21.18* 

Quite a nice average for me  (the 24 and 25 are ugly though ^^)


----------



## cytech (Apr 8, 2011)

20.65, 22.21, 21.16, 22.16, 17.81, 20.75, (16.43), 17.33, (23.43), 18.34, 21.31, 17.09 = 19,88

I'm not sure if this is right, because I calculated it my self, so if it's not right im sorry for this.


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 8, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> *Round 97*
> 
> *21.17*
> 
> ...


 
Dude, getting frustrated with yourself is probably the worst thing you can do right now, just keep practicing, and definitely start working on lookahead


----------



## celli (Apr 8, 2011)

Round 97
AVG: 22.66
22.93, 23.32, 25.37, 23.40, (26.09), 24.90, 21.70, (15.47), 20.26, 18.93, 19.68, 26.07
NEW PB!!!!!!!!


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 8, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 97- 20.65 (σ = 1.30)
22.22, 21.75, 18.03, 22.54, 21.07, 20.75, 19.72, 20.86, 23.69, 19.69, 16.62, 19.82

Better consistency


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 9, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Dude, getting frustrated with yourself is probably the worst thing you can do right now, just keep practicing, and definitely start working on lookahead


 
not just about the cube life in general its been quite stressfull around the house these past couple days that all its just like i just got a 19.42 average of 12 why cant i always do it


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 9, 2011)

AO12: 24.44


26.52
24.05
23.20
21.16
29.14:fp
24.38
22.15
23.37
28.84
25.43
23.57
22.86


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 9, 2011)

TiLiMayor - Round 97
*Average: 20.82*
Standard Deviation: 1.49
Best Time: 17.11
Worst Time: 26.72
Individual Times:
20.71, 17.84, 20.27, 21.19, 21.72, 22.61, (17.11), 18.56, (26.72), 22.03, 20.03, 23.28

Ye, thats what Im averaging, just over 20, got this avg on video here(the first and last solves didn't make it).


----------



## Verack (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 97

*Average: 21.56*

(26.01), 24.40, 21.60, 21.27, 20.91, 19.81, 24.00, (16.04), 20.96, 22.00, 18.06, 22.58, 

I think 16.04 is my best non-luck single. My best lucky is 15,86.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Apr 9, 2011)

Round 97 
*
Average - 23.38*
21.00
22.05
(and now.. )
24.18
24.19
24.17
25.66
24.05
*29.68*(1st one which is higher then round 96 average)
took a deep breath..
*19.02*
20.86
25.99(2nd one which is higher than round 96 average)
21.74

I like my progress. Still using 2-look even if i know the full OLL. ( 19/20th of time)


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 9, 2011)

OH:
22.89, 26.22, 20.53, 15.99, 17.37, 21.00, (27.88), 23.57, 23.26, 20.47, 20.72, 19.48 = *21.55*

Stupid counting 26


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 9, 2011)

Average: 29.52
Standard Deviation: 2.08
1.	31.57	
2.	31.33	
3.	31.66	
4.	*(33.89)*  
5.	31.45	
6.	27.44	
7.	31.00	
8.	*(25.86)* 
9.	25.87
10.	31.00	
11.	27.52	
12.	26.37


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 9, 2011)

it takes time to get consistent, you just can't give up, with more practice your times will start dropping


----------



## egar3427 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Round 97*

19.44 (23.71) 23.27 19.63 18.00 (15.68) 22.75 18.41 21.33 19.53 20.25 20.27

ao12 : 20.29


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 10, 2011)

Round 97
ZZ
19.55, 17.17, 24.55, 22.16, 20.20, 22.23, 52.28, 19.48, 30.72, 18.25, 31.27, 20.53 = 22.89
First complete avg of 12 with ZZ.


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 10, 2011)

31.50, 26.35, 23.97, (20.50), (34.99), 32.12, 26.64, 32.50, 27.60, 31.56, 27.56, 29.17
= 28.90 

whew, 20.50 is one of my best times, but the rest isn't that great, lot of sup 30s
i average about 27-28 sec


----------



## insane569 (Apr 10, 2011)

16.93, 25.90, 19.22, 20.99, 21.66, 22.50, 23.84, 29.43, 29.98, 18.62, 26.68, 22.66
Ao12=23.20 i did alright


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 10, 2011)

1. R B2 D2 B L' F D B2 D2 U' L R B' R U2 L' R D2 19.27
2. D' U2 L D' R B' L2 D' B F2 L' R2 D U2 B2 L2 18.15
3. B2 U2 R' B L' R F2 D' L' R2 D U F2 D2 B R2 B2 U' 18.70
4. D B2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 U2 L' D F' D L F2 R' F' L U2 18.77
5. L' B' U2 L' F2 R' D U R B2 D R2 D2 B2 D2 U' L' U' 19.02
6. D B L2 D B D2 L R' F2 D U2 R' U' L U' F2 R U 22.55
7. U' L2 B' F' U' F L B2 L' F D' U' L D U' L2 R U2 20.37
8. B' L' F D L2 F2 D F2 U L' D B2 F' U2 F D L' U2 19.51
9. U R' D' U' F L2 F' U' L U' B D2 F L D L D' R' 22.42
10. B2 R' F2 D2 B' L U' R D' B' D2 U2 B2 D B' U' L' 15.66
11. U B2 F U L2 B2 L' D' R F2 L2 F D' L2 F2 U' R' 19.96
12. F D U R2 U' R D' F2 R2 F2 R' F' D B2 L R' D U' 18.06
Ao12= 19.42

Ew. That was bad. I don't know it rounds to 19. Should I got to the sub 15 forum or should I try again here?


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 11, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Ew. That was bad. I don't know it rounds to 19. Should I got to the sub 15 forum or should I try again here?


 
what do you mean it rounds to 19?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 11, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> what do you mean it rounds to 19?


 
19.*47*

rounds to 19 not 20.


----------



## cyoubx (Apr 11, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> 19.*47*
> 
> rounds to 19 not 20.


 
Why does rounding matter?


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Apr 11, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Why does rounding matter?


 
Because since I'm in between 20 and 19 I just stated that technically it was rounded to 19 which is sub 20.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd move to race to sub15 nick if you find mid 19 a bad average.

1 more round and I'm graduated there anyway, race to sub12 is where I'm going to be stuck at (averaging high 12)


----------



## emolover (Apr 11, 2011)

current avg5: *16.61*

current avg12: *18.20*

16.83, 17.95, 20.70, 17.07, 16.60, 22.82, 20.16, 16.22, 23.79, 15.95, 16.16, 17.46
_______________________________________

Oh my god. That was the most godly average ever. Its amazing what a good cube will do to your average. Both the avg of 5 and avg of 12 are my records. I think I might be able to graduate two rounds from now. It would be cool if I got first.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 11, 2011)

There is no such thing as rounding in cubing. The average is the average, are you saying if it was 19.5 you would round it up to 20.0 seconds?


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 97
20.81
20.21 21.06 23.18 20.84 21.78 20.59 22.11 19.65 23.88 19.94 17.94 18.78
Comment: Done just after a 21.05 average 48/50. I am using a different 3x3x3 and it really helped improve my times. Also, G-Perms are finally "normal" algs, meaning they are slow, but I don't mess them up (often) anymore. Best Average 3/5: 0:19.46 (19.65 23.88 19.94 17.94 18.78)

(Zoé 2, Arnaud 1)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 97 Results*​

RTh	17.88
emolover	18.2
RubiksNub	18.6
bobo11420	18.92
OMGitsSolved	19.42
cytech	19.88
egar3427	20.29
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.65
AvGalen	20.81
TiLiMayor	20.82
Tall5001	21.17
Zoé	21.18
amostay2004 (OH)	21.55
Verack	21.56
EricReese (ZZ)	21.76
celli	22.66
JonnyWhoopes (ZZ)	22.7
cincyaviation (ZZ)	22.89
insane569	23.2
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.32
Mike Hughey	23.38
NaeosPsy	23.38
tozies24	23.54
Jakube	24
sa11297	24.28
Elbeasto94	24.44
calekewbs	25.92
moogra (OH)	26.79
CommaYou	28.9
antoineccantin (OH)	29.52

Wow, lots of entries this time!

Congratulations to Rth and bobo11420, who graduate this round!

emolover is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Some of you are getting pretty sloppy about labeling your posts if you're doing something other than generic speedsolve; I did the best I could to guess at the correct labels, but I take no responsibility if I've guessed wrong.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 14, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 98th round:

U2 B D2 F L' U' R' U' R U L' B2 F' D L' R' B' R
R U B2 L2 U2 L F L' B2 D2 L2 B' U2 L' R' B R2 U2
L B2 F' U2 F' U2 F' R2 D' U L2 R' B' L2 B2 L' U2
F' D' R' D' L2 F' R' B F D2 B D2 U' F2 R U L' U2
B2 R D' U F L2 D F R' U2 B2 D F R2 B' F2 L'
D2 L' D L2 F2 D' L2 B L' B L D' R B' U' L' R
L' B' R' B2 D2 L2 D2 F L' B R' D2 U' B2 L F' U'
L2 D R' U' R D F2 D' B R F' D B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2
D2 L2 R B2 F' U B D2 R' B2 F' L2 R' B' U' B2 R F'
L' B2 D2 F' D F' L D2 F2 D U2 R B F2 D' B' F U'
B2 L2 U' L U' B2 R2 F2 U L' R F' L R U F R' U2
U F U2 L' B F2 R U B2 R D' F' R U' R' B L2 U'


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Round 98*:

22.54, 22.46, (20.14), 25.48, 26.46, 21.93, 28.02, 22.82, (30.84), 28.95, 28.44, 22.23 ==>>*24.93*

That was the biggest screwing of the pooch ever. 6 times under 23 seconds, and the other 6 over 25 seconds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 98
22.71
24.90, (26.29), 22.38, 22.00, 21.24, 21.16, (20.59), 21.87, 22.44, 23.92, 24.44, 22.74

I was suffering from "cubing paralysis"; that's what I call it when you know exactly what you're supposed to do next, but some sort of internal confusion prevents you from being able to move your fingers. The first two solves definitely suffered from this; after that, it got better.


----------



## Verack (Apr 11, 2011)

Round 98:

*Average: 21.63*

24.27, 21.11, 20.14, 21.31, 18.94, 24.52, 22.91, (25.97), 18.62, 24.29, (18.15), 20.17


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 11, 2011)

No warmup. OH

24.90, 26.34, 20.29, 27.53, 25.77, 23.10, 21.29, 27.03, 22.55, 21.51, 20.45, 23.42=*23.64*

Final solves saved it.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 11, 2011)

Best average of 12: 22.90
1-12 - (20.57) 22.30 22.93 22.01 21.67 22.88 24.33 21.88 21.46 23.60 (27.35) 25.95
i did alright


----------



## emolover (Apr 11, 2011)

Wait a minute. Im not one round from graduating. Im two rounds.


----------



## emolover (Apr 12, 2011)

current avg12: *19.57*

22.67, 19.76, 17.68, 21.42, 19.62, 20.77, 18.83, 19.09, 18.90, 17.43, 19.15, 20.43
________________________________________

Eww... That average sucked. Especially the first half. At the sixth solve when I was using my Lihong(Linyung pieces with guhong core) I had a really bad U perm and the cube was to loose. So I switched to my Guyung and that made the average a little better.

It was consistent, but it was slow... Oh well. One more round until I graduate!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 12, 2011)

Statistics for 04-11-2011 21:56:19

TiLiMayor - Ronda 98
*Average: 19.46*
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 13.31
Worst Time: 22.69
Individual Times:
21.56, 17.55, 16.09, 18.44, 19.71, 18.41, (13.31), 22.27, 21.00, (22.69), 18.09, 21.50

Was going great until that 13.31 (PB full step) when I took a minute pause, and it all became g-perms, just one pll skip (2nd solve); really good average for me, think its my Ao12 PB, still I guess it was just the playlist I was into, Muse album "The Resistance". Im going to sleep really happy tonight. Ye.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 98:* 14.20, 14.85, 15.00, 13.04, 14.93, 15.99, 13.54, 15.94, (16.86), (12.75), 15.58, 15.60 = 14.87


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 98*

16.08, 19.06, 22.10, (14.56), 18.71, 17.91, 15.22, 17.55, 23.50, 20.92, (23.84), 22.12 = *19.32*.

Last solves killed what could have been a PB Ao12. ):
14.56 was NL, though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Round 98 OH* 

17.17, (27.32), 23.07, 15.62, 22.41, 18.05, 20.61, 25.34, 22.10, (14.97), 22.97, 20.49 = 20.78

lol the times are all over the place. 15 was full step, 14 was pll skip =p


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2011)

emolover said:


> Wait a minute. Im not one round from graduating. Im two rounds.


 
According to my records, you officially graduate with this round. You were sub-20 in round 90 (19.72 average), round 97 (18.2 average), and now round 98 (19.57 average). I did not see any other submissions in between round 90 and round 97 (in other words, you did not participate at all in rounds 91 through 96), so that means you "have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between", which is my definition for graduation. Congratulations - you're already there!


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 12, 2011)

Average: 28.68
*OH*
1.	(35.13)
2.	30.86
3.	(22.97) 
4.	32.18	
5.	29.11	
6.	31.13	
7.	23.98	
8.	25.04	
9.	26.07	
10.	29.90	
11.	27.35
12.	31.22

The begging was fail. If it was not for the good end, it might not even of been sub-30.
Got PB ao5 (26.15).


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Race to Sub-20*

*Round 98*
*Average: 28.54*

1. 29.44
2. 28.52
3. 31.29
4. 30.42
5. 26.91 
6. 28.60
7. 26.38
8. 27.77
9. 34.02
10. 28.84
11. 22.73
12. 27.22

Half decent avg not bad but loads away from Sub-20. I'm gonna be here for a while


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 12, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 98- 20.75 (σ = 2.57)
16.50, 24.90, 18.45, 25.19, 20.06, 18.51, 21.11, 24.27, 20.02, 23.85, 19.19, 17.18

Lots of sub-20 times  but terrible consistency.


----------



## goflb (Apr 13, 2011)

ROUND 98
1) 17.14
2) 16.88
3) 16.06 
4) 22.84
5) 18.22
6) 17.99
7) 17.88
8) 17.15
9) 16.61
10) 19.50
11) 19.67
12) 18.90

average approximately equals 18.24 (thats my best ao12 =D)


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 13, 2011)

29.12, 23.75, 26.98, 23.85, 24.62, 28.50, (22.79), 23.81, (30.27), 25.59, 27.39, 26.85
= 26.05

not bad


----------



## Selkie (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 98*

*Average: 28.84*

26.49, 30.74, (24.76), 28.58, 31.21, 25.85, 27.26, (39.74), 26.22, 32.78, 28.26, 31.06

Well thought I'd jump in this week having done the solves to graduate sub-30; might as well start now as I'm likely to be here a while 

Some good solves and a few that just plain failed, all in all not too bad but inconsistent.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.76
worst time: 39.74

current avg5: 30.70 (σ = 1.86)
best avg5: 27.23 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 28.84 (σ = 2.32)
best avg12: 28.84 (σ = 2.32)

session avg: 28.84 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 29.41


----------



## celli (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 98
AVG: 23.85

24.89, 20.98, 23.64, 23.03, 28.24, 24.78, 22.50, 27.27, (19.52), 23.62, (31.03), 19.58


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 13, 2011)

Round 98
regular 3x3
ao12: 24.78

21.29, 20.95, 25.62, 27.31, 23.59, 23.39, 27.25, 25.17, 26.71, (20.50), (29.25), 26.54

too many e-perms


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

You're crazy, E perm is like one of my fastest PLLs, I can sub 1 it when I can only sub 1 an A perm as well!


----------



## Jakube (Apr 13, 2011)

*Round 98: 22.41*

24.90, 20.11, (51.84), 20.36, 23.37, 24.78, (17.67), 19.97, 23.54, 22.43, 22.05, 22.56


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> You're crazy, E perm is like one of my fastest PLLs, I can sub 1 it when I can only sub 1 an A perm as well!


 
What is the alg you use?




Mike Hughey said:


> According to my records, you officially graduate with this round. You were sub-20 in round 90 (19.72 average), round 97 (18.2 average), and now round 98 (19.57 average). I did not see any other submissions in between round 90 and round 97 (in other words, you did not participate at all in rounds 91 through 96), so that means you "have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between", which is my definition for graduation. Congratulations - you're already there!


 
Oh! That good. I always thought you had to get 3 sub 20 averages for 3 rounds in a row. Well thank you, this thread was fun and I'm moving on to the race to sub 15 thread. Oh god, that will take a long time to graduate from.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

the R U D one


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> the R U D one


 
Bull. Theres no way you can sub one that. Thats crazy.


----------



## EricReese (Apr 13, 2011)

Ryan has gotten .84 on it. I average like 1.1 on it, but I have gotten sub 1 on it quite a few times


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Bull. Theres no way you can sub one that. Thats crazy.


 
u jelly?


----------



## RTh (Apr 13, 2011)

emolover said:


> Bull. Theres no way you can sub one that. Thats crazy.



I almost always get sub-1 with the E-Perm xD As well as T, J, A, U, H, V and sometimes Y perm.


----------



## emolover (Apr 14, 2011)

RTh said:


> I almost always get sub-1 with the E-Perm xD As well as T, J, A, U, H, V and sometimes Y perm.


 
Hmm... I suck at pll's. I cant even sub 1 an H perm. Yet I finish F2L at around 10-12 usually.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 98*

*22.08*

20.33 (25.11) 23.16 18.93 21.91 25.05 (17.28) 22.15 24.61 20.05 23.34 21.31

O well im still getting closer i would say. Sub 23?!?!??! thats not bad. Plus i have had the Hiccups for the past 2 hours so its really hard to solve with Hiccups!


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 98 - Speedsolver*

Round 98

Avg: *25.06*

30.45, 25.39, 28.20, (18.99), 27.13, 25.63, 21.51, (32.69), 24.52, 20.44, 20.11, 25.66


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 98
21.11
17.27 23.83 23.50 20.13 15.71 20.09 28.41 18.43 21.97 21.27 23.68 20.90
Comment: Good solves, bad solves, mistakes and G-Perms that are still relatively slow, but really normal by now. A standard average for me now. Best Average 3/5: 0:19.55 (20.13 15.71 20.09 28.41 18.43)

(no results from Zoé yet, so still 2-1 for her)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2011)

*Round 98 Results*​

cubeflip	14.87
goflb	18.24
RubiksNub	19.32
TiLiMayor	19.46
emolover	19.57
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.75
amostay2004 (OH)	20.78
AvGalen	21.11
Verack	21.63
Tall5001	22.08
Jakube	22.41
Mike Hughey	22.71
insane569	22.90
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.64
celli	23.85
Elbeasto94	24.78
tozies24	24.93
Speedsolver	25.06
CommaYou	26.05
Deluchie	28.54
antoineccantin (OH)	28.68
Selkie	28.84

Congratulations to emolover, who graduates this round!

RubiksNub is just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 18, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 99th round:

F2 L U2 L' D F' L D2 B2 L2 B' D' U' R' U R2 F2 U
B2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 U' B' R2 D B' L D' U2 F L' U' F' R2 U2
U R F R' B2 D' B' L D' L2 B F2 L2 B2 U L2 F' U'
D' B L2 D2 F' U2 R' F' D2 B2 L B L' B' R F2 U'
U' F2 R' B' F D2 R' B' L2 B' D' F2 R' U' R' D2 L R
R U L R F2 U F2 D2 B R' D' R B R D2 B' L R
U F R2 U2 B L' B' D' U2 R2 B' U R' F2 D R' D' R'
F2 U R B' L B2 D' B' U' B' D' B2 F' D' R U F
F D2 B R' B' R D' B2 L' R2 B' L2 B D2 B D F' U'
D' F' D' B' U' L2 R' D' L2 B R F R2 U F L' B U'
F D2 U' F2 U L' F R D B D' U F2 L' R2 B' D2
F' D' F R B' D2 U2 B' U' B' R2 D2 L2 U' B' D2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 99
24.15
27.59, 29.43, (31.11), 28.22, 22.00, 21.23, 21.82, 23.01, (19.19), 23.33, 22.07, 22.76

First four solves were utterly ridiculous - like I had forgotten how to solve. Then they suddenly got better. Average 6/8 for last 8 is 22.15, which is actually pretty good for me.


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 91 : 
Avg : 24.86 (PB!)
23.83, 21.00, 21.18, 26.50, 31.17, 24.63, 24.00, (32.18), 28.33, (20.73), 25.16, 22.76

YES! My first sub - 25 average. lol It was going amazing till the first sup 30. Definately my pv avg5 at the beginning with 23.84 as well.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm back! This time with Roux.

25.38 29.39 36.34 26.95 30.45 (DNF) 27.30 24.80 (21.96) 31.81 24.69 25.85 = *28.30*
The DNF I mixed up 2 edges and completely messed up the last step, and all the 30s are where something gets wrong. I'm getting decent at Roux, but I keep making mistakes.


----------



## juanjcgp (Apr 14, 2011)

Round 91:

26.64 25.86 25.74 26.98 25.88 (30.84) (21.04) 23.15 27.04 30.23 26.68 27.60

Average: 26.58


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 99:*

*23.89*

27.33+, 19.15, (29.68), 24.56, 23.09, 21.50, 22.31, 26.86, 21.64+, (19.09), 23.42, 28.08


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 99
19.95
18.68 19.83 19.66 19.80 22.75 20.91 16.31 22.03 17.71 26.41 18.69 19.43
Comment: Waited until after the average to calculate the average to avoid getting TOO nervous. Almost messed it up with the 26.41. Only 1 skip (PLL) but way more Sunes and U-Perms than normal. This is not my normal level YET, but I am getting really close. All the practise is paying off and my best PB 48/50 is now 20.78 (best 10/12 is 18.99 from another average of 50 that also had a 17.24 3/5 in it. Best single got broken yesterday with a PLL-skip to 13.02)

(time to catch up Zoé!)


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 15, 2011)

regular 3x3 round 99
ao12: 22.95

23.56, 18.11, 22.75, 22.96, 27.15, 23.39, 19.84, 20.73, 22.37, 24.81, 23.67, 25.40

two sub 20 solves... got a little sloppy towards the end


----------



## insane569 (Apr 15, 2011)

Best average of 12: *22.69* 1-12 - 24.65 24.44 21.94 22.93 (27.32) 20.85 (16.96) 21.89 21.69 23.02 24.97 20.53


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 15, 2011)

*ROUND 99*

23.26, 22.51, 22.90, 21.64, (29.39), 21.40, 17.46, 22.87, 29.38, 19.34, (17.04), 24.56 ===>>>>*22.53*

This is pretty close to my personal best probably. Practicing helps a lot.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 99*
(15.92), 20.00, (42.10), 18.50, 20.60, 21.57, 16.56, 20.18, 22.29+, 18.25, 20.58, 17.58 = *19.61*.
Dodgy average, not very consistent, the 42 was a pop. But, yay! Graduating!


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 15, 2011)

Round 99
24.88, 21.76, (16.71), 24.72, 28.51, (33.30), 29.81, 21.86, 24.56, 28.73, 26.98, 27.71
= 25.95

Crazy beginning, pb single (16.71) and Ao5 (23.79), but then i got nervous


----------



## Verack (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 99

Average: 20.21*

18.05, 21.26, 21.60, 22.31, (16.41), 18.53, 21.29, 19.17, 22.39, 17.68, 19.79, (23.70)

Amazing solves! This was my best average ever. Could have been sub-20 avg if I wouldn't have got 23 at the end.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 99*

*Average: 22.00*

24.37, 20.82, (27.55), 22.79, 24.17, (17.94), 18.72, 23.77, 19.61, 24.33, 21.39, 20.04


----------



## Selkie (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round: 99*

*Average: 29.63*

Been working on TPS this week. Got off to a flyer but when I realised it was a flyer I lost concentration which doesn't help when pushing TPS with my old fingers. 2nd half of the average just plain appalling  Just see the difference between best Ao5 and current!

27.32, 22.67, 25.42, (22.23), 39.01, 30.21, 27.19, 28.76, (40.09), 31.91, 31.00, 32.79

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.23
worst time: 40.09

current avg5: 31.90 (σ = 0.73)
best avg5: 25.14 (σ = 1.91)

current avg12: 29.63 (σ = 4.28)
best avg12: 29.63 (σ = 4.28)

session avg: 29.63 (σ = 4.28)
session mean: 29.88


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 15, 2011)

avg 22.865

23.614, 23.677, 21.758, 17.932, 26.511, 21.101, 21.852, 23.855, 21.117, 26.418, 23.229, 22.027
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.932
worst time: 26.511

current avg5: 23.037 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 21.570 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 22.865 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 22.865 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 22.865 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 22.758



were hand scrambles.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 15, 2011)

Average: 27.83
1.	32.47	
2.	28.82	
3.	24.09	
4.	30.38	
5.	29.72
6.	(22.73) 
7.	25.42
8.	27.33
9.	27.30	
10.	29.39	
11.	23.35	
12.	(33.83)

Great average!


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 15, 2011)

*Round 99:*
14.18, 16.72, (17.20), 16.44, (13.87), 15.41, 14.43, 16.34, 14.77, 16.63, 14.70, 14.98 = *15.46*


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 16, 2011)

*Round 99*
Average: 27.59
23.79, 25.76, (23.09),(32.95),30.03, 28.49, 27.55, 29.30, 31.19, 26.50, 29.36, 23.95

First average of 5 was pretty good for me (26.53) not really any good singles. The five solves right after the 33 was what killed it about on par rith me right now though


----------



## goflb (Apr 16, 2011)

ROUND 99

1) 17.85
2) 19.70
3) 18.87
4) 18.61
5) 18.46
6) 17.74
7) 17.61
8) 15.93
9) 21.36 
10) 18.35
12) 19.09
12) 21.07

average = 18.72

yay just 1 more round from graduating.


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 16, 2011)

23.97
27.13
23.09
25.91
19.97
24.63+
18.93
24.33
24.78
25.69
17.66
22.52
*Avg: 23.22*
ugh this is terrible


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 16, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> avg 22.865
> 
> 23.614, 23.677, 21.758, 17.932, 26.511, 21.101, 21.852, 23.855, 21.117, 26.418, 23.229, 22.027
> stats: (hide)
> ...



i mean, you're already on cct or qqtimer and you have the scrambles right here, why handscramble? Your times may not be counted without using the actual scrambles.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 16, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> i mean, you're already on cct or qqtimer and you have the scrambles right here, why handscramble? Your times may not be counted without using the actual scrambles.


You can import the scrambles to cct: File>>Import Scrambles (Crtl+I).


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 17, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 99- 19.35 (σ = 2.09)
18.38, 19.18, 20.18, 16.94, 19.59, 24.98, 15.59, 18.59, 18.52, 21.39, 24.17, 16.59
Still need to improve on consistency.


----------



## egar3427 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Round 99*

22.40 22.65 20.25 17.96 19.86 20.22 (16.78) 21.31 19.59 (23.16) 17.47 19.44

average : 20.11


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 99*

*21.14*

(27.63) 24.31 21.93 22.41 25.96 (16.88) 22.16 18.58 18.86 17.13 19.27 20.78

Best average of 5: 18.19 6-10 - (16.88) (22.16) 18.58 18.86 17.13 I have no idea where then came from haha. The 16.88 was a PLL skip. And so was the 17.13 so i am sooo confused because i just learned Roux and i like it alot better so i might switch but with that kind of average of 5 idk what to do now! haha well not sub 20 but sub 22 which is good!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 18, 2011)

Statistics for 04-18-2011 00:29:44
TiLiMayor - Ronda 99
*Average: 20.87*
Standard Deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 15.46
Worst Time: 29.31
Individual Times:
22.52, (15.46), 19.94, 23.36, 19.75, 19.33, 23.91, 23.78, (29.31), 18.84, 15.52, 21.75

I don't know if it was not the right time to rush and get an Avg of 12 to participate this round, I can't cube as good past midnight. 17.79 Ao5 warm up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 99 Results*​

cubeflip	15.46
goflb	18.72
zipzap321 (color neutral)	19.35
RubiksNub	19.61
AvGalen	19.95
egar3427	20.11
Verack	20.21
TiLiMayor	20.87
Tall5001	21.14
Jakube	22.00
tozies24	22.53
insane569	22.69
Elbeasto94	22.95
danthecuber	23.22
Speedsolver	23.89
Mike Hughey	24.15
calekewbs	24.86
CommaYou	25.95
juanjcgp	26.58
Deluchie	27.59
antoineccantin (OH?)	27.83
Vinny (Roux)	28.30
Selkie	29.63

Congratulations to RubiksNub, who graduates this round!

cubeflip and goflb are just one round from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 21, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
100th round!!!!! We made it to 100!

Scrambles for the 100th round:

F2 R' F' D F2 L' F' L' D' U2 B2 R U2 B L F R2
U' R D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 L' D2 B' L2 D' U2 F' U2 F2
F L' D2 F' U R2 B L' D L' B' U2 L B' L U' B2
B' L' U' R' B2 F L2 U' L B2 L' R B' R D2 B D'
L B' U F' D' B2 F2 L F U' F U' R2 F2 U L D
B2 L D U B' R B2 L' U' B F2 R F2 D F2 D B2 R
R U' L D' R B2 L2 U L D L2 D2 R2 B R U' B' R'
R' D F' U F' D' U2 L' R2 U B L' F2 U' F L B' D'
F D2 L R' D L2 D L' F' D L U B' L2 U2 F R'
U2 B D' F' R2 D U' B L U2 L' B' L' F' R D2 B
B R2 F L2 U B F' D F D' R' U2 R' B U L2 R F2
F' D2 L F' R2 U2 F U' R2 B F' L U' L2 F' L R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 100
23.37
(19.79), 20.92, 25.86, (27.76), 23.77, 25.24, 22.08, 24.99, 19.94, 27.25, 20.62, 23.02

Extreme horrible inconsistency. At least I had some good solves mixed in there.


----------



## Verack (Apr 18, 2011)

Round 100!

*Average: 20.63*

19.62, (18.72), 18.84, 20.81, 20.68, 19.35, 22.32, 19.55, (23.63), 21.83, 21.93, 21.42

First attempt with my new F-II


----------



## Jakube (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 100: 22.52*

20.69, 25.48, (17.38), 21.68, (27.24), 22.81, 23.34, 19.74, 23.68, 22.18, 22.58, 23.05

A lot of pops. The average could be without them so much better. 

Congratulations to the decadal one.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 18, 2011)

*ROUND 100*

24.86, (31.57), 25.36, 26.28, 22.97, (19.02), 27.45, 22.28, 25.56, 26.05, 24.11, 25.17 ==>>> *25.01*

Lost 2.5 seconds off of last round... Surely doesn't help when you practice your bigger cubes instead of the 3x3.


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 100:*

15.83, 14.09, (13.91), 16.16, 14.93, 16.06, 14.23, 16.70, (17.24), 14.75, 16.20, 15.24 = *15.42*

10 of those are faster than my official single. Not a good av12 for me. Not trying to brag, just doing this for fun. Yeah, I graduate!


----------



## celli (Apr 18, 2011)

ROUND 100 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AVG: 21.72
21.71, 19.74, (15.88), 22.14, (26.60), 22.69, 23.78, 20.44, 23.08, 17.57, 24.12, 21.95

Had a sub-20 Ao12 for the first time this weekend!!!!!!!

EDIT: first solve after this was my new PB: 14.42, still shaking right now!!!


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Yay!

Average: 19.82
Standard Deviation: 1.47
Best Time: 17.05
Worst Time: 28.97
Individual Times:
1.	18.05	
2.	(28.97)	
3.	18.54	
4.	18.23	
5.	19.89	
6.	21.03	
7.	22.06	
8.	(17.05)	
9.	18.52	
10.	19.18	
11.	19.70	
12.	23.01


----------



## Vinny (Apr 18, 2011)

(22.82) 31.14 27.40 38.68 30.14 (DNF) 29.37 29.33 24.90 32.38 26.74 25.21 =* 29.53*
Ok I'm kinda pissed off by this. The DNF I messed countless times and got annoyed so I just stopped the timer.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 18, 2011)

Average: 26.06
*OH*
1.	25.82	
2.	27.39
3.	24.07	
4.	21.86
5.	26.73
6.	(19.80)
7.	24.28
8.	25.00
9.	(30.47) 
10.	27.42	
11.	29.37
12.	28.64

OMG PB ao12!  With pb ao5 (23.40)
Sorry I forgot to mention it was OH last time


----------



## Speedsolver (Apr 18, 2011)

*Round 100:*

Average: *22.28*
Standard Deviation: 2.25
Best Time: 16.57
Worst Time: 25.26

Individual Times:
1.	20.72	F2 R' F' D F2 L' F' L' D' U2 B2 R U2 B L F R2
2.	24.13	U' R D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 L' D2 B' L2 D' U2 F' U2 F2
3.	24.14	F L' D2 F' U R2 B L' D L' B' U2 L B' L U' B2
4.	21.34	B' L' U' R' B2 F L2 U' L B2 L' R B' R D2 B D'
5.	22.60	L B' U F' D' B2 F2 L F U' F U' R2 F2 U L D
6.	22.05	B2 L D U B' R B2 L' U' B F2 R F2 D F2 D B2 R
7.	22.27	R U' L D' R B2 L2 U L D L2 D2 R2 B R U' B' R'
8.	(25.26)	R' D F' U F' D' U2 L' R2 U B L' F2 U' F L B' D'
9.	(16.57)	F D2 L R' D L2 D L' F' D L U B' L2 U2 F R'
10.	21.17	U2 B D' F' R2 D U' B L U2 L' B' L' F' R D2 B
11.	22.09	B R2 F L2 U B F' D F D' R' U2 R' B U L2 R F2
12.	25.04	F' D2 L F' R2 U2 F U' R2 B F' L U' L2 F' L R2


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 100!*
Average: 26.45

Times:(22.40), (34.64), 25.16, 23.51, 28.65, 25.04, 26.86, 26.62, 30.16, 27.76, 26.98, 23.77


----------



## insane569 (Apr 19, 2011)

*round 100*Best average of 12: *24.00* 1-12 - (*28.42*) 21.31 25.24 20.48 26.06 26.41 25.52 24.05 (*18.23*) 22.41 23.74 24.80

i did normal


----------



## Selkie (Apr 19, 2011)

*Round 100:

Average: 27.36*

30.40, 25.00, 27.39, 29.11, 27.08, 28.92, 26.56, 26.94, 29.99, 25.76, 26.06, 25.84

Much more consistent and only 1 solve over 30.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.00
worst time: 30.40

current avg5: 26.28 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 26.28 (σ = 0.48)

current avg12: 27.36 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 27.36 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 27.36 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 27.42


----------



## goflb (Apr 20, 2011)

ROUND 100

really weird round. got 2 sub 15s in a row. i dont know how that happened lol =D

1) 18.52
2) 20.99
3) 18.87
4) 18.36
5) 19.13
6) 17.88
7) 21.96
8) 14.32
9) 14.72
10) 18.24
11) 18.14
12) 20.30

average --> 18.45


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Round 100 OH*

20.06, 22.48, 20.45, 19.23, 18.66, 20.83, 21.07, 22.32, 18.27, 20.68, 20.21, 17.99 = *20.18*

Almost there!


----------



## Maniac (Apr 20, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 4
Average: 23.21
Standard Deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 19.09
Worst Time: 26.03
Individual Times:
1.	21.09	F2 R' F' D F2 L' F' L' D' U2 B2 R U2 B L F R2
2.	22.41	U' R D2 L2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 L' D2 B' L2 D' U2 F' U2 F2
3.	19.09 F L' D2 F' U R2 B L' D L' B' U2 L B' L U' B2
4.	23.41+	B' L' U' R' B2 F L2 U' L B2 L' R B' R D2 B D'
5.	25.66	L B' U F' D' B2 F2 L F U' F U' R2 F2 U L D
6.	24.27	B2 L D U B' R B2 L' U' B F2 R F2 D F2 D B2 R
7.	24.02	R U' L D' R B2 L2 U L D L2 D2 R2 B R U' B' R'
8.	22.91	R' D F' U F' D' U2 L' R2 U B L' F2 U' F L B' D'
9.	22.43	F D2 L R' D L2 D L' F' D L U B' L2 U2 F R'
10.	26.03 U2 B D' F' R2 D U' B L U2 L' B' L' F' R D2 B
11.	23.96	B R2 F L2 U B F' D F D' R' U2 R' B U L2 R F2
12.	DNF	F' D2 L F' R2 U2 F U' R2 B F' L U' L2 F' L R2

A little slower than usual.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 21, 2011)

Statistics for 04-20-2011 23:33:56

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Cien*
Average: 21.12
Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 16.80
Worst Time: 30.56
Individual Times:
(16.80), 22.46, 19.50, (30.56), 21.13, 18.88, 21.55, 21.19, 20.16, 22.81, 23.06, 20.44

This came out slower than I expected, I cant go fast along with lookahead.


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 21, 2011)

(19.52), 26.33, 23.54, (29.01), 23.27, 27.81, 28.16, 22.68, 24.29, 28.37, 24.07, 27.45

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.52
worst time: 29.01

current avg5: 26.56 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 23.87 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: *25.60* (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 25.60 (σ = 2.13)

pretty good


----------



## egar3427 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 100*


(18.57) 21.52 (22.44) 19.85 21.90 19.58 20.64 22.27 21.61 20.64 22.24 21.18
avg : 21.14


----------



## scylla (Apr 21, 2011)

round 100:

21,54

missed a few rounds, but had to be here for the round 100 party




12:	00:21.33	x
11:	00:17.94	x
10:	00:21.86	x
9:	00:24.47	x
8:	00:21.27	x
7:	00:22.58	x
6:	00:20.51	x
5:	00:21.86	x
4:	00:26.43	x
3:	00:18.16	x
2:	00:21.19	x
1:	00:22.17	x


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 100
20.18
20.69 18.58 20.43 17.47 19.50 22.40 23.22 22.00 13.19 18.46 20.40 21.88
Comment: I really didn't like these scrambles, but I did pretty OK. I lost my focus after the 13.19 and it costed me the sub 20 average. I am pretty sure that from now on I will be sub 20 every time though. Reconstruction of the "non-lucky" 13.19: (scramble 9. F D2 L R' D L2 D L' F' D L U B' L2 U2 F R')
x-cross: F R' x' L U' L' x' y2
2nd pair: R U R' u R U2 R'
3rd pair: R' U' R d' R U R' y2
4th pair: R U R'
OLL: F U R U' R' F'
PLL: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 21, 2011)

Round 100
20.09, 27.57, 19.55, 27.94, 24.11, 23.07, 25.00, 22.93, 22.02, 24.07, 22.82, 20.43=*23.21*

Meh. Average I guess. The 27s were messed up F2L.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 21, 2011)

Bouah... After a week and a half of vacation with cubers it would be logical to think I'd have improved a bit. Turns out we didn't cube that much at all and BAM : bad average for me 

22.91, 20.48, 22.58, 21.13 (19.20), 20.36, 24.02, 23.54, 21.90, 23.75, 21.68, (24.52) = *22.24*

(2-2 "for" Arnaud. Why do I get the feeling this is not going to get any better for me ? ^^')


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 100 Results*​

cubeflip	15.42
goflb	18.45
EricReese (ZZ) 19.59
ooveehoo	19.82
amostay2004 (OH)	20.18
AvGalen	20.18
Verack	20.63
TiLiMayor	21.12
egar3427	21.14
scylla	21.54
celli	21.72
Zoé	22.24
Speedsolver	22.28
Jakube	22.52
Maniac	23.21
RyanReese09 (OH?)	23.21
Mike Hughey	23.37
insane569	24.00
tozies24	25.01
CommaYou	25.60
antoineccantin (OH)	26.06
Deluchie	26.45
Selkie	27.36
Vinny	29.53

Congratulations to cubeflip and goflb, who graduate this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 25, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 101st round:

D U' B' U R' B L U F L' R2 D B2 L F L2 R' F2
U F2 U R' D' F' U L R2 U' B' L' R2 U' F2 L' U' F2 U2
R' B' L' B' D' R2 U L2 D' F L2 D2 L2 R' F2 R' U' R'
F2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 R F' R2 U B' R2 F2 D2 R U' F U'
F2 L F' L U2 R D R' B L' D R B' U2 F2 R' U
R U' L2 R B' D' L' F' D U' L' R2 F2 L U2 B2 U F2
D' L' U2 F2 U B' D F D2 L D' U2 F2 U B' L' R U'
F2 D' L2 R B R' U F R B' F2 U L' F D' B D
R F R2 D2 B' L' F D' B' R' D U B' F' R D U' R2
D L' D2 B' D' R2 B D2 L' B' F2 R' F' L2 B' D2 U
L D' L' B R F2 D' B R2 D R' F' U' F2 D' B' F' U'
B U B F2 L' F2 D2 F2 L2 B' R U' B F L2 D U R2


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

yay PB! Sub 20, amazing average

Average of 12: 19.59
1. 19.61 F' R' B' L R2 U' B2 F' L2 B2 F' L2 B' L D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U D F R2 D' 
2. 18.71 B2 F' D' L2 U F2 D R D B2 F R2 U' B' L2 R U B' D' U L2 B' L' B' U2 
3. (21.69) F2 L2 R' D L2 D' B D B' U R2 F2 D2 L' U F U F U L F2 U' B2 U2 L 
4. 18.76 U' L2 U R' B F2 L2 D' B' U2 B F' U B R' D' F' L B' L' B D' R D L' 
5. 18.91 R' D2 R2 L' F2 B' D L' R2 F2 R' B' R B2 L2 B R2 B L2 D' B2 R2 L2 B L 
6. 19.29 R B' D2 F U D' B' U' B' D R' D' F2 B L2 F L' R2 F2 U' D2 R2 B' L2 U2 
7. 20.79 R' B' D U' R B2 R' U' D2 F U' L' U D F D B R' D U' L' B' U R' D 
8. 21.05 U' D2 R D2 U' R' U D' B U2 L R' B' R B' F U L' R' F R F U B U 
9. 19.33 F' R' U' R2 D R' L' D' F L' R' D R D' U2 L B2 L R' B2 L2 D2 B' D' U' 
10. 18.52 B R2 L2 F B2 D' U' B2 D' L D' U R' B2 F' R B' U L D' F' B2 R U2 L2 
11. 20.96[lol 3 second T perm, stupid lockup] D L' D' B D' F2 L R D U R F2 L B2 R2 U' R' B2 F U R2 F' B R2 B 
12. (18.44) U D2 F2 U B L' U2 L U2 B2 D2 L B R' F2 L' D' L' D' B' U2 B2 R' U R'

Ignore scrambles


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> yay PB! Sub 20, amazing average
> 
> Average of 12: 19.59


Two questions:
1. Was this for round 100 or round 101?
2. Was this ZZ?


----------



## EricReese (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh wow you ninja ended the round :O this was supposed to be for round 100, dang you Mike 

Yes it is ZZ, I'm sorry. I will redo this round with your scrambles?


----------



## Norbi (Apr 21, 2011)

round 101:

Average: 21.06
Standard Deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 16.97
Worst Time: 28.25
Individual Times:
1.	22.30	U2 B L' R' F2 D U' L' D L' R' B F2 L2 R2 B' F' U' B F R D2 U B2 L'
2.	17.81	U2 R' B D U' R' B F' L' R' D' R2 D U2 R D' L B2 F2 U' B' R2 B L2 R2
3.	19.47	U B' F D2 U' L' B' D U R D R2 B2 F' L' R2 F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 U' L2 F
4.	25.00	B2 D U' B D U B2 F D2 U' F L B F2 U2 R2 D2 F D' U R U' B' L' U2
5.	17.47	B F' L2 D2 U2 L2 R D' L' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' D2 R2 D B F R' D2 U L R D
6.	21.98	L' R B' U' L2 U L2 R' D U B2 D' R B2 F2 L2 R' U' L B' F' D U2 L' F2
7.	25.05	D' U2 L D2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' L' U2 L2 U' L2 B' F U2 R' F L' B L' U' R' U'
8.	17.70	U2 R' D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F' L2 R' F2 U B' F2 L D2 B' F2 L' R2 B' R F' R'
9.	20.58	L2 D2 B F2 L' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L D2 U' L' R D' U L R U' R' B' R
10.	23.28	D' U2 L R D2 U B' U L R D2 U2 R' B' F' U2 F2 D' U2 B F D' U' F' R
11.	(28.25)	B F' U2 R F' L' F' L' R B2 F' D' B' F D2 F' U2 F D L2 R' D U' R' B'
12.	(16.97)	B2 F' L2 D U B2 F D U2 B' L D2 U2 L2 R' U B2 F2 R2 B F D U' L2 F'

ignore scrambles


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Oh wow you ninja ended the round :O this was supposed to be for round 100, dang you Mike
> 
> Yes it is ZZ, I'm sorry. I will redo this round with your scrambles?


 
It's no problem - I'll add you to last round's results. I just wanted to do it properly.


----------



## scylla (Apr 21, 2011)

round 101

21,68


12:	00:24.59	x
11:	00:19.47	x
10:	00:24.47	x
9:	00:20.46	x
8:	00:21.25	x
7:	00:18.03	x
6:	00:21.10	x
5:	00:26.62	x
4:	00:19.35	x
3:	00:25.38	x
2:	00:19.47	x
1:	00:21.25	x


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 21, 2011)

26.38, (19.94), 23.97, 24.50, 25.82, 26.82, (30.13), 29.45, 24.86, 26.43, 27.46, 25.61
=26.13
i screwed up some really awesome scrambles...


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Round 101:*

26.43, 25.90, 32.35, 22.84, (35.41), 22.08, 24.96, 20.39, 24.88, 31.15, (20.20), 25.23 ==>>> *25.63*

3 in the 30's, I guess thats what happens when you practice bigger cubes instead of the 3x3.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 22, 2011)

Average: 27.72
*OH*
1.	29.28	
2.	30.56	
3.	*(19.18)*
4.	25.95	
5.	*(30.65)* 
6.	29.30	
7.	29.12	
8.	24.88	
9.	30.25
10.	28.79	
11.	26.43	
12.	22.64

Good average. The 19.18 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 101*
Average: 25.42

21.65, 28.86, 26.80, 25.94, 26.60, 25.58, 25.58, [22.45, 25.46, 25.27, (20.15), (32.32)] 

Pretty good, mostly because I haven't really solved alot  in a few days. Also 24.39 avg of 5 in there


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 101 
Average: 22.989 (at least that is what qqtimer says. in the avg. of 12 you take out the best and worst time right? and the timer does it for you right?)

22.880, 23.000, (18.900) , 24.560, 21.220, 19.130, (30.880) , 26.220, 24.020, 22.520, 25.430, 20.910
4. messed cross up 8.butchered cross


my first solves in a race thread. i used my stackmat timer and inputed the data into qqtimer manually.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 22, 2011)

Statistics for 04-21-2011 20:07:48

*TiLiMayor - Ronda Ciento uno*
Average: 20.09
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 17.00
Worst Time: 25.27
Individual Times:
20.30, 18.55, 19.03, 19.91, 18.65, 19.02, (25.27), 23.13, 19.72, 22.36, 20.22, (17.00)

Slowed down for a couple of solves, ruined the average. This is where I am, hanging in the 20.


----------



## celli (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 101
AVG: 21.41

20.43, 20.52, 21.72, 22.89, (19.46), (28.13), 22.25, 20.00, 23.65, 20.86, 21.58, 20.19


----------



## Zoé (Apr 22, 2011)

Ah ! A bit of practice this morning and I'm getting normal averages again, cool 
I messed up two pairs on the the 25.14 >_<

23.40, 20.73, 23.62, (18.41), 21.79, 19.85, 22.46, 20.66, 19.32, 21.80, 25.14, 19.96=*21.36*


----------



## Verack (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 101

*Average: 19.98*

18.43, 22.21, 20.84, 20.81, 18.78, 18.12, 18.10, 20.91, 21.35, (17.39), (22.29), 20.30

YESSS!! First sub-20 average! So happy! I love my new F-II!


----------



## egar3427 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 101*

20.73 19.92 19.65 21.18 21.39 22.55 (22.62) 20.69 19.05 (16.26) 21.27 19.03

average : 20.55


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Round 101 OH*

18.60, 19.57, 22.31, 23.44, (17.41), 19.45, 19.63, 20.21, (26.41), 17.60, 19.51, 25.98+ = *20.63*

Argh..stupid 26 and 25!!


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 22, 2011)

1. 23.00
2. 17.52
3. 22.33
4. 13.28 
5. 20.68
6. 18.11 
7. 21.71
8. 20.28
9. 19.13
10. 21.50
11. 19.15
12. 22.80

*Average: 20.32*
oh so close...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2011)

Round 101
22.43
22.92, 22.59, 22.52, 21.48, 21.91, 23.55, 22.24, 21.30, (26.16), 23.92, 21.85, (19.36)

Not bad for me.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mike mind getting your next round on video for me? I wish to critique .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Mike mind getting your next round on video for me? I wish to critique .


 
I really need to get around to doing this. The problem is just that it takes a little extra effort to make a video, and I haven't done it. Perhaps I will try this week.

I must admit honestly that I haven't been practicing at all the past few weeks; I've been working on freeslice for big cubes, square-1, and megaminx. About a month ago I got kind of sick of 3x3x3 and decided I'd just mostly quit working on it for a while, except for the races and competitions. It's kind of funny, because my times seem to have improved slightly since I did that.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Apr 23, 2011)

Round 101:

24.11, 23.19, 22.88, 23.81, 18.72, 29.68, 25.33, 19.65, 23.41, 22.31, 23.64, 25.44

best time: 18.72
worst time: 29.68

current avg5: 23.12 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 22.80 (σ = 2.36)

current avg12: 23.38 (σ = 1.55)
best avg12: 23.38 (σ = 1.55)

session avg: 23.38 (σ = 1.55)
session mean: 23.51


----------



## Selkie (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round: 101*
Event: Speed

*Average: 27.98*

A very average average! Not enough sub-25 for my liking but heh, at least none over 30 I guess. Put in lots of practice on 3x3, with lots more to come over the Easter break.

27.86, 28.22, 28.87, 26.64, 29.65, (29.92), (23.30), 28.29, 29.02, 28.42, 27.73, 25.11

number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.30
worst time: 29.92

current avg5: 28.15 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 28.15 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 27.98 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 27.98 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 27.98 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 27.75


----------



## Jakube (Apr 23, 2011)

*Round 101: 20.42*

23.11, 22.19, 18.92, 18.94, 17.97, 18.54, 21.41, 19.51, (30.23), 18.92, 24.64, (16.31)

So close...


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 101*

*22.69*

23.38 20.91 23.69 24.59 (28.08) 21.52 24.22 23.25 (19.55) 20.30 22.16 22.84

Average average nothing special...


----------



## MovingOnUp (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah First time and I did terrible on this average but I have yet to get a sub 20 PB so you know...

Round 101
1. 32.06
2. 31.26
3. 26.08
4. 22.24
5. 29.59
6. 27.89
7. 33.16
8. 27.22
9. 32.88
10. 28.32
11. (35.59) I dont know all my PLLs haha
12. 29.28

First time so dont judge trying to obviously get sub 20


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 101
19.93
23.46 17.65 21.96 18.75 17.05 (15.97) (24.03) 18.59 20.56 19.41 20.30 21.59
Comment: ALMOST messed it up at the end. I always get nervous when I do a great solve, so I would rather do a 17 and a 17 then a 17 and a 15

What is the score Zoé?


----------



## Zoé (Apr 24, 2011)

3-2 for you... Damn, why didn't you mess it up ?  (and I think it will take a while before I start winning again now ! pffff why did you get so good all of a sudden ? ^^)


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 24, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Yeah First time and I did terrible on this average but I have yet to get a sub 20 PB so you know...
> 
> Round 101
> 1. 32.06
> ...


 
What is your average?


----------



## caseyd (Apr 24, 2011)

1. 24.49 ( hooray for lookahead)
2. 26.91
3. 22.23 (yay pll skip)
4. 27.23 ( lost an f2l in lookahead  )
5. 27.32
6. 29.64 ( messed up an f2l)
7. 27.24
8. 28.25
9. 18.76 ( nl, i saw a u turn let me then pair 2 f2ls at once, still non lucky PB)
10. 23.49
11. 26.08
12. 27 .38

one of my best averages ever, definitely better than yesterday at cornell ( i had 2 pops with sup 30 times in there)


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 24, 2011)

round 101
regular 3x3

19.64, 21.25, 25.57, 26.14, 21.21, 23.32, 24.62, 24.93, 24.29, 24.21, 21.85, 24.61= *23.58*


----------



## Vinny (Apr 24, 2011)

*Round 101*

Roux 

20.68 23.59 23*.91 25.97 21.10 21.29 22.27* 24.77 (33.18) 20.76 (18.93) 26.37 = *23.07*
Sub 20 Roux single! Even though I missed the spacebar like twice...

Bolded is my PB Ao5, 22.49. However, not a PB Ao12


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

Round 101
3x3 One Handed

26.78, 28.05, (24.01), 25.76, (34.75), 28.58, 25.44, 26.53, 24.51, 27.23, 24.87, 33.95

avg12: 27.17 (σ = 2.58)


----------



## insane569 (Apr 25, 2011)

Best average of 12: *23.33* round* 101*
1-12 - 22.26 24.65 20.44 23.06 21.65 25.91 24.54 25.21 24.22 21.40 (26.60) (18.42)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 101*

Average = 25.51

Pretty Good for a months break

23.26, 27.86, 27.74, 23.15, 27.60, 21.15, (18.41), 27.83, 26.54, 25.27, (28.54), 24.72 = 25.15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 101 Results*​

AvGalen	19.93
Verack	19.98
TiLiMayor	20.09
danthecuber	20.32
Jakube	20.42
egar3427	20.55
amostay2004 (OH)	20.63
Norbi	21.06
Zoé	21.36
celli	21.41
scylla	21.68
Mike Hughey	22.43
Tall5001	22.69
sa11297	22.99
Vinny (Roux)	23.07
insane569	23.33
SoLarisAU	23.38
Elbeasto94	23.58
Deluchie	25.42
Jedi5412	25.51
tozies24	25.63
caseyd	26.06
CommaYou	26.13
Hershey (OH)	27.17
antoineccantin (OH)	27.72
Selkie	27.98
MovingOnUp	29.77

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 28, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 102nd round:

B R' U' R' U' F2 D2 B U B' F D F L' D F L' R
L D' F' R F2 L B' R' D R' U' B L2 D R B' D' R'
D U' B' U' L B' D' B L' B' R U' R' U B' L' B
B R2 D' L U' F' R' D U' R U R F' D2 B' U B' U
L R2 U' R D2 F D' L U F' D2 U' L D' R' U R' U2
F' D2 R B R' F L' R2 F' U' L D U B' R F' U' R'
D' B2 R D L' R U' B2 L' B' U2 L' B2 D2 F' L D U'
D' L U F2 L2 R2 U2 L' U' R2 B D' F D U L B U2
L D' U2 B D' R D L2 F' U L2 U2 F' R D B D' U'
L' D' F R D' F L2 D' L' F' L' B2 D B' F' L' R' U2
D B' F' L' B2 L' U2 R' U' R D B L' U L D B U
B2 U' R2 U2 B' L' B L F R' D R2 U2 L U F R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 102
22.77
(25.32), 21.68, 24.85, 20.21, 23.86, 19.56, 24.53, 20.59, (19.22), 23.32, 24.54, 24.58


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Round 102- Tozies24*

22.37, 25.04, 23.87, 20.36, (33.56), 24.13, 24.26, 21.25, (19.72), 24.63, 22.12, 24.79 ==>>> *23.28*

All times except two are sub 25  The 33.56 solve I got stuck on the last two f2l pairs because i had both corners oriented correctly in the bottom layer, but they were in the wrong spot. Oh well, still happy about this performance.


----------



## Mnts (Apr 25, 2011)

Round 102
*28.67* 31.50, 25.45, (23.38), 26.42, (33.47), 30.58, 26.58, 29.34, 28.89, 30.09, 30.36, 27.52
First time I do that kind of race


----------



## Hershey (Apr 25, 2011)

EDIT:

Sorry, I no longer want to apart of the race to sub 20. I was competing in this race by solving one handed, but there is already a race to sub 20 for OH solves.

Take my name out please? Thanks.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 26, 2011)

Best average of 12: *22.97* round *102* 
1-12 - 24.06 23.60 21.23 22.33 22.58 20.33 (25.84) (16.66) 22.42 24.92 24.04 24.22


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 102

Avg: 19.13

20.03 
19.30 
17.66 
19.62 
22.37 
19.78 
19.55 
18.56 
21.23 
18.88 
17.88 
14.65

This here was one BEAUTIFUL average! Loving that 14!  

Also my first sub 20 average in this race!


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 26, 2011)

round 102
regular 3x3

22.65, 23.28, 23.76, 18.32, 26.85, 28.31, 18.42, 25.07, 17.32, 27.49, 27.48, 20.88= *23.42*

a few sub 20 solves in there


----------



## Keban (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello all!
I haven't been speed cubing much lately, mostly solving puzzles that I don't normall solve (FTO, SQ1 ect).
My times are OK ish, would've been better if it weren't for the last two.
Colour Neutral
*Average; 24.54*
21.53, 23.93, 26.21, 25.04, 27.80, 22.93, 23.97, 21.05, 24.02, 23.16, 29.55, 26.78
Not bad, not great though.


----------



## Zoé (Apr 26, 2011)

Han ! GOOD average for me today  
(23.87), 21.89, 21.54, 19.47, (17.06), 19.83, 21.89, 17.49, 19.65, 19.82, 21.89, 21.19 = *20.47*
The best avg 3/5 is 18.93, which is beating my previous PB so... happy happy happy ! ^^


----------



## celli (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 102:
AVG: 21.75

(24.87), 22.48, 22.98, (19.42), 21.10, 22.49, 21.84, 23.26, 23.29, 20.44, 19.95, 19.62


----------



## Verack (Apr 26, 2011)

Round 102

*Average: 19.40*

16.95, 21.29, 21.33, 16.61, 19.87, 21.38, 20.25, (14.92), 17.74, 19.52, (25.14), 19.03

lol, insane round. More then 10 sec between best and worst times.


----------



## Selkie (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 102*

*Average: 27.54*

(24.66), 28.94, 29.31, 25.33, 28.15, (31.63), 27.52, 26.97, 30.58, 26.81, 25.21, 26.63

Little improvement but this set was stackmatted. The 31.63 was a PLL skip, go figure!


----------



## CommaYou (Apr 27, 2011)

23.48, (21.37), (27.61), 21.72, 23.71, 23.98, 21.53, 26.84, 25.43, 25.15, 22.49, 23.82
=23.81

yay, ao12 pb
no really great times, but pretty consistently low 20s


----------



## Super (Apr 27, 2011)

First post in this forum hehe and first time in the competition of course

Round 102

Average: 26.61 seconds
Individual Times: 25.76, (30.12), 29.44, 29.07, 23.60, 28.93, 24.47, 23.40, 26.02, (21.50), 26.34, 29.07

did this with my friends cube and i am not so good with it, but still this is normally my avg at the moment


----------



## Blablabla (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 102
*23.19*

18.56 28.08 22.39 21.06 22.55 20.44 (17.56) 23.39 (30.00) 26.09 25.29 24.08


----------



## Deluchie (Apr 27, 2011)

Round 102
Average: 25.78

26.24, 26.27, 25.66, 22.46, 24.70, 25.88, (31.88), 26.98, 25.30+, (22.66), 27.45, 26.62 

Havent practiced 3x3 since Thursday, So my times are not quite up to par but the times are much more consistent. Weird


----------



## ferpsg (Apr 27, 2011)

*Round 102*

*Average: 18:20*

17.90, 17.13, 16.63, 16.68, 20.56, 22.98, 20.72, 14.45, 20.31, 17.05, 16.32, 18.73 

Couldn't cube a lot last weeks cause of school, but got back with this amazing (for me) average


----------



## spdcbr (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 102*

23.63 , 23.78 , 31.63 , 24.53 , 29.18 , 28.57 , 29.16 , 28.60 , (32.53) , (20.62) , 26.99 , 27.14 = *27.32
*

Trying to get my times back low after no cubing for over a year :/ Note the inconsistent times lol


----------



## TiLiMayor (Apr 28, 2011)

Statistics for 04-27-2011 21:51:11

TiLiMayor - Ronda Ciento Dos
Average: 19.59
Standard Deviation: 2.01
Best Time: 16.00
Worst Time: 25.11
Individual Times:
23.08, 20.71, 16.25, 20.00, 17.46, 18.80, (25.11), (16.00), 21.33, 16.47, 22.00, 19.78

Fairly good average, I got 18.67 in a warm up Ao12, PB.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 102: 21.67*

18.46, 21.36, (35.27), 21.17, 23.13, 23.15, 21.75, (16.98), 18.75, 22.09, 24.77, 22.02


----------



## zipzap321 (Apr 28, 2011)

Color Neutral

Round 102- 20.31 (σ = 1.66)
22.26, 18.82, 19.92, (17.14), (29.58), 21.25, 19.14, 23.17, 18.16, 21.45, 20.74, 18.14


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 102 - Yellow Cross*
18.89, 24.08, (18.59), 19.02, 25.11, 20.04, 20.62, 21.54, 21.29, 22.14, (30.10), 24.70 = *21.74*.


----------



## scylla (Apr 28, 2011)

round 102

20,80!

12:	00:20.16	x
11:	00:16.59	x
10:	00:23.06	x
9:	00:26.91	x
8:	00:20.33	x
7:	00:22.46	x
6:	00:20.44	x
5:	00:28.52	x
4:	00:17.27	x
3:	00:17.03	x
2:	00:18.57	x
1:	00:21.83	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 102 Results*​

ferpsg	18.20
SixSidedCube	19.13
Verack	19.40
TiLiMayor	19.59
zipzap321 (color neutral)	20.31
Zoé	20.47
scylla	20.80
Jakube	21.67
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	21.74
celli	21.75
Mike Hughey	22.77
insane569	22.97
Blablabla	23.19
tozies24	23.28
Elbeasto94	23.42
CommaYou	23.81
Keban (color neutral)	24.54
Deluchie	25.78
Super	26.61
spdcbr	27.32
Selkie	27.54
Mnts	28.67

Congratulations to ferpsg, who graduates this round!

Verack is one round from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 2, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 103rd round:

F2 L F' R2 B R' U' F2 D' U2 L R2 D' U' L' F R2 F
L B' U2 F' U R' U2 B' D U R2 B F R2 F U' R' U'
D B2 R U2 L' B F' R2 F L2 F2 L' B' D L B' L U'
L2 F R' B F2 U F U F L' B2 F2 U R2 D' R' F2 U'
L D' U B' R2 F2 D' R F2 D2 L' D B' U R D2 F' U2
F2 L' F' L2 F D' L D2 L R' D U B' F2 R U2 F2
F' D L' D' L2 F' R2 U' B D' F D F2 D' R' U2 F' R U'
R' B L B2 D' F2 R' U L' F R' D2 F2 D R F D F
D2 R2 D' U' B2 L2 B' U L' D2 L2 F L B2 L' D' U L2 F2
B' L2 D' B' L' F' L2 B' U2 L U2 L F2 D2 U' B L' F2
U2 L B U' B2 R' D' U2 L' R F' D' F U' L' R B2
R F D2 F' L U2 L D2 L' B2 U' B2 D2 R F U' L2


----------



## Vinny (Apr 28, 2011)

*Round 103, Roux *

(34.56) 26.07 24.97 25.61 33.20 21.04 (20.51) 24.72 22.63 23.89 21.51 21.62 = *24.53*

So pissed at the first 5 solves >:l
Whatevs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2011)

Round 103
23.99
22.89, 21.85, 25.00, (20.32), (27.74), 26.87, 27.40, 20.69, 21.78, 25.52, 23.24, 24.68

Wow, that was so bad. The scrambles were tough for me.

All I've practiced on 3x3x3 in the past few days is PLLs; I guess that alone didn't help much yet. I have gotten a little faster at some of the PLLs, though.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *All I've practiced on 3x3x3 in the past few days is PLLs; *I guess that alone didn't help much yet. *I have gotten a little faster at some of the PLLs, though.*


 
Good job! Practicing it eh? WHERE BE MAH VIDEOZ?! Keep practicing the PLLs, they will continue to drop.


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 103
The past few days I have been focusing on this more and more. I came out a little bit shaky beacuse I really wanted to get 22.xy or something in there. Too many lockups but still good.

21.14, 24.66, 23.76, 23.99, (29.11), 22.40, 22.15, 23.79, 22.32, 21.75, 24.34, (16.63)===>>>>*23.03 *


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 103
21.740, 21.530, 22.810, 21.530, 23.750, 25.460, 19.530, 24.160, 21.520, (16.060) (pll skip), (25.970), 22.270

avg is 22.43 (new pb)


----------



## SixSidedCube (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 103

Avg: 19.84

21.20 
17.88 
21.40 
21.95 
23.46 
20.19 
14.77 
21.79 
18.45 
17.89 
20.69 
16.99

Rather inconsistent, although STILL sub 20


----------



## Super (Apr 29, 2011)

Well i started to solve more and got my new guhong  so here!

ROUND 103

Average: 26.07 seconds
Individual Times: 23.93, 30.02, 25.41, 23.71, 24.31, 22.31, 31.00, 30.67, 25.84, 23.51, (31.12), (18.54)

the last one is my single record hehe


----------



## Jakube (Apr 29, 2011)

*Round 103: 20.62*

19.15, 19.80, 18.17, (23.23), 23.07, 19.50, (17.97), 19.79, 22.29, 22.24, 20.47, 21.68

A good average, a lot of sub 20 solves, the worst solve 23.23 => That´s great!


----------



## Verack (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 103

*Average: 19.37*

20.09, (16.76), 20.57, 17.81, 16.95, 21.44, 20.11, (24.24), 17.35, 23.52, 18.94, 16.88

Wooo! Sub-20 again! Does this mean I can go to the sub-15 race now?


----------



## Mnts (Apr 29, 2011)

Round 103 

session avg: 28.56

25.26, (23.44), 30.55, 28.18, 27.12, 31.11, 25.28, (32.62), DNF, 31.86, 27.84, 25.75


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 30, 2011)

*Round 103 - Yellow Cross*
24.78, 19.09, 20.03, 21.92, 16.50, 22.36, 21.05, (16.29), 22.05, 21.97, (28.62), 19.59 = *20.93*/.
_2 PLL skips!_


----------



## insane569 (Apr 30, 2011)

*ROUND 103*

Mean: 23.70
Standard deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 18.81
Worst Time: 27.98


average of 12: *23.76* 
1-12 - 22.80 24.13 26.85 22.24 23.75 24.68 (18.81) 27.01 22.62 (27.98) 22.03 21.44


----------



## Keban (Apr 30, 2011)

*AVERAGE:25.03 (Colour Neutral)*

21.77, 32.43, 22.86, 23.75, 26.71, 21.88+, 25.80, DNF(1:00.00), 25.91, 22.52, 24.77, 23.69
I got nervous on the +2, I finished oll at 16 and had an h perm, did a U instead of U2, and just failed from there =/


----------



## Elbeasto94 (Apr 30, 2011)

Regular 3x3 round 103
24.99, 23.58, 24.92, 20.42, 21.82, 26.68, 23.18, 23.66, 18.60, 20.80, 24.21, 21.56= *22.91*


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 30, 2011)

W00T!
Apr 30, 2011 3:48:18 PM - 3:56:10 PM

Mean: 19.68
Standard deviation: 2.56
Best Time: 15.78
Worst Time: 23.08

Best average of 5: 18.84
1-5 - 16.58 (15.78) 21.86 (22.96) 18.09

Best average of 12: 19.73
1-12 - 16.58 (15.78) 21.86 22.96 18.09 20.08 18.25 18.28 (23.08) 16.97 21.34 22.84

1. 16.58
2. 15.78 
3. 21.86 
4. 22.96 
5. 18.09 
6. 20.08 
7. 18.25 
8. 18.28 
9. 23.08 
10. 16.97 
11. 21.34 
12. 22.84


----------



## CommaYou (May 1, 2011)

Ao12 = 23.37
1. 23.93 
2. 22.66 
3. 25.11 
4. (16.87) 
5. 21.64 
6. 25.14 
7. 25.54 
8. 23.06 
9. 24.71 
10. (32.93) 
11. 20.77 
12. 21.14 

woot, pb again


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2011)

Round 103
Average: *27.46*

24.88 , 30.38 , 25.86 , 29.48 , 27.33 , 27.31 , 26.13 , 29.40 , (31.27) , 26.34 , 27.45 , (23.94)

I need to practice my blocks more


----------



## antoineccantin (May 1, 2011)

Average: 26.98
*OH*
1.	23.81	
2.	28.23	
3.	30.03	
4.	26.76	
5.	26.77	
6.	27.67	
7.	29.22
8.	(31.01)	
9.	27.19	
10.	25.72	
11.	24.38	
12.	(21.75)

Fail middle


----------



## Selkie (May 2, 2011)

*Round 103

Average: 27.68*

25.54, 27.09, 30.20, 23.94, (23.55), (38.60), 28.36, 25.16, 27.43, 28.98, 28.28, 31.86


----------



## Zoé (May 2, 2011)

(22.93), 19.19, 21.28, 22.48, 20.38, 18.66, 21.09, 19.73, (14.34), 20.51, 20.24, 21.70 = *20.53* 

Another good average for me  
The 14.34 was just amazing lookahead and it's my new PB ! 
I got way too stressed on the last solve though, because I was doing another great averagel... Oh, well 21.70 with SHAKING hands isn't too bad ^^'


----------



## minime12358 (May 2, 2011)

Let me start out my post with some smilys:       
Ok, so to start, my ultimate was stolen ~1-2 months ago. I have had to practice with a store bought, and my times have been pretty bad (Which explains my extremely long abscence from this thread). 
So today I got to borrow a cube:
Thanks Kevin Zhou (He goes to my school) for lending me your C2!

So.. I did my first average of 12 with a good cube in forever.. Note that I was like 21-23 average before; a sub 20 was rare:
(15.68)
17.33
18.04 
18.94
17.59
19.17
(21.66)
18.97
19.48
19.80
17.99
= 18.67!!!!




These were my first solves with the cube!
Again, thanks to Kevin!
(P. S., should I continue until I officially graduate, or should I just move on to sub 15 board?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2011)

*Round 103 Results*​

minime12358	18.67
Verack	19.37
danthecuber	19.73
SixSidedCube	19.84
Zoé	20.53
Jakube	20.62
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	20.93
sa11297	22.43
Elbeasto94	22.91
tozies24	23.03
CommaYou	23.37
insane569	23.76
Mike Hughey	23.99
Vinny (Roux)	24.53
Keban (color neutral)	25.03
Super	26.07
antoineccantin (OH)	26.98
spdcbr	27.46
Selkie	27.68
Mnts	28.56

Congratulations to Verack, who graduates this round!

SixSidedCube is one round from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 5, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 104th round:

B D' F' L D' L' R U B' D' B' L2 F R' D B' U'
D2 B F2 U2 R F2 D' B2 R F D' U F' D U' F R2 U'
D F' D L' R D F2 U' R U2 R D2 R' F2 D2 R2 F U
D F2 R U' R2 F2 L' R2 F' D' U2 R' B2 F U L2 B2 L'
L U B2 U' B' F' U2 B' L2 B2 R B F2 U' B' U L' F
L2 D B D2 F' L2 F' D' R' F' D B2 F2 D' L D' L2 R
U B U B R2 F2 D' L D R U R B2 F U2 L2 F2 U2
L' F2 R' D U2 F2 L2 R2 U R U F U B F2 D2 R U2
U2 B2 R U' L D B' U L D L2 D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R
R2 D' L' D' R B R' D2 U2 L' B U' F R2 U' B L2
D' B' U2 L B' U F' R F2 L' B' L2 F2 U' B2 D' B R'
B L' D2 F D' L U R' F2 U' L2 B' U F U L' B2


----------



## tozies24 (May 2, 2011)

*Round 104*

19.53, 23.42, 26.18, 20.22, 23.96, 20.86, 25.65, 20.73, (28.00), (19.34), 21.62, 21.37 ==>>*22.35*

The last two rounds I have been really shaky with my hands, but I have gotten pretty good times. The practice I am putting in is really paying off  Once I get rid of those 25+ second solves, I should be able to almost break 20.


----------



## Jakube (May 2, 2011)

*Round 104: 22.96*

(18.05), 24.03, 23.94, 21.22, 25.10, 21.52, 25.18, 21.49, 20.41, 22.83, (27.75), 23.90

This happens, when doing a race without warming up.


----------



## Keban (May 3, 2011)

*Round 104 Average; 24.17 (Colour Neutral)*
24.81, 23.46+, 26.13, 22.41, 31.84, 23.50, 27.63, 20.22, 25.02, 23.15, 20.81, 24.80
24 is about average now. I've been stuck around there for like 1-2 months...


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 3, 2011)

Round 103

Average: 19.49

20.42
19.02
21.69
17.28
19.11
20.68
20.44
20.94
21.16
17.67
16.26
19.29

I GRADUATED! Thanks guys, for the race! Thanks Mike, for the awesome scrambles!  Off to sub 12/15 for me...


----------



## RubiksNub (May 3, 2011)

*Round 104 - Yellow Cross*
21.73
21.89
23.69
21.52
30.63
(32.45)
19.50
23.27
21.53
(18.37)
21.66
27.76
=
*23.32*.


----------



## Selkie (May 3, 2011)

*Round: 104

Average: 26.72*

26.21, 25.16, (24.78), 27.50, (31.39), 27.60, 26.37, 27.62, 27.08, 27.52, 25.32, 26.84


number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.78
worst time: 31.39

current avg5: 27.15 (σ = 0.28)
best avg5: 26.29 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 26.72 (σ = 0.88)
best avg12: 26.72 (σ = 0.88)

session avg: 26.72 (σ = 0.88)
session mean: 26.95


----------



## CommaYou (May 3, 2011)

24.97, 24.74, 24.78, 27.74, 22.67, 27.95, 28.07, 25.34, 26.86, (28.57), (21.84), 25.06
= 25.82

hmm, not good... i didn't like the ll's


----------



## insane569 (May 3, 2011)

*ROUND 104
*Standard deviation: 1.96
Best Time: 18.31
Worst Time: 25.24

Best average of 12: *22.36
* 1-12 - 20.45 22.81 22.69 23.28 23.83 (25.24) 25.13 21.07 20.51 (18.31) 22.66 21.14


----------



## antoineccantin (May 4, 2011)

Average: 25.73
1.	(28.86)	
2.	(23.09)	
3.	26.05	
4.	23.60	
5.	24.56	
6.	24.38	
7.	25.72
8.	27.96
9.	23.31	
10.	28.02
11.	26.99	
12.	26.75

Made my "Alternative Lubix Guhong" today and decided to try it out for OH. It turns out to be pretty good. PB ao12.


----------



## egar3427 (May 4, 2011)

*Round 104*

19.57 (16.73) 18.53 20.91 19.74 19.62 20.31 19.33 20.54 (21.22) 19.92 19.13

Average : 19.76


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

Round 104
24.57
21.88, (19.50), 26.72, 24.37, 25.12, 23.86, 25.74, 22.88, 22.87, 27.06, 25.19, (28.49)

I'm practicing again, so of course I'm getting noticeably worse again. 

Seriously, when I really practice, I wind up thinking too much when I'm solving, and even when I'm doing "competitive solves" like these, I can't help thinking too much, which slows me down.


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 4, 2011)

Come on Mike! YOU CAN DO IT!


----------



## EricReese (May 4, 2011)

Mike what is the breakdown of your solves? I assume full PLL/OLL?


----------



## insane569 (May 4, 2011)

mike your going to dixon right?


----------



## spdcbr (May 5, 2011)

Average: 00:26.74

00:28.09
(00:30.27)
00:26.60
00:29.97
00:29.56
00:25.66
00:28.89
00:22.70
00:27.91
(00:20.98)
00:24.48
00:23.52

First 5 solves </3


----------



## Keban (May 5, 2011)

Average:25.54 (Colour Neutral)
23.54, 24.97, 24.88, 22.06, 26.82, 27.78, 25.70, 20.20, 26.18, 20.86, DNF(25.59), 32.61 
ugh ugh ugh ugh ugh. I practise as much as i used to but i'm getting slower!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Mike what is the breakdown of your solves? I assume full PLL/OLL?


Last I checked, LL was averaging about 9 seconds. My normal average (which this week definitely wasn't) is probably just a little under 23. And yes, I've known full PLL/OLL for several years now. I learned full OLL to get sub-30 - it really made the difference in helping me get there, believe it or not!



insane569 said:


> mike your going to dixon right?


Yes.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 104*

*24.42*

(19.71) 22.00 (30.06) 28.34 25.97 23.63 22.00 23.50 25.09 26.08 26.55 21.03

Started off pretty good had a 17.91 single right before and then my recognition FAILED and i just slowed down. O well i havent cubes like this is a while and my cube needs to be lubed. IS that enough excuses i think i have a few more.... :fp


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Wait, what? 9 seconds? Woah..is it recognition..? I would have thought F2L was your problem, I just assumed like 3 second cross, 5 second LL, then 15 second F2L but your problem is definately in your LL. Since you have known 2LLL for a while I would assume its not recognition, or maybe it is, I'm not quite sure how to answer that, 9 seconds is super high, if you got that down to normal like 5 second'ish, then you can be sub 20.


----------



## Zoé (May 5, 2011)

Meh, not such a good average for me this time. I just got my first sub-20 avg 10/12 during warming up (FINALLY ) and I was just way too hype to do anything good after that ^^

(16.96), (22.71), 21.69, 19.91, 20.26, 21.99, 20.66, 21.06, 20.83, 22.70, 22.23, 20.82 = *21.21*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Wait, what? 9 seconds? Woah..is it recognition..? I would have thought F2L was your problem, I just assumed like 3 second cross, 5 second LL, then 15 second F2L but your problem is definately in your LL. Since you have known 2LLL for a while I would assume its not recognition, or maybe it is, I'm not quite sure how to answer that, 9 seconds is super high, if you got that down to normal like 5 second'ish, then you can be sub 20.


 
I guess it has been a while since I last checked that - it appears to be closer to 8 seconds now. I just did an average of 12 F2L; it was a very typical average of 12, fairly normal crosses for me, and no F2L pair skips (not even premade pairs that I remember), my average was 15.14.


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.14
1. 13.77 B' D2 L' F' L2 U' B R2 U R U2 L' R' D' F B' D2 B' D' R' L' F' U R2 B'
2. (17.74) B' U2 D' F2 D' U' B D2 L' R F2 R2 U2 R F2 B' L U2 B2 D F D' F B' U
3. (13.10) B2 F' U B2 L D2 R L U R' B2 L' U F B L' F R' U' R' U L2 D2 L' F2
4. 16.67 B2 U2 R' U2 R2 B2 R B2 F' L' R B2 R U2 F2 U' L U' L U2 L U' F U L
5. 14.00 U' L F' L2 F2 D2 U' R' U' R2 U F' U L2 U B2 U' B2 R F' L' U' D' R' B
6. 16.33 U2 D' B2 F U F' D2 B' F2 R2 U' L R' F' R' B2 F2 D L R B2 R B' L2 R
7. 14.78 L2 U' B R2 D' U F' L B2 U2 L B' L D2 L2 B2 F2 L' F2 B' R' L' U2 B2 F
8. 16.12 B' D U' B2 R' B2 D2 U' L' R B F2 R2 U' B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B U' R F' L2 D'
9. 15.17 F U' R U F2 R' B L' R B2 F2 D2 R B' L D' U B' D L F U' F B' D'
10. 14.29 U2 L2 U2 L' B F' R B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R' F' R2 D' F' B2 R' U B' U R' F' B2
11. 14.65 F2 R2 F' L' F' D' L' B' L' R2 F2 D B' L U R2 F L F L' F L2 U2 L' D2
12. 15.67 U D2 R' U' L' U2 L2 D F' R2 U B2 U' F2 B2 L D' R' L U B2 F D' U' B2



So I average (very) high 22s (like 22.9 or so), so that says my LL average is actually high 7s. So while my LL is a problem, it's maybe not quite as bad as you originally thought. It's still true that if I could get LL down to 5 seconds, I'd be seeing a lot of sub-20 averages (which would be very encouraging for me - I've only had one 3/5 average sub-20 and none 10/12 ever).

My cross is probably a little slower than 3 seconds, but faster than 4 anyway. I guess that means my F2L pairs are reasonably quick, huh?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

*Round 104 Results*​

SixSidedCube	19.49
egar3427	19.76
Zoé	21.21
tozies24	22.35
insane569	22.36
Jakube	22.96
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	23.32
Keban (color neutral)	24.17
Tall5001	24.42
Mike Hughey	24.57
antoineccantin (OH)	25.73
CommaYou	25.82
Selkie	26.72
spdcbr	26.74

Congratulations to SixSidedCube, who graduates this round!

Keban, you submitted two entries. I took the first one, which is probably the right thing to do, and was also the better of the two. 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 9, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 105th round:

D2 B2 U F U' L' U' B' L2 D2 R D' L2 F2 U2 R U' L'
R' F' R D2 F R B R' B D' B' F' D' R' B2 D' L U'
U2 F2 D2 F2 D L' D F R' B2 F D2 R D R2 F U B R
B2 R2 F R F U' F D' U' L B U2 L' U2 B2 U B2 U'
B2 U L D' U2 L D2 F' L2 D' L2 D L2 B D F2 L F2
F' U B' L2 U R2 D L2 U2 L R' D' R2 U R2 B
D B2 D U2 L R2 B' L B2 D F U2 R' D2 F D L2 D F'
D F' D L' F2 D2 B L2 F' L' D' B D R' D' U' L' U'
F2 R D2 B2 F' L' D L' U' L2 F L' D' F' R2 U L'
B2 D F' D F2 R D F2 U L' F' D R B2 R F' R'
D L' B' L' U' F2 D2 U F U' R2 U R2 B' R2 U2 B2
R2 F2 D' B2 U L' U L' D2 R D' L2 D L2 B R' B2 L2


----------



## gymnerd (May 5, 2011)

Round 105

Average: 21.35

21.02, 22.23, (17.60), 22.28, 21.48, 18.76, 21.11, (25.27), 22.36, 25.17, 19.53, 19.56


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 5, 2011)

Wow. Beginning was disgusting.

25.51, 29.50, 25.96, 25.79, 27.26, 23.70, 20.07[nl], 25.71, 20.64[nl], 25.83, 23.41, 25.39=*24.92 *

Edit-Still OH Mike.


----------



## CommaYou (May 5, 2011)

23.59, 21.55, 22.69, (26.39), 25.20, 20.00, (17.68), 22.33, 26.15, 24.97, 24.41, 26.27
=*23.72*


----------



## Zyrb (May 5, 2011)

Round 105 (my first)

Average: 26.62

12:	28.35	
11:	28.89	
10:	25.09	
9:	25.27	
8:	22.93	
7:	26.69	
6:	25.76	
5:	28.30	
4:	(29.92)	
3:	25.59	
2:	(21.44)	
1:	29.31

No amazing solves in this average, but It's a normal average for me.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 105*

*22.39*

22.61 22.69 20.61 (31.72) 24.96 19.88 19.55 22.81 22.53 25.38 22.84 (16.09)

Grr. I started off good and couldnt get back into it and too bad that 16 didnt count it would have helped me get sub 22


----------



## juanjcgp (May 5, 2011)

Round 105: 26.34

12: 00:25.79 x 
11: 00:25.57 x 
10: 00:25.04 x 
9: 00:22.71 x 
8: 00:25.67 x 
7: 00:24.26 x 
6: 00:28.79 x 
5: 00:28.43 x 
4: 00:25.48 x 
3: 00:27.96 x 
2: 00:26.40 x 
1: 00:29.43 x 

Average: 00:26.30 Best: 00:22.71 
Avg. 5: 00:24.96 3 of 5: 00:25.43 
Avg. 10: 00:25.97 10 of 12: 00:26.34


----------



## spdcbr (May 5, 2011)

Round 105

Average: *25.16
*

00:27.18
00:28.63
00:21.10
00:23.45
00:25.48
00:27.39
00:18.67
00:26.06
00:23.05
00:29.49
00:25.83
00:25.55

Curse those slow solves :fp


----------



## Jakube (May 5, 2011)

*Round 105: 22.15*

24.37, 21.19, (19.01), 20.93, 21.90+, (30.77), 19.57, 24.92, 21.02, 22.22, 19.69, 23.68

I need practice!!!


----------



## tozies24 (May 5, 2011)

*Round 105*
25.31, 20.67, 19.32, 24.39, 22.37, 23.44, (18.07), 23.10, 22.76, (25.79), 25.31, 24.13 ==>>* 23.08*

Too many 25 second solves. All G-perms. Oh well, still a pretty decent time


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

Round 105
24.51
(29.52), 25.61, 22.55, 24.52, 24.45, 23.55, 23.70, 29.17, 23.03, 26.69, 21.83, (18.20)

Utterly ridiculous. I'm not really worried about it, though, because I'm sure a simple average of 100 going at maximum speed without thinking about my solves at all will fix it. This is just happening because I'm practicing so much. By the last couple of solves, I was starting to not think, and you can see it helped.


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Drill your LL, 7 seconds is still sort of "bad" for 2look last layer. Make sure you can sub 2 your PLLs, they were all pretty easy to do except one of hte N perms and one of the G perms for me. Also, might want to spend time changing any OLL algs that you hate, chances are there might be something better


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

Your brother already was trying to convince me about the PLLs. The average of my PLL "best average 10/12" times is 2.8, so I have more than a second to improve to get to sub-2 PLLs. My N perms are still almost 4 seconds.

And yes, I have a few terrible OLLs. I've fixed some of them, but there are still a few really bad ones.


----------



## EricReese (May 5, 2011)

Do you use the N perms with a z rotation in t he beginning? When I use the ones with z rotation they are sub 2able for me. Do you have your pll algs written down somewhere? Maybe I know a better alg for some of your plls, you might be using bad ones and not even know it


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

I know my Ns are bad; I haven't tried to fix them yet because they're relatively rare and I figure there's more to gain elsewhere. Most of my PLLs now are pretty standard, as long as I use my new Gs. I'm still not that comfortable with the Gs, though, and I use my old bad ones on big cubes.

While the algorithms might be part of the problem, I don't really think it's the big issue; I just need to practice what I have (other than the Ns, anyway). There's no reason why I can't sub-2 the rest, except that I haven't practiced enough.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 5, 2011)

Ok for 1 of the N's here is a really simple alg mike: (R U R' U)(R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')(U2 R U' R') if you look it is R U R' U then the J perm then undo set up quite easy! if you use that it might help you


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Ok for 1 of the N's here is a really simple alg mike: (R U R' U)(R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R')(U2 R U' R') if you look it is R U R' U then the J perm then undo set up quite easy! if you use that it might help you


 
That alg is terrible, easy to remember but its way too high movecount 


Better one -> (z [ R U R' D R2 U' R D'] [U R' D R2 U' R D'] )


----------



## Tall5001 (May 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> That alg is terrible, easy to remember but its way too high movecount
> 
> 
> Better one -> (z [ R U R' D R2 U' R D'] [U R' D R2 U' R D'] )


 
That uses D and is hard to remember. The move count may be high but is super easy to remember and is pretty fast!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> That alg is terrible, easy to remember but its way too high movecount


I agree, I've tried it before. I'm as slow with that as I am with the one I use. I can't handle high movecount algs. And I don't like them either.




EricReese said:


> Better one -> (z [ R U R' D R2 U' R D'] [U R' D R2 U' R D'] )


That feels a little like the good E perm; I think I might be able to handle that one. Nice - thanks!


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> That uses D and is hard to remember. The move count may be high but is super easy to remember and is pretty fast!



Hard to remember..? It flows pretty nice for me. Your alg is like 22 moves IIRC, and Mike would need around 11tps to sub 2 that, which sorry to say, is not happening for him. Have you tried the alg? I think its a really good alg, I don't mind at all getting that N perm. In fact my best time on that pll is 1.65


----------



## gymnerd (May 6, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Better one -> (z [ R U R' D R2 U' R D'] [U R' D R2 U' R D'] )


 
SO much better than the horrible alg I was using before, and easy to remember since it's almost the same sequence twice. Thanks!


----------



## EricReese (May 6, 2011)

Note that the first R is just me doing an AUF because I always line the 2 pieces up in their correct places before doing the alg. If anyone cares, here is my other N perm alg, best time on this is 2.00, t he only PLL I haven't sub 2'd. Not as nice as the earlier one, but its still quite a bit better then the badmephistos N perm alg I'm sure some of you are using. PM me if you guys want any other PLLs/algs, I don't want to clutter this thread up too much :3

[z ( [D' R U' R2 D R' U] [D' R U' R2 D R' U R'])

A key to getting this fast (which I am too lazy to do, is to learn to do the U and the D' (in between the [] brackets if you know what I mean) at the same time, I for some reason do both them seperately which is dumb, and probably a main reason I haven't sub 2'd it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

I've been practicing your alg, Eric, and I really like it. It's already about a second faster than my old one. I'm trying to learn the mirror now. (Eric, I'm just learning the mirror of your other one; it seems equally fast to the original to me.

@Tall5001: If you're used to the fast E perm, the D's are a plus, not a minus. Fast people can sub-1 that E perm, and I can sub-2 it. I love U R D algs - they're super fast!


----------



## antoineccantin (May 6, 2011)

Average: 27.16
*OH*
1.	26.33	
2.	30.59	
3.	29.70	
4.	(31.60) 
5.	(17.72) 
6.	23.66
7.	29.60	
8.	26.32	
9.	25.64	
10.	25.67
11.	26.89	
12.	27.22

Fail average; at least the end was not bad. The 17.72 was an OLL skip


----------



## AvGalen (May 6, 2011)

Round 102
22.30
21.58 35.61 23.06 25.03 20.88 20.58 23.61 15.43 28.65 19.65 19.05 20.91
Comment: Best Average 3/5: 0:19.87 (15.43 28.65 19.65 19.05 20.91)

Round 103
20.62
18.06 38.71 20.21 19.83 21.81 22.16 19.19 22.22 20.72 23.36 18.61 16.88
Comment: Best Average 3/5: 0:20.52 (22.22 20.72 23.36 18.61 16.88)

Round 104
21.17
21.40 21.05 20.52 18.15 18.71 19.84 22.91 26.40 22.16 21.96 20.53 22.58
Comment: Best Average 3/5: 0:19.69 (21.05 20.52 18.15 18.71 19.84)

Round 105
20.93
19.53 18.86 20.38 20.18 21.77 18.71 24.18 20.77 26.88 23.09 18.41 21.84
Comment: Best Average 3/5: 0:19.81 (18.86 20.38 20.18 21.77 18.71)

General Comment: Didn't solve 3x3x3 in about a week and I am back to my old level. I tried slowing down, turning superfast, but nothing worked well  It was really nice to be sub 20 for a while. I will start my daily practice again!


----------



## Selkie (May 6, 2011)

*Round 105

Average: 26.12*

27.20, 27.78, 24.83, 21.87, 28.77, 24.88, 28.80, (36.45), 26.52, 25.11, 25.41, (20.55 PLL skip)

Well moving in the right direction, albeit slowly. Happy with the average and it is not too many miles from my pb. Interesting I am a complete Lingyun fan but need to clean my main out with googone so did this set on my Guhong. Still do not prefer the feel but the LL seemed faster to me on it.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.55
worst time: 36.45

current avg5: 25.68 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 25.68 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 26.12 (σ = 2.03)
best avg12: 26.12 (σ = 2.03)

session avg: 26.12 (σ = 2.03)
session mean: 26.51


----------



## Zoé (May 6, 2011)

22.18, 19.32, 21.54, 19.42, 21.17, (18.65), 19.20, (22.33), 20.80, 22.09, 22.08, 20.76 =*20.86*

So that is 6-4 for me against Arnaud... Seems that the student is beating the master for now!  (but I expect the master to start practicing again or it will be no fun for the student anymore ! ^^)


----------



## RubiksNub (May 7, 2011)

*Round 105 - Yellow Cross*
19.88, 21.70, 16.58, 21.61, 19.58, 19.20, (22.88), 18.78, 20.53, (15.92), 19.99, 19.22 = *19.71*!
_Wow, I am beasting today. 
Just did a normal (white cross) avg of 12 before, got 2 14s and set a PB avg of 5 and 12!_


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2011)

Round 105:

Average: 23.41s

(19.68) 22.47, 23.44, 21.20, 24.95, 30.34, 21.87, 20.70, 24.57, 21.16, 23.35
(DNF) << Pop >.<

Started out good =P Meh, considering I haven't cubed in months its not bad that DNF *destroyed[/B ]the average. The solve would've been about 22ish and it would've made the average a 22.xx 


Back when cubing was srsbsns for me I was posting 20.xx averages. Got some work to do lol*


----------



## AvGalen (May 9, 2011)

@Mike: N-Perms and E-Perm USED to be LUR-algs and slow-but-steady. N-Perms are just "swap 2 diagonal pairs twice" and E-Perm is just 2 "identical" OLL's
N-Perm 1 (swap FL and BR): (L' U, R' U2 L, U' R)*2
N-Perm 2 (swap BL and FR): (L U', R U2 L', U R')*2
E-Perm: x, (R' U' *L'* U R U' *L* U), (R' U' *L* U R U' *L'* U), x'

I think it was Rowe (at least he greatly popularised it as "beast") that first decided "let's mirror those algs from LUR to URD and left-pinky the **** out of those D-moves. Until that time, everyone thought that D-moves were slow and should be avoided but now we have cubes that can be turned with a weak-left-pinky without any problem AND weak-left-pinkies have been bodybuilding into muscular powerhouses (because of OH).

@Zoe, you just got a lucky streak and I sucked. I will be sub20 again soon and you will have to keep practising. I don't understand how you can get sub20 10/12 here but not 3/5 in a real comp (Belgian Open) though. Nerves?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 9, 2011)

Round 105
*Ignore scrambles*
Average of 12: 19.66
1. 22.11 L2 B2 L B' L' B2 D' U L2 D2 R L' B2 R' L2 D L F2 U' L R' F2 R2 B L 
2. 22.38 L' R' U' R2 B R2 F B2 D' R2 D' F' U' D' B2 F2 U L F2 U2 F' B U' D' B' 
3. 18.35 B R' D R2 B R2 L D2 L2 B' F' L' U D' R' U' D B' R' B L R D2 B' L2 
4. 17.50 B D' F' L' B2 D' R' L2 U B U' B R D2 F D2 F2 B U D' B2 F' R L U' 
5. (22.42) U F2 U' F R' B2 U2 R2 B2 F' D2 B F2 U D' R B R2 U' F R2 U B L' F' 
6. 17.67 F U' F D L2 F2 L' U2 L2 U' L F2 U' F U2 R2 B2 F' U' R' B' F L B L' 
7. 22.16 L' D L R D' L' B D' F2 L F D' U' F2 U' L' D F2 B' D2 U2 R D2 F B2 
8. 19.53 D U2 L' R U2 R' L2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 B' D' B D' F' U D F' R2 U' L F2 R' 
9. 19.87 D' F B2 D2 U2 F' U D' L2 F' B2 U R' D' L U' D' B2 D B2 F' R D' F R 
10. (16.05) U L U' L' R' F2 B2 U' F B2 D F' D' U2 L B' U L' B D F' U' F2 L2 D' 
11. 18.48 B D' B2 L2 D' B' D U' R F B R L2 U' R' U2 D2 F' R2 F B' U L' R2 F2 
12. 18.57 B2 L' F L R2 D F D2 U' F2 B R U L F' R U B2 U2 F R U D2 F L


----------



## EricReese (May 9, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> @Zoe, you just got a lucky streak and I sucked. I will be sub20 again soon and you will have to keep practising. I don't understand how you can get sub20 10/12 here but not 3/5 in a real comp (Belgian Open) though. Nerves?



Don't underestimate nerves. I had a ao100 of 16.8 or something a few days before my last comp, and my average came to be 21s, with only 2 sub 20's (19 and a 15), 1 DNF, and the rest 20-21's


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to be late today with the results; it's been a busy day. I'll have them tomorrow.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 10, 2011)

Mike, make sure you get a video this time.


----------



## Zoé (May 10, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> @Zoe, you just got a lucky streak and I sucked. I will be sub20 again soon and you will have to keep practising. I don't understand how you can get sub20 10/12 here but not 3/5 in a real comp (Belgian Open) though. Nerves?


 
Oh, I don't doubt you'll beat me again soon. I will not be practicing as much anymore now as I'm starting my exams heuu... in a bit more than 2 hours ^^ (haha, I should actually be reading my resume instead of lurking on speedsolving ! oops xD)
But don't worry, by the end of this summer I expect to kick your ass on a steady basis  
About my sucky averages in comps, stress I guess ? Or trying to use stupid OLLs that I have just learned (bad idea). And that avg sub-20 10/12 was just ONE average. I still haven't done any other since then


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

*Round 105 Results*​

CubesOfTheWorld	19.66
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	19.71
Zoé	20.86
AvGalen	20.93
gymnerd	21.35
Jakube	22.15
Tall5001	22.39
tozies24	23.08
Alex DiTuro	23.41
CommaYou	23.72
Mike Hughey	24.51
RyanReese09 (OH)	24.92
spdcbr	25.16
Selkie	26.12
juanjcgp	26.34
Zyrb	26.62
antoineccantin (OH)	27.16

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 12, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 106th round:

B' U L2 B' L' B' L2 R' D' L' U2 L2 R2 F2 L U F' U2
R D R' U B U2 R F' D' R' B' R2 B2 D U'
D L' F D' R2 B F2 U' F' R B F2 U2 L' U' F2 R2 U2
L2 F R' D2 F2 D2 U2 F U' R D' F' U2 F D F L'
U2 F2 R U R2 F U' B' U2 F L' D' L F2 L2 F' R' U'
F D2 R' U' B2 D F L F' D2 R2 D B2 U' R' D' U'
U B2 L B U2 B U F' L2 B2 R U' R' D R F' D R'
F D F2 R' D F2 D U2 B2 F' U L D B D B D2
B2 F2 L D F2 L' D L U L2 B' R' F2 U2 B' F R2
L2 B' R2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R' B2 R' B R' B F L' U'
F R2 U F D2 F' R F' R F' R B2 U L F2 R U' R2
B2 R' D L' R U2 L U B' D L' D L R D U' F U2


----------



## iizii (May 10, 2011)

1. 21:49 2. 23:88 3. 22:61 4. (15:96) 5. 20:67 6. 19:82 7. 25:13 8. (26:90) 9. 18:78 10. 21:73 11. 20:32 12. 25:77

AVG - 22:02
I'm color neutral, and I made these solves with the GuHong, of course.


----------



## APdRF (May 10, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.90
17.95, 21.82, 18.50, 17.57, (12.96), (22.97), 16.59, 21.16, 19.17, 21.51, 17.69, 17.00 .

Very lucky average with an easy scrambles. I beat my single and Ao5 average  .


----------



## tozies24 (May 10, 2011)

ROUND 106
20.58, 22.60, 24.12, (18.02), (25.46), 22.28, 22.45, 20.90, 22.75, 21.45, 23.95, 24.85 ==>>*22.59*

Getting a lot more consistant but was hoping for a little bit better result.


----------



## CommaYou (May 10, 2011)

23.02, 23.76, 22.69, 26.64, 22.37, 20.75, 22.86, (17.42), 20.57, 23.36, 20.76, (28.50)
= 22.68

wow, awesome times, too bad the last solve ruined it a bit, but i'm happy anyway


----------



## Keban (May 11, 2011)

Average: 21.67 (Colour Neutral)
18.56, 24.93, 20.86, 22.81, 22.15, 19.68, 22.50, 20.20, 16.72, 22.67, 23.88, 23.44
0.0 AND i got this on tape! WTF? guhong is gonna be my main for sure, unless my lunhui really blows my mind.
  
PB!!!!
Video will be here in a bit!

Edit: My video editor isn't working  so i'll upload it in a while


----------



## Tall5001 (May 11, 2011)

*Round 106*

*19.83*

19.94 21.18 21.97 18.55 17.36 (15.88) 18.75 20.13 19.47 (24.47) 18.61 22.30

OMG that was amazingly good. My look ahead was spot on almost no stops on each solve. Wow just awesome also no lucky solves in there all were NL. The 24 was a HORRIBLE cross but other then that WOW. Now if i could do that on a regular basis!


----------



## insane569 (May 11, 2011)

*round 106*
Standard deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 26.77


Best average of 12: *22.34*
1-12 - 19.02 22.47 20.73 20.63 (26.77) 21.94 23.05 21.94 23.58 26.73 (18.09) 23.28


----------



## Selkie (May 11, 2011)

*Round 106

Average: 28.49*

Shockingly bad average 

26.34, 30.39, (23.20), 28.54, (34.70), 26.21, 24.76, 29.69, 33.11, 32.32, 25.29, 28.28

number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.20
worst time: 34.70

current avg5: 30.09 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 26.50 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 28.49 (σ = 2.74)
best avg12: 28.49 (σ = 2.74)

session avg: 28.49 (σ = 2.74)
session mean: 28.57


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2011)

Round 106
21.95
21.48, 22.12, 21.95, 20.47, 21.12, (19.24), 22.80, 22.18, 25.47, 22.51, (25.91), 19.38

Wow, my lookahead was so good on that average! For this particular round, it was definitely OLL and PLL that slowed me down - my F2L was amazingly fast. If only I could look ahead that well every time.

Ryan, I still hope to do a video sometime soon, but I'm just not finding the time to get it done. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## gymnerd (May 12, 2011)

Round 106

Average: *20.22*

18.76, 20.09, (23.46), 17.81, 21.26, 20.13, 23.18, 20.86, 17.92, 19.26, (15.32), 22.98


----------



## Vinny (May 12, 2011)

*Roux*

25.17 (17.08) 25.01 24.69 20.99 18.92 24.14 23.71 28.89 (30.73) 21.49 26.16 = *23.92*

No warmup, plus the 28 and the 30 were just huge mistakes. I need to work on first block pretty bad. I'm gonna be here for awhile.


----------



## AvGalen (May 12, 2011)

Round 106
21.21
21.88 21.44 23.25 21.28 19.55 24.90 39.94 18.84 18.30 20.65 21.96 18.02
Comment: Horrible start, locks and pops, the end "saved" it. Nowhere near sub 20 anymore, although I did my PB average of 48/50 today as well: 20.31. Best Average 3/5: 0:19.26 (18.84 18.30 20.65 21.96 18.02)


----------



## Zoé (May 12, 2011)

20.78, 20.25, 19.38, 19.79, 19.81, 19.93, 23.37, (23.40), 18.91, (18.78), 21.77, 22.41 = *20.64*

Not bad and 7-4 for me !


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

*Round 106 Results*​

APdRF	18.90
Tall5001	19.83
gymnerd	20.22
Zoé	20.64
AvGalen	21.21
Keban (color neutral)	21.67
Mike Hughey	21.95
iizii	22.02
insane569	22.34
tozies24	22.59
CommaYou	22.68
Vinny (Roux)	23.92
Selkie	28.49

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 16, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 107th round:

D' B' D' F2 L R F R2 B L U L' F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U'
R2 D L2 B' U' L R D' R2 B2 F U' B2 U R U2 B U R'
D' B D' B2 D R' D2 L' U B L' B2 D B2 D' B' U2
F' U2 L2 B2 R' B2 U' R' B F L' B F2 L U R D' U
B2 L2 B' U2 B U' B' D2 U L' R' D L' U2 F' D2 F L'
D R U2 L' U' R D' B' L' D B R U' L' F' R2 U2 R
D2 L' U2 L' F L' U2 B L F D F2 U' R D B2 F' U'
L B D' R2 F2 D' U B' L2 U2 B' L D B D2 U L'
L B R' F U B' U2 R' F L U R U' B' F D B'
U2 R2 U F R2 U' L' F2 U2 L2 D2 F R F L2 R2 D' U2
L2 U B' R' D' L F D' F2 R' D2 U' L F' L2 F' L2 F'
L' B2 D F' D' R B2 L F2 R' F' R F D' F2 R2 B U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2011)

Round 107
23.57
26.49, 21.64, 24.02, 22.60, 23.91, 24.03, 20.97, (28.03), 26.34, 22.96, 22.76, (16.20)

That was pretty bad, except for the last solve, which was awesome.



Spoiler



x2 D2 R' D y' R' D R D'
y R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R U R'
U' L U' L' U y' L' U' L
U' R U' R' U R U R'
F' U' L' U L F
J perm
51 moves, 3.15 TPS, pretty speedy for me.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 12, 2011)

Average: *25.77*
*OH*
(17.63), 28.32, 24.38, 27.43, 28.69, 27.18, 29.58, 22.16, 19.40, (31.17), 23.87, 26.68

Darn, just missed round 106.


----------



## tozies24 (May 12, 2011)

Round 107
21.48, 22.50, 29.14, 25.44, (19.81), 22.59, 20.83, 21.70, 23.53, 21.76, 22.50, (34.94) ==>> *23.15*

Shoot.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 13, 2011)

Round 107
Average: 23.15
23.15 25.93 24.18 22.91 21.81 (18.90) 20.78 20.65 21.38 26.03 (26.52) 24.69
depends on PLL, altho I think i just need better lookahead, as always


----------



## spdcbr (May 13, 2011)

Average: 25.56

(18.45)
25.47
27.77
22.10
27.51
(32.02)
22.26
23.69
29.03
25.31
28.38
24.09

I skipped the last competition because I was very sick....I'm still sick so I can't do my best


----------



## Vinny (May 13, 2011)

Sharkretriver said:


> Round 107
> Average: *23.15*
> 23.15 25.93 24.18 22.91 21.81 (18.90) 20.78 20.65 21.38 26.03 (26.52) 24.69
> depends on PLL, altho I think i just need better lookahead, as always


 



tozies24 said:


> Round 107
> 21.48, 22.50, 29.14, 25.44, (19.81), 22.59, 20.83, 21.70, 23.53, 21.76, 22.50, (34.94) ==>> *23.15*
> 
> Shoot.


 
Haha same average.


----------



## insane569 (May 13, 2011)

*ROUND107*

Mean: * 21.55*
Standard deviation: 1.89
Best Time: 18.09
Worst Time: 24.27


Best average of 12: 21.55
1-12 - 19.75 (24.27) 23.57 23.43 21.70 (18.09) 20.39 23.05 19.01 21.21 22.76 20.63


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 14, 2011)

Round 107
Average of 12: 21.78
18.42, 20.41, 23.65, 23.01, 24.37, 24.73, 16.78, 23.01, 18.19, 27.03, 22.22, 19.75


----------



## Keban (May 14, 2011)

*AVERAGE 22.07*
21.84, 19.75, 21.35, DNF(27.89), 19.36, 20.55, 27.96, 26.13, 21.19, 24.61, 17.67, 18.01
Not as fast as last weeks, probably because of the two >25s.
Here's* last weeks* video, tho


----------



## RubiksNub (May 14, 2011)

*Round 107 - Yellow Cross*

Average: 20.23
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 16.15
Worst Time: 25.71
Individual Times:
1.	20.16
2.	23.25
3.	23.19
4.	(25.71)
5.	16.50
6.	21.52
7.	(16.15)
8.	20.13
9.	17.28
10.	19.83
11.	22.03+
12.	18.40


----------



## APdRF (May 14, 2011)

Average of 12= 20.13 [SD= 2.61]
20.29, 20.22, 21.50, 20.37, 20.26, (25.88), 22.82, 18.17, 19.04, (14.39), 19.54, 19.11

The start of the average was very bad...  

PD: the 14.39 was an OLL SKIP  .


----------



## gymnerd (May 14, 2011)

Round 107

Average: *20.40*

(23.91), 23.32, 20.12, 19.22, 21.90, 23.59, 17.58, 21.83, 18.29, 19.26, (15.84), 18.89


----------



## celli (May 14, 2011)

Round 107
AVG: 22.87

22.17, 28.24, 20.01, 19.63, 21.81, 25.11, 21.90, 26.24, 18.24, 25.38, (31.18), (17.06)

Got back from my holidays a week ago, hardly practised last week, so very inconsistent average


----------



## Selkie (May 14, 2011)

*Round 107

Average 27.43*

27.20, 27.56, 32.16, 22.79, 24.67, 28.48, 30.46, 22.72, 32.09, 26.15, 26.02, 28.91

I seem to lose concentration for forums averages currently 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.72
worst time: 32.16

current avg5: 27.03 (σ = 1.33)
best avg5: 25.31 (σ = 2.37)

current avg12: 27.43 (σ = 2.59)
best avg12: 27.43 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 27.43 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 27.44


----------



## Akuma (May 14, 2011)

*Round 107*

Getting there...


----------



## conn9 (May 14, 2011)

00:23.87, 00:20.66, 00:28.56, (00:29.07), 00:21.99, 00:24.72, 00:23.77, (00:20.43), 00:28.34, 00:25.23, 00:23.81, 00:23.09 00:24.50

10 of 12: *00:24:49*

I don't know what we're doing, so I just put my last average of 12. It says race to sub 20, but I got 00:19:24 a couple of solves before.


----------



## Zoé (May 15, 2011)

20.77, (21.91), 20.53, 19.11, 21.61, 21.15, 19.55, 18.55, 20.84, 20.91, 19.34, (17.72) = *20.24*

I've been practicing lookahead and going slow on F2L all night and it really improved my fluency a lot, it feels much better... but now I just forget to go fast on LL ^^' 
So my times are still about the same x)


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

conn9 said:


> 00:23.87, 00:20.66, 00:28.56, (00:29.07), 00:21.99, 00:24.72, 00:23.77, (00:20.43), 00:28.34, 00:25.23, 00:23.81, 00:23.09 00:24.50
> 
> 10 of 12: *00:24:49*
> 
> I don't know what we're doing, so I just put my last average of 12. It says race to sub 20, but I got 00:19:24 a couple of solves before.


 
you follow the scrambles that mike gives us each week. Then you time each solve and post your average that you get with those scrambles and you do it till you get 3 weeks of sub 20 averages in a row!


----------



## Jakube (May 15, 2011)

*Round 107: 22.11*

(26.30), 22.23, 20.49, 26.16, 19.08+, 21.26, 22.81, 21.92, 24.31, 22.72, 19.61, (17.15)

Only one counting sub 20. That sucks!


----------



## Tall5001 (May 15, 2011)

Jakube said:


> *Round 107: 22.11*
> 
> (26.30), 22.23, 20.49, 26.16, 19.08+, 21.26, 22.81, 21.92, 24.31, 22.72, 19.61, (17.15)
> 
> Only one counting sub 20. That sucks!


actually there are 2! the 19.08+ and the 19.61. if you hadnt +2 u would have had a counting 17!


----------



## CommaYou (May 15, 2011)

23.42, (21.33), 25.46, 21.69, (27.03), 24.67, 26.13, 23.19, 22.11, 21.35, 26.67, 26.40
= 24.11

hmm, not really consistent...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2011)

*Round 107 Results*​

Tall5001 19.98
APdRF	20.13
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	20.23
Zoé	20.24
gymnerd	20.40
insane569	21.55
Akuma	21.61
CubesOfTheWorld	21.78
Keban	22.07
Jakube	22.11
celli	22.87
tozies24	23.15
Sharkretriver	23.15
Mike Hughey	23.57
CommaYou	24.11
conn9	24.49
spdcbr	25.56
antoineccantin (OH)	25.77
Selkie	27.43

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 16, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 19, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 108th round:

R2 D' U' L R2 F' R D L2 R D2 L F' D L' R' B F'
R B U2 L2 B' D' B' F2 D2 B R' F U B U R D' U'
R2 D2 F' L D F' U' F D F L2 B' R' B L' B' U'
B R' U2 B2 R2 D' R F' R F D' B L' U' F2 L'
D' U R2 F' R' D F U B' L U R2 B U2 R' F' D F'
U F D B D2 L U' B2 D2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' F U2
U B2 L' U R2 B2 R' B' D R D R2 D2 L B' F' D R2
B F2 L' D R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D R2 D2 U F' U' B' D' R'
R F D' B2 L' U' L' R D B' D2 R2 F' U2 L U L2
B2 L2 F' U L D' F' U2 R2 F' D2 L' R2 B U' R B2 R2
B L D L' U F2 D2 U2 R' B R' D' B F D' B2 L2 U
L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R B' D F U L2 D2 L2 R' F R2 U B2 L2


----------



## tozies24 (May 16, 2011)

18.91, (23.76), 21.52, 21.77, 21.29, 22.00, 22.17, 21.72, (18.84), 22.06, 20.70, 19.67 ==>>* 21.18* (std=1.04)

hooray consistancy! lol, now only to get my times down just a little more... Still personal best for this competition and pretty close to personal best for Ao12


----------



## Tall5001 (May 17, 2011)

*Round 107*

*19.98*

22.38 (26.19) 21.27 (16.00) 19.08 18.18 18.77 19.55 18.38 21.63 21.52 19.08

oops i forgot to submit it! i did it though!! 

*Round 108*

*19.49*

17.93 19.13 20.47 (17.61) 17.68 20.31 20.34 19.90 20.66 (21.30) 19.83 18.69

Yeah i guess that means i graduate? i will still do one round because i belive doing both of these doesnt count! either way i have been averaging low 20.xx and 19.xx lately! im happy!


----------



## insane569 (May 17, 2011)

*ROUND 108*
Standard deviation: 2.28
Best Time: 18.06
Worst Time: 25.93

Best average of 12: *21.59
* 1-12 - 22.26 (25.93) 21.94 23.10 24.27 20.25 21.82 21.38 23.36 18.91 18.58 (18.06)


----------



## amostay2004 (May 17, 2011)

Round 108 OH

17.22, 17.06, 19.10, 24.66, 16.83, 20.24, 21.93, DNF(3.11), 20.22, 25.54, 19.42, 16.93 = 20.23

lolwat. Could've been sooo much better. My 2nd ever sub-18 avg5 here too. Dropped the cube on the DNF


----------



## Selkie (May 17, 2011)

*Round 107

Average: 25.99*

28.31, 25.63, 28.34, 23.78, (22.06), 25.83, (31.70), 26.06, 25.17, 27.05, 23.78

Well following taking some sound advise from the community following posting an Ao12 video in the video section this weekend. This average I went for turnspeed above all else on my F2L. I have gotten very slow trying to perfect lookahead when in reality I can get nearly the same lookahead turning much faster. My lowest average in the thread to date. In fact it could have been so much faster. I have 3 n-perms, 5!! e-perms, neither of which are at all fast for me, in addition to quite a few lengthy OLLs. Going to me optimising all my F2L cases for all 4 slots next.

number of times: 11/11
best time: 22.06
worst time: 31.70

current avg5: 26.09 (σ = 0.77)
best avg5: 25.08 (σ = 0.92)

session avg: 25.99 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 26.16


----------



## Zoé (May 17, 2011)

21.26, 20.52, (18.14), 21.03, 22.78, 20.77, (23.28), 22.77, 22.81, 21.82, 22.92, 20.36 = *21.70*

For some reason, those last few days I have been unable to do anything "good" when it comes to cubing. This is actually not too bad compared to the times I seem to get lately :/ (bouhou)


----------



## gymnerd (May 17, 2011)

Round 108

Average: *20.42*

22.48, (25.68), 20.42, 23.08, 19.15, (17.80), 20.16, 18.25, 22.89, 18.43, 20.18, 19.13


----------



## antoineccantin (May 17, 2011)

Average: *25.84*
OH
1.	21.85
2.	28.24	
3.	21.13	
4.	25.07	
5.	(29.84)	
6.	28.56	
7.	(19.03)	
8.	28.88
9.	28.77
10.	26.30	
11.	23.91	
12.	25.73

Good average, but sooo inconsistent.


----------



## Maniac (May 17, 2011)

*Average:22.24*

Average: 22.24
26.63+, 15.73, 23.74, 19.72, 22.98, 20.82+, 23.25, (13.24), 27.80, (29.16), 17.88, 23.82

Not as good as I thought it would be, but a great single.


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 18, 2011)

Average: 22.02 
1. 22.80
2. 21.97
3. 19.40
4. 23.15
5. (17.02)
6. 23.80
7. 21.40
8. 21.53
9. 22.97
10. 23.78
11. (26.18)
12. 19.40

Needs better F2L...still


----------



## APdRF (May 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.55 [SD= 1.82]
20.52, 19.14, (23.57), 19.42, 18.06, 17.34, 17.32, 20.11, (16.95), 17.67, 17.39, 18.53

Very well...


----------



## CommaYou (May 18, 2011)

21.52, 24.40, 22.67, 24.81, 23.83, (21.05), 21.64, (27.50), 25.83, 23.65, 27.09, 24.18
= 23.96


----------



## Clayy9 (May 19, 2011)

*Round 108*

Average of 12: 22.72

1) (18.00)
2) 24.39
3) 24.09
4) 22.23
5) 20.22
6) 24.00
7) 18.65
8) (25.17)
9) 24.83
10) 23.77
11) 23.57
12) 21.44

I hope this rapid drop in times continues...


----------



## Xishem (May 19, 2011)

*Round 108*
Event: 3x3 Simulator

23.90, 27.32, 38.86, 19.77, 21.92, 18.65, 22.58, 29.59, 34.91, 1:03.67, 24.98, 25.86 = *26.97*

Had some pretty bad solves in there, but pretty decent average for me on the sim.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

Round 108
23.07
(19.44), 21.87, 20.31, 23.02, 24.48, 22.29, 24.31, 24.34, 24.54, (27.44), 19.97, 25.59

Several really bad lockups on G perms (several seconds long!) and a few big mistakes killed me. This could have been a really good average - my lookahead was fantastic throughout.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

*Round 108 Results*​

APdRF	18.55
Tall5001	19.49
amostay2004 (OH)	20.23
gymnerd	20.42
tozies24	21.18
insane569	21.59
Zoé	21.70
Sharkretriver	22.02
Maniac	22.24
Clayy9	22.72
Mike Hughey	23.07
CommaYou	23.96
antoineccantin (OH)	25.84
Selkie	25.99
Xishem (simulator)	26.97

Congratulations to Tall5001, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 23, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 109th round:

F2 U' R2 F' L U2 B' D R' D U2 B U' L U2 R D' F'
L' R2 B' U' R' B U R2 F' R D2 F' U F' L2 D' F2 U2
F' R' B D R2 F U' R' D F' U2 B' L U R F' U R2
U R2 U L F2 L2 F L R2 U' F' U' B' R B2 F' R U'
L U' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 F2 U B' D2 L B2 L' U2 B2 U'
F' L2 F2 L U L2 B R2 U' L F U L' U' B' U R2 U'
R2 B L' U2 B2 R D2 L2 B2 F L R2 U2 F U B2 F' U'
R2 U' L2 D2 U' R' U' L2 B D B' F2 R' D2 L2 B U F' R
L2 U B' R' U2 L U' B2 F2 R2 B F2 U2 F' R' D2 F' U
L' F D' L U B D' R2 U2 B2 D L2 R' B' R' B2 U
D L2 D L' R F2 D' B U2 L D2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U'
B' D2 B' R2 D2 R F2 R F2 R U2 R2 D' B R2 D' U'


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 19, 2011)

How would joining for a sim work on this? The sims I use can't do custom scrambles, would you accept just using whatever they give?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 19, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> How would joining for a sim work on this? The sims I use can't do custom scrambles, would you accept just using whatever they give?


 
I hadn't thought about that; Xishem just submitted a result and it's hard work for me to try to validate results, so I generally just accept what I'm told. Xishem, did you enter in my scrambles, or just use whatever you had? It would seem in the proper spirit for us to require that the same scrambles be used no matter what the event, so perhaps I shouldn't accept simulator results if they're not using the official scrambles.

And Tall5001, I decided to just accept your round 107 times and declare you graduated; if you really don't want that, I can take them back out, but it seems to me that you're good enough to qualify anyway, so I'd prefer to call you graduated.


----------



## gymnerd (May 19, 2011)

Round 109

Average: *20.04* (You've got to be kidding me...)

16.47, 21.78, 22.61, 24.50, 21.44, 16.33, 20.27, (16.10), 17.50, 21.76, 17.70, (DNF)


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 19, 2011)

I'm already sub-20 with CFOP but Not with Roux
Roux:
24.91, (18.48), 28.85, 28.43, (29.88), 28.47, 29.15, 23.66, 26.54, 21.05, 27.53, 25.12

Average:26.37


----------



## tozies24 (May 20, 2011)

*Round 109*

22.85, 19.66, 22.42, 24.43, 22.32, 24.98, 19.52, 34.04, 18.97, 18.36, 25.32, 21.73 ==>> *22.22*

2 24's, 1 25, and then a 34. This could be due to a lack of practice since I got done with school and now am working. Oh well. I have the potential for sub-20 I just need to be consistant


----------



## Tall5001 (May 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Tall5001, I decided to just accept your round 107 times and declare you graduated; if you really don't want that, I can take them back out, but it seems to me that you're good enough to qualify anyway, so I'd prefer to call you graduated.


 
Thats fine i might do 1 more round just for my benefit because i feel i fluctuate recently. But thanks for running think mike i appreciate it greatly!


----------



## insane569 (May 20, 2011)

round109
Best average of 12: *23.03*
1-12 - (26.81) 25.56 21.08 (16.54) 24.93 26.59 21.86 23.64 22.37 24.20 20.59 19.47


----------



## Zoé (May 20, 2011)

21.89, 20.09, 20.12, 20.64, (22.78), (17.76), 21.54, 22.55, 18.69, 19.39, 22.54, 18.39 = *20.58*


----------



## APdRF (May 20, 2011)

Average of 12= 18.77 [SD= 2.71]
17.24, 19.52, (23.88), 16.06, (14.71), 21.46, 20.73, 16.28, 18.97, 18.64, 16.45, 22.33

Graduated!  

If I don't have so many pops, the average would be amazing! Waiting for my Lun Hui...


----------



## iizii (May 20, 2011)

Round 109 AVG of 12 - 21.56
10 of 12 - 21.57
3 of 5 - 20.95

19.88, 23.09, (17.56), 24.23, 24.38, 20.28, 20.47, 20.22, (25.45), 22.10, 19.10, 21.94


----------



## Selkie (May 20, 2011)

*Round 109

Average: 25.58*

25.91, 25.88, 26.54, 24.63, 27.92, 25.74, (29.77), 25.07, (23.18), 25.28, 23.56, 25.27

Well I should be pleased. That would only have been 0.5 second off pb first thing this morning. But having seen great progress and beating my Ao12 record (thats stood for 2 weeks) 3 times so far today I am going to be self critical and say I am somewhat disappointed with this. The lowest of 23.18 is no where near the 21s and 22s I have been knocking out all morning. Still, on a positive slant, I appear to be moving off what feels like a plateau. Still entirely possible to be sub 20 for the UK comp end of July.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.18
worst time: 29.77

current avg5: 24.63 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 24.63 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 25.58 (σ = 1.10)
best avg12: 25.58 (σ = 1.10)

session avg: 25.58 (σ = 1.10)
session mean: 25.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

APdRF said:


> Average of 12= 18.77 [SD= 2.71]
> Graduated!


 
Nice result!
But our policy is that you must have 3 sub-20 results with no over-20 results in between in order to graduate, so you have not graduated yet. This was your Round 107:


> Average of 12= 20.13 [SD= 2.61]



So keep going - one more time and you graduate!


----------



## APdRF (May 20, 2011)

Ok, perfect  .


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 20, 2011)

Average: 22.06
1. 24.61
2. 20.43
3. 19.19
4. 18.31
5. 25.30
6. 19.46
7. 20.65
8. 25.36
9. 19.50
10. (16.38)
11. 27.83 (pop)
12. (DNF)
Inconsistent, and worse than I thought, esp after getting more sub-20s than ever


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2011)

Round 109
23.34
23.33, 22.91, 24.79, 24.94, 23.73, 22.05, (26.66), 25.83, (20.95), 21.82, 22.77, 21.19


----------



## Clayy9 (May 21, 2011)

*Round 109*

Average of 12: 22.00

1) (24.50)
2) 23.21
3) 21.71
4) 20.68
5) 21.31
6) 22.78
7) (18.92)
8) 22.92
9) 19.75
10) 20.34
11) 23.09
12) 24.21


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 21, 2011)

Video :'(.


----------



## zipzap321 (May 21, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 109- 19.42 (σ = 1.63)
17.10, 18.02, 18.37, 28.01, 19.24, 18.13, 21.40, 19.64, 20.18, 16.80, 19.28, 22.87

Yeah Sub-20


----------



## Jakube (May 21, 2011)

*Round 109: 20.48*

19.80, 19.51, 22.26, 19.90, 22.32, 19.05, 25.78, 18.79, (30.51), 19.50, (16.75), 18.98, 18.71

Pretty good times, but the counting 25.78 sucks.


----------



## AvGalen (May 22, 2011)

Round 109
20.41
20.09 24.05 22.41 17.13 21.06 16.53 24.81 22.63 18.97 16.09 20.61 20.66
Comment: Experimented with some techniques. Result was some fast, some normal and some slow solves. More variation than normal, but the result is the same

Round 108
20.31
20.47 18.53 21.19 21.65 22.06 22.08 18.09 19.69 19.88 17.31 21.16 20.34
Comment: Got used to the Guhong 

Round 107
22.33
21.90 25.53 23.31 22.66 21.06 24.52 20.58 21.30 25.05 19.33 19.80 23.09
Comment: Done on a new (POM) Guhong. Have to get used to it again


----------



## thatkid (May 22, 2011)

Round 109
Average : 26.91
1) (20.32)
2) 26.39
3) 27.88
4) 24.63
5) 24.04
6) 29.21
7) 24.81
8) 26.84
9) (31.78)
10) 26.97
11) 29.31
12) 29.04

I graduate form sub 30 race tomorrow


----------



## RubiksNub (May 22, 2011)

*Round 109 - Yellow Cross*
19.71, 20.78, 25.50, (25.52), 21.19, 20.36, 18.36, 19.59, (16.43), 22.06, 18.25, 19.22 = *20.50*.
_16.43 was a PLL skip._


----------



## CommaYou (May 22, 2011)

23.83, 21.37, 20.52, 22.57, 21.14, (20.21), 21.17, 23.93, 23.22, 22.05, (28.71), 24.52
= 22.43

that was great for me


----------



## Tall5001 (May 23, 2011)

*Round 109*

*19.32*

18.75 19.97 19.03 20.78 18.11 17.56 (17.40) 19.96 19.63 19.97 (21.78) 19.47

Ok well that settles everything. Either way it was an awesome average of 12!


----------



## EricReese (May 23, 2011)

(18.19), (50.98), 32.36, 29.11, 25.40, 26.69, 34.86, 44.25, 29.66, 19.16, 25.69, 27.00 -> *29.42*

Pb ao12

lol

event: color neutral Petrus

Number of pops: 0


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2011)

*Round 109 Results*​

APdRF	18.77
zipzap321 (color neutral)	19.42
gymnerd	20.04
AvGalen	20.41
Jakube	20.48
RubiksNub (yellow cross)	20.50
Zoé	20.58
iizii	21.57
Clayy9	22.00
Sharkretriver	22.06
tozies24	22.22
CommaYou	22.43
insane569	23.03
Mike Hughey	23.34
Selkie	25.58
OMGitsSolved (Roux)	26.37
thatkid	26.91
EricReese (color neutral Petrus)	29.42

APdRF is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Tall5001	19.32

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 26, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 110th round:

L2 U B2 U2 F' D R' U' F2 R B' F R D U2 F L F2 U2
D U R' F' D' F2 R B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 F L2 F U'
F' L U F2 L U F2 R2 D' U' R B D2 B2 F R' U R
F2 R2 B L' D F2 L2 D F D F2 L R' D' F2 L2 U R2
D2 B2 L' D' F' R F' D F U L2 R B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2
B U2 F2 R D' L' B' D' F2 U B2 D2 L F D2 L' F' R2
L' R2 B' R' D' B2 U L B' U2 F L' R B L D2 B' L
U' F2 L' U' B' F2 U L' D U2 L' B L U2 F D' U' F'
U' R2 F D B' F R2 B' D2 L' B' D' U L2 F U'
R' F L' U' R2 D2 R' B L2 D U L' F' U' B2 U2 L R'
U R' B U' F R2 D U R' D' B2 R' U2 B2 U' F D' U2
B F2 D2 U2 L B U' L' F' U L2 R' B R' F' D U' R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 23, 2011)

Pretty amazing average considering no practice. 2 skips in it. Pretty nice LLs for the most part.

24.81, (29.85), 23.57, 25.14, 25.63, (18.45[Sune LL. Lol]), 25.74, 26.26, 23.29, 20.42, 22.88, 21.43[oll skip] = *23.92*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2011)

Round 110
22.79
(19.58), 20.25, 23.35, 25.77, 24.87, 22.47, 23.96, (26.27), 20.43, 22.27, 21.24, 23.32

I have to admit I'm kind of distracted with other things (BLD and big cube speed) right now, so I'm not trying very hard here. I hope to really get back to serious work on 3x3x3 after I finish multi at the Ohio competition.


----------



## Selkie (May 23, 2011)

*Round 110

Average: 25.19*

24.08, 24.90, 26.53, (28.18), 27.79, (19.65), 20.91, 25.65, 23.06, 25.92, 28.05, 25.01

Pleased with this average, managed to maintain good lookahead whilst trying to turn faster. the 19.65 would have been easily a fullstep pb if it wasn't for the locky N-perm that must have taken 5 seconds!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.65
worst time: 28.18

current avg5: 25.53 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 23.20 (σ = 1.94)

current avg12: 25.19 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 25.19 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 25.19 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 24.98


----------



## insane569 (May 23, 2011)

*ROUND 110*

Best average of 12: *21.57*
1-12 - 18.94 19.47 19.83 23.10 20.75 21.49 21.88 22.05 23.80 24.40 (24.72) (18.08)
not bad


----------



## Tall5001 (May 24, 2011)

*Round 110*

*19.52*

18.77 (14.71) 17.84 20.30 20.40 (22.90) 22.06 20.47 19.22 19.77 16.13 20.28

idk what happened in the middle!!! the 14.71 was a PLL skip and so was the 16.23! Im just going to keep going on this thread because all the fatser races arent as well put together as this one is!


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 24, 2011)

Screw Roux... (lol)
Going back to* Petrus.*
24.62, 25.21, 22.64, 22.39, 26.09, 26.99, 24.22, 21.25, 28.32, 24.45, 28.88, 29.84
Average: 25.38


----------



## tozies24 (May 24, 2011)

*ROUND 110*
25.04, 21.54, 22.06, (17.38), 17.94, 21.29, 21.50, (25.40), 25.40, 20.62, 21.73, 22.81 ==>> *21.99*

For some reason, I am really disappointed in this result. Maybe because I had 3 25's.


----------



## iizii (May 24, 2011)

*Round 110*

19.48, 24.97, 27.20, 21.96, 24.33, 22.86, 20.12, 24.09, 27.29, 18.13, 27.45, 22.60

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.13
worst time: 27.45

current avg5: 24.66 (σ = 1.95)
best avg5: 22.36 (σ = 1.66)

current avg12: 23.49 (σ = 2.50)
best avg12: 23.49 (σ = 2.50)

session avg: 23.49 (σ = 2.50)
session mean: 23.37

Really, really bad AVG for me, but I did it with no practice at all for 3 days.
Actually, i'm suprised I got sub 24


----------



## Xishem (May 25, 2011)

Round 110
Event: 3x3 Simulator

37.40, 48.65, 48.12, 17.57, 31.61, 21.13, 24.72, 35.80, 23.99, 21.01, 21.01, 19.59 = *28.44*

The inconsistency (σ = 8.99) is laughable  Sometimes I try to spam too quickly on the sim, and then everything just goes horribly wrong as I try to correct it.


----------



## Keban (May 25, 2011)

*ROUND 110 AVERAGE; 21.85*
(Colour Neutral)

17.51, DNF(26.40), 24.90, 24.99, 22.88, 20.82, 22.56, 21.69, 18.39, 22.20, 18.66, 21.40

I really am starting to think about "slowing down and looking ahead" and the least few solves felt like they flowed a lot more. Next time hopefully I'll get sub 20!


----------



## y235 (May 26, 2011)

decided to join the race.
*Round 110*
*Event:* 3x3 speed
*Avg:* 22.24
*Times:* (28.54), 21.37, 25.80, 24.61, 23.06, (15.58), 22.42, 22.27, 19.32, 24.65, 21.29, 17.65


----------



## CommaYou (May 26, 2011)

22.03, (21.76), 22.10, 24.02, 24.39, 24.48, 25.75, 23.09, 22.96, 28.11, (29.28), 24.98
= 24.19


----------



## Jakube (May 26, 2011)

*Round 110: 22.44*

19.41, 20.19, 23.26, 26.28, 21.95, 20.22, 21.45, 19.97, (18.05), 27.50, (29.15), 24.21

Bad, so bad....


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2011)

*Round 110 Results*​

insane569	21.57
Keban (color neutral)	21.85
tozies24	21.99
y235	22.24
Jakube	22.44
Mike Hughey	22.79
iizii	23.49
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.92
CommaYou	24.19
Selkie	25.19
OMGitsSolved (Petrus)	25.38
Xishem (simulator)	28.44

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Tall5001	19.52

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 30, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 111th round:

D' R2 U2 B' F' R' D2 F R2 D L' D R' B' D L2 B' U
B' D' L' R' F2 L2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 L' U2 F R U F R'
L2 R' F2 R U2 R' B2 R' D B' R' B U2 B D2 L2 R U2
B2 L2 B2 U F' L2 D' L' F R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B L U2 F
B U2 L U2 F D' L U' L2 F' R' D2 L2 B' U' B' R U2
R B D R U B F L' F' D2 U2 L B R' F L' B U
U B R B2 U2 B L' B2 F' R B' L2 B' U' R2 B' R2 U2
D U2 F D' B' U R U B' D R D2 B' U2 L2 R D2 U2
B R F2 U' B F' L R' F2 U' L2 D' B' F' U2 F R' U
L2 U' B' D U' R U' R' D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' B' L2 B2 U2
L B U' B' D L R B' D2 F' R U' B' R' D B2 D' F'
D2 U2 B' L2 U2 L' D R' U' L2 B R2 B2 L2 U' B' F' R'


----------



## tozies24 (May 26, 2011)

*ROUND 111*
23.32, 20.44, (16.13), 22.98, 17.69, 20.19, 18.75, 17.91, 23.68, 23.76, (26.08), 18.52 ==>> *20.72*

Best result so far in this competition. I had a chance for sub-20 too, but then solves 9-11 all weren't that great... I got my first sub-20 average yesterday during an average of 100 so I am improving  sub-20 is hopefully going to happen next week


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Petrus
Omgitssolved
21.78, 26.46, 29.19, 25.08, 23.59, 25.37, 19.12, 22.38, 24.94, 24.45, 21.56, 25.32
Average: 24.09


----------



## insane569 (May 26, 2011)

*ROUND 111
*

Best average of 12: *20.94*
1-12 - 20.47 23.51 (26.44) 16.60 19.49 24.82 (13.67) 21.02 19.64 20.69 21.98 21.14

pll skip on that 13


----------



## Zoé (May 26, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to do the previous round because of my stupid exams :/ 
But here I go again... with an average coming out of nowhere ! O.O I'm the first one being surprised it's so good, but one thing is sure : I won't complain about it x)

18.16, 18.74, 22.21, 19.35, 19.71, (16.03), 17.20, 19.31, (24.26), 20.72, 17.94, 19.37 = *19.27*


----------



## Tall5001 (May 27, 2011)

*Round 111*

*51.65*

49.59 46.16 50.34 65.08 55.11 42.40 (40.59) 50.84 56.25 (65.31) 51.00 49.77

I am now racing for OH. I am pretty far away but i cant leave this race its so amazing! Plus its more often the the Race to sub 20 OH and the race to sub 30. So I might as well. The 40 was almost a pb .19 off!


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2011)

Round 111
20.20
21.83 25.94 18.80 20.50 23.52 15.06 19.41 19.78 17.53 23.50 17.38 19.71
Comment: First solves were done with headphone on, last one without. Draw your own conclusions

Round 110
20.92
18.56 21.25 21.30 20.31 20.44 22.53 23.63 20.27 20.96 15.96 22.53 21.00
Comment: Almost no good or bad solves. Done on my new Guhong but somehow it locks. I will investigate sanding it


----------



## Selkie (May 27, 2011)

*Round 111

Average: 24.87*

27.12, 21.60, 25.79, 23.23, 26.83, (21.02), (27.45), 25.93, 24.95, 27.09, 23.91, 22.21

A couple of good solves in there, but felt very inconsistent and my lookahead felt shocking. Still, another step in the right direction.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.02
worst time: 27.45

current avg5: 24.93 (σ = 0.82)
best avg5: 23.54 (σ = 1.73)

current avg12: 24.87 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 24.87 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 24.87 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 24.76


----------



## Xishem (May 27, 2011)

Round 111
Event: 3x3 Simulator

16.05, 20.00, 19.77, 38.61, 24.84, 25.03, 30.39, 30.61, 35.52, 27.40, 21.16, 29.66 = *26.44*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2011)

Round 111
22.76
25.75, 24.72, 25.00, 24.00, 18.11, (17.94), 19.67, 23.52, 26.07, 20.49, 20.29, (33.54)

What a crazy round! Probably my most inconsistent average 10/12 ever. I had a real shot in the middle for one of my few ever sub-20 averages 3/5, but of course I ruined it.  I couldn't believe how bad the last solve was.


----------



## Keban (May 27, 2011)

*ROUND 111 AVERAGE; 21.15 (colour neutral)*


18.93, 26.46, 22.17, 25.12, 23.02, 24.94, 18.41, 16.25, 23.91, 18.90, 16.06, 19.86

I had so many sub 20's near the end o.o


----------



## HumanDude (May 28, 2011)

Round 111
17.27, 22.00, 19.36, 18.47, 20.72, 21.44, 22.28, (24.09), 22.02, (16.59), 20.78, 20.27
Average: 20.66


----------



## EricReese (May 28, 2011)

Sorry for changing events 

19.95, 19.98, 21.42, (19.12), 22.48, (23.14), 21.61, 20.36, 23.07, 19.47, 20.44, 20.90 ->*20.97*

ZZ 2h

Notes: First time ive touched zz in a long time, I'm rusty, though times haven't dropped too much


----------



## APdRF (May 28, 2011)

*ROUND 110*

Average of 12: 19.77 [SD= 1.82]
17.45 21.11 21.29 16.92 19.92 19.60 (21.97) 21.39 18.63 20.44 (16.37) 20.92

*ROUND 111*

Average of 12: 18.43 [SD= 1.73]
18.13 20.25 (21.71) (16.26) 17.81 16.50 16.80 17.15 21.00 18.64 18.18 19.83

I had a lot of exams this week and I can't post my results... =(


----------



## Phlippieskezer (May 28, 2011)

Hello guys. I just thought I should try this out, since I'm nearing sub-20, but am still in that awkward area between sub-20 and 23. 

Round One Hundred and Eleven
*Average: 22.03*
Cube: (A very dirty) Dayan Guhong

Event: 3x3x3 speedsolving (Roux)
Individual Times:

1. 18.25
2. [17.22]
3. [29.37 (Lost track of my pieces, and messed up on my first two blocks... Paid dearly for it)]
4. 18.51
5. 27.84 
6. 23.73
7. 20.68 (Excellent first two blocks, but dropped my cube during CMLL :T )
8. 27.49 (Hit timer late)
9. 22.65
10. 24.19
11. 19.45
12. 25.00

Had a nice start, but then my times went bad... I need to work on the fluidity of my solves - my biggest problem is how much I pause...
Overall, an okay-ish average, but I'm still off, so I'll keep trying. My goal is to first get rid of all singles over 25, and then get sub-20 average...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 29, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Sorry for changing events
> 
> 19.95, 19.98, 21.42, (19.12), 22.48, (23.14), 21.61, 20.36, 23.07, 19.47, 20.44, 20.90 ->*20.97*
> 
> ...



Is it me or every time I do a new method your doing the same one...


----------



## EricReese (May 29, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Is it me or every time I do a new method your doing the same one...


 
I know Roux Petrus and ZZ. I don't know what you are talking about, the last 2 times I have participated, first was petrus, and (IIRC), you then said screw roux, and did Petrus? and then this round I did ZZ. I've been doing zz for a long time.

edit, to clarify, i haven't really been paying attention to your methods, so yea, i haven't been copying you, if thats what you were implying


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 29, 2011)

I figured i'm close enough to sub-20 to join this now

*Round 111*
*Avg. 23.07*
23.61, (28.81), 20.33(PLL Skip), 21.11, 23.46, 25.56, 24.03, (20.11), 22.61, 23.02, 23.25, 23.71


I haven't been practicing much over the past few months but have recently found some time to get back into cubing. So hopefully i'll be able to get sub-20 soon enough...


----------



## d521yts (May 29, 2011)

*Round 111*



*Average: 25.99*

1.	21.32	
2.	(19.05)	
3.	26.43	
4.	24.12	
5.	27.26	
6.	21.90	
7.	(DNF)	
8.	27.80
9.	32.98	
10.	20.77
11.	26.05	
12.	31.24


----------



## iizii (May 30, 2011)

*Round 111* 

21.96, 23.34, (17.24), 22.23, 19.87, 18.17, 17.67, 18.76, 21.47, 23.93, (25.86), 20.71

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.24
worst time: 25.86

current avg5: 22.04 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 18.57 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 20.81 (σ = 2.05)
best avg12: 20.81 (σ = 2.05)

session avg: 20.81 (σ = 2.05)
session mean: 20.93

This was a great session for me!
One of the best I've ever had.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 30, 2011)

Average: 25.44
*OH*
1.	25.95	
2.	22.61	
3.	25.49	
4.	24.81	
5.	(28.10)	
6.	(21.95)
7.	26.55
8.	27.86	
9.	27.02
10.	25.83	
11.	22.52
12.	25.71

Meh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2011)

*Round 111 Results*​

APdRF	18.43
Zoé	19.27
AvGalen	20.20
HumanDude	20.66
tozies24	20.72
iizii	20.81
insane569	20.94
EricReese (ZZ)	20.97
Keban (color neutral)	21.15
Phlippieskezer	22.03
Mike Hughey	22.76
TeddyKGB	23.07
OMGitsSolved (Petrus)	24.09
Selkie	24.87
antoineccantin (OH)	25.44
d521yts	25.99
Xishem (3x3x3 simulator)	26.44
Tall5001 (OH)	51.65

Congratulations to APdRF, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 2, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 112th round:

B2 D' B2 D R B2 R' D2 U2 B' D F2 R2 U2 F2 U R'
L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 B F2 U L' U2 F L2 R U2 R'
D2 R' F2 D' R B' U B2 R F R2 B2 R U' R D L2 R'
U R' D' L' D' L' U2 L R2 U L2 D F D' R2 B D2
D2 F2 U L2 D U B L' R B2 U' R D' F R B2 F U'
D B2 D F L' U2 F R B2 F' U' F' U' L' B2 D' L R'
B' F' U' R B' R' B2 L R U' B2 D' U B' F' R' B F'
F2 L U2 F L' B' D' F2 L' D2 L B2 F L' D2 R U
U' R D' B' D U L2 U L D2 F' U' R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 U'
F' U R2 D2 U2 R B' L' R F2 D' B2 D' U2 F L B' R'
F2 D' L D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R F' L B F D' R' D2 U'
L' F2 D U2 L2 U' L U R D' L F2 D' B2 U2 R' B R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2011)

Video.


----------



## EricReese (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Video.


 
lol

18.12, 17.80, (14.15[2 premade pairs ]), 15.96, (24.63), 20.11, 17.81, 16.28[first ever LL skip, on terrible F2L <_<], 23.06, 17.09, 18.63, 18.86 -> *18.37 average *

terrible F2L on LL skip <_< pretty disappointing.


----------



## Keban (May 31, 2011)

* Round 112 Average; 19.84 (Colour Neutral)
*

16.71, 22.84, 19.47, 21.89, 18.98, 21.64, 19.61, 18.56, 22.58, 19.57, 17.51, 18.64

OOMGGGGG SUB 20!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

EricReese said:


> lol
> 
> 18.12, 17.80, (14.15[2 premade pairs ]), 15.96, (24.63), 20.11, 17.81, 16.28[first ever LL skip, on terrible F2L <_<], 23.06, 17.09, 18.63, 18.86
> 
> terrible F2L on LL skip <_< pretty disappointing.


 
Epic average.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 31, 2011)

*Round 112*
*AVG: 23.46*

22.55, 23.61, 23.53, 23.58, 24.19, 25.61, (27.21), (19.88), 22.72, 24.06, 21.41, 23.33

This was an extremely average average...


----------



## d521yts (May 31, 2011)

*Round 112*


*Average: 24.36*

1.	(19.22)	
2.	23.30
3.	(31.75)
4.	23.16	
5.	22.74	
6.	23.85	
7.	29.23
8.	21.81
9.	26.70
10.	23.09	
11.	26.00	
12.	23.74


----------



## insane569 (May 31, 2011)

*ROUND112*
Best average of 12: *20.11*
1-12 - 18.54 17.45 18.64 23.47 22.63 17.41 21.14 (17.32) (24.37) 23.05 19.54 19.19


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 31, 2011)

Round 112
19.89, 12.57 (PB is 12.54; I was confuzzled), 22.43, 23.71, 16.76, 22.65, 22.57, 17.62, 16.68, 21.33, 18.17, 25.84
Average: 20.18


----------



## APdRF (May 31, 2011)

Oh! Thanks Mike for make this thread!

I'm going to the RACE TO SUB-15 thread. I hope I would see you in there in a little time!  

PS: excuse-me for my bad english...


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

O_O 

23.57, 28.92, 25.59, 22.84, 23.61, 20.87[pll skip], 23.92, 22.53, 18.96[pll skip], 20.27, 25.43, 25.90 = *23.45*

OH


----------



## Godmil (May 31, 2011)

ah, may as well join in 

*Round 112*
Average: 26.85

22.74 33.54 (20.48) 26.74 24.40 23.93 30.77 23.62 25.81 30.47 26.50 (50.95)

Last solve would have been about 25, but I got confused half way through an A perm (cause I'm trying to change algs, and ended up doing half of the old and new one) and messed up almost the whole cube.


----------



## tozies24 (May 31, 2011)

ROUND 112

21.28, (26.74), 23.42, 24.73, 19.98, 20.31, 22.48, 24.96, 25.51, (19.83), 20.39, 22.81 ==>>*22.59*

Wasn't home this past weekend so I couldn't get any practice in. It is too bad since I was really close to sub-20.


----------



## Selkie (May 31, 2011)

*Round 112
Average 23.87*

23.43, 25.92, (28.24), 25.00, 21.64, 23.57, 21.57, 25.63, 21.57, 24.21, 26.22, (21.53)

After the first 4 solves I was sure I was on to a fail average. Really pleased with the result in the end. The best Ao5 in there is my 3rd best ever. It seems when I can hit that 'sweet spot' of turnspeed during F2L where I am just slow enough to retain lookahead I can get some good times. The problem most of the time is finding the right speed, which of course is ever changing.



Godmil said:


> ah, may as well join in


Nice to see you in the race mate 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.53
worst time: 28.24

current avg5: 23.80 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 22.26 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 23.87 (σ = 1.73)
best avg12: 23.87 (σ = 1.73)

session avg: 23.87 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 24.04


----------



## Xishem (May 31, 2011)

Round 112
Event: 3x3 Simulator

25.47, 25.37, 17.21, 19.90, 22.88, 21.39, 18.71, 24.32, 24.20, 22.31, 16.33, 20.94 = *21.72*

Solid average.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 1, 2011)

*Round 112-OH*

*51.91*

50.13 49.42 59.47 57.71 47.58 47.10 (45.05) 47.34 56.91 (61.85) 54.35 49.08

yay pretty consistent for me. Only 1 sup minute! Still havent managed to get a sub 40 but i know it will come soon!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 1, 2011)

Round 112
21.63
23.88, (30.02), 18.90, 24.03, 21.23, 20.35, (17.84), 17.85, 23.37, 22.64, 20.59, 23.47

I got it on video; I'll try to upload it in the next few days. It's a pretty bad angle and not zoomed in very close, but hopefully it will still do.

On the 30.02 I did the wrong PLL - I was nervous from the camera.

This is one of just a few ever sub-20 averages 3/5 for me: 19.81. Perhaps I should solve in front of the camera more often!


----------



## Zoé (Jun 1, 2011)

21.31, 20.05, 19.13, (25.30), 19.47, 20.29, 20.73, (17.72), 21.17, 18.29, 19.87, 19.75 = *20.00*

Bouhahaha for my avg ! x)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally! Also it's a nice average to have on film. I'd be happy .


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 1, 2011)

1. 20.46
2. 21.66
3. 17.58
4. 21.94
5. 25.47
6. 22.19
7. 26.73
8. 23.54
9. 26.34
10. 21.10
11. 18.09
12. 19.53

avarage of 12: 22.03


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

I added a video of my latest average for this race:


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

1) Get new cube, that thing looks hadr to turn
2) Stop wristing. Do fingertricks.

Those are the biggies. Other than that, turn faster and stop the death grip.


----------



## EricReese (Jun 2, 2011)

Are you CN also Mike? I did not know that! edit: oh wait, green cross? no.. er...can't really tell, not that it matters. 
edit2: wait, weird color scheme, i forgot you did that, woopsie

You seem to have somewhat decent lookahead, but you turn awful slow because of it, try getting some fingertricks incorporated. I recommend definately a new cube, thing sounds rough 

edit, ninja'd hard <_<


----------



## Selkie (Jun 2, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I added a video of my latest average for this race:



Ah great Mike, I look forward to viewing it when I get home (Unfortunately our work network does not allow the viewing of Youtube). Always looking to learn from other cubers, especially those of a more mature age 

Congratulations on the moderator status as well, well deserved IMHO.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

*Round 112 Results*​

EricReese (ZZ?)	18.37
Keban (color neutral)	19.84
Zoé	20.00
insane569	20.11
CubesOfTheWorld	20.18
Mike Hughey	21.63
Xishem (3x3x3 simulator)	21.72
brunovervoort	22.03
tozies24	22.59
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.45
TeddyKGB	23.46
Selkie	23.87
d521yts	24.36
Godmil	26.85
Tall5001 (OH)	51.91

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 6, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 113th round:

B' R' B' U2 L' R' B' U F R' F U' R' U L2 F2 U L'
R F' L' B' F' L2 B' U' L F' U' F U' F2 D' F' D U2
L' F2 R2 B' F L' U' F U R' F2 R' F' D' F' R2 D' U2
R B2 F' D L' F2 U' B2 R' F' U L' D F U2 R B
U B' L B' F2 R' B D2 L' F2 D2 R' B' R D U2 F' U'
L F U' L B' D2 U2 B L' R2 B2 L2 F D' R F' R2 U'
D2 R B' U' F L2 R2 U L2 B D R2 U' R B2 R' D L' U'
U L' U' B' F' R2 U' L' B F L2 R2 F2 D2 R' U' B' U'
B' U' F L' F R U B2 F L2 D B' L2 R' B' F2 L' U'
R' U R2 D F L B2 L' U2 L B F' U L2 R' D R'
U' R2 B D F L D B D' R2 B2 R2 B' F2 L' R2 D R
U' F' R2 F L2 U' B' F' U F' U2 R' D2 B F2 L' F2 U2


----------



## d521yts (Jun 2, 2011)

*Round 113*

*Average: 24.77*
Standard Deviation: 1.80

1.	23.90	
2.	23.00
3.	25.51
4.	26.96
5.	22.99
6.	24.68
7.	23.45
8.	(38.11)
9.	29.50	
10.	24.34	
11.	(20.97)	
12.	23.35


----------



## EricReese (Jun 2, 2011)

18.50, 18.38, (19.22), 17.33, 17.75, (15.46), 16.46, 15.97, 16.56, 17.25, 17.77, 16.15 -> *17.21*

Very nice avg


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 2, 2011)

1. 21.05
2. 22.00
3. 21.21
4. 23.15
5. 23.29
6. 24.43
7. 20.49
8. 24.63
9. 21.82
10. 21.08
11. 21.61
12. 20.25

avarage of 5: *22.01*
no sub 20


----------



## sa11297 (Jun 2, 2011)

19.380, 21.610, 18.060, 23.960, 26.710, 15.180, 27.660, 20.050, 18.340, 19.630, 21.710, 21.190 

avg 21.06 i sucked it the middle.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 2, 2011)

*ROUND113*

Best average of 12: *20.75
* 1-12 - 19.64 23.25 20.32 (17.49) 17.97 (24.10) 20.26 20.39 22.32 22.66 19.44 21.20


----------



## Zj (Jun 2, 2011)

21.54, 27.31, 26.80, 21.68, 24.88, 33.61, 20.44, 25.87, 37.38, 28.64, 28.25, 27.36
Average of 12 *26.59*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

Round 113
22.50
24.37, 24.84, 22.15, 22.00, 19.91, 20.90, 24.15, 22.57, (18.80), 22.60, (27.64), 21.54

Pretty normal. I haven't really had time for any of the advice from my video to sink in yet, but I really appreciate it - thank you to everyone who offered advice! The death grip in particular is going to be a hard habit to break. I've been aware of it for quite a while (but I guess I didn't realize just how bad it was until I saw the video), and it just seems like the natural way to hold the cube to me. Maybe I need to find someone to actually show me how I should hold the cube, and maybe slap me when I hold it wrong or something.  As for the wristing, I'm really so much better than I was before, but I see I still have a very long way to go. I'm trying now to go through my OLLs and at least remove the wristing from all of those. It's really hard in some cases, but I'm making more progress. As for the cube itself, I suspect it's not as hard to turn as you guys think it is from watching the video - it's probably more my style that makes it look that way. (It is a modded AV.) I have an A2 that is set really loose (so it pops really easily), and I'm not any faster with it. But I should really get a GuHong or two and see how it does. As for turning faster, well, yeah - I wish I could figure out how to do that. It seems like PLL practice has helped some with it, though.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 3, 2011)

*ROUND 113*

24.27, 20.67, 24.20, 24.27, 20.80, 18.38, 19.00, (12.98), 19.64, 18.41, (33.03), 18.97 ==>>* 20.86*
Wow.


----------



## Xishem (Jun 3, 2011)

Round 113
Event: 3x3 Simulator

30.94, 19.36, 21.09, 22.20, 22.12, 18.64, 23.66, 18.48, 18.85, 14.67, 20.68, 29.22 = *21.43*

Getting closerrrr.


----------



## Keban (Jun 4, 2011)

*AVERAGE: 20.37 (colour neutral)*
21.30, 22.31, 18.42, 18.64, 21.54, 17.36, 19.08, 22.04, 18.75, 22.62, 22.29, 19.33




Don't worry, i got a haircut later that day.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 4, 2011)

Round 113

*51.01*

49.49 53.26 (43.93) 51.21 51.30 60.52 (60.94) 46.93 50.41 48.89 48.07 49.98

got my first sub 40 today 33! pll skip! but this was good! comp tomorrow im excited!


----------



## Selkie (Jun 4, 2011)

*Round 113

Average 25.18*

(21.40), 25.56, 26.03, 27.10, 24.72, (30.71), 25.13, 28.83, 22.10, 24.36, 25.68, 22.27

A very average average!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.40
worst time: 30.71

current avg5: 24.10 (σ = 1.40)
best avg5: 24.10 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 25.18 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 25.18 (σ = 1.92)

session avg: 25.18 (σ = 1.92)
session mean: 25.32


----------



## Zoé (Jun 5, 2011)

17.60, 17.57, 18.63, 19.09, (25.11), 20.21, 19.74, (16.64), 21.51, 19.85, 21.51, 20.89 = *19.64*

No warm up or anything before ! Seems that since I can't practice anymore because I'm busy studying, I'm getting good x)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 5, 2011)

*Round 113*
*AVG. 23.04*

21.44
22.88
25.61
23.40
22.71
21.43
(27.83)
(19.84)
23.15
26.43
22.19
21.19


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 113 Results*​

EricReese (ZZ)	17.21
Zoé	19.64
Keban (color neutral)	20.37
insane569	20.75
tozies24	20.86
sa11297	21.06
Xishem	21.43
brunovervoort	22.01
Mike Hughey	22.5
TeddyKGB	23.04
d521yts	24.77
Selkie	25.18
Zj	26.59
Tall5001 (OH)	51.01

EricReese is just one round away from graduating with ZZ. Good luck next round!

Zoé, I'm not counting you as graduated because last round you were exactly 20 seconds, and the goal is sub-20. But since you were so close, I would be willing to change you to graduated if you want; let me know if you do. If not, you still have 2 more rounds to go. 

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 9, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 114th round:

R2 B2 R2 U' F R2 D L U F L' U' F2 L' B D F2
L2 D' U2 R D2 L U' L2 U2 B' R' U R2 U F L' R' F2 U'
U' L2 U' B' D' L2 D2 U2 B2 F L' B' D2 F D R'
D B2 D' B U' B L B2 R F' D2 R' U' L2 F L2 F U2
U2 B F U L' R D' L2 R2 D' R' B2 U2 F' U R' B U'
D F R2 U' R' F2 L' B2 F2 U R' B' R' B' R' D B' L
U2 F U' L2 D' L' U' B D' U2 B' L2 F D2 U2 L2 F'
R' F2 L' F' D F U R2 F U' R' D' R2 U F' L U'
B D2 L' B2 D L2 R D F' D B' F2 R B' U2 L2 R' U2
D U2 L U2 R B2 F U' L2 R2 B' D' L' F' R' F U
D2 U' F L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B R U L D2 B' U2 B' F' U'
D' B R B' L F' U L B U2 R D L' D2 R' B L2 D2


----------



## Jakube (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 114: avg12: 20.00 (σ = 0.78)*

18.41+, (26.44), 18.92, 20.01, 20.81, 20.93, 20.71, (18.39), 19.87, 20.16, 19.75, 20.46

Nearly managed.


Mike Hughey said:


> The goal is sub-20.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 114

Average 23.98*

22.74, 23.47, 23.37, (29.44), 23.68, 24.80, 23.70, 23.54, (20.48), 26.55, 23.67, 24.25

A second sub 24 in the thread, but only just. A good average for me. Each improvement by a second is costing me a lot more practice now. I am definitely leveling off. Need more concentrated training in weak areas, such as PLL attacks etc.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.48
worst time: 29.44

current avg5: 23.82 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 23.51 (σ = 0.13)

current avg12: 23.98 (σ = 1.00)
best avg12: 23.98 (σ = 1.00)

session avg: 23.98 (σ = 1.00)
session mean: 24.14


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 114
26.51
25.08, 30.26, 30.28, 28.34, 31.34, 21.94, (34.28), 25.83, 19.12, 29.64, (17.65), 23.23

No, this is not some strange new method, this is just a regular attempt by me. It was unbelievably frustrating. My lookahead was absolutely amazing, but I kept messing up OLLs and PLLs. All sorts of different ones, not just the ones that most often give me trouble. Often I would mess up the F2L and have to start over - that was true on all of the 30+ solves. I almost never do this - I don't know what was happening - but it seemed like most of those 30+ solves were clearly on their way to sub-20 (maybe even sub-18) until I messed up the OLL or PLL. So maybe I was just going faster than I'm used to, and the pacing was messing with my memory of the OLLs and PLLs. The 17.65 was a full-step solve, so I was going faster than average when I was doing it right. Strangest average ever for me.


----------



## Zoé (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Zoé, I'm not counting you as graduated because last round you were exactly 20 seconds, and the goal is sub-20. But since you were so close, I would be willing to change you to graduated if you want; let me know if you do. If not, you still have 2 more rounds to go.


 
Nope nope, I'm fine staying in the race. Anyway I don't think I'm quite sub-20 yet... this just proves it  

18.61, 20.99, 22.74, 19.24, 19.56, 17.26, (22.85), 21.66, 21.10, (17.07), 19.11, 22.26 = *20.25*


----------



## iizii (Jun 7, 2011)

*Round 114*:

17.23, 22.73, 26.57, 20.25, 23.89, 19.29, 19.43, 22.14, 21.77, 22.58, 21.02, 23.08


number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.23
worst time: 26.57

current avg5: 22.16 (σ = 0.33)
best avg5: 20.60 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 21.62 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 21.62 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 21.62 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 21.66


----------



## Xishem (Jun 7, 2011)

Round 114
Event: 3x3 Simulator

20.87, 20.69, 28.35, 30.62, 33.26, 20.36, 32.35, 18.00, 18.96, 28.94, 29.53, 27.14 = *25.78*

Done without doing any practice solves. I kept screwing up and hitting the wrong keys. So frustrating.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 8, 2011)

Round 114

19.27, (17.39), 20.48, 21.29, 23.82, 19.25, (DNF(27.41)), 21.15, 19.91, 19.38, 21.79, 22.85 ==>> *20.92*

I wish I could practice more. I usually am tired from work so I can't put in the time I would like to to improve.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 114*

18.34, 25.66, 24.66, 20.03, 22.40, 24.85, (16.54), (26.80), 17.96, 22.73, 23.80, 19.03 *= 21.90*

Aint done any solving for about a year.. good to be back .


----------



## EricReese (Jun 8, 2011)

16.14, 16.50, 17.19, 16.56, 17.28, 15.75, (20.71), 18.75, 16.90, 17.21, (14.41[PLL skip]), 14.61, -> 16.69 ao12


----------



## d521yts (Jun 8, 2011)

*Round 114*


*Average: 24.60*
Standard Deviation: 1.80

1.	(28.22)
2.	25.61	
3.	26.76	
4.	23.52
5.	27.70	
6.	20.55	
7.	(20.11)	
8.	25.63
9.	22.64	
10.	24.68
11.	23.69	
12.	25.25

Started out pretty bad, but got a little better towards the end. Hopefully next week will be better.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 9, 2011)

*ROUND 114*

Best average of 12: *20.49*
1-12 - (23.84) 22.84 20.43 20.73 (16.71) 22.09 20.46 18.53 18.87 20.73 17.36 22.90


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

YEAH, let Zoé stay in the race so I have a chance of beating her. I am trying to catch up with all the scrambles so far. Old posts now, new posts tomorrow


Round 113
20.93
20.94 22.18 15.33 19.56 22.22 24.36 21.19 20.33 21.53 22.02 17.43 21.86
Comment: Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light.

Round 112
21.72
19.84 18.15 28.46 20.72 21.05 20.27 23.84 17.31 25.02 19.08 23.99 25.28
Comment: Done (like so many other solves) in a bus while shaking and with bad light.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 9, 2011)

Round 114
20.97
22.41 17.46 21.53 20.09 21.78 22.40 24.00 19.61 23.43 19.27 17.19 21.69
Comment: Still don't have a good control over this Guhong. I should turn slower (and get less G-Perms)


----------



## sz35 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Round 114 - OH : 24.77*
23.41, 26.41, 24.61, 22.55, (28.07), 24.27, 22.86, 22.56, 25.71, 27.80, 27.56, (21.96)
Very nice


----------



## Zoé (Jun 9, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> YEAH, let Zoé stay in the race so I have a chance of beating her.


Yeah, right ! In your dreams !  The future is to youth, not to old men that can't remember their age  I calculated it again, it's 12 to 6 for me !
So I will reformulate : "let Zoé stay in the race so she can keep beating me" is what you should have said ;-)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 114*
*Avg: 23.88*

22.59
25.97
24.72
23.90
23.53
24.55
23.15
23.47
(26.90)
22.96
24.00
(21.33)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 114*

*27.68*

Dayan Guhong
White cross

1. 28.05
2. 28.92
3. 30.78
4. 29.76
5. 26.48
6. 24.88
7. 28.20
8. (22.53)
9. (31.48)
10. 30.17
11. 28.11
12. 22.78

First time trying this one out. Guess I was a bit nervous. Seemed like nothing was working right for me. Look ahead wasn't there, messing up my cross, actually screwed up an oll. anyway, not giving up. Trying to make my f2l more efficient as well as memorizing all the olls. Hopefully next week I'll have a stronger showing.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 114 Results*​

EricReese (ZZ)	16.69
Jakube	20.00
Zoé	20.25
insane569	20.49
tozies24	20.92
AvGalen	20.97
iizii	21.62
chrissyD	21.9
TeddyKGB	23.88
Selkie	23.98
d521yts	24.60
sz35 (OH)	24.77
Xishem (3x3x3 simulator)	25.78
Mike Hughey	26.51
4EverCuber	27.68

Congratulations to EricReese, who graduates with ZZ this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 13, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 115th round:

F' L' U2 L R U' B R2 B' R D' F2 R2 D' B' L2 R
B R U2 B D2 L' F2 U2 R F2 U L' D R2 B2 F2 D2 F2
B2 R2 D F' D L D2 U F2 L U L2 F R' B2 D2 L2 F'
F2 U' R2 U F R D R2 B2 L D2 U F D B' L
D2 F2 L U' L' F U B' D' F' R' B2 R' F U B F'
F2 R F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B' U L U2 L2 F D' L F2 L
U' B2 F' D' R U L2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 F R2 D' R B' U
U L U F U B2 R D2 U2 L B' D L R' U2 F U B
F2 R' U B2 D' F' U2 R' F L2 F2 D2 U2 R U' L D2 U'
B2 L B' F2 R2 B D R D2 L R2 U2 R' B' D B2 U
R F2 L' D U2 R' F2 D L2 R' B L F2 R2 F R' U2 F
D' B' U2 F' U2 L' R2 D2 L U2 B2 R' U' B2 R' U2 F2 R'


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 10, 2011)

*Round 115*

22.58, 22.81, 21.65, 22.70, 19.85, *(23.92)*, 23.07, 19.59, 20.66, *(19.51)*, 21.20, 23.38 = *21.75*

Would of had a pb average but i had loads of lockups. Need to invest in a better cube.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Round 115

17.68, 21.48, (17.44), 19.41, 18.53, 19.22, 19.06, 22.39, (24.87), 22.60, 22.57, 20.94 ==>> 20.39

What a choke at the end there. I graduated from the Sub-21 race


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 10, 2011)

24.59
(18.81)
20.27
24.99
26.04
22.08
26.33
21.63
24.57
20.83
19.05
(28.40)

avarage of 12: *23.04*


----------



## brunovervoort (Jun 10, 2011)

24.59
(18.81)
20.27
24.99
26.04
22.08
26.33
21.63
24.57
20.83
19.05
(28.40)

avarage of 12: *23.04*


----------



## insane569 (Jun 10, 2011)

*ROUND 115*
Best average of 12: *20.48*
1-12 - 19.10 22.23 22.02 22.53 18.28 18.23 18.63 (22.90) 20.05 21.09 22.60 (16.94)


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 10, 2011)

*ROUND 115*
Average: *22.73*

Best Single: 11.66 (PB)
Best Average of 5: 21.32 (PB I think)
Best Average of 12: 22.73 (PB)
Times: 21.02, 20.47, 22.46, 11.66, 22.88, DNF(22.34), 23.29, 24.75, 24.70, 22.30, 25.37, 20.09

Really good average here, normally I get 23-24.5ish and right before I decided to do this again I was getting 26.5. So, yeah I'm happy with this.


----------



## d521yts (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 115

Average: 23.36*
Standard Deviation: 1.94

1.	23.15
2.	21.21	
3.	(19.56)
4.	23.90	
5.	26.78
6.	21.34	
7.	23.17
8.	22.50	
9.	24.02
10.	(33.04)
11.	20.39	
12.	27.13


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 115*

*27.37*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
White cross

1. 25.02
2. 32.12
3. 26.02
4. 25.45
5. 31.26
6. 27.78
7. 26.22
8. (19.77)
9. (36.36) f2l fail. Best solve followed by worse solve.
10. 26.80
11. 24.56
12. 27.09

Consistency just wasn't there tonight. Still trying to learn all olls. Practice, practice, practice.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 11, 2011)

*Round 115

Average 25.25*

(18.53), 22.11, (29.89), 22.00, 25.11, 28.65, 26.98, 27.33, 24.93, 27.89, 24.86, 22.66

This set was done straight after beating ao5 and ao12 pb's. Started really well then just lost it completely.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.53
worst time: 29.89

current avg5: 25.71 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 23.07 (σ = 1.44)

current avg12: 25.25 (σ = 2.31)
best avg12: 25.25 (σ = 2.31)

session avg: 25.25 (σ = 2.31)
session mean: 25.08


----------



## Jakube (Jun 11, 2011)

Round 115: 21.11

20.94, 21.34, (17.55), 18.79, 21.10, 18.09, 23.79, 23.99, 18.86, (28.49), 23.31, 20.86

Some good solve in the first half, then only grap.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 12, 2011)

*Round 115*
*AVG: 23.66*

(19.44)
22.21
23.58
24.83
(26.03)
24.25
24.93
22.08
23.68
22.19
23.47
25.41

I don't know if it was just me but these scrambles seemed hard.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Round 115 - Shai Ziv (OH): 24.48*

1.	23.82
2.	(21.64)	
3.	24.73	
4.	23.44	
5.	24.15
6.	23.31	
7.	28.39
8.	26.74	
9.	22.37	
10.	22.59	
11.	(31.55)	
12.	25.28
Very good , could have been even better without the counting 28.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 12, 2011)

*23.84*
OH
(28.85), 24.91, (17.02), 22.50, 19.47, 24.96, 24.31, 19.34, 26.19, 25.65, 27.42, 23.65


----------



## Zoé (Jun 13, 2011)

19.06, 19.00, 20.53, 18.71, (17.00), (24.39), 19.12, 18.93, 18.85, 20.51, 23.68, 22.19 = *20.06*

Big fail on sub-20 at the end :/ the 24 is : make a pair, put it in the wrong spot, make another one, switch the wrong one to another wrong spot, switch it again, this time to the right place and finally make the last pair ! XD


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Another win for Zoé, and no sub 20 for both of us making that 0-0 still (or should I say again?)

Round 115
20.62
22.18 22.56 21.05 21.06 23.47 17.19 18.27 19.00 22.00 19.38 24.15 16.71
Comment: I guess I should have done 5 warmup solves first

....looked at Zoé's times in detail, wondered why that wasn't sub 20, found at that it wasn't sub 20 indeed, but it wasn't 20.16 either:
Times: 19.06 19.00 20.53 18.71 17.00 24.39 19.12 18.93 18.85 20.51 23.68 22.19
Total Average: 0:20.06
Best: 0:17.00
Worst: 0:24.39
Number of solves: 12
Best Average 3/5: 0:18.92 (18.71 17.00 24.39 19.12 18.93)


----------



## Zoé (Jun 13, 2011)

But but but... Hahaha, you know what ? I'm tired XD Just looked in the wrong spot and took the "session average" instead of the real average of 12... huhuhuhu ^^' I guess my brain REALLY isn't working before tea 

On the other hand, you timer looks ugly and I found one that is prettier and makes little graph' of your times etc, so I don't use yours ! Make one like that and I'll use it in the future ;-)


----------



## iizii (Jun 13, 2011)

Round 115:

18.63, 19.79, 21.65, (26.86), 18.88, (18.42), 23.08, 23.70, 26.11, 18.77, 21.56, 25.73

best time: 18.42
worst time: 26.86

current avg5: 23.66 (σ = 1.70)
best avg5: 20.10 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 21.79 (σ = 2.67)
best avg12: 21.79 (σ = 2.67)

session avg: 21.79 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 21.93


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoé said:


> But but but... Hahaha, you know what ? I'm tired XD Just looked in the wrong spot and took the "session average" instead of the real average of 12... huhuhuhu ^^' I guess my brain REALLY isn't working before tea
> 
> On the other hand, you timer looks ugly and I found one that is prettier and makes little graph' of your times etc, so I don't use yours ! Make one like that and I'll use it in the future ;-)


Mine isn't a timer, it is an average calculator. I already have a timer that works perfectly fine, it is called a stackmat and it has a VERY low battery requirement


----------



## Zoé (Jun 13, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Mine isn't a timer, it is an average calculator. I already have a timer that works perfectly fine, it is called a stackmat and it has a VERY low battery requirement


 
BlabablablbalabaGEEKmakingadifferencebetweenverysimillarthingblabalablablablaagain


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 13, 2011)

Zoé said:


> BlabablablbalabaGEEKmakingadifferencebetweenverysimillarthingblabalablablablaagain


So a stopwatch and a calculator are very similar things now?
(for anyone that is wondering, I have written a very simple but effective page where you can copy/paste your times into a box and then have it calculate the average for you. It isn't available online because I have no place to upload it, but it is just simple HTML and javascript that I run from my local harddisk (I don't have internet everywhere). As always, the page has become a bit bloated with some requested features like a VERY basic scrambler and some fancy formatting that I should clean up sometime. Code included below for those that are interested:


```
<html>
  <head>
  </head>
  <body>
    <button id="ProvideScramble" onClick="DoProvideScramble();DoTimeList();TimeListInput.focus();TimeListInput.setSelectionRange(TimeListInput.value.length,TimeListInput.value.length);">Provide scramble</button><textarea id="ProvideScrambleOutput" rows="1" cols="75">No scramble provided yet</textarea><br/>
    <textarea id="TimeListInput" rows="12" cols="100">1:23.45 2:34.56 3:45.67 4:56.78 5:67.89 6:78.90</textarea><br/>
    <button id="TimeListAction" onClick="DoTimeList();">Calculate</button> Calculate Best Average of: <textarea id="AverageOfInput" rows="1" cols="1">5</textarea><br/>
    <textarea id="TimeListOutput" rows="5" cols="100">Nothing calculated yet</textarea><br/>
    <hr/>
    <button id="InverseTimesAndSeperate" onClick="DoInverseTimesAndSeperate();">Inverse Times and Seperate</button> (used for formatting times from cubetimer)<br/>
    <textarea id="InverseTimesAndSeperateOutput" rows="1" cols="100">Nothing inversed and seperated yet</textarea><br/>
    <script language="javascript">
      function DoProvideScramble()
      {
        //Thanks to http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25460-My-python-one-liner-scramble-generator.&p=497474&viewfull=1#post497474
        //original code was r=Math.random;for(c=b=j=25;j;c+b-5|c-m&&b-m?document.write("URFBLD"[j--,c=b,b=m]+" 2'"[0|r()*3]+" "):0)m=0|r()*6
        var scramblestring = "";
        r=Math.random;for(c=b=j=25;j;c+b-5|c-m&&b-m?scramblestring=scramblestring+"URFBLD"[j--,c=b,b=m]+" 2'"[0|r()*3]+" ":0)m=0|r()*6
        ProvideScrambleOutput.value = CleanUpText(scramblestring, true, true, true, true);
      }

      function CleanUpText(DirtyText, LineBreaks, MultiSpaces, Trim, Commas)
      {
        var CleanerText = DirtyText;
        if (LineBreaks)  CleanerText = CleanerText.replace(/\n/g, " ");
        if (MultiSpaces) CleanerText = CleanerText.replace(/\s+/g, " ");
        if (Trim)        CleanerText = CleanerText.replace(/^\s\s*/, '').replace(/\s\s*$/, '');
        if (Commas)      CleanerText = CleanerText.replace(/,/g, "");
        return CleanerText;
      }

      function DoTimeList()
      {
        TimeListInput.value = CleanUpText(TimeListInput.value, true, true, true, true)
        var TheTimes = TimeListInput.value.split(" ");
	var i = 0;
        var lowest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i]);
        var highest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i]);
        var total = 0;
        var bestaverage = 0;
        var bestaveragevalues = "";
        while (i < TheTimes.length)
        {
          var AverageOfXAmountOfCubes = AverageOfInput.value;
          var j = i;
          var AverageOfXLowest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j]);
          var AverageOfXHighest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j]);
          var AverageOfXTotal = 0;
          var AverageOfXValues = "";
          if (i >= AverageOfXAmountOfCubes - 1)
          {
            while (i - j <= AverageOfXAmountOfCubes - 1)
            {
              if (ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j]) < AverageOfXLowest) {AverageOfXLowest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j])};
              if (ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j]) > AverageOfXHighest) {AverageOfXHighest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j])};
              AverageOfXTotal = AverageOfXTotal + ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[j]);
              if (AverageOfXValues == "") {AverageOfXValues = TheTimes[j]} else {AverageOfXValues = TheTimes[j] + " " + AverageOfXValues};
              j--;
            }
            var AverageOfX = (AverageOfXTotal - (AverageOfXLowest + AverageOfXHighest)) / (AverageOfXAmountOfCubes  - 2);
            if (bestaverage == 0 || AverageOfX < bestaverage)
            {
              bestaverage = AverageOfX;
              bestaveragevalues = AverageOfXValues;
            }
          }
          if (ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i]) < lowest) {lowest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i])};
          if (ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i]) > highest) {highest = ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i])};
          total = total + ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(TheTimes[i]);
          i++;
        }
        TimeListOutput.value = 'Total Average: ' + ConvertSecondsToCubeTime((total - (lowest + highest)) / (i - 2)) + '\nBest: ' + ConvertSecondsToCubeTime(lowest) + '\nWorst: ' + ConvertSecondsToCubeTime(highest) + '\nNumber of solves: ' + i + '\nBest Average ' + (AverageOfXAmountOfCubes - 2) + '/' + AverageOfXAmountOfCubes + ': ' + ConvertSecondsToCubeTime(bestaverage) + ' (' + bestaveragevalues + ')';
      }

      function ConvertCubetimeToSeconds(CubeTime)
      {
        if (CubeTime.indexOf(":") < 1) {CubeTime = "0:" + CubeTime};
        var minutes = parseFloat(CubeTime.split(":")[0]);
        var seconds = parseFloat(CubeTime.split(":")[1].split(".")[0]);
        var miliseconds = parseFloat(CubeTime.split(":")[1].split(".")[1]);
        return ((minutes * 60) + seconds + (miliseconds / 100));
      }

      function ConvertSecondsToCubeTime(Seconds)
      {
        var minutes = parseInt(Seconds / 60);
        var seconds = (Seconds - (minutes * 60)).toFixed(2);
        if (seconds < 10) {seconds = '0' + seconds};
        return (minutes + ':' + seconds);
      }

      function DoInverseTimesAndSeperate()
      {
        var TheTimes = TimeListInput.value.split(" ");
        var TheTimesInversedAndSeperated = "";
        var i = 0;  
        while (i < TheTimes.length)
        {
          if (TheTimesInversedAndSeperated == "") {TheTimesInversedAndSeperated = TheTimes[i]} else {TheTimesInversedAndSeperated = TheTimes[i] + ", " + TheTimesInversedAndSeperated};
          i++;
        }
        InverseTimesAndSeperateOutput.value = TheTimesInversedAndSeperated;
      }
    </script>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 115
22.59
23.15, 21.27, 22.41, 23.65, 19.91, 24.31, 21.31, (19.02), 26.43, 20.22, (31.71), 23.27


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 115 Results*​

Zoé	20.06
tozies24	20.39
insane569	20.48
AvGalen	20.62
Jakube	21.11
chrissyD	21.75
iizii	21.79
Mike Hughey	22.59
Deluchie	22.73
brunovervoort	23.04
d521yts	23.36
TeddyKGB	23.66
antoineccantin (OH)	23.84
sz25 (OH)	24.48
Selkie	25.25
4EverCuber	27.37

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 16, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 116th round:

U2 B' D2 B' U2 F2 R B F2 R' F R2 D U2 B L U
F2 U' L2 U' B R U B2 F2 R' B U' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' F' R2
B R F' R U' B R' U' F D B' F' D' B2 D' L' D2 R2
R2 F' R' D L2 F2 R' F' U' F' U R2 B' L2 B' D' U'
L U2 R B U F L U' B' U2 B R F' R2 U F' L' R'
F2 L B' L2 R2 B' R' F' D' B F D' R B' U' B D' F'
R B2 L B' L F2 R F' L' U' B2 D R2 D2 F2 L R' U2
B' F' U' F' R' U' R' B' L D' U R D' L R2 U2
L2 D' L' R' D' F2 L D' B L2 D2 U2 B F' D B L2 U'
B' U2 L' D' R' F2 D' B' R' D L' U2 F' L2 F' U F R
L R' U' L2 R' F' L D' R2 D B2 D2 F D L' R2 F'
F' D2 B' L2 D R B2 R' U' R' D2 R F D' R2 B' R U2


----------



## insane569 (Jun 14, 2011)

*ROUND116*
Best average of 12: *20.05*
1-12 - 18.74 20.73 20.05 20.34 20.07 20.13 (18.30) (21.48) 19.89 21.32 19.50 19.70


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 116*

24.08, 26.57, 25.23, 23.29, (26.68), 21.27, 24.02, 24.00, 23.99, 24.90, (20.95), 22.55 = *23.99*

this annoys me. normally i average 21-22 but my cube just locked up far too much, i would of had some sub 20s and my average could of been much better but my cube let me down this time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 116
20.55
23.30 18.00 22.53 21.61 21.30 20.97 17.36 25.18 17.11 18.66 19.72 22.03
Comment: This time I did warm up, but I still tried to go too fast on the first solves. Good cross, slow-but-steady-F2L, speed-up OLLs, as-fast-as-possible PLL is the best for me and the Guhong. (these new Guhongs aren't so good for PLL I think)


----------



## Chalala (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello ! First post in this section 

Chalala - speed (CFOP) - cube : FII <3

Here are my times :

21.25, 26.50, 28.58, 26.36, 23.06, 28.21, 20.74, 19.71, 25.31, 23.40, 23.59, 24.39

Best Ao5 : 22.58
Ao12 : 24.28

Yeah, thats good times for me


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 14, 2011)

ROUND 116

18.74, (28.78), 20.05, 23.76, 23.70, 22.37, 21.56, (15.68), 18.94, 19.55, 19.24, 23.20 ==>> *21.11*

Screwed the pooch again. Oh well. 

Hey Mike, I am going on a vacation with my family for the next 9 days. When I come back should I start with whatever round we are on or am I allowed to go back and do the rounds I missed? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2011)

Round 116
23.49
21.56, 27.85, 27.37, 21.50, 22.36, 23.14, 23.09, 22.15, (28.81), (19.24), 23.72, 22.13

@AvGalen: I see I'm not the only one trying out my new GuHong. It takes some getting used to - corner cutting can be good, but it's very different - sometimes it cuts a different way than I expect. This was just my second average 10/12 with a GuHong.

@tozies24: It's probably best to just skip on to the round we're on; I generally don't have time to go back and update old rounds. Just remember that in terms of graduation, what matters is the rounds that you actually participate in, so if you skip a few weeks, they don't count against you or for you - for you it's as if they just didn't happen.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 114*

*20.84*

21.43 19.30 (24.50) 17.25 (15.40) 19.50 22.90 23.86 23.08 19.13 19.78 22.16

See i thought i wasnt still sub 20!

*Round 115*

*21.10*

22.16 17.72 23.27 20.55 17.94 25.90 (17.08) 19.36 (28.52) 17.53 22.86 23.72

even worse i cant believe im not sub 20 still

*Round 116*

*20.48*

(27.40) 19.59 18.19 22.00 18.43 17.96 26.72 (17.02) 18.00 20.47 22.02 21.44

Ugh i need more practice!

Mike you dont need to add all these in they are just for my practice


----------



## Jakube (Jun 14, 2011)

*Round 116: 20.99*

22.90, 19.65, 18.78, 19.34, 23.08, 18.12, 21.14, (17.83), 23.94, 24.05, 18.87, (33.65)

A lot of sub 20s, also 4 sub 19, but the 23s screwed it. Last was a pop.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> @AvGalen: I see I'm not the only one trying out my new GuHong. It takes some getting used to - corner cutting can be good, but it's very different - *sometimes it cuts a different way than I expect*. This was just my second average 10/12 with a GuHong.


 
I was in love with Guhong as soon as I get my hands on one in Smaz' shop in Hong Kong 1 year ago. It was light, fast, stable and cut corners incredibly. I destroyed it 2 months ago when I thought cleaning it with boiling water was a good idea 
I eventually bought a new Guhong and it is still light and fast but it pops more often, sometimes it seems like layers are stuck (F' at the end of Y-Perm often does a f'), it feels sharp instead of soft and round and exactly as you say, sometimes the corner-cutting just doesn't work as you expected.

It is still my best cube but new Guhong just isn't as great as old Guhong. Everybody agrees but we just have to live with it. Old Guhong isn't going to be produced anymore, it is just a great memory now


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 15, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> It is still my best cube but new Guhong just isn't as great as old Guhong. Everybody agrees but we just have to live with it. Old Guhong isn't going to be produced anymore, it is just a great memory now


 
Wasn't aware there were newer models. How are the new ones different from the older ones?


----------



## EricReese (Jun 15, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> I destroyed it 2 months ago when I thought cleaning it with boiling water was a good idea


 
I lol'd ^_^


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 15, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I lol'd ^_^


 
So did I....but I'm still a newb so I can't say much.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 15, 2011)

*Round 116*:
23.84 22.72 26.81 19.52 (18.97) 21.80 25.55 25.96 (30.52) 21.28 21.53 22.27= 23.13

I freaking hated this average...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 15, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> *Round 116*:
> 23.84 22.72 26.81 19.52 (18.97) 21.80 25.55 25.96 (30.52) 21.28 21.53 22.27= 23.13
> 
> I freaking hated this average...


 
CALVIN YOU JOINED!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 15, 2011)

*Average: 30.26
*Event: Speed
Round: 116

30.78
(31.93)
27.30
31.13
31.58
30.38
30.38
31.06
29.83
(26.66)
29.31
30.86

So I graduated from the race to sub-30 thread and came here. Guess I failed hard core. XD


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Wasn't aware there were newer models. How are the new ones different from the older ones?


The material is ABS instead of POM. I don't think there are any other differences although I have heard that not all cores are the same (don't think that matters)
The POM felt soft and round, the ABS feels sharp. It shouldn't matter so much.....but it does.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have really noticed how sharp the GuHong feels; it really feels strange to me. It makes it feel so very cubic; it seems like the anti-7x7x7.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have really noticed how sharp the GuHong feels; it really feels strange to me. It makes it feel so very cubic; it seems like the anti-7x7x7.


 
...which explains why my 7x7x7 times are improving rapidly but my 3x3x3 times aren't 
Why did they have to mess with the old Guhongs


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have really noticed how sharp the GuHong feels; it really feels strange to me. It makes it feel so very cubic; it seems like the anti-7x7x7.


 
...which explains why my 7x7x7 times are improving rapidly but my 3x3x3 times aren't 
Why did they have to mess with the old Guhongs


----------



## Selkie (Jun 15, 2011)

*Round 116

Average 24.79*

22.51, 26.49, 23.88, 27.77, 24.65, 20.42, 18.43, 29.77, 21.93, 25.65, 26.63, 27.98

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.43
worst time: 29.77

current avg5: 26.75 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 22.33 (σ = 1.75)

current avg12: 24.79 (σ = 2.44)
best avg12: 24.79 (σ = 2.44)

session avg: 24.79 (σ = 2.44)
session mean: 24.68


----------



## Zoé (Jun 15, 2011)

First of all :


AvGalen said:


> So a stopwatch and a calculator are very similar things now?


Because I'm in a good mood, I will admit you're right, they are differents  

Secondly :


AvGalen said:


> Why did they have to mess with the old Guhongs


Why did YOU have to mess with your old Guhong ?  You stupid ! ^^

But : I still have my Guhong, and I am really hesitating about what I sould do with it. I don't use it anymore, I use Lunhui because it's just looser and can turn faster (once you control it ^^). So I thought about modding it (like the godly guhong)... but in a way, it's my nice little guhong from Hong Kong, I'm kind of attached to it and I don't really want to risk messing it up, I'd be too sad if it turns out crappy ! So... I think I will try modding a guhong, but not that one XD 
So my point is : I don't use it anyway, I could eventually lend it to you for an undetermined period of time  That is if you promise you don't try boiling/frying/destroying by fire/putting it in a microwave and other stupid ideas. (Guhongs aren't cactus you know ! They don't resist those kind of treatments ! )
And it also gives me a good excuse to see you often when you get back to the Netherlands : I'll be visiting and checking on my guhong XD
Does that sound like an idea to you ? 

And finally my "sucky" average done with really sucky light : 18.62, 18.48, (22.82), (18.14), 22.07, 19.00, 22.43, 19.24, 22.63, 19.74, 19.14, 21.77 = *20.31*
Still beats Arnaud so I'm okay with it


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 16, 2011)

I, Arnaud lousy cube cleaner van Galen, hereby promise never to do to a cube what others have done to a cactus ever again.

now can I haz old HongKongGuhong 2 weeks from now? pletty prease?


----------



## Zoé (Jun 16, 2011)

Hahahaha ! 1 week and 5 days from now !  (I am soooo counting XD)
But yes, I'll bring it with me then ;-) You'll have a 2 1/2 month essay period before I decide to leave it to you or not


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> The material is ABS instead of POM. I don't think there are any other differences although I have heard that not all cores are the same (don't think that matters)
> The POM felt soft and round, the ABS feels sharp. It shouldn't matter so much.....but it does.


 
I thought the POM only came in white. anyway I had a white POM...didn't really like it so I gave it away.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 116

17.62, 18.24, 20.80, 19.14, 18.01, 17.74, 19.39, 20.48, 21.72, 17.19, 18.08, 16.55 = 18.67

im bummed about that 21, but the avg was still sub 19 so w/e lol


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> CALVIN YOU JOINED!


 
 YEAH!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 116 Results*​

cityzach	18.67
insane569	20.05
Zoé	20.31
Tall5001	20.48
AvGalen	20.55
Jakube	20.99
tozies24	21.11
~Phoenix Death~	23.13
Mike Hughey	23.49
chrissyD	23.99
Chalala	24.28
Selkie	24.79
Mikel	30.26

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 20, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 117th round:

U' F U' L2 D B' L' R' F' D2 F2 U F L B' R2 F'
D F' D2 L R' F' D B2 L' F' U' R' D L' U2 L R U'
U L R D' L' R2 U F U' B2 F' R U2 R' F' R2 D2 R U'
U2 B D R B' D2 R' B L2 D L' D L2 U2 B2 R F R
R2 U' R2 B' L' D' U L2 F U L D2 L' D2 F2 R2
B2 U' L R F U L' F2 R D2 L2 B2 D L' U' B R' U
B L2 D' B2 F D B2 L D L' D' L' F2 U' B L2 U2
B' D2 L2 R2 D R U2 L U' R2 D B F' L2 U' R' F' R2
L D' B' U F R B R' D' L F' L2 U L2 D B' F2
D' U2 B' D2 U B2 D F' L' U2 B U' L F' U' L B'
R2 F2 R2 U F' D B2 D2 B L2 U' R' D U2 B2 U' L U2
U L R' F D L U B' F' D L2 R' F2 L2 B' F' L F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 117
22.21
19.62, 22.78, (27.67), 27.38, 23.01, 22.57, 19.44, 20.40, 22.54, (18.36), 22.81, 21.56

Starting to get used to the GuHong. Still some really bad solves in there, but other than the terrible ones, it went really well. I'm finding that the GuHong really supports "normal", "standard" fingertricks well, but some of my odd ones (like some of the thumb moves) don't work well at all. So maybe this will help correct my style, because the bad things I do don't work on this cube.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 16, 2011)

woot woot i won hahaa


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 117*

(17.98), 20.91, (28.78), 27.74, 23.24, 22.52, 25.47, 21.02, 27.21, 24.83, 19.52, 25.13 = *23.70*

a bit mixed this time, i was in a room with those stupid energy saving lightbulbs so it wasn't as good as it could be. once ive learned full oll which should be sometime next week and when ive orderd a guhong which will also be next week, my times might actually get close to sub 20, a bit of f2l practice should be the final nail in the coffin


----------



## insane569 (Jun 16, 2011)

*ROUND 117*
Best average of 12: *19.94
* 1-12 - 21.45 23.78 20.86 20.79 (24.57) 21.02 18.30 18.95 16.92 18.42 (16.03) 18.92


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 16, 2011)

*Round 117*

*26.97*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
white cross

1.(20.33)
2.(35.72) F2L fail
3. 30.16
4. 26.11
5. 27.55
6. 27.22
7. 22.98
8. 22.92
9. 22.83
10. 31.75 PLL fail
11. 27.98
12. 28.09

Started off with a bang, and once again best solve is followed by my worse solve. Seems to be my trademark. Not going to give up.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 16, 2011)

Round 117:

17.05, 13.78, 16.72, 13.58, 17.34, 21.73, 16.79, 17.65, 18.64, 17.13, 13.67, 17.62 = 16.64

really good for me! idk how i got all of those 13.xx's lol


----------



## Mikel (Jun 17, 2011)

*Average: 27.67
*Round: 117
Event: Speed

25.22
28.02
24.18
30.08
30.34
(19.19)
23.36
26.77
30.50
30.00
(36.59)
28.27


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 17, 2011)

Round 117
20.29
22.50 20.09 19.06 23.33 20.28 19.18 16.02 21.46 17.44 19.63 20.22 23.00
Comment: Stupid last solve with the most horrible 0 edge-case (double sune + 4 edge flip) and N-Perm, the average WAS sub 20 before that. Best Average 3/5: 0:18.75 (19.18 16.02 21.46 17.44 19.63)


----------



## Chalala (Jun 17, 2011)

Chalala - Speed (CFOP) - FII

26.51, 24.20, 33.90, 26.12, 23.52, 27.98, 28.42, 27.42, 31.58, 25.39, 28.21, 19.84

best avg5: 25.61 (σ = 1.01)
current avg12: 26.94 (σ = 2.22)


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 17, 2011)

Round 117
Average: 23.58

Times: 22.75, (20.17), 21.85, (30.31,) 24.76, 25.61, 26.09, 23.68, 21.07, 24.51, 21.97, 24.24

The reason that these times are worst then last week is because I lost my c2 so I had to use a crappy store bought. My Lunhui is in the mail though


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 117*

Goals = Jedi5412

Graduate Race to sub4 2x2 [DONE]
Graduate Race to sub 20 [Starting]

Crazy Average. 5 sub 20 solves (4 + DNF=16.97 Wrong sune  )
PB average of 5 and 12 and PB single. Still yet to learn FullPLL 
Ones around 22 were 2Look PLL.

21.53, 19.79, 26.88, 21.83, 22.90, 20.81, (DNF), 18.51, 24.68, 19.33, (15.75)= *Average 21.89*


----------



## Maniac (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 117*

Average:20.48
Standard Deviation:1.70
Induvidual Times:21.99, 16.94, 17.14, 21.20, 21.87, 18.92, 18.38, 25.35, 21.70, 19.96, 21.10, 22.54

PB average of 12.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 117

Average 23.88*

24.86, 24.68, 22.92, 22.77, 20.74, 24.43, 24.09, 26.74, 24.43, 22.57, 23.24, 24.84

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.74
worst time: 26.74

current avg5: 24.17 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 23.26 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 23.88 (σ = 0.86)
best avg12: 23.88 (σ = 0.86)

session avg: 23.88 (σ = 0.86)
session mean: 23.86


----------



## d521yts (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 117
**

Average: 23.95*
Standard Deviation: 0.81

1.	(21.55)
2.	25.19	
3.	(29.49)	
4.	23.56	
5.	24.65	
6.	22.48	
7.	23.05	
8.	25.13	
9.	23.06	
10.	24.61	
11.	23.68	
12.	24.06


----------



## Zoé (Jun 18, 2011)

(14.49), 21.25, 15.90, (22.64),19.95, 21.62, 20.36, 19.38, 19.45, 19.11, 18.33, 18.91 = *19.43*


----------



## Jakube (Jun 18, 2011)

*Round 117: 22.24*

18.46, 21.31, 27.65, 21.90, 24.10, 22.54, 21.56, (36.83), (18.25), 23.46, 19.81, 21.63

Very bad.


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2011)

Zoé said:


> (14.49), 21.25, 15.90, (22.64),19.95, 21.62, 20.36, 19.38, 19.45, 19.11, 18.33, 18.91 = *19.43*


 
Okay, that was a GOOD average. Only 4 sup20's and the highest counting one was 21.62. Starting with 2 sub-16's and ending with 5 sub 20's in a row doesn't hurt your average either. I can notice that you have finished your exam, got your koala's and are now going to kick some cube-ass


----------



## Zoé (Jun 18, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> Okay, that was a GOOD average. Only 4 sup20's and the highest counting one was 21.62. Starting with 2 sub-16's and ending with 5 sub 20's in a row doesn't hurt your average either. I can notice that you have finished your exam, got your koala's and are now going to kick some cube-ass


 
Hahaha ! yeah, I got my koala's and it made me happy  But the alcohol I got the night before that also made me forget my cubes at fanny's place ^^ This was actually done on the old guhong... beware, I might keep it for myself 
And yes... exams finished = lots of practice again, so better averages and some BIG ass-kicking  (except that I have about a hundred parties planned before leaving to asia, but well ^^' I'll practice in the plane, should be good enough to beat you anyway )


----------



## Keban (Jun 19, 2011)

*Round 117: 21.84 (Colour Neutral)*

21.40, 22.55, 18.13, DNF(27:46:40.00), 16.83, 21.63, 21.63, 23.08, 22.46, 23.80, 23.02, 20.72

I took a break from 3x3. This was my first avgo12 in about like a week or two, i forget.
I think I need to retension my cube, it feels uneven.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 117 Results*​

cityzach	16.64
Zoé	19.43
insane569	19.94
AvGalen	20.29
Maniac	20.48
Keban (color neutral)	21.84
Jedi5412	21.89
Mike Hughey	22.21
Jakube	22.24
Deluchie	23.58
chrissyD	23.70
Selkie	23.88
d521yts	23.95
Chalala	26.94
4EverCuber	26.97
Mikel	27.67

cityzach is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 23, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 118th round:

L' U2 L D B2 R2 B L' B2 U F2 U' R2 F' U R' B F'
L' U L2 F L' D F L D2 R2 D L2 B2 L B2 D2 F' L'
D B' F2 U F' L2 U' B2 R U' R F L2 U' L R D' R'
L R2 F' D' R2 B2 D' R' B' D' L2 R' D' L' U B D L2
L2 D' B' U' B R D R U L' B L' R2 B2 U' R B U2
L D2 B2 F2 L' R' D F2 L' B' U2 L F D F' L2 F2
R B' U' B L2 U F R U' L D' F2 D R' D2 B D' U
B F L B' D' R' B' L' F U F' D' F2 U2 L R' B D
R2 U L D2 B U' L R' B R2 B' R' B' D' L2 D2 F U2
D' F2 L' D' B2 L' U2 F R D' F2 U B' D2 F2 D2 L2
D' B2 D L' D' U' B2 L2 B U' F' R' B2 U F2 D2 U R'
F D B2 R' B2 D' L2 U B2 U' B' F2 U B2 L D F' R'


----------



## insane569 (Jun 20, 2011)

*ROUND118
*Best average of 12: *20.61
* 1-12 - 19.70 18.40 (16.88) 23.47 18.45 23.24 19.49 21.76 20.23 (26.70) 20.77 20.57


----------



## zipzap321 (Jun 20, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round118- 18.95 (σ = 1.14)

19.46, 18.30, 17.74, (DNF), 19.57, 18.72, 17.03, 21.23, 18.54, 18.85, 20.08, (15.55)

Have not done this race in a long time.


----------



## d521yts (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 118**

Average: 22.69
*
1.	(27.84)	
2.	26.62	
3.	23.54	
4.	20.42
5.	25.67	
6.	21.69
7.	22.71
8.	(18.42)
9.	21.27
10.	21.31	
11.	22.42	
12.	21.22	

Finally seeing some improvement.


----------



## Jakube (Jun 20, 2011)

*Round 118: 20.26*

19.32, (24.51), 17.49, 19.15, 22.68, 23.55, (17.43), 22.20, 19.13, 21.43, 18.47, 19.20

Very close, I had some bad solves in there, lots of G-Perms (but no A of U at all), lots of lock-ups, ...

Edit: Two solves later: 18.16, 15.16 -> Current Avg12 19.53


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jun 20, 2011)

Haven't been in this race for quite some time now...

*Round 118**

Method: Roux

Average: 20.10 (σ = 2.03)
*

Individual times:
16.99, 18.19, 20.64, 19.38, 22.54, (25.76), (16.02), 22.61, 23.39, 19.15, 18.35, 19.78
(Copied/pasted off qqtimer, so it's quite unneat, but it should suffice)

For the 25.76 second solve, here's my excuse: Not only was I trying opposite colour neutrality, but I also got a CMLL case which I only recently learned, and it disoriented me. I then proceeded to mess up on my last 6 edges. >.<

Oh, by the way: *GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!* 20.10?! Are you freakin' kidding me?! So close!


----------



## jskyler91 (Jun 20, 2011)

25.54, 24.53, 15.81, 22.69, 24.46, 25.23, 16.31, 19.63, 24.96, 21.87, 27.85, 18.90

20.53 Average. Not a good day for me. Ridiculous standard deviation.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 20, 2011)

OH
25.63, 25.68, 24.57, 23.83, 25.75, 25.38, 24.16, 22.27, 21.48[ollcp ], 24.45, 26.18, 24.62 = *24.63*

Standard average.


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 21, 2011)

*Round 118*

21.87, 19.29, *(18.22)*, 22.98, 18.61, 20.86, 23.41, 19.38, 21.42, *(23.83)*, 21.86, 23.04 = *21.23*

so close to a sub 21 avg. since the last round i've learnt full Oll and im glad all these solves were just under 24 seconds


Edit: done another avg of 12 soon after this one (different scrambles) but got 20.30. im getting so close


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 118*

*26.52*

Lubix Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
White cross

23.03
27.30
28.62
29.02
(21.02)
29.94
(32.69)
22.92
27.42
27.78
24.34
24.12

Not much of an improvement from last week. Well, only one sup 30, so I guess that in itself is a small improvement. Oh well...all I can do is practice.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 22, 2011)

Round 118
22.64
23.51, 24.70, 24.47, (18.59), 21.20, 22.67, 22.31, (32.05), 20.78, 21.27, 22.97, 22.55

Terrible average. At least now I've gotten where I consider this a terrible average, which is an improvement. I make too many mistakes.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Terrible average. At least now I've gotten where I consider this a terrible average, which is an improvement. I make too many mistakes.


 
I would love to have an average like this. Trouble is...I don't know what needs to be improved. I've probably been making the same mistakes for months....


----------



## Selkie (Jun 22, 2011)

*Round 118

Average: 24.58*

Started promisingly, then got worse, then ended abysmally.

19.26, 26.37, 23.02, 22.86, 22.02, 22.75, 25.65, 26.03, 23.05, 24.92, 29.92, 29.17

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.26
worst time: 29.92

current avg5: 26.71 (σ = 1.80)
best avg5: 22.63 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 24.58 (σ = 2.13)
best avg12: 24.58 (σ = 2.13)

session avg: 24.58 (σ = 2.13)
session mean: 24.59


----------



## Mikel (Jun 23, 2011)

*Average: 27.12
*Round: 118
Event: Speed

27.97
28.56
(22.86)
30.5
29.09
24.50
23.94
29.16
24.13
24.77
(32.02)
28.55


----------



## Zoé (Jun 23, 2011)

19.22, 20.58, 20.99, (22.40), 20.87, 20.05, 21.72, 17.00, (15.94), 17.84, 19.71, 20.48 = *19.84*

I thought this was gonna be a bad avg for some time... then the two 17 and the 15 saved it ^^


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 118
20.07
22.22 21.46 16.69 18.47 20.18 18.65 20.90 21.47 18.72 23.47 20.02 18.58
Commment: Mixing very good with very bad....Just not good enough. Oh oh, only 1 more sub 20 for Zoé and she is graduating before me


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 118:

Average: 23.24
Times: 23.03, 23.47, 22.48, 20.97, 23.37, 30.17, 21.96, 15.90, 17.54, 28.74, 26.43, 24.43

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.90
worst time: 30.17

current avg5: 22.80 (σ = 3.81)
best avg5: 20.96 (σ = 2.48)

current avg12: 23.24 (σ = 2.86)
best avg12: 23.24 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 23.24 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 23.21

Pretty good average especially in the middle two great solves in a row and like always a counting 17 helps


----------



## cityzach (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 118:
(my hands burn because i had an allergic reaction to medication i was taking)
 
times: 19.78, 16.76, 17.95, 18.08, 16.65, 16.78, 19.13, 17.80, (14.27), 19.30, 18.33, 17.40 = 17.82 ao12.

not quite as good as last time, but still good. i think im gonna get allergic reactions more often xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 118 Results*​

cityzach 17.82
zipzap321 (color neutral)	18.95
Zoé	19.84
AvGalen	20.07
Philippieskezer (Roux)	20.10
Jakube	20.26
jskyler91	20.53
insane569	20.61
chrissyD	21.23
Mike Hughey	22.64
d521yts	22.69
Deluchie	23.24
Selkie	24.58
RyanReese09 (OH)	24.63
4EverCuber	26.52
Mikel	27.12

Congratulations to cityzach, who graduates this round!

Zoé is one round away from graduating, and zipzap321 is one round away from graduating color-neutral - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 27, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 119th round:

B L' F2 D R' F' R' D' F L' B L' F U2 L' U' R' D'
D' U L R2 B' U' L U2 B2 L2 R B' U R2 B2 U2 R2 U2
F U2 L R2 B D' F2 D' L B2 D2 F2 R D2 L U F
D' R' D2 F R D2 R2 B D2 L B2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B
F' D' B R D U2 F2 D2 R' B F2 R B F2 D2 R2 D2 U2
B2 R' F' D B2 L F2 R F2 D2 F' L' B2 D2 L U2 B' U'
U' B' F2 U2 B' R2 D' F' L' D B D' R U B2 D2 R2 U'
R' B' R' U' F D' L' R' D L' B U2 R U2 B F D2 U2
F2 U F' R F' R U' B2 F' D2 R B2 U B' U2 F' U2
D L' U' L2 R' F R2 D' B2 F D R2 B2 R2 D2 F L2 U'
U F' D L B' D L' U B' F' U' L F' D' B R2 U'
U2 R' B2 F2 D R B D' F R2 B' F' U' L2 B' D U' L'


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 119*

Round 119 

*25.37*

Lubix Guhong
CFOP 2 look OLL, full PLL
White cross

23.42
22.80
26.53
24.03
(20.09)
(33.36)
22.91
28.89
28.08
23.47
22.61
28.30

Once again best time followed immediately by worse time. Not sure why that is..but anyway I feel like my lookahead was working much better today. Some of my higher times were issues with recognizing OLLs and PLLs. A lot of times under 25 so generally I'm happy with today's results.


----------



## d521yts (Jun 23, 2011)

*Round 119

Average: 23.70*

1.	25.48	
2.	20.48	
3.	(20.35)	
4.	21.92	
5.	22.89	
6.	23.98	
7.	24.91
8.	23.61	
9.	(28.06)
10.	25.83	
11.	22.51+
12.	25.44	

Messed up close to the end, could have been a better average


----------



## cityzach (Jun 23, 2011)

Round 119:

times: 18.87, 15.89, 20.51, 18.78, 16.95, 18.10, 20.08, 19.18, 18.62, 18.36, 17.26, 17.00 = 18.32 ao12.

decent.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 24, 2011)

*ROUND119
*Best average of 12: *19.91
* 1-12 - (25.18) 17.03 19.22 17.52 20.12 19.10 (16.58) 19.75 18.69 23.76 20.00 23.90

i should have warmed up


----------



## Keban (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 119 Average:21.26 (Colour Neutral)*
17.81, DNF(26.00), 20.03, 20.15, 16.36, 21.81, 24.22, 20.34, 19.69, 18.97, 19.24, 30.30

Did this on a GH1 to force slower turning. I've been so spoiled by better cubes, it screwed up my PLL's for sure hahaha


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 24, 2011)

21.08, (28.58), 22.23, 19.95, 21.39, 23.99, 20.74, 22.26, 26.12, (17.05), 19.68, 24.39
=22.18

pretty nice, 3 sub 20s
17 was oll skip
too bad the 26 counted...


----------



## Chalala (Jun 24, 2011)

Round 119 - Chalala - Speed (CFOP)

24.06, 27.69, 26.96, 21.68, 29.43, 21.36, 21.49, 27.30, 26.39, 28.55, 24.29, 25.63

current avg5: 26.44 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 23.38 (σ = 2.53)

current avg12: 25.40 (σ = 2.33)


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 119*

17.47, 21.25, 19.92, *(16.50)*, 23.93, 18.80, *(24.57)*, 21.69, 22.89, 18.97, 21.78, 20.40 = *20.71*

finnally sub 21. My cube is just about dead good thing i can order a guhong tonight. i should be sub 20 or very close to it within the next few weeks


----------



## Selkie (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 119

Average 24.41*

23.11, 24.77, 22.36, 24.21, 31.14, 24.93, 25.21, 23.35, 24.14, 27.03, 24.54, 22.80

Beginning to feel at home and nicely settled in on this plateau 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.36
worst time: 31.14

current avg5: 24.01 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 24.01 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 24.41 (σ = 1.16)
best avg12: 24.41 (σ = 1.16)

session avg: 24.41 (σ = 1.16)
session mean: 24.80


----------



## Jakube (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 117: 20.77*

24.55, 20.14, (25.25), 22.35, 20.92, 21.79, 20.09, (17.87), 18.02, 18.64, 19.10, 22.14

So bad. The first 7 solves sucks. I did an avg12 as warm-up. Sub 19.50 and an avg5 of 16.97, So this is really bad...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 24, 2011)

Average of 12: 23.87
1. 25.70 
2. 24.47 
3. 21.93 
4. 23.72 
5. (21.67) 
6. 23.38 
7. 25.04 
8. 21.97 
9. 23.93 
10. 22.63 
11. (26.15) 
12. 25.89 

Done after 63 solves already. Hands are tired. OH.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 24, 2011)

*Round 119*
23.16
22.87, 24.61, 20.81, 24.89, 20.65, 25.21, (27.05), 22.87, 21.17, (17.77), 23.62, 24.93

This was a complete fail, and the 27 such a :fp. Ive been waiting for my lunhui which is here but the stupid CanadaPost strike has been such a nuisance...


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 24, 2011)

Deluchie said:


> *Round 119*
> 23.16
> 22.87, 24.61, 20.81, 24.89, 20.65, 25.21, (27.05), 22.87, 21.17, (17.77), 23.62, 24.93
> 
> This was a complete fail, and the 27 such a :fp. Ive been waiting for my lunhui which is here but the stupid CanadaPost strike has been such a nuisance...



I concur. Ordered my Dayan + mf8 4x4 before the strike (like a month ago), it shipped the next day, and I've still yet to receive it.


----------



## zipzap321 (Jun 24, 2011)

Color Neutral
*Round 119- 17.80 (σ = 1.37)*

18.77, 16.08, 17.58, (22.05), 17.49, 19.06, 16.21, 19.81, 19.30, 15.75, (15.70), 17.94

Good average.


----------



## Deluchie (Jun 25, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> I concur. Ordered my Dayan + mf8 4x4 before the strike (like a month ago), it shipped the next day, and I've still yet to receive it.



I know my package have been in my town for 3+ weeks Im actually kind of pissed!


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Round 119*

*19.59*

16.27 17.78 20.00 18.63 20.59 20.55 20.13 (24.44) 21.25 22.47 (15.47) 18.25

Pretty good average though that middle pissed me off. Should have been all sub 20!!! at least i can hit sub 20 again it took a little to get back to where i was!


----------



## Zoé (Jun 25, 2011)

Bim Bam Boum !

19.18, 19.19, 17.53, (16.78), 19.19, 17.86, 18.19, 19.59, 19.81, (21.55), 17.72, 18.19 = *18.65*

Too bad there's 1 sup-20 in there, it's spoiling everything XD


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 25, 2011)

Round 119
19.83
19.06 24.78 18.96 19.93 18.65 21.81 19.52 18.25 20.47 18.59 14.36 23.08
Comment: NICE scramble if you start on yellow on nr. 11! But as always, after a good solve I do a really bad one, ALMOST messing up the average

I am coming after you Zoé. I got official sub 20 today as well


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Round 119*

20.36, 21.12, 19.27, 24.52, 20.34, 23.06, 18.69, 23.10, 24.27, 16.47, 15.49, 24.02 ==>> *21.07*

Decent for getting home yesterday. Looks like a lot of people have improved in 9 days.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 26, 2011)

Round 119:
*OH*
22.80, 21.28, (25.32), 22.42, 23.98, 20.32, 22.27, 22.61, 20.75, 20.30, 23.26, (19.38) = 22.00
Meh, only one sub-20


----------



## Mikel (Jun 27, 2011)

*Average: 27.42*
Event: Speed
Round: 119

24.65
24.94
31.58
24.78
26.93
28.88
(34.36)
32.80
28.77
26.43
24.43
(19.88)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

Round 119
23.63
24.29, 22.46, 23.72, 22.21, 23.38, 22.49, 24.37, 25.57, (34.66), 23.32, (21.81), 24.46

Wow, horrifyingly bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 119 Results*​

zipzap321 (color neutral)	17.80
Zoé	18.65
AvGalen	19.83
insane569	19.91
chrissyD	20.71
Jakube	20.77
tozies24	21.07
Keban (color neutral)	21.26
antoineccantin (OH)	22.00
CommaYou	22.18
Deluchie	23.16
Mike Hughey	23.63
d521yts	23.70
RyanReese09 (OH)	23.87
Selkie	24.41
4EverCuber	25.37
Chalala	25.40
Mikel	27.42

Congratulations to Zoé, who graduates this round, and to zipzap321, who graduates color-neutral this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	18.32
Tall5001	19.59

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 30, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 120th round:

L R U R' F L2 D R2 D' L' U R B' D2
B2 L B' L' D2 R' U L F2 L R2 F' U L B U' B2 L2
F' D2 U2 L R' B' R B D' L' F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R' U
L2 F U F U' F2 L U2 B D2 B2 F L' F2 U F' R'
D R' D2 L2 F L' U2 B' D' F L U L R' F2 D F2 U'
D' F2 L' B2 R' F' L' B' R B' F2 R2 D' F' D L' B' U
F' L D2 F2 L R' B' D2 U' F' U B' R' U2 R B2 R2 U2
F' U' L2 F D' F R D' U R2 B2 R D' F2 L R U2 R
D2 R2 B' D2 B F' U2 R F' U2 F L2 R2 U2 F D' R U2
B2 L' F' L' F2 D' L' R B2 F R' D2 R2 F' L2 B R U2
L' U2 R2 F' D U' L' B' F2 U2 L' R2 D' R U2 F L2 D
R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F L' D' F2 R2 B2 R' F' L' D' L' F'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 27, 2011)

31.98, 33.98, 31.03, 30.11, 27.57, 26.37, 33.41, 34.94, 29.21, 33.40, 32.35, 27.57 = *31.06*

ZZOH.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 27, 2011)

ROUND 120

24.40, 21.97, (16.69), 24.34, 18.88, 26.28, 22.38, 25.58, 21.16, 24.33, 22.66, (DNF) = *23.2*


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 120

Average: 23.77*

19.84, 23.13, 23.82, 22.57, 27.04, 23.30, 24.83, 22.70, 21.73, 26.68, 24.91, 24.02

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.84
worst time: 27.04

current avg5: 23.88 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 23.17 (σ = 0.51)

current avg12: 23.77 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 23.77 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 23.77 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 23.71


----------



## Jakube (Jun 27, 2011)

*Round 120: 19.94
*

19.97, (23.04), 17.52, 22.79, 20.17, 20.37, (17.09), 17.33, 18.64, 22.41, 19.34, 20.91

Yay! Finally a sub 20 average.


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

oh hey i graduated! does that mean im not allowed to race in this thread anymore?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2011)

cityzach said:


> oh hey i graduated! does that mean im not allowed to race in this thread anymore?


 
You can participate, but any results will be listed in the alumni section, not in the regular section, so you're not eligible to "win the round" anymore. Unless of course you decide to try a different "event", such as color-neutral, or a different solving method, or OH, in which case you'll be included regularly again.


----------



## insane569 (Jun 27, 2011)

*ROUND120 22.21*
1-12 - (25.74) 23.66 (18.49) 20.42 22.32 23.16 23.42 22.18 20.04 22.39 22.84 21.69


----------



## cityzach (Jun 27, 2011)

ohh ok. gotcha


----------



## d521yts (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 120

Average: 26.36
*
1.	25.76	
2.	(16.90)	
3.	20.48
4.	23.25
5.	26.99
6.	34.42	
7.	24.70	
8.	(34.83)
9.	26.82
10.	28.39	
11.	27.66	
12.	25.14

This average was so full of Fail. :fp


----------



## gymnerd (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 120*

Average: *18.70*

20.24, 18.32, 17.29, 17.15, 17.51, (23.92), 19.87, (14.16), 17.60, 17.71, 20.96, 20.36


----------



## chrissyD (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 120*

22.34, 21.48, 18.96, 21.25, *(18.01)*, 22.26, 23.71, 24.04, 22.44, *(26.13)*, 18.11, 21.66 = *21.62*

well this sucked, i locked up alot during the plls and my cube died on the last solve. good thing i have a guhong in the post and should be with me in a few days and doing sub 20 averages very soon


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 120
22.19
21.44, 23.66, 20.79, 22.98, 22.33, (18.35), 22.45, 23.84, 20.62, 23.16, 20.62, (28.11)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 28, 2011)

*Round 120*

*25.79*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 33/57 OLL, full PLL
White cross

24.88
24.89
27.95
27.98
25.80
24.45
25.53
23.97
26.08
(28.52)
27.52
(21.94)

Not bad for me I suppose. No times over 30 so I'm rather happy about that.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 120

*20.30*

22.03 20.02 17.47 24.02 (27.31) 18.22 17.88 19.56 19.25 20.69 (17.00) 23.90

Damn i should have warmed up more o well had a 18.90 average of 5 in there though


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 120 *20.64*
18.34, 25.44, 20.97, 18.09,(28.57), 20.14, 19.75, (16.66), 22.33, 20.74, 21.24, 19.34
Pb AO12,


----------



## CommaYou (Jun 28, 2011)

19.96, 25.43, 22.46, (25.71), 22.56, 22.77, (19.63), 22.25, 21.71, 25.62, 22.10, 22.03
=22.69


----------



## MiPiCubed (Jun 28, 2011)

Round 120
20.89, 20.44, 20.09, (22.21), 21.80, 17.91, 21.86, 20.52, (17.45), 19.57, 21.44, 19.81 
Average of 12: 20.43


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 28, 2011)

round 120 
event: speed
just got off of the sub-30 thread so don't expect much.

average:26.93

times: 25.85, (30.86), (22.09), 25.43, 30.08, 28.00, 30.62, 30.83, 22.64, 27.64, 22.98, 25.24.


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 28, 2011)

ROUND 120

24.65, 18.78, (16.75), 17.77, 20.05, 21.62, 18.16, 20.90, 22.40, 21.31, 20.23, (DNF) ==>> *20.59 *


----------



## cityzach (Jun 29, 2011)

Round 120:

16.66, 18.64, 15.37, 21.81, 20.63, 18.48, 17.88, 20.51, 16.00, 21.26, 19.66, 19.99 = 18.97

still sub 19, but wayyyy to many sup 20s


----------



## Keban (Jun 29, 2011)

*Round 120; Average;21.89 (Colour Neutral)*

19.38, 20.44, 19.36, DNF(26.88), 19.72, 19.86, 17.72, 24.75, 20.86, 23.90, 20.30, 30.30

EWWWWWWWWWWWWW, this was so dissapointing. the last solve i was just pissed, so i failed.


----------



## Maniac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Round 120*

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 1
Average: 18.84
Rolling Average:18.76
Standard Deviation: 2.35
Best Time: 14.64
Worst Time: 22.64
Individual Times:
1.	19.83	L R U R' F L2 D R2 D' L' U R B' D2
2.	DNF B2 L B' L' D2 R' U L F2 L R2 F' U L B U' B2 L2
3.	19.48	F' D2 U2 L R' B' R B D' L' F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R' U
4.	14.64 L2 F U F U' F2 L U2 B D2 B2 F L' F2 U F' R'
5.	22.64	D R' D2 L2 F L' U2 B' D' F L U L R' F2 D F2 U'
6.	16.13	D' F2 L' B2 R' F' L' B' R B' F2 R2 D' F' D L' B' U
7.	22.07	F' L D2 F2 L R' B' D2 U' F' U B' R' U2 R B2 R2 U2
8.	19.42	F' U' L2 F D' F R D' U R2 B2 R D' F2 L R U2 R
9.	17.73	D2 R2 B' D2 B F' U2 R F' U2 F L2 R2 U2 F D' R U2
10.	19.14	B2 L' F' L' F2 D' L' R B2 F R' D2 R2 F' L2 B R U2
11.	16.27	L' U2 R2 F' D U' L' B' F2 U2 L' R2 D' R U2 F L2 D
12.	19.91	R2 B2 U2 F2 U' F L' D' F2 R2 B2 R' F' L' D' L' F'

This makes me pretty happy. My first sub-19 average of 12.
I never know if I'm supposed to use average or rolling average.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jun 29, 2011)

Maniac said:


> I never know if I'm supposed to use average or rolling average.


 
I've been kind of wondering the same thing myself. I use cct timer and I have stats like: "best ra of five/twelve". I've been using "session average"in my posts. 

I know this is probably a newbish question but could someone please explain to me what a rolling average is? And should I ignore those numbers or do they serve some kind of purpose for me?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> I've been kind of wondering the same thing myself. I use cct timer and I have stats like: "best ra of five/twelve". I've been using "session average"in my posts.
> 
> I know this is probably a newbish question but could someone please explain to me what a rolling average is? And should I ignore those numbers or do they serve some kind of purpose for me?


You just take the average of all the times except the lowest and highest (best and worse)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23824956/don't remove or Arnaud will kill me/AverageCalculator.html
^^that can help you out although it can't handle DNF. Just use 99:99.99 if you DNF a solve.
I am not going to explain how this thing works. It is "as is, take it or leave it"-software


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 120
20.64
23.53 22.21 16.86 19.72 19.31 22.08 20.59 19.47 22.05 19.68 21.56 19.78
Comment: Too many solves with bad pairs (red-green instead of red-blue)


----------



## Zoé (Jun 30, 2011)

AvGalen said:


> You just take the average of all the times except the lowest and highest (best and worse)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23824956/don't remove or Arnaud will kill me/AverageCalculator.html
> ^^that can help you out although it can't handle DNF. Just use 99:99.99 if you DNF a solve.
> I am not going to explain how this thing works. It is "as is, take it or leave it"-software


 
Yeaaaah ! And now I'm stuck with a nice folder that I'm not allowed to delete on my dropbox 

Just because it's still nice to race with Arnaud I am still going to race as well !
23.08 (24.41) 17.88 21.19 18.58 (16.75) 18.15 22.21 19.80 20.93 19.65 17.72 = *19.92*
sub-20 but I confirm : bad light here and confusing yellow/white too often


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 120 Results*​

gymnerd	18.70
Maniac	18.84
Jakube	19.94
Tall5001	20.30
MiPiCubed	20.43
tozies24	20.59
Mike Crozack	20.64
AvGalen	20.64
chrissyD	21.62
Keban (color neutral)	21.89
Mike Hughey	22.19
insane569	22.21
CommaYou	22.69
TheCubeMaster5000	23.20
Selkie	23.77
4EverCuber	25.79
d521yts	26.36
aminayuko	26.93
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	31.06

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	18.97
Zoé	19.92

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 4, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 121st round:

D' U' R2 D U' F R B U2 R' D L F' L B F2 U R B'
U2 L2 D2 L D' F' U B' F D U2 L2 F2 D' F D L' U
D2 B2 L2 B2 F D' R2 U R B L2 B F R' U' R' B R2
R D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U L F2 D' R2 F' D2 R B'
F2 R2 U' F' L' U B' L U' B2 D' B2 U2 F R2 D' L2 D2 R
F' D' U B' D2 U' R B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' L' R' B2 F2 U
B2 F R' U2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' R2 F' L' U2 L' U'
B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' R F R2 B2 L B F2 L' D R' F2 D'
U' L2 R2 U R' B' D U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R D' B2 D2 U2 R'
B' R' F' D2 B2 F D' R' D U B' D2 R' D2 L' U' R
F2 R B' U2 F R2 U2 L' D2 U R B U' L' U' R2 D'
B2 F2 D' R U' B2 F R2 B' U' R' B2 F' L2 F' R' D2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 121
22.10
(18.10), 20.70, 24.95, 25.41, 20.06, 19.54, (26.21), 22.59, 23.70, 22.80, 19.13, 22.13

My overall averages haven't improved much, but I am getting more sub-20 singles lately.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 30, 2011)

ZZOH. Been solely practicing ZZ2H and the appropriate number of seconds I've shaved off in 2H has been transferred to OH .

30.85, 30.90, 28.11, 24.59, 20.41[pll skip], 34.79, 25.48, 27.16, 26.54, 30.75, 32.84, 26.64=*28.39*

Some good singles in there. After the 28 I was sure I was going to stick with CFOP after the average and quit ZZ, but then I got some good singles and it raised my hopes. Unsure of what to do .


----------



## tozies24 (Jun 30, 2011)

20.56, 17.22, 20.16, 21.95, 23.20, 21.12, 24.12, 18.80, 23.18, 19.94, 21.03, 22.36 ==>> *21.23*


----------



## cubersmith (Jun 30, 2011)

Avg: 24.14

Times: 23.62, 23.88, (28.31), 23.57, 27.12, 28.16, 23.14, 21.72, (21.55), 23.20, 23.63, 21.78

I'm new on this thread


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Round 121*

22.45, 20.44, 22.05, 26.42, 22.21, 23.23, 23.38, 21.83, (30.42) fail OLL, 18.69 PLL skip, (18.12) full step!!, 27.43 = *22.81*

Those few bad solves totally screwed up the average.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jun 30, 2011)

round 121: *23.25*
23.02, 23.82, 21.51, 21.08, 28.90, 18.75, 23.33, 25.12, 23.14, 25.61, 25.29, 20.60 
bad average :/


----------



## fiqnocchio (Jul 1, 2011)

23.86, (33.34), 24.15, (16.03), 22.29, 20.04, 24.90, 22.07, 22.13, 20.49, 18.60, 22.37 = 22.09


----------



## insane569 (Jul 1, 2011)

*ROUND121*
Best average of 12: *19.63*
1-12 - 21.49 22.08 19.45 (16.96) 17.85 19.07 20.49 19.92 19.29 18.70 17.98 (22.60)


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

i am just horrible on this thread.

average:27.83

times:27.41, 28.25, 29.87, (20.30), 27.21, 30.78, 25.26, 30.53+, 25.02, 24.38, (31.86), 29.61


----------



## d521yts (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 121*

*Average: 21.96*


1.	19.02
2.	(17.79)	
3.	(28.12)	
4.	19.70	
5.	25.58
6.	23.26	
7.	18.12	
8.	21.66	
9.	22.96	
10.	21.66	
11.	23.84
12.	23.75

Great average for me. Defiantly made up for last week. :tu


----------



## Mikel (Jul 2, 2011)

*Average: 26.72*
Round 121
Speed

Standard Deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 22.56
Worst Time: 36.15
Individual Times:
1.	27.21	
2.	23.86	
3.	32.81 pop
4.	(36.15) pop
5.	25.59	
6.	27.55	
7.	29.40	
8.	22.77	
9.	25.27	
10.	25.06	
11.	(22.56)	
12.	27.69


----------



## Selkie (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 121

Average: 23.59
*
22.40, (28.23), 24.29, 24.77, 22.15, 27.41, 25.58, 22.62, 20.92, (17.35), 20.02, 25.80

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.35
worst time: 28.23

current avg5: 21.18 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 21.18 (σ = 1.08)

current avg12: 23.59 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 23.59 (σ = 2.23)

session avg: 23.59 (σ = 2.23)
session mean: 23.46


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 2, 2011)

*round 121*

23.26, 19.84, 18.70, 17.45, 18.49, 22.89, 21.12, 21.26, *(16.92)*, 23.58, 22.23, *(24.61)* = *20.88*

got allot of sub 20 solves but the last 3 solves were bad. quite surprised actually cause my cube is dead and almost unusable so i think this is a great average considering. my guhong should arrive on Monday, was expecting it today but parcel force don't seem to deliver on a Saturday .


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 121!*

Average:21.41
Times: 22.84, 22.23, 21.11, 19.96, (25.18), 20.83, 20.44, 22.30, 20.29, 19.81,(16.27,) 24.27



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.27
worst time: 25.18

current avg5: 20.80 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 20.18 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 21.41 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 21.41 (σ = 1.38)

session avg: 21.41 (σ = 1.38)
session mean: 21.29



This was an OK session, i'm averaging about this right now 21.5ish. The 16 was NL 9 second F2L and cross with a N-perm :fp I'm seeming not to be getting a lot of sub-20's but along the lines of 19.5-20.5. anyway, hopefully I'll be sub 17 by the end of the summer


----------



## cityzach (Jul 2, 2011)

Round 121:

15.27, 17.81, 18.54, 20.36, 20.26, 16.31, 19.07, 18.17, 17.16, 17.74, 15.14, 18.24 = 17.86

yay sub 18


----------



## Maniac (Jul 2, 2011)

*Round 121*

Average: 21.80
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 17.60
Worst Time: 25.23
Individual Times:
1.	19.86	D' U' R2 D U' F R B U2 R' D L F' L B F2 U R B'
2.	22.13	U2 L2 D2 L D' F' U B' F D U2 L2 F2 D' F D L' U
3.	(25.23)	D2 B2 L2 B2 F D' R2 U R B L2 B F R' U' R' B R2
4.	(17.60)	R D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R' B' U L F2 D' R2 F' D2 R B'
5.	23.86	F2 R2 U' F' L' U B' L U' B2 D' B2 U2 F R2 D' L2 D2 R
6.	20.08	F' D' U B' D2 U' R B' R2 F' L2 R2 B' L' R' B2 F2 U
7.	19.37	B2 F R' U2 R U' F2 R2 U2 F' U2 L' R2 F' L' U2 L' U'
8.	21.28	B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B' R F R2 B2 L B F2 L' D R' F2 D'
9.	25.20	U' L2 R2 U R' B' D U2 B2 F' U2 B2 R D' B2 D2 U2 R'
10.	23.56	B' R' F' D2 B2 F D' R' D U B' D2 R' D2 L' U' R
11.	22.38	F2 R B' U2 F R2 U2 L' D2 U R B U' L' U' R2 D'
12.	20.26	B2 F2 D' R U' B2 F R2 B' U' R' B2 F' L2 F' R' D2 B

I hate cubing in the cold.


----------



## adragast (Jul 3, 2011)

Round 121 *24,55*
24.11 24.68 (20.69) 21.88 29.95 21.27 (DNF) 30.19 24.73 23.92 22.49 22.33

First round for me and hope worse one. Yesterday, I got my first sub 20 average and today not a single sub 20 :'( DNF was a pop (corner+edge flying in the room), 29-30 were complete failures (in the middle of the f2l I realised that my cross wasn't finished ??!), ... And the worse part of it is that I was lucky. Twice a pair was already paired somehow, the 21.88 was a pll skip, some had easy cross... GRRRRRRRRR Positive point: I can only improve (let's hope)

Edit: I was so disappointed by the average this morning that I did it again now (of course does not count but just to give an idea) and I got 21.58 average. No DNF, worse time 27.40, one 18.xx and two 19.xx. So, really a bad average for me.


----------



## Carson (Jul 4, 2011)

Carson Penticuff
Round 121
*Average = 28.11*
28.66, 26.13, 34.77, (20.82), 28.16, 34.78, 23.15, (37.18), 27.39, 24.97, 25.71, 27.39

Well... here is my first venture into the sub-20 thread. I hadn't cubed much this past year until the last few weeks. I am trying to "get into shape" for nationals. I am back to about where I was before I started slacking... now, hopefully I can make some improvement.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 121 Results*​

insane569	19.63
chrissyD	20.88
tozies24	21.23
Deluchie	21.41
Maniac	21.80
d521yts	21.96
fiqnocchio	22.09
Mike Hughey	22.10
TheCubeMaster5000	22.81
Mike Crozack	23.25
Selkie	23.59
cubersmith	24.14
adragast	24.55
Mikel	26.72
aminayuko	27.83
Carson	28.11
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	28.39

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	17.86

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 7, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 122nd round:

L R D2 L2 D R2 B F2 L' R2 D2 B' U2 R' F2 L2 U
D2 F D U2 R2 F' U B2 R2 D U2 F' L' F2 D U' F L
R' B2 U' B F' R U' L' R U F U B2 L' D L' R' D'
R' B U' L D' B2 F' R D' F' D F D2 R U L' U'
F U L' F' L' B' F' D R B R' D' B F D B L' U
F U2 L D' L F' D2 R B2 U' R U' B2 U F' D R2
R2 B' U2 R U F D2 L2 U2 R U2 F' D R U' B' D F2
R' F R F R2 U2 F L' R F2 D' F2 U' B2 D' F' L'
R' F2 U2 L B2 L2 U2 L' F' R' F' R D B2 D2 R2 U' R'
D L U2 R' D2 U' B D2 U' R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F R U2
R' B L' B' F2 D' F' L2 R F' D' B2 D F U' B2 L'
L' F D' U L2 U2 F' D R D2 R2 F2 U B2 U' F U R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

23.10	, 25.92, 23.85, 20.71, 23.39, 21.69, 24.21, 23.54, 22.60, 22.59, 16.20, 21.95 = *22.76*

Awesome average, crazy. The 16 was NL.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 122
22.64
20.93, 23.75, (52.14), 21.94, 21.86, 22.01, 26.04, (18.29), 22.12, 24.71, 22.73, 20.29

Gotta love that 52.14 - I messed up a G perm completely and had to start over. The 26.04 was another messed up PLL, but it didn't go quite as badly.

@Eric: No, it really shouldn't, if he really didn't use these scrambles. He also didn't say it was ZZOH (which I assume it probably was). It seems like Ryan needs to work a bit on rules-following.  (I'm sure it must be a great pleasure to him to have a brother watching his every move here. )


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 122

*19.92*

18.43 21.46 19.97 19.08 (24.77) 22.08 20.06 18.03 20.81 20.94 18.33 (17.11)

How about that for close before the last solve i hadnt had a sub 20 average of 5 and i was guessing low 20 but that was good!


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 4, 2011)

round 122
average:27.20
event:speed
times:24.73, (22.51), 29.58, 30.25, 29.23, 29.39, (36.02), 25.71, 26.93, 28.97, 23.29, 32.46 

could've done better, but hey, it's July 4th.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 4, 2011)

17.69, 20.72, (15.69), 25.01, (34.88), 23.03, 18.07, 18.05, 20.80, 21.78, 19.56, 20.08 ==>> 20.48

I don't know when I am going to stop choking on these averages. It has been probably at least a month of 20.xy averages. Too many nerves.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 122*

23.30, 20.23, 20.18, 19.37, 21.11, 21.34, 21.62, (18.58), 22.14, 23.43, 19.23, (24.31) = *21.20*

Consistent!!! All thanks to my new LingYun. Only 3 sub-20's though....

@tozies24 what a coincidence. (see my sig)


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Round 122*​
Average: *20.33* _Getting so close to sub-20_

Times:


Spoiler



17.27
24.01
19.47
21.87
21.32
20.81
19.23
18.19
21.78
20.65
21.4
18.53



Getting a lot more sub-20's, though this isn't a good example. Actually, there are no sub 20 avg's of 5 in this but still all are under 22 except for one so at least i'm getting lower SD!


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 122: *22.16*
22.85, 19.35, 20.63, 20.46, 19.91, 21.05, 25.24, 17.96, 26.47, 26.38, 25.88, 19.88 
meh,


----------



## insane569 (Jul 5, 2011)

*ROUND122*
Best average of 12: *21.05*
1-12 - 19.82 (17.17) (24.03) 19.53 22.36 20.08 22.09 18.86 21.20 23.67 21.15 21.76
had better averages
but not today


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't been here for a while...

*Round 122*
Cube: Dayan Guhong
Event: 3x3x3 Speedcubing; method: Roux

*Average: 19.19* (σ = 1.46)
Individual Times:
19.42, 23.02, 19.52, 18.11, [14.66], 17.41, [24.08], 19.33, 19.62, 18.38, 18.94, 18.11

Hey, sub-20! Yay! 

And I'm happy to say that the majority of my solves were sub-20 in that average as well, with only two being over 20. In the 24.08-second solve, I lost track of one of my pieces in the first block, resulting in a VERY slow first block. In the 23.02-second solve, I accidentally executed the wrong CMLL case, and then it ended up in a Sune orientation case afterwards, of which I only know 2LCMLL for. >.<
Also, my current (non-lucky) PB is 13.25 seconds, so it was quite pleasant to get a 14.66-second solve in that average.


----------



## Keban (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 121: 20.60 (Colour Neutral)
*

22.43, 16.22, 17.46, 19.41, 21.76, 17.19, 20.33, 19.07, DNF(24.81), 23.57, 22.80, 22.03



tozies24 said:


> 17.69, 20.72, (15.69), 25.01, (34.88), 23.03, 18.07, 18.05, 20.80, 21.78, 19.56, 20.08 ==>> 20.48
> 
> I don't know when I am going to stop choking on these averages. It has been probably at least a month of 20.xy averages. Too many nerves.


 Tell me about it.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 122*

19.94, *(17.22)*, *(24.37)*, 19.12, 21.62, 17.26, 19.46, 21.34, 17.66, 19.11, 18.60, 18.24 = *19.24*

yaaaaaaaaaaaay first sub 20 average and very nearly a sub 19 average. This was done with my new guhong too i love it


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 5, 2011)

Rounds 122
19.71
23.33 17.91 21.21 18.02 20.61 23.84 20.68 17.11 17.61 18.78 20.91 18.06
Comment: Halfway through this average I started to get lookahead during F2L....and stopped messing up PLL's

Rounds 121
21.16
22.25 18.55 20.00 24.72 19.00 24.11 17.22 23.21 24.53 22.50 18.38 19.02
Comment: 3 messed up G-Perms at the end and several bad F-Perms in there as well. Didn't cube often enough


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 121 
Average:20.44


21.67, 19.89, 20.90, 21.15, 21.90, 22.31, (16.65), 17.75, (23.89), 18.40, 18.46, 21.95

Round 122
Average:20.37
22.01, 16.98, (24.12), 23.29, 21.67, 19.85, 18.46, 19.53, (15.87), 19.59, 21.96, 20.39.


----------



## celli (Jul 5, 2011)

Round 122
Ao12: *20.02*

16.72, 21.70, 19.11, 20.96, 18.53, 21.38, (24.13), 17.53, (16.39), 20.17, 21.37, 22.76

Haven't been here for a while.. This is a great average for me now, I'm usually stuck between 21.00 and 21.50.


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 5, 2011)

25.79, (21.87), 26.12, 24.94, 23.73, (27.20), 26.05, 25.10, 23.72, 26.78, 22.65, 23.98 = *24.89*

This is my worst average in a LONG time.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello 

This thread looks like fun so I'm joining. Cube is Guhong, method is Fridrich. Two hands, not OH. 

times:
12:	00:23.55	
11:	00:22.66	
10:	00:20.96	
9:	00:25.28	
8:	00:16.48	---->sub 10 second f2l + 2 look LL 
7:	00:24.14	
6:	00:17.11	
5:	00:17.16	
4:	00:25.89	
3:	00:23.60	
2:	00:43.04	----> very very bad. messed up PLL
1:	00:23.44	

overall average of 12 is 22.38




edit: this is round 122


----------



## Mikel (Jul 5, 2011)

*Average: 24.40*
Round 122
Event: Speed

Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 21.22
Worst Time: 32.61
Individual Times:
1.	24.15	
2.	23.34	
3.	23.43	
4.	(21.22)	
5.	(32.61)	
6.	22.38	
7.	29.00	
8.	22.34	
9.	24.30	
10.	25.71	
11.	23.52	
12.	25.81

New personal Best Aof12


----------



## d521yts (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 122

Average: 23.36
*


1.	22.25	
2.	22.34	
3.	25.70'
4.	20.98	
5.	24.98
6.	22.62
7.	22.31
8.	23.16	
9.	25.76
10.	(19.78)
11.	23.47	
12.	(27.66+)

I knew last week was only luck 
Meh, still an Okay average (no warm-up before though)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2011)

*Round 122

Average: 23.45*

20.53, 23.20, 23.48, 22.10, (19.79), (28.33), 21.89, 27.20, 21.64, 25.67, 23.10, 25.69

Started well but fell off towards the end.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.79
worst time: 28.33

current avg5: 24.82 (σ = 1.22)
best avg5: 21.94 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 23.45 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 23.45 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 23.45 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 23.55


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2011)

Carson Penticuff
*Round 122
Average: 29.40*

Times:
27.75, 24.92, 31.95, 26.15, 32.47, 30.94, 28.22, 26.55, 31.07, (DNF(Forgot to start timer)), 33.97, (23.17)

This felt more like I was back in the race to sub-30 thread.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 6, 2011)

20.64, 19.86, 23.90, (26.44), 25.36, 23.45, 22.71, (15.70), 18.76, 19.69, 25.38, 18.83 ===> 21.85

Restarted after resting for 10 months. Not bad?
Cube- A5


----------



## adragast (Jul 6, 2011)

*Round 122*

*Average: 20.48*

19.43 (27.75) 20.59 18.36 22.81 22.95 18.45 18.94 19.74 22.39 (17.82) 21.09

Feels so good. Last week, not a single sub-20, this week a just over 20s average... I have to admit I was lucky though. Easy cross quite often the 18.94 was a pll skip, I think I got a "free" pair 3-4 times...


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 122*

*Average: 19.64*

18.71, 17.81, 22.27, (22.60), 19.04, 19.94, 18.07, (17.04), 20.55, 21.04, 20.02, 18.97


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 122 Results*​

Philippieskezer (Roux)	19.19
chrissyD	19.24
HumanDude	19.64
AvGalen	19.71
celli	20.02
Deluchie	20.33
BC1997	20.37
tozies24	20.48
adragast	20.48
Keban (color neutral)	20.60
insane569	21.05
TheCubeMaster5000	21.20
Mike Crozack	22.16
RussianWhiteBoi	22.38
Mike Hughey	22.64
RyanReese09 (OH)	22.76
d521yts	23.36
Selkie	23.45
Mikel	24.40
cubersmith	24.89
aminayuko	27.20
Carson	29.40

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Tall5001	19.92
koreancuber	21.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 11, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 123rd round:

D' U2 L R' F R' F2 D2 F' R D B2 U F' L B L2
B2 F2 R2 B' D B D' F L2 R' U2 R2 D' U2 F L' B' R'
D F R2 B D' B D R' B2 U' L' R2 B' L' B2 R D U
R' D2 U' B' F' L2 D F2 D2 L' D' R' B' F' L B D R2
R U' L D U' L D2 U2 B' F2 L' B' R2 F' D U' F2
R2 F2 L U' R F L' U L U2 B' L F2 D R2 B2 R2 U'
R2 D' R2 B' L' D' L2 B L' B F2 D2 L' D2 R2 U' F2
F2 U' L' D F' U B' D' L' D' L' F D2 L U2 R' U
R2 B' F U2 L' B2 L U R2 B2 R D L F2 L' B2 R U
D L2 D R D' F D' L2 D' L U B2 F2 D' R B' F2 U2
L' B2 U R' U' B' L' U L B U2 L2 B2 L B R' B2 R2
B' F L2 U' L' R D L F2 D2 R2 U' F' U' R' B' F2 U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oops, forgot to say my average last time was done CFOP OH.

Sorry.

From now on it is definitely ZZOH though. I've switched methods.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 7, 2011)

21.17, 20.91, 22.62, 24.10, 23.04, 22.90, (19.84), 21.94, 21.94, DNF, 21.54, (29.25)(FAIL)
Average 24.24 Horrible average, maybe when my Haiyan memory arrives I'll hit sub-20, one may only hope.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 123*

Average: 20.22
Times: 19.58, 16.73, 21.10, 21.06, 19.71, 27.22, 20.21, 19.94, 20.67, 18.14, 22.52, 19.32

I haven't even done more than 10 solves since the last round and it showed since I didn't improve at all


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 123, *22.70*
27.79, 25.37, 21.12, 21.86, 20.12, 20.66, 21.50, 26.19, 22.32, 25.20, 20.15, 22.61 
really inconsistent....


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 123*
*Average: 19.63*
19.57, 19.68, 19.34, 18.44, 19.86, (22.13), (16.37), 19.05, 19.54, 19.25, 20.42, 21.19


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 123*

19.83, 18.09, 18.46, *(23.08)*, 19.48, *(17.04)*, 20.34, 20.90, 19.14, 19.41, 17.74, 21.38 = *19.48*

Only slightly under sub 20 but its still sub 20 not a bad average for me considering i injured my hand yesterday


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2011)

Round 123
21.93
22.92, 25.39, 22.02, (18.29), 21.08, (30.92), 19.00, 25.12, 20.89, 23.01, 21.25, 18.60

Three sub-20 solves, but three really bad ones too. I just keep making too many mistakes.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 7, 2011)

*ROUND123*
Best average of 12: *20.48*
1-12 - 19.90 18.64 20.62 22.10 21.99 18.97 20.99 (22.18) 19.35 20.34 (18.25) 21.87


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 7, 2011)

17.17, (22,24), 17.01, 19.83, (14.68), 21.81, 19.18, 20.50, 16.11, 16.82, 18.73, 20.21

Average: 18.737

Pretty good A012 for me. Gotta love that 14.68 single!!!


----------



## d521yts (Jul 7, 2011)

*Round 123
**
Average: 23.15

*
1.	24.44
2.	19.40
3.	22.09	
4.	24.71	
5.	22.12
6.	(28.76)
7.	23.89
8.	20.82
9.	25.91
10.	23.76
11.	(16.27)
12.	24.37


----------



## Mikel (Jul 8, 2011)

*Average: 27.44*
Round 123
Event: Speed

Standard Deviation: 2.66
Best Time: 20.00
Worst Time: 56.46
Individual Times:
1.	27.58	
2.	29.97	
3.	26.38	
4.	29.61	
5.	(56.46)	
6.	22.55	
7.	23.15	
8.	30.34	
9.	(20.00)	
10.	24.63	
11.	29.91	
12.	30.25


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 123
19.97
16.63 20.08 20.88 20.52 23.16 26.21 17.53 16.44 18.96 22.97 18.75 20.22
Comment: Bad scrambles for me, especially the first half last layers. Didn't mess up the last solve too bad . 1 more, but we all know how that will end


----------



## Zoé (Jul 8, 2011)

17.22 20.77 17.15 23.66 22.55 24.85 19.25 23.08 20.47 20.16 19.50 20.91 = *20.76*
Arnaud beats me... Bouhou for me !


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 8, 2011)

ZZOH
26.17, 25.45, 25.77, 21.31, 27.56, 30.49, 24.93, 27.30, 29.63, 26.06, 24.37, 28.91 = *26.62*

PB by over a second.


----------



## celli (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 123
Ao12: 20.73

(25.86), 21.27, (18.57), 19.3, 20.45, 24.82, 19.60, 18.93, 19.82, 22.23, 20.32, 20.65


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 8, 2011)

round 123
event: speed
average:26.30

times:29.44, 31.96, 21.12, 22.96, 27.21, 20.98, 23.56, 25.91, 30.51, 27.86, 28.61, 25.82
just can't break my pb of 19.05!


----------



## Brest (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 123

Average: 20.90

17.67 21.87 (16.86) 23.61 20.49 18.11 19.86 (30.58) 21.41 23.55 21.71 20.69


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 8, 2011)

*Round 123*

*26.08*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 33/57 OLL, full PLL
White cross

1.(33.85)
2. 26.39 
3. 22.93 
4. 25.35 
5. 23.23 
6. 28.87 
7. 22.12 
8. 26.45 
9. 29.35 
10. 29.18 
11.(21.81)
12. 23.42 

Been a bit busy lately so haven't had much time to practice. First solve was a fail with hardly any warm up. Not much improvement from previous weeks but I feel that my lookahead is getting a bit better. I think my f2l isn't efficient and that I'm probably wasting too many moves.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

*Round 123: 19.89*

19.35, 18.91, (17.24), 18.57, 20.90, 21.23, 18.63, 22.14, 18.40, 22.09, (22.23), 18.71


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 8, 2011)

*ROUND 123*
YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! First sub-20 average on this thread  no choking for me this round. PLL Skip on the last solve but it didn't matter for the average. I would have been upset if I didn't get sub-20 this round. I got a 19.91 ao100 yesterday so I think I am going to be able to keep this going 

20.79, (23.23), 19.86, 18.08, (15.30), 18.78, 19.42, 20.00, 18.56, 20.53, 17.91, 15.66 ==>> *18.96*


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello! I'm quite confident I'm a sub-20 solver now, especially after getting sub-20 average for my very first avg100 two nights ago...

Anyway, here's this week's submission:

*Round 123*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3; Method: Roux
*Average: 17.12* (σ = 1.39)
Cube: Guhong

*Individual times:*
(19.12), 19.04, 18.54, 16.05, 16.90, 14.43, 17.14, 16.05, (14.03), 18.54, 16.27, 18.24

All of my times were sub-20, and I even got two sub-15s. I also think this is a PB avg 12, though I don't really keep track of them.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 9, 2011)

ROUND 123

20.42, 22.51, (18.88), 22.98, (23.58), 19.47, 20.32, 20.46, 19.94, 20.50, 19.36, 20.98 = *20.69*

eeh. On the bright side my worst time was less than 24 seconds.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 9, 2011)

Round 123
24.17 22.46 20.75 (17.89) 23.37 19.79 22.57 (32.50) 24.56 24.12 19.90 22.82 = *22.45*


----------



## Selkie (Jul 9, 2011)

*Round 123

Average: 23.56*

Not even 1 sub 20 

22.11, 21.69, 21.36, 26.81, 25.58, 24.91, 24.46, 26.01, 22.60, 21.44, 20.57, 25.47

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.57
worst time: 26.81

current avg5: 23.17 (σ = 1.69)
best avg5: 22.83 (σ = 1.24)

current avg12: 23.56 (σ = 1.79)
best avg12: 23.56 (σ = 1.79)

session avg: 23.56 (σ = 1.79)
session mean: 23.58


----------



## Carson (Jul 9, 2011)

*Round 123
Average: 27.85*

Times:
22.32, DNF(29.50), 35.60, 29.41, 20.46, 25.57, 28.83, 28.58, 23.56, 26.19, 27.26, 31.19

The DNF was an H perm gone terribly wrong... This average should have been at least five seconds faster, but it was full of stupid errors. A couple of incorrect crosses, f2l pairs accidentally placed the in the wrong slots, misturning during algs, etc. I'm actually pretty happy with a 27.85 consider how many mistakes I made.


----------



## Keban (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 123: 19.56 (Colour Neutral)*

16.22, 19.10, 18.22, DNF(23.98), 20.51, 18.65, 18.02, 18.33, 20.46, 21.94, 18.97, 21.41

It's about ****in time.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 123*
*Avg: 21.03*

21.94
20.94
20.61
21.09
(16.44) OLL Skip
22.97
21.16
19.72
22.28
20.27
19.33
(23.40)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 11, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Round 123
> 
> Average: 23.56*
> 
> ...


 
Which timer are you using to get all these numbers? Is it Prisma Puzzle timer? I use to use Jnetcube, then switched to CCT Timer. I have Prisma downloaded and it's a nice timer granted I don't like how I have to delete a scramble in order to get to an imported one. Also the fact that I can't tag each solve with a note makes me lean towards sticking with CCT. 

I do like how it has a 3D picture of the cube immediately available with the selected scramble so you don't have to look it up. Also the histogram is rather nice.


----------



## cityzach (Jul 11, 2011)

times:

17.86, (14.05), 15.85, 16.18, 18.49, 16.33, 16.56, 18.39, (19.65), 18.70, 14.33, 16.83 = 16.95

great avg!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 123 Results*​

Philippieskezer (Roux)	17.12
jskyler91	18.74
tozies24	18.96
chrissyD	19.48
Keban (color neutral)	19.56
HumanDude	19.63
Jakube	19.89
AvGalen	19.97
Deluchie	20.22
insane569	20.48
TheCubeMaster5000	20.69
celli	20.73
Zoé	20.76
Brest	20.90
TeddyKGB	21.03
Mike Hughey	21.93
Bunker	22.45
Mike Crozack	22.70
d521yts	23.15
Selkie	23.56
BC1997	24.24
4EverCuber	26.08
aminayuko	26.30
RyanReese (ZZOH)	26.62
Mikel	27.44
Carson	27.85

Wow - top eight sub-20! Must have been some easy scrambles.

Philippieskezer, chrissyD, HumanDude, Jakube, and AvGalen are all just one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.95

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 14, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 124th round:

U F' R' U' F' L' R2 F2 D' U2 R D B F2 L' B2 R2 U'
U' B2 R F L2 F' D R U B L F2 L2 R' F D2
B' U' R' B2 D' B' D' B F R' B2 R D L' D' B' F2 R
U' F2 U L F R' B2 U B' R D2 R2 D2 U L' B' U2
R' U2 F L F' D' B' D F D' R' B R2 F2 L' D B'
L2 R U L' D U' B2 D2 B R' F2 L' B2 R B U L U
R2 B R U R U R' D F' L D' F R' D2 F2 L B R'
B2 R B' R U L' B' L2 B' D2 R' B' U' L B' U' L
B2 D2 U2 L D L U B2 D2 F2 D' B F2 R D2 R F2
F2 R D2 L2 U' B' L2 D' L F U' B' L B' U' R F R'
D L U' L' B2 U' F R D' U B' R' U' F2 R2 D' B2 F'
L' D2 F2 U B2 L U' F R2 F U' R' B2 U' L U' R' U2


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124*

Average: *20.24* Was 20.01 at solve 11 :fp
Times: 19.94, 22.34+, 19.76, 20.83, 21.95, 16.79, 19.82, 18.80, 19.74, 18.83, 20.41, 22.55

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.79
worst time: 22.55

current avg5: 19.66 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 19.12 (σ = 0.44)

current avg12: 20.24 (σ = 1.12)
best avg12: 20.24 (σ = 1.12)

session avg: 20.24 (σ = 1.12)
session mean: 20.15

Wow, that was soo close to sub-20, so close that I can almost taste it. The 16 was full step, sune then CW U-Perm, Regardless, I'm getting way more sub 20's (8/12) so eventually sub-20 I will be. I guess good things happen to those who wait!


----------



## insane569 (Jul 11, 2011)

*ROUND124*
Best average of 12: *23.36*
1-12 - 25.35 19.49 21.51 (19.30) 28.22 26.38 22.25 (29.68) 21.39 24.80 23.32 20.91

DAMN HORRIBLE TODAY
well not that bad


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124*

21.29, 18.40, *(14.63)*, 18.87, 19.60, 20.22, 19.06, 19.90,*(23.26)*, 21.07, 16.95, 16.10 = *19.15*

I done this with my phone on iitimer and did pretty good. Could of had sub 19 but I've been worn out by all the solves I've done today and as you can tell from my sig I've gotten some good averages since the last round


----------



## d521yts (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124**

Average: 22.43
*
1.	23.89	
2.	18.57
3.	20.44	
4.	(15.63)	
5.	25.81
6.	(27.99)	
7.	18.73	
8.	19.55	
9.	23.08	
10.	26.92	
11.	24.65	
12.	22.63	

I got a new PB in this average so I guess it was okay. Except for the 2 solves that followed >_>


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 11, 2011)

holy cow! new pb!
round 124
average:26.95
event: speed
23.92, 27.72, (29.86), 26.75, 25.76, (18.91), 29.77, 28.81, 28.25, 26.30, 28.74, 23.45

and yet the pb was full step!


----------



## Jakube (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124: 19.45*

18.18, 19.82, (24.56), 17.31, 19.24, 21.17, 18.90, (16.89), 18.87, 23.38, 17.60, 20.02

Finally! I hit sub 20 3 times in a row. 

Best avg5 was 18.46 [=18.90, (16.89), 18.87, (23.38), 17.60]


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124*

19.42, 18.52, 22.90, 20.06, (23.67), 18.72, 21.22, 17.47, (16.97), 20.94, 17.16, 21.50 ==>> *19.79*

A lot of lockups in there but I still managed to pull it out. I will need to practice though for next round because this needed a clutch ending for me to get the sub 20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2011)

Round 124
22.98
20.95, (34.75), 22.08, 22.28, 22.13, (20.94), 22.95, 22.76, 24.81, 24.20, 24.00, 23.68

Wow, that was bad. Almost every solve involved some clear mistake that cost me several seconds - inserting a pair wrong, doing the wrong OLL, making a few wrong moves on a PLL and backtracking to fix it, etc. It really seems like I have the speed for sub-20 now, but my mistakes are killing me. Pity I'm not willing to practice. (There's that 500 solves for 3x3x3 BLD over there distracting me...)


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 11, 2011)

Eish, I haven't done a single solve since my last submission. XD
I've been focusing on my miniatures recently...
Anyway, graduating was a lot easier than I expected. I can remember coming to this thread thinking "This is going to take FOREVER..." but now I'm sub-20, quite subconsciously.

*Round 124*
Event: Speedsolving 3x3x3; Method: Roux
*Average: 17.24* (σ = 1.09)
Cube: Guhong

*Individual times:*
17.58, 16.93, (19.95), 17.68, 16.14, 17.42, 18.98, 19.02, 17.74, 19.53, (16.08), 16.24

All of my times were sub-20, but I had no sub-15's. 
Maybe I should try the race to sub-15 now...


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 11, 2011)

You're welcome Mike . I really only did 500 because I need a clear excuse to practice my new method of execution...gotta get in shape for Nats! .


----------



## jskyler91 (Jul 11, 2011)

Round: 124 
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
Times:17.26, 18.15, 20.06, 22.00, 17.01, 20.12, 19.00, 18.56, (16.12), 20.32, (DNF), 17.03
Average: 18.951
Response: Priceless

I am having some trouble with color recognition on my zhanchi, I need to get a half bright set of stickers, it's what I am used to.


----------



## Keban (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124: 19.82 (Colour Neutral)*
19.16, 20.57, 16.02, 22.07, DNF(23.35), 17.95, 22.14, 16.89, 16.95, 20.67, 19.99, 21.77

I think im almost sub 20 consitently  Maybe im just getting lucky, who knows.


----------



## iizii (Jul 11, 2011)

*Round 124:*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.99
worst time: 23.47

current avg5: 21.90 (σ = 1.39)
best avg5: 19.86 (σ = 1.19)

current avg12: 20.75 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 20.75 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 20.75 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 20.66

19.46, (16.99), 22.85, 22.28, 19.57, 18.01, 21.26, 22.54, 19.97, 18.35, 23.20, (23.47)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 124*

*25.63*

1.	(21.58)
2.	27.56	
3.	24.81	
4.	22.95	
5.	(28.97)
6.	22.62	
7.	27.50	
8.	27.03	
9.	27.36	
10.	27.83	
11.	27.53	
12.	21.80

A bit of an improvement from last week I suppose. Kind of strange to get 5 27's in a row. Don't think that's ever happened to me before.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 124

average of 12: 21.07

20.21 (24.18) 20.89 18.93 20.56 19.03 22.59 (18.17) 21.46 23.10 23.29 20.68


----------



## Selkie (Jul 12, 2011)

*Round 124

Average: 23.02*

24.10, 23.99, 21.10, 23.60, 20.32, 24.45, (18.57), 22.62, 23.24, 23.32, 23.48, (25.80)

And there was me thinking I was at last going to have a forum average not being 23.xx but it was not to be. Still beginning to move off this plateau, its taking a hell of a lot of practice and work though.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.57
worst time: 25.80

current avg5: 23.35 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 21.67 (σ = 1.40)

current avg12: 23.02 (σ = 1.26)
best avg12: 23.02 (σ = 1.26)

session avg: 23.02 (σ = 1.26)
session mean: 22.88


----------



## Bunker (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 124

average of 12: 21.07

20.21 (24.18) 20.89 18.93 20.56 19.03 22.59 (18.17) 21.46 23.10 23.29 20.68


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Round 124

average: *20.74*

20.80, (23.36), 20.89, 20.15, 21.96, 18.76, 19.83, 20.37, (18.21), 21.59, 21.82, 21.25

It just seems as if the number 20 is an impenetrable wall that I keep pushing up against. Why do I even bother posting?? When I tried this round again I got an average of 19.48. That's how bad I did this round.


@Bunker: we had remarkably similar times this round! Holy crap our third times were both 20.89.


----------



## Brest (Jul 12, 2011)

Average: 21.17

Mean: 20.97
Standard deviation: 2.62
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 24.22

22.44 18.25 22.04 23.33 20.26 23.71 18.95 (24.22) (15.71) 19.38 24.18 19.18


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 124*
*Avg: 21.75*

20.80
22.96
19.68
22.52
23.05
(25.58)
22.72
(18.75)
20.94
20.78
21.46
22.58


----------



## HumanDude (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 124*
*Avg: 19.87*

20.75, (16.42), (21.66), 21.39, 19.64, 18.78, 20.22, 20.13, 20.50, 18.70, 19.96, 18.70

Worse than before, and worse than usual. Too early in the morning, fingers weren't warmed up (due to lack of both cubing and typing).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Horrible start. Meh average
26.71, 27.80, 28.75, 25.99, 23.19, 25.76, 23.50, 24.96, 25.17, 25.05, 26.28, 24.90=*25.61*


----------



## Carson (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 124
Average = 26.28*
30.09, 26.96, (31.93), 26.50, 25.24, 23.20, (23.11), 28.19, 25.86, 27.13, 23.85, 25.80


----------



## celli (Jul 13, 2011)

Round 124
20.66

17.98, 23.50, 21.26, (28.09), 20.01, 19.90, (17.01), 21.82, 23.79, 18.36, 21.39, 18.01


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 124

*Average: 19.05*

Standard Deviation: 1.93

Best Time: 15.70

Worst Time: 22.01

Individual Times:

1.	20.86	U F' R' U' F' L' R2 F2 D' U2 R D B F2 L' B2 R2 U'

2.	17.71	U' B2 R F L2 F' D R U B L F2 L2 R' F D2

3.	17.23	B' U' R' B2 D' B' D' B F R' B2 R D L' D' B' F2 R

4.	18.04	U' F2 U L F R' B2 U B' R D2 R2 D2 U L' B' U2

5.	20.10	R' U2 F L F' D' B' D F D' R' B R2 F2 L' D B'

6.	15.70	L2 R U L' D U' B2 D2 B R' F2 L' B2 R B U L U

7.	20.92	R2 B R U R U R' D F' L D' F R' D2 F2 L B R'

8.	21.86	B2 R B' R U L' B' L2 B' D2 R' B' U' L B' U' L

9.	18.06	B2 D2 U2 L D L U B2 D2 F2 D' B F2 R D2 R F2

10.	17.94	F2 R D2 L2 U' B' L2 D' L F U' B' L B' U' R F R'

11.	22.01	D L U' L' B2 U' F R D' U B' R' U' F2 R2 D' B2 F'

12.	18.22	L' D2 F2 U B2 L U' F R2 F U' R' B2 U' L U' R' U2


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 124

*Average: 29.41*

1. 29.54
2. 29.44
3. 31.93
4. 31.78
5. 35.37 (POP!)
6. 31.03
7. 27.56
8. 26.93
9. 24.63
10. 29.61
11. 27.13
12. 29.18


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 124 Results*​

Philippieskezer (Roux)	17.24
jskyler91	18.95
MrIndianTeen	19.05
chrissyD	19.15
Jakube	19.45
tozies24	19.79
Keban (color neutral)	19.82
HumanDude	19.87
Deluchie	20.24
celli	20.66
TheCubeMaster5000	20.74
iizii	20.75
Brest	20.97
Bunker	21.07
TeddyKGB	21.75
d521yts	22.43
Mike Hughey	22.98
Selkie	23.02
insane569	23.36
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	25.61
4EverCuber	25.63
Carson	26.28
aminayuko	26.95
Ickathu	29.41

Congratulations to Philippieskezer, chrissyD, Jakube, and HumanDude, who all graduate this round!

jskyler91, tozies24, and Keban (color neutral) are all just one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 18, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 125th round:

B D' R' B' D' L B D' B F L2 U L U R' U' F2 D'
D L2 B2 D2 L U F D2 R' F' L' F2 U' L2 F2 L D
U2 R D L' D2 U' L' D2 L F L2 F2 D2 U' L F2 L R2
D2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D L2 R' D L D' F L2 F
L D F R' U' B U R' D' B' L2 R B U2 R U' B2 U2
F' U2 R F L U F U' F' L2 F D F' D L2 D2 R' U
U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' F'
L' D B2 D R2 F2 U' B' L2 R D' R2 F' R' D2 U2 L'
R2 D2 B' L B R' D B' D L' D R2 B' R F' D' R
B L2 D2 L D B' D2 U R' U' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L R2
F2 L' D L U2 B L' F' L B2 R' D2 L' R2 F' R2 B2 U'
F L2 F' D2 U2 B' D' F' D B' U R D B' R2 D2 R F' U'


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 14, 2011)

ROUND 125

17.66, 16.26, 15.60, 20.70, 21.31, 16.54, (14.91), 17.02, 18.86, 18.24, (22.64), 16.54 ==>>* 17.87*

I honestly have no idea how this happened lol. Earlier today I couldn't buy a 18 second solve. Personal best average of 12 though  I graduated too  Thanks Mike. Good luck to all.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 14, 2011)

My hands are shaking right now...

Round 125

AVG: 19.13

21.66, (16.59), 17.94, 17.68, 20.86, 19.47, 20.15, 17.82, (25.73), 19.06, 18.23, 18.39

The 25 was a messed up F2L _and_ the only PLL I don't know yet.

But anyway YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 125
23.71
26.46, 24.42, 23.74, 20.48, 23.55, 22.68, 25.91, (18.89), 22.61, 26.29, (27.20), 20.92

It's Ryan's fault. I've been doing nothing but BLD all week, so I'm badly out of practice.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 14, 2011)

*Round 125*

Times: 19.24, 18.94, 18.06, 22.29, 21.31, 19.13+, 17.50, 25.44, 19.77, 18.05, 19.34, 22.59 = 19.87

Don't really know how I got sub-20 on this since I seem to be averaging 21-ish right now! It must be something about these scrambles because I always get 1-2 seconds better on these scrambles then on qqTimer. Whatever, I guess two more rounds and i'll be öfficially sub-20!


----------



## Maniac (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125*

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.12
Standard Deviation: 2.38
Best Time: 15.87
Worst Time: 23.81+
Individual Times:
1.	22.73	B D' R' B' D' L B D' B F L2 U L U R' U' F2 D'
2.	18.40	D L2 B2 D2 L U F D2 R' F' L' F2 U' L2 F2 L D
3.	22.09	U2 R D L' D2 U' L' D2 L F L2 F2 D2 U' L F2 L R2
4.	15.87 D2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D L2 R' D L D' F L2 F
5.	17.62	L D F R' U' B U R' D' B' L2 R B U2 R U' B2 U2
6.	20.10	F' U2 R F L U F U' F' L2 F D F' D L2 D2 R' U
7.	23.81+ U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' F'
8.	21.62	L' D B2 D R2 F2 U' B' L2 R D' R2 F' R' D2 U2 L'
9.	19.41	R2 D2 B' L B R' D B' D L' D R2 B' R F' D' R
10.	22.23	B L2 D2 L D B' D2 U R' U' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L R2
11.	20.52	F2 L' D L U2 B L' F' L B2 R' D2 L' R2 F' R2 B2 U'
12.	17.08	F L2 F' D2 U2 B' D' F' D B' U R D B' R2 D2 R F' U'

Not bad, just lubed and re-tensioned my cube. It's a little too loose.
To graduate, it says "no sup-20 results in between." Does that mean 3 rounds of all sub-20 times?


----------



## insane569 (Jul 15, 2011)

*ROUND125*
Best average of 12: *22.53*
1-12 - 23.89 20.67 21.03 21.35 26.01 23.67 25.23 (18.43) (26.79) 22.81 21.06 19.58


----------



## iSolve (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125*

Times: 29.79, 28.73, 30.00, 29.26, 32.48, 31.16, 29.03, 30.79, 32.48, 29.98, 33.31, 27.11
Average: 30.34

I'm not very good.


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 15, 2011)

round 125

event: speed

average: 26.01

26.72, 28.25, 27.21, 24.23, 28.72, 26.85, (30.03), 25.62, (18.85), 24.40, 24.98, 23.09


----------



## Carson (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125
Average: 29.97*

(24.83), 31.08, 27.05, 33.41, 27.05, 27.50, 34.35, 26.53, (45.73), 29.73, 31.01, 29.18

Yeah, so I challenge you guys to find someone less consistent than me. It's like the last few weeks of practice didn't even happen...


----------



## Selkie (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125

Average: 23.07*

24.68, 22.51, 21.79, 26.28, 23.43, 22.33, (19.28), (27.31), 21.82, 24.36, 21.42, 22.06

Will it be a 23.xx, of course it will! My forum averages seems to always be about the time of by Ao100. I suppose statistically this should be the case but I suppose some can turn it up a notch to perform, I just don't seem to be able to. I've gone back to my Lingyun, the Zhan Chi just could not dislodge it from main status. Got to love the summer can have a practice then do an average in great sunlight and still leave for work at 7:15am 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.28
worst time: 27.31

current avg5: 22.75 (σ = 1.15)
best avg5: 22.51 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 23.07 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 23.07 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 23.07 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 23.11


----------



## Bunker (Jul 15, 2011)

average of 12: *21.26*
22.53 (17.78) 20.31 21.10 21.17 (22.93) 20.21 22.40 21.81 21.84 18.75 22.51

Only two sub-20 - it's bad
no attempt is more than 23 seconds - it's good =)


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 15, 2011)

*round 125*

Average: *19.34*
Individual Times: 18.05, 17.18, 20.26, 18.00, 22.92, 19.03, 19.72, (24.71), 19.11, 18.94, 20.23, (15.72)

i feel like ive been getting worse and i wanted to do one more round to make sure and to be honest i have no idea how this was sub 20 i had a few bad solves


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 15, 2011)

Maniac said:


> To graduate, it says "no sup-20 results in between." Does that mean 3 rounds of all sub-20 times?


 
No, that is not what it means. It means that you graduate if you do 3 rounds with no sup-20 AVERAGE results in between. If you skip a (few) weeks, that is okay. So this would allow you to graduate:
125: 19.99
126: not participating
127: not participating
128: 19.99
129: not participating
130: 19.99


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125: 21.68*
25.65, 20.75, 23.66, 18.43, 21.75, 20.31, 25.72, 19.53, 20.69, 24.97, 19.23, 20.26 
Took out my lunhui again, i kinda like it


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 15, 2011)

_*ROUND 125*_
Fridrich method, cube: Daiyan GuHong

1- 22.06
2- 22.21
3- 18.27
4- (29.69)
5- 26.47
6- 21.39
7- 25.17
8- 17.76
9- (16.77)
10-21.85
11-21.46
12-20.13

average: *21.68*
edit: same average as person above me


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125*

*25.80*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

30.70
(31.53)
24.64
28.09
23.48
25.66
25.97
25.88
25.89
23.22
(22.06)
22.53

Was a bit of a rocky start, but after that was just about average for me. No noticeable improvement. If I don't know what I'm doing wrong...I can't fix it.  Doesn't seem like my goal of sub 20 will ever happen.


----------



## celli (Jul 15, 2011)

Round 125
19.42

18.62, (16.79), 19.60, 18.07, 24.87, 22.19, 17.28, 18.54, 16.85, (27.38), 18.34, 19.88


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.60

Wow, these were REALLY easy scrambles.

20.83, 16.06, 21.38, 16.06, 20.93, 19.19, 20.97, 18.05, (14.78), (23.57), 22.96, 19.55 = 19.60


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 15, 2011)

*Round 125*
*Avg: 20.90*

19.75
19.50
22.59
22.02
19.16
21.30
21.25
20.86
22.08
20.47
(24.65)
(16.31) PLL Skip

While warming up I set new PB's for Ao5 and Ao12 (see sig) guess I couldn't keep up that speed


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

Still haven't graduated from the race to sub-30 thread, but I have had 2 sub-30 AO100 since I got my Zhanchi so I thought I would try this.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 22.29
worst time: 34.78

current avg5: 26.14 (σ = 0.46)
best avg5: 26.14 (σ = 0.46)

current avg12: 28.16 (σ = 2.80)
best avg12: 28.16 (σ = 2.80)

session avg: 28.16 (σ = 2.80)
session mean: 28.22

32.05, 22.29, 27.85, 24.36, 31.22, 34.78, 30.75, 25.90, 25.74, 26.79, 25.31, 31.61


----------



## Mikel (Jul 16, 2011)

*Average: 25.39*
Round: 125
Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 18.31
Worst Time: 32.83
Individual Times:
1.	25.25	
2.	24.71	
3.	(18.31)	
4.	29.80	
5.	20.25	
6.	23.61	
7.	(32.83)	
8.	27.41	
9.	25.18	
10.	29.47	
11.	22.68	
12.	25.55


----------



## CommaYou (Jul 16, 2011)

23.95, 21.44, 22.64, 20.49, 27.67, 23.22, 27.39, 22.06, 24.82, 21.16, 22.64, 20.32
=22.98

stupid counting 27...


----------



## Ickathu (Jul 16, 2011)

*29.64*

1. 30.22
2. 29.88
3. 24.81
4. 34.07
5. 30.51
6. 29.39
7. 31.32
8. 35.31 
9. 28.37
10. 42.78
11. 26.76
12. 26.13

Wow.... that was pathetic....


----------



## clincher (Jul 16, 2011)

*Average: 27.33*
Standard Deviation: 2.55
Best Time: 22.90
Worst Time: 36.17
Individual Times:
1.	26.60	B D' R' B' D' L B D' B F L2 U L U R' U' F2 D'
2.	33.17	D L2 B2 D2 L U F D2 R' F' L' F2 U' L2 F2 L D
3.	29.40	U2 R D L' D2 U' L' D2 L F L2 F2 D2 U' L F2 L R2
4.	(36.17)	D2 U' B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L' R2 D L2 R' D L D' F L2 F
5.	24.43	L D F R' U' B U R' D' B' L2 R B U2 R U' B2 U2
6.	23.66	F' U2 R F L U F U' F' L2 F D F' D L2 D2 R' U
7.	24.53	U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 B' F'
8.	(22.90)	L' D B2 D R2 F2 U' B' L2 R D' R2 F' R' D2 U2 L'
9.	25.69	R2 D2 B' L B R' D B' D L' D R2 B' R F' D' R
10.	29.39	B L2 D2 L D B' D2 U R' U' F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 L R2
11.	28.94	F2 L' D L U2 B L' F' L B2 R' D2 L' R2 F' R2 B2 U'
12.	27.53	F L2 F' D2 U2 B' D' F' D B' U R D B' R2 D2 R F' U'


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 17, 2011)

*round 125*

*Ao12 23.51*

standard deviation: 2.1
best time: 19.97
worst time: 28.69


1. 23.66
2. 24.36
3. 24.43
4. 23.18
5. (28.69)
6. 24.45
7. (19.94)
8. 22.78
9. 21.79
10. 22.89
11. 23.97
12. 21.97

i'm getting much better, much faster than i expected i would


----------



## Keban (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 125:19.75 (colour neutral) *

16.09, 20.00, 20.39, DNF(23.89), 23.89, 19.90, 21.64, 15.82, 14.96, 20.04, 20.72, 19.06

yay


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 125
19.46
20.81 19.21 16.75 17.40 20.30 21.00 18.11 22.31 15.30 19.38 20.11 21.58 
Comment: ....and I DID do nicely on Round 125. Now I just have to submit them on time to graduate (done on 2011-07-17 15:25) (seems like I made it on time  )

Round 124
20.44
20.96 19.93 19.72 18.84 21.86 19.55 18.55 21.36 19.63 21.55 21.18 20.27 22.97
Comment: Good for warm-up so I could do nicely on round 125...


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 18, 2011)

RussianWhiteBoi said:


> edit: same average as person above me


 
lol, i just saw this


----------



## cityzach (Jul 18, 2011)

round 125:

18.68, 17.49, 17.56, 15.78, 18.46, 23.27[wrong OLL], 13.06, 16.37, 17.72, 17.35, 18.66, 7.82, 16.80 = 17.08


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 18, 2011)

12.17 average of 12

11.67, 12.53, 11.99, 9.56, 12.77, 12.51, 12.47, 11.72, 9.86, 13.47, 12.82, 13.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 125 Results*​

chicken9290 12.17
tozies24	17.87
TheCubeMaster5000	19.13
celli	19.42
AvGalen	19.46
Clayy9	19.60
Keban (color neutral)	19.75
Deluchie	19.87
Maniac	20.12
TeddyKGB	20.90
Bunker	21.26
Mike Crozack	21.68
RussianWhiteBoi	21.68
insane569	22.53
CommaYou	22.98
Selkie	23.07
cannon4747	23.51
Mike Hughey	23.71
Mikel	25.39
4EverCuber	25.80
aminayuko	26.01
clincher	27.33
kprox1994	28.16
Ickathu	29.64
Carson	29.97
iSolve	30.34

Congratulations to tozies24, AvGalen, and Keban (color neutral), who all graduate this round! (AvGalen, I graduated you because I'm not counting the round 124 results that were submitted too late. It's just my standard policy - I hope you're okay with it.)

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	17.08
chrissyD	19.34

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 21, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 126th round:

D U R U R U F D L2 U R2 F2 L F' L2 F2 R' U
F2 D' F L' D2 B L D2 B U R D' R D2 B2 F2 R U
D' U' B' F2 D2 F D2 R' F' L' D' U' F' R' D B F L2
D2 R F D2 L2 U F2 L' R F' L' R' D B' L2 B
R' B2 L2 B2 R' U' F' R' D R B' D U' L2 R F U R2 U'
R F' L2 B2 R2 B' F R' D L F' U' L U2 L' D2 F2 R'
L' D R' F' U2 R' D2 U' R F L' B R' F' D2 L' U F'
D2 U' B D U2 F L U' R B' D L2 B' F' R U2 B
B2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' R U' B' U' F' R2 D' B' U2 R' U2
L' R F2 L2 U2 F' R' B2 U2 L F2 D' L D L2 R2 B' U2
D' B' U2 R' D' R2 F' R U F' D' U' B D2 U' B R'
R2 U2 B2 R2 B' D B2 U2 F2 U F L D' B2 L2 U L' F'


----------



## cityzach (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 126:

15.90, 18.96, 18.74, 16.78, 20.58, 20.56, 18.75, 18.64, 20.06, 18.83, 19.14, 15.95 = 18.64

i did this average with my type FIII which is y it wasnt as good. this is proof that the cube u use does affect your times!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ignore scrambles.

Average of 12: 23.75
1. 26.21 R2 D' R2 F' L2 D' B' R' B' R' U' D L B' U D2 L R B' R2 L2 D2 L2 D' F 
2. 21.27 F D R' U R' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D R2 U' L R U' L D' R' D' L' R' 
3. 23.02 F' B' L B F2 D2 R' L2 B F2 L2 F2 R2 U L U' B D' R F' U2 L F D' L 
4. 22.08 B' U B2 D2 F2 R2 D' U R' D' R' U2 B2 F' L B2 R U F R2 B2 F' U' L' U' 
5. 24.26 F2 U L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 D R' B' D2 F D2 R2 D2 R' B' U2 F2 R2 B D F' B L2
6. (20.75[epll skip]) U' B' U2 F2 B' R' L B D' F' L2 D' L' B' L2 F' L' B' L2 R2 D B U2 B' R' 
7. (28.44) F' R U2 R2 F B U F U2 D L2 F2 L F' D' L2 B L' B' F2 D F D L2 D 
8. 24.98 R D R' F' U' D F R L D R2 L' U L2 U' B2 F' R D' R' U L2 B R' L 
9. 21.01[epll skip] D L R F2 D2 L2 B F2 L' D' U' B' U2 R' U' L B2 D2 U B' F L' D U' B' 
10. 27.81[epll skip] D' F U R' U' F L2 F U R L2 B' F2 D L2 F2 D2 L B2 L' D B U' D2 F2 
11. 21.83 F' B L U R2 F L2 U' L' F B' D' R' B2 R2 L' U B U F2 B2 U L R' U2 
12. 25.00 R D2 R' B' F2 R' D2 L2 D' U' F U2 B2 D U2 L2 F2 U2 B' D F' R B R2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 18, 2011)

Round 126
22.70
22.08, 22.56, 24.00, (29.14), (17.81), 21.07, 24.93, 19.70, 26.46, 23.00, 20.61, 22.60

Maybe I'll actually practice this week for a change. Here's my reference point.


----------



## Mike Crozack (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 126: 21.70*
24.84, 20.99, 21.45, 22.90, 25.58, 22.71, 20.07, 21.56, 21.30, 20.43, 19.57, 20.80 
quite consistent  still using my lunhui, but i have my Zhanchi and F-III in the mail so i'll use those when they get here


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 18, 2011)

Average of 12: 20.92

17.37, 18.06, 21.69, 17.51, 23.80, (24.10), 21.37, 21.73, 22.32, (17.33), 22.07, 23.31 = 20.92

This is my normal average. The 18.06 was a PLL skip.


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 19, 2011)

ROUND 126 (Graduated)

19.37, 20.10, 20.82, 19.89, 18.15, 19.43, 18.45, 20.58, (16.40), 17.01, (28.58), 24.32 ==> 19.81


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 19, 2011)

well, i did well
round 126 
event: speed
average: 25.09
times:24.16, 26.52, 19.87, 27.83, 23.58+, 26.27, 25.49, 24.74, 24.16, 27.08, 24.24, 24.63


----------



## Carson (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 126
Average: 31.80*

Times:
30.58, 27.34, 34.27, 32.69, 37.52, 31.11, 39.37, 31.32, (48.98), 24.67, 29.16, (22.73)

My reign as the supreme commander of inconsistency continues...


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 19, 2011)

Blerg.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.84
worst time: 33.07

current avg5: 30.56 (σ = 1.01)
best avg5: 29.80 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 29.92 (σ = 1.85)
best avg12: 29.92 (σ = 1.85)

session avg: 29.92 (σ = 1.85)
session mean: 29.85

27.41, 28.92, 33.07, 32.36, 29.84, 28.67, 25.84, 31.59, 30.89, 32.93, 27.45, 29.19


----------



## Bunker (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 126

Average: *20.33*
18.70 20.15 24.48 23.50 23.12 18.09 (16.90) 19.59 (25.32) 20.04 17.78 17.89

Sub 21 - not bad =)


----------



## Brest (Jul 19, 2011)

*Average: 21.54*

(14.28) 23.40 20.85 22.68 21.62 19.72 23.35 18.36 21.83 21.49 (26.75) 22.14

Mean: 21.37
Standard deviation: 2.91
Best Time: 14.28
Worst Time: 26.75


----------



## insane569 (Jul 19, 2011)

*ROUND126*
Best average of 12: *20.31*
1-12 - 18.25 20.19 20.90 18.78 20.12 20.43 20.64 22.34 20.89 (28.10) 20.58 (17.70)


----------



## brunovervoort (Jul 19, 2011)

average of 12 : 21.16
20.06 19.85 22.62 23.15 21.91 18.03 23.26 21.23 24.10 17.09 20.68 20.78


----------



## celli (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 126
21.13

19.89, (26.72), 22.47, 23.18, 19.04, 20.03, 24.64, 20.77, 18.42, 21.16, (17.08), 21.70


----------



## adragast (Jul 19, 2011)

Round 126
21.01

12:	00:18.35	x
11:	00:21.26	x
10:	00:17.27	x
9:	00:19.15	x
8:	00:22.36	x
7:	00:20.08	x
6:	00:22.18	x
5:	00:20.95	x
4:	00:22.41	x
3:	00:24.49	x
2:	00:18.88	x
1:	00:25.70	x

Worse than last time but I am quite happy with it. Except the bad beginning (25 and 24) I did not get bad times (bad for me)


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 126*

*25.35*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

24.20
28.03
25.06
25.47
(29.44)
27.97
24.34
24.00
24.03
(20.16)
29.26
22.22

I feel like today was an improvement for me. Half my times were below 25secs and none above 30secs, although a few came close. Overall I don't see how I can get much quicker though. If anyone has any kind of training tips I could certainly use some.


----------



## CommaYou (Jul 20, 2011)

23.73, 24.06, 22.06, 20.76, 23.71, 23.40, 23.05, (20.12), (24.43), 22.74, 20.94, 23.02
= 22.75

well, could be better


----------



## Selkie (Jul 20, 2011)

*Round 126

Average: 22.84*

23.96, 21.76, 21.24, 22.41, 22.16, 23.98, 23.64, 22.36, 23.80, (16.11), (24.27), 23.05

First time in the thread sub 23. This average almost exactly the same as my last Ao100. The 16.11 was a PLL skip but pleased with the consistency of the average. Certainly first forum average in any thread with a standard deviation below 1.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.11
worst time: 24.27

current avg5: 23.07 (σ = 0.59)
best avg5: 22.11 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 22.84 (σ = 0.94)
best avg12: 22.84 (σ = 0.94)

session avg: 22.84 (σ = 0.94)
session mean: 22.40


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 20, 2011)

WTFITS?

*Average: 21.07*
Standard Deviation: 2.07
Best Time: 17.37
Worst Time: 28.84
Individual Times:
1.19.55	
2.24.92	
3.21.64+
4.(28.84)
5.17.41	
6.22.76	
7.24.31	
8.19.81	
9.20.90	
10.(17.37)
11.20.66
12.18.76


----------



## cubersmith (Jul 20, 2011)

Round 126:

Avg: 23.70

1. 24.12
2. 23.68
3. 22.48
4. 21.04
5. 25.47
6. 22.71
7. 26.64
8. (27.28)
9. 23.49
10. (19.86)
11. 23.60
12. 23.81


----------



## Muesli (Jul 20, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.82
1. 19.65 
2. 19.54 
3. 18.69 
4. 19.71 
5. 19.69 
6. 21.77 
7. 20.66 
8. 17.44 
9. (15.34)  
10. 21.12 
11. 19.97
12. (23.26) 

Consistency? What's that?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2011)

*Round 126 Results*​

Musli4brekkies	19.82
insane569	20.31
Bunker	20.33
Clayy9	20.92
adragast	21.01
~Phoenix Death~	21.07
celli	21.13
brunovervoort	21.16
Brest	21.54
Mike Crozack	21.70
Mike Hughey	22.70
CommaYou	22.75
Selkie	22.84
cubersmith	23.70
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	23.75
aminayuko	25.09
4EverCuber	25.35
kprox1994	29.92
Carson	31.80

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	18.64
tozies24	19.81

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 25, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 127th round:

L' R2 D2 U2 R' U B R F2 D2 F' R2 U F R' D2 U L'
L' U2 L' U' F' L B D' B2 U2 B' L2 D U' B L U' R2
U' L' F' D' B' R F' D2 B D R' B' U' B2 U2 B' U R'
R' D2 L B' D2 L2 F' D' B U' L2 U2 B2 F D' B2 D2 U'
U F L' U B2 R2 D2 F L' F2 L2 D2 B' F2 U R' F D2
R U2 F2 R' B' U B' F U R U R' D' U2 B' L2 B2 R2
U' F2 R F U2 L D' L B' U B D2 L D2 F' R F' L'
L2 U' B2 R2 B D2 L' F2 D' L F2 R F R' F U2 R U' L2
L' F2 U' F D2 R U' B2 U2 B U' B L D B2 D' B'
F' D2 L2 B' L' D R' F D2 U B D' F2 L R2 B F R
D2 R2 U B2 R' D B' F U' L' R D' U' F2 D F' D2 U2
F2 U L B' R' B2 L F D F2 U B D F' D2 B F2 R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 21, 2011)

34.35, 23.94, 27.11, 20.14, 19.81, 28.06, 22.81, 26.20, 22.11, 28.54, 24.98, 19.89=*24.38*

No warmup :fp.

At least it had 2 sub20s. Weird.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2011)

Round 127
24.17
22.72, 25.24, 21.88, (19.55), 24.73, (31.51), 25.94, 25.25, 25.29, 20.63, 23.80, 26.20

As usual, practicing made me slower.  Just awful.


----------



## BC1997 (Jul 21, 2011)

Average:19.37

19.90, 21.43, 20.50, 18.11, 19.45, 17.35, DNF, 20.50, 19.70, 17.35, (26.09), (17.09)

Loose Haiyan's Haiyan FTW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 127: 22.31*
24.62, 22.91, 27.64, 22.86, 21.15, 22.56, 23.69, 22.32, 21.04, 18.86, 23.07, 17.86 
miraculous ending...i saved this average


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 22, 2011)

ROUND 127 

Alumni

22.59, 22.41, 17.25, 20.66, 17.36, 15.91, 20.08, 18.04, 17.04, (15.86), 17.79, (24.76) ==>> 18.91

I think that this is probably one of the best run race threads on the forum if not the best. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 22, 2011)

Sub-20! =)

Round 127

Avg12: *19.84*
17.53 19.14 (16.60) 18.50 (23.20) 20.51 18.45 22.92 20.86 20.45 20.67 19.40


----------



## Selkie (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 127

Average: 22.34*

24.89, 23.04, 21.31, 22.37, 19.30, 20.81, 21.78, 24.29, (17.76), 22.19, (26.86), 23.40

Quite pleased, would have been much better but for the 2 counting 24's.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.76
worst time: 26.86

current avg5: 23.29 (σ = 0.86)
best avg5: 20.63 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 22.34 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 22.34 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 22.34 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 22.33


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 125 Results*​
> AvGalen	19.46
> 
> Congratulations to tozies24, AvGalen, and Keban (color neutral), who all graduate this round! (AvGalen, I graduated you because I'm not counting the round 124 results that were submitted too late. It's just my standard policy - I hope you're okay with it.)


No, not minding that at all Mike. I used the round 124 as a warmup just before the 125 because I didn't have time to do it later. I was really doing the 125 to try to graduate....and I did. Next goal: 5x5x5 sub 2


----------



## Carson (Jul 22, 2011)

*Round 127
Average = 26.72*

26.25, 23.68, 28.43, 28.55, 24.27+, 30.52, (23.55), 27.69, 26.16, 24.00, (37.28), 27.62

This is probably the most "representative" entry I've posted in this thread. :27 is probably closer to my true average...


----------



## Skullush (Jul 22, 2011)

*ROUND 127
Session average: 22.82*
1. 30.63
2. 19.59
3. 22.59
4. 22.27 
5. 20.57 
6. (18.85) 
7. 23.71
8. 23.79 
9. 22.84
10. 19.51
11. (39.99)
12. 22.72

Definitely an improvement from the averages I submitted here last March.
By the way this was done outside in 103F heat. Heat index was 120F... The sweat/humidity made it kind of hard to control the cube. O_< It was too cold in my house


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 23, 2011)

29.42, 27.01, 25.72, 33.51, 28.41, 26.39, 30.57, 26.51, 24.87, 30.56, 32.66, 30.53

number of times: 12/12
best time: 24.87
worst time: 33.51

current avg5: 29.20 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 27.10 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 28.78 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 28.78 (σ = 2.20)

session avg: 28.78 (σ = 2.20)
session mean: 28.85

Decent avg for me, even though I was shaking during the entire thing for some odd reason.


----------



## michaelfivez (Jul 23, 2011)

*ROUND 127*

*Average = 28.18*

28.34
( 21.18 )
( 36.08 ) (messed up F2L  Karma after that nice 21s time)
29.91 (Damn lost 5 sec in OLL, it was one I didn't know well, I recently learned them)
23.08
33.00 (Again messed up F2L 3 times !)
26.15
25.71
27.78
29.84
31.41 (Messed up F2L and bad OLL)
26.62

Very inconsisted times because I recently (less then 4 weeks ago) started learning OLL's and finished them about 2 weeks ago. So I have to think a lot at some OLL's. I also just started using a lot of d moves during f2l to reduce rotations, wich leads to messed up f2l at times.
I'm happy tough because end June I was 29-30 sec average and now I'm 28.18 with a lot room to improve because I just have to practice my d turns and OLL's, I get around 23 if everything goes well on a solve and it's an OLL wich I recognize fast.


----------



## insane569 (Jul 23, 2011)

*ROUND127*
Best average of 12: *21.83*
1-12 - 21.08 19.27 (DNF) 19.84 23.15 23.37 24.68 23.59 21.06 (14.73) 23.00 19.26


----------



## cityzach (Jul 23, 2011)

Round 127:

18.24, 16.57, 19.84, 15.34, 17.07, 17.79, 16.81, 16.45, 16.20, 16.33, 16.85, 17.33 = 16.96

great for first ao12 of the day!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Round 127

*AVERAGE: 19.56*

17.28, 17.18, 22.89, (15.96), 21.31, 19.81, 19.70, (23.59), 21.66, 16.77, 22.63, 16.38

That was a close one! Yikes! 

I'm starting to gain turn speed without sacrificing look-ahead.


----------



## tx789 (Jul 23, 2011)

Round 127 Speed

27.77 36.73 32.40 22.13 (37.26) (21.90) 27.08 34.92 31.66 27.72 25.45 22.04
=28.79


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 24, 2011)

*Round 127 - Colour Neutral Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 24.96*

23.63
24.81
*29.88*
27.86
25.97
*19.81* - NL PB
24.08
23.78
27.91
20.33 - PLL Skip
29.47
21.80

So I just graduated the Race to Sub-30 thread and wanted to do this, but I wanted to fix up my ZhanChi first since it was popping a lot. I lubed it and tightened it and it is absolutely ridiculous, I love it. So I basically decided, what the hell, came on here and did this average, destroyed my previous record.


----------



## zipzap321 (Jul 24, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 127- 18.74 (σ = 0.90)
19.84, 17.67, 16.88, 21.54, 19.58, 17.58, 17.68, 18.98, 20.29, 18.50, 18.58, 18.72

So consistent.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 24, 2011)

*Round 127*

Average: *18.64* 
Individual Times: 17.97, 18.90, 19.52, 16.38, *(11.48)*, 18.87, *(20.73)*, 19.57, 18.28, 18.63, 19.33, 18.96

never gotten a sub 19 on this thread so here is one. the 11.48 was unexpected i was really surprised when i looked up at the timer


----------



## adragast (Jul 24, 2011)

Round 127: 22.68

1 22.18
2 22.38
3 23.36
4 21.05
5 21.07
6 23.41
7 23.04
8 24.21
(9 20.65)
10. 21.03
(11. 25.33)
12. 25.02

Disappointing  Not a single sub-20 this week...


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 24, 2011)

My first round (I failed lol) Cube: rubik's cube
25.12, 20.51, 28.55, 18.57, 32.00+, 23.99, 20.17, 21.30, 19.28, 21.98, 23.39, 21.45=22.57


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 25, 2011)

*23.70*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross


Standard Deviation: 2.38

1.	23.58	
2.	20.97	
3.	24.48	
4.	20.83	
5.	28.39	
6.	25.80	
7.	21.98	
8.	22.20	
9.	22.97	
10.	26.00	
11.	20.97	
12.	26.27	

I'm very happy with today's results. Spent the entire afternoon at a coffeeshop practicing under the sun before I decided to attempt this. Result is my best average of 12 to date. I think a few of the 20's could've been 19 had I not stumbled with my plls. Let's hope I can keep this up.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 25, 2011)

Been out of this for a really long time. Hit sub 20 at a comp a few months back, but haven't seen a lot of improvements since then.

Cube: Dayan Lun Hui

26.96 / 23.75 / (20.02) / 21.56 / 23.16 / 22.27 / 20.90 / 23.55 / 26.08 / (27.22) / 23.52 / 21.08

avg: 23.28. Got a lot of work ahead of me.


----------



## jla (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 127:

(26.83), 24.97, 19.84, 23.66, 21.48, 25.83, 23.20, 20.69, 22.82, (18.76), 25.73, 24.48 = *23.27*

I could have done better


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 127: 23.27
This is my first time...
21.92
24.35
31.87
22.34
24.55
22.00
23.09
26.81
21.53
25.29
19.79
20.78

Just ok....my best Ao5 is 19.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 127 Results*​

BC1997	19.37
TheCubeMaster5000	19.56
Bunker	19.84
insane569	21.83
MCcuber96	22.31
Selkie	22.34
Thunderbolt	22.57
adragast	22.68
Skullush	22.82
jla	23.27
IMSLOW1097	23.27
Toquinha1977	23.28
4EverCuber	23.70
Mike Hughey	24.17
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	24.38
Yttrium	24.96
Carson	26.72
michaelfivez	28.18
kprox1994	28.78
tx789	28.79

TheCubeMaster5000 is just one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.96
chrissyD	18.64
zipzap321 (color neutral)	18.74
tozies24	18.91

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 28, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 128th round:

U' R B2 L2 D F' L' D2 F' L U L2 U R D2 B' D'
R' D U B2 F' D L2 F D2 F2 L F D B2 L2 U' L U'
B2 U2 B D2 L B' D' L2 B' L' U2 L' F' L F' D' U2 R
U2 R' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 B' D U' R D' U L' R2
L' F U R' B F U2 B' R' U' L2 U L2 D2 F R' B
U' L B L2 F2 D' U' B2 L' U B U2 L' F' U L2 U R'
U R' D' F U' F U' F' D2 B' U' L2 U' R' U2 R' D'
F' D2 R' F U2 B L' U2 B F2 L U F L F' L B2
R2 U L' F D' B F D' U F D' F' U' F' L2 D' F' U2
R2 U' B F2 U' L' U L2 F2 L U2 R2 D F2 D2 F L' R2
D' B' F' R' B' U2 R B' F2 R D2 F L' U B R' D2 U'
B L2 F2 L' D' L' R B F2 U' B2 R2 D' R B' L U2 L'


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 128 - Colour Neutral Speed - Fridrich*

*Average: 25.44*

23.25
28.25
26.31
24.72
22.93
25.72
22.41
26.50
26.44
27.88
*20.34*
*28.80*

Not as good as last week because I ****ed up my thumb. |:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 128
21.35
19.30, (17.74), 21.07, 21.81, 22.80, 21.55, 21.48, (24.05), 23.44, 21.82, 22.32, 17.96

Not bad!


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 25, 2011)

ROUND 128

Average:*19.59*

18.03, 20.66, (25.19), 18.61, 18.08, 17.27, (12.14) PB!!!!!, 18.03, 23.34, 18.33, 23.88, 19.70

Ugh this would have been easily sub-19 if it weren't for those 23's. My nerves started to get to me. The biggest achievement of this average is obviously the FULL STEP 12.14 single!

I do believe that, at long last, I have done it!


----------



## jla (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 128

*Average : 22.72*

Method: Jessica Fridrich
Full PLL
36/57 OLLs

Cube: DaYan GuHong (lubed with CRC)

Times:

1. 19.21
2. 16.35
3. 21.72
4. 19.67
5. 23.26
6. 25.41
7. 22.22
8. 26.58
9. 29.43 (POP)
10. 24.61
11. 24.37
12. 20.18

At least it's better than last time. My goal is to graduate before the Swedish Championships which are September 10-11 so I'll just keep practising and learning OLLs


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 128*
Average of 12: 19.79
_20.13, 23.39, 21.15, 17.83, 21.51, 18.32, 20.78, 18.85, 20.60, 19.15, 18.39, 19.06_
This is my 2nd sub-20 average of 12, so I guess this means that I graduate...? I still don't completely consider myself sub-20, so I'll stay in for grad-school.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 128: (color neutral)
oy vey.....
24.31
26.71
22.99
20.43
(19.87)
28.38
26.91
24.93
(29.19)
23.14
21.50
25.91

Ao12=24.52


----------



## Skullush (Jul 25, 2011)

*ROUND 128
Average of 12: 21.32*
1. 17.87 
2. 22.10 
3. 22.24 
4. 21.61 
5. 24.08 
6. (25.32) 
7. 21.45 
8. 19.65 
9. (15.83) 
10. 20.68 
11. 22.76 
12. 20.79


----------



## Maniac (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round 128*

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 19.90
Standard Deviation: 3.99
Best Time: 16.77
Worst Time: 32.00
Individual Times:
1.	17.19	U' R B2 L2 D F' L' D2 F' L U L2 U R D2 B' D'
2.	21.06	R' D U B2 F' D L2 F D2 F2 L F D B2 L2 U' L U'
3.	16.85	B2 U2 B D2 L B' D' L2 B' L' U2 L' F' L F' D' U2 R
4.	17.46	U2 R' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' F' R2 B' D U' R D' U L' R2
5.	16.77 L' F U R' B F U2 B' R' U' L2 U L2 D2 F R' B
6.	18.29	U' L B L2 F2 D' U' B2 L' U B U2 L' F' U L2 U R'
7.	19.50	U R' D' F U' F U' F' D2 B' U' L2 U' R' U2 R' D'
8.	18.47	F' D2 R' F U2 B L' U2 B F2 L U F L F' L B2
9.	21.28	R2 U L' F D' B F D' U F D' F' U' F' L2 D' F' U2
10.	18.52	R2 U' B F2 U' L' U L2 F2 L U2 R2 D F2 D2 F L' R2
11.	32.00 D' B' F' R' B' U2 R B' F2 R D2 F L' U B R' D2 U'
12.	21.46	B L2 F2 L' D' L' R B F2 U' B2 R2 D' R B' L U2 L'

Wow, I started off great, but got really bad at the end.
Cube: DaYan Zhanchi


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 25, 2011)

Round 128
Average: *24.63* 
Individual Times: 25.19, 24.84, 25.80, 23.66, (19.48), (29.95), 23.29, 27.80, 24.23, 20.62, 28.53, 22.37


----------



## zipzap321 (Jul 25, 2011)

Color Neutral
Round 128- 19.81 (σ = 0.89)
18.53, 18.97, 19.54, 24.36, 20.43, 19.63, 20.33, 19.70, 18.55, 19.99, 21.90, 19.07

Not as good as an average as last week but better standard deviation.
I am amazed at that my times are so consistent.


----------



## Carson (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 128
Average: 28.23*

Times:
36.25, 32.51, 31.86, 25.34, 21.69, 28.66, 21.86, 29.86, 27.56, 27.16, 30.32, 27.12


----------



## d521yts (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 128

Average: 22.43*

Not posting the rest of the times as I'm being a bit lazy. Haven't competed the past few rounds because TF2 has taken up a bit of my time.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 128

*18.93*

19.96 18.33 19.63 17.86 (16.84) 19.05 20.25 (22.11) 20.69 17.96 17.52 18.05

Kinda wish my Lingyun hadnt exploded when scrambling i cant find the piece got to the 16.84 the rest was with my Zhanchi i cant find the piece i know its around here somewhere!


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 128
20.21
23.09 19.56 19.25 29.44 21.53 19.41 20.21 16.47 17.69 17.02 22.93 21.38
Comment: Bad beginning and ending. Warmup helped, my PLL-execution sucks

Round 127
20.79
21.61 16.61 22.22 23.43 19.68 17.59 21.46 20.43 21.02 19.59 23.63 20.84
Comment: warmup solves for round 128

Round 126
21.27
18.41 29.13 21.18 22.94 20.52 21.43 23.61 21.18 19.84 20.25 21.19 20.52
Comment: Warmup solves for round 127

(already graduated, but still not really sub20)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Jul 26, 2011)

12: 00:23.37 x 
11: 00:25.56 x 
10: 00:21.73 x 
9: 00:22.45 x 
8: 00:23.92 x 
7: 00:23.04 x 
6: 00:23.06 x 
5: 00:19.50 x 
4: 00:19.79 x 
3: 00:22.20 x 
2: 00:22.03 x 
1: 00:25.56 x 
=22.71


----------



## Selkie (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 128

Average: 22.50*

18.89, 22.95, 25.96, 23.05, 22.14, 19.15, 22.61, 20.50, 28.02, 21.52, 23.21, 23.95

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.89
worst time: 28.02

current avg5: 22.90 (σ = 1.02)
best avg5: 21.54 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 22.50 (σ = 1.77)
best avg12: 22.50 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 22.50 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 22.66


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 128*

*25.63*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 2.27

1.	24.16	
2.	28.38	
3.	23.33	
4.	26.97	
5.	23.91	
6.	28.31	
7.	25.92	
8.	27.02	
9.	(21.89)
10.	23.24	
11.	(29.25)
12.	25.22	


This is more indicative of where I am I guess. Nothing special about this average of 12. I will keep practicing.


----------



## adragast (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 128: 21.01

12:	00:20.43	x
11:	(DNF)	
10:	00:22.00	x
9:	(00:18.68)	x
8:	00:23.61	x
7:	00:22.15	x
6:	00:20.73	x
5:	00:20.28	x
4:	00:18.83	x
3:	00:19.68	x
2:	00:20.84	x
1:	00:21.61	x


----------



## tx789 (Jul 26, 2011)

Round 128

Speed

29.84, (21.67), 35.23, 32.48, 26.64, 25.68, 34.06, 27.20, (35.23), 26.33, 34.11, 31.73=30.33


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 128: 22.48*

20.17, 29.20,24.65, 24.85, 20.26, 21.86, 21.72, 22.41, 22.31, 17.07, 22.76, 23.85 
good single, bad worst time, two 24's, other than that, im proud of my consistency,


----------



## CommaYou (Jul 27, 2011)

20.87, (23.97), 23.19, 21.62, 22.51, 23.19, 23.86, 21.58, 22.01, (20.28), 23.91, 21.72
=22.45

could be worse i guess


----------



## insane569 (Jul 27, 2011)

*ROUND128*
Best average of 12: *19.90*
1-12 - (22.79) 19.86 19.74 21.91 21.75 (16.43) 19.23 18.21 20.46 21.86 17.81 18.21


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jul 28, 2011)

Average of 12: 22.16

1. 21.25
2. (18.86)
3. (29.74)
4. 19.29
5. 23.88
6. 19.75
7. 24.61
8. 26.70
9. 20.08
10. 19.58
11. 21.02
12. 25.55


----------



## Akuma (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 128


----------



## Brest (Jul 28, 2011)

Brest

Round 128

Average: 20.86

24.17 19.56 (15.52) 23.55 16.68 (26.59) 18.81 19.84 22.24 24.85 21.81 17.04

Mean: 20.89
Standard deviation: 3.38
Best Time: 15.52
Worst Time: 26.59


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 128 Results*​

TheCubeMaster5000	19.59
CubesOfTheWorld	19.79
Maniac	19.90
insane569	19.90
Brest	20.86
adragast	21.01
Skullush	21.32
Mike Hughey	21.35
Akuma	21.41
SWelsh100	22.16
d521yts	22.43
CommaYou	22.45
MCcuber96	22.48
Selkie	22.50
Thunderbolt	22.71
jla	22.72
IMSLOW1097	24.52
miDiPalma	24.63
Yttrium	25.44
4EverCuber	25.63
Carson	28.23
tx789	30.33

Congratulations to TheCubeMaster5000, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Tall5001	18.93
zipzap321 (color neutral)	19.81
AvGalen	20.21

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 1, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 129th round:

R2 U' L B' L2 D B' F' R F2 L' U' B L R2 U B' F2
R2 U R2 D R' B R2 U F U B2 R' B2 D2 R F' R2 U2
L U R U' B2 R' D' F' L D2 L2 R B2 D R U' R
B' L2 D2 F U2 R U B2 F U' L2 B R' D2 L B R2
U2 B F' U' R' D L' R2 F' D L F' U L2 R' U2 R U2
D' U2 B F' U L U' R2 D' U2 R U2 B U' F U' B2 R
D B F2 U2 R' D F U' R D R' D2 L B' R U' R' U2
U2 R' U' F2 D' U2 B2 D R U' F2 U F L D F' D2 U2
D2 L U L' U' R B2 D2 U' R2 B' L' B2 L' D2 L U' R2
U B2 D' F R D' L2 B' D2 R2 D B' R D F2 L2 F U'
B' R U' B' R' F' D' B' R' D R2 U F R F2 R F
L D B U F' D' L U' B2 L' D U' R U2 L' B2 F' R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 129
23.73
26.22, 24.61, 23.00, 22.24, (21.03), (29.74), 25.14, 23.43, 22.64, 23.18, 23.91, 22.91

Only one solve out of 12 as good as my average was last round. Truly horrible.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 129: (color neutral)
21.69
19.66
19.53
21.58
(17.09)
22.76
21.68
20.91
20.62
17.45
(22.86)
20.13

Avg=20.60

cube: White Maru
Much better....


----------



## CommaYou (Jul 28, 2011)

22.80, 25.06, 25.75, 23.52, 19.51, 23.55, 21.69, 22.71, 23.73, (DNF), (18.31), 18.44
=22.67

wow, this could have been really awesome had the beginning been decent (a LOT of lock-ups) and had i not had the dnf...
still, pretty good considering i'm ill :s


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 29, 2011)

whoa, another pb!
round 129
event: speed
average: 25.52
times: 27.41, 24.54, 29.64, 20.90, 23.14, 28.36, (17.83), 25.92, 25.46, 23.68,(29.65), 26.17 

still can't believe the pb had a G-perm...


----------



## gymnerd (Jul 29, 2011)

Round 129

Average: *19.80*

22.70, 20.35, 19.59, 16.02, 17.68, 22.69, 18.45, (25.10), 20.47, 20.28, 19.81, (15.36)


----------



## insane569 (Jul 29, 2011)

*ROUND129*
Best average of 12: *19.65*
1-12 - 16.75 21.65 21.39 20.75 (23.03) 20.75 17.39 (14.93) 19.52 20.51 20.07 17.75


----------



## jla (Jul 29, 2011)

1. 19.83
2. 25.61
3. 26.44
4. 22.78
5. 20.38
6. 28.69 (POP)
7. 21.83
8. 19.29
9. 22.75
10. 40.32 (POP)
11. 23.63
12. 20.83

Avg: 23.28 (not satisfied...)


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 29, 2011)

ROUND 129
3x3 speed w/Fridrich
cube: poorly modded type FII

1-24.74
2-19.44
3-19.42
4-18.50
5-19.56
6-(28.86)
7-22.70
8-(18.32)
9-20.91
10-19.24
11-21.56
12-22.86

avg12: 20.9


----------



## Selkie (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round 129

Average: 24.26*

20.93, 21.56, 26.41, 26.68, 22.92, 22.01, 24.19, 27.99, 22.06, 23.56, 26.75, 24.26

Such a bad average in every possible way it could be bad.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.93
worst time: 27.99

current avg5: 24.86 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 23.05 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 24.04 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 24.04 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 24.04 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 24.11


----------



## Mollerz (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round 129 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 25.15*

*27.11*
27.03
25.28
*19.77*
22.25
26.50
24.68
25.91
24.28
26.77
25.44
23.40

I have a great idea body, let's get a 22s Avg12 then start doing awful the moment he starts the weekly competition.

Hurr freaking durr better get sub-22 next week or Imarage


----------



## adragast (Jul 29, 2011)

Round 129: 21.92

12:	00:17.82	x
11:	00:21.40	x
10:	00:26.64	x
9:	00:19.01	x
8:	00:19.17	x
7:	00:23.50	x
6:	00:26.03	x
5:	00:20.43	x
4:	00:25.17	x
3:	00:21.36	x
2:	00:15.58	x
1:	00:25.29	x

All in all, just an OK average... too many of these "stupid" 24-25-26 solves... but well, I got a 15.58 (PLL skip) which is really good for me (can't really ask for it in a comp) and the last 5 solves give a sub 20 average...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 29, 2011)

round 129:

17.36, 17.54, 20.67, 17.14, 18.26, 17.59, 16.65, 16.38, 17.30, 18.45, 18.46, 17.38 = 17.61

everyone wish me luck at my competition tomorrow!


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 30, 2011)

cityzach said:


> round 129:
> 
> 17.36, 17.54, 20.67, 17.14, 18.26, 17.59, 16.65, 16.38, 17.30, 18.45, 18.46, 17.38 = 17.61
> 
> everyone wish me luck at my competition tomorrow!



Good luck. I might try a competition next year for the first time. Trying to hit sub 20 first though.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Jul 30, 2011)

*Round 129*

*25.07*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full pll
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 1.97

1. 25.28	
2. 24.33	
3. 27.89	
4. 25.94	
5. 22.98	
6. 25.44	
7. 22.84	
8. 25.56	
9. (22.25)	
10. (29.25)	
11. 25.52	
12. 23.61

Nothing spectacular about this round, but at least I was somewhat consistent. I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get any times under 20 seconds. Seems to only happen once ever 50 solves for me.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Round 129: 21.68*
20.45, 22.53, 22.39, 19.79, 25.60, 23.28, 25.34, 19.91, 21.12, 18.64, 23.36, 18.35 
New zhanchi, i love it, its amazing


----------



## edgar24 (Jul 30, 2011)

12: 00:22.51	
11:	00:15.59	
10:	00:20.75	
9:	00:19.57	
8:	00:16.50	
7:	00:15.74	
6:	00:23.03	
5:	00:23.26	
4:	00:20.67	
3:	00:18.47	
2:	00:19.07	
1:	00:18.24

Average:
00:19.45


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 30, 2011)

Average: *23.90*
Individual Times: (28.15), 22.66, 23.37, 21.55, 25.75, 26.62, 21.34, (20.97), 26.41, 23.73, 22.98, 24.61


----------



## Carson (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 129
Did it... wasn't even sub 30... so
Maybe next week


----------



## Brest (Jul 31, 2011)

Brest

Round 129

Average: 20.03

19.94 16.41 23.21 (16.25) 19.60 (32.36) 17.86 17.77 21.67 20.36 20.14 23.38

Mean: 20.75
Standard deviation: 4.16
Best Time: 16.25
Worst Time: 32.36

Fail solve was a pop.
I looked at my mean before I scrambled for the last solve, realized how close I was, and then ):


----------



## tozies24 (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 129

Alumni

18.41, 16.61, (24.01), 17.43, 16.02, 21.06, (15.91), 17.04, 20.16, 21.95, 21.39, 20.87 ==>> *19.09*


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 31, 2011)

*Round 129*
Average: *17.78 *
Individual Times: 16.63, 19.32, 16.07, 18.60, *(15.45)*, 18.31, 16.39, 16.34, 18.48, 18.62, *(20.81)*, 19.00

gonna compare this to the start of last month, pretty big improvement 21.90 at the time was a really good average for me.

Round 114 (06/08/2011)
18.34, 25.66, 24.66, 20.03, 22.40, 24.85, (16.54), (26.80), 17.96, 22.73, 23.80, 19.03 = 21.90


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Jul 31, 2011)

For some reason I never really cared to read this thread. I read it now. It's gives me motivation to practice. I guess you could say I just joined the party.

Avg: 25.52

26.89, 23.12, 27.43, 25.62, (21.02), 24.71, 22.10, 28.30, 24.66, 26.84, (30.42)

That last solve I screwed up the cross real bad. This average was all over the place.

EDIT:
Well I feel stupid. I just figured out this thread was for OH. This avg was 2 hand. Count me out, I'm leaving this now haha.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 129

Average: *18.77*

19.77 18.30 17.59 20.02 17.77 18.63 18.81 (20.65) 19.21 17.71 (16.50) 19.86

Sweet another sub 19 getting better!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 129
20.97
19.59 13.32 20.40 19.78 21.09 30.34 20.83 32.25 19.50 20.02 18.63 19.56
Comment: 2 messed up F-Perms ruined this one. The 13 is very close to PB and full-step


----------



## majikat (Aug 1, 2011)

I used to have a sub-20 average a long time ago, using Petrus, then I took a ~5 year break from cubing...now I'm working on switching to the Roux system.
It's taking a while to get used to, but this thread should be good motivation for me to get there!
So, here's my first go:

31.48, 33.14, 29.11, [33.56], 23.88, [23.70], 29.85, 30.44, 33.07, 32.13, 28.09, 3.67 == 30.47

ahhhhhh, that was terrible.
At least I can only improve from here.


----------



## Riley (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 129
Average: *24.83*
24.37, 23.37, 26.35, 22.91, (21.33), 24.38, 28.35, 24.67, (29.52), 24.75, 23.53, 25.68

Had to use Haiyan Memory instead of Zhanchi, because I lost an edge piece... so my times are just a little bit worse than they should be.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 1, 2011)

23.60, 19.96, 18.73, 23.29, 19.82, 32.60, 20.52, 21.35, 19.03, 18.78, 20.18, 21.29 =20.78 
this 32.60: failed cross and dammit Z perm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> EDIT:
> Well I feel stupid. I just figured out this thread was for OH. This avg was 2 hand. Count me out, I'm leaving this now haha.


This thread is not for OH, although a few people have used it for such. It is for 2 hand. So I'll go ahead and include you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 129 Results*​

edgar24	19.45
insane569	19.65
gymnerd	19.80
Brest	20.03
IMSLOW1097	20.60
Thunderbolt	20.78
RussianWhiteBoi	20.90
MCcuber96	21.68
adragast	21.92
CommaYou	22.67
jla	23.28
Mike Hughey	23.73
mDiPalma	23.90
Selkie	24.26
Riley	24.83
4EverCuber	25.07
Yttrium	25.15
aminayuko	25.52
ThumbsxUpx	25.52
majikat	30.47

insane569 and gymnerd are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	17.61
chrissyD	17.78
Tall5001	18.77
tozies24	19.09
AvGalen	20.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 4, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 130th round:

B' D B2 D2 B D U2 L F2 U' L B2 F2 L' F L2 D2
L2 B2 F D' U2 L R F D2 B2 R' U R2 B U2 L' F' U'
D' R' U B' L' R' B2 L2 B L2 R' F' U' B R F R U
L B2 L2 U' L U2 B U L F' R' D' F' R B F L' U
F' U2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' U' F' L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 U' F2
B R2 U2 R' F U' R2 B2 F' L B U F' L2 B2 F U'
R2 F' R2 D' L2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' U' R U' F U R2
D B2 D U B' L' B' D2 B D F R' D2 L' R2 B2 U L'
U' B' D' F L' F' L' R D' L U F' L' R' B2 U2 R
D L R' F' L D L2 R2 D2 F L U B' R2 F' U2 B R2
B' U' R2 U' B' L2 R D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' R2
R B' F2 D2 B L2 R U L2 R' B F' L' D B2 L2 F' R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 130
22.17
24.72, 23.94, 23.36, 20.51, (19.39), 21.08, 21.90, 22.16, 19.96, 21.44, 22.66, (29.47)

Nice choke at the end, huh?


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 1, 2011)

After watching Joey on 6x6 and noticing that my centres were 20secs quicker than his, but his 3x3 was 20secs quicker than mine, and following a conversation with Rowan and Thom about how my 3x3 times seriously hinder my big cube times, I'm going to rejoin this race using 6x6 with no inspection

_James Ludlow (with 6x6) : Round 130 : *29.29*_

30.78 (24.30) 29.42 26.91 (33.10) 27.54 32.79 31.23 30.49 25.87 29.22 28.68 = *29.29*

_Comment : Clearly parity would affect tis on a real 6x6 solve, but I think sub25 is doable in a couple of weeks._


----------



## jla (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 130

*Average: 22.16*

Times:
1. 19.25
2. 24.44
3. 22.79
4. 21.67
5. 23.84
6. *26.56*
7. *19.20*
8. 20.29
9. 21.51
10. 24.21
11. 10.38
12. 23.23

First AO12 with my new Lubix ZhanChi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No pops


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> This thread is not for OH, although a few people have used it for such. It is for 2 hand. So I'll go ahead and include you.


 
It's not? But on the first post, it says,

You can join if:
1. You average above sub 20
2. If you are one handed cubing

Am I reading it wrong or something?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 130

Average: 19.83

18.40, 18.84, 20.12, (16.89), 20.87, 17.06, (29.27)P.O.O.P., 19.61, 22.30, 21.26, 22.10, 17.76


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 130 
*24.90*

22.70, 24.76, 22.99, 26.94, (18.58), 25.29, 22.17, 25.38, 21.62, (47.47) , 32.59, 24.60 

I did much better thatn i thought!

This is my first roud that I'm in.


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 130*

Average: *24.39*

28.22, 26.68, (30.33), (20.22), 21.01, 27.62, 23.35, 21.96, 22.14, 27.02, 23.58, 22.34

Using a traded LingYun. It's like super loose, but I like it for some reason and I use it. It locks up, explaining my varying times.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad.

23.83, 27.32, 22.88, 25.87, 22.74, 28.65, 25.43, 24.08, 20.75, 24.93, 24.24, 27.91 = *24.92*

ZZOH.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2011)

ThumbsxUpx said:


> It's not? But on the first post, it says,
> 
> You can join if:
> 1. You average above sub 20
> ...


 
The first post is misleading. The original poster meant that you could join in one-handed if you wanted to, as an alternative to two-handed. You'll have to pardon him; I suspect English is a second language for him. Since it is quite unclear, I'll change it to try to make it clearer.

In any event, almost all of us here are competing two-handed. (RyanReese09 is actively competing one-handed with the ZZ method right now, so he's an exception.)

EDIT: I just modified the rules to hopefully make them a little clearer. They probably still need some work, but hopefully now they won't confuse anyone else too much.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Round 130: 20.64*
21.62, 19.97, 19.03, 19.92, 23.42, 17.77, 20.07, 21.37, 15.99 (OLL skip), 22.67, 23.58, 20.62 
my lookahead keeps getting better  making a dent in the sub-20 barrier!!


----------



## aaronb (Aug 1, 2011)

Round 130
*Average: 18.26*
1. 18.17
2. 14.98
3. 18.96
4. 19.43
5. 17.82
6. 18.43
7. 18.31
8. 17.85
9. (13.98)
10. 19.06
11. 19.62
12. (21.67)

I guess I'll join, since I haven't already.....

Choked with that 21 at the end. But a good average, and hopefully all sub-20s next round.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 2, 2011)

Round 130 - Alumni -*19.04*

16.60, 16.46, (21.67), 18.38, (15.26), 17.19, 21.19, 19.25, 18.31, 20.48, 21.00, 21.51 ==>>19.04


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 130

Average: 22.29*

19.71, 20.82, 21.88, 23.78, 20.33, 23.06, 21.30, 17.69, 21.45, 25.39, 27.27, 25.22

A very slow turning average. Felt like a really bad, bad average, but not. Would have been awesome if I did not lose it on last 3 solves. Thanks Joey for the advise, you weren't wrong!!


number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.69
worst time: 27.27

current avg5: 24.02 (σ = 1.82)
best avg5: 21.01 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 22.29 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 22.29 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 22.29 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 22.33


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 130 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 24.41*

25.71
*20.84*
25.33
24.56
23.15
23.33
21.81
23.00
27.71
23.09
*28.72*
26.40

Did it again, got a 20.97 Ao5 and a 23.47 Ao12 so I decided to do this, bit better than last time but whatever really. Was quite consistent until the end where I got bad PLLs. Still working for that sub-20. Ended up with a 29.79 average at Guildford Summer Open because I suck under pressure as well... didn't even get into the 2nd round.


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 2, 2011)

21.19, 21.52, 22.8, 19.96, 20.59, 19.33, 24.00, (25.8), 21.19, (16.52), 23.77, 22.03
avg: 21.64. 

A lot of work to go until I can start beating my official best A5.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 2, 2011)

*ROUND130*
Best average of 12: *19.50*
1-12 - 16.28 19.64 21.40 (15.99) (21.91) 17.89 21.60 20.92 20.49 18.95 18.26 19.54
YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
SUB 20 ANOTHER LINE BEATEN


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 2, 2011)

Average: *24.06* 
Individual Times: (14.77), 26.73, 24.41, 25.00, 24.94, 25.41, 21.66, 23.65, 21.88, (27.57), 22.70, 24.24

knowing the OLL case is c0ol


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 2, 2011)

24.44

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 1.48

1. 25.69	
2. 23.50	
3. 26.25	
4. (22.09)	
5. 25.16	
6. 23.80	
7. (26.67)
8. 24.88	
9. 22.39	
10. 25.70
11. 22.70
12. 24.44

Probably one of my more consistent sessions to date. But can't seem to break 20...even for a few solves.


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 3, 2011)

avg of 12: *20.39*

18.96, 22.61, (24.24), 19.07, 18.78, (18.32), 20.08, 23.49, 19.10, 19.90, 19.14, 22.75


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 3, 2011)

25.68, 23.54, (27.80), 22.79, 24.08, 23.50, 25.48, 23.03, (18.45), 24.08, 21.27, 22.26
=23.57

bah..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 130 Results*​

aaronb	18.26
insane569	19.50
brunovervoort	20.39
MCcuber96	20.64
Toquinha1977	21.64
jla	22.16
Mike Hughey	22.17
Selkie	22.29
CommaYou	23.57
miDiPalma	24.06
ThumbsxUpx	24.39
Yttrium	24.41
4EverCuber	24.44
SpacePanda15	24.90
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	24.92
James Ludlow (with 6x6x6)	29.29

Congratulations to insane569, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

tozies24	19.04
TheCubeMaster5000	19.83

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 8, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 131st round:

B2 D2 R F L' R B' U' R' F U2 F L2 R B R' D2 U2
R2 U R' F' R U2 L2 B F2 L U2 R' F2 R D' L U R'
D U' B' F R' D2 L D F' L2 R U2 R F2 U L2 U' L' U'
L2 R' D U' R2 F L' R' F L' F2 D' R F' R U' F' U'
L' D2 F' L' F U2 B R F U L R2 D L B2 D B U2
U2 F D' R' B D2 F' R2 D2 B' F' L U' B2 L' U2 B
D' U' B L' D2 B F2 U R F2 U2 L D F2 L2 R D' R2
F2 D2 L D' F D2 F L R' D2 U' B' F' L R U' L2 U'
B' L' F' R B F2 L' F2 L' D B' R2 D U2 L2 B2 F2 U'
L' F D' B F' D' U2 L' D' L' U' R' D' L' F' R' U'
L R2 B' R2 U L2 D B2 U L' D2 L' U2 R U' R' B R'
D L2 U2 F2 R2 F D B' R' U B D2 B2 L' D' L2 U2 R2


----------



## insane569 (Aug 4, 2011)

YES IM SUB 20
just a little average i did without a warmup 
*ROUND131*
Best average of 12: *20.76*
1-12 - 20.64 23.22 18.84 (DNF) 20.63 20.57 20.28 18.93 22.82 22.40 19.26 (16.54)


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131*

*23.65*

24.45, 21.86, 25.73, 21.90, 21.75, 24.76, 21.42, 22.92, (28.21), 23.71, 28.00, (20.90)

I actually video'd (?) this one. I'll have a vid up later.
EDIT: after 2 1/2 hours of uploading, finally got the vid up! Lol.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 132: 19.68*
19.10, 27.26, 20.05, 18.48, 16.47, 19.00, 26.38, 18.40, 17.87, 19.14, 21.38, 17.05 
My first sub 20 AVG/12 ever!!!!!  happy dance time!


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131*

19.23, 21.86, 19.19, (25.54), 22.28, 23.49, 21.86, 21.21, 21.58, (18.61), 22.63, 22.81
=21.61

really good actually


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131*

*25.25*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 2.35

1. 26.97	
2. 26.08	
3. 24.86	
4. 23.48	
5. 24.55	
6. 22.03	
7. 25.94	
8. (21.81)
9. 24.45	
10. 24.16	
11. (30.12) Messed up f2l insertion
12. 28.52	

Nothing great about these times. Started off a bit slow...and ended up even worse. Last night decided to do an average of 50. Had 2 solves below 20secs. Average was 25. I think I need a coach.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131

Average: 23.18*

24.43, 21.13, 23.51, 23.88, (16.02), 22.31, 22.90, (27.47), 21.89, 22.30, 22.76, 26.65

Disappointed to have a 23.x again but what a great blue cross on scramble 5, fullstep pb.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.02
worst time: 27.47

current avg5: 23.90 (σ = 1.95)
best avg5: 22.32 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 23.18 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 23.18 (σ = 1.48)

session avg: 23.18 (σ = 1.48)
session mean: 22.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2011)

Round 131
22.39
20.15, 21.96, 22.54, 23.77, 23.26, 21.28, (25.23), 20.30, 21.26, 24.30, (19.99), 25.10


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 21.86* (Also 18.20 Ao5)

23.66
23.40
18.03
18.38
*16.50*
18.18
*27.38*
20.00
26.47
24.36
23.33
22.77

Much better!


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 4, 2011)

*Round 131*

20.53, 19.61, 19.66, 21.74, 20.25, 18.90, (31.15), 23.79, (13.78), 18.29, 23.48, 21.42 = *20.77*

Haven't really been cubing for the last 2 weeks because of friends and summer stuff, so just like for the last month i'm stuck at 20.5 averages... Nice PLL skip single my second best (First is 11.66), flawless F2L into 8 move OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## PlayerTP (Aug 4, 2011)

Round 131
27.69
25.21, 22.59, 25.25, 28.29, 26.22, 24.62, 33.67, 33.83, 26.01, 27.63, 30.75, 28.23


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 4, 2011)

ZZOH

25.23, (28.56), 20.95, 25.66, (20.25), 26.45, 25.35, 26.68, 21.49, 22.15, 26.94, 22.27=*24.32*


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 4, 2011)

Alumni- Round 131

20.70, 16.88, 18.86, (22.04), (15.49), 18.94, 15.79, 19.36, 17.38, 18.78, 19.42, 19.24 ==>> *18.53*


----------



## cityzach (Aug 5, 2011)

round 131:

17.14, 16.30, 14.53, 15.72, 14.09, 14.88, 17.91, 16.12, 15.37, 17.77, 16.79, 13.26 = 15.87


----------



## jla (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 131

*Average: 23.30*

Times:

1. 27.56
2. 22.80
3. 25.21
4. 23.57
5. 21.48
6. 21.81
7. 19.89
8. 21.05
9. 25.14
10. 18.17
11. 24.46
12. 32.31


----------



## aaronb (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 131
*Average: 19.15	* 
1. 18.41
2. 19.87
3. 18.53
4. 19.34
5. 19.29
6. (20.07)
7. 18.16
8. 19.31
9. 19.59
10. 19.12	
11. 19.88
12. (13.06)


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 5, 2011)

Average: *22.58* 
Individual Times: 23.84, (19.21), 21.94, 23.52, (23.92), 21.38, 22.86, 23.31, 21.28, 21.46, 23.02, 23.23


----------



## adragast (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 131: 21.05

12:	00:21.87	x
11:	00:25.36	x
10:	00:21.29	x
9:	00:21.09	x
8:	00:21.27	x
7:	00:17.25	x
6:	00:22.81	x
5:	00:19.84	x
4:	00:18.53	x
3:	00:21.37	x
2:	00:20.68	x
1:	00:21.72	x

Not wonderful but quite consistent. 17.25 was a pll skip where I did U U'*3


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 131 Speed
29.96


33.40 
(34.63) 
31.31 
29.97 
(19.28) 
30.63 
30.24
28.80 
30.22 
28.35 
26.83
29.81


----------



## Magellanic (Aug 5, 2011)

Round 131:

Average: *21.89*

Individual Times:

22.60, 20.82, 19.60, 22.54, (24.27), 21.74, (18.06), 24.18, 22.70, 22.11, 19.95, 22.70

Cube: Storebought Rubik's Cube

Not a bad average! Hopefully sub-20 next week...


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 130
20.39
20.91 22.81 20.81 21.15 19.34 20.21 17.83 20.05 18.81 21.52 21.11 20.02
Comment: Just a few too many "slightly above average" solves

I will add Round 131 later today, but first I 'have to do' it officialy in Saigon / Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## Innocence (Aug 6, 2011)

Been cubing again lately...Now that I'm not as ashamed of my times any more, time for some accountability.

26.84, 24.67, 24.84, 23.28, 19.77, 22.20, 24.80, (29.58), 28.37, 24.71, (18.93), 20.60[PLL Skip] = 24.01

Solves went something like Decent - Crappy - Good. I need to stay concentrating toward the middle, I guess.


----------



## CRO (Aug 6, 2011)

Round 131.

Average of 12: *26.17* (speedsolve CFOP)

1. 24.34 U' D F2 D' R B' L D' U' L' F D R D' F' B2 U' F' D L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
2. 29.97 B2 U2 L D R2 L F' B L2 F' B2 L F L B L2 D2 L D2 F' B2 L D2 R F2 
3. (21.05) B F L' D' F2 R2 D L' D' B2 F U' D F' R' B D2 F2 L2 R' U' F D' B R' 
4. 25.19 U2 B' R2 U R2 D' B L F2 D F' D' B L' D U2 F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' 
5. 29.08 U' L2 U B2 F U R D' R' F2 R' U2 D L F L' B2 L B F D2 B' F' R D2 
6. 21.96 B' D' R F' B2 L2 D2 U B2 U2 B' D' B' D' U2 R F U2 B' U2 B U2 L R2 B 
7. 31.99 B' L' R U' F2 B2 U2 D2 B F D R D2 L R U B2 U2 B' D' U2 B' U' R B2 
8. 27.61 D2 R D' R2 L' U2 L R' F R' L2 F2 D R' L2 D U' R2 F2 B D' L' U2 D2 B 
9. 24.55 L' F' L2 B' D' F R U2 B L2 F2 U' B R' D U' F2 R B' U D2 F' L D2 L2 
10. 21.39 R' U2 R U F' B' D' F2 D L2 F U F2 B U D B' R L' F' U2 B2 D B R2 
11. (DNF) L' D2 L' R2 D F' D2 B' L2 D F L D2 F2 B D' L' U' F' R D' R U' D' L2 
12. 25.58 B F' D' L2 R2 B' R2 L D F2 L2 U R' F' D' B2 U' L' F' D B2 U' D L' D

Ignore the scrambles


----------



## Carson (Aug 6, 2011)

*Round 131
Average: 27.55*

Times:
28.78, (34.06), 24.82, 26.60, 30.19, 29.63, 24.76, 26.88, 26.88, 26.60, 30.36, (20.93)

Mike, when will you be arriving for Nats?


----------



## Akuma (Aug 6, 2011)

*Round 131*

I am getting closer and closer to sub-20.
Tried out my new Zhan-Chi for this average. Unfourtunetly it sucked but after some modding and fixing with it it's awesome.


Average: *20.81*

18.54, 21.50, 22.97, 20.60, (17.51), 19.32, 22.06, 21.25, 19.10, 19.86, 22.92, (23.18)


----------



## Tall5001 (Aug 7, 2011)

Round 131

Average: *19.82*

(14.11) 16.65 20.05 (26.02) 16.05 18.68 21.63 24.88 22.88 20.84 18.31 18.21

Haha that was sweet 14.11 Lucky on camera that was exciting but i had some bad mess ups. Trying to not put my forearms on the table and its kinda helping improve my times not sure yet though!


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 7, 2011)

19.41, 27.26, 19.39, 23.25, 24.57, 28.82, 22.89, 22.99, 26.11, 24.98, 25.08, 24.86=24.14

omfg .i did warm up before that and i've got then 20.41 fail


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 7, 2011)

_James Ludlow (with 6x6) : Round 131 : *28.73*_

31.61 27.16 29.85 31.21 27.04 (23.16) 28.43 31.87 27.74 (32.27) 26.68 25.73

_Comment - better than last round. The 23 was NL but just went well - I had next to no pauses._


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 7, 2011)

Average: 17.87 
Individual Times: 16.67, (21.98), (15.60), 18.01, 20.36, 19.04, 17.71, 18.52, 17.72, 15.62, 18.11, 16.90

pretty good, im aiming for constant sub 18 averages now


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 7, 2011)

*OH*
23.60, 19.17, 16.58, 26.70, 21.47, 19.65, 20.63, 16.51, 19.29, (16.04), 18.48, (27.03) = *20.21*

Good. Nice counting 16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2011)

Carson said:


> Mike, when will you be arriving for Nats?


 
We'll be there fairly late Thursday evening. We're going to Kings Island on Thursday. 

And back to 3x3x3: you're getting better!


----------



## Carson (Aug 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> We'll be there fairly late Thursday evening. We're going to Kings Island on Thursday.
> 
> And back to 3x3x3: you're getting better!


Oh, hope you guys have a blast at King's Island. With the temperatures in this region lately, the water rides will probably be amazing. I will be getting in with Shaden and Chester sometime Wednesday evening. You will have to give us a shout Thursday after you get settled.

Yes, I am very slowly getting faster. I managed to get two sub 20's in one average of 100 a few nights ago, that is a first for me. I could probably get close to 20 if I were to learn full OLL, but I almost feel like that would be cheating. My f2l is so bad, I'm basically going to focus on that for awhile. I really need to just suck it up and learn some f2l algs to avoid the rotations. I think I am probably rotating at least 5-6 times during f2l. 

It looks like your are getting fairly close yourself...


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 7, 2011)

*Round 131*

1. 22.24
2. 18.29
3. 19.62
4. 19.99
5. 16.00
6. 27.04
7. 22.40
8. 20.40
9. 23.83
10. 23.67
11. 25.30
12. 22.66

Avg: 21.84

Not bad, 4 sub 20's and a sexy 16


----------



## majikat (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 131 - 28.44

12:	00:31.41	x
11:	00:25.21	x
10:	00:28.96	x
9:	00:25.54	x
8:	00:29.64	x
7:	00:27.53	x
6:	00:29.94	x
5:	00:25.41	x
4:	00:32.91	x
3:	00:26.00	x
2:	00:33.41	x
1:	00:27.03	x

Much better than last time.
Still not satisfied though.
Did this right before bed after a long day, I feel if I were more awake it would have been better.


----------



## Brest (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 131

Average: 20.76

Mean: 20.64
Standard deviation: 2.53
Best Time: 15.76
Worst Time: 24.33

21.45 17.11 (24.33) 22.25 18.22 21.60 22.44 21.04 18.91 20.67 (15.76) 23.86


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2011)

*Round 131 Results*​

aaronb	19.15
MCcuber96	19.68
antoineccantin (OH)	20.21
Brest	20.76
Deluchie	20.77
Akuma	20.81
adragast	21.05
CommaYou	21.61
cubersmith	21.84
Yttrium	21.86
Magellanic	21.89
Mike Hughey	22.39
miDiPalma	22.58
Selkie	23.18
jla	23.30
ThumbsxUpx	23.65
Innocence	24.01
Thunderbolt	24.14
RyanReese09 (ZZOH)	24.32
4EverCuber	25.25
CRO	26.17
Carson	27.55
PlayerTP	27.69
majikat	28.44
James Ludlow (with 6x6x6)	28.73
tx789	29.96

aaronb is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.87
chrissyD	17.87
tozies24	18.53
Tall5001	19.82
insane569	20.76

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 11, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 132nd round:

D2 R D2 R D' R' U R2 B L' U B' L2 R' D' L F2 U
U2 B D' L' B R2 U B' L' U' F' L2 F L2 D' B2 D2 U
U2 L2 U L' R U2 L R2 D B D U B' D2 L' D2 F' L'
F2 U L2 B2 D F R' D2 U' F' D' F L' D L2 R B U'
R' D' U2 F' U B' D' F U2 R D2 R2 B' L' B' R' B'
U2 L F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D F2 R B R' D' L' R2 D' R'
L' B L F' D' U2 F' U' B L' U' B U2 R' F' U B L2 U'
L U L' B2 L B2 U' B2 D' R B' U' F2 U L2 D2 L' U'
B2 L D' L F' L2 F' L B U' L' D L D2 U' R2 U' L'
U2 F' D F2 R' F L' F L2 D U' L' F R' D R2 U2 R
D2 R' D' R2 D' U' L2 R F' U' R2 B2 L' F U2 L' B' D2 U'
D U' B D2 B L' D' B' D R B U2 R B L2 D' R' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 132
22.81
(26.22), 21.54, (18.55), 25.82, 20.13, 20.95, 23.82, 24.76, 23.02, 23.31, 20.31, 24.41

Typical average for me with lots of stupid mistakes. It seems like I have at least improved mentally over the past six months, just not physically. Six months ago, I'd get a 23 second average, and it seemed like that was as fast as possible for me. Now, I still get a 23 second average, but every solve feels like it would have been 3 seconds faster if I hadn't done so many obviously wrong things along the way. It's as if my thinking/recognition has improved, but my fingers won't keep up. It's not finger speed so much as it is my fingers refusing to do what I want them to do. I had quite a few cases here where I made the wrong moves (knowing they were wrong as I was doing them - my fingers were not doing what I wanted them to do) and had to undo them.

I will have trouble posting the next round on time because of US Nationals; I'm thinking I will probably post it early, on Wednesday night, with a placeholder for results, and then I'll go back and add results when I get the chance after the round is over (which might be as late as next Monday).


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 8, 2011)

21.52, 22.05, 18.04, 24.44, 21.31, 19.14, (15.05), (28.52), 20.19, 23.01, 23.75, 20.33
=21.38

best avg5: 19.50 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 21.38 (σ = 1.92)
best avg12: 21.38 (σ = 1.92)

nice, but i really have to get consistent...


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 132 average: 19.79
_20.74, 21.71, 22.59, 21.83, 18.83, 17.73, 16.95, 17.49, 18.27, 19.55, 19.20, 22.53_


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 8, 2011)

*Round 132*

*25.78*


Standard Deviation: 2.28

1. 26.56
2. 24.50
3. 25.83
4. 23.61
5. 29.11
6. 23.59
7. 26.50
8. 27.55
9. (22.56)
10. (30.41)
11. 25.39
12. 23.80

Seemed to have reached a plateau. I haven't noticed any improvement at all these past few months. If anything I think I'm getting worse.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 8, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Seemed to have reached a plateau. I haven't noticed any improvement at all these past few months. If anything I think I'm getting worse.



You'll probably wake up one day and suddenly be 2-4 seconds faster. happend to me . just be patient and keep practising and you'll get there


----------



## Hershey (Aug 8, 2011)

Round 132

3x3 OH

avg12: 25.49

Not very good.


----------



## Carson (Aug 8, 2011)

*Round 132
Average: 25.97*


Time:
(18.11), 28.72, 22.92, 23.78, 28.85, 22.54, 27.62, 27.43, 25.21, 24.84, (DNF!), 27.83

Last round before nationals... 
This started off great, but then went downhill fast. This is still a very fast average for me, so I can't complain about that. On one solve, the 28.85 I believe, I forgot my left N perm so I had to do a 2 look... otherwise it would have been a ~22. I was pretty furious about the DNF... I scrambled the cube, but then forgot to go back to the timer tab before I started the solve. The solve felt really fast, and may have been a sub-20... I guess I will never know.


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 132: 19.88*
19.11, 19.15, 20.21, 23.76, 21.89, 18.89, 20.42, 19.62, 17.86, 18.55, 20.67, 20.26 
one more round!!!


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 132- Alumni

20.73, 19.18, 19.10, 18.01, 18.73, 19.12, 19.27, (17.39,) 17.46, 18.39, 19.29, (27.51) ==>> *18.93*
No idea what I was doing when that last solve OLL came up I guess. Pretty consistent otherwise


----------



## majikat (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 132 -- 28.65

12:	00:31.87	x
11:	00:27.44	x
10:	00:32.99	x
9:	00:28.10	x
8:	00:25.56	x
7:	00:25.21	x
6:	00:24.76	x
5:	00:27.78	x
4:	00:30.08	x
3:	00:31.44	x
2:	00:26.02	x
1:	00:40.26	x

no improvement this time...earlier today I got a 26 second average.
Got super discouraged by that first solve, but decided to keep going....


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 132

Average: 21.45*

22.46, (23.54), 22.92, 21.34, 20.84, 22.34, 21.26, (18.05), 20.27, 21.24, 18.65, 23.22

Very pleased with this average. Not only first sub 22 average in the race but also the first time I have been so close to a pb ao12 in the thread too. Lookahead just seems to be great today. Not sure if its moving off a plateau or all the 4x4 and 5x5 I have been doing but I shan't complain 

EDIT: Just checked, 5th best Ao12 I've done and it includes 5th best Ao5 in it.


number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.05
worst time: 23.54

current avg5: 20.05 (σ = 1.07)
best avg5: 20.05 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 21.45 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 21.45 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 21.45 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 21.34


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 131 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 21.70*

(15.80), 18.30, 21.69, 18.91, (25.56), 25.43, 23.27, 20.18, 23.34, 23.68, 24.55, 17.65

The 15.80 was NL, H OLL into J perm. Why do I always start well then fail at the end?


----------



## jla (Aug 9, 2011)

*Average: 21.61*

Times:

1. 21.95
2. 17.39
3. 23.14
4. 24.18
5. 19.37
6. 19.91
7. 23.68
8. 21.58
9. 26.80
10. 21.43
11. 23.24
12. 17.57

Probably one of my best AO12's so far but I'm not statisfied until I graduate


----------



## PlayerTP (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 132
AVG - 25.43

(21.45), 25.96, 21.81, (28.54), 28.33, 22.27,
22.30, 28.35, 28.41, 22.50, 27.52, 26.82


----------



## adragast (Aug 9, 2011)

Round 132: DNF 

Did not know I could DNF a whole average of 12... first 2 solves were barely ok, 3rd was nice, 4th was horrible and 5th and 7th were pop of 3 pieces at least (6 was ok but I was going very slow to avoid popping).

I knew I should not try an average tonight and I knew I should not use this cube...


----------



## insane569 (Aug 10, 2011)

ROUND132 alumni
Best average of 12: 22.88
1-12 - 20.91 (17.35) 22.41 21.62 22.88 23.36 24.44 20.86 (DNF) 20.07 22.54 29.72
all done on a store bought lubed with crc


----------



## cityzach (Aug 10, 2011)

round 132:

14.72, 15.36, 17.46, 16.72, 16.22, 16.04, 16.73, 15.26, 19.84, 17.23, 19.94, 14.46 = 16.56

yep i think im pretty much sub 17!


----------



## Bunker (Aug 10, 2011)

Round 132

Avg: 19.50

12:	00:20.04	x
11:	00:22.64	x
10:	00:19.63	x
9:	00:17.11	x
8:	00:20.01	x
7:	00:18.96	x
6:	00:17.04	x
5:	00:18.22	x
4:	00:26.22 x
3:	00:19.94	x
2:	00:20.01	x
1:	00:18.47	x


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 132 Results*​

Brest	19.40
Bunker	19.50
CubesOfTheWorld	19.79
MCcuber96	19.88
CommaYou	21.38
Selkie	21.45
jla	21.61
Yttrium	21.70
Mike Hughey	22.81
CRO	24.59
PlayerTP	25.43
Hershey (OH)	25.49
4EverCuber	25.78
Carson	25.97
majikat	28.65
adragast	DNF

Bunker, CubesOfTheWorld, and MCcuber96 are just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.56
tozies24	18.93
AvGalen	22.12
insane569	22.88

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 15, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 133rd round:

F2 D' U' B D L B R B R2 B D2 U L' B2 D B F U'
R F' L' F' U' B F2 D U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U2
B F2 D2 U' R2 B' R' D' U B L' R2 D' R2 F D2 U2 R'
D2 U L B2 F U2 F' L R F' R2 F2 D2 L D B2 F' R'
D R' D U' L F2 D2 B L B F' L D B2 L2 R' D2 U2
B U' L D U2 B' L' F D2 U' R' B' L' D2 F U F2 R' U'
B L F' D' L R F L' F' U B' R B' L2 U2 B2 U R
F' U B D B L D' F D' L2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 U' F2
B2 D F D U' B D R' F' U2 R F' R F' L' U L
R B2 R2 D' U L' B2 R B D L R2 F U L F' D2
B' L B D' B' D' U' L2 F L' R2 B2 D U' B2 D' U'
B' L' U F R F2 R2 B R D B2 L' U' F' L R B2 F'


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 133 average: 19.65
Times: 17.83, 21.76, 22.95, 18.58, 18.37, 18.43, 19.75, 19.38, 23.75, 19.18, 20.10, 18.02
2nd consecutive sub-20 AO12. I hope I don't fail next time.
EDIT: I actually graduate this round. I got sub-20 on rounds 128, 132, and 133 right here. I didn't compete in any of the rounds in between.


----------



## Brest (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 132

Average: 19.40

21.00 17.98 17.48 (15.38) 18.42 (27.30) 17.71 19.47 17.62 23.59 20.41 20.31

Mean: 19.72
Standard deviation: 3.05
Best Time: 15.38
Worst Time: 27.30


----------



## nupityS (Aug 11, 2011)

round 133
avg 27.93
times 25.00, 27.28, 32.68, 26.83, 21.80, 29.68, 29.50, 31.74, (34.04), 29.78, (18.54), 25.04
im new in these comp


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 133

19.83, 23.78, (24.11), 21.35, 20.86, 19.15, 19.86, 18.66, (17.11), 21.54, 22.41, 20.79
=20.82

really good result


----------



## CRO (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 132

Average of 12: 24.59
1. 22.96 B D2 L' B' F L' R F L2 F U2 F D B' U' D F R2 U2 L2 D2 L R' U' R2 
2. 24.90 D2 U B L' B' L' U' F B' U2 L2 U L' B' U' L U2 F' D' B2 D R D2 F2 D 
3. 24.39 L D U2 L' B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F' L' F2 R2 B U R' F' R D2 B F' L2 
4. (20.16) B2 F D L' F2 L2 R' D2 F2 U F' D' L' B L' D B2 R2 B' U' D' L U' R2 D2 
5. 22.97 B F L B2 L2 D F2 L B2 L2 U' F' L' D2 B R U2 F' U' B U2 F2 R' B F 
6. 24.47 U2 B2 R2 L' D R' B' F' R2 B F' R' B2 U' L F L' F2 R U D' R' L2 B2 L2 
7. 23.68 R2 D2 F2 D' R U R2 L2 U R F L' D' L R F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F' R' D L B 
8. 24.09 B2 F R2 B2 F' U D R L' U2 B' L U R' F' D' F' U2 F' D2 R U F2 B' L2 
9. 23.70 L D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L' R' F' R' U D B2 F L2 F' L R' F' U R U2 R U2 F' 
10. (33.95) L' B' R2 B2 U2 L' F R' B2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 L2 D' L' B D B2 F2 R U' L2 B 
11. 30.55 U2 F' R2 L U R U' L' B U L R B2 F2 U2 B2 L D R2 D B' R' F L' F' 
12. 24.14 U' D F L F L' R2 D' F D' B' R2 L2 B2 L' R' U2 B' U2 F' U2 B2 U' F2 U' 

Two major fails ruined the average..


----------



## Bunker (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 133

Avg: 20.39, EPIC FAIL!!!

(22.78)
22.44
19.27
20.97
18.61
22.36
18.34
(17.50)
18.84
19.47
21.78
21.86


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 133-- Alumni

19.66, 20.58, 17.88, (25.12), 17.64, 19.89, 18.70, (14.82), 19.74, 19.78, 17.11, 18.94 ==>> 18.99


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 133: 19.85*
17.97, 19.84, 24.14, 17.91, 20.34, 19.82, 21.58, 18.78, (16.48), (25.22), 19.36, 18.76
sub 20


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 12, 2011)

*Round 133 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 26.11*

21.53, 26.55, 25.56, 21.69, 26.55, 22.97, 27.55, (28.41), 26.47, (21.18), 27.36, 24.50

Uhmm. No idea what happened, did a 24.66 Avg100 last night. Must be tired or something...


----------



## jskyler91 (Aug 12, 2011)

17.89, 18.11, 19.81, 16.92, (23.04), 17.50, 16.51, 19.91, 17.30, 21.02, 21.19, (16.25)
Average: 18.94, Really rusty


----------



## Mikel (Aug 12, 2011)

*Average: 26.06*
Round 133

Standard Deviation: 3.20
Best Time: 21.36
Worst Time: 36.00
Individual Times:
1.	29.65
2.	32.56+	
3.	26.02	
4.	25.63	
5.	21.75	
6.	(21.36)	
7.	27.34	
8.	(36.00)	
9.	29.56	
10.	22.63	
11.	23.19	
12.	22.22


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

*Round 133*

*24.10*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 3.05

1. 23.92	
2. 29.08	
3. (17.95)
4. 24.84	
5. 21.11	
6. (29.11)
7. 24.09	
8. 21.00	
9. 25.86	
10. 23.95	
11. 25.09	
12. 23.16	

Finally got a time under 20 secs. Felt like it was lucky however. Fairly easy cross and the F2L phase seemed to just solve itself. I would insert 1 pair and the next pair was either already paired up or ready for insertion. Those 2 times of 29 hurt my average but overall I'm fairly pleased. 

On a side note want to wish everyone attending the US National's this weekend good luck. Wish I could be there to experience what a tournament is like.


----------



## jla (Aug 12, 2011)

*Average: 22.95*

Times:

1. 21.88
2. 21.98
3. 21.85
4. 23.30
5. 26.21
6. 17.86
7. 36.55
8. 28.11
9. 23.49
10. 23.72
11. 20.10
12. 18.83

Well, I started out alright but then there was two terrible times, the first time I just got lost in f2l and it felt like there were 10 slots instead of four but I guess I'm kinda tired. Anyway, I managhed to somehow save my average with the two last times.


----------



## adragast (Aug 12, 2011)

Round 133: 21.08
20.60 22.36 18.95 (16.41) 20.69 20.26 22.08 23.20 (28.53) 25.71 19.37 17.59

Nice beginning... Why did I need to get those 2 awful solves ?! 16.41 was a nice pll skip and one of the 22.xx was a solve with 2 connected pairs (I must be the only one getting such a bad time with such a nice scramble).


----------



## majikat (Aug 13, 2011)

Round 133 == 25.97

12:	00:23.08	x
11:	00:24.89	x
10:	00:29.73	x
9:	00:24.98	x
8:	00:29.81	x
7:	00:29.85	x
6:	00:19.59	x
5:	00:23.61	x
4:	00:27.02	x
3:	00:26.50	x
2:	00:24.64	x
1:	00:25.48	x

definitely improving- glad I had at least one sub-20 solve this round.......


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 133
Average of 12: 26.94*

1. 23.05
2. 33.84
3. 27.41
4. 20.75
5. 27.73
6. 25.22
7. (34.38)
8. 29.95
9. 28.41
10. 27.28
11. (19.56)
12. 25.72

Just graduated from the race to sub 30 so I thought I would join this race . Very weird average for me, I got a PB time that was non-lucky, but I also got an over 34 second time which is pretty rare for me now.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 13, 2011)

round 133:

16.31, 16.84, 15.28, 19.61, 17.27, 14.47, 14.95, 16.43, 16.87, 17.65, 17.62, 13.69 = 16.37.

solid.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 133*
Average: 18.56 

Individual Times: 17.53, 18.47, (16.34), 18.67, 18.61, (20.28), 17.08, 20.17, 17.92, 18.99, 19.19, 18.97

meh bad


----------



## ThumbsxUpx (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 133*

*25.87*

(22.08), 22.82, 26.03, (29.94), 24.89, 27.16, 26.00, 27.34, 27.26, 26.94, 26.14, 24.15


This one just pissed me off. So many freezes in look ahead and I locked up over 9000 times. Blargh.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Round 133

Average: 21.43*

19.82, 20.99, 21.61, 20.92, 22.08, 22.34, 20.40, 22.52, 23.23, 20.85, 19.19, 22.73


number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.19
worst time: 23.23

current avg5: 22.03 (σ = 0.84)
best avg5: 21.17 (σ = 0.31)

current avg12: 21.43 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 21.43 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 21.43 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 21.39


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 14, 2011)

Round 133
21.36
20.55 24.97 DNF 21.00 23.22 18.68 20.08 18.28 25.90 19.36 19.13 20.71
Comment: Done directly after 132. Why did I even bother?

Round 132
22.12
25.53 25.16 18.71 20.40 22.41 22.28 23.00 23.18 20.15 22.90 23.05 17.83
Comment: Done directly after 131

Round 131
22.94
32.13 24.08 25.31 17.40 23.74 19.63 24.69 25.33 21.13 21.80 22.59 21.06
Comment: Not warmed up, dark, not concentrated


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 14, 2011)

_James Ludlow (with 6x6) - Round 133 - *26.99*_

28.02 (30.23) 25.35 26.72 27.19 (22.41) 28.46 27.40 26.77 26.94 27.51 25.51

_Comment - last 3 attempts have been 29.xy, 28.xy 26.xy - lets hope this carries on_


----------



## Akash Rupela (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 133
(23.17), 24.33, 28.14, 30.06, 24.64, 27.60, 32.18, 25.66, 24.45, 25.95, 32.21, 27.41 
AVERAGE=27.04

My first round here after graduating race to sub30, not bad, hope i graduate this sub20 race in a month or two


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 133*

Average: 22.44

1. 21.72
2. (17.78)
3. 23.92
4. 25.57
5. 20.28
6. 22.81
7. 22.67
8. 20.01
9. 21.90
10. 24.08
11. (25.76)
12. 21.41


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 133
22.72
23.26, 20.47, 21.02, 23.15, 21.62, 23.88, 22.37, (29.18), 22.60, 22.56, 26.30, (20.44)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 133 Results*​

jskyler91	18.94
CubesOfTheWorld	19.65
MCcuber96	19.85
Bunker	20.39
CommaYou	20.82
adragast	21.08
Selkie	21.43
cubersmith	22.44
Mike Hughey	22.72
jla	22.95
4EverCuber	24.10
ThumbsxUpx	25.87
majikat	25.97
Mikel	26.06
Yttrium	26.11
Bilbo	26.94
James Ludlow (with 6x6x6)	26.99
Akash Rupela	27.04
nupityS	27.93

Congratulations to jskyler91, CubesOfTheWorld, and MCcuber96, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.37
chrissyD	18.56
tozies24	18.99
AvGalen	21.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 18, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 134th round:

R D2 R2 D' L' U' B2 U L' R' U F' U2 L F D L2 U
U F' D2 B F2 L F R' B L F2 L F2 D U2 L B' U
F' D2 L' R2 D' U2 F D U' B' R B' F' R2 D' B2 R F2
D2 F2 U' R' F' L2 U L' B2 D2 F R D2 B2 F R'
F2 L' F U R2 D L D' B' F' R B' L2 B U F2 R U
D2 B D F2 U B2 R2 B' D R' U2 B' L2 D U2 F' R' U'
B' D F R F' U R' U2 F' R2 D R' D L2 D2 U L R
F2 D2 B2 L' F R' B2 L D B' L' B F2 R2 D2 U' R U2
U B D L' R B2 U L2 U2 L R U2 B R2 D2 F2 R2
F L' F' R' D' B' R U2 R' F D' R' F' L' R B D2 U'
R2 B U' B2 L' F D U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R D B R2 B U'
F2 L2 R' U' F2 R U L' D2 B2 D' R' B' D' R' F' L' R2


----------



## cityzach (Aug 15, 2011)

round 134:

16.15, 17.70, 16.97, 16.26, 17.49, 17.13, 17.25, 18.26, 16.22, 15.92, 15.59, 15.78 = 16.69.

pretty decent i guess. it could have been a lot better. i guess thats what happens when u listen to miley cyrus while cubing xD


----------



## MCcuber96 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 134: 19.65 - Alumni*
18.24, 17.81, 21.07, (11.61 LLskip) , (23.39), 22.65, 17.36, 18.30, 22.02, 20.61, 17.17, 21.33
new pb!!  first last layer skip, and im more confident that im actually sub 20, if i get one more sub 20 round im moving on to the sub 15 race


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 134
22.21
18.19, 25.61, 23.78, 19.28, 25.00, 23.00, 24.18, 21.62, 20.64, (26.43), 20.81, (18.07)

The beginning and end were pretty nice; the rest, not so much.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 15, 2011)

*Average: 23.19*
Round 134

Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 20.29
Worst Time: 26.82+
Individual Times:
1.	22.10	
2.	24.90	
3.	24.07	
4.	21.44	
5.	(26.82+)	
6.	25.74	
7.	24.62	
8.	(20.29)	
9.	20.88	
10.	23.99	
11.	22.54	
12.	21.64


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 15, 2011)

*Round 134*

*24.93*

Standard Deviation: 2.63

1. 22.81
2. (29.22) YC
3. 24.03
4. 21.81
5. 28.67
6. 28.72
7. 26.19
8. 23.45
9. (21.28)
10. 25.62
11. 23.14
12. 24.25

Pretty average of me I guess. Nothing spectacular about this round. My worse time I tried with yellow cross.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 16, 2011)

Average: *22.72*
Individual Times: 22.23, 21.62, (19.10), 20.38, 26.75, 23.29, 21.02, (27.85), 21.28, 23.40, 23.77, 23.48


----------



## Brest (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 134

Average: 20.65

17.58 19.85 23.09 22.00 22.52 (16.83) 23.64 21.84 (27.83) 20.32 17.10 18.60

Mean: 20.93
Standard deviation: 3.08
Best Time: 16.83
Worst Time: 27.83


----------



## Bunker (Aug 16, 2011)

Round 134

Average: *18.32!* excellent result! =)

17,02
20,44
(15,83)
18,00
17,20
18,19
(24,75)
17,61
18,17
19,33
17,45
19,81


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 16, 2011)

20.91, 18.93, 19.61, 21.41, 22.06, (23.95), 21.59, 19.79, 21.38, 21.56, 20.41, (18.05)
=20.76

i'm happy, sub-21 again


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 134
Average of 12: 25.57
*

1. 25.30
2. 28.53
3. 24.47
4. 25.47
5. (19.17) (pll skip)
6. 27.33
7. 24.38
8. 29.36
9. 25.00
10. 24.77
11. (30.42) (failed x-cross)
12. 21.09

Pretty solid average for me, and I am still slowly improving.


----------



## Carson (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 134
Average: 27.56*

Times:
22.97, 25.19, 22.61, (22.08), 31.77, 31.35, 28.39, 26.14, (35.30), 30.94, 26.43, 29.81

I just got back from the US Nationals yesterday morning, and have a renewed desire to improve!
I think I proved in this round that it possible to spontaneously forget how to cube 1/3 of the way through an average of 12.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 16, 2011)

*Round 134*
Using ZZ-VH

23.93, 18.45, 19.11, 22.02, 18.47, 19.57, 23.79, (24.43), 17.93, (17.44), 19.88, 23.39 = *20.65*

Oh yeah, still got it.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 134 - Alumni

19.59, (15.32), 18.56, 17.38, 15.58, 19.61, 19.30, 17.75, (25.30), 19.53, 20.11, 17.25 ==>> 18.47

Last round you had me as non-alumni, just to point it out. It really isn't a big deal though.


----------



## majikat (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 134 == 23.43
12:	00:25.38	x
11:	00:23.15	x
10:	00:24.64	x
9:	(00:28.35)	x
8:	00:20.73	x
7:	00:23.72	x
6:	00:23.75	x
5:	(00:20.67)	x
4:	00:23.55	x
3:	00:26.15	x
2:	00:21.08	x
1:	00:22.17	x

Pretty happy with this.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 17, 2011)

Round 134

22.78
28.76
24.97
26.29
25.11
23.52
27.95
23.84
23.42
31.84
21.85
31.04

*Average: 25.77*

Pretty good I guess. I'm really going more for sub-25 than sub-20 at the moment.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.85
worst time: 31.84

current avg5: 26.10 (σ = 3.49)
best avg5: 24.16 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 25.77 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 25.77 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: 25.77 (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 25.95


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Pretty good I guess. I'm really going more for sub-25 than sub-20 at the moment.



My sentiments exactly. Baby steps. At my current rate I'm probably improving at about 10secs/year. Mind you everyone will have their own rate of improvement.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 17, 2011)

*Round 134

Average: 21.89*

20.71, 20.93, 20.41, 24.31, 25.75, 19.15, 24.13, 23.01, 21.49, 22.40, 21.24, 20.29

Quite consistent despite the 2 counting 24.x. Last three thread averages in the 21.x range.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.15
worst time: 25.75

current avg5: 21.71 (σ = 0.50)
best avg5: 21.71 (σ = 0.50)

current avg12: 21.89 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 21.89 (σ = 1.41)

session avg: 21.89 (σ = 1.41)
session mean: 21.98


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 18, 2011)

Round 134
19.14
18.86 15.77 20.34 19.56 18.81 26.66 20.09 21.38 17.96 18.75 19.86 15.75
Comment: Did 2 warmup average of 12's before this one. 22.14 and 20.14. I guess I like xx.14 averages. Best Average 3/5: 0:18.86 (21.38 17.96 18.75 19.86 15.75)


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 18, 2011)

11.55 avg12
(couldve been better but i had counting 12's )
12.69, 12.65, 13.98, 11.98, 10.98, 9.81, 11.83, 12.94, 9.96, 12.95, 8.85, 9.74


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> 11.55 avg12
> (couldve been better but i had counting 12's )
> 12.69, 12.65, 13.98, 11.98, 10.98, 9.81, 11.83, 12.94, 9.96, 12.95, 8.85, 9.74



You should start a "race to sub 10" thread..... lol Awesome times!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 134 Results*​

chicken9290	11.55
Bunker	18.32
Brest	20.65
Sir E Brum (ZZ-VH)	20.65
CommaYou	20.76
Selkie	21.89
Mike Hughey	22.21
miDiPalma	22.72
Mikel	23.19
majikat	23.43
4EverCuber	24.93
Bilbo	25.57
iEnjoyCubing	25.77
Carson	27.56

chicken9290 is one round away from graduating - good luck next round! (Like you really need it.)

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.69
tozies24	18.47
AvGalen	19.14
MCcuber96	19.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 22, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 135th round:

L' B L R' U' B2 L2 F2 U2 F' R' B F L F' U2 R U
R' F2 U' F R U B R2 U2 L U' B2 F' R' B D2 L' R'
B2 R2 D U R' F' R2 D' L2 U B' L2 D2 U' F U L' F'
F2 U2 B R2 D B' L2 R D B R' F L2 B F2 L R' D2
R' B L' U2 B' R' D' L2 R' D U B D2 F' U' L' F
U L2 F D F' D B2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B D' F' D2
R' D' L' D' R' B D2 R' D U L R' F' U2 L2 D' F2 L2
U' L2 B D' L' D' L' R B L' D B2 F D L B2 U' R
L' D B2 R2 B F2 D2 U L D' B' L' B2 D' F R'
L2 B R' B' U' B U F2 D F2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 R B2 U2
L2 F' L2 D' B' U R2 B F U' B L R U R' D' B'
D2 L D' B' F L2 D' R2 F' L B U R2 B2 L2 B' L2 U


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 135
Average of 12: 23.94*

1. 22.40
2. 24.74
3. 24.66
4. (26.67)
5. (19.90)
6. 24.10
7. 24.83
8. 24.63
9. 21.91
10. 25.08
11. 25.78
12. 21.29

Very good average for me and it was close to my PB average of 12. I am surprised I have been improving a fair amount each round, but I am not sure if I will be able to keep it up.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 18, 2011)

*Round 135*

*24.04*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 1.76

1. 23.27	
2. 25.36 
3. 25.33	
4. (21.91)	
5. 22.14	
6. 25.06	
7. (28.27)	
8. 23.22	
9. 22.27	
10. 22.88	
11. 24.94	
12. 23.81	

Fairly consistent average of me. Pretty happy that it's sub 25. I guess I will make that my new goal on my way to sub 20.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Aug 18, 2011)

Average of 12:
(23.62)
(18.46)
18.51
22.22
19.53
23.00
22.51
22.87
19.21
19.87
19.55
19.16
=20.64
back from nationals....20 minutes from home!!!
just ok. i now average 19


----------



## cityzach (Aug 18, 2011)

round 135:

16.10, 17.92, 17.16, 17.12, 17.19, 17.55, 14.06, 17.49, 14.21, 15.39, 18.54, 17.45 = 16.76

kinda blah. my first ao12 in 3 days (im on vacation)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 135

22.55
24.35
27.64
27.01
27.58
28.60
24.23
18.88
23.58
26.73
30.46
26.43

Average: 25.87

Some bad solves in there, but also some really good ones (especially the 18.88!).



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.88
worst time: 30.46

current avg5: 25.58 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 24.85 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 25.87 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 25.87 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 25.87 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 25.67


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2011)

*Round 135
Average: 28.51*


Times:
24.96, 30.90, 32.71, 26.93, 35.57, 25.50, 25.80, 26.50, (23.75), 30.33, (40.24), 25.93

On over half of the solves, I screwed up the cross... on a couple of the solves, I screwed up the cross more than once. There were only a one or two solves in which I did not incorrectly insert a corner edge pair. The was a nice string of consecutive screw ups. I have no idea how I managed to get within 2 seconds of my current average with these solves.


----------



## Bunker (Aug 19, 2011)

round 135

Avg: *19.84* Very bad! A lot of mistakes

18.91
19.03
19.12
20.70
22.81
(DNF)
19.28
(16.33)
20.47
19.84
19.03
19.25


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

Round 135
23.04
(26.53), 20.95, 23.85, 24.07, 20.81, 24.46, 23.52, 23.44, 25.22, 20.37, 23.66, (19.79)

Awful. I think about 8 of these 12 solves had G perms, and I'm just too slow recognizing and orienting before doing my G perms. I just can't get them to where they're on autopilot, no matter how much I drill them.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Awful. I think about 8 of these 12 solves had G perms, and I'm just too slow recognizing and orienting before doing my G perms. I just can't get them to where they're on autopilot, no matter how much I drill them.


You ever have one of those days where every other solve ends with a horrid PLL? Yesterday... I was getting E's.


----------



## ianography (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everybody! 

I would like to tell you about the Race to Sub-15 I hold. Recently, it had died, but it now has started up again. We are currently on Round 26 and I just updated the results. So, if you are graduated from, about to graduate from, or are too advanced for this race, please join the Race to Sub-15!

-Ian


----------



## Riley (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 135, Speed

*Average = 22.77*

1. 20.87
2. 23.80
3. 23.87
4. 23.01
5. (19.33)
6. 23.27
7. (DNF) (forgot to DNF after pll, lol)
8. 21.03
9. 21.17
10. 24.85
11. 22.59
12. 23.29

Agh, I hope I make my sub 20 goal by the end of August. I was hoping to do better, I was getting more a lot more sub 20's right before I started. :/


----------



## adragast (Aug 20, 2011)

Round 135: 23.02

Worse and worse... I should have given up a long time ago... I will never be sub 20


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

24.65, 19.85, 22.73, 18.84, 19.70, 19.77, 27.90, 24.77, 22.67, 22.63, 23.31, 18.11=21.89 
first solves of the day on 3x3


----------



## Selkie (Aug 20, 2011)

*Round 135

Average: 22.24*

16.96, 20.88, 19.03, 20.50, 27.42, 21.56, 21.14, 26.98, 22.83, 24.66, 21.16, 23.68

It started so promisingly then just .. fail! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.96
worst time: 27.42

current avg5: 23.72 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 20.14 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 22.24 (σ = 2.21)
best avg12: 22.24 (σ = 2.21)

session avg: 22.24 (σ = 2.21)
session mean: 22.23


----------



## Akuma (Aug 20, 2011)

*Round 135*

Average: *21.50*

Times:

20.76, 21.27, 20.58, 21.52, 20.33, 21.60, 21.51, (25.82), 23.92, 21.96, (19.94), 21.53


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 20, 2011)

_James Ludlow (6x6) - Round 135 - *26.69*_

27.03 29.10 27.22 27.67 (24.11) 24.91 26.47 (29.58) 28.48 26.45 24.71 24.83


----------



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2011)

*Average: 22.97*
Round 135

Standard Deviation: 1.42
Best Time: 17.18+
Worst Time: 26.59
Individual Times:
1.	20.91	
2.	21.65	
3.	24.81	
4.	(26.59)	
5.	25.34	
6.	20.96	
7.	24.08	
8.	24.68	
9.	(17.18+)	
10.	22.58	
11.	22.28	
12.	22.38


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 20, 2011)

*Euan Smith - Round 135*

Average: 21.62

1. (17.84)
2. 18.70
3. 18.71
4. 22.38
5. 25.41
6. 20.67
7. 21.39
8. 23.19
9. 24.73
10. (26.72)
11. 19.60
12. 21.37

Lovely start. But then the average just deteriorated.


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 21, 2011)

round 135

*Average: 22,31*

20.08
21.29
20.40
20.96
25.34
22.63
21.46
21.44
23.25
26.21
(26.78)
(18.88)


Weird I got 5 seconds better during this 3 week holiday despite barely having cubed (only somethimes in the car).
I also like that on a lot of my averages, the last 2 times are dropped


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 21, 2011)

*Round 135 - Colour Neutral Speed - CFOP*

*Average: 21.06*

(16.66), 21.03, 18.65, 23.56, 20.15, (24.91), 21.27, 22.41, 19.41, 19.21, 23.27, 21.59

Much better!


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 21, 2011)

Round 15

(18.21), 19.63, 21.09, 20.87, 21.53, (22.63), 21.51, 21.95, 20.82, 21.33, 21.40, 19.17
=20.93


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 22, 2011)

Alumni- Round 135

(14.10), 18.27, 18.66, 19.78, 23.59, 21.26, (24.46), 19.95, 19.92, 17.57, 19.38, 18.35 ==>> 19.67


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 135 Results*​

Bunker	19.84
IMSLOW1097	20.64
CommaYou	20.93
Yttrium	21.06
Akuma	21.50
cubersmith	21.62
Thunderbolt	21.89
Selkie	22.24
michaelfivez	22.31
Riley	22.77
Mikel	22.97
adragast	23.02
Mike Hughey	23.04
Bilbo	23.94
4EverCuber	24.04
iEnjoyCubing	25.87
James Ludlow (on 6x6x6)	26.69
Carson	28.51

Bunker is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	16.76
tozies24	19.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 25, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 136th round:

L R2 U' L2 F' L2 R' B' U R2 U2 L' R' U L2 B F' U'
F L2 U2 R B U B R' D' L F R' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F' U'
F L' F' R' D2 B2 U B2 R2 F' D2 B U' L B2 D B2 R'
R2 F' D2 F L' D' R' B2 F L' R B' D2 F U' R D L'
B' D B2 U2 R' F U' L' R U2 B' U' B2 F U L B2 R'
D' B2 L D' L2 F L2 B U R' D F2 U2 F L D' R2 F
F' D' U2 B D L' R U' B R' U' L R' U L' F2 L'
F D2 R2 F2 L' B' F' D2 R F2 R' F2 L' B D F' D2 R'
D' F L' F' U' R' F R' B R2 D' B R' B R2 B' L2 R'
D L2 D2 B2 D' B2 F R' F' D' L' R' D' B' D F' U2 F'
F2 U' B2 L' D F2 U F' L D B D' B2 L' B' R B
L U' B R D' L U F U' F R2 B L2 B F' D L' R2


----------



## Carson (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 136
Average: 24.62*

Times:
24.62, (22.34), 24.94, 25.51, 23.61, 25.92, 23.33, 24.05, (26.07), 25.13, 25.26, 23.87

I did an average of 100 right before the new scrambles were posted. I had a new PB averages of 5 and 12 contained within, so I was hoping for something good out of this round. Its not amazing, but it is definitely an improvement!


----------



## James Ludlow (Aug 22, 2011)

_James Ludlow (6x6) - Round 136 - *26.51*_

27.89	23.92 27.95 24.97 28.03 (23.62) 26.70 25.95 (28.98) 25.26 28.44 25.97


----------



## cityzach (Aug 22, 2011)

round 136:

15.26, 15.27, 16.51, 13.39, 13.37, 17.41, 17.44, 15.34, 16.77, 16.08, 15.80, 16.33 = 15.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2011)

Round 136
22.58
23.93, (19.00), 22.67, 21.60, (27.25), 25.02, 23.01, 21.58, 21.55, 19.79, 22.16, 24.45

Very typical, average average.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

*Round 136*

*25.49*

Standard Deviation: 3.12

1. 23.12	
2. 29.45	
3. 22.02	
4. (21.89)	
5. 27.86	
6. 23.62	
7. (32.06)	
8. 23.55	
9. 23.41	
10. 28.56	
11. 24.89	
12. 25.42	

Pretty average for me. A few bad solves in there but all I can do is practice. Been trying to focus on 4x4 this week. Wondering if getting glasses might help with my lookahead....


----------



## Carson (Aug 22, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> Wondering if getting glasses might help with my lookahead....



Hmm... that kinda depends. Do you need glasses? If not, I doubt they will help!


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 22, 2011)

Round 136

19.75, 17.25, 20.87, 21.27, 22.23, 18.30, 22.11, 21.40, 20.28, (25.07), (16.69), 19.99
=20.34

I'm getting closer 
17.25 and 16.69 were pll skips


----------



## rniner (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm new here and this seems fun xD.

Round 136
21.85, (17.05), 26.28, 24.09, 18.70, 21.60, 22.93, 19.18, 23.12, (26.80), 23.70, 26.18
= 22.77


----------



## adragast (Aug 22, 2011)

Round 136: 22.54

Not good, but that was pretty difficult scrambles for me.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 22, 2011)

Carson said:


> Hmm... that kinda depends. Do you need glasses? If not, I doubt they will help!


 
I believe myself to be near-sighted so I doubt glasses would help me. I'm probably just trying to find excuses for my inadequacies.


----------



## Carson (Aug 22, 2011)

4EverCuber said:


> I believe myself to be near-sighted so I doubt glasses would help me. I'm probably just trying to find excuses for my inadequacies.



I am near-sighted as well. If I don't wear contacts or glasses when cubing, I find that I end up holding the cube nearer to my face, so I would imagine that it does have an effect.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 136*
*Average of 12: 24.18*

1. 22.87
2. 20.59
3. 24.13
4. 26.25
5. (19.31)
6. 25.00
7. (31.87)
8. 27.00
9. 22.12
10. 22.21
11. 25.69
12. 25.89

Not a good average for me... I wasn't very consistent, and I just didn't do my best.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 136

AVERAGE : 24.12 

Fridrich : 36/57 OLL, Full PLL

(28.18), 23.99, (18.00), 25.22, 22.20, 25.05, 21.34, 26.06, 22.57, 22.58, 25.68, 26.54

Beat that, Bilbo!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

Round 136

28.94
30.21
26.90
24.11
24.79
22.88
28.77
23.23
21.44
25.31
29.54
24.86

Average: 25.93

Wow, just those few 28+ solves ruined the whole average. Disappointing.


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> AVERAGE : 24.12
> 
> Beat that, Bilbo!


 
Lol... we always have so close averages, if that was last round I would have beat you with a 23.94 average


----------



## Bunker (Aug 23, 2011)

Avg: 19.98! =) I was lucky, only 0.02 was not enough to 20 =)

(16.03)
20.19
19.70
18.42
(23.06)
22.09
17.48
20.66
21.55
20.09
17.47
22.12


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 23, 2011)

*Round 136*

Average: 16.98 
Individual Times: 15.86, *(15.16)*, *(20.47)*, 16.11, 17.55, 19.05, 18.61, 17.25, 15.49, 17.54, 16.38, 16.01

sub 17  my best round yet i think


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so happy. I was solving 3x3 just for training and I've got 2 PB's 14,44 and 12,34 and at all I've got avg12 19,64. Damn I had to write this I'm soooooo ****ing happy . Training rulezzz


----------



## Axiys (Aug 24, 2011)

Round 136
Average: 27.07
Times: 26.69 30.32 27.77 24.71 28.28 24.82 27.72 (22.34) 29.50 (30.55) 25.96 24.83


----------



## Selkie (Aug 24, 2011)

*Round 136

Average: 23.34*

23.61, 19.72, 23.67, 27.28, 23.07, 23.24, 24.46, 24.58, 25.60, 19.42, 19.96, 25.45

Despite 2 sub 20s a very disappointing average. Seem to have gone up 2 seconds in last 2 days and no amount of practice seems to be getting it back 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.42
worst time: 27.28

current avg5: 23.33 (σ = 2.41)
best avg5: 23.00 (σ = 2.15)

current avg12: 23.34 (σ = 1.93)
best avg12: 23.34 (σ = 1.93)

session avg: 23.34 (σ = 1.93)
session mean: 23.34


----------



## Mikel (Aug 24, 2011)

*Average: 24.75*
Round 136

Standard Deviation: 2.59
Best Time: 19.83
Worst Time: 43.31
Individual Times:
1.	23.05	
2.	21.68	
3.	24.05	
4.	20.86	
5.	21.94	
6.	(43.31)	
7.	25.16	
8.	29.44	
9.	28.86	
10.	(19.83)	
11.	26.94	
12.	25.56	

The last half of that average was soooo bad.


----------



## Riley (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 136

Average: *21.26*

(22.49), 21.77, 21.43, 21.74, 21.38, 21.27, 21.31, 22.44, 19.52, 22.16, (19.43), 19.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 136 Results*​

Bunker	19.98
CommaYou	20.34
Riley	21.26
adragast	22.54
Mike Hughey	22.58
rniner	22.77
Selkie	23.34
Jaycee	24.12
Bilbo	24.18
Carson	24.62
Mikel	24.75
4EverCuber	25.49
iEnjoyCubing	25.93
James Ludlow (on 6x6x6) 26.51
Axiys	27.07

Congratulations to Bunker, who graduates this round! (Wow, that was close!)

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.82
chrissyD	16.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 29, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 137th round:

U' R2 D2 F L' U' R D U R D L' D2 L' D' F' R'
R U R B L B' D' L2 D2 F U B L F U' L' R' U'
L2 F L2 F L U' F' D2 R F' L F D L R U' F' U'
F' R B' D' B F2 L2 D B' L R' D2 F' U2 R2 D' R
L2 B L' U' R' D U2 F D' F2 D L2 F2 D' R B' F' U'
R' D U B' U' B U' F' D' B' D L2 B' F' L' B2 L' R'
L U' F' D B2 F2 L' B' D2 B R' B2 F2 D F L B R2
D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F R' B' U2 F' U' L' R' F2 U' B2 U2 F R2
D' L2 B R2 B' L F' D' L2 F' U2 L' U L F2 L B2
R' F' L2 B2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D' U' L' F R'
U' F' L' F' R2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 B L' F' D' R' B2 R U'
B2 L' F' U L B U' R B2 F' D2 L' F2 D' F2 R' U


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> 14. James Ludlow (on 6x6x6) 26.51


this gives me an idea
5x5
Average: 22.40
Best Time: 17.57
Worst Time: 27.11
Individual Times:
1.	(27.11)	U' R2 D2 F L' U' R D U R D L' D2 L' D' F' R'
2.	23.49	R U R B L B' D' L2 D2 F U B L F U' L' R' U'
3.	(17.57)	L2 F L2 F L U' F' D2 R F' L F D L R U' F' U'
4.	22.34	F' R B' D' B F2 L2 D B' L R' D2 F' U2 R2 D' R
5.	22.62	L2 B L' U' R' D U2 F D' F2 D L2 F2 D' R B' F' U'
6.	22.66	R' D U B' U' B U' F' D' B' D L2 B' F' L' B2 L' R'
7.	22.16	L U' F' D B2 F2 L' B' D2 B R' B2 F2 D F L B R2
8.	23.34	D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F R' B' U2 F' U' L' R' F2 U' B2 U2 F R2
9.	20.26	D' L2 B R2 B' L F' D' L2 F' U2 L' U L F2 L B2
10.	25.41	R' F' L2 B2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D' U' L' F R'
11.	20.26	U' F' L' F' R2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 B L' F' D' R' B2 R U'
12.	21.46	B2 L' F' U L B U' R B2 F' D2 L' F2 D' F2 R' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 25, 2011)

Round 137
23.86
21.80, 23.31, 25.55, (28.61), 26.36, 23.32, 23.92, 23.67, 22.98, 23.08, (20.31), 24.61

My worst average in a while. Everything just felt awkward today. Sometimes it's like that.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 137*

Average: *16.96*
Individual Times: *(15.44)*, 15.84, 16.65, 18.25, 16.47, 16.81, *(20.80)*, 16.75, 16.28, 17.75, 15.97, 18.86

if i get sub 17 next round then i would graduate if this were a race to sub 17 thread  weird since i was averaging sup 18 last week


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 137*

*25.33*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP 35/57 OLL, full PLL
White Cross

Standard Deviation: 2.64

1. 25.98	
2. 23.39	
3. 23.39	
4. 23.36	
5. 27.95	
6. 23.47	
7. 23.78	
8. 28.94	
9. (30.45)	
10. 24.27	
11. (21.56)	
12. 27.39 YC


----------



## cityzach (Aug 25, 2011)

round 137

22.34, 18.72, 19.87, 20.50, 17.69, 21.29, 18.40, 17.50, 18.72, 21.97, 22.43, 18.96 = 19.85

THIS IS ON 4X4!


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr. Hughey i must say i really like your beginning of the round pictures. especially 137


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 25, 2011)

*Round 137
Colour Neutral CFOP*

Best average of 12: 24.09
(29.15) 23.13 26.00 22.75 23.11 23.74 22.30 (19.40) 25.14 27.66 22.50 24.53

mehrly


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 25, 2011)

*Euan Smith - Round 137 *

Average: 22.51

1. 22.96
2. 21.87
3. 22.66
4. 20.11
5. 24.60
6. (25.90)
7. 22.66
8. (17.38)
9. 22.75
10. 20.35
11. 25.35
12. 21.74

Mehhhhhhhhhh. I cant fricking improve.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 137*

CFOP

*Average : 22.55*

24.96
23.28
20.86
18.18
(25.10)
24.11
21.07
22.58
22.42
23.50
24.55
(17.63)

Very good Average for me due to easy crosses. I'm curious to see how Bilbo will do against me~


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 137

23.28
27.82
25.76
24.13
26.52
21.11
25.50
19.60
26.44
19.83
19.89
26.83

Average: 23.93

AWESOME! I LOVE this! 3 sub 20s in one session  And sub-25!



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.60
worst time: 27.82

current avg5: 22.05 (σ = 3.10)
best avg5: 21.74 (σ = 2.66)

current avg12: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)

session avg: 23.93 (σ = 2.62)
session mean: 23.89


----------



## Carson (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 137
Average: 25.15*

Times:
27.75, 29.13, (30.84), 25.93, 22.54, 25.38, 25.55, 24.01, (21.25), 21.89, 26.92, 22.36

A couple solves really messed this average up. I really can't complain though, it represents my speed pretty accurately.
The last solve would have been sub 20, but stupid Eperm!


----------



## Bunker (Aug 26, 2011)

Avg: 19.21

19.84 20.72 21.12 19.53 (15.28) 18.94 15.86 20.86 17.06 20.97 (22.76) 17.17


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 26, 2011)

19.46, 19.75, (23.67), 18.90, 18.78, 20.36, (18.19), 21.23, 21.22, 19.98, 23.36, 22.96
=20.80

First half was pretty awesome, second half... less awesome 
still pretty good average


----------



## Selkie (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 137

Average: 22.45*

26.02, 20.73, 20.25, 22.75, 20.34, 27.57, 24.82, 21.54, 23.71, 22.20, 20.43, 21.94

Average. The counting 26 did not help. Not 1 sub 20 either!!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.25
worst time: 27.57

current avg5: 21.89 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 21.27 (σ = 1.05)

current avg12: 22.45 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 22.45 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 22.45 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 22.69


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 26, 2011)

Round 137:

*Ao12: 24.36*

23.59
27.36
24.93
25.90
19.09
23.77
(28.81)
(18.63)
28.32
23.77
24.08
22.83


This was bad on so many levels, screwed up in 3 solves (cross/OLL and f2L), look ahead was horrible, my hands were shaking during some solves... I just did 3 Ao before this and got 21-22 on them ...
Maybe I shouldn't have a conversation with people while doing this 



Spoiler


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 26, 2011)

*Round 137
Average of 12: 22.75*

1. 22.76
2. 23.36
3. 20.49
4. 20.60
5. 22.07
6. (18.47)
7. 23.93
8. 21.38
9. 22.73
10. (28.36)
11. 24.11
12. 26.08

That last solve was just a case of bad luck: I was doing pretty good and got a U perm, but I rushed it a little too much and my cube was a little slippery so I accidentally dropped the cube while it only had one turn left. A few center caps fell off, and i quickly put the back on and stopped the timer, but I would have had a >22 second time if that wouldn't have happened and beaten Jaycee for the average. :fp Otherwise I also thought these were fairly easy scrambles, and it was still a very good average for me.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

Lol drama~

Maybe next week, Bilbo


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm in for the contest! I was barely sub 30 when I have quit this forum. I'm back and sub25!
Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 24.46
Standard Deviation: 2.32
Best Time: 20.66
Worst Time: 28.30
Individual Times:
1.	23.18	U' R2 D2 F L' U' R D U R D L' D2 L' D' F' R'
2.	22.76	R U R B L B' D' L2 D2 F U B L F U' L' R' U'
3.	24.16	L2 F L2 F L U' F' D2 R F' L F D L R U' F' U'
4.	DNF	F' R B' D' B F2 L2 D B' L R' D2 F' U2 R2 D' R
5.	21.56	L2 B L' U' R' D U2 F D' F2 D L2 F2 D' R B' F' U'
6.	28.30	R' D U B' U' B U' F' D' B' D L2 B' F' L' B2 L' R'
7.	20.66	L U' F' D B2 F2 L' B' D2 B R' B2 F2 D F L B R2
8.	24.26	D2 L2 B2 U' R2 F R' B' U2 F' U' L' R' F2 U' B2 U2 F R2
9.	27.78	D' L2 B R2 B' L F' D' L2 F' U2 L' U L F2 L B2
10.	25.26	R' F' L2 B2 D' F' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 B D' U' L' F R'
11.	24.35	U' F' L' F' R2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 B L' F' D' R' B2 R U'
12.	26.77	B2 L' F' U L B U' R B2 F' D2 L' F2 D' F2 R' U


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 27, 2011)

ROUND 137
Fridrich; transfering to colour-neutrality

Rubik's cube
Aug 26, 2011 10:11:25 PM - 10:20:02 PM

Mean: 19.80


Best average of 12: 19.92
1-12 - (16.29) 21.11 18.37 20.45 20.29 19.99 (22.15) 18.90 18.55 21.95 17.73 21.82


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 27, 2011)

23.53, 18.78, 20.56, 20.39, 19.22, 19.08, 17.55, 17.13, 23.47, 22.65, 18.35, 20.27= 20.03
LOOOOOOL


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 27, 2011)

LOL Thunderbolt! Great times!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 27, 2011)

Round 137
21.45
26.19 19.11 25.53 19.97 23.16 18.53 20.93 22.25 21.31 18.36 19.44 24.30
Comment: I don't know why this average was so bad. I warmed up with Round 136 and the weekly and did better there (mostly). Too dark?

Round 136
20.61
19.27 17.05 22.34 18.53 23.68 19.44 23.00 18.28 23.63 18.61 19.81 23.16
Comment: After every good solve came a 23

Round 135
20.99
18.66 18.34 19.53 14.72 22.81 22.08 23.40 24.33 25.28 18.90 22.77 19.05
Comment: Going to forget all those > 22's quickly and just focus on the fact that it had Best Average 3/5: 0:18.84 (18.66 18.34 19.53 14.72 22.81)


----------



## Riley (Aug 27, 2011)

Round 137

Average: *20.85*

21.62, 19.79, 21.67, 21.21, 20.50, 20.60, (23.01), 19.91, (18.83), 20.77, 21.67, 20.78

So close!


----------



## Nujabesfe (Aug 27, 2011)

Round 137

*Average : 26.10*

times :
24.24, 23.21, 22.69, 32.45, 29.67, 24.15, 27.82, 26.79, 25.09, 28.41, 24.43, 27.26

Cube: really fast storebought


----------



## slimjamin (Aug 28, 2011)

*Round 137*

I can start any time right...?

GuHong

1. 25.06
2. 21.18
3. 23.07
4. 19.93
5. 24.82
6. 19.40
7. *(18.86)*
8. 25.56
9. 22.76
10. *(26.84)*
11. 25.14
12. 19.36

* = 22.62*


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 28, 2011)

DaijoCube thanks


----------



## jla (Aug 28, 2011)

Average: 20.22

Times:

1. 26.74
2. 17.09	
3. 17.83
4. 24.39
5. 20.66	
6. 16.75
7. 18.21	
8. 23.77	
9. 19.37	
10. 22.75	
11. 19.12	
12. 19.00

Dammit! That was really close!


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 29, 2011)

Do most guys here already know full OLL? It's the only thing I'm missing... Full OLL and 2 f2l cases... still I'm at avg 24 seconds.

I think it's time for me to learn OLL... DAMNIT!!!


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Do most guys here already know full OLL? It's the only thing I'm missing... Full OLL and 2 f2l cases... still I'm at avg 24 seconds.
> 
> I think it's time for me to learn OLL... DAMNIT!!!


 Some do, some don't. I have just finished full PLL and only REALLY know about 15 OLL's and a few more intuitive ones.
It is time to start learning full OLL when you are motivated and when you can do all PLL's sub3 (arbitrary, but educated guessed, number)


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't know only 5 OLL cases


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Do most guys here already know full OLL? It's the only thing I'm missing... Full OLL and 2 f2l cases... still I'm at avg 24 seconds.
> 
> I think it's time for me to learn OLL... DAMNIT!!!


 
I started Full Oll at about 22-24 avg. At first it seems like a waste of time but it will make you a few seconds faster once you're used to it. 
but that being said there are plenty people who are sub20 with 2 look oll


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 29, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> Do most guys here already know full OLL? It's the only thing I'm missing... Full OLL and 2 f2l cases... still I'm at avg 24 seconds.
> 
> I think it's time for me to learn OLL... DAMNIT!!!


 
You by no means need to learn full oll yet, I average 15-16 and only know like 30/57 of the olls. For now just focus on your f2l.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 137 Results*​

cityzach (on 4x4x4)	19.85
RussianWhiteBoi	19.92
Thunderbolt	20.03
jla	20.22
CommaYou	20.80
Riley	20.85
vcuber13 (on 5x5x5)	22.40
Selkie	22.45
cubersmith	22.51
Jaycee	22.55
slimjamin	22.62
Bilbo	22.75
Mike Hughey	23.86
iEnjoyCubing	23.93
Yttrium	24.09
michaelfivez	24.36
DaijoCube	24.46
Carson	25.15
4EverCuber	25.33
Nujabesfe	26.10

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	16.96
Bunker	19.21
AvGalen	21.45

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 1, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 138th round:

F2 D L' U' B' D R2 B2 L2 U2 F R F' D2 U F L F2
L F2 U F' L D U' R' F' U2 B' L2 U F U2 L2 B' R
F L' F2 R D2 L2 F U' L F' L' B R' D' L2 U' B2 F2 U'
B R B' L2 R U2 L2 U' L U B' F' U2 R F2 R2 B2 D'
B' R D L2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F2 R D F L U' L2 F2 R2
F2 D B F2 R2 B2 L' U' B' L R' F U B' F' L' U'
D2 L U L2 B L2 B' R2 U B' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U'
D' U2 R' B' D' F L U2 L F' R' B R' D2 B' U R' U'
U B D2 F D2 F U2 B' R U' F2 D' B F' D2 F' D U2
L2 D' F' L' B' F' U' L' F U' L' R' F R2 B U2 F' R' U'
F2 D B L' B' D B U' L D B F2 L' F' U'
R D' L2 U F D2 U' L R2 F2 D' U2 R U2 B D U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2011)

Round 138
22.76
(20.66), 21.87, 23.64, 25.53, 21.86, 22.05, 20.75, (25.67), 24.48, 22.08, 23.45, 21.93

I thought there were a bunch of ridiculously easy scrambles, but I was ridiculously slow on OLL/PLL, so I still wound up with mediocre times.


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 29, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> You by no means need to learn full oll yet, I average 15-16 and only know like 30/57 of the olls. For now just focus on your f2l.


I mastered f2l. I still practice it a lot, but I know all cases (found them by myself). I know full PLL since I'm avg 50 lololol. I know like 15 OLL algs.

In my solve, it's the OLL part that sucks balls. I need to practice it.


----------



## DaijoCube (Aug 29, 2011)

Btw, I can't change my signature... the **** is up with that?


----------



## CommaYou (Aug 29, 2011)

18.66, 21.27, 22.14, 21.36, 19.41, 18.79, 22.38, 18.75, 20.49, (23.26), 22.71, (17.03)
=20.60

ugh... I feel like i'll never get sub-20 on here...
always so close


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 29, 2011)

*Round 138*

*Average of 12 : 19.92*

CFOP with 40/57 OLLs

22.03
22.13
16.62
(14.77) - Lol, PLL skip.
22.41
19.08
20.00 - WTF exactly 20. -__-
(22.41) - I got this exact same time on solve # 5 
20.75
18.11 - Got this one with an OLL I just learned yesterday!
21.07
17.01 - Another PLL skip.

Had some pretty LOL crosses here. I'm giving credit for the Ao12 to my new Dayan Zhanchi and the PLL skips. This thing turns insanely fast! Definitely the luckiest Ao12 I've ever done. My PB, by the way!

After the 11th solve my average was 20.24 IIRC, and I thought, "No way I'm going to make it to sub-20 now. But that's okay, I probably won't next week either!" and then BAM! PLL skip.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 138
Colour Neutral CFOP*

Best average of 12: 22.92
22.95 (28.11) 23.25 26.57 20.97 20.59 23.95 24.34 21.81 (19.31) 21.70 23.11

I hate spacebar. :L


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 138 (no warmup, I probably should have done one...)

28.17
26.57
20.52
25.72
24.43
22.43
24.88
26.11
29.72
19.46
25.74

Average: 25.13

Absolutely terrible. I should have warmed up. I considered not even posting for this week... I average around 23 now, not 25...



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.46
worst time: 29.72

current avg5: 26.20 (σ = 0.42)
best avg5: 23.91 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 25.13 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 25.13 (σ = 2.12)

session avg: 25.13 (σ = 2.12)
session mean: 25.04


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 30, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Round 138 (no warmup, I probably should have done one...)...
> 
> Average: 25.13
> 
> Absolutely terrible. I should have warmed up.


 
I almost didn't warm up this week, and look how I just barely subbed-20 for the first time! Moral of the story : ALWAYS warm up for a forum average. Not to mention I got a 15.07 while warming up that I was able to reconstruct and put in the easy/funny/hard/weird scrambles thread! I've posted there a lot today >.>


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 138
Average of 12: 22.13*

1. 20.95
2. 23.01
3. 21.45
4. 21.96
5. (20.28)
6. (27.00)
7. 20.85
8. 21.43
9. 25.31
10. 21.73
11. 23.97
12. 20.65

Lol, i think these scrambles were waay too easy compared to normal Prisma Puzzle Timer scrambles that I use. Just 5 minutes earlier i was averaging 25 seconds on PPT, and now all of a sudden I am averaging 22 seconds. On a good day I would have probably been able to sub 20 this, but I wasn't doing my best today. Nice average Jaycee, and finally you got a better cube  (im using a zhanchi too).


----------



## Carson (Aug 30, 2011)

*Round 138
Average: 26.70*

Times:
25.30, 27.89, 26.38, 27.65, (24.14), 24.86, 28.02, 25.91, (31.42), 26.37, 24.62, 30.03

I knew this was going to be a rough round before I even started... I started warming up and my times were pretty bad. After 70+ solves, I figured I was as warmed up as I was going to get.


----------



## edgar24 (Aug 30, 2011)

12:	00:17.38	
11:	00:18.35	
10:	00:18.06	
9:	00:17.06	
8:	00:19.84	
7:	00:18.84	
6:	00:19.69	
5:	00:20.03	
4:	00:17.18	
3:	00:21.43	
2:	00:18.00	
1:	00:18.78

Average:
00:18.72


----------



## adragast (Aug 30, 2011)

Round 138: 19.65

(16.34) F2 D L' U' B' D R2 B2 L2 U2 F R F' D2 U F L F2
18.43 L F2 U F' L D U' R' F' U2 B' L2 U F U2 L2 B' R
19.94 F L' F2 R D2 L2 F U' L F' L' B R' D' L2 U' B2 F2 U'
21.44 B R B' L2 R U2 L2 U' L U B' F' U2 R F2 R2 B2 D'
18.51 B' R D L2 F' L2 U2 F' U' F2 R D F L U' L2 F2 R2
22.17 F2 D B F2 R2 B2 L' U' B' L R' F U B' F' L' U'
20.65 D2 L U L2 B L2 B' R2 U B' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 U'
17.75 D' U2 R' B' D' F L U2 L F' R' B R' D2 B' U R' U'
(23.21) U B D2 F D2 F U2 B' R U' F2 D' B F' D2 F' D U2
22.90 L2 D' F' L' B' F' U' L' F U' L' R' F R2 B U2 F' R' U'
18.21 F2 D B L' B' D B U' L D B F2 L' F' U'
16.53 R D' L2 U F D2 U' L R2 F2 D' U2 R U2 B D U2

I DID IT !!!!! The last times I tried this race were quite depressing for me as I was back to the 22-23s... and this time, I just did it... Well a lot of easy cross here. Even a 2-move cross (that I completely failed because somehow I couldn't find my third edge...).


----------



## jla (Aug 30, 2011)

Average: 21.57

Times:

1.20.74	
2.18.86	
3.18.35	
4.18.63	
5.33.92 
6.15.89
7.30.30	
8.26.41	
9.24.04	
10.20.19	
11.19.71
12.18.49

One time destroyed my entire average...

This could easily have been sub-20 if it wasn't for those 3x.yz times 

The first terrible time was because I dropped the cube into my lap in the middle of OLL and didn't know where in the algorithm I were. The second terrible time just was a terrible solve over all.....


----------



## gbcuber (Aug 30, 2011)

DaijoCube said:


> I mastered f2l. I still practice it a lot, but I know all cases (found them by myself). I know full PLL since I'm avg 50 lololol. I know like 15 OLL algs.
> 
> In my solve, it's the OLL part that sucks balls. I need to practice it.


 
Just because you know all the cases doesn't mean you've mastered it, not yet at least. Just work on lookahead and smooth transition between the pairs.


----------



## Riley (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 138

*Average: 20.24*

20.49, 18.49, 21.53, 22.03, 19.63, 19.44, (16.13), 22.28, 21.04, (23.98), 17.95, 19.58


----------



## iizii (Aug 31, 2011)

Round 138:
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.22
worst time: 23.55

current avg5: 20.01 (σ = 0.30)
best avg5: 20.01 (σ = 0.30)

current avg12: 20.72 (σ = 1.23)
best avg12: 20.72 (σ = 1.23)

session avg: 20.72 (σ = 1.23)
session mean: 20.75

20.82, (23.55), (18.22), 20.96, 22.40, 19.56, 23.46, 20.52, 19.69, 19.93, 20.42, 19.49


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Aug 31, 2011)

*3x3 One Handed*
01.:27.56
02.:23.59
03.:25.29
04.:28.07
05.:28.98
06.:24.66
07.35.25) (Trying to make a XCross)
08.:32.15
09.:26.52
10.:25.86 (Horrible LL)
11.:29.39
12.23.18)
Average.:*27.21*


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 31, 2011)

Average: *15.79 *
Individual Times: 16.69, 16.07, (14.68), (18.70), 15.30, 14.74, 18.00, 14.90, 15.49, 15.15, 16.50, 15.01

finally a sub 16 ao12  no idea where the sudden improvement has came from though i don't think ill get another for a while


----------



## Selkie (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 138

Average: 22.33*

19.88, 22.39, 16.88, 21.68, 19.50, 21.97, 21.44, 28.30, 23.05, 20.32, 27.79, 25.31

Started really promisingly then lots of solves with really stupid mistakes that I had to correct.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.88
worst time: 28.30

current avg5: 25.38 (σ = 1.94)
best avg5: 20.35 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 22.33 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 22.33 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 22.33 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 22.37


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 31, 2011)

Average of 12: *20.23*

1. 21.73 
2. 17.07 
3. (26.57) 
4. 19.55 
5. 18.57 
6. 18.81 
7. (16.57) 
8. 23.40 
9. 18.55 
10. 21.70 
11. 19.98 
12. 22.95 

I swear these scrambles are always much easier than qqTimer scrambles...


----------



## cityzach (Aug 31, 2011)

round 138:

15.47, 16.73, 15.77, 15.89, 16.71, (17.87), 15.18, 16.96, 16.03, (11.59), 13.40, 15.86 = 15.80

pretty happy about that 11.59 single


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 138
19.64
15.68 19.81 23.43 21.11 38.66 19.41 21.00 17.84 19.25 16.43 18.90 19.22 = 19.64
Comment:


Spoiler



A lot of the scrambles had "0 edges cross"...and then could be done in 5 moves anyway. 1 with 2 moves was very nice.


. Not the best result, but good enough


----------



## Zoé (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 138 = 20.03*
15.69 21.05 23.80 21.47 18.61 (24.86) 17.84 21.55 19.69 (12.88) 18.40 22.22

I need to start practicing more regularly again... traveling is not good for my cubing ^^
I can still do good times, but I just mess up too many solves !
The 12.88 is a PLL skip, but I'm still quite happy about it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 138 Results*​

edgar24	18.72
adragast	19.65
Jaycee	19.92
Deluchie	20.23
Riley	20.24
CommaYou	20.60
iizii	20.72
jla	21.57
Bilbo	22.13
Selkie	22.33
Mike Hughey	22.76
Yttrium	22.92
iEnjoyCubing	25.13
Carson	26.70
Ezy Ryder (OH)	27.21

edgar24 is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	15.79
cityzach	15.80
AvGalen	19.64
Zoé	20.03

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 5, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 139th round:

F2 R2 U' F U' B' D B2 U2 R' F2 L U' L F2 U'
B L' U' B2 U R F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L' F D U2 F2 U'
F' R2 B' L2 R D2 L B2 R' F' R2 D' L2 B L' U B U2
U' F R F2 U L2 B U L' U2 B D2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 F2
L B2 D2 U' L' F L' F L' D B R' D L2 U' B2 U R'
L R' U2 B2 U2 F U' L2 B' D U F' R' U B2 R' B' R
D' F' L' U R B2 U' R D F' D2 U F' R2 B' U' F' U
B2 R U L U' L' U' L B2 D' L2 F' D2 L D U2 L2
B2 L' U B2 L2 D2 L B' U B L' B U B L2 F2
D B U2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 D' B' R2 B F' L2 F' R' B' F2
D L2 D L' B' U2 B' D' L' R' U' R2 U L B' L2 U'
F' D U2 F R F2 D' L' D' R B' D2 F L2 R' D B' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 139
23.60
25.25, 27.03, (27.93), 21.94, 23.44, 22.96, 24.01, (20.97), 24.90, 22.84, 21.50, 22.14

After the first three solves, it was pretty hopeless. I had a 22.85 average warming up - guess I shouldn't have warmed up.


----------



## Carson (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 139
Average: 28.56*

25.19, 22.92, 40.71, (DNF(27.90)), 29.24, 28.08, 29.93, 27.97, (21.95), 21.96, 31.30, 28.34

Nothing like a counting 40 to brighten your day...
The 40.71 was a screwed up PLL. The DNF was a screwed up PLL that I didn't notice until I hit the timer... I have no idea how I messed it up, but it was messed up pretty bad.


----------



## Deluchie (Sep 1, 2011)

Round 139
Average: *21.19*

(15.37), (28.83), 24.66, 19.40, 21.71, 18.82, 22.07, 20.59, 21.46, 21.67, 20.02, 21.47

First solve was good, an OLL Skip. It just went down from there a 28 then only two sub 20's from there.


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 1, 2011)

18.69, 19.57, 18.73, 20.33, 18.72, 20.35, (21.88), 20.19, 19.77, 21.60, (17.79), 17.97
=19.59

FINALLY
phew, this was good 
I took a good start, I usually do, but I then screw up at the second half, so I decided to take a break in the middle 
It seems to have helped ^^


----------



## reyrey (Sep 1, 2011)

AO12 - 20.19 (So close....)

1. 18.41 
2. 22.52 
3. 18.59 ( PLL Skip)
4. 14.88 
5. 18.63 
6. 19.72 
7. 23.75 ( Pop made the solve longer by 5 secs or so)
8. 21.31 
9. 18.11 
10. 19.56 
11. 21.25 
12. 24.81

Edit:
Forgot to mention,
CN CFOP


----------



## cubeslayer (Sep 1, 2011)

AO12 - 21.33 

1. 20.56
2. 18.35
3. 25.40
4. 20.40
5. 25.73
6. 18.85 
7. 17.81 
8. 19.44
9. 21.03
10. 26.34
11. 17.69
12. 25.70


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 139
Average of 12: 24.38*

1. 22.79
2. 24.87
3. 26.21
4. 24.48
5. 25.54
6. 24.47
7. (21.22)
8. (26.66)
9. 22.70
10. 24.92
11. 22.68
12. 25.09

This was pretty average for me, nothing too special, but nothing too horrible either. I have a feeling its going to take a while to get to sub 20.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry no times. Closed the tab on accident
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.030
worst time: 27.530

current avg5: 21.107 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 20.327 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 21.732 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 21.732 (σ = 2.57)

session avg: *21.732* (σ = 2.57)
session mean: 21.823


----------



## Sir E Brum (Sep 2, 2011)

Round #139

19.27, 23.10, 21.91, 22.99, (24.80), (16.51), 22.01, 19.87, 20.45, 20.73, 17.25, 17.58 = *20.52*

ZZ =D


----------



## Mikel (Sep 2, 2011)

*Average: 23.65*
Standard Deviation: 1.83
Best Time: 19.36
Worst Time: 37.58
Individual Times:
1.	27.55	
2.	(37.58)	
3.	23.34	
4.	21.09	
5.	22.46	
6.	23.38	
7.	21.43	
8.	23.71	
9.	23.16	
10.	27.06	
11.	(19.36)	
12.	23.27


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 139

I did ~75 solves before this. Haven't had a very good day but I hope that will change.

22.70
26.33
25.32
23.76
21.92
19.62
28.43
28.11
23.91
23.34
26.14
27.34

Average: 25.06

Another horrible average. I haven't done well all week. So frustrating. Two 28's, and a 27, which are just plain bad.


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 3, 2011)

AVERAGE FOR ROUND 139 = 20.80

24.44, 21.59, 18.58, 20.29, 22.52, 20.10, 18.36, 19.27, 21.14, 19.88, 20.17, 25.87

I knew last week was just a fluke.  Ah well, I figure I'll be sub-20 in a month or so.


----------



## Riley (Sep 3, 2011)

Round 139
*
Average: 19.75*

19.41, 18.32, 19.70, 18.90, 21.16, 18.44, 22.21, 19.74, (22.47), (16.99) 20.72, 18.85

Yay my first sub 20 average here. I'm fairly sure it's due to the cube, which is my shiny new Lubix Fusion, which takes away all the popping. Thanks Lubix!


----------



## Brest (Sep 3, 2011)

Brest - Round 139

*Average: 20.69*

22.39 21.87 19.60 22.41 (22.79) 18.52 (17.44) 22.05 21.76 18.21 21.19 18.86


----------



## Talon2461 (Sep 3, 2011)

Should join in on this one rather than sub 15. These were my first solves in the morning. The middle was quite bad but i recovered near the end to get a decent ao12

Talon2461 - Round 139

Average: 20.75

18.74 20.26 21.99 22.20 23.33 20.29 23.55 21.65 19.68 20.75 18.63 15.37


----------



## Selkie (Sep 3, 2011)

*Round 139

Average: 22.72*

19.94, 21.96, 26.57, 21.45, 20.53, 25.11, 23.68, 22.89, 22.22, 24.79, 22.98, 21.55

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.94
worst time: 26.57

current avg5: 22.70 (σ = 0.34)
best avg5: 21.32 (σ = 0.59)

current avg12: 22.72 (σ = 1.40)
best avg12: 22.72 (σ = 1.40)

session avg: 22.72 (σ = 1.40)
session mean: 22.81


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 4, 2011)

Lubix Fusion

F2 R2 U' F U' B' D B2 U2 R' F2 L U' L F2 U' - 26.57
B L' U' B2 U R F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' L' F D U2 F2 U' - 22.95
F' R2 B' L2 R D2 L B2 R' F' R2 D' L2 B L' U B U2 - 22.28
U' F R F2 U L2 B U L' U2 B D2 L2 U' L2 B' D2 F2 - 25.26 (23.xx +2)
L B2 D2 U' L' F L' F L' D B R' D L2 U' B2 U R' - (31.91)
L R' U2 B2 U2 F U' L2 B' D U F' R' U B2 R' B' R - 22.20
D' F' L' U R B2 U' R D F' D2 U F' R2 B' U' F' U - 24.30
B2 R U L U' L' U' L B2 D' L2 F' D2 L D U2 L2 - 19.21
B2 L' U B2 L2 D2 L B' U B L' B U B L2 F2 - 25.00
D B U2 B2 F D2 B2 L2 D' B' R2 B F' L2 F' R' B' F2 - 20.63
D L2 D L' B' U2 B' D' L' R' U' R2 U L B' L2 U' - (17.55)
F' D U2 F R F2 D' L' D' R B' D2 F L2 R' D B' U' - 26.46

= 23.48


----------



## Nujabesfe (Sep 4, 2011)

Round: 139

Average : *27.23*

Times: 22.81, 29.24, 30.83, 24.64, 26.22, 35.10, 33.18, 29.38, 23.19, 26.40, 23.40, 25.78


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 4, 2011)

24.23, 28.30, 24.97, 29.29, 29.00, 31.19, 27.17, 32.08, 37.68, 32.36, 31.61

session avg: 29.55


----------



## cityzach (Sep 4, 2011)

round 139:

14.90, 16.21, 16.63, (12.75), (17.22), 16.55, 14.66, 13.78, 15.89, 15.55, 15.50, 15.46 = 15.51


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2011)

Round 139
20.15
19.72 21.36 20.59 16.02 18.53 18.97 27.05 23.16 20.96 20.16 20.21 17.84
Comment: Properly warmed up, maybe a bit too much actually


----------



## Zoé (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 139 = 19.57*
19.41, 21.52, 18.25, 19.46, 22.19, 17.11, 20.36, 17.11, (26.91), (16.47), 22.25, 18.08

The good solves were enough to make it up for the bad ones but I wish I'd be more constant


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2011)

*Round 139 Results*​

CommaYou	19.59
Riley	19.75
reyrey	20.19
Sir E Brum (ZZ)	20.52
Brest	20.69
Talon2461	20.75
Jaycee	20.80
Deluchie	21.19
cubeslayer	21.33
jokerman5656	21.73
Selkie	22.72
slimjamin	23.48
Mike Hughey	23.60
Mikel	23.65
Bilbo	24.38
iEnjoyCubing	25.06
Nujabesfe	27.23
Carson	28.56
thackernerd	29.55

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.51
Zoé	19.57
AvGalen	20.15

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 8, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 140th round:

D L' F' L' B' U' B2 U L2 B' L2 B2 R U L' F2 D2 F2 U'
L R' F' L U2 F2 L2 U F' R2 D B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 U'
F L F2 U' F D L2 R2 D B' L' F2 U2 F' L' D' B
R' F U2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 L' B F D' F D' U F2 R F2
L B' R' B' D2 F2 D B' R2 U R F' D L2 R2 F2 L U'
B' R' U2 B R2 F D' U2 R2 B L' B D L' R2 F' U F
B' D' L' U F' R' D' B' D' B F' U2 R U' B R' U F'
L' F' D' R' F D' R' B' D2 F' R B2 R' U L2 B R2 F'
L R D L2 D' F' R U L2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 U L' B2 U
R U' B' L F' L' F D2 R' U' F' R B2 L D' F U' F2
F2 D' F D2 L U2 F D2 R' F2 D2 F R' U L2 R2 U
D2 U B U2 F' U' B2 L' B' U L' F R2 U2 R' D' U2


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 5, 2011)

ROUND 140

Average = 21.69

19.75
21.13
22.63
18.65
(26.92)
(18.29)
24.59 - I used a trick I was working on just minutes before in this solve. I need practice. 
24.50 - I switched two cross pieces that I only switch AFTER F2L so this was good 
22.94
19.01 - Why do I get this time so much? >.<
23.76
19.98 - 

Decent, I guess.


----------



## square (Sep 5, 2011)

01 19.40 
02 23.37 
03 25.75 
04 21.93 
05 25.71 
06 18.64 
07 20.80 
08 20.30 
09 27.64  
10 23.17 
11 23.28 
12 20.79

Avg: 22.45

My record average of 12, really want to get at least a sub 22 by next round. Pretty satisfied though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 5, 2011)

Round 140

22.69
22.88
24.75
23.60
24.26
19.72
19.43
19.12
22.92
25.42
19.57
23.09

Average: 22.29

AWESOME! I finally got a good one! So happy with this; 4 sub-20 times and the worst was only 25.42! Close to my PB Ao12 as well 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.12
worst time: 25.42

current avg5: 21.86 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 20.64 (σ = 1.62)

current avg12: 22.29 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 22.29 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 22.29 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 22.29


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 140

Average: *18.91*

14.25 18.47 20.52 21.61 16.44 (22.08) 20.65 19.16 (14.22) 21.61 18.06 18.34

Pretty good but way inconsistant! shouldnt have had 5 sup 20's but a counting 14 thats good!!!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Average: 24.69*

Round 140
Standard Deviation: 3.50
Best Time: 17.63
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	23.78	
2.	22.77	
3.	20.88	
4.	22.53	
5.	25.91	
6.	20.06	
7.	30.58 :fp
8.	23.34	
9.	(DNF) :fp	
10.	24.38	
11.	32.69+ :fp
12.	(17.63)  

Pretty bad considering TWO counting sup-30's. The DNF was a 19.44, but I recognized the wrong PLL.


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 140
Average: 26.13

Times:
23.84, 31.45, (33.85), 28.03, 26.97, 24.12, (22.68), 26.90, 23.34, 22.90, 27.52, 26.22

Yeah... so I did an average of 12 to warm up for this... all of my warm up solves were below 26.13. Go figure...

Edit: I just did an average of 100

```
number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.37
worst time: 41.71

current avg5: 24.75 (σ = 1.50)
best avg5: 21.52 (σ = 1.10)

current avg12: 24.94 (σ = 2.54)
best avg12: 22.90 (σ = 1.81)

current avg100: 25.30 (σ = 3.32)
best avg100: 25.30 (σ = 3.32)
```

It seems that my worst averages are the ones that count.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2011)

Round 140
22.32
22.85, (32.06), 22.59, 25.38, 21.70, (17.51), 21.24, 22.06, 23.38, 20.24, 19.42, 24.33


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

*Round 140

Average: 22.13*

20.50, 20.56, 20.91, 18.42, 25.87, 22.34, 21.10, 20.96, 26.50, 25.66, 23.19, 20.18

Like many of my averages. Started promisingly then sort of fell away. Finding it difficult moving off this plateau. Really going to have to look closely at my practice and see how I can concentrate on my weaknesses to attain sub 20 for UK Open.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.42
worst time: 26.50

current avg5: 23.27 (σ = 1.92)
best avg5: 20.66 (σ = 0.18)

current avg12: 22.13 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 22.13 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 22.13 (σ = 2.01)
session mean: 22.18


----------



## reyrey (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 140:

CN CFOP:

Average: 21.25
Standard Deviation: 3.22
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 27.93
Individual Times:
1.	20.09	
2.	21.88	
3.	20.97	
4.	25.13	
5.	19.71	
6.	21.68	
7.	23.36
8.	21.05	
9.	20.93
10.	27.93	
11.	14.77	
12.	17.50	

Most of the solves were crappy, last 2 were really good (I got no idea why or how)
Guess I'll try again next week


----------



## jrb (Sep 7, 2011)

Round 140

27.57, 28.51, 25.23, (23.79), 25.58, (28.56), 24.41, 24.86, 28.29, 25.57, 26.99, 25.68=26.08


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 8, 2011)

21.94, (16.37), 21.39, 23.20, 22.13, 21.91, 22.04, 21.79, 21.14, 18.90, (24.21), 23.28
= 21.77 

seriously, only 2 sub-21s
back with my feet on the ground i guess 

EDIT: almost just after this, I got 19.52 ao12 (19.25, 20.08, 21.54, (25.51), 19.53, 19.28, 17.70, 20.71, (17.61), 19.59, 19.43, 18.10)


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 140*

23.06
25.44
21.82
22.14
21.84 (+2)
22.83
21.86 (+2)
[27.52 (+2)]
[16.65]
16.80
23.28
24.76

= 22.3

arrrghhhh so many +2's


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2011)

*Round 140 Results*​

reyrey	21.25
Jaycee	21.69
CommaYou	21.77
Selkie	22.13
iEnjoyCubing	22.29
slimjamin	22.30
Mike Hughey	22.32
square	22.45
Mikel	24.69
jrb	26.08
Carson	26.13

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Tall5001	18.91

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 8, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 12, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 141st round:

D U2 L R U' R' F' L U R2 B' D F2 L' D2 B' U2
L B U' R2 F2 R' U F R B R2 F2 R' B2 F R B'
U' B' L R' D' R U L2 B' D' B' D' B' R' F' U' B2 U2
L' B' R2 F' L' R' B2 F2 U' B' L B' U2 R2 F L' U2 R
B' L2 B U2 L' B2 F L B R U F R' B D B
D2 L' D2 F U B' F2 D U R D B2 L' B2 U B U2 L2
R2 U' L' F2 D2 F' R D U' B L2 U' L2 F' D F' R
L2 B' F U' L D2 L' D L' R2 F' R D' B2 L' B F
R' F' L U2 F2 D' B U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F R2 F
D2 B U F2 D2 L D F' U' F' R2 U' R B F' D F' U'
U2 F D' U2 F R' F2 U2 B F D' L' F2 L' B2 D U
D2 U F2 D' R F R2 F D' U' R D2 R' F2 U F D U2


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 8, 2011)

Round 141 

16.32, 17.04, 20.60, 18.49, 17.85, 16.09, 16.62, 17.34, 15.55, 16.94, 16.75, 19.61 = *17.31*

pretty bad tbh thought it would be better


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 8, 2011)

After 2 and a half days on nonstop OH I expect my times to get worse...

Average : 21.54 ()

21.56
(18.77) - PLL skip. Might reconstruct soon.
23.15
(25.83)
19.68 - Another PLL skip.
21.26
20.43
23.20
23.60
22.85
19.81 - Could've been sub-19 but locked up on PLL.
19.90 - Same as above.

Meh.

EDIT : Reconstruction of scramble 2 

L B U' R2 F2 R' U F R B R2 F2 R' B2 F R B'



Spoiler



x2
F' L F' R' F'
R U R' U L U2 L' U' L U L'
d R' U' R
y' R' U R y' R U2 R' U' R U R'
d' M' U2 M
y U2 R U2 R' y' R' U R d' R U R'
U r U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U


----------



## cityzach (Sep 9, 2011)

round 141:

13.70, 16.68, 14.76, 16.81, 14.14, 16.26, 16.65, 14.00, 15.10, 16.65, 11.95, 16.74 = 15.47


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 141

21.18
27.56 - Messed up an F2L case and had to redo it
18.56
21.31
21.24
19.11
24.99
22.05
17.12 - I even messed up an F2L pair! This could have been a fullstep PB!
26.80
20.79
21.96

Average: 21.80

Another great average! 3 really good times in there, and I was really only disappointed at 2, the 26.80 and the 27.56. But still happy, only .03 away from my PB Ao12 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.12
worst time: 27.56

current avg5: 21.60 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 20.55 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 21.80 (σ = 2.34)
best avg12: 21.80 (σ = 2.34)

session avg: 21.80 (σ = 2.34)
session mean: 21.89


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 9, 2011)

D U2 L R U' R' F' L U R2 B' D F2 L' D2 B' U2 - 22.77
L B U' R2 F2 R' U F R B R2 F2 R' B2 F R B' - 23.98
U' B' L R' D' R U L2 B' D' B' D' B' R' F' U' B2 U2 - 23.43
L' B' R2 F' L' R' B2 F2 U' B' L B' U2 R2 F L' U2 R - 21.21
B' L2 B U2 L' B2 F L B R U F R' B D B - 21.03
D2 L' D2 F U B' F2 D U R D B2 L' B2 U B U2 L2 - [17.17]
R2 U' L' F2 D2 F' R D U' B L2 U' L2 F' D F' R - 21.57
L2 B' F U' L D2 L' D L' R2 F' R D' B2 L' B F - 21.95
R' F' L U2 F2 D' B U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L U2 F R2 F - 22.43 
D2 B U F2 D2 L D F' U' F' R2 U' R B F' D F' U' - [29.18]
U2 F D' U2 F R' F2 U2 B F D' L' F2 L' B2 D U - 19.40
D2 U F2 D' R F R2 F D' U' R D2 R' F2 U F D U2 - 18.47

= 21.62


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 141
21.04, 19.33, 17.97, 21.24, 23.28, 18.88, 18.79, 20.96, 21.08, 20.66, 21.48, 17.75
=20.04

so close...


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 141
19.66
20.44 17.71 18.58 16.61 19.56 20.46 19.90 19.21 21.28 20.86 21.75 18.56
Comment: Worst solve a 21.75???? NICE

Round 140
20.26
23.27 23.69 20.61 19.15 25.46 17.52 20.47 17.16 15.83 20.36 20.96 19.40
Comment: Done as warmup for round 141. Worked quite nicely


----------



## Akuma (Sep 9, 2011)

*Round 141*

Average: *20.58*
Standard Deviation: 1.77
Best Time: 16.25
Worst Time: 23.90
Individual Times:
1.	(23.90)
2.	17.05	
3.	21.65	
4.	21.62	
5.	21.33	
6.	17.77	
7.	18.35	
8.	21.84	
9.	22.52	
10.	22.53	
11.	21.13	
12.	(16.25)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2011)

Round 141
24.43
25.56, 24.11, 28.27, 24.55, 22.77, 21.87, (29.05), 26.69, 24.42, 23.24, 22.81, (19.41)

Nightmarishly, horrifyingly bad.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 9, 2011)

Finally!!!
Ao12: 19.44
20.94
22.74
20.58
20.50
(14.12)-full step yeah brah!
19.17
18.71
17.44
15.10
(27.63)-full step no brah!
15.64
23.63
Im back...(gay smile)
nightmarishly, horrifyingly GOOD (thanks mike)
Cube: Lubix Zhanchi


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 141
Average of 12: 24.21*

1. 25.83
2. 26.25
3. (31.71)
4. 23.57
5. (20.23)
6. 24.86
7. 28.33
8. 26.92
9. 21.46
10. 20.82
11. 22.87
12. 21.23

I'm back! Missed last round, because i cut my finger pretty bad, and i couldn't cube worth a hoot. This was a pretty bad average though compared to the 22ish second averages I did have, although I was getting better toward the end.

This pretty much sums it up:


Mike Hughey said:


> Nightmarishly, horrifyingly bad.


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 141

Average: *19.56*

17.09 18.58 (24.84) 19.33 18.40 18.11 19.28 20.93 20.15 (16.27) 22.77 20.96

Terrible took me 35 or something solves just to get a mere sub 20 average! Today is not my day for 3x3!!


----------



## jla (Sep 10, 2011)

Round 141

*Average: 19.84*

Times:

1. 21.48
2. 19.21
3. 18.26
4. 19.16
5. 20.18
6. 17.19
7. 18.92
8. 21.00
9. 21.34
10. 21.66
11. 22.38
12. 14.57


Finally!!!!!!!!!

I tried a different warmup and it definitley helped. Bathing your hands in warm water is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2011)

*Round 141

Average: 20.48*

16.91, 21.70, 21.24, 21.75, 22.48, 20.38, 22.91, 19.44, 21.78, 18.99, 17.56, 19.47

Wow! Spent the last few days trying to find the 'sweet spot' on F2L speed for optimal lookahead but maintaining a good pace and some work on cross to F2L transition. Felt I have been on a pleateau for a while. Then the other day beat my prior longish standing 20.8 Ao12 with a 20.12 which was part of a Ao100 of 21.61. Thought it may be just beena good day but this average felt really good. Sub 20 for UK Open in November is actually beginning to feel achievable. 2nd best Ao12 ever for me but still searching for the elusive first sub 20 ao12 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.91
worst time: 22.91

current avg5: 19.30 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 19.30 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 20.48 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 20.48 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 20.48 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 20.38


----------



## cannon4747 (Sep 10, 2011)

*average: 24.67*
solve: 20.61
solve: 24.00
solve: 28.26
solve: 24.94
solve: 27.11
solve: 22.61
solve: 27.27
solve: 26.71
solve: 25.83
solve: 21.84
solve: 23.88
solve: 23.03

cube used: lingyun v1
comments:
this was a disappointment because while warming up i was only getting solves in the 20-23 second range.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm gonna try this out lol, it'll take me around a month or more to sub20 haha


----------



## Tall5001 (Sep 11, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> I'm gonna try this out lol, it'll take me around a month or more to sub20 haha


 
That doesnt matter! Some people have been in here for months maybe a year im not sure how long Mike has been doing this but even if it take you FOREVER its fun to do and motivational! try it out when you have time!


----------



## edgar24 (Sep 11, 2011)

12:	00:18.60	
11:	00:19.07	
10:	00:16.93	
9:	00:15.04	
8:	00:18.03	
7:	00:19.24	
6:	00:17.45	
5:	00:20.17	
4:	00:21.52	
3:	00:17.91
2:	00:17.98	
1:	00:18.11	

Average:
00:18.34


----------



## Carson (Sep 11, 2011)

*Round 141
Average: 26.34*

Times:
27.55, 24.41, (36.80), 30.08, 24.73, 33.04, 24.98, 28.00, 26.47, 22.64, 21.54, (21.37)


----------



## square (Sep 11, 2011)

01 16.52 
02 19.81 
03 DNF 
04 22.43 
05 21.19 
06 19.09 
07 15.86 
08 20.71 
09 19.57 
10 22.88 
11 22.54 
12 19.87

Avg of 12: 20.46

Getting close. Counting 16 gave me a real nice smile haha.


----------



## MiPiCubed (Sep 11, 2011)

17.76 26.36 19.25 22.74 19.92 17.16 17.96 22.65 17.61 19.04 21.69 14.52
Average of 12 = 19.58
sub 20 aww yeaaa


----------



## lanx (Sep 11, 2011)

My solves were:

1. 20.40
2. 19.87
3. 18.08
4. 18.84
5. 20.06
6. 17.67
7. 21.69
8. 22.29
9. 19.36
10. 16.20
11. 19.71
12. 20.90

Avg: 19.66
W00t


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> That doesnt matter! Some people have been in here for months maybe a year im not sure how long Mike has been doing this but even if it take you FOREVER its fun to do and motivational! try it out when you have time!


 
I believe I've been in every round beginning with the first one. And I've barely made any progress at all. But that's largely my fault because I haven't really practiced in the past 6 months. (But I did practice a lot before that, and it didn't help at all; it seems like I'm doing at least as well now that I'm not practicing as I did before when I was practicing.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 141 Results*​

edgar24	18.34
IMSLOW1097	19.44
MiPiCubed	19.58
lanx	19.66
jla	19.84
CommaYou	20.04
square	20.46
Selkie	20.48
Akuma	20.58
Jaycee	21.54
slimjamin	21.62
iEnjoyCubing	21.80
Bilbo	24.21
Mike Hughey	24.43
cannon4747	24.67
Carson	26.34

Congratulations to edgar24, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.47
chrissyD	17.31
Tall5001	19.56
AvGalen	19.66

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 15, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 142nd round:

L2 D F' L2 U L' F' L R' U' L R2 U' F R2 D' R2
D B' L2 F2 D' L' D U2 F' R B F L2 F L U B D'
F R2 U' B' D F' R2 D R D U2 B2 F U' F' D' F2
U' R2 D2 R2 U' F D' F2 D' L R' F2 R2 U L2 B R2 U'
R2 F' U L2 D2 L2 U L D F2 L2 D' R U F2 U2
U' F2 D' U' L' F L2 U L B D B U R B2 D2 R U2
L2 B F2 D2 U2 F' R' D2 U2 B U2 B2 L' D' B D' U'
R' D2 R D2 R' D L' F' D L R B2 R F' L2 D L U
U F' D2 B2 L R F' D2 U2 L2 B' R U R' B2 L2 D F
R2 D U R F L B R D F' R' F' R U' L D' F2 U2
F' R' U2 B' D2 F2 R2 F U F L' R U F' R' B2 L' F'
B F' L' B' D' B2 R2 B' D U F' L' U2 F2 U2 L2 F R2


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 142

14.70, 16.27, 17.86, 16.39, (13.61), 17.06, 20.27, 16.57, (21.19), 16.12, 17.89, 19.27 = *17.24*

i neeeeed constant sub 17s. this actually wasn't that bad


----------



## Carson (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 142
Average: 25.15*

Times:
22.99, 23.34, 30.30, 24.14, 23.07, (45.82), 23.48, 25.08, 25.50, 28.90, (22.46), 24.72

With the :45, I finished cross and had a great setup for f2l. So great, in fact, that I freaked out and messed up the rest of the solve.


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 142*

Average: 19.98
Standard Deviation: 1.63
Best Time: 17.28
Worst Time: 24.38
Individual Times:
1.	18.18	
2.	18.65
3.	20.47
4.	23.01	
5.	17.81
6.	21.62
7.	18.18
8.	20.35
9.	22.38	
10.	(24.38)
11.	19.13
12.	(17.06)


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 142
Jaycee - CFOP - Dayan ZhanChi

*Average : 21.26*

(17.94), 18.66, 21.61, 22.19, 24.28, (27.02), 22.01, 21.58, 22.52, 21.92, 19.71, 18.09


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 142
23.10
24.79, 23.21, 21.91, 23.60, 21.76, 24.64, 22.09, (21.28), 23.34, 23.88, 21.76, (26.11)

Bad, but at least not as bad on average as last round. No good solves, though.


----------



## lanx (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 142

1. 19.57
2. 18.71
3. 18.79
4. 17.54
5. 16.37 
6. 15.87 (OLL skip)
7. 21.15
8. 21.03
9. 19.36
10 19.46
11. 20.91
12. 18.85

avg: 19.05
Not bad, considering I only got 3 solves above 20 seconds. I am happy with my times.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 12, 2011)

Round 142

25.44
20.18
19.33
21.43
23.35
17.78
23.04
23.95
21.73
19.99
20.91
21.58

Average: 21.55

Really happy with this. PB Ao12 and I was really consistent in the 20-22 range, which is what I'm going for.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.78
worst time: 25.44

current avg5: 21.40 (σ = 0.36)
best avg5: 20.31 (σ = 0.86)

current avg12: 21.55 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 21.55 (σ = 1.44)

session avg: 21.55 (σ = 1.44)
session mean: 21.56


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Round 142
CFOP - Dayan Zhanchi*
*Average of 12: 22.76*

1. 20.11 (pll skip)
2. (26.63)
3. 24.75
4. 23.81
5. 22.86
6. 25.45
7. 25.88
8. 18.89
9. (17.21) (Easy f2l after cross + Fast oll and pll cases)
10. 20.46
11. 20.24
12. 25.16

Good average for me besides the first half. After the 7th solve I was thinking that this was going to be another 24ish second average, but then boom I just suddenly got faster. Last five solves were a PB, first sub 20, average of 5 which was 19.86.


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 13, 2011)

*27.48*
21.32
25.21
19.46
20.39
23.50
22.66
19.09
25.49
21.76
19.55
22.45

= 22.18


----------



## cityzach (Sep 13, 2011)

round 142:

15.31, 17.40, 13.98, 16.58, 17.00, 16.18, 14.56, 16.36, 14.41, 15.36, 14.20, 17.21 = 15.72


----------



## Selkie (Sep 13, 2011)

*Round 142

Average: 21.54*

22.87, 18.16, 19.05, 22.85, 21.59, 19.47, 21.95, 23.60, 30.86, 20.47, 22.67, 20.92

Over a second slower than last round but at least I know why and know what I have to do. Having had the benefit of the community from starting speed cubing the beginning of the year I have always been mindful of 'go slow and look ahead'. So much so that if I couldn't track a pair on an occasion I would try and slow down more. My F2L turn speed became so slow. In trying to find optimal F2L speed in the last week I noticed something. I could still track the same look ahead with near on full turn speed (My turn speed at full tilt is not good). Yes sometimes I cannot find a pair but I found I couldn't find a pair in the same situation slower turning. So now 90% turn speed on F2L and if I don't find a pair after last insertion I just sacrifice a rotation. Problem is now I have not been used to faster F2L, hence the inconsistency and making silly mistakes. But I do feel bags of practice of faster F2L will get me to sub 20. What is interesting is the time I was finishing F2L on these solves. I know it is not great to check the timer during solves but I did for this average, on a 21sec solve I would finish F2L at 12-13 seconds and I know full PLL and OLL. The 18.16 solve I finished F2L at 8secs!! I would like to get to sub 20 alone with the change to my F2L and leave drilling LL to give me an initial boost down to my goal of 15s.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.16
worst time: 30.86

current avg5: 22.40 (σ = 1.11)
best avg5: 20.04 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 21.54 (σ = 1.46)
best avg12: 21.54 (σ = 1.46)

session avg: 21.54 (σ = 1.46)
session mean: 22.04


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 13, 2011)

18.27, 18.34, 22.07, 18.63, 18.80, 21.63, 21.83, 21.48, 21.20, 19.61, 25.02, 18.85=20.24


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 14, 2011)

Average of 12: 18.61
18.77
14.32
(14.11)
16.76
18.17
(26.69)
22.22
17.73
19.27
16.46
22.99
19.40
cube-lubix zhanchi
Standard deviation-2.46

Whoa.


----------



## Brest (Sep 14, 2011)

Brest - Round 141

*Average: 20.43*

17.22 19.93 21.57 21.63 16.96 21.44 22.39 (23.84) 21.45 20.15 21.55 (16.03)

Mean: 20.35
Average: 20.43
Best Time: 16.03
Median: 21.45
Worst Time: 23.84
Standard deviation: 2.30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 142 Results*​

IMSLOW1097	18.61
lanx	19.05
CommaYou	19.98
Thunderbolt	20.24
Brest	20.43
Jaycee	21.26
Selkie	21.54
iEnjoyCubing	21.55
slimjamin	22.18
Bilbo	22.76
Mike Hughey	23.10
Carson	25.15

IMSLOW1097 and lanx are one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.72
chrissyD	17.24

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 19, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 143rd round:

D2 U' B' R D' F' U' L' B' R F D2 R F2 L F2 L2 U2
L' U' B2 F' R D' B2 F2 D' B' F' D F' D' F L D'
D' F' L' U2 L2 F' R U' B F2 R' U2 B2 F U B D B
R2 D R2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 D' F2 D L2 D2 L' D U' B' U2
D' B2 D U2 B F U' L2 D' U F2 R' D R' U L R2
B L' D' B' D' U' L' U' F U' L R U' F2 D' B' D' U2
L2 D F2 L2 B R B F' R U2 R2 B2 F U' F' U' B2 R'
D F D' U R D2 B2 R' F D U2 L R D2 L B2 R U'
F' U2 B D U R B2 D2 L' D' L U' L' U B D2
F' D' L U F R2 U R2 B R2 B2 F R2 F U2 R D' U'
F L2 D F R2 D' R' U2 R F D' U F R' B' F2 R2 U2
R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 L' F2 L F' U2 B D' F' R F' L2 F' D


----------



## Sillas (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 143
CFOP - Dayan Guhong
Average of 12: 22.32 

1. 23.20
2. (19.08)
3. 24.29
4. 21.64
5. 24.38
6. 23.36
7. 20.51
8. (24.47)
9. 21.39
10. 23.74
11. 21.21
12. 20.54


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 143
23.10
23.56, 25.07, 23.49, 23.08, (25.68), 23.00, 24.66, 23.04, (18.93), 20.79, 22.47, 21.84

First half was horrible; second half wasn't so bad.


----------



## Carson (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 143
Average: 23.33
*
Times:
21.51, 23.87, 23.87, 21.97, 21.33, 26.22, 26.13, (26.31), 19.95, 25.86, (19.46), 22.63

GREAT round for me! This is only the 2nd round in which I have posted a sub20 solve, and this is the first in which I have had a counting sub 20. I actually feels "appropriate" for me to be posting in this thread this week. Previously, I felt like I should have been in a sub 25 thread, if only there was one.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 15, 2011)

18.84, 20.39, 23.72, 17.53, 16.48, 18.14, 22.08, 14.63, 17.48, 20.09, 18.95, 25.41=19.37


----------



## Talon2461 (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 143 

Talon2461 Average of 12 - 20.25

20.44 - 19.08 - 18.83 - 25.32 - 22.39 - 15.36 - 23.07 - 19.56 - 17.12 - 19.11 - 20.09 - 22.76

Pretty decent average, although i was rather inconsistent. My 15 was awesome for my standard. The 25 was horrible (N perm with a No edge OLL). Funny thing was I got 5 N Perms during this average. Feel like i'm improving seeing as though i can get sub 20 more consistently now.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 15, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.20!!!!!
20.68
18.32
20.07
(22.70)
(17.18)
21.01
17.38
17.80
17.30
20.75
20.21
18.48
FINALLY!!!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ughh, I stink now, haven't practiced in a while.
Average: 29.83
00:26.03 
00:36.59 
00:29.42 
00:25.13 
00:29.77 
00:29.47 
00:28.50 
00:37.91	DNF	
00:29.02 
00:30.77 
00:29.00 
00:29.74


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 15, 2011)

Round 143

24.62
22.54
20.13
19.60
20.17
20.57
21.04
22.60
20.34
19.70
24.10
24.35

Average: 21.55

Pretty consistent in the 20-22 range, so I'm happy. No extremely good solves though. Just noticed, I got the same average as last round. Weird stuff.


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 15, 2011)

*Round 143*
*Average of 12: 23.74*

1. 22.99
2. (29.77)
3. 23.08
4. 21.92
5. (21.50)
6. 26.81
7. 24.26
8. 25.47
9. 23.82
10. 21.89
11. 23.68
12. 23.43

Meh, OK average. Didn't have any sub 21 second times but I didn't have too many horrible times either.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 16, 2011)

round 143:

14.58, 16.50, 14.91, 15.01, 15.30, 15.08, 14.54, 11.70, 16.52, 13.77, 14.44, 15.51 = 14.96

yay sub 15!! im also diggin that 11.70


----------



## CRO (Sep 16, 2011)

Round 143

*Average of 12: 20.05*
1. 19.81 R2 B' D2 R L F2 R2 F2 L F' R' U2 L2 D' B' U' D2 L' U L' F' L' D2 F' B 
2. 20.63 D B' U R2 B R B' D' B U' L' F B R2 D R U R2 B' R2 F2 L' F2 D2 F 
3. (16.21) D' F' B' R' D2 F' L R2 D B' L B F' U' F2 B' R U B2 U2 B D2 U B' D' 
4. 20.31 U2 B2 R L' F' L2 U' D F' B' U R' U' L2 B2 F2 D R' D2 B' F2 U R2 D R2 
5. 19.40 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 F U B2 D' R F' U2 F R2 D B2 R F2 L 
6. 18.91 B' L U L2 R B F' D2 R2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L B' F' L2 D2 F' R' D2 F U' 
7. 22.54 U2 D' R L' B2 U2 L' F2 L B2 U' D B R2 L D L' F' D' F' B2 D' L' R2 F 
8. 20.96 F2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F U' B' D F' D L2 U F D2 B' L2 F' B' U D2 B' 
9. (23.22) R' U F' R2 D R2 D F2 R L B' F2 U B L F B2 L U' D2 B' L' U' F B' 
10. 19.10 F2 U' D' B' F R' B R' B D' F2 L D F' L' U F2 U D B' U B2 F2 L' B2 
11. 20.71 D2 L F' U2 L' R' F' L' D U L2 R2 D U2 F2 L' U' B F' R2 B2 R' D2 U2 L' 
12. 18.16 B' L R' U2 F R' D2 F D2 L2 D' B R2 U2 F B U B' U2 F2 R2 B' L B2 L2 

7th and 9th solve ruined the average


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 16, 2011)

*Round 143*
Average: 19.74
Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 16.44
Worst Time: 24.77
Individual Times:
1.	20.27	
2.	19.00	
3.	22.60	
4.	17.47	
5.	18.38	
6.	20.95	
7.	(24.77)
8.	16.95	
9.	(16.44) - awesome double x-cross 
10.	19.86	
11.	19.28
12.	22.62


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 16, 2011)

27.20
28.11
24.49
23.44
19.20 :tu
23.79
21.27
36.66 :fp
25.38
26.31
28.62
22.15

Average: 25.55
Really awful..


----------



## mistressofnone (Sep 16, 2011)

1. 35.11	
2. 25.33	
3. 30.75	
4. 26.53	
5. 24.83	
6. 24.12
7. 27.37
8. 27.42
9. 25.72
10. 18.05
11. 30.63
12. 25.84

ave: 26.80


new pb and pb average


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 16, 2011)

Too late, will do 143 soon and edit it in this post
142: 20.38 20.94 21.97 17.86 19.02 19.77 21.40 18.31 23.94 21.28 18.61 23.97 = 20.56


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Sep 16, 2011)

round 143
26.51, 24.82, 31.37, 25.71, 26.37, 22.26, 27.33, 27.61, 20.90, 26.73, 28.97, 29.19 

average: 26.55


----------



## rjvandy (Sep 16, 2011)

1.	23.27	
2.	26.46	
3.	20.60	
4.	26.94	
5.	25.54	
6.	27.80	
7.	28.49
8.	(35.25)
9.	26.40
10.	(14.46)	
11.	26.43	
12.	25.84

Average 25.78 not consistant at all
random PB but lucky :0


----------



## lanx (Sep 16, 2011)

17.24
20.98
19.17
18.68
17.97
18.40
14.51 FURU'R'F' oll and u perm
15.91 oll skip
19.60
28.37 pop
17.82
15.85 Aa perm

WOOHOO!!!!!!!! Graduated I think. My pb Ao12.


----------



## lanx (Sep 16, 2011)

oh yeah, and my average is 18.16


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2011)

lanx said:


> oh yeah, and my average is 18.16



Would be a little better to just edit your previous post and add the average. It would make it easier for Mike to see your results.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Sep 17, 2011)

_*Ao12=19.21*_
12:	19.42
11:	19.05
10:	20.66
9:	19.22
8:	23.01
7:	21.04
6:	16.18
5:	_*(24.69)*_
4:	_*(15.08)*_
3:	17.93
2:	18.30
1:	17.28


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2011)

Somewhat off topic, but not really: I got a new PB single and ao5 earlier tonight.
Single = 15.55 (PLL Skip)
ao5 = 21.17 (The 15.55 was part of the average)


----------



## Akuma (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 145*

(25.34), 21.50, 20.30, 17.82, 23.86, 19.20, 19.48, (17.02), 21.33, 23.12, 18.86, 19.87

Average: *20.53*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 143

Average: 21.47
*
17.40, 24.02, 23.26, 20.03, 19.88, 23.55, 21.73, 21.76, 21.81, 22.75, 19.70, 20.26

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.40
worst time: 24.02

current avg5: 21.28 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 21.06 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 21.47 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 21.47 (σ = 1.37)

session avg: 21.47 (σ = 1.37)
session mean: 21.35


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 17, 2011)

*Round 143*

17.72, 16.05, 21.70, 14.76, 18.14, 16.68, 15.04, 18.85, 16.87, 20.52, 19.83, 15.82 = 17.55 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.76
worst time: 21.70

current avg5: 18.52 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 16.62 (σ = 1.27)

current avg12: *17.55* (σ = 1.70)
best avg12: 17.55 (σ = 1.70)

much better than I thought it would be. I've been on my driving simulator all day so this is just a warm-up for the ao100 I'm about to do


----------



## Axiys (Sep 17, 2011)

Average: 19.45
Times:
17.05
14.83
19.07
(24.79)
24.66
18.93
20.20
22.88
18.17
(13.85)
17.04
21.90

Yay! PB Avg 12!
And PB Non-Lucky Single!


----------



## square (Sep 17, 2011)

01 18.99 
02 20.03 
03 19.40 
04 18.46 
05 (DNF) 
06 21.04 
07 20.04 
08 21.27 
09 20.00 
10 18.73 
11 17.08 
12 (16.53)

AVG 12: 19.51

So awesome


----------



## jla (Sep 19, 2011)

*Average: 20.49*

Times:
1. 22.52
2. 21.08
3. 25.33
4. 17.14 
5. 20.69
6. 21.02
7. 18.55
8. 16.32
9. 22.95
10. 19.29
11. 16.32
12. 27.49


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 143 Results*​

lanx	18.16
IMSLOW1097	19.20
Shikhar Mohan	19.21
Thunderbolt	19.37
Axiys	19.45
square	19.51
CommaYou	19.74
CRO	20.05
Talon2461	20.25
jla	20.49
Akuma	20.53
Selkie	21.47
iEnjoyCubing	21.55
Sillas	22.32
Mike Hughey	23.10
Carson	23.33
Bilbo	23.74
Mudkip	25.55
rjvandy	25.78
manyhobbyfreak	26.55
mistressofnone	26.80
brandbest1	29.83

Congratulations to lanx and IMSLOW1097, who both graduate this round!

CommaYou is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	14.96
chrissyD	17.55

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 22, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 144th round:

D2 R B D' L F2 D' L D2 R' F L U L B' F' L
B D' R2 F' L' R B' L R U' R' B2 L2 B U' R' U2
L2 U2 R' F' L2 F2 D' U R U' B U2 B' D L U2 F R2
D2 L' U2 B D2 F L U R2 D L R F2 L' F D' U2
R D2 U B' L B D F' U2 L D' F' D F' R2 U' B R2
L F2 L' B2 D U' B2 U2 L' U F2 D B F2 D' F' L' U'
L2 R2 U' L D R2 B L' B2 U R B' L' D F2 U' F R2
R' B2 D' B2 U B' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F' D' L' B U2 R'
F2 R F D' F2 R D L2 R' F' R F U R D2 R' F U'
D' B' D2 L F U F' D' B' F2 L' B L' U2 L2 D U
L2 R' U2 L F L2 F L' B F D F' R B' D' R F
F U' R' U' F2 U' R2 D B U' B2 U' B D2 R B' U


----------



## Carson (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 144
Average: 24.21*

Times:
(18.97), 26.15, 25.95, 25.40, 23.15, (26.60), 24.68, 26.50, 24.74, 22.30, 21.64, 21.64


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2011)

Round 144
23.95
25.30, (33.00), 31.43, 22.10, 21.68, (19.89), 20.12, 28.16, 20.38, 23.60, 21.98, 24.75

Nothing like a counting 31 to make a great average!


----------



## crocuber (Sep 19, 2011)

*Round 144
Average:21.76*

22.18, (20.22), 20.33, 22.13, 21.87, 20.29, 23.51, 23.87, 20.23, 22.11, 21.12, (26.53)


----------



## Deluchie (Sep 19, 2011)

Round 144
Average: 20.19

19.03, 18.09, 23.27, 21.29, 23.10, 18.61, 13.61, 21.25, 22.30, 21.64, 18.15, 18.47

So close, the 13.61 was NL PB which made the mean sub-20 (19.90) but not the average I guess.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 144

23.77
21.46
23.70
23.11
23.07
24.47
16.64 - Fullstep!
27.55
23.31
23.27
18.70
20.75

Average: 22.56

Not quite as good as I had hoped. Two good solves in there though, I'm just disappointed that I couldn't get away from all those 23s...


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 20, 2011)

*Round 144*
*Average of 12: 22.73*

1. 21.67
2. 26.66
3. 17.73
4. (28.91)
5. 24.22
6. 26.61
7. 20.63
8. 23.13
9. 22.18
10. 21.62
11. (16.83)
12. 22.82

Good average, but I was not very consistent. Had two very nice sub 18 solves that were full step. BTW that eyeball is pretty sweet on the round 144 picture.


----------



## CRO (Sep 20, 2011)

Round 144 

21.98, 20.87, 21.44, 16.92, 17.27, 21.05, 18.27, 20.96, 21.10, 17.93, 17.65, 18.35 = *19,49*


----------



## Selkie (Sep 20, 2011)

*Round 144

Average: 20.82*

20.02, 22.04, 21.95, 19.58, 21.34, 22.72, 19.15, 19.24, 19.48, 21.61, 22.04, 20.89

Really pleased with the consistency. beginning to make fewer mistakes at my higher F2L turn speed.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.15
worst time: 22.72

current avg5: 20.66 (σ = 0.89)
best avg5: 20.02 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 20.82 (σ = 1.08)
best avg12: 20.82 (σ = 1.08)

session avg: 20.82 (σ = 1.08)
session mean: 20.84


----------



## Thunderbolt (Sep 20, 2011)

17.20, 21.17, 17.77, 16.63, 19.18, 19.42, 20.42, 18.69, 16.84, 23.33, 16.36, 18.71=18.60
xDD


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 20, 2011)

*Round 144*
20.20

1. (22.74)
2. 19.39
3. (17.99)
4. 21.59
5. 19.72
6. 18.32
7. 21.65
8. 19.84
9. 20.64
10. 20.23
11. 19.79
12. 20.87


----------



## cityzach (Sep 21, 2011)

round 144:

15.56, 16.63, 16.20, 16.48, 14.45, 14.61, 16.81, 15.35, 15.01, 13.94, 15.64, 14.21 = 15.41


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 21, 2011)

Round 144:
Average: 22.74

1. 23.91
2. 22.24
3. 24.50
4. 22.97
5. 24.05
6. 21.20
7. 17.76
8. 21.73
9. 25.63
10. 23.77
11. 20.38
12. 24.74

With 4 out of those 12 being off, I'm suprised it worked out so nicely.


----------



## Talon2461 (Sep 21, 2011)

Round 144 - 20.64

18.97 - 21.66 - 20.97 - 17.68  - 21.80 - 22.92  - 21.28 - 20.44 - 19.34 - 20.46 - 20.09 - 21.47

Worst than last time, but it was still in the 20's. Really need to get sub 20 consistently. Nothing too special happened apart from the 22 I dropped the cube, could've been a really fast solve otherwise


----------



## hatter (Sep 22, 2011)

I taped it in case someone is super bored and wants to watch and give feedback. haha

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 21.93
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 18.50
Worst Time: 25.24
Individual Times:
1.	22.46	D2 R B D' L F2 D' L D2 R' F L U L B' F' L
2. 25.24	B D' R2 F' L' R B' L R U' R' B2 L2 B U' R' U2
3.	22.29	L2 U2 R' F' L2 F2 D' U R U' B U2 B' D L U2 F R2
4.	22.55	D2 L' U2 B D2 F L U R2 D L R F2 L' F D' U2
5.	24.59	R D2 U B' L B D F' U2 L D' F' D F' R2 U' B R2
6.	21.07	L F2 L' B2 D U' B2 U2 L' U F2 D B F2 D' F' L' U'
7.	22.04	L2 R2 U' L D R2 B L' B2 U R B' L' D F2 U' F R2
8.	20.59	R' B2 D' B2 U B' R2 F2 R2 D F2 D2 F' D' L' B U2 R'
9.	20.79	F2 R F D' F2 R D L2 R' F' R F U R D2 R' F U'
10.	20.79	D' B' D2 L F U F' D' B' F2 L' B L' U2 L2 D U
11.	18.50	L2 R' U2 L F L2 F L' B F D F' R B' D' R F
12.	22.21+	F U' R' U' F2 U' R2 D B U' B2 U' B D2 R B' U


----------



## Zoé (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 144 = 20.47*

20.19, 21.68, 19.90, 21.19, 20.18, 19.34, (22.55), 20.59, 21.28, (18.43), 18.80, 21.58


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 144 Results*​

Thunderbolt	18.60
CRO	19.49
Deluchie	20.19
SkaterFly	20.20
Talon2461	20.64
Selkie	20.82
crocuber	21.76
hatter	21.93
iEnjoyCubing	22.56
Bilbo	22.73
Mudkip	22.74
Mike Hughey	23.95
Carson	24.21

Thunderbolt is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	15.41
Zoé	20.47

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 26, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 145th round:

R2 U B' D R2 B F R2 U L2 R B' D2 L U2 F U2 F'
D2 R2 D2 R' U B U' L2 U' R' B2 R F' R' D' L U2 F
L2 B2 U2 L' B' D' L2 F L' B' R2 F R2 D' L2 B' L2 F
L2 B U B2 F' U' L2 B2 F2 D' F R' D2 U2 F U F2 U
B' U2 R U F U R2 B2 U B2 U F2 L2 B L' R F2 U
D' L B R2 U F D F2 L' B2 R2 F D2 F R B2 R U2
R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 U B L' R U B U2 R' F L B D F2 R2
R D B' D2 L' U L' B' D2 B U F' D2 L B' F2 D'
L2 U' F2 U2 R D2 L' B U' B F L' F' U' L F' D U'
L F' R2 B L2 B D B D' L' F U' F' R B L D F
B F L' B' D2 R B' L2 F2 U2 F R' F L U2 L' R2 D'
F' L' D' F D R' D' B F' R F D2 U2 F D2 B' D U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 145
24.29
(20.34), 26.27, 25.91, 21.68, 24.96, 25.70, 25.90, 26.80, (32.04), 21.33, 22.60, 21.72

So I got a 22.xx average of 100 yesterday; how can this be so bad? Sigh.


----------



## Axiys (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 145 
(Damn I missed 144)

Average: *18.46!*
PB! Yay!

Times:
17.30
19.28
21.56
21.63
20.00 lol
13.88
19.76
13.67
20.37
20.14
17.33
16.61
20.14


----------



## cityzach (Sep 22, 2011)

round 145:

15.63, 16.42, 14.91, 13.15, 16.53, 12.10, 12.91, 16.77, 15.28, 14.07, 14.50, 15.10 = 14.85

yay sub 15


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 145

23.93
21.60
22.05
19.50
22.60
21.51
26.45
21.39
21.97
23.94
22.04
18.58

Average: 21.95

Pretty good/consistent. Hopefully I can knock this down to sub-21 in 2 weeks.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.58
worst time: 26.45

current avg5: 21.47 (σ = 0.76)
best avg5: 21.47 (σ = 0.76)

current avg12: 21.95 (σ = 1.31)
best avg12: 21.95 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 21.95 (σ = 1.31)
session mean: 22.05


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 22, 2011)

Round 145

*19.54*

1. (15.70)
2. 18.06
3. 20.22
4. 17.28
5. 19.72
6. (23.96)
7. 23.11
8. 19.23
9. 20.94
10. 21.48
11. 16.46
12. 18.96

I was doing good until I lost focus in the middle, I guess.


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 22, 2011)

*Round 145*
*Average of 12: 22.50*

1. 24.74
2. 23.62
3. 23.47
4. 19.23
5. (29.05)
6. 24.44
7. 19.82
8. (18.05)
9. 23.11
10. 19.23
11. 21.96
12. 25.41

Pretty good average. I'm starting to get more sub 20 times, but I still need to become more consistent.


----------



## slimjamin (Sep 23, 2011)

19.64
22.98
18.90
18.56
18.76
20.73
20.03
20.65
23.62
18.15
18.28
24.43

= 20.18

argghhh that 24.xx! i actually :fp 'd when i saw the total


----------



## CRO (Sep 23, 2011)

Round 145

18.76, 23.17, 15.27, 17.99, 17.46, 18.83, 21.13, 19.00, 20.37, 19.67, 22.32, 27.38 = *19.87*

Fails at the end almost ruined the average


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 23, 2011)

16.06, (20.26), 14.95, 15.48, 15.88, 18.68, 19.09, 15.00, 16.55, 15.96, (12.49), 17.52 

current avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 16.52 (σ = 1.38)

Some really good solves there. gonna use this as part as an avg of 100


----------



## Carson (Sep 23, 2011)

*Round 145
Average: 24.90*

Times:
29.05, (30.44), 24.78, 22.34, 25.15, 23.77, (19.07), 23.27, 24.49, 26.35, 24.74, 25.13

I blame the first two times on not warming up enough. The 19.07 should have been more like an 18.50, but I missed the space bar when I tried to stop the timer. I got a new phone yesterday, so I filmed this average to test out the video. I will add it to this post when I have the chance to edit it.

Edit: Here is the video, as promised. I didn't put in individual times or statistics as I did with my other recent videos... I just don't have the time to do it right now.


Spoiler


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 23, 2011)

I am always too late . Well, they were bad results anyway. I have set myself a new trainingschedule until worlds:
222: 24 solves per day
333: 24 solves per day
333oh: 12 solves per day
444: 12 solves per day
555: 6 solves per day
666: 3 solves per day
777: 3 solves per day
Let's see if I can keep up that schedule this time

anyway, the (old) results:
Round 144: 20.02 18.52 25.19 24.15 20.72 24.86 19.94 18.38 19.30 23.27 18.22 19.33 = 20.85
Round 143: 20.36 22.86 18.08 25.59 22.94 21.27 19.31 21.00 15.28 21.56 23.96 21.13 = 21.25


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm interested in joining this thread, I'm also in race to sub 30 , that's if thats ok with the admin. How much time on average does sub 20 take?

*Round 145

Average: 41.01*

best time: 33.94
worst time: 52.37

42.34, 41.22, 39.39, 39.35, (52.37), 34.49, (33.94), 48.01, 45.57, 39.91, 35.57, 44.25


----------



## jla (Sep 23, 2011)

*Average: 19.34*

Times:

1. 18.09
2. 23.56
3. 18.71
4. 16.14
5. 21.36
6. 21.59
7. 19.38
8. 18.28
9. 19.42
10. 15.76
11. 16.86
12. 23.62

:tu


----------



## Selkie (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 145

Average: 20.91*

20.52, 18.27, 18.49, 21.22, 20.78, 18.76, 22.30, 22.81, 18.78, 24.74, 25.22, 20.75

A month ago I would be surprised that I am disappointed with this set! But it started so well, then I lost concentration as I do far too often. My 1st sub 20 ao12 is proving to be a psychological barrier. These were done right after my 1st sub 19 ao5.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.27
worst time: 25.22

current avg5: 22.77 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 19.34 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 20.91 (σ = 1.88)
best avg12: 20.91 (σ = 1.88)

session avg: 20.91 (σ = 1.88)
session mean: 21.05


----------



## Zoé (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 145 = 19.43*

16.96, (21.96), 20.22, 20.81, 19.43, 19.97, 18.44, 20.56, 20.80, 20.93, 16.13, (15.03)


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 24, 2011)

*Round 145:*
Average= 21,95

22,91
23,59
21,13
22,11
22,69
(20,19)
22,43
21,33
21,69
21,02
(24,13)
20,58


----------



## Sillas (Sep 24, 2011)

Round 145
*24.89*

27.69, 23.04, 27.86, 24.04, 24.22, 23.17, 24.41, 22.61, 25.69, 20.77, 24.75,30.44


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 25, 2011)

Round 145

1. 22.99
2. 21.47
3. 22.80
4. 21.87
5. 23.00
6. 21.97
7. 26.01
8. 22.01
9. 25.55
10. 24.08
11. 21.93
12. 26.21

Average: 23.32

The average wasn't that bad, but it's really dissapointing to see no sub 20s at all.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 25, 2011)

Cube-Zhanchi
Avg-18.83

#	Time	Scramble
1	16.48	B' L B2 U' B' R2 F L2 F' D2 L2 D L2 B' L2 D U' F2 B2 L2 F' B2 D U L
2	17.8	U2 B2 F L' U' F' D2 L B' F2 L R' D' L B' U' R F' B' R' U2 B2 R F' U
3	19.82	U2 B F' U B2 R B U' B D2 B' F' R2 B' L' F2 R' U' L' D' R U B L' B
4	17.37	R U B D2 U' F U2 D2 B F R2 L U F' D R2 U' L2 B2 U' D B2 U2 F2 L'
5	19.39	F' D U R' B2 R2 L2 U' F' B2 D' L R F B2 R' B2 F U B2 R B' R F' D'
6	19.45	B D U F' R F D L' R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D2 L D' U R B U L2 U D B F2
7	18.97	U' R B' U D' R2 U F2 B' L B2 U2 B' F L B' F D' B R L U D L U
8	20.2	R L' F D F2 R U2 L' B2 U' D2 F B' L F' B' R2 B2 R' D B2 R' L U L
9	24.12	B D L U' L U L U' B' D' R' D F U D2 B F U L2 B2 L' F' B2 R' L'
10	19.92	D F2 U B L' B2 R F' D2 F' D R2 U F2 D L B' D' R2 D2 U' R' F D' B2
11	16.39	U' D' R' F2 L2 D2 U R2 U L2 U F D2 L R D2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 U' R' B
12	18.87	D2 B R' L' F' R' L' D2 U2 R2 L2 B U L U2 F D2 F2 U R' L2 D' B' R B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 145 Results*​

Axiys	18.46
jla	19.34
SkaterFly	19.54
CRO	19.87
slimjamin	20.18
Selkie	20.91
iEnjoyCubing	21.95
michaelfivez	21.95
Bilbo	22.50
Mudkip	23.32
Mike Hughey	24.29
Sillas	24.89
Carson	24.90
clifford2704	41.01

Axiys and CRO are one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cityzach	14.85
chrissyD	16.52
IMSLOW1097	18.83
Zoé	19.43

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 29, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 146th round:

B' F' R2 F U2 L' F' D U R F D2 U R' B2 D B' U2
D' L2 B2 D' B D F' L D R2 D2 B L U2 R F' U' L2
L2 D' U F D' L R2 F D B U L' B2 R2 U' B D U
F2 U2 F2 L R2 F D L2 F' D' U F2 U2 R' U R2 D' B2
D' B2 U' F' U R B L B U' B U F D' B' U' R U'
L U' B2 R2 U B2 U L' F2 R F' D' U L' D U R' U'
L R2 D R' B U' R2 F' L' B' U2 R D F L D L' U
B L2 R B' F D' B2 L' R2 U2 B2 D L2 B' L2 D B2 L'
D U2 B D2 L' R2 B D' L' R' D' B2 L' F2 R' B U R'
R U L D' U' F D2 U R U2 R' D U' R U2 B2 F'
U B' D2 R U2 B L' R2 D' F2 L2 R2 F' R' U' B2 F2 U'
D' F2 L2 U' F2 L U2 F D' R' D U2 F' L R2 F' D2 U2 L'


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 26, 2011)

14.13, 16.47, 16.91, 15.99, 14.36, 20.60, 15.76, 14.98, 15.94, 17.06, 18.70, 17.07 = *16.32*

current avg5: 16.69 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 15.56 (σ = 0.42)

15.56 avg of 5 :3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 146
21.60
24.41, 21.24, (25.86), 20.58, (18.34), 19.08, 24.06, 21.19, 20.09, 18.46, 24.52, 22.40

Normally I'd feel pretty good about an average this fast, but this just felt lucky, and there were 4 solves over 24 seconds.


----------



## Akuma (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 146*

Average: *21,12*

Times:
20,83, 22,85, 22,31, 18,57, 23,20, 22,30, 20,95, (18,57), 19,61, (24,23), 20,74, 19,82


----------



## freshcuber (Sep 26, 2011)

*Round 146*

Average: 22.68

Times:
27.97, 23.15, 20.52, 20.64, 20.89, 21.02, 27.43, 19.50, 27.36, 21.01, 25.20, 19.56

Just wanted to see how out of shape I am. Been doing mostly big cubes and even then my level of cubing has become way more casual. Better than I expected.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 146:
Ao12:*19.08*
12:	20.77
11:	*21.28*
10:	*15.26*
9:	17.51
8:	19.21
7:	16.07
6:	19.71
5:	19.77
4:	18.09
3:	20.33
2:	18.77
1: 20.61


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 26, 2011)

15.71, 13.52, 14.50, 14.58, 14.60, 12.87, 13.75, 15.07, 14.37, 14.07, 14.07, 12.42 = *14.14*.

Decent average.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 146

19.73
21.69
19.71
19.37
23.16
17.91
20.91
21.41
20.00
18.38
23.89
19.98

Average: 20.43

AMAZING. PB Ao12 and tied PB Ao5 with 6 sub 20s and 2 amazing solves. Worst time was only a 23 too!



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.91
worst time: 23.89

current avg5: 20.46 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 19.76 (σ = 1.04)

current avg12: 20.43 (σ = 1.30)
best avg12: 20.43 (σ = 1.30)

session avg: 20.43 (σ = 1.30)
session mean: 20.51


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 146*
*Average of 12: 22.43*

1. 24.53
2. 22.82
3. 29.92 
4. (17.43)
5. 24.42
6. 23.21
7. 20.42
8. 20.81
9. 18.80
10. 19.18
11. (31.42)
12. 20.17

Gah, if I could just become more consistent and cut down on the randomly bad times, I probably would be very close to sub 20. Anyway, it still was an alright average.


----------



## SkaterFly (Sep 27, 2011)

Round 146

*19.49*

1. 17.97
2. 21.94
3. 17.99
4. 20.02
5. (22.41)
6. (15.93)
7. 18.93
8. 21.52
9. 19.22
10. 19.73
11. 19.16
12. 18.49

Would have been better if I didn't fail at a Z perm, and OLL recognition


----------



## Zoé (Sep 27, 2011)

*Round 146 = 20.86*

22.09, 21.78, 20.33, 19.13, 21.19, (18.72), 21.09, 20.84, 19.96, 21.91, 20.27, (22.31)

And just before that, as warm up, I had done an avg of 12 that was 18.12 (probably my pb, I'm not sure )... sure, why not ?


----------



## CommaYou (Sep 27, 2011)

21.11 21.65 19.53 19.77 21.79 18.00 19.12 (17.51) 19.48 (23.27) 21.54 19.60
=20.16

better then i expected, after a week of not-cubing (but SO close )


----------



## michaelfivez (Sep 27, 2011)

*ao12= 22.19*


12:	00:20.08	x
11:	00:23.48	x
10:	00:25.75	x
9:	00:21.44	x
8:	00:21.26	x
7:	00:22.94	x
6:	00:22.42	x
5:	00:21.79	x
4:	00:23.04	x
3:	00:22.24	x
2:	00:23.20	x
1:	00:20.09	x


----------



## Sillas (Sep 27, 2011)

*Average of 12: 21.66*

12. 23.04 
11. 22.32 
10. 20.35 
9. 13.19 (PLL skip) 
8. 18.59 
7. 23.56 
6. 21.50 
5. 23.77 
4. 24.70 
3. 19.89 
2. 26.78 (I tried oposite color)
1. 22.28


----------



## Carson (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 146
Average: 26.52*

Times:
(33.70), 24.26, 27.72, 28.12, (22.71), 29.62, 27.64, 26.49, 24.84, 28.14, 25.55, 22.77

Well...


----------



## CRO (Sep 28, 2011)

Average *19.74 *

Times: 19.25, 15.98, 22.16, 18.92, 19.24, 17.62, 23.25, 17.08, 18.59, 18.46, 24.12, 22.82

Yay, I graduated!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 28, 2011)

*Round 146

Average: 20.60*

21.87, 19.40, 18.09, 20.87, 22.86, 20.89, 22.35, 17.43, 24.16, 20.68, 18.87, 20.09

Well this weekend I eventually managed to overcome the jinx and get my 1st two sub 20 averages of 12. For all my rambling on prior posts about speeding up my F2L I got there by slowing it down to a crawl!  This average didn't feel that good, I was blessed with some very easy blue crosses and more than my fair share of U perms. Hopefully over the coming weeks I can get close to graduating now I have a couple of sub20s under my belt.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.43
worst time: 24.16

current avg5: 19.88 (σ = 0.75)
best avg5: 19.88 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 20.60 (σ = 1.45)
best avg12: 20.60 (σ = 1.45)

session avg: 20.60 (σ = 1.45)
session mean: 20.63


----------



## cityzach (Sep 28, 2011)

round 146:

17.17, 17.33, 18.00, 17.36, 13.52, 16.99, 13.59, 14.62, 16.88, 13.81, 13.72, 16.92 = 15.84


----------



## Mudkip (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 146 

1. 19.26
2. 25.13
3. 21.20
4. 25.64
5. 20.35
6. 18.95
7. 23.01
8. 23.04
9. 18.39
10. 17.28
11. 25.44
12. 17.94

I had some great solves in there  Too bad it was rather inconsistent..

21.30


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 29, 2011)

Round 146:
20.81, 18.38, 22.21, 19.17, 24.31, 19.10, 23.84, 21.35, 19.58, 22.78, 22.46, 14.50

current avg5: 21.13 (σ = 1.19)
best avg5: 20.16 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 20.97 (σ = 1.76)
best avg12: 20.97 (σ = 1.76)

session avg: 20.97 (σ = 1.76)
session mean: 20.71

Didn't look ahead enough.... I was doing this average with a very blurry left eye and an alpha 1.


----------



## jla (Sep 29, 2011)

*Average: 19.28*

Times:

1. 21.11
2. 17.95
3. 21.55
4. 17.68
5. 17.93
6. 17.76
7. 19.61
8. 19.25
9. 19.29
10. 21.48
11. 20.77
12. 17.30

One round from graduating :O


----------



## rjvandy (Sep 29, 2011)

Average: 26.72 seconds
Individual Times: 25.84, 28.81, (31.91), 26.56, (19.77), 27.66, 27.61, 29.50, 27.58, 25.80, 25.20, 22.60

This week I sucked but hey a sub 20  other then that bad week


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 146 Results*​

Shikhar Mohan	19.08
jla	19.28
SkaterFly	19.49
CRO	19.74
CommaYou	20.16
iEnjoyCubing	20.43
Selkie	20.60
Yuxuibbs	20.97
Akuma	21.12
Mudkip	21.30
Mike Hughey	21.60
Sillas	21.66
michaelfivez	22.19
Bilbo	22.43
freshcuber	22.68
Carson	26.52
rjvandy	26.72

Congratulations to CRO, who graduates this round!

Shikhar Mohan, jla, and SkaterFly are one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	14.14
cityzach	15.84
chrissyD	16.32
Zoé	20.86

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 3, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 147th round:

B U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B' D B L D U' R D B F2 R2
R B' F2 U' L D U R B' U' R' D B2 F2 D2 R2 D' U
F' D2 U B D' F' U B' D2 U B L U L U2 L' R2 U2
R' D U2 L2 U' L' R U R2 D' L2 R D2 U2 F' L F2 U
D2 B U' L' B' L R' B U' L U' B L' R2 U' L2 F
R D R D' L2 F L2 R F' U L R' B2 R' D' U F2 U'
U' F R B2 F2 U' B' F D2 L B L' U L2 F' U F
R' D2 F2 U2 R' F2 D F' U B2 U F D U' F2 D' F U
B F2 D R2 U2 B' R' B F R' B R2 B U' L D' L U2
R D2 B D' L' R2 D' F2 D2 F D' F2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 R
R' U2 F R2 D' F L2 U' B R F D2 R' D' R2 U F' R'
L' D2 B L B' R2 D F D2 L F' R2 B2 L2 B D' B2 R'


----------



## Carson (Sep 29, 2011)

*Round 147
Average: 23.30*

Times:
19.79, 23.27, 19.27, 26.75, 21.47, 27.03, 24.77, 21.84, 25.21, 20.89, 25.99, 22.97

If I could find some consistency, I would really start to see some results.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 29, 2011)

15.05, 14.56, 12.70[lolscramble], 10.87[lolscramble], 15.55, 11.89, 14.72, 13.52, 18.11, 13.18, 34.09, 13.36=*14.26*


----------



## Sillas (Sep 29, 2011)

*Average of 12: 21.71*

12: 20.84, 
11: 24.66, 
10: 22.12, 
9: 21.42, 
8: 20.42, 
7: 18.35, 
6: 23.32, 
5: (18.00), 
4: 21.66, 
3: 20.49, 
2: (25.95), 
1: 23.38,


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 147

21.37
22.21
21.33
22.57
19.49
20.33
24.92
23.12
16.78

Average: 21.56

I'm consistent now in the 20-22 range, but the averages just won't go lower. I'll just go crazy with practice and learn some OLLs to try to improve.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.78
worst time: 24.92

current avg5: 21.19 (σ = 1.37)
best avg5: 21.15 (σ = 1.01)

current avg12: 21.56 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 21.56 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 21.56 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 21.44


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Sep 30, 2011)

Cube-Zhanchi
Average of 12: 18.58
1. 19.01 B' L U' L' F' L2 R2 B R' D' R F2 R' B F R2 L2 U2 R D2 R' F' B2 R D2 
2. 21.55 F' R' F2 L2 D B' D' F' B' U' B' L2 B' R D2 L R2 B F2 U2 D' L D2 F D' 
3. 19.28 B2 R F' B' U' D2 B' L U' F' R D U L' R2 U L2 R2 U' L2 R2 F L F2 U2 
4. (15.53) F U' R D2 R U L' U R F' D2 L D L' R2 F' D2 B' L U R L2 D R L 
5. 17.28 F' R D' F2 R L' B D F B' L2 R2 D2 F' B L' B' L2 U2 L U' R' B' R' D2 
6. (25.17) D' R' L' U2 D2 B' D B' L2 R2 U2 L' F2 L2 R U L' R2 B' R L2 B D2 F U2 
7. 16.47 D U B R' L B F R F' L' D2 U2 R D' F B' U' R L' F2 R2 L2 D' R' U' 
8. 19.42 R' F L2 R B2 R L B' D' L B' U2 B2 U2 B2 R L U2 R B2 R B2 L F2 L2 
9. 18.42 B R' L B' L2 R' U' L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F2 D2 L R2 U F2 B' R2 B' D L2 U' R2 
10. 18.68 U' B D' U B' F U F R' B2 D' U2 R2 L' F' D U2 F R' B2 F R D' F' D2 
11. 20.16 B R2 F U B2 D2 R' U R2 D' R B R2 D' L2 B' D2 U' L2 F' D' R' B2 R' D' 
12. 15.56 D' L' R U F D2 B F2 D' F U F' U D L' B2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 F U' L' F2


----------



## jla (Sep 30, 2011)

*Average: 19.45*

Times:

1. 15.74
2. 18.03
3. 15.41
4. 24.36
5. 19.16
6. 21.71
7. DNF
8. 18.57
9. 18.07
10. 18.78
11. 20.53
12. 19.51

GRADUATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

*Round 147

Average: 20.89*

19.56, 19.73, 24.34, 20.08, 18.22, 29.72, 20.05, 23.79, 19.72, 19.73, 19.40, 22.50

8 Really consistent solves, 3 not so consistent and a plain fail 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.22
worst time: 29.72

current avg5: 20.65 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 19.79 (σ = 0.22)

current avg12: 20.89 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 1.80)

session avg: 20.89 (σ = 1.80)
session mean: 21.40


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 147: 22.86 19.33 17.65 16.77 24.50 18.22 21.84 19.94 23.68 22.22 20.90 18.88 = 20.55
Round 146: 17.96 22.21 17.75 27.03 23.21 19.93 17.71 15.93 19.63 17.31 21.97 19.36 = 19.70
Round 145: 20.30 18.83 22.65 19.05 22.08 16.43 19.61 21.78 18.97 23.31 18.30 17.83 = 19.94

...and of course, I ruin the one round that counts. I am practising daily again and sub 20 is normal, but not default yet


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Sep 30, 2011)

*AVG10/12:18.96*
12:	18.65	
11: 18.38	
10:	15.70	
9:	18.23	
8:	19.75	
7:	*22.38	*
6:	20.88
5:	18.74	
4:	*14.72* 
3:	18.12	
2:	19.94	
1:	21.22


Spoiler



Average:18.89	
Best:14.72
Avg. 5:18.14	
3 of 5:18.42
Avg. 10:18.55	
10 of 12:18.96


----------



## Bilbo (Sep 30, 2011)

*Round 147*
*Average of 12: 21.78*

1. 18.89 
2. 24.83 
3. 19.26 
4. 20.90 
5. 25.35 
6. (25.77) 
7. 21.52 
8. (18.75) 
9. 22.02
10. 21.98
11. 23.52
12. 19.50

An alright average, hopefully I can at least stay sub 22 for a while.


----------



## Skullush (Sep 30, 2011)

Round 147
*Average of 12: 19.02*
1. 20.63 
2. 18.20 
3. 20.43 
4. 17.51 
5. 19.22 
6. 19.62 
7. (17.20) 
8. (DNF(18.47)) 
9. 18.27 
10. 17.78 
11. 18.16 
12. 20.40 

On my wayyyyyy


----------



## SkaterFly (Oct 1, 2011)

Round 147

*20.99*

1. 18.23
2. 20.24
3. (17.84)
4. 22.78
5. 20.00
6. 22.37
7. 23.84
8. 20.00
9. 19.16
10. 21.12
11. (24.36)
12. 22.20

Not my day, I guess


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 1, 2011)

times:16.38, 19.98, 21.46, 22.09, 15.00, 16.19, 21.63, 20.39, 21.20, 16.69, 16.83, 25.63
stats:
current avg5: 19.47 (σ = 1.90)
best avg5: 19.21 (σ = 2.22)

*current avg12: 19.28 (σ = 2.33)*
best avg12: 19.28 (σ = 2.33)
session avg: 19.28 (σ = 2.33)
session mean: 19.46

yay


----------



## iizii (Oct 1, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.82
worst time: 26.48

current avg5: 20.32 (σ = 0.39)
best avg5: 19.95 (σ = 0.17)

current avg12: 20.45 (σ = 1.34)
best avg12: 20.45 (σ = 1.34)

session avg: 20.45 (σ = 1.34)
session mean: 20.57


19.95, 21.18, 18.62, 19.78, 26.48, 19.90, 20.19, (15.82), 23.97, 20.62, 20.56, 19.77


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Rubik's cube Average: 27.36
Oct 1, 2011 6:49:43 PM - 8:12:05 PM

Mean: 27.31
Average: 27.36
Best Time: 19.94
Median: 26.99
Worst Time: 34.12
Standard deviation: 3.94


1. 19.94 D B2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 U2 B D' R2 B2 D' R2 B' R' L' B
2. 27.41 R2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D F R' L' U B F2 U' L' F D2 U'
3. 26.84 F2 U' R2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 D2 U2 F D' B F2 R D B2 R' D2 R2
4. 32.35 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U L' B' R D' U L' F' R L' U'
5. 23.87 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 L' B' D R' F R2 D U' L2 U
6. 25.85 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 D2 R F2 D' R' D' R' B' F U L2
7. 32.70 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' U R2 L' B' R D F' L D' L2
8. 26.70 F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 D F2 U R2 B' U L B F D2 B D' F' D2 U2
9. 27.14 F2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R2 F L2 D L' U' B2 F L' F' R2 U
10. 23.23 F2 L2 D' L2 D' U' F2 D' R2 L2 D B L U2 R' U2 L' F' R2 D L'
11. 27.52 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B L2 D2 R U2 B2 L' U' B' D L'
12. 34.12 U2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U' R2 F U2 L' B2 F R F2 D L2 B' F

That long gap was dinner.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 2, 2011)

*Round 147*

16.68, *20.51*, 19.76, 15.85, 16.57, 16.51, 19.68, (16.04, 17.57, 15.11, 15.70, *13.95*) = *16.95*

(16.04, (17.57), 15.11, 15.70, *13.95*) 15.62 avg of 5

how this is sub 17 is beyond me :3


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 147
23.82
23.66, 20.03, (19.53), 24.03, 25.25, 21.53, 25.89, (30.80), 25.12, 25.94, 20.48, 26.29


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2011)

*Round 147 Results*​

Shikhar Mohan	18.96
Skullush	19.02
Yuxuibbs	19.28
jla	19.45
iizii	20.45
Selkie	20.89
SkaterFly	20.99
iEnjoyCubing	21.56
Sillas	21.71
Bilbo	21.78
Carson	23.30
Mike Hughey	23.82
brandbest	27.36

Congratulations to Shikhar Mohan and jla, who both graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	14.26
chrissyD	16.95
IMSLOW1097	18.58
AvGalen	20.55

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 6, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 148th round:

F D' U' L2 D' B D L2 B' F' U' B2 U F D2
U2 B' F L R F2 D' U F' L' U2 B L' U2 R2 B2 F' U
U F2 D F' U2 B' L' B D2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 B R2 B2
U R' D' F' U' L D' L2 D' F L D2 L R' F2 U2 F' D'
F U' B' F R2 B' L' U' F' U2 B' D2 F2 D' B' L' R' D'
D2 U B' D U R F2 D2 L U F L B R' F' D' L' R'
F D' U2 F2 L2 U F' U B2 D L2 U2 L B' L' F2 L F'
U L' B2 F2 U R D' F2 R U2 R2 B' D B F2 L2 R
F D R' D2 F R' B2 L' D2 B D2 L D' U2 B D2 F U2
D' B2 U' R' B' L2 B' U' L' R2 F' D' R D U' B D' L2
U L D F2 D' F R' B' U' L D2 B D' U' B D U2
F2 U' L2 U2 B R2 D2 F2 R' F L' U L' D2 B' F L' R'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 3, 2011)

12.41, 13.61, 20.32, 14.26, 14.08, 13.56, 13.49, 12.43, 20.37, 13.39, 13.40, 12.81=*14.14*

Typical average result, however counting 20 RUINED this average. Did with cold hands, thus slower turning...it works .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 148
23.51
23.99, 21.52, 26.08, 20.63, (18.84), 23.77, 27.12, 21.52, 25.86, (27.78), 22.28, 22.33


----------



## Skullush (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 148
*Average of 12: 18.72*
1. 19.16
2. 18.59
3. 17.19
4. 16.64
5. 18.02
6. 19.35
7. (16.21)
8. 19.05
9. 20.74
10. (21.87)
11. 19.42
12. 19.03

Good average


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 148
20.02 19.22 (20.76) 17.49 19.59 (14.61) 18.68 15.71 18.30 16.77 20.10 18.62
=18.45

Awesome 
pb ao5 in there ^^


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2011)

Round 148

*Average: 19.05*

18.27 19.02 (28.27) 21.55 18.02 (13.68) 22.56 20.28 16.67 19.08 16.60 18.44

Mean: 19.37
Average: 19.05
Best Time: 13.68
Median: 18.73
Worst Time: 28.27
Standard deviation: 3.49


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 148

22.96
20.98
18.74
26.82
22.48
17.70
20.70
21.11
23.99
24.08
23.10

Average: 22.24

Just TERRIBLE. A high 26, and two 24s.

ragequit.avi



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.70
worst time: 26.82

current avg5: 23.72 (σ = 0.44)
best avg5: 20.64 (σ = 1.52)

current avg12: 22.24 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 22.24 (σ = 1.72)

session avg: 22.24 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 22.25


----------



## Carson (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 148
Average: 24.01

Times:
(26.65), 26.53, 24.42, 25.53, 22.47, 23.69, 22.45, 22.69, (21.76), 24.50, 25.33, 22.47

This wasn't my best average in this thread, but I am very happy about it. This is very consistent for me!


----------



## Olji (Oct 4, 2011)

New competitor!

Round 148
Average: 22.83

21.45, 25.42, 20.35, 24.51, 18.76, (18.29), (25.80), 24.17, 22.17, 24.86, 23.47, 23.09

First counting sub20 single I think, first solves of the day too.


----------



## Akuma (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 148*

Average: *19,31*

17,64, 20,31, 20,30, 18,52, (17,50), 21,43, 17,59, (21,97), 18,92, 19,05, 17,69, 21,65

Yay! Finally sub-20.
Lucky day today


----------



## Selkie (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 148

Average: 20.54*

19.69, 18.93, 18.68, 20.56, 21.80, 20.19, 23.32, 18.53, 28.57, 21.82, 21.85, 18.50

Pretty usual average. Pleased to have 4 sub-19's though.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.50
worst time: 28.57

current avg5: 20.74 (σ = 1.56)
best avg5: 19.73 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 20.54 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 20.54 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 20.54 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 21.04


----------



## samkli (Oct 4, 2011)

Average: 21.59

22.33
21.89
18.53
19.13
22.69
22.63
24.83
20.56
25.10
20.94
22.38
17.30


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 4, 2011)

Round 148

Average = 26.12

*Times*
1. 23.48
2. 28.71
3. 26.00
4. *21.54*
5. 26.60
6. 27.59
7. 23.45
8. *30.20*
9. 27.76
10. 27.54
11. 26.90
12. 23.16

Could have been better. And a sup-30 solve. I need some more practice!


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 4, 2011)

*Round 148*
*Average of 12: 22.89*

1. 23.72
2. 19.31
3. 23.32
4. 23.97
5. 20.88
6. (26.74)
7. (16.64)
8. 19.34
9. 24.07
10. 26.07
11. 24.81
12. 23.36

An OK average, my cube felt a little sluggish and locky probably because I have not lubed it in a while. That 16.64 solve was somewhat lucky and I had a nice look ahead plus an oll skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2011)

*Round 148 Results*​

CommaYou	18.45
Skullush	18.72
Brest	19.05
Akuma	19.31
Selkie	20.54
samkli	21.59
iEnjoyCubing	22.24
Oljibe	22.83
Bilbo	22.89
Mike Hughey	23.51
Carson	24.01
MeshuggahX	26.12

Skullush is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	14.14

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 10, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 149th round:

L R B' L' U' L' F2 L' R' F L2 F U B L2 U' F D2
F2 R U2 R F' D2 R2 U' R' B R' B' L' D' F' R' F' U'
F2 L2 U L' F2 L2 B U2 B2 F' L U' B2 F R2 B2 D'
B' F' D' U2 L' B' R U2 R2 B F L R U' B' L2 B2 D
F2 D F2 R B' U L2 F2 R' U2 F2 D R B2 R2 U' B2 U
R' D2 F' U' L B F2 D' R' U F' D U' F2 U F' R2 U2
D' L' B2 R2 U L' D2 L' D B R' B2 D' F R F R
U' R U2 L' F U B F L' U F R D F2 R2 B F'
D' L D R' B2 F R D' U' L' R' D2 U B' L2 R B'
D2 F' L2 B' U' L' F2 L2 R' D2 U' R F D2 B' F2 D2 U
L' U2 L' F2 R F' L' F2 R' D' L' R' D2 B D U' B D
R B2 U F' U B' F D L2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 149
23.00
(28.22), 21.46, 24.01, 22.64, 27.88, 23.55, 22.79, 22.40, 16.40, 27.37, 21.49, (15.92)

Not a very good average, but the last five solves were a fantastic average 3/5 for me - 20.10 - almost sub-20! Of course, that was helped by two really easy solves, so I got a counting 16.40. I noticed when I generated these scrambles that the last scramble was just 15 moves optimized, which is fairly rare, so I've been looking forward to finding out if it was noticeably easy. It may just be coincidence, but I thought it really was - it was one of the easiest solves I've had in a long time.

I tried rolling the average 3/5, but unfortunately it just got worse.


----------



## samkli (Oct 6, 2011)

Average: 20.95

19.71
29.27
21.46
22.12
24.66
19.33
20.49
20.53
19.93
18.87
21.98
19.31


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 149

19.11
22.69
21.49
23.30
21.78
23.01
22.03
17.02
23.72
20.98
14.93

Average: 21.23

Pretty good. AMAZING solve at the end too! Sune OLL and H Perm 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.93
worst time: 23.72

current avg5: 20.01 (σ = 2.16)
best avg5: 20.01 (σ = 2.16)

current avg12: 21.23 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 21.23 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 21.23 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 20.91


----------



## Skullush (Oct 6, 2011)

Round 149
*Average of 12: 18.97*
1. (22.72) 
2. 22.31 
3. 18.73 
4. 20.11 
5. 16.61 
6. (15.18) 
7. 19.09 
8. 19.43 
9. 17.04 
10. 18.80 
11. 20.44 
12. 17.18


----------



## Carson (Oct 7, 2011)

*Round 149
Average: 26.69*

Times:
40.05, 21.22, 28.97, 31.70, 26.90, 28.21, 24.33, 23.49, 26.19, 26.16, 28.64, 22.36

I would define this attempt as... a waste of time. The Dayton contest is next weekend, so I suppose it is about time for me to start sucking. It would be unfortunate if I actually did well at a competition.


----------



## Mikel (Oct 8, 2011)

*Average: 22.54*
Round 149

Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 17.27
Worst Time: 38.91
Individual Times:
1.	24.55	
2.	22.05	
3.	23.94	
4.	23.55	
5.	(38.91)	
6.	22.66	
7.	21.86	
8.	20.69	
9.	19.44	
10.	20.24	
11.	26.44	
12.	(17.27)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Average: 21.23


 
Great to see you're improving! I'm having no such luck >.< I just hope to have a sub-23 average at Indiana Open..... Good luck with getting sub-20


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 149
22.04 18.87 22.28 (22.89) 16.74 20.75 (15.46) 19.08 17.49 19.66 21.77 18.84 
=19.75


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 149

16.19, 17.18, 15.93, 16.95, (17.32), 17.03, (15.03), 16.12, 15.65, 16.55, 16.64, 16.89 = 16.51

pretty good


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Round 149: 16.88 21.84 19.27 21.52 20.63 23.11 18.66 21.36 18.47 24.53 26.13 20.38 = 20.98
Round 148: 21.53 21.86 20.97 22.91 18.58 18.86 19.80 20.90 19.50 19.90 22.86 16.38 = 20.48

Had to stop practising for a while because of a dogbite. It is healing but cubing is still a problem. However, slow turning and good lookahead make up quite nicely for my lack of handspeed


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 9, 2011)

*Round 149*
*Average of 12: 22.80*

1. 23.17 
2. (DNF) 
3. 24.16
4. 28.66
5. 21.20
6. 23.27
7. 23.21
8. 20.53
9. 21.85
10. 20.35
11. 21.57
12. (19.47)

The first half of the average was pretty bad (I completely messed up a pll alg on the DNF), but the second half was a lot better.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 9, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Great to see you're improving! I'm having no such luck >.< I just hope to have a sub-23 average at Indiana Open..... Good luck with getting sub-20


 
Thanks  To be honest I've been stuck at 21-22 for what seems forever (really only a few weeks). Goals for Dayton are sub-22 average and sub-20 single. Goals for Indiana are sub-21 average and sub-18 single. It would be nice to be sub-20 for Indiana, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Selkie (Oct 9, 2011)

*Round 149

Average: 20.75*

19.86, 21.29, 21.78, 20.17, 21.14, 19.58, 23.35, 19.64, 20.83, 27.57, 19.39, 19.86

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.39
worst time: 27.57

current avg5: 20.11 (σ = 0.52)
best avg5: 20.11 (σ = 0.52)

current avg12: 20.75 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 20.75 (σ = 1.13)

session avg: 20.75 (σ = 1.13)
session mean: 21.20


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 9, 2011)

Round 149

Average = 26.64

*Times*
1. 31.01
2. DNF
3. 27.21
4. *22.83*
5. 26.21
6. *32.12*
7. 25.30
8. 25.85
9. 23.48
10. 26.37
11. 23.74
12. 25.10

It was awful. Two sup-30 and a DNF. The slowest was a messed up PLL. Which was a long time since I did. The rest was just bad overall. But got better towards the end.

It's frustrating when you feel like you go backwards and get worse.


----------



## Eusaebus (Oct 10, 2011)

Session average: 23.57
1. 27.63 
2. 23.68 
3. (18.91) 
4. 21.05 
5. 23.90 
6. (27.66+) 
7. 24.06+ 
8. 22.36+ 
9. 22.21+ 
10. 23.27 
11. 25.25 
12. 22.27


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

*Round 149 Results*​

Skullush	18.97
CommaYou	19.75
Selkie	20.75
samkli	20.95
iEnjoyCubing	21.23
Mikel	22.54
Bilbo	22.80
Mike Hughey	23.00
Eusaebus	23.57
MeshuggahX	26.64
Carson	26.69

Congratulations to Skullush, who graduates this round!

CommaYou is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	16.51
AvGalen	20.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 13, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 150th round:

U2 R' D' L U2 L2 R' B L U' L R B L2 F2 D' B2 U2
B2 U' B' R' B2 U' R U B2 U F' R2 B2 L' D2 U' B' R2
B2 R' B L' B F' D' F2 L' U F2 D' U2 R' U' R2 U R2
B' U2 L' F2 R U2 L D B2 U2 F D2 B R2 F D F U'
B R2 D R D2 R B R' D' B F2 L2 R2 U F2 U' L2 R'
B F2 L' F' L2 B' R U2 R F R2 F2 U L' R2 F' D U'
R' B L D B U2 L' F L B' F D L2 B F' U F2 U'
U F D L' B L F' R U2 B2 L B D2 L' D' R D' U'
D2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 L2 U' F2 R F' D' U' B2 D2
F2 L' F R B' U R F R' U B2 L2 D L2 D2 U R'
D' R' D' L2 D2 B R' B F2 L2 D2 B2 U B' D F2 R' U
L D R B2 L B2 F U' R' F2 L2 D2 L D2 U2 B D U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 10, 2011)

13.57, 16.19, 14.29, 13.95, 17.02, 12.44, 14.60, 11.60, 13.06[lolblock], 12.18, 14.51, 14.06=*13.89*

Counting 16 

First solves of day. I have crazy TPS today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 150
23.32
20.06, (19.52), 20.52, 25.05, (28.24), 26.29, 24.62, 23.43, 19.81, 25.65, 22.52, 25.28

Nice start, but then disaster hit.


----------



## Olji (Oct 10, 2011)

Round 150
Average of 12: *24.03*

23.62, 21.20, (18.98), 20.10, 24.97, 22.85, 26.77, 23.96, 24.62, 27.38, 24.85, (30.21)

Started good, but then I messed up the last 3 solves.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 150

24.20
19.21
20.49
20.54
17.75
22.64
21.64
21.52
23.90
21.60
21.53

Average: 21.45

Last one before Dayton! Once again, consistent in the 21-22 range. Not bad, but I wish I had done just a little bit better.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.75
worst time: 24.20

current avg5: 21.55 (σ = 0.03)
best avg5: 20.08 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 21.45 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 21.45 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 21.45 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 21.37


----------



## Selkie (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round 150

Average: 20.76*

18.66, 22.12, 20.64, 18.91, 18.70, 19.73, 31.53, 22.07, 19.39, 20.75, 21.76, 23.48

Started promisingly, ended not so well. Still seem to be getting 20.x consistently last few rounds. The 31.x I just kept putting F2L slots where they didnt belong, think I did about 10 pairs 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.66
worst time: 31.53

current avg5: 21.53 (σ = 0.57)
best avg5: 19.42 (σ = 0.87)

current avg12: 20.76 (σ = 1.50)
best avg12: 20.76 (σ = 1.50)

session avg: 20.76 (σ = 1.50)
session mean: 21.48


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 150
Average: 25.71

12:	27.10
11:	33.43
10:	24.17
9:	25.77
8:	26.82
7:	28.05
6:	20.63
5:	24.16
4:	27.73
3:	24.19
2:	24.57
1:	24.54

I just graduated from the sub-30 race, spent 6 weeks there, I presume I will be in this one much longer . Were these lolscrambles because that is definitely my best average of 12 so far, they seemed pretty easy. anyway I look forward to some more competition to get my times faster.


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Oct 11, 2011)

Round 150:
Avg:17.97PB!!
17.81 18.69 21.06 16.94 18.77 19.92 18.82 14.89 17.75 18.46 16.50 17.67


----------



## AndersB (Oct 11, 2011)

*Round 150, avg 23,51*

22.32, 20.30, 27.22, 29.73, 23.42, (19.39), 21.88, 20.98, 22.67, 25.87, 20.72, (DNF)

I'm too tired tight now..


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 12, 2011)

Never realized I accidentally skipped so many rounds.... Round 150

times:
21.73, 21.03, 22.05, 16.81, 15.79, 16.39, 18.29, 19.90, 16.13, 18.32, DNF(24.05), 17.27

stats:
best time: 15.79
worst time: 22.05

current avg5: 18.49 (σ = 1.08)
best avg5: 16.94 (σ = 0.96)

current avg12: 18.79 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: *18.79* (σ = 2.12)


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 12, 2011)

Average of 12-20.75
DNF(15.89), 21.78, 16.44, 25.16, 20.70, 21.70, 22.07, 19.88, 17.45, 15.15, 22.28, 20.02
oy vey


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 12, 2011)

*Round 150*
*Average of 12: 24.02*

1. 25.57
2. 24.15
3. 22.58
4. 23.19
5. 24.28
6. (20.70)
7. 26.74
8. 23.13
9. 25.52
10. 20.71
11. 24.28
12. (27.43)

Bad average, I have been pretty slow lately for some reason.


----------



## Carson (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 150
Average: 26.17

Times:
32.93, 23.56, 21.86, 31.78, 24.98, 29.75, 25.75, 28.91, 28.55, 19.98, 25.33, 21.25

The 19.98 should have been significantly faster; I did OLL from the wrong angle, and had to do it twice.
It seems that I am getting worse.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Oct 12, 2011)

Round 150

Average = 26.72

*Times*
1. 31.68
2. *31.95*
3. 23.82
4. *22.07*
5. 28.27
6. DNF
7. 26.12
8. 25.54
9. 28.76
10. 26.30
11. 22.14
12. 22.61

Another bad round. The two last rounds I was more relaxed because I got frustrated and didn't care anymore, and those were good solves.


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 12, 2011)

*Round 150*

Ao12: _20.00_ (yeah...)

(22.45) 21.36 (13.30) 18.59 19.38 20.61 20.74 19.66 18.12 21.52 19.89 20.16 

guess this doesn't count as sub 20? if i count them manually and divide by 10, i get 20.003...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2011)

*Round 150 Results*​

Yuxuibbs	18.79
CommaYou	20.00
IMSLOW1097	20.75
Selkie	20.76
iEnjoyCubing	21.45
Mike Hughey	23.32
AndersB	23.51
Bilbo	24.02
Olji	24.03
curtishousley	25.71
Carson	26.17
MeshuggahX	26.72

Consolation to CommaYou, who came as close as possible to graduating without doing so, thanks to a 20.003 average this round. (And yes, I consider sub-20 to actually be less than 20 seconds, so even 20.000 won't qualify.)

Yuxuibbs is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.89
Shikhar Mohan	17.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2011)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 17, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 151st round:

B' U' B U2 L U2 R B' L R B2 D L F2 U L' B2
U F2 U2 B' U' F R2 U' F' L2 B' D2 L U F2 L
B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U B' D2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 U2
D' R' U L' B D2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L R2 D' R' U2 L2 F'
F' L' B2 U' R2 B R B R D' F2 R2 B U' B2 U L
L2 F2 D F2 L' D' F2 R B' F L F2 R2 U' R U2 B U2
D' U' B U2 L2 B' F' D' L2 U F R' F2 L R B' F2 U'
L' D U' R F2 R' D2 F R' D B' L R' U2 B2 U2 B U2
B' D B D' B D2 U B F2 D2 U' R' F2 L' D' L2 B' U2
D2 R' B' F2 U' R' U L2 D' F' L2 B' F' L' B' R2 B
U' B R B' D' B2 L F U' R2 F R' D' B L R2 F2 L'
R' U L' D2 R2 F D' L2 U' R B F2 D2 U F2 D L2 R'


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 151
Average: 26.33

24.36
32.46
25.25
23.41
30.32
27.56
29.42
21.63
27.53
23.75
23.68
28.00

Another good average for me, besides the point that I seemed to be fumbling with my cube tonight.


----------



## Olji (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 151

Average: *22.56*


23.50 (20.32) 21.28 (35.92) 21.49 21.92 21.58 22.29 24.39 21.61 22.29 25.28

Good average for me, good thing I only screw up once


----------



## Carson (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 151
Average: 25.45

Times:
25.86 22.54 (21.48) 24.49 26.66 27.48 23.39 25.80 24.34 (27.75) 26.30 27.61


----------



## Selkie (Oct 14, 2011)

*Round 151

Average: 21.40*

19.95, 19.09, 24.83, 19.10, 21.59, 21.71, 20.84, 23.20, 20.28, 16.95, 23.39, 26.39

Disappointing average 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.95
worst time: 26.39

current avg5: 22.29 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 20.21 (σ = 1.03)

current avg12: 21.40 (σ = 1.83)
best avg12: 21.40 (σ = 1.83)

session avg: 21.40 (σ = 1.83)
session mean: 21.45


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 14, 2011)

*Round 151*

15.99, 17.15, (*12.80*), (*19.41*), 15.78, 16.10, 16.78, 14.99, 15.55, 15.19, 15.06, 16.10 = *15.87 *

gogogogo sub 15 

also 15.26 avg of 5


----------



## AndersB (Oct 14, 2011)

ROUND 151

Average:19.57!!! Sub-20!

(16.92), 19.58, 19.34, (DNF), 20.37, 17.75, 19.51, 22.85, 21.24, 17.43, 18.94, 18.69

Went great this time! Some really nice solves here!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

Round 151
21.04
21.65, 20.56, 19.68, 17.97, (26.85), 21.51, 22.60, 21.19, 18.60, 22.14, (17.50), 24.52

If not for the last solve, it would have been sub-21! Counting sub-18! I'm using my new Zhan Chi. Can a new cube really make this much difference? I got a 20.12 average 10/12 while warming up, too!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 15, 2011)

Round 151

19.54
26.94
14.61
16.20
18.96
22.80
19.70
20.78
15.65
20.46
22.82
20.26

Average: 19.76

YES! Going to Dayton on a high note! The 14.61 was a fullstep solve, so it beat my previous fullstep PB and my lucky PB! Also PB Ao5 in there, 18.24! Second time I've gotten an sub-20 Ao12; first time in a forum comp. So awesome!



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.61
worst time: 26.94

current avg5: 20.50 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 18.24 (σ = 1.46)

current avg12: 19.72 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 19.72 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 19.72 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 19.89


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 15, 2011)

*Round 151*
*Average of 12: 23.23*

1. 22.63
2. 23.02
3. (18.48)
4. 25.13
5. 25.83
6. 20.71
7. (29.09)
8. 23.11
9. 21.13
10. 27.69
11. 21.12
12. 21.95

Should have been a lot better, but it was still an ok average.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 15, 2011)

Jaycee - Round 151
CFOP
*Average : 19.995!*

19.35 
19.14 
19.35 
18.62 
(22.23 )
(17.20)
21.05 
20.59 
21.84 
19.52 
18.77 
21.72

Thank GOD I warmed up! If you want to know, times to the millisecond are 19.348, 19.137, 19.350, 18.618, 22.234, 17.195, 21.051, 20.591, 21.840, 19.519, 18.770, 21.723. Man, I was freaking out at the beginning because of how good I was doing. Like the other time I got a sub-20 average here, I think this is a fluke and I won't do this well next week. xD

~Jaycee


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Oct 15, 2011)

1. 26.85
2. 20.80
3. 24.10
4. 22.72
5. 22.92 
6. 23.94
7. 19.38 
8. (27.78)
9. 27.75
10. 24.34
11. (18.57)
12. 22.70

=23.35


----------



## Mikel (Oct 16, 2011)

*Average: 20.52*
Round 151

Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 16.28
Worst Time: 24.27
Individual Times:
1.	20.22	
2.	20.59	
3.	21.08	
4.	(16.28)	
5.	19.38	
6.	23.90	
7.	21.11	
8.	21.00	
9.	20.06	
10.	19.11	
11.	(24.27)	
12.	18.71	

My best submission yet! Close to sub-20!


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 17, 2011)

21.28, 19.69, 18.71, (17.77), 29.55, 20.77, 22.59, 22.43, 29.93, (32.52), 20.31, 24.28
average(mean without best and worst)= 22.95
Mean= 23.32
Media= 21.855
at least got a good start


----------



## samkli (Oct 17, 2011)

Average: 20.34

23.38
17.41
16.23
23.83
24.54
15.73
21.17
19.66
19.63
18.78
19.34
23.93


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

*Round 151 Results*​

AndersB	19.57
iEnjoyCubing	19.76
Jaycee	20.00
samkli	20.34
Mikel	20.52
Mike Hughey	21.04
Selkie	21.40
Olji	22.56
ZeeK	22.95
Bilbo	23.23
blackzabbathfan	23.35
Carson	25.45
curtishousley	26.33

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	15.87

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 20, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 152nd round:

L2 R D F' R F' D' R D2 U L D L' B2 R F2 L' U2
F2 U2 L B' D R2 F2 U' R' F' R U B2 R U' B L'
R F U L B2 L' F' D2 L F U R' F L' B' L2 F' U
L' U2 L' U' B' D2 B2 F L2 R B2 U2 F2 U' B' F'
D2 U' L' D B' U R U' F' L D B U2 F' D' U2 F' U2
L' B' F' L' D2 F D2 L2 R2 B2 U L F L2 D' F2 D'
F' U F' L U F2 U2 B2 D' R' B D2 F L2 D' R2 B U
L B U2 L F2 R' F R2 D2 B2 F' D' L' D2 U' F L2 U'
D' B L U2 F' D' F2 D F D' U2 F2 D' F R' U' B U'
R2 U2 L D2 U2 R B' D2 B2 R2 B U' L2 R B' L F U2
F2 R' F2 D B2 D2 B' D' L B D B' U F R D' L U'
R' F' R U B U' R F' D U2 B R' U F D R2 B2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 152
21.59
20.81, 22.73, 23.90, (26.10), 23.68, (17.52), 19.97, 22.60, 19.39, 20.81, 22.56, 19.41

Pretty good again. Not quite an average 3/5 sub-20 - my best here was 20.06. Still, it's a really great average for me.


----------



## samkli (Oct 17, 2011)

Average: 19.61

18.97
14.78 OLL skip and U-perm!
17.63
19.80
22.46
14.81 non-lucky PB!
22.15
19.13
20.48
24.48
21.72
18.90


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 152
19.78
(23.63) (15.25) 20.94 19.47 21.21 19.82 20.23 19.13 17.92 19.62 18.48 21.01

whoa, i missed a round
i hope this is the start of my graduation


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 17, 2011)

Round 152

Average: 26.87

33.93
27.37
23.83
26.49
27.36
26.65
29.57
23.68
27.08
26.51
30.13
21.07


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 18, 2011)

Round 152

20.68
17.85
21.71
17.45
18.79
20.85
19.16
19.33
19.98
21.05
20.08
21.18

Average: 19.89

Another sub-20 average! Plus, the worst time was only 21.71! Awesome average


----------



## Selkie (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 152

Average: 20.66
*
18.50, 20.14, 19.63, 21.72, 21.12, 19.26, 21.44, 22.56, 18.69, 21.77, 20.27, 24.17

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.50
worst time: 24.17

current avg5: 21.54 (σ = 0.95)
best avg5: 20.30 (σ = 0.62)

current avg12: 20.66 (σ = 1.19)
best avg12: 20.66 (σ = 1.19)

session avg: 20.66 (σ = 1.19)
session mean: 20.77


----------



## Olji (Oct 18, 2011)

average: *24.83*

(28.68), 25.68, 23.86, (19.84), 28.34, 21.67, 26.20, 25.29, 23.73, 23.93, 22.33, 27.24


----------



## climhazzard (Oct 18, 2011)

*Round 152*

*Avarage: 22.84*

21.56
21.03
24.48
21.56
21.81
(18.22)
(26.20) [pop]
23.13
25.12
24.65
23.65
22.72

First time posting here D:


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 19, 2011)

*Round 152*
*Average of 12: 22.82*

1. 21.31 
2. (33.60) 
3. 19.93 
4. 22.47
5. 23.72
6. 22.49
7. 23.46
8. (19.12)
9. 22.18
10. 25.71
11. 25.36
12. 21.60

An alright average, I have not improved much at all these last several weeks.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Oct 19, 2011)

*Round 152*
*Average: 25.60*

25.67
29.26
23.90
18.84 (personal best, unlucky)
24.54
23.53
29.12
32.04
25.56
25.25
23.03
26.12


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 20, 2011)

24.33, 24.78, 22.48, 31.05, 22.72, 29.72, 24.31, 24.55, 21.31, 23.30, 26.47, 25.05
avg 24.77
mean 25.01
crap! that's why no one should cube tired.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 152: 17.97 20.84 18.86 17.97 20.08 21.66 19.84 28.88 21.43 21.91 23.27 22.38 = 20.82
Round 151: 21.03 21.34 21.84 19.80 21.22 20.84 15.49 18.18 18.72 19.97 20.68 20.36 = 20.21
Round 150: 20.71 16.43 11.34 22.03 25.16 20.72 21.93 21.34 21.09 23.36 21.21 17.33 = 20.62

Round 150
Scramble 3. B2 R' B L' B F' D' F2 L' U F2 D' U2 R' U' R2 U R2
Solution: x2 F' D R' B L', U R' U' R, U' R U' R' U' R U2 R', U2 L U L', U2 L' U L, U' f R U R' U' f' U'
Time = 11.34


----------



## Carson (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 152
Average: 24.43*

Times:
32.60, 23.35, 19.04, 24.75, 23.18, 27.40, 23.33, 25.56, 25.96, 24.63, 25.28, 20.84

I am amazed that this average was not much worse. I started off with what would have been a good time, had I not screwed up the cross... The 11th solve would also have been very nice had I not done the wrong OLL the first time. All things considered; I'm happy with the 24.xx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 152 Results*​

samkli	19.61
CommaYou	19.78
iEnjoyCubing	19.89
Selkie	20.66
Mike Hughey	21.59
Bilbo	22.82
climhazzard	22.84
Carson	24.43
ZeeK	24.77
Olji	24.83
Casnova	25.6
curtishousley	26.87

iEnjoyCubing is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

AvGalen	20.82

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 24, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 153rd round:

U' F2 L2 U' B' D' U F2 L B2 U F2 U2 F U' R D2 L'
U2 R2 U2 L B L2 B2 D B' R' B' L' F L' D' L D2 L2
L' U2 L D' F' U L2 R' B2 U2 B' L R2 B' L2 B2 L' U'
L2 U' L B2 U' B2 L' U2 R' D B D2 F2 U2 F2 D' F'
D2 R U2 B F' D2 R' U' R' B F L2 B2 U' R' B' R' U2
R' U2 F R U2 R2 B' D' R2 D B2 D B' F2 U F R2
D' F R' F2 L F' L D' U2 L2 U2 L R' U B' D U' L2
U B U' B' D2 R F2 R2 B U' L R U' F' L2 D2 F
L2 D2 R2 B F L U R' B R' B' L2 R U2 R2 B D' B2
B F D' F2 D L2 F2 U' B' D L R' F D2 F D B
F' U' F2 L U B U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 R D F U' L U
D' R' F2 R B D2 B2 L B2 D' U2 R2 U2 B R F D'


----------



## samkli (Oct 20, 2011)

Average: 19.84

20.81
18.73
29.20
20.05
20.39
19.98
14.57 PLL skip!
19.71
20.33
19.86
20.07
18.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 153
21.56
(19.14), 21.94, 23.20, 22.52, 20.62, 19.60, 22.97, 20.05, 24.88, 19.72, (26.27), 20.06

I guess the good news is that this felt like a bad average, yet it was way sub-22. I've gotten faster with the Zhan Chi, but I'm still not sub-20.


----------



## Carson (Oct 20, 2011)

*Round 153
Average: 24.57*

Times:
24.38, 27.58, 24.39, 26.21, DNF(23.73), 27.04, 26.10, 23.34, 19.47, 20.94, 22.98, 22.71

It seems that I always start out rough and equalize things toward the end. Not a great average, but pretty good considering the DNF.


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 20, 2011)

17.91, 13.57, 12.80, 13.79, 17.51, 18.97, 16.39, 17.65, 19.37, 17.45, 15.79, 17.66 = 16.67

i'm annoyed, I can't get good times anymore. the few at the start were lucky but the rest are crap


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 153
19.63
19.35, 21.05, 17.69, 19.50, 18.57, 19.85, (16.57), (21.75), 19.03, 19.88, 20.04, 21.32


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 20, 2011)

Round 153:
Avg of 12: 22.67

Times: 21.74, 24.07+, 25.37, 24.49, 21.31, 21.51, 24.10, 24.84, 19.73, (31.10), 19.55, (18.31)

I don't even know what happened with the 31.10...


----------



## Czery (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 153

*Average of 12: 21.17*
(σ = 2.71) TERRIBLE CONSISTENCY

1. 19.19 
2. 24.90 
3. 17.75 
4. 24.30 
5. 24.92 
6. (38.86) A over lubing pop 
7. 21.07 
8. (17.06) 
9. 20.28 
10. 22.26 
11. 19.86 
12. 17.15 

Maybe I should clean my guhong... 


Hitting a few good and many bad times.


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 153*
*Average of 12: 20.25*

1. 18.00
2. 20.20
3. 25.77
4. 17.80
5. 20.84
6. 21.54
7. 19.11
8. (16.02)
9. (27.12)
10. 21.26
11. 19.36
12. 18.58 pll skip!

I have no clue how this happened, before this I was averaging my usual 23-24 seconds when BAM! I all of a sudden get my PB average of 12  I broke my PB average of 5 within the first 5 solves, and then I broke it again after a few more solves! Also got a nice 16.02 solve that was a tad bit lucky during f2l, and I had a half oll skip (I use 2 look oll). I would be very surprised if I get a sub 21 average next round, as I think this was just a case of good luck.


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 21, 2011)

Round 153

Average: 24.83

19.01
30.20
25.56
20.91
23.81
23.30
20.02
26.66
29.69
27.44
23.96
26.94

I hate that I seem to get one 30+ on every one of these rounds, oh well, I'm still slowly getting better


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Oct 21, 2011)

Avg-20.40
29.69, 20.80, 18.53, 19.36, 18.61, 16.20, 18.26, 19.55, 21.71, 20.69, 24.06, 22.44
Oh, no. Not again.
Cube- lingyun


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 21, 2011)

22.93, 20.21, 30.55, 27.43, 22.11, 21.03, 24.47, 24.05, 23.21, 27.11, 24.58, 22.11
session avg: 23.90 (σ = 1.99)


----------



## climhazzard (Oct 21, 2011)

*Round 153:
Average: 21.22*

01. *21.60* U' F2 L2 U' B' D' U F2 L B2 U F2 U2 F U' R D2 L'
02. *19.15* U2 R2 U2 L B L2 B2 D B' R' B' L' F L' D' L D2 L2
03. *21.31* L' U2 L D' F' U L2 R' B2 U2 B' L R2 B' L2 B2 L' U'
04. *31.26* L2 U' L B2 U' B2 L' U2 R' D B D2 F2 U2 F2 D' F'
05. *18.93* D2 R U2 B F' D2 R' U' R' B F L2 B2 U' R' B' R' U2
06. *23.10* R' U2 F R U2 R2 B' D' R2 D B2 D B' F2 U F R2
07. *18.90* D' F R' F2 L F' L D' U2 L2 U2 L R' U B' D U' L2
08. *18.63* U B U' B' D2 R F2 R2 B U' L R U' F' L2 D2 F
09. *21.58* L2 D2 R2 B F L U R' B R' B' L2 R U2 R2 B D' B2
10. *22.35* B F D' F2 D L2 F2 U' B' D L R' F D2 F D B
11. *19.90* F' U' F2 L U B U' F R2 F2 U2 L2 R D F U' L U
12. *17.89* D' R' F2 R B D2 B2 L B2 D' U2 R2 U2 B R F D'


Damn that 4th solve :/ Lots of mistakes


----------



## Mikel (Oct 22, 2011)

*Average: 21.63*
Round 153

Standard Deviation: 2.54
Best Time: 17.53
Worst Time: 41.81
Individual Times:
1.	21.50	
2.	17.86	
3.	19.47	
4.	18.71	
5.	27.88	
6.	(41.81)	Would have been a 17, but I screwed up PLL XD
7.	23.38	
8.	19.77	
9.	22.19	
10.	23.65	
11.	21.90	
12.	(17.53)

It started out great, but didn't end too well.


----------



## crocuber (Oct 22, 2011)

*Average: 22.11*

1. 20.91
2. 23.15
3. 23.99
4. 22.26
5. 23.69
6. 19.71
7. (24.32)
8. 23.07
9. 23.91
10. 20.25
11. 20.16
12. (15.23)
Cube: DaYan ZhanChi


----------



## AndersB (Oct 22, 2011)

ROUND 153

Average:19.68

20.14, 16.46, (15.66, PLL-SKIP), 19.99, (22.22), 20.44, 19.63, 21.05, 17.56, 21.91, 22.04, 17.53

Kind of funny...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 153

20.70
20.09
20.81
23.57
21.75
17.00
22.99
22.26
17.76
23.75

Average: 21.30

I'm not really disappointed or anything. Really, I was pretty happy with the average. Not too many good solves, but I was very consistent in the 20-21 range. Even if I did achieve sub-20 and graduated, I would have stayed with the thread, because to be honest those 2 averages were pretty lucky. I won't leave until I'm getting sub-20s with little warming up.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.00
worst time: 23.75

current avg5: 21.79 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 20.17 (σ = 1.85)

current avg12: 21.30 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 21.30 (σ = 1.62)

session avg: 21.30 (σ = 1.62)
session mean: 21.15


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 23, 2011)

*Round 153*

17.86 
21.17 
23.42 
17.28
17.84 
19.43 
21.28 
23.00 
22.41 
22.03 
18.26 
17.23 

Average: 20.10

I've been really inconsistently sub 20. I'll check progress here...


----------



## Carson (Oct 23, 2011)

On a side note: I got my first ever sub-20 ao5 today!


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

(19.44), 19.70, 22.63, 23.14, 19.84, 19.79, 20.49, 20.23, 19.57, 23.02, (23.63), 19.77 = 20.82.


----------



## conn9 (Oct 23, 2011)

Round 153
Average of 12: 21.78

21.49
26.00
23.04
21.73
(35.89) lol
18.83
18.91
25.07
22.82
19.81
(18.82)
20.14

Some really inconsistent solves there, but that accurately shows my current average now. That 35 contained an 8 second cross, 2 f2l fails, an OLL fail and a g perm


----------



## Selkie (Oct 23, 2011)

*Round 153

Average: 21.49*

19.72, 24.96, 15.88, 22.84, 22.03, 20.83, 19.30, 22.25, 18.64, 24.06, 22.70, 22.54

A complete mixed bag of inconsistency. Not half surprising with nearly a week of no practice with a business trip followed by a visit to family. Nice non lucky single though.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.88
worst time: 24.96

current avg5: 22.50 (σ = 0.19)
best avg5: 20.72 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 21.49 (σ = 1.68)
best avg12: 21.49 (σ = 1.68)

session avg: 21.49 (σ = 1.68)
session mean: 21.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

*Round 153 Results*​

CommaYou	19.63
AndersB	19.68
samkli	19.84
Mudkip	20.10
Bilbo	20.25
Jaycee	20.82
Czery	21.17
climhazzard	21.22
iEnjoyCubing	21.30
Selkie	21.49
Mike Hughey	21.56
Mikel	21.63
conn9	21.78
crocuber	22.11
Divineskulls	22.67
ZeeK	23.90
Carson	24.57
curtishousley	24.83

CommaYou (again), AndersB, and samkli are just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	16.67
IMSLOW1097	20.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 27, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 154th round:

L' R D B' L U B D2 F2 U2 R' F' R B2 L R2 U'
R2 F2 R2 B' U L2 B2 U' F R B2 D2 B U L' U F' U2
U' B2 R B2 U R2 B U' B' R' D U2 F' D' R' F R'
B2 L2 F2 D' U2 L2 U F D' R D U2 L U B' R' F
D2 B2 L' R' D2 F' D L2 D2 F2 D R' B L2 U2 B F2 R'
F' L B2 U F U B' D' B' D' F' D2 L' U' F' D2 F2 U'
F2 L R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 B' D F' L2 D2 B L U2 R2
R2 B2 R U2 F D2 B U' B' D' F' U B' L2 B D F2 R
F R B2 F2 R F L' B2 F2 U' L B2 D2 R D F' L' U'
F U' B' D2 F' D2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 B D U2 F' L' R2
D' L2 F2 R' D' F' R' U2 B2 U' L' B D2 U B2 R B'
F U' L B F' U F' L B L U' B2 U' L' F D' R2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 24, 2011)

Round 154
21.57
23.41, 22.60, 20.88, 20.67, 22.20, 24.16, 20.92, 18.98, 19.10, 22.74, (17.45), (25.26)

I'm definitely doing better with the new cube. But I still make too many mistakes. This time I wrote down all the bad mistakes that I had in this average. I'd say this is pretty typical for me. Do other people who are just a little over 20 seconds on average make this many bad stupid mistakes like this, or is it just me?

1: On very first turn, turned the wrong face because corner cutting worked differently than I expected. Probably cost me two seconds undoing and starting over.
6: Did wrong OLL, so two OLLs. The worst part is, the wrong one I did was harder than the one I should have done. I realized I had done the wrong one about 3 moves into it.
10: Inserted a pair wrong and had to take it back out and reinsert it.
12: Miscalculated the cross, badly. Probably a 5 second cross since I had to figure it out again once I messed it up.


----------



## CommaYou (Oct 24, 2011)

Round 154
19.88
20.59, 21.42, 19.72, (17.75), 20.24, 19.94, (22.50), 18.77, 18.89, 20.89, 19.61, 18.77

Finally


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 24, 2011)

Round 154
*22.28*
21.15, 25.76, 25.59+, 23.74, 25.44, 21.12+, 23.06, 18.39, 20.56, 18.74, 22.02, 21.36 
Awful first half, but I picked it up.


----------



## crocuber (Oct 24, 2011)

*Average: 21.83*

1. 21.24
2. 25.68
3. 19.40
4. 22.37
5. 21.18
6. (25.82)
7. 24.02
8. 20.02
9. 20.44
10. (19.38)
11. 23.88
12. 20.04


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 154

18.13
20.05
18.55
21.13
23.84
17.91
20.82
20.24
19.06
19.04
17.45

Average: 19.78

Woo! Pulled off sub-20 again  If the last solve was over 20 the whole average would have been over 20  Good thing it was an easy cross!



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.45
worst time: 23.84

current avg5: 19.45 (σ = 0.56)
best avg5: 19.45 (σ = 0.56)

current avg12: 19.78 (σ = 1.47)
best avg12: 19.78 (σ = 1.47)

session avg: 19.78 (σ = 1.47)
session mean: 19.93


----------



## climhazzard (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 154*
*Average: 22.03*

1. 20.11
2. (25.73)
3. 24.16
4. 19.60
5. 25.33
6. (17.04)
7. 21.81
8. 23.12
9. 22.41
10. 19.29
11. 21.68
12. 24.07

Really bad day


----------



## Carson (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 154
Average: 24.87*

Times:
26.79, 24.92, 26.84, 21.15, (20.19), 22.25, 23.12, (1:00.48), 25.81, 22.08, 30.35, 25.35

I was pretty distracted when I did this average, and didn't take much time to warm up. The 1:00+ was a pretty bad pop, and I put an edge back in flipped. The :30 was a corner edge pair in the weong slot that I didn't catch for awhile. I expected this to be a :27-:28 average, so I was pleasantly suprised that it wasn't any worse than it is.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 154
Average 24.06*

1	(22.18)
2	24.73
3	22.71
4	(27.43)
5	26.43
6	23.64
7	25.32
8	25.09
9	22.23
10	22.42
11	25.09
12	22.89


----------



## Brest (Oct 25, 2011)

Brest

*Average: 20.30*

17.37 18.10 22.99 (33.02) 20.22 17.09 20.62 18.98 19.29 24.33 (15.31) 23.97

Mean: 20.94
Average: 20.30
Best Time: 15.31
Median: 19.76
Worst Time: 33.02
Standard deviation: 4.52


----------



## Selkie (Oct 25, 2011)

*Round 154

Average: 20.37
*
20.86, 18.91, 21.67, 19.87, 19.25, 19.58, 20.37, 22.98, 20.90, 17.23, 25.54, 19.30

Getting closer. Done straight after my new pb ao12 of 19.82.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.23
worst time: 25.54

current avg5: 21.06 (σ = 1.51)
best avg5: 19.57 (σ = 0.25)

current avg12: 20.37 (σ = 1.20)
best avg12: 20.37 (σ = 1.20)

session avg: 20.37 (σ = 1.20)
session mean: 20.54


----------



## angham (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 154: Average: 20.49 (PB ao12 woo)
Times: 20.81, 21.38, 21.57, 19.31, 19.80, 18.49, 21.16, (21.67), (17.72), 21.45, 21.66, 19.27
A combination of luck, concentration and actually planning the whole eoline for once


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 154
Average: 25.24

23.64
23.31
26.00
27.42
27.89
25.40
25.60
21.12
25.92
24.45
24.70
25.94

Not such a good average for how I have been doing. For the first time I have had success with the whole 'slow down during F2L' this week, but I think I got too excited with the average that I sped up a bit which overall slowed me down a bit.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 25, 2011)

Round 154
I wanted to get my guhong before I posted this average and graduate. Just got it today but I hate how I got the pink one (ran out of black).
19.56, 17.81, 20.74, 21.34, 16.15, 19.07, 21.78, 13.01, 20.33, 17.49, 15.52, 21.13 = *18.91*


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 26, 2011)

*Round 154*
*Average of 12: 21.15*

1. 21.30
2. 18.54
3. 18.16
4. (18.07)
5. 23.43
6. 23.34
7. 21.25
8. 21.24
9. 21.32
10. 20.07
11. (23.63)
12. 22.89

Not quite as good as last round, but still a good average for me. I started out great, but I slowed down a bit from there. All of the times were sub 24, and I was somewhat consistent for once.


----------



## matotaos1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm a fairly new cuber. I'm joining this thread to motivate myself to become sub 20 before my first competition in December.

Round 154
*Average of 12: 23.45*

22.93
23.28
25.33
22.56
(25.35)
23.46
21.91
22.28
(19.62)
24.97
24.60
23.22


----------



## conn9 (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 154

Average of 12: *19.87* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(25.55), (17.06), 19.91, 22.07, 18.60, 18.31, 20.83, 22.34, 19.56, 20.50, 18.72, 17.89


----------



## Krag (Oct 26, 2011)

Round 154
*average=20.66*
20.00, 20.05, 19.25, 21.50, 25.54, 24.33, (26.98), 19.08, 18.86, (18.67), 18.72, 19.26


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 26, 2011)

*round 154*

14.16, *(12.57), (19.03)*, 16.10, 16.28, 13.50, 18.66, 15.91, 13.21, 16.78, 15.16, 16.84 = *15.66*

some easy scrambles there :3


----------



## Czery (Oct 26, 2011)

*Session average: 23.25* (σ = 2.15)
1. 24.73 
2. 22.84 
3. 26.03 
4. (28.05) 
5. 19.94 
6. 23.28 
7. 21.38 
8. 20.72 
9. 24.13 
10. 22.50 
11. 26.97 
12. (18.72) 

Recognition rusty.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (Oct 27, 2011)

Is it okay if I join in here? I used to be around the 15 second mark around 5 months ago but I had this urge to get back into. I'm hoping I"ll stick with this again because this was my favorite hobby.
So here's my first Ao12 in about 4-5 months so don't laugh .

17.31, 19.94, 20.13, 21.71, 21.17, 18.20, 17.74, 20.51, 21.85, 23.74, 20.33, 20.01
best time: 17.31
worst time: 23.74

current avg5: 20.90 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 19.83 (σ = 1.23)

current avg12: 20.16 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 20.16 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 20.16 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 20.22

Thanks  - Nick


----------



## RaresB (Oct 27, 2011)

OH 
Times 
25.54, 25.44, 28.48, 26.60, 25.61, 26.62, 22.24, 26.14, 16.81, 25.82, 22.60, 22.99
Stats
best time: 16.81
worst time: 28.48
session avg: *24.96 *


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 27, 2011)

25.37, 18.97, 22.92, 21.55, 26.36, 27.11, 23.66, 25.68, 21.97, 21.86, 24.00, 22.13
avg: 23.55
mean: 23.47


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Is it okay if I join in here? I used to be around the 15 second mark around 5 months ago but I had this urge to get back into. I'm hoping I"ll stick with this again because this was my favorite hobby.
> So here's my first Ao12 in about 4-5 months so don't laugh .
> 
> 17.31, 19.94, 20.13, 21.71, 21.17, 18.20, 17.74, 20.51, 21.85, 23.74, 20.33, 20.01
> ...


 
Woo! Back into it!

I feel bad for saying this but I forgot about you lol. Haven't seen you post in a while.


----------



## SlechtValk (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 154 = 30.56 Ao12*

30.63, 31.12, 37.51, 31.06, 30.51, 32.97, 27.33, 27.45, 23.13, 29.41, 28.35, 36.80

Mostly happy about this run. A new single PB (with PLL skip) and a new Ao5 PB (27.71)
A bit annoyed about the 37.51 and the 36.80.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 154 Results*​

Yuxuibbs	18.91
iEnjoyCubing	19.78
conn9	19.87
CommaYou	19.88
OMGitsSolved	20.16
Brest	20.30
Selkie	20.37
angham	20.49
Krag	20.66
Bilbo	21.15
Mike Hughey	21.57
crocuber	21.83
climhazzard	22.03
Divineskulls	22.28
Czery	23.25
matotaos1	23.45
ZeeK	23.55
Casnova	24.06
Carson	24.87
pwnAge (OH)	24.96
curtishousley	25.24
SlechtValk	30.56

Congratulations to CommaYou and Yuxuibbs, who graduate this round!

OMGitsSolved, it looks like you never properly graduated here, so I'll treat you as a regular competitor until you do graduate.

To anyone who missed out on this round because of my mistake, I'm sorry - I apparently had the wrong end date on the post of scrambles. I didn't want to make others wait until Monday for the next round, so I'm going ahead and closing 154 now. I'll try not to make that mistake again.

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

chrissyD	15.66

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 31, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 155th round:

U' B F L2 B2 L F2 D' L U F' L B' D B F' U'
D2 L D' L F D L R2 F L' F L' D L F' L2 B'
D2 U F2 U2 L D2 L2 F2 R' F D' R B2 L2 U L' D' U2 B'
B F' R' U2 L' B2 R F2 L B D2 B F' L2 F2 L F' U'
U R D R U2 R' F D R B D U2 B D' U' B U' R2
L' F2 R2 D B L2 F L D B' R' B2 R2 D' B D' B' U'
F2 R' D2 R' B R B F' L2 B' L' U' F2 U' F D' R F
D2 U L2 D2 R D R F2 L' R' B R F' L2 R D U F
R B2 R2 F' L' B' L U2 L' B2 F L U' F D F2 R U
D L2 D2 R F' R B F R D' B D R B2 L' F R2
B U2 B' U' F D L' D R' B F2 D' L2 R' B2 D L2 U2
L2 B2 D2 U' L R2 F' R' U2 B' F R' U' R' F L' R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 155
21.87
22.03, 22.39, 20.38, 21.24, (20.31), 24.09, 20.71, 20.98, 21.94, 22.76, (25.14), 22.22

Very consistent; sub-22 average, but no sub-20 solves. Kind of ridiculous, actually. At least I didn't have very many big mistakes this time.


----------



## Brest (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 155
19.92
27.67 (29.80) 20.63 19.30 16.46 17.62 18.21 19.27 24.13 (14.08) 18.04 17.88

Terrible start with consecutive pops to ruin a relatively good average.



Spoiler



Mean: 20.26
Average: 19.92
Best Time: 14.08
Median: 18.74
Worst Time: 29.80
Standard deviation: 4.45

lol 10th scramble *actual spoiler alert*


Spoiler



D L2 D2 R F' R B F R D' B D R B2 L' F R2

y2 R' U2 L u' y' r U' r' // XXcross
d' L' U' L U2 y' L' U' L // 3rd pair
U2 F' U F U2 R U R' // 4th pair
U' r U r' R U R' U' r U' r' // OLL
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // Tperm

14.08sec : 48htm/3.41ftps : 52etm/3.69ftps

2nd attempt with better cross and a ZBLL!
L' R2 U2 R u' U R // XXcross
U' R U R2' F R y L' // 3rd pair
U R U' R' d' L' U L // 4th pair
L U2 L D l' U2 l D' L2 U2 // ZBLL


----------



## Mikel (Oct 27, 2011)

*Average: 21.02*
Round 155

Standard Deviation: 1.97
Best Time: 17.91
Worst Time: 24.43
Individual Times:
1.	18.22	
2.	23.63	
3.	22.91	
4.	19.19	
5.	19.02	
6.	23.28	
7.	(24.43)	
8.	20.40	
9.	24.30	
10.	(17.91)	
11.	20.22	
12.	19.03


----------



## Divineskulls (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 155*

*22.81*

(16.35), 16.50, (40.83), 22.66, 27.47, 21.57, 25.85+, 19.06, 23.81, 25.85+, 22.08, 23.27 


Terribly inconsistent. :/ Forgot the Oll on the 40.83, Pll skip on the 16.50, and really, super easy cross and f2l on the 16.35.


----------



## crocuber (Oct 27, 2011)

*Round 155*

*Average:21.99
*
1. 17.53
2. 23.63
3. 24.38
4. (25.57)
5. 20.39
6. 22.27
7. 23.33
8. (17.33)
9. 22.23
10. 22.73
11. 20.86
12. 22.58


----------



## curtishousley (Oct 27, 2011)

Round 155
Average: 22.36

24.29
22.20
22.78
24.04
19.17
19.83
21.92
18.64
21.79
28.97
25.74
21.84

Nice, a PB average of 12. Slowing down during F2L has helped out a lot


----------



## Akash Rupela (Oct 28, 2011)

AVERAGE=20.93

1. 23.74
2. 18.63
3. 20.87
4. 20.14
5. 17.36
6. 20.23
7. 24.55
8. 20.55
9. 24.95
10. 17.89
11. 27.46
12. 17.74

Comment- not bad, specially 3 sub18 solves in an average


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 155

19.99
21.54
19.63
22.11
20.80
19.65
21.76
20.61
21.38
21.61
21.55
22.23

Average: 21.10

Good average. Extremely consistent and my worst time was only 22.23. Not too many good solves though.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.63
worst time: 22.23

current avg5: 21.52 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 20.66 (σ = 0.78)

current avg12: 21.10 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 21.10 (σ = 0.76)

session avg: 21.10 (σ = 0.76)
session mean: 21.07


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2011)

*Round 155

Average: 19.94*

19.87, 21.26, 19.80, 20.50, 19.98, 17.42, 18.28, 20.41, 23.25, 18.78, 19.41, 21.14

Really pleased, especially considering done at nightime and a beer or two on board, with tomorrow on annual leave! First forum sub 20 ao12. But it did feel lucky and under no illusion that next round wont be another 20.x, like 9 of the last 12 rounds! 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.42
worst time: 23.25

current avg5: 20.32 (σ = 0.71)
best avg5: 19.16 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 19.94 (σ = 0.90)
best avg12: 19.94 (σ = 0.90)

session avg: 19.94 (σ = 0.90)
session mean: 20.01


----------



## matotaos1 (Oct 28, 2011)

*Round 154

Average: 22.61*

(15.28) 
23.20
21.26
22.35
20.62
20.72
22.86
(27.66)
26.38
17.21
24.63
26.85

Easy cross and F2l pairs and 1 look OLL on the 15.28. Very slow F2l for the last few solves. But overall quite good.


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 28, 2011)

*Round 155*
*Average of 12: 21.75*

1. 24.02
2. (25.96)
3. 22.21
4. (19.63)
5. 21.45
6. 19.77
7. 19.92
8. 21.66
9. 22.41
10. 22.85
11. 20.31
12. 22.93

Alright average, at least I am staying sub 22 for a while. The first few solves were pretty bad, but I got better as I went on.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Oct 28, 2011)

Round 155
1(16.93) 
2 35.68 
3 17.18 
4 24.18, 
5 21.44,
6 (DNF) Cube EXPLOSION lol lunhui a failed v perm. My v perm = Rw' F R F' Rw U Rw' F R' F' Rw U2 R U2 R'. I execute it differently with X's and what not and man do I need a new v perm.
7 22.76, 
8 21.89,
9 20.23, 
10 20.20,
11 21.30,
12 22.34, 
Avg12= 22.19
I should've warmed up before this. Next comp is going down.
A pretty bad average considering the scrambles.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 28, 2011)

yeah i'm new here so i'm guessing we use avg 10 of 12

25.14
29.90
27.54
40.04 (fail)
(DNF)
24.75
25.67
35.18
29.46
23.67
29.75
34.35

yeah so not quite sub 30 i know this thread is sub 20 but i usually get around 28 my average is

30.18


----------



## Carson (Oct 28, 2011)

*Round 155
Average: 23.32*

Times:
22.00, 23.76, 20.61, 24.32, 21.86, 22.82, 26.40, 23.90, (27.80), (19.38), 21.82, 25.74

Pretty good for me at the moment. There should have been two additional sub-20 solves in this average, but I start to get nervous when I have a few consecutive good solves. (how sad is that?) The 27.80 was a "5 F2L Pairs" solve


----------



## Brest (Oct 28, 2011)

Selkie said:


> *Average: 19.94*
> 
> 19.87, 21.26, 19.80, 20.50, 19.98, 17.42, 18.28, 20.41, 23.25, 18.78, 19.41, 21.14
> 
> Really pleased, especially considering done at nightime and a beer or two on board, with tomorrow on annual leave! First forum sub 20 ao12. But it did feel lucky and under no illusion that next round wont be another 20.x, like 9 of the last 12 rounds!


Awesome job Selkie! :tu It's like a holiday present. =)


----------



## samkli (Oct 28, 2011)

Average: 20.74

20.66
20.18
20.52
27.08
16.16
17.81
22.21
18.49
21.11
20.43
23.31
22.69


----------



## Selkie (Oct 28, 2011)

Brest said:


> Awesome job Selkie! :tu It's like a holiday present. =)


 
Why thank you sir 

Just need some bad lighting and beer at the UK Open and I'll be set now


----------



## ZeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

17.83, 23.00, 28.63, 21.96, 24.43, 26.59, 25.69, 21.58, 25.18, 20.50, 25.52, 25.81
session avg: 24.03 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 23.89
im getting worse instead of better


----------



## Krag (Oct 29, 2011)

Round 155
*average=19.88*
20.55, 21.45, 20.03, (17.04), 18.57, 20.41, 20.22, 20.47, (23.93), 19.33, 17.87, 19.94


----------



## purplepirate (Oct 29, 2011)

bleh no sub 20s
average=22.80
22.61, 21.70, (20.91), (27.90), 24.18, 21.93, 23.70, 22.05, 23.86, 23.33, 21.81, 22.80


----------



## Czery (Oct 30, 2011)

Round 155
*
Session average: 22.78*
1. 21.44 
2. (15.89 [OLL skip] ) 
3. (31.40 [v perm] ) 
4. 21.16 [v perm]
5. 27.30 [v perm]
6. 22.22 
7. 24.46 
8. 19.07 
9. 26.54 [e perm]
10. 22.40 [e perm]
11. 21.64 [ e perm]
12. 21.60 

I'm getting my worst perms.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 30, 2011)

13.54, (11.65), (16.50), 14.49, 14.27, 15.78, 14.21, 13.96, 13.85, 13.19, 13.13, 12.17 = *13.86*

Fighting for sub14 in the last few solves.


----------



## Mudkip (Oct 31, 2011)

Round 155

20.62
20.83
18.30
18.47
18.14
20.99
21.02
25.35
20.52
21.31
16.31
17.19

I almost didn't make it..I pretty much got the worst PLLs you could ask for.

Average: 19.92


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 155 Results*​

Krag	19.88
Brest	19.92
Mudkip	19.92
Selkie	19.94
samkli	20.74
Akash Rupela	20.93
Mikel	21.02
iEnjoyCubing	21.10
Bilbo	21.75
Mike Hughey	21.87
crocuber	21.99
LeighzerCuber	22.19
curtishousley	22.36
matotaos1	22.61
Czery	22.78
purplepirate	22.80
Divineskulls	22.81
Carson	23.32
ZeeK	24.03
cubecraze1	30.18

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.86

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 3, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 156th round:

L B' U L D' L B' D' L2 U' R' U2 B2 D L' B D U2
R' D' F D2 B2 L' D' B' L D2 U' R D2 L' U2 R
U' L' B R U2 F' D' B' L B2 F' U2 L2 F2 R U F2 L'
L2 R2 F' L2 B2 D B' U R' B' R F2 R2 F L2 D L'
U' F' L2 D' R B L2 U' F U2 L R U' F2 R U' B' L
U' L R2 D L' F' U R' D' F' L2 B2 L R' D' U L'
F' D' B2 D2 L2 R U R U' L' F R B2 F' D R B D'
D2 R U L' D' U B2 R' D2 F U R2 F2 L U2 L' B U'
F2 D' R' B D U' F L2 R D2 F' L D2 R2 U2 F D' U'
L' U R' U2 B2 D B D' L D' L2 D U B' D2 L2 R2 U2
D L' R' F2 R' F L' D' U B' U' B' F' R U2 L2 B2
D B2 D L' F2 U R D R2 B2 F' U' F U2 B R' F2 U'


----------



## samkli (Oct 31, 2011)

Average: 18.96 New PB!

26.72
18.15
19.26
18.04
16.98
20.87
18.71
16.43
21.70
20.14
18.88
16.88


----------



## Carson (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 156
Average: 22.94*

Times:
24.95, 20.27, 26.85, 20.68, (20.13), 21.83, 21.88, 24.11, 26.12, (DNF(21.67)), 20.67, 22.08

This average felt really nice, and I believe it may be the fastest I have posted in this thread. I still don't know what happened with the DNF. I had a "righty" J perm, and looked up as I was executing it. When I stopped the timer, I looked at the cube and it was completely jumbled... it looked freshly scrambled. Had the DNF counted, the average would have been 22.43.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2011)

Round 156
22.10
19.84, 23.76, 23.42, 21.45, 21.62, (29.06), 19.08, 21.68, 24.84, (16.16), 20.39, 24.88

Other than the 16.16, this average felt terrible. But I guess that means I must have improved, since 6 months ago, anything this close to 22 would have been good for me.


----------



## icuber (Oct 31, 2011)

26.43, 21.78, 33.85, 23.16, 26.92, 23.96, 23.97, 24.33, 26.05, 24.47, 23.05, 27.42 = avg 24.98


----------



## SlechtValk (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, bit late... Was busy last weekend, had my first tournament (Dutch Open)

*Round 155*

38.83, 36.74, 33.50, 32.51, 28.19, 27.62, 33.68, 28.81, 32.19, 32.91, 30.07, 33.90

Ao12: 32.25

Hmmm... feels like I'm in the wrong competition...
--
Hans


----------



## Bilbo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 156*
*Average of 12: 21.23*

1. 19.82
2. (18.81)
3. (24.27)
4. 20.17
5. 20.32
6. 23.88
7. 19.99
8. 20.13
9. 23.50
10. 22.97
11. 20.79
12. 20.76

This could have been a lot better, but I'm still pleased with another sub 22 average.


----------



## crocuber (Oct 31, 2011)

*Round 156*

*Average: 21.71*

1. 23.43
2. 23.02
3. 19.16
4. 22.57
5. 21.87
6. 20.66
7. 19.95
8. (18.93)
9. 21.49
10. 24.60
11. 20.30
12. (27.23)


----------



## onlyleftname (Oct 31, 2011)

First time 

*Average: 20.07*

Round 156:
1. (28.40)
2. 18.77
3. 23.44
4. 17.02
5. 20.17
6. 18.72
7. 19.46
8. (15.70)
9. 19.66
10. 20.40
11. 22.90
12. 20.19

Fastest average I've ever had?



Spoiler



best time: 15.70
worst time: 28.40

current avg5: 20.08 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 18.40 (σ = 1.02)

current avg12: 20.07 (σ = 1.81)
best avg12: 20.07 (σ = 1.81)

session avg: 20.07 (σ = 1.81)
session mean: 20.40


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 156

21.04
19.13
20.19
17.19
17.97
19.92
19.90
18.44
21.39
24.02
18.70
20.45

Average: 19.71

Good average. Times got a little mixed up since I'm using CCT for the first time, but I fixed everything 



Spoiler



Average: 19.71
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 17.19
Worst Time: 24.02


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 156
Average: 23.00

24.91
24.28
22.64
19.66
21.93
21.92
25.45
23.47
29.66
18.92
24.61
21.17


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 1, 2011)

Round 156
Ao12: 22.23
24.51, 20.93+, 20.80, 23.02+, 20.80, 25.43, 19.67, 23.83, 20.80, 28.46, 22.48, 19.27 

I need to work on look-ahead, big time. x.x


----------



## matotaos1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Round 156
Average: 22.62
*
20.12
20.09
24.23
23.73
(18.42)
21.88
23.88
(26.28)
21.08
23.17
25.12
22.93


----------



## Selkie (Nov 1, 2011)

*Round 156

Average: 19.70*

19.38, 19.73, 18.55, 19.33, 18.41, 21.50, 23.44, 16.96, 22.87, 19.72, 20.47, 17.03

Started great then got a bit shaky. After solve 11 the session average was 19.99 so I knew I needed a sub 20 and did not feel confident but got a good solve. Those members following this thread in recent months will probably recall me saying I am improving going really slow, then speeding up, then going slow etc etc. I think I found what was holding me back from sub20. Yes I was looking ahead all the time having tried to use that advice from starting speed cubing. However the point at which I switched from the inserting pair to tracking next was too late. I would still be looking at the inserting pair for 3-4 turns then switching, those turns make all the difference. However I have done that for so many months it a real battle getting my eyes to switch earlier as it is what I have done for months. When I can persuade them and my brain it usually a sub 20 average, just need to make it so its second nature.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.96
worst time: 23.44

current avg5: 19.07 (σ = 1.48)
best avg5: 19.07 (σ = 1.48)

current avg12: 19.70 (σ = 1.56)
best avg12: 19.70 (σ = 1.56)

session avg: 19.70 (σ = 1.56)
session mean: 19.78


----------



## Brest (Nov 1, 2011)

20.66
21.18 (14.67) 19.90 22.42 23.02 23.50 22.66 17.92 18.09 (28.79) 16.68 21.23

Just did a sub 20 average of 50 just before this. If I solve like this for a forum competition, what will I be like at a live comp? >_>

Mean: 20.84
Average: 20.66
Best Time: 14.67
Median: 21.21
Worst Time: 28.79
Standard deviation: 3.58


----------



## Krag (Nov 2, 2011)

Round 156
*Average=20.41*
19.40, (14.63), 20.34, (34.12), 20.51, 19.44, 22.85, 17.99, 24.32, 20.06, 17.57, 21.65


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 2, 2011)

*Round 156*

Average of 12: 19.79

19.78 20.77 20.69 (17.28) 17.34 18.34 19.97 18.15 19.80 21.83 21.21 (21.91)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hah.

13.09, 14.21, 11.31, 14.58, 12.64, 10.98, 17.96, 13.99, 14.96, 14.78, 16.25, 14.08 = *13.99*


----------



## ZeeK (Nov 3, 2011)

21.59, 24.84, 21.36, 27.21, 24.43, 19.71, 22.13, 25.69, 26.31, 21.66, 26.97, 21.86
session avg: 23.68 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 23.65


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2011)

*Round 156 Results*​

samkli	18.96
Selkie	19.70
iEnjoyCubing	19.71
Yttrium	19.79
onlyleftname	20.07
Krag	20.41
Brest	20.66
Bilbo	21.23
crocuber	21.71
Mike Hughey	22.10
Divineskulls	22.23
matotaos1	22.62
Carson	22.94
curtishousley	23.00
Zeek	23.65
icuber	24.98
SlechtValk	32.25

Selkie is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.99

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 7, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 157th round:

F' U2 L D2 L' B L' R F L' B D' L U' B2 R F' U'
B R2 F' R B F R' B D F' R' F L U2 L F2 R' U'
R2 U2 F U' F U B' D2 R' D2 L' B' F D' R F2 R
U R' D' L2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R B' F' D' B' L2 D U2
D2 F D B2 R2 D' B L U' F2 L2 F' D L' B D U R'
B2 D2 R U R B' U B2 F U L2 D R F U2 F L' U'
L D' L F L' D' R U B2 D' B' F2 L2 F2 D' R' D' U'
U' B2 F' D U L2 U' R U2 R2 U' B' F U2 R D2 R
U2 F2 L B' L2 R2 D2 L' F2 U F D2 R' F2 L2 D F2 U
D' U' R2 U B2 R' D U L2 F L D' F R2 D2 B' L R2 D'
D' R F2 D' U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D U2 B' U' F U2 L2 R U2
B' L R' D L2 B' R2 B D' U L B' F2 L F U' L2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2011)

Round 157
22.39
(28.76), 19.97, 25.99, 21.68, 25.87, 21.60, 20.62, 20.90, 20.68, (18.44), 22.64, 23.95

The first five solves were terrible; I guess I should have warmed up first.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 3, 2011)

No warmup...blegh. Not sub14 :-/

17.90, 13.66, 14.67, 12.57, 14.92, 15.31, 12.57, 14.50, 14.04, 13.93, 14.30, 12.27 = *14.05*.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 3, 2011)

Round 157
22.05
24.96, 20.93, 19.44, (18.25), (29.03), 24.86, 24.45, 21.09, 21.37, 23.86, 18.65, 20.92 

So close to sub-22. x.x


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 3, 2011)

Round 157:
Average: *20.49*
19.94, 19.29, (24.69), 19.25, 20.05, 21.36, 19.85, 22.38, 20.86, 20.11, 21.81, (18.46)

best time: 18.46
worst time: 24.69

current avg5: 20.93 (σ = 0.70)
best avg5: 19.76 (σ = 0.33)

current avg12: 20.49 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 20.49 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 20.49 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 20.67


----------



## samkli (Nov 3, 2011)

Average: 19.72

18.11
18.86
18.72
21.42
23.16
19.76
19.96
17.76
24.88
21.59
16.78
17.85


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 3, 2011)

*Round 157*
*Average of 12: 21.00*

1. 21.55
2. (15.46)
3. 20.68
4. 22.88
5. 22.21
6. 17.81
7. 19.51
8. 18.84
9. 22.32
10. 19.46
11. (25.83)
12. 24.78

Just one more measly second, how hard could that be? Haha, anyway I had a nice 15 second solve thanks to an easy x-cross, but my look ahead somehow needs to get better if I want to reduce my times.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 157
Average: 23.84

25.89
24.96
20.96
21.83
22.39
25.50
28.16
25.76
24.51
20.34
22.68
23.89

Hmm, I feel I am in one of those lulls of improvement, Having a hard time but I guess it gets much harder at this level lol.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 4, 2011)

*Round 157

Average: 22.92*

21.07, 21.52, 21.22, 23.22, 20.51, 21.39, 25.01, 27.04, 21.94, 20.24, 26.33, 29.20

Well what can I say? What utter rubbish. Two consecutive sub 20 thread averages followed by an average without a single sub 20. I cannot even begin to explain what was bad about the average; best summed up as everything!

number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.24
worst time: 29.20

current avg5: 25.10 (σ = 2.26)
best avg5: 21.27 (σ = 0.19)

current avg12: 22.92 (σ = 2.25)
best avg12: 22.92 (σ = 2.25)

session avg: 22.92 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 23.22


----------



## purplepirate (Nov 4, 2011)

average: 21.89
21.64, 19.74, 23.01, 21.80, 22.54, 23.81, 23.13, 20.84, 19.05, 25.93, 21.65, 20.71


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 4, 2011)

Round 157

20.22
18.84
22.96
20.94
19.52
16.15
21.06
18.77
17.15
21.71
20.25
19.97

Average: 19.84

Going to Indiana on a high note  Good average, worst solve was only 22.96. Oh, and Selkie, if it's any consolation, that's happened to me. Don't worry, you will get it very soon!



Spoiler



Average: 19.84
Standard Deviation: 1.15
Best Time: 16.15
Worst Time: 22.96


----------



## Czery (Nov 4, 2011)

average: 24.69
1. 31.14 
2. 19.40 
3. (34.92) 
4. 24.31 
5. 28.95 
6. 24.03 
7. 24.10 
8. 22.02 
9. 24.66 
10. 23.36 
11. (16.77) 
12. 24.87 

(σ = 3.12)

yay for inconsistency


----------



## Carson (Nov 4, 2011)

*Round 157
Average: 25.22*

Times:
21.26, (15.98), 22.84, 26.06, 19.26, 24.24, 25.27, 23.78, 32.56, 30.41, (47.33), 26.54

To say that I am furious over this average would be a drastic understatement. I got off to a great start, including one of only three sub-16 solves ever. (2nd one today) I had a couple questionable solves in the middle of the average, but then I had two messed up crosses (32.56, 30.41) and a pop (47.33) to completely ruin the average. Over two seconds slower than my last round average, which didn't even include a sub-20... and this round has two of them. 



Spoiler



Fail


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 4, 2011)

1. 22.68
2. (17.37) pb and really easy f2l
3. 24.34
4. 29.31
5. 22.18
6. 31.12
7. 20.68 (pll skip)
8. 34.26
9. 32.68
10. 35.78
11. 33.89
12. 30.56

average is 28.17 


as you see with carson and i lots of people are doing well on the second solve


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 4, 2011)

14.73, 15.32, 14.93, 15.49, 17.85, 15.45, 17.60, 17.90, 16.70, 14.31, 16.46, 16.05 = *16.06
*


bleh not bad though it felt awful


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Nov 4, 2011)

*ROUND:* 157
*AVG: 17.36* :tu
17.93
*14.82*
18.38
18.37
15.69
*22.80* [pop]
17.70
18.96
18.37
15.84
15.78
16.60


----------



## crocuber (Nov 4, 2011)

*Round 157*
*Average: 20.97*

1. 20.29
2. 19.92
3. 23.84
4. 21.21
5. (25.34)
6. 23.89
7. 19.19
8. (15.43)
9. 18.66
10. 18.12
11. 22.30
12. 22.27


----------



## matotaos1 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Round 157
Average: 22.68*

25.34
21.30
22.45
(26.33)
19.12
(12.51) OMG Best solve by 2.5 sec
22.44
22.39
24.36
23.10
23.16
23.15


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 6, 2011)

May I compete in this race again, except this time for OH?


----------



## Thunderbolt (Nov 6, 2011)

*AVG12: 19.58* Dayan Lingyun v2 rulez, but still a bit uncontrolable 
1.	25.06	
2.	(14.05)	
3.	19.25	
4.	18.16	
5.	16.45	
6.	18.84	
7.	20.67
8.	17.84	
9.	18.38	
10.	22.92	
11.	(25.31)	
12.	18.20


----------



## CommaYou (Nov 6, 2011)

*Round 157*
20.90
19.22, 20.62, 17.64, 19.76, 22.32, 23.90, 17.56, 22.38, 23.98, 18.09, 23.49, 22.10, 18.70

my consistency is totally gone :s


----------



## loweyo (Nov 6, 2011)

*ROUND 157*

(12.78), 13.57, 16.01, 14.62, 13.14, (18.32), 17.44, 16.36, 15.37, 15.57, 15.39, 16.63

AO12 = 15.41


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 6, 2011)

*Round: 157
Average: 31.10*

38.07, 30.62, 38.73, 25.25, 32.25, 25.79, 30.57, 33.24, 31.47, 29.14, 28.86, 31.01

Reasonable series, annoyed about the 2 38+ at the start


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 157
CFOP
Average : *19.73*

*18.40* - A Perm
*(13.46)* - T Perm
*20.06* - R Perm
*20.31* - F Perm
*22.96* - F Perm
*22.96* - G Perm
*18.45* - U Perm
*17.28* - G Perm
*(23.42)* - G Perm
*18.59* - G Perm
*18.61* - G Perm
*19.68* - V Perm

Lol, I think this is pretty lucky. Solve 2 is a PB full-step single! On solve 4, I put an F2L pair in the wrong slot, but then got an OLL skip into an F-perm. I thought it was bad getting 2 F-perms in a row..... Then I got that many Gs. O.O I think this is the first time solves 5 and 6 ever happened to me - the same time twice in a row. Solves 11 and 12 had the two OLLs I learned last night, less than 12 hours ago.  Overall, great average.

~Jaycee


----------



## asportking (Nov 6, 2011)

Round 157
Average: *24.26*
23.78
20.63
22.55
26.71
23.11
25.79
21.20
35.53
20.96
25.39
25.82
27.34


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 157
A good average after the avg100 I did earlier
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *21.78*
Standard Deviation: 2.68
Best Time: 17.95
Worst Time: 26.87


Spoiler



1.	26.87	
2.	23.53	
3.	17.95	
4.	18.19	
5.	20.71	
6.	26.25	
7.	19.84	
8.	22.73	
9.	20.01	
10.	21.33	
11.	21.66	
12.	22.26


----------



## Krag (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 157
*Average= 19.76*
(22.15), 20.08, 21.93, 21.74, 20.49, 19.51, 18.96, 19.67, 17.94, (16.41), 17.07, 20.23


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> May I compete in this race again, except this time for OH?


 
Of course you may!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

*Round 157 Results*​

loweyo	15.41
Thunderbolt	19.58
samkli	19.72
Jaycee	19.73
Krag	19.76
iEnjoyCubing	19.84
onlyleftname	20.49
CommaYou	20.90
crocuber	20.97
Bilbo	21.00
LeighzerCuber	21.78
purplepirate	21.89
Divineskulls	22.05
Mike Hughey	22.39
matotaos1	22.68
Selkie	22.92
curtishousley	23.84
asportking	24.26
Czery	24.69
Carson	25.22
cubecraze1	28.17
SlechtValk	31.10

Congratulations to Thunderbolt, who graduates this round!

samkli and iEnjoyCubing are just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	14.05
chrissyD	16.06
Shikhar Mohan	17.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 10, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 158th round:

D' L F' D' B2 D' L' B D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' B' R' U2
F2 L U' B F' D' L' R B2 L2 R' D U2 R F2 R B R'
L2 B' R2 D B2 R' U2 F U' F2 R F' R2 F' L' U2 L
U' B2 U' B' R2 B2 R B' L2 B2 L D2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 F
U' B' L B' R B D2 L2 U' B' F' D U' L B' D F2
B F' L' D' L2 U2 B' R U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F L
B' R' B' R' F2 U' R' B' U2 B' D2 R2 B U' L' D U R2
B' L2 D R' U' F2 U2 F U L' D2 L B' D F D
U' F2 U' L B2 L' D B D B2 D' F2 D' B2 F L2 D
R2 U B2 D2 B U' F2 L' F' U2 R2 B F' L' F' D' R' U
L2 D U' B' L' B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' D' L U' R
U L F D F2 L' U' B D' B U R' F' U2 B L' R' D2


----------



## Krag (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 158
*Average= 19.39*
21.38, (16.52), (22.43), 17.33, 19.52, 17.93, 17.63, 21.61, 20.35, 18.08, 18.63, 21.39


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 7, 2011)

14.07, (13.80), 16.35, 14.62, 17.30, 15.39, *14.97, 13.87, (17.57), 15.63, 14.21*, 15.35 = *15.18*

one of my best AO12s and probably the last in this thread until UKO

bolded is 14.94 avg 5


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 158
23.52
20.95, 22.29, 25.21+, 22.15, 26.05, 20.87, 26.72, 23.78, 21.93, 25.52, 22.11, 25.18 

Don't you hate when people distract you?


----------



## crocuber (Nov 7, 2011)

*Round 158*

Average: 20.88

1. 22.19
2. 22.83
3. 19.77
4. 21.08
5. 20.83
6. 18.52
7. 19.28
8. 21.74
9. 20.33
10. (23.97)
11. (15.14)
12. 22.24


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 7, 2011)

Average: *18.94*

19.94
17.15	
20.83	
*(21.52)* 
20.14	
17.95	
18.94	
19.3	
16.95	
*(15.03)* 
20.69	
17.51	

HOLY **** BEST AVERAGE EVER


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 158
Average: 23.91

25.20	
23.46	
22.29	
26.66	
23.04	
25.08	
20.25 
23.14	
22.32	
26.18	
27.13	
21.74


----------



## Selkie (Nov 7, 2011)

*Round 158

Average: 20.55*

20.44, 25.35, 19.77, 22.54, 20.44, 20.23, 20.41, 20.16, 19.56, 19.06, 19.86, 22.07

At least I'm back to my comfort plateau of 20.x 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.06
worst time: 25.35

current avg5: 19.86 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 19.86 (σ = 0.24)

current avg12: 20.55 (σ = 0.93)
best avg12: 20.55 (σ = 0.93)

session avg: 20.55 (σ = 0.93)
session mean: 20.82


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2011)

14.17, 12.44, 15.47, 12.98, 14.39, 13.29, 14.86, 12.94, 14.78, 13.23, 12.78, 12.79=*13.62*

Been practicing a bunch lately. Finally broke my comp pb on Saturday (14.67 to 14.63), and my AO100 at that time Saturday was 13.90. Now as of a few minutes ago, it's 13.63. There's hope for me. I'm not failing as much in comp anymore .

Wow at those last few solves. Completely saved the average. Hope to get sub13 AO100 again soon .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

Round 158
21.74
18.49, 21.15, (18.41), 24.53, 25.12, 21.32, (27.63), 23.41, 20.59, 20.34, 20.68, 21.81


----------



## Czery (Nov 8, 2011)

Round 158

*Average of 12: 22.27*

1. 19.74 
2. 25.44 
3. 22.80 
4. 21.73 
5. 19.93 
6. 20.08 
7. (26.92) 
8. 22.06 
9. 21.01 
10. 25.35 
11. (18.77) 
12. 24.53


----------



## Carson (Nov 8, 2011)

*Round 158
Average: 24.73*

Times:
21.96, 26.05, 25.13, 22.70, 25.66, 22.88, (31.10), 25.90, 23.12, 25.51, 28.45, (19.62)

The first and last solves were the only one's that "felt" good. Unfortunately, I can't blame in of this on screw ups like I usually can. The 31.10 was the only solve with a real mistake... the rest of the not so great times were just bad solves. Oh well... there's always next round.


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 9, 2011)

*Round 158*
*Average of 12: 20.72*

1. 20.74
2. 18.39
3. 22.79
4. 22.94
5. 20.68
6. 19.20
7. (24.71)
8. 21.68
9. 20.20
10. 21.38
11. (17.73)
12. 19.21

Good average, getting ever so close to sub 20.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 9, 2011)

14.7	U' D' B' L2 F2 D L2 F' R' L' U2 F' B L F' D2 B2 F L2 B' F' R' F2 L D'
2	16.42	R F' L2 D F' B2 U' L' D R B2 D' R2 F' B' L B2 D L2 B' R' L B2 L2 B2
3	15.29	F' D' L B2 L' F2 B' L B2 R' D2 R' F2 D B' D2 F' L' B2 D2 L B D2 L2 B
4	15.85	L2 U F' D2 F R' D' L2 D2 R D L U F U F' B2 R' B D R L2 D L' D'
5	30.63	B' F2 U2 L2 U2 L F' B' U2 D R' L U2 R D' U2 B' L U B F2 U' B' U B2
6	22.1	B' L U' L' U' B2 L2 B' F' D2 L B2 U L2 B2 U2 B R' B' D' U2 R' U2 D2 B
7	25.14	U' B F' D' B D' L2 U2 B L B F U' L2 F' U2 B2 R' L B' F2 D' L' F2 U2
8	20.95	R' L' B2 D2 B L B F' D B' F2 U' D R D' L2 D' L B' R2 B2 D2 L B2 F2
9	22.14	B' L2 F' L F U L' B L2 B L B' L' U2 F2 D B L2 U R' U' L' B' L2 B'
10	17.63	U2 B' R' U' R2 B' L U B' R L' U2 B2 R' D F2 L2 R D F2 L U2 B' L D'
11	17.92	B D2 F2 D2 U F2 L B' U2 R' F2 D' B2 R' L B' D2 R D U R2 B2 R' L2 D'
12	23.81	F D' R' B2 U' R' D U B L' U' D' B R' F L' D' L D' B2 F U D 
Those middle few blew it for me....haha
average of 12- 19.72


----------



## lordblendi (Nov 9, 2011)

Statistics for 11-09-2011 13:44:50

Average: 18.79
Standard Deviation: 2.17
Best Time: 11.91
Worst Time: 23.31
Individual Times:
1.	15.40	D' L F' D' B2 D' L' B D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' B' R' U2
2.	(11.91)	F2 L U' B F' D' L' R B2 L2 R' D U2 R F2 R B R' PLL skip, first sub 13 
3.	18.15	L2 B' R2 D B2 R' U2 F U' F2 R F' R2 F' L' U2 L
4.	21.22	U' B2 U' B' R2 B2 R B' L2 B2 L D2 F' L' F2 U2 B2 F
5.	(23.31)	U' B' L B' R B D2 L2 U' B' F' D U' L B' D F2
6.	17.68	B F' L' D' L2 U2 B' R U F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U F L
7.	23.04	B' R' B' R' F2 U' R' B' U2 B' D2 R2 B U' L' D U R2
8.	18.38	B' L2 D R' U' F2 U2 F U L' D2 L B' D F D
9.	17.72	U' F2 U' L B2 L' D B D B2 D' F2 D' B2 F L2 D
10.	16.47	R2 U B2 D2 B U' F2 L' F' U2 R2 B F' L' F' D' R' U (pll skip.....)
11.	19.27	L2 D U' B' L' B2 L' D2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' D' L U' R
12.	20.59	U L F D F2 L' U' B D' B U R' F' U2 B L' R' D2


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 9, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 29.31
Best Time: 23.57 
Worst Time: 46.35
Standard Deviation: 3.5 (12.1%)

1. 35.63 
2. 32.62 
3. 29.41 
4. 28.97 
5. 33.24 
6. 25.30 
7. 28.49 
8. 25.38 
9. 24.23 
10. (23.57) 
11. (46.35) pop
12. 29.87 

:fp


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 10, 2011)

Round 158

25.18
15.54
18.71
21.76
22.61
23.70
24.89
19.72
16.64
20.30
18.73
21.81

Average: 20.89

Ok, since I having been cubing at all for the past 3 days, I decided to go out on a limb and try a round without any warmups. It ended up not being as bad as I thought; still sub-21 (despite the fact that I'm counting a high 23 and 24). Crazy standard deviation though; absolutely no consistency here 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.54
worst time: 25.18

current avg5: 19.58 (σ = 0.65)
best avg5: 19.58 (σ = 0.65)

current avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.40)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 2.40)

session avg: 20.89 (σ = 2.40)
session mean: 20.80


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 158*
Event: One-handed Speedsolving (Method: Roux).
Cube: Dayan Guhong.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.90
worst time: 26.02

current avg5: 19.31 (σ = 1.32)
best avg5: 19.31 (σ = 1.32)

*current avg12: 21.01 (σ = 2.29)
best avg12: 21.01 (σ = 2.29)

session avg: 21.01 (σ = 2.29)*
session mean: 20.75

*Individual Times:*
26.02, 20.75, 19.47, 19.54, 25.97, 22.29, 20.40, 21.13, 23.74, 18.05, 18.75, 12.90 (WTF single)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Nov 10, 2011)

round 158
26.56
23.87
23.92
29.50
29.04
25.76
29.87
30.95
26.42
27.82
24.82
23.17
avg=26.76


----------



## samkli (Nov 10, 2011)

Average: 19.21

19.50
16.74
17.17
20.15
22.21
19.80
19.66
18.50
19.45
18.15
17.54
22.40


----------



## matotaos1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round: 158
Average: 22.13*

23.47
21.74
22.52
21.58
(24.75)
22.68
(19.94)
21.12
22.60
21.16
23.95
20.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 158 Results*​

lordblendi	18.79
onlyleftname	18.94
samkli	19.21
Krag	19.39
Selkie	20.55
Bilbo	20.72
crocuber	20.88
iEnjoyCubing	20.89
Philippieskezer (OH)	21.01
Mike Hughey	21.74
matotaos1	22.13
Czery	22.27
Divineskulls	23.52
curtishousley	23.91
Carson	24.73
cubecraze1	26.76
Alcuber	29.31

Congratulations to samkli, who graduates this round!

Krag is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.62
chrissyD	15.18
IMSLOW1097	19.72

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 14, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 159th round:

R B2 R F U' R' F' L D F' L B R B R' U2 B
L2 U2 L D B2 R U L2 B' F' D U2 L R2 B R2 B U'
L F2 R2 F' L B2 L2 R' B U L2 B U' L2 R F2 D' U'
R' U2 R F' D2 F' U L' F2 L' B' L2 U' L2 B2 R D2 U
L R U L2 B R D R2 U2 R U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2
F2 D' L' D2 L' U' R' U R2 D' R B' U2 R D' B L R2
D' F U F2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 L' U B' F L' D' F2
D F2 L' B' L2 D' L2 U F' D2 B2 D F U2 L2 F2 R2 U'
L B' R2 B2 F2 R D B F' R' D2 L D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B'
U' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 B' U B U' L2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2
F2 D F' R' F2 L2 B' R D' U2 B L' U2 B' D2 B U F2
U2 F2 L B R D B' F' D2 B' R2 U' B D' F' R2 F' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 10, 2011)

Round 159
20.74
18.37, 22.39, 21.15, 18.93, 23.09, 23.51, (17.33), 21.93, (28.70), 19.17, 21.23, 17.60

Wow - nice! 4 sub-19 solves - I don't remember having that many before in an average 10/12. Still way too many bad ones for a sub-20 average, though.


----------



## Carson (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 159
Average: 23.08*

Time:
19.78, 26.66, (26.99), 23.19, (17.70), 18.62, 22.79, 23.95, 22.23, 23.29, 24.56, 25.75

This could have been faster had I not made so many mistakes. A couple of the times were "intentional" mistakes... I recently learned some new OLL's, and I forced myself to use them, even though it meant staring at the cube for a couple of extra seconds to remember them. The last solve knocked this out of being sub-23.


----------



## crocuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 159*

*Average: 19.60*

1. 22.14
2. (17.03)
3. 19.85
4. 22.32
5. 18.97
6. (26.95)
7. 17.13
8. 19.34
9. 18.19
10. 17.45
11. 21.07
12. 19.50

I got lucky at this one


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 158 (!)
Average: 31.75*

29.63, 30.82, 28.84, 33.52, 37.58, 31.41, 31.00, 31.51, 35.80, 33.16, 30.89, 29.72

Ao5: 31.32
Ao12: 31.75

This did *not* go as I would have liked. Only a couple below 30s.
I had trouble spotting the F2L pairs and slotting them correctly, which I found strange as that went quite good while practising...


----------



## Mnts (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 158
Average: 20.78
*
23.45, 21.28, 19.57, 17.85, 29.43, 20.35, 19.11, 22.71, 22.54, 19.66, 21.26, 16.26 close but not enough.


----------



## Penguino138 (Nov 10, 2011)

This had to be my worst average ever!!!! I kept messing up, and I had no easy crosses. Are you supposed to scramble with white on top and green in front?

1.	32.45	
2.	30.30
3.	23.77	
4.	49.53	
5.	34.16
6.	36.42	
7.	29.56
8.	(20.95)
9.	28.59
10.	(58.28)
11.	31.06
12.	24.28


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 10, 2011)

^ That's official WCA scrambling orientation, but you can scramble however you want. I personally switch between WG and YO orientation for scrambling.


----------



## Divineskulls (Nov 10, 2011)

Round 159
23.81

20.80, 21.95, 29.03, 28.35, 22.82, 23.99, 23.63, 22.44+, 23.01, 34.42, 22.05+, 20.75

This is my last round, for now. I just switched to Roux, and I'm averaging about 40 with that, but I'll be back here soon enough.


----------



## Krag (Nov 10, 2011)

Round 159
*Average=20.96*
23.71, 23.60, 19.42, 19.71, 21.14, 20.65, 21.72, (24.45), 18.53, 20.40, (17.48), 20.26


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 10, 2011)

17.03, 22.07, 16.46, 19.01, *(27.32)*, 19.20, 19.69, 17.58, 23.68, *(15.93)*, 17.58, 17.73
best time: 15.93
worst time: 27.32

current avg5: 17.63 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 17.63 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 19.00 (σ = 2.19)
best avg12: 19.00 (σ = 2.19)

*session avg: 19.00 (σ = 2.19)*
session mean: 19.44


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 10, 2011)

*Round 159*
*Average of 12: 21.55*

1. 23.51
2. 19.69
3. 22.41
4. (25.77)
5. 21.60
6. 24.99
7. (18.03)
8. 21.31
9. 22.18
10. 18.75
11. 19.08
12. 21.96

An alright average, the last six solves saved it, or it would have probably been around 23 seconds. Hopefully I can stay sub 22.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 10, 2011)

Round 159
Average: 23.30

23.87
22.59
26.24
20.29
19.63
21.65
22.03
26.32
21.79
26.45
27.78
21.81

Bleh, I feel like every one of my averages could be so much better, oh well ill get there someday lol


----------



## samkli (Nov 11, 2011)

Average: 19.46

18.33
19.76
16.05
20.22
23.11
24.46
19.00
18.07
21.14
22.60
16.31
15.11


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 11, 2011)

*Round 159*
Event: One-handed Speedsolving (Method: Roux).
Cube: Dayan Guhong.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.06
worst time: 23.12

current avg5: 20.12 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 17.47 (σ = 0.88)

*current avg12: 18.76 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 18.76 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 18.76 (σ = 1.82)*
session mean: 18.82

*Individual Times:*
17.57, 19.31, 16.07, 17.87, 18.29, 23.12, 16.24, 20.83, 19.41, 15.06, 21.94, 20.13

Very good average for me. I think it's probably a PB.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 11, 2011)

*Round 159

Average: 19.83
*
19.97, 20.66, 16.96, 19.47, 19.22, 21.24, 22.39, 17.23, 20.13, 18.53, 23.54, 19.47

Nice average to get before UK Open tomorrow. Now if I can only just keep my nerves...

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.96
worst time: 23.54

current avg5: 19.38 (σ = 0.66)
best avg5: 19.38 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 19.83 (σ = 1.36)
best avg12: 19.83 (σ = 1.36)

session avg: 19.83 (σ = 1.36)
session mean: 19.90


----------



## lordblendi (Nov 13, 2011)

Round 159


Average: 19.71
Standard Deviation: 2.45
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 24.06
Individual Times:
1.	20.01	R B2 R F U' R' F' L D F' L B R B R' U2 B
2.	23.93+	L2 U2 L D B2 R U L2 B' F' D U2 L R2 B R2 B U'
3.	(15.71)	L F2 R2 F' L B2 L2 R' B U L2 B U' L2 R F2 D' U' (3 sec Vperm facepalm -.-)
4.	19.57	R' U2 R F' D2 F' U L' F2 L' B' L2 U' L2 B2 R D2 U
5.	22.45	L R U L2 B R D R2 U2 R U' L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2
6.	(24.06)	F2 D' L' D2 L' U' R' U R2 D' R B' U2 R D' B L R2
7.	22.92	D' F U F2 D R2 D2 F2 L D2 L' U B' F L' D' F2
8.	18.29	D F2 L' B' L2 D' L2 U F' D2 B2 D F U2 L2 F2 R2 U'
9.	16.36	L B' R2 B2 F2 R D B F' R' D2 L D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B'
10.	18.43	U' R2 F2 L2 U' L' U2 B' U B U' L2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2
11.	17.87	F2 D F' R' F2 L2 B' R D' U2 B L' U2 B' D2 B U F2
12.	17.26	U2 F2 L B R D B' F' D2 B' R2 U' B D' F' R2 F' U


----------



## Brest (Nov 13, 2011)

Round 159
19.11
16.12 24.73 16.67 17.80 22.43 (14.76) 19.82 (36.99) 17.11 17.13 18.12 21.20

lolpop. Good average for me, I found some of the scrambles very easy. Consistency however... _Standard deviation: 5.75_ >_>



Spoiler



6th solve - 14.76


Spoiler



F2 D' L' D2 L' U' R' U R2 D' R B' U2 R D' B L R2

y' x // inspection
U2' L U2' L' R D F' D' x' // Xcross
R U R' // 2nd pair
U2' y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U2' R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U R' U' S R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' M2' U M' U2' M U M2' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

14.76sec : 57htm/3.85tps : 62etm/4.20tps


9th solve - 17.11


Spoiler



L B' R2 B2 F2 R D B F' R' D2 L D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B'

y2 // inspection
U' F' r U' L F' R' x' // Xcross
U' L' U' L U' L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U2' R d' R U R' // 3rd pair
U' y' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th pair
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U y' l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // PLL
alg.garron

17.11sec : 50htm/2.92ftps : 55etm/3.21ftps


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 13, 2011)

Round 159

18.55
25.13
19.87
19.96
19.11
23.94
18.21
20.49
19.02
20.80
16.91
20.09

Average: 20.00

:fp

Trying out my new Lubix Elite, which is awesome. The average was good, but I didn't get sub-20. I was at 20. Oh well.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.91
worst time: 25.13

current avg5: 19.86 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 19.24 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 20.00 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 20.00 (σ = 1.53)

session avg: 20.00 (σ = 1.53)
session mean: 20.17


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 13, 2011)

^ You should've tried changing the times to the millisecond to see if it actually WAS sub-20.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 13, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ You should've tried changing the times to the millisecond to see if it actually WAS sub-20.



18.547, 25.132, 19.867, 19.957, 19.113, 23.935, 18.213, 20.488, 19.015, 20.802, 16.910, 20.087

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.910
worst time: 25.132

current avg5: 19.863 (σ = 0.62)
best avg5: 19.239 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 20.002 (σ = 1.53)
best avg12: 20.002 (σ = 1.53)

*session avg: 20.002 (σ = 1.53)*
session mean: 20.172

:fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2011)

*Round 159 Results*​

Philippieskezer (OH)	18.76
onlyleftname	19.00
Brest	19.11
crocuber	19.60
lordblendi	19.71
Selkie	19.83
iEnjoyCubing	20.00
Mike Hughey	20.74
Mnts	20.78
Krag	20.96
Bilbo	21.55
Carson	23.08
curtishousley	23.30
Divineskulls	23.81
SlechtValk	31.75
Penguino138	32.01

onlyleftname and lordblendi are just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

samkli	19.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 17, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 160th round:

U2 B2 L' D2 U' B' L' R' B' F' U L' B2 D B2 U L B2
R2 D R' B R' D B L' F2 U' B D2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U2
B' U2 L2 D' L' D2 U' R' D2 L2 U' F D' B2 U R' D2 R
U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 F L R' D R' D' B2 R B2 L' F2 U
U' L U2 R2 B' D2 U2 R' F L F U F U2 F2 D' L' U
B U B D2 U' L2 R2 F U2 L2 R' B2 D L2 R' U2 F2
B' U' B' R' U F' D U2 R F' U' L U2 B' D' F' U' L'
U2 F U' F' D' L2 U2 B U2 R2 D L' F' R' D B'
L2 F R U2 R' D' F R' B' D' F L2 U' L' B D' U L
U R2 F' R D2 U' B' F' U L2 R B D B2 R
R' F' R F' R' D L' B' R2 D' B' U2 B' U L' U F2 U'
D' R' B' D2 F' R2 B U' B U2 L' D2 B L2 R' D' U L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 14, 2011)

Round 160
21.73
24.40, 23.24, 22.15, 19.46, 19.82, (16.96), 20.23, (24.62), 21.98, 23.35, 23.00, 19.68

Too many big mistakes.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 14, 2011)

12.48, 14.58, 13.26, 13.43, 15.69, 17.06, 14.18, 17.18+, 12.31, 12.35, 11.88, 14.45=*13.98*

This didn't deserve to be sub14.


----------



## Carson (Nov 14, 2011)

*Round 160
Average: 25.90*

Times:


Spoiler



19.98 - Good Solve
27.32 - Slipped grip on a PLL (happens often)
19.15 - Good Solve
31.83 - Spent at least 5 seconds for an edge to go with a corner during f2l. It was already attached to the corner and was a three move insertion. It's really sad how often I do that.
24.62 - Messed up cross (happens often, I think I was still preoccupied and upset over the previous solve)
22.95 -
24.66 -
24.91 -
27.40 - Missed spacebar to stop the timer the first time (cost about 1 second)
35.16 - Sadly, there were no mistakes in this solve, it was just really bad.
26.58
28.76

I did a 50 solve warmup, and my best time was 23.xx... go figure that I would get 2 sub 20's in the following three solves.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160
Average: 22.37

22.76
24.75
19.39
24.03
22.72
26.14
24.28
22.01
20.96
19.41
23.38
19.00


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160:

*Average: 18.93*

21.60
21.50
18.52
19.09
*(13.60)*
16.78
17.70
18.34
15.96
*(22.56)*
17.54
16.86

number of times: 12/12
best time: 13.60
worst time: 22.56

current avg5: 17.58 (σ = 0.61)
best avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 18.39 (σ = 1.80)
best avg12: 18.39 (σ = 1.80)

session avg: 18.39 (σ = 1.80)
session mean: 18.34

I'm probably gonna stay here for a lot more rounds.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 15, 2011)

*Round 160

Average: 20.40*

Another 20.x to add to the collection 

18.54, 18.59, 20.32, 19.57, 23.31, 22.72, 18.97, 19.61, 21.68, 21.38, 22.64, 17.42

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.42
worst time: 23.31

current avg5: 20.89 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 19.49 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 20.40 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 20.40 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 20.40 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 20.40


----------



## AndersB (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160, avg12: 19.60


18.58 (Had to turn a corner that was wrong...?)
19.36
22.99 (Many mistakes)
19.93
19.84
20.30 (Shaky)
18.07
(15.69) (Holy!)
(23.86) (Horrible)
19.97
19.48
17.45


YEESS!! Graduation time!!!

Has been a few weeks time since my last post here, and i can already feel that i'm getting better. Although the average was a bit shaky and I failed sometimes, I still managed to pull off an average sub -20 and some good solves, like the 15.69!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160
Average 25.03

12: 00:23.53 x 
11: 00:27.94 x 
10: 00:24.20 x 
9: 00:25.05 x 
8: 00:24.72 x 
7: 00:25.87 x 
6: 00:28.68 x 
5: 00:26.46 x 
4: 00:28.04 x 
3: 00:24.79 x 
2: 00:19.37 x 
1: 00:21.75 x


----------



## Krag (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160
*Average= 21.22*
22.42, 22.09, 21.02, 23.03, 19.08, 18.31, 21.09, (25.84), 25.35, 20.07, (16.84), 19.75


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 15, 2011)

Round 160

Average - 24.39

*Times*
1. 23.10
2. 22.97
3. 22.75
4. 28.16
5. 26.63
6. 23.79
7. DNF (Pop)
8. 21.21
9. 26.82
10. 21.80
11. 24.47
12. 23.37

I have problems progressing. I was hoping for a better average.


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 160*
*Average of 12: 21.53*

1. 22.14
2. 21.72 
3. 20.28 
4. (18.57)
5. 22.75
6. (25.64)
7. 19.25 
8. 21.06
9. 21.61
10. 22.19
11. 18.83
12. 25.51

Alright average, could have been a lot better though.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 16, 2011)

Round 160

14.97
20.66
20.61
18.21
21.85
23.02
24.49
20.10
21.94
20.29
20.89
20.75

Average: 20.83

Despite being higher than my last average, I liked this one more. Way more consistent in the 20 range. Had a really nice starting solve too.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.97
worst time: 24.49

current avg5: 20.64 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 19.83 (σ = 1.14)

current avg12: 20.83 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 20.83 (σ = 1.22)

session avg: 20.83 (σ = 1.22)
session mean: 20.65


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 16, 2011)

Round 160: 20.33, 21.63, 20.06, 21.83, 21.03, (17.68), 21.52, 19.30, 20.71, (22.84), 19.31, 20.31 
current avg12: *20.60*

All ZZ, except #11 which had a terrible EOLine.


----------



## rjvandy (Nov 16, 2011)

Average: 28.99 seconds
Individual Times: 25.58, (39.19), 31.94, 34.44, 22.72, 22.61, 33.28, 25.78, 31.63, (21.33), 33.71, 28.16

bad day for cubeing bleh so inconsistant and so many 30s


----------



## Georgeanderre (Nov 16, 2011)

ROUND 160

30.07, 39.86, 24.19, 19.96, 26.67, 28.36, 24.21, 27.12, 25.34, 22.71, 25.18, 25.63

best avg5: 24.91 (σ = 0.50)
session avg: 25.95 (σ = 2.06)

39 was a complete block fail, and the 19 is my first ever sub 20 with roux 

shame i got a 31.16 Ao5 at UKO... almost discraceful


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 160*

*26.36*

Dayan Guhong
CFOP
White cross

Standard Deviation: 3.57

1.	23.75	
2.	23.55	
3.	26.42 
4.	26.11	
5.	26.33	
6.	(36.41)	Messed up OLL
7.	23.83	
8.	28.00	
9.	(22.94)	
10.	29.08	
11.	26.56	
12.	23.30	

After having taken a break for about 3 months I've decided to try again. Last week I thought my times have improved but I guess that is sadly mistaken. They've actually gotten worse by at least 3-5 seconds. Oddly enough my times for the 4x4 have improved by at least 15 seconds. I don't understand........


----------



## Mikel (Nov 16, 2011)

*Average: 22.62*
Round 160

Standard Deviation: 1.44
Best Time: 14.63
Worst Time: 28.80
Individual Times:
1.	21.33	
2.	21.22	
3.	(14.63)	PLL skip
4.	23.59	
5.	(28.80)	
6.	20.97	
7.	25.83	
8.	24.84	
9.	22.69	
10.	22.06	
11.	22.43	
12.	21.22	

Only sub-20 was a 14 :/


----------



## crocuber (Nov 16, 2011)

*Round 160*

*Average: 20.62*

1.	19.83	
2.	20.41	
3.	18.31	
4.	20.28	
5.	22.39	
6.	21.00	
7.	(17.84)	
8.	20.42	
9.	20.38	
10.	(25.78)	
11.	20.25	
12.	22.95


----------



## Deluchie (Nov 17, 2011)

Average of 12: 19.50
1. 18.17 U2 F' U2 F' B' U' L' D B U D L' F R' B R' F' R' F' D R2 D2 B' L U' 
2. 21.44 U F' D R F L F' B' L F' L2 U' D F2 U2 L2 D' U R L2 D' B R2 L' U' 
3. 19.19 L D2 L' D2 L' B U2 F' U' L U' L B' D' B U L' F' B' R2 U2 R2 L F2 U' 
4. 21.21 R U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B F' U R F2 L' D B2 L' D' U2 L2 R' U2 D B L' R U2 
5. 19.00 F2 D' B2 D' U F' B' U L' B2 D' F' D2 F B' R B L F' R2 D2 F2 B' L B2 
6. (16.61) F' D2 F' D' U F' D U' F' U2 L B F2 U B' F L2 F U' D' R2 F' B' D2 F2 
7. 18.64 F2 L2 U R' F B R U' F U D2 R' F B D2 B L2 F U' L2 B' F' D' F2 D2 
8. (23.53) U2 F' B' D' L B2 R2 B' U' B U B R2 L B D' F B R' B F' D2 B2 U' R2 
9. 20.32 F2 B2 U L U2 R' B2 F2 L2 F' R' F2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R' L2 D2 F R F' 
10. 17.06 D B R D B' U B' F2 D' B L2 D2 U' R' L' D' U B2 R L' B D' B' L R2 
11. 20.66 F U F2 B2 U' D' L2 B' U' F2 R2 F L F' B R' U2 R F2 B2 D2 F' L' F2 B 
12. 19.31 B' R2 L2 D' U2 R2 B2 D' L' F' B2 U L' B U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 F L' F' D2 B'


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 17, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 28.46
Best Time: 21.39
Worst Time: 46.70
Standard Deviation: 3.6 (12.8%)

1. 23.83 
2. (46.70) Pop
3. 24.93 
4. 29.69 
5. 22.14 
6. 28.36 
7. 31.37 
8. 34.68 Cross fail
9. (21.39) PLL skip
10. 31.27 
11. 29.75 
12. 28.53 

Eh, not great , very inconsistant


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2011)

*Round 160 Results*​

onlyleftname	18.93
Deluchie	19.50
AndersB	19.60
Selkie	20.40
mDiPalma	20.60
crocuber	20.62
iEnjoyCubing	20.83
Krag	21.22
Bilbo	21.53
Mike Hughey	21.73
curtishousley	22.37
Mikel	22.62
MeshuggahX	24.39
Casnova	25.03
Carson	25.90
Georgeanderre	25.95
4EverCuber	26.36
Alcuber	28.46
rjvandy	28.99

Congratulations to onlyleftname and AndersB, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 21, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 161st round:

L2 U' B' U R' D' R' D' R U' B' R' F2 L' B' L' U
D2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D' L F2 U' F R' D' F L F2 D R2
L D L' F' R D' U B' U B' R B' L R2 D' F' L2 U2
B2 L U R2 D' U L' R' D2 B2 U R U2 B' U' R' F' U'
F2 L B F' R B2 R2 U L B' L2 F L F2 D' R B U2
D' R' D2 F D' B2 L U' F R D2 R2 F D F R' U' B
F2 L' F R D2 F2 D2 B L B2 D' B D' B2 R D2 R F2
D' L D B R' U' L F U R B2 U' F' D' B2 U2 F U'
U2 B U2 B F' U L' B2 D R2 U2 F' L' B' L R2 D B
B' U2 R' U' F L2 B' D R' F2 U2 B L' F2 D' B D U2
D2 L2 B F U B2 R U2 R' B D' F' D' B' U2 B F2
B L2 D R U' B' F U2 B' L' D' B' U F2 L F2 R2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2011)

Round 161
23.16
19.18, 24.50, 22.95, 25.93, 26.16, (33.33), 19.88, 19.37, 21.00, (17.96), 28.63, 24.04

Ugh - I don't know how it could be this bad. Six truly horrible solves.


----------



## crocuber (Nov 17, 2011)

*Round 161*

*Average: 20.11*

1.	(16.75)	
2.	(21.88)	
3.	21.17	
4.	20.81	
5.	18.78	
6.	21.39	
7.	20.14
8.	17.30	
9.	20.89	
10.	19.92	
11.	20.58	
12.	20.08


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 17, 2011)

average: 19.46
19.46
20.51
18.64
17.19
21.7
19.27
21.16
18.3
17.69
20.29
(15.78)
(26.39)
nothing extraordinary...


----------



## radmin (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 161
AVE 26.54
*

I'm new here. I got a sub 20 at lunch today and decided to commit. I'm doing regular two handed:
23.45
27.8
25.07
(29.33)
27.74
25.32
26.1
28.3
26.93
27.68
26.96
(22.85)


----------



## Carson (Nov 18, 2011)

*Round 161
Average: 25.26*

Times:
27.22, 28.88, 18.92, 27.10, 26.41, 1:23.18, 22.91, 19.86, 26.66, 24.34, 24.97, 24.23

I guess I should be happy that this wasn't any worse. I had a really nice warm-up, but got off to a horrible start. The, I had the 1:23.18, which was a pop that I reassembled VERY incorrectly and had to fix. Not a good average...


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 18, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 28.74
Best Time: 23.30
Worst Time: 32.18
Standard Deviation: 1.8 (6.3%)

1. 24.88 
2. 28.40 
3. (32.18) 
4. 29.42 
5. (23.30) 
6. 31.05 
7. 28.46 
8. 28.77 
9. 30.79 
10. 26.42 
11. 28.85 
12. 30.32 

Bad, but more consistant than last round


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Round 161

Average: 24.57

1. 25.34
2. 29.03
3. 19.84 (every time i get a sub-20 i always clap my hands and say "yes!")
4. 25.54
5. 23.36 (pll skip)
6. 21.54
7. 23.04
8. 25.30+ (easy cross)
9. 34.63 (it had to be an f-perm, messed up two f2l slots)
10. 19.14 (yay!)
11. 23.27
12. 29.39


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 19, 2011)

Round 161

17.52
21.99
18.51
23.95
23.99
20.87
19.60
16.53
19.34
19.76
18.83
21.68

Average: 20.20

The two 23s ruined it.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.53
worst time: 23.99

current avg5: 19.31 (σ = 0.38)
best avg5: 19.26 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 20.20 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 20.20 (σ = 1.82)

session avg: 20.20 (σ = 1.82)
session mean: 20.21


----------



## Innocence (Nov 19, 2011)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.65
worst time: 30.02
current avg12: 23.98 (σ = 1.72)

21.40, 30.02, 26.80, 24.08, 23.89, 25.52, 23.93, 20.66, 18.65, 24.24, 25.15, 24.20 = *23.98*

I dun screwed up. Oh well, I suppose it could be worse.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 161

Average: 19.92*

18.50, 21.00, 20.83, 22.04, 18.81, 17.81, 24.49, 20.84, 19.48, 19.98, 17.57, 19.92

That felt like a real battle getting that below sub 20, the average was over 20 for a long while and only dipped below on solve 11 keeping the pressure on the last solve. Well once with 2 consecutive sub20s, another time with a sub20, will it be third time lucky or another 20x incoming? Watch this space 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.57
worst time: 24.49

current avg5: 19.80 (σ = 0.22)
best avg5: 19.71 (σ = 0.85)

current avg12: 19.92 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 19.92 (σ = 1.24)

session avg: 19.92 (σ = 1.24)
session mean: 20.11


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 19, 2011)

*Round 161 *
*With 4x4*
20.12, 21.16, 22.53, 23.60, 22.79, 24.31, 21.95, 20.84, 17.77, 24.00, 23.77, 22.13 = *22.29*


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 20, 2011)

*Round 161*
*Average of 12: 21.59*

1. 20.57 
2. 22.72 
3. 23.10 
4. 20.35
5. 21.41 
6. 19.89
7. (26.18)
8. 22.31 
9. 21.52
10. 24.14
11. 19.92
12. (18.24)

Normal average, I have been doing some blind solving lately so I have not been improving much speed wise.


----------



## jlow (Nov 20, 2011)

Round 161
Average: 20.76

19.88 23.47 19.25 22.84 19.55 22.46 28.22 18.38 22.28 17.83 19.58 19.91
Cube: Alpha CC


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 20, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> *Round 161 *
> *With 4x4*
> 20.12, 21.16, 22.53, 23.60, 22.79, 24.31, 21.95, 20.84, 17.77, 24.00, 23.77, 22.13 = *22.29*


 
At first I was gunna be like "WTF?!?!?" Then I understood. >__>


----------



## purplepirate (Nov 20, 2011)

round 161
average: 19.84 (pb)
19.27, (22.34), 20.66, 19.93, 19.41, 19.95, 18.87, 19.92, (17.54), 20.17, 20.02, 20.22


----------



## Mikel (Nov 20, 2011)

*Average: 24.39*
Round 161

Standard Deviation: 2.72
Best Time: 18.40
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	20.75	
2.	25.83	
3.	26.59	
4.	(DNF)	
5.	24.56	
6.	22.75	
7.	29.63	
8.	20.34	
9.	25.86	
10.	(18.40)	
11.	20.68	
12.	26.88	

:fp horrible


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 20, 2011)

Round 161
Average: 22.57

30.33
23.16
22.25
22.70
23.51
21.24
20.16
27.78
19.07
21.31
23.33
20.23


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 161
CFOP with almost full OLL

Average : 20.50

Average of 12: 20.50
1. 19.29 
2. 19.13 
3. 20.09
4. 20.17 
5. 19.07 
6. 22.47 
7. (25.70) 
8. 21.79 
9. 18.72 
10. 22.21 
11. 22.07 
12. (17.91) 

This felt like a really good average, and it was! My look-ahead was really great and I wasn't distracted at all. One too many 22s kept the average above 20, but I'm still very happy with this. :tu


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 21, 2011)

LingYun V2
Speed

Average: 26.04

1. 31.00
2. 24.02
3. 26.66
4. 24.36
5. 23.46
6. 23.72
7. 27.33
8. 27.24
9. 25.75
10. 29.02
11. 24.74
12. 27.55

Meh... Not a good average.


----------



## Krag (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 161
*Average =20.57*
21.75, 24.70, 23.94, 20.21, 18.42, 17.84, (17.09), 21.56, 18.39, 18.72, 20.17, (28.12)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2011)

*Round 161 Results*​

purplepirate	19.84
Selkie	19.92
crocuber	20.11
iEnjoyCubing	20.2
Jaycee	20.5
Krag	20.57
jlow	20.76
Bilbo	21.59
chrissyD (with 4x4x4)	22.29
curtishousley	22.57
Mike Hughey	23.16
Innocence	23.98
Mikel	24.39
brandbest1	24.57
Carson	25.26
Ickathu	26.04
radmin	26.54
Alcuber	28.74

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

IMSLOW1097	19.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 24, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 162nd round:

L' R D' B U2 F' L' R' F D U2 R2 B' F' L2 R' B'
R' F D2 U' R' B R' D2 R U B L' R' B' L' B' D U2
U2 F U F U B2 F' R' F2 D' B' R2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 B2
D2 U2 R D2 F L F' L U2 R B' F2 U L2 R F' D2 L' U'
L F U2 L' U' B2 L' D U2 R2 B L' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2
L2 F' U' L R2 B L B D2 U2 R' D F2 D' B2 R B U2
D R2 D L' R B2 U R2 B L B D' L2 R' B F U' F2
B U' L R' B' U L' B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' R B' U' L2
D R2 U F' D' B' U' R F2 D2 U L2 F D' L U F2 U2
D' L' U' B2 F' L2 D' F L2 D2 U R2 D2 B' L' U2 L' U'
D2 B2 L2 U R' D L B' L2 F' D' F' L' F2 U R2 B' R'
R' F L' B2 U' L2 R' D B2 F L2 D2 R' B' F U' B U'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 21, 2011)

Jaycee
Round 162 - CFOP 
Average : *19.34*

Average of 12: 19.34
1. 19.90[ZPerm, almost +2] 
2. 17.93[JaPerm]
3. (23.65)[Pause in F2L, JaPerm]
4. 21.89 
5. 16.40[Rotationless F2L, TPerm] 
6. 20.15[Lockup on ZPerm, almost +2] 
7. 20.68[Dot OLL, ZPerm]
8. (15.23) [1 easy pair, FRUR'U'RUR'U'F', Good UPerm]
9. 23.01 
10. 17.88[3 easy pairs, Dot OLL, Good APerm]
11. 16.34[1 easy pair, GPerm]
12. 19.20

WTF, this was sexy. I got lucky a lot, and actually commented on the solves.  Lookahead was also great! My warm up was 2 single solves and 3 seperate average of 12s I did while I was waiting for the results and scrambles (So with this Ao12, I've done 50 solves today), and the averages were 21.78, 20.55, and 20.31, so this deserves a :tu


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 162
21.70
20.44, 21.38, 22.13, 23.70, (19.01), 22.16, (26.74), 21.52, 20.17, 22.04, 22.19, 21.28


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 21, 2011)

Speed

Average- 23.84
1. 23.52
2. 26.60
3. 28.17
4. 26.33
5. 23.05
6. 28.32
7. 22.78
8. 22.10
9. 22.60
10. 22.70
11. 19.28 - OLL>F Sexy Sexy F' PLL>U-clockwise
12. 20.59

Much better than the last one. Warmed up more.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 21, 2011)

Round 162
Average: 23.57

25.52
21.14
24.67
25.15
23.05
25.37
26.31
21.87
21.85
24.66
21.04
22.40

I have become much more consistent in the 21-23 second range, but cant for the life of me get hardly any under 20 seconds lol


----------



## Selkie (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 162

Average: 19.35*

17.96, 19.13, 20.36, 19.55, 14.63, 20.71, 21.03, 22.66, 21.58, 18.33, 16.67, 18.17

Having now had my first sub 20 ao100 I am beginning to feel sub 20 if that makes sense, though I am probably setting myself up for a fall!  The 14.x was a slow OLL case for me and an F perm, if only... 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.63
worst time: 22.66

current avg5: 19.36 (σ = 1.57)
best avg5: 18.88 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.49)

session avg: 19.35 (σ = 1.49)
session mean: 19.23


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 22, 2011)

18.1
17.71
19.55	
(12.77)
15.43
20.55
(28.85)	
16.55
20.78
21.61	
21.21	
avg-19.49
i'll be uploading a vid soon.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 22, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 28.86
Best Time: 22.76
Worst Time: 40.15
Standard Deviation: 1.4 (4.7%)

1. 29.95 
2. 26.93 
3. 26.95 
4. 28.17 
5. (22.76) 
6. 28.24 
7. 29.15 
8. (40.15) Failed just about everything 
9. 28.68 
10. 28.53+ 
11. 30.74 
12. 31.22 Cross fail

Went downhill from solve 8


----------



## Carson (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 162
Average: 26.33*

Times:
31.51, 26.28, 27.05, 26.80, 22.66, 30.56, 22.64, 26.30, 30.77, 25.13, 22.26, 25.15

When I was doing 200+ solves/day, I was making very slow yet steady progress. For the last couple weeks I have been average maybe 50 solves per day, and it looks like my times are creeping back up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2011)

Carson said:


> When I was doing 200+ solves/day, I was making very slow yet steady progress. For the last couple weeks I have been average maybe 50 solves per day, and it looks like my times are creeping back up.



I have the same problem. If I'm not in practice, my times creep back up. I'm so jealous of the many cubers who claim they get better when they take a break. It's never like that for me.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 162
With 4x4*

(18.16), 19.81, 18.90, 20.57, 21.12, 20.20, (24.10), 19.38, 23.17, 19.45, 19.37, 19.41 = *20.14*

meh


----------



## crocuber (Nov 22, 2011)

*Round 162*

*Average: 20.39*

1.	(24.25)	
2.	22.94	
3.	19.97	
4.	20.75	
5.	(16.70)	
6.	18.30	
7.	20.91	
8.	19.11	
9.	21.98	
10.	21.11	
11.	18.42	
12.	20.45


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 23, 2011)

*Round 162*
*Average of 12: 22.80*

1. 23.07
2. (17.42)
3. 26.92 
4. 19.88 
5. 18.42
6. 25.76
7. 22.03
8. 24.11 
9. 25.98 
10. 21.20 
11. (28.66)
12. 20.66

Lol wow, this was a horribly inconsistent average, and I just did not do well at all. I think i was focusing too much on tps, and I need to slow down and look ahead more.


----------



## Mikel (Nov 23, 2011)

*Average: 22.27*
Round 162

Standard Deviation: 4.20
Best Time: 17.55
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	18.77	
2.	34.84	
3.	19.38	
4.	25.28	
5.	(17.55)	
6.	20.36	
7.	20.43	
8.	(DNF)	Would have been an 18.94, but I did E perm from the wrong way 
9.	20.40	
10.	18.61	
11.	22.58	
12.	22.03	

Without the 34 and the DNF it would have been decent


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> *Round 162
> With 4x4*
> 
> (18.16), 19.81, 18.90, 20.57, 21.12, 20.20, (24.10), 19.38, 23.17, 19.45, 19.37, 19.41 = *20.14*
> ...



4x4 as in



???

I find this hard to believe, seeing as how you uploaded this earlier today:


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 23, 2011)

*162*
solves:12 *avg:20.72* best:17.11 worst:24.23 std:10.4%
18.17, 22.48, 17.11, 21.25, 18.72, 22.47, 24.23, 20.98, 23.60, 19.05, 19.21, 21.40

Ickathu, I think he means he solved the 3x3 reduced stage on a 4x4 for practice.


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 23, 2011)

Ahhh.... That certainly makes sense... Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## 4EverCuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have the same problem. If I'm not in practice, my times creep back up. I'm so jealous of the many cubers who claim they get better when they take a break. It's never like that for me.


 
I had originally thought this was the case for me. I felt like my lookahead had improved and that I was getting better times. (at least at the coffeeshop). And then I would be at home practicing only to find that I was wrong in my assumption. My times had actually gotten worse by at least 3 seconds. Oddly enough though my times on the 4x4 have improved by almost 15 seconds. I don't get it. *scratches head*


----------



## lordblendi (Nov 23, 2011)

Round 162

Statistics for 11-23-2011 17:46:18

Average: 19.68
Standard Deviation: 1.79
Best Time: 16.15
Worst Time: 23.92
Individual Times:
1.	22.14	L' R D' B U2 F' L' R' F D U2 R2 B' F' L2 R' B'
2.	(23.92)	R' F D2 U' R' B R' D2 R U B L' R' B' L' B' D U2
3.	21.37	U2 F U F U B2 F' R' F2 D' B' R2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 B2
4.	19.10	D2 U2 R D2 F L F' L U2 R B' F2 U L2 R F' D2 L' U'
5.	19.39	L F U2 L' U' B2 L' D U2 R2 B L' U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U2
6.	16.20	L2 F' U' L R2 B L B D2 U2 R' D F2 D' B2 R B U2
7.	17.28	D R2 D L' R B2 U R2 B L B D' L2 R' B F U' F2
8.	(16.15)	B U' L R' B' U L' B2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' R B' U' L2
9.	20.94	D R2 U F' D' B' U' R F2 D2 U L2 F D' L U F2 U2
10.	19.04	D' L' U' B2 F' L2 D' F L2 D2 U R2 D2 B' L' U2 L' U'
11.	21.32	D2 B2 L2 U R' D L B' L2 F' D' F' L' F2 U R2 B' R'
12.	20.01	R' F L' B2 U' L2 R' D B2 F L2 D2 R' B' F U' B U'


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 23, 2011)

Ickathu said:


> I find this hard to believe, seeing as how you uploaded this earlier today:...


 

As in the 3x3 stage of the 4x4. Not the whole thing. the 59.06 is the whole thing.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 23, 2011)

Round 162
*28.21*
28.79, 28.90, 29.94, 24.45, 28.33, (34.71), (24.36), 31.57, 24.55, 24.99, 26.67, 33.96

horrible average, just horrible. i tend to average 24 seconds also had no warmup


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 23, 2011)

Round 162

20.51
18.74
20.31
21.45
24.16
24.48
19.63
20.27
19.05
18.84
16.26
20.70

Average: 20.37

Solves felt WAY worse than the average. Counting a 24 as well :/



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.26
worst time: 24.48

current avg5: 19.39 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 19.17 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 20.37 (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 20.37 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 20.37 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 20.37


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol freshly lubed cube...haven't lubed this sucker since before nationals. 
14.33, 14.56, 12.07, 11.22, 14.92, 14.74, 13.19, 13.16, 13.63, 14.59, 11.52, 11.95=13.37

Nothing good with rolling.


----------



## Carson (Nov 24, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> *=13.37*
> 
> Nothing good with rolling.


=Good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 162 Results*​

Jaycee	19.34
Selkie	19.35
lordblendi	19.68
chrissyD (with 4x4x4)	20.14
iEnjoyCubing	20.37
crocuber	20.39
miDiPalma	20.72
Mike Hughey	21.70
Mikel	22.27
Bilbo	22.80
curtishousley	23.57
Ickathu	23.84
Carson	26.33
manyhobbyfreak	28.21
Alcuber	28.86

Congratulations to lordblendi, who graduates this round!

Selkie is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.37
IMSLOW1097	19.49

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 28, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 163rd round:

R' F L' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B' R' B' U B' F D' U2 R2
L2 B2 R2 F R B' L U L2 D2 F2 R' F' D' F' R D2 U'
D2 B2 F' L U2 R' B R2 F2 D2 F' U' R B2 R2 D2 B' U'
B' L2 F' R2 D' F2 R' D R2 U' F2 D B D B' D' B'
L2 R D' L' D' R2 U' R U B' L U' F R' D B
F' L' B F U' R U F' D L2 B' R2 B' F R U B' R' U'
F' U B2 U2 L B2 D' B F' U2 B' L B' L' B2 R2 U L' U'
R2 F2 U2 B L B F' D U' R' B' L' D R2 U2 R2 B' U'
B' R' D2 L2 D R' F L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L' R' F D F
R' F2 U2 R2 B L' U B R D R' F' U2 B' D' L' F2 U
D L' D2 R B' R U2 R' U2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B R U2 R'
F' D2 L2 U2 L F R D F R' U B' F2 R' B2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Selkie (Nov 24, 2011)

*Round 162

Average: 19.82*

16.23, 19.35, 18.89, 20.51, 22.20, 19.89, 19.19, 19.82, 20.64, 26.01, 18.42, 19.33

Well have been keeping an eye out for the new scrambles tonight and was just about to go to bed and saw them posted so thought I might as well give it a go, pretty consistent average though I put myself under pressure on solve 10 and had to get the average back below 20 and managed it. Seven and a half months later and all round between 98 and 162 and eventually graduated. Thanks Mike for running a great motivating thread. Was aiming for months to be sub 20 before my 42nd birthday and only just missed by 3 days so can't really be displeased. Sub 15 before my 43rd? Might be a stretch but I'll give it a go! 

For those interested the graph of my sub 20 race:-






number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.23
worst time: 26.01

current avg5: 19.93 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 19.59 (σ = 0.68)

current avg12: 19.82 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 19.82 (σ = 1.03)

session avg: 19.82 (σ = 1.03)
session mean: 20.04


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2011)

Congratulations Selkie! Hip Hip!


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 163*
26.45
28.05, 23.69, 27.60, (21.23), 27.74, 22.83, 27.00, 27.31, 25.18, (32.72), 27.65, 27.49

tried x crossing on like 8/12 solves, thats something i usually never try


----------



## crocuber (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 163*

*Average: 21.24*

1.	(22.88)	
2.	21.02	
3.	22.14	
4.	22.16	
5.	21.92	
6.	20.59	
7.	21.41	
8.	22.80	
9.	20.03	
10.	20.16	
11.	20.14	
12.	(17.72)

This was really bas average for me. I am trying to hold the cube with 2 fingers and turn sides with 1 finger instead of holding with 2 fingers and turning with 2(when it's needed. this is for left hand) while solving the cube.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 25, 2011)

Round 163
Average: 23.13

23.70
18.39
23.98
25.32
21.25
24.56
26.65
23.22
24.99
21.37
20.79
22.09

EDIT: So, today I did an ao100 with my average coming out to 22.94 Wish I could do better ao12 lol


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 163*
*Average of 12: 21.66*

1. (26.33)
2. 22.35
3. 22.60 
4. 19.78 
5. 24.15 
6. (16.84)
7. 21.42 
8. 21.10 
9. 23.05 
10. 22.62 
11. 17.50 
12. 22.02

Better than last round, but still not what I would have liked it to be.


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 163*

*With le 4x4*

20.67, 23.56, 22.11, 23.09, 23.00, 23.07, 20.13, 22.35, 22.93, 21.61, 23.56, 22.33 = 22.47

I now remember what it's like to not be able to get any sub 20's  Good average anyway 

And congrats Selkie


----------



## Brest (Nov 25, 2011)

*Round 163

Average: 19.29*

(21.47) 19.02 (16.99) 18.63 18.17 19.94 18.65 17.67 20.77 19.79 21.08 19.18

Mean: 19.28
Best Time: 16.99
Median: 19.10
Worst Time: 21.47
Standard deviation: 1.32


----------



## cubernya (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 163 - Average of 12 : 22.36*

24.53, 22.17, (26.64), 19.71, 19.28, 17.45, 25.90, 21.81, 25,12, 24.01, 23.59, (14.79)


Off-topic : Trying to write my own timer (Javascript). I can get it to start and be accurate, but using clearInterval(name) doesn't work for me. Any suggestions on how to stop it? After I get it to stop it seems relatively easy to put them into a list (although removing best and worst will be interesting).
PM me if you can help


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 163

Average: 24.79

1. 24.89
2. 26.95
3. 22.35
4. 22.88
5. (20.82) (pll skip)
6. 23.11
7. 26.55
8. (29.70)
9. 26.80
10. 26.15
11. 23.45
12. 24.81


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 26, 2011)

Round 163

15.05
21.93
17.93
18.36
16.74
18.22
21.15
17.72
19.69
23.04
22.55

Average: 19.07

AWESOME! No PBs, but still an awesome average. 17.68 Ao5 in there too.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.05
worst time: 23.04

current avg5: 19.98 (σ = 1.98)
best avg5: 17.68 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 19.07 (σ = 2.04)
best avg12: 19.07 (σ = 2.04)

session avg: 19.07 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 19.07


----------



## Carson (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 163:
Average = 23.26*

Times:
21.18, 24.14, 21.06, 22.75, 25.15, 24.15, 23.63, 24.11, 24.48, 24.25, 20.27, 22.88


----------



## Eusaebus (Nov 26, 2011)

*Round 163 :*
22.97, 21.41, 19.18, (18.17), 21.75, 20.64, 22.47, 21.84, 22.47, 18.59, (30.40), 23.36 = *21.47*


----------



## purplepirate (Nov 26, 2011)

round 163: 19.88
20.76, 20.04, (18.46), 21.00, 18.90, (21.24), 18.54, 19.99, 19.78, 19.46, 21.10, 19.19


----------



## jlow (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 163
Average: 19.43
20.11 20.37 17.62 22.12 17.53 18.41 17.82 22.47 21.34 18.62 20.38 16.56
Cube: Alpha CC


----------



## matotaos1 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Round 163
Average: 22.40*

22.20
21.93
24.19
(28.23)
23.71
22.93
21.32
22.24
25.21
(16.00)
20.67
19.56

Quite a bad average of 12. However, I've been on school camp so haven't cubed for two weeks.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 27, 2011)

Scrambles for the 163nd round:
1.R' F L' F2 L2 R2 D B2 U' B' R' B' U B' F D' U2 R2 (22.91)

2.L2 B2 R2 F R B' L U L2 D2 F2 R' F' D' F' R D2 U' (21.93)

3.D2 B2 F' L U2 R' B R2 F2 D2 F' U' R B2 R2 D2 B' U' (20.40)

4.B' L2 F' R2 D' F2 R' D R2 U' F2 D B D B' D' B' (23.96)

5.L2 R D' L' D' R2 U' R U B' L U' F R' D B (22.18)

6.F' L' B F U' R U F' D L2 B' R2 B' F R U B' R' U' (22.38)

7.F' U B2 U2 L B2 D' B F' U2 B' L B' L' B2 R2 U L' U' (19.57)

8.R2 F2 U2 B L B F' D U' R' B' L' D R2 U2 R2 B' U' (21.87)

9.B' R' D2 L2 D R' F L2 F2 R2 D R2 B L' R' F D F (23.64)

10.R' F2 U2 R2 B L' U B R D R' F' U2 B' D' L' F2 U (18.73)

11.D L' D2 R B' R U2 R' U2 B' L2 B' R2 D2 B R U2 R' (20.17)

12.F' D2 L2 U2 L F R D F R' U B' F2 R' B2 U2 F' R' (20.71)

average - 21.54


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 27.74
Best Time: 20.21
Worst Time: 32.02
Standard Deviation: 2.2 (8.0%)

1. 29.45 
2. 28.97 
3. (20.21) 
4. 27.14 
5. 28.75 
6. 24.34 
7. 24.97 
8. (32.02) 
9. 24.94 
10. 27.98 
11. 29.45 
12. 31.40 

Good single, but why not sub 20?


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Nov 27, 2011)

Round 163: 
times
21.29, 19.26, 19.02, 18.63, (25.24+) (overlooked inspection), 22.64, 18.17, 19.25, 20.55, (17.90), 18.36, 23.79

Avg of 12: *20.10*... SO CLOOOOSE to a sub 20 AO12. Stiil a pb though.
I am a lot faster with a zhanchi or its just a good day. I always get nervous on the last solve and I just barely screwed up the average. At least I got a 18.59 pb RA5 .


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.90
worst time: 25.24

current avg5: 19.38 (σ = 0.90)
best avg5: 18.59 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 20.10 (σ = 1.82)
best avg12: 20.10 (σ = 1.82)





Spoiler



*FAIL*


----------



## emolover (Nov 27, 2011)

Average: 22.83 (F2L on left)

23.27, 22.88, 21.65, 23.70, 24.06, 23.81, 30.62, 19.65, 26.63, 15.52, 24.89, 17.72

Been a long time since I was last here! I am back to see if I can get consistent 20 averages with cross and f2l on the left.



purplepirate said:


> round 163: 19.88
> 20.76, 20.04, (18.46), 21.00, 18.90, (21.24), 18.54, 19.99, 19.78, 19.46, 21.10, 19.19


 
Ohai!!! Its me Trevor from the competitions, jak343434 on Youtube.


----------



## mikenak1 (Nov 27, 2011)

My first one considering I'm pretty new to the speedsolving community.
Round 163:
1. (25.56)
2. 23.06
3. 24.93
4. 22.26
5. 23.06
6. 24.82
7. 22.60
8. 22.57
9. (21.06)
10. 25.28
11. 23.60
12. 23.68

Average: 23.54


----------



## d521yts (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 163*

*Average: 23.06*

1.	(19.33)
2.	31.23
3.	20.06
4.	22.62
5.	19.90
6.	(DNF)
7.	22.54
8.	23.25
9.	19.72
10.	21.35
11.	25.62
12.	24.28


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 163
23.18
22.63, 25.23, 22.96, 22.80, 21.45, (21.24), (37.50), 25.11, 23.64, 22.51, 22.27, 23.23

Unbelievably bad. No practice, and lots of G perms.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 163 Results*​

iEnjoyCubing	19.07
Brest	19.29
jlow	19.43
Selkie	19.82
purplepirate	19.88
LeighzerCuber	20.10
crocuber	21.24
Eusaebus	21.47
ottozing	21.54
Bilbo	21.66
theZcuber	22.36
matotaos1	22.40
chrissyD (with 4x4x4)	22.47
emolover (F2L on left)	22.83
d521yts	23.06
curtishousley	23.13
Mike Hughey	23.18
Carson	23.26
mikenak1	23.54
brandbest1	24.79
manyhobbyfreak	26.45
Alcuber	27.74
SlechtValk 34.51

Congratulations to Selkie, who graduates this round! (Selkie, I assume your most recent entry was for this round, since you already had another entry for round 162.)

Brest and purplepirate are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 1, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 164th round:

R U' F2 L' R D B2 R B' U R2 U' R D F' U' L
L' U' F' U2 L' F' D' B D' R' B F' R' B2 L' U R2 U2
R F D2 F R D' B' L2 D2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 U' B' U'
L' F' R2 U B2 D F2 L B2 R' B2 F L' F R2 F' L2 U2
L' B2 R' B2 R2 F U' F' D2 U R2 U B' L2 R2 B2 D' F'
L B' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 R D B D L2 R B' D' U'
B D B' F2 U' B' D2 L2 U B2 F U2 L' B' D' R2 F L
F L' D2 B U2 B L D2 L2 B2 D' R2 B' D2 L2 D' B
F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 F2 U F D F' R B D' B2 D' U'
D' B U2 L' F L2 B' D2 L2 B R D' L R2 F R2 B U'
F2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' D2 L D B F' U' L R
U2 L2 U' F D L B2 D2 R' U' F2 L B' U2 L2 B' D' F'


----------



## SlechtValk (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 163
Average 34.51*

33.55 35.13 33.71 27.41 34.71 31.69 32.52 35.09 36.75 DNF 33.72 38.19

My worst average yet in this thread.
One more average above 30s and I'm disqualifying myself from this race and go to the 30s thread...

I did 2x Ao12 < 30s before I started this race, so I had the hope that with some practise and effort I could move into the lower 20s...

The DNF was a pop where the piece flew under the table, so I stopped the timer...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 164
21.95
(43.90), 24.03, 20.56, 20.04, 27.01, 21.32, 19.68, 25.01, 20.21, (18.48), 22.96, 18.72

After the first solve, I was tempted to just quit. But some of these went very nicely.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 164

23.70

1. 24.15
2. 19.44
3. 20.77
4. 22.75
5. 21.36
6. (28.17)
7. 23.70
8. 24.61
9. (18.92)
10. 25.35
11. 24.39
12. 26.91


----------



## crocuber (Nov 28, 2011)

*Round 164
*

*Average: 19.89*

1.	22.55	
2.	19.98	
3.	21.06	
4.	(16.47)	
5.	21.06	
6.	20.44	
7.	19.39	
8.	17.33	
9.	19.69	
10.	19.58	
11.	17.81	
12.	(22.64)


----------



## Selkie (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations to Selkie, who graduates this round! (Selkie, I assume your most recent entry was for this round, since you already had another entry for round 162.)


 
Apologies Mike, yes my results were indeed for week 163 and I used the round 163 scrambles, just put the wrong round in my post. Think I will start on 3x3 stage on 4x4 this round, then 5x5...


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 28, 2011)

New member 

Roux-Ao12-20.57

20.14, 18.57, 20.41, 21.26, 20.87, 19.27, (23.26), 22.03, 21.79, (17.50), 20.42, 20.91

σ = 1.07

Ahhhh so close, next week maybe.


----------



## curtishousley (Nov 28, 2011)

Round 164
Average: 21.69

22.39
23.10
20.76
16.59
21.10
25.76
18.40
22.54
20.08
19.01
23.76
26.45


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 29, 2011)

Round 164

19.59
20.95
20.16
22.71
16.34
19.82
21.94
20.63
19.41
15.68
18.36
21.82

Average: 19.90

Pretty close. I honestly thought it was going to be above 20 until those few good solves at the end. One more round until graduation 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.68
worst time: 22.71

current avg5: 19.47 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 19.47 (σ = 0.93)

current avg12: 19.90 (σ = 1.58)
best avg12: 19.90 (σ = 1.58)

session avg: 19.90 (σ = 1.58)
session mean: 19.78


----------



## Carson (Nov 29, 2011)

*Round 163
Average: 25.47*

Times:
24.90, 25.54, 22.99, 24.11, 21.26, 23.37, 31.32, 27.05, 27.27, 26.09, 22.10, 37.49

I had a lot of moments where I executed a series of moves, and pieces were not where I expected them to be afterwords... example: Finding two f2l pairs in the top layer, inserting one pair with an "f2l safe" alg, and then being unable to find one of the pieces for the other pair, because it has somehow made its way into an f2l slot. Obviously, I am screwing up somehow, but its hard to fix your mistakes when you don't know what they are.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 29, 2011)

Best Average of 12: 25.07
Best Time: 19.47
Worst Time: 29.76
Standard Deviation: 1.2 (4.7%)

1. 23.93 
2. 22.97 
3. 26.31 
4. 25.50 
5. (29.76) 
6. 27.36 
7. 25.02 
8. 24.41 
9. 24.63 
10. (19.47) 
11. 25.70 
12. 24.89 

Awesome!

-No sup-30s
-Sub 20 NL single
-PB average of 12 (but why not sub 25?)

Edit: Somewhat off-topic, but I rolled this too a 24.97 AO12 and 24.15 AO5


----------



## Bilbo (Nov 30, 2011)

*Round 164*
*Average of 12: 20.99*

1. 20.25
2. (17.57)
3. 20.81
4. 20.75 
5. 20.14 
6. 19.61
7. 24.69
8. 22.43
9. 20.47
10. (26.14) 
11. 20.18 
12. 20.57

Great average, and I was surprised on how many 20.xx times i got.


----------



## Krag (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 164
*Average = 20.46*
21.04, 21.94, 21.53, 20.68, 20.17, 21.31, 20.63, (24.21), 17.64, (17.52), 17.80, 21.82


----------



## d521yts (Nov 30, 2011)

*Round 164

Average: 22.59*

1.	21.95	
2.	24.17
3.	22.25
4.	20.45	
5.	23.02
6.	22.01	
7.	21.88
8.	(20.09)
9.	24.42
10.	21.25
11.	(25.57)
12.	24.52


----------



## MeshuggahX (Nov 30, 2011)

Round 164

Average = 24.89

*Times*
29.25, 24.27, 26.26, 23.22, *21.31*, 22.41, 25.52, *30.56*, 25.62, 23.93, 24.36, 24.05

This wasn't a good round. I should have done a bit better. Those high 20s I usually don't get when practicing.

_Edit:_
Did an average of five just after and got a pb. And my fastest lucky solve ever(PLL-skip). I want to get a good average to much when doing this thread and pressure my self to much.

My practice-avg: 21.19, 24.60, 24.37, 19.82, 15.32 (*21.79*)

Sorry for off topic...


----------



## Xishem (Nov 30, 2011)

Round: *164*
Event: *Simulator*

22.92, 22.47, 26.60, 25.19, 25.48, 23.55, 16.65, 39.02, 16.21, 25.71, 17.17, 15.66 = *22.19*


----------



## Czery (Nov 30, 2011)

Session average: 20.61
1. 22.43 
2. 18.44 
3. 19.46 
4. 20.79 
5. (18.03)  
6. 21.52 
7. 22.44 
8. 20.91 
9. 20.26 
10. (23.33) 
11. 18.42 
12. 21.41 

Some bad PLL slips (not skips) there. Bunch of R' perms >:|


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

*Round 164 Results*​

crocuber	19.89
iEnjoyCubing	19.90
Krag	20.46
PandaCuber	20.57
Czery	20.61
Bilbo	20.99
curtishousley	21.69
Mike Hughey	21.95
Xishem (simulator)	22.19
d521yts	22.59
Ickenicke	23.70
MeshuggahX	24.89
Alcuber	25.07
Carson	25.47

iEnjoyCubing is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 5, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 165th round:

B2 U2 R' D L' B' F2 D B2 L' U2 F D L U L2 B U'
U2 F' R B R' D' B' D2 R D U' L2 U F D B' D' R'
B' L R' U' R' D2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' D L
U' R U B L' B2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 D R F L' D2 B' U'
B2 R D L2 B2 F' U R2 B L B2 F2 D' L D' B R
L R B2 D L F2 L B U' R F2 D' L U B' L'
D B' D B2 L' D' U' F' U2 F' L' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B F
D2 B' R U2 R2 U B U' B2 U' F D U2 L' B D' R B2
L2 F' R U' F2 D2 L R' D' R' D' R' D' L2 U L D R'
U2 B' L B' D' U' F' D F' D2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 L' D'
F2 D B2 U' B' R2 F D2 R' U' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F'
F L F2 U F' L2 U B' F' L F2 R D F L' D2 U R'


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 1, 2011)

Session average: 21.53

1. 17.51
2. 23.93
3. 19.40
4. 20.43
5. (16.82)
6. 22.01
7. 22.17
8. 21.19
9. 23.36
10. 24.08
11. 21.19
12. (37.66)

Fail at last solve 

It started so good!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 165
22.26
22.52, 23.93, 22.46, 22.06, 22.03, (24.84), 24.07, 21.24, (18.48), 22.80, 20.60, 20.84

Not very good.


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 1, 2011)

Round 165
Average: 20.31

16.74
20.11
21.23
20.67
21.08
19.52
21.88
19.83
18.72
21.89
22.64
18.15

Woot, best Ao12 yet, finally getting a few sub-20's!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 165 - 3x3 on 4x4*

24.36, 22.48, 22.97, 25.99, 25.26, 23.24, 23.17, 20.33, (26.90), (18.20), 26.81, 22.19 = *23.68*


----------



## Carson (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 165
Average: 23.68*

Times:
22.07, 25.08, 23.85, 20.94, 26.66, 25.85, 22.66, 23.38, 23.54, 24.86, 24.61, 18.43

Only a few decent solves in the entire average. (Based on how the solves "felt" more so than the actual times)
Had a 21.89 AO12 while warming up for this... worst solve in that average was a 26.xx, and all other solves were sub 23. I am really starting to think that I am getting nervous, which is really sad considering I don't typically get nervous in actual competitions, and this is just online! grrr


----------



## tx789 (Dec 2, 2011)

ROund 165 
It has been a while because I waasn't anywjere near 20 if so a woild compwte weekly
Best average of 12: 28.43
1-12 - 28.80 26.18 23.68 31.36 (23.58) 26.33 29.06 29.84 29.40 31.75 (33.97) 27.94


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 2, 2011)

Average: 27.69

24.97, 28.08, 25.93, 26.21, 30.53, (24.51), 27.22, 26.77, 26.25, 33.65, (DNF), 27.32 

Counting 33 :fp

DNF was because of a huge cube explosion on a J-perm at ~18


----------



## Selkie (Dec 2, 2011)

*Round 165

Event: 3x3 Stage on 4x4

Average: 26.82*

25.91, 23.13, 23.32, 25.74, 23.27, 27.51, 31.69, 24.78, 31.05, 28.12, 35.52

Didn't realise it would be this bad. Must be losing a lot of time on my 4x4 solves.

number of times: 11/11
best time: 23.13
worst time: 35.52

current avg5: 30.29 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 24.11 (σ = 1.15)

session avg: 26.82 (σ = 2.88)
session mean: 27.28


----------



## Mikel (Dec 2, 2011)

*Average: 19.60*
Round 165

Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 15.43
Worst Time: 23.02
Individual Times:
1.	22.62	
2.	(15.43) PLL skip!
3.	18.66	
4.	16.29	
5.	19.96	
6.	(23.02)	
7.	17.32	
8.	22.14	
9.	20.98	
10.	18.61	
11.	20.25	
12.	19.20	

First ever sub-20 submission! HECK YESH<, BEAST MODE


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 3, 2011)

24.64, 27.79, 27.29, 21.89, 21.81, 24.76, 26.06, 27.28, 31.54, 30.80, 28.78, 21.18=26.11


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 165

19.73
15.90
21.35
22.16
20.93
16.96
21.46
20.26
20.48
20.40
18.10
20.25

Average: 19.992!

Wow! Cut this one WAY to close; had to change it to thousandths to see the specific average. Still though, I graduated  I'll keep racing though, I'll just try with less warmup solves.



Spoiler



19.731, 15.897, 21.350, 22.155, 20.926, 16.960, 21.461, 20.262, 20.478, 20.399, 18.102, 20.246





Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.897
worst time: 22.155

current avg5: 20.302 (σ = 0.07)
best avg5: 19.745 (σ = 1.98)

current avg12: 19.992 (σ = 1.35)
best avg12: 19.992 (σ = 1.35)

session avg: 19.992 (σ = 1.35)
session mean: 19.831


----------



## emolover (Dec 3, 2011)

Average: 27.68 (OH)

29.02, 26.77, 32.08, 29.54, 28.71, 27.02, 26.98, 38.78, 21.70, 26.75, 28.25, 19.87

The 19 was a PLL skip and the 38 was because "more then a feeling" started playing and I had to change it. 



iEnjoyCubing said:


> Round 165
> 
> 19.73
> 15.90
> ...


 
Welcome!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 3, 2011)

lol forgot to do this last week
1.B2 U2 R' D L' B' F2 D B2 L' U2 F D L U L2 B U' (19.84)
2.U2 F' R B R' D' B' D2 R D U' L2 U F D B' D' R' (20.57)
3.B' L R' U' R' D2 B2 U2 F' L' U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R' D L (19.58)
4.U' R U B L' B2 F' L' D2 L2 F2 D R F L' D2 B' U' (25.29)
5.B2 R D L2 B2 F' U R2 B L B2 F2 D' L D' B R (21.89)
6.L R B2 D L F2 L B U' R F2 D' L U B' L' (21.30)
7.D B' D B2 L' D' U' F' U2 F' L' R2 D2 L2 F2 U B F (18.70)
8.D2 B' R U2 R2 U B U' B2 U' F D U2 L' B D' R B2 (19.41)
9.L2 F' R U' F2 D2 L R' D' R' D' R' D' L2 U L D R' (23.20)
10.U2 B' L B' D' U' F' D F' D2 F' U2 F2 L' B2 L' D' (25.40)
11.F2 D B2 U' B' R2 F D2 R' U' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 F' (20.98)
12.F L F2 U F' L2 U B' F' L F2 R D F L' D2 U R' (20.45)

average - 21.05


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 3, 2011)

Round 165 - 3x3
1 // 21.61
2 // 19.15
3 // 22.36
4 // 18.28
5 // 18.43
6 // 19.42
7 // 23.13
8 // 22.85
9 // (17.19)
10 // 20.99
11 // 18.76
12 // 23.03

Average: 20.49
Very close to sub 20 D:
After a comp I went to, I found I was solving a little faster. Pretty weird.


----------



## crocuber (Dec 3, 2011)

Average: 19.97

1.	21.33	POP
2.	22.61	
3.	18.17	
4.	22.28	
5.	18.44	
6.	21.55	
7.	(26.05)	
8.	(14.95)	
9.	17.08	
10.	22.06	
11.	19.73	
12.	16.50


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 3, 2011)

*Round 165*
*Average of 12: 20.42*

1. 19.53
2. (17.84)
3. 21.32
4. 20.41
5. 17.88
6. 21.82
7. 22.15
8. 20.77
9. (25.73)
10. 20.33
11. 21.46
12. 18.54

Darn, I was hoping for sub 20, but didn't quite get it... But this was still a great average.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 4, 2011)

*Round 165

Average: 22.19*

1.	23.30
2.	23.21
3.	20.58
4.	22.55
5.	20.28
6.	(17.05)	
7.	23.24
8.	20.14
9.	(27.52)
10.	24.44
11.	19.16
12.	24.97


----------



## purplepirate (Dec 4, 2011)

round 165

Average: 19.83
20.58, (22.23), 21.18, 19.39, 21.29, 19.24, 18.85, 20.98, (16.95), 19.70, 17.99, 19.13

bad scrambles. cut it too close


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 4, 2011)

*round 165 = 19.40*
18.41, 18.84, 22.93, 14.73, 17.44, 22.45, 20.73, 19.52, 14.04, 22.81, 20.34, 18.72


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaycee - Round 165 - CFOP
Average : *18.73*

19.38, 
20.20[Big Pause for new OLL and F-Perm], 
18.95[U-Perm lockup (RU)], 
14.89[PLL skip], 
18.83, 
19.95, 
21.60, 
15.16[9 Sec F2L, A-Perm], 
18.15, 
20.00, 
19.66, 
17.04

I just randomly improved A LOT last night. Man, this is awesome!


----------



## Riley (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 165 - CFOP, Riley. Trying to become color neutral. Choosing color by rolling a 1x1. 

20.81, 19.89, 25.21, 24.64, 18.04, (16.63), 24.48, 22.91, (28.25), 27.72, 26.55, 18.89

Average: 22.91


----------



## jlow (Dec 5, 2011)

Round:165
Average: 18.56
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi
17.24 19.33+ 20.46 19.24  14.88  22.36  20.07 19.70 16.17 17.29 17.50 18.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2011)

*Round 165 Results*​

jlow	18.56
Jaycee	18.73
mDiPalma	19.40
Mikel	19.60
purplepirate	19.83
crocuber	19.97
iEnjoyCubing	19.99
curtishousley	20.31
Bilbo	20.42
Petzorzz	20.49
ottozing	21.05
Ickenicke	21.53
d521yts	22.19
Mike Hughey	22.26
Riley	22.91
TheZenith27 (on 4x4x4)	23.68
Carson	23.68
thackernerd	26.11
Selkie (on 4x4x4)	26.82
emolover (OH)	27.68
Alcuber	27.69
tx789	28.43

Congratulations to purplepirate and iEnjoyCubing, who both graduate this round!

jlow, Jaycee, and crocuber are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 8, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 166th round:

R' U' R D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' B' D F D2 F L D' U
U2 F U B' D2 B2 R' F L2 R' B2 U2 F D' B2 R
U' F D' U R D L B2 D' R D' F2 D L2 B2 U R F'
B D R2 U2 L' F' R D' L U B2 L' B2 F' U' F L U'
F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L' D B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B F2 D' F2 D' B2 U
L B' F' L F R U' B2 F' D F2 R F' R' B U' L2 U2
B2 U2 B' L D R' D2 F' L2 U' L R F R D F D2 U'
U B' D2 F L2 B' U' R2 F L' U2 F' U2 L R2 D B F
F2 U2 R' U2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D L B2 D2 L D F' D R
R2 B F D L2 B D' L' D2 B' U R D' B2 R' F' L2
B' F2 U2 F L' R U L' U R2 B' L2 F' D R2 D2 B F'
L2 B2 L B' L' B U2 L2 U B' F' L2 D' F L2 F2 L2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 166
21.49
20.45, 22.90, 24.62, 21.72, 20.70, 21.29, (25.03), 20.98, 22.30, (18.34), 21.52, 18.43

Typical round for me - a couple of good solves, a couple of really bad ones, overall still not good enough. I had another sub-20 average 3/5 today, though - I'm getting more of those lately.


----------



## crocuber (Dec 5, 2011)

*Round 166
*
*Average: 19.23*


1.	15.14	
2.	19.11	
3.	17.47	
4.	19.38	
5.	21.00	
6.	20.05	
7.	20.67	
8.	(21.09)	
9.	19.98	
10.	(13.80)	
11.	20.72	
12.	18.77

Last couple of days I am getting some pretty good times, I think it's because of the new lighting in room. Before I had some yellow light, now I have white light, and I see colors on the cube better than before.


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 5, 2011)

Round 166
Average: 21.01

20.40
20.85
17.53
19.64
25.49
22.85
17.20
20.76
24.46
21.32
20.32
21.99

Another good average for me, looks like i'm slowly getting there!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 166 - NO WARMUPS

22.91
20.05
24.37
22.05
17.92
21.53
14.34
19.69
19.87
16.32

Average: 19.79

Nice stuff. Times finally dropped in the middle after a few solves 



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.34
worst time: 24.37

current avg5: 18.26 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 18.26 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 19.79 (σ = 1.89)
best avg12: 19.79 (σ = 1.89)

session avg: 19.79 (σ = 1.89)
session mean: 19.72


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 166

Average of 12: 19.47
1. 17.70 
2. 19.27 
3. 17.25[Sune + PLL skip] 
4. 17.50[3 free pairs] 
5. 22.54 
6. 18.32[1 free pair] 
7. (23.44) 
8. 20.63 
9. 20.09 
10. 22.47 
11. 18.99 
12. (15.35) 

I choked in the middle so hard. T_T I did SOSOSOSO MUCH BETTER in emolover's 3x3 Race thread earlier! Oh well, at least I've graduated! 

EDIT : Lol, iEnjoyCubing : I graduated one round later than you, and we both graduated from the Race to Sub-30 thread in the same round xD (August 15th)


----------



## PandaCuber (Dec 6, 2011)

*21.70*
20.83 21.92 21.29 22.66 22.44 20.28 21.96 (23.58) 21.90 (19.39) 23.35 20.34

What the fudgecake. I missed Round 165. Awh ):


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 166 - 3x3 on 4x4*

24.88, 23.34, 27.33, 23.56, 25.16, 32.91, (19.08), 22.66, 19.15, (35.31), 21.36, 23.75 = *24.41*


----------



## Mikel (Dec 6, 2011)

*Average: 20.20*
Round 166

Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 16.78
Worst Time: 28.31+
Individual Times:
1.	21.09	
2.	19.93	
3.	(16.78)	
4.	18.80	
5.	21.58	
6.	22.46	
7.	21.47	
8.	(28.31+)	
9.	17.00	
10.	19.30	
11.	19.53	
12.	20.84

Ughh, I had sub-20 in round 165, and I was so close in this round!


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 6, 2011)

*Average: 29.13*

25.67, 32.62, 27.42, 31.00, 26.46, 22.97, (DNF), 30.05, 28.08, 36.91, (22.81), 30.07

Bad round, many sup-30s, lockups and bad solves :fp The 36 was a massive cross fail while the DNF was a cube explsion during PLL
Maybe I should tighten my Zhanchi...


----------



## Krag (Dec 6, 2011)

Round 166
*Average = 19.52*
20.36, (23.17), 18.74, 18.24, 18.53, 19.30, 19.56, 17.13, 21.97, 22.95, (16.11), 18.41


----------



## Thorsten (Dec 6, 2011)

If you don't mind, I would like to participate too.

Here my Average for Round 166 (could do better...)

Best average of 12: *24.00*
1-12 - 27.19 20.97 25.53 24.94 23.03 (20.00) 22.75 23.58 26.06 20.25 (27.33) 25.66


----------



## Carson (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 166
Average: 23.16*

Times:
24.84, 24.38, 24.10, 23.77, 20.55, 23.42, 21.75, 24.21, 18.92, 26.73, 21.19, 23.37
Not awesome times... but at least it was consistent.


----------



## Brest (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 166

Average: 18.04*

17.70 (21.07) 16.55 19.48 17.69 19.89 16.62 20.32 (13.47) 16.52 16.58 19.07

Mean: 17.91
Best Time: 13.47
Median: 17.70
Worst Time: 21.07
Standard deviation: 2.05

For some reason I failed to post my results last week... That average was ~20.5.
This average is sweet, for me. The cube feels really nice today. =)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 6, 2011)

1.R' U' R D2 F2 R F2 R2 D2 L' B' D F D2 F L D' U (20.08)
2.U2 F U B' D2 B2 R' F L2 R' B2 U2 F D' B2 R (17.81)
3.U' F D' U R D L B2 D' R D' F2 D L2 B2 U R F' (20.92)
4.B D R2 U2 L' F' R D' L U B2 L' B2 F' U' F L U' (21.92)
5.F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 L' D B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B F2 D' F2 D' B2 U (20.37)
6.L B' F' L F R U' B2 F' D F2 R F' R' B U' L2 U2 (15.53)
7.B2 U2 B' L D R' D2 F' L2 U' L R F R D F D2 U' (26.11)
8.U B' D2 F L2 B' U' R2 F L' U2 F' U2 L R2 D B F (21.51)
9.F2 U2 R' U2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D L B2 D2 L D F' D R (19.82)
10.R2 B F D L2 B D' L' D2 B' U R D' B2 R' F' L2 (17.99)
11.B' F2 U2 F L' R U L' U R2 B' L2 F' D R2 D2 B F' (18.75)
12.L2 B2 L B' L' B U2 L2 U B' F' L2 D' F L2 F2 L2 U' (23.53)

average - 20.27


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 6, 2011)

*Round 166*
*Average of 12: 20.30*

1. 18.56
2. 24.41
3. 17.03
4. 23.16
5. 15.75
6. (24.82)
7. 22.57
8. 20.56
9. 22.87
10. (14.32)
11. 16.53
12. 21.59

This was a pretty inconsistent average as I had some amazing times including a 14.32 PB single, but I had many "meh" times as well. So close to sub 20 though.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 7, 2011)

*Round 166

Average: 19.43
*
1.	18.67	
2.	16.05
3.	22.47
4.	19.28
5.	24.16	
6.	22.47
7.	(28.79)	
8.	18.31
9.	(14.48)
10.	15.81
11.	19.30	
12.	17.81	

HUGE improvement after getting my new cube (F2). Much better without the locking of the storebought I used to use.


----------



## jlow (Dec 8, 2011)

Round: 166
Cube: Zhanchi
Average: 18.65
17.98 18.09 23.19 14.69 21.27 20.07 20.87 15.58 19.07 18.53 13.54 20.31


----------



## cubelover111 (Dec 8, 2011)

Round 166
Average: 24.31
Times: 25.34, 26.50, 22.58, (20.25), 23.31, 23.32, 21.39, 25.37, (29.55), 27.02, 23.25, 25.05


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 8, 2011)

Average: *21.98*

20.12, 22.62, 19.41, 24.21, 19.09, 18.67, 22.60, 24.51, 21.54, 23.42, 23.32, 23.46

No idea what happened today, just a bad day I guess.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round 166 Results*​

Brest	18.04
jlow	18.65
crocuber	19.23
d521yts	19.43
Jaycee	19.47
Krag	19.52
Mikel	20.2
ottozing	20.27
Bilbo	20.3
curtishousley	21.01
Mike Hughey	21.49
PandaCuber	21.7
Petezorzz	21.98
Carson	23.16
Thorsten	24
cubelover111	24.31
TheZenith27 (on 4x4x4)	24.41
Alcuber	29.13

Congratulations to Brest, jlow, crocuber, and Jaycee, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

iEnjoyCubing	19.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 12, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 167th round:

D' R2 D2 L' F D U L2 B' F U L U2 B2 R F' U' R' U'
B D L' B' L' B2 L F D2 F L' R' B L U R D2 U'
B2 L' B D2 R' D2 U' R' D F R' B' U F' D F2 U' F2
B2 D F2 R U2 B L2 U B U2 B' L F2 L' R' D2 L2 U'
D' R U2 F D L2 U L2 U2 B F L2 U' R' D' L2 B2 F'
R B' F' L' D2 F' U R U2 L' D R' B L' B2 L2 B' U
B' R2 B D2 F2 L R2 B' U L2 D L2 B D U' R U R
L U B' L' B2 R D2 R' U' B' U' L2 R U B' L U2
R' D2 L' B R2 B2 F L2 U' L' R D F D R D'
L B L' B2 D2 B' D B' L2 D2 F' L' D2 U B' R' F
L' U' R' F L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D B' D L2 D U' R2 U'
B' D2 U' B L' R U2 F2 L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D R' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2011)

Round 167
22.34
(19.28), 23.01, 23.27, 22.15, (28.21), 21.75, 25.53, 20.55, 21.48, 20.70, 23.37, 21.59

Horrible. On the 28 second solve, I inserted one of the cross pieces flipped.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 8, 2011)

Brest said:


> *Round 166
> Average: 18.04*


 
Very nice graduation average, sorry for delayed response. Business trips suck too much trolling time


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 8, 2011)

Average of 12: 17.39 
17.27
18.88
15.79
20.13
(15.15)
15.63
15.99
17.79
(22.06)
16.85
18.24
17.34

AWESOME...but my second best...my best is 17.12
HOOOOOLLLY SH*TTTTTT!


----------



## d521yts (Dec 8, 2011)

*Round 167

Average: 21.35
*
1.	20.45	
2.	22.19	
3.	21.08	
4.	20.14	
5.	(27.52)	
6.	22.06
7.	20.91	
8.	(19.16)
9.	19.26	
10.	21.26
11.	23.38	
12.	22.74	

Bad average is bad. Though, to be fair, the colors are faded, so it's taking a bit longer to recognize the colors. I'll have to get a new set asap.


----------



## Czery (Dec 9, 2011)

Average of 12: *22.88*
1. 24.40 
2. 22.07 
3. (28.85) 
4. 19.41 
5. (17.88) 
6. 24.32 
7. 22.32 
8. 18.72 
9. 28.03 
10. 25.62 
11. 20.88 
12. 23.09 

I had three kinds of solves:
-good f2l
-bad f2l
-fail f2l (like a 10 second pause between recognitions)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 167

21.84
16.83
21.16
16.07
21.69
17.56
21.27
18.95
15.36
15.88
19.89
19.20

Average: 18.85

Oh yes! Awesome, 17.46 Ao5 in there too  Now I just need some consistency and I'll be averaging 17ish. Hope I can do this at Ohio this weekend.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.36
worst time: 21.84

current avg5: 18.01 (σ = 1.51)
best avg5: 17.46 (σ = 1.26)

current avg12: 18.85 (σ = 2.07)
best avg12: 18.85 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 18.85 (σ = 2.07)
session mean: 18.81


----------



## Carson (Dec 9, 2011)

*Round 167
Average: 23.68*

Times:
DNF(23.88), 22.63, 25.97, 21.83, 19.69, 22.74, 24.08, 21.30, 23.30, 26.01, 25.28, 23.63

DNF was wrong PLL. I also had a solve that required solving about 6 f2l pairs... I still don't know what I am doing to cause that, but it happens, and I had a E Perm on one solve, which is an automatic 3 extra seconds for me. Not a great average, but considering the DNF I am pretty happy with it. My best AO5 from this round was 21.96, which is about two seconds faster than my best competition average. I'm hoping to repeat that Saturday at the Ohio Open.


----------



## cubelover111 (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 167
Average: 25.95
Times: 24.05, 27.93, 28.36, 23.70, 29.55, 25.25, 21.55, 28.23, 23.89, 27.85, 24.62, 25.59


----------



## Brest (Dec 9, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations to Brest, jlow, crocuber, and Jaycee, who graduate this round!


I really don't feel like I've graduated... I had a 20.5x the week before; which for some reason didn't post when I tried. I'm going to try to get a legitimate 3 in a row, without any breaks.



Selkie said:


> Very nice graduation average


It was sweet, everything felt good, especially the cube. Now to be consistent...


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 9, 2011)

Round 167
Average: 20.15

20.22
16.64
18.16
19.00
23.26
20.35
21.21
21.37
20.32
20.97
18.78
21.15

Another great average, new best ao12 and ao5 in there


----------



## Mikel (Dec 9, 2011)

*Average: 21.76*
Round 167
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 19.16
Worst Time: 25.44
Individual Times:
1.	21.55	
2.	22.97+	
3.	19.69	
4.	19.28	
5.	24.46	
6.	20.41	
7.	20.18	
8.	20.84	
9.	23.52	
10.	24.68	
11.	(25.44)	
12.	(19.16)


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Round 167 - Rubik's Cube Average of 12

Average: DNF (WHYYYYYYYY????)

1. 24.39
2. 21.68
3. 26.83+
4. DNF(22.89)
5. 23.35
6. 29.11
7. 28.11
8. 22.57
9. 18.52 (YES)
10. 25.24 
11. 33.48 (UGHHHH)
12. DNF (7.96) (POP)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 10, 2011)

*Average: 26.26*

31.94, 26.04, (32.33), 26.77, 25.78, 27.82, 24.49, 24.40, 23.66, 25.10, (22.41), 26.60

Good, there's a 24.18 average of 5 in there (0.03 off PB)


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 10, 2011)

ROUND 167
EVENT-Yellow cross
AVERAGE OF 12=25.08

INDIVIDUAL SOLVES
21.28,22.53,28.14,(19.10),(33.87),30.22,19.98,23.36,23.14,31.36,29.05,21.74

The inconsistency was expected. However, nice to see sub20 singles and a not so bad average for my 1st tries on yellow


@Brandbest1, well if it was a pop and not an explosion, there was no need to DNF it!


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 10, 2011)

26.42, 21.41, 25.41, (20.38), 22.03, 20.89, (31.42), 25.81, 25.64, 28.66, 26.81, 26.69+ 
Average: 26.44
Cube: Zhanchi


----------



## Akuma (Dec 10, 2011)

*Round 167*

Average: *19.73*
Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 15.24
Worst Time: 23.85

18.23, 18.09, 20.16, (23.85), (15.24), 18.56, 20.24, 19.11, 18.69, 20.46, 23.16, 20.56


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 11, 2011)

*Round 167*
*average of 12: 20.28*

1. 20.92
2. 19.22 
3. 24.15
4. (15.94) 
5. 19.93
6. (DNF)
7. 18.52
8. 21.95
9. 18.39
10. 21.99
11. 20.22
12. 17.49

I was actually quite surprised as to how well I did this round. I have not been practicing much lately so I was thinking I would get around 21.xx The DNF was a pop or I probably would have been sub 20 :O


----------



## Brest (Dec 11, 2011)

*Round 167

Average: 19.91*

(23.09) 19.74 18.35 21.07 22.01 18.59 18.89 18.81 21.16 21.48 18.96 (18.28)

Mean: 20.04
Best Time: 18.28
Median: 19.35
Worst Time: 23.09
Standard deviation: 1.57


----------



## Krag (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 167
*Average = 19.47*
19.41, 19.63, 20.06, 18.65, 18.43, 17.42, 20.92, 17.90, (23.13), 22.83, 19.43, (16.32)


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 167 - Speed
Average- 24.55

Times:
1. 21.76, 
2. 20.61, 
3. 22.63, 
4. 19.02, 
5. 24.69, 
6. 26.02, 
7. 25.96, 
8. 32.97+, 
9. 23.78, 
10. 24.89, 
11. 25.22, 
12. 29.90[messed up cross]

ugh... This was terrible. I haven't done very much cubing recently.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 11, 2011)

Round 167
Average 22.24

16.63, 23.77, 21.77, 24.63, 26.21, 20.40, 24.16, 20.09, 19.56, 25.25, 23.40, 21.78


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Round 167 - 3x3 on 4x4: 22.19*

Mean: 22.16
Standard deviation: 2.73
Best Time: 16.43
Worst Time: 27.53

Best average of 5: 21.30
8-12 - (18.38) (23.22) 20.65 21.43 21.81

Best average of 12: *22.19*
1-12 - 24.68 (16.43) (27.53) 23.00 22.69 22.41 23.66 18.38 23.22 20.65 21.43 21.81

1. 24.68 D' R2 D2 L' F D U L2 B' F U L U2 B2 R F' U' R' U'
2. 16.43 B D L' B' L' B2 L F D2 F L' R' B L U R D2 U'
3. 27.53 B2 L' B D2 R' D2 U' R' D F R' B' U F' D F2 U' F2
4. 23.00 B2 D F2 R U2 B L2 U B U2 B' L F2 L' R' D2 L2 U'
5. 22.69 D' R U2 F D L2 U L2 U2 B F L2 U' R' D' L2 B2 F'
6. 22.41 R B' F' L' D2 F' U R U2 L' D R' B L' B2 L2 B' U
7. 23.66 B' R2 B D2 F2 L R2 B' U L2 D L2 B D U' R U R
8. 18.38 L U B' L' B2 R D2 R' U' B' U' L2 R U B' L U2
9. 23.22 R' D2 L' B R2 B2 F L2 U' L' R D F D R D'
10. 20.65 L B L' B2 D2 B' D B' L2 D2 F' L' D2 U B' R' F
11. 21.43 L' U' R' F L2 D' B2 F2 U' R' D B' D L2 D U' R2 U'
12. 21.81 B' D2 U' B L' R U2 F2 L' D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 D R' U2


----------



## Riley (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 167, Riley, Color Neutral, choosing color by rolling 1x1. Only got like 3 whites. (my used to be normal color)

21.49, 19.30, 17.48, 19.08, 21.64, 18.05, 14.61, 18.82, 20.97, 19.02, 21.31, 20.01
*
Average: 19.55 *


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 167: 

19.31, 21.01, 21.08, (12.77) NL PB and overall PB, (23.88), 20.27, 21.10, 18.91, 18.65, 18.98, 17.81, 17.13 
*Average: 19.42. Yay Sub 20!*

I had a pop on one solve and still got a sub 20 solve in. I noticed I am noticing more f2l pairs faster as I insert other pairs. Look ahead improving with the Zhanchi???  I'll take it.



Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.77
worst time: 23.88

current avg5: 18.45 (σ = 0.47)
best avg5: 18.45 (σ = 0.47)

current avg12: 19.42 (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 19.42 (σ = 1.33)

session avg: 19.42 (σ = 1.33)
session mean: 19.24


----------



## jlow (Dec 12, 2011)

Round:167
Average: 18.35
Cube: Guhong
18.69
18.43
18.54
16.85
18.68
23.24+
22.64
15.93
17.13
17.68
17.53
17.32
So close to no 20 second solves!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2011)

*Round 167 Results*​

LeighzerCuber	19.42
Krag	19.47
Riley (roll for cross color)	19.55
Akuma	19.73
curtishousley	20.15
Bilbo	20.28
d521yts	21.35
Mikel	21.76
TheZenith27 (on 4x4x4)	22.19
Casnova	22.24
Mike Hughey	22.34
Czery	22.88
Carson	23.68
Ickathu	24.55
Akash Rupela (yellow cross)	25.08
cubelover111	25.95
Alcuber	26.26
GreenCuber	26.44
brandbest1	DNF

Krag and Akuma are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

IMSLOW1097	17.39
jlow	18.35
iEnjoyCubing	18.85
Brest	19.91

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 15, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 168th round:

U2 F' U F D F U' L2 D2 R' U' L D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B'
F R B' U2 B U' L2 U' B2 R' B D' R' U' F2 D' B'
F2 L2 F' L' R U' L' D' L2 R' B2 R' U B L U R2 F'
F' D B R2 U2 L' D2 F2 L2 D' B D' B' U' R U2 L' U'
R2 U F U2 F' D2 B' L' F2 L B2 L2 B R2 F D' R U'
B D L' R2 F L B' U' R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' F U2 R U2
D L2 B F' L2 U' R B' U2 B2 R F2 D L U' R F' D2
L2 B F2 D' R' D2 L B2 L D' F' L F2 U' F L' B2
L U L2 R' B F L2 D2 R' U' L' B2 D B' F2 U' B' D2
D U L2 U2 R' F L' B L' R' F L2 F' U' L' U2 L2 R'
D2 F U' L' U2 R B2 U2 R' B' U2 L' U L2 R2 B' R' B2
R' B2 U B2 R' D' U' R' B F2 D F' U' L2 B F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 168
21.26
23.21, 22.10, (17.43), 21.16, 20.89, 23.35, 22.75, 20.13, 19.48, 19.04, (23.96), 20.46


----------



## Carson (Dec 12, 2011)

*Round 168
Average: 23.77*

Times:
18.61, 23.99, 25.49, 21.77, 20.30, 23.21, 27.51, 26.09, 24.92, 25.52, 23.96, 22.48


I wasn't exactly happy with my averages from the Ohio Open this past weekend... but I WAS very pleased to have my first two sub-20 competition singles .


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 12, 2011)

Round 168
Average: 20.34
23.02
19.42
21.42
20.57
16.56
19.52
19.74
18.22
20.47
24.28
20.04
21.00


----------



## Riley (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 168 - Riley, color neutral by rolling cross color

20.63, 15.73, 16.01, 14.48, 20.79, 19.72, 21.60, 30.14, 15.95, 19.44, 20.93, 24.65

Average: 19.54 (lol, .01 better than last time)

Rolled 4 whites I think. Nice 16 on red cross though.


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 168
24.08, DNF, 21.88, 28.89, 27.08, 22.14, 23.34, (19.66), (31.02+), 24.06, 22.14, 23.94
Average: 24.38
19.66 skip oll


----------



## Naillig (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 168

21.84, (17.94), 24.34, 22.53, 20.32, 22.47, (24.97), 22.80, 24.48, 19.85, 19.78, 22.25

Average: 21.96


----------



## Krag (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 168
*Average = 19.36*
17.53, 17.45, 18.98, 20.52, (22.36), 17.81, 19.40, 20.10, 19.29, (16.48), 20.61, 21.93
good solves, and im finally graduating.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 13, 2011)

Round 168
Avg 23.14

22.29, 25.82, 24.42, 23.04, 21.37, 25.39, 28.39, 19.34, 24.18, 20.61, 24.89, 18.46


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 13, 2011)

Ao12 20.69

1.(47.59)
2. 20.70
3. 19.14
4. 26.87
5. 18.14
6. (17.67)
7. 21.77
8. 20.01
9. 20.71
10. 20.15
11. 19.48
12. 19.92

Pretty nice average, but yesterday I got so many sub-20s, so I wanted a better average.

1st and 4th solves were fails so it was my own fault


----------



## SlechtValk (Dec 13, 2011)

*Round 168
Average = 30.86*

29.50 30.33 32.81 29.77 30.00 35.30 32.00 34.65 28.97 31.80 27.43 28.80

Still no below 30s average...

I have practised a lot, improved my cross planning and my look-ahead and still no improvement in times...
I have even given up solving big cubes as I noticed I had trouble with finger tricking my OLL and PLL algorithms on the 3x3!
And I love the 5x5 and 6x6...


I am failing myself from this race and am going to get my sub30s graduation first!!
Good bye and hope to be back soon with my sub30s diploma...


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Dec 13, 2011)

25.13
19.08
16.91
17.89
20.90
18.80
17.85
19.83
18.31
18.31
19.05
17.14
Avg: 18.72
No particularly good solves, but VERY consistent.


----------



## Cubetastic (Dec 13, 2011)

12: 00:28.98 x 
11: 00:28.06 x 
10: 00:27.05 x 
9: 00:27.50 x 
8: 00:26.07 x 
7: 00:24.71 x 
6: 00:24.73 x 
5: 00:22.95 x 
4: 00:26.96 x 
3: 00:24.14 x 
2: 00:26.03 x 
1: 00:28.22 x 


Average: 00:26.28 Best: 00:22.95 
Avg. 5: 00:27.53 3 of 5: 00:27.54 
Avg. 10: 00:26.12 10 of 12: 00:26.35 

Some good solves, a good average for me


----------



## Mikel (Dec 14, 2011)

*Average: 19.60*
Round 168

Standard Deviation: 2.24
Best Time: 13.80
Worst Time: 25.96
Individual Times:
1.	(25.96)	
2.	18.52	
3.	16.39	
4.	21.89	
5.	20.30	
6.	16.01	
7.	22.50	
8.	19.41	
9.	23.39	
10.	(13.80)	nL! I think my second best solve ever
11.	17.10	
12.	20.53


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 14, 2011)

Average: 27.63

26.59, 25.82, 30.82, 27.16, 32.76, 28.65, 25.99, 23.75, 25.01, (33.60), 29.74, (23.43)

So many silly mistakes 

26.59 I dropped the cube 
32.76 and 29.74 were cross fails
28.65 I messed up J-perm
33.60 Messed up OLL


----------



## Brest (Dec 14, 2011)

*Round 168

Average: 18.98*

19.03 (24.27) 17.66 15.42 16.66 20.99 17.84 22.63 19.28 (14.79) 19.57 20.68

Mean: 19.07
Best Time: 14.79
Median: 19.16
Worst Time: 24.27
Standard deviation: 2.70

Must find consistency! But now at least it's an actual 3-in-a-row-sub-20!


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 14, 2011)

Round 168
Speed

Average- 21.66
Individual times- 21.16, 19.93, 19.70, 37.29[pop...], 21.63, 18.96, 23.86, 20.27, 24.41, 26.31, 19.39, 19.98

Great average! 20.42 ao5 in there too!! I used qqtimer. I'm using a guhong w/o torpedoes, so that's why I popped. I would take the torpedoes out of my zhanchi, but one of them is fused in from using CRC :fp


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Round 168*
*Average of 12: 22.84*

1. 21.32 
2. (28.36)
3. 26.27 
4. 24.79 
5. 19.01 
6. 23.71 
7. 22.53 
8. 24.50 
9. 23.16 
10. (17.40)
11. 20.32 
12. 22.74

Bad average.


----------



## Czery (Dec 15, 2011)

26.53[major cross screw up], 19.59, 19.12, 22.97, 25.87, (38.87), 21.67, 20.67, 23.38, 27.13, (18.75), 23.15 = 23.01

loberfloberjocrocatchenetynetiipoo
Me inconsistent today.


----------



## Innocence (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 168
avg12: 21.83 (σ = 1.28)*
best time: 18.72
worst time: 24.85

21.29, 21.39, 23.46, 21.86, 20.98, 22.87, (18.72), 21.26, 24.10, 19.42, 21.65, (24.85)[Derp. Looked at the timer.]


I'm back, people. And getting there, slowly. Regular practice seems to help though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 168 Results*​

Krag	19.36
Riley (roll for cross color)	19.54
Mikel	19.60
curtishousley	20.34
Ickenicke	20.69
Mike Hughey	21.26
Ickathu	21.66
Innocence	21.83
Naillig	21.96
Bilbo	22.84
Czery	23.01
Casnova	23.14
Carson	23.77
GreenCuber	24.38
Cubetastic	26.35
Alcuber	27.63
SlechtValk	30.86

Congratulations to Krag, who graduates this round!

Riley is only one round away from graduating (rolling for cross color) - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

IMSLOW1097	18.72
Brest	18.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 19, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 169th round:

B2 U' L R F' D2 B U2 L' F2 D' F' R' U2 B L2 U'
L2 U F2 D' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R F' U L2 F
F2 L R U L2 F D B L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L D' L' B2 U2
L2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D' R' D F2 L' D' B
L R B F U' L2 R U L' U R' B2 D' L B L D2
R F D2 R B D B' L D F L' D' B2 F2 U2 L B2
B L' U' R D' R U' F2 L2 R2 D' F' R2 U2 R2 F R2
F R2 F' U B F2 D B2 D' B2 L' B R' B L2 U' B'
F2 D B2 D' L B L2 U' L2 D2 R F' U2 B2 L' R' B'
B R U' R2 D B D2 F U' L' B2 F U' R' D2 L F U2
B R' F' L2 D2 U2 F' U' L B D' B F L2 F2 R2 D2 R'
R' D' F2 L' R' F D' B2 D U' R' F' L' D2 B' R' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 169
22.73
23.15, 22.07, 23.12, 22.38, 25.52, 21.48, 21.45, 23.12, (20.40), (25.97), 23.68, 21.31

Ugh - not a single sub-20.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 15, 2011)

Ao12 21.23
1.(32.60)
2. 23.12
3. 24.67
4. 21.20
5. 18.00
6. 19.20
7. 20.77
8. 23.85
9. 21.18
10. 20.54
11. 19.73
12.(16.98)

Too many bad solves .

Last solve was pretty good


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 15, 2011)

Round 169

Average - 23.26

*Times*
*29.04*, 23.12, *17.76*, 20.23, 25.01, 19.56, 23.24, 19.83, 23.07, 25.93, 27.40, 25.25

A very inconsistent round. Considered to just stop after the first solve.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 15, 2011)

*Round 169

Ao12: 27.57*

34.33, 31.71, 26.88, 30.91, 21.61, 23.33, 22.21, DNF(24.59), 26.03, 28.34, 24.16, 27.81

I started out really badly, I guess I should practice a little before I do these races... Anyway, I'm back!


----------



## Czery (Dec 15, 2011)

ROUND 169

AWO 12: *20.89*

1. 22.88 
2. 22.34 
3. (24.37) 
4. 21.61 
5. 20.59 
6. 21.41 
7. 17.66 
8. 24.08 
9. (16.48) 
10. 23.27 
11. 17.64 
12. 17.46 

wow, some good singles in there. 
I think I like it. (still working on look over head)


----------



## ottozing (Dec 15, 2011)

lol i keep forgeting to do this :fp

B2 U' L R F' D2 B U2 L' F2 D' F' R' U2 B L2 U' (18.98)
L2 U F2 D' U2 L B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R F' U L2 F (18.43)
F2 L R U L2 F D B L2 U2 F' D2 B2 L D' L' B2 U2 (17.70)
L2 B2 D2 U B2 U2 B' D2 U2 L' D' R' D F2 L' D' B (19.51)
L R B F U' L2 R U L' U R' B2 D' L B L D2 (17.62)
R F D2 R B D B' L D F L' D' B2 F2 U2 L B2 (15.87)
B L' U' R D' R U' F2 L2 R2 D' F' R2 U2 R2 F R2 (20.45)
F R2 F' U B F2 D B2 D' B2 L' B R' B L2 U' B' (18.67)
F2 D B2 D' L B L2 U' L2 D2 R F' U2 B2 L' R' B' (19.45)
B R U' R2 D B D2 F U' L' B2 F U' R' D2 L F U2 (18.54)
B R' F' L2 D2 U2 F' U' L B D' B F L2 F2 R2 D2 R' (18.67)
R' D' F2 L' R' F D' B2 D U' R' F' L' D2 B' R' U2 (20.88)

average-18.60


----------



## Mikel (Dec 16, 2011)

*Average: 19.34*
Round 169

Standard Deviation: 1.74
Best Time: 15.51
Worst Time: 25.14
Individual Times:
1.	18.57
2.	18.85	
3.	20.39	
4.	20.51	
5.	(25.14)	
6.	(15.51)	
7.	17.32	
8.	23.71	
9.	20.71	
10.	17.83	
11.	18.34	
12.	17.19

I think I am slowly approaching the sub-20 mark!


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 16, 2011)

*Average: 26.01*

25.32, 25.22, 24.57, (27.32), 26.25, 26.56, 26.63, (19.18), 27.13, 26.11, 27.16, 25.17

Good average and very consistant, another amazing single as well


----------



## imautubefreak (Dec 16, 2011)

*Round 169*

This is my first time doing this and I am looking forward to doing this again. 

*Round 169*

*Ao12: 21.12*

1.	17.76	
2.	20.16	
3.	19.24	
4.	20.87	
5.	24.19	
6.	21.32+ Just didn't turn last layer all of the way.	
7.	(15.27) Easy F2L. 
8.	20.57	
9.	21.77	
10.	(28.68) Messed up OLL  
11.	22.10	
12.	21.50	

This is a pretty good average. I could have done better and gotten less 21+ solves.


----------



## Riley (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 169, Riley, roll for cross color

19.25, 21.90, 15.36, 16.20, 19.28, 23.52, 21.30, 21.84, 22.83, 16.90, 18.15, 17.40

Average: 19.50


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 16, 2011)

41.92, 27.89, 26.69, 22.41, 26.45, 27.87, 25.32, 23.51, 19.54, 26.28, 29.37, 34.97=27.08


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 169
Average 24.41

21.21, 20.11, 24.07, 22.90, 25.53, 27.50, 26.46, 26.23, 26.26, 24.48, 25.57, 21.42


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 16, 2011)

Round 169
Average: 21.06

22.59
20.57
24.76
21.44
17.78
20.68
18.61
24.24
21.73
16.87
20.61
22.36

Not as good as previous weeks but still decent


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hope I don't screw up.
Round 168 - Rubik's Cube Average of 12

Average- 24.37

1. 25.34
2. 27.29
3. 28.59+
4. 22.20
5. 23.63
6. (18.39)
7. 23.05
8. 20.40
9. 24.77+
10. 26.44
11. (32.95+) GRRRRRRRR>>>>>... 
12. 21.97


----------



## matotaos1 (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 169
Average 21.29*

22.34
21.84
(17.66)
22.32
18.10
20.39
21.31
23.38
(23.88)
21.71
18.34
23.19


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 17, 2011)

Round 169
Average: 23.08

Individual Times: 30.27, 23.34, 19.35, 23.80, 23.85, 22.88, 21.03, 25.43, 24.00, 20.74, 20.38, 25.34

Stats:
best avg5: 21.92 (σ = 1.47)
current avg12: 23.08 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 23.37

Used qqtimer. I'm not that happy with this average. I really wanted it to be faster. Last weeks was just really lucky, I guess.


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 17, 2011)

*Round 169*

19.25, 19.88, 16.66, 17.05, 15.53, 17.79, 17.24, 18.86, 19.57, 16.54, 18.78, 16.62 

*current avg12: 17.84 (s = 1.11)*


----------



## Carson (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 169
Average: 24.20*

Time:
23.35, 23.52, 22.16, 24.34, 22.36, 19.76, 23.69, 27.47, 25.78, 26.29, 26.25, 24.30

Things were going ok until I messed up a PLL on solve number 8... things just went to crap after that.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 18, 2011)

*Round 169*
*Average of 12: 20.53*

1. 18.61
2. 20.00
3. 22.97
4. 20.59
5. 19.20
6. 17.58
7. (15.61)
8. 19.80 
9. 22.87 
10. (26.83)
11. 20.06
12. 23.61

Good average but still not quite sub 20.


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 19, 2011)

2:	00:27.23	x
11:	00:22.06	x
10:	00:26.34	x
9:	00:20.47	x
8:	00:25.10	x
7:	00:22.51	x
6:	00:24.40	x
5:	00:24.68	x
4:	00:26.12	x
3:	00:19.10	x
2:	00:26.52	x
1:	00:26.01	x
Average: 00:24.21


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 169 Results*​

mDiPalma	17.84
ottozing	18.60
Mikel	19.34
Riley (roll for cross color)	19.50
Bilbo	20.53
Czery	20.89
curtishousley	21.06
imautubefreak	21.12
Ickenicke	21.23
matotaos1	21.29
Mike Hughey	22.73
Ickathu	23.08
MeshuggahX	23.26
Carson	24.20
GreenCuber	24.21
brandbest1	24.37
Casnova	24.41
Alcuber	26.01
thackernerd	27.08
Divineskulls	27.57

Congratulations to Riley, who graduates this round rolling for cross color!

mDiPalma and Mikel are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 22, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 170th round:

U2 B' L F U2 R B2 U L' B U F' L' D L F' R2 F'
R' B D F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U F D F2 U B' U R
R2 U2 R' B U' B R B2 R2 B R D' B F2 L2 B' R2 U2
D' L2 R U' L R' D R2 F2 L' R' U2 F R' F2 U R2
D2 U' F' L R B D F' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B R F' R2
U' R U R' U' L' F' L2 B' R2 D' R F2 D' B' F D2 U
R' B2 L' B' L2 D F D2 F2 U F D B2 D2 U2 B' D U
F2 D' U F' R D' R U2 B' D' U' R' D' R2 D R' D2 U'
D2 L2 F' U' R D R' F D2 R' F2 D2 B' R2 B D B U'
D' R U' L' D2 U' B L' R2 B' D B R2 F L U' B2 U'
D B' D R2 U B' D B2 L' D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D' L'
R2 B2 L' F2 L B' D2 B' U F R' B F2 D' L2 D F2 R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 170
22.65
23.76, 19.78, 19.69, 20.41, 26.65, 24.52, 24.09, 21.35, 20.29, 25.96, (30.60), (18.97)

Depressingly bad. 5 solves over 24 seconds. On the 30.60, I couldn't remember an OLL, but couldn't bring myself to give up and kept trying to get it. I got it on about the 6th or 7th try.


----------



## d521yts (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 170

Average: 20.40*


1.	21.89	
2.	20.08
3.	22.00+2
4.	18.63
5.	18.07
6.	22.86	
7.	18.32
8.	20.04
9.	(24.44)
10.	22.73
11.	19.34	
12.	(14.70)

Had some pretty bad times here. The last solve almost made up for it.


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 19, 2011)

*Average: 27.14*

31.30, 26.51, 28.32, 23.85, (34.93), (19.89), 28.37, 28.61, 24.90, 25.95, 27.98, 25.64

Meh. Pop on the 34, but yay for another sub 20


----------



## Mudkip (Dec 19, 2011)

Never officially graduated so I'll give it a go.

_Round 170_

Average: 17.73

1. 16.63
2. 17.53
3. 20.98
4. 17.05
5. 15.52
6. 20.26
7. 17.92
8. 17.09
9. 16.30
10. 17.56
11. 17.17
12. 18.72

Good solves!


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 19, 2011)

Round 170- Roux
Ao12: 29.32
36.15, 30.31, 25.36, 25.02, 31.52, 28.96, 33.19, 31.13, 33.36, 26.88, 24.58, 27.50 

Ugh, awful average.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 19, 2011)

round 170

U2 B' L F U2 R B2 U L' B U F' L' D L F' R2 F' (16.10)
R' B D F2 L2 F2 R' D2 L2 U F D F2 U B' U R (19.81)
R2 U2 R' B U' B R B2 R2 B R D' B F2 L2 B' R2 U2 (18.93)
D' L2 R U' L R' D R2 F2 L' R' U2 F R' F2 U R2 (15.81) easy x cross ftw =D
D2 U' F' L R B D F' D' B2 U2 B2 L2 B R F' R2 (14.70)
U' R U R' U' L' F' L2 B' R2 D' R F2 D' B' F D2 U (16.45)
R' B2 L' B' L2 D F D2 F2 U F D B2 D2 U2 B' D U (23.62)
F2 D' U F' R D' R U2 B' D' U' R' D' R2 D R' D2 U' (14.74) ollcp with pll skip <3
D2 L2 F' U' R D R' F D2 R' F2 D2 B' R2 B D B U' (18.95)
D' R U' L' D2 U' B L' R2 B' D B R2 F L U' B2 U' (14.35)
D B' D R2 U B' D B2 L' D' F2 U B2 F2 U2 R' D' L' (18.43)
R2 B2 L' F2 L B' D2 B' U F R' B F2 D' L2 D F2 R' (16.78)

average - 17.07 (one more average to go :3)


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 170*
*Average of 12: 21.04*

1. 26.60
2. (15.14)
3. 23.37 
4. 16.09
5. (35.99) POP
6. 22.46 
7. 17.12
8. 21.16 
9. 17.85 
10. 18.86 
11. 24.51 
12. 22.40

Lol, this is probably one my most inconsistent and crazy averages so far. Somehow turned out to be a decent average of 21 seconds


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 19, 2011)

*Round 170*
Average: 21.79
1. 19.52
2. 25.21 
3. 18.75
4. 24.24
5. 21.62
6. (18.54)
7. 20.27
8. 23.20
9. 21.15
10. (26.79)
11. 21.27
12. 22.71


----------



## Carson (Dec 20, 2011)

*Round 170
Average: 22.61*

Times:
22.46, 20.35, 24.92, 17.56, 24.52, 21.07, 25.27, 22.70, 24.38, 22.77, 22.47, 20.45
I believe this is the best average that I have posted in this thread. Although I had some mistakes that slowed me down on a few solves, and my fastest times aren't really getting faster, it makes me feel a little better that my "mistake solves" are getting faster.

Edit: Got this shortly after submitting these results... 


Spoiler



My concentration really started to fade on the last few solves. Contained within are my PB Ao5 and Ao12... each are over a second faster than my previous bests.

number of times: 106/106
best time: 16.20
worst time: 49.90

current avg5: 23.67 (σ = 1.74)
best avg5: 18.57 (σ = 1.29)

current avg12: 21.62 (σ = 2.82)
best avg12: 20.27 (σ = 1.34)

current avg100: 22.73 (σ = 2.86)
best avg100: 22.70 (σ = 2.83)

session avg: 22.78 (σ = 2.85)
session mean: 22.97

Times:


Spoiler



19.49, 24.53, 25.05, 21.12, 24.56, 26.75, 26.07, 22.09, 20.60, 21.34, 19.71, 23.23, 25.03, 20.89, 24.01, 24.29, 23.92, 20.47, 22.65, 21.50, 24.01, 24.61, 24.67, 22.26, 21.74, 28.61, 24.12, 20.91, 21.48, 26.37, 28.30, 23.86, 25.02, 21.19, 22.05, 21.93, 22.62, 21.07, 21.74, 25.44, 28.63, 22.81, 19.99, 21.40, 27.14, 21.00, 22.43, 20.50, 32.77, 27.60, 24.73, 25.12, 19.78, 18.12, 24.31, 24.17, 22.67, 28.35, 26.08, 19.33, 20.46, 49.90, 20.01, 25.54, 20.36, 22.10, 21.18, 21.70, 18.47, 25.15+, 25.38, 21.16, 23.55, 22.03, 25.60, 23.80, 24.07, 18.93, 19.91, 19.14, 23.77, 25.61, 18.27, 16.92, 25.46, 18.97, 20.52, 20.67, 21.22, 20.90, 20.47, 21.16, 21.41, 24.42, 16.20, 21.18, 18.69, 20.10, 16.94, 23.38, 25.68, 24.45, 19.28, 25.30, 21.26, 27.93


----------



## Innocence (Dec 20, 2011)

*Round 170
avg12: 21.70 (σ = 2.25)*
best time: 18.53
worst time: 27.33

19.28, 20.54, 25.62, 22.39, 22.80, 24.31, (18.53), 19.87, 23.74, 19.22, 19.25, (27.33)

You have no idea how angry I am right now. 5 sub-20 solves...and like 4 complete fails. XD


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 20, 2011)

Ao12 21.67

1. 20.29
2. 21.98
3. (18.86)
4. 21.76
5. 23.70
6. (24.16)
7. 22.41
8. 21.11
9. 19.58
10. 20.97
11. 21.17
12. 23.74

No good times, bot no very bad either.

Pretty normal average


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 170
Average: 24.65 

Individual times:
1. 26.53 
2. 26.44 
3. 20.03 
4. (14.44)  
5. 22.70 
6. 26.97 
7. 24.08 
8. 26.79 
9. 25.40 
10. (29.84)  
11. 21.63 
12. 25.89

Ugh... the only good thing in this average was the non-lucky 14.44 single. I have a reconstruction of the solve if anybody wants it. Not that you would. It was an x-cross with easy F2L, fast OLL, and an a-perm.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 20, 2011)

Ao12: 23.02

27.20
23.58
(28.51)
20.72
21.11
20.36
24.79
25.60
(17.98)
23.18
24.51
19.18

Meh, I coul'dve done better =\


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 20, 2011)

Round 170
Average: 20.73

18.95
20.41
22.14
22.08
19.54
20.64
19.91
23.57
20.90
19.93
21.45
20.26


----------



## cubenut99 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish I could compete I broke my finger.


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round 170 - 3x3 on 4x4*

Average of 12: *21.86*
20.41 24.18 23.73 (18.61) 19.23 19.12 20.91 24.91 18.89 21.45 25.78 (26.12)


----------



## Mikel (Dec 21, 2011)

*Average: 21.15*
Round 170

Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 16.84
Worst Time: 28.30
Individual Times:
1.	23.08	
2.	21.05	
3.	(28.30)	
4.	(16.84)	
5.	18.90	
6.	22.38	
7.	21.97	
8.	23.19+	
9.	17.97	
10.	19.59	
11.	21.16	
12.	22.16

So I could have graduated this round if my average was sub-20. I will just have to work harder.


----------



## matotaos1 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Round: 170
Average: 19.79*

FIRST SUB 20 AV12 

23.06
21.74
(24.65)
20.91
18.99
19.07
20.11
18.42
(17.71)
18.41
17.85
19.35


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 170
Average 22.54

24.38, 23.04, 20.91, 23.89, 28.36, 20.83, 21.04, 18.04, 24.14, 23.86, 23.99, 18.00


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 21, 2011)

Round 170- yellow cross 
28.27 , 24.81 , 19.51 , (18.23) , 26.30 , 28.15 , 25.47 , 22.39 , (34.40) , 24.65 , 20.35 , 30.43=25.03
Hardly any improvement from my last attempt (understandable because i dont practice it otherwise. From next time, i will try to do the solves less casually and be ready what to look for)


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 170: current avg12: 18.61 (σ = 1.35)*
15.87, 17.25, 16.50, 19.15, 19.28, 19.89, 21.28, 18.13, 17.43, 17.97, 21.61, 19.18


----------



## Naillig (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 170

Average: 22.69

σ: 3.49
Best Time: 18.55
Worst Time: 31.05
Individual Times:
22.98, 21.03, 21.09, 22.83, 20.32, (31.05), 24.33, 21.88, (18.55), 23.39, 27.07, 21.92


----------



## Czery (Dec 22, 2011)

Session avg: *20.98*[/SZE]

22.27, 18.81, 24.28, 18.54, 22.99, 19.63, 19.25, 19.86, (15.93), (47.99), 20.77, 23.38

ugh! So close! If it wasn't for the last three solves it could have easily been sub 20. Messed up A perm execution like thrice. sigh.
I have acquired the bad habit of galncing at my times in the middle of a solve.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 22, 2011)

matotaos1 said:


> *Round: 170
> Average: 19.79*
> 
> FIRST SUB 20 AV12
> ...


 
Grats!!!! See you in the race to sub-15


----------



## AndersB (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 170 - Cross on yellow

Avg: 19.10

23.23, 19.71, 18.16, 16.43, 19.90, 22.08, 15.64, 16.76, 17.40, DNF(13.56), 17.88, 19.49

Nice! Trying to become color neutral.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 170 Results*​

ottozing	17.07
Mudkip	17.73
mDiPalma	18.61
AndersB (yellow cross)	19.10
matotaos1	19.79
d521yts	20.40
curtishousley	20.73
Czery	20.98
Bilbo	21.04
Mikel	21.15
Ickenicke	21.67
Innocence	21.70
JillianFraser	21.79
TheZenith27 (3x3 on 4x4)	21.86
Casnova	22.54
Carson	22.61
Mike Hughey	22.65
Naillig	22.69
Alex DiTuro	23.02
Ickathu	24.65
Akash Rupela (yellow cross)	25.03
Alcuber	27.14
Divineskulls	29.32

Congratulations to mDiPalma, who graduates this round!

ottozing and Mudkip are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 26, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 171st round:

B' R2 B R2 B' L' D' R' D' B U F L2 U' L2 B F2 R2
R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 L F U R' D B U' F2 R D'
B2 L F R' F2 R' B L U' R U F L2 D2 R' F R' U'
B U B2 D2 L B2 R2 D' B' L B F D2 R D2 L2 F2 U
R B U2 B' L2 F R B2 D' B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L F R' F2
L' B D L2 D' F' D U' R' U R' B' R D' U L R F'
F2 D U2 F D R F2 L U2 B' L R2 D U' R' U' R U
D' L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B' U R U B2 D L2 U' F U R
R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R F R B D2 L D U2 R2 F' D' F'
F' R' B2 R U2 B' U2 B R' U F2 L2 R2 F L B F U2
U L2 U L U B' F' U B R' U2 F' U L2 F2 D' L U
B D2 B' F L R' B' D2 R B2 F U B' D F' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2011)

Round 171
21.58
23.71, 24.42, (17.98), 20.76, 20.13, 21.09, 20.55, (24.72), 21.76, 20.26, 23.60, 19.50

Typical average. I did 2 PLLs on the 11th solve.


----------



## angham (Dec 22, 2011)

Average- 19.16
16.53, 21.37, 19.92, 22.38, 18.67, 16.52, 20.67, 20.97, 18.89, 15.11(NL PB!), 17.54, 20.55
Pretty good for me


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 22, 2011)

*Average: 25.71*

26.33, 23.48, 24.06, 30.11, 24.57, 22.43, 28.60, 24.06, 29.44, (21.56), (31.73), 23.99

31 was pop, Solves 2-6 are a PB 24.04 ao5.
I sense improvment


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 171 - 3x3 on 4x4*

*Average of 12: 21.55*
22.86 (25.28) (16.59) 18.78 22.05 24.61 21.81 19.88 22.36 19.72 18.75 24.63


----------



## d521yts (Dec 22, 2011)

*Round 171

Average: 17.50
*
1.	16.36
2.	24.56	
3.	16.13
4.	18.32
5.	17.68
6.	(15.81)
7.	17.32	
8.	16.42	
9.	16.24	
10.	15.94	
11.	16.02
12.	(26.79)	

The 2 20+ sec solves had the same PLL case, which I messed up both times. Looks like I need to review that particular case again.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 23, 2011)

round 171

1.B' R2 B R2 B' L' D' R' D' B U F L2 U' L2 B F2 R2 (18.19)
2.R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 L F U R' D B U' F2 R D' (18.36) oll skip + u perm
3.B2 L F R' F2 R' B L U' R U F L2 D2 R' F R' U' (21.25)
4.B U B2 D2 L B2 R2 D' B' L B F D2 R D2 L2 F2 U (15.58)
5.R B U2 B' L2 F R B2 D' B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L F R' F2 (18.16)
6.L' B D L2 D' F' D U' R' U R' B' R D' U L R F' (19.09)
7.F2 D U2 F D R F2 L U2 B' L R2 D U' R' U' R U (17.62)
8.D' L2 F D2 F' R2 D2 B' U R U B2 D L2 U' F U R (16.91)
9.R2 D2 F2 D R2 D' B2 R F R B D2 L D U2 R2 F' D' F' (16.92)
10.F' R' B2 R U2 B' U2 B R' U F2 L2 R2 F L B F U2 (21.09)
11.U L2 U L U B' F' U B R' U2 F' U L2 F2 D' L U (16.84)
12.B D2 B' F L R' B' D2 R B2 F U B' D F' L (14.48) forced pll skip

average - 17.89 WOOHOOO I GRADUATED.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 23, 2011)

*Round 171*
*Average of 12: 20.53*

1. (16.81)
2. 18.09 
3. 18.95 
4. 22.43 
5. (26.19) 
6. 20.63 
7. 20.87 
8. 23.94 
9. 18.84 
10. 19.07 
11. 22.38 
12. 20.10

Good average, getting ever so close to sub 20.


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 23, 2011)

21.58, 25.07, 21.99, 29.07, 23.20, 22.85, 22.27, 21.01, 18.84, 23.24, 22.34, 19.39
Average 22.29
18.84 skip pll
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Carson (Dec 23, 2011)

*Round 171
Average: 22.06
*

Times:
24.31, 21.06, 21.81, 21.60, 21.57, 23.33, 20.13, 23.26, 23.03, 18.55, 22.95, 21.89


----------



## thackernerd (Dec 23, 2011)

25.27, 26.24, 29.38, 27.12, 29.72, 26.40, 25.51, 28.03, 20.47, 24.02, 29.03, 29.32

session avg: 27.03


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2011)

13.86, 14.15, 13.00, 14.42, 11.39, 13.40, 12.34, 12.84, 13.37, 12.88, 13.85, 12.57 = *13.23*


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 23, 2011)

Round 171
Average 23.15

22.52, 29.82, 23.52, 26.41, 24.23, 19.46, 26.81, 19.85, 22.77, 23.56, 17.63, 22.40


----------



## Czery (Dec 23, 2011)

Session average: 23.82
1. (41.08) 
2. 22.65 
3. 22.80 
4. 29.11 
5. (18.32) 
6. 26.26 
7. 19.96 
8. 21.78 
9. 31.51 
10. 18.38 
11. 24.04 
12. 21.67 

maybe I shouldn't have spilled oil all over my cube...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Dec 24, 2011)

Rubik's cube
Dec 23, 2011 7:08:50 PM - 7:26:39 PM

Mean: 21.50
Standard deviation: 2.52
Best Time: 16.81
Worst Time: 25.91

Best average of 5: 19.55
6-10 - 19.63 20.68 (23.15) (16.81) 18.35

Best average of 12: *21.53*
1-12 - 21.96 22.04 20.12 (25.91) 23.60 19.63 20.68 23.15 (16.81) 18.35 21.04 24.76


I screwed up a couple of the middle solves, couldve been much better =\


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 171
Average: 23.27
1. 24.55
2. 28.82 I had a new Pll and wanted to use it
3. 25.24
4. 23.63
5. 25.22
6. 23.33
7. 19.63
8. 21.01
9. 22.39
10. 21.92
11. 24.02
12. 21.61

Bleh, this was pretty awful


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 24, 2011)

round 171
Average: 25.74
1. 21.98
2. 31.48
3. 26.43
4. 26.42
5. 24.93
6. 23.79
7. 23.03
8. (32.11)
9. 27.03
10. 24.87
11. 27.42
12. (21.17)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 171

18.48
24.13
18.88
17.02
21.79
21.66
21.69
19.67
20.78
19.83
19.48
18.89

Average: 20.12

Relearned 2 PLLs and a bunch of new ways to solve some F2L cases to improve efficiency, so not bad considering I had to pause frequently.


----------



## matotaos1 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Round 171
Average: 20.35*

20.00
19.18
17.91
(24.48)
18.85
22.70
19.68
22.22
(17.66)
21.71
18.69
22.60

Quite a good average for me


----------



## Innocence (Dec 24, 2011)

*Average of 12: 21.36*
1. 22.37 R2 U' F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 L B R' F L R2 B2 F2 D' F' 
2. (18.88) B U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 B' R2 B2 R F' U2 B' L U B' D2 B' D' 
3. 20.52 D R F U F U L' U F L2 B' D2 B' U2 F' L2 B' R2 F2 
4. 22.04 U' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F' U' R D' L' F L2 D' F' U' R' 
5. 20.91 D2 F R F' L' B' L' F' U' D2 F' U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 
6. 20.80 B2 R' B2 R B2 D2 R D2 R U2 B D R' F L B' F' U' R' 
7. 20.89 L2 F2 L' F2 L F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R' U' R2 U' F' R2 D' F2 D B R 
8. (23.67) U' B' U2 B D' R' U' B' D2 R' U2 F' U2 R2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 
9. 20.92 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 L F' R U' R' F' R' U2 B F' 
10. 21.64 F2 B2 U' D2 B' D2 L' D' F2 R B' R2 U2 F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' L2 
11. 23.02 D2 B R2 U' F R' B L' B' D2 L2 D B2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 
12. 20.52 B2 L' F U2 R' F2 L' U2 D' B U2 R2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L2 D B2 R2 

It's so frustrating...I know I am consistently getting better still, which is nice, but it's like I have multiple personalities. There's "Sub-20" Ryan, where I only get sup-20 (Or maybe 21...) solves if I make a mistake. And then there's "Fail" Ryan, where I don't look ahead, panic, and fail my solves. I think Fail Ryan is coming out less and less though, which is nice.


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 24, 2011)

*Ao12 21.69*

1. 23.01
2. 21.31
3. 18.20
4. 21.43
5. 26.01
6. 19.94
7. (16.90)
8. 17.10
9. 22.17
10. (29.83)
11. 26.68
12. 21.08


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 171
Ao12: 21.23

19.47, 25.55, 18.69, 26.88, 22.44, 22.47, 24.18+, 19.47, 21.27, 18.43, 18.18, 20.31

I switched back to CFOP. But this is still kinda blah.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 24, 2011)

Round 171
Average: 22.13

Individual times: 23.84, 18.78, 19.28, 23.94, (18.10), 23.03, 27.15, (28.12), 19.67, 20.36, 22.99, 22.23

Lots of sub-20 singles. Solves 2-6 gave me a 20.36 ao5.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 24, 2011)

*Average: 19.11*
Round 171

Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 16.77
Worst Time: 23.53
Individual Times:
1.	17.66	
2.	20.91	
3.	17.05	
4.	(16.77)	
5.	(23.53)	
6.	17.40	
7.	20.91	
8.	21.21	
9.	19.21	
10.	19.66	
11.	17.41	
12.	19.68


----------



## imautubefreak (Dec 25, 2011)

*Round 171*

Okay average.

Ao12: 21.66

1.	18.60	
2.	20.47	
3.	23.30	
4.	20.34	
5.	20.44	
6.	24.52	
7.	21.65	
8.	(25.80)	
9.	20.48	
10.	(18.38)	
11.	21.53	
12.	24.37


----------



## Naillig (Dec 25, 2011)

Round 171

Average: 24.01

26.63, 22.30, 20.43, 25.52, 33.29, 22.55, (35.08), (17.27), 21.14, 18.97, 24.53, 24.75

One of my more inconsistent averages lately..


----------



## MeshuggahX (Dec 25, 2011)

Round 171

Average - 23.19

*Times*
24.54, 22.53, 21.01, 26.98, 17.66, DNF(18.91), 22.43, 24.23, 27.01, 18.62, 22.29, 22.23

Bad...


----------



## cubenut99 (Dec 25, 2011)

18.56, (16.93), 28.33, 20.22, 20.44, (28.64), 20.39, 19.22, 19.88, 22.08, 25.12, 21.09=21.76


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 25, 2011)

Round 171
Average: 22.24

20.34
22.54
23.06
21.48
23.14
20.63
22.21
23.31
23.91
18.93
21.94
23.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2011)

*Round 171 Results*​

d521yts	17.50
ottozing	17.89
Mikel	19.11
angham	19.16
matotaos1	20.35
Bilbo	20.53
Divineskulls	21.23
Innocence	21.36
Alex DiTuro	21.53
TheZenith27 (on 4x4x4)	21.55
Mike Hughey	21.58
imautubefreak	21.66
Ickenicke	21.69
cubenut99	21.76
Carson	22.06
Ickathu	22.13
curtishousley	22.24
GreenCuber	22.29
Casnova	23.15
MeshuggahX	23.19
JillianFraser	23.27
Czery	23.82
Naillig	24.01
Alcuber	25.71
cubecraze1	25.74
thackernerd	27.03

Congratulations to ottozing, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.23
iEnjoyCubing	20.12

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 29, 2011 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 172nd round:

L' R' U' R' F2 D' L' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' L R D U' R' U
R' D' B' U2 B2 R' D L2 U2 R' B' U' L2 R B2 L F2 U2
B F' R2 B D' B F2 R F' L' U' L U' L F' L2 D'
B' D2 F R' B2 R2 D2 R B R2 B' L' U B R' D R' F'
U' B' U2 L' D' B2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L B F2 D' B2 D
B R2 B U B' D R' B' R F U2 B2 U' R U F D' U
U R2 U B U R' F D' B D' L R B' L' B' L2 F' U'
U R2 F' R2 D2 B L2 B L2 U R U L' B F' U2 L U2
L' B D' L F' U2 L' F D B' R2 U' F2 U' B D2 F' U'
D2 U B' F L B2 F2 U2 L2 U F U' L2 F2 R B2 F'
B2 D' B L' F2 U2 F' D2 F' L D2 U' F' L2 D F R' D
B U R' B U' L D2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 F L2 U' L' D2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 172
22.12
22.31, 20.60, 23.54, 21.64, 21.56, (26.37), 24.85, 23.43, (17.94), 22.81, 19.90, 20.60

Sorry for being late this time around; I'll probably close the next round a little late to make up for it - perhaps Friday morning. But I'm leaving the times at their usual official amounts for consistency's sake.


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 172
Average: 22.14
1. 24.17
2. 20.87
3. 24.27
4. 25.36
5. 21.91
6. 21.48
7. 25.19
8. 18.51
9. 19.67
10. 19.04
11. 22.17
12. 22.63
I should probably do more warm up solves haha


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 27, 2011)

*Ao12 20.25*

Me and my cube aren't best friends right now One big pop(DNF) and one big lockup(23.88). Without them it would have been easy to sub-20!

1.19.01
2.17.01 
3.16.94
4.23.88
5.24.11
6.(16.49)
7.19.26
8.20.03
9.23.25
10.(3:19.69)(DNF)
11.18.40
12.20.62


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 27, 2011)

Round 172
Average 22.91

23.18, 18.16, 27.19, 22.94, 22.06, 21.43, 22.06, 21.18, 23.44, 21.41, 26.86, 24.59


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 172
Ao5 = 22.05

36.54, 22.13, 27.88, 17.69, 22.92, 20.04, 18.88, 20.12, 27.00, 20.20, 18.16, 23.19 = 22.05

Still CFOP, I just suck. -.-


----------



## matotaos1 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 172
Average: 19.63*

(17.57)
(24.20)
18.40
18.59
20.86
18.79
22.46
20.14
20.08
18.02
20.58
18.35


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 172*
*First round for pi.cubed*
I think I scrambled the third one wrong.

*Average 10 of 12:* 20.42

*1.* 21.87
*2.* 18.71
*3.* 14.75 [PLL skip]
*4.* 21.12
*5.* 20.32
*6.* 16.84
*7.* 15.00
*8.* 23.42 
*9.* 22.80
*10.* DNF(21.22) I stopped the timer and PLL had not been solved yet. Somehow I did the wrong PLL alg.
*11.* 22.62
*12.* 21.48 [PLL skip]

I'm a bit disappointed with this average as the last 5 solves were a horrible fail and were a 22.95 average of 5. Would have certainly been sub-20 if those solves were consistent with the others.
But I don't really mind as it was still one of my top averages and the first 9 solves rolled a 19.72 average of 12 with the 3 solves before I began this average. This was my first sub-20 average of 12 and I'm especially happy as I only got my first sub-21 average of 12 a few days ago.
It also included my first sub 18 average of 5, 17.39 (solves 3-7)! I was surprised by this as I only got my first sub-19 average of 5 this morning.
This has been a very successful few days of 3x3ing.
So, even though the average itself was a little disappointing I am still happy with the session as a whole.


----------



## Absalom95 (Dec 28, 2011)

What does Sub-(Numbers) means?


----------



## pi.cubed (Dec 28, 2011)

Absalom95 said:


> What does Sub-(Numbers) means?


 
Do you mean sub-20 and things like that?
Sub in this case means below.
So if I said it was my first sub-14 it would mean it was my first solve below 14 (would usually mean a 13 solve).


----------



## Carson (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 172
Average: 25.91*

Times:
22.88, 20.03, 26.34, 31.23, 23.42, 23.20, 30.53, 29.05, 27.10, 24.15, 23.78, 28.61


----------



## Innocence (Dec 28, 2011)

*Round 172
Average of 12: 22.58*
1. 20.70 
2. 23.34 
3. (28.21) 
4. 22.38 
5. 21.33 
6. 21.38 
7. (19.27) 
8. 22.67 
9. 22.64 
10. 23.02 
11. 26.22 
12. 22.14 

Bleh. Bad lighting, and I'm not fast lately.


----------



## jonlin (Dec 28, 2011)

Absalom95 said:


> What does Sub-(Numbers) means?


Sub-20 is below 20 seconds. Sub 19 is below 19 seconds.
*Round 172*
1. 18.20
2. 18.38
3. 20.84
4. 20.20
5. 23.83
6. 22.33
7. 18.02
8. 20.75
9. (22.44)
10. (14.95)
11. 21.45
12. 21.19
Avg: 20.38
Darn.


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 172
Average: 20.56

18.43
21.64
21.56
18.96
20.15
20.56
18.13
22.25
18.22
21.48
22.35
23.67


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 28, 2011)

*Average: 29.17 *:fp

30.29, 29.27, (21.89), 23.39, 29.71, 29.37, 26.64, 34.23, (35.19), 28.84, 29.53, 30.47

35 I popped on the cross and then the rest of the solve was really good, ending in a PLL skip . This average was a complete fail


----------



## angham (Dec 28, 2011)

Average 19.56

Times: 19.80, 18.03, 22.36, 19.34, 21.16, 16.79, 18.80, 16.78, 26.00 (pop), 17.72, 22.34, 19.23

On my way!


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Round 172- Rubik's Cube

Average: 23.95

1. 17.34
2. 23.52
3. 26.31
4. 24.15+
5. 23.01
6. 20.62
7. 27.84
8. 23.23 (pll skip)
9. 27.72+
10. 28.57
11. 23.21
12. 19.88

Come on, sub-20 already!


----------



## emolover (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 172 (4x4)

18.79

(25.38), 19.29, 22.76, 17.47, (14.65), 19.22, 19.31, 16.23, 21.58, 16.18, 20.79, 15.04

To all you sub 20ers, join the 3x3 race. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)


----------



## GreenCuber (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 172
12:	00:21.61	x
11:	00:25.75	x
10:	00:22.03	x
9:	00:19.76	x
8:	00:24.03	x
7:	00:22.56	x
6:	00:19.19	x
5:	00:24.54	x
4:	00:25.14	x
3:	00:23.64	x
2:	00:21.78	x
1:	00:19.99	x
Average: 22.50
Cube: Dayan Zhanchi


----------



## cs071020 (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 172

Average: 00:20.60 
22.41, 22.49, 19.52, 20.31, 20.73, 21.16, (23.36), 21.52, (18.02), 20.31, 18.51, 18.87
cube: Dayan Guhong
method: CF2OP

should I learn all OLL?


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 29, 2011)

cs071020 said:


> should I learn all OLL?


 
If you want to get faster, yes!


----------



## AndersB (Dec 29, 2011)

Round 172 - Cross on yellow
Average: 19.64

23.88, 17.96, 15.93, 21.68, 17.70, 18.95, 17.52, DNF (24.17), 19.27, 19.53, 20.99, 18.88

Luckily this was not sup -20...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

*Round 172 Results*​

emolover (on 4x4x4)	18.79
angham	19.56
matotaos	19.63
AndersB (yellow cross)	19.64
Ickenicke	20.25
jonlin	20.38
pi.cubed	20.42
curtishousley	20.56
cs071020	20.60
Divineskulls	22.05
Mike Hughey	22.12
JillianFraser	22.14
GreenCuber	22.50
Innocence	22.58
Casnova	22.91
brandbest1	23.95
Carson	25.91
Alcuber	29.17

angham and AndersB (yellow cross) are only one round from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 2, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 173rd round:

U R D' L2 B D F' D' L2 D2 B2 U' F L2 D' U F2 R'
L F' L2 B R D B' U' R' U2 L' U2 B L2 D' B2 R2
B' D B D' F R2 D2 R D' B D2 U' F R F' R F R
B' L' D2 R' U B F' L2 R' F2 U' L U R' F L2 D' U2
F2 L2 U F R D2 U2 B' L B D2 U' B D2 L D' U F' U2
L2 U R2 F' L' D U B2 F2 L2 F U' L2 B' F' L' U
L' B R D F2 L D' L2 R U R2 U2 B2 L R' B' L2 U'
F2 R B' D2 R' D2 F2 U' L D B2 F' L' D B R B L'
F2 D' F D B' D' B2 U2 B U' L2 F2 L R U2 B' R2 U2
R2 B L2 F' L B' F D' L2 B U2 B2 D' U' R F D F'
R2 B' U2 F2 D F' L R' B' R2 F L2 U' F2 D U2 F2 R
L' F2 R' U L' D' U L' R D' R D L2 F' R U B2 R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 173
22.15
20.83, 20.66, (33.25), 20.86, 24.88, 21.05, (19.46), 22.56, 22.85, 23.12, 23.78, 20.86


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 173
Average: *19.29*
19.97, 18.68, 20.24, 18.52, 20.73, 20.37, 17.25, (17.18), 20.43, 17.85, (21.17), 18.83
Cube: Shenghen F-II


----------



## angham (Dec 30, 2011)

Average 19.85  woooooooo
18.26, 18.97, 23.98, 23.23, 18.75, 19.73, 17.74, 19.74, 22.33, 19.93, 18.65, 18.86


----------



## JillianFraser (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 173
Average: 21.67
1. 16.55
2. 25.20
3. 22.80
4. 22.69
5. 23.39
6. 18.82
7. 17.30
8. 20.72
9. 20.50
10. 21.00
11. 24.31
12. 25.27


----------



## curtishousley (Dec 30, 2011)

Round 173
Average: 21.02

17.35
20.05
19.92
21.89
23.96
20.93
20.96
23.26
20.25
24.50
21.36
17.63


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 30, 2011)

*Ao12 21.08*

20.72, 19.14, (14.28), (24.86+), 23.18, 21.85, 22.38, 19.76, 22.02, 21.43, 23.11+, 17.25+

:fp New PB PLL skip (14.28) The 17.25+ would have been a fullstep PB without the +2

I have just changed G-perms and got at least 6 of them and I am not that fast at all of them, that is beacuse this average was so bad!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 173
Average 23.43

Best 19.48 Worst 28.68


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 31, 2011)

round 173
Average-26.22
1. 25.31
2. 30.40
3. 29.04
4. 25.93
5. 31.75
6. 24.34
7. 25.84
8. 22.45
9. 28.60
10. 26.68
11. 21.32
12. 23.56


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 173 
Ao12: 20.20 T.T
18.97, 22.18, 19.59, 23.19, 20.44, 23.21, (24.68), 18.91, 19.28, 16.91, 19.30, (16.16(PLL skip))

I. Am. Furious. -.-


----------



## MostEd (Dec 31, 2011)

avg12: 22.07 (σ = 1.34)
23.54, 20.21, 22.00, 21.62, 23.58, 23.17, 19.96, 17.82, 25.70, 20.53, 22.99, 23.09


----------



## cs071020 (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 173 
avg12:21.60
DNF(8.83), 20.65, 20.30, 22.51, 19.59, 24.01, 21.41, 20.89, (18.56), 22.21, 23.76, 23.69

bad result I should warm up before cubing:fp


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 31, 2011)

Round 173
Average - 22.00

Individual times: 24.07, 21.27, (26.30), 21.85, 21.38, 23.85, (19.31), 22.33, 22.79, 21.97, 20.29, 20.17
I didn't really have any good singles, but overall, I'm pretty happy with this. I did slow turning after the first 3 solves, because I forgot about going slow until the 26. I feel much more consistent. SD was 1.32, so I think that's pretty low.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 31, 2011)

12.24, 16.00, 12.78, 13.28, 12.01, 13.37, 14.16, 12.47, 13.65, 10.78, 14.22, 11.93 = *13.01*


----------



## TheZenith27 (Dec 31, 2011)

*Round 173 - 3x3 on 4x4*

*Average of 12: 21.74*
20.66 24.83 (17.45) 24.31 20.00 19.68 24.44 21.36 18.93 21.71 (25.78) 21.43


----------



## brandbest1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Rubik's Cube Average of 12

Average: 22.55

1. 20.37
2. 27.63
3. 22.82
4. (16.49)
5. (DNF (21.88))
6. 19.88
7. 21.95
8. 21.95+ (i screwed up a pll skip by +2) grrr
9. 23.17
10. 24.76
11. 18.95 (unrealized x-cross)
12. 24.05


----------



## NecroNaster (Jan 1, 2012)

*Round 169*

Round 169
21.31, 19.90, 17.65, 19.55, 19.66+, 18.76, 20.48+, 12.42, 17.41, 19.13, 19.08, 19.89
12.42 was an entire last layer skip.
Average of 12: 17.16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 1, 2012)

NecroNaster said:


> Round 169


 
Is this really a result from a couple of weeks ago, or did you mislabel the round? Just checking.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 2, 2012)

Round 173

21.51
16.16
18.76
20.37
16.97
25.03
18.29
18.49
16.98
19.09
20.64
16.09

Average: 18.73

Just getting used to new F2L/PLL stuff. Glad to see I'm improving and being sub-20 far more consistently, pushing for sub 19


----------



## Czery (Jan 2, 2012)

Average of 12: 22.12
1. 20.76 
2. 18.95 
3. 18.53 
4. 27.26 
5. 18.95 
6. 20.26 
7. 22.19 
8. 26.59 
9. (17.17) 
10. 20.66 
11. 27.06 
12. (35.14) 

pretty bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

*Round 173 Results*​

NecroNaster	17.16
rubikmaster	19.29
angham	19.85
Divineskulls	20.20
curtishousley	21.02
Ickenicke	21.08
cs071020	21.60
JillianFraser	21.67
TheZenith27 (on 4x4x4)	21.74
Ickathu	22.00
MostEd	22.07
Czery	22.12
Mike Hughey	22.15
brandbest1	22.55
Casnova	23.43
cubecraze1	26.22

Congratulations to angham, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	13.01
iEnjoyCubing	18.73

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 5, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 174th round:

R2 D2 U L' B' R' U2 F U2 B2 D L' B' R' U2 L2 D2 L
R F' R F' U B R U' L D F2 L2 B2 D2 B U L2
F' U2 R' F D L2 U' L' F' R' F' D' B' R' D' L' U' F'
L2 R' F2 U L U2 L B' F' R' U R2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 R
F' L F2 L2 F' D2 U B' F D2 L2 F' D' B' U2 R' D U2
F2 L' U' F R2 D U' F R' D' R F2 U' B2 L2 R2 F'
D2 B' U' B D2 B' D B2 D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' F2 R'
U' F2 D U' B2 U' F2 R2 B L' R2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 D R' U'
R2 D' B L U B2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B R2 D R U F' D
D' R2 F' D2 B' L' D2 U2 L R B' D2 B U B' R' U
R U' L' D2 R2 F2 D' R F' D U' L U' F L D2 L2
B U' R2 B' R D B' R' B R F D' R' F' L' R' D R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 174
23.15
22.88, 19.53, 21.11, 28.96, (16.64), 21.32, 23.62, 26.72, 23.71, (31.64), 22.69, 21.00

Just awful.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 3, 2012)

Average of 12:*20.20* 
1. 19.59 
2. 19.70 
3. 21.33 
4. 18.99 
5. 17.28 
6. 17.58 
7. 22.69 
8. (23.79) 
9. (17.26) 
10. 22.42 
11. 21.58 
12. 20.87 

I never get sub-20 in this race. I very often get sub-20 averages, but never here


----------



## conn9 (Jan 3, 2012)

Average of 12: *21.10*
16.77, 18.72, 17.59, 24.83, 20.82, 21.49, 21.94, 21.46, 24.08, 22.69, 17.35, 25.81

Such a good start, but qqtimer didn't start twice and I just gave up 3 times (then picked it up, finished it and stopped the timer).


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 174
*Average: 18.81 *
17.46 16.79 19.98 (20.75) 19.51 (16.75) 18.29 19.60 20.64 19.37 17.57 18.84
My new PB Avg of 12 yay. 
Cube: Shenghen F-II


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 174: EOLine on Yellow
20.95, 18.55, 20.03, 17.88, 16.41, 20.34, 24.01, 18.56, 21.92, 25.52, 18.75, 20.16 = *20.11*


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 3, 2012)

Round 174 
Ao12: 20.31 Are you kidding me? 

(16.68), 20.47, 19.01, 18.94, 22.00, 24.98, 21.75, 19.48, 22.01, (30.89), 17.04, 17.44

I was doing fine until the 22.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 3, 2012)

*Average: 20.92*
Round 174

Standard Deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 15.61
Worst Time: 26.59
Individual Times:
1.	17.56	
2.	19.34	
3.	20.06	
4.	21.68	
5.	22.44+	
6.	19.71	
7.	(26.59)	
8.	22.50	
9.	23.61	
10.	19.81	
11.	(15.61)	
12.	22.44


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 4, 2012)

*Round 174*
*Average of 12: 19.21*

1. 17.70
2. 20.57
3. 19.47
4. 21.06
5. (16.67)
6. 19.89
7. (23.55)
8. 16.91
9. 20.09 
10. 17.83
11. 18.28 
12. 20.34

W00t! First sub 20 average of 12 in this race and it is also my PB average of 12. I had great luck during this round since there were 3 or 4 easy T OLL cases and a few other one step OLL skips (I mainly still use 2 look OLL). I missed last round as I was busy with Christmas break, but this round makes up for it.


----------



## cs071020 (Jan 4, 2012)

Round 174
Average: 21.04 
18.56, 21.08, 19.78, 23.66, 19.56, (15.73), DNF(24.06), 25.37, 23.21, 23.50, 18.91, 22.15


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 4, 2012)

Average of 12: 21.53

Solves:
21.58
(26.23)
22.98
20.64
15.80 - Was my fastest ever PLL skip
22.44
23.16
22.42
(13.48) - My new PB PLL skip... Maybe OLL too
22.12
23.26
20.92

Need


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jan 5, 2012)

Been gone for quite awhile actually since summer of 2010, was sub15 but now I'm back here ( let's see if I can get back to where i was, wish me luck guys!

*Average of 12: 16.42*

20.27, 18.08, 16.91, 14.93, 17.09, 17.74, 21.55, 11.54, 15.29, 15.43, 16.89, 11.07


best time: 11.07
worst time: 21.55

session avg: 16.42 (σ = 2.32)
session mean: 16.40

sooo... uh i think I am still in the sub 15 ha oh well now i know


----------



## Innocence (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 174
Average of 12: 21.84*
1. (27.59) 
2. 20.27 
3. 18.81 
4. 19.73 ( same time twice? Didn't even notice.)
5. 19.73 
6. 22.24 
7. 25.68 
8. 22.04 
9. 20.31 
10. 24.75 
11. (18.64) 
12. 24.84 

I think I burned out today...did an ao100 before I did these solves XD and you can see that while I was fast at the beginning, I slowly lost concentration afterwards...not to mention I couldn't find a quiet place to cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 174 Results*​

rubikmaster	18.81
Bilbo	19.21
mDiPalma (EOLine on Yellow)	20.11
Ickenicke	20.20
Divineskulls	20.31
Mikel	20.92
cs071020	21.04
conn9	21.10
95Rifles	21.53
Innocence	21.84
Mike Hughey	23.15

rubikmaster is just one round from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

jackdexter75	16.42

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 9, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 175th round:

R2 F2 U L2 R D2 F L' B' R D' R U' L' U B D2 B'
D2 U B' L' D B F U' R2 B D L D B F' L F2 U
D2 R' B' R U L B U' L F L' B' U2 B2 D B R2
L B' R' F2 U' R' F' R B R' U' R2 D2 U2 F' R' F2
D2 U' B' R' B' D' L B' D F D2 B L2 F' L U2 L' R'
L2 F2 R' B R2 B2 U' R2 F R' B' D2 F L2 U2 R2 F2
L' D' U' F' U F2 L2 D L D2 U B' F' R U L' R D
D' R' U F' L B2 D B D R B2 F2 D2 R B2 L' U F'
D' B' L' R2 B2 U' F' R' D2 L' U2 B R' D' B R B2 F
F' D2 U R2 B R' U' B' D2 U2 L2 B' L' R D B' U2
U' F R2 B U2 B' L' B L R' F2 R D F' L' R2 U F'
B U R' B R' D F' R D2 B U2 F2 D L2 D2 L' B R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 175
23.02
(31.04), 22.59, 24.74, 22.70, (20.28), 20.75, 22.16, 25.35, 21.48, 20.99, 26.68, 22.72

Ugh - that was as bad as last round. And last round I was in last place. I did a lot of untimed practice solves yesterday - seems like I always get worse when I practice.


----------



## hic2482w (Jan 6, 2012)

*Round 175*
23.52, (18.19), 21.30, 25.97, 22.33, 23.65, 23.40, 19.65, 22.88, 21.66, (26.15), 26.00

Avg=23.04
Some very consistent solves in there, happy with the results seeing as no cubing for past few months


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 6, 2012)

26.29, 20.44, 22.85, 25.07, (36.90), 23.68, 20.65, 22.60+, (16.42), 19.88, 22.85, 20.77=*22.51*

Haven't practised 3x3 last 3 days at all, so it doesn't went so well


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 175
*Average: 18.68*
(17.06) 19.93 17.64 18.01 19.51 17.18 19.09 18.26 19.10 19.59 (22.48) 18.53
OMG new PB avg of 12 again.I can't believe this.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 6, 2012)

Round 175 - Cross on yellow
Avg: 19.43 

18.35, 18.81, 16.60, 22.96, 18.48, 18.22, 21.23, 31.49, 17.58, 16.91, 21.09, 20.64

Graduation! I guess yellow cross was too easy... I'll do green next.


----------



## Czery (Jan 6, 2012)

Session average: 23.58
1. 24.64 
2. (14.65) 
3. 20.21 
4. 24.94 
5. (44.54) 
6. 24.50 
7. 24.76 
8. 21.31 
9. 17.40 
10. 23.50 
11. 27.45 
12. 27.04 

need practice.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 175: Yellow EOLine
19.01, 19.00, 19.69, 21.29, 19.35, 21.35, 19.65, 20.39, 19.67, 18.96, 20.79, 18.72 = *19.78*

ive noticed that solving in scrambling orientation reduces the time between solves.


----------



## cs071020 (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 175

Average of 12: 20.22
23.12, 20.14, 19.93, 19.29, 18.88, 18.57, 19.67, 19.83, (17.66), 19.02, (26.98), 19.62


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 7, 2012)

CFOP Avg = 22.45

20.85, 22.25, 21.18, 24.88, 19.18, 23.42, 24.65, 24.92, 21.61, 22.35, 22.55, 20.80


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 7, 2012)

Round 175: 20.52
18.29 , 21.45 , 20.62 , ( 23.11 ) , 18.95 , 19.54 , 21.21 , 21.38 , ( 16.88 ) , 22.65 , 23.17 , 18.01
so close :l
yesterday my avg of 100 was 19.98 xD


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 8, 2012)

*Average: 26.72*

26.83, 27.71, 25.90, 26.09, 28.36, 27.73, (23.99), 27.53, (28.71), 25.43, 26.29, 25.36

Haven't cubed much recently, so this is good


----------



## Mikel (Jan 8, 2012)

*Average: 19.87*
Round 175

Standard Deviation: 1.76
Best Time: 16.55
Worst Time: 23.09
Individual Times:
1.	19.61	
2.	16.77	
3.	19.38	
4.	(23.09)	
5.	(16.55)	
6.	22.69	
7.	16.65	
8.	22.15	
9.	19.61	
10.	21.68	
11.	20.34	
12.	19.78


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 175
Average of 12: 19.51

1. 17.83 
2. (22.04) 
3. 20.43 
4. 20.54 
5. (15.25)
6. 20.56 
7. 20.87 
8. 17.37 
9. 20.04
10. 19.37
11. 18.51
12. 19.59

Great average, I was not expecting to get another sub 20.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 175

Average of 12: 19.90
1-12 - 20.76 25.34 19.09 17.45 17.73 18.10 18.25 (17.15) 17.32 19.92 25.06 (26.46)

FINALLY  But the last two solves were crap.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 175

22.32
16.27
18.46
17.48
17.46
17.50
22.13
17.55
18.79
19.66
19.52
22.08

Average: 19.06

Could have easily been sub-19, but I failed twice. Three 22s too.


----------



## Carson (Jan 9, 2012)

*Round 175
Average: 25.12*

Times:
27.03, 26.85, 24.23, 23.21, 25.05, 23.75, 39.95, 24.46, 24.16, 24.90, 27.27, 23.46
So my BEST time in this average was 23.21... a few rounds ago I posted an AVERAGE that was sub 23...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

*Round 175 Results*​

rubikmaster	18.68
AndersB (yellow cross)	19.43
Bilbo	19.51
mDiPalma (yellow EOLine	19.78
Mikel	19.87
Divineskulls	19.90
cs071020	20.22
GlowingSausage	20.52
95Rifles	22.45
Ickenicke	22.51
Mike Hughey	23.02
hic2482w	23.04
Czery	23.58
Carson	25.12
Alcuber	26.72

Congratulations to rubikmaster and AndersB (with yellow cross), who graduate this round!

Bilbo and mDiPalma (with yellow EOLine) are just one round from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

iEnjoyCubing	19.06

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 12, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 176th round:

D' L' F' R' D B2 F' D' L' R' B L D2 F D2 L2 R' U'
U' L B2 F' L U2 F' L B' D L' B' D R2 D2 R2 U
D2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 R U' F' L' R B' D U2 F U L' R'
F' L U2 F D2 R B' R D L2 D' B F D' F2 R U
F2 D2 F L2 B L2 D L' D2 L' R B U R B' D F
F' L' U' B2 D B' U2 F D' R' B D L D2 L B' R' U'
L2 D2 U L' F' D' L' R2 F R' B2 D R F L2 D' R'
B2 U' B' F D' F2 L2 D' L' R2 U' F2 L R2 D2 L2 R' U
R' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 F' L R' U L' B2 D F' D U' F U'
L F2 D2 L U2 L B2 D R2 B F L F' D2 L2 R U R'
L2 D2 B2 L F2 D2 B U' R B' L R U' R' B' R F' D2
U' L2 R2 F' D2 L B' L2 D2 R' B' F2 D2 R2 F D' F' U'


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 176 - 3x3 on 4x4 WITH inspection
Result: 24.27

24.53, 28.48, 29.13, 22.73, 25.22, 25.57, 23.73, 19.81 (Yay!), 25.59, 22.83, 24.22, 15.35 (PLL-skip!)

Nice single and okay average. I need to practise my LL which is locky and slow. F2L is almost the same as on 3x3.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2012)

Round 176
23.36
21.03, 21.70, (26.36), 23.14, 22.60, 26.27, 26.03, (18.08), 25.71, 24.53, 21.40, 21.21

Wow, bad. I made mistakes in the OLLs of about half of these; they really weren't all that slow except for those.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 9, 2012)

18.01, 24.86, 16.61, 20.97, 22.59, 19.50, 19.64, (16.28), 18.08, 18.21, 23.76, (27.97):fp

*Average: 20.22*

Last two solves destroyed this good average


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 9, 2012)

average- 23.28
1. 23.69 
2. 23.00 
3. 23.34 
4. 26.58 
5. (18.28) 
6. 20.34 
7. (29.97) 
8. 24.01 
9. 20.11 
10. 26.55 
11. 24.16 
12. 20.99


----------



## Mikel (Jan 9, 2012)

*Average: 19.83*
Round 176

Standard Deviation: 1.21
Best Time: 17.05
Worst Time: 21.84
Individual Times:
1.	18.90	
2.	19.86	
3.	20.91	
4.	21.83	
5.	(17.05)	
6.	21.78	
7.	19.77	
8.	17.71	
9.	20.33	
10.	18.47	
11.	18.77	
12.	(21.84)


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 176
Average: 24.71
*
Times:
24.26, 22.06, 22.53, 26.64, 18.42, 31.23, 28.08, 23.15, 22.00, 31.89, 26.64, 20.51

Looking at some of those times... I thought the average was going to be worse. Counting sup 30's aren't cool!


----------



## cs071020 (Jan 10, 2012)

avg of 12: 21.33
20.06, 19.07, 23.27, 22.77, 20.45, 23.67, 19.78, (15.83), 19.77, (32.75)[wrong F2L + POP], 21.60, 16.96


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 10, 2012)

Just graduated from sub 30 so heres my first round here 
27.10 (σ = 2.51)
24.16, 26.89, 24.35, (21.62), 23.47, 29.26, 29.10, 28.45, (32.60), 30.31, 29.22, 25.75
Started off so well then got casual on F2L after 5 solves :S then sped back up a bit at the end
New best Ao5 at the begining as well  23.99


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 10, 2012)

18.81, 26.15, 16.21, 19.14, 18.81, 21.87, 18.80, 21.19, 20.09, 20.25, 19.17, 18.60 = *19.67 (σ = 1.08)*

yellow EOline


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 10, 2012)

*Round 176*
*Average of 12: 19.72*

1. 19.65
2. 20.07 
3. 20.66
4. 19.32 
5. (15.81)
6. 16.97 
7. 20.53 
8. 22.37 
9. (23.95)
10. 21.21 
11. 16.12 
12. 20.28

Wow, finally graduated!  I still don't really feel as though I'm completely sub 20, though, so I might stop in here again if my times go up.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 176

20.53
19.63
17.41
19.77
16.71
18.50
20.09
20.43
18.88
20.72
17.28
16.96

Average: 18.95

Sub-19  Wish some of those 20s had been 19s though.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 176: 19.68
( 15.35 ) , 18.74 , 18.05 , 21.48 , 18.66 , 20.86 , 18.90 , 22.27 , 17.60 , ( 24.38 ) , 20.19 , 20.05
24 was a recognition fail xD oh well, still sub-20


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 11, 2012)

Round 176
Ao12: 18.62

18.88, 17.91, (26.48), 21.10, 15.76, 20.88, (13.33), 20.34, 17.21, 20.05, 17.54, 16.52

A lot of good singles! 13.33 was fullstep. :3


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 11, 2012)

19.65, 21.33, 21.67, 21.48, 18.28, 20.15, 21.61, 19.77, 19.13, (25.63), 24.62, (17.17) = 20.77


----------



## Czery (Jan 11, 2012)

Session average: 22.11
1. 17.14 
2. 25.76 
3. 23.50 
4. 20.21 
5. 23.85 
6. 22.41 
7. 22.17 
8. 26.20 
9. 20.17 
10. (32.48) 
11. 19.72 
12. (15.32) 

The last two came from no where.


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 176
*17.82 *(σ = 2.58)
16.27, 15.33, 17.67, 18.85, 22.14, 19.18, 21.74, 15.09, 15.94, (14.80), (25.01), 16.00

Color Neutral


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

*Round 176 Results*​

Divineskulls	18.62
mDiPalma (yellow EOLine)	19.67
GlowingSausage	19.68
Bilbo	19.72
Mikel	19.83
Ickenicke	20.22
95Rifles	20.77
cs071020	21.33
Czery	22.11
cubecraze1	23.28
Mike Hughey	23.36
AndersB (on 4x4x4)	24.27
Carson	24.71
samehsameh	27.10

Congratulations to Bilbo, who graduates this round!

Divineskulls, mDiPalma (with yellow EOLine), and Mikel are just one round from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

zipzap321 (color neutral)	17.82
iEnjoyCubing	18.95

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 16, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 177th round:

F L R2 B U2 B' U' R2 F' D' R B2 D2 L F L R2 D'
F' D2 U' B R U2 F2 U L' U' L R2 B2 R' D2 R' D
B2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 U' F R' D B L' R' F2 D F R D2 R2
U2 B2 F' D' B R F2 R' B2 D' F D U F' U' F' L' R'
F U B2 U L B' R B U R' B U2 B D' U2 R F2 U'
U B D2 R' B2 U R B' R' F L D' F2 D F' L F2 R'
D2 L D' R' D B2 D2 B L2 U' L' D B' L' R2 F R2
D' R2 D' B2 D2 R B2 R2 F' R2 U' L' F L' U F2
U' R' B' R2 F2 U' R2 F D' B2 D B' D' F' D' F L U
B2 D2 R' D B F2 R2 F R2 U2 F' L' B2 R2 F2 U' R
R' B' F2 L U' R2 D' R' U F' R F R B' D' U F R2
D2 F' R D' B L U2 F' L' D' L' D2 B' L' U' F2 R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 177
22.33
24.03, 23.32, 23.47, 19.12, 23.17, 23.30, (29.07), 20.05, 21.77, (18.01), 24.02, 21.09

Not great, but at least it was a little better than I've been doing the past few rounds.


----------



## Carson (Jan 12, 2012)

*Round 177
Average: 22.73*

Times:
24.87, 24.77, 21.30, 19.30, 18.68, 24.84, 24.33, 22.09, 20.29, 23.30, 33.45, 22.20

Not bad... but it would have been much better without a few pretty bad mistakes.


----------



## zipzap321 (Jan 12, 2012)

Round 177
*17.80* (σ = 1.37)
16.96, 17.00, (15.68), 16.27, (21.37), 20.78, 18.74, 17.44, 17.71, 16.38, 17.82, 18.88

Color Neutral


----------



## Bilbo (Jan 13, 2012)

*Round 177 Color Neutral*
Average of 12: 25.73

1. (39.37)
2. 31.63
3. (20.76)
4. 27.86 
5. 24.86 
6. 23.38 
7. 21.17 
8. 26.67 
9. 25.13 
10. 26.09 
11. 28.84 
12. 21.66

Well because of the whole color neutral craze and that I already got sub 20 with just white, I decided that I will try it out some. Didn't do a white cross at all the entire time, but a few yellow crosses, and I think I may be able to get pretty good at CN.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 13, 2012)

17.89, 18.39, 19.50, 22.75, 19.30, 18.24, 20.25, 17.83, 20.78, 19.42, 21.84, 19.52 = *19.51*

yellow EOline


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 177
Ao12: 19.48

20.98, (13.71), 22.63, 19.48, 16.63, 19.03, 16.18, 21.85, 19.06, (25.75), 17.30, 21.65

Sooooooo inconsistent, but I don't even care. xD Graduation!


----------



## RaresB (Jan 13, 2012)

OH avg 25.52
23.02, 29.37, 26.94, 21.50, 26.88, 17.48, 28.56, 25.12, 21.29, 29.70, 27.39, 25.13
TERRIBLY INCONSISTENT


----------



## cs071020 (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 177

Average of 12: 20.88
20.17, 21.92, 21.77, 21.17, (25.65), 24.29, 19.27, (17.04), 20.03, 21.33, 18.07, 19.88


----------



## AndersB (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 20 - Cross on green
Result: 20.91

19.75, 22.16, 15.97, 19.54, 17.23, 22.15, 21.96, 21.23, 22.00, 22.29, 20.75, 25.84

Not quite there yet...


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 13, 2012)

AndersB said:


> Round 20 -


 
You sure about that? 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 177 - Color Neutral
Average : *21.56*

1. 24.45 [Red]
2. 17.60 [Yellow]
3. 24.45 [Red] (Again? Lol.)
4. 18.41 [White]
5. 18.93 [Yellow]
6. 19.99 [Green]
7. 24.21 [Orange]
8. 22.89 [Red]
9. 22.93 [Green]
10. 17.14 [Orange]
11. 27.26 [Blue]
12. 21.77 [Red]

It's my first day practicing CN. I like Orange/Red but Green/Blue are hard for me...


----------



## Czery (Jan 13, 2012)

Round 177 Color Biased
* Average: 20.88*

1. 20.15 
2. 19.33 
3. 18.31 
4. 21.30 
5. 21.63 
6. 22.19 
7. (27.35) 
8. 21.74 
9. (17.16) 
10. 18.72 
11. 24.31 
12. 21.16 

I like my white cross. I tried color neutral before, although it didn't interfere too much with recognition, it was annoying.


----------



## JillianFraser (Jan 13, 2012)

Average: 22.87
1. 21.88
2. 19.41
3. 22.95
4. 21.02
5. 21.94
6. 27.15
7. 20.34
8. 24.14
9. 26.28
10. 20.33
11. 26.96
12. 22.9

Just recently got a blue Guhong so im getting used to it from my ZhanChi. But it's great =)


----------



## Innocence (Jan 15, 2012)

*Round 177
Average of 12: 21.89*
1. (54.11) 
2. (16.68) 
3. 21.16 
4. 22.21 
5. 25.52 
6. 29.52 
7. 17.07 
8. 17.19 
9. 22.11 
10. 21.11 
11. 18.79 
12. 24.25 

It was too late to save myself with the 25 and 29. Lol at first solve btw...it was essentially two solves put together.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 15, 2012)

So, I lost all of my times after doing this round, but I knew my average was 21.9x

*Average: 21.99*
Round 177

(21.90), 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, 21.99, (22.00)


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 15, 2012)

(15.30), (24.85), 24.00, 24.44, 19.91, 23.51, 20.28, 23.42, 21.33, 22.54, 18.51, 22.28 = 22.02

I was really hoping for a sub-20 average this week...


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 16, 2012)

*Round 177*
*Average of 12 : 23.64*

Mean: 23.64
Standard deviation: 1.64
Best Time: 20.55
Worst Time: 26.10

Best average of 5: 23.25
1-5 - 22.80 23.88 (25.72) (21.90) 23.06

Best average of 12: 23.70
1-12 - 22.80 23.88 25.72 21.90 23.06 24.85 23.09 25.89 (20.55) 23.39 (26.10) 22.44

1. 22.80 
2. 23.88 
3. 25.72 
4. 21.90 
5. 23.06 
6. 24.85 
7. 23.09 
8. 25.89 
9. 20.55 
10. 23.39 
11. 26.10 
12. 22.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2012)

*Round 177 Results*​

Divineskulls	19.48
mDiPalma (yellow EOLine)	19.51
cs071020	20.88
Czery	20.88
AndersB (green cross)	20.91
Jaycee (color neutral)	21.56
Innocence	21.89
Mikel	21.99
95Rifles	22.02
Mike Hughey	22.33
Carson	22.73
JillianFraser	22.87
Alvin Tan	23.64
pwnAge (OH)	25.52
Bilbo (color neutral)	25.73

Congratulations to Divineskulls and mDiPalma (with yellow EOLine), who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

zipzap321 (color neutral)	17.80

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 19, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 178th round:

F2 L2 B' U' B' L2 B' F2 U' R2 B2 L B2 R B' U F2 D
R D2 F2 U B D2 L2 D F' D R' U B R' F D' R2
B2 L2 F' R' B' R2 U' B' D2 R2 B' R U2 F U2 B D' R2
L' F U2 R U2 B' L' D2 U F R F U L2 U L2 R'
U' L B' R' F D' F' R D2 F' L U' F2 D2 R B D' R2
R2 D R U' L R D F' U' F2 U2 B' L' D L2 B2 D2 B2
B' F R2 F D' L2 F2 R F L2 D U' L' D R2 F' U' R2 U'
D' L2 U2 L2 D' R' D' U2 R D L' F U' B' D2 R2 D' U' R'
R' D R' B2 F D2 B' D U2 F U B' R F D F2 D2 L'
D2 B' U' B' L B F R' U' B2 L2 D' L' B' F2 D' U R
U' R2 D2 B L' R2 U2 F' R' B2 D B' R F L2 U' B' D
B2 D2 F2 L' D B2 L2 B U L' U L2 B' U' F' D F' D2 L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 178
22.77
24.44, 21.40, 24.81, 20.26, (19.86), 23.11, (24.84), 21.05, 22.76, 24.16, 24.21, 21.53


----------



## Czery (Jan 16, 2012)

Round 178 
Average:* 20.67*
1. (17.61) 
2. 18.47 
3. 19.13 
4. (25.85) 
5. 19.36 
6. 24.47 
7. 22.36 
8. 20.01 
9. 21.98 
10. 23.87 
11. 17.99 
12. 19.03 

:KLASJFLDKJFLAHF:LKNSDKJALKJVALKJVBDIOUBADJKLDSAJCL:KDJVL:KSD
I had such a good start... 
the next few solves just ruined my average.


----------



## samehsameh (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn it, just did 177 without realising 178 was posted :S 
round 177 - (21.50), 28.77, 23.36, 27.63, 28.96, 26.75, 28.07, 22.87, 31.22, 22.05, 29.73, (31.27) = 26.94 (σ = 3.14)
round 178 - (29.93), 25.09, 27.24, 23.71, 23.38, 21.23, 21.35, 26.65, 27.94, 29.08, 23.47, (20.65) = 24.91 (σ = 2.73) been cubing like **** all day, barely sub 30 so this was unexpected and an improvement infact nearly pb Ao12


----------



## Carson (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 178
Average: 22.73*

Times:
20.56, 22.05, 25.65, 23.84, 21.92, 18.82, 25.22, 46.63, 19.82, 23.82, 17.96, 25.60

Its funny how I can improve my times, yet I always screw up a couple solves really bad so that my average doesn't improve.


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 17, 2012)

*Average: 25.65*

23.24, 24.66, 26.29, 26.59, (28.33), 24.77, (19.10), 26.14, 23.26, 26.98, 26.32, 28.25

Good average and nice sub-20


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 178
Average: 22.56*

23.88, 19.63, 20.96, 21.18, 18.46, 19.91, 22.26, 28.21, 26.07, 26.66, 24.06, 20.98


----------



## Mikel (Jan 17, 2012)

*Average= 22.81*
Round 178
19.56, 23.34, 23.53, 20.52, 25.68, 20.69, 21.09, 28.15, 23.53, (45.02), 22.00, (18.33)


----------



## Sillas (Jan 17, 2012)

*Round 178*

_*Average: 20.27*_
19.28, 21.05, 18.44, 20.75, (28.91), 21.56, 17.90, (17.76), 24.88, 21.88, 19.03, 17.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

*Round 178 Results*​

Sillas	20.27
Czery	20.67
Casnova	22.56
Carson	22.73
Mike Hughey	22.77
Mikel	22.81
samehsameh	24.91
Alcuber	25.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 23, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 179th round:

U2 F' D2 L' D F' U R' D' L2 F D U2 R2 U2 B' U' F
U F D U2 R2 U' F D2 R2 D2 F L2 B R U2 B' F2 U'
U2 F2 U B D' R D F2 D R' B R2 B' L F U R2 F'
D' B F' D F2 L' B2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 U B' D' F' L' U'
L2 F2 R2 U F D U R U L B' L D' F2 U2 F' R
F' U' F R' F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' B F2 R2 D' F' L' R2
F2 D U2 F2 R B L2 D' F2 L' R' D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B U'
F' D' R F R2 B R D' B' F2 D2 R' U B D' B2 D2 L'
D F U F' D' B' F2 L U' B F D F' R U F2 D2 R'
F D B R' U' F' D B2 L D R' D B D' L2 D' R U2
R' U2 B' R F' L' R2 B' R' F2 D2 R2 U' L' D L B U
U2 R' U F L U R B F' D2 R' D' F D L R B' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

Round 179
21.31
22.69, (33.53), 21.08, 21.38, (16.74), 19.58, 20.40, 20.82, 19.18, 23.99, 22.84, 21.17

My best average in quite a while. Unfortunately it started to get more normal towards the end. On the second solve, I finished the OLL and tried to recognize the PLL for about 3 seconds before finally realizing that I must have done the wrong OLL, since two corners were twisted.


----------



## Carson (Jan 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of a creepy image...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2012)

Carson said:


> Kind of a creepy image...


 
I thought maybe it would scare people into participating.  Where was everyone last round, anyway? I think it's our lowest participation yet.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 19, 2012)

_Round 179_

Average: *20.53*

17.24, (24.81), 19.11, 23.16, (15.80), 21.03, 21.92, 21.76, 23.80, 21.96, 17.53, 17.82

No one skip, the best was J-perm.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 19, 2012)

*Average: 19.88*
Round 179

Standard Deviation: 2.19
Best Time: 15.71
Worst Time: 25.47
Individual Times:
1.	22.18	
2.	17.43	
3.	22.59	
4.	18.55	
5.	21.31	
6.	19.63	
7.	(25.47)	
8.	23.97	
9.	16.28	
10.	19.15	
11.	(15.71)	
12.	17.66

So my sub-20 averages on here have been really sporadic. I wonder when I will finally get 3 in a row?


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2012)

Session average: 19.62
1. (24.94) 
2. 18.03 
3. 20.66 
4. 19.50 
5. 20.96 
6. 16.81 
7. 19.58 
8. (16.58) 
9. 21.02 
10. 23.62 
11. 16.90 
12. 19.08 

The heck?
Those 16 seconds just randomly popped up...


----------



## Czery (Jan 19, 2012)

Session average: 19.62
1. (24.94) 
2. 18.03 
3. 20.66 
4. 19.50 
5. 20.96 
6. 16.81 
7. 19.58 
8. (16.58) 
9. 21.02 
10. 23.62 
11. 16.90 
12. 19.08 

The heck?
Those 16 seconds just randomly popped up...


----------



## Happs (Jan 19, 2012)

*00:34.42*
12:	00:35.20
11:	00:34.59
10:	(00:45.02)
9:	00:29.16
8:	00:31.14
7:	00:33.18
6:	00:34.52
5:	00:41.09
4:	00:38.51
3:	(00:27.07)
2:	00:34.95
1:	00:28.61

Yeah, I'm pretty slow. Still learning the rest of the fridrich algs ._.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 20, 2012)

im in for this thread avg of 12 = 20.39 WTF i usually am sub 22-24 and after the avg of 12 i took out the 24.61 and 28.58 and did two more scrambles from qqtimer and my avg turn out to be 19.65 

1. 24.61
2. 17.95 
3. (28.58) 
4. 21.66 
5. 23.42 
6. 19.17 
7. (17.81) 
8. 21.55 
9. 18.16
10. 17.97 
11. 18.55
12. 20.88


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 20, 2012)

*Average: 26.49*

26.29, 29.14, 24.73, 28.97, 27.19, 26.50, 23.79, 25.27, 26.25, (21.94), (30.92), 26.72


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 20, 2012)

*Round 179*
*Best average of 12: 25.34*
1-12 - 27.71 (31.32) 24.83 26.37 23.51 25.90 25.26 24.82 26.32 21.71 (19.82) 26.99

3 days without cubing and my times became so inconsistent and slower in overall. D=


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 20, 2012)

12.55, 12.45, 12.88, 12.60, 13.25, 9.57[55 moves. can reconstruct if wanted.], 12.57, 16.44, 10.28[pll skip], 15.19, 12.14, 11.93=*12.58*

Comments: Amazing Ao12. Everything seemed good. Shame about the counting 15...


----------



## Innocence (Jan 21, 2012)

*Round 179:
Average of 12: 20.21*
1. 21.61 
2. 20.25 
3. 22.23 
4. 19.55 
5. 21.44 
6. 18.47 
7. 18.92 
8. 20.37 
9. (23.71) 
10. (17.77) 
11. 18.32 
12. 20.89

One of the more...disappointing averages these days. Not bad at all, considering it was nearly sub-20, but more disappointing, because it wasn't.


----------



## Carson (Jan 22, 2012)

*Round 179
Average: 24.59*

Times:
22.90, 20.13, 23.85, 30.64, 24.27, 25.71, 22.28, 22.91, 22.61, 22.80, 33.43, 27.89

Had a couple good rounds in a row... I knew that wouldn't last.


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 22, 2012)

22.11, 20.21, (18.42), 19.39, 20.84, (23.80), 21.92, 19.03, 20.36, 22.20, 18.76, 18.82 = 20.36 ave12

I was so close that 23s solve ruined it for me...


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 22, 2012)

if i've already had a sub 20 avg 2 weeks ago i only have to do it twice now, right?
or do i have to do it in 3 rounds in a row (the last time i participated was that sub 20 avg)
thanks in advance


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 23, 2012)

GlowingSausage said:


> if i've already had a sub 20 avg 2 weeks ago i only have to do it twice now, right?
> or do i have to do it in 3 rounds in a row (the last time i participated was that sub 20 avg)





koreancuber said:


> 12. You graduate from the thread when you have successfully completed sub-20 rounds three times with no over 20 second rounds in between.


Hope this answers your question...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2012)

*Round 179 Results*​

Czery	19.62
Mikel	19.88
Innocence	20.21
95Rifles	20.36
bryson azzopard	20.39
Sillas	20.53
Mike Hughey	21.31
Carson	24.59
Alvin Tan	25.34
Alcuber	26.49
Happs	34.42

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	12.58

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 26, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 180th round:

F2 R F L2 D' F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 U' F L' R' B U
R' U B L F2 D' B L' R' B D' B2 F2 R' B' D2 F
D' U2 L U L U2 R' B2 L D2 R U B F' R' F R2
R' F' D L2 D' R F' R2 D' F D R' U B' U2 B D R'
F2 R' U' R' U' L' B2 R D2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F' R' U2 B2
D' R F U L B R D L' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R U2
R U F2 D' L U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R B' L U2 B
L2 B U2 L2 D R D2 B' F L' R' B D2 F2 R U B
L B' R F' U' L U' B U R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U L'
R U B2 L' B' D B2 F D L R2 F' U B L2 U2 L' F
F2 D' U F R2 U' R B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F' L2
B' D' L' D B F D B' D2 F2 R2 D F' R D2 U' F2 U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 23, 2012)

Round 180
22.03
25.31, 20.00, (19.70), 21.86, 22.24, 22.83, 22.36, (25.52), 22.86, 22.46, 20.18, 20.17

Typical average. Two very bad solves.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 23, 2012)

*Average of 12: 19.92*
1. 21.43 
2. (25.17)  
3. 19.33 
4. 16.89 
5. 21.15 
6. 19.67 
7. 21.25 
8. 24.17 
9. 16.19 
10. 19.71 
11. (16.01)  
12. 19.44 

I'm back. In a new (and better) version


----------



## Sillas (Jan 23, 2012)

Average: *19.86*

23.22, 17.74, 21.37, 19.93, 21.32, 16.70, 18.41, 19.36, 20.30, 20.29, (23.32), (14.55)

No one PLL skips. I fight to do the single 14.55, that was non-lucky, because the after was bad.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 23, 2012)

15.07, (8.48[!!!]), 14.78, 12.92, 13.48, 12.40, 13.87, 11.62, 12.30, (17.86), 10.43, 12.53 = *12.94*

I have no clue how this was sub 13. 8.48 was amazing. OLL skip, Yperm then U2 AUF.

Stupid 15,14, and 17 <__<


----------



## Carson (Jan 24, 2012)

*Round 180
Average: 21.41*

Times: 24.98, 21.79, 20.59, 23.48, 15.67, 19.38, 21.06, 22.41, 20.42, 21.20, 24.13, 19.69


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 24, 2012)

*Average: 25.11*

24.41, 23.66, 23.07, 29.38, 23.79, (22.22), 23.85, 24.73, 26.45, (31.09), 25.05, 26.72

Would have been been sub-25 if I didn't lose it at the end >_>


----------



## 95Rifles (Jan 24, 2012)

17.45, 20.10, 20.55, 20.77, 19.67, 21.71, 21.68, (15.99), 19.51, (21.86), 19.21, 19.95 = 20.06 ave12

I was so sure I was going to get sub 20 and my first time confirmed it. Too many 20s solves.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 26, 2012)

*Average: 20.43*
Round 180

Standard Deviation: 1.33
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: 23.84
Individual Times:
1.	20.69	
2.	20.78	
3.	21.11	
4.	17.71	
5.	21.75	
6.	18.52	
7.	22.72	
8.	20.11	
9.	(23.84)	
10.	(14.81)	
11.	19.31	
12.	21.58


----------



## Czery (Jan 26, 2012)

Session average: 20.74
1. 21.58 
2. 17.47 
3. (26.33) 
4. 23.66 
5. 22.59 
6. 17.84 
7. (14.19) 
8. 23.10 
9. 16.96 
10. 16.87 
11. 24.31 
12. 23.05 

Today, I have a standard deviation of a whooping 3 seconds. not good for competition.


----------



## CUBEobsessor (Jan 26, 2012)

*Average: 23.49*
Round 180

Individual times:
1. 25.13
2. 21.50
3. 23.02
4. (20.10)
5. (32.99)
6. 23.21
7. 22.04
8. 25.48
9. 25.20
10. 23.03
11. 22.87
12. 23.40

32.99 was a pop. I think the fact that my cube usually pops at least once every 12 solves means it's really too loose.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 26, 2012)

i don't think i can make it this week so ill join next week


----------



## Alvin Tan (Jan 26, 2012)

*Round 180*


*Best average of 12: 22.95*

1-12 - 23.68 21.05 23.12 20.03 25.27 20.53 21.76 (25.29) 24.60 24.62 24.79 (19.64)


23.68 F2 R F L2 D' F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 U' F L' R' B U
21.05 R' U B L F2 D' B L' R' B D' B2 F2 R' B' D2 F
23.12 D' U2 L U L U2 R' B2 L D2 R U B F' R' F R2
20.03 R' F' D L2 D' R F' R2 D' F D R' U B' U2 B D R'
25.27 F2 R' U' R' U' L' B2 R D2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F' R' U2 B2
20.53 D' R F U L B R D L' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R U2
21.76 R U F2 D' L U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R B' L U2 B
25.29 L2 B U2 L2 D R D2 B' F L' R' B D2 F2 R U B
24.60 L B' R F' U' L U' B U R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U L'
24.62 R U B2 L' B' D B2 F D L R2 F' U B L2 U2 L' F
24.79 F2 D' U F R2 U' R B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F' L2
19.64 B' D' L' D B F D B' D2 F2 R2 D F' R D2 U' F2 U

Got tired towards the end..


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 26, 2012)

Round 180
Average 20.39... getting close!!

19.70, 20.35, 17.62, 20.89, 23.26, 22.46, 17.06, 18.58, 23.38, 21.58, 19.48, 19.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2012)

*Round 180 Results*​

Sillas	19.86
Ickenicke	19.92
95Rifles	20.06
Casnova	20.39
Mikel	20.43
Czery	20.74
Carson	21.41
Mike Hughey	22.03
Alvin Tan	22.95
CUBEobsessor	23.49
Sahid Velji	23.89
Alcuber	25.11

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

RyanReese09	12.94

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 30, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 181st round:

F2 R F L2 D' F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 U' F L' R' B U
R' U B L F2 D' B L' R' B D' B2 F2 R' B' D2 F
D' U2 L U L U2 R' B2 L D2 R U B F' R' F R2
R' F' D L2 D' R F' R2 D' F D R' U B' U2 B D R'
F2 R' U' R' U' L' B2 R D2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F' R' U2 B2
D' R F U L B R D L' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 F' R U2
R U F2 D' L U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R B' L U2 B
L2 B U2 L2 D R D2 B' F L' R' B D2 F2 R U B
L B' R F' U' L U' B U R2 U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U L'
R U B2 L' B' D B2 F D L R2 F' U B L2 U2 L' F
F2 D' U F R2 U' R B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 D F' L2
B' D' L' D B F D B' D2 F2 R2 D F' R D2 U' F2 U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 181
22.91
22.61, 22.45, (27.37), 22.60, 24.44, 22.67, 23.38, 24.23, (20.50), 22.81, 22.87, 21.07

Pretty bad. At least it was fairly consistent - half of the times were 22.xx.

Two notes about the race:
1. Sorry for being late; I was so wrapped up in the weekly competition and the BLD race that I forgot about this race yesterday!
2. Sorry, the scrambles will now be a little longer than they were; I've decided to switch to using Odder's url-based scrambler, so they're no longer fully optimal.


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 28, 2012)

17.03, 17.79, 18.63, 19.10, 16.69, 19.52, 15.79, 15.88, 19.16, 17.14, 16.39, 18.03 = *17.58*
EOline on yellow
ZBLL on solve 4


----------



## Carson (Jan 28, 2012)

*Round 181
Average: 22.11*

Times:
23.70, 25.28, 24.36, 23.44, 21.10, 17.17, 19.77, 28.83, 17.97, 25.09, 21.59, 18.81

This one started out pretty rough. Fortunately, I had a few good solves to compensate for some of the lousy ones. It is annoying to have 4 sub-20's, yet still have a 22+ average.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 28, 2012)

19.58, 23.73, 19.93, 23.16, 17.47, 21.49, 21.76, 18.22, 17.53, DNF(18.18), 21.31, 15.50 = *20.42*

Two turns wrong at the F-perm destoyed my average


----------



## Vlad (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 181
*AVG - 20.12*
1.	18.31	
2.	21.78	
3.	18.07	
4.	22.15	
5.	19.86	
6.	22.12	
7.	21.16	
8.	20.65	
9.	(24.07)	
10.	(16.81)	
11.	18.97	
12.	18.19


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 28, 2012)

Round 181 (My FII Needs to be traded....) Average: 26.21
1.	26.98	D' R' B R' L2 U B2 R' L D' F L2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 B2
2.	24.97	F' R F' B U2 D' R2 F L B R F U B2 U L2 U B2 D R2
3.	29.26	R2 U R2 L U' D' L' F B2 L' D' L' U' R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2
4.	24.26	U D' L D' F' U' F L' B' L' F R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 U2
5.	23.50	U L' D' R U' L' F B R' B' U2 R2 B2 U D2 R2 U' R2
6.	24.70	U' B' D' R2 L2 D2 R2 D' F R U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U R2 L2 D
7.	22.43	R U' D' F' U L2 F B2 D2 L' B D' B2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 D R2 D'
8.	(31.60)	U R2 D2 L2 F U2 L' F B' L U2 L B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2
9.	(21.75)	B R' F' R2 B' R U' D' R2 L' B' D2 F2 D F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 D'
10.	29.89	U' L F' D B D R2 U F' U R' U' L2 D' F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D
11.	27.33	F2 B U B' U2 R' L2 F' B U2 L' D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 B2
12.	28.77	D2 B D L' D2 L' U' R' U D' B' D' L2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 D'


----------



## Sillas (Jan 28, 2012)

_Round 181_

Average: *19.38*

(24.38), 17.21, 18.18, 21.75, 17.86, 22.96, 19.79, 19.82, 17.47, 17.22, 21.54, (16.20)


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 29, 2012)

round 181 = 21.91

21.30, 19.36, 21.05, 22.56, 21.17, 24.52, 23.56, 23.70, (27.41), 21.75, (18.44), 20.17


----------



## Mikel (Jan 29, 2012)

*Average: 20.29*
Round 181

Standard Deviation: 1.26
Best Time: 16.97
Worst Time: 25.80
Individual Times:
1.	17.33	
2.	20.94	
3.	(16.97)	
4.	20.36	
5.	20.55	
6.	20.83	
7.	(25.80)	
8.	22.53	
9.	21.81	
10.	19.80	
11.	19.83	
12.	18.93+


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 29, 2012)

*Average: 27.39*

28.62, 26.10, 23.31, (20.12), 26.65, 24.57, 24.40, 33.57, 29.99, 26.58, 30.14, (DNF(Cube explosion))

Epic fail


----------



## JillianFraser (Jan 30, 2012)

Average: 21.20

21.43, 19.60, 18.24, 20.81, 22.38, (DNF), 22.33, 25.58, 20.11, 20.19, 21.35, (17.02)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 181

20.89
23.49
15.66
16.19
18.30
19.23
18.34
18.78
21.21
19.54
17.94
18.12

Average: 18.85

This is about average for me now  Still want to push to sub-18 soon though, Hillsdale Winter 2012 is in a little more than a month...


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 181*
*Avg. 23.02*

24.28
22.09
24.97
(20.41)
21.63
24.28
(25.66)
24.88
22.19
21.77
22.96
21.19

I haven't been cubing for about 5-6 months but I figure I should start practicing because I was thinking about going to the Hillsdale winter comp. I guess this isn't too bad for my first avg. of 12 in months, pretty consistent


----------



## CoryThigpen (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 181
Average 20.73*

21.11, 20.78, 20.34, 21.06, 16.08, 19.55, 21.92, 21.89, 21.38, 20.52, 18.70, 23.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 181 Results*​

Sillas	19.38
Vlad	20.12
Mikel	20.29
Ickenicke	20.42
Casnova	20.73
JillianFraser	21.20
bryson azzopard	21.91
Carson	22.11
Mike Hughey	22.91
TeddyKGB	23.02
Penguino138	26.21
Alcuber	27.39

Sillas is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mDiPalma (yellow EOLine)	17.58
iEnjoyCubing	18.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 2, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 182nd round:

R2 B D2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B U2 B D F2 D2 R' F2 L D U' F2 R'
D2 F U2 F D2 R2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' R D L2 R2 D2 B D R' F2
U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L D' U' F' R2 D' B' U2 R' D
U2 B2 F2 L2 U' B2 D B2 F2 U2 B2 R' U B2 L F R' F2 U F2
L B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 L U2 F2 U B' L' R2 B' F' R' F U'
U R' D' R2 L F' U' R' D2 R U2 B U2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 F' U2 D2
L2 F R2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 B' R2 D' F R' U' B' F2 L U' R F'
L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 D U' F2 L2 B' L R' F2 D' L F' U' L' F
L2 B2 D' U' L2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D B L' R2 U2 L F2 R' D B F2
U2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F' D2 L' B' U2 F2 R2 D' F' R2 U'
D2 B' L2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F R' B U' R' B' R D' F L'
D2 U2 L U2 L B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 D R2 U2 F D2 B R F U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 182
21.94
21.99, (26.71), 20.60, 23.09, 22.76, 22.23, 22.56, 23.34, (17.07), 19.59, 20.98, 22.21

Bad start, but then I got some really lucky solves.


----------



## Sillas (Jan 30, 2012)

Round 182

Average: *19.31*

19.01, (24.14), 22.62, 20.03, 18.28, 17.17, (13.90), 21.95, 19.71, 15.67, 19.39, 19.30

The 13.90 was easy and OLL skip, I had bad times in the start.
I think that i'm graduated o/


----------



## Carson (Jan 30, 2012)

*Round 182
Average: 21.78*

Times:
19.68, 21.95, 22.99, 19.12, 20.98, 24.16, 22.05, 23.05, 22.63, 20.05, 27.36, 20.29

This could have been faster. I had a couple of stupid mistakes (24.16, 27.36) that really cost me. The good thing is that my worst "non-mistake" time was 23.05. My recognition is getting fast enough that I am starting to notice "clumsiness" in my turning that I believe is slowing me down quite a bit. A lot of my PLL's are really bad... G's and N's, and though my E is pretty quick, my recognition for it is probably at least four seconds. Maybe its time to start doing some PLL time attacks.


----------



## Innocence (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 182
Average of 12: 19.67*
1. 18.83 
2. 18.91 
3. 19.77 
4. (16.35) 
5. 23.03 
6. 19.03 
7. 21.76 
8. 17.58 
9. 18.99 
10. (23.71) 
11. 17.95 
12. 20.83 

So...finally, a sub-20 average. I'm just annoyed with myself all the way through though, because I keep coming up with terrible times. And also, that last solve finished with a 2-second lockup >.<...I guess my goal here was really a low-19 average, so a high 19 was disappointing. XD


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 1, 2012)

19.965, 19.573, (22.912), (13.980), 20.566, 20.347, 22.688, 22.159, 20.931, 17.039, 19.767, 18.359 = 20.139 ave12

Should have been sub 20...


----------



## AndersB (Feb 1, 2012)

Round 182 - Cross on green
Result: 19.46

22.61, 24.86, 19.25, 14.89, 22.93, 16.79, 20.30, 22.57, 16.44, 17.65, 19.62, 16.42

Sub -20! In the end I started to get used to doing green cross


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 1, 2012)

*Round 182*

*Avg. 21.07*

22.63
24.68
18.86
(17.05)
(24.83)
22.08
21.63
22.30
18.08
20.34
21.05
19.08

Better than my last one, at least in this avg. I had some sub-20 solves.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 2, 2012)

*Average= 20.68*
Round 182
21.41, 20.97, (32.02), 20.08, 23.78, 16.50, 21.15, (16.44), 19.06, 20.44, 23.69, 19.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2012)

*Round 182 Results*​

Sillas	19.31
AndersB (green cross)	19.46
Innocence	19.67
95Rifles	20.14
Mikel	20.68
TeddyKGB	21.07
Carson	21.78
Mike Hughey	21.94

Congratulations to Sillas, who graduates this round.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 6, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 183rd round:

R2 B2 L2 B U2 B R2 F' D2 F' D' U2 L' B R' U' F2 R2 U2 R
B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 F' L U' L R' F' L B2 U B2
R U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F' R2 U' B U2 L U2 R D' R'
U D' F D L' U' B2 D' B' U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 F2 D
F' L2 B D2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 B' R B F D2 L' F' D U L B R'
B2 U2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B' R B2 F2 U' R U2 F2 L B U'
B2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' B' U L' R U L B' U L2
R U' D' F2 B D' L U' R F' U2 B' U2 R2 L2 F D2 L2 F L2
U2 L' F' D2 L F2 D F' L' F2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2
R B L' U' L' F' D R2 F U2 D2 F2 R' U2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2
L2 D2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 U R2 U' F2 R U L' U2 L' D' R' B U2 R
F2 D2 B U2 F' L2 R2 U2 F D2 F' R' D2 U F' L2 R B R D2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 2, 2012)

25.16, 19.77+, 19.73, 18.20, (15.47), 18.31, 25.41, 20.43, 21.36, 18.90, 18.94, (1:15.89)=20.62 The 1:15 was of course a pop


----------



## Carson (Feb 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 182 Results*​
> 
> Sillas	19.31
> AndersB (green cross)	19.46
> ...



Seriously, Mike? We both get sub-22, yet we are still last?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> Seriously, Mike? We both get sub-22, yet we are still last?


 
Yeah, I was thinking that too. I was also noticing how it seems like you beat me more and more these days. And it sounds like you could gain a lot more from PLL practice than I could. I'm a little afraid you're going to leave me behind soon.

For some reason there weren't many competitors this week; I'm not sure why. Maybe it's left over from the big database problem here last weekend.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2012)

Round 183
23.03
22.63, (20.88), 21.38, 21.72, 21.66, 25.72, 23.26, 24.07, 24.54, (25.90), 22.16, 23.16

Not so good this time. (Which is bad, considering I was last place last time!) Those five sup-23 solves in a row destroyed what was looking like a not-bad average. Three of those five solves had the same OLL - one of my least favorite.


----------



## Carson (Feb 2, 2012)

*Round 183
Average: 24.31*

Times:
19.08, 27.61, 20.31, 21.48, 20.05, 29.13, 21.24, 25.85, 23.14, 29.39, 30.07, 24.92
Its times like these when I wish that I lived in the middle of nowhere... so I could go outside and scream obscenities at the top of my lungs.


----------



## Carson (Feb 2, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> And it sounds like you could gain a lot more from PLL practice than I could. I'm a little afraid you're going to leave me behind soon.


 My big problems are mistakes... which is a HUGE problem, and that I still know fewer than half of the OLL's. I don't think there is any danger of me leaving you behind anytime soon...


----------



## Mikel (Feb 2, 2012)

*Average: 21.21*
Round 183

Standard Deviation: 1.16
Best Time: 17.90
Worst Time: 23.80
Individual Times:
1.	(17.90)	
2.	20.22	
3.	(23.80)	
4.	19.66	
5.	21.83	
6.	19.21	
7.	21.05	
8.	22.66	
9.	22.91	
10.	20.34	
11.	21.40	
12.	22.77	
Horrible average


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 3, 2012)

Carson said:


> Seriously, Mike? We both get sub-22, yet we are still last?


 
You boys need to step up your game


----------



## Innocence (Feb 3, 2012)

Carson said:


> Seriously, Mike? We both get sub-22, yet we are still last?


 
To be fair, I got sub-20 and was still in the usual sort of placement based on the number of people...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2012)

Innocence said:


> To be fair, I got sub-20 and was still in the usual sort of placement based on the number of people...


I guess they must have been easy scrambles.



TeddyKGB said:


> You boys need to step up your game


You are right.


----------



## Carson (Feb 3, 2012)

TeddyKGB said:


> You boys need to step up your game


 


Mike Hughey said:


> You are right.



Agreed


----------



## NineTails (Feb 3, 2012)

27.01, 27.25, 27.55, (22.60), 28.70, 28.39, 27.24, 24.45, (29.87), 27.52, 26.70, 25.19 = 27.00


----------



## AndersB (Feb 3, 2012)

Round 183 - Green cross
Result: 21.28

23.67, 20.14, 22.55, 15.32, 22.56, 20.68, 20.22, 17.59, 23.83, 23.20, 22.04, 20.13

I'm too tired...


----------



## emolover (Feb 4, 2012)

Roux

26.41

27.44, 31.91, 19.21, 26.16, 23.47, 22.47, 24.45, 25.74, 27.95, 37.60, 31.24, 23.22

Roux is fun! Still over 14 seconds off of my sub 12 average of 12 with CFOP.


----------



## jonlin (Feb 4, 2012)

1. 18.22
23.58
22.62
19.98
18.06
26.06
21.00
18.67
18.12
20.38
18.16
18.16 (believe it or not, but it's true)
Avg: 19.89
Too much fail.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 5, 2012)

23.18, 20.08, 21.12, 25.17, 23.74, 21.09, 29.45, 23.82, 23.03, 19.93, 24.00, 23.13'

Average = 22.84

*sigh*

I was averaging sub-19 an hour ago...


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 5, 2012)

Round 183: *28.86*
33.68, 27.84, 28.46, 25.39, 27.82, 29.67, 29.79, 29.10, 34.25, (34.79), 22.61, (22.07)

Hey all, I just graduated from the sub-30 thread; is this the next one to post in?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 183*

*Avg. 22.27*

22.33
22.90
23.78
20.33
(24.59)
21.46
21.53
22.61
23.22
22.75
21.80
(17.72)

I did an avg. of 50 to warm up for this but it was horrible and so was this:fp


----------



## InTheFade (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, my first round 

24.81, (18.67), 20.94, 24.94, 21.81, 21.41, 25.97, (26.91+), 19.57, 25.32, 22.85, 21.55+

= 22.92

Damn +2s


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 183 Results*​

jonlin	19.89
Ickenicke	20.62
Mikel	21.21
AndersB (green cross)	21.28
TeddyKGB	22.27
Ninja Storm	22.84
InTheFade	22.92
Mike Hughey	23.03
Carson	24.31
emolover (Roux)	26.41
NineTails	27.00
vlarsen	28.86

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 9, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 184th round:

B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L' D' U2 F' L D L2 D2 F' R2
U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R' F2 L' D2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 U F2 D R' F' D' R'
U F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 U2 L2 B U2 B2 U B' L F2 R' F' D2 F2
R' D2 B2 L D2 F2 L2 R' U2 L2 F2 D' F' L2 D U R2 F' L' R2 F2
L' B R' F U2 R L' U L F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U' F2 B2
L2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 F U2 B L' F' R U R2 D' U L' U' B2
U' F2 B' D R' F' D2 B' L U' L2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 F2
D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' B2 F' U' B2 L' D R F2 R2 F' L2
U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F' R D R2 F D2 R'
U2 R2 L2 F D' L U F' B' R L2 F' B' U2 R2 F' R2 B U2 R2 U2
L' F' U R' B R' B D F' L' B2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 D L2 D2 F2 D'
D2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 F L2 F' L2 B2 R B L F L' D L D2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2012)

Round 184
21.28
23.82, 20.35, 19.68, 24.56, 20.42, 19.04, 19.60, 24.98, (18.83), (24.99), 20.10, 20.20

Well, that was a bit better. If only I didn't have those four terrible solves mixed in there - all of them had big mistakes.


----------



## Sillas (Feb 6, 2012)

Mike Hughey, Can I participate even if they are graded? Because I'm not fell completly sub-20 or for sub-15


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2012)

Sillas said:


> Mike Hughey, Can I participate even if they are graded? Because I'm not fell completly sub-20 or for sub-15


 
This race is open to everyone. If you are already sub-20, you'll simply graduate very quickly. Once you've graduated, you may still compete; you'll be listed in a separate "alumni" list if you do so. In any event, anyone is welcome to enter this race at any time.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 6, 2012)

*Average: 21.02*
Round 184

Standard Deviation: 1.68
Best Time: 17.86
Worst Time: 24.28
Individual Times:
1.	21.22	
2.	21.59	
3.	19.44	
4.	23.66	
5.	20.47	
6.	(24.28)	
7.	20.91	
8.	24.28	
9.	21.61	
10.	18.80	
11.	18.22	
12.	(17.86)
I'm bad


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 6, 2012)

Round184

Average - 21.43

*Times*
22.23, 20.71, 20.13, 18.93, _DNF(S)_, 21.30, 23.80, *18.24*, 19.05, 21.14, 20.16, *26.87*

The DNF was because qqTimer wasn't in focus properly. So it didn't even started. The last solve was just horrible, and that did quite a lot on the result.


----------



## Carson (Feb 6, 2012)

*Round 184
Average: 22.53*

Times:
22.37, 23.75, 17.91, 19.71, 20.81, 24.31, 31.01, 26.14, 19.84, 27.73, 21.54, 19.12
Too many stupid mistakes... misgrips, wrong insertion, did the wrong mirror of an oll (recently learned). The 7th and 8th solves were both E-perms... they automatically add 3-5 seconds to my time. My execution is ok, but it takes me forever to recognize it.


----------



## Carson (Feb 6, 2012)

MeshuggahX said:


> The DNF was because qqTimer wasn't in focus properly. So it didn't even started.



I'm bad for that happening when using my laptop. With my desktop, I have an extra screen so I pull up the scrambles on one screen and leave gqtimer open on the other. With my laptop, I have be remember to click somewhere on the timer screen each time I change tabs.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 6, 2012)

22.01, 20.17+, 19.02, 17.46, (11.90), 20.98, (25.02), 22.50, 20.01, 21.81, 19.41, 20.21

20.36

That 11.90... Whoa... New PB


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 6, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm bad for that happening when using my laptop. With my desktop, I have an extra screen so I pull up the scrambles on one screen and leave gqtimer open on the other. With my laptop, I have be remember to click somewhere on the timer screen each time I change tabs.


 
Yeah, tell me about it. It's such a stupid mistake.


----------



## Naillig (Feb 7, 2012)

19.03, (26.01), 19.02, 22.80, 23.02, 21.19, 20.29, 23.86, (16.67), 23.32, 23.95, 22.29

Average: 21.87

Not too bad this time, almost nearing there


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 7, 2012)

Whoa

20.64, 17.43, 19.98, 17.82, 18.57, 18.62, (22.80), 17.43, 17.41, 18.57, (16.18), 21.21=*18.77*


----------



## AndersB (Feb 7, 2012)

Round 184 - Green cross
Avg12: 20.52

18.54, 21.28, 16.56, 20.06, 20.82, 22.90, 24.85, 24.77, 24.17, 17.81, 16.12, 18.31

Bad bad 24:s :-(


----------



## Czery (Feb 8, 2012)

Session average: 21.13
1. 30.40 
2. 25.65 
3. 22.85 
4. 18.82 
5. 21.87 
6. 20.19 
7. 19.83 
8. 16.99 
9. (34.02) 
10. 17.46 
11. 17.22 
12. (13.82) 

guhong popped 3 times, minor but annoying


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 8, 2012)

*Round 184
Average: 28.055*

24.836, 30.029, 30.374, 29.718, 29.889, 27.753, (23.883), (32.245), 24.430, 28.735, 27.643, 27.144

Very erratic. Not my best, but at least a starting point in this thread.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 8, 2012)

*Round 184*

*Avg. 21.52*

19.65
20.59
19.13
22.72
23.22
(26.36)
(14.78)
22.31
18.16
23.05
22.30
24.03

The 14.78 was my second best solve ever and had a accidental x-cross Also, the 18.16 should have been better but I somehow did the wrong OLL:confused:


----------



## JCrown (Feb 8, 2012)

*Round 184*

*Average 27.58*

23.29, 26.10, 31.34, 26.45, 23.51, 31.19, 26.66, 30.66, 26.40, 30.21, *21.87*, *31.36*


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 8, 2012)

*Average: 26.46*

28.84, 30.80, (18.25), 24.34, (32.83), 24.71, 28.65, 29.77, 25.43, 24.96, 25.36, 21.78 

You can see I haven't been cubing much recently so not a very good average, managed to save myself at the end though. 18 was NL, 21 was PLL skip


----------



## NineTails (Feb 8, 2012)

*ROUND 184
*
*Average: 23.75*

25.30, 24.63, 23.46, 26.14, 22.92, 22.11, 24.55, 28.89, 22.11, 21.47, 24.83, 21.01


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 9, 2012)

Finally managed a sub 20 time whilst solving this thread's scrambles... 

17.25, (15.86), 21.29, 16.85, (24.78), 20.23, 21.48, 17.86, 23.58, 18.50, 18.70, 22.85 = *19.86 ave12*

Usually get sub 20 after solving here. Roux must be helping my CFOP!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 184 Results*​

Ickenicke	18.77
95Rifles	19.86
Ninja Storm	20.36
AndersB (green cross)	20.52
Mikel	21.02
Czery	21.13
Mike Hughey	21.28
MeshuggahX	21.43
TeddyKGB	21.52
Naillig	21.87
Carson	22.53
NineTails	23.75
Alcuber	26.46
Jcrown	27.58
Noahaha	28.06

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 13, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 185th round:

D F2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 R F' R F' D' B R U' R2
B2 R' F2 L D2 U2 F2 L D2 L2 B2 D B F L U L2 D' U2 B2
F' L' F2 R D' B' U2 R D' L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2
B2 F2 L2 R' D2 R' U2 R' F2 L2 B2 D B U2 R U2 F U B' U
B2 U' F' D L' B L2 F L2 F2 L F2 L' F2 U2 R D2 R2
D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 U F2 D2 B2 U F L B' D' F L' F2 R D B'
F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F' L2 F' R B' L2 U B2 U F'
B2 D L2 B2 D' U F2 R2 U F2 U2 R' D2 B' L' D2 U' F D' R'
F2 L2 B2 F2 L U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 B' U R2 B' L' U2 R' D R
R2 U' B2 F2 U L2 F2 D U2 L2 D2 L' D' L2 U2 B L2 U' L F'
R2 D' F B L' F2 B2 U L' B R2 D' F2 R2 U2 D L2 U R2 B2
U' D B L2 U2 R F B' U' L' F2 B2 D R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2012)

Round 185
22.35
21.24, 23.10, (27.92), (20.34), 21.84, 22.28, 23.46, 23.00, 21.22, 25.20, 21.70, 20.44

Ugh, back to normal. For those of you who have seen me cube, I can honestly say my turning was even more awkward than usual on these solves; sometimes it just feels totally unnatural for me to cube - this was one of those times. My lookahead was quite good, but it doesn't help when you can't turn the cube.


----------



## JCrown (Feb 9, 2012)

*Round 185*

Average 27.27

29.72, 25.01, 23.96, *22.58*, *32.78*, 28.62, DNF(34.61), 28.08, 23.66, 24.93, 28.67


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 10, 2012)

*round 185*

Allen Viljoen
cube: zhanchi, black plastic, american color scheme
timer: speedstack timer 2

*Average:* 20.99

1: 19.50
2: 23.77
3: 18.05
4: 20.43
5: 20.34
6: 19.78
7: 20.61
8: 26.03
9: 22.13
10: 20.21
11: 18.93
12: 22.08

i've gotten much better since my last time on this thread. I went from averaging 25 about a month or two ago and now i'm almost sub 20. i've dropped 3 1/2 seconds in a month and a half.


----------



## Carson (Feb 10, 2012)

*Round 185
Average: 22.45*

Times:
20.42, 24.67, 24.97, 21.72, 22.98, 17.57, 20.48, 24.92, 19.28, 20.97, 24.13, 25.53


----------



## cubelover111 (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 185
Average: 22.63

Times:
23.27, 20.57, 26.95, 20.39, 21.74, 23.89, 20.38, 23.73, 23.44, (27.18), 21.95, (19.76)


----------



## Naillig (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 185 
Average: 21.10

17.55, (15.62), 19.30, 21.33, 26.40, 24.38, 18.10, (27.16), 20.89, 20.96, 22.35, 19.73


----------



## Mikel (Feb 10, 2012)

*Average: 21.30*
Round 185
_Ignore Scrambles_

Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 18.81
Worst Time: 27.86
Individual Times:
1.	20.38	R' D' F2 L2 R D' U' B' L2 D' U2 L U2 B F' R' B R2 B2 D2 U' L2 R' U B2	185
2.	(18.81)	L' B D' L2 R' B2 F' D2 R' D2 R2 F' D R B2 R D2 B R' B2 L R2 D R2 U2
3.	23.50	B2 U2 R D2 U2 L2 B2 F L2 R' F' D L' R2 B' D' U F D2 B' F2 D U2 R' U'
4.	20.52	L' R' B2 L R2 F2 L' F2 D U R2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F' U' B' R' F2
5.	19.59	F2 R B F2 D2 U R F2 D U B' U' F' D R2 B' L' U' F U' L2 D' B F D'
6.	20.16	D F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 R' D' B2 F' L F2 U L' R' U' F L2 R' B L' R2 F
7.	20.25	L U' L' F L2 R U R D' L2 R2 D R B' L F' L2 B F' L D2 R' B2 F L'
8.	20.36	F2 D' U B U2 L R2 B R D U F' L2 B2 D U' L2 R D2 U' L2 R' U L2 R2
9.	19.97	B F' D' L U B F' L2 R' D' U2 L F2 D' U L' R F2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 D' L2
10.	(27.86)	R2 D2 F' R' D U R D B F R2 B' U2 F' D' U2 L B2 F2 L R' B2 L R F
11.	25.44	D' U2 F' L2 U2 L' F R B L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 U' R' D' B2 L' R2 U F D2 U2
12.	22.80	D2 U' B' U2 R2 B' L' D' L' R2 D U' L' B2 D L2 B' R' D2 U' R D U B2 L'


----------



## AndersB (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 185 - Green cross
Result: 19.78

25.31, 18.85, 17.30, 23.42, 19.08, 21.39, 19.48, 20.97, 19.24, 21.15, 13.19, 16.89

Yess! PB single on green. That ending saved me...


----------



## timelonade (Feb 10, 2012)

Round 185 

21.02, 23.47, 22.84, 23.44 (G perm recognition FAIL), 21.75 (Exact same G perm but recognised it..), 19.55, 21.55,19.33, 21.43, *26.58* (disappointed with this one!), *18.66* (really happy with this one), 25.65 (not a nice way to end..)

Result = 22.00


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 10, 2012)

26.98, 18.63, 20.38, 22.72, 19.80, 18.41, (17.86), (30.36), 28.63, 21.18, 18.39, 22.55

Average: 21.77

>___<


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 185

*Average: 26.65*

(31.63), 28.69, 30.09, 28.89, 22.25, 21.79, 25.27+, 27.93, 25.43, (19.03), 26.75, 29.39

Overall, a pretty good average. Started off poorly, but made up for it with a few really good times (especially the sub-20 single)!. Almost a 1 second improvement from last week in the sub-30 thread!


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 11, 2012)

Round 185: *27.70*
26.96, (34.46), 27.14, 27.09, 26.61, 26.20, 32.89, 30.00, 26.10, 26.79, 27.20, (20.81)


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 11, 2012)

*Average: 25.07*

27.66, 25.31, 27.10, 24.41, 22.56, 26.34, 22.53, 22.73, 27.45, (27.89), (21.16), 24.63

I am never going to get sub-25 in this thread

Edit: In round 163 my average was also 25.07


----------



## MusicalPulse (Feb 12, 2012)

Just graduated from sub-30! 

Round 185.
Average : 24.97

27.16 24.32 22.88 21.74 26.43 26.69 (29.39) 27.73 25.11 21.37 (19.96) 26.28


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 12, 2012)

*Round 185*

*Avg. 20.90*

21.43
22.30
20.15
(16.71)
20.15
21.16
21.02
(22.59)
21.68
20.66
21.72
18.68

I'm pretty happy with this avg. no terrible solves also pretty consistent.


----------



## Czery (Feb 13, 2012)

Round 185

Session average: *19.78*
1. (22.96) 
2. 20.23 
3. 20.89 
4. 20.46 
5. 19.26 
6. 22.23 
7. 19.45 
8. 19.07 
9. 17.24 
10. 19.52 
11. (16.62) 
12. 19.46 

Barely made it...


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 13, 2012)

18.02, 20.75, 19.25, 17.04, 21.77, 20.92, 20.06, 17.25, 20.68, (22.81), 18.30, (16.90) = *19.40* ave12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 185 Results*​

95Rifles	19.40
AndersB (green cross)	19.78
Czery	19.78
TeddyKGB	20.90
cannon4747	20.99
Naillig	21.10
Mikel	21.30
Ninja Storm	21.77
timelonade	22.00
Mike Hughey	22.35
Carson	22.45
cubelover111	22.63
MusicalPulse	24.97
Alcuber	25.07
BlueDevil	26.65
JCrown	27.27
vlarsen	27.70

95Rifles is only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 16, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 186th round:

U2 B2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' U2 F' D L' U2 R' U B' D2 B' L
D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 L' D2 R' U R2 B L R' F2 L2 F D' R2
L D2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 R' D2 U2 F2 U' B' L2 F2 D2 B U F' U' R'
D' L2 D2 F R D L2 B L U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 D'
F D' F U B R2 B' U2 L' D' B2 R2 L' U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 L' U2
B2 F2 L2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 B R' D2 U B2 D F' U2
D2 L2 D2 F U2 R2 B F D2 L2 F U' F U2 B' L D2 B' F2 D'
B2 U' L2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D U2 B2 R' F2 L' U R' F L' D B' U2
U2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L' F' D2 U R' F D2 F' U2 F R2
U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 B L B' L' F D L U' B R
F' L2 B L B' L D B2 U2 L' U' B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D2 F2 B2 D'
R2 D' R2 U B2 U R2 D L2 D' U2 F' U2 L' U' R U2 F' L' U2 L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 13, 2012)

Round 186
21.84
(25.78), 23.09, 21.07, 22.23, 20.00, 20.17, (19.25), 21.27, 20.71, 21.88, 23.44, 24.56

Started and ended with terrible solves, but the rest was actually not bad. I think my biggest problem is the way I actually hold the cube; I can't seem to get comfortable with it. I dropped it several times in this average.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 186
Average 19.96*

19.56, 19.07, 20.50, 16.74, 21.34, 21.98, 20.06, 21.20, 20.37, 20.81, 19.92, 15.24


----------



## Carson (Feb 13, 2012)

*Round 186
Average: 22.03*

Times:
20.77, 19.49, 20.51, 24.55, 22.28, 20.14, 45.62, 17.41, 18.76, 29.19, 22.08, 22.53
Though the average wasn't bad, this round could have been so much better... The :45 was a screwed up E perm (had two of those this average) and the :29 was a jacked up cross. There were a couple solves that should have been a couple seconds faster, but the cube just completely locked up and just stared at it not knowing what to do. Its sad that I get more nervous at home than I do in competitions.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 13, 2012)

(15.64), 22.11, 17.26, 18.37, 18.32, 17.46, (DNF(pop)), 16.44, 20.82, 22.64, 24.49, 21.37=*19.93*

Pretty good sub-20 average with one pop and 4 very bad solves at the end.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 186: 27.161*

27.425, 25.584, 28.002, 28.938, 27.207, 25.584, 29.890, 25.085, (22.714), (30.654), 24.866, 29.032

meh.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 14, 2012)

*Average: 21.97*
Round 185
_Ignore Scrambles_

Standard Deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 16.61
Worst Time: 24.90
Individual Times:
1.	20.69	R' D2 B U' L2 R D' U L F' D L2 B F2 L2 R' F2 L R2 B2 F2 U2 L' B2 D	186
2.	(24.90)	D' U2 F L2 R' D2 B F' L B U B F D' B2 U2 B F2 L2 B' D2 B2 R D' U'
3.	23.30	D2 B' L' R B2 F2 L B F' D2 B' L' B U' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 F' D2 U B F2
4.	18.56	L B' D' B2 F U B2 F2 D U2 L2 B F D2 U' R' D2 U L D U L R' F' U2
5.	24.81	D' U' L B' F D F2 L B2 L B2 F' L' R' B2 D B' R' B' D2 B' U' L2 R' D2
6.	(16.61)	B2 F2 L2 R' U F R' B F U2 B' D' F2 L2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L F' R D' R2
7.	20.27	R2 B F D' L R D B F2 L F' D' U L R2 D U2 B D U2 B F2 U' L' R'
8.	21.25	D2 U2 R D2 B' F' D U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U2 B2 F U' L' D R2
9.	20.84	L' B' F2 U L2 R D2 U' L B' F2 U2 F2 L R D U L D' L2 D U2 B F L
10.	21.02	R B' L R2 B R2 D' U2 L' U' R' B' F' U' B2 D' U' B L2 R' F' U F' D U2
11.	24.38	U L' U' F' D U R' D' U2 L' R B2 F' R B2 L' D2 L2 R' D U B2 D2 R2 B
12.	24.53


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 14, 2012)

round 186 average = 21.83 good avg but with some bad counting solves :/

20.77, 20.66, (18.66), 21.46, 18.84, 23.96, (27.52), 20.90, 18.96, 25.33, 20.80, 26.66


----------



## Naillig (Feb 14, 2012)

Round 186 

Average: 21.46

21.76, (17.58), 20.48, 20.83, 26.76, 22.14, 20.15, 22.01, 18.52, 19.48, (27.09), 22.42 

Pretty consistent now in terms of my average of averages.


----------



## 95Rifles (Feb 14, 2012)

Average of 12: 19.81
19.19, 18.60, 21.19, 19.28, 17.10, 18.74, (17.06), 22.48, 19.47, 23.35, 18.72, (26.03)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 14, 2012)

*Round 186*

*Avg. 19.93*

21.30
21.02
20.05
20.34
(16.77)
20.08
19.97
(21.50)
19.69
20.56
18.43
17.88

My first sub-20 Ao12 for this thread thanks to those last two solves I just barely made it...


----------



## timelonade (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, you guys are churning out some pretty nice averages this round!

Sadly cant join you at sub20;
20.30, 22.46, (18.65), 21.11, 21.31, 19.83, 23.72, (25.22), 22.93, 21.21, 19.33, 21.78 = 21.40 

Sub 21 is acheivable next round I think!


----------



## zipzap321 (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 186-
19.36 17.40 17.92 18.32 20.27 (15.16) 17.29 15.20 16.89 17.12 19.16 (20.54)=17.89

So close to all times being sub-20


----------



## JCrown (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 186

Average : 27.84

27.44, 29.89, 29.61, 33.42, 26.38, 28.87, 24.59, 27.05, 29.41, 27.80, 26.55, 23.03

this is the hardest scramble


----------



## AndersB (Feb 15, 2012)

Round 186 - Green cross
Result: 19.35

19.57, 19.81, 21.23, 20.63, 17.97, 16.23, 14.82, 17.56, 21.34, 22.55, 29.24+, 16.60

Yay, sub -20 once again! Green cross is starting to flow better now


----------



## vlarsen (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 186--- *28.51*
(24.85), 27.93, 25.68, 28.62, 28.98, 26.39, 31.31, 31.98, 28.90, 26.26, (32.64), 29.01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2012)

*Round 186 Results*​

AndersB (green cross)	19.35
95Rifles	19.81
Ickenicke	19.93
TeddyKGB	19.93
CoryThigpen	19.96
timelonade	21.40
Naillig	21.46
bryson azzopard	21.83
Mike Hughey	21.84
Mikel	21.97
Carson	22.03
Noahaha	27.16
JCrown	27.84
vlarsen	28.51

Congratulations to 95Rifles, who graduates this round!

AndersB is only one round away from graduating with green cross, and Ickenicke is also only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

zipzap321	17.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 20, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 187th round:

L' U L' F2 D R F' B R2 F2 D2 R' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R'
U' R2 F U' R' U' D B2 R D2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2
R2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B R' D' U' R D B' R2 D2 F R2
D' F' L' U2 D B R2 F' D' R2 D2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2
U F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F' L2 R2 F L' D2 F' L U' R'
L2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F D R' U2 L B U L R2 F
B D2 B U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U2 R2 D L' D2 R U R B' L B' R
B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R' B' R2 B R' F' U2 R B R'
U2 B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L' F2 L U' F2 U2 F' L' B' D2 F D F'
B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D U F' L' F2 D' R2 F2 R2 B' F' D2
U' L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' F L D2 U2 L' B D' F2 R
L2 D R2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 D B R F' D L R D2 R B2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 187
21.43
(27.28), (18.93), 19.00, 22.71, 20.89, 20.82, 23.51, 20.93, 20.21, 20.17, 21.41, 24.64

It feels like I'm faster. Never before has an average felt so bad and yet been so good for me. (And I got a sub-20 avg 3/5 for the weekly competition this week!) About half of these really should have been sub-20, but I just messed up turning. Lookahead was great on all of these.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 16, 2012)

*Average: 20.82*
Round 187
_Ignore Scrambles_

Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 17.30
Worst Time: 25.16
Individual Times:
1.	22.80	F' R' B2 F' D' U2 B' F' U R' B U B2 F D U' F2 D L' R B L' R B U'	186
2.	18.71	L' B2 R' B2 L R' B F2 U F D' U R D' L' D2 U' L2 B' D L F' U' B F
3.	20.77	R D' U' B' D R' F D2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 R' D' L' B F D' B2 R' U2 R2 D'
4.	(17.30)	R2 B F U L R2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' U R D U' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B F D'
5.	23.08	D' U2 B' F L' R B' R D2 F' R' D' U B2 L2 B L' R' B U' L B F D' L'
6.	22.43	B2 U2 B' D2 L R' D' R2 F D L U L R U2 B F2 L' R F2 L2 R B2 F2 D'
7.	21.84	L U' F2 D' L2 D L R' D' U2 F' L' R' B2 L' F' L2 U2 L' B2 F L' R' B' F
8.	(25.16)	L2 B' D B F U2 R F2 D' U2 B L2 D' L2 R' B' F D U2 L R' D' B D2 U'
9.	20.91	L2 U2 B F L2 R F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 D' U B' L' F U B F R U' L
10.	18.78	D R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F L' U2 B2 U B L2 D2 R D' U2 B D' B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2
11.	17.78	U' L' R' D' U' B F' D2 B2 F' U R D' U L' B' F2 D2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2
12.	21.06	D' L' U' B2 U B L2 B2 F' U' B R2 D2 L2 R' B' U B2 F2 D U L2 D' U R2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 16, 2012)

17.72, 21.43, 17.76, (28.41), 17.26, 23.64, 21.53, 18.91, 20.16, (15.50), 23.27, 17.76 = *19.94*

I am very dissapointed. I am always doing very, very bad in this thread.

But, however: GRADUATION


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2012)

Average: 19.00

YES! DDD

20.47, 17.93, 16.44, (27.51), 18.66, 17.80, 22.05, 17.71, 17.39, (15.52), 23.68, 17.83

One down, two to go


----------



## JCrown (Feb 16, 2012)

Round 187

average : 26.15

29.03, 25.48, 24.58, 27.45, 26.26, 22.56, 29.83, 26.79, 24.19, 25.36, 27.38, 24.99

I'm feel good today


----------



## ardi4nto (Feb 17, 2012)

Round 187:
21.21, 25.11, 20.33, 21.65, 20.71, 22.59, 29.19, 26.13, 23.78, 19.65, 21.65, 23.11 = *22.63*


----------



## Carson (Feb 17, 2012)

*Round 187
Average: 26.15*

Times:
22.36, 25.18, 26.66, 29.99, 25.50, 25.12, 28.81, 21.44, 25.40, 27.50, 29.12, 25.88

This was a really "painful" average. I trimmed my fingernails before this average, and I cut the one on my right index finger a little too short. Any pressure on the tip of that finger is immensely painful...


----------



## Naillig (Feb 18, 2012)

Round 187

Average: 20.15

Times: 
(15.62), 22.85, 20.71, 22.60, 18.49, 21.60, (24.82), 19.31, 19.38, 16.91, 17.02, 22.63

Darn it, so so close. Half of those solves were sub-20! I'm nearly there!!


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 18, 2012)

*ROUND 187*

*average: 21.39*

1: 21.23
2: 21.52
3: 19.01
4: 24.23
5: 20.19
6: 24.02
7: 17.71
8:23.91
9: 22.89
10: 19.27
11: 20.54
12: 22.17

not crappy but not great either. about what i average now


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 18, 2012)

*Round 187*

*Round 187*

Average: 28.89

27.06 27.70 29.71 28.57 29.94 31.51 24.74 29.09 (38.64) (24.49) 32.99 27.61


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 19, 2012)

*Average: 25.83*

23.52, 24.71, 23.86, (22.49), 25.39, 29.05, 23.38, 23.86, 28.45, (35.39), 29.56, 26.54

The end killed it


----------



## AndersB (Feb 19, 2012)

Round 187 - Green cross
Reault: 18.88

20.10, 17.08, 17.48, 16.03, 18.18, 22.09, 18.40, 20.72, 17.75, 19.03, 23.04, 17.94

Awesome, I graduate!!!


----------



## brandbest1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 187
Average: 21.71

1. 24.12
2. 20.91
3. 21.74
4. (18.14)
5. 19.69
6. 24.81
7. 22.43
8. 20.45
9. 20.68
10. 21.66
11. 20.62
12. (24.96)


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 20, 2012)

*187: Average: 16.28* 
Individual Times: 15.85, 16.02, 16.22, 17.80, 16.02, 18.56, (19.38), (13.87), 17.52, 15.20, 14.65, 14.98

...for old time's sake.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 187

*Average: 23.04*

24.57, 21.23, (20.25), 22.45, 24.67, 23.69, 21.54, 24.78, 24.50, (26.51), 22.46, 20.47

Would've had a sub-20 single on the last solve, but I didn't stop the timer when I put my hands down the first time, so I lost a second by the time I got my hands back on the timer (I'm using a stackmat timer). But still very good - a large improvement from my times last week. At least I got all sub-25 solves except for the one 26!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

*Round 187 Results*​

AndersB (green cross)	18.88
Ninja Storm	19.00
Ickenicke	19.94
Naillig	20.15
Mikel	20.82
cannon4747	21.39
Mike Hughey	21.43
brandbest1	21.71
ardi4nto	22.63
BlueDevil	23.04
Alcuber	25.83
JCrown	26.15
Carson	26.15
Brian Kremer	28.89

Congratulations to AndersB (with green cross) and Ickenicke, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

mDiPalma	16.28

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 23, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 188th round:

D2 L' B2 D2 L F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L F' U' B L2 D2 L R U' B2 R2
D2 L' F R2 D L2 U' R U F R2 F2 R2 U2 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L2
B2 U L2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 L U2 F R2 D B' L R B2 F
D2 B2 U2 B' U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 F U B L' D2 U' R B D2 B2 R2
U' B2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 D F2 U R' B' F' D U2 B L2 B' R U'
F R2 B' U' B R D' L F' L F D2 B2 R2 L2 F L2 D2 F' L2 U2
L2 U2 F2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' B2 U' L' D U2 B2 L R2 B' U' L' B2
L2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B F2 U2 L' U F' D' L' R' D2 U
U' F2 L F' U2 D B' R2 D' R' F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 D2
D L2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 D R2 D B' U' L D' F2 R B' L2 B R2 F2
L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L' B2 L D2 L' F2 D F' L F2 R F2 D2 B L' D2
L2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U B' L B' F U' L U R B' D U'


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 20, 2012)

I graduated last week, so now I will join Colour neutral. (No yellow or white crosses)

27.46, 20.08, 24.57, 28.14, 26.88, 26.90, 21.92, 22.15, 21.61, 27.99, 26.60, 26.32= *25.24*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2012)

Round 188
21.83
(18.89), 22.12, 22.77, 20.71, 21.90, (24.00), 21.06, 22.29, 21.31, 23.04, 19.67, 23.39

I'm definitely averaging sub-22 overall now. So I guess I have improved a little.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 20, 2012)

*Average: 19.75*
Round 188

Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 17.40
Worst Time: 22.97
Individual Times:
1.	20.28	
2.	18.88	
3.	(22.97)
4.	18.27	
5.	19.68	
6.	22.94	
7.	18.38	
8.	21.40	
9.	(17.40)	
10.	20.68	
11.	18.84	
12.	18.18

Finally sub-20 again


----------



## Carson (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 188
Average: 22.87*

Times:
22.98, 19.41, 24.32, 24.95, 25.57, 22.72, 22.97, 19.61, 21.83, 23.54, 22.40, 23.37
This average felt absolutely horrible... it was one of those averages where I just wanted to stomp my cube into little pieces and never touch another cube again. I suppose that getting a 22.xx with an average that "feels" that bad means I am improving, although my times don't really reflect it.


----------



## Naillig (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 188

Average: 21.45

25.14, 18.94, 17.57, 18.34, 21.47, (25.72), 19.56, 23.29, 25.48, 22.97, (16.80), 21.74

Could've done better.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 21, 2012)

*Average: 23.79*

24.01, 24.83, 23.70, 23.13, (19.93), 20.14, 20.36, 27.63, (29.77), 24.19, 23.71, 26.18

Yes!!!

21.21 average of 5


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 21, 2012)

round 188
26.01, (34.77), 22.32, 23.75, 28.76, 26.86, 27.56, 25.41, 21.83, 27.59, (20.40), 27.05
average 25.71


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Two Handed*
*Average: 23.55 *
*Round 188*

22.40, 22.43, (20.06), 22.92, 26.99, 22.81, 26.08, 25.80, 21.20, 20.80, (28.67), 24.07

Just Graduated from Sub 30 Forum.. This Average is pretty good considering my last one was 25.59


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 21, 2012)

20.10, 16.86, 17.47, 16.28, 20.24, 18.36, 19.05, 17.52, (14.64), (20.97), 16.80, 17.13

Average: 17.98

Best Average of 5: 17.15

Yay, sub-18


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

Round 188 Yellow Cross
*Average: 22.85*
21.84 22.17 27.23 (20.89) (27.78) 23.07 22.92 22.62 23.34 21.23 22.45 21.65
Pretty good,I guess,since I've been doing yellow cross for only two days now and it's only about 3 seconds off of my usual white cross average.


----------



## d521yts (Feb 21, 2012)

*Round 188
Average: 19.52
*
1.	18.56	
2.	19.41
3.	20.79
4.	(15.43)	
5.	19.05'
6.	23.58
7.	16.97
8.	16.98
9.	19.60
10.	(25.25)
11.	19.61
12.	20.61


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2012)

*Round 188 Results*​

Ninja Storm	17.98
d521yts	19.52
Mikel	19.75
Naillig	21.45
Mike Hughey	21.83
rubikmaster (yellow cross)	22.85
Carson	22.87
JCVP11	23.55
Alcuber	23.79
Ickenicke (color neutral)	25.24
cubecraze1	25.71

Ninja Storm and d521yts are only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 27, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 189th round:

U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U F L F' R F2 U' L2 B' D B2
L2 D' U' B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U' R2 B' R' U F' L B F' L' B' U2
B' L2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 F R2 U' L2 R2 B D2 R' U F2 R2 U2
D F2 D2 U R2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U' R B L2 D' B2 L D2 L2 F R'
L2 B U2 L2 D2 R2 B F2 U2 B' R2 D F L' R2 B' D L2 F' R' D'
U2 F' R2 U2 B2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 U' B F L U' F2 D F' L' U'
B2 F U2 F L2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L' D B R2 D' R U B F2 D'
L U2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 L2 U' B R B' R' F' D' U2 R F'
D2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 D' U' B' U L2 R U R' U2 F'
B2 U L2 F2 U F2 D2 U R2 B2 F L' B D R2 D U2 B2 L D F'
B R2 F R2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U B' R' F' D2 F2 U F2 L' U
R2 D B D' R' U F L' F R' F2 D' F2 U F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 D'


----------



## AndersB (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 189 - Full color neutral (all crosses)
Result: 17.90

18.37,  24.72, 21.20, 20.77, 17.13, 18.99, 17.24, 14.63, 15.37, 16.27, 18.81, 14.88

Colors of crosses shown in the times. Pretty happy with this!


----------



## MeshuggahX (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 189

Average - 20.44

*Times:*
20.83, *15.41*, 21.60, 16.67, 22.32, *27.64,* 19.81, 21.81, 20.71, 21.29, 18.23, 21.14


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2012)

Round 189
21.92
24.12, (17.75), 22.87, 18.84, (25.33), 23.32, 18.73, 21.16, 25.16, 21.40, 24.19, 19.44

Pretty normal average for me, but the three sub-19s were awfully nice!


----------



## timelonade (Feb 23, 2012)

28.26, 26.28, 21.03, (20.59), 24.58, 22.92, 22.57, 22.65, 25.67, 23.98, (29.35), 20.59 = 23.85......


I don't know what happened to me today!


----------



## Mikel (Feb 24, 2012)

*Average: 19.53*
Round 189

Standard Deviation: 1.84
Best Time: 13.68
Worst Time: 22.86
Individual Times:
1.	20.31	
2.	(13.68)	non-lucky
3.	(22.86)	
4.	19.19	
5.	21.13	
6.	20.63	
7.	15.33	
8.	20.55	
9.	18.78	
10.	19.97	
11.	16.81	
12.	22.56

On a side note, this was apart of my first ever Sub-20 average of 100. It was 19.84! Does this mean I will graduate next round? Only time will tell!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 24, 2012)

*Round 189*

*Round 189
Average:29.42*

27.29, 29.77, 26.98, 28.34, (36.99), 27.60, 30.30, 33.26, (19.35), 36.88, 28.95, 24.88


----------



## alc (Feb 24, 2012)

Round 189
Average : 24.85
24.12, 25.17, 23.84, (19.67), 22.77, 24.08, 25.92, 25.36, (27.66), 26.19, 25.83, 25.27


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 24, 2012)

*Average: 23.62*

21.87, 25.54, 23.12, 21.95, 24.79, 23.67, 22.84, 25.77, (25.85), 24.13, (17.03), 22.49

I think I am almost sub-25 now  Love this LingYun

17 was NL, worst solve 25


----------



## Carson (Feb 24, 2012)

*Round 189
Average: 23.52*

Times:
22.84, 20.44, 26.79, 26.71, 24.88, 23.00, 22.50, 26.57, 19.10, 22.72, 21.79, 23.81
Yeah... whatever.


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Two Handed Solves*
*White Cross*
*Average: 23.67*

Times:

(26.57), 24.91, 22.17, (18.78), 24.96, 22.47, 21.15, 24.87, 24.86, 22.40, 22.65, 26.23

Pretty Consistent.. Almost Identical to last week's Average.


----------



## d521yts (Feb 24, 2012)

*Round 189

Average: 19.84*

1.	18.74
2.	19.60
3.	19.37	
4.	(18.40)
5.	20.25
6.	20.59
7.	18.57	
8.	22.18	
9.	(24.65)	
10.	19.61	
11.	19.17
12.	20.28	

Had my tension set a bit too tight, so I guess the times were okay.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 24, 2012)

Average of 12: *21.02*
1. 23.68 
2. 17.91 
3. 21.75
4. (15.22)  
5. 23.26  
6. 18.56  
7. 22.64 
8. 19.63  
9. 16.23  
10. (DNF(22.26)) 
11. 25.08  
12. 21.41 

This week totally colour neutral.

@Anders Do you scramble with white on top and green at front? If you did, we did pretty different colors.


----------



## JillianFraser (Feb 24, 2012)

Average: 20.37
1. 21.33
2. 21.49
3. 21.42
4. 20.02
5. 18.84
6. 21.85
7. 17.54
8. 18.84
9. 19.75
10. 21.06
11. 24.33
12. 19.05

I'm starting to get really consistent =D. That 24 should not have happened though, I inserted the wrong F2L and it just messed everything up


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Average: 21.31*

cannon4747

cube: lingyun

1: 19.27
2: 24.16
3: 23.23
4: 17.67
5: 21.01
6: 22.59
7: 19.01
8: 22.99
9: 20.19
10: 24.39
11: 20.00
12: 21.10

scrambled with green on front white on top (wca standard)
about average for me. i didn't know that the contest was twice weekly. i thought it was weekly. darnit.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 25, 2012)

round 189
average 21.56
19.19, (28.98), 19.92, 28.52, 22.92, 22.15, 20.50, 19.76, (18.82), 19.55, 21.88, 21.19


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 189

Bad BAd BAD D:<

21.43, 19.03, 20.37, 18.71, 17.52, 16.78, (16.04), 20.25, 20.54, 17.04, (21.70), 20.18

Average: 19.19

:/


----------



## Naillig (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 189

Average: 20.18

18.73, 18.56, 19.77, 19.98, (24.30), 18.53, 21.35, 18.86, 21.07, 22.91, (18.16), 22.09

Damn, I was so close.. Felt good during the average, semi slow turning, working on look ahead and what not. All in all, pretty good average


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 189 Yellow Cross
*Average: 20.55*
19.96 19.32 20.95 19.98 20.14 22.11 19.26 20.81 (18.59) 21.86 (23.62) 21.12


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 26, 2012)

*Round 189*

*Avg. 21.54*

(18.41)
20.30
(23.83)
21.71
22.15
21.90
20.55
23.33
22.81
19.27
20.94
22.47

Not very good, I was hoping for a good avg. since i'm going to the Hillsdale open this weekend.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 189

*Average: 22.63*

21.29, 22.25, (17.45), (28.96), 22.83, 26.81, 23.02, 23.95, 20.96, 22.10, 21.21, 21.84

Can't believe I got a counting 26... but at least the 17.45 is a PB!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Feb 26, 2012)

Round 189

*Avg: 24.80*

24.07, (21.05), 23.39, 26.80, 22.36, 27.87, 24.59, 22.67, 26.14, 26.62, 23.44, (33.58)

I don't expect to graduate anytime soon but I realize I improve quicker when I'm doing these competitions. A very good average for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

*Round 189 Results*​

AndersB (color neutral)	17.9
Ninja Storm	19.19
Mikel	19.53
d521yts	19.84
Naillig	20.18
JillianFraser	20.37
MeshuggahX	20.44
rubikmaster (yellow cross)	20.55
Ickenicke	21.02
cannon4747	21.31
TeddyKGB	21.54
cubecraze1	21.56
Mike Hughey	21.92
BlueDevil	22.63
Carson	23.52
Alcuber	23.62
JCVP11	23.67
timelonade	23.85
immortalchaos29	24.80
alc	24.85
Brian Kremer	29.42

Congratulations to Ninja Storm and d521yts, who both graduate this round!

Mikel is only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 1, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 190th round:

U R2 D2 B R' U2 D B D' R2 F2 R U2 D2 R U2 B2 L B2 L2
D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 U L2 U2 F' L' D' F U' F L D2 L' U'
R' L' B' U2 D' B' U' F D B2 D2 R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 F2
R2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 U F2 D F' L U2 F' U R2 U R F2 D2
D2 F2 D' F2 U L2 R2 U' L2 D' B' U' B D2 R U L' D U' B'
U' R D2 R2 L' U' L F2 U' F2 U2 F R2 B L2 F' R2 B' L2 B'
F2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B' U' L2 R' F' D' L' B U2 F
U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F R' D F' R D2 R B' D' R
B L F' U' L D B R D2 L' U' D' R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 D' B2 L2
B2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 B R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R B' L' F L U' R2 B
B2 U' F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 R' U F U B L2 F' L B2 U
F2 R' U' B R B' U D' B2 L F2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 27, 2012)

Colour Neutral

Average of 12: *20.43*
1. 18.84 
2. 18.72  
3. 19.73  
4. 23.54  
5. (28.16) 
6. 22.08 
7. 22.17 
8. (15.85) 
9. 23.28 
10. 20.20 
11. 18.93 
12. 16.77 

Pretty good.

The two best times weren't white or yellow crosses
The 28 would have been a sub-20 but I did wrong at Z-perm and went frustrated and didn-t cared about the time.


----------



## Carson (Feb 27, 2012)

*Round 90
Average: 21.25*

Times:
21.31, 19.25, 20.53, 21.96, 26.21, 20.72, 22.37, 19.20, 23.66, 17.87+, 21.76, 21.71
This was a pretty good round. I only had two major mistakes, which is better than average for a typical average of 12 for me. The 26.21 was an incorrectly placed f2l pair that confused me. I was pretty upset about the 15.87 that ended up being a 17.87, but at least it didn't have an impact on the average.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 27, 2012)

*Average: 19.66*
_Round 190_

Standard Deviation: 1.36
Best Time: 16.18
Worst Time: 40.33
Individual Times:
1.	19.36	
2.	17.61	
3.	18.68	
4.	(16.18)	
5.	20.69	
6.	22.02	
7.	17.38	
8.	(40.33)	
9.	20.81	
10.	20.02	
11.	18.66	
12.	21.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 27, 2012)

Round 90
21.60
20.83, 20.82, 21.55, 21.44, 21.72, 24.20, (17.69), 19.39, 24.25, 19.88, (24.71), 21.94

Aww, Carson beat me.  Good job, Carson - especially on the almost-sub-16!


----------



## Carson (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Aww, Carson beat me.  Good job, Carson - especially on the almost-sub-16!



Thanks... I think we kind of have our own mini competition going on.


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 28, 2012)

*Average: 21.23*
round: 190
cube: zhanchi

1: 21.67
2: 22.72
3: 17.39
4: 24.85
5: 23.65
6: 18.41
7: 22.91
8: 22.18
9: 22.89
10: 20.18
11: 18.07
12: 19.82


----------



## Naillig (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 190

Average:20.98

Times:
22.44, 21.62, 16.29, 16.78, 19.75, 20.13, 17.61, 19.02, DNF(27.52), 24.31, 26.74, 21.46

I dunno what happened towards the end, it was going so good!


----------



## JCVP11 (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 190
Average: 23.58
Two Handed, White Cross


24.79, (30.98), 20.41, (18.53), 22.80, 22.25, 24.14, 25.00, 25.08, 24.84, 24.60, 21.90


----------



## Brian Kremer (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 190*

*Round 190
Average: 28.29*

30.58 28.70 26.39 (25.08) 28.30 26.07 30.88 29.51 26.60 25.98 (36.36) 29.91


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 29, 2012)

average 21.25
24.24, 19.15, 19.30, 19.81, (27.00), 20.61, (17.89), 21.51, 20.98, 22.03, 23.09, 21.81
hey same as Carson I really wanted sub 21 this time


----------



## iizii (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 190*

Zhanchi, color neutral.

number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.34
worst time: 25.03

current avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.37)
best avg5: 17.84 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 19.49 (σ = 2.24)
best avg12: 19.49 (σ = 2.24)

session avg: 19.49 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 19.77

20.10, 24.42, 18.98, 19.75, 18.21, 17.78, (25.03), 17.65, 18.26, 22.16, 17.60, (17.34)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Feb 29, 2012)

*Round 190*

*Avg. 20.75*

23.21
18.97
22.41
18.86
20.69
(18.53)
19.05
22.61
(23.28)
19.88
19.91
21.90

This felt bad although it really wasn't so i'm a little confused...


----------



## Carson (Mar 1, 2012)

TeddyKGB said:


> This felt bad although it really wasn't so i'm a little confused...



That's how you know you are improving!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Round 190 Results*​

iizii	19.49
Mikel	19.66
Ickenicke (color neutral)	20.43
TeddyKGB	20.75
Naillig	20.98
cannon4747	21.23
Carson	21.25
cubecraze1	21.25
Mike Hughey	21.60
JCVP11	23.58
Brian Kremer	28.29

Congratulations to Mikel, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 5, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 191st round:

R2 D F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 U B2 U B D R B2 R' B F' L U' L2
R2 D' B2 R2 U L2 U F2 L2 D L2 B' L U' R D2 F' R' U' L2 R2
D R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' L' B U2 L' D2 R' D' R B L'
R2 F2 L' D2 L R B2 L D2 R' D2 U' F D' F D B U' F2 L' B2
R' U' R' U' F2 L B' R' U' F B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2
L2 B2 L2 F L2 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 R D2 F' R2 U' F R U2 R' D2
U' B2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 U2 F L2 U2 L U F2 D U2 F' U' L'
U2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 R' B' D' F D2 F L' B L D U'
D F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B' U B L' F U' B L2 D' U2
R2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 D2 R' B' R D L U B2 R' U2 B
B2 L2 R2 U B2 U F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' D' B2 D U L2 D F R2 U
F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R' F2 U2 R D2 B' D' L D U R D2 L2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 1, 2012)

Round 191
21.37
20.61, 20.52, 21.48, 21.04, 19.99, (16.48), 23.42, (26.69), 21.04, 18.52, 23.96, 23.08

The 4 bad solves were what really killed it; most solves were pretty decent.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

average 21.54
(16.71), 24.05, 23.57, 23.32, 22.19, 20.85, 17.70, 20.18, 20.36, 22.71, (24.17), 20.43
shouldn't me and carson be the same?


----------



## Carson (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 191
*Average: 21.09*

Times:
20.49, 22.44, 22.88, 18.56, 22.23, 19.65, 20.64, 20.52, 20.30, 21.76, 22.38, 20.48




cubecraze1 said:


> shouldn't me and carson be the same?


I'm assuming that Mike is using WCA regs regarding placement. In the event of a tie, the person with the fastest single time receives the higher placement. It was still really close, my best time was only 0.02 faster than your's.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm assuming that Mike is using WCA regs regarding placement. In the event of a tie, the person with the fastest single time receives the higher placement. It was still really close, my best time was only 0.02 faster than your's.


 thanks didn't know that happened just thought we should both be placed the same. and damn that should have been sub 16


----------



## Naillig (Mar 2, 2012)

Round 191

Average: 19.49

Times: 
20.58, 21.62, 15.06, 19.86, 22.92, 22.00, 17.48, 24.90, 16.86, 17.17, 16.04, 20.36

Ohmygosh, I got a sub-20 average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm assuming that Mike is using WCA regs regarding placement. In the event of a tie, the person with the fastest single time receives the higher placement. It was still really close, my best time was only 0.02 faster than your's.


 


cubecraze1 said:


> thanks didn't know that happened just thought we should both be placed the same. and damn that should have been sub 16


 
Actually, no, I just got lucky. I just ran them through and that's the order they came out in, without sorting properly. But Carson is right, best single should win, so I guess it came out right.

As Mats has mentioned in the weekly competition, since we use the "LIST" tag to make our lists, they don't have the capability of recognizing ties.

Ugh, Carson, you got me again!


----------



## Czery (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 191
*Average : 21.88 (σ = 4.31)*

21.87, (32.81), 18.86, 16.56, 31.47, 23.99, 20.44, 19.19, 19.98, (15.69), 26.13, 20.31

At one point, my ao5 was 26 seconds...
consistency FTW. :]


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 3, 2012)

*Average: 26.68*

22.25, 28.06, 27.84, 26.65, 27.61, 23.92, 29.27, 25.86, 22.64, 26.41, 28.76, 29.06

I feel...slower


----------



## timelonade (Mar 3, 2012)

*YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH FINALLY*

Round 191:

20.94, (24.28), 21.22, 18.74, 18.86, 19.96, 19.28, 19.28, (18.41), 21.06, 18.94, 18.47


Average = 19.675 WOO!


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Average: 24.17*
*21.31, 22.74, 24.90, 25.70, 25.10, 26.58, 23.07, 24.72, 24.90, 22.65, (28.10), (20.58)*
White Cross

Very Bad!!


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 3, 2012)

Round 191

*Average: 22.35*

23.94, 21.52, 20.39, 22.27, (32.57), 22.85, (16.61), 24.92, 21.19, 20.57, 22.15, 23.66

Don't know what happened with the 32...
Yay for new pb single and average
I may be improving very slowly, but at least I am improving.


----------



## JCrown (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 191

Average 23.25

24.27, 28.52, 18.47, 18.53, 17.77, 17.66, 27.55, 23.00, 24.13, 28.73, 24.38, 25.93

wow... sub 25


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 4, 2012)

Round 191

Average - 19.71

*Times*
*17.07*, 20.60, 20.54, 19.38, 18.09, 17.87, 19.23, 21.93, 21.10, 20.55, *22.41*, 17.80

Awesome, first sub-20 in this thread. Almost lost it in the end.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 4, 2012)

*Round 191*

*Round 191
Average: 27.61*

24.63, 32.76, 27.89, 26.95, 25.88, 27.59, (DNF), (18.39), 23.60, 37.31, 21.92, 27.60 

DNF stopped at 27.41. I somehow forgot to finish a T perm.

The last 5 solves are a PB AO5 for me 24.37.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 191*

*Avg. 21.50*

21.69
21.52
21.25
19.55
21.56
22.19
21.13
20.77
22.40
(19.30)
(23.05)
22.91

Not bad I guess, consistency is always good


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm doing this.

Average of 12: 26.27
1. 26.05 
2. 20.96 
3. 24.16 
4. (19.88) 
5. 23.02 
6. 28.71 
7. 27.38 
8. 30.38+ 
9. 23.08 
10. 29.36 
11. (31.40) 
12. 29.58 

...one of my worst averages I've seen in weeks. Crap.


----------



## Carson (Mar 5, 2012)

megaminxwin said:


> I'm doing this.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...one of my worst averages I've seen in weeks. Crap.



Sounds like a Leroy Jenkins moment...


----------



## d521yts (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 191*

*Average: 23.71*
Yellow Cross

1.	22.83	
2.	(19.47)	
3.	(31.32)	
4.	20.71	
5.	25.28	
6.	29.06
7.	25.37	
8.	19.61	
9.	26.41	
10.	22.53
11.	20.21
12.	25.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 191 Results*​

Naillig	19.49
timelonade	19.68
MeshuggahX	19.71
Carson	21.09
Mike Hughey	21.37
TeddyKGB	21.50
cubecraze1	21.54
Czery	21.88
BlueDevil	22.35
Jcrown	23.25
d521yts (yellow cross)	23.71
JCVP11	24.17
megaminxwin	26.27
Alcuber	26.68
Brian Kremer	27.61

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 8, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 192nd round:

R2 B R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U R' F' R' U2 F2 U' B' F
L2 D2 R2 D2 B' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F' U F' D R B2 U' R B' L R
R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R F D R B' D' U'
L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 D2 L' B F L' R D L D U R2
D F U B U2 F2 D R' L' U B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 B R2 F L2 F2
L2 D B2 F2 D' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U R B2 F2 U R2 D F' D2 F R2
D2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B D2 F R2 F2 D2 R' U R' D' L2 U' F' R F2
L B D F2 R F U' L2 D B L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 B L2
U' F' R B' L' B L D' L F D2 R2 U2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 B
D' R L' D L2 D F' D2 B U F2 R2 L2 B D2 B D2 L2 U2 D2
U2 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 R' U2 L2 D2 F2 D' F' R' D B2 D' F' R' U2 L
L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 B2 D' U2 B' F L' D' R2 U' L' U L2 B2


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 5, 2012)

20.72, 21.31, 17.45, (14.54), 23.29, 19.84, 16.39, 15.46, (29.28), 17.66, 20.66, 14.76 = *18.75* totally CN


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 192*

*Avg. 20.75*

19.72
20.59
19.80
18.36
(17.75)
21.19
(23.72)
19.13
22.03
21.30
23.21
22.19

Better than my last avg. I guess thats something...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 192
23.02
24.97, 22.06, 20.96, (31.47), 23.06, (19.45), 22.69, 23.62, 20.36, 27.69, 21.03, 23.79

Bleah. Most of the bad times here were due to the fact that I lubed my Zhanchi for Hillsdale this weekend, and I still have a problem with it turning when I don't expect it to. (Corner cutting goes a different way than I expect.) I'm hoping I will get used to it soon, and my times will actually improve.

Oh well, at least I had a competition average PB at Hillsdale this past weekend: 21.01. That was nice. Slowly inching closer to sub-20.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 5, 2012)

Average: *20.82*
Round 192
21.36, (25.36), 19.46, 19.97, 19.19, (18.19), 22.05, 24.96, 20.65, 21.11, 19.40, 20.19

Alumni. Wasn't very good...


----------



## Carson (Mar 5, 2012)

*Round 192
Average: 21.84*

Times:
22.84, 20.87, 17.84, 24.49, DNF(24.52), 21.72, 22.27, 24.11, 20.97, 19.58, 21.09, 20.49
Not a bad average really... especially considering the screwups. The DNF didn't change anything since it was the slowest solve, but the other 24's were because of mistakes.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 5, 2012)

Round 192

Avg: 25.00

20.71, 28.08, 24.45, (29.16), 28.07, 27.42, 25.80, 24.05, 22.65, 20.96, 27.84, (20.38)


----------



## Naillig (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 192

Average: 20.90

Times:
23.41, 19.15, 18.85, 28.91, 18.48, 19.74, 18.15, 25.05, 23.90, 21.20, 21.07, 17.39


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 6, 2012)

Average of 12: 26.44
1. 24.18 
2. 32.56 
3. 23.52 
4. 29.50 
5. 25.55 
6. 26.86 
7. (22.36) 
8. 26.94 
9. 22.59 
10. 28.43 
11. (33.56) 
12. 24.27 

HOW DID I GET SLOWER


----------



## d521yts (Mar 6, 2012)

*Round 192*

Yellow Cross

*Average: 21.51*

1.	22.69
2.	28.20
3.	18.86	
4.	19.40
5.	22.81	
6.	20.40
7.	17.46
8.	(DNF)	
9.	21.11	
10.	23.38	
11.	20.82
12.	(17.22)


----------



## MayurAK (Mar 6, 2012)

1) 24.59
2) 25.79
3) 22.56
4) (20.41)
5) 25.12
6) 26.36
7) 24.54
8) 21.56
9) (26.04)
10) 23.48

Average of 12 = 24.45

How did I come down from 22.56 to 24.45?


----------



## JCrown (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 192

Average : 22.47

22.24, 22.36, 20.92, 23.51, 19.40, 23.93, 29.09, 23.42, 19.98, 22.14, 24.44, 21.78


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Average = 23.87*

*23.27, 25.87, 21.78, 27.80, 22.88, (28.46), (21.31), 21.58, 26.63, 23.60, 22.75, 22.58*

Improved towards the end .. Still Bad!


----------



## ressMox (Mar 6, 2012)

(29.71), 24.06, (23.63), 25.44, 29.02, 28.27, 28.98, 26.41, 27.04, 28.44, 24.73, 26.83
Average = 26.92

Ugh, so many mistakes and so many pauses.


----------



## Czery (Mar 6, 2012)

Round 192
*Average: 19.31 (σ = 2.34) *

18.92, 20.97, (16.10), (36.29), 18.80, 17.73, 17.43, 16.70, 24.81, 20.20, 19.67, 17.90

In general, pretty god. Could have been a little better without a few PLL stumbles but meh.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 192*

*Round 192
Average: 26.25*

25.78, 27.56, (21.31), 26.80, 30.78, 21.54, (33.29), 28.81, 24.78, 27.31, 25.63, 23.57


----------



## Carson (Mar 8, 2012)

Czery said:


> In general, pretty *god*.



Ok, it was a pretty good average... but was it THAT good? 

@Brian Kremer: Have you still not been to a competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round 192 Results*​

Ickenicke (color neutral)	18.75
Czery	19.31
TeddyKGB	20.75
Mikel	20.82
Naillig	20.90
d521yts (yellow cross)	21.51
Carson	21.84
JCrown	22.47
Mike Hughey	23.02
JCVP11	23.87
MayurAK	24.45
immortalchaos29	25.00
Brian Kremer	26.25
megaminxwin	26.44
ressMox	26.92

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 12, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 193nd round:

R2 D R' U' D2 B2 D' F' L' U2 B2 L F2 R B2 D2 L' B2 L
D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' D2 F L2 B2 L2 R F D2 L' U F L F' L' D'
L' D' R2 U2 B L U2 L B D F2 U D F2 B2 U L2 U' B2 L2
D2 B' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D L' U2 B F R' D U R D2
F2 D2 F D2 R2 B U2 F R2 F2 D2 U' R' D2 R2 B2 D U2 L' U' F
F' U' L F2 U' B' U' R D' B' R2 U2 F2 D2 R U2 L D2 L' F2 R
U' F' D' R U L' B' D R2 D R2 U2 L' D2 R B2 R2 L D2 L' B2
U2 R B2 R F2 U2 R D2 R2 D2 F L2 R F2 R2 U' L' F2 D' B
R2 D' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F' U' L F2 L2 R' B2 U' R F
R' U2 L U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' B' U' B' F2 L R' F' U' F' D B'
L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 B2 U B R' U F2 U B' U2 F D2
B2 D2 F2 R2 B' R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 R' F2 D' U B D' F2 U2 L F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 193
21.00
19.48, 21.12, 24.68, (28.98), 20.28, 21.01, (18.32), 20.41, 20.80, 22.08, 19.46, 20.66

Wow, very nice! Too bad about those two bad solves towards the beginning.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 8, 2012)

Round 193 - CN
Result: 18.69

22.23, 17.76, 15.52, 15.27, 20.38, 16.01, 24.86, 20.13, 15.47, 18.63, 15.93, 26.09

Very inconsistent, but atleast sub -20, and good considering I haven't practised CN in a while.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

Average: *19.51*

19.16, 22.42, 18.95, 19.17, 20.11, 17.89, (17.19), 17.58, 17.96, 23.60, 18.28, (27.18)

The funny yhing was that is was my white and yellow solves which destoyed this average But still sub 20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2012)

So of course I had to roll that average, and I'm afraid the best that one ever got was 20.37. But I kept going, and I eventually got it - my first sub-20 average 10/12 ever! It doesn't count for this competition, but hey - at least I finally got one! Best RA: 19.81 - (25.66), 19.91, 16.99, 17.30, (16.91), 19.87, 22.63, 21.82, 20.50, 18.15, 19.07, 21.82.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 9, 2012)

*Round 193*

*Round 193

Average: 27.83*

26.77, (38.32), 24.71, (21.65), 26.25, 32.58, 33.98, 37.54, 22.17, 23.54, 25.18, 25.65

All over the place.



Carson said:


> @Brian Kremer: Have you still not been to a competition?


 
Nope... At the rate I've been improving I may be competitive in a couple years.  Still, I would like to participate... it looks like fun!


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 9, 2012)

24.11, 26.50, 28.16, 27.03, 23.33, (28.36), 22.21, 26.72, 25.49, 21.71, (21.18), 24.80

Average: 25.01

MUCH better.

The 28.36 was a POP.


----------



## JCrown (Mar 9, 2012)

Round 193

Average : 23.25

25.17, 19.36, 22.46, 23.99, 20.13, 22.52, 24.81, 22.35, 24.92, 22.04, 27.89, 24.15


----------



## MayurAK (Mar 9, 2012)

Round 193

Average = 23.78

Times - 
1) 22.07
2) 22.90
3) (19.04)
4) 25.43
5) 20.20
6) 24.44
7) (34.88)
8) 25.40
9) 23.77
10) 25.61
11) 23.52
12) 24.49

The solves at the beginning were quite decent, but after that........
anyway, the average is a bit better than the previous time, though not as consistent.


----------



## timelonade (Mar 9, 2012)

22.24, 19.74, 18.10, 20.63, 26.50, 18.62, 18.89, 25.75, 24.87, 22.02, 19.88, 21.70

Blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


21.43....


----------



## Carson (Mar 9, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> ...and I eventually got it - my first sub-20 average 10/12 ever!



Gratz Mike!!!



Brian Kremer said:


> Nope... At the rate I've been improving I may be competitive in a couple years.  Still, I would like to participate... it looks like fun!



I may have to hire a troupe of ninjas to kidnap you for the next semi-local contest.


----------



## Carson (Mar 9, 2012)

*Round 193
Average: 21.28*

Times:
20.32, 21.24, 25.50, 19.22, 27.14+, 22.18, 20.09, 21.87, 20.83, 18.67, 20.60, 20.91

This should have been soooooo much faster. The last 12 solves of my warm up comprised my best Ao12 ever... 19.56. Everything just went wrong with this average though... almost every solve had a mistake. I even had a pll skip that ended up not being sub 20. I suppose 12 lousy solves with a still decent average means I'm improving.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 9, 2012)

Round 193

*Average: 21.58*

21.89, (24.92), 20.42, (19.39), 21.51, 20.35, 22.54, 19.50, 21.29, 22.35, 23.50, 22.41


----------



## Naillig (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 193

Average: 19.93

Times:
17.82, 18.59, 18.62, 21.47, 21.58, 22.32, 20.60, 21.02, 19.39, 21.81, 17.14, 18.43

Yay! Another sub-20 average!


----------



## Czery (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 193

Average : 18.58 (σ = 1.48)

17.12, (22.01), 18.04, 17.80, 17.76, 17.14, (16.07), 20.71, 20.39, 20.44, 17.12, 19.24

Woot! New Personal Best!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 10, 2012)

average 20.78
20.25, 21.94, 19.91, 21.06, 21.46, 19.31, 19.70, 20.64, 33.20, 19.91, 21.45, 21.45


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 10, 2012)

*Average: 27.71* :fp

22.82, 28.19, 26.71, 22.73, 28.78, 33.96, 32.73+, 28.41, 25.50, 27.26, (56.87), (21.98)

Awful. Just awful

Both the 32 and 33 I messed up the cross. The 56 was a pop...

I also popped twice while scrambling, I think this cube needs some work


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> *Average: 27.71* :fp
> 
> 22.82, 28.19, 26.71, 22.73, 28.78, 33.96, 32.73+, 28.41, 25.50, 27.26, (56.87), (21.98)
> 
> ...


 
what cube were you using lol


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 10, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> what cube were you using lol


 
LingYun V2

Cleaning it out now, hopefully it makes a differance

Edit: It turned out better, although not a huge differance :/

I think I haven't been practicing enough


----------



## cubelover111 (Mar 10, 2012)

Round 193
Average: 21.2
22.61, 21.61, 18.67, 23.23, 22.22, 21.33, 17.80, (16.86), 23.43, (24.35), 22.56,18.52


----------



## dabronson (Mar 10, 2012)

I hesitate making this my first entry to this thread - great beginning and semi-ugly
finish. The average of 12 was sub-20 only because the first 5 solves constitute my
PB average of 5 (17.09).

round 193
average 19.77
(15.61), 18.10, 16.18, 19.57, 16.98, 24.57, 19.71, 21.01, (DNF), 19.62, 18.50, 23.48


----------



## Mikel (Mar 11, 2012)

Average: *20.08*
Round 193
Alumni
21.19, 20.96, 21.52, 19.75, 19.84, (22.09,) 17.83, (19.81), 16.31, 18.33, 19.83, 21.71


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Avg - 22.86*

Timings: 23.85, (18.52), (28.51), 24.33, 25.04, 20.12, 24.42, 26.46, 20.07, 18.62, 25.67, 20.00


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 11, 2012)

*Round 193*

*Avg. 20.36*

(23.00)
20.68
21.13
19.41
22.05
16.83
22.93
22.28
18.28
21.47
18.56
(16.83)

Close...


----------



## ressMox (Mar 11, 2012)

Round 193 - CFOP CN
26.33, (20.92), 26.05, 25.71, 25.13, 21.67, 24.35, 24.21, (26.47), 23.48, 24.66, 21.72

Best Ao5: 24.01
Ao12: 24.33

Damn 26's, at least I'm consistently losing a few seconds each week.


----------



## NecroNaster (Mar 11, 2012)

16.41, 18.61, (15.60), (20.78), 17.97, 17.26, 17.46, 19.05, 16.07, 17.17, 17.43, 19.38

17.68 average. Sub-20. Couldn't get a sub-15 solve though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 193 Results*​

NecroNaster	17.68
Czery	18.58
AndersB (color neutral)	18.69
Ickenicke (color neutral)	19.51
dabronson	19.77
Naillig	19.93
Mikel	20.08
TeddyKGB	20.36
cubecraze1	20.78
Mike Hughey	21.00
cubelover111	21.20
Carson	21.28
timelonade	21.43
BlueDevil	21.58
JCVP11	22.86
JCrown	23.25
MayurAK	23.78
ressMox	24.33
megaminxwin	25.01
Alcuber	27.71
Brian Kremer	27.83

NecroNaster, Czery, AndersB (color neutral), and Ickenicke (color neutral) are all one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 15, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 194th round:

F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B2 L' R' F L U L2 D B U F2
R2 D' R2 U B2 U L2 R2 B2 R D' L B2 L2 F L2 D' L2 F2
U' L' D2 F2 B U F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U2
D F2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U F2 U' F' D B' F2 L D' L2 U2 L R
R2 B2 U' D L' D2 F' L' B U2 D2 F2 L2 F L2 B' D2 B2 D2
B2 L2 U2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' U' R B' U' F' R F U2 B F
L2 U L2 D L2 D2 B2 D2 F' U R2 B L' R U R F' R2
F2 D2 R2 B' F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U' B' L U R2 D' B2 R' F' R'
L2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 R B2 R B' R' U' F2 R D U2
D2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F D R D2 B2 L' B' R' D2 U
F R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' R2 D' L B2 F D F' L2 F2 R2 D
U2 L B R U' R D2 B D F2 D2 L2 U2 D2 B D2 R2 F R2 F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2012)

Round 194
22.23
19.50, 22.23, 24.87, 19.06, (16.07), 20.44, 22.49, 24.42, (30.64), 22.96, 22.70, 23.65

Ugh - so many mistakes. This could have been so much better.


----------



## Carson (Mar 12, 2012)

*Round 194
Average: 23.34*

Times:
22.96, 23.82, 21.16, 23.35, 24.77, 20.58, 20.17, 19.93, 35.10, 25.17, 23.90, 27.57

Pissed.

The last twelve solves of my warmup comprised a sub 20 Ao12... This average is slower than the worst solve of that warmup... pissed.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 12, 2012)

This stunk...
Average: *26.14*


Spoiler



number of times: 12/12
best time: 20.58
worst time: 33.49

current avg5: 23.09 (σ = 3.48)
best avg5: 23.09 (σ = 3.48)

current avg12: 26.15 (σ = 3.95)
best avg12: 26.15 (σ = 3.95)

Individual times: 21.31, 30.22, 29.15, 26.91, 29.70, 24.12, 30.83, 27.09, (33.49), (20.58), 21.42, 20.75



Something just clicked on those last 3 solves in my look ahead. The rest were terrible.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 13, 2012)

average 21.35:fp
25.61, 22.06, 19.12, 20.94, 18.23, 21.06, 23.26, 17.38, DNF(27.75), 21.65, 23.42, 18.10


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Average - 23.71*

Timings - (19.67), (29.28), 23.81, 21.32, 22.93, 21.57, 21.46, 24.80, 25.62, 25.45, 22.04, 28.12


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 13, 2012)

CN

20.00, 21.50, 19.27, 14.60, 14.23, 21.42, 26.25, 24.09, 17.08, 23.31, 18.36, 19.73 = *19.94*


So bad. It's a miracle that my average is sub-20 with those bad times.

But, it is graduation


----------



## JCrown (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 194 

Average : 22.20

22.40, 22.31, 19.99, 27.30, 21.84, 31.24, 21.66, 19.52, 18.38, 24.31, 24.26, 18.37


----------



## timelonade (Mar 14, 2012)

(25.22) 22.83 19.03 21.68 (16.80) 22.47 18.02 20.21 19.68 21.31 22.19 21.19



AVG = 20.86

meh.


----------



## Sillas (Mar 14, 2012)

*Round 194* 

Average : 19.98

17.74, 18.47, 17.37, 22.90, 17.20, 22.93, (17.10), 21.82, (DNF), 18.32, 18.72, 24.29

Inconsistent times, the lack of practice is obvious.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 14, 2012)

*Round 194*

*Avg. 20.81*

20.13
23.18
18.83
21.41
21.78
19.15
(18.75)
21.58
20.30
21.71
20.03
(23.46)


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 194

Average - 20.32

*Times*
18.66, *17.31*, *23.13*, DNF, 20.30, 22.17, 23.06, 18.25, 21.83, 18.21, 19.08, 18.53

Didn't go to well. But I kind of expected this.


----------



## ressMox (Mar 14, 2012)

Round 194 - CFOP Color Neutral
(27.28), 25.26, 24.02, 24.73, 21.85, 22.39, 24.91, 24.79, 24.12, 23.69, (19.08), 22.09

Avg12: 23.78
Ugh, not much improvement. Apparently 24 is my favorite number or something cause there were 5 of them in there. Need to start practicing again.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round: 194*

*Round: 194

Average: 26.68*

25.31, 29.59, 27.64, 27.14, 25.51, (21.55), 26.01, 24.40, 28.48, 26.04, (30.92), 26.71



Carson said:


> I may have to hire a troupe of ninjas to kidnap you for the next semi-local contest.


 
A ninja escort would be great but that sounds expensive. I'll be glad to drive myself, but it's been a while since I've heard of an event around here... that was in Topeka and I couldn't make it due to a schedule conflict. I live in the KC metro but I could also make the trip to Omaha, St. Louis, Oklahoma City, Wichita, etc.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

*Round 194 Results*​

Ickenicke (color neutral)	19.94
MeshuggahX	20.32
TeddyKGB	20.81
timelonade	20.86
cubecraze1	21.35
Sahid Velji	21.53
JCrown	22.20
Mike Hughey	22.23
Carson	23.34
JCVP11	23.71
ressMox	23.78
Ickathu	26.14
Brian Kremer	26.68

Congratulations to Ickenicke, who graduates color neutral this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	19.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 19, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 195th round:

B L2 F' R2 F D2 F R2 F D2 U B2 L' B U' F D L' B' R2 F2
L2 B D2 L2 B D2 B F U2 L2 B' L U2 B2 U B D' U' B'
D' F' L2 B L' D2 B' R2 U R' F B2 U2 F' L2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B
U' B' U' L' F D R2 D2 B L2 D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R B2 R' U2 B2
B2 L D2 U2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 B D2 U' F' D F' L B R'
L2 B' R2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 B' R2 F2 R' B F2 D2 L U' L2 D' B' L'
U2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' L' F' U' B' U' R D R2 B' U' R2
R2 B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 F' L2 U2 R' F D' U' L R2 D2
D2 U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 F' U R' D R2 D' F2 R
R2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L' R' B2 U2 F D R2 B' U B L2 B2 F' R2
U R2 D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 L F' L' B2 D' U2 B F U
B' D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 F R2 U2 B2 R' D U' L D B2 U2 B2 R' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

Round 195
21.54
22.54, (18.57), 20.04, 23.92, (26.01), 21.00, 21.64, 24.08, 23.91, 19.22, 18.95, 20.06

Average. As usual, a few bad solves with big mistakes ruined it.


----------



## timelonade (Mar 15, 2012)

18.53 21.13 20.31 23.71 19.03 21.91 18.44 (28.61) 20.13 (18.43) 19.28 26.52

AVG = 20.90


My reflection is exactly the same as mike hughey's.....


----------



## Czery (Mar 15, 2012)

ROUND 195

Average 18.52 (σ = 2.10)

1. 18.37 
2. 18.64 
3. 19.43 
4. (37.88) 
5. 18.69 
6. 15.73 
7. 22.48 
8. 16.68 
9. 16.01 
10. (13.32) 
11. 20.85 
12. 18.28 

woah. Two second deviation...


----------



## byliu88 (Mar 16, 2012)

*ROUND 195*

average: 19.04

1	19.89	
2	18.26	
3	19.15
4	20.67	
5	20.5	
6	21.9	
7	15.96	
8	18.06	
9	16.04	
10	(14.82)
11	(21.91)
12	19.93

Wow... Probably the best average of twelve I have ever done. Very happy with the sub 15 (almost PB) and plenty of sub 20s.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 16, 2012)

I just saw this now so I thought I'd give this a try 

*ROUND 195*

Average: 25.54

1. 24.91 (I dropped the cube after I finished the OLL.. lol)
2. (33.29) (Bad Bad Solve)
3. 23.93
4. 27.53
5. 25.10
6. 24.14
7. 24.65
8. 24.34
9. 24.74
10. (23.05)
11. 30.66 (Shouldn't have got this )
12. 25.44

I guess I'm happy with this average with a few bad solves...

I'll keep practising to get a sub 20 average


----------



## JCrown (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 195

Ao12 : 23.34

16.47, 21.21, 26.80, 25.49, 22.54[N], 22.29, 23.99, 25.52, 21.73, 22.93, 26.01, 21.71


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Avg - 23.09*

22.37, 23.86, 21.40, 24.88, 24.06, 24.15, 22.71, 22.65, 23.38, (25.23), 21.47, (19.93


----------



## MayurAK (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 195

Average - 21.10

Times - 
23.64, 17.98, 18.77, (25.37), 23.39, 21.78, 21.72, (17.24), 20.44, 20.20, 24.06, 18.99

I've been getting pretty decent times lately.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 16, 2012)

Round 195
Average: *24.72*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 16, 2012 3:44:38 PM - 3:54:50 PM

Mean: 24.63
Standard deviation: 2.03
Best Time: 20.54
Worst Time: 27.82

Best average of 5: 23.33
5-9 - (27.62) 24.33 (20.54) 22.51 23.14

Best average of 12: 24.72
1-12 - 23.92 23.63 (27.82) 25.42 27.62 24.33 (20.54) 22.51 23.14 24.49 26.44 25.74


Meh. Better than last week, but still not that good.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 17, 2012)

so upsetting I'll only post my average 22.99


----------



## Carson (Mar 17, 2012)

*Round 195
Average: 21.47*

Times:
20.84, 20.17, 20.07, 23.44, 20.51, 24.05, 20.09, 19.52, 22.79, 22.31, 26.17, 20.44

Decent average... would have been much better if not for three "screwy" solves. Seven sub :21 solves, but only one of those was sub :20... strange.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 17, 2012)

Round 195

Average - 19.98

*Times*
18.52, 21.04, 17.95, 19.19, 21.22, *24.21*, 18.22, 21.49, 18.73, 23.73, 19.74, *17.37*

Haha, that was close.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> 21.54





Carson said:


> *Average: 21.47*


 
Ugh - 0.07.

(Congratulations.)


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 18, 2012)

round 195
*average: 20.91*
cube: zhanchi

1: 21.36
2: 21.14 (+2 included)
3: 18.19
4: 20.09
5: 21.18
6: 21.38
7: 17.18
8: 26.84 (dnf)
9: 21.79
10: 20.96
11: 21.57
12: 20.48

this is pretty much average for me i just usually get unlucky on this thread for some reason. stage fright? i'm ashamed of the 26er though, i messed up on correcting the u layer after pll and had a U2 to get it solved


----------



## Naillig (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 195

Average: 19.93

Times:
(22.00), 19.33, 19.13, (16.16), 20.39, 20.42, 19.15, 21.00, 19.63, 18.86, 19.47, 21.93

Did an average of 12 before this, and it was also sub-20. I was getting a lot of 19's. So pretty happy!


----------



## ressMox (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't close the round yet! D=, will edit this post with my times

Edit: Round 195 - Color Neutral CFOP

22.68, 23.00, 21.28, 21.51, 20.81, 23.04, 24.70, 25.27, 21.93, 23.88, (25.64), (19.13)

Ao12: 22.81

There seems to be a force field preventing me from getting counting sub-20's =/


----------



## AndersB (Mar 18, 2012)

Round 195 - CN
Result: 18.57

18.89, 14.59, 15.54, 25.97, 21.01, 19.86, 19.89, 16.31, 17.23, 19.91, 18.99, 18.07

Graduation!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 18, 2012)

*Round 195*

*Round 195

Average: 27.23*

24.90, 28.30, 28.26, (32.31), 26.97, 28.42, 29.35, (19.54), 22.85, 28.33, 28.16, 26.79


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 18, 2012)

AndersB said:


> 18.89, 14.59, 15.54, 25.97, 21.01, 19.86, 19.89, 16.31, 17.23, 19.91, 18.99, 18.07


 
Needs moar red and white >:O 

Jk, congrats on graduating.


----------



## AndersB (Mar 18, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Needs moar red and white >:O
> 
> Jk, congrats on graduating.



I know , thanks


----------



## Sillas (Mar 18, 2012)

*Round 195*

Average of 12: *19.63* (σ = 1.93)

15.63, 18.99, 21.68, 20.46, 18.31, 21.78, (15.58), 17.98, 20.59, 21.11, (22.13+), 19.73


----------



## JillianFraser (Mar 18, 2012)

Average: 18.83
17.84, 19.68, 19.70, 19.22, 19.38, 17.66, 19.19, 17.59, 19.34, 20.45, 18.75, 17.00
Best avg. 12 ever =)


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 195*

*Avg. 19.82*

19.66
19.61
17.83
22.02
21.80
(17.09)
19.58
20.94
19.59
(22.33)
18.11
19.02

Really good Avg. although it was kinda disappointing considering how good my warmup was...


----------



## Carson (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh - 0.07.
> 
> (Congratulations.)



Mike, maybe we will someday have a round in which neither of us screws up... then we could have an accurate comparison... but I'm not holding my breath.... lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2012)

Carson said:


> Mike, maybe we will someday have a round in which neither of us screws up... then we could have an accurate comparison... but I'm not holding my breath.... lol


 
You mentioned recently that you had a sub-20 average 10/12 while warming up; I've still only had one sub-20 average 10/12 ever. Based on that, I suspect you're actually a little better than me at the moment. But your bad rounds are definitely significantly worse than mine.


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 19, 2012)

Times - (26.88), 22.35, (16.18), 22.83, 21.20, 19.94, 24.09, 18.62, 25.13, 19.35, 17.06, 16.65
Average - 20.72

Want to be CN, and aren't sub 20 so why not!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 195 Results*​

Czery	18.52
AndersB (color neutral)	18.57
JillianFraser	18.83
byliu88	19.04
TeddyKGB	19.82
Sahid Velji	19.93
Naillig	19.93
MeshuggahX	19.98
JonathanH (color neutral)	20.72
timelonade	20.90
cannon4747	20.91
MayurAK	21.10
Carson	21.47
Mike Hughey	21.54
ressMox	22.81
cubecraze1	22.99
JCVP11	23.09
JCrown	23.34
Ickathu	24.72
god of rubic 2	25.54
Brian Kremer	27.23

Congratulations to Czery and AndersB (color neutral), who graduate this round!

Naillig is only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	19.63

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 22, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 196th round:

R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' B2 R D2 R B L2 B2 U2 R F' L'
U2 F2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R F' D2 R' B' U B'
D2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 R' B2 F' R B2 L' B L B2
D L2 U' R2 D R2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L B L U R B2 U F L' F'
B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L R D L2 R' U R D2 L F' D R'
U' B2 D L2 U' B2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L B' U' B2 R U L D' R D'
R2 F2 U2 L' F2 L B2 F2 R D2 R' D' F' U' R F2 R' B' R U L2
F' U' B2 R F U' D R F' L U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U2 B2
R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 R' D F R' F' U R B' U2 F' L'
D F L U D R' U' D R2 L' F L2 D2 F' U2 F U2 B' L2 F2 D2
U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 B2 F' U2 F L2 R' D' B' U' B U R' F2 D2 U2
L B2 U' R' B' U' R U' B L2 F' L2 D2 L2 B L2 B U2 R2


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 19, 2012)

Solves - 24.13, 22.31, 17.41, 16.77, 20.00, 26.00, 19.27, 24.37, 20.90, 15.50, 19.06, 17.58
Average - 20.18

CN again...


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 19, 2012)

*Alumni:*

22.01, 23.87, 23.28, 19.65, 13.59, 13.89, 19.94, 17.40, 21.56, 19.15, 18.49, 19.03 = *19.44*

I am not practising enough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2012)

Round 196
20.89
23.78, 19.84, 18.60, 20.45, 21.83, 19.75, 21.29, (30.00), 21.35, (17.53), 22.37, 19.64

Definitely a good round overall for me. Of course, I still had to have a disaster solve in there. Three-look OLL on that one (I'm supposed to know them all one-look, but sometimes it just goes like that).


----------



## Carson (Mar 19, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> You mentioned recently that you had a sub-20 average 10/12 while warming up; I've still only had one sub-20 average 10/12 ever. Based on that, I suspect you're actually a little better than me at the moment. But your bad rounds are definitely significantly worse than mine.



That 10/12 was 1 of only three thus far... its a close race.

```
From my gqtimer stats...
Best Avg12s

Session	Time
2012-03-09 12:25:17	19.56
2012-03-12 15:23:21	19.94
2012-03-01 02:21:11	19.97
2012-03-12 02:05:56	20.02
2012-03-05 03:58:41	20.19
```


----------



## Carson (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 196
Average: 22.46*

Times:
41.58, 30.65, 22.57, 19.91, 17.16, 20.84, 22.47, 17.79, 20.61, 23.02, 24.22, 22.50
Solve 01: Spontaneous deacquisition of N perm execution ability.
Solve 02: Screwed up cross
Solve 11: E perm... automatic bad solve.

@Mike: Nice round


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 19, 2012)

Carson said:


> Solve 11: E perm... automatic bad solve.


 

Problem with execution or recognition?


----------



## timelonade (Mar 19, 2012)

20.96, 16.91, 22.63, (16.56), 16.65, 17.86, (24.47), 18.33, 22.66, 18.61, 24.34, 19.15



AVG = 19.81.... 
Knew I needed a big solve on that last scramble, was a bit nervey but plucked that sub-20 with the fastest F perm I've ever done after a 15 second f2l lawl. Happy as a pig in mud!


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 19, 2012)

*Round 196*

*Avg. 19.74*

(14.90)
18.25
22.11
20.52
+21.21
16.97
16.19
(23.50)
20.96
21.18
22.28
17.75

That 14.90 was an anti-sune and a PLL skip


----------



## Carson (Mar 19, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Problem with execution or recognition?



My execution is slightly slower than other pll's but not too bad. Recognition is probably around :03... so that is my real problem. It take me a bit to make sure that it is not a U, H, or Z, then it takes more time to check to see from which angle the alg should be executed.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 19, 2012)

*Average: 18.83*
Round 196
_Alumni_
(30.58),18.96, 20.25, 19.46, 17.38, 18.41, 20.08, 19.15, 20.25, (15.77), 17.33, 17.00


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 196

*Average: 21.28
*
(23.56), 22.19, 20.00, 21.10, 21.81, 23.03, 21.89, 19.79, (19.71), 21.44, 20.31, 21.27


----------



## JCrown (Mar 20, 2012)

Round 196

Ao12 :20.34

18.04, 21.31, (25.30), 20.63, 18.01, 18.58, 21.89, 22.33, 25.03, 18.48, 19.08, (15.68)


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 20, 2012)

*Average: 29.88*

27.76, 26.51, 24.99, 26.24, 24.51, 21.38, 28.44, (21.11), 28.02, 30.32, 1:00.59, (DNF)

Just don't ask...


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Average = 22.97*

19.10, 25.10, (17.39), 26.12, 25.08, 22.61, 23.78, 22.46, 22.47, 24.06, (26.57), 18.95


----------



## Naillig (Mar 21, 2012)

Round 196

Average: 20.15

Times:
15.42, 20.87, 18.16, 22.09, 22.29, 17.27, 20.54, 20.62, 26.96, 19.96, 17.53, 22.17

Darn. Looks like I'll be sticking around a while longer.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 21, 2012)

average 20.18
23.18, 21.18, 19.66, 19.25, 19.34, 19.68, 19.49, 19.85, 27.03, 18.99, 19.03, 21.09
sooooooooo close


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 196*

*Round: 196

Average: 26.62*

26.74, 28.39, 27.11, 26.27, 26.82, 25.64, 26.72, 24.33, 24.32, 29.91, (DNF), (23.61)


----------



## Carson (Mar 22, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> *Average: 29.88*
> 
> 27.76, 26.51, 24.99, 26.24, 24.51, 21.38, 28.44, (21.11), 28.02, 30.32, 1:00.59, (DNF)
> 
> Just don't ask...



I'm asking... what?


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 22, 2012)

Carson said:


> I'm asking... what?


 
The 1:00 was quite a big pop and the DNF the timer never started :fp


----------



## MayurAK (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 196

Times - (28.50), 20.13, 24.52, 21.87, 18.35, 18.14, 24.87, 26.41, 17.97, 24.20, 19.91, (15.96)

Average - 21.64 

Pretty decent, but I'm forever stuck at 21 - 22 seconds!


----------



## ressMox (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 196 - Color Neutral CFOP
(26.17), 22.34, 21.37, 22.32, 23.74, 24.56, (18.69), 20.24, 19.53, 21.96, 18.98, 22.51

Ao12: 21.75

Sub-20 Ao5 near the end =D


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 196

Average - 19.72

*Times*
19.91, *23.99*, 21.91, 17.28, 21.25, 16.22, 17.52, 22.95, *15.03*, 19.14, 19.05, 21.94

Could've been better. Did the wrong PLL on second, and 15.03 was a PLL skip but I turned a few layers as I put it down and had to pick it up and fix it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2012)

*Round 196 Results*​

MeshuggahX	19.72
TeddyKGB	19.74
timelonade	19.81
Naillig	20.15
JonathanH (color neutral)	20.18
cubecraze1	20.18
JCrown	20.34
Sahid Velji	20.85
Mike Hughey	20.89
BlueDevil	21.28
MayurAK	21.64
ressMox	21.75
Carson	22.46
JCVP11	22.97
Brian Kremer	26.62
Alcuber	29.88

MeshuggahX and TeddyKGB are only one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.83
Ickenicke	19.44

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 26, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 197th round:

D2 B2 D2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' B D' B2 U' F' D R' F
U L2 B U2 D R U' D F D2 R2 U2 D2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R
D2 R U2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L D' F U2 F2 R' U' B' R' F' L'
R2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 D F R' F D2 F' L' U2
D2 F' B L D' F' U D2 R B2 D2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B L2 B
B2 R2 U2 L B2 L F2 L' U2 B2 F2 D R2 U F D2 B R' U' F' L'
D2 R B2 D2 L B2 U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B D' U F U' L' D' R U'
B' R U2 F2 U' F L' B' D' F' R2 F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 L'
D2 L U2 R U2 L2 F2 L2 R D2 B' D2 L F D' F2 L F U2 R2 U2
R2 D R2 U B2 D B2 F2 D F2 U' R' F D B2 F' D2 R F2 R F'
R2 U2 F D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 D2 B' D R2 D L' F U' L B' R2 U2
D2 U2 B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R F' L' F2 U F U' L2 B' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2012)

Round 197
21.61
19.66, 22.37, 21.66, 20.17, 20.58, (17.82), 24.47, (24.92), 24.34, 18.20, 23.50, 21.15

Back to normal - mostly decent solves, but a few really ugly ones.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 23, 2012)

round 197
average 21.44
16.98, 17.18, 22.87, 20.96, 18.52, 27.84, 25.10, 17.24, 25.99, 27.38, 18.13, 21.02
to many fails at the end the first avg 5 made this average.


----------



## JonathanH (Mar 23, 2012)

*197*
15.84, 20.13, 21.84, *(28.05)*, 19.16, 26.28, 21.55, 18.34, 19.47, 22.90, *(15.13)*, 17.66 - *20.32*

CN, i hate orange cross...


----------



## Carson (Mar 23, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> *
> 
> 
> ​*


*

Uber props to you, Mike, for the Stargate reference!​*


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Avg - 21.65*

22.62, (26.07), 23.55, 18.71, 18.02, 20.41, 22.54, 24.23, (17.87), 24.70, 18.74, 23.01

Really Happy!!


----------



## Mikel (Mar 23, 2012)

*Average: 17.97*
Round 197
Alumni
15.19, 16.28, 15.90, 17.80, 19.90, 18.22, 20.66, 16.81, 15.77, 23.21, (14.68), (26.00)

Pretty good average, but there were some bad solves that pulled it up. 12 second difference between the last two solves


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 24, 2012)

*Average: 24.24*

(28.96), 26.10, 23.61, 21.69, 25.83, 26.58, 23.08, 22.98, (21.45), 22.29, 26.52, 23.75

Muuuuch better


----------



## MeshuggahX (Mar 24, 2012)

Round 197

Average - 19.55

*Times*
21.84+, *27.04*, 18.26, 20.13, 19.01, 18.45, 21.15, 18.77, 21.63, 19.40, *15.16*, 16.89

I felt the pressure. 

The +2 was just because I turned a layer by accident as I put the cube down. Second solve was a messed up F2L. It feels like this should have been better.


----------



## retep (Mar 24, 2012)

*Round 197
Average: 30.24 (σ = 2.50)*
27.35, 29.40, 30.76, 34.32, 25.96, 32.54, 29.12, 31.59, 32.04, 26.05, 34.52, 29.18

Ya, I am still not sub 30, but I am rapidly approaching it, so figured I would jump in this thread now


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 24, 2012)

*Round 197*
*Average of 12: 19.36*
*Alumni*

1. (21.93)
2. 19.65
3. 18.45
4. 19.51
5. 18.59 
6. 21.13 
7. 18.89 
8. 21.19
9. 19.50 
10. 18.18 
11. 18.52 
12. (17.08)

Good average, I havn't posted in a while and I have already graduated from this thread, but I might as well get back into cubing again.


----------



## JCrown (Mar 25, 2012)

Ao12 : 22.48

24.29, 22.08, 21.82, 19.76, 21.80, 21.89, 23.37, 17.24, 37.47, 25.61, 21.32, 22.81


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 193*

*Avg. 20.93*

17.80
21.93
23.47
(17.18)
23.33
(23.66)
18.15
22.08
21.28
22.55
18.41
20.30

Didn't feel good during some warm up solve but went ahead and did the avg. anyway and it didn't work out. I failed to graduate looks like i'll be starting over...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 197 Results*​

MeshuggahX	19.55
JonathanH	20.32
TeddyKGB	20.93
cubecraze1	21.44
Mike Hughey	21.61
JCVP11	21.65
JCrown	22.48
Alcuber	24.24
retep	30.24

Congratulations to MeshuggahX, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	17.97
Bilbo	19.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 29, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 198th round:

D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D U F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L' U' B2 D' R' B' R2
R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L F' U2 R2 D B2 D L R U
U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L' U2 F R D' F2 U' R'
B' L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D U2 B' F D2 L D' F R' B F'
F' B' U' R' U2 F' L' D2 F D L2 B' D2 F' B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2
B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R B2 L' U' L B' D R F' R'
L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L F L B R' F' U' R2 U L'
D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 U F2 U2 F R' U' B' D L' B2 F L'
U2 F2 R2 D' F' U' R B2 D L' U2 L' F2 R L2 B2 U2 B2 R F2
L' D2 F' D R F' L' U2 D R' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2
U2 B2 D U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B' D' F' U' F' R2 B L' U2 F2
R2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L D2 B D' F' D' B' R2 D' L2


----------



## MostEd (Mar 26, 2012)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 17.69
worst time: 24.84

current avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.36)
best avg5: 19.37 (σ = 1.36)

(17.69), 18.35, 20.91, (24.82), 18.85


current avg12: 21.29 (σ = 2.16)
best avg12: 21.29 (σ = 2.16)

session avg: 21.29 (σ = 2.16)
session mean: 21.28

20.92, 19.84, 23.30, 23.05, 23.07, 19.78, (24.84), (17.69), 18.35, 20.91, 24.82, 18.85


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2012)

Round 198
21.88
18.53, 23.42, 19.12, 20.58, 22.99, 23.41, 22.06, 22.91, (17.27), 21.62, (28.76), 24.11

Terrible at the end - it was like my mind stopped working.


----------



## scylla (Mar 26, 2012)

round 198

20,64

12:	00:19.29	x
11:	00:27.18	x
10:	00:22.50	x
9:	00:18.95	x
8:	00:18.62	x
7:	00:20.61	x
6:	00:19.51	x
5:	00:16.98	x
4:	00:17.73	x
3:	00:45.10	x
2:	00:22.47	x
1:	00:19.56	x


----------



## Carson (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 198
Average: 22.17*

Times:
14.94, 18.91, 22.24, 19.97, 19.52, 23.57, 25.60, 20.99, DNF(0.00), 24.28, 22.35, 24.25

And here, folks, we have a prime example of how to take a potentially good average and crap all over it. For the DNF, I forgot to tab back to the timer, so I was in the middle of OLL before I realized the screen was still on the forum page... 24.28 was an incorrect PLL. The other 23+ second solves were just me sporadically forgetting how to cube. Yup... I can make a sup :20 average out of almost anything; I guess its just a talent.

Edit: Oh, and funny (not really) story. I didn't participate last round because my laptop BSOD'd part of the way through the average and I lost it. I have been having a lot of lappy troubles lately (Bad HD sectors, random reboots, BSOD's, etc.), and this event was the straw that broke the camel's back. New laptop is on the way.


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 26, 2012)

*Round 198*
*Average of 12: 19.97
Alumni*

1. 20.91 
2. 20.57 
3. 19.53 
4. 16.58 
5. 20.32 
6. 20.39
7. (29.81)
8. 20.30
9. (14.86)
10. 21.28
11. 20.92
12. 18.88

Weird average.


----------



## JCrown (Mar 26, 2012)

Ao 12 : 21.88

25.74, 19.01, 22.64, 23.72, 22.60, 27.70, 19.05, 19.99, 21.32, 18.77, 22.32, 22.42


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round 198 (my first)
AVG: 22.74*

23.12
17.73 New PB
20.54
19.75
25.24
22.80
28.11
24.50
24.14
18.08
24.39
24.83


----------



## Skullush (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 198 - OH
*Average of 12: 27.59*
1. (32.75) 
2. 29.49 
3. (22.00) 
4. 26.75 
5. 26.59 
6. 29.13 
7. 27.56 
8. 24.96 
9. 23.96 
10. 32.37 
11. 24.99 
12. 30.13


----------



## retep (Mar 27, 2012)

*Round 198
Average: 27.92 (σ = 1.66)*
24.73, 26.17, 34.09, 26.43, 26.69, 27.93, 28.67, 29.41, 30.87, 29.55, 27.49, 26.01
Woo, my first sub 30 avg in a forum competition. Also the 34s time was due to me putting in 2 F2L pairs into the wrong slots and having to fix it lol...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 27, 2012)

average 24.27
21.97, 20.18, 30.81, 23.80, 28.52, 25.72, 21.91, 22.42, 28.16, 21.42, 26.25, 22.55
this made me want to cry


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2012)

one handed (bored)

1.D' F2 R2 B2 U R2 D U F2 L2 R2 B' L' D' L' U' B2 D' R' B' R2 (30.62)
2.R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L F' U2 R2 D B2 D L R U (22.22)
3.U L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 F' R2 D2 L' U2 F R D' F2 U' R' (25.43)
4.B' L2 B' U2 B U2 R2 F' D2 L2 D U2 B' F D2 L D' F R' B F' (26.62)
5.F' B' U' R' U2 F' L' D2 F D L2 B' D2 F' B' U2 R2 B' D2 R2 D (30.87)
6.B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R B2 L' U' L B' D R F' R' (24.46)
7.L2 U' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' L F L B R' F' U' R2 U L' (25.07) 
8.D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 U F2 U2 F R' U' B' D L' B2 F L' (32.59)
9.U2 F2 R2 D' F' U' R B2 D L' U2 L' F2 R L2 B2 U2 B2 R F2 (27.94)
10.L' D2 F' D R F' L' U2 D R' L2 B2 U' F2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 (26.14)
11.U2 B2 D U' R2 B2 D R2 U' L2 U2 B' D' F' U' F' R2 B L' U2 F2 (30.18)
12.R2 D F2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 R2 U' L D2 B D' F' D' B' R2 D' L2 (32.14)

average - 27.95 (meh)


----------



## foolish (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 198
Average: *28.34*

28.10
30.09
_(34.02)_
33.07
24.67
26.68
28.08
27.57
_(24.17)_
32.96
25.99
26.20

Atleast still Sub30 after graduating from there, but 4 30+ times make me angry


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 27, 2012)

Round 198
*average: 24.32*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Mar 27, 2012 3:34:33 PM - 3:44:42 PM

Mean: 24.49
Standard deviation: 3.71
Best Time: 17.88
Worst Time: 32.80

Best average of 5: 23.08
8-12 - 23.81 22.68 (32.80) 22.76 (17.88)

Best average of 12: 24.32
1-12 - 22.99 21.46 26.42 29.90 24.73 23.62 24.80 23.81 22.68 (32.80) 22.76 (17.88)



Meh.. It just felt bad. My guhong kept slipping out of control...


----------



## byliu88 (Mar 28, 2012)

Round 198

Average: 22.38


Spoiler



1	24.14	
2	18.72	
3	22.4	
4	32.97	
5	22.52	
6	24.99	
7	20.4	
8	20.71
9	15.82	
10	27.55	
11	17.43	
12	22.9


gah, my times were everywhere... 15 seconds to 27 seconds? Where did that come from!?


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 28, 2012)

*Round 198*

Avg. 20.55

21.28
20.38
22.46
17.18
21.02
21.93
(25.06)
22.06
23.97
19.16
16.09
(15.61)

This would have been a terrible average if it weren't for those last two solves...


----------



## Mikel (Mar 28, 2012)

*Average: 19.46*
Round 198
Alumni
21.80, 21.88, 17.43, 16.18, 19.00, 20.21, 22.90, 19.71, (13.96), 17.15, 18.36, (24.61)

I noticed that I had the fastest average in rounds 196 and 197. This makes me feel so accomplished considering when I joined this race last summer, I was getting _last_ in almost every round. At times I thought I would never be sub-20, but now that I am it feels great. This thread gave me the motivation to stick with it and keep practicing.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 198*

*Round 198

Average of 12: 27.95*

25.21 (34.06) 28.97 25.46 29.20 27.32 28.84 27.79 28.68 (24.52) 31.41 26.70

I'm learning a few new OLLs and I've changed algs for the E permutation, too. I feel slower but my average didn't suffer much.


----------



## Naillig (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 198

Average: 20.20

Times: 17.11, 18.73, 17.70, 16.14, 20.77, 22.63, 21.22, 21.25, 22.14, 19.99, 27.08, 20.46

Started off really good, then it went kaput towards the end.


----------



## Carson (Mar 29, 2012)

Brian Kremer said:


> I'm learning a few new OLLs and I've changed algs for the E permutation, too. I feel slower but my average didn't suffer much.



Just curious... what were you using for E and what did you switch to?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 198 Results*​

Naillig	20.20
TeddyKGB	20.55
scylla	20.64
MostEd	21.29
Mike Hughey	21.88
JCrown	21.88
Carson	22.17
byliu88	22.38
Foster Conklin	22.74
cubecraze1	24.27
Ickathu	24.32
Skullush	27.59
retep	27.92
ottozing (OH)	27.95
Brian Kremer	27.95
foolish	28.34

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	19.46
Bilbo	19.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 2, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 199th round:

R2 F D2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 U R2 F2 L B' U B2 F2 D L'
U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 D' U' B2 U' B' R2 D' B' F R' D' F2 D F2
B L2 B' R2 B L2 U2 F D2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F D L B F2
D' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U2 B' D L2 D2 R2 U' R'
F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 D R' F' L' U L F' D' U2 R D
U2 R2 B F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B U2 L2 D' R B R2 F2 L2 F2 D F L
L2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 U' R2 U2 B' F' D L D U' R' D
B2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2 B R2 F D2 F' D R B' F' U R' D' U' B' F
D' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R' D' R2 U B' U B R F L
R2 B' U2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B R2 F U R' U2 R' F2 U F' U2 R2 F'
U2 B2 L D2 B2 L' D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U F D2 B' U2 L B' F2 D R'
L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D L2 D' R2 D B' R' U' L F D' F L2 R B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 199
21.18
22.74, 18.77, 20.26, 18.94, 25.66, 26.34, (28.10), 19.42, 22.04, 18.45, (18.45), 19.14

Wow, this was just all over the place. I am happy that 6 of the 12 times were sub-20. But I just make too many terrible mistakes leading to a bad overall average. It seems like I've hit a point where just doing a bunch of solves might really help a lot - I'm capable of being sub-20, but I need some repetitive practice just so I can stop making mistakes.


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 199

*Average: 20.08*

19.83, 18.63, (15.94), 19.87, 20.59, (26.36), 20.26, 20.27, 22.77, 21.86, 18.56, 18.19

Ahh! so close! Maybe round 200 will be good to me. Don't know how I got such a good single, but I'll take it.


----------



## retep (Mar 29, 2012)

*Round 199
Average: 27.22 (σ = 1.60)*
29.81, 24.70, 23.22, 26.44, 28.08, 26.32, 28.42, 29.14, 27.93, 24.78, 28.88, 27.52

lol not one time above 30 seconds  and I still technically haven't graduated from the race to sub 30 thread...


----------



## Skullush (Mar 29, 2012)

Round 199 - OH
*Average of 12: 27.43*
1. 31.16 
2. 25.02 
3. 31.27 
4. 26.80 
5. 28.14 
6. 27.26 
7. (40.64) 
8. 27.15 
9. 24.43 
10. 24.01 
11. 29.01 
12. (23.03)


----------



## emolover (Mar 29, 2012)

24.09 Columns First

29.11, 24.37, 21.30, 20.05, 25.03, 21.88, 37.06, 19.58, 25.73, 24.39, 23.98, 25.06

This method is so much fun! I was hoping for sub 24 at the end but I didn't think I would sub 25 with a method I learned yesterday. On the 19 recognized a CLL I knew and ended up getting a EPLL skip.


----------



## Carson (Mar 29, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> It seems like I've hit a point where just doing a bunch of solves might really help a lot...



Hmm... how about making round 200 a special event? Maybe.... average of 200?


----------



## Mikel (Mar 30, 2012)

*Average: 18.22*
Round 199
Alumni
16.81, 21.08, 20.59, 17.86, 16.56, 19.72, (25.50), (15.78), 18.80, 17.90, 15.80, 17.09



Carson said:


> Hmm... how about making round 200 a special event? Maybe.... average of 200?



I'm down


----------



## Bilbo (Mar 30, 2012)

*Round 199*
*Alumni*
*Average of 12: 18.11*
19.57, 17.81, 17.66, 16.40, (16.37), (21.01), 18.69, 18.05, 17.59, 16.87, 18.84, 19.58

Great average, almost a PB average of 12. And an average of 200 for round 200 would be sweet. 



Mikel said:


> I noticed that I had the fastest average in rounds 196 and 197. This makes me feel so accomplished considering when I joined this race last summer, I was getting _last_ in almost every round. At times I thought I would never be sub-20, but now that I am it feels great. This thread gave me the motivation to stick with it and keep practicing.


This is almost exactly what I feel like now; a year ago when I averaged over 30 seconds, I would have never thought I could ever make it to sub 20, but now I am pretty much there.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 30, 2012)

Bilbo said:


> This is almost exactly what I feel like now; a year ago when I averaged over 30 seconds, I would have never thought I could ever make it to sub 20, but now I am pretty much there.



That's awesome and congrats on beating me this round! I also see that you're from Iowa too, so that's a double win!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 30, 2012)

average 20.25
20.66, 20.70, 18.44, 21.85, 18.13, 20.67, 23.53, 21.84, 20.38, 19.31, 20.52, 17.07


----------



## Carson (Mar 30, 2012)

*Round 199
Average: 23.75*

Times:
22.35, 24.00, 26.65, 24.53, 24.95, 18.28, 22.53, 23.96, 19.57, 25.78, 26.00, 23.82
I have probably done close to 500 solves today, and they have all been like this.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Round 199
Avg: 23.75

23.87, 28.08, 23.40, 25.48, 24.04, 22.58, (28.63), 21.40, 20.22, 25.26, 23.16, (17.61)

Nice average, Carson


----------



## Alcuber (Mar 30, 2012)

*Average: 25.83*

26.60, 27.62, 27.41, 20.46, 22.07, (19.95), 26.04, 25.42, 28.04, 26.31, (32.01), 28.35

Bad start. Bad end


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 30, 2012)

Carson said:


> Hmm... how about making round 200 a special event? Maybe.... average of 200?


 
I would do it, it just has to last a week because Round 200 starts Monday, and I need the time over the weekend (esp. with no school on friday). It'll be good practice for Harvard anyway, so I'd like to see it happen.


----------



## JCVP11 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sorry For not Posting Timings for Round 198 and 199... Cube Broke Down... Gonna Get New One soon.. Will be up and Running by Round 200!!


----------



## Foster Conklin (Mar 31, 2012)

*Round 199
AVG: 21.52*

22.70
22.79	
23.00
21.52
23.75
22.83
20.65
20.51
(16.68) PB
20.38
(26.20)
17.11


----------



## Naillig (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 199

Average: 19.65

Times:

18.77, 16.30, 18.21, 19.91, 15.84, 22.42, 19.09, 21.44, 20.51, 18.77, 21.11, 26.97


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 199

Average: 24.12

Times: 23.40, 22.93, 27.40, 20.96, 25.88, (33.32) 27.27, 21.12, 23.14, (20.84), 25.14, 23.94

Good times... and bad times


----------



## square-3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 199

Average of 12: 21.42

(26.48), 22.34 ,21.86, 18.66, 22.63, 21.83, (17.90), 20.11, 23.62, 22.35, 20.33, 20.44


----------



## Brian Kremer (Mar 31, 2012)

*Round 199*

*Round 199

Average: 26.19*

26.77, (31.55), 24.36, 29.51, (21.42), 26.78, 30.96, 24.46, 23.30, 24.05, 25.06, 26.68


----------



## Zyrb (Mar 31, 2012)

Round 199
Average: 22.09

(25.86), 22.46, (18.71), 23.78, 19.11, 20.23, 21.49, 24.01, 24.47, 24.87, 21.47, 18.99

I'm pretty happy with this, 3 sub-20 solves in 12 is quite good for me. Though fairly inconsistent, I can tell that my solve's time drastically depends on the cross, I think if I can improve my efficiency with my cross I can get around 20/21. I also need to improve my look ahead and try some 'slow turning' solves and hopefully that will get me to the sub-20 mark.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 1, 2012)

*Round 199*

*Avg. 20.34*

20.75
(23.22)
19.31
22.11
18.28
22.40
23.13
20.81
18.27
19.22
19.08
(18.00)

I guess it's a good thing I wasn't happy with any of these solves but actually got a pretty good average...


----------



## foolish (Apr 1, 2012)

Round 199
Average: *28.93*

27.18
25.20
_(37.40)_
23.73
34.33
35.27
_(23.73)_
33.32
26.92
31.01
26.75
25.58

Even worse than last round ._. But I've only done a sub-20 single once anyway, so it'll take some time till I get close to sub-20 avg.


----------



## slimjamin (Apr 2, 2012)

16.14 
*32.80*
18.51
*12.83*
17.18
15.69
24.65
22.45
20.43
19.96
20.62
21.90

session avg: *19.75* (σ = 2.88)

hmm... almost ready for sydney...


----------



## SpaceChokobo (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 199 [Fridrich]*

Average out of 12:* 25.58s*


12:	00:22.69	11:	00:25.22	10:	00:30.50 9:	00:25.39	8:	00:27.09	7:	00:25.99	6:	00:26.41	5:	00:22.90	4:	00:20.90 3:	00:25.67	
2:	00:26.16	1:	00:28.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 199 Results*​

Naillig	19.65
slimjamin	19.75
BlueDevil	20.08
cubecraze1	20.25
TeddyKGB	20.34
Mike Hughey	21.18
square-3	21.42
Foster Conklin	21.52
Zyrb	22.09
Carson	23.75
immortalchaos29	23.75
emolover (columns first)	24.08
god of rubic 2	24.12
SpaceChokobo	25.58
Alcuber	25.83
Brian Kremer	26.19
retep	27.22
Skullush (OH)	27.43
foolish	28.93

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Bilbo	18.11
Mikel	18.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 9, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
By request, this is a Bonus round! You have a full week - we'll look for an average of 200. (You must do a legitimate average of 200 in order for your entry to count.) To make this fair (in case of disastrous solves), let's use qqtimer's approach of dropping the best and worst ceil(N/20). So that means drop the 10 best and 10 worst solves, and average the remaining 180. I believe (I hope I'm right) that if you use qqtimer, it will just give you this automatically, so you won't have to think about it.

If anyone is upset because this is too much, please indulge us - there were several requests for this and I think it's worth trying. Things will go back to normal next week, so you can just wait and participate then.

Good luck, and happy cubing!

Scrambles for the 200th round:


Spoiler: Scrambles




R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U2 B' U F2 R F L2 D' R U B R
B2 R2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 D2 U B2 R F' U' L2 U F' L B2 U' L2 B
U2 L2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B F' D L' D2 U F L B U F' L2
U R2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 F' U2 L2 U2 L B F2 R2 U' R
B2 D' L2 D' B2 U R2 U B2 U B L' D2 B' R U' F U2 F2 L'
F2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F L' D2 F D' F' U2 L F2 L'
R2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U' L B2 R F U2 R' B' R' F U2
U2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L B2 F2 D2 L B' D2 U' B D' F2 L2 D' F'
F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 U' F2 U B D L2 R' F' U F' U R2 U'
L' B U2 D F' L2 F2 R' U' L' F2 D2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U
L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 D2 F U2 F D2 L D' B' U B' F' U' L2 U2 L'
D2 B U' R D L2 F R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 L D2 L' B2 R' L2 B2
L2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' L2 U2 B L2 D' F2 R' B R2 F D2 F
F R2 D2 F' L2 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F' D' L' F' D L2 B U2 B' D R2
B' U2 F U2 D B' U F' L U2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D'
R F' U2 L' F R U2 D L B L2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D'
D2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D B' R F R U B' R F L D2
R' D2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U' F' L' R2 D2 B' R B' U
B2 U2 B2 L U2 L2 B2 F2 L F2 L' B D F R' B2 U2 B2 D' F R'
D' R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L' D L2 R U F L2 D' B' L
F2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R U2 F U B' U F U' L2 F' L
R2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L' F' R2 U R2 U2 F R2 B'
R L F2 D' B2 R' U2 F' B U B2 D2 F2 B D2 L2 B' R2 F U2 F'
D2 L2 U' F' L U2 D B D' L2 F' L2 B L2 B D2 L2 B2 R2 B'
B2 L' R2 D2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B2 R' F' D U R' U2 F R B' L2 R2
D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R' B U2 F L' F' L2 R' D B'
L2 D U2 B2 U L2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' R2 U' B2
U B2 R2 B2 L' D L2 F U2 R' U' L2 U' R2 L2 D B2 R2 B2 U2 B2
D F2 U R2 U B2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R U B R U' F' R D R' B
U2 B D2 R' F2 D' L B2 L F R2 U D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 U' L2
F' R L' D F' U R' U F2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2
F' R2 D2 F' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 L F' U2 R' D B2 D2 B2 R' U
R' L' F' R B2 D' L2 U' L' B D2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U'
R' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L D B2 R U' B R F' L F U2
F2 D2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' L2 B L2 R U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U F L R
L2 D' U2 L2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 B2 F U2 L' B' D' B2 F D L2 B2 D2
D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' L2 F' D2 U' L2 U2 F L' R' D B U2 R2
R2 L D' R2 U2 B U' R2 U2 L F B' U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2
R U2 B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L U2 B2 R2 F' L F2 D' B' D' U' L R' U2
U2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B L' B' F L' B2 D' L2 R D'
F2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' R U2 F2 D' F U L' F2 L2
B' U F R L U2 B' D2 F' R U R2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2
U F2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F' R B R2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R'
B' R2 F D2 F R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 F' U B' D2 B2 D F' R' D' B2 D'
B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' L' R2 B' U' B' D' L' B' R U'
B D2 B U2 B U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' D2 U2 F L' B' D'
R2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 F U2 F' D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R' F2 D' B2 F U2 B'
B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F U2 F L2 F U' L' R' U L2 F' U F2 U2 L
L' B2 R2 L' B2 U F2 D F' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 D' B2 U
R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 F' D L D R2 F2 L2 U2 R' D
L2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' B' D F' U R2 D2 F U' F2
D' B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D' R2 U F D' B2 R' B D L' U2 B D
F U2 R2 D' F2 L D2 B R F2 L2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B U2 F2 L2
L B' U' F L B R' U' F' R' F2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 D'
B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D L' B2 U F' R' D U2 L' U R2
F2 D' L2 U F2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L' R' D' L2 F D R B' D L'
F2 B2 L D' L U' R B U' L2 F' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B' L2 B D2
F' D' B' D2 L F U B U' L2 F D2 R2 U2 B' U2 D2 B' D2 F
L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 U' F R' F2 U' L' F L2 U' B
U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' B R B' F2 U L' U2 F2 R2
L2 B2 D2 L' R' U2 L' B2 F2 R' U2 F D F L2 F R' F' D' R2
B' R' U2 D' F' U R2 U' L2 U L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' L'
D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B U2 B2 F' D2 B2 D' F' D2 L2 B2 R D' U' L2 F
F2 D' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D U2 R' F2 U F L2 F L F' D2 F'
U R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L' F2 U' F U' B R2 U2 L' F'
B2 U B' U' F2 R L U2 B' D F2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 L D2 B2 L'
F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 D' F' U2 F2 L2 U' L R' U F' D
F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U R' F D B L' D2 L' R' F' L' U
B2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 U L2 U R2 F L' U' F' L R U F' D' B'
L2 R2 F2 D B2 U L2 D F2 R2 U2 R' F' D L' R D2 L2 F' D2 L
R U2 L' D2 L' F2 L' R2 U2 B D' R2 B' F2 R' D L B
F2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D2 U' R2 D2 L2 R U B R' F U2 L B2 R' F
F L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B L2 F' D F U L R' B2 D B' U' F'
B2 U L2 U2 B' D' R' D2 R' B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' F2
F2 R U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 L D' R B R' B D2 L U2 R2
R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F D2 U2 F U2 L B D2 U B L2 D R' U' R
R2 D' B2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 D U2 F2 L B' D2 L' D' U F L D' F
B2 L2 U2 F R F R D' R L' D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U
U2 R B2 R' B' L' D L F' B2 U' L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U2
U2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B R' D B R' B' U' L R2
D2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' R' U' R2 U R2 B' L2 B2 L'
U B' R2 B' U2 R D' R2 D2 F R2 L2 U' D' F2 L2 U R2 D B2 U
L' F2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' B2 R' B2 U' L F L2 R B R2 U' B2 R2
B' U2 R B2 D' L2 F2 R U F B U2 F2 L2 F' L2 B2 U2 L2 B
R2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U F L' D' R U L' F' D2 B2
U' F2 U' B U' F U D R' B2 L2 F2 D B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D2
U2 L2 F' U2 B L2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 L F2 R' B' D2 F' D' L B2 D'
D L F2 B2 D' L' B' R D2 B' R2 U' D' R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D R2 U
D F2 U D' B R2 F2 U' D2 R L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 B2
R D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B2 L U2 B2 R' U' R2 D U2 R' B' F' R' B2 R
R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' B' L2 U2 B L' F2 D' F D2 U'
U R F L' U2 L D2 B D L' B U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 L2 B'
D L2 D F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 R U B' L2 U2 L' D2 U'
L2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U F U' L2 B R' B2 R2 B' R
B2 R2 D2 U2 B L2 B U2 F' R2 B R' D' U' B2 R' B2 L' F R B'
F L2 B' R2 B' D2 U2 L2 F U2 F' L D F D U B2 U' B U2 L'
R F' U' B2 L' D R2 F L2 U' R B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R U2 F2 L2 D2
R2 F R2 B' D2 B R2 F' D2 F' L2 D' R2 F U L' U' F' U' F' D'
U2 F2 D2 R D2 L' R' U2 F2 R B2 F' D2 U B2 L' D' R' F' L
R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' U2 R' F U B2 F2
L U2 F2 L U2 R' D2 L' B2 L F D R' D' U2 R2 B D B R2
B' U2 F D2 L2 F L2 F D2 F2 U2 R' U' R D2 U2 L2 R' U2 B'
U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L' B2 F' U' L D' F2 L U2 R' F' U
U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 R D2 L R2 D2 F' U' L B' F D' R' U' L' D2
D' B2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R' D' F' D2 B L D F' U'
L' F' U D' F' U2 F R B' R' B R2 F D2 B U2 D2 L2 F2
R2 U L2 D2 R' B R' F D' L' D R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2
R2 U2 L D2 F2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B D U F' L2 U2 R' U' B F
R2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 F U' R' D2 B' D F2 R F2 D' F'
F2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' R' F L2 R' U2 R' D2 U L U' R'
U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D L2 R' D2 L U' B' L' R2 U2 B' R'
U F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 B U2 L' F L2 R' U2 B2 D U
B2 U' F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D' L F R2 U B F R F2 D2 R'
D R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 L2 R D2 L' F' R' F D2 R' D2
L' F R' B U2 L2 D L F R' L2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 U L2 U D B2
U D' F U D B R' D B L2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D
U2 L2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D L F' R U F2 D'
L2 B2 D' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' U' R' U B L U L D F' L2
L2 F B R D2 R2 U' B2 D' L F2 L2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F
L2 F2 B2 D' F L' B U2 R F B2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' B2 U D2 R2
F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 U F' U2 L' U2 B U L' R2 F2 U'
B2 R F' U' R F2 D R L B' U2 B2 U' R2 D B2 D' R2 B2 D' B2
L2 D' B2 D R2 D2 U' L2 U B2 L2 R F' D R D U2 L' D2 R2
D2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 F R2 U2 F' D' F' D2 L' U' F2 D' B D L'
F2 L2 U2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' R D2 B' U2 F' D B' L B2
R U R2 F' B2 R F' B R F' U R2 U L2 U D B2 L2 U' B2 U'
R' U2 B2 D L' D2 B2 D' R2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 R2
R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U' B' R D' U2 R2 D' F U B2 R
F2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L B' L2 R2 U' B D F L2
B2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 D B2 F2 L2 D2 B R' U2 L2 U' L F' R2 F2
B2 F2 R2 D L2 U' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R F' R' D' L' U B' L R' F2
D R2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 U2 L' F' D' B2 D' F L2 R F R'
U F2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' D B L' F L B2 R2 B' D
L D2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 R F' L R' U2 B' D' U F' U F2
U' B2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 D B' D2 U R F' D' L' F' D2
D' L2 B U L' B' D2 F L2 U' F' U2 L2 F D2 F R2 U2 F2 R2 U2
U2 R' U F' D2 B' U2 R' D L' D L2 D R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U'
R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R' U' B' U' R' U2 F2 U2 L' U2
R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L U2 R' F2 L F D' R2 B' D2 U L F D B'
B2 D' U' R2 D L2 U' F2 U F2 R' B U2 F' D' R' F U B L D2
U B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 U F2 R U' R' D2 F R' F' L' B2
F D2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F L U' L2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 F2
B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 D L' B U B' L D L' U R'
L2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U R' U2 F R2 B2 L F U' R U'
U R2 F2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U B' R' U' L' B2 F U2 L U F2
D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 F D' U R' D B D2 U' L' B'
R2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L B' D B' R' D2 F L2 R' U'
D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B U L2 D R D L B2 F' U
R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D2 U R2 B L2 D R' F' L F U' L' R2 F'
F2 L2 B2 U R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F' L B D' L' D' U' B' U2 R
B2 U R2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 F' R U2 B F D F2 L D' U' R
L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' B L2 R' F' U R D2 R' B'
U2 D2 L' D R' F2 L D R' F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 F U2 B' D2 B
F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U R D' L2 U2 B' U' B2 L2 B2 R2
U2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 B2 U R2 F' D' F2 L R' F D2 L2 U2 L
L B2 L U2 L' F2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 D' R' B L2 D' B2 U' B R2
B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' U2 B' F' U' L' U B' L' U' R' B F D'
R2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L D' R' B' L D F L2 D2 U'
L2 U F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 D F2 D B' U B' D R F R2 D U R
L D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 B L D F2 U F' U2 R' B
D2 R' D2 L' B2 D' L2 B L' D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 U F2
U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' F2 L R2 U2 F' D B2 D2 R B' U' L' B2
U2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F R2 B2 F' D R U2 R2 U' B D' L R2 B2 R
R2 B2 R2 D2 R' D L F' U' R F R2 U2 B' U2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F'
U' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 D B2 D' L2 U' B D2 R F' R' D' B U F2 L
D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B D2 R U' F L2 B' D2 F L2
R' D2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L' U2 L B U B' L U' F D R' U
L2 D2 B2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F D' R F' R F R' B' U2 R' F
F2 L2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 U' F L' R' F' U F2 R B
D2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' R2 F2 U2 B' D2 L R2 D' L R2 B' U2 F'
U L2 F2 U D' R F' R D F' B D2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 F
R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 D' L2 B D B2 L' F2 U'
F' L2 B R2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 U L2 R F2 R2 U' F' R'
F' B' U B2 U2 F L2 B' L B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B D2 F'
D2 R' B U2 F U B' L' F R2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U B2 D'
F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 U' F U2 R' U' F' R2 U F D2 U
B2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D B2 U' R2 F' R U B2 L U' B U B2 L2
L2 F R2 F D2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 B R' B2 F2 U' L2 R B' D' R' F'
L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D2 U B2 F' R2 F' D2 L' R' U F L B' F2
F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D' U2 L2 F2 R B' R U2 B L' U L2 F'
U R2 B2 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 B L' F' R B' R U L F' D
F2 L' R2 U2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 B U' R' F' D U F' U' R' D2
L' D2 R2 D2 R F2 L U2 R F2 R2 U' B2 L R2 B F2 U R' F R
R' D' B R2 B D2 R2 L2 D F U2 R2 B U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F' R2
R2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 D' F2 U F2 R' U' F' L B' L2 B' L' R' F'
L2 U2 F2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R D B L B2 F' R2 U' B' R' D2 L2
R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F R2 F' L2 B' D L2 B2 U2 R U F L2 U2
L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 D U R B R2 D' R' F' L' R B' R2
F2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B L' B2 L2 U2 F' L2 D' U R2
D F' D F2 B' U2 R F2 R' L2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 U L2
D L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U B2 L' R2 U2 R B' F L' D F2 L'
U L2 U' D R' F' L' D' R' F' R2 L B2 U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L D2 R2
U F U L2 F2 B L D B' R' B2 D2 F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 L
L2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' D' B' R D L' U' B' D' B2 U2
D B2 R F' L' F2 L2 U' F L2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 L B2 R2 B2 U2
B' D2 B L2 F2 D' R U2 F U2 F2 B2 R U2 L D2 R2 U2
B U2 B' U2 R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 D' L R' U' B U2 F R2 B2 D'
F2 L2 B2 F' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B' D R' D F' L B2 L2 D
L R2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 R' U B D2 R' B U2 R U' F'
B2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D2 F D' B R' B2 L F U2 R D F'


----------



## Carson (Apr 2, 2012)

*Round 200
Average 180/200: 21.80*

*Raw Times* (Straight out of gqtimer)


Spoiler



DNF(0.07), 24.57, 20.33, 24.31, 17.80, 19.33, 19.99, 25.59, 20.75, 19.21, 20.88, 25.67, 15.96, 19.99, 22.91, 23.04, 17.40, 21.69, 24.61, 20.12, 17.80, 23.18, 23.28, 20.12, 22.89, 23.45, 23.51, 24.34, 21.23, 22.12, 23.46, 23.01, 20.06, 34.01, 25.90, 21.90, 21.46, 20.19, 25.46, 22.31, 29.36, 18.67, 21.19, 20.02, 18.66, 21.72, 21.15, 19.22, 19.96, 23.32, 20.39, 18.59, 21.91, 23.52, 18.47, 21.07, 19.01, 21.65, 19.00, 20.08, 17.51, 23.78, 17.39, 24.53, 24.91, 16.50, 24.29, 18.08, 24.81, 24.93, 21.10, 28.14, 19.13, 19.99, 18.25, 26.07, 26.41, 21.74, 22.56, 23.86, 20.80, 27.87, 22.38, 23.09, 27.47, 17.94, 19.53, 17.21, 17.47, 24.05, 24.20, 18.36, 16.33, 21.84, 19.20, 19.52, 21.26, 19.79, 26.99, 23.13, 20.28, 24.66, 16.67, 23.53, 24.32, 17.98, 21.35, 20.85, 25.95, 19.94, DNF(21.14), 22.02, 24.82, 22.58, 27.60, 19.71, 21.98, 20.31, 20.96, 23.81, 21.19, 22.84, 19.46, 22.90, 25.39, 19.38, 21.04, 23.42, 19.40, 20.86, 21.46, 18.55, 22.08, 54.03, 23.04, 17.65, 22.78, 19.49, 25.64, 19.30, 23.35, 21.04, 23.83, 21.46, 24.47, 19.45, 20.68, 24.51, 22.08, 21.26, 26.65+, 22.01, 23.01, 22.76, 21.92, 20.01, 23.03, 16.47, 21.72, 27.65, DNF(0.09), 26.11+, 22.09, 21.60, 25.13, 22.90, 18.43, 25.00, 20.41, 18.05, 21.39, 21.25, 23.77, 21.24, 19.60, 25.01, 19.69, 24.09, 19.77, 18.72, 17.35, 23.71, 20.95, DNF(28.30), 25.40, 20.31, 23.55, 21.10, 21.55, 19.99, 20.21, 25.38, 21.24, 22.76, 21.24, 18.29, 17.78, 17.55, 21.08, 20.05



Number of sub-20 solves: 56
DNFs: 4
Most consecutive sub-20 solves: 4
Best Counting Solve: 17.51
Worst Counting Solve: 27.60
Best Average 98/100: ?
Best Average 10/12: 19.64
Best Average 3/5: 18.32
First 12 Solves, Average 10/12: 21.92
Last 12 Solves, Average 10/12: 20.42
Session Average (gqtimer style, removing only DNF's and best time): 21.94

Ten Worst Times(Thrown Out):

DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF
27.65
27.87
28.14
29.36
34.01
54.03

Ten Best Times(Thrown Out):

15.96
16.33
16.47
16.50
16.67
17.21
17.35
17.39
17.40
17.47

The DNF's:
Very first scramble... forgot to go back the timer tab... DNF
Two of the other DNFs were from getting the same scramble twice. I guess I skipped a scramble each time, so I counted the first solve of the scramble and counted the second as a DNF.
4th DNF was an incorrect PLL.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 2, 2012)

I may do this just for fun. I have made an Excel spreadsheet to work out the 180/200 average. I'll try to get it online so others can download it.

For now, here are my solves:



Spoiler: Solves



22.37	
25.59	
26.92	
21.95	
28.31	
24.31	
31.62	
31.29	
25.25	
25.40	
26.09	
29.98	
25.79	
21.82	
23.90	
30.84	
29.87	
34.21	
20.84	
27.43	
25.37	
23.18	
29.07	
24.28	
26.96	
28.64	
34.46	
25.10	
24.46	
24.20	
24.40	
27.32	
25.90	
30.79	
25.96	
24.71	
24.20	
31.98	+
28.04	
27.70	
24.42	
28.45	
24.45	
29.40	
27.89	
27.10	
DNF	(POP)
28.56	
23.20	
24.01	
28.37	
30.54	
22.29	
22.23	
19.18	
28.50	
52.01	(POP)
26.53	
31.51	
24.82	
25.89	
26.31	
24.45	
25.95	
23.03	
29.46	
30.68	
21.20	
33.65	
21.56	
30.57	
30.10	
28.98	
29.51	
22.10	
27.60	
24.51	
32.26	
24.79	
23.90	
29.15	
28.28	
29.95	
30.34	
25.68	
33.84	
27.81	
24.37	
23.21	
29.43	
24.37	
33.43	
24.68	
31.78	
30.68	
27.98	
23.54	
34.68	
21.79	
27.56	
25.75	
25.20	
28.28	
26.82	
30.25	
27.03	
24.26	
25.53	
29.64	
DNF	(POP)
22.35	
21.40	
32.01	
25.11	
24.01	+
23.56	
26.56	
39.25	
25.28	
28.01	
23.82	
26.17	
31.14	
27.98	
22.03	
26.98	
30.39	
35.98	
28.10	
26.14	
25.70	
29.29	
20.53	
27.75	
25.18	
30.73	
26.79	
25.89	
28.28	
25.00	
25.73	
28.71	
25.70	
31.43	+
25.25	
24.70	
19.85	
DNF	(POP)
25.29	
24.04	
27.68	
22.65	
25.29	
25.79	
29.53	
28.56	
26.29	
29.17	
23.70	
27.68	
24.90	
32.54	
28.10	
24.39	
26.39	
20.82	
23.45	
29.35	
28.54	
24.26	
28.00	
24.73	
22.90	
33.61	
20.09





Spoiler: Statistics



Fastest 10 times:

Slowest 10 Times:


180/200 Average:

I graduated out of the Sub-30 race this week, so I will be joining this fully soon.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 2, 2012)

*Average: 18.85*
Bonus Round: 200
Alumni
Stats:
number of times: 200/200
best time: 13.96
worst time: 37.30

current avg5: 17.87 (σ = 0.79)
best avg5: 15.51 (σ = 0.35)

current avg12: 16.85 (σ = 1.37)
best avg12: 16.74 (σ = 1.38) <---PB!

current avg100: 18.98 (σ = 1.91)
best avg100: 18.70 (σ = 2.09) <---PB!



Spoiler



17.06, 22.22+, 14.44, 20.25, 18.88, 19.80, 15.36, 19.13, 19.16, 16.58, 19.78, 16.80, 19.09, 15.91, 18.18, 19.69, 18.08, 16.38, 23.25, 14.58, 24.72, 19.78, 15.90, 18.81, 20.56, 15.16, 17.93, 16.86, 17.66, 18.44, 17.41, 18.68, 17.47, 20.43, 17.65, 19.58, 18.75, 15.90, 15.36, 18.21, 16.71, 25.31, 19.72, 18.77, 20.72, 17.80, 22.30, 20.58, 16.22, 17.58, 37.30, 19.30, 19.11, 24.08, 21.71, 16.72, 18.53, 16.25, 16.18, 19.05, 17.15, 14.59, 18.96, 20.93, 24.53, 21.34, 17.75, 24.00, 18.30, 14.94, 18.55, 22.21, 23.68, 16.31, 15.31, 17.41, 19.58, 18.52+, 20.15, 20.16, 19.31, 21.66, 20.86, 20.91, 21.30, 20.13, 19.22, 21.94, 14.08, 17.66, 15.30, 17.06, 14.91, 16.91, 21.86+, 15.97, 18.50, 17.02, 21.36, 18.30, 21.43, 17.13, 17.11, 23.81, 18.71, 19.43, 18.05, 17.84, 19.55, 29.50, 17.50, 19.46+, 23.18, 16.08, 21.88, 20.28, 22.34, 21.61, 17.50, 17.40, 18.40, 18.80, 17.27, 15.30, 20.06, 20.21, 14.27, 20.31, 20.66, 21.72, 18.77, 17.52, 21.47, 21.00, 18.75, 17.63, 20.72, 22.56, 22.13, 20.65, 18.00, 19.94, 19.78, 18.22, 19.63, 17.61, 15.30, 22.18, 14.80, 16.59, 23.90, 20.75, 20.27, 18.66, 18.30, 19.08, 18.16, 19.71, 19.66, 21.80, 18.08, 22.61, 20.81, 18.93, 16.25, 16.81, 19.86, 17.43, 15.55, 17.33, 21.27, 18.34, 18.88, 20.16, 21.93, 19.83, 17.16, 17.31, 20.66, 21.59, 18.80, 19.65, 17.53, 19.00, 19.33, 21.91, 13.96, 17.47, 15.30, 15.91, 15.31, 15.65, 17.27, 15.71, 19.18, 24.00, 18.55, 17.00, 15.83, 18.05


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 2, 2012)

Round 200!

*Average:*



Spoiler: Solves



75 solves. Average - 19.93:
17.97, (23.91), 21.07, 18.97, 20.64, 21.09, 17.38, 19.46, 17.22, 21.87, 21.04, 20.16, 19.72, 19.55, 21.22, 18.05, 18.85, 21.70, 19.82, (23.69), 18.58, 18.04, 20.51, (16.92), 20.87, 17.37, 19.42, (17.05), (23.41), 22.22, 19.97, 17.65, 20.81, (16.36), (14.35), 19.61, 20.10, 18.93, 21.11, 17.45, 19.50, 20.79, 18.49, 19.69, 18.13, 22.05, 22.00, 19.62, 20.23, 19.79, 21.52, 19.89, 20.76, 19.67, 19.21, 21.13, 20.31, 17.33, 18.92, 21.01, 18.47, 20.26, (15.99), 18.75, 20.93, (24.67), 20.23, 20.04, 22.40, 19.40, 20.17, 18.33, 19.29, 20.49, 18.10, 22.61, 19.14, 17.49, 19.82, 19.31, 20.44, 20.37, (28.47), 22.43, 18.16, 20.29, 19.89, 23.36, (16.73), 20.07, 21.93, 21.71, 17.25, (24.45), 22.25, 21.36, 17.08, 21.69, 23.34, 21.34, 19.42, 20.96, 18.92, 20.00, 19.79, 18.12, 22.33, 19.39, 19.97, 19.28, 18.64


----------



## Bilbo (Apr 3, 2012)

*Average: 19.57*
*Round 200
Alumni*

Mean: 19.65
Standardeviation: 2.62
Best Time: 13.74 - PB!
Worst Time: 29.06

Best average of 5: 16.28 - PB!
124-128 - 15.72 16.44 (17.13) (14.80) 16.67

Best average of 12: 17.97
122-133 - 17.13 (22.97) 15.72 16.44 17.13 (14.80) 16.67 21.46 21.62 15.07 22.10 16.37

Best mean of 100: 19.35 - PB!

Times:


Spoiler



1. 18.73 
2. 17.82 
3. 23.68 
4. (13.74) 
5. 19.63 
6. 20.82 
7. 19.01 
8. 19.01 
9. 20.96 
10. 19.62 
11. 23.71 
12. 17.19 
13. 18.23 
14. 23.44 
15. 16.99 
16. 19.09 
17. 27.78 
18. 19.14 
19. 17.84 
20. 20.15 
21. 18.91 
22. 16.95 
23. 23.39 
24. 22.51 
25. 18.17 
26. 19.58 
27. 18.89 
28. 19.79 
29. 24.84 
30. 19.06 
31. 20.38 
32. 15.72 
33. 14.87 
34. 21.08 
35. 15.31 
36. 19.48 
37. 15.46 
38. 19.08 
39. 17.26 
40. 19.38 
41. 23.46 
42. 23.87 
43. 20.28 
44. 21.61 
45. 18.05 
46. 20.59 
47. 16.96 
48. 22.95 
49. 18.64 
50. 17.43 
51. 18.90 
52. 23.48 
53. 23.01 
54. 21.67 
55. 19.52 
56. 16.29 
57. 20.66 
58. 20.65 
59. 21.70 
60. 17.33 
61. 15.70 
62. 19.53 
63. 18.35 
64. 18.58 
65. 19.27 
66. 22.59 
67. 14.80 
68. 22.45 
69. 19.15 
70. 21.08 
71. 20.38 
72. 21.22  
73. 18.84 
74. (29.06) 
75. 20.75 
76. 17.32 
77. 19.66 
78. 20.12 
79. 18.54 
80. 18.66 
81. 22.41 
82. 21.16 
83. 19.10 
84. 17.51 
85. 17.27 
86. 16.19 
87. 18.87 
88. 18.36 
89. 23.29 
90. 20.00 
91. 15.67 
92. 24.40 
93. 15.22 
94. 17.96 
95. 20.26 
96. 18.42 
97. 22.58 
98. 16.34 
99. 28.56 
100. 24.03 
101. 21.79 
102. 18.07 
103. 15.41 
104. 19.79 
105. 20.13 
106. 18.59 
107. 18.60 
108. 21.36 
109. 20.31 
110. 18.10 
111. 21.14 
112. 22.20 
113. 17.81 
114. 16.43 
115. 18.24 
116. 16.95 
117. 19.85 
118. 21.51 
119. 16.73 
120. 21.04 
121. 20.34 
122. 17.13 
123. 22.97 
124. 15.72 
125. 16.44 
126. 17.13 
127. 14.80 
128. 16.67 
129. 21.46 
130. 21.62 
131. 15.07 
132. 22.10 
133. 16.37 
134. 19.45 
135. 20.30 
136. 18.93 
137. 21.82 
138. 21.63 
139. 17.36 
140. 15.86 
141. 18.11 
142. 21.22 
143. 17.70 
144. 24.95 
145. 15.05 
146. 22.64 
147. 16.71 
148. 17.17 
149. 22.67 
150. 20.54 
151. 19.47 
152. 17.06 
153. 17.81 
154. 18.65 
155. 20.79 
156. 19.61 
157. 19.44 
158. 21.61 
159. 18.18 
160. 22.16 
161. 20.36 
162. 23.79 
163. 19.58 
164. 18.07 
165. 19.11 
166. 20.11 
167. 22.48 
168. 16.64 
169. 20.20 
170. 17.62 
171. 19.00 
172. 21.46 
173. 20.37 
174. 19.60 
175. 15.88 
176. 19.73 
177. 22.57 
178. 19.31 
179. 18.55 
180. 16.72 
181. 23.62 
182. 21.05 
183. 19.51 
184. 18.88 
185. 19.84 
186. 24.10 
187. 23.05 
188. 18.67 
189. 21.38 
190. 16.26 
191. 22.29 
192. 18.28 
193. 24.97 
194. 19.73 
195. 19.98 
196. 18.37 
197. 21.61 
198. 20.89 
199. 20.21 
200. 19.53



Best 10/Worst 10 Times:


Spoiler



13.74
14.80
14.80
14.87
15.05
15.07
15.22
15.31
15.41
15.46

29.06
28.56
27.78
24.97
24.95
24.84
24.40
24.10
24.03
23.87



This round took a while, but it was well worth it, and I hope I did the average thing right.


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 3, 2012)

Round 200
2H

*Average: 25.35*

number of times: 200/200
best time: 18.65
worst time: 38.36

current avg5: 26.82 (σ = 0.93)
best avg5: 22.30 (σ = 1.45)

current avg12: 25.00 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 23.26 (σ = 2.43)

current avg100: 25.46 (σ = 2.94)
best avg100: 25.02 (σ = 2.92)

session avg: 25.35 (σ = 3.17)
session mean: 25.38




Spoiler



23.44, 27.27, 25.27, 22.74+, 28.01, 27.12, 21.36, 23.69, 28.03, 25.06, 36.93, 24.99, 28.76, 21.36, 25.26, 32.25, 22.49, 23.11, 27.68, 21.35, 22.78, 26.20, 26.07, 24.22, 20.87, 29.91, 21.78, 23.54, 24.07, 22.43, 23.41, 23.31, 29.65, 20.25, (18.65), 23.33, 28.40, 28.59, 20.56, 28.57, 21.36, 24.95, 26.29, 25.56, 24.81, 25.42, 25.49, 27.19, 24.75, 24.49, 23.39, 29.88, 28.35, 24.51, 23.18, 27.59, 24.96, 20.01, 26.24, 24.87, 26.30, 22.72, 21.45, 25.11, 27.50, 23.78, 20.91, 24.72, 23.40, 23.41, 31.66, 24.67, 23.44, 23.97, (38.36), 30.96, 26.29, 20.43, 26.34+, 26.93, 25.60, 24.99, 21.89, 23.14, 31.69+, 26.95, 20.97, 26.74, 25.89, 24.49, 26.44, 20.85, 32.68, 28.51, 21.25, 24.82, 26.57, 20.12, 27.78, 24.10, 23.64, 27.33, 24.79, 23.71, 25.94, 27.54, 23.53, 22.44, 23.69, 23.53, 32.37, 24.20, 24.89, 23.41, 28.84, 33.40+, 25.86, 24.94, 24.30, 23.45, 22.41, 26.92+, 25.28, 22.88, 23.30, 25.57, 26.37, 24.93, 20.40, 26.71, 27.28+, 29.50, 24.11, 27.00, 29.39, 23.93, 25.93, 24.10, 23.50, 29.77, 23.78, 24.44, 25.65, 26.85, 23.77, 25.15, 30.56, 25.19, 23.13, 26.48, 27.79, 23.34, 23.28, 26.21, 29.44, 33.57, 34.69, 23.99, 30.48, 21.48, 25.13, 23.03, 23.58, 21.58, 24.12, 22.76, 29.16+, 22.37, 22.41, 20.15, 29.74, 25.18+, 22.40, 25.71, 25.86, 22.22, 25.93, 37.37, 22.81, 29.63, 26.42, 27.23, 27.29, 25.25, 21.89, 24.10, 22.80, 23.04, 24.75+, 24.46, 22.60, 19.78, 28.09+, 21.19, 23.53, 27.94, 32.95, 24.96, 25.67, 26.85


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2012)

*Round 200
Average 180/200: 22.34

*


Spoiler: Raw Times:



23.48, 26.07, 22.94, 24.10, 24.36, 23.56, 23.78, 22.91, 25.76, (30.26), 24.76, 24.33, 22.48, 18.68, 23.36, (27.04), 19.17, (18.19), 18.85, 21.07, 19.74, 19.78, 24.28, 22.52, 19.01, 22.90, 21.59, (18.60), 22.99, 19.36, 21.24, 21.79, 21.38, 19.84, 22.46, 19.79, 23.44, 23.69, 22.51, 21.28, 21.64, 22.89, 23.64, 23.48, 23.67, 26.01, 22.68, 22.97, 24.72, 22.82, 20.96, 25.04, 25.46, (26.61), 26.22, 25.18, 22.97, 25.01, 24.86, 24.88, 21.11, (18.29), 20.87, 20.55, 24.60, 24.29, 19.81, 19.85, 23.44, 25.22, 24.53, 21.95, (16.42), 21.10, 21.72, 23.68, 19.68, 20.03, 18.69, 26.18, 23.96, 23.16, 23.19, 22.91, 20.24, 21.94, (17.85), 21.24, 24.73, 21.80, 23.92, 21.35, 18.60, 19.45, (38.24), 21.00, 26.23, 20.28, 21.40, 24.16, 24.46, 20.47, 22.12, (28.22), 23.48, 24.21, 22.68, 23.01, 20.62, 22.93, 21.12, 24.82, 21.28, 20.92, 20.92, 19.19, 21.78, 23.46, 24.18, 19.36, 21.32, 21.06, 20.12, 18.91, 25.79, 23.62, 23.14, (18.18), 22.74, 23.59, 24.87, 22.07, 19.64, 24.90, 22.21, 24.23, (26.78), 20.44, 23.32, 20.64, 23.92, (27.64), (17.63), 22.59, 25.05, 23.32, 23.60, 20.40, 23.84, 20.94, 19.48, 21.90, 23.68, 21.43, 20.98, (18.38), 22.51, 20.34, 22.92, 25.40, 22.68, 23.49, 19.03, 18.81, 20.09, 24.43, 21.98, 22.29, 22.01, 20.89, (28.47), 22.03, 23.78, 21.20, (17.72), 25.30, 21.86, (26.68), (27.13), 22.17, 25.79, 25.99, 21.87, 22.67, 22.25, 19.88, 20.45, 25.37, 23.03, 21.86, 19.20, 18.97, 25.04, 19.73, 19.72, 18.78, 19.75, 21.14, (17.38), 20.16



Number of sub-20 solves: 39
DNFs: 0
Most consecutive sub-20 solves: 4
Best Counting Solve: 18.60
Worst Counting Solve: 26.22
Best Average 98/100: ?
Best Average 10/12: 20.23
Best Average 3/5: 19.25
First 12 Solves, Average 10/12: 24.31
Last 12 Solves, Average 10/12: 20.23
Session Average (CCT style, removing only DNFs): 22.43

Ten Worst Times (Thrown Out):

26.61
26.68
26.78
27.04
27.13
27.64
28.22
28.47
30.26
38.24

Ten Best TImes (Thrown Out):

16.42
17.38
17.63
17.72
17.85
18.18
18.19
18.29
18.38
18.60

As you can see, Carson is a little bit better than me at just about everything. Well, except at having DNFs, where he's infinitely better than me. 

Edit: After I finished, I realized I had a fantastic average going, so I should really roll it. I did, and managed my second ever sub-20 average 10/12. The best it got was 19.48:
19.73, 19.72, 18.78, 19.75, 21.14, 17.38, 20.16, (21.16), 19.80, 19.30, 19.02, (16.79)
(the first 7 were from the competition average of 200)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow Mike, congrats on another sub20 average! I am totally going to do this tonight. I'll be a bit busy, but I should be home around 9, and this just looks like way too much fun to pass up


----------



## retep (Apr 4, 2012)

Bonus round 200
Average (180/200): 26.33 (σ = 2.45)

Times:


Spoiler



25.15, 24.44, 25.47, 23.97, 23.34, 26.54, 26.78, 26.87, 27.85, 25.77, 27.66, 25.97, 24.87, 26.47, 26.05, 27.74, 22.67, 23.71, 23.24, 23.35, 31.61, 27.15, 30.74, 23.18, 24.86, 24.09, 32.09, 24.79, 24.25, 21.99, 24.79, 29.07, 24.39, 29.60, 24.62, 36.56, 25.76, 22.36, 26.52, 22.01, 24.62, 27.91, 33.67, 31.06, 26.86, 30.34, 21.66, 28.47, 32.38, 31.69, 30.53, 28.13, 26.88, 30.89, 24.42, 27.86, 29.96, 30.16, 22.03, 24.40, 25.65, 32.12, 26.91, 31.14, 27.62, 22.37, 21.11, 31.25, 21.59, 27.35, 23.71, 23.63, 27.69, 24.96, 22.93, 19.60, 24.03, 31.02, 27.68, 27.59, 26.57, 23.47, 28.70, 28.05, 23.57, 23.40, 24.46, 28.04, 32.08, 26.92, 25.23, 26.37, 24.59, 31.47, 26.86, 29.83, 25.30, 29.50, 31.93, 24.27, 26.17, 29.71, 28.74, 27.81, 27.42, 28.36, 24.79, 26.55, 23.71, 26.34, 25.66, 25.52, 22.26, 27.46, 26.19, 28.01, 28.06, 22.88, 24.21, 29.93, 27.50, 24.02, 27.80, 28.61, 24.16, 25.10, 25.85, 24.57, 26.32, 23.04, 25.82, 30.25, 30.11, 30.05, 26.73, 22.20, 22.06, 23.80, 27.60, 22.89, 25.39, 29.16, 32.32, 25.57, 22.39, 21.69, 25.98, 26.74, 25.25, 28.99, 20.48, 22.81, 23.09, 24.93, 28.09, 24.21, 24.16, 23.82, 26.49, 27.88, 25.21, 32.70, 29.71, 24.20, 22.93, 23.20, 26.65, 25.92, 25.04, 30.45, 30.33, 26.70, 26.28, 24.48, 23.55, 29.78, 29.28, 27.11, 25.00, 25.50, 26.01, 26.93, 23.40, 25.02, 24.82, 27.57, 22.84, 32.24, 25.57, 27.79, 22.93, 27.78, 22.59, 24.76, 30.50, 22.96, 29.27, 26.12, 29.65, 29.01



stats:
best time: 19.60 (first ever non lucky sub 20 single )
worst time: 36.56

best avg5: 22.96 (σ = 0.80) (PB)
best avg12: 23.94 (σ = 2.21) (PB)
best avg50: 25.61 (σ = 2.16) (PB)
best avg100: 26.05 (σ = 2.36) (PB)

session avg: 26.33 (σ = 2.45)
session mean: 26.41

PLL skips: 1 (kinda surprised there wasn't more lol, btw it was on a 28s time...)

Best/worst 10 solves (Thank you to Carson)


Spoiler



19.60
20.48
21.11
21.59
21.66
21.69
21.99
22.01
22.03
22.06


31.69
31.93
32.08
32.09
32.12
32.24
32.32
32.38
32.70
33.67
36.56



Also I didn't use all the scrambles provided, sometimes I just forgot and instinctively used the timer's scramble, also about 10 times or so the timer bugged or whatever and I got times like 0.01s, so I either applied the scramble twice or just used a new one provided by the timer (hope this was okay...)

Anyway, this took a lot longer than I thought (I have only done about 800 timed solves and maybe like 300 more un-timed solves since starting cubing), but it was fun and I could feel myself getting better and more consistent by the end. I also really enjoyed it and hope there are more like this in the future  I was actually pleasantly surprised too, I thought my average was closer to like 28 seconds.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Round 200*

stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 16.17
worst time: 51.98

current mo3: 25.40 (σ = 1.67)
best mo3: 20.56 (σ = 3.92)

current avg5: 25.40 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 22.57 (σ = 0.97)

current avg12: 26.35 (σ = 2.72)
best avg12: 24.35 (σ = 2.91)

current avg100: 28.51 (σ = 3.53)
best avg100: 26.99 (σ = 3.34)

session avg: 27.74 (σ = 3.48)
session mean: 28.12

times (reset, import):
25.89, 24.61, 34.84, 23.21, 51.98, 26.60, 24.72, 25.01, 23.45, 28.61, 25.40, 24.21, 43.92, 31.27, 30.78, 32.36, 23.87, 24.52, 30.39, 32.07, 29.20, 21.68, 23.24, 26.55, 27.73, 22.65, 31.11, 27.93, 32.26, 27.75, 28.13, 28.21, 27.71, 29.13, 27.16, 38.56, 27.13, 26.00, 24.94, 35.85, 29.43, 23.65, 29.16, 21.63, 21.77, 22.28, 27.63, 25.74, 25.06, 25.21, 26.85, 21.57, 28.25, 26.39, 33.40, 29.84, 26.89, 25.10, 26.20, 23.13, 31.45, 32.65, 35.11, 27.63, 25.06, 28.64, 34.92, 24.45, 46.84, 23.30, 29.28, 24.18, 23.68, 31.07, 29.02, 28.82, 22.22, 21.22, 28.30, 34.02, 21.83, 23.69, 16.17, 27.62, 26.91, 26.60, 22.44, 28.20, 24.69, 18.12, 25.88, 25.75, 30.44, 25.08, 24.62, 25.72, 22.83, 30.57, 22.64, 23.29, 32.33, 27.22, 40.99, 32.24, 27.37, 26.42, 40.91, 26.31, 37.03, 30.34, 29.09, 30.36, 32.08, 27.72, 27.98, 30.10, 30.57, 29.80, 24.33, 25.11, 27.07, 28.94, 31.04, 25.96, 28.28, 28.82, 24.38, 28.30, 40.45, 35.22, 32.40, 25.53, 27.14, 25.60, 33.53, 27.19, 37.65, 27.58, 28.44, 20.39, 21.42, 25.63, 24.70, 27.49, 26.50, 24.95, 27.08, 28.19, 21.57, 29.61, 24.40, 30.17, 26.33, 25.01, 23.90, 25.98, 32.19, 33.17, 34.18, 37.33, 36.35, 23.29, 31.89, 28.34, 28.42, 27.61, 33.10, 28.05, 46.97, 25.18, 28.25, 27.67, 23.99, 26.53, 24.40, 25.39, 25.85, 27.08, 34.67, 25.66, 33.82, 36.70, 22.74, 28.59, 24.14, 30.41, 29.22, 36.04, 26.33, 30.30, 25.25, 32.73, 21.20, 23.28, 27.34, 23.60, 31.19, 24.23, 24.65, 27.31

First hundred were much better.

First 100



Spoiler



number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.17 * New PB NL Single
worst time: 51.98

current mo3: 25.50 (σ = 4.40)
best mo3: 20.56 (σ = 3.92) * New PB

current avg5: 23.95 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 22.57 (σ = 0.97) * New PB

current avg12: 25.09 (σ = 2.23)
best avg12: 24.35 (σ = 2.91) * New PB

current avg100: 26.99 (σ = 3.34)
best avg100: 26.99 (σ = 3.34) * New PB

session avg: 26.99 (σ = 3.34)
session mean: 27.45

times (reset, import):
25.89, 24.61, 34.84, 23.21, 51.98, 26.60, 24.72, 25.01, 23.45, 28.61, 25.40, 24.21, 43.92, 31.27, 30.78, 32.36, 23.87, 24.52, 30.39, 32.07, 29.20, 21.68, 23.24, 26.55, 27.73, 22.65, 31.11, 27.93, 32.26, 27.75, 28.13, 28.21, 27.71, 29.13, 27.16, 38.56, 27.13, 26.00, 24.94, 35.85, 29.43, 23.65, 29.16, 21.63, 21.77, 22.28, 27.63, 25.74, 25.06, 25.21, 26.85, 21.57, 28.25, 26.39, 33.40, 29.84, 26.89, 25.10, 26.20, 23.13, 31.45, 32.65, 35.11, 27.63, 25.06, 28.64, 34.92, 24.45, 46.84, 23.30, 29.28, 24.18, 23.68, 31.07, 29.02, 28.82, 22.22, 21.22, 28.30, 34.02, 21.83, 23.69, 16.17, 27.62, 26.91, 26.60, 22.44, 28.20, 24.69, 18.12, 25.88, 25.75, 30.44, 25.08, 24.62, 25.72, 22.83, 30.57, 22.64, 23.29


----------



## Carson (Apr 4, 2012)

retep said:


> Btw, any tips on how I can sort these times to find the best/worst 10? I tried excel but they all got pasted into one cell >.<



I put your times in excel for you.
retep.xls

For anyone else that wants to do this:
There may be an easier way, but this is how I did mine. Copy+paste your times from the timer into a new text document. The times must be separated by commas. save the file with a .csv extension. Use excel (or another spreadsheet application) to open this csv document. Your times should be each in their own cell, will all be in the first row. To put them into one column, select all of the times and "copy", then select the cells you want to move them to.... (you MUST select exactly the number of cells you require, selecting an entire column will not work.) then right click in the area and select paste special. Lastly, check the transpose box and hit the OK button. Voila, your times are now in excel.


----------



## Sillas (Apr 4, 2012)

Average of 200: *18.05* (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 18.08

number of times: 200/200
best time: 12.35
worst time: 24.49

current avg5: 17.09 (σ = 0.67)
best avg5: 15.87 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 17.52 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 16.60 (σ = 2.26) PB?

current avg100: 17.98 (σ = 1.73)
best avg100: *17.88* (σ = 1.70) PB



Spoiler



19.02, 20.92, 18.53, 15.36, 19.41, 17.54, 16.70, 18.55, 15.22, 17.95, 17.61, 18.36, 20.32, 18.36, 14.06, 16.74, 18.47, 19.16, 21.18, 17.44, 17.29, 14.97, 16.59, 13.88, 19.61, 16.10, 18.68, 21.35, 15.99, 17.31, 17.30, 21.06, 19.01, 18.34, 21.70, 17.27, 24.28, 18.86, 22.11, 19.20, 17.93, 18.28, 21.68, 19.97, 18.81, 18.57, 17.82, 21.52, 16.55, 16.94, 17.74, 22.25, 21.19, 14.70, 17.40, 20.72, 15.84, 19.96, 17.90, 18.58, 17.56, 18.60, 20.42, 19.97, 16.26, 15.66, 18.60, 19.62, 16.12, 12.35, 19.82, 18.22, 16.66, 15.51, 13.79, 20.26, 18.97, 18.81, 19.29, 18.86, 14.65, 17.92, 16.72, 18.69, 14.22, 18.32, 18.70, 20.96, 14.39, 19.33, 18.74, 16.79, 16.11, 19.22, 18.45, 16.54, 21.23, 15.81, 16.33, 17.15, 17.45, 17.21, 18.89, 16.92, 18.98, 18.54, 13.98, 18.95, 19.78, 15.24, 18.34, 17.37, 20.53, 16.35, 18.82, 17.90, 19.54, 22.88, 21.87, 19.83, 19.98, 21.98, 19.82, 17.48, 19.61, 17.77, 15.42, 19.25, 18.69, 24.49, 17.95, 16.70, 18.57, 19.82, 22.49, 20.40, 18.90, 17.84, 16.18, 19.96, 14.66, 17.18, 17.96, 18.05, 16.78, 17.57, 16.06, 18.59, 15.67, 19.54, 14.25, 21.72, 17.13, 15.37, 18.18, 17.61, 18.06, 17.69, 17.87, 16.97, 20.44, 16.38, 16.62, 15.01, 13.37, 16.23, 21.37, 21.26, 15.39, 14.88, 13.42, 18.98, 17.83, 16.83, 16.82+, 19.51, 15.86, 16.53, 18.38, 17.30, 15.87, 18.70, 22.43+, 17.26, 20.79, 17.79, 19.02, 16.39, 21.02, 14.16, 16.04, 16.71, 18.68, 17.67, 24.41, 17.74, 17.14, 15.49, 16.40, 18.29


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 4, 2012)

Does this have to be done in one sitting or even a single day? I wouldn't think so but I want to make sure.

Also, what does it mean when you "roll" something? People say things like "I rolled the 12 with an 18" or "I rolled the average", etc.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Does this have to be done in one sitting or even a single day? I wouldn't think so but I want to make sure.
> 
> Also, what does it mean when you "roll" something? People say things like "I rolled the 12 with an 18" or "I rolled the average", etc.



1) No.
2) Basically, you do an average of x, and if the first solves are bad, you do more solves, which removes the first solves of an average. Example:
56 61 (65) 56 54 49 (39) 48 46 40 46 48 = 50.4
Say I didn't like the first 4 solves. I do another 4 solves to replace them. So the average becomes:
(54) 49 39 48 46 40 46 48 | (37) 41 45 42 = 44.2
So by 'rolling' the average, we get rid of the first solves.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 4, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> 1) No.
> 2) Basically, you do an average of x, and if the first solves are bad, you do more solves, which removes the first solves of an average. Example:
> 56 61 (65) 56 54 49 (39) 48 46 40 46 48 = 50.4
> Say I didn't like the first 4 solves. I do another 4 solves to replace them. So the average becomes:
> ...


 
Ooooohhh. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 4, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> Ooooohhh. That makes a lot of sense. Thanks.


 
There's a better explanation here:
http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Average#Rolling_Averages


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Apr 5, 2012)

I graduated here awhile ago, but this just seemed like fun. It most certainly was, it might have even got me back into cubing a bit (I've got a new puppy and he's been keeping me busy!).

Here we go:


Spoiler



17.57, 15.17, 18.87, 18.11, 18.16, 15.41, 16.28, 17.06, 15.09, 29.93, 19.16, 19.08, 15.78, 17.08, 20.10, 21.61, 17.58, 14.46, 22.06, 18.39, 18.55, 22.13, 19.96, 22.70, 24.28, 19.01, 13.07, 18.14, 17.99, 16.67, 17.04, 22.03, 19.48, 23.58, 16.90, 17.92, 21.12, 17.48, 16.74, 23.04, 19.20, 20.10, 17.27, 16.89, 17.88, 17.27, 18.44, 26.67, 17.29, 15.99, 16.05, 15.00, 15.24, 16.97, 16.41, 18.95, 14.85, 16.13, 19.28, 19.09, 16.95, 15.29, 19.61, 16.53, 16.73, 20.46, 14.88, 20.86, 18.55, 18.39, 16.16, 18.30, 15.11, 19.02, 15.54, 18.52, 20.38, 21.74, 20.91, 21.56, 15.75, 21.16, 17.96, 17.93, 18.43, 22.98, 17.83, 16.08, 13.69, 16.61, 19.78, 15.94, 13.11, 20.12, 18.14, 14.99, 19.45, 16.28, 14.63, 16.25, 18.14, 13.98, 19.98, 14.01, 17.25, 17.59, 18.25, 15.75, 15.04, 18.77, 16.88, 19.67, 16.76, 15.84, 18.19, 14.95, 27.99, 20.34, 22.12, 18.53, 20.91, 23.20, 16.08, 16.60, 19.46, 19.07, 14.39, 17.35, 15.20, 15.04, 10.18, 15.74, 16.40, 17.41, 15.46, 18.41, 18.94, 17.78, 16.25, 21.93, 21.10, 16.42, 15.12, 16.90, 18.67, 16.92, 17.28, 14.49, 17.90, 19.26, 15.32, 14.87, 16.67, 16.28, 20.31, 16.29, 15.26, 14.30, 14.90, 17.85, 16.46, 21.33, 16.73, 19.52, 19.36, 21.74, 19.51, 17.96, 16.29, 15.80, 18.81, 19.96, 14.81, 17.09, 15.72, 18.83, 13.35, 17.02, 18.84, 15.71, 15.85, 17.60, 16.31, 15.76, 19.62, 19.40, 13.57, 20.57, 15.84, 17.38, 15.97, 14.05, 14.77, 14.02, 18.14, 16.93, 21.01, 16.80, 15.51, 15.87



stats: (hide)
number of times: 200/200
best time: 10.18
worst time: 29.93

current avg5: 16.53 (σ = 0.58)
best avg5: 14.88 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 16.13 (σ = 1.22)
best avg12: 16.12 (σ = 1.51)

current avg100: 17.22 (σ = 1.86)
best avg100: 17.17 (σ = 1.86)

session avg: 17.64 (σ = 1.97)
session mean: 17.77

I'm pretty sure 10.18 is my single PB now and that 14.88 is my avg5 PB. I know I have a sub15 avg5 somewhere in a CCT xml file, but I'm not sure if it was faster than 14.88 or not. Either way, I was happy to get such random averages after not cubing since November!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 6, 2012)

Round 200
*Average 19.51*

Best Single: 13.91 (PB)
Worst Single: 26.41

Best Ao5: 16.53 (PB)
18.53, 14.36, (19.34), 16.70, (14.17)

Best Ao12: 17.62 (PB)
18.62, 15.39, 17.20, 21.08, 18.53, 14.36, 19.34, 16.70, (14.17), (21.95), 15.09, 19.92

I took a few weeks off from this to work on some things. It's taken a couple of months to consistently sub 20, but I think I may be there. Fun round!


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 7, 2012)

average 180 of 200 21.38
24.78, 24.46, 18.81, 24.60, 19.80, 25.79, 19.29, 18.87, 21.41, 20.55, 29.91, 25.26, 21.60, 23.43, 26.36, 27.21, 19.61, 23.36, 22.60, 22.42, 25.49, 22.36, 22.22, 24.79, 38.65, 21.49, 21.40, 19.56, 20.17, 19.71, 18.92, 23.29, 24.38, 21.35, 17.99, 22.93, 19.86, 18.01, 21.79, 22.85, 24.41, 22.59, 21.89, 16.42, 21.90, 22.08, 24.41, 21.78, 20.07, 22.72, 19.55, 22.85, 26.11, 21.65, 24.53, 21.40, 22.33, 20.86, 20.61, 20.01, 18.36, 24.79, 20.90, 16.87, 20.36, 15.03, 21.56, 24.49, 17.69, 19.89, 25.28, 28.09, 19.22, 20.08, 1:23.34, 19.10, 18.30, 19.88, 21.51, 21.54, 22.10, 27.73, 19.88, 16.81, 19.95, 17.88, 19.06, 22.58, 21.99, 25.55, 19.72, 25.46, 21.98, 19.65, 22.32, 19.06, 23.24, 31.84, 18.91, 17.83, 19.67, 18.74, 21.70, 18.97, 21.12, 20.27, 22.31, 24.06, 21.77, 24.28, 25.06, 21.81, 20.25, 17.35, 19.68, 26.76, 22.06, 23.37, 22.28, 19.31, 24.15, 21.25, 17.68, 18.96, 20.40, 16.27, 23.08, 26.04, 19.72, 21.00, 19.92, 22.15, 23.00, 21.66, 20.35, 19.25, 20.89, 20.52, 18.80, 18.33, 18.52, 20.75, 19.26, 23.82, 22.43, 26.22, 20.18, 24.67, 17.80, 18.14, 23.09, 17.26, 21.82, 23.20, 23.47, 20.40, 24.55, 22.32, 16.26, 18.68, 21.79, 20.52, 18.68, 19.11, 19.87, 19.76, 20.95, 20.55, 22.48, 19.57, 21.52, 21.95, 18.19, 16.94, 21.72, 20.89, 15.19, 21.90, 23.78, 17.31, 21.05, 26.13, 23.66, 20.86, 21.73, 23.38, 21.56, 21.39, 19.88, 23.06, 25.66, 19.03, 19.43, 18.15, 18.60, 20.50, 21.13, 17.53, 27.39, 24.45


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 7, 2012)

Average 180/200: 22.62

Best Ao5: 19.88
Best Ao12: 20.90



Spoiler



20.39, 22.76, 24.81, 22.06, 19.57, DNF, 23.68, 28.46, 22.93, 19.59, 24.29, 19.76, 22.78, 21.63, 24.35, 18.41, 22.26, 23.81, 27.15, 21.46, 23.22, 19.79, 23.67, 20.69, 21.93, 20.12, 22.54, 20.52, 19.92, 22.18, 22.01, 21.82, 23.38+, 21.47, 20.83, DNF, 21.29, 21.54, DNF, 19.38, 21.61, 22.54, 21.27, 29.84, 22.65, 25.40, 22.28, 21.43, 24.82, 17.09, 20.20, 24.23, 23.39, 21.29, 21.14, 20.51, 20.66, 24.91, 20.03, 20.53, 26.65, 20.18+, 25.51, 21.24, 25.55, 28.03, 19.00, 26.79+, 19.32, 24.48, DNF, 28.95, 23.74, 19.46, 22.16, 22.61, 19.34, (32.21), 22.99, 27.42+, 25.93, 22.30, 18.99, 24.64, 21.82, 17.46, 19.11, 30.31, 25.20, 23.17, 23.21, 21.59, 19.54, 26.43+, 22.26, 20.26, 24.44, 24.59, 26.06, 20.33, DNF, 17.25, 24.47, 22.81+, 17.52, 21.91, 21.57, 20.94, 22.10, 25.96, 26.22, 22.73, 23.90, 21.38, 16.97, 26.78, 21.96, 24.85, 25.00, 20.40, 19.44, DNF, 25.63, 19.75, 21.76, 22.11, 25.41, 20.63, 18.91, 20.98, 21.20, 15.49, 19.76, 23.05, 20.86, 21.19, 23.09, 22.80, 23.26, 22.69, (14.55), 23.72, 26.25, 25.65, 23.83, 24.36, 22.99, 19.78, 24.81, 24.30, 23.50, 21.01, 20.89, 15.85, 21.64, 21.19, 20.59, 23.75, 18.58, 25.74, 23.43, DNF, 18.53, 22.42, DNF, 23.09, 24.99, 19.07, 23.21, 19.02, 28.64, 22.54+, 22.24, 23.94, 18.09, 24.70, 19.68, 26.33+, 22.42, 21.59, 24.40, 20.92, 23.15, 20.50, 19.02, 24.62, 16.90, 22.78, 20.52, 18.61, DNF, 17.75, 22.53, 22.74, 23.11, 25.27, 18.44, 21.99, 25.21, 26.23



It was fun to do, and lots of good practice for my upcoming comp. There were quite a few DNFs most of them where messed up G perms.


----------



## Skullush (Apr 7, 2012)

Round 200 - OH
*Session average: 27.23*


Spoiler



1. 31.36 
2. 25.06 
3. 23.97 
4. 31.73 
5. 34.36 
6. 28.51 
7. 26.91 
8. 35.58 
9. 29.61 
10. 21.97+ 
11. 29.63 
12. 23.55 
13. 28.59 
14. 26.78 
15. 28.05 
16. 25.88 
17. 22.14 
18. (20.61) 
19. 24.93 
20. 23.39 
21. 27.10 
22. 24.14 
23. 25.73 
24. 23.49 
25. 22.31 
26. 34.04 
27. 26.43 
28. 21.47 
29. 22.65 
30. 27.74 
31. 26.77 
32. 23.08 
33. 23.89 
34. 27.65 
35. 22.16 
36. 25.58 
37. 30.50 
38. 29.91 
39. 21.77 
40. 22.88 
41. 31.72 
42. (37.70) 
43. 27.67 
44. 32.47 
45. 31.29 
46. 23.04 
47. 27.76 
48. 30.31 
49. 23.86 
50. (21.09) 
51. 25.42 
52. (40.40) 
53. 27.25 
54. 32.29 
55. 26.92 
56. 23.83 
57. 34.76 
58. 25.13 
59. 24.62 
60. 29.67 
61. 29.51 
62. 28.64 
63. 27.75 
64. 28.64 
65. 27.56 
66. 28.53 
67. 32.94 
68. 22.66 
69. 28.05 
70. 31.56 
71. 31.22 
72. 26.93 
73. 26.92 
74. 25.73 
75. 25.33 
76. 30.48+ 
77. 25.36 
78. 26.30 
79. 33.79 
80. (36.46) 
81. 26.98 
82. 27.71 
83. 21.43 
84. 29.25 
85. (21.31) 
86. (53.68) 
87. 28.88 
88. 25.56 
89. (20.85) 
90. 23.46 
91. 30.10 
92. 28.03 
93. 24.51 
94. 30.56 
95. 27.13 
96. 22.00 
97. 27.52 
98. 33.81 
99. 28.22 
100. 33.43 
101. 28.03 
102. 24.19 
103. 25.24 
104. 26.72 
105. 27.72 
106. (20.43) 
107. 24.91 
108. 32.21 
109. (40.99) 
110. 24.53 
111. 29.52 
112. 25.73 
113. 23.59 
114. 25.01 
115. 30.08 
116. 24.30 
117. 30.49 
118. 23.73 
119. 26.61 
120. 32.42 
121. 27.37 
122. 27.91 
123. 23.13 
124. 23.94 
125. (20.94) 
126. 26.62 
127. 21.57 
128. (19.51) 
129. 27.57 
130. 26.51 
131. 23.40 
132. 33.96 
133. 27.85 
134. 24.78 
135. 21.45 
136. (37.07) 
137. 24.11 
138. 27.82 
139. 25.13 
140. (20.14) 
141. 30.81 
142. 27.02 
143. 22.10 
144. 21.97 
145. 28.60 
146. 26.36 
147. 23.15 
148. 27.28 
149. 26.86 
150. 23.73 
151. (35.65) 
152. 31.09 
153. (44.98) 
154. 25.50 
155. 33.63 
156. 24.38 
157. (36.26) 
158. 24.38 
159. 31.82 
160. 33.58 
161. 33.48 
162. 27.87 
163. 25.75 
164. 25.05 
165. 28.98 
166. 31.62 
167. 25.60 
168. 28.60 
169. 25.17 
170. 24.59 
171. 28.13 
172. 33.73 
173. (21.22) 
174. 29.13 
175. 23.36 
176. (19.29) 
177. 24.83 
178. 33.39 
179. 28.95 
180. 22.89 
181. 24.63 
182. 28.72 
183. 32.47 
184. 22.91 
185. 31.52 
186. 26.76 
187. (38.35) 
188. 27.10 
189. 25.84 
190. 23.16 
191. 23.91 
192. 27.35 
193. 26.93 
194. 26.09 
195. 27.83 
196. 25.70 
197. 31.70 
198. 31.13 
199. 30.73 
200. 30.12



My hand is sore.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 8, 2012)

Average: 23.97


Spoiler



times:


Spoiler



27.02, 28.89, 26.10, 19.30, 23.96, 19.98, 22.71, 24.04, 33.49, 19.78, 27.42, 20.25, 27.30, 30.22, 25.35, 17.04, 21.42, 22.14, 24.49, 20.70, 21.93, 30.36, 22.65, 32.46, 13.34[New PB + Forced OLL skip], 21.08, 18.96, 22.07, 24.78, 23.98, 24.07, 22.97, 24.49, 26.07, 21.12, 31.13, 24.64, 24.63, 24.76, 23.68, 17.58, 22.46, 26.00, 25.73, 26.07, 22.25, 22.19, 27.37, 22.63, 28.05, 21.04, 27.23, 21.01, 40.23, 20.37, 27.41, 34.23, 24.70, 21.90, 23.88, 25.38, 23.06, 26.29, 23.73, 24.52, 30.64, 22.46, 26.63, 23.15, 23.84, 21.45, 20.02, 28.60, 26.27, 15.71, 21.36, 27.43, 26.66, 18.83, 23.63, 21.98, 23.46, 21.20, 24.62, 22.92, 23.13, 21.39, 28.83, 46.66, 36.88, 23.06, 23.85, 25.00, 21.94, 28.38, 20.90, 28.54, 17.79, 17.22, 20.69, 25.08, 22.97, 23.14, 27.33, 27.02, 24.73, 23.89, 28.74, 19.51, 28.10, 25.98, 27.10, 28.27, 24.26, 21.43, 25.93, 24.97, 26.79, 22.97, 20.06, 26.88, 20.36, 20.80, 26.41, 23.82, 20.87, 25.38, 24.97, 27.45, 19.05, 23.50, 22.17, 25.08, 24.54, 27.66, 19.63, 26.61, 21.72, 28.17, 25.17, 20.16[1 move cross on orange], 22.23, 25.91, 34.82, 29.09, 27.56, 27.34, 24.93, 24.79, 22.85, 26.47, 24.77, 24.39, 20.74, 21.12, 22.97, DNF(0.06), 21.70, 20.82, 26.47, 28.44, 17.74, 33.41, 21.28, 24.13, 29.32, 31.40, 22.09, 22.98, 20.35, 22.34, 22.57, 24.10, 23.07, 17.34, 22.05, 25.52, 21.96, 22.68, 20.96, 28.72, 19.82, 29.39, 23.90, 19.04, 23.47, 24.33, 17.62, 18.85, 19.14, 22.66, 21.35, 17.27, 18.67, 30.88, 20.22, 23.89, 22.09, 21.45, 21.02



Stats: 
number of times: 199/200
best time: 13.34
worst time: 46.66

current mo3: 21.52 (σ = 0.54)
best mo3: 17.79 (σ = 4.00)

current avg5: 21.52 (σ = 0.54)
best avg5: 19.72 (σ = 1.43)

current avg12: 20.93 (σ = 1.72)
best avg12: 20.54 (σ = 2.29)

current avg50: 22.95 (σ = 3.06)
best avg50: 22.95 (σ = 3.06)

current avg100: 23.84 (σ = 2.83)
best avg100: 23.76 (σ = 2.94)

session avg: 23.97 (σ = 2.91)
session mean: 24.15



Awesome. I had a PB (forced OLL skip into a J-perm), 2 sub-20 ao5s (I don't remember the last time I got one of those...) and a nearly sub-20 ao12 (would have been second ever).

We should do this (or at least an ao100) each week. That was fun! And I haven't seriously practiced 3x3 like this in ages.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 8, 2012)

I won't be able to compete in this round because my mom accidentally deleted a good portion of the 200 solves I had completed, and some kid absolutely ruined my cube.


----------



## Carson (Apr 8, 2012)

Foster Conklin said:


> I won't be able to compete in this round because my mom accidentally deleted a good portion of the 200 solves I had completed, and some kid absolutely ruined my cube.



At least you got the practice of doing the 200 solves... that is kind of the point of this thread anyway. Any idea what your average was?


----------



## JCVP11 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Round 200*

Straight from qqtimer:

number of times: 198/200
best time: 16.40
worst time: 32.15

current avg5: 22.27 (σ = 0.85)
best avg5: 19.73 (σ = 1.56)

current avg12: 21.83 (σ = 1.75)
best avg12: 20.54 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 22.56 (σ = 2.15)
best avg100: 22.52 (σ = 2.10)

session avg: 22.98 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 22.99

Pretty Good.. Sub 23!! Many sub 20 times 

IDK how to add Spoiler :?/ .. SOmeone teach me for next tym.. ..


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 8, 2012)

JCVP11 said:


> *Round 200*
> 
> IDK how to add Spoiler :?/ .. SOmeone teach me for next tym.. ..



You can either 'Go Advenced' rather than quick reply, and there you can find a spoiler tag (the gray square on the right), or, if you don't want to load the advenced reply, you can simpy click on the quote tag and replace the word QUOTE with the word SPOILER.


----------



## JCVP11 (Apr 9, 2012)

TheWitcher said:


> You can either 'Go Advenced' rather than quick reply, and there you can find a spoiler tag (the gray square on the right), or, if you don't want to load the advenced reply, you can simpy click on the quote tag and replace the word QUOTE with the word SPOILER.



Thank You!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

*Round 200 Results*​

CoryThigpen	19.51
cubecraze1	21.38
Carson	21.80
Mike Hughey	22.34
Zyrb	22.62
JCVP11	22.98
Ickathu	23.97
TheWitcher	25.35
retep	26.33
Skullush (OH)	27.23
Brian Kremer	27.74

CoryThigpen is just one round away from graduating. Good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

fatboyxpc	17.64
Sillas	18.05
Mikel	18.85
Bilbo	19.57

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

I haven't finished my average yet; could I finish tomorrow and have them count?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 12, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 201st round:

R2 B2 U' L2 B2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 R D' R2 F' U' B' L R2 D2 F2
F R2 F' D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B' R2 U2 R' U' F' R2 U R D L' F' L2
F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D' R' F2 D L F U2 F U B' D'
U2 R2 D2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R F2 R2 F' D U L' U' R' F' L U L'
R' F2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' D R2 B' U' R U2 B' D' B' U
R2 U R2 D' L2 D F2 D2 U' F2 U' R F' L' F' D' L2 R2 B D R
R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' F L' U2 R' D2 F L' F2 U2 F2
L2 U2 F' R2 B D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 L B F D' F L' R2 B2 U' B2
F2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R U B2 L2 D' R2 B' L' F U
B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U F D2 B' F' R' D2 B U' L R'
D B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 D2 B' D L' R D2 L F D2 U L
D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 B U2 B F2 L B2 L2 U' F U L D U' F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I haven't finished my average yet; could I finish tomorrow and have them count?


 
I think that's very reasonable; let me know and I'll post them.

Congratulations to everyone who did finish!


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 9, 2012)

*Round 201*Average 19.99 (this is no joke.... what a pathetic way to graduate!)

23.36, 16.00, 19.42, 20.72, 25.72, 20.49, 19.38, 18.76, 13.32(NL PB), 21.92, 18.44, 21.36

I don't feel like I deserved this, so I'm going to stick around this thread for a while longer!


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 9, 2012)

can i do this too? im still doing 2 minutes solves because i'm new..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> *Round 201*I don't feel like I deserved this, so I'm going to stick around this thread for a while longer!


Considering one of your qualifying rounds was an average 180/200, I'm quite convinced you deserve it. You've proven yourself better than many of the other graduates. But even so, you're still quite welcome to hang around as an alumnus.



MethicSkull said:


> can i do this too? im still doing 2 minutes solves because i'm new..


Absolutely - all are welcome. Hopefully you'll see some quick improvement!


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 9, 2012)

MethicSkull said:


> can i do this too? im still doing 2 minutes solves because i'm new..



Maybe the Race to Sub-30 thread could be a better choice to start off with; then you can move to this race.


----------



## MethicSkull (Apr 9, 2012)

i already did these scrambles , ill do that one next.

1) 2.33.671
2) 2.15.549
3) 2.52.472
4) 1.58.254
5) 2.23.377
6) 2.05.711
7) 2.17.312
8) 2.07.444 
9) 1.59.510
10) 2.01.903 
11) 3.22.338 i messed up 
12) 2.12.553


----------



## emolover (Apr 9, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Maybe the Race to Sub-30 thread could be a better choice to start off with; then you can move to this race.


 
Nothin says you have to be sub 30 just like you don't have to be sup 20 to join.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 201

Average: 22.15

22.99, (DNF), 23.57, 20.33, 27.43, 25.35, 18.66, 17.73, 18.91, 22.97, 23.57, (17.68)

I was really disappointed with this average. Today I was really off my game, I was averaging about a second less than this but oh well. I got the DNF by accidentally turning a corner during the solve.


----------



## foolish (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 201
Average: *26.43*

28.86, 28.32, _(31.82)_, 28.66, 25.41, 25.36, 25.01, _(19.28) PLL Skip_, 27.52, 22.46, 26.43, 26.22


----------



## Carson (Apr 9, 2012)

MethicSkull said:


> i already did these scrambles , ill do that one next.



Or you could participate in both threads...


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 9, 2012)

Round 201
2H

Average: 23.42

26.25, (26.67), 21.94, 22.50, 22.89, 26.28, 22.03, (20.97), 23.83, 24.40, 22.65, 21.46


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 9, 2012)

round 201
average 21.74

21.46, 24.90, 26.13, 25.90, 19.39, 19.66, 20.21, 21.90, 22.49, 18.15, 23.25, 18.29 

this is why you warm up before you solve :fp


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 201

(25.47), 22.16, 20.98, 21.86, 23.43, 25.29, 18.59, 19.61, 18.49, (17.32), 19.23, 20.21 = *20.99*
Still got it.


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 10, 2012)

*Average: 27.39* :fp

26.72, 27.13, 27.81, 24.85, 30.34, 26.45, 29.55, 25.70, 28.30, (30.84), 27.03, (20.30)

I messed up the cross on both 30s and the 29...


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 10, 2012)

Carson said:


> At least you got the practice of doing the 200 solves... that is kind of the point of this thread anyway. Any idea what your average was?


 
No, sorry.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 10, 2012)

Round 201
Avg: 20.46

21.99, (22.64), 19.51, 22.43, 20.76, 20.38, 22.41, 18.31, 19.72, (18.02), 20.23, 18.82


----------



## retep (Apr 10, 2012)

*Round 201
Average: 25.35 (σ = 2.19)*
20.65, 25.04, 27.12, 27.83, (19.77), (30.07), 26.10, 27.26, 26.45, 24.69, 22.97, 25.37
woo got a sub 20 solve, don't get those very often yet lol


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 101*

*Round 101
Average: 26.20*

28.60 26.27 27.50 29.55 23.49 23.46 23.09 (21.82) 24.18 (31.99) 25.99 29.89


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 201
Avg: 27.00

26.57, 26.93, 28.62, 28.88, 27.76, (22.49), (30.49), 26.15, 26.92, 27.92, 27.48, 22.80

This is quite bad for me as an average. Oddly enough, my best time of the set, 22.49, was done while I was breathing through a contraction! (I think it's just false labour though as I'm not officially due for another 10 days but who knows... the pain woke me up this morning.) I think after giving birth, I'm going to have to join the sub-30 race.


----------



## Carson (Apr 11, 2012)

*Round 201
Average: 22.69*

Times:
22.98, 21.94, 24.11, 25.16, 27.40, 17.98, 20.72, 21.77, 19.11, 23.57, 23.77, 23.74
Boo


----------



## kbh (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 201
Average: 25.14

26.28, 24.24, 26.32, 24.99, 19.49, 21.56, 25.21, 25.06, 26.05, 26.84, 25.07, 26.64

The last six solves ruïned it...


----------



## Rune (Apr 11, 2012)

kbh said:


> Round 201
> Average: 25.14
> 
> 26.28, 24.24, 26.32, 24.99, 19.49, 21.56, 25.21, 25.06, 26.05, 26.84, 25.07, 26.64
> ...



You are joking?


----------



## kbh (Apr 11, 2012)

Rune said:


> You are joking?



No, that are actually pretty bad times for me.


----------



## retep (Apr 11, 2012)

kbh said:


> No, that are actually pretty bad times for me.


Every one of your solves is within 3 seconds (most within 2) of each other except for the 2 near the middle, its almost like saying "all my solves except my best ones ruined the average for me"...

Now it may be a bad average for you, I could see that, but saying the last 6 solves ruined it just doesn't make sense...


----------



## kbh (Apr 11, 2012)

retep said:


> Every one of your solves is within 3 seconds (most within 2) of each other except for the 2 near the middle, its almost like saying "all my solves except my best ones ruined the average for me"...
> 
> Now it may be a bad average for you, I could see that, but saying the last 6 solves ruined it just doesn't make sense...



Yeah, you may be right, but the last 6 just felt even more worse, probably because of the 19 and 21 in the first half.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 11, 2012)

Round 201
Average:
00:50.46

12:	(00:59.23)	x
11:	00:52.58	x
10:	00:47.27	x
9:	00:44.35	x
8:	00:47.00	x
7:	00:50.85	x
6:	00:54.19	x
5:	00:53.87	x
4:	00:46.28	x
3:	00:56.91	x
2:	(00:40.23)	x
1:	00:52.78	x

I feel like I am rushing my solves but I also feel like im going way to slow :S


----------



## Mikel (Apr 11, 2012)

*Average: 18.62*
Round: 201
Alumni
18.30, (21.36), 18.84, 20.59+, 15.72, 21.25, 20.56, 15.41, 16.90, (12.81) 
Last solve was an x-cross into an easy 2nd pair.


----------



## emolover (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 201 (One handed)
Average: 22.75

20.93, 19.38, 25.94, 32.63, 18.43, 21.99, 23.46, 24.76, 24.12, 21.72, 25.42, 19.77

Aww man, Carson beat me.


----------



## Carson (Apr 12, 2012)

emolover said:


> Aww man, Carson beat me.



I'm just quoting this because I don't think it appears in these forums as often as it should.



emolover said:


> Aww man, Carson beat me.



+1



emolover said:


> Aww man, Carson beat me.



And... overkill FTW.

Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 201
21.90
(18.03), 22.08, 23.17, 21.27, (24.76), 19.89, 21.70, 23.04, 21.36, 22.89, 23.78, 19.78

Average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 201 Results*​

CoryThigpen	19.99
Foster Conklin	20.46
Sir E Brum	20.99
cubecraze1	21.74
Mike Hughey	21.9
Zyrb	22.15
Carson	22.69
emolover (OH)	22.75
TheWitcher	23.42
kbh	25.14
retep	25.35
Brian Kremer	26.20
foolish	26.43
sneaklyfox	27.00
Alcuber	27.39
soldii3runit	50.46
MethicSkull	2:16.95

Congratulations to CoryThigpen, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.62

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 16, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 202nd round:

U2 F' L2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 B2 R' D F U B2 L B' R' B2 D
F2 U' B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D B2 D2 R' U B2 L2 U F U R U2 F
U2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D R' D L F' D2 U' F' L2 R F' R
U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U' F' R D F L F' U2 R' F'
F2 U2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U' F2 L' B F U R' D' B U'
L2 F' L2 B R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 L B2 U2 L U B2 U2 L2 B'
B2 F2 U2 L B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U B' F U2 L' B2 L2 U F2 R'
B' U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' R2 F L2 F' D L R' U2 B' D2 R2 F R B2
D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 D F' D2 R2 F L' D' R' D2 U L2
U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 F' L B2 R F D B2 R' U R2
D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D2 F D2 L' U' F L2 B' D2
B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U R2 U F' R2 B' R2 D' R2 F2 R' B' R


----------



## Carson (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 202
Average: 21.07*

Times:
19.13, 20.13, 22.98, 22.78, 24.38, 23.56, 17.24, 18.53, 25.33, 16.68, 28.35, 16.35
I can't really complain, this was a good average for me. I do get annoyed that I always seem to get a few really horrible solves whenever I get really nice solves too. Normal distribution strikes again...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 202
21.28
23.25, 22.39, (26.18), 23.09, 19.87, (18.60), 24.76, 21.28, 19.18, 19.77, 20.29, 18.91

Aww man, Carson beat me.


----------



## retep (Apr 12, 2012)

*Round 202:
Average: 23.68 (σ = 2.22)*
(28.96), 25.10, 22.03, 23.08, 27.11, (20.41), 23.29, 26.18, 25.65, 20.72, 20.92, 22.71
improvement


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 202

Average: 21.19

21.89, 18.70, (17.67), 20.07, (24.56), 19.48, 20.90, 24.38, 23.56, 21.40, 20.18, 21.30

I am really happy with this, almost a 1 second improvement. I know where I could have done better but still overall good, getting closer.


----------



## foolish (Apr 12, 2012)

Round 202
Average: *26.25*

28.38, 26.37, 26.11, 24.74, 31.49, 20.74, 26.24, _(17.55) PLL Skip_, 26.42, _(31.89)_, 26.02, 25.98

New PB but my average is improving so slowly :l


----------



## emolover (Apr 13, 2012)

One handed

Current Average of 12: 20.99
σ: 4.08
Best Time: 16.89
Worst Time: 31.24
Individual Times:
21.85, (31.24), 24.10, 18.89, 23.04, 23.39, 21.08, 19.00, 19.00, 17.64, 21.96, (16.89)

Yeah! I beat Carson this round!

This average was really "lucky" with mostly edge perms, T, and Rb which are fast OH perms for me.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 202

Average: 23.74

21.96, 24.63, 22.72, (26.69), 20.91, 22.49, (19.54), 25.73, 25.25, 26.54, 25.15, 22.01

I really need to get better at my cross.....and maybe finally lube my FII...
My first 3 solves could have easily been sub 20 if it wasn't for my cross.


----------



## square-3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 202

Average: 19.49

(26.34), 20.54, 19.23, (15.52), 21.46, 19.06, 19.05, 17.56, 21.80, 21.51, 17.18, 17.49

Inconsistent but sub-20


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

Round 202

Average : 43.34

42.21, 41.52, 45.61, 43.71, 49.25, 45.21, 38.51, 42.12, (52.71), [31.72], 45.11, 40.10

New PB single


----------



## Carson (Apr 13, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> Round 202
> 
> Average : 39.38
> 
> ...



Either the times you listed are incorrect or the average is incorrect. I get 43.34 based on those times...


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

I might of did the math wrong or left out a number while adding them up.


----------



## Carson (Apr 13, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> I might of did the math wrong or left out a number while adding them up.



What timer do you use?


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't have a real timer or computer, I use my PS3 for internet and tthe stopwatch on my phone as my timer and individually do each timed solve and use a calculator to average them out. I think using my phone may be delaying my time a second or two.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 13, 2012)

soldii3runit said:


> I might of did the math wrong or left out a number while adding them up.


 
... or subtracted somewhere between 5 and 10?


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

CoryThigpen said:


> ... or subtracted somewhere between 5 and 10?


 I don't cheat, and even if I do, a 39 average wouldn't make a difference. Even if I cheated down to 30 seconds, I would still be the worst contestant.

When adding up the 12 numbers, I left one of them out on accident, and subtracted 12. That one mistake resulted in the 4 second error.

I'll double check the numbers next time.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 14, 2012)

> When adding up the 12 numbers



You do know that the best and worst times of the average a omitted while calculating the average, Right?
An average of 12 is the middle ten times.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Foster Conklin said:


> You do know that the best and worst times of the average a omitted while calculating the average, Right?
> An average of 12 is the middle ten times.


 
If you use a timer, doesn't it calculate the average of 12 for you, or does it still subtract the two numbers?


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 14, 2012)

Foster Conklin said:


> You do know that the best and worst times of the average a omitted while calculating the average, Right?
> An average of 12 is the middle ten times.


 
Thnx, now I know, maybe that was the real problem.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202
avg: 20.27
19.11, 19.68, 21.65, (22.30), (18.42), 21.39, 20.31, 21.14, 20.00, 19.28, 19.84, 20.53

A tiny bit of improvement! 



> If you use a timer, doesn't it calculate the average of 12 for you, or does it still subtract the two numbers?


It calculates the average after subtracting the two times.



> Thnx, now I know, maybe that was the real problem.


You're welcome


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 14, 2012)

average 22.74
22.04, 18.36, 26.04, 17.55, 29.28, 19.87, 17.72, 35.43, 23.01, 20.47, 25.13, 25.51 the 35 ruined it the average went from 20's to 22's


----------



## Skullush (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202 - OH
*Average of 12: 26.08*
1. 28.78 
2. 22.65 
3. (20.42) 
4. 30.92 
5. 23.52 
6. 20.67 
7. 24.49 
8. 24.58 
9. (39.39) 
10. 27.12 
11. 27.27 
12. 30.78


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 14, 2012)

*Average: 24.52*

22.72, 23.87, (26.83), 24.43, 26.05, 26.41, 24.52, 24.08, 22.51, 25.11, 25.46, (21.14)

I actually warmed up this time


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202
Avg: 24.41

25.37, (26.59), 24.40, 24.65, 23.78, 25.91, 23.85, 25.00, (22.31), 25.65, 23.10, 22.41

I'm still here. Still having contractions but still here.


----------



## Naillig (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202

Average: 19.86

Times: 21.77, 17.76, 18.64, 19.73, (25.92), 19.16, 20.43, 17.19, 22.47, 20.44, (15.89), 21.02


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202
2H

Average: 25.06

25.23, 24.46, 27.42, 24.96, 25.08, 25.18, (29.73), 22.13, 22.46, 25.54, 28.12, (19.65)

=/


----------



## JillianFraser (Apr 14, 2012)

Round 202
Average: 18.65
16.70, 18.07, 18.47, 16.26, 19.06, 22.64, 19.14, 19.26, 17.08, 17.67, 20.19, 20.88


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Round 202
Cube: GuHong 2

1. 19.14
2. 23.08
3. 19.07
4. 19.96
5. 19.72
6. 21.25
7. 22.98
8. 23.28
9. 22.25
10. (18.34)
11. 22.62
12. (25.01)

Average of 12: 21.34 (Personal Best)


----------



## Mikel (Apr 16, 2012)

*Average: 20.37*
Round 202
Alumni
20.15, 17.94, 22.58, 18.22, 25.30, 33.59, 24.43, 16.28, 19.46, 21.63, 16.65, 17.30
Absolutely horrible.


----------



## Petezorzz (Apr 16, 2012)

*Round 202
Average: 18.68*

17.28, 17.46, 18.72, 18.66, 19.74, (20.06), 19.50, 19.89, (14.75), 19.52, 16.12, 19.90

Comment: Not bad, after coming back from a 2 week break or so.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2012)

*Round 202 Results*​

JillianFraser	18.65
Petezorzz	18.68
square-3	19.49
Naillig	19.86
Foster Conklin	20.27
emolover (OH)	20.99
Carson	21.07
Zyrb	21.19
Mike Hughey	21.28
god of rubic 2	21.34
cubecraze1	22.74
retep	23.68
Guitarcam96	23.74
sneaklyfox	24.41
Alcuber	24.52
TheWitcher	25.06
Skullush (OH)	26.08
foolish	26.25
soldii3runit	43.34

JillianFraser and Naillig are one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	20.37

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 19, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 203rd round:

D2 L2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F L B2 U2 B' F' U R' D' L2
R2 B R' U' R D F U B' D2 R D2 L U2 F2 L U2 R' U2 L2
F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L2 U2 B' F' U R' D' L' D B' R B2 U
R L2 U2 D' F' D' L D R' U' D2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B R2 D2
B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 F L2 B' F D F2 R U B D' L2 B2 D2 U2
D2 U2 L2 F D2 L2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 L B' L' B U L2 R F' U2 R2
L2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 F2 U' B' F D2 L D2 F D F2 R' U'
L' U D L2 B' L2 U' B' L F R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 B2
D2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D U2 B2 F2 L' U2 R D L U2 R' B U R'
D' R B2 R2 U D2 R B' U2 R' B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 U' R2
L2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 U F2 D B' L D2 U2 L D2 F' R B' L'
B2 U2 L R' U2 R B2 R' F2 L R' D' L2 F2 U' F U' R' B' F2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203
23.11
27.54, 21.27, 22.20, 23.68, 22.23, 23.08, 22.76, (27.99), (19.58), 20.90, 24.87, 22.52

Absolutely hideous.


----------



## CoryThigpen (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203
Average 19.71

15.00, 21.77, 21.63, 18.53, 20.03, 18.70, 24.45, 16.45, 17.69, 24.47, 18.55, 19.33


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203
Average: 20.56

Times:
19.50, 18.64, 22.71, 16.93, 24.42, 21.26, 21.10, 16.53, 20.27, 23.64, 22.37+, 19.20

Closest I have been to sub-20 in the thread. Would have been 20.36 without the +2.


----------



## TheWitcher (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203
2H

Average: 22.72

22.13, 21.02, 24.69, 24.92, 21.12, 22.26, 21.25, 26.91, (16.85), 23.39, (26.94), 19.57

Nice  new PB.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203

Average: 21.00

21.90, (18.49), 21.92, (23.14), 20.89, 20.35, 23.10, 20.98, 21.27, 20.16, 19.93, 19.53

Sad times. I was really hoping for a 20.xx average this time, I can't seem to get more than three sub-20 solves per Ao12. I guess you could call this improvement.


----------



## MeshuggahX (Apr 16, 2012)

Round 203

Average - 19.29

*Times*
19.89, 18.42, 17.25, 17.31, 20.71, *14.07*, 23.28, 16.51, 15.55, *25.36*, 20.15, 23.79+

I lose focus on some solves resulting in a bad time. Need to fix that.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 203

Average 19.48

26.59, 19.09, 19.77, 16.04, 19.86, 18.61, 20.32, 21.95, 18.75, 19.30, 21.07, 15.99

yaaaaaaaaay my first sub 20 average for this competition


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 17, 2012)

round 203
24.72, 21.10, DNF(24.56), 23.52, 19.95, 23.73, 22.53, 19.83, 21.08, 27.67, 21.66, 25.08

session avg: 23.10 (σ = 2.32)

just horrible...


----------



## kbh (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 203

Avg: 23.42

21.72, 26.31, 22.35, (20.23), 24.30, 22.00, 25.26, 22.98, 20.94, (30.49), 23.17, 25.17

Just normal, but without sub20's


----------



## foolish (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 203:
Average: *26.38*

22.82, 30.45, _(32.58)_, 24.84, 29.74, _(20.37)_, 29.45, 26.51, 23.88, 25.55, 26.53, 24.05

N-Perms .....


----------



## Skullush (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 203 - OH
*Average of 12: 25.56*
1. 26.31 
2. 28.01 
3. 23.01 
4. (30.40) 
5. 23.53 
6. 25.85 
7. 29.13+ 
8. 23.72 
9. 24.48 
10. (21.88) 
11. 28.08 
12. 23.49


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 17, 2012)

Round 203:
AVG:20.24
19.42, 21.95, 21.90, (16.85),(22.76), 21.34, 20.44, 19.09, 18.71, 19.85, 20.92, 18.83

.03 seconds of improvement!


----------



## Naillig (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 203

Average: 20.12

Times: 17.87, 18.58, 18.78, 21.34, 16.83, DNF, 25.19, 17.90, 21.09, 20.52, 23.13, 16.84

I stuffed up this round. Looks like I'm going to stick around for a bit more.


----------



## square-3 (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 203:

Average: 19.99

19.68, (26.11), (14.73) Personal Best, 16.46, 25.03, 21.04, 19.36, 19.23, 16.09, 19.50, 20.83, 22.64


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 18, 2012)

AVG: 16.20
15.79
17.77
16.96
14.90
15.85
16.95
15.54
15.92
15.71
23.50
14.70
16.60

Consistent, except for that crappy 23.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Apr 18, 2012)

Round 203:
average: 27.38
25.68 (24.19) 26.03 27.68 31.00 (31.35) 27.25 28.61 27.58 24.22 27.55 28.16

I'm not anywhere close to sub-20, but I am past sub-30, so here I am.


----------



## Braydon (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 203:
average: 25.90

28.02, (31.12), 28.42, 26.33, 22.23, 26.88, 25.78, (20.92), 26.29, 28.30, 22.17, 24.57


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 19, 2012)

*Round 203*

*Round 203
Average: 28.49*

26.83, (45.39), 31.66, 27.52, 26.16, 27.65, 24.53, 24.91, 37.80, (20.67), 30.01, 27.83


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

*Round 203 Results*​

cubecraze1	19.48
square-3	19.99
Naillig	20.12
Foster Conklin	20.24
Carson	20.56
Zyrb	21.00
TheWitcher	22.72
gd of rubic 2	23.10
Mike Hughey	23.11
kbh	23.42
Skullush (OH)	25.56
Braydon	25.90
foolish	26.38
cubingawsumness	27.38
Brian Kremer	28.49

square-3 is one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

IMSLOW1097	16.20
MeshuggahX	19.29
CoryThigpen	19.71

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 23, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 204th round:

R' F' R2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 F U L2 U D2 L2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2
F2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 F2 D U2 B2 L F R D R' B R U2 L2 R2
U2 B D2 F R2 F' D2 F D2 F' R2 U F L' U2 R2 F D2 U' F2 U
R' F U D2 R' F' L' D' L' B D2 L D2 R D2 L2 F2 U2 L' U2 R2
U' R D2 L' B R2 U L2 B2 L D F2 D' L2 F2 B2 U B2 D L2 U'
U' B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 U2 L2 U L' B' D B2 F' D2 B2 D' B'
U2 F2 U2 F2 R D2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' D F R' D R' U L F' L2
F2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 U B U' F L' F' U2 F U' B R'
R2 B' R2 B2 F U2 F' R2 F L2 D2 L' D2 R U' L U' F' D2 F'
D2 F2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 U L2 D' B R' U' B U' F' L' R2 F U'
U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 U F R2 D R B2 R D' U' B R'
F2 R2 L U' D2 L2 B' D L' D R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B2 U' D2 L2 F2


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 204 

Average: 18.89

22.01, 20.22, 19.35, 19.58, (16.78), 19.22, 17.68, 18.76, 17.00, (23.82), 17.30, 17.75

Damn straight. Now I need to do that every time, new PB Ao12 (and PB Ao5).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 204
22.77
23.31, 21.62, 22.60, (21.43), 22.54, 21.66, 22.77, 24.95, 23.41, (25.53), 21.64, 23.17

Terrible. No solves under 21. Surprisingly low average considering that, though.


----------



## foolish (Apr 19, 2012)

Round 204
Average: *26.14*

27.02, 28.95, 23.82, 24.05, 29.22, _(30.03)_, 25.86, 27.98, _(22.99)_, 24.37, 25.95, 24.18


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 20, 2012)

(25.70), 22.43, 24.36, 24.29, 21.43, 24.39, 22.06, 24.44, 20.70, 20.51, (18.68), 22.60

current avg12: 22.72 (σ = 1.57)

pretty disappointing because I just did a 21.74 average of 100 before this


----------



## JillianFraser (Apr 20, 2012)

Average: 19.02
16.34, 20.51, 18.91, 16.39, 15.51, 17.34, 19.30, 21.11, 18.19, 21.09, 22.26, 21.01


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 204

Average: 19.69

18.26, 19.68, (22.00), 20.13, 21.38, 20.26, 17.78, 20.03, 20.79, 19.72, 18.92, (17.55)

That end locked it in for me!  let's go sub-20 at Yale!


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 20, 2012)

Round 204
AVG:19.30 PB!

(21.08), 20.65, 19.00, 20.10, 20.82, ((17.65), 19.62, 18.37, 17.74, 20.19), 18.29, 18.25
Also new pb of 5: 18.30


----------



## Carson (Apr 20, 2012)

*Round 204
Average: 22.21*

Times:
25.88, 22.52, 22.38, 22.04, 20.69, 19.60, 25.16, 21.66, 20.37, 39.99, 20.20, 21.21

Comments: Wasn't really happy with this one... It felt really bad, but looking at the times now, it wasn't as horrible as I thought, with a couple obvious exceptions. The 39.99 was an N perm that I spontaneously "unlearned." I eventually gave up on it and did it "2 look." I filmed this one, go figure it wouldn't be one of my better averages.

Video:


Spoiler


----------



## Mikel (Apr 20, 2012)

*Average: 18.78*
Round 204
Alumni
17.93, 18.97, 18.59, 17.97, (21.52), 19.65, 19.80, 15.78, 21.19, 19.81, (14.86), 18.06


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 20, 2012)

yay first 
average 21.36
21.58, 21.52, 27.66, 19.72, 19.53, 20.20, 25.88, 20.83, 21.93, 22.77, 18.90, 19.62
I think i forgot how to cube


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 21, 2012)

I think this is the most bizzarre average I have ever recorded. Crazy (for me) new pb among some of my worst solves in weeks. 

24.59, (24.79), (12.38), 23.41, 19.22, 21.91, 17.85, 17.10, 16.64, 17.05, 15.34, 19.34


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 21, 2012)

*Average: 24.55*

26.26, 23.12, 26.33, (22.38), 22.50, 23.06, 22.39, 25.84, 25.18, 24.03, (27.31), 26.82


----------



## Brian Kremer (Apr 21, 2012)

*Round 204*

*Round 204 
Average of 12: 28.24
*

27.80 34.39 28.49 25.87 (36.99) (20.80) 27.62 24.66 31.41 26.45 31.37 24.42

Wrong PL on the 36.99, followed by a PLL skip. The 31.37 was also a PLL skip.  Following Carson's lead with the video... This isn't too bad for me considering I tend to do worse when I record myself.

Video


Spoiler


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 21, 2012)

11.41 
18.70
17.13
16.48
13.50
16.34
15.86
20.14
18.51
14.43
16.68
13.25

AVG=16.09

this could have been a lot faster.


----------



## kbh (Apr 22, 2012)

23.49, (26.63), 24.29, 23.79, 21.89, 24.03, 22.90, (19.66), 22.16, 24.06, 22.08, 21.48 = *23.02*

Just average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2012)

*Round 204 Results*​

Zyrb	18.89
JillianFraser	19.02
CubeRoots	19.25
Foster Conklin	19.30
BlueDevil	19.69
cubecraze1	21.36
Carson	22.21
god of rubic 2	22.72
Mike Hughey	22.77
kbh	23.02
Alcuber	24.55
foolish	26.14
Brian Kremer	28.24

Congratulations to JillianFraser, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

IMSLOW1097	16.09
Mikel	18.78

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 26, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 205th round:

R2 D2 B L2 B R2 B D2 L2 D2 F2 R B U F' L' D F2 L B
D' L2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 F2 U B2 F D2 L U' B' D2 L' F2 L D2
U2 R2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B' F2 D' L' F2 U2 B' U2 B' D'
R' U2 R F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R F' D' R' F' D' R B' R' U' F'
L' U2 R' U2 R D2 R U2 B2 L2 F D L U' L' D L' B D F2
U2 F L' B D2 B' R' U' L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L D2 L2 D2 R2
L2 D2 L D2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 F' R B' U' F' R U' B2 R' U
B' D2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 R2 F' L2 F' U L2 U2 B2 R' F U L2 U2
U2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D2 F2 R U R' D' F R B2 U L' B2
F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' R' B2 U L2 D F L2 R2 D2 B
B2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 L' F2 D2 F2 U B U' L D B L' F' L
R D2 F2 D2 F' U2 F' L F' U D2 R2 B R2 B2 R2 U2 F R2 B' U2


----------



## foolish (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 205
Average: *26.57*

27.52, 23.14, _(22.38)_, _(30.74)_, 26.83, 29.28, 25.59, 29.77, 26.58, 26.72, 24.21, 26.03

I'm stuck at ~26 seconds average for too long... Maybe I should finally start learning Look Ahead or Full OLL :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 205
23.30
(28.01), 23.47, 25.18, 21.93, (17.90), 23.65, 24.25, 22.38, 21.80, 23.14, 22.46, 24.76

Awful. Some days I'm just really really slow.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 205
AVG: 18.67 PB!!
18.40, (16.95) (PLL skip), 17.93, 19.07, 17.66, 18.01, 18.72, 19.75, 19.77, (20.82), 18.52, 18.85

This was amazing. PB avg of 5 and 12. There was only one sup 20 time.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 205

*Average: 19.20*

20.07, 19.77, (14.66), (31.04), 18.23, 21.08, 19.87, 16.11, 19.97, 17.99, 20.51, 18.37

That was a good round for me (with a nice 3rd solve). I think it's a PB ao12.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 23, 2012)

Round 205

Average: 19.93

(17.42), (21.85), 21.59, 20.29, 17.92, 21.14, 17.77, 18.93, 21.50, 17.86, 20.70, 21.64

Pretty sketchy, but good enough. I've been doing a lot of 4x4 recently so I haven't practiced as much, hopefully this will remind me what lack of practice does.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 23, 2012)

*Average: 20.11*
Round 205
Alumni
(14.91), 21.65, 20.66, 22.90, 21.72, 20.46, 17.22, 15.84, 19.77, 21.83, 19.05, (24.33)
Very bad. I had some randomly good singles though.


----------



## Carson (Apr 24, 2012)

*Round 205
Average: 22.30*

Times:
21.47, 26.79, 22.82, 19.05, 20.86, 19.39, 24.15, 20.41, 21.75, 27.22, 24.35, 20.95


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 205, OH

27.77, 29.46, 25.47, 34.37, 32.13, 26.13, 28.83, 27.09, 33.02, 21.21, 36.81, 26.91 = 29.15


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Round 205

19.46, 20.71, 24.47, 25.12, 30.27, 20.67, 21.90, DNF(22.17), (17.14), 20.95, 24.55, 17.56

Average: 22.57

horrible :/


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 24, 2012)

average 21.15
20.77, 22.70, 24.44, 21.07, 24.81, 20.97, 17.51, 23.20, 18.80, 22.49, 19.58, 17.50

yuk


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 24, 2012)

*Average: 24.70*

23.61, 20.60, 24.13, 24.14, 24.39, 27.32, (30.22), (18.98), 26.17, 24.37, 27.75, 24.54

18 was nice, but PLL at low 15 -_-

On 30 I dropped the cube XD


----------



## kbh (Apr 25, 2012)

Round 205
22.24, 25.83, 25.37, 25.49, 22.60, (26.42), 26.24, 21.39, (16.18), 22.34, 23.50, 23.42

Avg: 23.84

At least I like that 16:/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 205 Results*​

Foster Conklin	18.67
BlueDevil	19.20
Zyrb	19.93
cubecraze1	21.15
Carson	22.30
god of rubic 2	22.57
Mike Hughey	23.30
kbh	23.84
Alcuber	24.70
foolish	26.57
JianhanC (OH)	29.15

Foster Conklin, BlueDevil, and Zyrb are just one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	20.11

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 30, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 206th round:

D' R2 D' L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 D' F' U2 R2 B L' R' D' L R' D'
U' B' D R D F D B' L U' B2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 B2
L' F2 B2 D F2 R' D' B R2 F R2 U F2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 B2
B2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 U2 R2 B' F U' R F' D2 L' D2 F D' L F'
U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 D' R U' B' D U2 F' R D2 B U'
R2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' B2 R' B R2 B2 L' U' R' D2 U' B D2
D F2 D' R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 L2 B D L' R B2 U2 L D2 F L' R2
U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L B2 L' R' D2 L D R D L2 U' R B L2 B2
R F2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B2 R F' D2 B L' U' L D' R' U'
L2 F2 U L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B2 R U2 B D F D2 B2 D U R2
R2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 L D2 U2 F' D' R B F' U
F R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 R' F D F R' U' L' B D' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 206
21.65
(18.97), 23.10, 23.49, 21.26, 21.89, 21.89, 22.54, 20.92, 20.10, 19.72, (23.72), 21.59

Not bad for me.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 206, OH

33.42, 33.39, 25.35, 30.06, 35.23, 30.63, 40.26, 22.38, 34.85, 36.74, 28.12, 30.84 = 31.86

Sloppy. I'm going to be around for a long time


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 206
Average: 20.67*

Times:
17.37, 21.20, 23.74, 22.01, 19.52, 21.77, 17.98, 19.62, 24.68, 21.55, 21.93, 16.47

24.68 was an incorrect pll. This one would have defintely been sub-20 if not for a few mistakes. Oh well, it's still a good average for me, so I will take it.

Video:


Spoiler


----------



## retep (Apr 26, 2012)

*Round 206
Average: 24.81 (σ = 1.40)*
26.31, 25.10, (28.43), 22.71, 25.44, 23.96, 24.47, 27.44, 25.31, 23.66, 23.71[PLL skip], (21.82)

Just finished learning full OLL so the recognition time during OLL was much longer than it should be.


----------



## Zyrb (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 206

Average: 20.73

(17.39), 18.08, 19.59, 18.16, 21.83, 19.40, 19.26, 26.14, 21.63+, 21.89, 21.29, (DNF)

I started off so well and then completely lost it in the end. The 26 came from a random slice move during OLL, from then on I just kept destroying the average. So close to graduating, but if I'm not there yet, I'm not there. One more small note is that I re-lubed my cube with Lubix and stickered it with half-bright stickers, and they are both a great buy.


----------



## JonathanH (Apr 26, 2012)

My 3x3 was stolen like 5 hours ago (along with my cellphone) -.- so i had to use my 4x4, but it was legit...

(26.87), 24.38, 18.47, 18.81, (18.29), 23.07, 20.32, 21.79, 20.84, 21.06, 19.34, 20.08

Average: 20.82
best time: 18.29
worst time: 26.87


----------



## Skullush (Apr 26, 2012)

Round 206 - OH
*Average of 12: 25.61*
1. 23.85 
2. (21.67) 
3. 27.35 
4. 29.40 
5. 24.31 
6. 22.32 
7. 28.88 
8. 24.73 
9. 25.42 
10. (36.13) 
11. 27.03 
12. 22.80


----------



## Naillig (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 206

Average: 20.17

Times:
17.49, 20.87, 16.41, 16.25, 21.81, 20.62, 25.89, 21.12, 21.03, 20.45, 17.19, 24.69

Did alright I guess, but I know that I could have done way better.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 27, 2012)

*Round 206*

21.58, 19.96, 19.54, 18.74, 23.43, 23.63, 25.83, 21.71,(17.57), (25.99), 21.35, 20.87

Average of 12: 21.66

Pretty happy with this average except the couple of 25's :/


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 27, 2012)

Average 22.82
26.65, 23.43, 20.05, 16.79, 22.85, 28.72, 21.20, 21.83, 27.93, 22.87, 19.52, 21.88
Fail. . .

How to get a 26.65 second solve 1. Do a bad cross 2. do bad f2l 3. forget the oll 4. do pll 5. stop the timer


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 206


12:	00:31.35	x
11:	00:32.30	x
10:	00:31.22	x
9:	00:32.88	x
8:	00:29.51	x
7:	00:36.81	x
6:	00:33.38	x
5:	[00:38.17]	x
4:	(00:25.93)	x
3:	00:28.76	x
2:	00:33.44	x
1:	00:26.37	x

10 of 12:
00:31.60


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 206
Average: 24.04

24.62, 24.18, 27.20, 20.25, 20.20, 26.12, (27.89), 27.53, 26.40, 19.64, 24.28, (18.90)

Some good and bad times. Decently good average for me, also considering I'm terribly sleep deprived and my sleep-wake schedule is all messed up thanks to the newborn.


----------



## Cubetastic (Apr 27, 2012)

12: 00:26.76 
11: 00:26.52 
10: 00:24.14 
9: 00:26.93 
8: 00:28.58 
7: 00:25.18 
6: 00:25.14 
5: 00:22.79 
4: 00:29.71 
3: 00:24.32 
2: 00:25.70 
1: 00:20.93 

Average: 00:25.56

Started out good, the 28 and 29 second solves were because of this one alg that's too long, I'll have to find a better one.


----------



## BlueDevil (Apr 27, 2012)

Round 206

*Average: 19.32*

16.49, 22.57, 18.87, 15.79, 15.53, 23.62, 22.97, 15.13, (15.07), (24.42), 21.07, 21.14

OK... I have a serious problem here. Other than one solve (the 18.87) all my times were either sub-17 or sup-21. I may stick around here for a few more rounds until I get my insane inconsistency worked out.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 206-Speed

Best average of 12: 25.57
1-12 - 26.43 29.46 27.45 24.12 27.51 (29.51) 25.06 (21.12) 24.69 26.77 21.25 22.92




Meh


----------



## kbh (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 206
21.10, 20.73, 21.73, 19.02, 23.85, 25.37, 21.91, 21.23, 25.46, 22.34, 20.13, 21.55

Avg: 21.99 

NICE


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 28, 2012)

*Round 206*

*Avg. 20.50*

(18.28)
19.03
20.97
23.72
19.18
19.78
20.03
21.46
21.21
20.80
(25.28)
18.86

I missed a few weeks, been kinda busy, but looks like I've picked up right where I left off...


----------



## foolish (Apr 28, 2012)

Round 206
Average: *24.64*

25.14, 25.67, 25.04, 24.46, 22.79, 23.89, 23.17, 25.98, _(19.30)_, 23.74, _(26.80)_, 26.56

Wow, pretty good for me. New non-lucky single PB and finally no 30+.


----------



## JCrown (Apr 30, 2012)

Average : 21.56


23.04, 17.43, 22.80, 19.41, 23.33, 22.53, 21.18, 24.21, 18.40, 28.23, 18.96, 21.76


----------



## Alcuber (Apr 30, 2012)

*Average: 23.16*

25.88, 23.47, 21.84, 24.76, 27.10, 23.56, *17.32, (17.21), (DNF), 20.21, 21.63, *25.78

Pretty good average. Two 17s in a row?  19.72 average of 5. First sub-21 and sub-20. I can't believe it, no skips either :O. Just pure awesomness

DNF was an A-perm fail (24.33)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2012)

*Round 206 Results*​

BlueDevil	19.32
Naillig	20.17
TeddyKGB	20.50
Carson	20.67
Zyrb	20.73
JonathanH	20.82
JCrown	21.56
Mike Hughey	21.65
god of rubic 2	21.66
kbh	21.99
cubecraze1	22.82
Alcuber	23.16
sneaklyfox	24.04
foolish	24.64
retep	24.81
Cubetastic	25.56
tx789	25.57
Skullush (OH)	25.61
soldii3runit	31.60
JianhanC (OH)	31.86

Congratulations to BlueDevil, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 3, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 207th round:

L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 F D2 U L2 R' B U F R' U R F
F2 D' U' B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' L' D F' R2 F' R' B' D' U' L
B L2 D2 B R2 B U2 F U2 F D U2 B' U' B2 L' R' F' D
L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 D F' U2 F2 R' D2 F U B D2 L
F' L D R2 L' F R B D R L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D'
B U' D L' U' L B L' D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 L2 B2 D2
D2 F' L2 B U2 F L2 F' U2 L' U' R' U2 R2 U F L D2 F' R
U' R2 D2 L2 U' R' F2 U D2 F2 R2 D2 B D2 R2 F U2 B D2
D B2 U R2 U R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F U R U F2 R D R F2 R2
F' U2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 R2 U2 F2 D' L F2 U' B' U F' D2 R2 U'
B2 L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B R B' L2 U2 L F R' B L2
L2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 L' U L2 B' U R U2 B' R2 D2


----------



## Carson (Apr 30, 2012)

*Round 207
Average: 20.55*

Times: 20.14, 20.41, 21.10, 25.62, 22.93, 14.30, 21.18, 18.16, 19.81, 21.06, 19.52, 21.16

25.62 = Messed up Z perm... did random m/u turns until it was fixed
14.30 = PLL skip


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2012)

Round 207
22.98
19.73, 23.44, 24.23, (25.72), 22.60, 25.04, (19.36), 24.34, 20.40, 21.64, 25.48, 22.86

I've been practicing a lot of 2x2x2; it seems like that makes me slower at 3x3x3.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 1, 2012)

19.70, 19.58 [nearly perform wrong sune and g perm] , 23.10, (24.60), 20.25, 19.50, (13.98) oll skip, lots of yelling after this solve - my PB, 16.81 another nice solve , 21.07, 19.31[n perm], 20.37, 21.64

And the average is...................20.13 (σ = 1.65)

Noooooooo, not sub 20 

Best average so far. Made my day


----------



## Alcuber (May 1, 2012)

*Average: 23.76*

22.82, (31.72), 27.50, 20.99, 27.51, 17.67, 20.33, 22.31, 27.38, 24.48, (17.05), 26.62

2 More 17s wat  17.67 was NL, 17.05 was a PLL skip. Very inconsistant average :/


----------



## JianhanC (May 1, 2012)

Round 207, OH

30.13, 31.92, 32.52, 36.66, 26.69, 27.36, 29.51, 30.77, 22.33, 26.09, 25.04, 31.90 = 29.19


----------



## TheWitcher (May 1, 2012)

Round 207
2H

Average: 23.66

(19.74), 24.87, 24.74, 21.84, 23.36, 25.86, 23.67, (26.34), 23.91, 21.42, 24.71, 22.23


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 1, 2012)

Round 207
Average: 24.61

24.16, (30.52), 22.97, 25.20, 25.23, 26.75, 26.75, 26.19, (20.91), 22.59, 23.39, 22.89

24.16 - lost a few seconds from trying to decide which N-perm to use as I'm in the process of learning a new alg for this one
30.52 - made a few mistakes in F2L and really messed up my flow
the two 26.75 in a row - a real coincidence... that is not a mistake or typo and they were two different scrambles

A couple of those could have been sub-20 except I got nervous near the end whenever I felt I was going to get a good time. I'm surprised the average isn't that bad (for me anyway) but was really hoping to do better.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 1, 2012)

*Round 207*

12: 00:22.25 x 
11: 00:21.72 x 
10: 00:24.78 x 
9: 00:22.44 x 
8: 00:25.90 x 
7: 00:24.29 x 
6: 00:20.17 x 
5: 00:15.74 x  New PB, PLL Skip and the f2l felt really fast to me.
4: 00:22.98 x 
3: 00:22.17 x 
2: 00:23.56 x 
1: 00:22.92 x 

*Average: 00:22.41*


----------



## BlueDevil (May 2, 2012)

Round 207-Alumni

Average: 19.41

(21.95), (16.61), 20.82, 19.87, 19.84, 18.99, 20.50, 19.54, 17.70, 20.50, 17.45, 18.89

Definitely not as good as I would have liked...


----------



## Mikel (May 2, 2012)

*Average: 18.82*
Round 207 
Alumni
15.97, 18.63, (24.79), 22.41, 18.15, 16.38, 23.59, 17.04, 20.39, 17.44, (15.01), 18.15
Uggh. Its finals week. Next I'll have to start preparing more for Kansas


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 3, 2012)

*Round 207*

*Avg. 19.87*

18.63
21.66
(22.21)
19.06
19.25
21.28
19.21
(17.28)
19.00
18.88
21.09
20.61


----------



## kbh (May 3, 2012)

Round 207


AVG = 20.34
18.82, 23.71, 20.16, 18.89, 22.57, 22.00, 19.57, 22.54, 19.54, 19.48, 18.99, 19.64

I started to look ahead last week and it works pretty nice;p
Getting closer...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2012)

*Round 207 Results*​

TeddyKGB	19.87
god of rubic 2	20.13
kbh	20.34
Carson	20.55
Cubetastic	22.41
Mike Hughey	22.98
TheWitcher	23.66
Alcuber	23.76
sneaklyfox	24.61
JianhanC (OH)	29.19

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.82
BlueDevil	19.41

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 7, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 208th round:

R2 B' D2 U2 F L2 B2 F R2 U2 F R' F2 U' B2 D2 F U' L' D2
D' L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D B2 F2 R U' B D L2 F2 D2 F D'
F' D2 F2 U L' B R D R2 F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L B2 R2 D2
L' D2 L F2 U2 L' U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D R2 U' L' F L2 B2 F' L2
F' R2 B2 F' L2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U' F R2 D2 F R' D2 L' D2 F
D' U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D F2 D' R' U2 B2 U R' B' U B' D2 B
L2 U2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 R2 F2 U' F' R' D' R' F2 R B F D2
D F2 R2 B2 U B2 D F2 U' R2 U L D2 R' B R2 F' U' F D2 R
D B2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D B2 L' D' R2 F R F L R2 F2 U
D' R2 U2 R2 D' L2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 B D' U F L2 D R' B F' U2
F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F' U R2 B2 L2 U' R' U2 B2
B D F2 L F B' R' U2 D F' R2 U' D L2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 B2 D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 3, 2012)

Round 208
21.99
(25.50), 23.29, 24.41, 21.18, 20.79, 19.77, 24.14, 19.74, (19.24), 22.03, 19.57, 24.98

I'm a little surprised this was even sub-22. So many of the solves were so awful, with turning mistakes all over the place.


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 3, 2012)

Round 208
Average 19.55

19.75, 18.23, 17.17, (23.34), (16.72), 18.25, 20.77, 19.44, 19.19, 19.33, 20.13, 22.31


----------



## BlueDevil (May 3, 2012)

Round 208

Average: 19.17

18.11, 17.10, 17.24, (16.51), 19.57, 20.79, (23.12), 22.12, 17.66, 18.26, 21.17, 19.64

I need to stop getting so many counting sup-20s. :/


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 3, 2012)

*Round 208*

Avg. 20.15

(14.75)
19.61
17.72
22.72
20.47
19.75
20.09
22.02
17.66
21.19
(22.77)
20.22

The 14.75 was an OLL skip


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 4, 2012)

Round 208
Average: 22.17

21.97, (28.24), 24.31, 22.74, 25.07, 21.19, 23.11, (18.70), 18.92, 20.49, 20.70, 23.24

This is awesome!!! New PBs Ao12 and Ao5 = 20.04! So close to sub-20 Ao5. Could be that I just re-lubed my Guhong and it feels great!


----------



## Carson (May 4, 2012)

*Round 208
Average: 21.13*

Times:
19.13, 22.46, 25.28, 20.79, 22.45, 21.21, 21.79, 18.10, 20.79, 38.25, 19.26, 17.52

meh


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2012)

Round 208, OH

28.98, 31.17, 27.76, 22.25, 22.17, 24.46, 23.87, 28.06, 23.44, 29.86, 21.46, 36.06 = 26.20

Major progress, these new tensions are really nice when gotten used to. Last solve killed it.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 4, 2012)

Round 208
2H

Average: 23.57

22.74, 24.43, 22.59, 22.56, (21.25), 25.63+, 22.84, 25.79, (26.18), 21.94, 22.54, 24.64


----------



## Skullush (May 5, 2012)

Round 208 - OH
*Average of 12: 26.67*
1. (32.98) 
2. 29.75 
3. 29.72 
4. 23.51 
5. 25.23 
6. 23.93 
7. 32.34 
8. (20.09) 
9. 22.59 
10. 29.82 
11. 22.84 
12. 27.00


----------



## Cubetastic (May 5, 2012)

*Round 207*
12: 00:24.39 And the fail 
11: 00:20.48 Thinking i can still make sub 20, so close and one solve left! 
10: 00:19.96  Now I'm thinking I might reach sub 20.
9: 00:20.78 
8: 00:19.25 
7: 00:20.84 
6: 00:18.34  Confidence boost, no skips, just really fast f2l!
5: 00:21.10 
4: 00:20.53 
3: 00:20.46 
2: 00:21.95 
1: 00:19.71 Great way to start the average!

Average: 00:20.65

Lots of great solves, I was staying so close to 20 seconds the whole time!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 5, 2012)

Round 208

22.15, 21.50, 22.59, 17.60, 25.14, 20.51, 19.26, (26.77), 20.99, 19.50, (16.60), 20.50

Average: 20.97

Okayish average... hate that 26 though...


----------



## Alcuber (May 5, 2012)

*Average: 23.86*

22.56, 22.26, 22.29, 27.07, 29.73, 20.11, 27.68, (34.65), 22.29, 25.00, 19.58, (18.08)

Both 22.56 and 18.08 were PLL skip...

Counting 29 :fp


----------



## PlayerTP (May 5, 2012)

Round 208

Average - 19.90

21.85, 16.22, 21.37, 20.44, 19.04, 21.46, 26.10, 18.36, 19.65, 21.61, 18.18, 17.07

Started to warm up at the end.


----------



## ROFL (May 5, 2012)

I'm getting back into cubing after about a year and a half off. After a week of cubing I'm close to where I was when I stopped, so I decided this would be a great way to stay focused.

12:	23.87	
11:	20.43	
10:	23.30	
9:	13.77	PB single. Sune and a PLL skip
8:	23.00	
7:	23.36	
6:	28.84	
5:	25.89	
4:	22.17	
3:	18.59	
2:	25.26	
1:	23.45	

Average: 22.93


----------



## cubelover111 (May 6, 2012)

ROUND 208
Average: 18.66
]12)00:19.11
11)00:16.83
10)00:19.68
9) 00:18.36
8) 00:18.56
7) 00:21.21
6) 00:17.57
5) 00:18.53
4) 00:18.96
3) 00:16.09
2) 00:21.47
1) 00:17.77


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 6, 2012)

average: 18.98
17.14, 20.30, 19.94, 18.66, 21.48, 27.57, 17.06, 15.83, 18.96, 18.14, 20.05, 18.03


----------



## BlueDevil (May 6, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Round 208
> 
> Average: 19.17
> 
> ...


 
Funny thing is. Just one day later (yesterday) I did a mean of 3 ao12's [for the lower-time race thread], and it was an 18.19! and I only had 2 sup-20s and one 20.00 in all 36 solves. I think this thread/race is bad luck for me


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 7, 2012)

*Round 208*

*Round 208
Average: 24.74*

24.22, 22.79, 22.95, 30.94, 25.10, 29.62, (35.73), 28.59, 20.40, (18.29)[PLL Skip], 21.87, 20.95

These include a a new PB AO5 and AO3 for me! Very good after about a week off cubing.



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 18.29
worst time: 35.73

current avg5: 21.07 (σ = 0.74)
best avg5: 21.07 (σ = 0.74)

current avg12: 24.74 (σ = 3.74)
best avg12: 24.74 (σ = 3.74)

session avg: 24.74 (σ = 3.74)
session mean: 25.12


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 7, 2012)

*Round 208*
*Average: 23.37*

21.33, 26.71, (31.35), 20.67, 27.67, (18.41), 28.82, 22.85, 22.28, 22.23, 22.56, 18.59

Such inconsistency :/


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 7, 2012)

24.05 / 23.44 / 27.68 / 20.46 / 24.19 / 17.02 / 18.94 / 22.69 / 19.05 / (15.66) / 18.94 / (DNF)

Cube: DaYan ZanChi (blk)
Avg: 21.65

Lucked out with the PLL skip. The cube is a bit loose so I'm overshooting some turns.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2012)

*Round 208 Results*​

cubelover111	18.66
cubecraze1	18.98
PlayerTP	19.90
TeddyKGB	20.15
Cubetastic	20.65
god of rubic 2	20.97
Carson	21.13
Toquinha1977	21.65
Mike Hughey	21.99
sneaklyfox	22.17
ROFL	22.93
Musicalboy2	23.37
TheWitcher	23.57
Alcuber	23.86
Brian Kremer	24.74
JianhanC (OH)	26.20
Skullush (OH)	26.67

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

BlueDevil	19.17
CoryThigpen	19.55

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 10, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 209th round:

L2 D2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F U2 F' L2 R' U2 L U' B' L2 F' U2 L2
R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 R B' D L D' U' F L F2 R
U' F2 R2 D' U L2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L B L' U' R D' F R F D
U2 L F2 L' R2 D2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F' D' R U' R2 U' R' U2 F' U2
U L U2 D' L2 D R' D2 F' L2 F2 D B2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 L2 U'
B L2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 U F R' F' R F D2 L2 B'
U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L U2 L2 B D' F L U L2 D2 R' B D'
U' R' U F' B' U2 R' F L' F2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2
F2 D2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D B F' U' F2 L' U' B U F' R'
L2 U' F2 B U F R' B2 L' U2 B2 D B2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U'
B2 L2 D2 L2 R U2 R U2 F2 R D' F' D B' U' L2 U' F2 R F'
U R2 U F' U D R2 F' R2 L F L2 U2 F' L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2012)

Round 209
22.34
21.27, 24.22, (28.63), 19.88, 19.47, 25.78, 22.56, 21.92, (18.99), 23.98, 23.12, 21.25

My very bad solves always seem to do me in.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 7, 2012)

Round 209
2H

Average: 23.66 lol again...

21.81, 27.02, 20.45, 20.79, (18.13), 23.05, (DNF(26.17)), 24.04, 22.95, 24.80, 24.96, 26.75


----------



## Carson (May 8, 2012)

Round 209
Average: 22.05

Times:
21.48, 18.01, 21.34, 27.57, 21.12, 21.49, 26.10, 23.82, 21.75, 21.81, 19.30, 22.26

Only one counting sub-20
Three... yes, THREE screwed up crosses.


----------



## cubelover111 (May 8, 2012)

Round 209:
Average:17.49 (maybe its my pb)
21.06, 17.09, 15.13, 17.27, (13.95), 15.54, 18.93, 18.18, 20.98, (21.99), 14.46, 16.23


----------



## JianhanC (May 8, 2012)

Round 209, OH

32.50, 24.92, 31.24, 24.74, 29.75, 36.37, 25.52, 22.35, 26.85, 33.59, 21.84, 33.11 = 28.46

:fp


----------



## Alcuber (May 8, 2012)

*Average: 26.71*

26.97, 26.82, 28.81, 26.29, 27.76, (18.69), (31.28+), 30.01, 30.67, 25.22, 21.55, 23.71

UGH, I don't know how I can fail an average so hard... Just... awful


----------



## Sillas (May 8, 2012)

Average of 12: *17.40*

16.72, (20.54), 17.10, 16.69, 15.60, 15.90, 19.64, 16.97, 20.07, 18.61, (14.91), 16.73


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 8, 2012)

Carson said:


> Only one counting sub-20
> *Three... yes, THREE screwed up crosses*.


 
I would suggest working on your cross


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 8, 2012)

Round 209
Average: 23.41

23.17, (19.93), 21.90, (26.73), 21.63, 25.67, 21.76, 25.77, 25.18, 24.60, 21.62, 22.77


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 9, 2012)

Round 209
White/Yellow Cross

Average: 26.540

24.661, 24.092, 28.755, 24.782, 27.071, 31.282, (31.711), 23.986, (21.521), 29.306, 25.491, 25.969+

Just graduated the sub-30 average, so my new goal is sub-20. Hopefully it won't take me long.


----------



## Skullush (May 9, 2012)

Round 209 - OH
*Average of 12: 26.44*
1. 24.46 
2. 30.74 
3. 25.57 
4. 23.68 
5. 23.41 
6. 27.52 
7. 28.52 
8. (32.48) 
9. 23.87 
10. 31.18 
11. 25.46 
12. (19.56)


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 9, 2012)

*Round 209*

*Round 209
Average: 26.68*

28.80, 25.07, 25.88, 23.08, (18.73), 25.46, 27.58, 30.40, (34.87), 28.59, 25.12, 26.85



Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 71/72
best time: 18.73
worst time: 52.82

current avg5: 28.61 (σ = 1.78)
best avg5: 24.54 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 26.68 (σ = 2.18)
best avg12: 25.77 (σ = 2.46)

session avg: 28.59 (σ = 3.29)
session mean: 28.88


----------



## ROFL (May 9, 2012)

Round 209:
Average: 22.72

18.54, 25.65, 24.97, 24.42, 23.83, 21.93, 21.85, 22.74, 22.93, (25.88), 20.38, (17.62)

On a side note, had my first sub-20 Ao5 earlier, 19.88


----------



## kbh (May 9, 2012)

Round 209
Average: 19.28

16.81, 19.11, 15.46, 20.66, 20.63, 20.07, 18.15, (22.25+), 20.85, 21.38, (12.85), 19.67

WHATTT?? an counting 15 and 16?
And a 12 seconds pb


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 9, 2012)

*Round 209*

*Avg. 20.02*

22.08
22.21
(23.06)
17.90
20.21
17.96
20.72
(15.93)
21.40
22.28
16.09
19.34

So close...


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2012)

*Round 209 Results*​

cubelover111	17.49
kbh	19.28
TeddyKGB	20.02
Carson	22.05
Mike Hughey	22.34
ROFL	22.72
sneaklyfox	23.41
THeWitcher	23.66
Skullush	26.44
iReviewCubes	26.54
Brian Kremer	26.68
Alcuber	26.71
JianhanC (OH)	28.46

cubelover111 is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	17.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 14, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 210th round:

R2 U F2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U R' F' D' U F2 L' D B F2 R2
B' U2 B' L2 B' F2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' F' L F' L' R2 D R B2 L'
L2 D L2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 B R2 B L' D U2 B D2 B2 R'
B2 F2 D L2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U B' F' D' L R2 F L2 R U' F'
R2 U2 F R2 B R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 U B L F' L2 D'
L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' R' B L' B' R2 D B F R2 D2
R' U2 B D L' D2 F2 L2 F' U' B' D2 F U2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 R2 B'
B U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 B L2 U F U B2 L B' D R' B2 U2
U D' F U L2 B2 L' U' B' R' B2 L B2 D2 R' L2 B2 D2 R' B2
D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 D' R' B F' R2 U2 R F' U R2 B
B' L D B U' R' D L' B2 L' F2 L2 D2 B' R2 U2 D2 B L2 B L2
L D2 B U F2 R' D L U L B U2 R2 F' L2 F' R2 F U2 B2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2012)

Round 210
21.60
(17.98), 22.44, 20.56, 21.82, (26.02), 23.27, 24.25, 23.02, 19.05, 20.03, 18.75, 22.84

Well, it's a little better than I've been doing lately, anyway.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 10, 2012)

Round 210
2H

Average: 23.34

23.15, 21.62, 28.11, 20.66, (18.96), 24.18, 21.33, 22.74, (29.22), 25.31, 19.99, 25.34+


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 10, 2012)

Does my sub 20 expire because I missed a week?


----------



## foolish (May 10, 2012)

Round 210
Average: *25.91*

28.03, 22.59, 25.58, 26.24, _(18.16)_, 29.01, 26.45, 27.01, _(29.13)_, 19.62, 27.98, 26.59

Seems like I missed some rounds since this isn't displayed at "Recent Threads" anymore


----------



## Skullush (May 10, 2012)

Round 210 - OH
*Average of 12: 25.82*
1. 25.01 
2. 30.85 
3. 25.53 
4. 24.52 
5. 24.23 
6. (21.06) 
7. 29.51 
8. 21.43 
9. 25.91  
10. 26.68 
11. (33.07) 
12. 24.49


----------



## ROFL (May 11, 2012)

Round 210:
Average: 23.57

22.67, 25.64, (33.01), 21.08, 21.39, 24.34, 25.31, 19.69, 26.03, 26.72, 22.82, (19.32)


----------



## danman08 (May 11, 2012)

round 210
Avg-27.53

28.42
29.51
14.53(best)
33.38
26.99
28.60
29.03
38.79(worst)
27.06
25.44
19.61
26.59


----------



## Carson (May 11, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Does my sub 20 expire because I missed a week?



No


----------



## JianhanC (May 11, 2012)

Round 210

29.16, 26.61, 26.39, 25.86, 25.17, 26.31, 25.04, 21.09, 21.30, 25.73, 22.44, 28.72 = 25.36

Really consistant.


----------



## Carson (May 11, 2012)

*Round 210
Average: 22.68*

Times:
22.34, 23.95, 20.37, 24.94, 19.63, 22.25, 19.01, 20.66, 23.87, 25.05, 24.16, 24.65

Averages like this really make me furious. Its not that 22.68 is such a horrible average, but I have been making a lot of improvment (at least in my opinion) lately, but my averages in this thread are certainly not showing it. I had a couple of sub-20 averages warming up for this, and then I end up with only two sub-20 solves? grrrr!!!!!


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 11, 2012)

Average 18.40
18.74, 18.36, 17.07, 23.19, 18.02, 17.41, 21.40, 17.79, 15.71, 17.27, 15.31, 22.25
holy crap. This felt epic. That 16 average of 5


----------



## Alcuber (May 11, 2012)

*Average: 24.76*

24.57, (18.73), 23.52, 23.04, 21.72, 30.35, 21.66, 23.54, 21.58, 28.12, (35.73(Pop)), 29.49

I quit.



Spoiler



Just kdding. I don't give up that easily

But Averages like this are the ones that make me rage. It was going fine until the end where everything goes wrong


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 11, 2012)

Round 210

18.18, 16.91, 21.21, 22.69, (22.95), 19.02, 19.82, 19.19, 17.95, 19.48, (16.84), 19.02 (Last solve H perm saved my life - my quickest PLL)

current avg12: 19.35 (σ = 1.65)

First sub 20 average in this race... Extremely extremely happy.

Thought I wasn't going to do it in the first few solves...


----------



## cubelover111 (May 11, 2012)

Round 210
Average: 18.15
18.75, 18.90, 18.35, 16.44, (15.38), 18.83, 17.32, (23.50), 19.72, 18.69, 17.73, 16.81
O yeah I have graduated. time to go the race to sub-15


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2012)

Round 210
Average: 23.57

23.87, 22.14, 22.94, (26.47), 24.56, 26.02, 24.23, 22.22, 23.60, 24.58, (19.30), 21.58

Lock ups kill me...


----------



## Guitarcam96 (May 11, 2012)

Round 210
Average: 22.51
22.33, 22.45, (25.86), 21.75, 22.94, 25.41, 17.98, 23.36, 22.15, 23.51, (17.69), 23.18
Did better than the last time I did this(thank you Lubix Zhanchi........). Both sub-20 solves we're non-lucky with easy cross and f2l. The rest we're either cross fails or G-Perm lock ups.


----------



## Carson (May 11, 2012)

Fun statistic: I have participated in 98 rounds of this thread.


Spoiler





```
Round	Time
32	29.23
33	29.98
34	28.18
35	29.73
36	30.63
37	31.55
38	29.56
40	27.67
41	31.00
42	31.79
43	27.72
44	28.35
45	31.23
47	30.43
50	28.47
51	29.55
121	28.11
122	29.40
123	27.85
124	26.28
125	31.80
127	26.72
128	28.23
131	27.55
132	25.97
134	27.56
135	28.51
136	24.62
137	25.15
138	26.70
139	28.56
140	26.13
141	26.34
142	25.15
143	23.33
144	24.21
145	24.90
146	26.52
147	23.30
148	24.01
149	26.69
150	26.17
151	25.45
152	24.43
153	24.57
154	24.87
155	23.32
156	22.94
157	25.22
158	24.73
159	23.08
160	25.90
161	25.26
162	26.33
163	23.26
164	25.47
165	23.68
166	23.16
167	23.68
168	23.77
169	24.20
170	22.61
171	22.06
172	25.91
175	25.12
176	24.71
177	22.73
178	22.73
179	24.59
180	21.41
182	21.78
183	24.31
184	22.53
185	22.45
186	22.03
187	26.15
188	22.87
189	23.52
190	21.25
191	21.09
192	21.84
193	21.28
194	23.34
195	21.47
196	22.46
198	22.17
199	23.75
200	21.80
201	22.69
202	21.07
203	20.56
204	22.21
205	22.30
206	20.67
207	20.55
208	21.13
209	22.05
210	22.68
```


----------



## Sillas (May 11, 2012)

Round 210
Average: _16.98_

18.19, 17.97, 16.63, 15.95, (18.34), 17.79, 17.47, 16.93, 17.71, 14.87, (13.94), 16.26


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 12, 2012)

Round 210
Avg: 23:54

21.93, 27.47, 22.91, 23.84, 24.25, 21.09, 23.47, 23.82, 23.38, (28.43), (20.10), 23.28


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 12, 2012)

*Round 210*

*Round 210
Average 26.57*

26.91, 29.44, (31.28), (20.60), 24.06, 24.54, 24.07, 28.65, 25.66, 28.46, 28.71, 25.19




Spoiler



stats: (hide)
number of times: 42/42
best time: 20.60
worst time: 39.60

current avg5: 27.59 (σ = 1.67)
best avg5: 24.22 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 26.57 (σ = 2.11)
best avg12: 25.68 (σ = 2.75)

session avg: 27.24 (σ = 2.89)
session mean: 27.43

31.51, 28.07, 32.24, 26.88, 27.28, 22.64, 22.17, 32.32, 30.95, 24.82, 25.44, 25.52, 29.33, 33.25, 25.09, 25.33, 32.40, 24.96, 27.85, 24.07, 39.60, 25.16, 33.38, 25.82, 29.33, 25.43, 22.52, 23.66, 24.93, 32.46, 26.91, 29.44, 31.28, 20.60, 24.06, 24.54, 24.07, 28.65, 25.66, 28.46, 28.71, 25.19


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 12, 2012)

*Round 210
Average: 22.67*

(31.57+), 19.10, 23.58, 23.58+, 23.57, 25.30, 21.36, 20.72, 18.99, 25.36, (18.83), 23.41, 25.30

My nose was really itchy on the first solve. -.-
Worst first solve ever. X.X


----------



## Carson (May 13, 2012)

Musicalboy2 said:


> My nose was really itchy on the first solve. -.-
> Worst first solve ever. X.X



Oh, I hate that so much. That... or trying to fight off a sneeze until the solve is finished.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 13, 2012)

*Round 210*

Avg. 20.03

20.55
20.69
19.34
19.68
20.59
(20.86)
19.06
18.47
(18.40)
20.63
20.56
20.75

Can you say consistency? What are the odds my worst solve was sub-21 yet my average wasn't sub-20?


----------



## Toquinha1977 (May 13, 2012)

Dayan Zanchi. Still overshooting turns.

23.40 / 21.06 / 24.11 / 23.36 / 22.19 / 19.00 / 22.56 / 23.63 / 26.72 / 20.09 / 21.27 / 22.13

Average: 22.38

EDIT: Just for fun and practice, I ran through the same set of scrambles and my average was actually higher. Looks like it's more practice and training as opposed to casual solves for me.


----------



## Mikel (May 13, 2012)

*Average: 18.14*
Round 210
Alumni
17.94, 16.96, 18.59, 16.40, (21.84), 20.05, 20.94, 17.47, 17.16, (16.08), 18.59, 17.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2012)

*Round 210 Results*​

cubelover111	18.15
cubecraze1	18.40
god of rubic 2	19.35
TeddyKGB	20.03
Mike Hughey	21.60
Toquinha1977	22.38
Guitarcam96	22.51
Musicalboy2	22.67
Carson	22.68
TheWitcher	23.34
immortalchaos29	23.54
ROFL	23.57
sneaklyfox	23.57
Alcuber	24.76
JianhanC	25.36
Skullush (OH)	25.82
foolish	25.91
Brian Kremer	26.57
danman08	27.53

Congratulations to cubelover111, who graduates this round!

cubecraze1 is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	16.98
Mikel	18.14

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 17, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 211th round:

U L' F2 R U' L2 F' U B' U R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F2 D2 F'
U B2 D' L2 D F2 U' L2 D2 L2 U B' L2 D2 R' F R' D2 L'
D R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U R2 B2 U L' F D' F2 R B' F2 R' D2 U
B2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' F2 R U R2 D L2 R' F D L2 B' F2
D2 L F' L U B2 R F D B2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2
R F2 L' U2 R' U2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' B' U' R2 D' U L' U B
D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 R2 B' L R B' U F L' B' D F2
D' F' U' R2 L B U B U2 F2 B' U2 R2 B U2 D2 L2 U2
U2 L' B' L2 U' L B2 U L B' U2 B L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2
U2 B2 D2 B R2 B D2 B' D2 F2 L2 D R F2 L2 R' D R2 B L D2
B2 D U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' B L2 U' L F U2 R2 B R' U'
F2 U2 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F R2 U2 F' R' F2 L' U' B' R' F2 D B' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2012)

Round 211
21.80
19.68, 20.24, 19.96, 22.51, 26.51, 19.51, 21.45, (26.66), (18.80), 24.90, 20.65, 22.62


----------



## MeshuggahX (May 14, 2012)

Round 211

Average - 20.08

*Times*
32.16, 21.92, 22.89, 18.20, 12.28, 21.43+, 17.72, 20.86, 17.76, 19.28, 20.12, 20.62

This was so bad, I don't know what I was doing on the first solve.

I did my first reconstruction on my 12.28 solve, it had an OLL skip.



Spoiler



z2 // Inpection
L D' U R' F L // Cross
U' R U' R' U' L' U' L // F2L 1
L U' L' // F2L 2
y U2' R U R' // F2L 3
U' L' U2' L y U' L U L' // F2L 4
R' U' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' U R U2// PLL
View at alg.garron.us


```
HTM    ETM    HTPS    ETPS
 48     50    3.91    4.07

Time: 12.28
```


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2012)

Round 211
Average: 22.31

22.79, 21.72, (25.84), 20.00, 20.60, (18.73), 25.47, 24.23, 25.15, 21.98, 21.56, 19.64

Had trouble controlling my cube... it'd do random turns on me. Probably would've been 1-2 secs faster on a lot of those solves.


----------



## Skullush (May 15, 2012)

Round 211 - OH
*Average of 12: 27.45*
1. (21.54) 
2. 25.20 
3. 30.06 
4. 26.20 
5. 25.29 
6. 26.79 
7. 28.20 
8. (31.23) 
9. 28.05 
10. 30.65 
11. 26.77 
12. 27.31


----------



## danman08 (May 15, 2012)

Round 211

*18.65*(first sub 20 in my life )

12:	15.64	
11:	24.10	
10:	16.38	
9:	19.30	
8:	22.70	
7:	17.52	
6:	19.27	
5:	17.00	
4:	22.15	
3:	12.41	
2:	10.67
1:	26.43


----------



## Sillas (May 15, 2012)

Round 211
Average: 17.58

16.47, 19.22, 16.10, (15.91), 16.94, (22.03), 16.90, 18.02, 17.34, 18.79, 19.50, 16.54


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 15, 2012)

danman08 said:


> Round 211
> 
> *18.65*(first sub 20 in my life )
> 
> ...


 
Whoa... I'd like to know how you did that... I mean go from 27.53 in the last round to this...


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 15, 2012)

average:19.77
21.65, 16.02, 20.27, 15.54, 21.41, 21.22, 18.71, 23.03, 21.20, 19.74, 15.23, 21.95

WooHoo Graduated  now sub 15 here I come


----------



## JianhanC (May 15, 2012)

Round 211, OH

25.79, 27.16, 25.89, 24.44, 24.87, 30.79, 22.93, 24.41, 24.31, 29.27, 26.38, 26.34 = 25.89


----------



## cubelover111 (May 15, 2012)

Round 211 (ALUMNI)
Average: 16.99
16.52, 16.77, 18.29, 16.81, 19.08, 17.44, 16.15, 16.87, 16.78, 17.12, 17.17, 15.85


----------



## Alcuber (May 15, 2012)

*Average: 25.83*

25.33, 23.10, (31.20(Pop)), 26.67, 26.38, 27.76, 28.40, 24.32, (21.75), 23.02, 29.61, 23.72
:fp


----------



## Cubetastic (May 15, 2012)

Round 211
12: 00:22.37 
11: 00:19.93 
10: 00:23.07 
9: 00:25.42 
8: 00:20.96 
7: 00:19.85 
6: 00:22.48 
5: 00:26.00 
4: 00:22.15 
3: 00:25.41 
2: 00:21.34 
1: 00:19.72 

Average: 00:22.39
Not as good as last weeks but, I'll take it


----------



## TheWitcher (May 15, 2012)

Round 211
2H

Average: 22.07

22.45, (18.89), 21.95, 23.85, 21.20, (27.51), 26.54, 20.37, 20.73, 21.68, 18.93[PLL skip], 22.98


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 15, 2012)

Round 211
Avg: 22.64

22.86, 20.98, 23.68, 25.24, (28.28), 20.38, (18.70), 22.12, 22.09, 20.48, 26.33, 22.25



sneaklyfox said:


> Whoa... I'd like to know how you did that... I mean go from 27.53 in the last round to this...


 
Ditto. And not to mention with a 10 and a 12 second solve too.


----------



## ROFL (May 15, 2012)

Round 211:
Average: 21.16
22.70, 18.30, 23.62, (23.86), 18.19, 20.54, 22.24, 19.58, 23.22, 23.63, (17.71), 19.54


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 15, 2012)

Round 211

Average: 28.230

Times:
25.907
26.707
30.772
28.248
25.366
28.221
33.481
27.536
(24.645)
28.709
(37.96+) pop 
27.352


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 16, 2012)

Round 211

Average: 19.04 (σ = 1.81)

17.25, 20.31, 20.65, 18.10, (21.00), 20.46, 20.97, (15.15), 15.95, 20.84, 17.52, 18.34

Another sub 20 average


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2012)

*Round 211
Average: 20.94*

Times:
20.70, 22.83, 19.73, 19.32, 48.17, 23.70, 22.36, 18.29, 17.81, 18.44, 21.49, 22.52

Well... this is the first round in which I feel that I SHOULD have had a sub-20 average. The 48.17 was a pop, mid-pll, which I reinserted incorrectly. I was super paranoid for the next couple solves, so I didn't turn as fast as I should have.


----------



## foolish (May 16, 2012)

Round 211
Average: *24.42*

24.27, 22.74, 27.11, 26.05, 23.06, 28.49, _(29.34)_, 20.88, 26.77, 23.42, _(20.59)_, 21.41


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 17, 2012)

*Round 211
Average: 24.92*

29.02, (18.70), 23.82, 21.59, (40.33), 24.82, 27.48, 22.53, 24.40, 22.36, 30.02. 23.16

Dropped the cube mid solve on the 40.33...
Why is my first solve always terrible and my second close to my best?


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 17, 2012)

*Round 211*

*Round 211
Average: 28.25*

27.83, 27.37, 27.49, (37.10), 29.63, 29.41, 26.20, 27.76, (25.93), 26.62, 27.22, 32.92


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 17, 2012)

Round 211: One-handed

Average: 26.02

(29.67), 25.89, 29.42, 24.07, 29.24, (21.85), 28.83, 25.97, 23.50, 23.87, 26.31, 23.11


----------



## kbh (May 17, 2012)

Round 211:

Average: 20.98
21.79, 20.24, 22.13, 16.22, 26.05, 21.94, 22.16, 23.64, 20.83, 20.93, 18.78, 17.36

I was hoping for 20.00 - 20.50 :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

*Round 211 Results*​

danman08	18.65
god of rubic 2	19.04
cubecraze1	19.77
Carson	20.94
kbh	20.98
ROFL	21.16
Mike Hughey	21.80
TheWitcher	22.07
sneaklyfox	22.31
Cubetastic	22.39
immortalchaos29	22.64
foolish	24.42
Musicalboy2	24.92
Alcuber	25.83
JianhanC (OH)	25.89
Ninja Storm (OH)	26.02
Skullush (OH)	27.45
iReviewCubes	28.23
Brian Kremer	28.25

Congratulations to cubecraze1, who graduates this round!

god of rubic 2 is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cubelover111	16.99
Sillas	17.58
MeshuggahX	20.08

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 21, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 212th round:

B2 R2 D' L2 U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B F2 U' F R D' L U' B2 D'
L2 B R2 U2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B L2 B2 D R2 F' U' L U' F' R B F
U B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 L' U' F' L R' U' B2 U' F2 L
R F2 D B U' L2 F R D2 L F2 R2 F U2 D2 B2 R2 L2 D2
R2 B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B2 U L' B' U' R B R' F' L B' U' R
U2 L2 R' U2 L2 R D2 R' B2 L U2 B' F' U' L B2 R' B' L' D' R2
F R2 D2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 F' R2 B' L D B' L2 F2 D U2 L U' F2
F2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 R' D' R2 F' D2 L F L' F' R2
B D2 L2 B L D2 L F2 U' L' D2 R' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L2 F2
D' U' L2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U F2 R2 F D F U2 B' L B2 R' B' U
L2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 B' L2 F' L' F2 D2 U B2 L B2 U' B' U
B2 D2 U2 L B2 R' B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B U R2 F R2 D' L B' D2 F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2012)

Round 212
22.54
28.22, 22.74, 21.72, 22.05, (28.31), 23.84, 22.37, 18.71, 23.77, 19.62, (15.51), 22.32

Two absolutely terrible solves, three great ones, and a bunch that were just a little slow.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 17, 2012)

*Round 212*

*Avg. 19.65*

20.18
(22.63)
18.84
18.13
20.02
22.19
22.28
16.55
17.56
20.94
19.77
(16.47)

It's always nice to have a counting 16...


----------



## Carson (May 17, 2012)

*Round 212
Average: 21.31*

20.35, 21.05, 21.32, 24.24, 22.45, 23.09, 20.06, 22.58, 18.93, 20.02, 23.26, 18.22

This felt a lot slower than it actually was.


----------



## danman08 (May 18, 2012)

ROUND 212

*19.79* Getting better and better
i feel like sub 30 scrambles are harder than sub 20, just saying

17.07	
20.28	
18.17	
25.06	
24.71	
24.63	
20.10	
21.18	
19.39	
15.89	
15.57	
16.46


----------



## Skullush (May 18, 2012)

Round 212 - OH
*Average of 12: 28.10*
1. 20.18 
2. 30.83 
3. 31.97 
4. 28.53 
5. 32.66 
6. 27.18 
7. 30.95 
8. (19.20) 
9. (DNF(14.38)) 
10. 19.86 
11. 27.83 
12. 30.99 

Wasn't expecting this to be good, and it certainly wasn't, save a few nice single solves. Didn't warm up.


----------



## henkka (May 18, 2012)

round 212
CFOP

avg *28.86*

27.28
29.67
36.56
32.20
29.00
25.39
23.83
33.33
30.83
31.88
21.84
25.20

a few great solves for me, but I quess I'm going to be here for a while.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 18, 2012)

Round 212

20.42, 19.10, 17.73, 19.57, 19.18, 20.38, 16.44, 18.64, 17.06, (21.92), (15.54), 20.66

*current avg12: 18.92 (σ = 1.45)*

Extremely, extremely happy. A new cube for my main as well.

Officially sub 20 woohooo 

Gonna stay here for a bit longer though 

Also advice for others here, turning slowly, looking ahead and having little to no pauses during F2L helps immensely, it really works.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 18, 2012)

Round 212:

Average: 23.45

20.73, 23.40, 29.05, 23.65, 24.71, 24.20, (19.39), 22.57, 20.96, 24.44, 20.82, (30.87)


----------



## PianoCube (May 18, 2012)

Round 212:

Average: 26.76

24.35
27.27
(31.74)
29.91
24.75
26.90
25.21
26.97
26.41
27.87
(20.49)
27.91

Didn't warm up. Should have been sub 25


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 19, 2012)

*Round 212
Average: 23.03
*
19.14, (19.10), (30.14), 22.46, 24.34, 25.48, 21.44, 22.17, 24.64, 26.56+, 22.76, 21.34

The first two were nice. I don't know what happened after...


----------



## ROFL (May 19, 2012)

Round 212:
Average: *22.13*
20.30, (18.42), 21.68, 20.01, 22.78, (25.81), 24.37, 23.87, 21.25, 23.77, 20.93, 22.37


----------



## deathmaths11 (May 19, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Round 212
> 
> 20.42, 19.10, 17.73, 19.57, 19.18, 20.38, 16.44, 18.64, 17.06, (21.92), (15.54), 20.66
> 
> ...



I am his witness, he is not lying, it works for me when l can do it accurately!


----------



## foolish (May 19, 2012)

Round 212
Average: *24.69*

25.95, 27.42, 25.34, 21.79, 25.83, _(30.88)_, 27.47, 24.96, _(20.77)_, 21.94, 22.96, 23.25

Got a bit better in the end, but pretty bad overall.


----------



## kbh (May 19, 2012)

Round 212

Average: 19.21
20.65, 24.43, 18.99, 17.93, 21.07, 17.49, (15.48[PLL Skip]), 19.38, 17.10, 17.35, 17.70, (DNF(36.55))

WOOOW, awesome! So many 17's and a 17.31 pb ao5


----------



## Alcuber (May 20, 2012)

*Average: 25.02*

20.55, 30.78,* (16.44!), *29.31, 23.29, (31.31), 26.71, 24.29, 21.64, 23.62, 27.23, 22.73

16.44 single PB! (by 0.12 ) Fullstep too  All I remember is T-perm lol. 

The average kinda sucked though. I messed up no less than 3 solves. Maybe I was too excited after the 16 xD


----------



## Jakube (May 20, 2012)

I'm back in this Race! Have been a long time, now trying to sub 20 with *Roux*. 

Round 212

18.80, (42.13), 21.77, 20.14, 24.84, 18.94, 32.79, 20.65, 28.95, 23.27, (18.48), 22.67 = *23.28*

Very nice average. Without the counting 32 it would have been PB.


----------



## TheWitcher (May 20, 2012)

Round 2012
2H

Average: 22.38

21.02, 21.09, 18.66, 18.14[PLL skip], 25.00, 24.10, 26.44, 23.59, (17.95), 21.44, (27.57+), 24.28


----------



## andyfreeman (May 20, 2012)

r212

Standard deviation: 1.48
Best Time: 25.36
Worst Time: 31.21

Best average of 5: 27.44
5-9 - (31.21) 28.17 26.90 27.25 (25.36)

Best average of 12: 28.49
1-12 - 28.94 29.24 29.07 29.24 (31.21) 28.17 26.90 27.25 (25.36) 29.66 29.14 27.31

Consistent if anything


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 20, 2012)

Round 212
Average: 22.23

19.95, 24.55, (26.81), 24.69, 16.65[pll skip], 20.90, (16.18[pll skip]), 24.47, 22.40, 23.40, 18.77, 26.51

Really lucky with those pll skips.


----------



## JianhanC (May 21, 2012)

Round 212, OH 

21.02, 28.10, 27.87, 23.38, 32.32, 26.88, 26.53, 23.74, 26.31, 24.27, 35.90, 24.34 = 26.38


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2012)

*Round 212 Results*​

god of rubic 2	18.92
kbh	19.21
TeddyKGB	19.65
danman08	19.79
Carson	21.31
ROFL	22.13
sneaklyfox	22.23
TheWitcher	22.38
Mike Hughey	22.54
Musicalboy2	23.03
Jakube (Roux)	23.28
Ninja Storm	23.45
foolish	24.69
Alcuber	25.02
JianhanC (OH)	26.38
PianoCube	26.76
Skullush (OH)	28.10
andyfreeman	28.49
henkka	28.86

Congratulations to god of rubic 2, who graduates this round!

danman08 is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 24, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 213th round:

D2 R' D2 F' B2 U B2 L F U R2 U L2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L2
R2 F L' B2 U' B' L' F D' R F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B R2 U2 F' U2
R' F2 R' D2 F2 U2 R B2 F2 L R D B R' D' F R2 D' U' R'
L2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 U L2 B2 U2 R D F' U2 F2 D B F2 R2 D
L2 D F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 U' B' L D L2 R D B' F' U B2
F U2 R U2 D' R' U' L2 D' B2 L F2 L' D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' U2
D2 B2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U F2 U' R' B' U F' L' B R' D2 U
D' L2 F' D2 B L B' U' R F U2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 L2 U2 F' R2
U2 R L2 D' F' B' L2 U' R' D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 F2
L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L2 R' B' D R U L2 D' L2 U' L F'
D2 R' F2 R B2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F D L2 U L2 B F D R2
L2 R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' L U2 B' F U2 B' R2 U' F' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2012)

Round 213
20.87
(25.16), 18.58, 18.43, 21.03, 23.76, 21.08, 19.63, 22.43, 22.01, 21.21, (18.39), 20.51

Although this is numerically a good result for me, this was a set of very lucky solves that I did very badly on. As easy as these solves were, there is no excuse for my not getting sub-20, and yet I failed.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 21, 2012)

Round 213: OH

Average: 23.21

22.23, 24.97, 22.47, 26.93, 22.94, 24.19, (18.54), (27.86), 18.85, 26.63, 18.70, 24.20


----------



## Sillas (May 21, 2012)

Round 213

Average of 12: 16.84

14.58, (13.71), 17.39, 16.28, 17.47, 16.68, 16.51, 20.22, (20.51), 17.59, 14.86, 16.84


----------



## TheWitcher (May 21, 2012)

Round 213
2H

Average: 20.92

(17.11), 20.44, 20.47, 20.62, 18.28, 21.93, 22.64, 24.40, (25.94), 20.48, 19.69, 20.27

Very very lucky...


----------



## Skullush (May 21, 2012)

Round 213 - OH
*Average of 12: 28.98*
1. 25.28 
2. 24.59 
3. 24.26 
4. 35.90+ 
5. (22.42) 
6. 30.21 
7. 28.43 
8. 28.94 
9. 32.78 
10. 29.83 
11. 29.62 
12. (39.20)


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2012)

*Round 213
Average: 20.73*

Times:
17.36, 20.94, 24.16, 19.64, 20.58, 23.21, 25.18, 20.46, 22.13, 18.73, 19.69, 17.76


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 21, 2012)

Round 213

Average: 24.807

Times: 21.355, 22.623, 23.662, 24.001, 27.043, 28.719, 28.622, (31.149), (21.010), 23.800, 26.005, 22.240

I started off really well, but then lost it a but in the middle. I'm still quite happy with the average though.


----------



## ROFL (May 22, 2012)

Round 213:
Average: 20.89
24.56, 23.71, 23.57, (27.19), 20.54, 23.54, 17.18, 20.89, 17.90, (16.30), 19.07, 17.95

Started out slow, but ended very nicely. At one point the Ao5 was 18.01 (faster than my best Ao5 by over a second). Now off to learn more PLL...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 22, 2012)

Round 213 - Alumini

*current avg12: 20.00 (σ = 1.53)*

(16.34 PLL skip), 21.43, 21.26, 20.08, (23.94), 18.02, 21.85, 19.86, 19.79, 20.05, 20.74, 16.90

ExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremelyExtremely annoyed :/


----------



## PianoCube (May 22, 2012)

Round 213

26.00
23.87
24.42
24.63
(20.10) (PLL skip)
(29.57)
25.63
26.37
28.78
26.36
25.54
21.28

Avarge: 25.29

A lot of bad solves, but still better than last weeks terrible average. The last one was the only really good solve.


----------



## kbrune (May 22, 2012)

Round 213

Ave :*29.06*

27.02
31.48
28.41
26.87
27.52
29.50
26.21
35.74 Worst
27.71
30.76
35.15 
24.83 Best

My first try in the sub20 race. Originally I figured I would continue in the sub30 race having just graduated. But! I just recently attended my first competition last Saturday where I achieved my goal of sub30 in both rounds! 28.83 (including a solve where my cube fell apart) in the first and 26.51 in the second. So I figured why not push myself more. Here I come sub20! Hopefully in less the 10 years lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2012)

Round 213
Average: 22.01

18.08, 20.68, (25.64), 24.02, 21.30, 20.40, 24.62, 24.91, 19.32, 24.95, 21.84, (16.96)


----------



## immortalchaos29 (May 22, 2012)

Round 213
Avg: 23.92

19.85, 24.28, (18.25), 25.19, (29.86), 25.06, 28.48, 25.67, 22.54, 21.93, 21.64, 24.53


----------



## Musicalboy2 (May 22, 2012)

*Round 213
Average: 22.79*

(14.27), 19.71, 22.70, 20.09, (28.63), 27.32, 26.61, 19.38, 22.49, 24.01, 27.36, 18.29

LOLWUT. That was disappointing.
OLL skip on 14.27.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 23, 2012)

*Round 213*

12: 00:21.82 
11: 00:15.14 
10: 00:24.68 
9: 00:20.23 
8: 00:21.16 
7: 00:23.97 
6: 00:22.97 
5: 00:16.97 
4: 00:21.77 
3: 00:23.46 
2: 00:24.82 
1: 00:20.43 

*Average - 00:21.45*

Some good solves, one great solve and all under 25 seconds!


----------



## Mikel (May 23, 2012)

*Average: 18.62*
Round 213
Alumni
13.93, 19.16, (23.63), 20.21, 18.47, 18.36, (13.80), 18.80, 21.53, 21.55, 18.33, 15.83


----------



## Jakube (May 23, 2012)

*Round 213:*

21.45, 28.37, 24.85, 23.24, (31.19), 24.22, 20.63, 27.07, 20.61, 24.10, 20.34, (18.22) = *23.49* (with Roux)

PB avg5 on the last 5 solves.


----------



## timelonade (May 23, 2012)

Spoiler



Time List:
1. 15.13 U' D2 R' D L2 B U2 R2 U2 R' D U R F2 L' U2 D' B2 R L F B' R2 F2 L2
2. 18.63 U2 R2 F' B D' B L2 F B' U' L2 U' B2 R' F' L U2 F U' R2 F' D2 B' R' B'
3. 19.83 F2 B R2 D2 R2 U' F R2 F' U B2 D' R F2 U2 B' D U R' L' F2 B' U2 B' L'
4. 22.77 F2 U F' D2 L2 B R' D' R' F D2 U' L2 F D' F2 U D' F R' U L2 D2 R2 F
5. 18.52 F D R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R B2 L' F R2 L2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' D' F2 D R
6. 18.01 B2 L U' R' B2 D2 L2 B D R' D2 L U' L R2 F D' B2 U D2 F' U2 B' R D
7. 23.42 F2 U2 L' R2 U2 L' D' U' L2 B2 R2 F' B' U' D F D2 B2 L' D2 B L B2 F' L'
8. 23.80 B' U' R F B R' U B' F2 D L' F2 D2 B R' L' B L2 B' U D' L R' B L2
9. 18.15 R' D' B' U F L2 F D2 F2 B' U R2 D2 R B D2 F R' U2 L U2 B' U2 D' R'
10. 19.64 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B' F D L' F2 B L' R U' B' U' F' B L B2 L' R2 B' F D2
11. 19.71 D2 L' F2 U B2 U' F' U2 D R' B2 F' U' D' L2 U' D2 L2 R F' L2 R U2 L' B2
12. 16.37 U' L D' F L' R B R' B D2 R F' L B2 L' B2 U B' R2 B L F' D' R2 U



AVG 12: 19.50


----------



## already1329 (May 23, 2012)

Round 213

1. 19.44
2. 21.53
3. (28.19)
4. (16.88)
5. 24.63
6. 23.40
7. 17.80
8. 21.19
9. 22.38
10. 18.93
11. 23.86
12. 18.05

Average: 21.12

Sub-20 solves were all easy solves.
Got a PLL+AUF skip on the 18.93.


----------



## square-3 (May 23, 2012)

Round 213:
Average: 19.87

17.84, 22.76, 21.15, (26.19), 20.75, 18.02, 17.11, 22.32, 20.10, (15.56), 21.38, 17.31

Tough start, good finish.


----------



## henkka (May 23, 2012)

Round 213
Speed (CFOP)

avg: *26.09* new pb ao12 

27.14
33.07
24.83
23.28
25.79
28.70
26.02
27.15
28.93
24.51
23.97
23.84


----------



## foolish (May 24, 2012)

Round 213
Average: *23.82*

22.94, _(20.02)_, 23.97, 25.18, 27.74, 26.03, 22.19, _(28.53)_, 23.20, 21.10, 23.97, 21.87

Getting used to my new Zhanchi


----------



## JianhanC (May 25, 2012)

Round 213, OH

28.19, 25.79, 20.38, 26.62, 30.03, 27.72, 28.29, 31.13, 23.68, 30.04, 26.28, 21.99 = 26.86


----------



## Ickenicke (May 25, 2012)

213 Alumni

(15.44), 16.62, 16.97, 21.08, (23.29), 19.03, 16.11, 15.64, 18.20, 16.48, 19.97, 17.48 = *17.76*


----------



## cubelover111 (May 26, 2012)

ROUND 213: ALUMNI
Average: 16.63
(12.63), 13.39, 17.45, (19.87), 17.09, 16.24, 14.73, 19.20, 14.51, 16.68, 17.20, 19.80


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 26, 2012)

Can I join?

I was Sub-20 until I got tied up with minecraft...


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 26, 2012)

*Round 213*

Round 213
Average: 26.63

(20.58), 27.93, 25.08, 26.83, 22.26, 30.10, 26.84, (32.44), 27.86, 29.00, 23.98, 26.43


----------



## emolover (May 26, 2012)

*Round 213*(Roux)

Average: 22.83

24.84, 28.81, 19.84, 21.06, 24.59, 22.78, 20.39, 18.97, 34.39, 22.67, 19.89, 23.41

In the process of switching from the cancer I like to call CFOP.


----------



## kbh (May 27, 2012)

Round 213

Avg: 19.87
17.39, 21.00, 19.64, 22.13, (23.35), 19.36, 22.02, (15.94), 22.26, 18.91, 19.17, 16.80

My lookahead still sucks, that's why I'm so incosistent:/


----------



## andyfreeman (May 28, 2012)

R213

Standard deviation: 2.33
Best Time: 23.72
Worst Time: 29.96

Best average of 12: 27.23
1-12 - 24.12 29.36 24.77 29.19 (23.72) 28.14 28.64 29.48 (29.96) 24.40 25.49 28.73


----------



## CubeRoots (May 28, 2012)

16.41, 20.10, 24.52, 21.41, 19.83, 17.70, 20.71, 18.61, 24.69, 13.15, 16.72, 17.44

=19.27

If only I could get rid of a few of those ugly solves I would be averaging around 17


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2012)

IanTheCuber said:


> Can I join?


 
Of course you may - anyone can. If you're too fast and get 3 sub-20 averages in a row, you'll become an alumnus very quickly, but that's okay - it's already happened with others many times before.

Sorry to everyone for missing a round on Thursday - I simply forgot about it!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2012)

*Round 213 Results*​

CubeRoots	19.27
timelonade	19.50
square-3	19.87
kbh	19.87
Carson	20.73
Mike Hughey	20.87
ROFL	20.89
TheWitcher	20.92
already1329	21.12
Cubetastic	21.45
sneaklyfox	22.01
Musicalboy2	22.79
emolover (Roux)	22.83
Ninja Storm (OH)	23.21
Jakube (Roux)	23.49
foolish	23.82
immortalchaos29	23.92
iReviewCubes	24.81
PianoCube	25.29
henkka	26.09
Brian Kremer	26.63
JianhanC (OH)	26.86
andyfreeman	27.23
Skullush (OH)	28.98
kbrune	29.06

Congratulations to square-3, who graduates this round!

CubeRoots, timelonade, and kbh are just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

cubelover	16.63
Sillas	16.84
Ickenicke	17.76
Mikel	18.62
god of rubic 2	20.00

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 31, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 214th round:

U F2 L2 D' F2 L2 D L2 D L2 B2 L' B2 R2 B L U2 F' R D' F
U F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 U R2 F2 R' B2 L D B' R' F' U2 L2 D'
R2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R' B2 D' U F D R' D2 F' R
L B2 R D2 U2 R' D2 L D2 B2 L F' U B D L2 B' R2 F2 D'
B L' U' D' F B2 D' B L F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U' B2 D2 R2
R F' R F2 U B' R' F2 U' D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B L2 B' R2 U2 F2
R' D2 F' D B R2 F2 U R B' U2 D L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2
F2 R2 U F2 D L2 R2 F2 U' F2 L F2 L2 B R' F2 L B2 D U
U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 L B F2 L2 D F D2 F' U
U' D2 R2 B D R F B2 R' D2 L2 U2 F U2 B U2 B2 D2 F' D2
D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R' D' B U' L F' R D2 F L2 B' F
D2 L2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B U' B2 F' R' B2 L2 U' B2 D2


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 28, 2012)

*Round 214*

*Round 214
Average: 26.01*

(22.23), 26.75, 23.32, 26.73, 25.15, 22.37, 31.49, 24.58, 25.06, 28.22, 26.44, (DNF)


----------



## Skullush (May 28, 2012)

Round 214 - OH
*Average of 12: 23.31*
1. 24.78 
2. 23.36 
3. 25.00 
4. 20.54 
5. (27.77) 
*6. (18.61) 
7. 25.21 
8. 21.09 
9. 21.12 
10. 22.59 * 
11. 23.91 
12. 25.46 

Wow... I'm very impressed with myself
PB Average of 5 (21.60, in bold) And this is probably PB Average of 12


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
Average: 22.67
22.91, 21.48, 20.57, 21.18, 24.83, 20.09, 27.61[incorrect f2l slot], 22.07, 22.70, 23.26, (33.05[lost focus]), (20.09)

Boo... no sub-20 times.


----------



## kbrune (May 29, 2012)

Round 214

Ave: *27.56*

23.48 Best
27.20
24.79
30.71 Worst
24.29
25.33
29.98
27.21
29.15
29.68
30.31
27.67

Almost my first round without any 30 plus solves. and my best ao12 in these competitions! good week!


----------



## Carson (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
Average: 21.83

Times:
22.30, 22.09, 18.85, 23.00, 21.40, 24.70, 18.40, 28.78, 20.73, 23.85, 21.15, 20.22

;lkajdsfajseo[fjiawegijaer[gijaerpig


----------



## tx789 (May 29, 2012)

Round 214 
26.11, 25.02, 26.14, 37.40, 22.98, 23.12, 26.95, 25.23, 27.82, 20.05, 26.26, 16.49

24.97 bad for me


----------



## ROFL (May 29, 2012)

Round 214:
Average: 20.99
19.82, 18.32, 17.81, 19.68, 22.86, 25.04, (17.61), 22.30, 25.54, 18.51, (26.72), 20.02


----------



## TheWitcher (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
2H

Average: 23.71

24.81, 21.14, 25.86, 23.95, 24.59, 19.74, (16.46), 24.67, 23.63, 23.72, (27.89), 24.98

=\


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
23.16
(24.88), 24.19, (21.07), 23.64, 21.85, 22.02, 24.88, 23.96, 23.84, 23.97, 21.60, 21.66

I think these must have been really hard scrambles.


----------



## drogg (May 29, 2012)

I am keen to join up. Graduated the sub 30 over the last 3 weeks. Currently averaging around 26 and it seems to be very slow progress, getting my average down, to attempt to be sub 20. For this reason, I may be around for a while! Will try the solves later in the week. Is it the same as the sub 30 column one set of solves each week (mon?)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2012)

drogg said:


> Is it the same as the sub 30 column one set of solves each week (mon?)


 
Two: Monday and Thursday. But I forgot about it and accidentally only did one last week.


----------



## Cubetastic (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
12: 00:20.62 
11: 00:21.27 
10: 00:21.77 
9: 00:21.40 
8: 00:20.92 
7: 00:20.48 
6: 00:23.30 
5: 00:22.63 
4: 00:20.03 
3: 00:18.82 
2: 00:16.81 
1: 00:19.81 
Average: 00:20.65 
So close! The last 4 solves were done in a different sitting that the first 8.


----------



## uvafan (May 29, 2012)

Round 214
24.94, 29.21, 24.58, 26.92, (DNF(29.11)), 28.60, 29.51, (23.05), 31.89, 33.29, 32.15, 31.90 = *29.30*


----------



## iReviewCubes (May 30, 2012)

Round 214

Average: 28.143

Times:
28.292, (32.946), 32.261+, 27.098, 32.253, (21.723), 23.665, 23.543, 29.685, 29.629, 29.512, 25.493 

My hands were a bit cold in the begining, but i started to pick it up a little. Overall, I think it was just an off day for me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 30, 2012)

Alumini Round 214

Average: 19.475

20.97, 19.21+, 16.40, 21.26, (16.30), 18.88, 19.44, 17.83, 21.12, 20.14, (25.82), 19.50

Blah.


----------



## Alcuber (May 30, 2012)

*Average: 26.19*

27.22, 23.10, (21.44), 25.41, 28.51, 25.58, (28.55), 25.87, 23.91, 27.79, 27.96, 26.50

Seems I'm out of practise...


----------



## Sillas (May 30, 2012)

Round 214
Average: *16.93*

18.62, 16.59, 18.19, 16.72, 15.80, 15.46, 17.44, 16.21, (13.81), 17.04, (23.26), 17.25


----------



## kbh (May 30, 2012)

Round 214
Avg: 19.41
19.05, 18.61, 20.92, 19.65, (17.32), 19.39, 19.54, 18.24, 19.10, 19.91, 19.64, (21.12)


More consistant than usual, but it didn't felt really wel:/

I'm graduated now, but I think I will stay as Alumni.


----------



## emolover (May 31, 2012)

21.25

18.20, 23.15, 20.86, 21.55, 17.68, 21.66, 33.82, 22.77, 20.01, 19.26, 24.46, 20.54

Could have been better.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 31, 2012)

*Round 214*

Avg. 20.42

19.27
(16.27)
20.44
16.33
(23.06)
21.83
22.50
22.03
20.09
21.97
19.25
20.44

I was hoping for a sub-20 Avg. heading into the New Albany comp. but i'll settle for two 16 second solves


----------



## JianhanC (May 31, 2012)

Round 214, OH

32.01, 32.51, 23.97, 24.95, 23.88, 22.53, 28.32, 29.19, 21.56, 24.34, 25.00, 21.39 = 25.57


----------



## Jakube (May 31, 2012)

Round 214: 

19.94, 19.89, 19.93, 21.75, 21.33, (28.81), 23.85, 27.65, 27.81, 21.31, (18.11), 24.14 = *22.76*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2012)

*Round 214 Results*​

kbh	19.41
TeddyKGB	20.42
Cubetastic	20.65
ROFL	20.99
emolover (Roux)	21.25
Carson	21.83
sneaklyfox	22.67
Jakube (Roux)	22.76
Mike Hughey	23.16
Skullush (OH)	23.31
TheWitcher	23.71
tx789	24.97
JianhanC (OH)	25.57
Brian Kremer	26.01
Alcuber	26.19
kbrune	27.56
iReviewCubes	28.14
uvafan	29.30

Congratulations to kbh, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	16.93
god of rubic 2	19.48

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 4, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 215th round:

B L2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B' U L2 F' U' R2 U B' L U
D R2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 R2 D' L' B' U L D' F R B2 D' R'
B F2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 B R2 F2 L2 R B2 L' F' L2 D' L2 R' B2 F2
D2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 F' L2 R U R' B' D' U B' U F'
L2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 U' F2 D' U' F' L' B U' B U F' L' U
L2 F U2 L2 D2 B' L2 F D2 R2 F D R' D2 L R2 F' R' B2
D2 R F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L B2 D2 R D L' D F' R2 B' D2 R' U
U2 F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D' F2 U B' U B2 L R' D2 F' U L' R' D
D' B L B2 L' D2 L D' R' D2 R F2 U2 R B2 D2 R U2 L'
D R D R2 B' L' U2 D R D' B2 D2 L2 F D2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 B
D2 F R2 B R2 B' D2 F L2 D2 R2 D U' F' L U' B D' R' F R'
R2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L' R U' R D2 U2 L2 R' F'


----------



## henkka (May 31, 2012)

Round 215
Speed (CFOP)

avg *27,84*

27.38
27.74
26.44 
(33.99) 
24.59
(22.85) 
31.10
23.29
30.12
25.54
32.23
30.01


----------



## Carson (May 31, 2012)

*Round 215
Average: 20.12*

Times:
17.66, 21.58, 22.57, 18.74, 20.14, 18.94, 18.56, 20.15, 21.53, 18.85, 23.00, 20.14

Woooo... what a relief! Until the last two solves, I was afraid I was going to have a sub-20 average! :fp


----------



## uvafan (May 31, 2012)

Round 215
Average; *24.99*

30.63, 22.96, (38.15), 21.33, 27.64, (20.30), 20.51, 22.04, 22.05, 31.36, 24.40, 27.00

How could I be so inconsistent? 5 sub-23s and 3 sup-30s in the same average of 12. Still really good for me though.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 31, 2012)

*ROUND 215*

*Avg. 20.16*

19.59
20.91
19.58
18.06
18.63
21.33
23.13
(23.30)
21.56
19.19
(17.66)
19.58


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2012)

Round 215
21.89
(18.56), 23.79, 21.59, 20.96, (27.32), 21.74, 20.62, 22.09, 18.72, 23.06, 26.09, 20.25


----------



## bran (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 215:
Average: 16.39
17.99, 13.42, 18.64, 16.30, 16.68, (12.20), 15.62, (25.92), 15.15, 20.25, 16.38, 13.48


----------



## foolish (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 215
Average: *23.63*

21.33, _(19.46)_, _(27.42)_, 21.06, 26.90, 26.93, 22.90, 22.21, 23.09, 23.94, 25.15, 22.77


----------



## Jakube (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 215: (Roux)

23.74, 19.53, 21.89, 24.78, 23.76, 18.76, (28.21), 17.61, 19.76, 26.99, (17.56), 24.74 = *22.16*


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 215
Average: 21.66 (Yellow cross)
18.99, (17.73), 28.06, 21.55, 22.14, 19.62, 21.43, 22.98, DNF(19.62) Cube exploded into 20,000 pieces, 22.48 (PLL skip LOL), 19.71, 19.62

I want to join back into the race if I can...
I want to be sub 20 with full colour neutral


----------



## Skullush (Jun 1, 2012)

Round 215 - OH
*Average of 12: 24.48*
1. (18.78) 
2. (29.13) 
3. 23.39 
4. 28.68 
5. 23.97 
6. 22.68 
7. 28.68 
8. 23.64 
9. 19.55 
10. 20.28 
11. 26.01 
12. 27.93


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 2, 2012)

*Average: 23.54*

20.20, 27.09, 21.62, 23.73, 20.13, (32.54), 23.97, 24.60, 21.89, 27.72, 24.46, (19.49)

I think I am back to my normal times 

32 was a pop


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 2, 2012)

*Round 215*

*Round 215
Average: 26.93*

1. 25.85 
2. 24.11 
3. 24.83 
4. 26.74 
5. 26.24 
6. 27.92 
7. 29.37 
8. 24.45 
9. 31.02 
10. 29.44 
11. 27.34 
12. 27.12 

Started off good...


----------



## timelonade (Jun 2, 2012)

Heh

Session average: 19.26 (σ = 2.53 - WHY SO BIG ;(((((..)

15.81, 23.09, 16.24, (14.28), 23.69, 19.18, 18.81, 19.51, 18.38, 18.16, (25.29), 19.69


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 215
2H

Average: 22.14

20.21, 21.26, 25.62, 24.02, (27.42), 20.07, 25.23, 21.19, 24.60, 20.31, 18.91, (17.33)


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Round 215
Average: 22.44*

20.87
21.22
21.17
24.46
27.39 (pop)
22.86 (pop -.- It would have been such a good time if it didn't..)
23.48
20.88
15.08 (Yay.)
18.11
31.38 (No idea what happened.)
23.85


----------



## Sillas (Jun 3, 2012)

Round 215
Average: 17.41

(14.73), 15.06, 15.87, 18.54, 18.84, 17.61, 18.75, 16.70, 17.20, 18.11, (20.10), 16.42


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 215
Average: 21.30

20.79, 18.90, (16.01), 23.67, 21.14, 17.65, (27.29), 18.38, 20.86, 25.91, 23.90, 21.79

Is it me or were these solves relatively easy? Had the most sub-20 times in a set except for a few bad solves and poor execution. But still, this is really good for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 215 Results*​

bran	16.39
timelonade	19.26
Carson	20.12
TeddyKGB	20.16
sneaklyfox	21.30
god of rubic 2 (yellow cross)	21.66
Mike Hughey	21.89
TheWitcher	22.14
Jakube (Roux)	22.16
Musicalboy2	22.44
Alcuber	23.54
foolish	23.63
Skullush (OH)	24.48
uvafan	24.99
Brian Kremer	26.93
henkka	27.84

Congratulations to timelonade, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	17.41

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 7, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 216th round:

R' D B R D2 L U' L2 D B R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U'
F2 R L' U B D2 F L F2 D F' R2 F L2 F D2 B2 L2 B' R2 F'
B2 R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 R' B' U' F2 U2 L' B' F' U' F2
L2 B D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 B2 L U' R' F U B2 F2 R U2
R2 U2 F L2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 F' R D2 F R D2 B2 F2 D' B F2
F U2 L2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B' U' B R2 D' L F' U R' U2 B'
F2 R2 D F2 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B' U2 B D L' R2 B' D2
B D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 D' U R' B2 U F' U L2 U
U' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U L U2 L D2 F R2 B2 R D L2 U'
F U2 L2 F' L2 F2 D2 F' D2 U2 F D R F D2 L B' D2 R' U R'
R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L D2 R' F2 U' B R U' F' R2 B' D U' B2
U L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 L D2 U' B2 L2 B D2 F' L' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 216
22.58
21.31, 23.99, (19.12), (26.73), 22.87, 25.77, 21.51, 21.44, 22.84, 20.01, 21.48, 24.53


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 216* 

*Avg. 20.96*

21.16
19.93
22.22
21.86
(22.90)
21.61
(17.68)
20.88
21.15
18.36
20.77
21.65


----------



## uvafan (Jun 4, 2012)

Round 216

24.50, 29.85, 26.87, 26.67, 29.63, 28.27, 27.34, 26.81, (22.35), (30.45), 28.00, 26.45 = *27.44*


----------



## imautubefreak (Jun 4, 2012)

*My Round 216 Results*

*Round 216* 

*Average: 20.28*

1.	(16.44)
2.	20.02	
3.	19.97	
4.	17.74	
5.	18.56	
6.	18.93	
7.	(25.53) 
8.	21.29	
9.	22.37	
10.	19.55	
11.	17.89	
12.	25.10

I could've done better overall and especially on those 2x.xx solves. But this average of 12 is pretty normal for me.


----------



## Carson (Jun 4, 2012)

*Round 216
Average: 21.52*

Times:
22.63, 22.40, 24.94, 22.25, 17.00, 20.98, 20.56, 21.43, 24.02, 21.16, 17.98, 21.84


----------



## Sillas (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 216
17.48
15.81, 17.61, 18.74, 19.13, 17.83, 17.82, 17.20, 16.22, 17.08, 19.19, 17.36, 15.72


----------



## kbrune (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 216

Ave: *26.50*

28.48
28.87
21.82
25.45
29.60
25.71+
26.25
27.08
26.08
24.40
25.66
27.01

Grrr to the +2. On the plus side there were no 30+ solves! I wonder if I'll ever achieve a sub20 ave considering I use full OLL and PLL. I fear my brain doesn't have what it takes to process things quickly enough. I wish I could upgrade the RAM in my head as easily as in my computer!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 5, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Round 216
> 
> Ave: *26.50*
> 
> Grrr to the +2. On the plus side there were no 30+ solves! I wonder if I'll ever achieve a sub20 ave considering I use full OLL and PLL. I fear my brain doesn't have what it takes to process things quickly enough. I wish I could upgrade the RAM in my head as easily as in my computer!



If you posted some videos, then we (as a community) could give you some tips to improve.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 5, 2012)

Round 216
2H

Average: 22.13

19.37, 25.09+, 21.83, 18.99, 17.22, 25.13, 22.37, (17.12), (27.87), 24.21, 22.33, 24.74

:confused:


----------



## ROFL (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 216:
Average: 22.06
23.50, 23.44, 19.57, 21.02, 23.97, (26.21), 24.70, (16.31), 19.13, 22.72, 17.79, 24.80

Went a few days without solving and it really shows. I had to warm up for quite a while and even then my average was only ok.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 6, 2012)

*Average: 22.39*

26.01, 20.54, 24.03, 21.54, 23.56, (31.33), 20.36, 22.29, (17.90), 21.53, 24.13, 19.87

Yay, PB. Not a bad birthday present  Maybe It's just improvment though 
31 was G-perm fail...
Imma roll the 26..

Rolled the 26 with a high 25 -_- 22.36 Average


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 6, 2012)

Round 216
Average: 22.68

25.10, 24.81, 22.14, 27.74, (18.26), 19.37, (29.40+), 23.48, 23.32, 21.54, 19.90, 19.36

Pretty good considering this was without warmup and I was trying to do it with crying baby in the background. Four sub-20 solves still awesome for me. But speaking of a crying baby, I need to go feed him now...


----------



## foolish (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 216
Average: *23.74*

22.90, 26.34, 22.67, 21.74, 25.49, 25.49, 24.88, 23.02, 23.70, _(19.68)_, 21.15, _(26.83)_


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 216 (Bi CN)

(20.98), (14.12), 18.27, 21.14, 17.85, 19.61, 17.25, 18.05, 17.23, 17.74, 17.08, 19.60

Average: 18.37

Only ONE sub 20. Very very very happy


----------



## kbh (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 216 - Alumni

Avg: 19.43
19.20, 21.48, 17.71, 22.14, 19.43, 21.71, 18.15, 17.83, 20.03, 17.56, 18.81, 19.93

Stupid sup 20's :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2012)

*Round 216 Results*​

god of rubic 2 (Bi CN)	18.37
imautubefreak	20.28
TeddyKGB	20.96
Carson	21.52
ROFL	22.06
TheWitcher	22.13
Alcuber	22.39
Mike Hughey	22.58
sneaklyfox	22.68
foolish	23.74
kbrune	26.50
uvafan	27.44

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Sillas	17.48
kbh	19.43

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 11, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 217th round:

R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R' F L F L' U2 R' D B F'
R2 D2 R2 F U2 B' L2 B2 D2 L' R D R2 U2 L U2 L' U2
F' D F2 B' D R D2 B R F2 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U F2 L2 D' F2
R2 B2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U F R' D' U L' R' D' B
U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D2 F' U' F' D U' R' B2 L' D F'
L2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F' L B' U' B' L R D2 L' D
L U2 D' F' L' B R2 D' R' B' U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B
L2 F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B' L' B' R' U R2 B R2 B' U2
U B' D' F D' R2 F' U' L D2 F' B2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2
D2 B U' L D' B' L2 F U' F2 U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 F' D2
R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 U2 R' B2 D L D2 F' U2 B' D2 B'
B2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 U L D2 L B' L D U L2 U B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 217
21.49
24.45, 19.77, 24.14, 20.06, 19.36, 17.18, (26.63), 19.83, 21.94, (16.64), 21.63, 26.49

4 solves under 20: good.
4 solves over 24: bad.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 217

Average: *24.38*

28.22, 23.53, (18.37), 21.34, 26.34, 22.42, 23.45, 24.86, 26.54, 23.55, (28.27), 23.58

Not bad.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 7, 2012)

Round 217
2H

Average: 20.57

19.66, 22.00, 21.64, 20.89, 19.68, 20.10, (25.50), 23.59, 19.99, (14.29[PLL skip]), 19.50, 18.63

wow... so many sub20s.. also a new PB I think. very nice average this round.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 8, 2012)

*Average: 23.69*

26.50, 22.65, 23.84, 21.49, 24.25, 24.53, (27.38), 26.58, 22.86, 22.91, 21.31, (20.89)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 8, 2012)

*round 217*

*Round 217
Average: 26.65*

33.38, 23.67 (34.77), (16.62), 23.26, 30.57, 30.90, 25.87, 20.65, 28.30, 23.90, 26.03

Really inconsistent.



Spoiler



*Round 216
Average: 28.32*

24.60, 32.30, 31.32, 26.46, 27.92, (48.98), 26.21, 26.28, (20.87), 24.31, 36.49, 27.38

I completely spaced round 216. I did it as part of my warmup tonight.


----------



## bran (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 217
Average: 18.53
19.05, (14.93), DNF(42.62), 16.58, 22.64, 21.29, 23.08, 15.79, 15.66, 18.27, 16.67, 16.30

After the 7th solve I thought that i would not get a sub-20 average but then I just turned the music on and bam sub-19. BTW I already have a sub-20 average.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 217 - OH
*Average of 12: 24.95*
1. 23.43 
2. 23.69 
3. (23.39) 
4. (27.67) 
5. 25.15 
6. 25.33 
7. 25.48 
8. 24.16 
9. 24.27 
10. 27.42 
11. 23.69 
12. 26.85


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 8, 2012)

Round 217
Average: 20.25

22.37, (18.10), 21.20, 18.94, 18.62, 20.61, (32.38), 22.24, 21.29, 18.25, 19.07, 19.88

WOOHOO!! New PB and 6 sub-20s! Awesome awesome. Don't know what happened with that 32.38 but that's ok because I'm still really happy!


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Round 217
Average: 21.44
*
22.50, 19.56, 23.10, 23.99, (18.06), (25.04), 21.21, 22.80, 19.31, 20.65, 19.66, 21.58

For some reason that felt slower than it was..
Still not happy with it, though. I've been doing a lot better than this lately..


----------



## foolish (Jun 10, 2012)

Round 217
Average: *23.35*

24.61, 23.18, 26.11, 26.30, _(27.74)_, _(16.99) PLL Skip_, 22.30, 22.72, 21.73, 21.66, 22.43, 22.42

Horrible start, should warm up again next time...


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 217
Average **19.78*

*Times:*
21.05, 19.78, 17.44, 18.94, 20.51, 18.58, 18.83, 20.07, 19.74, 20.19, 21.02, 20.17

I'm pretty much shocked by this; my first sub-20 average in this thread. I was very happy with my times at New Albany last weekend, but really haven't had any good averages since then. My warm-up wasn't that good at all, and barely managed to get sub-21 rolling, so this really came out of nowhere!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 217, OH

24.66, 24.18, 23.99, 26.91, 29.25, 26.13, 29.28, 29.86, 25.46, 25.43, 31.05, 21.28 = 26.51


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 217
2H

Average: 24.65

Times:
22.25, 27.63, 26.97, 25.40, 29.24, 22.44, (30.94), 23.44, (21.55), 23.57, 22.93, 22.59


----------



## ihaxsaw (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 217

2H

Average: 24.01 seconds
Individual Times: 24.78, 22.65, 22.87, 23.72, (25.77), 24.93, (20.26), 23.30, 25.42, 25.62, 23.02, 23.78


----------



## henkka (Jun 11, 2012)

round 217
Speed (CFOP)

avg *27,04*

27.80
27.15
24.19
27.17
(35.09)
28.16
28.85
27.60
24.51
26.83
28.11
(21.37)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 217 Results*​

bran	18.53
Carson	19.78
sneaklyfox	20.25
TheWitcher	20.57
Musicalboy2	21.44
Mike Hughey	21.49
foolish	23.35
Alcuber	23.69
ihaxsaw	24.01
uvafan	24.38
PianoCube	24.65
Skullush (OH)	24.95
JianhanC (OH)	26.51
Brian Kremer	26.65
henkka	27.04

bran is just one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 14, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 218th round:

F2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' F' D2 B U L' U R' D' F
B L' B L2 F R' F L' U L F R2 F B' L2 F2 B D2 R2 U2
D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L F2 L F' U2 F' D2 L U B F2 L U
B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' L2 D L2 R' F2 L2 D U2 L' F' R B' D'
B2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 L B2 F D' L R U' R' D' R2
U R2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' R' D2 U B' R' D2 B' L D R2
R2 F2 B' D' R2 U L' D R2 B' U2 R U2 L U2 L D2 R U2 B2 R2
R U L F' R' U2 R' L2 F2 U B' L2 F2 R2 U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F
D L2 R2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D U R2 B L D2 U' R2 D R B' L2
D U R2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 D R2 D2 R D' F' D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U' L'
U' F2 D R2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U F U' B2 R' F' U L2 F L2 B'
R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' L F2 R D2 B F' U' F L'


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 218
2H

Average: 20.84

19.96, 22.42, (23.57), 19.40, 20.21, 20.28, 20.58, 21.79, 21.26, (18.86), 20.03, 22.54

Fairly consistent.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2012)

Round 218
23.92
21.03, 24.03, 28.89, 19.49, 23.24, 26.36, 23.22, 24.36, 27.12, (16.33), 21.46, (29.21)

I wanted to throw things. Wow, that was awful. Although I did have one nice solve.
I kept going hoping it would get better. My next average of 12 was 23.88. What an awful day for speedcubing.


----------



## Carson (Jun 11, 2012)

*Round 218
Average: 21.26*

Times:
21.23, 23.00, 20.61, 21.37, 20.54, 18.71, 28.69, 19.25, 23.62+, 22.59, 21.70, 16.35


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Round 218*

Average: 00:23.29
10 of 12: 00:23.45

12:	00:24.30	x
11:	00:20.66	x
10:	00:25.77	x
9:	00:26.38	x
8:	00:19.88	x
7:	00:23.99	x
6:	00:18.64	x
5:	00:22.29	x
4:	00:23.74	x
3:	00:25.24	x
2:	00:22.87	x
1:	00:25.75	x


----------



## uvafan (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 218

*25.25*

25.25, 20.16, 20.59, 28.64, 24.77, 22.47, 28.65, 26.98, 35.05, 19.97, (19.93), (39.72)

Bleh.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Round 218* BiCN

21.75, 19.51, 19.02, 18.33, 17.52, 21.97, 20.35, 19.41, 17.59, 18.38, 17.69, 20.52

Average: 19.26

Sorry I missed a round 

Not a very good average but had cold hands and a massive foot cramp after the 5th solve..

Hmm, well it's sub 20


----------



## kbrune (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 218

Ave: *26.32*

22.39
32.59
26.04
29.70
28.25
25.95
31.06
21.06
27.67
20.58
23.38
27.71


Not a great round for me but not bad. I think I beat my best ave on this thread again so I cant be upset with a shrinking average!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 12, 2012)

Round 218
Average: 22.03

(18.74), 19.88, 21.13, 23.25, 23.07, 23.81, (24.73), 21.08, 19.75, 22.12, 23.89, 22.28

Back to normal I guess. Also kind of hard with a toddler trying to crawl over you at the same time...


----------



## Sillas (Jun 13, 2012)

Round 218
OH

Average: 29.35

(34.55), 31.32, 28.25, 29.13, 27.48, 31.06, 28.88, (24.94), 31.65, 25.88, 32.39, 27.45


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 13, 2012)

*Round 218
Average: 20.33*
_(So close!)
_
21.99, 20.92, 18.80, 22.32, 18.28, (16.02), (25.39), 19.36, 20.00, 20.31, 18.63, 22.67

More consistent than usual.


----------



## foolish (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 218
Average: *23.55*
26.49, 22.57, 26.60, 19.90, 24.46, _(29.25)_, _(18.38)_, 22.05, 23.30, 25.01, 23.52, 21.60


----------



## henkka (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 218

avg *25,07*

26.56, 27.20, 23.20, (20.41), (29.15), 22.97, 23.07, 24.31, 27.51, 22.57, 25.01, 28.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 218 Results*​

Musicalboy2	20.33
TheWitcher	20.84
Carson	21.26
sneaklyfox	22.03
awesomecuber150	23.29
foolish	23.55
Mike Hughey	23.92
henkka	25.07
uvafan	25.25
kbrune	26.32
Sillas (OH)	29.35

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	19.26

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 18, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 219th round:

L B R' F' R' D F' B2 R B D R2 U F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U L2 U'
R2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 D' U2 R2 B L' B F' L B2 R
F D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 B R2 F2 R D L2 D2 L' F U' L2 D' R2
U2 R2 U2 R F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' U B' R' B2 D U' R B' D R
F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D2 F' L' D R U L' U2 F2
L' F2 D' L2 F B' D B L F2 U D B2 L2 D R2 U B2 R2 U2
L2 D2 F L2 B' L2 B' R2 B' L' B R B2 D2 U F' U F R'
L2 B' L B' U' R U2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' R2 U' B2 U
D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F R' U R U2 R2 D2 R F' L
L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U B2 L D B2 F L' B L R D' F2
F' U2 F' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B2 L' B2 U R' B2 R F' R2 B F'
U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 F' D2 L' B' D' U2 B U2 F' L2 R' F2


----------



## uvafan (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 219

Average: *22.57*

25.91, 20.71, 24.80, 21.54, 20.31, 25.30, 21.35, 24.28, 20.43, (18.49), (26.04), 21.04

Pretty good for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 219
23.00
22.67, 21.80, 22.22, 21.11, 26.05, 22.14, (21.10), 25.45, 23.42, 22.84, 22.28, (28.46)

Three bad solves; the rest were not awful but not good either. At least it's better than last time.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 14, 2012)

Round 219

Avg: 20.94

20.41, 23.04, 18.45, 24.06, 19.98, (18.02), 20.45, 20.69, 23.64, 19.19, (31.55), 19.44

Very happy with the average. 0.6 seconds from my PB.


----------



## Carson (Jun 14, 2012)

*Round 219
Average: 20.69*

Times:
25.65, 20.38, 23.26, 19.37, 20.10, 19.31, 21.02, 20.37, 21.62, 19.16, 18.94, 22.32

Video:


Spoiler


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 219
Average: 21.38

18.76, (17.56), 24.15, 20.00, 19.69, (26.66), 22.65, 21.45, 20.05, 23.25, 23.20, 20.57

Pretty good average but disappointed with how often I locked up the cube... I must not be very precise or my cube needs some adjustment...


----------



## Carson (Jun 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 219
> Average: 21.38
> 
> 18.76, (17.56), 24.15, 20.00, 19.69, (26.66), 22.65, 21.45, 20.05, 23.25, 23.20, 20.57
> ...



What type of cube do you have?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2012)

Carson said:


> What type of cube do you have?



That's just it... it's a Guhong V1. So I must be terrible or something else is wrong. Sometimes I know it's my fault because my finger gets in the way of a turn. Like occasionally, I'm trying to make a U move but my right thumb is actually on the upper layer of the front face instead of between the middle and bottom layers. But that's just an example.


----------



## Carson (Jun 15, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> That's just it... it's a Guhong V1. So I must be terrible or something else is wrong. Sometimes I know it's my fault because my finger gets in the way of a turn. Like occasionally, I'm trying to make a U move but my right thumb is actually on the upper layer of the front face instead of between the middle and bottom layers. But that's just an example.



Depends... I tend to be a little "locky" with that cube as well... it kinda depends on your turning style. My lockups have reduced significantly since switching to Zhanchi's and Lun Hai's.


----------



## foolish (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 219
Average: *23.77*

27.23, 23.66, 25.74, _(27.46)_, 22.21, 22.24, _(21.47)_, 21.63, 24.85, 22.53, 24.90, 22.70


----------



## henkka (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 219

avg *28,45*

26.28, 25.62, (24.89), 29.86, 32.06, 31.92, 26.64, (32.29), 30.19, 28.16, 27.08, 26.74

Just awful.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 15, 2012)

Round 219
Average: 24.44

23.90, 26.79, 21.99, (26.89), 26.26, 23.33, 22.89, 22.84, (21.42), 24.71, 25.22, 26.45

My first average of 12 without any really bad solves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2012)

Carson said:


> Depends... I tend to be a little "locky" with that cube as well... it kinda depends on your turning style. My lockups have reduced significantly since switching to Zhanchi's and Lun Hai's.



Interesting. I don't have a Zhanchi (was going to get one as a reward for myself after getting sub-20). I do have a Lunhui if that's what you were talking about and it doesn't lock up as much for me either except I don't like the feel as much (turning feels slower) and also it's white which I think I'm not as good at with recognition. I use it as my going out cube since it doesn't pop. But for now, maybe I'll adjust the tension on my Guhong a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Interesting. I don't have a Zhanchi (was going to get one as a reward for myself after getting sub-20). I do have a Lunhui if that's what you were talking about and it doesn't lock up as much for me either except I don't like the feel as much (turning feels slower) and also it's white which I think I'm not as good at with recognition. I use it as my going out cube since it doesn't pop. But for now, maybe I'll adjust the tension on my Guhong a bit and see what happens.



The Lunui is what I meant, yes. It does feel slower, but is VERY smooth. I mostly use it for blind solving since popping is a little more detrimental in that arena. I think the Zhanchi is the the best cube ever made by a significant margin, but that is personal opinion based upon my turning style.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Carson said:


> I think the Zhanchi is the the best cube ever made by a significant margin, but that is personal opinion based upon my turning style.



Zhanchi for speed

GuHong for smoothness and anti pop.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 219 - OH
29.41

30.14, 26.50, (33.93), 33.17, 29.84, 29.21, 29.21, 29.93, 27.80, (24.59), 32.88, 25.38


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 219
2H

Average: 21.05

23.74, 20.53, 21.52, (17.64), 23.42, (23.81), 20.34, 20.44, 20.40, 19.96, 20.29, 19.85


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 17, 2012)

Round 219 

*Average: 24.70*

No.	time	
1	22.47	
2	(21.07)
3	23.46	
4	22.42
5	24.45	
6	25.10	
7	23.17
8	(29.39)	
9	28.27	
10	23.89	
11	29.06
12	24.68


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 17, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Zhanchi for speed
> 
> GuHong for smoothness and anti pop.


I thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 219*

*Round 219
Average: 28.51*

41.32, 22.75, 25.85, DNF(24.02), 32.99, (22.43), 23.91, 28.46, 25.21, 24.25, 33.20, 27.21


----------



## Carson (Jun 18, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I thought it was the other way around.



Despite the torpedos, you can pop a Zhanchi... I do it all the time. It's still far less than a lot of other cubes, however.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 18, 2012)

*Average: 23.27*

24.38, 20.03, 19.94, 27.47, 20.20, 24.59, 23.89, 21.33, 23.78, 27.05, (19.89), (27.65)

Pretty good, on the first solve I did 3 U-perms, at first I did the wrong one, then did the one that I should have used for the previous case but because the case changed to the inverse it was the wrong one to do, then I finally did the correct one.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 219 OH

27.10, 31.28, 29.46, 38.34, 33.38, 28.81, 34.75, 34.35, 26.13, 25.34, 29.92, 24.69 = 30.05

Using a slightly overshooting Guhong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 219 Results*​

Carson	20.69
immortalchaos29	20.94
TheWitcher	21.05
sneaklyfox	21.38
uvafan	22.57
Mike Hughey	23.00
Alcuber	23.27
foolish	23.77
PianoCube	24.44
Outsmash	24.70
henkka	28.45
Brian Kremer	28.51
Sillas (OH)	29.41
JianhanC (OH)	30.05

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 21, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 220th round:

R2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 B' D' F' U F' L F' L' U' L2 R
D2 B' R D B L2 B' U F L B R2 B U2 D2 R2 F2 R2 L2 F D2
B2 D R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 D' B' L2 D' U R2 D F' L2 U'
B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 L' D' U' B D' U2 R2 D F' D
F2 L' U2 F' B' R' F R' D F' L2 B U2 F' B' R2 U2 D2 F2 R2
U2 B R2 B' D2 U2 F R2 F R2 F D' F' L B L2 D' B F' R' F'
D F2 U2 R D' F' R2 F R' U2 L2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 D2 F U2 D2
F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R' D' B2 R' D' R' B F' D B' R'
B R2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2 F L2 R2 U L' U L2 F U F2 R2 U'
F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 D B2 F' R F' U F2 R D2 F' R'
L2 F' R L F D2 F D B' R F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 D'
B2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 D R2 F' L' D' B' D' F' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 220
21.74
19.62, (26.38), 20.70, 21.28, 22.06, 23.10, 24.84, 18.87, (18.80), 21.53, 21.67, 23.73

A little better. Pity I couldn't have done this well at Dixon.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 18, 2012)

Round 220
2H

Average: 20.51

22.53, (16.71), 21.64, 19.01, 16.76, 18.23, 21.06, (24.13), 22.42, 21.84, 19.60, 22.04

Damn... amazing start. 18.00 PB average of 5.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 18, 2012)

Might as well do it.. competition coming up and I want a sub 20 single, better to start early 

George, Round 220

(26.06 POP), 21.23, 23.39, 19.38, 23.80, 18.45, 18.22, (15.64), 21.12, 19.96, 19.44, 18.33 = 20.33 Ao12

Pop was annoying... ZhanChi hasn't popped in a month or so 

7/12 are sub 20  I just need to warm up next time 

EDIT: Next solve was a 19 pulling the avg under 20... proof that warming up will help me


----------



## Carson (Jun 18, 2012)

*Round 220
Average: 22.50*

Times:
21.95, 21.38, 22.22, 20.89, 21.70, 22.17, 27.15, 24.74, 21.43, 28.61, 21.35, 20.26

Not a great average, but not horrible really. The worst part is that I didn't have any sub-20's


----------



## imautubefreak (Jun 18, 2012)

*My Round 220 Results*

*Round 220*

*Average: 18.26*

1.	21.56	
2.	19.27	
3.	(12.84) Wow! This solve had a nice cross, OLL, and smooth F2L.
4.	18.75	
5.	15.44	
6.	18.55	
7.	15.15	
8.	20.77	
9.	18.43	
10.	18.43 Haha! Two of the same times in a row. When does that ever happen? 
11.	(21.93) 
12.	18.00

Before this I just finished an average of 100 and ate some noodles. So I guess that was my warm up. Overall I just had really nice sub 20 solves and was really happy with this average. I think it's my best on this thread so far. I don't know if I'll get an AO12 faster than this for this thread for a while. Hahaha!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220
Average: 22.46

12:	00:21.45	x
11:	00:25.67 x
10:	00:20.92	x
9:	00:23.26	x
8:	00:24.59	x
7:	00:18.88	x
6:	00:23.00	x
5:	00:23.58	x
4:	00:18.51 x
3:	00:23.82	x
2:	00:22.56	x
1:	00:23.22	x


----------



## henkka (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220

avg *26,27*

27.43, 28.83, 29.00, 27.86, (21.68), 23.45, 26.45, 22.04, 26.44, (29.83), 21.92, 29.25


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220

*Average = 26.84*

No.	time	
1	25.33
2	(32.18)
3	23.65	
4	25.86	
5	22.96
6	27.53	
7	30.13	
8	24.94	
9	30.86
10	(21.82)
11	27.57
12	29.58


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 19, 2012)

*Average: 22.41*

24.84, 25.20, 20.94, 21.88, (19.04), (26.22), 19.43, 23.35, 19.89, 25.18, 20.45, 22.92

Nice, that 25.18 sucked though, I messed up OLL and PLL


----------



## foolish (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220
Average: *22.42*

22.59, 25.74, _(27.81)_, 20.94, 22.79, 21.03, 20.64, _(19.38)_, 23.31, 20.92, 21.26, 24.97


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220
Average: 21.57

18.20, 21.79, 20.80, (28.77), 20.31, 20.83, (15.96), 23.96, 20.16, 19.13, 25.89, 24.58

Some great and some terrible solves.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 19, 2012)

*Round 220*

*Avg. 19.60*

18.77
19.47
19.94
19.36
(22.46)
21.58
20.58
17.90
19.77
19.28
19.38
(17.00)

I don't understand how I do that much better at home than I do at comps.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 19, 2012)

TeddyKGB said:


> I don't understand how I do that much better at home than I do at comps.



Solving in front of people is different. Maybe you should practice in public more before your next comp or at least have a spectator or two... family or friends.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220

ave: *28.11*

30.97
27.47
27.94
39.52
29.47
40.05
21.98
28.54
20.78
26.74
24.59
23.92

After the first six solves I thought I was going to have to go back to the sub30 thread! I know what happened though. The cube gods cursed me for not cubing for a week. Now I have to figure out what sacrificial being the cube gods will required from me to appease their anger! lol I have a feeling it may be an index finger from my eldest child. :S


----------



## Sillas (Jun 19, 2012)

Round 220 - OH
Average: 29.24

(24.18), 32.74, 29.39, 29.42, (34.83), 29.16, 30.50, 31.99, 27.54, 25.34, 27.12, 29.23


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

*Round 220
Average: 19.78*

18.83, (25.46), 19.00, 22.16, 21.08, 17.87, 19.16, 18.14, 17.49, (17.10), 22.02, 22.06

YES. FINALLY.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2012)

Round 220
Average: *22.13*

23.30, 23.67, (18.29), 20.04, 20.48, 20.85, 19.43, 23.36, 23.88, 23.52, (35.04+), 22.73

Cool.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 21, 2012)

*Round 220*

*Round 220
Average: 27.28*

27.66, 33.47, 25.71, 28.64, 26.95, 28.83, 25.03, (DNF pop), 24.51, 25.01, (24.30), 27.00


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

*Round 220 Results*​

imautubefreak	18.26
TeddyKGB	19.60
Musicalboy2	19.78
Georgeanderre	20.33
TheWitcher	20.51
sneaklyfox	21.57
Mike Hughey	21.74
uvafan	22.13
Alcuber	22.41
foolish	22.42
awesomecuber150	22.46
Carson	22.50
henkka	26.27
Outsmash	26.84
Brian Kremer	27.28
kbrune	28.11
Sillas (OH)	29.24

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 25, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 221st round:

R2 D R2 F2 D B2 D L2 R2 D B2 F L' F R' B F' U' L' D2 F'
F2 L R2 D2 B2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 L' U' B D F R D R2 B D B'
U' L U2 D B L' D B2 R' U2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2
R2 F' R2 F' R2 B L2 U2 F2 D2 F R U' B2 F R' B' R2 D' L' B2
F2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' L' D' F R B2 D' U' R
L2 D' L2 U B2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 L U' R2 B' R B' D R2 B2 R2
D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F R U' L2 U' R2 B' U' B' L2
B R' F2 R' F2 D F B' U' B L' F2 R2 L U2 R B2 L' B2 U2
L' D2 L2 D2 B2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L B D R D2 F2 D' U' B2 F R'
F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 F' L B' R F L D' L2 B' F' R'
U D2 R2 L2 B' D2 R2 L F' U B2 U' L2 U' L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2
R2 L F' L U F L B2 D R U2 D2 R B2 R' L' F2 R2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 221
21.42
(18.66), (24.86), 19.87, 18.92, 21.54, 19.61, 21.80, 19.82, 24.72, 24.06, 22.54, 21.28

The first half of the average was so nice, and then it just fell apart.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 21, 2012)

George, round 221

23.91, 20.20, 20.50, 20.70, 18.46, (17.55), 22.26, 18.00, 20.54, (26.26), 19.79, 20.20 = *20.48 Ao12*

With 18.46, (17.55), (22.26), 18.00, 20.54 = 19.00 Ao5 

Every solve was bad... should of been much better 

Can't do the next round as I will be in Switzerland from 25th - 28th June.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 21, 2012)

*Round 221
Average: 19.94*
(Talk about cutting it close...)

18.70, 20.06, 21.21, 17.74, (16.08), (23.72+), 18.53, 21.79, 19.72, 19.40, 19.40, 22.80

*Breathes a sigh of relief*
One to go.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 21, 2012)

Round 221
Average; 24:35

24.10, 25.11, 22.32, 19.94, 26.52, 24.61, 20.94, 28.03, 26.77, 23.89, 22.36, 26.87


----------



## brandbest1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 221

Average: 21.54

1. 22.65
2. 22.93
3. (30.11)
4. 27.18
5. 19.29
6. 17.20
7. (16.01)
8. 19.41
9. 24.20
10. 25.36
11. 18.76
12. 18.46

Bad average. I did this at 9:45 in the night so maybe that's why my times are horrible. I'm sleepy too.


----------



## Carson (Jun 22, 2012)

*Round 221
Average: 20.61*

Times:
17.42, 19.78, 18.40, 18.52, 21.34, 22.66, 19.94, 20.33, 22.33, 21.30, 22.74, 21.49

Started out great, and was all downhill from there. The most frustrating part is that some of those 21's and 22's felt really fast. When I stopped the timer and looked up, I was shocked to see that they were 2-3 seconds slower than I expected.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 211
2H

Average: 21.21

21.55, 21.61, 23.14, 23.00, 20.27, (17.74), 19.22, 22.14, (26.87), 20.92, 20.78, 19.45


----------



## kbh (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 211: (Alumni)
15.69, (20.72), 19.40, 20.06, 16.66, 19.28, (15.35), 18.94, 16.28, 19.15, 17.67, 19.42

Avg: 18.26

Nice avg, I think I consider myself ready to go to the sub-15 race


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 211


*Average of 12: 23.39*

1. 24.41 
2. 20.00 
3. 24.01 
4. 25.55
5. 23.72 
6. 24.88 
7. 19.91 
8. (19.48) 
9. 24.07
10. (27.40) 
11. 20.83
12. 26.51


----------



## Sillas (Jun 22, 2012)

Average: 30.08
OH

32.76, 31.35, 29.35, 33.79, (35.52), (24.10), 29.36, 31.14, 27.46, 31.90, 25.11, 28.57


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Round 221
Average: 21.15

21.94, 19.23, (17.65), 19.18, (26.32), 20.31, 21.72, 22.92, 20.02, 23.16, 22.33, 20.68

Pretty nice!


----------



## kbrune (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 221

ave: *26.55*

24.84, 23.51, 25.06, 29.62, 29.05, 29.37, 31.87, 20.72, 42.47, 26.52, 21.61, 24.01


All over the map! Lost control of an OLL on the ninth solve, adding a nice 40 second solve to the mix. grr!


----------



## henkka (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 221

avg *25.64*

26.55, 23.08, 25.05, (28.97), 25.49, 25.90, (21.98), 26.08, 25.91, 25.15, 25.07, 28.15


----------



## Talon2461 (Jun 23, 2012)

Been a while since I've done this as I'd taken a break from cubing for a while, but know that I've started again I should go from where I left off.

Round 221

Average of 12 : 18:14

15.39, 19.93, 20.07, 19.46, 18.69, 16.82, (13.31), 18.52, 17.09, 18.78, (22.04), 16.61

The 13.31 was a nice surprise, went back to see if I'd scrambled the cube properly  Looks like I've improved without even knowing it


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 211

19.12, 20.67, 16.86, (16.16), 20.66, 19.56, 17.48, 20.43, (22.48), 19.50, 18.58, 17.86

Average: 19.07

Haven't practised in days.

Annoyed and disappointed at the result.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jun 23, 2012)

*Round 221*

*Round 221
Average: 25.24*

25.73, 26.93, 23.43, 22.14, 26.82, 21.31, (17.26), (DNF), 22.18, 26.28, 31.99, 25.66


----------



## foolish (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 221
Average: *23.89*

23.57, 23.10, 22.83, _(27.97)_, 22.82, 25.52, 26.56, 23.52, 22.94, _(18.14)_, 23.89, 24.18


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 24, 2012)

Haven't done this for a while, but might as well graduate hopefully 
12: 00:20.32 
11: 00:18.71 
10: 00:22.87 
9: 00:22.21 
8: 00:17.66 
7: 00:15.83 
6: 00:20.40 
5: 00:22.14 
4: 00:19.29 
3: 00:19.73 
2: 00:20.32 
1: 00:18.84 
Average: 19.86


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 221*

*Avg. 20.29*

17.55
24.72
23.02+
19.80
19.44
18.68
19.78
20.31
DNF(20.00)
(15.72) PLL Skip
17.46
22.15

I rarely get DNF's or +2's and I got both:fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 221 Results*​

Talon2461	18.14
Cubetastic	19.86
Musicalboy2	19.94
TeddyKGB	20.29
Georgeanderre	20.48
Carson	20.61
sneaklyfox	21.15
TheWitcher	21.21
Mike Hughey	21.42
brandbest1	21.54
Outsmash	23.39
foolish	23.89
awesomecuber150	24.35
Brian Kremer	25.24
henkka	25.64
kbrune	26.55
Sillas (OH)	30.08

Musicalboy2 is just one round away from graduating; good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

kbh	18.26
god of rubic 2	19.07

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 28, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 222nd round:

F U2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R' B F2 L F R2 B' U R2 D'
D' L2 B D' B' U2 F' L' B' U2 L B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R B2 L
L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B2 U2 L' F U2 B' D L' F R2 F2 L2
B U' D2 B2 L2 F L2 B' D' R' F U L2 U2 L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L2
L B' R' F2 D' L' D2 L' U B' R F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R'
U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' B' R' U' L' R U2 B2 U F' U'
U L2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B' D L U2 L2 F R D2 F' R2
F U2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 F' U2 F L' U L U' F' U L D' B2
B' D2 F U2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D' L F R' D' B' L' D F L2 B2
F U' L F L' U' R' B R' U L2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 D'
F L2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F2 D2 B D2 L' D' B' F' R F2 D2 B' F R
F2 U' L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R' B' L2 R B2 D' R' U L' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 222
23.62
23.52, 23.19, 24.83, (18.71), 24.27, 22.80, 23.08, 23.55, 24.99, 22.16, (25.02), 23.84

Felt like I was doing everything in slow motion.


----------



## Carson (Jun 25, 2012)

*Round 222
Average: 20.84*

Times:
21.15, 21.44, 22.71, 19.30, 23.91, 20.80, 20.61, 22.01, 18.72, 19.45, 22.18, 18.57

That entire average felt really bad. My general thought process was, "What is this strange cube shaped object I have in my hands, and why am I turning it?" So, I don't suppose I can really complain about my average...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2012)

Carson said:


> That entire average felt really bad. My general thought process was, "What is this strange cube shaped object I have in my hands, and why am I turning it?"



That's exactly how I felt! But mine actually came out bad.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2012)

Round 222
Average: 20.82

22.48, 19.84, 19.92, 18.65, 19.83, 22.45, (18.37), 21.18, (23.68), 21.55, 22.11, 20.20

Very nice. Had a good warmup before this and knew today was a good speedcubing day so I expected to do well. I think I got a bit tired after the first half and started pausing too much though.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 25, 2012)

12: 00:21.37 
11: 00:21.90 
10: 00:20.54 
9: 00:19.21 
8: 00:21.54 
7: 00:17.42 
6: 00:15.94 
5: 00:22.63 
4: 00:18.78 
3: 00:18.97 
2: 00:21.23 
1: 00:19.89 
Average:19.95

Those last two solves made me question if I was going to achieve sub 20 again this week.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 222 - OH
Average: 29.29

28.50, 30.24, (26.47), 32.67, (33.41), 29.83, 29.52, 29.11, 27.54, 28.97, 28.42, 28.08


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round 222
Average:19.76*

18.59, 20.29, 24.60, 15.61, (26.33), 20.01, 18.03, 20.06, (14.45), 19.95, 21.21, 19.22

I don't know how to explain it, but some of those solves felt weird 
Not complaining.
Well. Graduation!


----------



## Carson (Jun 26, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's exactly how I felt! But mine actually came out bad.



It amazes me how some solves that feel exceptionally fast are not, and vice versa.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 222

ave: *25.73*

26.43, 23.16, 26.62, 25.77, 28.76, 23.70, 34.14, 24.50, 23.28, 27.39, 21.90, 27.73



Carson said:


> It amazes me how some solves that feel exceptionally fast are not, and vice versa.



I felt like this the entire session too. Aside from my 21, all of my good solves felt slow and my 27's and 28 felt fast! I'm happy I had more slow feeling good solves then the opposite if that makes any sense. the 34 couldn't be explained any better then by Carson's comment at the end of his session! Good average for me though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 26, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I felt like this the entire session too. Aside from my 21, all of my good solves felt slow and my 27's and 28 felt fast! I'm happy I had more slow feeling good solves then the opposite if that makes any sense. the 34 couldn't be explained any better then by Carson's comment at the end of his session! Good average for me though.



Actually, that made a lot of sense. If you felt slow but had a good time then you're happy because it means you could have done better by just going a little faster. The opposite is that you felt you went fast but got a bad time which seems to imply that you couldn't have done it faster. But on the original post by Carson, I totally agree and I really don't know how it happens sometimes although usually I can tell without looking at the timer how much time passed to within a second or two.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 222

Avg: 20.80

23.19, (23.41), (16.20), 19.51, 21.44, 16.86, 18.93, 23.25, 21.79, 19.78, 20.80, 22.44

The 16.20 was a non lucky PB with an N-perm too! 

Very happy with the average. Nice to have a counting 16


----------



## Talon2461 (Jun 26, 2012)

Round 222

Average: 19.15

20.06, 19.25, (21.38), 18.68, 17.71, 19.20, 21.27, (16.06), 18.50, 18.24, 19.77, 18.79

Hadn't warmed up before this so the cube locked up way more than it should have :/. Still glad with the average though


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 26, 2012)

*Round 222
Event: ZZ without inspection
Average 18.59*

17.03, 20.45 17.03, 19.23, 20.00, 18.61, 20.86, 19.66, 18.88, 16.41, 18.29, 16.70

You never truly understand how much you love inspection time....until it's gone.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 222

Section: Illumini

Average: 17.82*

15.76, 18.75, 17.70, 15.75, 19.57, 18.24, 17.44, 14.90, 19.79, 20.72, 19.72, 15.43

Comment: Hope you dont mind if I rejoin in the illumini section for a few weeks Mike. Have a comp coming up and really need to work at fixing my sub 20 avg jinx. Better than average for me (ao100 sub 18.5). Tried to turn really slow with minimal pauses and was generally pleased.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 27, 2012)

Round 222 - Alumini

18.52, 18.10, 17.78, 16.03, 18.27, 15.59, (18.96), 18.15, 15.76, 18.91, 16.70, (14.54)

*Average: 17.38
*
SOOOO happy with this average, extrememly consistent ... haven't been practising much because of work experience.

TPS + decent lookahead = really good times.

non lucky 14 on last solve and no sup 19's at all, even when I had a pop on the 18.96..

Not leaving just yet


----------



## Endgame (Jun 27, 2012)

*Round 222*
*Speed (LBL+Keyhole F2L Hybrid)*
*Ao12:* 48.000


42.48
55.49
40.88
55.25
40.99
48.58
41.09
53.36
51.20
50.63
*(61.83)*
*(32.98)*

Last solve was pretty epic. The cross was really easy to see, and I simultaneously filled 2 corners while making the cross, furthermore there was an OLL skip and a T-permutation, which is the only corners+edges fixing PLL I know. 

Solve #11 was pretty bad. I don't know what I messed up though, probably something in F2L. :/

I concluded look ahead is definitely something for me to work on thanks to this session.


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 222 - Speed

Average of 12*: 25.60*
Time List:
23.73, 24.68, 28.47, 26.94, (29.48), 23.96, 24.46, (23.28), 24.68, 28.28, 24.68, 26.16


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 222
Average: 22.49

22.77, 20.95, 25.65, 27.25, 24.76, 19.65, 24.55, 19.95, 21.79, 20.95, 21.50, 22.05

Just started to really focus on look ahead. Scores are getting better. Most of the bad ones was when my dad distracted me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2012)

*Round 222 Results*​

mDiPalma (ZZ no inspection)	18.59
Talon2461	19.15
Musicalboy2	19.76
Cubetastic	19.95
immortalchaos29	20.80
sneaklyfox	20.82
Carson	20.84
awesomecuber150	22.49
Mike Hughey	23.62
Outsmash	25.60
kbrune	25.73
Sillas (OH)	29.29
Endgame	48.00

Congratulations to Musicalboy2, who graduates this round!

Talon2461 and Cubetastic are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	17.38
Selkie	17.82

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 2, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 223rd round:

R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L2 F2 D F R2 D' F R' F' U' F' U2 L
L2 U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 D F' R' D' F L' D' B R F' U' F
L2 B2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 U2 F' D U2 B' R' U R' B' D2 L2
F L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D R F R D' B' F' L' U R'
D2 F R U R B L B R D' B' L2 F B U2 L2 B R2 L2 D2 L2
U2 L' B2 L F2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D F D R2 B' R' U' L B
L D' F B R' F' U2 F R' D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 L2 D L2 U'
U B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U F' R' F2 U B U2 R2 F2 L U
F2 U' L F L' F' R D' F' B' R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 U'
F R2 B R2 F U2 R2 B' F' L2 U2 R' U2 B2 U B D L F2 U' F'
B2 U2 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R F U' R' F R B U' F' D
F L2 B' L2 R2 D2 F L2 D2 L2 D2 U B' F' R D F R F2 R U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 223
22.65
24.18, (21.02), 23.40, 21.13, 24.12, 22.43, (28.13), 22.18, 24.03, 21.50, 21.62, 21.91

Bad. Not as bad as last round, but still bad. I guess I should actually practice...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2012)

Round 223
Average: 21.56

19.61, (26.97), 20.70, 21.32, 19.80, (17.60), 21.50, 22.22, 24.56, 23.40, 23.98, 18.47

Three things.
1. Just before this average - Cleaned cube, lubed cube... I had forgotten how awesome my Guhong could feel! I love cubing!
2. Restickered with Cubesmith and changed some colours to bright... threw me off on some of those solves and I couldn't find anything for F2L to save my life. Now I wish I had stuck with the standard colours I'm used to, but I'll see if I can't get used to the new look.
3. Had baby in lap the whole solve. Still sub-22 yay!


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 223
Event: ZZ no inspection
18.55, 13.33, 18.54, 16.28, 19.27, 17.17, 16.02, 17.14, 19.32, 18.86, 17.08, 19.47 = *17.82*

i dont even


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 223
Average: 20.90

19.75, 20.59, 22.28, 19.64, 21.66, 23.71, 20.04, 16.42, 22.38, 21.02, 18.35, 23.32


----------



## Carson (Jun 29, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> 3. Had baby in lap the whole solve. Still sub-22 yay!



That's cheating, no team solves!


----------



## Carson (Jun 29, 2012)

*Round 223
Average: 20.69*

Times:
17.23, 19.38, 19.52, 21.31, 18.32, 19.02, 20.26, 22.99, 24.22, 18.85, 35.80, 23.03

Though this was a decent average, I am NOT happy. The 35.80 was a pop which I managed to catch before the piece fell out, however it was during PLL so I had to go back and figure out where I was... would have been a sub-20 solve and a sub-20 average otherwise. Solves 1,2,3, and 5 had the same U perm.


----------



## Alcuber (Jun 29, 2012)

*Average: 23.90*

26.77, 26.01, (28.92), 21.98, 27.19, 23.26, 20.44, (19.17), 27.29, 21.15, 21.62, 23.31

Despite warming up I had a very bad start, very inconsistant as well


----------



## TheWitcher (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 223
2H

Average: 20.88

21.72, 22.74, 18.97, 23.05, 21.38, 21.46, (14.90), 20.04, 18.43, (28.47[pop]), 19.01, 22.00

Quite good average for me. The 14.90 is one look OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jun 29, 2012)

*George - Round 223*

... Finally ... but I can guarantee I will get 20.0x next round 

19.30, 19.56, 16.37, (24.75), 19.26, 22.14, 19.20, 20.44, 18.60, 20.51, 18.83, (16.25) = 19.42 Ao12

Started off really good and then just fell off a cliff, 8/12 sub 20


----------



## kbrune (Jun 29, 2012)

Round 223

Ave: *25.11* (didn't have time to double check, can some one confirm please)

29.98 worst
28.68
24.49
26.45
20.72 best
22.99
21.20
22.77
28.11
25.07
27.51
23.85

Slow start but over all this session felt good! 0.02 seconds saved me from a 
30+ solve!

@ Sneaklyfox: were you at the NCR comp in May? And what type of lube do you use?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 29, 2012)

kbrune said:


> Round 223
> 
> Ave: *25.11* (didn't have time to double check, can some one confirm please)
> 
> ...



You should use qqtimer. It will give you all the stats. http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/

No, I was not at the NCR comp in May. It would have been difficult as my youngest son was only a month old. I haven't been to any comps yet (started seriously speedcubing since about Nov 2011), but I do plan to make it out one of these days. Hope the NCR comp will continue annually.

I'm using Lubix. Previously I was using Vaseline in my storebought *gasp of horror* but learned that that was terrible. I only got my first speedcubes like my Guhong in Feb this year and never used anything but the Lubix on that.


----------



## Cubetastic (Jun 30, 2012)

12: 00:22.41 
11: 00:19.37 
10: 00:21.99 
9: 00:20.56 
8: 00:18.78 
7: 00:20.92 
6: 00:17.36 
5: 00:22.63 
4: 00:17.92 
3: 00:22.71 
2: 00:17.39 
1: 00:16.69 

Average: 19.89
Well, I've graduated, just barely though! Very inconsistent tonight, I think it's because my hands are cold.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 30, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> You should use qqtimer. It will give you all the stats. http://mzrg.com/qqtimer/
> 
> No, I was not at the NCR comp in May. It would have been difficult as my youngest son was only a month old. I haven't been to any comps yet (started seriously speedcubing since about Nov 2011), but I do plan to make it out one of these days. Hope the NCR comp will continue annually.
> 
> I'm using Lubix. Previously I was using Vaseline in my storebought *gasp of horror* but learned that that was terrible. I only got my first speedcubes like my Guhong in Feb this year and never used anything but the Lubix on that.



I normally use qqtimer but this session was on my cell. Thanks though. 
You're cube progression sounds a little like mine lol. I got my first speedcube in jan and it was a cube4you brand. 
I used jigaloo on it. I bought my.guhong at ncr in may and it made me wish I had been using that all along! I have yet to use lube on it and its still better then m first cube. 

I'm alittle hesitant to use jigaloo again cause I had to clean my cube4you every 100-200 solves or so and that got really annoying! But I know my guhong can be faster if I use lube but I really don't want to have to clean it every 2-3 days again! How long until you felt like it was getting slower again?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 30, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I normally use qqtimer but this session was on my cell. Thanks though.
> You're cube progression sounds a little like mine lol. I got my first speedcube in jan and it was a cube4you brand.
> I used jigaloo on it. I bought my.guhong at ncr in may and it made me wish I had been using that all along! I have yet to use lube on it and its still better then m first cube.
> 
> I'm alittle hesitant to use jigaloo again cause I had to clean my cube4you every 100-200 solves or so and that got really annoying! But I know my guhong can be faster if I use lube but I really don't want to have to clean it every 2-3 days again! How long until you felt like it was getting slower again?



I considered cube4you too, but after reading and watching a lot of reviews, mostly from youtube, I decided I'd get a Guhong. I actually also got a Lunhui because of the torpedo feature and it was on sale at the time from speedcubeshop. Zhanchi sounded awesome too but I decided I'd get better first. I sort of told myself that I would get one after I get sub-20... sort of like a reward for myself though I heard the Dayan 6 is coming out in a couple months. Having to clean your cube every 100-200 solves is annoying for sure. I clean and relube my cube every 1-2 months I think (~100+ solves/day). The feeling is awesome right after lubing. Then the next day it's still good and then it stays that way for at least a month or more. I think I relube my cube more often than it needs though but it still feels great afterwards. I wonder how much of it is psychological. If you want to know what lube is good, you could probably find some discussion of it in the forums. (I've read about something called traxxas, for instance.) I wouldn't be the person to ask as I've only tried the Lubix but I think it's great for my needs. It's pricey but you don't need very much of it.

So I see you were at the NCR. You probably would've known if I were there. Chinese woman with three kids is hard to miss. (I say woman, but sometimes I still think of myself as a girl considering the company I'm in... this is a relatively young community and I don't feel old.)


----------



## drogg (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 223 

*Average 25.87*

26.63, 28.46, (19.95), 26.94, 27.68, 26.47, 26.56, 23.42, (29.69), 26.22, 23.34, 23.00

Thought I'd join in with this if you guys don't mind. Recently graduated the sub 30 thread. Spent the last couple of weeks trying to drop my times down. This is a fairly standard average for me (CFOP 3LLL). Been getting more and more full step sub 20s recently so I know I'm capable of it (the 19 was full step). That being said think I'll be around for a while on this thread before graduation! So hello to you all.


----------



## Talon2461 (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 223

*Average 19.02*

18.16, (20.72), 19.38, 19.75, 19.72, 17.53, 17.00, 20.40, 19.70, (16.15), 19.27, 19.25

Argh, so close to sub 19, but locked up on the LL for the last solve. Still managed the sub 20


----------



## Sillas (Jun 30, 2012)

*Round 223*
OH
Average: 28.62

30.19, 30.34, 30.59, 25.82, 27.09, 27.30, 29.22, 27.54, 31.24, (25.53), 26.86, (31.91)


----------



## uvafan (Jun 30, 2012)

Round 223
Average: *20.27*

21.09, 18.94, 19.06, 20.47, 22.68, 19.87, 19.80, (17.00), 19.13, 20.83, 20.80, (23.03 )

So. Close. Consistent though.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 1, 2012)

*Round 223

Section: Alumini

Average: 17.58*

16.14, 17.19, 19.56, 19.63, 16.28, 16.23, 15.15, 18.04, 15.26, 17.62, 22.79, 19.80

Comment: Like so many averages, noticed it was sub 17 and then lost concentration. Another sub 16 ao5 in there though. Hadn't had a single one of those till 2 weeks ago and now have about 10 so that is promising. Still warmup average was late 18.xy so struggling with consistency. Also locking up most and more algs these days, which aren't very fast in my old hands as it is.


number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.15
worst time: 22.79

current avg5: 18.49 (σ = 1.16)
best avg5: 15.92 (σ = 0.58)

current avg12: 17.58 (σ = 1.65)
best avg12: 17.58 (σ = 1.65)

session avg: 17.58 (σ = 1.65)
session mean: 17.81


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Round 223 - Alumini

18.14, 17.33, (29.86), (15.12), 18.08, 17.54, 21.26 (POP), 19.64, 19.91, 18.58, 17.79

*Average: 18.79*

29 was a stupid solve.. 21 was a stupid pop, but overall, nice to get a 18 average 

Also had my first comp yesterday


----------



## timelonade (Jul 1, 2012)

Selkie said:


> *Round 223
> 
> Section: Alumini
> 
> ...



Your average has dropped almost 5 seconds since November! Wish I could say the same. Wow. xD


----------



## Mikel (Jul 1, 2012)

*Average: 18.51*
Round 223
Alumni
22.72, 18.03, 17.05, 20.13, 19.34, 17.06, 18.15, 17.69, 17.50, (14.66), 17.41, (23.22+)
The 14 was a PLL skip.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 1, 2012)

Round 223

Avg: 20.40

18.75, 20.25, 24.15, 20.29, 20.95, 20.38, (24.82), (16.46), 21.06, 19.54, 18.88, 19.77


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 1, 2012)

*Round 223*

*Round 223
Average: 27.25*

27.19, (21.86), 29.95, 31.23 +2, (35.51), 26.60, 27.17, 27.37, 23.12, 26.07, 24.13, 27.75,



Spoiler



Missed the last round. This was part of my warmup. 

*Round 222
Average: 27.27*

29.21, 26.01, 26.62, 30.47, (22.99), 24.59, 27.80, 24.36, (30.89), 28.17, 25.17, 30.38


----------



## RaresB (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 233 - OH

Average 24.87

34.19, 27.36, 25.81, 24.06, 29.15, 21.92, 18.58, 25.89, 26.77, 20.53, 21.96, 25.22

Err the beginning sucked but it got better


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 223, OH

25.30, 29.36, 33.54, 25.08, 28.64, 37.34, 30.08, 27.01, 31.00, 27.87, 31.98, 24.11 = 28.99

:fp


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 223:

Average of 12: *24.24*

26.82, 24.18, 23.14, 26.34, (20.45), (27.42), 24.79, 24.55, 21.86, 22.49, 22.24, 25.97


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2012)

*Round 223 Results*​

mDiPalma (ZZ no inspection)	17.82
Talon2461	19.09
Georgeanderre	19.42
Cubetastic	19.89
uvafan	20.27
immortalchaos29	20.4
Carson	20.69
TheWitcher	20.88
awesomecuber150	20.9
sneaklyfox	21.56
Mike Hughey	22.65
Alcuber	23.9
Outsmash	24.24
pwnAge (OH)	24.87
kbrune	25.11
drogg	25.87
Brian Kremer	27.25
Sillas (OH)	28.62
JianhanC (OH)	28.99

Congratulations to Talon2461 and Cubetastic, who graduate this round!

mDiPalma is only one round away from graduating using ZZ no inspection - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Selkie	17.58
Mikel	18.51
god of rubic 2	18.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 5, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 224th round:

R2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D B' D' L' U2 L B2 R2 U2 R'
D2 R2 D' F2 R2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' F' U2 R F L R' D' F' D
F2 U' D B L2 B2 R U D2 R' F' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B' L2 F2 B D2
L2 B2 U B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 D F U' L' R F2 U' L2 F R2 U
R2 F' D2 L' F' R B2 D R U R2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D
B U2 F R2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 F' U B2 U L B' R' F' U F2
R L2 B' U' D F U' F2 R U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' B' L2 B' R2
L2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 U' R F' D2 B L R' B' D B2 R
B L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 B' D R' B2 L U L2 U' L' D F
D L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 L D' F' U' R2 F' D' U' B' F'
F' U2 R2 F D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B' U R' F2 L2 U L2 R' D' B'
D' F D B U2 L2 D' B2 R B' D2 B L2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 224
22.91
26.66, (17.04), 23.17, 25.33, 20.56, 19.71, 19.91, 25.18, (27.37), 22.96, 24.46, 21.16

This bad despite 3 sub-20's - awful! I messed up 3 or 4 crosses - I think it's mainly due to being out of regular practice.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 224
*19.24*

19.38, 18.92, 20.84, 21.29, 18.38, 18.16, 18.47, 18.81, 19.20, (22.75), (17.71), 18.97

That felt SO good. Sub-20 + extremely consistent =


----------



## Sillas (Jul 2, 2012)

Round 224 (OH)
28.62

29.72, 25.92, (33.37), 24.63, 29.80, (21.49), 30.18, 30.53, 29.84, 31.87, 23.62, 30.09


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224 (OH)
28.32
30.31, (18.64), 28.20, 34.60, 25.91, (39.41), 24.07, 29.52, 29.72, 32.26, 24.39, 24.77


----------



## kbrune (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224

ave: *27.74*

28.73, 25.69, 24.22, 28.21, 29.64, 28.50, 26.72, 28.41, 29.02, 28.82, 28.03, 25.22

Although I should be happy there were no 30+ solves, I'm not satisfied. F2L was not my friend today. Almost every solve had pauses that felt like an eternity had passed! 


@sneaklyfox: 
Lol Im sure I stuck out too. Although I didn't take her with me, I have a four year old! When I registered, I assumed I would be the
oldest by far. I was pleasantly surprised though. There were a few adult competitors. It was fun and I'm looking forward to the next one!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224 - Alumini

19.84, 14.63, 19.11, 20.25, 18.86, 19.48, 18.80, (23.90), 20.06, 19.81, 19.73, (13.45) - gotta love H perm

*Average: 19.06*

Toooooo many 19s and 20s, loved the last solve, had no warm up but still sub 20.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224

*Avg: 24.15*

20.28, 23.21, 28.43, 25.22, 23.24, 28.52, 22.37, 26.09, 23.77, 18.86, 21.87, 26.99

Just finished an average of 100 before this it was my first sub-25 average of 100!!! 24.97


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224

Avg: *19.87* YES!

16.65, 18.59, 21.62, 18.71, 20.66, 22.49, 23.41, (23.73), 20.49, 17.88, (16.36), 18.18

18.71 was a PLL skip. Also first four solves were part of a new PB ao12


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 244
2H

*Average: 19.84!!!!!*

19.78, 17.73, (26.85), 18.42, 17.85, 19.89, 20.61, 20.77, 23.77, 19.45, 20.16, (16.11)

YES!!!! Finally got it! It was 20.0X before the 12th so I though I wouldn't get it. Very happy with this average


----------



## henkka (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224

avg *25,34*

26.18, 26.84, (28.65), 28.20, 21.72, 27.08, 26.47, 24.04, 25.96, 23.09, 23.77, (20.39)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2012)

Round 224
Average: 21.27

21.08, 17.38, (15.69), 22.32, 22.13, 16.92, 26.08, 19.65, 21.35, 23.39, 22.39, (DNF)

Not consistent and I felt tired after halfway through. Had a couple of nice solves though. The last DNF was because my mother-in-law decided to walk in on me and start chatting.


----------



## Guti (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 224
*24.65*
23.34, 19.54, 23.31, 24.08, 27.18, 26.43, 28.10, 22.91, (27.36), 24.78, 27.60, (17.78)
PB in best average of 5 (23.58) 
Great average for me.


----------



## Outsmash (Jul 4, 2012)

Round 224:

*Average of 12: 22.58*

24.68, 19.62, 21.91, 25.00, 23.16, 19.86, 23.56, 20.32, 24.65, (27.16), 23.00, (19.35)


----------



## Carson (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 224
Average: 22.77*

Times:
24.31, 22.98, 26.32, 20.87, 26.90, 22.54, 21.69, 22.38, 23.69, 20.87, 21.78, 21.10

I have had a sub :20 average in this thread, have a sub :20 competition average, warmed up pretty extensively, yet I manage to have no sub :20 solves in this round... frustrating.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 224

Section: Ilumini

Average: 17.97*

17.09, 17.71, 20.47, 16.95, 17.65, 18.50, 16.61, 21.07, 18.22, 18.20, 17.68, 17.27

Comment: Just saved from being sup 18. Didn't feel like a good average though. Not as fluid lookahead as I'd like

number of times: 12/12 
best time: 16.61
worst time: 21.07

current avg5: 18.03 (σ = 0.31)
best avg5: 17.48 (σ = 0.34)

current avg12: 17.97 (σ = 1.01)
best avg12: 17.97 (σ = 1.01)

session avg: 17.97 (σ = 1.01)
session mean: 18.12


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 224 

Avg: 21.58

26.62, 18.04, 19.94, 20.78, DNF(22.57), 22.47, 20.20, 19.28, 20.58, 17.50, 24.90, 23.00

I hope I am not too late, I rushed the solves and they were the first of the day.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 224 Results*​

uvafan	19.24
TheWitcher	19.84
immortalchaos29	19.87
sneaklyfox	21.27
PokemonEggs	21.58
Outsmash	22.58
Carson	22.77
Mike Hughey	22.91
RubiXer	24.15
Guti	24.65
henkka	25.34
kbrune	27.24
Unnoticed (OH)	28.32
Sillas (OH)	28.62

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Selkie	17.97
god of rubic 2	19.06

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 9, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 225th round:

U L2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F R' D' B2 L U2 B' U L2 R
B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 D F2 U L2 B' F' D' F R' B' L2 U L' F2
F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F2 D2 L2 B' R2 B' U R F' D' L D B L2 U B
R2 B2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L D B D2 U L' D L' R B
R' U F U2 F L U L B' R L F2 B2 R U2 B2 R B2 L D2
B2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L D2 B2 D2 R' U' B' L B2 R' D' U' L U F2
L D2 R2 B2 R D2 L2 D2 U2 R' B2 D' B2 D' L' F' D2 L2 B' D' L
F2 U' F' L' B2 R D' L' U' L F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F U2 B' R2 F'
F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 D' F' R2 D L2 D' F' L2 D' L' B
U' B R U' L D R2 U' L D2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2
R2 U2 L2 U B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 U L' R2 F' D L F2 R2
F' U' B' R' L2 D L2 U B' U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 225
21.32
23.47, (16.24), 20.08, 16.84, 22.04, 22.80, (24.83), 23.11, 21.15, 22.60, 18.93, 22.21

Wow, some lucky solves! But I really messed up a few of them too, which ruined it. It was still nice to have a counting sub-17 solve, though - that's very rare for me.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 225
Avg: *19.78*! My first sub-20 ao12!!!

(21.71), 18.00, 21.38, 21.38, 16.43, 21.19, 20.95, 21.13, 19.43, 20.06, 19.97, 19.29, (15.75)

Lucky solves, last one was pll skip. But overall they were smoother than butter.


----------



## Carson (Jul 5, 2012)

*Round 225
Average: 19.52*

Times:
18.87, 22.26, 22.77, 18.06, 18.74, 21.67, 16.71, 25.10, 18.46, 14.99, 18.51, 19.13

Not that I'm complaining about getting a sub :20 average, but I still can't comprehend the variability of my averages. When I did the average for the previous round last night, I could even get a sub :20 solve... in this round I get eight of them. Go figure...

Edit: One of the first solves was a PLL skip... the fourth one I think. The 14.99 should have been faster, but I ended up with an N perm.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 5, 2012)

Round 225
*Average: 18.86*

17.63, 15.13, 17.63, 18.44, 22.61, 16.24, 17.61, (27.46), 20.23, 22.45, (14.63), 20.59 

Really good average for me; started cooling off near the end with 3 out of 4 sup20s. On the 27.46 I screwed up EOLine and G perm :fp

It would be hilarious if I graduated from this thread before the sub30 thread; that's what will happen if I get sub20 next round.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 225 - OH
28.21

(30.83), 25.92, 29.22, (23.71), 29.83, 27.58, 30.44, 30.37, 25.51, 29.57, 25.98, 27.69


----------



## Guti (Jul 6, 2012)

24.95, 21.58, , 22.99, 27.96, 22.71, 22.20, 18.12, 23.71, 16.69, 19.66, 19.07, 21.30
*21.63*
pb in best average of 5, single, and average of 12


----------



## TeddyKGB (Jul 6, 2012)

Carson said:


> The 14.99 should have been faster



Sound kinda arrogant


----------



## Carson (Jul 6, 2012)

TeddyKGB said:


> Sound kinda arrogant



It was a super easy scramble. When I say it "should" have been faster, I mean that my N's are pretty slow and that if I would practice them like I should... it would have been faster.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 225
Average: 19.69

18.48, 16.36, 20.14, (15.88), 21.24, 18.10, 19.73, 20.70, (22.82), 21.95, 20.74, 19.42

Sub-20 for the first time ever and new PB! But these were really lucky. Most of these crosses were easier than normal. And actually even while I was getting a lot of sub-20 times I was really disappointed and annoyed with myself because I executed horribly! A lot of those solves probably would have been at least a second or two faster! Anyway, still glad I got the sub-20... wasn't sure I'd make it near the end. Just knew it could have been a lot better.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 225 - Alumini

15.38, 18.13, 17.15, 16.26, 17.43, (18.81), 17.58, 15.81, 16.12, 18.59, (13.99), 16.48

*Average: 16.89*

Unbelievable average, so happy 

Second solve I put 3 pairs in their wrong slots.

No sup 19's and sub 17 average.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 6, 2012)

Round 225

22.84, (27.34), 22.38, 26.04, 24.69, 24.25, 24.60, 25.87, 21.49, 23.54, 21.36, (20.68)

Average: 23.71

Did this half asleep so the first solve I thought I got a PLL skip so I reached for the space bar but it was a J-perm.

Could've been a sub-20 solve.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 225

*23.85*

29.51, 26.04, 30.62, 23.87, 24.63, 20.98, 22.41, 25.06, 23.76, 19.07, 22.48, 19.74


----------



## Jakube (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 225

(24.73), (19.19), 19.95, 21.30, 21.62, 21.49, 20.60, 22.36, 21.00, 23.80, 20.45, 20.15 = *21.27*

With Roux


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Round 225*

*Round 225
Average: 27.43
*

26.27, 28.79, 25.90, 31.25, 26.98, 24.90, (23.21), 29.30, 26.24, 28.76, 25.99, (32.22)



Spoiler



Busy week. Did round 224 as part of my warmup today. 

*Round 224
Average: 23.54
*

(33.39), 20.80, (20.20), 25.03, 20.72, 22.18, 22.52, 26.85, 24.77, 20.62, 26.60, 25.32 

PB average of 12!


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 7, 2012)

Round 224
2H

Average: 21.38

20.77, (19.06), 22.05, 20.27, 19.19, 20.14, (23.50), 22.91, 21.75, 23.49, 20.59, 22.60

Back to normal... =\


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 225
Event: zz no inspection

17.04, 18.11, 18.92, 17.30, 18.96, 16.61, 13.58, 16.56, 18.32, 17.22, 12.24, 16.66 *= 17.03*

lol i graduate...i cut this round kind of close...no, i don't mean with my average...i mean this round closes in ~10 minutes.

lol peace


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2012)

*Round 225 Results*​

mDiPalma (ZZ no inspection)	17.03
uvafan	18.86
Carson	19.52
sneaklyfox	19.69
PokemonEggs	19.78
Jakube (Roux)	21.27
Mike Hughey	21.32
TheWitcher	21.38
Guti	21.63
RubiXer	23.71
pwnAge	23.85
Brian Kremer	27.43
Sillas (OH)	28.21

Congratulations to mDiPalma, who graduates with ZZ no inspection this round!

uvafan is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 12, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 226th round:

F' L2 U' R D' L' F' D L' U' R2 D2 R2 B L2 B U2 F' U2 D2 L2
L2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L F U B' R' U' L B' U L'
R' U L F2 R' U B' D B' U2 B2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 D R2
L D2 L F2 D2 U2 L U2 R' D2 R2 U' B2 U2 F' L2 B' L D F R'
B2 U2 B2 R D2 R D2 R' B2 R F2 U' L' U' B R2 U' L F2 L2 F2
U' R' U' F' B L B U2 D B R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D'
R2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L B D' L2 U' R B R' D2 U
D L2 R2 D' U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 U B U2 B U L F2 R2 B' U L
L' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D' B L F2 D2 F' D2 F U2
B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 U' R U' L' B R2 B2 D' F2 D R
R B2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 B' D' B2 R2 F D' L2 U2 R' D
D' F' B U' R' L B' D' L' D R' L2 F2 D2 R' D2 F2 B2 L U2 L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 226
22.76
24.08, 20.74, 21.72, 24.88, (15.56), (26.28), 24.82, 22.07, 26.16, 20.96, 18.23, 23.95

Ugh - a sub-16 solve and yet an average this bad. Too many terrible mistakes.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 226 (OH)
28.57
29.85, 28.79, 30.04, (33.06), 25.86, 30.10, 27.12, 28.23, (23.58), 31.06, 29.69, 24.96


----------



## Carson (Jul 9, 2012)

*Round 226
Average: 21.85*

Times:
16.51, 21.44, 22.49, 24.33, 20.02, 21.71, 23.33, 21.94, 19.30, 24.59, 19.69, 24.29


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 9, 2012)

Round 226
Average: 19.52

19.94, 19.36, 17.53, 22.73, (16.28), 20.84, 18.56, 18.57, 16.32, 18.75, (23.20), 22.63

YES!!!!! New PB Ao5=17.82 and Ao12=19.52!!!!! First two solves could have been smoother and probably a second faster on each. Got a bit too excited about my times near the end so last two solves were worse from the nerves.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 226
Average:22.54

(20.58), 23.66, 21.43, 22.54, 20.74, 23.78, 20.76, (27.49), 22.00, 25.40, 21.56, 23.55

Meh...


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 226 - Alumini

16.38, 15.08, 15.81, 19.66, 14.18, 20.67, 16.68, 16.69, 14.08, 17.48, 18.46, 16.16

*Average: 16.66*

Pretty good, got new PB of 10.30 today. Nice average.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 226

*Average: 19.52 *

20.64, (20.78), 19.70, 20.07, 17.67, (16.57), 18.87, 20.74, 17.92, 20.05, 19.17, 20.37

I find it easy now to get sub-20 solves. I got a sub 20 Ao100 yesterday. But I still get some 20's every now and then.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 10, 2012)

Round 226

*20.05*

17.63, 19.20, 17.60, 28.02, 17.63, 20.82, 21.94, (16.96), 17.93, 19.00, 20.73, (28.19)

:fp. Got nervous at the end because I really wanted to graduate. Guess I'll just have to wait another 3 weeks because of that counting 28...


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 226
Average of 12: *24.50*

Times:
20.51 , 29.11 , 23.62 , (31.51) , 25.38 , 29.77 , (16.28) , 22.69 , 25.94 , 24.37 , 18.03 , 25.62 

randomly got a PB single also in that 16.28 xD, i got some work to do for sub 20 \o/


----------



## kbrune (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 226

ave: *24.92*

30.26, 23.82, 24.72, 24.86, 21.71, 26.09, 25.72, 28.90, 24.74, 20.24, 24.16, 24.45



PB ao12 wooo! I felt fast this session. Look ahead was ok but speed and recognition were my strong points this time around. grrr at the 30+ solve!! 

I struggle with cross solving during inspection and the execution and transition between cross and first pair. I feel like I haven't been seeing much improvement in that area in a long time. any tips? I've heard blindfolding yourself while practicing cross can help. Has anyone tried this with success?


----------



## drogg (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 226

*Average 25.10*

25.96, 24.44, 22.06, 27.02, 24.75, (28.51), 24.35, 26.34, 27.19, (19.06), 25.30, 23.64

Standard average for me again. Yay sub 20 full step though. Need to improve my lookahead!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 11, 2012)

kbrune said:


> I struggle with cross solving during inspection and the execution and transition between cross and first pair. I feel like I haven't been seeing much improvement in that area in a long time. any tips? I've heard blindfolding yourself while practicing cross can help. Has anyone tried this with success?


During inspection memorise as much of the cross as you can, then execute your cross slowly looking ahead for the first pair.

My cross to F2L transition is still quite dodgy.. 

EDIT: I can BLD my cross quite easily most of the time... but personally hasn't helped me a lot... dunno maybe I'm weird..lol


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 11, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> During inspection memorise as much of the cross as you can, then execute your cross slowly looking ahead for the first pair.
> 
> My cross to F2L transition is still quite dodgy..
> 
> EDIT: I can BLD my cross quite easily most of the time... but personally hasn't helped me a lot... dunno maybe I'm weird..lol



My cross to F2L transition is "dodgy" too. And I can BLD my cross easily too. It can help if you to a point. Beyond that point, my problem is that when I do BLD, I know how the moves feel but when I am looking for the first pair at the same time, it's hard to do both even if I don't need to look at the cross. But I think this will improve over time.


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 11, 2012)

Round 226 (OH)
Average: 25.96
28.27, 28.89, 26.75, 25.54, 23.71, 21.94, (32.77), 26.77, (19.48), 27.27, 27.09, 23.34

Awesome average.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 226
2H

Average: 21.16

20.04, 20.95, (19.63), (25.29), 20.30, 20.88, 19.67, 24.42, 23.64, 20.78, 20.50, 20.75


----------



## Twofu2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 226 2H
Average: 21.10

21.74, 18.79, 20.37, (23.78), 21.76, 20.91, 22.32, 22.31, 20.07, (17.66), 20.17, 22.58


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2012)

*Round 226 Results*​

sneaklyfox	19.52
PokemonEggs	19.52
uvafan	20.05
Twofu2	21.10
TheWitcher	21.16
Carson	21.85
RubiXer	22.54
Mike Hughey	22.76
aznanimedude	24.50
kbrune	24.92
drogg	25.10
Unnoticed (OH)	25.96
Sillas (OH)	28.57

sneaklyfox and PokemonEggs are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.66

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 16, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 227th round:

U F2 U' F2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B R F' R2 F' U' L' U2 F R'
D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R D R F' L2 U L' U' R' U2
R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L B' D2 L' U' F' D L R F2 D
R2 B2 D2 L2 R U2 L B2 U2 F2 L B' L' F' U' R' F2 L2 U' B
U' F2 D L2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' L U' R2 F D L2 F
L2 F2 U2 L D2 L B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D L' D L B' R' U' F' R2 F2
F' L2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 R2 U B U L2 R' F D U L'
F2 L2 U2 B D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 L F L' B' U' L D B2 L2 D'
B D2 L F' R2 U' B D R F' L2 B2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B R2 D2
B' L' U R L B' U' R D2 L F2 U2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2
U D' B R2 B U F2 U2 R D' F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' L2
D2 R' B' U2 D' R' D' L' F U L2 D R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 D' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 227
22.64
23.84, 21.11, 21.29, 23.27, 22.45, 23.01, (19.60), (27.72), 22.39, 24.58, 23.64, 20.82

I will have limited internet access between now and US Nationals, so I may be slow posting for the next several rounds. Please be patient with me - I'll try to catch up whenever I can.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 227
*23.18*

24.61, 23.95, 20.63, 26.49, 25.50, 25.11, 20.20, (17.36), (27.34), 20.52, 22.41, 22.39

meh i did better i guess, probably shoulda warmed up first before doing this though xD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2012)

Round 227
Average: 21.04

19.37, 21.54, 19.59[someone tried talking to me], 19.36, 22.43, 19.17, 24.12, 17.78, (16.89), 24.65, 22.41, (25.00)

Agh. I guess I didn't want to graduate yet. Started off ok. Took a break in between and came back with two good solves and finished terribly.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227
Average: 19.71

19.11, 18.90, 17.76, 19.91, 21.61, 21.16, 18.40, 19.16, (16.04), (22.20), 21.25, 19.88

I need to work on consistently getting sub-20 solves in Ao12's


----------



## RaresB (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227 OH

22.36, 26.74, 24.70, 28.03, 22.73, 24.82, 23.98, 26.00, 24.47, 33.37, 25.43, 23.32 = 25.02


----------



## Unnoticed (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227 (OH)
Average: 24.89
23.69, 24.02, 28.11, 22.81, (21.69), 22.21, 24.87, 27.24, 26.43, (28.47), 25.18, 24.39

I need to make some videos of OH soon, I am improving fast.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227 - Alumini

15.41, (22.08), (14.41), 15.38, 17.05+, 17.39, 21.75+, 16.36, 16.69, 15.90, 19.83, 20.66

*Average: 17.64*

Horrible. Screwed up many times. Going to upload a vid of this.



Spoiler


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 13, 2012)

Maybe I don't know the regulations right, but shouldn't the 17.05+ be a DNF?


----------



## Jakube (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227: Roux

(25.95), 22.74, 19.93, 20.65, 16.51, 17.74, 17.19, 25.61, 18.43, (15.48), 22.89, 24.62 = *20.63*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 13, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Maybe I don't know the regulations right, but shouldn't the 17.05+ be a DNF?



Good question, but no, this is a legitimate +2 solve. From the regulations:


> 10e)	A puzzle is solved when all face colours are reconstructed and all the parts are aligned within certain limits.
> 10e1) For each two adjacent parts (for example two parallel adjacent slices of a cube) of the puzzle that are misaligned more than the limit described in Article 10f, these two parts are considered to need one move to be solved (Half Turn Metric).
> 10e2) If no move is needed to bring the puzzle to solved state, the puzzle is considered solved without a penalty.
> 10e3) If one move is needed, the puzzle is considered solved with a penalty of 2 seconds.
> ...



The only face that is misaligned by this definition is the R face; the U and D faces are considered aligned (even though they're fairly far off, they're clearly less than 45 degrees). So this puzzle is defined to need one move to solve, so it deserves a +2.

However, a word of advice to god of rubic 2: you might want to consider being a little more careful about how you finish the solve; that one was rather uncomfortably close to a DNF.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 13, 2012)

Round 227
*18,47*
(14.54), 17.89, (27.59), 19.38, 20.26, 15.48, 18.19, 18.39, 18.14, 15.40, 23.13, 18.43+


----------



## Sillas (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227 - OH

25.96, 25.50, 27.41, 25.97, 26.27, (34.82), 30.15, 25.95, 25.57, 27.85, (24.87), 27.81 = 26.84


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227

Average:23.87

19.74, 22.98, 19.08, 29.61, 23.87, 26.15, 24.73, 31.34, 27.51, 19.69, 19.16, 25.27

First timed solves of the week. Some pretty inconsistent times but hey 4 sub-20 solves


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> However, a word of advice to god of rubic 2: you might want to consider being a little more careful about how you finish the solve; that one was rather uncomfortably close to a DNF.



Yea, sorry, I get a little too excited when I get a fast PLL.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227
2H

Average: 18.84

16.18, 21.70, 19.08, 19.55, (14.99), 20.87, 22.04, 17.39, (24.04+), 19.42, 16.39, 15.74

:O


----------



## bran (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227
Average:16.32

(DNF(19.92)pop), 14.62, 15.61, 15.56, 17.29, (13.06), 14.77, 13.66, 16.23, 16.23, 18.38, 20.84 

Pretty bad average for me


----------



## Twofu2 (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227 
Average: 21.73

22.67, 21.22, 21.08, (26.10), 23.95, (16.74), 20.91, 21.85, 19.69, 22.68, 21.37, 21.84


----------



## Talon2461 (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227 - Average 18.67 (Alumni)

18.54, 16.88, 18.94, 17.92, 18.13, 19.11, (16.62), 20.34, 19.05, (22.00), 18.37, 19.43

Nice average, made a few mistakes on the <20 solves


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 14, 2012)

*Round 227:*
avg: 27.82
1. 30.97
2. 27.97
3. 26.01
4. 24.04
5. 22.84
6. 30.20
7. 31.20
8. 28.94
9. 28.53
10. 28.11
11. 30.20
12. 24.83


----------



## kbrune (Jul 14, 2012)

Round 227

ave: *27.44*

29.78, 27.95, 20.62, 35.07, 22.65, 26.12, 27.94, 28.96, 27.30, 31.82, 26.92, 24.95

*Launches cube at computer screen and stomps out of the room blaming problems on the entire world* 
I must have gotten the G(d) perm 6 times and butchered it every time! grrrrrr


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 15, 2012)

round 227

ave:20.45 

16.07, 18.05, 15.52, 21.70, 18.47, 22.95, 24.25, 19.74, 22.31, 23.23, 19.04, 22.94


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 15, 2012)

*Round 227*

*Round 227
Average of 12: 27.79*

26.55, 29.33, (43.98), 28.18, 34.08, 26.78, 24.79, 24.01, 25.87, 25.42, (22.70), 31.25



Spoiler



*Round 226
Average of 12: 25.31*

27.30, 30.30, 21.86, 30.20, 22.32, (34.28), (21.22), 23.87, 23.23, 21.85, 26.32, 25.74


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 16, 2012)

Round 227

Average: 23.00

18.95, 22.40, 26.73, 21.44, 26.95, 24.68, 22.63, 23.82, 26.62, 22.88, 19.80, 15.10

I took a two week break from cubing and my times went up a little.  
Wasnt such a good idea because I have a competition on Saturday.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 16, 2012)

*Round 227
Average of 12 = 32.86*
30.47, 32.65, 33.05, (29.72), (38.82), 35.74, 31.86, 37.63, 32.49, 32.10, 30.02, 32.58


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2012)

*Round 227 Results*​

bran	16.32
uvafan	18.47
TheWitcher	18.84
PokemonEggs	19.71
CJF2L 1	20.45
Jakube (Roux)	20.63
sneaklyfox	21.04
Twofu2	21.73
Mike Hughey	22.64
awesomecuber150	23.00
aznanimedude	23.18
RubiXer	23.87
Unnoticed (OH)	24.89
pwnAge (OH)	25.02
Sillas (OH)	26.84
kbrune	27.44
Brian Kremer	27.79
PandaBeaarAmy	27.82
DuffyEdge	32.86

Congratulations to bran and PokemonEggs, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	17.64
Talon2461	18.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 19, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 228th round:

F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 B' D' B2 R' D B U' R F2 D2
R' F2 R' B2 L U2 L' U2 B2 D2 B' R2 U F2 D2 L2 B R2 D U'
L2 U F' D B' R D F D2 R B2 R2 D2 L D2 B2 L' U2 R2
B2 L2 F U2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 L D B' U B2 R' U R' B' F' R2
F2 L2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' R2 U B L B2 R2 F D' L' U2 B' D2
D2 U2 F D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F U' B F2 D' F U F2 L' F
R U2 B R' B' U B D L F2 L2 U' D B2 U L2 B2 D'
D2 L2 R2 B L2 F' R2 B' U2 B' U R' B' F' R' B2 R' U L
B2 D2 B D2 F R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R B F2 L D R2 U2 B' R2 F
B' D2 F L2 F U2 B' L2 B' F2 D2 U' R U R2 U' L R F2 U2
B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 U B D L' F R' U F D2
L' B2 D' L' U' D B R' B' R' F' U2 L2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 228
23.22
20.84, 23.63, 20.21, 25.53, 23.15, 25.47, 21.69, (18.46), (29.30), 21.96, 21.30, 28.44

It's so hard to have decent lighting in a hotel room.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

ROUND 228
AVE:19.07


TIMES: (14.09), 16.68, 17.53, 20.01, 18.65, 18.92, 14.40, 22.46, (23.90), 19.46, 22.39, 20.23
w/ 17.62 Ao5


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 228
2H

Average: 20.16

22.12, 18.55, 19.32, 19.92, 20.14, 17.90, 18.44, 20.32, (16.20), 23.25+, (25.29), 21.61


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 228
TH
27.99, 36.21, 31.62, 26.16, 39.56, 29.81, 29.19, 23.74, 27.52, 29.77, 33.68, 29.25 = 30.12 Lol it isn't even sub-30. With Roux ofc


----------



## uvafan (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 228
*18.89*

20.51, 17.94, 16.89, 16.79, (28.68), 13.83, 18.27, 20.19, 19.59, 20.76, (9.01), 24.09

PB AND FIRST SUB-10 9.01!!!!!!!!! ZZ Last Layer Skip (1/1944 iirc). Could've been sub9 but it took me half a second to find the spacebar...

I'm one round away from graduating. Again.

Reconstruction of 9.01 solve:

Scramble: B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' B2 L B2 L2 B2 U B D L' F R' U F D2

x2
EOLine: D' L R' F U2 L2 D' (7)
Left: U2 L' U' L' U R U R' U' L' (10,17)
Right: U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 (performed as R' R') U R (10,27)
AUF: U2 (1,28)
28/9.01=3.108 tps

And my previous PB was 11.90...


----------



## Sillas (Jul 17, 2012)

Round 228 - OH
25.93

24.35, 25.59, (18.74), 25.09, 23.27, 26.20, 28.80, (29.21), 24.39, 25.52, 27.27, 28.77

Yay! PB single Nonlucky and avg too - I think.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got home from vacation and went into this euphoric cubing mode:

Round 228
*Avg: 18.95*

20.95, 19.54, 17.93, 18.93, 15.29, (14.17), 16.65, 19.49, (25.54), 20.21, 21.87, 18.61

Last solve was a PLL skip. 

Includes a PB 16.62 Ao5!!


----------



## aznanimedude (Jul 18, 2012)

uvafan said:


> *...*
> 
> Reconstruction of 9.01 solve:
> 
> ...



i be super jelly </3

Average of 12: *23.44*
22.46 , (27.98) , 23.33 , 26.81, (19.32) , 27.31 , 22.41 , 22.39 , 21.61 , 21.46 , 22.36 , 24.25


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 18, 2012)

*Average: 22.98*

19.86, 26.40, 22.28, 23.99, 24.74, 20.69, (18.32), 23.00, (27.89), 23.24, 23.65, 21.93


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 18, 2012)

*Round 228:
Average: 28.54*
1. 24.78
2. 31.14
3. 27.12
4. (24.51)
5. 27.21
6. 29.33
7. 29.45
8. 29.30
9. 27.97
10. 27.10
11. 31.98
12. (36.98)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 18, 2012)

Round 228
Average: 18.80
15.31, 19.31, (15.17), 19.71, 18.63, 18.10, 17.28, (23.40[wrong slot on f2l]), 20.88, 16.10, 20.85, 21.86

Great average! New PB of 12.


----------



## foolish (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 228
Average: *22.16*

21.79, 24.05, 20.61, 20.18, 19.95, 23.30, 21.73, 24.40, _(18.15)_, _(25.15)_, 23.26, 22.32


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2012)

*Round 228
Average of 12 = 33.36*
32.81, (24.18), 35.79, 31.85, 36.38, 28.29,*31.21, 27.80, 36.61, 37.18, (40.82), 35.66


----------



## PianoCube (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 228
Average: 24.81

26.56, 25.31, (20.83), (27.93), 23.60, 24.18, 24.22, 24.23, 23.22, 26.59, 27.27, 22.88


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 19, 2012)

Round 228
Average: 19.40

18.11, 18.39, 18.62, 19.92, 19.86, 19.57, (21.60), (16.99), 21.21, 19.11, 18.81, 20.41


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2012)

*Round 228 Results*​

sneaklyfox	18.80
uvafan	18.89
immortalchaos29	18.95
CJF2L 1	19.07
TheWitcher	20.16
foolish	22.16
Alcuber	22.98
Mike Hughey	23.22
aznanimedude	23.44
PianoCube	24.81
Sillas (OH)	25.93
PandabeaarAmy	28.54
arcio1	30.12
DuffyEdge	33.36

uvafan and immortalchaos29 are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

PokemonEggs	19.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 23, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 229th round:

D L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 U' R F' L' F' D R2 B' F2 R U'
D2 F2 L U2 L F2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 U' R F R' D2 B D' F2 R' F2
D2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 B' U B R' D2 F R2 B2 D F' L'
B2 F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R2 B U' R2 U F' D R' D' L' D'
D2 R2 B' U2 F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' F' R B' D2 B2 U' R' U L' B2 L2
D' R' B' D R' B2 D F2 B' L D R2 B2 D F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2
F' U2 L2 D2 B R2 B F' R2 F2 R U R' F' D' L B2 L2 F' U F'
F2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2 R2 D U' R' U L' B R2 F' D F' U R' U
U R2 B2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 F' U' B' D' B2 D' L' D' B' F'
L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' F D2 L F' U' R' F D U' F'
R2 B' R2 B R2 B' R2 F R2 D2 B U L2 F' R D2 F' R B2 U2 F'
U' R B' D2 F' B L D L U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F U2 B'


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 229
2H

Average: 18.96

18.47, 18.21, 18.52, 18.95, 19.62, (21.83), 19.46, (17.61), 18.95, 19.86, 19.04, 18.53

Damn... Am I dreaming?


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 20, 2012)

31.15, 27.64, 26.44, 31.76, 28.47, 29.55, 32.29, 32.06, 24.74, 33.42, 29.41, 33.78 = 30.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 229
21.73
24.91, 18.30, 21.44, 24.81, 18.91, 20.52, 25.77, 19.97, 21.36, 26.77, 19.53, 20.11

These were very lucky scrambles. I had terrible conditions; if I had normal lighting, I think I would have been sub-20 this time.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 20, 2012)

Round 229
Average: 19.30
19.20, 19.01, 19.55, 18.35, (22.44), 18.91, 20.92, 20.37, 19.23, 18.50, 18.98, (17.96)
Weird. I thought I usually get nervous at the end when I think I might not get sub-20 but this time I got my better solves near the end.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 20, 2012)

*Round 229*

*Average: 21.43*

20.53, 21.65, 21.67, 20.94, 21.19, 19.99, 21.50, 18.19, 25.08, 25.70, 21.16, 20.62


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 21, 2012)

round 229 

AVE:18.67

23.49, 17.74, 19.00, 17.12, 20.05, 18.83, 19.51, 15.00, 20.99, 19.93, 17.22, 16.27

YAY good ave


----------



## arvind1999 (Jul 21, 2012)

Round 229

20.75, 20.63, 24.42, 29.39, 22.72, 24.58, 19.92, 23.17, 25.81, 24.52, 29.61, 23.80 = 23.98


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 229

*Avg: 19.95*

20.73, 18.71, 21.49, 16.95, (25.14), 19.64, 21.12, 19.42, 22.09, 20.21, (14.72), 19.11

I would rather have a more comfortable margin of victory but whatever. I'll take it


----------



## Sillas (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 229 - OH

27.14

29.53, 28.62, (32.96), (24.24), 26.15, 26.98, 26.88, 26.47, 29.77, 26.19, 25.97, 24.85


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 229

Average: 18.67s

Times: 18.56, 17.68, 18.08, 19.45, 21.76, 15.67, 19.23, 18.70, 14.97, 20.65, 20.01

Normally I average 19.5s - 20.5s. I'm getting good averages today (improving my previous Ao5 record from 17.93s to 15.91s.)


----------



## henkka (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 229

avg *23.99*

(19.75), 23.54, 23.10, 26.18, 24.39, 24.66, 23.82, 24.95, (26.29), 24.55, 21.57, 23.17


----------



## uvafan (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 229 
19.44, (16.89), 18.29, 21.45+, 22.16, 17.90, 20.50, 18.59, (27.24), 19.28, 17.50, 21.06 = *19.62*

I was so nervous that I wouldn't graduate... anyway, graduation!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2012)

I won't have Internet access tomorrow, so I'll post this now to make sure it's available. Results for round 229 will probably be posted sometime Tuesday.

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 26, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 230th round:

U2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' R2 U' L' D2 R U B' L D' U' B R U2
U F2 D B2 D B2 U F2 L2 D U' B R U2 B2 F' L' U2 R' F' U'
L R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 L' D2 R' B' D F2 R' B2 D2 F' U B'
F L2 B' R2 B D2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 D' F U' L' B2 D' R F L' R
U' R' B L2 B' D2 R2 L' D' F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L
L2 R2 D2 U2 F R2 B' F R2 B' R' B F' L U R D R U' B2
D2 L' U2 R2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L R' B' U R2 F2 L' R2 D' B2 L
U' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D' U L' U' B D2 R' B F' U' F U
U2 B2 F D2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 U2 L2 U' F' U R B U L2 B2 R'
L2 B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 B2 D' U2 R2 B' U' L' R2 D L2 U F2 D' R'
D B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' R' U R' F D2 L2 D' U
U' R2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 R2 F' U2 L B' D B D B' U' R


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 22, 2012)

*Round 229*

*Round 229
Average: 26.69*

24.66, 29.00, 26.78, 25.08, 26.47, 25.05, (20.04), (36.45), 27.10, 24.25, 25.95, 32.62

*Round 230
Average: 26.44*

27.65, 24.00, 27.28, (30.45), 27.73, 30.21, 23.00, (20.82), 25.36, 29.53, 23.57, 26.11



Spoiler



*Round 228
Average: 26.79*

24.76, 22.89, (22.68), 26.08, 31.69, 26.50, 24.46, 23.75, 33.09, 29.68, 25.01, (62:45)


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 22, 2012)

Round 230

Average: 19.44

Times: 18.36, 18.26, 17.56, 21.44, 20.02, 16.92, (22.01), 20.90, (16.61), 22.78, 17.22, 21.72

Finally managed to do a successful XCross on one of the scrambles!


----------



## Twofu2 (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 229
Average: 19.65 (Yes!)

18.17, 20.47, 20.15, (21.02), (17.70), 20.02, 19.23, 18.01, 20.57, 20.56, 19.96, 19.43

Round 230
Average: 19.76
21.73, 20.87, 20.95, 20.24, 19.73, 19.97, 18.35, (13.20), 19.21, 21.87, 20.18, 20.78

Woohoo new pb. It was a really lucky solve though.


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 23, 2012)

round 230
average: 18.81
times: 20.53, 20.92, 20.71, 19.92, 19.60, 19.26, 17.47, (15.50), 16.79, 16.77, 16.16, (24.33)

pretty good


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 30
2H

Average: 18.56

17.61, 20.03, 21.04, 18.98, 17.35, 19.19, 17.31, (13.56), 19.19, (21.36), 17.82, 17.07

That doesn't count. most of the scrambles were extremely easy.


----------



## Sillas (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 230
OH

Average: 29.84

32.10, 25.12, (24.42), 27.18, 30.22, (33.93), 31.22, 27.79, 31.78, 33.04, 31.48, 28.45


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 23, 2012)

*Round 229*
2H : 22.83, 24.72, 29.04, (30.30), 27.55, 25.23, 26.86, 24.64, 23.99, 25.00, (20.81), 24.95 = *25.48*


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 230
*
Avg: 18.99*

19.28, 20.77, 18.27, 20.78, 20.13, 18.31, 20.08, 16.06, 18.31, (15.05), 17.95, (22.41)

Cool


----------



## RaresB (Jul 23, 2012)

Round 230 OH

23.77, 25.27, 39.03, 20.84, 25.25, 23.14, 24.77, 19.28, 24.14, 26.23, 17.87, 22.42 = 23.51


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 230

Average:22.48

22.27, 19.62, 21.19, 27.15, 20.22, 19.55, 23.95, 25.23, 24.74, 19.92, 21.23, 26.44

some pretty easy scrambles. Pretty rusty, just came back from summer camp


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Round 230**

Average: 21.88*

23.52, 21.58, 21.04, 23.43, 19.30, 21.03, 29.10, 21.53, 19.32, 22.01, 18.50, 26.08


----------



## kbrune (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 230

ave: *26.95*

26.98, 28.66, 32.86, 29.71, 22.95, 26.94, 25.91, 21.65, 28.33, 25.93, 23.59, 30.47


----------



## arcio1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 230
33.83, 24.82, 32.68, 25.85, 29.29, 39.49, 21.84, 38.40, 33.40, 25.30, 28.54, 30.97 = 30.31
Just -.-


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 24, 2012)

Round 230
Average: 18.79
21.60, 20.34, 17.85, 17.52, 17.33, 20.76+, (22.69), 16.63, 17.51, 20.77, 17.54, (16.10)

YES!!! Finally graduated! LOL... all times were sub-18 or sup-20. That +2 was annoying. Too many sup-20s though so I think I'll stick around for awhile. Oh yeah, and I just realized it is also a new PB... by 0.01... lol... Oh and also realized I have a new PB Ao5 = 17.23. Pretty happy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 25, 2012)

The results from last round. Note that they do not take into account round 230 yet.

*Round 229 Results*​

CJF2L 1	18.67
Penguinstorm300	18.67
TheWitcher	18.96
sneaklyfox	19.3
uvafan	19.62
Twofu2	19.65
immortalchaos29	19.95
awesomecuber150	21.43
Mike Hughey	21.73
arvind1999	23.98
henkka	23.99
Zaterlord	25.48
Brian Kremer	26.69
Sillas (OH)	27.14
arcio1	30.22

Congratulations to uvafan and immortalchaos29, who graduate this round!

CJF2L 1 and sneaklyfox are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Zaterlord (Jul 25, 2012)

*Round 230*
23.66, 20.20, 19.85, 24.38, 22.77, 22.18, 24.94, 20.59, 23.47, 22.48, 17.59, 25.91 = *22.45*

I never got a sub 25 avg of 12 before this.


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Jul 26, 2012)

*Round 230
avg: 26.91*
1. 31.67
2. (34.40)
3. 21.58
4. 24.12
5. 21.42
6. 27.74
7. 30.78
8. 30.70
9. 23.02
10. 25.13
11. (20.83)
12. 31.50


----------



## drogg (Jul 27, 2012)

Round 230

*Average 25.15*


12:	00:25.96	x
11:	00:24.51	x
10:	00:25.24	x
9:	00:25.90	x
8:	00:22.80	x
7:	00:23.97	x
6:	00:24.56	x
5:	00:26.45	x
4:	00:26.47	x
3:	00:24.23	x
2:	00:25.98	x
1:	00:25.76	x


Wow unbelievably consistent but no sub 20 times . Think I need to improve PLL recognition it's costing me valuable time!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2012)

*Round 230 Results*​

TheWitcher	18.56
sneaklyfox	18.79
CJF2L1	18.81
Penguinstorm300	19.44
Twofu2	19.76
awesomecuber150	21.88
Zaterlord	22.45
RubiXer	22.48
pwnAge (OH)	23.51
drogg	25.15
Brian Kremer	26.44
PandaBeaarAmy	26.91
kbrune	26.95
Sillas (OH)	29.84
arcio1	30.31

Congratulations to sneaklyfox and CJF2L 1, who graduate this round!

TheWitcher, Penguinstorm300, and Twofu2 are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

immortalchaos29	18.99

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to be so late this time. Next time will also be a bit late, I'm sure.

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 30, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 231st round:

B2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 D2 L' F2 L' F' D' R' U R B D2 U2
L2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 L D' F' R2 D2 L' F' D B' L2
D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L F2 D L R B F' D B U'
U R2 D F2 L2 R2 U F2 U F2 U2 F' R' D' B D' U2 F' R D' B
D2 L' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 L' D' L F' U' F' D2 L' D' B2 R2
L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D' U' F' D R2 F2 R' F U2 B F' R'
L2 R2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U2 L B F2 D2 U F L' R F2 U2
F2 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 F' D' F2 R D F' L2 U' R F' L
D2 B D F2 R D' F2 L' F B R' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L
L2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 U L2 B2 L2 F' R' U B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R
L2 B2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 F' U' L2 B L D' R' B D L2
D2 F2 L' F2 D2 U2 L B2 R2 D2 L U L D' U F' D' F L B2


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 29, 2012)

*Round 231*

*Round 231
Average: 25.80*

21.88, (30.76), 27.28 ,25.58, 22.95, 28.57, 27.63, (20.80), 21.93, 26.48, 29.66, 26.11


----------



## Sillas (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 231 - OH

Average: 27.84

(30.67), 28.85, 24.98, 28.51, 28.58, 28.36, 28.67, 28.35, 28.34, 28.79, 25.01, (23.42)

Seven 28.xx times followed =P


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 231

Average 20.79

20.05, 22.96, 18.93, 20.92, 23.30, 17.87, (24.54), 19.85, 20.19, 22.61, 21.21, (15.42)

So damn close...but at least I'm improving


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 21

Average: 19.99s

Times: 22.78, (23.30), 19.14, 21.90, 19.11, 18.74, 18.97, 20.49, 18.24, 19.04, (18.21), 21.47

Just made it in... I've not been cubing much lately, too busy writing up my website. I don't think I'll move to race to sub-15 until I can easily sub-20.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 213
2H

Average: 20.16

20.51, 19.53, 21.75, (17.21), 20.95, (22.69), 19.97+, 19.06, 19.04, 19.10, 19.52, 22.21


----------



## anaveragecuber (Jul 30, 2012)

Round 231
2H

Average: 24.53

24.17, 25.87, 23.59, 24.72, 24.04, 23.71, (21.96), 22.32, (32.49), 24.55, 22.36, 29.95


----------



## KCuber (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 231
ZZ

18.91, 22.22, 21.99, 21.99, 23.55, 20.52, 18.47, 24.86, 24.03, 20.41, 20.17, 18.17=21.23
Faster at ZZ than i thought i was


----------



## kbrune (Jul 31, 2012)

Round 231

ave: *25.99*

27.02, 25.17, 30.69, 33.23, 28.58, 24.15, 31.23, 22.34, 24.71, 23.74, 22.26, *19.17*

Good thing I turned it on in the home stretch! Quite the arc of emotion during this session. After the first 7 solves I wanted to shoot someone. Then the last 5 solves felt awesome and after posting my first sub20 solve in this thread (I think) I was fist pumping as if I had won a gold medal in London!


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Round 231*
*
Average: 19.57*

20.24 19.42 19.38 20.72 18.96 18.55 19.74 19.39 (22.61) 20.74 18.52 (18.20)

Yes! Sub 20.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2012)

*Round 231 Results*​

awesomecuber150	19.57
Penguinstorm300	19.99
TheWitcher	20.16
RubiXer	20.79
KCuber	21.23
anaveragecuber	24.53
Brian Kremer	25.80
kbrune	25.99
Sillas (OH)	27.84

Congratulations to Penguinstorm300, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 1, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 2, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 232nd round:

F2 D2 F2 L U2 L F2 L' D2 B2 L2 D' L U' L R' F' L2 D' R2 B'
D L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L D' B' U2 B2 D F L D2 U
U2 R U2 R' F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U R U' L F R' D' R' B2
R' L2 F' L' U' F' D B' L B' L' U2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2
D' R2 D B2 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B R D L U L' U B2 U' L'
L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 R U' F L2 U2 B L U B U'
F2 U2 B U2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 B R2 D B' L' D' F' U2 R F' D
D R2 D2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U' L U' F' D' L' F2 L2 R2 D2 U2
B2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 D R' B F U2 R B' U L2 F' L'
B2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 R D F' L2 D' R2 B' L2 D2 B
L2 F U' R' U' L2 B U D L B2 L' D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R'
D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 F2 R B2 R F U R' B D' L D' F' D2 U2


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 232

number of times: 12/12
best time: 19.98
worst time: 32.27

current avg5: 28.27 (σ = 2.80)
best avg5: 23.05 (σ = 1.11)

current avg12: 25.34 (σ = 3.40)
best avg12: 25.34 (σ = 3.40)

session avg: 25.34 (σ = 3.40)
session mean: 25.47


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 1, 2012)

Round 232 (alumni)
Average: 19.21
17.10, 19.21, 19.10, 18.28, 19.93, 18.11, 23.05, 20.68, (23.15), (15.81), 17.50, 19.09

Meh... lost focus in the middle (ie. kids).


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 1, 2012)

*Round 232*
Average: *25.54*
26.95, 24.22, 27.05, 27.53, 25.28, 24.60, (31.49), 23.07, 23.47, (21.88), 25.39, 27.85


----------



## anaveragecuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 232

22.44, 23.66, 24.90, 25.90, (DNF), 21.54, 20.14, 21.32, 24.72, (19.33), 25.48, 19.66 = 22.98


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 232
2H

Average: 19.33

(15.42), 18.16, 21.23, 18.47, 20.54, 17.15, 19.26, 21.52, 19.58, 19.05, (22.47), 18.38


----------



## KCuber (Aug 2, 2012)

Round 232
ZZ 
19.67, 18.89, 22.24, 18.59, 19.64, 17.03, 17.95, 21.19, 15.57, 16.87, 18.42, 14.95=18.38 
Ive been practicing ZZ more, this is my pb ao12.


----------



## square-3 (Aug 3, 2012)

Round 232

Average: 17.98

16.54, 18.63, 18.49, 19.27, 17.18, 19.09, 18.61, 19.56, (20.81), (14.92), 17.43, 14.98


----------



## Sillas (Aug 4, 2012)

Round 232 - OH

Average: 28.76

32.38, (33.35), 31.08, 29.91, (23.19), 26.00, 31.57, 24.34, 30.16, 30.87, 25.94, 25.36


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Round 232 

Average: 21.00*

19.92, 26.79, 15.67, 22.06, 20.32, 20.89, 18.25, 22.90, 21.83, 21.46, 19.80, 22.60

Pretty Bad Average


----------



## Photon (Aug 5, 2012)

Only recently got sub-30, not even sub-25, but I didn't see a thread for that. oh well. 

*Avg of 12: 26.29*

27.04 27.21 25.95 26.31 23.75 (35.84) 22.39 (19.84) 29.73 26.40 30.96 23.20


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 197*

21.34, 25.83, 23.48, 22.01, 25.75, (26.43), 22.09, 21.71, (21.31), 24.56, 21.85, 23.49 =* 23.21*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2012)

*Round 232*

*Round 232
Average: 26.06*

25.80, 31.33, (36.96), 26.35, 23.47, 22.15, (19.95), 21.06, 27.26, 29.83, 28.94, 24.48


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2012)

*Round 232 Results*​

KCuber (ZZ)	18.38
TheWitcher	19.33
awesomecuber150	21.00
anaveragecuber	22.98
Outsmash	23.21
aikikai_cuber	25.34
Zaterlord	25.54
Brian Kremer	26.06
Photon	26.29
Sillas (OH)	28.76

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

square-3	17.98
sneaklyfox	19.21

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry for falling so far behind; we'll try to start staying on schedule now. We'll make this one due Thursday, and from now on, I'll try to be on time again. So don't let this one wait - you have less time than usual for this one.

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 9, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 233rd round:

B2 F2 U B2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U' F2 L' U' B' F2 U B R2 F2 R2 F'
U R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 U' B' D2 R2 B' L2 R2 F2 U' L B
F2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D2 U' L2 D R2 F D' F' R' B L' D' R2 U' R'
R' L2 D2 F' L F D' R L' D' F2 L2 F2 U F2 B2 D' F2 D2
B F U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 F U2 R' D U' L' U' B U2 R' B F
B2 L2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' D2 F2 D' F2 U' L U F' U2 R' D
R2 U2 B' D2 B2 R2 B D2 F L2 D2 R U B L2 R' D2 L U' F U2
U2 B' L F L' U2 B' U F2 R' B2 U2 R2 L U2 D2 F2 R' B2
R2 B L' D2 R' U' F2 D' F' L U' B2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 D'
L2 B R2 F' L2 D2 B L2 B' R2 D2 U' B2 D2 L2 F' U L' D' R F2
D' F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 F' D B' F2 R2 F' R U R2
D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 D B2 U2 B' R B' U' L R U R' B U


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 7, 2012)

*Average: 22.56*

22.97, 26.13, 21.44, 17.40, 19.69, (29.07), 23.88, 26.99, 21.99, 21.46, 23.62, (15.78)

So inconsistant, 15.78 is my third best time ever though : )


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 7, 2012)

*Round 233*
*Average: 22.92*

31.38, 21.84, 19.12, 22.52, 22.48, 23.00, 19.66, 24.69, (DNF), 21.95, (17.99), 22.53

Pops on both the 1st and 9th solve.


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 7, 2012)

Round 233
Average: 23.40

23.05, 26.03, 25.38, 22.97, 22.32, 24.40, (17.59), 24.04, (28.02), 22.21, 21.79, 21.83


----------



## KCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

oh im not graduated, oops 
Round 233 (ZZ)
16.15, 16.34, 19.81, 16.36, 25.57, 18.25, 18.88, 15.18, 19.64, 15.41, 17.45, 19.51=17.78


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 233
2H

Average: 19.56

(22.14), 19.32, 21.08, 15.84, 19.94, 18.40, 19.24, 21.35, 20.74+, (15.56), 17.92, 21.74


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 233

*Average: 20.41*

20.65, 17.93, 16.14, 18.53, 20.97, 21.09, 23.82, 22.31, 18.73, 20.75, 21.79, 21.34

That was alright messed up in the middle so I couldn't get sub 20.


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 8, 2012)

*Round 233 *

Average: *23.99*
20.98, 25.25, 20.64, 23.98, 25.24, (27.94), 27.51, (19.81), 22.81, 25.85, 25.03, 22.67


----------



## kbrune (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 233

ave: *24.33*

26.05, 26.22, 22.10, 22.64, 22.07, 25.47, 23.84, 18.42, 24.74, 25.86, 25.15, 25.42

PB ave for me! This session felt gooood! Second solve I used the wrong PLL but still managed a decent time, no +30 solves, no complaints!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 8, 2012)

Round 233 (alumni)
Average: 19.61

19.67, 19.75, 19.43, 19.86, 20.02, 18.84, 18.62, 18.97, 19.04, (17.69), (23.56), 21.90

I haven't had time to practice very much lately. Just trying to maintain sub-20. No improvement though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2012)

Round 233
21.57
20.55, 21.97, 24.73, 19.93, 21.76, 22.16, 22.38, 20.44, 21.39, 20.40, (24.87), (18.27)

Pretty decent. A pity I did so much worse at Nationals.


----------



## anaveragecuber (Aug 10, 2012)

Round 233

20.44, 20.20, 22.18, 22.01, 18.98, 23.48, 20.87, (25.43), 21.42, 22.58, (18.34), 22.38 = 21.45

Wow... Just got back from vacation, and got a PB Ao12!

Sorry that this is late.


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 11, 2012)

Finally! 

21.56, 19.21, (23.72), 19.33, 21.55, 18.63, (17.28), 20.08, 20.00, 18.12, 19.08, 18.97 = *19.65*


----------



## Photon (Aug 11, 2012)

As long as the results aren't out yet. Should've posted this two days back...

Avg of 12: 26.40

22.46 26.44 (33.47) 24.07 29.80 28.22 (22.41) 31.79 29.02 22.52 24.90 24.73

Lube's worn out. It shows doesn't it? Gah. Half-decent solves only. Half sub-25, half sub-30. Must work on that second half.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 11, 2012)

*Round 233*

*Round 233
Average: 26.98*

29.37, 27.07, 25.31, (19.39), 24.50, 27.47, 29.60, 27.92, (36.21), 32.28, 24.53, 21.80


----------



## uvafan (Aug 11, 2012)

Round 233
*Alumni*
15.91, 15.67, 17.34, 15.53, 17.68, (14.04), 14.77, 15.35, 16.61, (18.11), 16.07, 16.50 = *16.17*

. Nice job KCuber. You should switch. You're already about as fast as me with ZZ.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

*Round 233 Results*​

KCuber (ZZ)	17.78
TheWitcher	19.56
Outsmash	19.65
awesomecuber150	20.41
anaveragecuber	21.45
Mike Hughey	21.57
Alcuber	22.56
kjcellist	22.92
Wooden Geezer	23.40
Zaterlord	23.99
kbrune	24.33
Photon	26.40
Brian Kremer	26.98

Congratulations to KCuber, who graduates with ZZ this round!

TheWitcher is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

uvafan	16.17
sneaklyfox	19.61

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry I was late again; I got stuck without my spreadsheet and couldn't properly tabulate results. From here on in, I really should be able to be on time with future rounds.

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 16, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 234th round:

U R2 D' L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 U R B U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D2 U' F'
F' U2 D2 R2 D' B2 L' U B2 U' R2 D2 F L2 U2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 B2
R2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F U2 R2 U B L' F2 R' D L' U R' B'
L2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L R U' L' D L B L2 D U'
D2 F R' D L F' U L' U' L2 D2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2
F2 D' U2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 U2 L' F U2 B2 L' R' F
F2 U' B R' D' F' B' D' L' F' U2 F R2 F L2 B2 D2 B U2 B
R2 F' R2 B' D B L' U2 B' L D2 R B2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 B2 U2
F D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 F L' U2 R' D U2 F' L' B' U L'
U2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 F' D L' U2 R D R D F R
B2 D2 R2 D L2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R' F L2 U2 B U2 B2 R2 D'
F2 U R2 U B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 F U' B L' D2 R' B2 R2 U' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 234
22.65
24.83, 23.28, 22.01, 22.44, (26.12), 23.40, 23.12, 21.39, 20.36, 22.72, 22.90, (18.06)


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rouns 234

*Average: 19.32*

18.98, 19.67, 21.00, 26.63, 19.80, 15.80, 20.18, 18.88, 20.34, 21.68, 16.30, 16.41

Yes, I always get a sub 20 average of 12 but when I do this I never do so I'm glad I finally got this one. Also the last two solve really helped my average.


----------



## anaveragecuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Round 234

21.54, (17.87), 23.16, 18.30, 23.87, 19.67, (25.05), 18.58, 22.90, 20.66, 23.90, 21.14 = 21.37


----------



## KCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

uvafan said:


> . Nice job KCuber. You should switch. You're already about as fast as me with ZZ.


I think i will stick with CFOP for 2H, but if i get fast enough at ZZ i may use it for OH. ZZ has great OH potential.

Round 241 (3x3on7x7 no inspection)
Will post these later


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 15, 2012)

23.82, 17.38, 20.31, 18.95, 21.32, 19.16, (27.13), 19.87, 23.00, 23.11, 20.22, (16.52) = 20.71

:'( :'(


----------



## foolish (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 234
Average: *23.96*

_(20.40)_, 23.70, 22.00, 26.81, 22.58, _(29.34)_, 25.42, 26.34, 21.33, 24.80, 21.15, 25.44


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 234
21.68
22.60, 19.82, 24.18, (17.17), 21.07, 21.93, 19.94, 21.79, (26.12), 24.77, 18.67, 22.03


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 15, 2012)

*Round 234*
*Average: 24.40*

25.85, (26.08), 23.93, 21.65, (18.39), 24.53, 24.78, 24.81, 26.00, 22.00, 25.90, 24.56


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 15, 2012)

Round 234: zzoh

22.22, 20.04, 21.18, 19.98, 21.78, 20.24, 22.88, 17.88, 21.40, 21.58, 21.28, 21.60 = *21.13*

so that's what lookahead feels like.


----------



## Joe96 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Round 234*:

Average: 21.00

19.94, 21.61, 22.78, 18.34, 23.19, 21.72, 20.66, 25.67, 22.28, 18.08, 21.36, 17.23


----------



## kbrune (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 234

Ave: *25.34*

21.11, 28.58, 29.40, 22.84, 28.26, 26.26, 31.97, 23.90, 22.74, 22.77, 23.42, 25.27

Could have been worse! Struggled in the first 7 solves. I'm happy I salvaged a decent average. 
Lately I feel like i've been improving AND getting worse at the same time! Sounds insane i know. Has anyone felt like this?

Edit: I added 7 more solves after this session and would have ended up with a a012 of 23.91 if I replaced the first 7. Maybe I should start warming up! :fp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2012)

*Round 234 Results*​

awesomecuber150	19.32
Outsmash	20.71
Joe96	21.00
mDiPalma (ZZ OH)	21.13
anaveragecuber	21.37
Wooden Geezer	21.68
Mike Hughey	22.65
foolish	23.96
Zaterlord	24.40
kbrune	25.34

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 20, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 235th round:

F2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U2 L B U' B F' L2 B F' L'
R' D2 L2 R D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B D' L2 D' L' F2 R D R2
B' L2 B2 L' F' R' D B' U B D2 R D2 L2 F2 L' U2 D2 F2 L
R2 D2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 U B' U' R' D2 B' F' D' L' F2 D2
U' B D' F2 D2 F2 U2 R D' R2 D2 F L2 F U2 B2 L2 B D2 F'
L2 D2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 U' L R2 D L2 R F U F R2 D2
R2 F' D2 F L2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B R D F L U L R' F U2 R
U' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B' D R2 F' U F2 R' U B' U'
B' D2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 F L2 F' R' D' L' U B2 F D F2 D2 U2 F'
U' R2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D L2 U' R U2 R D2 U2 B' L F2 U R'
U D2 L U' L2 U' F' U2 L U F2 L2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U B2 U
F R2 B' U2 B' D2 L2 F R2 F D2 L B R2 D' R U F2 D' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2012)

Round 235
23.71
22.05, 20.68, (32.42), 21.69, 27.17, 25.89, 22.93, 23.58, 25.25, 25.00, (20.31), 22.82

Wow, that was bad.


----------



## kbrune (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 235

Ave: *24.56*

21.92, 21.97, 26.19, 30.88, 23.32, 24.42, 25.38, 22.69, 24.76, 24.35, 27.96

I think this beats my best ave on this thread! woo!


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 17, 2012)

*Round 235*
*Average: 22.17*

24.93, (19.17), 19.18, 21.44, 20.48, 22.93, 21.69, 21.01, 22.18, (25.66), 22.69, 25.12


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 17, 2012)

*Average: 22.80*

19.77, 21.59, (28.84), 23.44, 22.03, 25.69, 20.91, (19.69), 20.06, 26.38, 21.30, 26.81

No less than 3 N-perms in this average...

(Funny though because the fastest solve had an N-perm and they take about 4 seconds for me :fp)


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 235
*26.45*

(30.04), (21.79), 24.56, 25.56, 29.46, 27.83, 23.61, 27.84, 23.23, 28.45, 26.15, 27.81


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 235 
21.58
21.67, 24.07, 20.92, 21.20, 19.26, (25.20), 18.78, 22.08, 22.43, (17.34), 22.38, 23.05


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 17, 2012)

Round 235
2H

Average: 20.08

21.57, 19.10, 17.71, 21.45, (16.66), (23.53), 19.26, 19.40, 19.43, 18.82, 22.10, 22.00


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 234(Roux)
Average: *22.63*

20.33, 23.01, 23.89, 24.34, 21.45, 29.27, 21.93, 20.05, 19.44, 28.08, 21.66, 21.56


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 234:

21.72, (25.22), 19.33, 20.03, 23.64, 22.63, (15.78), 23.19, 24.53, 19.39, 23.94, 21.71 = *22.01*




Mike Hughey said:


> Round 235
> 23.71
> 22.05, 20.68, (32.42), 21.69, 27.17, 25.89, 22.93, 23.58, 25.25, 25.00, (20.31), 22.82
> 
> Wow, that was bad.



Not one sub-20 solve. That's different :l


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 19, 2012)

*Round 235*

*Round 235
Average: 27.31*

29.48, 24.41, 32.79, 27.54, 34.28, 26.14, 25.07, 25.75, (23.97), 26.41, (DNF), 28.03



Spoiler



*Round 234
Average: 27.70*

27.69, 31.99, 24.75, (33.19), 23.32, 25.70, 32.82, 26.48, 28.76, 29.40, 26.17, (21.04)


----------



## Mikel (Aug 19, 2012)

Average: *18.32*
Round 235
Alumni

16.13, (15.81), 17.56, 20.15, 18.56, (20.68), 19.69, 18.63, 19.93, 17.94, 16.27, 18.30


----------



## anaveragecuber (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 235

19.83, (18.14), 23.38, 23.16, 20.02, 22.71, 18.96, 20.59, 22.01, 19.56, (26.02), 21.33 = 21.16


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 19, 2012)

Round 235
*
Average: 18.60*

18.61, 19.77, 18.34, 20.75, 17.87, 19.38, 17.35, 22.40, 15.55, 18.72, 16.18, 18.98


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

*Round 235 Results*​

awesomecuber150	18.6
TheWitcher	20.08
anaveragecuber	21.16
Wooden Geezer	21.58
Outsmash	22.01
kjcellist	22.17
emolover (Roux)	22.63
Alcuber	22.8
Mike Hughey	23.71
kbrune	24.56
cowabunga	26.45
Brian Kremer	27.31

awesomecuber150 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.32

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 23, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 236th round:

U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F' R B' L' F' R D L' U B2
R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 R' U L' B' L U B D F2 R
U2 R2 U' L' F B' L D2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 U B2 L2
R D2 R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 B2 R2 U' B D F' R' D R2 U' L'
R2 F2 U R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' B' U R' B D L D L' B
L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R2 D2 B2 R U2 B' D2 R D' L' R' B' F2
D R2 D R2 U R2 F2 U B2 D B2 F L' D R B' D B' U2 B R
D2 U2 R2 B D2 L2 F D2 L U' R' D U2 B2 F R' D2 U2
R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R D2 B2 F' D' R U L' F' D
F2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D' F2 D U' L' B F R D' R2 F' L B
B2 R2 F2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' B2 D L' U' B' D' B' F2 R2 D2 R2 F'
B' U2 B R2 F2 R2 B U2 F' R2 B R' B L2 R2 B2 D R D F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 20, 2012)

Round 236
23.00
23.96, 21.82, 21.64, 24.68, 20.85, 24.15, (28.96), 24.84, 22.33, 23.33, (19.12), 22.43

I think I have to face it - I've gotten worse.


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 20, 2012)

zzoh

20.93, 19.52, 20.59, 23.15, 23.78, 23.64, 23.46, 27.20, 18.36, 23.96, 22.69, 21.47 = *22.32*


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 20, 2012)

Round 236- Roux

Cuz Roux is fun 

Average: 35.70

1. 30.28
2. (50.69)
3. 34.98
4. 31.72
5. 39.82+
6. (28.74)
7. 33.87
8. 33.83
9. 29.46
10. 49.45
11. 39.75
12. 33.82


----------



## KCuber (Aug 20, 2012)

round 236
3on5 No inspection
18.65, 22.85, 23.43, 19.52, 19.91, 22.42, 21.52, 23.63, 22.39, 19.74, 15.65, 18.67=20.91


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 20, 2012)

Round 236
*25.90*

25.13, 24.16, 27.29, 23.55, (28.89), 22.88, 27.17, (20.64), 26.90, 27.09, 27.21, 27.64


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Aug 20, 2012)

Round 236

*Average 19.04*

16.52, 22.99, 19.57, 17.04, 18.11, 19.56, 16.92, 22.59, 15.01, 23.18, 17.51, 19.54

Yes, sub 20.


----------



## kjcellist (Aug 21, 2012)

*Round 236*
*Average: 22.67*

22.46, 22.34, 22.67, 24.60, 19.04, (28.12), 20.24, 25.19, (16.07), 20.00, 26.88, 23.26

Wow... That was really inconsistent.


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 236
2H

Average: 20.17

(24.19), 22.83, 22.71, 21.98, 21.08, 18.40, 17.10, (14.88), 18.76, 20.78, 19.11, 18.91

Weird...


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 21, 2012)

Round 236

Average: 21.32

22.40, (24.33), 18.29, 21.48, 19.47, (17.40), 21.89, 21.37, 21.73, 23.21, 22.73, 20.60


----------



## Trace (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 236

avg. 20.75

(DNF)	21.55	20.98	(18.65)	21.76	19.26	19.20	21.05	18.91	20.45	20.69	23.63


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2012)

Round 236

ave: *26.00*

28.11, 23.70, 22.09, 32.34, 20.92, 27.15, 23.80, 28.92, 29.98, 33.02, 26.93, 22.04, 20.11


Im almost happy I didn't managed a sub 20 solve this time. It may have made me seem inconsistent!! grrr!


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 23, 2012)

19.64, 18.87, 24.04, 20.58, (25.18), (17.47), 23.23, 21.37, 18.93, 24.53, 19.54, 22.28 = *21.30*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2012)

*Round 236 Results*​

awesomecuber150	19.04
TheWitcher	20.17
Trace	20.75
KCuber (3on5 no inspection)	20.91
Outsmash	21.30
Wooden Geezer	21.32
mDiPalma (ZZ OH)	22.32
kjcellist	22.67
Mike Hughey	23.00
cowabunga	25.90
kbrune	26.00
brandbest1 (Roux)	35.70

Congratulations to awesomecuber150, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 27, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 237th round:

B2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D F2 U B2 D2 B' L D' R U2 B F' L' U F'
L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 U' F2 D L2 F' L' R2 D2 R2 D B D L' U2
R2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 B2 U R' B2 L2 D U2 B' F2 D2 B2 U'
L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R B' D L2 F' D' L2 R' B' D2 B
L2 U' B2 D' F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 B' D2 F2 U F' D' F2 R' D2 R
B' R L' D F L D2 B U' B L2 F U2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2
B' D2 F' L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' F2 U' F' R B' F2 R'
B2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' D R F' L U2 B D' U F' D2
F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B2 L2 D' L F D2 L D' U L2 R' F L2
B2 D' R2 D2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U F' L R U' B2 U' L2 D B' U'
R F' U L2 U' L2 U R' B' L' U2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 L' F2 U2
F2 D' U2 B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' L' F2 L' D L' D2 B U2 L2


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 236- moar roux

Average: 38.35

1. 33.59
2. (27.39)
3. 30.67
4. 34.20
5. 30.28
6. 38.97
7. 32.65
8. 38.56
9. 35.22
10. 36.22
11. (55.82)
12. 38.90


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2012)

Round 237
21.73
21.56, 20.30, 18.67, (18.66), 20.01, 21.96, 22.55, (27.13), 24.06, 21.98, 22.28, 23.96

That was a little better than I've been doing lately! Recently I've been trying to learn 6 new PLLs to take the place of some bad ones I have now. I didn't actually use any of the new ones - it takes me far too long to learn new ones for that. But I think that just the process of trying to learn new algorithms, even if they're not used in a timed solve, makes you faster. So I think it really has helped me.


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 237
Average: 21.75
23.60, (18.07), 18.09, 23.79, 21.20, 18.40, 23.24, 23.22, 21.67, 20.72, (23.93), 23.55


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 237
*28.44*

32.62, 30.52, 25.91, 25.41, 30.22, 26.32, (33.61), (21.38), 25.79, 27.50, 27.25, 32.84

This is bad for me... I work 14 hour shifts wednesday and thursday so monday rounds are better for me.
Roux method for 3 months now


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 237
2H

Average: 20.12

19.22, 17.49, 21.49, 22.51, (15.81), 17.76, (26.85), 22.34, 25.24, 18.08, 18.98, 18.09

:confused:


----------



## Trace (Aug 24, 2012)

Round 237

avg. 19.70

22.89	18.17	22.66	22.31	17.29	19.51	18.66	(25.09)	17.57	(15.53)	19.78	18.15


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 25, 2012)

18.88, 17.72, 19.10, 19.08, (22.64), 17.73, 19.44, 22.16, 18.68, 19.91, 17.43, (13.06) = 19.01

New non-lucky PB


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 26, 2012)

*Average: 22.35*

(26.05), 23.55, 20.36, 21.16, 25.34, 23.75, 23.86, (18.93), 19.80, 24.53, 21.16, 20.03


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 237 (Alumni)
Average: 18.67

17.94, (16.42), 18.91, 18.29, 18.55, 17.81, 19.30, 19.44, 19.92, 17.28, (20.67), 19.21

Grr... too many lock-ups! But no counting sup-20s!!!


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 237

(22.88), 22.48, 18.80, 18.83, 18.59, 22.73, 18.52, 21.78, 19.87, 17.11, (15.39), 19.90 = *19.86*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2012)

*Round 237 Results*​

Outsmash	19.01
Trace	19.70
FaLoL	19.86
TheWitcher	20.12
Mike Hughey	21.73
Wooden Geezer	21.75
Alcuber	22.35
cowabunga	28.44
brandbest1 (Roux)	38.35

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

sneaklyfox	18.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 30, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 238th round:

D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B' F U' B2 R' B F2 L' B2 L
B2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 B2 R' B' R B R' D L2 B' F L' B
F' B R2 D2 L U2 F' R B2 U L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' D2 F' D2
F D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 F' D2 U' F' U2 L' F R' D U L2 U2
F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 B U R F2 U B' D L D2 R F2
D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 U2 F2 D L F' L F' L' R D' U2 L F
L2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F D' B L F2 D2 U L' F R D
B U L2 B' L2 U' R' U L' D' B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 B'
D R2 D R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' R' D2 F U2 B U F2 U' R
B2 L2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L F L B2 L' B' U' L' D B' R' F'
D2 R2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B L2 F R U F D' F' L U2 L R2
R2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 F2 L D2 U' B' D R F2 L U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 27, 2012)

Round 238
20.70
21.41, 19.09, 18.61, 19.76, 19.23, 19.46, 22.61, (24.10), 22.55, (16.28), 23.83, 20.48

Wow, the first half of the solves were outrageously lucky, but then it settled down a bit. Still, a very nice average for me, including a 19.26 avg 3/5!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> Still, a very nice average for me, including a 19.26 avg 3/5!



Nicely done Mike. Maybe learning those PLLs last week paid off in more ways than having new PLLs! Its strange how plateaus can be broken by anything that gets you out of sub conscious solving. Great to see you with a 20.x


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 238
*28.192*
Dual cross, w/y


Spoiler: Times



25.953 y
32.207 w
20.698 w
25.759 w
23.935 w
28.976 y
27.439 y
32.671 y
27.342 w
27.437 y
30.168 w
35.460 y


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 28, 2012)

*Round 238*

*Round 238
Average: 27.11*

24.97 31.80, 25.82, 25.46 +2, 25.23, 25.66, 28.53, (43.32), (23.91), 27.00, 26.79, 27.91



Spoiler



*Round 237
Average: 26.89*

29.65, 28.75, 25.10, 23.83, (35.14), 35.90, 21.75, 25.97, (20.73), 27.26, 27.59 23.90

*Round 236
Average: 25.25*

28.97, 28.86, (35.66), 21.24, 27.97, 19.84, 30.30, 23.84, (19.77), 22.20, 25.70, 23.60


----------



## foolish (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 238
Average: *23.47*

24.26, 25.20, 19.65, _(29.66)_, _(19.50)_, 19.76, 27.38, 19.50, 24.05, 27.49, 25.81, 21.62

4 sub-20 times and still so bad  Too many fails...


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 238
*28.68*

25.33, 31.46, 28.47, 33.84, 27.76, 28.32, 28.14, 29.23, 26.52, (37.92), (23.48), 27.77


----------



## Zaterlord (Aug 28, 2012)

Round 238
*24.69*

25.41, 23.76, (27.67), 27.61, 24.91, 25.31, 25.07, (21.52), 22.82, 23.84, 24.79, 23.37


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 238
2H

Average: 19.28

20.50, 20.26, 19.81, 20.15, 18.50, (22.39), 18.53, 17.07, 19.69, 18.76, (12.54), 19.56

Non-lucky PB!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 238

19.23, 16.93, (14.35), 18.01, 17.21, 14.86, (19.99), 16.27, 16.43, 15.67, 16.69, 18.37

*Average: 16.97*

Nats in 2 days, have to start practising again.

Meh average.


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 238
22.22
23.79, (19.79), 19.92, 21.09, 20.63, (25.49), 23.12, 24.23, 21.89, 20.91, 25.32, 21.34


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 29, 2012)

Round 238

20.12, 22.68, 18.79, 23.01, (16.60), 23.04, 16.76, 20.24, (24.69), 19.28, 22.91, 19.32 = *20.61*


----------



## RubiXer (Aug 30, 2012)

Round 238(Roux)
25.13, 24.77, 22.12, 26.10, 23.20, 24.88, (27.28), 26.40, 22.05, (21.90), 21.55, 26.64
Averages=24.32 
Pretty bad average


----------



## Trace (Aug 30, 2012)

Round 238

avg. 19.88

21.84	21.70	17.23	21.02	(16.33)	19.45	18.30	19.56	(21.96)	19.30	20.41	19.99


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2012)

*Round 238 Results*​

TheWitcher	19.28
Trace	19.88
FaLoL	20.61
Mike Hughey	20.70
Wooden Geezer	22.22
foolish	23.47
RubiXer	24.32
Zaterlord	24.69
Brian Kremer	27.11
F perm	28.19
cowabunga	28.68


Trace is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 3, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 239th round:

D L2 B2 D F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D R D2 B' L F' D2 L R2 F2 R'
D U L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U' F' L' D2 F' L' B D' B2 R' B'
B2 U2 D' L2 F R' D' F2 U' F' L2 U2 R2 B R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B2
D R2 F' L2 B2 L' U F U' B U' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D
R D2 F' R2 F2 D R' F' B2 D' R2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R F2
U' F' L2 B2 D' F' U2 F L U2 F U2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2
F2 R B2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L U' B L B2 U' L' F'
B2 L2 D2 F2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B' U R F U' B2 F R' D' U' L
B D2 F U2 F D2 B L2 F2 U2 R B2 D2 U L' D B2 D B' F'
F2 R F2 R' B2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B U2 R' U2 F D' U2 R' U2 L2
F2 R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 D' B L2 F' R' D2 U2 F' D F' R
B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F' U' F2 L F2 D2 R U2 B D


----------



## TheWitcher (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 239
2H

Average: 19.85

(16.02), 19.95, 20.53, (23.44), 18.33, 17.60, 19.83, 17.16, 22.13, 19.34, 23.12, 20.55


----------



## cowabunga (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 239
*27.26*

27.36, 24.55, 27.79, 26.10, 32.42, (32.97), (23.56), 25.49, 24.77, 29.74, 29.54, 24.82


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 239

20.84

20.14, 21.01, (17.95), 21.98, 22.44, 22.28, 21.06, 20.91, 19.30, 18.87, 20.44, (23.59)


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 31, 2012)

Round 239


22.31, 18.29, 21.09, 21.85, (24.43), 21.59, 23.29, 24.34, 19.99, 21.50, (17.30), 20.02 = *21.43*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 1, 2012)

*Round 239*

*Round 239
Average of 12: 25.18*

36.91, 30.91, 27.38, 21.47, 21.48, 27.12, 23.80, 24.22, 23.46, 21.68, 22.14, 29.67


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 1, 2012)

Woohoo!  Sub-19 A012!

21.14, 17.08, 19.65, 20.26, 17.45, 17.43, (15.95), 19.26, (22.71), 17.25, 17.19, 20.00 = *18.67*

I skipped last week. Will the count as a continuation or do I begin again?


----------



## RaresB (Sep 1, 2012)

OH 

20.51, 21.42, 24.32, 23.01, 24.19, 19.47, 22.07, 29.37, 25.70, 21.83, 27.75, 22.45 = 23.33

conting 27 (((


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 239
23.46
(26.93), 25.82, 21.92, 24.64, 22.89, 21.55, 24.65, (18.78), 20.25, 24.90, 23.95, 24.02

Actually not as bad as it seems - this was done in terrible light. Bad light makes a big difference for my old eyes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

*Round 239 Results*​

Outsmash	18.67
TheWitcher	19.85
Wooden Geezer	20.84
FaLoL	21.43
pwnAge (OH)	23.33
Mike Hughey	23.46
Brian Kremer	25.18
cowabunga	27.26

OUtsmash and TheWitcher are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

(Outsmash, I assume that answers your question.)

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

*ROUND 240





Potential Closing Time - September 6, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 240th round:

F R D2 L2 B D R2 U' F' R' U2 L' B2 L B2 R2 B2 L U2 R
R2 U' B2 D R2 D' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 R' U R' B2 U B L F' L2 U'
L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 D' R2 D' R D' B' F2 R2 D' U L2 U2
L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F L' F2 R' B' F U' B D2 U2
D L2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 U' R2 B L2 U' F2 R' D F L D2 U
F' D2 B' L2 B U2 F' R2 F' U2 R B2 D' B L B2 F' U B2 F U
F' B' L' B2 R U' L2 B' L' B2 L2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2
U2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 L R F2 L2 B L' U R2 B' D2 R D' B R
L' F' U' D L2 B2 R' F' B' R' D' B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U2
D2 F' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D B2 L' R' B U F U' F' U'
U2 R F' B2 R' U' D2 F' L D2 B' R2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F' R2
U2 B2 F2 L' R' F2 L D2 B2 U2 R F' R2 D B L U' F R' D B


----------



## Mikel (Sep 4, 2012)

Average: *18.89*
Round 240
Alumni
16.08, 18.18, (15.56), 15.68, 22.47+, 19.69, (23.30), 20.28, 16.75, 19.88, 20.27, 19.59


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 240
*27.08*

(24.62), 28.52, 25.95, 26.75, 26.75, 26.33, 28.42, 28.06, 27.67, 25.45, 26.87, (31.70)


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 240


22.30, (25.27), 22.72, 25.14, 19.25, 22.01, (17.00), 21.33, 23.69, 20.50, 21.15, 22.15 = *22.02*


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 240
2H

Average: 21.99

22.40+, 21.10, 21.44, (25.95), (15.54), 22.69, 22.66, 21.18, 19.77, 23.50, 25.13, 20.06+

Man that was painful


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 4, 2012)

Horrible, horrible G-perms xD

Round 240

*24.96*

(00:29.92)	
00:29.20	
00:22.56	
00:25.38	
00:24.33
00:23.52	
00:25.20	
00:23.02
00:24.03	
00:25.29	
00:27.04 
(00:21.70)

On a high note, this is an average from a guy who has only previously used hand scrambles  so I'm pretty happy to keep a sub-25 AO12 with proper computer scrambles, plus it shows I get ittle bias in my hand scrambles too


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2012)

Round 240
21.53
20.25, 21.86, (15.14), (23.46), 20.68, 21.45, 22.98, 22.98, 22.57, 19.60, 20.26, 22.71

Not bad.


----------



## kbrune (Sep 5, 2012)

Round 240

ave: 25.51

28.09, 29.64, 22.89, 27.46, 21.14, 25.63, 31.30, 22.96, 19.73, 26.51, 22.79, 28.00

sigh


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 240

22.78, 19.34, 23.75+, 24.57, 20.02, (18.08), 21.57, 25.63, 21.36, 23.73, 20.11, (26.74) = 22.29


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 240:
Average of 12: *21.69*
22.76, (25.67), 24.62, 21.80, 21.64, 19.75, (19.02), 19.86 , 20.44, 23.69, 22.96, 19.38


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 240

20.94

(16.40), 22.84, 19.45, 23.34, 18.74, 20.60, 20.13, (24.90), 23.30, 19.62, 17.90, 23.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2012)

*Round 240 Results*​

Wooden Geezer	20.94
Mike Hughey	21.53
aznanimedude	21.69
TheWitcher	21.99
FaLoL	22.02
anaveragecuber	22.29
PeelingStickers	24.96
kbrune	25.51
Brian Kremer 26.95
cowabunga	27.08

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 10, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 241st round:

F R2 F D2 B U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 U' F2 L D U' B' D' B2 F'
L2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2 B' D2 B' U2 B' L U' L' D B2 D' U' R' F
F2 L B2 L R' F2 R' B2 U2 L' U2 B F D R2 B' U' B' F2 R2
R' F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 D2 R D2 B2 D' R2 B' R' U' L D' R2 U
U2 L F2 R' F2 D2 L2 R' B2 F2 R' D B2 L' D' B R U' L2 U2 F2
U R2 U' B' L F' R2 U L2 D' R F2 D2 R2 L' F2 L2 F2 B2 U2
B D2 B' L2 B' R2 F' L2 B L2 R2 D' R2 U B U' L2 D' L D' L'
L2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 F2 D2 U2 F U' L B L B2 D' U' L B'
R2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U R D2 F D2 B U L F2 U R'
B' L2 B' U2 R' D L' U' F' U' F2 R2 L2 D2 R2 F' B2 U2 B L2 B'
B R2 B' U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 L' D' R' F U' F2 L R2 B F'
U R' D F2 R U' D F' R F' L2 B L2 D2 B U2 B2 U2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 241
22.86
23.81, (26.24), 21.57, 23.08, 21.62, 23.62, 22.23, 24.30, 20.56, 25.59, 22.17, (19.19)

Ugh, I thought I was getting better.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 7, 2012)

Round 241

*24.36*

12:	00:25.58	x
11:	00:27.15	x
10:	00:21.38	x
9:	00:25.77	x
8:	(00:29.44)	x
7:	00:22.70	x
6:	00:24.73	x
5:	00:24.10	x
4:	00:24.74	x
3:	00:22.39	x
2:	00:25.11	x
1:	(00:20.26)	x

Not a single sub 20...

was up for a nice 22-23 second average until I slammed that 29, which didn't do me any good as the 27's and 25's that followed, ho-hum.

Took out the torpedoes in my zhanchi and I can say it definitely helped, much slicker and corner cuts better (was locking up before o.e)


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 241
*25.88*

25.49, (32.91), 23.09, 25.26, 24.65, 25.87, 27.60, 27.10, 31.91, 24.60, (20.57), 23.26

F2B practice helps.


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 241

*24.86*
27.90, 25.63, 25.63, 25.41, (29.46), 23.45, 24.78, 23.85, 23.42, 24.67, (23.10), 23.89


----------



## Trace (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 241

avg. 19.56

17.51	19.15	(29.11)	19.80	18.77	20.19	21.15	21.69	18.83	20.29	(15.56)	18.25


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 241
2H

Average: 19.14

17.63, 20.57, 17.97, 19.92+, (16.95), (25.42), 19.82, 18.87, 20.86, 18.84, 17.71, 19.18


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 8, 2012)

16.55, 17.80, 16.47, 18.35, 19.57, 21.85, (16.30), 17.88, (21.97), 18.45, 18.40, 20.75 = *18.61*

Graduated. 
First five Ao5 = 17.56


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 8, 2012)

Round 241

23.28, 18.32, 20.88, 19.10, (14.71), 18.49, 18.68, 19.26, 19.73, (24.81), 16.85, 18.24 = *19.28*


----------



## PianoCube (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 241

Average = 23.68

21.04, 21.46, 25.28, 23.12, 23.29, (17.68), 25.16, (26.74), 24.42, 23.22, 26.42, 23.40


----------



## F perm (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 241
*25.81*
I just joined this race, because I'm graduated from sub-30, so don't be surprised if the times aren't even sub-25.
I hope I have a great (and short ) stay!


Spoiler: Times



24.78, 27.14, 24.40, 27.85, (31.97), 22.83, 25.49, 22.90, 28.31, (18.57), 25.76, 28.64


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice straight from sub 30 and already near sub 25


----------



## Endgame (Sep 9, 2012)

Round 241
avg = 37.45

43.05, 27.29, 37.72, 30.79, 38.40, 39.06, 34.81, 44.51, 30.18, 45.06, 34.30, 41.67

ROOOOOOOOO


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 9, 2012)

*Round 241*

*Round 241
Average: 25.96*

26.57, (20.82), 27.82, 24.68, 24.37, 29.77, 25.95, (29.84), 24.73, 21.25, 25.32, 29.05 



Spoiler



*Round 240
Average: 26.95*

27.54, 35.61, 26.05, 25.25, 25.85, 28.33, (DNF), (25.08), 25.15, 25.42, 25.21, 25.17


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 241

Average 21.14

20.99, 22.19, (15.45), 17.99, 22.12, 21.17, 20.16, (26.92), 23.19, 21.29, 20.02, 22.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

*Round 241 Results*​

Outsmash	18.61
TheWitcher	19.14
FaLoL	19.28
Trace	19.56
Wooden Geezer	21.14
Mike Hughey	22.86
PianoCube	23.68
PeelingStickers	24.36
Zaterlord	24.86
F perm	25.81
cowabunga	25.88
Brian Kremer	25.96
Endgame	37.45

Congratulations to Outsmash and Trace, who both graduate this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 13, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 242nd round:

D2 F D2 F' U2 F' R2 F D2 R' D B F' R B F U B'
B2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U B2 U R2 B U' L' R' D' L' U2 B2 R2 B
L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 B R2 U' F D' U B L' U2 R2 F U'
U2 B2 L D2 L D2 R2 D2 R' F2 D F' L' B L2 U L' R2 U L2
U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U F L' F L2 R2 D' R D2 U F'
F' R2 D2 B F2 U2 F' R2 F' D' F' D' U' R' U' F2 L' D' B' F
F B2 U F' L' U2 D' F R' L' F' U2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2
F' R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L' U F L2 R D B'
L2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 U' R B2 D F R U' R U' B2 F'
L F2 U F D' B' R L' D' L D2 F2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 U2 D' R2 B2
F2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 U' L2 D R2 F2 R' F L D' L2 R B' D R2
L2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 D L2 F2 U' B' F D' L' F U2 B' R D' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 242
21.60
21.40, 19.14, (17.84), 22.22, 25.72, (34.41), 19.84, 18.17, 21.00, 22.93, 25.16, 20.44

Three disaster solves, but the rest went pretty nicely. I had much better lookahead than usual.


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 10, 2012)

Average of 12: *22.83*
22.07, (18.90), 24.21, 20.25, 23.61, 20.62, 21.90, 25.60, 20.86, 24.69, (26.18), 24.50

meh lol, i need to re-tension the cube, slid around too much and couldn't control that well lol


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 10, 2012)

Round 242

17.30, (15.54), 20.49, 21.94, 16.70, (25.40), 24.71, 19.73, 19.43, 20.34, 22.04, 18.14 = *20.08*


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 242
*25.81*

24.11, 24.14, 28.05, 24.47, 26.93, 25.80, 27.28, (30.27), (23.66), 24.29, 26.81, 26.26


----------



## Outsmash (Sep 11, 2012)

*Alumni:*

17.17, 18.75, 20.06, 17.80, 16.89, (21.36), 18.43, (13.34), 19.77, 18.24, 20.28, 20.86 = *18.82*


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 242
2H

Average: 19.21

17.59, 19.79, 18.49, (24.13), (16.84), 19.10, 20.85, 19.04, 19.01, 19.70, 18.55, 20.00


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 11, 2012)

Round 242

22.26, 23.54, 25.02, 20.37, (27.64), 27.07, 23.08, 26.48, 25.36, (19.38), 22.52, 24.94

24.06

Horrible.


----------



## F perm (Sep 12, 2012)

Round 242
*26.50*


Spoiler: Times



23.134, 26.598, 20.897, 28.724, 28.896, 29.183, 27.518, 27.863, (30.312), 28.224, 23.915, (19.176)


----------



## kbrune (Sep 13, 2012)

Round 242

*Ave: 24.59*

22.89, 24.17, 20.10, 25.92, 29.56, 22.26, 22.60, 31.01, 24.79, 23.55, 24.99, 25.13

A decent average for me. I felt like there were many mistakes I could have avoided too so that's encouraging!


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 13, 2012)

round 242 : 
average = 29.27
31.5
26.4
25.1
26.6
(22.8)
29.1
32.5
(35.4)
30.8
27.8
32.1
30.8
my first sub 30 solve.


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 14, 2012)

Round 242
21.19
24.49+, 22.86, 18.46, (24.66), 19.98, 22.71, 22.22, 21.22, 21.67, 19.18, 19.12, (13.09) = 21.19

PB single!!!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 15, 2012)

*Average: 19.32*
Round 242
Alumni
17.28, 15.71, 15.78, 15.02, 26.59, 21.15, 22.33, 18.43, 20.03, 21.30, 21.88, 19.27

I was doing very well at the beginning. Then, I don't know what happened.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 15, 2012)

Round 242 (alumni)
Average: 19.37

20.40, 17.59, 19.56, 16.88, 21.66, 20.20, 21.12, (24.17), (16.13), 16.32, 20.51, 19.47

Hope this isn't too late. Kind of medium/bad for me. The 16.xx times were good, but a lot of other solves had huge execution problems. If only my execution were better this could easily have been a 18.xx average.

Ok, I think I've stuck around too long... so I'm leaving this thread for good and joining the sub-15/10/8/whatever race. It was fun. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## emolover (Sep 15, 2012)

Round 242(OH)
23.98

23.04, 22.73, 27.90, 21.02, 19.70, (17.76), 32.92, 23.20, (43.72), 19.54, 25.52, 24.22


----------



## RaresB (Sep 16, 2012)

Round 242 OH

21.75, 18.15, 21.84, 21.29, 24.41, 21.74, 22.68, 19.55, 21.87, 22.99, 33.03, 22.70 = 22.08


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 16, 2012)

*Round 242*

*Round 242
Average: 24.28*

24.81, 24.91, (29.95), 26.63, 26.02, 24.41, (18.86), 20.55, 22.92, 25.60, 25.72, 21.31 

With stickerless zhanchi.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2012)

*Round 242 Results*​

TheWitcher	19.21
FaLoL	20.08
anaveragecuber	21.19
Mike Hughey	21.6
pwnAge (OH)	22.08
aznanimedude	22.83
emolover (OH)	23.98
PeelingStickers	24.06
Brian Kremer	24.28
kbrune	24.59
cowabunga	25.81
F Perm	26.5
hemang sarkar	29.27

TheWitcher is (once again) only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Outsmash	18.82
Mikel	19.32
sneaklyfox	19.37

Congratulations to everyone!

(Sorry to have taken so long about this - I completely forgot about it last Thursday.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 20, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 243rd round:

D2 R2 F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B' D R U B' F' L2 B2 F D
B2 D2 U2 L' D2 F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 B' F2 U B2 R2 F' R' F2 R
U' F2 D2 U B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' B' R' B F R U B R2 U
D' R2 U L2 U B2 D2 B2 U' F2 L R B' D B2 D2 B' F2 L U2
R B2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' B U' B' R2 B' U' F2 R2 F2
F L' D R U' R L2 D2 F L F D2 L2 B' U2 B D2 B L2 D2 B2
F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' R' U L2 F' R2 D' F2 U R B' F'
F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 R' B' F U2 L' B2 U B F R2
F2 R2 B R2 U2 L2 B D2 B' D2 B R' F R2 B L B' D' U2 R' F'
L' D2 R U2 R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 R D' R D2 B2 D U2 F' L U2
U B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' L F D B D' B R U' L' F2 R'
L2 F U2 B' F2 L2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U B U L' R2 D U F U F


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 243

18.95, 21.65, (24.77), 23.69, 17.85, 18.13, 23.33, 18.10, (13.49), 20.74, 23.18, 21.02 = *20.66*

Single-PB !! , but bad Average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2012)

Round 243
21.94
19.58, 20.84, 21.92, (26.38), 25.65, 23.84, 21.01, 22.06, 19.83, 22.04, 22.65, (18.33)


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 243
*25.40*

23.25, 27.53, 30.30, 25.34, 26.30, (30.40), 21.75, 22.76, 25.29, (21.45), 27.41, 24.04


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 18, 2012)

Round 243

23.15

24.49, 20.96, 21.14, 23.46, 22.46, 24.94, (26.06), 22.38, 23.15, (14.95), 23.30, 25.19, 

woo PLL skip saves the day


----------



## TheWitcher (Sep 19, 2012)

Round 243
2H

Average: 19.25

(16.86), 17.94, 19.65, 20.63, 19.24, (24.03), 17.89, 22.02+, 18.63, 17.42, 17.78, 21.34

Finally! I'm here since round 200 I think, I gonna stick around in the Alumni event


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 19, 2012)

round 243: 28.85

28.8
28.8
27.6
30.5
29.7
23.4 (pll skip)
(20.5) everything went my way. U perm. 
29.9
(31.0)
31.0
30.6
28.2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2012)

*Round 243 Results*​

TheWitcher	19.25
FaLoL	20.66
Mike Hughey	21.94
PeelingStickers	23.15
cowabunga	25.4
hemang sarkar	28.85

Congratulations to TheWitcher, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 24, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 244th round:

R F D' B L' D B R' U' R B2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U
B' U2 F R2 F' U2 B U2 L2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 F U L' F R2 U' F
R2 D' F2 D U F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 B' L2 D' F' U2 L F' U' L2 R'
F2 L2 D F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U' F D B2 R D L' B2 L2 F2 D'
L2 D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 U L' D' U L' B' D U2 L2 B R' B'
D2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U' F R U L R' U2 L U' L2
R' F2 L D2 R2 B' L' U2 B U' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 D F2 U B2
F' L2 D2 F' D2 U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 L U F2 U' B2 D B R F R
B L2 F D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F L' B R D' B D2 F L R2 F'
R2 B' R2 B' R2 F R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U' B2 U' L D2 B' U' R' B L2
B' L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 U2 F R2 D' U R' F L' B' L2 B' D' R
D2 R2 B' U' R' D2 F' L' D' F U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B R2 L2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 244
22.51
22.46, 23.47, (18.88), 21.72, 20.05, 22.16, 22.85, 26.87, (28.65), 22.31, 21.89, 21.33

Two horrible solves really made the average awful.


----------



## F perm (Sep 20, 2012)

Round 244
*28.83*
I accidentally last round
I also switched to ZZ! Yay for RUL!


Spoiler



27.872, (35.881), 31.679, 25.334, 25.567, 27.612, 33.108, 30.127, 26.863, (23.472), 30.991, 29.183


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 20, 2012)

Average of 12: *23.71*
22.80 , (25.65) , (18.22) , 23.82 , 24.79 , 20.01 , 21.63 , 25.32 , 23.36 , 25.40 , 24.84 , 25.14

meh

also good luck f-perm with ZZ =D, feel free to ask me or whoever any questions :>


----------



## timelonade (Sep 21, 2012)

Threw it all away in the second half........ ugh.

avg of 12	*21.52* (σ=2.82)
20.27, 16.66, 18.34, 19.37, 20.66, 26.63, 17.76, 24.05,	21.18	21.96	-
10	23.62	22.95	-
11	23.34 27.31


I copied and pasted and got really confused by what appeared so havent formatted


----------



## AndersB (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 244 - OH

33.52, 26.64, 30.03, 29.84, 30.85, 29.95, 27.42, 33.10, 27.55, 26.30, 25.08, 26.17 = *28.79*


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 21, 2012)

F perm said:


> Round 244
> *28.83*
> I accidentally last round
> I also switched to ZZ! Yay for RUL!
> ...



Good luck! I'm switching as well. What do you use for LL? OCLL/PLL pr COLL/EPLL?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 244

*22.84*

22.92, 21.30, (19.01), 24.46, 24.93, 22.03, 24.14, 20.32, 22.51, (28.49), 23.03, 22.77


cracked up near the end, I know I can get better, certainly more sub-20's.


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 244
*26.70*

(21.43), 24.01, 30.09, 27.87, 29.58, 23.39, 29.65, 27.22, (30.12), 22.90, 23.25, 29.00


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 21, 2012)

Round 244

(29.21), 21.33, 21.74, 20.70, 19.52, 16.85, 17.93, 23.17, 21.34, 23.36, (16.03), 21.89 = *20.78*


----------



## anaveragecuber (Sep 23, 2012)

Round 244
20.61

20.50, 21.20, 21.22, 20.18, 20.33+, 19.82, 20.75, 21.26, 22.13, 18.66, (24.34), (18.19) = 20.61


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 23, 2012)

*Round 244
Average: 28.47*

25.79, 28.35, (22.41), 28.50, 28.06, (34.80), 31.81, 29.01, 23.40, 32.91, 33.55, 23.37



Spoiler



*Round 243
Average: 26.40*

26.09, 25.43, 27.91, 26.97, 26.99, 28.15, 25.58, (28.53), 26.12, (24.41), 24.58, 26.22


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2012)

*Round 244 Results*​

anaveragecuber	20.61
FaLoL	20.78
timelonade	21.52
Mike Hughey	22.51
PeelingStickers	22.84
aznanimedude	23.71
cowabunga	26.7
Brian Kremer	28.47
AndersB (OH)	28.79
F perm	28.83

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 27, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 245th round:

D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 U R2 D L' D U' R' B R2 D F2 L2 R'
U2 F D2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 F2 D2 U' R D2 U' F' U L2 U' R B
F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 L2 F R U B' R' B2 U F'
F2 B U' R2 L' F2 U' L2 B R' B' L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F' D2 B' L2
B D2 U2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 B U2 R F2 D' B2 U' L' F R2 U' B2
F2 U2 L2 D U' L2 R2 D B2 L' F L B' D' B' D2 U' F' U'
F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 F' R2 D F' L U2 B' F' L' R D F2
U R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U F' L' U' B2 U' B2 D F2 R B'
L2 D B2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D' L U B' R' B U F' D2 F2 D' B'
U F2 R2 F2 D R2 D' U2 R2 F2 L F' D' B2 R' B U F2 D2 F2 D'
D2 B R2 F U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' D2 R2 F R2 D' L2
D L2 U' L F2 B' D' R' B U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 R U2 R2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 245
23.31
22.53, 23.25, 22.49, 22.13, (1:02.71), (19.09), 23.16, 21.75, 27.91, 24.66, 21.19, 24.00


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 245

19.34, (16.37), 23.37, 16.74, 21.36, 19.70, 22.66, 21.46, 22.09, 21.02, (24.44), 20.99 = *20.87*


----------



## Wooden Geezer (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 245

19.79

21.11, 21.45, 17.77, 22.77, 18.67, 17.94, 24.52, (34.07), 18.54, 18.35, (16.30), 16.82


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 24, 2012)

round 245.
ao12 = 27.36

30.2
24.0
28.7
32.7
(22.3)
27.0
(36.4)
23.5
27.3
26.2
22.4
31.6

my handles fumbled a lot in the 36.4 solve. i think i should not see the timer while cubing. it makes me nervous. pheew...


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 24, 2012)

Average of 12: *22.48*
20.93, 22.64, 23.87, 22.58, 22.61, (28.66), 25.57, 22.21, 23.21, 19.46, 21.68, (15.38)

i'm a little mad rofl, that last time felt just to good, it was super easy EOLine + F2L, felt this shoulda been an overall sub 20 average :<

oh well, next time lol


----------



## F perm (Sep 24, 2012)

Round 245
*27.34*


Spoiler: Times



28.159, 27.522, 24.132, 26.799, (30.367), 29.600, 26.159, (19.103), 24.895, 29.469, 30.298, 26.406





aznanimedude said:


> ... also good luck f-perm with ZZ =D, feel free to ask me or whoever any questions :>


Thanks! I probably will.



ThomasJE said:


> Good luck! I'm switching as well. What do you use for LL? OCLL/PLL pr COLL/EPLL?



Thanks! I'm learning COLL, 20/42 done, I think. I already know OCLL/PLL, so I use that when I don't know the COLL case. I also use a little WV.


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 245
*25.06*

22.05, 26.65, 25.79, 24.75, (28.60), 24.40, 26.00, 27.11, (20.53), 24.27, 22.40, 27.16


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 25, 2012)

Round 246
*22.76*
23.47, 21.50, 25.95, 24.46, (17.97), 23.10, (26.21), 20.91, 22.76, 23.23, 21.52, 20.75

Got better towards the end, for a change 

17.97 was nice, two move cross and straight into a 1 look OLL


----------



## kbrune (Sep 26, 2012)

Round 245

Ave: 24.29

22.71, 28.93, 24.25, 25.02, 25.64, 22.57, 24.40, 24.27, 21.70, 28.46, 22.64, 22.96


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2012)

*Round 245 Results*​

Wooden Geezer	19.79
FaLoL	20.87
aznanimedude	22.48
PeelingStickers	22.76
Mike Hughey	23.31
kbrune	24.29
cowabunga	25.06
F perm	27.34
hemang sarkar	27.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 1, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 246th round:

R2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B' R U2 R' B U' L2 U F U2 F'
F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D L2 D L2 F L U2 R' U2 R F' R B' D2
L D2 R U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B' R F2 U F2 D' U2 F D
R F2 R' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 F' D F2 L' D R D B F'
D2 B2 R D2 F2 L' B2 L' R' D2 R' U' F' U2 L R' D' U2 R' B
R2 F' D2 B2 F L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D R F R2 D2 F U L' R U2
D' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U2 L2 D2 F' U F D' R' B2 L2 U2 F' D'
D2 B D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F' R' D2 B' D L' B2 F R D F'
B' R2 D' L2 B' R' F' B' U R L2 U2 R2 F2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2
D2 U2 L D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L B L F2 D F' R2 D L R U'
F L2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 D' B F2 R B L' R F D' F2
L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 D F2 U' L R2 B' D R' D2 U' L2 B' L2 R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 27, 2012)

Round 246
22.78
21.97, 21.92, 25.98, 23.02, 22.88, (15.56), 25.87, 21.23, (29.56), 21.92, 23.14, 19.83

So inconsistent.


----------



## RaresB (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 246 OH

21.79, 21.17, 23.30, 23.09, 19.20, 26.10, 24.32, 24.28, 17.83, 25.58, 22.35, 27.44 = 23.12 

wow what a step in the wrong direction... havent been practicing at all


----------



## hemang sarkar (Sep 28, 2012)

yay!! pb.  
average = 26.65
24.0
27.7
23.7
27.5
26.7
(22.8)
28.2
(33.3)
23.6
25.9
32.4
26.8


most of the crosses were easy. so i planned one F2l insertion during inspection in most of the solves. it was the first time i was easily tracking pieces on the cube. lookahead seems really cool. i will now complete my Gs. they have haunted me a lot.


----------



## cowabunga (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 246
*25.05*

22.90, 26.21, 26.51, 24.48, (28.84), 26.10, 22.77, 28.83, 24.89, (21.62), 24.53, 23.27


----------



## aznanimedude (Sep 28, 2012)

Average of 12: *23.94*
20.10, 21.19, 29.57, 25.13, 27.43, 17.67, 26.13, 28.14, 21.68, 22.84, 25.46, 21.26

BLEHH, WORST IDEA TO DO THIS JUST AFTER I WAKE UP LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Sep 28, 2012)

Round 246
*22:41*
21.35, (19.52), 21.88, 23.88, 22.98, (28.12), 24.69, 24.14, 20.63, 22.83, 21.96, 19.75

turrible 28 solve, but recovered well after that blip in the middle, oddly I felt the 20.63 was the fastest, solved the F2L in about 10 seconds, must have been a bad OLL because it was one of the only easy PL's I had all twelve, could've done about a second better then 

Oh well: improvements coming

Sub 20 by round 250? Possibly.


----------



## F perm (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 246
*26.30*
Steady improvment win 
Sub-20 Ao12 fail 


Spoiler



20.762, (18.640), 26.399, 32.703, (35.008), 25.215, 20.688, 30.835, 27.833, 28.959, 25.775, 23.777


----------



## FaLoL (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 246

(16.57), 20.20, 17.27, 19.79, (22.74), 19.53, 17.85, 19.64, 18.53, 22.44, 22.21, 17.31 = *19.48*


----------



## arcio1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 246 Roux
(18.56), 24.31, 22.09, (DNF(19.55)), 20.41, 19.64, 22.95, 21.91, 19.35, 21.56, 24.58, 20.66 = 21.75


----------



## SkyFoXx (Sep 29, 2012)

Round 246+
*19.94*

18.08, 16.80, 23.21, (16.38), 22.26, 19.48, 18.02, 21.64, 18.98, 19.33, (24.26), 21.59

=D


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Sep 30, 2012)

Round 246:

Average: 18.68
Times: 19.21 19.76 (15.51) 20.57 19.95 17.59 19.03 17.00 20.40 16.89 16.42 (23.23)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 30, 2012)

*Round 246*

*Round 246
Average: 25.43*

25.64, (23.15), 26.09, 24.07, (31.55), 26.56, 28.20, 25.55, 25.36, 24.99, 24.38, 23.47




Spoiler



*Round 245
Average: 26.73*

(22.37), (DNF), 28.79, 29.25, 23.10, 27.09 29.34, 30.32, 23.50 22.63, 24.22, 29.10


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 1, 2012)

Round 246

Hope it's not too late. It's my 1st time btw  easy 1st scramble --> new pb  thanks for the scramble haha

Ao12: 19.80

Individual Times:
(12.92), 18.73, 18.53, 20.33, 22.57, 22.63, 19.70, (24.76), 18.60, 19.93, 20.40, 16.61


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2012)

*Round 246 Results*​

FaLoL	19.48
khoavo12	19.80
SkyFoXx	19.94
arcio1	21.75
PeelingStickers	22.41
Mike Hughey	22.78
pwnAge (OH)	23.12
aznanimedude	23.94
cowabunga	25.05
Brian Kremer	25.43
F perm	26.30
hemang sarkar	26.65

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Penguinstorm300	18.68

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 4, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 247th round:

R' D' L2 D' L2 D' L B' D' R' U2 R D2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 D2 R'
B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 R D2 B' U B2 U2 B F' L' R'
D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D' R U2 L U' F' D L B2 U' B
D2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' F' D L U B' L' R2 F' U2 F
D2 R2 F' R2 D2 B2 F D2 F' U2 L D2 U' L' R2 D2 R2 F' D'
F D R' L2 U B' U' R2 B R U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L' B2 R D2
D U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 D B2 F' U2 L' F2 L2 D B' L D' R
R L B2 D' F2 R' F L' B D L2 F2 B' L2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B
R2 U' L U2 R2 D F' B' U' R' B2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 D F2 R2 D B2
R2 B2 D F2 L F' U R B' L F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 D R2 L2
D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 D F2 D' F2 D F R U2 R D' F' L2 D R2 F'
U' R2 B2 D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D U' L' B' U2 L2 R' D F' R2 B2 D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2012)

Round 247
21.76
(18.00), 24.33, 22.32, 20.02, 19.89, 23.57, 22.06, 21.15, 18.31, (24.44), 21.92, 23.98

The encouraging thing about this average was that so many of the solves felt really bad - I had lots of mistakes that cost me a bunch of time. And the best part is that two of those were the 18.00 and the 18.31 - both of those really should have been sub-16.


----------



## F perm (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 247
*25.84*
Pretty good, one sub 20, one sup 30.
Still improving steadily *knocks on wood*...


Spoiler



26.98, (32.53), 27.82, 22.64, 26.71, 27.43, (19.78), 25.65, 26.59, 22.35, 25.45, 26.82


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 247 - 19.07

Individual Times:
16.86, 19.10, 19.94, 17.56, (14.82), 15.98, 21.03, 21.00, 17.42, (27.32), 23.25, 18.55


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 247
*23.93*

22.30, 22.50, 27.38, (27.60), 21.61, 24.02, (20.97), 25.04, 23.57, 24.16, 23.55, 25.18

Metronome


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 2, 2012)

Round 247

*22.12*

20.47, 23.28, 20.21, (18.93), 24.55, 22.39, 25.36, 20.27, 21.77, 22.29, (26.80), 20.31

Fudge this, need a new zhanchi way too gummy and hard to control, good job I got a 55mm on the way...


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 2, 2012)

Alumni:
(21.42), 17.10, 20.10, 18.47, 17.24, 19.02, 18.75, 19.29, 19.89, (15.99), 17.26, 20.16 = 18.73


----------



## Outsmash (Oct 2, 2012)

Alumni:
(21.42), 17.10, 20.10, 18.47, 17.24, 19.02, 18.75, 19.29, 19.89, (15.99), 17.26, 20.16 = 18.73


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 2, 2012)

round 247 : 28.88
26.6,26.9,28.0,31.0,30.6,34.3,27.0,(35.7)28.2,29.2,27.0,(25.6)

screwed up my solve.


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 2, 2012)

Average of 12: *22.10*
20.28, 21.38, 23.70, 24.46,. 22.47, 20.21, 21.38, 23.44, 22.30, (15.66), 21.36, (24.58)

15.66 was random OLL skip into N-perm, surprised me alot xD


----------



## SkyFoXx (Oct 4, 2012)

Round 247
*21.82*
24.42, (27.42), 21.64, (17.63), 22.61, 18.91, 20.99, 24.43, 18.31, 26.44, 20.18, 20.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2012)

*Round 247 Results*​

khoavo12	19.07
Mike Hughey	21.76
SkyFoXx	21.82
aznanimedude	22.1
PeelingStickers	22.12
cowabunga	23.93
F perm	25.84
hemang sarkar	28.88

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Outsmash	18.73

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 8, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 248th round:

D R2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 B2 L F2 D' B F' U L' D' U2 R2
U2 F2 L2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 D2 F D2 R' D R' B L' D'
D B2 D2 F2 U R2 D L2 U2 F2 L B F' R2 U R D2 B2 R' B
D' L2 B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 R2 D R' B2 D2 B R' F' R' U B2 F
L F' R' L2 B' R2 B' U D R' B2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D B2 D L2 U'
D2 R2 D U2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 R B2 D' B' U' L' R2 B U2 R
D2 F' U F' D' L B2 R' D2 B U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D2
U' F2 B L2 F2 D' L' F B R' U F2 R2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 R2 U
U2 D' L' F2 D' L2 F2 U L F D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 B2 D'
U2 F2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 U' L R B R' U F' D L' F2 D B'
U2 R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U L2 U' R2 F R2 B' R' B D' B2 F R U
U2 R' U F' L' U2 B' D L U' B2 U F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 4, 2012)

Round 248
22.18
23.76, 19.65, 22.94, 20.41, 21.11, 20.56, (19.20), 23.28, 21.96, 25.72, 22.40, (26.65)

Not bad until the last few solves.


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 248 - 19.16

Individual Times:
(15.40), 19.30, 22.40, 19.04, 22.51, 17.05, 18.01, 18.55, 16.74, 21.87, 16.12, (24.69)

Cube: Guhong v2


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 5, 2012)

average = 26.0
31.4
23.9
24.3
27.0
27.2
(22.3)
25.6
25.7
(37.1)
26.7
25.8
22.4


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 248
*24.55*

23.03, 22.08, 23.08, 28.16, 24.08, 23.29, (28.64), 27.00, 26.25, (21.16), 22.97, 25.58


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 5, 2012)

Round 248
23.65

(38.76), 26.01, 23.84, 22.10, 26.33, 20.93, 22.39, 24.28, 24.52, (20.68), 22.72, 23.60

I messed up a G-perm in the first solve, can't even remember the last time I did that. 11th solve: Could have been very good, but I did something weird at OLL. Tried it a second time and got 17.75...


----------



## SkyFoXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 248
*21.55*

21.34, 19.93, 19.84, 19.74, 22.15, 24.52, (17.17), (26.75), 22.98, 21.25, 21.83, 21.94


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 6, 2012)

Round 248

*21.20*

22.89, 21.49, (18.54), 19.95, (26.10), 23.36, 21.29, 21.63, 19.74, 22.20, 18.57, 20.84

First average after getting my new white 55mm zhanchi, turning is far better than before, but recognition is harder, my lookahead was poor for some solves, but that was compenstated by the much easier to execute LL algs. Pretty happy with this, a couple weeks to get used to the white and I hope to be sub-20


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 7, 2012)

*Round 248*

*Round 248
Average: 25.27*

(39.58), 23.78, 33.11, 27.93, (20.43), 24.46, 21.70, 21.04, 25.56, 23.79, 25.31, 26.56



Spoiler



*Round 247
Average: 26.85*

29.18, 26.83, 29.63, 28.00, 24.52, 23.79, 30.22, 31.11, 23.06, (21.97), (42.21)*, 22.22

* Success with a new OLL, then Y-perm failure


----------



## Penguinstorm300 (Oct 7, 2012)

Round 248

Average: 17.75
Times: 17.92, 19.27, 13.26, 18.17, 19.47, 19.11, 16.26, 19.31, (19.91), 17.24, 17.47, (12.74)

2 near misses with my pb - 13.26 and 12.74... I was just 0.05 away :/

Seems like removing my torpedoes on my Zhanchi after the 19.11s solve was a good idea.


----------



## F perm (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 248
*25.94*


Spoiler



22.78 33.06 (35.25) 26.00 25.50 24.82 27.31 24.37 22.45 27.14 25.96 (22.00)


----------



## dingleb115 (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 248
*23.41*
22.43, 21.42, 24.44, 21.19, 24.58, (19.82), 27.08, 25.39, 21.75, 24.42, (27.83), 21.44

These comps helped me get sub-30. Haven't seen much improvement in several months, maybe this will help. I think I'll do some practice solves 1st next time.
side note: my daughter was born today!!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2012)

*Round 248 Results*​

khoavo12	19.16
PeelingStickers	21.20
SkyFoXx	21.55
Mike Hughey	22.18
dingleb115	23.41
PianoCube	23.65
cowabunga	24.55
Brian Kremer	25.27
F perm	25.94
hemang sarkar	26.00

Congratulations to khoavo12, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Penguinstorm300	17.75

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 11, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 249th round:

L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 U R' B' F2 L B D' U2 L U R2
B2 U B2 R2 D U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U2 L' U' L D2 B2 F D B' F2
F' D' B2 L' D' B' D R D B2 L D2 L U2 R2 B2 L' U2 L D2
R2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' R' D' L B' L2 U B F R' B2 R2
D2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' L B' R F2 U' F' L2 R' B U2
B' D F2 B2 U2 R' B' R B U D2 R2 U' D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2
L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B F' R' F' L' B' F R' D' L B' D
D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 B2 F2 L F2 L2 U' B' L R2 D' B L' D R' D'
F' D2 L2 B' F2 L2 U2 B R2 U2 F2 U' R U F L2 D' U L R' U
R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 R' F' L R2 U2 L' B' D F
R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 D L2 F2 D F' L2 D' B2 L' D2 U L U L
R' L' B D' B L' U' F R B D2 R2 D2 B2 L' B2 R' D2 R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2012)

Round 249
21.92
(27.72), 24.86, 23.10, 17.14, 17.86, 19.89, 21.69, (15.87), 23.59, 26.52, 24.40, 20.19

Ridiculous. Half awful, half great. The 24.40 should have been sub-16, but I dropped the cube while starting the PLL.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Oct 8, 2012)

Race to sub 20 round 249 average 28.11
24.06, 26.79, 33.74, 25.12, 27.82, 28.45, 24.16, 27.12, 38.01, 24.68, 30.41, 32.82


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 9, 2012)

average = 25.47


26.0
25.5
22.9
(20.7)
28.6
(28.7)
24.0
25.1
26.6
27.1
23.0
25.9


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 249
*23.37*

22.93, 21.27, 22.79, 23.31, 21.51, 25.80, (28.46), 24.67, (19.15), 22.75, 22.99, 25.72

YAY first sub 20 solve for me in the race. Switching between different ways of practice and focusing on single steps that I'm struggling with, instead of simply solving again and again, is good.


----------



## Zaterlord (Oct 9, 2012)

Round 249
23.35

21.47, 24.19, 23.96, 23.88, (20.08), 22.40, 23.29, (28.74), 21.86, 26.24, 21.50, 24.70


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 9, 2012)

*average: 23.68*

18.50, 25.18, 27.62, (17.58[easy cross so CFOP'd it]), 23.78, 19.82[CFOP again], 28.57, 23.10, 18.33, (28.90), 23.70, 28.17

Had a random urge to start this again, so yeah.


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 9, 2012)

Ao12: *19.85*
(15.81), 22.45, 19.40, 19.27, 21.39, 17.53, 22.25, 19.75, (25.71), 16.79, 19.11, 20.53

LOL WHAT?
first solve 15.81 i felt this average would be good, and then it just ended up being a string of sub 20 solves lol
i think this is also my first legitimate sub 20 Ao12

*not including any that i got during that whole QQtimer EO bug *


----------



## AndersB (Oct 10, 2012)

Round 249 - OH
Result: 25.76 

30.27, 32.06, 24.80, 24.64, 25.86, 22.61, 26.98, 23.73, 29.16, 23.53, 20.70, 26.02


----------



## F perm (Oct 10, 2012)

Round 249
*24.32*


Spoiler: Times



00:21.75 U' L2 D' R2 D L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U F' L' U R2 U F2 L U2 R L2 U
00:21.93 U2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 B L U' F' D' L' D R' F' D2
00:26.29 U F2 D2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R' L2 F2 U' L2 D F L2 D'
00:28.81 L2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U F2 D R2 D' L' R2 F' D B' D L2 D' B R'
00:24.60 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L' D' B' D2 B2 U L B' F U R2
00:18.96 U F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D R' F2 D2 F L B2 F2 U F2 R' L'
00:25.09 U2 R2 L2 U F2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' B' F R D L' D' F' U' R
00:25.53 D2 U L2 D' B2 D B2 F2 U B2 L2 F' L B' U R B' U2 F2 L2 F
00:20.85 D B2 D L2 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 U R' U R' B D' F' D2 R2 U2 R U'
00:29.96 F2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 L2 D2 B R' U F' D2 L2 D U2 R U2
00:26.28 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R U' B F' L' U' R2 L U B' L'
00:22.06 D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' U' L2 F2 U' L' B2 U' B F R U' B' U2 F2 D2


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 249
Average: 21.54

20.96, 22.00, 23.80, 19.40, 21.72, (27.87), 21.49, (18.63), 23.16, 20.30, 19.62, 22.98

Awesome stuff


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2012)

*Round 249 Results*​

aznanimedude	19.85
PianoCube	21.54
Mike Hughey	21.92
Zaterlord	23.35
cowabunga	23.37
Ickathu	23.68
F perm	24.32
hemang sarkar	25.47
AndersB (OH)	25.76
guineapigs rock	28.11

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 15, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 250th round:

L' B2 R F2 L2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 R U' B D2 B2 U2 R F' D2 L U'
F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R' U F' L2 U2 R D F' D' R'
F R' F' R' L2 D2 B2 D B' R' U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F2 R
D2 L' U2 R2 B2 F2 R' D2 F2 L R U' F' U2 R F2 D' U' B' U2
R F2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 L D2 L' F R2 F L D' R' B' U L' U2
L' U2 D F L U' R2 D2 B' D L2 U2 L F2 U2 R F2 L' U2 B2
F2 L2 U2 L B2 R' U2 R D2 R' F2 U B R D L2 F' U' R' U2 L
U' F U L U' R F2 B' L F U2 D2 R D2 R' F2 L2 B2 L F2 L'
D F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 D2 B2 U B2 L' B L2 B L U F R D' L
F' U F2 U2 F R2 D' R' F D2 R L2 B2 L D2 B2 D2 R' D2
U2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' D2 U' L2 R2 B' D' F' R B2
U2 B2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 L2 D' F D' U' B' F D R B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 250
23.13
(27.43), 21.10, 25.13, 21.59, 25.54, 21.15, 26.67, (17.41), 23.06, 19.99, 25.04, 22.06

Wow, that was bad.


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 11, 2012)

Round 250

(22.30), 16.88, 16.98, 18.48, (16.11), 19.07, 20.59, 19.48, 16.67, 17.44, 17.24, 21.42 = *18.42*


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 11, 2012)

23.34

24.83, (18.16), 25.52, 21.68, 24.22, 23.64, (26.22), 22.50, 23.57, 19.80, 21.90, 25.78


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 12, 2012)

average = 25.7
29.8
24.2
21.5
26.1
27.0
28.0
(30.0)
24.1
(20.3)
24.4
22.7
29.2


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 250
*24.81*

23.10, 23.01, 26.34, (22.50), 25.95, 26.56, 23.56, 22.98, 26.01, 25.86, (26.69), 24.77


----------



## AndersB (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 250 - OH
Result: 24.31

27.63, 30.75, 22.75, 24.13, 24.00, 25.81, 22.01, 25.33, 21.57, 21.89, 22.52, 27.07+

Pretty awesome!


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 250
Average: 23.41

25.43, (18.83), 25.89, 20.28, 21.39, 23.81, 25.29, 22.02, 28.25, 20.31, (31.97), 21.46

Did a lot of small misstakes that costed me a second or two each :-(


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 12, 2012)

Round 250
Average: *21.93*
(27.48), 23.60, 19.57, 21.61, 22.09, 23.34, 21.78, 21.23, 24.70, 19.77, (19.10), 21.64

not as good as my last time, but not that bad either


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 13, 2012)

*Round 250*

*Round 250
Average: 28.63*

30.86, 30.11, (21.95), 28.61, 35.97, 28.51, 23.39, 28.56, 25.99, 26.70, (41.90), 27.60



Spoiler



*Round 249
Average: 25.73*

28.78, 26.51, 24.43, 24.66, 29.50, 23.60, (47.38), 23.52, 28.09, 24.54, 23.68, (23.36)


----------



## SkyFoXx (Oct 14, 2012)

*Round 250
*
*Average: 20.67*

18.60, 20.63, 20.28, 23.30, 21.31, (17.94), (23.59), 19.55, 21.11, 20.68, 22.64, 18.61


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

*Round 250 Results*​

FaLoL	18.42
SkyFoXx	20.67
aznanimedude	21.93
Mike Hughey	23.13
Ickathu	23.34
PianoCube	23.41
AndersB (OH)	24.31
cowabunga	24.81
hemang sarkar	25.70
Brian Kremer	28.63

FaLoL is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 18, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 251st round:

B2 D' B2 U L2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 L U' F' L2 R U2 R2 U L' B2
F' D2 F' L2 B2 U2 F R2 D2 B' L' B2 U L2 B R B U2 L' D2
F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D' R2 B' D U' R D B2 F D' F2 U
U2 B2 U B2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 D L2 B F2 L' F U F' U2
U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R2 B R2 B' L2 U2 R' F' D2 L2 B' R D' U' B2 L'
F R2 U2 F U2 F R2 U2 R2 B F' D R U2 F' L D L R' B' R
F' L' U2 B' L2 B' D L2 B U2 L' F2 D2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 D2
R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D2 B L2 F2 D B2 L' B' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 R2
F2 D2 B2 F D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R B F' U B' U R' D' U
U' R' D2 F B R' U F' U B' U2 F2 D' R2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U'
F D2 F' U2 L2 U2 B D2 B F U' B' D R D R' U' L2 D2
F2 U R2 U F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R F' D U2 L U' B R B' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2012)

Round 251
25.57
26.68, (31.99), 25.44, (21.25), 26.42, 26.24, 23.85, 25.50, 27.86, 24.44, 25.67, 23.62

Apparently, this weekend I completely forgot how to speedcube. I guess I'd better learn how again.


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 15, 2012)

Round 250
Ao12: *23.00*
(18.01), 22.03, 21.08, 25.34, 20.21, 24.44, 24.02, 25.38, 24.10, 21.15, 22.21, (25.67)

super sad rofl, started off ok then just randomly dropped off xD


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 15, 2012)

average = 24.56
pb.

25.2,
26.5,
25.9,
24.9,
27.3,
24.0,
(18.8),
19.3,
21.0,
26.4,
25.1,
(33.2)


----------



## joohoo00 (Oct 16, 2012)

ROUND 251 AVERAGE=24.79

12:	00:22.02	
11:	00:22.28	
10:	00:26.24	
9:	00:25.97	
8:	00:20.31	
7:	00:27.50	
6:	00:25.19	
5:	00:26.88	
4:	00:26.64	
3:	00:22.66	
2:	00:25.31	
1:	00:26.43


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 16, 2012)

24.95

23.61, 25.79, 24.17, 24.36, 20.81, (30.50), (19.44), 25.00, 27.42, 28.87, 23.97, 25.51

I'm with Mike - I forgot how to speedcube


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 251
*23.72*

23.74, (29.14), 22.36, 22.15, 27.08, (20.56), 20.94, 28.01, 24.68, 21.59, 21.75, 24.88


----------



## F perm (Oct 16, 2012)

Round 251
*24.33*
Pretty good times.
I missed last round


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Oct 16, 2012 3:30:26 PM - 3:42:12 PM

Mean: 24.17
Average: 24.33
Best time: 18.39
Median: 23.58
Worst time: 28.32
Standard deviation: 2.81

Best average of 5: 22.32
1-5 - (18.39) (27.11) 21.40 22.93 22.64

Best average of 12: 24.33
1-12 - (18.39) 27.11 21.40 22.93 22.64 23.53 (28.32) 28.17 23.62 24.93 22.71 26.26

1. 18.39 R2 F2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 U' F2 R' U L F L2 F U2 R2 D F2
2. 27.11 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 F2 R B U2 R2 U2 L2 U L' B L2
3. 21.40 L2 F2 D U' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L' U' L' U F2 U2 F R' L U'
4. 22.93 B2 U2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 F' R2 B' U2 L F R2 F R' U'
5. 22.64 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' L D F2 D B' D R' F' U2 R' U
6. 23.53 U B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U F' D2 R' B F' L D2 U B U
7. 28.32 B2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 U F2 L' F2 D2 B D L2 D B D B' U'
8. 28.17 B2 U' R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 R' L B D' R' F' L2 D' L' U2
9. 23.62 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' B L D2 F2 D2 B' L' U F R' U
10. 24.93 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 D F2 L F2 D' L' D B' D U' F L
11. 22.71 B2 U F2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 U' L U' L B L D R' U2 L D' U'
12. 26.26 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 R2 U' B2 D' U B' R F D2 F U B R2 U2 L' U'


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 17, 2012)

Round 251
Alumni

Average: 19.09

20.82, 17.91, (16.06), 20.47, 18.87, 19.62+, 17.15, 16.34, 19.68, 20.26, 19.75, (23.70)


----------



## SkyFoXx (Oct 17, 2012)

*Round 251*

*Average: 22.88*

24.58, 23.17, (26.14), (18.93), 22.41, 23.15, 26.02, 22.21, 21.87, 22.33, 20.74, 22.34

PD: lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2012)

*Round 251 Results*​

SkyFoXx	22.88
aznanimedude	23.00
cowabunga	23.72
F perm	24.33
hemang sarkar	24.56
joohoo00	24.79
Ickathu	24.95
Mike Hughey	25.57

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	19.09

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 22, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 252nd round:

U L2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B' L2 F' L F R2 U' L2 B2 L'
F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F L2 F U2 F2 D2 L' B D' L2 R2 F' R2 F2 D
B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 D F2 L' D F2 L2 F R' F' L2 F U
D' B2 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D R' F' U' F2 L' D F U' B' D2
L B2 L' F2 R U2 L' F2 L D2 L' B' L2 R' B F2 D' U2 B' R B
R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D2 L' B2 D U' F' U L B D2 R'
R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 D B2 D' U2 R' B D' U B F' L R' B2 L2
L2 F2 U' B2 D L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F R2 F2 D F' R D' L' R2 B
R2 F2 L D2 U2 F2 L D2 L F2 R' U' B D2 L U' L2 R F' D2 U'
B' U' F L D F R' D2 F B2 R2 L B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R B2 L
D2 B2 D R2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R' B2 F L R' B2 L' U2 B' R
D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U2 R2 B R' B L D' F2 U B' R2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 18, 2012)

Round 252
21.58
19.19, 27.04, 21.00, 22.98, (28.81), (18.58), 19.73, 19.45, 19.38, 20.53, 21.48, 25.04

Three really bad solves ruined what was otherwise a really great average. Oh well, at least it wasn't nearly as bad as last round.


----------



## emolover (Oct 19, 2012)

Round 252 (6x6 with parity chance and no inspection)
*31.36 *
26.12, 30.58, 40.59, 36.65, 25.14, 44.85, 23.82, 27.16, 28.03, 27.63, 41.76, 29.97

Well then.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 19, 2012)

average = 25.26

24.0
27.0
25.8
(33.6)
22.2
27.4
28.5
23.4
(21.5)
24.9
24.8
24.7


----------



## joohoo00 (Oct 19, 2012)

22.50 27.71 22.97 25.21 21.90 27.60 23.16 21.84 22.53 22.09 22.76 AVERAGE:24.02 Little improvement


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 19, 2012)

emolover said:


> (6x6 with *parity chance* and no inspection)



How do you make it possibly paritied/parity-fied/parity-d/whatever?


----------



## emolover (Oct 19, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> How do you make it possibly paritied/parity-fied/parity-d/whatever?



Random number generator between 1 and 4.

Before the scramble if I get:
1) I do nothing.
2) I do OLL parity
3) I do PLL parity
4) I do OLL and PLL parity.

Then I scramble.


----------



## F perm (Oct 19, 2012)

Round 252
*23.36*
Yes, awesome session!


Spoiler: times



Rubik's cube
Oct 19, 2012 3:08:54 PM - 3:18:46 PM

Mean: 23.62
Average: 23.36
Best time: 20.76
Median: 22.83
Worst time: 29.06
Standard deviation: 2.34

Best average of 5: 22.58
3-7 - 22.82 21.96 22.95 (20.76) (25.40)

Best average of 12: 23.36
1-12 - 27.15 24.01 22.82 21.96 22.95 (20.76) 25.40 (29.06) 21.23 22.76 22.45 22.84

1. 27.15 B2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D L' D2 U F2 D2 U' L2 F U2
2. 24.01 R2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 L' D' F' D' R2 D2 L U' B2 R U
3. 22.82 D' F2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L' D R' L' U L' F D2 B L
4. 21.96 L2 D B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 D L D2 F' U2 B D' F' L' B2
5. 22.95 D' L2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 F2 D U' L U2 F' L D L B L' D U' L2
6. 20.76 R2 B2 D R2 D2 U B2 R2 D' R2 U2 R L' B D L B' R' F' U' L
7. 25.40 U R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B' L' U B R' F2 L B2 D B
8. 29.06 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 D2 B U F L D2 B' L2 B' D2 F D'
9. 21.23 B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B' U2 F R L2 D U' R2 B2 L
10. 22.76 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' F D U2 B' U L' U2
11. 22.45 D U L2 B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 B2 L' F' R' B2 F' L2 U R' B D F
12. 22.84 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 F R' U R' D' R B U' L' F


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 19, 2012)

Round 252
Average: 21.24

(24.42), 23.93, 19.97, 23.62, 19.25, 19.63, 18.06, (17.04), 19.89, 21.97, 23.86, 22.18

Wow, five sub 20 solves in a row. A sub 20 ao12 seems to be possible now.

And I got my first sub 19 ao5: 18.98!


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 20, 2012)

1.) 26.50
2.) 33.41
3.) 34.16
4.) 34.35
5.) 31.53
6.) 33.54
7.) 33.52
8.) 32.65
9.) 31.55
10.) 32.92
11.) 25.09
12.) 21.13 (My new PB!)

Average - 30.86

Sorry guys, did not see the sub 30 forum.  
I will post my times over there.


----------



## Ickathu (Oct 20, 2012)

*22.61*

20.93, 22.90, (35.65), 21.68, 23.97, 22.01, 19.62, 20.53, 24.44, 23.98, (18.34), 26.03

Decent, I s'pose.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 252
*23.33*

22.37, 22.79, 24.81, 21.08, 24.63, 25.43, 23.51, (19.08), (27.55), 21.45, 22.59, 24.62


----------



## TheWitcher (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 252
Alumni

Average: 18.29

18.76, 17.40, 15.12, 17.07, 19.80, 20.50, 20.05, (21.38), (14.04), 17.18, 16.08, 20.98


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 20, 2012)

*Round 252*

*Round 252
Average: 24.60*

33.45, 19.88, 20.71, 27.37, (35.79), 23.97, 21.16, 19.99, 30.64, (17.59), 26.22, 22.67

2 pll skips and 1 oll skip in this average! 



Spoiler



*Round 251
Average: 25.36*

(22.21), 24.94, 26.08, (29.65), 25.95, 23.05, 25.49, 22.31, 27.71, 24.19, 25.55, 28.40


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 20, 2012)

Round 252

18.20, 23.47, 20.61, 23.06, 21.73, 23.97, 25.64, 19.61, 18.50, DNF, 20.70, 17.78 = *21.55*

Looks bad, but its pretty good, because I did it with an QJ pillowed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2012)

*Round 252 Results*​

PianoCube	21.24
FaLoL	21.55
Mike Hughey	21.58
Ickathu	22.61
cowabunga	23.33
F perm	23.36
joohoo00	24.02
Brian Kremer	24.60
hemang sarkar	25.26
SketchCuber	30.86
emolover (6x6x6)	31.36

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	18.05
TheWitcher	18.29

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 25, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 253rd round:

U2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 F D B' F D L' B2 F' D L2
B U2 D L' U' F' R' U2 R' U D2 F2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 D2
B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 R B' L' D B2 R' D B2 U2 R2
F2 L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D B2 D2 L2 B' U2 R' U' F2 L' R2 U2 F2 D2
L D2 L D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 D' F U2 R B2 R U' B' R F'
R U L B2 R2 F R2 U R' F2 R U2 L D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2
R2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L2 D R' B R2 D2 U' B' U L2 D B'
R F B U' L D B U' L' F U L2 U' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D
L2 D' B2 U' R2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L F L D' L R U2 B2 D' B2 F'
B2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U R2 U L' R' U F' U R2 D' F' L2 R
R2 B' D2 L2 D2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B L B L' B2 D' F R2 B D L
D F2 R2 D B2 U R2 F2 U F2 L2 B D2 U F R F2 L2 B L D


----------



## Mikel (Oct 22, 2012)

*18.05*
Round 252
Alumni
17.18, 17.77, 15.71, 15.79, 19.63, (27.45), 18.05, (15.13), 20.40, 18.45, 20.51, 17.02

Looks like I was in the middle of solving when Mike posted the results for round 252.

*17.90*
Round 253
Alumni
17.40, 20.90, 19.49, 16.90, 15.73, 19.06, (14.42), 20.52, 14.70, 18.99, 15.28, (21.97)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 253
23.77
29.04, 23.86, 22.71, 23.32, 23.94, 27.00, (20.95), 23.34, 21.37, 20.98, (30.84), 22.14

Ugh. Counting 29 and 27.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 253

*ave: 24.39*

24.69, 21.31, 22.69, 22.95, 25.95, 26.36, 24.82, 29.41, 29.85, 22.82, 21.21, 22.88


----------



## F perm (Oct 22, 2012)

Round 253
*24.85*
Pretty much terrible. The only reason it wasn't sup-25 is the few lucky solves. The 36 was a COLL mix up. The 17 was a great F2L+easy COLL+No AUF EPLL skip.


Spoiler: Session Summary



Rubik's cube
Oct 22, 2012 3:34:54 PM - 3:44:19 PM

Mean: 25.28
Average: 24.85
Best time: 17.95
Median: 24.91
Worst time: 36.84
Standard deviation: 4.77

Best average of 5: 22.02
3-7 - (17.95) 20.37 22.23 23.46 (36.84)

Best average of 12: 24.85
1-12 - 28.40 27.51 (17.95) 20.37 22.23 23.46 (36.84) 25.25 25.79 21.37 29.57 24.56

1. 28.40 R2 U2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U B' D2 L B F' R' F U' B2 F2 U2
2. 27.51 U2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' R' L2 F' D' U L U' B' D' L2
3. 17.95 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 F2 R' D' F D' R2 B2 D U L' D
4. 20.37 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 D' R2 D F2 R D U R2 F2 R U2 B' L' F'
5. 22.23 D' U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 B' L' U R2 B' R2 U' R D' U2 L'
6. 23.46 U' F2 D L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D B2 L U L D2 B' U' R' D' F' R U
7. 36.84 L2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 D B2 D' U' B2 R' U' B' F U2 R L2 F' L2 B
8. 25.25 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L U R D R' L' U2 L F' R2 U2
9. 25.79 D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U F L U B' L2 F' D' R B L2 U'
10. 21.37 L2 D' R2 L2 U B2 L2 U' B2 R2 B U' F' R2 B2 D R' B F' D' U'
11. 29.57 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 U' F2 L D2 B U2 B' F' U' B' D' U2
12. 24.56 B2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' L U2 L D' B D L' F' R B2


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 23, 2012)

average = 24.26

25.6, (20.6), 24.7, 25.3, 26.0, (27.6), 23.3, 21.5, 23.0, 24.9, 24.7, 23.9


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 23, 2012)

Round 253
Average: 21.46

22.31, (23.84), 19.31, 22.32, 23.55, 19.78, 20.30, 19.66, 23.51, (18.33), 20.33, 23.51

Not as good as last time, but still good. All of the solves were sub 24


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 24, 2012)

Round 253
*24.29*

24.70, 24.69, 24.42, (26.98), 26.00, 25.57, 21.83, 22.31, 24.36, 24.15, (19.45), 24.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2012)

*Round 253 Results*​

PianoCube	21.46
Mike Hughey	23.77
hemang sarkar	24.26
cowabunga	24.29
kbrune	24.39
F perm	24.85

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	17.90

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 29, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 254th round:

L2 B D2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 B U2 R2 U' L' B' L' R U B D
B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 L' F U' L' U L2 R2 F' D'
F2 D2 R F2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 D2 R B L F R' U2 R2 U' F D' U2
R2 U' R2 D2 L2 B2 D' F2 D L2 B' F' L' F2 D U2 F' U2 F2 U2
U2 R2 D' B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 F2 R' U' R D' B F' R D B R'
R2 U' F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' B' D L B' L' F' D U' R' U'
U' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 D' F2 L R' F' L R2 D' B2 U' R' U
F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 D' R2 D2 B' R2 D L F' D' R U F' R'
B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R D2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R B R' B' R U F2 R'
F2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L' F' R2 D L' D' F D' R' F'
F2 U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R U' F U B' D B D2 B' R
D2 L F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L' F2 R F2 U F D' L2 F2 L' R' F R2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 254
21.80
20.12, 20.50, 20.64, 22.71, 20.64, 24.02, 21.50, 22.31, 22.84, (17.08), (26.36), 22.70


----------



## F perm (Oct 25, 2012)

Round 254
*24.18*
Meh.


Spoiler: Times



23.84, 20.56, 22.54, 21.35, 26.15, 17.46, 23.71, 26.15, 25.28, 27.92, 24.26, 29.54


----------



## aznanimedude (Oct 26, 2012)

Round 254
Average: *22.92*
25.16, 21.72, 23.94, 21.46, 20.79, (25.62), 21.46, 24.00, (19.98), 21.83, 24.40, 24.39


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 26, 2012)

Round 254
Average: 20.64

17.32, 19.98, 18.70, 24.44, 19.98, (26.17), 19.73, 18.03, 21.93, 21.10, 21.10, 21.36

Crazy good stuff!


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 27, 2012)

Round 254
*23.01*

22.83, 23.72, 21.88, 21.69, (21.33), 25.51, 21.49, (26.82), 21.61, 23.45, 23.81, 24.08


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 27, 2012)

*Round 254*

Round 254
Average: 25.13

(22.03), 27.62, 24.73, 23.34, 23.59, 28.99, 24.28, 22.79, 23.46, 26.35, (31.25), 26.05




Spoiler



Round 253
Average: 26.66

32.03, (32.32), 23.16, 29.29, 22.90, 23.24, (21.46), 31.58, 24.00, 29.02, 24.64, 26.80 

new pb ao100 this morning: 26.30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

*Round 254 Results*​

PianoCube	20.64
Mike Hughey	21.80
aznanimedude	22.92
cowabunga	23.01
F perm	24.18
Brian Kremer	25.13

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 1, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 255th round:

R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' B2 D B L' F' L U R' B' L B2 U
B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 L U2 L D' B' L' F' D2 L' F' L R' U
R2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 U L R' U2 L' B F U' L B'
B' D2 B2 D2 L2 B R2 U2 B' L2 F L' R2 F' U' L R B' D L' B2
F2 D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 L U2 L' D2 B' D' B2 F2 L' D U B' D R2
B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 R' U L' U B2 F' R' D2 U L
R2 U2 B D' F B' D F2 L B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2
U' L' B U' F2 R U' B' L' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2
D' F' R' U2 R2 D F' L B D' R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' U2 R2
B2 L2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 F' R' U L2 F D F' R'
L2 U2 R2 U D2 F B' L U B2 R2 L B2 U2 L2 B2 R F2 R F2
U2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 R F R U2 B2 U' R' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 255
22.45
19.47, 24.37, 19.09, 24.99, (17.77), 22.26, 22.96, (30.65), 25.46, 20.86, 22.37, 22.67

Too many terrible solves - this should have been a decent average, but I make too many mistakes.

Sorry for being slow updating this lately - I don't have enough time these days due to a couple of official competitions really close together. After I've recovered from this coming weekend, I should be able to start getting better about it again.


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 30, 2012)

Round 255
Average: 22.49

22.24, 20.91, (26.61), 20.99, 21.80, 23.58, (19.37), 23.57, 22.87, 23.47, 22.59, 22.92

Only one sub 20 solve


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 31, 2012)

Round 255
*23.67*

22.85, (20.72), 23.78, 21.24, 25.93, 25.84, 21.63, 23.85, (26.82), 22.33, 24.43, 24.79


----------



## F perm (Oct 31, 2012)

Round 255
*23.76*
Decent.


Spoiler: Times



Rubik's cube
Oct 31, 2012 3:13:52 PM - 3:26:19 PM

Mean: 24.80
Average: 23.76
Best time: 18.06
Median: 23.87
Worst time: 42.00
Standard deviation: 6.41

Best average of 5: 20.17
5-9 - 19.67 20.23 (18.06) (27.93) 20.62

Best average of 12: 23.76
1-12 - 23.89 26.00 23.84 27.85 19.67 20.23 (18.06) 27.93 20.62 29.37 18.15 (42.00)

1. 23.89 D2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F R' F' R L U B R U2 F' D
2. 26.00 B2 F2 D F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 U2 R' D2 B2 L U' R' L B2 D2 U'
3. 23.84 D' L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 R2 U' B D' F2 U' L' F' R2 L' F R U
4. 27.85 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B' U R2 L F L2 D2 L' D' B2
5. 19.67 U L2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R' D2 B F U2 L D U2 B U'
6. 20.23 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' R' D' B2 U' R' D' B R' F R' D2
7. 18.06 D2 B2 F2 D F2 U B2 D B2 R2 U B F U F2 L U2 L' U2 R2
8. 27.93 L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U2 F D2 R' B' F2 R' D' U' R' D' U
9. 20.62 R2 D F2 D U B2 U F2 U L2 U R' U R2 F2 U B D' R D' L'
10. 29.37 F2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 D B2 U' B' D2 L' D2 R2 D2 B' F2 L D F2
11. 18.15 F2 L2 D R2 D F2 D L2 U L2 D2 B R B' U' F U' B D' R' B2 U
12. 42.00 D2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 F D L B D U B2


----------



## emolover (Oct 31, 2012)

Round 255 
24.72
34.12, 34.46, 22.50, 16.15, 24.06, 25.50, 24.92, 25.65, 20.25, 25.94, 24.32, 19.92

Those first two were terrible.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

emolover said:


> Round 255
> 24.72
> 34.12, 34.46, 22.50, 16.15, 24.06, 25.50, 24.92, 25.65, 20.25, 25.94, 24.32, 19.92
> 
> Those first two were terrible.



?? What event are you doing?


----------



## emolover (Nov 1, 2012)

Mike Hughey said:


> ?? What event are you doing?


 
Sorry, OH.

Lol I have done so many events here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

*Round 255 Results*​

Mike Hughey	22.45
PianoCube	22.49
cowabunga	23.67
F perm	23.76
emolover (OH)	24.72

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 5, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 256th round:

F2 L2 B' L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B' F' L' D B' L B F2 R2 D' B' U2
L B2 L' R2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' D R U R' D B' D2 B'
F2 U2 L' U2 L D2 L2 D2 L D2 B' L F2 D' L2 U2 B' U' B2 R2
B2 D2 U2 R F2 L' D2 B2 R D2 L' F' R' D2 L2 R B2 F' D' L2 R2
U L2 U' R D2 R' U2 F' L U B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 D2 L2
L2 D2 F U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' R2 B D U2 F2 L F' U B' D' F2 R
L2 B2 U2 L2 F R2 F' D2 F' L2 F' L' R2 B L2 D L' B' L' B' R'
B' R U' D' R D B D' B R L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2
L2 U2 R2 U2 B D2 B' R2 F2 U R' D' R2 U' F' D' F D'
F2 R D' B2 R2 U' D2 B' U' D2 R' F2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2
L2 B L2 D2 U2 B U2 F D2 U2 F2 L B U' B2 R' D L' U2 R' F
F U R2 U2 D2 F R B' L' U' F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F D2 B' R2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2012)

Round 256
22.86
24.85, 22.42, (27.38), 19.84, 24.94, 26.49, 19.84, 22.09, 22.68, 20.76, 24.66, (17.22)


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 256
24.13
26.48, (19.25), (29.48), 26.36, 21.51, 24.35, 22.46, 25.51, 23.54, 23.70, 25.45, 21.96


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 4, 2012)

Round 256
*22.14*

22.39, 21.89, 23.12, 24.43, (19.89), 22.66, 23.13, (26.70), 22.45, 20.39, 20.48, 20.42

PB!
Did 300+ timed solves yesterday and F2B training today


----------



## emolover (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 256 (OH)
23.50

31.79, 22.50, 25.59, 22.79, 22.07, 22.27, 24.58, 22.77, 20.54, 25.04, 24.77, 22.62


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 16[SUP]2[/SUP]
Average: 21.70

23.12, 24.22, 18.36, 23.41, 22.52, 19.20, (16.05), (26.26), 22.48, 22.12, 20.88, 20.48

Thought it would be terrible, but turned out to be okay. 0.03 from PB single isn't bad either.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2012)

*Round 256 Results*​

PianoCube	21.70
cowabunga	22.14
Mike Hughey	22.86
emolover (OH)	23.50
Ooi Yan Qing	24.13

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 8, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 257th round:

L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' B F2 D' U' B R B L
R2 L' F2 D' R F' U2 L' F R2 L2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 B2
R2 B U2 R' L B' R F2 L' F' R2 L2 B2 D R2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2
F' R L' U R F' D' B L' D L' U2 R F2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 D2 R
L U2 D' B U2 D' L2 U B' D' L U2 R U2 L F2 B2 L F2 R' D2
U' B2 L' U' D B' R2 B' R' L2 B2 L2 B R2 B' L2 D2 F2 B' L2
D2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F' D2 U F' D' L2 F R U' B U2
U' R' F2 R U' F B L' F R' U R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D'
D2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 F2 R2 F' U2 F2 L' D F U R2 D U2 L' R2 F
D2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B D2 F2 L' D' F' L' R B F R' B2 R'
L2 B' L2 F2 R2 B R2 B' D2 L2 R2 U' F' L2 U' L D' F' R D L
L B2 R' U' D L' F U' R' B R' L' F2 R B2 U2 L' D2 B2 D2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 257
22.65
20.56, 21.03, 23.32, 24.76, 23.37, (30.58), 22.59, 25.08, 24.96, 21.51, 19.28, (18.80)

Several of my PLLs were easily over 5 seconds. I just don't practice enough to get new PLLs solid.


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 257
*24.16*

26.70, 24.51, 22.17, (20.73), 25.77, 23.10, 20.80, 24.66, 27.26, 24.42, 22.16, (27.28)


----------



## F perm (Nov 5, 2012)

Round 257
*23.19*
Missed last round.
Pretty good average. I've been working on lookahead n' stuff.


Spoiler: times



Rubik's cube
Nov 5, 2012 6:20:19 PM - 6:30:10 PM

Mean: 23.33
Average: 23.19
Best time: 20.00
Median: 23.24
Worst time: 28.04
Standard deviation: 2.35

Best average of 5: 22.09
2-6 - 20.67 23.65 (20.00) (28.04) 21.95

Best average of 12: 23.19
1-12 - 25.15 20.67 23.65 (20.00) (28.04) 21.95 27.03 23.50 21.87 21.20 22.98 23.87

1. 25.15 B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 B' L' F' R' B U' R' L2 F2 L'
2. 20.67 R2 D R2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L D' U R2 D2 F R' U2 F L' U'
3. 23.65 R2 L2 D' U' F2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F' U L' B2 F' U2 R2 U R L
4. 20.00 R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 D R2 U' F2 L F' L2 D2 B2 D' U F L D
5. 28.04 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D2 L D2 B U L2 B D U2 L B D
6. 21.95 F2 U2 F2 R2 D U' R2 U' B2 U' R2 B R U' F U R U' B2 R F U
7. 27.03 U' F2 D2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D F U' F U' F' L B2 D R F' U2
8. 23.50 B2 R2 L2 D B2 U L2 U L2 U2 R2 B R' F D2 U B' D L F D'
9. 21.87 D B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L F' U' F D B' D R2 B R' U
10. 21.20 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U F' L B2 F U L D2 B F' D U'
11. 22.98 U L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R B' F U R2 B D2 F' U'
12. 23.87 U L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R B D' F U2 L2 D U R' B'


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 6, 2012)

Round 257
*22.49*


Spoiler



Rubik's cube
6-nov-2012 15:54:08 - 16:04:33

Mean: 22.69
Standard deviation: 1.85
Best Time: 20.15
Worst Time: 27.22

Best average of 5: 21.80
8-12 - 21.97 (22.86) 21.51 21.93 (20.15)

Best average of 12: 22.49
1-12 - 21.80 25.21 20.86 23.63 22.59 22.51 (27.22) 21.97 22.86 21.51 21.93 (20.15)

1. 21.80 L2 B2 L2 D U2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R L B F U' F L B L' D2 U'
2. 25.21 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 R' L U R2 F' L F' R' L
3. 20.86 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B D' B2 L B' D' L2 U' R' F U
4. 23.63 D2 R2 U2 B2 D' R2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B U2 F2 U2 R' D' L2 B' F2 L' U'
5. 22.59 F2 U B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 U L2 U' B U2 R2 U R' D2 B L F2 U2
6. 22.51 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U F2 D' B R2 L F U R' U2 B D' R D2
7. 27.22 R2 D2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D' R B U' F' U' L2 B U2 R' D' U
8. 21.97 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D B2 D R U' B2 R D F D' R F2 R
9. 22.86 B2 D' L2 U L2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 D' U2 R' F L D2 R2 L D'
10. 21.51 B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F' R2 L2 F' R' F' U L' D2 U2
11. 21.93 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L' D R' D U' R' F' U B' L2 U2
12. 20.15 D B2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F L' F U' F' R D' B' R' D2


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 7, 2012)

Round 257
*Average: 20.60*

18.66, 18.82, 20.90, 19.70, 21.61, 22.75, 19.13, (18.05), 22.10, 20.53, 21.83, (24.93)

Good average for me. Possibly my best non-rolling Ao12.
Maybe I can manage to graduate before the end of the year?


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 7, 2012)

R257:
Alumni:
17.99, (22.15), 16.99, 16.79, 15.78, 19.32, 17.48, 17.32, (15.14), 18.07, 18.00, 19.27 = 17.70


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 257:

Avg: 23.83

23.21, 25.88, 23.74, 23.82, (21.14), 21.84, 25.32, 24.26, 23.69, (26.83), 24.19, 22.32

I got a bit shaky at some of the OLL but overall, I liked what I got


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 257

*current avg12: 16.44 (σ = 1.19)*

16.55, 16.80, 18.24, 15.52, 14.87, 15.08, 18.02, (28.09 - lolsolve), (11.81 - PLL skip), 15.92, 15.91, 17.49

Blewh, I have a comp on Sat... Hope I can get a podium... :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2012)

*Round 257 Results*​

PianoCube	20.60
manyhobbyfreak	22.49
Mike Hughey	22.65
F perm	23.19
Imperatrix	23.83
cowabunga	24.16

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.44
Outsmash	17.70

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 12, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 258th round:

D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U L2 B R' B R U B' D' R2 U'
B' D2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' F2 D' F2 D2 R' B' F2 U R' B U
R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L' B' D' R' F U B L2 F D'
R2 U' R2 D' U' F2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L R2 B R D' F U2 B2 U' R'
R' B U' D' B R B' U' F U2 B2 L2 B2 L' U2 L U2 R2 F2 B2
D2 F D2 F L2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B' L D2 R U' L B'
D F' D B U' B2 L' U2 R B2 D2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B D2 B2
D' R U2 B' U F' U F D B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' D2 B2 L2 F
L2 D L B' L2 U' R' F2 U R L2 B2 R U2 L U2 L B2 D2 L2
U2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 U F' L' F2 L' B' L B D' B2 R
U F2 U B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 B' D' L' U' B2 D F D2 B2 R'
D2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 R' F' U' R2 F2 L R D2 U F L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2012)

Round 258
21.47
23.39, 20.57, 23.36, 22.13, 21.04, 18.86, 21.38, (18.57), 22.55, 20.12, 21.31, (24.24)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 258

*Average: 16.79*

17.06, 17.62, 17.55, (13.74), 15.35, 14.93, (18.94), 18.94, 13.87, 18.26, 18.25, 16.07

NOOO 

Terrible solving, so many 18's and with a day to go before comp...

Nice 13 singles though.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 258:

Average: 20.24

(17.99) (22.74) 18.89 19.76 22.04 19.58 22.52 20.30 18.34 21.09 19.61 20.23

I hate how I average pretty much exactly 20...
Goal: sub 20 by end of this year


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 258

Avg: 22.97

19.64, 21.24, 24.11, 25.03, (27.88), 24.75, 25.35, 21.19, 21.74, 23.35, 22.10, (19.23)

A bit slow on the first 5 solves but then I started to pick up afterwards.


----------



## hemang sarkar (Nov 9, 2012)

24.8, 22.7, 23.8, 26.7, (20.7), 24.7, 26.0, 23.2, 21.1, 23.8, (33.7) 25.2

average = 24.2


----------



## FaLoL (Nov 9, 2012)

Round 258

(15.81), 19.25, 21.29, 19.48, 19.06, 18.99, 19.41, 17.88, 18.15, 17.13, 19.15, (23.00) = *18.98*


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 10, 2012)

*Round 258*

*Round 258
Average: 26.19*

23.48, (21.32), 23.09, 27.03, 25.06, 26.59, 23.56, 30.13, (31.29), 25.76, 27.11, 30.12



Spoiler



*Round 255
Average: 26.85*

27.59, (37.03), 24.83, 27.55, 25.05, 28.75, 25.33, 26.37, 28.16, (24.16), 29.08, 25.87

*Round 256
Average: 26.42*

25.54, 24.88, 26.97, 24.83, 27.34, (28.71), 27.67, 26.46, 26.43, 27.53, (23.17), 26.63

*Round 257
Average: 28.39*

(20.61), (37.95), 27.71, 25.29, 32.36, 30.45, 29.95, 36.62, 26.25, 25.79, 24.72, 24.82


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 10, 2012)

round 258

22.96 24.55 22.67 24.47 22.08 (19.75) 20.25 22.01 24.05 25.94 20.32 (27.51) = *22.93*


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 11, 2012)

Round 258
*24.29*

23.78, 26.20, 24.85, (27.26), 24.59, 24.61, 25.18, 22.57, 25.57, (19.99), 22.14, 23.37


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 258:
Average: 24.79

31.16, 30.33, 20.70, 22.38, 25.09, 21.52, (16.53), 24.40, 27.55, 26.05, 18.72, (32.44)

This is probably my worst average in a long while. Did several mistakes and the look-ahead was bad most of the time. The 16.53 was nice though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2012)

*Round 258 Results*​

FaLoL	18.98
cubingawsumness	20.24
Mike Hughey	21.47
manyhobbyfreak	22.93
Imperatrix	22.97
hemang sarkar	24.2
cowabunga	24.29
PianoCube	24.79
Brian Kremer	26.19

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 15, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 259th round:

B R U' F' L2 F' R' L F' D' L' B2 R B2 L2 F2 R' U2 R D2 L'
R B2 L' F2 L2 R' D2 L F2 R B U' F' U' R D2 L F' L' U'
U' R D2 F' D' B D2 R' B2 R D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 B2
F' D2 F2 R' U F U2 D B2 L2 U2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2
F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 R U' R2 B' F R D' F U R2
F2 U2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 R' D L' R' D F' U B F' L2 U
F R' B2 D' F L2 F U' B' L F U2 R2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 D2 B2 U2
B' R L2 U' L U2 F' U' L' U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B
F2 D2 R2 U B2 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 U' L' R' F2 U' F' D2 B' R B' L2
R2 D2 R U2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' F D L U' F' U' L' R2 F
L' D' R2 B' R' F2 U' B' D F2 D2 F2 B' L2 F D2 R2 L2 F D2
L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 R F2 R' B L' D U2 R U2 F2 D' R2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2012)

Round 259
22.23
20.92, 21.17, 20.46, 22.55, 20.96, (26.70), (19.06), 24.15, 23.81, 25.74, 21.86, 20.71


----------



## MagicMaster (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 259
Average 20.30
19.05, 23.08, 17.99, 23.21, 20.51, (25.45), 18.40, 18.91, 20.79, (16.56), 22.45, 18.62


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 259

*Average: 15.58*

16.58 15.22 15.38 15.19 16.77 (17.00) (14.65) 16.47 14.86 14.91 15.01 15.45

Very good average for me. 

Also very consistent.


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Nov 13, 2012)

Round 259
3x3 One handed
Average: 43.09
47.61, 36.22, 37.14, 39.33, 45.69, 42.87, 41.00, 36.53, 48.01, 45.48, 49.00, 47.23


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 259:
Average: 19.67
21.66, 20.71, 17.35, 19.80, (22.40), 20.26, 18.18, 20.69, 18.70, 18.82, 20.55, (15.97)
Yay.


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 14, 2012)

R259: 
*OH*:
(24.52), 27.92, 27.82, 28.42, 26.00, 26.09, (31.01), 25.43, 29.26, 30.04, 28.88, 29.47 = *27.93*


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 259
*22.96*

(19.65), (27.28), 19.66, 22.20, 22.34, 23.02, 22.74, 23.78, 21.92, 25.76, 21.65, 26.51


----------



## cubizh (Nov 14, 2012)

Round 259

23.54, (16.18), 21.79, 21.89, (25.97), 21.77, 19.39, 21.40, 22.47, 17.32, 25.01, 22.84 

Avg. 12: *21.74*


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Nov 14, 2012)

round 259

average of 12: *23.75*
23.49 (29.31) 22.04 25.47 26.80 18.39 (16.17) 22.28 25.74 24.38 23.53 25.37 (sick f2l at 7th solve :O)


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 15, 2012)

Round 259:
Average: 20.97

(33.95), 21.19, 18.54, 21.27, 24.98, 22.46, (16.87), 18.26, 19.82, 19.48, 24.07, 19.61

Good average, but cold easily have been better. I'm too good at screwing up averages with bad solves.


----------



## joohoo00 (Nov 15, 2012)

Round 259
Average:24.14

26.99, (19.30) \, 27.36, 25.60, 25.80, 22.66, 22.37, 23.42, 24.29, 26.70, 22.24, 21.35

Mehh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2012)

*Round 259 Results*​

cubingawsumness	19.67
MagicMaster	20.30
PianoCube	20.97
cubizh	21.74
Mike Hughey	22.23
cowabunga	22.96
manyhobbyfreak	23.75
joohoo00	24.14
Outsmash (OH)	27.93
awesomecuber150 (OH)	43.09

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	15.58

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 19, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 260th round:

B2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U R2 B2 D U' R U' L' U' B' L2 F2 U' B L'
L U2 L' D2 R' B2 D2 R' D2 B2 D2 B' L' D L2 U2 B R D L' D2
B2 L D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R F2 R D2 F' D2 B' D' R B2 D2 B F2
L2 D' R2 U2 B' L U F2 L B2 U2 F' D2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 B' L2
R2 D' U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B R U' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 D' F' L'
B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 R2 B' R D F' D R' U2 B' R
D2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L F2 L2 F' D' L' R D L2 B' L2
B D' F' L2 U D2 R L2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2
R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 B' F U' B' D U L2 B L' F' L' D2
D' U' R2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 L F2 U2 B L U' R' B' R F
U R2 F2 R U2 F' B' L' F' R2 F2 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 R2 F2 U2
U2 F' U' D2 L2 B' U R' D' L2 D2 F B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 15, 2012)

Round 260
21.42
20.98, 22.48, (24.87), 20.95, 20.41, 21.92, 19.72, 22.99, (18.99), 21.28, 20.73, 22.72

Very good average for me.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 260

*Average: 16.26*

18.10 (14.20) 14.27 (19.41) 16.20 18.01 18.12 16.26 14.49 14.23 17.50 15.43

EWW.


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 16, 2012)

I ended up missing the previous round. Poop

Round 260
Avg: 23.72

23.92, 21.89, (19.14), 21.89, 24.57, 21.39, 24.52, 23.70, (26.88), 26.11, 25.68, 24.94


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 260
*23.74*

22.05, 25.49, 23.11, 25.53, 24.58, 19.95, (19.73), 22.91, (25.59), 23.01, 25.19, DNF(24.07)


----------



## Mikel (Nov 16, 2012)

Round 260
*19.51*
Alumni
13.85, 18.33, 22.02, 21.30, 16.92, 18.90, 25.42, 17.63, 18.12, 16.63, 24.83, 20.45

Not very good.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 260:
Average: 18.43
1-12 - 17.21 19.07 17.87 (23.15) 20.69 19.88 17.75 17.58 17.69 17.29 19.27 (15.02)

That was pretty awesome. Not PB though. Underlined part is 17.52 average of 5


----------



## AndersB (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 260 - OH

19.88, 25.24, 19.95, 21.06, 23.55, 22.31, 26.97, 26.65, 15.82, 23.23, 17.84, 20.11 = 21.98

All those nice singles! 15 was PLL skip, 20 was OLL skip. Very good avg also


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 17, 2012)

Round 260
Average: 21.97

22.88, 18.96, 21.53, 19.95, 22.80, 27.32, 23.65, 22.49, 19.11, (17.83), 20.99, (27.37)

Meh, counting 27 -.-
Otherwise a decent average (exactly 1 sec slower than last weeks)


----------



## cubizh (Nov 18, 2012)

Round 260
21.87
18.79,19.88,20.99,22.60,22.10,20.00,(17.48),23.84,(26.06),22.17,25.99,22.30
Gone downhill


----------



## MagicMaster (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 260

20.72

21.72, 23.67, 19.10, (14.36), 21.47, 18.39, 18.44, 20.61, 20.68, 23.35, 19.76, (24.71)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2012)

*Round 260 Results*​

cubingawsumness	18.43
MagicMaster	20.72
Mike Hughey	21.42
cubizh	21.87
PianoCube	21.97
AndersB (OH)	21.98
Imperatrix	23.72
cowabunga	23.74

cubingawsumness is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	16.26
Mikel	19.51

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 22, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 261st round:

R2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U F R B L2 D B2 L2 U' R' F
L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 L F2 R2 B' D B2 U' R' D' L2 U R
U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
D2 F2 D R2 D' U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L' B F2 U L' R D' R2 D F
D2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 R2 F R2 F' R' U B' U' F
F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 L' D F' D' F U2 R2 F2
D2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F R D' U2 B R' D' U B2 D'
R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B R' U' F' D L' R F U' F'
D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F' R' B R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' R'
B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L B L' B R' F2 U B2 D' R'
F B2 U2 B' U L' B R' U F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F L2
B2 D B2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 B2 D2 F L2 R B2 D' U' F R' D' R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2012)

Round 261
22.93
18.04, 28.29, (31.88), 28.78, 28.64, 18.87, 23.50, 19.88, 18.30, 19.38, (15.12), 25.58

Pretty normal time for an average, but this was one of my weirdest averages ever. 6 sub-20s, but 4 solves over 28. Also one of my best singles ever at 15.12.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 261:
Average: 18.56
20.05, (20.83), 16.44, 15.50, 20.82, 17.76, 18.47, (15.46), 20.01, 17.52, 18.61, 20.41

Yay!
I thought I wasn't sub 20 but apparently I am.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 261

*Average: 14.39*

16.72, 13.94, 14.80, 14.15, 15.08, 13.58, 14.69, (18.97 - failed terribly at X cross), 12.91, 14.00, (12.82 - lovely solve), 14.07

Sheesh, awesome average for me


----------



## hfsdo (Nov 20, 2012)

entering here after graduating the race to sub30.

round 261:
avg: 27.20
33.91 32.21 27.83 23.25 26.22 23.93 24.36 25.75 30.58 23.97 22.94 38.90

ok average for me (except for the last solve)


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 20, 2012)

Round 261
*24.10*

25.74, 25.10, 22.81, 23.26, 24.93, 28.36, (21.01), 21.24, 22.57, 22.96, 24.05, (28.38)


----------



## IQubic (Nov 20, 2012)

1. 1:09.77
2. 56.72
3. 43.91
4. 54.44
5. 1:3.65
6. 50.39
7. 56.39
8. 46.09
9. 1:13.01
10. 1:00.89
11. 52.04
12. 1:18.12
ROUND 216
Average of 12: 59.03


----------



## SpeedSolve (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 261:
1. 15.891
2. 23.481
3. 29.447
4. 23.917
5. 20.683
6. 26.356
7. 15.431
8. 21.941
9. 25.115
10. 15.560
11. 17.131
12. 22.113

Average of 12: 21.219

I could easily be sub-20 if I wasn't so inconsistent. My PB avg12, though. Woot!


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 261

24.87, 22.48, 24.81, 23.56, (19.39), 21.51, 22.53, 20.36, 19.85, (25.10), 24.00, 20.12

Average of 12: 22.41


----------



## cubizh (Nov 21, 2012)

21.44, 23.48, 24.19, 23.12, 21.70, 21.34, 24.18, 21.56, 26.02, (26.73), (18.30), 23.00 

Avg. 12: 23.00

Funny, the last solve equals the average. Pretty bad.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 21, 2012)

Round 161
Average: *21.14*

19.30, 18.00, (24.11), 23.15, 20.46, 22.56, 23.48, (16.63), 21.88, 17.59, 23.50, 21.50

Quite good average for me.


----------



## Maniac (Nov 21, 2012)

*Average: 16.94*

Round 261

Average: 16.94
Best time: 15.00
Worst time: 20.34
Standard deviation: 1.86

Individual times:
1. 15.83 R2 U' L2 D' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U F R B L2 D B2 L2 U' R' F
2. 15.11 U2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B F2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 U'
3. 17.52 D2 F2 D R2 D' U' L2 U L2 B2 U2 L' B F2 U L' R D' R2 D F
4. 17.76 D2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 D2 R D2 R2 F R2 F' R' U B' U' F
5. 16.02 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F2 L' D F' D' F U2 R2 F2
6. 15.00 D2 R2 B2 D F2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 U' F R D' U2 B R' D' U B2 D'
7. 16.55 R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B R' U' F' D L' R F U' F'
8. 20.34 D' B2 F2 L2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' F' R' B R2 B' D2 B' D2 L' R'
9. 19.66 B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 L B L' B R' F2 U B2 D' R'
10. 19.85 F B2 U2 B' U L' B R' U F' U2 B' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R2 F L2
11. 15.57 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U' B2 F2 U B D' R D' R2 F' D2 U' B U'
12. 15.51 F2 U2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 L2 D R2 F R D B' U' B D B' U2 R U'

I decided it was finally time to graduate from this thread. Haha


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 21, 2012)

round 261 average of 12 29.91
29.33, 39.36, 23.77, 30.02, 25.93, 32.41, 26.15, 31.69, 29.75, 26.55, 31.52, 28.46


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 22, 2012)

*Round 261*

*Round 261
Average: 25.16*

27.75, 21.82, 30.89, 20.99, 24.31, 26.50, 22.21, 26.14, (DNF), 21.43, (20.60), 29.65

Kind of a mess. 



Spoiler



re-did some

*Round 255
Average: 26.76*

25.81, 26.21, 33.24, 23.73, 23.37, 25.23, 27.65, 29.37, (35.81), 25.05, 27.96, (22.87)

*Round 256
Average: 26.58*

24.31, (21.90), 24.57, (31.03), 25.28, 29.82, 23.66, 26.99, 27.30, 26.26, 29.07, 28.59

*Round 257
Average: 26.78*

(22.42 DNF), 22.35, 25.78, 28.88, 23.92, (29.78), 26.30, 27.39, 23.20, 28.03, 28.79, 25.74

*Round 258
Average: 27.63*

30.10, 22.60, 33.10, 24.02, 25.20, 26.70, 29.81, 28.09, 27.06, 26.41, 29.22, 29.70

*Round 259
Average: 26.91*

25.75, 28.12, 28.30, 25.41, 26.27, 25.83, 30.38, 30.74, 24.65, (20.94), (31.34), 23.67

*Round 260
Average: 27.20*

24.63, 27.81, (33.98), 26.17, (23.21), 27.08, 25.43, 26.35, 28.89, 25.92, 28.96, 30.76


----------



## hemang sarkar (Nov 23, 2012)

20.1, 24.0, 21.0, 23.3, 22.0, 27.2, 18.9, (29.7), 23.8, 22.0, (18.9), 26.0

average = 22.83 pb.


----------



## Outsmash (Nov 23, 2012)

*R261:
OH:*

27.34, (22.66), 28.21, 25.10, 23.81, 23.20, (29.84), 22.83, 24.62, 27.25, 25.44, 27.37 = *25.52*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2012)

*Round 261 Results*​

Maniac	16.94
cubingawsumness	18.56
PianoCube	21.14
SpeedSolve	21.22
Ooi Yan Qing	22.41
hemang sarkar	22.83
Mike Hughey	22.93
cubizh	23.00
cowabunga	24.10
Brian Kremer	25.16
Outsmash (OH)	25.52
hfsdo	27.20
guineapigs rock	29.91
IQubic	59.03

Congratulations to cubingawsumness, who graduates this round!

Maniac is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

god of rubic 2	14.39

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 23, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 26, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 262nd round:

F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' L F D L' B2 F R D2
R' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D L' D2 U F2 D L2 R'
D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L B D B2 F' R' F' D2 F' U2
B U2 F R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L F2 U2
B' D2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U' F' U2 R' B' D' F' D2 U2 L' R'
L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B L' D U B' F L' B2 F' L' F
B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L D' U2 L B F D L B
F2 D2 L U2 L2 R U2 F2 L' D2 B' R' D' U F D2 U2 F' L'
D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F' R B2 D2 U' R2 D F' D' U'
L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 R' F2 D F' D U B' R
B' U' R2 D F B' U' D' L U B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 B2 U'
B U' R2 B2 L' U' R B2 R B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 262
*22.92*

24.49, 22.51, (27.65), (19.09), 25.53, 23.43, 21.14, 22.64, 20.91, 22.41, 20.11, 26.06


----------



## cubizh (Nov 24, 2012)

Round 262
19.96, 19.11, 20.72, 24.62, 24.78, 22.57, 22.79, (18.86), 21.93, (25.01), 21.37, 24.79
AVG: *22.26*


----------



## hemang sarkar (Nov 24, 2012)

average = 23.77
24.0, 23.6, (20.4), 24.8, 23.7, 21.8, 25.3, (26.6), 22.8, 25.7, 23.9, 22.9.

trying to improve lookahead. my F2L is still like 15 seconds.


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 25, 2012)

Been a while since I've done something like this (I graduated from the race to sub 30 last year in Feburary )

Round 262


F2 R2 F' L2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' L F D L' B2 F R D2 - (12.63) (New PB )
R' F2 L' R2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U' B' D L' D2 U F2 D L2 R' - 15.52
D' R2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D2 L B D B2 F' R' F' D2 F' U2 - 16.34
B U2 F R2 F D2 F2 R2 U2 F' U2 R U L2 U2 B2 F' U2 L F2 U2 - 19.83
B' D2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 F U' F' U2 R' B' D' F' D2 U2 L' R' -17.40
L2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 B2 R2 B L2 B L' D U B' F L' B2 F' L' F - 19.24
B2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 B L D' U2 L B F D L B - 19.51
F2 D2 L U2 L2 R U2 F2 L' D2 B' R' D' U F D2 U2 F' L' - 21.75
D' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 F' R B2 D2 U' R2 D F' D' U' - 23.92
L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 U' B2 D2 B F2 R' F2 D F' D U B' R - 17.58
B' U' R2 D F B' U' D' L U B2 L2 D F2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' - (24.06)
B U' R2 B2 L' U' R B2 R B2 L2 B2 U F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B2 - 23.72
Average: *19.48*


----------



## joohoo00 (Nov 25, 2012)

ROUND 262
Average: 23.55(Best AO12)
23.83 21.85 25.16 23.25 27.08 25.77 22.53 22.10 25.12 21.31 22.08 23.77


----------



## Andrew Clayton (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 262
23.01, 29.13, 27.36, 27.94, 29.31, 25.66, 29.01, 26.49, 24.84, 21.46, 24.01, 22.09 Average: 25.95


----------



## Maniac (Nov 25, 2012)

*Average: 16.92*

number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.60
worst time: 22.37

current avg5: 16.02 (σ = 1.25)
best avg5: 15.92 (σ = 1.06)

current avg12: 16.92 (σ = 2.12)
best avg12: 16.92 (σ = 2.12)

Individual times: 18.54, 20.49, 16.49, 13.02, 17.19, 15.99, 19.41, 14.59, 15.82, 17.64, 12.60, 22.37

Thanks mike! I did it! Good luck to everyone else, I'm out 

PS: Kudos to you mike for finding that sub-20 average from over a year ago


----------



## AndersB (Nov 25, 2012)

Round 262 - OH
AVG: 24.42

21.91, 23.44, 25.00, 25.81, 21.20, 28.51+, 25.84, 23.64, 28.45, 20.63, 24.61, 24.28


----------



## emolover (Nov 26, 2012)

OH

22.86

22.11, 23.66, 22.19, 22.30, 22.03, 24.26, 28.81, 20.93, 29.22, 19.68, 21.18, 21.10


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 262 - 3x3 stage on 4x4

*Average: 19.82*

(23.15), 20.68, 21.82, (16.10), 19.07, 20.93, 18.66, 19.76, 18.64, 20.68, 18.54, 19.41

Looks like I'm going to have trouble on 4x4.


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 262:
Average: 21.33

22.61, 23.63, 18.80, 21.13, 23.64, 21.19, (25.70), 21.94, 21.00, (17.68), 19.63, 19.77


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2012)

Round 262
22.43
24.45, 25.28, 24.87, 21.26, 22.71, 21.33, 20.18, (DNF), (16.65), 19.38, 22.94, 21.85

DNF was me messing up a G perm and not realizing it - I had a U perm left at the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2012)

*Round 262 Results*​

Maniac	16.92
darkerarceus	19.48
god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	19.82
PianoCube	21.33
cubizh	22.26
Mike Hughey	22.43
emolover (OH)	22.86
cowabunga	22.92
joohoo00	23.55
hemang sarkar	23.77
AndersB (OH)	24.42
Andrew Clayton	25.95

Congratulations to Maniac, who graduates this round (rounds 128, 261, and 262)!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 29, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 263rd round:

U2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' L' U' R D2 U' B D' U2 F' U'
L2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 R2 D2 U2 R' D2 B L R' B2 D2 U' B R' U2
U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R B D' L2 B2 U' B' D2 L' R
B2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 L2 R B2 L B2 D L' B R' F' D2 R' D'
R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D2 L U' R2 F' D U' R F' R2 D2
L2 D2 R2 B' F' D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' U R B' D U F L2 B2 R D2
U F' D2 R' D R2 D B' L2 F L2 U B2 U2 D' F2 U F2 B2 D' B2
D' R2 D' R' F U L2 U B L' U R2 B2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 D L2 D'
U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' R2 F R U2 B L U' B D
U' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 L D2 B' U' F' R2 D L2 D2 L'
U R B' U2 F U R F L' D B2 L' D2 L' U2 L2 F2 D2 L'
B2 D2 B D2 U2 B' D2 F R2 F2 L2 R D' F' R' U2 F' L' R' B U


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 263
Average: 20.04

20.17, 19.31, (16.90), 21.14, 21.00, 19.95, 16.96, 18.76, (23.61), 17.06, 23.17, 22.83

This is my best result so far in this race. So close sub 20!
The bad thing is that it could easily have been sub 20, but I got two "+2". Those two 23 sec solves were actually at 21.

BTW, what is the proper way to write a solve time with penalty? Is it fine to just add 2 seconds to the time I got, like "23.61", or should I write something like "21.61+2" or "23.61+" instead?


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 27, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> BTW, what is the proper way to write a solve time with penalty? Is it fine to just add 2 seconds to the time I got, like "23.61", or should I write something like "21.61+2" or "23.61+" instead?



It would normally be written as 23.61+.

Round 263
ZZ
Average: 26.89
(39.03+), 22.84, 25.17, 31.77, 25.98, 22.99, 33.17, 26.42, (22.83), 26.23, 28.14, 26.16
Terrible.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 27, 2012)

Round 263
22.56, 19.97, 21.20, (DNF), 19.97, 25.36, 20.41, (16.68), 24.99, 22.63, 24.13, 24.61
Average: 22.58 

Could have been a 21.xx average but oh well. PLL skip on the 8th.


----------



## cowabunga (Nov 28, 2012)

Round 263
*23.05*

24.65, 21.04, (19.22), 25.15+, 24.34, (27.09), 26.30, 23.86, 21.82, 23.43, 19.53, 20.35



ThomasJE said:


> It would normally be written as 23.61+.



Thank you for the jinx..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2012)

Round 263
21.91
27.33, 26.16, 21.08, 19.77, 20.00, (19.15), 20.40, 20.02, 21.75, (29.76), 22.72, 19.87

Wow, those times were all over the place. Oh well, not a bad average, anyway.

Participation has really been low lately - I'm sorry if part of the reason for that is that I've been late posting lately; I'll try to do a bit better in the future.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2012)

*Round 263 Results*​

PianoCube	20.04
Mike Hughey	21.91
cubizh	22.58
cowabunga	23.05
ThomasJE (ZZ)	26.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 29, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 3, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 264th round:

D2 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F' U2 L2 B R2 U L' U' R D F' L' F U R2
D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 U' F2 R U' L R' B' R' D' F'
R F2 L' F2 D2 F2 R' F2 R F2 R D R' D2 B L2 F2 R F
B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 B U2 F' U2 L B' F2 L D2 L2 D2 B F2
U2 L' F2 U2 L D2 F2 L2 B2 L R' B R U R2 B2 L F' D' U' B2
L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U F' R F2 R U' B' L' R' U' B
R2 D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R2 B U' B2 D F D U2 F' L' U
B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 U' F U' R D2 L U' R F' D' B' L D2
L2 B L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 L' F' R U2 R2 D F2 L' B' L
B' R L' B' R' L2 U2 D' L' F' U2 F2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 D
L2 U' B2 D L2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 B' L2 R' D L2 U F L R2 U'
R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U F' L' D L B' R' B L' F2


----------



## emolover (Nov 30, 2012)

OH

22.33

18.46, 24.06, 28.57, 19.22, 15.44, 18.30, 20.39, 30.43, 20.09, 21.27, 29.40, 23.57


----------



## PianoCube (Nov 30, 2012)

Round 264
Average: *20.30*

22.58, 20.95, 21.66, 21.08, (16.63), 17.74, 18.05, 23.43, 18.90, 19.71, 18.94, (24.17)

Best Ao5: 18.23

Good Ao12 and a new PB Ao5


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 1, 2012)

Alumni

Average: 19.72

(16.57), 18.41, 20.82, 19.56, (21.95), 19.60, 19.85, 18.19, 18.10, 20.22, 21.61, 20.81


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 264 - 3x3 on 4x4

*Average: 19.26*

20.20, 16.44, 15.34, (14.76), 23.12, 21.17, 20.36, 19.88, 17.06, (24.64), 18.96, 20.02

Stupid lockups.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 264
ZZ
Average: 22.57
20.84, (19.22), 23.40, 21.84, 25.71+, 22.58, 22.09, 21.31, 21.20, 25.24, 21.45, (27.51)
More like it...


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 264
*21.47*

23.08, 19.55, 21.74, 21.73, 20.46, 22.85, (23.84), 22.93, 19.10, (18.83), 21.35, 21.87


----------



## cubizh (Dec 2, 2012)

Round 264
22.40, 25.57, 20.97, (17.32), 20.73, 23.28, (27.67), 24.59, 21.87, 22.48, 21.65, 20.16
Avg.12: 22.37


----------



## MalusDB (Dec 3, 2012)

00:29.01, 00:22.77, 00:25.23, 00:26.59, 00:25.40, 00:32.11, 00:23.25, 00:21.46, 00:19.18, 00:33.82, 00:30.29, 00:25.47

26.16

Hi guys  I'm new here for this thread (I think). Haven't cubed properly in a while, so I thought I could enter here anyway since I'm comfortably sub 30 (despite the fact there were sups in this avg, kinda embarassing, but I'm ironing out the bumps here ). I'm back with a vengeance though, and plan on actually practicing and learning full PLL and some useful OLLs now. So I thought I would have my first entry be a cold first start to see how fast I can get sub 20 from basically point 0.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 3, 2012)

Average of 12 30.54
34.14, 28.27, 32.08, 27.87, 25.22, 24.62, 33.58, 31.12, 29.64, 38.26, 37.64, 25.82


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2012)

Round 264
22.84
24.21, 23.25, 22.92, 22.56, (18.84), 21.52, 26.73, 20.59, 20.54, (27.93), 22.12, 23.96


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2012)

*Round 264 Results*​

god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	19.26
PianoCube	20.30
cowabunga	21.47
emolover (OH)	22.33
cubizh	22.37
ThomasJE (ZZ)	22.57
Mike Hughey	22.84
MalusDB	26.16
guineapigs rock	30.54

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	19.72

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 6, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 265th round:

D L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U' F L2 B2 D B' U2 B2 L' R B2
L2 B U' R2 F L' F2 D' L' F B2 L' F2 R2 B2 R' D2 L' F2 R B2
L2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U B2 R' F R U2 R2 B2 U' B D' U'
R2 D2 R B D2 R2 B2 L D B' L U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 R'
R2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' F2 L F' R' B2 U R2 F2 D2
B2 R2 D2 L2 B L2 R2 F L2 B' R D B L D' R2 D2 B R' D B'
B2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R' D' F' L B D' B2 F2 D U2 R'
F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 D' R2 U B' L2 B R U R2 D F' R' U2
U' B2 D F2 D L2 U F2 R2 D2 L' D2 F U L' B2 U' L' B' D R2
U L2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U F' U B2 U2 L' D' U' B D R U
F' L2 R2 B' R2 B2 F2 R2 F L' D' F' R U' L B' R F2 L
U2 B U2 L2 R2 B L2 R2 B' R2 B U L B F L' D B U2 F' L'


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 4, 2012)

Round 265
Average: *22.05*

20.79, (30.92), 27.30, 18.52, 23.45, ---(18.08), 19.01, 24.56, 21.75, 19.71, ---20.00, 25.44

Done with cold fingers and no warm up. Counting 27, 25 and 24:fp


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 4, 2012)

Alumni

Average: 19.79


18.37, 17.75, 19.46, 18.21, 20.31, 21.35, (21.63), 21.53, (17.55), 21.54, 18.83, 20.53


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 265 3x3 on 4x4

*Average: 22.15*

23.30, 21.93, (19.01), 19.74, 22.05, 20.83, 20.26, 26.66, 21.73, (27.42), 19.15, 25.81

Stupid lockups. NEVERending.


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 265
ZZ
Average: 24.90
(18.52), 28.21, 29.36, 20.71, 23.91, 26.89, 18.69, 25.88, 19.49, (30.24), 25.66, 30.24
An average average.


----------



## AndersB (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 265 - OH

26.91, 24.33, 27.52, 17.33, 23.89, 25.69, 23.06, 21.83, 25.68, 21.84, 21.17, 26.15 = 24.06


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 5, 2012)

Round 265
*22.23*

22.61, 23.32, 23.91, 24.21, 22.13, 23.01, 21.44, (25.84), 22.10, 19.26, 20.27, (18.12)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 6, 2012)

Round 265 - Roux
Average: 21.54
22.54, 20.88, 20.53, 26.96, 21.79, 22.04, (14.79), 16.51, 23.37, 21.73, 19.07, (27.13)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2012)

Round 265
23.65
(31.37), 25.81, 24.18, (18.59), 27.56, 26.06, 18.96, 20.51, 21.76, 21.60, 26.46, 23.55

Ridiculous.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2012)

*Round 265 Results*​

Ninja Storm (Roux)	21.54
PianoCube	22.05
god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	22.15
cowabunga	22.23
Mike Hughey	23.65
AndersB (OH)	24.06
ThomasJE (ZZ)	24.9

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	19.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 10, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 266th round:

F D2 F' D2 F' U2 B2 D2 B F' U' R' F2 U B D' B F' R' B'
B' R2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 B' L2 U' B L2 D2 L' B2 R' D' L' F2
R2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 U' L' B F D' L U2 F2 U2 F2
U2 L' B2 R D2 L2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' D L2 B' F2 D2 L' U R'
B2 R2 B' L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' R2 F' R' U B' D' L2 B D' U' L U
L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U L2 U2 F' D2 R' D B2 D2 L2 U L' D2
D' L2 B2 U' R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' D2 R U2 B R U' F R' U
R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' L2 B' D2 B F' L B L B D F' U' F L U
B2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 U2 L F2 L' D B2 F' D' R D L B' F' L'
D2 F R2 F' U2 F R2 B F2 D2 F' R' B' D2 R2 D2 F' D' B' U' B'
U2 B2 U' L' B2 D F U' B L B U2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 D2
U2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 F U2 F2 R2 B L B R2 U2 R' D U' L' R2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2012)

Round 266
23.00
22.34, 23.80, 18.83, (15.31), 22.98, 22.14, (26.94), 23.86, 23.32, 26.51, 23.92, 22.31


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 7, 2012)

Round 266
ZZ
Average: 24.55
25.03, (18.81), (28.61), 24.11, 24.50, 23.61, 22.21, 20.58, 23.59, 25.77, 27.70, 28.39
That was good.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 266, OH

20.22, 27.37, 20.40, 25.13, 21.64, 27.40, 23.36, 31.83, 20.65, 26.28, 20.58, 22.75 = 23.56

PB, and 4 20s


----------



## Antikrister (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 266
First post on this forum : 3

24.97, 30.24, 26.32, 25.16, 26.00, 25.04, 25.79	, 29.68, 23.31, 26.60, 22.79, 21.71

10/12: 25.56, a good average for me at the moment.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 266

19.35, 19.72, 20.12, (16.00), (23.21), 20.86, 19.92, 18.96, 22.56, 20.12, 21.65, 19.20 = *20.25*

balls so close, messed up a couple PLL's and OLL's. Had a few averages like that lately, started off so well :/


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 266
Alumni

Average: 18.40

19.78, 19.58, 18.27, 18.22, 17.68, 20.51, (20.92), (15.90), 17.41, 19.31, 17.36, 15.92


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Round 266 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 25.49

(20.82), 24.37, 25.19, 26.34, 24.64, 23.75, 28.27, 25.34, 27.34, (28.85), 22.50, 27.20


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 9, 2012)

Round 266

Average: 24.62
21.89, 27.40, 29.45, (33.14), 25.78, 20.91, 26.20, 20.44, 25.40, 28.59, 20.19, (19.19)

First time doing this type of thing


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 9, 2012)

Round 266
Average: 20.46

22.67, 18.55, (18.34), 18.97, 21.36+, 24.44, 18.35, 18.98, (26.04), 18.81, 19.97, 22.54

6 sub 19. Sub 20 average shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 9, 2012)

Round 266
*22.50*

25.49, 20.52, (DNF(22.48)), 20.36, 21.90, 22.16, 22.00, 22.88, (19.20), 24.72, 21.31, 23.64


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Dec 9, 2012)

*Round 266*

*Average:* 24.46

26.44, 22.94, 22.46, (20.81), (28.07), 26.10, 25.31, 21.93, 27.59, 23.42, 23.60, 24.90


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 10, 2012)

Round 266 average of 12 29.86
19.69, 28.36, 30.72, 27.81, DNF, 27.98, 23.59, 34.12, 25.64, 33.45, 33.37, 33.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2012)

*Round 266 Results*​

Peelingstickers	20.25
PianoCube	20.46
cowabunga	22.50
Mike Hughey	23.00
JianhanC (OH)	23.56
MrBoomblaster	24.46
ThomasJE (ZZ)	24.55
AlexByard	24.62
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	25.49
Antikrister	25.56
guinepigs rock	29.86

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	18.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 13, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 267th round:

R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F2 L D2 F2 U2 R' B' U2 F2 R F' L D R U2
L2 B' R2 F D2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' B' L2 U' R' F L2 D L2 B'
L' B2 F2 L R2 F2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 U' L D2 R' B2 U' F' D2 R B'
D2 F U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R2 B2 D B D2 R' U2 F2 R D2 F2 L'
F2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L B2 U' L2 F' D U R' B' F
R U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R F2 R D B' L U' F2 D B' F' R U
R2 U L F' U' R2 F R L' U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U'
U' D B' L' D2 R' D2 F U L2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 D2 L B2 D2
D2 L F L D2 F' R' B2 U F' L2 F2 B R2 B' R2 U2 B D2
F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F' L' B' D' F'
U' D2 B L2 D' F' R2 L' U B' U L2 B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 U F2
B2 D2 L2 F' L2 D2 B L2 R2 B D' L' D' B' R' D2 B' F D' R2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 10, 2012)

Round 267
23.34
(29.59), (20.02), 24.69, 23.17, 23.00, 22.43, 24.22, 23.86, 20.90, 21.83, 24.20, 25.14

Awful.


----------



## SAICubed (Dec 10, 2012)

Average=30.096 PB yayaay i use ZZ btw 

30.356, (42.936), 26.707, 26.673, 30.127, 29.397, 33.147, 27.332, 26.666, (26.562), 35.193, 35.360


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 267

Average = 23.78
21.44, (30.15), 21.46, 20.50, 24.73, 26.24, 26.67, 23.51, 23.81, 24.27, (20.32), 25.21

I didn't really like this one, i would have settled for a 25.xx Average if it mean't having the times more consistent.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 267, OH

30.95, 25.71, 21.08, 24.84, 21.49, 20.59, 31.83, 24.38, 22.33, 28.49, 24.96, 29.26 = 25.35


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 267
Average: 20.46

(17.17), 17.50, 18.41, (31.19), 20.06, 20.88, 18.00, 23.41+, 18.19, 24.05, 23.84, 20.25

Started great with an 18.66 ao5, but of course, that couldn't last through the whole average.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 11, 2012)

I've graduated from this thread about 1-2 years ago, but I haven't cubed since then and have gotten worse. I need to restart this to make myself sub-20. 
Thanks.


*Ao12: 21.43 *

1) 24.20
2) 19.71
3) 28.92
4) 22.82
5) 19.44
6) 24.29
7) 15.60
8) 20.85
9) 17.50
10) 21.22
11) 23.22
12) 21.09


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 11, 2012)

Round 267
Ao12: *21.49*

24.97, 21.06, 21.90, (25.40), 22.22, 21.81, 19.52, 20.08, (17.26), 18.03, 21.32, 23.94

T_T


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 12, 2012)

ROUND 267 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 24.69

(17.74), 21.12, 25.72, 28.92, 25.14, 29.54, 23.52, (32.35), 20.67, 31.10, 20.90, 20.25


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 12, 2012)

Round 267
*23.13*

20.42, (28.67), 23.61, 22.95, 23.67, (18.98), 28.63, 23.52, 20.22, 24.32, 22.00, 21.91


----------



## cubizh (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 267

22.67, 23.10, 21.34, 25.53, (27.26), 20.83, 25.82, 26.05, 20.72, (20.59), 20.70, 22.94
Average:*22.97*


----------



## numberx3x (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 267
*25.57*
(20.67), 27.02, 26.82, 26.23, (29.90), 22.67, 22.49, 26.68, 27.96, 24.59, 23.50, 27.75

PB: 22.91


----------



## Brian Kremer (Dec 13, 2012)

*Round 267*

*267th round:
Average: 24.76*

28.48, (21.50), 24.94, 21.67, 24.83, (30.57), 24.52, 23.85, 22.15, 27.76, 24.43, 24.97



Spoiler



*Tuesday*
*262nd round:
Average: 24.38*

(21.39), 22.29, 24.99, 23.74, 25.11, 23.98, 22.55, 21.91, (27.41), 27.14, 26.22, 25.96

*263rd round:
Average: 25.17*

22.97, 28.87, 24.12, 25.12, (31.16), 26.82, 27.12, (22.37), 22.83, 24.15, 24.90, 24.88

*264th round:
Average: 29.35*

25.10, (DNF), 22.91, 23.79, 50.23, 29.37, 30.60, 29.10, 27.37, (20.56), 31.90, 23.20

*Wed*
*265th round:
Average: DNF*

23.15, 27.71, (DNF), 24.80, 35.83, 25.00, (21.04), DNF, 22.95, 21.90, 24.13, 32.50
Both DNFs were good times but wrong PLLs!

*266th round:
Average: 24.98*

25.93, 25.97, 26.19, 24.01, (20.51), 23.12, 27.17, (28.63), 26.02, 26.07, 21.71, 23.65


----------



## Selkie (Dec 13, 2012)

*Round 267

Alumni Section

Average: 18.95*

22.14, 16.41, 18.83, 17.30, 18.99, 21.37, 18.92, 17.88, 17.89, 20.96, 18.89, 18.49

Comment: Well have not been about for a while with ill health and life, still been cubing but not as frequently but back as I have missed the community  Below par, with a first ao100 in months the other day of 17.9. Room for improvement in the coming rounds


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2012)

*Round 267 Results*​

PianoCube	20.46
aznanimedude	21.49
cubizh	22.97
cowabunga	23.13
Mike Hughey	23.34
AlexByard	23.78
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	24.69
Brian Kremer	24.76
JianhanC (OH)	25.35
numberx3x	25.57
SAICubed	30.10

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Selkie	18.95
ElectricDoodie	21.43

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 17, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 268th round:

U L D2 F R L B' L' U B' U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' L2 F2 L2
D F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 F2 D F' R' D' R U L R2 B U' F2
L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 U2 L' D' B2 F D' F R2 U2
R U2 R D2 R F2 U2 B' F' L' F U' B2 L2 R2 B' U2
B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 R U B D L' B2 U2 L2 D2 U'
B2 R2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 B' R' U' L D R' B' F D' R' D' L2
B2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 D' L2 D' R2 F R' U' B D' L2 U' L F D U'
B D2 R2 F' R2 U2 R2 B F L2 B U' L R2 U B2 D2 L B L B2
U B2 L2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D F2 U L' F R2 D B2 F' R D' F2 R
D2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' R2 D2 F' D2 F' R' D2 L2 B D B' R
R2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 D2 B' U2 R B' U R' B R' U F2 D' U
R' F' R L B R D' L U' B D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D B2 D' L2 D2


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 268
Average: *19,63*

(23.73), 18.46, 19.12, 20.01, 17.47, 18.16, 18.99, 17.16, (14.52), 23.20+, 21.90, 21.81

Yeah! Finally a sub 20 average in this race. Also a PB Ao5: 17.60
14.52 was easy an OLL and PLL-skip, and my 3rd or 4th sub 15 ever.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 13, 2012)

*Ao12: 20.01 *

1) 22.08
2) 18.63
3) 18.35
4) 19.24
5) 17.69
6) 21.25
7) 18.58
8) 24.95
9) 18.15
10) 22.29
11) 19.48
12) 22.06


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 13, 2012)

Round 268
22.69
22.12, 23.76, 22.19, 23.70, (27.37), 21.27, 22.01, 21.46, 20.72, (20.25), 23.55, 26.15


----------



## numberx3x (Dec 14, 2012)

round 268
*24.56*
(32.03), 25.63, 21.79, 24.39, 22.90, (21.76), 25.40, 25.82, 25.71, 22.10, 25.82, 26.00


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 14, 2012)

Round 268

Average = 22.39
22.57, (19.03), 23.92, 23.91, 22.13, 21.10, 20.43, 21.30, (31.29), 23.83, 24.05, 20.71

Their is always that one F-perm that pops...


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 14, 2012)

Round 268
Alumni

Average: 19.04

(21.92), (16.62), 21.38, 16.92, 19.56, 18.88, 18.02, 20.50, 17.95, 18.83, 21.65, 16.69


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 15, 2012)

ROUND 268 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 25.13

24.17, 25.91, 24.89, 26.79, (28.19), 21.36, (18.59), 26.70, 25.75, 26.35, 24.68, 24.70


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 15, 2012)

Round 268
ZZ
Average: 25.33
24.27, 23.81, (32.20), 23.60, 25.82, 31.58, (20.00), 21.26, 23.92, 28.76, 27.61, 22.70
2 pops


----------



## Xishem (Dec 16, 2012)

Round 268
24.58
27.36, 24.98, 25.58, 23.92, 24.87+, 23.54, 27.27, 20.53, 23.56, (19.21), (29.51), 24.21


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 16, 2012)

Round 268, OH

22.75, 33.31, 28.86, 24.60, 22.99, 26.42, 27.33, 30.27, 28.25, 25.94, 39.87, 23.08 = 27.11 

x_x


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 16, 2012)

Round 268
*22.24*

22.32, 24.36, 18.42, 22.06, 23.38, 23.43, 18.53, 22.72, 25.50, (27.01), 21.64, (18.23)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2012)

*Round 268 Results*​

PianoCube	19.63
cowabunga	22.24
AlexByard	22.39
Mike Hughey	22.69
numberx3x	24.56
Xishem	24.58
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	25.13
ThomasJE (ZZ)	25.33
JianhanC (OH)	27.11

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	19.04
ElectricDoodie	20.01

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2012)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 20, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 269th round:

F U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B D2 F R2 D' U R B F' R' U' L' B F
L2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 B' D' B' D' R U B' D2 L' R' F2 R'
F R2 F U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F U B F2 D2 B R' B' D R
L2 U2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' U F2 D L R2 B' R2 B2 F
B' D B' U2 R B L2 D F' B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B2 U
L2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 L D R D B2 R' U' F L2 U
L2 U2 B2 F2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 L' F U' L' R B' F' D R B' U L'
F D2 B L' D' F2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2
U R2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' U2 L' U2 R F D' U B R
F2 L2 R2 D R2 D' U' L2 D' R2 F L R' D' L' U' B2 U' L U2 R'
D B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F U' R U' F' R' D2 U F2 R
U F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 F' L2 R F2 D U' L R U F


----------



## numberx3x (Dec 17, 2012)

Round 269
*24.56*
24.31, 25.08, (22.02), 25.91, 23.98, 22.21, 26.61, (30.81), 22.58, 24.46, 24.03, 26.45

same average as last round -_-


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 269
Average = 23.66

23.44, 23.07, (17.47), 24.13, 22.37, 22.04, 25.96, 23.66, 24.15, (26.90), 22.74, 25.08

This average felt somewhat more consistent...  So i am quite happy  Also, that 17.. Found a really nice double extended cross. Shame it ended with an F-perm, very slow for me...


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 269, OH

20.20, 22.39, 21.33, 27.83, 27.56, 38.44, 27.14, 26.37, 25.48, 26.26, 23.12, 27.15 = 25.46


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 18, 2012)

average of 12 31.19 round 269
25.77, 35.88, 26.76, 29.65, 37.94, 35.29, 25.27, 25.26, 34.41, 30.30, 39.26, 32.68,


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 269 

Average of 12=23.14
22.65， 25.14， 24.45， 23.57， 24.37， 20.95， (26.06)， 25.17， 22.00， 21.81， (19.57)， 21.31

Completely switched to roux


----------



## Outsmash (Dec 18, 2012)

R269:
OH:
*20.95, 25.09, 27.39, (31.23), 28.29, (19.59), 28.96, 27.12, 27.76, 21.33, 25.83, 28.86 = 26.16*


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 269
Average: *18.90*

(22.02), 20.74, 19.58, 19.46, *(15.60), 18.77, 17.14, 16.82, 18.26*, 21.64, 16.98, 19.58

Best ao5: 17.41

I think I somehow activated "super-lookahead-mode"
This is PB ao12 and ao5. Only one more time to graduate


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 18, 2012)

Round 269 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 25.04

22.59, 22.30, 23.35, 26.90, 29.00, 22.94, 25.15, 27.52, (20.30), (29.25), 26.32, 24.34


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 19, 2012)

Round 269
*22.64*

23.87, 23.33, 23.00, 20.36, (18.17), 20.45, 22.50, (25.10), 19.91, 23.53, 25.07, 24.41

No progress...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 19, 2012)

*Ao12: 20.16 *

1) 18.85
2) 26.75
3) 26.83
4) 18.33
5) 13.60
6) 16.40
7) 19.09
8) 20.69
9) 20.45
10) 19.74
11) 19.04
12) 22.29


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Mike! I'm back! Trying to be a dual-cross solver with W/Y.

Round 269 (Yellow Cross only)
Average: 19.82
18.22, 17.64, 19.61, 22.21, 21.64, 20.08, (16.82), 17.60, (27.46), 20.73, 21.18, 19.28

I'm surprised it wasn't worse than this. I didn't warm up at all. I forget when was the last time I even tried doing yellow cross. But even if I graduate this quickly, I might stick around until I feel that yellow and white are more or less the same. I pause way too much in F2L right now when doing yellow. The white pieces pop out at me all the time and it's hard to find yellow...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2012)

Round 269
23.14
26.01, 22.34, 20.98, 22.78, 23.67, 24.83, 23.19, 23.02, 23.48, (20.69), 21.10, (26.66)

Way too often, my last solve of an average is a disaster. Like today.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2012)

*Round 269 Results*​

PianoCube	18.90
sneaklyfox (yellow cross)	19.82
cowabunga	22.64
Ooi Yan Qing	23.14
Mike Hughey	23.14
AlexByard	23.66
numberx3x	24.56
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	25.04
JianhanC (OH)	25.46
Outsmash (OH)	26.16
guinepigs rock	31.19

PianoCube is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ElectricDoodie	20.16

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 24, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 270th round:

D' L2 U' R2 F2 D' U2 F2 D2 F2 R U F' L U' R2 D B2 F2 U B'
L F2 L2 B2 R B2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' U B2 R' F2 U F2 D2 F'
D2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' D2 U2 L R' B' D' F' R2 B' L2 B2 D B F2
R2 B2 D F2 R2 U R2 D B2 D' U B D' F2 D2 L F D' U2 F L2
U R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 F U F2 R B' U R' B' F2 R'
F2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' D2 L U' R B' R D R' F2 L F D
U L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 U R' D2 L' B' D2 L R2 D' B
D' L2 D B2 D L' B R U2 F U R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2
F B2 R' U' F' D L2 D L B' U2 F2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L2 F U2
D R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 U' R2 B' L D B L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U
R U2 R B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 R' D2 F' D' B' U2 B' U L2 F2
D R' U' R' F D' R L' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 B L2


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 21, 2012)

Round 270 - yellow cross (great idea sneaklyfox ;D)

Average: 19.67

18.94, 20.59, 20.37, 18.07, 19.02, (22.64), 20.70, (16.38), 16.79, 21.87, 20.18, 20.19


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 21, 2012)

Round 270, OH

25.30, 28.37, 24.90, 29.09, 28.37, 24.60, 30.98, 24.24, 25.84, 28.35, 25.00, 25.19 = 26.50


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 21, 2012)

Round 270
Average: *20.81*

19.56, 25.48, (15.63), 18.76, 21.50, ---21.86, 19.86, 21.21, 22.01, 17.34, ---(27.23), 20.55

:fp
Could have graduated, but failed. Mostly because of the counting 25.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Dec 21, 2012)

Round 270
Avg: 21.01
21.09, 19.36, 20.86, 20.12, 21.83, (17.38), (29.23)----Pop :fp , 22.53, 17.89, 23.50, 22.46, 20.92

Pretty good considering the fact i haven't really picked up my 3x3 in a couple weeks.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 21, 2012)

Round 270 (yellow cross)
Average: 18.68
16.73, (16.67), (24.61), 17.73, 19.03, 18.10, 17.46, 16.81, 19.97, 19.15, 20.72, 17.16


----------



## CLL Smooth (Dec 22, 2012)

*Round 270
Avg of 12: 23.94*
24.74, 21.27, 24.62, 20.40, 24.90, 26.46, 22.94, 27.05, 22.39, 22.32, 24.59, 25.17


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 22, 2012)

Round 270
Alumni

Average: 19.22

18.19, 21.37, 18.10, 18.38, 19.69, (17.44), 19.56, (21.40), 20.06, 17.82, 19.53, 19.55


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 22, 2012)

Round 270

Average = 24.19
23.44, 25.14, 25.54, (30.17), 24.50, 21.57, 22.80, 23.45, (16.68), 27.71, 23.39, 24.35

Very inconsistent  oh well.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 23, 2012)

18.20, 20.88, 20.72, 20.12, 16.40, 16.13, 20.75, (24.15), (16.12), 17.96, 19.69, 21.04 = *19.26*

PB, counting 16 and 17 was nice


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 23, 2012)

Round 270
*22.78*

24.21, 21.39, 19.77, (26.18), 21.60, 26.01, 22.33, 22.97, 22.25, (18.77), 21.12, 26.14


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 25, 2012)

round 270 average 29.56
32.11, 28.97, DNF(18.77), 29.41, 24.62, 28.97, 27.32, 34.03, 25.61, 35.17, 25.70, 28.33


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2012)

*Round 270 Results*​

sneaklyfox (yellow cross)	18.68
PeelingStickers	19.26
khoavo12 (yellow cross)	19.67
PianoCube	20.81
Guitarcam96	21.01
cowabunga	22.78
CLL Smooth	23.94
AlexByard	24.19
JianhanC (OH)	26.5
guinepigs rock	29.56

sneaklyfox is only one round away from graduating with yellow cross - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	19.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2012)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 27, 2012 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 271st round:

F L F2 U' R2 B2 U' L U2 B' L2 U F2 U2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2
D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D L2 U2 L F' D' U' B2 U F2
L2 D2 F' L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 L D L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B'
D2 F U' R' B' U' R' D L' B2 R2 D2 F' B' D2 L2 B' U2 D2 B'
R' U2 F' B2 R' B2 R U R' L2 B2 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' L2
U' B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R B U F2 D2 R' D L2 R U
F2 D U B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 F' R' F R2 B' L2 R2 F L F2
R2 D2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F D B' D' L2 R U2 R2 F' U R'
B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 B L' B L' R' D B2 U R2 D' B'
U2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U2 F U2 B' L' D L' R D2 F' D R2 D U
U' R2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' F' D U L' R' F' L2 R2 F R'
D2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U F2 L R2 B' D R' F' U L' F2 D'


----------



## AlexByard (Dec 26, 2012)

Round 271
Average = 22.81

21.99, 24.86, 24.80, 21.11, 23.86, 23.77, (18.33), 26.83, 21.28, 20.00, (27.31), 19.60

Happy Holidays Mike


----------



## khoavo12 (Dec 26, 2012)

Round 271 / yellow cross

Average: 19.28

18.35, 18.50, (15.50), 20.17, 18.92, 19.52, 18.62, 20.42, (20.52), 19.72, 20.47, 18.12


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 26, 2012)

18.88, 20.31, (14.06), 19.83, (22.35), 20.76, 19.51, 20.77, 18.88, 19.27, 18.91, 19.67 = 19.43

That third scramble was lovely


----------



## cowabunga (Dec 26, 2012)

Round 271
*22.02*

19.80, 22.10, 22.08, 21.79, (18.97), (26.25), 20.62, 24.73, 21.68, 23.50, 23.19, 20.71


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 26, 2012)

round 217 average of 12 27.37
27.19, 19.82, 29.38, 30.73, 25.25, 33.96, DNF(29.58), 29.57, 22.86, 31.84, DNF(33.82), 27.22


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 27, 2012)

*Ao12: 19.29 *

1) 19.83
2) 21.75
3) 21.38
4) 18.08
5) 18.27
6) 17.80
7) 17.92
8) 17.73
9) 19.25
10) 20.89
11) 16.42
12) 23.36

Wow, listening to relaxing music really helped.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 27, 2012)

Round 271 (yellow cross)
Average: 18.39
17.05, 19.26, (15.28), 17.85, 18.48, 18.79, 19.86, 19.37, 16.73, 17.36, 19.15, (22.49+)


----------



## TheWitcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 271
Alumni

Average: 18.73

19.79, 22.93, 17.76, 16.82, (23.74), 19.68, (12.72), 20.45, 16.70, 15.70, 19.37, 18.14

2 PLL skips...


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 28, 2012)

Round 270
Average: *21.74*

21.93, (30.48), (17.48), 21.20, 25.14, 24.62, 18.51, 21.17, 20.39, 20.61, 19.56, 24.31

Thats what I get for almost no practice in over a week. Should have been 1-2 sec faster.


----------



## JianhanC (Dec 30, 2012)

Round 271, OH

32.46, 25.94, 24.55, 27.38, 26.76, 25.92, 21.73, 26.88, 30.82, 34.03, 27.07, 28.83 = 27.66

I thought I broke my plateau, now it's back


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2013)

*Round 271 Results*​

sneaklyfox (yellow cross)	18.39
khoavo12 (yellow cross)	19.28
PeelingStickers	19.43
PianoCube	21.74
cowabunga	22.02
AlexByard	22.81
guinepigsrock	27.37
JianhanC (OH)	27.66

Congratulations to sneaklyfox, who graduates with yellow cross this round!

PeelingStickers is only one round away from graduating, and khoavo12 is only one round away from graduating with yellow cross - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	18.73
ElectricDoodie	19.29

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 7, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 272nd round:

U2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 F L R' B' U' B' R2 B2 D B
F' U' L D' F' R F2 L2 B D F2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2
U' L2 D' F2 D' B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 R' D U' F' D R F' L' R
F2 L2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 D2 U L' D' B' U2 L F2 R' U R' B2 F
B2 U R2 D R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L' U R' B F L' U F' L2 D
U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 D' R D' B2 L F' D F'
B' L2 U2 R2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 R' B F D2 R D2 F R2 D' F2
D B' U R2 L' F U' R' B' U F' U2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 B'
D B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 U L' R' B' L' D2 F' D L' F' R2
L2 R2 U' B2 D U2 F2 L2 U R2 D F D2 R B2 D' B D2 U' L2 B
L' U' D2 L U F' B2 U' B2 L F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 D2 L2 B2 U2
D F2 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U L F' R U2 L' U' L' F' D L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2013)

Note that I extended the time for this round until the beginning of next week - since I got so far behind for a while, I figured I should give everyone a chance to get caught up. This round ends Monday of next week.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 272 - yellow cross

Average: 18.55

17.90, 17.99, 16.90, 17.10, (23.70), 17.94, 22.34, 16.98, 18.94, 19.64, 19.77, (15.30)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 2, 2013)

phew that was a close one, my first average of the day so pretty pleased for a sub 20 

20.98, 20.69, 20.99, 19.91, 19.63, 19.00, 18.25, 18.30, (24.12), 19.56, 22.00, (16.97) = *19.93*


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 272

Average = 20.56
(26.11), 21.48, 19.74, 17.50, 21.08, 21.53, 23.20, (14.31), 22.05, 23.31, 18.91, 16.85

Personal best single/AO5/AO12 - was feeling down + First solves of the day... Nice when good things come along


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 2, 2013)

Round 272
*21.24*

22.88, 20.22, 18.82, 19.96, 22.85, (25.34), 21.82, 19.24, (17.29), 21.27, 22.87, 22.50


----------



## Genesis (Jan 3, 2013)

Round 272
Average = 22.90

21.62, 24.63, 24.78, 23.12, 19.07, (27.00), 20.39, 24.04, 25.77, 20.23, (14.75), 25.35

Had a very smooth solve for the 14.75


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 3, 2013)

Round 272
Average: 20.53

19.45, 20.03, 17.99, 18.52, 21.99, (DNF), 20.91, 18.96, 28.37, 20.44, (17.13), 18.60

Could have been sub 20 but got a counting 28


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 272
Alumni

Average: 17.69

(16.02), 16.75, 16.42, 18.34, 16.63, 17.80, (20.81), 17.11, 17.11, 20.03, 19.19, 17.50


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 4, 2013)

Round 272
ZZ
Average: 21.81
20.35, 18.83, 19.90, 22.04, 23.54, (34.07), 23.07, 26.28, 20.62, (16.85), 22.81, 20.63
Nice...


----------



## Dylan (Jan 6, 2013)

*Round 272*

Method: CFOP

Average: 12.97

Times: (15.76), (10.96), 11.79, 13.84, 13.36, 12.80, 11.87, 13.08, 13.53, 12.12, 13.19, 14.13

Other: No music, new cube.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 6, 2013)

Round 272
23.41 23.05 19.15 26.53 20.78 20.50 21.21 20.59 22.30 16.75 24.80 22.47 = 21.83

Trying to turn fast in 2013....doesn't work for me


----------



## ajayd (Jan 6, 2013)

Since I only got my first sub 20 ao12 today, I probably shouldn't expect too much. Oh well, decent a012 i guess. I've done better.
19.82 (24.69) 22.35 20.13 24.65 20.57 22.75 20.61 21.82 (17.78) 23.46 21.78
ao12=21.79
ao5 21.40
best ao5 21.00
ao3 21.01
best ao3 20.07


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 272, OH

23.97, 17.90, 24.27, 30.63, 26.60, 23.39, 23.26, 19.71, 30.65, 23.00, 29.30, 23.56 = 24.77

not bad at all.


----------



## MrBoomblaster (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 272 CFOP

Average: *21.98*

19.63, 22.77, 22.50, 22.04, (24.92), 21.84, (17.76), 24.30, 23.04, 21.96, 21.18, 21.81


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 272
21.38
20.41, 23.48, 20.37, 20.96, 19.73, 21.63, (27.36), 18.21, 21.99, (15.82), 25.53, 21.50

Not bad considering my total lack of practice lately. I can tell I'm forgetting some OLLs, though - I two-looked a couple of them because I couldn't remember them.


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 272 
CFOP
Average: 25.49

Times: 27.09, 22.00, 30.48, 28.17, 23.14, 21.74, 21.91, 26.66, (33.28), 30.03, 23.68, (20.27)

Haven't been here for awhile now since i haven't been at home over christmas. 
I have loosened up a lot in my solves, i usually do them very violently. It has helped me shave a good deal off of my average. But now I had a lot of solves where i went with full force again so to say xD
But im happy with the rest of them. I have also learned some olls over christmas. Use maybe 15-ish in my solves atm.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 7, 2013)

round 272 average of 12 29.56 29.33, 25.77, 35.31, 29.46, 25.68, 35.84, 23.76, 38.17, 33.06, 25.71, 24.71, 30.70 = 32.51


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2013)

*Round 272 Results*​

Dylan	12.97
khoavo12 (yellow cross)	18.55
PeelingStickers	19.93
PianoCube	20.53
AlexByard	20.56
cowabunga	21.24
Mike Hughey	21.38
ajayd	21.79
ThomasJE (ZZ)	21.81
AvGalen	21.83
MrBoomblaster	21.98
Genesis	22.90
JianhanC (OH)	24.77
Antikrister	25.49
guinepigs rock	32.51

Congratulations to PeelingStickers, who graduates this round, and khoavo12, who graduates with yellow cross this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	17.69

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 10, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 273rd round:

R2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 D U B2 U' L2 R' D' U' L2 B' L F D' F2 R
R2 F' R' L2 F' U2 L U2 D B' D2 R D2 R' B2 L U2 B2 R2 D2
R2 D F2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 R' F L2 B2 U R U' B R U
R' U B2 D2 R2 F L' D2 L' F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U L2 U D' F2
F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U L' D2 B' R' F2 D R2 B' R' D2
U' R' F2 U' L B D R D F2 R2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 B2
L2 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' D2 R2 D2 L' D R D' B2 F' D2 U2
B' R2 F R2 D2 F R2 B2 L2 U2 B U F' D' F2 R D L U' B' F'
U2 R2 F' L2 D2 B' R2 U2 B F D2 U L U2 B L' U R' B2 R2 U2
F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 B L2 R' B R2 B D' F U F'
L2 D2 B D2 B2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 U2 R F L R' B' U2 L2 R2 B2
B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 U F2 R U B2 D' B L' R D' L' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 273
22.84
(27.09), 20.62, 22.23, 24.64, 21.94, 19.78, 20.46, 24.59, (18.85), 26.08, 26.71, 21.30

Not quite as good this time. Several terrible solves.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 7, 2013)

Round 273

Average = 21.86
26.17, 20.74, 22.57, 24.06, 22.94, 23.23, 20.53, 21.33, (27.32), 19.48, (14.61), 17.61

Started to pick up some pace towards the end.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 273

Alumni  

Average: 16.87

(13.52), 16.25, 19.44, 15.52, 16.47, 14.75, 15.50, 16.80, (20.39), 17.92, 16.44, 19.65

P/s: these are not yellow cross btw. I think I'll do yellow cross nxt week


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 273, OH

25.37, 21.63, 23.72, 23.48, 20.70, 20.65, 21.02, 24.62, 22.58, 23.51, 22.66, 26.56 = 22.93

avg5 and avg12 PBs


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2013)

Round 273
Average =22.51
19.14, 25.87, 26.24, 19.16, 23.37, 19.84, (17.27), 21.54, 23.62, 22.59, (26.61), 23.68


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 8, 2013)

round 273
Average: 19.92

(29.12), 18.58, 17.44, 25.21, 18.31, 21.30, 18.87, 18.13, (16.81), 19.38, 19.14, 22.86

Let's see if I can graduate this time.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 273
*21.85*

23.27, (23.70), 21.13, 21.52, 21.30, 21.85, 21.38, (18.99), 23.12, 20.98, 22.84, 21.12


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 9, 2013)

Round 273
*
24.25*

22.73, 25.31, 24.26, 23.11, (32.39), 25.89, 24.88, 21.99, 24.24, (20.84), 24.75, 25.40

Ah, went better today, only one messed up time. : )
Im pretty satisfied. I feel that my look ahead is improving in small but steady steps.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 10, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 273 : *21.93* (σ = 1.36)

24.61, 22.05, 24.66, 22.63, 22.18, 20.36, 19.22, 20.46, 22.27, 22.19, 20.02, 22.55

Not as bad as I thought.

EDIT: This beats my previous PB Ao12 of 22.09.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2013)

*Round 273*

Sorry for being late, had some cube problems.

Method: CFOP

Average: 11.57

Times: 14.14, 11.65, 12.48, 11.84, 11.21, 14.07,(14.73), 9.59, 11.15, 10.50,(8.56), 9.06

Other: Music, new cube (Zhanchi which pops on me so much -_- Edit: RIP Dylan's Zhanchi, you now may lie in my pond).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2013)

*Round 273 Results*​

Dylan	11.57
PianoCube	19.92
cowabunga	21.85
AlexByard	21.86
Schmidt	21.93
Genesis	22.51
Mike Hughey	22.84
JianhanC (OH)	22.93
Antikrister	24.25

Dylan is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round! (Though it looks like you probably don't need luck to make it. )

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	16.87

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 14, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 274th round:

L2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 L2 U2 B R2 B' D U2 B2 U2 R U2 F U R2 F2
L2 B2 R2 D2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 L2 F D L2 B' R' U' L U2 L'
D2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 U2 F' R2 B' L2 R B2 R' F' U' L' B' F' R B
L B2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R B D' U F' L R' B F' U2 B2
L' B2 R D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 L D L' F D F U' F'
F' U2 F L2 D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F U2 L' U' L2 B R' D' F2 R2 B2 F
L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 R2 B' U' R' D' L B' F2 D R'
R2 B' U2 B2 F L2 D2 U2 B' F2 L2 U B U R' F2 R F2 U2 F2
U2 F R2 B U F D' L U2 R' F2 U2 R2 L2 D' L2 D B2 U2 B2 U2
F U2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 U2 L2 F U' R' B' D F L' B' R' F L
R2 U' R' F2 D R2 F L B R2 L2 F2 U' L2 D B2 U R2 D' B2
L2 B2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 L F2 D' L F2 D2 U F R D U2 L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2013)

Round 274
23.58
24.09, 25.48, 23.80, (28.04), 22.71, (20.65), 24.69, 21.61, 21.73, 27.51, 21.94, 22.28

Absolutely awful.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 11, 2013)

*Round 274*

I made up my black zhanchi, the one NOT in the pond  Trying to get a badass average hopefully, wish me luck! <3

Method: CFOP

Average: 10.01

Times: 9.69, 9.61, 10.35, 9.98, (12.51), 11.23, 9.79, (9.06), 9.82, 10.14, 10.09, 9.40

Other: Music, new cube, I literally was on fire, I just wizzed through it like I have never done before. O.O


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 274

21.42, 25.12, 35.89, 27.39, 23.30, 30.83, 27.55, 20.71, 32.24, 21.62, 28.02, 27.20 = 26.47

first solves of the day, no prior warmup.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 274

Average = 20.38
(16.66), 20.11, 20.39, 22.77, 20.62, 18.74, 19.81, 20.61, 22.21, 18.47, 20.04, (23.67)

Best at the start, worst at the end... Also, well done to Dylan on that average!


----------



## Dylan (Jan 12, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> Round 274
> 
> Average = 20.38
> (16.66), 20.11, 20.39, 22.77, 20.62, 18.74, 19.81, 20.61, 22.21, 18.47, 20.04, (23.67)
> ...



Thankyou! I have been trying for a month to learn all the algs and practice to get back to my previous 2011 state :3


----------



## DNFphobia (Jan 12, 2013)

*Round 274*

Average: 23.76
28.49, 16.74, (30.91), 22.50, 24.54, 24.44, 24.84, 23.13, (16.57), 23.43, 25.51, 24.04

First time participating in a race.
Broke my average PB and broke my single PB twice!  Hope I reach sub-20 soon.


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 274
Alumni

Average: 18.58

20.33, 17.86, (16.14), 19.85, 16.16, (21.50), 18.74, 19.02, 20.25, 17.90, 18.03, 17.65


----------



## CuberPanda (Jan 12, 2013)

Round 274

session avg: 23.00 (σ = 3.58) 

19.44, 29.30, 16.07, 22.48, 24.36, 18.37, 25.04, 30.43, 19.36, 22.34, 27.49, 21.83


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 12, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 274 : *22.49* (σ = 1.86)

23.16, 19.61, 21.40, 24.84, 20.30, 23.28, 23.55, 23.02, 20.83, 18.09,*25.55, 24.94

Insert at *: Wife enters room.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 13, 2013)

Note: from now on I will be using roux (which I suck at)


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 274
Average: 20.05

19.86, 19.68, 19.53, (29.82), (18.13), 20.39, 19.59, 19.03, 22.33, 18.43, 18.74, 22.94

So close!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 274 - 3x3 on 4x4

*Average: 22.82*

Times: 22.55, 25.40, 20.55, 22.19, 21.25, 24.32, 22.40, 22.23, (6:42.46), (16.88), 24.62, 22.70

2 internal pops on the six min solve.

Only one sub 20 

Cube: The lockiest Shengshou 4x4 V4 ever.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 13, 2013)

273: 19.43 17.34 23.16 19.55 19.94 22.58 16.94 19.00 22.18 20.44 20.88 22.44 = 20.38
274: 22.02 20.84 21.88 22.41 17.83 18.15 21.80 19.18 20.41 17.34 18.88 21.93 = 20.29

Quite consistent, getting back in shape


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 13, 2013)

Round 274
*20.03*

19.03, 21.85, 19.40, (23.80), 20.29, 18.18, (17.42), 19.34, 20.32, 20.72, 21.70, 19.51

PB! Out of the blue


----------



## Genesis (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 274
Average:22.09
(24.00), 21.18, 20.22, 23.70, 23.35, 22.23, (16.12), 21.27, 23.59, 21.11, 23.88, 20.35
Getting more constant..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round 274 Results*​

Dylan	10.01
cowabunga	20.03
PianoCube	20.05
AlexByard	20.38
Genesis	22.09
Schmidt	22.49
god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	22.82
CuberPanda	23.00
Mike Hughey	23.58
DNFphobia	23.76
JianhanC (OH)	26.47

Congratulations to Dylan, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	18.58
AvGalen	20.29

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 17, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 275th round:

U L2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 R' D' L2 B' D2 L' B' R D2 F' L'
D2 B2 U' F' B2 L D2 B' U R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 R' L' U2 F2
B2 L D2 L U2 L F2 L2 U2 L' D R' F' R' B2 L D' F2 R'
F2 R D L F' R2 U2 L' U R2 B L2 F D2 L2 F U2 B' D2 L2
B U D R' F' L' U F D' F D2 L' D2 L B2 U2 D2 R' F2 B2 R'
F2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R' B2 F2 L D2 U' L D2
F2 D2 F2 D F2 R' B' U R' L F B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' U2
U' R2 U2 L2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 U' F U' B L F' U B' R2 D' U
F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F' D' U F D' F R'
B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 U B2 L2 F U2 F R' F2 U' B' L' D2 L2
R2 D' B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L2 R2 U' R' B' L' D2 L' U2 B2 D' U
L2 R2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 R U B L B L2 D2 B' D' R


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 14, 2013)

round 275 average 26.89
27.20, 29.32, DNF, 27.84, 25.64, 23.26, 26.95, 27.58, 25.80, 27.01, 19.36, 28.29


----------



## Dylan (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round 275*

Yay, back with new method!

Method: Roux

Average: 19.58

Times: (22.67), 21.88, 19.31, 16.58, 19.01, 21.88, 22.49, 17.99, 22.11, 18.11, 16.45, (15.74)

Other: Music, Zhanchi, the last make or break solve I beasted it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

Round 275
24.44
23.74, 26.09, (29.67), 21.44, 26.16, 24.07, 26.48, 23.43, (16.41), 27.27, 23.83, 21.91

At my current rate of anti-improvement, I'll be averaging over 30 seconds in just a few weeks!


----------



## Dylan (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 275
> 24.44
> 23.74, 26.09, (29.67), 21.44, 26.16, 24.07, 26.48, 23.43, (16.41), 27.27, 23.83, 21.91
> 
> At my current rate of anti-improvement, I'll be averaging over 30 seconds in just a few weeks!



Aha, anti-improvement , I just got a hand injury so I bet mine will go sky high too :S, although I suck at OH, can I give it a bash as well as roux please?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Aha, anti-improvement , I just got a hand injury so I bet mine will go sky high too :S, although I suck at OH, can I give it a bash as well as roux please?



I guess I'm hesitant to allow OH too, since that would mean you use the same scrambles twice. I know you'd be using a different method so it wouldn't make much difference, but still.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 14, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I guess I'm hesitant to allow OH too, since that would mean you use the same scrambles twice. I know you'd be using a different method so it wouldn't make much difference, but still.



No problem, I can do it when I pass Roux (If I ever do xD)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 15, 2013)

Dylan said:


> No problem, I can do it when I pass Roux (If I ever do xD)



So pessimistic. I thought you said you "suck" at Roux. Already sub-20 average. Who are you kidding here? I think I will enter with OH though because I need a motivator thread for me to practice OH.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 275

Average = 21.35
23.26, 22.47, 19.81, 17.50, (26.15), 21.75, 21.36, 17.98, (15.95), 20.34, 24.57, 24.42

Not very happy with this one, recently i have been getting constant sub-20's but today was not my day.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 275 - 3x3 on 4x4

*Average: 23.52*

Times: 25.07, 26.23, 22.19, 24.83, 21.63, (19.51), 20.59, 25.29, 23.64, 20.70, 25.00, (27.05)

Double pop on second solve.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 275

24.41, 29.69, 33.86, 26.92, 26.80, 24.83, 27.82, 25.12, 24.60, 35.01, 34.83, 25.01 = 27.95


----------



## Dylan (Jan 15, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> So pessimistic. I thought you said you "suck" at Roux. Already sub-20 average. Who are you kidding here? I think I will enter with OH though because I need a motivator thread for me to practice OH.



Trust me, my averages are usually at 24-5 with Roux.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 15, 2013)

Round 275
Average: 19.87

20.75, 20.53, 18.39, 19.13, 17.69, 22.45, 18.67, 21.20, (16.57), 20.99, (33.37), 18.94

Failed OLL at 11th solve, otherwise a good average.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 275
Average:22.07
21.39, 24.27, 23.66, 21.21, 19.26, 19.57, 24.53, 23.45, 21.01, (18.63), (26.42), 22.32


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 275
*23.43*

(28.87), 25.39, 21.48, 23.71, 23.03, 21.49, 21.93, 27.20, 22.05, (21.45), 25.43, 22.61


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 275 (OH)
Average: 28.53
27.05, 30.68, 25.06, 31.39, 27.43, 23.39, 26.37, 31.25, (22.80), (33.26), 31.24, 31.44

I probably won't graduate for a long time, if ever. Not bad though.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 275 (OH)
> Average: 28.53
> 27.05, 30.68, 25.06, 31.39, 27.43, 23.39, 26.37, 31.25, (22.80), (33.26), 31.24, 31.44
> 
> I probably won't graduate for a long time, if ever. Not bad though.



Hehe, I decided against OH, my hands are too injury prone  Plus I suck... badly. Well done on that average though.


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 16, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 275 : *23.18* (σ = 1.33)

20.88, 18.69, 21.27, 23.33, 22.06, 23.68, 26.19, 23.83, 23.44, 24.27, 24.28, 24.75

I did the first 3 yesterday, and today I'm sick *cough*cough* %(


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 16, 2013)

33.73 Ao12. That was the most awkward average I have ever taken. I was so nervous I screwed up almost every solve :fp. 
30.71 36.50 30.84 35.82 38.46 22.87 (PLL skip) 28.99 35.18 34.26 28.26 38.32 39.71
My average is usually around 28 seconds. Hopefully Ill be less nervous in the next few weeks .


----------



## Dylan (Jan 16, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> 33.73 Ao12. That was the most awkward average I have ever taken. I was so nervous I screwed up almost every solve :fp.
> 30.71 36.50 30.84 35.82 38.46 22.87 (PLL skip) 28.99 35.18 34.26 28.26 38.32 39.71
> My average is usually around 28 seconds. Hopefully Ill be less nervous in the next few weeks .



if you're new to race to sub 20, it is quite scary (as you could say), I've done it once before ages ago though


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 16, 2013)

Round 275 

Average of 12: 24.03

18.64, 22.39, 26.00, 24.47, 22.17, 22.71, 29.28, 23.13, 26.32, 22.88, 26.50, 23.74


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 16, 2013)

xD, I am new . I still can't believe how nervous I was.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 17, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Hehe, I decided against OH, my hands are too injury prone  Plus I suck... badly. Well done on that average though.
> 
> View attachment 2596



Was the attached image for your OH times?


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 17, 2013)

Dylan doesn't want to see my OH times then


----------



## mDiPalma (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 275
Method: ZZ*

20.36, 17.82, 24.55, 19.28, 16.35, 21.27, (25.60), 17.37, 17.39, 20.19, (15.80), 18.27 = *19.29 avg12*

lol, too close. I blame [sune+leftsune]. But hopefully next round, I'll be 7/7.


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 275 - Alumni

Session Average: 16.94
σ: 1.49
Best Time: 13.87
Worst Time: 18.94
Individual Times:
(18.94), 17.23, 14.74, 16.97, 17.79, (13.87), 16.10, 17.85, 17.84, 16.59, 17.74, 16.54


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 17, 2013)

Round 275
Alumni

Average: 18.75

(15.70), 19.01, 17.36, 20.48, (21.42), 18.05, 17.80, 18.19, 20.00, 17.26, 20.64, 18.73


----------



## Dylan (Jan 17, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Was the attached image for your OH times?



Indeed, I suck so much at OH, I guess I better practice to be at least sub 30


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, I'm better at you in OH when your last Ao12 2H (10.01) was better than my single (10.05). But probably won't be long before you beat me at OH.


----------



## Dylan (Jan 17, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, I'm better at you in OH when your last Ao12 2H (10.01) was better than my single (10.05). But probably won't be long before you beat me at OH.



I think you have the record for this one  I have small hands and get hand injury because of RSI :C


----------



## Dylan (Jan 17, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> Dylan doesn't want to see my OH times then



I bet they're not that bad, I was at 2 minutes the day before those times.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 18, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I think you have the record for this one  I have small hands and get hand injury because of RSI :C



What's RSI? How small are your hands? Can't be THAT small. Use a 50mm Zhanchi. And if your times were 2 mins the day before, it seems like you can make rapid improvement. I started off with 2-min times too. I was terrible at OH until a few things "forced" me to practice it. One was brushing my teeth with an electric toothbrush. It let me know when I've brushed for 2 mins so sometimes I could solve a cube OH before the time was up and sometimes I ran into difficult algs for LL which I would mess up. All it takes is practice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 18, 2013)

When will 276 be up?


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What's RSI?



Repetitive Strain Injury. It often happens when you do something repeatedly for a long time (e.g. typing, moving a mouse, and cubing).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 18, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> Repetitive Strain Injury. It often happens when you do something repeatedly for a long time (e.g. typing, moving a mouse, and cubing).



Oh... I wonder how many cubers have RSI? I don't think I have that...


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 18, 2013)

i don't really get RSI but my hands definately i feel something strange when i stop after a long day of cubing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2013)

*Round 275 Results*​

Dylan (Roux)	19.58
PianoCube	19.87
AlexByard	21.35
Genesis	22.07
Schmidt	23.18
cowabunga	23.43
god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	23.52
blokpoi	24.03
Mike Hughey	24.44
guinepigs rock	26.89
JianhanC (OH)	27.95
sneaklyfox (OH)	28.53
Clarkeeyyy	33.73

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	16.94
TheWitcher	18.75
mDiPalma (ZZ)	19.29

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 21, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 276th round:

L2 R2 B D2 B2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 R2 U' R B' R' D B' R2 D' R F2
U' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R' F2 U R2 U B' F' R D U
B' R2 F D2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R D U L D F2 L2 R B U2
F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L F' R' B F2 U F L B F'
U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 D B2 L' D U' B L2 D' R2 D2 L B'
F' L B R' B D' F' B D F2 R2 B2 D2 F R2 U2 L2 F D2 F2
U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 B' R2 D R' U B F U' R U
L2 B2 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U L2 B2 D2 R' B L' B' R B F2 L2 U' L
U R2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 B F2 R' B' L' D' B2 F' L B U2
F' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 U R D2 B F2 U L F' D L
U2 B2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 L2 F' U' B2 U B' L' D U' B R' F
D' R2 B' L' F' U2 R U L2 F U L2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 U B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 276
21.22
20.06, 23.47, 23.05, 21.09, 20.89, 21.64, 22.02, 19.08, (18.99), (24.60), 20.42, 20.50

Awesome for me, but I think it was partially because of easy scrambles. It felt like these should have easily been sub-20 for me, but I kept messing up.

Oh, and sorry for being late this round with the results and scrambles - I wasn't able to get to my spreadsheet to tabulate the results yesterday. I hope to close this round at the normal time on Monday, though, so this round will be shorter than usual.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 276
*21.57*

19.86, 21.08, 21.29, (23.83), 19.94, 21.66, 23.46, 22.39, 20.13, 22.98, 22.87, (18.42)


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 18, 2013)

Round 276
Average: 19.53

17.37, 21.02, 18.21, 19.74, 19.51, 17.03, 18.68+, 24.61, (26.47), 19.89, 19.24, (17.02)

Yeah  One more to go (again).


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 19, 2013)

Round 276
Alumni

Average: 18.69
16.94, 18.74, 18.63, 15.82, 17.44, (22.76), (15.05), 20.84, 19.58, 19.35, 18.29, 21.28


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jan 19, 2013)

*Round 276*

*Round 276
Average: 26.44*

24.58, 26.25, (1:04.64), 30.40, 26.00, 21.86, 31.41, 29.60, (21.27), 26.14, 22.65, 25.53



Spoiler



*Sunday*
Round 268
Average: 29.04

33.77, 28.10, 31.65, 35.25, 25.72, 26.68, 32.05, 24.15, (33.83), (21.09), 25.97, 30.23

Round 269
Average: 23.37 

23.04, 25.14, 22.50, 22.22, 21.73, 21.90, (20.63), 27.38, 21.33, 24.68, (28.48), 23.78

Between rounds 268 and 269 I got a new PB AO12 of 23.23

*Monday*
Round 270
Average: 25.67

27.40, 27.13, (20.61), 27.53, 24.74, 25.10, 23.46, 24.54, 28.62, 22.23, 26.91, (29.96)

Round 271
Average: 26.07

31.00, 25.49, 22.84, 26.40, 23.58, 24.34, 23.91, 29.07, 27.71, 26.39, (28.59 DNF), (22.40)

*Wednesday*
Round 272
Average: 26.78

27.47, 26.68, 26.40, (43.52), 27.96, 26.75, 27.47, 23.95, 28.38, 28.64, 24.18, (23.93)

Round 273
Average: 29.25

(25.72 DNF), 30.05, 35.78, (22.20), 23.97 +2, 33.40, 25.64, 25.87, 26.49, 31.26, 33.68, 24.41

*Saturday*
Round 274 
Average: 24.99

24.81, (22.05), 22.24, (36.30), 25.99, 25.11, 22.95, 23.17, 25.84, 27.32, 25.77, 26.72

Round 275
Average: 27.18

30.36, (33.53), (22.82), 24.31, 28.15, 26.54, 25.20, 26.68, 31.15, 23.89, 27.05, 28.50


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 19, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 276 : *24.70* (σ = 2.01)

22.44, 27.05, 22.15, (21.38), 25.96, 27.15, 22.94, 26.18, 24.80, (27.16), 23.55, 24.75


----------



## Dylan (Jan 19, 2013)

Requesting to skip a round whilst my hand heals, not allowed to cube for at least 4 days


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 276 (3x3 on 4x4)

Average: 19.21

Times: 18.22, 18.59, (29.65), 17.40, 19.07, 18.60, 20.84, 18.19, 23.92, (14.95), 16.79, 20.52

Comment: This time I used my 4x4 that Florian modded.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 276
Average:23.21
23.74, 23.27, (28.23), 26.68, 22.39, 25.98, (17.42), 21.51, 21.88,21.87, 22.19, 22.62
Bad average


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2013)

275: 19.72 21.50 22.66 19.69 21.15 17.25 15.91 21.77 20.65 20.11 23.69 17.94 = 20.24276: 18.91 19.94 19.03 20.36 20.11 19.11 26.46 23.52 21.55 25.90 45.06 20.97 = 21.70

I warmed up with the 275 and then started nicely on 276, but lots of flipped edge in the F2L and a POP made it a horrible ending. I am HOPING to finally get below 20 next time


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 20, 2013)

Round 276: 
Mean: 24.75

23.72, 27.75, 21.04, 22.05, 27.47, 24,46, 27.06, 20.29, 24.62, 24.35, 26.53, 26.17
I have not gotten as much practice as normally should. I was stuck in tekkit for a couple of days <.<


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 276, OH

21.62, 28.01, 27.35, 19.59, 19.08, 28.29, 21.31, 19.23, 31.11, 23.27, 25.04, 34.78 = 24.48

19.08 easy ZBLL, and 20.04 avg5 too. so close.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2013)

*Round 276 Results*​

god of rubic 2 (3x3 on 4x4)	19.21
PianoCube	19.53
Mike Hughey	21.22
cowabunga	21.57
AvGalen	21.7
Genesis	23.21
JianhanC (OH)	24.48
Schmidt	24.7
Antikrister	24.75
Brian Kremer	26.44

PianoCube is (once again) only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	18.69

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 24, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 277th round:

D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' D U2 F R2 B U2 F R U'
L2 F' U L U2 F' D B R' B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 D L2 D
R D2 B2 D2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' R B2 L' F' D' R' U L2 D2
B2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 R' D' F R' U' F R2 B R U'
D2 F2 L F2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D B F2 R2 D' U F' D B
B L2 B L D' L2 D' F D R2 F2 B2 R' B2 R D2 R' F2 R' D2
B2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D2 U' F L2 U2 R' F2 L D F U
F' U F' U R' B2 U' D F2 B U2 D2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2
L2 R U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L D2 L U L2 D' U2 B' L' R' D F'
U2 B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U L' F' R' U' L' U' B2 L U' B'
B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F U2 B F2 R2 F' L B' U F U B' D U F' R'
U2 F' D2 B2 F U2 F R2 F L' D' F2 R' D F L R2 D' L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 277
23.19
24.61, 20.41, 25.05, 23.16, 25.76, 22.51, 21.18, (27.42), (18.68), 25.46, 23.64, 20.11

I'm so inconsistent these days - lots of 25+ solves, but also usually some good ones. This average didn't have many good ones. But at Dixon last weekend, I had 3 of my 10 solves sub-20.

Arnaud, I'm trying to prove you wrong in your prediction about my sub-20 3x3x3 vs. sub-2:00 5x5x5 race. I just had a 2:12.85 average in competition last weekend on 5x5x5, and I'm averaging about that at home too. All I ever do of 5x5x5 is 5 solves per week, yet I keep improving. But I never improve on 3x3x3.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 277
Average = 20.73
17.96, 24.36, (16.03), 22.35, 24.88, 18.53, 19.61, 20.16, 17.70, 20.19, (27.18), 21.57

I am upset with this average, the times were extremely inconsistent. And i missed last round.


----------



## thatkid (Jan 21, 2013)

Round 277

*Average - 18.46*

19.12, 14.07, 23.46, 17.67, 14.14, 23.45, 17.55, 17.76, 15.98, 17.30, 18.16, 23.73

fluke


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 277 (OH)
Average: 28.66
25.06, 29.33, 31.13, 32.15, 25.94, (33.94), 25.86, 27.96, 26.98, 31.18, 31.00, (23.91)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 277 (OH)
Average: 29.15
26.60, 31.70, 31.97, 31.99, 28.92, 25.75, 30.11, (32.60), 29.77, 28.70, 25.99, (20.60)

My hands hurt....


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 277 (ZZ) Average: 24.372
31.209, 24.728, 22.689, 23.560, 26.544, 24.663, 23.601, (20.344), 24.233, 22.081, 20.416, (31.256)


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 277

Alumni 

Session Average: 17.37
σ: 1.94
Best Time: 13.92
Worst Time: 19.65
Individual Times:
15.40, 18.86, 17.48, 15.43, 19.46, 17.75, 16.48, (19.65), 16.88, 19.46, 16.53, (13.92)


----------



## Genesis (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 277
Average:23.59 =(
22.47, 27.14, 20.76, 22.41, (27.79), 21.50, 26.22, 23.58, 24.01, 24.03, 23.76, (20.59)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 22, 2013)

round 277 average 31.30
29.10, 28.02, 21.95, 29.47, 30.38, 27.60, 26.86, 28.99, 32.84, DNF, 39.00, 40.71


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 22, 2013)

Round 276
Average: 20.50

19.31, 20.66, 20.31, 19.11, 21.26, 19.06, 19.19, 21.43, 24.70, (27.17), 20.00, (15.82)

And there I failed graduating again...
If only the 24 or 27 solves had been sub 19.70


----------



## Dylan (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round 277*

I tried to average with RSI, very trippy solves. Very. 

Method: Roux

Average: *20.23*

Times: 23.94, (*11.86*), 22.69, 16.73, 17.48, 18.03, 24.22, 22.40, 16.33, 22.11, (*25.08*), 18.33

Other: No music, messed up Zhanchi, RSI. Yay.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 277, OH

21.66, 21.91, 26.09, 22.99, 21.79, 27.68, 24.93, 23.99, 25.16, 26.15, 28.11, 31.29 = 24.88


----------



## TheWitcher (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 277
Alumni

Average: 18.38
20.21, (20.78), 18.89, (13.90), 18.27, 17.24, 19.73, 17.23, 18.25, 19.12, 17.98, 16.90


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 277 (OH)
Average: 29.08
30.21, 30.38, (32.44), 26.25, 30.08, 29.38, 32.07, 31.13, 26.57, 26.67, 28.07, (23.50)

Uh huh... should have warmed up.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 23, 2013)

Round 277
*22.04*

24.93, 21.86, 25.07, 22.26, 20.38, 22.65, 21.64, 19.05, 20.87, 21.73, (27.13), (17.47)

Tired hands...


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 23, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 277 : 22.54 (σ = 1.72)

19.11, 23.68, 22.86, 20.80, 21.06, 23.77, 25.18, 23.84, 20.34, 25.13, 23.50, 20.43

I was hoping for no counting sup-25's


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 24, 2013)

*Round 277
**23.99*

23.72, 25.53, 25.53, 23.53, [21.39], 23.13, 23.98, 27.47, 22.75, 21.39, [29.48], 22.83

Weird that I got the same decimals three times in a row xD
Ohh, and 21.39 two times also <.<


----------



## Dylan (Jan 24, 2013)

Antikrister said:


> *Round 277
> **23.99*
> 
> 23.72, 25.53, 25.53, 23.53, [21.39], 23.13, 23.98, 27.47, 22.75, 21.39, [29.48], 22.83
> ...



I count two double times O.O


----------



## Mikel (Jan 24, 2013)

*18.97*
Round 277
Alumni

23.96, 22.96, 17.66, 17.11, 17.63, 20.52, 16.61, 20.11, (26.65), (14.66), 17.05, 16.08


----------



## omer (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 277, my first round 

*Average: 27.03*

25.03, 25.09, 25.21, 24.75, 27.20, 28.43, 26.73, 30.83, 30.47, 22.59, 29.19, 28.19

This is an avg12 PB 
I don't think I'll be graduating any time soon, I've only done 3 sub-20 solves my whole life (16, 18, 18).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2013)

*Round 277 Results*​

thatkid	18.46
Dylan (Roux)	20.23
PianoCube	20.50
AlexByard	20.73
cowabunga	22.04
Schmidt	22.54
Mike Hughey	23.19
Genesis	23.59
Antikrister	23.99
SAICubed	24.37
JianhanC (OH)	24.88
omer	27.03
sneaklyfox (OH)	28.66
Yuxuibbs (OH)	29.15
guinepigs rock	31.30

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	17.37
TheWitcher	18.38
Mikel	18.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 25, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 28, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 278th round:

F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 F' L U L' R B' L2 B2 F L' U'
L2 R2 B U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 L D2 F U' B2 L R2 U2 F R2
D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U' R' U2 L2 B2 F D R' B2 F2 D
U L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U B' L U2 F' L B' D R' U2
B' L2 B U2 R2 U2 R2 B F2 U2 B' D' R' F' R' F U2 B2 F' D
L2 R2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 B2 L D' B' D F' R F2 D2 U2
L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 L F' D' L2 F' R' F R D U'
B2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B' F' U2 F U' B2 F L D' L F' D' L F'
U B' R2 D' F' U' B L D' R' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B R2 F L2
D B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R F2 R L2 F' R2 F L2 B' L2 B' D2 B2 L2
D2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B L F' U' L' F' R B D' U2
D' F U2 F' U F2 D' R F U' F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 D2


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 25, 2013)

Round 278

Average: *23.11*

21.09, 26.85, (29.84), 24.95, 23.89, 24.82, 25.22, 19.44, 21.44, 20.02, 23.75, (18.71)


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 26, 2013)

Round 278
Alumni

Average: 16.49

(14.65), 16.24, 15.95, 14.77, 15.67, (20.04), 15.60, 16.62, 16.87, 17.94, 18.35, 16.85


----------



## Genesis (Jan 26, 2013)

Round 278
Average:22.33
23.14, 26.58, 25.31, (14.78), 18.59, 16.51, (28.12), 18.87, 21.80, 22.94, 23.95, 25.61


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 26, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 278 : *23.68* (σ = 2.40)

25.53, 20.38, 25.96, 24.34, 27.90, 22.66, 24.75, 23.06, 21.11, 16.40, 21.22, 27.78



Spoiler: All.Over.The.Place



16+: 1
17+: 0
18+: 0
19+: 0
20+: 1
21+: 2
22+: 1
23+: 1
24+: 2
25+: 2
26+: 0
27+: 2


----------



## Antikrister (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278 *22.54 *s (σ = 2.37)

21.30, 23.44, 27.95, 20.21, 19.87, (18.00), 20.96, 23.14, 22.75, 24.19, (36.29), 21.63

18:00 is my second fastest solve ever! Fastest non-lucky.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278
*21.29*

21.58, 22.48, 24.90, (15.92), 19.51, 21.76, 20.61, 18.34, (25.31), 22.13, 19.60, 21.94


----------



## omer (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278
Average: *30.14*

31.45, 32.18, 29.54, 24.42, 49.32, 28.38, 47.73, 30.62, 22.64, 25.59, 25.69, 25.77

Messed up most of the first solves... without those 49 and 47 this would have been an average average (27.68).
I really shouldn't do this while tired :\


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278
Average: 19.21

17.37, 18.07, 22.77, 16.46, (23.45), 19.81, (15.18), 19.50, 18.84, 20.29, 18.79, 20.18

I think I performs bad under pressure. I could have graduated last round, but failed. Today however, I didn't really cared about what I got, and as a result I got an 1.29 sec faster average.
Seems like it might take a long time before I graduate :/


----------



## ajayd (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278
Average: 20:07
Shockingly bad average, for my recent standards
21.48, 21.71, (13.70), 19.03, 17.65, 23.32, (24.03), 21.33, 23.11, 15.81, 15.69, 21.56
best a03:16.79
best ao5:19.39
pb single at least


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 27, 2013)

Round 278

Average = 21.00
(27.38), 19.66, 18.98, (12.55), 23.83, 25.28, 20.49, 18.29, 17.73, 20.64, 22.68, 22.40

Shockingly inconsistent, that's what i get for my first solves of the day.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 278

23.56, 24.50, 20.79, 19.55, 22.38, 38.15, 23.96, 30.74, 20.90, 22.78, 35.84, 29.20 = 25.47


----------



## Dylan (Jan 28, 2013)

*Round 278*

RSI is meh. Hurt like hell sovling.

Method: Roux

Average: *18.81*

Times: 17.00, 16.07, 20.44, 19.26, 19.27, 20.47, 19.22, 18.82, 18.01, *(20.63)*, *(15.60)*, 19.52

Other: Netsky, sticky zhanchi on the outside (not what you think )

After Notes: Best ever roux avg! Yay


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 278

17.90, 21.14, 20.08, 16.02, 17.79, 33.36, 21.93, 18.95, 20.10, 22.04, 20.79, 21.17

session avg: *20.19* (σ = 1.54)


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 278 Average: 27.119
27.224, 23.136, 27.121, 24.952, 26.313, 29.808, 24.656, (22.968), (34.133), 26.809, 27.095, 34.079

Thoughts: Just an overall bad average, i kept getting bad EO lines and my turning was inaccurate which then led to multiple bad solves hopefully i will do better next time.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2013)

Round 278
24.78
28.29, 25.74, 29.08, 23.27, 24.02, 22.94, 21.50, (43.33), 25.86, 21.00, 26.10, (20.63)

Ridiculous. I guess I shouldn't do these as a break between marathon BLD solves, huh? On the 43.33, I forgot an OLL, and kept trying to figure it out. I guess I had already really given up on the average by then.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2013)

*Round 278 Results*​

Dylan (Roux)	18.81
PianoCube	19.21
ajayd	20.07
ONikolay	20.19
AlexByard	21.00
cowabunga	21.29
Genesis	22.33
Antikrister	22.54
CheesePuffs	23.11
Schmidt	23.68
Mike Hughey	24.78
JianhanC (OH)	25.47
SAICubed	27.12
omer	30.14

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	16.49

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 28, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 31, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 279th round:

U' D' F' U' B L' D2 F L' F2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 F' D2 L2 U2
D2 U2 R D2 R' F2 R B2 F2 R F2 U B' R' U2 R F L2 B2 F2
R' F' R' U F2 B' L' D R' F' B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2
B' U B' D' F D R' B' U F2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 B2 R F2 R'
L2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U R2 U2 B' R' F2 L' R' D U2 L2 U2 F
U2 L2 R2 B D2 B D2 U2 F D2 L D' F2 L' D' B F2 U R' F U
B2 L2 F2 L2 D L2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 R B' L' F U B D' B' L' D2
R' U2 B R F' L' B D' R' D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2
R2 F L B2 D' B D L' D' R' D2 R F2 D2 R B2 R2 L' B2 L
R' L B U2 F R F2 R' D2 B' U2 D2 B2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U L2
U F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 L R B' D U' F2 L' F' L R2
B R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F U2 L2 F L2 R F2 U' F R2 F D2 U' B R2


----------



## khoavo12 (Jan 29, 2013)

Alumni - Round 279

Session Average: 17.01
σ: 2.30
Best Time: 14.12
Worst Time: 21.07
Individual Times:
(14.12), 18.12, 15.40, 19.79, 17.48, 15.84, 19.22, 17.27, 17.17, (21.07), 14.27, 15.52


----------



## Genesis (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 279
Average: 23.13
21.33, 26.74, 20.32, 21.73, (18.82), 23.13, 24.69, (27.97), 25.36, 19.49, 25.12, 23.42


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 29, 2013)

Round 279

15.38, 19.20, 17.12, 17.14, 16.00, 19.91, 15.92, 22.09, 15.66, 21.67, 22.76, 19.88

session avg: *18.46* (σ = 2.40)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 29, 2013)

ONikolay said:


> Round 279
> 
> 15.38, 19.20, 17.12, 17.14, 16.00, 19.91, 15.92, 22.09, 15.66, 21.67, 22.76, 19.88
> 
> session avg: *18.46* (σ = 2.40)



Awesome average!


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 29, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Awesome average!



It's sarcasm? 

Отправлено с моего GT-I9100 через Tapatalk


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 30, 2013)

Round 279
*23.12*

23.92, 21.37, 24.23, 18.98, 22.00, 24.80, (25.36), (18.92), 25.08, 22.55, 23.34, 24.88


----------



## Dylan (Jan 30, 2013)

ONikolay said:


> It's sarcasm?
> 
> Отправлено с моего GT-I9100 через Tapatalk



No? it was a compliment


----------



## Dylan (Jan 30, 2013)

*Round 279*

Hand = fixed!

Method: Roux

Average: *17.58*

Times: *(21.67)*, 18.06, 15.44, 15.96, 21.28, 16.39, 17.49, 16.73, *(14.85)*, 19.51, 14.93, 20.01

Other: No music, on Skype, Zhanchi and will be fun!

After Notes: Broke my PB again!


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 30, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 279 : *23.61* (σ = 1.78)

23.52, 21.78, 19.03, 25.81, 21.91, 26.81, 23.47, 24.46, 29.13, 21.80, 24.47, 22.02


----------



## SAICubed (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 279 Average: 24.050

Method: ZZ

Individual times: 23.511, (29.184), 25.486, 24.313, 23.294, 27.737, 21.000, (20.967), 23.537, 22.312, 25.848, 23.457

Thoughts: Definitely better then last week this is about a second under what i normally average so i'm pretty happy with this since the lots of practicing i have been doing lately is beginning to pay off hopefully next round i can get a 23 average!


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 279
Average: 20.94

16.96, 16.91, 28.54, (DNF), 19.24, 24.36, 18.72, 18.99, 23.85, (16.64), 20.95, 20.83

My times, they are ALL OVER THE PLACE!

I suddenly forgot some OLLs in two of the solves, and forgot to do PLL in the 4th solve. This average is definitely one of my biggest cubing related ":fp" in a long time.


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 279

Average - 21.69
21.54, 24.67, 24.97, 15.38, 23.54, 22.70, 23.45, 19.78, (DNF), 19.12, 21.78, (13.68)

Only 3x3 speed solves i have done since the last round, been working on BLD alot, really loving it at the moment. It's quite depressing getting on to PLL at 8 seconds and just not turning the cube fast at all.


----------



## hfsdo (Jan 31, 2013)

round 279

avg: 28.36
31.03, 31.09, 24.28, 26.00, 30.41, 27.02, 28.19, 33.75, 25.33, 27.25, 26.91, 30.41


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 279: *22.85*

20.82, 22.29, 23.48, 18.62, 23.00, 25.75, (17.40), 20.71, 25.26, 25.47, (25.77), 23.12

man, i derped hard at the end lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2013)

Round 279
22.47
22.80, 22.36, (20.54), 20.64, 22.04, 23.52, 22.46, 22.16, 23.85, 21.46, 23.37, (25.60)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2013)

*Round 279 Results*​

Dylan (Roux)	17.58
ONikolay	18.46
PianoCube	20.94
AlexByard	21.69
Mike Hughey	22.47
aznanimedude	22.85
cowabunga	23.12
Genesis	23.13
Schmidt	23.61
SAICubed	24.05
hfsdo	28.36

Dylan is only one round away from graduating with Roux - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	17.01

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 31, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 4, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 280th round:

U2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U F2 R' D B U F' R F2 U' F D'
F2 U' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D' L' B' F' D' R' F' L U' R F'
D2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 B' D' B2 L2 B2 L' D R U
R U2 D2 F2 D' F' U R2 L B U' L2 D L2 D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2
U2 B2 U2 R D2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' U L2 F' U L' B' R' B2 D
R2 F2 D' B2 R2 B2 D' U B2 D2 U' F' L2 D2 L D R' D2 U' F' D'
B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' D2 R2 F' L2 B' R' B R' F2 D' L U
R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 D' U2 F2 U R B D2 F' U R2 B U' L B2
F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 U B2 L F2 L' B' R F L' F' L R2
B2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 B L2 D2 L F2 U' R' D2 F' D' U2
F2 R2 U' R L' F' D' R F U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R L2 B2 R
L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 R' U B2 U2 F2 R D' B2 U B


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 1, 2013)

Round 280

16.85, 17.27 (PLL Skip), 15.41, 17.86, 17.55, 21.73 (G-Perm), 18.85, 20.18 (N-Perm), 16.40, 20.70, 18.82, 16.36

current avg12: *18.08* (σ = 1.52)

so close... I must learn N and G perm


----------



## Genesis (Feb 1, 2013)

Round 280
Average: 22.79
(18.54), 25.08, 26.26, 22.83, 22.61, 19.46, 22.03, 22.86, 21.72, 21.57, (26.27), 23.47


----------



## TheWitcher (Feb 1, 2013)

Round 280
Alumni

Average: 18.73

17.19, 18.82, 16.74, 17.14, (15.75), 19.61, 18.86, 22.08, (25.74), 19.45, 17.46, 19.93


----------



## SAICubed (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 280 ZZ Average: 24.984

Individual times: 21.360, (28.769), (20.968), 21.240, 27.713, 23.769, 24.873, 28.456, 27.384, 25.976, 21.984, 27.080

Thoughts: Not a bad average but it should have been a lot better. It felt like i would get a good solve then bad good then bad etc.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 280
Avreage: 23.01

29.15, 22.12, 20.11, 26.73, 19.37, 20.89, 18.67, (30.46), 21.76, 22.51+, (18.29), 28.83

I don't even...
Right before this, I did an ao100 with 3 sup 24 solves, and here I got 4 -_-


----------



## CuberPT (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 280

Average 26.86

28.35, 27.57, (19.96), (29.75), 26.38, 24.73, 26.80, 27.45, 29.33, 29.29, 27.29, 25.64


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 2, 2013)

Round 280
*22.00*

(23.81), 20.76, 22.37, 21.90, 20.52, 23.55, 19.96, 22.70, 21.83, (17.77), 23.57, 22.81


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 2, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 280 : *24.45* (σ = 1.83)

25.19, 28.22, 24.63, 26.13, 26.81, 24.96, 19.61, 25.88, 23.52, 20.46, 23.69, 23.25

Remember to warm up first!
The first 5 PLL's were U's (which makes this even more sad) The 5th was a wrong OLL so I did another OLL to get to the U PLL.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 2, 2013)

*Round 280*

All over the place

Method: Roux

Average: *20.00*

Times: 24.64, 21.62, 17.38, *(26.20)*, 18.67, 26.06, *(15.64)*, 18.92, 23.36, 16.11, 17.53, 15.70

Other: Music, Zhanchi

After Notes: So annoyed at it not being sub-20.


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 280
Method ZZ 
Average : 22.03
Results :
26.12, (34.47), 22.78, (15.48), 17.78, 23.52, 16.82, 18.55, 17.65, 23.65, 22.38, 31.08
Comments : Pretty lucky with some sub-20 solves other than that terrible average !!! and seriously unstable times. I was sub-20 with CFOP lol but then I switched not sub-20 anymore XD


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 280

Average = 21.08
24.21, 21.82, 21.12, 22.55, 20.84, 24.68, 16.13, 15.86, 17.17, 20.20, 22.20, 24.58


----------



## Antikrister (Feb 3, 2013)

Round 280

Average: *23.83 *

26.91, 24.53, 18.72, 24.94, 21.63, 21.25, 25.94, 20.05, 25.44, 26.13, 29.52, 21.50


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 280
23.27
23.92, 21.52, 25.53, 24.07, 22.01, (19.24), 24.62, (27.54), 23.37, 20.91, 26.83, 19.91

So many terrible solves - lots of mistakes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2013)

*Round 280 Results*​

ONikolay	18.08
TheWitcher	18.73
Dylan (Roux)	20.00
AlexByard	21.08
cowabunga	22.00
Xyphos	22.03
Genesis	22.79
PianoCube	23.01
Mike Hughey	23.27
Antikrister	23.83
Schmidt	24.45
SAICubed	24.98
CuberPT	26.86

ONikolay is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

TheWitcher	18.73

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 7, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 281st round:

F2 L2 F L2 F' U2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2 R D' B2 D2 L U2 R B' U F'
D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' U' L2 R' F' U R2 D' R' B'
D R2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U' L2 U L' D' L F R' D2 U2 F' D R' U
B U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R D' B' L2 D U F2 U2 L2 F
F2 L' U2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 F L R' F2 L U' F
D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 R2 D' B' U' L U R F2 D' B2 F
D2 U2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B D R B' U' R2 D L2 F2 D2
F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B L2 R2 F U R F L' B' R2 U2 F' L' U
R' D B U2 L D L' D F2 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2
L' F' U2 R2 L2 U' R B' D F' U' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 D L2 F2 R2 D
B2 F2 R2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 D2 F2 R F U' L D' U2 L D' R2 U'
U2 L' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 F L D U R' F D2 U F2 L'


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 281

Average - 19.25
18.35, (33.55), 18.48, 19.21, 20.52, 18.64, 16.83, 18.49, 18.50, (16.86), 19.36, 24.08

I have no idea what happened on the 2nd solve.... Oh well, first sub-20 of the race for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 281
22.47
21.63, (28.45), 24.50, 22.35, 21.60, 24.64, 18.85, 22.20, (16.41), 27.88, 20.48, 20.56

A little better this time, but still some disastrous solves.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 4, 2013)

Round 281
Average: 20.73

18.17, 22.62, 21.84, (24.44), 21.44, 21.90, 17.68, (16.63), 20.76, 19.65, 20.83, 22.45

Meh...


----------



## Dylan (Feb 5, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 280 Results*​
> 
> ONikolay	18.08
> TheWitcher	18.73
> ...



Something about leaving this thread made me slightly sad when I saw I needed another sub-20 to graduate the other day, now I can carry on for at least 3 more rounds.


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 5, 2013)

Round 281
*21.33*

20.06, 19.86, 20.50, 20.75, 22.30, 22.96, 20.73, (26.18), 21.61, 23.94, (19.33), 20.59


----------



## cannon4747 (Feb 6, 2013)

*Round 281*
*avg: 18.29
*
1: 17.23
2: (27.96) (ugh... f2l messup followed by oll fail...)
3: 17.70
4: 18.59
5: 18.87
6: 19.17
7: 18.16
8: 16.55
9: 16.65
10: 16.39
11: (14.99)
12: 17.17

umm... dang... except for that fail 27.96, this looks like a racing to sub-15 average... one of my best in a while... I'm honestly suprised lol


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 6, 2013)

Round 281

16.18, 18.47, 18.92, 19.98, 17.98, 20.12, 16.98, 16.95, 15.82, 18.38, 16.05, 20.82

session avg: *18.00* (σ = 1.45)

With 280 rounds, I learned 2 N-perm and 2 G-perm and in 281 round none needed. Dropped other G-Perm, which I don't know.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 6, 2013)

Round 281

Ave: 21.69

24.33, 22.65, 22.77, 28.40+, 18.31, 20.20, 21.67, 19.77, 14.75, 24.34, 21.71, 21.17


Well... I thought I'd return to this thread after a long hiatus to practice for an upcoming comp. I don't know why or how but I beat just about every 3x3 PB I have in this round alone!!! Especially the FULL STEP sub 15!! WoOooooOoOOo!!!


----------



## Genesis (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 281
Average: 22.59
19.58,(31.04),22.90,19.81,24.02,23.91,27.00,23.82,23.23,20.78,(17.65),20.80


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2013)

*Round 281 Results*​

ONikolay	18.00
cannon4747	18.29
AlexByard	19.25
PianoCube	20.73
cowabunga	21.33
kbrune	21.69
Mike Hughey	22.47
Genesis	22.59

Congratulations to ONikolay, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 11, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 282nd round:

D L2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 D B2 D R' D2 R B' D' F' L' F2 R2 U'
F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 U R F2 L' U' F2 U' L' B' L2 R
L F2 U2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' U' R B' L2 D2 L D R B' R
L2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U' R2 U L R U F D' L2 F' D' L' B'
F' D2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 R2 F D B2 D2 R' B2 F R2 U2 F
R' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 R' U F2 R' D2 L' F' U' B D B
F2 D2 R' F2 L B2 R D2 R' B2 R' D' F' R2 U F R' B' L' D' U
D' L2 D' B2 D' U L2 B2 F2 U F2 L D' L' F' R' F2 D B U B'
F2 B' U2 R U' F B U2 D R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B'
L U' B2 R' U2 F D R U L D2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U B2
B2 F2 L2 R2 U R2 D B2 L2 R2 U L D' F2 U F' U2 L' F D'
U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 B' R2 U2 B U2 L D L B' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 282
22.11
22.10, 24.68, (18.54), 20.25, 21.79, 20.12, (26.92), 20.88, 24.44, 20.62, 21.32, 24.89

Better than last time, but still too many bad solves.


----------



## AlexByard (Feb 7, 2013)

Round 282

Average = 20.56
22.89, 23.50, 18.76, 19.71, 18.81, 19.50, 19.70, 22.95, 19.76, (25.29), 19.98, (17.67)

Not happy with this....


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 282
ZZ method
Average : 24.92
22.18, 24.53, 25.64, 27.90, 26.42, 24.47, 25.35, 25.37, 23.29, 24.06, (28.63), (22.16)


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 282

25.77, 16.15, 13.25, 16.40, 19.91, 16.80, 19.00, 18.14, 19.14, 18.31, 15.09, 19.59

current avg12: *17.85* (σ = 1.64)

I know all PLL now, but this avg make me sad. First solve epic fail in f2l and pll


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 282
Avreage: 19.50
(27.89), 18.67, 19.47, (17.36), 17.85, 20.61, 21.29, 19.53, 17.82, 20.47, 17.69, 21.58

I think this is my 7th sub 20 average here. Why does it have to be so hard to get 3 in a row?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 8, 2013)

PianoCube said:


> I think this is my 7th sub 20 average here. Why does it have to be so hard to get 3 in a row?



So when you finally do get the third one, you can cheer louder.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Round 282 - Alumni

Session Average: 16.84
σ: 1.83
Best Time: 13.89
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:
17.00, 16.40, 16.52, (13.89), 16.25, 17.05, 17.15, 19.10, 19.04, (19.19), 15.82, 14.09


----------



## Genesis (Feb 9, 2013)

Round 282
Average:21.94
24.07, 21.63, (27.13), (19.17), 24.45, 19.53, 24.24, 22.53, 20.91, 19.70, 21.15, 21.23
I never improve =(


----------



## Antikrister (Feb 11, 2013)

Mean: *22.97*

Individual times:
20.86, 18.64, (32.86), (17.92), 25.47, 22.48, 23.07, 20.14, 22.56, 24.99, 24.37, 27.15

I'm back baby! Some nice times, a lot of lockey solves in the end tough.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2013)

*Round 282 Results*​

PianoCube	19.50
AlexByard	20.56
Genesis	21.94
Mike Hughey	22.11
Antikrister	22.97
Xyphos	24.92

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	16.84
ONikolay	17.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 14, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 283rd round:

U' L' B R U' F' U' R' F U F2 U F2 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D
F U2 L F R F B R' D L D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 D R2
U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F' U L R' B L B2 R2 D' R2
B' R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' B' D' U' B U2 B L F'
R' B' D F D' R D R F' R' U2 R B2 R' L' B2 D2 B2 R
F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 R2 D R' B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D
U' R' D B R' L' D2 B U' B2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2
D2 L2 B L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R D' U2 B D2 F U L D2 U'
U2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U R2 B' L B2 D U2 B2 L2 D
B2 L' B' L' U F' U D2 R2 L D2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2
L2 F2 R D2 R U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D U F L' D2 B L2 B U'
D L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D L' B' L2 F2 R' D U2 B U' R'


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 12, 2013)

*Round 283*
*Event *: 2H ZZ
*Average*:22.86 
*Results *:
21.75, 21.85, 21.63, (28.33), (19.23), 27.20, 23.14, 24.55, 28.31, 19.65, 19.71, 20.78

Looks like I claimed last place last round  . Results are better this round but still not better than my CFOP average butI've been with ZZ for 1&1/2 month. anyway got some high 20s there cause I wasn't/can't look ahead while solving.Got some sub-20s  but too bad they were just 19s and whenever I get a sub-20 solve with ZZ I always go like "how the hell did I do that" lol.


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 283
Avreage: 19.38

21.43+, 20.22, (22.05), 20.76, 21.59, 16.69, (14.07), 19.76, 19.27, 15.18, 19.43+, 19.57

Solve 1-5: Everything is slower than 20 sec.
Solve 6-12: Everything is faster than 20 sec.

I thought it would be a bad average after the first five solves. I were wrong.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 283
21.39
22.77, 25.17, (25.40), 20.28, 25.20, (17.69), 20.39, 22.48, 18.76, 18.66, 18.36, 21.86

Wow, much better. During that streak of 18's, I felt like I could do no wrong. Best AO5: 19.27. If only it weren't for those three 25's at the beginning...

Edit: Looks like it must just be the scrambles - PianoCube got very similar results (but better overall).


----------



## Neimster (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 283
Event: 2H
Average: 22.34
St. Dev: 2.73
22.07, 23.78, 22.62, 23.12, 20.21, 19.81, 22.45, 23.47, 23.26, (18.70), 22.57, (30.21)

A really good average for me, considering I've been happy with 23.xx Ao12's lately. It would've been all sub-25 singles if it weren't for that last, terrible solve. Overall, I'm really happy with this average as my first entry into the race.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Round 283
Alumni

Session Average: 17.01
σ: 1.37
Best Time: 14.80
Worst Time: 18.09
Individual Times:
(18.09), 18.05, 15.16, 18.05, 18.05, 17.83, 17.76, 15.90, 17.71, (14.80), 15.65, 15.90


----------



## Genesis (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 282
Average:23.48
23.49, 21.64, 22.66, 20.25, 25.59, (19.99), 20.42, 25.28, 25.26, (26.79), 25.23, 24.96


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 282, OH

28.19, 36.22, 27.85, 30.08, 23.84, 18.85, 33.44, 31.74, 22.35, 27.87, 34.77, 26.09 = 28.62


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 13, 2013)

Round 283

18.77, 17.00, 21.46, 18.98, 19.15, 16.83, 18.40, 16.26, 14.25, 14.35, 17.79, 19.50

current avg12: *17.70* (σ = 1.60)


----------



## Username (Feb 13, 2013)

Spoiler: Scrambles for the 283rd round:



1.U' L' B R U' F' U' R' F U F2 U F2 B2 D L2 F2 D' R2 D
2.F U2 L F R F B R' D L D' L2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 D R2
3.U2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F' U L R' B L B2 R2 D' R2
4.B' R2 F' D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' D' B' D' U' B U2 B L F'
5.R' B' D F D' R D R F' R' U2 R B2 R' L' B2 D2 B2 R
6.F R2 F' D2 B' L2 F L2 B' L2 R2 D R' B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 L' D
7.U' R' D B R' L' D2 B U' B2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2
8.D2 L2 B L2 B L2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R D' U2 B D2 F U L D2 U'
9.U2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R' U R2 B' L B2 D U2 B2 L2 D
10.B2 L' B' L' U F' U D2 R2 L D2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2
11.L2 F2 R D2 R U2 L D2 F2 L D2 B' D U F L' D2 B L2 B U'
12.D L2 F2 D B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 D L' B' L2 F2 R' D U2 B U' R'



My times: 
22.74
18.61
18.50
18.96
21.61
22.66
23.21
18.19
21.65
23.11
21.98
18.65

I haven't got time to calculate the average now, will do it tomorrow, probably (unless someone is bored and feels helpful)


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 13, 2013)

/\ Just being nice:
Average: 20.85 (σ = 1.93)

22.74, 18.61, 18.50, 18.96, 21.61, 22.66, 23.21, 18.19, 21.65, 23.11, 21.98, 18.65

18+: 5
19+: 0
20+: 0
21+: 3
22+: 2
23+: 2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2013)

*Round 283 Results*​

PianoCube	19.38
Username	20.85
Mike Hughey	21.39
Neimster	22.34
Xyphos	22.86
Genesis	23.48
JianhanC (OH)	28.62

PianoCube is (once again) only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

khoavo12	17.01
ONikolay	17.70

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 18, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 284th round:

D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U L D' B' U F' D' B F2 D' F'
U F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' U' R2 B D2 U F L' R B2 D B R
D2 B2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F' D2 F2 L2 U' R' D2 R B' F' R' D' B' F2
L2 B2 U2 L F2 U' L B R U' F' B2 D' F2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2
D' B D L B R2 L' U B' R' F' R2 L2 F R2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B2
R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D F D' U R' D2 B' L F2 U' L'
U2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 R' D F' L2 R D U2 F' U F'
R2 D R B2 L F L' U' F R L2 B2 R B2 D2 R' B2 R2 D2 B2
F' B' U' R' D L F' R D' R' L F2 L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 B2 R'
B' U2 D2 L' D' R' U L U' F' L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 D2 F'
F2 U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U B' D' F U' F2 L' F' R F2
D2 F2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R2 U2 B D L2 F R U' R2 B R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 15, 2013)

Round 284
22.96
21.59, 20.98, 24.26, 22.28, 22.52, 23.88, 23.12, (54.74), 21.96, 25.93, 23.05, (20.65)

No, the 54.74 wasn't a pop - I just forgot an OLL and couldn't bring myself to two-look it - I kept trying again and again. I eventually gave up when I messed the F2L up completely, but that took about 30 seconds.


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 16, 2013)

Round 284 - 3x3 on 4x4

Session Average: 20.08

24.02, 23.27, 21.09, 22.54, (13.39), 19.64, 14.72, 17.90, (25.05), 15.97, 23.19, 18.50


----------



## Username (Feb 16, 2013)

Round 284

21.30, 18.47, 25.38 :fp:, 19.83, 19.15, 17.22, 22.39, 20.74, 31.33 :fp:, 23.75, 20.87, 21.12 = 21.30

In this average, i had an a-perm, that took 5 seconds and the choppiest T-perm ever. Bad average for me


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 16, 2013)

Round 284(OH)

Average of 12: 21.86

19.46, (16.52), 21.79, 25.60, 19.06, 19.86, 23.90, 23.90, 20.92, 20.06, 24.05, (26.20)


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 16, 2013)

*Round 284*
*Average*:22.82 
*Results *:
22.48, 23.96, 19.88, 23.43, (18.38), (26.74), 22.77, 21.40, 24.27, 23.91, 22.02, 24.07

Wow round 283 finished sooner than I expected lol. Err um well the average is at least 0.02ms better than the last round


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 16, 2013)

Round *284*

My first entry. I graduated from the sub30 8 weeks or so ago on white cross. And last week I graduated on Color neutral. So next step is sub 20 race 

Average: *28.60*
24.20 26.76 29.06 (22.84) 30.06 26.28 31.25 29.18 29.70 (34.81) 27.51 31.95


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 16, 2013)

Round 284
Avreage: 18.70

16.87, (24.50+), (15.76), 18.32, 19.20, 17.00, 20.28, 18.22, 17.12, 17.47, 19.03, 23.49

*Graduated!!!* Finally.
Fantastic average with almost only good solves.


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 284

17.82, 18.58, 16.59, 16.66, 15.82, 15.12, 16.30, 18.34, 19.04, 16.75, 15.66, 17.23

session avg: *16.98* (σ = 1.00)

...


----------



## Genesis (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 284
Average:20.94
22.45, 23.37, 17.51, 18.37, 16.67, 22.36, 23.10, 21.30, (15.28), 22.97, (26.55), 21.36


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 284

25.20, 18.58, 31.13, 26.25, 24.89, 20.80, 24.83, 31.06, 27.68, 25.20, 25.73, 30.17 = 26.18


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 17, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 284 : *22.67* (σ = 2.02)

17.58, 23.75, 24.80, 24.43, 20.47, 19.97, 25.71, 21.84, 20.34, 23.09, 22.31, 27.00


----------



## rniner (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 284

20.43, 19.04, 18.50, 18.75, 18.25, 18.50, 17.85, 18.15, (23.83), 22.78, 18.86, (17.50) = 19.11


----------



## Neimster (Feb 17, 2013)

Round 284
Average: 23.40
St. Dev: 2.42
22.05, 20.16, (19.54), (27.60), 25.62, 24.34, 27.05, 23.40, 22.04, 24.81, 22.11, 22.40

Meh. I was getting some poor averages yesterday, so I waited to see how things would look today. I was getting 22's right before I did this one, but this is still ok for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2013)

*Round 284 Results*​

PianoCube	18.70
rniner	19.11
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	20.08
Genesis	20.94
Username	21.30
Ninja Storm (OH)	21.86
Schmidt	22.67
Xyphos	22.82
Mike Hughey	22.96
Neimster	23.40
JianhanC (OH)	26.18
MarcelP	28.6

Congratulations to PianoCube, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.98
 
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 21, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 285th round:

D' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U B' F2 U' R2 U R' F D B U2
U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R' U' B' D' B' U' F' D' U
R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B' L' B' D2 F R B2 L2 R' D
L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' L2 B D2 U' L U B F2 D B F R' U2
R2 F2 U' L' D' F' L' B R F2 L2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U2 D'
F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F2 D U2 R' U' R' B F2 L' D F' L' B2 R
B' L2 B2 F D2 B L2 R2 F U2 L B R' F' D' U2 R' F2 D2 L U
B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 D R2 U R' D' R' B U R' D F' L B
B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F' D' B2 L D2 F L U R B
D2 B' F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 F' D2 L U B' U2 F' R U R2 F
B' D2 F' L' F2 D L2 B L' U2 D2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 D2
U2 L' D2 B2 F2 L U2 L' D2 B2 U' L' F2 D' R U F L2


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 19, 2013)

*Round 285*
This is my first entry. i usually average around 20 to 21 seconds.
21.75, 20.40, 19.91, 20.99, 23.33, 19.69, 24.58, 21.54, 21.47, 15.72 ( OLL skip),23.31,21.29
Average of 12: 21.47.


----------



## Username (Feb 19, 2013)

Round 285

19.98, 24.03, 18.49, 24.03, 15.35, 23.64, 18.91, 41.16, 23.97, 22.29, 16.44, 21.58 = Avg12 *21.34* :fp:

15.35=PB

41.16=I was at PLL at 19 secs


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 19, 2013)

In last solve I get my normal lookahead.... why in last? -,-
*Best Time:*20.55
*Worst Time:*34.96
*Best Ao5:*25.06
*Best Ao12:*26.04
*Session average: 26.04*
*1. 29.97 
2. 24.90 
3. 24.39 
4. 26.66 
5. 22.81 
6. 26.65 
7. 24.15 
8. (34.96) 
9. 27.52 
10. 24.82 
11. 28.55 
12. (20.55) *


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 20, 2013)

Round 285

18.24, 17.25, 17.53, 19.06, 18.44, 16.82, 14.95, 18.70, 16.66, 17.00, 16.69, 19.04

session avg: *17.64* (σ = 0.89)


----------



## Genesis (Feb 21, 2013)

Round 285
Average:21.32
23.62, 22.69, (19.09), 19.89, 19.58, 22.49, 21.56, 20.34, 19.82, 21.92, (25.63)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2013)

Round 285
23.72
23.13, 20.88, (19.08), 22.75, 23.02, 24.34, 21.25, 27.22, 29.21, 21.44, 24.00, (35.90)

That was worse than I thought possible.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2013)

*Round 285 Results*​

Ooi Yan Qing 19.35
Genesis	21.32
Username	21.34
cxinlee	21.47
Mike Hughey	23.72
Zamulacz	26.04

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.64

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 25, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 286th round:

D' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 B D R' D' L2 R2 U' F2 D'
D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U2 R B R' D' F2 L' U L' D' R2
D2 L2 R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U L2 B' R' F2 L U R U' L' D'
L2 U2 B' L2 F' L2 B' L2 R2 B D2 L' B' R' U F2 D' B D2 F2 L
R2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 D' L' B' F2 D' U' B2 U2 B U'
B U' F L' U L2 D' R' F' U' B2 L2 U2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 D2 F2 R'
D L2 R2 D F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D R' D' R D' B' D' L U2 B L'
R' U F' B2 R F2 B2 R D' F' R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 U2 F U2 B
D2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B' R' U L' U2 F' L2 R' B2 U
B2 L D2 R' U2 L R F2 D2 F2 R F L' B' U F2 R B U F' U2
D2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U R' U R B D B2 L' B L'
R' L F U2 R D F R' D L D' R2 U2 R2 B2 D F2 D' R2 B2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 21, 2013)

Round 286
22.19
(18.40), 22.38, 20.61, 22.97, (25.59), 22.66, 22.90, 23.41, 23.11, 20.41, 20.40, 23.08

Better than last time, anyway. The easiest scramble by far was the 25.59, but I totally messed it up.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 22, 2013)

Round 285 average 27.81
25.48, 31.51, 25.33, 28.99, 28.55, 27.15, 25.70, 28.51, 26.27, 28.06, 27.93, 37.04


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round 285*
average of 12: 19.35
19.01, 20.76, 18.96, 19.25, (22.09), 20.03, 18.14, 21.20, 19.28, 19.90, (16.70), 17.01

*Round 286*
average of 12: 19.72
(21.75), 18.04, 19.71, 21.39, 21.15, 17.53, (15.45), 19.12, 18.65, 20.64, 19.71, 21.29


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 22, 2013)

Round 286, OH

28.97, 20.39, 32.04, 26.56, 20.04, 22.74, 20.21, 28.19, 31.41, 25.80, 30.60, 27.05 = 26.19

Old zhanchi is actually pretty nice for OH. Thanks Mike for remembering that I'm OH, I forgot to put that last round


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 22, 2013)

Round 286 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 21.62

18.15, 19.89, 20.25, 24.20, 23.97, 20.89, (26.94), 21.29, 18.94, 23.23, 25.35, (16.75)


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 22, 2013)

*Round 286*
20.36,21.59,18.00, 24.48, 19.36,22.70,22.96,24.62,18.98,21.14,20.53,18.11
Average of 12: 21.02


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 22, 2013)

I missed round 285 
*Round 286*
*Average*: 23.11
*Results*:25.02, 26.28, 23.87, (17.93), 20.74, 22.66, 23.46, 24.30, 22.60, 22.74, (26.30), 21.46
Not that good I messed up on easy scrambles, I was overwhelmed with the 4 bad edges case thinking I would get a good time,instead I got a bad time.


----------



## Neimster (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 286
*Average: 22.35*

22.38, 22.04, 18.80, 22.59, 24.40, 21.34, 24.89, 22.57, (25.30), 20.33, (17.18), 24.15
Improvement.


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 23, 2013)

Round 286

17.86, 18.02, 15.54, 18.10, (18.12), (13.98), 15.70, 15.56, 17.59, 17.06, 17.50, 15.91

session avg: *16.88* (σ = 1.08)



First Round on DaYan 2 v2


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice regress, in next week I'll make thread "sub1 race" for me.... Why I'm getting worse ?
*Session average: 30.16*
1. 32.47 
2. 31.01 
3. 25.00 
4. 28.27 
*5. (20.10) *
6. 26.60 
7. 33.53 
8. 31.31 
9. 28.05
10. 28.21 
11. 37.10 
*12. (1:02.32) *


----------



## Genesis (Feb 24, 2013)

Round 286
Average:22.40
21.23, 22.63, 30.38, 21.89, 20.36, 26.77, 21.56, 19.54, 17.62, 22.04, DNF(11.24), (17.22)


----------



## rniner (Feb 24, 2013)

Round 286

22.39, 20.19, 19.39, (15.86), 20.36, 21.40, 17.33, 20.70, 18.57, 21.72, (22.68), 17.33

Average: 19.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2013)

*Round 286 Results*​

Ooi Yan Qing	19.72
rniner	19.94
cxinlee	21.02
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	21.62
Mike Hughey	22.19
Neimster	22.35
Genesis	22.40
Xyphos	23.11
JianhanC (OH)	26.19
guinepigs rock	27.81
Zamulacz	30.16

Ooi Yan Qing and rniner are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.88

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 28, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 287th round:

R2 L2 D2 R B U' R2 F' L' B U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 U
B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' L D B L2 D U B2 U L2 R'
B2 D U B2 F2 U B2 U B2 U' R' B' U2 F' D B2 L' U2 F' U'
B L' U2 B2 R2 B D R F' L' U2 F U2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F U2 B'
R2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 U R' B2 F' D' L' B2 L' B' D R2 U
U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L F R D2 B D' B' U R2 U'
F R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U2 L' B' L' B R' U F L' B D'
L2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 U' L B' F2 L B' L' B2 D R' B
D2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B R B2 U2 F' U2 B R D L'
U2 B2 R' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 R B F D' F R' U' L D2 F L
D2 L2 U2 L R' D2 L F2 D2 B2 D2 U F' L' D' B L U' L' D' R
D2 L2 F R2 F' R2 F' R2 F' L2 F' U' R' B2 F' U' B2 D F R2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2013)

Round 287
24.88
28.92, 25.86, 23.69, (37.84), 19.67, 23.17, 22.52, 21.81, (19.12), 26.85, 23.79, 32.52

Could not possibly be less consistent. Would you believe that this past weekend I got my PB single and average in competition? I almost got a sub-20 average! And now this.

Oh well. I think it's because I'm thinking too much while solving now - I'm hopeful that this means I'm about to have a big breakthrough. It's been a couple of years since my last one - I'd really love to have one right about now!


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 25, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 287 : *23.55* (σ = 1.92)
23.33, 25.03, 26.88, 25.56, 22.88, 22.93, 20.02, 22.65, 19.63, 25.59, 25.81, 21.66

At least I didn't get any sup-30 solves.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 287:19.28*
19.64, 16.32, 19.28, 19.22, 20.09, 17.58, 21.87, 19.12, 19.39, 23.43, 18.98, 17.67


----------



## Xyphos (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 287*
*Average*: 23.80
*Results*:25.31, 22.84, 26.03, (20.95), 23.43, 23.06, 25.26, 23.33, 23.73, 21.88, 23.10, (29.52)
Looks like I just suck right now


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 26, 2013)

*Round 287*

*average of 12:* 19.77
18.21, 20.71, 19.04, 20.37, 20.84, 20.43, (18.21), 20.29, (22.17), 18.68, 19.45, 19.67


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 26, 2013)

*Average of 12: 22.98*(σ = 1.77) (Last round: 30.16s  ) 
1. 21.75 
2. 21.18 
3. 21.05 
*4. (21.00) *
5. 24.44 
6. 21.10 
7. 24.18 
8. 21.58 
9. 25.42 
10. 24.44 
11. 24.62 
*12. (26.49) *


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 26, 2013)

Round 287

16.38, 16.27, 18.62, 17.43, 16.70, 15.96, 16.25, 17.31, 17.16, 14.29, 14.43, 17.91

session avg: *16.58* (σ = 0.98)

Stuck in 16 sec


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 26, 2013)

ONikolay said:


> Round 287
> 
> 16.38, 16.27, 18.62, 17.43, 16.70, 15.96, 16.25, 17.31, 17.16, 14.29, 14.43, 17.91
> 
> ...


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s) -go over there, please.


----------



## cxinlee (Feb 27, 2013)

Zamulacz said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s) -go over there, please.


Maybe he's our "motivator".


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 27, 2013)

Round* 287 *

Color neutral:
(23.96) 28.93 26.88 26.06 24.64 26.78 25.84 24.98 27.58 25.76 (31.07) 27.85 =* 26.53*


----------



## WickedMartyb (Feb 27, 2013)

Round 287
Just joined

Ao12 27.62 

28.15, 26.75, 26.24, 29.93, 26.37, 27.98, 25.30, 29.47, (39.77) don't ask, 28.95, (23.72), 26.72


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 27, 2013)

*Round 287:*

20.29, 20.33, 27.41, 22.88, 18.73, (16.25), 21.35, (31.14), 25.64, 23.96, 22.44, 21.42 = *22.45*

Uch, how am I supposed to sub-20.. 16.25 was a new PB


----------



## khoavo12 (Feb 28, 2013)

Round 287 - 3x3 on 4x4
Average: 22.79

21.99, 25.01, 19.36, 25.43, 22.68, 22.47, (17.33), 21.94, 22.93, 25.61, (26.94), 20.49


----------



## Genesis (Feb 28, 2013)

Round 287
Average:22.75
(15.95), 22.33, 23.00, (28.65), 17.42, 20.18, 27.45, 27.62, 20.44, 22.83, 25.54, 20.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2013)

*Round 287 Results*​

cxinlee	19.28
Ooi Yan Qing	19.77
DuffyEdge	22.45
Genesis	22.75
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	22.79
Zamulacz	22.98
Schmidt	23.55
Xyphos	23.80
Mike Hughey	24.88
MarcelP	26.53
WickedMartyb	27.62

Congratulations to Ooi Yan Qing, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.58

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 4, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 288th round:

F2 U2 B L2 R2 B' R2 U2 B L D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L D R' F
L2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 B R2 B' F2 L' U' R D L2 B2 U2 R' F2
L2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 R' D' B2 F' L' B' D' R2 D R'
L' U' R' L' U B' U B2 U D2 F' R2 B R2 B D2 F U2 D2 F
D' R2 B2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 R' F2 R' F' L F2 U2 B' D
U2 F D' F' R B' D2 L B L U2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2
F2 U R' D2 B D2 R' D2 L' F D2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2
D2 R B2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' D' L2 F' U F R' B' D2 F R2
F2 D L2 D R2 D R2 B2 U F2 L2 R D R2 F' U L2 B' D' B' U
L2 U D' L' U2 F2 B U' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2
F2 R2 F2 L' B' D R U D2 R U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 F2
U2 L2 F2 R D2 U2 R F2 U2 B D B F' D2 U' B' L R2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 28, 2013)

Round 288
23.39
24.80, 26.41, 24.59, 21.77, (19.39), 24.78, 21.15, 22.44, 19.46, 25.95, 22.52, (27.29)

Bad again; not quite as bad as last time.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 1, 2013)

Round 288
Average:21.85
18.49, 20.29, 22.89, 25.64, 20.59, (26.35), 20.06, 21.75, (15.14), 19.68, 24.46, 24.60


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 1, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 288 : *23.07* (σ = 2.77)

21.36, 20.68, 22.33, 28.72, 19.59, 18.96, 32.78, 26.77, 22.63, 21.84, 23.11, 23.71

Not even a mo3 sub-20


----------



## kbrune (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 288

Ave: 22.39

21.10, 25.83, 32.16+, 21.33, 17.34, 22.54, 26.16, 21.08, 21.66, 22.40, 18.12, 23.63

I'm ok with this!


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 288: Alumni

14.58, 17.02, 15.91, 17.91, 14.40, 15.83, 18.19, 18.15, 16.19, 17.26, 18.20, 16.82

session avg: *16.79* (σ = 1.17)


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 2, 2013)

*Session average: 25.09*
1. 19.24 
2. 22.05 
3. 26.45 
4. 27.84 
5. 27.85 
6. 22.85 
7. 25.48 
8. 27.64 
9. 26.40 
10. 25.12 
11. (19.23) 
12. (28.11)


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 288:
28.22 (σ = 2.22)
32.96, 30.70, 25.12, 26.26, 24.42, 30.36, 29.06, 24.84, 28.10, 27.68, 30.84, 29.20
Current goal: sub-27


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 2, 2013)

Round 288 - 3x3 on 4x4

Session Average: 22.89
σ: 4.41
Best Time: 17.96
Worst Time: 29.15
Individual Times:
20.21, 26.44, 23.68, 21.55, 17.98, 19.40, 23.10, 27.98, (17.96), (29.15), 19.66, 28.87


----------



## Calder (Mar 3, 2013)

Round 288 
Average - 22.58
22.79, 21.56, 24.59, 21.01, 25.22, 20.57, (19.02), 20.00, 22.72, 24.58, 22.74, (26.20)


----------



## CuberPT (Mar 3, 2013)

Roun 288
Average 22.97
22.73 , 23.37 , 23.49 , 22.13 , 19.69 , 26.12 , 25.62 , (26.16) , (17.19) , 23.32 , 21.65 , 24.19


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 3, 2013)

Round 288 
*22.98*
19.68, 21.13, 20.30, 28.85, 19.53, (18.48), 22.57, 30.26, 20.92, 23.59, 22.96, (35.74)

This is Dual CN with roux so my times have gone up but it is starting to get back to what is was before the switch.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 4, 2013)

*Round 288*
16.39, 31.25, 21.51, 14.59, 18.50, 18.51, 24.75, 22.94, 16.31, 19.00, 16.73, 18.82
Average of 12: 19.35
2nd solve: Cross took me 10 seconds


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2013)

*Round 288 Results*​

cxinlee	19.35
Genesis	21.85
kbrune	22.39
Calder	22.58
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	22.89
CuberPT	22.97
cowabunga	22.98
Schmidt	23.07
Mike Hughey	23.39
Zamulacz	25.09
TheNextFeliks	28.22

cxinlee is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 7, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 289th round:

F2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 R2 B2 F' D L' B2 U2 L' U B' D' B' D'
R2 U2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 L D2 U' L R' U F' R' U2 B R' U'
L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B U F U L R U2 B' R2 U2
L' B' L D F B D' F R' B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2
D2 L2 D F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U F' D' B L U B2 D' L' B2 L2
L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U' L D' F' R B U2 R' D' B2 D2
L2 B2 R2 B' F' D2 R2 F' L2 U2 F' L D' R B' D R U' B' D2 R'
D L' F R2 D R2 U2 F L B2 U' L2 U F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 D2
B2 D L2 U B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 D F' R2 U R' B' F R2 D2 L F
D' L2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' B' D F' U' R' F2 L' U R' U
B' D F' R' F' L' F2 U' F' D' F2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D'
B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 L' B D' F2 L2 B2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2013)

Round 289
22.70
(28.60), 22.76, 23.87, 21.62, 24.68, 24.68, 21.33, 20.35, 21.92, 20.91, 24.85, (19.25)

Ugh - my times are so erratic. But this is partially because I'm relearning all my OLLs. I've "relearned" 21 so far - all are nicely fingertrickable now, and I think it's really helping my overall solves. Problem is, I really need to learn them better, and I need to fix the rest. Once I do, I really think I'll be sub-20.

I've decided to relearn in the order they are listed in the wiki. 36 to go.


----------



## SAICubed (Mar 5, 2013)

Average: 24.57

Times: 24.64, 27.11, 23.57, 26.67, 24.43, 21.58, (21.10), 25.10, 21.40, 27.83, (29.86), 23.40

Closing thoughts: Really inconsistent times but it is around what i average so i will take it i use ZZ btw


----------



## kbrune (Mar 5, 2013)

Round 289

Ave: *21.85*

23.33, 20.74, 25.39, 23.10, 22.06, 22.11, 19.76, 21.52, 20.49, 20.68, 24.74, 17.29

I'm finally feeling like sub 20 is within reach for me! No idea if I'll ever achieve it in comp but hey... that just means I'll have to attend more of them!




Mike Hughey said:


> Ugh - my times are so erratic. But this is partially because I'm relearning all my OLLs. I've "relearned" 21 so far -



My hat's off to you! I've been circling around re-learning many many of my OLLs for quite some time but "my f2l needs more work" helps me procrastinate!


----------



## Genesis (Mar 5, 2013)

Round 289
Average:22.58
23.22, 23.94, 20.06, 20.69, (28.70), 24.96, (16.50), 23.48, 25.86, 20.45, 26.52, 16.65
I am bad at cubing


----------



## Joohoo (Mar 5, 2013)

27.20, 26.86, 27.67, 30.60, 24.58, 19.02, 24.91, 29.22, 24.82, 27.93, 23.76, 28.88 Avg:26.58 

Very unstable solves :/


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 5, 2013)

Round* 289*

27.13 24.55 25.64 *(21.78)* 27.12 *(30.42)* 27.79 24.21 26.30 28.20 26.27 25.42 = *26.26*


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 5, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 289 : *23.37* (σ = 1.98)
22.63, 27.77, 22.71, 20.66, 22.06, 21.71, 20.02, 23.43, 27.06, 25.05, 25.72, 22.69


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 6, 2013)

*Round 289*
18.61, 22.50, 16.62, 16.43, 19.57, 19.39, 21.23, 16.98, 20.06, 19.92, 21.92, 15.70
Average of 12: *19.07*
Last solve was a PB. A really great way to graduate.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 6, 2013)

Round 289
*22.25*
24.62, 22.72, (17.85), 20.27, 21.92, 22.20, (24.65), 21.09, 21.25, 22.63, 23.44, 22.38


----------



## Calder (Mar 7, 2013)

Average: 21.61
(26.59), 20.64, 22.13, (16.78), 22.68, 20.36, 17.97, 23.37, 21.52, 21.28, 23.94, 22.18


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 7, 2013)

Round 289 - 3x3 on 4x4

Session Average: 22.84
σ: 1.71
Best Time: 19.09
Worst Time: 26.00
Individual Times:
24.02, 22.97, (26.00), 22.12, (19.09), 22.77, 22.92, 22.45, 21.57, 23.34, 23.90, 22.37


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 7, 2013)

Round 289, OH

27.26, 28.24, 29.02, 19.49, 21.67, 27.95, 24.83, 30.82, 25.01, 23.25, 32.42, 29.12 = 26.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2013)

*Round 289 Results*​

cxinlee	19.07
Calder	21.61
kbrune	21.85
cowabunga	22.25
Genesis	22.58
Mike Hughey	22.70
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	22.84
Schmidt	23.37
SAICubed	24.57
MarcelP	26.26
Joohoo	26.58
JianhanC (OH)	26.72

Congratulations to cxinlee, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 11, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 290th round:

F2 R B2 D R' F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 U R2 D F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2
R2 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D U' L F D' B2 F2 L' R F2 L U'
B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F2 R D2 L D2 B2 F' U' B2 D2 F U2 R B U'
D R2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' B2 D' B2 D' F R' B D U B F' R D' R2
B R2 U2 L2 B R2 B' U2 B2 L2 F R' B' U2 B L' D B L' F' R
D' R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 L F' L2 D R2 U2 R U' B U2
D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 U2 L B' L2 U R B2 D' F2 D' U
D2 U2 L' U2 L B2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L U' R B' D L' R' U
L2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U' L2 U2 L U' L' U' L' B D' B F U2
L' B2 F2 L U2 R2 D2 R' B2 L' D2 F R' D' R2 U' B2 L2 B' L D2
D2 L2 F2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F2 D2 F' R B' D2 B2 R F2 D' R2 U
D F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' L2 U2 F' U2 B U2 L' D2 L' F U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 7, 2013)

Round 290
23.20
(35.48), 27.01, 18.57, 19.20, 23.32, 26.48, 24.16, 21.24, 19.71, 23.61, 28.66, (17.92)

So funny - 4 solves sub-20, 4 above 25. This is what happens when half of your OLLs are new. Still, I'm up to 31 relearned - 26 to go!


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 290

18.18, (15.34), 16.06, 16.18, 16.90, 16.79, (18.62), 18.24, 16.08, 17.49, 16.37, 17.61

session avg: *16.99* (σ = 0.84)


----------



## Genesis (Mar 8, 2013)

Round 290
Average: 22.88
21.49, (18.87), 22.14, (26.69), 24.45, 24.70, 20.45, 21.96, 26.09, 24.31, 20.64, 24.05


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 8, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 290 : *26.00* (σ = 3.44)
28.83, 25.55, 22.52, (34.03), 29.30, 27.65, 22.06, 23.58, 30.53, 28.78, (20.30), 21.19

Very bad but on video.
The edit sucks, I still use MSMovieMaker.


----------



## Nader Cube (Mar 9, 2013)

21.13 23.00 20.79 21.53 18.38 21.31 17.60 21.32 22.17 20.79 24.54 15.17 Average 20.6725 sec


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 9, 2013)

Round 290, OH

21.77, 21.78, 26.70, 25.28, 23.97, 29.12, 28.76, 26.17, 22.92, 22.04, 20.08, 20.14 = 23.95


----------



## SAICubed (Mar 9, 2013)

Round 290 Average: 22.90

Time List:
1. 23.93 
2. 21.58 
3. (18.85) 
4. 23.99 
5. (27.82) 
6. 20.18 
7. 21.90 
8. 23.69 
9. 23.70 
10. 27.02 
11. 23.64 
12. 19.39

Thoughts: Actually a really good average i'm really happy with this especially since it's sub-23!


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 9, 2013)

Round: 290
Mean: *21:48*
CFOP, yellow-white

Times: (1*6.66*), 26.00, 20.21, (33.12), 20.75, 22.10, 18.56, 23.54, 21.49, 20.32, 23.06, 18.74
Meh, three sub 20:s are nice i suppose. But the cases were really easy. Got an random x-cross on the 18.56... <.<


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 10, 2013)

Round 290 - 3x3 on 4x4

Average: 21.26
21.18, 24.90, 21.01, 21.10, 22.47, (27.47), 22.98, 21.19, 17.19, 19.10, 21.46, (16.11)


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 10, 2013)

Round 290
*22.10*
23.01, 22.38, 24.29, 22.79, 23.31, 22.62, 19.80, (26.07), 22.33, 18.77, (18.47), 21.65


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 11, 2013)

Round 290 (OH)
Average: 27.14
29.78, 28.27, 27.10, 27.72, 28.25, 25.02, (21.37), 27.54, 27.12, (35.94+), 22.16, 28.43

I really haven't done much OH for awhile. Got my new 55mm Zhanchi recently and decided to get back to practicing and here, broke my PB Ao12 by almost a second!

Edit: Did a few more solves and got 26.84 for rolling.


----------



## Calder (Mar 11, 2013)

Round 290
Average: 22.21 sec.
Individual Times: 21.71, (17.69), 25.17, (28.32), 24.59, 22.13, 19.08, 18.79, 24.48, 24.34, 22.60, 19.25


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't end this round yet please. I am about to do it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Don't end this round yet please. I am about to do it.



I've been killing some time waiting for you, but you're taking too long. I'll do one more 5x5x5 BLD solve, and then I'm posting results. 

Edit: DNF [12:39.78], off by 2 + centers. So close...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've been killing some time waiting for you, but you're taking too long. I'll do one more 5x5x5 BLD solve, and then I'm posting results.



Ok that's fine. I'll do the next round.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

*Round 290 Results*​

Nader Cube	20.67
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	21.26
Antikrister	21.48
cowabunga	22.10
Calder	22.21
Genesis	22.88
SAICubed	22.9
Mike Hughey	23.2
JianhanC (OH)	23.95
Schmidt	26.00
sneaklyfox (OH)	27.14

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.99

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 14, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 291st round:

R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' L2 F R' D' U2 R B R' D' L' U2 L2
B U2 F D2 L2 R2 F U2 F2 D2 R' U2 B D F2 R' F2 D' F L2 R
L2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 F' U2 B2 D' B2 F L' D L' B2 U2 B'
D' F2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 R' F' R' D' R U' L2 R2 B2 F
L2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 D L2 D F2 U B' D2 R U B' L' R2 B' F
D2 R F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R' U2 R F2 U' B' R U2 F' L2 B R F
F L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B U2 B D' F R B2 U2 L2 D B2 F R
F2 B' U2 D F B2 D L2 U R' F2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2
B2 D' B2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B' U' R' U L D' U' B' L2 R2
D2 R B2 R U2 R' D2 R D2 B2 D2 U' R' B2 F L2 F' L' B L'
U2 F' D2 F' D2 B R2 F' R2 F2 D2 U L2 R B2 L' D' F' D U2 F
R2 F2 U B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' D B D2 B' R B' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 11, 2013)

Round 291
23.42
27.62, 24.38, 21.27, 24.88, 21.30, 20.41, (29.70), (18.57), 24.01, 23.91, 22.34, 24.05

So frustrating while learning new versions of OLLs:
1. recognize the OLL the old way without thinking (0.5 sec)
2. remember how to do it (0.25 sec)
3. realize it's a new one, re-recognize it (3 sec)
4. remember how to do it (1 sec)
5. execute it, about 2 seconds faster than the old one

Net result: 2.75 seconds slower. I know it will get better, but it's so frustrating while it's not.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 11, 2013)

Failed. 27.71. Too many sup 30s. Still going for sub-25. 

23.00
27.54
23.32
30.20
30.70
28.72
28.04
30.88
32.28
26.90
23.66
27.16


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 11, 2013)

Round 290:
Yellow-white CFOP
Average: *22.08*
σ = 2.59 <.<

Pretty happy that I had some sub-20 times at least. But my other times werent that great. Only one time between 20-22s...

Times: 
18.14, 22.64, (18.11), 23.04, 19.01, 23.74, 25.57, 20.85, 25.62, (25.62), 22.34, 19.86

In hindsight I should have put on some faster black metal, that would definitely have helped.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 12, 2013)

Round 291 (OH)
Average: 26.93
26.47, 26.00, 25.30, 25.94, (29.32), 28.93, 25.51, 28.32, (22.29), 27.05, 27.53, 28.26

Quite nice. A little off from another PB.


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been on just 3 rounds over here ;/
*Average of 12: 19.12*
1. 20.03 
2. 20.47 
3. 20.20 
4. (16.36) 
5. 19.89 
6. 17.90 
7. 19.76 
8. 19.21 
9. 17.03 
10. 16.62 
11. 20.06 
12. (21.01)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 12, 2013)

Round 291:

Racing to Sub-20 on a rubik's brand (This will improve my turning accuracy )

23.97, 22.80, 21.76, 25.96, 20.49, 27.00, 20.38, 24.92, 30.40, 23.49, 22.06, 24.62 = *23.71*

Still never sub 20'ed on this thing xD


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 12, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 291 : *23.12* (σ = 2.03)
27.30, 20.88, 21.36, 21.93, 29.22, 22.93, 25.28, 24.18, 21.27, 22.11, 21.02, 23.78

I wish I was learning new algs, then I could blame these bad times on that.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 13, 2013)

Round 291
*22.29*
25.16, 22.54, 22.17, (18.86), 23.07, 22.02, 20.02, 22.39, (27.97), 23.37, 22.99, 19.17

Still not used to the CN thing. Sometimes I just stare at the cube for seconds in the middle of a solve...


----------



## Outsmash (Mar 13, 2013)

R291:

(23.24), 29.49, 23.39, 24.04, 29.53, (29.98), 28.68, 27.83, 24.91, 29.53, 29.65, 23.68 = 27.07


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 13, 2013)

Round 297:
23.26, 26.56, 22.91, 22.06, (19.07), (27.12), 22.29, 23.28, 22.77, 21.89, 21.63, 22.85 = *22.95*

meh i'll live with that, felt pretty bad through the average though QQ


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 13, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> Round 297:
> 23.26, 26.56, 22.91, 22.06, (19.07), (27.12), 22.29, 23.28, 22.77, 21.89, 21.63, 22.85 = *22.95*
> 
> meh i'll live with that, felt pretty bad through the average though QQ



Isn't that a new PB?


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 13, 2013)

oh lol, nahh i actually have hit sub 20 Ao12, too lazy to update the sig lol. it was a pretty good average though i'll admit, the random 26 threw me off though.

edit: hurrah for encouragement


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 13, 2013)

Round *291*


Best average of 12: *26.27* COLOUR NEUTRAL
1-12 - 23.71 26.86 24.04 (19.46) 21.90 (31.79) 29.76 28.07 25.26 25.71 26.46 30.93

Had a great start.. but half way I kind of lost the magic. Still very happy with the result since I have had louzy times this week.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 14, 2013)

aznanimedude said:


> oh lol, nahh i actually have hit sub 20 Ao12, too lazy to update the sig lol. it was a pretty good average though i'll admit, the random 26 threw me off though.
> 
> edit: hurrah for encouragement



I always update my signature right away... I like to be proud of my accomplishments and makes me feel less stagnant with my times. If I can't get a new PB in my sig for a long time I get depressed...


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 291

14.61, 16.94, 16.07, 16.41, 14.79, 17.62, 16.67, 17.42, 19.52, 18.79, 18.58, 18.92

current avg12: *17.22* (σ = 1.32)

collapse


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2013)

*Round 291 Results*​

Zamulacz	19.12
Antikrister	22.08
cowabunga	22.29
aznanimedude	22.95
Schmidt	23.12
Mike Hughey	23.42
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	23.71
MarcelP (color neutral)	26.27
sneaklyfox (OH)	26.93
Outsmash	27.07
TheNextFeliks	27.71

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 18, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 292nd round:

D2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 D' B2 D2 L B2 F U B2 R2 U
L D2 R B2 D2 R B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' F D2 B2 R U R' U2 L' U'
B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D R B2 F2 D' F R B R2 D2 L'
R2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 B R2 B L U' B' L F2 D L2 B2 R2 B'
R2 B U2 F' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F' L U' B F D' L' D2 R' B' L F2
L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 F' D2 B' D R' D' U' F' D' R D F2 R
R2 D' R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U L2 B' U F R' D' B' L2 F U R'
L2 B' U R' B D2 L U' F' D2 R2 F' B' L2 F D2 F R2 D2
F2 L2 F2 D' R2 B2 D2 R2 D U B' R' F U' L F R2 U' L'
B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D2 B2 L' U B F L' B2 L2 F2 U2 L'
B2 R2 B2 L B2 F2 R' D2 R U2 L2 B L' F' R' F2 L' D' L' U2
R2 D R' D2 R2 L' U L2 B' R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 D'


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 292
21.32, 22.29, 22.04, 22.32, 21.79, (25.84), 21.09, 23.86, 23.84, (20.42), 23.98, 23.58 = *22.61*

lol at least it's going down


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 292
22.22
19.47, 23.64, 21.83, 23.70, (18.52), 22.88, 22.75, 21.78, 19.00, 20.63, (31.10), 26.50

Doing pretty well, then I messed up 2 OLLs in a row at the end. I obviously still don't have some of them learned.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 293

Rubik's Brand

25.00, 25.11, (21.50), 22.44, 23.98, 23.16, (29.65), 21.69, 26.02, 24.46, 24.01, 25.16 = *24.10*


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 14, 2013)

Round 292 : Color Neutral

18.18, 16.17, 19.46, 15.07, 24.80, 21.56, 19.79, 19.57, 24.45, 16.97, 24.14, 21.17+

current avg12: *20.15* (σ = 2.75)


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 15, 2013)

3x3 on 4x4

Session Average: 23.51
σ: 4.63
Best Time: 18.91
Worst Time: 30.94
Individual Times:
(18.91), 19.70, 18.94, 29.49, 28.51, 28.27, (30.94), 19.67, 23.67, 22.30, 22.63, 21.95


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 292:
20.97, 19.74, (17.54), (25.85), 19.35, 21.78, 19.59, 25.54, 19.48, 19.05, 21.24, 23.77 = *21.05*


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 292
*20.96*
20.99, 20.35, 21.21, 19.87, 22.92, 21.50, 20.48, 23.63, 20.26, (16.65), 18.34, (DNF)

Only 3 (CN) solves. But 1 of them was the 16s solve


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 17, 2013)

Round 292 (OH)
Average: 26.13
21.78, (21.72), (31.92), 24.84, 28.49, 26.09, 26.34, 31.05, 26.72, 29.08, 23.29, 23.64

Yes! Even though it was a new PB Ao12 I was a little disappointed I didn't also break my PB Ao5 considering my really good start.


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 17, 2013)

So many lock ups <.<
At least no time above 24s : )

Mean: *21.73*

Times: 20.94, 20.35, 23.49, 21.60, (18.35),( 23.90), 23.28, 22.03, 20.50, 20.69, 21.73, 22.66


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2013)

*Round 292 Results*​

ONikolay (Color neutral)	20.15
cowabunga	20.96
DuffyEdge	21.05
Antikrister	21.73
Mike Hughey	22.22
aznanimedude	22.61
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	23.51
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	24.10
sneaklyfox (OH)	26.13

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 21, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 293rd round:

U2 B' L2 F L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B L' R' B' D' B F' R' B L' U
R2 D' R' B L' F D' R' F' U' F' R2 U2 B2 L2 B R2 F U2 F' U2
L2 R2 D R2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' F' L2 R' F U' L2 D2 B2 L B2
F R D R2 L F2 U2 F' R D F2 L2 F R2 B U2 F' U2 L2 B' R2
B' L F U D' L' D L' U2 R D2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U2 F2 B R2
U' L2 B2 D2 U L2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 B' D L2 D' R B2 D F' D R'
B2 D2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F' R2 D' B' U' L D2 B2
B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D L2 R B2 D2 L2 D2 L U' B' L' F'
B2 R2 U2 R F2 D2 R' B2 D2 L U2 F' R' B2 F' R U' R' B' F L
U2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 R2 B' R' D2 U R2 U B L' B2
F L2 U2 B F2 L2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R D' F' D' L B' F' R2 D F
D F2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 L R' D R F U F' U2 F D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2013)

Round 293
23.90
26.00, 20.57, 20.73, 26.91, (35.42), 25.40, 23.66, (19.44), 26.75, 22.10, 25.00, 21.90

Wow, hard to believe I can still have that many solves in an average go that wrong.


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 18, 2013)

Round 293:

19.97, 22.30, 19.26, 24.59, (25.37), 20.11, 22.77, 21.62, (16.64), 17.94, 21.09, 21.20 = *21.09*

lol so close but so far


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 18, 2013)

round 293 average of 12 32.10
DNF(39.92), 26.93, 31.82, 35.36, 32.78, 38.66, 39.54, 30.05+, 31.24, 23.22, 31.37, 21.41


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 18, 2013)

Started out okey. Then the lock up's from hell came along...

Average: *21.24*

19.71, (17.27), 23.28, 19.63, 21.39, 23.83, 22.03, 21.02, 18.19, 19.92, 23.38, (25.84)


----------



## Xyphos (Mar 19, 2013)

Should have done some warmups lol since I haven't been practicing and my cube is getting harder to recognize ( since its painted so for a ZZ solver like me it's hard xD ) 
20.39, 25.61, (29.28), 25.02, 25.97, (15.05), 18.62, 22.25, 17.22, 18.03, 15.78, 15.53
Average : 20.44


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 19, 2013)

Round 293

Rubik's brand

24.09, 24.38, 27.38, 25.89, 22.63, 24.99, 21.33, 21.14, 22.67, 22.93, 21.84, 25.86 = *23.66*

36 solves later and still not a single sub 20 xD

Solving F2L by about 13-14 seconds but LL takes forever, PLL algs I can only turn at like 3tps xD


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 20, 2013)

Round 293
*22.26*

23.58, 17.43, 23.86, 23.68, 19.09, 20.93, 24.08, (27.06), 24.29, 22.50, 23.16, (16.56)


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 20, 2013)

Round 293

Colour Neutral

17.81, 23.59, 22.14, 35.39, 19.17, 20.27, 25.79, 19.29, 21.25, 32.31, 19.92, 28.02

current avg12: *23.18* (σ = 4.33)

;D


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 21, 2013)

27.59. 
27.91, 25.97, 26.11, 27.36, 28.08, 31.75, 30.89, 24.91, 32.24, 25.62, 21.67, 27.31.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2013)

*Round 293 Results*​

Xyphos	20.44
aznanimedude	21.09
Antikrister	21.24
cowabunga	22.26
ONikolay (color neutral)	23.18
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	23.66
Mike Hughey	23.90
TheNextFeliks	27.59
guinepigs rock	32.10

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 25, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 294th round:

L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B' F' U' B' R F L' R' D'
L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B2 U2 F' U' F' D' U' R' B L U
D L2 R2 D B2 U' B2 R2 D' U B U2 R U' L B' D' L U' L F'
R' L D F2 U' B2 L' D' F B L2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 U' L2
U' B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R' D2 U' L B U' L F' D' R'
F' U2 F L2 B' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F D' L R' F2 D' F R' F2 L B2
L U2 B2 R' B2 U2 L2 R' D2 L2 F' L' D B' D' R' B' R' B R
R2 F2 U2 L2 R' F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 B' L D' L' R U F D2 L
B2 U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 D R2 D U2 L U L2 R2 D B2 U' B' U2
F2 R F R2 U D F U F R F R2 F2 U2 B R2 B' R2 F' R2 B2
D2 U2 F' U2 F2 L2 B2 F' L2 U2 L2 D F2 L U' F' R2 D B L2 B2
D2 B' U2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 F' D2 F2 R' F' D2 R' F U' R F2 L' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2013)

Round 294
24.16
26.33, 22.48, 24.04, (30.81), 25.35, 22.24, 25.36, 24.58, 24.39, (17.67), 25.39, 21.43

Too many fails at new OLLs.


----------



## KCuber (Mar 22, 2013)

Round 294 (Roux)
*23.27*
26.35, 26.75, 21.25, 21.86, 20.83, 29.46, 19.57, 36.38, 19.95, 20.30, 26.41, 15.86

Pretty good, haven't solved with roux in a while


----------



## kbrune (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 294

Ave: 22.21

27.23, 21.96, 24.47, 18.63, 25.90, 19.78, 21.10, 20.37, 21.77, 28.01, 17.41, 20.84

All over the place this week!! Still happy with the average though.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 294, OH

24.23, 28.59, 31.30, 29.18, 22.55, 30.69, 18.32, 27.27, 22.12, 23.45, 28.81, 23.31 = 26.02

x_x


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 23, 2013)

Round 294 Rubiks Brand

21.39, (32.62), 19.33, 22.67, 22.13, 20.03, (18.21), 22.23, 24.84, 25.27, 20.42, 23.49 = *22.18*

woo finally got some sub 20's

Pretty happy with my progress so far


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 23, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 294 : *21.93* (σ = 1.51)

22.66, 23.08, 24.25, 21.60, 19.36, 19.06, 23.70, 23.86, 20.14, 20.59, 22.32, 21.94

mo3=20.00

EDIT: This ties my PB ao12 from the first round I entered


----------



## khoavo12 (Mar 24, 2013)

Round 294 - 3x3 on 4x4

Session Average: 21.01
σ: 2.70
Best Time: 17.91
Worst Time: 27.33
Individual Times:
20.76, 20.14, 21.07, 20.94, 23.81, (17.91), 19.57, (27.33), 23.08, 22.34, 19.19, 19.23


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 24, 2013)

Round *294*


29.93 26.79 (30.95) 28.54 (22.01) 30.06 28.39 25.23 30.64 29.92 28.82 23.26 = *28.16 * // That went terrible


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 24, 2013)

Round 294
*22.28*
19.45, 24.26, (27.39), 25.09, 19.21, 22.16, 20.94, 22.45, (18.98), 23.21, 21.99, 24.04


----------



## Antikrister (Mar 24, 2013)

Average: 
*21.16*

20.72, 21.55, 19.39, 22.49, 22.32, 20.56, 20.25, 20.35, (18.45), 21.17, 22.75, (24.73)

A little nervous. My look ahead was messed up. Worse than my 75cubes average I did two days ago...


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2013)

Avg: 20.35
Best time: 18.05
Worst time: 22.92
Individual: 22.92, 18.70, 20.26, 18.05, 19.74, 20.35, 19.06, 20.13, 22.41, 21.10, 22.76, 18.74
Pretty good average for me


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 25, 2013)

294

Average: 22.26
21.31, 21.70, 22.42, 23.58, 19.74, 25.55, 23.57, (26.69), 23.51, (18.61), 18.80, 22.43

w000000000000


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Round 294 Results*​

kclejeune	20.35
khoavo12 (3x3 on 4x4)	21.01
Antikrister	21.16
Schmidt	21.93
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	22.18
kbrune	22.21
aznanimedude	22.26
cowabunga	22.28
Mike Hughey 24.16
JianhanC (OH)	26.02
MarcelP	28.16

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

KCuber (ZZ)	23.27

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 28, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 295th round:

B' U2 L2 U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 F R2 U' L F' D2 R F' R2 B U L
U B' R U B L' U D2 F' L' U R2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U'
D2 B' U2 F' R2 F R2 D2 R2 D' L F2 U B U' R2 U' B' R
U2 F2 B R' B2 D F' R' L2 U B2 L B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L D2 R B2
B2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 F U' L2 F' L' R2 B U2 R2 U2 R
F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B2 L U2 R B2 U' B U2 F D F2 R' F
U L2 U' R2 B2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 U F' R2 B2 D R B2 L B' R2 F2
R2 U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 F R2 U' F' D2 B' F2 D R F U
R2 B2 R D' L' D B R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 B L2 B R2 U2 B' L2
B2 U2 L2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 B D' B' L' F' D2 B U' L' F2 D'
D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D' F2 U2 L2 R U B2 F R2 F' D' R2 D' U2
L' D B2 L B2 R F R' U' R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 L D2 R' B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2013)

Round 295
24.37
(19.28), 24.86, 27.50, (31.96), 27.31, 24.33, 23.25, 20.27, 25.36, 23.56, 25.91, 21.31

Why do I always have to get so much worse in order to eventually improve?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 26, 2013)

Round 295

Rubik's brand cube

23.91, 22.24, 19.92, 30.75, DNF, 24.51, 27.07, 25.30, 21.41, 21.65, 19.89, 27.69 = *24.51*

Algorithms hurt on this cube, the 30.75 was a nine second PLL.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 26, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 295 : 23.01 (σ = 2.40)

22.18, 25.33[PLL], 25.59, 23.93, 23.71, 27.05, 24.96, 19.38, 17.44, 22.06, 24.25, 18.72

Good-ish towards the end. Last 5 was 20.05 ao5


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Round 295 (OH)*
Average: 25.95

23.11, 26.58, (22.35), 27.22, 24.49, 29.08, 28.09, 23.66, 26.32, 25.03+, (29.25), 25.96

Rejoining a race thread, haven't been in one of these for a while.

On a side note, I think I need a new OH V-perm...


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 27, 2013)

OH V-perm: R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 (well, it's better than the standard alg.)


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 27, 2013)

Round 295
21.57

24.75, 21.63, 21.58, (26.03+), 17.20, 19.31, 22.68, (15.70), 23.02, 17.67, 22.70, 25.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2013)

*Round 295 Results*​

cowabunga	21.57
Schmidt	23.01
Mike Hughey	24.37
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	24.51
Musicalboy2 (OH)	25.95

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 1, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 296th round:

L2 D' L2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2 D2 B' R' F' D' B F L R' B2 U'
U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 U' F U' F' L D B2 F D' F
D U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D B2 U' L2 B R2 D F' R2 D' F2 L' R U'
F2 R2 D B2 U' F2 U2 F2 R2 D' U2 B' D2 R' U L F D2 B2 F D
D' B2 F2 D' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 R' B U' L' D2 U B' D2 U'
D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L' F' U R' B' L U2 R2 U' R' D
U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L D B U' L D' L' U2 L D'
D2 L2 B' F' D2 B' L2 F' D2 F D2 U B2 L' D L' D2 R2 B L D
D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R' F' U F D B U' B R U2 R2
D' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U F' U R' D F2 D2 R D2 L' D2
R2 U2 R' B2 U2 B2 R F2 L U2 L' B F' R' U' B' L U2 B' D' L'
F2 L2 F L B R' F' B2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 R D2 L U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2013)

Round 296
25.72
26.35, (37.79), 26.67, 25.43, 20.68, 20.76, 22.99, (20.00), 23.18, 27.11, 36.74, 27.24

Wow, nice to see all my hard work paying off, huh? 

Why is it that it seems like other people actually consistently improve, and don't have to actually get worse first to get better? Don't other people have problems with new algorithms slowing them down until they get used to them? It seems like it's only me.

Anyway, I've relearned all my OLLs. Now I just have to stop making all the mistakes.


----------



## cubizh (Mar 28, 2013)

Round 296
Avg: 22.22

(25.25), 22.36, 23.34, 23.00, (16.75), 21.53, 23.55, 22.61, 20.63, 18.59, 21.50, 25.06

Still the same type of times. Meh :/


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 28, 2013)

Round 296: Average *19.56*
22.22, 16.61, 16.94, 19.94, 18.49, 20.58, 24.11, 19.10, (15.76), 19.57, (28.22), 18.08

well that was pretty good.......................uhhh....yeah, random 28.22 at the end i forgot the COLL so i derp mode paused
also lol my first solve time was the same as your average, 22.22 dat 2 consistency


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Mar 28, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> OH V-perm: R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2 (well, it's better than the standard alg.)


Thanks, I'll try this one.

*Round 296*
Average: 26.62
Standard deviation: 5.98 (lol..)

26.51, 22.14, 21.20, (40.61), (17.41), 28.58, 30.07, 26.46, 25.85, 32.45, 31.47, 21.44

That was a weird set of times...
On the bright side, at least I got a single sub 20 solve.

_Edit: Forgot to write that this is OH... oh well._


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 28, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 296 : *22.35* (σ = 2.02)

24.16, 25.18, 23.80, 20.41, 17.38, 24.22, 21.21, 23.52, 21.69, 18.61, 24.69, 21.19

@Mike: I don't like to learn new algs! I've known full OLL for more than a year, and since then I've learned a few new PLL's for OH and some SQ1 algs. I tried to learn CLL for 2x2x2, but it won't stick.

And, if you don't mind answering, how many sub-20 ao5/ao12 have you had in this thread?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 29, 2013)

round 296 average of 12 29.66
30.06, 32.32, 44.18, 25.82, 31.59, 27.60, 25.54, 40.70, 27.84, 26.89, 26.68, 27.15


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 29, 2013)

Round 296 (rubik's brand)

(25.21), 24.16, 22.78, 21.10, (19.39), 21.70, 20.82, 24.20, 23.59, 22.88, 23.15, 23.84= 22.82

@Mike: Relax and slow down, no need to learn every alg in the book  I still use 2LOLL. Mainly concentrate of the F2L pairing.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 296
21.54

20.55, (17.70), 23.87, 17.87, 25.36, 20.85, 20.00, 21.03, 21.61, (DNF), 22.64, 21.65


----------



## sneaklyfox (Mar 30, 2013)

Round 296 (OH)
Average: 25.76
26.31, 28.19, 22.26, 24.61, 23.30, 27.15, 25.64, (28.73), 25.84, (22.12), 27.60, 26.74

I'm surprised it was this good after a week of vacation and no warm up. Just realized also I got a new PB Ao5 = 24.52!

Edit: Also realized it's a new PB Ao12!


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 1, 2013)

Round 296

Average: 23.32
Times: 25.10, 23.90, (25.43), 22.75, 22.25, 21.83, (18.90), 23.88, 22.27, 25.30, 22.30, 23.60

Meh, I locked up like crazy with this new shengshou wind, but oh well, I shouldn't be complaining


----------



## Antikrister (Apr 1, 2013)

*Round 296*

Average: 20.94

Times: 22.30, 21.48, 18.99, (26.13), (16.29), 20.40, 18.48, 20.21, 24.51, 22.48, 19.44, 21.06

I haven't been practicing so much lately. Due to easter and all. So I lock up like crazy. Oh well, pretty normal average for me nowadays.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Schmidt : Round 296 : *22.35* (σ = 2.02)
> 
> 24.16, 25.18, 23.80, 20.41, 17.38, 24.22, 21.21, 23.52, 21.69, 18.61, 24.69, 21.19
> 
> ...



I've had quite a few ao5s along the way, I think. I've also had several ao5s in the weekly competition. I've only ever had a few ao12s at home, and never in any competition, including here. But I'm really hopeful that once the new OLLs gel, it might happen soon for me here.

@PeelingStickers: My reason for relearning the OLLs is not for the sake of the OLLs; it's for another reason, and I think it's actually crucially important. I really think this will be my big breakthrough once I finish it. The reason is that my old OLLs encouraged bad (or perhaps I should say lack of) fingertricks, which then carried over into the rest of my solve. With my new OLLs, I'm encouraging good fingertricks, which will hopefully carry over into the F2L phase as well. I can see it's helping me a lot, but I'm just making lots of mistakes at first. Eventually it should really pay off.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Round 296 Results*​

aznanimedude	19.56
Antikrister	20.94
cubizh	22.22
Schmidt	22.35
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	22.82
cheeselover	23.32
Mike Hughey	25.72
sneaklyfox (OH)	25.76
Musicalboy2	26.62
guinepigs rock	29.66

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 4, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 297th round:

L2 R2 D' F2 D F2 D' B2 D2 L2 D B F2 D' F2 U2 F' L' B2 R B
U L' D F2 R' D' L' U F' R2 D' R2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2
B2 U2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 B D U2 B D' L' F' D' R D'
B L B' D B' U' L2 U2 R F2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 D R2
B R' U' F L2 U R2 D' L U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2
D2 B L2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 R' F' L D' B' D' R2 B' F'
B2 R2 D L2 U L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' L R U' F' D' F' D2 U2 B R'
B2 R2 U L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 D L U' B2 L2 U' R2
B R2 D2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 B' F2 L2 D L2 B2 L' R' D F R' B D'
D L2 U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U' F2 R' F L' D L2 B2 D2 L2 B R2
L U D' R' F' R2 F2 U R' L D F2 D' L2 U2 D R2 F2 U' F2 B2
R2 D' L D2 F2 B' D F B U R B2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 1, 2013)

Round 297
21.88
22.04, 23.50, 22.95, 22.86, 21.50, 20.34, (25.43), (16.45), 23.35, 19.48, 18.76, 23.98

Wow, that was better! I think that with all the practice I did during down time at UIUC and a few extra hours I've put in this week have led to my new OLLs starting to get solid. I still had a couple of big time lags while recalling algs, but for the most part this was a very smooth set of solves. Almost 4 seconds better than the previous round!


----------



## cubizh (Apr 1, 2013)

Round 297
21.48
20.78, 22.55, 22.16, 20.09, 20.06, 19.93, 23.38, 22.69, 21.66, (23.53), 21.00, 20.46


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 1, 2013)

Round 297
*22.34*
Roux method
20.38, 21.28, 23.88, (27.01), 23.85, (19.21), 23.50, 21.75, 22.24, 21.05, 23.51, 21.94

Dat consistency. :O Only one sup 24 second, but only one sub 20.. i had lockups on a couple of solve and messed up my EO on the 27 second, i wanted more sub 20  but nice average though


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 1, 2013)

Schmidt : Round 297 : 21.03 (σ = 1.96) PB

22.34, 20.61, 17.66, 22.84, 20.88, 19.19, 22.81, 18.58, 16.53, 22.63, 22.72, 26.81

ao5 : 19.55 (σ = 1.19) PB (2nd sub-20)

From now on I will have a cup of tea when I solve cubes, as it seems to help


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 1, 2013)

Round 297

Average: 22.70
Times: 21.69, 19.25, 21.41, (27.89), 22.45, (18.19), 19.36, 24.45, 24.61, 24.88, 24.65, 24.27

I have no idea why the last 5 solves were in the 24's :O


----------



## frenzen (Apr 2, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> *ROUND
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man u guys live in 2012 and due date is April 4, 2012


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 297:
21.09, 20.11, 21.49, 18.14, (21.76), 18.70, 20.94, 18.03, (17.25), 19.06, 21.18, 19.14 - 19.79

wait wut, i can almost graduate?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 2, 2013)

Round 297: 
Average: 27.99
26.00
26.92
28.28
27.24
32.22
29.74
29.18
26.14
29.42
29.30
22.28
27.66
Really bad. Except that only one sup-30 that didn't even count.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 297 (OH)
Average: 27.84
33.66, 24.71, 21.29, 25.81, 30.08, 32.46, 25.49, (20.97), 34.56, 21.82, 28.53, (34.71)
Some really bad times and some really good times. I'm not surprised about average though because I haven't done any 3x3 at all today really and last time I did OH was Round 296...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2013)

frenzen said:


> man u guys live in 2012 and due date is April 4, 2012



Wow, I can't believe we went over a month before someone noticed it. :fp


----------



## kbrune (Apr 3, 2013)

Round 297

Ave: 23.41

19.72, 22.71, 21.03, 23.45, 25.36, 26.51, 23.53, 18.43, 23.57, 26.57, 28.24, 21.67

seemed like a promising round at first! Then the link between my brain and my fingers was lost. Last four solves were brutal!


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Round 297 (OH)*
Average: 25.33

23.46, 25.36, 25.33, (29.77), 23.33, 25.61, 24.24, 26.96, (21.58), 22.48, 27.16, 29.37

That was disappointing, especially considering I had a 17 second single solve just before I started this...

Edit: and an 18.89 solve right AFTER. wut. -___-


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 4, 2013)

Round 297, OH

27.89, 30.12, 21.06, 29.30, 21.52, 36.01, 32.49, 44.76, 25.02, 27.75, 27.08, 21.43 = 27.86

I don't know why I even bother


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2013)

*Round 297 Results*​

aznanimedude	19.79
Schmidt	21.03
cubizh	21.48
Mike Hughey	21.88
danfresh666	22.34
cheeselover	22.70
kbrune	23.41
Musicalboy2 (OH)	25.33
sneaklyfox (OH)	27.84
JianhanC (OH)	27.86
TheNextFeliks	27.99

aznanimedude is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 8, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 298th round:

R2 F' D2 R2 D2 F' U2 F U2 F L U' L' D' B D2 L' F' R U
F2 R2 B' R2 B L2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' D' F2 R2 B' R D2 B' U2 R'
R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L U L2 D2 B F2 R' D2 B' D
B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U L' D R2 U L' R2 B' U2 R2 U2
F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 F L2 D2 B U2 L' U2 F U' L' R' U F D F
U F2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D' U' F R2 U R2 F2 R' B' L' F2 R'
U L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 L2 D R2 U' F D' L' R' F2 R D2 B2 F L
R' U D2 F R' U F R L D2 F R2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B' U2
U F' R' U' L' F U' L' B' D R2 L D2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2
D L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F L B' U2 F L' U2 B' D
L2 B D2 R L U R2 B R2 F' L' D2 F2 B2 L D2 B2 R U2 B2 L
B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 F2 R U2 L R B' D' F' L' U' B U' R2 F L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2013)

Round 298
22.97
23.63, 23.80, 23.86, 18.69, (31.66), 24.94, 23.83, (17.69), 24.68, 21.02, 19.28, 25.97

Big mistakes on every solve that wasn't sub-22. Very frustrating - some of these should have been very fast.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 5, 2013)

Round 298


26.95 31.17 29.48 28.49 28.08 (34.13) 26.65 (22.89) 26.16 31.72 33.29 28.57 = *29.06* // arrggghhh


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 5, 2013)

Round 298 - *19.98*
21.89, 21.65, (23.52), (16.00), 20.50, 21.34, 21.25, 18.70, 20.03, 18.58, 17.26, 18.61

BY THE SKIN OF MY TEETH.

i kept overshooting though, need to retension my cube badly and a relube couldn't hurt. i'll still participate here though until i get like sub 20 Ao100, don't feel like i'm sub 20 yet tbh


----------



## CuberPT (Apr 5, 2013)

Round 298 - 19.87
21.06, (21.65), 20.95, 20.34, 20.88, 18.38, 18.72, 20.10, 19.92, (17.38), 18.88, 19.52


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 6, 2013)

First timer

Round 298 - *25.38*

27.25, (17.66), 32.35, 24.27, 21.62, (38.54), 25.09, 22.50, 21.46, 24.69, 30.49, 24.09

Times were all over the place, from one of my best to one of my worst (in the past 200 solves, I've had none slower than the 38, and only one faster than the 17 which was a PB). Too many screwed up PLLs too, so this was a bit worse than I would have expected. Still, only way is up - or down, as it were.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 6, 2013)

Round 298

Ave: 24.29

24.57, 18.54, 24.92, 21.38, 30.27, 27.40, 24.34, 21.28, 21.85, 24.33, 31.19, 22.52

I'm so angry after this round I almost didn't post it. Just when I thought I was getting closer to sub 20... I'm getting worse and have no idea why...


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all  been practising 4 and 5 a lot recently, come to the realisation that not being sub-20 on 333 is kinda holding me back, so I'm gonna try and finally break that barrier 

Round 298
Average of 12: 21.35
21.96 19.06 (24.25) 23.81 (17.63) 24.11 22.21 17.94 20.55 17.96 22.96 22.97

There would've been a sub-20 ao5 in there probably if I'd not done the U-perm on solve 12 wrong, just panicked I guess ^^;
This is a fairly good average for me, normally I'm at like 22-23. Hopefully I can keep up this pace, though


----------



## PandaBeaarAmy (Apr 6, 2013)

Back to cubing again, and hopefully no more long breaks...
(attempt#3 or 4 at sub 20 lol)

Round 298
*Average of 12: 26.00*
25.98, 26.92, 27.62, 25.47, 26.43, (34.12), 25.65, 24.07, 24.42, (22.41), 22.74, 26.21


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 7, 2013)

Round 298

Average: *22.84*
Times: 25.88, (28.16), 20.72, 22.73, 19.40, 21.67, 22.62, (18.05), 21.15, 26.89, 23.85, 23.47

I really noticed that I was bursting more than looking ahead, so I'll try and improve that for next time


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 7, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub-20 : R#298 :* 24.80* (σ = 2.40)

23.35, 19.82, 28.33, 23.78, 20.98, 23.06, 35.42, 27.34, 26.83, 26.30, 22.54, 25.51

I thought a few days without timing solves was supposed to improve skills. Perhaps not


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 7, 2013)

Round 298 rubiks brand

(25.99), 20.11, 22.19, 22.38, 23.88, 22.05, (16.35), 19.93, 22.18, 21.41, 23.03, 22.25 = *21.94*

ironically, I hit a 16.36 on my main in that 16.35 when I redid the scramble afterwards xD

Getting tons of confidence from that D;


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 298

Average of twelve: 20.63

Times:
21.33, 19.50, 21.45, 19.67, 18.89, 20.97, 18.25, (15.09), 20.03, (25.75), 23.49
12. 22.73
15.09 is a PB


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

*Round 298 Results*​

CuberPT	19.87
aznanimedude	19.98
Bh13	20.63
ryanj92	21.35
PeelingStickers (Rubik's brand)	21.94
cheeselover	22.84
Mike Hughey	22.97
kbrune	24.29
Schmidt	24.80
TheOneOnTheLeft	25.38
PandaBeaarAmy	26.00
MarcelP	29.06

Congratulations to aznanimedude, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 11, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 299th round:

B2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' R U2 R' F2 D' F R' F U2 B' L R2 B2 D'
B L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' D' B' R2 B U2 L' F' U R'
F2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F2 U' R F L2 D B2 L2 R D2 R U2
F2 R2 L2 F' D R2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R L U2 R D2 F2 R' F2 R2
D2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 U L D F' D B F2 L U B'
R2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 F D2 L2 B L2 D' R' F' R2 B' L' B2 R' U' B
D F2 L2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D2 L2 U' L' D2 U R B D2 U' L2
R B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' U2 R U2 B' U F' R2 B2 U F U2 F' R
B D2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 U B2 F' U' L' U2 B2 R2 D'
F' U2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F R' D R2 D F R2 D' L2 R2 U
U2 B2 L2 D2 L U2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 F R2 F' R B2 D L F' R2
B' U2 R2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L B2 U L B' U B' D R' B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 299
23.09
23.14, 24.72, 20.38, 22.68, (36.69), 22.64, 23.22, 23.75, 23.85, 21.38, 25.16, (18.58)

Only one of these 12 solves did not have some big mistake that cost multiple seconds of time - the 18.58. If I could stop making mistakes, I really think I'm sub-20 now. I think probably the best way for me to improve from here is just do a few thousand solves - I think I'd be sub-20 then.


----------



## TP (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 299
Average: *26.00*
23.27 26.60 25.27 (32.48) 27.77 30.53 27.44 27.41 24.92 (21.24) 24.71 22.04


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 299
Average of 12: 22.07
(27.08), 21.43, 22.83, 19.50, 24.55, 23.53, 19.75, 22.02, 22.53, 19.81, (18.22), 24.72

Wow :/ underwhelming, considering I've been getting a lot more 20-21 averages recently. Completely blanked out during cross in first solve, and did the wrong OCLL in solve 12. Ah well. Back to practise


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 8, 2013)

Round 299

Average: *22.87*
Times: 20.15, 24.40, 20.81, 24.97, 22.95, 23.40, 23.63, 24.31, 22.91, 19.71, 24.17, 21.98

I made way too many mistakes with the recognition of the E-slice edge colours while F2L'ing. Gotta work on that.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 9, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 299
> 23.09
> 23.14, 24.72, 20.38, 22.68, (36.69), 22.64, 23.22, 23.75, 23.85, 21.38, 25.16, (18.58)
> 
> Only one of these 12 solves did not have some big mistake that cost multiple seconds of time - the 18.58. If I could stop making mistakes, I really think I'm sub-20 now. I think probably the best way for me to improve from here is just do a few thousand solves - I think I'd be sub-20 then.



You should join the Regular Non-Uber monthy 4219.5 Cube Marathon.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 9, 2013)

i should really do that marathon ahaha, i already do averages of 100, slash 150ish solves a day, probably would be pretty interesting to see the progression over a large set of solves


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 9, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You should join the Regular Non-Uber monthy 4219.5 Cube Marathon.



Scary - my time is rather short these days. But maybe I'll try it anyway.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 9, 2013)

Round 299 - *24.92* ZZ-b

24.77, 22.48, 23.17, 29.49, 29.71, 21.22, (30.86), 21.38, (17.33), 28.57, 25.22, 23.23

super inconsistent, the 30.96 was super derp, the 17.33 was super nice OLL-skip after F2L -> T-perm. Gotta get those algorithms learned



Spoiler



*19.78* (normal solving)
21.58, 17.69, 24.33, (24.45), 18.03, 20.11, 17.06, 21.93, (15.66), 15.93, 20.74, 20.38


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 9, 2013)

Round 299 average of 12 28.01
22.56, 38.95, 22.17, 28.68, 25.94, 25.43, 35.57, 29.65, 27.10, 25.45, 27.01, 32.75


----------



## hemang sarkar (Apr 10, 2013)

round 299. average = 22.026
24.19, 22.13, 22.29, 22.58, 20.82, 21.01, 21.21, (27.16), (19.46), 20.89, 21.29, 23.85


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 11, 2013)

Round 299 (OH)
*Average: 26.81*
24.09, 33.51, 28.91, 20.34, 26.15, 27.38, (20.03), (36.19), 24.14, 30.97, 23.74, 28.87

Almost sub-20 on two solves. 20.03 would have been sub-20 except I knew it was fast and got too excited when I also got a ccw Uperm. Like, "No way! ccw Uperm too?!?" and I peeked at the timer and it was only at 17.xx or something and I thought I'd beat my PB for sure... so... FAIL...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

*Round 299 Results*​

hemang sarkar	22.03
ryanj92	22.07
cheeselover	22.87
Mike Hughey	23.09
aznanimedude (ZZ-b)	24.92
TP	26.00
sneaklyfox (OH)	26.81
guinepigs rock	28.01

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 15, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 300th round:

R D2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 L R2 F' D' B' F2 U R' D' U L F2 D
B2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U L2 D F2 D' R' F2 U B' L2 D2 L F' U' R'
L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L' D2 B U L' D' R2 B2 U B R' B2 R2
B U' L2 U L' D R F L U2 R2 D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B L2 B'
R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U L F' D2 F2 R D F U' R U' R2
R2 F' R2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 F R' U2 B2 F R B' D' U R D2
U L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 R' B L' B2 U' R2 U2 F' U' F2 U2 F'
B R' L' U2 D2 B D' L2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 B2 L2
B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U R2 D R' U F' D L' D R' B' D' L F'
L' F U' B D L B2 U' R2 U L2 B2 R U2 D2 R D2 F2 L'
U D2 B2 U R' L2 F' U R' F B' U2 R U2 R' D2 B2 D2 L2
F U' B' L U' B2 D F L B' L2 B L2 U2 L2 U2 F B L2 B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

Round 300
21.95
22.12, (25.60), 25.26, 25.42, 22.27, 20.42, 20.00, 20.86, (17.79), 20.41, 21.40, 21.36

For some reason now, I always do terrible on my first few solves. The rest of this average wasn't bad - best Ao5 was 20.28.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 11, 2013)

Would it help if you warmed up first or is it just the "competition" element that leads to worse times?
And nice choice of picture for the round!


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 11, 2013)

Round 300: *24.64*

24.21, 20.71, 28.86, 24.49, 23.15, 26.64, 24.71, (30.07), (20.63), 20.96, 29.70, 22.93

oo-gleh lol


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Round 300:*
Average: 23.21
Times: 19.98, 23.08, 23.17, 23.27, 23.55, 18.06, 28.30, 22.74, 20.61, 28.22, 23.83, 23.61 
would have been a good average if I hadn't messed up on the OLL.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 11, 2013)

/\/\ Just being nice: Avg=23.21


Spoiler



single
best: 18.06
worst: 28.30

mean of 3
current: 25.22 (σ = 2.60)
best: 21.63 (σ = 3.09)

avg of 5
current: 23.39 (σ = 0.58)
best: 22.30 (σ = 1.52)

avg of 12
current: 23.21 (σ = 2.19)
best: 23.21 (σ = 2.19)

Average: 23.21 (σ = 2.19)
Mean: 23.20

Time List:
19.98, 23.08, 23.17, 23.27, 23.55, 18.06, 28.30, 22.74, 20.61, 28.22, 23.83, 23.61

Time Dist:
18+: 1
19+: 1
20+: 1
21+: 0
22+: 1
23+: 6
24+: 0
25+: 0
26+: 0
27+: 0
28+: 2


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for doing the average, Shmidt, I knew I was forgetting something.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 11, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Would it help if you warmed up first or is it just the "competition" element that leads to worse times?


I had actually done 110 solves as a warmup today.  I had taken about a 10 minute break before starting this, though. It appears to be the break; every time I take a break and come back, I'm worse for several solves, whether for a competition or not. So maybe I really do need to warm up immediately before my first solve.



Schmidt said:


> And nice choice of picture for the round!


It was pretty much irresistible.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 300
Average of 12: 23.19
30.74, (18.29), 22.94, 18.72, 21.13, 25.65, (35.34), 20.91, 24.32, 21.20, 20.63, 25.63

Ouuuuuch. One screwed up OLL + one screwed up COLL = average ruining counting 30. :/ would only have been a mid-22 average otherwise, but still annoying  oh well!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 12, 2013)

Round *300*
Average of 12: *26.84* // very happy..
1-12 - 29.35 28.36 25.48 25.89 (30.30) 25.25 29.34 28.31 26.27 (23.21) 26.01 24.16


----------



## CuberPT (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 300
Average of 12: 18.97
(21.99), (13.79), 19.64, 16.24, 21.57, 20.10, 18.15, 19.34, 20.22, 20.21, 20.32, 16.05
PB pll skip So Happy


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 12, 2013)

Round 300: *23.36*

(29.32), 23.18, 22.11, 20.33, 22.23, 26.99, 25.15, 26.35(+2), 21.42, 18.30, (17.37), 25.53

Really happy that I managed to get in some sub-20 times at the end.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 13, 2013)

Round 300 (OH)
Average: 28.12
26.07, (19.09), 25.92, 26.96, 22.67, 27.06, 29.57, 31.99, 28.71, 31.81, (DNF), 30.47
Terrible average. Dropped the cube on two solves, messed up PLL on another solve (don't know what I did). Only bright spot was new PB single 19.09! No skips on that one.


----------



## Genesis (Apr 13, 2013)

Round 300
Average:20.79
19.64, 19.98, 21.23, 20.05, 19.71, 21.06, (25.12), (17.29), 24.89, 21.67, 17.52, 22.13


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 13, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 20 : R#300 :* 24.43* (σ = 2.32)

22.20, 17.56, 35.32[Messed up everything to PLL skip], 28.00, 25.39, 28.17, 24.70, 21.26, 23.58, 23.01, 25.12, 22.91


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 14, 2013)

Round 300

Average: *22.24*
Times: (16.27), 22.38, 25.71, (29.02), 21.20, 20.94, 21.81, 19.82, 21.37, 22.98, 21.87, 24.34


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 14, 2013)

24.94. 15.28 is PB. 

27.10
18.50
24.16
29.60
24.00
27.63
24.16
27.64
27.24
24.60
24.38
15.28


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

*Round 300 Results*​

CuberPT	18.97
Genesis	20.79
Mike Hughey	21.95
cheeselover	22.24
ryanj92	23.19
Bh13	23.21
TheOneOnTheLeft	23.36
Schmidt	24.43
aznanimedude (ZZ-b?)	24.64
TheNextFeliks	24.94
MarcelP	26.84
sneaklyfox (OH)	28.12

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 18, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 301st round:

L2 F2 L' B' L B2 L' D' F2 L2 D L' B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 L'
L' D2 F2 L' D2 R B2 R2 B R' D U R' U B2 R F U' R
U2 L' U' F2 R2 B L' F2 L F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 D' L2 D' R2
F2 D2 F L2 B U2 R2 B' R2 B' U2 L' U2 L' D2 F' U R' D' U F'
R U2 F R U' D' B D2 R L D R2 L2 F' U2 F' B2 R2 U2 F
B R2 B2 L' U B' L D L2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 B2 R L B2 U2
L2 B F' U2 B' L2 F R2 D2 F L2 U F U R' F2 L B' U2 F
F R U B R U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 F2 U D2 L2 D2 R2 U
D2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 F2 L F2 R' B' U2 F L2 U' B2 D2 F D'
B2 D' B' D' L B2 R' F' R U' F' D2 B2 L2 U D F2 U' B2 R2
L2 F2 U' L2 U B2 U' L' D' F R' U2 L' B' F R2 D B' D2
U' F2 B2 U L' D2 R B' D' B' D' L2 F2 L' D2 F2 L' B2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2013)

Round 301
22.20
21.60, 23.76, 20.42, (20.28), 23.12, 23.12, 22.99, 21.41, 20.84, (25.73), 22.66, 22.06

Wow, talk about an average average. SD of 0.96. No sub-20's, but all solves except one were sub-24. Despite the apparent consistency, I made lots of mistakes; this should have been much faster.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 15, 2013)

Round 301 ZZ-b

Best average of 12: *24.68*
1-12 - 23.89 24.31 28.60 23.18 27.54 (31.45) 21.90 18.18 (17.95) 28.53 29.95 20.71

24ish again lololol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 15, 2013)

Round *301*

26.19 25.45 26.53 (25.34) 31.03 (31.59) 25.99 25.59 30.32 27.77 28.37 29.73 = *27.70*


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 15, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 20 : R#301 : *23.46* (σ = 2.02)

19.93, 21.80, 28.83, 27.81, 22.18, 26.38, 22.78, 23.31, 22.22, 22.13, 23.61, 22.41

I warmed up with an ao12, had some tea and I still just got this. I need some better light for when I'm sitting down!


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 16, 2013)

Just graduated from the race to sub-30 thread, first attempt in the "race to sub-20"

*Round 301:*
Speed
Average: *25.43*
(21.29) 25.88 28.69 27.03 (29.66) 24.62 23.90 23.42 26.13 24.54 24.01 26.12


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 301: OH
Average: *22.87*

22.28, 21.42, 24.23, 20.60, 23.76, 23.69, 23.84, (26.77), (19.92), 25.37, 21.57, 21.96

Really need to get a smaller cube....


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Round 301
Average of 12: 19.86
19.68, (17.45), 17.47, (23.91), 18.33, 19.62, 18.71, 22.45, 21.08, 19.35, 19.83, 22.07
Whoa.  gonna need a lot of work to replicate an average like this one. Solves 2-6 give me a new PB average of 5 of 18.47


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

OH

22.02, 29.94, 25.63, 20.55, 25.52, 23.81, 39.39, 26.57, 20.91, 21.74, 20.48, 27.53 = 24.42


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 17, 2013)

*Average of 12 - 27.64*

25.17, 28.60, 27.00, 26.28, (24.59), (32.31), 29.05, 26.90, 29.70, 26.54, 28.15, 27.35

Hi all - another graduate from the race to 30 thread. Some really sucky solves, but it's 20 past midnight here and I should really have attempted this another day. Oh well, will make my performance next week look better!!!


----------



## ONikolay (Apr 17, 2013)

Round 301

24.79, 21.40, 43.30, 19.53, 21.95, 21.15, 17.55, 22.53, 36.28, 24.76, 22.05, 16.83

session avg: 23.20 (σ = 5.08)

I know all OLL case now


----------



## CuberPT (Apr 17, 2013)

Round 301
Session Average 19.27

20.59, 19.15, 20.83, 18.33, 19.26, 17.87, 20.03, (22.04), 20.09, 18.81, (17.54), 17.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2013)

*Round 301 Results*​

CuberPT	19.27
ryanj92	19.86
Mike Hughey	22.20
Yuxuibbs (OH)	22.87
Schmidt	23.46
JianhanC (OH)	24.42
aznanimedude (ZZ-b)	24.68
jayefbe	25.43
pipkiksass	27.64
MarcelP	27.70

Congratulations to CuberPT, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	23.20

Congratulations to everyone!

(ONikolay, I listed you as an alumnus because you didn't specifically say it was color-neutral; I wasn't sure if you were slower because of new OLLs or because of trying it color-neutral. Let me know if you need it corrected.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 22, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 302nd round:

B2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 B' R U' R' F' D B' U2 L' B' U'
F U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 U R2 U2 R U L' R U B R B2
F L2 F D2 B' R2 B' D B D R2 U B2 U2 R F U' L
D' L2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 D' U2 B2 F' D2 L' U' F2 L' D U B'
B2 L2 U L2 R2 D L2 R2 D' B R' D' R' F D2 L D U' R D
L' D2 R U2 F2 L' D2 L' U2 R' U L' R2 B' F2 U' R2 F U2 F'
B2 U L2 U2 F U L2 U L' B' R2 B2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2
L2 B F L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L' B' L' D U B R' D' F' D U'
F' D R2 D' L D' R' U' F' L D' R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 D2
U' D' B R L U' L' F2 L F U F U2 F L2 D2 F B2 D2
U' F2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U B' L F' U2 B U' B2 D' F2 D R
L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U L B2 U' B L' D' L' U' R D2 F' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 18, 2013)

Round 302
22.55
(19.73), 23.63, 20.19, 24.23, 21.09, 23.50, 23.32, (24.99), 21.83, 20.82, 22.62, 24.23

What an awful average. My average of 112 prior to this today was 21.63. Only one sub-20 solve.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 19, 2013)

Round 302
Average of 12: 21.36
22.47, 19.41, 20.75, (25.06), (17.89), 21.75, 23.09, 19.33, 20.64, 24.31, 20.34, 21.55

Business as usual, really


----------



## cheeselover (Apr 19, 2013)

Round 302

Average: *21.82*
Times: 21.55, 22.77, 26.14, 19.41, (18.49), 21.13, 20.36, 22.91, (33.65), 21.61, 20.89, 21.46

My best average in this race yet!


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 19, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 20 : R#302 : *22.03* (σ = 1.77)

19.84, 20.64, 23.18, 23.44, 20.55, 23.78, 24.89, 20.61, 19.63, 24.59, 20.37, 23.28


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 19, 2013)

Round* 302*
23.87 26.66 25.98 27.12 26.92 (29.78) 24.98 23.26 (22.85) 25.29 25.35 28.46= * 25.79* //Whoo, fast turning on all colors. I am improving  First 6 six solves on video here


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 19, 2013)

Round 302 (OH)
Average: 26.79
27.04, 26.63, 27.95, 24.53, 28.81, 24.61, (29.39), 29.14, 24.56, 27.12, 27.51, (21.50)

It's kind of hard doing this while you have a kid trying to pull everything down around you at the same time...


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Round 302*:
Average:21.77
Times:23.72, 22.34, 24.44, (19.25), 22.77, 21.02, 19.95, 20.66, (29.89), 21.00, 19.78, 22.00


----------



## ONikolay (Apr 20, 2013)

Round 302 (Speed)

18.53, 27.26, 31.04, 33.15, 18.99, 19.16, 19.44, 20.87, 18.48, 14.71, 23.36, 19.62

current avg12: *21.68* (σ = 4.28)

2, 3, 4 - like a boss recognize oll 



Mike Hughey said:


> (ONikolay, I listed you as an alumnus because you didn't specifically say it was color-neutral; I wasn't sure if you were slower because of new OLLs or because of trying it color-neutral. Let me know if you need it corrected.)


I were slower because new olls very hard to use for me ;D


----------



## curtishousley (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 302
Average: 22.62
23.47 
26.65 
21.05 
25.84 
22.02 
24.58 
19.36 
19.35 
27.75 
18.45 
20.91 
22.93 

I'm back after more than a year so just hoping for some more fun and maybe faster times


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 21, 2013)

Round 302
Average: 25.88
(In reverse order) 27.14 24.91 27.69 26.75 29.47 23.07 (31.93) 23.70 (21.50) 30.39 23.00 22.68

Not got much practice this week, although still kind of disappointed. Most of the worse times were G perms.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Round: 302*
*Average: 28.25*
Mean: 29.04
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 28.43
#2 ----------- 28.19
#3 ----------- 28.63
#4 ----------- 32.63
#5 ----------- 27.18
#6 ----------- 22.99
#7 ----------- 42.94
#8 ----------- 26.34
#9 ----------- 30.38
#10 ---------- 25.18
#11 ---------- 25.45
#12 ---------- 30.09
*Average* ------ *28.25*
Mean --------- 29.04
Ao12 --------- 28.25
Ao5 ---------- 27.29 #8 - #12
Best --------- 22.99 #6
Worst -------- 42.94 #7
_Comments: I cannot believe I got that 40. I never EVER get 40s! Except in competitions of course!_
====================


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2013)

*Round 302 Results*​

ryanj92	21.36
Bh13	21.77
cheeselover	21.82
Schmidt	22.03
Mike Hughey	22.55
curtishousley	22.62
MarcelP	25.79
TheOneOnTheLEft	25.88
sneaklyfox (OH)	26.79
JF1zl3	28.25

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	21.68

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 25, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 303rd round:

R F2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U' B F2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' F
F2 L' U D2 B R' U2 R2 B' D' F' U D' F2 D' B2 R2
B' U2 B' F D2 F' U2 B' D2 L B2 U R' U2 R2 D2 R' F' D
R B2 R D2 L' R2 B2 R U' F R2 U2 R' F L D' R D2 U
B2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 B U2 B' U' L D' F' D2 B2 L' R' B' L
B2 D' F' R' L2 F L F U D R F2 D' F2 D F2 U
F2 R2 F2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L D2 U L2 D' L' R2 F' U L2 U L
D B2 D F' R' U2 L' F R F D L B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L'
R' D L B' D2 L U L' U2 R D' B2 R' F2 R' F2 R D2 L2
B2 U2 L2 F U2 R2 D2 L' D B R2 F' D' U' B2 F2 R B
R' L2 U D2 R F2 L' U D L F U2 F' R2 U2 F' B2 L2 F
U' F2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' L' F2 R F U' L D F U' L2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 22, 2013)

Round 303
21.78
19.17, (25.38), 18.53, (18.28), 25.08, 21.28, 22.22, 23.89, 21.14, 21.84, 23.84, 20.81

Better than I've been doing lately, but so many horrible mistakes.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 22, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 20 : R#303 : *23.64* (σ = 2.02)

(20.09), 22.46, 26.44, 23.34, 24.83, 24.06, 21.21, 21.47, 26.86, 24.21, (28.61), 21.52

These scrambles deserved better! 
Done on my new LingYun v2, which I liked yesterday, but today it won't produce any sub20's [in competition]


----------



## ONikolay (Apr 23, 2013)

Round 303

24.86, 17.72, 18.41, 14.54, 18.29, 22.34, 16.43, 20.68, 23.88, 15.83, 21.16, 16.25

session avg: *19.10* (σ = 2.77)

Double OLL, Double PLL algo. In 5 solves - unforgivable mistakes (


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 23, 2013)

Round 303
Average of 12: 19.97
(16.63), 18.69, 21.88, 20.88, 23.33, (24.95), 18.77, 20.88, 19.73, 18.42, 19.84, 17.30

Barely sub-20 xD still not got any consistency with it. Counting 23 was a bit silly xD;


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 24, 2013)

Round 303

19.31, 19.57, 20.34, 25.71, 25.30, 25.33, (19.10), 23.45, (26.10), 23.23, 20.58, 23.67
*
Average: 22.65*

Hey everyone, graduated from the race to sub-30 2 weeks ago, but couldn't participate here cuz no time. Guess what? This is PB avg12 xD I'm so happy. Messed up cross on worst solve. 2 counting 25s made it worse. Hopefully I'll be sub-20 by May 12. Still not as fast as Mike Hughey though


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 24, 2013)

Round* 303*


25.89 25.51 23.98 (21.11) 28.34 (29.29) 25.51 25.26 26.34 26.16 28.94 23.39= *25.93*


----------



## cubizh (Apr 24, 2013)

Round 303
*20.31*
(16.51), 20.65, 17.48, 22.17, 18.48, 21.15, 21.29, 22.24, 20.15, 19.20, (23.15), 20.26 

Changed cube plastic color to black and super brights. The improvement is quite clear although I was still wrestling with tensions.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 25, 2013)

OH

22.00, 21.92, 29.80, 28.96, 28.40, 28.51, 29.11, 24.48, 26.78, 23.50, 22.34 = 26.01


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 25, 2013)

round 303
Average: 21.59
times: 23.97, 21.25, 17.20, 22.11, 18.28, 23.22, 23.50, 22.83, 23.75, (24.66), (13.61), 19.81 
13.61 was a OLL skip that I saw coming and j-perm.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2013)

*Round 303 Results*​

ryanj92	19.97
cubizh	20.31
Bh13	21.59
Mike Hughey	21.78
kunparekh18	22.65
Schmidt	23.64
MarcelP	25.93
JianhanC (OH)	26.01

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	19.10

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 29, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 304th round:

R' F2 U2 R' U2 R2 D2 L' R2 F' L2 B' R' D' U F' L' D2 L'
B' R' F2 D2 F R2 D' R2 D2 B R' U2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 F2 B2
D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 U2 B' D' L' U L2 D2 L' B2 L2 D R D'
B2 D R' L' B' L D R2 L2 D B' U' R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2
D F2 R2 L B' R D F' B D L B2 U2 D2 R2 U L2 F2 B2
D F2 U2 L2 U L2 D B L D L F L' D' R' F D B' R
R' D B2 R D2 F U' D' R2 F R B2 R U2 L2 U2 L B2 L' D2
L B' L U2 F2 U' B R2 F D' R' U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D B2
F2 L2 F' U2 R L2 U2 B' U D F' U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 U L2
B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B D2 U2 R' B' L' D2 U' L B2 F2 U2 R'
R2 B2 F2 U L2 R2 U F2 D U B' L2 F' L' D R' U' L' D U2
R2 U R U2 F D2 L D B D R' B2 U L2 U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 25, 2013)

Round 304
20.40
20.28, 19.89, 20.89, 20.87, 18.30, 19.89, 19.64, 22.54, 22.46, 19.27, (17.53), (23.85)

Wow - one of my best averages ever here!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 26, 2013)

average of 12 30.25
27.21, 35.56, 33.87, 27.26, 29.46, DNF, 29.05, 24.58, 33.54, 29.14, 24.14, 32.81


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 304
> 20.40
> 20.28, 19.89, 20.89, 20.87, 18.30, 19.89, 19.64, 22.54, 22.46, 19.27, (17.53), (23.85)
> 
> Wow - one of my best averages ever here!



Nice, Mike!


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 26, 2013)

OH

25.93, 35.98, 25.76, 28.25, 22.84, 38.58, 25.63, 25.66, 28.58, 29.14, 21.91, 24.28 = 27.21

my turning is really terrible


----------



## ONikolay (Apr 26, 2013)

Round 304: Speed

16.17, 13.53 (PLL Skip), 17.00, 18.74, 30.62 (Fail PLL), 23.26 (Slow OLL), 13.65 (non-lucky blue cross), 20.46, 16.85, 17.70, 16.91, 17.58

session avg: *17.83* (σ = 2.58)

*Mike Hughey*,


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

Schmidt : Race to sub 20 : R#304 :* 23.50* (σ = 1.52)

25.03, 20.81, 23.16, 26.24, 22.51, 24.56, 27.44, 23.43, 23.83, 20.88, 22.26, 23.09

I should make a "Race to sub 25" so I can graduate something!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I should make a "Race to sub 25" so I can graduate something!



I'll join if you make it.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 27, 2013)

Round 304 (OH)
Average: 26.97
23.35, 28.98, 28.79, (21.08), 27.56, 27.69, (29.42), 25.47, 28.48, 25.59, 28.62, 25.16

Too may bad solves.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'll join if you make it.





Me too!


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'll join if you make it.





MarcelP said:


> Me too!



Done


----------



## Methuselah96 (Apr 28, 2013)

Round 304:

21.82

(29.34), (19.12), 19.72, 24.18, 21.59, 24.78, 21.50, 20.14, 22.70, 19.40, 21.23, 23.00


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 304
Average of 12: 22.38
22.91, (17.19), 22.80, 24.96, 23.87, 20.32, 20.60, (25.51), 25.31, 19.20, 20.18, 23.60

A tired and inconsistent average... Too many pauses to be close to 20 seconds.


----------



## Bh13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 304: average: 22.59
Times: (29.05), 20.34, 24.86, 23.42, 27.81, 21.86, (19.77), 20.69, 22.45, 20.67, 21.44, 22.31 
If I actually practiced and learned full OLL I could easily be sub-20.


----------



## TP (Apr 29, 2013)

27.71, (22.34,) 27.19, 23.98, 29.86, (36.14,) 24.70, 25.18, 28.58, 27.19, 27.46, 26.82 = *26.87*


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 30, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> If I actually practiced and learned full OLL I could easily be sub-20.



So... practice and learn full OLL? ;-) 

I've been meaning to learn full OLL for MONTHS, but I've been too lazy! Think on some solves it would make a good 2-4 second difference for me. Finally dedicating some time to OLL, but finding it hard to use my 1-look algs when moving fast.

Practice, practice, practice, I guess?!


----------



## kcl (Apr 30, 2013)

Well here's mine. I'm a little late but screw it. 20.23, 16.65, 20.88, 17.42, 20.38, 18.25, 18.93, 19.25, 20.53, 17.50, 22.07, 20.10. The final average was 19.35. Decent average.. Not my best times but whatever..


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

*Round 304 Results*​

kclejeune	19.35
Mike Hughey	20.4
Methuselah96	21.82
ryanj92	22.38
Bh13	22.59
Schmidt	23.5
TP	26.87
sneaklyfox (OH)	26.97
JianhanC (OH)	27.21
guinepigs rock	30.25

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.83

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 6, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 305th round:

R2 D2 F' U F D F R' U' R2 D' L2 B' R2 B U2 F' L2 D2
F R' L B' D' R2 B' U' R' F' B L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 B2
U F2 L2 F R' F2 U' R' B' L' D R2 L D2 L' U2 L F2 R2 L
D' L' B U2 F' R U R2 F2 L' B R' U2 F2 L D2 R' U2 L D2
D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 U2 R U' B2 U B' D U2 F2
F R2 U R U' F R2 B U B2 L' D2 R U2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 R'
B2 R' U' B U L' B U' D2 L F R' F2 R L2 D2 L' U2 D2
F2 D' L' D B' L' D L2 F D2 B2 L U2 D2 R U2 R L2 U2
U2 R B2 L D' B D2 L D' F' D' F L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 B
B' R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 U R' D' F D' B' R' D' L D2
B R2 U2 B2 F L2 U B' R2 B U2 R D' L B R2 B2
L' U' B R F D B2 R' D B2 L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to fall behind a round; I'll simply call round 304 a one-week round and pick up where we left off.

Round 305
21.22
23.24, 18.26, (17.68), 23.67, 18.13, (24.98), 18.40, 20.84, 22.84, 22.13, 21.16, 23.56

Ugh, so many mistakes. This was done immediately after my first ever sub-21 average of 100. (20.93) On the bright side, I'm quite sure this is the first time I've ever been disappointed with a time this good. Just a couple of weeks ago I would have been really happy with this average.


----------



## TP (May 2, 2013)

*Round 305*
20.60, 26.71, 28.83, 25.75, 24.89, 25.58, 23.46, 25.64, 24.95, 29.77, 27.53, 27.13 = *26.05*


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

Round *305*

(22.16) 28.12 25.35 (37.10) 24.52 26.61 25.76 23.91 29.97 26.85 26.40 27.91 = *26.54* // Hmm ok.. pretty good


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.37 (σ = 2.10) : Race to sub 20 : R#305

22.18, 20.15, 26.65, 25.71, 23.80, 21.93, 23.83, 20.25, 20.52, 23.84, 25.65, 26.00

I just graduated the race to sub 25 with a time that was better than this one


----------



## aznanimedude (May 2, 2013)

Round 305: 20.52 Ao12 (ZZ-b)

21.76, (28.85), 19.17, (17.54), 20.23, 22.13, 21.92, 18.59, 22.94, 21.35, 19.07, 18.03

comments:
on a whim i did this round, ZZ-b, my thoughts after finishing are "ok, why can't i get nice ZZLLs like this in practice lol"

The 28.85 i derped and got confused during phasing so that threw off my solve, but overall i got a surprisingly good average xD, quite literally got mostly T and like a few H ZZLLs, 1 Pi that i just corner cycled into a T case, and H and L cases that i happened to actually know can be used as ZZLLs, so basically, a luckily nice set of scrambles


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 2, 2013)

Round 305: 26.62

24.20, (35.44), 25.43, 28.48, 25.87, 28.78, 26.27, 32.43, 24.29, 21.05, (16.73), 29.42

I was having a really bad average and then for some reason got maybe my 5th fastest solve second to last. It didn't even feel that fast, I just looked up when I stopped the timer and said "holy ****." Still, 2 sup-30s is pretty sloppy.


----------



## kbrune (May 2, 2013)

Round 305

*Ave: 21.45*

19.03, 22.86, 19.41, 22.35, 20.25, 22.55, 22.80, 19.51, 25.48, 20.84, 21.16, 22.77

A few of those solves should have been sub 20 but I have to be happy with this round. overall consistent with only one solve over 23 seconds!


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 3, 2013)

round 305 average of 12 28.45
25.13, 30.13, 26.47, 34.74, DNF, 27.39, 26.30, 23.93, 26.01, 28.06, 31.30, 28.94


----------



## Bh13 (May 4, 2013)

*Round 305:
Average: 20.94*
Times:21.47, 22.84, 23.53, 20.70, 19.02, 18.05, (16.69), 21.50, 21.64, 20.34, (24.45), 20.28 
Pretty good. Nice to have no sup-25's


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 4, 2013)

*Round 305*
*Roux*
*Average:* 25.11
*Times:* (14.41), 20.86, (28.50), 26.98, 26.90, 24.19, 24.65, 27.66, 27.94, 24.29, 20.17, 27.45


----------



## Yuxuibbs (May 5, 2013)

Round 305: OH *23.15*

23.60, 20.01, 23.42, 21.92, 24.58, 24.27, 23.87, 21.67, (24.84), 24.67, (17.65), 23.49

Nice single, ok average


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 5, 2013)

Round 305 (Roux)
Average: 28.17
27.85, 25.21, 29.92, (34.59), 26.17, (23.26), 26.94, 26.15, 30.13, 30.23, 26.72, 32.42

Not bad for not doing Roux for several months. I think I was averaging 24-25 when I stopped.


----------



## JianhanC (May 5, 2013)

OH

24.20, 20.96, 25.53, 33.19, 25.20, 24.70, 26.16, 22.43, 18.72, 28.64, 27.41, 25.67 = 25.09


----------



## ONikolay (May 5, 2013)

Round 305

18.11, 20.97, 23.09, 21.03, 21.55, 15.78, 15.39, 31.93, 22.32, 17.53, 17.68, 20.73

session avg: *19.88* (σ = 2.42)

mistakes


----------



## jayefbe (May 6, 2013)

Round *305*

Average: *22.99*
(19.40) 20.16 (28.81) 21.32 24.80 22.50 22.97 19.84 25.46 23.24 23.12 26.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2013)

*Round 305 Results*​

aznanimedude	20.52
Bh13	20.94
Mike Hughey	21.22
kbrune	21.45
jayefbe	22.99
Yuxuibbs (OH)	23.15
Schmidt	23.37
JianhanC (OH)	25.09
CheesecakeCuber	25.11
TP	26.05
MarcelP	26.54
TheOneOnTheLeft	26.62
sneaklyfox (Roux)	28.17
guinepigs rock	28.45

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	19.88

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 9, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 306th round:

U2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F U2 R U' L' U2 L2 D' B F U R' F2
F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R D' U B U' R' B' D2 R
L' D2 R D' F2 U2 D' B U' B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' L2
U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B L B' F' D B' D' R2
L2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 B' U' B R2 U B2 F U F L
B D2 R2 L B2 L' B L D' F' R' F2 L2 F' B L2 F D2 B2
D' U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B' R2 D' F' R' U L' B R' D' U2
B F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F L2 D U' B' L' D B2 U' R' D'
U B D F' B' D F2 D' F2 R D F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2
D2 L' F2 L R2 B2 L F' L' D B2 D B2 F' L' D2 F2
L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L B U' F L D L' R D B' R2
F2 D R2 D' U R' D' R' U' B L2 D B' L2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2013)

Round 306
21.82
(24.65), 23.17, (18.02), 19.36, 21.89, 22.56, 22.37, 20.44, 23.56, 18.66, 23.63, 22.59

Wow, that was so bad. Mistakes like crazy. I was nervous, I think - I was sure I had a shot at sub-20 this week, and instead messed up terribly.


----------



## aznanimedude (May 6, 2013)

306: *22.55*

22.58, (18.99), 25.98, 22.70, 26.19, 20.14, 23.65, 20.56, 20.43, 21.79, 21.46, (26.72)

ZZ-b too hard QQ


----------



## Bh13 (May 6, 2013)

Round *306*:
Average:21.72
Times:21.81, 19.85, (17.82), 19.64, (25.32), 24.08, 22.17, 22.61, 22.57, 21.48, 21.96, 21.00 
Great start, bad middle, ok finish


----------



## MarcelP (May 6, 2013)

Round* 306*


 (28.99) 27.27 26.23 26.37 23.54 28.64 25.34 26.64 (19.99) 23.37 28.19 27.46 = *26.31* // My first sub 20 single in this competition!


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 7, 2013)

*Round 306*

Average: 26.09

Times: 27.34, 27.07, 24.90, 24.03, (21.69), 25.95, 27.74, 24.01, 26.11, 32.31, 25.57, (28.21)

Comment: ...this sucks


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

Round 306

Ave: 21.93

18.49, 20.52, 22.84, 22.52, 19.73, 21.10, 21.70, 26.18, 19.52, 24.74, 24.17, 22.49

Grr! I tried to hard during the last 3 solves! overall decent though. I still see room for improvement.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 7, 2013)

Round 306 (Roux)
Average: 29.33
29.55, 32.00, 26.41, 29.48, 32.79, 25.87, 26.57, 26.22, (49.10), (22.80), 36.22, 28.22

Ugh... disgusting... at this rate, I will have to go back to the sub-30 race.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 7, 2013)

average of 12 27.79 round 306

27.53, 24.31, 25.14, 36.15, 27.60, 30.17, 29.98, 31.68, 26.82, 26.59, 23.48, 28.06


----------



## ONikolay (May 8, 2013)

Round 306: Speed

24.46, 28.95, 16.82, 25.70, 32.52, 22.75, 29.26, 25.16, 24.03, 22.74, 15.78, 30.69

session avg: *25.06* (σ = 4.01)

:-D


----------



## jayefbe (May 10, 2013)

Figured I'd do this round since the results weren't up yet.

*Round 306*

Average: *23.32*
24.85 (27.33) (17.72) 26.05 22.18 19.94 21.44 26.43 25.24 21.00 23.75 22.27

Meh.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 10, 2013)

Round 306 Speed


365
May 10, 2013 5:30:06 PM
*00:19.93
**F2 D R2 D' U R' D' R' U' B L2 D B' L2 D2 L2 U'*364May 10, 2013 5:29:17 PM*00:22.09**L2 B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 B2 L B U' F L D L' R D B' R2*363May 10, 2013 5:28:17 PM*00:22.59**D2 L' F2 L R2 B2 L F' L' D B2 D B2 F' L' D2 F2*362May 10, 2013 5:26:58 PM*00:25.68**U B D F' B' D F2 D' F2 R D F' D2 B' R2 F' R2 B' L2*361May 10, 2013 5:25:53 PM*00:30.51**B F2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 F L2 D U' B' L' D B2 U' R' D'*360May 10, 2013 5:24:59 PM*00:27.92**D' U' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' B' R2 D' F' R' U L' B R' D' U2*359May 10, 2013 5:24:12 PM*00:21.51
**B D2 R2 L B2 L' B L D' F' R' F2 L2 F' B L2 F D2 B2*358May 10, 2013 5:23:21 PM*00:22.75**L2 R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 L2 B' U' B R2 U B2 F U F L*357May 10, 2013 5:22:34 PM*00:22.45**U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 U' B L B' F' D B' D' R2*356May 10, 2013 3:36:31 PM*00:22.92**L' D2 R D' F2 U2 D' B U' B R2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U2 F' L2*355May 10, 2013 3:35:40 PM*00:22.43**F2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R D' U B U' R' B' D2 R*354May 10, 2013 3:34:56 PM*00:19.68**U2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 F U2 R U' L' U2 L2 D' B F U R' F2*

= 23.03

Not good, not bad


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 10, 2013)

Round 306 *22.47*

19.19, 21.86, 20.54, 35.39, 20.89, 24.40, 29.38, 17.30, 23.38, 25.38, 19.27, 20.40

I think this would have been a PB if I'd got it 2 days ago. Working on my cross planning and lookahead has paid off.


----------



## curtishousley (May 11, 2013)

Round 306
Average: 21:26

20.69
23.10 
18.92 
19.59 
24.87
22.36 
23.61 
19.80 
23.68 
19.60 
13.87 
21.29 

Got my best solve there, 13.87, but was a PLL skip, still awesome!


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2013)

Joining in, maybe I have become little too fast now for this race  (Just did my first sub-20 in competition btw, not too bad for a 40y+ )

Round 306: *18.42*

16.83, 18.91, 19.38, (16.37), (21.61), 18.62, 17.85, 19.28, 17.49, 17.91, 18.76, 19.17


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2013)

Sorry I was late again. I'll just start things back normally again on Monday, so this round is a full week again. (I got too caught up in my gigaminx BLD attempt.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

*Round 306 Results*​

Lid	18.42
curtishousley	21.26
Bh13	21.72
Mike Hughey	21.82
kbrune	21.93
TheOneOnTheLeft	22.47
aznanimedude	22.55
kunparekh18	23.03
jayefbe	23.32
ONikolay	25.06
CheesecakeCuber	26.09
MarcelP	26.31
guinepigs rock	27.79
sneaklyfox (Roux)	29.33

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 16, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 307th round:

F' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 L' U' R B2 D R D2 L F2 L' B2 U2 R'
B D2 B2 L F R' F2 L' D L' U B2 R2 D L2 F2 U' D L2
U D2 B2 L' B' U2 R U2 R U2 F U D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2
U2 R D2 R' B2 R' D2 L B2 L' F' U' L B D F L R' F2
L2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B' U B2 R2 B2 L F2 R' U F L'
U' R' D' F L' D2 L2 B' U B' R2 L2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 U' F2 L2
U2 B L2 B' U2 L2 B D2 F L D R2 U' B2 D' F' R D B
D' B D' R2 B U' L' F R2 U2 D' F2 D2 R' D2 R L2 B2 L
R2 D2 F2 D R2 U F2 R2 U' F' L' D2 U F' L B' U' L' F
D2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L B U' B2 R B' D2 F R' F
R2 U B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' L R' F R F R2 B L' D2 F2
R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L B R' F' D2 U' B D' L' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

Round 307
21.53
19.81, 23.08, (23.72), 18.71, (17.72), 21.59, 20.72, 22.28, 22.53, 22.06, 22.22, 22.30

Sigh.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2013)

Round 307 (OH)
*Average: 24.83*
23.35, 27.36, 25.43, (31.50), (23.01), 23.34, 25.07, 23.71, 24.96, 25.44, 24.49, 25.19

Forget the Roux... that was just for fun. Need to practice more OH. This is nice. I'm happy to get a sub-25 average.


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 14, 2013)

*Round 307*

*Round 307
Average of 12: 23.34	*
(28.06), 22.56, 21.84, 21.33, 24.73, 26.73, 22.87, 22.45, (20.34), 23.81, 26.30, 20.83

This was part of an average of 100... first in a long time and I got a couple new pbs. 
ao12: 23.00 previously 23.23
ao100: 25.06 previously 26.30



Spoiler



Round 305
Average of 12: 24.59
26.80, 22.79, 26.36, 33.71, 25.38, 21.08, 22.20, (20.19), 24.22, 24.20, (28.19), 24.73

Round 306
Average of 12: 23.71
21.67, 22.86, 23.36, 23.61, 23.58, 20.85, 27.99, (28.43), 25.36, (17.41), 22.94, 24.95


Rubik's cube
May 13, 2013 9:13:35 PM - 10:53:11 PM

Mean: 25.06
Standard deviation: 3.17
Best Time: 17.41
Worst Time: 33.71

Best average of 5: 22.09
31-35 - 22.01 23.30 (26.52) (19.42) 20.97

Best average of 12: 23.00
26-37 - 24.95 23.98 25.24 20.88 22.47 22.01 23.30 (26.52) (19.42) 20.97 23.39 22.89

1. 27.63 U R2 D2 U' B2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 U L B' L D L2 U'
2. 25.06 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B2 R2 D U' F' U2 R' D F U R' U2 F' L' D'
3. 31.51 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D R2 U L B U L U' F D2 F2 D' B2 U'
4. 25.74 L2 U' R2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 D L2 U2 B' R' F2 L B R' D B R2 D U'
5. 27.84 L2 F2 U B2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 U L U2 B2 F R2 B F2 D' B2 F2
6. 23.96 B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D R2 D R2 F' R F' U2 R' L2 U F D' R2 U2
7. 28.66 F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 F' L' B' F' D' U2 F' R D U R'
8. 23.61 L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' F' U F2 U2 F R2 D' L U' F2 U'
9. 28.29 F2 U' R2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 B D' F' R' U L2 B' L2 B2 R2
10. 28.13 D U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' F U2 L F' U F' U' B D2 U'
11. 24.99 L2 U' F2 D F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U L B U R2 U' F L F2 D2 U'
12. 26.67 D' B2 D2 L2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 D' R U' B' L B D' F' L U2 L' U2
13. 22.35 B2 L2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R F' R U B F2 D' F U2 L F
14. 20.65 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 F2 U B D' B2 L2 B' U2 F' U' L' D'
15. 26.05 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D' U' R2 D' F2 U2 F D R' U2 F2 D2 U F' R B' D
16. 23.89 B2 D' U' R2 D' L2 D' L2 F2 D L2 B D' R F' D' L2 F U' R2 F'
17. 27.36 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 U F2 R2 U L2 D F R L F' R' B' D B U' B U2
18. 29.58 F2 R2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 U L2 U' R U' R2 B D R L' F' R2 D2
19. 26.97 D2 B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 L' D2 B D R L U' L' B' F'
20. 26.50 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 R F' L U2 B D' U2 F' U R2 U'
21. 29.84 F2 D F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R U' F' R F2 L F' U' F L' U2
22. 28.31 B2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D U2 B2 D2 B' R' D' F2 L D' B2 U R' D2 L2
23. 25.08 U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U B R' F' L2 U' L U2 F2 U2 L'
24. 24.27 D2 L2 F2 D2 U' R2 U2 B2 U B2 U2 L' D U2 F2 U B D U' L U
25. 25.17 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' B' L U B2 D' F R2
26. 24.95 R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' U2 B' R B R' F2 D U L' B' L'
27. 23.98 R2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 D U2 B2 U R2 F' L2 U' L B' D' B2 R B D' U
28. 25.24 D' F2 D F2 U' L2 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B D2 R' U L2 U' L' U' B2 R2
29. 20.88 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 D F L' F L2 U R D' F R2 F2 U'
30. 22.47 B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B L F R L' D' B' R' B' D2
31. 22.01 B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B L' F' L2 F' U B' L B D2
32. 23.30 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B R' L2 D' R' B' D2 R F2
33. 26.52 D U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 R' B' U2 B' R2 L U' B R' F' U'
34. 19.42 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 F L D F' U F2 R F D B' D'
35. 20.97 L2 U2 L2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D B R' L2 F' D R U2 B' U' B' U'
36. 23.39 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B' U B F' R F L2 D2 U F
37. 22.89 D' R2 D2 L2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U' L U F' L B L2 U' R U2 F U2
38. 30.41 D L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L2 F U L' U' F2 R L2 D' U'
39. 22.99 D R2 D' L2 U' B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U F D L' U' L' B D2 B' D B U'
40. 25.92 D2 R2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F' U L2 B' R2 B2 D R' D' F U'
41. 24.26 U' R2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 L2 F2 L F L B R B' U' R D2 F' U'
42. 23.25 D' L2 D B2 L2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D U' B U' L D2 R U' R2 U
43. 24.17 L2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U' B D' L' D2 F' U' B' D' F2 D'
44. 28.45 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D F2 U B2 D' R' B2 F' U2 B' D L' B2 R2 D'
45. 29.39 U2 L2 U F2 U R2 D B2 R2 F' U' F2 D R D B' F U F2
46. 24.50 D2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D2 R2 U' L D' B2 R' F' U' L D2 U2 F' R2
47. 29.19 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U L' D' F U' B D' L D2 F2 R U'
48. 28.64 U' L2 B2 F2 U R2 U R2 D' R2 U' L' U2 L D' F2 L' U R B
49. 25.46 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' R' D2 F R' F' D2 R U' F U
50. 25.55 R2 L2 U B2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 F D F2 L' U B2 L' F2 U' L

round 305
51. 26.80 U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F U L2 F U' L' U B D2 U'
52. 22.79 D2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D F2 D L' U' F2 L D2 R B U2 R' B'
53. 26.36 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U L2 D' R2 D U' B' L' D2 F' U2 L' D' B' R' F2 U'
54. 33.71 B2 D' R2 D U B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R' D F' L D2 R' B' D' U2 L'
55. 25.38 D2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 D' U2 F2 L2 U F R' B D' U B R2 B D' F' U2
56. 21.08 L2 U' L2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B' R' U' B2 F U F2 D R U2
57. 22.20 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 R2 F' D' R U B' R' B' R L D2 U2
58. 20.19 R2 F2 D L2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D R' U' L D' F R' U F L' B U'
59. 24.22 D2 L2 D B2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 B D2 F' U R' L D B D' R2 U
60. 24.20 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D B2 U2 B' U L' F R' U2 L2 D B U2
61. 28.19 B2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U B2 R2 D2 U R B' R F' R2 L' B L' D' B
62. 24.73 R2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D U R F' D B D2 U2 L F2 L' U'

round 306
63. 21.67 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 U' F U R D2 F2 L2 U' R' U2 F'
64. 22.86 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 B' D L2 U L' D2 B2 L' F' R' U
65. 23.36 U' B2 D R2 D' L2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R' D2 U' L' B' F2 R' F D F' D'
66. 23.61 B2 R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2 D U2 R2 L2 B L' F U' B' D B U2 R' D' U'
67. 23.58 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 R' B R' D' B' L B' F' R2 D' U2
68. 20.85 U' F2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L U B R U B D2 L' B2 F'
69. 27.99 B2 D' F2 D' B2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 D' B' D B2 D2 B' F R' F
70. 28.43 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D B2 F2 L B2 L U2 B F' D R F R'
71. 25.36 R2 D2 R2 D F2 U L2 D F2 U F2 R' D U2 L2 B' F' D U2 B' R2 U'
72. 17.41 D' R2 B2 F2 D R2 D' L2 D' L2 U' R' D' F' L' D L' B' R2 D' L U
73. 22.94 R2 B2 L2 U B2 D R2 L2 D B2 D' L U2 L2 F U2 F' U' R B
74. 24.95 D U2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' F D' B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B' U' L'

round 307
75. 28.06 B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 D2 L' B2 U' B R' F L' D B R U
76. 22.56 D' L2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' D' B2 D R B' F' U2 L U2
77. 21.84 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U' R2 F' D2 F' L D' R L' B R2 F' U'
78. 21.33 F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' F2 R' U' R' F' R' B L2 D B R2
79. 24.73 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 D R2 U2 R U2 L' B' R F U L' F D2 U2
80. 26.73 D F2 U B2 D F2 U F2 U F2 U2 L D' L2 B F' U' R' F2 R' L2
81. 22.87 B2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U' R' B' D' U' R D' B L F2 U'
82. 22.45 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' F R B2 U F' D2 R D F2 R'
83. 20.34 B2 U F2 U2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F' D2 R' F2 U L' U' F2 U F
84. 23.81 B2 U' F2 R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' B' R2 U L2 F2 R' U' B2 F2 U2
85. 26.30 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D' L D B U F R2 F' U L2 U'
86. 20.83 F2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L2 B' U2 R2 U R' L' F U' B' D' U2

87. 31.41 L2 D2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 F R B' U R D2 R D' B F'
88. 27.46 U R2 D L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D' B2 R U' R B2 U' F R F D' U2
89. 23.47 B2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 D U2 R2 F L' D' R U' B L D' F' D' U
90. 21.33 D F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F L D2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' R D'
91. 30.94 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 U B U' L' B' L' D F' R2 B D U'
92. 32.66 D L2 U L2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U' L2 B L' U R D' F2 U2 F' L F' U'
93. 22.54 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 L B R' L' U2 R' L2 U' F R2
94. 28.20 F2 U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 R U B2 D R2 U' B D
95. 25.19 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D R' U' L D L2 B' D F2 L' B D2
96. 19.58 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 D R2 U R' B R2 L2 B F2 R L' F2 U'
97. 31.44 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F' R' L' F' L2 U' B U R2 F D'
98. 23.86 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 D' R2 D R B' D' L U' B U L' B U2
99. 21.36 R2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 D F2 L2 U L' U' B' D2 R F U2 L D2 R2 U'
100. 25.69 B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 U' R U2 L' F' L D' R' F D2 L


----------



## ONikolay (May 14, 2013)

Round 307: Speed

session avg: *18.89* (σ = 1.54)

My problem is recognize and intuitive f2l 



Spoiler: Session



17.58
19.68
19.21[double g-perm ;D]
16.88[F2L - 7 sec... Double PLL]
17.91 
13.49
18.38
22.31[G-perm instead of R-perm] 
22.12[Cross + F2L 15 sec] 
19.38[E-Perm + H-Perm D:] 
20.10[Blue Cross] 
17.63


----------



## curtishousley (May 14, 2013)

Round 307
Average - 21:45

20.68 
23.07 
20.40 
17.47 
19.76 
20.78 
21.86 
21.86 
23.47 
23.64 
19.04 
25.28 

Seemed like a lot of very difficult crosses... Then I got two solves in a row in the exact same time, pretty crazy


----------



## jayefbe (May 14, 2013)

*Round 307: Speed*

Average: *21.89*
21.75 17.85 21.81 24.46 22.18 21.97 (25.74) 20.25 (17.33) 20.86 22.94 24.87

This is a pretty good average for me. Wish that sup-25 wasn't there, but otherwise very happy with those solves.


----------



## Lid (May 15, 2013)

Round 307: *18.40* (σ = 1.67)

20.28, 16.48, 20.55, 16.25, 19.19, 19.98, 16.37, 19.06, (22.45), 18.42[PLLskip], (15.49), 17.41

Pretty good (PB a12 is 17.99). But I want to be more even than this.


----------



## Schmidt (May 15, 2013)

Schmidt : *22.38* (σ = 1.97) : Race to sub 20 : R#307

18.41, 18.47, 22.56, 22.59, 24.00, 21.69, 24.77, 21.22, 20.41, 23.84, 27.38, 24.21


----------



## Carson (May 16, 2013)

Round 307
25.34
30.94, 25.68, 23.43, 17.39, 24.92, 19.84, (16.05), 25.99, (48.45), 27.59, 33.20, 24.39


I have kind of been away from cubing for awhile now. My wife and I recently had a baby (he is 5 1/2 months now) and we just bought a house and are in the middle of renovations so life has been pretty hectic. Anyway, I think I graduated from this thread once upon a time, so I'm probably just going to participate for awhile until I get my times back up.


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 16, 2013)

R307 Speed

*Average: 22.30*

17.39 18.89 23.81 25.86 21.56 21.81 23.65 (17.09) 22.53 24.81 (28.12) 22.67

It was AWESOME until the last 2 solves 
I still keep inching closer towards that elusive sub20 avg12.

Very next solve I get a 17 :fp


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 16, 2013)

Round 307

*22.86*

23.41, 23.35, 20.70, 20.43, (43.43), 22.39, 25.23, (19.93), 20.66, 25.85, 23.11, 23.51

Messed up a V perm on the 43, but otherwise pretty happy with how consistent this was, I'm usually a lot more variable.


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 17, 2013)

Carson said:


> My wife and I recently had a baby



congratulations


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 18, 2013)

ROUND 307: ROUX
*Average:*25.35
*Times:*24.17, 23.74, 28.07, 24.11, 28.79, (29.07), 23.03, (20.86), 23.08, 29.43, 28.55, 20.93

My times are fluctuating like ridiculousness...


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 18, 2013)

*Round 307*

*Avg - 17.86*

17.39
(14.59)
18.55
18.74
17.87
18.40
17.07
16.35
20.47
(20.99)
15.78
18.02

It's been a while since I've done this and I think it's pretty obvious i'm sub-20 but I never officially graduated from this thread so i'll be here for a couple weeks until I get my diploma...

P.S. - This was a PB Ao12!!!


----------



## insomniac (May 19, 2013)

Best average of 12: 27.43
1-12 - 29.66 25.18 28.40 30.51 28.49 27.63 (22.12) 24.78 (31.79) 28.98 23.88 26.82


----------



## MarcelP (May 19, 2013)

Round *307*

24.95 26.20 24.87 28.40 (31.00) 27.26 21.56 28.45 27.23 (20.29) 29.65 24.18 = *26.28* // With new Fangshi


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2013)

*Round 307 Results*​

TeddyKGB	17.86
Lid	18.40
curtishousley	21.45
Mike Hughey	21.53
jayefbe	21.89
kunparekh18	22.30
Schmidt	22.38
TheOneOnTheLeft	22.86
Brian Kremer	23.34
sneaklyfox (OH)	24.83
Carson	25.34
CheesecakeCuber	25.35
MarcelP	26.28
insomniac	27.43

Lid is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	18.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 23, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 308th round:

R D' B U2 R L2 D2 F' L' D R U2 L2 F L2 F' L2 B' D2
L2 U B2 D' R' L2 B D' F' B2 D' R' L2 D2 L U2 D2 F2 U2 B2
D2 L B D F B2 U D2 F' R B D2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R
F2 D' F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U' R D' B' L2 U2 B' L' B2 L' B' U2
L2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D L D2 B' R2 D L' B2 L2 B2 R U
L2 D' B2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U2 R B' R' F' R' D' B' F L' R U
F2 U B R' U' D F R' B R D2 L U2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2
B2 D2 B' D2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D F2 L' D B R F U L2 D
B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F2 D R' D2 U2 B' R F R2 F2 D B' U2
U2 F2 R' D2 L2 R' D2 U2 F2 L F' L2 F R2 U B F R2 B
L2 U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 F U L B U' L2 F2 R' B' R2 F R
L D R B' U' L' F' R' F R' U' D2 F2 L2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2013)

Round 308
21.05
17.66, 22.65, (24.88), 17.92, 23.82, (16.27), 20.54, 19.31, 20.40, 20.78, 23.20, 24.24

Ugh - pretty nice average until the last two solves ruined it.


----------



## Schmidt (May 20, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.09 (σ = 1.54) : Race to sub 20 : R#308

21.00, 15.34[PLL], 24.25, 20.06, 29.47, 23.31, 19.90, 22.93, 23.36, 21.11, 23.33, 21.63

I would trade that sub 16 for some stability. More like a flat line of 22's instead of these highs and lows

(21, -6, +9, -4, +9, -6, -4, +3, +1, -2, +2, -2)


----------



## Lid (May 20, 2013)

Round 308: *19.15*

(15.39), 21.27, 18.61, 20.77, 17.74, 19.02, 19.84, 18.19, 21.27, 16.86, (21.64), 17.96

next week, I'll do opposite cross, = green


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 20, 2013)

round 308 average of 12 28.04
27.47, 29.79, 27.20, 21.78, 28.84, 28.78, 30.44, 44.16, 26.53, 24.86, 31.74, 24.70


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2013)

Round 308
23.62
(DNF), 22.76, (19.33), 23.47, 24.93, 20.40, 26.18, 21.69, 25.45, 19.64, 23.89, 27.79


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 21, 2013)

Round 308 (OH)
Average: 25.06
25.82, 29.99, 27.42, 24.79, 21.98, 23.16, 25.98, (20.86), 25.50, 21.97, (DNF), 24.02

Would have been sub-25 if not for the DNF pop... yeah... didn't bother to try fixing the cube with one hand.


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2013)

Round *308*

22.99 28.39 25.69 30.89 28.93 26.25 22.74 (22.46) (32.46) 31.84 25.48 32.05 = *27.53* // Bleh.. Fangshi is not doing magic stuff today


----------



## curtishousley (May 21, 2013)

Round 308
Average: 21.29

19.79 
19.07 
25.32 
21.32 
24.83 
20.00 
22.89 
18.12 
19.86 
19.80 
20.69 
24.69


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 22, 2013)

*Round 308*

*Avg - 19.15*

19.30
19.69
18.73
16.77
(14.55)
18.93
18.50
(DNF)
19.14
19.18
19.23
22.05

Not nearly as good as last round but acceptable...


----------



## ONikolay (May 23, 2013)

Round 308: Speed

16.46, 19.15, 14.97, 17.79, 14.77, 14.83, 18.33, 18.05[pll skip], 21.50, 17.89, 18.83, 21.92[red cross]

session avg: *17.78*


----------



## Cubemaestro (May 23, 2013)

Round 308 average is 21.27
21.10
22.23
(15.75) orange cross +pll skip+lucky pb
18.30
21.82
23.42
(24.71)
21.59
23.11
17.98 non lucky pb 
22.15
Average:21.27


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2013)

*Round 308 Results*​

Lid	19.15
TeddyKGB	19.15
Mike Hughey	21.05
Cubemaestro	21.27
curtishousley	21.29
Schmidt	22.09
Carson	23.62
sneaklyfox (OH)	25.06
MarcelP	27.53
guinepigs rock	28.04

Congratulations to Lid, who graduates this round!

TeddyKGB is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.78

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 27, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 309th round:

R D2 B2 F2 R D2 L2 F2 U' R F L2 B2 L' F U F2 R
D2 R2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B2 D2 U R' B2 L' F2 R2 D' R' U F' U2
R2 U L2 U L2 B2 F2 U R B2 D' F' D R F' D' B F U'
L D2 F2 R U F B U2 R' U L2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U
D' L2 B L F' D2 L2 U' D' L' B' U2 D R2 U D2 L2 F2 D2
F2 D2 R2 B F' L2 D2 U2 F U L2 B2 F L' F2 R U B2 D U2
R2 D' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L' D U' B2 D' R B' L D U' B
B L F D L2 D L2 B U F2 L D B2 L2 D R2 F2 D' B2
L F2 B2 U F L U' B' R D' L2 U F2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2
U2 B U2 F U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B R D' R2 D2 F L D2 R2 D2 F
B' L2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' D2 U2 L' R D' F2 U' L' B' L' B2 R' D2
U F2 U L2 U R2 U L2 U L' F U B' D' U2 B D F' D2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 23, 2013)

Round 309
20.88
20.34, 20.61, 19.64, 19.83, 18.30, 20.90, 18.32, (15.52), (24.13), 23.49, 23.35, 24.02

Ugh. First 8 solves were very much sub-20, then I fell apart. Nerves were part of the problem. Someday I'm going to make it!


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2013)

I had my fingers crossed when I saw you had posted. It's funny how good times can make you/everybody slow.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 23, 2013)

Round 309 (OH)
Average: 25.32
24.82, 24.54, 25.34, 25.55, 27.14, 24.75, 26.84, 25.18+, 27.19, 24.86, 24.17, 24.03

That was rather consistent... sucky +2 on the best solve was incorrect AUF.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 24, 2013)

ROUND 309 (ROUX)
Average: 23.06
Times: 20.58, 22.09, 24.51, 23.19, 25.04, 25.03, (27.98), (18.13), 20.29, 27.24, 23.41, 19.17

Meh...I love how I was averaging 20 right before I made my entry...


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 24, 2013)

I know it's bad (espescially the third one  ), but here are my times:

31.53 34.27 41.85 27.95 26.64 31.04 33.01 27.52 34.39 32.29 27.46 28.29

I think I'm going to try the sub-25 competition rather...


----------



## curtishousley (May 24, 2013)

Round -- 309
Average -- 20.31

21.46 
17.10 
22.10 
20.19 
19.84 
18.78 
19.59 
19.16 
21.21 
24.24 
18.95 
21.82 

I think if I worked on my cross I would do a lot better. Seems when I can do a solid quick cross the rest of the solve goes really nicely, and if it's a bad cross I seem to fumble through the rest.


----------



## peterbone (May 26, 2013)

I'm joining. I use full CFCE.

Round --309
Average -- 18.74

19.51,18.32,18.54,17.49,(13.98),16.99,19.10,(34.42),14.26,18.08,26.91,18.18

Happy with the two sub 15s. Mucked up on the two slow ones.


----------



## kcl (May 27, 2013)

Really good average for me! I should probably go to the sub 15 one soon.. 18.86, 13.97, 17.32, 16.72, 17.25, 15.28, 18.23, 17.12, 16.68, 18.46, 15.08, 17.66 = 
avg12: 16.98 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 16.98 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 16.89


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 27, 2013)

*Round 309*

*Avg - 19.02*

22.63
20.77
18.66
17.74
16.90
19.09
(25.35)
18.05
19.29
18.97
18.13
(15.31)

Graduation!!!! After 8 1/2 years of cubing I'm finally sub-20, now how long will it take me to get sub-15?


----------



## Schmidt (May 27, 2013)

Schmidt : *22.98* (σ = 2.36) : R#309

23.06, 22.27, 28.84, 23.19, 20.77, 24.19, 21.61, 20.77, 21.58, 23.55, 18.84, 31.78


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

*Round 309 Results*​

kclejeune	16.98
peterbone	18.74
TeddyKGB	19.02
curtishousley	20.31
Mike Hughey	20.88
Schmidt	22.98
CheesecakeCuber	23.06
sneaklyfox (OH)	25.32
speedcuber50	30.78

Congratulations to TeddyKGB, who graduates this round!

kclejeune is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 30, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 310th round:

B2 R U L D' F' D R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' F2 L'
F' D2 F' R U' D' B2 L D F R2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D'
U B2 R2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F R U L B2 R2 U L D' U'
L2 B' U2 R2 B' F' L2 R2 U' F' L' U2 B D U' F' L' D' U
B' D2 U2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U F' R D B L F R U' R' F2
R U L U2 L F D' R F' U B L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2
D R U R B R' U R' U2 R' D2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 U2
L2 F R2 U2 B L2 D2 B' R2 B U2 L' R' F U B D R' D F U2
B' D2 U2 R2 D2 B F D2 F' R' F' L R2 B' L' D' L R2 U R2
D B D2 R D' B' L B U' R' F U2 B U2 F' R2 L2 B U2
D2 R F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 R F U' R U' B D2 B2 L F U' B'
F2 R B2 L' U2 F R B' L2 D2 U2 B L D' R' B


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

Round 310
20.21
17.91, 20.58, 19.52, 19.52, 20.81, 17.46, 22.98, 20.76, (15.97), 19.95, (23.20), 22.60

Closer and closer. This time it was just the last 2 solves that killed me.


----------



## curtishousley (May 28, 2013)

Round -- 310
Average -- 20.12


18.53 
25.21 
19.06 
20.20 
19.35 
22.20 
17.40 
21.75 
15.70 
18.60 
22.08 
22.03 

I think that's my best average in the race so far. I started off really nervous, those first two 22 solves could have been much better.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (May 29, 2013)

Round 310

Average: 23.75

Times: (19.93), 25.05, 25.81, 20.63, 24.75, 21.14, 27.54, 24.76, 21.28, 24.54, (29.25), 21.97

Great start but terrible finish...


----------



## Brian Kremer (May 29, 2013)

*310th round:
Average: 24.81*

22.12, 24.82, (21.01), 23.95, 24.79, (30.41), 24.53, 28.57, 25.26, 28.87, 23.55, 21.64



Spoiler



*308th round:
Average: 24.77*

24.55, 22.46, 23.82, 25.43, (19.70), (27.56), 25.55, 23.82, 26.73, 24.97, 26.68, 23.69

*309th round:
Average: 25.30
*
25.17, 26.94, 24.54, (30.58), 24.10, 22.66, 22.08, 29.37, 34.03, 21.94, (21.60), 25.70


----------



## kcl (May 30, 2013)

Averageish for me  
Generated By ChaoTimer at 2013-05-29 07:27 PM

Default session

Number of solves: 12
Best Time: 16.40
Worst Time: 21.08

Session Avg: 17.79

Individual Times: 
18.05, 17.35, 16.55, 18.22, 16.65, 17.30, 17.70, 17.70, 19.85, (16.40), (21.08), 18.50


----------



## Carson (May 30, 2013)

Round 310
23.71
25.81, 25.08, 20.23, (27.99), 24.60, 24.85, 21.52, (19.56), 24.02, 23.38, 23.67, 23.96


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 30, 2013)

Wow! I actually made it on in 9th place!!! Woohoo!!!

Although, perhaps I should try the sub-25 competition? In any case, I prefer ao5, not ao12, so I find these competitions quite awkward. And my only centisecond timer is on the computer, which is not available all day.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 31, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> Wow! I actually made it on in 9th place!!! Woohoo!!!
> 
> Although, perhaps I should try the sub-25 competition? In any case, I prefer ao5, not ao12, so I find these competitions quite awkward. And my only centisecond timer is on the computer, which is not available all day.



What's wrong with Ao12? Surely it's not too many solves. And more solves means less dependence on luck.

Round 310 (OH)
Average: 27.53
25.53, 27.09, (23.81), 31.38, 24.09, 30.29, 29.57, 27.77, 25.85, 25.35, 28.39, (33.78)

That... was... horrendous. I was going to get the best time on the last one because F2L was awesome... then I totally messed up an E-perm which probably took me at >12 seconds more.


----------



## Schmidt (May 31, 2013)

Schmidt : *23.05* (σ = 2.19) : R#310

23.88, 24.94, 21.52, 28.11, 23.19, 22.02, 17.84, 22.08, 21.09, 20.80, 29.41, 22.86

The first 6 and the last 5 solves was what made this ao12 bad.


----------



## speedcuber50 (May 31, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What's wrong with Ao12? Surely it's not too many solves. And more solves means less dependence on luck.


The main problem is that my only centisecond timer is on the computer, which is not available all the time. And I find following scrambles very difficult as well.

From an endurance point of view there's no problem with ao12.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2013)

*Round 310 Results*​

kclejeune	17.79
curtishousley	20.12
Mike Hughey	20.21
Schmidt	23.05
Carson	23.71
CheesecakeCuber	23.75
Brian Kremer	24.81
sneaklyfox (OH)	27.53

Congratulations to kclejeune, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 3, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 311th round:

D2 F2 L2 R' B2 R' B2 F2 U2 L2 R' B U2 L' D R' F2 L U' F' L
B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 L' F U2 L2 U B F2 L U2 R
U2 R2 B' D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 D2 R U' L F2 R2 B L U2 L' R2
U B' R U2 B2 D2 F' L' U2 L U' D L2 D F2 U F2 R2 B2 L2
R2 U2 F R2 F' D2 B U2 B' U2 F U' R D L2 B L' U' L2 D2
F' B2 R2 D' B' R' D2 B' D R U2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D
L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R' F' D2 F' R2 B' F' R2 U'
B' D' L' B R' D2 F2 U' B D R' D2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R2 B2
B' R2 D F R B' R L U2 L U D2 R2 D L2 U' R2 D B2 U'
D2 F2 R D2 R2 U2 L' D2 U' R' D F' U R' B2 U' F' R'
D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' F' U F2 D2 R' B' R2 D' R2 B2
L U2 B2 U' L2 U2 F D' F U R2 D2 L U2 R' D2 L D2 R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 31, 2013)

Finally! And it only took 311 rounds! (Well, admittedly, I missed a few, but not many.) (Note that I've now done approximately 300 rounds. That's 3600 solves I've done, just for this race alone.)

Round 311
19.37
17.96, 20.05, 19.31, (23.24), 18.63, 20.08, 20.19, 20.16, 20.68, 19.19, 17.41, (15.85)

And look at that - I didn't choke! Fantastic last few solves. Can you believe my highest counting solve was 20.68? Amazing.

Now I have to make it three weeks in a row. I have a feeling that could take a while.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 1, 2013)

Round -- 311
Average -- 19.86

17.67 
15.87 
19.48 
18.75 
21.06 
20.52 
21.39 
19.39 
19.60 
19.37 
21.36 
22.67

Woot, first sub-20 in the race. It's sad though, all of my solves 20+ were just from nervous fumbling, could have been better.


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 1, 2013)

Congrats Mike!

OH 

29.69, 22.74, 29.53, 25.72, 26.32, 27.27, 23.85, 20.03, 28.15, 22.16, 25.20, 20.83 = 23.21


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 1, 2013)

Round 311: Speed

session avg: 21.60

24.30, 23.66, 20.49, 20.05, 24.30, 18.06, 19.85, 21.51, 22.78, 21.01, 27.00, 13.44

whoa


----------



## peterbone (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 311: Speed CFCE

session avg: 16.96

18.61, 16.57, 16.87, 15.56, (22.87), 16.32, 18.79, 17.42, 16.87, (14.01), 15.21, 17.38

I also did round 310 before finding out that I was late. I know it doesn't count but I got 18.83.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 311
OH
26.45, (24.48), 25.56, (32.87), 26.95, 30.14, 26.90, 29.49, 27.77, 28.27, 25.31, 28.66 = *27.55*

Decent.


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 2, 2013)

Round 311
19.49

20.36, 18.70, 19.49, 18.37, (22.25), 20.86, 17.65, 17.69, 21.09, (15.09), 19.73, 20.97


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2013)

*Round 311 Results*​

peterbone	16.96
Mike Hughey	19.37
cowabunga	19.49
curtishousley	19.86
JianhanC (OH)	23.21
uvafan (OH)	27.55

peterbone is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	21.60

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 6, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 312th round:

L' D' L D' F2 B2 L' B' D' F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L' D2 B2 L2 U2 B2
B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R B' D' R' U B R D' B D' F2
F D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 D L2 R U R U' F R'
R D R2 U B' L' U' D2 R U' L U2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 D2
U L F D R L' D B U' R2 L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R
U L D' F' L2 F L' U2 R2 F' U2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2
D2 B D2 B D2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 R' B' D F U' B R2 D' U' R2
U2 R' D2 B2 U' D2 F B' D F2 U2 R F2 R' U2 B2 L' U2 R2 U2
R' D2 L D2 R U2 L2 D2 L U F L B' R2 U2 L' D' B R' F2
L2 F' D2 B2 R F2 L' F' U L' B' L2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 U
U2 L2 F' L' F' U L' F R D L2 B U2 B' U2 R2 B R2 L2 B
D L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' B2 U' B L' U R D F L' B2 R U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 312
19.37
20.58, 16.66, 17.75, (15.63), 19.83, 20.53, 20.06, 19.11, 18.70, 17.25, (23.68), 23.23

I really ruined it at the end, but it was going so good, it didn't matter. This really surprised me, because when I was warming up I was terrible; I had a 23.28 avg 10/12 and a 25.56 avg 3/5 at one point. It's disturbing to me how much I have to warm up some days.

I can't believe I got two in a row! (And how weird is it that it's the same as last time?)


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 3, 2013)

LS + LL scrambles next time so you can graduate ?!? JK, GJ


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 3, 2013)

Round -- 312
Average -- 18.16

16.60 
16.84 
16.83 
16.78 
26.34 
18.91 
20.12 
22.41 
19.24 
16.75 
16.97 
16.73

Ok, that was some insane cubing for me! I had 7 16.xx solves, that is crazy. Though the only time I cube is at work where we keep the lights off so I am normally cubing by computer screen light only. This time I turned the lights on and did my 12 solves while my coworkers were out eating lunch, guess it helped!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 312
OH 
25.18, (36.21), (17.48), 22.36+, 24.02, 28.64, 29.09, 26.10, 28.15, 25.72, 23.06, 24.89 = *25.72*

Good for me, but +2=.


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 312

16.78, 18.06, 22.31, 16.71, 20.06, 18.78, 19.09[dbl oll], 20.89, 18.83, 16.19, 17.94, 21.33

session avg: 18.85


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 312
19.99
16.81, 20.05, 17.97, (14.25), (24.57), 24.31, 21.10, 16.92, 22.92, 18.50, 19.81, 21.47


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 4, 2013)

Schmidt : *22.67* (σ = 1.81) : R#312

24.90, 24.28, 20.41, 20.02, 21.83, 21.05, 22.43, 19.63, 27.55, 23.83, 23.03, 24.91


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 312

Average: 22.51

Times: (19.30), 23.25, 19.76, 21.38, (25.91), 22.43, 23.47, 25.28, 22.79, 22.33, 20.48, 23.89


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 5, 2013)

OH

26.33, 22.33, 21.30, 23.62, 30.48, 23.22, 30.94, 22.73, 25.78, 26.82, 22.06, 25.52 = 24.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2013)

*Round 312 Results*​

curtishousley	18.16
Mike Hughey	19.37
cowabunga	19.99
CheesecakeCuber	22.51
Schmidt	22.67
JianhanC (OH)	24.89
uvafan (OH)	25.72

curtishousley, Mike Hughey (that's me!), and cowabunga are all only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	18.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 10, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 313th round:

F R' U2 L2 F2 B L U B2 R F' U F2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 R2
D2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R U B R' B U' L' R2 U2
R' B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L U2 L U2 R' D F' D2 R' U L D2 B' U2 R'
D2 B2 L2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 L U' B L2 B' R' F' L2 F L2
R2 U2 R' D2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R U2 B' F' D B' L U R F'
R2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' F' L F R2 F2 U L' B L2 U' B' R
B2 R2 F R2 F U2 L B' D' B F' R B U B L2 B2
B' U' B' U' B2 R L F2 U2 B U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 R2
B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L' U2 R2 B2 D' U' R B L2 D' B R' F2 U B
B2 U2 L B2 R F' B2 L U R F2 D R2 U2 F2 B2 L2 D' R2 U
U2 F2 R2 L D' F' L2 U2 D' R' U2 R2 B2 R B2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2
R F R2 L D R F U' R D' B' U2 F D2 F L2 B U2 L2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 313
21.71
20.64, 24.54, 22.18, 25.30, 21.28, 21.52, 19.66, 19.84, (26.26), (19.66), 22.31, 19.80

Oh well - I knew I wasn't really there yet. This is really probably more typical for me than the previous two rounds, although admittedly it is a little worse than average. I'm currently overall averaging almost exactly 21 seconds (for the past thousand solves or more, anyway).


----------



## peterbone (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 313
18.23
18.95, 20.17, (24.74), 17.76, 15.69, 23.29, 16.79, 14.70, 18.04, 17.41, (12.24), 19.50

Bad luck not getting three in a row Mike.
A few bad ones for me but made up for it with the 12.24. Sorry I missed round 312.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 313
OH
(18.61), 26.23, 22.95, 24.35, (34.75), 23.12, 27.15, 23.80, 23.51, 24.57, 21.93, 25.84 = *24.34*
 
PB avg12


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 7, 2013)

Round -- 313
Average -- 20.14

18.47 
23.11 
17.18 
21.24 
18.82 
19.84 
19.66 
20.38 
24.12 
13.66 
21.59 
21.18 

Very inconsistent round, but like you mike im kind of glad I didn't get it this round because I'm not really fully sub-20 yet.

EDIT: I tried reconstructing my 13.66 solve but I can't figure it out. All I remember is that the F2L flowed really nicely and there was a PLL skip. I guess it could have been a mis-scramble but I am usually very careful when scrambling for races.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 313
Average: 21.71

Times: 23.18, 20.71, 22.26, 21.60, 20.89, (25.67), 22.91, 19.00, (17.99), 21.44, 21.17, 23.98


----------



## cowabunga (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 313
19.08
16.08, 16.74, 20.30, 19.25, 19.11, 21.31, (14.82), 17.23, 20.28, 20.04, DNF(26.63), 20.44


----------



## kbrune (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 313

Ave: 21.32

19.33, 22.03, 22.60, 22.23, 20.31, 20.63, 22.32, 21.25, 20.82, 19.08, 21.68, 22.66

It's difficult to get a sub20 average when you only get 2 solves under 20... Not one solve above 23 seconds though. Guess I should look on the bright side.


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 313
average: 22.77
22.98, (20.11), 22.61, 23.76, 24.46, 24.25, (24.44), 21.01, 21.50, 23.94, 21.58, 21.60

Just started roux again a few days ago. Figured its time to finally practise and try get sub-20 on 3x3 soon.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 313 
average 30.88
27.71, 27.03, 30.50, 36.86, 30.79, 39.75, 27.01, 36.96, 29.58, 29.74, 23.71, 23.79, DNF(0.43)


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 8, 2013)

OH

17.73, 23.36, 20.25, 23.45, 21.14, 18.86, 21.42, 23.15, 23.55, 33.44, 23.30, 20.07 = 21.86

started off pretty good but ended badly. still PB.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 9, 2013)

Schmidt : *23.09* (σ = 1.21) : R#313

22.33, 23.30, 23.61, 23.19, 23.71, 21.78, 19.53, 23.55, 26.11, 22.55, 25.58, 21.25


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 313:
Average: 20.28
Times: 22.26 (+2), 19.62, 18.74, 22.46, 15.36, 22.32, 18.40, 20.86, 25.00 (+2), 19.60, 20.00, 18.80

Would have been sub 20 if I hadn't gotten those two +2's.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2013)

*Round 313 Results*​

peterbone	18.23
cowabunga	19.08
curtishousley	20.14
Bh13	20.28
Mike Hughey	21.71
CheesecakeCuber	21.71
JianhanC (OH)	21.86
kbrune	22.66
manyhobbyfreak	22.77
Schmidt	23.09
uvafan (OH)	24.34
guinepigs rock	30.88

Congratulations to peterbone and cowabunga, who graduate this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 13, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 314th round:

B U2 B' F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' F R2 B2 U F' R' F' R' F2 L
R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 F U2 L' R U2 R' U' B U2 R2 F D'
L2 D' R2 D R2 D2 F2 L2 D F' U' B' L2 D' R' U F' D L' R2
R' F2 L2 D L D' F2 R2 U R2 F R2 D2 B2 L B2 R
F2 D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 U' R2 F' D R' U2 F R' D2 L2 R D
R' D' L' F U B L2 B2 L U2 F U' B2 U B2 D' R2 U' L2 U2
F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 U B2 D R' D' B2 D U2 F R B' D' L
D2 L2 U2 B D2 F D2 B D2 F2 R U' L' D' U R2 B D2 U' F'
F B2 R2 U' D' L2 B' R D' R' F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' B2
F' U2 L2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 L B2 F R U B2 D2 R' F2 U R2
D L U' L2 D' R' D' L2 F2 D R L2 F2 B2 U2
F' U' L' B' R L B U' R' B' D' B L2 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 314
20.25
18.36, 20.53, 21.77, 22.44, 18.31, 21.15, (22.76), 18.81, 20.95, 22.65, 17.57, (15.62)

At least it was close!


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 10, 2013)

Round -- 314
Average -- 19.35

21.84, 18.48, 19.20, 19.80, 16.60, 20.16, 18.74, 16.43, 21.45, 19.26, 17.96, 23.70 

I think I need to tighten my cube up a little, I keep fumbling the cube and having turns where I did not want them.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 314
OH

(DNF(30.23)), 24.35, 25.26, 21.90, 27.50, 26.19, 22.14, (19.93), 26.57, 22.76, 22.21, 22.58 = *24.14*


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 11, 2013)

round 314 
average of 12 28.05 
27.95, 23.37, 24.23, 32.64, 26.09, 33.97, 31.84, 31.46, 22.92, 28.91, 31.05, 21.28


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

Round 314

Average: 21.77

Times: 18.86, (24.59), 18.66, (15.83), 22.34, 19.99, 23.46, 24.53, 21.26, 24.44, 21.94, 22.24


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

*Round 314 Results*​

curtishousley	19.35
Mike Hughey	20.25
CheesecakeCuber	21.77
uvafan (OH)	24.14
guinepigs rock	28.05

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 17, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 315th round:

F' D' B2 R2 D' B' R2 B' L F2 R F' B U2 F D2 L2 F2 D2
U F' B D' R' F' R U' B2 R' U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2
B2 U2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 R' D B2 R F2 R' D U2 B' L U2
L2 F L' D' B R2 F2 U' D2 B2 U2 R' U2 F2 R' B2 R L U2
D' B L' D R' B' U' L2 F2 R U R2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U F2 D'
B U2 B U2 B L2 B' L2 F' R' F R' D' U' R D' U2 F R2 B2
U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U2 R' B F R' U L R' D B2
D2 U2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 B' L2 F R U L2 B F2 L D2 L2 D2 R
F' U F2 R2 U L U2 B R B U R2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 U2 L2
D2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 D2 L2 B2 R' D R B U2 B2 D' R F'
B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 B F D L2 R U L B' R D R' D2 B'
U2 B U2 B' L2 U2 R B2 L2 R' F2 L2 D' L' D2 B' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

Round 315
20.71
23.28, 19.53, 21.92, (16.32), 20.20, 19.24, (26.44), 23.20, 20.73, 18.30, 21.31, 19.37

Three really bad solves.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 13, 2013)

Round: 315
Average: 20.02

16.66, 23.56, 18.23, 20.77, 19.07, 17.31, 19.18, 22.83, 19.28, 18.75, 23.77, 21.25


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 13, 2013)

Round: 315
Average: 19.88

Times: 18.66, 20.43, 17.58, 21.22, 19.86, 16.91, *(15.95)*, *(24.03)*, 20.54, 20.32, 22.11, 21.20

I'm back baby...
Had a break from cubing. Just came back and got a MoYu (as well as a fangshi...) and it rocks! New main for sure. Also, I think this is my first sub 20 here on the forum, yeay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2013)

curtishousley said:


> Round: 315
> Average: 20.02
> 
> 16.66, 23.56, 18.23, 20.77, 19.07, 17.31, 19.18, 22.83, 19.28, 18.75, 23.77, 21.25



I think it's hilarious how you always beat me lately, and usually by a very small amount.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 14, 2013)

Round 314

*Ave: 21.24*

21.63, 20.99, 23.40, 17.31, 19.24, 19.78, 23.30, 23.50, 23.96, 24.07Worst , 19.24, 17.15Best

5 sub20 solves and I barely beat last week's average! ughh...


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 14, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think it's hilarious how you always beat me lately, and usually by a very small amount.



Ya lol, I wondered if you noticed that as well. We have had a very similar run since I started back on here, we even had sub-20 the exact same weeks... does seem kinda crazy, but I'm not making it up I promise haha


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 15, 2013)

OH

24.68, 26.22, 17.78, 23.08, 25.14, 24.42, 20.23, 28.39, 24.63, 21.58, 25.31, 25.26 = 24.06


----------



## uvafan (Jun 15, 2013)

Round 315
OH
20.23, 24.49, 21.98, 27.86, 17.72, (12.88), (28.18), 26.85, 25.06, 22.49, 23.56, 20.03 = *23.03*

12.88 is PB, 34 [email protected] tps


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 315:
Average: 19.24
Times: 20.96, 17.30, 19.26, 19.00, 18.78 (+2), 17.90, 24.92 (+2), 21.76, 19.72, 17.40, 15.96, 17.94 (+2)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

*Round 315 Results*​

Bh13	19.24
Antikrister	19.88
curtishousley	20.02
Mike Hughey	20.71
kbrune	21.24
uvafan (OH)	23.03
JianhanC (OH)	24.06

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 20, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 316th round:

L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 L F' R' D2 B' U' L2 U L2 B U
D F2 B U F U L2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B2 R U2 D2
F2 B2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B' L' F D F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 D2
F2 R D R2 F U D' B' U2 L U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' D
L2 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 L D2 U2 B' R D2 F D' B U' B' R'
F' D2 B D2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 R B' U' F2 L B2 R2 F R
U2 R' B2 U2 L' D2 R B' R' D U L2 R B' D U R F
L2 F2 L2 D' U2 F2 U B2 F2 L' D F' U2 B D' F' D' R' F' U'
L2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L' F' D' F2 U B' L' F2
D2 U2 B L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R D' L2 B2 R U2 B D2
B L2 F D B' U D2 R' B L F U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 L2
F2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 F D2 B2 D B2 U B' D2 U' L' D2 B F2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 316
21.45
22.58, 19.98, 20.86, 18.25, 23.10, 24.00, 19.40, 22.71, 21.23, (18.04), 22.38, (26.29)

So I cut down on practice just a little bit, and this is what happens. I can't believe how much time investment 3x3x3 speed requires. For me, at least.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 316
Average 21.01

22.42 
22.71 
20.67 
21.43 
22.16 
21.77 
19.00 
22.32 
18.83 
17.12 
18.82 
23.48 

Disappointing average considering I have been beating personal records this past week, this is what my average of 100 solves is like :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2013)

You did it again, by the way. We're both disappointed, even.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 17, 2013)

I so thought I was going to beat you to posting today haha, you post too quick


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 316

16.98, 16.37, 16.61, 19.01[n perm so bad], 19.02, 17.54, 19.34, 18.87, 18.81, 18.72, 19.53, 20.46

session avg: *18.44*


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 18, 2013)

Round 316

Average: *19.76*

19.13, 18.69, 18.79, 19.99, 20.85,* (18.17),* *(24.88)*, 20.04, 18.44, 18.71, 22.04, 20.94

A really crappy best time... But I shouldn't complain with a sub 20 average. : )


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Round 316:
Average: 18.13*
Times: 18.67, 18.20, 17.17, (20.47), (16.14), 16.72, 20.16, 16.61, 17.58, 17.95, 19.89+, 18.31 
If I didn't get any +2's and knew full OLL I might be able to get a sub-15 average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2013)

*Round 316 Results*​

Bh13	18.13
Antikrister	19.76
curtishousley	21.01
Mike Hughey	21.45

Bh13 and Antikrister are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	18.44

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 24, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 317th round:

F R' L U D2 F L D B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 R'
B D R2 U2 L' U' F' B' D2 F2 D L' D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 L D2
R U F2 B2 R2 F2 B' U R' D2 F R2 B U2 F' D2 B D2 B' R2
U R2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 F' L2 F U' L F' U B2 L' B2 R2
R F' B' R' F2 U' R D' L D B2 U2 L F2 B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R2
U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B D' B' L' R2 U2 B R' F L B' D'
D U B2 R2 U' R2 U L2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R F2 R D2 L F'
L2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F' U L' B2 D2 R' F' L2 D' B
D2 B2 R' F2 L F2 L2 F2 U' F' R' D' L B2 L' U' R2 F U2
U2 R' U L2 U' D2 F L' B L' U' B L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 D2
D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B' U R' D F U2 R2 F D B2
F2 D' F' U L2 U' B2 U' F R B L' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 317
21.55
25.66, 18.76, 23.69, (17.76), 21.64, (26.68), 22.33, 20.76, 20.00, 23.09, 20.33, 19.23

Okay, so why can't I experience what so many other people talk about - they take a break from practicing, and they mysteriously get better? I take even a short break from practicing, and I always get a second or so worse. 3x3x3 speedsolving is just so exhausting to improve at for me because of that.


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 317
Average 19.69

17.16 
19.81 
20.88 
16.88 
22.22 
18.59 
14.68 
22.00 
20.16 
23.52 
19.39 
19.86 

So the last week or so I have been working on my look ahead. Though I thought I was doing look ahead before, I wasn't. I would never really 'forget' about the F2L I was solving. I have been focusing on completely getting rid of the current move in my head and looking at the next move. I have broke all of my personal records lately, but I am still very inconsistent. I think once I really get used to looking ahead the right way, I will be able to get consistently sub-20.


----------



## kcl (Jun 21, 2013)

curtishousley said:


> Round 317
> Average 19.69
> 
> 17.16
> ...



Consistent sub 20 took me about 2 weeks of on and off 18-19 averages. You'll get there! Up your TPS just a bit if possible


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 317
25.25, 21.81, 22.22, 21.60, (26.61), 20.98, 22.85, 22.90, 22.91, 24.51, 20.07, (19.04)
AVG: 22.51
I have to say, I am definitely making progress. Just a week ago I was at a 24 second average. However, about halfway through the average, my dad had to make a phone call he was placed on hold for, and they had the most annoying hold music ever (Think bad jazz). Anyway, I ended the average on a high note with a sub-20 solve. I had my bad solves, but the rest was actually quite shockingly consistent.


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 317
Average: *18.71* : D

Times: 19.50, 16.70, 20.28, 19.80, 18.77, 19.27, 17.25, 19.11, *16.65*, 17.32, 19.07, *20.30*

Had 100% focus, was a really great feeling. Decent look ahead on most solves even. Just prior to this I had an 17.8x s average of 12 so I was really confident when going for this average. Thank's Mike for the good work with the thread. 

Also about the break thing: Before the summer I hadn't really been cubing seriously for 2 months. And I was stuck at 21-22 seconds a good amount of time prior to that. So maybe you should take a longer break if you want it to help you out?


----------



## uvafan (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 317
OH
21.47, 27.77, 19.26, 20.13, 24.22, 28.42, (16.62), 22.51, 20.10, 21.95, 25.47, (35.18) = *23.13*
Some good times, but counting 27 and 28 is terrible.


----------



## kbrune (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 317

*Ave: 21.32*

22.28, 22.32, 22.95, 19.21, 19.61, 21.28, (24.60), 23.33, 18.23, 22.35, (17.30), 21.63

I feel the same Mike!! If I take a break I lose 2-3 seconds and I don't get back where I was until at least the second ao100. I know I'll never consistently average sub 20 but I'll be happy once I get my official ao5 under 20. I think that goal is attainable... I hope!


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 22, 2013)

*Round 317:
Average: 18.21*
Times: 18.58, 18.44, 20.60, 17.28, (15.72), 17.20, 20.24, 16.36, 16.16 (+2), (22.94), 20.66, 16.56 
Whoo hoo!
Was freaking out on a few solves, but I was able to pull off sub 20 and get a PB ao12! (Even with a +2 )


----------



## Antikrister (Jun 22, 2013)

Gratz dude!


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Antikrister said:


> Gratz dude!


Thanks!
Congrats to you too!


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 23, 2013)

Round 317. 

Session avg: *17.53*

16.57, 16.22, 16.75, 19.54, 19.76, 19.82, 15.82, 17.46, 13.86, 14.95, 18.36, 19.94


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 24, 2013)

OH

24.97, 32.19, 27.12, 16.94, 22.06, 24.28, 21.04, 19.54, 19.78, 25.24, 25.25, 22.21 = 23.15

16 was forced oll skip into zperm


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Round 317 Results*​

Bh13	18.21
Antikrister	18.71
curtishousley	19.69
kbrune	21.32
Mike Hughey	21.55
Spaxxy	22.51
uvafan (OH)	23.13
JianhanC (OH)	23.15

Congratulations to Bh13 and Antikrister, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.53

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 27, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 318th round:

R2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L F2 L' F' D L2 R B L F2 L
R2 F2 U' F D' F2 L' F D' R F' R2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 F2
D L F' U2 B2 U L B R' B R2 D' F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B2 U'
U' R L' F2 D' F2 D' B U R' B2 R D2 L' F2 D2 F2 R F2 L
R2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F' D' R2 B' R U B' D2 U' L'
F2 R2 D L B2 U L2 U' F U2 B L U2 R' F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2
F U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 B' U L' D U' L' U2 B' D' F L' R2
R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 R F2 L D2 L' B' D U2 L2 B L
L2 F' U2 B' L2 F U2 B2 U2 L' R2 F R' F2 U F2 L U2 F2 L
F L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' B D L2 F' D L R' F' L'
L' D2 L2 U' B L' U2 F2 D2 F B2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2
R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R F U2 B2 L' B' F D R B2 L'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 318
19.82
21.48, (15.99), 21.12, (25.41), 19.70, 17.76, 16.67, 20.27, 19.29, 21.35, 19.75, 20.83

Hey, I made it again! Several amazing solves this time.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 318
18.08, 22.40, (17.28), 22.18, 21.46, 18.43, 22.55, 20.87, 18.10, 21.01, (23.75), 19.39
*20.45*
Darn, so close!


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 318
Average 19.98

18.60 
20.69 
17.85 
22.46 
19.13 
23.04 
21.05 
19.32 
16.49 
21.32 
18.61 
20.72 

I didn't think I was gonna make that one lol. It's starting to make me angry at how inconsistent I can be, and I can't figure out what im doing to make it that way. I randomly have bouts of nicely sub 20 averages, then sometimes in practice I still see 26 second solves. How can I have a 13 second solve, then a 26 second solve right after it? I'm pretty sure it's my look ahead, sometimes I can do it and others I can't.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 318
> 19.82
> 21.48, (15.99), 21.12, (25.41), 19.70, 17.76, 16.67, 20.27, 19.29, 21.35, 19.75, 20.83
> 
> Hey, I made it again! Several amazing solves this time.



Nice, Mike!


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 25, 2013)

*Round 318*

average: 21.86
times: 25.52, (17.82), (26.66), 21.63, 21.36, 25.52, 20.45, 20.82, 18.32, 25.74, 21.05, 21.42

cold hands


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 26, 2013)

Round 318

session avg: *17.76*

19.69, 15.35, 12.86 (PB), 17.66, 18.98, 19.13, 18.10, 18.50, 17.10, 19.42, 18.44, 14.91

bad, bad, bad, (bad)


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 26, 2013)

Schmidt : *22.61* (σ = 2.38) : R#318


21.94, 18.96, 20.06, 19.13, 22.27, 22.28, 26.47, 24.31, 26.83, 24.85, 20.30, 24.52


----------



## kbrune (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 318

*Ave: 23.43*

26.60, 17.38, 33.72, 30.95, 23.51, 18.47, 23.90, 23.04, 21.99, 21.79, 19.17, 24.87

That was a good way to shatter my confidence a week and a half before comp! sub20 seems far away today!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2013)

*Round 318 Results*​

Mike Hughey	19.82
curtishousley	19.98
Spaxxy	20.45
lcsbiffi	21.86
Schmidt	22.61
kbrune	23.43

curtishousley is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.76

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 1, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 319th round:

R2 B2 D F2 D F' R' L B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F2 L2 F' R2 U2
U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 B F R' B' U R F L D' U' F' R2 F2
L2 D2 B2 U2 B' F R' B2 F2 D' F2 L U2 B' U' F' L2
F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 F' R U D' L' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 D2 B' U2
L' B2 U2 B2 L' U2 L' R2 D U F L' F2 R2 U2 R' U' F2 L'
U' R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 D L' R' D' B F' U' R2
F R L B' D2 F D2 L2 B L2 D R2 F' B R2 F U2 D2 R2 U2
R2 U2 R' B2 D2 L D2 R B2 D' U R B L D F2 L B' D2 B'
F' D B' L B2 R2 D' F D2 L U R2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 D2 F2 D2
R2 D2 R2 B R2 B D2 B' F' R D B F2 D2 L2 B2 R' U' R2
L' U B2 D' L' D' R' D' F2 B' L2 U2 R2 L' U2 D2 L D2 F2 U2
D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 B' D2 L2 R' F L B U F2 L D U' R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 319
21.97
20.37, (25.37), (18.83), 20.58, 19.38, 22.55, 25.36, 21.34, 21.20, 23.40, 21.22, 24.26

I hate 3x3x3.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 319
average: 21.44
times: 22.06, (24.90), 21.79, 20.19, 24.33, 23.86, 20.88, (13.79), 24.78, 20.26, 19.47, 20.93


----------



## curtishousley (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 319
Average 20.63

19.11 , 19.63 , 19.47 , 20.98 , 23.18 , 26.32 , 21.27 , 24.07 , 19.68 , 16.57 , 20.54 , 18.42 

Got some crappy solves in there!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 319
22.05, 20.23, 24.53, 21.17, (19.62), 23.78, 23.31, 22.34, 20.55, (25.99), 19.70, 23.92
Average: *22.16*
Today is just not my day. I'm in one of those moods where absolutely anything and everything pisses me off :/


----------



## uvafan (Jun 28, 2013)

Round 319
24.56, (27.92), 25.10, 27.83, 23.45, 23.37, 22.17, 21.64, 21.26, (20.50), 23.18, 22.48 = *23.50*
That was terribad, not even one sub20 and a sup23 average.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 30, 2013)

Round 319: *25.15*

22.21, 28.13, 27.13, 25.62, 24.83, 25.29, 25.17, 21.45, 26.95, 20.77, 24.70, 30.06

Not great, but not awful considering my times have gone up a bit recently. Shame to get the sup-30 at the end though.


----------



## TDM (Jun 30, 2013)

*Round:* 319
*Times:* 24.07, 28.48, 23.38+, 24.13, 23.49, 29.34, 24.77, 20.31, 21.26, 21.12, 25.77, 24.82
*Average of 12:* 24.13

My goal is to graduate and be sub-20 before practising lookahead.


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jun 30, 2013)

I am still on sub-35.
I think ill wait for a while


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 1, 2013)

Round 319
25.32, 23.38, 23.34, 24.25, (18.75), 22.65, 22.02, 24.11, 19.86, 24.52, (35.06), 27.83

Average: 23.72


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 1, 2013)

round 213 average of 12 30.55
30.25, 37.11, 26.00, 29.08, DNF, 27.67, 26.86, 32.07, 28.46, 22.28, 28.00, 40.00


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

*Round 319 Results*​

curtishousley	20.63
lcsbiffi	21.44
Mike Hughey	21.97
Spaxxy	22.16
uvafan	23.50
Shortshrimp	23.72
TDM	24.13
TheOneOnTheLeft	25.15
guinepigs rock	30.55

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 4, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 320th round:

L' B2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 D F2 R' D' F' U2 L' F2 U
L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 L F2 U L2 D' F D2 R2 D2 B' R'
D' B U2 L U2 F2 L' F' L B R' D F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 B2
B D R B' D2 F2 D2 B' U F' R2 F L2 B2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 L2
B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D U L2 D' R' B2 U' R F' L' R' D' L2 F
L U2 L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 U2 L B' D2 L' U2 F2 L U' B R'
B F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U2 F' D F U L' F' L2 R2 U L2 U R
L2 F2 L' B' U2 R D R2 U' F U2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 B'
D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 B2 R D2 B' D F' D2 U2 F2 U2 L B' U
D' F2 D' F2 U' L2 U F2 D2 L' F U' F U' L2 D' R U L'
F' U F L' U2 B U' L2 F R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 D2 R B2 R2
R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L2 D2 F L' B' D F L B' L2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 1, 2013)

Round 320
21.67
21.41, 20.28, 20.92, (30.88), 20.13, 22.04, 22.72, 24.18, 23.68, 22.38, 18.98, (18.40)

No sub-20s until the last 2 solves. Terrible.


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 1, 2013)

Round 320
Average 18.40

19.31 , 20.84 , 18.33 , 17.29 , 18.23 , 18.52 , 19.62 , 17.40 , 18.93 , 16.88 , 19.50 , 16.91 

There we go, feeling like i'm back to normal there. Only one solve that wasn't sub-20!

EDIT: I continued on non-stop for a personal best ao100, 19.87


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 2, 2013)

20.93, 21.81, 21.07, 17.89, 21.41, (22.87), 21.94, 18.69, 22.58, 19.50, 21.57, (16.24)
Average *20.74*
Jeez, close again. This probably could have been sub 20, but my little sister seems to be going out of her way to be extra annoying today. No matter how many times I told her to leave me alone, she tried to keep up some conversation with me while I was solving, and I get distracted really easily. Otherwise, a good average.


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 320
25.90, 22.66, 17.37, 24.24, (28.26), 22.94, 21.97, 25.02, (16.64), 25.46, 23.36, 20.68

Average: 22.95

Almost got sub 20 on the last solve, but I didn't hit the space bar all the way.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 320
OH
21.02, 26.17, 22.57, 26.92, 23.51, (20.52), (31.27), 22.77, 26.41, 22.18, 26.46, 22.85 = *24.08*
Absolutely horrendous. Ew.


----------



## kbrune (Jul 3, 2013)

Round 320

Ave: 20.86

21.44, 17.29, 22.54, 22.84, 16.67(Best), 20.93, 20.65, 22.17, 24.03, 17.75, 18.95, 27.33Worst

Veeeery inconsistent but hey.. it's the best a012 i've posted in this thread. goooo sub20!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Round 320
> 
> Ave: 20.86
> 
> ...



You really need to update your sig. Nice job though.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 4, 2013)

Round 320

Average: 23.67

25.31, 22.67, 21.29, 25.33, (20.44), 21.19, 26.50, 25.76, 22.03, (27.94), 23.77, 22.87

Figured I should try this race, been putting it off far too long. I've been starting to improve recently, after finally bothering to slow down and look ahead. Annoying thing is this is slower than my last Ao50, but hey ho, I'll get there one day!


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 4, 2013)

Round 320
Average: 23.13
1. 23.62
2. 24.82
3. 14.83 (I'm so happy!!! Last F2l pair skip, knew the OLL, PLL skip)
4. 23.30
5. 25.66
6. 23.46
7. 23.18
8. 21.48
9. 24.21
10. 22.23
11. 23.94
12. 26.80 (I hate the "awkward" OLLs, dont know them yet.)

Not horrible. Almost there.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 4, 2013)

Round 320 (Roux)
Average: 28.65
23.45, (22.30), 32.37, 27.87, 28.60, 24.83, 30.94, 30.15, 25.08, 35.21, (38.84), 27.96

I'm out of practice.


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

*Round:* 320
*Times:* 20.62, 25.29, 19.14, 24.86, 25.20, 25.89, 25.28, 19.81, 23.06, 24.29, 25.07, 24.42
*Average of 12:* 23.79

Two sub-20s, none above 25.xx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2013)

*Round 320 Results*​

curtishousley	18.40
Spaxxy	20.74
kbrune	20.86
Mike Hughey	21.67
Shortshrimp	22.95
MaikeruKonare	23.13
pipkiksass	23.67
TDM	23.79
uvafan (OH)	24.08
sneaklyfox (Roux)	28.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 4, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 8, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 321st round:

R U' R' B2 R2 U' R B' L' B2 R D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 R
R2 D L2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 D F2 U' R' F U2 B' L B2 R F L2
F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 R D2 R' D' U B D R' B' L F
U' L U' B' U' R2 D R' D F R2 F2 R D2 R L2 F2 D2 L
F2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U F' D R U2 F2 R U' L' B' D2 B
L2 U2 F' L2 D2 U2 R2 F L' D' F' U' R F2 D B' L2 R' B
U L2 U F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 R U2 B U' B F' R D L F2 U'
R2 F2 U L' B L2 F2 U' B U' F2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U D' B2 D
F2 L2 D U2 B2 R2 D B' D' F L' D' R2 F L' D2 U' L' D
F2 U2 B' L2 B2 F U2 L2 F' L2 U' L D2 F' U' L' D U F R2
B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 L F U' F2 D B L2 F' R2 U2 R B'
D' B2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D U2 B L2 B' L2 F D2 U L B R'


----------



## TDM (Jul 4, 2013)

Round: 321
Times: 23.96, 26.07, 24.01, 21.60, 22.56, 21.39, 24.91, 23.86, 25.62, 23.11, 23.65, 23.58
Average of 12: 23.69

I'll be gone for a week from Sunday, so I might miss the next round.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 5, 2013)

19.30, (23.71), 22.90, 19.01, 21.27, 21.07, 20.74, 21.63, (17.07), 19.92, 20.32, 18.63
Average *20.48*
One of these days (Hopefully soon!) I will get sub 20.
I can do it on my stickerless Zhanchi, but I can't use that in competition.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 5, 2013)

Round 321 (Roux)
Average: 27.13
27.19, 24.97, 26.40, 30.31, 24.52, 29.05, (34.74), 23.73, 29.01, 28.03, 28.10, (20.68)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 5, 2013)

Round 321
21.78
21.52, 21.15, 22.66, 20.86, 22.18, 21.22, 20.16, (19.65), (37.84), 22.05, 26.05, 19.96

I feel like I've taken a huge step backward.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 5, 2013)

round 321 average of 5 27.72
28.87, 24.00, 24.64, 25.43, 33.90, 31.72, 28.87, 41.06, 26.01, 27.34, 25.53, 24.89


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 5, 2013)

Round 321
23.04, 19.53, (28.45), 22.16, 20.45, 19.41, 21.12, 23.10, (19.05), 19.92, 24.21, 20.28

Average: 21.32


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 5, 2013)

Round: 321
Average: 19.04

16.79 , 18.35 , 20.35 , 20.83 , 19.53 , 20.16 , 18.63 , 21.96 , 17.35 , 18.75 , 17.85 , 18.63 

That was weird, my first four solves, the 17's and 18's felt like they were 23 sec solves. Not sure how I did so well this time, I have been averaging like 21 the past few days...


----------



## kcl (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm going to copy sneaklyfox and do some roux. I'll post results tomorrow.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 321

Average: 19.42

Times: 17.84, 20.37+, 20.04, 15.39, 16.10, 23.57, 18.42, 22.46+, (13.95), 18.04, (23.97), 21.99


----------



## uvafan (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 321
OH
Average: *22.90*
19.49, 21.67, 27.66, 21.84, 26.66, (29.34), 26.48, (16.42), 24.40, 19.50, 21.41, 19.88
Better than last week, still nothing good.


----------



## JianhanC (Jul 7, 2013)

OH

23.32, 26.17, 25.23, 27.54, 24.81, 28.22, 21.37, 25.40, 27.11, 27.10, 30.62, 28.21 = 26.31

rusty


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 321
average: 21.93
times:


Spoiler



1. 22.55 B R D' L U R' L U R' D2 F B L R U D2 B' U2 F2 B' R D2 R U2 R2 
2. 21.17 U2 F2 B' U2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F L U' D F2 U2 F2 D L U B' L' B' R' D R' F2 
3. (26.53) F D' B D2 U' F' B' U2 L2 R U' L' U B2 L2 D L2 D' F R B L' U L B' 
4. 20.30 L D U R B R' D' F2 B' L' R' F2 R2 D' F B2 L2 R' F U F' U2 R F2 R 
5. 20.92 D2 L2 R' B2 U B2 L2 F' R' L2 D U2 B2 D2 R' U2 B2 R D2 R L F R F U' 
6. 19.31 R L U2 B U2 D B' R' U2 F2 R' U' B2 F' R2 U' D' R' L' F L2 F2 R U2 F2 
7. (19.28) R D2 B' U' F' U D2 R B' D2 B' U L' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 U B2 D' R L2 
8. 20.21 R2 B F2 L' B' L2 D2 B2 F D' R2 B2 R2 B2 D U L B' L' U' R' D R B2 D' 
9. 25.73 L2 B2 U' R2 D' R L' B2 D U2 L U D' F L D2 B' D2 U2 L R2 B U D' B' 
10. 21.96 B L' D2 L U B R F2 L' U2 R U2 B' D2 L' B' U F2 U2 F L U2 L' D B' 
11. 24.90 B' F' D2 L' B F' R U D' F2 L2 R U2 L' B F L' R' F U D2 B2 F D2 L2 
12. 20.34 L' R' U' B2 F2 R F D' B2 F' R2 L U' B R' F' R2 U' B L2 F2 B2 L' D F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

*Round 321 Results*​

curtishousley	19.04
IanTheCuber	19.42
Spaxxy	20.48
Shortshrimp	21.32
Mike Hughey	21.78
lcsbiffi	21.93
uvafan (OH)	22.90
TDM	23.69
JianhanC (OH)	26.31
sneaklyfox (Roux)	27.13
guinepigs rock	27.72

curtishousley is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 11, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 322nd round:

U2 R2 D2 L2 D F2 L' D R' F' U F' U L D B R2
B' F2 L2 R2 F' U2 R D2 U' R D' F2 R2 D U F U
L' U R2 L2 F2 R F' D F U2 F2 D2 R U2 D2 R' L' F2
L' F2 D2 L U2 L B2 L2 F' D' U' F' D' B U F D' U2 L
B2 L' B2 U2 R' B2 L B2 D2 U' F' U2 R F' U2 L' B F2 R2 B
B L' U' L' U' D' R' F U L' D' F' U2 B' L2 B U2 B2 U2
B2 D2 R2 F D2 L2 R2 B' L2 D2 B D' L B' R D2 U F' D2 L
R' U2 D B L B2 U F2 R2 U' B' D2 F L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2
D2 F2 L2 R D2 L' D2 F' L F D' L2 B R D R' U L
D2 L' D2 R F2 L D2 R' D2 U2 R' U' F D' B2 L' U F R F' R2
D' B2 R2 U F2 D' B2 D2 R D2 U2 F D R U B2 L2 U' R' F
F D2 F' D2 F' U' L U R U2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2


----------



## curtishousley (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 322
Average 18.85

16.90 , 19.48 , 18.02 , 19.31 , 18.08 , 21.09 , 18.97 , DNF , 21.18 , 16.97 , 18.48 , 16.18 

I might stick around for another week or two to solidify my average, not sure yet. I can attribute my lower times to getting a little better at cross, and a lot better at F2L. I took a hard look at how I was executing a lot of my F2L scenarios and starting improving them. I knew how to do F2L cases for slots in the back and such, but never found it useful during solves, but for some reason they make much more sense now and have helped my times out!


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 8, 2013)

19.93 20.73 (18.94) 19.62 19.49 20.13 (23.35) 20.30 19.76 19.58 19.49 19.50
Average: *19.85*
Personal best Ao12 
Finally, a sub 20 average!


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 322

1. 21.00
2. 15.78
3. 18.47
4. 21.47
5. 14.21
6. 22.89
7. 16.37
8. 15.06 (PLL Skip)
9. 20.44
10. 16.31
11. 19.31
12. 20.72
Final Average: 18.49 :OOO


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 322
22.72
(17.77), 19.95, 25.04, 25.44, (27.63), 24.76, 24.19, 23.11, 20.05, 22.51, 21.69, 20.50

DYK...
As I was starting to warm up for this, I got a 12.51 solve on my second solve?
That's my second-fastest solve ever?
I had a 21.3 average of 50 prior to these 12?
My previous average 10/12 to this was a 20.97?
I forgot 5 OLLs during these 12 solves?
3x3x3 speedsolving frustrates me terribly, but I can't stop?
I was so disturbed by this average that I'm doing DYKs in an online competition?


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2013)

DYK....

This is MikeH's thought process during this ao12:
1. Yeah, good start
2. Still sub 20
3. What!
4. WHAT!!
5. NOOooo
6. OK a little better
7. Still improving
8. Come on, really!?!
9. Oh so close
10. OK, easy now
11. If I didn't mess up that OLL it would have been sub20
12. Oh well, there is always next week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2013)

Pretty accurate, especially at the beginning.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 322 OH
*20.87*

17.38, 21.95, (16.53), 22.56, 20.79, 20.91, (25.24), 24.71, 19.64, 18.06, 23.58, 19.07 = 20.87


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 322

*Average 24.26* (GODAWFUL!!!)

19.76
28.99
19.59
25.44
23.04
24.66
28.78
22.14
24.39
28.26
21.93
24.20

How can I have a 28 sandwiched between two 19's? I blame tiredness, it's just turned midnight, I really should attempt these things when I'm not shattered! This is probably my worst Ao12 in about a month... but in a more positive note, my first ever sub-20s in forum comps. Sooo... smiley face?


----------



## ONikolay (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 322: *16.93*

14.86, 18.77, 15.44, 18.93, (13.95), 18.85, 16.48, 16.60, 17.56, 16.02, (19.62), 15.81


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 9, 2013)

Average = 18.90

(13.27), 21.66, 17.17, 19.44, 14.60, 21.73, 18.61, 16.03, 18.98, 19.08, (24.93), 21.65

First 5 solves make a PB avg5 [17.07], scrambles were damn easy. I have a comp coming up on the 19th, I hope I don't underperform. Long time no post xD

Just realized that I have to get sub-20 averages for the next 2 weeks to graduate! Yay!


----------



## uvafan (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 322
OH
24.55, 19.58, 19.20, 20.09, 21.48, 25.26, 20.07, 20.88, 19.64, 23.55, (19.11), (25.27) = *21.43*
Good average for me, but lost to Yuxuan.


----------



## lcsbiffi (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 322
average: 20.65
times:


Spoiler



1. (17.33) R' F' U D R2 U F R F' L D U L' R2 D' U' L' D L2 F L U L2 D2 B' 
2. 21.14 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 R2 B' D' U' F2 B D' B' F2 R U2 L2 D' F2 L' U B' U2 D2 L' 
3. 20.86 D F U' L F' D' R D2 R F' L' R D' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' R' F' R2 D' L' U' L2 
4. 17.84 L2 R' U2 R2 U' L U2 L' U' B L D R2 B L' U2 D F B2 U' B' L' F2 B' L2 
5. 21.06 R2 L D' R2 B R' D2 F2 R' F2 U D2 F R' U2 B D2 R L' D2 L2 D2 R' L B' 
6. 20.56 R2 B' R' U2 L B' R B2 D2 L' D B F D U B' R D L R F U' B2 F2 L2 
7. 21.34 R F U2 L' D U F' D B F2 D2 U2 L' B U B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' R2 L U 
8. 22.72 R2 L B D' F' D R2 F' D U L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U' B F' U2 D2 F D' 
9. 21.86 L' D2 F B2 U2 D2 F' D' R' U' R' L' F2 L2 R U' L' U B' R B D' U L' D 
10. (24.67) F2 B L' F2 U' L F2 L' R2 D F2 B' R2 D' U2 B' U2 L R D2 L' U' F' B2 U2 
11. 20.31 F' L R' U' R B2 L U' B' D L2 F' D F' R F2 U' L B' D' F' L' U' F2 R 
12. 18.82 L' F2 R2 L' U2 F' D B' L F' D F' L' R D B R2 D B' D2 R2 L2 B2 U2 F



so clooooooose


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 9, 2013)

round 322 average 29.01 
23.04, 25.10, 33.76, 24.44, 31.86, 23.23, 27.07, 32.27, 27.98, 39.17, 32.07, 32.34


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 9, 2013)

Round 322
19.03, 19.55, (28.46), 26.56, 18.44, 23.82, 26.86, (16.19), 22.01, 23.57, 16.62, 20.08

Average: 21.66

I got more sub-20 solves than last time, yet I got a slower average. Darn those 26 second solves!


----------



## kbrune (Jul 10, 2013)

Round 322

*Ave: 22.17*

18.45, 23.41, 19.10, 23.60, 27.80, 18.34, 25.64, 25.11, 25.23, 20.20, 19.18, 21.80

ugh


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 10, 2013)

Schmidt : *21.05* (σ = 2.05) : Round 322


18.15, 24.86, 19.27, 20.20, 26.20, 23.20, 22.82, *20.30, 21.85, 18.42, 20.09, 19.48 = *19.95 (σ = 0.43)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2013)

*Round 322 Results*​

IanTheCuber	18.49
curtishousley	18.85
kunparekh18	18.90
Spaxxy	19.85
lcsbiffi	20.65
Yuxuibbs (OH)	20.87
Schmidt	21.05
uvafan (OH)	21.43
Shortshrimp	21.66
kbrune	22.17
Mike Hughey	22.72
pipkiksass	24.26
guinepigs rock	29.01

Congratulations to curtishousley, who graduates this round!

IanTheCuber is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.93

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 15, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 323rd round:

F' U2 B L2 F D2 L2 B L F2 L' B2 R2 D' B' R2 U2 R' D2
D2 F2 L U2 F2 L B2 U2 B2 L2 D L B' U' F' L' D B2 U'
L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' R2 D2 R' D' L U' R' F' L' F2
R D' F U2 L2 U' R' F L D' B2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 R F2 B2 L2 D2
D F' R F' D F R' B2 U' B2 U B2 R2 D R2 U L2 U
D' F R2 U' R B' D' R' F2 L F2 U D2 B2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D
R2 U2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' U L2 R' B U F2 U' L F
D' R2 F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' F2 L' U' F' L' U L2 U' L'
U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R2 B' U' L' D' F D U' L' R' D' U
D2 F2 D' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' R B F2 U' B2 L2 F2 R
R2 U2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 B' D2 U' L2 F2 R' B' U L2 R B R' F'
L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L2 U L2 F L D2 R' D' L2 R2 U' L' F' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 11, 2013)

Round 323
21.07
21.41, 23.12, 20.73, 20.78, 20.65, (17.96), 21.20, 23.20, 19.06, 21.30, 19.24, (23.72)

Not quite as bad as the past couple of rounds, but still some pretty bad solves. I was doing really well with F2L, but I wound up staring at too many OLLs and PLLs for too long before starting them - that's really mostly what ruined the average for me.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 11, 2013)

Round 323
*25.07*
24.29, 25.97, 26.43, 26.12, 26.06, 24.54, 25.48, 23.87, 26.44, 25.08, 21.35, 22.89

This is really pathetic of me. I have been consistently getting a012s and ao5s of under 22 all week. I am really upset.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323
*19.96*
19.47, 20.22, (21.39), (18.06), 20.12, 21.00, 20.79, 18.66, 20.12, 21.12, 18.37, 19.72

That came a lot closer than I would have liked. In fact, right before the last solve, the session average was 19.99 seconds. I kid you not. Otherwise, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323 (Roux)
Average: 25.44
22.81, 26.62, 26.65, 24.07, 24.76, 26.14, 25.78, (29.85), 25.77, 25.11, (22.14), 26.69


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323
*Average: 23.35*


Spoiler



21.22, 23.04, 23.20, 22.71, 22.84, 20.64, 23.25, 24.32, 27.11, 24.56, 25.51, 22.82


not great, but a fairly typical Ao12 for me. No sub-20s, about 5 solves ruined by lockups because I was rushing. 

Still lots of work to do - I still can't look ahead!!!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323 OH
*20.34*
22.41, 17.59, 21.26, (22.74), 20.42, 18.92, 22.09, (14.52), 21.34, 18.07, 20.50, 20.84

First couple solves of the day
PLL skip on the 14


----------



## uvafan (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323
OH
17.02, 18.09, 22.98, (26.18), 18.22, 22.97, 17.62, (15.24), 18.05, 22.06, 24.96, 20.65 = *20.26*
I beat Yuxuan! Also the first ten solves were part of a PB avg12 and first sub20 - 19.67!


----------



## Shortshrimp (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 323
21.97, 20.47, 23.78, (16.91), 23.04, 20.79, (23.70), 20.49, 22.36, 21.61, 20.16, 19.61

Average: 21.42
Well, at least it was better than my last average.


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Round:* 323
*Times:* 25.31, 21.72, 20.66, 22.91, 19.77, 23.95, 21.33, 18.98, 22.89, 23.07, 19.39, 22.78
*Average of 12:* 21.85

A couple of sub-20s... but still not close to having a sub-20 average.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 15, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.71(σ=1.81) : R#323

Can´t copy times from cstimer on iPad!?!



Spoiler



https://www.dropbox.com/s/pethsphz98hq82u/2013-07-15 20.58.21.png


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

*Round 323 Results*​

Spaxxy	19.96
uvafan (OH)	20.26
Yuxuibbs (OH)	20.34
Mike Hughey	21.07
Shortshrimp	21.42
TDM	21.85
Schmidt	22.71
pipkiksass	23.35
MaikeruKonare	25.07
sneaklyfox (Roux)	25.44

Spaxxy is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 18, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 324th round:

D2 L F R' B' R U' F2 D F R2 B L2 F2 B U2 F' D2 L2
D2 F2 L U2 B2 L U2 R2 B2 R D L F L F2 D U' F D' U'
B2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 B L' R B' U' B' D R' U' L' R
B R L2 B' R2 F' U2 L F L' U2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2
R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R D B' U' L2 D2 B F2 D L D2
L' B2 D2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 R' U2 F' D2 R' B R U'
F' U2 B R2 F U2 L2 F R B R F D2 R' D' L' B U' B'
R' F2 L D2 L2 B2 R U2 B U' B' R' D' U2 F2 L U L' B
F2 R F' U' F2 B' U2 R' U L D2 R B2 U2 L2 U2 L D2 R' U2
B' R2 U2 B' F2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 F' L' D B' L2 D2 L F2 U' R2 F2
U' B R' B L' B L2 U L' D R U2 F2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 B2
D U R2 D2 U F2 U' B2 R U L2 U L' U' B' F2 R2 D2 U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 324
19.67
19.88, 21.34, 19.20, 19.42, 18.37, 20.23, (23.16), 20.56, (17.73), 18.78, 18.72, 20.22

Wow, that was so lucky. I felt like it was mostly terrible solving, but I kept getting lucky breaks in every solve - easy cross, easy pair, easy OLL, something. Every one of the solves seemed easy. This actually felt like a bad average other than that.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 324 
OH
(18.64), 19.35, 18.95, 19.78, 20.56, 21.37, 23.61, 19.42, 24.55, 23.06, (26.02), 24.17 = *21.48*
Normally would be decent, but I was in the zone before this, and was expecting sub20. First four solves were sub20, but I choked.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 324 (Roux)
Average: 27.54
26.71, 30.11, 27.31, 26.69, 29.83, (37.52), 25.86, (23.53), 28.64, 27.21, 25.71, 27.32


----------



## TDM (Jul 16, 2013)

*Round:* 324
*Times:* 18.90, 23.67, 22.22, 20.41, 19.99, 22.08, 24.52, 21.41, 23.73, 26.51, 23.39, 22.89
*Average of 12:* 22.43


----------



## kbrune (Jul 16, 2013)

Round 324

*Ave: 20.95*

19.06, 19.46, 22.16, *16.76*, 21.03, 22.67, *23.46*, 20.65, 21.71, 19.48, 22.64, 20.67

Not bad for the amount of mistakes I made.. i can't be too upset.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 16, 2013)

Round 324
*22.61*
21.83, 24.55, 18.93 (easy OLL and PLL SKIP wooh!), 23.75, 21.42, 24.57, 22.44, 24.28, 22.86, 19.03 (FULL STEP, I just breezed through F2L it felt amazing), 23.62, 24.08


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 16, 2013)

Round 324

*Average: 22.09*

28.38, 17.36, 20.81, 19.45, 19.66, 25.47, 22.71, 21.24, 23.64, 23.01, 20.36, 24.51

First 5 solves were 19.97 Ao5. Thought for a minute I could keep it going, but then it fizzled out! This week I've mostly been working on lookahead, and I think it's paying off. What I _thought_ was lookahead was just trying to spot my next pair quickly. I kind of 'get it' now, and I can see sub-20 being pretty achievable.


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 16, 2013)

round 324
average of 12 18.72
16.95 19.87 (21.73) 20.31 19.68 19.35 (14.96) 1989 20.55 18.12 17.33 15.13


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 324:
19.91, (23.04), 19.79, 17.05, 19.64, (16.96), 19.66, 17.29, 19.14, 19.07, 17.59, 18.14 = 18.73
I am extremely happy with this. PB Ao12!
I was so worried about this, about me screwing up this last round. So worried, in fact, that I had a "warm up" session for about an hour before starting. So stressful, but hey, I finally graduated


----------



## ONikolay (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 324

17.153, 17.785, 17.666, 16.737, 17.094, 17.640, 17.685, 14.261, 17.912, 17.806, (18.027), (13.056)

Avg12: *17.173*


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 124

Average: 18.16

17.39, 21.55, (25.51), 15.88, 16.15, 16.15, 16.42, 18.61, 20.89, (15.51), 19.48, 19.09

Solves 4-8 make 16.24 avg5, which is very good for me 
One more round left to graduate 
Still haven't eliminated sup-20 solves :/


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

round 64
17.66 21.65 16.29 16.36 23.42 18.05 23.39 18.35 21.19 16.29 22.66 18.99
average is 19.45
best 16.29 worst 23.42


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

round 323
19.60 15.94 19.67 15.54 (26.85) 19.77 21.23 (14.27)i can sub 1 an A perm 20.48 17.68 19.39 16.24
average 18.55
i graduated wasn't hard i just wanted to do the sub 15 race legitamately


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Round 124



Are we regressing? I'm treating this as round 324 - hope it's okay.



DAcuber said:


> round 64



Really?

Normally I don't work it that way, but you're free to feel like you've graduated, anyway. Certainly no one will mind you competing in the sub-15 race! I generally don't go back and add results to older rounds.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2013)

*Round 324 Results*​

kunparekh18	18.16
DACuber	18.72
Spaxxy	18.73
Mike Hughey	19.67
kbrune	20.95
uvafan (OH)	21.48
pipkiksass	22.09
TDM	22.43
MaikeruKonare	22.61
sneaklyfox (Roux)	27.54

Congratulations to Spaxxy, who graduates this round!

kunparekh18 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.17

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 29, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 325th round:

F2 R U' F' R' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' R2 U2
B' D' R U2 F' D B R2 B2 U B' R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U
R2 U F L D' R F U2 R2 F L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2
D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L' U2 B' L F U F' U' B2 U' R' U'
D' U L2 F2 U F2 L R2 D2 F' R' B' U' L2 U' L2 B2
L' D' F' L2 F2 R D2 R2 U' D2 R2 F D2 L2 B U2 F D2 B
D' B' R2 U' L D' F B U' R F R2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 B2
D' R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' U F2 U L D2 B' D' U' B'
F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D U2 F L' B' L F2 D L' D' F2 R2
R B2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B R2 D L' B' L2 B' D2 F' R D
D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F D2 U F' U2 B L' B D R2 U2 R
D2 B2 D' R2 L' F R U' B R' B' D F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 19, 2013)

Round 325
21.76
(47.39), 19.85, 23.67, 20.49, 26.21, 20.21, 24.20, 21.02, 22.06, (18.80), 20.18, 19.66

Hilarious. For the first solve, I couldn't remember an OLL. I hate how often that happens.


----------



## TDM (Jul 20, 2013)

*Round:* 325
*Times:* 17.76, 22.35, 20.72, 23.28, 21.97, 23.21, 21.94, 22.96, 18.41, 20.15, 27.48, 25.75
*Average of 12:* 22.07

17.76 was NL, 18.41 was PLL skip.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 325 average if 12 29.41
26.94, 29.86, 29.36, 28.50, 29.15, 28.30, 25.61, 28.34, 29.41, 31.86, 35.13, 32.38


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 22, 2013)

Round 325
*Average: 21.20*
Times: (18.55 OLL Skip), 20.98, (24.03), 20.28, 21.14, 21.17, 18.94 (NL), 20.36, 23.16, 23.89, 21.13, 21.02

Loving the consistency, if not the dramatic improvement: only 3 times sup 22, and a big cluster of 7 times @ 20 or 21 seconds, which is only marginal improvement away from sub-20. If someone had told me a few months ago that my worst time in an Ao12 for a forum race would be 24.03 I would have been absolutely made up, so guess I can't complain!!! 

I will get there, one day!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Are we regressing? I'm treating this as round 324 - hope it's okay.



Sorry  Bad typo

Round 325 Average = 19.51

21.19, 15.11, 22.36, 23.11, (25.75), 18.06, 17.08, (14.58),20.34, 19.05, 18.66, 20.10

Graduated

Very very bad. Unsatisfactory.


----------



## ONikolay (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 325: *17.19*

18.02, 16.35, 17.46, 16.72, 25.89[blue cross], 18.30, 14.94, 16.16, 16.66, 16.58, 16.15, 19.47[red cross ]

F2L in blue and red cross ultra mega maxx bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 23, 2013)

Since only 6 people participated so far, and since it's hard to update from hotel rooms, and since WC is coming up, I'm just postponing results for this round for another week. So this round will end next Monday.


----------



## Musicalboy2 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Round 325 (OH)*

Average: 22.02

21.39, 21.51, 20.70, 21.07, 23.70, 19.94, 19.10, (17.10), 25.18, 25.20, (26.88), 22.44

So inconsistent. Also, so close to getting a sub-20 Ao5... 
21.07, (23.70), 19.94, 19.10, (17.10) = 20.04 T_T

Edit: And I got a 16.28 the solve right after. -__-


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 23, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Round 325 Average = 19.51
> 
> Graduated
> 
> Very very bad. Unsatisfactory.



Congrats - remember graduating from the race to sub 30? Wasn't that long ago! How did the comp go? I saw the NR vid, did you manage a sub-20 average? 

I look forward to the day when a 19.51 Ao12 is 'unsatisfactory' for me. Won't be too long, hopefully.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 325 Speed

*22.99* (18.73), 24.30, 23.91, 23.41, 24.75, 22.86, 21.14, (25.02), 23.18, 20.54, 21.54, 24.26


----------



## uvafan (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 325
OH
(24.69), 18.99, 21.70, 21.72, 19.97, 21.16, 20.84, 20.69, (18.25), 20.91, 19.87, 22.20 = *20.80*

Pretty good, I guess.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 24, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Congrats - remember graduating from the race to sub 30? Wasn't that long ago! How did the comp go? I saw the NR vid, did you manage a sub-20 average?
> 
> I look forward to the day when a 19.51 Ao12 is 'unsatisfactory' for me. Won't be too long, hopefully.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=878546

Unsatisfactory because my previous averages in this thread were 18.9 and 18.1 

Seeing your progress, I think sub-20 is at a max of 3 rounds away from now  :tu


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 26, 2013)

Been a while since I've done this, and with another comp in just a week, I should've started up months ago. 

Cube: Dayan Zanchi

F2 R U' F' R' F2 U' F2 R U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 D' R2 U2 - 22.90
B' D' R U2 F' D B R2 B2 U B' R2 U R2 U' L2 U2 F2 U - 22.04
R2 U F L D' R F U2 R2 F L2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 D B2 - 25.27
D B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L' U2 B' L F U F' U' B2 U' R' U' - 22.25
D' U L2 F2 U F2 L R2 D2 F' R' B' U' L2 U' L2 B2 - 26.04
L' D' F' L2 F2 R D2 R2 U' D2 R2 F D2 L2 B U2 F D2 B - *15.41* (easy F2L!)
D' B' R2 U' L D' F B U' R F R2 L2 B D2 R2 U2 B D2 B2 - 18.67
D' R2 F2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R' U F2 U L D2 B' D' U' B' - 24.78
F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 D U2 F L' B' L F2 D L' D' F2 R2 - 22.09
R B2 L U2 F2 L2 D2 R' B R2 D L' B' L2 B' D2 F' R D - 20.78
D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F D2 U F' U2 B L' B D R2 U2 R - 22.10
D2 B2 D' R2 L' F R U' B R' B' D F2 D' F2 D F2 R2 D - *26.19* (weak finish)


Avg: 22.68.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2013)

*Round 325 Results*​

kunparekh18	19.51
uvafan (OH)	20.80
pipkiksass	21.20
Mike Hughey	21.76
Musicalboy2 (OH)	22.02
TDM	22.07
Toquinha1977	22.68
TheOneOnTheLeft	22.99
guinepigs rock	29.41

Congratulations to kunparhekh18, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.19

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 5, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 326th round:

L F2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D B' L B R U R2 D R' U' L'
D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' L F2 R2 U' B R' D' F' L'
L' U2 D' R' D2 L' B D2 R2 D B L2 F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U
D F' U' B D R' F' D2 F2 R2 B R B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2
U' R U L2 U' F U' R' U2 B D2 B2 D2 R L U2 L' B2
L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 B' U2 L2 U F2 U R' B2 L' F' U
D' B2 L2 D' U2 F U L' U' B R B R2 U2 R' F2
D2 R B2 R2 D2 F L' F B2 D' B L2 U' R2 B2 U D' B2 D
U B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B' U' B' L R' D B' U L' U2
F2 L' B' R L' F' U L2 D B2 D2 F2 R F2 R' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2
L D' F U' L' U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2
L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 L D2 U R' B' F2 D' U' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2013)

Note the new deadline, next Monday. I'll go back to normal schedule next week.


----------



## uvafan (Jul 31, 2013)

Round 326 
OH
17.48, 18.24, 16.71, 19.30, 19.40, 21.04, 19.70, 18.65, (24.30), 21.43, 18.57, (15.42) = *19.05*
Wow, PB! Done right after a 7x7 solve and a 20 solve 5x5 session. Switching straight from big cubes to OH does wonders, the cube feels so small and easy to turn!


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Jul 31, 2013)

Cubes used: Da Yan Zanchi (black plastic) with Cubesmith stickers, from a DIY kit without mods.
Da Yan Zanchi (white plastic) with original stickers


L F2 L2 R' B2 L' U2 F2 D B' L B R U R2 D R' U' L' - 19.25
D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' R2 B' L F2 R2 U' B R' D' F' L' - 21.42
L' U2 D' R' D2 L' B D2 R2 D B L2 F2 B2 U D R2 L2 U - 21.45
D F' U' B D R' F' D2 F2 R2 B R B2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 - 21.88 (switched to white cube)
U' R U L2 U' F U' R' U2 B D2 B2 D2 R L U2 L' B2 - 23.93
L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 B' U2 L2 U F2 U R' B2 L' F' U - 18.85
D' B2 L2 D' U2 F U L' U' B R B R2 U2 R' F2 - *26.45*
D2 R B2 R2 D2 F L' F B2 D' B L2 U' R2 B2 U D' B2 D - 18.75
U B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B' U' B' L R' D B' U L' U2 - 26.69
F2 L' B' R L' F' U L2 D B2 D2 F2 R F2 R' L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 - *17.74* (OLL skip)
L D' F U' L' U2 R2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B' R2 - 23.42 (includes +2)
L2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F' L2 D' U2 L D2 U R' B' F2 D' U' L - 21.37

A12 = 21.70s. Shaved about a second from my previous time, so I'm happy to see some improvement.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 31, 2013)

Average *22.76*. Wasn't in the mood - only 1 sub 20, which is terrible. Slower than my last Ao50. To give some impression of how bad this was, last solve LL was easy T OLL and cw U perm, and I still got a 22. Normally I'd be 17ish with that LL. Just awful.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 2, 2013)

*Round 326

Alumni Entry*

Average: *17.36*

17.23, 18.16, 17.29, 16.39, 16.17, 18.65, 19.31, 19.99, 17.83, 16.09, 15.66, 16.50


Well after a few months of minimal cubing, my old hands do not appear to have lost much time but I could have done without the dip in solves 6-9. In a warm up Ao50 I got close to pbs for ao5 and ao12. Perhaps there is room for improvement yet 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.66
worst time: 19.99

current avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.91)

current avg12: 17.36 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 17.36 (σ = 1.11)

session avg: 17.36 (σ = 1.11)
session mean: 17.44


----------



## henkka (Aug 2, 2013)

*Round 326*

Hi! I'm back.
It's been a while. Eager to get sub 20. Hope I get it soon. 

(20.61), 29.14, 26.15, 23.23, (32.71), 21.56, 25.00, 23.38, 27.50, 25.73, 24.61, 23.02

*avg 24.93*


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 2, 2013)

Round 326 *23.90*

22.25, 24.42+, (29.75), 19.88, 22.41, 18.08, 29.72, (12.06), 23.29, 27.03, 28.34, 23.55

Really inconsistent average, but a completely unexpected PB with the 12.06, beat my previous by 2.4 seconds. Not practised a lot this week though, been doing a lot of Roux solves rather than CFOP - hopefully I'll be in this thread for Roux before too long.


----------



## Shortshrimp (Aug 2, 2013)

Round: 326

Average: 21.09
(15.00), 23.79, 18.26, (24.06), 21.32, 16.68, 22.30, 23.93, 18.35, 21.66, 20.72

Sorry, its been almost 3 weeks or so since I last posted any times. I'll be here for sure, though, for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.51 (σ = 3.11)

32.83, 28.28, 19.40, 28.06, 18.40[Pll skip], 19.80, 20.93, 24.69, 24.21, 20.21, 24.53, 25.03


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 3, 2013)

Round 326 (ZZ)
Average: 27.12
27.49, 26.79, 22.70, 30.04, 25.96, 24.03, (30.34), 26.83, 28.21, (19.61), 29.43, 29.75

lol... I just graduated Race to sub-25 and Race to sub-30 with no problem at all... averages like 22 and 23 and now this.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 4, 2013)

Round *326*

Just graduated from race to sub 25.. Still a sub 25 did not happen here 

(21.96 Awesome *two move green cross*) 25.56 25.01 26.03 (37.06) 24.32 25.90 25.51 26.23 24.54 25.37 24.76 = *25.32*


----------



## ONikolay (Aug 4, 2013)

Round 306: *15.99*

15.90, 15.44, 15.83, 17.16, 18.13, 14.75, 15.90, 13.62, 17.54, 17.52, 14.90, 15.00


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 4, 2013)

About time I got into this.

Round 326
Speed
*Average: 20.44*
20.90, 18.98, (36.24[Pop]), 22.34, 21.47, 19.09, 20.24, 21.18, 22.43, 17.95, (17.59), 19.87
Close... Some good sub 20's in there.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

Hopefully I'm not too late.

*Round:* 326
*Times:* 18.85, 23.90, 18.14, 18.45, 21.64, 18.94, 22.71, 22.76, 19.72, 18.67, 19.18, 20.61
*Average of 12:* 20.15

I've been practising lookahead. So many NL sub-19s!


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 6, 2013)

hhmmm

I've just graduated on the Sub-25 Race, but I'm not too confident to start it here...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

Round 326
25.11
18.80, 25.74, 25.87, 26.16, 21.56, 32.96, 23.04, (34.76), 25.01, 29.44, 22.50, (18.42)

I've completely forgotten how to cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round 326 Results*​

uvafan (OH)	19.05
TDM	20.15
ThomasJE	20.44
Shortshrimp	21.09
Toquinha1977	21.7
pipkiksass	22.76
Schmidt	23.51
TheOneOnTheLeft	23.9
henkka	24.93
Mike Hughey	25.11
MarcelP	25.32
sneaklyfox (ZZ)	27.12

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	15.99
Selkie	17.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 8, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 327th round:

B' D2 L' B U B R2 D2 B' R2 L2 B2 R' D2 L D2 B2 U2 L2
B2 D' U B2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 F D U L B U2 B2 R B2 F R
B2 L' B2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 L B2 D L2 U B' F R D B2 R D2
R2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' B' L2 B L' F' L' U' L D2 R U R'
L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B' U L' F U2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 U F2 R2 D'
D F' U' L2 F L U2 F2 B' L' F B2 D L2 U' R2 F2 U D R2
D' L2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U R2 D L2 D' R' D2 R2 B F' L' B F2 U' B2
B2 U F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 U2 L' D L' B' U B' L F' L U
U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 B2 R D' L' R B2 F' L B R' U R'
F B D' B R2 L' D' F' R' F B' L2 U' L2 U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2
L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 R U' L D' L B U2 F L B2
R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F2 R F D' B D2 F2 D L' R B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2013)

Round 327
21.28
19.58, 22.52, 23.32, 19.75, 19.05, (25.32), 23.69, 20.63, (17.96), 21.22, 21.99, 21.00

Not as embarrassing. What's happened, though, is that I've forgotten a significant percentage of my OLLs. I knew them really well a few months ago - I can't believe how quickly they slip away when I don't practice.


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2013)

*Round:* 327
*Times:* 21.17, 23.92, 21.85, 23.12, 20.22, 25.63, 17.38, 21.30, 20.86, 21.99, 17.37, 21.09
*Average of 12:* 21.29

17.38 was NL, 17.37 was fail F2L with predicted PLL skip (r U R' U R U2 r' OLL).


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 6, 2013)

Round *327*


22.15 19.70 (28.67) 26.11 26.03 (17.90) 21.12 22.18 28.46 25.95 24.84 20.34 = *23.69* // Awesome..


----------



## uvafan (Aug 6, 2013)

Round 327
OH
22.58, 20.46, 22.40, 19.31, 22.18, 20.87, 20.98, (17.67), 19.42, 22.02, 26.57, (29.68) = *21.68*

You know what they say, finish strong!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 7, 2013)

Round 327 (ZZ)
Average: 23.57
23.16, 20.32, 20.20, (27.84), (18.33), 24.74, 25.96, 27.79, 26.91, 21.64, 23.76, 21.26

That's a bit better...


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 7, 2013)

Round 327 
Average: 20.31 

20.00, 21.61, 18.69, 20.20, 22.82, (24.41), (18.10), 18.36, 20.73, 19.98, 20.30, 20.42

No skips, all full-step. Had my first _ever_ sub-20 Ao12 only yesterday, so couldn't realistically expect any better than this. Getting there slowly!!!


----------



## larosh12 (Aug 8, 2013)

Average:
00:31.51	
Best:
00:25.40
Avg. 10:
00:30.38	
10 of 12:
00:31.47
12:  00:25.40	x
11:	00:30.89	x
10:	00:27.83	x
9:	00:35.16	x
8:	00:32.97	x
7:	00:33.78	x
6:	00:29.25	x
5:	00:30.55	x
4:	00:29.86	x
3:	00:28.09	x
2:	00:36.32	x
1:	00:38.03	x


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 8, 2013)

larosh12 said:


> Average:
> 00:31.51
> Best:
> 00:25.40
> ...



larosh12, here's a tip: post your times in the Race to Sub30 thread...


----------



## kbrune (Aug 8, 2013)

Round 327

Ave: *20.33*

25.36, 16.75, 18.90, 25.82, 20.86, 20.34, 19.92, 18.97, 20.75, 17.44, 20.24, 20.47

those two sup 25's killed me!! Close!


----------



## ONikolay (Aug 9, 2013)

Round 327: *14.95*

15.84, 10.87(PB, PLL Skip), 15.77, 17.68, 15.29, 18.02, 14.98, 14.79, 13.51, 14.63, 14.38, 12.63

On the day a lot of practice. Learned a lot of new fingertrics and Expert F2L


----------



## henkka (Aug 9, 2013)

Round 327

25.26, 25.75, 23.34, 22.47, 22.45, (19.79), 23.69, 26.30, 24.75, 23.33, (29.43), 23.25

avg *24,06*


----------



## qaz (Aug 9, 2013)

Round 327

Average: 20.86
24.07, 22.55+, 19.35, (24.29), 21.94, 19.68, 18.82, 22.78, (14.92), 18.89, 21.39, 19.15

Shouldn't have done this first thing in the morning.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 9, 2013)

Round 327
Ao12: 27.95
1: 26.08
2: 31.82
3: 26.69
4: 24.12
5: 28.60
6: 27.59
7: 31.77
8: 31.40
9: 27.98
10: (23.11)
11: (32.07)
12: 23.43

That was embarrassing, usually I average in the lower 20s…


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 10, 2013)

Round 327:

Okay my first attempt at this thread! 

19.97, 18.80, 19.45, 20.77, 19.76, 22.25, 19.53, 20.50, (22.28), 19.91, (18.50), 20.47
Average: 20.14

Meh. Not bad?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 11, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> Round 327:
> 
> Okay my first attempt at this thread!
> 
> ...



Uh, yeah... I'd say a new PB Ao12 is not bad...


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 12, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Uh, yeah... I'd say a new PB Ao12 is not bad...



I break my PBs so much it's not even funny...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2013)

*Round 327 Results*​

ianliu64	20.14
pipkiksass	20.31
kbrune	20.33
qaz	20.86
Mike Hughey	21.28
TDM	21.29
uvafan (OH)	21.68
sneaklyfox (ZZ)	23.57
MarcelP	23.69
henkka	24.06
slinky773	27.95
larosh12	31.51

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	14.95

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 15, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 328th round:

L2 R2 U B2 D U B2 L2 U2 R2 B L U2 R' D L' B' D' B R
R' F2 R F' B' R D2 L U D R U2 R2 F2 L U2 L D2 L2 U2
U' B L2 B U' B' R D' L B U B' R2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B
D2 U B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' F U' L2 R D R D' B D' B2 R2
D B2 L B D F U2 R' F' U F2 L' F2 L U2 R' D2 R B2 L2
U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B' L2 D L B U F2 R' F L' F
L2 R2 F2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 R' F L' D' B' U2 F' L' D2 F2 R'
D2 B2 R2 D L2 D' B2 R2 D2 L' B' L U R U B R2 U
R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' R' B2 L' D2 L B' D' L D' U'
R U2 F' B L' B' U' D2 R U2 F' U2 F' L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2
B L2 R2 B F2 R2 U2 F' D2 F' L' B' R2 D B2 R D' L' U
R2 B2 U' B R F L' B U' L2 U2 R B2 D2 R' F2 L' U2 L' D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2013)

Round 328
22.76
25.58, 28.86, 23.73, 18.97, 22.64, 25.24, 20.13, 21.27, (18.78), (29.01), 20.87, 20.32

So it appears that one problem with learning all the OLLs well is that I can't remember them all without regular practice. I now need to go back and relearn about 1/3 of them (and probably refresh another 1/3), and that's after only about a month and a half of not really practicing much. But I really had them down cold then. It amazes me how fast I lose algorithms when I don't practice them.


----------



## TDM (Aug 12, 2013)

*Round:* 328
*Times:* 18.68, 22.24, 19.11, 19.61, 19.59, 18.95, 22.21, 20.06, 19.59, 20.37, 18.67, 19.99
*Average of 12:* 19.82

8/12 times sub-20, but the average was sup-20 before the last solve.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 12, 2013)

Round *328*


21.49 29.04 28.27 27.87 27.05 (20.11) 28.14 21.81 26.66 28.69 (29.88) 27.86 = *26.69* // Nothing seemed to work.. Arrggggh!


----------



## qaz (Aug 12, 2013)

Round 328

Average: 22.27
21.88 24.71 24.89 (26.98) (19.14) 19.83 22.10 21.18 24.51 19.47 23.10 21.05

Didn't have much time to practice lately, hurt my times.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 12, 2013)

Round 328

Ao12: 23.50

1. 23.88
2. 23.01
3. 25.04+
4. 23.94
5. (17.21)
6. (26.81)
7. 20.50
8. 24.86
9. 22.78
10. 25.41
11. 23.50
12. 22.12

Better than last time, at least.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 13, 2013)

Round 328

Ao12: *21.40*

21.21, 17.78, 22.17, 22.48, 21.14, 17.57, 22.50, 23.66, 21.47, 20.90, 25.44, 20.72

Awful. Inconsistent. Haven't practiced much recently, and I feel like my times are just sliding back to where they were about a month ago. :S


----------



## kbrune (Aug 14, 2013)

Round 328

Ave: *21.64*

22.42, 25.42, 22.08, 18.38, 20.99, 18.29, 22.10, 23.59, 19.75, 21.68, 20.03, 26.78


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 15, 2013)

round 328 average of 12 28.33
DNF, 27.93, 30.08, 28.73, 25.94, 30.89, 27.54, 35.35, 21.61, 18.93, 25.80, 25.17, 32.61


----------



## ether (Aug 15, 2013)

Round 328

Average: 20.04

21.85, 20.27, 20.00, 19.65, 19.78, 20.10, 19.12, (18.13), (21.97), 20.31, 19.23, 20.17


----------



## ianliu64 (Aug 15, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> round 328 average of 12 28.33
> DNF, 27.93, 30.08, 28.73, 25.94, 30.89, 27.54, 35.35, 21.61, 18.93, 25.80, 25.17, 32.61



I'd suggest you go to the Race to Sub-25 forum thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...25-(a-k-a-soft-transistion-between-30-and-20)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2013)

*Round 328 Results*​

TDM	19.82
Latios	20.04
pipkiksass	21.4
kbrune	21.64
qaz	22.27
Mike Hughey	22.76
slinky773	23.5
MarcelP	26.69
guinepigs rock	28.33

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 19, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 329th round:

R2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 U' B L' R F' L B2 L2 D F L'
D2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' L' U2 B2 R' F D' F2
B2 U2 B F D2 R2 D2 L2 F' L2 F' D' R' B' F L D U2 L D2
L2 D2 B U2 F D2 B F2 U2 L2 R D U R B R D L2 B F2
D' B' D2 B L2 D L' F2 R' B' L' D2 R L2 D2 L' D2 F2
B' U' D2 F2 B2 L U2 R U D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B' L2 U2
B2 U L2 D U2 R2 U' L' R' D' F' L' F U2 L' U2 L
B R2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 F' R U' L' D2 U' B' U2 F2 D L' D'
D U F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 F' R B2 F' L2 R B' U B' F D'
L2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 U' B' U' L B F' L2 U2 B' L' R2 B'
D U' F2 U L2 F2 U2 L' F2 R F' U R2 B' L F R F' R'
U R2 B R' F' L D' F B2 R' B' L2 B2 L B2 D2 B2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2013)

Round 329
22.45
(27.32), 21.04, (18.88), 26.44, 21.00, 23.82, 23.01, 19.81, 23.07, 21.05, 20.74, 24.51

What can I say; I've just forgotten a bunch of OLLs. It really messes with your time when you have to do 3 OLLs in one solve.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 15, 2013)

Round 329

Ao12: 21.70

1. 19.79
2. (18.32)
3. (25.98)
4. 21.02
5. 22.67
6. 21.30
7. 20.76
8. 23.66
9. 21.74
10. 18.81
11. 23.62
12. 23.62

11 and 12 is quite freaky. All in all, a good Ao12 for me. In fact, PB Ao12.


----------



## henkka (Aug 16, 2013)

Round 329

25.43, 24.46, 24.22, 24.05, (19.95), 25.61, 27.37, (27.97), 25.83, 25.34, 24.70, 22.45

*avg 24,95*


----------



## TDM (Aug 16, 2013)

*Round:* 329
*Times:* 18.02, 17.87, 20.04, 20.06, 17.50, 17.94, 22.34, 19.46, 20.99, 17.38, 21.77, 22.23
*Average of 12:* 19.59

Two sub-20 averages.


----------



## Carson (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329
21.57
22.61, 22.78, 20.54, 20.36,17.34, 23.84, 25.24, 23.49,18.09, 16.96, 25.14, 21.47


----------



## Shortshrimp (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329

Average: 20.78
21.37, (18.76), 20.97, (23.13), 23.11, 19.89, 19.90, 22.04, 19.47, 19.81, 19.51, 21.80


----------



## ether (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329

Average: 20.56


1. (24.06)
2. 21.67
3. 20.19
4. 17.60
5. (15.46)
6. 22.33
7. 18.87
8. 19.62
9. 23.15
10. 23.12
11. 19.78
12. 17.38


----------



## qaz (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329

Average: 20.84
23.46 (24.53) (15.91) 24.16 19.86 18.11 20.93 21.17 19.24 23.76 20.01 16.90

A couple good times in there, but the 23/24s at the beginning killed me.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329 

Average of 12: 19.56
17.51, 21.13, 20.26, 18.41, 18.66, 18.40, 19.88, 20.80, 16.48, 19.53, 21.05, 21.93

So nervous. Still sub 20 though so not bad.

Edit: Did average of 12 immediately after, got an 18.34 with one sup 20 solve :fp


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 17, 2013)

Round *329*

23.10 (21.61) 23.27 26.05 24.65 26.53 25.76 26.46 23.57 27.58 (31.02) 25.00 = *25.20* // Much better than last week. I think my mojo is comming back.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 17, 2013)

Round 329 (ZZ)
Average: 20.02
22.72, 16.92, (16.33), 22.50, 16.84, 19.70, 18.38, 22.28, (32.03), 22.55, 18.98, 19.30

Wow. Too bad it's not sub-20 but I'm actually quite happy... this is the best ZZ Ao12 I've ever had. The 32.03 was me majorly confused about EOLine.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 18, 2013)

*Round 329 Alumni

Average: 16.94*

A couple of silly sup 20s in the middle!

16.98, 16.43, 16.21, 16.10, 16.26, 20.17, (20.86), (15.34), 15.73, 16.82, 16.78, 17.88


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 329
Rubik's cube one-handed

Average of 12: 25.22
23.32, (33.53[Dropped cube]), 26.93, 29.98, 25.84, (20.63), 29.55, 22.98, 20.72, 24.71, 22.74, 25.44

2 Counting 29's = Bad average


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 19, 2013)

round 329 average of 12 30.67
26.07, 29.91, 28.62, 30.11, 23.11, 37.06, 37.76, 29.63, 34.50, 33.04, 31.45, 26.28


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2013)

*Round 329 Results*​

Clarkeeyyy	19.56
TDM	19.59
sneaklyfox (ZZ)	20.02
Latios	20.56
Shortshrimp	20.78
qaz	20.84
Carson	21.57
slinky773	21.70
Mike Hughey	22.45
henkka	24.95
MarcelP	25.2
TheZenith27 (OH)	25.22
guinepigs rock	30.67

TDM is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Selkie	16.94

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 22, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 330th round:

U2 F L2 U2 B D2 U2 B2 D B' U2 B' L' R F D R2 U F2
L2 B2 U' B2 D2 U B2 F2 R2 D L' F U2 R' D' B D2 R B F'
B2 D2 L D2 L' R D2 U B' L D F U F' R' U R2 F'
D2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 R2 D' B' F' U L' B U' R' D' F' L' D'
D' B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U' L' F R' B D L R F' L B2 F2
B2 D' L2 U' L U F' U B D' R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2
F2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U' L' F D2 B' F R' D2 B' U' R D'
R U2 R2 B' R' L F' D' B U B' D B2 R2 U2 D' B2 L2
R D2 F2 R' D2 F2 L2 R' B2 D' L U2 F D' R' D' F2 D R' B
B2 D B2 D F' D' L2 U' D2 R' L2 F' B L2 U2 F2 B U2 F
F L2 U' B' D L2 B' R' L2 F2 B L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 L' B2
R2 D R2 U R2 U L2 B2 F' D2 L R' F' D R2 U L F2 U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 19, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> TDM is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!


No amount of luck will stop me from failing.

*Round:* 330
*Times:* 20.48, 16.09, 21.99, 19.39, 24.29, 20.48, 16.70, 25.42, 18.91, 21.52, 21.34, 22.59
1: Easy, but I went slow.
2: Surprisingly fast for a NL solve. It didn't feel fast.
3: PLL skip, but fail.
4: Easy OLL and PLL, decent solve.
5: Completely failed one F2L.
6: Accidental X-cross, fail solve after that.
7: Another unusually fast solve that didn't feel fast.
8: Worst PLL ever.
9: My fast solves never feel fast.
10: Normal.
11: I HATE V PERMS
12: Another V perm didn't help, even though I had no chance of getting a sub-20 average by this solve.
*Average of 12:* 20.77

Even if I did graduate, I still wouldn't have said I'm sub-20 yet. The last two averages were very good for me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 330
21.09
20.64, 21.53, 25.32, 19.89, 20.61, 18.81, (18.70), 22.28, 19.60, 19.34, (28.48), 22.91

My best average in a long time. Some of the OLLs are coming back to me.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 330
Average: 21.61
17.78, 14.52, 23.86, 23.06, 21.29, 21.26, 19.17, 20.47, 24.90, DNF (pop), 25.06, 19.26

Dang. I had my PB unlucky solve during this (no skips), and started sucking it up for the rest. I had so many 23 and higher, after starting with 17 and 14. ): I had 3 sub 20 ao5s today, this kinda ruined it. Haha!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 330
Rubik's cube one-handed

Average of 12: 25.93
23.57, 23.60, 28.02, 23.35, 26.51, (31.12[Dropped cube]), 29.32, 27.59, 27.63[Knew the COLL], 22.72, (21.98), 26.99


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 330

Average of 12: 23.39
(27.56), 22.34, 24.75, 23.80, (18.81), 26.11, 26.30, 21.00, 25.89, 24.67, 20.02, 19.06


----------



## Carson (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330
21.27
19.28, 22.85, 21.29, 24.26,26.12, 21.16, 18.22, 18.02,23.36, 25.51, 18.79, 17.50

I'm having some pretty serious consistency issues.


----------



## qaz (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330

Average: 21.68
20.31 (17.84) 23.78 22.78 22.45 21.08 20.29 (DNF) 19.96 23.41 23.73 18.96


----------



## uvafan (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330
OH
22.86, 22.21, 24.03, (19.91), 20.11, 22.63, 22.98, (27.14), 20.23, 22.03, 24.10, 21.70 = *22.29*
:fp. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## henkka (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330

26.50, 23.97, 27.62, 23.36, 25.81, 24.35, (16.87), (28.59), 21.94, 20.97, 25.42, 25.25

*avg 24.52*

Bad, but still got a full step 16 s solve. Don't really know how.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 20, 2013)

Round *330*


28.76 20.59 23.17 27.17 25.82 21.01 (29.78) 27.67 23.93 (19.64) 25.56 24.23 = *24.79* // Nice..


----------



## ONikolay (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330: *19.81*

18.65, 17.97, 21.60, 17.99, 19.74, 13.80, 32.78, 18.37, 22.62, 21.95, 19.86, 19.38


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 20, 2013)

Round 330 (where did 329 go? how did I miss that?!)

*Average 19.89* 

19.05, 19.63, 23.60, 19.92, 20.91, 18.02, 20.18, 21.23, 20.15, 20.82, 19.03, 17.85

Was sup-20 until the last solve, which made the 18 count... more consistent than fast!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 21, 2013)

Round 330
Roux
24.02, (15.16), 22.40, 23.73, 22.21, 23.00, 25.06, (25.60), 16.71, 23.44, 24.01, 24.36 = 22.89

15.16 PB!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 21, 2013)

Round 330

*27.36* 30.78, 26.63, 23.18, 27.46, 26.70, 25.12, 27.74, 29.27, 26.66, (22.05), (33.14), 30.02

Kind of annoying when I got a sub-24 average just before this. Still, only improvement from here (hopefully).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 21, 2013)

Round 330 (ZZ)
Average: 19.47
17.40, 16.79, 21.09, 20.69, 18.99, 22.31, 23.16, (16.39), 18.85, 18.29, (24.72), 17.09

My ZZ is still pretty bad in that I automatically look for the last two cross pieces after EOLine. I'm going to have to take a step back and fix that habit one of these days.


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 23, 2013)

Round 330 (CFOP)
Average: 21.41
1. (14.49)
2. (26.91)
3. 20.57
4. 23.61
5. 21.63
6. 21.14
7. 17.13
8. 24.12
9. 22.87
10. 18.25
11. 21.75
12. 23.03

This is an okay average for me. Not good, not bad. But this is the most inconsistent ao12 I've had in months. I don't understand what happened. I'll do better next time.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 23, 2013)

rubix44 said:


> I don't understand what happened.


/\"Competition" nerves most likely.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 23, 2013)

round 330 average of 12 29.42
31.79, 25.39, 30.27, 31.65, 26.22, 27.01, 35.05, 29.32, 26.95, 32.79, 30.23, 27.95


----------



## windhero (Aug 24, 2013)

Round 330
Average of 12: 19,99 
21.39, 21.80, 24.21, (15.01), 17.89, 16.55, 19.93, 20.52, 22.02, (22.71), 17.01, 20.91

Pretty great considering its 02:46am in here and the only light I have is the computer screen. Consistency reflects exactly that. Today has been a good day overall. All full steps, no skips.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

*Round 330 Results*​

sneaklyfox (ZZ)	19.47
pipkiksass	19.89
windhero	19.99
TDM	20.77
Mike Hughey	21.09
Carson	21.27
rubix44	21.41
MaikeruKonare	21.61
qaz	21.68
uvafan (OH)	22.29
YddEd	22.89
slinky773	23.39
henkka	24.52
MarcelP	24.79
TheZenith27 (OH)	25.93
TheOneOnTheLeft	27.36
guinepigs rock	29.42

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	19.81

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 29, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 331st round:

L' U2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 B2 R2 B D F' D B D' U B2 F' L2 F
F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F' R F2 D' F U F' R' D' B D2 F'
R F2 B2 U2 F D2 R' F2 R' B' D' L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 R2 B2 R
R2 F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 D' B' D L' R' B' F U' R D' B'
U2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L B' D2 L R' D B U2 L2 F2 D' U2
U' R2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L R' U R' D' B' R' D L F
F B D' R2 B' L F' L' U F2 B2 R D2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 U2 F2
L2 D2 F2 R' B2 R U2 R2 F' U2 F' L' F D' L U2 B2 L2
B U2 R F' D' R D2 F' L' D' R2 D2 B R2 B L2 F' D2 F2
B U' D2 R' U' D2 R2 U' D R' F R2 L2 F2 B R2 U2 B' R2
D2 B R2 F' R2 B U2 F' D' L2 U' B F' R' D' L B2 D' L2
D2 F2 R' F2 L U2 B2 R2 U L' F' R2 B' D2 U F' R' D' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2013)

Round 331
22.49
(25.62), 21.06, 23.79, (17.38), 22.59, 19.84, 22.78, 24.59, 25.48, 19.84, 22.61, 22.29


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 26, 2013)

Round 331
Ao12: 23.41

1. 19.33
2. 24.95
3. 22.42
4. 28.18
5. 27.96
6. 25.32
7. 20.76
8. (18.68)
9. 23.01
10. (23.75 DNF)
11. 19.47
12. 22.74

Went well in the beginning, but then sharply went downhill. Mostly because I haven't had much time recently to practice.


----------



## qaz (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 331
Average: 26.58

17.46 22.31 17.02 DNF 19.62 1:18.70 20.41 18.38 20.59 18.66 19.08 30.54

Would have been sub-20 and probably PB except for the two pops, DNF and 1:18. Gave up at the end.


----------



## rubix44 (Aug 27, 2013)

ao12: 18.88

1. 20.04
2. 19.42
3. 21.85
4. (22.74)
5. 19.09
6. 19.65
7. 19.35
8. 19.09
9. (15.74)
10. 15.96
11. 16.71
12. 17.68

This was actually a great average for me. I didn't do so well last round, but I guess I did well this time. 1/3 sub-20 avgs


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 331
Avg: 20.73
20.14, 19.69, 23.25, 20.09, 19.97, 20.71, 20.31, 22.31, 20.49, 18.27, 21.11, 22.50
Dang it, I felt good about this one. Next time!


----------



## Carson (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 331
20.85
21.49, 27.07, 14.18, 19.56,17.34, 24.08, 26.14, 20.24,19.38, 20.05, 20.22, 19.95

Consistency anyone?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 27, 2013)

er... my avg was 22.89. The 15.16 was a PB *single*. xD


----------



## Aceno20 (Aug 27, 2013)

Round 331
Avg :* 23.27*

1. 22.90
2. (27.34)
3. 24.67
4. 26.06
5. 23.76
6. 25.95
7. 21.07
8. 20.90
9 . 22.57
10. 21.75
11. 23.07
12. (20.34)


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round:* 331
*Times:* 20.79, 18.80, 22.92+, 18.59, 22.12, 17.61, 19.50, 15.17, 17.10, 15.82, 21.47, 19.56
*Average of 12:* 19.14

16.84 Ao5; PB by 0.4 and my first sub-17. Could've had PB on the 15.17, but I got a Ua perm


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round:* 331
*Ao12:* 26.18
*Times:* 25.94, 24.14, 24.22, 31.13, 23.91, (35.60), 26.71, (20.18), 22.03, 26.42, 32.06, 25.19

First Time on Here Yay


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Round 331*
Rubik's cube one-handed

Avg12: *25.45* (σ = 2.40)
24.69, 27.35, 29.48[Couldn't resist the orange cross.], 20.80, 26.32, 23.77, 24.63, 26.79, 26.66, (19.93), 24.00, (35.27)



TDM said:


> Could've had PB on the 15.17, but I got a Ua perm


How is that bad?


----------



## TDM (Aug 27, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> How is that bad?


I do M with my right hand and U with my left. Ua perms force me to either:
-switch hands to an uncomfortable position I rarely use and am slower with
-insert four moves (M' U2' M U2') half way through my Ub perm, which is a longer alg
-change my hand position completely to do the <R,U> alg
All three things increase my time. Iirc, I knew the COLL, so of the 5 different possible cases I could have got (Ua, Ub, H, Z, skip), I got the slowest one.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Aug 28, 2013)

*Round 331*

Averageof12: 18.69
Times: 18.84, 17.81, 18.47, 19.91, 18.44, 18.02, 18.71, 17.11, 19.30, 19.30, 19.98, 18.09


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 28, 2013)

round 331 average of 12 27.08 
26.78, 33.67, 26.26, 30.90, 26.00, 23.66, 27.79, 23.60, 30.14, 26.47, 27.36, 25.50


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 29, 2013)

TDM said:


> I do M with my right hand and U with my left. Ua perms force me to either:
> -switch hands to an uncomfortable position I rarely use and am slower with
> -insert four moves (M' U2' M U2') half way through my Ub perm, which is a longer alg
> -change my hand position completely to do the <R,U> alg
> All three things increase my time. Iirc, I knew the COLL, so of the 5 different possible cases I could have got (Ua, Ub, H, Z, skip), I got the slowest one.



I assumed you use the RU U Perms.


----------



## henkka (Aug 29, 2013)

Round 331

24.70, 25.48, 23.52, (15.68 PLL skip), 25.40, 18.72, 24.82, 21.18, 20.02, 21.82, 25.22, (26.20)

*Avg 23.09*


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 29, 2013)

*Average: 19.93*

20.35, 19.50, 20.00, 22.40, 20.41, 21.59, 19.95, 19.58, 18.33, 19.50, 20.04, 18.34

That's 2 ! Yet again, by the skin of my teeth. Started shakily, thought it would be sup-20 after the first 6 solves... then 5 of my last 6 were sub 20, and the only sup was 20.04! 8)



TDM said:


> I do M with my right hand and U with my left.



Weird, I do the opposite. Ua and Ub are both sub-1, and I can only sub-1 3 PLLs (Ua, Ub, H). I find RH U turns easier because I can't double-flick U2 with my LH. Personal preference, I suppose, but if I get a solve that ends in Ua/Ub/H I'm always happy!


----------



## kbrune (Aug 29, 2013)

Round 331

*Ave: 20.05*

18.67, 20.95, 20.57, 22.25, 21.53, 20.80, 22.09, 18.32, 19.74, 15.75, 19.19, 18.64

Shizer!!! so close! 1 less mistake would have sealed it!


----------



## Shortshrimp (Aug 29, 2013)

Round 331
Average: 20.00

21.63, 20.90, 19.36, (23.38), 18.73, 21.70, 17.55, 19.48, 20.28, 20.39, 20.01, (15.51)

Dang it!!! I was so close to sub-20 on that one. I should have done a few warm-up solves, because these were literally my first solves of the day. Good last solve, though.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 30, 2013)

Round *331*


24.65 25.70 25.43 25.50 27.48 29.59 24.74 22.48 29.87 (21.64) (30.60) 27.60 = *26.30* // It shows that I did not practice


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Weird, I do the opposite. Ua and Ub are both sub-1, and I can only sub-1 3 PLLs (Ua, Ub, H). I find RH U turns easier because I can't double-flick U2 with my LH. Personal preference, I suppose, but if I get a solve that ends in Ua/Ub/H I'm always happy!


I think most people do the opposite to me. I should probably practise M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2' more. My PLLs are really slow; my fastest is H perm but that's 1.6-1.8 when I execute well. My slowest that I can 1-look are V perms (just over 3 on average) and I have to 2-look G perms, so they take me 4 seconds.


----------



## pipkiksass (Aug 30, 2013)

TDM said:


> I think most people do the opposite to me. I should probably practise M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2' more. My PLLs are really slow; my fastest is H perm but that's 1.6-1.8 when I execute well. My slowest that I can 1-look are V perms (just over 3 on average) and I have to 2-look G perms, so they take me 4 seconds.



Yeah, I can highly recommend working on it, as it's super fast once you nail it. 

My LL is really slow - I know maybe 30-something OLLs, but when I get the others some of them are 3-look (i.e. flip 2 edges, flip the other two edges, flip corners) - not REALLY 3 look, but there's still 3 algs, and 2 sets of recognition required (for some I can predict the corners case, but for others I have to have a second look, and sometimes second AUF). I had a solve yesterday which was 12 seconds for cross+f2l, and ended up being 21. No lockups, just a really slow OLL and maybe a 3 second PLL. It's frustrating because with an OLL I know and one of my faster PLLs, that would've been a 15/16.

F2L still needs a lot of work, as my lookahead sucks, but I think I'd be consistently sub-20 with just learning full OLL and drilling algs. Thing is, for me, even with my 'faster' PLLs (such as V, which I have a nice alg for), I can imagine how sub-10 cubers can sub-1 the alg, but I still can't execute it in less than 2/3 seconds, even using the same finger tricks. I guess if I do the alg 1000 times it will get faster, but that kind of mindless drilling doesn't interest me. Maybe that's what's required?!


----------



## TDM (Aug 30, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> My LL is really slow - I know maybe 30-something OLLs, but when I get the others some of them are 3-look (i.e. flip 2 edges, flip the other two edges, flip corners) - not REALLY 3 look, but there's still 3 algs, and 2 sets of recognition required (for some I can predict the corners case, but for others I have to have a second look, and sometimes second AUF). I had a solve yesterday which was 12 seconds for cross+f2l, and ended up being 21. No lockups, just a really slow OLL and maybe a 3 second PLL. It's frustrating because with an OLL I know and one of my faster PLLs, that would've been a 15/16.


As you do OLL more and more, you'll eventually learn to 1-look most cases even when you're doing 2 algorithms. I can do this for most OLL cases (except knight moves, L shapes and the dot OLLs, although I now use VHLS to avoid dot OLLs).


> F2L still needs a lot of work, as my lookahead sucks, but I think I'd be consistently sub-20 with just learning full OLL and drilling algs. Thing is, for me, even with my 'faster' PLLs (such as V, which I have a nice alg for), I can imagine how sub-10 cubers can sub-1 the alg, but I still can't execute it in less than 2/3 seconds, even using the same finger tricks. I guess if I do the alg 1000 times it will get faster, but that kind of mindless drilling doesn't interest me. Maybe that's what's required?!


Don't learn full OLL and start drilling algs if your lookahead sucks. Learn to lookahead. The average movecount for F2L is 35 moves. If you can lookahead at 2.5 TPS (I can, and as we average about the same I'm going to completely guess you can too), your F2L averages about 14 seconds. If you improve the TPS at which you can look ahead to 3 BPM, this drops to 11.67 seconds. If you're F2L is less efficient, .5 TPS will improve your time even more. Practising lookahead will get you consistently sub-20 without having to learn loads of algs and having to drill them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2013)

YddEd said:


> er... my avg was 22.89. The 15.16 was a PB *single*. xD



Oops - sorry. I do these by hand, and sometimes make mistakes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2013)

*Round 331 Results*​

CheesecakeCuber	18.69
rubix44	18.88
TDM	19.14
pipkiksass	19.93
Shortshrimp	20
kbrune	20.05
MaikeruKonare	20.73
Carson	20.85
Mike Hughey	22.49
henkka	23.09
Aceno20	23.27
slinky773	23.41
TheZenith27 (OH)	25.45
PeaceLuvCubing	26.18
MarcelP	26.3
qaz	26.58
guinepigs rock	27.08

pipkiksass is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 2, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​
*

Scrambles for the 332nd round:

L2 R2 B R2 F D2 F L2 U2 B2 L' D' U' B' U R U2 R' F2 R2
F' L2 F L U2 F' B2 D' F L' U F' L2 F B U2 L2 B2 R2 F
D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U R B D2 F' D2 U' L F L2 D2 U2
U' R B' U2 F' D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 R2
U F2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 R B2 F' R B U' R' B U R D'
U L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F2 U2 F' R B' L B2 D B2 R' F2
R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 D L B2 F2 D2 L' D' R2 F' D'
R' D2 L F' B D F R2 U' R F' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R L
L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B D' F D2 F2 R' U' L' D2 F' L2 R'
D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D R U2 B' F D' L2 R' B' U
R' D2 F2 R F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F L D B L' U' F' R'
R L2 U' R2 L' B R' F' R' B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 D2 B2 D' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 30, 2013)

Round 332
21.92
22.32, 23.98, 20.82, 24.06, 21.58, 19.76, 21.70, 21.32, (17.93), 20.81, 22.81, (24.58)


----------



## Toquinha1977 (Aug 30, 2013)

Haven't practiced for a couple weeks, so we'll see how this goes. Using a different cube today and experiencing serious lockups.

L2 R2 B R2 F D2 F L2 U2 B2 L' D' U' B' U R U2 R' F2 R2 - 23.42
F' L2 F L U2 F' B2 D' F L' U F' L2 F B U2 L2 B2 R2 F - 21.61
D' L2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' L2 U R B D2 F' D2 U' L F L2 D2 U2 - 23.32
U' R B' U2 F' D2 R D2 R' F2 D2 B2 U R2 U R2 L2 U2 R2 - 23.23
U F2 D2 U2 R2 U F2 R B2 F' R B U' R' B U R D' - 19.24
U L2 B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U' L' F2 U2 F' R B' L B2 D B2 R' F2 - *18.36*
R2 D2 B' U2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 D L B2 F2 D2 L' D' R2 F' D' - 22.12
R' D2 L F' B D F R2 U' R F' U2 D2 B2 L' D2 F2 R L - 21.23
L2 D2 B U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B D' F D2 F2 R' U' L' D2 F' L2 R' - 19.26
D2 B2 R' F2 R B2 F2 L' R2 D R U2 B' F D' L2 R' B' U - 25.84
R' D2 F2 R F2 L2 R U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' F L D B L' U' F' R' - 26.36
R L2 U' R2 L' B R' F' R' B2 U F2 U' R2 U2 D2 B2 D' R2 - *27.23*

Definitely not as good as previous. 22.56 avg.


----------



## qaz (Aug 30, 2013)

Round 332
Average: 21.86

23.407 21.569 19.460 (1:34.766) 20.043 21.906 25.730+ 19.927+ 22.246 21.946 22.340 (19.264)

Could have been better.


----------



## Carson (Aug 31, 2013)

Round 332
21.96
24.20, 18.42, 19.91, 22.42,24.84, 21.74, 20.60, 22.08,20.47, 20.07, 25.30, 23.24

All things considered... I am very pleased with this average. I had my wisdom teeth extracted about 12 hours ago. I have a pretty severe cutting/piercing of the skin phobia, so I had to be presedated with 10mg of Valium in order to get the iv. Unfortunately, I was still way too aware of the needle to go through with it, so they gave me another 10mg. Eventually I chilled enough to get the iv. I then got 180mg of iv Demoral, which according to my wife (who is a nurse practitioner) is about three times the typical dose. I've also been on hydrocodone since I got home. So..... after spending some time staring at the cubes on my desk trying to figure out which one was the 3x3... I'm satisfied with this average.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 31, 2013)

I.am a new graduate to this thread
Round 332
Average= 23.57
23.36,21.95,23.57,25.50,21.81,(20.63),23.98,24.25,21.32,23.70,26.29,(26.38)
2nd solve was pll skip
5 th Solve had a n permutation


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2013)

18.94, 19.64, 14.50, 22.34, 17.34, 20.40, 16.67, 17.95, 18.46, 21.35, 19.01, 28.20
=19.21.


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 332
*22.38*
22.92, 19.92, 25.13, (28.35), (17.57), 23.08, 23.23, 24.38, 23.57, 19.05, 21.81, 20.71


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got a WeiLong. Pretty good cube. I didn't lube it with the Lubicle that I got yet, so I've been using the Maru lube I got with it.

Round 332
Ao12: 21.65
24.74, 18.59, 18.05, 22.85, 18.40, 25.01, 22.46, 20.13, (27.23), 25.63, (15.87), 20.62


----------



## YddEd (Sep 1, 2013)

Round 332
21.31
21.69, 16.30, 19.84, 20.56, 24.00, 26.65, 21.09, 22.81, 17.75, 21.65, 22.40, 21.30
I wish I didn't drop the cube on 20.56.


----------



## Shortshrimp (Sep 2, 2013)

Round 332
Average: 19.92

20.67, 20.73, (24.48), 19.39, 20.14, 18.24, 19.10, 20.57, 20.29, 18.37, (18.21), 21.74

YESSS!! I finally got a sub-20 average on this post! And barely by .08 seconds lol


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Round 332
Rubik's cube one-handed

Avg12: 24.02 (σ = 1.24)
26.12, 23.48, 25.14, 25.97, 23.24, 23.33, 23.49, 22.92, 23.75, 22.79, (21.64), (26.68)


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 3, 2013)

*Average: 19.64*

Times: 18.30, 20.46, 19.67, 15.99, 14.95, 21.11, 20.37, 21.09, 18.06, 21.36, 20.25, 20.98

Woohoo, graduated! First 5 solves were a PB Ao5 @ 18.01. Gave me a lot of leeway to mess up the remaining 7 solves and still graduate, which is good because only 1 of the rest was sub 20!

It's been emotional!  Good luck all - I'm off to work on my lookahead, bld cross, PLL drills, etc., etc.. I still wouldn't say I'm consistently sub-20, I average about 20-21, and there's work to do if I want to make that 19-20!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2013)

*Round 332 Results*​

TDM	19.21
pipkiksass	19.64
Shortshrimp	19.92
YddEd	21.31
slinky773	21.65
qaz	21.86
Mike Hughey	21.92
Carson	21.96
Aceno20	22.38
Toquinha1977	22.56
cubesonfire	23.57
TheZenith27 (OH)	24.02

Congratulations to pipkiksass, who graduates this round!

TDM is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 5, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 333rd round:

L D2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 F2 R D2 R2 F L2 D' B' D U L F2 D' R2
L' B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 R2 D F L B2 L' R B L' B' U2 B
B2 D2 B2 F R2 B U' F2 L' R' F' D2 B' U F' L' R2
D2 R D2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R F2 U2 F U' B F2 R' F L2 F' L2
U' F' R2 D' B U2 D F2 L' U' L U' B2 D L2 U D' R2 D
L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F' U' R U2 B U' B2 U B2 F' L
U2 R2 B' U2 D' B' L' B' R L2 B2 D F2 B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D R2
U2 L D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B D U2 F' D2 R' D F' L
D2 R B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R D' B2 D' F2 R2 F D' L U F2 L
U2 F' B' D' F2 R U' D2 F' D L' F2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 R2 F'
D2 L2 B F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 R2 U R D R2 B2 F L D B' D
U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L D2 R U' B2 U2 F R B' L2 R' D2 B2


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 3, 2013)

Good luck all, especially TDM - you're consistently faster than me, so I have no doubt you'll be graduating next week! Thanks Mike for running this thread, it's been really good motivation for me and I've found it very useful.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 3, 2013)

Round 333
21.58
18.84, 19.89, 23.84, (16.91), 21.72, 20.94, 20.29, (33.58), 26.98, 21.29, 21.23, 20.77

Ugh. 2 bad solves killed the average.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333
22.09
21.00, 20.22, 22.66, (24.86), 21.28, 22.09, 23.34, 23.63, 21.81, 24.80, 20.02, (13.78)
13.78 single PB


----------



## Carson (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333
21.27
19.45, 23.81, 21.84, 20.44,18.43, 21.25, 28.03, 20.11,22.01, 20.63, 21.45, 21.70


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333
Average : 22.78
22.52, 20.88, 22.30, (25.20), 21.48, 22.72, 22.34, 23.38, (17.92), 23.51, 25.19, 23.48

Dammit. Completely lost focus towards the end.


----------



## TDM (Sep 4, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> TDM is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!





pipkiksass said:


> Good luck all, especially TDM - you're consistently faster than me, so I have no doubt you'll be graduating next week!


Thanks! I'll probably fail though. Especially as I've now changed to a different coloured, unlubed, untensioned cube.

Edit:

*Round:* 333
*Times:* 18.80, 19.66, 22.37, 20.35, 18.51, 17.73, 17.94, 14.56, 23.16, 23.67, 15.36, 17.66
*Average of 12:* 19.15

I still wouldn't say I'm sub-20, but I've been using this cube for less than 24h so I can't say. This cube is weird; I can actually look ahead on it. And I don't even have to try (which is good because I never do).

pipkiksass: I'll race you to sub-18?


----------



## qaz (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333
Average: 21.15

19.781 23.803 (27.797) 24.669 19.574 22.577 (16.525) 18.515 17.896 20.434 21.366 22.873

Bad start.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 4, 2013)

round 333 average of 12 29.32
22.84, 31.20, 33.08, 27.86, 26.73, 27.79, 35.78, 28.86, 32.05, 32.90, 27.96, 24.75


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333 average of 12 16.63
22.16, 18.03, 16.08, 19.56. 17.00, 15.22, 15.01 13.71, 13.64, 17.35, 15.24, 19.06


----------



## TheZenith27 (Sep 4, 2013)

Round 333
Rubik's cube one-handed

Avg12: 24.11 (σ = 3.04)
23.10, (28.94), (19.16), 27.89, 25.30, 19.21, 19.17, 24.16, 26.50, 27.26, 25.37, 23.15

Almost PB Ao5


----------



## pipkiksass (Sep 5, 2013)

TDM said:


> pipkiksass: I'll race you to sub-18?



Deal... I'm not expecting to get there any time soon, but any bit of motivation helps!


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 5, 2013)

Round 333
Ao12: 23.05
21.40, 21.96, 24.06, 24.38, (18.37), 25.52, 23.85, 24.18, (26.06), 23.85, 19.27, 22.00
Horrible. Just awful.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 5, 2013)

Round 333 half devil  OH

19.64, 28.62, 28.60, 20.32, 25.01, 21.95, 19.70, 28.53, 22.37, 28.10, 22.04, 22.94 = 23.96

3 counting 28s  2 sub-20s  Could have been sub-23 of not for the 28s. And it sucks when you have an avg50 faster than this xD


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 6, 2013)

Round *333*


24.32 24.72 24.71 24.28 24.55 (22.83) 24.73 24.05 23.93 (28.39) 26.66 23.72 = *24.57* //The first 10 where magical, then I lost my cool.


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 6, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> The first 10 where magical....


Not if you are aiming for sub20


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Not if you are aiming for sub20



Yeah, I know. But sub 25 is still magical for me  I don't think I have done 10 solves in my life where the worst time was 24.73 

EDIT: Btw, sub 20 is not for at least a year in sight for me.. LOL


----------



## henkka (Sep 7, 2013)

Round 333

27.55, (30.80), 27.61, 25.13, 25.10, 29.44, (18.15), 24.03, 30.05, 21.02, 26.02, 26.93

*avg 26,29*

Worst. Average. Ever. 
Totally forgot how to cube.


----------



## danfresh666 (Sep 9, 2013)

Round 333
Average: 17.93
Method: Roux

19.47, 19.71, ((15.58), 16.73, (24.12), 16.61, 16.22), 18.13, 17.44, 19.18, 17.63, 18.13

16.52 PB average of 5  Nice session and i am glad i only have 1 sup 20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2013)

*Round 333 Results*​

MatejMuzatko	16.63
danfresh666	17.93
TDM	19.15
qaz	21.15
Carson	21.27
Mike Hughey	21.58
YddEd	22.09
Aceno20	22.78
slinky773	23.05
kunparekh18 (OH)	23.96
TheZenith27 (OH)	24.11
MarcelP	24.57
henkka	26.29
guinepigs rock	29.32

Congratulations to TDM, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 12, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 334th round:

L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' U2 R F L2 B2 U' F L F2 L2
U' B2 R2 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' L' R F' D F' U2 F' L' R2 D2
F B R2 F U F U R' F' B D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 D'
D L' F2 L' F' D2 R U B2 U' B' L' U2 B2 R2 U2 R F2 L
R' U R L D F L U' R' U2 B' U2 B2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U'
U' R U2 B U L' F' R2 D2 R' U B' R2 B U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2
L' B2 R B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 B F2 D2 R D2 R U' L2
F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' R2 U' R' F R' D2 L U' F L' R F2 U'
U' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 F R' U' B2 L2 R D U R B
U2 L' D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' D' L2 D B' L' R B2 U' R2 F D2
U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 B' D' R2 B' L U2 B' D' L F2 L' D2
U R' U2 R B D' R2 F B' L' U' F2 D2 B U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F'


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 10, 2013)

Round 334
Average - *21.29*

(17.85), 23.04, 23.35, 18.78, 19.96, 21.61, 22.91, 21.48, 22.33, 18.95, (23.59), 20.50.

Messed up an easy T-Perm on the last solve.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Round 334 OH

22.57, 20.09, 23.43, 24.78, 21.11, 20.20, 22.94, 20.34, 25.76, 27.52, 22.79, 25.33 = =22.93

No sub 20 singles, but more consistent than last round. Hopefully sub-20 within 5 rounds


----------



## TDM (Sep 10, 2013)

*Round:* 334
*Times:* 18.34, 22.81, 19.38, 21.48, 22.40, 20.22, 22.18, 27.52, 24.17, 24.54, 19.97, 22.46
*Average of 12:* 21.96
*Alumnus*

I'm not entirely sure I'm sub-20 yet, so I'll continue here until I can get ~5 consecutive sub-20 averages.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 11, 2013)

round 334 average of 12 26.99
26.14, 28.57, 23.29, 25.36, 30.88, DNF, 26.66, 25.15, 22.89, 31.84, 24.56, 27.19, 27.19


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2013)

I think I'm just going to wait until Monday for the next round, due to Speedsolving.com having gone down for a couple of days there, since so few people have submitted results yet.

Round 334
21.84
20.53, 22.94, 20.12, 25.30, 23.01, 23.93, 20.42, (32.82), (19.75), 20.68, 20.25, 21.25

Crazy average. I forgot OLLs on a few of them, but the 32.82 was a perfectly fine solve with a terrible pop at the end.


----------



## qaz (Sep 13, 2013)

Round 334
Average: 21.24

22.333+ (DNF) 22.499 20.791 24.915 19.357 21.513 18.504 22.212 19.858 (17.433) 20.385

At least there was a sub-20 avg5 at the end...


----------



## ONikolay (Sep 13, 2013)

Round 334: 17.12

19.06, 21.40, 14.37, 14.61, (12.07), 12.09[random x-cross], 16.78, (22.11), 20.04, 15.48, 17.51, 19.86


----------



## rubix44 (Sep 14, 2013)

Round 334 ao12: 19.68

15.10, 22.31, 19.47, 17.81, 17.25, 23.11, (26.46), 18.60, 23.75, 20.10, 22.13, (8.24) (PB Single!!!)


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 14, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.34 (σ = 3.16)

24.47, 20.15, 28.75, (17.61), 21.00, 19.38, 23.56, 23.33, 27.66, 24.56, 20.56, (29.81)


----------



## Carson (Sep 16, 2013)

Round 334
20.06
17.75, 25.27, 17.95, 19.76,17.79, 22.35, 20.86, 21.47,16.78, 22.69, 20.17, 19.85

So I'm not really sure what happened here, and I'm not sure whether to be happy or upset. I was cruising along with something like a 25.xx rolling average while warming up... then decided it wasn't getting any better and that I would just suck it up and do the competition solves. BAM, out of nowhere an almost sub-20 average. To beat it all, it would have easily been sub-20 if not for the THREE E perms I got. They are by far my worst. Though my execution is ok, I have like a 3 second recognition for them. On another odd note, I also got three Y perms. Half of the average... E & Y.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 16, 2013)

19.246, 22.424, 17.209, 11.192, 18.204, 20.714, 24.870, 22.592, 24.827, 23.553, 17.675, 20.343= 20.679 
I got my pb single somehow


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2013)

*Round 334 Results*​

rubix44	19.68
Carson	20.06
tx789	20.68
qaz	21.24
Aceno20	21.29
Mike Hughey	21.84
TDM	21.96
kunparekh18 (OH)	22.93
Schmidt	23.34
guinepigs rock	26.99

rubix44 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.12

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 19, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​
*

Scrambles for the 335th round:

R' B D2 L' B2 U' D' R2 B U D2 L2 F U2 F2 B' R2 F' D2 F'
L2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 B D L2 U2 L2 U R B D2
F2 L B R2 L U L F D F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' D2 L2 F2 U
B R2 B2 U2 L B D' L' D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U F2 U B2
R2 L2 U F B2 R U' B U F2 D B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F B2 U2
U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' U' B R' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R D R U R
D' F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' L' R D' U' F D U B U L2 R
L' B D R U' L2 D R2 F' U L D B2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U'
F2 R2 F' U2 B R2 B R2 U F' L' D2 B R2 F D' L2 R2
U2 R B L' F' R U' R' U2 D B U' B2 D B2 L2 U F2 R2 D
L2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 F L' R2 B F2 L2 D' B D2 F
U L D B R' F' D2 R2 U2 L' F' L2 F' U2 R2 L2 F2 B' R2 F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2013)

Round 335
20.08
(15.01), 21.12, 23.40, 18.04, 19.06, (28.85), 21.48, 20.17, 21.24, 20.35, 17.88, 18.06

Awww.


----------



## slinky773 (Sep 16, 2013)

Round 335
Ao12: 22.095
22.034, 23.036, (14.879), 18.958, 24.346, 19.328, 28.785, 19.459, (DNF), 25.561, 18.168, 21.281

PLL skip on the 14.879. I messed up the cross on the 28.785 and the DNF. On the DNF, I was just like "screw this it doesn't matter anyway I'll just DNF it" haha

Hope I do better next time, I've been getting 18.xx-20.xx averages recently anyway.


----------



## qaz (Sep 16, 2013)

Round 335
Average: 19.91

21.462 20.791 20.908 (16.342) 18.553 19.982 19.351 18.477 (25.284) 19.797 19.429 20.399

Hooray. Probably could've been even faster, I messed up some really easy scrambles.


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 335
> 20.08
> (15.01), 21.12, 23.40, 18.04, 19.06, (28.85), 21.48, 20.17, 21.24, 20.35, 17.88, 18.06
> 
> Awww.



Just seeing this makes me cringe


----------



## Carson (Sep 17, 2013)

Round 335
21.72
18.82, 23.79, 20.46, 21.08,22.91, 24.31+, 20.55, 24.77,21.39, 22.66, 20.38, 19.65

Boo.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 17, 2013)

*Round 335
Average: 23.74*

24.69, 20.08, 30.25, 20.40, 24.90, 21.60, 23.28, 23.35, 27.53, 23.68, 23.24, 24.80


----------



## ONikolay (Sep 18, 2013)

Round 335: 16.15

21.51, 16.09, 15.21, 13.26[pll skip], 15.99, 16.94, 15.48, 16.90, 13.38, 17.12, 16.14, 18.22

A lot blue cross
Weilong ok


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 18, 2013)

Round 335
*20.66*

(18.07), 22.85, 18.78, (23.12), 21.12, 20.33, 18.17, 21.85, 19.19, 21.47, 20.80, 22.04


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 18, 2013)

round 335 average of 12 26.56
26.19, 21.32, 21.14, 28.42, 25.83, 36.11, 27.55, 24.70, 21.21, 30.63, 31.06, 28.71


----------



## henkka (Sep 19, 2013)

Round 335

BOOM! 
pb avg5 and avg12

20.17, 20.97, (22.42), (17.47), 19.44, 21.97, 21.54, 17.69, 19.64, 22.21, 22.42, 21.55

*avg 20.76*


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Sep 19, 2013)

Round 335

Avg:18.07

Times: 16.04, 15.19, 17.95, 16.32, 18.90, 17.68, 17.86, 19.72, 19.68, 19.41, 17.13, 19.81


----------



## guinepigs rock (Sep 20, 2013)

round 335 average of 12 31.14
31.11, 26.67, 24.55, 34.65, DNF, 35.63, 34.26, 32.47, 26.77, 30.93, 25.22, 33.66


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Sep 22, 2013)

Round 335
*20.22*
19.62, 19.86, 21.19, 17.64, 20.94, (17.44), 21.66, 19.20, (22.24), 20.05, 21.48, 20.57

sigh, least i got close to the sub-20 mark.
i'm happy with how consistent my times were though.


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 22, 2013)

Round 335

Average: 20.25

23.24, 21.81, 19.45, (28.65), 21.39, 23.26, 21.65, 16.15, (14.26), 21.46, 19.47, 14.61

On camera; terrible average. A couple of nice singles in there though.


----------



## TDM (Sep 22, 2013)

*Round:* 335
*Event:* Yellow cross
*Times:* 23.93, 14.17, 17.60, 19.04, 16.45, 21.36, 16.57, 20.72, 20.14, 18.86, 21.09, 19.46
*Average of 12:* 19.13

2nd scramble had an easy cross, easy OLL and PLL skip.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm back with faster times 
Round 335
18.77, 20.38, 16.52, 16.68, 20.15, 19.89, 25.44, 29.13, 17.56, 18.77, 20.41, 19.30 = *19.74*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2013)

*Round 335 Results*​

CheesecakeCuber	18.07
TDM (yellow cross)	19.13
YddEd	19.74
qaz	19.91
Mike Hughey	20.08
manyhobbyfreak	20.22
ThomasJE	20.25
Aceno20	20.66
henkka	20.76
Carson	21.72
slinky773	22.10
Brian Kremer	23.74
guinepigs rock	26.56

CheesecakeCuber is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.15

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 26, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 336th round:

B2 U L2 B2 F2 U F R' B D2 L2 B2 U' L' D2 L' D2 U2
U2 D L D B R' L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L F2 R U2 F2 R2
R L2 U2 R2 U' R D' F' U L' D2 F D2 R2 F2 B' L2 B
U' B R' D2 L2 F' R2 L F D L U2 F U2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2
D R' B2 R U2 B2 L U F' B2 R U F2 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D2
D2 R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L2 R U B L D' U2 B' U2 F R2 F2 R2
F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 L B' U2 L D' U' L U' L2 B'
F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B L B D B F' R' F D' B2 R U
U2 R2 F2 D B2 D F2 U R2 U L B D2 F' U F D2 L' U' B
D2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 U B' D' B2 D B' L2 B' R
B' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D L B' F' L2 B' L U' L' D' U2
U2 F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B' R' B' F' L U B D L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 23, 2013)

Round 336
21.73
23.31, 22.34, (31.43), 26.06, 20.22, 20.17, 22.96, (17.54), 18.60, 23.05, 18.48, 22.08

Terrible start, but then it got better. I really need to practice my OLLs so I don't get caught by bad ones so often.

I'm really sorry about being so bad keeping this thread up. I'll try to get better about it; I just don't have quite as much time these days, so it's harder to keep up with it.


----------



## qaz (Sep 23, 2013)

Round 336
Average: 19.97

19.467 19.811 19.519 20.161 19.030 (27.731) 20.626 18.940 20.488 21.801 19.839 (17.454)

Very consistent.


----------



## Carson (Sep 24, 2013)

Round 336
21.93
23.13, 19.58, 22.97, 18.34,24.28, 27.24, 29.04, 19.43,20.65, 17.52, 23.32, 20.38


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 24, 2013)

Round 336
*20.81*

(17.30), 20.60, 20.96, (24.04), 20.96, 21.62, 21.11, 21.94, 19.56, 19.90, 21.52, 19.89


----------



## YddEd (Sep 25, 2013)

Round 336
20.04, 23.03, 18.74, 19.09, 17.10, 18.48, 21.34, 17.44, 22.20, 18.25, 20.93, 21.70 = 19.82


----------



## Shortshrimp (Sep 25, 2013)

Round 336
20.09

18.48, 22.50, 21.13, 18.96, 22.40, (24.36), 20.86, (16.43), 21.02, 20.26, 16.72, 18.62

Wow, it's been a while since I've cubed, but I've been really busy with school and sports...Still a pretty good average considering how long since I last solved a cube.


----------



## TDM (Sep 26, 2013)

*Round:* 336
*Event:* Yellow cross
*Times:* 18.64, 20.66, 22.96, 19.72, 21.50, 22.36, 23.88, 18.02, 18.96, 19.48, 26.49, 19.45
*Average of 12:* 20.76


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2013)

*Round 336 Results*​

YddEd	19.82
qaz	19.97
Shortshrimp	20.09
TDM	20.76
Aceno20	20.81
Mike Hughey	21.73
Carson	21.93

YddEd and qaz are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 30, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 337th round:

B' L2 U2 B D2 B R2 D2 F L' F' R F U R' U2 B D B R
R2 F B' D' L' B' U' D F U L D' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' R2
F2 R' D2 U2 R U2 F2 R B' U B' F D2 B' L' B2 D L D2
B2 R2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 R F2 R2 D B' L R2 B' D' F U'
D B2 L2 U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F' U2 B' D' F2 L' R' U' B2
D2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B U L2 D' L' D2 B R' B F2 U'
F2 U' F2 R' F' D R' B2 D2 B' D F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 B'
D B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U L2 D2 F2 R' B F' R2 D' L B2 L2 F D2
D R' F B2 L B2 U F L2 D F B2 R2 L' U2 B2 L2 F2 B2
B L' F U2 R D2 B U L' F2 R U2 F U2 D2 B D2 L2 U2
B2 D L2 U' L B U' R L D R' F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R' F2 R'
D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 B' U B L D' R2 D2 F' L2 R2


----------



## YddEd (Sep 27, 2013)

Round 337
22.21, 19.97, 19.08, 16.64, 17.92, 24.60, 18.94, 16.15, 18.99, 20.17, 19.68, 17.16 = 19.08
Yay


----------



## qaz (Sep 27, 2013)

Round 337
Average: 18.39

20.405 16.910 (25.279) 18.297 18.683 (15.430) 20.177 17.913 19.153 15.487 19.858 17.019

Counting 15.  Also 17.52 avg5, starting at 15.430.
WeiLong has improved my times by so much.


----------



## Carson (Sep 27, 2013)

Round 337
19.16
19.96, 16.59, 16.99, 19.43,17.35, 19.49, 25.86, 18.37,19.19, 22.55, 18.10, 20.20

Not that I'm complaining, but this average definitely isn't representative of my abilities.


----------



## Aceno20 (Sep 27, 2013)

Round 337
*19.36*

20.28, 18.59, 19.30, (25.05), 19.96, 17.66, 19.44, 20.37, 19.91, 17.54, 20.51, (17.51) 

Somehow I feel that these scrambles were easier than the previous few rounds.


----------



## TDM (Sep 27, 2013)

*Round:* 337
*Event:* Yellow cross
*Times:* 24.47, 17.39, 21.54, 17.88, 25.12, 24.58, 18.89, 24.13, 23.42, 20.75, 15.94, 22.41
*Average of 12:* 21.55

Fail.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 28, 2013)

Round 337
Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme
20.86, 20.98, 22.49, 19.81, 21.44, 23.54, 20.09, 21.33, 21.60, 23.71, 22.41, 24.14 = 21.85
I can do 2 events right?


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 28, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.05 (σ = 1.55)
22.65, 24.46, 24.25, 21.33, 24.83, (25.21), 23.59, 24.50, 21.09, 20.65, 23.11, (20.46)


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Sep 28, 2013)

337 AVG 26.48
1: 25.67
2: 24.36
3: 25.55
4: 30.61
5: 24.68
6: 27.89 
7: 31.86
8: 25.43
9: 27.45
10: 28.72
11: 24.53 
12: 21.80


----------



## ONikolay (Sep 28, 2013)

Round 337: *18.04*

17.41, 18.95, 15.35, 19.37, 18.70, 20.64, 17.13, 16.63, 17.12, 19.04+, 18.88, 17.15

:3


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 29, 2013)

*Round 337
Average: 22.85*

27.92, 24.19, 26.39, 22.11, 26.78, 18.63, 24.48, 24.40, 20.73, 21.45, 18.29, 19.39



Spoiler



*Round 336
Average: 23.15*

22.78, 24.15, 21.30, 24.45, 16.95, 23.54, 32.72, 30.07, 21.24, 21.56, 24.77, 17.73


----------



## ThomasJE (Sep 29, 2013)

Round 337

*Average: 19.00*

20.78, 25.99, 18.54, (14.22), 16.35, (29.44), 16.40, 20.06, 14.27, 18.70, 15.77, 23.17

More like it; counting 14 in there as well.


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 30, 2013)

Round: *337*

24.84 (19.40) (28.68) 24.32 21.54 23.40 24.80 25.21 27.20 23.48 25.86 25.18 = *24.58* // Blehhh, I could have done much better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2013)

Round 337
22.37
21.24, 27.08, 23.66, 19.37, 18.67, 27.54, 18.98, 22.19, 24.34, (18.37), (27.91), 20.65

Actually, I can't believe it was that good with two counting 27s. I just kept making OLL mistakes. 


@YddEd: I don't think so. It's the same scrambles, so it's not really fair to do two events with them. Sorry.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2013)

*Round 337 Results*​

qaz	18.39
ThomasJE	19.00
YddEd	19.08
Carson	19.16
Aceno20	19.36
TDM	21.55
Mike Hughey	22.37
Brian Kremer	22.85
Schmidt	23.05
MarcelP	24.58
ScottTheCuber	26.48

Congratulations to qaz and YddEd, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	18.04

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 3, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 338th round:

L2 F2 D L2 U R' B2 D2 R' B' U2 L2 U2 R B2 R F2 D2 L'
R2 D U B2 D R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R F D R2 D L U2 R F R
U L2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U' B' U' R' F2 L' D F' R F2 U2 F R'
R' F' B' U' R U F L U D2 R L2 U2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 D2
F2 R F2 L B2 F2 L F2 R' B2 U' R U2 F' L2 U2 R F' U2
L2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' D U2 F L' B' U2 L U B2
R F2 B R B' R2 U' L D' R F2 R2 B2 L U2 R F2 R2 B2 R
R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R F2 L U' R' D' F L' B' R B2 D2 L2 F'
R U D' R2 L U R2 B R2 B' R D L2 U D B2 R2 F2 L2 U'
L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R' U B2 D2 R B' D
R2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 F' U2 L B U B2 R2 B R B2 R2 F D
F R' U2 F' R2 D' B' U' R' D' L' F2 B2 U D2 R2 U2 L2 D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2013)

Round 338
21.14
16.69, 22.52, 18.98, 25.01, 19.52, 23.52, 21.72, 22.49, (15.73), 22.01, 18.90, (25.40)

A couple of bad solves ruined it. Counting 16, though!


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 1, 2013)

Round 338
*20.46*

19.70, (25.68), 22.90, 20.32, 19.03, 21.45, 24.12, 22.75, 16.96, 17.66+, 19.70, (15.79)

Can't believe the +2 on the 3rd last solve. 
The layer was off by almost a full turn.


----------



## TDM (Oct 1, 2013)

*Round:* 338
*Event:* Yellow cross
*Times:* 20.43, 19.94, 21.76, 23.95, 15.66, 22.86, 17.93, 23.54, 28.23, 22.71, 16.57, 19.03
*Average of 12:* 20.87

I should probably actually practise...


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 1, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.26 (σ = 1.93)
18.53, 23.03, 21.94, 24.63, 29.69, 24.94, 23.96, 23.38, 16.00, 23.90, 23.06, 25.18


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 2, 2013)

Round 338

Roux and 2-Look CMLL with some 1-Look

Avg: 18.11

Times: 16.08, 19.43, 18.54, 17.96, 16.60, 19.76, 18.77, 19.86, 14.71, 16.67, 19.95, 17.39


----------



## Carson (Oct 2, 2013)

Round 338
20.06
21.60, 21.46, 16.58, 22.73,20.27, 19.50, 20.24, 19.17,20.92, 20.04, 19.46, 17.90


----------



## YddEd (Oct 3, 2013)

Round 338/a (Is 338/b next?)
Roux with Japanese Colour Scheme.
22.25, 17.17, 21.14, 24.09, 24.90, 21.25, 26.62, 17.74, 28.14, 23.20, 21.47, 23.62 = 22.63
The 17 has easy F2B then CMLL then for LSE I oriented and it was solved. o__________O


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Oct 4, 2013)

Round: 338
*19.85*

18.15, 21.94, 21.35, 17.50, 18.08, 20.43, (17.18), 19.89, 20.59, 19.90, 20.69, (22.22)

Got a PB avg 5 Solves 4-8


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 4, 2013)

*Round 338
Average: 23.13*

22.35, 24.65, 23.76, 19.26, 23.45, 24.73, 23.19, 20.88, 23.35, 21.02, 24.09, 24.65


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 4, 2013)

Round 338

*Average: 19.01*

23.22, 20.53, (25.73), 24.32, 15.85, 18.62, (15.34), 15.95, 19.55, 16.72, 18.57, 16.72

Bad first 4 solves, rest sub-20.  But the cube is almost always off camera in the video


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Oct 6, 2013)

1. 29.378
2. 28.994
3. 28.138
4. 21.748
5.20.479
6. 25.679
7.28.039
8.25.272
9. 28.672
10. 29.840
11. 27.488
12. 21.609
Avg5:26.292
Avg12: 26.422


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 6, 2013)

Round 338
Ao12: 19.26
18.63, 20.04, 17.08, 17.67, (23.66), 21.95, 18.67, 17.11, 19.35, (16.07), 20.06, 22.00
Cool.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2013)

*Round 338 Results*​

CheesecakeCuber	18.11
ThomasJE	19.01
slinky773	19.26
PeaceLuvCubing	19.85
Carson	20.06
Aceno20	20.46
TDM (Yellow Cross)	20.87
Mike Hughey	21.14
YddEd (Roux, Japanese color scheme)	22.63
Brian Kremer	23.13
Schmidt	23.26
ScottTheCuber	26.42

Congratulations to CheesecakeCuber, who graduates this round!

ThomasJE is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 10, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 339th round:

U' F' L' F' L2 U2 R B' U2 D L F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D B2 D'
R' U R' F U2 L' U2 R' B' R U' F2 R' F2 L B2 R D2 F2 D2
D2 R D2 R B2 L2 D2 R' B2 R' U' L D F' D2 L' F L2 F' L
F U2 B' D2 L2 U2 F L' R U2 F' U B2 R2 B' D' R
D2 R U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R' U L' B2 D B' F2 D U' F L2 F
R2 D R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R U' F' D' B2 L' R2 D F' U L2
F' U' D2 B R U' L' F U' D2 B' U L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 B2
F U F' U2 B2 R2 D R' F' U' F' R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2
R' B2 R' B' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F U R2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U'
D2 F2 R' B2 D2 L B2 L2 D' L R' D2 B2 D' B F D L R'
R L D' F R2 L2 D' R2 U' R' D F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U L2
L2 B2 U2 B U2 R2 B R2 F2 D F2 R' F L2 D B' F2 D2 B' L'


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for providing a friendly yet competetive environment to help me excel! Hope to see many of you in the sub-15 thread!


----------



## tx789 (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 339

(24.377), 20.006, 23.053, 15.380, 19.534, 14.239, 16.578, 19.217, (13.107), 15.263, 18.943, 18.180 = 18.039 pretty good for me I guess


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 8, 2013)

If I skip round 339 and get a sub-20 average in round 340, do I still graduate? I may not have enough time to do a session before Thursday.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 8, 2013)

If you had the time to find this information your self, which of the 7226 posts would you look at *first*​?

The answer is Yes.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2013)

Round 339
22.24
24.60, 22.05, 22.11, 21.02, 22.21, 26.71, (17.90), 18.93, 21.33, (27.12), 20.74, 22.65

Looks like it's not going to be a very good weekend, cubing-wise, for me.


----------



## Carson (Oct 9, 2013)

Round 339
20.29
22.05, DNF(22.33), 23.29,17.40, 17.92, 18.19, 18.43,23.20, 19.63, 19.56, 19.80,20.82


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 9, 2013)

Round 339
*19.91*

18.80, 22.19, 19.32, (22.79), 21.34, 19.39, (16.68), 16.85, 22.03, 20.04, 19.47, 19.65


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 9, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> If you had the time to find this information your self, which of the 7226 posts would you look at *first*​?
> 
> The answer is Yes.



I was unsure; 6 and 12 didn't mention this. I would have assumed so; but I double checked incase.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 9, 2013)

Schmidt : 24.14 (σ = 2.70)
20.61, 27.06, 21.86, 21.28, 25.22, 29.52, 26.47, 20.41, 28.68, 24.56, 22.44, 23.19
I don't like any of my cubes anymore


----------



## TDM (Oct 9, 2013)

Yellow cross sucks

*Round:* 339
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 35.71, 30.21, 28.41, 19.13, 18.43, 25.77, 34.66, 21.74, 26.92, 25.64, 23.06, 23.00
*Average of 12:* 25.85

Last time I did ZZ 2H I was sub-25, but as you can tell by how bad the first few times were, and how my times were constantly decreasing for the first 5 solves, I haven't practised for a long time. If I do some more ZZ 2H in the next week, my next average will probably be sub-25.


----------



## BoltKey (Oct 9, 2013)

Round 339
*24.34*
20.53, 27.53, 26.78, 27.17, (18.23), 20.00, 23.37, 24.29, 23.89, (34.20), 26.06, 23.79
This is my first race entry on this forum, so I was a bit nervous during my first solves as you can see on the times. I hope for some fun here on the racing/competition part of forum, and I hope I can improve my times a lot. I am happy for at least that one sub20, but there is obviously still quite a long journey to sub20 avg though.


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 10, 2013)

Round 339
Ao12: 19.35
21.43, 17.34, 20.18, 17.85, 21.02, 18.39, (23.02), 20.91, 17.06, 19.58, (16.98), 19.74

Cool.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 11, 2013)

*Round 339
Average: 22.45*

22.50, 27.86, 23.71, 20.36, 25.44, 21.59, 19.89, 20.43, 23.40, 23.36, 21.17, 22.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2013)

*Round 339 Results*​

tx789	18.04
slinky773	19.35
Aceno20	19.91
Carson	20.29
Mike Hughey	22.24
Brian Kremer	22.45
Schmidt	24.14
BoltKey	24.34
TDM (ZZ)	25.85

slinky773 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 14, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 340th round:

B' L2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B U L' D' B2 L2 R2 D2 L F D2 U
U' R' F' B2 D2 R B2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 B2 U F2 U R2 U F2
L2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' B U' L2 B2 U' B2 F' D R B R2
L B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 D F2 U L' F2 U B' L F D2
B D2 L U L2 B R2 D2 F' L F2 D F2 D L2 F2 U' B2 U2
R B2 L' F2 R B2 L' U2 R' F' D' R2 F' R F U' B' F2 R2 F2
B' R F R' D2 F' B2 D R U D' L F2 R B2 D2 R2 B2 U2
B U2 F' D2 U2 B' F2 U2 F' L R' D U' L B' U' R F U
R B2 D2 R D2 L' R' F2 D2 B D L U R2 U L R2 B' F' R
U2 B2 R2 D2 L' F2 U2 F' R B R U' B F U' L2 F U2
L2 F U2 B2 U2 F' U2 F R' B' U R2 B2 U' F L R D2 F
R2 U L2 U' B D2 B2 R' D B L' U2 D2 L D2 F2 R2 L' U2


----------



## TDM (Oct 11, 2013)

*Round:* 340
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 24.98, 19.41, 24.51, 26.28, 26.10, 25.47, 22.46, 20.76, 27.85, 19.50, 23.98, 21.36
*Average of 12:* 23.54

I forgot to practise. Still an improvement though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2013)

Round 340
20.61
22.66, 19.58, (23.32), 22.82, 19.29, (13.86), 18.35, 20.48, 22.07, 20.31, 22.15, 18.40

At this point, I'm quite sure all I need is a lucky day at some competition to finally get my first sub-20 average in competition. Maybe tomorrow? 
13.86 was a 7-move OLL, PLL skip. It felt amazing.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 11, 2013)

Round 40 

19.788, 17.284, 19.097, 20.490, 19.048, 18.686, 22.312, 24.092, 13.807, 20.070, 19.880, 19.232 = 19.589


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 12, 2013)

Round 340
*19.15*

18.32, 19.28, (15.25), 15.53, 21.44, (25.51), 20.67, 19.32, 19.72, 18.03, 17.90, 21.29

A good first few solves. I tried to rush the next few to get a better average, but that just messed my lookahead up.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 13, 2013)

*Round 340
Average: 24.73*

22.08, 23.55, 22.75, 23.17, 32.52, 27.55, 23.91, 22.53, 22.56, 24.52, 37.92, 24.29


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 13, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.68 (σ = 0.93)
24.16, 23.77, 23.18, 21.97, 22.78, 23.88, 23.84, 22.31, 21.46, 21.77, 20.81, 21.88


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 17, 2013)

Round 340

*Average: 20.20*

22.36, 19.32, 19.74, 17.66, 24.08, 19.73, (25.81), 16.87, 17.68, (15.78), 22.75, 21.79

Sub-20 to graduate... and I fluffed it up. I did the same in the sub-30 thread about 18 months ago.

On video, and I hope to upload it soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2013)

*Round 340 Results*​

Aceno20	19.15
tx789	19.59
ThomasJE	20.20
Mike Hughey	20.61
Schmidt	22.68
TDM (ZZ)	23.54
Brian Kremer	24.73

Aceno20 and tx789 are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 21, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 341st round:

D F' D' R F B L2 D B2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2
U' L2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 F D B' U' L D2 R' U
L2 F U2 B D2 R2 U2 F R' U B2 L' F' D' F2 R D
R B2 L B2 R D2 U2 L F2 L' B U F D' B U' R' U' F2 U2
R F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 L2 F2 U' R' B' R2 U2 B' D' U2 L' D
B L2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F' R2 D L' D B R' B U B L' F' L
D2 F2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 L' B L2 R D' B' F' U' B2 U
L2 B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' B' D' L B2 D L' B' R2 F U2 R
U2 L F' D2 R2 U B2 R U' L2 U2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 F2 L2
L F' B L F2 D' R L2 D' L F R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U
D2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 U' R2 F2 L2 B' D' L2 F2 U' B2 R' U'
B2 R' B2 L' D2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D B' L F2 L U' F R D2 B' L


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 18, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.75 (σ = 1.97)
21.65, (27.75), 22.16, 22.28, 23.22, 24.21, 19.91, 19.71, 25.15, 24.06, (18.75), 25.18


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 341 (Roux)
Average: 28.87
(22.47), 28.56, 28.04, 30.88, 24.55, 29.33, (47.02), 28.10, 29.02, 29.81, 34.48, 25.97

Pretty good for not having practiced Roux really for awhile.


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 341
Average: 19.33

19.32, 16.85, 18.14, 20.87, (23.78), 23.18, 20.50, (14.76), 18.37, 18.43, 18.69, 18.91

those sub-25s in the middle made it higher, but overall good. Does this count as my graduation? I couldn't participate in the last round because I let a friend borrow the cube for the weekend and I couldn't do anything.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Round 341
Average: 22.34*

22.76, 23.80, 22.97, 22.34, 23.50, 19.00, 22.16, 20.86, 24.91, 21.39, 21.58, 22.12


----------



## Carson (Oct 19, 2013)

*Round 341*
*Average: 20.90*

20.34, 22.27, 22.03, 21.73,19.05, 20.98, 18.36, 21.93, 21.02, 18.92, 21.97, 21.02


----------



## TDM (Oct 19, 2013)

*Round:* 341
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 21.73, 23.39, 26.30, 21.74, 23.17, 20.17, 23.34, 22.81+, 26.75, 20.04, 19.41, 27.55
*Average of 12:* 22.94

I've actually practised! Still a few sup-25s in there though.


----------



## Aceno20 (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 341
*18.93*

(21.62), 17.80, 22.72, 20.79, 20.66, 18.59, 16.56, 18.86, (14.08), 16.88, 18.01, 19.49

I guess I've graduated now!
Thanks to everyone, for motivating me !


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 19, 2013)

Round 341
*21.14*

22.48, 18.94, (29.96), 25.66, 20.94, 22.86, 18.62, (15.77), 19.69, 18.16, 18.44, 25.62


----------



## windhero (Oct 19, 2013)

*Round 341
Average 19.41 (σ = 2.64)*

20.85, 23.26, 19.37, 22.62, 22.12, 18.54, (25.81), 17.54, (15.96), 16.29, 16.33, 17.20

Yeah, typical me. What the hell, how can I get a sub 16 solve and a sup 25 solve in an Ao12 when my typical average is around 20 seconds or a little less. Dat std. deviation.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 20, 2013)

Round 341

*Average: 18.75*

18.99, (14.64), 18.52, 18.13, 21.60+, (25.25), 19.66, 16.04, 19.51, 16.37, 17.83, 20.82+


----------



## BoltKey (Oct 20, 2013)

Round 341
*Avg: 23.37*
(27.39), 23.92, 27.04, 24.17, 23.23, 21.64, (20.64), 25.42, 23.95, 22.81, 20.65, 20.81
Oh my, no sub-20. But I guess I can be happy for improving since the last time, getting 3 20.xx and not getting any sup-28. I accidentally twisted corner in the first solve, which confused me and cost me a lot of time.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 21, 2013)

Round 141 

21.657, 21.851, 16.650, 15.571, 17.630, 21.146, 17.976, 22.122, 17.626, (24.167), (15.276), 19.193= 19.142


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2013)

Round 341
21.93
22.04, 23.26, 19.08, 24.08, 19.49, 21.33, 24.07, (17.92), 25.66, (28.27), 18.97, 21.36

A few terrible solves ruined it.

Perhaps some of you didn't see - I got my official sub-20 average a week ago at Leaf Town! 19.84. Finally!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2013)

*Round 341 Results*​

ThomasJE	18.75
Aceno20	18.93
tx789	19.14
slinky773	19.33
windhero	19.41
Carson	20.90
TheOneOnTheLeft	21.14
Mike Hughey	21.93
Brian Kremer	22.34
Schmidt	22.75
TDM (ZZ)	22.94
BoltKey	23.37
sneaklyfox (Roux)	28.87

Congratulations to Aceno20, tx789, and slinky773, who all graduate this round!

windhero is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 24, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 342nd round:

R U' F U2 R2 D2 R D' L F' B2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 D L2 F2
B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D R2 F L F2 L2 F2 D B2 F R' D2
F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B L F L F2
F' U' D2 L U' D B' R' F B' R' U2 D2 F2 R' B2 L U2 B2 L'
L' U' R2 D2 F D F2 R' U2 R B D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U
U2 F2 L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 L B D R2 D2 B' L U2 R
D' F B' R' L2 B' U B' U D R U2 D2 B D2 B2 D2 R2
B' D' R' B' U2 F' U F' R D' F2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F2 R2 F'
L' D' L F L2 B' L' D L B' D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B2
L2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 L F2 L2 D R' F R2 B' L F' R2
R U' F2 U L B' U R' F2 D' F' B2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 D'
R' U' R' L' F U' D' L' B' U' L U2 L2 B2 D B2 U L2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 21, 2013)

Round 342
21.20
24.10, 22.76, (25.57), 25.57, 19.07, 20.08, 19.50, 18.85, 18.51, (18.03), 24.50, 19.07

Terrible start, great ending. Final avg 3/5 was 18.81. (First avg 3/5 was 24.14. Consistency.)


----------



## TDM (Oct 22, 2013)

*Round:* 342
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 29.11, 24.10, 23.20, 24.93, 22.74, 25.78, 17.97+, 21.23, 25.07, 37.71, 28.22, 19.93
*Average of 12:* 24.43

I've finally learned full PLL! And I've got worse


----------



## Carson (Oct 22, 2013)

Round 342
20.53
21.03, 19.67, 17.38, 24.06,21.45, 19.44, 21.61, 23.52,17.44, 19.24, 20.69, 21.19


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 22, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.12 (σ = 1.91)
19.19, 28.05, 21.30, 24.19, 19.69, 21.90, 20.81, 24.00, 24.53, 19.84, 20.83, 24.11


----------



## BoltKey (Oct 23, 2013)

*Average: 24.70*
27.17, 24.57, 21.89, (34.79), 28.14, 28.90, 20.46, (20.03), 25.96, 21.67, 23.92, 24.29
The start :fp. I didn't get any sub20? Again? Damn... Well, at least I just technically graduated from sub-25 race, I think I can be happy for that.


----------



## windhero (Oct 23, 2013)

Wow what the hell 
Avg 21.08 (σ = 1.62)

22.51, 22.23, 21.34, 19.71, (25.91), 20.32, 19.57, (16.33), 21.03, 22.56, 23.32, 18.19

I dont remember having an average this bad. The scrambles didnt look like hard, I wonder what went wrong.


EDIT: I havent been cubing much today so I figured I'd try the average again
Avg 19.43 (σ = 2.61)
18.05, 16.24, 18.92, 23.51, 23.65, 18.05, 17.88, (15.39), 19.54, 16.99, 21.48, (23.70)

That's more like my usual average. A lower avg with a higher std. deviation. 
For the sake of the competition the first avg should be considered though.


----------



## ONikolay (Oct 24, 2013)

Round 342: *15.39*

16.63, (12.06), 15.42, 17.61, 14.46, 14.00, (19.22), 14.83, 13.00, 16.39, 14.04, 17.53

Not Bad


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 25, 2013)

Round 342: 22.30

23.31, 21.01, 20.13, (28.39), 26.02, 19.65, 21.50, (14.87), 21.76, 22.30, 25.42, 21.94

A little disappointed as this immediately followed my first ever sub-20 Ao12, but not an awful average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2013)

*Round 342 Results*​

Carson	20.53
windhero	21.08
Mike Hughey	21.20
Schmidt	22.12
TheOneOnTheLeft	22.30
TDM (ZZ)	24.43
BoltKey	24.70

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	15.39

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 28, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 343rd round:

U' D B' U2 F D' R' B D R2 B' R2 L2 F L2 D2 B U2 D2 L2
L U L F D' F L' D L2 F2 B' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2
F2 R2 F2 U B2 D' U2 L2 U B L2 R F2 L' U R F' L' D
U2 F U2 B D2 B' R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D B' R' U' B2 D2 R2 B L' U'
R2 U L2 F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 B' U2 F' L U L' R2 F2 R2 U
F' D B L2 F B' D2 F2 U2 D L' B D2 R2 F' B2 D2 R2
R2 U2 B R2 U2 B R2 D2 B2 R F U2 F' U' B L' D2 B2
F' U2 B' L2 B2 F2 D2 F' L F D' B' U2 R D L B' L2 B
L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 L D2 F2 L B2 R2 F' R' U' L' D L' U2 L2 F' U'
L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' F2 R2 D' R F U2 B' U F2 U2 B2 R F2
B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 F' R' U2 B' D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L' F' R
B2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 D' U R' B' F' U' B D' R2 B' U' F L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 25, 2013)

Round 343
23.73
23.08, (26.99), 20.87, 22.98, 20.27, (19.55), 26.18, 23.48, 21.50, 26.11, 26.07, 26.72

Five 26+. Unbelievably bad.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 25, 2013)

Schmidt : 21.58 (σ = 2.15)
22.16, 19.15, 24.33, 21.46, 22.71, 16.46, 21.63, 18.15, 20.68, 25.13, 20.44, 25.31


----------



## steven123505 (Oct 25, 2013)

Round 343
26.31

26.24, 28.34, 23.13, (29.97), 26.25, 28.21, 23.96, 24.68, 28.86, 27.87, 25.61, (22.85)

Bad day for me :'(


----------



## Carson (Oct 26, 2013)

Round 343
20.43
17.45, 22.47, 19.81, 24.61,17.70, 21.83, 51.26, 18.81,21.55, 17.72, 22.38, 17.23

The 51.26 was a pop that I reassembled incorrectly.


----------



## TDM (Oct 26, 2013)

*Round:* 343
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 27.40, 20.63, 22.34, 21.44, 18.41, 24.75, 26.20, 20.18, 20.52, 28.46, 36.86, 23.93
*Average of 12:* 23.59

On the 26.20, I failed the WV, then failed the COLL, then got an AUFless LL skip when resolving the F2L. On the 36.86 The EOLine was... a line.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 27, 2013)

Round 343 (Roux)
Average: 25.72
24.65, 27.86, 28.14, 27.72, 21.59, 26.46, (19.33), (33.96), 26.01, 23.27, 26.69, 24.78

I wonder how many times this has happened... worst solve after best solve. Seems like a trend for me.


----------



## ONikolay (Oct 27, 2013)

Round 343: *15.03*

14.56, 17.32, 14.41, 14.25, 11.49, 16.62, 13.48, 14.94, 13.82, 17.69, 19.44, 13.21


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 27, 2013)

Round 343

*Average: 19.61*

(26.35), 19.95, 18.54, 17.76, 17.90, (16.14), 17.25, 24.70, 19.34, 21.33, 20.87, 18.50

The pressure of recording... Will upload later. Hope I won't choak on my 2nd attempt at graduation 


Spoiler: Video



[video=youtube_share;XelcmUGZcfk]http://youtu.be/XelcmUGZcfk[/video]


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 27, 2013)

*Round 343
Average: 23.09*

22.47, 23.80, 18.96, 25.22, 26.22, 20.27, 25.67, 22.10, 22.91, 29.53, 18.44, 23.34

Trying to adjust to my MoYu Huan Ying.



Spoiler



*342
Average: 25.20*

22.29, 28.38, 29.09, 22.06, 18.57, 51.06, 32.31, 22.57, 24.66, 25.45, 21.80, 23.42


----------



## foolish (Oct 28, 2013)

Round 343
Average: *26.24*

22.42, 26.26, 24.87, 32.37, _21.73_, 25.73, 23.75, 24.64, 27.59, 23.11, _DNF(41.66)_, 31.66

After about a year of cubing break I'm back and still far from sub-20.
Seems like I also forgot some PLLs (mainly G-Perms). So time to relearn those and get sub-20 finally


----------



## windhero (Oct 28, 2013)

Round 343
session avg: 19.25 (σ = 1.08)
Almost broke my PB with the first one, got a PLL skip.
Pretty nice average for me, I had really bad times earlier this morning; Still managed to sub 20 though.
(13.74), 20.45, 18.94, 21.11, 18.69, 19.75, 17.11, 19.06, 18.69, (22.22), 19.27, 19.39


----------



## kbrune (Oct 28, 2013)

Round 343

Ave: 21.00

25.20, 18.53, 21.79, 22.33, 21.09, 23.33, 27.56, 19.48, 18.20, 19.06, 19.42, 19.75

Started off very slow.. finished with a sub 20 ao5. Can't be too upset about this!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2013)

*Round 343 Results*​

windhero	19.25
ThomasJE	19.61
Carson	20.43
kbrune	21.00
Schmidt	21.58
Brian Kremer	23.09
TDM (ZZ)	23.59
Mike Hughey	23.73
sneaklyfox (Roux)	25.72
foolish	26.24
steven123505	26.31

ThomasJE is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	15.03

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 343 (Roux)
> Average: 25.72
> 24.65, 27.86, 28.14, 27.72, 21.59, 26.46, (19.33), (33.96), 26.01, 23.27, 26.69, 24.78
> 
> I wonder how many times this has happened... worst solve after best solve. Seems like a trend for me.



I'm fairly sure Daniel Sheppard did some analysis on this for official averages and found no significant correlation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 28, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 31, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 344th round:

D2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F U' L' U2 B' F' U' B2 U L R2
R2 B U2 F2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 R B F' D U' F R2 U' R B
U' B2 L D' B2 R' F2 D2 R F' B2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 L'
D' L' B' L' D2 R F U B D' B L2 D2 B U2 D2 L2 B D2 L2
L2 F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F U B2 L2 U F' L' B2 R' U2 B2
B2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 L' U2 B' L2 U' R' D' B' L D R
D B' U' R B2 L2 B' D L' U2 B D F2 L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 F2
F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 F' D F R U L2 U2 L F' R2
U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' L2 F U B' R B2 U' F R2 D' U' R' D'
U2 B R2 F L D' R2 L' U' B2 U' L' F2 R2 L U2 R
U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F2 R B' L B2 D' F L D B2
U2 F L2 D F' D' R B' R' F' U2 R2 D2 L' F2 D2 B2 L2 B2


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Oct 28, 2013)

Round 344: 21.31

17.03, 20.45, 24.43, 22.73, 24.56, 22.95, 18.95, 21.45, (15.50), 20.51, 20.02, (41.43)

Utter fail on the last solve where I managed to plan my first block completely wrong. Otherwise a fairly normal average, at least for a good day.


----------



## Carson (Oct 29, 2013)

Round 344
20.94
20.08, 21.50, 21.20, 16.78,24.50, 24.72, 21.90, 19.31,33.30, 22.02, 17.41, 14.64


----------



## TDM (Oct 29, 2013)

*Round:* 344
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 25.01, 22.16, 21.01, 26.63, 18.78, 35.76, 25.70, 24.38, 22.64, 21.70, 29.91, 21.73+
*Average of 12:* 24.09

The 35 had an 18 second EOLine.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2013)

Round 344 (Roux)
Average: 25.12
(16.56), 29.69, 24.93, (30.80), 23.86, 26.50, 19.19, 25.14, 26.31, 27.47, 22.88, 25.18

Nice to have a counting sub-20. Could have been better but made some mistakes sometimes during L6E.


----------



## asportking (Oct 30, 2013)

*Round 334*

18.47, 31.50, 23.59, 23.9826.11, 20.17, 24.40, 30.07, 28.74, 27.20, 30.02, 25.34 = *25.96*

Well, I'm back in the saddle again. I'm also pretty bad. Lookahead? What lookahead?


----------



## ONikolay (Oct 30, 2013)

Round 344: *18.59*

16.39, 23.82, 16.80, 19.76, 20.34, 16.62, 18.87, 22.42, 14.87, 19.25, 19.04, 16.44

Completely re-learn all F2L. Time is up.


----------



## windhero (Oct 31, 2013)

*Round 344*
session avg: *18.24 *(σ = 1.37)
18.72, 17.36, _(20.99)_, 17.66, 20.54, 18.77, 17.17,_ (16.14)_, 18.27, 17.58, 20.21, 16.14

Great average for me, might've actually broken my PB Ao12. Very weird though, I kept stumbling over and over and never felt like I was going to get a fast time whilst solving.

I suppose according to these tests I am sub 20 but I suppose I wont feel like I am until I dont get +20 times at all.

EDIT: Just noticed, got my best time (16.14) two times during this average


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2013)

Round 344

*Ave: 20.30*

24.70, 30.04, 21.46, 19.49, 18.06, 21.65, 17.72, 18.71, 21.97, 16.68, 18.56, 20.65

So close! first 2 solves ruined it!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2013)

Round 344
24.83
22.92, 24.70, 28.64, 24.24, 24.90, 22.94, (30.40), 23.50, 24.82, (21.00), 22.22, 29.41

And I thought last week was bad. This is ridiculous. No one thing was particularly bad; I just generally couldn't do anything right.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2013)

*Round 344 Results*​

windhero	18.24
kbrune	20.30
Carson	20.94
TheOneOnTheLeft	21.31
TDM (ZZ)	24.09
Mike Hughey	24.83
sneaklyfox (Roux)	25.12
asportking	25.96

windhero is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	18.59

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 4, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 345th round:

B U L' B' R B' D R D' F2 L B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F2 B2 R'
U2 F2 L U2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U B L2 B' D2 L2 B' D F' R2 F2
B' F2 R2 B D2 B L2 R2 U2 B' U' L' R' D F' R2 U2 L D U2 F'
R B2 D' B2 R' B U2 L2 U F' R' B2 D2 F' B2 D2 B L2 F'
D2 R' F' U' B' L' F' L2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L F2 B2 R' F2
L D2 F2 R2 B2 L B2 R U' F' D L2 F' R2 U2 L' D L' D
D' F L2 D R' D' F R' U' R' B2 D2 L U2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2
D' R2 D2 F U' F R2 L2 F R2 D' B2 U2 B2 U2 R' B2 R' L'
L2 B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L U2 B' R U B' U' B2 R' B L B R2
D F2 U B' R' F' D2 F' D B' R U D R2 F2 R2 D' R2 U F2
B2 D2 L2 U' R' F' D2 R F' R' U2 D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 L2 B
L B2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L F D L U B2 U' R' D' R2 U B2


----------



## TDM (Oct 31, 2013)

*Round:* 345
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 24.01, 17.97, 25.63, 22.25, 19.61, 24.89, 19.97, 24.59, 17.93, 19.93, 24.98, 17.32
*Average of 12:* 21.61

That last scramble. Three solved pairs, two of which were still connected after the easy EOLine.



Spoiler: Not actually what I did, but it's close enough



L B2 F2 R B2 L' U2 L F D L U B2 U' R' D' R2 U B2
x2 // Inspection (0/0)
L D2 B' R L' D' // EOLine (6/6)
L U' L U L // F2L-1+2 (5/11)
R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R' // F2L-3+4 (13/24)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL (8/32)
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U' (8/40)

Reduced to 2-gen in 11 moves.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 1, 2013)

Round 345 (Roux)
Average: 26.60
26.24, 28.25, 28.84, 27.83, 24.99, 28.18, 24.54, 25.63, (19.76), 28.16, (35.33), 23.29


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 1, 2013)

Round 345: 23.48

23.31, 21.79, (18.60), 21.70, 23.16, 30.05, 21.91, 21.42, 19.48, (35.31), 19.01, 32.95

Pretty awful. Messed up CMLL on two of the 30s, not sure what happened on the other.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 1, 2013)

Round 345
21.55
21.51, 18.94, 18.45, 22.97, 21.10, (15.57), 23.35, 21.96, 20.28, 20.93, 26.04, (32.44)

Looking good until the end; forgot a very common OLL on the last one.


----------



## windhero (Nov 1, 2013)

*Round 345
session avg: 20.23 (σ = 1.61)*

Ugh, horrible. And I have my first competition tomorrow. Hopefully this is just because I was tired.

20.60, 20.82, 21.11, 21.26, 22.89, 17.64, (17.02), (24.38), 19.74, 20.47, 17.60, 20.16


----------



## Carson (Nov 2, 2013)

Round 345
20.11
21.70, 19.98, 26.23, 22.67,18.64, 20.33, 18.70, 19.88,19.30, 19.09, 19.75, 19.69


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.96 (σ = 1.55)24.91, 23.13, 19.68, 22.81, 21.83, 25.34, 24.06, 23.38, 23.09, 16.72, 21.94, 24.77


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 3, 2013)

Round 345 with ZZ
22.81 23.08 23.26 20.73 21.55 28.03 25.81 (31.84) 24.77 27.30 23.54 (18.75) = 24.09
Last scramble was pretty straightforward.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 3, 2013)

*OH - Round 345
Avg: 20.44*
20.67, 22.58, 19.65, 21.19, 18.98, 22.21, (24.67), 16.81, (15.56), 19.83, 24.33, 18.10

Good


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 3, 2013)

*Round 345
Average: 22.89*

21.97, 20.85, 21.86 +2, 17.39, 20.15, 26.13, 22.34, 28.16, 23.85, 23.51, 24.34, 21.95



Spoiler



*Round 344
Average: 23.33*

22.28, 25.16, 20.86, 24.67, 23.37, 44.92 pll fail, 25.39, 20.86, 21.74, 28.03, 21.00, 19.31


----------



## foolish (Nov 4, 2013)

Round 345
Average: *24.68*

24.32, 23.30, 27.58, 24.36, _(29.40)_, 23.07, 28.75, 22.45, 22.78, 23.39, 26.84, _(20.99)_

Not as bad as last one but still not close to what I used to average.
Could have had two sub-20 times but almost dropped the cube twice


----------



## larosh12 (Nov 4, 2013)

Round 345 
Average : 22.77
22.56 , 17.41 , 26.37 , 27.37 , 19.87 , 19.21 , 52.58 , 27.31 , 20.90 , 21.82 , 22.66 , 19.71. 
52.58 was a pop but it also had PLL skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2013)

*Round 345 Results*​

Carson	20.11
windhero	20.23
AndersB (OH)	20.44
Mike Hughey	21.55
TDM (ZZ)	21.61
larosh12	22.77
Brian Kremer	22.89
Schmidt	22.96
TheOneOnTheLeft	23.48
brian724080 (ZZ)	24.09
foolish	24.68
sneaklyfox (Roux)	26.60

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 7, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 346th round:

F2 U2 B' F2 U2 L2 B F2 U F2 R' B' L2 U L F2 L2 U2 R
F B' U B' D B2 U D2 B D B2 U2 D2 R D2 L2 F2 R B2
U F U' D2 F' R2 U F' U2 D' R2 D2 R' F2 R2 D2 F2 L D2 F2
F' U F' L D2 R' B U2 B L B' R2 D' R2 D' L2 F2 D
L2 U2 B F2 R2 B D2 L2 R2 U' L B2 D' L2 U' F U2 R2 F'
F D2 B' L2 D2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 U' L U' F R' F' L' F2 U R
B2 U2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 U2 L' U' R F2 U2 B U' B' F2 D' F' D'
U' L2 F2 D' B2 L R2 D' L D2 F2 U B F' L F U'
R2 B2 L2 B D2 B2 F R2 F D' B2 L R2 F2 D' L2 B L2 U F
R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 F' R' U' B U2 R B' D
U R2 U' F2 U L2 D2 L B R2 D B L F2 L2 B' U2 B'
F' U2 B R2 B U2 F U2 F D U2 B' R' D R F U B R


----------



## Carson (Nov 5, 2013)

Round 346
20.84
21.14, 20.94, 18.44, 22.77,24.42, 22.31, 21.48, 20.95,19.94, 21.42, 16.30, 18.98

Though I really don't feel like I'm improving, apparently I am. I was thinking how terrible this average was the whole time until the last two solves. I was shocked when I saw the average...

Edit: Seriously? That's eight consecutive 20.xx rounds.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 5, 2013)

Round 346

19.89

19.60, 19.67, 18.07, 21.39, 19.94, 23.25, 21.68, (17.11), 17.73, 20.18, 17.38, (26.58)

Good average for me, I seem to be doing pretty well today.


----------



## windhero (Nov 5, 2013)

*Round 346
session avg: 19.53 (σ = 1.27)
*

21.52, 19.88, 18.40, 19.91, 18.04, (_16.67_), 20.86, 18.59, 20.26, (_23.99_), 17.72, 20.10

Decent, I'm feeling much more confident after pulling a sub 20 average at my first competetition. Still not exclusively sub 20 though, thats where my current goal is now.


----------



## TDM (Nov 5, 2013)

windhero said:


> my first competition


Just looked at your results.
In every round you did 5x5 you were 10th.
In every round you did 4x4 you were 8th.
In every round you did 3x3 you were 12th.
Interesting.

EDIT:

*Round:* 346
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 20.23, 21.35, 26.26, 26.05, 18.91, 25.49, 19.77, 20.05, 21.59, 20.21, 27.13, 21.08
*Average of 12:* 22.21

11th solve had a fail WV recog. I should probably start learning more WVs, but my recog isn't great atm so I'll practise a bit more so I don't overload myself with unfamiliar algs/cases.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 6, 2013)

Round 346 (Roux)
Average: 27.44
26.16, (21.88), 27.61, 29.19, (33.99), 23.91, 24.34, 25.52, 28.99, 31.50, 26.04, 31.11

I'm getting worse. I should practice.


----------



## windhero (Nov 6, 2013)

TDM said:


> Just looked at your results.
> In every round you did 5x5 you were 10th.
> In every round you did 4x4 you were 8th.
> In every round you did 3x3 you were 12th.
> ...


Cant remember why its like that with 4x4 or 5x5, but on 3x3 I barely made the cut to the finals that took in the 12 fastest cubers, and then ended last as there was a 2-3 sec gap between me and the 11th cuber. 

EDIT: on 5x5 there was only one round and on 4x4 it was pure coincidence , same as getting 12th position at the 3x3 semi-finals


----------



## kbrune (Nov 6, 2013)

Round 346

*Ave: 20.11*

21.31, 19.32, 20.27, 18.95, 22.14, 18.95, 20.47, 14.39, 20.52, 18.38, 22.01, 20.95

Grrr! soooo close! Happy with this average though. New full step PB!!


----------



## ONikolay (Nov 8, 2013)

Round 346: *16.48*

(19.38), (11.70), 15.15, 16.63, 16.72, 16.19, 13.84, 19.18, 16.38, 15.10, 18.70, 16.87

11.70:
cross: y R' U' R' F R U L2' D2'
1 pair (FR): U' R U' R" U2 R U' R'
2 pair (BL): y' L' U L
3 pair (FR): R U' R
4 pair (BL): Dw U L' U L U2' L' U L
OLL: R U R' U R U2' R'
PLL: U (G-Perm) U2'


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 8, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.11 (σ = 2.96)
18.25, 19.19, 22.72, 26.33, 17.47, 27.03, 23.58, 17.96, 24.66, 20.47, 23.02, 24.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

Round 346
21.77
19.24, 20.23, 24.95, (29.13), 24.02, 21.16, 19.55, (18.31), 24.62, 18.88, 21.18, 23.89

If it weren't for the really bad solves, I'd be there. I just have too many really bad solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

*Round 346 Results*​

windhero	19.53
TheOneOnTheLeft	19.89
kbrune	20.11
Carson	20.84
Mike Hughey	21.77
Schmidt	22.11
TDM (ZZ)	22.21
sneaklyfox (Roux)	27.44

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	16.48

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 11, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 347th round:

L D2 F2 L' U2 L F2 L' R F2 U' R F' D B L D R2 U2 F2
R' B U L' B2 U R' F' D F U L' B2 R U2 R2 D2 F2
F U' F' U L2 B D' R' B L' U B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D' B2
R2 U2 L F2 D2 R U2 R D2 R' B L' D F U B R' F2 U' B'
D2 F B2 R' U R' B' U2 R2 U R B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U'
F2 D B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 R U' L2 D' L2 B' L D' F' L2
R B2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 D' B2 D B R2 F' D2 B' R' F2
D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R' D' B' F2 D U B' L2 U F' D2
U2 R U2 B2 L' R' U2 B2 U2 R' B2 D' F' D F2 U' L D2 L
B2 U' B2 R2 B2 U R2 D B' D F' L B' R2 B2 D U' R' U'
B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' L U' F' U B F U' L R U2
R2 U R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U R' B2 L D2 B L B2 D' L2 U2 B2


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2013)

asdf deleted it by accident.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2013)

Round 347
20.67
21.74, 19.80, 20.05, 19.57, 21.42, 18.09, 23.68, 22.49, 19.81, 20.04, (17.54), (30.16)

The last solve was ridiculously bad. The rest were nice times, but a number of them were really bad solves too; amazingly, some of those were still decent times. There were several here that really should have been sub-15, but I messed up and wound up around 20 instead.


----------



## Carson (Nov 9, 2013)

Round 347
19.76
17.69, 20.66, 18.52, 18.34,19.39, 20.73, 16.27, 18.85,19.41, 22.09, 24.69, 21.95

Um... that one surprised me.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 9, 2013)

Round 347

20.52

(32.70), 19.60, 20.11, 20.06, (18.24), 22.01, 21.25, 19.77, 19.58, 20.62, 19.09, 23.13

On solve 9 the timer didn't start, so I performed the scramble twice and then solved that. If that counts as DNF then the average is 21.83.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Nov 9, 2013)

*Round 347
Average: 23.05*

23.91, 22.43, 21.29, 27.47, 25.58, 22.10, 22.74, 24.66, 24.25, 22.74, 20.44, 20.86



Spoiler



*Round 346
Average: 23.22*

20.63, 22.85, 21.99, 22.70, 22.25, 19.98, 24.67, 23.53, 23.80, 23.83, 27.36, 23.98+


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 10, 2013)

Round 347 (Roux)
Average: 29.37
32.24, 33.72, 29.41, 29.70, (36.80), 25.21, 35.58, 25.67, (23.30), 24.22, 32.14, 25.79

I AM getting worse... this is dumb...


----------



## Carson (Nov 10, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> ...On solve 9 the timer didn't start, so I performed the scramble twice and then solved that...



What I typically do:
If the fault is mine, such as having focus on the wrong window(two monitors); take a DNF.
If the fault is not mine, which rarely ever happens with a good keyboard; scramble twice. (as you did) I like this better than a reverse scramble. Someone made a nice post about the potential issues with reverse scrambles, but I'm too lazy to search for it now. Come to think of it, that may have even been Mike?

That's just me though.


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 10, 2013)

Round 347
Average: 25.87
27.32, 22.97, 29.33, 26.42, 25.97, 23.43, (35.04), 22.30, 26.75, 27.92, (21.70), 26.32

Ew. Completely botched some of those PLLs and crosses. Better finish up on my PLLs or drop back a thread.


----------



## ONikolay (Nov 10, 2013)

Round 347: *15.40*

15.46, 15.93, 14.31, 16.18, (18.18), 12.86, 15.66, (10.31), 17.56, 17.03, 13.85, 15.19

New single PB. Previous 10.34.


----------



## windhero (Nov 11, 2013)

*Round 347
session avg: 18.79 (σ = 1.51)*

*15.34*, 17.49, 17.91, 18.29, *25.14*, 19.12, 22.46, 17.88, 19.48, 19.63, 18.22, 17.44

Dat 25 sec solve, I dont get myself. Something I've learned is that I really suck at cross and particularly cross tps.

In the end the average was great but this is just weird


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 12, 2013)

windhero said:


> Dat 25 sec solve, I dont get myself. Something I've learned is that I really suck at cross and particularly cross tps.



If you haven't already, learn to do wide moves during cross... it can help with finding more fingertrick-friendly solutions to cross.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 12, 2013)

Carson said:


> What I typically do:
> If the fault is mine, such as having focus on the wrong window(two monitors); take a DNF.
> If the fault is not mine, which rarely ever happens with a good keyboard; scramble twice. (as you did) I like this better than a reverse scramble. Someone made a nice post about the potential issues with reverse scrambles, but I'm too lazy to search for it now. Come to think of it, that may have even been Mike?
> 
> That's just me though.



I don't know if I've ever posted about it, but certainly there are problems with inverse scrambles. There are a number of similarities between original scrambles and inverse scrambles; while they're not obvious, they are significant. For instance, corner-edge pairs or center-edge pairs that exist on the regular scramble will have equivalent pairs on the inverse scramble. This often means forming a cross is very similar.

You really notice this effect if you do lots of FMC and try inverse scrambles. You always wind up with the same number and type of pairs to start with either the regular or the inverse scramble.

I notice you said "reverse" scramble, not "inverse" scramble. If you simply reverse the order of the moves (rather than inverting the scramble - performing the opposite of each move in reverse order), I'm not sure if there are any issues with that.

I'm sorry I'm late on the next round; I'll try to have the next one up later today.


----------



## Carson (Nov 13, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I don't know if I've ever posted about it, but certainly there are problems with inverse scrambles...



What you said is pretty much what I remember. Perhaps I am recalling a conversation instead of a post.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 13, 2013)

Schmidt : 21.50 (σ = 1.89)
24.63, 22.59, 22.55, *20.69, 18.47, 19.59, 18.65, 19.69*, 21.41, 21.61, 27.52, 23.58
PB ao5=*19.31*


----------



## kbrune (Nov 17, 2013)

Round 347

*Ave: 19.73*

27.45, 21.94, 14.67, 19.57, 18.51, 23.42, 19.02, 15.64, 20.76, 21.09, 18.85, 18.46

14.67 was a PLL skip. My first sub 20 average on this thread I think! I was quite surprised because my times have been really bad lately. before this average I had just finished averaging 22.75 for 25 solves.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2013)

*Round 347 Results*​

windhero	18.79
kbrune	19.73
Carson	19.76
TheOneOnTheLeft	20.52
Mike Hughey	20.67
Schmidt	21.50
Brian Kremer	23.05
TDM (ZZ)	23.20
notfeliks	25.87
sneaklyfox (Roux)	29.37

windhero is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	15.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 21, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 348ts round:

R2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 F L2 R' B' F2 U' B' D' B'
B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U F' U' F2 R U2 L B F D F U2
R F' L' F U2 F2 B2 R' D' B2 L F' D2 R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B2
B' D2 F2 D2 F' L2 D2 B R2 F' L' R2 D2 B L D' F U
R L2 U' R2 U' B U' R' L2 U2 L' D' F2 D' F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2
D R L2 F' U' D L2 B2 R U' D2 F D2 F' L2 B L2 B'
R2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U' F R2 D2 L' D2 B F L2 D' F'
D' R' U2 D2 L' D' R' B U F' R2 U' F2 U' D2 R2 U D2 F2
B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 U L2 F' D2 R2 D L R B' F
F' D2 F' D R B' L' D B R L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 D L2 U R2 D'
F D' L2 F' U D' R2 U' R2 L' U R2 B R2 L2 B2 U2 F U2
B2 L2 U' L2 U2 L2 U R' F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F L D B2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2013)

Round 348
22.42
23.49, 21.55, 22.92, 23.08, 20.95, (24.30), 23.12, 22.92, 20.64, 22.47, 23.08, (16.72)

Finally a sub-20 solve on the last one; other than that one, I felt cursed on this average.

Sorry about being so late posting this round. Things were kind of crazy last week for me.


----------



## Carson (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 348
22.68
24.35, 26.08, 21.94, 18.01,20.58, 24.79, 22.48, 20.23,18.94, 27.97, 23.15, 24.23

Pissed.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 348

20.43

23.72, 19.75, 19.46, (16.37), 18.71, 21.83, (24.79), 20.20, 20.28, 21.42, 19.04, 19.87


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2013)

*Round:* 348
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 15.66, 23.24, 19.15, 28.95, 18.83, 24.99, 18.47, 17.38, 19.91, 20.85, 18.83, 22.52
*Average of 12:* 20.42

So close to sub-20 throughout. Good first single, relatively easy for the entire solve, but I still had two solves - the 28.95 and the 24.99 - with sup-10 EOLines. The 28 had a 15 second EOLine. Still, a good averaging considering I was using this as a warmup for a different forum comp.


----------



## PeaceLuvCubing (Nov 19, 2013)

Round 348
Avg 12: 17.12
Times: 17.034, 18.857, 14.289, 17.842, 16.827, 18.362, 14.661, 17.046, (13.378), 16.352, 19.953, (26.083).
Almost all sub-20!!!! Solves 6-10 are pb avg 5


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 20, 2013)

Schmidt : 24.31 (σ = 3.15)
30.68, 20.36, 21.08, 24.53, 21.13, 20.38, 27.05, 26.52, 27.68, 29.15, 23.55, 22.00

EDIT: I'm sorry if I mislead you last round, it was not intentionally.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 20, 2013)

Round 348

Average of 12: 23.807
23.537 20.846 22.576 23.517 (38.455) 30.219 (18.943) 23.348 25.671 19.909 22.509 25.945


----------



## windhero (Nov 21, 2013)

*Round 348
session avg: 18.52 (σ = 1.59)*

18.96, 18.26, 19.97, _(16.27)_, 16.53, 17.11, 17.62, 17.25, _(22.40)_, 21.79, 18.13, 19.54

I guess I graduated! I was really close to an exclusively sub 20 average too! I'm gonna stick with this thread until I am comfortably under 20 secs on average.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Nov 21, 2013)

Round 348 OH

22.52

1. 23.16 B U B L D2 L' F U2 F U2 D L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R2 L2 F2 
2. 19.02 B D2 R2 F D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 B U' L' R2 U' B' D' L' D' B L' 
3. 21.96 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 F2 U' F2 R D2 F' D2 U L R2 U' B F2 
4. 28.58 B2 R F2 L' D2 L D2 F2 L' F2 L' U' F2 L' F D F2 U L' D2 R' 
5. 15.13 L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 U R2 D2 F2 R2 B U' L' R' U' B' F L F2 U 
6. 21.59 D F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R F' R2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 
7. 18.54 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D L2 U' R B' D2 U' L2 R D L U' 
8. 24.17 L2 D2 R' D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 L D B D L' R D2 R' D' U' 
9. 27.56 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 U2 R U2 R2 B' R D' F2 L' D' L' R F2 U' 
10. 26.89 U' B2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U L2 R' B L U L2 B2 R' U' R' F' 
11. 19.17 R2 B2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 B R F L' R' B L2 U' F' 
12. 23.16

scrambles used are competition scrambles only. Last 5 ruined the average. The 15 was PLL skip. Need to be consistently sub-20 OH before January


----------



## uvafan (Nov 25, 2013)

Round 348
OH

22.63, 17.67, 18.87, 20.55, 21.58, 22.91, 16.34, (15.93), 17.96, (27.27), 18.44, 17.22 = *19.42*

Not very consistent - two counting 22s.


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 25, 2013)

1. 29.83
2. 26.42
3. 22.58
4. 19.12
5. 21.36
6. DNF
7. 29.41
8. 23.05
9. 27.61
10. 22.71
11. 23.91
12. 21.49

AVG- 24.84
CFOP
ScottTheCuber


----------



## ONikolay (Nov 25, 2013)

Round 348: *17.41*

21.89, 14.89, 14.08, 15.26, 14.52, 20.85+, 17.14, 16.46+, 18.48, 16.90, 17.70, DNF(14.96)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2013)

*Round 348 Results*​

PeaceLuvCubing	17.12
windhero	18.52
uvafan (OH)	19.42
TDM (ZZ)	20.42
TheOneOnTheLeft	20.43
Mike Hughey	22.42
kunparekh (OH)	22.52
Carson	22.68
Methuselah96	23.81
Schmidt	24.31
ScottTheCuber	24.84

Congratulations to windhero, who graduates this round!

PeaceLuvCubing is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	17.41

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 28, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 349th round:

U2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 L' R' D R F L D2 F D2 B2 F'
L2 F R2 B L2 U2 B' U2 L' R' D' F' D2 L2 U' F2 U2 F'
U' B2 R' B2 R' D2 R2 B U' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 D2 B'
D' F R2 U' F' L2 B L' D F L2 B' U2 F L2 B L2 D2 B2 L2
F2 B' U F' L2 D2 R F L' F D B2 L2 B' D2 F2 B2
D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L D' B2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F
B2 U2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L' R2 B' F2 D' B2 R F' L2 D2 L D2
R2 F' L2 B2 F L2 U2 B' L2 U2 L D B2 L2 R' D U2 L' B'
D2 B L2 B' R2 B F2 L2 B2 D2 L D L2 R U' L F L R' F'
B R U2 D B D2 F R' F L B L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 B' L2
L' F2 L2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B U L2 F' U' L D' F2 U' R
D2 B' L2 B F2 D2 F2 U' F' L2 F2 R' B R2 D B' D' B


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

*Round:* 349
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 17.46, 21.15, 15.74, 18.02, 20.28, 17.46, 19.44, 16.08, 20.73, 19.08, 23.07, 18.56
*Average of 12:* 18.83

Good for something past 10 pm. I'd done some OH solves just before this, and that was my first time doing OH in a while. I use ZZ for OH, so maybe that helped? But I'm only holding it in Yellow/Blue orientation for half the solve, and it isn't the half when I do the EOLine. idk, but this was good for me. I'm going to keep doing ZZ only in weekly comps and never practise, and hope I keep improving at this rate


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2013)

Round 349
22.91
24.88, 24.88, 23.80, (19.40), 19.92, 19.78, 21.93, (27.69), 19.83, 26.49, 25.77, 21.79

Wow, I've been doing really terrible lately.


----------



## notfeliks (Nov 26, 2013)

Round 349
Average: 25.15
28.05+, 27.16, 25.99, 25.18, (28.90), 24.15, 24.01, (21.76), 23.14, 24.99, 26.68, 22.18

Yuck. Started out horribly and got a bit better.
Forgot to start the timer on the fourth solve so I did the scramble backwards.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Nov 26, 2013)

Round 349:

21.34

22.98, 22.51, 22.43, 17.40, (33.88), 17.73, 29.32, (16.46), 24.32, 18.50, 20.94, 17.29

Horribly inconsistent.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 26, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.32 (σ = 1.97)25.72, 22.81, 21.38, 21.61, 25.72,25.66, 27.63, 24.72, 20.55, 20.16,22.63, 22.41


----------



## Carson (Nov 27, 2013)

Round 349
20.61
22.34, 19.17, 19.29, 20.45,21.60, 19.77, 20.45, 24.93,21.77, 18.38, 20.26, 20.97


----------



## Methuselah96 (Nov 27, 2013)

Round 349

Average of 12: 25.149
23.822 21.568 (17.902) 28.135 18.356 (33.641) 29.441 23.418 29.649 25.818 23.793 27.499


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2013)

Round 249 (Roux)
Average: 24.90
22.95, (22.42), 23.94, 28.00, 22.47, 29.13, 23.31, (29.63), 25.71, 23.87, 25.97, 23.67

Pretty good but rather inconsistent.


----------



## windhero (Nov 28, 2013)

I just clocked a sub 19 Ao100, so I think my time on this thread is over  I've got one hell of a way to sub 15 but thats where I'm trying to get to.

Thanks!


----------



## ScottTheCuber (Nov 29, 2013)

1. 23.25
2. 24.93
3. 22.57
4. 24.80
5. 26.26
6. 26.49
7. 21.73
8. 26.23
9. 25.81
10. 24.69
11. 24.98
12. 24.83

Avg- 24.83


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 6, 2013)

whens the next round


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm sorry - I fell way behind this week. I think I'll just wait and do the next one on Monday, December 9. Very sorry about the delay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2013)

*Round 349 Results*​

TDM (ZZ)	18.83
Carson	20.61
TheOneOnTheLeft	21.34
Mike Hughey	22.91
Schmidt	23.32
ScottTheCuber	24.83
sneaklyfox (Roux)	24.9
notfeliks	25.15
Methuselah96	25.15

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 12, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 350th round:

R2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 U' R2 U' R' U2 L2 B' F' U' R D' B L
R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 R2 F2 U B D2 U' L B' R' D' L2 D'
F L2 R2 D2 B U2 R2 B' L2 U' R' U2 B U2 F' D2 R' F R2
L' F2 R U2 L F2 L2 F2 L2 U B' F' U L' U2 L' D R' D' R'
F2 L2 D U' R2 B2 F2 U B2 L U2 R' F' L' B R D' L' U2 B
B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' R F L D2 R2 B' R F' R U' F
U' R F' U D' L' B2 R F' R2 B2 R' B2 L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L'
L2 D' B2 U B2 R2 F2 U F' D' L2 B2 D' R F' L B D' L' U
R F L' D R F' B L' U' F' L2 F U2 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B2
D2 L2 D2 F' R' D F' B2 U D2 R' B' R2 L2 F U2 L2 U2
D' U R2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' F2 R U2 L' D R F' L' R2 B2 F' D'
R D2 R U2 F2 U2 B2 L B U R F2 R' D' B L F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2013)

Round 350
22.11
20.65, (30.06), 21.29, 22.36, 23.39, 19.18, 20.87, 23.13, 25.18, 22.25, 22.83, (18.74)


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 10, 2013)

Round 350
24.23
25.30, 22.17, 26.34, 24.31, 26.23, 20.28, 22.12, 22.43, (30.16), 25.28, 27.88, (18.31)

Inconsistent, but turned out a bit better than i was expecting. Colour neutrality <3


----------



## TDM (Dec 10, 2013)

*Round:* 350
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 16.77, 20.14, 20.19, 27.89, 24.21, 20.96, 21.00, 23.03+, 18.52, 29.37, 22.43, 23.23+
*Average of 12:* 22.16

Haven't done any 2H ZZ solves since last time (two weeks ago). My EO recog on Y/B is so slow, even though it should just be the same as normal but opposite. I was surprised at the first solve, as the PLL recog was terrible, and thought that I hadn't got worse... but as the rest of the solve show, I had.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 11, 2013)

Round 350
Average: 20.16

20.40, 19.80, 20.68, 23.17, (31.21), 19.52, 22.20, 16.62, 22.87, 19.01, (15.65), 17.29

Some pretty bad solves but I still can't help but feel a little trolled. If I tried slightly harder at the beginning it might've been sub-20. Oh well first average with weilong.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 13, 2013)

Round 350

Average of 12: 24.900
30.749 31.788 21.508 23.289 (19.894) 32.845 (34.109) 26.173 21.804 19.969 20.636 20.243


----------



## nibble4bits (Dec 13, 2013)

Round 350
Average: 20.81

1. 19.34 
2. 20.31 
3. 19.04 
4. 23.58 
5. 19.74 
6. (24.86) 
7. 20.45 
8. 22.15 
9. 22.07 
10. 21.53 
11. 19.85
12. (18.69) 

Yesterday I had a sub-20 ao12 so I think I'll be hitting sub-20 before the end of this year!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2013)

*Round 350 Results*​

CheesePuffs	20.16
nibble4bits	20.81
Mike Hughey	22.11
TDM (ZZ)	22.16
notfeliks	24.23
Methuselah96	24.9

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 23, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 351st round:

B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D L2 B2 D2 R' D F L2 R2 F2 L D U2 F'
U' B D F2 U B2 D' R B R U2 L2 B2 L' B2 U2 R' U2 D2
B' D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' L' D' R2 B' R D2 L F'
R2 F U2 B R2 F2 R2 B D' U2 L' U' B2 R2 F' U' L D
U R U2 D2 R' B' R' F D' B U2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B
D U' R2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 U L' F' L2 D' R U L U' B'
D2 B2 D L2 D' F2 U' F2 U2 L U2 L B L' D L2 R' U L2 B
U L' D F2 R' U' F L2 F2 B2 U' R' B2 L2 U2 R U2 D2 L'
U B2 L U' B' L2 D' F2 R' F' B2 D2 R' B2 D2 R U2 R2 F2 U2
U2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' L F L D2 B2 R' D U2 B L' B' U
U2 D' R2 U F R2 B D R' L' F D2 R2 F D2 R2 F U2 L2 U2
L' R D2 F2 L D2 L' D2 U B' R2 F' L' U2 B R2 F' D2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 17, 2013)

Round 351
23.20
22.21, (31.03), 26.97, 25.96, 21.31, 25.31, 28.02, 18.50, 21.32, 21.28, (17.64), 21.14

Sorry for being late again. Since the start was late, this round will last until next Monday.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 17, 2013)

Round 351
Average: 19.59

19.42, 17.40, 21.63, (15.19), 18.25, 20.51, (24.82), 20.03, 19.98, 16.99, 19.63, 22.10

Pretty meh


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 18, 2013)

Round 351
22.88

24.85, 19.83, 19.70, 20.80, 19.85, (29.75), 28.19, 22.31, 28.14, (16.51), 22.88, 22.23

God. First half of the average started out great, but then pops, fail F2L insertions and terrible OLLs dragged it up. Within the first five solves I had a PLL skip and also OLL 57 twice. Must be pretty rare for that to happen.

Also 16.51 full step single was nice.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 21, 2013)

Round 351

Average of 12: 24.673
27.213 25.586 24.193 29.431 (18.976) 23.030 26.046 22.549 22.377 20.638 25.669 (31.437)


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 21, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.81 (σ = 2.83)
22.68, 21.52, 25.30, 25.91, 29.16, (19.96), 20.30, 26.19, 24.27, (31.58), 21.43, 21.31


----------



## TDM (Dec 21, 2013)

*Round:* 351
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 22.29, 20.95, 19.33, 18.03, 17.27, 21.62, 24.86, 19.14, 19.27, 15.49, 16.22, 17.55
*Average of 12:* 19.17

So apparently changing your colour scheme ruins your CFOP averages but makes you faster with ZZ.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 23, 2013)

round 351 average 31.57
43.38, 34.84, 22.46, 25.82, 27.12, 29.15, 32.62, 28.12, 36.82, 25.44, 35.97, 39.74


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2013)

*Round 351 Results*​

TDM (ZZ)	19.17
CheesePuffs	19.59
notfeliks	22.88
Mike Hughey	23.2
Schmidt	23.81
Methuselah96	24.67
guinepigs rock	31.57

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2013)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 26, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 352nd round:

L F2 D B U' L D F R D R2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D F2 B2 U'
B R' D L' U' R' D L2 U' B2 R B R2 F' D2 F D2 B D2
D2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U2 B' U L' D U2 B F2 D U' F R U2
F2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 B U F' L B F' D' R B2 D2
D2 F2 D L2 D U2 B2 U' L R D B' L F2 U2 R' F R' U'
R' B' R' F' U' F U2 F L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U R2 D F2
L' F' L' F2 B L U B L U' R2 D' F2 D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2
D B L F' U R U2 R D B' R' D2 B2 D2 R U2 D2 R D2 R
R' L' B R' F2 R B2 D F U2 F' B' R2 B D2 F R2 F' U2
B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F R F' R D' B L2 R2 F D' R' F2
U2 R2 L B U L U D B' U2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 D
D2 U2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 F L' U2 L2 D R' F2 D2 B2 F L2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2013)

Round 352
23.48
22.88, 23.42, 33.68, 22.18, (17.76), (35.99), 22.21, 21.86, 20.30, 23.58, 21.49, 23.19

Counting 33. Ridiculous. 35.99 was a pop; I put the edge back in wrong and had to fix at the end.


----------



## TDM (Dec 23, 2013)

*Round:* 352
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 18.22, 22.22, 17.08, 18.42, 16.33, 22.32, 18.58, 20.00, 13.98, 15.74, 15.16, 22.67
*Average of 12:* 18.41

I've been doing ZZ a lot recently, and I'm now somewhere between 19.9 and 20.4. This was a very good average, with a sub-14 single in


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 352: Roux

20.27

20.88, 20.83, 19.95, 23.18+, 20.63, (17.23), 17.72, 21.39, 17.43, 21.76, 18.88, (27.88)

Sub-20 after 11 solves, then messed up first block on solve 12.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 24, 2013)

Round 352

Average: *19.34*

19.26, 18.78, 21.26, 19.95, (14.43), (22.14), 20.19, 18.28, 17.46, 18.99, 18.68, 20.50

Not bad for my first average of the day


----------



## notfeliks (Dec 26, 2013)

Round 351
Average: 20.63
21.48, (37.16), 18.27, 19.30, 20.40, 23.01, 19.11, 18.97, 23.01, (17.97), 24.71, 18.08

Argh. So damn close. Pop on the second solve meant that every bad solve afterwards counted, and of course I had one too many of those. So annoying.

Sexysledge into y-perm on the 19.30 made the LL look very skippy, and indeed it is if you y2 and do left handed sexysledge. OLL recog was too fast to think anything other than "oh I might get a skip here" though.
Two of 23.01, and only two solves apart. On closer inspection one was .010 and the other was .011.

Getting faster and hopefully sub 20 next week.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2013)

*Round 352 Results*​

TDM (ZZ)	18.41
CheesePuffs	19.34
TheOneOnTheLeft	20.27
notfeliks	20.63
Mike Hughey	23.48

TDM is only one round away from graduating with ZZ, and CheesePuffs is also only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2013)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 30, 2013 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 353rd round:

D' F' D' R' L' U' R D' R' D' F2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 B L2 U2 F2
D2 B2 D L2 B2 F2 D' L' D' U2 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 R F L U'
U L D B2 R F' D2 L' U2 R' F' B2 U2 F2 U2 L' B2 L2 B2
F B' U R' F2 B' D2 L' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R F2 U2 R F2 U2 R'
L2 D R2 F2 D' U' F2 U2 B' U R F U L U' L D' U R U'
D2 B' R2 F U2 B' F' R2 D2 L D2 U' B L U' B L' F
D B U2 R2 B' R B' R U2 L U' R' D2 L2 D2 R' F2
D' L U L D B D' L U' B2 U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2
L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 D R2 D L' B F D F2 R' F' L2 F2 U'
F D2 U2 R2 B2 F D2 L2 B' D2 L F2 R2 F2 U L2 D' R F2 D2
B' D2 F R2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 F' L D B U' B' F R
R' L D F' U2 R2 F2 B' R' L' U F R2 L2 D2 F' U2 F B2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2013)

Round 353
22.35
23.69, 25.40, 19.07, 21.19, (18.33), 20.49, 21.54, 20.83, 23.56, 27.78, (30.44), 19.92

Despite my totally fail times, I thought these were really easy scrambles. Good luck, everyone else.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2013)

*Round:* 353
*Event:* ZZ
*Times:* 21.51, 18.80, 19.09, 15.87, 20.34, 23.04, 18.35, 18.70, 19.88, 14.27, 19.46, 22.65
*Average of 12:* 19.47

Yay. This was done with my new stickerless CX3. I've done quite a few solves on it now, and it makes me slower by ~0.5s. I'll probably get used to it eventually. Not only was it my first stickerless cube, it was also my first DIY cube. Whenever I tension anything it always gets worse. At least it can cut over 45 degrees... on some sides.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 26, 2013)

Schmidt : 23.78 (σ = 2.39)
28.00, 25.75, 22.90, 25.58, 27.36, 20.43, 22.09, 22.27, 24.86, 25.78, 20.22, 20.75


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Dec 29, 2013)

Round 353:

19.93

(29.50), 18.11, 21.38+, 18.50, 17.53, 21.66, 20.77, 22.21, 20.49, 19.78, (16.60), 18.82


----------



## CheesePuffs (Dec 30, 2013)

Round 353
Average: *18.01*

16.86, 18.48, 19.53, 16.74, 19.48, 18.76, 18.54, 19.12, 15.19, 17.38, 14.57, (19.58)

Pretty good average in the nick of time. Every solve sub 20 so yay.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Dec 31, 2013)

Round 353

Average of 12: 19.597
18.518 17.965 18.478 21.011 16.803 21.751 19.116 18.428 20.354 23.552 (15.541) (23.644)


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 1, 2014)

Round 353
Average: 20.16

18.39, 20.86, (17.26), 19.83, 24.18, 20.81, (36.25+), 19.13, 17.63, 18.45, 20.52, 21.82

Seriously... If i hadn't epicly failed the seventh solve with a terrible cross, a pop and a +2 then this probably would of cleared twenty easily. Of course though one too many sup 20s drags it up.
Maybe next week.


----------



## nibble4bits (Jan 2, 2014)

*Round:* 353
*Times:* 18.13, 19.24, (16.79), 22.46, 22.21, 19.60, 19.81, 20.46, 18.80, 18.40, (23.10), 16.91
*avg of 12:* 19.60

Nice!  My PB ao12 is 19.35 but really... this scrambles were really easy! Don't consider myself sub-20 though! But more like sub-22 
The 3rd scramble is really nice


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2014)

*Round 353 Results*​

CheesePuffs	18.01
TDM (ZZ)	19.47
Methuselah96	19.60
nibble4bits	19.60
TheOneOnTheLeft	19.93
notfeliks	20.16
Mike Hughey	22.35
Schmidt	23.78

Congratulations to CheesePuffs, who graduates this round, and TDM, who graduates with ZZ this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 9, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 354th round:

U2 L2 B D2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 F L' D' U' F' D B2 R D F U'
B' R' B' L' D2 L D' B D F D R2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2
R' L' U' R F2 U' F' R' U' D L U2 B2 R L2 D2 L F2
U F L' D' L2 U R2 F' R F B' D B2 U' L2 U L2 U2 F2 D
D2 F2 R' D2 R' U2 F D2 B D F' U2 L2 R2 U' B'
B' F2 D2 B R2 F' R F' U' F2 R' B D L D' L B'
B' R' F D' L U2 R' U R2 F D B2 L' U2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 F2 U2
F B2 R F L2 D L' U L' D2 B' U2 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F2
R2 F' R2 F' U2 B2 L2 U2 F' U2 R U2 F D B2 D2 R' B' F' L
L B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 U2 R2 U F' U' B' R D U' L2 D2 R2
D2 L B' U R' D L2 U R' F2 U' R2 L2 D2 F U2 B' L2 F' B2
D2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B2 F' R2 B2 U' L R2 B2 F U F' L


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 8, 2014)

Schmidt : 22.93 (σ = 2.63)
24.15, 18.44, 20.84, 26.40, 22.40, 24.61, 34.33, 19.43, 15.84, 23.43, 23.94, 25.69


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay 

19.94 (σ = 1.09)
22.64, 19.15, 19.63, 20.95, 19.21, 22.54, 20.84, 19.63, 19.31, 18.81, 18.80, 19.32


----------



## Artic (Jan 9, 2014)

session avg: 25.00 (σ = 2.38)

24.67, 23.16, 21.93, 22.63, 24.41, 21.05, 24.63, 25.53, 28.97, 30.58, 25.11, 29.00


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 9, 2014)

When the weilong finally comes in the mail <3

Round 354

22.06, (14.48), (DNF), 19.06, 18.84, 19.97, 16.77, 21.11, 22.51, 18.49, 16.61, 19.27 = 19.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2014)

Round 354
22.14
(16.72), (26.77), 23.80, 20.67, 20.60, 22.36, 22.94, 23.96, 22.95, 22.48, 20.40, 21.25

A little better; I guess actually practicing a bit in between averages helps, huh?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2014)

*Round 354 Results*​

Notfeliks	19.47
Nilsibert	19.94
Mike Hughey	22.14
Schmidt	22.93
Artic	25

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 13, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 355th round:

F R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' U2 F R2 U L2 D R B2 F U2 F' U F2
F D R' D' B' U' F2 R B' U' F2 U2 B2 L B2 U2 L' F2 L D2
B L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B L2 D R F L' D2 L D' B R' U2
D' F2 U L2 U L2 B2 U B F' D R' D B' D' F D U' F
D B2 R L' D' F2 L' B D2 L' B2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D'
D L2 D' L2 U L2 B2 F' L F' D L' B L' U R' B2 L
F2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U2 L' U' L U2 F' R2 B U2 R2 U L' B2
L' F2 L2 D F' U' R U2 D R2 D2 F2 B' D2 R2 L2 B U2 B R2
B2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 R D2 F' D' L2 U R B2 F' U2 R
F2 D L2 F' B2 L F' L2 D2 B R' F2 R2 L2 D B2 R2 L2
F2 D' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 U2 B2 R F D2 U' B L' D2 F' R2 U F2
D2 R2 D R2 D L2 F2 U' L2 B' U R' B2 L D R F U B2 D2


----------



## Artic (Jan 10, 2014)

session avg: 23.18 (σ = 1.76)

23.79, 24.74, 19.18, 21.46, 26.20, 28.76, 22.91, 22.22, 21.93, 23.63, 20.31, 24.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 10, 2014)

Round 355
22.64
24.98, (29.60), 21.86, 26.17, (19.07), 20.42, 22.34, 21.59, 22.21, 21.84, 24.46, 20.52

Terrible; when I forget a few of my OLLs, it's devastating. I need to go back and relearn them all again.


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2014)

Round 355 
Average: 22.64
23.70, 23.90, 19.05, 22.94, 22.74, 24.28, 20.31, 21.40, 24.58, 22.63, 20.92, 23.53


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 10, 2014)

I like "safe" more than "speed", so I haven't learned any new OLL's
oh and Torch got a 22.64 as well, and he ain't complaining


----------



## Torch (Jan 10, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> I like "safe" more than "speed", so I haven't learned any new OLL's
> oh and Torch got a 22.64 as well, and he ain't complaining



Well, 22.64 is much better for me than it is for him.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 10, 2014)

Round 355:
20.310
(16.586) 17.845 20.507 20.202 19.409 23.901 (24.839) 22.881 20.501 18.888 18.432 20.534


----------



## foolish (Jan 11, 2014)

Round 355:
Average: *24.40 (σ = 1.26)*

24.86, 23.86, 24.46, 23.58, 21.56, _(17.45)_, 24.58, 24.51, 25.71, _(27.02)_, 26.20, 24.63

Happy with the 17, rest was ok, no 30+ atleast :tu


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 14, 2014)

Schmidt : 23.54 (σ = 2.93)
23.46, 27.03, 18.72, 26.13, 23.44, 19.91, 24.05, 18.38, 28.43, 27.61, 21.33, 23.75


----------



## AlexByard (Jan 15, 2014)

Round 354:

17.61, 19.97, 16.78, 18.57, (21.99), 15.38, 18.02, (14.43), 16.89, 20.08, 19.36, 18.93 = 18.16

Bad average to be honest.


----------



## léo42 (Jan 16, 2014)

Round 355:

Average : 20.85

21.86, 20.86, 20.86, (16.30), (25.41), 18.28, 20.10, 20.88, 21.51, 22.65, 19.54, 21.92


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 17, 2014)

round 355 average of 12 29.36
26.98, 30.12, 29.67, 32.63, 29.85, 28.85, 37.11, 30.60, 25.74, 27.97, 30.26, 26.67


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 17, 2014)

Round 355: *14.87*

14.61, 12.45, (9.41), 14.62, 15.94, 13.91, (19.05), 14.00, 16.83, 15.30, 16.56, 14.48


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 21, 2014)

Round 355

20.36

(15.96), 22.77, 17.38, 19.94, 17.39, 23.11, 16.65, 19.66, 19.33, 28.22, (34.80), 19.15

Totally screwed it up with 10 and 11.


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 22, 2014)

If it's still open...

Round 355
Average: 19.81
18.91, 18.94, 16.14, 22.00, 18.67, 21.43, 18.66, 19.85, 21.42, (15.29), (23.35), 22.08
Weilong is so good. Those last two solves nearly ended badly though. I think I might go join rj's fan club.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2014)

Sorry; I'm having trouble keeping up with things these days. New round coming soon.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2014)

*Round 355 Results*​

AlexByard	18.16
notfeliks	19.81
Methuselah96	20.31
TheOneOnTheLeft	20.36
léo42	20.85
Mike Hughey	22.64
Torch	22.64
Artic	23.18
Schmidt	23.54
foolish	24.40
guinepigs rock	29.36

notfeliks is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	14.87

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 30, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 356th round:

L' U' L2 U2 R' D B2 U' F U2 R U2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 L'
L D' L F2 D F L F2 R' F' U2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2
F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' R D' B2 R2 U' B L D
L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R U L' D B F U B2 U L
U L2 D U L2 U2 R2 F R' B2 L' B' U B U2 F D B D2
U R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R' F' D2 U2 L2 B' R' D U2 R2 U'
R D2 L R U2 B2 L B2 L' D' B' U' R B' U2 B' F' D' B2 U2
D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F2 U
F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R' F L' D' L2 B R2 F2 U' R2
U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 F' L' F2
R D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L U R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F2 B'
R' L' B U R U' B D F B L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 27, 2014)

*avg of 12: 23.57*

Time List:
1. (17.14) L' U' L2 U2 R' D B2 U' F U2 R U2 F2 B2 U2 R B2 L2 F2 L' 
2. 24.34 L D' L F2 D F L F2 R' F' U2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 
3. 22.10 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 B' R D' B2 R2 U' B L D 
4. 25.74 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U R U L' D B F U B2 U L 
5. 25.25 U L2 D U L2 U2 R2 F R' B2 L' B' U B U2 F D B D2 
6. 20.87 U R2 D F2 U' R2 D' R' F' D2 U2 L2 B' R' D U2 R2 U' 
7. (26.34) R D2 L R U2 B2 L B2 L' D' B' U' R B' U2 B' F' D' B2 U2 
8. 25.38 D' L2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 D B2 R2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F2 U 
9. 23.18 F2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 D' R' F L' D' L2 B R2 F2 U' R2 
10. 22.42 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B' D2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 B2 F' L' F2 
11. 20.58 R D2 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L U R2 B' D2 R2 F L2 F2 B' 
12. 25.83 R' L' B U R U' B D F B L2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2
lol i just graduated from the race to sub 25 thread
so this is gonna take a while
but here i go


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 27, 2014)

Round 356
23.77
22.83, 26.44, 22.08, (34.33), 23.03, 22.59, 28.02, 22.08, 23.69, 24.22, (21.16), 22.71

Almost surrealistically bad.


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 28, 2014)

Round 356
Average: 18.58
16.42, 17.91, 19.79, 17.80, 18.78, 18.90, 20.05, 18.08, 20.80, (14.50), (DNF), 17.24

Yay! All in the weilong. Shame about that eleventh solve though. The timer didn't start 

Mike, if you're having trouble getting the rounds up in time I would be more than happy to help, just let me know how.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 28, 2014)

Round 356

Average of 12: 18.890
19.520 18.787 (14.705) 18.328 22.062 17.743 19.079 20.954 (22.531) 14.793 20.072 17.566


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> Mike, if you're having trouble getting the rounds up in time I would be more than happy to help, just let me know how.



Thanks; I'm going to try to do better in the future. Not sure if I should stop it today, though, with only 4 people so far. I realize, of course, that it's largely my own fault for letting it go too long too often lately.

I think I'll try to put the next one up tomorrow. Then the following one on Monday and normal schedule again.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 30, 2014)

Round 356: *OH*

20.14, 19.20, 21.88, (22.06), 21.09, (17.23), 20.37, 20.44, 17.45, 18.46, 19.32, 21.70 = 20.01

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I over turn a lot so it's going to take some time for me to get used to my mini weilong


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 30, 2014)

Round 356

18.65

17.30, 18.27, 17.68, 19.52, 19.47, 17.96, (34.66), 15.64, 14.15, 26.63+, 19.86, (12.85)

Insanely good, the last solve is maybe my 5th sub-13. Almost certainly would have been PB without the counting 26.


----------



## 7nand (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry.. if it's a little late.. 

Race To Sub-20 
Round 356 : 2H

Average of 12 - 19.84

1. 21.71
2. 20.70
3. 19.11
4. 20.75
5. 16.25
6. 19.88
7. 22.53
8. 21.64
9. (23.10)
10. (16.07)
11. 18.73
12. 17.09

Yes, I got some awesome solves too....


----------



## Artic (Jan 31, 2014)

Hope it's not too late! Glad to see this thread is back! 

Round 356.

26.26, 20.61, 20.62, 25.31, 22.24, 23.83, 21.52, 23.03, 24.08, 21.46, 23.72, 20.79
session avg: 22.66 (σ = 1.57)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2014)

*Round 356 Results*​

notfeliks	18.58
TheOneOnTheLeft	18.65
Methuselah96	18.89
7nand	19.84
Yuxuibbs (OH)	20.01
Artic	22.66
DAoliHVAR	23.57
Mike Hughey	23.77

Congratulations to notfeliks, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 1, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 3, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 357th round:

U R2 D2 L F' L2 B2 R B' L U2 R B2 R B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2
D2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 B D' L B2 R D F D' R
B' U2 R F' U2 L2 B D' R D2 B D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2
D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L R2 F' R2
U2 B' D L2 B' R' B' U' L F2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2
B' L2 F B2 U' R U B2 L U' D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2
D2 B F R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B2 D' U B' F2 L R2 B D' F
D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U R2 B2 U' B L' F' U2 B2 L'
B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' F R D2 L' R' B' U' F' D'
B2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 B U' B' F L B' D' L' B2 R F2
B R D F B' R' U' R2 F L U' D2 R2 F' L2 F' B' L2 D2
L F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 U' L2 D' B2 R' D F2 U'


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 2, 2014)

round 357
*avg of 12: 24.25*

Time List:
1. 27.02 U R2 D2 L F' L2 B2 R B' L U2 R B2 R B2 L2 B2 R U2 B2 
2. 21.13 D2 L2 R D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' U2 B D' L B2 R D F D' R 
3. (19.35) B' U2 R F' U2 L2 B D' R D2 B D' L2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 
4. 26.78 D' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 U2 B' F2 D U2 L R2 F' R2 
5. 21.28 U2 B' D L2 B' R' B' U' L F2 U B2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U2 
6. 26.61 B' L2 F B2 U' R U B2 L U' D2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' R2 
7. 25.58 D2 B F R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L B2 D' U B' F2 L R2 B D' F 
8. 24.25 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' B2 R' U R2 B2 U' B L' F' U2 B2 L' 
9. 22.31 B' R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B' D2 L2 R' D' F R D2 L' R' B' U' F' D' 
10. 25.12 B2 U2 R2 B2 F L2 U2 F2 D2 B U' B' F L B' D' L' B2 R F2 
11. 22.46 B R D F B' R' U' R2 F L U' D2 R2 F' L2 F' B' L2 D2 
12. (27.83) L F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R U2 R' D2 U' L2 D' B2 R' D F2 U'


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 2, 2014)

Round 357

Average of 12: 18.409
19.312 21.622 18.835 18.968 (13.455) 19.940 15.678 18.415 (24.802) 17.058 16.421 17.846


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Feb 2, 2014)

Round 357
Average = 17.99

1. 19.09
2. 18.02
3. 17.33
4. 19.73
5. 13.42
6. 19.57
7. 15.62
8. 18.04
9. 18.56
10. 18.31
11. 19.14
12. 19.06


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 3, 2014)

Round 357 *OH*

22.13, 18.13, 20.03, 17.80, 21.08, 16.34, (22.93), (14.17), 20.94, 22.86, 14.32, 22.39 = 19.60

Finally sub 20 
somehow got 2 sub 15 singles which was nice


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 3, 2014)

round 357
29.74, 30.11, 33.96, 30.72, 29.42, 24.49, 28.36, 26.50, 24.75, 26.08, 23.21, 26.94
stats: (hide)

current avg12: 27.71 (σ = 2.15)
best avg12: 27.71 (σ = 2.15)

session avg: 27.71 (σ = 2.15)
session mean: 27.86


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2014)

Round 357
22.85
23.14, (18.60), 21.14, 22.56, 24.00, 20.93, 21.76, (27.16), 25.08, 27.14, 22.46, 20.28


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2014)

*Round 357 Results*​

MaikeruKonare	17.99
Methuselah96	18.41
Yuxuibbs (OH)	19.60
Mike Hughey	22.85
DAoliHVAR	24.25
guinepigs rock	27.71

Methuselah96 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 3, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 6, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 358th round:

B' R' L2 U' D2 F' L' B2 D' F U' L2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2
F U2 R2 D2 F D2 B U R' D R' F' R F' L U R2 F
U2 F2 L' F2 L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B U' L' B' F2 U' B2 R B2 F'
F R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F U' B' D' F2 D2 L D2 F' R' D2
F' L U2 D R2 L2 F2 B' U' D B L2 F B R2 U2 R2 B' R2
U D L' B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L' F' L2 F U2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 L2
F2 L U' R F2 B' U2 L U' R' U L2 U D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D'
R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R U2 L' B' L F L U2 B U L2
U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 R' B' D2 L B D' R2 B L' D R
F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U L D F' D' B' L B D2 L B
U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D R B' R' F2 D' B' U2 B' U2 L B
B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B' D' L2 F' U F2 R' U2 B'


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 4, 2014)

Spoiler



Rubik's cube
Feb 3, 2014 5:00:03 PM - 5:08:29 PM

Mean: 22.723
Average: * 22.698*
Best time: 18.680
Median: 22.664
Worst time: 27.019
Standard deviation: 2.787

Best average of 5: 21.170
6-10 - 22.192 19.112 (25.898) 22.207 (18.983)

Best average of 12: 22.698
1-12 - (18.680) 23.528 20.799 25.461 (27.019) 22.192 19.112 25.898 22.207 18.983 23.122 25.686

1. 18.68 B' R' L2 U' D2 F' L' B2 D' F U' L2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2
2. 23.53 F U2 R2 D2 F D2 B U R' D R' F' R F' L U R2 F
3. 20.80 U2 F2 L' F2 L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B U' L' B' F2 U' B2 R B2 F'
4. 25.46 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F U' B' D' F2 D2 L D2 F' R' D2
5. 27.02 F' L U2 D R2 L2 F2 B' U' D B L2 F B R2 U2 R2 B' R2
6. 22.19 U D L' B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L' F' L2 F U2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 L2
7. 19.11 F2 L U' R F2 B' U2 L U' R' U L2 U D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D'
8. 25.90 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R U2 L' B' L F L U2 B U L2
9. 22.21 U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 R' B' D2 L B D' R2 B L' D R
10. 18.99 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U L D F' D' B' L B D2 L B
11. 23.12 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D R B' R' F2 D' B' U2 B' U2 L B
12. 25.69 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B' D' L2 F' U F2 R' U2 B'


----------



## Methuselah96 (Feb 4, 2014)

Round 358

Average of 12: 19.326
(16.067) 23.203 19.335 18.421 16.907 19.855 22.223 16.616 (26.574) 18.048 16.830 21.823

Got nervous and messed up oll algs on several solves. Then, got really nervous with the 26. Also, had really bad lighting.


----------



## Artic (Feb 4, 2014)

28.52, 25.73, 20.76, 21.34, 23.15, 23.04, 21.75, 24.46, 24.16, 19.10, 22.01, 20.55

session avg: 22.70 (σ = 1.71)


----------



## 7nand (Feb 4, 2014)

Round 358 
I couldn't participate for round 357...  

1. 20.68
2. (17.68)
3. 21.44
4. 19.83
5. 20.43
6. 20.78
7. 19.45
8. 19.36
9. 20.48
10. 18.84
11. 19.06
12. (21.27)

Mean - 19.94
Average of 12 - 20.02

Does this count as a sub-20 average??????


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 4, 2014)

7nand said:


> Does this count as a sub-20 average??????



No.

Round 358
19.43, 19.34, 21.32, (28.54), 18.45, 24.71, 22.20, 17.98, (16.24), 24.10, 18.71, 23.41 = *20.96*

Haha. What a terrible average.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 4, 2014)

*avg of 12: 24.08*

Time List:
1. 26.43 B' R' L2 U' D2 F' L' B2 D' F U' L2 D L2 U L2 U2 B2 D' R2 
2. 25.42 F U2 R2 D2 F D2 B U R' D R' F' R F' L U R2 F 
3. 22.75 U2 F2 L' F2 L R2 D2 F2 R' U2 B U' L' B' F2 U' B2 R B2 F' 
4. (21.63) F R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 F U' B' D' F2 D2 L D2 F' R' D2 
5. 22.87 F' L U2 D R2 L2 F2 B' U' D B L2 F B R2 U2 R2 B' R2 
6. 25.42 U D L' B2 U2 F' R2 B2 D' L' F' L2 F U2 F B2 R2 L2 D2 L2 
7. 23.15 F2 L U' R F2 B' U2 L U' R' U L2 U D L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' 
8. 23.83 R2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' R U2 L' B' L F L U2 B U L2 
9. (26.55) U2 F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U L2 R' B' D2 L B D' R2 B L' D R 
10. 23.78 F2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U B2 U L D F' D' B' L B D2 L B 
11. 23.72 U L2 U' R2 U' B2 D R B' R' F2 D' B' U2 B' U2 L B 
12. 23.43 B2 R2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 B2 D L2 B' D' L2 F' U F2 R' U2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2014)

Round 358
23.08
17.12, 29.60, 17.57, 25.96, 22.96, 24.12, (16.24), (30.49), 22.83, 23.33, 22.27, 25.07

The inconsistency is mind-boggling. 3 times sub-18, 4 times about 25.

I actually practice a fair amount, untimed. But I don't have any time for timed practice, which I think is what's killing me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2014)

*Round 358 Results*​

Methuselah96	19.33
7nand	20.02
Phillip1847	22.70
Artic	22.70
Mike Hughey	23.08
DAohliHVAR	24.08

Congratulations to Methuselah96, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

notfeliks	20.96

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 10, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 359th round:

B2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B L2 B R2 D' L F' D' B L'
U' F R2 B D' L B U F' R D2 R2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 D' F2 U L2
D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 R U' F' L' R U B2 D' B' D2
F2 L D B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L U D2 B U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B R2
D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F D L D F D' F D' L' D2
B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 B2 R' D B' D' F' D B2 U2 R' B2
R D' F2 L U' B2 R F' B L F U2 F D2 R2 B R2 L2 B
B U F' L' F B' U2 D R' D' B' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2
D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B D B F U' R B2 U2 F R2 D
F B' L' D' R' D2 F U R' U B L' F2 L D2 R' L' F2 D2
B L' F' D F R' D' L2 U2 D' F R2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2
F U' F' D2 L' U' L2 B2 D' R' B2 D2 L D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R'


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 7, 2014)

Round 359 OH

Average: 19.52

18.63, 18.65, (23.37), 18.92, 17.15, 21.53, 19.68, (16.41), 22.13, 22.08, 19.10, 17.36

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally got a sub-20 average here.   This average was lucky. 3 PLL skips, 1 OLL skip


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 7, 2014)

avg of 12: 23.82

Time List:
1. (28.82) B2 U2 L F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 L' B L2 B R2 D' L F' D' B L' 
2. 24.41 U' F R2 B D' L B U F' R D2 R2 L2 B2 U D2 B2 D' F2 U L2 
3. 22.59 D2 B2 U2 B U2 F' L2 F D2 R U' F' L' R U B2 D' B' D2 
4. 21.76 F2 L D B2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' L U D2 B U2 D2 F' R2 D2 B R2 
5. (21.34) D2 L2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F D L D F D' F D' L' D2 
6. 23.33 B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 D' U' R2 B2 R' D B' D' F' D B2 U2 R' B2 
7. 23.03 R D' F2 L U' B2 R F' B L F U2 F D2 R2 B R2 L2 B 
8. 24.04 B U F' L' F B' U2 D R' D' B' L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 
9. 25.34 D F2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 B D B F U' R B2 U2 F R2 D 
10. 25.66 F B' L' D' R' D2 F U R' U B L' F2 L D2 R' L' F2 D2 
11. 23.03 B L' F' D F R' D' L2 U2 D' F R2 U2 R2 U F2 U B2 D2 B2 
12. 24.96 F U' F' D2 L' U' L2 B2 D' R' B2 D2 L D2 R F2 D2 B2 U2 R'


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 7, 2014)

Round 359 *2H*

24.21 (26.97) (19.43) 24.90 21.29 24.20 22.85 24.18 22.89 21.94 22.52 22.73 = *23.17*


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 7, 2014)

Round 359

18.13

(14.27), 19.33, 20.12, 17.11, 15.04, 17.44, (22.93), 16.66, 21.97, 17.62, 17.97+, 18.01

Seen a massive jump in speed (around a second, maybe more) over the past few days. My lookahead seems way better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 7, 2014)

Round 359
22.96
(19.05), 20.53, 24.00, 24.92, 21.76, 24.77, 21.97, 20.41, 24.68, (25.52), 21.91, 24.70


----------



## Artic (Feb 8, 2014)

23.69, 26.74, 20.71, 20.76, 21.60, 21.29, 21.89, 21.83, 23.33, 34.87, 23.25, 25.91

session avg: 23.03 (σ = 1.99)
session mean: 23.82

******ed it up towards the end. Otherwise a decent average for me.


----------



## 7nand (Feb 8, 2014)

Round 359 - 2H

AO5 - 19.28 (best)
AO12 - 19.86 

1. 18.00
2. 21.13
3. (21.88)
4. 20.91
5. (17.33)
6. 21.13
7. 20.25
8. 19.14 
9. 18.85
10. 19.67
11. 19.01
12. 20.51


----------



## Mikel (Feb 11, 2014)

Round 359

Alumni

Average: 17.18

17.74, (20.73), 19.11, 17.07, 19.82, 13.64, 16.40, 16.08, 16.89, 18.84, 16.25, (12.55)


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 11, 2014)

Round 359

Alumni

Average = 19.04
19.00, 16.44, 13.98, 26.17, 16.78, 19.70, 18.10, 15.99, 19.12, 25.06, 17.17, 23.10

Bleh. Should of been faster. All those counting 20s. 8th solve was a PLL skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2014)

*Round 359 Results*​

TheOneOnTheLeft	18.13
kunparekh18 (OH)	19.52
7nand	19.86
Mike Hughey	22.96
Artic	23.02
MarcelP	23.17
DAoliHVAR	23.82

TheOneOnTheLeft is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Mikel	17.18
notfeliks	19.04

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 13, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 360th round:

F L' U' B2 L2 B' U R U2 F2 L' B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F
D R' U' B' U D' B' L F2 R U' F2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2
L' U2 D' F U' L B' U L2 D' F2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2
B U' F D2 F L' D' L' U' F2 R D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 R
R2 U' R' B' L U2 D' R F' U' F' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U
R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 L' B U2 L2 R2 B2 D
L' R' F2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' R2 U' L2 R' F' L2 F'
B2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F R U L' R B F2 D2 L' B' F U
F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U B' L U' B' D F2 R2 B' F' U'
D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F L' U R' U R' F2 L F' D' L' B2
B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' U F' L R2 D2 B' R D2 F L2 R2
F' R2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 U' R F U2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' U B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 11, 2014)

I would like to give a special thanks to Methuselah96, who did the hard work of finding what scrambles and results still remained in the first 32 rounds. The second post on this thread has been updated. Thank you!


----------



## Artic (Feb 12, 2014)

26.79, 24.35, 24.42, 22.42, 25.95, 22.20, 22.25, 21.51, 20.79, 19.54, 22.36, 20.30

session avg: 22.66 (σ = 1.75)

I always start off slow, then get better. I'm really trying to be more consistent.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 12, 2014)

*avg of 12: 21.97*

Time List:
1. 22.34 F L' U' B2 L2 B' U R U2 F2 L' B U2 B' D2 L2 D2 F 
2. (30.07) D R' U' B' U D' B' L F2 R U' F2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F' R2 
3. 20.30 L' U2 D' F U' L B' U L2 D' F2 R' U2 D2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2 
4. (18.70) B U' F D2 F L' D' L' U' F2 R D2 F2 L' U2 D2 R' D2 B2 R 
5. 18.75 R2 U' R' B' L U2 D' R F' U' F' U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U 
6. 26.57 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R' D2 B' D2 L' B U2 L2 R2 B2 D 
7. 25.16 L' R' F2 L D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' D' R2 U' L2 R' F' L2 F' 
8. 20.91 B2 U2 B L2 D2 F2 L2 F R U L' R B F2 D2 L' B' F U 
9. 19.42 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U B' L U' B' D F2 R2 B' F' U' 
10. 22.15 D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B L2 F L' U R' U R' F2 L F' D' L' B2 
11. 21.98 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' B' U F' L R2 D2 B' R D2 F L2 R2 
12. 22.17 F' R2 F R2 F U2 B' L2 U' R F U2 B2 L2 R2 B' F' U B'

lol first single not even sub 30 hahaa
maybe i should go back to that race


----------



## 7nand (Feb 12, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.31

Time List:
1. 19.88 
2. 18.90 
3. 19.89 
4. (16.18)
5. 16.96 
6. 21.60 
7. 19.79 
8. 18.30 
9. 16.52 
10. (21.94) 
11. 21.87 
12. 19.92


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2014)

Round 360
22.27
22.17, 23.59, 18.33, 21.90, 22.31, 27.21, (28.27), (16.23), 19.65, 20.16, 21.84, 25.55


----------



## ruon212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Round 360 
1. 20.24 4. 21.06 7. 21.39 10. 20.47
2. 25.44 5. 24.76 8. 20.99 11. 20.65
3. 26.83 6. 21.36 9. 21.45 12. 20.95

Average of 12: 22.13

Got off to a rocky start, I usually don't get slower than 25 second, more than 23 seconds is not very usual. Just discovered this thread, thanks for putting a ton of work into helping everyone get sub 20. I set my goal to be sub 20 by March 20.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 18, 2014)

Round 360

18.09

17.58, (15.94), 18.04, 19.11, 19.63, 18.06, 18.69, 16.24, 16.21, 16.50, 20.85, (23.19)

Graduated!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry, I was on vacation this weekend and didn't get around to updating. I'll run the next one starting Thursday and then back on schedule.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2014)

*Round 360 Results*​

TheOneOnTheLeft	18.09
7nand	19.31
DAoliHVAR	21.97
ruon212	22.13
Mike Hughey	22.27
Artic	22.66

Congratulations to TheOneOnTheLeft, who graduates this round!

7nand is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 20, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 24, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 361st round:

B L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' L' R B U' B2 U L2 U' F' U'
F R2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 F2 D L2 R F2 L' F R2 U' L' B' F2
B2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 R' B U2 R D2 F R' U B R B2
D2 B U2 B F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D' B2 D2 U' F2 R B L U
D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 U' L' D B D2 L F' D2
D U R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D F2 R' U2 R' B R2 F' R U' R
F U R2 F R2 D B L2 F' L' B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F'
D2 B U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F' L' U R B F L D' F R2 D
L' U' R2 L2 F R U' D2 R D2 F' D2 F U2 B D2 R2 B R2
D2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 R' D' B D L2 D F2 R' B' F' U' R
R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F U' L' F' D B2 R2 B' U' B R' B
F2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B R' F' R2 B' L R2


----------



## UB (Feb 20, 2014)

ROUND 361

1. 35.73
2. 25.24
3. 34.60
4. 39.38
5. 28.54
6. 37.80
7. 28.36
8. 26.58
9. 32.65
10. 25.32
11. 29.78
12. 31.22

Use 2 Look Oll and 2 Look PLL


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-20
avg of 12: 23.35

Time List:
1. 23.21 B L2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' L' R B U' B2 U L2 U' F' U' 
2. 22.71 F R2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 F2 D L2 R F2 L' F R2 U' L' B' F2 
3. 25.53 B2 L2 U L2 D L2 D' L2 R' B U2 R D2 F R' U B R B2 
4. 21.86 D2 B U2 B F2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F D' B2 D2 U' F2 R B L U 
5. (18.41) D' L2 R2 D2 U' L2 D F2 U' B2 L D2 U' L' D B D2 L F' D2 
6. 20.78 D U R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R2 D F2 R' U2 R' B R2 F' R U' R 
7. 20.55 F U R2 F R2 D B L2 F' L' B' D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F' 
8. 24.58 D2 B U2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F' D2 F' L' U R B F L D' F R2 D 
9. (30.33) L' U' R2 L2 F R U' D2 R D2 F' D2 F U2 B D2 R2 B R2 
10. 24.71 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' U' R2 B2 R' D' B D L2 D F2 R' B' F' U' R 
11. 23.17 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F' L2 F U' L' F' D B2 R2 B' U' B R' B 
12. 26.42 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 B R' F' R2 B' L R2





UB said:


> ROUND 361
> 
> 1. 35.73
> 2. 25.24
> ...


bro instead of stating what oll and pll method you use why not actually say your avg instead of just listing times?
also maybe you should go enter race to sub 30 and sub 25 thread first


----------



## Artic (Feb 21, 2014)

22.92, 19.98, 25.12, 23.21, 18.49, 21.69, 24.93, 21.52, 22.22, 24.10, 21.15, 19.09

session avg: 22.08 (σ = 1.79)


----------



## 7nand (Feb 21, 2014)

Round 361 
2H
Average of 12 - 19.461

1.18.315
2.19.083
3.16.769
4.18.658
5.18.353
6.19.629
7.21.095
8.(15.045)
9.19.809
10.21.296
11.21.608
12.(22.169)

I ruined my last solves!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2014)

Round 361
24.20
19.24, 24.88, 26.03, 27.29, (28.20), 27.81, 19.28, 23.65, (18.11), 25.52, 24.26, 24.04

My worst round in quite a while. So many of these should have been much better - my lookahead was great, but my fingers got tangled up. Lack of sufficient practice kills me.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2014)

*Round 361 Results*​

7nand	19.46
Artic	22.08
DAoliHVAR	23.35
Mike Hughey	24.20
UB	31.06

Congratulations to 7nand, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 27, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 362nd round:

D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U B' F U' R B' R B2 R' D F
L' U R' B' D' F' U D2 R2 U' L U R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2
L2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 R B F2 D' F L D2 R2 B2
B L2 U2 L2 B F L2 F D' L U' L2 R U B2 U2 L B' F
U2 L F2 L2 R B2 D B F U L2 R2 D' B L' D' L
D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' B L' F D R2 D B' L U' F
L2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R B' U2 R U' F' L R'
B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 D2 R2 F U B R U
R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L F L U R F' R B F2 U2 L' F2
D2 F' D2 F R2 B' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' R' F' L' D F' D'
F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F R' B R2 U' R2 B D' F R U'
D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L U' F2 D R B F2 D2 L U2 L'


----------



## Artic (Feb 26, 2014)

19.99, 19.32, 23.63, 22.17, 21.40, 21.74, 21.30, 25.58, 26.76, 20.54, 23.30, 22.15

session avg: 22.18 (σ = 1.63)


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Feb 27, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-2-27
avg of 12: 23.60

Time List:
1. (17.63) D2 R2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 U B' F U' R B' R B2 R' D F 
2. (DNF(24.58)) L' U R' B' D' F' U D2 R2 U' L U R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 U2 
3. 23.76 L2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 R B F2 D' F L D2 R2 B2 
4. 20.58 B L2 U2 L2 B F L2 F D' L U' L2 R U B2 U2 L B' F 
5. 22.40 U2 L F2 L2 R B2 D B F U L2 R2 D' B L' D' L 
6. 23.28 D B2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' B L' F D R2 D B' L U' F 
7. 23.33 L2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R B' U2 R U' F' L R' 
8. 25.77 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 F' D' F2 D2 R2 F U B R U 
9. 26.67 R2 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L F L U R F' R B F2 U2 L' F2 
10. 25.63 D2 F' D2 F R2 B' F' R2 U' R2 U2 R F' R' F' L' D F' D' 
11. 23.10 F2 L B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R F R' B R2 U' R2 B D' F R U' 
12. 21.45 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 L U' F2 D R B F2 D2 L U2 L'
worse than last week
thanks for the pop sulong )))))


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 28, 2014)

Round 362
Average: 22.61

23.38, 20.61, (DNF), 19.53, 18.44, 19.60, 24.59, 20.32, 42.49, (13.60), 17.94, 19.19

The amount of fail in this average knows no bounds. On the DNF as I did a U' to do OLL I recognised a potential skip - the bar of the U-perm was facing me, oriented, so I just assumed it skipped. It was 14.14.

Complete OLL fail leads to counting 42. I'm amazed the average was as good as it was. It being 1am doesn't help either.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2014)

Round 362
21.69
22.11, 21.78, (26.11), 21.27, 20.18, 22.90, (18.48), 24.85, 20.94, 21.78, 21.23, 19.85

My best average 10/12 in a long time. Sad but true.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2014)

*Round 362 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.69
Artic	22.18
notfeliks	22.61
DAoliHVAR	23.60

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 3, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 6, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 363rd round:

U L F2 L' B U' D L F2 L2 B R2 B2 U R2 D R2 U' L2
B2 D2 F D' R' F U F' D' B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B'
L D2 R B2 L2 R F2 R D' U2 F' U' L2 U L' B' F' D' F'
B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 D L U2 L R' F' D2 R2 D' L'
L2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L' D' L' F' L U' B2 L B' L
D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' D' L R2 F L2 U' B' L F' D2 U'
U L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D L D F2 D' B' L2 R D2 R'
D' L D2 B2 L2 B' U D' F B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D
D2 F' R2 F' U B2 R D' L' U2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2
B2 F2 U2 R U2 L B2 D2 F' D' F' R U2 B L' B2 R' B2 D
U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 F' D F2 R' B2 R2 F' D' B D2
D' L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 R D' R F2 L R B U' F2 L D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 4, 2014)

Round 363
21.15
21.45, 24.37, 19.15, 21.11, 23.04, 19.39, 18.10, 20.90, 22.06, (15.92), (24.95), 21.90

These last couple of rounds have been much better for me!



Spoiler



The 15.92 was full-step, but only 45 moves as executed. (Could have been 43 moves with moves cancelled into the OLL; could have been 41 with a move-optimal U perm.)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Mar 4, 2014)

round 363 average 32.14
1. 24.83 F2 D R2 U L2 U' B2 R2 L2 U' B' R L' D B2 U' B R2 U2 F2 D
2. 42.16 L2 F2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 R2 U2 R U2 B' L2 B2 D L2 U' L' F' R2
3. 29.13 R2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 R B2 F' U' L D' F U L2 F2 D'
4. 36.34 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 U L2 D' B' L' U L F' R' U' F2 R F D2
5. 37.59 U L2 F2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 D U2 B R' L B' D' U F D B D2 U'
6. 35.68 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 D' L2 D2 F' R L' U2 F' D2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
7. 38.22 F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 D B2 R' D U' L' D' B' F' R' B D2
8. 28.28 R2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 L' U' L2 U' F L B D' R' F' U'
9. 29.59 B2 F2 D U R2 B2 D R2 F2 R2 D' L' U' B R' B D' B F2 L F' U'
10. 33.11 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 F' D2 U B2 L U2 R2 B U2 R U2
11. 24.69 F2 L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' R B2 U B D L B2 D2 U L2 U'
12. 28.59 F2 U' B2 D' U' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L' D2 B2 L2 B' D B2 D' L'


----------



## TDM (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> (Could have been 43 moves with moves cancelled into the OLL; could have been 41 with a move-optimal U perm.)


I assume you're using the <R, U> U perm, and referring to the HTM optimal alg (F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2) which saves two moves. The <M, U> U perm is two moves fewer than that, so you could've had a sub-40 movecount on a fullstep solve.
I wish I could get solves like that


----------



## WickedMartyb (Mar 4, 2014)

Before this I have only ever had one sub 20 ao12, so happy!!
Average: 19.15
(24.39), 17.27, 18.40, 21.17, (13.52), 17.64, 18.89, 24.27, 19.65, 19.60, 14.54, 20.05


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 5, 2014)

avg of 12: 20.64

Time List:
1. 23.21 U L F2 L' B U' D L F2 L2 B R2 B2 U R2 D R2 U' L2 
2. 18.80 B2 D2 F D' R' F U F' D' B U2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B' 
3. 20.65 L D2 R B2 L2 R F2 R D' U2 F' U' L2 U L' B' F' D' F' 
4. (17.59) B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L B2 R B2 D L U2 L R' F' D2 R2 D' L' 
5. 21.48 L2 U2 F2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 U' L' D' L' F' L U' B2 L B' L 
6. 19.67 D2 B2 U2 L2 D' L' D' L R2 F L2 U' B' L F' D2 U' 
7. (23.54) U L2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U2 R' D L D F2 D' B' L2 R D2 R' 
8. 21.24 D' L D2 B2 L2 B' U D' F B2 L2 U R2 D' F2 D 
9. 21.37 D2 F' R2 F' U B2 R D' L' U2 F2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 
10. 19.81 B2 F2 U2 R U2 L B2 D2 F' D' F' R U2 B L' B2 R' B2 D 
11. 18.69 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U2 L2 B2 F' D F2 R' B2 R2 F' D' B D2 
12. 21.48 D' L2 B2 D U F2 D' B2 R D' R F2 L R B U' F2 L D'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 5, 2014)

Round 363 OH
*19.57*
21.97, (22.38), 20.19, 18.33, 17.44, (14.71), 20.16, 21.70, 22.32, 17.71, 17.71, 18.21 = *19.57*

I blame super cold hands. Good sub 15 single though


----------



## Artic (Mar 5, 2014)

22.40, 21.56, 19.75, 26.13, 20.58, 20.79, 22.20, 22.42, 21.14, 24.91, 19.92

session avg: 21.77 (σ = 1.46)


----------



## ChickenWrap (Mar 6, 2014)

Race to Sub-20 ROUND 363 (Color Nuetral/CFOP)

19.76, 23.71, (24.12), 23.20, 22.54, 20.22, 23.14, 21.57, 20.62, 21.95, (17.92), 18.00

*AVG: 21.39*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2014)

*Round 363 Results*​

WickedMartyb	19.15
Yuxuibbs (OH)	19.57
DAoliHVAR	20.64
Mike Hughey	21.15
ChickenWrap	21.39
Artic	21.77
guinepigs rock	32.14

Yuxuibbs is only one round away from graduating one-handed - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 10, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 364th round:

B2 D' L' F' R' D2 F B2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' U2 L F2 R2 D2
L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L D2 L U2 R' F U' L2 B' L B D B R F'
U2 D' F' B U B2 R' D2 F2 B' R' B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2
D2 L' U' B' L B L' D2 B2 D R2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2
D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 U F2 R' F R D2 L2 U' F L'
B' U2 L' U' F2 L' F' L2 B D2 B' R U2 R2 B2 R L2 U2
D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 B' D U B' L2 D' U L U B D R'
L' U R L' B' L' D' F2 R2 B' L D2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 B
R' U2 B2 L2 D' L F R F U R D2 R D2 L B2 U2 L' B2
R2 F B' R' F2 U D' B' R' D2 L' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U2 D' R2
L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R' B F R' F R2 D B2 F'
R L U' R2 L2 B R' U' R' L' D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2014)

Round 364
20.66
21.96, 21.70, (23.66), (18.48), 19.57, 19.68, 20.32, 18.66, 21.55, 21.39, 20.56, 21.25

Very nice average for me. For the last few rounds, my lookahead has suddenly been really good; it's just been the execution that's slowing me down. I can see really well in advance what I'm supposed to do, but I just can't seem to get my fingers to cooperate that well.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 8, 2014)

Just found this thread. And what an awesome idea, seriously. I did my first 3x3 solves in several days. I've been doing almost nothing but big cubes the last few weeks, so my Zhanchi seemed uncontrollable. Lol. Anyway. Attention Deficit Disorder is not kind to this. I kept forgetting to come back here and just using the scramble qqtimer gave me. I deleted half a dozen solves that I realized weren't the given scrambles, but I'm pretty sure these 12 solves are done with the scrambles for this round.

First AO12 in the race to sub 20:

AO12: 21.89
MO12: 22.07
Best AO5: 19.69

23.07, 19.00, 20.35, 19.07, 19.65, 22.85, 22.26, 26.92, 23.29, 25.26, 20.82, 22.26

I'd say my global average with 3x3 is probably 23, but if I'm warmed up and in a well lit place, faster. As I said, I've barely practiced 3x3, but I may have improved anyway due to the hours spent on big cubes.

I think I'm making a goal to learn the rest of my PLLs in the next couple weeks. Or at least the G perms. I still need to learn R, N, and G. I'd be so much faster with 3LLL. I usually finish F2L at around 13 seconds.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 8, 2014)

Round 364
Alumni
Average: 18.17

(15.17), (31.15), 16.72, 17.11, 16.79, 18.43, 19.89, 15.88, 17.53, 20.06, 18.19, 21.08



Mike Hughey said:


> it's just been the execution that's slowing me down. I can see really well in advance what I'm supposed to do, but I just can't seem to get my fingers to cooperate that well.



Have you tried switching cubes? Spamming fast algs? I just lubed my weilong today and it feels absolutely amazing.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 10, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-10
avg of 12: 21.71

Time List:
1. 20.74 B2 D' L' F' R' D2 F B2 U R2 D R2 F2 L' U2 L F2 R2 D2 
2. 18.66 L2 U2 L' D2 L B2 L D2 L U2 R' F U' L2 B' L B D B R F' 
3. 21.47 U2 D' F' B U B2 R' D2 F2 B' R' B2 D2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 
4. 25.74 D2 L' U' B' L B L' D2 B2 D R2 F2 L F2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 F2 
5. (16.82) D2 R2 D2 B L2 B2 F' U2 B' L2 U F2 R' F R D2 L2 U' F L' 
6. 18.63 B' U2 L' U' F2 L' F' L2 B D2 B' R U2 R2 B2 R L2 U2 
7. 23.29 D2 U2 F U2 F' R2 B' D2 B' D U B' L2 D' U L U B D R' 
8. (27.94) L' U R L' B' L' D' F2 R2 B' L D2 F2 B' U2 B' U2 D2 B 
9. 22.93 R' U2 B2 L2 D' L F R F U R D2 R D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 
10. 24.51 R2 F B' R' F2 U D' B' R' D2 L' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 U2 D' R2 
11. 19.03 L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 R' B F R' F R2 D B2 F' 
12. 22.15 R L U' R2 L2 B R' U' R' L' D' F2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## Artic (Mar 11, 2014)

20.38, 17.60, 21.37, 19.14, 21.73, 21.61, 21.16, 20.55, 20.12, 21.88, 23.12, 22.52

session avg: 21.05 (σ = 1.00)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2014)

*Round 364 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.66
Artic	21.05
DAoliHVAR	21.71
IRNjuggle28	21.89

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

notfeliks	18.17

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 17, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 365th round:

F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 F L F R F2 U R U
U F U' D' B' R2 L D2 R' U F U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 D' B2
B' U2 D' L' F' B2 R F2 U B L2 D2 L' F2 R L B2 U2 R' D2
L2 U B2 D2 F2 L B U2 F L2 R' D L' D U B' D
B' F R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R' B' U B2 F' D2 F2 U L' R' F'
R2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L R D R B D2 B R U F'
B2 R2 B2 D U B2 F2 U B2 F U B2 L U B' R U' F' R F
U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' U' F2 U R' B' U2 L R B R U'
D2 R F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L' U F2 U' R'
L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D2 B F R2 F2 U R' U' F R'
B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B' R' B D' R2 B2 L F R' U' R2
F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R2 B F2 U L' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2014)

Round 365
21.87
20.95, 20.49, 23.39, (30.45), 19.79, 27.68, 21.86, 19.35, (18.21), 20.22, 23.98, 20.98

A few really bad solves killed what could have been another good round for me. Still not a terrible average overall.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-17
avg of 12: 20.79

Time List:
1. 18.85 F2 D2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D2 L2 D2 F L F R F2 U R U 
2. 21.64 U F U' D' B' R2 L D2 R' U F U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 D' B2 
3. 22.40 B' U2 D' L' F' B2 R F2 U B L2 D2 L' F2 R L B2 U2 R' D2 
4. 18.19 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L B U2 F L2 R' D L' D U B' D 
5. 19.92 B' F R2 D2 B' U2 F' D2 R' B' U B2 F' D2 F2 U L' R' F' 
6. (16.28) R2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' L R D R B D2 B R U F' 
7. 20.46 B2 R2 B2 D U B2 F2 U B2 F U B2 L U B' R U' F' R F 
8. 19.75 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B' U' F2 U R' B' U2 L R B R U' 
9. 21.79 D2 R F2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L' U F2 U' R' 
10. (23.69) L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L' D2 B F R2 F2 U R' U' F R' 
11. 21.32 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 B' R' B D' R2 B2 L F R' U' R2 
12. 23.54 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U R2 F' R' U2 R2 B F2 U L' D'


----------



## Artic (Mar 18, 2014)

19.94, 19.14, 21.43, (23.47), 18.83, 19.95, 20.92, 20.17, (18.71), 20.96, 19.93, 19.50

session avg: 20.08 (σ = 0.83)

Really happy with this average. I missed hitting the timer on the very last solve, so I think I could have gotten a sub 20 average overall. But I'm satisfied either way.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2014)

*Round 365 Results*​

Artic	20.08
DAoliHVAR	20.79
Mike Hughey	21.87

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 24, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 366th round:

D' F2 U2 F D' L' F B2 R' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 U D R2 B2 D2
B2 U2 B2 R' F' R2 U' D' B' L2 U' R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2
U' R' D' F' U2 F' R' U D L' F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2
F' U B2 D2 L2 U' F D2 L' B U F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2
D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 B' D' R' B' D F D L' U2 R
R' L' F2 B R2 B2 R2 L' U F L D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D F2
L2 D2 R U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L' F2 L D L' F2 R2 D2
B2 L D2 F2 R U2 B2 L' R2 D F R2 U2 F D2 U' B' R F2
R F B2 R' B R D' B2 R' D' F2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D2
B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 U B F' U L' B2 U B' R' B' U F' D
L2 D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D U2 F D' B R U B' F L2 U2 R'
L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 F D' F' U' L' R2 D2 R2 F' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2014)

Round 366
22.62
22.80, 24.18, (29.72), 25.29, 18.94, 21.28, 25.86, 23.71, 22.93, 22.85, 18.33, (17.28)

Three great solves; nine terrible ones.

Sorry to take a week posting this one; I would have posted on Monday but I was hoping more people would participate.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 20, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-21
avg of 12: 21.68

Time List:
1. 24.10 D' F2 U2 F D' L' F B2 R' L2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 U D R2 B2 D2 
2. 25.26 B2 U2 B2 R' F' R2 U' D' B' L2 U' R' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R' U2 
3. 21.77 U' R' D' F' U2 F' R' U D L' F L2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 
4. (DNF(27.65)) F' U B2 D2 L2 U' F D2 L' B U F L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 
5. 25.01 D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 L R2 U2 B' D' R' B' D F D L' U2 R 
6. 23.19 R' L' F2 B R2 B2 R2 L' U F L D' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 L2 D F2 
7. 22.12 L2 D2 R U2 F2 L' F' R2 U L' F2 L D L' F2 R2 D2 
8. 21.06 D2 R2 F L2 U2 B L2 B' U2 B U B L2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L F 
9. (17.83) F2 R2 B' U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 U2 L B' L2 F' L2 F' U L' F2 R' U' 
10. 18.04 D2 R D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 R U' L U2 R' B2 L U' R' B D2 
11. 17.85 F2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 D2 F D2 L' U' F R2 U B' D L R' 
12. 18.39 L R U2 L' D2 R F2 D2 R D2 B U R B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F' L
------------------------
funny average lol
first couple of solves i felt like breaking my sulong cause it popped during an A perm
and then i broke my pb avg of 5.
ok jeff


----------



## Artic (Mar 21, 2014)

22.13, 22.08, 20.95, 21.42, 20.34, 20.29, 19.90, 19.54, (22.69), 21.26, 17.04, (16.88)

session avg: 20.50 (σ = 1.49)

It could have been so much better. Lock ups and poor f2l.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 21, 2014)

Schmidt : 24.22 (σ = 4.01)20.61, 29.77, 30.96, (31.52), 24.88, 22.94, 18.63, 26.15, 21.44, 25.52, 21.28, (15.90)

baaaaad avg. nice single


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 24, 2014)

23.03, 17.25, 20.96, 18.72, 20.01, 16.58, 20.06, 20.51, 27.05, 28.98, 19.44, 19.38

current avg5: 22.34 (σ = 3.36)
best avg5: 18.66 (σ = 1.13)

current avg12: 20.64 (σ = 2.57)
best avg12: 20.64 (σ = 2.57)

I'm exhausted right now, but after the first 8 solves, I was getting a sub 20 average, which is rare for me. And I'd done no 3x3 all day. It was a weird time to get an amazing average. So naturally, I had to screw up 9 and 10 really badly. >.<


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2014)

*Round 366 Results*​

Artic	20.50
IRNjuggle28	20.64
DAoliHVAR	21.68
Mike Hughey	22.62
Schmidt	24.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 27, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 367th round:

R2 D L2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 U L2 F R F' R' D2 B' R D2 B2 U2
U2 L2 U2 F' L2 B2 R' U B U2 B U D B2 D' R2 L2 B2
L2 R2 D2 B2 D' B2 R2 B D2 B2 U' R B' L' U' F' U B' U2
U B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 L B R' U' B2 D L' R2
D' R L F2 L' U2 D' L F' L2 B D2 L2 B2 R B2 L U2 D2
R2 B' D L B' R D' F2 L' D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 R2
D L2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' L' R F D' R' B R' F2 U2
U' L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 F' D2 F U F2 R' U B R' U L
R U F L2 B2 D' L' U L B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 R2
L2 U2 R2 U F' B2 L B R2 L' U F2 B2 D B2 U2 D B2
B' R' L' D' R' L' D' F' B2 D2 L' D' B2 D F2 R2 U2 D L2
R2 F R' U2 D' F R' U2 B' R2 B2 U D B2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 367
22.04
20.03, 23.23, (30.57), 21.62, 25.19, 21.79, (18.66), 20.88, 18.78, 23.94, 21.44, 23.51

This could have been so much better - so many bad mistakes.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 24, 2014)

Round 367 
Average: 32.79
32.69, 38.80, 32.98, 27.75, 33.35, 30.52, (27.50), 37.30, (53.07 pop), 33.50, 31.59, 29.43
This AO12 was pretty typical for me. Not really good, not really bad. Overall i am satisfied.


----------



## Artic (Mar 25, 2014)

(17.53), 20.33, 19.15, 22.35, (26.26), 20.08, 22.36, 21.14, 19.46, 20.12, 20.83, 21.66

session avg: 20.75 (σ = 1.12)

Happy with this average. I'm getting better little by little and it's good to see that I'm making improvement.


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 26, 2014)

Average of 12: 20.86
1. 18.18 2. 19.03 3. 20.26 4. 23.74 5. (28.62) 6. 23.48+ 7. 19.67 8. 19.73 9. (13.11) 10. 18.43 11. 20.57 12. 25.53

Hello Guys 

This is the first time being in this competition and i made a new single pb ) I can post the reco, if u like. The scramble was pretty easy 
Happy Cubing


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 27, 2014)

Race to sub-20 - Round 367 - NM Roux

21.90

22.66, (18.64), 21.87, 24.22, (28.09), 21.97, 21.00, 23.78, 22.50, 21.70, 18.65, 20.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2014)

*Round 367 Results*​

Artic	20.75
FJT97	20.86
TheOneOnTheLeft (Roux) 21.90
Mike Hughey	22.04
Rocky0701	32.79

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 28, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 31, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 368th round:

D2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B F R F2 D R2 F D2 R' D2 U L2
B2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 U B D' L D' U L2 D F R2 D
R' F' L F D B' L U' B2 R B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U'
F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F R' D' L2 R' B'
F2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' R' B D' B' U L' F' R F D' R' D'
U' L2 F D' F D F' U2 D R' D L' U2 R2 L D2 L F2
B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D F' L D' B2 R2 D2 F L F L2 F2
F R2 U2 L2 D R2 L U' L F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B
L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F U2 F' R' U B' D' F D2 U' F'
U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R D B2 R2 F L D R' F
B' D F L2 F2 B' U F' D2 R U2 D2 F' R2 F U2 D2 R2 U2
F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 B' L B R U F2 D F U'


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 28, 2014)

Schmidt : 21.67 (σ = 2.08)
21.75, 22.38, 18.21, 21.96, 20.81,23.11, (24.71), (17.58), 22.47,18.21, 24.61, 23.16


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 28, 2014)

Round 368: *14.04*

12.77, 13.67, (18.63), (11.52), 13.79, 15.03, 14.53, 15.80, 12.86, 12.38, 13.73, 15.80

Hello! 

I was here last time with the result of 14.87 (01-17-2014). 
1.5 months later, I lost almost a 1 second and my avg-100 was consistently sub-15. Well it or not ... I do not know)


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-3-28
avg of 12: 21.97

Time List:
1. 18.87 D2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B F R F2 D R2 F D2 R' D2 U L2 
2. 24.37 B2 F2 R2 F2 L U2 R' B2 U B D' L D' U L2 D F R2 D 
3. (26.41) R' F' L F D B' L U' B2 R B2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D' B2 U' 
4. 24.64 F2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F R' D' L2 R' B' 
5. 22.33 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 F2 L' R' B D' B' U L' F' R F D' R' D' 
6. 23.39 U' L2 F D' F D F' U2 D R' D L' U2 R2 L D2 L F2 
7. (17.46) B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D B2 D F' L D' B2 R2 D2 F L F L2 F2 
8. 19.92 F R2 U2 L2 D R2 L U' L F' L2 F L2 U2 F R2 D2 F' U2 B 
9. 19.01 L2 B2 L2 D' U2 L2 D R2 F U2 F' R' U B' D' F D2 U' F' 
10. 21.56 U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 R D B2 R2 F L D R' F 
11. 22.94 B' D F L2 F2 B' U F' D2 R U2 D2 F' R2 F U2 D2 R2 U2 
12. 22.63 F2 L2 B2 D' R2 D2 R' U2 B' L B R U F2 D F U'
can't believe i missed a round lol


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 28, 2014)

1. 32.179	
2. 31.537	
3. 28.506
4. 33.353
5. 28.299	
6. 28.052	
7. 33.332	
8. (48.723)	
9. (25.754)	
10. 30.345
11. 34.204	
12. 48.334
Average:32.814
This was about 2 tenths of a second off of the last round, but i am pretty satisfied, because if it weren't for the 48's i would be way better.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Mar 30, 2014)

Round 368

Session Average: 19.84
σ: 2.15
Best Time: 17.25
Worst Time: 23.47
Individual Times:
(23.47), 21.38, 18.85, 20.13, 23.13, 19.50, 17.62, 18.80, 21.18, (17.25), 17.85, 19.93


----------



## Artic (Apr 1, 2014)

(23.70), 20.90, 21.10, 21.07, (17.13), 17.19, 20.22, 19.83, 22.08, 21.38, 19.16, 17.34

session avg: 20.03 (σ = 1.67)


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

I missed the cutoff... dang it... 



Spoiler



but I did the solves. AO12 was not great; 22.72. I did get a sub 20 AO5 on the last 5 solves, though.

25.70, 23.82, 27.50, 22.23, 22.03, 21.62, 27.31, 18.75, 24.85, 21.38, 19.55, 17.96


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 2, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I missed the cutoff... dang it...



No, it's okay - I'll count it. When I'm late with results, anything posted counts until I do start the next round.

Sorry - I'm on vacation and lost track of the time. I'll put up the next one on Thursday (tomorrow).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2014)

*Round 368 Results*​

WickedMartyb	19.84
Artic	20.03
Schmidt	21.67
DAoliHVAR	21.97
IRNjuggle28	22.72
Rocky0701	32.81

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	14.04

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 4, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 7, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 369th round:

U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F L B2 D2 R F2 D2 L U' F2
R B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' L' U' R2 F2 U' B L2 D'
F' U2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B L U2 L F' R' U' B2 D' B2 U' F2
B2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 R' U2 R D2 B D' U2 L' U' F2 U2 F' L' F'
U2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L B F2 U' L F U' F' R2 D B
D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B' U' F D L' R' F' D L'
B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L' R F' R D2 B F2 L' D L2 R
F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R F2 U' L D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F D
R' L F2 L' U B R' U B L F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2
U D L' F' U2 B U B' U' L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R
F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 B U B2 D' R F' L' D U' L2 R2
U B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R' B U2 L2 R D' L F' R' F D' U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 4, 2014)

AO12: 21.39

17.64, 19.76, 23.42, 22.31, 21.68, 16.70, 21.16, 21.06, 22.51, 23.56, 22.68, 21.72

Last layer skip on scramble 6. I totally screwed that solve up. I couldn't even find a cross solution in 15 seconds, so I was just winging it. The entire solve sucked until that LL skip. I'm going to try to reconstruct it.

EDIT: This will be really hard to reconstruct because I couldn't even plan a cross during inspection. I have no idea what happened in the solve. (I'm not sure why I had trouble with finding a cross. When I looked at the scramble again, I found a very easy cross really quickly.)

Found the answer. I'm white/yellow neutral, and apparently I didn't take a good enough look at white. White had an easy cross, but I did a yellow cross in the solve.

Unsuccessfully attempted to reconstruct. I'm pretty sure that my cross and first pair were:
y2
R F' D R' D F' y' r' U r
y U R U R' U2 R U R'

I'm almost certain that's exactly how I did the cross, but I'm not as sure that I got my first pair right.

I do remember that my last pair was one of the "weird" F2Ls. (F2L 23 or 24 on here: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/First_Two_Layers) 

Well, I'm a little sad that I didn't figure out the last layer skip. If someone else wants to have a go reconstructing, have at it.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 4, 2014)

2	30.488	-	-
3	28.782	-	-
4	35.456	-	-
5	25.804	31.575	-
6	29.619	29.630	-
7	31.385	29.929	-
8	33.034	31.346	-
9	28.660	29.888	-
10	25.972	29.888	-
11	24.818	28.672	-
12	34.015	29.222	30.322
13	49.456	29.549	*30.322*


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 5, 2014)

20.64 U2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U' F L B2 D2 R F2 D2 L U' F2
19.82 R B2 L F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F' L' U' R2 F2 U' B L2 D'
22.82 F' U2 F' U2 R2 B D2 B L U2 L F' R' U' B2 D' B2 U' F2
20.01 B2 D2 L B2 D2 L2 R' U2 R D2 B D' U2 L' U' F2 U2 F' L' F'
21.63 U2 L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 U2 L B F2 U' L F U' F' R2 D B
22.28 D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U B' U' F D L' R' F' D L'
(18.79) B R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F' D2 L' R F' R D2 B F2 L' D L2 R
21.64 F2 U2 L2 F' L2 B2 L2 F' L2 R F2 U' L D2 B2 U' B2 R2 F D
22.01 R' L F2 L' U B R' U B L F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U2
(24.62) U D L' F' U2 B U B' U' L' D2 F2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R
19.52 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 D' L2 B U B2 D' R F' L' D U' L2 R2
21.55 U B2 L2 U L2 U B2 R' B U2 L2 R D' L F' R' F D' U'

Best average of 5 - 20.76
Average of 12 - 21.19

so close but yet so far


----------



## Artic (Apr 5, 2014)

18.58, 19.55, 17.77, 19.08, 18.90, 20.67, 17.06, 22.61, (16.27), 22.15, (24.74), 19.95

session avg: 19.63 (σ = 1.78)

Damn, started getting nervous towards the end and almost ruined my average!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 5, 2014)

avg of 12:21.87
can't list times csTimer won't open them up for some reason


----------



## notfeliks (Apr 7, 2014)

Round 369
Alumni
Average: 18.65
17.73, 15.86, 18.92, (15.49), 17.51, 21.57, 17.78, 19.61, 23.16, 16.59, (23.70), 17.75

ew


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2014)

Round 369
22.88
21.84, 23.58, (19.06), 21.99, 24.22, 22.66, (24.66), 22.82, 23.64, 23.66, 23.25, 21.14

Wow, so bad. Lots of solves where I was just staring at the cube, knowing exactly what to do, but somehow unable to do it.

Sorry for being late again; I'll just give the next one until next Monday since this was so late.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2014)

*Round 369 Results*​

Artic	19.63
NooberCuber	21.19
IRNjuggle28	21.39
DAoliHVAR	21.87
Mike Hughey	22.88
Rocky0701	30.32

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

notfeliks	18.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 14, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 370th round:

L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B D2 L B2 U2 R U2 F L D
F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F U' F D F' R' F L' B2 R2 D' U2
F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R U F R2 B L' R B' U2 L' R
L' F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L D B F' R' D' B' U2 L D2 U2 F2
L D F2 U' F B2 R U2 R' L U F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D
U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L B' F U' F' U2 L B R D' B
R2 B F D2 B' U2 F D B2 U' L U L2 R' B' U B2 F
F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 B2 D' L
R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 D B' D' F' L' U2 F2 L B2 U L
D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L D' U2 R D' F' D F2 L' R' F'
R' U2 B' L' F R' F2 L2 F U' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2
R D2 R D2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' B F2 D' B' L2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 8, 2014)

Round 370
22.62
(16.45), 21.36, 20.97, 26.30, 22.80, 19.80, 24.13, 22.75, 21.67, 22.33, 24.07, (27.70)

Looked good at first, and then it fell apart at the end.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 9, 2014)

Round 370
AVG: 22.96

21.69 24.24 (DNF) 23.66 24.35 (17.03) 20.88 18.14 28.40 20.37 24.59 23.32

My first entry into this thread. I just graduated the race to sub-25 this week and it took forever but had a "huge" jump in times in the past month so I am riding the momentum. I bet it'll be awhile before I am sub-20 but I know I can do it! Not a terrible start at sub-23.


Spoiler: results



Rubik's cube
Apr 9, 2014 3:59:07 PM - 4:12:45 PM

Mean: DNF
Average: 22.96
Best time: 17.03
Median: 23.49
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 3.08

Best average of 5: 19.80
6-10 - (17.03) 20.88 18.14 (28.40) 20.37

Best average of 12: 22.96
1-12 - 21.69 24.24 (DNF) 23.66 24.35 (17.03) 20.88 18.14 28.40 20.37 24.59 23.32

1. 21.69 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B D2 L B2 U2 R U2 F L D
2. 24.24 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F U' F D F' R' F L' B2 R2 D' U2
3. DNF F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R U F R2 B L' R B' U2 L' R
4. 23.66 L' F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L D B F' R' D' B' U2 L D2 U2 F2
5. 24.35 L D F2 U' F B2 R U2 R' L U F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D
6. 17.03 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L B' F U' F' U2 L B R D' B
7. 20.88 R2 B F D2 B' U2 F D B2 U' L U L2 R' B' U B2 F
8. 18.14 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 B2 D' L
9. 28.40 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 D B' D' F' L' U2 F2 L B2 U L
10. 20.37 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L D' U2 R D' F' D F2 L' R' F'
11. 24.59 R' U2 B' L' F R' F2 L2 F U' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2
12. 23.32 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' B F2 D' B' L2 B


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 10, 2014)

18.76, 24.26, 23.05, 19.15, 20.76, 23.93, 25.66, 19.51, 19.95, 24.72, 18.21, 22.52

21.66


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 11, 2014)

Round 370

23.17

22.68 22.75 23.03 25.01 (28.41) 22.12 (19.05) 25.49 20.72 28.03 20.74 20.05


----------



## Artic (Apr 11, 2014)

21.45, 18.38, (17.77), 18.20, (24.97), 19.75, 20.72, 24.71, 18.99, 18.37, 22.37, 23.79

session avg: 20.67 (σ = 2.35)


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 22.83
1. 20.57 2. 25.57 3. (17.26) 4. 22.36 5. 19.13 6. 24.74 7. (30.80) 8. 25.51 9. 21.23 10. 18.73 11. 25.55 12. 24.93


HOLY. CRAP.


----------



## NooberCuber (Apr 11, 2014)

19.81 L2 D F2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 B D2 L B2 U2 R U2 F L D
20.90 F2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F U' F D F' R' F L' B2 R2 D' U2
18.67 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R U F R2 B L' R B' U2 L' R
21.34 L' F2 D2 L B2 R' U2 L D B F' R' D' B' U2 L D2 U2 F2
18.88 L D F2 U' F B2 R U2 R' L U F2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D
20.45 U2 F' D2 L2 U2 R2 B' L B' F U' F' U2 L B R D' B
(16.79) R2 B F D2 B' U2 F D B2 U' L U L2 R' B' U B2 F
19.22 F2 D2 L2 D2 L' B2 L U' F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 B2 D' L
19.04 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 D B' D' F' L' U2 F2 L B2 U L
(22.59) D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 L D' U2 R D' F' D F2 L' R' F'
20.63 R' U2 B' L' F R' F2 L2 F U' B' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2 L2
20.91 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' B F2 D' B' L2 B

Average of 12 19.91 barely made it but yay sub 20


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Round 370 Results*​

NooberCuber	19.91
Artic	20.67
IRNjuggle28	21.66
Mike Hughey	22.62
FJT97	22.83
sk8erman41	22.96
penguinz7	23.17

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 17, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 371st round:

F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B' D' L B2 R2 F D L' R2 D L
L' B R U F' D L' D2 R' F2 U B' R2 L2 B U2 R2 L2 F' U2
F2 R F U D F2 L' B U D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2
L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 L' F' R' U F' L' F' R2 B
D2 R F L' B' L2 B2 L F' D' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F' D2 F'
B2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D L' D' F2 U L R F2 R B' L B'
U' R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L' B' U L2 B F R D' L R
D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' B L' D' U' B' L' R B2 D' L R'
F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 U B' L U R2 D' L' R2 U' F'
U' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B' L' R B' D2 L' D' B L' B L2
U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R U' B' R' D2 L U' B' R' B2 L
L' D F2 L F' D F' U' B R' U' D' F2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2014)

Round 371
22.68
19.97, 27.66, (29.59), 20.05, 24.40, 22.11, (19.08), 22.08, 25.00, 21.80, 20.21, 23.55

I kept messing up crosses.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 14, 2014)

avg of 12: 21.84

Time List:
1. 23.34 F2 D B2 U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 B' D' L B2 R2 F D L' R2 D L 
2. 20.92 L' B R U F' D L' D2 R' F2 U B' R2 L2 B U2 R2 L2 F' U2 
3. 23.35 F2 R F U D F2 L' B U D2 L2 D' R2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 
4. 24.86 L2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 L' F' R' U F' L' F' R2 B 
5. 19.77 D2 R F L' B' L2 B2 L F' D' R2 L2 U2 B' R2 F L2 F' D2 F' 
6. 21.18 B2 U R2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 D L' D' F2 U L R F2 R B' L B' 
7. 23.80 U' R2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 L' B' U L2 B F R D' L R 
8. (18.50) D2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' B L' D' U' B' L' R B2 D' L R' 
9. (39.10) F2 R F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 R' B2 U B' L U R2 D' L' R2 U' F' 
10. 20.51 U' L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D B' L' R B' D2 L' D' B L' B L2 
11. 21.32 U B2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 R U' B' R' D2 L U' B' R' B2 L 
12. 19.40 L' D F2 L F' D F' U' B R' U' D' F2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U


----------



## Artic (Apr 15, 2014)

18.36, 24.61, 19.14, 19.86, 21.88, 19.32, (25.77), (17.90), 19.49, 18.84, 23.40, 20.85

session avg: 20.58 (σ = 2.09)


----------



## Shortshrimp (Apr 15, 2014)

Round 371
Average: 19.09
(16.73), (23.20), 20.45, 17.55, 22.24, 16.80, 18.88, 20.26, 22.12, 18.15, 17.31, 17.12

I think its been almost half a year since I've posted on this thread, but I'd like to get back to actively participating. I've also gotten better during this time on inactivity, so I don't know how long I'll be on this thread for haha. anyway, here goes.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 15, 2014)

Schmidt : 22.09 (σ = 1.89)
(25.50), 20.00, 25.18, (19.36), 22.96, 21.58, 22.75, 19.93, 20.52, 20.36, 23.15, 24.43


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2014)

*Round 371 Results*​

Shortshrimp	19.09
Artic	20.58
CoenRox36	21.60
DAoliHVAR	21.84
Schmidt	22.09
Mike Hughey	22.68

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 21, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 372nd round:

R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' B' F R U B F' U
U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F R U B2 U' L' D' U F U L2
B L U2 B U' L2 U L D L' F R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2
L U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D F R2 F' U L'
L2 F2 R' F' U' L2 U L U' L D F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2
R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U F' L2 U' R' U L D F' U' F' U'
U R U2 B' L' D' L U F2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 L F2 B2 U2 L
B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 D' R2 F L2 D' R2 F2 R
L2 F R D R2 D' B2 U D F U R' L' B2 R D2 F2 B2 L'
F' L2 D2 L B2 L' F' B R' D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2
L D' R' B U F R2 B' U' R' L2 F2 U' L2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' F2
F R' D R B2 R D2 B' L' B R2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 17, 2014)

Round 372
21.46
24.39, 22.40, 22.01, 21.82, (24.58), 19.49, 19.30, 19.15, (18.89), 23.08, 22.32, 20.60

I love Y perms. The 4 sub-20's in a row in the middle there were all Y perms. If I were as good (relative to others) at every PLL as I am at Y perms, I might have a chance at averaging sub-20 already.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 17, 2014)

avg of 12: 20.65

Time List:
1. 20.10 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' B' F R U B F' U 
2. 19.22 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F R U B2 U' L' D' U F U L2 
3. 24.07 B L U2 B U' L2 U L D L' F R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2 
4. 21.96 L U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D F R2 F' U L' 
5. 20.10 L2 F2 R' F' U' L2 U L U' L D F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2 
6. 19.49 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U F' L2 U' R' U L D F' U' F' U' 
7. 19.81 U R U2 B' L' D' L U F2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 L F2 B2 U2 L 
8. 18.54 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 D' R2 F L2 D' R2 F2 R 
9. (17.89) L2 F R D R2 D' B2 U D F U R' L' B2 R D2 F2 B2 L' 
10. 20.82 F' L2 D2 L B2 L' F' B R' D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 
11. 22.44 L D' R' B U F R2 B' U' R' L2 F2 U' L2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' F2 
12. (24.66) F R' D R B2 R D2 B' L' B R2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 R


----------



## Artic (Apr 18, 2014)

21.79, 21.76, 26.52, 24.97, 23.18, (27.96), 23.52, 20.75, 24.77, 23.41, (19.64), 23.26

session avg: 23.39 (σ = 1.71)

All slow solves. I average 20.xx but I'm not making much progress lately. So I'm going to practice slow solving for a while.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 18, 2014)

35.62, 29.28, 26.50, 30.80, 27.34, 30.90, 25.75, DNF(52.96), 29.41, 36.61, 28.07, 28.64 
Average: 30.32


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 19, 2014)

Round 372
(19.02)
(26.55)
22.68
20.81
23.51
21.65
22.98
22.08
22.08 Wait wut?
24.35
24.20
25.93 Ouch. That was aweful for me. Oh while next time I'll do better  Avg - 22.99


----------



## sk8erman41 (Apr 19, 2014)

Not great...
AVG 24.25
Rubik's cube
Apr 19, 2014 3:17:00 PM - 3:25:48 PM

Mean: 24.30
Average: 24.25
Best time: 21.31
Median: 24.00
Worst time: 27.74
Standard deviation: 2.04

Best average of 5: 23.42
1-5 - 22.28 23.99 (21.31) (26.89) 24.00

Best average of 12: 24.25
1-12 - 22.28 23.99 (21.31) 26.89 24.00 22.61 23.74 (27.74) 26.81 26.08 21.93 24.19

1. 22.28 R2 U' F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 F2 R2 U' L B2 D' B' F R U B F' U
2. 23.99 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F R U B2 U' L' D' U F U L2
3. 21.31 B L U2 B U' L2 U L D L' F R2 D' R2 D' R2 L2
4. 26.89 L U2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R' B2 D2 L2 B' R B2 D F R2 F' U L'
5. 24.00 L2 F2 R' F' U' L2 U L U' L D F' R2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B2
6. 22.61 R2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 U F' L2 U' R' U L D F' U' F' U'
7. 23.74 U R U2 B' L' D' L U F2 L2 F2 B2 L D2 L F2 B2 U2 L
8. 27.74 B2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L' D B' F2 D' R2 F L2 D' R2 F2 R
9. 26.81 L2 F R D R2 D' B2 U D F U R' L' B2 R D2 F2 B2 L'
10. 26.08 F' L2 D2 L B2 L' F' B R' D B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2
11. 21.93 L D' R' B U F R2 B' U' R' L2 F2 U' L2 U' D2 R2 F2 U' F2
12. 24.19 F R' D R B2 R D2 B' L' B R2 U2 L2 F2 R U2 D2 R

Somehow I totally missed last round


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 19, 2014)

Finally started using PLL instead of 4 look. And got slower, because I'm not good with recognition yet.

31.25, 23.30, 18.33, 20.79, 22.29, 22.22, 27.09, 22.83, 20.96, 24.22, 23.34, DNF(17.18)

23.83 of 12


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Finally started using PLL instead of 4 look. And got slower, because I'm not good with recognition yet.
> 
> 31.25, 23.30, 18.33, 20.79, 22.29, 22.22, 27.09, 22.83, 20.96, 24.22, 23.34, DNF(17.18)
> 
> 23.83 of 12


4look is still pll bro
just you use the same algs over and over and its not as efficient


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2014)

*Round 372 Results*​

DAoliHVAR	20.65
Mike Hughey	21.46
CoenRox36	22.88
penguinz7	22.99
Artic	23.39
IRNjuggle28	23.83
sk8erman41	24.25
Rocky0701	30.32

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 24, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 373rd round:

B2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R2 D L' D B R2 U B' U2 L B' F2
D' B2 R2 B2 U2 R' U' B' F U' L F U L B' F
L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 L D2 L' F2 U2 B F2 D R F' U2 R
D2 L B2 F2 R U2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 D' F' U L' F' U2
D F U' R' U F' L' D B' D R D2 F2 D2 L' F2 R U2 B2
U2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R D2 L F2 U' F D' L' R2 F' D2 U F L2
B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 B' D2 U B' L' D R' F' L' D B2 D' U'
L F2 L2 R D2 L U2 B2 L B2 U B D' F L' U L' B' D' B
U' L2 D L2 D L2 R2 B2 D L R' F2 D F' L' R2 U B' D
B2 U2 F D2 L2 B F L2 R F2 R D B D2 F' U' L2 B' L2
F2 R' U' L2 D2 L' F L2 B R' F L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B2 D'
L2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 F U R D' B F L' D' F D F2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 21, 2014)

Round 373
21.16
20.08, (28.48), 24.06, 18.27, 20.31, 22.88, 22.29, 19.48, 25.36, (18.23), 18.77, 20.10

Wow, nice average for me. If only it weren't for the few disaster solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 21, 2014)

Schmidt : 22.48 (σ = 1.60)
21.86, 21.15, 22.63, 21.41, 19.84, 23.03, 22.21, 22.68, 25.88, 25.03, 17.75, 24.91


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 21, 2014)

29.86, 35.27, 29.92, 22.54, 23.70, 29.26, DNF(24.14), 25.34, 29.25, 23.45, 33.42, 35.52
Average:29.50


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Apr 23, 2014)

24.92 22.35 26.14 24.17 (20.71) 26.73 32.60 29.21 22.81 29.75 32.75 (39.37)
ao12: 27.14
what I normally average, tough the last solve should've been sub-25, screwed up the T-Perm -_-


----------



## Shortshrimp (Apr 23, 2014)

Round 323

Average: 19.89
20.62, 18.89, 23.61, 18.58, (25.27), 17.22, 19.23, 19.99, 18.33, (15.28), 23.47, 18.94


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2014)

*Round 373 Results*​

Shortshrimp	19.89
Mike Hughey	21.16
Schmidt	22.48
penguinz7	23.00
hiruzan1994	27.14
Rocky0701	29.50

Shortshrimp is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 28, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 374th round:

U2 R2 B2 L' F R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U D
F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U F R2 B' U' L' F2 D' F' L2 D2
L2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 R U' R' D' B F' L' U' F2 U
R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' R U F U' L R2 B F R'
F2 U R F2 B2 R' F' U2 D F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2
D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B D' R' F' U' F D' L F' R D2
B R2 D2 L2 B L B L F L' U L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 D'
B D' L2 F' R' B R F' L F L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D
D' F U2 F R U2 L' F B' D' R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D'
D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R D U F L' R2 U' B' L D2 F
D B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F' R U B R2 F L2 B L R2
L' B R2 B' U2 D2 B R2 D R F2 U2 D2 B R2 B D2 F D2 F2


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2014)

1. 19.84
2. 21.72
3. DNF
4. 25.82
5. 20.49
6. 23.88
7. 25.6
8. (19.74)
9. 22.08
10. 20.79
11. 25.13
12. 24.64
Avg - 23.00 sigh.. I was not using my main though..

Crap I missed it!!! Silly different time zones! sorry Mike.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2014)

penguinz7, I'm assuming you weren't quick enough to have done the most recent round (a whole average of 12 in less than a minute, with a 23 second average - not unless you have a time machine!), so I'm going to include your result in the previous round. It's no problem. I'm not reliable enough to be strict on the cutoffs, so I'm fine with editing it in.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 24, 2014)

Round 374
22.55
23.94, 26.08, 22.21, (18.92), 21.70, 19.03, 20.57, 20.83, 23.27, 23.16, (30.01), 24.74

A bunch of really terrible solves, especially at the end. Silly mistakes, mostly.


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks mike!!!!


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 24, 2014)

round 374

1. 23.52
2. 20.11
3. 19.91
4. 20.78
5. 20.80
6. 23.89
7. 19.05
8. 19.72
9. (25.66)
10. 23.35
11. (17.33)
12. 20.11 Avg - 21.12  Finally a good Ao12!!! Probably my best ao12!


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 24, 2014)

Schmidt : *22.04* (σ = 1.62)
20.02, 21.61, 25.56, 23.36, 25.50, 19.46, 21.68, 21.33, 22.40, 22.96, 20.13, 21.41

at least there were no sup30's


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

Average: 26.89

26.17, 28.04+, 24.54, 23.46, 24.19, 31.05, 27.09, 29.50, 27.99, 26.88, (DNF(28.24)), (18.40)
Almost 3 seconds better than last week, so not sub 20, but i am still happy


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 24, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-24
avg of 12: 20.47

Time List:
1. 18.10 U2 R2 B2 L' F R2 F2 D2 R' B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 R2 D' B2 U D 
2. 22.36 F2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 R2 U F R2 B' U' L' F2 D' F' L2 D2 
3. 20.81 L2 U2 R' D2 R U2 B2 L D2 B2 R U' R' D' B F' L' U' F2 U 
4. 25.25 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 F' R U F U' L R2 B F R' 
5. (16.46) F2 U R F2 B2 R' F' U2 D F R2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 R' B2 
6. 20.66 D' U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B D' R' F' U' F D' L F' R D2 
7. 17.71 B R2 D2 L2 B L B L F L' U L2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U2 D' 
8. 20.12 B D' L2 F' R' B R F' L F L2 F2 L2 U R2 L2 U2 F2 D 
9. 20.66 D' F U2 F R U2 L' F B' D' R2 L2 U R2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' 
10. 20.74 D' R2 U' L2 D' R2 D' U2 B2 R D U F L' R2 U' B' L D2 F 
11. (29.81) D B2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 F' R U B R2 F L2 B L R2 
12. 18.31 L' B R2 B' U2 D2 B R2 D R F2 U2 D2 B R2 B D2 F D2 F2



well i guess i ain't getting sub 20 after a year of cubing
bought my first cube may 2013


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 24, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-24
> avg of 12: 20.47
> 
> Time List:
> ...


You still have a week


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> Schmidt : *22.04* (σ = 1.62)
> 20.02, 21.61, 25.56, 23.36, 25.50, 19.46, 21.68, 21.33, 22.40, 22.96, 20.13, 21.41
> 
> at least there were no sup30's



I had also 22.04  First 12 solves of the day.

Marcel *round 374* 2H


 (18.65) 21.14 23.02 23.32 22.24 (28.36) 19.73 22.10 21.28 24.23 21.75 21.57 = *22.04*


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Apr 26, 2014)

1. (56.15) I still have no clue just how badly I screwed up here
2. 31.16
3. 22.55
4. 27.45
5. (22.02)
6. 29.91 glad that this wasn't above 30  made a huge mistake
7. 26.14
8. 23.53
9. 22.91
10. 31.90
11. 25.33
12. 24.56

avgo12: 26.54
I was really disappointed with myself here especially after have not a single sub-20 while even having 2 pll-skips


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello, this is my first entry here! I recently graduated from the sub-25 race and have been waiting to join here until I was confident of getting a sub-25 first entry. It would be embarrassing to graduate sub-25 then enter a sup-25 to the race to sub-20, no? So off the back of a smooth 22.53 ao50 I thought "hey I'm on form, let's give the race a shot." And here's what happened.

Race to sub-20 - round 374
*Average: 25.03*
26.54, 22.89, 25.11, 25.84, 22.35, (31.05), 24.17, (20.84), 25.12, 27.72, 24.20, 26.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2014)

*Round 374 Results*​

CoenRox36	19.91
DAoliHVAR	20.47
penguinz7	21.12
Schmidt	22.04
MarcelP	22.04
Mike Hughey	22.55
mark49152	25.03
hiruzan1994	26.54
Rocky0701	26.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 1, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 375th round:

U2 L2 F' U D F' L' D' R' F B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U2
F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F D2 R F D R B D F2 L
F2 B2 U2 R F' B' D L' U F2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 F R2 F U2
B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F U' B R F R' D U' B2 L' U
B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L' D' L R B' D2 B2 R2 D L2
B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F' R2 B2 F U2 F' L' D U F' L D
B U' F U2 R' L' B' R2 F2 U F U' B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 F2
D' U2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B' D' L U2 B' F' R' F' U R F2
R2 L F2 R' F D2 F' D B2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 B
F2 R2 U' R D F' D' F2 U' L2 B R L2 U2 F2 B2 R F2 B2 U2
F B' U' R' U2 D F2 L B' U2 R' U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U
L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 D B U' L B D' B D R' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 28, 2014)

Round 375
22.89
25.44, (25.97), 21.45, 24.66, 22.21, 20.90, 22.26, 21.23, (20.62), 24.93, 23.66, 22.18

Wow, terrible start. And no sub-20 solves. Just ugly.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 29, 2014)

Round 375
*Average: 22.98*
22.50, 20.76, 27.06, 21.93, 20.93, 26.03, (19.27), 21.15, (27.65), 23.85, 21.62, 23.99


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 29, 2014)

Round 375 2H

24.79 23.17 19.76 23.69 (18.93) 20.74 19.00 23.74 19.50 (24.80) 22.18 21.09 = *21.77*


----------



## Seryague (Apr 29, 2014)

Round 375:
20,30
19,71
21,71
(16,38)
20,41
17,74
16,97
20,35
25,17
20,80
22,45
(26,11)
Average of 12: 20,561
Single: 16,38


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Apr 29, 2014)

38.42 24.82 24.44 29.00 27.19 28.01 24.28 25.02 27.82 28.03 25.50 24.36
avgo12: 26.41

so annoying that I keep screwing up, not even a single sub-24 -_-


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey mike, am I supposed to not count the best and worst times and give the remaining Avg of 10, or do I just count them all?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> Hey mike, am I supposed to not count the best and worst times and give the remaining Avg of 10, or do I just count them all?


An average of twelve is when you do 12 solves, then take out the fastest solve, and the slowest solve, then average the remaining 10 and that's your average.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 29, 2014)

Round 375
Average: 27.17
25.96 27.93 26.02 28.22 (23.46) 23.94 29.64 29.60 (40.05) 24,95 34.00 27.443


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 29, 2014)

1. 21.12
2. (18.95)
3. 24.1
4. 22.44
5. 22.16
6. 21.73
7. 24.57
8. 22.83
9. 19.29
10. (25.66)
11. 21.98
12. 19.89 Avg - 22.03 Not great, but I'll take it. Also pretty much the first solves I've done in a week..

Thanks Rocky!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Apr 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-4-30
avg of 12: 20.13

Time List:
1. 22.15 U2 L2 F' U D F' L' D' R' F B2 U2 L2 B2 U R2 U R2 B2 U2 
2. 18.84 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U' R2 F D2 R F D R B D F2 L 
3. 18.83 F2 B2 U2 R F' B' D L' U F2 U2 D2 R2 F R2 L2 F R2 F U2 
4. (24.69) B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 D' L2 D F U' B R F R' D U' B2 L' U 
5. 18.56 B' U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B U' L' D' L R B' D2 B2 R2 D L2 
6. 22.91 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 D F' R2 B2 F U2 F' L' D U F' L D 
7. 18.79 D' U2 R2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 B' D' L U2 B' F' R' F' U R F2 
8. 20.72 R2 L F2 R' F D2 F' D B2 R2 U' F' D2 F2 U2 F R2 B 
9. 20.10 F2 R2 U' R D F' D' F2 U' L2 B R L2 U2 F2 B2 R F2 B2 U2 
10. (17.70) F B' U' R' U2 D F2 L B' U2 R' U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U 
11. 20.17 L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F R2 B R2 D B U' L B D' B D R' U2 
12. 20.25 B U' F U2 R' L' B' R2 F2 U F U' B2 D' L2 D F2 D2 F2
GOD DAMN IT IM SO DAMN CLOSE


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 30, 2014)

1.	18.87s	L' U B2 R2 U L U L2 D B R B2 L2 F2 U2 R B2 D' F' U B' U2 B' L B	
2.	20.17s	B D2 F R2 B2 R' F' L2 F2 R' F U F' R D2 R B U' L' B2 U F' U' L' B'	
3.	25.37s	B' U2 B2 U' L2 F' L2 B U2 R2 D' F L' F R' B2 L' U2 B2 L' D B L2 U L2	
4.	21.67s	L2 U' B' U F' U' B' U' F' L D2 F' L2 D F2 D B U2 B L F U R2 D2 F2	
5.	25.03s	R F' L2 D B L' D2 B2 L2 D F R' D B L2 D2 L' F' L2 D' F R' F2 R2 U'	
6.	21.37s	L' D B L B' R F D2 F' R2 F R' B R' U L' B R B L U' F R' D' B2	
7.	20.90s	F' U' B' R' D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 U F' U' R B2 D B' L' F2 U R D' B2 L'	
8.	39.50s	R F' L2 F2 U2 B R B2 U L' F' L2 U2 R B' D R' B' D' L2 F R' F R' U'	
9.	21.53s	B' D' R2 B D' F2 D2 B' D' F2 D' B2 D B2 U L F R' D L' U2 F' U B U	
10.	20.27s	R2 B' R' D B U' F U B' D2 R D R F' U R B' D' F2 D2 B L2 D2 R2 U'	
11.	27.03s	D2 F2 U2 B2 R' U' F2 D L2 U2 L' B' R F2 R2 D' R2 F' D2 L' F L' B U' F'	
12.	19.35s	F2 L2 F' L F' D' B L F D' L2 D' F2 D' B2 U L2 F D' B2 L U' B L' F'

avg: 22.27

Just.Bad


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2014)

*Round 375 Results*​

DAoliHVAR	20.13
CoenRox36	20.33
Seryague	20.56
MarcelP	21.77
penguinz7	22.03
FJT97	22.27
Mike Hughey	22.89
mark49152	22.98
hiruzan1994	26.41
Rocky0701	27.17

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 5, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 376th round:

D R F2 B U' L2 U2 R' L' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 L2
F2 R2 F2 B2 U F' L D2 B R U' D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2
U2 D' F2 D' F' U' F L' D B R' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' F2
F2 L D2 B R2 L U R2 F R F' B R2 L2 B L2 U2 B2
R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F U B F D' B2 L2 R B2 U
D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U' L' D U2 R' B R2 U B2 L
R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L U D F L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' R2
F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R' B' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U L2 B'
F L2 B R2 B' F' U2 R2 F L' B' R2 B' U' B D' F D2 F'
U F2 U2 F R' U' L F' R' F2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2
L F' U' F U2 F D' R2 D' B U2 L B2 L U2 R L B2 R
F' U2 R2 F R' L F' D' F' L2 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 2, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-2
avg of 12: 20.29

Time List:
1. 19.56 D R F2 B U' L2 U2 R' L' D2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 B U2 B D2 L2 
2. (17.22) F2 R2 F2 B2 U F' L D2 B R U' D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 F2 
3. (23.80) U2 D' F2 D' F' U' F L' D B R' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F2 B2 U' F2 
4. 22.06 F2 L D2 B R2 L U R2 F R F' B R2 L2 B L2 U2 B2 
5. 17.82 R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F U B F D' B2 L2 R B2 U 
6. 19.99 D' B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B' U' L' D U2 R' B R2 U B2 L 
7. 21.91 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 F' L U D F L2 D2 B2 U R2 D' R2 
8. 20.23 F2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 F2 R' B' R' U2 F R2 U2 R2 U L2 B' 
9. 20.33 F L2 B R2 B' F' U2 R2 F L' B' R2 B' U' B D' F D2 F' 
10. 20.55 U F2 U2 F R' U' L F' R' F2 U' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 F2 
11. 21.78 L F' U' F U2 F D' R2 D' B U2 L B2 L U2 R L B2 R 
12. 18.68 F' U2 R2 F R' L F' D' F' L2 U' B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## Alishisap (May 2, 2014)

Hello,

Average of 12: 33.12
1. 37.91 
2. 31.42 
3. (26.23) 
4. (41.00) 
5. 32.84 
6. 31.65 
7. 31.04 
8. 36.54 
9. 38.02 
10. 27.84 
11. 35.49 
12. 28.41


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2014)

Round *376* 2H

24.58 23.60 (17.41) (24.92) 22.89 18.84 19.12 21.09 22.71 21.26 19.50 20.90 = *21.45*


----------



## mark49152 (May 2, 2014)

Round 376
*Average: 21.28
*24.02, 22.76, 22.25, 21.21, 19.76, 20.77, (15.34), (25.48), 21.14, 23.16, 16.80, 20.95

Great result for me - PB full-step single of 15.34, and a counting 16!

EDIT: Wow, I beat Marcel!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2014)

Round 376
21.64
22.09, 19.82, (27.61), 23.31, 21.95, 23.30, (18.92), 21.84, 21.02, 19.42, 23.85, 19.84


----------



## penguinz7 (May 2, 2014)

Round 376
1. 20.60
2. 20.31
3. 23.30
4. 19.96
5. 22.92
6. 22.37
7. (19.05)
8. (24.39)
9. 19.09
10. 21.67
11. 20.57
12. 21.36 Avg - 21.22


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2014)

Schmidt : *22.49* (σ = 2.78)
23.46, 18.18, (26.72), 21.36, 23.40, 19.11, (17.69), 26.38, 23.77, 25.53, 24.05, 19.65


----------



## FJT97 (May 3, 2014)

Average of 12: 23.22
1. 22.31 
2. 23.24 
3. 24.85 
4. 23.50 
5. (20.22) 
6. 21.05 
7. 23.70 
8. (28.39) 
9. 21.53 
10. 28.01 
11. 21.82 
12. 22.15


----------



## Logiqx (May 3, 2014)

Round 376. My first week... 

Average: 25.20
Standard deviation: 1.65

22.63 (21.94) 26.47 26.39 25.91 25.14 23.71 24.99 25.44 26.35 (28.08) 25.00

PB standard deviation (6.6%)


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2014)

*Round 376 Results*​

DAoliHVAR	20.29
penguinz7	21.22
mark49152	21.28
MarcelP	21.45
Mike Hughey	21.64
Schmidt	22.49
FJT97	23.22
Logiqx	25.2
Alishisap	33.12

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 8, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 377th round:

B2 D2 U' L2 U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' F U2 R B2 D F2 U' F' U2 B'
F R' U' R D F' R B U' L2 U2 F2 R2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 U2
B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 B D2 U' L2 U' R' F D U' B2 L D
L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' R B L' U2 F' R2 D' F' D U' L'
F2 D F2 R2 U B2 D R2 B2 F2 U B' R2 F U2 R' F' U L2 D
B2 D L2 D F2 L2 D B2 U' B2 U' B L U B' D' L2 R2 B2
L2 B2 L2 B' U2 B' L2 B L2 F' L' U F2 L' D2 F2 U' F D2
U L' U' L' U' B' U' L' B U' B U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' R2 L2
F2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B R B2 U R2 D' L' B' R2 U2 R2
B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R B U2 B L2 F2 D L' B' D U R'
D F2 B U' R2 D2 R2 U2 F' R' D B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 D' L2 D B2
B2 U B D2 R L B' L B L2 U2 F' R2 D2 F2 B' R2 F L2


----------



## Seryague (May 6, 2014)

1. 19,02
2. 20,60
3. 20,65
4. (26,77)
5. (17.21)
6. 18,59
7. 20,39
8. 21,48
9. 18,97
10. 21,35
11. 19,30
12. 18,96

Average of 12: 19,931


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 6, 2014)

Average: 26.79
34.72, 30.58, 19.94, 21.62, 29.23, 25.10, 25.26, 27.62, 29.13, 22.94, 32.44, 23.94


----------



## Alishisap (May 7, 2014)

Hello,

32.76, 41.69, 30.98, (24.87), 28.58, 34.39, 37.15, (45.23), 31.30, 33.01, 37.01, 32.95 = *33.98*


----------



## Logiqx (May 7, 2014)

Round 377.

Average: 24.31
Standard deviation: 2.95

26.14 (29.61) (19.25) 24.00 21.96 25.94 20.54 24.09 22.15 27.20 25.60 25.46


----------



## penguinz7 (May 8, 2014)

1. 21.00
2. 24.29
3. 21.62
4. 22.65
5. (18.49)
6. 21.06 
7. 20.19
8. 22.72
9. (DNF)
10. 23.04
11. 22.04
12. 22.60 Avg - 22.12 Meh.. Didn't warm up. Consistent at least..


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

Round 377
21.82
23.97, 21.17, 19.77, (16.84), (25.16), 23.60, 20.28, 24.98, 22.55, 20.74, 21.16, 19.98


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

*Round 377 Results*​

Seryague	19.93
CoenRox36	20.53
Mike Hughey	21.82
penguinz7	22.12
Logiqx	24.31
Rocky0701	26.79
Alishisap	33.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 12, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 378th round:

B2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 R D L F' L' F2 R U' L' B'
B2 U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 F' U B' F2 L F2 R U B' L' B
F D2 F2 U2 B L2 B L' B R' B2 U2 F' D' L2 R F2 D'
U2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R' D' F D' U2 F' U2
D2 U2 B D2 B' F' U2 R2 D2 R U B2 U' L R2 D U F U
U B' D' B2 U' F B' L F D L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R D2
B L B U2 D2 L2 U' B' L U2 F2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 L2 F2
D L' D' F' U' L U' D2 R' U B' U2 F' R2 F' U2 B' U2 D2
U B L D' R L2 F' D2 L F2 R F' R2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 D2
D L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U' B2 L' D' R' D F D2 B' L2 B2
R2 B R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F L' F L R D' R' D L2 B' F U'
R L F U' F U2 R F2 B D2 R L2 F2 U F2 B2 L2 D R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2014)

Round 378
22.26
23.80, 24.01, 22.60, 22.23, 19.03, 20.68, 23.69, 25.68, (18.66), 21.23, 19.60, (28.27)

Some terrible solves in there.


----------



## Seryague (May 10, 2014)

1. 20,40
2. (16,34)
3. 20,28
4. 19,78 
5. 18,77
6. 22,20
7. 18,79
8. 18,01 
9. 18,21
10. 19,97
11. (22,62)
12. 21,81

Average: 19,82 

Yuuup


----------



## Schmidt (May 10, 2014)

Schmidt : 21.92 (σ=1.44)


(34.77), 22.77, 24.78, 23.55, 23.06, 21.77, 21.43, 21.90, 19.77, 19.66, 20.46, (15.83)

The good times came too late! Ended with a 19.96(σ=0.27) ao5


----------



## penguinz7 (May 11, 2014)

1. 19.92
2. 22.23
3. 22.85
4. 21.5
5. 21.09
6. 22.75
7. 21.55
8. (24.25)
9. 21.8
10. 20.32
11. 22.27
12. (18.9) Avg 21.63 hmmm.. not terrible considering I have barely been practicing


----------



## Logiqx (May 12, 2014)

Round 378

Average of 12: 23.43, Standard deviation: 2.64

(30.95) 21.26 26.71 23.55 (21.04) 23.98 21.18 23.18 23.80 24.84 23.22 22.57

Edit: Surprised to get an Ao12 this close to my PB. I haven't cubed since my last race attempt 3 days ago!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2014)

*Round 378 Results*​

CoenRox36	18.09
Seryague	19.82
penguinz7	21.63
Schmidt	21.92
Mike Hughey	22.26
Logiqx	23.43

Seryague is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 15, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 379th round:

B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D F2 D' L2 U' B' F' R' U' B2
D L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D B2 F' L' U B L' R F'
F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U' R B' R' U' R F D R2 U B2
D B2 L2 D L2 D2 U R2 D' L D2 B D' R' F D F2 D' U2 B2
B2 D F' R B2 L F2 U2 B U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 D B2
F D' B' R2 B2 L D B' R L B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2
L2 U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R' D B2 L B R' F U' R2 U' F2
R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L U' B2 L F L2 B2 D2 B R' D
F R U2 F R2 L B' U' F' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2
B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' F R B U R D L2 F U2 L'
U F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' U' F2 D2 L' B' F L F2 R2 B
U' R' L U' R' U2 L' F' U2 F L' U' F2 D' B2 U F2 B2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2014)

Round 379
21.09
22.95, 18.52, 20.28, (DNF), 22.18, 20.06, (18.20), 19.77, 24.42, 20.68, 20.85, 21.14

Nice average for me! DNF was me messing up a PLL and not realizing it until it was done.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 12, 2014)

*Avg - 20.7* Yay!
1. 22.32
2. 18.62
3. 21.52
4. 21.48
5. (15.91)
6. 19.04
7. 21.2
8. 21.89
9. 19.82
10. 18.81
11. (23.17)
12. 22.26 I'm very happy with this Avg


----------



## Seryague (May 13, 2014)

1. 19,50
2. 18,51
3. 19,70
4. 21,45
5. 18,47
6. (24,86)
7. 19,30
8. 20,66
9. 20,18
10. (17,65)
11. 19,78
12. 18,20

Average of 12: 19,575

I think I am graduated


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2014)

Round *379*


20.88 22.34 20.90 22.28 21.17 21.68 (25.03) 19.75 24.44 21.84 21.63 (17.91) = *21.69*


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 14, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.80

Time List:
1. 19.02 B2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 R D F2 D' L2 U' B' F' R' U' B2 
2. 18.66 D L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B' F2 D B2 F' L' U B L' R F' 
3. 18.34 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 U' R B' R' U' R F D R2 U B2 
4. 17.78 B2 D F' R B2 L F2 U2 B U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 U2 D B2 
5. 23.04 F D' B' R2 B2 L D B' R L B2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 
6. (27.93) L2 U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 R' B2 U2 R' D B2 L B R' F U' R2 U' F2 
7. 22.63 R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 L U' B2 L F L2 B2 D2 B R' D 
8. 22.27 F R U2 F R2 L B' U' F' L2 F' L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R' F2 
9. 18.43 B' D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F' D2 F2 L' F R B U R D L2 F U2 L' 
10. 19.01 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' U2 L2 F2 L' U' F2 D2 L' B' F L F2 R2 B 
11. 18.81 U' R' L U' R' U2 L' F' U2 F L' U' F2 D' B2 U F2 B2 L2 
12. (17.72) D B2 L2 D L2 D2 U R2 D' L D2 B D' R' F D F2 D' U2 B2

I HAVE BEEN THROUGH HELL BUT I HAVE COME OUT A VICTOR
2 weeks to go lol


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 15, 2014)

Average of 12: 19.40

17.25, 18.88, 19.68, 19.96, 20.86, 20.61, 21.49, 18.19, 19.60, 17.72, 21.21, 16.19


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2014)

*Round 379 Results*​

CoenRox36	18.25
IRNjuggle28	19.40
Seryague	19.58
DAoliHVAR	19.80
penguinz7	20.70
Mike Hughey	21.09
MarcelP	21.69

Congratulations to Seryague, who graduates this round!

CoenRox36 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 19, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 380th round:

F U' R' D L' F U D2 L' B D2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2
R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F U' R' F2 U B2 F' D2 U' B' F'
F2 D' L2 U' D2 R' D' B' R D2 B D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B
F2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' R' D' L D2 U2 R2 F R2 D' U' B
R B U D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 F' B2
F' U' F2 D2 L U2 L U B' D B U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2
B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L U' B U' R' B2 L'
L' F B' U D2 F2 D L2 U2 B D L B2 R B2 D2 B2
U' D' B' R' B2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' F' L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B
D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D B R2 B L B' F' U2 F2 L2 U'
U' R2 F2 U F U2 D' R' U L F2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2 D2 F L2
R' L' D' R U F R2 U L D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2014)

Round 380
21.67
23.31, 20.38, 26.01, 19.85, 19.41, 19.49, (19.12), 27.12, 19.83, 19.45, (29.34), 21.89

Six sub-20 solves, but the bad ones were truly awful.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 15, 2014)

1. 21.91
2. 22.91
3. 20.95
4. 22.87
5. 21.08
6. 22.71
7. (24.78)
8. 20.69
9. 19.42
10. (18.89)
11. 20.80
12. 20.68 Avg - 21.4 Wish I had more sub-20's..


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 16, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.53

Time List:
1. 16.74 F U' R' D L' F U D2 L' B D2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L' D2 R2 
2. 22.03 R2 F2 U L2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 F U' R' F2 U B2 F' D2 U' B' F' 
3. 19.41 F2 D' L2 U' D2 R' D' B' R D2 B D2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 B 
4. 20.42 F2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' R' D' L D2 U2 R2 F R2 D' U' B 
5. 20.41 R B U D2 L2 B' D2 F R2 U' R2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 F' B2 
6. 17.28 F' U' F2 D2 L U2 L U B' D B U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 
7. (16.52) B2 U2 F' R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 L2 F2 L U' B U' R' B2 L' 
8. 19.88 L' F B' U D2 F2 D L2 U2 B D L B2 R B2 D2 B2 
9. 22.10 U' D' B' R' B2 D L' F' R2 F2 U' F' L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 B 
10. 17.13 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D B R2 B L B' F' U2 F2 L2 U' 
11. (22.99) U' R2 F2 U F U2 D' R' U L F2 B R2 B D2 L2 U2 D2 F L2 
12. 19.93 R' L' D' R U F R2 U L D F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 L2 F2


----------



## Schmidt (May 18, 2014)

Schmidt : *21.02* (σ = 2.31)
19.34, 22.05, 24.21, 18.68, 19.88, 21.61, 20.18, (25.72), (18.46), 20.19, 25.46, 18.61

best one in a while!


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2014)

Round *380*


20.32 (17.80) 19.15 23.23 20.46 (24.28) 23.25 21.87 23.39 23.07 20.64 21.63 = *21.70*


----------



## FailCuber (May 19, 2014)

Round 380

I will join. 20.85, 26.89, 19.08, 18.86, 25.68, 22.06, 23.83, 21.33, 21.77, 21.88, 24.33, 33.85 = average : 22.77.

The last one. LOL


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2014)

*Round 380 Results*​

CoenRox36	19.06
DAoliHVAR	19.53
Schmidt	21.02
penguinz7	21.40
Mike Hughey	21.67
MarcelP	21.70
FailCuber	22.77

Congratulations to CoenRox36, who graduates this round!

DAoliHVAR is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 22, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 381st round:

B' R D' L' B' R U R2 F L' U B2 U2 B' L2 F B2 D2 F'
F2 U2 L' D2 L2 R' D2 R2 B R F L2 B2 D2 B' U L R D
B2 R2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 L2 D B U F' R' B2 R' F2 D F2 D2
R2 F U' B' D2 B2 L F' R F U2 R2 D' L2 F2 U F2 U B2 R2
B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' F' R' B D' R U' B L D' L' B'
U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 R U' F' D L' F2 R2 D' F2 R2
U2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B F' R' F2 D B' U F D R2 B' R D
R2 U D2 R2 U F2 R L' D L' F' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F' U2
R' U' D2 L' F' R2 D R' L' F R' B2 D2 B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 F
F2 D2 L' R B2 L F2 R' U' F2 U' L' D' U' F' L2 D R' F
D2 F2 R' B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' B' F' D R D' B' U' L D F
F2 R2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 R F D2 U' B2 R' D2 L' B2 D' L


----------



## FailCuber (May 20, 2014)

19.05, 20.73, 26.92, 17.35, 33.05, 18.95, 21.40, 24.93, 21.04, 18.19, 29.65, 21.84 =22.27 exactlly 0.5 sweconds faster then the last one.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 20, 2014)

Round 381
22.36
23.16, 24.78, 23.30, 22.00, 19.81, 22.24, 21.14, 19.74, 24.21, 23.24, (26.36), (18.05)

My worst average in quite a while.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 20, 2014)

1. 24.22
2. 19.88
3. 23.4
4. 19.08
5. 20.81
6. 18.92
7. 19.32
8. (24.46)
9. 18.52
10. 18.21
11. 20.81
12. (17.37) Avg - 20.32  Lots of good solves but a few bad ones. I'm getting there


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 21, 2014)

19.28, 16.55, 33.59, 19.48, 20.09, 17.64, 17.64, 17.37, 19.75, 20.26, 16.39, 23.76

19.18 AO12

Includes one giant fail where I screwed up an R perm and had to redo stuff, and a timer fail. I didn't inspect for too long or anything, but the timer didn't start. Apparently I didn't do a good enough job of hitting the space bar. And I'm ashamed to admit that I redid that scramble. The redo turned out to be my best time, but I don't think that's because I redid it. Even though the timer failed, I could feel that it was a fast solve the first time through as well. It was easily sub 20. The solve that was redone (the 11th solve, 16.39) would've had to be over 24 seconds for the average to not be sub 20, and it wasn't even close to 24 the first time I did it. So, I guess I'll just let Mike decide whether to count this average or not. Wasn't intending to cheat by redoing the solve.

Also, I forgot to do the average last week, but the average before this was also but 20. Do the 3 consecutive sub 20 averages have to be consecutive weeks? Or just consecutive attempts?


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2014)

Round *381*

20.24 20.84 (18.09) (23.33) 18.19 20.47 21.62 21.81 19.69 21.62 22.05 20.50 = *20.70* //Oh yeah.. getting there..


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 21, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> 19.28, 16.55, 33.59, 19.48, 20.09, 17.64, 17.64, 17.37, 19.75, 20.26, 16.39, 23.76
> 
> 19.18 AO12
> 
> ...



I'll let you decide whether or not you want it to count. If you want it to count, it will count. If you do not edit out these results, I will assume you want it to count and will count it.

And as for graduation, that is based entirely on your most recent 3 averages posted here, no matter how much time is between them. I do not consider the amount of time between your attempts. So if you have one attempt 6 months ago, another last week, and a third this week, and all are sub-20, and you did not enter any results in between those three attempts, you are considered to have graduated.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2014)

*Round 381 Results*​

IRNjuggle28	19.18
penguinz7	20.32
MarcelP	20.70
FailCuber	22.27
Mike Hughey	22.36

IRNjuggle28 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 26, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 382nd round:

D' R2 U' L D F' L' D R2 U F2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 F D2
F2 R' F' U' F' B D R2 F2 B U' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 R
L2 F' R U' R' U B L2 U' D' L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2
B R U2 F L U L B2 U' F U L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2
L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R U' F D2 B2 L R2 D2 R
B' F' L2 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 L' B2 U F U2 B2 R D L' R2 B
R2 U' R' L2 D2 F' D F' U' L D' B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2
R2 D U B2 L2 R2 D R' F R' U2 R U' R2 B2 L' D U F'
B2 D R2 B' D' L F2 R' F' U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D L2
R D F' B U R2 F L F' D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2
F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U' F R' D2 U B F L F R
L' D2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 U' B D2 L F' D' U' L2 R' B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2014)

Round 382
23.29
(17.09), 23.50, (32.09), 21.62, 21.12, 23.41, 22.53, 27.52, 20.24, 25.16, 28.40, 19.35

How is it possible for this to be so bad? Earlier this week for the Weekly Competition I got a sub-20 avg of 5, where all 5 solves were sub-20. And now this. Ugh.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 22, 2014)

hello,I realise i haven't been entering in these weeks,i have a lot of work in school and no time for cubing
if i get sub 20 when i am able to join back,will it count as 3 weeks in a row?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> hello,I realise i haven't been entering in these weeks,i have a lot of work in school and no time for cubing
> if i get sub 20 when i am able to join back,will it count as 3 weeks in a row?



Yes, if your next entry here is sub-20 (whenever you next compete), you will have graduated.


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 22, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-22
avg of 12: 20.34

Time List:
1. 19.06 D' R2 U' L D F' L' D R2 U F2 B U2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 F D2 
2. 23.86 F2 R' F' U' F' B D R2 F2 B U' L' F2 D2 R2 U2 L F2 R 
3. (16.31) L2 F' R U' R' U B L2 U' D' L2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 
4. (24.18) B R U2 F L U L B2 U' F U L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 F2 
5. 17.83 L2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' R U' F D2 B2 L R2 D2 R 
6. 22.04 B' F' L2 U2 B D2 B L2 U2 L' B2 U F U2 B2 R D L' R2 B 
7. 19.97 R2 U' R' L2 D2 F' D F' U' L D' B2 D2 R' U2 R D2 L' F2 
8. 23.92 R2 D U B2 L2 R2 D R' F R' U2 R U' R2 B2 L' D U F' 
9. 19.55 B2 D R2 B' D' L F2 R' F' U R2 D' R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 
10. 20.41 R D F' B U R2 F L F' D F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F U2 L2 
11. 18.44 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 L' U' F R' D2 U B F L F R 
12. 18.33 L' D2 U2 L F2 L2 F2 U2 R D2 U' B D2 L F' D' U' L2 R' B2
damn


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (May 23, 2014)

DNF, 28.33, 24.90, 20.60, 22.79, 19.40, 19.84, 20.95, 27.07, 26.92, 21.65, 25.01

23.91 avg 12 20.46 avg 5


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 23, 2014)

My gosh, this was bad. I think this is how I know I'm getting close to a sub 20 global average: I got a sub 20 fail average. And I'm glad we're using average of 12, because the mean of 12 wasn't sub 20. Lol. On the first solve, I was lured in by the cross on D, which looks good at first glance but is actually hard to one look. 

29.90, 20.07, 20.44, 16.76, 20.25, 18.89, 16.83, 20.56, 18.76, 21.34, 20.79, 21.27 = 19.92 AO12


----------



## FailCuber (May 23, 2014)

20.50, 17.84, 21.22+, 19.90, 21.53, 21.29, 19.81, 23.65, 20.02, 26.54, 22.61, 28.87 avg 21.71
Very nice! I used a Rubik's brand cube but i got a good one.


----------



## penguinz7 (May 25, 2014)

1. 21.45
2. 23.68
3. 20.02
4. 19.05
5. (18.66)
6. 18.88
7. 20.17
8. (24.24)
9. 21.05
10. 19.72
11. 20.23
12. 22.48 Avg - 20.67 Bit of a bad start, Some pretty good stuff in the middle and then some bad stuff at the end. Whatever. Still not too bad for me..


----------



## Cubeologist (May 25, 2014)

Race to sub20 a10o12: 25.29

1. 27.42
2. 25.96
3. 23.71
4. 29.05
5. 22.93
6. 26.81
7. 21.70
8. 29.25
9. 27.78
10. 21.80
11. 24.98
12. 22.46

So I realize that these times are not even close to putting me at sub20, but I am hopefully going to be consistently sub25 in the next week or so and I thought I would go ahead and start doing these scrambles as well. Something to keep my busy and another goal is never bad. I have been hovering around 25 second average for about a week now.


----------



## notfeliks (May 25, 2014)

alumni
average: 18.47
20.18, 18.70, (13.48), 18.21, 18.14, (25.39), 20.42, 18.08, 14.77, 19.21, 19.87, 19.85

Trying to get a pure sub-20 average here.


----------



## MarcelP (May 26, 2014)

Round 382:

(17.26) 23.54 21.38 20.34 23.89 20.21 22.49 22.97 (27.19) 22.76 21.91 18.86 = *21.84*


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2014)

*Round 382 Results*​

IRNjuggle28	19.92
DAoliHVAR	20.34
penguinz7	20.67
FailCuber	21.71
MarcelP	21.84
Mike Hughey	23.29
ComputerGuy365	23.91
dsbias	25.29

Congratulations to IRNjuggle28, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

notfeliks	18.47

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 29, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 383rd round:

F L2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 B U' R' B2 L' D' B2 D R' F' U' R2
L2 R' B2 R D2 L' B2 D2 F2 R2 B R' U B' U B D L2 B' L
L' B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 B2 D F R2 D2 U R' F' U2 B U2 F2
L2 D2 B' U2 B L2 B' F2 D2 L U2 R' B U' B' R' B' L D2
F R F D' R' U' B2 U B2 R2 F' R2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 L2
R' D2 R B2 L2 F2 R B2 L D R B' D' F U2 F2 U F2 U
B' R U D' F' B U' R2 D R B2 D R2 U2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U'
L2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' B' D B U F D L' R' D B F2
R' D2 B L' F D' R2 U' B2 L' B D2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 U'
F2 L F2 D' F2 U' B' L F R2 L' F2 B2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2
R2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 R U' L' B' D2 R2 F U'
R' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R U2 F' U B2 L2 U2 F U' L2 U2 R2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2014)

Round 383
21.29
20.08, 19.92, 20.81, (19.08), 20.53, (25.00), 24.38, 19.76, 22.58, 20.44, 24.96, 19.39


----------



## Logiqx (May 27, 2014)

Round 383. Weird evening! I was averaging sub-24 earlier then slumped to sup-29 after eating and drinking.

I decided to try my old Zhanchi which I haven't used in months and I was instantly sub-24 again!

Anyway... average 23.86

23.18 25.65 23.22 22.82 25.78 23.19 (21.32) 22.60 26.28 23.29 (28.10) 22.61


----------



## penguinz7 (May 27, 2014)

1. 18.76
2. 20.52
3. (DNF)
4. 21.42
5. 22
6. 21.41
7. 19.25
8. 22.75
9. 19.06
10. (18.49)
11. 21.28
12. 21.3 Avg - 20.78


----------



## FailCuber (May 28, 2014)

17.18, 18.32, 19.52, 22.62, 22.02, 19.03, 23.10, 23.77, 20.79, 21.12, 22.37, 19.24
Nice! My PB Average of 12!!


----------



## penguinz7 (May 28, 2014)

So uhh... What is the average? 


FailCuber said:


> 17.18, 18.32, 19.52, 22.62, 22.02, 19.03, 23.10, 23.77, 20.79, 21.12, 22.37, 19.24
> Nice! My PB Average of 12!!


----------



## Logiqx (May 28, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> So uhh... What is the average?



20.81


----------



## MarcelP (May 28, 2014)

Round *383*

21.98 22.11 22.09 21.69 (25.80) 20.46 21.61 22.06 22.49 25.25 (19.07) 23.71 = *22.35* // Bleh


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2014)

*Round 383 Results*​

penguinz7	20.78
FailCuber	20.81
Mike Hughey	21.29
MarcelP	22.35
Logiqx	23.86

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 2, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 384th round:

U F' B U F' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B U2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L B2
D2 U R2 D2 U F2 D U L B U' F' L2 R' B U2 B2 R' D' R
B2 D L2 D' R' F2 D R' L B R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2
F2 L B' U' B2 R' F2 B' L D' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F
B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L B L2 F' L2 U' F' D L B' L' R
F2 R' F B' U R2 B U R' B R L' U2 L B2 L' F2 U2
B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' U' B L D R' D' R B' D2
L2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F D U' B2 R F'
L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F U' F2 D R2 F R' D L F U2
L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F L U L D' F' L2 U2 R D L
F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B F U' B D' L R2 U' L' R B R'
R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D' F' U F2 L' D2 U F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2014)

Round 384
21.49
(25.42), 21.94, 22.19, 21.68, 20.50, 21.29, 24.06, 19.33, 22.22, 21.92, 19.80, (18.34)

Bad first half, better second half.


----------



## Cubeologist (May 30, 2014)

Round 384
*26.23*
24.82, 24.1, 23.82, (33.51), 26.64, (21.13), 31.39, 30.93, 23.64+, 23.78, 27.6, 25.55

Counting two times over 30, and no sub 20's, rough day.


----------



## David10000 (May 31, 2014)

*Round 384*
19.73, 24.47, 20.81, 16.17 (New PB!), 20.35, 20.73, 22.02, 19.56, 17.84, 25.84, 22.09, 22.23
*Average=20.99*


----------



## DAoliHVAR (May 31, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.25

Time List:
1. (16.20) U F' B U F' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B U2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L B2 
2. 20.96 D2 U R2 D2 U F2 D U L B U' F' L2 R' B U2 B2 R' D' R 
3. 18.94 B2 D L2 D' R' F2 D R' L B R2 L' D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 
4. 20.98 F2 L B' U' B2 R' F2 B' L D' L2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 F D2 F 
5. 18.39 B2 L B2 U2 L2 D2 L' F2 L B L2 F' L2 U' F' D L B' L' R 
6. 19.16 F2 R' F B' U R2 B U R' B R L' U2 L B2 L' F2 U2 
7. 18.06 B' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B' U' B L D R' D' R B' D2 
8. 18.19 L2 B D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 F D U' B2 R F' 
9. 20.21 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D F U' F2 D R2 F R' D L F U2 
10. 18.67 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F L U L D' F' L2 U2 R D L 
11. (22.03) F2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 D B F U' B D' L R2 U' L' R B R' 
12. 18.91 R2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 L' F2 D' F' U F2 L' D2 U F'


----------



## David10000 (May 31, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> avg of 12: 19.25
> 
> Time List:
> 1. (16.20) U F' B U F' R2 B2 U' B2 U' B U2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L B2
> ...


What are you even doing here?


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

Round 384
20.43, 25.28, 16.32, 17.78, 25.46, 23.65, 17.73, 21.53, 23.53, 35.73, 21.28, 20.03 = AVG 21.67
No bad not good just my average.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 1, 2014)

Round *384*



(24.81) 23.29 24.68 24.64 21.31 22.46 20.08 21.95 20.27 (19.16) 24.57 21.55 = *22.48*// Bleh again


----------



## PJKCuber (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry, but can I enter now even if I'm around 33 seconds? Where can I find the scrambles?


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jun 1, 2014)

David10000 said:


> What are you even doing here?


trying to graduate maybe?


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 1, 2014)

1. 20.31
2. (22.89)
3. 18.06
4. 19.17
5. (17.14)
6. 20.03
7. 19.36
8. 21.5
9. 19.9
10. 21.61
11. 20.29
12. 21.41 Avg - 20.16  To be honest I was a little bit disappointed, I was averaging sub-20 until the last three solves, but whatever. Still good for me anyway.  Honestly, I think I actually am sub-20. The last Ao100 I did I got 19.45. I am excited for the next few rounds.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 2, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Sorry, but can I enter now even if I'm around 33 seconds? Where can I find the scrambles?



Yeah I am basically a 25 second solver, on a good day, and I am doing these scrambles. If you just scroll back through the thread, you will see the scrambles with a large number over them indicating the round. They are always easy to notice. I think this one is 384. Something I would also recommend is the race to sub 30/25 thread. Once you graduate from them then you are better prepared for this one. But I do both because I like to put myself under some pressure.


----------



## ONikolay (Jun 2, 2014)

Round 384: *13.72*



Spoiler: Times: 



12:	00:11.66	x
11:	00:13.84	x
10:	00:13.93	x
9:	00:13.26	x
8:	00:17.34	x
7:	00:10.98	x
6:	00:14.28	x
5:	00:13.05	x
4:	00:14.04	x
3:	00:12.73	x
2:	00:12.63	x
1:	00:16.91	x



Hi! 
I was here last time with the result of 14.04 (03-28-2014)
So, 2 mounths and I have -0.30. I'm so slow


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 2, 2014)

ONikolay said:


> Round 384: *13.72*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why are you here? You are already more then 7 seconds faster then sub 20


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 3, 2014)

Round 384:

Average of 12: *24.12*
1-12 - 23.10 24.99 22.44 24.39 (20.68) 24.46 23.91 23.66 25.80 (27.24) 25.28 23.12

Stdev 1.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> Why are you here? You are already more then 7 seconds faster then sub 20



It's really okay - he'll be classified as an alumnus. All are welcome here, fast or slow, as long as you can solve a cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2014)

*Round 384 Results*​

DAoliHVAR	19.25
penguinz7	20.16
Mike Hughey	21.49
FailCuber	21.67
MarcelP	22.48
Logiqx	24.12
dsbias	26.23

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	13.72

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 5, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 385th round:

L2 D2 B R2 F' U2 F D2 B' R2 B2 U' L F' U2 B L D' L R' F
R L' B L U R' U' B' L' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B'
F' R2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 U2 L' R' D2 B' U' B2 D2 R2 F U2 R
D2 B2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' U' R U2 L D2 U2 L F R'
D B2 D U2 L2 D F2 R2 U' R' D' L2 U B L' R F' L2 R D2
D2 U F2 L2 U' F2 L2 U L2 B' L B' F D' B2 U' F2 L' F'
R' F2 R L F2 U F D' B U' L F2 U2 L' F2 D2 R' L2 D2 L
D U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F' L F2 R' B' D' U2 F U R B
L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B D' R F' L' B' U D R2 B2 U' R2 F2 U
U2 D B' U F2 R2 U' D F' D' R L2 B2 R F2 L D2 L U2
U F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U' F' U2 L2 B2 R U L B2 D2 F' D2 R'
F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 F' D R' D' L2 D' U2 L' U' F2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2014)

Round 385
21.99
19.11, 19.16, 22.72, (17.32), (26.84), 20.67, 23.28, 23.10, 26.75, 20.87, 24.39, 19.80


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 3, 2014)

Round* 385*


22.68 22.99 (17.76) 21.29 (23.87) 20.84 20.11 20.32 23.39 21.89 22.43 20.89 = *21.68*


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 3, 2014)

Round 385.

Average of 12: *24.01*

22.74 21.57 26.95 24.21 26.59 25.64 21.94 (21.35) 23.32 22.99 24.12 (28.93)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 3, 2014)

1. 18.03
2. 23.13
3. 17.39
4. 19.95
5. 20.65
6. (24.19)
7. 18.85
8. 18.05 
9. (15.2)
10. 23.35
11. 20.33
12. 22.9 Avg - 20.25 I had it until the last solve, then I panicked. So many bad crosses..


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 4, 2014)

Round 385

16.28, 18.33, 18.35, 18.94, 18.73, 20.53, 23.95, 19.61, 20.43, 26.84, 22.25, 24.57 = *20.57*

I did realy good at start but I got worse and worse.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2014)

*Round 385 Results*​

penguinz7	20.25
FailCuber	20.57
MarcelP	21.68
Mike Hughey	21.99
Logiqx	24.01

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 9, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 386th round:

R2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R' F D2 L' U' L' U F U
F U' L2 B R' B' D B D' L B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2
U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R D' L R2 B' L2 D' F2 R2 U'
D R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' R U F' D2 L2 R2 U' B' R U' R'
F2 B D2 R2 L' F2 U' R2 F D2 R' L' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2
L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 R U2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 D' L' D
R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 R' B' L' R B2 U F' D' U R' D' F'
R2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F D B2 R' D U2 B2 R
L' B L' F' U B' U D L B' U' B' R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B
F2 L F D' L B R U B2 R U2 F U2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 F' L2 B
L U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D B L2 B2 D F U' R2 D' U2 L'
D2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 U' B2 R' D L B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2014)

Round 386
20.64
19.21, 19.64, 19.21, 21.81, 22.34, (17.26), 22.32, 21.24, 21.35, 20.54, 19.06, (23.69)

Very nice - my best in ages - but still so far from sub-20.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 6, 2014)

1. 19.14
2. (DNF)
3. 19.11
4. 22.07
5. 22.86
6. (16.32)
7. 23.71
8. 18.9
9. 19.34
10. 17.91
11. 19.64
12. 20.54 Avg - 20.32


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 6, 2014)

22.90, 16.70, 20.13, 20.36, 29.56, 20.64, 21.99, 22.81, 24.48, 16.24, 23.67, 23.29 = 21.69


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jun 6, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.29

Time List:
1. 18.03 R2 D F2 D' U' R2 F2 D F2 U' R' F D2 L' U' L' U F U 
2. (24.57) F U' L2 B R' B' D B D' L B2 D' L2 F2 U' B2 U R2 U2 R2 
3. 17.23 U' F2 D' R2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' U2 R D' L R2 B' L2 D' F2 R2 U' 
4. 18.47 D R2 D' U2 B2 D2 U' R U F' D2 L2 R2 U' B' R U' R' 
5. 16.75 F2 B D2 R2 L' F2 U' R2 F D2 R' L' B2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 
6. 18.21 L2 F' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 U2 R U2 R2 F' D2 U' R2 D' L' D 
7. 22.89 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 R' B' L' R B2 U F' D' U R' D' F' 
8. 17.78 R2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F D B2 R' D U2 B2 R 
9. 22.37 L' B L' F' U B' U D L B' U' B' R2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B 
10. (14.62) F2 L F D' L B R U B2 R U2 F U2 F2 B R2 L2 D2 F' L2 B 
11. 23.64 L U2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D B L2 B2 D F U' R2 D' U2 L' 
12. 17.59 D2 F L2 U2 L2 R2 B D2 B2 U' B2 R' D L B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 6, 2014)

Round *386*



22.55 (26.37) 21.30 25.03 20.92 23.57 22.56 20.11 (19.94) 25.60 23.76 24.02 = *22.94* // ouch, only one sub 20


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 6, 2014)

Round 386 - *22.57*

PB Ao12 earlier today and this is my best race attempt so far. 

I even beat Marcel but then again he's injured at the moment!

Best average of 12: 22.57
1-12 - 19.76 24.11 21.49 (25.42) 22.24 23.33 21.96 24.91 23.46 23.13 21.32 (19.67)

Just for comparison...

Best average of 5: 22.51
3-7 - (21.49) (25.42) 22.24 23.33 21.96


----------



## David10000 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Round 386
Average of 12- 19.13*
15.03 (New PB), 21.51, 18.07, 18.51, 19.09, 19.75, 16.63, 21.74, 17.95, 21.31, 18.00, 20.43


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 6, 2014)

*26.23*

26.31, 28.79, (36.24), 21.59, (20.97), 27.12, 21.09, 26.46, 28.17, 26.93, 29.65, 26.24

About a second slower than my average right now. But still I am getting more 20s and 21s than I used to. So that is good. Bringing up there rear again this round I would say haha.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 7, 2014)

Schmidt : *20.96* (SD=1.96)
(24.50), 18.15, 20.56, 20.38, 18.55, (17.71), 18.96, 23.52, 21.77, 24.38, 19.68, 23.63

ao5 : 19.03 (SD=0.75)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2014)

*Round 386 Results*​

David10000	19.13
DAoliHVAR	19.29
penguinz7	20.32
Mike Hughey	20.64
Schmidt	20.96
FailCuber	21.69
Logiqx	22.57
MarcelP	22.94
dsbias	26.23

DAoliHVAR is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 12, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 387th round:

R' B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 R2 B L U' L2 B2 U F L' F'
F2 B2 R' D' F B L B' U R U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 L2
D' R U B U' R B L' U F' L' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 U2
D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F U R' D' F2 R2 F R2 U L U
L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' F' U' L' D U' L F2 L2 B2 L
R2 L2 F2 B L2 D L2 U R' D' F R' F2 L F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L
D2 L R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 L' B2 U' B2 D R' F' D2 R2
F' U' D2 L' B' R2 F2 R' B' R2 U' D R2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2
B2 U D L2 F' B D' B R F2 L F2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F
R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' U F U' B2 D L' F' L2 B' R'
B2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 R U B F L2 U F R'
D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R U' L' D' B' F2 U' B F R U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2014)

Round 387
22.16
21.50, 23.56, 21.56, 20.71, (DNF), 21.31, 19.41, 23.21, 25.83, 20.61, (19.15), 23.93

Truly awful. Popped while stopping the timer on the DNF.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 10, 2014)

Average: 23.96
(18.789), 27.266, 21.826, 20.940, (30.358), 24.251, 25.825, 23.450, 27.778, 22.826, 21.665, 23.764

That was probably the worst average of 12 I've had for a couple hundred solves, I thought it would be really good after opening with the 18.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

*25.35*

23.48, (21.26), 24.01, 23.70, 23.47, 27.73, (*37.15*), 26.03, 25.9, 25.39, 25.05, 28.78

Started out doing alright for me, then I fell apart. Does anybody else do poorly when someone interrupts you and you have to talk to them for a minute and then you go back to cubing? Or is it just me? Anyway, probably bringing up the rear again this time. But I'm still getting faster.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 10, 2014)

16.63, 18.91, 17.61, 21.20, 17.56, 16.85, 16.22, 32.07, 16.36, 19.41, 24.12, 17.21 = 18.59 

This has my PB of my average of 5 and my average of 12 alone!!!!!! This is AWESOME!!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 10, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> This has my PB of my average of 5 and my average of 12 alone!!!!!! This is AWESOME!!



Congrats, it is great to watch everybody get faster. If I got that many sub-20's in one average I would probably cry from excitement haha.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 11, 2014)

1. 20.68
2. 22.74
3. 20.55
4. 22.59
5. (24.8)
6. 19.33
7. 23.28
8. (17.93)
9. 19.28
10. 18.88
11. 19.28
12. 22.29 Avg - 20.89 Absolutely horrendous start, I did an Ao5 before this and got 17.1 -_-


----------



## mpcuber1 (Jun 11, 2014)

18.84, 25.92, 23.53, 18.56, (18.19), (27.22), 23.24, 22.99, 25.58, 23.64, 20.32, 21.10 = 22.37
Arghhh, I'm close to sub 20. I hope I get there soon. I wonder if I can get sub 17 or 18 by the end of summer.


----------



## David10000 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Average of 12= 19.87*
20.03, 19.93, 20.24, 19.48, 18.56, 18.67, 20.03, 18.93, 21.37, 20.84, 19.43, 19.82


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jun 13, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.21

Time List:
1. 19.23 R' B2 F2 R' D2 R F2 R D2 R2 B L U' L2 B2 U F L' F' 
2. 19.02 F2 B2 R' D' F B L B' U R U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 L2 
3. 18.63 D' R U B U' R B L' U F' L' F2 U2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 U2 
4. 20.54 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D' F U R' D' F2 R2 F R2 U L U 
5. 19.24 L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 R' F' U' L' D U' L F2 L2 B2 L 
6. 21.73 R2 L2 F2 B L2 D L2 U R' D' F R' F2 L F2 B2 L' U2 B2 L 
7. 19.80 D2 L R' D2 L2 R' F2 L2 B' D2 L' B2 U' B2 D R' F' D2 R2 
8. (23.62) F' U' D2 L' B' R2 F2 R' B' R2 U' D R2 U L2 D' F2 U' F2 
9. 17.25 B2 U D L2 F' B D' B R F2 L F2 R2 F' D2 F' U2 F2 D2 F 
10. 19.37 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D' B' U F U' B2 D L' F' L2 B' R' 
11. (16.86) B2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 R U B F L2 U F R' 
12. 17.28 D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' L2 R U' L' D' B' F2 U' B F R U'
took me 5 months but i finally did it *sigh*


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 13, 2014)

DAoliHVAR said:


> avg of 12: 19.21
> 
> 
> took me 5 months but i finally did it *sigh*



Congrats on graduating.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 13, 2014)

Round *387*

18.87 (17.06) 20.41 19.71 22.92 (23.25) 20.25 23.00 18.99 22.37 21.42 18.86 = *20.68*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2014)

*Round 387 Results*​

FailCuber	18.59
DAoliHVAR	19.21
David10000	19.87
MarcelP	20.68
penguinz7	20.89
Mike Hughey	22.16
mpcuber1	22.37
Rocky0701	23.96
dsbias	25.35

Congratulations to DAoliHVAR, who graduates this round!

David10000 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 13, 2014)

Sooooo... am I just missing the new scrambles?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2014)

Sorry - I got held up - I'll have them up in a little bit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 16, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 388th round:

L2 D2 U2 B L2 U2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D' R' F' U B D L2 D R2
B' R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B R' U2 B2 D2 F2 L' U L' U' L' B'
F L D' F' D2 R' F2 D B' R U2 L2 U2 R2 F2 L' D2 L' U2
U' F' D' L' B2 D' F2 R F2 R F L2 U R2 L2 U B2 U D R2
U L2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U F D2 R F2 L' U R' D' F2 L'
D2 R2 L2 B' L' F' D F' U' B2 U2 D2 L2 B' R2 L2 B L2 D2 F'
L R D2 R' B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R U B F' D2 L' B' R' D2 U
U2 F2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 F D' R U L' D' F' L' B2 D' F D
B2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 R2 B D' L2 B L2 B' D' U' B' D' L D
U F' B R' D2 B D2 F R F D' L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 R U2
D' F D2 B D' F2 R' D F' U2 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2
D' R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 U' R B D U L2 F' D F2 D2 F D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2014)

Round 388
23.46
(29.70), 22.16, 26.16, 26.34, 20.54, 25.44, 27.17, (19.66), 21.01, 20.03, 23.64, 22.10

Wow, so bad, but mainly the start. First 5 solve average: 24.89. Third through seventh solve average: 25.98. Eighth through twelfth solve average: 21.05. Ridiculous.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 14, 2014)

1. 20.15
2. 19.6
3. 20.22
4. (25.05)
5. 21.14
6. 18.14
7. 23.77
8. 17.41
9. (17.2)
10. 20.31
11. 19.72
12. 17.47 Avg - 19.79


----------



## David10000 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Average of 12=19.70*
20.46, 16.77 (easy cross), 23.69, 19.50, 20.17, 18.34, 20.46, 19.25, 16.92, 19.73, 19.95, 22.24
It's weird how I get 16's with these scrambles but when random strangers shuffle the cube for me, it's rare to see a sub 20.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 14, 2014)

Round *388*

20.11 16.48 19.42* (15.92)* 18.22 18.54 20.61 21.12 (22.81) 18.32 22.37 18.75 = *19.39*

Is it finally happening? What just happened here? LOL Awesome scrambles. Did all on white and yellow.


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 14, 2014)

17.71, 15.64, 21.32, 18.03, 17.25, 18.93, 30.30, 17.36, 17.51, 21.12, 18.14, 20.89 = 18.83 
Simply AWESOME.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 16, 2014)

*24.92*

1.	29.36	
2	19.49	
3	(18.75)	
4	(30.37)	
5	24.28	
6	19.72	
7	26.43	
8	23.73	
9	26.37	
10	28.12	
11	26.56	
12	25.84

I don't know what is going on. It is like sometimes I can see ahead in my solve, and other times it is like I am blind. Oh well, this is better than my current global average, but the variation is killing me.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Jun 16, 2014)

22.61, 19.70, 24.13, 22.47, 23.41, 20.09, (17.68), 20.76, 23.61, 21.54, (28.06), 19.64
ao12: 21.80
after a few weeks racing to sub-25 I've returned with some better avergaes than when I left 
still a great avergae for me possibly even my pb


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2014)

*Round 388 Results*​

FailCuber	18.83
MarcelP	19.39
David10000	19.70
penguinz7	19.79
hiruzan1994	21.80
Mike Hughey 23.46
dsbias	24.92

Congratulations to David10000, who graduates this round!

FailCuber is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 19, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 389th round:

R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 D F2 R2 F2 U' B' R B' R' B' U B' F' D' R'
R2 F' U L U F' U2 F L2 U D2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 R2 U2
D R2 F2 B' U' F2 L' F D' R U2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 B2 L2
U B2 F2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 F' D' R B D' R B U2 B' D' B2
D R2 L U' B2 R D' F B U' L2 D R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U
B2 D B D' R F' B U' R2 L D' B2 D F2 R2 D B2 D B2
R2 L' U' R2 F' U' D R' D2 R U2 F' U2 B R2 D2 L2 B2
U L F' B' D' F2 D' F2 B' R' U2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2
F2 R' D2 R' D2 R' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 F' U R B' L' B2 D U L
F2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L B' D' L U B L2 B L' F2
L B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R U2 R2 F U' B L2 B2 L D2 U' L' U2
R' B2 F2 U2 L' D2 L2 U2 L2 F U' F2 L D2 R F2 L' D' L


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 16, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Sorry - I got held up - I'll have them up in a little bit.



Sorry, when I went back and read my post about the times not being up, it seemed a bit rude. I was just asking if it was a problem with my computer or something, not passive aggressively asking for you to hurry lol.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jun 16, 2014)

1. (17.98)
2. DNF
3. 20.95
4. 20.73
5. 20.9
6. 19.98
7. 18.28
8. 18.46
9. 21.25
10. 21.44
11. 20.64
12. 22.01 Avg - 20.46 ouch..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 17, 2014)

Round 389
23.20
25.28, 20.26, 24.08, 23.58, 23.40, 20.81, (20.03), (26.31), 22.79, 21.83, 25.71, 24.25

Horrible twice in a row. I think it's because I'm practicing Heise solves to try to get better at FMC. That really seems to mess with my CFOP solving.

@dsbias: That's okay, it was a fair question. I normally get them out at the same time, but sometimes I get interrupted between the two posts, and this was one of them.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2014)

Round *389*

17.89 19.16 20.05 20.45 20.03 21.25 18.69 21.77 (28.56) (14.91) 20.45 17.95 = *19.77* //The 14.91 was a pair skip and PLL skip 

EDIT: @Mike, quit fooling around with other methods. Focus man! LOL..


----------



## FailCuber (Jun 18, 2014)

14.76, 19.30, 19.05, 19.32, 13.31, 17.10, 18.21, 20.93, 18.35, 22.53, 15.45, 15.27 = 17.77
Wow........


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Jun 18, 2014)

22.95, 27.44, 24.17, 21.80, 26.88, 29.26, 20.96, 25.37, 22.88, 21.70, 29.17, 23.20

AvgO12: 24.56 rather lousy :/


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 19, 2014)

Round 389

Average: *22.45*
Standard deviation: 4.46

1-12 - 22.14 23.24 23.01 19.37 (19.05) (36.48) 21.52 20.27 26.84 22.26 21.45 24.35

Getting faster, I think... just messed up the PLL on solve six and pretty much had to restart the solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2014)

*Round 389 Results*​

FailCuber	17.77
MarcelP	19.77
penguinz7	20.46
Logiqx	22.45
Mike Hughey	23.20
hiruzan1994	24.56

Congratulations to FailCuber, who graduates this round!

MarcelP is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 23, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 390th round:

L2 U2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F' R B' U2 R' D2 B' F2 L2 U'
D F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 D' L' R' D B U2 L B2 U' B2 R
L2 B F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 D' B U R2 D L2 F' R' B L
R U2 L2 R' F2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 D' F2 L F2 L2 D' B2 U
B D2 U2 F' D2 B R2 B U2 B R' B' D F D L U' R' D' U2
F2 D' F2 L F' U2 R L2 U B' D F2 B2 R2 F2 R' U2 R' U2 F2
D2 F R L' D2 B U2 B' U B' U R2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U D'
F2 D2 B' F' L2 U2 L2 B' L2 F' R D F L R2 U B2 F R' B
F' D' R U2 D2 B' U D2 R U2 F' R' L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 F2
F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B' D' L' U' F' D B' U L' U2 F2
L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L F L2 U B' L' U B' D L' R2
F U' L2 D B U2 F2 D L B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 19, 2014)

Round 390
22.03
22.81, 22.10, 22.05, 21.61, (24.86), 20.45, 20.60, (18.21), 22.54, 23.20, 20.13, 24.85

Still being affected by Heise, but sometimes in positive ways (more negative than positive, but still...).

@MarcelP: I can't help it - I want to get a decent mean of 3 at Fewest Moves - I figure if I'm decent at Heise, I'm virtually guaranteed of sub-40 solves in fewest moves. (It remains to be seen whether I can actually get decent at Heise in the next month or not, but I'm going to try.) This is a several-week diversion; after that I'll be back to normal. And it's nice that you get some really different ideas for building pairs when doing a lot of Heise that can carry over into CFOP solves.


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Jun 20, 2014)

26.27, 22.98, 17.44, 29.27, 23.82, 23.51, 25.59, 24.09, 19.33, 29.66, 19.67, 17.12

Avgo12 : 23.20

pretty nice average, I tough am really happy that I got 4 sub-20


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 22, 2014)

Schmidt : *22.06* (σ = 1.86)

(18.80), (25.91), 19.65, 24.47, 22.15, 19.02, 23.19, 24.18, 23.36, 21.93, 20.38, 22.31


----------



## Logiqx (Jun 22, 2014)

Round 390 - *22.24*

22.64 21.98 22.89 22.32 (29.31) 24.44 21.71 21.01 21.23 21.58 (19.34) 22.62

The first 3 solves ended in a Y-perm. Solve 10 included one of my new OLLs (kite) so I was pleased I didn't freeze to recognise!

PB Ao100 earlier today... my first sub-23 Ao100 so much closer to my PB Ao50.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2014)

*Round 390 Results*​

Mike Hughey	22.03
Schmidt	22.06
Logiqx	22.24
hiruzan1994	23.2

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - June 26, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 391st round:

F2 D2 B2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B D2 R' F' L' B' L D F' L2 R
L2 U2 D B U' R F' L D' F2 U2 B L2 F R2 F' L2 D2 B R2
B2 F2 R F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 D' L D2 L' U2 R D' U' F D B
F D2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' L' F D R F' R F U L' B'
F R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R2 F D' B' U2 B L' B2 D' B' L2 D'
D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 F D U2 R' B L F' U L D' L2
D' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 F' D' R' B D' R D F' D2 F L
F R U' L U F B' R' B D R' U2 D F2 U D2 F2 B2 U'
B2 F2 R2 D' U2 R2 D' B2 F2 D B2 R B2 D2 U2 B' U R' F L2
U B2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 F' D' B2 L' B L F R' B L' F'
U2 F2 D2 L' B' R2 D B' R2 D2 B' U2 L U2 B2 R L2 U2 L'
U2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 U2 L R B' U' L' F L2 F' R' F2 L2 F' D'


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 24, 2014)

Round 391 

time	
1	27.08
2	24.64	
3	26.70	
4	26.54
5	21.40	
6	26.16	
7	19.80	
8	26.56	
9	34.01	
10	23.13	
11	28.94	
12	22.45	
solve: 12/12
mean: *25.62*

It is frustrating to not be getting any faster.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 24, 2014)

Round* 391*

19.69 (16.80) (22.81) 17.76 22.01 20.70 20.93 19.66 19.79 20.84 17.29 19.58 = *19.83* // Did you see that yellow x-cross on number 4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 24, 2014)

Round 391
22.64
22.95, 21.78, 21.90, 23.14, (19.92), 22.38, 22.74, (26.99), 21.26, 23.26, 23.95, 23.03


----------



## bpolito8 (Jun 25, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	35.72	-	-
2	40.85	-	-
3	DNF	-	-
4	48.56	-	-
5	30.52	41.71	-
6	41.49	43.63	-
7	36.48	42.18	-
8	42.56	40.18	-
9	30.54	36.17	-
10	29.44	36.17	-
11	39.72	35.58	-
12	46.86	37.61	39.33
Best: 29.44 Worst: DNF


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jun 26, 2014)

Round 391
23.60, 30.07, 25.34, 21.27, 25.41, 21.67, (30.26), 24.29, 24.74, 22.92, 27.60, (20.19)
Ao12: 24.69
Probably could have gotten a few sub-20 solves if I didn't slack off learning full PLL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2014)

*Round 391 Results*​

MarcelP	19.83
Mike Hughey	22.64
ClovisKoo	24.69
dsbias	25.62
bpolito8	39.33

Congratulations to MarcelP, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - June 30, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 392nd round:

L2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L B U2 F' R2 B' U' B L' F
B2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D L2 U L' U' B D' U B' F L' D2 F' R
U' B2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' U R F2 L F' L' R D R B
F2 D2 F L2 F2 U2 L' D' B2 U L F D2 R2 F2 B' R2 U2 F'
L' U' R2 F2 D2 L U B' D' F B D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 U2 B2 L'
R2 D2 L D2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 R F' D L F R U' B' L D F
L D2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 U2 R' D U' L U' F' U2 B' R D' B
L' B2 R U F2 R2 L U' L U' R2 F U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2
F U2 B2 R' D R L' F D L' U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 B2
R2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' L' B' D B' R F R B L B2 L' U2
D2 F' D B D2 L' B' D2 R' F' D2 L2 B U2 F L2 B' L2 B'
D R2 U' B2 U2 F U B R F' L D' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2014)

Round 392
21.15
20.03, 20.03, 18.91, 22.20, 21.84, 22.19, (18.36), 20.54, 20.67, 22.30, (25.33), 22.82

My best in quite a while. It's wild - I see so much more on the cube now after having practiced Heise for a while (which I've been practicing mainly for fewest moves). In particular, my cross is a lot more solid now - I'm more confident of what I'm supposed to do, and so I can go faster.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 27, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> Congratulations to MarcelP, who graduates this round!



Jay! Although I am far from being sub 20 overall I am glad I graduated. My (final) entry of this round 392 proves that I am not true sub 20 yet:

Round* 392*:
19.82 21.25 20.15 19.35 (24.15) 23.57 18.42 18.01 23.31 19.21 (17.67) 18.30 = *20.14*


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 292: 22.49
22.49 19.13 26.61 20.22 22.94 (27.02) 24.71 20.72 (17.56) 20.88 22.28 22,73 24.68


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Jay! Although I am far from being sub 20 overall I am glad I graduated. My (final) entry of this round 392 proves that I am not true sub 20 yet:
> 
> Round* 392*:
> 19.82 21.25 20.15 19.35 (24.15) 23.57 18.42 18.01 23.31 19.21 (17.67) 18.30 = *20.14*



Congratulations, Marcel. You've really made good progress. And if I ever thought an average of 20.14 were a little disappointing, I'd consider myself truly sub-20. Hopefully someday.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 392
22.06, 28.33, 24.72, 21.31, 25.77, 27.01, (19.87), 27.28, 24.88, (30.68), 25.02, 21.33
Ao12: 24.77


----------



## bpolito8 (Jun 27, 2014)

Round 392
37.88, 35.17, 29.80, 37.97, 35.66, 33.46, (27.86), 28.84, 31.64, (42.76), 31.22, 34.97
Average: 33.66


----------



## Cubeologist (Jun 30, 2014)

*26.36*



42	27.89	
43	24.58
44	35.84	
45	26.19	
46	28.42	
47	26.99	
48	27.15	
49	24.55	
50	29.47	
51	25.50	
52	24.95	
53	24.99	
54	25.35


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2014)

*Round 392 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.15
Rocky0701	22.49
ClovisKoo	24.77
dsbias	26.36
bpolito8	33.66

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

MarcelP	20.14

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 3, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 393rd round:

D U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' R U2 L' F' R2 D2 R B2 U' R D
R2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B L B2 U' R2 F' R' U L2 F2 D
D B2 U F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D' R D F2 D2 L' R2 B' F2 L' F2 R2
U2 R2 B2 F2 D B2 D' U F2 R B' D2 R' B' L' B2 D L B' L
D2 R B2 R D2 L2 F2 D2 L B' U2 R B2 U' L' F D' B2 R' F2
U2 L2 B2 R' U2 R B2 F2 U2 B L' R2 F' L U L B' U B' D'
R B2 U2 B2 L R' B2 D2 F' L2 U R B F R' D' U' R' D
L2 U F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D L' D F2 U2 B' F U' L' U' R'
F B' U L U D L2 B R2 L' B' R2 U2 B2 L B2 L2 F2 L'
F' B' D R2 D2 R' D2 R' B' R F U2 R' U2 R' D2 L' U2 D2
U' L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D U2 F2 R D B' R2 D R F2 U2 B' D R
R U2 D2 R2 D' R2 B' R U' F' L' F2 L2 B2 U' D2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2014)

Round 393
22.85
24.82, 21.20, (18.50), 23.96, 22.78, 20.47, (28.42), 20.94, 21.32, 27.35, 22.48, 23.21

Terrible.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 1, 2014)

*24.47*


89	24.78	
90	23.56
91	24.64	
92	23.97	
93	24.92	
94	20.46	
95	23.94	
96	28.32	
97	24.55	
98	22.44	
99	27.35	
100	24.51	

I am actually pretty happy with this. My worst time was not in the 30's. But still no sub-20's. I'm working on it.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 1, 2014)

Round 393
Average: 25.817
Times: 25.451, 26.401, 27.301, 29.134, 27.384, 23.768, 23.767, (22.717), (29.284), 22.817, 23.918, 28.234
Wanted a competition that was more frequent and this is perfect for me. No sup-30's which is good.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 1, 2014)

Round 393
28.17, 21.74, 28.57, 24.60, 22.52, (31.16), 24.17, 28.14, 22.74, 22.70, (17.42), 22.24
Ao12: 24.56
Broke my pb


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2014)

*Round 393 Results*​

Mike Hughey	22.85
dsbias	24.47
ClovisKoo	24.56
Rjfx2	25.82

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 7, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 394th round:

F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' F2 L2 B2 U F' L2 U F R' B F' D U
D2 F2 L2 R' F2 L' U2 L' U R2 D B' U F' U' R2 U2 B R'
B' R F' D R U' R' D R L2 B2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2
B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 R2 U B' U' L' D' U L' B R2 B2 F D'
D2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 B' F' U' F2 R D' U' L' F D'
L B2 U2 L' B2 R2 B F' D' F' U2 B2 L D L2 U' B2
F D2 R F2 U' F U L' D2 R2 F' L2 U L2 U R2 U R2 D2 R2
R2 F U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B' D B D2 F' U L2 R D U' L U'
B2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F D' U' B' U' R U2 L' R' U2
D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B L2 U B L U2 R D' R' B2 F' R2
F2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 U F' D' U' R U2 B D2
R2 U D L B' D2 L B' U' R U2 R' L2 F2 L U2 B2 U2 R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2014)

Round 394
22.36
20.59, 23.72, 23.10, 21.35, (27.54), 24.99, 19.40, 23.17, 20.59, (17.32), 23.64, 23.07


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 4, 2014)

Round 394
25.27 
(31.03), 23.07, 20.60, 28.58, 26.49, 27.35, (18.76), 30.89, 28.75, 20.34, 19.03, 27.64

first round for me, hi guys


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Round 394
Average: 26.415
Times: 29.184, 24.017, 21.884, 30.601, 21.299, (33.001), 29.384, (20.734), 29.884, 23.868, 26.500, 27.534
Bleck Times.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 5, 2014)

Schmidt : *21.48* (σ = 3.45)

21.53, 22.52, 19.68, 18.47, 21.13, 19.97, (17.28), (33.56), 20.78, 19.50, 20.44, 30.75

Haven't cubed for a week, so not too bad(except for those that were)


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Avg - 20.46 It's been way too long, since I've been here.


Spoiler: Times



1. 18.37
2. 20.03
3. 22.66
4. 20.43
5. 16.96
6. (DNF)
7. 19.67
8. 18.8
9. 21.06
10. 22.42
11. (15.81)
12. 24.19 Dang N-perms..


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 7, 2014)

Round 394
21.51, 21.34, (38.77), 23.65, 23.38, (19.82), 22.72, 26.17, 28.61, 30.14, 21.40, 23.95
Ao12: 24.29


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Round 394 Results*​

penguinz7	20.46
Schmidt	21.48
Mike Hughey	22.36
KlovisKoo	24.29
ho0chie	25.27
RjFx2	26.42

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 10, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 395th round:

B2 F2 U2 L D2 F2 L' R' D2 L2 F U' R2 U' B' R' B' L2 U' B'
F L2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 D L2 U F2 L' B L2 R2 D'
L2 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 D F L R' B' L' D' U' R2 D2 U'
F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F L' U' L' D' R2 F2 U B D2 F'
L2 D2 F R2 F D2 L2 B2 U' R2 B F2 L' B F L R' D R'
U F2 U L2 B2 R' F2 U' F2 U' L' R' F R' B D' U
B2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' U F2 U' B R' B' D F L U' L' R2 U
F' R2 B2 R F L2 B D R2 U L' U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 D L2
U' B2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U R' F2 L' D2 B' D2 U' R D
L' D' L' F' B D' F2 B2 U' F U2 R2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2
B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B L B' F2 U' B' F' R U' B L2 D'
R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 R B' U R D B' R2 F U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 7, 2014)

Round 395
20.96
19.33, (17.51), 20.40, 20.07, 19.40, 27.71, 20.44, 22.58, (29.06), 22.28, 17.94, 19.40

Sigh - so close except for a couple of really stupid bad solves.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2014)

Schmidt : *21.44* (σ = 1.82)
(17.27), 19.77, (27.78), 22.08, 21.84, 20.86, 22.16, 24.52, 22.00, 20.80, 22.69, 17.72


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 9, 2014)

Avg - 20.11 At least it was consistent. 


Spoiler: Times



1. 21.55
2. 19.94
3. 20.3
4. 19.13
5. 19.67
6. 18.85 +2 
7. 20.93
8. 20.54
9. (18.28)
10. (21.97)
11. 20.08
12. 20.11


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 10, 2014)

Round 395
24.23
23.91, 27.29, (27.81+), 23.17, 22.89, 27.17, 25.96, 21.34, 23.96, (18.88), 25.25, 21.39

I am really not feeling it is my day


----------



## Knut (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm joining. 

Race to sub 20 - round 395

Avg: 22.95
Times: 22.28, 22.09, 20.57, 22.95, 20.76, 25.54, 25.44, 25.36, 21.30, 21.74, 23.98, 23.56


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2014)

*Round 395 Results*​

penguinz7	20.11
Mike Hughey	20.96
Schmidt	21.44
Knut	22.95
ho0chie	24.23

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 14, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 396th round:

R' F B2 R B2 D F2 U2 R' D' B' D2 L2 B2 U2 D' F2 U' B2
D2 U2 F2 R2 F D2 F' D2 R' B D B' D R' D' B2 D L2
U' F2 D U L2 B2 U2 F2 U L F2 U L D2 F' D2 R F D' R
F2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L B L2 F2 U2 L2 D' U2 L' R' U' F
U F2 D2 B U2 D' F' R F2 U' L U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U
D' F U L B' U2 F U' R2 L D2 R2 F R2 L2 F L2 F L2
B' D2 F' L2 B D2 L2 B U2 F' R' U' B' D' R' D L R' U'
F' U R' B L F R2 L F D' B2 U2 R2 L' D2 R B2 D2 R B2 L
F2 R L B U L' D2 B2 R2 L' F R2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 F L2 U2
F' B2 D' B' D B' R' U B U' B L2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U'
F2 U' B U2 B' R' D R B' L' B2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 D F2
U' R U' B2 L2 F R' F' U R' B R2 F D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2014)

Round 396
22.45
23.48, 21.79, 23.13, 22.36, (28.24), 22.89, 25.60, 20.06, 20.15, 21.21, (18.31), 23.80

So bad.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 10, 2014)

Avg - 19.48 Would have been sub 19, after the eleventh solve I had an average of 18.98, but on the twelfth I got a j-perm, thought it was a N-perm. Had to do an N-perm and a j-perm. bad recognition too. 


Spoiler: Times



1. 23.77
2. 16.9
3. 19.16
4. 22.9
5. 18.51
6. 23.97
7. 16.42
8. (16.38)
9. 17.46
10. 18.41
11. 17.27
12. 24.64


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 11, 2014)

*27.85..*

time	ao5	ao12
1	26.00	-	-
2	21.69	-	-
3	30.17	-	-
4	DNF	-	-
5	28.45	28.21	-
6	21.09	26.77	-
7	30.89	29.84	-
8	26.76	28.70	-
*9	34.42	28.70	-
10	31.66	29.77	-
11	22.59	29.77	-
12	25.86	28.09	27.85

ouch. I took about a week off of timed solves to just do slow consistent solving. You see what good that did me? Maybe I just need to get back into the rhythm of timing myself.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 11, 2014)

aguuugw said:


> 19.67
> 20.89
> 23.91
> 18.66
> ...



aguuugw, you need to post your average of 12. You just posted your times. Everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 12, 2014)

Round 396
21.46, 25.25, 21.27, 26.03, 26.44, 28.05, 25.49, 26.85, (19.22), (31.28), 23.67, 25.96
Ao12: 25.05
Taking breaks from timed solves was a terrible idea.


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 12, 2014)

Round 396
24.52
(33.30), 26.53, 23.87, 27.44, 25.65, 19.71, 28.14, 27.90, 19.54, (19.00), 22.21, 24.20

bringing my inconsistency to a new level


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Sorry if this is a little bit late.
Round 396
*Average: 26.320*
Times: 25.101, 28.134, (20.434), 28.534, (29.434), 28.734, 27.134, 28.951, 24.494, 20.951, 22.517, 28.667


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2014)

*Round 396 Results*​

penguinz7	19.48
aguuugw	21.41
Mike Hughey	22.45
ho0chie	24.52
ClovisKoo	25.05
RjFx2	26.32
Cubeologist	27.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 17, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 397th round:

R D L F2 R' L U' B2 D2 F' L2 U2 R F2 B2 R D2 R' U2 R
L2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U R' U2 B2 U2 B R B R' F' D' L'
R2 B2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 D B R B' U2 L' D' U L2 F2 D'
U2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 U2 F' U' B2 U L F2 D L U R' F' R'
L B2 U L' D F2 U L' B' R F' U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B
L' U2 L' U R D' R2 U2 F R F R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 D R2 U
U2 F R2 F R' L' B U R F2 R U2 R2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B2
F' U' R D R' F' L' F2 L' U' F U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U' D2 L2
L' F' U2 D L U2 D R' B U F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U D2 F2
F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B R2 F' D' B' D R U' L U2 F' R' D2
R' B' R' B U' D2 F2 B L D' F R' L' F2 R L2 F2 B2 R
U B2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 L R2 D' R' B D2 L' F U B


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 14, 2014)

*24.63*
This is about what I average right now. Slowly getting faster. The only thing that is disappointing is that I get slower as the average goes on.

time	ao5	ao12
1	21.71	-	-
2	20.50	-	-
3	23.07	-	-
4	24.08	-	-
5	29.79	22.95	-
6	22.59	23.25	-
7	29.46	25.54	-
8	27.75	27.10	-
9	20.83	26.60	-
10	26.06	25.47	-
11	27.17	26.99	-
12	23.55	25.59	24.63


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 14, 2014)

Round 397
21.61
19.88, (29.85), 22.41, 26.96, 22.15, 21.32, 22.42, 19.08, (16.68), 21.20, 18.06, 22.66

Last 12 solves of my first average of 100 with my new AoLong. Considering the sticker colors are very different (I changed them to match my color scheme - it's just that they're brighter) and still mess up my recognition, this is looking quite promising. It's nice finally being able to execute OLLs and PLLs nice and smooth the way other people do (instead of with all the lockups I usually have  ). It's kind of shockingly different. Now if I can just get used to the brighter colors...


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 15, 2014)

Round 397
22.74
22.10, (19.34), 26.03, 22.01+, (31.03), 24.95, 25.60+, 22.80, 19.70, 21.62, 21.59, 21.01

Two +2s, three V perms, two N perms and my best average so far.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Round 397
*Average: 27.094*
Times: (21.834), 25.201, 27.984, (39.167), 30.468, 26.351, 28.494, 32.018, 24.217, 29.634, 23.568, 23.017
Maybe I should've warmed up, oh we'll.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 15, 2014)

Avg - 20.52 lol dangit.. Such a horrific start..
1. (DNF)
2. 24.26
3. (18.05)
4. 19.03
5.21.47
6. 22.62
7. 19.68
8. 18.41
9. 19.48
10. 19.11
11. 18.81
12. 22.35


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 16, 2014)

Round 397
21.43, 25.44, 23.65, (16.97), 23.54, 25.32, (26.63), 21.65, 26.43, 22.77, 19.05, 25.90
Ao12: 23.52
Fullstep PB  First average without 30 second times in a while either


----------



## AndreasK (Jul 16, 2014)

Round 397:

Mean: DNF
Average: 20.628
Best time: 19.024
Median: 20.376
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 1.332

Best average of 5: 19.591
7-11 - 19.575 (19.024) 19.216 19.984 (21.112)

Best average of 12: 20.628
1-12 - 19.360 20.552 21.201 23.952 20.200 21.136 19.575 (19.024) 19.216 19.984 21.112 (DNF)

1. 19.360 
2. 20.552 
3. 21.201 
4. 23.952 
5. 20.200 
6. 21.136 
7. 19.575 
8. 19.024 
9. 19.216 
10. 19.984 
11. 21.112 
12. DNF Messed up the oll on this one.

Pretty close, but not there yet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2014)

*Round 397 Results*​

penguinz7	20.52
AndreasK	20.63
Mike Hughey	21.61
ho0chie	22.74
ClovisKoo	23.52
Cubeologist	24.63
RjFx2	27.09

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 21, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 398th round:

F D B L2 U' L F' L U' D2 F D2 R' L' D2 L F2 U2 F2
D2 F2 R' B D2 R2 B L2 F D B2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 L
D L2 D2 F R B U' L U B2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F2
F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F R D2 F2 L2 F D' L R' U B
U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F' U L' R U L D2 U2 L2 B'
L U2 B D' B L' F' D' R U B' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2
R2 D U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F2 U' L B R2 B U2 F
L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F2 D' L' B D F2 D2 B
D2 B2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R' B' F' R' U' F' U L2 D B'
R' D F' U' L2 D R2 L U F' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D'
L2 B' L2 D2 B2 F R2 F' R2 U' R' D2 B2 L' D L2 F' L R2
D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 F' D R' U' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' B F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 17, 2014)

Round 398
22.16
22.44, 23.83, 22.41, 20.04, (19.64), 22.03, 23.63, 22.05, 24.85, (24.90), 20.21, 20.07

With the new AoLong, speed is amazing, recognition is terrible. Still can't get used to the new colors.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Avg -19.30 
1. 19.5
2. 23.03
3. 20.26
4. 18.97
5. 17.92
6. 19.24
7. (23.42)
8. 17.67
9. 17.22
10. (16.51)
11. 21.66
12. 17.5


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 18, 2014)

*23.79*

# Time ao5 ao12

278 25.95	
279	(DNF) 
280	21.95 
281	21.44 
282	26.12 24.67	
283	(19.32)	23.17	
284	20.39 21.26	
285	24.24 22.02	
286	24.00 22.88	
287	26.57 22.88	
288	22.17 23.47
289	25.03+ 24.42 23.79

There were a couple really easy scrambles in there. I actually dropped my cube on the 22.17, could have possibly been my pb. Getting faster makes me happy.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jul 18, 2014)

*avg of 12: 17.68*

Time List:
1. 17.96 
2. 18.64 
3. (24.74) My cube slipped from hands 
4. (14.67) Fastest J perm ever, I guess 
5. 17.16 
6. 18.76 
7. 19.25 
8. 16.09 
9. 17.56 
10. 17.32 
11. 16.49 
12. 17.57 

Good solves! Look ahead getting better!
Where is Sub 15 race thread? Thanks!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 18, 2014)

Round 398
*Average: 25.212*
Times: 26.067, 27.251, 22.651, 25.651, 23.884, (29.367), (19.717), 28.934, 25.950, 28.917, 20.500, 22.317
Good, but need to be sub-25. Although I have been focusing on OH now.


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 19, 2014)

Round 398
22.42
18.28, (17.51), 22.24, 19.34, 23.68, 24.15, 21.48, 23.15, 25.25, 22.95, (32.42), 23.63

Really happy with this avg.


----------



## AndreasK (Jul 21, 2014)

Mean: 20.960
Average: 20.990
Best time: 17.201
Median: 21.428
Worst time: 24.416
Standard deviation: 2.023

Best average of 5: 18.957
7-11 - 18.863 (17.201) (21.841) 18.032 19.977

Best average of 12: 20.990
1-12 - 22.098 21.272 (24.416) 20.743 22.976 22.520 18.863 (17.201) 21.841 18.032 19.977 21.585

1. 22.098 F D B L2 U' L F' L U' D2 F D2 R' L' D2 L F2 U2 F2
2. 21.272 D2 F2 R' B D2 R2 B L2 F D B2 L' F2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 L
3. 24.416 D L2 D2 F R B U' L U B2 R2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F2
4. 20.743 F2 R2 D2 L2 D' U2 F2 U R2 F R D2 F2 L2 F D' L R' U B
5. 22.976 U R2 D2 B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F' U L' R U L D2 U2 L2 B'
6. 22.520 L U2 B D' B L' F' D' R U B' U2 R2 U2 L' B2 L2 F2 D2
7. 18.863 R2 D U L2 D' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 F2 R F2 U' L B R2 B U2 F
8. 17.201 L2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' B' F2 D' L' B D F2 D2 B
9. 21.841 D2 B2 F D2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' L2 R' B' F' R' U' F' U L2 D B'
10. 18.032 R' D F' U' L2 D R2 L U F' R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D'
11. 19.977 L2 B' L2 D2 B2 F R2 F' R2 U' R' D2 B2 L' D L2 F' L R2
12. 21.585 D2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 F' D R' U' B2 U2 F2 U2 F' R' B F'

Slow start with no warmup. Not quite there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2014)

*Round 398 Results*​

CriticalCubing	17.68
penguinz7	19.30
AndreasK	20.99
Mike Hughey	22.16
ho0chie	22.42
Cubeologist	23.79
RjFx2	25.21

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - July 24, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 399th round:

B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F L2 R' F2 D L F R' U' R2 F U' B'
R' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F' R' U2 R2 B2 L B' U F U
B' R U2 R2 L2 B L' U' R B' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2
L' F' U2 L' B' D' R2 U' R U2 D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B' D2
U F' D R2 L D F2 L B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2
D R' B' R' U2 F L U B D R' U' R2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2
L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' R U' B L U B' R B2 F'
U' L2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F R D' L2 R2 B' F' L B D
U R' B2 D F L B U D R' D R2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2
B D2 F R' B R2 D2 L D2 L U' B U2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 F'
D' U' R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L R F' D F' U2 B R2 F2 U' R'
R U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L F' D' R F U B2 F' D' U2 B U


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Round 399
*Average: 23.868*
Times: 27.534, (21.233), 25.767, 21.734, (29.584), 24.217, 23.867, 23.317, 24.201, 23.017, 23.467, 21.567
First sub-25 Ao12 in maybe a week...


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 23, 2014)

Avg - 20.35 sigh... I don't even know..
1. 21.3
2. 19.05
3. 20.97
4. (18.65)
5. 20.72
6. 18.75
7. 20.97 lol
8. 18.95
9. 18.9
10. (DNF)
11. 20.84
12. 23.03


----------



## Cubeologist (Jul 24, 2014)

*24.46*

107	29.56	
108	26.94	
109	23.94	
110	19.92	
111	22.70	24.52	
112	24.55	23.73	
113	24.07	23.57	
114	26.98	23.77	
115	22.82	23.81	
116	24.00	24.21	
117	26.32	24.80	
118	22.25	24.38	24.46


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 24, 2014)

Round 399
24.27
(36.70), (20.18), 23.86, 33.24, 23.85, 25.88, 22.52, 21.40, 22.64, 23.86, 21.64, 23.79

/me throws cube at wall


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 25, 2014)

Round 399
25.10, 25.14, 24.00, 20.60, 23.32, (19.45), 22.36, 28.67, 22.87, (29.23), 21.00, 27.93
Ao12: 24.10
That was so awful.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2014)

Round 399
23.29
24.25, (32.67), 22.97, 24.26, 24.90, 22.71, 23.21, 26.91, 19.76, 23.09, 20.79, (19.27)

Terrible. Seems like I wasn't the only one who had a rough time with them, though.

Sorry I'm running behind this week; I'll probably put the next one up Sunday night, but call it Monday's entry, and have the next one due Thursday.


----------



## AndreasK (Jul 27, 2014)

Mean: 22.196
Average: 21.906
Best time: 17.488
Median: 21.788
Worst time: 29.808
Standard deviation: 3.290

Best average of 5: 20.069
1-5 - 17.785 (17.488) 20.512 (23.911) 21.912

Best average of 12: 21.906
1-12 - 17.785 (17.488) 20.512 23.911 21.912 23.768 21.143 22.295 21.664 19.936 (29.808) 26.136

1. 17.785 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L2 F L2 R' F2 D L F R' U' R2 F U' B'
2. 17.488 R' U2 L' R2 U2 B2 R' B2 L F' R' U2 R2 B2 L B' U F U
3. 20.512 B' R U2 R2 L2 B L' U' R B' L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' L2 U L2
4. 23.911 L' F' U2 L' B' D' R2 U' R U2 D2 B' D2 F U2 L2 B' D2
5. 21.912 U F' D R2 L D F2 L B' U' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2
6. 23.768 D R' B' R' U2 F L U B D R' U' R2 U' F2 B2 U2 L2 B2
7. 21.143 L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 F2 D2 F2 R' F' R U' B L U B' R B2 F'
8. 22.295 U' L2 B2 U B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F R D' L2 R2 B' F' L B D
9. 21.664 U R' B2 D F L B U D R' D R2 L F2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 F2
10. 19.936 B D2 F R' B R2 D2 L D2 L U' B U2 F B2 L2 B2 D2 F'
11. 29.808 D' U' R2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L R F' D F' U2 B R2 F2 U' R'
12. 26.136 R U2 F2 L' D2 F2 L F' D' R F U B2 F' D' U2 B U

Not going the right way. Those two last solves...


----------



## ZeeK (Jul 27, 2014)

Round 399
avg:21.62
28.49, 18.81, 23.59, 18.81, 21.53, 19.52, 18.20, 21.77, 17.90, 23.46, 23.87, 23.47


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2014)

*Round 399 Results*​

penguinz7	20.35
ZeeK	21.62
AndreasK	21.91
Mike Hughey	23.29
RjFx2	23.87
ClovisKoo	24.10
ho0chie	24.27
Cubeologist	24.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 28, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - July 31, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 400th round:

D2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D U L2 R B' R F2 U L' D' F' U2 R2 B'
D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 D L2 U F L U F2 L U' R B2
F' R' F2 L' U' R' D2 R2 B2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D'
F2 R D2 R U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R' B2 U' R' U R' F D' L'
D2 L' D2 L' B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F R F' U2 R' B F L U'
F2 D' B R' F B' U' B2 D B2 R' D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2
R2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' U B' F R' B2 U' L' D U'
D' R F2 R2 L F L U L D' B' L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L'
L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' U R U' R2 B D B' D' L2
U D' R2 B' R' D B' U2 F2 R2 B D' B2 U D' B2 U2 F2
R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B F L B' L' U2 F' U B R' D'
L F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R B D' F2 L U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 B


----------



## ho0chie (Jul 28, 2014)

Round 400
22.39
22.63, 20.39, 21.42, 22.61, 21.97, 21.68, (16.22), 28.52, (32.93), 21.99, 20.72, 21.92


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

Round 400
23.29,20.09,24.25,25.45,22.38,24.74,20.05,30.93,22.45,18.03,DNF
Average *23.46*


----------



## ClovisKoo (Jul 30, 2014)

Round 400
25.79, (DNF), 21.01, 20.35, 26.98, 21.21, 26.15, (20.21), 24.52, 26.51, 25.21, 24.04
Ao12- 24.18
Meh average, At lease there weren't any sup-30 times


----------



## AndreasK (Aug 1, 2014)

Mean: 22.072
Average: 22.189
Best time: 17.768
Median: 22.096
Worst time: 25.208
Standard deviation: 2.337

Best average of 5: 21.506
5-9 - 19.600 23.072 21.847 (17.768) (25.208)

Best average of 12: 22.189
1-12 - 20.656 21.432 25.175 24.735 19.600 23.072 21.847 (17.768) (25.208) 22.345 23.777 19.255

1. 20.656 D2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 D U L2 R B' R F2 U L' D' F' U2 R2 B'
2. 21.432 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 B R2 D L2 U F L U F2 L U' R B2
3. 25.175 F' R' F2 L' U' R' D2 R2 B2 R' F' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 D'
4. 24.735 F2 R D2 R U2 B2 D2 B' U2 R' B2 U' R' U R' F D' L'
5. 19.600 D2 L' D2 L' B2 L D2 B2 U2 B2 D' F R F' U2 R' B F L U'
6. 23.072 F2 D' B R' F B' U' B2 D B2 R' D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 U2
7. 21.847 R2 B2 D F2 D L2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 F' U B' F R' B2 U' L' D U'
8. 17.768 D' R F2 R2 L F L U L D' B' L2 U2 L' U2 L U2 B2 L'
9. 25.208 L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L' U R U' R2 B D B' D' L2
10. 22.345 U D' R2 B' R' D B' U2 F2 R2 B D' B2 U D' B2 U2 F2
11. 23.777 R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 F2 D' B F L B' L' U2 F' U B R' D'
12. 19.255 L F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R B D' F2 L U2 B U2 R2 L2 U2 B

I need more training for sure... Oh well.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 2, 2014)

Schmidt : *23.42* (σ = 2.08)
23.72, 21.36, (19.33), 23.72, 27.18, 22.72, 23.96, 19.91, (29.30), 24.81, 21.78, 25.08


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 4, 2014)

*Round 400
average: 23.83*

20.55, 20.70, 28.38, 22.22, 23.51, 22.47, 22.81, 22.91, 25.12, 24.98, 25.19, 29.30


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 4, 2014)

I would like to join with one-handed CFOP


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2014)

Round 400
21.60
22.04, (16.14), 18.60, 19.29, 21.58, 22.36, 19.76, 19.50, 23.84, 24.32, 24.72, (28.40)

Sigh. The first 8 solves were so good. Then disaster.

Sorry for missing Thursday; things should be back to normal now - results and new round should be up soon.

@lorki - please feel free to join. Just post your results and make sure you mention they're one-handed CFOP. You should probably start with round 401 now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2014)

*Round 400 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.60
AndreasK	22.19
ho0chie	22.39
Schmidt	23.42
PJKCuber	23.46
Brian Kremer	23.83
ClovisKoo	24.18

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 7, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 401st round:

D' B2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R' U' L2 R U2 R2 F L U F' U2
R2 B F' R2 D2 F R2 B L2 R F L D' F' L' B D2 R' B' L'
F' L2 B U2 B2 L2 R2 B L2 U B R' B2 R' B R B' D R' U2
U2 B2 D2 B U2 F' U2 F R D' L2 R D' L' F2 D' B' L2 R
R D2 F2 D B D' L' U' F B U F2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 B2 D B2
R2 F R L2 D' B2 U2 L F' U' R' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D
L2 U B2 U F2 U F2 R2 B F' D R F R' D2 F R' D U2
F' B U' L F L D2 B2 D' R' B2 D' L2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 D' R2
D2 L2 B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' L B2 F' L' B D' L D' U
L2 U2 F' U L' F L' U2 R2 F' B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2
D R' D' F2 B' R' D' B L D F U2 B2 U' D' L2 B2 D' L2
L2 B2 R' U2 L R' D2 B2 U' F' L2 F D R D U2 B U2 F2


----------



## DeeDubb (Aug 5, 2014)

Race to Sub 20:

Ao12: *19.79*

Darn near my PB.... those were some good scrambles for Roux.

1. (15.330)
2. 19.437
3. 20.783
4. 20.098
5. 18.221
6. 23.467
7. (23.766)
8. 22.000
9. 18.949
10. 18.333
11. 17.290
12. 19.091


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 5, 2014)

Round 401
21.39
19.62, 22.17, 21.64, 20.69, (26.26), (18.11), 20.74, 23.50, 21.12, 22.81, 22.93, 18.67

Better than last time.


----------



## AndreasK (Aug 7, 2014)

Mean: 20.572
Average: 20.603
Best time: 16.880
Median: 20.396
Worst time: 23.960
Standard deviation: 1.759

Best average of 5: 19.382
5-9 - 19.401 18.817 19.928 (21.784) (16.880)

Best average of 12: 20.603
1-12 - 21.193 19.999 20.065 21.672 19.401 18.817 19.928 21.784 (16.880) (23.960) 22.448 20.728

Better scrambles this time


----------



## ho0chie (Aug 7, 2014)

Round 401
23.36
20.29, 22.67, 20.54, 22.95, 23.27, 27.78, (34.38), 25.88, 24.73, 20.02, (19.62), 25.49


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 7, 2014)

That inconsistency. xD

Round 401
Statistics for 08-07-2014 20:01:54
3x3 One-handed
Average: 22.34
Standard Deviation: 2.51
Best Time: 16.51
Worst Time: 30.39
Individual Times:
1.	20.50	
2.	20.68	
3.	25.49	
4.	24.52	
5.	24.28	
6.	(30.39)	
7.	27.24	
8.	19.92	
9.	22.62	
10.	19.18	
11.	18.98	
12.	(16.51)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2014)

*Round 401 Results*​

DeeDubb	19.79
AndreasK	20.60
Mike Hughey	21.39
PJKCuber	22.23
lorki3	22.34
ho0chie	23.36

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 8, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 11, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 402nd round:

B2 U2 L2 D B R' D2 R2 F L' F' L' U' B' D U2
F R L2 F R' U B' L2 U R' U2 R' F2 D2 F2 R' L' B2 D2
L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' U2 F U' F2 L U' R' B U L U2 B D'
B2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 L' U R D' U R2 B R2 U F' D
F2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 R2 L' D' R L2 U' R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D'
R' U' F2 D R' D2 F' R2 B R U2 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2
F' R2 B2 L F2 R' B R2 F2 D' R' U2 B2 R2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2
D2 F L2 U' F' R U2 D' F2 D L F' U2 F2 D2 F' U2
D2 L' D2 B2 L' R' D2 L' F2 L2 D' B' F2 L D B' L' B' D R2
U2 L F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' L D2 L' B2 L D F' U2 R' F'
U2 B L2 D2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' D2 B' R U2 L U' L' B' D' F L B'
R2 D2 F L2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 R D' U' L' B' R' F D L' B2


----------



## ho0chie (Aug 11, 2014)

Round 402

25.98

26.52, 25.94, 28.15, (DNF(24.83)), 27.37+, 32.43+, 26.02, 19.60, (19.40), 24.17+, 25.40, 24.24

So very tired :/


----------



## hiruzan1994 (Aug 11, 2014)

Average of 12: 19.81
1. 19.76 D2 F U2 B L2 U2 F L2 R2 D2 F' D R' B D2 B2 D2 U B R2 U2 
2. 20.82 F2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F U R2 D' U' B' F2 U' L R 
3. 19.82 U2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D R2 U R B2 R B L B' R' 
4. 18.75 F2 U R2 F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L' D' F U' B R2 B2 L' F' 
5. 19.13 L2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 D F2 R' B U2 L' B' U' L D R2 D2 
6. 21.51 R F R2 U D F' D' B D' R U2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 F2 U2 
7. 20.07 F' D2 B2 R U F2 R' D2 F' D R2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 B2 D2 
8. 18.05 R F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L F D' L R D2 B R2 U2 F' U' 
9. (22.07) F2 L2 F2 U B2 D' U2 B2 L2 R2 D F' D B D' B2 U' L D' U' B 
10. (17.96) L' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B' F2 L' B2 R' U R' U' F2 
11. 21.83 D2 B F L2 F' U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D2 L R2 U L' D' U2 B' R U' R' 
12. 18.38 L2 U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 B D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 B' F2 L' D F2 R2 

yay sub-20 . It's been about 2 months since my last post here, so I'm happy I got sub-20 right of the bat


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2014)

Round 402
24.09
20.04, 23.42, 24.91, (32.01), (17.29), 31.07, 22.16, 22.11, 28.46, 25.31, 22.81, 20.59

So horrifying - I didn't know I could be this bad. I completely forgot and messed up several different OLLs - I have no idea why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2014)

*Round 402 Results*​

hiruzan1994	19.81
Mike Hughey	24.09
ho0chie	25.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - August 14, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 403rd round:

L2 B2 D U F2 D' L F2 U' R D' R B2 R' D2 R2 B' F'
L F' U2 L U' D2 B L' D' F2 R F2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 U2 B2
U2 L2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B' F L D2 L' R2 B D F U B U2 R'
D2 F' D2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F R' B' D' B2 F L2 U2 R B U'
R2 F' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B F2 L' U' R B' U2 F2 D' R' B U
D2 F' U2 D' F D' F D2 B L2 D2 R L B2 U2 R F2 B2 D2 R'
L2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 B R' B D L' U' L2 U' F U2 L'
F2 D' L2 F2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R' D2 R' B U2 L B' F L B2 U'
B2 L2 U' B2 U' R2 U L' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D F D2 L2
D B' R2 U B2 U B2 R F2 L F' U D2 F2 B2 L2 U' R2 D' F2
L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' R D B' L2 U' R D L2 R D
B2 D' F2 D F2 D' R2 D2 F2 D' F2 L R' B U L' B2 L F2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2014)

Round 403
21.65
23.35, 23.32, (28.59), 21.53, 18.29, 25.45, 20.49, 24.78, 20.60, (17.93), 19.43, 19.29

I was sure my horrible result in the previous round had to be a fluke, so I did this one right away. The first three solves were still disasters, but then I suddenly got better again (especially at the end!).

Bonus to the first person to find out what the puzzle is supposed to be above and supplies an answer. Extra bonus for a complete answer.


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 12, 2014)

That was terrible. xD 
I really enjoy this competition, though. 
Statistics for 08-12-2014 11:04:16
One-handed
Average: 24.47
Standard Deviation: 1.75
Best Time: 18.72
Worst Time: 36.57
Individual Times (ignore the scrambles, they're from CCT)
1.	26.82	B F2 U2 L' B L B' U' F' D' L2 U' F' D2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D U' B2 F D2 F2 D
2.	(36.57)	L2 R' B' F L F2 U B D2 B' L' R D U' L' D U' B D F2 R' F2 R' B2 F'
3.	23.66	U' F2 D B2 D' B F R' D U2 R B' F D U' L' R2 D' R D2 U' L2 R' B' F
4.	25.70	L2 R B' F D2 U' B2 F' L' R2 B2 R2 D B' F L R' F R2 U' F2 D2 U L R
5.	24.72	R U B2 L2 D' B D' B2 F D2 U B L' R2 D B' L' R' F' L' R2 U2 R' U' B'
6.	26.24	F D L U2 R2 U B' F' R U2 L F2 D' U2 L' F L D R2 B U' B2 F2 D2 F'
7.	26.17	L B F' D' U2 B D2 U' B L D2 B2 F L' U B F2 U R2 D2 U F2 D F' U'
8.	19.88	L' U2 L2 D F R D B' F' U' F L' R D2 U' F D B2 D U B D U2 R2 U
9.	(18.72)	U2 L D2 U2 R D' U2 F R B' D' U L B F2 U B D U B2 F2 U' R' D' U'
10.	24.52	F' U F L' R F2 L' D2 B' U F L2 R' U B R' U' B' F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F2 L'
11.	23.27	L R2 B F' U' L F2 D B2 U2 L' D2 B' L' R2 D B L R F U2 L2 R' D2 U2
12.	23.71	B L2 D' L R D2 U' B' L R B2 F' R' B2 R2 U' L R2 B' L B2 L2 D B' D'


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 12, 2014)

Round 403
(26.53), 21.35, 18.23, 23.41, (17.73), 22.67, 23.72, 19.03, 24.88, 25.48, 22.56, 25.12.
Ao12: 22.65
Feels nice getting a good average like this after sitting for trial exams


----------



## ho0chie (Aug 15, 2014)

Round 403

23.81

21.89, 26.70, (20.53), (27.01), 23.63, 23.26, 22.38, 22.84, 23.25, 22.35, 26.83, 24.98


----------



## Cubeologist (Aug 15, 2014)

25.3 Should have practiced more on vacation.



112 24.06	22.92	24.89
113	29.95	24.76	24.89
114	27.85	25.30	24.97
115	19.79	25.30	24.68
116	26.06	25.99	24.56
117	27.93	27.28	24.66
118	24.30	26.07	24.48
119	21.30	23.89	24.22
120	30.57	26.10	25.15
121	22.39	24.88	24.76
122	25.51	24.07	25.33
123	23.65	23.85	25.30


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 17, 2014)

*403: Avg. 22.75*
24.03, 26.26, 23.92, 24.47, 36.02, 22.92, 22.37, 21.56, 20.47, 22.86, 18.51, 18.64



Spoiler



*401: Avg. 23.10*
23.72, 21.90, 19.59, 20.89, 24.91, 22.42, 23.06, 23.62, 24.25, 20.98, 26.36, 25.31

*402: Avg. 24.44*
23.05, 24.08, 25.39, 25.39, 22.30, 24.80, 21.97, 28.02, 23.98, 26.08, 21.37, 27.39


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2014)

*Round 403 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.65
ClovisKoo	22.65
Brian Kremer	22.75
ho0chie	23.81
lorki3 (OH)	24.47
Cubeologist	25.30

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - August 25, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 404th round:

U' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 F D' U R B' R D2 U2 B' L R'
D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U B R2 U' D' L U R2 F2 R2 U' B2 U F2
B' U2 R U2 L F L B2 D' L' U D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 B' R2
R2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 D' F' L' F' U2 R B' R2 D F
L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 B F U' R2 D' F L F2 L2 U B
R2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 B F D2 F' U' B' D2 U R' D L F' D2 L2
B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 U2 L R B' R' B R D2 F2 U'
F2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 R2 B D2 F2 U L B' U F2
L B' R' L F2 B U' L D R' B' U2 L2 F R2 D2 F' L2
B' D2 L2 B2 R2 B L2 F' U2 F D U' R2 F' L' D2 U R' U L2
D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 U2 B U2 L R D' B' R U2 F L F2
U2 B2 U R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R U' B' D R' B2 R F L' B' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 18, 2014)

Round 404
21.10
20.64, (17.50), 21.13, 22.45, 19.89, 24.78, 20.97, 18.95, 19.83, 18.35, (26.88), 24.00

Most of it was very nice, just a few really bad solves.

Note: I went ahead and scheduled the next round for a full week, because I'm going to be too busy getting ready for Indiana to update on Thursday.


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 20, 2014)

Round [error, round number not found]
21.75, (26.69), 20.59, 21.98, (19.74), 22.85, 20.15, 24.27, 21.89, 20.83, 23.99, 19.97
Ao12: 21.83
Sorry about the error thing, I had to do it lol


----------



## tomatotrucks (Aug 20, 2014)

Round 404
21.79
22.04, 22.37, 27.03, 24.14, 18.10, (26.02), 21.51, 19.24, 22.34, 21.84, (16.01), 20.28

16 second woop woop


----------



## ho0chie (Aug 21, 2014)

Round 404 

24.44

24.24, 25.13, 25.88, 24.56, 22.68, 22.87, 26.01, 21.45, 25.12, 26.50, (19.99), (27.29)

I have not been practicing recently and it feels like it


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 22, 2014)

Round 404 OH

24.26

Times: 24.31, 22.44, 22.28, 24.30, 26.67, 24.60, 22.01, (18.94), (36.61), 19.58, 30.99, 25.43
Oh how I hate dot olls


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2014)

*Round 404 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.10
tomatotrucks	21.79
ClovisKoo	21.83
Bh13 (OH)	24.26
ho0chie	24.44

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 1, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 405th round:

L2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R U' F' U' L2 B' D' F R D' B2 L'
R2 B R2 F D2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 F R' D2 R' U' B2 R' U' L B
F D' L' B' U' L F2 D B R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D
D2 B U L D2 F R2 D B' L F' D2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B2
B' F2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 F' U' L D2 L D' L B D2 U F D
L2 U2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U' R D2 U B' D2
L2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' B' R2 D R F2 U' R U B2 L R'
U2 L2 D U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 U B' U2 L' D2 R B2 F' D' R2 B
B2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D R B U' R2 B' D2 R' B' R B
B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B' L2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 D' L' U F L2
U2 F R2 D' L2 F2 L F L F2 R' D2 B2 L2 F B2 D2 B
D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 R F2 R B R U F L2 F2 U L2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 26, 2014)

Round 405
22.25
26.70, 19.21, 25.14, (27.18), 20.68, 22.81, 22.18, (19.15), 21.34, 24.21, 19.76, 20.50

It amazes me I can have an average as good as this with so many bad solves and no good solves. It's a bad result for me, but not as bad as I expected it to be.

I'll be waiting again until next Monday for the next round (still recovering from Indiana 2014), but I'll start going twice a week again next week.


----------



## ho0chie (Aug 28, 2014)

Round 405
23.58
24.88, 19.63, (29.60), 19.63, 23.55, 22.90, 26.85, 22.03, 28.29, (19.14), 19.47, 28.58

Four <20s but four >25s


----------



## lorki3 (Aug 29, 2014)

Round 405
Meh average. I probably should have warmed up more. 

Rubik's cube one-handed
29.08.2014 09:14:39 - 09:23:07

Mean: 23.92
Average: 23.45
Best time: 19.47
Median: 23.48
Worst time: 33.05
Standard deviation: 3.40

Best average of 5: 22.21
8-12 - 23.32 (24.38) (20.58) 20.88 22.44

Best average of 12: 23.45
1-12 - (33.05) 26.73 25.72 23.63 (19.47) 23.84 22.97 23.32 24.38 20.58 20.88 22.44

1. 33.05 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L' B' D U B D R B2 R B' U'
2. 26.73 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 U2 B' R B' U L2 F R B' D' L2 U'
3. 25.72 B2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 L' F D B2 R2 B U2
4. 23.63 D R2 L2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D F B2 L' U B R' L2 D U L' D
5. 19.47 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' F2 D F2 L F2 U B' F' R D'
6. 23.84 D F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 R2 B' L' U2 L' B2 U' F L' U2 B
7. 22.97 U' F2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 F' D2 R' L U2 R' U' R D2 B2 D'
8. 23.32 D2 B2 U R2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U2 F' L' U' R L' U2 F L2 U R2 L'
9. 24.38 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 R B' D' U2 B U' L U L2 U
10. 20.58 L2 D' F2 R2 D U F2 U B2 R2 U2 B L F2 D R' D B' F' L2 D'
11. 20.88 U R2 D' R2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 F2 L' F R' F2 L D B F2 D' B2 U'
12. 22.44 D2 F2 U B2 D B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 B' R2 U F' D' L2 U' L U


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 29, 2014)

Round 405
21.43, 16.30, 22.66, 18.04, 22.52, 22.34, 20.76, 16.45, (15.54), (22.78), 21.59, 22.46.
Ao12: 20.46
So close to a sub-20 average, but this is great too


----------



## tomatotrucks (Aug 30, 2014)

Round 405
22.19
23.23, 21.76, 21.94, 26.97, 18.84, (26.19), 23.14, (17.36), 17.51, 22.86, 21.01, 25.38


----------



## Bh13 (Aug 30, 2014)

Round 405 OH
Average: 23.48
Times: 23.62, 19.99, 20.61, 30.85, (33.62), 22.35, 23.89, 23.93, 19.72, (18.48), 25.86, 24.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2014)

*Round 405 Results*​

ClovisKoo	20.46
tomatotrucks	22.19
Mike Hughey	22.25
lorki3 (OH)	23.45
Bh13 (OH)	23.48
ho0chie	23.58

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 1, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 4, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 406th round:

U L2 U2 B2 L F R' D F' L2 B U2 D F2 R2 D' R2
D2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D' F2 L R2 F' U B' D2 B L B F2 R2
U R2 F2 U B2 D' F2 U2 L2 D2 R' U B2 D' L F D B2 U' L'
U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R D' B F R' D B' F D'
L' F R U' L B D' F2 L' B' L' B2 U2 F L2 B' R2 U2 B' D2
D F2 D F2 R D2 F' L' D R' F B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U'
F R F' R' B2 U' R' L' B2 D' L B' D2 F' L2 B R2 F' D2
D2 U2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 F' D2 U' R' B' L' F2 R2 D' L2 B'
F' L2 D B' D2 R F U B L U2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 U2 L2
U R F2 L' F R U' D' L2 F L U2 B R2 L2 B' D2 F B U2
R2 B' D2 F R2 U2 F U' L' B' R' F U2 L' D' R' F
L' F2 U F' B' R' L F U L' D B2 R' B2 R F2 U2 R'


----------



## DeeDubb (Sep 2, 2014)

Round 46: Ao12* 18.86*

17.57, (28.77), 18.96, 18.51, 23.00, 17.22, 18.91, (13.96), 20.10, 19.90, 14.28, 20.19


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 2, 2014)

Round 406: Ao12 *23.39*

(20.28), 22.56, 22.15, 23.55, 22.22, 21.17, 25.92, (26.22), 22.19, 26.06, 24.53, 23.53


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 2, 2014)

Round 406
18.76, 20.29, 21.64, (17.41), 20.88, 18.38, 18.92, 21.76, (25.14), 25.12, 21.44, 23.92.
Ao12: 21.11
I beat 2 PB averages and my brain went kaput


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 2, 2014)

Round 406 

Avg 23.59
22.31, 26.40, 20.70, 19.77, 24.13, 21.09, 27.08, 26.78, (17.70), (DNF(35.92)), 23.05, 24.62

**** awful, loads of practice and zero improvement.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 2, 2014)

Round 406
21.08
21.48, 23.82, 23.26, 19.78, (36.62), (16.74), 22.17, 18.15, 22.24, 22.72, 19.11, 18.09

Gotta love that fifth solve. I forgot an OLL and couldn't resist continuing to try to figure it out again. I still don't remember it. I hate when that happens. (I'm glad I didn't get it again in this average.)


----------



## lorki3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Round 406
Rubik's cube one-handed
04.09.2014 12:37:22 - 12:47:19

Mean: 23.85
Average: 23.31
Best time: 16.33
Median: 22.54
Worst time: 36.79
Standard deviation: 4.94

Best average of 5: 21.82
5-9 - 20.37 22.52 (36.79) 22.56 (20.30)

Best average of 12: 23.31
1-12 - 28.32 24.85 (16.33) 26.64 20.37 22.52 (36.79) 22.56 20.30 22.33 24.41 20.79

1. 28.32 R2 F2 L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' R F' U' B' D2 R F' U R' B' D'
2. 24.85 R2 F2 U B2 F2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 B' U R2 U2 L' D' U B' R' L2 U2
3. 16.33 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2 U B2 D' U2 L D L' F R L2 B2 F L F
4. 26.64 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' R2 D F2 D' F2 R2 B L' D B L' F2 R B' F
5. 20.37 U B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B' R2 D' R' L2 U2 R' B R L2 D
6. 22.52 D L2 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 B U' L' D B L D' R U' F'
7. 36.79 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R F D2 R' F' L U' R B D' B'
8. 22.56 D L2 D' B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D2 B' R' F2 R2 D B R' U F' U
9. 20.30 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 U' F2 D U' L D' B2 U R U B' L' D'
10. 22.33 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' F2 R' D' U2 F2 D B U' L2 D' B2 U'
11. 24.41 B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 F2 U F D' B' L' D U F R2 L' U2 R'
12. 20.79 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F R B R' D' B' R L2 B2 D'

I wasn't all that warmed up :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2014)

*Round 406 Results*​

DeeDubb	18.86
Mike Hughey	21.08
ClovisKoo	21.11
lorki3 (OH)	23.31
PixelWizard	23.39
ho0chie	23.59

DeeDubb is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 8, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 407th round:

U2 R2 L2 U' F2 B L D B R D2 B' D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 L2
U2 B D2 U2 B' F D2 F2 R' B2 U L2 B2 F' L' D' B' F U2
F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L U2 F' R2 B' U' B2 R2 F' R F2 D R2
L2 B' U2 F R2 F R2 B' U2 F' L D2 B2 R D R2 F L B
D B' R B2 U2 L U B' R2 D F' U2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 F2 R2
F' D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 F L' R2 B' R U F' R' B2
R L2 U R2 B L D2 F' B L' B2 R2 U F2 U2 D L2 D2 L2
D' F' R L' B U L2 F2 R' U R2 U2 R2 B U2 D2 F D2 F' U2
R D2 B2 L2 F2 R F2 U2 B' U2 B L D' B' D2 U2 L' R2 F2
R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D F' U2 R D' U2 L2 F' D' U' F D
D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 F R2 D B2 F' L' F L' D2 B2 U R F2
R2 U' R' L' F' B R F D L' D2 F2 R2 F L2 F' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 4, 2014)

Round 407
22.53
21.86, 22.15, (19.25), 21.96, 22.37, 23.45, 21.30, 23.60, 20.96, 25.78, (26.45), 21.83

So many G perms - that kills me.


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 4, 2014)

*21.47*
21.90, 18.22, 20.99, (25.59), 22.87, 23.57, 24.67, 21.98, 19.70, (17.11), 22.01, 18.79

Good times overall, but these 22-23-24 solves in the middle ruined a even better average 
But I'm pretty happy with this round!


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 5, 2014)

Round 407
21.07
22.83, 18.91, 21.41, (DNF(46.74)), 22.01, 18.74, 24.54, 20.90, 19.38, 21.11, 20.91, (18.62)

Woo progress. Almost sub 21 too.


----------



## DeeDubb (Sep 6, 2014)

average of 12: 20.85
1-12 - 20.08 19.25 19.90 20.16 19.93 18.45 21.39 (26.69) 23.40 21.46 (14.92) 24.45


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 7, 2014)

Average of 12*current avg12: 19.88 (σ = 1.66)*
Yay Yay Yay Yay!!!! Sub 20. But this is 2nd sub 20 ao12 and features 2 sub 16s. WAT CN FTW
15.68, 20.28, 19.85, 21.44, 20.18, (27.34), 20.22, 19.57, 21.16, 21.35, (15.45), 19.10


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 7, 2014)

407: 24.6

25.92, 22.65, 24.01, 26.46, 21.49, 23.35, 25.64, 31.83, 22.16, 27.88, 23.57, 24.33



Spoiler



404: 24.93

25.92, 23.29, 24.91, 24.55, 21.53, 24.40, 23.35, 26.26, 28.94, 22.72, 29.36, 24.94

405: 23.00

21.44, 22.00, 22.73, 22.37, 28.74, 22.00, 23.10, 19.50, 23.44, 24.25, 24.13, 24.58

406: 24.17

25.67, 22.16, 23.32, 21.54, 24.87, 22.19, 27.74, 23.48, 23.10, 23.56, 25.71, 27.67


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 8, 2014)

It's been too long.. I've improved a lot though.
Average - 19.4
1. 17.18
2. 19.04
3. 20.85
4. (27.3)
5. 23.59
6. (15.37)
7. 16.65
8. 17.43
9. 19.09
10. 20.27
11. 18.24
12. 21.65 That start...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

*Round 407 Results*​

penguinz7	19.40
PJKCuber	19.88
DeeDubb	20.85
ho0chie	21.07
PixelWizard	21.47
Mike Hughey	22.53
Brian Kremer	24.60

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 11, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 408th round:

L U F D2 B L2 F2 U2 D L F' D B2 D2 L2 U'
R B2 D2 F2 R' D2 L F' R2 B2 L' F L2 B' D2 L U' F'
D2 U' B2 D L2 U R2 U' R U' R' D' U2 F' D' L R' D' U2
L F' U2 L' D2 F' D' B2 U' R' U2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 U2 F2
D2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R' D2 B2 F2 R U F U F' R' D' L2 B' F R'
F L2 R2 B' L2 F2 L2 B' R' F2 L2 U L R' B' U R' U' L
F D R' F' U2 F' R B D B' L F2 D' B2 U R2 D B2 R2 D
U' R2 F2 D R2 U L2 F2 D2 U' R' F2 U2 L' F D2 R2 D L' B
R2 D2 L' R2 D2 L' D2 F2 D' F R2 D2 U R2 U' F' U' L D2
R2 D R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U' R D' U2 B L2 F D B2 L2
B2 D2 U2 F R2 F D2 U2 L2 D2 L' U R2 F2 R' U' B F' R' D' U
B' U B' R D' L U2 D2 R U' B R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U' B2


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 9, 2014)

Round 408

*21.93s*

Times:



Spoiler



21.36, 20.54, 25.58, 18.43, 25.15, 21.52, 20.52, 23.00, 19.11, 24.06, 22.25, 21.81


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2014)

Round 408
21.61
21.04, 22.56, 21.44, (25.44), 24.16, 22.08, 21.25, 19.86, 22.22, 20.12, 21.36, (17.93)


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 10, 2014)

Round 408
21.50
(16.81), 21.09, 23.30, 21.97, 19.76, 22.89, 22.65, 19.78, 23.06, (23.94), 19.79, 20.68


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 11, 2014)

Round 408
19.79, (23.48), 18.81, (15.12), 16.00, 22.79, 19.03, 15.61, 19.43, 18.35, 17.68, 19.00.
Ao12: 18.65
so many pbs in one average


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 11, 2014)

Round 408 
Average: *19.14*
19.75, (21.94), 19.33, 15.49, 20.78, 24.89, 18.94, (14.60), 19.70, 16.62, 21.62, 17.21
Wow! All sub 22.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Round 408
> Average: *19.14*
> 19.75, (21.94), 19.33, 15.49, 20.78, *24.89*, 18.94, (14.60), 19.70, 16.62, 21.62, 17.21
> Wow! All sub 22.



Is the 24.89 a typo?

I'll assume your average is right for now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2014)

*Round 408 Results*​

ClovisKoo	18.65
PJKCuber	19.14
ho0chie	21.50
Mike Hughey	21.61
PixelWizard	21.93

PJKCuber is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 11, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 15, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 409th round:

R D2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L B' L F U' B R' F' U L2 B D
F' L' U R' B R F' L' D2 R B2 L2 B2 D' L2 U L2 U B2
B U2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 F' U' L2 R2 B' F2 L F2 L B' R D2
D2 F' U2 F' R2 B L2 U2 L' F D' L D B D B U L D
B2 R U2 B2 U D R' B' R2 F' B2 R B2 R F2 R B2 R2 F2 L'
B L' U2 D F' L' F B' D' B2 D' L2 B U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 D2
U' L U F2 B U D' F L U R F2 B2 D2 R2 L2 F R2 F2 R2
U' R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U F2 L F' D L2 U2 R' D' L' B2 R
D2 F2 D2 B L2 D2 B U L' D2 F' U' B' U2 B F2 L D2
L2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F R' D U' B L' U' F R2 D2 L2 F
D R2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' B' U L2 D F2 U R B2 U2 L2 D2
B' R D2 L2 U2 R2 F' L' D R F2 R F2 D2 R' U2 R' D2 R B2


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 12, 2014)

Whoops, missed a round 
Avg - 17.9  First average with my new Aolong V2, no warmup.
1. 18.02
2.15.99
3.(21.62) +2
4.20.9
5.18
6.17.88
7.19.12
8.17.51
9.(15.59)
10.16.76
11.15.73
12.19.13


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 12, 2014)

Average: 20.22 
22.44, 18.47, 19.31, 18.61, 19.75, 16.88, 21.13, 18.19, 21.09, 28.80, 21.09, 22.07


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 12, 2014)

Round 409

*20.74s*

_21.00, 18.43, 22.23, (16.89), 22.29, (25.48), 20.32, 20.65, 23.00, 21.21, 16.89, 21.38_

Yeah, thats cool. I'm getting nearer to Sub20!!


----------



## h2f (Sep 12, 2014)

Race to sub-20 CFOP

avg of 12: 26.58

Time List:
25.52, 26.53, (24.73), 25.80, 25.14, 27.14, 28.17, 27.11, (34.91), 28.12, 26.17, 26.08


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 12, 2014)

Round 409
20.99, 17.76, 21.20, 17.58, 17.90, 22.63, 22.71, 17.31, (22.96), 20.09, 20.33, (15.60).
Ao12: 19.85
decent, so glad the last solve saved my average tho


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 12, 2014)

Round 409
22.38
23.98, 19.06, (29.61), 26.94, 25.42, 18.02, (16.12), 19.77, 19.96, 22.36, 20.39, 27.86

The inconsistency was just awful. 3/5 running averages ranged from 25.45 to 19.25.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 14, 2014)

Round 409
*21.51*
(24.34), 23.33, 18.85, 23.75, 20.72, 19.76, 17.84, (16.96), 24.34, 21.85, 23.01, 21.62


----------



## CuberDarren (Sep 14, 2014)

24.64 , 21.99 , 24.07 , (17.77) , 22.65 , 23.22 , 21.89 , 20.56 , 19.11 , 24.15 , 18.94 , (25.14)

AO5 : 21.27
AO12 : 22.12

Hey guys im new here!


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 14, 2014)

Round 409 
22.46
23.52, 23.48, 23.31, 21.44, (29.59), 20.60, 22.07, (18.83), 25.77, 22.68, 19.43, 22.34


----------



## Brian Kremer (Sep 14, 2014)

*AO12 409: 21.42*
23.63, 21.94, 20.55, 22.59, 20.42, 26.28, 18.61, 18.26, 22.84, 21.18, 19.90, 22.58



Spoiler



*AO12 408: 23.29*
31.26, 24.05, 22.05, 22.26, 22.39, 23.11, 17.68, 27.21, 22.20, 24.61, 26.81, 18.29


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2014)

*Round 409 Results*​

penguinz7	17.90
ClovisKoo	19.85
PJKCuber	20.22
PixelWizard	20.74
Brian Kremer	21.42
Wylie28	21.51
CuberDarren	22.12
Mike Hughey	22.38
ho0chie	22.46
h2f	26.58

penguinz7 and ClovisKoo are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 18, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 410th round:

D2 R2 D B2 D L2 D R2 B2 U' R U L' B F U R2 F' R2 D'
D B U' R B U R2 D' R D' F U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U F2 U'
L2 F' R2 B F2 D2 L2 F L2 U F' U2 R' D L B' D2 B2 L B2
U' D2 F' L' F2 D2 L2 D' B U' L2 F2 L' U2 F2 B2 D2 L U2
F' R2 B2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' U L2 B2 L2 F2 U R' U L B U2
L D2 R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 B2 L' D' B U R' B2 D2 R' F2 L2 U
L B2 L' F2 R' D2 R F2 U F2 R U' R2 U2 F R2 B2 F D2
R F2 D2 R2 F2 L' U2 L' B' F' R D2 R2 D' L R2 D' L2 B2
D F2 D F' R2 D' L' F R F R2 F U2 B D2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2
R' F2 U' D' R U2 R2 D L' B' R' U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 L' B2
R' B D' L U' R B U2 F' D F' R L D2 R2 F2 L' B2 D2
B L B U B R' L' F2 L2 F' B2 L' F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B2 U2


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 16, 2014)

Round 410
Average: 19.78
19.87, 22.31, 17.30, 18.05, 23.88, 16.41, 18.19, 24.74, 18.89, 19.36, 19.08, 20.86


----------



## ClovisKoo (Sep 16, 2014)

Round 410
22.74, 18.58, 18.72, 19.43, (24.67), 19.40, 17.70, 18.17, 20.18, 21.30, (16.60), 21.40.
Ao12: 19.76
Graduated!  That 24 bugs me but at least it's a sub-20 average


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 16, 2014)

Round 410

*19.99*

19.13, 20.24, (16.97), 18.31, 21.21, (25.02), 18.75, 21.92, 22.02, 20.31, 19.21, 18.80

OMG  How tight. Just slipped through it^^)

It's my first Sub-20 Ao12 in this thread-competition!

Yay cool!


----------



## h2f (Sep 17, 2014)

Round 410 

*avg of 12: 24.97*

Time List:
23.80, 26.42, 23.37, 27.34, (30.61), 22.29, (21.45), 28.32, 25.50, 25.83, 21.64, 25.22

I'm slowly back to sub-25, after 6 weeks break.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2014)

Round 410
20.77
19.15, (25.01), 23.60, 20.80, 20.42, (17.38), 19.68, 20.27, 20.28, 22.82, 20.36, 20.30


----------



## penguinz7 (Sep 17, 2014)

Avg - 18.7 
1. 20.71
2. 20.51
3. 18.71
4. 16.9
5. (14.34)
6. 16.09
7. 19 
8. 19.31
9. 19.08
10. 15.2
11. (23.16)
12. 21.49
That consistency..


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 18, 2014)

Round 410
22.41
20.02, (30.13), 22.11, 24.01, 23.31, 21.63, 21.56, 25.30, (19.29), 22.80, 21.64, 21.67


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2014)

*Round 410 Results*​

penguinz7	18.70
ClovisKoo	19.76
PJKCuber	19.79
PixelWizard	19.99
Mike Hughey	20.77
ho0chie	22.41
h2f	24.97

Congratulations to penguinz7 and ClovisKoo, who graduate this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 22, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 411th round:

R' L F' D' L F2 L F R2 U2 F B2 U2 D R2 U' D2 R2 L2
R2 B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D R2 U R' U R' B2 R' B' R' B2 R' U'
F D' R B2 U2 B2 D2 L' U F R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L B2
U2 B' L2 F' D2 F2 D2 B R2 F2 R' D R U' L' F R' U2 L2 F2
R2 F U2 B R2 F' R2 D2 B' L U2 L' D' L2 U L2 R' B L' U'
D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D U L' B F L F U' B2 R B2 L' U'
R D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 L' U' L' U F D2 F2 D U' B' R' D2
D2 R' B2 D2 U2 L F2 U2 F' L' D B F D2 U2 F D2 F' L'
L2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 R2 F L R B U' B D2 R U2 R2 D F'
B2 D2 B' D2 F U2 B' F' D2 R F' D R' U R U' L' D' R U'
L2 F' U2 B R2 U2 F' D2 F' D F2 R' B2 F D B' F2 L D2
R2 D2 L B2 F2 R2 F2 L' D F' D' U' L2 R2 B U F' L D


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 18, 2014)

Round 411

Ao12: *21.75*

20.86, 23.60, 23.06, 19.32, 18.65, (18.39), 23.66, 20.31, (25.10), 24.48, 21.09, 22.43

I pretty much ****ed this round up...

Made a couple hundred Pyra-Solves before, maybe my hands are tired...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2014)

Round 411
22.00
19.83, 25.13, 24.22, 18.80, 20.87, 21.35, (28.02), 22.13, 27.87, 20.92, 18.84, (18.64)

Ugh - so much of this was good, but the four bad solves just ruined it. Huge mistakes on each one.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 18, 2014)

Round 411
*19.18*
18.38, (24.82), 17.64, (17.50), 17.52, 18.50, 21.25, 22.74, 21.31, 17.70, 19.05, 17.75


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 19, 2014)

Round 411 
Avg 19.84 26.13, 19.71, 20.56, 19.62, 20.80, 21.35, 16.81, 19.34, 20.56, 15.87


----------



## h2f (Sep 20, 2014)

Round 411

*avg of 12: 24.49*

Time List:
24.39, 24.19, (19.98), 20.69, 25.69, 23.60, (28.35), 25.21, 25.81, 23.95, 27.43, 23.99


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 22, 2014)

Round 411
22.83
23.68, 22.09, (28.30), 20.76, 23.80, 26.70, 22.96, 23.64, (20.41), 22.08, 21.56, 21.01
felt really terrible but it was only (half a!) second off my last time...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2014)

*Round 411 Results*​

Wylie28	19.18
PJKCuber	19.84
PixelWizard	21.75
Mike Hughey	22.00
ho0chie	22.83
h2f	24.49

PJKCuber is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - September 25, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 412th round:

U' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U' R B2 D' F' U' L F2 U'
L' D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L D' B' U2 R U F U' B' L2 U2 R
F' L2 D' L' B' R D2 R' F U' D2 L D2 L2 B2 L D2 R D2
L U' F' B2 U' F2 R L2 D R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 D2
L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R U' L2 D' L F' R' D' B2 L
D L2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' L' D F' U B2 U' F R' D2
B' U F L' B L F' R F' L' D F2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 D2
B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B F2 D F2 L U R F L' U2 F
B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D F2 L F2 R U R' B F
F2 B2 D2 L' F' U F' L' F' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 F' B U2
U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F' D L2 B2 R' U B' F2 U2 R
D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L R2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 U' R U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2014)

Round 412
22.11
25.39, 20.65, 23.97, 19.47, 20.18, 20.57, 21.40, 23.47, 25.52, (19.14), (26.00), 20.49

As long as I keep getting all these 25 and 26 second solves, it's going to be a while before I get consistently sub-20. It's always something silly, like messing up the cross, or doing the wrong OLL or PLL, or inserting a pair and realizing I did it wrong.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 22, 2014)

Round 412
*18.87*
18.04, 18.63, 19.70, (24.03), 19.62, 20.96, 19.11, 16.42, 18.30, (15.70), 18.94, 19.01


----------



## Cubeologist (Sep 22, 2014)

23.95

Time List:
1. (18.00) U' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 U' R B2 D' F' U' L F2 U' 
2. 25.74 L' D2 R F2 L2 F2 R' B2 L D' B' U2 R U F U' B' L2 U2 R 
3. 26.93 F' L2 D' L' B' R D2 R' F U' D2 L D2 L2 B2 L D2 R D2 
4. 19.73 L U' F' B2 U' F2 R L2 D R2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 
5. (29.94) L2 D2 R2 U2 L D2 B2 R' B2 R U' L2 D' L F' R' D' B2 L 
6. 24.16 D L2 B2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' L' D F' U B2 U' F R' D2 
7. 24.56 B' U F L' B L F' R F' L' D F2 D2 R F2 U2 R U2 D2 
8. 20.13 B2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U2 B F2 D F2 L U R F L' U2 F 
9. 23.16 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 D2 F2 D2 F D F2 L F2 R U R' B F 
10. 23.47 F2 B2 D2 L' F' U F' L' F' L2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 F' B U2 
11. 25.94 U L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U R2 F' D L2 B2 R' U B' F2 U2 R 
12. 25.65 D2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' L R2 F2 U' R2 B' D2 U' R U2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 22, 2014)

Round 412: 19.87

20.512, 21.904, 20.343, 19.620, 20.881, (14.674), (24.394), 19.922, 20.296, 20.161, 19.276, 15.956


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 23, 2014)

Average : 19.35
Cant upload times from Prisma


----------



## Methuselah96 (Sep 24, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Average : 19.35
> Cant upload times from Prisma



View...Session summary...


----------



## PixelWizard (Sep 24, 2014)

Round 412

Avg: *20.66*

23.22, 21.91, 22.32, 21.11, 21.29, 19.55, 17.71, 18.21, (17.56), 20.58, (24.09), 20.67


----------



## ho0chie (Sep 25, 2014)

Round 412
21.72
19.91, 20.34, 21.59, 21.95, 16.65, 22.90, 21.36+, 25.50, 24.25, (14.77), (27.36), 22.79

it might have been messy but it paid the rent


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2014)

*Round 412 Results*​

Wylie28	18.87
PJKCuber	19.35
Rocky0701	19.87
PixelWizard	20.66
ho0chie	21.72
Mike Hughey	22.11
Cubeologist	23.95

Congratulations to PJKCuber, who graduates this round!

Wylie28 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - September 29, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 413th round:

B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' U B2 D F2 U2 L' B' D B2
B2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' L' U' R D U2 F'
B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R F U' F' L B' U L F' R2 U2
U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F L' D2 F' D' L B R2 U2 R2
D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U R' F' L' R' F U2 F2 R' U F U
L2 B2 U R F' L2 B2 U F2 R' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D
F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R U2 B' R F D' B R D2 B L' D
R' F U2 B R' F' L2 F' D L' U F B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B'
R2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' L' B U' R2 B' F' D' U L' D2 U2
B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L B F D2 U' L B2 F D2 B' D U
D L2 R2 D R2 U L2 U R' D' U2 F2 R' U2 B' U' L2 U' B
F U2 B' R' D2 R' B2 R' L F L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2014)

Round 413
21.87
(29.33), 20.56, 23.45, 20.77, 22.19, 21.99, (18.44), 20.63, 26.57, 19.06, 23.28, 20.22


----------



## h2f (Sep 26, 2014)

Round 413


 25.72

Time List:
23.12, 27.57, 25.47, 26.31, 25.89, (28.30), 25.08, (18.60), 27.67, 27.20, 22.99, 25.87


----------



## PJKCuber (Sep 26, 2014)

Round 413
Average: 18.22
16.31, 18.53, 18.42, 14.82, 21.50, 18.08, 18.89, 23.23, 16.53, 20.44, 14.47, 18.69


----------



## Mozartcuber (Sep 27, 2014)

Round 413
Average: 20.78
21.40, 23.19, 21.49, 21.36, (16.40), 19.95, (26.65), 20.42, 17.84, 19.92, 17.48, 24.76


----------



## Cubeologist (Sep 28, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-9-28
avg of 12: 21.54

Time List:
1. 23.34 B2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 R' U B2 D F2 U2 L' B' D B2 
2. 20.16 B2 D2 L2 R2 B' R2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 U B' L' U' R D U2 F' 
3. (18.66) B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R F U' F' L B' U L F' R2 U2 
4. 22.96 U L2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D B2 F L' D2 F' D' L B R2 U2 R2 
5. 19.79 D' B2 R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 U R' F' L' R' F U2 F2 R' U F U 
6. 22.75 L2 B2 U R F' L2 B2 U F2 R' D2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D 
7. (27.53) F2 L' B2 D2 B2 F2 R B2 R U2 B' R F D' B R D2 B L' D 
8. 23.17 R' F U2 B R' F' L2 F' D L' U F B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B' 
9. 20.78 R2 D2 U R2 D L2 B2 U' L' B U' R2 B' F' D' U L' D2 U2 
10. 21.70 B2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L B F D2 U' L B2 F D2 B' D U 
11. 19.55 D L2 R2 D R2 U L2 U R' D' U2 F2 R' U2 B' U' L2 U' B 
12. 21.17 F U2 B' R' D2 R' B2 R' L F L2 D F2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

*Round 413 Results*​

Mozartcuber	20.78
Cubeologist	21.54
Mike Hughey	21.87
h2f	25.72

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

PJKCuber	18.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 2, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 414th round:

U L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B D' L' R' U2 F' L' B' D2 B2
B' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B D' R2 D' U' R2 F D L F' U L'
U2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 U R' B R B2 L' D2 U F2 U2 F R'
U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' L2 R' B F R' F2 R U' F' L2
R2 D2 U R2 D U' F2 L' R F U R F' R2 U B R2 F2 U2
F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B' U2 R F2 D' R' F' L2 D' U'
F' R' B R U' F U L D' L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2
D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B D B2 F' U L D
U B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 F' R D B2 L' B R' B' L2 R2 F U2
F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L' D U F' R D2 B' L U' R2
F2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B U L B' D L2 B' F' R2 U2 L2
U D' F' D2 R' F' D' F L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U D2 R2 B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 29, 2014)

Round 414
22.11
(19.17), 20.92, 21.94, 22.96, 21.25, 24.70, 21.93, (26.49), 22.54, 21.09, 21.76, 22.00

Not so many mistakes this time - just consistently bad. Actually, lots of mistakes, but they were all little ones, instead of the big ones I've been making in previous recent rounds.


----------



## Wylie28 (Sep 29, 2014)

Round 414
*19.29*
18.49, 18.76 ,21.15 ,15.85 ,18.84 ,15.84 ,21.11 ,(14.04) ,16.27 ,18.04 ,20.25 ,(24.11)

is there a sub 15 thread that's active?
I also got sub 20 comp avg 2 days ago


----------



## Brian Kremer (Oct 1, 2014)

*Round 414
Average: 23.45*

27.41, 21.17, 26.72, 20.96, 26.07, 22.80, 23.30, 29.66, 20.33, 26.90, 22.40, 20.62, 23.65



Spoiler



*Round 413
Average: 22.59*

20.63, 20.80, 22.62, 24.27, 20.67, 23.30, 21.52, 27.22, 21.43, 23.92, 22.61, 24.82


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 1, 2014)

Ouch. But in my defense this was my first average on here using white/yellow cross. My yellow solves are significantly slower but I really want to be color neutral one day.
avg of 12: 24.16

Time List:
1. 25.36 U L2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 L' B D' L' R' U2 F' L' B' D2 B2 
2. 24.97 B' D2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B D' R2 D' U' R2 F D L F' U L' 
3. 25.31 U2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U F2 U R' B R B2 L' D2 U F2 U2 F R' 
4. 25.26 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U F' L2 R' B F R' F2 R U' F' L2 
5. 22.25 R2 D2 U R2 D U' F2 L' R F U R F' R2 U B R2 F2 U2 
6. 21.27 F' D2 F' R2 F' D2 F R2 D2 L' B' U2 R F2 D' R' F' L2 D' U' 
7. 28.56 F' R' B R U' F U L D' L2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 L' F2 U2 B2 
8. 25.80 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 R' U2 B D B2 F' U L D 
9. 22.89 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 F' R D B2 L' B R' B' L2 R2 F U2 
10. (30.53) F2 D U2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U L' D U F' R D2 B' L U' R2 
11. (17.81) F2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 U' B U L B' D L2 B' F' R2 U2 L2 
12. 19.91 U D' F' D2 R' F' D' F L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U D2 R2 B2


----------



## h2f (Oct 1, 2014)

Round 414

*avg of 12: 23.74*

Time List:
(28.25), 22.35, 25.55, 23.99, 21.74, 24.44, 26.48, (21.21), 22.09, 23.48, 23.01, 24.29


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 1, 2014)

_Round 414_

*20.09s*

(17.46), 19.33, 17.55, 20.60, 19.53, 22.38, 22.10, (23.22), 20.06, 18.09, 20.44, 20.80

So close to Sub-20, but am constantly getting better, so no problem


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2014)

*Round 414 Results*​

Wylie28	19.29
PixelWizard	20.09
Mike Hughey	22.11
Brian Kremer	23.45
h2f	23.74
Cubeologist	24.16

Congratulations to Wylie28, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 6, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 415th round:

L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L' U L2 R' B F' U B2
D2 F B2 L U2 D' F' U' F2 U' L F2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U'
U R F U' L2 F' L2 F2 B' L B' D2 R2 F D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2
L B2 U' F L2 F' D B' U' B' R F L2 F U2 F B D2 L2 B2
B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' F R' D U2 F' L D' L U'
L2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D L B' R F U2 L U' B2 D2
B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' L' D F D F' R' B' R' D U
D2 B U' L' B2 R U B2 R' F R' F2 D2 L B2 L F2 R' U2 F2
B2 R2 U2 D F2 U' L2 B D' R F' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' B'
F' D F' D2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 U' D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L D2
F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F' R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B L2 D2
L' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L D2 R D' B R F2 D U2 R B' U' B


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 3, 2014)

Boo Hiss Yellow Cross
avg of 12: 24.48

Time List:
1. 19.21 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 F' L' U L2 R' B F' U B2 
2. 25.93 D2 F B2 L U2 D' F' U' F2 U' L F2 B2 D B2 U' B2 L2 U' 
3. (32.71) U R F U' L2 F' L2 F2 B' L B' D2 R2 F D2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 
4. 24.88 L B2 U' F L2 F' D B' U' B' R F L2 F U2 F B D2 L2 B2 
5. 26.76 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 R B' D' F R' D U2 F' L D' L U' 
6. 30.49 L2 B2 R2 B F2 L2 U2 B' D L B' R F U2 L U' B2 D2 
7. 21.40 B2 L2 B' L2 R2 F R2 D2 B2 F' L' D F D F' R' B' R' D U 
8. 28.15 D2 B U' L' B2 R U B2 R' F R' F2 D2 L B2 L F2 R' U2 F2 
9. 20.26 B2 R2 U2 D F2 U' L2 B D' R F' D2 R2 D2 B' L2 F' B' 
10. (18.02) F' D F' D2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 U' D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 R B2 L D2 
11. 27.28 F2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' F' R2 U2 R' U' L2 R2 B2 D2 F2 D B L2 D2 
12. 20.49 L' R2 U2 R' B2 D2 F2 L D2 R D' B R F2 D U2 R B' U' B


----------



## ho0chie (Oct 3, 2014)

Round 415
21.37
17.27, 16.83, 23.17, 21.51, 24.56, 18.13, 21.36, 23.95, (25.26), (12.03), 25.07, 21.85

dat 12.03


----------



## h2f (Oct 3, 2014)

Round 415

*avg of 12: 23.61*

Time List:
25.43, 22.67, (27.03), 21.51, 25.88, 22.32, 24.79, 26.80, 22.18, (20.83), 22.33, 22.16


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 3, 2014)

Round 415
22.68
22.20, 25.80, 24.09, 17.52, 20.05, 24.63, 20.12, 22.52, 25.58, 24.30, (17.52), (26.06)

Horrible.


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 7, 2014)

Round 415

*18.52s*

18.54, 20.50, 18.88, 17.98, (20.73), 18.99, [15.84, 16.46, 19.90, (15.74), 18.96], 19.16

[Ao5] & Ao12 PB! Yeaaah


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2014)

*Round 415 Results*​

PixelWizard	18.52
ho0chie	21.37
Mike Hughey	22.68
h2f	23.61
Cubeologist	24.48

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 9, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 416th round:

U' L F2 L F' U2 B' D B' U2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2
L' B U' F2 B R' B L2 F R' D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F
L2 D2 F2 D B2 L' B2 L' F' L' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' D'
D2 B' U2 R B L F' L2 U2 B' U L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2
D' R L U2 L' F' R2 U2 L2 D' L' F B' D2 F B2 D2 R2 B L2
B2 F2 D' U B2 U2 R F' L F D' L2 F' D2 L2 F R
D L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' B D L2 U B2 D2 B U' F2 R
F L' D L F B R' D2 B2 D' F R U2 L U2 D2 R D2 F2 R'
B D2 L2 B R2 B' F2 D2 B R U2 B F R D' L' R' D' R2 U'
L D2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 F2 U L F' D' R' B' L' B2 L R' D'
L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 R U2 B' D L R2 B' U' B'
L' B2 R F2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 F R' U' L U' L R' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2014)

Round 416
23.67
22.39, 19.86, 19.37, 25.00, (39.28), 20.29, 26.01, 35.79, 22.92, 25.36, (17.87), 19.73

Counting 35 = disaster. I did the cross wrong (and didn't realize it until I had already inserted at least one pair) 3 times out of 12 solves. Just terrible.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 8, 2014)

Round 416

avg of 12: 23.09

Time List:
1. 23.80 U' L F2 L F' U2 B' D B' U2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 
2. 22.10 L' B U' F2 B R' B L2 F R' D2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 D2 F 
3. 19.94 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L' B2 L' F' L' B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 U' D' 
4. 25.19 D2 B' U2 R B L F' L2 U2 B' U L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 L F2 
5. 20.68 D' R L U2 L' F' R2 U2 L2 D' L' F B' D2 F B2 D2 R2 B L2 
6. (44.22) B2 F2 D' U B2 U2 R F' L F D' L2 F' D2 L2 F R 
7. 19.60 D L2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 R' B D L2 U B2 D2 B U' F2 R 
8. 26.56 F L' D L F B R' D2 B2 D' F R U2 L U2 D2 R D2 F2 R' 
9. 23.73 B D2 L2 B R2 B' F2 D2 B R U2 B F R D' L' R' D' R2 U' 
10. (19.19) L D2 L' D2 R U2 R U2 F2 U L F' D' R' B' L' B2 L R' D' 
11. 22.14 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D' B' L2 R U2 B' D L R2 B' U' B' 
12. 27.18 L' B2 R F2 R' U2 R D2 B2 D2 F R' U' L U' L R' U


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2014)

*Round 416 Results*​

Cubeologist	23.09
Mike Hughey	23.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 13, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 417th round:

R2 L2 B' D' B2 D' L' F2 U' R' B' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 D
U2 F2 R' F' R2 L U B U B2 R' U2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 B2
F' U D F U' F' R' L' D' B L' F2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L F2
D2 R' B D2 F2 B U' F R L' U R2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U
B2 U R' B' U F' L' B L2 D' B' U2 F B2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 L2 D2
F D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' U
L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D' F' U R B L B D' L U' R2
D2 L' B R' D2 L2 B L2 F2 L D F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2
B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B F' L2 R2 D' R' U2 B D2 F2 D U
D B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F L2 R D F' U L' U B D2 L2 R
B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' R2 B2 D2 U B L F' R'
D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B R' D L2 B2 F2 R B F2 U' B' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2014)

Round 417
21.57
21.16, 19.85, 28.26, 22.01, 22.57, 19.08, 20.35, 20.71, 21.60, 20.08, (28.37), (18.29)

Much better than last time, but it sure would be nice if I could stop having all these really bad solves.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I am getting worse.
avg of 12: 23.79

Time List:
1. 24.51 R2 L2 B' D' B2 D' L' F2 U' R' B' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U B2 D 
2. 21.70 U2 F2 R' F' R2 L U B U B2 R' U2 B2 D R2 L2 F2 B2 
3. 23.55 F' U D F U' F' R' L' D' B L' F2 B2 L2 D2 R' F2 L F2 
4. (26.62) D2 R' B D2 F2 B U' F R L' U R2 F2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U 
5. 24.25 B2 U R' B' U F' L' B L2 D' B' U2 F B2 L2 B R2 U2 D2 L2 D2 
6. 23.34 F D2 F' L2 D2 B' L2 R2 D2 B2 L D B2 F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L' U 
7. 24.89 L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D' F' U R B L B D' L U' R2 
8. 25.71 D2 L' B R' D2 L2 B L2 F2 L D F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 U2 
9. 26.55 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U B F' L2 R2 D' R' U2 B D2 F2 D U 
10. 22.06 D B2 D L2 U' L2 U' F L2 R D F' U L' U B D2 L2 R 
11. 21.33 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' D2 F' R2 B2 D2 U B L F' R' 
12. (20.73) D2 F R2 D2 B2 R2 B R' D L2 B2 F2 R B F2 U' B' R2


----------



## h2f (Oct 12, 2014)

Cubeologist said:


> I think I am getting worse.



Me too. i dont have time for cubing. 

*avg of 12: 25.22*

Time List:
26.57, 23.07, (20.04), 27.35, 23.01, 26.44, 26.80, 26.51, 24.00, 27.94, (28.01), 20.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2014)

*Round 417 Results*​

Mike Hughey	21.57
Cubeologist	23.79
h2f	25.22

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 16, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 418th round:

R' F' L' B R' F' U' R U L2 B R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U
R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 R2 F L2 R F U F2 D' L B' U
U R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 U R' F' U' F' R D' U2 F R2 D
L2 R2 B' R2 F D2 B' F U' B2 F' R' B D2 L2 R' F' D'
F2 B D' L B' R2 D' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2
R2 U' F2 B U D' L' U B D R' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 F
L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R' D' F2 R' D B U' L2 D L2
R F' U2 R F U' D2 F' R2 L B U R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F2
F2 B' R' L' B L2 F2 D' F R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U'
U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F D2 R' D' R2 U' L' R2 U2 B' D B2 R2
D B' U B U' B2 R' F' R' D R' D2 B2 R2 U D2 F2 D'
F2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L D' B' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2014)

Round 418
22.67
25.46, 20.87, 22.39, 25.56, 23.37, (26.72), 19.22, (17.21), 22.19, 23.82, 21.73, 22.07


----------



## ho0chie (Oct 14, 2014)

Round 418
22.30
23.52, 19.66, 23.69, 22.26, 23.57, 19.29, (30.00), 21.89, 23.72, 21.28, (18.33), 24.14


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Round 418
24.667
22.767, 30.567, 26.400, 24.501, (35.534), 22.267, 21.084, 25.251, 26.551, (19.384), 23.467, 23.817


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 16, 2014)

I'll take it for sure. Practicing so much right now.

avg of 12: 22.52

Time List:
1. 22.44 R' F' L' B R' F' U' R U L2 B R2 U B2 U' R2 D2 B2 U 
2. (26.60) R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 R2 F L2 R F U F2 D' L B' U 
3. 20.62 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D B2 D F2 U R' F' U' F' R D' U2 F R2 D 
4. 22.35 L2 R2 B' R2 F D2 B' F U' B2 F' R' B D2 L2 R' F' D' 
5. 24.90 F2 B D' L B' R2 D' R2 F U2 R F2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B U2 
6. 19.93 R2 U' F2 B U D' L' U B D R' B2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 L2 F 
7. 23.85 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R' D' F2 R' D B U' L2 D L2 
8. 24.99 R F' U2 R F U' D2 F' R2 L B U R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 
9. 21.57 F2 B' R' L' B L2 F2 D' F R2 F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 U' 
10. 23.60 U2 L2 F' D2 F2 D2 F D2 R' D' R2 U' L' R2 U2 B' D B2 R2 
11. (17.45) D B' U B U' B2 R' F' R' D R' D2 B2 R2 U D2 F2 D' 
12. 20.94 F2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 F2 U B' D2 B2 L2 D2 L D' B' L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2014)

*Round 418 Results*​

ho0chie	22.3
Cubeologist	22.52
Mike Hughey	22.67
RjFx2	24.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - October 20, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 419th round:

B U2 L2 F2 R U L B L' F D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2
F' L D F2 L2 B L' U F B' U L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 D
B L' F' L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 L
U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 L R F' L' U' B D' F2 L2 B' D
D2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' B' R2 U B2 F L B2 F2 D
R2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F2 D R' U2 L2 B2 L2 U B
F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' F L D F' R B' R2 D'
D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 R' F2 U' B' L2 F D L2 D
R2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F' U2 R B' F L U2 B D' B' F2
D2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 L' D' B' R D' B' D' R D L' R
F2 U B2 L2 D U B2 L2 U R F2 U B' D L F L U2 B2
L D' F2 B' U' R' U D F' U' F' R2 F2 B2 R U2 D2 L' D2 L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2014)

Round 419
20.36
20.36, 20.17, (17.44), 21.48, 20.32, 20.65, 20.44, 19.52, 22.04, 19.59, (27.17), 19.06

Wow, close!


----------



## RjFx2 (Oct 17, 2014)

Round 419
27.262
28.834, 29.867, 40.252, 27.334, 24.117, 26.451, 24.701, 24.134, 21.766, 27.150, 21.967, 38.067


----------



## h2f (Oct 18, 2014)

Round 419

*avg of 12: 24.61
*
Time List:
27.12, 21.90, 21.11, (28.69), 28.67, 25.67, 23.31, 27.81, 25.69, (20.20), 23.35, 21.43


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 20, 2014)

Had its ups and downs.

avg of 12: 23.25

Time List:
1. 23.08 B U2 L2 F2 R U L B L' F D' R2 U2 B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 F2 
2. 24.95 F' L D F2 L2 B L' U F B' U L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 D 
3. 21.48 B L' F' L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R' U2 L 
4. 27.23 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 B U2 L R F' L' U' B D' F2 L2 B' D 
5. 19.32 D2 F2 D F2 L2 R2 D R2 F2 U R' B' R2 U B2 F L B2 F2 D 
6. 25.27 R2 D2 L F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L' B F2 D R' U2 L2 B2 L2 U B 
7. 18.18 F' D2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' U' F L D F' R B' R2 D' 
8. (16.46) D2 R2 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 L2 F' D2 R' F2 U' B' L2 F D L2 D 
9. (29.48) R2 U' B2 D' R2 U R2 D' F' U2 R B' F L U2 B D' B' F2 
10. 27.21 D2 U L2 D' F2 U' B2 L' D' B' R D' B' D' R D L' R 
11. 27.08 F2 U B2 L2 D U B2 L2 U R F2 U B' D L F L U2 B2 
12. 18.75 L D' F2 B' U' R' U D F' U' F' R2 F2 B2 R U2 D2 L' D2 L


----------



## ho0chie (Oct 21, 2014)

Round 419
22.32
21.58, 22.33, 21.11, 23.39, 20.26, (18.16), 24.25, 21.37, 23.20, (25.08), 21.23, 24.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2014)

*Round 419 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.36
Ho0chie	22.32
Cubeologist	23.25
h2f	24.61
RjFx2	27.26

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 27, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 420th round:

U2 L F2 D2 R D2 L B2 D L2 F R' U' L2 D2 F' D B F2
U2 B2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' D' B F R' U B' R B L B2 D2
B L' F U' D F' D2 F' B2 U' R' U2 L' D2 R L' U2 L D2
D R2 D F2 U R2 U L' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L U L2 U' R'
L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 F' L' F' D' B R' F' U2 F2 L' D' F2
U R2 B R B2 R2 U R' U D B D2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R L
R U2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B' F D' B' U' F2 R F2 U R
U' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L B2 U2 L' B U' R' B2 L' R' D'
B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L F' R2 D L2 F R2 D F U2
L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F2 L' B' D L' F L R2 F D F2 R2
D2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' F2 R' U' L' D B U2 B2 R
R2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L' B L D' U R' B D2 F' D'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2014)

Round 420
20.82
20.52, 18.34, 24.93, 20.79, 25.32, 19.00, 20.42, (17.76), (25.48), 20.34, 20.05, 18.48

If only I could stop having the really bad solves, where I make bad mistakes.

Sorry about being late on this round.


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 25, 2014)

No need to apologize Mike, we could never be mad at you!
Round 420
avg of 12: 23.09

Time List:
1. 20.61 U2 L F2 D2 R D2 L B2 D L2 F R' U' L2 D2 F' D B F2 
2. 26.17 U2 B2 U2 B D2 F D2 U2 B' D' B F R' U B' R B L B2 D2 
3. (27.66) B L' F U' D F' D2 F' B2 U' R' U2 L' D2 R L' U2 L D2 
4. 20.57 D R2 D F2 U R2 U L' B2 U2 F2 D2 U' F L U L2 U' R' 
5. 21.51 L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U2 B2 F' L' F' D' B R' F' U2 F2 L' D' F2 
6. 20.12 U R2 B R B2 R2 U R' U D B D2 R' D2 L2 U2 B2 R L 
7. 27.18 R U2 L2 B2 R B2 L' F2 U2 L B' F D' B' U' F2 R F2 U R 
8. 22.58 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R2 D' L B2 U2 L' B U' R' B2 L' R' D' 
9. 26.75 B' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' L F' R2 D L2 F R2 D F U2 
10. 22.95 L' D2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F2 L' B' D L' F L R2 F D F2 R2 
11. 22.48 D2 U2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U' F2 R' U' L' D B U2 B2 R 
12. (19.09) R2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F L' B L D' U R' B D2 F' D'


----------



## h2f (Oct 25, 2014)

Round 420
*avg of 12: 24.67
*
Time List:
24.55, 24.20, 22.85, 24.01, 24.49, 26.90, 23.85, 27.65, (20.35), 22.60, 25.66, (28.16)


----------



## ho0chie (Oct 27, 2014)

Round 420 acab acab
20.72
21.71, 21.12, (24.83), 20.71, 20.42, (19.08), 19.41, 20.92, 20.23, 20.61, 22.14, 19.88

really consistent stuff, very happy with this. :tu


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 27, 2014)

Round 420

Ao12: *17.81*

16.41
17.45
18.00
15.90
18.04
19.87
18.29
22.16
17.51
20.11
16.56
15.88

Good avg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2014)

*Round 420 Results*​

PixelWizard	17.81
ho0chie	20.72
Mike Hughey	20.82
Cubeologist	23.09
h2f	24.67

PixelWizard is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - October 30, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 421st round:

D' R' L' D' F2 L B2 U F' R F2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R F2 D2 R
L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F' U' L2 B' R' F' L2 D L B
B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B R2 D R U' B R D' F2 R D
U' B2 R L B' R' B' R' D2 R F B2 L U2 R2 D2
U' D2 F2 R' D2 B R' L D' F2 D' B' U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2
D' R U' F B R' D2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B U2 B' D2
R2 D R F2 L' D2 B D F' B' U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2
L2 D2 R' F U R L' B D B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L F2 R' D2
R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R U' F' D' L' R B D' F' D'
B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 R B D U2 L' U2 L2 F U B2 L' F'
F R' B R' F2 L2 U B U L2 U R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B'
R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L D' B' L R' D' R D2 F' R2


----------



## memot68 (Oct 27, 2014)

1-23.9
2-28.29
3-24.34
4-23.14
5-24.95
6-23.24
7-25.6
8-28.86
9-22.12
10-23.37
11-24.69
12-21.54
ao12:24,50


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 27, 2014)

Round 421
22.04
(18.14), 22.32, 23.84, 21.48, 23.73, (25.92), 19.64, 23.27, 20.88, 22.60, 21.47, 21.23


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 28, 2014)

Best: 00:18.60
Worst:00:29.25
Average of 12: 00:23.91
1: 00:29.24
2: 00:23.39
3: 00:27.39
4: 00:22.92
5: 00:20.93
6: 00:27.59
7: 00:24.35
8: 00:20.57
9: 00:26.08
10: 00:23.84
11: 00:21.90
12: 00:18.60

Recorded with TurboTimer Beta 0.8


Dang... I seem to have gotten a bit slower in the past week


----------



## Cubeologist (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't have any excuse for that 37. It just happened. Like I blacked out.
avg of 12: 22.05

Time List:
1. 20.85 D' R' L' D' F2 L B2 U F' R F2 R' U2 L B2 U2 R F2 D2 R 
2. (19.45) L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U R2 U' B2 R2 F' U' L2 B' R' F' L2 D L B 
3. 21.76 B2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 D' B R2 D R U' B R D' F2 R D 
4. 21.79 U' B2 R L B' R' B' R' D2 R F B2 L U2 R2 D2 
5. 25.95 U' D2 F2 R' D2 B R' L D' F2 D' B' U2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 
6. 23.46 D' R U' F B R' D2 B2 R2 U L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 B U2 B' D2 
7. 21.35 R2 D R F2 L' D2 B D F' B' U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 U R2 D' L2 
8. 22.05 L2 D2 R' F U R L' B D B2 R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B2 L F2 R' D2 
9. (37.74) R2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U R2 D2 R U' F' D' L' R B D' F' D' 
10. 21.20 B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 U2 R B D U2 L' U2 L2 F U B2 L' F' 
11. 21.94 F R' B R' F2 L2 U B U L2 U R2 F R2 B2 U2 L2 B' 
12. 20.19 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L D' B' L R' D' R D2 F' R2


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 28, 2014)

_Round 421_

*Ao12:* *19.30*

1. 21.89
2. 13.77
3. 21.18
4. 17.65
5. 17.73
6. 19.61
7. 18.59
8. 18.48
9. 21.37
10. 22.73
11. 19.22
12. 17.31

Yay graduated! Not very happy with the average but yeah.....
Thanks Mike for organizing the rounds, you do an amazing job!

Is there a Sub15-Race? Didn't find one, just an old thread (2011). Do you know something?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2014)

PJKCuber started this one back up again:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)

But it has been somewhat sporadically supported.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2014)

*Round 421 Results*​

PixelWizard	19.30
Mike Hughey	22.04
Cubeologist	22.05
Gallifrey	23.91
memot68	24.50

Congratulations to PixelWizard, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 3, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 422nd round:

L' U' B' D' L U2 R F' L' U F2 D' B2 U' D B2 R2 L2 U R2
U L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R' U' B' U2 F R B' R B' L D'
D L2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R U B2 U2 B' F U2 L2 R' U
U' R2 F2 U2 B' R' F' D' B' R U' L' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F2
L' R' D2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 B' R' D' F' U' F' D2 B R2 U' R
R2 D L2 U L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F R' U R' B' L' R2 F
L2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D U2 B' L' U B2 U2 R' D' F2 D'
L' F L B' U D B2 U2 R' F' D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 L' U2 L'
L2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 U' L B F' D U L' U' L2 B2
D' R L U B' D2 F' U B' U' L' F R2 D2 R2 F' B' D2 L2 F
D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L' D L' R2 D U L B' L' R D'
U2 F2 L B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F D2 L' R2 D F' R' U2 R' U2


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 31, 2014)

Best: 00:18.83
Worst:00:24.44
Average of 12: 00:21.82
12: 00:20.47
11: 00:23.04
10: 00:20.61
9: 00:18.83
8: 00:24.11
7: 00:20.83
6: 00:24.43
5: 00:23.35
4: 00:21.71
3: 00:21.73
2: 00:20.44
1: 00:22.14

Recorded with TurboTimer 1.0


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 31, 2014)

Round 422
22.99
24.61, 20.83, 22.87, 24.96, 25.13, (29.35), 23.66, 19.42, 23.22, 20.93, 24.29, (17.54)

Sigh. Terrible.


----------



## Berd (Nov 1, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	22.991	-	-
2	28.161	-	-
3	20.050	-	-
4	28.786+	-	-
5	23.005	24.719	-
6	25.318	25.495	-
7	19.136	22.791	-
8	21.690	23.338	-
9	22.801	22.499	-
10	25.698	23.270	-
11	23.163	22.551	-
12	37.440	23.887	24.166
solve: 12/12
mean: 24.853

The last solve was good until I messed up my G-perm  Gonna do this every week!


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 2, 2014)

Schmidt :  22.34 (σ = 1.56)
(25.21), 24.09, 23.91, 23.38, 22.22, 24.33, 21.59, 21.30, 20.30, 22.68, 19.55, (18.91)


----------



## ho0chie (Nov 2, 2014)

Round 422
21.01
(30.56), 23.43, 20.44, 22.71, 23.12, 19.05, 18.97, (18.85), 20.73, 21.91, 19.32, 20.41


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 3, 2014)

I can not escape the mid-20 times. And they are killing my averages now.
avg of 12: *21.82*

Time List:
1. 19.72 L' U' B' D' L U2 R F' L' U F2 D' B2 U' D B2 R2 L2 U R2 
2. 20.90 U L2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D R' U' B' U2 F R B' R B' L D' 
3. 19.76 D L2 D B2 U R2 D2 L2 U2 R U B2 U2 B' F U2 L2 R' U 
4. 25.77 U' R2 F2 U2 B' R' F' D' B' R U' L' D2 R2 F2 L U2 R2 F2 
5. 19.54 L' R' D2 L' F2 R D2 R' D2 B' R' D' F' U' F' D2 B R2 U' R 
6. 19.26 R2 D L2 U L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 F R' U R' B' L' R2 F 
7. 22.55 L2 F2 R2 B F2 R2 D2 B' R2 D U2 B' L' U B2 U2 R' D' F2 D' 
8. (27.07) L' F L B' U D B2 U2 R' F' D2 B2 L U2 L' F2 L' U2 L' 
9. 22.90 L2 B2 D2 B' F2 L2 F' L2 U' L B F' D U L' U' L2 B2 
10. 22.74 D' R L U B' D2 F' U B' U' L' F R2 D2 R2 F' B' D2 L2 F 
11. 25.10 D F2 D L2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 L' D L' R2 D U L B' L' R D' 
12. (18.76) U2 F2 L B2 L F2 L2 B2 U2 R' F D2 L' R2 D F' R' U2 R' U2


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2014)

19.16,21.33,20.91,19.27,16.64,18.05,16.43,13.32,15.11,15.33,17.26,19.55. avg.:17.77 WOW! 3 PLL skips in a row avg. 18,19,20,21 secs.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2014)

*Round 422 Results*​

Ho0chie	21.01
Gallifrey	21.82
Cubeologist	21.82
Schmidt	22.34
Mike Hughey	22.99
Berd	24.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## someguy (Nov 3, 2014)

I like your videos


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 4, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 6, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 423rd round:

R2 F L' U' B U F2 U' R' U' B R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2
D2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F R' F D B' L2 B U L' D2 B'
D B2 U2 B2 D R2 D L U2 F' D' B D B2 D2 U' L' D2 B2
B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U F L U L2 B L2 D R U' R2 U'
D' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R F L' B R D2 U F' U' B
D F L' F2 U2 L2 U B' D L' B' R' D2 R B2 U2 L D2 F2 B2
D2 L B2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F D2 U' R2 U2 B' L' D2
F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R' B' D F D U L D2 L U2
U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R2 F D' L B D2 F D2 F2 D
L2 D' R' F2 B D2 F U2 D2 L' D' R D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 U2
B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B R' U F' D' R D' B' L
B L' U R U L B2 R D R F' U' R2 D R2 L2 U F2 U2


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 4, 2014)

Avg:22.67
(18.40), 22.67, 23.29, 22.11, (25.00), 23.82, 21.85, 22.42, 24.44, 19.46, 22.77, 23.88


----------



## someguy (Nov 4, 2014)

what didn;t I get a sub 20 avg.? (I'm NOT sub 20
)


----------



## ho0chie (Nov 4, 2014)

Round 423
23.47
21.39, 26.53, 26.31, 27.12, 26.11, 26.84, 21.63, 18.35, 22.11, 18.34, (29.96), (17.55)

What a mess.


----------



## Schmidt (Nov 4, 2014)

Schmidt : *22.52* (σ = 1.84)

24.13, 25.81, 20.38, 21.86, 20.15, 21.09, 21.75, 17.68, 25.22, 22.33, 22.47, 26.03


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 4, 2014)

Gross
avg of 12: *23.17*

Time List:
1. (18.71) R2 F L' U' B U F2 U' R' U' B R2 U2 F D2 L2 F' U2 R2 B2 
2. 22.22 D2 U2 B L2 B' U2 F R' F D B' L2 B U L' D2 B' 
3. 23.32 D B2 U2 B2 D R2 D L U2 F' D' B D B2 D2 U' L' D2 B2 
4. 27.42 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 L2 U F L U L2 B L2 D R U' R2 U' 
5. (28.30) D' U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R F L' B R D2 U F' U' B 
6. 20.86 D F L' F2 U2 L2 U B' D L' B' R' D2 R B2 U2 L D2 F2 B2 
7. 20.60 D2 L B2 F2 D2 L' D2 U2 R2 D' L' B' F D2 U' R2 U2 B' L' D2 
8. 24.75 F' U2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F' R' B' D F D U L D2 L U2 
9. 26.24 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F R2 F D' L B D2 F D2 F2 D 
10. 26.21 L2 D' R' F2 B D2 F U2 D2 L' D' R D2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 U2 
11. 19.41 B2 R' D2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B R' U F' D' R D' B' L 
12. 20.65 B L' U R U L B2 R D R F' U' R2 D R2 L2 U F2 U2


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 5, 2014)

Average: 19.57

1. 19.50 
2. 17.85 
3. 19.02 
4. 20.60 
5. 21.90 
6. 18.38 
7. 24.08 
8. 19.33 
9. 16.26 
10. 20.89 
11. 18.81 
12. 19.45

Yay!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2014)

someguy said:


> what didn;t I get a sub 20 avg.? (I'm NOT sub 20
> )



You edited your post and added your times to it after I had already posted results. Are they correct? If so, I would be happy to go back and add them to the previous round's results.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2014)

Round 423
22.30
23.49, 20.36, 20.73, 21.15, 19.70, 26.18, 21.32, (17.56), 22.02, (27.42), 25.07, 23.01

Awful finish.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2014)

*Round 423 Results*​

Gallifrey	19.57
Mike Hughey	22.30
Schmidt	22.52
Foster Conklin	22.67
Cubeologist	23.17
ho0chie	23.47

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 10, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 424th round:

U2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 D2 L2 B R' B2 U2 F L' D' U2 F R F
D2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' R2 D B' F L F' L2 D2 R F D2 F L'
B' R' L' B' R2 U B' U2 B' L' U' L' F2 R' L2 B2 R D2 R2
R D R2 F U' B' U' D F' D' B U2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 F2 D2
L D F L B U' B D B' U' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2
B L2 B2 L' F' R' U L B2 L U F2 L2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R
U L2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 U R2 D' F U2 L' D B2 F L' B F U
U R' L' U' B U F U B U D2 B2 D2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2
D' B' D2 R D2 F' D B D2 B' L' U' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D
L2 U2 L' U2 L B2 R' D2 F' D' B2 L D B2 F' R' D2 F' U'
L2 F2 D F2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 D L' B U' B' D' B'
F2 D' F2 B2 R2 F R U2 L' D B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 6, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	20.19	-	-
2	15.91	-	-
3	25.43	-	-
4	26.54	-	-
5	27.19	24.05	-
6	25.02	25.66	-
7	22.66	25.66	-
8	22.50	24.74	-
9	19.66	23.39	-
10	25.22	23.39	-
11	21.69	22.28	-
12	25.51	23.14	23.44
solve: 12/12
mean: 23.13


----------



## naliuj (Nov 7, 2014)

Average: 21.30

779	Nov 6, 2014 9:16:28 PM	00:18.77 U R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 D L B R2 L D2 B U2 F' R'
778	Nov 6, 2014 9:15:45 PM	00:25.26 D2 B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 D2 L2 U F2 L B' D2 R2 B' L F2 L' U L2
777	Nov 6, 2014 9:15:08 PM	00:18.39 R2 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 L' U B' D F D' R' L F L' F2 U2
776	Nov 6, 2014 9:14:25 PM	00:22.34 D2 R2 D B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 D U' L' B' R2 U2 B' U' R2 L' F' D2
775	Nov 6, 2014 9:13:45 PM	00:23.59 B2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 U B2 U B2 U2 R L2 B F' R2 L' F' R2 D R B'
774	Nov 6, 2014 9:12:59 PM	00:27.07 F2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U L2 U L R2 D' F' U R2 B' U2 R U2 L
773	Nov 6, 2014 9:12:16 PM	00:22.73 R2 U R2 F2 D2 F2 U L2 D B2 U2 L' U' B F' D B' L' B U2 R L
772	Nov 6, 2014 9:11:38 PM	00:19.18 U' B2 U F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' U R' D2 B' F U' F2 L F2 D
771	Nov 6, 2014 9:10:18 PM	00:23.22 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 U' L B U' R' D' F2 L U B L2
770	Nov 6, 2014 9:09:40 PM	00:20.49 F2 D U F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 R U R2 U' L2 B' F' D' L2 F2 D'
769	Nov 6, 2014 9:09:07 PM	00:19.01 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' B L U2 R D' B2 L F L2 D'
768	Nov 6, 2014 9:08:49 PM	00:16.74 L2 D L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L2 U R2 D' R F L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' B L2 U


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 7, 2014)

Avg:23.82
24.95, 24.34, 23.06, 24.26, 25.01, 25.31, 21.28, 26.92, 18.70, 21.74, 23.88, 24.34
a lot slower than last week


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 7, 2014)

Best: 00:16.16
Worst:00:26.42
*Average of 12: 00:19.20*
1: 00:21.16
2: 00:18.20
3: 00:26.42
4: 00:16.19
5: 00:16.16
6: 00:17.29
7: 00:20.98
8: 00:19.01
9: 00:18.74
10: 00:17.75
11: 00:18.92
12: 00:19.54

Another good day 

Don't know if I can keep this up, just have to work on my recognition


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 7, 2014)

Two Words- Roller Coaster
Round 424
24.830
23.367, 20.884, 24.451, 25.951, 23.317, 26.201, 22.567, 22.917, (15.584), (33.651), 27.884, 30.767
Okay, a 15 then a 33? Probably my least consistent Ao12 ever.


----------



## someguy (Nov 8, 2014)

oh


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2014)

Round 424
22.74
(48.01), 19.93, 25.26, 21.80, 20.17, 24.74, 27.96, 19.55, (19.12), 20.82, 24.17, 22.98

Rather good average, considering the first solve.  Some really terrible times in there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2014)

*Round 424 Results*​

Gallifrey	19.20
naliuj	21.30
Mike Hughey	22.74
TheROUXbiksCube	23.44
Foster Conklin	23.82
RjFx2	24.83

Gallifrey is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 13, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 425th round:

D L' F2 R' B' L2 F U2 L2 U' R' D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2
F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D' L' B' L' R' F R U2 B' F' R2
F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B' D2 U B F2 R2 B' U2 R' B' R' D' U
R F2 L B U' B' R2 F2 B' D' R U D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2
F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L F2 U' B L R D2 R D'
B' R' B L D' F' L' D' R B R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D
F2 B' U' F L2 D B2 R' F2 U B' D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F
B U' D F D2 F R' L2 D' B R2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2
L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' L' U' L2 D' R B' R' D'
L2 U2 L' B D L D2 F R L B U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U'
R' D2 U2 L D2 L B2 L F' L' B D F2 L' D' F2 D U F
R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F D U' F R' B D B' D2 U2 R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 11, 2014)

Round 425
21.76
23.89, 21.66, 21.24, (25.52), 22.25, (20.00), 21.16, 20.01, 20.91, 21.37, 23.89, 21.17

Better than the previous round, anyway.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 12, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	23.22	-	-
2	23.44	-	-
3	19.58	-	-
4	23.53	-	-
5	23.75	23.40	-
6	22.29	23.08	-
7	25.82	23.19	-
8	24.48	23.92	-
9	21.66	23.50	-
10	24.47	23.75	-
11	20.59	23.54	-
12	26.85	23.54	23.32
using a horrible cube bad lock ups 70% of the solves


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 13, 2014)

Best: 00:16.39

Worst:00:24.68

Average of 12: 00:19.53

12: 00:20.85
11: 00:19.47
10: 00:24.68
9: 00:20.37
8: 00:19.84
7: 00:19.10
6: 00:17.41
5: 00:18.60
4: 00:16.39
3: 00:22.29
2: 00:17.92
1: 00:17.49



A lot more sub-18s there than I expected
Yayyyy!


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 13, 2014)

Not bad, but haven't been practicing too much. PB single though!
avg of 12: 21.81

Time List:
1. 25.04 D L' F2 R' B' L2 F U2 L2 U' R' D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 
2. 20.92 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D' L' B' L' R' F R U2 B' F' R2 
3. 18.70 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B' D2 U B F2 R2 B' U2 R' B' R' D' U 
4. (14.23) R F2 L B U' B' R2 F2 B' D' R U D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 
5. 22.32 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L F2 U' B L R D2 R D' 
6. 23.26 B' R' B L D' F' L' D' R B R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D 
7. (DNF(0.16)) F2 B' U' F L2 D B2 R' F2 U B' D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F 
8. 28.44 B U' D F D2 F R' L2 D' B R2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 
9. 19.43 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' L' U' L2 D' R B' R' D' 
10. 21.26 L2 U2 L' B D L D2 F R L B U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' 
11. 15.60 R' D2 U2 L D2 L B2 L F' L' B D F2 L' D' F2 D U F 
12. 23.08 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F D U' F R' B D B' D2 U2 R


----------



## RjFx2 (Nov 13, 2014)

Round 425
24.094
20.651, 24.834, 28.202+, 21.134, 25.801, (36.501), (19.785), 20.334, 29.534, 23.218, 22.784, 24.451


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 14, 2014)

Avg: 21.92
22.74, 19.73, 19.62, 23.41, (25.73), 24.57, 18.98, 22.74, 24.07, 22.18, (18.49), 21.19


----------



## naliuj (Nov 14, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-14
avg of 12: 19.34

Time List:
18.57, 17.19, 19.13, 19.58, 20.47, (24.30), 18.20, 19.23, 17.58, 22.63, 20.83, (16.47)

Wow. That was nice. Now let's try for that consistently!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2014)

*Round 425 Results*​

naliuj	19.34
Gallifrey	19.53
Mike Hughey	21.76
Cubeologist	21.81
Foster Conklin	21.92
theROUXbiksCube	23.32
RjFx2	24.09

Congratulations to Gallifrey, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - November 20, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 426th round:

R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' L D' F L2 B' L' B' F2 D'
D L2 B' U D L F L' F' R' B U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R'
U2 B' R2 L B' U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2
U2 B' D' L2 B R L D L2 U F2 B2 U2 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2
R B D' L2 U L F' U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2
F L' D2 F' R' L B2 L' F' L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2
L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 R' B2 F' R2 D' R2 D B' R F2 L2
D2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B D' R' B D' B' F R' B R2 F
L D2 L' B2 D' R U2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U'
B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D B' D L2 U R B' R2 F L F
B' D' F U2 F R2 L' B2 D R2 U B' D2 R2 F D2 B R2 B'
R F2 R' B' U R' F B U' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 F2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 17, 2014)

Round 426
22.26
21.98, 22.76, 22.43, 24.41, 20.05, 20.85, 23.49, (27.34), 26.03, (17.98), 20.95, 19.65


----------



## Berd (Nov 17, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-17
avg of 12: 21.956

Time List:
1. 20.859 D L' F2 R' B' L2 F U2 L2 U' R' D L2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 
2. 22.844 F2 R' F2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 D' L' B' L' R' F R U2 B' F' R2 
3. 18.167 F' L2 F' D2 F L2 B' D2 U B F2 R2 B' U2 R' B' R' D' U 
4. 23.057 R F2 L B U' B' R2 F2 B' D' R U D2 L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 D2 
5. (24.083) F2 D R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' F L F2 U' B L R D2 R D' 
6. 19.319 B' R' B L D' F' L' D' R B R2 D' R2 L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 D 
7. 23.017 F2 B' U' F L2 D B2 R' F2 U B' D2 F' U2 B D2 L2 F' D2 F 
8. 24.026 B U' D F D2 F R' L2 D' B R2 D2 F' B2 R2 B' L2 U2 R2 F2 
9. 22.774 L2 F2 D2 B L2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F' L' U' L2 D' R B' R' D' 
10. (16.104) L2 U2 L' B D L D2 F R L B U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' 
11. 21.488 R' D2 U2 L D2 L B2 L F' L' B D F2 L' D' F2 D U F 
12. 24.008 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 F D U' F R' B D B' D2 U2 R

Wat. Pb! Also - I think i got a XXCross on scramble 3 maybe?


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 17, 2014)

Avg:21.31
19.76, (17.33), 21.18, 18.88, 23.28, 17.57, 22.29, 22.39, 23.08, 22.61, (24.34), 22.08
I started this so well but then fell apart


----------



## 900miles (Nov 17, 2014)

avg of 12: *25.24*

Time List:
1. 22.80 
2. 24.30 
3. 24.58 
4. 22.52 
5. *(22.15) *
6. 25.37 
7. 24.23 
8. 32.86 
9. 26.90 
10. 22.77
11. *(34.16) *
12. 26.12

Eh. I can do better.


----------



## DeepSound (Nov 17, 2014)

AO12: 25.65

12:	00:29.80	
11:	00:25.90	
10:	00:25.26	
9:	00:28.85	
8:	00:26.02	
7:	00:23.53	
6:	00:28.41	
5:	00:20.77	
4:	00:24.70	
3:	00:22.19	
2:	00:26.63	
1:	00:24.98	

I'm sub-30 since last week, so.. i guess, it's okay?


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm getting worse..
avg of 12: 23.42

Time List:
1. 26.93 R2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' L D' F L2 B' L' B' F2 D' 
2. 25.73 D L2 B' U D L F L' F' R' B U2 D2 L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R' 
3. (19.85) U2 B' R2 L B' U2 R F2 R' D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 
4. 22.87 U2 B' D' L2 B R L D L2 U F2 B2 U2 R D2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 
5. 24.04 R B D' L2 U L F' U R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 
6. 23.10 F L' D2 F' R' L B2 L' F' L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 B2 D2 F2 
7. 23.05 L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 U2 R' B2 F' R2 D' R2 D B' R F2 L2 
8. 25.39 D2 F D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B D' R' B D' B' F R' B R2 F 
9. 20.61 L D2 L' B2 D' R U2 R2 U' R F' U2 R2 U' F2 U L2 U' 
10. 21.97 B2 F2 R2 D2 R' F2 D2 F2 D B' D L2 U R B' R2 F L F 
11. (DNF(0.15)) B' D' F U2 F R2 L' B2 D R2 U B' D2 R2 F D2 B R2 B' didn't start the timer.
12. 20.50 R F2 R' B' U R' F B U' F2 L' B2 D2 L2 F B2 D2 L2 F2 D2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 20, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	26.17	-	-
2	23.50	-	-
3	16.45	-	-
4	18.14	-	-
5	21.92	21.19	-
6	23.56	21.19	-
7	18.89	19.65	-
8	24.08	21.46	-
9	21.93	22.47	-
10	18.68	21.46	-
11	22.85	21.22	-
12	18.42	21.15	21.20 
Pretty good 5 sub 20s.  proud of myself


----------



## Logiqx (Nov 22, 2014)

Round 426

Average: *21.47* (σ = 1.96)


Time List:
21.77, 22.18, 27.11, 19.06, 22.94, 20.86, 19.83, 20.11, 18.45, 25.91, 21.78, 20.30


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2014)

*Round 426 Results*​

theROUXbiksCube	21.20
Foster Conklin	21.31
Logiqx	21.47
Berd	21.96
Mike Hughey	22.26
Cubeologist	23.42
900miles	25.24
DeepSound	25.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - November 27, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 427th round:

B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R' F' U' F2 L B' F D' B R'
R2 D2 B L' D2 B U2 B U D2 R' D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2
U2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 R F2 R' B' U' B2 U B2 R2 D' B' U L' R2
U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 U' L' B2 U B R2 D F' D L' B
F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' B D B D F' D U B' R2
D' B2 R' B U2 B2 L' U R B' U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 U
F2 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 F U R B' F2 R2 D L2 F' D F'
F D B' L D' R2 L U' R D B2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 B L2 D2 L2
R2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F L2 D2 U L D B' R' D2
L2 F D' F L2 D2 L' U L2 F R' D2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 F D2
L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L' U2 B' L' R' B' D L2 B R
B2 D' U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R F' R F L' U' B' U F' D R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2014)

Round 427
22.64
24.42, 24.38, 23.78, (27.47), 25.01, 22.02, 18.41, 24.45, 26.45, 19.08, 18.35, (18.34)

First avg 3/5: 24.60. Last avg 3/5: 20.63. Gotta love the consistency.


----------



## Berd (Nov 25, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-11-25
avg of 12: *20.908*

Time List:
1. 23.331 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R' F' U' F2 L B' F D' B R' 
2. 19.574 R2 D2 B L' D2 B U2 B U D2 R' D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 
3. (27.345) U2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 R F2 R' B' U' B2 U B2 R2 D' B' U L' R2 
4. 22.349 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 U' L' B2 U B R2 D F' D L' B 
5. 23.138 F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' B D B D F' D U B' R2 
6. 18.359 D' B2 R' B U2 B2 L' U R B' U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 U 
7. 19.687 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 F U R B' F2 R2 D L2 F' D F' 
8. (18.168) F D B' L D' R2 L U' R D B2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 
9. 21.456 R2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F L2 D2 U L D B' R' D2 
10. 18.972 L2 F D' F L2 D2 L' U L2 F R' D2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 F D2 
11. 23.488 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L' U2 B' L' R' B' D L2 B R 
12. 18.721 B2 D' U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R F' R F L' U' B' U F' D R'

PBBBBBBBBBB Avg of 12 and 5


----------



## Foster Conklin (Nov 25, 2014)

Avg:19.57
(21.60), 18.36, 20.73, 19.26, 19.96, 18.76, (17.66), 19.67, 19.35, 20.21, 19.95, 19.49	
PB avg of 12


----------



## DeepSound (Nov 26, 2014)

AO12: *23.13*

12:	00:22.76	
11:	00:21.23	
10:	00:24.03	
9:	00:22.35	
8:	00:21.41	
7:	00:20.99	
6:	00:24.15	
5:	00:24.30	
4:	00:25.57	
3:	00:25.50	
2:	00:24.38	
1:	00:21.19


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Nov 27, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	19.05	-	-
2	19.71	-	-
3	21.11	-	-
4	25.94	-	-
5	20.08	20.30	-
6	22.64	21.27	-
7	23.03	22.26	-
8	23.71	23.13	-
9	18.93	21.91	-
10	28.69	23.13	-
11	19.95	22.23	-
12	20.62	21.43	21.5

Meh good for cubing with no warmup = cold hands
Taking a little break from 3x3 just got an Aosu and Lingpo


----------



## ho0chie (Nov 29, 2014)

Round 427
21.73
24.83, 19.86, 23.21, 24.01, 24.28, 18.29, 19.78, 21.98, 20.97, 20.10, (18.25), (24.98)

I was away, now I am back.


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 1, 2014)

1st try 1st sub 20 XD

avg of 12: 19.30

Time List:
1. 23.16 B' U2 B' F2 D2 R2 B F2 L2 B2 R' F' U' F2 L B' F D' B R' 
2. 22.52 R2 D2 B L' D2 B U2 B U D2 R' D' L2 U2 B2 D R2 U R2 
3. 14.88 U2 R2 D2 L B2 L2 R F2 R' B' U' B2 U B2 R2 D' B' U L' R2 
4. 17.33 U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 U F2 U' L' B2 U B R2 D F' D L' B 
5. (36.57) F2 R F2 L' U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B' R' B D B D F' D U B' R2 
6. (14.21) D' B2 R' B U2 B2 L' U R B' U F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D' L2 F2 U 
7. 21.92 F2 L B2 D2 U2 L B2 F U R B' F2 R2 D L2 F' D F' 
8. 14.94 F D B' L D' R2 L U' R D B2 U2 L2 F' U2 D2 B L2 D2 L2 
9. 24.40 R2 F2 R2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 R' F L2 D2 U L D B' R' D2 
10. 17.59 L2 F D' F L2 D2 L' U L2 F R' D2 F' D2 B' U2 D2 F D2 
11. 20.68 L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F L' U2 B' L' R' B' D L2 B R 
12. 15.59 B2 D' U B2 L2 D R2 U2 R F' R F L' U' B' U F' D R'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2014)

*Round 427 Results*​

CubezForDayz	19.30
Foster Conklin	19.57
Berd	20.91
theROUXbiksCube	21.50
ho0chie	21.73
Mike Hughey	22.64
DeepSound	23.13


Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 2, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 4, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 428th round:

L2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U L F' U L2 F R F' R F'
R2 F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F2 R F L2 B D2 L2 B' U B2 R' D2
L2 F U2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' B' L2 F2 R F2 D'
D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 F' U L D2 R2 B2 L' F' D F U2
L B' L B2 R D' F' U R2 U2 B D2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D'
B D2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U F2 L U' F D L2 B2 L2 R' F'
U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R' D B2 U B' D2 R2 D
B2 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 L B' U' B D F D2 R B2 R' B D'
R' D F D F U2 D R2 L2 B U L2 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 L
U' B' L' U' B R' D B' U2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2
U' F U2 F D B L' F' R B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2
B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L B U' R2 D L R' B F


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 2, 2014)

avg of 12: 20.50

Time List:
1. 18.69 L2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U L F' U L2 F R F' R F' 
2. 20.19 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' B' L2 F2 R F2 D' WTH
3. (26.26) D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 F' U L D2 R2 B2 L' F' D F U2 
4. 21.41 L B' L B2 R D' F' U R2 U2 B D2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D' 
5. 20.82 B D2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U F2 L U' F D L2 B2 L2 R' F' 
6. 20.26 U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R' D B2 U B' D2 R2 D 
7. 22.26 B2 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 L B' U' B D F D2 R B2 R' B D' 
8. (17.29) R' D F D F U2 D R2 L2 B U L2 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 L 
9. 19.32 U' B' L' U' B R' D B' U2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 
10. 25.50 U' F U2 F D B L' F' R B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 
11. 18.77 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L B U' R2 D L R' B F 
12. 17.82 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L B U' R2 D L R' B F


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 2, 2014)

I should have practiced more over vacation haha.
avg of 12: *23.46*

Time List:
1. 24.44 L2 B2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 R' U L F' U L2 F R F' R F' 
2. 26.31 R2 F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F2 R F L2 B D2 L2 B' U B2 R' D2 
3. 23.87 L2 F U2 F L2 D2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 F' D' B' L2 F2 R F2 D' 
4. 20.12 D2 L2 F2 U2 R U2 L2 F' U L D2 R2 B2 L' F' D F U2 
5. 22.88 L B' L B2 R D' F' U R2 U2 B D2 R2 U L2 D L2 F2 D' 
6. 22.55 B D2 F' D2 R2 B' F2 U2 F U F2 L U' F D L2 B2 L2 R' F' 
7. (34.94) U2 L2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2 D R2 D R' D B2 U B' D2 R2 D 
8. (19.76) B2 D2 R B2 L F2 U2 L B' U' B D F D2 R B2 R' B D' 
9. 24.15 R' D F D F U2 D R2 L2 B U L2 B2 R U2 F2 L U2 L 
10. 20.62 U' B' L' U' B R' D B' U2 R' B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F' B2 D2 R2 F2 
11. 26.64 U' F U2 F D B L' F' R B' R2 F L2 U2 L2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 
12. 23.02 B2 U F2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L B U' R2 D L R' B F


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL. Road to sub 20 and new vids coming soon?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 3, 2014)

Even worse for me.

Round 428
24.07
26.64, 25.33, 22.67, 34.13, 19.73, (39.33), 21.08, 22.10, (18.05), 20.22, 24.82, 23.96

Ao5 averages ranged from 27.38 to 20.97.  It doesn't help to get a counting 34. (On that one, I thought I was at a PLL when I was only at an OLL, and then I tried to correct in the middle and got lost and had to redo the whole thing. The 39 was even worse.)


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 4, 2014)

Round 428
22.21
22.06, 23.38, 21.88, 19.91, 21.22, (26.89), 20.25, 26.42, 21.12, 20.78, 25.03, (19.59)


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 4, 2014)

CubezForDayz said:


> LOL. Road to sub 20 and new vids coming soon?



Yep, just put one out yesterday. And I got a 19.8. I dont know how, but I did haha.


----------



## Foster Conklin (Dec 5, 2014)

Avg:19.18
18.31, 18.41, 19.39, 19.69, 19.00, (22.25), 18.69, 20.97, 20.05, 19.14, 18.19, (16.05)
I dont know whats happening but I like it a lot. The 16.05 was a full LL skip.


----------



## DeepSound (Dec 6, 2014)

Avg: 23.27 

12:	00:23.57	
11:	00:28.12	
10:	00:28.91	
9:	00:19.80	
8:	00:20.69	
7:	00:25.45	
6:	00:24.56	
5:	00:27.86	
4:	00:21.64	
3:	00:19.49	
2:	00:19.14	
1:	00:21.48	

wtf is this?! sometimes quite fast, sometimes I'm solving like a potato...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2014)

*Round 428 Results*​

Foster Conklin	19.18
CubezForDayz	20.5
ho0chie	22.21
DeepSound	23.27
Cubeologist	23.46
Mike Hughey	24.07

Foster Conklin is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 11, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 429th round:

U L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' D R2 B'
U F2 L B' D2 R F' R F L' U F' R2 D2 B D2 F L2
R U F B2 L2 U' F' L U' B' R' F2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2
R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 B R' F' D L D2 B F U2 L' B'
R L' U' R F2 R' F' U B' L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 R2
B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 F U2 F' R' B2 L2 F2 D' R' F' D
U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 U F U R U' F D' R2
U L2 F' U R L D R2 D L2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' B'
D B L' F' R F R' B R' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2
B2 U2 L' B2 D B' R U2 R D' L D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B L2
L2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 B D2 L2 U2 L R' F D' L2 B L2 U2 L2 U'
D2 F' R' F' U' B' D2 B' D B U F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 8, 2014)

Round 429
21.00
18.43, 20.20, 22.05, 23.11, 20.44, 18.25, 19.93, 19.46, 24.88, (25.97), 23.24, (14.87)

A few bad ones toward the end ruined it there; still a pretty great average for me - especially after my 24.07 last round.

I'm going to try to start really doing twice a week again with another round on Thursday; sorry for being so slow lately. This lack of practice has caused me to once again forget several of my OLLs. I just can't remember them all to save my life - I learn them and then forget them again.


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 8, 2014)

Round 429
20.68
21.26, 23.17, 22.10, (25.53), 21.31, 19.15, (15.71), 24.84, 21.46, 16.10, 16.58, 20.82

Two counting 16s is always nice.


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 8, 2014)

15.27) 
2. 15.75 
3. 21.07 
4. 17.13 
5. 17.91 
6. 20.59 
7. 17.13 
8. 17.63 
9. 18.69 
10. 21.45 
11. (23.65) 
12. 18.00

Kinda was wxecting this after doing like over a 1000 solves which all avgs of 100 below 20 sec...


----------



## Foster Conklin (Dec 9, 2014)

Avg: 19.93
20.12, (16.62), 18.62, 20.68, 19.24, (22.57), 19.20, 20.81, 21.39, 19.44, 21.27, 18.49
its been fun guys


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 10, 2014)

Gratz man But i promise you i will swoop down on you soon LEL


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 10, 2014)

Not bad for 3 in the morning. But still not good.
avg of 12: 21.98

Time List:
1. 20.49 U L2 U' R2 B2 F2 D' F R F2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' D R2 B' 
2. (29.58) U F2 L B' D2 R F' R F L' U F' R2 D2 B D2 F L2 
3. 23.52 R U F B2 L2 U' F' L U' B' R' F2 R L2 B2 U2 L' F2 D2 B2 
4. 20.47 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B2 F2 D L2 B R' F' D L D2 B F U2 L' B' 
5. 23.03 R L' U' R F2 R' F' U B' L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 
6. 21.28 B2 L' R2 U2 B2 R B2 L2 F U2 F' R' B2 L2 F2 D' R' F' D 
7. (17.17) U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 F2 R' B2 U F U R U' F D' R2 
8. 26.46 U L2 F' U R L D R2 D L2 F2 L2 B D2 R2 B D2 F' B' 
9. 21.30 D B L' F' R F R' B R' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 
10. 17.97 B2 U2 L' B2 D B' R U2 R D' L D2 B2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B L2 
11. 22.88 L2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 B D2 L2 U2 L R' F D' L2 B L2 U2 L2 U' 
12. 22.38 D2 F' R' F' U' B' D2 B' D B U F U2 F' U2 L2 F2 R2 B'


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 11, 2014)

Round 429
23.804
22.135, 20.634, 21.085, (36.184), 23.666, 27.485, 17.451, 30.215, 25.051, 21.384, 28.934, (15.668)
Good overall and great finish, but...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2014)

*Round 429 Results*​

CubezForDayz	18.54
Foster Conklin	19.93
ho0chie	20.68
Mike Hughey	21.00
Cubeologist	21.98
RjFx2	23.80

Congratulations to Foster Conklin, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 15, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 430th round:

F U2 L2 B F' R2 B U2 R' D R2 U B F' R U2 F R' F'
F' R' D B D' R L' F2 D B D' R B2 R D2 R'
B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 D F U2 L F L' D F' D2 F' L
R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U' L' R2 F R D F2 R B2 R
D F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B L' F D R' U R' D' R' U
R' F' L U' D L U2 D' B2 R L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2
F' L U2 R' U' F D R' F' B L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L2
U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 F' L D2 U L2 B2 L2
L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 U2 B' R' F' L' U'
U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D U R F' D' B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L F
L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 D B L2 U' L' D2 R2 F U B'
D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B' L2 D L' F' D F2 D' F2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 11, 2014)

Round 430
22.38
24.35, (33.27), 20.80, 23.16, 21.19, 22.29, 26.27, 18.31, 21.12, 24.85, (17.44), 21.41


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 12, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.97

Time List:
1. (16.25) F U2 L2 B F' R2 B U2 R' D R2 U B F' R U2 F R' F' 
2. (27.56) F' R' D B D' R L' F2 D B D' R B2 R D2 R' 
3. 22.68 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 D F U2 L F L' D F' D2 F' L 
4. 17.42 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U' L' R2 F R D F2 R B2 R 
5. 18.61 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B L' F D R' U R' D' R' U 
6. 18.04 R' F' L U' D L U2 D' B2 R L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 
7. 22.43 F' L U2 R' U' F D R' F' B L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 
8. 18.70 U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 F' L D2 U L2 B2 L2 
9. 23.59 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 U2 B' R' F' L' U' 
10. 20.51 U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D U R F' D' B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L F 
11. 17.71 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 D B L2 U' L' D2 R2 F U B' 
12. 19.97 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B' L2 D L' F' D F2 D' F2

close shave


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 12, 2014)

Round 430
21.70
20.41, 19.44, 21.22, (32.65), (16.45), 22.87, 20.39, 25.41, 26.37, 20.91, 18.50, 21.50


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 12, 2014)

I just found this thread! This will be a great motivator for me in my race to sub-20  I've got some work to do...

*27.26*
23.55, 30.98, (21.32), 23.38, 22.33, (41.1 yuck), 23.26, 25.87, 31.98, 34.35, 26.5, 30.41

Looking forward to the next round.


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 13, 2014)

Round 430
23.416
24.200, 22.768, 20.934, (26.100), 23.218, (18.602), 22.168, 22.669, 25.900, 25.051, 23.985, 23.268
Pretty consistent.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 15, 2014)

Well that was mighty close. Didn't even feel like I was going that fast. And if not for that DNF I think I would have had it. Oh well, back to practicing!
avg of 12: *20.04*

Time List:
1. 18.52 F U2 L2 B F' R2 B U2 R' D R2 U B F' R U2 F R' F' 
2. 18.97 F' R' D B D' R L' F2 D B D' R B2 R D2 R' 
3. 20.76 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' U2 R2 D F U2 L F L' D F' D2 F' L 
4. 22.16 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R' U2 F U' L' R2 F R D F2 R B2 R 
5. 17.70 D F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U B L' F D R' U R' D' R' U 
6. 21.52 R' F' L U' D L U2 D' B2 R L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 
7. 20.15 F' L U2 R' U' F D R' F' B L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 
8. (16.17) U2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 B' L2 F' L D2 U L2 B2 L2 
9. 18.80 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 U2 B' R' F' L' U' 
10. (DNF(21.12)) U2 B2 D2 U' F2 L2 D U R F' D' B L2 D2 L2 D2 B' L F 
11. 18.77 L2 F2 D F2 D2 B2 U L2 D B2 D B L2 U' L' D2 R2 F U B' 
12. 23.03 D2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B' L2 D L' F' D F2 D' F2


----------



## npaul (Dec 15, 2014)

Round 430
*21.103*
16.383, 22.622, 24.306, 21.644, 23.575, 26.352, 21.251, 19.912, 16.887, 21.689, 18.196, 20.952


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2014)

*Round 430 Results*​

CubezForDayz	19.97
Cubeologist	20.04
npaul282	21.10
ho0chie	21.70
Mike Hughey	22.38
RjFx2	23.42
earth2dan	27.26

CubezForDayz is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 18, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 431st round:

F L U' F' R' D' F R' F B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2
U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' D2 U' B' L' F2 D2 U' L2 B R2
F D' R D' B U' B2 U2 D2 L' B' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 D'
U F' D2 F2 L D2 R L2 D R' B U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2
L2 F' D' L U2 F' U' D2 L F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2 B2
F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L' B2 L' U' B' F R U' L' D' L
D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F D' B D F L2 U' B' R'
U F2 U2 R U2 R2 F U B D2 L F L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 B
L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 F2 R' F' U L' B2 U2 F' L F2 U
R L B R D' F R F D R F R2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B2
L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D' R' U2 F' U L' B' U R2 U' R'
B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D F D U' B R' D' F2 L' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 15, 2014)

Round 431
23.68
22.58, 19.98, (30.00), (19.09), 23.80, 25.17, 22.67, 26.44, 28.37, 19.16, 22.97, 25.69

Some days are just like that.


----------



## CubezForDayz (Dec 16, 2014)

avg of 12: 19.24

Time List:
1. 20.91 F L U' F' R' D' F R' F B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 
2. 19.83 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' D2 U' B' L' F2 D2 U' L2 B R2 
3. 21.52 F D' R D' B U' B2 U2 D2 L' B' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' 
4. 15.60 U F' D2 F2 L D2 R L2 D R' B U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 
5. 19.10 L2 F' D' L U2 F' U' D2 L F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2 B2 
6. 19.05 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L' B2 L' U' B' F R U' L' D' L 
7. 19.22 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F D' B D F L2 U' B' R' 
8. (22.14) U F2 U2 R U2 R2 F U B D2 L F L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 B 
9. 18.27 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 F2 R' F' U L' B2 U2 F' L F2 U 
10. (13.43) R L B R D' F R F D R F R2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B2 
11. 21.51 L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D' R' U2 F' U L' B' U R2 U' R' 
12. 17.36 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D F D U' B R' D' F2 L' F'

Thanks for the chance to participate and hope u guys grad soon!! see you at sub 15 race!!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 16, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	23.28	-	-
2	20.74	-	-
3	21.90	-	-
4	24.02	-	-
5	15.88	21.97	-
6	19.82	20.82	-
7	23.47	21.73	-
8	37.77	22.43	-
9	20.89	21.39	-
10	22.93	22.43	-
11	19.79	22.43	-
12	19.33	21.20	21.62
solve: 12/12
mean: 22.48 
Haven't done this for a while, gonna make a mad dash for sub20 on Xmas break though.


----------



## npaul (Dec 16, 2014)

OMG SUB-20 AVERAGE!!!

*19.845*

Time List:
1. 26.256[Color Nutural] 
2. 21.738 
3. 18.460 
4. 18.655 
5. 22.864 
6. 19.726 
7. 21.136 
8. 18.527 
9. 19.860 
10. 17.590 
11. 17.609 
12. 19.879


----------



## Berd (Dec 16, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-16
avg of 12: *20.838*

Time List:
(23.873), 20.024, 21.243, 23.782, 18.536, 18.793, 23.174, 20.649, 21.365, 17.424, 23.390, (16.439)

Eh. :/


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 16, 2014)

Round 431
*26.14*
26.72, (22.01), 25.44, 26.27, 27.92, 24.72, 26.6, 26.4, (31.34), 26.8, 26.83, 23.72

Only a little better than last round, but much more consistent.


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 16, 2014)

Rough Day
avg of 12: 21.09

Time List:
1. 21.32 F L U' F' R' D' F R' F B2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 U2 
2. (30.12) U2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U' R' D2 U' B' L' F2 D2 U' L2 B R2 
3. 24.85 F D' R D' B U' B2 U2 D2 L' B' R2 U B2 D B2 U2 R2 D' 
4. 21.49 U F' D2 F2 L D2 R L2 D R' B U B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 
5. 21.33 L2 F' D' L U2 F' U' D2 L F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2 B2 
6. 23.30 F2 U R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U L' B2 L' U' B' F R U' L' D' L 
7. 20.88 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F D' B D F L2 U' B' R' 
8. 19.37 U F2 U2 R U2 R2 F U B D2 L F L2 U2 F L2 F2 L2 B 
9. 19.01 L2 R2 D' B2 U L2 U B2 F2 R' F' U L' B2 U2 F' L F2 U 
10. 19.70+ R L B R D' F R F D R F R2 L2 F' B2 U2 R2 B2 
11. (18.98) L U2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R' D2 L' D' R' U2 F' U L' B' U R2 U' R' 
12. 19.68 B2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 B' F2 D2 L2 D F D U' B R' D' F2 L' F'


----------



## IWillCube (Dec 17, 2014)

Alright... I might start this looks fun.
1.23.57
2.26.24
3.23.37
4.22.20
5.23.57
6.19.96
7.28.07
8.20.26
9.20.51
10.19.63
11.22.29
12.23.12



*22.51 Ao12*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2014)

*Round 431 Results*​

CubezForDayz	19.24
npaul282	19.85
Berd	20.84
ho0chie 20.94
Cubeologist	21.09
theROUXbiksCube	21.62
IWillCube	22.51
Mike Hughey	23.68
earth2dan	26.14

Congratulations to CubezForDayz, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 18, 2014)

Round 431
20.94
(24.31), 21.27, 22.14, 19.86, 22.62, (18.27), 19.39, 21.25, 21.25, 19.46, 22.10, 20.09

gg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - December 22, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 432nd round:

U' F2 D2 F U' R B' U R F2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B'
D2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L' F' L' D L' D' U2 R' U'
R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L F' B' D' R D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R L U2 L'
B2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B L' D2 F' U R' D' U R' B'
B2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R U R D2 L2 R' B F D' R2 B L
R' F' R' B' L U F2 U2 D2 B' D' R L B2 R' D2 R F2 L2
L2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F' U F' L' U' F2 D' F R' B2 L
F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B L2 U L' D2 U' F D' R B L
U D2 B' L B2 R U D' F' U' L' D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D
F2 D2 U2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 D L D R2 D R' B F' D' B'
B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L B2 U B U R D L' B D2 L2
F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 L F U' L F' R' B2 U2 F U2 L' B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2014)

Round 432
21.32
22.96, 18.23, (15.99), 20.76, 19.27, 23.31, (24.99), 21.47, 19.71, 22.28, 20.67, 24.57

Ugh, very bad ending. Some amazing solves in here, though. Definitely lots better than last round.


----------



## npaul (Dec 19, 2014)

Round 432
18.907
1. 21.264 
2. 10.085 
3. 19.548 
4. 19.387 
5. 14.293 
6. 22.126 
7. 21.961 
8. 20.915 
9. 20.301 
10. 16.381 
11. 20.040 
12. 15.588


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 19, 2014)

Yeah this is serious. 
avg of 12: 23.11

Time List:
1. 21.98 U' F2 D2 F U' R B' U R F2 L F2 D2 B' U2 R2 F' D2 B' 
2. 19.81 D2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F2 L' F' L' D L' D' U2 R' U' 
3. 19.30 R2 F R' L2 B2 U2 L F' B' D' R D2 F2 R' F2 U2 R L U2 L' 
4. (17.84) B2 L U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B L' D2 F' U R' D' U R' B' 
5. (DNF(20.27)) B2 D2 B2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 R U R D2 L2 R' B F D' R2 B L 
6. 25.10 R' F' R' B' L U F2 U2 D2 B' D' R L B2 R' D2 R F2 L2 
7. 20.48 L2 D2 B U2 R2 F2 D2 F R2 F' U F' L' U' F2 D' F R' B2 L 
8. 34.07 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' F2 D2 B L2 U L' D2 U' F D' R B L 
9. 27.72 U D2 B' L B2 R U D' F' U' L' D' B2 U' B2 L2 U2 D 
10. 21.16 F2 D2 U2 L F2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 D L D R2 D R' B F' D' B' 
11. 20.77 B2 U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' L B2 U B U R D L' B D2 L2 
12. 20.75 F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 L F U' L F' R' B2 U2 F U2 L' B'


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 19, 2014)

Round 432
*24.39*
20.51, 25.85, (19.11), 28.07, 26.54, 25.59, 24.41, 22.82, 21.71, 21.53, 26.82, (29.09)

New PB average of 5 and 12!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 19, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	23.18	-	-
2	18.60	-	-
3	16.57	-	-
4	20.35	-	-
5	18.10	19.01	-
6	17.66	18.12	-
7	20.20	18.65	-
8	18.55	18.95	-
9	17.65	18.10	-
10	19.02	18.41	-
11	20.74	19.25	-
12	18.12	18.56	18.90
solve: 12/12
mean: 19.06
average of 12: 18.90
YES  Roux is bae now and always will be.
I still wish Cubeologist switched to Roux  we could've raced together


----------



## IWillCube (Dec 20, 2014)

1.20.73
2.24.41
3.20.13
4.25.09
5.21.985
6.25.44
7.25.78
8.15.66
9.22.97
10.18.75
11.19.82
12.22.55

*22.19*


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> timeao5ao12
> 123.18--
> 218.60--
> 316.57--
> ...


You still can - check out Antony Brooks's video [emoji8]


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 20, 2014)

wut
Cubeologist is maining with CFOP


----------



## Berd (Dec 20, 2014)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> wut
> Cubeologist is maining with CFOP


Can still race him - watch Antony Brooks's video. [emoji136]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2014)

*Round 432 Results*​

theROUXbiksCube	18.90
npaul282	18.91
Mike Hughey	21.32
IWillCube	22.19
Cubeologist	23.11
earth2dan	24.39

npaul282 is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2014)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - December 25, 2014 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 433rd round:

B F D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B D2 U R F2 L F2 U'
L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R' B L' R2 F2 D' L2 U L' B' F
L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B' L U' R' B' D' B2 D2 L R2 F2 D2
R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B R U B2 F' D' L2 F' U' F'
U B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L F2 D F2 R' U B2 R2 B D' U
L2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U' L2 B' F2 L' R2 U R D2 B2 U'
R' D F2 B2 D R2 F D2 F' R' F D F2 B2 U B2 D L2 D'
B2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' F' R2 F' R' B U L' B' L2 R D R2 B'
F B2 D2 R' F U R2 L U D2 R' U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U'
D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U L2 B' R B2 F2 D' B F' L'
D2 L' R' D2 R2 U2 L D' F2 L' U R' D B U R' F U
R2 D' U L2 B2 D' B U' L' B' F' U F2 R2 D' B2 F U


----------



## RjFx2 (Dec 22, 2014)

Round 433
21.572
22.484, (27.251), 19.935, 21.534, 21.734, (16.367), 18.834, 22.467, 20.834, 24.851, 23.567, 19.484
Getting better!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2014)

Round 4'33"
23.34
24.34, 21.00, 24.34, 20.73, (29.01), 20.62, 26.29, 27.35, (19.63), 22.77, 22.83, 23.08

In space, no one can hear you scream.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 22, 2014)

time	ao5	ao12
1	20.00	-	-
2	24.71	-	-
3	17.75	-	-
4	17.02	-	-
5	20.73	19.49	-
6	22.01	20.16	-
7	14.35	18.50	-
8	17.30	18.35	-
9	23.91	20.01	-
10	23.09	20.80	-
11	17.37	19.25	-
12	20.35	20.27	19.95
solve: 12/12
mean: 19.88

AVG OF OF 19.95
xD so close c: wasn't even using main.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 22, 2014)

Round 433
CFOP Fangshi V1

Avg12: 19.26 
18.25, 17.42, 20.68, (16.84), 19.12, 20.06, (22.58), 18.82, 18.68, 18.20, 21.62, 19.73


----------



## 900miles (Dec 22, 2014)

*23.69*

23.69, 20.15, 21.57, 22.80, 20.70, (28.71), 26.58, 24.39, 21.31, 27.28, 23.73, (18.82)


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 23, 2014)

Good average for me right now. That 31 tho.
avg of 12: 20.02

Time List:
1. 20.79 B F D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L U2 B D2 U R F2 L F2 U' 
2. 18.93 L' U2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 F2 R' B L' R2 F2 D' L2 U L' B' F 
3. 21.79 L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B' L U' R' B' D' B2 D2 L R2 F2 D2 
4. (31.12) R2 B2 U2 R F2 R' U2 L' B2 D2 B R U B2 F' D' L2 F' U' F' 
5. 21.78 U B2 D2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L F2 D F2 R' U B2 R2 B D' U 
6. (15.43) L2 U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B' R2 B' U' L2 B' F2 L' R2 U R D2 B2 U' 
7. 15.98 R' D F2 B2 D R2 F D2 F' R' F D F2 B2 U B2 D L2 D' 
8. 21.09 B2 R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' F' R2 F' R' B U L' B' L2 R D R2 B' 
9. 22.06 F B2 D2 R' F U R2 L U D2 R' U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 U' 
10. 20.40 D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 U L2 B' R B2 F2 D' B F' L' 
11. 18.84 D2 L' R' D2 R2 U2 L D' F2 L' U R' D B U R' F U 
12. 18.54 R2 D' U L2 B2 D' B U' L' B' F' U F2 R2 D' B2 F U


----------



## npaul (Dec 23, 2014)

Awesome sub 20 average again.
15.999
Time List:
1. 20.545 
2. 18.364 
3. 20.610 
4. 16.941 
5. 21.709 
6. 12.216 
7. 9.754 
8. 20.145 
9. 12.101 
10. 11.705 
11. 16.899 
12. 10.466


----------



## memot68 (Dec 23, 2014)

1- 18.65
2- 27.66 
3- 22.19 
4- 24.94 
5- 17.01 
6- 18.79 
7- 22.82 
8- 17.84 
9- 19.96 
10- 18.47 
11- 23.79 
12- 23.16
ao12:21.06
last 2 scrambles i'm excited


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 23, 2014)

Round 433
*24.91*
(29.49), (20.32), 25.93, 27.39, 26.4, 26.26, 20.48, 24.5, 26.54, 26.97, 23.53, 21.09

No improvement this round, but I can feel it coming together. I've learned a few new OLL's in the past week and it's definitely helping. All my sub 25 solves this round were 1 look OLL.


----------



## ho0chie (Dec 24, 2014)

Round 433
19.84
20.77, 18.15, 21.26, 21.67, 19.91, (22.14), 17.64, 21.90, 19.54, (16.87), 17.76, 19.80

First sub 20 for me. Must have been the presence of John Cage.


----------



## Berd (Dec 26, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-26
avg of 12: *19.644*

Time List:
19.557, 20.133, 19.943, 15.514, 18.325, 18.971, 19.590, 20.213, (15.242), 21.192, 23.001, (24.210)

Those 3 end times  Sub 20 with the scrambles tho...


----------



## Leo123 (Dec 27, 2014)

Berd said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-26
> avg of 12: *19.644*
> 
> Time List:
> ...


I got a PB of 24.91 and an average of 5 clocking 31 seconds. Both on Boxing Day. I guess my next target is to get an average of 5 clocking a sub 30 but unfortunately I am not at sub 20 stage yet.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 28, 2014)

Schmidt : 21.95 (σ = 2.67)
20.90, (32.00), 21.19, (19.47), 24.65, 19.56, 20.56, 23.55, 28.44, 19.81, 21.02, 19.77


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2014)

*Round 433 Results*​

npaul282	16.00
WickedMartyb	19.26
Berd	19.64
ho0chie	19.84
theROUXbiksCube	19.88
Cubeologist	20.02
memot68	21.06
RjFx2	21.57
Schmidt	21.95
Mike Hughey	23.34
900miles	23.69
earth2dan	24.91

Congratulations to npaul282 and WickedMartyb, who graduate this round!

theROUXbiksCube is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2014)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 1, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 434th round:

R B R' U' F2 L2 B' L U L' F R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2
D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' F R2 U R' U B' U2 R U F2 U2
L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L' D L B' U2 L' F2 D R2 F2
D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L' R' B' D' F U2 B R
R B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L B2 U' F U2 F U B2
B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 B R F2 D' U R' D L' B F'
L' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' U B2 U L' F R' D2 L' R D' R
D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B R U B D R D B2 F U F2
F2 R2 D2 B F' D2 B L' R D U B R2 D' R2 D R
R' U2 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 R2 U' R F L F2 D U2 L' D' R'
D L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 D' L R' D F2
D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L B D2 U2 L2 D F' L' F2 R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 29, 2014)

Round 434
21.44
22.62, 22.01, 18.17, 20.52, 25.85, 21.48, 24.45, 19.81, (26.34), 20.55, 18.98, (17.69)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 30, 2014)

Average of 12, 2014-12-29-19:50
Average: 16.83
Best: 12.96
Worst: 19.94
Mean: 16.77
Standard Deviation: 2.31

1: (12.96)	B' L2 B R2 B D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R' B R' U2 L' B' D R' U2 F 
2: 19.27	U2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 L' R' D R' D2 R2 F R' U B' U 
3: 19.31	U2 L2 R2 D L2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 L' R' D R' D2 R2 F R' U B' U 
4: 18.67	R L U L' B' R' B D2 F' D' F' B' R2 U2 B' U2 F' B2 
5: 16.14	D' L2 R2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L' D' F' U2 L' U B' L2 D' U 
6: 18.06	B2 D R2 U F2 U L2 B2 F2 D B2 R' F' L D2 B' L2 U L' R2 U' 
7: 14.61	B2 U2 F2 L' D2 R D L D2 L B2 D2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B' L2 F' 
8: 16.39	B2 U' L2 U F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' B U' L' R' D2 R2 D B' D 
9: 13.86	U2 L2 U' F2 L2 R2 U L2 U F' R' U F' R2 B' U' R2 F L' D 
10: 17.79	D2 U2 L2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R2 D2 R F' L D' L2 F U' B F D 
11: 14.19	L2 D' U' F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 L R2 U' B' R B' F U F2 D2 B' 
12: (19.94)	B D2 U2 B U2 L2 B L2 B R2 F U B D2 U' B2 U2 R F' U 

*Ignore the weoption rambles, I'm using FiveTimer no input scramble option I scrambled them using the ones listed but timed on Five Timer.
Farewell guys! See you at sub-15 race!
New pb ao12!


----------



## Cubeologist (Dec 30, 2014)

I have got 3 sub-20 averages of 12 today. Then this...
avg of 12: *21.53*

Time List:
1. 20.63 R B R' U' F2 L2 B' L U L' F R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 
2. 18.24 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' F R2 U R' U B' U2 R U F2 U2 
3. 17.72 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L' D L B' U2 L' F2 D R2 F2 
4. 20.18 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L' R' B' D' F U2 B R 
5. 24.99 R B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L B2 U' F U2 F U B2 
6. 25.51 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 B R F2 D' U R' D L' B F' 
7. 24.73 L' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' U B2 U L' F R' D2 L' R D' R 
8. 22.09 D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B R U B D R D B2 F U F2 
9. (28.80) F2 R2 D2 B F' D2 B L' R D U B R2 D' R2 D R 
10. 19.21 R' U2 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 R2 U' R F L F2 D U2 L' D' R' 
11. 21.97 D L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 D' L R' D F2 
12. (14.24) D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L B D2 U2 L2 D F' L' F2 R' U'


----------



## ESCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.71
worst: 22.55


*Ao12: 19.14 (σ = 1.71)*

Time List:
1. 16.26 R B R' U' F2 L2 B' L U L' F R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 
2. 20.09 D2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' F R2 U R' U B' U2 R U F2 U2 
3. 22.08 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 F2 D F2 L' D L B' U2 L' F2 D R2 F2 
4. 17.70 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' L' R' B' D' F U2 B R 
5. 18.38 R B2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 U2 F' U2 L B2 U' F U2 F U B2 
6. 18.73 B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D F2 U' B2 U' L2 B R F2 D' U R' D L' B F' 
7. 19.75 L' D2 B2 R' B2 F2 L' U B2 U L' F R' D2 L' R D' R 
8. (15.71) D2 L U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B R U B D R D B2 F U F2 
9. 17.83 F2 R2 D2 B F' D2 B L' R D U B R2 D' R2 D R 
10. (22.55) R' U2 B2 L2 R F2 L D2 R2 U' R F L F2 D U2 L' D' R' 
11. 20.96 D L2 U L2 R2 U B2 D L2 F2 U2 B' U' L2 D' L R' D F2 
12. 19.61 D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 D L B D2 U2 L2 D F' L' F2 R' U


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-30
avg of 12: 18.78

Time List:
1. 18.67 L F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' L F L' B2 F' D2 F D L2 
2. 19.41 L' B U L2 F2 U B R' B L F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 D' F2 D L2 
3. (14.74) B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' U' B' L F R2 B2 F2 U L' 
4. 17.43 L2 R2 F U2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 R' D' F U' B' U L2 R F' 
5. 17.23 R U' B2 L2 F B L' F U' L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 F D2 R2 F' 
6. 20.90 B' D2 B2 R2 B U2 L2 B R2 B' U2 L' U B L R U B2 L2 B F 
7. 19.96 D2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F L2 B' R F D U2 R2 
8. 18.91 U2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 L2 R U B' U2 F R F' D' 
9. (21.24) D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 D' L' U F' L' U2 R' U2 R2 F' D2 
10. 18.68 D' F D' R' B U F2 L U2 F' L2 U' L2 U R2 D L2 U' R2 
11. 19.33 R' U2 R U2 F2 L2 U2 R F2 U2 F' D U L F2 L' B2 U R 
12. 17.30 B' R2 B U2 B' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 B2 L' F' U B R2 B2 L' U2 L

Ignore the scrambles listed, C&P from CS Timer. Used scrambles provided for average.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-30
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.66
worst: 26.72

mean of 3
current: 24.21 (σ = 4.29)
best: 18.71 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 5
current: 21.37 (σ = 4.62)
best: 19.72 (σ = 1.35)

avg of 12
current: 21.24 (σ = 2.50)
best: 21.24 (σ = 2.50)

Average: 21.24 (σ = 2.50)
Mean: 21.40

Time List:
1. 19.14 R U' R2 D' R L2 F2 D R2 F B' U D2 R D2 L' U R2 D' B' D' F2 U' L F2 
2. 21.15 L2 U' B' U' L B D' F L' F' U D2 R U R' L2 B2 D' B R U2 D2 R L U 
3. 23.78 U' B' U L2 U2 F' L' B' L D2 L U' R' L' F B2 L' D2 B2 R2 L2 D2 R L D2 
4. 20.83 D2 L2 F' D' L2 B2 U' R' B D B2 D' F2 B D' R2 D' L' B' L2 F' B' D L2 R2 
5. 22.42 B' R2 B2 D L U' D2 B D B F2 L D' R2 D2 R B' F' L' B F' L2 F2 U2 F2 
6. 20.71 U L2 D' U2 L' D2 B2 U' B' F' D2 U2 R D R' F U2 D2 L2 F D2 R' U' D R2 
7. 20.28 B' L F' L' F' L B2 U' B' U R D' R' L2 D R D' B' R' F2 B2 R L2 D' U2 
8. 18.18 B' D B2 L U R B2 L F' D F D2 B2 F2 L' U2 L' F2 R' U2 R2 U2 F' R2 F 
9. 17.66 B2 F U' F2 L2 U R2 D' L' B' R' U B' U2 F D B2 R2 U D' F' D2 B2 R' L2 
10. 26.66 L2 R' D R' U' B' R B' R L2 F' B' D2 U2 R2 D2 F L2 F2 B' R' U F U' R 
11. 26.72 R' D' F2 D2 R' F2 B2 D' U2 F' R' B R2 B F' L' D2 F' U R U D L' R' D2 
12. 19.26 B F R' U B' F' U B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B' R2 L B2 F U R F2 L U2 B2


----------



## Berd (Dec 30, 2014)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-12-30
avg of 12:* 20.279*

Time List:
(25.186), 17.690, 22.558, 16.997, 24.121, 22.502, 17.597, 19.120, (16.482), 19.066, 23.809, 19.331

Grrr.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 30, 2014)

Round 434
*23.84*
21.73, 24.66, 23.58, 26.07, 22.84, 24.13, (27.07), 21.97, 25.68, 22.16, 25.53, (21.54)


----------



## WickedMartyb (Dec 30, 2014)

Mike Hughey said:


> *Round 433 Results*​
> 
> npaul282	16.00
> WickedMartyb	19.26
> ...



Graduate to what? :confused:


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 30, 2014)

WickedMartyb said:


> Graduate to what? :confused:



From the first post in this thread:


> 12. You graduate from the thread when you have successfully completed sub-20 rounds three times with no over 20 second rounds in between.



You succeeded in being sub-20 for rounds 363, 368, and 433, with no other attempts in between. So, you graduate.

As for "to what?", that's up to you (as it is with most graduations, isn't it?). A logical place might be here, but it looks like you're already competing there, so maybe you already knew the answer?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2015)

*Round 434 Results*​

theROUXbiksCube	16.83
ESCool	19.14
Berd	20.28
ComputerGuy365	21.24
Mike Hughey	21.44
Cubeologist	21.53
earth2dan	23.84

Congratulations to theROUXbiksCube, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

WickedMartyb	18.78

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 5, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 435th round:

B' R2 U D' B' U F L2 F2 L' D R L U2 D2 R D2 R U2
B' L B2 L' D2 R' U F' L' D L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2
B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B U L2 F' U F' L R2 D L
U B' R' F B' L' B' U L2 F R2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 U D2 L2
B D' F2 R' F' D2 R' L' B D R B2 L' U2 D2 R' L' B2 U2 R'
U F2 D R2 D' L F U L2 D' F' D2 R' F2 R L2 B2 U2 D2 R2
F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B' L' U' B' R B2 U' R2 D' L' D
L U' B U R' L2 U F' L F' D B' D2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2
B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D B' R D U2 B' D2 R
D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R' B' L' F2 U F' U F2 L B2 F2
D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L' B R B D' U B F2 L2 D'
L' D2 F' U F' L' D2 B2 L U2 F' R D2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 2, 2015)

Round 435
21.04
(17.12), 21.84, 19.24, 18.21, 20.73, 21.36, (24.43), 21.39, 23.73, 20.07, 22.92, 20.88

Started really good, but went bad later.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 2, 2015)

Round 435
*22.65*
20.29, 22.85, 20.29, 21.26, 24.86, 25.88, 20.46, 24.52, (26.99), (19.69), 20.64, 25.45

Slowly but surely, I'm getting there... Set a new PB average of 5 this round 

So, Mike. What happens when you graduate? Will you keep running this thread or do you pass the baton?


----------



## ESCool (Jan 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.17
worst: 20.79

*Average: 19.08* (σ = 0.92)
Mean: 18.98

Time List:
1. 18.46 B' R2 U D' B' U F L2 F2 L' D R L U2 D2 R D2 R U2 
2. 20.70 B' L B2 L' D2 R' U F' L' D L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 
3. (16.17) B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U' F2 D2 B U L2 F' U F' L R2 D L 
4. 18.52 U B' R' F B' L' B' U L2 F R2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 U D2 L2 
5. 19.28 B D' F2 R' F' D2 R' L' B D R B2 L' U2 D2 R' L' B2 U2 R' 
6. 17.55 U F2 D R2 D' L F U L2 D' F' D2 R' F2 R L2 B2 U2 D2 R2 
7. (20.79+) F2 R2 D2 B2 L F2 U2 R' B' L' U' B' R B2 U' R2 D' L' D 
8. 18.65 L U' B U R' L2 U F' L F' D B' D2 F B2 R2 L2 U2 L2 B2 
9. 20.34 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 U2 L2 R2 U2 F' D B' R D U2 B' D2 R 
10. 19.28 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 U R' B' L' F2 U F' U F2 L B2 F2 
11. 18.81 D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' L' B R B D' U B F2 L2 D' 
12. 19.18 L' D2 F' U F' L' D2 B2 L U2 F' R D2 R B2 R' B2 R' U2


----------



## Berd (Jan 4, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-4
avg of 12: *19.499*

Time List:
18.146, 20.669, 19.304+, 18.839, 19.192, 18.186, 18.527, 19.836, 20.082, (15.068), 22.211, (22.773)

Woop woop


----------



## ho0chie (Jan 4, 2015)

Round 435
22.18
21.59, (15.39), 22.38, 21.32, 19.79, (25.31), 24.73, 23.32, 22.92, 21.07, 24.52, 20.11

felt terrible, was terrible.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Jan 4, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> From the first post in this thread:
> 
> 
> You succeeded in being sub-20 for rounds 363, 368, and 433, with no other attempts in between. So, you graduate.
> ...



Haha its awesome how organised this is!! I had no idea when i had competed in the past!! Thanks dude!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 5, 2015)

R. #435
*21.08*
(25.36), 21.81, 19.25, 21.43, (15.94), 20.01, 24.46, 18.65, 20.90, 19.81, 23.69, 20.75


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2015)

earth2dan said:


> So, Mike. What happens when you graduate? Will you keep running this thread or do you pass the baton?



I'm not sure. So far, it hasn't really been a concern. 

If I ever do, perhaps I'll pass it to someone else, or perhaps I'll just keep running it out of habit.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2015)

*Round 435 Results*​

ESCool	19.08
Berd	19.5
Mike Hughey	21.04
Ordway Persyn	21.08
ho0chie	22.18
earth2dan	22.65

ESCool is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 8, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 436th round:

L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' F R2 D2 U R B R B R U2
B2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 R D U2 B F D' U2 R' B'
R' B2 R F' L' U' B' R B D2 F' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U D2
D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 F R' F U
B' R' L' B' D R2 B' U' F U' B' D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D'
D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' F' L D' B F L2 D B L2
R2 D L2 D' U L2 D R2 B' F' L' B R2 B U2 L' D' F R2
R2 B L D' R2 U' R B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D
R' B2 L D2 F R' F' B L U' F R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U'
B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R B2 U L' R U2 L2 B' L R F
R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F L2 B2 D' B L R B' U B' U' R
F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 R B D' B R2 B F' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 5, 2015)

Round 436
21.77
18.76, (26.24), 22.84, 19.96, (17.93), 22.11, 23.69, 22.25, 21.95, 25.05, 19.01, 22.12


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 6, 2015)

No practice for a week. I'll take it.
avg of 12: 21.21

Time List:
1. 20.02 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' F R2 D2 U R B R B R U2 
2. 18.88 B2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 R D U2 B F D' U2 R' B' 
3. 19.48 R' B2 R F' L' U' B' R B D2 F' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U D2 
4. 23.86 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 F R' F U 
5. 24.88 B' R' L' B' D R2 B' U' F U' B' D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' 
6. 20.56 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' F' L D' B F L2 D B L2 
7. 18.63 R2 D L2 D' U L2 D R2 B' F' L' B R2 B U2 L' D' F R2 
8. 20.57 R2 B L D' R2 U' R B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D 
9. (27.57) R' B2 L D2 F R' F' B L U' F R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' 
10. (17.81) B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R B2 U L' R U2 L2 B' L R F 
11. 24.32 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F L2 B2 D' B L R B' U B' U' R 
12. 20.89 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 R B D' B R2 B F' U'


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 6, 2015)

Round 436
*23.78*
21.41, (26.91), 24.95, 21.99, 22.89, 25.24, 24.74, 23.39, (20.63), 22.2, 25.3, 25.71

Dang, really wanted to do better than last round. More practice!


----------



## ESCool (Jan 7, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-6
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.906
worst: 22.149

avg of 12
current: *19.173* (σ = 1.35)
best: 19.173 (σ = 1.35)

Average: 19.173 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 19.232

Time List:
1. 17.476 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' F R2 D2 U R B R B R U2 
2. 19.631 B2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 R D U2 B F D' U2 R' B' 
3. 20.975 R' B2 R F' L' U' B' R B D2 F' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U D2 
4. 19.502 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 F R' F U 
5. (16.906) B' R' L' B' D R2 B' U' F U' B' D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' 
6. 18.219 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' F' L D' B F L2 D B L2 
7. (22.149) R2 D L2 D' U L2 D R2 B' F' L' B R2 B U2 L' D' F R2 
8. 21.017 R2 B L D' R2 U' R B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D 
9. 20.455 R' B2 L D2 F R' F' B L U' F R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U' 
10. 18.951 B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R B2 U L' R U2 L2 B' L R F 
11. 17.666 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F L2 B2 D' B L R B' U B' U' R 
12. 17.837 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 R B D' B R2 B F' U'


Quick question, What happens after I graduate? (I think you graduate after 3 sub-20's...)

is there another thing like this, because that would be awesome.. I like posting on this thing mondays and thursdays :/


----------



## ESCool (Jan 7, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> I'm not sure. So far, it hasn't really been a concern.
> 
> If I ever do, perhaps I'll pass it to someone else, or perhaps I'll just keep running it out of habit.



Can someone run a Racing to Sub-15 one? it would be pretty simple/similar, just with a different "Group" of times right? I could volenteer ... but... i dont really know how so....\\
Also that would be cool if there was a 4x4 one, because I'm so close to being sub-1 and these type of racing to sub-xx is pretty fun.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 7, 2015)

Best: 00:06.67
Worst:00:17.50
Average of 12: 00:15.23
12: 00:06.67
11: 00:17.50
10: 00:14.23
9: 00:10.55
8: 00:15.95
7: 00:17.01
6: 00:17.07
5: 00:16.87
4: 00:16.66
3: 00:16.48
2: 00:16.37
1: 00:17.32

yeah, I graduated, but the other race thread is too inactive...

dat sub-7, how did I manage to get my PB in this?!


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mean: 26.34
Average: *25.75*
Best time: 19.13
Median: 24.47
Worst time: 39.38
Standard deviation: 5.65

Best average of 12: *25.75*
1-12 - 22.46 25.13 (39.38) 34.79 23.81 27.22 30.14 27.19 23.11 21.69 21.97 (19.13)

1. 22.46 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' F R2 D2 U R B R B R U2
2. 25.13 B2 D F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 R D U2 B F D' U2 R' B'
3. 39.38 R' B2 R F' L' U' B' R B D2 F' R2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U D2
4. 34.79 D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 B R2 D2 U2 L' D' U2 F R' F U
5. 23.81 B' R' L' B' D R2 B' U' F U' B' D R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D'
6. 27.22 D2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D R' F' L D' B F L2 D B L2
7. 30.14 R2 D L2 D' U L2 D R2 B' F' L' B R2 B U2 L' D' F R2
8. 27.19 R2 B L D' R2 U' R B' R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 D
9. 23.11 R' B2 L D2 F R' F' B L U' F R2 D B2 U' B2 U' R2 B2 U'
10. 21.69 B D2 F R2 U2 F' L2 U2 R B2 U L' R U2 L2 B' L R F
11. 21.97 R2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B F L2 B2 D' B L R B' U B' U' R
12. 19.13 F' R2 D2 R2 U2 F D2 F L2 B' U L2 R B D' B R2 B F' U'

First time doing it. Some very bad times caused by stress. I started calming down at solve 8 so I did the f2l slower for better look-ahead. It always amazes me how going slower produces faster times


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2015)

ESCool said:


> Can someone run a Racing to Sub-15 one? it would be pretty simple/similar, just with a different "Group" of times right? I could volenteer ... but... i dont really know how so....\\
> Also that would be cool if there was a 4x4 one, because I'm so close to being sub-1 and these type of racing to sub-xx is pretty fun.



The thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)

is supposed to cover sub-15 (as well as some faster groups), so I'd just suggest you participate in that one.

And there is a 4x4x4 one as well:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47344-4x4-Race-Thread!-(30-45-1-00-1-15-1-30-2-00)

Of course, you're still welcome to participate in ours as an alumnus (like Gallifrey just did).


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2015)

R. #436
avg:*22.98*
22.25, 23.28, 23.50, 20.54, (26.95), 24.05, 23.07, 21.20, 23.71, (20.33), 26.07, 22.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2015)

*Round 436 Results*​

ESCool	19.17
Cubeologist	21.21
Mike Hughey	21.77
Ordway Persyn	22.98
earth2dan	23.78
pocpoc47	25.75

Congratulations to ESCool, who graduates this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Gallifrey	15.23

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 12, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 437th round:

F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R D' B2 F2 D F D B2 L2 B' L2
B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B' L R U' F R' U' R D2 U L'
B2 L U D' B D F L F2 U B' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R'
F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R' D' U' F R2 U2 R B2 R2 B F2
B D' R D2 F U' B' U L D R F L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2
B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L'
L U R' B' D2 B2 U' F2 B' D R' L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 D2
R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F R D' B' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2
L2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 U L2 U2 R' B D2 F' L F' D2
L' U F2 L' U2 L B' R D2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2
B R' F B2 R D2 B U F U R' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 B
D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L U L R2 B U' B L2 B' D2 R2 B2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 8, 2015)

Round 437
20.86
(16.31), 17.87, 22.19, 19.30, 22.46, (26.53), 19.92, 18.87, 22.19, 20.68, 23.39, 21.76

Very good for me!


----------



## ESCool (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> The thread:
> https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33859-3x3-Race-Thread-(15s-12s-10s-8s)
> 
> is supposed to cover sub-15 (as well as some faster groups), so I'd just suggest you participate in that one.
> ...



Okay, great!! I will definately participate still as an alumni  Now Gallifrey will have some competition 
lol jk, his average is better than mine


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 9, 2015)

ESCool said:


> lol jk, his average is better than mine



The point of competition is exactly to try and beat someone who is at first better than you


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 9, 2015)

I am staying the saaaaaaame!
avg of 12: *21.27*

Time List:
1. 20.96 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R D' B2 F2 D F D B2 L2 B' L2 
2. 22.39 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B' L R U' F R' U' R D2 U L' 
3. 20.26 B2 L U D' B D F L F2 U B' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R' 
4. 20.63 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R' D' U' F R2 U2 R B2 R2 B F2 
5. 21.33 B D' R D2 F U' B' U L D R F L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 
6. 24.26 B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L' 
7. 25.20 L U R' B' D2 B2 U' F2 B' D R' L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 D2 
8. 17.52 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F R D' B' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 
9. (14.76) L2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 U L2 U2 R' B D2 F' L F' D2 
10. 19.21 L' U F2 L' U2 L B' R D2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 
11. 20.89 B R' F B2 R D2 B U F U R' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 B 
12. (25.26) D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L U L R2 B U' B L2 B' D2 R2 B2


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mean: 26.55
Average: *25.03*
Best time: 19.93
Median: 24.77
Worst time: 48.33
Standard deviation: 7.41

Best average of 12: *25.03*
1-12 - 21.03 20.77 22.26 26.72 (48.33) 22.94 26.59 22.41 29.37 (19.93) 30.89 27.33

1. 21.03 F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R D' B2 F2 D F D B2 L2 B' L2
2. 20.77 B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B' L R U' F R' U' R D2 U L'
3. 22.26 B2 L U D' B D F L F2 U B' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R'
4. 26.72 F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R' D' U' F R2 U2 R B2 R2 B F2
5. 48.33 B D' R D2 F U' B' U L D R F L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2 Failed PLL
6. 22.94 B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L'
7. 26.59 L U R' B' D2 B2 U' F2 B' D R' L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 D2
8. 22.41 R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F R D' B' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2
9. 29.37 L2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 U L2 U2 R' B D2 F' L F' D2
10. 19.93 L' U F2 L' U2 L B' R D2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2
11. 30.89 B R' F B2 R D2 B U F U R' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 B
12. 27.33 D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L U L R2 B U' B L2 B' D2 R2 B2


Little better than last time but still pretty bad.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 9, 2015)

Round 437
*24.76*
(20.96), 23.52, 28.3, (32.85), 22.27, 21.81, 28.46, 23.03, 29.04, 23.31, 23.78, 24.09

Completely butchered F2L in a few of these solves. Inserting pairs in the wrong slots and mismatching pairs. Oh well, I'll do better next round!


----------



## Berd (Jan 10, 2015)

Average of 12: *19.40*
21.44 19.83 17.67 17.03 19.43 (17.03) (22.60) 20.64 20.02 21.84 17.85 18.25

Yesssss


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 10, 2015)

Round 437
3x3 on 4x4
Average: 20.20
19.29, 18.96, 19.07, 21.95, 22.54, 16.97, 19.07, 19.31, (27.40), 22.11, (16.40), 22.74

I knew my turning on 4x4 was bad but I didn't know it was this bad. Can't even do sub-20 on 3x3! On solve #9 I started doing PLL parity alg because I didn't recognize the PLL when I realized there shouldn't be any parity duh.


----------



## dannah (Jan 11, 2015)

thanks:
F2 D2 U' F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U R D' B2 F2 D F D B2 L2 B' L2
B2 U2 R B2 F2 R' F2 L' B' L R U' F R' U' R D2 U L'
B2 L U D' B D F L F2 U B' D2 F2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 U2 R'
F2 L2 F D2 F' R2 B R2 B2 R' D' U' F R2 U2 R B2 R2 B F2
B D' R D2 F U' B' U L D R F L2 F U2 B' L2 F U2
B' F' U2 L2 B2 U2 B D2 L' D U2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L'
L U R' B' D2 B2 U' F2 B' D R' L F2 U2 F2 L' D2 R U2 D2
R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B F2 R2 U2 F R D' B' U2 L' R2 D2 L2 F2 R2
L2 B R2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B' F2 U L2 U2 R' B D2 F' L F' D2
L' U F2 L' U2 L B' R D2 B2 U D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2
B R' F B2 R D2 B U F U R' U2 B D2 B R2 B2 R2 B
D2 F2 L B2 R' B2 D2 L U L R2 B U' B L2 B' D2 R2 B2
12:	00:30.18	x
11:	00:26.62	x
10:	00:28.38	x
9:	00:30.38	x
8:	00:30.37	x
7:	00:27.80	x
6:	00:29.60	x
5:	00:28.38	x
4:	00:26.88	x
3:	00:33.36	x
2:	00:29.99	x
1:	00:27.80	x
average: 00:29.14


----------



## ho0chie (Jan 11, 2015)

Round 437
20.93
16.50, 20.09, 20.80, 22.65, (24.24), 21.23, 20.81, 23.46, 20.74, 20.30, 22.71, (16.36)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 12, 2015)

R.#437
avg:*21.26*
(26.22), 21.57, 22.98, 21.58, 25.43, 21.09, 20.92, 20.08, 19.36, 20.29, 19.26, (18.71)


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 12, 2015)

Round 437
22.42
21.07, 21.58, 19.71, 20.79, 23.26, 21.58, 20.59, (32.86), 28.44, 23.24, (17.46), 23.95
first time. Done with a stackmat timer and paper... need to find a way to get my phone to record from the timer when I mod it


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

*Round 437 Results*​

Berd	19.40
sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	20.20
Mike Hughey	20.86
ho0chie	20.93
Ordway Persyn	21.26
Cubeologist	21.27
Chenkar	22.42
earth2dan	24.76
pocpoc47	25.03
dannah	29.14

Berd is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 15, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 438th round:

F2 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U'
F' U' L U R U2 R U F' R D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L'
R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 L D R' U' L2
B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' D R' B' R F2 U R B
U D L F L' U' B' R F' U B2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2
D2 R F2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 B' U R' F2 L' D2 R2 D U2 B2 F'
B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R F D' U' F D2 B' U2 L' B2 R2
B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B' D' R U' R U L R' D B' R
B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R U2 B' L2 B F' L B'
B' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 U' F L B2 F
R L' U2 D' R D2 B' U' L2 F2 R F B2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F2
R' D2 F2 L R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B' U' F R2 F R U L B'


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Round 438*

Mean: 24.84
Average: *24.49*
Best time: 20.68
Median: 24.03
Worst time: 32.52
Standard deviation: 3.43

1. 24.43 F2 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U'
2. 22.64 F' U' L U R U2 R U F' R D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L'
3. 21.64 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 L D R' U' L2
4. 21.73 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' D R' B' R F2 U R B
5. 21.92 U D L F L' U' B' R F' U B2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2
6. 23.62 D2 R F2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 B' U R' F2 L' D2 R2 D U2 B2 F'
7. (20.68) B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R F D' U' F D2 B' U2 L' B2 R2
8. 28.21 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B' D' R U' R U L R' D B' R
9. 25.09 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R U2 B' L2 B F' L B'
10. (32.52) B' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 U' F L B2 F
11. 27.05 R L' U2 D' R D2 B' U' L2 F2 R F B2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F2
12. 28.56 R' D2 F2 L R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B' U' F R2 F R U L B'

Not bad start but really screwed up the end :/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2015)

Round 438
21.48
24.21, 24.36, 20.30, 21.23, 17.11, (17.05), 24.42, 20.12, (26.86), 22.74, 20.69, 19.57


----------



## Berd (Jan 13, 2015)

Average of 12: *19.70*
22.09 22.59 18.40 17.95 20.38 18.92 18.81 16.74 21.39 (16.68) 19.73 (25.31)

Yes! gg guys


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 13, 2015)

Round 438

Average: 23.17

21.39/(DNF)/(17.17)/26.84/25.63/19.90/18.54/27.91/18.33/23.43/26.31/23.43


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 14, 2015)

Well....
avg of 12: *19.99*

Time List:
1. 20.93 F2 R2 B R2 D2 B' D2 U2 B' U' R D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U' 
2. 24.37 F' U' L U R U2 R U F' R D2 L' B2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 L' 
3. 20.07 R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 U B2 R2 F' L2 U2 L F2 L D R' U' L2 
4. 17.02 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' B2 F2 R' D R' B' R F2 U R B 
5. 18.86 U D L F L' U' B' R F' U B2 R2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' B2 U2 D2 
6. (33.68) D2 R F2 L' F2 R' U2 L' U2 B' U R' F2 L' D2 R2 D U2 B2 F' 
7. 21.61 B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U R F D' U' F D2 B' U2 L' B2 R2 
8. 17.72 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 D2 B' D' R U' R U L R' D B' R 
9. 17.55 B2 D B2 D' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B R U2 B' L2 B F' L B' 
10. 23.11 B' U2 L2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B2 F' L B' L2 D' R2 U' F L B2 F 
11. 18.72 R L' U2 D' R D2 B' U' L2 F2 R F B2 R2 F D2 L2 F R2 F2 
12. (16.33) R' D2 F2 L R F2 L' D2 B2 D2 B' U' F R2 F R U L B'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 15, 2015)

R.#438

AO12: 20.52

18.62, 16.93, 24.47, 17.75, 22.04, (16.22), 21.24, (30.04 eew), 22.94, 17.33, 21.45, 22.39


----------



## memot68 (Jan 15, 2015)

R.#438
1.19.84
2.15.87
3.19.61
4.17.40
5.21.62
6.19.37
7.23.89
8.19.47
9.19.81
10.17.09
11.21.53
12.17.51
Ao12:19.32


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 15, 2015)

Round 438
*24.07*
24.1, 25.18, 22.6, 26.9, 23.97, 24.06, 22.19, (17.92), 26.68, 24.3, (27.4), 20.7

My only sub20 time was a PLL skip... sigh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2015)

*Round 438 Results*​

memot68	19.32
Berd	19.70
Cubeologist	19.99
Ordway Persyn	20.52
Mike Hughey	21.48
Chenkar	23.17
earth2dan	24.07
pocpoc47	24.49

Congratulations to Berd, who graduates this round!

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 19, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 439th round:

U2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F' D' B' L2 F' D2 R B2 D' L F
U' D2 R U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L F2 D F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D'
U R2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 U2 B L' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2
D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' B L' F R' F' L' F2 R2 U R
D' F2 U' D2 L2 F' R D' B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2
F2 R2 U2 B' R U B L2 D' B' L' D' B2 U' D B2 U R2 L2 F2
B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R D B' U F' U B L D2 B
B2 D F2 U D2 B2 R L2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 R2
L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U L' D2 B R U R U B'
R' L2 U B' L2 D' R D' B2 D R U' B2 U B2 L2 U
U R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L' D U B' L F2 D2 R2
B' R' L2 U' D L' B' R' F2 U2 B D B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2015)

Round 439
22.56
21.59, 21.96, (27.67), 24.28, 20.99, 21.42, 20.86, 25.01, (19.92), 20.66, 23.49, 25.29

Very bad.


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 15, 2015)

Average: 20.48

22.83/(17.92)/18.48/(26.93)/18.57/22.52/20.87/23.20/18.65/18.25/21.18/20.27

Awww so close!


----------



## ESCool (Jan 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 13.98
worst: 21.82

mean of 3
current: 17.26 (σ = 1.92)
best: 16.92 (σ = 2.63)

avg of 5
current: 19.23 (σ = 1.95)
best: 18.18 (σ = 0.75)

avg of 12
current: 18.40 (σ = 1.58)
best: 18.40 (σ = 1.58)

Average: *18.40* (σ = 1.58)
Mean: 18.32

Time List:
1. 17.72 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F' D' B' L2 F' D2 R B2 D' L F 
2. (13.98) U' D2 R U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L F2 D F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D' 
3. 19.05 U R2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 U2 B L' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2 
4. 19.82 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' B L' F R' F' L' F2 R2 U R 
5. 17.78 D' F2 U' D2 L2 F' R D' B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 
6. 18.19 F2 R2 U2 B' R U B L2 D' B' L' D' B2 U' D B2 U R2 L2 F2 
7. 18.45 B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R D B' U F' U B L D2 B 
8. 21.22 B2 D F2 U D2 B2 R L2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 R2 
9. (21.82) L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U L' D2 B R U R U B' 
10. 17.32 R' L2 U B' L2 D' R D' B2 D R U' B2 U B2 L2 U 
11. 15.32 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L' D U B' L F2 D2 R2 
12. 19.15 B' R' L2 U' D L' B' R' F2 U2 B D B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 17, 2015)

Round 439 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 19.44
(17.07), 17.17, 22.92, (22.98), 18.78, 19.35, 18.99, 18.36, 20.80, 18.90, 19.80, 19.31

I'm still so slow.


----------



## ho0chie (Jan 17, 2015)

Round 439
19.94
23.80, 20.91, 17.19, 18.36, 20.15, 19.80, 22.58, 18.08, 17.02, (16.18), 21.48, (30.11)

just scraped that somehow...


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 17, 2015)

Round 439
*22.96*
23.76, (25.91), 25.03, 22.44, 23.00, 23.99, 20.86, (19.52), 24.47, 20.75, 25.38, 19.88

That's a little more like it. I actually got a counting sub20 this round!


----------



## pocpoc47 (Jan 18, 2015)

Mean: 22.80
Average: *22.90*
Best time: 18.33
Median: 24.09
Worst time: 26.36
Standard deviation: 2.81

Best average of 12: *22.90*
1-12 - 18.70 20.65 24.51 25.25 23.67 24.65 19.37 (18.33) 21.33 25.31 (26.36) 25.52

1. 18.70 U2 L2 F2 U F2 U L2 F2 D2 F' D' B' L2 F' D2 R B2 D' L F
2. 20.65 U' D2 R U F2 U' L' B2 L' F L F2 D F2 B2 D' F2 D' R2 D'
3. 24.51 U R2 L2 F2 U' R' B2 U2 B L' F2 D2 F R2 B R2 U2 R2
4. 25.25 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 L' B L' F R' F' L' F2 R2 U R
5. 23.67 D' F2 U' D2 L2 F' R D' B2 U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2
6. 24.65 F2 R2 U2 B' R U B L2 D' B' L' D' B2 U' D B2 U R2 L2 F2
7. 19.37 B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 R D B' U F' U B L D2 B
8. 18.33 B2 D F2 U D2 B2 R L2 U2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 B U2 R2
9. 21.33 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 R' F2 D2 L' U L' D2 B R U R U B'
10. 25.31 R' L2 U B' L2 D' R D' B2 D R U' B2 U B2 L2 U
11. 26.36 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 D F2 U L2 B2 L' D U B' L F2 D2 R2
12. 25.52 B' R' L2 U' D L' B' R' F2 U2 B D B2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 D L2


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 19, 2015)

Round 439
20.66
17.53, (15.35), 20.09, 22.16, (23.97), 20.12, 20.69, 20.67, 20.65, 17.99, 22.98, 23.75

It feels good to be back on the forums. There are so many new people, but so many familiar names too.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2015)

*Round 439 Results*​

sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	19.44
ho0chie	19.94
Chenkar	20.48
Ickathu	20.66
Mike Hughey	22.56
pocpoc47	22.90
earth2dan	22.96

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	18.40

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 22, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 440th round:

L2 U2 F B2 U' L' B U2 L2 F U L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2
B2 D U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U B' U2 F' U L D' F U' L' R' U' F
D2 L2 B' F L2 F2 R2 B' R' U' L B' D' F' R' U' L D B2
B2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 D B' R D' B2 U F2 D2 R B2 D F2
L2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R B R B R B' D' L B R2 F'
U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F L' R' U' R B R' B2 F2 L' U R2
R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B L2 D R2 U R B R F L D R'
L' D2 L R' F2 L D2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U R' F2 D2 R2 D2 U'
U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B' L B2 D' U L' F2 U2 B' R2 D
F2 U2 F U2 F R2 B2 F' D R2 D2 B' R' B R' B D' R' D'
U' B L' D' L2 B' D R' F2 D F' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2
U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' R' F' R2 D F R D' B U' B'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2015)

Round 440
22.03
(30.13), 21.40, 21.27, 21.36, 23.65, 20.14, 21.43, 24.80, 22.84, 21.88, 21.54, (19.02)

Done while listening to 440:
http://peabody.sapp.org/class/dmp2/lab/440/
http://peabody.sapp.org/class/dmp2/lab/440/440-live.mp3


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 20, 2015)

Round 440
19.18
16.82, (23.76), 17.16, 20.68, 20.41, 19.09, 22.36, 20.01, (15.49), 18.79, 20.04, 16.40


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 21, 2015)

Round 440
*24.48*
23.54, 23.02, 24.89, 23.97, (29.61), (18.86), 24.71, 26.8, 24.77, 25.02, 24.71, 23.37

bleh. Just lubed and re-stickered my AoLong. Hopefully post better times next round after I've broken it in more.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 21, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-21
avg of 12: 28.62

Time List:
1. 26.46 L2 U2 F B2 U' L' B U2 L2 F U L2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D R2 
2. 32.33 B2 D U' R2 U2 L2 F2 U B' U2 F' U L D' F U' L' R' U' F 
3. 30.18 D2 L2 B' F L2 F2 R2 B' R' U' L B' D' F' R' U' L D B2 
4. 29.65 B2 U L2 D F2 U2 F2 D B' R D' B2 U F2 D2 R B2 D F2 
5. 27.02 L2 B L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 R B R B R B' D' L B R2 F' 
6. (33.66) U2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 F L' R' U' R B R' B2 F2 L' U R2 
7. 27.21 R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D B L2 D R2 U R B R F L D R' 
8. 28.59 L' D2 L R' F2 L D2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U R' F2 D2 R2 D2 U' 
9. 27.62 U' F2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U L2 B' L B2 D' U L' F2 U2 B' R2 D 
10. (25.60) F2 U2 F U2 F R2 B2 F' D R2 D2 B' R' B R' B D' R' D' 
11. 27.80 U' B L' D' L2 B' D R' F2 D F' R2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 
12. 29.37 U2 F R2 U2 L2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' R' F' R2 D F R D' B U' B'

Meh average, usually do better, I'M BACK!
This is OH btw.


----------



## Chenkar (Jan 22, 2015)

Round 440
Average: 20.4

24.59/17.22/(28.44)/21.83/20.99/(14.23)/20.77/25.57/24.17/20.12/25.75/22.99
I don't like the 10 edge zz eoline cases...


----------



## ho0chie (Jan 22, 2015)

Round 440
21.22
19.35, 19.04, 19.74, 19.11, 18.66, DNF(32.38), 21.95, 18.81, 21.72, 19.35, 19.17, 33.98


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2015)

*Round 440 Results*​

Ickathu	19.18
Chenkar	20.40
ho0chie	21.22
Mike Hughey	22.03
earth2dan	24.48
theROUXbiksCube (OH)	28.62

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - January 26, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 441st round:

U B2 F2 U R2 D U2 R2 D2 B R' B2 R2 F R D U2 L' R' B
D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R B2 R' D2 F' D B2 R' U2 F'
U' L2 U' D F' L' D L F2 U B R2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 L2 B2
U2 L2 D L2 D' L D U2 R' B R' F' D L2 B D F
U2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L D2 F R2 F' U R U2 B' F2
D2 F L2 B F' U2 R2 U2 F R B2 L F2 D' F L' F R B U
B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R B U R' D F2 D R2 D' L'
D2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L D2 B D' U F2 L' B2 R' U2 B' L
B' R' L2 U' B' L' U' D' R' B' R' F2 L U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2
U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F L F R2 B' D R F' L2 R2 B F'
B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F' R' B R D' L B R' U' R'
D' F2 R' L' D' F D2 R2 D F2 R F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 22, 2015)

Round 441
20.67
19.25, 20.79, (17.04), 22.38, 20.05, 22.96, 19.88, 23.23, (23.26), 18.91, 18.72, 20.53

Much better than usual for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 23, 2015)

Round 441 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 21.57
22.34, 22.88, 21.26, 22.07, (23.32), (18.52), 23.28, 23.06, 18.74, 21.19, 20.24, 20.64

Oh yes, I truly suck at turning this thing.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 24, 2015)

Round 441
18.34
(22.17), 14.20, 18.00, 20.60, 21.15, 19.53, 19.67, 17.70, (12.91), 15.46, 16.53, 20.51

This was insane. Crazy lucky on several of those solves. No PBs, but darn close.


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 24, 2015)

Round 441 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 21.67
20.66, 24.93, 24.40, 21.34, 19.32, 22.56, 21.75, 21.18, 19.50, (15.87), 21.03, (25.49)


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 25, 2015)

26.84, 26.38, 26.60, 25.63, 24.37, 22.72, (32.42), 25.14, (22.44), 24.41, 24.75, 23.28→25.01 average of 12 OH
Not too shabby if I do say so myself


----------



## ESCool (Jan 25, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-25
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.05
worst: 22.50

mean of 3
current: 18.48 (σ = 0.72)
best: 17.43 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 5
current: 18.48 (σ = 0.72)
best: 17.80 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 18.46 (σ = 0.91)
best: 18.46 (σ = 0.91)

*Average: 18.46 (σ = 0.91)*
Mean: 18.68

Time List:
1. 19.44 U B2 F2 U R2 D U2 R2 D2 B R' B2 R2 F R D U2 L' R' B 
2. 19.56 D2 L2 F2 U L2 B2 L2 D' R B2 R' D2 F' D B2 R' U2 F' 
3. 17.23 U' L2 U' D F' L' D L F2 U B R2 U2 B2 R2 L D2 L2 B2 
4. 19.52 U2 L2 D L2 D' L D U2 R' B R' F' D L2 B D F 
5. 18.17 U2 B2 D R2 F2 D B2 U' B2 L2 D2 L D2 F R2 F' U R U2 B' F2 
6. 17.32 D2 F L2 B F' U2 R2 U2 F R B2 L F2 D' F L' F R B U 
7. 17.91 B2 R2 D U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 R B U R' D F2 D R2 D' L' 
8. (17.05) D2 R2 F2 U2 L U2 R' B2 L D2 B D' U F2 L' B2 R' U2 B' L 
9. (22.50) B' R' L2 U' B' L' U' D' R' B' R' F2 L U2 R' U2 F2 R' U2 R2 
10. 18.48 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D F L F R2 B' D R F' L2 R2 B F' 
11. 19.21 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F' R' B R D' L B R' U' R' 
12. 17.77 D' F2 R' L' D' F D2 R2 D F2 R F2 D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F'

P.S. I am an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 25, 2015)

Round 441
*23.66*
21.22, 24.93, 23.52, (28.22), 24.62, (20.72), 21.81, 25.21, 21.82, 24.04, 25.66, 23.76

Not one sub 20... sigh.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 26, 2015)

R. #441
*22.76*
25.63, 19.78, 22.54, (18.97), 24.47, 22.01, 24.35, 22.18, 24.03, 20.90, (26.37), 21.70

not good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2015)

*Round 441 Results*​

Ickathu	18.34
Mike Hughey	20.67
sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	21.57
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.67
Ordway Persyn	22.76
earth2dan	23.66
theROUXbiksCube (OH)	25.01

Ickathu is only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	18.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - January 29, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 442nd round:

U' B2 D R2 F L B' L' D' L' D B2 D2 R2 L' D2 R2 B2 R'
U2 F2 D B' R' L2 F' R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 L
D2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 D' L U B' L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2
R' U2 D2 R' F R' B L' D' F R' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B
F2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 L U2 F' R2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2
U' F' U' L' B2 U2 D' F2 R2 F D' L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 B' D2
F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' F U2 B' D' B' D L' F2 L R'
B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L B' F' D' B D2 R' B U L' B2
B D F2 R F U2 F2 L' D' B2 D' B' D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F' U2
U F2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B L B L2 D R2 B' U F
U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D' B R2 B F' R' D' R B2 U' R'
R B D2 F' U2 R2 U' B' D' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2015)

Round 442
22.15
22.84, 24.74, 22.40, 20.26, 25.12, 22.15, 24.15, 19.10, 22.06, (29.09), 18.68, (18.44)

A couple of decent solves at the end kept it from being a total disaster, but still pretty bad. Unlucky scrambles for me - good practice I guess - a nice rehearsal of all my worst OLL and PLL cases.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 26, 2015)

I guess I'm back, seeing as I've switched to roux. 
I'm not actually even sub-25 yet, but I don't think that will take more then a week or two.
*Avg - 24.9*


Spoiler: Times



1. 23.32
2. 24.45
3. (21.66)
4. 24.97
5. 24.15
6. 23.14
7. 24.76 +
8. 23.45
9. 22.26
10. (29.79)
11. 29.77
12. 28.69


Maybe I am sub-25.  PB Ao12


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 26, 2015)

Round 442
17.15
15.69, 15.56, 17.74, (18.67), 17.63, 17.23, (15.44), 18.60, 17.81, 16.14, 18.46, 16.66

Look at that - all times were sub20. I didn't really think I was sub-20 yet, but evidently I am.

@penguinz I use roux too!


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been doing slow walk through solves for a week and it is finally paying off.
avg of 12: 19.53

Time List:
1. 18.92 U' B2 D R2 F L B' L' D' L' D B2 D2 R2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' 
2. 17.73 U2 F2 D B' R' L2 F' R' U F' U2 R2 U2 R L2 F2 R' U2 L 
3. 21.17 D2 L' D' L2 F2 B2 D' L U B' L' B2 L' F2 R' U2 D2 L2 D2 
4. 17.05 R' U2 D2 R' F R' B L' D' F R' D2 R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 B 
5. 18.73 F2 D2 R2 F D2 F2 L U2 F' R2 F' U2 D' R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 
6. 18.23 U' F' U' L' B2 U2 D' F2 R2 F D' L2 B' L2 F D2 R2 B' D2 
7. 24.04 F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R' B2 R2 D2 U' F U2 B' D' B' D L' F2 L R' 
8. 21.82 B2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L B' F' D' B D2 R' B U L' B2 
9. (15.73) B D F2 R F U2 F2 L' D' B2 D' B' D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F' U2 
10. 20.22 U F2 U' B2 U' F2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B L B L2 D R2 B' U F 
11. (27.82) U2 R B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R D' B R2 B F' R' D' R B2 U' R' 
12. 17.42 R B D2 F' U2 R2 U' B' D' R' U2 D2 F2 R2 B R2 B U2 R2


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ickathu said:


> Round 442
> 17.15
> 15.69, 15.56, 17.74, (18.67), 17.63, 17.23, (15.44), 18.60, 17.81, 16.14, 18.46, 16.66
> 
> ...



Awesome! How long have you been doing it?


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 27, 2015)

Best: 00:11.62
Worst:00:16.96
*Average of 12: 00:14.20*
12: 00:11.62
11: 00:12.09
10: 00:12.35
9: 00:14.28
8: 00:16.95
7: 00:14.75
6: 00:14.51
5: 00:15.74
4: 00:14.58
3: 00:14.36
2: 00:14.10
1: 00:15.06

Yessss!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 27, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Awesome! How long have you been doing it?



YAYAYAYAYA MOAR ROUXERS


----------



## cowabunga (Jan 27, 2015)

Round 442 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 20.68
21.04, 23.68, 20.88, 23.20, 19.12, 19.00, 20.14, 17.91, 21.54, (15.55), 20.28, (24.17)


----------



## ho0chie (Jan 27, 2015)

Round 442
20.33
(22.56), 20.02, (17.95), 21.67, 20.76, 18.89, 20.97, 18.80, 21.57, 19.09, 21.18, 20.30


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 28, 2015)

penguinz7 said:


> Awesome! How long have you been doing it?



A loooong time. I've been cubing off and on for at least 5 years (though I think it has been closer to 8). I've been a speedcuber pretty much since the beginning. I started with CFOP though, and I switched to Roux about 2.5 years ago (I think).

I just improve really slowly  Except at pyraminx. But my improvement with pyraminx could be because I've successfully done the 10,000 solve marathon on two occasions. So...I do a lot of pyraminx. (I think I got my first pyra May 2011, was averaging about 18 seconds with it in Sept-Nov 2011, 12 in Jan2012, 10 in May, 8 in August (first 10k solve marathon), 5 in Nov/Dec 2013 (second marathon), and about 5 now (I took a break and had to regain my speed))
That was probably broken down a lot more than you wanted


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 28, 2015)

Round 442
*24.16*
(29.84), 23.47, 24.14, 24.74, 22.77, 24.32, 23.28, 23.83, (22.08), 25.35, 25.4, 24.33

Just, not feelin it today.


----------



## memot68 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Round 442*
1-17.91 
2-20.07 
3-19.87
4-20.42
5-20.07 
6-18.97 
7-17.91 
8-16.75 
9-19.52 
10-23.14 
11-17.01 
12-19.59
Ao12:19.13


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2015)

*Round 442 Results*​

Ickathu	17.15
memot68	19.13
Cubeologist	19.53
ho0chie	20.33
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.68
Mike Hughey	22.15
earth2dan	24.16
penguinz7 (Roux)	24.9

Congratulations to Ickathu, who graduates this round!

memot68 and Cubeologist are only one round away from graduating - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Gallifrey	14.20

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 2, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 443rd round:

U2 L' B D' R2 U' B U D2 F R F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2
D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F U' R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 U' L'
L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B2 F' R U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' L U'
R2 U' F' B' L2 D R' U2 L' F U' F' L2 F' D2 B'
B' L2 B2 R' L B' R2 D B D R2 L B2 D2 B2 R U2 L'
F2 L2 B D2 B L2 R2 B' F2 R U2 L2 D L' B D B R
F2 U F R' B' L U F' U' D' R' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R'
F2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 D U' R D2 L F' D' R2 F U2 L'
R D F2 R F B' L F2 D2 R' B L2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 F2
L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D F2 D R' D' U' F2
U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 B R' D' B2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2
D U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 R U2 L' R2 D' B' U' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2015)

Round 443
23.54
21.24, 22.70, 27.98, (19.84), 25.29, 22.74, 26.44, (31.27), 20.48, 25.30, 22.32, 20.90

So bad; I don't know why.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 29, 2015)

(19.45), 25.61, 23.62, 19.68, 21.17, 23.44, 25.68, (31.98), 27.79, 25.00, 22.80, 27.34» 24.21


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 30, 2015)

Round 443 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 19.48
(22.18), 18.44, 20.77, 21.51, 18.36, (16.43), 19.90, 17.82, 18.59, 20.88, 20.87, 17.70

Well, that's a little more like it. Still sucks compared to my normal 3x3 times though.


----------



## Cubeologist (Jan 30, 2015)

avg of 12: *19.24*!!!!

Time List:
1. 20.25 U2 L' B D' R2 U' B U D2 F R F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 
2. 18.58 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F U' R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 U' L' 
3. 17.81 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B2 F' R U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' L U' 
4. 16.45 R2 U' F' B' L2 D R' U2 L' F U' F' L2 F' D2 B' 
5. 18.58 B' L2 B2 R' L B' R2 D B D R2 L B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' 
6. 19.44 F2 L2 B D2 B L2 R2 B' F2 R U2 L2 D L' B D B R 
7. 23.62 F2 U F R' B' L U F' U' D' R' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' 
8. 18.80 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 D U' R D2 L F' D' R2 F U2 L' 
9. 18.65 R D F2 R F B' L F2 D2 R' B L2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
10. (23.85) L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D F2 D R' D' U' F2 
11. 20.17 U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 B R' D' B2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 
12. (16.30) D U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 R U2 L' R2 D' B' U' F'


----------



## ESCool (Jan 30, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-1-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.195
worst: 25.386

mean of 3
current: 19.648 (σ = 2.76)
best: 17.561 (σ = 1.21)

avg of 5
current: 20.348 (σ = 1.88)
best: 17.886 (σ = 0.99)

avg of 12
current: 19.016 (σ = 1.64)
best: 19.016 (σ = 1.64)

*Average: 19.016 (σ = 1.64)*
Mean: 19.312

Time List:
1. 20.023 U2 L' B D' R2 U' B U D2 F R F R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 
2. 18.502 D2 L2 U' R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F U' R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 U' L' 
3. (16.195) L2 D' F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' B2 F' R U2 L' B2 U2 B2 F' L U' 
4. 17.986 R2 U' F' B' L2 D R' U2 L' F U' F' L2 F' D2 B' 
5. 19.927 B' L2 B2 R' L B' R2 D B D R2 L B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' 
6. 18.817 F2 L2 B D2 B L2 R2 B' F2 R U2 L2 D L' B D B R 
7. 16.854 F2 U F R' B' L U F' U' D' R' F2 L' U2 B2 U2 L' F2 R' 
8. 19.110 F2 D2 L2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 D U' R D2 L F' D' R2 F U2 L' 
9. (25.386) R D F2 R F B' L F2 D2 R' B L2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 
10. 17.011 L2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 B' R2 F D2 L2 D F2 D R' D' U' F2 
11. 22.514 U2 L2 F2 U2 R F2 B R' D' B2 L' B' D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 
12. 19.419 D U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' F2 D' B2 R U2 L' R2 D' B' U' F'

Aww.. Average of 19.. I started doing good, until around the eighth solve, then I just did bad... 

PS I am an alumni


----------



## Berd (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey Mike, I run the faster race to n thread, but not a lot of people go and participate. So I was wondering - should I make a race to sub 15 thread that anyone that graduates here can move to? I really like threads like this that have 1 goal rather than all kinds of times. I would be more than happy to run a race to sub 15 thread.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Feb 1, 2015)

solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.33
worst: 24.48

mean of 3
current: 22.50 (σ = 1.83)
best: 18.68 (σ = 2.09)

avg of 5
current: 20.97 (σ = 1.12)
best: 19.35 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: 20.47 (σ = 2.02)
best: 20.47 (σ = 2.02)

Average: 20.47 (σ = 2.02)
Mean: 20.46

Time List:
1. 16.33 
2. 20.08 
3. 22.82 
4. 23.39 
5. 18.70 
6. 16.59 
7. 20.76 
8. 19.43 
9. 19.91 
10. 22.15 
11. 20.87 
12. 24.48 
Do you guys know how to transfer the scrambles from here to cs timer? Thanks!


----------



## IanTheCuber (Feb 2, 2015)

20.55, 22.46, 20.49, 21.40, 23.62, (23.90), (17.27), 23.61, 20.02+, 18.86, 21.62, 18.85

Average: 21.15

This average was absolutely horrendous. No idea why, because I was consistently getting 18 second solves before this average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Hey Mike, I run the faster race to n thread, but not a lot of people go and participate. So I was wondering - should I make a race to sub 15 thread that anyone that graduates here can move to? I really like threads like this that have 1 goal rather than all kinds of times. I would be more than happy to run a race to sub 15 thread.



I'm totally fine with this if you would like to do it. Please feel free. The biggest challenge in running one of these competitions is to keep it going long enough for it to become established. If you're consistent with it, I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated and very helpful. So just make it a point to keep up with it, and good luck!


----------



## memot68 (Feb 2, 2015)

18.93, 18.50, 20.16, 19.38, 17.90, 18.87, 21.98, 22.94, 19.28, 18.80, 20.10, 18.28
Ao12:19.43
*Round 443 *
I was tired


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2015)

*Round 443 Results*​

Cubeologist	19.24
memot68	19.43
sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	19.48
ThatOneGuy	20.47
IanTheCuber	21.15
Mike Hughey	23.54
theROUXbiksCube	24.21

Congratulations to Cubeologist and memot68, who graduate this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	19.02

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 5, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 444th round:

L U' R F2 U2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2
R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L B D R F R' D U2 F2 L U
U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B U' L F2 D R' D' U B' R2
D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B F' U B F2 R2 D2 R D' R' B D' R
F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R D' L' R F2 L' D B' F R' D2
D2 B' L' B' L' U' L' D B' R2 D B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L'
D F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 R U' L2 U' L B' F2 U L2 D L2
B R2 B L' B' D' F' U D2 L D R2 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2
R D R U2 R U2 B U2 L F B2 R' B2 R2 L F2 U2 D2 B2
U2 B2 L' R' F2 L B2 L' F D F D2 U F' R' U2 L2 D' F'
L2 F2 U F2 D U R2 U' R2 F2 R' B' D' B U' R2 U B' R' D2
D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R U2 F2 R F R' U2 B' D' L2 F' D L B D2


----------



## memot68 (Feb 2, 2015)

hey I'm graduated what i will do


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 2, 2015)

Round 444
19.81!!!
18.04, 19.66, 20.74, (14.92), 20.73, 20.58, 18.85, 19.02, 20.33, (21.27), 20.74, 19.44

Wow, it's been ages since I've had a sub-20 Ao12. A few very lucky solves right when I needed them. And that 14.92 was just too much!



memot68 said:


> hey I'm graduated what i will do


Perhaps Berd will get his sub-15 thread going. Or if not, join his other thread. Congratulations again!


----------



## memot68 (Feb 2, 2015)

Is that link. I can't find sub15 thread


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

memot68 said:


> Is that link. I can't find sub15 thread



1 second, Its coming.



Spoiler



I know what you were thinking...


----------



## memot68 (Feb 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> 1 second, Its coming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



are you troll? 
I really couldn't find.


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2015)

memot68 said:


> are you troll?
> I really couldn't find.



Its up now:

https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51605-Racing-to-sub-15&p=1056796#post1056796


----------



## ESCool (Feb 3, 2015)

Congrats Cubeologist! You're Sub-20 now (well I guess you already were… But now you graduated!!!) well I guess it's good timing when you stopped the series


----------



## ESCool (Feb 3, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.56
worst: 20.75

mean of 3
current: 17.44 (σ = 1.07)
best: 15.82 (σ = 2.14)

avg of 5
current: 17.44 (σ = 1.07)
best: 16.45 (σ = 1.84)

avg of 12
current: 17.35 (σ = 1.79)
best: 17.35 (σ = 1.79)

*Average: 17.35 (σ = 1.79)*
Mean: 17.40

Time List:
1. 14.57 L U' R F2 U2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 
2. 19.37 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L B D R F R' D U2 F2 L U 
3. 18.52 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B U' L F2 D R' D' U B' R2 
4. 19.38 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B F' U B F2 R2 D2 R D' R' B D' R 
5. 16.45 F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R D' L' R F2 L' D B' F R' D2 
6. (20.75) D2 B' L' B' L' U' L' D B' R2 D B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' 
7. (14.56) D F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 R U' L2 U' L B' F2 U L2 D L2 
8. 18.29 B R2 B L' B' D' F' U D2 L D R2 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 
9. 14.62 R D R U2 R U2 B U2 L F B2 R' B2 R2 L F2 U2 D2 B2 
10. 17.82 U2 B2 L' R' F2 L B2 L' F D F D2 U F' R' U2 L2 D' F' 
11. 18.26 L2 F2 U F2 D U R2 U' R2 F2 R' B' D' B U' R2 U B' R' D2 
12. 16.23 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R U2 F2 R F R' U2 B' D' L2 F' D L B D2


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 3, 2015)

*19.91 Ao12, 19.99 Mean*

Session
time	ao5	ao12
1	22.99	-	-
2	17.90	-	-
3	19.99	-	-
4	20.45	-	-
5	19.35	19.93	-
6	21.89	19.93	-
7	19.00	19.93	-
8	20.05	19.95	-
9	17.76	19.47	-
10	19.18	19.41	-
11	19.97	19.38	-
12	21.35	19.73	19.91
solve: 12/12
mean: 19.99

*Ao12 - 19.91


Lol 0.01 from sub 20 (mean)
God likes me. 
10~12 were so hard.*


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 3, 2015)

Round 444 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.10
21.78, 17.99, 22.37, 20.59, (14.63), 20.00, (25.34), 21.40, 19.93, 21.77, 22.11, 23.05


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 3, 2015)

OH
Ao12-24.72


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2015)

ESCool said:


> Congrats Cubeologist! You're Sub-20 now (well I guess you already were… But now you graduated!!!) well I guess it's good timing when you stopped the series



Thank you! I took long enough haha. But I am probably still going to hang around for a while as an alumnus.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 4, 2015)

Maybe I should have been held back..

avg of 12: 20.84

Time List:
1. 19.30 L U' R F2 U2 R' D2 F U2 L' F' R2 F2 U' F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 
2. 21.23 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R' D2 L' B2 L B D R F R' D U2 F2 L U 
3. (25.91) U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D2 U' R2 B U' L F2 D R' D' U B' R2 
4. 19.68 D2 L2 D2 U2 B' L2 B F' U B F2 R2 D2 R D' R' B D' R 
5. (18.17) F2 D2 B2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R D' L' R F2 L' D B' F R' D2 
6. 23.76 D2 B' L' B' L' U' L' D B' R2 D B2 R' U2 L2 B2 R2 F2 L' 
7. 20.82 D F2 L2 F2 U R2 B2 U F2 R U' L2 U' L B' F2 U L2 D L2 
8. 19.97 B R2 B L' B' D' F' U D2 L D R2 U' D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 
9. 21.74 R D R U2 R U2 B U2 L F B2 R' B2 R2 L F2 U2 D2 B2 
10. 19.91 U2 B2 L' R' F2 L B2 L' F D F D2 U F' R' U2 L2 D' F' 
11. 21.83 L2 F2 U F2 D U R2 U' R2 F2 R' B' D' B U' R2 U B' R' D2 
12. 20.20 D2 B2 R' B2 L2 R U2 F2 R F R' U2 B' D' L2 F' D L B D2


----------



## Berd (Feb 4, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Maybe I should have been held back..
> 
> avg of 12: 20.84
> 
> ...



Feel free to join the new 'Race to sub 15' thread I've been running!


----------



## xchippy (Feb 5, 2015)

Round 444
*Avg of 12: 20.59*
Times: 21.00, (16.63), 22.44, 20.11, (24.63), 19.17, 19.82, 21.73, 18.32, 23.44, 20.53, 19.31


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow. You guys are fast.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2015)

*Round 444 Results*​

Mike Hughey	19.81
Seanliu	19.91
xchippy	20.59
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.10
theROUXbiksCube (OH)	24.72

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	17.35
Cubeologist	20.84

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 9, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 445th round:

L D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' D B L' F' U F2
L F2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 D F2 D2 B' R U' L' U' F U R2
R2 F2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F' L' U R' U2 B R F2 D
D' R U' B2 L' F' U2 R' D B U2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2
D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 L D2 R F2 R2 U2 B
B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B U L' R F2 D L2 D F U' L2 R
F2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' D F2 L' R2 B' U2 F' R B U F
B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F U R2 F' L R2 U2 B R'
U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U B L B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 L2
L' R U2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' R' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F' D' R2 U'
D2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R' B' R2 U B F' U L2
U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 L' U R2 U B2 L2 R U2 B' R' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 5, 2015)

Round 445
21.66
20.78, 23.86, 19.47, 19.25, 19.67, 22.03, (27.42), (18.93), 25.65, 19.60, 21.50, 24.82

Awful. The good new is: this now seems awful to me; only a few weeks ago it seemed pretty good. And at least 5 of the 12 solves were sub-20.

I've been solidifying my OLLs. I am pretty solid on all of them now. (That's about the fifth time I've forgotten some of my OLLs, and then relearned them all.) And unlike before, now I actually have them all stored in a file, so I can remember them again if I forget them this time. I really think that's going to help.

(Kept going, and got a 21.25 average of 50, with a couple of running averages 10/12 sub-20 in there. I'm getting better!)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Feb 6, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.43
worst: 25.18

mean of 3
current: 22.89 (σ = 2.95)
best: 19.08 (σ = 1.67)

avg of 5
current: 22.42 (σ = 1.46)
best: 20.22 (σ = 1.04)

avg of 12
current: 21.34 (σ = 1.55)
best: 21.34 (σ = 1.55)

Average: 21.34 (σ = 1.55)
Mean: 21.33

Time List:
1. 20.99 21.44 20.86 20.78 19.02 17.43 23.47 21.01 22.33 19.55 25.18 23.93 
My times just fell apart after my best solve.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 6, 2015)

Round 445 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 19.72
20.12, 18.42, 20.52, (18.30), 21.49, 20.65, 18.62, (21.70), 19.72, 19.53, 18.33, 19.76

That was so close...


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 6, 2015)

Round 445 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.06
19.03, 19.94, 22.01, 23.79, 23.64, 21.55, 22.82, 20.41, (18.48), (23.91),18.89, 18.55


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 7, 2015)

R.#445
ao12: *20.38*
19.81, 19.87, 20.93, 21.92, 20.32, (23.99), (17.76), 22.26, 20.29, 20.60, 18.88, 18.88


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 8, 2015)

A 25 and a 26....

avg of 12: 19.24

Time List:
1. 17.32 L D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 U2 L2 B D2 F' D B L' F' U F2 
2. 19.36 L F2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 D F2 D2 B' R U' L' U' F U R2 
3. 16.02 R2 F2 D U B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 U' B F' L' U R' U2 B R F2 D 
4. 17.01 D' R U' B2 L' F' U2 R' D B U2 D L2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 
5. 25.47 D2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 L' U2 B2 U' F' D2 U2 L D2 R F2 R2 U2 B 
6. 21.06 B2 F2 L2 B2 D' L2 U B U L' R F2 D L2 D F U' L2 R 
7. 20.11+ F2 L2 U2 L' R2 F2 U2 L' D F2 L' R2 B' U2 F' R B U F 
8. (26.21) B2 R' B2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D F U R2 F' L R2 U2 B R' 
9. 19.36 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 D F2 U B L B2 R' U2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 L2 
10. (15.51) L' R U2 R F2 U2 R2 D2 R' F' R' F2 U' R2 D' B2 F' D' R2 U' 
11. 17.33 D2 B2 F R2 D2 F' D2 U2 F2 D' R' B' R2 U B F' U L2 
12. 19.40 U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 U2 L2 B2 L' U R2 U B2 L2 R U2 B' R' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 8, 2015)

round 445

33.23, 21.50, 30.24, 21.49, 21.42, 19.14, 20.83+, 22.61, 33.01, 20.29, 21.60, 23.04

ao12 = 23.60


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2015)

*Round 445 Results*​

sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	19.72
Ordway Persyn	20.38
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.06
ThatOneGuy	21.34
Mike Hughey	21.66
pyr14	23.60

sneaklyfox is only one round away from graduating with 3x3 on 4x4 - good luck next round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Cubeologist	19.24

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 12, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 446th round:

D2 R U2 D B D L' U B L' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 F2
U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F R' U' B' L' B R2 D B' F' R
L' B' L' F R2 L2 F' R' D L U2 D2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 L F2 D2
U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 R' D' R' B' R2 F U' R F' D2
U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U B U L' F D2 R' B' L' F L2 B R'
F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L R2 B' L2 F' L' R D B' R B2
D2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' B D' F L2 F U R2 U'
U F' B' L2 D' F' U B D2 F' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2
L2 B D2 R B D' B2 D' B U F L U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2
U R U L' D' R' L' B R2 L F U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2
B2 U2 R F2 D2 L D2 R B' D' F2 U R' B2 R B2 L2 F U2
B' F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D' L2 R2 B' R' U L' B' R' U R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 9, 2015)

Round 446
20.59
17.11, 18.65, 18.89, (15.26), 21.95, 19.02, (25.11), 22.73, 24.08, 22.13, 23.62, 17.76

First half was amazing. Then I got nervous and choked.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 9, 2015)

Round 446 (3x3 on 4x4)
Average: 17.91
18.45, 15.84, 18.57, 18.91, (15.20), 18.86, 18.76, 18.17, (21.34), 16.36, 16.28, 18.88

Wow, a clear graduating average.


----------



## ESCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.932
worst: 21.244

mean of 3
current: 18.545 (σ = 2.40)
best: 16.239 (σ = 1.67)

avg of 5
current: 18.000 (σ = 0.63)
best: 16.814 (σ = 1.23)

avg of 12
current: 17.664 (σ = 1.23)
best: 17.664 (σ = 1.23)

*Average: 17.664 (σ = 1.23)*
Mean: 17.735

Time List:
1. 17.196 D2 R U2 D B D L' U B L' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 F2 
2. (14.932) U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F R' U' B' L' B R2 D B' F' R 
3. 18.119 L' B' L' F R2 L2 F' R' D L U2 D2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 
4. 15.667 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 R' D' R' B' R2 F U' R F' D2 
5. 18.324 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U B U L' F D2 R' B' L' F L2 B R' 
6. 16.657 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L R2 B' L2 F' L' R D B' R B2 
7. 20.027 D2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' B D' F L2 F U R2 U' 
8. 18.714 U F' B' L2 D' F' U B D2 F' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 
9. 17.544 L2 B D2 R B D' B2 D' B U F L U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 
10. (21.244) U R U L' D' R' L' B R2 L F U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 
11. 17.741 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L D2 R B' D' F2 U R' B2 R B2 L2 F U2 
12. 16.649 B' F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D' L2 R2 B' R' U L' B' R' U R

Well, My Ao5 on this started at 16, and slowly went higher to 18...


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 10, 2015)

only 3 sup 20s!
avg of 12: 18.85

Time List:
1. 15.94 D2 R U2 D B D L' U B L' U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F2 B' D2 F2 
2. 17.08 U B2 F2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 D B2 F R' U' B' L' B R2 D B' F' R 
3. (22.56) L' B' L' F R2 L2 F' R' D L U2 D2 L' U2 D2 R' F2 L F2 D2 
4. 17.39 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 R' D' R' B' R2 F U' R F' D2 
5. 22.55 U2 B2 U' R2 D' R2 U B U L' F D2 R' B' L' F L2 B R' 
6. (15.91) F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' L R2 B' L2 F' L' R D B' R B2 
7. 21.89 D2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R' B D' F L2 F U R2 U' 
8. 18.18 U F' B' L2 D' F' U B D2 F' R' U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 
9. 20.05 L2 B D2 R B D' B2 D' B U F L U2 B2 L' F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 
10. 18.74 U R U L' D' R' L' B R2 L F U2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 D B2 
11. 18.07 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L D2 R B' D' F2 U R' B2 R B2 L2 F U2 
12. 18.65 B' F' D2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D' L2 R2 B' R' U L' B' R' U R


----------



## ESCool (Feb 10, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> only 3 sup 20s!



Only three sub 20s, or three above 20?...


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 10, 2015)

ESCool said:


> Only three sub 20s, or three above 20?...



I may be mistaken, but I think that sub means under and sup implies over.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 10, 2015)

Round 446
*24.14*
(26.05), 25.96, 25.01, 22.15, 25.40, 22.85, (20.36), 23.51, 22.77, 24.65, 23.73, 25.40

Got the flu and missed a few rounds, but I'm back. No sub 20's again this round...


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 10, 2015)

Round 446 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.09
22.79, 22.96, 21.70, 19.19, 20.69, (17.56), 20.48, 24.29, (24.42), 19.91, 19.95, 18.89


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2015)

*Round 446 Results*​

sneaklyfox (3x3 on 4x4)	17.91
Mike Hughey	20.59
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.09
earth2dan	24.14

Congratulations to sneaklyfox, who graduates with 3x3 on 4x4 this round!

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	17.66
Cubeologist	18.85

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 16, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 447th round:

F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R D' U2 L2 R' B' L2 F D' F
R2 F2 B' R2 D L' F' L2 U2 B' L' B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2
U F2 U B' R' B2 L D' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2
L D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' D F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2
D' L' U B' D2 R' F' D' F R D R2 U2 L' F2 B2 R U2 F2 L
F2 L F2 U2 F2 L U2 R U2 L2 U B U' B2 R' B R2 D U2 B
R' F' U' F' R' B2 R D L F' U D2 B2 R B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2
B' U2 L' B' U L F' D' F2 L' F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F D2
D L' B2 L U' R2 L F D2 B U F2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U'
B L' D R' L D F' L U F' B R' F2 R' L' D2 R2 L D2
D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L U2 B' L' D' L' R' D' R2 U2 R2 U'
R U F' R' U2 L2 D F2 B L2 D F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 12, 2015)

Round 447
20.73
(24.88), 19.40, 20.94, 19.84, 22.79, 23.00, 19.58, 21.00, 20.56, (19.38), 20.18, 20.02

Well, I feel like I'm finally starting to get fairly consistently sub-21, anyway. That's definite improvement for me. It's amazing how far that feels from sub-20, though.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 13, 2015)

R.#447
*20.85*
21.24, (17.57), 20.90, (23.97), 21.97, 20.77, 22.48, 17.91, 20.43, 22.76, 19.27, 20.80

There were many tiny mistakes. at least it was sub 21


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 13, 2015)

Round 447
*24.02*
(28.25), 23.85, 24.54, 25.15, 24.92, 24.78, 24.37, (19.29), 22.35, 21.98, 24.49, 23.77

I haven't been practicing much lately, and it shows.


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 14, 2015)

18.19, 26.69, 20.69, 28.64, 21.20, 29.15, 36.72, 22.27, 26.30, 24.90, 19.20, 18.32

ao12 = 23.74


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 15, 2015)

Round 447 (3x3 on 4x4)
22.07
19.21, 22.04, (25.07), 23.55, (15.29), 21.07, 22.04, 24.53, 19.65, 21.85, 21.89, 24.83

Disappointed...


----------



## ESCool (Feb 16, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> I may be mistaken, but I think that sub means under and sup implies over.



Oh, sorry, I was assuming it was a typo. Apparently super is opposite of sub, but idk... I guess you used sup as a shortened version of super


----------



## ESCool (Feb 16, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-15
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.458
worst: 22.153

mean of 3
current: 16.724 (σ = 1.97)
best: 16.724 (σ = 1.97)

avg of 5
current: 18.504 (σ = 1.12)
best: 17.186 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 12
current: 17.967 (σ = 1.54)
best: 17.967 (σ = 1.54)

*Average: 17.967 (σ = 1.54)*
Mean: 18.023

Time List:
1. 18.147 F2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' B2 D F2 R D' U2 L2 R' B' L2 F D' F 
2. 18.314 R2 F2 B' R2 D L' F' L2 U2 B' L' B2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 
3. 16.458 U F2 U B' R' B2 L D' R' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U' B2 
4. 18.000 L D2 R2 B2 L2 U' F' D F2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 
5. 17.100 D' L' U B' D2 R' F' D' F R D R2 U2 L' F2 B2 R U2 F2 L 
6. 15.359 F2 L F2 U2 F2 L U2 R U2 L2 U B U' B2 R' B R2 D U2 B 
7. 20.781 R' F' U' F' R' B2 R D L F' U D2 B2 R B2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 
8. 19.796 B' U2 L' B' U L F' D' F2 L' F2 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F D2 
9. (22.153) D L' B2 L U' R2 L F D2 B U F2 B2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' 
10. (14.458) B L' D R' L D F' L U F' B R' F2 R' L' D2 R2 L D2 
11. 17.759 D' F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L U2 B' L' D' L' R' D' R2 U2 R2 U' 
12. 17.956 R U F' R' U2 L2 D F2 B L2 D F2 L' U2 R' F2 U2 L

kind of a bad average, but I guess not horrible for me


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2015)

*Round 447 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.73
Ordway Persyn	20.85
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	22.07
pyr14	23.74
earth2dan	24.02

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	17.97

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 19, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 448th round:

R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F U' L2 B D' F' D' B2 R' D' U2
B2 R2 D2 F2 R D' F2 R B D' F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' B2 U2 D2
D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D' U R D U2 B D2 B
B R' D' R B' R' L F2 R' F' U' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2
B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' U' F U2 L B2 F L D' R'
B' R' U' L2 D' R' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 F2 R L' B2 R
B2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 F D L' D F U' B2 R' F' D2 B
L B2 U B' R' B' D B2 R2 L' U' B' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2
D2 R' U2 R' F2 L U2 L' D U' R2 B2 L' R2 B L U L2 R2
R' U F' U' R' B' U' B D' R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 L2
R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' B L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 R D' R2 U'
D L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' B F2 D2 F' U L R U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 16, 2015)

Round 448
21.29
20.93, 17.81, 17.48, 23.13, 23.14, 23.08, 22.11, (16.49), 21.96, 19.79, 23.48, (25.75)

Truly awful.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 16, 2015)

Round 448
*22.87*

25.47, 21.65, (30.12), (18.17), 25.53, 23.35, 20.89, 19.26, 23.56, 23.34, 24.54, 21.10

All over the map with this round, but better overall than the last few rounds so I'm happy with it.


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 18, 2015)

Round 448:
*11.94*
11.21, 12.54, 11.99, 12.78, 13.20, (15.95), 11.42, 11.38, 10.91, (10.66), 11.38, 12.59

Mike, why do you still have not reached the sub-20 avg? ;(


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 18, 2015)

Round 448 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.61
21.60, 22.25, 21.59, (23.55), (17.55), 19.82, 19.69, 22.03, 20.08, 20.04, 18.61, 20.39

Nikolay, why do you still have not become an adult?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2015)

ONikolay said:


> Mike, why do you still have not reached the sub-20 avg? ;(



I don't know. Admittedly, I haven't worked ultra-hard at it, but I have put more effort in than most people seem to do in order to get there. I have put more effort into it than I have into most other non-BLD events, and yet I seem to be disproportionately bad at 3x3x3. (Well, I'm about as bad at 2x2x2 as well. And skewb.)

The good news is that I've been suddenly getting noticeably better. Starting just a few weeks ago, I've been getting at least one running average 10/12 on almost any day I do at least 50 solves. My overall average seems to be around 21.0 now, where it was more like 22.0 a month ago. But I'm not sure this isn't just another plateau.


----------



## ESCool (Feb 18, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-18
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 14.847
worst: 19.030

mean of 3
current: 17.058 (σ = 1.95)
best: 15.736 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 17.209 (σ = 0.47)
best: 16.039 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 16.923 (σ = 1.22)
best: 16.923 (σ = 1.22)

*Average: 16.923 (σ = 1.22)*
Mean: 16.926

Time List:
1. 18.372 R2 U2 B' L2 B L2 F' L2 D2 F U' L2 B D' F' D' B2 R' D' U2 
2. 16.985 B2 R2 D2 F2 R D' F2 R B D' F' R2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' B2 U2 D2 
3. 16.922 D2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R B D' U R D U2 B D2 B 
4. 15.757 B R' D' R B' R' L F2 R' F' U' B2 L2 F2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2 
5. (19.030) B' U2 R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U' L' U' F U2 L B2 F L D' R' 
6. 15.632 B' R' U' L2 D' R' U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' D2 F2 R L' B2 R 
7. (14.847) B2 U2 R2 D2 B' F' D2 F D L' D F U' B2 R' F' D2 B 
8. 16.728 L B2 U B' R' B' D B2 R2 L' U' B' L2 F' U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 
9. 17.661 D2 R' U2 R' F2 L U2 L' D U' R2 B2 L' R2 B L U L2 R2 
10. 18.915 R' U F' U' R' B' U' B D' R D2 F2 U2 F2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 L2 
11. 17.239 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' B L2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 R D' R2 U' 
12. 15.019 D L2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 R' B F2 D2 F' U L R U'

Yay! I did good


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2015)

Unrelated to the race itself (but related to my response to ONikolay), I just had my best ever average of 50: 20.29. (there were 15 10/12 sub-20 RA's)


Spoiler



Statistics for 02-18-2015 15:38:47

Cubes Solved: 50/50
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.29
Standard Deviation: 2.55
Best Time: 14.77
Worst Time: 27.47
Individual Times:
1.	25.30	U F L' U L2 F2 R' U' L U R U' B2 U' R2 U2 D R2 B2 U2
2.	18.98	F R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 B U R2 D' L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U
3.	17.05	R' D B2 R2 L' F' D L' U F' D2 F2 L2 U2 D R2 U' D2 F2 R2
4.	20.80	B R F' R' F2 U' L' F L F2 B2 L2 U D F2 U L2 U2 B2
5.	22.50	U F R F D' L U2 R' B R F' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 L2
6.	19.27	B R' U L F' B' L2 U2 L' B R' B2 R2 D R2 B2 U2 D B2 U B2
7.	23.71	D2 R' F R D F' R U D' B R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U' F2
8.	22.23	R2 B R B2 U L F2 L' U F B2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 U L2
9.	21.05	R U2 F U L U2 D2 F' L2 F' L2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 L2 U' F2
10.	20.25	L' U' D' R' U' F U' B' U' R F' U2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U
11.	20.68	U2 R' F2 B2 U' F R' B2 U2 D' R' F2 U2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R2
12.	21.21	U2 R L U2 D' L2 U2 B R' U L' F2 B2 U F2 B2 U' R2 F2 D'
13.	17.82	R2 L' D' R L2 U' B' R D L F2 R2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2
14.	17.20	U F' R2 U2 L D F' B' U R D B' D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U'
15.	21.92	D2 L F L2 U D F' R2 F B2 U B2 U D F2 L2 D' F2 D2
16.	18.86	B L2 U R' F2 R2 U L F R' F2 U B2 U B2 U F2 B2 L2 D2
17.	20.23	U' F2 L' F L' D' R' F2 U2 B L F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 D
18.	18.94	B2 U' L2 B' D B L' F' R F U F2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U R2
19.	24.25	B2 L B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' R' F' B2 R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U R2 B2
20.	20.16	L B2 D R' B2 R B' U2 R' L' F L2 U2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' R2 D
21.	19.08	F2 U' B' U L B R F' U2 D' L' U L2 U2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2
22.	17.89	F' R2 B D2 B' U2 B' R D' B' R' B2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U'
23.	18.40	U D B' U2 L' F D B R B' R B' U F2 D' F2 R2 U' D' L2 U
24.	21.12	U2 D' L2 B' U2 L' F L2 D' F' R' U L2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 B2 D' R2
25.	21.55	U2 D' R' U2 F' L2 D2 F' B L F U F2 U L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2
26.	22.95	U2 B U2 B L' B U2 L2 U2 R B U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 B2 D'
27.	24.20	R F2 L' B2 D2 R2 F' U' R D' F L' B2 R2 D' B2 R2 U F2 L2 U
28.	18.11	F2 R' B' R' L' D' F B2 D2 F' L U2 L2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 U2
29.	18.04	U' L' U F L' U' L B2 U F' U D2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D' L2
30.	19.69	R2 U' L' D R2 D F' D R F U' R2 F2 B2 D R2 L2 U2 F2
31.	19.97	R2 B' L' B' U B' R' U2 D B' L' U2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 F2 U B2
32.	21.48	U2 F2 B' R2 U F2 L F B D' R' D' F2 B2 D B2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2
33.	23.76	D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 U' B' D R2 B' R2 D R2 D L2 U F2 L2 U F2
34.	27.47	U2 R F' L' U2 D' B' D B2 D2 B' U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 R2 L2
35.	19.84	B2 D F R B' D' L' F2 R' B2 U' B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2
36.	16.08	R B2 D' F2 B' R2 L2 D B D2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 U L2 U'
37.	22.03	U' B' R U' R' B2 L2 B' R' L' B' U2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2
38.	17.70	F' D F' D' R F2 B' U' D R' F2 U F2 U2 L2 U L2 F2 B2 U2
39.	16.80	F' U2 D2 R' L B U' F2 L F' R L2 U B2 U D L2 U' F2 L2 F2
40.	21.74	U F' U R F2 L2 F U F D R D' F2 B2 U' R2 U D2 R2 L2 B2
41.	22.01	U' B L F' B' U2 B R2 U2 R' F' L2 F2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 U R2
42.	16.29	U2 R F' B D' R2 L F R B2 U2 F' U2 R2 L2 U' B2 D R2 U R2
43.	17.18	R B2 L2 B' D B2 D' R F U B L2 U' B2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2
44.	20.49	R L' B' R2 U2 F D' L U2 L D F B2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 B2
45.	21.10	U' B' L' F' U' L' F R B R F U F2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 U B2
46.	22.28	U' R' L' B2 D2 L D' F' L B' R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U D2
47.	21.43	D' R2 B' D' L' F2 R F D2 F R2 L2 B2 U L2 U F2 U' L2 B2
48.	17.57	U2 R' B2 D F R U' L B2 R2 B R' F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 D
49.	14.77	B L D2 R F U2 L U F' R F2 B2 U2 D L2 U B2 D' F2 D
50.	20.99	F' D R2 D' L U F' D' F2 R D R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 18, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Unrelated to the race itself (but related to my response to ONikolay), I just had my best ever average of 50: 20.29. (there were 15 10/12 sub-20 RA's)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Yay Mike! Congrats on a great average!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Yay Mike! Congrats on a great average!



Thanks, Chris! (It was a pleasant surprise to see you actually read this post.) Maybe truly sub-20 isn't so far away after all. Maybe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2015)

*Round 448 Results*​

cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.61
Mike Hughey	21.29
earth2dan	22.87

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ONikolay	11.94
ESCool	16.92

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - February 23, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 449th round:

B2 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B L2 B2 U F U2 L R2 F'
B U R' F2 L' D2 B R' D' F' R F2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L'
U F D L U2 R D2 R2 D L' B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F'
D2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B U2 L R' U' F2 L B F' U2 F D' F'
D' L B' D' F' U2 B2 D' R L2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' R2 F L2
L' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B F' D2 F D' F L' D R U' B'
L2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B2 D' L U' L' B' D2 B R2 B' L' R
D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B U' R U2 R' D L' R' B' R U
B2 D' R2 B' U F2 R2 U' R' U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B'
U L2 B U' D F' R' L' D L2 F' R L B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2
U L' D' F2 B2 R' B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2
R2 D' F' R' L' D2 F' B2 D' R D2 L' D2 R B2 R2 L U2 R D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 19, 2015)

Round 449
21.27
22.89, 22.85, (24.74), 21.30, 20.85, 19.91, 23.16, 21.04, (16.80), 18.13, 19.45, 23.13

First half was terrible.


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 20, 2015)

Round 449 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.48
20.90, (17.01), 20.95, 19.49, (22.87), 20.87, 19.25, 19.94, 21.58, 20.29, 20.23, 21.30


----------



## TheRobb443 (Feb 20, 2015)

Round 449 
29.74
(24.21), 33.11, 25.70, 29.29, (35.60), 33.10, 25.00, 33.70, 27.09, 33.06, 24.87, 32.52


----------



## ESCool (Feb 21, 2015)

*Round 449*

Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 13.149
worst: 18.599

mean of 3
current: 16.477 (σ = 0.79)
best: 15.276 (σ = 2.44)

avg of 5
current: 16.477 (σ = 0.79)
best: 15.750 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 12
current: 16.312 (σ = 1.08)
best: 16.312 (σ = 1.08)

*Average: 16.312 (σ = 1.08)*
Mean: 16.239

Time List:
1. 15.201 B2 D U2 L2 D R2 B2 U' B L2 B2 U F U2 L R2 F' 
2. 14.733 B U R' F2 L' D2 B R' D' F' R F2 B2 D2 R' F2 L' F2 L' 
3. 17.945 U F D L U2 R D2 R2 D L' B' R2 F R2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' 
4. (13.149) D2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 R2 B U2 L R' U' F2 L B F' U2 F D' F' 
5. 17.315 D' L B' D' F' U2 B2 D' R L2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 B' R2 F L2 
6. 16.433 L' D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B F' D2 F D' F L' D R U' B' 
7. 16.939 L2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 B R2 D2 B2 D' L U' L' B' D2 B R2 B' L' R 
8. 15.123 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 B U' R U2 R' D L' R' B' R U 
9. (18.599) B2 D' R2 B' U F2 R2 U' R' U2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F L2 B' 
10. 16.571 U L2 B U' D F' R' L' D L2 F' R L B2 R B2 R2 B2 U2 
11. 15.646 U L' D' F2 B2 R' B' D2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R' F2 U2 
12. 17.215 R2 D' F' R' L' D2 F' B2 D' R D2 L' D2 R B2 R2 L U2 R D2

That was very nice for me.. Pretty consistent, and each Ao5 in it was a 16, except 15. I think my average went down a second


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 21, 2015)

Round 449: Roux
*40.58*

Time List:
1. 53.982 
2. 21.884 
3. 39.540 
4. 1:01.219 
5. 27.595 
6. 34.593 
7. 57.778 
8. 36.932 
9. 34.367
10. 41.946 
11. 40.241 
12. 38.877 

Good average of 50 Mike. I hope that soon you will reach the sub-20 average. 
Now I'm back racing sub-20 ;D


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 23, 2015)

Round 449
*21.79*
19.74, 19.24, 22.55, 23.65, 22.26, (18.53), (24.77), 21.13, 22.43, 22.66, 23.40, 20.88

Maybe those were just good scrambles for me, but that was the best round I've had yet. Two counting sub 20's and a new PB average of 5 and 12. Woo!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2015)

*Round 449 Results*​

cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.48
Mike Hughey	21.27
earth2dan	21.79
TheRobb443	29.74
ONikolay (Roux)	40.58

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

ESCool	16.31

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - February 26, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 450th round:

R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' R U' R2 B' L2 U' B2 R' F
D F U' R L' D F2 R B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2
L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 R B2 D B' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B
L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D B U' R2 B' R' F2 D' B' F R2
U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R2 D B2 R U' B2 L2 F D L
R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R' B' D' U' F2 L B' F U2
U2 B2 U2 L R D2 L R F2 R D' B R' B L2 R D' F' L'
L' U' L B L' F R2 U' R B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2
L B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B U' L D' F R' B2 L2 F' D F
D' L' F B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' D' L' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2
R L2 U2 D' R' B U' D' R U2 L F B R2 B D2 B U2 D2
U' R' D' L' U' D2 B R2 D' F R2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 23, 2015)

Round 450
20.22
18.85, 20.32, 18.28, 20.76, 21.82, 20.94, 18.69, (16.74), 19.58, (24.87), 22.92, 20.00

Almost had it - choked at the end. If my tenth solve had been 20, would have been a 19.92 average.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 23, 2015)

lol
avg of 12: 19.99

Time List:
1. 21.70 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' R U' R2 B' L2 U' B2 R' F 
2. 18.02 D F U' R L' D F2 R B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 
3. (25.03) L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 R B2 D B' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B 
4. (16.77) L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D B U' R2 B' R' F2 D' B' F R2 
5. 20.63 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R2 D B2 R U' B2 L2 F D L 
6. 18.37 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R' B' D' U' F2 L B' F U2 
7. 18.76 U2 B2 U2 L R D2 L R F2 R D' B R' B L2 R D' F' L' 
8. 22.37 L' U' L B L' F R2 U' R B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 
9. 17.94 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B U' L D' F R' B2 L2 F' D F 
10. 19.74 D' L' F B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' D' L' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 
11. 19.37 R L2 U2 D' R' B U' D' R U2 L F B R2 B D2 B U2 D2 
12. 23.05 U' R' D' L' U' D2 B R2 D' F R2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2


----------



## ESCool (Feb 24, 2015)

*Round 450*
_3x3 on 4x4_

*Average: 21.478 (σ = 0.92)*
Mean: 21.757

Time List:
1. 20.778 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' R U' R2 B' L2 U' B2 R' F 
2. 19.710 D F U' R L' D F2 R B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 
3. 21.741 L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 R B2 D B' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B 
4. 22.371 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D B U' R2 B' R' F2 D' B' F R2 
5. 20.855 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R2 D B2 R U' B2 L2 F D L 
6. (26.871) R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R' B' D' U' F2 L B' F U2 
7. 20.704 U2 B2 U2 L R D2 L R F2 R D' B R' B L2 R D' F' L' 
8. (19.427) L' U' L B L' F R2 U' R B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 
9. 21.815 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B U' L D' F R' B2 L2 F' D F 
10. 22.356 D' L' F B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' D' L' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 
11. 21.962 R L2 U2 D' R' B U' D' R U2 L F B R2 B D2 B U2 D2 
12. 22.491 U' R' D' L' U' D2 B R2 D' F R2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2


----------



## ONikolay (Feb 24, 2015)

Round 450 (Roux)
*37.75*



Spoiler: Time list:



Generated By csTimer on 2015-2-24
avg of 12: 37.757

Time List:
1. 45.672 R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' U' B' R U' R2 B' L2 U' B2 R' F 
2. 34.182 D F U' R L' D F2 R B L B2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 
3. (45.962) L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 D B2 U2 R B2 D B' R2 B2 U L2 F2 D' B 
4. 36.884 L2 F2 U2 B' D2 F2 L2 D B U' R2 B' R' F2 D' B' F R2 
5. 30.394 U2 L2 R' B2 U2 B2 U2 R B' R2 D B2 R U' B2 L2 F D L 
6. (30.333) R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' D2 B R' B' D' U' F2 L B' F U2 
7. 37.044 U2 B2 U2 L R D2 L R F2 R D' B R' B L2 R D' F' L' 
8. 35.604 L' U' L B L' F R2 U' R B2 D L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 U B2 
9. 34.427 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R2 B U' L D' F R' B2 L2 F' D F 
10. 38.392 D' L' F B' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' D' L' B2 U' B2 U L2 F2 B2 U2 
11. 42.071 R L2 U2 D' R' B U' D' R U2 L F B R2 B D2 B U2 D2 
12. 42.904 U' R' D' L' U' D2 B R2 D' F R2 D' R2 D B2 U F2 D' L2 F2 L2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2015)

r. 450
ao12: *21.39*
18.30, 21.67, (26.29), 23.19, 18.68, 23.00, 25.59, 16.75, 24.75, 23.10, (16.16), 18.84

eew a counting 24 and 25 and three counting 23's. got counting 16 and couple 18's though


----------



## cowabunga (Feb 25, 2015)

Round 450 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.37
20.00, 22.59, 20.13, 19.24, 22.80, (18.46), 20.42, 18.90, (23.21), 20.07, 19.10, 20.48


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 25, 2015)

Round 450
*22.83*

25.15, 20.95, 20.71, 26.74, 24.85, 19.59, (28.88), (18.59), 23.93, 20.11, 23.21, 23.10

Using my old Zhanchi today, forgot the AoLong at home. Butchered last layer on a few of these solves, but not too bad overall.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2015)

*Round 450 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.22
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.37
Ordway Persyn	21.39
ESCool (3x3 on 4x4)	21.48
earth2dan	22.83
ONikolay (Roux)	37.75

*Alumni* (these people have already achieved sub-20 three times with no over 20 results in between, and therefore are considered to have graduated):

Cubeologist	19.99

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 2, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 451st round:

L' D2 B2 U B D L D' F' R' U' D2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2
F' D2 B D' L' D' R B' R' U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2
F L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R B2 F' R U2 R' U B D2 U2
U' D R U B D' F U2 F' R' B' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R B2
D' U2 L2 D B2 U B2 L R' U' F2 L' F D2 F2 D' R B' D2
D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 D' R' D' F U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2
R2 B L' U2 F' L' D2 L2 B U D' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2
L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 F U B R2 U2 F R' D L2 D' L'
F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L' D' L' D F' R F2 R2 B' U2
D2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' B2 D B R F' L'
U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' L' F' L2 D2 U2 R F' R' F2 U R' U2
R' F B' R U2 F' R' U' D' L' D L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2015)

Round 451
20.05
21.25, 16.32, 19.84, (16.24), 19.87, 20.07, 22.83, 19.67, (23.88), 18.72, 21.98, 19.96

So close - makes me want to burn my cubes.


----------



## Psyph3r (Feb 26, 2015)

Is there a maximum Ao12 allowed for entrance into this. I think the competition and weekly structure may help me improve but im afraid sub 20 is still several if not more months out.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Feb 26, 2015)

18.95, 23.27, 19.68, 17.42, (26.00), 19.42, 20.08, 16.777 CHOCOLATE, 22.19, (15.77), 21.02 
Ao12 20.09 Pretty close


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 26, 2015)

Psyph3r said:


> Is there a maximum Ao12 allowed for entrance into this. I think the competition and weekly structure may help me improve but im afraid sub 20 is still several if not more months out.



There is no limit. Feel free to enter.

Despite the fact that I've been getting really close to sub-20 lately (20.05 this week!) and you've got a long way to go, I still wouldn't be surprised if you beat me to it.  (My average was just above 23 when I first started, back in 2010. I've improved 3 seconds in 5 years.)


----------



## JemFish (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm joining the race. I've recently been very close to sub-20 with dual colour-neutral, but I've decided to be fully colour-neutral when I get sub-20. I'm making the switch now, which costs me about 3 or 4 seconds, making me average barely sub-25. Anyway, will post my results soon! (Seems like Mike Hughey won't be in this thread for much longer!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2015)

r. 451
avg *19.98*

18.50, 21.38, (26.11), 16.81, (14.89), 23.34. 20.24, 19.38, 20.38, 15.74, 19.46, 24.59

really Inconsistent. and I barely made it


----------



## JemFish (Feb 28, 2015)

Argh...(BTW I'm not doing colour-neutral anymore...I gave up.)



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Feb 28, 2015 8:54:51 AM - 9:02:28 AM

Mean: 21.68
Average: 21.26
Best time: 17.29
Median: 21.09
*Worst time: 30.27 Where in the world did that come from?*
Standard deviation: 3.43

Best average of 5: 19.46
1-5 - 19.34 20.04 (17.95) (21.20) 19.01

Best average of 12: 21.26
1-12 - 19.34 20.04 17.95 21.20 19.01 22.12 22.79 (17.29) (30.27) 20.97 24.18 24.98

1. 19.34 L' D2 B2 U B D L D' F' R' U' D2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2
2. 20.04 F' D2 B D' L' D' R B' R' U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2
3. 17.95 F L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R B2 F' R U2 R' U B D2 U2
4. 21.20 U' D R U B D' F U2 F' R' B' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R B2
5. 19.01 D' U2 L2 D B2 U B2 L R' U' F2 L' F D2 F2 D' R B' D2
6. 22.12 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 D' R' D' F U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2
7. 22.79 R2 B L' U2 F' L' D2 L2 B U D' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2
8. 17.29 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 F U B R2 U2 F R' D L2 D' L'
* 9. 30.27 F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L' D' L' D F' R F2 R2 B' U2 First non sub-30 in ages.*
10. 20.97 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' B2 D B R F' L'
11. 24.18 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' L' F' L2 D2 U2 R F' R' F2 U R' U2
12. 24.98 R' F B' R U2 F' R' U' D' L' D L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 28, 2015)

round 451

26.35, 20.93, 19.41, 20.11, 21.94, 22.22, 18.62, 23.52, 27.65+, 20.91, 20.94, 17.92

ao12 = 21.50


----------



## xchippy (Mar 1, 2015)

Round 451
*19.27*
21.11, (15.65), 18.92, 20.61, 19.99, 15.94, 20.46, 18.48, 18.18, 18.34, 20.64, (21.79)
YAY


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 1, 2015)

Round 451:
*34.18*


Spoiler: Time list:



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-2
avg of 12: 34.186

Time List:
1. 38.468 L' D2 B2 U B D L D' F' R' U' D2 L D2 R2 F2 R' B2 
2. (42.004) F' D2 B D' L' D' R B' R' U' R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R2 L2 
3. 30.827 F L2 B2 F R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R B2 F' R U2 R' U B D2 U2 
4. 34.548 U' D R U B D' F U2 F' R' B' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 R B2 
5. 37.912 D' U2 L2 D B2 U B2 L R' U' F2 L' F D2 F2 D' R B' D2 
6. 30.526 D2 B2 R' L2 U2 L' U2 D' R' D' F U' F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 
7. 34.995 R2 B L' U2 F' L' D2 L2 B U D' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 32.347 L2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U2 F U B R2 U2 F R' D L2 D' L' 
9. (23.291) F2 D2 L2 U2 R2 B' U2 B' F2 L' D' L' D F' R F2 R2 B' U2 
10. 35.354 D2 F2 D L2 U L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 D' R' B2 D B R F' L' 
11. 35.922 U L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U' L' F' L2 D2 U2 R F' R' F2 U R' U2 
12. 30.964 R' F B' R U2 F' R' U' D' L' D L2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U2


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 2, 2015)

Round 451 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.20
19.42, 21.24, 22.91, 21.48, 25.37, (16.86), 17.30, 19.02, 24.20, 22.62, (26.29), 18.44


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2015)

*Round 451 Results*​

xchippy	19.27
Ordway Persyn	19.98
Mike Hughey	20.05
CubingWithChris	20.09
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.20
JemFish	21.26
pyr14	21.50
ONikolay (Roux)	34.18

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 5, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 452nd round:

F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 B D' B L F' U' B' D L B2 L' R2
R' F2 R2 L U' L D' L2 B R B2 U2 R2 L' U2 L U2 D2 B2 R
B2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D R F R2 F' D2 B' F R F' R2
U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R B L2 D' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U
D' R2 L2 U' D B R B D' F L' B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F'
U B L2 F2 U' R2 B' L' F' L' F U2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 U F2
F2 B' L' B R U R' D' L2 F2 U B R2 F B U2 F2 B
U' R' B' L F2 R D2 R' U' R L D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2
B' D2 F2 D' F2 L F R F B' R' F2 D R2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 L2
L2 D' R U R' F' D' F R' L' B2 R2 D2 F B L2 F' L2 D2
B U' D B D F2 B' U F' R' B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 F
L2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R B2 U B' L D B' L2 R2 D B U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 2, 2015)

Round 452
20.23
17.30, 20.05, 21.77, (15.69), 23.26, (25.40), 19.64, 17.10, 22.50, 22.08, 19.43, 19.17

Another close one.


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 2, 2015)

Round 452: Roux
*avg of 12: 31.63*


Spoiler: Time list:



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-2
avg of 12: 31.63

Time List:
1. 32.71 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 B D' B L F' U' B' D L B2 L' R2 
2. 31.17 R' F2 R2 L U' L D' L2 B R B2 U2 R2 L' U2 L U2 D2 B2 R 
3. 31.92 B2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D R F R2 F' D2 B' F R F' R2 
4. 30.63 U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R B L2 D' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U 
5. 25.61 D' R2 L2 U' D B R B D' F L' B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' 
6. 30.28 U B L2 F2 U' R2 B' L' F' L' F U2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 U F2 
7. 32.95 F2 B' L' B R U R' D' L2 F2 U B R2 F B U2 F2 B 
8. (24.27) U' R' B' L F2 R D2 R' U' R L D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2 
9. (1:09.26) B' D2 F2 D' F2 L F R F B' R' F2 D R2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 L2 
10. 31.22 L2 D' R U R' F' D' F R' L' B2 R2 D2 F B L2 F' L2 D2 
11. 44.60 B U' D B D F2 B' U F' R' B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 F 
12. 25.22 L2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R B2 U B' L D B' L2 R2 D B U2


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2015)

Round 452
*22.65*
21.33, 24.75, 22.70, (19.49), 21.37, 20.97, 24.65, 21.72, 25.37, 21.90, (31.51), 21.72

I dropped my cube on that 31.51 solve, derp...


----------



## JemFish (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm not myself today...



Spoiler: Rubik's Cube



Mar 4, 2015 11:54:15 AM - 12:02:13 PM

Mean: 23.73
Average: 23.49
Best time: 20.49
Median: 23.15
Worst time: 29.34
Standard deviation: 2.82

Best average of 5: 22.16
7-11 - (20.50) 20.74 21.85 (26.71) 23.89

Best average of 12: 23.49
1-12 - (29.34) (20.49) 24.09 22.36 24.52 27.88 20.50 20.74 21.85 26.71 23.89 22.40

1. 29.34 F2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B D2 B D' B L F' U' B' D L B2 L' R2
2. 20.49 R' F2 R2 L U' L D' L2 B R B2 U2 R2 L' U2 L U2 D2 B2 R
3. 24.09 B2 F U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D R F R2 F' D2 B' F R F' R2
4. 22.36 U' R' U' F2 R2 U2 R B L2 D' F' B2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 U
5. 24.52 D' R2 L2 U' D B R B D' F L' B' D2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F'
6. 27.88 U B L2 F2 U' R2 B' L' F' L' F U2 R2 F2 U2 D B2 U F2
7. 20.50 F2 B' L' B R U R' D' L2 F2 U B R2 F B U2 F2 B
8. 20.74 U' R' B' L F2 R D2 R' U' R L D2 R U2 L2 B2 D2 L U2
9. 21.85 B' D2 F2 D' F2 L F R F B' R' F2 D R2 U D2 B2 R2 U2 L2
10. 26.71 L2 D' R U R' F' D' F R' L' B2 R2 D2 F B L2 F' L2 D2
11. 23.89 B U' D B D F2 B' U F' R' B2 D2 B' D2 B' L2 F' U2 D2 F
12. 22.40 L2 F2 D2 U2 L D2 R' D2 R B2 U B' L D B' L2 R2 D B U2


----------



## Texon (Mar 4, 2015)

verg


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 4, 2015)

r 452
ao12: *20.94*
21.72, 24.21, 21.68, 24.56, (24.69), 19.39, (17.33), 17.92, 18.62, 19.78, 20.95, 20.60

started off bad, got better after sixth solve


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 5, 2015)

I thought I should give this a shot to motivate myself to get faster after trying for so long without much success. 
Round 452
AO12: 21.76
19.26, 21.57, 21.05, (17.83), 22.99, 21.69, 21.50, (26.54), 25.71, 22.28, 20.08, 21.51

This is actually a good average for me as I am averaging around 23-24 seconds right now so I am happy with the start of this challenge.


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 452 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.04
19.34, 21.42, 18.61, 21.56, (25.22), 21.43, 22.30, (18.35), 21.81, 21.15, 19.93, 22.88


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2015)

*Round 452 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.23
Ordway Persyn	20.94
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.04
rightmanten	21.76
earth2dan	22.65
JemFish	23.49
ONikolay (Roux)	31.63

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 9, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 453rd round:

B' R' U L F2 D' R' F2 R F2 L2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F D2
F' D2 B' D' F2 U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2
F R' B' D L B2 L2 U F L' B U2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 D2
F L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R' D U' B D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2
U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F L2 D L' U F L2
R2 B D2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' R' U2 R2 B R' U R F U' F R
U' D B' U' F' B' R2 D B L F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2
D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 L U' R F' R2 B F2 U2 R B' F
B F L2 B2 D2 B R2 D' R' D2 R' D' R D2 U' L R' F'
B2 R' U B U' R2 D B2 U' R F' R2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2
U R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F R D' F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' D
F' R2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 U R B2 F L' D F' U' F D' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 5, 2015)

Round 453
19.68
20.15, 19.52, 18.99, 18.65, (16.30), 19.68, (34.31), 20.40, 19.74, 18.31, 20.10, 21.26

Nice. The 34.31 was a pop - it probably took me 10 seconds to find the piece on the floor. Fortunately, I remembered which direction it was in when it popped, so I knew how to put it back in.

For those who have watched me solve before in competition, yes, I was shaking like I do in competition when I popped it. After those first 6 solves, I was getting pretty nervous, as it looked like I was really going to be sub-20.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 5, 2015)

R. #453
ao12: *19.81*
18.89, (15.14), 18.62, 21.43, (22.78), 19.58, 18.85, 20.23, 21.20, 20.15, 20.09, 19.10

I'll take it


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 7, 2015)

Round 453
24.49 average
24.51, 20.37, (31.12), (18.07), 21.47, 24.01, 21.58, 27.87, 28.56, 22.04, 28.21, 26.24


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 8, 2015)

Round 453 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.25
19.05, 18.41, 20.21, (24.95), 19.48, 24.26, 19.94, (17.84), 19.04, 20.91, 22.33, 18.90


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 9, 2015)

Race 453:
*avg of 12: 27.10*


Spoiler: Time List



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-9
avg of 12: 27.10

Time List:
1. 27.05 B' R' U L F2 D' R' F2 R F2 L2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F D2 
2. 28.19 F' D2 B' D' F2 U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 
3. 25.51 F R' B' D L B2 L2 U F L' B U2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 D2 
4. 26.50 F L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R' D U' B D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 
5. 29.92 U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F L2 D L' U F L2 
6. (20.99) R2 B D2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' R' U2 R2 B R' U R F U' F R 
7. 27.14 U' D B' U' F' B' R2 D B L F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2 
8. 25.61 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 L U' R F' R2 B F2 U2 R B' F 
9. 21.70 B F L2 B2 D2 B R2 D' R' D2 R' D' R D2 U' L R' F' 
10. 28.57 B2 R' U B U' R2 D B2 U' R F' R2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 
11. 30.83 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F R D' F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' D 
12. (32.67) F' R2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 U R B2 F L' D F' U' F D' L2


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 9, 2015)

Average: *23.00*
Best time: 18.32

1-12 - 21.69 21.93 24.95 23.03 (DNF) 20.49 23.64 22.14 (18.32) 21.59 22.45 28.05



Spoiler



1. 21.69 B' R' U L F2 D' R' F2 R F2 L2 F U2 D2 F' U2 F L2 F D2
2. 21.93 F' D2 B' D' F2 U R2 F' U' F' U F2 R F2 U2 R' F2 R2
3. 24.95 F R' B' D L B2 L2 U F L' B U2 L2 F R2 L2 F2 U2 D2
4. 23.03 F L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F' R' D U' B D' B2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2
5. DNF U2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' L D2 F L2 D L' U F L2
6. 20.49 R2 B D2 B' L2 F D2 B' F' R' U2 R2 B R' U R F U' F R
7. 23.64 U' D B' U' F' B' R2 D B L F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 D2
8. 22.14 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B' U2 B2 L U' R F' R2 B F2 U2 R B' F
9. 18.32 B F L2 B2 D2 B R2 D' R' D2 R' D' R D2 U' L R' F'
10. 21.59 B2 R' U B U' R2 D B2 U' R F' R2 U2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2
11. 22.45 U R2 D L2 F2 L2 R2 F R D' F' R2 B' L2 F2 L2 F' D
12. 28.05 F' R2 F D2 U2 F U2 R2 B2 U R B2 F L' D F' U' F D' L2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2015)

*Round 453 Results*​

Mike Hughey	19.68
Ordway Persyn	19.81
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.25
pocpoc47	23
IpwohTf	24.49
ONikolay (Roux)	27.1

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 9, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 12, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 454th round:

D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L F2 D U' B' F' U R D' F R' D
D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U B F' R' B' R' F2 L'
F2 R U2 R' B2 R B2 L U B L U' F D' B R2 U L U2
U2 F2 R L D2 R U D F L' U L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U R2
L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 F' L' F2 U' B U' B2 L' F D2
U' L2 D U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B' U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L2 U2 L'
U2 L2 B R' B' L' D2 B D' R' L D R2 U D2 B2 U R2
B2 R2 U R' F L U' R B' D' B' D R2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 D
B L F R2 F' D' F B' D2 F' R' F2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 B
L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 B D' R2 B' R' F2 R' U2
F' L' F' R2 B2 R U' L2 B U R2 F2 R L2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2
U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R D' U2 B' U' R F' D' L2 U2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2015)

Round 454
20.22
19.92, 22.30, (22.84), 20.68, 20.75, 21.56, (14.53), 17.48, 16.96, 21.63, 19.13, 21.83

Ugh - so close. A 19.5 on the last solve would have done it.

I was disappointed at Summit City last weekend, but I guess it wasn't far off my average: 21.63 and 20.50.


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 11, 2015)

Average: 24.01
Best time: 17.30
Worst time: 43.23

Best average of 12: 24.01
1-12 - 25.03 (17.30) 22.93 20.79 21.07 32.42 21.76 25.97 24.84 (43.23) 25.93 19.32



Spoiler



1. 25.03 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L F2 D U' B' F' U R D' F R' D
2. 17.30 D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U B F' R' B' R' F2 L'
3. 22.93 F2 R U2 R' B2 R B2 L U B L U' F D' B R2 U L U2
4. 20.79 U2 F2 R L D2 R U D F L' U L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U R2
5. 21.07 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 F' L' F2 U' B U' B2 L' F D2
6. 32.42 U' L2 D U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B' U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L2 U2 L'
7. 21.76 U2 L2 B R' B' L' D2 B D' R' L D R2 U D2 B2 U R2
8. 25.97 B2 R2 U R' F L U' R B' D' B' D R2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 D
9. 24.84 B L F R2 F' D' F B' D2 F' R' F2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 B
10. 43.23 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 B D' R2 B' R' F2 R' U2
11. 25.93 F' L' F' R2 B2 R U' L2 B U R2 F2 R L2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2
12. 19.32 U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R D' U2 B' U' R F' D' L2 U2



Wow that was bad :confused:


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 11, 2015)

Round 454:
*avg of 12: 25.21*


Spoiler: Time



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-12
avg of 12: 25.21

Time List:
1. (18.98) D' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D2 U' L F2 D U' B' F' U R D' F R' D 
2. 25.17 D2 B2 L2 B' F2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 L2 U B F' R' B' R' F2 L' 
3. 22.37 F2 R U2 R' B2 R B2 L U B L U' F D' B R2 U L U2 
4. 28.17 U2 F2 R L D2 R U D F L' U L2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U R2 
5. 25.07 L2 B2 D2 L2 U' F2 U R2 D L2 F' L' F2 U' B U' B2 L' F D2 
6. 25.28 U' L2 D U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' L' B' U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B L2 U2 L' 
7. 24.47 U2 L2 B R' B' L' D2 B D' R' L D R2 U D2 B2 U R2 
8. 29.62 B2 R2 U R' F L U' R B' D' B' D R2 L2 D L2 F2 B2 D 
9. (30.07) B L F R2 F' D' F B' D2 F' R' F2 B2 R2 B U2 D2 B 
10. 21.82 L U2 L' D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B F2 D2 B D' R2 B' R' F2 R' U2 
11. 21.08 F' L' F' R2 B2 R U' L2 B U R2 F2 R L2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2 
12. 29.06 U2 L' D2 U2 R B2 L D2 F2 D2 R D' U2 B' U' R F' D' L2 U2


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 12, 2015)

Round 454
AO 12: 22.28

21.34, 24.57, (25.40), 21.52, 23.61, (20.07), 22.14, 22.66, 23.42, 20.81, 21.87, 20.86

I misread the end date of the last round but my average was not that special. It's sad that I couldn't get a single sub 20 solve but overall it wasn't a terrible average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2015)

*Round 454 Results*​

Mike Hughey	20.22
rightmanten	22.28
pocpoc47	24.01
ONikolay (Roux)	25.21

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 16, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 455th round:

B U2 B2 R B2 U D L D2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B
L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R' B U2 R B L' R2 U' B2 D
D R U2 B' R' U F2 L F R2 D' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R' L' B2 L
U' R U' F2 U2 R F2 L' B U D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B
B L B D2 L' B2 U R' D F' U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2
L' D F2 L U2 D F' D R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 B2
D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L B2 D' U' L' D2 B L' R2 U F2
F2 L F U' F B2 L' B' D' L F' L' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2
U R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B' L D R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2
L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F U L' R F2 U2 L B U2 R'
U' L D' B D2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D'
B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' F' L2 R B2 D' F' D' U L2 R D2 B' D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 12, 2015)

Round 455
19.34
(28.19), 18.44, 19.88, 18.10, 18.23, 17.77, 21.10, 21.21, (17.53), 23.20, 17.75, 17.74

After that first solve, I figured I was going to have a terrible average. (I messed up an OLL.) But after that it was great!


----------



## ONikolay (Mar 12, 2015)

Round 455:
*avg of 12: 26.53*


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2015-3-13
avg of 12: 26.53

Time List:
1. (23.03) B U2 B2 R B2 U D L D2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B 
2. 24.63 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R' B U2 R B L' R2 U' B2 D 
3. 24.88 D R U2 B' R' U F2 L F R2 D' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R' L' B2 L 
4. 25.60 U' R U' F2 U2 R F2 L' B U D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B 
5. 28.59 B L B D2 L' B2 U R' D F' U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 
6. 26.79 L' D F2 L U2 D F' D R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 
7. (29.66) D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L B2 D' U' L' D2 B L' R2 U F2 
8. 29.08 F2 L F U' F B2 L' B' D' L F' L' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 
9. 26.13 U R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B' L D R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 
10. 23.79 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F U L' R F2 U2 L B U2 R' 
11. 27.87 U' L D' B D2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' 
12. 27.94 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' F' L2 R B2 D' F' D' U L2 R D2 B' D


----------



## AJQubes (Mar 13, 2015)

Round 455. yay a 17 
24.31 average

1	23.88
2	26.33
3	23.58
4	22.79
5	30.72
6	19.72
7	24.42
8	(17.63)
9	24.48
10	(42.84) (pop!)
11	23.82
12	23.32


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 13, 2015)

r. 455
avg: *20.68*
(30.31), 21.04, 18.34, 19.43, 18.38, 20.12, 26.44, 20.05, (15.65,) 18.14, 21.42, 23.47

the counting 26 and the last solve screwed me DX


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 13, 2015)

Round 455 (3x3 on 4x4)
21.34
19.50, 23.24, 18.14, (17.79), (25.11), 22.89, 17.82, 23.39, 24.52, 21.43, 20.99, 21.50


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 13, 2015)

Round 455
*23.43*
22.98, 25.78, (25.79), 21.50, 22.15, (20.79), 24.69, 23.99, 21.86, 25.00, 24.54, 21.85


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 15, 2015)

Round 455
Average of 12: 24.21

1. 24.03 B U2 B2 R B2 U D L D2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B 
2. (29.89) L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R' B U2 R B L' R2 U' B2 D 
3. 22.32 D R U2 B' R' U F2 L F R2 D' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R' L' B2 L 
4. 22.83 U' R U' F2 U2 R F2 L' B U D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B 
5. 27.40 B L B D2 L' B2 U R' D F' U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 
6. 25.07 L' D F2 L U2 D F' D R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 
7. 23.06 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L B2 D' U' L' D2 B L' R2 U F2 
8. 28.83 F2 L F U' F B2 L' B' D' L F' L' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2 
9. 21.39 U R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B' L D R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2 
10. 25.14 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F U L' R F2 U2 L B U2 R' 
11. (19.28) U' L D' B D2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' 
12. 22.06 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' F' L2 R B2 D' F' D' U L2 R D2 B' D


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 15, 2015)

round 455
AO 12: *22.22*

24.01, (25.34), 24.41, 21.81, 20.45, (18.22), 20.87, 19.39, 25.14, 23.62, 22.81, 19.72


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 16, 2015)

Best average of 12: *21.82*
1-12 - 22.46 21.95 (18.35) (25.50) 18.47 20.58 22.69 25.07 20.54 22.99 21.26 22.17



Spoiler



1. 22.46 B U2 B2 R B2 U D L D2 L2 D' F' L2 D2 L2 B U2 B L2 B
2. 21.95 L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 U' R' B U2 R B L' R2 U' B2 D
3. 18.35 D R U2 B' R' U F2 L F R2 D' B2 L' B2 L' U2 R' L' B2 L
4. 25.50 U' R U' F2 U2 R F2 L' B U D2 B L2 F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B
5. 18.47 B L B D2 L' B2 U R' D F' U B2 L2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2
6. 20.58 L' D F2 L U2 D F' D R2 L2 F' L2 F2 L F2 B2 R2 F2 B2
7. 22.69 D2 L2 D' L2 R2 F2 U R2 D' L B2 D' U' L' D2 B L' R2 U F2
8. 25.07 F2 L F U' F B2 L' B' D' L F' L' D2 R' D2 B2 L U2
9. 20.54 U R' L2 B2 U2 L F2 B' L D R' F2 D2 F2 U2 F R2 B R2 D2
10. 22.99 L D2 L2 U2 L' B2 U2 F2 U2 F U L' R F2 U2 L B U2 R'
11. 21.26 U' L D' B D2 L' B2 L U' R2 U' R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 D' B2 D'
12. 22.17 B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' F' L2 R B2 D' F' D' U L2 R D2 B' D


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2015)

*Round 455 Results*​

Mike Hughey	19.34
Ordway Persyn	20.68
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	21.34
pocpoc47	21.82
rightmanten	22.22
earth2dan	23.43
IpwohTf	24.21
AJQubes	24.31
ONikolay (Roux)	26.53

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 19, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 456th round:

R L' U R U2 R L F' R U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U
U' B2 U L2 R2 D B2 D2 L' F' D' B2 R2 D R2 F R' U B'
F2 R F' R L' B U' D2 R' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R U2
F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 L U' F D' U L D' B' U2 R
U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U R' U2 F' D' F2 R' D2 F R'
R' L2 U D2 R F R2 D' R' F R' D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2
F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' D' L2 F2 D F' D2 L2 R' D2 F' D'
L2 B L D2 B D L' F L F' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U'
R D L' D2 B U' L U' R2 U F' U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2
R2 D' U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F' R' F D B' L' D' U' B2 D
L' B R' D' F2 B' U F R L' F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 B U2 D2
F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' U' F' U R' B' R' D' F R2 B' L D' R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 16, 2015)

Round 456
20.09
18.30, 21.29, 23.62, 16.38, 18.45, 19.41, 20.18, (15.43), 22.88, 21.83, (26.18), 18.57

Ugh. So close.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 17, 2015)

Round 456
*23.81*
24.81, 26.68, 24.72, (27.02), 22.68, 22.94, (20.12), 25.16, 20.38, 24.83, 21.68, 24.25

Haven't been practicing lately, and it shows.


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 18, 2015)

Best average of 12: *21.99*
1-12 - 19.31 (17.16) 23.01 20.37 (30.09) 27.66 21.20 22.37 18.84 22.59 18.26 26.33


Spoiler



1. 19.31 R L' U R U2 R L F' R U' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U B2 U
2. 17.16 U' B2 U L2 R2 D B2 D2 L' F' D' B2 R2 D R2 F R' U B'
3. 23.01 F2 R F' R L' B U' D2 R' D' F2 B2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 R U2
4. 20.37 F2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 L U' F D' U L D' B' U2 R
5. 30.09 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' U R' U2 F' D' F2 R' D2 F R'
6. 27.66 R' L2 U D2 R F R2 D' R' F R' D F2 D' B2 D2 B2 U L2
7. 21.20 F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D2 F' D' L2 F2 D F' D2 L2 R' D2 F' D'
8. 22.37 L2 B L D2 B D L' F L F' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 D' R2 D' B2 U'
9. 18.84 R D L' D2 B U' L U' R2 U F' U B2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' B2 R2
10. 22.59 R2 D' U R2 B2 F2 U' F2 D F' R' F D B' L' D' U' B2 D
11. 18.26 L' B R' D' F2 B' U F R L' F2 D2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 B U2 D2
12. 26.33 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D' U' F' U R' B' R' D' F R2 B' L D' R2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 19, 2015)

round #456
ao12: *19.43*
19.38, 19.72, 22.15, 19.50, 18.97, (24.34), 20.54, 19.31, (16.99), 18.53, 18.08, 18.15

While warming up i got a 18.87 ao12


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 19, 2015)

R456
AO 12: * 22.07*

20.54, 21.64, 20.91, 24.72, 20.73, 24.88, (25.13), (16.71), 19.20, 24.73, 20.41, 22.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2015)

*Round 456 Results*​

Ordway Persyn	19.43
Mike Hughey	20.09
pocpoc47	21.99
rightmanten	22.07
earth2dan	23.81

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 19, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 23, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 457th round:

R F D' B2 D L U' F B U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2
D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D' B2 L U' B' L
L' U' R2 B2 U2 R' D' R2 F' R L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D'
D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L F U' R' U L2 R' U' B' R D'
F' L' D F R2 D L' B2 D2 F L B2 L' F2 L' D2 L' B2
U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D B' U2 B' R' B' D' F2 D L'
L2 B' U2 B' L' F' D' R D' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2
B' R' B' U' L2 U2 D B R2 L D L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U2
L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D L B F U L D2 L' U2 F D L2
B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D B R'
D L' F2 B' U' L' F2 U2 L F2 D L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F
U2 B R2 U R L B D2 B D B2 L2 F2 D2 R L D2 L' B2


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 20, 2015)

Round 457 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.87
19.99, (23.42), 22.67, 17.58, 18.41, 22.81, (16.08), 22.30, 20.90, 21.25, 22.24, 20.51


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 21, 2015)

Best average of 12: *21.45
* 1-12 - 21.92 20.11 19.86 23.74 18.75 20.91 (17.76) 21.55 21.54 (25.32) 22.71 23.37


Spoiler



1. 21.92 R F D' B2 D L U' F B U2 B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R2 D2
2. 20.11 D2 R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' D2 U2 F2 R2 D F' D' B2 L U' B' L
3. 19.86 L' U' R2 B2 U2 R' D' R2 F' R L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U' L2 D'
4. 23.74 D2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' D2 F2 L F U' R' U L2 R' U' B' R D'
5. 18.75 F' L' D F R2 D L' B2 D2 F L B2 L' F2 L' D2 L' B2
6. 20.91 U2 B2 U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F2 D B' U2 B' R' B' D' F2 D L'
7. 17.76 L2 B' U2 B' L' F' D' R D' R2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B2
8. 21.55 B' R' B' U' L2 U2 D B R2 L D L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U2
9. 21.54 L2 D' L2 U' B2 D' L2 D L B F U L D2 L' U2 F D L2
10. 25.32 B2 R' U2 R' B2 F2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B' R' F2 U2 F' D B R'
11. 22.71 D L' F2 B' U' L' F2 U2 L F2 D L2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 F
12. 23.37 U2 B R2 U R L B D2 B D B2 L2 F2 D2 R L D2 L' B2


----------



## SkyFoXx (Mar 21, 2015)

*Round 457*
Session average: *22.77*
23.73, 24.28, 23.64, (18.12), 21.65, 21.68, 23.01, 22.15, (24.82), 22.99, 24.10, 20.46


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 22, 2015)

Round 457
Average of 12: 24.75

Time List:
1. 22.77 
2. 31.89 
3. 30.73 
4. (DNF(0.27)) 
5. 21.54 
6. 22.74 
7. (20.56) 
8. 22.41 
9. 22.56 
10. 21.62 
11. 23.57 
12. 27.71


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 23, 2015)

r457
ao12: *20.36*
19.03, 22.11, 22.96, 16.95, 18.76, 23.06, 17.42, (25.68), 21.02, 21.59, 20.74, (16.89)

I'm seeing a pattern that I don't like, on even number rounds i'm getting sub 20 but failing to do so on odd number rounds.


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 23, 2015)

Round 457
AO 12: *22.03*

20.78, 22.05, 20.20, (16.34), 20.09, 24.28, 19.02, 25.02, 21.22, (25.77), 24.82, 22.87


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 23, 2015)

Round 457
*23.43*
23.11, 19.88, (18.32), 22.16, 24.14, 23.77, 23.65, 25.49, 23.8, 25.7, (27.92), 22.58

Started out okay, but fell apart near the end.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2015)

Round 457
21.27
21.60, 19.84, 22.44, 22.07, 19.03, 19.63, (15.74), 22.02, 20.00, 23.61, (23.88), 22.43

So awful.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2015)

*Round 457 Results*​

Ordway Persyn	20.36
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.87
Mike Hughey	21.27
pocpoc47	21.45
rightmanten	22.03
SkyFoXx	22.77
earth2dan	23.43
IpwohTf	24.75

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - March 26, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 458th round:

L2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 B' F' R D U2 L' F R F U2 F L' B
F2 U' L B' D' F2 D' L' U' B D R2 L2 B D2 F B U2 D2 B
B2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F' L R2 U'
U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B' F L2 F U R F U'
U F2 R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 B' U2 L' U2 B2 F' R' F U2 B U' F
F L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F L B2 R F D F2 R2 F D F L
B L2 B' D' R2 F B' U R' B' D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2
F2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R U L' R' D2 U B2 R F' L2 B' F2
D2 B D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' R D' L' B D B2 U' F' D R2
D' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U R B2 L2 B' D2 L' F2 U' R F L'
R' B U' L D F' L U F' R D L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L
F2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D' L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' U2 R' F R2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 23, 2015)

Round 458
22.25
20.67, 20.71, 21.83, 21.62, 27.34, (18.77), 20.43, (29.77), 23.70, 21.52, 24.08, 20.64

And this is why I never get sub-20. All I do is go one week with very little practice, and all my progress is lost.


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 24, 2015)

Best average of 12: *21.45*
1-12 - 20.96 21.00 23.51 23.56 23.99 19.95 17.69 19.85 (17.63) 20.64 (24.39) 23.32


Spoiler



1. 20.96 L2 B D2 B2 R2 D2 B' F' R D U2 L' F R F U2 F L' B
2. 21.00 F2 U' L B' D' F2 D' L' U' B D R2 L2 B D2 F B U2 D2 B
3. 23.51 B2 D2 F' D2 B R2 F D R2 F2 D' F2 D2 F' L R2 U'
4. 23.56 U2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 L2 F2 R' U' B' F L2 F U R F U'
5. 23.99 U F2 R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 B' U2 L' U2 B2 F' R' F U2 B U' F
6. 19.95 F L2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 F L B2 R F D F2 R2 F D F L
7. 17.69 B L2 B' D' R2 F B' U R' B' D2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 U' L2
8. 19.85 F2 R' U2 L' U2 L D2 R U L' R' D2 U B2 R F' L2 B' F2
9. 17.63 D2 B D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 B D' R D' L' B D B2 U' F' D R2
10. 20.64 D' B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' U R B2 L2 B' D2 L' F2 U' R F L'
11. 24.39 R' B U' L D F' L U F' R D L' F2 D2 F2 U2 L
12. 23.32 F2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 L D' L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' U2 R' F R2



bad..
did a 19.34 ao12 minutes ago :/


----------



## SkyFoXx (Mar 24, 2015)

Round 458
Average of 12: *23.76*
24.06, 25.97, 22.98, (19.06), 21.87, 24.04, (30.92), 22.00, 27.16, 23.36, 22.73, 23.45

Noooooo!!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 24, 2015)

Round 458
*21.97*
21.74, 21.71, 21.56, (18.96), 19.08, 23.89, 22.67, 19.08, 24.66, 24.00, 21.35, (25.70)

That's a little better. I spent a couple hours just speedsolving 3x3 last night. I came so close to a sub20 ao5 a bunch of times, but I just haven't been able to get it.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2015)

r458
ao12: *19.55*

19.35, 18.11, 17.44, (16.96), 20.39, (22.91), 20.90, 21.88, 20.19, 19.93, 17.88, 19.38

this is why you always do your big cubes before 3x3. this should have been sub 19 but I won't complain.


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 26, 2015)

Round 458
AO12: 22.03

22.30, 23.54, (17.42), 21.90, 22.83, 21.01, 23.87, 19.42, 23.21, 19.59, (32.04), 22.67

I started working on doing cross on the bottom so the 32 second solve was the result of that. Same average as last round so I guess I need to work more on doing the cross on the bottom but I am happy that it didn't get worse.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2015)

*Round 458 Results*​

Ordway Persyn	19.55
pocpoc47	21.45
earth2dan	21.97
rightmanten	22.03
Mike Hughey	22.25
SkyFoXx	23.76

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - March 30, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 459th round:

D L2 U L U D' L' U F' B' R B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2
D2 R U F B L2 B' D2 L2 U' B U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L
F' D2 L2 B2 U' R B D F R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2
R D2 F R' D' B' R F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B2
D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L R B L R' D' F2 L' B'
F2 L' U' B D2 L' D F2 L U2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U'
R' F' B R' U R2 D2 F2 B' L D' L U2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 R
U2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' L2 F' U' F2 R B L2 B L
D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L F' U
U2 R U2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 R' F D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B
B' R' U2 B U' B' R B2 L F' R' U2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2
F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 D F2 U' R' D B2 L'


----------



## Wylie28 (Mar 26, 2015)

Round 496 (color nuetral)

ao12: 19.97
15.06, 18.76, 17.15, (24.05), 22.73, 24.00, 20.33, (13.14)(only white cross), 19.23, 22.30, 19.70, 20.41

So i figured out im suddenly almost color neutral (i just bought a megaminx maybe thats why) Im 4 seconds away from my norm averages


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 26, 2015)

Round 459
20.77
20.08, 24.59, 23.96, 20.68, 19.91, 20.85, 21.23, 17.27, (16.41), 18.84, (27.27), 20.26

Better than last time, anyway.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 27, 2015)

Im back for CN! And I'll probably be here for a while judging by this.
avg of 12: 22.29

Time List:
1. 26.36 D L2 U L U D' L' U F' B' R B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 
2. 16.03 D2 R U F B L2 B' D2 L2 U' B U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L 
3. 18.96 F' D2 L2 B2 U' R B D F R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 
4. 26.15 R D2 F R' D' B' R F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B2 
5. 24.48 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L R B L R' D' F2 L' B' 
6. 25.34 F2 L' U' B D2 L' D F2 L U2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U' 
7. (31.67) R' F' B R' U R2 D2 F2 B' L D' L U2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 R 
8. (15.07) U2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' L2 F' U' F2 R B L2 B L 
9. 17.31 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L F' U 
10. 21.32 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 R' F D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B 
11. 24.19 B' R' U2 B U' B' R B2 L F' R' U2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2 
12. 22.80 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 D F2 U' R' D B2 L'


----------



## cowabunga (Mar 27, 2015)

Round 459 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.72
16.82, 22.56, 24.50, 19.19, 17.17, 21.54, 17.89, 23.36, 21.05, 23.08, (14.72), (25.55)


----------



## IpwohTf (Mar 28, 2015)

Round 459 (OH)
Average of 12: 23.83

Time List:
1. (34.04) 
2. 23.72 
3. 23.25 
4. 21.90 
5. 24.53 
6. 22.29 
7. 24.58 
8. 27.78 
9. 24.41 
10. (21.33) 
11. 22.81 
12. 23.03


----------



## ArniKing2001 (Mar 28, 2015)

1) 20.97, 2) (24.65), 3) 21.95, 4) 23.46, 5) (15.94), 6) 18.81, 7) 16.63, 8) 17.34, 9) 21.20, 10) 18.30, 11) 19.00, 12) 20.88

Ao12 = 19.85, round 459.

while doing this, i broke my Ao5 record, which was something in the 17s. also, these scrambles were actually quite easy.


----------



## mpcuber1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Ao12= 19.92
1. 18.73 D L2 U L U D' L' U F' B' R B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2
2. 17.46 D2 R U F B L2 B' D2 L2 U' B U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L
3. 26.42 F' D2 L2 B2 U' R B D F R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2
4. 21.93 R D2 F R' D' B' R F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B2
5. 19.48 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L R B L R' D' F2 L' B'
6. 20.17 F2 L' U' B D2 L' D F2 L U2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U'
7. (15.00) R' F' B R' U R2 D2 F2 B' L D' L U2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 R
8. 23.82 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' L2 F' U' F2 R B L2 B L
9. 17.54 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L F' U
10. 18.00 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 R' F D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B
11. (27.13) B' R' U2 B U' B' R B2 L F' R' U2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2
12. 15.63 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 D F2 U' R' D B2 L'

I really screwed up some of these solves. I could've done better. Luckily some of the better times balanced out the really bad ones. I want to do three rounds of this to make sure that I'm sub 20.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Mar 29, 2015)

Round 459 OH
Average: 23.15

25.14, 19.32, 27.92, 23.21, (30.42), 23.33, 22.32, 22.36, 17.42, (14.73), 20.96, 29.63
I wasn't sure whether to join, so I trialled the scrambles. Accidently got a PB single of 14.73 when my previous single was 16.13


----------



## SkyFoXx (Mar 29, 2015)

*round 459*
Average of 12: *22.38*
20.53, (28.01), 21.80, 25.02, 21.61, 23.25, 27.55, 19.90, 23.24, (18.85), 21.95, 18.92


----------



## pocpoc47 (Mar 31, 2015)

Best average of 12: *25.89*
1-12 - 29.58 25.67 28.62 21.41 22.66 22.99 31.05 (21.24) 25.04 26.78 (43.24) 25.07


Spoiler



1. 29.58 D L2 U L U D' L' U F' B' R B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 U' F2
2. 25.67 D2 R U F B L2 B' D2 L2 U' B U2 R' D2 L2 U2 F2 D2 L
3. 28.62 F' D2 L2 B2 U' R B D F R D2 F2 B2 R' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2
4. 21.41 R D2 F R' D' B' R F2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 B2
5. 22.66 D L2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 U F' U2 L R B L R' D' F2 L' B'
6. 22.99 F2 L' U' B D2 L' D F2 L U2 F' D' R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 U'
7. 31.05 R' F' B R' U R2 D2 F2 B' L D' L U2 R' F2 B2 L' B2 R
8. 21.24 U2 F2 R B2 D2 L F2 U2 L F' L2 F' U' F2 R B L2 B L
9. 25.04 D' L2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U B' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 D L F' U
10. 26.78 U2 R U2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 R' F D2 F D2 L2 F L2 U2 L2 B
11. 43.24 B' R' U2 B U' B' R B2 L F' R' U2 R2 F U2 L2 B D2 R2
12. 25.07 F2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' L2 D F2 U' R' D B2 L'



Rubik's brand lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2015)

*Round 459 Results*​

ArniKing2001	19.85
mpcuber1	19.92
Wylie28 (color neutral)	19.97
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.72
Mike Hughey	20.77
Cubeologist	22.29
SkyFoXx	22.38
thehoodedyip (OH)	23.15
IpwohTf (OH)	23.83
pocpoc47	25.89

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - April 6, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 460th round:

D2 F U2 F' D2 F D2 L2 D F2 D B R2 D' U' L' F2 R' F2
B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 U' F' D' R' D U B' R' B' R'
R2 B2 F2 D' R2 U R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U F' U2 L' R U2 R U
R2 D' L2 D U2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 F' R F2 L B U2 L B' L U'
F R2 B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U' L D B U2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2
B R2 D2 U2 F D2 B L2 F2 U2 F' L' B2 R' F D' R' D B U L
L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 R2 B L2 D' R2 U2 R' B D2 R'
B R2 U2 B F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L2 B' D B' D R' D B
D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L B R' D' R U2 B' L' R U2 B
R B2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B R U R2 D2 B F U2 L2 R'
F2 R2 F R2 F' U2 B R' B L' F L2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 U'
D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 F2 U' B D' R2 D B2 U2 L2 U2 R' F'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Round 460
19.92
(14.83), 16.99, 22.04, 19.13, (25.49), 16.45, 22.16, 25.05, 19.71, 19.98, 22.56, 15.12

Wow, astoundingly inconsistent. But I'll take it! 4 sub-17's in a single average - I suspect that's the first time I've ever done that.

Sorry for being late with this round; I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 4, 2015)

Round 460 OH
Average: *21.87*

22.76, 24.02, 19.10, 22.79, (26.94), 24.76+, 21.58, 20.35, 21.52, 18.84, 23.00, (16.22)
Yay almost PB Ao12


----------



## pocpoc47 (Apr 5, 2015)

Average of 12: *22.14*

(DNF) 23.85 19.12 20.60 (18.39) 23.57 18.78 22.47 21.71 23.03 24.02 24.26

pop


----------



## rightmanten (Apr 6, 2015)

Round 460
AO 12: *20.51*

20.13, 19.79, 21.41, 23.54, 22.42, 22.62, 18.11, (23.90), 21.60, 18.25, (16.19), 17.27

It was a good average especially the last few solves.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 6, 2015)

Round 460
*22.32*
22.71, 25.84, (17.02), 20.33, 21.25, 20.05, (28.13), 24.82, 22.66, 22.17, 22.66, 20.66


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 6, 2015)

Round 460 (3x3 on 4x4)
20.36
21.41, 18.44, (17.31), 19.61, 20.80, 22.68, 20.60, 19.50, 17.48, (24.02), 21.56, 21.54


----------



## Skyacinth (Apr 7, 2015)

Round 460

Ao12: *26.82*

25.87, 28.24, 29.26, 28.56, 30.33, 25.29, 24.24, 24.39, 27.53, 27.67, [29.88], [20.58 (PB!)]


----------



## penguinz7 (Apr 11, 2015)

Round 460: Roux
Ao12 - 21.9


Spoiler: Times



1. 17.52
2. 20.77
3. 21.65
4. 19.37
5. (32.8)
6. (16.62)
7. 25.97
8. 19.97
9. 24.83
10. 21.96
11. 24.56
12. 22.44

Three counting sup-24s, ouch!


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 12, 2015)

round 460
20.30, 30.36, 21.01, 21.74, 17.54, 19.20, 18.26, 20.90, DNF(23.94), 24.36, 24.83, 24.24
ao12 : 22.52


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm sorry to have fallen so far behind on this. I will try to get round 461 up sometime tomorrow, and then I will do round 462 Monday of next week. After that, we'll try to go back to the normal twice a week schedule. Sorry for the disruption.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Apr 15, 2015)

avg of 12: 18.19

Time List:
1. 17.72 
2. 16.56 
3. 20.01 
4. 18.86 
5. (22.33) 
6. 18.72 
7. 21.68 
8. 15.51 
9. 17.08 
10. (14.43) 
11. 18.40 
12. 17.36 
Meh?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2015)

*Round 460 Results*​

CubingwithChris	18.19
Mike Hughey	19.92
cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	20.36
rightmanten	20.51
thehoodedyip (OH)	21.87
penguinz7 (Roux)	21.9
pocpoc47	22.14
earth2dan	22.32
pyr14	22.52
Skyacinth	26.82

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - April 20, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 461st round:

B2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 U' L B' D2 F2 U F' D2 U B' R'
F' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R D L' B2 L F R2 F' B2 U2 L2 B
F2 U B2 D L2 D' L2 B2 D' L' F2 U L B' F2 D R2 B2 D L
U L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' B2 L' F R U' F U2 L D L U
U2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F2 D R' U2 L D' U2 F' R B2 D' L
U2 B R2 U2 B' U R' D F' D L D2 F U2 F' R2 B R2 L2 B'
D2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L' R' D' R2 F L B U' F' U' R' D2 R'
L' D' F B2 R2 B2 R' D L' F B U2 D L2 U R2 U B2 D L2
L2 F' L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 U R' U2 R2 U R' B2 F' L2 U
L2 F2 R2 F D R' B' L' D R2 L B L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2
L' R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 F' D2 B U B L' D' U B2 L R
L2 D' B2 F2 U2 B2 U' B2 R2 U F R2 B D R' D2 L' B' L2 U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 16, 2015)

Round 461
24.47
18.29, 24.36, 22.44, 22.92, (18.27), (40.21), 20.72, 25.16, 25.68, 33.18, 22.52, 29.47

Completely forgot a PLL and several OLLs. All in just two weeks. This is why I never make any real progress - just one small break and I lose everything!


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 17, 2015)

26.74, 19.46, 18.75, 20.93, 17.18, 18.85, 23.78, 23.04, 17.62, 20.29, 24.88, 25.63

ao12=21.32

round 461


----------



## thehoodedyip (Apr 18, 2015)

Round 461
Average: 23.17

24.18, (26.34), 18.75, 25.85, 25.55, 22.78, 21.86, 25.04, (18.65), 19.07, 23.68, 24.96
Messed up the third scramble, easy Xcross & F2L. Lol at the pairs on the 9th scramble on yellow, XXXcross+solved pair was funny.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 18, 2015)

oh come on.
r461
ao12: *20.10*
19.63, 22.74, (16.30), 16.97, 23.71, 18,45, (25.8), 22.41, 20.30, 17.81, 19.55, 19.45


----------



## 3214will (Apr 18, 2015)

How do you submit a time to the thread? I just made an account so I don't really know what you mean my that.


----------



## 3214will (Apr 18, 2015)

never mind I see now


----------



## 3214will (Apr 18, 2015)

Round 461
Average: 27.67

This average was terrible Oh well, there is always next time.


----------



## cowabunga (Apr 19, 2015)

Round 461 (3x3 on 4x4)
19.43
18.51, 21.54, 20.20, 22.43, (16.81), 17.64, 19.34, 18.92, 17.47, 20.10, (26.81), 18.14


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 21, 2015)

Round 461
*22.15*
18.37, 24.53, (17.08), 23.20, 25.46, (25.92), 21.63, 24.09, 21.34, 18.22, 23.80, 20.90

A counting 25 and two 24's... Otherwise this was a decent average for me. Keep practicing...


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 21, 2015)

Mike Hughey said:


> Round 461
> 24.47
> 18.29, 24.36, 22.44, 22.92, (18.27), (40.21), 20.72, 25.16, 25.68, 33.18, 22.52, 29.47
> 
> Completely forgot a PLL and several OLLs. All in just two weeks. This is why I never make any real progress - just one small break and I lose everything!



Don't sweat it Mike, a couple hours of practice and I'm sure it'll come right back!


----------



## pocpoc47 (Apr 21, 2015)

Round 461
Best average of 12: *21.38*

18.97 19.33 19.16 (18.54) 23.83 21.78 22.04 22.19 20.55 (29.82) 21.25 24.66

Good start but the rest was crap


----------



## pyr14 (May 3, 2015)

Is this thread dead? I really want new scrambles.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> Is this thread dead? I really want new scrambles.



I'm sorry - I've been terribly busy lately. I'm going to try to get this going again now. I'll have the next round posted in just a little while, and see if I can keep up again now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2015)

*Round 461 Results*​

cowabunga (3x3 on 4x4)	19.43
Ordway Persyn	20.1
pyr14	21.32
pocpoc47	21.38
earth2dan	22.15
thehoodedyip	23.17
Mike Hughey	24.47
3214will	27.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2015)

*ROUND





Potential Closing Time - May 7, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 462nd round:

D2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 L2 F' L B D' F L D L2 B2 L' B' R'
F2 U F2 D' R2 D' U2 L F2 L B U L U' B' U R' B U2
D' R' L F' L D' R2 F B2 D' R2 D2 R U2 L U2 R2 F2 U2
R' F2 U2 R' F' U2 B U2 L' B L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 F2 U
L2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 L' B2 R' D L D B' D2 B'
F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' D2 R D2 U2 F2 U F D' L' D' B L' B2 F'
L D2 L F2 L' R2 B2 L' B2 D F2 R' B' D L B' F' D B' F2
D2 B2 L2 R' F2 L D2 U2 R U2 F' R' B' F2 D F L' R U2 L2
U' D2 L' B' R F' R F2 R' U L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 B' L2 B' U2 L2
B2 L F U F B2 D2 B R F' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U'
L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 D R' B' F U2 R2 D' L U2 L' B F
B2 U2 B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 U B' F' R D R' U' B2 D L2 B


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2015)

Round 462
22.32
25.08, 25.20, 22.27, 22.21, 22.64, (17.34), 20.57, 23.40, (29.51), 23.37, 18.82, 19.68


----------



## pocpoc47 (May 5, 2015)

Round 462

Avg of 12:* 20.28*
18.07 21.91 20.25 (17.68) 21.70 20.06 18.80 18.59 20.93 21.83 (23.11) 20.64


----------



## pyr14 (May 6, 2015)

round 462

25.02, 24.75, 24.74, 20.37, 19.12, 26.42, 24.51, 22.74, 23.12, 19.04, 20.39, 21.78

ao12 = 22.65


----------



## earth2dan (May 6, 2015)

Round 462
*21.97*
23.45, 22.87 ,21.30, (19.20), 23.16, 19.99, 21.00, 21.71, 25.47, 21.24, (25.76), 19.48

Messed up a few times but a decent average overall. I recently got a sub 20 average of 5 and 12, so I know I can do this!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2015)

*Round 462 Results*​

pocpoc47	20.28
earth2dan	21.97
Mike Hughey	22.32
pyr14	22.65

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2015)

*ROUND




Potential Closing Time - May 11, 2015 || 12:01PM EST​*
Scrambles for the 463rd round:

L D2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L D R D R B' U2 B
F L2 F' R2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 F2 D' U2 F' D U L B U2 L R'
L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F' R' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' D' L' F' R
U' B R F' B L' U F D2 R B D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2
L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 U F' D' L2 B2 D R U R2 U2 B' R
D' U2 F2 D2 B2 U' R U2 L2 B U' R2 U B' F2 L2 R U'
F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' F L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B L R
B2 U2 R L F' L2 U' R U' F2 U F U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2
D' F' R2 F D' B2 U R2 B' R U' R2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 U2
F2 U' L' D2 B2 L F' B D R2 D' L' F2 U2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2
D2 B2 F' U2 L' F L U' R' U2 B2 L B2 L' D
L B2 R L' B' L' D B' U2 B2 U D2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2015)

Round 463
22.42
23.47, (20.64), 25.10, (26.37), 21.32, 20.93, 20.85, 22.04, 23.62, 23.55, 21.61, 21.70


----------



## earth2dan (May 8, 2015)

Round 463
*20.88*
18.10, (26.03), 23.76, 20.22, 23.67, 18.51, 22.85, 19.01, 17.90, 24.64, (14.93), 20.15

So close I can taste it! New PB Single too! Sub 15! That 11th scramble is crazy though, easy cross with 2 F2L pairs ready to go


----------



## thehoodedyip (May 8, 2015)

Round 463 OH
Average: 23.08

21.83, 27.73, 21.35, 23.11, 21.88, 21.47, 23.03, (31.55), 24.75, 22.57, (17.52), 23.08
The 11th scramble looks too short, is it legit? My last solve just summed up the average completely XD


----------



## Phinagin (May 8, 2015)

Time List: Round 463
1. 30.02 
2. (39.60)
3. 30.89 
4. 26.02 
5. 36.24 
6. 27.69 
7. 31.24 
8. 32.33 
9. 25.65 
10. 31.72 
11. (19.63) 
12. 32.15 
avg of 12: 30.39
That is a pretty good average for me and almost got a new PB with the 19.63 solve.


----------



## pocpoc47 (May 9, 2015)

Best average of 12: *19.59*
1-12 - 17.88 18.57 (23.90) 21.39 18.81 20.17 19.75 19.95 18.02 (17.73) 21.08 20.23

I popped on the third XD


----------



## Innocence (May 11, 2015)

Round 463
19.73
20.27, (22.66), 21.07, 22.44, 20.03, 17.09+, 19.85, 21.45, 17.98, 22.29, (14.33), 14.86

So, back on the cubing scene, and frustratingly close to saying I'm sub-20. I've been really inconsistent, but I seem to be having a bit of a breakthrough. Still would like to graduate from this thread for peace of mind 

EDIT: Oh and the 14.86 at the end was a PLL skip, no AUF, nice end to the average  made up for the +2 on what would have been a ~15s solve ><


----------



## pyr14 (May 13, 2015)

19.81, DNF(20.13), 24.96, 36.32, 16.66, 36.17, 21.86, 20.06, 23.71, 19.86, 17.77, 17.33

ao12 = 23.79

round 463.

i use fangshi guanying and edge caps fall off....
the DNF is because of that reason and 30s+ times are for those reasons.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 13, 2015)

R463
ao12: *18.28*

15.64, (22.17), 19.41, 21.47, 19.59, 17.56, 20.89, 15.27, 13.59, 21.37, (10.42), 18.04

broke my PB with that 13.59 and then smashed it with the 10.42! Last five solves are a PB 15.63 ao5!!!!
finally got a sub 19 average in one of these posts.


----------



## rightmanten (May 20, 2015)

Round 463
AO 12: *20.45*

20.33, 23.59, (23.88), 23.31, 18.63, 18.89, 20.17, 19.07, 20.46, 20.96, (13.45), 19.11

I started using a Moyu Aolong V2 for this average and the 13.45 is a personal best for me


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 20, 2015)

Lol, 3 other people got a PB with the same scramble  It is kind of a short scramble, I'll count that 10.42 as a lucky PB.


----------



## Odysseus (May 26, 2015)

Best average of 12: 19.27
1-12 -
1. 20.62
2. 17.02
3. 22.16
4. 25.91
5. 22.91 
6. (26.34) 
7. 13.89 
8. 16.43 
9. 17.88
10. 19.13 
11. (13.39) 
12. 16.76

Terrible start, nerves I guess.
Scramble 11 was ridiculous


----------



## ChaozCubing (May 26, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-5-26
avg of 12: 24.85

Time List:
1. 28.20 L D2 F2 R D2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' L D R D R B' U2 B 
2. 24.62 F L2 F' R2 F' L2 F U2 B L2 F2 D' U2 F' D U L B U2 L R' 
3. 22.72 L2 U F2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 F' R' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' D' L' F' R 
4. (29.56) U' B R F' B L' U F D2 R B D2 F2 U R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 
5. 28.43 L2 D' R2 U R2 D2 F2 U B2 U F' D' L2 B2 D R U R2 U2 B' R 
6. 21.90 D' U2 F2 D2 B2 U' R U2 L2 B U' R2 U B' F2 L2 R U' 
7. 27.71 F2 R2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D' L' B' F L2 F2 U' L2 R2 B L R 
8. (21.25) B2 U2 R L F' L2 U' R U' F2 U F U2 F' L2 B R2 F' R2 
9. 23.12 D' F' R2 F D' B2 U R2 B' R U' R2 D L2 D L2 U' F2 U2 
10. 23.42 L B2 R L' B' L' D B' U2 B2 U D2 R2 B L2 U2 F U2 L2 D2 
11. 23.92 L' F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 B D2 F U2 R2 U R' D2 R U2 B L2 B2 
12. 24.46 U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' D R F2 D B' F R2 B2 R


----------



## slords17 (May 27, 2015)

Is this thread active anymore?


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (May 29, 2015)

slords17 said:


> Is this thread active anymore?



idk because it was supposed to be updated 2 weeks ago


----------



## pocpoc47 (May 30, 2015)

slords17 said:


> Is this thread active anymore?



Maybe Mike has a life too outside of this site


----------



## tra (Jun 1, 2015)

sounds like a great idea it will really help me.


----------



## xchippy (Jun 14, 2015)

Round 463
*18.75*
15.83, 16.68, 19.79, 20.47, 19.50, (14.61), 19.43, 16.74, 20.94, 18.91, 19.18, (25.78)
I had to do M2 U2 M2 on two of these solves to fix my poor cross-making skills . I need to work on that.


----------



## SirIgnacio (Aug 15, 2015)

Will Anyone start this thread up again? I'm really looking to get sub 20 because I had my first sub 20 Ao5 recently.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 18, 2015)

I hope Mike doesn't mind, but in his absence I'll try to keep this thread alive. This thread has really helped me get closer to sub 20 so I'd like to keep it going.

*Round 463 Results*​
1.	Ordway Persyn - 18.28
2.	xchippy - 18.75
3.	Odysseus - 19.27
4.	pocpoc47 - 19.59
5.	Innocence - 19.73
6.	righmanten - 20.45
7.	earth2dan - 20.88
8.	Mike Hughey - 22.42
9.	thehoodedyip - 23.08
10.	pyr14 - 23.79
11.	ChaozCubing - 24.85
12.	Phinagin - 30.39

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 18, 2015)

*ROUND*





*Potential Closing Time - Aug 31, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 464th round:

D' F2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U R2 U' L D' U' F D2 R2 D' L B2 D2
F2 D' B2 D2 R2 D L2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 D F R B' R D R'
B2 U B2 U L2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 L' U F R D' R' B' U' B2 U2 
U B2 R2 D U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U' R F2 D' R F' U R B' F 
D' U' R2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R' D2 B D U2 L2 U R' B' F2 
L2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 R' L2 D2 B' D' L' F2 U L' R' U2 
D L2 D F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 R2 U' B R F' D2 L2 F2 L' D B L2 
U F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 R2 B U R2 F' D2 R B2 L2 D' U' 
U' B2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 D B2 L2 D R B U' L F' L2 U' R F' R' U' 
U B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F' U L B2 L B' L2 D' L D2 
L2 D L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' B' L' D2 F D R2 D' R' D2 U 
D' F2 L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 U R2 F D U' B' L2 F2 L' U' R' U


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 18, 2015)

Round 464
*19.97*
(17.48), 20.29, 21.80, 17.97, 19.02, 19.12, 22.07, 21.81, (24.36), 19.16, 19.60, 18.84

That was a really good average for me. My first sub 20 average in this thread


----------



## Knut (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm joining.
Round 464
*18.82*
(22.33), 22.10, 17.67, 18.39, 17.37, 19.36, 18.77, 18.80, 20.44, (17.33), 17.40, 17.91
That was really good for me too. I normally average 19-20.


----------



## evileli (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm joining too..
Round 464
*19.48*
(23.53) 22.45 20.19 17.64 18.34 22.21 17.36 18.77 19.22 (17.22) 19.71 18.88
That's ok for me.


----------



## slords17 (Aug 21, 2015)

Round 464
Avg: *20.98*

Time List:
1. (25.59) 
2. 19.64 
3. 22.81 
4. 17.81 
5. 22.88 
6. 20.45 
7. 24.38 
8. 22.48 
9. 18.58 
10. (16.62) 
11. 19.58 
12. 21.17 

Using my new Yuxin 3x3


----------



## evileli (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow the first scramble seems to be difficult. And the 10th easy somehow.


----------



## pyr14 (Aug 22, 2015)

round 464

15.72
19.11
18.59
15.15
21.25
23.67
18.61
21.12
17.74
19.27
21.39
19.50

ao12 = 19.23


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Aug 27, 2015)

*color neutral *​

Average of 12: 00:20.62
12: 00:17.09
11: 00:22.92
10: 00:24.25
9: 00:26.02
8: 00:15.92
7: 00:17.50
6: 00:25.82
5: 00:20.10
4: 00:22.97
3: 00:19.41
2: 00:16.85
1: 00:18.51


----------



## pocpoc47 (Aug 27, 2015)

*Round 464*

Average of 12: *20.11*
1-12 - 18.02 21.49 22.09 18.91 22.49 (17.56) 20.99 19.73 19.27 18.12 19.95 (23.08)

PS: Thanks earth2dan for taking the post in hand I'm sure Mike won't mind!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 31, 2015)

*Round 464 results*​
1. knut 18.82 - two more!
2. pyr14 19.23 - two more!
3. evileli 19.48 - two more!
4. earth2dan 19.97 - two more!
5. pocpoc 20.11
6. Gallifrey 20.62
7. slords17 20.98

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 31, 2015)

*Round*





*Potential Closing Time - Sept 7, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 465th round:

D2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R L U' F2 R' D' B' L' U' F' U2
D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 F' D2 F L B U F' R' D' U' R
L2 U L2 F2 R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 D2 R D F U2 L' U2 F L' D2 L'
B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 R' B' L' B' L D' B' D R2 L'
R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F R' U L2 U' L' D2 L2 D2
B2 L2 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 D U2 F2 R' U' L B2 L' D' F U' B' L'
U L2 F2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U' F2 U L' B L' F' D2 R2 F R' U2 L' D'
R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 D R2 D' B' L B U R' L2 U' R2 B U'
F2 U' F2 U L2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 R B' D R2 L2 F' L U' F2 U
F2 R2 D' F2 U B2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' F' U2 R' D B F' L' B' D2 B' U2
R2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U R2 D2 R' B U2 R2 U' B L2 B' R D2
B2 U R2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U F D' U2 F2 D R' F' D' R' F2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 31, 2015)

Round 465

*21.41*

19.45, 21.62, 23.28, 21.12, 20.43, (25.57), (17.49), 22.43, 22.77, 19.75, 23.67, 19.57

That's closer to average for me right now. Averages like last week are still rare.


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 1, 2015)

r 465




1	20.29	-	-
2	22.18	-	-
3	20.93	-	-
4	21.27	-	-
5	22.50	
6	20.81	
7	22.85	
8	22.85	
9	22.52	
10	24.40	
11	16.19	
12	16.79	

a012 = 21.30


----------



## Knut (Sep 1, 2015)

Round 465

18.96, 25.72, 20.47, 24.42, 23.33, 18.75, (27.86), 18.61, 18.33, 21.31, 23.71, (17.26)
Avg: 21.36

CMLL recog. made everything weird.


----------



## slords17 (Sep 3, 2015)

Round 465
Avg: *21.11*

Time List:
1. 21.11 
2. 21.50 
3. 22.47 
4. 18.25 
5. (26.03) 
6. 22.86 
7. 21.47 
8. (17.25) 
9. 19.96 
10. 22.86 
11. 22.27 
12. 18.33


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 8, 2015)

*Round 465 Results​*

slords - 21.11
pyr14 - 21.30
Knut - 21.36
earth2dan - 21.41

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 8, 2015)

*Round​*



*Potential Closing Time - Sept 14, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 466th round:

B2 F2 L2 D' B2 U R2 B2 D' R2 F L U2 F' D2 U F2 R U2 L' U'
L2 D2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D L2 B2 R B D' R B' U F' D' B R' L' U
U' R2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 B' R L2 B2 L D F L D2 U
D2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F R D2 L F R' D L' B R' D L'
U F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 F2 D' F' D' R U R2 B' R' F2 R' D2 U
D' F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U F D L' D' U R' L2 F2 L' D
F2 U F2 D F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U2 L D B F2 R' U' F2 D R2 L' D'
U L2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U F' L2 F D U F' D L' F2 L2
L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 B U B2 D2 F' L' F' L' U R U'
L2 D' B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D2 F2 D R U' F' R' D' F D' U2 R' D2 U'
B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B U2 B' L U' R2 D2 B R B2 D
R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' L2 U' F D' U2 L2 F' R D U' R2 B L'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## nurdyne (Sep 9, 2015)

Let me Join in 

ROUND 466th
1:	21.30	x
2:	28.38	x
3:	17.52	x
4:	24.22	x
5:	21.14	x
6:	17.98	x
7:	43.17	x
8:	16.21	x
9:	:28.37	x
10:	:22.66	x
11:	:16.80	x
12:	:21.09	x

avg: : 23.24


----------



## Knut (Sep 10, 2015)

Round 466
Avg: 20.49
Times:
19.59, 25.63, 24.31, 19.68, 21.73, (15.40), 18.11, 17.81, 15.98, (30.47), 22.47, 19.55
Closer, but still jumped around a lot.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 10, 2015)

Hello, let me in 
Round 466
Average: 23.67 Kind good, but not the best one
Time List:
1. 22.26 
2. 22.39 
3. 22.49 
4. (19.80) 
5. 24.69 
6. 22.25 
7. 21.99 
8. 25.02 
9. 23.00 
10. 23.80 
11. 28.78+ Did the wrong N perm 
12. (31.23) Hard f2l

That accuracy at the start


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 11, 2015)

r 466

19.32
17.30+
22.54
20.30
17.49
(14.40)
16.59
(2:02.45) it was a pop
15.30
20.56
17.92
20.86

ao12 = 18.82


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 14, 2015)

Round 466
*23.07*

21.71, 24.70, 26.05, (28.06), 20.70, 22.72, 22.50, 23.36, 24.56, (20.13), 21.29, 23.14

Bleh... Just can't focus today.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 14, 2015)

*Round 466 Results​*

pyr14 - 18.82 (two more!)
Knut - 20.49
earth2dan - 23.07
nurdyne 23.24
ViliusRibinskas - 23.67

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 14, 2015)

*Round​*




*Potential Closing Time - Sept 21, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 467th round:

F2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 F' L2 F' R U' B2 R2 L' B' D
D R2 U L2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U B' R F' U' B' R2 B2 L2 D U'
F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2 F2 R2 D' U' B' U B2 U' F' D F' R B U2
D B2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D R' D' F2 U B' L2 B2 F' U
D F2 U' F2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 F' D2 L F' R' D' L' D2 F2 D2
R2 U2 F2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R' U2 L2 B L' B' L F' D' L2 U
D L2 D2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 D' B U B2 F' U R'
L2 B2 U' L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U L F R' D B' D B' U B' F'
L2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 U L' D' B' F R U' B' D2 B' D2 R2
U' R2 D L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U L B L2 U' B' F' L' U' R' L
U2 F2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L F2 U' R2 F L' U B2 D' F'
D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 U L' F' U2 L U' B2 U2 R' D2 F' U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pocpoc47 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Round 467*

Average of 12: *19.42*
1-12 - 21.04 22.89 17.48 19.89 18.47 (23.65) 21.19 17.40 (16.75) 17.82 19.18 18.79


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 15, 2015)

r467

1. 22.74
2. 24.03
3. 20.83
4. 22.32
5. 22.93
6. 18.60
7. 20.94
8. 23.89
9. 23.68
10. 20.75
11. 24.39
12. 22.85

Avg: 22.33


----------



## Knut (Sep 15, 2015)

Round 467
Avg: 20.93
18.50, 20.42, 24.16, 21.70, 22.98, 21.25, 18.95, 22.13, 21.11, 21.44, 19.42, 19.94


----------



## nurdyne (Sep 15, 2015)

*Round 467th*

21.37, 18.09, (13.48), 22.63, 18.57, 19.51, 18.52, 21.11, 18.05, 20.62, (24.10), 17.41
average: *19.45*

i tried to race while listening the music and i got this *_*


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 15, 2015)

r 467

Time List:
1. 17.47 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' U2 B R B D2 L' F2 R D' F2 L' 
2. 17.38 R D2 B' D' B' R D2 F L F' L2 B' U2 D2 B L2 F D2 B 
3. 17.71 L' D' R B' D' F2 B R' U2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 L F2 U2 R2 U' 
4. 20.11 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' R2 B' D L' D2 U2 R B R' U R' 
5. 14.59 L' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 L' D' F' L' R U' B' D B' 
6. 20.32 F' U R2 U L2 U L2 F2 D L2 R2 F' D2 L R2 F' D' B F2 
7. 16.34 F' D L F2 L' U' F' B U2 R B2 R2 L' U2 R2 L F2 L' F2 U 
8. 18.34 U' B2 D L2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U2 L2 R' B' R D L' B2 L D2 F2 
9. 19.27 L2 F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D L D2 B' U R2 D' F' D 
10. 18.58 D2 L2 F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D R' F2 U L B F' R' U R' 
11. 18.26 D U R2 D L2 R2 D' B2 L2 F2 D2 F' L U' L2 F R F' U R' F' 
12. 22.27 L' D2 B' U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' L F2 D2 R' F2 U' R2 U2

ao12 = 18.38

1 more!!!!

ignore scrambles. i used the r467 scrambles


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 17, 2015)

I technically never graduated but I'm definitely sub-20, but the sub 15 thread is not very active so I'll just earn the I graduated sub 20 here

r467 (CFOP) 
ao12: *16.73*

19.07, 16.49, 15.44, 16.72, 17.16, 16.22, (19.79), (14.39), 16.91, 16.38, 16.80, 16.07

Good, that 16.38 had an extremely locky PLL and should have been sub 15.


----------



## slords17 (Sep 18, 2015)

Round 467
Avg: *20.51*

Time List:
1. 20.33 
2. 21.38 
3. 17.90 
4. 20.63 
5. (23.40) 
6. 21.47 
7. 18.93 
8. 23.24 
9. 19.52 
10. (16.72) 
11. 20.40 
12. 21.31


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 21, 2015)

Round 467
*21.7*

18.91, 20.95, 23.03, (26.42), 23.79, 23.08, 22.67, 20.86, 21.80, 21.88, (17.82), 20.03

Had a rough patch in the middle there, but overall not bad. Next round will be up in a few hours!


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 21, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> I technically never graduated but I'm definitely sub-20, but the sub 15 thread is not very active so I'll just earn the I graduated sub 20 here



The more the merrier! Once you graduate you're more than welcome to participate as an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 21, 2015)

*Round 467 Results​*

Ordway Persyn - 16.73 (two more!)
pyr14 - 18.38 (one more!)
pocpoc47 - 19.42 (two more!)
nurdyne - 19.45 (two more!)
slords17 - 20.51
Knut - 20.93
earth2dan - 21.7
MoYuCuber - 22.33

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 21, 2015)

*Round





Potential Closing Time - Sept 28, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 468th round:

U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B' U B' L2 F2 R' B D' R F' D2
D B2 L2 D2 R2 U F2 D' F2 R2 L2 B L2 F U' R' L' B D' L2 F' D'
U' F2 D' L2 D' F2 U R2 U' B2 D2 B' R' D' F D2 F R' D2 R U R2
U2 L2 B2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 B F D' R D' U B R2 B' F'
U R2 D' B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' L' B2 U' R B F' R' L D2 F' U'
B2 U F2 L2 U2 R2 U R2 D' F2 U2 L' B' R' U R2 L B' D U' L2 U2
F2 R2 U' B2 R2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U' R D' L F' R2 B' F2 U2 L' B D2
U' R2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' R' B L' U' L B F2 D' B U'
D L2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 F2 D R' F2 U' B2 U' R' D F L2 F'
U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R' B U' B F L' B2 U' B R' L'
L2 D2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L B2 L' D2 F' L D B U L2 D
R2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 U' R2 D' F2 U F' R' F2 D R2 L' D' B U2 R' D2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pyr14 (Sep 22, 2015)

r 468

ao12 = 17.65

Time List:
1. 18.51 U R' F' U F2 U F U2 R2 
2. 18.42 U2 R F' U R U2 F' R2 F U' 
3. 15.94 R' U F2 U F2 R2 U R' F' 
4. 20.31 U F2 U' F' U2 R U' F2 U' 
5. 16.56 F U' R' U2 R2 F U' F' U' 
6. 19.81 R' U R' U' F' U R F' U' 
7. 15.49 U2 F U' F2 R' U F R' U' 
8. 17.95 R2 U R' F2 R' F2 R' F U' 
9. 16.58 U' F R' U' F U' R' F U' 
10. 19.39 U' F' U F2 R' U F U2 F U' 
11. 16.03 F' U' R U2 F' U R' U R U' 
12. 17.28 U R F' R U2 R U' F2 R'

well i graduate i guess. i still doubt im sub 20. maybe at home i am but at comp i never am.

pls ignore scrambles, i did not use the 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Sep 22, 2015)

Missed the last one 
Round 468
Average: 23.38
Time List:
1. 19.86 
2. 27.60 
3. 22.71 
4. 27.14 
5. (19.11) 
6. 26.10 
7. 20.68 
8. 19.99 
9. 21.35 
10. (29.03) 
11. 26.15 
12. 22.23[Pll skip]


----------



## pocpoc47 (Sep 22, 2015)

*Round 468*
Ao12 = *19.99*

(16.04) 22.16 20.46 19.98 20.50 17.16 19.07 17.32 20.19 (24.52) 19.32 23.75

That was painful.. When I'm casually solving I regularly get 17-18 averages... 
I guess I just can't handle the stress


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 22, 2015)

R #468 CFOP
ao12: *17.17*

(13.04), 16.40, 17.37, 18.84, 17.75, 18.79, 16.50, 14.31, (20.15), 18.93, 15.56, 17.20

Ok but I was turning a little faster than i should have.


----------



## nurdyne (Sep 23, 2015)

*Round 468*

21.91, (15.85), 20.10, 21.03, 20.49, 20.84, 20.94, 18.38, 16.40, 20.72, 18.94, (22.85) 
avg: *19.87*


----------



## Knut (Sep 23, 2015)

Round 468 Roux
Avg: 18.87
(16.07), 19.84, 19.57, 19.20, 16.26, 17.42, (25.33), 16.46, 22.21, 19.04, 21.82, 16.85


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 24, 2015)

Round 468
*21.12*

(23.95), 23.57, (16.21), 18.62, 19.14, 19.70, 23.92, 19.30, 19.53, 23.86, 20.18, 23.55

Weird average. Almost every solve was either sub20, or sup23. Oh well, 6 sub 20's out of 12 is a good day for me


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 26, 2015)

Round 468
Generated By csTimer on 2015-9-26
avg of 12: 21.21

Time List:
1. 20.12
2. 21.50
3. (18.90)
4. 22.38
5. 19.46
6. 20.71
7. 23.12
8. 22.47+
9. 20.53
10. 19.18
11. (32.91)
12. 22.63


----------



## Cris738 (Sep 27, 2015)

Round 468 with roux

Average of 12: 24.641
Best Average of 5: 22.063(pb)
(33.18), 27.26, 29.19, 25.15, 21.19, 22.93, 22.83, 22.37, 22.50, 31.670, 21.32, (20.08)


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 29, 2015)

*Round 468 Results*​

Ordway Persyn - 17.17 (one more!)
pyr14 - 17.65 (graduates!)
Knut - 18.87 (two more!)
nurdyne - 19.87 (one more!)
pocpoc47 - 19.99 (one more!)
earth2dan - 21.12
Sergeant Baboon - 21.21
ViliusRibinskas - 23.38
Cris738 - 24.64

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to pyr14 for graduating this round. Don't go away though, you can keep participating as an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 29, 2015)

*Round*






*Potential Closing Time - Oct 5, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 469th round:

R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' B R' L' F R B' L F2 D U
U' R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D' R' D U' R' B2 U R2 L' F R
U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U' F2 D F L2 U F2 R' B' F R2 D' R D2
D' R2 U F2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D L U L' B L' U F2 R' U L' U2
B2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' B L U R2 L' F U2 F2 R' L
R2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L' B' F U2 R' B2 L2 U L D' U
B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 B2 U' L U B2 D' U R' B R2 D2 L
U' F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 R L' D F' L' U2 F2 L' B
F2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' L2 B R2 L' D2 L D F' L' D' L2
L2 D' B2 D B2 U' L2 U R2 D2 B' D2 R B' F' R' B' D L2 D2
L2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 F2 L F D F U L' F2 R F2 U2
F2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U R2 D' B U' R2 F D' U B R L B' D2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 29, 2015)

R#469 CFOP
Ao12: *17.22*

17.42, (18.95), 15.47, 18.12, (13.32), 18.09, 17.95, 17.82, 15.34, 17.92, 17.47, 16.61

Ugh, not very good.


----------



## Knut (Sep 30, 2015)

Avg: 20.30
22.16, (25.99), 21.72, 19.32, 21.47, (18.91+), 18.96, 19.68, 20.11, 19.56, 20.05, 20.00
Right before this I had two 15's. :/ Yay consistency.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Sep 30, 2015)

Round 469
*20.75*
20.06, 19.57, (25.80), 21.14, 18.97, 23.67, 20.16, (16.68), 19.86, 21.20, 23.20, 19.70


----------



## Cris738 (Oct 1, 2015)

Round 469 with roux

Average of 12: 24.43

(19.032), 25.464, (30.018), 24.019, 29.884, 24.291, 26.230, 20.712, 24.547, 27.567, 20.731, 20.857


----------



## pocpoc47 (Oct 1, 2015)

*Round 469*

Ao12: *19.26*
20.58 21.05 21.10 19.40 15.61 20.19 19.50 (15.55) (21.82) 18.32 17.79 19.05


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 6, 2015)

Round 469
*21.29*
(16.33), (26.07), 23.71, 24.84, 17.13, 17.90, 22.50, 21.91, 21.04, 21.01, 19.18, 23.70


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round 469 Results​*

Ordway Persyn - 17.22 (graduates!)
pocpoc47 - 19.26 (graduates!)
Knut - 20.30
Sergeant Baboon - 20.75
earth2dan - 21.29
Cris738 - 24.43

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to Ordway Persyn and pocpoc47 for graduating this round. Don't go away though, you can keep participating as alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 6, 2015)

*Round





Potential Closing Time - Oct 12, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 470th round:

B2 U B2 D' L2 U' B2 U R2 L2 D' B' U2 L U2 R B2 L' B F' D U'
L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L F R' B2 L' F' U2 L B2 D2
D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 U' R B2 L' B L' U L2 F2 R B2 U
F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 D B2 U' B2 D2 L F D2 F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R' F U'
U' B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' B U2 R L' U' L' F2 L' B R' U'
U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 U R2 D F L2 D' F D F2 U R F' D2 U'
D F2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 R2 F2 D' R' B D2 L B2 D R' B' L D2 U2
D2 B2 U B2 F2 U F2 D B2 U R2 B R F2 U2 R F' R' D F L' D2
B2 U B2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' F' D' L' D' F2 U' R F U
L2 B2 D L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D B U R L B' L' D' F' L B2 D U2
R2 U' F2 U' B2 D F2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R' B2 U2 L' F R U R' L' U
R2 U F2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R' F L' D U F R' D' L U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 6, 2015)

R#470 Alumni
CFOP
Ao12: *16.42*

17.77, 20.13, (13.94), 14.34, 17.72, 15.67, 16.58, 15.97, 16.83, 14.33, 14.87, (20.35)

I got eager on the last solve.


----------



## Knut (Oct 8, 2015)

Round 470
Roux
Avg: 18.52

19.74, 16.48, 18.12, (16.32), 19.99, 18.53, 19.80, 16.64, 18.20, (20.83), 17.61, 20.04

I did a lot of 5x5 this week. That seemed to help.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 8, 2015)

Haven't practiced 3x3 for like a week so all my warmup solves were ~25. Pretty surprised I got a result like this.

Round 470
*20.32*
18.34, 23.02, (32.15), 21.57, 19.39, 22.12+, 17.71, 20.06, 19.15, 23.30, (17.51), 18.52


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 13, 2015)

Round 470
*21.23*

20.25, 23.25, 21.11, 22.83, 22.58, 20.48, 19.48, (24.40), 21.44, (19.20), 20.48, 20.41

Yesterday was Canadian Thanksgiving, so I didn't get a chance to close this round out. I'll post results and have round 471 up in a couple hours. If you still haven't recorded your average for round 470, now's the time.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 13, 2015)

*Round 470 Results*​

Ordway Persyn - 16.42
Knut - 18.52 (two more!)
Sergeant Baboon - 20.32
earth2dan - 21.23

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 13, 2015)

*Round




Potential Closing Time - Oct 19, 2015 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 471st round:

F2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 F L' F2 L2 D R2 F' U' F U'
U2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 L2 U2 F' B2 D2 L' D' B' F2 D2 F'
B2 F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 U R U' F2 R F' L U2 F'
L2 U F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 F L2 F2 L' U B2 R' L2 B L' U'
D' B2 D2 B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' R2 F D2 R' U2 R' D2 U F' U L' U2
D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 F2 L2 U' B U2 F L2 U L2 D U' L' B' U
D2 L2 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 R2 F' D2 F U2 F L' D' L U2 F2
R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' B2 F2 U R L U F' R2 D' B2 R' D B' U
B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' F L' U' B2 R' L' D R F' U2
U B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D F2 R2 L2 D2 B' U' F' R' D2 B' R2 U L F2 D2
U B2 L2 D B2 R2 D B2 D F2 D R F' L' B F2 U' L' U R2 U2
R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' U' R' D' U' B' D' F D2 F L' D2 U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 13, 2015)

Round 471
avg of 12: 20.13
(DNF), 19.49, 19.99, (18.19), 21.59, 22.96, 19.24, 20.93, 18.29, 21.10, 18.51, 19.20


----------



## Knut (Oct 15, 2015)

Round 471
Avg: 19.56
23.95, 17.86, 17.53, 20.36, 19.03, 22.39, 18.66, 17.80, (26.81), (17.41), 17.84, 20.14


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 17, 2015)

Round 471
Average: 23.82
Time List:
1. 24.25 
2. 23.19 
3. 26.08 
4. (20.46)  
5. 21.94 
6. 25.60 
7. 25.17 
8. 21.67 
9. 23.18 
10. 22.05 
11. (2:09.55[Double explosion LOL])  
12. 25.05


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 19, 2015)

Round 471
22.61

23.42, 22.44, (25.94), 24.05, 20.36, 24.82, 22.94, 18.96, (15.69), 24.25, 22.27, 22.56

I just got a new Gans 356 and this was my first ao12 with it. I have to say, I'm not that impressed yet. I haven't lubed or tensioned it at all yet, so I'll finish setting it up and hopefully next weeks average will be better.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 19, 2015)

*Round 471 Results​*

Knut - 19.56 (one more!)
Sergeant Baboon - 20.13
earth2dan - 22.61
ViliusRibinskas - 23.82

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 19, 2015)

*Round




Potential Closing Time - Oct 26, 2015 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 472nd Round:

B2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 D F' U' B F2 D' R2 F2 D L B U'
R2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 U' L2 F2 U R' B' F' D' L D2 F' U B2 F2 U'
B2 D' F2 U F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U R D B F' U B2 L' U R2 D'
L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 F2 U L2 F B2 R F R B' U' F' L U' L2
F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 U' L B' R' F D' L' U2 B R D R
D2 B2 D U2 L2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D' R U' B R D' B R' L D2 F'
U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 B' R B2 F' U' L2 F' L F' L2 D
U2 B2 D U L2 B2 F2 D F2 U' F' R' F' U2 L2 B' L B F D' U'
L2 U' R2 B2 D R2 D L2 F2 D' U2 R' F' D' R2 F2 D L F R2 D U2
B2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 U' F D' U' F' R' U' L' B2 U L' U'
U F2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U' B2 U' F U2 R F' D U F D2 F L U'
D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 L2 U' L2 D R' U' F' L U' B' L2 F D' B' D2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mjm (Oct 21, 2015)

Round 472
CN CFOP
Ao12: 22.24
22.65, 19.52, 21.79, 20.42, (33.16), (18.89), 24.35, 22.46, 23.98, 25.29, 21.86, 20.12

I froze 4/4 times during F2L on the 33. Dang.
But anyway, I just found this, and it doesn't look like too many people are doing it anymore... That's the goal, I guess!


----------



## Knut (Oct 21, 2015)

Round 472
Roux
Avg: 19.86
25.42, 19.84, 17.73, 20.41, (17.10), 17.63, 21.89, (28.96), 18.05, 17.68, 20.96, 18.99


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 22, 2015)

r472
rt sub 20: rubik's v1

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-22
solves/total: 11/12

single
best: 16.68
worst: 31.70

mean of 3
current: 20.98 (σ = 3.07)
best: 19.98 (σ = 3.62)

avg of 5
current: 21.51 (σ = 2.69)
best: 19.70 (σ = 0.85)

*avg of 12
current: 21.96 (σ = 3.97)
best: 21.96 (σ = 3.97)*

Average: 21.96 (σ = 3.97)
Mean: 21.48

Time List:
1. 19.31 B2 U2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 B' R' U B L2 U2 L R 
2. 31.70 F' D' F2 L2 B2 U F2 D R2 U2 L R' F U2 R' B U2 R' B 
3. 19.38 D U2 L2 R2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' R B' F2 L R2 F' U R' B D' 
4. 22.32 R U' R' U R F' R2 F' R U' 
5. 19.39 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U' F2 U' R' 
6. 23.86 F U' F R' U2 R' F2 R' U' 
7. 16.68 F U F' R U F2 U2 F' U2 
8. 20.67 R F R' U2 R F' U2 R' F 
9. DNF(18.56) U F' R' U' R' U F2 R' F U 
10. 19.34 R F U2 F' R U' R F' U' 
11. 19.09 U2 F' R2 F' R F U2 R' U' 
12. 24.53 U2 F R' U' R2 F2 R' F2 U2


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 24, 2015)

Round 472
avg of 12: 20.58
18.95, (18.92), 23.19, 20.29, 21.89, 20.65, 21.39, (24.21), 21.64, 19.03, 19.18, 19.54


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Oct 24, 2015)

Round 472
Average: *21.31* Not bad actually! 
Time List:
1. 20.84 
2. *(25.51) * 
3. 20.80 
4. 24.79 
5. 23.03 
6. 19.51 
7. 21.17 
8. 21.12 
9. *(18.47) * 
10. 20.82 
11. 19.46 
12. 21.50


----------



## cubecraze1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Round 472:
Rubik's Cube One Handed
Average: 25.60

Time List:

27.18, 26.13, 24.17, 28.16, 26.62, 28.86, 23.47, 24.18, 26.14, 29.04, 21.08, 20.28


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 26, 2015)

Round 472
*22.01*
21.51, 25.05, 19.05, 23.09, 23.30, 21.87, (28.24), 25.26, 19.72, 22.15, 19.12, (18.75)


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 26, 2015)

*Round 472 Results​*

Knut - 19.86 (graduates!)
Sergeant Baboon - 20.58
ViliusRibinskas - 21.31
pyr14 - 21.96
earth2dan - 22.01
mjm - 22.24
cubecraze1 - 25.6

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to Knut for graduating this round. Don't go away though, you can keep participating as alumni.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 26, 2015)

*Round





Potential Closing Time - Nov 2, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 473rd round:

L2 U R2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F R U B F2 L' F2 R2 D' U2
F2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U2 B D' L2 F2 L' B2 F2 U' F U'
B2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D' U' L' D U2 L U L2 B F' U' L' U2
L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D F D2 F2 R2 D' L U2 B' F L U2
F2 D B2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 L' B U2 F' U R2 L2 F' R B L
D2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R' B2 D F' R' D' U R2 F D' U'
R2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 F D B R L2 U' R' U2 R B2
L2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' L D F2 R' D B' R L2 U2 L2 U2
R2 F2 D R2 L2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R' F2 D' F' L2 B D' U2 R2 D2 U2
B2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 D' F' B2 D' L' B2 L' B' D2 R L'
B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U L2 U F2 L' R2 U L2 F L' B' F L2 D
R2 B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' R2 B U L2 U2 F' R F D' R' U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Knut (Oct 27, 2015)

Round 473: (Alum)
Roux
Avg: 19.61
18.84, 18.72, 17.58, 16.83, 21.74, (24.73), 16.58, 21.53, 22.64, (16.02), 19.31, 22.33+
Not great, but still sub 20.


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Oct 27, 2015)

Round 473
avg of 12: 19.76
20.04, (15.66), 18.33, 17.22, 18.22, 22.50, 17.48, 24.61, 19.66, (24.63), 20.57, 18.98


----------



## pyr14 (Oct 27, 2015)

Generated By csTimer on 2015-10-27
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.61
worst: 26.43

mean of 3
current: 20.05 (σ = 2.51)
best: 19.84 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 5
current: 20.05 (σ = 2.51)
best: 19.84 (σ = 1.24)

*avg of 12
current: 21.29 (σ = 2.37)
best: 21.29 (σ = 2.37)
*
Average: 21.29 (σ = 2.37)
Mean: 21.41

Time List:
1. 24.23 U' B' U' R L' B' L R u' 
2. 20.88 U L' B L U' R' B L l' u' 
3. 26.43 L R' B' L R' U R' L r u 
4. 20.66 L R' U R L R U' B' l' r' u 
5. 18.41 U B' U L' B U B R' l 
6. 20.44 U L R' B U R' B R B' b' u' 
7. 23.79+ U' L R U L' R' U' B' l b 
8. 17.61 L R U' L' U L' B' L l u' 
9. 24.29 U L B' R U R B U' l' r' b 
10. 19.46 B U' L B R' U' L R' l r b 
11. 17.89 U L B U' B' U' L' U' l' r' b u' 
12. 22.80 R L R' L R' B L B r b' u

*r473
rubik's v1*


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 2, 2015)

Round 473
*22.46*

23.68, 24.17, 21.21, (25.07), 21.23, 21.24, 21.08, 22.94, (20.81), 23.87, 21.35, 23.82

Ugh. Gc curse. I think I had 7 Gc PLL's in that average...


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 2, 2015)

*Round 473 Results*​

Knut - 19.61 (alumni)
Sergeant Baboon - 19.76 (two more!)
pyr14 - 21.29
earth2dan - 22.46

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 2, 2015)

*Round 474
Potential Closing Time - Nov 9, 2015 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 474th round:

F2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 D U B2 U2 L' F R2 F' D' F U2 R' U' B D
L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B L2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U2 L' U2
B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F R F' R2 B2 U' R D' R B
R2 B2 R2 D F2 D U B2 R2 B2 R' U F' L2 B' U' F2 D' B' R L U'
F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' R U2 L B' L' U R B2 L'
D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U2 R' D B R2 B L' F' U'
U B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' R' U B' L B L2 U' B2 F'
U2 F2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' R B' U2 R' D F R' B2 U2 B2 U'
D' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D L2 U
L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D R U2 B2 U2 F L' B' F2 D L' D'
D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U' R B2 D' L U' F' L F' D'
U' L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 F' R' D2 R U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 3, 2015)

Round 474
avg of 12: 19.72
20.27, 18.50, (17.17), 17.20, 21.35, 17.60, (23.56), 22.66, 21.23, 20.59, 18.25, 19.59


----------



## rightmanten (Nov 5, 2015)

Round 474
AO 12: *20.71*

18.93, 20.30, 21.80, 19.76, (25.76), 18.49, 20.84, 24.20, 22.59, 21.10, 19.05, (16.69)

Only my second average of 12 in the last 2 months so I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 7, 2015)

Round 474
Ao12: 18.42
20.95, (23.00), 17.47, 18.93, 17.87, 19.02, 21.43, 20.09, 17.33, 16.20, 14.92, (14.91)
Was pretty worried about midway that wouldn't get sub-20, but the two 14's at the end saved it.


----------



## mjm (Nov 8, 2015)

Round 474
ao12: 21.59
Time List:
19.96, 21.78, 24.15, (52.11), (16.73), 17.42, 18.58, 21.04, 24.18, 21.17, 22.72, 24.92 

Eeek. Inconsistent.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 11, 2015)

Round 474, CFOP. First time entering this race, I wasn't warmed up. Also, I got 2 PLL skips in the ao12!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-11
avg of 12: 20.06

Time List:
1. (26.85) R2 U2 D2 F' U R D2 F D B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 F2 L 
2. 21.28 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 D U B2 U2 L' F R2 F' D' F U2 R' U' B D 
3. 20.82 L2 U L2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U L2 U' B L2 D2 L2 U' B' R' U2 L' U2 
4. 20.42 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U F R F' R2 B2 U' R D' R B 
5. 24.21 R2 B2 R2 D F2 D U B2 R2 B2 R' U F' L2 B' U' F2 D' B' R L U' 
6. 16.65 F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' R U2 L B' L' U R B2 L' 
7. (16.16) D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U2 R' D B R2 B L' F' U' 
8. 17.96 U B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' L2 F' R' U B' L B L2 U' B2 F' 
9. 21.76 D' L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 B' U L F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D L2 U 
10. 17.18 L2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 D R U2 B2 U2 F L' B' F2 D L' D' 
11. 21.45 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U' R2 D' L2 B' U' R B2 D' L U' F' L F' D' 
12. 18.89 U' L2 D B2 U' F2 R2 D R2 L2 D2 B' U2 L F' L2 F' R' D2 R U2


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'll join. I avg about 30 secs right now so I need the practice and motivation. My pb is 22 secs.
Question tho, how do we submit our times? And do we do like 30 ao12's instead of one at a time so it's not spamming? And last question, isn't ao12 when you just take your 12 solves, but only take the average after you take out your best and worst solves?
Thanks.


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 12, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> I'll join. I avg about 30 secs right now so I need the practice and motivation. My pb is 22 secs.
> Question tho, how do we submit our times? And do we do like 30 ao12's instead of one at a time so it's not spamming? And last question, isn't ao12 when you just take your 12 solves, but only take the average after you take out your best and worst solves?
> Thanks.


Just leave a comment on this post, do I he scrambled for this round and post your times in that Ao12 and yes that is an average but look above to see examples on how to post your times. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks man! So I can compete in my first online competition this Monday?


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 13, 2015)

Round 474
*21.48*

18.86, 24.11, 23.05, 24.12, (27.09), 20.86, (17.50), 21.30, 18.77, 22.52, 21.77, 19.44


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 13, 2015)

*Round 474 Results*​

josh42732 - 18.42 (two more!)
Sergeant Baboon - 19.72 (one more!)
DELToS - 20.06
rightmanten - 20.71
earth2dan - 21.48
mhm - 21.59

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 13, 2015)

*Round 475*
*Potential Closing Time - Nov 20, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 475th round:

B2 D' U F2 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 U2 B' F' R' U L2 U' F' D2 L D'
D R2 U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D L' F R' L B D' U' R2 B
B2 F2 D2 U' F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' U' R D' U2 B R D' L F2
D B2 D' U F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 U' B' U' B R F L' U L D' R2 F'
R2 D2 F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U B2 L U' B2 L' B D U' R U L2 U
U2 B2 R2 F2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' B' U2 L' B2 F' L' U R' D B' D'
F2 D2 B2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 D L D' F2 R B' R2 D2 R' F' L D'
B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' B' D B' R' U' F2 R' F L D2 U'
F2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D R2 B2 U R2 F' B2 D U L' U2 B2 U2 F' D2
R2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F L2 U' F2 L U B F2 U' R L'
D2 B2 R2 L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F B2 U2 F R2 L B2 F D' L2
U2 L2 F2 D F2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 D B' L2 F U' R D B U L' D' L'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 14, 2015)

Round 475-CFOP-Moyu Aolong V2 Enhanced addition-first time entering competition

1. [25.04] B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 B2 R' F' L D2 B' U' L U F' R' U'
2. [28.86] R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 L2 U F D2 R U' F L' D B' R2 F2
3. [26.04] B2 R2 U B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U' R2 B' D B F R
4. [27.77] L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U R2 F D2 U L' D R2 U F2 L' B'
5. [35.38] U' L2 D L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 B D F' R' L' D B2 R' F2 D U'
6. [21.02] F2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F L' U' B' F R' L' U2 B2 L2 (New PB!!! )
7. [24.94] D2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 B2 D2 U2 B L' D F2 L' U2 F R' U2 R
8. [27.98] L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U' B2 L2 D L2 U' F' D' R' B' F' U' L U' R' D2 U2
9. [24.95] L2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D B2 R U2 F2 D' B R2 F' D2 F' L
10. [23.36] D' R2 D2 B2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L2 U' R' B L U L2 U2 F2 L B2 F U'
11. [30.47] B2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' B D2 R' F' R' B2 D' R B L D2
12. [22.66] B2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 U R2 D L D' U' B' F' D B' U' B L'

*Ao12=26.21*


----------



## Cris738 (Nov 14, 2015)

Round 475 Roux X-axis neutral average

Ao12: 22.63
Best Ao5: 20.38(third best Ao5 average) 

22.65, (29.67) , 20.31, 24.54, 24.54, 20.16, 20.35, 25.69, 20.63, (15.75) , 24.39, 23.07


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 14, 2015)

Round 475
avg of 12: *19.66*
(15.27), 19.29, 17.89, 19.01, (27.78), 18.73, 20.99, 21.55, 17.53, 21.31, 21.66, 18.68


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 15, 2015)

Round 475
avg of 12: 19.67
Time List:
1. 19.79, 16.60, 19.24, 17.90, 21.16, 20.09, 23.15, 17.55, 19.96, (15.79), (24.82), 21.28

Was pretty bad. Had a lot of 20's, and it was my first 12 solves of the day. Still sub-20, though! Just need 1 more to graduate!


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 16, 2015)

josh42732 said:


> Round 475
> avg of 12: 19.67
> Time List:
> 1. 19.79, 16.60, 19.24, 17.90, 21.16, 20.09, 23.15, 17.55, 19.96, (15.79), (24.82), 21.28
> ...



Nice job man! still avg about 27-28 but I am expecting to reduce my times alot with some practice because I recently discovered a really helpful video on youtube by crazybadcuber. It's sort of common knowledge stuff but he explains it very well.


----------



## DELToS (Nov 17, 2015)

round 475
CFOP, MoYu TangLong

average of 12: 19.21

Time List:
1. 21.79
2. 19.91
3. 21.47
4. 22.05
5. (14.45)
6. 17.06
7. 20.86
8. 16.98
9. (24.40) 
10. 17.65
11. 14.83
12. 19.51


----------



## mafergut (Nov 20, 2015)

Round 475
CFOP, Congs Design Yueying, two handed, normal solving

This is my first entry into this race for sub-20.

I just did another Ao12 as warmup and then the scrambles for this round. Got a decent result, event though I had a stupid DNF in a sub-20 solve (I messed up an A-perm!!!) 

avg of 12: *19.54*
Time List:
19.48, 20.68, 19.84, 17.90, 18.84, (DNF(19.73)), 20.12, 18.27, (17.07), 21.45, 17.79, 21.01


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 20, 2015)

Round 475
*20.03*

21.51, 19.24, 19.14, 19.37, 19.95, 22.41, 19.34, (23.15), (18.78), 18.96, 19.40, 21.03

Sooo close...


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 20, 2015)

*Round 475 Results*​

DELToS - 19.21 (two more!)
mafergut - 19.54 (two more!)
Sergeant Baboon - 19.66 (graduates!)
Josh42732 - 19.67 (one more!)
earth2dan - 20.03
Cris738 - 22.63
Joel2274 - 26.21

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to Sergeant Baboon for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as an alumni.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 20, 2015)

*Round 476
Potential Closing Time - Nov 27, 2015 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 476th round:

R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F' D2 U R' U' B2 L2 U F' L2 U2
F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' L D' B' F U' F L B2 L2 F' U2
B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F R' B2 U' R' U'
U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U' F R' B F2 D R F'
D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B F2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L'
B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B' R2 L' D' L2 U' R F D2 U2 R'
F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R B2 R2 F' L F' D' B R D2
R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' D' R2 L D' R F
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D U' F2 U2 L U R' F R2 L U L2 U' R U2
D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L U L D F R B' F2 U F U'
U' R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 L' F U' B' D2 U' R D' L' F U2
D' B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F U' L2 B U' R' F' R2 F' R' U'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yay I graduated!!! I was EXTREMELY worried that I wouldn't get a sub-20 average, with 2 counting 23's, and two other sup-20. Very excited that I can now go to sub-15! Does this mean that I can say that I'm sub-20 now when people ask?

Also, tried doing this with Prisma Puzzle Timer. That's why different format. 

Rubik's cube
Nov 20, 2015 4:51:06 PM - 5:00:25 PM

Mean: 19.66
Average: 19.37
Best time: 15.66
Median: 18.69
Worst time: 26.61
Standard deviation: 3.22

Best average of 5: 17.72
2-6 - (15.66) (21.15) 18.48 18.90 15.77

Best average of 12: 19.37
1-12 - (26.61) (15.66) 21.15 18.48 18.90 15.77 23.27 17.47 23.30 17.16 17.84 20.32

1. 26.61 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F' D2 U R' U' B2 L2 U F' L2 U2
2. 15.66 F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' L D' B' F U' F L B2 L2 F' U2
3. 21.15 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F R' B2 U' R' U'
4. 18.48 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U' F R' B F2 D R F'
5. 18.90 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B F2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L'
6. 15.77 B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B' R2 L' D' L2 U' R F D2 U2 R'
7. 23.27 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R B2 R2 F' L F' D' B R D2
8. 17.47 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' D' R2 L D' R F
9. 23.30 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D U' F2 U2 L U R' F R2 L U L2 U' R U2
10. 17.16 D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L U L D F R B' F2 U F U'
11. 17.84 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 L' F U' B' D2 U' R D' L' F U2
12. 20.32 D' B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F U' L2 B U' R' F' R2 F' R' U'


----------



## DELToS (Nov 20, 2015)

Round 476, CFOP, MoYu TangLong
another PB Ao12! Also I got my second ever 12, soo close to PB!

Generated By csTimer on 2015-11-20
avg of 12: 17.94

Time List:
1. (22.42) R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D' F' D2 U R' U' B2 L2 U F' L2 U2 
2. (12.94) F2 L2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 D' L D' B' F U' F L B2 L2 F' U2 
3. 14.14 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' L' B2 D' R2 U2 F R' B2 U' R' U' 
4. 20.40 U2 B2 D' L2 U F2 U F2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 U' F R' B F2 D R F' 
5. 18.55 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D B F2 L' F2 L2 F' R2 L2 F L' 
6. 16.79 B2 R2 D R2 D' U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 B' R2 L' D' L2 U' R F D2 U2 R' 
7. 18.41 F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 D' U2 F2 R B2 R2 F' L F' D' B R D2 
8. 17.22 R2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' D' B' D' R2 L D' R F 
9. 20.07 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D U' F2 U2 L U R' F R2 L U L2 U' R U2 
10. 17.14 D F2 R2 U' F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L U L D F R B' F2 U F U' 
11. 17.22 U' R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 D F2 D2 L' F U' B' D2 U' R D' L' F U2 
12. 19.50 D' B2 D' U' L2 B2 U' R2 F2 U' F U' L2 B U' R' F' R2 F' R' U'


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Nov 20, 2015)

earth2dan said:


> Special congratulations to Sergeant Baboon for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as an alumni.



Yay!  I think I will keep participating, at least until I really feel like I'm sub-20.

Round 476 (alumni)
avg of 12: *19.73*
20.84, 21.58, 18.15, (17.03), 19.09, 17.87, 20.45, 19.09, 19.19, (22.74), 21.54, 19.47


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 21, 2015)

Round 476
CFOP, Moyu Aolong vs enhanced edition
1 34.631
2	22.759	
3	28.660	
4	30.597	
5	25.540	
6	29.471
7	22.228
8	25.530	
9	24.299	
10	28.422	
11	28.351	
12	21.459
*Ao12=26.58*

I got a PB of 18.xx on a solve but it didn't count because I forgot that I was using a certain scramble :/


----------



## CubePro (Nov 21, 2015)

Joel, you might want to go to Race to sub-30 and sub-25 to meet solvers of your caliber


----------



## mafergut (Nov 21, 2015)

Round 476

Second try and a DNF. Had a terrible start, got nervous but managed to recover well... until I messed up an OLL and ended up with a counting 25.00. Even with all that, if it hadn't been for that second DNF (the same lefty A-perm issue than last week!!!!) I would have gotten a 19.98.

*DNF* = 21.70, DNF(21.67), 22.74, 16.17, 18.10, 19.88, 18.63, 24.99, 19.13, DNF(18.18), 19.78, 16.70

I guess I'll have to start all over next week.


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 23, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Joel, you might want to go to Race to sub-30 and sub-25 to meet solvers of your caliber



ok. I didn't know that thread existed, so thanks for advice!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 23, 2015)

Joel2274 said:


> ok. I didn't know that thread existed, so thanks for advice!



I was averaging 26-27 when I started in this thread too. Everyone is welcome to participate here. It's good motivation to practice and improve


----------



## Joel2274 (Nov 24, 2015)

earth2dan said:


> I was averaging 26-27 when I started in this thread too. Everyone is welcome to participate here. It's good motivation to practice and improve



ok. I'll go to that other thread and if I don't feel like waiting for next week's competition, I'll probably come over here.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Nov 25, 2015)

Round 476
Method: CFOP
Average: 21.11
Time List:
1. *(25.35)*
2. 22.70 
3. *(18.35) * 
4. 19.67 
5. 21.47 
6. 21.74 
7. 21.60 
8. 23.57 
9. 22.22 
10. 19.66 
11. 18.41 
12. 20.09


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 27, 2015)

Round 476
*19.82*

20.22, 19.62, 19.61, 16.16, (15.37), 18.17, (23.40), 20.81, 20.15, 21.78, 19.90, 21.73

Woo! That last half was a little sketchy, but I'll take that sub 20 average!


----------



## josh42732 (Nov 27, 2015)

earth2dan said:


> Round 476
> *19.82*
> 
> 20.22, 19.62, 19.61, 16.16, (15.37), 18.17, (23.40), 20.81, 20.15, 21.78, 19.90, 21.73
> ...


Nice!


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 27, 2015)

*Round 476 Results*​

DELToS - 17.94 (one more!)
josh42732 - 19.37 (graduates!)
Sergeant Baboon - 19.73 (alumni)
earth2dan - 19.82 (two more!)
ViliusRibinskas - 21.11
Joel2274 - 26.58
mafergut - DNF

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to josh42732 for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 27, 2015)

*Round 477
Potential Closing Time - Dec 04, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 477th round:

U B2 D F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U' B' L U2 F' U2 R2 L D B2 L'
D B2 U2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 B2 L2 F U2 R' U2 F L D' B' U' L2 U'
U' L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F' U' R F' D' U R2 B' U' L'
B2 D B2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 U B' D' B2 R2 U L B' D2 R2 F'
D F2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U R B2 D R' L2 F' R L2 B U
F2 R2 D R2 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 R F' R' B' R F2 U2 R D R2 U'
L2 B2 L2 B2 D' U2 F2 D' B2 F2 D' L B2 L B' D R' F L' F' R' U'
L2 U' B2 D' R2 D2 F2 D2 B2 U F2 L D B2 U2 F R' L F' D
D2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 R2 B' R' D L' U' R D2 B2 U2 F
F2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' B2 F2 R2 U R D' B' U' L U L2 U' F' D'
D R2 D' B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D' F' R2 B2 D2 R' D U2 R2
D' B2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 B2 L B' D R2 B U F R' L2 F D'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## DELToS (Nov 27, 2015)

avg of 12: 17.90, CFOP MoYu tanglong

Time List:
1. (15.27)
2. 16.99
3. (23.13)
4. 17.13
5. 18.03
6. 17.72
7. 18.52
8. 18.06
9. 17.09
10. 16.99
11. 16.66
12. 21.79

Yay I graduated


----------



## mafergut (Nov 28, 2015)

I did again 2 DNFs in the first 5 solves so I didn't even care to finish the Ao12 this week.


----------



## pyr14 (Nov 30, 2015)

alumni

avg of 12
current: 19.61 (σ = 1.93)
best: 19.61 (σ = 1.93)

Average: 19.61 (σ = 1.93)
Mean: 19.63

Time List:
1. 17.30 B U R' B' L' U' R B R 
2. 16.75 L' R B U L B U B' R' 
3. 21.02 U' B' U' R' L U' B' R' U 
4. 21.68 U' R' L' R' U R B R 
5. 17.84 L' B R' L' R' U' B' U' R' 
6. 21.62 B' R' U R U L' R L 
7. 17.30 U' L U' L U R' L B' U' 
8. 18.58 U' B R B' L' U L' U L' 
9. 19.04 B' R U L U R U' B' R' 
10. 22.77 L' R' L B' R L R' U 
11. 19.33 L U' R L' U' R' B L R' 
12. 22.40 L' U' B L' R L B R L U'

well i failed... i failed in race to sub 15 thread by not even sub 20... twice in a row.... exactly why i hate 3x3


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 1, 2015)

And this is why I wanted to keep participating, haha.

Round 477 (alumni)
avg of 12: *20.71*
17.75, 26.20+, 21.72, (27.21), 27.05, 18.79, 21.53, (16.46), 20.01, 19.42, 17.67, 16.99


----------



## 1w3playZ (Dec 4, 2015)

Eh. This was ok for me. 

avg of 12: 22.459

Time List:
1. (18.920) 
2. 19.810 
3. (26.890) 
4. 26.820 
5. 21.450 
6. 22.970 
8. 23.170 
9. 25.160 
10. 21.310 
11. 23.100 
12. 20.940


----------



## trackdork (Dec 4, 2015)

First time doing this... Not the right setup for proper timing but gotta start somewhere right?

Avg12 - 27.518
Best - 20.19
Worst - 33.09

24.53
25.74
30.62
31.40
(33.09)
28.31
28.97
29.81
20.80
(20.19)
26.19
28.81


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

Round 477
*20.31*

18.55, (17.14), 20.98, (28.83), 18.20, 19.86, 20.35, 20.57, 21.54, 21.77, 19.38, 21.85

So close! I haven't actually been practicing at all lately. I've just been getting more sleep. Go figure


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

trackdork said:


> First time doing this... Not the right setup for proper timing but gotta start somewhere right?
> 
> Avg12 - 27.518
> Best - 20.19
> Worst - 33.09



Welcome aboard! If you have a smartphone you can download a free speed cube timer app. That's all I've ever used and it works just fine for me


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

mafergut said:


> I did again 2 DNFs in the first 5 solves so I didn't even care to finish the Ao12 this week.



This isn't exactly an official competition. If you mess up you can just wait a day and try the average over again. I don't think anybody here would fault you for it 

Better luck next round!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> alumni
> 
> well i failed... i failed in race to sub 15 thread by not even sub 20... twice in a row.... exactly why i hate 3x3



Welcome back! Now you get to hang out with us slowpokes again


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

*Round 477 Results*​

DELToS - 17.9 (graduates!)
pyr14 - 19.61 (alumni)
earth2dan - 20.31
Sergeant Baboon - 20.71 (alumni)
1w3playZ - 22.46
trackdork - 27.52
mafergut - DNF

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to DELToS for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2015)

*Round 478
Potential Closing Time - Dec 11, 2015 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 478th round:

U' F2 L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F' D B' R' F U2 R2 U' L D' R'
B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U B2 U L2 D F' L B F' R' U2 B' U R U2 B' L
B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' U2 R2 F' D2 U' B D2 R D
L2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 B D' L U2 B2 L' D U R F' U'
L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 D2 R B2 F2 D2 U B2 D' F R B
R2 B2 D L2 U' L2 D F2 D' R2 D F' R2 U2 L' U2 F L' B D' F2 U'
U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U F2 R2 F2 D R' B2 L F D' R2 F2 U R L' U'
F2 D B2 U' L2 U L2 U R2 D F2 R F2 L B2 D' F2 R' B' R L'
F2 D' B2 U L2 D2 U F2 U2 B2 U' F' D U' F U R L U R' L'
R2 D' L2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 U B2 L U2 R B D' U' B2 U2 R' D
F2 U F2 U' L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 B' D L' U' F' L' U2 L' D F' U'
L2 U B2 F2 U2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U R B' U' F2 R2 B2 R D U L'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## trackdork (Dec 5, 2015)

earth2dan said:


> Welcome aboard! If you have a smartphone you can download a free speed cube timer app. That's all I've ever used and it works just fine for me


Thanks! Right on... Should have been more clear... I was tired, tipsy, on the couch watching Monday night football after putting the wife and kids to bed and decided to jump in on this. I had poor lighting and a QJ timer on my lap. Multitasking speedsolves does not make for a consistent average . I have to put myself in comp settings to get the appropriate nervous jitters going!

EDIT: list realized there are > 850 pages. You guys must be quite dedicated to keep this thing going!


----------



## pyr14 (Dec 5, 2015)

r478 alumni
avg of 12
current: 18.63 (σ = 1.13)
best: 18.63 (σ = 1.13)

Average: 18.63 (σ = 1.13)
Mean: 18.29

Time List:
1. 20.48+ D2 L' U' F' R L' F' D' F U B2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 
2. 18.19 R F' B' R2 U' L2 U' D2 R F2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 
3. 16.94 L2 U' F2 D B2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 F' D B' U' R B2 L B D2 U' 
4. 19.62 B2 L2 D2 B' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 R' U' R D' F' L2 R' B2 U 
5. 19.27 D2 F D2 B' D2 B' L2 R2 B' D2 F U L' D2 U B U B L' R2 
6. 16.90 F U' F2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 D F U' F' R' B D F D2 F' 
7. DNF(19.87) D F R' L U D2 L2 D R F2 L2 U L2 D F2 U2 L2 D L2 D2 
8. 19.17 D2 B' L2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F' R2 U' R' F2 D F2 D2 U2 L' F D 
9. 18.08 F' D2 F' L D L U B R B2 D2 R2 L2 F' R2 U2 F U2 F 
10. 19.02 L2 F L D' F' U L D B2 L U2 R2 D B2 U R2 U' L2 U D' R2 
11. 14.80 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D L2 B2 D' F2 U2 B R D2 U' R' B' L' B L' F' 
12. 18.67 D2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 R2 F L D' R U' F' R D B' R2

btw ignore scrambles


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2015)

I don't know what happens with the Racing to sub-20 Ao12s. In the weekly competition Ao5s I am getting 18s and here I cannot even sub-20, for 3 weeks in a row.

19.22, 16.03, (15.53), 23.78, 21.00, 21.71, 21.31, (DNF(27.35)), 19.53, 20.11, 23.37, 20.94 = 20.70

I started with very nice solves and, all of a sudden I could not sub-20 any more.


----------



## Cris738 (Dec 5, 2015)

Round 478 with roux(dual color neutral)

Ao12: 21.768
Best Ao5: 19.536 (last five solves)

(29.085), 23.223, 23.233, 20.109, 25.523, 22.424, 21.219, (16.738), 18.691, 20.023, 19.894, 23.341


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Dec 6, 2015)

Round 478
Average: 18.58 0.01 off by PB! Are you kidding me?!
Time list:
1. 16.99
2. 17.38 
3. *(23.08) * 
4. 19.35 
5. 19.15 
6. 18.01 
7. 19.09 
8. 18.20[X-cross] 
9. 19.05 
10. 19.45 
11. 19.17 
12. *(16.41)*


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Dec 8, 2015)

Round 478 (alumni)
avg of 12: *17.28*
19.37, 19.05, 16.38, 18.38, 17.10, 18.56, (23.10), 16.89, 16.54, 13.65, (13.12), 16.86

With that, I think it's probably time for me to get out of here. Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 12, 2015)

Round 478
*20.52*

(17.02), 25.48, 17.65, 18.86, 22.25, (26.00), 22.65, 17.22, 18.60, 21.96, 18.78, 21.78

Ugh... Sorry I didn't end the round yesterday. I just finished an all nighter at the office. This definitely should have been a sub20 average for me, there were some easy cross scrambles in there. I'm just too tired to be consistent.

New round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 12, 2015)

*Round 478 Results​*

Sergeant Baboon - 17.28 (alumni)
ViliusRibinskas - 18.58 (two more!)
pyr14 - 18.63 (alumni)
earth2dan - 20.52
mafergut - 20.70
Cris738 - 21.77

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 12, 2015)

*Round 479
Potential Closing Time - Dec 17, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 479th Round:

B2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U' B U B2 D2 U2 R U2 R2 U B U2
U F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U B' R' F' L F D' B D' F' L
F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 F2 D' B' U' F' R B' U2 R' L2 D2 F' U'
B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' R U2 B' U2 B' L F D L B2
D2 B2 D B2 U R2 D R2 B2 D R2 F' L' D2 F D2 R' F D' B F U2
B2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R' U F2 R2 F' L B' D2 U2
U F2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U' L' D' F' D' F' D' R2 U' F' U2
U2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U F' D F' U2 L2 B' D R' D2 L U
R2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U F L2 B D L F' L2 U2 B L D
B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U2 L' B' U' F D' L2 B' R L B
D U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U R2 F L B R' U' L D B D F U'
B2 D' F2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' D' F D2 B' U R2 D

I'm going to try and close this round on Thursday this time. Friday the 18th is my birthday AND it's opening day of Star Wars: The Force Awakens, so I'm gonna be busy 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 14, 2015)

It looks like I cannot stop being a complete patzer when I approach this race.
Did some warmup, ending with an 18.98 Ao12.
Did the race scrambles.
Got nervous, started to lock up all over the place, did a sup-20 average again:

19.55, 21.56, 17.17, 21.73, 20.73, (31.97), 21.55, (16.67), 21.99, 21.72, 20.35, 20.06 = *20.64*


----------



## trackdork (Dec 14, 2015)

479th round!

not the kind of consistency I'm looking for but I've been practicing untimed slow solving for a week and a half. Lookahead is improving I think, now to execute on said lookahead 

Average of 12: 27.165
1-12 - (20.290) 28.378 25.587 28.253 29.433 26.625 28.645 23.715 22.739 28.549 (31.859) 29.727

1. (20.290)
2. 28.378
3. 25.587
4. 28.253
5. 29.433
6. 26.625
7. 28.645
8. 23.715
9. 22.739
10. 28.549
11. 31.859 
12. 29.727


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 17, 2015)

Round 479
*20.59*

19.29, 22.24, 19.28, 19.50, (23.47), 20.53, 20.12, 23.45, (17.30), 20.38, 19.62, 21.52

Slowly but surely, I will break down that wall.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 17, 2015)

*Round 479 Results
*​

earth2dan - 20.59
mafergut - 20.64
trackdork - 27.16

Not many participants this round, but congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 17, 2015)

*Round 480
Potential Closing Time - Dec 24, 2015 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 480th round:

F2 L2 D B2 D B2 D2 R2 L2 D' F D L' U L2 D B2 R B2 D
F2 D L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U R D R B' L2 U' L2 D' U2 R' L2
D2 F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 D U2 L B2 L F2 L' U' L' U2 F R
L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L F' R' L' F U' F' L' B2 D' U2
R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U' F2 L D L F D' U' B U R' F2 U2
U L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D2 F2 D' U' B' L2 U' F2 R B' D' U2 F' L2
D' R2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U L2 F' U' R U L' F2 D2 R2 B D'
D F2 L2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D L' U2 R' D2 B U2 R' D U' B' U'
U F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 F2 D' R U' L' B' D2 F U' B L2 D U'
R2 B2 L2 D L2 U B2 D' U2 F2 U2 B L2 F U' R' F2 D F' R' D'
L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R' F' U2 L' B L B2 L' B L' U2
D' F2 D B2 F2 R2 U' F2 U B2 D2 F R' U2 L2 D2 F L' D2 U' B' L2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 17, 2015)

Round 480

16.85, 16.78, 20.25, 19.63, (14.38), 18.63, 18.66, 19.75, (DNF(18.27)), 17.97, 17.46, 19.97 = *18.60*

Starting again the count to 3... let's hope this time's for good.

I had to go back to my previous main (Yueying). The lockups and inconsistency seemed to be caused in part at least by me not getting used to the Moyu Tanglong. Newer doesn't mean always better, at least for me in this case. Also the fact that it's still not stickered with my preferred shades seems to have a clear impact in recognition. With my Yueying I was able to find the pieces much more easily.


----------



## CubePro (Dec 18, 2015)

Average of 12: *20.02*
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 17.20
Worst Time: 23.02
Individual Times:
1.	19.89	L B2 F' D' U B2 F L2 R' B' F' D' B2 F' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 D U' B' F D2 F2
2.	17.46	B F' L R2 D2 F2 R2 U2 L R D2 R2 U2 B2 F2 D U2 B D2 U B2 R2 D' U2 B'
3.	20.37	L' U' F2 L2 U' R F2 R' U B' L' R' U B2 D L' D2 U R B2 F' U' B' L2 R'
4.	19.33	F' D2 L R2 U2 R2 U2 L R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B U' R F' U' L2 R U B F' L D'
5.	19.95	L2 B2 D U' F' U' B D' R2 F R' D2 R B' L' R' U' L2 R2 D U B2 F' U2 L2
6.	21.40	L' R D L2 R2 D' U F2 R' B2 F' U R' D B2 L2 R B' F2 D' U' R U2 L' R2
7.	19.46	B D2 U2 B2 D L2 R D B2 F D2 U2 B2 L D2 U B2 D U R F L' B R U'
8.	(23.02)	F' L R2 B' L' D U B2 R2 U' B' F2 R F2 U2 L R' F D2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 L2
9.	21.13	D2 L R' B2 D2 B D2 B' R F L2 D' R' F' L2 R2 F D U2 L R' U B L2 D2
10.	(17.20)	B F2 L2 F' U' B R2 D2 B U' B' F L2 F' D2 F' D U2 F D U' B F L2 R2
11.	20.32	B' L R2 B F2 D' B2 L' B U2 F' L' R F' D' U' L' F L F L2 D2 U' L R
12.	20.87	D U B L D F2 D' L' R2 F2 D F' L2 F R' U L2 R F2 U' F' D L2 U L

Messed up U-Perm at last to go over 20 *sigh* ;_;


----------



## Siddharth (Dec 18, 2015)

ROUND 480
20.03, 25.04, 22.46, 18.75, 25.55, (26.21), (15.51), 25.21, 21.33, 22.11, 21.11, 20.31= 22.22
Hi
I'm new over here.
Anyway in one of the solves I got the exact same f2l case consecutively thrice! And also a pll skip in the same solve!!
But still there is a huge difference of like 10 seconds between my best and worst solve..


----------



## StarOfDoom (Dec 19, 2015)

1. (16.046)
2. 17.750
3. 23.162
4. 16.817
5. (25.121)
6. 19.359
7. 18.133
8. 20.654
9. 21.239
10. 19.271
11. 17.969
12. 20.604

AO12: *19.496*

2 corner twists in a row. 5 and 6. Sucks because I never get twists. Oh well, I still got the sub 20!

So, I'm not actually sure if I belong here or in race to sub 15. My average jumps daily from 20.xx to 19.xx, although recently I've been getting a ton of lower times. I'll see, but for now, I'll be here! (I'm pretty sure I'll be sub 20 consistently in a week max though)

EDIT: 3 days later and I have an AO100 of 18.09, so after this round I will be jumping to road to sub 15


----------



## trackdork (Dec 23, 2015)

Nerves are a funny thing. Full disclosure: I had to redo one solve where I brain farted and did the wrong OLL twice in a row lol! Just being honest... having a 36 in there and a counting 31 CRUSHED my average. I rescrambled it at the end of the session, plus I'm not good enough to have memorized the moves anyway! 

Dec 23, 2015 11:38:24 AM - 11:50:33 AM

Mean: 26.456
Average: 26.416
Best time: 21.502
Median: 27.127
Worst time: 31.817
Standard deviation: 3.023

Best average of 5: 25.361
7-11 - (21.502) 27.986 25.292 (31.817) 22.805

Best average of 12: *26.416*
1-12 - 27.824 29.186 26.430 28.994 28.772 23.267 (21.502) 27.986 25.292 (31.817) 22.805 23.608


----------



## ONikolay (Dec 23, 2015)

Round 480:

18.28, (16.68), 24.17, 21.86, 17.96, 19.15, 20.03, 19.11, (29.19), 27.14, 21.14, 26.89 = *21.57*

ntnt

16.68 easy first block
yellow F, blue U
E2 R2 U' R' u2


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 25, 2015)

Round 480
*21.53*

22.62, 21.46, 21.37, 19.35, 21.46, 22.37, (24.87), 18.82, (16.19), 23.53, 21.51, 22.86


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 25, 2015)

*Round 480 Results*​

mafergut - 18.60 (two more!)
StarOfDoom - 19.50 (two more!)
CubePro - 20.02
earth2dan - 21.53
ONikolay - 21.57
Siddharth - 22.22
trackdork - 26.42

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 29, 2015)

*Round 481
Potential Closing Time - Jan 1, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 481st Round:

B2 U L2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 U' F R2 D2 R D2 B R2 U' L' F2 U'
D F2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 D' L2 U F2 R' B2 F R' L2 U R2 B' L' D U2
B2 U L2 U L2 D2 B2 U' R2 U R L F' U2 R D2 U' F2 R F D'
D' R2 F2 D F2 D B2 U' F2 D' R' F' D2 B' D' F2 U B R' L'
B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 U F' R2 D L F2 R' F' D2 F' D' U2
D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D L2 D' F2 D R' D B R' U2 R F2 L D U'
D U2 B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U L2 U L B L D U R' B U2 B L' D'
U L2 D B2 D' B2 U L2 U' B2 D2 L' D2 F D' R' B D2 U L U
D R2 D F2 R2 L2 D R2 U F2 U2 B L2 B R D' B' D2 F2 U' L' U2
D' R2 U B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F' L' U' R' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' B2
L2 U' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 B' U2 L2 U2 R2 L' B' D F2 R
U' F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D L U L B2 U B F' U2 L' U

Sorry for the delay. This is a busy time of year 
I'm going to try and close this round on Friday and get back on the Friday schedule.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ONikolay (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 481:

16.83, 22.42, 18.32, 19.07, (25.92), 19.34, 19.21, 17.96, 21.49, (16.48), 24.29, 20.87 = *19.98*


----------



## Siddharth (Dec 29, 2015)

*Round 481:
*21.34, 27.11, 21.22, 16.33, (14.11), 22.92, (27.63), 18.58, 21.87, 25.04, 19.98
Finally...*19.439/19.44*
I have been improving pretty fast this week!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 481
*21.12*

20.87, 20.68, 24.08, (25.14), 19.79, 18.47, 22.81, 24.08, 18.09, (17.60), 20.27, 22.07

So close, yet so far away.


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 29, 2015)

Round 481:

(14.36), 18.42, 18.58, (21.99), 18.33, 17.96, 21.89, 17.39, 17.58, 18.10, 15.52, 16.64 *= 18.04*


----------



## CubePro (Dec 30, 2015)

Round 481
3x3

Average of 12: 18.64
Best time: 14.16
Median: 18.97
Worst time: DNF
Standard deviation: 2.36

Best average of 5: 17.56
6-10 - 18.36 18.60 (20.16) 15.72 (14.16)

1. 19.52 B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U2 L2 D2 R B D2 U' F L B2 D' R2 L'
2. 19.33 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B2 D' R D' F' L2 F2 R2 L' U' R' B U2
3. 14.40 L2 F2 L2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U L D' U R' B' U' B' D2 F D
4. DNF B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' F2 L2 U' R L B' F2 R D U2
5. 18.39 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U L U2 L' D2 U2 B L D' R2 F' D'
6. 18.36 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 F' L' U R D' F U2 B2 D' F
7. 18.60 U' B2 U B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R' B' R' U2 B2 F2 R' D2 L F
8. 20.16 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' B D' L2 U' B' F D2 B2 L2
9. 15.72 R2 D' U' L2 U B2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 R' B' F L U' R' L2 B' F' D2 U
10. 14.16 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B R2 U' F D2 R' D' R' L' D
11. 19.99 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 R' F' R2 L2 F D U2 B' R' F
12. 21.95 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U B' U' B2 L2 U' R B' U F' R' U2
That last 21 at the end tho


----------



## epride17 (Dec 31, 2015)

Round 481:

24.15, 21.60, 18.68, 18.65, 20.06, 18.54, 17.70, 16.88, 17.08, 23.66, 19.27, 16.89 = 19.21


----------



## mafergut (Jan 3, 2016)

Round 481:

19.19, 19.96, (27.38), 20.85, 20.93, 20.65, 19.62, 20.96, (15.58), 19.52, 18.54, 18.66 = 19.89

Saved at the very end with the 15.xx and two 18.xx. Not feeling really sub-20 and I could not use the 2-sided PLL recognition I've been learning this Christmas because I'm still slower with it than just quickly looking around the cube.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 4, 2016)

*Round 481 Results​*

Bogdan - 18.04 (two more!)
CubePro - 18.64 (two more!)
epride17 - 19.21 (two more!)
Siddharth - 19.44 (two more!)
mafergut - 19.89 (one more!)
Onikolay - 19.98 (two more!)
earth2dan - 21.12

Wow! With the exception of this old slowpoke, that was a sub 20 round for everyone. Good job folks.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 4, 2016)

*Round 482
Potential Closing Time - Jan 8, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 482nd Round:

D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' U' F D' F' R F' R' D2 U
R2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 F' R' B2 D2 R' L' U F2 D' R
B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F D' F U' R L B' U' B2 D2 L'
L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R B D2 R L D' L D F' L2 U
D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U B2 U L D' R' B U' B2 F2 L F' R2 U'
D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' R' U' B' U2 R2 D B' D2 U2 F
B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L B2 U R2 F' D R2 F D2 B' L U
F2 D R2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' B L2 B L' B' L' D2 B' R2
U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' L' U L2 D F' R L' U B2 U'
F2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R' B' L F2 U B' L'
D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 R' B2 D L2 U' F D' R U
B2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 B' R' F2 D B F2 L2 D' U2 L

I'm going on vacation for the next 10 days, so I can't guarantee when this round will close. If I get the time I'll close it on Friday, if not I'll close it when I get back.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 4, 2016)

Round 482
*20.41*

19.09, 19.87, (18.78), 22.81, 20.46, 20.39, 19.92, 19.02, 19.62, 20.10, (24.63), 22.86

I was on pace for a sub 20 average, but I blew it at the end. D'oh!


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 5, 2016)

Round 482:
*19.52*
[spoiler="Time]
Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-5
avg of 12: 19.52

Time List:
1. 20.98 D2 F2 D' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L' U' F D' F' R F' R' D2 U 
2. (13.29) R2 U' L2 D F2 U R2 U L2 U R2 F' R' B2 D2 R' L' U F2 D' R 
3. 20.19 B2 U' L2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U2 F D' F U' R L B' U' B2 D2 L' 
4. 15.74 L2 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D' R B D2 R L D' L D F' L2 U 
5. 17.82 D2 L2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 U B2 U L D' R' B U' B2 F2 L F' R2 U' 
6. 22.39 D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U F2 D' R' U' B' U2 R2 D B' D2 U2 F 
7. 16.41 B2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U L2 B2 U L B2 U R2 F' D R2 F D2 B' L U 
8. 21.66 F2 D R2 F2 D' U' L2 B2 D' F2 D' B L2 B L' B' L' D2 B' R2 
9. (22.57) U' L2 D' U2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B' L' U L2 D F' R L' U B2 U' 
10. 20.06 F2 D R2 D L2 F2 L2 F2 D F2 D2 F' U2 L2 B2 R' B' L F2 U B' L' 
11. 19.10 D' F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D' B' U2 R' B2 D L2 U' F D' R U 
12. 20.84 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 B2 U F2 U2 B' R' F2 D B F2 L2 D' U2 L
[/spoiler]


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 5, 2016)

Round 482
Average: 18.47. Not bad actually, especially these 1-5 solves that made 16.93 ao5, PB is 16.5 tho
Time List:
1. 17.50 
2. *(15.43) * 
3. 15.48 
4. 17.82 
5. *(24.93) * 
6. 20.58 
7. 17.77 
8. 18.66 
9. 20.02 
10. 18.46 
11. 17.69 
12. 20.76


----------



## mafergut (Jan 5, 2016)

Round 482:

(17.29), 18.95, 21.90, (DNF(19.67)), 21.82, 18.51, 20.38, 18.78, 20.85, 17.92, 20.22, 20.84 = *20.02*

Believe it or not  Just 0.03 off of graduating. Also, without the DNF on that 19.67 I would have graduated. The DNF was just a messed up G-perm.
But, being honest, I don't deserve yet to graduate from this race and even if I am lucky and get 3 sub-20 results on the next three rounds I will be around as an alumni for quite some time.
Happy new year to you all and lots of luck on your averages!


----------



## slords17 (Jan 5, 2016)

Week 481
Avg: *20.90*

Time List:
1. 20.21 
2. 20.61 
3. 21.04 
4. (22.65) 
5. 22.48 
6. (17.20) 
7. 21.75 
8. 20.25 
9. 19.20 
10. 21.82 
11. 21.94 
12. 19.76


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 7, 2016)

r482

race to sub 20 (colour neutral)

avg of 12
current: 17.81 (σ = 1.84)
best: 17.81 (σ = 1.84)

Average: 17.81 (σ = 1.84)
Mean: 17.65

Time List:
1. 17.07 R2 F R' U2 R U2 F2 U2 F 
2. 12.43 R' U2 F U' R2 U R U R2 
3. 18.21 F' U' F U' R U' F2 U R' 
4. 15.81 U2 R F2 U2 R U' R2 F2 U 
5. 18.85 U R F2 U R F' U2 R2 U2 
6. 15.90 R' F2 U' R' U F U' R U 
7. 21.10 U R' U2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' U' 
8. 16.72 R2 F2 R' F2 R' F' R2 F U 
9. 20.16 F2 R F U' R2 F2 U R2 U 
10. 18.30 F2 R' U F2 R U' F2 U' R' 
11. 21.22 R' F R F' U R' U2 R U 
12. 16.00 R' F2 R' F U' F U R F2

1/3


----------



## epride17 (Jan 16, 2016)

Round 482:

19.56, 20.10, 20.33, 19.91, 19.57, 18.06, 20.80, 23.15, 19.17, 17.64, 21.28, 18.57 = 19.74


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 18, 2016)

*Round 482 Results​*

pyr14 - 17.81 (alumni)
ViliusRibinskas - 18.47 (one more!)
ONikolay - 19.52 (one more!)
epride17 - 19.74 (one more!)
mafergut - 20.02
earth2dan - 20.41
slords - 20.90

Congratulations to everyone! Honourable mention to mafergut this round. Just 3/100 of a second off graduating! Hang in there. I'm sure you'll graduate soon!

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 18, 2016)

*Round 483
Potential Closing Time - Jan 22, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 483rd round:

D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L D B R D2 U2 B R B F'
B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' B U B2 L' D R' D2 F R' F
D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U R' D U2 L U L2 B' F' R F' L'
R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U L' B D B' R' L D U2 L' D U'
B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L' D U2 R U2 R F' D' R2 F
F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 B D R' L U F2 R2 F D B U
B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D F' D2 L2 B U' L U2 F D2 L' D'
R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F D2 R B R' F' R L' U' L U'
F2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R' F' L2 F2 R B L U R2 B
R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 D R F R D2 R' L F2
D2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B2 L' D L' F' U2 R' D' R U'
D2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L F D2 L2 B' R' F2 D B2 D' U'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 19, 2016)

r483
colour neutral

avg of 12
current: 18.45 (σ = 2.31)
best: 18.45 (σ = 2.31)

Average: 18.45 (σ = 2.31)
Mean: 18.56

Time List:
1. 24.11 R' F2 R U F2 R F2 U' R' 
2. 21.11 R' U F U2 F' U R' U R' U' 
3. 19.86 F2 R' U' F U R2 U2 F' U' 
4. 16.94 F2 R' F R2 F' U F2 U2 R2 
5. 18.56 U' F' U F U' R2 U F' U 
6. 19.10+ U R2 U' F2 U' F U2 R U2 
7. 22.46 U' R' F R2 U' F U2 F' R2 
8. 18.70 U' F U2 R2 U' R' F U F2 
9. 16.13 R2 F2 R2 U R U2 R U2 F' 
10. 16.48 U R U' R2 U F R2 F R' 
11. 14.08 F R' F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' 
12. 15.14 F' U' F2 R U' F' R' F2 R'


----------



## ONikolay (Jan 19, 2016)

Round 483: *19.50*



Spoiler: Time:



Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-19
avg of 12: 19.50

Time List:
1. 16.83 D2 U' B2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 B2 D' L D B R D2 U2 B R B F' 
2. 21.11 B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D2 U' F2 D2 U' B U B2 L' D R' D2 F R' F 
3. (14.33) D2 F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U' R2 B2 U R' D U2 L U L2 B' F' R F' L' 
4. 20.35 R2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D' U L' B D B' R' L D U2 L' D U' 
5. 20.79 B2 R2 D' B2 U B2 L2 B2 U L' D U2 R U2 R F' D' R2 F 
6. 16.93 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 B D R' L U F2 R2 F D B U 
7. 18.11 B2 R2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 D F' D2 L2 B U' L U2 F D2 L' D' 
8. 18.51 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F D2 R B R' F' R L' U' L U' 
9. 18.31 F2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 U F2 R' F' L2 F2 R B L U R2 B 
10. (30.03) R2 F2 U L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 D R F R D2 R' L F2 
11. 24.49 D2 R2 U R2 U B2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' L B2 L' D L' F' U2 R' D' R U' 
12. 19.56 D2 B2 R2 U F2 U R2 U' F2 U2 L F D2 L2 B' R' F2 D B2 D' U'


----------



## slords17 (Jan 20, 2016)

Round 442
Avg: *20.46*
Cube: Thunderclap

Time List:
1. 18.67 
2. (24.55+) 
3. 18.33 
4. 21.10 
5. 22.87 
6. 20.42 
7. 20.45 
8. (18.12) 
9. 19.19 
10. 18.96 
11. 20.95 
12. 23.66


----------



## epride17 (Jan 21, 2016)

Round 483

21.59, 17.59, 17.47, 17.97, 18.20, 18.67, 17.86, 26.16, 17.35, 20.63, 19.65, 15.29 = 18.70

finally didn't cut it close


----------



## mafergut (Jan 21, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Honourable mention to mafergut this round. Just 3/100 of a second off graduating! Hang in there. I'm sure you'll graduate soon!



Thanks for your encouraging words! I'll do my best.

Round 483
Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-21
*avg of 12: 19.36*

Time List:
20.31, (15.35), 23.45, 18.99, 18.61, 19.76, 20.02, 16.36, 19.74, (26.36), 18.21, 18.16

I was more than confident I'd do it this time until the 10th solve with just a counting 20.3x and 20.0x and some nice times but then I had a terrible lockup on the PLL in the 10th solve that I barely could fix without having to redo half the solve and then got nervous again. Had to take a 1 minute break to finish again in good shape.


----------



## rightmanten (Jan 23, 2016)

Round 483

19.90, 20.27, 22.91, 20.29, 22.76, 20.63, 22.44, (19.34), (23.35), 23.21, 21.97, 22.94
*AO12: 21.73*

Haven't done much solving in a while but hopefully I will have more time to dedicate to reaching sub-20.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 25, 2016)

Round 483
*20.97*

19.77, 23.12, 17.53, 23.05, 18.23, 25.32, (25.76), (17.26), 20.93, 20.04, 19.29, 22.43

Well that was a roller coaster ride. Hopefully I can be a little more consistent next round.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 25, 2016)

*Round 483 Results*​

pyr14 - 18.45 (alumni)
epride17 - 18.70 (graduates!)
mafergut - 19.36 (two more!)
ONikolay - 19.50 (graduates!)
slords17 - 20.46
earth2dan - 20.97
rightmanten - 21.73

Congratulations to everone!

Special congratulations to epride17 and ONikolay for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as alumni. Lets keep this thread going strong


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 25, 2016)

*Round 484
Potential Closing Time - Jan 29, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 484th round:

B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U B2 U2 F L D B U2 R2 U' R L F D'
U' B2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F U F2 R' F2 R2 D U' R U'
U F2 R2 U' L2 D R2 D L2 B2 R' D2 U L2 D' B R U2 F' L D2
U' B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 L D2 U2 F U' L' B' L2 B2 F
L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L F2 R B' D U' L' F' D2 L2
U2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' B2 U2 R' F2 L2 D' F U L2 F R' D'
F2 R2 U L2 U B2 U F2 U F2 D2 R' L2 B' F2 L F' L2 D R' B2
F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 R' D' U2 B2 F U2 F2 U' L D2 B
L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 B' R2 L B R' U2 R B' D'
R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D R2 L2 B2 R B' U B2 F L' F2 D L2 F2 D
R2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 D L' U2 B2 L2 F' U2 F' R2 D R D2
R2 U2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 B R L2 D' R' L' F L U' R2 U'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 484
Average: 17.30

Time List:
1. 18.42 
2. 15.74 
3. 16.25 
4. *(23.52) * 
5. 18.63 
6. 17.58 
7. 19.15 
8. 15.55 
9. 18.74 
10. 18.10 
11. *(13.62) * 
12. 14.89 
First solves of the day. I think I graduate, haven't competed here for like 1 month, my avg is like 17 now


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 484
*19.37*

22.08, 20.32, (13.33), 20.25, 20.98, 21.57, 18.53, 21.52, (22.20), 15.33, 15.00, 18.16

New PB single and avg12! That 3rd solve was nuts, I was already on pace for a great solve and BAM! PLL skip! I wasted half a second just staring at it in disbelief.


----------



## mafergut (Jan 26, 2016)

Round 484
Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-26
*avg of 12: 18.80*

Time List:
18.84, 20.43, 18.61, (13.25), 20.03, 18.19, (DNF(20.32)), 19.07, 20.37, 20.32, 16.36, 15.81

Nice session, not a single 21.xx or higher (even the DNF was going to be a 18-19 until I messed up a U-perm and decided to stop the timer). Funny that you had a low 13 PLL skip on the 3rd solve... because I had the exact same thing happening but on the 4th solve. With your execution and mine it would have been a wonderful double 13 back to back!!! I felt just a bit of pressure after the DNF but as the solves passed with acceptable times and I realized I was gonna make it, I relaxed and solved like I know I can in the last two.

Next week I will be in a position to graduate again. I hope I will not spoil it this time


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 27, 2016)

r484

colour neutral

avg of 12
current: 19.09 (σ = 1.56)
best: 19.09 (σ = 1.56)

Average: 19.09 (σ = 1.56)
Mean: 20.33

Time List:
1. 22.83 B R L B' R L' U' R' L 
2. 18.81 B' R L R L' U' L' B R 
3. 20.07 U' B R U L R' B' R' L' 
4. 18.25+ B' U L R U' R U R U' 
5. 37.90 L' U' R' B L' U' R' B U' 
6. 18.00 U B U' L' R' B' U L' 
7. 17.23 R U B U L' R L' U' R' 
8. 19.32 B R' U' L R B R B' R' 
9. 18.14 U L' U B R B' R L B 
10. 15.23 U L' U R' U' B R' B' R' L' 
11. 19.64 L B L R' B' R' B' R' U' 
12. 18.59 R B R' U' R B R' U' L


----------



## Cris738 (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 484 with dual color roux

Ao12: 19.784
Best Ao5 18.698 (solve 5-9)
18.559, (25.395), 21.508, 20.977, 19.917, 18.267, 18.278, 19.55, (14.505), 20.077, 20.251, 20.458


----------



## Abhijeet Singh (Jan 28, 2016)

Round 463
AO12-24.72


----------



## LyrikTech (Jan 28, 2016)

Well this is my first time competing! I use the QiYi Thunderclap and Cfop and have been cubing for 2 years now (Speedcubing for 1 year)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-1-28
avg of 12: 24.42

Time List:
23.54, 23.82, 24.36, 24.33, 26.17, 24.22, 23.61, 23.96, 24.68, 25.48, (23.06), (28.04)


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 29, 2016)

*Round 484 Results*​


ViliusRibinskas - 17.3 (graduates!)
mafergut - 18.8 (one more!)
pyr14 - 19.09 (alumni)
earth2dan - 19.37 (two more!)
Cris738 - 19.78 (two more!)
LyrikTech - 24.42	
Abhijeet Singh - 24.72	

Congratulations to everyone! Special congratulations to ViliusRibinskas for graduating this round! Remember, you can keep participating as an alumni 

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 29, 2016)

*Round 485
Potential Closing Time - Feb 5, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 485th round:

R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' B' R D2 B' L B' R' D' F L2
D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U B' L D2 U2 R' B D' R2 B L' U2
R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D R' D B' U' B F2 R2 F' D L'
U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B U' F2 R' L2 F R B' U2
U B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 L B' L F R2 B2 D U2
D' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U R' D R' F' D' B L' B2 D U F
R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L F' R' D' R2 B2 R' L2 B2
B2 L2 D' U L2 D R2 B2 U B2 U R D' F U2 B2 D2 R2 B D' F2
R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B D2 F' U R' L B' D R2 F2 D'
R2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' L' D L' D2 U R U B' R L
L2 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' L' B' U2
U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 U R F2 U' F2 R2 B' F U'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 30, 2016)

Round 485
*20.67*

21.93, 19.04, 19.47, 21.91, 18.89, 19.64, 22.57, 20.49, 20.15, 20.35, 21.49, 22.19

Oh well, maybe 2 sub20 rounds in a row is just too much to ask


----------



## mafergut (Jan 30, 2016)

Round 484
Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, dual CN (white/yellow)

*avg of 12: 19.42* = 17.95, (DNF(21.08)), 22.45, 18.36, 22.65, 18.04, 16.86, (16.43), 17.19, 21.07, 22.16, 17.49

Yes!!!! Finally. A very inconsistent session, with clear highs and lows, plagued by the nerves of me thinking about failing graduation again.
But gladly the good solves were enough to compensate for the bad ones and the average is almost decent. I wouldn't have wanted to graduate with a 19.98, in the same fashion that I failed last time with a 20.02.

I even got a quite nice 17.36 Ao5 in there: 18.04, 16.86, (16.43), 17.19, (21.07)

You will not get rid of me, though. I will be around here as an alumni for quite some time. I'm not even close to feeling ready for the sub-15 race and, at my age of 45, I don't improve fast so, at least a year until I try for sub-15 (and at least 2 years until I have any chance of succeeding ).


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 30, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Round 484
> Cube: YJ Chilong
> Method: CFOP, dual CN (white/yellow)
> 
> ...



Way to go! And I thought I was the old guy around here  I started chasing sub20 about a year ago, and I'm only just knocking on its door now. Unless I double down on practice and learning algs I doubt I'll ever see sub 15 though.

Keep it up!


----------



## Selkie (Jan 31, 2016)

mafergut said:


> *avg of 12: 19.42* = 17.95, (DNF(21.08)), 22.45, 18.36, 22.65, 18.04, 16.86, (16.43), 17.19, 21.07, 22.16, 17.49



Awesome. A great average sir and a great way to graduate. Its never too late and you are never too old. Smashed it


----------



## mafergut (Jan 31, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Way to go! And I thought I was the old guy around here  I started chasing sub20 about a year ago, and I'm only just knocking on its door now. Unless I double down on practice and learning algs I doubt I'll ever see sub 15 though.
> 
> Keep it up!



Hi earth2dan. Thanks for the encouragement! My 1st sub-20 Ao100 was on April 2015 and, almost a year later I'm still stuck more or less on the same times (around 19.5x Ao100 right now), so keep pushing and you will eventually achieve your goal. It depends a lot on how much you can practise, of course. Now I'm diversifying a bit my practise time with 2x2, 4x4, pyra, skewb... so less time for 3x3.

So you are also an oldie? You are then more than welcome to this thread: Older cuber discussions (was: Hi, Marcel from Holland here). A lot of sup-35-year-old guys (but there are younger people as well) frequently hang out there and talk about our much more modest PBs and stuff. Come visit if you want!



Selkie said:


> Awesome. A great average sir and a great way to graduate. Its never too late and you are never too old. Smashed it



Thanks Chris! A bit inconsistent but the 16-18 times didn't even feel fast so I know there are pauses that I can get rid of to improve beyond that. I will certainly keep pushing and your videos are one of my best motivators!


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey, I just graduated from Race to Sub 25! 
Round 485
Race To Sub 20
Guo Guan YueXiao

Average of 12: 21.391

1st: 21.28
2nd: 22.28
3rd: 24.40 Dammit
4th: 21.10
5th: 19.02
6th: 21.15
7th: 20.88
8th: 23.35
9th: 19.65
10th: 17.80
11th: 23.74
12th: 21.46

Yea, pretty good average.


----------



## rightmanten (Feb 2, 2016)

Round 485
*AVG:19.63*

18.90, 17.57, 21.70, 19.73, 17.03, 19.19, (15.69), 19.82, (22.90), 21.95, 21.64, 18.80

It's my first official sub 20 avg of 12 and it started out on pace for my best avg of 12 until the last 4 solves where it went all downhill but I was able to save it with the last solve.


----------



## SlowSari (Feb 3, 2016)

Round 485
Race to Sub-20
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 20.329

Time List:
1. 21.040 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 F2 U F2 U R2 U' B' R D2 B' L B' R' D' F L2 
2. 23.240 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 U B' L D2 U2 R' B D' R2 B L' U2 
3. 23.336 R2 U' R2 D2 L2 U R2 D' B2 D R' D B' U' B F2 R2 F' D L' 
4. 19.216 U F2 R2 D2 R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 U' L' U B U' F2 R' L2 F R B' U2 
5. 17.416 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' R' F2 L B' L F R2 B2 D U2 
6. 24.648 D' L2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 U B2 U R' D R' F' D' B L' B2 D U F 
7. 17.152 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U L F' R' D' R2 B2 R' L2 B2 
8. 19.176 B2 L2 D' U L2 D R2 B2 U B2 U R D' F U2 B2 D2 R2 B D' F2 
9. 19.688 R2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B D2 F' U R' L B' D R2 F2 D' 
10. (16.263) R2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D B2 U' F2 U' L' D L' D2 U R U B' R L 
11. 18.376 L2 U B2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 D L2 D R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' L' B' U2 
12. (26.232) U' B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D' L2 F2 L' F2 U R F2 U' F2 R2 B' F U'


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-4
avg of 12: 19.809

Time List:
1. 20.838 B F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D U2 R2 B R B D' L U B U2 F R' 
2. 25.839 U' L F' D F L2 F2 U' F' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 
3. 18.785 U2 L' B L' D2 L F2 B2 L' D' B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D' B2 R2 D' 
4. 15.421 D' L2 D R2 D F2 D2 L2 R2 B' F' U' L' U L2 U' L2 F R2 U2 
5. 22.238 F2 D2 R2 F R2 B' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D F' U L' D2 L R' D' B 
6. 20.865 R' U' D2 L D R' F U' B2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 B' U2 R 
7. 20.776 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F' U' F D2 B' D F2 R' F R2 
8. (13.455) U2 L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B D2 F R2 F U' F D' B2 R2 F R U B2 D' 
9. 19.342 D' F2 R2 U' F2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 F' U F L B2 R' B' R2 D' U 
10. 14.119 U2 L B2 U B' D' F2 L B' U2 D2 R' L' F2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 
11. 19.871 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U F B D' L D2 L F2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L 
12. (25.936) F2 L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 D' L' R D' F' D2 R' F2 D B' U

Kinda bad for me, but I'm just trying to prove That I graduated a while ago...


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 5, 2016)

*Round 485 Results​*

mafergut - 19.42 (graduates!)
rightmanten - 19.63 (two more!)
gateway cuber - 19.81 (two more!)
slowsari - 20.33
earth2dan - 20.67
Fazza2602 - 21.39

Congratulations to everyone!

Special congratulations to mafergut for graduating this round! Good job, I hope you keep participating as an alumni


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 5, 2016)

*Round 486
Potential Closing Time - Feb 12, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 486th round:


B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D R' F D2 B L D U' L U' R2 U
R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 B' L' U B R F' R' B L' D'
U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F U B L' F D' B2 L' D2 U
B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R F U2 R B D2 U2 R F' U
F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D F L2 D L2 U2 R' F R'
U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F L2 D' B F' U F2 U R L2 U'
L2 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R U' B2 D' B D U R' L'
L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D' R' D B2 R U' F' R' B' U' F2 R2
D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L U B' R2 U' B' F D2 R' B D'
D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' R U L' B' F U' B' R F' D'
D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 B L2 U' B2 F' D R' D' U'
D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D' F' L2 U L D L

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 486
*20.79*

20.28, 19.84, 23.36, 20.93, 20.08, 22.41, 20.08, 18.69, 21.29, (18.57), (23.77), 20.89

If we were racing to sub 21 I would have just graduated


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 5, 2016)

here are my newest times:

(11.45), 16.73, 17.42, 16.49, (25.43), 18.71, 19.35, 19.90, 21.64, 13.99, 14.51, 18.03

Ao12 = 17.68

Pretty good, again; I've been sub-20 for a while I'm just doing this to follow the rules...


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 6, 2016)

Round 486
Race To Sub 20; CFOP
Guo Guan YueXiao

Average of 12: 20.838

1st: 21.511
2nd: 19.698
3rd: 21.409
4th: 24.581 Stuffed Up on my cross.
5th: 22.805
6th: 22.130
7th: 16.788
8th: 17.661
9th: 19.749
10th: 23.575
11th: 22.095
12th: 17.747

oohhh!! pretty close today, i can really feel myself improving on my look ahead, i love it.
thx for running this


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 6, 2016)

26.80, 28.55, 23.35, 25.04, 27.52, (38.23), 22.17, 28.14, (19.60), 28.34, 26.99, 30.76
26.77 ao12
Starting this week, doing OH


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 6, 2016)

Yetiowin said:


> 26.80, 28.55, 23.35, 25.04, 27.52, (38.23), 22.17, 28.14, (19.60), 28.34, 26.99, 30.76
> 26.77 ao12
> Starting this week, doing OH



Wow!!! i'm terrible at OH, how fast are you with 2 hands?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 6, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Special congratulations to mafergut for graduating this round! Good job, I hope you keep participating as an alumni



Thank you so much for your encouraging words and for running this race. Sure, I will be around for some time!

Round 486 - Alumni
Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP, dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-6
*avg of 12: 19.16*

Time List:
1. 19.85 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D R' F D2 B L D U' L U' R2 U 
2. 23.77 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 B' L' U B R F' R' B L' D' 
3. 17.85 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F U B L' F D' B2 L' D2 U 
4. 20.80 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R F U2 R B D2 U2 R F' U 
5. 17.14 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D F L2 D L2 U2 R' F R' 
6. (24.64) U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F L2 D' B F' U F2 U R L2 U' 
7. 16.72 L2 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R U' B2 D' B D U R' L' 
8. 18.44 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D' R' D B2 R U' F' R' B' U' F2 R2 
9. 18.90 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L U B' R2 U' B' F D2 R' B D' 
10. 17.38 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' R U L' B' F U' B' R F' D' 
11. (15.80) D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 B L2 U' B2 F' D R' D' U' 
12. 20.67 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D' F' L2 U L D L

Counting 23s is definitely not the way to improve towards sub-15


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 7, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-6
*Avg of 12: 23.483*

Time List:
1. 24.727 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D R' F D2 B L D U' L U' R2 U 
2. 21.066 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 B' L' U B R F' R' B L' D' 
3. 20.948 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F U B L' F D' B2 L' D2 U 
4. (DNF(6.864)) B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R F U2 R B D2 U2 R F' U 
5. 22.280 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D F L2 D L2 U2 R' F R' 
6. 19.607 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F L2 D' B F' U F2 U R L2 U' 
7. 24.869 L2 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R U' B2 D' B D U R' L' 
8. 25.459 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D' R' D B2 R U' F' R' B' U' F2 R2 
9. 25.070 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L U B' R2 U' B' F D2 R' B D' 
10. 22.848 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' R U L' B' F U' B' R F' D' 
11. (17.320) D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 B L2 U' B2 F' D R' D' U' 
12. 27.954 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D' F' L2 U L D L

Ima back! After many many rounds of the race to sub 30 and 25 thread, I have graduated. (still have 1 more to go but I can get sub 25 solves almost every time now so I just moved on early.)


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 8, 2016)

Round 486:

17.94, 16.35, 17.33, (15.82), 18.14, 18.05, 19.40, 15.97, (20.19), 17.19, 17.01, 16.81 = *17.42*


----------



## sywy1874 (Feb 9, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-9
avg of 12: 18.07

Time List:
1. 15.35 R2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B L2 D F' R' F' R2 D R F2 R 
2. 17.11 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 F2 D B2 F' R2 B' D' L' U2 L B U' R 
3. (14.79) R' B' D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 F' R D2 U2 R U F' D' 
4. 17.67 R' B U2 R2 U2 L2 B2 F' L2 D2 U B2 R2 B' D L' U2 L' B 
5. 18.52 R' D2 R B2 R U2 F2 R B2 R U L2 U B U F R F U' R 
6. (20.64) L2 U2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 L2 F L' F L' R F L' D R D' B2 
7. 19.33 U2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 D2 F' L2 D' B U F L' D F' L R' B 
8. 17.81 R F R D' R B L' U F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F2 B' R2 B' 
9. 20.64 R F2 R' F2 R B2 D2 L' U2 R D2 F R2 D2 L B' F' D R2 
10. 16.81 D F' B' R2 F' U D2 F U R' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' B2 U2 L2 
11. 19.51 B U2 B2 L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F L2 F' D L D' F' L' B' U2 R' F 
12. 17.92 L2 U2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 R D R B' R F' U F L R

Ignore the scrambles


----------



## kbrune (Feb 11, 2016)

Round 486

Ave: 23.63

20.97, 23.04, 21.27, 26.84, 25.35, 27.53, 19.59, 21.32, 22.46, 21.81, 27.30, 25.91 

Well.. disappointing but I should have expected it. First ave of 12 I've done in almost 2 years. I hate re-learning what I knew at one time. Here's to re-igniting my quest to sub 20!


----------



## Cris738 (Feb 11, 2016)

Round 486 with roux

Ao12: 21.22
Best Ao5: 18.56 (solves 3-7)
26.39, 20.76, 18.86, 18.06, (28.50), 27.06, 16.84, (15.67), 19.76, 19.07, 23.74, 21.70

Overall, I was disappointed with this average. I could have broke sub 20 if I didn't screw up at the beginning.


----------



## SlowSari (Feb 11, 2016)

Round 486
Race to Sub-20
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 19.837

Time List:
1. 19.791 B2 L2 D B2 F2 U R2 U2 F2 D R' F D2 B L D U' L U' R2 U 
2. 17.728 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U F2 D U2 B' L' U B R F' R' B L' D' 
3. 19.112 U2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 F2 U B2 D' F U B L' F D' B2 L' D2 U 
4. (17.090) B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U R2 F2 R2 B' R F U2 R B D2 U2 R F' U 
5. (24.553) F2 D2 L2 D' R2 D' F2 D R2 F2 D F L2 D L2 U2 R' F R' 
6. 18.225 U R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 U F L2 D' B F' U F2 U R L2 U' 
7. 22.918 L2 F2 D U R2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R U' B2 D' B D U R' L' 
8. 19.688 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 U F2 D' R' D B2 R U' F' R' B' U' F2 R2 
9. 19.319 D2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 D L2 U' B2 L U B' R2 U' B' F D2 R' B D' 
10. 23.252 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D B2 L2 U' R U L' B' F U' B' R F' D' 
11. 19.719 D B2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D R2 U' R' D2 B L2 U' B2 F' D R' D' U' 
12. 18.619 D' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D' F' L2 U L D L

PB AVG!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 12, 2016)

*Round 486 Results*​

Bogdan - 17.42 (two more!)
gateway cuber - 17.68 (one more!)
sywy1874 - 18.07 (two more!)
mafergut - 19.16 (alumni)
SlowSari - 19.84 (two more!)
earth2dan - 20.79
Fazza2602 - 20.84
Cris738 - 21.22
Joel2274 - 23.48
kbrune - 23.63
Yetiowin - 26.77 (OH)

Wow, big turn out this round! Congratulations to everyone! Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 12, 2016)

*Round 487
Potential Closing Time - Feb 19, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*

Scrambles for the 487th round:


U L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B R2 D L' D2 U' B' R F' D2 U2
U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 B R L' F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B' D'
D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L U' B R U R2 F R2 B' F2
F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' L' D F U2 B L2 D' R' F D
D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R U L2 B' F2 R2 U' R' L' B2 D
B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F R2 D L D F' R' U' B' R' U'
U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B' D F R2 L B' R2 L B' D2
D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L U' L2 B' R F' U' L' B' F2 D2
F2 U R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' R' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' D2
F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' U' R' U F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B'
F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L D R B U L D2 B' L2 D' U2
D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L' B' D' F2 D' R2 D2 L F R D2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 12, 2016)

Round 487
Race to sub-20 (alumni)
Cube: YJ Chilong
Method: CFOP (dual CN white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-12
*avg of 12: 19.57*

Time List:
17.64, (14.61), 21.84, 18.63, 21.83, 21.02, (23.43), 18.77, 16.00, 20.80, 22.07, 17.02

Maybe if I keep getting sub-20 times more consistently I will start to mix a progressive number of solves on other cross colors when the scrambles are good for that. I'm trying to become full CN so the practice will surely help, even if than means failing to get a sub-20 average from time to time.

No counting 23s this time but I still get too many sup-20 solves.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 487

Ave: * 22.92*

24.70, 28.91, 21.17, 29.93, 21.28, 22.18, 22.46, 21.99, 22.29, 19.74, 24.65, 22.79, 18.40 

I was surprised this was faster then last weeks. 2 solves close to 30... sigh... slowly clawing back to where I used to be.


----------



## Renox (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 487 Race to sub-20
Cube: Moyu Aolong V2
CFOP
Average of 12: 00:21.20
Time list:
00:22.34	
00:21.95	
00:17.30	
00:22.65	
00:18.11	
00:23.47	
00:23.85	
00:21.86	
00:18.06	
00:22.50	
00:21.64	
00:20.72


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 487
Race to sub-20
Avg of 12: 21.35

Time list:
22.98, 19.38, 18.64, 21.14, 20.85, 17.96, 24.57, 24.25, 26.52, 25.08, 16.95, 18.62 

I failed in Look ahead in some of the solves....


----------



## Cris738 (Feb 13, 2016)

Round 487 with roux

Ao12: 19.18
Best Ao5 (solves 6-10)
20.91, 19.05, 19.22, (21.34), 21.25, (15.53), 17.28, 20.08, 20.53, 18.27, 18.42, 16.78

Impressive to say the least.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 15, 2016)

Round 487
*21.04*

20.95, 22.93, 20.70, (25.75), 20.02, 21.48, (17.93), 21.31, 20.38, 20.73, 22.40, 19.44

Trying a different cube this week. Used my Yuxin Kirin for this average because I don't have great lighting at my desk and it has nice stickers. Also recorded this weeks average so I could review it. Here's the video if anyone wants to watch and/or critique. I cut out the scrambling to make the video shorter.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 15, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 487
> *21.04*
> 
> 20.95, 22.93, 20.70, (25.75), 20.02, 21.48, (17.93), 21.31, 20.38, 20.73, 22.40, 19.44
> ...



Just my two cents. We a very similar turning style and I'm not much faster, so I think I know where that extra time can be gained. I would say that your cross-to-F2L transition can be improved (and mine ). I would practise with unlimited inspection until you can find a good cross solution that you can execute so mindlessly that you can actively search for your 1st F2L pair. Also you have some long pauses at times between pairs, so lookahead can be improved but it looks like you turn at a speed that allows you to have decent lookahead most of the time. Finally, in LL you can also squeeze an extra 0.5 or more by drilling your algs a bit and working on recognition. I see you do U / U' at times to help recognition of both OLL and PLL. That should be avoided. For PLL in particular I would start learning 2sided recognition. It will not sink in all of a sudden but will help you recognize some cases faster over time and that will save you some tenths. Hope it helps and thanks again for running this and for sharing your solves with us.

EDIT: Not sure if you mainly insert pairs in front slots or it was just me not paying enough attention but, if that's the case, making more use of back inserts would save you some rotations during F2L and would improve your lookahead, as when you insert in the back you can have empty slots in the front to look at in search for pieces. Also, were you listening to something in Japanese?


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 15, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Just my two cents...



Thanks for the tips  I definitely need to work on look ahead. Watching the video I can see some of those pauses are way too long. I haven't drilled last layer algs in a long time, so I know I'm due to clean them up a bit. I do insert pairs in the back slots, but not as often as I should. I practice untimed rotation-less solves, but as soon as I get that timer out a lot of bad habits kick in.

And yes, my wife and I were watching some anime. I can't handle most English dubs, so we usually watch in Japanese


----------



## mafergut (Feb 15, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> _[...]_ but as soon as I get that timer out a lot of bad habits kick in.



You just described my tallest hurdle when trying to improve


----------



## Fazza2602 (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 487
CFOP
Qiyi Thunderclap

Ao12: 21.376

1st: 21.068
2nd: 19.353
3rd: 20.449
4th: 23.811+
5th: 22.963
6th: 19.948
7th: 18.805
8th: 21.571
9th: 23.697
10th: 22.421
11th: 23.483
12th: 18.335

FAR OUT!!!!!! This Average was SOOOO ANNOYINGGGGGGG!!!!!!!


----------



## SlowSari (Feb 17, 2016)

Race to Sub-20
Round 487
Avg of 12: 19.833

Time List:
1. 20.512 U L2 B2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 D B R2 D L' D2 U' B' R F' D2 U2 
2. 21.264 U2 B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R2 D' U' R2 B R L' F2 D L2 U' F2 R' B' D' 
3. 20.968 D' R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D' R2 B2 U B2 L U' B R U R2 F R2 B' F2 
4. 18.697 F2 D' U' B2 L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 D2 R' L' D F U2 B L2 D' R' F D 
5. 19.632 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 F2 U2 B2 R U L2 B' F2 R2 U' R' L' B2 D 
6. 20.736 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F R2 D L D F' R' U' B' R' U' 
7. 17.624 U2 R2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 B' D F R2 L B' R2 L B' D2 
8. (24.447) D2 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L U' L2 B' R F' U' L' B' F2 D2 
9. 17.689 F2 U R2 L2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' R' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' D2 
10. 19.072 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' U' R' U F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B' 
11. 22.136 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U' L D R B U L D2 B' L2 D' U2 
12. (16.904) D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L' B' D' F2 D' R2 D2 L F R D2


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 17, 2016)

Round 487:

(14.25), 16.19, 17.47, 18.82, 18.68, 16.50, 16.87, 17.03, 16.21, (19.42), 18.80, 16.14 = 17.27


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 19, 2016)

*Round 487 Results​*

Bogdan - 17.27 *[2/3]*
Cris738 - 19.18 *[1/3]*
mafergut - 19.57 *[alumni]*
SlowSari - 19.83 *[2/3]*
earth2dan - 21.04 [0/3]
renox - 21.20 [0/3]
TheoLyh - 21.35 [0/3]
Fazza2602 - 21.38 [0/3]
kbrune - 22.92 [0/3]

I like the way ViliusRibinskas shows progress towards graduating in his race threads, so I'm going to adopt the same style here. You need 3 consecutive sub 20 rounds to graduate, your progress will be next to your name in the format [0/3]. When you get to [3/3] you graduate and can will be noted as [alumni] in future rounds.

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 19, 2016)

*Round 488
Potential Closing Time - Feb 26, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 488th round:


D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D' B' R' L U' F2 D U2 L'
U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 B D' L2 B F L D B' U'
U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L U L2
U F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D L' B' D' L2 U F U2 B2 U2 R' U2
F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D U2 L B2 U F L U2 B' D B' F' R'
U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U B' R' B D2 F L' B2 F2 U'
U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L' B' U2 F L' B' D' R2 U
R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R' L' B R U' F2 R2 B F R2 F'
D B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L' B' F' R' F' D F2 U F'
B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F L B' D2 R' U B U F2
D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' D F2 L B2 F L F L F U2
B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U F' D2 L F U B' R' F2 R U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 19, 2016)

Round 488
Race to sub-20 (alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP (dual CN white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-19
*avg of 12: 19.56*

Time List:
16.72, 20.43, (15.49), 19.02, 21.79, 24.60, 18.51, 17.83, (25.64), 20.47, 17.94, 18.28

Changed from YJ Chilong to Moyu Tanglong this week and tried to force a bit more TPS in my solves, as a result I completely spoiled two of them but the times were not bad in the rest and, even with a counting 24, I managed to stay below 20 seconds average. I really like the Tanglong and use it as OH main but I'm not used to it for 2H. It's difficult to choose a main, really, with so many good cubes in the market.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 19, 2016)

Round 488

Ave: 21.13

20.63, 19.36, 24.57, 20.86, 20.17, 15.84, 19.20, 24.46, 22.90, 20.10, 23.30, 20.36

I'm satisfied with how this session turned out. Although there were many easy crosses for me. On many of these solves I got held up by a jam or clumsy hands. Kinda evens out. Cant wait till my hands feel normal again. Still much work to do on cross planning and execution but that's always been my big problem.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 19, 2016)

mafergut said:


> It's difficult to choose a main, really, with so many good cubes in the market.



It really is. I've cut way back on buying 3x3's. I know that any of the ones I own are more than good enough for sub20 solves. I don't think I even have a "main"... I kind of bounce around between them depending on what mood I'm in, time of day, or lighting quality. I think until I'm consistently sub20 I need to back off on buying any new 3x3's.



kbrune said:


> I'm satisfied with how this session turned out. Although there were many easy crosses for me. On many of these solves I got held up by a jam or clumsy hands. Kinda evens out. Cant wait till my hands feel normal again. Still much work to do on cross planning and execution but that's always been my big problem.



I think you're doing pretty good if you've been away from it for a long time. I just noticed you're from Cornwall. I grew up in Morrisburg, used to go to Cornwall all the time


----------



## kbrune (Feb 20, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> It really is. I've cut way back on buying 3x3's. I know that any of the ones I own are more than good enough for sub20 solves. I don't think I even have a "main"... I kind of bounce around between them depending on what mood I'm in, time of day, or lighting quality. I think until I'm consistently sub20 I need to back off on buying any new 3x3's.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're doing pretty good if you've been away from it for a long time. I just noticed you're from Cornwall. I grew up in Morrisburg, used to go to Cornwall all the time




I know I'm complaining for no reason lol I wasn't a whole lot faster before. I was on the verge of sub 20. It's just time consuming re-learning algs I've forgotten and my fingers don't seem to want to do what I tell them!
How long ago were you in Morrisburg? that's cool!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 21, 2016)

kbrune said:


> How long ago were you in Morrisburg? that's cool!



I moved to Winnipeg when I was 18 so... 15 years ago... Yikes :/ I still have lots of family and friends down there so I try to get out to visit every couple years.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 21, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-20
*avg of 12: 19.631*

Time List:
1. 22.495 D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D' B' R' L U' F2 D U2 L' 
2. 20.771 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 B D' L2 B F L D B' U' 
3. (23.447) U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L U L2 
4. 19.137 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D L' B' D' L2 U F U2 B2 U2 R' U2 
5. 18.893 F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D U2 L B2 U F L U2 B' D B' F' R' 
6. 18.919 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U B' R' B D2 F L' B2 F2 U' 
7. (17.610) U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L' B' U2 F L' B' D' R2 U 
8. 19.625 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R' L' B R U' F2 R2 B F R2 F' 
9. 17.812 D B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L' B' F' R' F' D F2 U F' 
10. 19.295 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F L B' D2 R' U B U F2 
11. 20.469 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' D F2 L B2 F L F L F U2 
12. 18.891 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U F' D2 L F U B' R' F2 R U

OMIGOSH.
This is the best I've ever done in oh...FOREVER!!
I just got out of the race to sub-25 thread, it's crazy that I already got a sub-20 avg
I'M SO HAPPYYYYYY


----------



## Renox (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 488
CFOP
Avg: 19.73 
Time List:
1. 21.51
2. 21.23
3. 17.23
4. (21.57)
5. 21.37
6. 19.67
7. 21.34
8. 15.48
9. 19.63
10. 20.05
11. (15.42)
12. 19.73

yay sub-20! Thought I was gonna do bad this round because i didn't practice much lately, but apparently not lol.


----------



## Yetiowin (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 488
Race to sub-20 OH
25.91, 23.02, 26.37, 25.22, 32.50, 24.07, 23.76, 21.66, 26.55, 27.14, 24.88, 23.06
25.00 ao12


----------



## Cris738 (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 488 with Roux.

Ao12: 19.97
Best Ao5: 19.18(solves 4-8)
21.59, 20.73, 22.13, 18.71, 18.90, 21.41, 18.07, 19.93, 19.28, 18.99, (22.22), (16.14)

I felt like Drew Brads when I got the 16.14 XD.


----------



## rightmanten (Feb 24, 2016)

Round 488

*AO12: 20.07*
20.39, 20.06, 21.11, (16.15), 19.93, 20.06, (23.33), 18.65, 19.33, 21.30, 17.83, 22.01

It was such an inconsistent average and I had a chance for sub-20 with the last solve but I got nervous and locked up way to many times on that solve. Overall after a busy 2 weeks it is good though to get back in the swing of things and I hope to do better next week.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2016)

Round 488
*20.45*

21.62, 20.69, 21.80, 20.77, 21.52, (17.45), 19.72, (22.73), 20.63, 18.53, 18.45, 20.78

Trying a different cube again this week. Used my new stickerless Thunderclap. I'm pretty happy with this average and I really like the cube, but the colours can be very difficult to recognize in low/yellow light. I wish the green and orange were a little more prominent. I find my OLL recognition really suffers with these colours. I ordered a stickered one to see if that makes a difference, also bought a YueXiao. So much for not buying any more cubes :/


----------



## SlowSari (Feb 24, 2016)

Round 488
Race To Sub-20

Avg of 12: 19.694

Time List:
1. (16.850) D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D' B' R' L U' F2 D U2 L' 
2. 21.144 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 B D' L2 B F L D B' U' 
3. 17.279 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L U L2 
4. 18.904 U F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D L' B' D' L2 U F U2 B2 U2 R' U2 
5. (26.079) F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D U2 L B2 U F L U2 B' D B' F' R' 
6. 18.280 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U B' R' B D2 F L' B2 F2 U' 
7. 19.000 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L' B' U2 F L' B' D' R2 U 
8. 17.015 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R' L' B R U' F2 R2 B F R2 F' 
9. 18.027 D B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L' B' F' R' F' D F2 U F' 
10. 22.272 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F L B' D2 R' U B U F2 
11. 25.656 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' D F2 L B2 F L F L F U2 
12. 19.359 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U F' D2 L F U B' R' F2 R U

Graduated! But I will not be leaving this thread anytime soon.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 24, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 488
> *20.45*
> 
> 21.62, 20.69, 21.80, 20.77, 21.52, (17.45), 19.72, (22.73), 20.63, 18.53, 18.45, 20.78
> ...



Nice solves man! I also ordered a YueXiao along with a guanlong. Hopefully the YueXiao will replace my very old aolong


----------



## Jason Green (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 488

I literally just graduated from the race to sub 25, so I'm gonna be here quite a while.  This is about my normal practice average...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-24
*avg of 12: 23.59*

Time List:
1. 23.11 D2 R2 D F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F D' B' R' L U' F2 D U2 L' 
2. 24.51 U' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U R2 U' L2 F' D2 B D' L2 B F L D B' U' 
3. 20.67 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2 F' U R2 U' B2 L2 F' L U L2 
4. (20.27) U F2 U' B2 F2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 D L' B' D' L2 U F U2 B2 U2 R' U2 
5. (27.58) F2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 L2 D U2 L B2 U F L U2 B' D B' F' R' 
6. 21.57 U R2 D' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U B' R' B D2 F L' B2 F2 U' 
7. 25.55 U R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L' B' U2 F L' B' D' R2 U 
8. 23.52 R2 L2 U' L2 D R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R' L' B R U' F2 R2 B F R2 F' 
9. 22.91 D B2 D R2 D L2 U' R2 D2 B2 U2 R' L' B' F' R' F' D F2 U F' 
10. 25.06 B2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 D L F L B' D2 R' U B U F2 
11. 23.43 D2 F2 D L2 D F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 B' D F2 L B2 F L F L F U2 
12. 25.48 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 B2 D F2 U F' D2 L F U B' R' F2 R U


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 25, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Nice solves man! I also ordered a YueXiao along with a guanlong. Hopefully the YueXiao will replace my very old aolong



Thanks  I'm really looking forward to the YueXiao. Heard lots of great things about it.




Jason Green said:


> Round 488
> 
> I literally just graduated from the race to sub 25, so I'm gonna be here quite a while.  This is about my normal practice average...



Welcome aboard! I've been here for over a year and I expect I'll be here a while yet...


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 25, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Thanks  I'm really looking forward to the YueXiao. Heard lots of great things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Kind of took a risk though because i haven't seen any broken-in reviews yet :/


----------



## Bogdan (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 488:

17.56, (21.60), 18.86, 17.73, 17.88, 18.67, 16.44, (16.12), 16.38, 17.54, 19.06, 17.32 = *17.74*


----------



## kbrune (Feb 27, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> I moved to Winnipeg when I was 18 so... 15 years ago... Yikes :/ I still have lots of family and friends down there so I try to get out to visit every couple years.



Too bad your not still in the area. Would be cool to have a fellow speed cuber close by! Have you been to any competitions?


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry folks. Took Friday off to go on an ice fishing trip and forgot to start the next round before I left. I'll post Round 489 right away.



kbrune said:


> Too bad your not still in the area. Would be cool to have a fellow speed cuber close by! Have you been to any competitions?


Yeah I haven't met any other speedcubers in Winnipeg yet either. Though I'm sure they're here. I haven't been to a competition yet. I would love to, but the closest one to home since I started cubing was once in Edmonton (a 13 hr drive). When I have a more spare time I'd like to get the ball rolling on organizing a competition in Winnipeg.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 29, 2016)

*Round 488 Results
*​

Bogdan - 17.74 *[3/3] Graduates!*
mafergut - 19.56 *[alumni]*
Joel2274 - 19.63 *[1/3]*
SlowSari - 19.69 *[3/3] Graduates!*
Renox - 19.73 *[1/3]*
Cris738 - 19.97 *[2/3]*
rightmanten - 20.07 [0/3]
earth2dan - 20.45 [0/3]
kbrune - 21.23 [0/3]
Jason Green - 23.59 [0/3]
Yetiowin - 25 [0/3] (OH)

Great round everyone! Lots of sub 20's. Special congratulations to Bodgan and SlowSari for graduating this round! Remember you can stick around as alumni if you're not quite ready for the sub 15 race.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 29, 2016)

*Round 489
Potential Closing Time - Mar 4, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 489th round:


B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R F U B2 F2 L F2 D B D2
F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L' F2 R' F2 L D B2 U2 L
F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U B L' U R' D R U2 L D R U2
U F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' F' D U B2 R' D R L' B L2
R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' F' L' B U F2 L' D' R' B2 L U'
F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L D' B2 D' R D' U2 B' R2 L'
U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R U B R F U2 B2 F2 D'
U2 R2 D B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F L2 U L2 B D2 L' B R U' L'
F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D L2 F' U2 L' F D' L' B2 R' F2 R2 D
B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' U' F2 R2 B' D L' B2 F L' U'
F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B L' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F R2 L'
U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 D R' F L' U R' D' U2 L2 B U F'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

Round 489
Ave: 20.03

17.83, 18.39, 19.11, 20.33, 19.28, (15.93), 20.69, 21.29, (22.80), 21.26, 20.93, 21.20

Lol captain choke rears his ugly head again! Lots to say about this average!! I decided to use my new cube which is the smoothest cube I've ever owned but the colours are a different shade and the edges and centers are shaped slightly differently. I wasn't expecting to come any where near sub 20 since the changes in appearance were throwing me off a bit in practice. All of a sudden an ao5 of 18.93 happens. Then a sub 16(with a fourth pair skip that has never happened to me before). I just about **** myself! 

So what happens next? The prospect of an easy sub 20 ao12 gets in to my head and then my mind ruins he next 6 solves! Which could have easily all been sub 20. 

I can't be upset though. It felt good to get the 20.03 with the new cube.


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Yeah I haven't met any other speedcubers in Winnipeg yet either. Though I'm sure they're here. I haven't been to a competition yet. I would love to, but the closest one to home since I started cubing was once in Edmonton (a 13 hr drive). When I have a more spare time I'd like to get the ball rolling on organizing a competition in Winnipeg.



Yeah that's always the issue. No competitions near by. 

First thing to do if you ever get serious about making a comp happen is to find a cube base in winipeg. If the numbers aren't there the delegates won't put the effort into a comp. (Assuming you didn't know any of this already ). If there's enough interest then you could contact a delegate. I think it's Kristopher de asis out west. But Dave Campbell is also a good contact for info.

I'm going to host a comp as an organisers in Ottawa at some point. Get some experience and possible become a delegate if the need for another one is there!


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 1, 2016)

Round 489 with Roux

Ao12: 20.15
Best Ao5: 18.90(Solves 3-7)

17.72, 25.28, 16.81, 16.98, (26.79), 20.64, 19.08, (16.24), 24.41, 20.70, 20.16, 19.70


----------



## Renox (Mar 1, 2016)

Round 489
CFOP
Ao12: 19.70D)
Times:
1. 20.21
2. 23.18
3. 21.66
4. 20.59
5. 19.28
6. 16.34
7. 19.40
8. 21.59
9. 19.33
10. 18.63
11. 19.94
12. 15.93

Sub-20 once again! Probably due to the fact that i finally learned full PLL during the last week.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 3, 2016)

Round 489

Method - CFOP

Blah.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-2
*avg of 12: 24.25*

Time List:
1. 23.44 B2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' R F U B2 F2 L F2 D B D2 
2. 23.58 F2 D' B2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 L B' L' F2 R' F2 L D B2 U2 L 
3. 31.14 F2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 U B L' U R' D R U2 L D R U2 
4. 23.13 U F2 R2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R' F' D U B2 R' D R L' B L2 
5. (31.49) R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 U' B2 U' F' L' B U F2 L' D' R' B2 L U' 
6. 22.04 F2 U2 F2 D' B2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L D' B2 D' R D' U2 B' R2 L' 
7. (19.62) U2 F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 U2 F2 L2 B' R U B R F U2 B2 F2 D' 
8. 23.02 U2 R2 D B2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 U' F L2 U L2 B D2 L' B R U' L' 
9. 24.85 F2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 D B2 D L2 F' U2 L' F D' L' B2 R' F2 R2 D 
10. 22.69 B2 R2 D B2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 D2 U' B' U' F2 R2 B' D L' B2 F L' U' 
11. 25.69 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 F2 U' R2 U B L' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 F R2 L' 
12. 22.87 U' B2 D2 L2 D B2 U' L2 D R2 D R' F L' U R' D' U2 L2 B U F'


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 3, 2016)

Round 849
CFOP
*AVG of 12: 18.91 *
1. (20.93) 2. 17.25 3. 20.13 4. 18.64 5. 18.92 6. 20.07 7. (13.60) 8. 19.17 9. 19.96 10. 17.44 11. 19.57 12. 17.90 
Pretty good ao12. Dont usually average 18 like this


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2016)

Round 489
*19.86*

19.51, 15.32, 21.53, 22.58, 22.54, (15.17), 16.52, 25.47, 18.58, 17.84, 18.66, DNF(21.51)

Sub 20!!! With a PB AO5 in there too. Went back to the old faithful AoLong V2 for this average. As pleased as I am I know it should've been better. I totally butchered a couple solves. Failed to AUF that last solve so I DNF'd and ended up with a counting 25, yuck.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2016)

kbrune said:


> I can't be upset though. It felt good to get the 20.03 with the new cube.


Nice! What's the new cube?



Renox said:


> Sub-20 once again! Probably due to the fact that i finally learned full PLL during the last week.


Wow, you're definitely on your way to graduating if you only just learned full PLL and you're pulling down sub 20's already. I learned full PLL... a long time ago 



Jason Green said:


> Blah.


No worries man. You had some good times in that average, and even a sub 20. Just a couple bad solves that hurt an otherwise decent average. I've posted many many rounds here without any sub 20's. It'll come


----------



## kbrune (Mar 3, 2016)

@ earth2dan

I have no idea what it is lol I bought it off a guy that had never used it. Weiying or Weiling or something like that maybe.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 3, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 489
> *19.86*
> 
> 19.51, 15.32, 21.53, 22.58, 22.54, (15.17), 16.52, 25.47, 18.58, 17.84, 18.66, DNF(21.51)
> ...



My Guanlong came in!!! It's everything everyone said it was 0___0
I little too light tho...


----------



## mafergut (Mar 3, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> My Guanlong came in!!! It's everything everyone said it was 0___0
> I little too light tho...



I just received one as well and yeah, it is lighter than I expected and softer plastic, it even feels like bad quality plastic if you compare it to an Aolong, Thunderclap or Tanglong but it's what the Meiying wasn't for me, very stable. I even did an unboxing video with a lot of stuff I bought with it.



earth2dan said:


> Round 489
> *19.86*
> 
> 19.51, 15.32, 21.53, 22.58, 22.54, (15.17), 16.52, 25.47, 18.58, 17.84, 18.66, DNF(21.51)
> ...



Congratulations!!! It was a well deserved result and, as you say, it could have been even better so, go for it!

No more posts since yesterday so I'll edit mine to avoid double-posting.

Race to Sub-20 - Round 489 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-4
*avg of 12: 19.34*

Time List:
18.28, 17.56, 21.70, 16.94, 19.10, (16.16), 19.61, 19.19, (21.90), 21.80, 19.21, 19.96

I wanted to do this yesterday but I started to warm up and my times were horrible (like 21 average) so I decided it was not a good day for the race. Today it looks like my times went back to normal. Happy with no sup-22s but still not where I'd like to be (no sup-20s and 17-18 average).


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 4, 2016)

*Round 489 Results*​


TheGamingCuber5 - 18.91 *[1/3]*
mafergut - 19.34 *[alumni]*
Renox - 19.7 *[2/3]*
earth2dan - 19.86 *[1/3]*
kbrune - 20.03 [0/3]
Cris738 - 20.15 [0/3]	
Jason Green - 24.25 [0/3]

Another great round folks. Lots of sub 20's and a couple real close calls. Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 4, 2016)

*Round 490*​
Scrambles for the 490th round:


D F' R D2 L F2 D2 F B2 D' L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2
R2 D F' D' R' U' B R L' B' L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F2
D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D B' R' D2 U' L2 B' D
B2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' L D' F' D2 F' U B R2 F
B' U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U' F2 R F U L F2 D L2 U2 
B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F D' R F2 L2 B' L D' R F
U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 L D L2 U2 B R2
L2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 D L F2 L D B' L' B' F D
R L2 B' L' U D' B2 L' B' D L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2
L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F D U R D' B D L F2 R U
R F' L2 U' L D F' D' B2 U B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2
D' B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' D2 R U R2 F2 L2 F

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 5, 2016)

Round 490
CFOP Guoguan YueXiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-4
*avg of 12: 19.817*

Time List:
1. 18.464 D F' R D2 L F2 D2 F B2 D' L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2 
2. 18.899 R2 D F' D' R' U' B R L' B' L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 
3. 17.958 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D B' R' D2 U' L2 B' D 
4. 21.980 B2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' L D' F' D2 F' U B R2 F 
5. (17.380) B' U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U' F2 R F U L F2 D L2 U2 
6. 18.256 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F D' R F2 L2 B' L D' R F 
7. 22.809 U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 L D L2 U2 B R2 
8. (25.033) L2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 D L F2 L D B' L' B' F D 
9. 21.853 R L2 B' L' U D' B2 L' B' D L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 
10. 17.894 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F D U R D' B D L F2 R U 
11. 18.231 R F' L2 U' L D F' D' B2 U B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 
12. 21.822 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' D2 R U R2 F2 L2 F

Guys...this is absolutely the craziest thing ever. I just got out of the sub 25 thread and now I'm on a sub-20 streak. This is 100% thanks to my new Guoguan because I haven't been practicing a whole lot or anything like that, I just sorta started getting a lot of sub-20 solves. wow...I'm gonna learn and practice as many OLLs as I can before next week to see if I can get the 3 streak.
Absolute craziness. 
(BTW, does my 2 streak still count since I didn't compete in the previous round?)


----------



## mafergut (Mar 5, 2016)

Race to Sub-20 - Round 490 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-5
*avg of 12: 18.25*

Time List:
17.15, (21.25), 19.01, 17.33, 18.15, 20.19, 15.35, (14.93), 21.04, 17.97, 20.99, 15.29

Much more consistent lookahead this time. Only the second solve was bad in that regard, as the two counting 21s (well, almost, as one is 20.99 ) were due to a small mistake during the solve so, I'm happy that they were "just" 21s. Very happy about the two counting 15s and all the solves were full step. Let's push for sub-18 next time!


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 5, 2016)

Race to sub-20
Round 490
Cube : Gans 356s

Time list:

Session average: 19.05

1. (13.93) 
2. 17.84 
3. 20.82 
4. 18.53 
5. 17.59 
6. 19.95 
7. 16.82 
8. 20.74 
9. 20.19 
10. (24.52) 
11. 19.22 
12. 18.77 

hmmm i had a good start but then i messed up some of the solves. But still sub-20 :-D


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 7, 2016)

Round 490 with Roux

Ao12: 19.31
Best Ao5: 18.56(solves 7-11)

(14.55), 20.73, 24.57, 17.50, 19.42, (27.61), 16.74, 20,90, 20.54, 15.59, 18.39, 18.63

Back on track with the road to sub-20


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 7, 2016)

Round 490:

15.40, 15.99, 20.65, (22.48), 14.72, 20.20, (14.22), 17.99, 17.83, 14.50, 18.77, 16.35 = *17.24*


----------



## kbrune (Mar 8, 2016)

Round 490

Ave: 21.82

21.98, 23.81, 25.83, 19.39, 18.02, 18.32, 25.30, 18.71, 24.44, 22.24, 22.12, 21.84

Ugghhh.... looks like I'll need to Start accepting that I'll never be sub 20.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 8, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> (BTW, does my 2 streak still count since I didn't compete in the previous round?)


That is some impressive progress! Don't worry, it doesn't matter if you miss a round. You're 2/3 now 



mafergut said:


> Much more consistent lookahead this time. Only the second solve was bad in that regard, as the two counting 21s (well, almost, as one is 20.99 ) were due to a small mistake during the solve so, I'm happy that they were "just" 21s. Very happy about the two counting 15s and all the solves were full step. Let's push for sub-18 next time!


Nice Average! I was pretty pumped for that counting 15 I got last round too  Sub 18 next time eh? Go for it!



kbrune said:


> Ugghhh.... looks like I'll need to Start accepting that I'll never be sub 20.


Bah! You can do it! Little steps


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 8, 2016)

R490 Alumni (CFOP):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-8
avg of 12: 14.899

Time List:
12.319, 15.888, (16.910), 13.478, 15.147, 15.112, 14.387, 14.506, 15.499, 16.030, (10.284), 16.627

The sub 15 thread hasn't been updated for a while. Nice single, last solve was my own scramble as I miscounted.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 10, 2016)

EDIT: Round 490
Avg of 12: 19.42
Time List:
1. (22.77) 
2. 20.04 
3. 18.30 
4. 20.86 
5. 20.33 
6. 20.91 
7. 19.48 
8. 17.84 
9. 20.03 
10. 17.77 
11. (14.28[PLL SKIP]) 
12. 18.62 
the 14 brought the average way down by allowing a 17 and 18


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 10, 2016)

Round 490
*19.95*

19.81, 21.56, 21.06, 19.03, 20.19, 25.52, (16.29), 18.78, 19.91, (25.78), 16.40, 17.24

Phew! Oh man that was a close one. I super choked on that 10th solve and thought I blew my chances for a sub-20 average. Then I was able to finish off with two really good solves to squeeze out another sub-20 round. I've never had two sub-20 rounds in a row 

I still feel like I made a lot of mistakes this round, so I know there's still lots of room for improvement.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 490
> *19.95*
> 
> 19.81, 21.56, 21.06, 19.03, 20.19, 25.52, (16.29), 18.78, 19.91, (25.78), 16.40, 17.24
> ...



Nice way to overcome the self pressure and come out victorious with those two last solves!!! I know you can pull it off again next time, but who is going to run this show if you graduate next week?


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 10, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Nice way to overcome the self pressure and come out victorious with those two last solves!!! I know you can pull it off again next time, but who is going to run this show if you graduate next week?



Thanks! Don't worry, I'm a loooong ways off the race to sub-15 so even if I graduate I'll be here for a good long while yet. It'd be cool to put an [alumni] beside my name though


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Thanks! Don't worry, I'm a loooong ways off the race to sub-15 so even if I graduate I'll be here for a good long while yet. It'd be cool to put an [alumni] beside my name though



I've heard someone say that the RTS15 thread is dead so maybe they need someone to revive it, when you feel ready to move there. I still need to at least start getting more low 18s and high 17s before event thinking to go there. If you want my advice, keep using your Aolong v2, it looks like it's working


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 10, 2016)

mafergut said:


> I've heard someone say that the RTS15 thread is dead so maybe they need someone to revive it, when you feel ready to move there. I still need to at least start getting more low 18s and high 17s before event thinking to go there. If you want my advice, keep using your Aolong v2, it looks like it's working



I might revive it myself, I run the 5x5 race thread so one more won't be too hard.


----------



## Renox (Mar 10, 2016)

Round 490
ao12: 19.51

1.(23.99)
2.19.31
3.19.27
4.23.07
5.18.75
6.20.26
7.(14.970)
8.17.99
9.19.43
10.20.21
11.17.91
12.18.80

tbh I don't really want to graduate because all the times I've gotten "sub-20" averages are just times between 19.5 and 20, which I don't think really counts. But I'm still getting more frequent and and lower sub-20 times now, which is good.


----------



## rightmanten (Mar 11, 2016)

Round 490:
AO12: *19.75*

18.89, 20.01, (25.64), 20.84, 16.88, 21.69, 18.80, 24.62, 19.64, (16.60), 17.10, 19.03

This was a really good average for me if you exclude the 25 and 24 second solve and I am really happy to have the 2 16 second solves as it is the first time I have had 2 sub-17 second solves in an average so that I guess means improvement. Now if I can only consistently do this weekly I would feel much better about myself.


----------



## SlowSari (Mar 11, 2016)

Race to Sub-20 (alumini)
Round 490
3x3 CFOP

Avg of 12: 20.421

Time List:
1. 20.354 D F' R D2 L F2 D2 F B2 D' L2 B U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 B' U2 L2 
2. 19.855 R2 D F' D' R' U' B R L' B' L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 F' U2 D2 F2 
3. (29.753) D2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 U2 L F' D B' R' D2 U' L2 B' D 
4. (17.188) B2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 R F2 L2 B' L D' F' D2 F' U B R2 F 
5. 19.521 B' U2 F L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 U' F2 R F U L F2 D L2 U2 
6. 18.255 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F D' R F2 L2 B' L D' R F 
7. 17.785 U B2 L2 U B2 U L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 L D L2 U2 B R2 
8. 21.657 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 R2 F D2 R2 D2 R2 D L F2 L D B' L' B' F D 
9. 22.254 R L2 B' L' U D' B2 L' B' D L' B2 L' D2 R' B2 R2 U2 R U2 B2 
10. 21.987 L2 B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 F U2 R2 F D U R D' B D L F2 R U 
11. 21.585 R F' L2 U' L D F' D' B2 U B' D' F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 
12. 20.953 D' B2 D' B2 L2 D F2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' B' D2 R U R2 F2 L2 F


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 11, 2016)

*Round 490 Results​*

Ordway Persyn - 14.9 *[alumni]*
Bogdan - 17.24 *[alumni]*
mafergut - 18.25 *[alumni]*
TheoLyh - 19.05 *[1/3]*
Cris738 - 19.31 *[1/3]*
TheGamingCuber5 - 19.42 *[2/3]*
Renox - 19.51 *[3/3] Graduates!*
rightmanten - 19.75 *[1/3]*
Joel2274 - 19.82 *[2/3]*
earth2dan - 19.95 *[2/3]*
SlowSari - 20.42 [alumni]
kbrune - 21.82 [0/3]

Another great round. Congratulations to everyone! Special congratulations to Renox for graduating this round. Stick around if you're not quite ready to move on to the next race.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 11, 2016)

*Round 491
Potential Closing Time - Mar 18, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 491st round:


R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 R' U2 B L' D F2 R' U L' B' F
B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F' U2 L' F' D L B2 D R' L2
L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' B' U F D' R L' U2 R' D2 R' U
F2 R2 D L2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' L2 F U R B2 D2 F' U L
F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U F' L2 D' L' B' F R D L D'
B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B U' L' B2 U B F' U2 R L'
U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' R' B' F' L D B2 F' D' L
D' B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 B' R U F R D
D L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F D2 F2 L D B' D' B' R' U'
B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D B' L U' R2 B' U2 F U
D F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 B D R2 L' B2 F' L' B2 F2 L2
D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' D B2 U' B R' F' D L B

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 12, 2016)

Round 491 with Roux 

Ao12: 19.16
Best Ao5: 17.98(solves 5-9)

20.66, 20.67, 19.07, 22.55, (14.39), (24.06), 17.28, 19.84, 16.82, 16.52, 19.91, 18.24

Another one.


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 12, 2016)

Round 491
Race to sub-20 (1/3)
Time list:

avg of 12: 19.02

Time List:
1. 17.39 
2. 18.20 
3. 19.73 
4. 18.67 
5. 19.25 
6. 20.06 
7. (22.40) 
8. 19.45 
9. 21.48 
10. 19.28 
11. 16.60 
12. (16.35) 

Wow im improving. My normal avg is now 18 :-D. Now i only need the last round :-D ! :-D Can someone start the "Race to sub-15" Again ??( or something)


----------



## Renox (Mar 13, 2016)

Round 491 
Probably going to stay until I get a sub-17 or 16 avg maybe
1. 17.33
2. 16.25
3. 19.39
4. 18.13
5. 17.93
6. 15.67
7. 20.02
8. 18.16
9. 20.37
10. 17.75
11. 15.89
12. 18.90

Avg: 17.87

Much better than last time  I might stay for one more round then go to a race to sub-15 or something, but actually getting sub-15 solves are gonna take a while.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 14, 2016)

Round 491
Ave: 22.14

22.14, 18.22, 23.37, 20.80, 23.57, 21.93, 23.21, 22.17, 21.29, 23.14, 22.20, 21.13

I love getting worse...


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 15, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 491
> Ave: 22.14
> 
> 22.14, 18.22, 23.37, 20.80, 23.57, 21.93, 23.21, 22.17, 21.29, 23.14, 22.20, 21.13
> ...



Yeah me too! I competed this week... that's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 17, 2016)

Round 491:

16.58, 16.15, 14.61, 17.94, 17.37, 17.45, 19.05, 17.39, 16.76, 21.12, (14.45), (22.94) = *17.44*


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 18, 2016)

It's been a busy week and I haven't had a chance to do my average yet. I'll do my AO12 and close the round over the weekend.



kbrune said:


> Round 491
> Ave: 22.14
> 
> 22.14, 18.22, 23.37, 20.80, 23.57, 21.93, 23.21, 22.17, 21.29, 23.14, 22.20, 21.13
> ...


Don't sweat it, especially if you've been practicing other puzzles lately. It'll come.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 18, 2016)

So I am not late just by chance. That's good. I like to do my weekly Ao12 here!

Race to sub-20 CFOP - Round 491 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-18
*avg of 12: 19.42*

Time List:
19.92, 20.44[green], 17.96, 19.59, 20.36, 18.55, 17.47, 19.20, 19.21, (17.23), (21.53[red]), 21.43

I have started to incorporate some non-white/yellow cross solves to try and become full CN. Those solves were not great but at least they also don't spoil the sub-20. Not a great average but at least quite consistent with nothing worse than 21.50.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 19, 2016)

round 491-CFOP
GuoGuan Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-19
avg of 12: 19.491

Time List:
1. 19.422 R2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 R' U2 B L' D F2 R' U L' B' F 
2. 19.722 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F' U2 L' F' D L B2 D R' L2 
3. 20.595 L2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U' B' U F D' R L' U2 R' D2 R' U 
4. 17.867 F2 R2 D L2 D U2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' L2 F U R B2 D2 F' U L 
5. (23.679+) F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U F' L2 D' L' B' F R D L D' 
6. 21.966 B2 U' B2 U R2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' B U' L' B2 U B F' U2 R L' 
7. 18.654 U F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D2 L' U' R' B' F' L D B2 F' D' L 
8. 18.729+ D' B2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U R2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 B' R U F R D 
9. 17.106 D L2 B2 D L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D F D2 F2 L D B' D' B' R' U' 
10. 19.282 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L B2 D B' L U' R2 B' U2 F U 
11. (16.449) D F2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 B D R2 L' B2 F' L' B2 F2 L2 
12. 21.571 D' R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' D B2 U' B R' F' D L B

I'm so happy right now. My new speed is 100% thanks to my new cube, the YueXiao cuz I only learned like, 4 extra OLL algs and I'm pretty sure 4 algs doesn't bring your speed down 5 seconds.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 20, 2016)

mafergut said:


> So I am not late just by chance. That's good. I like to do my weekly Ao12 here!
> 
> 
> 
> I have started to incorporate some non-white/yellow cross solves to try and become full CN. Those solves were not great but at least they also don't spoil the sub-20. Not a great average but at least quite consistent with nothing worse than 21.50.




That's impressive! I've been thinking about transitioning to CN. I'm not convinced I'm capable of it yet. But once I reach my goal of official sub 20 average I think i'll give it a shot.


@earth2dan

Thanks man. Frustrating when you're under performing! I'll get there.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 21, 2016)

Round 491
*21.12*

20.01, 22.20, (24.02), 19.77, 21.50, 21.37, 22.22, 20.81, 21.08, (19.47), 19.61, 21.12

Blech. Kinda squeezed this average in after a week of no practice. There goes my sub 20 streak, guess I'm starting over 
No video this week... It's for the best.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 21, 2016)

*Round 491 Results​*

Bogdan - 17.44 *[alumni]*
Renox - 17.87 *[alumni]*
TheoLyh - 19.02 *[2/3]*
Cris738 - 19.16 *[2/3]*
mafergut - 19.42 *[alumni]*
Joel2274 - 19.49 *[3/3] Graduates!*
earth2dan - 21.12 [0/3] 
kbrune - 22.14 [0/3]

Congratulations to everyone! Special congratulations to Joel2274 for graduating this round!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 21, 2016)

*Round 492
Potential Closing Time - Mar 25, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*​
Scrambles for the 492nd round:


D' R U' F2 B D' L2 U' F' R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L2
F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 F L' U2 R2 F D2 R U'
D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F D2 B' L' D R U2 L' D B2
U' F' L B D' B L2 F' D' B' R F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L'
F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L' U B' R F R2 D2
D F2 U R2 D2 L' F D2 L F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2
F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L U2 B2 F' L U' B' D' U' 
D' U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L B2 F D' R' B2 L2 B' F D' 
U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R B2 D U' F U F D L' F'
U2 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R D F L R2 D' R B D' U2
U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 R' D2 B U2 L R' B L'
D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L' R2 U2 B' R2 U R2 F L F2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Renox (Mar 21, 2016)

Round 492 
Avg of 12: 18.04

1. 18.29
2. (15.72)
3. 18.74
4. 18.26
5. 17.00(lol)
6. (20.59)
7. 19.74
8. 16.12
9. 19.32
10. 17.81
11. 17.20
12. 17.98

I think i could've done better but I kept messing up. Luckily I'm getting a gans 357 and meiying because my mini aolong is too small for me :/ still got a long way to go for sub-15


----------



## mafergut (Mar 21, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 491
> Blech. Kinda squeezed this average in after a week of no practice. There goes my sub 20 streak, guess I'm starting over
> No video this week... It's for the best.



Sorry to hear that. It happens that when you do something just because you have to but are not well prepared, things like that are bound to happen. It would have been better to maybe skip this week. C'mon I know you can do it so just take your time next week if you can. And if you need help running this or whatever, just ask.


----------



## TheoLyh (Mar 21, 2016)

Race to sub-20 2/3
Round 492
Time list:

18.47, 18.61, (13.98), 18.21, (20.17), 19.93, 19.56, 16.09, 14.85, 16.50, 18.60, 16.82 

Average of 12: 17.76

YAY... im now alumni :-D
Wow im really improwing in some weeks ago the best i could get was 21 average :-D !!!

I think ill be here for some time (the ...sub-15 looks too offline...


----------



## asacuber (Mar 21, 2016)

Did anybody notice?
Round 4.90


----------



## mafergut (Mar 21, 2016)

Race to sub-20 CFOP - Round 492 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-21
*avg of 12: 19.66*

Time List:
17.39, 18.45[blue], 20.30, 19.71, (23.69[red]), 17.91, 22.61[blue], 21.09, 21.99, 19.47, 17.62, (16.24)

Started well with an 18.xx blue cross solve so I tried to just do the best cross color instead of white/yellow but after failing the next two on red and blue I got so mad and wanted to recover so badly that I just couldn't solve well any more even on white. Saved the average with the two last solves but this means I am nowhere near to full CN yet. At least not under pressure.


----------



## TheGamingCuber5 (Mar 22, 2016)

Round 492
avg of 12: 19.02

Time List:
1. 17.52 
2. (16.99) 
3. 17.65 
4. (22.87) 
5. 19.00 
6. 17.43 
7. 20.12 
8. 21.34 
9. 18.27 
10. 20.05 
11. 18.81 
12. 19.92 
Did so good on the first half. I was averaging 19.5 before doing this. Sorry about missing last week.


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 22, 2016)

Round 492 with Roux

Ao12: 19.56
Best Ao5: 18.44(solves 7-11)

(16.11), 18.10, 20.13, 21.57, 19.65, (22.51), 22.32, 18.30, 17.47, 18.83, 18.18, 21.04

Finally broke the sub 20 barrier. I'm pretty proud, considering it only took about 4 months. I'll definitely stick around as alumni until I reach sub-18.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 22, 2016)

Round 492
Ave: 21.40

24.07, 18.65, 21.42, 25.38, 20.02, 21.43, 22.96, 20.32, 21.97, 21.41, 18.98, 21.46

*sigh* 3x3 makes me feel incompetent
Once I feel like I've gotten a handle of the new events I'm learning.. I'm gonna go back to the drawing board and figure out how to get to consistent sub 20.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

WOW really messed this one up, I could've done way better. I think I solved at a bad time, and I was really unfocused, so I almost think I should retry, but this is my horrible Ao12. I'll do better later!


Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-22
avg of 12: 24.34

Time List:
1. 22.36 D' R U' F2 B D' L2 U' F' R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L2 
2. (34.15) F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 F L' U2 R2 F D2 R U' 
3. 22.83 D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F D2 B' L' D R U2 L' D B2 
4. (21.16) U' F' L B D' B L2 F' D' B' R F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' 
5. 24.17 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L' U B' R F R2 D2 
6. 24.43 D F2 U R2 D2 L' F D2 L F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 
7. 24.28 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L U2 B2 F' L U' B' D' U' 
8. 24.92 D' U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L B2 F D' R' B2 L2 B' F D' 
9. 24.96 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R B2 D U' F U F D L' F' 
10. 23.64 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R D F L R2 D' R B D' U2 
11. 25.82 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 R' D2 B U2 L R' B L' 
12. 26.00 D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L' R2 U2 B' R2 U R2 F L F2


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 23, 2016)

Round 492

Kind of embarrassing, but I think it helps to compete here to make me want sub 20 more...

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-22
*avg of 12: 24.49*

Time List:
1. 24.27 D' R U' F2 B D' L2 U' F' R2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D2 L2 
2. 22.62 F2 D2 F' D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 F L' U2 R2 F D2 R U' 
3. (22.38) D F2 R2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U F D2 B' L' D R U2 L' D B2 
4. 26.20 U' F' L B D' B L2 F' D' B' R F2 R F2 L' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 L' 
5. 24.76 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 L2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 B D2 U2 L' U B' R F R2 D2 
6. 23.60 D F2 U R2 D2 L' F D2 L F' U2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F2 L2 
7. 24.21 F2 R2 D U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U F2 U' L U2 B2 F' L U' B' D' U' 
8. 24.40 D' U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L B2 F D' R' B2 L2 B' F D' 
9. 23.58 U2 R2 B' D2 U2 B' L2 R2 B2 U2 F R B2 D U' F U F D L' F' 
10. 27.37 U2 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 R D F L R2 D' R B D' U2 
11. (33.89) U' R2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 R' D2 B U2 L R' B L' 
12. 23.82 D2 R2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 B' L' R2 U2 B' R2 U R2 F L F2


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 28, 2016)

*Round 492 Results*​

TheoLyh - 17.76 *[3/3] Graduates!*
Renox - *18.04 [alumni]*
TheGamingCuber5 - 19.02	*[3/3] Graduates!*
Cris738 - 19.56 *[3/3] Graduates!*
mafergut - 19.66 *[alumni]*
kbrune - 21.4 [0/3]
EntireTV - 24.34 [0/3]
Jason Green - 24.49 [0/3]

Congratulations to everyone! Special congratulations to TheoLyh, TheGamingCuber5, and Cris738 for graduating this round! Great round everyone.

Was a busy week, and a busier weekend so I took a pass on this rounds average. I'll try and get back on the wagon for round 493


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 28, 2016)

*Round 493
Potential Closing Time - Apr 1, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​

Scrambles for the 493rd round:


L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L' U B D2 F L2 U2 R2 L' D
D U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L U' L2 U L2 B2 L B' D'
D B2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F B2 L' U F2 U' L' F' D L2 U'
F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U F R' D' R B F L2 U' B D
F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B L U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' B D2 U'
U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' L B D' R B2 L' U' L2 D' U'
D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U' F' R L' F' L2 B' U R2 D' B U'
D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F L' B F R L' D2 B' D' R
D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L R2 F' U2 B D' B2 F' D2 R' D'
R2 D R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R D R B U' R' L B' L U
B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L D B2 U F L F' L F D' U'
D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U R F2 L2 B F' L B' D2 U B L'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 28, 2016)

Race to sub-20 - Round 493 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow) + some non-w/y crosses

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-28
*avg of 12: 19.68*

Time List:
19.40, 17.95, 20.63, (28.05), 18.70[blue cross], 18.97, 18.45, 18.34, 19.55, 21.21, (16.90), 23.51[green cross]

Another bad average. The 28 was a messed up PLL that I refused to DNF. Nice solve on blue cross... compensated by a meh one on green


----------



## kbrune (Mar 28, 2016)

Round 493
Ave: 22.32

24.11, 20.39, 20.13, 22.27, 21.83, 22.15, 23.84, 24.14, 21.62, 22.76, 19.60, 24.76


----------



## Cris738 (Mar 31, 2016)

Round 493 with Roux(Alumini)
Cube: Gans 356S
Ao12: 19.88
Best Ao5: 18.66(solves 4-8)
Best Single: 15.19

19.44, 21.05, 26.83, 18.97, 16.52, 18.25 21.47, 18.75, 19.43, (15.19), (27.22), 18.00


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 31, 2016)

A lot of confusion. Just redid the solve. STILL WASN'T SUB-20

Cube: Primary Qiyi Thunderclap
Ao5: 18.08

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-30
avg of 12: 20.05

Time List:
1. 19.68 L2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 L' U B D2 F L2 U2 R2 L' D 
2. 25.00 D U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 L U' L2 U L2 B2 L B' D' 
3. 24.78 D B2 D' F2 D B2 U' B2 U2 F2 R2 F B2 L' U F2 U' L' F' D L2 U' 
4. 19.41 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 U' L2 U F R' D' R B F L2 U' B D 
5. 19.76 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 B L U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L' B D2 U' 
6. 18.42 U' L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 L2 F' L B D' R B2 L' U' L2 D' U' 
7. 20.59 D R2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U' F' R L' F' L2 B' U R2 D' B U' 
8. 17.08 D' U2 F2 U B2 R2 L2 F2 L2 D' L R2 F' U2 B D' B2 F' D2 R' D' 
9. 18.72 R2 D R2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 R D R B U' R' L B' L U 
10. (15.12) B2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 L D B2 U F L F' L F D' U' 
11. 20.97 D2 B2 U F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 B2 U R F2 L2 B F' L B' D2 U B L' 
12. 21.04 D F2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U F L' B F R L' D2 B' D' R


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 31, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> FML FML FML, I forgot to start the timer on one of the solves even though it was a 19  If I had remembered it would have been sub 20 (does it still count lol)
> 
> Cube: Primary Qiyi Thunderclap
> Ao5: 18.08
> ...


My opinion if it was on the computer and you tried to start it but it didn't, I count it because I usually look towards my cube when I'm about to start. It happens to me using cs timer quite often, but never on my stackmat because the green light is there in my line of sight. But that's just my opinion. I don't think it's ever happened to me in a web comp because I try to be extra careful so I don't bend the rules. 

But maybe you mean you just totally forgot??


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 31, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> My opinion if it was on the computer and you tried to start it but it didn't, I count it because I usually look towards my cube when I'm about to start. It happens to me using cs timer quite often, but never on my stackmat because the green light is there in my line of sight. But that's just my opinion. I don't think it's ever happened to me in a web comp because I try to be extra careful so I don't bend the rules.
> 
> But maybe you mean you just totally forgot??



But the thing is, the Average would've been sub-20 if I had not got a DNF... I'll let the people running the forum decide!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 31, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> FML FML FML, I forgot to start the timer on one of the solves even though it was a 19  If I had remembered it would have been sub 20 (does it still count lol)



Use your own discretion. This isn't exactly a WCA governed competition  The real question is; How do you know what your time was if you didn't start the timer?


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 31, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Use your own discretion. This isn't exactly a WCA governed competition  The real question is; How do you know what your time was if you didn't start the timer?


I wondered that too... I had thought if I ever did what I described I might treat it as a mis-scramble and do the scramble twice for my retry.


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 31, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Use your own discretion. This isn't exactly a WCA governed competition  The real question is; How do you know what your time was if you didn't start the timer?



I'm going to find out what I did and retime it!


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 1, 2016)

I just redid the solve, the Ao12 was 20.05


----------



## rightmanten (Apr 1, 2016)

Round 493
AO12:*21.81*

19.05, 22.48, 22.05, 17.26, 19.11, 20.18, 24.68, (25.32), 24.95, 23.82, (15.53), 24.49

This round started off so promising and then it went downhill real fast but hopefully with more practice my consistency can improve.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 1, 2016)

Round 493
*21.3*

20.99, (25.04), 19.68, 23.74, 20.32, 20.43, 23.76, 21.71, 21.75, 19.63, 21.02, (17.20)

Bleh. Another pretty busy week with little time for cubing, so I'm not too disappointed. I didn't even warm up, just dove in. I used my office Gans 356 for this average. Hopefully I can practice more next week.

Results and next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 1, 2016)

*Round 493 Results​*

mafergut - *19.68 [alumni]*
Cris738 - *19.88 [alumni]*
EntireTV - 20.05 [0/3]
earth2dan - 21.30 [0/3]
rightmanten - 21.81 [0/3]
kbrune - 22.32 [0/3]

Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 1, 2016)

*Round 494
Potential Closing Time - Apr 8, 2016 || 12:01PM CST​*
Scrambles for the 494th round:


D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2
U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U
D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2
L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U'
R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B'
F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D'
R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U'
L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U'
D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U'
D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R
U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2
F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 1, 2016)

oh come on, I was just about to do the average for the last round


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 1, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> oh come on, I was just about to do the average for the last round



Go for it, I'll add you in.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 494 CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-1
*avg of 12: 18.830*

Time List:
1. 17.553 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2 
2. 18.396 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U 
3. 18.188 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2 
4. (22.962) L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U' 
5. 18.582 R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B' 
6. 18.808 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D' 
7. (15.640) R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U' 
8. 22.365 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U' 
9. 16.296 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U' 
10. 17.448 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R 
11. 21.619 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2 
12. 19.044 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F

15 second solve!


----------



## Renox (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 494 

avg of 12: 16.39

1. 14.75
2. 15.48
3. 17.31
4. (14.08)
5. 18.36
6. 15.01
7. 18.44
8. 14.98
9. 17.42
10. 15.97
11. 16.14
12. (20.67)

sorry for missing last week, was pretty busy and the only time i was cubing was when i was just practicing, hence my improved times ;P
I probably also could've gotten better times, but my mini aolong is too small for me so i keep messing up my algs.
I think I'm gonna move to the sub-15 thread, so good luck with getting that sub-20 guys


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 2, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Go for it, I'll add you in.



No, it's fine, I'll just do the new round. But thanks anyway!


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 2, 2016)

YES! I did one! I was feeling confident after getting my first sub 20 ao12 today, so I went for it, with REALLY shaky hands!

Method: CFOP
Cube: Primary Qiyi Thunderclap
Best Ao5: 18.58

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-2
avg of 12: 19.73

Time List:
1. 19.72 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2 
2. 17.00 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U 
3. 22.89 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2 
4. 17.43 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U' 
5. 18.58 R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B' 
6. 20.20 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D' 
7. 21.16 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U' 
8. 20.76 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U' 
9. 21.15 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U' 
10. (16.46) D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R 
11. 18.40 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2 
12. (24.20) F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 3, 2016)

*Round 494*

Average: *20.25*

Times:
1. 22.84
2. 18.94
3. 20.24
4. (24.52)
5. 20.06
6. 18.75
7. 19.34
8. 23.74
9. 18.88
10. (17.50)
11. 21.81
12. 17.90

lol I got an 18 average this morning


----------



## mafergut (Apr 3, 2016)

Race to sub-20 - Round 494 (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow) + some non-w/y crosses

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-3
*avg of 12: 18.96*

Time List:
1. 16.61 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2 
2. 15.21 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U 
3. 21.36 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2 
4. 21.72 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U' 
5. 21.07[red] R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B' 
6. 20.36[orange] F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D' 
7. 17.76 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U' 
8. 20.36 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U' 
9. (14.80) D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U' 
10. 15.14 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R 
11. 20.00 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2 
12. (24.22+) F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F

The average was not bad but the consistency was terrible. The 15.21 was OLL skip and the 14.80 was PLL skip. Still too many sup-20 solves. Wanted to do more crosses on other colours but there were no great crosses and I'm still too bad at normal crosses on non-white/yellow.


----------



## Cris738 (Apr 5, 2016)

Round 494 with Roux(Alumini)
Cube: Gans 356S

Ao12: 17.32
Best Ao5: 16.71(solves 5-9)
Best Single: 16.22

17.59, 19.61, 17.06, (22.35), (16.22), 16.55, 16.89, 16.88, 16.67, 17.87, 16.27, 17.79

Dat line of 16s though


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

Round 494 - CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-7
*avg of 12: 22.62*

Time List:
1. 26.36 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2 
2. 21.71 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U 
3. 19.41 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2 
4. 22.87 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U' 
5. 23.98 R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B' 
6. 20.42 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D' 
7. 21.56 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U' 
8. 21.56 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U' 
9. (19.24) D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U' 
10. (44.60) D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R (missin' up the PLL, makin' copies)
11. 24.24 U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2 
12. 24.02 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 8, 2016)

Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ (Full PLL, ~10 COLL cases)
Round 494
Ao10/12: 25.33
21.89 - D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2
27.28 - U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U
(32.58) - D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2
27.17 - L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U'
22.98 - R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B'
(16.36) - F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D'
24.87 - R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U'
25.28 - L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U'
21.46 - D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U'
27.71+2=29.71 - D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R
27.35 - U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2
25.37 - F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F

Dang, that 16s tho, just a second short of my PB.
On the 32 I just totally messed up, I'm not even sure how.
Decent average, a little high, but not to bad, had some good times and some really bad ones.

Also, as soon as I can get faster at OH (high 30 rn), can I do it twice, for 2H and OH, or can I only do one event?
I know this would mean that I can view the scramble twice, so maybe I could supply my own scrambles?


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

How about applying the scramble twice in a row? Well, maybe your idea makes more sense.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 8, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Also, as soon as I can get faster at OH (high 30 rn), can I do it twice, for 2H and OH, or can I only do one event?


Well, you could enter the race to sub-30 for OH right now.


----------



## kbrune (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 494
Ave: *20.80*

22.05, 21.78, 21.54, 20.90, 20.84, 22.07, 18.47, 23.21, 19.44, 17.28, 21.13, 19.82

Found my rhythm on the final 6.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 494
*19.99
*
20.36, 19.53, 20.32, 19.19, 19.62, (27.26), 19.59, 21.68, (16.60), 20.22, 20.27, 19.11

Sheesh. Well that's as close as it gets  Was a busy day and I wasn't sure if I'd have time, but I squeezed a quick average out. It's pretty squeaky, but I'll take it!

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 494 Results*​
Renox - *16.39 [alumni]*
Cris738 - *17.32 [alumni]*
Joel2274 - *18.83 [alumni]*
mafergut - *18.96 [alumni]*
EntireTV - *19.73 [1/3]*
earth2dan - *19.99 [1/3]*
IAmEpic2004 - 20.25 [0/3]
kbrune - 20.80 [0/3]
Jason Green - 22.62 [0/3]
GenTheThief - 25.33 [0/3]
Congratulations to everyone!

Question. When we don't get sub 20 times would anyone prefer that I don't show the [0/3] as it's not really relevant? Just wondering what the general consensus is.

​


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 9, 2016)

*Round 495
Potential Closing Time - Apr 15, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 495th round:

D' F2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 D' U' B2 U' F R D2 L F' D' F' R2 B' R2
L2 U' B2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 B' D2 U L' D R' D' U2 R2 B' U2
F2 U R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U L' B F2 U F' U' R D' B' L U2
U R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' F R F2 L B F2 D F L B' U2
R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 D2 F' D B D' L U' B L2 B F U
R2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D R' F' L D B' D' U2 B R2 D' U'
U' F2 U F2 R2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F' U2 L U B2 L U' F' L' D' U2
F2 U L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 F' L' U2 R' F2 D' U' L2 U2 L U'
F2 D R2 B2 U F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U2 L' D' R2 L2 D2 L' B' F U R U2
B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U2 L' U2 F L D R' U' R2
R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 D U' F2 D' B D U2 B2 R L' U' R' B' U' R2 U'
D F2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U' R' L2 U F2 U R2 L'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't care if you show 0/3 or not. It's fine either way for me.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 9, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Also, as soon as I can get faster at OH (high 30 rn), can I do it twice, for 2H and OH, or can I only do one event?
> I know this would mean that I can view the scramble twice, so maybe I could supply my own scrambles?



If you're anything like me, you could do the average once 2H and by the time you finish and start a second round 1H you will have forgotten the scrambles and it won't matter if you use the same scrambles. If you have super memory then go ahead and provide you own scrambles. Or like @PurpleBanana said you could go to the Race to sub 30 thread for OH until you're ready for this thread.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 9, 2016)

R495 (CFOP, Aolong V2) Alumni
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-8
avg of 12: 14.846

Time List:
14.519, 16.056, 13.645, 14.596, 15.924, 15.683, 14.389, (12.226), 15.626, (16.411), 13.858, 14.164

I seem to always get sub 15 here but I never get 2 sub 15 Averages in a row on the sub 15 thread.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 9, 2016)

@earth2dan I think it's okay that you don't put the [0/3] in that case. I would like to know if people like to have the list ordered by time, as I'm now running the RTS15 and I just put a table ordered by nickname 

Also, I will remove my alumni addressing this week, as I have decided to try and re-graduate with CFOP Full CN. When I graduated I was just dual white/yellow and I have been doing color neutral averages in the race to sub-25, getting to about 20.xx in the last two weeks, so I think it's about time  There I was doing all crosses on non-white/yellow. Here I guess I should do, at most 2 white and 2 yellow crosses and the rest on other colors. Would that be fair as FCN average? Waiting for your scrambles for this week to start with the new challenge!


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 9, 2016)

@mafergut The scrambles are posted already.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> If you're anything like me, you could do the average once 2H and by the time you finish and start a second round 1H you will have forgotten the scrambles and it won't matter if you use the same scrambles.


Thanks! When I graduate the sub-30/25 thread for OH, then I will do that, but I probably wont be able to do that for at least six or seven months.




earth2dan said:


> Or like @PurpleBanana said you could go to the Race to sub 30 thread for OH until you're ready for this thread.


But for now, I will compete in the sub-30 thread like purple suggested.

Also, should I do 2H in sub-25 just to make sure I am sub-25 before I join this thread?


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Also, should I do 2H in sub-25 just to make sure I am sub-25 before I join this thread?


I'd suggest that.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> I'd suggest that.



Okay, well, see you guys in a couple weeks!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Okay, well, see you guys in a couple weeks!


I'm actually still in the sub-25 thread myself. Hoping to be here next week.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 9, 2016)

@mafergut Cool. I'll remove the alumni tag starting this round and you can work on your sub 20 CN. If you're going full colour neutral I'd say don't restrict your solves to a certain number of any one cross colour. Just take whatever colour has the best cross, since that's the whole purpose of CN right? If you've got a super easy white cross and everything else stinks, take it. Also, round 495 is already up 

@GenTheThief and @PurpleBanana I was around 27s when I joined this race (a long time ago...) so you're more than welcome to participate. The more the merrier.


----------



## Cris738 (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 495 with Roux(Alumini)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao 

Ao12: 17.81
Best Ao5: 16.71(solves 1-5)
Best Single: 14.58

16.72, 16.78, (14.58), 16.60, 17.01, 19.47, 20.49, (21.80), 17.08, 15.44, 17.78, 20.72

I guess I'll do one more average on this race then move on to the Race to sub-15 thread as it's obvious that I've broken sub-18.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> I was around 27s when I joined this race (a long time ago...) so you're more than welcome to participate. The more the merrier.


If it was a long time ago, the sub 25/30 thread may not have existed yet.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 9, 2016)

@Jason Green, @earth2dan, yeah, I saw the scrambles later on my phone, I didn't realize that there was an additional page when I replied and just thought I had caught you between the results and scrambles post. This new forum style is still a bit confusing for me 

What I was meaning is that I should at least try to not do half or more the solves on white / yellow because then it would not be a really color neutral average. Of course the idea is just to find the best cross but when trying to prove something some rules are needed. I will try to find the best cross on each scramble and, if in the end there are 3 white crosses I'll take it.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> @GenTheThief and @PurpleBanana I was around 27s when I joined this race (a long time ago...) so you're more than welcome to participate. The more the merrier.


I guess I'll stay then. Thanks, @earth2dan.
I just realized that when my OH gets good enough to join this thread, I probably will have graduated from this thread with 2H.
I'm joining here with CFOP also, I am a few seconds faster with that than ZZ, though I like ZZ much much much much more.
I will include both solve times with my time post, in separate sections.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 9, 2016)

Round 495
Method: ZZ/CFOP
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Ao10/12: 23.76 (ZZ), 24.74 (CFOP)

0. ZZ,CFOP
1. (19.27), 22.31
2. 27.29, 20.64
3. 21.42, 29.56
4. (40.63) (idk wtf happened here), (19.36)
5. 24.27+, (DNF)
6. 20.00, 26.75
7. 22.64, 20.31
8. 20.96, 26.94
9. 30.30, 23.90+
10. 21.01, 25.31
11. 24.14, 28.56
12. 25.57, 23.14

Overall, I am quite pleased with this average. Much better than last round.
Kinda strange that my ZZ was faster than my CFOP because it's usually the other way around.


----------



## SlowSari (Apr 10, 2016)

Race to Sub-20 (alumini)
Round 495
3x3

Avg of 12: 19.884

Time List:
1. 18.990 D' F2 D2 U' B2 U R2 D L2 U L' D' R' U2 B2 F' U' R B2 F' U2 
2. 22.039 U' B2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' F2 R L U' B D' R2 U 
3. 16.998 D F2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' R D' B' U2 L2 B F' R' D F2 
4. 22.845 L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 B' R' D L' B U2 R' F U F2 U' 
5. 18.513 R2 D2 F2 D' U R2 U2 R' U B R' B' R' F U2 L' B' 
6. 20.516 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 B2 D R2 D' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R2 L B2 U' R' L2 D' 
7. 18.215 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U F' U2 B D2 L F L' D U R2 U' 
8. 22.290 L2 B2 R2 D R2 L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' D F' R B D' L' B F2 R' B U' 
9. (14.882) D2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F R D2 L B2 D2 U' L' D' L U' 
10. 18.917 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R' F' R' D2 F' R' B F2 D R 
11. (25.993) U F2 R2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U2 R D' B2 U B' R D2 
12. 19.517 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D L D' U' R' F' L F D2 U2 F


Terrible concistency but I'm happy with the 14 single and counting 16!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

Race to sub-20 - Round 495
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-12
*avg of 12: 19.66*

Time List:
(14.07[white]), 17.86[blue], 21.33[orange], 19.89[green], 22.47[orange], 21.19[red], 20.66[green], (24.52[red]), 18.58[yellow], 20.81[green], 17.57[yellow], 16.15[white]

Not happy because it was the white & yellow solves what saved the sub-20 average and only 2 of the 8 solves in other colors where actually sub-20. I have been getting many 16.xx and 17.xx solves with other colors but under pressure I still have too many panic moments where I completely loose track / lookahead and have to think "what colors are in the F2L pair I'm missing?"


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 12, 2016)

@mafergut I wouldn't be too upset. You've made incredible progress since you started in this thread. You pulled off a sub 20 on your first full CN round. 1/6 of your solves where white and 1/6 of your solves were yellow, which is exactly the right ratio for a full CN average . I'm still a hopeless white cross solver with no plans to even try and change that until I can get my white cross solves consistently sub 20.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 15, 2016)

Round 495
*20.43*

18.04, 22.79, 21.56, 20.69, 19.31, (24.37), 19.55, 18.13, 21.44, 20.22, 22.55, (16.74)

Close call. I'm pretty happy with this average. I used my new YueXiao, which I haven't set up yet. It's a little catchy and I might consider filing the corners down as some have suggested. I'll wait to see how it performs after it's been lubed and tensioned to my liking.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 15, 2016)

*Round 495 Results*​
Ordway Persyn - *14.85 [alumni]*
Cris738 - *17.81 [alumni]*
mafergut - *19.66 [1/3] *(Full CN)
SlowSari - *19.88 [alumni]*
earth2dan - 20.43
GenTheThief - 23.76 (ZZ)
GenTheThief - 24.74 (CFOP)
Congratulations to everyone! Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 15, 2016)

*Round 496
Potential Closing Time - Apr 22, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 496th round:

R2 B2 D' F2 D' U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F D2 L F R2 L D R2 B F2
D B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' R F U B' F R L' F2 L' U'
B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' R B' D2 U2 R B D U' F' R' B2
U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L' B2 D' R' D F' D2 R' B U2
D U R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' B2 R' U' L2 B R2 L2 D R2
R2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 U R' B' D' U' R' U R L' U' F2 D'
F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B D R B' D2 R2 L F' D2 L2
B2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F D' L F D2 U B' R2 D U
R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B F2 U L2 D F D2 L'
L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B U L' B' R' B2 D R2 F2 R U2
L2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' L U2 F2 D F' L U' B F' U2
B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D B L D2 R' L2 B U L2 U' R'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 15, 2016)

Race to sub-20 - Round 496
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-15
*avg of 12: 20.84*

Time List:
(17.93[blue]), 19.14[yellow], 22.70[green], 21.97[green], 18.52[white], 23.12[blue], 22.49[orange], (24.74[blue]), 19.95[yellow], 19.77[green], 19.25[red], 21.48[red]

I'm in bad shape today. Not sure if big cube practise is having an impact but my hands and muscles do not respond as well as other days. Lots of lockups and, in general a bad average.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 16, 2016)

Round: 496
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method(s): ZZ, CFOP
*Average: 23.34 (ZZ), 20.93 (CFOP)*

0. ZZ, CFOP
1. 21.99, 18.32
2. (27.39), 20.33
3. 26.02, 23.06
4. (19.79), 23.17
5. 20.55, (14.15)
6. 21.93, 18.77
7. 27.16, 19.97
8. 20.87, (DNF) (messed up T perm)
9. 25.61, 24.84+
10. 23.36, 18.97
11. 21.64, 24.21
12. 24.34, 17.73

New PBs average and single! Finally a sub 15. This was really weird, because, yeah, my CFOP is faster than my ZZ, but not by that much! I never get that many sub-20 solves (6/12). And I haven't even practiced CFOP since feb and last week. Now my PBs are CFOP instead of ZZ, which is really annoying because I don't like CFOP, but I'm better at it.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 16, 2016)

Round 496
Cube: GuoGuan YueXiao
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-16
*avg of 12: 19.96*

Time List:
19.29, 17.31, 20.24, 19.02, (15.38), 22.66, 22.29, 22.22, (23.93), 19.43, 20.12, 17.00

I lubed and tensioned my YueXiao this morning. I'm starting to really like it. I'm not catching so much now, I think I just needed to get used to the puzzle and adjust my turning a little bit.


----------



## Cris738 (Apr 17, 2016)

Round 496 with Roux(Alumini)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Ao12: 17.49
Best Ao5: 15.73(solves 2-6)
Best Single: 13.07

(22.41), 16.16, 14.77, (13.07), 17.76, 16.25, 21.48, 15.02, 17.93, 19.89, 21.05, 14.58

I guess now is the time to move on the sub-15 thread. I've done sub-18 thrice now on this thread. It's time for me to continue my journey. #MambaOut


----------



## kbrune (Apr 18, 2016)

Round 496
Ave: 22.01

18.37, 22.64, 21.61, 19.24, 20.79, 17.88, 21.09, 26.22, 20.73, 24.71, 25.76, 25.20

Blew a tire on the 8th solve and couldn't keep er on the road...


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 20, 2016)

Round 496
CFOP
*Average: 23.42
*
21.66, 28.54, 22.63, 19.75, 25.43, 24.19, 22.54, 24.24, (28.65), (17.69), 23.18, 22.07

Counting 28s are yucky.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 20, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Round 495
> *20.43*
> 
> 18.04, 22.79, 21.56, 20.69, 19.31, (24.37), 19.55, 18.13, 21.44, 20.22, 22.55, (16.74)
> ...



Same here! I've had mine for a while now but I lubed it for the first time yesterday with the last few drops of my maru and it performs much better now


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 20, 2016)

Round 496
GuoGuan YueXiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-20
avg of 12: 18.413

Time List:
1. 18.803 R2 B2 D' F2 D' U F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 F D2 L F R2 L D R2 B F2 
2. (14.459) D B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 B2 U B2 U' B' R F U B' F R L' F2 L' U' Sub 15 yay! 
3. 16.725 B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' B2 U' R B' D2 U2 R B D U' F' R' B2 
4. 22.779 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U F2 D' L' B2 D' R' D F' D2 R' B U2 
5. 19.396 D U R2 B2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 F' B2 R' U' L2 B R2 L2 D R2 
6. 18.855 R2 U B2 U L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 U R' B' D' U' R' U R L' U' F2 D' 
7. 17.177 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B D R B' D2 R2 L F' D2 L2 
8. 17.662 B2 D' U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F D' L F D2 U B' R2 D U 
9. (24.590+) R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B' L' U2 B F2 U L2 D F D2 L' 
10. 16.893 L2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 D B2 D' R2 D' B U L' B' R' B2 D R2 F2 R U2 
11. 17.980 L2 D F2 D' L2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F' L U2 F2 D F' L U' B F' U2 
12. 17.862 B2 L2 F2 U F2 L2 U B2 R2 L2 D B L D2 R' L2 B U L2 U' R'

Really nice average this time!


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 22, 2016)

*Round 496 Results*​
@mafergut I like how you track and post your results over in the sub-15 thread, so I'm totally ripping you off, hope you don't mind . I collected stats back to round 480. I'll show results for the last 10 rounds.

*For those that use their phones, or tablets, let me know if the images don't work. If it's a problem I can also include a classic text list like we've always done.



Spoiler: Round 496 Results









Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in over 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni, I will be deleting your stats after next round.




*Round 497
Potential Closing Time - Apr 29, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 497th round:

U2 F2 R2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F R L2 B R' B U R2 D2 R'
L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L D' R' D' B L' B R
D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F D' R2 U' B U L F' R F U'
R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U R U2 F L' B' U R' U' B' R U2
D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' B L' F' D' U2 L2 F' L' D2 U
U R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' L' B' U R' U2 B F
U2 R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R F U R F2 R2 F U' R' L' U
D L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F' U R' L B U F2 D' F R D2
D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L U' B R B' D' R' L' D' R' D2
B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B' F2 R2 U' F' L B' F' D' U2
D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F L' B F' R' U' B2 D U F
B2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F B2 L' B R F U L' U2 F' D'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 22, 2016)

Cris738 said:


> I guess now is the time to move on the sub-15 thread. I've done sub-18 thrice now on this thread. It's time for me to continue my journey. #MambaOut


Good luck!



kbrune said:


> Blew a tire on the 8th solve and couldn't keep er on the road...


I hear ya. After solves 6-9 I walked away, had a breather and a shot of whiskey, and came back with a strong finish. I think it was the whiskey... definitely the whiskey


----------



## kbrune (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 497
Ave: 20.72

20.83, 20.55, 23.83, 18.84, 21.87, 18.59, 21.45, 21.22, 18.98, 20.69, 18.90, 29.77

Could have been worse.


----------



## trackdork (Apr 25, 2016)

Round 497
CFOP Full CN
Cube: YueXiao

My goodness, sub-25 to sub-20 is quite the journey... I graduated from that thread a couple of months ago but I hardly feel qualified to be here. Gotta have goals though right? Baby steps!

Rubik's cube
Apr 25, 2016 3:00:46 PM - 3:10:17 PM

Mean: 24.04
*Average: 23.52*
Best time: 19.56
Median: 22.94
Worst time: 33.72
Standard deviation: 3.85

Best average of 12: 24.34
1-12 - 25.25 21.00 (33.72) 27.40 27.70 20.20 21.03 (19.56) 22.48 23.10 24.25 22.77

1. 25.25 U2 F2 R2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F R L2 B R' B U R2 D2 R'
2. 21.00 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L D' R' D' B L' B R
3. 33.72 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F D' R2 U' B U L F' R F U'
4. 27.40 R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U R U2 F L' B' U R' U' B' R U2
5. 27.70 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' B L' F' D' U2 L2 F' L' D2 U
6. 20.20 U R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' L' B' U R' U2 B F
7. 21.03 U2 R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R F U R F2 R2 F U' R' L' U
8. 19.56 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F' U R' L B U F2 D' F R D2
9. 22.48 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L U' B R B' D' R' L' D' R' D2
10. 23.10 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B' F2 R2 U' F' L B' F' D' U2
11. 24.25 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F L' B F' R' U' B2 D U F
12. 22.77 B2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F B2 L' B R F U L' U2 F' D'


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 25, 2016)

trackdork said:


> Round 497
> CFOP Full CN
> Cube: YueXiao
> 
> ...


I didn't even enter my results this week. Other than a really nice 14.00 it was pretty horrid, near 24 I think. :/


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 25, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Could have been worse.


No doubt. That's your second best round yet. Nice!


trackdork said:


> My goodness, sub-25 to sub-20 is quite the journey... I graduated from that thread a couple of months ago but I hardly feel qualified to be here. Gotta have goals though right? Baby steps!


Oh you're more than qualified. I've been here since Dec, 2014 when I was high 20's... Yeah it's been a long road 


Jason Green said:


> I didn't even enter my results this week. Other than a really nice 14.00 it was pretty horrid, near 24 I think. :/


Aw, if you don't post your results it makes us think you're not participating


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 497
Fridrich-CFOP

*Ao12: 21.79
*
1. 16.97
2. 20.49
3. 20.80
4. 18.27
5. (16.69)
6. 24.13
7. 22.99
8. 26.79
9. (28.16)
10. 23.90
11. 17.91
12. 25.67

This is my first time competing.

I didn't to bad, better than I expected.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 25, 2016)

I'll see if I can find the session and post it later. Usually I do anyway, I had missed a few weeks though.


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 26, 2016)

Ok, here's my participation.  It's over 24!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-25
*avg of 12: 24.42*

Time List:
1. (31.13) U2 F2 R2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' F2 U F R L2 B R' B U R2 D2 R' 
2. 25.55 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 L' D L D' R' D' B L' B R 
3. 23.57 D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 D' F D' R2 U' B U L F' R F U' 
4. (14.00) R2 D' R2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 U R U2 F L' B' U R' U' B' R U2 
5. 29.04 D' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R' B L' F' D' U2 L2 F' L' D2 U 
6. 24.00 U R2 L2 B2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L' F' L' B' U R' U2 B F 
7. 21.55 U2 R2 U R2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' R F U R F2 R2 F U' R' L' U 
8. 22.80 D L2 D R2 U' L2 U F2 L2 U' F' U R' L B U F2 D' F R D2 
9. 23.80 D' U' R2 F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L U' B R B' D' R' L' D' R' D2 
10. 26.10 B2 F2 D2 U' R2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 U' R' B' F2 R2 U' F' L B' F' D' U2 
11. 24.25 D2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F L' B F' R' U' B2 D U F 
12. 23.51 B2 U B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 D2 U' R2 F B2 L' B R F U L' U2 F' D'


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 26, 2016)

R497 Alumni (CFOP, Aolong v2)
Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-26
avg of 12: 13.439

Time List:
13.865, 12.570, 15.594, (17.963), (12.334), 13.066, 13.331, 12.924, 13.511, 12.787, 13.828, 12.913

Woo!, I'm practicing for the race to sub 15 as I have one more to go over there. the solve that came after this average was a 13.615 that rolled it to a 13.413 ao12.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2016)

Round 497
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, CFOP
*Average: 22.42 (ZZ), 24.17 (CFOP)*

1. 18.65, 22.86
2. 21.65, 22.30+
3. (17.57), 27.52
4. 23.17, 22.97
5. 20.30, 29.39
6. (28.22), 25.35
7. 27.65, 23.49
8. 23.40, 25.70+
9. 20.99, 20.04
10. 24.81, (29.62)
11. 19.48, (19.11)
12. 24.02, 22.11

Times were everywhere today. Some good, mostly bad though.
And again, ZZ was better than CFOP. I'm glad this is happening even though it seems strange.
While my CFOP is still recovering, I think I'm gonna go DCN, because it's easy and I still suck at CFOP so why not nothing to lose.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 26, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I'm gonna go DCN, because it's easy


... oookay, nevermind. This is much harder than I thought. Cross finding and F2L corner tracking is so weird but 2OLL and PLL is the same. Nevertheless, I shall continue with DCN CFOP.


----------



## trackdork (Apr 27, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> ... oookay, nevermind. This is much harder than I thought. Cross finding and F2L corner tracking is so weird but 2OLL and PLL is the same. Nevertheless, I shall continue with DCN CFOP.


My path to CN was hard but I look at it this way; I believe CN is the way to go, if only to increase chances of easy cross. I still fall back to white/yellow if I don't see anything right away. So assuming I want to eventually be CN, well, why spend any time getting faster at F2L without CN first? So I just bit the bullet and started practicing... not by picking a color, but by letting the scramble dictate. For 2 weeks straight every time I practiced, hand scramble or computer-generated, the color on UFR was the color of my cross and I just rolled with it. Makes for a nice random distribution and gets your mind's-eye trained a bit more to think about things generically as you plan F2L. The way I see it the more you train single or dual-color F2L the harder it is going to be to unlearn and relearn CN. I'm still maybe 10% slower on F2L with the red/orange/blue/green solves, but I've overcome the initial mental block I used to have when attempting them.


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 27, 2016)

trackdork said:


> The way I see it the more you train single or dual-color F2L the harder it is going to be to unlearn and relearn CN.



I totally understand, I've been teaching my little brother F2L, and he just picks up his cube and starts cross with whatever colour is on top, which isn't what CN is about, choosing the best cross, not the first, but it's a good start I guess. It takes me something like 10 second to realize what he did and what F2L pieces to look for. If I was starting out, I probably would have been CN, but it takes much more time to get good at F2L.
And I don't really care how good I can get with CFOP, CN or not. It's a secondary method for me. My main method is ZZ, which I might consider becoming Y-axis CN, but I still have a long way to go before I can find the my EOLine _twice_ in under 15 seconds. I don't think I'm ever going to go full CFOP CN, just because the benefits aren't worth the work. DCN is hard enough right now. And the only reason I'm practicing CFOP is if I can't find my EOLine in a comp I'll just switch to CFOP, which has a much less demanding first step. And after a couple more months practice, that shouldn't be a necessary precaution. I think I will still continue with CFOP practice just because.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 27, 2016)

Ordway Persyn said:


> R497 Alumni (CFOP, Aolong v2)
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-26
> avg of 12: 13.439
> 
> ...


Holy smokes! Nice average @Ordway Persyn. Hopefully you can pull off another sub-15 in that race this week. 

@trackdork and @GenTheThief. If I could start over I would definitely learn CN from the start. And anyone that I teach to solve, I will teach CN. I'm a hopeless white cross solver for speedsovling. I keep telling myself I'll focus on learning CN once I'm consistently sub-20 on white cross so... Maybe in another year


----------



## mafergut (Apr 28, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 497*
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-28
*avg of 12: 19.27*

Time List:
21.18[red], 17.66[red], 18.49[red], 18.70[blue], 19.85[blue], 18.93[green], (23.01[yellow]), 18.20[red], 21.02[white], 17.04[white], (16.82[white]), 21.54[red]

Not bad at all! It's a little bit funny that two of the worst solves are actually on yellow and white. I was trying to push too much trying to get the most of my "preferred" cross colors and I spoiled the solves with bad lockups. Same happened with the last solve, trying to finish with a good time. This is clear in the fact that there are almost no solves in the 19-20 range, they are almost all either sub-19 or sup-21. If I were able to put nerves aside I would do better.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 29, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> @mafergut I like how you track and post your results over in the sub-15 thread, so I'm totally ripping you off, hope you don't mind .



Sorry for doubleposting. Yesterday I forgot to comment that, of course, I don't mind you being inspired in my way to track results. By the way, very nice results at big cubes in the weekly comp. Especially in 5x5 I'm soooo far from those times.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 29, 2016)

Round 497
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.93
*
(22.86), 21.91, 18.69, (15.93), 19.08, 19.50, 19.56, 19.63, 17.73, 21.15, 21.23, 20.85

Oh boy, here we go. Two sub-20 rounds in a row. Lets see if I choke again 

@mafergut Thanks! I haven't made much progress on big cubes in a while, but I did practice 4/5 a lot to get to where I am. I feel like I've hit a wall with 4x4, where my 5x5 times continue to slowly improve.

Results and next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 29, 2016)

*Round 497 Results*
​



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in over 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni, I will be deleting your stats after next round.





*Round 498
Potential Closing Time - May 6, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​Scrambles for the 498th round:

R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F' D U' F2 L2 D L B' D2 U2
R2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 U2 R F' D' B L U' F' R' D'
L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 U L' D2 L2 F' U2 B D' F2 R F'
B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U L2 B' L B' F2 D' B' U2 R2 D2 R
U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' U R' D2 F' L D' L2 B R D2 U2
F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B D' F' L' U' B2 R2 B' U'
U L2 U R2 L2 D L2 D B2 U' B' L' F' D L' U R B D' B U2
F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F L' B2 D L U' R B F' R'
D F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' U B' D' L2 B2 F L' B2 R
L2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 B' U L F2 R2 D' U F' R2 D' U'
D R2 D B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B L' U R D' B' R2 U2 R2 L2 U'
U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' U F2 L U' B D2 R F L2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 30, 2016)

Round: 498
Cube: Thunderclap
Method(s): ZZ, DCN CFOP
Average: 23.44 (ZZ), 24.37 (DCN CFOP)

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 23.30, 25.90 Y
2. (18.93), 25.52 W
3. 22.52, 24.97 W
4. 22.46, 19.90 Y
5. 20.66, (18.06) W
6. 23.68, 18.55 W
7. 21.44, 27.56 Y
8. 25.54, (28.36) W (I got caught up on COLL because I forgot the alg)
9. 23.61, 22.37 W
10. 22.27, 24.30 Y
11. 28.83, 27.59 W
12. (30.35+), 26.97 Y

ZZ was very nice, though those last two solves were just weird. Pretty consistent all in all.
DCN CFOP on the other hand... that one was everywhere, except, I'm glad to say, 30+.
DCN F2L is just weird. I can't seem to find any of the pieces. The sub-20 yellow was very nice and unexpected.


----------



## sam596 (May 1, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 497*
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP 4LLL (almost 3LLL)

Best average of 12: *26.908*
1-12 - (32.307), 24.715, 28.315, 22.369, 27.572, 27.164, 29.682, 28.886, 25.674, (20.391), 27.470, 27.241

Hey guys, fresh back from North London Open today (Single 19.61, Average 25.27), and decided to revive my old speedsolving.com account, and what better way to do just that than to join a race to sub-20 competition?!

Right now, I'm doing CFOP, almost exclusively white cross with the very occasional yellow cross. I need to stop being lazy on F2L by inserting the corner then edge when it's not an easy case and learn a few more PLLs. For some reason I do a lot of U-perms the wrong way! I know how to recognise them and everything, but I just sometimes do it wrong! It has been getting better recently though.

Solves were meh. Pretty standard and there were a couple +2s on there. All were white cross and all were full step.


----------



## mafergut (May 2, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 498*
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
*avg of 12: 21.29 [0/3]*

Time List:
19.95[blue], 21.20[green], 20.42[blue], 19.87[yellow], 26.48[red], 18.92[green], 21.73[blue], 24.21[white], 20.52[red], (DNF), 19.58[white], (18.30[yellow])

I can't remember the last time I did this bad. It was being a meh average already when I completely spoiled a solve on red and then another one... on white!!! The DNF (another completely spoiled solve that I didn't even care to finish) and the lack of any really good solve in the whole 12 completed the disaster this week. I didn't even get sub-21


----------



## EntireTV (May 3, 2016)

Dunno if these scramble were harder than usual, but I completely failed this one. There goes my streak! It's okay, I'll get it next time. I need to practice more!

Best Ao5: 21.58
Cube: YueXiao
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-2
avg of 12: 21.92

Time List:
1. 23.38 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 F' D U' F2 L2 D L B' D2 U2 
2. 20.94 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U R2 L2 D L2 U2 R F' D' B L U' F' R' D' 
3. 22.98 L2 D2 L2 D R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 U L' D2 L2 F' U2 B D' F2 R F' 
4. (16.31) B2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 U L2 B' L B' F2 D' B' U2 R2 D2 R 
5. 22.97 U R2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 D' U R' D2 F' L D' L2 B R D2 U2 
6. 22.11 F2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U B D' F' L' U' B2 R2 B' U' 
7. 24.43 U L2 U R2 L2 D L2 D B2 U' B' L' F' D L' U R B D' B U2 
8. 20.09 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 D' F L' B2 D L U' R B F' R' 
9. 17.59 D F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L' U B' D' L2 B2 F L' B2 R 
10. 23.40 L2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 B' U L F2 R2 D' U F' R2 D' U' 
11. (24.91) D R2 D B2 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B L' U R D' B' R2 U2 R2 L2 U' 
12. 21.24 U' L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D' F' U F2 L U' B D2 R F L2


----------



## earth2dan (May 6, 2016)

Round 498
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
Ao12: *20.48
*
18.94, 20.81, (17.76), 20.66, 20.90, 20.05, 17.95, 23.63, 18.96, (24.05), 20.80, 22.04

*ack* ... the sound of me choking :/ Oh well, start again next week


----------



## rightmanten (May 6, 2016)

Round 498
AO12: *21.18*

21.54, (22.39), 20.82, 19.01, 22.15, 21.35, 21.97, (18.79), 21.93, 21.11, 19.84, 22.04

I mean on the bright side this average was fairly consistent but I felt really slow for this average.


----------



## mafergut (May 6, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> [...]Ao12: *20.48*
> 18.94, 20.81, (17.76), 20.66, 20.90, 20.05, 17.95, 23.63, 18.96, (24.05), 20.80, 22.04
> *ack* ... the sound of me choking :/ Oh well, start again next week



Dang those 3 last solves...  I know you can do it but, at least for me, there are days when I just can't solve properly. Look at my average this week as an example. Next week it will be better.


----------



## kbrune (May 6, 2016)

Round 498
Ave: 22.93

22.75, 23.07, 23.86, 20.86, 24.08, 19.31, 20.30, 27.15, 25.17, 21.25, 22.82, 25.16

Well... trend suggests I'll be joining the sub 25 race soon...


----------



## CornerCutter (May 6, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 498
CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi

*Ao12: 20.99*

1. 19.99
2. 18.53
3. 20.00
4. 21.73
5. (16.83)
6. 17.70
7. (26.47)
8. 24.31
9. 17.89
10. 25.65
11. 21.06
12. 23.03

My PB Ao12! Not sub-20 but better than last week.


----------



## gumbi (May 7, 2016)

Hey guys, it's Dan. I don't know what happened to my @earth2dan account, but I got a notice that there's a problem with my email address and now they've locked my account so I can't post... I sent the team a message but haven't gotten a response yet. Hopefully they get it sorted out. I'll give it another day, if they don't get it fixed then I'll just use this account to post this rounds results and start the next round.


----------



## mafergut (May 7, 2016)

@gumbi, @earth2dan: I hope to hear from you really soon from your regular account!


----------



## gumbi (May 7, 2016)

Thanks @mafergut. I still haven't heard from them. I tried changing the email address associated with my account but the system is supposed to send a confirmation email and never does. I know my email accounts are working fine, so it must be a glitch with this new forum speedsolving.com has implemented. I'm gonna sit on it till Monday, then if they still haven't got it fixed maybe I'll just migrate to this account. 

If anyone wants to squeeze in their average for round 498, now's the time! I'm gonna wait till Monday to close off round 498. I'd like to get back to my regular account...


----------



## earth2dan (May 10, 2016)

*Round 498 Results*​
This was a tough round for most of us. No worries though, lets shake it off and move on to the next round .





Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in over 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni, Your stats will be deleted next round.





*Round 499
Potential Closing Time - May 13, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 499th round:

D B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U F' L' F2 D' L' D' R' U R2 L
D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U B2 R' B' R L D R' D' F' D2 L2
U R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F2 D2 L F2 R U2 R B2 D'
B2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R2 U B' U' R2 L U R' B2 D' F2 D' B'
F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 R D F' D2 L D B2 D2 U'
L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B D' L' D R B2 U R2 F2 D'
U L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U' B' D L2 F2 R2 L U L' D2 U
L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L' F D2 F U2 B D' U L B' U
R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' R' F' D' U2 B2 L
L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' R2 F' R' D' U' B2
U' F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B' R' F U' L2 U R' D2
L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F' D F' L D2 B U' F D2 U2
Good luck to everyone! This round closes on Friday the 13th. Are you superstitious?


----------



## GenTheThief (May 10, 2016)

Round: 499
Cube: Qiyi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 20.86 (ZZ), 20.70 (DCN CFOP)*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 22.85, 22.40
2. 21.47, (13.92[PB + OLL skip])
3. 24.19, 17.28
4. (17.83), (DNF (19.88))
5. 18.60, 16.09
6. 18.39, *26.15[messed up 2L OLL + COLL]
7. 18.49, 20.08
8. (24.93), 18.12
9. 24.18, 22.26
10. 18.82, 21.56
11. 21.47, 22.11
12. 20.07, 19.90

Nope, I'm not superstitious in that sense.
Oooh, very close averages... And, look, another PB with CFOP (WHY!). Dang, really, really fast.
And woops, I forgot to record the cross colour. Predominantly white, only about four yellows.
And wow, Roux looks really cool. I think I will start using that at comps if I can't find all my edges or see a really nice block.
I wont be here w/ roux for a while though, I'm doing really slow un-timed solves to increase my block building and LSE efficiency. I don't want to develop any bad habits such as leaning toward pairs over blocks.
*Haha, I use 2L OLL + some COLLs (Pi, H, 3 Us) + about 20 OLLs. After switching to ZZ, I stopped learning OLL and began to learn to COLL.


----------



## EntireTV (May 11, 2016)

avg of 12: 19.96

Got one! Really focusing on calm turning, and it's paying off. 
Not gonna solve of the 13th lol. Just kidding, I gotta practice! 
I used all white cross.I will actually be using my solves in the background of a QnA video, so I will embed when it is uploaded. 

Time List:
1. (16.64) D B2 F2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 U F2 U F' L' F2 D' L' D' R' U R2 L 
2. 19.34 D' R2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D F2 D' U B2 R' B' R L D R' D' F' D2 L2 
3. 18.83 U R2 U' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 F2 L' B F2 D2 L F2 R U2 R B2 D' 
4. 20.77 B2 U' L2 U' B2 D R2 U2 R2 U B' U' R2 L U R' B2 D' F2 D' B' 
5. 19.00 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 U' F2 R D F' D2 L D B2 D2 U' 
6. 21.18 L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U' B D' L' D R B2 U R2 F2 D' 
7. (22.68) U L2 U F2 U' B2 U L2 U B2 U' B' D L2 F2 R2 L U L' D2 U 
8. 20.17 L2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 L' F D2 F U2 B D' U L B' U 
9. 19.50 R2 D' F2 D L2 D2 U' B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 U' R' F' D' U2 B2 L 
10. 17.17 L2 U2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 D F2 R2 U2 R' B2 R2 F' R2 F' R' D' U' B2 
11. 22.64 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 U2 L2 F2 L U' B' R' F U' L2 U R' D2 
12. 21.04 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 D U B2 R2 D2 B2 R' F' D F' L D2 B U' F D2 U2


----------



## rightmanten (May 13, 2016)

Round 499
AO 12:*20.66
*
19.5, 20.64, 25.0, (17.48), 20.96, 18.95, 1.75, 18.98, (29.28), 20.44, 19.20, 25.02

This round was all over the place but it should have been a sub-20 but the 29 second and two 25 second solves killed me.


----------



## earth2dan (May 13, 2016)

Round 499
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
AO12: *20.69
*
(16.21), 19.60, 19.86, (29.71), 18.62, 23.31, 22.41, 21.81, 24.02, 21.48, 16.29, 20.11

That was just all over the place... bleh.


----------



## mafergut (May 13, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 499*
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-13
*avg of 12: 19.80*

Time List:
20.52[orange], (17.81[red]), 19.98[yellow], 20.20[red], 18.57[red], 20.24[orange], 23.60[green], 18.47[white], 18.76[white], (24.23[green]), 19.61[blue], 17.98[yellow]

Again an average saved by the white & yellow solves. Only two or three decent solves on other colours. It took ages to warm up and get in range of sub-20. Lately it's not strange that I would start with cold hands and be doing 22-26 sec solves for a long while. It also took some getting used to my Tanglong after a week or so of using a Yuexiao and not liking how its corners catch on me.


----------



## kbrune (May 13, 2016)

Round 499
Ave: 21.32

20.66, 23.14, 31.27, 21.57, 18.33, 23.71, 19.82, 22.25, 18.75, 18.09, 24.09, 20.90


----------



## CornerCutter (May 13, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 499
CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi

*Ao12: 21.33*

1. 20.63
2. 20.61
3. 21.26
4. 19.11
5. 20.16
6. (24.79)
7. 22.66
8. 22.38
9. 23.97
10. 23.22
11. (17.93)
12. 19.31

Well.....at least my solves are consistent. Maybe next week I get sub-20.

But I got my PB in practice today: 14.03


----------



## earth2dan (May 14, 2016)

*Round 499 Results*​
​Bonus points to @CornerCutter for still rockin the Zhanchi! I just dug out my Zhanchi and did a few solves and to my surprise, it felt great! I forgot how nice the ol Zhanchi was 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



​



*Round 500!!!
Potential Closing Time - May 20, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 500th round:

R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L F2 L B' D' F' U' B F' L' D2
B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R B' D U' R2 F2 D2 R' D' B' U'
F2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L D B2 D' U2 R' D' R2 L2
D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L' U' R L2 B' F2 U F2 D' L'
D L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' L F2 U2 L B' R D' F2 U'
R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 R' F' D2 L' U2 B R L F' D' U'
L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R D2 U' R U' B L D2 B D
D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F L' U' R' U B R2 U F2 L2 D
U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D L2 B' F2 R' F' L' U2 B'
D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D2 F' D L B' D' R' B2 L'
D R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U R' D2 U
B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U' R D2 F R B' U L2 U R D L'
Good luck to everyone! This is the big 500, let's all practice and have a good warm up for this weeks average so we can knock it out of the park!


----------



## kbrune (May 16, 2016)

Round 500
Ave: 22.01

22.04, 15.72, 29.07, 19.29, 21.03, 23.28, 19.68, 23.49, 23.73, 26.89, 24.34, 16.33

There was a time when 24+ solves were becoming rare in my sessions.. I need to realign my expectations with my current practice time. Used to do ao100 almost everyday 2 years ago. Now my practice time for 3x3 is the forum comps. 

I'll choose to focus on the good. The 15 and 16 felt pretty good!


----------



## Sarah86 (May 17, 2016)

Round 500
Cube - GuoGuan YueXiao
Method - CFOP
ao12 - 24.30

1. 17:59
2. 27.96
3. 24.53
4. 23.04
5. 25.68
6. 26.63
7. 28.57
8. 27.33
9. 25.81
10. 21.25
11. 18.03
12. 25.14

Not so happy about the 28 and 27, but pleasantly surprised with the 17 and 18.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 17, 2016)

Round 500
Cube: Aolong V2 (actually my back-up main, I can't find my YueXiao at the moment)
Method: CFOP (2-look OLL)

1. 17.99
2. 20.86
3. (15.67)
4. 17.89
5. 21.62
6. 19.94
7. 20.19
8. 19.68 (I had to re-do this one because people around me were being obnoxious. I used a different scramble.)
9. 20.85
10. 21.95
11. (23.42)
12. 18.15

10 of 12: 19.91


----------



## mafergut (May 17, 2016)

Warmed up and, as always lately, it took so long that I run out of time without ever starting with the race scrambles... Maybe tomorrow


----------



## GenTheThief (May 18, 2016)

Round: 500
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 21.26 (ZZ), 20.81 (DCN CFOP)*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 19.66, 24.50 y
2. 23.93, 19.12+ w
3. 21.66, (30.58) y Just awful F2l, took forever to find my pairs
4. 20.14, 23.85 y 
5. 19.48, 21.72+ y
6. 21.22+, 21.72+ y
7. 20.13, 22.51 w
8. 22.30, (15.91[w])
9. (29.32) Messed up EO really bad, 20.16[w]
10. (18.61), 15.95 (Forgot to note cross colour for the last couple solves)
11. 24.71, 17.60
12. 19.31+, 21.56

Ugg, nothing went well today. Times going all over the place and a ton of +2s. Only good things are the 2 15s ones.
Not satisfactory at all, even though I pulled of a decent average.


----------



## joopsmarko (May 18, 2016)

Round 500
Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP (2-look OLL, No G-perms)
All white cross

1. 19.46
2. 24.48
3. 24.27
4. 19.43
5. (30.40) (Messed up on OLL, had to redo 2 pairs.)
6. 23.54
7. 20.97
8. 26.51
9. (18.32)
10. 18.66
11. 25.78
12. 26.29

I need to be more consistent. My F2L is okay, but I struggle to find my first pair on some occasions.

10 of 12 = 22.94


----------



## mafergut (May 19, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 500*
Cube: Moyu Tanglong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-19
*avg of 12: 19.64*

Time List:
(15.81 [green]), 17.61[blue], 20.18[green], 20.55[blue], 18.88[white], 20.91[green], 22.36[green], (24.31[orange]), 19.26[white], 20.73[red], 16.95[yellow], 18.96[white]

Lucky start and end of the average for yet another sub-20 but completely unsatisfying session. The funny thing is that most of the over 20 solves were in fact PLL lockups and not problems with F2L on CN crosses. Got lots of PLLs among those I hate the most in the average, like V-perms (like 3 consecutive ones) and not a single T-perm, or A-perm. Just one U-perm. Don't worry, I will fail next week


----------



## EntireTV (May 20, 2016)

Cube: YueXiao

Woohoo. Just got a pb ao5 so I decided to go for the contest after being warmed up. Good lookahead and tps! Almost sub 20 soon? Edit: JUST GOT MY FIRST SUB-20 AO100

avg of 12: 19.95

1. 21.63 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D R2 U' L F2 L B' D' F' U' B F' L' D2
2. 17.76 B2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R B' D U' R2 F2 D2 R' D' B' U'
3. 18.40 F2 D R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L D B2 D' U2 R' D' R2 L2
4. (15.17) D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U L' U' R L2 B' F2 U F2 D' L'
5. 24.69 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' L F2 U2 L B' R D' F2 U'
6. 16.98 R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D B2 U2 R' F' D2 L' U2 B R L F' D' U'
7. 17.73 L2 D' B2 D L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 R D2 U' R U' B L D2 B D
8. 19.42 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 D' F L' U' R' U B R2 U F2 L2 D
9. 18.00 U2 B2 U' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 F' D L2 B' F2 R' F' L' U2 B'
10. 24.80 D' L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 L' D2 F' D L B' D' R' B2 L'
11. (24.87) D R2 D B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 D F' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U R' D2 U
12. 20.10 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 U' R D2 F R B' U L2 U R D L'


----------



## sam596 (May 20, 2016)

Round 500
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP (Almost 3LLL)

Time List: 29.27, 21.14, 26.07, 31.15, 25.26, 29.70, 22.20, (20.86), 23.35, 32.22, 24.83, (1:02:12)

Ao12: *26.52*


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Got lots of PLLs among those I hate the most in the average, like V-perms (like 3 consecutive ones)



I don't know what alg you use for this case, but I really like my V-perm alg:
R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2
corners urf -> ubl
edges ur -> ub

I used to use this one:
R' U R' Dw' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
which I got off cube whiz, and hated the case too. Now I love it.


----------



## Jason Green (May 20, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I don't know what alg you use for this case, but I really like my V-perm alg:
> R U2 D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2
> corners urf -> ubl
> edges ur -> ub
> ...


I think you mistyped something, I tried that several times but it's not working. Could just be me. 

Btw I do the second alg but I execute the Dw' as U' with a rotation at the same time (I always forget which rotation is which). I like it better that way.


----------



## rightmanten (May 20, 2016)

Round 500

AO12:*22.30
*
23.74, 21.39, (18.59), 24.37, 21.36, 25.38, 21.32, 22.60, 19.94, 21.80, (25.45), 21.08

Not one of my best averages but I guess I just have to continue to practice my look ahead as it felt really slow today.


----------



## earth2dan (May 20, 2016)

Round 500!
Cube: YueXiao (Stickerless)
Method: CFOP
A012: *19.90
*
20.58, 19.02, 21.57, 21.52, 22.99, (23.27), 17.21, 19.85, (16.70), 19.37, 19.22, 17.58 

Phew. First half was pretty rocky. Managed to pull myself together for the last half and squeak out a sub-20.

Used my new stickerless YueXiao for this average. Straight out of the box; No lube, no tensioning. It's a bit fast and uncontrollable, but really good overall. It could maybe use a little lube to slow it down, but if I can keep getting sub-20's with it I'll just leave it alone


----------



## mafergut (May 20, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I think you mistyped something, I tried that several times but it's not working. Could just be me.
> 
> Btw I do the second alg but I execute the Dw' as U' with a rotation at the same time (I always forget which rotation is which). I like it better that way.


Yeah, I was gonna say the same. There must be a typo somewhere. Maybe I'll check if I find something along those lines in the wiki or algdb. Mine goes like this:
r' F R F' r U r' F R' F' r U2 R U2 R'
and I hate it. I tend to hate almost all PLLs that have a diagonal corner swap, except Y-perm (mostly V-perm, as said, and N-perms). And I also hate my E-perm, the rest are more or less nice.


----------



## earth2dan (May 20, 2016)

mafergut said:


> Yeah, I was gonna say the same. There must be a typo somewhere. Maybe I'll check if I find something along those lines in the wiki or algdb. Mine goes like this:
> r' F R F' r U r' F R' F' r U2 R U2 R'
> and I hate it. I tend to hate almost all PLLs that have a diagonal corner swap, except Y-perm (mostly V-perm, as said, and N-perms). And I also hate my E-perm, the rest are more or less nice.


I have a strange V-Perm, but I really like it. I don't even remember where I learned it from. It has big re-grip and rotation in the middle which looks terrible in notation, but it's just one fluid movement the way I execute it. Here's the alg:
R' U R' U' x z' x R' U R' U' R2 x' U' R' U R U. Here it is at alg.cubing.net.
It's hard to describe how I execute it. Maybe I could do a video if anyone's interested.

Edit: I kinda like R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F as well. Though I would likely execute the d' as U' y. I might play with that a bit...

Also, I think @GenTheThief's alg should be R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2.


----------



## Jason Green (May 20, 2016)

I'd like to see a video.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2





Jason Green said:


> I think you mistyped something, I tried that several times but it's not working. Could just be me.


Fixed, should work now. Yes, @earth2dan , you're right.


----------



## mafergut (May 20, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Edit: I kinda like R' U R' d' R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F as well. Though I would likely execute the d' as U' y. I might play with that a bit...



That was the alg I was looking for, executed as you say:
R' U R' (U' y) R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
I saw a fellow Spanish cuber @APdRF execute it "from the back", meaning in y2 orientation, just by mirroring the 4 first moves like this:
L' U L' (U' y') R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F
But I am even slower than with my current one... for now. I need to practise more but the other one looks nice too (R U2 R' D R U' R U' R U R2 D R' U' R D2).


----------



## Isaac VM (May 21, 2016)

Round: 500
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP (2-look OLL)
Ao12: 23.33


1. 22.88 
2. 20.29 
3. (19.24) 
4. 27.86 
5. (28.84) 
6. 22.50 
7. 23.97 
8. 19.41 
9. 21.53 
10. 24.06 
11. 27.76 
12. 22.97 

Nice average for me... except for those high twenties


----------



## earth2dan (May 21, 2016)

*Round 500 Results*​
​
Great turnout this round, nice to see so many people participating 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



​



*Round 501
Potential Closing Time - May 27, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*





Scrambles for the 501st round:

B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U R B U' R' L' B F2 D U
F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B L' U B L' F2 D L' F2
L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' U B R' F2 D F L F2 R
F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 U B2 R' L B2 F' D
D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L D U' F L B2 U2 L D' F'
B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R D B' R2 U2 B R' L2 B' D
B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L D' L' B' L' D F' U' F2 D2
B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L B L2 F' D B D' U2 B2 R U'
U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 F U2 B F R F U' L'
D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' D' F' D' R2 B2 U' B D L' U2
B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R' U' R' L2 D' R B2 L F U'
D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L U2 L' F' L' B' R' D' F U2 L2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## EntireTV (May 21, 2016)

Finally done! 

Cube YueXiao

avg of 12: 19.91

Time List:
1. 20.09 B' U' F2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U B U2 L D U' R' U2 F R 
2. 18.09 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U R B U' R' L' B F2 D U 
3. 20.28 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B L' U B L' F2 D L' F2 
4. 18.87 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' U B R' F2 D F L F2 R 
5. 21.51 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 U B2 R' L B2 F' D 
6. 23.18 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L D U' F L B2 U2 L D' F' 
7. 18.51 B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L D' L' B' L' D F' U' F2 D2 
8. 19.65 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L B L2 F' D B D' U2 B2 R U' 
9. (17.49) U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 F U2 B F R F U' L' 
10. (24.29) D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' D' F' D' R2 B2 U' B D L' U2 
11. 20.82 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R' U' R' L2 D' R B2 L F U' 
12. 18.09 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L U2 L' F' L' B' R' D' F U2 L2


----------



## mafergut (May 21, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 501*
Cube: Moyu Hualong
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
*avg of 12: 19.67*

Time List:
(16.35[yellow]), 20.19[orange], 17.36[white], 18.55[green], 25.14[red], 21.48[white], 21.48[orange], (DNF[blue]), 18.88[green], 19.04[yellow], 18.03[yellow], 16.54[white]

Had to change cube because my Tanglong needs lubing and found that the Hualong is very nice... but under pressure I can't control it well, hence as soon as I thought I was gonna make it I started to fail solve after solve. After that, with the only exception of a very nice green cross I got back to white & yellow for the last 3 solves. So, sub-20 average but half the solves are white or yellow so, not the way I would have liked to graduate, to be honest.

By the way, @earth2dan, adding little things up, like your comments, the picture on your scrambles post for 501 round and the little robot on your desk in your videos... I'm starting to think you are a Star Wars fan


----------



## joopsmarko (May 21, 2016)

Cube Aolong V2
CFOP
avg of 12: 22.03(PB)

Time List:
1) 21.71
2) 23.66
3) 21.93
4) (29.23)
5) (16.86)
6) 21.43
7) 25.30
8) 17.02
9) 21.51
10) 24.17
11) 22.39
12) 21.12


----------



## GenTheThief (May 21, 2016)

Round: 501
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average(s): 23.46(ZZ), 20.58 (DCN CFOP)*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 23.89, 22.07 w
2. 21.67, 21.99 y
3. 28.28, (24.34) y
4. 21.15, 21.94+ w
5. 25.58, 21.62 w
6. 22.71, 17.90 w
7. 22.24, 20.94 y
8. 20.87, 20.28 y
9. 22.72, 20.94 w
10. (17.11), (16.76) y
11. 25.44, 19.06 w
12. (28.38), 19.05 w

First 3 solves in the dark, moved to better lighting after the *gasp* 28, then moved to even better lighting after getting no sub-20s. Then I got a 17. And then I got a 25 and 28. Worst average ever.

Yay, I remembered to put the cross colour down! DCN CFOP wasn't that bad, but I still didn't pull off a sub-20.
Must start out with better lighting next time.


----------



## JTWong71 (May 21, 2016)

*Round 501
Cube: Premium Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: Petrus
Ao12: 22.51*

26.12 B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U R B U' R' L' B F2 D U
(18.61) F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B L' U B L' F2 D L' F2
19.79 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' U B R' F2 D F L F2 R
(40.88) F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 U B2 R' L B2 F' D
21.58 D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L D U' F L B2 U2 L D' F'
19.70 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R D B' R2 U2 B R' L2 B' D
23.41 B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L D' L' B' L' D F' U' F2 D2
18.79 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L B L2 F' D B D' U2 B2 R U'
23.96 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 F U2 B F R F U' L'
21.88 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' D' F' D' R2 B2 U' B D L' U2
26.27 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R' U' R' L2 D' R B2 L F U'
23.57 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L U2 L' F' L' B' R' D' F U2 L2
The '40' was one of my worst solves using Petrus...
I messed up the EO and that caused me to mess up my F2L after the 2x2x3 Block.


----------



## Jason Green (May 21, 2016)

Round 501
Yuexiao/CFOP

Not great, I'm actually feeling close to sub 20 when I execute well. I remember when I was at this point getting sub 25. Still probably a few weeks (at least) tell I'm consistently hitting it, and then a few more before I don't choke in this race.  Of course that's best case, it may take a year!

BTW - My brother is in the 501st in Albuquerque. I have the armor but never joined.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-21
avg of 12: 22.60

Time List:
1. (18.47) B2 R2 U F2 L2 U' L2 B2 D L2 F2 R' U R B U' R' L' B F2 D U 
2. 20.43 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U' R B L' U B L' F2 D L' F2 
3. 23.72 L2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 U F' U B R' F2 D F L F2 R 
4. 25.30 F2 D' R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U' B R2 F' D2 U B2 R' L B2 F' D 
5. (DNF(1:39.00)) D R2 U' L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 L D U' F L B2 U2 L D' F' 
6. 19.57 B2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R D B' R2 U2 B R' L2 B' D 
7. 20.62 B2 U R2 U' B2 D F2 L2 D U2 L D' L' B' L' D F' U' F2 D2 
8. 23.90 B2 D R2 B2 U L2 U R2 L2 U' B2 L B L2 F' D B D' U2 B2 R U' 
9. 26.03 U F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 L' F' R2 F U2 B F R F U' L' 
10. 21.47 D B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 D2 R' D' F' D' R2 B2 U' B D L' U2 
11. 21.11 B2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B R' U' R' L2 D' R B2 L F U' 
12. 23.89 D' F2 R2 U B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' B2 L U2 L' F' L' B' R' D' F U2 L2


----------



## Sarah86 (May 22, 2016)

Round 501
Cube-Thunderclap (I tried this for the round instead of the GuoGuan, probably a bad choice, I'm not as used to it, and my times reflect that)
Method-CFOP
AO12-26.00

1. 26.11
2. 22.50
3. 26.99
4. 22.12
5. 28.49
6. 25.52
7. 27.36
8. 27.47
9. 26.27
10. 27.77
11. 23.53
12. 26.43

Not the best for me, I'm for sure going back to the GuoGuan or Aolong for the next round.


----------



## earth2dan (May 22, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I'd like to see a video.


Ask and ye shall receive 







mafergut said:


> By the way, @earth2dan, adding little things up, like your comments, the picture on your scrambles post for 501 round and the little robot on your desk in your videos... I'm starting to think you are a Star Wars fan


Haha, guilty. Ever since I was a little flash light wielding padawan 


Jason Green said:


> BTW - My brother is in the 501st in Albuquerque. I have the armor but never joined.


Awesome!


----------



## Jason Green (May 22, 2016)

Sarah86 said:


> Round 501
> Cube-Thunderclap (I tried this for the round instead of the GuoGuan, probably a bad choice, I'm not as used to it, and my times reflect that)


Are you the Sarah that made the soft cut for 4x4 at the KC cube comp? I think i deduced that from another thread, but maybe I was dreaming.

Dan, are you in the 501st?


----------



## earth2dan (May 22, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Dan, are you in the 501st?


Nope. I've nearly pulled the trigger a few times on ordering the armor, but then the responsible parent in me steps in . (Not to suggest that having storm trooper armor is irresponsible, it's awesome. I just can't really afford it  )


----------



## Jason Green (May 22, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Nope. I've nearly pulled the trigger a few times on ordering the armor, but then the responsible parent in me steps in . (Not to suggest that having storm trooper armor is irresponsible, it's awesome. I just can't really afford it  )


Totally understand that. I bought my armor when I was still single.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 23, 2016)

Apparently, my method is the Aolong V2. Interesting.
Round 501
Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP

1. 16.50
2. 20.35
3. 21.72
4. 17.76
5. 17.31
6. 21.21
7. 20.03
8. (22.96)
9. (15.01)
10. 19.64
11. 19.49
12. 19.36

Ao12: 19.34


----------



## earth2dan (May 24, 2016)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> Apparently, my method is the Aolong V2. Interesting.


Haha, oops. Friday was a long day... I'll fix that this round 

Edit: Fixed!


----------



## Isaac VM (May 25, 2016)

*Round 501*
Method: CFOP
Cube: YueXiao

*Ao12: 22.21*

1. (25.23) 
2. 21.31 
3. 21.09 
4. 23.32 
5. 23.83 
6. 24.48 
7. 21.59 
8. 24.41 
9. 20.25 
10. 21.27 
11. (19.78) 
12. 20.49


----------



## rightmanten (May 25, 2016)

Round 501
Cube Aolong V2
Method: CFOP

AO12:*21.55*
1. 17.36 
2. 24.82 
3. 21.25 
4. (25.43)
5. 22.20
6. (14.95) 
7. 23.46 
8. 21.18
9. 23.10 
10. 21.87 
11. 18.25 
12. 22.01


----------



## earth2dan (May 27, 2016)

Round 501
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
AO12: *21.09*

(23.32), 21.13, (16.09), 22.74, 22.20, 20.98, 23.26, 20.01, 20.76, 17.89, 19.94, 21.92

Well that was incredibly frustrating. I had a sub 19 average with about 20 warm up solves so I was feeling good and thought I was ready... That whole average was plagued with mistakes and bad cases. Stuck corners in F2L, ugly OLL's, and all my worst PLL's. Yuck.


----------



## earth2dan (May 29, 2016)

*Round 501 Results*​
​Congratulations to @mafergut and @EntireTV for graduating this round! Feel free to stick around if you want to keep participating with the rest of us slowpokes 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



​



*Round 502
Potential Closing Time - June 3, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 502nd round:

R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D L' B' U L' F2 D' B'
D' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' L U R' L' U R2 L2 F D2 U'
U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R F' D U2 B' R2 D' F' L U R
B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' U' R' U' F2 R2 B' R U' L D
D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' L' U' F R' U2 L D F R' D'
U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B L F R B' F2 U B' U B D'
R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L F2 U R D' B L' B' R2 F U'
L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' U B2 R2 B2 L' F' U B F U F L B L'
F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U F' U' L' F L' F' R' L2
B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F U' B2 R' B' L' B' D' U2 L'
U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 B U L D B' U R2 U2 L
R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 U R' U' L B' F' U' L' B'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JTWong71 (May 29, 2016)

Round 502
Cube: Premium Gans
Method: Petrus
*Ao12: 21.17*

21.78 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D L' B' U L' F2 D' B'
(15.71) D' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' L U R' L' U R2 L2 F D2 U'
19.35 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R F' D U2 B' R2 D' F' L U R
17.06 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' U' R' U' F2 R2 B' R U' L D
24.47 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' L' U' F R' U2 L D F R' D'
21.43 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B L F R B' F2 U B' U B D'
24.90 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L F2 U R D' B L' B' R2 F U'
21.28 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' U B2 R2 B2 L' F' U B F U F L B L'
(27.12) F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U F' U' L' F L' F' R' L2
22.52 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F U' B2 R' B' L' B' D' U2 L'
17.66 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 B U L D B' U R2 U2 L
21.23 R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 U R' U' L B' F' U' L' B'


----------



## Isaac VM (May 29, 2016)

*Round 502*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2 (Just re-stickered with pink instead of red)

*Ao12: 22.82*


1. (18.04)
2. 21.34
3. 24.45
4. (25.48)
5. 20.70
6. 24.03
7. 24.90
8. 24.40
9. 19.62
10. 24.55
11. 19.59
12. 24.55

Six 24s... damn


----------



## mafergut (May 29, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 502*
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-29
*avg of 12: 19.93*

Time List:
17.35[green], 18.43[orange], (16.33[yellow]), 18.32[red], 22.45[white], (23.77[orange]), 17.50[white], 20.63[blue], 23.64[blue], 20.68[yellow], 20.71[red], 19.54[orange]

Great start to a bad average, saved by the seat of the pants. At least this time I got some decent times with non-white / yellow crosses. Started quite relaxed and with good lookahead, got ambitious and my Yuexiao started to lock up on me... or, to be honest, I started to lock up on it


----------



## EntireTV (May 30, 2016)

(Alumni) 

Even I'm slow!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-29
avg of 12: 20.67

Time List:
1. (18.23) R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D L' B' U L' F2 D' B' 
2. 18.37 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' L U R' L' U R2 L2 F D2 U' 
3. 21.84 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R F' D U2 B' R2 D' F' L U R 
4. 18.60 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' U' R' U' F2 R2 B' R U' L D 
5. 20.33 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' L' U' F R' U2 L D F R' D' 
6. 19.01 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B L F R B' F2 U B' U B D' 
7. 18.64 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L F2 U R D' B L' B' R2 F U' 
8. 22.02 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' U B2 R2 B2 L' F' U B F U F L B L' 
9. (25.38) F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U F' U' L' F L' F' R' L2 
10. 21.95 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F U' B2 R' B' L' B' D' U2 L' 
11. 22.42 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 B U L D B' U R2 U2 L 
12. 23.54 R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 U R' U' L B' F' U' L' B'


----------



## joopsmarko (May 30, 2016)

Avg. 22.26

1. 20.96
2. 23.49
3. 22.38
4. 23.97
5. (18.10)
6. 21.45
7. 23.08
8. 22.43
9. 20.03
10. 20.55
11. (25.12)
12. 24.21
Only one sub 20... I haven't been practicing 3x3 that much lately. Better get back on it.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2016)

Round: 502
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method(s): ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 22.34 (ZZ), 21.15 (DCN CFOP)*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 20.91, 18.50 w
2. 21.50, 22.33 w
3. 23.42, 21.92 y
4. 22.70, (16.30+) w
5. (18.72), 20.50 w
6. 21.77, 23.05+ w
7. 21.06, 22.55+ y
8. 26.26, 22.20 y
9. 19.10, 18.11 y
10. (26.94), 24.79 y
11. 21.33, (DNF)** y
12. 25.25*, 17.64 w

*Messed up EO and it turned into a CFOP solve
** totally messed up cross, and stopped timer instinctively.
So. ZZ sucked (that's just me, ZZ is awesome[so is Roux]), and CFOP was, well, CFOP. A brute force method that gets the job done without any compromise or fun. I really don't get why so many people use it as their main.
I really need to work on my look ahead.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (May 31, 2016)

Round 502
Cube:Amazon Knockoff xD
Method: CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-5-30
avg of 12: 19.19

Time List:
1. 22.00 
2. 21.04 
3. 16.96 
4. 19.60 
5. 19.22 
6. 23.08 
7. 17.06 
8. 16.85 
9. (14.53) 
10. (24.45) 
11. 17.63 
12. 18.41 
Overall decent ao12. Coulda been better. I'm new to this thread so hi.


----------



## Sarah86 (May 31, 2016)

Round 502

ao12 - 24.88
Cube - GuoGuan
Method - CFOP
1. 24.54
2. 24.92
3. 22.28
4. 25.28
5. 29.50
6. 26.35
7. 27.86
8. 19.27
9. 21.44
10. 27.58
11. 25.81
12. 22.66


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jun 2, 2016)

Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP

1. (15.89)
2. 19.78
2. 22.27
4. 20.38
5. 19.06
6. 18.34
7. 20.27
8. 19.72
9. (23.09+)
10. 15.89 (again? huh?)
11. 20.11
12. 18.66

Ao12: 19.35
So, I had two solves that were tied for the lowest times. Is there a rule that determines which one I don't count? (Not like it matters, but still...)


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 3, 2016)

Round 502
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
A012: *19.67
*
19.40, 18.48, (23.26), 20.28, 20.67, 17.24, 20.72, 19.33, 18.68, (16.59), 21.15, 20.70

Just squeezed this average in at the office with my Gans 356. I use the Gans 356 at work because of all my 3x3's it is by far the quietest and least distracting to coworkers. It helps that it's also a damn good cube


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Round 502 Results*

​
Congratulations to @TheSilverBeluga for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 503
Potential Closing Time - June 10, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 503rd round:

D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L'
D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F'
D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2
L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U
U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2
R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B'
F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U
U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D'
R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2
D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U'
U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F
R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 4, 2016)

CFOP
Aolong V2
Ao12: 20.45

1. 19.62 B' D2 B' L' D2 R' L' F' D' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 
2. 20.18 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 B R2 B2 D' B L2 R U2 L2 R2 U' F 
3. 20.49 B2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U R2 D L2 R F' R F U' L R F' L2 R' 
4. 19.32 U2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F L' R F' L D' R B2 L' B 
5. 22.95 L2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L' B2 L D2 L U F2 L D2 B U2 L' B F' 
6. 18.67 F U' B2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 U L' D' B' D R F2 L 
7. 21.29 U B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 B2 U F D R' F D R' B 
8. 21.88 D2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 R2 L' D2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 R' F R 
9. (18.12) F B D L U B L U2 B L2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 U' F2 D' B2 D' R' 
10. (26.72) L2 B2 D U' F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 D F L B' L F U2 L' F2 D B' 
11. 19.29 D' B2 R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R D' L D B' F' U2 L' U' F' 
12. 20.75 U D' F2 U L2 D2 R D2 F U2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 U2 D L2 U2

Extremely happy with this, apart from the 26.72, all of these solves felt really well without many pauses during F2L.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
avg of 12: 20.58

Time List:
1. 23.29 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L' 
2. 19.61 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F' 
3. 17.04 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2 
4. (27.25+) L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U 
5. 22.82+ U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2 
6. 19.03 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B' 
7. 22.75 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U 
8. 18.41 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D' 
9. 20.16 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2 
10. 23.62 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U' 
11. 19.03 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F 
12. (15.67) R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Jun 4, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-3
avg of 12: 19.38

Time List:
1. 24.12 B2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 B D2 F D2 F2 U L B' L2 B2 D R B' F D
2. 18.06 L2 R2 F L2 R2 F L2 B' L2 F2 L' U' F2 U' F2 D L2 F2 U'
3. 16.45 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D U F2 L' R D F' L R' F R' B2 U'
4. 23.37 B2 D2 F2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R D2 L2 D' L D F' D F2 D L' D2
5. 16.60 R' D L2 D' L2 D B2 L2 U L2 B2 F' R B' U F2 R D' F
6. (26.11) B2 F2 R2 F2 L F2 R B2 L' R2 U2 F' L' U' R' F2 R' U' R F
7. (16.00) D F' R2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F L2 B' U' F' U2 R2 F2 L U' L'
8. 18.86 L' D2 R B2 D' F' B' L D' L' F2 D' F2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 B2
9. 22.79 R2 D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F' D2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 U' R U2
10. 19.17 R2 D2 F2 R2 F' L2 B L2 D2 F R B U' L2 R2 U' L D' R2
11. 17.66 D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 D U' F2 R2 F' L2 D F2 U' L U L D' R
12. 16.65 D F R' F' L U' L' B R U F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 R2 U' B2
Decent average. Don't mind the scrambles xD.
Oh yeh how do I become an alumni? I graduated from race- sub25


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 4, 2016)

TheFearlessPro said:


> Oh yeh how do I become an alumni? I graduated from race- sub25


You become an alumni when you graduate from a thread. You would be an alumni in rts-25 because you graduated there, but not here, because you haven't graduated from this thread yet. As soon as you do, and still compete, then you are an alumni.
@earth2dan , feel free to prove me wrong, but that is my understanding on it.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 5, 2016)

Round: 503
Cube: MoYu AoLong (just because)
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 21.03 (ZZ), 21.53 (DCN CFOP)*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 23.41, (18.56)
2. (14.69) ZZ PB, 20.51
3. 21.72, (DNF 24.55****)
4. 18.69, 21.16
5. 18.19, 23.45
6. 20.74, 19.18
7. 25.83+*, 24.27
8. 25.51**, 20.45
9. 18.38, 22.42
10. (35.88+**), 21.32
11. 18.71, 20.27
12. 19.64, 22.16

So, neither has a good ao, but ZZ wins (SUCK ON THAT, CFOP)!
My ZZ was less consistent, but better, and my CFOP was much more consistent, but worse.
Oh, wait, I forgot to include the cross colour times again.
Not much else to say. Except:
*missed the U2 on a U perm. An already bad time made worse.
**just a bad LL
***got caught up on first block for like ten sec
****Messed up A-perm


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 5, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> You become an alumni when you graduate from a thread. You would be an alumni in rts-25 because you graduated there, but not here, because you haven't graduated from this thread yet. As soon as you do, and still compete, then you are an alumni.
> @earth2dan , feel free to prove me wrong, but that is my understanding on it.


You are correct


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 5, 2016)

Round 503
Cube: Premium Gans
Method: Color Neutral Petrus
*Ao12 - 24.10...*

(27.06) D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L'
22.46 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F'
22.50 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2
26.20 L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U
26.60 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2
23.48 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B'
21.12 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U
22.34 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D'
26.52 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2
25.88 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U'
(13.48) U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F
23.95 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2
I guess it is pretty easy to tell which ones I solved with my starting color and ones with a different color.
I'd say my 2x2x2 Block is pretty good, almost Sub-1.5 everytime, but my 2x2x3 extension just sucks in recognition (And EO for odd colors).


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 7, 2016)

*Round 503*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2

*Ao12: 21.98*

Time List:
19.00, 22.04, 22.94, (16.23), 19.98, 21.15, 20.08, 23.17, 24.04, 23.46, 23.93, (25.92)

Good start, terrible ending


----------



## Sarah86 (Jun 7, 2016)

Round 503
Ao12-22.47
Cube-Aolong V2
Method-CFOP

1. 21.88
2. 26.89
3. 21.86
4. 19.35
5. 22.87
6. 19.97
7. 21.40
8. 26.93
9. 23.17
10. 25.63
11. 17.77
12. 21.63


----------



## trackdork (Jun 7, 2016)

Round 502
CFOP full CN
*AO12 24.646*

been trying to slow-turn for the past few weeks and it's taking me a long time to recover. I either fall back into old habits or throw myself off altogether. good luck everyone!

Rubik's cube
Jun 6, 2016 10:36:42 PM - 10:46:27 PM

Mean: 24.906
Average: 24.646
Best time: 19.485
Median: 24.295
Worst time: 32.927
Standard deviation: 3.120


Best average of 12: 24.646
1-12 - 22.740 23.624 25.498 23.837 (32.927) 24.753 23.300 23.222 27.393 (19.485) 25.335 26.766

1. 22.740 R2 F2 D F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B' R2 D L' B' U L' F2 D' B'
2. 23.624 D' B2 U' B2 U R2 D' L2 D' B2 U' F' L U R' L' U R2 L2 F D2 U'
3. 25.498 U' B2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R F' D U2 B' R2 D' F' L U R
4. 23.837 B2 D' F2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 D' L' U' R' U' F2 R2 B' R U' L D
5. 32.927 D' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 R' L' U' F R' U2 L D F R' D'
6. 24.753 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 B L F R B' F2 U B' U B D'
7. 23.300 R2 F2 D U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' L F2 U R D' B L' B' R2 F U'
8. 23.222 L2 F2 U R2 U B2 D' U B2 R2 B2 L' F' U B F U F L B L'
9. 27.393 F2 L2 D L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D' F2 L' U F' U' L' F L' F' R' L2
10. 19.485 B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 R2 U L2 D' L2 F U' B2 R' B' L' B' D' U2 L'
11. 25.335 U2 R2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 L2 B U L D B' U R2 U2 L
12. 26.766 R2 L2 U F2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 U R' U' L B' F' U' L' B'


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 503 - CFOP

I wasn't really going to do this tonight, but I got on a decent run so I went for it. I'm satisfied, I've only had a few sub 20 ao12s, but I feel like they'll start pouring in soon!  BTW, had to redo like half F2L on that first one after botching PLL.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-7
*avg of 12: 21.42*

Time List:
1. (33.07) D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L' 
2. (17.99) D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F' 
3. 18.46 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2 
4. 24.89 L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U 
5. 21.93 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2 
6. 21.74 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B' 
7. 19.21 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U 
8. 23.28 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D' 
9. 20.99 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2 
10. 24.22 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U' 
11. 21.04 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F 
12. 18.43 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2


----------



## Cuber447 (Jun 8, 2016)

Round 503
Method-CFOP
*avg of 12:15.29*
Time List:
1. 16.33 D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L' 
2. 13.71 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F' 
3. 11.48 D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2 
4. 20.20 L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U 
5. 14.00 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2 
6. 18.05 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B' 
7. 13.65 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U 
8. 14.74 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D' 
9. 14.50 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2 
10. 17.05 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U' 
11. 16.51 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F 
12. 14.28 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2
Hi,I am a new member and this is my first forum competition.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 9, 2016)

Cuber447 said:


> avg of 12:15.29





Cuber447 said:


> Hi,I am a new member and this is my first forum competition.



So first, Welcome. And second:
Wow. Just to let you know, there is a race-to-sub 15 race thread. If this was a typical average for you, I would suggest going there without graduating. Don't let us slow pokes keep you here two more weeks.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 10, 2016)

Woohoo!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-10
avg of 12: 19.04

Time List:
1. (22.82) D B2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U R B' F R' L2 U' R' F2 U2 L' 
2. 16.00 D' B2 U' B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U2 B D2 U' R U F R F' R2 F' 
3. (15.38) D' B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U L' U' R D2 F U' B U' L D' U2 
4. 21.47 L2 D' B2 U R2 D F2 R2 L2 D L2 B L' D2 F2 L' B' F D U 
5. 20.13 U' B2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L' F U' R L' B2 F' D R2 D2 
6. 19.03 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D R2 L2 F' L' D' U2 R' D' B2 L' U2 B' 
7. 18.28 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 D' F' R' B' U' B' D' R2 L' B' D2 U 
8. 17.83 U' R2 L2 B2 U' L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D' R' B U2 B D' F' D' L2 D' 
9. 20.13 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 D U' B2 D F2 U2 R B2 U' B' U' L D R L F' D2 
10. 20.07 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' R B' F' L D' U' 
11. 17.72 U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' U B' L B2 L2 U' F' R' D2 F 
12. 19.72 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U R2 L2 B2 R2 D' B U2 B R' D' U F2 L' D R2 U2


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 11, 2016)

Round 503
Cube: YueXiao (stickerless)
Method: CFOP
*AO12: 19.82
*
20.80, (22.81), 20.09, (15.92), 21.43, 17.86, 21.49, 19.49, 19.23, 19.40, 16.97, 21.40

Well, that's two. Let's see if I can choke again on round 3


----------



## Cuber447 (Jun 11, 2016)

GenTheThief,so this took a while to reply as my computer was not working and that is what I usually average.Thanks for the information about the race-to-sub 15 thread.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 11, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 503* (Alumni)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-11
*avg of 12: 20.14*

Time List:
16.35[red], (15.27[white]), 18.76[white], 21.25[red], 17.05[yellow], (DNF[orange]), 21.09[white], 20.40[red], 27.33[yellow], 20.21[orange], 20.93[red], 18.01+[white]

Superb start that came to a brutal halt with a completely spoiled solve on orange that I decided to DNF at 29sec mark and a PLL messup on yellow that I had to force myself to finish to avoid a DNF average... And in the end I came so close to succeeding that it's sad, as I was just a U2 away of a sub-20 result with he last solve (but I rushed to stop the timer and it was a +2).

I have started to not worry about the balance of colours in the average and just get the first nice cross I see, so 4 whites, no blues and no greens this time. I think I still have a bias towards white when I don't see a good cross on any color. Happy with the good solves and the fact that without the fails I would have made it (worst non-failed solve was 21.25).

@earth2dan, good luck to you for next week. I know you can do it!


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 11, 2016)

*Round 503 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 504
Potential Closing Time - June 17, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 504th round:

B2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F U' L2 D' R2 F' U2 L' B' D
R2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 U' F L U2 L2 B2 F' R'
D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D U2 L U2 B L2 B2 F2
B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L U2 L' B D2 R' U R' D' L2 U'
B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' D' F U' F' L' F' L' D2 F' D'
F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D B L F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F L
D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L B U' F2 L2 D R' F' D U2
U F2 D R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F' D2 B' L B2 R F L2 F' U' L'
B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 D B D' R' U2 F'
L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 R' D' B L' B D R2 U
B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 L' U' F' R L D' B U'
F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U F' L' F R' U2 R F L U' L U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 12, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 504* (Alumni)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
*avg of 12: 20.19*

Time List:
19.90[red], 20.40[blue], (16.85[yellow]), 21.05[red], 19.12[blue], (26.05[orange]), 22.23[orange], 18.38[yellow], 22.42[blue], 20.68[green], 17.92[orange], 19.81[red]

What?!? Not a single white cross in the whole average! Anyway, that's not the cause of the failure. I was able to see nice crosses in any color today so that's improving, which is good. But I never felt really focused and made too many mistakes. Maybe my big cube (5x5) training is making me slow


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 12, 2016)

Sub 20
Moyu Aolong V2
CFOP White cross

Im getting closer, just a little bit more to go.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12
avg of 12: 20.31

Time List:
1. 20.71 U' R2 F' L U' R' D2 L' B' R' F2 L2 F2 L B2 U2 D2 R F2 B2 
2. (16.69) F D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F U2 B D B F R' D2 B U2 L' F U 
3. 22.25 U2 B D' L2 U B2 R2 F L2 D2 F2 L F2 L B2 U2 R' D 
4. 23.21 L2 B L2 F L2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U R B U2 L F2 D B' U2 R2 
5. 20.93 L U2 R B2 F2 L U2 L F2 L' R2 F U R' D2 B' D' R U2 L' 
6. 17.41 F2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U L2 B' F R' F R2 F' D2 L R' 
7. 16.92 B2 R L' B' R U2 F2 U R F2 U2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 
8. 22.42 L' U R' F R F2 R F R' U2 B2 U2 F' B2 R2 F' D2 F L2 
9. 21.23 F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 F' R2 B U2 F' L F' U2 R U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B 
10. (27.52) U' F2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D' R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U R B R D L F' 
11. 18.72 D B2 U B2 U L2 R2 D R2 D B2 F' L' R2 U' R' B D' F R U 
12. 19.26 D' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 B U F2 D' U R' F2 L' D2 R2


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Jun 12, 2016)

*Race to Sub-20 - Round 504*
Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-12

Decent average. Not pb. mine is 16.46 
Im a graduate from here now right? 
*avg of 12: 17.87*

Time List:
1. 19.66 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 B2 F' D2 F2 U' L' D B' R2 D B2 R2 B2 F2
2. 20.33 R' D2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2 L' D2 R' F R' D' R' D' L' F U2 R2
3. 17.35 R' U L B' L' F' R L2 U2 F B2 D2 F2 B' L2 F D2 B' L'
4. (15.64) L' B' U D' F2 B' L' F R2 U' F2 L2 B U2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 F B'
5. 17.36 R D2 R2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U2 L F' U R' D B' D2 B2 U' B' L'
6. 16.80 U D' R2 U' R' U B R2 F' L F2 B2 U L2 U R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2
7. 17.04 D2 F2 D R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' L B' D2 R' B2 D
8. 16.93 R2 U F2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' R' B' L' B' D R D2 R U' R2
9. (22.29) B2 D' R' L' U D2 F R F' B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U R2 B2
10. 20.92 F2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 U B L2 D' F' U2 L' U2 L2 B' R'
11. 16.08 F' L2 D2 R2 F L2 B' F L2 D2 U' L R2 U R' F2 D R2 U F2
12. 16.21 L2 U' L2 R2 F2 D L2 D L2 R2 U' L' D F2 L R B2 U' B2 F' U'


----------



## trackdork (Jun 13, 2016)

Round 504
CFOP Full CN (trying so hard to see the other colors)
Weilong GTS

*Average: 23.28*
Best time: 18.54
Median: 23.29
Worst time: 28.05
Standard deviation: 2.89

Some real stinkers in there that had potential to be really good solves. Fighting the temptation to abandon CN. Almost all the 25+ solves were non white/yellow. A combination of psychology and practice remains I'd imagine.

Best average of 12: 23.28
1-12 - 24.46 (28.05) 23.39 26.71 (18.54) 26.18 19.66 22.15 20.74 23.18 20.67 25.66

1. 24.46 B2 U L2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F U' L2 D' R2 F' U2 L' B' D [Yellow]
2. 28.05 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L D2 U' F L U2 L2 B2 F' R' [Orange]
3. 23.39 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U' F D U2 L U2 B L2 B2 F2 [White]
4. 26.71 B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D' U2 L2 D2 L U2 L' B D2 R' U R' D' L2 U' [Yellow]
5. 18.54 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 L2 D' B2 U' R' D' F U' F' L' F' L' D2 F' D' [White]
6. 26.18 F2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 F2 D B L F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' F L [Orange]
7. 19.66 D' B2 U' L2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L B U' F2 L2 D R' F' D U2 [Yellow]
8. 22.15 U F2 D R2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F' D2 B' L B2 R F L2 F' U' L' [White]
9. 20.74 B2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 R2 D B D' R' U2 F' [Yellow]
10. 23.18 L2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U2 R' B' F2 R' D' B L' B D R2 U [White]
11. 20.67 B2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F' R' F2 L' U' F' R L D' B U' [Yellow]
12. 25.66 F2 U F2 L2 D R2 U R2 L2 F2 U F' L' F R' U2 R F L U' L U' [Green]


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 13, 2016)

Race to sub-20, Round 504
Method: ZZ
Cube: Thunderclap

*Average: 19.73*

Times: 18.70, 20.86, 16.54, (16.24), 21.32, 20.11, 20.85, 19.40, 18.49, 18.13, 22.86, (25.87)

I think this is my first time in this race. I have been stuck on a low 20.xx for over 6 months. Although I've had a couple of sub-20 averages of 100, I just can't seem to stay there. The Race to sub 30 helped enormously in breaking the 30 second barrier, so hopefully this race will help me break sub-20 for good.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 15, 2016)

Round: 504
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 20.47, 19.73*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 22.04, (21.32) y
2. 21.68, 19.68 w
3. (18.06), 18.89 w
4. 19.09, (18.44) w
5. 20.60, 20.98 w
6. 21.54*, 19.85 y
7. (26.63)**, 19.83 y
8. 19.07+, 19.57 y
9. 20.62, 18.72 y
10. 21.53***, 19.47 y
11. 18.20, 19.17 w
12. 20.29, 21.13 w

Dang it; DCN CFOP got the sub-20 before ZZ did. Decent average for both methods though.
Why is it that weird things only happen to my ZZ solves?
*I messed up EO? turned into cfop solve
**Did and un-did half of wrong COLL and resulting G-P
***Did wrong COLL


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 16, 2016)

*Round 504*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2

*Ao12: 22.82*

20.61, (29.84), 24.09, (19.45), 23.64, 22.10, 25.39, 20.10, 21.22, 24.52, 21.84, 24.62

I don't know if I need to start Learning full OLL :/ I don't want since I believe I am going to switch to Roux as my main method


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 16, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> I don't know if I need to start Learning full OLL :/ I don't want since I believe I am going to switch to Roux as my main method


Full OLL isn't needed. Unless you really want to get good at it (sub sub-15), then It's fine. I just pulled off a sub-20 ao12 cfop with 2LOLL. I would suggest learning some of the stupid-easy ones, like F R U' R U' F', just because they're stupid-easy.
CMLL (or COLL if ZZ) is going to take enough effort to learn, why bog your self down with algs you're never going to use?


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 16, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Full OLL isn't needed. Unless you really want to get good at it (sub sub-15), then It's fine. I just pulled off a sub-20 ao12 cfop with 2LOLL. I would suggest learning some of the stupid-easy ones, like F R U' R U' F', just because they're stupid-easy.
> CMLL (or COLL if ZZ) is going to take enough effort to learn, why bog your self down with algs you're never going to use?


Agreed. I'm really close to getting sub-20 averages and I know less than 1/2 of the OLL's. I learned a handful of the easy ones, and a couple of the biggest time savers. Otherwise, I 2-Look it. Don't get me wrong, you can only benefit from learning full OLL, but it's a big commitment and might not be worth it if you're planning to switch methods anyway. I would focus on improving F2L and lookahead, as those skills can translate to block building in Roux.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 17, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> Full OLL isn't needed. Unless you really want to get good at it (sub sub-15), then It's fine. I just pulled off a sub-20 ao12 cfop with 2LOLL. I would suggest learning some of the stupid-easy ones, like F R U' R U' F', just because they're stupid-easy.
> CMLL (or COLL if ZZ) is going to take enough effort to learn, why bog your self down with algs you're never going to use?






earth2dan said:


> Agreed. I'm really close to getting sub-20 averages and I know less than 1/2 of the OLL's. I learned a handful of the easy ones, and a couple of the biggest time savers. Otherwise, I 2-Look it. Don't get me wrong, you can only benefit from learning full OLL, but it's a big commitment and might not be worth it if you're planning to switch methods anyway. I would focus on improving F2L and lookahead, as those skills can translate to block building in Roux.



I have actually learned some easy OLL's like fat sunes, sexy sledge, all corners oriented etc. but just because, as you said, they are so easy. I am learning some COLL's, CMLL's for ZZ and Roux ( I have learned H, T and 4 of U) just because I want to use Roux for two handed and ZZ for OH. 

The main reason I started to learn other methods was because my F2L and lookahead are bad, ZZF2L is just awesome, easy lookahead, 3-gen, no rotations, free pairs and 7 OLLs :3 and for roux, I just love M slices, LSE, and I actually started to love building blocks, look ahead is becoming easier and second block more efficient.

But since using CFOP is no longer my priority I guess I will not learn them, still, I am going to practice to keep in shape and improve my lookahead for the other methods.


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 19, 2016)

Round 504
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.68
*
19.87, 19.37, 20.66, 21.88, 18.56, 18.01, 18.94, 18.57, (25.28), 20.22, (17.73), 20.69

Finally! I always seem to choke on my 3rd attempt. Though, I can assure you I'll keep going in this thread for a long while yet. My global average is still closer to 21 so I don't consider myself sub-20 yet. Not consistently anyway.

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 19, 2016)

*Round 504 Results*

 ​Congratulations to @TheFearlessPro and @earth2dan for graduating this round! Of course, I'll be sticking around 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 505
Potential Closing Time - June 24, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 505th round:

D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R' D B' R2 D' B' L U' F' U R
U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R' F' L U' B' R2 U2
U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 D R' F' D'
B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R B2 F' R2 L2 D2 U R L U2
U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B U F2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U'
R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 F2 U' B F2 U R' U2 B' U
R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' B2 L D B' R' D' R B' D'
F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B' D' L D2 R' U2 B L2 B' L' D
F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R U B D' B2 F' R B F2 R2 D2
D R2 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 U R' L2 U2 B' D'
D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' D' U F R2 U' B D' B
U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' B F2 R' F' L F L B F D
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Jun 19, 2016)

*Race to sub-20 - Round 505* (Alumni)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP Full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-19
*avg of 12: 18.73*

Time List:
18.53[orange], 19.97[white], (16.11[white]), 17.12[white], 17.84[white], 21.14[orange], 16.56[white], 20.65[green], 19.59[blue], 16.33[white], 19.55[white], (22.86[blue])

This week there were so many really nice white crosses that the result can be misleading. Taking a look at just the non-white crosses, the times are really meh and probably not even sub-20 but at least I was trying to look for the best cross colour every time so, I'll take it


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 20, 2016)

*Round 505*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2

*Ao12: 22.03*

Time List:
25.02, 20.54, 24.47, 19.43, 20.87, 20.68, 22.61, 23.81, 22.82, (27.53), (18.53), 20.04



mafergut said:


> (22.86[blue])



Hey mafergut:
In the last scramble there were two cross edges and two F2L pairs formed for the blue cross but the other two cross edges were horrible, however I did manage to preserve one pair and look ahead for the other which was nice for me 
How did you do the last cross?


Spoiler: Last scramble cross



Blue cross for the last scramble: y2 x' F2 r' U r U r U' r'


----------



## mafergut (Jun 20, 2016)

Isaac VM said:


> *Round 504*
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Aolong V2
> 
> ...


I think I just did:

y2 x' L' B L y L u L D destroying the two already made pairs but accidentally making the white-red  Anyway the solve was really bad


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 22, 2016)

Round: 505
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 19.49, 18.54*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 19.71, 21.84+ y
2. 22.02, 18.12 w PLL skip
3. 17.10, 21.35 y
4. 19.59, 15.41 y
5. 18.17, 18.26 w
6. 19.75, (24.86) y Messed up LS
7. (23.29)*, (11.50) w PB
8. 21.89, 18.09 y
9. 17.27, 16.49 w
10. 22.46, 19.84 y
11. (15.83), 19.25 y
12. 16.94, 16.81 w

So, I guess something clicked this week. I did a ZZ Ao100 yesterday, and _literally broke every single 3x3 record I have_. I broke my cfop single also, so my ZZ had the single back at 13.80 (from 13.98 cfop and 14.xx ZZ) and then 13.34 later.
But. _THIS_.
I don't even know how I got an 11. Super giant 11.
I don't know anyone who would be angry that they got an 11; sure I'm glad that I got a good single but. Why did it have to be cfop?
ZZ, I believe in you.

*I accedentally deleted the time so I re-scrambled with orange front green top. I solve blue front yellow top


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 22, 2016)

Round 505
Race to Sub 20
Cube: Thunderclap
Method: CFOP (cross on top, incomplete f2l, 2 look OLL, incomplete PLL)

Average of 12: 21.41

Time list:
21.56
(26.05)
20.01
22.08
23.50
(19.44)
21.14
19.97
21.93
21.55
21.70
20.67

I just graduated from the race to sub 25 thread. I got a 22.X average there, so a 21.41 is GREAT for me! 
I have lots of things I can improve on, and so little free time :/
I hope I can learn all PLLs by the end of this month, should consistently get me sub 22 and help me get more sub 20 solves, since I only know the U perms, T, Ja and Jb, H, Z, Y, Ra, and Y.

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 23, 2016)

Round 505
YueXiao/CFOP

Holy Cow, I really was not expecting to get a round yet! I still think I may be a couple months (or more) from being able to graduate, but who knows. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-22
*avg of 12: 19.76*

Time List:
1. 20.08 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R' D B' R2 D' B' L U' F' U R 
2. 19.44 U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R' F' L U' B' R2 U2 
3. 17.76 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 D R' F' D' 
4. 17.49 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R B2 F' R2 L2 D2 U R L U2 
5. 18.01 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B U F2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U' 
6. 21.50 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 F2 U' B F2 U R' U2 B' U 
7. (17.05) R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' B2 L D B' R' D' R B' D' 
8. (21.95) F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B' D' L D2 R' U2 B L2 B' L' D 
9. 20.96 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R U B D' B2 F' R B F2 R2 D2 
10. 21.88 D R2 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 U R' L2 U2 B' D' 
11. 20.94 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' D' U F R2 U' B D' B 
12. 19.44 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' B F2 R' F' L F L B F D


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 23, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> I don't even know how I got an 11. Super giant 11.
> I don't know anyone who would be angry that they got an 11; sure I'm glad that I got a good single but. Why did it have to be cfop?
> ZZ, I believe in you.



I was wise to believe in ZZ. I just got a 10.67.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 24, 2016)

Overall my YueXiao has been acting up and becoming really loose really quickly. I tightened after the first few terrible solves, and that fix the stabilization issues.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-23
avg of 12: 19.41

Time List:
1. 20.19 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R' D B' R2 D' B' L U' F' U R 
2. 21.44 U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R' F' L U' B' R2 U2 
3. (22.11) U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 D R' F' D' 
4. 17.09 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R B2 F' R2 L2 D2 U R L U2 
5. 17.08 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B U F2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U' 
6. 20.89 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 F2 U' B F2 U R' U2 B' U 
7. 17.43 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' B2 L D B' R' D' R B' D' 
8. 19.63 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B' D' L D2 R' U2 B L2 B' L' D 
9. 22.05 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R U B D' B2 F' R B F2 R2 D2 
10. (16.46) D R2 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 U R' L2 U2 B' D' 
11. 17.34 D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' D' U F R2 U' B D' B 
12. 20.94 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' B F2 R' F' L F L B F D


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 24, 2016)

I wouldn't say mine is acting up much, but I did actually have a couple corner twists which was unheard of!


----------



## trackdork (Jun 24, 2016)

Round 505
CFOP full CN
Weilong GTS

*Average of 12: 25.241*

I'm really trying to stick with this CN thing, but I think the distraction is just CRUSHING my inspection. I find myself focusing on white/yellow and jumping to another color only if it's super obvious, but still I think I need to focus on basics... pick a color early then plan the cross. I'm happy with my "good" solves, but easily 50% of the solves I had to rush into the solve without settling on a planned cross.

1. 22.149 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 B2 F2 D' R' D B' R2 D' B' L U' F' U R [RED]
2. 27.038 U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D2 B R2 D R' F' L U' B' R2 U2 [YELLOW]
3. 28.670 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 R2 D' F2 L2 D B2 R' D2 F' R' F R2 D R' F' D' [YELLOW]
4. 24.948 B2 L2 B2 D' U' F2 D F2 R2 D2 U' R B2 F' R2 L2 D2 U R L U2 [WHITE]
5. 19.595 U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U L2 B U F2 U' R2 D' L' D2 U' [WHITE]
6. (30.491) R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U' L' R2 F2 U' B F2 U R' U2 B' U [YELLOW]
7. 27.815 R2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 U' L2 U B2 F2 L' B2 L D B' R' D' R B' D' [WHITE]
8. 24.108 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U B' D' L D2 R' U2 B L2 B' L' D [YELLOW]
9. 20.507 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U' R2 D R2 U2 R U B D' B2 F' R B F2 R2 D2 [YELLOW]
10. 28.650 D R2 L2 D L2 D U2 F2 D' R2 U2 B U2 R' B2 U R' L2 U2 B' D' [YELLOW]
11. (19.500) D R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D' R2 D' U' B' D' U F R2 U' B D' B [WHITE]
12. 28.932 U' B2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R2 U B2 U' B F2 R' F' L F L B F D [BLUE]


----------



## rightmanten (Jun 24, 2016)

Round 504
Cube: Aulong V2
Method: CFOP
AV 12: *20.24
*
21.52, 22.56, 21.61, 17.38, 18.17, 21.47, 20.16, 20.95, (28.43), 19.34, (17.09), 19.28


----------



## mafergut (Jun 24, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> I wouldn't say mine is acting up much, but I did actually have a couple corner twists which was unheard of!


I have started to get corner twists on it as well, at least two of them already.


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 24, 2016)

Round 505
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.37
*
18.90, (24.47), 20.08, 18.07, (16.04), 19.98, 17.36, 21.60, 17.18, 17.26, 19.90, 23.40

Did this average at the office with my old Gans 356. Couple really bad solves in there, but a couple really good ones too balanced it out. One of those 17's was a lucky PLL skip. I feel a little better now after graduating last week that it wasn't just a lucky streak getting 3 sub 20's in a row.



GenTheThief said:


> I don't even know how I got an 11. Super giant 11.


Yowzers! Keep that up and you won't be here much longer 



evil_christ said:


> I just graduated from the race to sub 25 thread. I got a 22.X average there, so a 21.41 is GREAT for me!


Welcome to the sub 20 thread. From the sounds of things you're progressing quickly. I'm sure you're not far off sub 20.



Jason Green said:


> Holy Cow, I really was not expecting to get a round yet!


Booyah! Keep it up man!



trackdork said:


> I'm really trying to stick with this CN thing, but I think the distraction is just CRUSHING my inspection.


I would say just take a little extra time if you need to pick the right cross colour. Then as you get more comfortable with it, enforce the 15 second inspection limit.


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 24, 2016)

*Round 505 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 506
Potential Closing Time - July 1st, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 506th round:

B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 B' D2 F' L' U R' U2 F' R' D U'
F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U F2 D' R' F' L B F2 L U' B L2 B2
U R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' F' D' R' F2 U' F R2 U B' L' U2
B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R' B D' B U' B' F' L' D' B2 U'
B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R L U' F U2 F' L' F' D U2
D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' U' F' R F' D R2 D2 R2 B2
F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' L U' F' U' F' R D2 B U2 B D2
U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R F' L D R U2 F' U F' D
U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U' L B2 D' F' D' B' R' F' L2 D U2
B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R B R U' R B L' F D2 F U'
B2 D' U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L F2 D R2 U' R' B2 L2 F L2 U'
R2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U L' F2 D' L' U' L' U' B L2 U
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AlphaSheep (Jun 25, 2016)

Race to sub-20, Round 506
Method: ZZ
Cube: Thunderclap

*Average: 19.69*

Times: 17.23, 21.01, (25.01), 20.23, 20.19, 24.47, 18.37, 18.29, 20.14, (15.67), 15.72, 21.25

I missed the last round since I hardly had any time for cubing this week. Quite unfortunate since I have a competition tomorrow. Anyway, does this still count as 2/3?

Edit: I should have taken a few more solves to warm up. My next 6 solves rolled the average to 18.32.


----------



## JTWong71 (Jun 25, 2016)

Round 506
Method: Color Neutral Petrus
Cube: Cubicle Gans
*
Ao12: 21.91*

22.58, 23.09, 23.60, 29.47, (33.54), 18.00, (10.66), 21.11, 20.20, 19.28, 25.71


----------



## Jason Green (Jun 25, 2016)

@AlphaSheep you can miss a week and it still counts, just has to be consecutive attempts. I think if you miss three in a row they drop it? Maybe that's another race.


----------



## EntireTV (Jun 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-25
avg of 12: 19.67

Time List:
1. 19.47 B2 U2 R2 D' L2 D F2 U L2 D' L2 B' D2 F' L' U R' U2 F' R' D U' 
2. 18.03 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U F2 D' R' F' L B F2 L U' B L2 B2 
3. 21.44 U R2 L2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 D' U' F' D' R' F2 U' F R2 U B' L' U2 
4. 21.73 B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' R' B D' B U' B' F' L' D' B2 U' 
5. 17.95 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 U' F2 R L U' F U2 F' L' F' D U2 
6. 17.24 D' R2 F2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 L2 B' U' F' R F' D R2 D2 R2 B2 
7. 19.94 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 L2 U' L2 U' L U' F' U' F' R D2 B U2 B D2 
8. 20.56 U' F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U R F' L D R U2 F' U F' D 
9. (22.29) U' F2 D2 L2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U' L B2 D' F' D' B' R' F' L2 D U2 
10. 22.16 B2 U' L2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R B R U' R B L' F D2 F U' 
11. (16.92) B2 D' U' F2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' U' L F2 D R2 U' R' B2 L2 F L2 U' 
12. 18.13 R2 L2 U' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D U L' F2 D' L' U' L' U' B L2 U


----------



## Isaac VM (Jun 26, 2016)

*Round 506*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2

*Ao12: 23.95*

25.29, 24.90, 25.30, 20.10, 24.07, 25.41, (19.19), (29.07), 25.58, 26.29, 19.22, 23.30

Really bad day


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 26, 2016)

Round: 506
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ, DCN CFOP
*Average: 19.16, 20.08*

0. ZZ, DCN CFOP
1. 18.27, 19.79 y
2. 17.88, 23.41 w
3. 23.18, 21.46 y
4. 23.85, 17.65 y
5. 14.86, 21.19 y
6. 18.82, 22.12 y
7. (14.57), (13.55) w
8. 19.88, (24.61) y
9. (28.35), 17.53 w
10. 15.92, 18.69 y
11. 18.87, 16.87 w
12. 19.98), 22.04 y

Ackkkk... I missed the cutoff! Now I'll have to keep doing cfop solves for another couple weeks... oh well. so close.
After last weeks stunning performance, I thought it would be easy. I did 20-30 warm up solves and got a decent 19.xx average and then failed my solves. If only the last solve had been a second faster, I would have made it.
But ZZ still has a chance. And when I do graduate (soon hopefully), I'll stay until I can come here with OH, and then after OH, with roux 2H and OH.
Roux not for awhile.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jun 26, 2016)

Round 506
Moyu Aolong V2
CFOP

Nice! Only 2 counting 20s, and a whole lot of 18.xx and 19.xx

Generated By csTimer on 2016-6-26
avg of 12: 19.26

Time List:
1. 22.49 U2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 R' F2 R' D B' F2 R F U2 R2 U2 L2
2. 19.63 F2 D B' R F B2 U F2 L' U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F
3. 19.35 U B D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B L' B2 L D2 R' D U L R
4. (16.98) F2 U2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 F' R' B2 U2 R F' D B' L' F
5. 19.04 B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D' L D2 U' B R' U L' R F
6. 18.47 D2 R2 D F' R L' B2 U' B R D2 R2 U' R2 L2 U' R2 B2 U'
7. 18.81 U2 F' R2 F' L2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R' D2 L' R2 B' D' L2
8. 19.27 L' D2 L2 F' R2 B' R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F D B' L F D F2 U R B2
9. 17.28 D2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 D2 F' L2 D2 L' R' F' D U2 L F L' B2
10. 20.35 L2 D L2 U' F2 D F2 U2 B2 D L' F R' U2 B' D L2 U2 B F
11. 17.91 R D2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' U2 R2 D2 R B' D' U2 L' D F2 L' D2 B2
12. (24.04) L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 D L' D' F L' B' F2 U' B2 R'


----------



## evil_christ (Jun 27, 2016)

Round 506
Cube: Thunderclap
Method: Weird incomete CFOP.

Average of 12: 22.00
Time list:
20.14
22.95
21.25
21.36
(18.17)
21.19
(26.88)
20.91
23.01
25.41
21.91
21.92

Didn't practice last week at all.

@earth2dan Thank you! I actually stopped cubing at 27seconds a couple of years ago; I started again in mid-May. I was disappointed too see that I'd fallen to low 40s, forgetting lots of PLLs
Since then, I've practiced with what feels right - 12 PLLs, mostly 2-Look OLL, around 25 F2L cases (intuitive+alg; I bring the others down to a state I can solve, takes time though), and a cross on top. So I know I can get sub 20, as I feel I've approached my limits with these. I've been practising with the cross on top as of late; it's added 1-2 seconds to my average, but it'll go down soon as I get comfortable with it ^-^

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 27, 2016)

AlphaSheep said:


> I missed the last round since I hardly had any time for cubing this week. Quite unfortunate since I have a competition tomorrow. Anyway, does this still count as 2/3?





Jason Green said:


> @AlphaSheep you can miss a week and it still counts, just has to be consecutive attempts. I think if you miss three in a row they drop it? Maybe that's another race.



Yep, still counts. I'm not sure about the other race threads, but I keep results in my spreadsheet for up to 10 rounds. If you miss 10 rounds, and are not already an alumni, you start over.


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 1, 2016)

Round 506
Cube Aulong V2
CFOP

AV12: *19.90*
(16.40), 19.05, 17.88, 18.82, (22.94), 19.08, 21.39, 22.70, 22.07, 19.53, 19.04, 19.44

The average started out really well and then hit a couple of rough solves but I am happy that I was able to bring it back towards the end.


----------



## trackdork (Jul 1, 2016)

In just under the wire I hope... Have a happy 4th everyone!

Round 506 
Cube: Weilong GTS
CFOP Full CN

*Best average of 12: 23.241*
1-12 - 27.960 20.959 20.406 20.135 (19.654) 27.226 20.077 27.314 20.530 24.002 (30.580) 23.803


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry folks, Friday was a holiday here and I was busy working on a landscaping project all weekend. I'll get the next round up later today. So you've still got a few hours to squeeze in an average if you haven't yet.


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 4, 2016)

Round 506
Cube: Premium Gans
Method: Color Neutral Petrus

*Ao12: 20.01
*
(15.04), 17.97, 24.25, 21.15, 21.01, 24.16, 15.95, 21.05, 17.60, 17.89, 19.03, (25.12)

Hm, I do not like being 0.02 off from Sub-20...


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 4, 2016)

Round 506
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.26
*
23.52, 19.30, (24.61), 16.75, 17.68, 19.70, 15.92, 23.02, 19.91, (15.21), 19.59, 17.24

I was a little worried after those first few solves, but I didn't really warm up so once I got the jitters out things started to come together.

Next round will be up soon. Sorry again for the delay.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 4, 2016)

*Round 506 Results*

​
@JTWong71 looks like you did this average twice, but there's over a week between them so I recorded the better time 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 507
Potential Closing Time - July 8th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 507th round:

U R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F D L U R F L' U2 R' D2 L2
F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D L U' B' R2 D F2 L' F' U' R2 U
U B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D L U F' L' D2 B2 L' U2 L2 U'
R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R D F' U R2 D U2 F R' F
B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D R' B2 F D L2 F L D2 R B' D'
B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R U L2 B' L' F D' B2 U F2 U'
B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U F' D2 U' R' U2 R2 U B2 U F' U2
R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F' L U2 B U2 F2 D2 L' U F' D
R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' F' U F L' U'
D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 F2 L D' R B' D2 R
F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L U' F D2 R U2 B' R' L2 U2
U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D R B D2 U' F D' U2 F2 L' U'
Good luck to everyone!

**Note: *I'm having dental surgery on Friday so if I close the round off it will be early in the day. If not then round 507 will likely not close until Sat/Sunday.


----------



## JTWong71 (Jul 4, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> @JTWong71 looks like you did this average twice, but there's over a week between them so I recorded the better time


Oops, I was just on vacation, so I was thinking that the round ended before I came back.
Thanks.


----------



## Isaac VM (Jul 4, 2016)

*Round 507
*
Method: CFOP
*Ao12: 22.22 *

Time List:
21.32, 21.31, 23.98, 19.93, 21.31, (25.41), (18.43), 25.29, 24.09, 21.26, 23.11, 20.52

I have note been practicing CFOP in a while and I started to forget some Plls :/


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 4, 2016)

Round 507
CFOP
Aolong V2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-4
avg of 12: 20.03

 I thought I had it with solves 10 and 11, but I guess not.

Time List:
1. (23.39) R' D R2 B R2 F U' F2 R2 L' U R2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 U D 
2. 19.28 B' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D' L' R U' F D2 R' B R2 D 
3. 21.36 F' R2 B R2 B2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' L2 U L' F L2 F' R F L D' 
4. 18.75 L2 B2 L2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D R' U B D2 B' F U2 L2 D U' 
5. 19.95 B L D' F L2 B' R U L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 F B2 D2 U' 
6. 18.68 R' F' L2 D F R F2 L2 U D2 F' U2 F U2 F U2 F2 D2 R2 B' 
7. 20.25 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2 D R2 F2 D' R B L2 R2 U2 F2 L' D R' F' 
8. 21.96 D B' D2 L2 B F L2 D2 F2 R U R B D2 R D' F' L' 
9. 21.96 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 B2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' B' L B2 R2 B L' R2 
10. 17.59 B2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U F R2 D R' D' R' U2 R U' B2 
11. (16.05) R2 U F L U' B U D' R B2 L2 B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 F L 
12. 20.46 L' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' R2 B2 D' U' F' R B' U F R' B


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 4, 2016)

Round: 507
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Method: ZZ
*Average: 18.51*

1. 15.94
2. (24.25)*
3. 18.49
4. 19.36
5. 16.34
6. 22.77**
7. 18.56
8. 20.22
9. 19.52
10. (13.10) 
11. 17.64
12. 16.25

Aw yes! Graduation for ZZ! I had done a session of 160 solves early today and got a best (and first) sub-18 ao100, 17.56.
Feeling good. So, until I can come here with OH ZZ, hopefully around the end of July, I'm going to stay here with 2H ZZ before moving to the sub-15 thread.

Also, uh, my cfop is going really bad this week, so I wont participate with cfop this week to prevent another failed round.
I will come back next week.
- * - 
*Messed up EO, bleh
**got a new Z Perm from xtowncuber(M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U(')), still getting used to it. it's really fast


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 5, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> got a new Z Perm from xtowncuber(M' U M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U(')), still getting used to it. it's really fast


Ooh I like that Z-Perm. I might start using it instead of the regular Z which has always messed me up because it starts the same as the H alg.


----------



## mafergut (Jul 5, 2016)

*Round 507* (Alumni)
Cube: Cong's Yueying
Method: CFOP full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-5
*avg of 12: 20.83*

Time List:
1. 21.70[green] U R2 D L2 D2 B2 U' F2 L2 U F D L U R F L' U2 R' D2 L2 
2. 18.70[red] F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D L U' B' R2 D F2 L' F' U' R2 U 
3. 19.29[white] U B2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' L2 B D L U F' L' D2 B2 L' U2 L2 U' 
4. (29.67[green]) R2 U' L2 U L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R D F' U R2 D U2 F R' F 
5. 25.49[green] B2 F2 L2 D' F2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 D R' B2 F D L2 F L D2 R B' D' 
6. (18.28[orange]) B2 L2 D L2 U L2 U R2 D' F2 D2 R U L2 B' L' F D' B2 U F2 U' 
7. 18.74[orange] B2 L2 B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U F' D2 U' R' U2 R2 U B2 U F' U2 
8. 22.98[blue] R2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 F' L U2 B U2 F2 D2 L' U F' D 
9. 22.55[yellow] R2 U' R2 L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D' R' F' U F L' U' 
10. 19.36[white] D2 R2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' L' D2 F2 L D' R B' D2 R 
11. 20.56[white] F2 U R2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L U' F D2 R U2 B' R' L2 U2 
12. 18.92[white] U' B2 U L2 U' R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D R B D2 U' F D' U2 F2 L' U'

I think I don't deserve much to be here as an alumni with averages like this. Not feeling comfortable with any of my 3x3s lately but I think the problem is just in my head.


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 8, 2016)

Round 507
Cube: Aulong V2
CFOP

AV of 12:*21.67*
21.33, (17.67), 22.66, (25.61), 21.68, 20.32, 24.39, 22.12, 23.21, 23.19, 17.93, 19.89


----------



## trackdork (Jul 9, 2016)

Round 507
CFOP - Full CN
Weilong GTS

been a long week... loooong week. Not my best effort but I'm not going to skip. 

*Best average of 12: 24.80*
1-12 - (33.58) 26.99 24.55 23.70 24.21 23.59 24.30 22.30 (20.59) 29.76 23.05 25.52


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 9, 2016)

Round 507
Cube: YueXiao (Stickerless)
Method: CFOP
*AO12: 20.26*

20.76, 20.75, 17.74, 20.84, 23.52, 18.01, 23.43, (23.54), 21.33, 19.43, 16.71, (16.12)

I wasn't expecting any fireworks this morning. Had all my wisdom teeth removed yesterday and I'm feeling pretty crappy today. The YueXiao and Thunderclap were the only cubes I could get any sub-20s with in warm up.

For those two 16's at the end I slowed waaay down and focused on smooth turning and lookahead. I'm still struggling with the slow turning thing. I definitely need to practice more.

Oh well, if I'm at a point where I'm considering 20.26 a "bad" average... I'm okay with that


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 9, 2016)

*Round 507 Results*

​
Congratulations to @GenTheThief for graduating with ZZ this round! Also, for being the only sub-20 this round 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 508
Potential Closing Time - July 15th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 508th round:

R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U B R' B2 L' F2 D' B2 U F' R2 L2 U2
F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D B2 D' F L U2 R' L B2 L2 F' D L2
U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F L' B2 D R2 D2 L' F' R2 D
L2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L F' L' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 U'
U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' R' L2 U' F2 R' B' D' U2
B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 D' F2 U2 L B' R' F
B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' R D F U' R' L2 D' L D B2 U2
R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U B R D B2 U2 F L2 D' F2 U'
L2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 D R2 D2 F' U' B' U2 L' U R F2 U B'
U F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R' F D F L U F' D U2 R U'
L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B' D R2 U2 F2 L F' U2 B' R2
R2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F U' L U2 B' D R' B2 D2 L2 U
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Congratulations to @GenTheThief for graduating with ZZ this round! Also, for being the only sub-20 this round



Thanks. This just proves that ZZ is the fastest method ever, because it won. Yeah. Everyone should switch to ZZ. Because it is fast. (It's also pretty good at FMC, it has world record!) 
On a different note, I'm going to start learning ZZ-CT, as opposed to COLL/EPLL (+S/AS PLL), so I think I will re-graduate with it. Something like >200 cases to learn. Yeah.


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 10, 2016)

Round 508
CFOP
Aolong V2

The practice is paying off!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
avg of 12: 19.18

Time List:
1. 16.98 R D F' R B' D2 R L D' R2 B2 R2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F 
2. 19.96 U' F2 D2 F L2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R B L R' D' F R2 U2 F 
3. 20.09 B2 U B2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U R' B' D B L' U' B' D2 L' B' 
4. 16.23 L2 D2 B D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 F D F R' U2 B L D U2 B2 F' 
5. (22.75) L' F2 U' L2 B' L' U L2 B L2 U B2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U R2 U2 D 
6. 20.72 U' L2 B' F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B F D2 U' R U F' U F L' B' 
7. 19.25 R' U2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 U2 L D' F2 L2 B D B2 F' L R B' 
8. 20.19 D2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U2 L2 D' R D' L2 R2 B' U' R U2 L' U2 
9. 19.76 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 B' F2 R2 B D' R U' R2 F' U R2 B L U' 
10. 17.81 R B' U' F B' U' R F2 U D2 R2 L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 F D2 F2 
11. 20.73 F D2 B' R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L F2 L' D U F2 L' D2 F R2 
12. (14.53) F' L2 R2 B' D2 B2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R D U B' D L U' F' L2 U


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 11, 2016)

Round 508
Method CFOP

Didn't think I had a great shot this week but I went for it. This is a little higher than my normal average now which is typically lower 21s. I was nervous since I made a round a couple weeks ago, now I can relax. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-10
*avg of 12: 21.83*

Time List:
1. 21.06 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' F2 U B R' B2 L' F2 D' B2 U F' R2 L2 U2 
2. 21.61 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 U L2 D B2 D' F L U2 R' L B2 L2 F' D L2 
3. 25.32 U2 R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 U' R2 F L' B2 D R2 D2 L' F' R2 D 
4. 20.98 L2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L F' L' F2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 U' 
5. (27.62) U2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U F2 D' R2 D2 U2 B R2 F' R' L2 U' F2 R' B' D' U2 
6. 21.68 B2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U2 R2 B' L' F2 D' F2 U2 L B' R' F 
7. 22.44 B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 F2 U' R D F U' R' L2 D' L D B2 U2 
8. (19.07) R2 D R2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U B R D B2 U2 F L2 D' F2 U' 
9. 23.97 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U R2 L2 D R2 D2 F' U' B' U2 L' U R F2 U B' 
10. 21.54 U F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U' R' F D F L U F' D U2 R U' 
11. 19.66 L2 D' B2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' L2 B' D R2 U2 F2 L F' U2 B' R2 
12. 19.99 R2 U B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 F U' L U2 B' D R' B2 D2 L2 U


----------



## mafergut (Jul 12, 2016)

*Round 508* (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Hualong
Method: CFOP full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-12
*avg of 12: 19.52*

Time List:
(16.23[yellow]), 20.37[green], 18.38[green], 21.40[orange], 19.15[orange], 19.08[red], 19.57[yellow], (28.70[red]), 22.90[red], 18.28[white], 16.74[yellow], 19.22[white]

Well, I changed my cube again, searching for something I like and the Hualong did quite fill the gap. It's as stable as the Yuexiao but without the catches. Anyway, not very happy with the average but taking into account that I don't practise much 3x3 lately I can't complain.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Jul 12, 2016)

Round 508
Cube: Moyu Aolong v1

Method: CFOP

avg of 12: 25.75

Times:
23.12 26.39 23.24 28.81 24.79 27.22 27.16 (33.63) 26.32 (18.92) 26.81 23.54

when i got 18 i looked ahead without thinking about it :s
and im new here


----------



## 26doober (Jul 13, 2016)

Round 508
CFOP

Terrible for me, usually i would get sub 22
avg of 12: 24.74

Time List:
1. (29.68) 
2. 26.29 
3. 29.54 
4. 22.91 
5. 22.96 
6. 21.96 
7. 24.83 
8. 26.84 
9. 25.04 
10. (17.82) 
11. 24.18 
12. 23.17


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 14, 2016)

Round: 508
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: QiYi Thunderclap
Status: Alumni
Method: ZZ
*Average: 19.09*

1. 21.85
2. 20.52
3. 19.93
4. 17.62
5. 17.04
6. 18.76
7. 17.74
8. 19.91
9. 20.16 E-perm, took forever to recognize
10. (16.98)
11. 17.37
12. (23.54)

Bleah. Should have been sub-19 easily; way to many 19+(6/12).
I still haven't started learning TSLE or TTLC, but I will this week, so I won't be competing for a few weeks. Hope to start with zz-ct before July ends.

Also, I just did some CFOP solves and I realized that I hadn't had any practice, and suck. But, I kept getting great singles(like seven 14-16s in 20 solves), but generally a 22 average. I don't think I'm want to graduate with cfop anymore. You can take my cfop results off the spreadsheet @earth2dan.

It's been fun competing with yall. See you 'round the forums!


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 15, 2016)

Round 508

AO 12: *20.68
*
22.96, 20.67, 19.07, 21.54, 21.35, (18.80), (23.11), 20.86, 19.88, 19.32, 20.42, 20.68


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 15, 2016)

Round 508
Cube: Gans 356s V2 Master
Method: CFOP
A012: *19.85
*
19.24, 20.07, 19.70, 20.44, (22.15), 20.52, 19.89, (16.65), 19.95, 17.90, 22.14, 18.66

Back on track. Feels good to finally be getting consistent sub-20's. Switched to my new Gans for this average. Still can't settle on a main 3x3.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 15, 2016)

*Round 508 Results*

​
Welcome to the race @26doober and @Felix Nyman! And we'll see ya around @GenTheThief!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 509
Potential Closing Time - July 22nd, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 509th round:

U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' F L B' R2 D' B2 R U' R' D' U
D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D U B2 R2 B2 R B L D R' L' U' B' U' B
L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 F' R' L F2 U' R B D' F'
R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' U' L2 B R2 F' L' B R' U2
F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 D' B L B2 U2 F' L' B' L2 D' L
U B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R B U' B2 F U' R2 L' U' F' R
U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L U B F2 D R D2 B2 R B U'
R2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F' D' B R F L F' L' U' R U
L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' R' U
L2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F' L' F' L' F2 L' D R' B U'
B2 R2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R D L' F R2 D B2 L' D L2
B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 R' D U2 B' L' B' R2 F R2 B' U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## slords17 (Jul 18, 2016)

Round 509
Method: CFOP
Cube: Meiying
Avg: *19.14*

Time List:
1. 19.47 
2. 17.27 
3. 18.26 
4. 19.42 
5. 22.30 
6. (22.92) 
7. 18.58 
8. (16.32) 
9. 18.92 
10. 19.11 
11. 19.58 
12. 18.53


----------



## joopsmarko (Jul 18, 2016)

Round 509
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-18
avg of 12: 19.69  2/3

Time List:
1. 21.83 L2 R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B R' D' R U F2 L R' F 
2. (15.20) F' D2 L2 B R2 B' D2 F D2 F U B' F2 R D' F D' F2 L' 
3. 19.73 F' U' R2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D' L2 R2 U F2 L B' L' F' L' D' R U2 B 
4. 19.85 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' B' U2 B D2 U R' B U 
5. (23.52) U L2 B U2 B2 R' D' R2 F' U' D2 L2 U B2 D F2 D' B2 R2 F2 
6. 20.04 D B' R F' L' B' U2 D R L' U L2 U' F2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D' 
7. 19.23 U' F' B2 U2 R2 L2 D L F L2 F' L2 F L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U 
8. 21.26 F2 D U' B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 F' U2 R' U' B' U2 R' D B2 D 
9. 18.09 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L U' L F2 L2 F' L D B F' 
10. 20.21 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 B' U R2 F U R D2 F U' R 
11. 16.94 U2 L F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L U R' U' B D' R2 F2 D L2 
12. 19.69 D R2 B2 U B2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 F L U' B' F2 L' U' R U2 L

That counting 16 really saved this average.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Jul 20, 2016)

Round 509

Cube: Moyu AoLong v1

avg of 12: 24.80

Times
1. 22.10
2. 24.13
3. 28.11
4. 22.37
5. 24.03
6. 22.88
7. 24.43
8. 24.94
9. 23.55
10.(28.73)
11.(21.98)
12. 24 .85


----------



## 26doober (Jul 22, 2016)

Round 509
AoLong v2

Could've been better.

Average: 23.72

Time List:
1. 24.22
2. 22.04
3. 22.22
4. 23.00
5. 25.27
6. 22.59
7. 24.05
8. 24.59
9. 19.90
10. 23.15
11. 27.06
12. 26.01


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 22, 2016)

Round 509
Average of 12: *20.80
*
21.84, 18.49, (23.49), (16.39), 20.65, 19.98, 22.96, 21.88, 17.82, 22.16, 22.89, 19.32

I just can't seem to consistently get over the 20 second mark as a few solves just ruin the average.


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 23, 2016)

Roung 509 - CFOP

I'll take it for now. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-23
*avg of 12: 20.87*

Time List:
1. 20.58 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 U' R2 B2 U' F L B' R2 D' B2 R U' R' D' U 
2. 20.90 D2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 D U B2 R2 B2 R B L D R' L' U' B' U' B 
3. 22.08 L2 F2 U' F2 U R2 L2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' L2 F' R' L F2 U' R B D' F' 
4. 20.94 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 F' D' U' L2 B R2 F' L' B R' U2 
5. 20.19 F2 U2 F2 R2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 D' B L B2 U2 F' L' B' L2 D' L 
6. 21.25 U B2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R B U' B2 F U' R2 L' U' F' R 
7. 18.12 U' L2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 L U B F2 D R D2 B2 R B U' 
8. 20.39 R2 U2 B2 F2 D R2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 F' D' B R F L F' L' U' R U 
9. (16.76) L2 D' B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 L F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' D' R' U 
10. (27.60) L2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F' L' F' L' F2 L' D R' B U' 
11. 23.02 B2 R2 L2 D F2 D B2 F2 L2 D R D L' F R2 D B2 L' D L2 
12. 21.17 B2 D F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U2 R2 D U2 R' D U2 B' L' B' R2 F R2 B' U'


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 25, 2016)

Round 509
Cube: Gans 356 V2 Master
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.93*

20.30, 19.12, 22.27, (24.01), 22.19, 18.23, 21.16, 21.25, 18.16, 17.86, (16.69), 18.77

Rough start, but strong finish. It was a close call, but still sub-20


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 25, 2016)

*Round 509 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 510
Potential Closing Time - July 29th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 509th round:

L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' D L B' F' D L2 D' B' D' U2
D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U B' F2 U2 F R U2 L' D U
D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U B' D' U' L' D F R' B2 D2
U2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B R U2 R' L' B' R' F U' F' U
U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B F2 D' F U B R' B R' U'
L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' F R D' F' U2 L2 F' D L' B'
U R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F R B' L' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L U
L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L U R2 L2 F2 D F U B R' U2
U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B' D F2 L U' R' D' B' L' F D2
R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F R2 D' B' R F' U2 L2 U' R'
D' B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R B' U2 L' F' D R2 D B' D' U
F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R' F' R B' D L' D2 R2 D' F' U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PaintballCat (Jul 26, 2016)

First time doing this 

CFOP (half 1-look oll and pll, half 2-look)
Guoguan Yuexiao 
*Ao12: 22.11*
22.19, (15.23), 24.23, 17.86, 23.45, 21.06, 21.40, 23.34, 20.73, 22.13, (25.23), 24.66
That 15 is in my top 10 singles


----------



## hagner (Jul 26, 2016)

23.03
(33.79) misrecognized pll
(19.84)
22.61
25.30
27.90
28.66
27.06
31.54
26.23
25.51
26.09

average of 12=26.40 
im happy with the result for my first week, im having quite a good day today in my cubing, but i was a bit nervous so it wasnt the best times of the day. the average before these 12 was approx. 25.5x. 

my method is white/yellow cross, f2l/keyhole mix, 2-look oll, full pll (i need to change some of pll but im to lazy for that atm).

pbs: single 15.98, mo3 20.41, ao5 21.69, ao12 24.09, ao50 25.60, ao100 26.25, ao1000 27.62
and i would say that im just bearly under sub28


----------



## Jason Green (Jul 27, 2016)

Round 510
Method CFOP

I'm getting there, I kept my ao12 sub 20 for 9 solves during warm up, I think that's a record. I put some Maru on right before I started which was probably not a great idea, the nerves made it feel sooooo fast. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-26
*avg of 12: 20.44*

Time List:
1. 21.09 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U L2 B2 U2 B2 L2 F' D L B' F' D L2 D' B' D' U2 
2. (DNF) D B2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 U' L' U B' F2 U2 F R U2 L' D U 
3. 18.47 D2 R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U B' D' U' L' D F R' B2 D2 
4. 18.12 U2 L2 B2 D R2 U R2 D2 F2 D' B R U2 R' L' B' R' F U' F' U 
5. 20.15 U F2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' B F2 D' F U B R' B R' U' 
6. 20.90 L2 U' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D R2 D' F R D' F' U2 L2 F' D L' B' 
7. 23.13 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D2 F R B' L' F2 U L2 B2 U2 L U 
8. 21.04 L2 F2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 U2 L U R2 L2 F2 D F U B R' U2 
9. 18.78 U' L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 D' B2 U2 B' D F2 L U' R' D' B' L' F D2 
10. (17.64) R2 F2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L2 F R2 D' B' R F' U2 L2 U' R' 
11. 20.99 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 R B' U2 L' F' D R2 D B' D' U 
12. 21.69 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 U' B2 R' F' R B' D L' D2 R2 D' F' U'


----------



## 26doober (Jul 28, 2016)

Round 510
CFOP
Just got my new Thunderclap V2!

Really good Ao12 for me.

Average: 21.37

1. 21.61
2. 20.57
3. 23.44
4. 20.20
5. (15.69)
6. (31.97)
7. 23.24
8. 22.89
9. 16.59
10. 21.21
11. 23.69
12. 20.00


----------



## Felix Nyman (Jul 28, 2016)

Round 510
CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS

ao12: 20.21

Times:
1. 20.13
2. 18.57
3. 17.27
4.(16.58)
5. 18.52
6. 21.40
7. 22.51
8. 18.35
9. 23.44
10.(23.92)
11. 19.20
12. 22.64

i will probaly never get a better average then this xD
and 16.58 is my new pb! 
my grandmother bought a Moyu Weilong GTS for me when I got a sub 20 pb but i havent been using it very often but i think i will start using it now xD


----------



## rightmanten (Jul 29, 2016)

Round 510
CFOP
Cube Aolong V2

AO 12: *19.19
*
20.38, (16.37), 17.51, (23.91), 20.76, 21.43, 16.51, 18.94, 17.29, 16.68, 18.72, 23.71

Really good average for me with the 16 and 17 second solves


----------



## mafergut (Jul 29, 2016)

*Round 510* (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Hualong
Method: CFOP full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-29
*avg of 12: 19.81*

Time List:
20.34[green], 17.47[white], (16.41[yellow]), 19.12[red], 20.24[white], 20.90[white], 20.57[yellow], 17.33[white], (24.79[yellow]), 21.14[white], 20.83[white], 20.13[yellow]

Meh average. I started nicely, even though I was being very cautious with choosing non-white/yellow crosses as I have not practiced full CN in at least two weeks. After a failed OLL on the 24.xx and a really bad PLL lockup on the 21.xx I just tried to finish the average without spoiling it, which led to more sup-20 times and an average with just two non-white/yellow solves.

Thinking about abandoning the whole idea of full CN, to be honest.


----------



## trackdork (Jul 29, 2016)

Round 510
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP full CN (same boat as mafergut tho)

Overall, I'm pleased with the result. I can mentally write off the (decreasing number of) "borked" solves and the remaining "good" solves feel consistent and more flowy than they used to. Keep up the good work, all!

*Average: 23.17*
1-12 - 27.75 27.95 (18.24) 20.72 22.69 21.92 22.23 22.99 22.58 20.79 (31.16) 22.06


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 29, 2016)

Round 510
Cube: Gans 356s V2 Master
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.15
*
19.34, 22.25, 20.30, (15.35), 17.51, 21.55, 18.18, 15.79, 15.53, 22.27, (23.63), 18.77

Three 15's in one average! the 15.35 was a lucky OLL skip, but the other two were full step.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 30, 2016)

*Round 510 Results*

​Welcome to the race @PaintballCat and @hagner, and welcome back @rightmanten.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 511
Potential Closing Time - Aug 5th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 511th round:

F2 D U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B F L2 U2 L' F D' U' B' U2
U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D R D' F' D2 L2 B D L' U2 L2
R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F R U' R' L2 F' D' R2 B' U'
B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F L2 B D R2 L D' L' U2 R2 U2
B2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L' F L' D' R' D2 B' D2 U F' U'
B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F L B2 U2 F L' B' U L D
D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F D' B2 R U' L F' L' B' R' D
L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' R D' L' D R' L' F2 L' D' U'
R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' D R' B' L F' D U L U'
U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B R D' B2 F U R F2 U R2 U
L2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L B D' U' L B U2 R2 U
D' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L F' D U R F' R' B R L
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hagner (Jul 30, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-7-30
avg of 12: 26.82

Time List:
1. (20.95) 
2. 29.92 
3. 27.64 
4. 23.26 
5. 21.26 
6. 29.24 
7. 32.56+ 
8. 24.65
9. 26.61
10. 25.16 
11. (DNF)
12. 27.85+ 

once again one of my better cubing days, i've got new pbs in mo3, ao50 and ao100 today. but since i got two +2s and a dnf im not really happy about this even tho it was a good time for me.


----------



## Aysha (Jul 31, 2016)

Round: 511
Method: CFOP (2-Look OLL and I'm still learning full PLL)
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 18.77

Times:
1. (15.31) (pll skip)
2. 17.84
3. 17.37
4. 17.39
5. 23.26
6. 18.57
7. 20.72
8. 18.18
9. (DNF)
10. 18.71
11. 18.23
12. 17.45

Hello everyone! My name's Aysha and this is the first time I join in on something like this! Hope I didn't do anything wrong  This is was fun!


----------



## 26doober (Aug 3, 2016)

Round: 511
CFOP (Color Semi-Neutral)
Thunderclap V2

With a little more practice before this would have been a really good average.

Average: 22.88

Time List:
1. (26.68) 
2. 24.96 
3. 23.81 
4. 23.96 
5. 20.50 
6. 25.75 
7. 24.28 
8. 20.60 
9. (18.06)
10. 21.36 
11. 21.80 
12. 21.70


----------



## Jason Green (Aug 4, 2016)

Round 511
Method: CFOP

Kind of funny because this is really the first week I felt like I had a more legitimate shot of making it. But after a decent start I went into full nerve lock up.  That 34 I did the wrong OLL totally.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-3
*avg of 12: 20.85*

Time List:
1. 20.80 F2 D U2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 R B F L2 U2 L' F D' U' B' U2 
2. (17.24) U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D R D' F' D2 L2 B D L' U2 L2 
3. 18.21 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 F R U' R' L2 F' D' R2 B' U' 
4. 18.12 B2 U B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F L2 B D R2 L D' L' U2 R2 U2 
5. 20.22 B2 U' L2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L' F L' D' R' D2 B' D2 U F' U' 
6. 22.97 B2 U B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 F L B2 U2 F L' B' U L D 
7. 22.29 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D F D' B2 R U' L F' L' B' R' D 
8. 18.44 L2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 F2 D' U2 B' R D' L' D R' L' F2 L' D' U' 
9. 23.48 R2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' L2 U2 L' D R' B' L F' D U L U' 
10. (34.41) U2 R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 U L2 B R D' B2 F U R F2 U R2 U 
11. 23.94 L2 U L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 R' B' L B D' U' L B U2 R2 U 
12. 19.97 D' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U L F' D U R F' R' B R L


----------



## mafergut (Aug 4, 2016)

*Round 511* (Alumni)
Cube: Moyu Hualong / Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP full CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-4
*avg of 12: 19.12*

Time List:
18.04[white], 19.43[yellow], 20.81[green], (16.50[white]), 20.98[blue], 17.70[yellow], (22.09[red]), 18.29[white], 19.09[white], 17.12[white], 19.56[blue], 20.14[green]

Changed cube midway through the average and went back to the Yuexiao. Many good white & yellow crosses that I didn't want to pass on, so less than half of the solves on other colours... which saved the average 'cos my performance on other colours leaves much to be desired currently.


----------



## sub20oneday (Aug 4, 2016)

i want to take but im adding a twist for myself.
If i dont complete this or get a sub 20 average in the comp im going to on the 1st and 2nd of October i will quit cubing forever 
1. 23.01
2. 22.15
3. (17.12)
4. 19.84
5. 19.26
6. 21,48
7. 21.35
8. 19.81
9. 19.98
10. (23.56)
11. 20.49
12. 19.9

20.73 average


----------



## kbrune (Aug 5, 2016)

sub20oneday said:


> i want to take but im adding a twist for myself.
> If i dont complete this or get a sub 20 average in the comp im going to on the 1st and 2nd of October i will quit cubing forever
> 1. 23.01
> 2. 22.15
> ...



Quitting isn't how you push past boundaries. Determination is!


----------



## mafergut (Aug 5, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Quitting isn't how you push past boundaries. Determination is!


I cannot agree more. I would change:
- "If i dont complete this or get a sub 20 average in the comp im going to on the 1st and 2nd of October i will quit cubing forever "
for this:
- "If i dont complete this or get a sub 20 average in the comp im going to on the 1st and 2nd of October i will give my little brother 20 bucks, practice more and succeed next time"


----------



## kbrune (Aug 5, 2016)

Round 511
Ave: 20.36
19.32, 20.15, 20.35, 21.94, 17.65, 19.78, 21.94, 20.83, 21.42, 18.74, 19.87, 21.20

Can't be upset with this one! My cross planning and execution has always been my nemesis. I've seen improvement lately. Hopefully I can keep up the progress


----------



## trackdork (Aug 5, 2016)

Round 511
CFOP Full CN

Same boat as last week, but I think that's a good thing. The first 5 solves felt great and then I started thinking about how great they felt and lost my focus. Although, I guess that's half of what this is about, right? Learning how to focus. Have a nice weekend everyone!

*Average of 12: 23.28*
1-12 - 21.01 21.48 (19.78) 22.99 29.27 24.08 21.62 25.11 19.81 24.70 22.74 (30.88)


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 5, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-5
avg of 12: 19.16

Time List:
1. 18.38 L2 U B D B' R' F U R2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 L'
2. 21.50 L U2 F2 B2 L' B' U' B2 L U2 L2 F2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 F
3. 21.67 R U L2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F R' B2 R B' U R2 F' D2
4. (16.42) D B2 D2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' L F L2 D2 F' L F' U' B R2
5. 21.75 U' F' U2 F' L2 F2 R2 F' D2 F U2 L D2 B' D L' F2 R' U R'
6. 18.95 B2 L D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L U2 B2 D2 F D2 R2 F' D R2 U F R' U'
7. 17.22 F2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 U2 F U2 L' U B2 L' B2 D' B' R U2 B'
8. 16.87 R U L2 U F2 D R2 B2 L2 D R2 B L F' U2 B' L R2 U R'
9. (24.58) D L U' B R F2 D' F D' L U2 B2 R2 U' D' R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D'
10. 18.19 B2 L2 R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D U' B' U B' U2 L F' U' B2 U2 B
11. 17.06 R B U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 F2 L2 F R U' L U' R2 D2 L2 B2
12. 19.99 U' B2 U' B' R2 D R' U' F2 L B R2 F' D2 R2 F R2 U2 L2 B' R2

Im back, was on vacation.
Looks like I finally graduated after 7 months of speedcubing. Thanks to earth2dan for putting the scrambles together every week.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Aug 7, 2016)

Round 511
CFOP
Cube: WeiLong GTS

*ao12: 20.59*

Times:
1.(16.69)
2. 19.43 
3. 21.52 
4. 20.56 
5. 20.84 
7. 21.96 
8. 21.22 
9. 19.64 
10. 20.91 
11.(22.91)
12. 20.12

i was very surprised by that 16 in the beginning


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 8, 2016)

Round 511
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.98
*
22.52, (22.66), 19.69, 18.99, 17.10, 20.88, 18.91, 18.76, 20.70, 21.24, 21.02, (16.81)

No warm up, just hammered it out to get the next round up. Lucky 16.x at the end saved the average. Oh well, hopefully I can get more practice in this week.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Round 511 Results*

​
Congratulations to @joopsmarko for graduating this round! Welcome to the race @Aysha, and welcome back @kbrune!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 512
Potential Closing Time - Aug 12th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 512th round:

D R2 L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 U' F R U L' U' F L'
D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F D2 B U' F2 L' F D' L' F2 U
D' U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' F' D' R D B L' D B' U
F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R' L2 U' R2 B U2 F U' L' U
R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 F' D' R L' U' B' D L B R2 U'
B2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B' L' D2 B2 U' B2 R D U R
R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 U2 R' B U B' L B' F2 U B'
U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 L D' L F' D' R' L D2 B U L'
D R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B L U F2 R L' F L B2
F2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L D U' R' U2 B D2 F2 R D
L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R D' R2 D L U2 B' D2 F2 R
D L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D B2 L U2 F2 D' L' F' D' F2 U R'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kbrune (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks! @earth2dan

Round 522
Ave: 21.96

19.67, 22.21, 19.95, 18.59, 23.82, 23.48, 22.78, 16.89, 27.42, 23.46, 26.26, 19.38

Too many mistakes.. wasn't focused today.


----------



## muchacho (Aug 9, 2016)

Round 512
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 21.35

(18.34), 25.00, 21.36, 19.77, 21.91, 20.85, 19.25, (28.34), 21.54, 18.99, 21.69, 23.10


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 9, 2016)

Round: 512
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: Moyu Mini Weilong v2
Method: OH ZZ
Status: Participant
*Average: 21.99*

1. 20.42
2. 24.50
3. 21.25
4. 22.38
5. (32.54)
6. 21.09
7. 19.90
8. (19.78)
9. 22.12
10. 20.29
11. 23.47
12. 24.44

So. I've been lazy and didn't start learning ZZ-CT. But, I have a comp soon and as soon as that is over I can start.
Ohwell. OH time. Probably will drop out again when I actually start learning ZZ-CT.

Decent average. I'm not sure how long it will be before I can actually get sub-20 ao12s, as I have only 1 sub-20 _ao5_.
Guess I'll be here for a while. ZZ-CT may solve that though...


----------



## hagner (Aug 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-10
avg of 12: 24.13

Time List:
1. 22.25 
2. 25.00 
3. (20.11) 
4. 20.62 
5. 26.20 
6. 24.31 
7. 25.97 
8. (29.29) 
9. 24.52 
10. 21.00 
11. 25.57+ 
12. 25.76


----------



## Aysha (Aug 10, 2016)

Round: 512
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 19.35

Times:
1. (13.76)
2. 22.28
3. 18.33
4. 18.64
5. 20.44
6. 19.99
7. 19.79
8. 20.57
9. 21.02
10. (27.29)
11. 16.18
12. 16.28


----------



## 26doober (Aug 10, 2016)

Round 512
CFOP
Thunderclap V2

Average: 20.17

1. 20.77 
2. 16.76 
3. 25.68 
4. 19.00 
5. 18.08 
6. 19.08 
7. 27.72 
8. 18.31 
9. 19.03 
10. 20.36 
11. 24.11 
12. 17.21 

I practiced a little before I started, my best Ao12 in the competition!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 12, 2016)

Round 512
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP
AO12: *19.32
*
19.33, 19.13, 17.49, 19.79, 20.98, 18.39, (21.95), 18.99, 20.81, 20.06, 18.23, (17.04)

According to my timer, my global average is still 20.42. Though if this race is any indication it seems that when I really focus I can consistently pull down sub 20 averages. I guess the trick is to always have that level of focus. I sometimes slip into casual auto pilot solving mode when I'm timing lots of solves. I have to treat every solve like it's part of the Race to Sub 20 

Next round will be up in a few hours.


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 12, 2016)

Round 512
Aolong V2
CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-12
avg of 12: 19.86

Time List:
1. 19.60 U2 L U2 R D2 L' U2 R B2 R D2 F R' U' L2 R2 B F U2 L R 
2. 18.61 F' R' F2 B' R' L2 U' R B' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L' F2 R' 
3. 18.95 U R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R2 L F L' B D2 U2 L' F2 R' D 
4. 21.89 R B2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 L2 U L2 R2 U' F L2 B L U R' B' D' B 
5. 19.74 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 D B2 U B L B2 R' F' U F2 U2 B' R 
6. 18.89 B D F2 U' L2 D' F2 U L2 R2 D2 B2 L' D2 U' F L' R2 U B' F' 
7. 21.43 L2 D' F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 B2 F L2 F D B D F R' F R' 
8. 16.65 R2 D F2 D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 L' U2 B D R D2 B F' U R' 
9. (25.15) U L2 D R2 U' L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U2 R D L2 U2 R' B' D2 B' F' 
10. 20.78 F U2 R2 F' D2 U2 B' U2 F L2 F2 D L2 R U' F' D F2 L R F 
11. 22.02 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 D B' L D' L' R U' R' F L' D' 
12. (14.88) D2 B2 D B2 D L2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R' B2 R' B F D2 L' U' R'

Last one was a pll skip that saved the average.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 12, 2016)

*Round 512 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 513
Potential Closing Time - Aug 19th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 513th round:

L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B U F2 U' F' U' L2 F L' D
F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 U' F R D U'
B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B F' D' R' U' L' D2 F U2 R2 U'
D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R F' D' U2 B' D2 L' B D' F D'
U F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D R D B R' L F2 D' F U R2 U'
D' B2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 U' B' R2 D2 R' F' U F U'
D R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' F D F D B' F U' B2 L'
U2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D U' L' U'
D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F' R2 D' B2 F L B' U' F U2
B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R U2 B' L D U L U F' L'
U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B' D' B D' U F L' B2 R F U'
F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B D2 L B2 D2 B2 R' D' B'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jason Green (Aug 13, 2016)

Old Round 512 (should be 513 now right?)

I went ahead and did the scrambles even though I was late. I didn't get under 20 so it doesn't matter. I messed up PLL on 3 and kept trying to see how to correct it and finally did. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-12
*avg of 12: 20.10*

Time List:
1. 17.14 D R2 L2 U B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 U' L' B2 U' F R U L' U' F L' 
2. 22.12 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 D' F D2 B U' F2 L' F D' L' F2 U 
3. (37.04) D' U B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 B2 R' B' F' D' R D B L' D B' U 
4. 21.37 F2 D' R2 F2 L2 U F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F R' L2 U' R2 B U2 F U' L' U 
5. 19.86 R2 U' R2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 F' D' R L' U' B' D L B R2 U' 
6. 17.38 B2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 U2 B2 D' B' L' D2 B2 U' B2 R D U R 
7. (16.24) R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 U2 R' B U B' L B' F2 U B' 
8. 21.84 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D F2 R2 D F2 U2 L D' L F' D' R' L D2 B U L' 
9. 20.82 D R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F' D' B L U F2 R L' F L B2 
10. 23.21 F2 D L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 L D U' R' U2 B D2 F2 R D 
11. 18.46 L2 D2 F2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' L2 D' R D' R2 D L U2 B' D2 F2 R 
12. 18.84 D L2 B2 F2 D R2 B2 U R2 D B2 L U2 F2 D' L' F' D' F2 U R'


----------



## muchacho (Aug 13, 2016)

Round 513
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 22.97

(15.70), (27.24), 20.31, 25.94, 25.75, 25.06, 20.34, 19.65, 24.97, 24.55, 22.35, 20.74


----------



## Aysha (Aug 14, 2016)

Round: 513
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 20.27

Times:
1. 16.99
2. 18.50
3. 22.30
4. 18.63
5. 18.11
6. 19.92
7. 20.07
8. 16.84
9. (14.94)
10. (DNF)
11. 24.54
12. 26.86


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 14, 2016)

Round 513
CFOP
Aolong V2

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-14
avg of 12: 17.82

Time List:
1. 21.43 B' R' U2 B2 L U2 L B' R' F2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 D2
2. 16.02 R2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 F2 L' U' L2 U L R B' D2 F' L
3. 15.50 L2 D L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D B2 F R2 U' L D L2 B F2 L' U'
4. 15.94 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 D' F2 B L' D2 L2 D L R2 F R2
5. 21.33 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B' D2 F L2 R2 B' L U' L2 F2 U F' D2 B2 L' B'
6. 16.06 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B L2 D2 F' L' D' B F2 L' F' R B2 F2
7. 18.63 F2 L U' D F B U R' D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 R'
8. 15.98 D' R B2 F2 L' D2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R U R' U2 B F' L' D U2 F'
9. (21.82) L' B U2 B' U2 F2 R2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U F L' D' L2 D'
10. 18.21 B F2 L B2 L B2 F2 L F2 R U2 R' B' R B F2 D' F U' R' U
11. (10.80) R D2 B2 L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 R D U B' L2 R F2 U' R (My first ever complete last layer skip! Not even pb tho....)
12. 19.04 U2 R2 F R2 F R2 B' L2 B2 D2 R' B' U R' B' L2 D R B2

Wow, lately, these kinds of averages have not been uncommon, 2 of the 20s were G perms, (I haven't bothered learning them yet, probably should though) But I don't know, I feel like my F2L recognition has been improving a lot lately, but I can't tell why. I'm not going to complain though


----------



## kbrune (Aug 15, 2016)

Round 513
Ave: 20.25

20.85, 18.26, 24.83, 23.34, 18.37, 19.55, 22.43, 21.00, 20.80, 18.16, 17.81, 19.71

Grrr!!


----------



## PaintballCat (Aug 15, 2016)

Round 513:
Method: CFOP
Cube: first 6 was Yuexiao, last 6 Thunderclap V2

1: 24.23
2: 20.44
3: 25.24
4: 22.56
5: (29.33)
6: 22.62
7: (19.40)
8: 23.47
9: 19.67
10: 23.88
11: 21.70
12: 20.29
Ao12: 22.41


----------



## Jason Green (Aug 16, 2016)

Round 513
CFOP
Yuexiao

Man I may have to start taking one of my wife's zanax. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-15
*avg of 12: 19.88*

Time List:
1. 20.53 L2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 D' R2 L2 B U F2 U' F' U' L2 F L' D 
2. (17.03) F2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' U2 F U2 R2 L2 U' F R D U' 
3. 17.09 B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U' B F' D' R' U' L' D2 F U2 R2 U' 
4. 20.53 D L2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 L2 U2 R2 U' R F' D' U2 B' D2 L' B D' F D' 
5. 20.04 U F2 U R2 L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 D R D B R' L F2 D' F U R2 U' 
6. (32.99) D' B2 D R2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 R B2 U' B' R2 D2 R' F' U F U' 
7. 18.89 D R2 L2 D F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R' F D F D B' F U' B2 L' 
8. 21.14 U2 R2 D F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 L2 U B R2 D' R2 F L' B2 D U' L' U' 
9. 19.50 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 F' R2 D' B2 F L B' U' F U2 
10. 19.71 B2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 R U2 B' L D U L U F' L' 
11. 20.84 U' R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U' B' D' B D' U F L' B2 R F U' 
12. 20.55 F2 U B2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U2 B2 D B D2 L B2 D2 B2 R' D' B'


----------



## Felix Nyman (Aug 16, 2016)

Round 513
CFOP
WeiLong GTS

*ao12: 19.81*

Times:
1. 21.14
2.(22.60)
3. 16.82
4. 22.06
5. 17.66
6. 22.54
7. 21.16
8. 17.75
9. 20.44
10. 20.33
11.(16.29)
12. 18.34

i am really happy about this average and i think i have been improving alot these past weeks


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 16, 2016)

Round: 513
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: Moyu Mini Weilong v2
Method: OH ZZ
Status: Participant
*Average: 26.21*

1. 23.72
2. (34.51)
3. 32.09
4. 24.63
5. 23.91
6. 22.33
7. 29.34
8. 23.81
9. 24.31
10. 26.37
11. (20.82)
12. 31.55

Bleah.

This is so bad its almost funny.


----------



## hagner (Aug 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-17
avg of 12: 23.39

Time List:
1. (30.87) 
2. (20.92) 
3. 21.19 
4. 25.49 
5. 21.26 
6. 25.44 
7. 21.88 
8. 28.12 
9. 23.01 
10. 21.23 
11. 23.96 
12. 22.26 

nice average!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Aug 17, 2016)

Round:513
Method:Roux

Average of 12: 24.28
1. 24.17 U' L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 U B2 L' U2 L' U' L U' L' 
2. 22.25 U2 R' U2 L U2 R' F2 R F2 U2 R U R' U L' R 
3. (33.51+) F U2 B' U2 F R2 F' R2 U2 F' U' F U' B F' U' 
4. 23.97 B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B R2 F R2 F' R2 B U2 B' R2 B 
5. 28.91 B U2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U' B' 
6. 26.48 D2 B2 R B2 L' D2 R F2 R' F2 U R U' L R' U' 
7. 28.88 U B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U L2 B' U B D' B' U' B' 
8. 23.20 U2 F' L2 B2 D' B' D B' L2 F 
9. 21.79 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 R2 U R2 U2 F D B2 D' F' 
10. 21.55 U R2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R D L2 D' R' 
11. 21.58 B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U' F U' B2 U B2 F' 
12. (20.75) L2 D F2 D' L2 U L U2 L2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L U2


----------



## 26doober (Aug 18, 2016)

Round 513
CFOP
Thunderclap V2

Average: 20.42

Time List:
1. 21.31 
2. 18.29 
3. 19.90 
4. 17.35 
5. (27.82) 
6. 21.59 
7. (16.71) 
8. 17.38 
9. 24.58 
10. 18.86 
11. 19.71 
12. 25.19 

I am getting close, I just have some bad solves that ruin the average.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 18, 2016)

*Round 513* (Alumni)
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP dual CN (not full CN this time)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-18
*avg of 12: 18.01*

Time List:
17.22, 17.65, 16.86, 17.30, 18.27, (15.64), 17.21, 18.00, 22.31, (24.69), 16.92, 18.35

After a very long weekend without cubing I decided to do this average before going to bed. As I was sure the result would be disastrous I just did my normal dual CN (white / yellow cross only) instead of full CN... and it looks like the lack of pressure and the short break might have had a beneficial effect. I started so well... until I felt the pressure of maybe even beating my PB Ao12... and did two terrible solves in a row. Pressure off and good solves came back


----------



## rightmanten (Aug 19, 2016)

Round 513
Cube: Aulong V2

AV 12:*19.48
*
20.23, 19.17, 19.84, 18.49, (23.93), 21.67, 21.09, 16.57, 19.48, 17.83, (14.57), 20.40

Pretty decent average considering that I took a few weeks off from cubing. Also the 14.57 was a lucky solve and should have been a personal best if I had not dropped the cube before finishing.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 19, 2016)

Round 513
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans

AO12: *19.07
*
16.98, (15.93), 21.21, 15.99, 21.01, 19.09, 19.33, 17.25, (22.50), 19.02, 20.18, 20.65

Times were all over the place, but I'm quite happy with this average. Had a potential PB AO5 at the beginning there, but I blew it...


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 19, 2016)

*Round 513 Results*

​
Great turnout this round! Lots of sub-20's and lots of close calls. 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 514
Potential Closing Time - Aug 26th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​*Note: I'll be out of town for a wedding, so this round might not close until Sunday, Aug 28th.

Scrambles for the 514th round:

L2 D R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U R2 U B2 L' U R2 U L2 U F' L F U2
D' R2 B2 D' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 L2 B' U L U F2 D' B' U' R L D
B2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 D2 L B' U' R2 D R L' F2 U L D'
D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 U L2 F2 R U L2 B D2 B F U B L2
D R2 U B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' F2 L B2 U2 R D L F' U' L2 B2 U2
D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 F2 D' F2 L' U' L' F R U' L D2 B2 D'
L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' R' U F R' U' F U L' B' D2
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 F2 U F R' D B L2 B D' L2 D' U2
F2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U L B U' R' U R L' U2 R2 B'
D2 B2 R2 D' B2 R2 D F2 U' L2 F2 R D' U R' B' U F' D L' F' U'
B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2 F2 U' R' D B F U L' F' L U2 R
B2 U F2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B2 F2 L D2 R D R2 U' F L' B' U2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 19, 2016)

#lastby2seconds


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 19, 2016)

GenTheThief said:


> #lastby2seconds


Haha sure, but the rest of us are using two hands  I would need to join a race to sub-60 thread for OH...


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 19, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Haha sure, but the rest of us are using two hands  I would need to join a race to sub-60 thread for OH...



But still, 3 seconds slower than my pb ao100 is pretty bad.
Especially considering that the OH "roof" is about 10 seconds, and 2H "roof" is about 7 seconds.
Someone who averages 23 2H would fluctuate more than someone who averages 23 OH, because relative to their respective "roofs" OH is much faster.
If that made sense.


----------



## joopsmarko (Aug 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-19
avg of 12: 19.67

Time List:
1. 17.98 U R U D L F' U' R' L' B' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D B2 U D2 L2 D 
2. 17.69 U' B2 D' R2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R' B' F U F2 L' B2 F' R F' 
3. 18.46 D2 L2 F D2 B R2 U2 F U2 F' L2 U F D L U' R B' R' U F 
4. 21.45 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 B' F2 R' D' R' B L' D R2 D2 U' F 
5. 21.61 R' U R2 L2 F' U B2 R U' B U2 R D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 D2 L 
6. 20.05 L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D R2 U' F' D2 U2 R' D2 U' L' F U2 F2 
7. 20.00 U F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U' L2 R' U' B U L' R2 F' R2 B' D 
8. (24.93) L B' U' R2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B U2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 
9. 23.30 U2 R U' R2 F2 L F D' B' U L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' B2 D' R2 
10. 17.95 L2 F2 L2 U F2 U F2 D' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 R F2 L B' D2 B2 U' F2 
11. (13.16) L U D2 R' B2 R' U R U' B' L2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 (My past two number 11 solves have been a 10.xx and 13.xx)
12. 18.18 U2 D2 F2 R' L' F' D L F' B' U2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 D2 F2 R2


----------



## Aysha (Aug 20, 2016)

Round: 514
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 19.05

Times:
1. 17.43
2. 17.34
3. 19.34+
4. 20.41
5. 18.93
6. 19.03
7. (20.93)
8. (16.43)
9. 18.24
10. 20.77
11. 18.39
12. 20.68


----------



## muchacho (Aug 20, 2016)

Round 514
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 20.67

19.93, (24.94), 17.93, 21.86, 19.60, 21.66, (16.29), 23.53, 19.69, 21.38, 21.16, 20.01


----------



## kbrune (Aug 22, 2016)

Round 514
Ave: 20.04

23.23, 18.83, 21.36, 19.37, 19.00, 18.49, 20.22, 20.70, 17.48, 14.30, 27.10

It wouldn't be a normal average if I didn't choke and ruin it! Lol The ol worst followed by best trick.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 23, 2016)

*Round 514* (Alumni)
Cube: YJ Sulong
Method: CFOP dual CN (only two non-white/yellow crosses)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-23
*avg of 12: 17.91*

Time List:
17.50[red], 19.12, 16.97[blue], (21.53), 17.84, 16.26, 17.00, 17.91, 18.15, 18.73, 19.62, (15.28[pll skip])

Nice average with my old YJ Sulong. Only two solves on other cross colors but good solves both of them. I was going to do just white and yellow again but in the 1st scramble I saw that red cross with 3 pieces already in and I couldn't resist. Almost the same with the 3rd on blue 

This cube is still so great, controllable and smooth. The only problem being the lack of reverse and a tendency to corner-twist.


----------



## 26doober (Aug 25, 2016)

Round 514
GuoGuan YueXiao
CFOP

Average: 19.86

Time List:
1. 23.25 
2. 16.54 
3. 20.16 
4. 18.99 
5. 17.15 
6. 18.92 
7. 24.58 
8. 19.19 
9. 21.69 
10. 21.81 
11. 17.81 
12. 19.58 

Finally a sub 20 average!


----------



## trackdork (Aug 25, 2016)

Round 514
CFOP CN

*Average of 12: 24.76*
1-12 - (17.92)[R] 18.18[W] 28.03[blue] 30.38[Y] (31.51)[R] 23.57[Y] 18.76[G] 25.79[O] 26.49[Y] 22.90[W] 23.22[W] 30.28[W]

I'm with you @mafergut, although After the first two solves I lost my focus. I spent the last two weeks just kind of playing with untimed random color solves. That has both helped and hurt my times in the short term... as I get more confidence and recognize f2l cases faster and turn more quickly the frequency of mis-inserted pairs has gone up as has the number of times I completely blow up an OLL or PLL alg. However, despite the relatively poor average this week I'm seeing definite improvement.


----------



## hagner (Aug 25, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-8-25
avg of 12: 23.10

Time List:
1. 21.43 
2. 25.32 
3. (DNF)
4. 20.53
5. 27.58 
6. 23.57 
7. 23.75
8. 23.49 
9. 20.02 
10. 22.37 
11. (17.64) 
12. 22.84 

a bit disappointed about dnf and 27.85  still somewhat decent.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 6, 2016)

When is the next round?


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 7, 2016)

Sorry folks. I just got back from vacation and didn't have any time for cubing or keeping up this thread while I was away. I'll close off this round and post the next later today.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 8, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Sorry folks. I just got back from vacation and didn't have any time for cubing or keeping up this thread while I was away. I'll close off this round and post the next later today.


Don't worry, the important thing here is that you had a good vacation. Scrambles can wait


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 8, 2016)

*Round 514 Results*
* *​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.



*Round 515*
*Potential Closing Time - Sept 12th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 515th round:

F2 U' B2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 L2 U' R' U L' F L' U' R2 U L' F2 U'
L2 D R2 D' B2 D F2 D B2 L2 D2 R F U' B' R' F2 D' L' D' F2
B2 U' R2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U B2 U F' L2 D' U' L2 F R' L' D2 F U2
D B2 R2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U L' D' U2 B' R2 D' R F L' D' U'
D R2 F2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 D2 U2 B' D2 L2 D' R L' B L' D2 B U'
L2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D' B' L' U F U2 L2 B' L2 F L D'
R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 U R2 L2 D2 U2 R' B' U2 B2 D' B' D L' D B U'
F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 B U2 F2 L U L' U' R2 D' B U2
B2 L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' R' F D B' F' R2 B' D2 R2
D2 B2 U B2 U' F2 D' U' L2 F2 L2 B' U F R' L2 D' B' D2 F R U'
B2 R2 D U2 R2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 U R' D F2 D R' D' B' D2 R2 L U'
U' R2 D L2 U' L2 B2 U' B2 F2 U F R B2 L' U' L B' L D R' U'
This one will be a short weekend round. I'll close it off on Monday and start a new round for Friday. 
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hagner (Sep 9, 2016)

1. 20.19 
2. 24.40 
3. 24.32 
4. 19.68 
5. (26.06) 
6. (16.37) 
7. 16.53 
8. 22.82 (dropped cube for a second at last turn and it became a two move that i didn't recognize immediately) approx. 3s
9. 23.69 
10. 22.18 
11. 20.59 
12. 19.27 

ao12. 21.37

had many lock ups but still my best in these races.


----------



## Aysha (Sep 9, 2016)

Round: 515
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Gans 356 Air

Average of 12: 19.32

Times:
1. (23.54)
2. (16.27)
3. 19.38
4. 18.63
5. 19.04
6. 19.42
7. 17.21
8. 19.90
9. 19.28
10. 22.22
11. 20.65
12. 17.47


----------



## Jason Green (Sep 9, 2016)

Haha, so I was out of town for a comp and it threw me off and I totally forgot I missed round 514. I was anxious for the next round and I already had it.  Oh well.


----------



## kbrune (Sep 9, 2016)

Round 515
Ave: 20.67

21.53, 22.70, 20.54, 21.23, 19.53, 17.96, 17.69, 19.99, 26.19, 21.33, 21.64, 20.23

I just wanna be sub 20! !! *jumps up and down stomping both feet repeatedly*


----------



## Tesla (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey guys, first time posting results on this thread.

I'm a CFOP solver, green only. I know all PLLs except for the N perms (can someone suggest some good algs for them pls). I know most of the 57 OLLs but not very well, I learnt a lot of them yesterday so my recognition and execution is poor (prone to messing up)

This average is okay for me, need to practise the new algs and then it should drop slightly (maybe sub 18)

Anyway, here are my times:

*ao12: 18.33*
Best time: 13.75
Best ao5: 16.65
Best mo3: 15.61

Times:

1. 17.20 - terrible v perm execution
2. 17.96
3. 17.99 - mistake in inspection lookahead
4. (28.22) - generally terrible, mistakes during new OLL learnt
5. 15.92
6. 18.97 - 2 look PLL (I don't know the N perms)
7. 16.87
8. 15.58 - 2 look OLL on an alg I knew :/
9. 17.51 - sloppy solve
10. (13.75) - nice solve
11. 19.11 - slow recognition of OLL I just learnt
12. 26.22 - messed up the OLL I just learnt


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 12, 2016)

Round 515
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356
AO12: *20.85*

23.13, 18.84, 22.97, 18.56, 22.37, 19.16, 19.85, (18.37), (23.67), 19.95, 21.01, 22.64

A few weeks off has left me a little rusty, but I'll get back into it


----------



## muchacho (Sep 12, 2016)

Round 515
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: 20.71

19.81, 21.98, 21.65, 22.70, (17.79), 19.34, 18.93, (27.71), 23.10, 21.21, 20.22, 18.16


----------



## mafergut (Sep 13, 2016)

*Round 515* (Alumni)
Cube: YJ Sulong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-13
*avg of 12: 17.77*

Time List:
19.12, 16.13, 19.71, (21.29), 18.10, 15.68, (15.56), 17.11, 16.89, 15.98, 19.96, 18.97

Another very nice average with my YJ Sulong. Why am I even buying new cubes at all? Well, I'm trying to find something that feels this nice but also does not corner twist and has a bit better reverse corner cutting. Also, for the time being, I have given up on full colour neutral.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 13, 2016)

*Round 515 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 516
Potential Closing Time - Sept 16th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 516th round:

D L2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B' R U B' F' R U2 R2 B2 D2
D F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L' B D2 F' L U' R' L B2 D U2
D2 B2 F2 U L2 D U2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L D' U2 F' R' F' U2 B D2 U2
D R2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' U' B D R' U' B' L2 B' U2
F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R B2 U F L' D' F R F D2
D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B' R' L B D' R2 D F' L2 F' U'
F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' F' R D' B' R' B L' D2 U'
R2 U R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' R F2 U2 F D2 U' B R2 D' L
B2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L' B F D F' U2 L B' D U
D2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U' L U F U2 B2 D L' B' U'
F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U F D' U B2 D2 R B' L'
R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 B' R' U2 F' L2 D' L' F' U2 L U
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 13, 2016)

Round: 516
Race to Sub: 20
Cube: Moyu Mini Weilong v2
Method: OH ZZ
Status: Participant
*Average: 21.84*

1. 20.17
2. 23.46
3. 23.58
4. 17.86
5. 23.32
6. 23.35
7. (14.05)
8. 21.36
9. (26.56)
10. 21.33
11. 22.80
12. 18.55

The 14.05
x2 B' R2 U L' F D' R D' // EOLine
z U R' U' R U z' // LF Block
U2 z U R U' R U R' U' z' // LB Block
R' U2 R U'R' U' R // RB Block
R U R' U R U' R' // RF Block
U R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 // COLL
U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // EPLL
58HTM = 4.12 TPS

Yay, two counting sub-20s!


----------



## Aysha (Sep 14, 2016)

Round: 516
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 19.07

Times:
1. 19.95
2. (15.44)
3. (22.74)
4. 22.54
5. 16.53
6. 18.58
7. 19.29
8. 20.29
9. 18.88
10. 18.31
11. 18.16
12. 18.18


----------



## mafergut (Sep 15, 2016)

*Round 516* (Alumni)
Cube: YJ Sulong
Method: CFOP dual CN (white/yellow)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-15
*avg of 12: 18.06*

Time List:
18.12, (15.97), 18.88, 16.35, 18.69, 17.14, 18.03, 18.98, 17.63, (20.45), 19.76, 16.93

Really, I don't need any new cubes, I just need to practice lookahead. Sulong for the win!


----------



## kbrune (Sep 15, 2016)

Round 516
Ave: 21.34

21.50, 17.26, 24.01, 23.39, 21.68, 20.16, 17.12, 21.52, 21.84, 24.70, 20.33, 21.72

Counting 24 and 23. Fun. Can someone link me to the "How to accept you'll never be sub 20" thread.


----------



## mafergut (Sep 15, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 516
> Ave: 21.34
> 
> 21.50, 17.26, 24.01, 23.39, 21.68, 20.16, 17.12, 21.52, 21.84, 24.70, 20.33, 21.72
> ...


You will get there, I'm sure!


----------



## hagner (Sep 16, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
avg of 12: 22.20

Time List:
1. 21.49 
2. 22.65 
3. 24.53 
4. 20.22 
5. 19.79 
6. 22.29 
7. (19.39) 
8. (34.29) 
9. 20.93 
10. 21.65 
11. 25.20 
12. 23.26 

I've been having some bad cubing days the last few. still i got a nice avg. I'm happy over this weeks result eventho it was almost a second worse than last week. i also broke my single pb and ao1000 this week so maybe thats why my times are going up a bit again.


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 16, 2016)

Round 516
Method-CFOP (Color Neutral)
Cube-Moyu Aolong V2
Average-22.33
Times:-
1. 25.86 
2. 19.92 
3. 21.70 
4. 23.00 
5. 22.32 
6. (18.13) 
7. (28.00) 
8. 19.23 
9. 20.70 
10. 23.44 
11. 25.99 
12. 21.12


----------



## muchacho (Sep 16, 2016)

*Round 516*
Method: Roux
Cube: Weilong v2

Average: *21.10
*
19.54, 19.64, 18.57, 21.37, 17.74, 15.89, 22.33, 24.73, 22.25, 23.73, 23.37, 22.46


----------



## Tesla (Sep 17, 2016)

Such inconsistent times ahaha, so much worse than last week. Been practising 3BLD though :/

*ao12: 19.59 *(σ=3.27)
best ao5: 16.83

1. 18.21
2. 16.97
3. 15.71
4. 24.40
5. 17.82
6. (14.05)
7. 19.06
8. 24.39
9. 23.48
10. 16.86
11. (25.75)
12. 18.96


----------



## Jason Green (Sep 17, 2016)

Round 516
Method CFOP
Cube Yuexiao

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-16
*avg of 12: 19.90*

Time List:
1. (23.49) D L2 U2 B2 D U2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B' R U B' F' R U2 R2 B2 D2 
2. 16.37 D F2 D B2 U' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L' B D2 F' L U' R' L B2 D U2 
3. 23.27 D2 B2 F2 U L2 D U2 F2 D F2 R2 F' L D' U2 F' R' F' U2 B D2 U2 
4. 18.11 D R2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 L' U' B D R' U' B' L2 B' U2 
5. 19.97 F2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' B' R B2 U F L' D' F R F D2 
6. 21.73 D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2 U R2 D2 B' R' L B D' R2 D F' L2 F' U' 
7. 18.87 F2 D2 B2 U R2 L2 D' R2 L2 D' F' R D' B' R' B L' D2 U' 
8. 22.20 R2 U R2 D F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' R F2 U2 F D2 U' B R2 D' L 
9. 18.96 B2 D R2 D R2 U2 B2 D' R2 F2 U' L' B F D F' U2 L B' D U 
10. 21.99 D2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R U' L U F U2 B2 D L' B' U' 
11. (15.67) F2 U' B2 F2 L2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U2 R U F D' U B2 D2 R B' L' 
12. 17.56 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 B' R' U2 F' L2 D' L' F' U2 L U


----------



## Jason Green (Sep 17, 2016)

Man I'm usually averaging sub 20 most of the time now, but I thought I blew this round. I kind of gave up and relaxed I think. 

Question, are you doing shorter rounds than 1 week, or is it just getting back on schedule after you were away? I almost missed that this was closing (again!).


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 17, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Man I'm usually averaging sub 20 most of the time now, but I thought I blew this round. I kind of gave up and relaxed I think.
> 
> Question, are you doing shorter rounds than 1 week, or is it just getting back on schedule after you were away? I almost missed that this was closing (again!).



No no, I just did a quick round to play catch up. I'm trying to get back to my weekly Friday schedule. I haven't had a chance to do my average yet for this round, I'll get that sometime over the weekend and close this one off. Summer is wrapping up here and the snow will be flying before I know it. I always seem to have a lot more time for cubing during the winter, when I don't even want to think about going outside :|


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 18, 2016)

Round 516
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356s V2
AO12: *19.86*

20.68, 18.64, 20.06, (15.25), 19.81, 17.58, 20.76, (25.60), 22.03, 20.66, 17.99, 20.34

Fell apart on a couple solves but pulled it together to squeeze out a sub-20 avg.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 18, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Round 516
> Ave: 21.34
> 
> 21.50, 17.26, 24.01, 23.39, 21.68, 20.16, 17.12, 21.52, 21.84, 24.70, 20.33, 21.72
> ...



I know how you feel man. I was on the edge of sub20 for so long. Even now I'm just barely there. I don't even feel comfortable saying I'm sub-20 yet because I really have to warm up and stay focused to get my sub-20 AO12. You're close buddy, real close. I'm sure you'll get there soon enough


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 19, 2016)

I hope I'm not too late! If I am, I'll be back next round lol
Round 516
Avg of 12 19.41
1. 18.26
2. 18.24
3. 20.62
4. 17.84
5. 22.57
6. 20.47
7. 20.76
8. 22.15
9. 19.33
10. 18.29
11. 17.47
12. 18.13


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 19, 2016)

*Round 516 Results*

​
Special congratulations to @Aysha for graduating this round! Remember you can keep participating with us as an alumni.​@Jason Green and @Tesla only need one more sub-20 round to graduate. No pressure 
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 517
Potential Closing Time - Sept 23rd, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 517th round:

U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 B D' B2 D' R B2 D F' R' D2 R2
B2 D B2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 L' B' F U B' D' R' D2 U' B D2
L2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R L' D B2 U B2 F D L U2
B2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 D L' B L2 D L U' L B F2 L'
F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B' R F D' F2 R' F2 U2 F' L
U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' L U2 B2 U' L' F D' L F' U
R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B' L D2 R' L2 U' F' R F U
R2 L2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' L B2 F' L' U R' B' R2 F' L2 D2
R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D B D2 U' B U2 L' D2 U' L' U
R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B U' L2 B' U2 F2 R F' R L'
D' U2 F2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' B' R2 D' L2 D' R' U2 R' B R D'
D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D L D F R2 F R2 L' D U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kbrune (Sep 19, 2016)

Round 517
Ave: 20.73

19.30, 20.69, 20.93, 19.75, 21.54, 15.43, 19.12, 21.89, 23.80, 21.00, 23.52, 19.60

Should have been sub 20 considering how many easy crosses there were.


----------



## hagner (Sep 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-20
avg of 12: 21.93

Time List:
1. 25.15
2. 23.50
3. 26.51
4. 16.48
5. (35.67)
6. 21.43
7. (16.00)
8. 21.60
9. 19.95
10. 16.77
11. 23.57
12. 24.33

very weird avg :confused: 3 16s found some nice xcrosses, and 6 23+ worst time 35.67 ****ed up something.
normaly im quite consistant but this was not and still it was a very good avg altho it was weird.


----------



## muchacho (Sep 21, 2016)

*Round 517*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Average: *20.45
*
16.94, (15.77), 26.50, 18.60, 23.90, 18.57, 18.93, (27.03), 21.47, 16.78, 21.32, 21.53

Maybe I'm faster less slow with this cube.


----------



## Tesla (Sep 22, 2016)

Yay

Some sloppy solves here and there, but generally consistent (decent std deviation)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.96
worst: 20.37

mean of 3
best: 16.94 (σ = 0.92)

avg of 5
best: 17.70 (σ = 0.61)

avg of 12
current: *18.62* (σ = 1.02)


Average: 18.62 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 18.55

Time List:
1. 18.59 
2. 20.08 
3. 18.03 
4. 17.70 
5. 18.25 
6. 19.62 
7. 17.05 
8. 17.78 
9. (15.96) 
10. 19.38 
11. 19.67 
12. (20.37)


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 23, 2016)

Round 517
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356 V2
AO12: *20.02
*
22.33, (24.65), 16.80, 18.20, 17.48, 22.08, 21.39, 23.52, 20.50, (14.19), 17.71, 20.17

.03 off... Devastating. I just straight up forgot some easy OLL's during this average. Just stared at the cube like a dummy for a couple seconds and ended up 2-looking it. Ugh... Some real easy crosses in there too, should have been a sub-20 average for sure. Oh well.


----------



## Jason Green (Sep 23, 2016)

Round 517
Method CFOP
Cube Yuexiao

Yes! Minimum choking on the first solve. The next two did not feel that great, and they were sub 20 so it helped my nerves some. Took me until 6 to feel comfortable though. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-22
avg of 12: 18.50

Time List:
1. (21.13) U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 B D' B2 D' R B2 D F' R' D2 R2 
2. 19.94 B2 D B2 D' F2 D' U' B2 U B2 F2 L' B' F U B' D' R' D2 U' B D2 
3. 19.96 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U F' R L' D B2 U B2 F D L U2 
4. 19.65 B2 F2 D2 U R2 D B2 D L' B L2 D L U' L B F2 L' 
5. 19.31 F2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' B' R F D' F2 R' F2 U2 F' L 
6. 18.01 U' R2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U F' L U2 B2 U' L' F D' L F' U 
7. 17.64 R2 B2 U' B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 F2 U B' L D2 R' L2 U' F' R F U 
8. 17.59 R2 L2 U R2 B2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U' L B2 F' L' U R' B' R2 F' L2 D2 
9. (16.01) R2 F2 D B2 U2 B2 U F2 U L2 D B D2 U' B U2 L' D2 U' L' U 
10. 17.09 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 B U' L2 B' U2 F2 R F' R L' 
11. 16.96 D' U2 F2 D U R2 F2 R2 F2 D' U' B' R2 D' L2 D' R' U2 R' B R D' 
12. 18.86 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 R' D L D F R2 F R2 L' D U'


----------



## rightmanten (Sep 23, 2016)

Round 517
Cube Moyu Aolong V2
CFOP

AV of 12: *19.37
*
17.09, 21.64, 18.32, 20.66, 21.30, (15.75), 18.26, (23.70), 18.55, 15.97, 19.81, 22.09

I finally "graduated" sub-20 after what seems like years. I still don't see myself as consistently sub-20 and I might be back for the next few weeks to make sure that I can consistently achieve a sub-20 average before moving on to attempt to be sub-15.


----------



## sam596 (Sep 23, 2016)

Round 517
CFOP
Valk 3

avg of 12: 19.43

Time List:
20.28, 21.83, (24.19), 16.39, 20.53, 20.06, 23.53, 17.09, 20.19, (15.18), 17.76, 16.61 

Technically late, hopefully I can be included.

Really weird average. Thank god for easy xcross on Solve 10


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 23, 2016)

*Round 517 Results*

​
Wow! Great round folks. We have 3 graduates this week. Special congratulations to @Jason Green, @Tesla, and @rightmanten for graduating this week. Remember, you're welcome to stick around and keep us company in this race, no matter how fast you get 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 518
Potential Closing Time - Sept 30th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 518th round:

F2 U' F2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L U R2 F' D2 R' U L' D2
U F2 D' R2 L2 U F2 R2 D L2 D L B D L D R' L2 B2 D2 F U
D2 R2 U R2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R U B L B R D' B L2 U L'
F2 D L2 U R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L' D' U2 B' U' B' R2 L' U2 R' D'
D B2 U B2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 U' R' U2 F' U B' R D2 F' D' B2 D'
U' L2 F2 U B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 L2 B R' L2 B2 R' U F2 D2 B2 R'
B2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 U' B2 F2 L' U' F L U' R2 L' D'
F2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U F2 R2 D R U F D B2 L' D2 B D F2 D' U'
R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 B2 D2 U2 B D' R2 L' D2 L' F D B2 R2
L2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F' R F2 U R' L F R2 D B' R'
R2 U F2 D2 B2 D' R2 B2 D' F2 U2 R B' U' L B2 U F' D R' D' U
L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U B U' B2 R U2 F' L' D R' L2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 23, 2016)

sam596 said:


> Round 517
> CFOP
> Valk 3
> 
> ...


Welcome to the race. What are your thoughts on that Valk 3? I have an itchy trigger finger ready to buy the new Gans 356 Air, and I'm considering adding the Valk 3 to my order.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Sep 23, 2016)

Round 518
CFOP
AoLong v1

*ao12: 17.15*

Times:
1. 17.36
2. 18.43
3. 17.56
4. 18.63
5. 15.16
6. 14.97
7. 19.63
8. 15.86
9. 14.80
10. 18.49
11. 17.30
12. 17.82

i havent participated these few weeks because of school and i cubed like 5-7 hours a day and i took a break from cubing but now im back


----------



## sam596 (Sep 23, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> Welcome to the race. What are your thoughts on that Valk 3? I have an itchy trigger finger ready to buy the new Gans 356 Air, and I'm considering adding the Valk 3 to my order.



Quite like it to be honest. It hasn't made too much of a difference to my times like I've seen many others do, so it's nothing special. I've only done about 200 solves on it so far, haven't decided whether it'll be my main yet though.


----------



## Abhay Singh Tomar (Sep 24, 2016)

Round 518
CFOP
AoLong v2

*ao12: 19.23*

Times:
1. 17.37
2. 17.89
3. 18.97 
4.18.70
5. 20.24(P.B ao5 18.53)
6. 22.01
7. 24.71
8. 19.90
9. 17.81
10. 21.33
11.12.39(P.B Single)
12. 17.98(P.B ao12 19.23)
YESS GUYS YOU CAN'T IMAGINE MY HAPPINESS!!:confused::confused:THIS AVERAGE WAS P.BLISCUOS


----------



## Sarah86 (Sep 26, 2016)

Round 518
CFOP
Yuexiao then switched to a Gans half way through haha

avg of 12: 18.77
Time List:
1. 16.12
2. 20.41
3. 20.37
4. 19.98
5. 20.32
6. (21.76)
7. 20.11
8. 18.10
9. 18.11
10. (15.69)
11. 16.57
12. 17.54


----------



## kbrune (Sep 26, 2016)

Round 518
Ave: 19.97

23.58, 20.73, 19.74, 17.39, 25.27, 18.49, 19.69, 21.11, 18.53, 19.23, 15.21, 21.18

Got one! Couple of ugly solves in there but that 15 saved my bacon.


----------



## hagner (Sep 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-9-27
avg of 12: 21.81

Time List:
1. 22.82 
2. 23.21 
3. 25.95 
4. 24.28
5. 19.03 
6. 26.18 
7. 18.83 
8. 22.57 
9. 16.49
10. 18.72 
11. (15.88) 
12. (29.58) 

first week with yuxin fire, it corner twists all the time so i have to be a bit careful when solving  but its better than my only other cube (rubiks).


----------



## trackdork (Sep 27, 2016)

Round 518
CFOP CN

Took a few weeks off to focus on other things but practicing when I can. Happy with this week's average, save for the several brain-freezes... the things I'm working on are improving.

*Average of 12: 24.08*
1-12 - 23.30 27.43 23.86 26.31 21.14 22.62 25.10 (17.51) 23.40 22.15 25.52 (27.48)


----------



## muchacho (Sep 28, 2016)

*Round 518*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Average: *21.99*

20.33, 24.29, 25.21, 23.49, (29.11), 18.35, 21.36, 17.80, 20.69, 23.44, (17.11), 24.96


----------



## MJ Ohearn (Sep 28, 2016)

Round 518

CFOP

Aolong V2

ao12: 23.52

Times:

1. 24.28

2. 24.60

3. 27.65

4. 22.55

5. 25.79

6. 19.94

7. 20.79

8. 22.51

9. 35.67+

10. 27.47

11. 18.62

12. 19.58

First time competing in these. Also that was so inconsistent I can't believe it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sam596 (Sep 29, 2016)

Round 518
CFOP
Valk 3

avg of 12: 20.83

Time List:
1. 23.81 
2. 23.26 
3. 22.23 
4. (23.90) 
5. 22.07 
6. 16.29 
7. (15.72) 
8. 20.78 
9. 18.39 
10. 16.73 
11. 21.87 
12. 22.77 

Urgh.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 30, 2016)

*Round 518 Results*

​
Closed this round off a bit early because I'm going camping for a few days and won't have any power/internet. See y'all next week! Happy cubing!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.
 



*Round 519
Potential Closing Time - Oct 7th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 519th round:

D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U F R' U' L' F U R U' F' D' U
L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B D2 U2 B2 L D B2 R D' U'
D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' D2 U' L' D' F U2 L2 U R'
F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F' D' B D' R F'
B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' D U2 F' R B L2 U' F' D' U'
F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D B R2 D' R' U R' F R
U R2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' B' U' R F2 U' B F'
D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' R2 U B' D' L D2 B L D2 U
D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L B L U R D R
R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U B2 D' L D B R2
D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L U2 B L2 U' L F R' D R2 D'
D R2 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F R' B R B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Aysha (Oct 2, 2016)

Round: 519 (Alumni)
Method: CFOP 
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 19.94

Times:
1. 19.49
2. (16.32)
3. 18.05
4. 19.20
5. 22.02
6. (23.29)
7. 19.95
8. 18.88
9. 18.15
10. 22.87+
11. 19.48
12. 21.31

Got a bit busy during the last two rounds, but I'm back again! Not my best average of 12 :/


----------



## Smiles (Oct 3, 2016)

Round: 519
Method: CFOP (OH)
Cube: Weilong GTS

Average of 12: 20.59
1. 22.01
2. 19.45
3. 24.21
4. (13.39)
5. 21.22
6. 18.68
7. 21.52
8. 16.93
9. (24.69)
10. 20.59
11. 19.12
12. 22.16

solve 4 was OLS -> LL skip
edit: i got a sub-20 average of 50 right after this fml


----------



## muchacho (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 519*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap

Average: *22.45
*
23.67, (19.22), 21.44, 22.99, 19.69, 24.18, 22.73, 20.52, 24.07, 21.33, 24.06, 24.04


----------



## mafergut (Oct 3, 2016)

*Round 519* (Alumni)
Cube: QiYi Valk3
Method: CFOP dual CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-3
*avg of 12: 18.14*

Time List:
17.53, (20.35), 15.61, 20.14, 19.41, 17.95, 18.53, 19.63, 16.98, (14.29), 17.56, 17.97

"Tentative" new main, Valk3. So nice to solve with but a bit too light to turn so, easy to misalign if one of my fingers decides to go all over the place. Anyway, probably the most enjoyable 3x3 I've ever used.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 3, 2016)

Round 519
Ave: 21.00

25.00, 27.74, 20.01, 23.27, 22.54, 19.23, 18.64, 18.52, 21.16, 16.43, 21.89, 19.71

I don't wanna talk about it


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 5, 2016)

Round 519 - Alumni
CFOP - Yuexiao

Started out nice and relaxed then had a few stinkers in there!

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-4
*avg of 12: 19.22*

Time List:
1. 17.25 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U F R' U' L' F U R U' F' D' U 
2. 18.16 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B D2 U2 B2 L D B2 R D' U' 
3. 20.55 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' D2 U' L' D' F U2 L2 U R' 
4. 17.29 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F' D' B D' R F' 
5. 16.88 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' D U2 F' R B L2 U' F' D' U' 
6. (22.79) F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D B R2 D' R' U R' F R 
7. 19.46 U R2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' B' U' R F2 U' B F' 
8. 22.68 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' R2 U B' D' L D2 B L D2 U 
9. 19.97 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L B L U R D R 
10. 18.33 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U B2 D' L D B R2 
11. 21.67 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L U2 B L2 U' L F R' D R2 D' 
12. (16.39) D R2 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F R' B R B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U


----------



## Sarah86 (Oct 6, 2016)

Method-CFOP
Cube-Yuexiao
avg of 12: 17.54

Time List:
1. 16.86
2. (14.77)
3. 20.84
4. 15.54
5. (22.45)
6. 17.19
7. 16.35
8. 17.65
9. 19.11
10. 17.61
11. 16.57
12. 17.60


----------



## hagner (Oct 6, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-6
avg of 12: 22.28

Time List:
1. (28.00+) 
2. 21.55 
3. (18.72) 
4. 22.51 
5. 21.20
6. 23.46 
7. 19.06 
8. 24.38 
9. 23.17 
10. 18.89 
11. 23.93 
12. 24.55


----------



## trackdork (Oct 7, 2016)

Round 519
CFOP full CN

*Average of 12: 22.69*

1. 22.35 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U F R' U' L' F U R U' F' D' U
2. 23.87 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B D2 U2 B2 L D B2 R D' U'
3. 25.25 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' D2 U' L' D' F U2 L2 U R'
4. 22.00 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F' D' B D' R F'
5. 18.00 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' D U2 F' R B L2 U' F' D' U'
6. 20.03 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D B R2 D' R' U R' F R
7. 30.92 U R2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' B' U' R F2 U' B F'
8. 21.25 D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' R2 U B' D' L D2 B L D2 U
9. 25.17 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L B L U R D R
10. 20.62 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U B2 D' L D B R2
11. 21.93 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L U2 B L2 U' L F R' D R2 D'
12. 24.42 D R2 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F R' B R B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U

Possibly the first sub-20 competition where I've felt really comfortable (with the exception of a couple what-was-i-thinking moments). Sometimes it feels like I'm not making progress at all, and then I realize it hasn't been that long since I was struggling to maintain sub-25 in order to graduate from the other thread. One of my favorite things about Prisma Puzzle Timer is the history graph to see where I started and when, although the current trend line is getting flat


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello, I just joined the speed solving wiki and i want to join this forum, but since I just joined i'm not 100% how lol, do I just post my average of 12 in the comments and do that untill im sub 20? If any of you could help that would be great, thanks


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 7, 2016)

DylanDawg924 said:


> Hello, I just joined the speed solving wiki and i want to join this forum, but since I just joined i'm not 100% how lol, do I just post my average of 12 in the comments and do that untill im sub 20? If any of you could help that would be great, thanks


Yeah just scroll up to where the scrambles for this round are posted to get the scrambles. Do your average and post the results. Usually include the round number, method you use, and cube if you want. Put the average in bold text. At least those were the rules for one of the races so it's how I do it everywhere.


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jason Green said:


> Yeah just scroll up to where the scrambles for this round are posted to get the scrambles. Do your average and post the results. Usually include the round number, method you use, and cube if you want. Put the average in bold text. At least those were the rules for one of the races so it's how I do it everywhere.


ok, thank you!


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 7, 2016)

Round: 519
Method- CFOP
Cube- Valk 3
*AVERAGE: 23.51
1. *26.53 D R2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 U F R' U' L' F U R U' F' D' U
*2. *23.83 L2 D F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' F2 R' B D2 U2 B2 L D B2 R D' U'
*3. *25.12 D F2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F' D2 U' L' D' F U2 L2 U R'
*4.* 20.33 F2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 R2 F' D' B D' R F'
*5. *22.33 B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 U' R' D U2 F' R B L2 U' F' D' U'
*6. *23.46 F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R D B R2 D' R' U R' F R
*7. *23.32 U R2 D B2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 U2 F' R2 L' B' U' R F2 U' B F'
*8. *(17.92) D L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 L' R2 U B' D' L D2 B L D2 U
*9. *(39.87) D2 F2 U B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B D2 U2 L B L U R D R
*10.* 27.03 R2 F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F B2 L2 U B2 D' L D B R2
*11.* 21.20 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U' L U2 B L2 U' L F R' D R2 D'
*12.* 21.88 D R2 L2 D U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F R' B R B2 U' B2 R2 D' L' U

Ill take it for my first week, messed up a F perm on solve 9, that could have been way better  but its my first week so I will take it


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 8, 2016)

I just got my first Sub 20 Ao5!!
One step closer


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 12, 2016)

Sorry folks, between the Thanksgiving holiday and work this week I just haven't had time to do my average and close this round off. I'll extend round 519 to this Friday, the 14th.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Oct 12, 2016)

Round 519
AoLong v1
CFOP

*Ao12: 16.93*
Times:
1.(12.84)
2. 16.84
3. 15.60
4. 17.27
5. 19.21
6. 16.34
7. 15.91
8. 14.11
9. 18.42
10. 17.44
11.(19.59)
12. 14.80

it was a surprisingly good average  the last solve was with the new valk 3


----------



## sam596 (Oct 12, 2016)

Round 519
DIY GTS M
CFOP

*Ao12: 17.93*
17.81,
16.96,
18.99,
18.69,
18.28,
(25.27,)
15.38,
16.78,
18.72,
17.85,
19.82,
(14.19,)
15.38.

Awesome! TBH, I consider myself sub 20 already (Ao1000 of 19.4x), I'm just doing this for fun


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 17, 2016)

*Round 519 Results*​
​
Special congratulations to @Felix Nyman and @Sarah86 for graduating this round! Remember, you can stick around and participate as alumni.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 520
Potential Closing Time - Oct 21st, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 520th round:

U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R' F' L B2 D' U' L D' L2
B2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 D L2 F' D' R F' U' L' D' F2 R2 F'
R2 D2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L' D2 U B' U L F2 D L F' L2
U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' U L' U2 B L2 D B U L' F L' U2
R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R B' F2 D2 R U R' U' F'
B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R F D' B L B' U B' F D2 R'
B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 U' B D2 R' D' F' R2 U L F2 D2 U'
F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B' U' L2 F2 L F' D2 U' R2 L' U
F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B L D2 U' R' F U F2 R U
R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B D U2 F' U R' D' L2 F2 L2 U2
U B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B R2 D F2 R2 L B L2 D2 U2
B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B D B2 D2 R' F' L' B' D F2 U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi guys, 

After taking a several month break from cubing, I have started again. I will be competing in this round. I'm still Sub-25 even after the break so that is good.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 17, 2016)

Round 520
Ave: 19.81

17.70, 18.99, 24.54, 15.27, 16.54, 21.50, 20.49, 17.70, 19.73, 26.10, 21.38, 19.50

Still got it despite a couple of disasters!
Stung lingerie for consistency though


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 18, 2016)

Round 520 - Alumni
CFOP - Yuexaio

Kind of thought I was blowing it.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-17
*avg of 12: 19.90*

Time List:
1. (23.42) U R2 U' L2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 U R' F' L B2 D' U' L D' L2 
2. 20.99 B2 U R2 D' R2 U F2 D R2 D L2 F' D' R F' U' L' D' F2 R2 F' 
3. 18.32 R2 D2 U F2 L2 D' L2 U L2 D' F2 L' D2 U B' U L F2 D L F' L2 
4. (18.03) U' R2 D F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D' U L' U2 B L2 D B U L' F L' U2 
5. 20.47 R2 D2 F2 R2 D L2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R B' F2 D2 R U R' U' F' 
6. 19.93 B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 D2 L2 U F2 U' R F D' B L B' U B' F D2 R' 
7. 18.39 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D L2 U' B D2 R' D' F' R2 U L F2 D2 U' 
8. 20.78 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 U' B' U' L2 F2 L F' D2 U' R2 L' U 
9. 21.39 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B L D2 U' R' F U F2 R U 
10. 20.30 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B D U2 F' U R' D' L2 F2 L2 U2 
11. 19.13 U B2 U R2 D' R2 F2 U' B2 D L2 B R2 D F2 R2 L B L2 D2 U2 
12. 19.34 B2 R2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 L2 D F2 R2 B D B2 D2 R' F' L' B' D F2 U2


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2016)

*Round 520*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *19.63* [1/3]

(24.67), 17.40, 21.84, 21.58, 18.31, 21.88, 18.34, (16.94), 17.73, 18.17, 20.65, 20.37


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 18, 2016)

I graduated this race about 18 months ago, but quit cubing not long after due to illness. Back again and raring to be sub 20!

Round 520
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V1

Average: 20.41

Times:
23.48, 17.10, 22.10, 20.04, 17.44, 23.69, 18.08, 22.57, 18.87, 22.39, 18.25, 20.90

2x17s, 3x18s, but also 2x23s and 3x22s. Some horrendous lockups and alg fails, but surprisingly close to 20 :-D



Jason Green said:


> Generated By csTimer...


Jason, how do you import scrambles into CStimer? Do you save them as a txt or something? Can't find any documentation anywhere!


----------



## mafergut (Oct 18, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> I graduated this race about 18 months ago, but quit cubing not long after due to illness. Back again and raring to be sub 20!
> 
> Round 520
> Method: CFOP
> ...


Nice average if you've been so long without practice. I also have problems with consistency or I'd be sub-17 already 
Regarding import into csTimer you can just copy the scrambles, go to the scramble type combo field on top of the scTimer interface and select "Input". Then you can just paste the scrambles and press ok.


----------



## Felix Nyman (Oct 18, 2016)

Round 520 - Alumni
CFOP
Valk 3

*Ao12: 17.49*

Times:
1. 17.55
2.(22.99) slooow G-perm 
3. 16.36
4. 16.80
5. 18.94
6. 17.19
7. 19.11
8.(15.45)
9. 18.01
10. 17.71
11. 16.98
12. 16.28

pretty good average


----------



## Jason Green (Oct 18, 2016)

@pipkiksass you can also just click on the average to pop-up all the times and average to copy and paste. I didn't figure that out for a while.


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 19, 2016)

Round-520
Method- CFOP
Cube- Valk 3
*Average: 22.43 *
1. 24.30
2. 21.81
3. (17.71)
4. (27.03)
5. 23.53
6. 20.94
7. 20.51
8. 25.71
9. 25.70
10. 18.39
11. 20.00
12 23.41

I guess I will take it, my goal was to get 3 sub 20 singles and of course my luck, I get 2 and a 20.00
it is whatever though, excited for next week though


----------



## hagner (Oct 19, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-19
avg of 12: 22.20

Time List:
1. 22.45 
2. 19.86 
3. 24.66 
4. 23.78 
5. 23.72 
6. (25.46) 
7. 24.28 
8. 19.47 
9. 21.89 
10. 19.44 
11. (19.19) 
12. 22.45 

bad


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 20, 2016)

koreancuber said:


> The purpose of this thread is to motivate cubers!
> This is going to be a race to sub-20 (there is also a sub-15 race here).
> 
> *Here are the rules*:
> ...



Is this over???? Is there going to be more?????


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 520
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 V1
AO12: *19.83*

(16.32), (22.22), 20.01, 22.10, 16.96, 17.94, 21.44, 18.78, 19.72, 20.18, 20.00, 21.14

Phew, thought I wasn't going to make it there... Results and next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 21, 2016)

*Round 520 Results*

​
Way to go @kbrune and @muchacho, 2 more! Welcome to the race @pipkiksass (bonus points for awesome user name and avatar  )

@KraftDamus. Yes, it's still going 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 521
Potential Closing Time - Oct 28th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 521st round:

U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U B2 U' F' D' R' D2 L2 U' B U2 L B2 D'
D L2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U B2 D F D2 U F' U' L U' L' B' D
U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' B' R' U L' U L F R' U2 L'
D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L D' F2 U2 B F L F2 L' F
L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' U2 B2 R D2 B' D B R L' U' L' U
U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R B' U2 R D U' L U2 F' D
U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D2 L B' D2 L B' R L D' U2
D U R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 F' R B' F' U L2 D2 L B2 D' U'
B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B' R' D' L B' U' R D R2 D2
R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L B D B2 D2 U R' B' U' L U2
B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' U B2 D2 F' L F D' U'
B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R L2 D2 B D R F' D2 B' U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 21, 2016)

Round 520
Method: CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi

*Ao12: 22.68*

1. 23.82
2. (27.61)
3. 20.56
4. 23.50
5. 21.63
6. 21.80
7. 21.99
8. 26.37
9. (20.40)
10. 20.74
11. 22.71
12. 23.63

Not bad at all after 6 months off and a few days practice.


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 21, 2016)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 520 Results*
> 
> View attachment 7066​
> Way to go @kbrune and @muchacho, 2 more! Welcome to the race @pipkiksass (bonus points for awesome user name and avatar  )
> ...



Earth2dan could you please add me to round 520 if it is not too hard. 

Sorry I didn't post earlier. I did my times earlier today but I didn't have a time to post it until now.

Thank you.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 23, 2016)

*Round 521* (Alumni)
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP Dual CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-23
*avg of 12: 19.11*

Time List:
18.89, (15.40), 18.66, 18.42, 17.72, 19.25, 20.68, 17.77, 24.10, 18.31, (28.26), 17.24

Average was going nice but I managed to fumble 2 solves during LL  And I can't even blame the cube this time.


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 23, 2016)

Im thinking about switching to a yuexiao but not to sure.. i think i will still do this average with the valk, but i might switch to the yuexiao for my comp on the 29th.. what do you guys thin?


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 23, 2016)

Round- 521
Cube- Valk 3
Method- CFOP
*AVERAGE- 19.37*
1. 17.99
2. 18.58
3. 19.98
4. 18.80
5. (22.93)
6. 18.87
7. 21.43
8. 19.95
9. 20.55
10. 16.50
11. (15.92)
12. 20.95

looks like I am staying with the valk lol! I am soooo happy with that, 2nd ever sub 20 Ao12 for me, and first on this forum! very excited, I just had a lot better look ahead, I started focusing on the F2L pairs that I was not putting in as opposed to watching the one I was even though I did not need to


----------



## muchacho (Oct 24, 2016)

*Round 521*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *19.30* [2/3]

17.41, 19.92, 20.31, 16.72, 22.09, (23.91), 17.54, 20.41, 19.30, 21.29, (16.45), 17.99

I'm far from being sub-20, I can't believe I was able to pull this off again this week.


----------



## hagner (Oct 24, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-24
avg of 12: 22.57

Time List:
1. 19.76 
2. (39.81) messed up gd perm
3. (16.08) 
4. 20.03 
5. 26.17 
6. 25.12 
7. 21.00 
8. 25.71 
9. 21.24 
10. 24.30 
11. 20.43 
12. 21.90 

when will i ever reach sub 20? feels like I'm almost getting worse and worse.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 24, 2016)

Round 521
Ave: 19.57

21.27, 19.10, 27.23, 17.53, 21.12, 20.84, 16.39, 18.85, 19.47, 20.06, 19.14, 18.30

Pretty happy I was able to finish strong. Didn't choke!. Didn't think I was gonna get it after those first 6


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 25, 2016)

Round 521
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
avg of 12: 19.62



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-25
avg of 12: 19.62

Time List:
1. (24.75) U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 D' U' R2 U B2 U' F' D' R' D2 L2 U' B U2 L B2 D'
2. 23.34 D L2 F2 D L2 D F2 R2 U B2 D F D2 U F' U' L U' L' B' D
3. (16.57) U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 D L2 D' B' R' U L' U L F R' U2 L'
4. 22.10 D B2 D R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L D' F2 U2 B F L F2 L' F
5. 17.28 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 L2 D' L2 D' B2 R B' U2 R D U' L U2 F' D
6. 18.09 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D2 L B' D2 L B' R L D' U2
7. 16.66 U L2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 U B' D2 L B' D2 L B' R L D' U2
8. 19.64 D U R2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 L2 U' R2 F' R B' F' U L2 D2 L B2 D' U'
9. 21.56 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U F2 L2 U' B' R' D' L B' U' R D R2 D2
10. 19.50 R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L B D B2 D2 U R' B' U' L U2
11. 17.32 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R' D2 L' U B2 D2 F' L F D' U'
12. 20.67 B2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R L2 D2 B D R F' D2 B' U2



Started badly, then picked up. First 5 solves were 20.91 A05, 3-7 were 17.35 - GOT to work on consistency. But only 5/12 sup-20 after a week back cubing isn't bad.

Thanks @earth2dan, what do the bonus points get me?! :-D I've been pipkiksass on every forum since IRC in the mid 90s!
And thanks to @mafergut and @Jason Green for the csTimer help - much easier this time.


----------



## KraftDamus (Oct 26, 2016)

Round 521
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2

avg of 12: 23.695

Time List:
1) 22.125
2) (19.156)
3) 21.050
4) 22.234
5) 21.810
6) 20.678
7) 24.396
8) 24.258
9) (28.032)
10) 27.526
11) 25.678
12) 27.191


----------



## CornerCutter (Oct 28, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 521
Method: CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi

*Ao12: 21.78
*
1. 21.49
2. (17.71)
3. 21.00
4. (24.22)
5. 21.79
6. 20.49
7. 21.02
8. 23.12
9. 22.97
10. 20.70
11. 23.85
12. 21.39

Better than last week.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 28, 2016)

Round 521
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356 (Original)
AO12: *18.50*

20.08, 18.20, (15.98), 17.73, 20.08, 17.36, 18.02, 20.61, 17.39, (21.87), 19.25, 16.28

Ooh sub 19 even! My global average is still 20.3 though. I can't comfortably say I'm sub 20 until I break that wall down.

@CornerCutter I'll add your time to round 520 in my spreadsheet. I'm closing round 521 right away, if you've done your average you should post it asap.
Edit: I see you posted it while I was composing this message 

@muchacho and @kbrune Nice!

@hagner hagn in there, you'll get it


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 28, 2016)

*Round 521 Results*

​
Solid round for everyone. @muchacho and @kbrune, just one more! You can do it! (but don't feel bad if you miss, I choked on round 3 a few times before I finally got it)



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 522
Potential Closing Time - Nov 4th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 522nd round:

R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' B F U F' L U2 R' F2 D'
D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B' L B U2 R' F U' F R U'
L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' U' L B' D L' U R' U'
L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R' B D R' D2 R' F2 R L2 U2
R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R D2 U' F' R B2 L' U F' R2 L2
F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U B' L U' F U' B2 D2 B'
U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R' L2 F D L2 F R2 L U' F2 D2
D' R2 D F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 L' D' F D F' R L' B
D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R' D U R F' D' R2 B' R2
B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' D2 B' D B' F L' F2 L B' U'
U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' R2 L B R L D2 B2 F' U'
R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B D2 B' U2 L' B' U' L'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 29, 2016)

Round 522
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Average: 19.75



Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.95
worst: 23.17

mean of 3
current: 19.75 (σ = 2.45)
best: 18.73 (σ = 1.69)

avg of 5
current: 20.92 (σ = 0.65)
best: 18.97 (σ = 1.37)

avg of 12
current: 19.75 (σ = 2.18)
best: 19.75 (σ = 2.18)

Average: 19.75 (σ = 2.18)
Mean: 19.80

Time List:
1. 18.79 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' B F U F' L U2 R' F2 D' 
2. 16.95 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B' L B U2 R' F U' F R U' 
3. 22.85 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' U' L B' D L' U R' U' 
4. 17.84 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R' B D R' D2 R' F2 R L2 U2 
5. 22.51 R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R D2 U' F' R B2 L' U F' R2 L2 
6. 18.56 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U B' L U' F U' B2 D2 B' 
7. 17.12 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R' L2 F D L2 F R2 L U' F2 D2 
8. 20.49 D' R2 D F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 L' D' F D F' R L' B 
9. 23.17 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R' D U R F' D' R2 B' R2 
10. 20.60 B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' D2 B' D B' F L' F2 L B' U' 
11. 21.67 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' R2 L B R L D2 B2 F' U' 
12. 16.98 R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B D2 B' U2 L' B' U' L'


----------



## muchacho (Oct 29, 2016)

*Round 522*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *20.42
*
21.33, 22.03, 21.88, 20.22, (16.77), (26.44), 19.54, 17.03, 18.01, 18.43, 22.69, 23.08

It was sub-20 until the last 2


----------



## hagner (Oct 29, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-29
avg of 12: 20.65

Time List:
1. 19.72
2. 16.72 
3. (36.73) (messed up f perm would have been approx. 18.xy)
4. (15.88) 
5. 18.74 
6. 21.26 
7. 26.29 
8. 21.02 
9. 18.06 
10. 25.25 
11. 18.80 
12. 20.64 

went extremely well!!!!!  finally kinda very close !! happy happy!!


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 30, 2016)

muchacho said:


> It was sub-20 until the last 2



I find it best to resist the urge to look at my session average until I've finished. That and turning off the time display on your timer really help to stop you stressing and worrying about how you're doing.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah, I shouldn't have looked, I usually don't, it started so bad that I lost hope but when I got those 4 good solves I wondered if I could still make it and checked it. I'll try not to look next time.


----------



## mafergut (Oct 30, 2016)

*Round 522* (Alumni)
Cube: Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless
Method: CFOP Dual CN

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-30
*avg of 12: 19.38*

Time List:
18.75, (21.33), 19.46, 17.31, 20.02, 19.58, 20.67, 20.68, 20.23, 17.51, 19.59, (15.70)

Quite bad average but sub-20 anyway so I should be happy that even when I am solving badly I can still get sub-20. But after the sub-18 I did 2 hours ago for the sub-15 race I can't help but feel a bit disappointed.


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Oct 30, 2016)

Round-522
Cube- Valk 3
*AVERAGE: 21.47*
1. 20.27
2. 20.38
3. 25.00
4. 20.62
5. 24.87
6. 22.36
7. 20.01
8. 19.07
9. (28.33)
10. (17.93)
11. 23.16
12. 18.94


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

Round 522
Ave: 19.44!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

18.99, 18.62, 19.03, 18.97, 24.16, 17.58, 23.20, 18.11, 18.55, 17.94, 21.20, 19.82

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooo ooooooo! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd like to thank my brain for being on its best behaviour today and not dropping the ball. I'd like to thank my nerves for holding it together and only messing up 2 solves. And most of all I'd like to thank everyone in this thread who have put up with my childish complaining on every failed attempt to sub 20! 

An easy set of crosses for me overall. But I've choked on these types of ao12 before. So I'm glad I was able to take advantage! 

Party at my place tonight! Drinks on me!
Woo ooooooo!


----------



## mafergut (Oct 31, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Ave: 19.44!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Party at my place tonight! Drinks on me!



Congrats Ken on graduating! I will drop by tonight and have a beer!


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 31, 2016)

@kbrune Awesome! Nice job man. I'd take you up on that drink if I wasn't 3000km away


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

@mafergut @earth2dan 

Flights are on me as well. Lol


----------



## Jason Green (Nov 1, 2016)

Round 522 - Alumni
CFOP - Yuexiao

I had a timer mess up on the sixth solve so just did it at the end. 

Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-31
avg of 12: 19.74

Time List:
1. 19.10 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' B F U F' L U2 R' F2 D' 
2. 20.35 D' R2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B2 R2 U' B' L B U2 R' F U' F R U' 
3. 18.92 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 L2 F L' U' L B' D L' U R' U' 
4. 16.09 L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 U L2 D F2 R' B D R' D2 R' F2 R L2 U2 
5. (23.28) R2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' R D2 U' F' R B2 L' U F' R2 L2 
6. 19.91 U B2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R' L2 F D L2 F R2 L U' F2 D2 
7. 21.00 D' R2 D F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D B2 L' D' F D F' R L' B 
8. 19.85 D' F2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 D2 L' F' R' D U R F' D' R2 B' R2 
9. 22.01 B2 U R2 D' R2 L2 U B2 F2 U' L' D2 B' D B' F L' F2 L B' U' 
10. 20.37 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 D' R2 L B R L D2 B2 F' U' 
11. (15.94) R2 B2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 B2 R' F2 L B D2 B' U2 L' B' U' L' 
12. 19.75 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 D' L2 B' U B' L U' F U' B2 D2 B'


----------



## Felix Nyman (Nov 2, 2016)

Round 522 - Alumni
CFOP
Valk 3

*Ao12: 17.53*
Times:
17.30
15.63 
17.30 
(19.96) messed up R-perm
18.80 
17.60 
17.54 
17.77 
(15.02) 
16.99 
19.34 
17.06

pretty good average except that 19


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 2, 2016)

Felix Nyman said:


> pretty good average except that 19


When I'm disappointed by 19s I'll be a happy bunny!


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 4, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 522
Cube: Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 21.60
*
1. 21.23
2. 22.96
3. 22.08
4. 22.73
5. 21.29
6. 20.47
7. 23.42
8. 20.17
9. (19.27)
10. 20.56
11. 21.08
12. (26.36)

Thought I was going to do better. I was getting lots of sub-20's this week.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 7, 2016)

*Round 522 Results*

​
Big congrats to @kbrune for graduating this round! And an honourable mention for @muchacho for such a close call. Just one more for @pipkiksass!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.



*Round 523
Potential Closing Time - Nov 11th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​Scrambles for the 523rd round:

R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B' R U' R2 B' U B' L F' R2
B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U F L2 B' L D' R' D F2 D2 L U'
F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D B R' B D F R F2 D B2 R'
F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R B F R F' R' L D' F' U
D' B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L B2 R' U F L2 B2 D L2 D2
D L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D F' D R D2 L B U2 R2 F L
U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R B2 U F' D B' F' D F' R'
D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B R B' R B2 U2 L' D' F R2
U R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 U' B F L B2 D2 B R U2
U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 L' B' D' U' L2 B2 R' U2
D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D B' L2 F R2 D' U'
U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B L D2 R' L D' F U' B' R' D'

Good luck to everyone!
​


----------



## Oatch (Nov 8, 2016)

*Round 523*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *22.48*

22.29, (25.85), 23.91, 21.81, 21.87, (19.15), 22.53, 19.67, 21.21, 22.94, 24.41, 24.14

Time to start the sub-20 journey. Could be here for a while.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

Round 523
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 (finally lubed and tensioned)
Average: *19.46 HOORAY!!!*

I got a NL 13.82 while warming up, and rolling Ao50 was on 19.29, so I would've been VERY disappointed not to graduate. I'll be hanging around for a while, beacause I'm nowhere near ready for the jump to race to sub-15!

For any CFOPpers who are struggling with this milestone, I'd recommend focussing on cross. Really. And take part in the CFOP Substep Comp (which I happen to run). 

I found (both times I've been on the cusp of sub-20) that I managed to get to just over 20 seconds by turning quickly, despite bad habits. When I looked at my solve splits, it turned out my F2L was OK (turning speed compensating for lack of lookahead), and my LL was good (despite mainly 2L OLL), but my cross was WAY behind where it should be. I shaved off over a second almost overnight by really practicing crosses, rather than starting a solve with a vague idea of where the cross edges would end up. 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.21
worst: 21.89

mean of 3
current: 19.70 (σ = 0.78)
best: 18.18 (σ = 2.59)

avg of 5
current: 19.93 (σ = 0.50)
best: 18.78 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 12
current: 19.46 (σ = 1.43)
best: 19.46 (σ = 1.43)

Average: 19.46 (σ = 1.43)
Mean: 19.39

Time List:
1. 21.16 R2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D' R2 D' L2 B' R U' R2 B' U B' L F' R2
2. 16.21 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U F L2 B' L D' R' D F2 D2 L U'
3. 21.11 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L2 D B R' B D F R F2 D B2 R'
4. 17.21 F2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 U2 R B F R F' R' L D' F' U
5. 19.51 D' B2 D' R2 L2 D2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' L B2 R' U F L2 B2 D L2 D2
6. 19.85 D L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D B2 R2 D F' D R D2 L B U2 R2 F L
7. 16.97 U' R2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' R B2 U F' D B' F' D F' R'
8. 19.61 D2 U L2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D' R2 B R B' R B2 U2 L' D' F R2
9. 21.89 U R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F2 U2 L' R2 U' B F L B2 D2 B R U2
10. 19.65 U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R' D' F2 L' B' D' U' L2 B2 R' U2
11. 18.95 D' B2 F2 U F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 L' U2 B2 L D B' L2 F R2 D' U'
12. 20.50 U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 U' B L D2 R' L D' F U' B' R' D'


----------



## kbrune (Nov 10, 2016)

Round 523 Alumni
Ave: 20.43

17.98, 22.32, 19.86, 18.24, 19.36, 23.72, 24.41, 18.90, 22.13, 17.07, 18.16, 23.61

B ahhh! ! Too many dumb mistakes. Mis-slotted a pair in 2 of the bad solves. And the last solve I forgot my cross solution as I was doing it. Lol 

I was hoping to have my first Alum result be a sub 20 to keep the streak going. Let's hope I'm not the only Alum to never get sub 20 result ever again lol


----------



## hagner (Nov 11, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-11
avg of 12: 23.20

Time List:
1. 28.88 
2. 24.59 
3. 20.80 
4. 23.37 
5. 23.24
6. 22.77
7. 20.35 
8. (DNF(21.15)) M slice
9. 25.35 
10. 21.64 
11. (17.26) 
12. 20.95 

((((((((( nope no luck this week bad bad bad!!!


----------



## muchacho (Nov 14, 2016)

*Round 523*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *19.82* [1/3]

(17.22), 22.80, 18.58, 18.45, 17.49, 19.09, 18.50, 24.45, 22.01, 17.96, 18.86, (26.21)

Speed is good, I need to work on screwing up less solves.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 14, 2016)

Round 523
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356
*AO12: 20.49
*
19.21, 19.20, 19.31, 21.13, 21.76, 19.56, (24.91), 19.45, 21.34, 23.12, (17.42), 20.68

Brutal... Didn't want to miss another round, but I just couldn't get it together this morning. Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 14, 2016)

*Round 523 Results*

​
Congratulations to @pipkiksass for graduating this round. That didn't take long . I might start taking part in that Substep Comp soon.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 524
Potential Closing Time - Nov 18th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 524th round:

U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' R2 U' B R' F' D U'
R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F D' L2 F' D B' D U L' U
L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 U B2 D L' F' R2 U' L2 U2
D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R D U2 F' U2 R' L2 F L' D U2
U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B' R B' U2 L2 D' L F2 U2
D B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 B' R' L B' U' R D2 F2
R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D' B2 R' U B' L' D' F2 L D2
U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B' R2 B2 L' U' L' D F' U2 L U
R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F R' B D' U' R2 F'
F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L B R2 F D L' B' R2 U R U
F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L' D2 U F R D' B2 D' B
D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U B R' B R' F' R' L' B

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 15, 2016)

Gonna try to stick with this again. I graduated from here once before, but need to start here again. Been a while since I've cubed, and I'm back to being at 20 secs.

*Round 524*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2
*AO12: 20.62
*
1. (17.92)
2. 19.70
3. 18.94
4. (26.30)
5. 20.76
6. 22.44
7. 22.06
8. 21.72
9. 23.98
10. 18.78
11. 19.23
12. 18.61

Terrible mid times.
Once I graduate from this sub-20 race, I'll learn full OLL.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 15, 2016)

Round 524 Alum
Ave: 19.07

17.63, 17.74, 23.48, 18.88, 19.81, 20.45, 17.49, 18.21, 20.75, 18.11, 21.60, 17.08

Not a PB but best ao12 I've posted on this thread! Only one disaster solve. Very good!!


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks @earth2dan, just looked (for my own curiosity), and I actually graduated from this race in September 2013, but then stopped cubing for a year or so due to illness. I'm faster (or at least more consistent) now than I was before quitting, but I'm still pleased with how quickly I've gone from being sup-21 to sub-20 (started cubing again on 6th October this year).
*
Round 524 (Alumnus)*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
Average: 19.00



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 16.75
worst: 23.88

mean of 3
current: 19.15 (σ = 2.76)
best: 17.74 (σ = 1.02)

avg of 5
current: 18.64 (σ = 1.06)
best: 18.56 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 12
current: 19.00 (σ = 1.54)
best: 19.00 (σ = 1.54)

Average: 19.00 (σ = 1.54)
Mean: 19.22

Time List:
1. 17.83 U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' R2 U' B R' F' D U' 
2. 20.45 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F D' L2 F' D B' D U L' U 
3. 23.88 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 U B2 D L' F' R2 U' L2 U2 
4. 17.68 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R D U2 F' U2 R' L2 F L' D U2 
5. 18.78 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B' R B' U2 L2 D' L F2 U2 
6. 16.75 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 B' R' L B' U' R D2 F2 
7. 19.46 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D' B2 R' U B' L' D' F2 L D2 
8. 19.71 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B' R2 B2 L' U' L' D F' U2 L U 
9. 18.61 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F R' B D' U' R2 F' 
10. 17.60 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L B R2 F D L' B' R2 U R U 
11. 22.33 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L' D2 U F R D' B2 D' B 
12. 17.50 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U B R' B R' F' R' L' B


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 17, 2016)

Round 524
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356 V2
AO12: *19.24*

17.64, 20.37, 18.69, 21.38, 20.10, 21.39, (16.94), 18.44, (21.51), 18.88, 17.90, 17.58

Ah, that's better


----------



## Oatch (Nov 17, 2016)

*Round 524*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *23.32*

23.15, 23.63, 20.04, 23.50, 22.30, (20.03), 22.50, 21.59, 25.41, 25.71, (25.94), 25.32

Fairly sub-par this week. Hopefully it'll pick up soon!


----------



## hagner (Nov 17, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-17
avg of 12: 20.39

Time List:
1. 14.86 
2. 18.24 
3. 27.15 white cross on yellow (facepalm)
4. 21.26 
5. 18.75 
6. 23.58 
7. (14.77+) 
8. 15.43 
9. 19.44 
10. (27.61)
11. 21.49+ 
12. 23.62 

got a yuexiao for birthday my times have gone down almost two seconds in less than a week
i was very confident that i would get sub 20 ao12 but i was unlucky, (27s wtf)
im abit disappointed an upset
better luck next week.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 18, 2016)

*Round 524*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *21.78
*
16.06, 21.49, 24.33, 20.57, 21.01, 21.25, 25.11, 16.72, 19.51, 24.05, 29.68, 23.82

I did some warmup solves and they were ok, I was not expecting this.


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 18, 2016)

*Round 524 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 525
Potential Closing Time - Nov 25th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 525th round:

U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' R2 U' B R' F' D U'
R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F D' L2 F' D B' D U L' U
L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 U B2 D L' F' R2 U' L2 U2
D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R D U2 F' U2 R' L2 F L' D U2
U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B' R B' U2 L2 D' L F2 U2
D B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 B' R' L B' U' R D2 F2
R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D' B2 R' U B' L' D' F2 L D2
U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B' R2 B2 L' U' L' D F' U2 L U
R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F R' B D' U' R2 F'
F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L B R2 F D L' B' R2 U R U
F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L' D2 U F R D' B2 D' B
D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U B R' B R' F' R' L' B

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 19, 2016)

Im an alumnus but I feel like returning

*Round 525

ao12: 18.50 s *(σ =1.79 s)

_Best single: 15.16 s 

Best ao5: 18.25 s (σ = 0.93)_


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 20, 2016)

*Round 525*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2
*AO12: 20.46
*
1. 20.28
2. 17.81
3. 18.89
4. 18.51
5. 23.06
6. 21.98
7. 20.04
8. (24.72)
9. 22.63
10. 20.48
11. (17.75)
12. 20.87


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 20, 2016)

Round: 525
Method: OH ZZ
Cube: Mini Weilong v2
Average: *21.47*

1. 19.85
2. (17.32)
3. 18.98
4. 21.13
5. 22.05
6. 22.24
7. 21.15
8. 25.29
9. 21.74
10. 21.06
11. (26.58)
12. 21.14

Started out really good. Evened out after the first three solves.
Also
A counting 25; not cool.
Sort of weird that there were no 20 flats. All 21/22s.
Nice to be back in the race.


----------



## Oatch (Nov 20, 2016)

*Round 525*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *21.75
*
19.03, 23.52, 18.97, 21.68, (15.85), 23.16, 16.74, 24.02, 24.93, 23.01, 22.35, (25.54)

A few good solves in there - started out fairly well but then went downhill towards the end. Really need to work on consistency!


----------



## hagner (Nov 22, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-22
avg of 12: 20.36

Time List:
1. 18.78 
2. 19.27 
3. 19.84 
4. 20.29 
5. (23.44) 
6. (15.46) 
7. 20.63
8. 20.61 
9. 18.29 
10. 22.31+
11. 20.27 
12. 23.20 

close...


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 23, 2016)

Round 525
Alumnus
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP
*Average: 19.69
*
OMFG, so crazily inconsistent! 7 sup 20 times, but remedied by 2x15s to drag it under 20 seconds. I really need to warm up a bit!!!!



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-23
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.30
worst: 21.87

mean of 3
current: 20.38 (σ = 1.14)
best: 17.31 (σ = 2.95)

avg of 5
current: 20.38 (σ = 1.14)
best: 18.49 (σ = 2.40)

avg of 12
current: 19.69 (σ = 1.82)
best: 19.69 (σ = 1.82)

Average: 19.69 (σ = 1.82)
Mean: 19.51

Time List:
1. 20.69 U B2 U B2 R2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 U2 B' R' U' B' R2 U' B R' F' D U' 
2. 17.66 R2 L2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 L2 U' F D' L2 F' D B' D U L' U 
3. 20.03 L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' L2 U B2 D L' F' R2 U' L2 U2 
4. 21.87 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 R D U2 F' U2 R' L2 F L' D U2 
5. 18.86 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B' R B' U2 L2 D' L F2 U2 
6. 15.30 D B2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U' B' L2 B' R' L B' U' R D2 F2 
7. 20.69 R2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' F' D' B2 R' U B' L' D' F2 L D2 
8. 15.92 U' F2 D B2 D2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 U B' R2 B2 L' U' L' D F' U2 L U 
9. 21.87 R2 U F2 U F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L D' F R' B D' U' R2 F' 
10. 19.26 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D L B R2 F D L' B' R2 U R U 
11. 20.33 F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 R2 D' U' F2 L' D2 U F R D' B2 D' B 
12. 21.53 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U B R' B R' F' R' L' B


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 23, 2016)

Round 525
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
AO12: *19.72*

19.03, (16.22), 20.90, 19.08, 21.45, 18.94, 20.12, 20.72, (23.39), 18.39, 19.70, 18.90

This cube is so fast! I'm struggling to keep it under control. I haven't made any adjustments to it yet, but I don't think I can get used to this speed. That 23.39 should have been a good sub20 solve, but I blew an OLL by overshooting and lost a few seconds fixing it.


----------



## kbrune (Nov 24, 2016)

Round 525
Alum
Ave: 19.85

17.22, 18.22, 20.52, 21.21, 19.72, 19.49, 20.71, 19.59, 21.91, 19.27, 22.99, 17.90

Down to the last solve! Surprised I got this.


----------



## mickael (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, what a long time I didn't come.

avg12 : 19.48
meanof12 : 20.38
best : 15.55
worst : 34.30
best avg5 : 17.48

18.09
17.41
21.22
17.61
19.29
(15.55)
28.78
15.80
17.35
22.80
16.40
(34.30)

28.xx and 34.xx were with the cross on orange, the one I dislike the most! ;=(

Have a good day everyone


----------



## muchacho (Nov 25, 2016)

*Round 525*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *19.62* [1/3]

(15.91), 17.71, 20.87, 21.80, 18.93, 17.42, 21.81, 17.77, 19.81, 22.21, 17.90, (DNF)


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 25, 2016)

*Round 525 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 526
Potential Closing Time - Dec 2nd, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 526th round:

D F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L B R U B L D L2 F D'
L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R B2 F2 U L2 B' R' B' F L D'
B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D R' B2 L2 D' B' U' R L' B L'
U F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F U' R' B' R' U B L B2 L
B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 F' L D' B' U' R L2 B' U'
D U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' U2 L B' F D U B R B U'
D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B' L U' R2 D R B L D2 R2
U F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 F L B2 U L2 F'
B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' U B' L B L F L2 F
D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B' R2 L' U2 B D' L D L
L2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 R U' F L2 D' U' L' B2 R2 F2
U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' R L' F U' F2 R L' U L D2 U

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Felix Nyman (Nov 27, 2016)

Round 526
Valk 3
CFOP

*Ao12: 17.28*

Times:
1. 18.63
2. 17.13
3. 16.78
4. 15.59
5. 17.75
6.(12.72)
7. 16.88
8.(19.36)
9. 17.45
10. 14.43
11. 19.18
12. 18.90

pretty alright and do you guys think im "good enough" for the sub 15 race?


----------



## hagner (Nov 27, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-27
avg of 12: 18.32

Time List:
1. 17.78 
2. 18.47 
3. (16.69) 
4. 17.38 
5. 17.72 
6. 18.51 
7. 19.16 
8. 17.38 
9. 17.98 
10. (20.55) 
11. 18.65 
12. 20.10 

did not expect that... CRAZY!!!


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 27, 2016)

Round: 526
Method: OH ZZ
Cube: Mini Weilong v2
Average: 22.64

1. 25.93
2. 23.54
3. 20.33
4. 23.15
5. (28.45) - Orange Front because Blue sucked
6. 21.39
7. 22.23
8. 26.48
9. 18.81
10. 22.59
11. (18.72)
12. 21.85

A 25 isn't exactly the most encouraging to start an average, nor is following it up with another counting 26.
Haha my only counting sub-20 is a palindrome.
I need to get better at index-finger-no-regrip-F-moves, cause I fumbled those several times at the end of EO and algs. I think that was the 26.
Could have been much faster without those mistakes...


----------



## Ricocotam (Nov 28, 2016)

Round 526
Method : CFOP
Cube : Aolong
Average : 22.886

1. 20.394 
2. 20.514
3. 27.246
4. 21.891
5. (29.190)
6. 19.854
7. 22.677
8. 21.033
9. 23.235
10. 23.426
11. (17.709)
12. 28.590


I just noticed qqtimer gives a 3 digits result, i'll use cstimer next time ^^


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 28, 2016)

Round 526 ALUMNUS
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless
Average: 19.56

An average that was LITTERED with mistakes. First 3 solves were HORRENDOUS, screwing up OLLs, messing up inserts, etc.. Then 9, 10, 11 were awful again, 5 F2L pairs, total OLL screwups... Then solve 12, which was 17.64, I somehow did the wrong OLL instead of the 6 move T OLL (yes, the most basic beginners one - F RUR'U' F'), so ended up doing (RUR'U') (R'FR'F'), U,
F' (r U R' U') r' F R. #LongestOLLever. Probably cost me at least 2 seconds.

Ao50 is consistently sub-19 now, but for some reason in comps...



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-28
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 17.02
worst: 22.41

mean of 3
current: 20.26 (σ = 2.35)
best: 17.51 (σ = 0.73)

avg of 5
current: 20.26 (σ = 2.35)
best: 17.52 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 12
current: 19.52 (σ = 1.98)
best: 19.52 (σ = 1.98)

Average: 19.52 (σ = 1.98)
Mean: 19.56

Time List:
1. 20.12 D F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D2 L B R U B L D L2 F D' 
2. 22.21 L2 D R2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R B2 F2 U L2 B' R' B' F L D' 
3. 20.75 B2 D B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D' R2 D R' B2 L2 D' B' U' R L' B L' 
4. 18.34 U F2 U F2 U L2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 F U' R' B' R' U B L B2 L 
5. 17.15 B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 F' L D' B' U' R L2 B' U' 
6. 17.02 D U L2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 F' U2 L B' F D U B R B U' 
7. 18.82 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D2 L2 D L2 B' L U' R2 D R B L D2 R2 
8. 17.05 U F2 D R2 B2 R2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L' B2 F L B2 U L2 F' 
9. 22.41 B2 R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 F2 R' U B' L B L F L2 F 
10. 22.19 D' L2 B2 D2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 U' F2 R B' R2 L' U2 B D' L D L 
11. 20.93 L2 U2 F2 D F2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 R U' F L2 D' U' L' B2 R2 F2 
12. 17.64 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' R L' F U' F2 R L' U L D2 U


----------



## Agguzi (Nov 28, 2016)

Round 526
Method : CFOP
Cube : hualong
Average : 24.572

28.138, 29.369, 22.306, 25.435, (31.888), 25.909, (19.105), 21.949, 21.392, 19.142, 21.828, 28.409

First 6 solves were the warmup and tried the best for last 6.


----------



## muchacho (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 526*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1 MC

Average: *19.06* [2/3]

19.56, 20.93, 17.77, (21.28), 17.36, 18.46, 18.68, (16.48), 19.17, 20.37, 18.37, 19.92


----------



## mafergut (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 525* (Alumni) - Late submission due to mistake with Round 526 scrambles.
Method: CFOP dual CN
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-29
*avg of 12: 19.00*

Time List:
(16.86), 17.72, 19.88[green], 18.99, 18.54, (23.79), 18.77, 19.79, 17.86, 18.59, 19.17, 20.62

Having difficulties to spam TPS at LL after two weeks without practicing 3x3 (just doing a few 5x5 solves which usually slow me down at 3x3 afterwards). Did one green cross too 

By the way, I just realized I did round 525 scrambles instead of 526 ones


----------



## Rlslngcloud (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 526*
Method : CFOP
Cube : Guanlong

Generated by csTimer on 29-11-2016
Avg of 12: 22.38

21.81, 20.64, 21.58, (28.45), 22.88, 20.65, 20.17, 25.75, (20.11), 24.17, 22.77, 23.32

This is my first online competition and holy cow I am horrible! Not even one sub 20 solve...


----------



## kbrune (Nov 29, 2016)

Round 526
Alum
Ave: 18.81

18.80, 17.41, 18.24, 23.56, 24.26, 18.20, 18.75, 15.26, 16.16, 19.12, 19.62, 18.23

Wow. What is happening? I've been struggling to get more then 50% sub 20 solves lately. I don't know why but I've been performing really well in this thread.

Perhaps my Canadian status has got me in favor with the boss of this thread. Are you purposely designing scrambles for my style out of pity? @earth2dan


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 29, 2016)

mafergut said:


> By the way, I just realized I did round 525 scrambles instead of 526 ones


No worries. If you still want to do the round 526 scrambles I can add this result to round 525 in my spreadsheet. Otherwise I'll just call it round 526 anyway.



kbrune said:


> Perhaps my Canadian status has got me in favor with the boss of this thread. Are you purposely designing scrambles for my style out of pity? @earth2dan


Haha. Canucks unite!


----------



## mafergut (Nov 29, 2016)

*Round 526* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP dual CN
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-29
*avg of 12: 19.75*

Time List:
(16.89), 16.97, 20.95, 20.70, (22.81), 18.40, 22.38, 17.73, 18.98, 20.90, 22.69, 17.73

Did it in a hurry without warmup and barely taking the necessary inspection time on each solve so, as a consequence, I panicked in several solves because of bad cross and terrible cross to f2l transition. I don't even know how I was able to pull off the sub-20 as half the solves are sup-20. Probably one of my worst Ao12s in a long time. @earth2dan thanks for being so flexible. I hope I can come up with better averages in following weeks. I'm editing my other post to change it to "Roud 525".


----------



## mickael (Dec 1, 2016)

*ROUND 526
Method : CFOP
Cube : Gans Air 356 (Purple things)*

Hullo,

avg12 : 18.82

19.63, 20.02, 18.75, (17.42), 18.21, (30.46), 19.10, 17.58, 17.45, 18.51, 18.50, 20.41

Red cross on the 30.46, worst, as always... 

See you next week guys!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 1, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 526
Method: CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi - soon to be a Valk 3 but I have to wait to Christmas to open it.

*Ao12: 21.44
*
1. 20.11
2. 24.95
3. 20.01
4. 20.61
5. 20.64
6. 20.98
7. 23.51
8. 24.45
9. 18.78
10. (18.57)
11. 23.66
12. 21.64

Good average......I have been busy the past few weeks, but I have been still practicing some.

I can't wait for my Valk 3!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 2, 2016)

*Round 525*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2
*AO12: 18.69
*
1. 17.44
2. (21.08)
3. (21.08)
4. 19.13
5. 19.72
6. (16.45)
7. 18.16
8. 18.18
9. 19.84
10. 16.58
11. 17.48
12. 19.28

Lol, the only 2 sup-20 times were exactly the same.


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 3, 2016)

*Round 525*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Hualong
*AO12: 25.133
Ao5: 20.842*

1. (35.310)
2. 32.428
3. 33.557
4. 22.197
5. 24.971
6. 20.118
7. 28.611
8. 24.634
9. 20.355
10. 17.537
11. 26.918
12. (15.243)

Started with worst and finished with PB, Inconsistent solves!!!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 4, 2016)

Round 526
Cube: Valk 3 Stickerless

Method: CFOP (white cross)
*AO12: 19.03*
20.54, 19.06, 21.33, 20.31, 17.49, 17.09, 17.24, 18.83, (22.13), 19.49, 18.89, (16.27)

Method: CFOP (yellow cross)
*AO12: 23.18*
21.60, (DNF(33.82)), 25.26, 21.18, 21.62, 24.66, 30.24, (18.62), 24.91, 18.62, 23.79, 19.86

Solid white cross average. First AO12 I've ever done on yellow cross, not as bad as I thought it would be. I don't have time to close off the round tonight (watching hockey  ) I'll try to get the next round up tomorrow.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 526*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *22.77*

19.83, 23.43, 21.96, 25.42, 21.85, 23.32, 23.65, 20.63, 22.96, (26.79), 24.62, (19.52)

Finally managed to find time to do this! I feel like my 3x3 speedsolving is a bit out of practice again.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 526 Results*

​
Nice! This was one of the best turnouts since I've been running this race 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 527
Potential Closing Time - Dec 9th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 527th round:

U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 R' F D B' D2 U B F
D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L D F2 D F2 D B U2 L2 D2
F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 U R U' B L' U2 F L2 B2 D' L D
U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U' L' D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D2 U2
R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R L B2 R F' D B' F' R' U'
R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D' F D' U' B D R F2 D U F2
F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' F' R' U R' B' D2 U' L F' D2
F2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 D U' B' U R D' B U' L' F R' B2 U2
D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U R2 F R F' D2 U B' U L2 F R' D
U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D U' L F' R' L' D' U' R F' U2 F' U2
F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' U R2 B' L2 F2 U R B2 L' D2
D' R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R' L' B' U2 L U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Dec 5, 2016)

*Round 527* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Full CN
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless

*avg of 12: 18.92*
(15.95[white]), 19.11[blue], 18.13[blue], (22.60[red]), 18.87[orange], 18.24[white], 17.07[orange], 20.06[red], 20.71[orange], 16.87[blue], 21.85[orange], 18.23[white]

Back to practising full color neutral and very nice average, with just 3 white/yellow crosses. Trying to always find a good cross in other colours before reverting to white / yellow.


----------



## Ludovicus (Dec 5, 2016)

Round: 527
Method: CFOP
Cube: Rubik's
(Yes, THE Rubik's, it's not even the "speed cube" version lol)
Average of the session: 24.26

Ao12(-Best&Worst): 23.60
1-12 - (38.36) 21.52 25.42 22.37 24.80 24.92 (16.72) 22.59 25.49 21.62 22.15 25.11

1. 38.36 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 R' F D B' D2 U B F
2. 21.52 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L D F2 D F2 D B U2 L2 D2
3. 25.42 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 U R U' B L' U2 F L2 B2 D' L D
4. 22.37 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U' L' D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D2 U2
5. 24.80 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R L B2 R F' D B' F' R' U'
6. 24.92 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D' F D' U' B D R F2 D U F2
7. 16.72 F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' F' R' U R' B' D2 U' L F' D2
8. 22.59 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 D U' B' U R D' B U' L' F R' B2 U2
9. 25.49 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U R2 F R F' D2 U B' U L2 F R' D
10. 21.62 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D U' L F' R' L' D' U' R F' U2 F' U2
11. 22.15 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' U R2 B' L2 F2 U R B2 L' D2
12. 25.11 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R' L' B' U2 L U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U

And gosh, i didn't expect neither the 38.36 nor the 16.72. I somehow messed up the OLL on the first scramble and i almost had to solve all the cube over again. And i screamed on that 16.72, that's my new PB @@. \o/
I hope i did everything according to the rules, i tried to read some of it on WCA website, and i knew a few rules from what i heard from other ppl.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 5, 2016)

Round 527
Ave: 18.44

18.88, 14.14, 23.54, 18.57, 17.40, 16.64, 20.14, 18.50, 18.21, 22.83, 16.16, 17.11

Ok this is very odd! I've been over achieving in this thread regularly now. I'm not unhappy about it! This is either a PB or close to it. 14.14 was an OLL skip. Would have been a nice 16 or high 15 so still happy with that solve! 

P.S. money is in the mail @earth2dan 
Keep the Canucks love comin!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 6, 2016)

*Round 527*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2
*AO12: 19.46*

1. 16.96
2. 17.99
3. 20.90
4. 23.30
5. 18.73
6. 18.84
7. 22.12
8. (24.15)
9. (16.95)
10. 19.29
11. 18.95
12. 17.52

Best and worst times are next to each other. Of course. Why not?


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 6, 2016)

Round 527
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless
Ao12: 18.56

*Learn full OLL people!* 3/4 sup-20 solves in this average were effectively 3-look OLL, because I know over half, so do an edge flip, then recog to see if it's a 2-edge case I know, then where I don't I have to edge flip again, then OCLL. Ugh. 3 loads of recog really hurt times!!!

No MASSIVE screw-ups this week. Managed to use a new OLL on an 18.29 solve, which was nice, with more practice that solve could be sub-17. With full OLL I'm pretty sure I could be around 16-17 consistently. 



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-6
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 15.96
worst: 21.81

mean of 3
current: 17.08 (σ = 1.17)
best: 17.08 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 5
current: 17.51 (σ = 0.69)
best: 17.51 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 12
current: 18.56 (σ = 1.66)
best: 18.56 (σ = 1.66)

Average: 18.56 (σ = 1.66)
Mean: 18.61

Time List:
1. 16.89 U2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' D2 R' F D B' D2 U B F 
2. 21.04 D R2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U B2 D L D F2 D F2 D B U2 L2 D2 
3. 17.40 F2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 D R2 U R U' B L' U2 F L2 B2 D' L D 
4. 17.18 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 D' U' L' D' B2 F2 D2 L2 D' F' D2 U2 
5. 19.69 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 U2 R L B2 R F' D B' F' R' U' 
6. 20.59 R2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 U L2 D' F D' U' B D R F2 D U F2 
7. 20.24  F2 D B2 D' R2 L2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' F' R' U R' B' D2 U' L F' D2 
8. 17.26 F2 U B2 D L2 U2 R2 D L2 D U' B' U R D' B U' L' F R' B2 U2 
9. 21.81 D B2 L2 B2 D' B2 U F2 R2 U R2 F R F' D2 U B' U L2 F R' D 
10. 15.96 U' F2 D' L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 D U' L F' R' L' D' U' R F' U2 F' U2 
11. 18.29 F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R' U R2 B' L2 F2 U R B2 L' D2 
12. 16.97 D' R2 U R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 R' L' B' U2 L U' F2 R2 B2 F2 U


----------



## muchacho (Dec 6, 2016)

*Round 526*
Method: Roux
Cube: Thunderclap v1

Average: *19.08* [3/3]

17.51, 18.80, 19.96, 20.34, 18.02, 19.11, 18.41, 16.37, (16.18), 19.49, (24.94), 22.78

Almost perfect solves, no mistakes until the last two solves. I started all with the blue/white block just to be safe.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 6, 2016)

muchacho said:


> *Round 526 *Average: *19.08* [3/3]
> Almost perfect solves, no mistakes until the last two solves. I started all with the blue/white block just to be safe.


Congratulations, David!!!


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 6, 2016)

Round 527

Method: CFOP
Cube: Hualong
Best: 17.316
Worst: 28.937
Ao12: 22.925


1. 21.571

2. 22.760

3. (28.937)

4. 24.638

5. 18.576

6. 22.239

7. (17.316)

8. 21.148

9. 28.814

10. 24.011

11. 20.327

12. 25.170


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 6, 2016)

Ao12: 22.925


----------



## mickael (Dec 7, 2016)

*ROUND 527
Method : CFOP
Cube : Gans Air 356 (Purple things)*

Salut,

avg12 : 19.17

22.53, (15.07), 22.30, 18.83, 17.93, 18.05, (26.35), 20.79, 17.26, 19.50, 17.14, 17.36


See you next round guys!


----------



## Rlslngcloud (Dec 7, 2016)

*Round 527*
Method : CFOP
Cube : Guanlong

Generated by csTimer on 7-12-2016
Avg of 12: 22.68

1. 21.63
2. 20.76
3. 24.07
4. 24.27
5. 21.68
6. 25.89
7. (26.50)
8. 21.15
9. 21.42
10. 22.73
11. 23.16
12. (18.06)

Not good.


----------



## trackdork (Dec 7, 2016)

Round 527 (I'm back, finally)
CFOP Full-CN

Even though I haven't gotten around to the competition in awhile, I've still been practicing making color-neutrality feel more normal and natural. I can't fight the natural disposition to "see" the yellow and white crosses easier, but I stopped fighting it, and instead going with whatever I see first. As a result, my initial inspection time has become more effective... this was by far my best start and probably my best overall comp average ever!

*Average of 12: 21.32*
1-12 - (17.98) 23.24 19.91 21.39 21.81 20.97 19.41 19.43 22.02 (31.14) 19.99 25.05


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 7, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 527
Cube: Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 19.66
*
1. 21.66
2. (22.44)
3. 18.68
4. 18.07
5. 18.81
6. 19.10
7. 17.94
8. 21.85
9. 19.16
10. 19.34
11. (17.22)
12. 21.91

Yay!! I've been doing great this week. Got lots of records and my PB solve yesterday(13.95)!


----------



## Felix Nyman (Dec 8, 2016)

Round 527 - Alumni
CFOP
Valk 3

*Ao12:*

Times
1. 12.09
2. 13.87
3. 14.27
4. 15.46
5. 18.16
6. 13.29
7. 11.95
8. 16.00
9. 14.37
10.(11.44) (t-shaped oll with and fast a perm)
11.(17.86)
12. 15.01

my best ao12 ever i had  good look ahead, fast pll execution and just a good average overall im really surprised because i got so many sub-15 solves


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2016)

Felix Nyman said:


> Round 527 - Alumni
> CFOP
> Valk 3
> 
> ...



Great job, but I think you forgot to post your Ao12.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 8, 2016)

*Round 527*
Gans 356
CFOP
Mo12: 23.88
*Ao12: 23.85*

1. (19.00)
2. (29.04)
3. 25.86
4. 23.57
5. 24.91
6. 27.65
7. 23.12
8. 23.58
9. 22.43
10. 22.23
11. 21.43
12. 23.78

Decided to move over to this thread since I graduated Race to Sub-25. Probably won't be able to hit sub-20 ao12 for at least a month though. Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with this ao12, hopefully next time is better


----------



## Oatch (Dec 9, 2016)

*Round 527*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *22.22
*
20.83, (18.51), 19.28, 21.55, (29.75), 20.68, 24.04, 21.93, 25.19, 24.92, 22.66, 21.13

Seemed to start off strong, but then progressively got worse. Too many 24's and the counting 25 really ruined this average.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 9, 2016)

Round 527

Method: CFOP (white cross)
Cube: Valk 3 Stickerless
*AO12: 18.65*
18.09, 18.86, 17.01, 20.29, 15.55, 20.44, (21.48), 18.38, 18.79, 19.11, (14.71), 19.98

There were definitely some easy white crosses in there, but I'll take it. I don't get a lot of sub 19 ao12's. Feels good. I got my Gans 356 Air today and did a handful of solves. It needs a lot of work if it's going to compete with the Valk 3. I'll try and do a Yellow cross average before I close the round tomorrow.

Method: CFOP (yellow cross)
Cube: Gans 356 (at the office, no Valk 3)
*AO12: 21.32*
22.14, (31.29), 20.59, 18.74, 21.02, 22.01, 19.75, 23.87, 20.87, 24.20, 19.23, (15.75)

Still wildly inconsistent, but much better than last week. The 4th, 7th and 12th solves were better on yellow cross than white. This tells me that if I can improve my consistency with yellow cross, I could go dual CN and improve my times overall by giving me a second option when white cross stinks, or when yellow is too good to pass up.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 9, 2016)

*Round 527 Results*

​
Another great turnout, with lots of great results! Special congratulations to @muchacho and @mickael for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 528
Potential Closing Time - Dec 19th, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​Scrambles for the 528th round:

L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F' R U B L' D2 B2 L
F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R B' R2 D2 B L F2 R2 D' L' U'
D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L F2 R U F' D' U' R2 F' D2 U'
B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' U R' D2 F2 U' R2 B R' F
L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R U' F2 D' L2 B R U F U'
U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B D2 L D' F2 D R2 D F R2 U'
F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' F' U2 F R2 F' L2 U L' U R'
D F2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F L B2 F2 R B U2 B' L' F U'
D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U' B U' R2 F2 R D U' B' F' U'
F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U R' F R2 U' B' L U' L2 D R2 D2
D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L B2 D' F2 L' U B' D L'
U' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' D R2 B' R2 U2 B' L' U' B2 U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 10, 2016)

Round 528
Method: CFOP
Cube: Hualong
Ao12: 22.466

(19.370), 22.837, 21.572, 21.652, 21.127, 21.636, 25.160, 25.535, (25.678), 20.844, 20.033, 24.147

First 6 solves were really good and consistent.


----------



## hagner (Dec 10, 2016)

*round 527 *sorry for being late but if its not too much to ask i would like this round to count for me since i did get sub 20.


Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 12: 18.86

Time List:
1. 15.49 
2. 21.09 
3. (24.25) 
4. 18.64 
5. 20.90 
6. 20.88 
7. 20.42 
8. 15.95 
9. 18.44 
10. 20.62 
11. (14.93) 
12. 16.08


----------



## hagner (Dec 10, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-10
avg of 12: 20.47

Time List:
1. 20.14
2. 23.35 
3. 21.08 
4. (14.51) 
5. (DNF(34.09)) pop
6. 23.38 
7. 16.47 
8. 21.59 
9. 23.11
10. 21.83 
11. 17.98 
12. 15.76 

no third one if you´d decide to count my previous one eventho it was late


----------



## mickael (Dec 11, 2016)

Graduated! Yeah!!! Thanks for the motivation guys! I'm going to race sub 15 now! Thanks again!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 11, 2016)

*Round 528*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong V2
*AO12: 20.07 
*
1. 18.03
2. 17.10
3. 20.31
4. (26.42)
5. 23.84
6. 22.54
7. 18.44
8. (16.88)
9. 18.10
10. 20.49
11. 21.18
12. 20.62

Stupid.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 11, 2016)

Round: 528
Cube: Mini MoYu Weilong
Method: OH ZZ
Average: 20.28

1. 18.39
2. 19.17
3. 20.25
4. 21.92
5. 18.48
6. (28.33) - F2L at 19 bleh
7. 22.12
8. 18.20
9. 25.03
10. 19.08
11. 20.12
12. (17.89)


Woah
6/12 sub-20
That's sick
Not sub-20 though
Not very bothered about that though

Sorry about not making last round, I kinda forgot when/if the round closed.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 12, 2016)

hagner said:


> *round 527 *sorry for being late but if its not too much to ask i would like this round to count for me since i did get sub 20.


No worries, I won't update the images in the closing post, but I'll update my spreadsheet to include your result for round 527.



mickael said:


> Graduated! Yeah!!! Thanks for the motivation guys! I'm going to race sub 15 now! Thanks again!


Congrats again, and good luck in the sub 15 thread!

@hagner and @ElectricDoodie So close! Don't worry, you'll get it. I did the exact same thing on my 3rd attempt several times before I graduated... and I'm still here


----------



## Oatch (Dec 13, 2016)

*Round 528*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *20.24*

17.69, 17.39, 19.58, 22.83, 22.81, 21.60, 20.66, (16.72), 17.30, 22.81, (24.96), 19.67

A solid average this week - 6 sub-20 times! So close now...


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 13, 2016)

Round 528
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless
Ao12: 17.68

Wow, not doing many timed solves at the mo, and this was a FLYING average.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-13
avg of 12: 17.68

Time List:
1. 18.38 L2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' R2 B' L' D2 F' R U B L' D2 B2 L 
2. 16.79 F2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U R B' R2 D2 B L F2 R2 D' L' U' 
3. 18.93 D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 D R2 F2 D L F2 R U F' D' U' R2 F' D2 U' 
4. (20.02) B2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D2 L2 U2 B' U R' D2 F2 U' R2 B R' F 
5. 17.16 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U R U' F2 D' L2 B R U F U' 
6. 17.35 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2 U' L2 U2 B D2 L D' F2 D R2 D F R2 U' 
7. 17.93 F2 D' R2 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U L2 D' F' U2 F R2 F' L2 U L' U R' 
8. 20.00 D F2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L2 U2 F L B2 F2 R B U2 B' L' F U' 
9. 15.98 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 D' U' B U' R2 F2 R D U' B' F' U' 
10. (15.24) F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U R' F R2 U' B' L U' L2 D R2 D2 
11. 15.84 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 B' L B2 D' F2 L' U B' D L' 
12. 18.35 U' B2 D F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L' D R2 B' R2 U2 B' L' U' B2 U2

Think I might finally be comfortable leaving this race. Only 2 sup-20's, and only by 0.02 seconds combined! Just noticed 3 15s back-to-back, wow! It's been a pleasure, everyone. Good luck to those who are struggling - put away the timer, it works wonders. And learn full OLL...


----------



## Felix Nyman (Dec 13, 2016)

Round 528
CFOP
Valk 3

*Ao12: 14.92*

Times

1. 14.13 
2. 13.88 
3. (16.93) 
4. 16.53 
5. (10.87) (dont have a clue on how i did that )
6. 13.82 
7. 11.89 
8. 15.49 
9. 16.73 
10. 15.77 
11. 14.11 
12. 16.85

i did not expect this to be sub 15 as well :O so am a bit surprised


----------



## Mitchell145 (Dec 14, 2016)

First time doing a weekly race, sorry if i've done anything wrong or was supposed to sign up to this. I usually average around 23 sec but I did a bit worse than normal during this average haha.
Round 528
CFOP
SS Fangyuan

Ao 12: 26.96

Times:
1. 27.13
2. 29.83
3. 26.80
4. 22.64
5. (32.40)
6. 23.99
7. 30.68
8. 25.71
9. 25.32
10. 28.54
11. (21.44)
12. 28.88


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey folks! Just a heads up that I might not be able to close this round off until Monday as I'll be on the road for the next several days.

Till then, Happy Cubing!


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 14, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 528
Method: CFOP
Cube: Zhanchi

*Ao12: 20.28
*
1. 19.46
2. 22.43
3. 21.03
4. 21.83
5. 19.11
6. 19.83
7. 22.09
8. 18.91
9. 18.56
10. (24.48)
11. 19.51
12. (16.27)

.3 seconds off, at least I ended well. 

The comp after next I have my Valk 3.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 14, 2016)

Round 528
Ave: 18.94

17.10, 20.06, 19.54, 20.61, 22.98, 16.54, 16.91, 19.33, 19.62, 16.31, 20.97, 18.75

Streak stays alive!


----------



## sarvagya (Dec 17, 2016)

I am joining. Hope that I will go sub 20 now.


----------



## mafergut (Dec 17, 2016)

*Round 528* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Full CN
Cube: Valk 3 stickerless

*avg of 12: 19.21*
17.68[white], 18.90[green], 20.43[orange], 19.75[white], 19.25[white], 21.75[orange], 17.42[white], (16.54[orange]), (22.76[green]), 19.40[orange], 18.29[white], 19.14[red]

A bit slow after mainly practising 4x4 and 5x5 during the whole week and not touching a 3x3 since last round. Had to do like 20 solves as warmup to get more or less in range. Happy that full CN seems to be sinking in but still not fully automatic as white and yellow.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 19, 2016)

*Round 528*
Cube: Gans 356

Method: CFOP (Yellow Cross)
AO12: *20.58*
16.48, 19.69, (16.32), 21.98, (26.48), 20.96, 19.45, 18.95, 25.64, 19.16, 22.04, 21.43

Method: CFOP (White Cross)
AO12: *19.69*
18.10, 21.81, (24.61), 21.53, 19.07, 18.47, 20.02, 19.98, 19.43, 18.20, 20.27, (17.57)

I'm really pleased with how much my Yellow Cross solves have improved recently (it helps that there were some great yellow cross scrambles in this average). Interesting how my best Yellow Cross solve was the same scramble as my worst White Cross solve (which was really bad). I still suffer a little cross colour confusion when I switch between White/Yellow, but I think I'm almost ready to combine them.

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 19, 2016)

Hello, everyone! I'm going to join in. I'm close to 20 seconds and am going to to go for it.

Round 528
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2
Ao12: 22.06
Times: 19.98, (18.72), 23.16, 23.26, 22.68, 20.58, 19.99, 22.97, 27.85, (42.47), 20.57, 19.49

Not a good average for me. Was hoping for sub-21 but flat out made mistakes, but that's ok. Thanks, all!


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 19, 2016)

*Round 528 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 529
Potential Closing Time - Dec 23rd, 2016 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 529th round:

D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 U' L2 D2 L' R2 F' R' F' U B2 D U F'
D2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D2 U R' U L' B2 R U R' L F U2
U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D U F2 D R2 U R F R' L2 F D B2 U
R2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U L2 D' U F D U B' U' L B' U R D'
U' L2 D L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 D2 B2 L D' B D2 B2 R' U L2 F' D2 U'
F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L' B' U2 F' R U' B2 L F2 D U'
R2 F2 D2 U R2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D B' D' R2 B' U2 B2 F L' D R'
B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R2 D2 B U L2 D2 B2 F' R' U' L B' U2
L2 B2 U' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 F R2 B L' B D2 F D U F D2
D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D' B L U2 L' B' L D' U2
L2 D' F2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D L2 B' F' U' R2 B D2 F' D L B2
B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 L2 F U' F D R2 F' R' B2 R2 D R

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2016)

Round: 529
Cube: Mini Moyu Weilong
Method: OH ZZ
*Average: 21.58*

1. (19.59)
2. 20.35
3. 24.26
4. 23.21
5. 20.59
6. 21.03
7. 21.56
8. 23.62
9. 20.45
10. 20.30
11. (24.43)
12. 20.43

Pretty consistent average.
I'm not unhappy with this, because there isn't anything particularly bad, 3 counting 22+s, but all else was 20-21.
I was expecting more sub-20s though.
Meh, whatever.

Also, it wrapped up a 21.13 ao100 with a 20.94 ao50, both PBs by quite a bit. Previous were 21.80 and 21.32.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Dec 20, 2016)

*Round 529*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
*AO12: 17.45
*
1. 17.32
2. 19.44
3. 14.57
4. 17.46
5. (11.63)
6. 19.87
7. 15.16
8. (22.32)
9. 17.21
10. 18.54
11. 15.89
12. 19.00

Can't tell if new cube is that good, or solves were easy. Solve #5 was definitely one of the easiest scrambles I've ever seen. Cross almost done, most pairs just matched up accidentally and a sweet OLL skip. The 11.63 was actually the exact same PB I've had NL. What a coincidence.
Of course, needed one sup-20 to ruin everything, lol.


----------



## hagner (Dec 20, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-12-20
avg of 12: 20.69

Time List:
1. 21.14 
2. (14.42) 
3. (49.41[gperm mess]) 
4. 24.12
5. 18.17
6. 20.90 
7. 28.74 
8. 17.66
9. 16.27 
10. 23.95 
11. 18.67 
12. 17.27 

good eventho it felt like ****


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 20, 2016)

CornerCutter
Round 529
Cube: Zhanchi
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 19.93[1/3]
*
1. (25.04)
2. 18.63
3. 21.78
4. 19.10
5. (16.50)
6. 19.98
7. 19.11
8. 21.21
9. 19.18
10. 21.53
11. 20.24
12. 18.51

I'll try to practice a lot this next week and I'll get my Valk 3!


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 22, 2016)

Round: 259
Cube: Gans 356
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 21.907

20.850, 22.689,18.749, (17.512), 22.054, 22.721, 19.054, (26.559), 23.960, 23.772, 20.119, 25.101

Using my new Gans 356 Air, color recognition is an issue as I shifted from Hualong!!! Need more practice to be consistent...


----------



## sarvagya (Dec 24, 2016)

Round 529
Cube: QiYi MoFangGe 3x3
Method:CFOP
Ao12: 27.36

1. 28.65
2. 27.18
3. 25.87
4. 23.65
5. (18.61) ( Easy scramble )
6. 30.84 ( cube stucked in between)
7. 25.17
8. 33.42
9. 25.78 (+2 penalty)
10. 27.47
11. ( 33.95)
12. 25.60

Timer used: Twisty Timer app on Android 
Solve no. 5 was easiest.


----------



## Oatch (Dec 25, 2016)

*Round 529*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *21.69*

21.28, (15.05), 20.90, (26.76), 20.78, 24.02, 22.16, 20.41, 20.69, 21.86, 23.22, 21.51

Haven't been practicing 3x3 as much this past week, so that's probably the reason why my times aren't improving much.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 27, 2016)

*Round 529*
Cube: Valk 3 Stickerless

Method: CFOP (Yellow Cross)
AO12: *21.05*
20.81, 22.84, 22.65, 23.39, 23.09, (28.61), 21.26, 20.88, 21.01, 21.27, 24.04, (17.57) 

Method: CFOP (White Cross)
AO12: *19.45*
17.68, 19.59, 20.36, 18.28, 20.69, (23.86), 18.39, (15.52), 21.54, 20.83, 19.36, 17.80

Been so busy I haven't had any time to practice. Powered out this average just to get it in. Don't think I can close the round tonight, but I'll try to get that done tomorrow.

Hope everyone has been enjoying the holidays


----------



## bgcatfan (Dec 27, 2016)

Since you haven't closed it I will jump in...

Cube: Aolong V2

Method: CFOP
23.67, 21.08, 20.74, 20.57, 18.17, (25.28), 20.33, 18.00, 17.24, 16.43, 23.32, (15.73) = *19.96
*
Woohoo! I thought I had no chance after such a slow start but I got better as I went. I don't expect to do this three times in a row, but it's nice to get one sub-20 average in there. =)


----------



## João Santos (Dec 28, 2016)

*ROUND 529*

Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Method: CFOP (2LOLL)
22.09, (19.36), 23.48, 22.97, 20.96, (26.28+), 26.17, 24.87, 24.50, 19.93, 20.78, 19.87 = *22.57*

2 weeks after sub 25, I'm almost sub 22.5, that`s good.


----------



## earth2dan (Dec 28, 2016)

*Round 529 Results

 *​
Glad to see lots of people participating even during these busy holidays. One more week of holiday craziness and my schedule can get back to normal... ish 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 530
Potential Closing Time - Jan 6th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Last round of 2016!

Scrambles for the 530th round:

R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 F2 D' U' L2 B' U L2 F' R' B' U F' R' B2 U2
U2 L2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F L F2 D2 B2 U2 B L2 B D
R2 F2 D U' L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 U F D' R' D' L D B U' F2 R' U
D2 L2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 D' U2 B D2 R' D2 F D R2 U L2 U' L U'
U' F2 D2 U' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D U' F L2 U L2 D2 U2 B D R' B'
R2 D' U2 R2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F U B' U' R' L D' R' U' B' U'
D U B2 U' L2 D' B2 D B2 U' B2 R D R' D F' U' R' L D'
U2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 D' R B' D2 B' F' U2 R' U L' D
D' U' L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' R2 D' F2 R' B' L2 F' R' L2 B D2 B U'
D F2 U' B2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U2 F R2 U F L' B2 F2 R2 D2
R2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D L2 F' U R' B' R2 F U2 F' D R U'
U' R2 U' R2 D2 F2 D B2 U2 R2 U' R' D2 F D2 B F U' R2 L' D' U

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## João Santos (Dec 28, 2016)

*ROUND 530*

Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao

Method: CFOP (2LOLL)

23.81, 20.07, 20.90, 22.68, (19.55), 22.93, 21.91, (25.24), 19.80, 22.32, 21.56, 24.72 = *22.07*

I Think Sub 22 Is coming soon...


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 1, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 530
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 20.10
*
1. 18.07
2. 19.86
3. 22.34
4. 17.89
5. 18.21
6. 20.25
7. 22.92
8. 20.00
9. 21.26
10. (17.80)
11. (23.18)
12. 20.18

Hey Earth2Dan could you change my cube to the Valk 3. I love it!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 1, 2017)

*Round 530*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
*AO12: 18.31
*
1. 17.73
2. 20.17
3. 17.16
4. (24.74)
5. 18.57
6. (14.88)
7. 17.97
8. 19.14
9. 19.06
10. 17.58
11. 19.22
12. 16.49

January 31st, 2016 Closing Time, lol.


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 1, 2017)

Round 530
Method: CFOP (CN)
Gans Air
Ao12: 21.222

23.956, 21.557, (15.616), 19.805, 23.086, 22.213, 16.482, 20.069, 20.204, (26.045), 19.796, 25.836

Inching towards sub 20....probably by next week. Wishing everyone a happy new year!!!!


----------



## bgcatfan (Jan 2, 2017)

Round 530
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2
Ao12: 20.64
Times:23.66, 18.56, 21.97, (17.52), 20.17, 18.53, 19.93, 20.41, 21.99, 20.46, (33.44), 20.64

Since the round is still open I'll throw this in. I was borderline and then I got nervous and then had a big mistake on the next to last solve that threw it away. That's ok, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Oatch (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round 530*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: *21.84*

(25.63), 22.25, (18.04), 21.16, 22.10, 22.31, 19.64, 20.15, 24.36, 21.80, 21.68, 22.91

Fairly mediocre for my first average of the new year. Still a bit more to go before I hit sub-20 averages!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 3, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hey Earth2Dan could you change my cube to the Valk 3. I love it!



Can do. It's awesome isn't it! I need to order a 2nd one so I have a Valk3 at home and at the office, but I'm holding out to maybe order one of cubicle's Valk3 M's. I often do my weekly average at the office and I've been using my Gans 356 lately. Still a great cube, but it's not the Valk3.



ElectricDoodie said:


> January 31st, 2016 Closing Time, lol.



Haha, fixed


----------



## hagner (Jan 3, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-3
avg of 12: 21.88

Time List:
1. (17.09) 
2. 18.70 
3. 29.29
4. 21.06 
5. 19.19 
6. 23.85 
7. 18.82 
8. 19.81 
9. (36.90) 
10. 27.72 
11. 21.42 
12. 18.95 

havent been cubing during the holidays... 
i think i forgot how to do ga perm a bit 29 and 36 was that... hopefully it returns to my muscle memory soon
not good this week


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 3, 2017)

*Round 530*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12: *26.73*

19.91 Yellow,
30.45 Orange,
24.00 Yellow,
(17.27) White,
(40.34) Blue,
30.30 Blue,
21.03 Yellow,
36.20 Red,
28.37 Red,
38.54 Green,
18.55 White,
19.98 Yellow

My 3x3 goals for 2017 are to learn full OLL and get to sub 20 Colour Neutral. I want to ditch my white cross dependency so I can take advantage of those scrambles with nice crosses on other colours.

My cross building is definitely slower on non white/yellow faces, but my F2L is absolutely awful. Several times I had to remove and re-insert pairs because I built them incorrectly. Last layer will be the easiest adjustment as my recognition is only marginally slower on other colours.

I think I'll be here for a while yet


----------



## Felix Nyman (Jan 3, 2017)

Round 530
CFOP
Valk 3
Ao12: 14.73

Times:
1. 15.02 
2. 15.95 
3. 15.99
4. 15.29
5. 13.29 
6. 12.82 
7. 14.01 
8. 15.53 
9. 15.65 
10. (12.13)
11. 13.78
12. (16.01) 


i think i will do the same as you earth2dan and try to get sub 20 full color neutral


----------



## mafergut (Jan 4, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 530*
> Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
> Cube: Gans 356
> AO12: *26.73*
> ...



As you know I've been fighting with Full CN for some months already and the most difficult part is, by far, F2L. I still make mistakes and recognize cases wrong, most likely assuming that the white or yellow sticker in the corner was the cross color sticker or things like that, also inserting in wrong slots much more frequently than on white/yellow. But, you'll see, your times will drop very fast with some practice... to a point. At least in my case, the hard part is to shave off those last 1-2 seconds so that you are equally fast on any color. I am still faster on any scramble with white or yellow unless there is a very nice cross on other color, like 3/4 done or half done, etc. and even in that case I still need to not spoil the solve during F2L. LL, as you say, is quite easy to adapt to and get similar recog times.

It motivates me a lot that you have also decided to push for full CN and chosen the same goal as I did for this new cubing year. Let's go for it.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 4, 2017)

Felix Nyman said:


> i think i will do the same as you earth2dan and try to get sub 20 full color neutral





mafergut said:


> It motivates me a lot that you have also decided to push for full CN and chosen the same goal as I did for this new cubing year. Let's go for it.



Alright. Lets do it!

I found this thread on becoming colour neutral. It's mostly common sense I guess, and is more or less the approach I was planning on taking anyway. But it's worth a read/watch. There's also a good discussion on the value of switching to colour neutral if you're a fixed cross solver, and whether or not it's worth it. I think it's worth it. I might never get much faster, but I could be more versatile. Sometimes I'll look at a scramble with a really ugly white cross and see a 3/4 done green cross and it burns me that I can't take advantage of that.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 530 Results*

​
And back to last place for Dan  I expect I'll be there for a while with this colour neutral adventure I've started. Lots of Valk 3's showing up in the list, and that's no surprise. Mine would be too but I only have my Gans 356 at the office and I do most of my race averages from here. Really need to order a second Valk 3 soon.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 531
Potential Closing Time - Jan 13th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 531st round:

F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 U' R' L' F' L' D R2 F' R L' D'
U' R2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D R' F' L F2 D B F' D B2 R2 D'
D' R2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' F R' U F R' D' R2 B R D U'
U' R2 D' R2 D L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 B R' F' D U' F L F D2 F U'
U L2 U2 R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U R' L' B U2 B2 R' B U2 F U'
R2 L2 U R2 B2 U B2 F2 D B2 U F B2 L B R2 B2 F' R' D' R' L'
U' B2 D2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2 U' B' D' L' B D2 B F R U2 L U'
D2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U' B F U2 F U2 R F' L U' B' U2
F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' F R' U' F2 R' L2 U' B' D' L2 U'
B2 U R2 B2 D U2 F2 D L2 B2 R2 B U2 L' F2 L D2 U2 R D F' L2
B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' L' U2 B' F' U' F' U2 B' R B2 U2
U2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 U2 B2 D' B' U L' D2 R' B F' U R' L' U2

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## hagner (Jan 6, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-6
avg of 12: 19.52

Time List:
1. 20.09 
2. 19.16 
3. (13.75) 
4. 15.36 
5. (31.48[pop]) 
6. 18.92 
7. 20.32 
8. 20.12 
9. 20.16+
10. 16.78 
11. 25.65 
12. 18.57 

nice but weird
pop and +2 and still sub 20
i also broke my ao50 and ao100 a few minutes before and it continues to get lower...
had an ao12 at 17.9x also a few minutes ago...


----------



## João Santos (Jan 6, 2017)

*Round 530*
João Santos
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Average: 20.79

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-6
avg of 12: 20.79

23.27, 24.11, 20.39, 18.30, 21.43, 19.45, 20.30, (16.14), 25.59, 18.71, 20.92, 20.94


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 7, 2017)

Round 531
CFOP CN
Gans Air

Ao12: 20.638

22.142(o), 19.260(w), (24.337)(g), 17.887(r), 20.719(w), (15.344)(w), 23.766(g), 19.773(b), 24.274(g), 23.973(r), 15.780(r), 20.412(g)

Getting closer to sub20!!!



Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 7, 2017)

*Round 531*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
*AO12: 19.42
*
1. 21.12
2. 20.72
3. 17.16
4. 16.66
5. 18.31
6. 13.52
7. 22.92
8. 18.89
9. 17.13
10. 23.90
11. 19.69
12. 21.59

Wish it was lower, but at least I graduated!
Time to go learn full OLL, and try to get sub-15.
Thanks!


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jan 9, 2017)

*Round 531*
Cubicle Thunderclap
CFOP
Mo12: 22.90
*Ao12: 22.77*

1. 23.91
2. 20.06
3. 21.67
4. 23.41
5. 23.12
6. 22.92
7. (27.16)
8. (20.01)
9. 26.56
10. 22.54
11. 23.34
12. 20.13

Not even a single sub-20 single here, not too upset about this ao12 though. Hopefully next time sub-22


----------



## bgcatfan (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow, just slipped barely under this time! And also a PLL skip for a 13.84! not my PB but close. =)

*Round 531*
Aolong V2
CFOP
*Ao12: 19.97
*
1. 21.07
2. 19.21
3. (22.05)
4. 19.74
5. 21.44
6. 18.84
7. 20.88
8. 19.19
9. 20.41
10. 18.67
11. (13.84)
12. 20.24


----------



## sarvagya (Jan 10, 2017)

Round 531
QiYi MoFangGe 3x3 
CFOP 
Ao12: 27.35
1. 27.79
2. (21.82)
3. (31.10)
4. 22.11
5. 27.47
6. 29.41
7. 26.53
8. 24.37
9. 29.33
10. 27.84
11. 27.61
12. 31.05

My Targets for the new year.
1. Sub 20 CN 3x3 
2. Learn more subsets
3. Sub 120 4x4 Yau


----------



## Oatch (Jan 11, 2017)

*Round 531*
Method: ZZ
Average of 12: 22.91

24.86, 23.35, (18.61), 20.30, 24.39, 25.37, 19.34, 21.35, 24.71, 21.37, 24.04, (29.77)


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 12, 2017)

*Round 531*
Weilong GTS
CFOP
*Ao12: 24.60*

1. 28.35
2. (17.91)
3. 18.40
4. 23.21
5. 29.59
6. 25.67
7. 23.81
8. (29.70)
9. 24.23
10. 20.08
11. 23.01
12. 29.63

Got a long road ahead of me. Not the best session but its a good start.
Some goals for me:
Master both OLL and PLL
Cross and F2L under 12 sec.
Perhaps start CN training


----------



## JanW (Jan 13, 2017)

*Round 531*
CFOP
MoJue M3
*Ao12: 22.72*

22.63, 24.35, 20.34, 22.43, 23.06, 22.03, (30.90), 24.36, 21.33, (17.95), 23.79, 22.78

Jumping straight in after finishing the race to sub-25. This will probably take a while, but it's good to have some goals!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Round 531*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 22.77*

(32.24) red,
19.60 white,
24.11 blue,
19.81 yellow,
30.33 red,
24.03 green,
27.15 orange,
25.27 green,
21.76 blue,
17.37 green, _2 move cross! with easy 1st f2l pair_
(17.22) white,
18.30 white

Wow. I didn't expect that. I didn't feel like I was making progress, but a solid week of blue cross training seems to by paying off. It's helped my green cross solves as well, which makes sense. That 10th scramble was a ridiculous green cross setup, and a perfect example of why it pays to be colour neutral.

My blue cross average is still over 27s, which has been discouraging. Though that is solving every scramble blue, not just when it's a good blue cross setup. I was starting to lose motivation, but this result tells me I'm on the right track.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 13, 2017)

*Round 531 Results*

​
Congratulations to @ElectricDoodie for graduating this round! Remember, you're more than welcome to keep participating here with the rest of us slowpokes 

And welcome aboard @JanW! I was wondering when I'd see you here 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 532
Potential Closing Time - Jan 20th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 531st round:

D' B2 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 U' R U' B F2 U' R' U' B F D' U2
L2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' R' F' L2 D' B' F2 D' R' D2 B2
F2 U2 B2 U R2 L2 U R2 D U B' U B' F' L2 D R L B L2 U'
F2 U' R2 L2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' R D F D2 B D2 R' F' U'
U2 F2 D' U2 L2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F2 R' B L' D' U F' U2 F' D' U2
B2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 F D' B' R' B' L D' B L D2
R2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 L' B R2 B2 D' F L' F' U' B L2
B2 D B2 F2 D R2 U R2 L2 U F2 R' L B' R B D L' U' F' D' U2
L2 B2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 L2 D2 R' D F2 R2 U2 F' U2 B' U' L'
B2 D2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U2 R' U' B L' F2 R' B2 D L' U'
L2 D' R2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U2 B' L D F2 D2 F U2 F2 U
R2 U' L2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' L' F U2 B' D L U2 B U R U'

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 14, 2017)

Round 532
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 20.619

18.373(w), 18.747(y), (26.889)(w), 19.098(o), 22.818(r), 18.775(w), 21.538(o), 21.054(g), 17.114(r), 23.805(y), 23.804(y), (15.413)(b)

Not bad, half the solves sub 20, being CN is helping...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2017)

*Round 532*
CFOP Full CN
Qiyi Valk 3 stickerless

*avg of 12: 19.22*
17.87[red], 18.92[red], 16.52[yellow], 17.70[yellow], 19.60[blue], 20.73[blue], 19.96[white], (15.50[white]), (23.20[white]), 19.35[red], 19.99[blue], 21.51[orange]

Quite worse than the Ao12 I had just done before for the race to sub-15.


----------



## hagner (Jan 16, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-16
avg of 12: 19.68

Time List:
1. (26.98) 
2. 22.80 
3. 20.59 
4. 17.03 
5. 19.83 
6. (16.69) 
7. 23.72 
8. 18.73 
9. 17.71 
10. 20.21 
11. 19.27 
12. 16.89 

a few bad times but still sub 20 
hopefully i get sub 20 next week as well so i can graduate


----------



## Felix Nyman (Jan 16, 2017)

Round 532
CFOP 
Valk 3
Ao12:20.32


Time List:
1. (34.00[red]) 
2. 19.90[blue]
3. 20.27[blue]
4. 21.58[blue]
5. 14.96[green] 
6. (13.09[blue]) 
7. 19.76[yellow] 
8. 16.81[white] 
9. 25.86[red]
10. 20.34[orange] 
11. 24.51[red]
12. 19.13[orange] 

was pretty surprised with that 13 on blue cross and i do *NOT* like red cross...


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 17, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 532
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 19.78
*
1. 21.80 
2. 21.28 
3. 21.84 
4. 18.91 
5. 18.95 
6. (15.06) 
7. 16.36 
8. 20.23 
9. 18.18 
10. 21.49 
11. 18.74 
12. (21.85)

Made it!


----------



## bgcatfan (Jan 17, 2017)

Wow. My first and last two solves weren't good and did me in (especially the first two and then the +2). I was so nervous =D.

*Round 532*
Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 20.17*
1. (DNF(34.76))
2. 23.51
3. 20.65
4. 19.24
5. 19.53+ 
6. (17.68)
7. 19.86
8. 17.79
9. 19.61
10. 18.04
11. 22.14
12. 21.31

Next time!

And congrats to CornerCutter and hagner! Nice averages.


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 18, 2017)

Round 532
Race to Sub-20
Cube: Weilong GTS
Method: CFOP

Ao12: *23.70*
Mo12: 23.78


1. 26.66
2. 22.08
3. 20.89
4. 25.01
5. (19.75)
6. 21.60
7. 23.50
8. 22.61
9. (28.59)
10. 25.47
11. 25.87
12. 24.26

My look ahead is improving, as I can see that my times are lowering somewhat. Practice practice practice!


----------



## JanW (Jan 19, 2017)

*Round 532*
CFOP
MoJue M3
*Ao12: 23.82*

21.43, 24.59, (28.72), 27.68, 26.50, 25.36, 20.33, (18.55), 22.80, 22.90, 24.55, 21.98

Terrible start this round with 4 consecutive sup-25s in the first 6 solves. 3rd and 4th solves I bumped into OLLs I couldn't immediately recall the algs for, and both times I went on to execute the wrong alg. I need to review my new OLL cases a lot more.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 20, 2017)

*Round 532*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
*AO12: 19.11
*
1. 17.02
2. 18.91
3. 21.57
4. 18.02
5. 17.88
6. 20.88
7. 18.00
8. 19.23
9. (14.78)
10. 20.58
11. 18.95
12. (23.69)

Still far away from sub-15, so using this race for warm up.


----------



## trackdork (Jan 23, 2017)

Round 532
CFOP CN

Saw the round wasn't closed yet so I'm really rushing to get this in. PBR AO5 (by a full second??) in there so I don't mind blowing up 4 or 5 of the other solves. Progress!

*AO12 - 24.10*
1-12 - 28.11 20.60 22.73 18.73 (44.72) 20.53 17.79 (17.01) 29.17 26.83 22.47 34.00


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Round 532*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 23.08*

21.83 (red),
33 (green),
23.12 (blue),
24.08 (blue),
28.67 (orange),
18.03 (white),
21.86 (yellow),
19.36 (white),
23.10 (green),
22.41 (yellow),
20.73 (white),
23.08 (blue),

Not as good as last round, but I didn't really get any practice in last week so I'm not too upset about it.

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 23, 2017)

*Round 532 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 533
Potential Closing Time - Jan 27th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 533rd round:

B2 D R2 D' U2 F2 U B2 F2 U2 L' B' L' D F' R F2 R2 B' U' L
D' F2 U' L2 U' R2 U F2 U R2 D2 B' U2 F U' R' D L' D B' U R
D F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U B2 U F2 L2 B F' U' L U2 L2 D L2 B R2 U'
F2 D' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B' U' F R' L' D2 F R' D' L'
F2 L2 D R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D B2 R D' F' R2 L D' F2 U F L2
L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 F2 U F2 U' B R2 F' D2 L' D B R' B R2 U2
D2 F2 D L2 U L2 B2 F2 L2 F2 L B' R' B2 F D R' B' F' D R' L2
L2 F2 U L2 D U B2 L2 U' L2 U' R U' B2 R D' F R B D' F'
R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D L2 D2 B2 R2 F' D2 R B' D U2 F2 D2 U' B'
F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 F2 U' F2 D' R B D2 F L2 B' R U' F' L U2
U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' R D2 U2 F' R2 L' U' R' B2 D'
B2 D' R2 L2 D' B2 D2 U F2 U' F2 R D2 L U' B D2 F R B2 F D
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 23, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 533
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 19.54
*
1. 21.40
2. 20.28 
3. (24.70) 
4. 18.83 
5. 19.71 
6. 19.35 
7. 20.20 
8. 19.19 
9. (17.21) 
10. 19.01 
11. 19.08 
12. 18.35 

Started out bad, but finished strong!


----------



## mafergut (Jan 24, 2017)

*Round 533* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Full CN
Cube: Valk 3 Stickerless

*avg of 12: 19.00*
(16.16[yellow]), 16.89[white], 19.29[red], 21.31[green], 19.60[yellow], 18.57[red], 20.72[blue], 18.57[orange], 18.43[blue], 19.21[red], (23.01[green]), 17.40[yellow]

Not very happy with non white/yellow solves this week but not bad overall. Lately I practice almost exclusively big cubes and in those I always do 3x3 stage with white cross, which is making my other colors suffer a bit... and my TPS as well


----------



## JanW (Jan 25, 2017)

*Round 533*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 23.11*
23.40, 22.38, 24.27, (18.52), 22.85, 25.89, 21.52, 22.96, 23.13, (26.01), 23.78, 20.91

Got the Valk3 today and decided to try it out here after setting it up a bit. Still not too convinced by the cube, but apparently I'm at least not much slower on it than on my previous cube. Will have to test it some more before I decide if I should make it my main.


----------



## hagner (Jan 25, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-26
avg of 12: 19.39

Time List:
1. 20.34 
2. (13.54) 
3. 19.08 
4. 16.25 
5. 16.90 
6. (22.44) 
7. 19.68 
8. 20.50 
9. 21.99 
10. 19.63 
11. 17.66 
12. 21.87 

this week i broke all my pbs except ao5
my ao1000 went from 20.16 to 19.47 (BIG difference)

3/3


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 533
Race to Sub-20
Cube: Weilong GTS M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: *22.60*
Mo12: 23.03


1. 21.58
2. (17.60)
3. 22.27
4. 25.15
5. 25.15
6. 21.46
7. 24.22
8. 18.84
9. 17.65
10. 22.96
11. 26.68
12. (32.73)

That last solve... was terrible. I messed up a G-perm. Overall my times are getting lower! More practice before my first comp!


----------



## Agguzi (Jan 26, 2017)

Round 533
CFOP
Moyu Hualong
Ao12: 17.174

16.535, 18.229, 14.192, 19.219, (20.216), 19.398, 19.554, (9.101), 16.721, 14.878, 18.791, 19.259

Got the first PB under 10!!!

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## bgcatfan (Jan 27, 2017)

Round 533
CFOP
Aolong V2
Ao12: *18.73*

18.17, 17.01, 19.94, (16.26), 21.43, 19.27, 19.41, 16.36, 17.24, (21.82), 21.76, 16.64

Yay!! It's my PB ao12 within a single session (I once had a lower time across two sessions). Very nice result, this week has been frustrating with my times. Each day after 15-20 solves my times tank, and not sure why. But very happy with this =).



hagner said:


> avg of 12: 19.39
> 
> 3/3



Yay, congrats!


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 30, 2017)

*Round 533*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 21.99*

17.19 (white),
22.88 (yellow),
(34.59 (red)),
19.83 (yellow),
22.14 (blue),
24.19 (red),
15.57 (white),
29.79 (green),
19.85 (white),
27.57 (red),
20.94 (blue),
(13.58 (white))

There were a few easy white crosses that I just couldn't pass up. That 13.58 was almost a PB single!

Next round will be up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jan 30, 2017)

*Round 533 Results*

​
Great round folks! Lots of sub 20's and a handful of PB's. Special congratulations to @hagner for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.
​



*Round 534
Potential Closing Time - Feb 3rd, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 534th round:

R2 L2 D' F2 D2 B2 U F2 R2 U F2 R B' R F L2 F' R2 D U' F'
R2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U' L2 B' R D' B2 D' B R2 U' L D
U' F2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L' D L B' R F2 L' D B2 D2
D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U R' B L D F D' B2 U R
L2 U B2 D' F2 D B2 D L2 F2 U2 R' L' F R U' F2 R' F2 R' D'
L2 D2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' U' F2 R2 F L D' B' D2 U2 R' F' D' U2
D2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2 U R B F2 U2 R' D F R2 F U
F2 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U2 L D' U' R' D2 U
D2 F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D2 U B D2 F L' D U2 B L D2 U2
F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 D B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 L F D' U L D2
B2 U2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' R' F2 R' B' R' L' F2 R2 F' R'
U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 L2 U R U' F R2 U' B L2 F2 R D U2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Isaac VM (Jan 30, 2017)

*Round 534*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 20.92 (0/3)

21.90
17.63
(17.41)
(25.35)
21.19
24.22
18.32
21.29
22.58
22.75
19.86
19.40

For some reason I stopped doing these races (I even changed my main method), but I am back!!!


----------



## JanW (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round 534*
Method: CFOP
Cube: MoJue M3
*Ao12: 20.83
*
22.27, (23.10), (17.19), 20.14, 21.71, 22.62, 19.65, 20.41, 17.32, 20.81, 21.67, 21.68

Wow! PB Ao12 by about .1 seconds! I'm really surprised to see this result. The past week has not been very good, at times I've been struggling to even get sub-25 Ao12s. Today I switched back to the MoJue M3 from the Valk. Also, since I feel I'm being negatively affected by seeing bad results, and get nervous if I notice I'm doing very well and might break a pb, I set up csTimer in such a way that I could not see the times of my solves. I didn't look at any times before I was done with the Ao12 and instead tried to stay as focused as possible on the solves. The result is quite stunning! I must start using this method more often.


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Jan 31, 2017)

*Round 534*
Method: CFOP
Cube: YueXiao
*Ao12: 19.16*
Times:
19.53
24.88
26.78
27.21
20.78
(15.71)
25.65
21.48
(28.43)
20.39
19.45
23.85


----------



## hagner (Jan 31, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-1-31
avg of 12: 19.99

Time List:
1. 15.82 
2. 19.29 
3. 18.11 
4. 20.04 
5. (13.28) 
6. 16.71 
7. 16.82 
8. (DNF(22.21)) corner twist
9. 21.62 
10. 18.33 
11. 31.35 mess up
12. 21.77 

almost didn't make it


----------



## trackdork (Feb 1, 2017)

Round 534
CFOP CN

couple stinkers in there but I'm not giving up!

*Average of 12: 23.87*
1-12 - 24.58 25.26 23.55 (28.56) 25.34 20.50 23.60 25.04 24.98 24.17 (19.85) 21.68


----------



## Felix Nyman (Feb 1, 2017)

Round 534
Valk3
CFOP CN

*Ao12:18.02*
Time List:
1. 18.81[red] 
2. 19.79[yellow] 
3. 15.27[yellow] 
4. 17.74[yellow] 
5. 21.34[orange] 
6. (14.49[yellow]) 
7. 18.53[white]
8. 14.83[yellow] 
9. (25.35[yellow]) 
10. 16.87[white] 
11. 17.92[white] 
12. 19.07[red] 

sub 20 cn but no green or blue cross solves i think i relied too much on white/yellow :S


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 534*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 20.22*

19.59 - Blue,
19.84 - Yellow,
18.91 - Yellow,
22.71 - Yellow,
22.31 - Red,
17.91 - Yellow,
16.77 - White,
19.38 - Yellow,
(32.62 - Green),
17.79 - White,
27.01 - Blue,
(15.38 - White)

This is an unrealistically good CN average for me. The whole idea of CN is to choose your best cross right? Well most of these scrambles were good Yellow/White crosses so... meh.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 534 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.
​



*Round 535
Potential Closing Time - Jan 10th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 535th round:

D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 L2 U R2 F2 U L' F' D2 B' L U L2 F' L U2
L2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 U R' D' F2 L B2 D' U' B F' D2
U L2 F2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U F2 D2 B R D2 F R' L' U F R F' U2
L2 F2 R2 U B2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L F R' B L' U B L2 F' D U'
B2 D B2 L2 D U R2 B2 R2 U' L2 F L U2 B2 F' D2 L B' R' D U
D' F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 B' R' B2 D' F2 U' L F D' L
F2 L2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 D U2 F R B' F L' F R' B' U' F D'
D' U R2 D L2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 U' F' U R2 B2 L' F R F' U2 B' U
B2 R2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' D2 U R' F2 L2 F' D' R' L U
L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 L2 U B L2 D2 F' L' B2 D' R2 B F2 D2
R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 L' B F' U' F2 R B2 D' R2 U L'
U F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D' R2 U2 B' R2 L' B2 L' F D L B' F' D2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bgcatfan (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 535*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2
Ao12: *19.38*

17.71, 18.90, (26.33), 21.74, 18.17, 18.24, 15.68, 21.39, 22.27, 20.16, 19.48, (15.27)

Some slow solves, but my solves below 20s were fast enough to balance things out. I forgot when the deadline was and missed last week's round. That's ok. 2/3 now!


----------



## mafergut (Feb 3, 2017)

*Round 534* (Alumni)

avg of 12: 18.24
(14.74), 19.69, 17.27, 19.16, 19.10, 15.93, 19.68, 16.73, 17.66, (21.08), 19.96, 17.20

I was late for the round but... anyway 

EDIT: Now *Round 535*

avg of 12: 18.53
18.19, 17.73, 17.92, 19.15, 18.83, 16.77, 19.71, 18.70, (21.74), 19.36, (16.10), 18.86


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 4, 2017)

Round 534
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 20.108

15.518(r), 22.956(o), 22.774(b), 20.715(g), 20.974(w), 19.447(y), 20.939(w), 19.153(y), 19.103(y), 20.435(g), 19.532(r), 19.752(w)

Late for this round...and missed the sub20 by a wisker...avg for CN has come close to 20s

Round 535

Ao12: 19.527

20.839(b), 19.896(y), 16.020(g), 19.239(w), 20.420(r), 18.342(b), 16.106(y), 16.174(g), 20.514(o), 25.893(w), 24.304(w), 16.586(g)

Managed the sub 20 CN inspite of couple of slow solves due to g perm.


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Feb 6, 2017)

Round 535
Race to Sub-20
Cube: Weilong GTS M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: *22.27*
Mo12: 22.69


1. 22.30
2. 20.64
3. 29.17
4. (30.25)
5. 23.04
6. 22.60
7. 21.57
8. 23.46
9. 20.09
10. 20.45
11. (19.31)
12. 19.36


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 9, 2017)

Round 535
Method: CFOP
Cube: YueXiao
Ao12: 22.78 
Excuses: I am getting over a cold and my look-ahead is terrible. Can't think of anymore...

21.13
(18.10)
23.78
(27.64)
26.11
20.07
21.48
24.46
23.08
22.15
21.24
24.31


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 9, 2017)

*Round 535*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 19.85 (1/3)

18.94, 23.60, (17.29), 17.86, 20.01, 18.98, (24.51), 17.86, 22.36, 22.79, 18.65, 17.43


----------



## João Santos (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 535*
João Santos
Cube: Guoguan Yuexiao
Method: CFOP (Not Full OLL)
Average: 20.47

Times:
18.46, 24.81, 18.24, (25.61), (17.83), 20.84, 18.61, 19.85, 20.23, 22.98, 20.03, 20.56 = *20.47

Comments:*
Very Nice Average, I do consider myself sub 20, but not consistent, at least, not as consistent as I want.


----------



## JanW (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 535*
Method: CFOP
Cube: MoJue M3
*Ao12: 21.95
*
21.33, (18.37), 22.57, 24.35, 21.75, 19.73, 23.87, 20.65, 22.99, 20.47, (25.85), 21.69

Not much practice lately. I know I won't be able to break the sub-20 barrier without consistent practice, so I will see how this situation develops. Unless I can find more time for cubing soon, I might have to temporarily drop the race until I do have more time to focus on cubing.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 10, 2017)

*Round 535*
Gans Air UM
CFOP
Mo12: 20.73
*Ao12: 20.62*

1. 21.22
2. (16.89) - PLL Skip
3. 17.37 - PLL Skip
4. 25.02 - Messed up F2L pair/Got F perm
5. 19.90 - U Perm
6. (25.63) - Messed up cross
7. 18.78 - T Perm
8. 19.15 - T Perm
9. 22.79 - Ra Perm
10. 20.09 - A Perm
11. 19.83 - U Perm
12. 22.08 - Ja Perm

Nearly sub-20, really happy with this average. The 4th and 6th solve definitely ruined it, but they weren't that bad anyway. Hopefully next week I can hit sub-20


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 10, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 535
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 19.34[3/3]
*
1. 21.92 
2. 18.85 
3. 21.96 
4. 20.93 
5. (24.27) 
6. (15.80) 
7. 17.35 
8. 16.30 
9. 16.59 
10. 20.84 
11. 20.03 
12. 18.62 

Yay! I graduated! 

I'll keep competing in this thread though until I get down to a 16-17sec average.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 13, 2017)

*Round 535*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 22.71*

19.90 - White,
24.66 - Yellow,
22.00 - Yellow,
25.01 - Green,
20.48 - White,
22.44 - Yellow,
28.36 - Blue,
23.50 - Orange,
21.30 - Yellow,
(35.00 - Orange),
(15.61 - White),
19.49 - White

Just not feelin it today... Oh well. Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 13, 2017)

*Round 535 Results*​
​
Congratulations to @CornerCutter for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 536
Potential Closing Time - Feb 17th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 531st round:

D B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 U' L' F' R2 F' D B' L U R' F' D2
L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D R2 F2 D2 F' D' B2 R' L' B U L D2 R' L'
D' F2 D2 R2 D F2 D' F2 U2 L2 F R' U2 R' D2 F' U R' D' R2
L2 F2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D2 U' R' U F D L U F' R F2 U
U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U2 R2 F2 R U B' F' L B' R F' U' L'
B2 U' R2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 F' D R B D L D2 F' U F2 U2
U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 R' D2 R' L' U2 B D' F2 U' R' U2
B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' B2 D F2 D B' R L D2 B2 U F D2 L D U2
R2 U' L2 F2 D L2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F' R U' L' B' D' F' L2 B2 U L'
B2 R2 D R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 F' D R D L U B F L2 D U2
B2 D' F2 L2 D U L2 F2 U F2 R2 B' F U' R D' F2 D2 F U2 L
L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R2 U' L2 D U' F' L U2 R F L U' R' D' U
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LindyHoppingCuber (Feb 14, 2017)

Round 536
Race to Sub-20
Cube: Weilong GTS M
Method: CFOP

Ao12: 21.36
Mo12: 21.50


1. 20.14
2. 22.53
3. 21.81
4. 23.45
5. (17.92)
6. 22.87
7. 22.05
8. 19.38
9. 22.99
10. (26.47)
11. 18.49
12. 19.94

Slowly getting my average down. Times are getting more consistent!

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac VM (Feb 16, 2017)

*Round 536*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 19.99 (2/3) I almost didn't make it!

17.79, 23.29, 18.32, 17.81, 21.22, 14.76, 19.94, 25.12, 22.48, 17.07, 17.37, 24.59

Very inconsistent average :/


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 18, 2017)

Round 536
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356
Ao12: 16.865

20.049(w), 19.310(w), 16.881(y), 16.769(o), 16.586(r), 20.681(w), 17.582(g), 18.003(b), 16.401(r), 15.826(b), 10.749((y), 13.543(w)




Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## mafergut (Feb 19, 2017)

*Round 536*
Valk 3 stickerless
CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 19.22*
18.96, 18.81, (22.59), 18.35, 18.21, 18.65, 20.01, 18.09, (14.85), 19.74, 19.92, 21.44

Only 3 non white/yellow solves I think... yeah, and the 3 of them over 20 seconds.


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 20, 2017)

*Round 536
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
Ao12: 20.40*
22.374
18.178
20.873
21.400
20.206
(28.236)
(18.006)
21.836
20.459
22.160
18.111
18.470
I was so close, got some good singles, but still somehow got above 20!


----------



## bgcatfan (Feb 22, 2017)

*Round 536
Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP
Ao12: 20.12*
20.79
16.43
19.05
21.60
19.69
(15.43)
23.11: Corner twist
(27.72)
20.08
18.64
22.80
18.94

I didn't make it =(. I didn't feel fully warmed up and gave it a shot. It started off pretty well, but I had several mistakes. I messed up an F2L pair on one, I had the corner twist on another. So close to graduate but not quite.

Just curious, what happens after you graduate and then compete again with a 20+ average?


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2017)

*Round 536*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356 Air
AO12:* 22.94*


25.91 - Blue
21.47 - Blue
22.47 - Yellow
20.06 - White
24.74 - Orange
29.76 - Red
22.06 - Blue
(30.81 - Green)
(17.69 - Yellow)
20.65 - White
18.77 - White
23.53 - Blue

Going Colour Neutral is proving to be quite a challenge...



bgcatfan said:


> Just curious, what happens after you graduate and then compete again with a 20+ average?


Nothing happens. Once you graduate you are an alumni


----------



## mafergut (Feb 24, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 536*
> Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral) [...]
> Going Colour Neutral is proving to be quite a challenge...



I must confess that I have abandoned the project... for the 3rd time, I think. I'm hooked on big cubes for now. But I guess the better approach is to forget about the times for a long while and just keep solving on any cross color... with time you'll come back to your white times and you'll be more consistent because of the easier crosses you can get. That's my line of thought, at least. My only problem is that I cannot seem to be able to get the color scheme down so perfectly that I can be full cn at 4x4. This week I tried and I was barely below 2 minutes, instead of 1:15. I have to think a lot about the order of Yau F3E and L4C around the E-slice, I can only do that efficiently with white or yellow on my left. So, all my 4x4 practise is basically white cross.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2017)

*Round 536 Results*

​
A few close calls this round. @Agguzi and @Isaac VM are just one round away from graduating! And don't worry @bgcatfan you're real close, I'm sure you'll be graduating soon.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 537
Potential Closing Time - Mar 3rd, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 531st round:

F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B D2 U2 R' U2 B L D' U2 B
U2 B2 L2 D' R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' F D2 B2 R' U2 L U B R2 B'
L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 L' D R' B L D2 L' U2 R' B'
F2 D L2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' R2 D2 U' R F2 D' R' F R' U B L' D2
F2 U L2 U B2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F L2 U B D B F2 R F' D2 L
R2 D F2 L2 U L2 U' L2 B2 R2 U L B2 R B D F' R' B D' U'
L2 D2 F2 D R2 B2 U' R2 D L2 U B' R2 D F2 R U' R2 U B2
B2 U' F2 U R2 D' U' L2 U' R2 L2 B U' F' D' F' R B L B D' U
B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D' B2 R' U L U' L' B2 F' R' B U
D2 B2 D U2 B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R' L2 U' R2 F2 U' F2 L D'
U' F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U B2 R F' L' D U2 L2 U' R F D' U'
R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U F2 D R2 D2 B2 L' D B2 D B' L' U' R D' L' U2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2017)

mafergut said:


> I must confess that I have abandoned the project... for the 3rd time, I think. I'm hooked on big cubes for now...


Admittedly I haven't been practicing CN lately, or much at all lately. CN practice is pretty frustrating for me as progress seems to be so slow. I'm not even entertaining the idea of CN on big cubes yet. Especially 5x5 and up. I always solve white/yellow centers first, then white/yellow edges first in reduction. It's going to be very difficult to de-program that, and I don't think the benefits would be worth it on big cubes. Better off to keep practicing and improving lookahead I think.


----------



## CubingBanana (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm gonna enter... I'm so worried though. Wish me luck with my PB of 23 seconds


----------



## CubingBanana (Feb 24, 2017)

Entering with a valk 3 with CFOP method


----------



## CubingBanana (Feb 24, 2017)

Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 (Internal modified)

Solves (in order from 1-12)
33.405
38.149
40.116
33.049
27.614
(45.216)
44.605
29.115
(27.232)
28.215
34.153
36.782

Final average: 34.520


----------



## mafergut (Feb 24, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> Admittedly I haven't been practicing CN lately, or much at all lately. CN practice is pretty frustrating for me as progress seems to be so slow. I'm not even entertaining the idea of CN on big cubes yet. Especially 5x5 and up. I always solve white/yellow centers first, then white/yellow edges first in reduction. It's going to be very difficult to de-program that, and I don't think the benefits would be worth it on big cubes. Better off to keep practicing and improving lookahead I think.



Frustrating and slow progress are what comes to mind when I think of it too  Not that I think that being CN at 4x4 and up would benefit me a lot but the problem is that, as I mostly practise those lately I don't get to practise CN at all and when I go back to 3x3 I suffer with non-white/yellow cross.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> I'm gonna enter... I'm so worried though. Wish me luck with my PB of 23 seconds


There is also a race to 25 thread, if sub20 is still intimidating. Though you're more than welcome to participate here, the more the merrier  Don't be discouraged, be motivated!



mafergut said:


> Frustrating and slow progress are what comes to mind when I think of it too  Not that I think that being CN at 4x4 and up would benefit me a lot but the problem is that, as I mostly practise those lately I don't get to practise CN at all and when I go back to 3x3 I suffer with non-white/yellow cross.


I wouldn't even worry about it for now. If you're having fun with big cubes right now just focus on that. Eventually focus will shift back to 3x3 and then it'll be more enjoyable to work on CN improvement again. I haven't bought any new cubes in a long time, and I haven't been following the oldies thread lately  What are you using for 4/5/6 these days?


----------



## mafergut (Feb 24, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> I wouldn't even worry about it for now. If you're having fun with big cubes right now just focus on that. Eventually focus will shift back to 3x3 and then it'll be more enjoyable to work on CN improvement again. I haven't bought any new cubes in a long time, and I haven't been following the oldies thread lately  What are you using for 4/5/6 these days?



You are completely right. I should not worry about that and, yeah, I'm having a lot of fun with big cubes, mostly because I can improve on those as opposed to 3x3. We miss you at the oldies thread, by the way  I went all stickerless and I have settled for (from 4x4 to 7x7): WuQue, WuShuang, Yuxin Red and WuJi. The only non-Qiyi is the Yuxin 6x6. I got a WuHua but I like the smaller size of the Yuxin. The other three are clearly better than any other cube I ever had (and I've had quite a few 4x4 and 5x5). So, I'm almost exclusively Qiyi now  On 7x7 I only have the Aofu GT to compare but the WuJi is so much better.


----------



## earth2dan (Feb 24, 2017)

mafergut said:


> You are completely right. I should not worry about that and, yeah, I'm having a lot of fun with big cubes, mostly because I can improve on those as opposed to 3x3. We miss you at the oldies thread, by the way  I went all stickerless and I have settled for (from 4x4 to 7x7): WuQue, WuShuang, Yuxin Red and WuJi. The only non-Qiyi is the Yuxin 6x6. I got a WuHua but I like the smaller size of the Yuxin. The other three are clearly better than any other cube I ever had (and I've had quite a few 4x4 and 5x5). So, I'm almost exclusively Qiyi now  On 7x7 I only have the Aofu GT to compare but the WuJi is so much better.



Nice. I did get the WuShuang 5x5 when it came out and I really like it too. I'm still using the Yuxin Blue/Red for 4/6, and AoFu GT for 7. I don't solve 7x7 much so for the cost I'm content to stick with the AoFu GT for a while yet. Life's been throwing curve-balls lately (not necessarily bad, just time consuming) so checking in on the forum's has become more of a weekly thing than a daily thing. I'm glad I still run this race thread, because it forces me to set aside some time once a week for cubing. Hopefully things will settle down soon so I can focus more on my favourite hobby again


----------



## Agguzi (Feb 25, 2017)

Round 537
CFOP CN
Gans Air 356

Ao12: 17.815
12.872(y), 15.008(w), 21.929(o), 16.990(w), 20.185(r), 22.763(w), 13.855(b), 19.487(w), 24.559(g), 17.702(w), 12.774(y), 15.663(w)

Graduated finally that too CN!!! Should be more consistent but glad that took a decision to be CN 2 months back.


----------



## mafergut (Feb 25, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> Nice. I did get the WuShuang 5x5 when it came out and I really like it too. I'm still using the Yuxin Blue/Red for 4/6, and AoFu GT for 7. I don't solve 7x7 much so for the cost I'm content to stick with the AoFu GT for a while yet. Life's been throwing curve-balls lately (not necessarily bad, just time consuming) so checking in on the forum's has become more of a weekly thing than a daily thing. I'm glad I still run this race thread, because it forces me to set aside some time once a week for cubing. Hopefully things will settle down soon so I can focus more on my favourite hobby again


I think the WuQue is the best 4x4 in the market right now but mine is most likely one of the first batch with defective molds so, unless I lube it with Maru, it can get pretty stiff and hard to turn. I don't solve 7x7 that much either but I wanted to have a stickerless one as my Aofu GT was black with stickers.


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Feb 27, 2017)

*Round 537
Cube: YueXiao
Method: CFOP
Ao12: 21.47*
23.51
(16.05)
23.67
21.45
22.32
20.36
19.35
22.19
20.52
23.49
17.32
(25.37)
I keep getting worse and worse XD, must be time to learn Petrus...


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 27, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 537
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 18.79
*
1. 19.22 
2. 19.98 
3. 17.79 
4. 16.36 
5. 17.66 
6. (23.22) 
7. 18.83 
8. 20.38 
9. 19.06 
10. 19.13 
11. 19.45 
12. (15.02) 

I'm doing great! I'm sub-19 now!!! 14 and 15 second solves are becoming frequent.


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 2, 2017)

*Round 537*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 19.47 (3/3)

18.38, 17.39, (28.19), 20.12, 19.86, 21.16, 21.71, (16.73), 20.10, 18.48, 16.89, 20.56

Yay!
I will be still participating here as I still have a 20.47 Ao1000 and I would like to change into the sub-15 race once I reach 16-17 averages.
I also had my first sub-20 official average last weekend :3


Spoiler



http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2060&compid=18


----------



## mafergut (Mar 2, 2017)

*Round 537* (Alumni)
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 19.07*
17.16[blue], (16.32[green]), 19.04[green], 21.08[green], 20.84[white], 19.32[yellow], (25.58[orange]), 18.14[yellow], 18.80[orange], 18.54[white], 18.96[yellow], 18.83[yellow]

Promising start, dubious continuation, a blank stare at that 25.xx orange and an acceptable finish... but mostly on white and yellow. Not a single red cross


----------



## bgcatfan (Mar 2, 2017)

*Round 537
Cube: Aolong V2
Method: CFOP
Ao12: 19.62*
1. 22.00 [messed up on cross]
2. 24.21 [PLL error]
3. 19.44
4. 17.61
5. 20.31 [Slow first F2L pair]
6. 20.34
7. (16.21)
8. (29.97) [Slow cross, one bad F2L pair, twisted corner]
9. 18.75
10. 18.24 [PLL lockup]
11. 18.06
12. 17.19

Was able to overcome a bad start. My goal for next week is to cut down on errors (the corner twist hurt me last week, too). I made a lot and was fortunate enough to have a great ending to my average to compensate. After last week's close miss, I'm back on the march to sub-20! 1/3.


----------



## sarvagya (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey everyone. I have not been responding since last 2 months because I was practicing CN for CFOP and my exams are approaching. I have not been able to get sub 25 but, I still entered because a year ago I was 23ish on 3x3. I am not able to improve upon my times much but I wanted to ask what do you suggest doing anything other than lookahead (that go slow to get fast thing) so that I can improve a bit. Do I need to buy a better cube? Or tune my main cube? 
I am pretty sure I will get sub 15 by August.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2017)

*Round 537*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356 Air
AO12:* 23.42*

26.12 - Blue
23.59 - Yellow
21.90 - Green
21.29 - Orange
24.42 - Blue
27.91 - Red
19.85 - White
(29.74 - Red)
(17.75 - White)
19.96 - White
28.27 - Orange
20.89 - Green

Not improving... As usual the only sub-20's are White cross solves. And man I do NOT like solving on Red cross, it just breaks my brain for some reason


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 3, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 537*
> Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
> Cube: Gans 356 Air
> AO12:* 23.42*
> ...



Keep trying.

I really can't imagine not being color neutral and trying to solve other than white. I feel sorry for you guys.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2017)

sarvagya said:


> Hey everyone. I have not been responding since last 2 months because I was practicing CN for CFOP and my exams are approaching. I have not been able to get sub 25 but, I still entered because a year ago I was 23ish on 3x3. I am not able to improve upon my times much but I wanted to ask what do you suggest doing anything other than lookahead (that go slow to get fast thing) so that I can improve a bit. Do I need to buy a better cube? Or tune my main cube?
> I am pretty sure I will get sub 15 by August.


It's hard to tell you what you need to do to improve. A better cube is not going to make a significant impact on your times unless your current main cube is very bad. If you're a CFOP solver you should identify which step is your weakest and then focus practice on that step until it is no longer your weakest.

If your cross is bad; Practice solving it with your eyes closed. This is very good practice.
If your F2L is bad; Make sure you can solve all F2L cases with your eyes closed once you've identified the corner/edge you want to solve. Also make sure you're proficient at inserting pairs into the back slots. If you can do that, slow down and lookahead lookahead lookahead!
If your OLL/PLL is bad learn and drill algs
If you're sub-15 by August... I'll be asking you for advice


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 3, 2017)

*Round 537 Results*​
​
Congratulations to @Agguzi and @Isaac VM for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 538
Potential Closing Time - March 10th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 538th round:

U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 F2 D' R2 F' D2 R' D R' B' U' R' F2 U
U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 U2 B' L F' R' D U L' U2 L' B' D'
L2 U' F2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U F U' B F2 U' R' F' R2
R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 F2 U' B2 D B' U2 R' B2 F' U F' R' F L' U
U' B2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D U2 F2 L' D B F2 D' U' F' L D2 B D
U F2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U B2 U' L' D2 F' L' B2 R2 D B' F2 D
U' B2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 R B L D2 F R' D' R' F2 R
R2 D B2 U R2 F2 U' R2 F' D' L' F' R D' B F U2 R2 D'
U F2 R2 L2 U F2 U' B2 D' B2 U2 L' F U' L2 U' B' L B D
U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 D' U' F2 R2 F' U' R' F U2 F' D B F' D'
D L2 B2 U F2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L' F2 U' F' R2 B' L' B' F U'
B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D2 U' F2 L2 D2 R D' L2 U2 L B D' R' U R
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## bgcatfan (Mar 7, 2017)

*Round 538*
Method: CFOP (white cross)
Cube: Aolong V2
Ao12: 19.21s
1. 18.56
2. (15.83)
3. 19.35
4. 17.55
5. 18.61
6. 18.75
7. 22.50
8. (24.10)
9. 20.98
10. 18.80
11. 18.82
12. 18.14

2/3 =). One of my more consistent rounds. Solves 7-9 were slow, so I'm glad I finished well. I accomplished my goal, I had no major errors this round. Overall I felt like I was turning slow, not fully warmed up. I think that means I am getting better if my perception was that I not warmed up and turning slow but still a comfortable sub20.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 7, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 538
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP

*Ao12: 18.71
*
1. 19.69
2. 17.76 
3. (16.74) 
4. 17.99 
5. 19.17 
6. (25.78) 
7. 16.83 
8. 17.20 
9. 19.06 
10. 19.95 
11. 19.90 
12. 19.45 

Messed up on the last few solves. Not bad.


----------



## mafergut (Mar 10, 2017)

*Round 538* (Alumni)
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 17.62*
17.18[red], 17.34[yellow], 17.72[green], 17.72[yellow], 14.98[white], 19.37[white], (19.71[green]), 18.83[yellow], 17.74[orange], 17.45[white], 17.81[yellow], (14.34[yellow - pll skip])

Nice average! Too many white and yellow crosses (8 in total) but they were too good to pass on them and the other 4 solves were also quite consistent so I can't complain. Probably, one of my best full CN Ao12s ever.


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 11, 2017)

*Round 538*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 19.93

22.33, 21.92, 18.33, 17.09, 20.16, 21.94, 18.19, 19.23, 19.50, 20.56, (23.58), (15.73)

Too much 20's :s


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 14, 2017)

Round 538
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong v2
Average = 20.49
19.26, 23.30, 19.85, 23.16, (17.75), 21.98, 20.43, (27.44), 19.51, 17.95, 18.95, 20.47

Urgh.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 538*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Valk 3
AO12:* 22.94*

28.63 green
20.14 white
(29.50 blue)
25.02 blue
18.94 yellow
27.55 green
17.10 blue
22.83 blue
17.63 white
29.45 orange
22.10 blue
(16.75 white)

Lack of practice is really showing with lack of improvement. Posting this from my tablet, I'll close round 538 and post 539 in the morning.

On another note. Did anyone else check out Feliks's new training site CubeSkills? I created the free account and checked out some of his videos. It's a good presentation and I can appreciate the work that's gone into it, but I think his paid subscription model is a bit too steep. I might pay max $5/month for something like this, but not $10.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 538 Results*​
​
Not a big turnout, but a pretty good round for most. One more sub-20 for @bgcatfan to graduate and @mafergut ... you're killing it! Not bad for an old timer 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 539
Potential Closing Time - Mar 17th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Alright, short round folks. I'm trying hard to get back to consistently closing rounds every Friday.

Scrambles for the 539th round:

D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L D' R2 U' L' B2 D B' D2
D U F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 F U2 R' F2 U' L' F R D' F2 L'
D L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 R' B' U2 R' L' B U'
U F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' F' D' R' B2 F D'
D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R B' L' B' R F' D2 B U2 L' U'
F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R' D' U L F2 U2 F D2 R' L2 U2
L2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' L F L' F U L D' L' F' D U
U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 L U R D2 B F U2 R
L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' R' B2 D F L2 B' F2 D2 U
D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 D' L' D' B2 R B F2 L2 D' R D U2
B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 F U B2 D L' B' F2 U2
D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B L' F' L2 U' R U' F2 D' B2 U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 14, 2017)

Cube: Gans 356 Air master
Method: CFOP CN
Times:
34.237
35.954
45.182
36.337
29.175
36.816
29.462
36.716
DNF
DNF
DNF
DNF

Avg: DNF
Got 3 Gperms and a perm that I messed up on.
Words of encouragement PLEASE!!! I suck too much now


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 14, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> Words of encouragement PLEASE!!! I suck too much now


Don't stress. Every single person who's faster than you has been where you are. Drill your PLL's for consistent clean execution. When you get a PLL you're not very good at yet, forget the timer and just focus on executing it cleanly. You'll benefit more from a successful slow execution than a failed fast one.


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 14, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> Words of encouragement PLEASE!!! I suck too much now



We all have been there, it's a tough road but with patience and practice you will succeed!



earth2dan said:


> When you get a PLL you're not very good at yet, forget the timer and just focus on executing it cleanly. You'll benefit more from a successful slow execution than a failed fast one.



When learning algs this happened to me all of the time, as earth2dan said, try not to get panicked and concentrate on the alg, it doesn't matter if you do it on 10s. Drill your algs so they are into muscle memory


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 14, 2017)

*Round 539*
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12*: 19.42 (Alumni)

18.323, 19.646, 21.240, (23.673), 16.762, 22.461, (15.739), 16.884, 17.951, 21.418, 18.965, 20.578

Solves 5-9 were an Ao5 of 17.199!
Good blocks = Good times, I need to improve my FB inspection/execution so I can get better lookahead into SB.


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 15, 2017)

Isaac VM said:


> *Round 539*
> Method: Roux
> Cube: Valk3
> *Ao12*: 19.42 (Alumni)
> ...


How so fast with roux I avg. like 1:10 with roux. But after all, I did DNF four solves in a row with CFOP, so I might run back to it


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 15, 2017)

CubingBanana said:


> How so fast with roux I avg. like 1:10 with roux. But after all, I did DNF four solves in a row with CFOP, so I might run back to it



One year ago, when I started Roux, I was averaging like 1:30. I stopped timing myself and began to practice block building and understanding LSE, when I re-started to time myself I was averaging like 40s as you can see here: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...and-race-to-sub-25.43738/page-92#post-1173642
My progress has been slow (I think) but I have really enjoyed the path. No need to stress yourself


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 15, 2017)

Does CN mean colour neutral?


----------



## bgcatfan (Mar 15, 2017)

*Round 539*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong V2
Time: 19.91

(24.95), 20.21, 22.35, 18.21, 20.99, 21.48, 20.77, (15.93), 19.04, 17.04, 18.24, 20.76

Yay!!!! 3/3. I haven't been practicing much lately, so I am very happy to have crossed the barrier. I had a poor start but I didn't panic and my solves came around at the end.

I do white cross only. I am considering trying to do white/yellow. (CN, just no).



CubingBanana said:


> Does CN mean colour neutral?


Yup!


----------



## mitja (Mar 16, 2017)

Round 539
Valk 3M
CFOP


AO12:* 24.21* (σ = 1.72)


Time List:
1. 26.48 D' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U L2 B' L D' R2 U' L' B2 D B' D2 
2. 27.76 D U F2 D R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R2 F U2 R' F2 U' L' F R D' F2 L' 
3. 24.20 D L2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 U2 R' B' U2 R' L' B U' 
4. 22.65 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U R2 D B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' F' D' R' B2 F D' 
5. 20.93 D2 R2 B2 D F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R B' L' B' R F' D2 B U2 L' U' 
6. 26.26 F2 U R2 L2 D' R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 R' D' U L F2 U2 F D2 R' L2 U2 
7. 18.74 L2 U' L2 U L2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D' L F L' F U L D' L' F' D U 
8. 24.77 U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F' R2 L U R D2 B F U2 R 
9. 25.56 L2 B2 D' F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2 B' R' B2 D F L2 B' F2 D2 U 
10. 23.94 D' R2 B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 D F2 D' L' D' B2 R B F2 L2 D' R D U2 
11. 24.47 B2 R2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' B' D2 F U B2 D L' B' F2 U2 
12. 22.84 D B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D' B L' F' L2 U' R U' F2 D' B2 U'

Hi, This is my first time, just rehearsing, not near sub 20 yet


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 16, 2017)

CornerCutter
Round 539
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP - of course CN

*Ao12: 17.89
*
1. 19.75 
2. (15.18) 
3. 16.67 
4. 18.58 
5. 20.22 
6. 16.16 
7. 18.68 
8. 18.31 
9. 15.95 
10. 18.39 
11. 16.15 
12. (21.78) 

Nice! Almost sub-18!

@earth2dan I like CubeSkills.com as well! I'm learning a lot!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 17, 2017)

*Round 539*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans Air
AO12:* 21.68*

20.99 Yellow,
(31.52 Green),
23.49 Blue,
31.28 Orange,
(15.55 White),
20.65 Blue,
19.50 Yellow,
23.02 Green,
18.83 Yellow,
19.46 White,
20.85 Blue,
18.71 White

Not a bad average, but I feel like I cheated... I solved half of these on White/Yellow, and none on Red. I spent a solid 5 seconds just staring at my second F2L pair on that 31.28 Orange solve, it just wouldn't click :/


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 17, 2017)

*Round 539 Results*

​
Congratulations to @bgcatfan for graduating this round! Welcome to the race @mitja and don't worry @CubingBanana, you'll do better next round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 540
Potential Closing Time - Mar 24th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 531st round:

F2 R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 D2 F2 U' F2 L' B U' F' U' B2 R D' L B'
F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 L2 U2 L' D F2 U R2 B' L' F2 D2 B2 U'
U F2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U R2 U' L2 F R' B R' D B2 F' R2 B L U2
D' F2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B' R L U F' D' U' F' R U
R2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U B2 U B' U L' F' L B' D2 R D L
F2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 L F2 U' F L2 D' F L' U' F2 L
D2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U B2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' D2 B2 U B R2 F2 L' F D U'
U' F2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 U2 R B' D B R F' L2 B R' D
B2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 R' D R' F' D R F L2 D' L
F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' U2 B U2 R F2 L D' F' U' R D'
L2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D' R' F D2 F' D U' B' F2 L F2 L2
D F2 R2 U R2 D U R2 L2 F2 U B' R L D2 R' F' L' U' L' D'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 18, 2017)

*Round 540* (Alumni)
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP Full CN

*avg of 12: 20.67*
18.57[green], 20.74[blue], 19.73[white], (15.43[white]), 17.71[orange], 20.49[blue], 26.68[blue], 23.37[orange], 22.13[yellow], 19.43[white], (DNF), 17.76[white]

Made a mistake on that 26.xx blue cross, extracting an F2L pair while inserting another, got nervous and lost the little lookahead I had to start with. Then I made the wrong J-perm for a DNF on the 11th. Yahoo! Things cannot get worse than this... or can they?


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 18, 2017)

Round 540
Cube: Valk 3
Method: CFOP CN
Times:
34.548
1:07.01
31.435
31.300
32.432
27.550
33.849
38.882
27.514
34.015
34.168
29.548

Avg. 32.772 (so close to PB avg according to phone)


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 18, 2017)

I redid the minute solve.I would have gotten 32.401 avg


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 21, 2017)

*Round 540*
Method: Roux
Cube: Gans 356
*Ao12*: 19.776 (alumni)

19.540, 21.305, 23.504, 17.240, 18.108, 17.570, 19.890, (23.691), (16.435), 21.550, 18.988, 20.065

Didn't warm up properly, but also I had a hard time building my blocks :/
I really like the feel of my old gans, I don't know if I will switch.


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 21, 2017)

Round 540
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong v2
Ao12: 18.66
(43.54), 16.85, 19.29, 18.92, 15.94, 18.32, 15.86, 18.36, (15.10), 19.87+, 20.26, 22.97

One of the 15s was my first ever LL skip. Unfortunately, the F2L in that solve was absolutely atrocious.


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 24, 2017)

*Round 540*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 22.62*

21.10 Yellow,
19.70 Blue,
31.75 Red,
15.01 White,
22.63 Green,
27.73 Red,
21.29 Blue,
(32.45 Orange),
23.16 Green,
20.15 White,
(14.73 White),
23.72 Blue

Slower than last weeks average, but I think this was a much better colour neutral average for me with at least one solve on every colour. Only 3 White cross solves this time. Red and Orange are still the worst by far, but my practice is still focused on Blue/Green so that's to be expected for now.

Interestingly, my White cross times seem to be improving as well with colour neutral practice. I had clearly become lazy with lookahead on my White cross solves. Now that I'm focusing so much harder on lookahead with the other colours, that same focus is carrying over to my White cross solves. Learning to be colour neutral is helping me break some old bad habits


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 540*
> Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
> Cube: Gans 356
> AO12:* 22.62*
> ...


Couldn't you just look at the centers and memorize those, make an L that matches up with 2 centers and then go from there?


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 24, 2017)

*Round 540 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 541
Potential Closing Time - Mar 31st, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 541st round:

U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L U' L' U F' R' L' D F L' D
U' R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' L' U2 L' F' R D2 F' R2 D' U'
D U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 L D U' L B' D' R' F
L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' F' D' B2 R B2 F2 U R2 F2 U'
B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' F L' U' B R2 D' F' D2 U2
U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' R B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' B R' D2 U'
D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U R U B' U' R' L' D B R2 L
D L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' U L F2 L2 F' U' R F D2
R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' R B2 F2 D' L' U R' B
U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L F R' B U' R F' L2 U' L' D2
D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B R D2 R F R L D' R2 B
U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' B D L' D2 U2 B L U
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 24, 2017)

Round 541
Method: CFOP CN
Cube: Gans 356 Air

Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-24
avg of 12: 36.035

Time List:
1. (25.567) U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L U' L' U F' R' L' D F L' D 
2. 39.222 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' L' U2 L' F' R D2 F' R2 D' U' 
3. 39.709 D U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 L D U' L B' D' R' F 
4. 34.914 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' F' D' B2 R B2 F2 U R2 F2 U' 
5. 38.195 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' F L' U' B R2 D' F' D2 U2 
6. 38.460 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' R B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' B R' D2 U' 
7. 35.292 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U R U B' U' R' L' D B R2 L 
8. 33.527 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' U L F2 L2 F' U' R F D2 
9. 36.164 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' R B2 F2 D' L' U R' B 
10. 36.474 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L F R' B U' R F' L2 U' L' D2 
11. (47.763) D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B R D2 R F R L D' R2 B 
12. 28.394 U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' B D L' D2 U2 B L U

Very happy with first solve. Learning new F2L algs, so ready to make a comeback.


----------



## JanW (Mar 25, 2017)

Back in the race.

*Round 541*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 22.12*
23.78, (27.59), 23.54, 20.70, 20.06, 21.97, 22.36, 24.60, 24.11, 21.11, 18.88, (17.67)

Not very happy with this performance. Earlier today my rolling Ao12 stayed below 22 for a very long time. The first few solves were a bit shaky. On 2nd solve I messed up OLL and had to rebuild a couple of F2L pairs. Oh well, at least this leaves room for improvement!


----------



## mafergut (Mar 25, 2017)

*Round 541* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Dual CN
Cube: Valk 3

*avg of 12: 19.06*
19.63, 19.35, 17.24, 19.87, (14.46), (24.60), 17.33, 17.86, 19.39, 20.47, 22.11, 17.29

Bad, even for full CN, but this was just my regular white/yellow because during warmup I saw that today I couldn't solve properly. Thinking about not timing my solves for a while... maybe for a year or two. The feeling right now is the more I solve the slower I become. So, this is not a plateau, it's more like a slight ramp up again. Maybe my brain is starting to slow down at a mere 46 years old?


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 27, 2017)

*Round 541*
Method: Roux
*Ao12*: 18.64 (alumni)

Lista de tiempos:
19.59, 18.57, 16.40, 23.91, 19.43, (14.97), 15.16, 17.21, 17.91, (28.97), 21.13, 17.04

Two counting 20s ugh! that's how you ruin a good average :/



mafergut said:


> Thinking about not timing my solves for a while... maybe for a year or two. The feeling right now is the more I solve the slower I become. So, this is not a plateau, it's more like a slight ramp up again. Maybe my brain is starting to slow down at a mere 46 years old?



You could try a week of untimed solves, work on efficiency, finger tricks, lookahead, drill algs, etc... A year or two may be a lot of time. I don't think your age is the problem


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 27, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 540 Results*
> 
> View attachment 7686​
> 
> ...



Hey earth2dan,

I'm moving on to race to sub-15! I have had lots of fun here, it's been great!

Thanks for hosting this Race every week!


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 27, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Maybe my brain is starting to slow down at a mere 46 years old?


I really doubt that. Especially considering the vast improvements you made on big cubes lately. I would just put the timer away for a little while and solve for fun. My CN practice lately is almost all untimed.



CornerCutter said:


> I'm moving on to race to sub-15! I have had lots of fun here, it's been great!


Good luck! I'll be here for a long while yet, so you're always welcome to come hang out with us slowpokes


----------



## mafergut (Mar 27, 2017)

@earth2dan & @Isaac VM Thanks for your feedback. I'll follow your advice. No timing of 3x3 solves for some weeks. I'll miss participating here, though.


----------



## Ludovicus (Mar 27, 2017)

*Round 541*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Moyu WeiLong GTS

Average of 12: 18.61
21.10, 17.87, (28.64), 16.30, 19.24, (15.53), 19.91, 18.80, 21.22, 16.30, 18.00, 17.34

1. 21.10 U2 B2 L2 D U2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L U' L' U F' R' L' D F L' D
2. 17.87 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 D F' L' U2 L' F' R D2 F' R2 D' U'
3. 28.64 D U R2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 U' L B2 R2 L D U' L B' D' R' F
4. 16.30 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B' F' D' B2 R B2 F2 U R2 F2 U'
5. 19.24 B2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' L' F L' U' B R2 D' F' D2 U2
6. 15.53 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 F2 D' B2 U' R B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' B R' D2 U'
7. 19.91 D' U2 B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U R U B' U' R' L' D B R2 L
8. 18.80 D L2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 L' B' U L F2 L2 F' U' R F D2
9. 21.22 R2 U2 R2 U L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U' R B2 F2 D' L' U R' B
10. 16.30 U2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 L2 D' F2 L F R' B U' R F' L2 U' L' D2
11. 18.00 D2 F2 R2 B2 D B2 D2 B2 U R2 U2 B R D2 R F R L D' R2 B
12. 17.34 U' L2 D2 U R2 B2 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L' B' R' B D L' D2 U2 B L U

Statistics:
Mean: 19.19
Average: 18.61
Best: 15.53
Median: 18.40
Worst: 28.64
Deviation: 3.35

Comments:
I've had quite an improvement since last time i was here (many months ago lol). I got a much better cube (from rubiks brand to weilong gts). And i also am on the verge of being sub20 constant (i was sub25 by then). I still get some sup20 solves/averages pretty ofthen tho, and if i don't practice everyday my ao100 goes to 20.x s or even 21.x s sometimes lol. Soon i'll be aiming to sub15, i'm thinking of starting to practice doing yellow cross later aswell.
=]


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 30, 2017)

*Round 541*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 21.79*

21.38 Blue,
18.24 White,
(16.06 White),
23.39 Green,
32.43 Red,
25.86 Red,
20.84 Blue,
21.65 Orange,
21.23 Yellow,
16.51 White,
(33.59 Red),
16.34 White

Some of those white crosses were just too tasty to pass up  and I still don't like Red... Ooh I do not like Red...


----------



## earth2dan (Mar 30, 2017)

*Round 541 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 542
Potential Closing Time - April 7th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 542nd round:

R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F R F' U2 F' R' F2 D R2
U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B L2 D R U2 R U' B D' R'
L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B F2 D' R L' D R2 B' U' L'
U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 R2 B R2 U L U R' F' D'
D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 L B' R U2 B L B2 D F
F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' B F' D' B U L' B2 F R2 D2
U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' L U2 F D' L' B2 D B2 U
D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' D R2 U L' F L B2 R' D' U2
R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R D R2 U F D' U' L' U2 R2
F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R' D2 F R' U' B' R F2 L2 U
R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B U L D' U L D2 U2 B' F' U'
D2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B' L U' F L' F' U' B2 L D'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Isaac VM (Mar 30, 2017)

*Round 542*
Method: Roux
*Ao12*: 18.50 (alumni)

20.00, (24.49), 15.49, 18.16, 19.82, (14.56), 19.24, 14.97, 21.99, 21.02, 16.92, 17.35

Lots of lock ups!!! I need to readjust my tensions!


----------



## trackdork (Mar 31, 2017)

Round 542
CFOP CN
Ao12: 23.37

haven't had as much time to practice but i'm still seeing slow improvement. Thanks for keeping this comp going!

17.76 19.49 24.84 28.05 34.11 (17.63) 18.72 22.59 20.56 22.35 25.26 (35.72)


----------



## Ludovicus (Mar 31, 2017)

*Round 542*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Moyu WeiLong GTS

Average of 12: 19.19
18.73, 19.16, (17.27), 17.68, 19.28, 20.30, 18.93, 19.29, 17.77, 19.68, 21.07, (21.83)

1. 18.73 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F R F' U2 F' R' F2 D R2
2. 19.16 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B L2 D R U2 R U' B D' R'
3. 17.27 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B F2 D' R L' D R2 B' U' L'
4. 17.68 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 R2 B R2 U L U R' F' D'
5. 19.28 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 L B' R U2 B L B2 D F
6. 20.30 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' B F' D' B U L' B2 F R2 D2
7. 18.93 U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' L U2 F D' L' B2 D B2 U
8. 19.29 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' D R2 U L' F L B2 R' D' U2
9. 17.77 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R D R2 U F D' U' L' U2 R2
10. 19.68 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R' D2 F R' U' B' R F2 L2 U
11. 21.07 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B U L D' U L D2 U2 B' F' U'
12. 21.83 D2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B' L U' F L' F' U' B2 L D'

Statistics:

Mean: 19.25
Average: 19.19
Best: 17.27
Median: 19.22
Worst: 21.83
Desviation: 1.30

Comments:
It wasn't bad, but could've been better if i were practicing more. But ok @@ At least my solves were a bit more consistent.


----------



## JanW (Apr 1, 2017)

*Round 542*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 21.09*
19.80, 23.03, 19.26, 21.79, (18.73), 23.48, 21.67, 22.23, (24.17), 19.15, 20.82, 19.63

This was a good Ao12 at my current level. Still feels like a long way to go to sub-20, but it's getting better!


----------



## DylanDawg924 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Round: 542*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Thunderclap
*Ao12: 18.22*
1. 22.35
2. 16.32
3. 18.16
4. 19.08
5. (25.85) Messed up an OLL
6. 17.58
7. (14.39)
8. 17.44
9. 16.93
10. 18.45
11. 18.17
12. 17.77


I used to be on this form but then i stopped doing it for whatever reason, now i'm gonna do it again... except now im pretty much sub 20 lol


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 3, 2017)

*Round: 542*

Method: CFOP
Cube: Thunderclap v1 (Stickerless)

Single:
best: 12.31
worst: 18.48

Best Mo3: 13.68 (σ = 1.30)

Best Ao5: 14.50 (σ = 0.26)

*Ao12: 15.41 (σ = 1.52)* 

*Details:*
1. (12.31) R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' U' F R F' U2 F' R' F2 D R2
2. 13.82 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U F2 D' B L2 D R U2 R U' B D' R'
3. 14.89 L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 U' L2 B F2 D' R L' D R2 B' U' L'
4. 18.32 U2 F2 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L D2 R2 B R2 U L U R' F' D'
5. 16.66 D2 L2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 U' R2 F2 L D2 L B' R U2 B L B2 D F
6. 17.39 F2 D' R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' B F' D' B U L' B2 F R2 D2
7. (18.48) U2 F2 L2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U' F' R' L U2 F D' L' B2 D B2 U
8. 14.29 D' R2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 U' B2 U B2 L' D R2 U L' F L B2 R' D' U2
9. 14.79 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R D R2 U F D' U' L' U2 R2
10. 15.24 F2 L2 U L2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U R' D2 F R' U' B' R F2 L2 U
11. 14.40 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B U L D' U L D2 U2 B' F' U'
12. 14.28 D2 U R2 F2 R2 L2 U' B2 F2 D' B' L U' F L' F' U' B2 L D'

Remarks: Some of those were *amazing* scrambles.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 4, 2017)

*R542*
Thunderclap
CFOP, green cross, half OLL

22.24, 21.05, 21.50, 19.53, 20.09, 18.26, (18.25), 23.81, 20.68, 21.72, (25.34), 22.82 *= 21.17
*
First time here, trying to get consistent sub-20. Also learning full OLL, I know about 30 of them.


----------



## pearlie05 (Apr 5, 2017)

Round: 542
Method: CFOP
Cube: Thunderclap V1
Ao12: 22.12

1. 21.83
2. (18.25)
3. (26.71)
4. 24.80
5. 19.45
6. 20.80
7. 23.37
8. 23.13
9. 22.07
10. 21.28
11. 21.24
12. 23.02

This is my first time in this form. I've been trying to get consistent with my times and also trying to learn full PLL.


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 6, 2017)

Round542
Cube: QiYi MoFangGe 3x3
Ao12: 25.75
Method :CFOP CN
1) 28.59 (orange)
2) 27.38(blue)
3) 25.32 (green)
4) 27.26 (orange)
5) 21.75 ( white) 
6) 21.65 ( yellow)
7) (20.99) (green) 
8) 27.67 (Red)
9) (31.24) ( orange)
10) 25.44 ( white) 
11) 26.86 (blue) 
12) 25.56 (red)
I AM BACK!!!!
But not with a bang.
I was working on CN those days. But lookahead sucked on these solves. Also I experienced a feeling of nervousness during timed solves since for days I have been doing untimed solves. So, an advice I want to give is that untimed solves are good but overdoing them will have negative effects. 
Gj to all who did well.
And those who did not (like me), don't get disheartened.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 6, 2017)

@sarvagya:

Hi. It seems you've been working on being colour neutral very well. Good job.

People have different ways of improving. What I'll be saying in this post may not be how you like to improve.

Now, please don't take it as discouragement, but honestly, being colour neutral won't help you very much at this stage. Think about it: are you equally comfortable with all bases? *Perfectly* equally? Perhaps not. If you were, I'm sure your times wouldn't have varied by such great amounts.

If you work on being colour neutral at this stage, your recognition improvement will be considerably slower. Since recognition is the main thing in CFOP (and most other methods), your all-round improvement will take place at a slower rate.

Instead, if you choose one colour and stick to it, you'll improve considerably faster... Which means you'll reach sub-10 faster as well. Now, what happens when you reach sub-10? That's when colour neutrality comes in! When you're sub-10, being colour neutral will be a major boost. Perhaps the amount of boost you'll receive will be the same even if you work on being colour neural right now. But, it will be relatively lower. Think of this example:

Let's assume that you receive a boost of 2-3 seconds by being colour neutral. If you average around 25 seconds, a 2-3 second boost won't help you that much, will it? Now, let's assume you are sub-10 and you average around 8-9 seconds. Now imagine how much of an advantage it will be if you're colour neutral.​At the end, however, it's your own decision. As I've already said above, people have different ways of improving. Honestly, I do not mean to discourage you. If you feel that being colour neutral is better for you, it is. All of this is just a suggestion. I am in no way forcing all of this upon you.

All right, then. Good luck and happy cubing.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 6, 2017)

To be honest, I think the sooner you get CN the better. Once you have ingrained non-CN habits it will be much harder to break them. Anyway, being CN will not give you a boost of 2-3 seconds by any means. It will save you just one move in the cross on average and it will make it easier to find better 1st pairs. I'd say maybe half a second on average would be a fair guess.


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 7, 2017)

I agree with @mafergut 
CN can be applied most effectively before sub 20. After you get sub 20, it is much harder. 
The only reason why my average was not 22ish was that I was a bit nervous during timed solves. I was overdoing untimed solves for a week hence, nervousness got me in the end.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 7, 2017)

mafergut said:


> Anyway, being CN will not give you a boost of 2-3 seconds by any means. It will save you just one move in the cross on average and it will make it easier to find better 1st pairs. I'd say maybe half a second on average would be a fair guess.



Oh. Well, 2-3 seconds was a terribly wrong assumption. I assumed it after taking a number of possible cases into consideration.

I thought that since x-crosses are easier when you're CN, you can create your cross on the best of the three available bases after you create a 2x2x2. I assumed that it would save you 1 second. Then I thought of another case (actually, a sub-case of the above case) where the rest of the cross is good, but the F2L is terrible. In that case, I thought that being CN would help you to visualise all the available first pairs and choose the best one to begin with. I assumed that it would potentially save up to 1.5 seconds. Then there can be +/- 0.25 to 0.5 seconds here and there during F2L (recognition, etc.)...

Oh wow, I just proved myself wrong.



sarvagya said:


> I agree with @mafergut
> CN can be applied most effectively before sub 20. After you get sub 20, it is much harder.



Somehow, I wasn't very hard for me... I learnt to be CN on all bases except orange and blue (I don't know why I hate those bases...) only after I hit sub-20. It only took me a few weeks to be CN on those bases. So, it may not be as hard as you think.

EDIT: I just calculated ao5 for the following bases (same scrambles for all bases):

White: 15.60
Yellow: 15.45
Red: 15.87
Green: 16.01

Seems more or less consistent.


----------



## mafergut (Apr 7, 2017)

@AwesomeARC Wow, that's a pretty nice learning curve for CN at around 20sec average.
I was dual CN white/yellow from the beginning and I'm now trying to become full CN myself at around 18-19 sec average and it's quite hard for me. I've been trying for some months now (not constantly as I have almost abandoned a couple times) and I'm still over 20 average on the other 4 colours.


----------



## AwesomeARC (Apr 7, 2017)

@mafergut

Here are some tips from the method I followed while I was training to be partially CN:

Don't just randomly choose bases and practice. You'll make less progress that way. Choose a particular colour and practice it till you feel comfortable with it.
Once you choose a colour, become familiar with the adjacent center colours. It's like memorising a colour scheme. For example, if you choose the red base and you have the blue center on the F-face, you'll have yellow on the R-face and white on the L-face. Spend at least a day working on this.

Concentrate on the cross. It's harder to master than F2L. Try to one-look the cross on whichever colour you choose. When you can successfully one-look the cross every time, work on your inspection time. Bring that down to around 8 seconds. When you can do that successfully, you'll have mastered the cross.

You may initially have problems with F2L. Don't worry about it. You'll eventually become used to it. It's a good idea to try to ignore all pieces which have your the opposite colour of your base. For example, if you're working on the red base, try to ignore all pieces which have the orange colour on them.
The last layer is fairly easy to master. I don't think you need any tips on this.
Finally, don't just practice, practice in an organised way!
That's all I've to say. Best of luck to you!


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 7, 2017)

*Round 542*
Method: CFOP (Colour Neutral)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 21.32*

24.63 Blue,
17.84 White,
20.25 yellow,
24.38 Green,
(16.52 White),
20.94 Orange,
(30.21 Red),
19.10 White,
22.38 Yellow,
19.20 Yellow,
20.58 Blue,
24.86 Green



mafergut said:


> To be honest, I think the sooner you get CN the better. Once you have ingrained non-CN habits it will be much harder to break them


Story of my cubing life right now. I'm starting to feel like the payoff isn't worth the effort and frustration at this point. I've been focusing on Blue cross in practice, but progress is very slow. 

I feel like I might have to take my own advice soon. When a hobby stops being fun, stop doing it. Well, CN practice is taking the fun out of cubing for me lately so I think I might walk away from it, at least for now.

I think I might focus on finishing my OLL's. I've got about 10 to go.


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 7, 2017)

*Round 542 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 543
Potential Closing Time - April 14th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 543rd round:

B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F B2 D R' D' L D' B' R B U2
R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F R F R2 L U R' F2 R' L'
R2 L2 U L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 D F D2 L D F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U
B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B R' U' L U B L2 F2 R' U
U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U' R2 F R2 D2 F2 D U' F' U
B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' F D U2 B' F' R' B2 U' F R'
U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' B U L' B2 L' D2 F' D2 U
U F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F D' U2 B R' F' D' B2 F' U'
L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L D F U R B R2 U' F R
R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B L2 U R' D2 B' L2 B2 L'
D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 D' U F U2 R' L F' R2
U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U' F L' B' D B' D2 B' U2 B2 D'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mafergut (Apr 7, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> Story of my cubing life right now. I'm starting to feel like the payoff isn't worth the effort and frustration at this point. I've been focusing on Blue cross in practice, but progress is very slow.
> 
> I feel like I might have to take my own advice soon. When a hobby stops being fun, stop doing it. Well, CN practice is taking the fun out of cubing for me lately so I think I might walk away from it, at least for now.
> 
> I think I might focus on finishing my OLL's. I've got about 10 to go.



The funny thing about this is I always knew being full CN would not make me significantly faster but I thought it would be more fun but seeing how I can't get closer to my white & yellow times as hard as I try is not fun at all so I might as well abandon. By the way, my practise away from the timer concentrating in slow solving and lookahead is not very promising up to now either.


----------



## Isaac VM (Apr 8, 2017)

*Round 543*
Method: Roux
*Ao12*: 17.94 (alumni)

Lista de tiempos:
(21.18), 17.33, 19.54, (11.86), 16.26, 20.59, 16.46, 15.87, 18.04, 16.61, 18.57, 20.03

Wow! This was a great Ao12 for me!!!
4th Solve was almost PB!!! Just click on the time if you want to see the reconstruction 

I am really happy with this round results, I think I am moving to the race to sub-15 thread. I might come back with Roux OH but I am not sub-30 yet so it might take a while.

Thanks to @earth2dan for hosting the rounds, you have done such a great work!!!



mafergut said:


> The funny thing about this is I always knew being full CN would not make me significantly faster but I thought it would be more fun but seeing how I can't get closer to my white & yellow times as hard as I try is not fun at all so I might as well abandon. By the way, my practise away from the timer concentrating in slow solving and lookahead is not very promising up to now either.



Slow solves helped me to improve my efficiency and a little bit my lookahead but my TPS was the same. I knew that Feliks practice RU and last lot scrambles to increase TPS so I started doing Roux Last ten pieces and F2B -1 to improve my TPS and it have worked! I still have a lot of pauses but I think they are going to eventually disappear.
A week ago I saw this video and I think it resumes what I have done over the last 2 weeks


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 8, 2017)

Round 543
Method: CFOP CN
Cube: QiYi MoFangGe 3x3
Ao12: 22.56

Time List:
1) 22.82 (white)
2) 23.65 (blue)
3) 21.69 (white)
4) 23.81 (green)
5) 21.43 (white)
6)(25.74) (orange) (+2 penalty)
7) 24.94 (green) (+2 penalty)
8) 21.92 (yellow)
9) 22.60 (yellow) (+2 penalty)
10) 23.82 (blue)
11) 19.12 (red)
12) (18.47) (yellow)

Hey! This was my best round so far! And I broke my PB Ao12! There were some things that went bad like 3 times +2 penalty. I HATE AUF! Whatever, the 9th solve would have been sub 20 if not for the +2 and a cube pop which occurred between the solve.
anyway nice average.


----------



## Ludovicus (Apr 9, 2017)

Round: 543
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS
Ao12: 18.00

Average of 12: 18.00
15.78, 19.41, 15.44, 20.94, 17.95, 18.23, (15.17), 17.38, 16.02, 18.97, 19.85, (20.96)

1. 15.78 B2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' L2 D2 F B2 D R' D' L D' B' R B U2
2. 19.41 R2 D B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F R F R2 L U R' F2 R' L'
3. 15.44 R2 L2 U L2 D F2 R2 U F2 R2 D F D2 L D F2 D2 F2 L2 B' U
4. 20.94 B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' R2 U2 B R' U' L U B L2 F2 R' U
5. 17.95 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 U' R' U' R2 F R2 D2 F2 D U' F' U
6. 18.23 B2 F2 U F2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 D' R' F D U2 B' F' R' B2 U' F R'
7. 15.17 U2 R2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L' B U L' B2 L' D2 F' D2 U
8. 17.38 U F2 D' R2 U R2 L2 U' F2 D2 U' F D' U2 B R' F' D' B2 F' U'
9. 16.02 L2 B2 D2 B2 U F2 U2 F2 D' L2 D' L D F U R B R2 U' F R
10. 18.97 R2 D F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 B2 L2 F' U B L2 U R' D2 B' L2 B2 L'
11. 19.85 D' B2 F2 R2 D R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L' F2 D' U F U2 R' L F' R2
12. 20.96 U2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 U L2 U R2 U' F L' B' D B' D2 B' U2 B2 D'

Statistics:

Mean: 18.01
Average: 18.00
Single: 15.17
Median: 18.09
Worst: 20.96
Deviation: 1.99

Comments:
Pretty good =D I wonder how long will it take to get to sub 15 average @@


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 10, 2017)

Round: 543
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong v2
Average of 12: 18.28

17.15, 17.23, (15.10), (33.54), 17.99, 19.58, 20.26, 16.49, 21.63, 18.77, 18.17, 15.49


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 10, 2017)

Round 534
CFOP, Thunderclap

(18.23), 20.88, 18.56, 18.58, (DNF), 19.66, 24.52, 24.88, 21.85, 22.15, 29.58, 24.75 *= 22.54*


----------



## Fear (Apr 10, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-10
avg of 12: 20.89
Cube: Gans Air UM

Time List:
1. 20.96 
2. (25.46) 
3. 19.69 
4. (17.31)
5. 23.62 
6. 20.04 
7. 22.07 
8. 21.64 
9. 23.96
10. 19.13
11. 20.34 
12. 17.46 

While it was sub 21, which is what I've been averaging, felt like a bad avg. I've not been improving through for like the last 3 months, idk why. Probably done like 2000 solves and my avg hasn't changed which is unusual. I progressed pretty quick down to around sub 23 and progress just ground to a halt. I've been meaning to keep my practice a little more consistent but that's difficult.


----------



## Ludovicus (Apr 11, 2017)

Fear said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-10
> avg of 12: 20.89
> Cube: Gans Air UM
> 
> ...



@Fear, firstly, you know, the more you practice, the more you progress. I think that if you do 150 solves a day, everyday, you should probably become sub20 in a month or two. It took me quite a while from sub30 to sub20, but you end up getting there at some point, as long as you don't give up. Don't forget that the faster you get, the harder it becomes to lower your times. All i needed to go from sub60 avg to sub35avg was learning CFOP (about 2 months), and when i got really into practing, it took me 6 months from sub25avg to sub19avg lol. (My practice spams kinda flutuate tho, sometimes i practice a lot everyday for 1~2 weeks, then stop for 1~3 weeks).

If you can't practice too often, but want some kind of training to help you improve, other than simply doing solves, i have 3 tips for you:

1-
If you already know all the 119 CFOP algorythms, i recommend you trying to do some solves forcing yourself to do no rotations on the F2L part, you will find there are some really bad cases to do without rotations, but sometimes you will end up learning some easy/fast ways to insert some F2L cases without rotations, mainly on the back** (knowing to insert pairs on the back is important, and there are some "non-intuitive" f2l cases you can kinda easily mirror to the back). (if you don't know full cfop, knowing it can be helpful)

2-
One recommendation i got from a YT video was, when you need rotate to insert a F2L pair, it is usually better to rotate in a way you can insert the pair on the back, so the other empty slots will be on the front and it will be probably easier to find the next pair.

3-
And something cool is to learn to identify all PLL cases without AUF'ing, and only AUF'ing after solving it. Even though i still need to see 3~4 sides for most of the PLL cases, i used to "AUF, identify, rotate, and execute the PLL case (and sometimes AUF again, 'cuz some algorythms already come with an extra unecessary U or U' move on the end)", now i "identify first, put U face on a position i can execute the PLL without rotating, execute PLL, and then AUF". So, only AUF on the end. With a few practice, you will be able to know (look-ahead) what movement you gonna need to do to AUF right after identifying the PLL case, and do it as it was only one algorithm, no matter the position of the PLL.

These should help you eliminate those 1~2 second you need to lose to be sub20 ^
If you already know all of what i said, then you just need some more practice, you already are almost sub20, it shouldn't take too long.


----------



## pearlie05 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Round 543*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Thunderclap V1
*Ao12: 20.895*

1. (17.704)
2. 22.322
3. 22.651
4. 22.834
5. 17.905
6. 19.800
7. 20.989
8. 19.208
9. 21.202
10. 22.072
11. 19.888
12. (22.972)

It went better this week, my times are more consistent and I had a couple more sub-20 times. Most notable thing was the x-cross I got on the first scramble.


----------



## JanW (Apr 12, 2017)

*Round 543*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3
*Ao12: 20.88
*
17.17, 18.50, 18.41, 21.07, (28.49), (17.04), 23.71, 20.09, 22.73, 21.40, 22.48, 23.15

Strong start, but couldn't quite keep it up until the end. 

Earlier today the running Ao12 in csTimer dropped below 20 for the first time, but unfortunately that counted 3 solves from several days ago, so I cannot really count it as an Ao12 pb. My pb is still stuck at 20.00, sub-20 is not that far away... I'll get there!


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 19, 2017)

No one is updating the scrambles?


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry folks. Been busy this past week. I'll close the round and post new scrambles on Friday.

Update: No point in double posting...

*Round 543*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 18.51*

17.78, 16.76, 21.51, (13.58), 18.54, 13.66, 20.24, (21.58), 20.40, 17.14, 19.81, 19.25

Well, my colour neutral adventure is over. At least for now. Though it certainly wasn't a waste of time. I am now mixing in Yellow cross solves depending on the scramble. Whereas before I had to stick to white cross to get a sub 20 avg. I wasn't keeping track but I think 5 of these were on Yellow cross. Those two 13's with easy x-cross scrambles helped a lot.

Next round up soon...


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 21, 2017)

*Round 543 Results*​
​
Special congratulations to @Ludovicus for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 544
Potential Closing Time - April 28th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 544th round:

F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U L' U' B F' D U2 F U B' L'
U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' D' U' R' L' U2 R F' U' R2 D'
U R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D' B2 D' B U F D' B' D2
U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R' B' F L F R' D' R' F2 L U
U B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R2 B L' D2 U R D U' L2 U'
F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L' B' F R2 F2 D B F2 D2 R
U F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B' L' U' B2 D' U2 L D B'
L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' D F D' B L' F' L F2 R
D L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B' U R D L' U2 R' F' R L U'
D L2 U R2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L U R L B U B U' F' R' U'
R2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F R2 L B2 R' U' B D' U' L D'
B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F R' L' D2 R' U F' R' U'
Good luck to everyone!



Isaac VM said:


> I am really happy with this round results, I think I am moving to the race to sub-15 thread. I might come back with Roux OH but I am not sub-30 yet so it might take a while.
> 
> Thanks to @earth2dan for hosting the rounds, you have done such a great work!!!


Thanks  and good luck in the race to sub-15!


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 21, 2017)

*Round 544*
Thunderclap, CFOP

18.08, 20.09,18.15, 19.83, 19.30, 21.36, 22.35, 19.30, 21.76, 21.48+, 22.93, 20.18 *= 20.38
*
Ohh... not even a sub-18 single.


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 22, 2017)

As expected, last of all...
Nothing bad but I will start from tomorrow with my new MF3RS.
Good luck to all!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 23, 2017)

Round 544
Method: CFOP
Cube: Aolong v2
Average: 17.37

23.38, 15.07, 17.97, 15.44, 17.52, 17.22, (27.37), 15.74, (14.65), 16.55, 15.89, 18.91

This was a pretty good average but could have been better without the counting 23. Yuck


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 23, 2017)

Race to sub 20
Round 544
Cube: MoFangJiaoshi MF3RS 
Method: CFOP CN 
Ao12: 18.94 (1/3)

Time list:
1. 24.40
2. 18.33
3. 15.74
4. (15.65)
5. 16.44
6. 25.25
7. 23.08
8. 16.93
9. 19.57
10. 20.45
11. 15.90
12. 18.53
Comments : Wooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
First sub 20 Ao12 in comp! I am so glad. 
#ColourNeutralityRockz
I was reminiscent of my past when I solved and wrote the times. The 25.25 reminded me of the very first solve I did in front of my friends in school. (It even reminded me of Collin Burns.) And I had a 15.90 pb earlier too. With 8 sub 20 solves, this was a nice average. And the average was a pb earlier too!
Is there any instance which ocurred like this to anyone?


----------



## pearlie05 (Apr 27, 2017)

Round 544
Cube: Qiyi Thubderclap V1
Method: CFOP
*Ao12: 19.59*

1. 19.10
2. 21.69
3. (21.87)
4. 18.06
5. 20.41
6. 20.39
7. (15.67)
8. 19.24
9. 21.25
10. 21.09
11. 16.41
12. 18.21

Comments:
Yes! Finally made it to sub-20 ao12 and got a new pb single. These solves were also fairly consistent as well. This week was a good week. Still gotta work on PLL algs though.


----------



## JanW (Apr 27, 2017)

*Round 544*
Cube: Valk3
Method: CFOP
*Ao12: 20.84
*
19.88, 23.58, (29.40), 19.49, 19.82, 19.54, 22.66, 19.56, (17.18), 22.51, 21.10, 20.21

Forgot the OLL alg on 3rd solve. This still happens, though increasingly rarely.

Last week I got my first ever sub-20 Ao12, this week I've done 100 solves/day and every day at some point I've managed a sub-20 Ao12. Not for this average, unfortunately. But at least I know it's possible!


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 28, 2017)

Round 544 average of 5 26.55 and average of 12 28.00 
Method cfop 
Cube along vs2


----------



## mitja (Apr 28, 2017)

CFOP
ValkM
white cross
avg of 12: 23.92 (σ = 0.98)

Average: 23.92 (σ = 0.98)
Mean: 23.88

Time List:
1. 24.70 F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D U L' U' B F' D U2 F U B' L' 
2. 23.32 U R2 U L2 U R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D' B2 D' B U F D' B' D2 
3. 25.50 U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U R2 U R' B' F L F R' D' R' F2 L U 
4. 23.17 U B2 D2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 U B' R2 B L' D2 U R D U' L2 U' 
5. 24.93 F2 L2 D F2 U B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 L' B' F R2 F2 D B F2 D2 R 
6. 21.81 U F2 U B2 F2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' U' B' L' U' B2 D' U2 L D B' 
7. 22.66 L2 D' R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' D F D' B L' F' L F2 R 
8. 24.91 D L2 D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' R2 D' B' U R D L' U2 R' F' R L U' 
9. 24.76 D L2 U R2 U R2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 L U R L B U B U' F' R' U' 
10. 24.86 R2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F R2 L B2 R' U' B D' U' L D' 
11. 23.07 B2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F R' L' D2 R' U F' R' U' 
12. 22.80 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 L2 D2 B2 U' R' D' U' R' L' U2 R F' U' R2 D'


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 28, 2017)

*Round 544*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 18.46*

20.56, 16.81, 18.53, 22.53, 16.62, (22.64), (15.65), 16.56, 17.41, 17.81, 17.49, 20.31


----------



## earth2dan (Apr 28, 2017)

*Round 544 Results*

​
Special congratulations to @PurpleBanana for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.
​



*Round 545
Potential Closing Time - May 5th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 545th round:

R2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 R' F2 D' F' D' L' B2 L B L' U2
B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F L U R' D R' D R' B D
L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R B' U' F D2 B' D' B' R U'
B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R' U' R L F2 R' U B F' D'
B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 U L F' U' L U2 R2 B' U' R B' D
B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D R B R2 L' F2 U' R B R
F2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R' B L' F U B D U2 B D' R'
B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 D' B R F2 D2 R' B' L'
R2 U B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L B U' R2 B R L B' U F2
D B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R D' F R2 D2 R L2 D' B2 D2
D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B' R L' D R2 U2 B U B'
D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D B R' L2 F L' B' U2 L F D
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Fear (Apr 28, 2017)

Generated By csTimer on 2017-4-28
avg of 12: 20.712
Cube: Gan Air UM
Method: CFOP


Time List:
(24.485), 22.205, 19.251, (18.413), 20.178, 20.011, 18.893, 19.321, 19.461, 22.131, 22.906, 22.758

Not a great ao12, but mostly avg. I've been practicing more and in sessions I've been seeing improvement. No incredible solves in this, usually I'll have like one 17 or faster in an ao12 but whatever. Also got a new pb of 13.88


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 29, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> *Round 544 Results*
> 
> View attachment 7868​
> Special congratulations to @PurpleBanana for graduating this round!
> ...


Please change my cube to MF3RS


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 29, 2017)

R545
Race to sub 20
Ao12: 20.42
Cube: MoFangJiaoshi MF3RS 

Time list:
1) 22.50
2) (17.34)
3) 19.08
4) 23.29
5) 20.26
6) 17.70
7) 19.74
8) 24.05
9) 17.74
10) (25.91)
11) 18.98
12) 20.91


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 29, 2017)

R545

22.73, 22.31, 19.36, 21.87, 16.14, 17.06, 16.03, 16.87,26.19, 20.89, 21.75, 21.18 = 20.02

Plz me... Pb ao5 in the middle, and they were the only good solves


----------



## Anthony Hildebrand (May 2, 2017)

Round 545
Race to sub 20
Weilong GTS M
CFOP

(24.93)
19.46
19.07
24.25
19.18
23.48
22.38
17.96
23.28
22.31
(17.05)
21.61
Ao12 21.98

This was a very average average. The best solves were not really that fast and the slower times weren't that slow. My cross was pretty bad this average. I went into my cross/f2l panic mode for about 4/5 solves and they stuck out from the average. Next week I plan on getting a low 20 or even a sub 20. I know that I am very capable of it. With about 500+ solves this week it seems very possible. I am very thankful for my smooth sub 30 to near sub 20 transition. It has only been about 2 weeks since I was averaging around 27-28.


----------



## mitja (May 2, 2017)

valkM
CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-5-2
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 19.33
worst: 25.52

mean of 3
current: 22.19 (σ = 2.47)
best: 20.94 (σ = 2.34)

avg of 5
current: 21.14 (σ = 2.13)
best: 20.96 (σ = 1.83)

avg of 12
current: 22.22 (σ = 1.62)
best: 22.22 (σ = 1.62)

Average: 22.22 (σ = 1.62)
Mean: 22.26

Time List:
1. 21.70 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U B2 U B2 F2 R' F2 D' F' D' L' B2 L B L' U2 
2. 24.31 B2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' F L U R' D R' D R' B D 
3. 21.99 L2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U2 F' R B' U' F D2 B' D' B' R U' 
4. 23.38 B2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D F2 R2 B' R' U' R L F2 R' U B F' D' 
5. 25.52 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 D R2 U L F' U' L U2 R2 B' U' R B' D 
6. 20.74 B2 U2 F2 U' F2 U F2 L2 U' L2 D R B R2 L' F2 U' R B R 
7. 23.08 F2 L2 U F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R' B L' F U B D U2 B D' R' 
8. 19.94 B2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 D' B R F2 D2 R' B' L' 
9. 19.87 R2 U B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U L B U' R2 B R L B' U F2 
10. 23.63 D B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' R D' F R2 D2 R L2 D' B2 D2 
11. 19.33 D2 B2 U R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 U' L' U' B' R L' D R2 U2 B U B' 
12. 23.60 D B2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 U R2 D B R' L2 F L' B' U2 L F D


----------



## JanW (May 3, 2017)

*Round 545*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk 3 (I've been using this for quite a while, but your spreadsheet still says MoJue M3)
*Ao12: 20.32
*
20.74, (17.52), 22.21, 22.90, 18.40, 22.90, (23.63), 20.00, 19.55, 18.66, 20.06, 17.77

Getting closer...


----------



## Fear (May 3, 2017)

Hit a sub 20 ao100!

EDIT: Annnnd it's gone.


----------



## pearlie05 (May 4, 2017)

Round 545
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2
*Ao12: 19.56*

1. 18.25
2. 18.16
3. 21.58
4. 19.65
5. 19.21
6. 18.30
7. (25.38)
8. (16.32)
9. 19.96
10. 20.94
11. 18.32
12. 21.19

This round went pretty well. Only 4 solves that went over the 20.00 second mark. I think the new cube might have helped out but it was probably just a placebo effect and excitement. I didn't realize I messed up the cross on the 25 second one till I was inserting the second pair and it kind aof messed me up. <side note -ish> I've finally made it more than halfway through full PLL. I haven't had much inspiration to really focus in for the past few days though. </side note -ish>


----------



## mafergut (May 8, 2017)

*Round 545* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Dual CN
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2 stickerless

*avg of 12: 17.56*
16.39, 17.79, 18.05, (19.70), 15.86, 17.89, 17.05, 18.30, 18.10, 18.01, 18.06, (14.73)

I decided to go back to timing myself after 1 month of slow solving. Not sure I learned a lot of new F2L cases and stuff but I hope my lookahead has improved a bit.

This cube turns incredibly well. I'm sure I can perform all my PLLs 2-3 tenths faster than with any other I have. But it's also quite easy to make a mistake and spoil a solve. A huge improvement over the original GTS but if I wanted to be on the safe side I would still go back to the Valk3. Very nice average with only minor mistakes here and there.


----------



## sarvagya (May 9, 2017)

mafergut said:


> *avg of 12: 17.56*
> 16.39, 17.79, 18.05, (19.70), 15.86, 17.89, 17.05, 18.30, 18.10, 18.01, 18.06, (14.73)


The last solve would have equalled world record only if it was 10 seconds less.


----------



## earth2dan (May 11, 2017)

*Round 545*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.12*

17.71, 20.20, (17.47), (23.82), 18.20, 19.56, 17.78, 19.55, 18.68, 18.18, 18.47, 22.91

Decent average. I've been pulling down sub 18's lately, but I haven't been practicing much at all these past few weeks so I'm feeling rusty.

Sorry I didn't close this round off last Friday, I've been busy getting our pool up and ready for swimming season. I live in Winnipeg, Canada and our pool season is very short so as soon as weather permits I need to get to work to make the most of it  Of course the temps have gone right back down again. It was a balmy 2°C this morning, up to 6°C now. That's about 35°F and 43°F respectively for you Yanks 

I'll try and close this round off today as it's my wife's birthday tomorrow and we're having a big BBQ so I doubt I'll have any time for cubing.



sarvagya said:


> Please change my cube to MF3RS


Will do



JanW said:


> *Round 545*
> Method: CFOP
> Cube: Valk 3 (I've been using this for quite a while, but your spreadsheet still says MoJue M3)
> *Ao12: 20.32
> ...


So very close! I'll update your cube when I close this round. I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention lately :/



mafergut said:


> I decided to go back to timing myself after 1 month of slow solving. Not sure I learned a lot of new F2L cases and stuff but I hope my lookahead has improved a bit.
> 
> This cube turns incredibly well. I'm sure I can perform all my PLLs 2-3 tenths faster than with any other I have. But it's also quite easy to make a mistake and spoil a solve. A huge improvement over the original GTS but if I wanted to be on the safe side I would still go back to the Valk3. Very nice average with only minor mistakes here and there.


Welcome back! I haven't bought a 3x3 since the Valk, and it's still probably my favourite. Though I do almost all my averages here at the office with my old Gans 356 (original). The Valk is just too noisy and clicky for office cubing whereas my well lubed and broken in Gans 356 is still the most silent cube I own. If only it were stickerless like every other cube at my desk


----------



## earth2dan (May 12, 2017)

*Round 545 Results*

​
Great round everyone! Some really close calls here. @pearlie05, you're just one round away from graduating 

I think I got everyone's cubes updated correctly this time. If not let me know and I'll fix it for next round.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 546
Potential Closing Time - May 19th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 546th round:

L2 D' F2 U R2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U L U2 B' D2 U' R' F2 D' U2 B2 D
L2 D F2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' L' B2 F' D U F' D2 R' U L'
D' B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 B' F2 D' L U2 F2 L B' F' L2 U'
D' R2 F2 U L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U B R' D2 U R' B' D2 R' U' B2 D'
F2 U' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 D' F' R2 B D' R2 D2 L' B2 L2 D2
U2 L2 U F2 D' R2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F' L' F' D' B' R2 L' F D' L'
U L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U F' U' R2 B2 D R B2 L2 B U L'
D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 F' D R D' B2 U' R' U' R F U2
D L2 U' B2 F2 D' B2 R2 L2 D2 U' F D R L B' D2 B' L' B2 F2 U2
L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 B2 R' B D' U' R B' R2 F2 L U2 L'
R2 U2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 L2 B L U F R' B2 D' B2 D2 L' U'
R2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 U' B2 L2 F B2 U L' B2 R' B' D B L2 U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pearlie05 (May 12, 2017)

*Round 546*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS2
*Ao12: 18.82
*
1. 17.30
2. (21.87)
3. 19.79
4. 19.44
5. 17.50
6. 20.59
7. 18.00
8. 17.36
9. (12.42)
10. 21.39
11. 19.84
12. 17.01

Yay! This week went pretty well and a 12 second solve! This forum has really helped me get motivated to practice and learn new things. Maybe I'll return for CN or OH.


----------



## T1_M0 (May 13, 2017)

*Round 546
*
(23.65), 19.81, 21.07, 18.04, 17.81, (15.88), 21.31, 18.33, 20.80, 18.64, 19.32, 19.51 = 19.46 (1/3)


----------



## mafergut (May 13, 2017)

*Round 546* (Alumni)
Method: CFOP Dual CN
Cube: Moyu Weilong GTS2 stickerless

*avg of 12: 17.21*
16.78, 16.90, 17.63, (14.55), (19.66), 17.73, 16.67, 15.92, 18.26, 16.32, 17.80, 18.06

Nice lookahead. Could it be that full CN practice actually helped with white & yellow cross now that I abandoned it? Must start full CN practice again


----------



## Anthony Hildebrand (May 14, 2017)

Round 546
CFOP
GTS M
avg of 12: 19.66

Time List:
1. 18.03 
2. (23.02) 
3. 20.13 
4. 15.80 
5. 19.52 
6. 20.75 
7. 22.19 
8. (15.68) 
9. 21.92 
10. 20.37 
11. 16.99 
12. 20.85 
Holy crap! Only 0.11 off of pb


----------



## JanW (May 15, 2017)

*Round 546*
Method: CFOP
Cube: MoJue M3
*Ao12: 19.57
*
19.08, 19.42, (22.69), 18.77, 21.13, 16.60, (16.49), 19.88, 21.95, 21.94, 17.72, 19.15

Finally a successful round!


earth2dan said:


> I'll update your cube when I close this round. I guess I haven't been paying close enough attention lately :/


Right after I did the last round with the Valk, I again switched to the MoJue M3 and immediately broke all my pbs... Have been using the MoJue since. I'll probably be switching back and forth between the two every now and then. No worries if you can't keep up.


----------



## sarvagya (May 24, 2017)

Round 546
Method:Cfop
MF3RS 
Ao12: 19.37 (1/3)
Time list':
18.14
(15.84)
(24.86)
16.18
20.38
20.08
20.58
19.04
19.41
18.87
22.16
18.82
Fluctuating solves but made it. It is so inconsistent average with a deviation of 9.02 seconds.


----------



## earth2dan (May 24, 2017)

*Round 546*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 18.94*

20.45, 22.08, 19.12, 19.22, 17.28, 18.92, 16.88, 18.29, 17.32, 19.87, (25.00), (16.84)

That 11th solve was hilariously bad... Had to take a deep breath and reset, which of course led to the best solve in the average :/

Next round up soon!


----------



## earth2dan (May 24, 2017)

*Round 546 Results*

​
Wow! Great round everyone! Sub 20's across the board  Congratulations to @pearlie05 for graduating this round. You're welcome to stick around as an alumni.

I'm going to start closing rounds on Wednesday instead of Friday. Friday's are too busy and I've been missing it too often. I think I'll be more consistent if we switch to Wednesday.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 547
Potential Closing Time - May 31st, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 547th round:

R2 D2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 D2 B' D L U L2 B U2 F L' B' D'
B2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 D' F2 U R2 B' F L' B' R' L F R B2 U2
U2 B2 F2 U B2 L2 U R2 L2 B2 U B L' D R D F R U B' R' L'
D' R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B2 U B2 U R2 B' F' D' L U2 B' R2 D' R F2 L'
U2 R2 U R2 U B2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' B U2 L' B2 F' D B2 F' D' L'
F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' B2 U' F2 L2 U F U2 R' B' L' D' U' R D' B D2
R2 D' F2 D2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F L' B2 F D U2 B L' F D
B2 U' L2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 B2 R' F' U2 F2 L' D' R F R' D L
R2 D2 B2 F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 B2 L B R' B' F U' B F L2 D
B2 L2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 D2 U' L2 B' L' D' U' B2 R' B2 F2 D U'
D L2 U F2 L2 B2 U F2 U' L2 U2 L D F2 R2 L D L' B' R2 L' U2
L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 D F2 L U' R2 B' D' L' U2 F' R2 F2 R'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JanW (May 24, 2017)

*Round 547*
Method: CFOP
Cube: MoJue M3
*Ao12: 19.64
*
21.54, 19.27, 18.56, 19.78, (17.35), (22.60), 20.05, 18.76, 19.91, 18.65, 21.03, 18.77

Didn't practice much this past week, but it still feels the sub-20 solves are getting more and more common. I'd only need to learn to keep my concentration longer to get my Ao100s reliably sub-20 as well.


----------



## Anthony Hildebrand (May 24, 2017)

Round 547
CFOP
Weilong GTS M

Time List:
1. 16.36 
2. 22.05 
3. 17.63 
4. 18.40 
5. 21.39 
6. 22.51
7. 17.93 
8. (15.61) 
9. 19.26 
10. 20.18 
11. 18.70 
12. (25.42) 

Ao12 19.44
Safe to say that I average sub-20 now


----------



## T1_M0 (May 25, 2017)

r547
Thunderclap, CFOP

24.72, 19.72, 19.86, (13.88), 23.06, 16.67, 18.52, 18.49, 19.50, (29.84), 17.69, 15.83 = 19.41 (2/3)


----------



## 26doober (May 31, 2017)

Round 547
CFOP
GuoGuan YueXiao 

Average: 20.58

Time List:
20.94, 18.75, 22.75, 23.56, 21.08, 18.88, 22.26, (25.69), 19.55, 19.13, 18.84, (16.21)

I am back, ready to finally get sub-20!


----------



## TheBlazingAce (May 31, 2017)

Avg: 24.29 Method CFOP and Roux Gans 356 air
25:37
25.73
20.41
21.28
21.28 (no not a typo)
22.46
24.60
24.28
22.30
27.12
29.64
18.48(Yay!)


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 1, 2017)

Race to sub 20
Round 547
Ao12: 17.90( 2/3)
Time List:
1) 18.48
2) 20.96
3) 16.99
4) 16.92
5) (13.44)
6) 18.97
7) 16.89
8) 16.54
9) ( 21.27)
10) 16.81
11) 19.09
12) 17.35
Comments:
DANG!!
A lot of improvement! Lot of 16s out there.
One thing to be noted is that even if I am mentioning CFOP as the method used. I am using actually CFOP CN. I don't specify the cross colours because it is a lot of hassle. If any objection, then I will start doing so. But as long as there is no problem I will not specify the cross colour.
Anyway nice average...


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 1, 2017)

*Round 547 Results*​
​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 548
Potential Closing Time - June 7th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 548th round:

B2 D2 L2 D L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 F R' D2 L F2 D' L2 F2 D U R'
B2 D B2 D' B2 L2 U R2 U L2 D B U2 L' F' L2 B2 R2 D' U' R L
U' B2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 B2 U' F R U B' R F R L F' U'
U2 B2 U R2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 U2 L' B' U' R L F2 R F R U2
U2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B' D R L B R U2 F U2 B U'
U' R2 U' L2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' F' B2 L F' U F' R2 U' R2 B' U2
R2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' F' D2 U R D R D' R' L' D2 U'
U L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U B2 R2 U' L2 B F2 R L2 D' B' R2 B L U'
U R2 U' L2 F2 R2 L2 U F2 D F2 L U2 F R2 F D R F' D' B2 U
F2 R2 U B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 D2 U' B R' D' L' B R B2 F' R U2 R'
F2 L2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 U R2 L2 F' R U B D' L' B R D B
D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 U B2 U L2 D F' R2 D' R U2 F' R2 U' L' F' U2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 4, 2017)

Round 548
Method : CFOP CN 
Ao12: 19.11 (3/3)
Time List:
1) 23.36
2) 15.52
3) 24.46
4) 17.10 
5) 21.57
6) 17.74
7) 16.15
8) 17.58
9) 21.33
10) (26.58)
11) (13.24)
12) 16.29
Comments: 
Finally did it.
I must say that this was the most thrilling round till now. A lot of above 20 sec solves made it tense from the start but the 16s and 17s saved it. Idk whether moving to sub 15 thread is fine or not but I will not leave this thread only for the work @earth2dan does. Happy Cubing!


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jun 4, 2017)

Methods CFOP Roux and one ZZ Gans 356 air
Time List:
1. 19.921 
2. 22.514 
3. 21.762 
4. 24.867 
5. 20.241 
6. (18.113) 
7. 21.473 
8. 19.249 
9. 23.697 
10. 20.561 
11. (27.825)  
12. 23.762


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 5, 2017)

Round: 548
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS
Ao12: 21.53
Time List:
1) 21.71
2) 19.84
3) 20.71
4) (18.79)
5) 21.51
6) 19.89
7) 22.85
8) 25.23
9) 20.25
10) 22.73
11) 20.61
12) (29.36)


----------



## JanW (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, this sucks...

*Round 548*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12: 20.08
*
(24.53), 20.05, 16.08, 20.63, (15.88), 19.63, 22.20, 19.33, 21.28, 22.58, 18.16, 20.78

.08 seconds from graduating.  I'm not surprised though, since my solving has been next to non-existent the past couple of weeks. I would need a bit more effort to be reliably sub-20, but right now I don't have much time for cubing. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 7, 2017)

*Round 548*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.79*

18.84, (15.55), 19.12, 20.05, (26.13), 24.57, 17.56, 20.33, 18.24, 20.83, 19.15, 19.22

Yep, way out of practice. Seems I can't do an average any more without totally blowing at least one solve. Blanked on a few OLL's too, clear sign of rust. Oh well, it's not likely to change for the rest of the summer. And that's okay 

Next round up soon!


JanW said:


> Well, this sucks...
> .08 seconds from graduating.  ...


So close! But don't worry about it. I made it to 2/3 several times and missed before I finally graduated. It'll come. And it'll be that much sweeter when it does


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 7, 2017)

*Round 548 Results*

​
Special congratulations to @sarvagya for graduating this round! Glad to hear you'll be sticking around for a while as an alumni. @JanW that was so close! Don't be discouraged, you'll get it soon!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 549
Potential Closing Time - June 14th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 549th round:

R2 B2 F2 L2 D U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B2 L' F' D' B' D' R2 D' U L B2 U'
D B2 R2 D' B2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 U' R' D2 U' L2 B F2 D2 R' B2
R2 U F2 D' R2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 U' R' F U2 R2 D B' U' R L' F U'
D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 D F2 U' B2 L' U B2 F U L' D2 L2 D
B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U R2 L2 U B2 D F' U2 F' U' R' U L D L D2
F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F2 U B2 R2 U' R B' U L2 U' F' U2 F2 L' U2
R2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B2 R2 F2 L D' F' L B' R U F' L2 D L
D' R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 B L' D B2 U' R F D2 U2 F2 L2
D2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U' L2 U2 L' D' F U' L' D U R2 L D
B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 D L2 D L' U2 F' R D' F2 U F2 R2 B U'
D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 D R2 D2 R' D' U2 B L' U R2 U B
R2 U' L2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U' B' U' L' B' R U2 L2 D' U' L U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 8, 2017)

Round: 549.
Method: CFOP.
Cube: Weilong GTS.
Ao12: 22.45
Time List:
1) 19.42
2) 21.27
3) 26.78
4) 25.48
5) (16.83) 
6) 21.07
7) 22.02
8) 22.55
9) (28.94) 
10) 20.66
11) 22.37
12) 22.90
Comments: It started good, but 3 sovles over 25s upsets me a little. The 16 was good though.


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 8, 2017)

Round 549
CFOP 
Ao12: 18.50
Time List: 
1) 18.06
2) (15.06)
3) 17.47
4) 21.54 ( 4x4 world record. See! )
5) 17.15
6) 15.14
7) (21.72)
8) 20.62
9) 21.25
10) 20.47 ( OMG i am nervous...:confused
11) 16.04
12) 17.24 ( saved the day..)

With 4 sup 20s in a row, I think so I am unfit for sub 15 thread. Until and unless I see consistency, I won't move. 
But I always get nervous in between solves.


----------



## JanW (Jun 8, 2017)

*Round 549*
CFOP
MoJue M3
*Ao12: 19.55
*
19.24, 20.59, 22.18, (25.81), (16.60), 17.51, 17.56, 20.49, 18.55, 18.80, 19.99, 20.56

Not giving up.


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jun 9, 2017)

CFOP Roux and ZZ(no ZZLL)
avg:23.671 Cube:Gan356 Air
1. 22.618 
2. 23.018 
3. 21.476 
4. 26.357 
5. 22.452 
6. 24.321 
7. 24.161 
8. 23.952 
9. 21.845 
10. (20.113) 
11. 27.409 
12. (28.562)


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 9, 2017)

JanW said:


> *Round 549*
> CFOP
> MoJue M3
> *Ao12: 19.55
> ...


Keep up man.


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 9, 2017)

TheBlazingAce said:


> CFOP Roux and ZZ(no ZZLL)


You are method neutral!!
Cool bro!


----------



## T1_M0 (Jun 11, 2017)

r549

18.96, 22.69, 18.06, 17.98, (23.56), 17.82, 20.70, 17.43, 16.78, 19.68, 21.39, (14.56) = 19.15 (*3/3*)


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jun 13, 2017)

Really bad
Cube:GAN356 air, Method Petrus
avg of 12: 24.246

Time List:
1. 25.137 
2. 24.689 
3. 21.201 
4. 20.961 
5. 25.618 
6. 23.393 
7. 24.194 
8. (26.386) 
9. 26.337 
10. 25.201 
11. 25.729 
12. (19.296)


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jun 14, 2017)

sarvagya said:


> You are method neutral!!
> Cool bro!


THX!! Took me a long time and my ZZ isnt quite there yet


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 21, 2017)

*Round 549*
Method: CFOP (Dual CN)
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.10*

(16.58), 20.06, 17.28, 17.75, 18.86, 19.75, 20.00, 17.17, 20.59, 21.01, 18.53, (23.68)

Been real busy lately... I'll try and close the round in the next few hours.


----------



## earth2dan (Jun 22, 2017)

*Round 549 Results*

​
Congratulations to @T1_M0 for graduating this round! @JanW you got this! And @TheBlazingAce Sub 25 accross 4 methods is seriously impressive.



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 550
Potential Closing Time - June 28th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 550th round:

D L2 D2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D2 B U L B2 D R' F U' B D2 U'
R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 D R' D L F2 U' F2 R' F R D U'
D2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 L B U2 B' F' R2 B' D' U2 L' B2 U'
B2 D B2 R2 B2 D' U2 F2 D L2 B2 L F' D' F2 R' B2 F D' U' L'
R2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' R2 U' F2 D' B' R' B2 R2 L' F U' L' F2 R' F'
D' B2 U L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D U2 F R D' U2 R B' F2 D R L'
L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U F' L B D2 R' D' R' F D U
U' L2 U2 R2 D' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U B U' F U' L B F2 L2 U2 L' U
D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U L2 B2 U F2 L' B' R' D' U2 L' U B L D2 L
F2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 U L2 B R2 L' D' F R' D2 U' R B D'
D' L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 R' F R' D F2 L U' B' D F2
D' R2 U F2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 U' L' F' D R2 U B F2 L' B' R U'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Fyzzna (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello, I'm new 
*
Round 550*
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*ao12: 18.94*

19.95, 18.42, 20.08, 16.59, (DNF), 14.82, (14.36), 19.06, 18.86, 22.11, 21.10, 18.38


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 22, 2017)

Round 550.
Method: CFOP.
Cube: Weilong GTS v2 M.
Ao12: 21.12
Time List:
1) 21.93
2) 20.86
3) 19.69
4) 22.93
5) 19.79
6) (17.92)
7) (24.96)
8) 22.53
9) 22.02
10) 19.41
11) 19.64
12) 22.37


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 23, 2017)

Round 550
Method : CFOP CN
Cube: MF3RS 
Ao12: 17.91
Time List:
19.87
(14.07)
15.62 
15.42 
19.64
17.21
18.94
(22.36)
15.34
16.52
21.01
19.50
Okay a counting 21. I think it's best for me to move on to sub 15 thread but I may post here also.
GJ for your work @earth2dan.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jun 23, 2017)

Round 550
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 23.192

(20.139), 23.723, (28.241), 22.140, 22.289, 23.622, 24.874, 21.304, 21.589, 24.857, 21.722, 25.806

New here:
Just graduated from race to sub 25. I kind of wish there was a race to sub 22,5 since sub 20 seems soooo far away from where I am at the moment, but what the hell, let's go!


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jun 24, 2017)

Petrus  this was worse than usual cube:Gan(s?) 356 air N35 (i magnetized it yesterday)
@earth2dan Thx! I would probably be alot faster if i stuck to one tho 
Anyway, im too lazy to cut them out so ignore the scrambles. I used the ones i was supposed to
avg of 12: 25.678

Time List:
1. (35.040) U' B' L F' D' R' L B2 U F L2 U2 B U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2
2. 26.688 F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 L' D' B L2 D B' L2 B2 D U'
3. 28.273 L2 U F2 D R2 U L2 U2 L2 U B2 F' D L F D2 U' B F2 D' F'
4. 28.018 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' U R D F2 R' U' L' F U' B
5. 31.985 L U D' L B2 D' L U' F L' U D R2 U2 L2 B2 U2 D' B2 R2
6. 20.801 L' B2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 R2 B' F' U2 R' U' B D B L2 F U' F
7. 21.951 L U2 L' D2 L B2 F2 L U2 F2 B' L' R' U R D2 L B' D' U2
8. (19.137) U L2 D2 B2 U F2 D R2 D2 L2 R B' F2 D' L2 B2 F L D U2
9. 21.314 D' F2 L2 D' U2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 B L' D2 R2 B2 F L' D2 L B
10. 31.152 L U B2 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 F L' F L' B' D2 U R'
11. 23.841 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D B' D' R' F2 L D2 R' F2 R U'
12. 22.752 B' U' D B R' F' R F' U' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' B2 R


----------



## JanW (Jun 28, 2017)

*Round 550*
CFOP
Valk3
*Ao12: 19.98
*
18.88, 20.44, 20.76, 22.37, 18.48, 18.87, 20.60, 20.21, (27.73), 20.38, (18.07), 18.76

Wow, this was tight! Lately I've been cubing so little that I had to relearn some OLLs this week. I should try to do at least 30 minutes/day the next week, then I should hopefully be more comfortably below the 20s limit next round.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 5, 2017)

Round 550
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM

Ao12: 17.52

Time List: 17.76, 18.16, 19.14, 18.15, (15.16), 16.32, 16.51, 16.91, (19.16), 17.83, 18.20, 16.26


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry folks, I've been on holidays the last couple weeks and haven't done anything cubing related. We had beautiful weather and I spent most of the time with my kids out by the pool 

I'll close this round off on Wednesday and get back on track with the weekly rounds.


----------



## Draranor (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm currently switching from CFOP to Roux, so I figured I would join this thread, since I average a little over 20 seconds with it right now. Hopefully I'm not too late to make this round

Round 550
Roux w/ 2LCMLL
GTS2 M

Avg: 23.20

Times: (28.01), 22.34, 25.36, 21.91, 21.13, 24.75, (20.83), 22.87, 23.87, 21.97, 22.76, 25.03


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 13, 2017)

*Round 550*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 20.51*

18.27, 22.26, 20.37, 17.21, 20.37, 22.54, (24.12), 18.65, 21.04, 23.95, (16.84), 20.43

Yikes, the rust is really showing. This average was full of errors and forgotten OLL's... I need to practice :/

Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 13, 2017)

*Round 550 Results*

​
Good to see some new names here. Hope you all stick around for a while! @JanW Close call, but it counts  Just one more!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 551
Potential Closing Time - July 19th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 551st round:

U' B2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R' U' B' L2 D F2 D2 B L F U2
U L2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 L' F' L D' U2 R B' U' B' D'
R2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 B2 U' B' U F' L F D2 F2 L2 F R' U2
U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 L2 B F2 R2 D U' L F' D U' R2 U'
L2 D R2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 D F2 L' F L B' D' R' L' B' D U L2
F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 U' R2 U L' F D' B R' U' L2 B L' B U'
U B2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 U' L' D2 U' F' U B' F' R' L B' U'
B2 U R2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' U B' R2 D L D' U' B' R U2
F2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B' L' U L' F D L2 D' F'
L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D' R' U B2 U' L' U2 B' R2 L' U'
L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B' D B' U2 L2 B' R B2 F' D
D B2 D' F2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 R' F L D' B' R' B F2 R
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JanW (Jul 13, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> @JanW Close call, but it counts  Just one more!


Not cutting it that close again! 

*Round 551*
CFOP
Valk3
*Ao12: 18.68
*
19.66, 17.35, (16.88), 18.42, 20.04, 18.58, 18.92, (22.22), 20.28, 16.90, 18.31, 18.32

This was exciting. I had my screen set up so that I couldn't see any times until I had completed all 12 solves. It felt like I was doing pretty well, but I'm still bad at evaluating that without seeing times, so I was quite nervous at the end when I was about to check the average. Great relief to see that I was comfortably below 20 this time!


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 13, 2017)

JanW said:


> Not cutting it that close again!
> 
> *Ao12: 18.68*


Nice! Sub 19 even 

I've never done a full ao12 without looking at my times. Sounds a little nerve wracking... I like it!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 13, 2017)

Round 551
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS 2m
Ao12: 20.19
Time List:
1) 18.31
2) 18.21
3) 19.65
4) (16.90)
5) 19.45
6) 19.48
7) 21.46
8) (23.77)
9) 21.98
10) 21.39
11) 20.49
12) 21.47

It started out great....


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 13, 2017)

Round 551
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM

Ao12: 15.97

Time List: (15.78), 16.39, 17.26, 17.69, 19.04, 15.95, (22.70), 20.81, 16.59, 19.57, 16.42

Forget the 22. Sub 16 average. Not bad.


----------



## Jon Persson (Jul 15, 2017)

Round 551
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 23.737

20.989, 27.105, 22.373, 24.322, (27.390), 25.057, 22.039, 26.806, 23.172, (20.750), 22.989, 22.522

Well, I did an ao1000 during the last 5 weeks and got 24.02, so at least today was below that!


----------



## Draranor (Jul 16, 2017)

Round 551
Roux
GTS2 M

Average: 20.24

Times: 18.93, 21.76, 20.17, (24.96), 20.97, (15.99), 21.91, 23.04, 17.21, 17.84, 21.63, 18.93

This was frustratingly close lol. Pretty happy with it though, especially that sub-16 single, which is pretty good for me right now


----------



## Fyzzna (Jul 17, 2017)

*
Round 551*
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*ao12: 17.42*

14.69, 16.72, 15.10, 16.17, 21.09, 15.05, (26.79), 18.24, 20.54, (14.52), 19.33, 17.22

Insane round for me, very happy about this.


----------



## WaffleCuber (Jul 18, 2017)

Round 551
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cosmic GTS2
Ao12: 25.15

22.60
(20.15)
21.18
(28.90)
27.76
25.62
22.31
27.43
23.05
27.47
27.60
26.45


Eh could of been a sub-24 average. Screwed up with a lot of sup-26's though.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 20, 2017)

*Round 551*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.22*

(20.31), 18.02, 19.01, 20.14, 19.55, 18.93, 20.01, 19.64, 20.09, 18.79, 18.02, (16.25)

Still brushing off the rust, but it's coming around. This average felt much better than last week.

Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 20, 2017)

*Round 551 Results*

​
Great job everyone, and welcome to the race @WaffleCuber.

Big congrats to @JanW for graduating this round! You got there faster than I did, and now it looks like you may be overtaking me  

**Note: *@trackdork, @AwesomeARC, and @DylanDawg924. If you don't participate in the next round your stats will be deleted!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 552
Potential Closing Time - July 26th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 552nd round:

U B2 L2 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 R2 B' F2 U2 L' B D B2 R' U' F2 L2
R2 F2 U R2 D B2 U' L2 U' L2 U R U R2 B' D' U2 L2 B U' L' D'
R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L2 D2 U' R B' R' L2 D2 B U' B' D F
F2 L2 F2 D U' L2 F2 D2 U F2 U' L' D' R D' B D2 R U2 F L2 D
U' B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 L2 B' D' R2 D' L B D F2 R' L2 D
R2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' R B' U2 F' R2 U' L D' B L'
D' F2 D B2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L D2 B' F' U R2 F' D2 R' D L'
L2 D F2 R2 D F2 R2 U B2 F2 U' B' L2 D R' U2 F2 U B' F' U'
L2 B2 D2 U' L2 D' B2 D2 F2 D R2 B' D' R D2 B D' U L2 B2 R
R2 D' L2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 L2 U R B U' R' F U2 L D' U2 L2
L2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' L2 B2 U2 R L' U' F D B' U L' D' L U'
B2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D' U2 B2 D' R2 D' L D' F' U B U B U B L'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 20, 2017)

Round 552
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS 2m
Ao12: 19.46
Time List:
1) 17.65
2) 21.94
3) 20.30
4) (16.19)
5) 18.76
6) 22.99
7) 18.20
8) 19.27
9) 16.75
10) (24.93)
11) 18.94
12) 19.76


----------



## JanW (Jul 20, 2017)

Yay! Nice to finally graduate. 

I'll immediately start an all new race. This time with yellow cross.

*Round 552*
Method: CFOP yellow cross
Cube: Valk3
*Ao12: 21.43
*
25.88, 21.86, 20.73, 18.07, (29.34), 19.26, 23.49, (15.75), 20.05, 22.20, 16.92, 25.80

I really haven't practiced much yellow cross at all, so this is a promising start. Especially happy that I even managed a 15.xx. Overall this is still a lot more uneven than my white cross solves with two counting sup 25s. It is so uneven that it's hard to tell if this was just a lucky Ao12 and next week i might be 2 seconds slower. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 21, 2017)

Round 552
CFOP
Gan 356 Air UM MP Edition
Sub-20

Ao12: 15.74(PB Ao12) Scrambles were pretty easy this time. Happy I broke two PB's.

Time List: 16.41, 12.21, 15.04, 15.17, (19.72), 13.74, 17.63, 19.35, 13.79, 16.96, (11.01(PB)), 17.46


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jul 21, 2017)

(Also @earth2dan I've been searching for a cubing related profile picture recently and I happen to also be from Canada just like you, can you send me your profile picture if its okay with you for me to snag it )

Round 552
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2 M
Ao12: 20.62 

Times List:
1) 19.29
2) 20.40
3) 21.00
4) 21.13
5) 19.13
6) 22.44
7) (18.09)
8) (26.99)
9) 19.12
10) 20.23
11) 22.01
12) 21.46

Didn't get as many sub 20 wolves as I would've liked, but at least I was consistent(?) haha


----------



## Jon Persson (Jul 21, 2017)

Round 552
CFOP
Moyu Weilong Gts2

Ao12: 22.830

24.273, 19.008, 25.123, 22.539, 20.989, 23.822, 19.989, 23.186, (18.206), 23.424, (30.907), 25.956

Ok, best ao12 so far! +30 sec solve is a bummer but 3 sub 20 solves felt nice!


----------



## Draranor (Jul 21, 2017)

Round 552
Roux
GTS2 M

Average: 17.72
Times: 17.51, 19.83, (13.76), 15.86, 17.41, 15.73, 14.16, 18.77, 17.78, 20.16, (21.16), 20.00

Not quite a PB average, but pretty close. Also almost all of them were sub-20, except for the last 3


----------



## earth2dan (Jul 22, 2017)

Nicholas Kang said:


> (Also @earth2dan I've been searching for a cubing related profile picture recently and I happen to also be from Canada just like you, can you send me your profile picture if its okay with you for me to snag it )



Glad to have a fellow Canuck on board. I created a few others when I made this one, you're welcome to use one of these if you like


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Jul 23, 2017)

thanks!!


earth2dan said:


> Glad to have a fellow Canuck on board. I created a few others when I made this one, you're welcome to use one of these if you like
> 
> View attachment 8244 View attachment 8245 View attachment 8246


ks


----------



## Fyzzna (Jul 24, 2017)

*Round 552*
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3
*
Ao12: 18.83*

19.53, (16.46), 18.76, 20.12, 16.58, 17.70, 20.98, 17.88, 18.83, 19.79, 18.10, (22.23)


----------



## TheBlazingAce (Jul 25, 2017)

once again ignore the scrambles Cube is GAN 356 air, Method is CFOP
Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-24
avg of 12: 24.892

Time List:
1. 28.674 B2 D F2 D2 L2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R' B R F D F2 L2 D L' U 
2. 20.928 B2 R2 F R F2 U2 R2 F L B2 L2 U2 B2 D R2 D2 B2 U F2 B2 
3. 21.937 D' R B2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 F2 L' F' U2 R U2 R' U L' D 
4. 22.417 B U' D' B L U' L2 U2 B R2 D B2 U R2 U R2 D' F2 U' F2 
5. 21.953 B R' L2 D2 B2 R' B U' L' B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 B2 U D 
6. 27.074 U2 B D2 L2 R2 B2 U2 B' D2 R2 F' L' U B2 F2 L D U' B L2 R2 
7. 28.065 R F L B2 U2 D2 R D' F' L F2 D2 F2 B2 R D2 L F2 R2 B2 
8. 28.033 U' R' U2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' D' B2 L2 U F D' U2 L' 
9. 25.344 R' L' U D' B L B U' R' U F2 B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 D' F2 B2 
10. 24.497 L2 F' B' D L U R' F' D B' D R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 U' 
11. (29.553) B R F D F' R B U' B R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' D' L2 F2 R2 
12. (18.641) D2 F2 R2 D2 F' D2 F2 D2 F' L' U' R2 D' L F' L2 F' U2


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 25, 2017)

Can I join?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 25, 2017)

Never mind lol. I'm going with the race to sub 30/25 thread


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 27, 2017)

Round 552
Cube: MF3RS
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-7-26
avg of 12: 24.82

Time List:
1. 26.07 
2. (22.92) 
3. (26.56) 
4. 25.51 
5. 24.43 
6. 26.42 
7. 23.90 
8. 23.24 
9. 25.97 
10. 23.08 
11. 23.03 
12. 26.53 

Just graduated from sub-25, it's still a long road to sub-20


----------



## virginia (Jul 31, 2017)

Cfop, thunderclap, ao12: 23.234
24.125, 36.147, 23.081, 30.725, 18.862, 23.332, 22.968, 23.779, 16.181, 18.998, 21.619, 24.885

Ew those 30s


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 552*
MoYu YJ Stickerless Yulong
CFOP

*22.41* // 27.04, (29.28), 26.05, 22.40, 21.41, 27.80, 22.86, 26.16, 21.34, (16.79), 21.01, 24.88


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 2, 2017)

Round 552 cfop average 28.68
26.77,
25.97,
(23.56),
25.04,
28.68,
35.06,
26.91,
26.59,
26.24,
31.24,
(DNF),
28.76


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 552*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.60*

20.34, 19.83, 17.72, 20.04, 19.72, (23.49), 16.67, 20.71, (16.06), 23.17, 20.34, 17.47

Cut my thumb pretty good last week and it's made for a rather annoying handicap. Pleased with a sub20 despite that though.

Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 2, 2017)

*Round 552 Results*​
​
Big congratulations to @LegendaryMJS and @Fyzzna for graduating this round. Remember, you're welcome to stick around as alumni!

Nice turnout this round. Welcome to all the newcomers. I hope you all stick around until you graduate 



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 553
Potential Closing Time - Aug 9th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 553rd round:

U' B2 L2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 B2 R B2 F2 U L2 F R' U2 R' B
F2 U L2 D U R2 U L2 U L2 U' L' D F' R2 B' L U' B2 R2 B U
B2 D B2 F2 U B2 D F2 D L2 U B' F D L' F' U L2 B' U L D
D' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' U' F2 D' U2 B' D' R' U F' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 U'
F2 U2 B2 U B2 D F2 U' F2 U' L2 F L2 F U' B R L' F' D F'
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 F2 D F2 D' R2 U' L' F D2 R U' L F D' R' B U'
U2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 U' F2 R2 U2 B' R2 U R' U2 B2 D F' D' B' U
R2 F2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 D' R2 L2 U F D U R F' L' F' R2 D B U'
L2 B2 R2 U' R2 D U R2 B2 U F2 L' F D2 U2 L' U L2 D' L' F
F2 L2 D R2 U F2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' L B' D R' F' U B2 R' B' L' D2
F2 D2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 L' F D2 B' R2 D2 L' D' U F2 U'
F2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 F2 D U R2 B' L' U2 F' R' D' F' D' U2 R' D'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 2, 2017)

I didn't see my results for 552.

Round 553
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS 2m
Ao12: 19.70 2/3
Time List:
1) 19.34
2) 17.81
3) 21.22
4) 23.72
5) 21.73
6) 19.69
7) 17.52
8) 18.81
9) (17.40)
10) 19.01
11) (24.52)
12) 18.13


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 3, 2017)

Round 553
Cube: MF3RS
Method: CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-8-2
avg of 12: 24.57

Time List:
1. 21.45 
2. 25.41 
3. 26.98 
4. 28.44 
5. 25.12 
6. 24.99 
7. 24.41 
8. 23.91 
9. 24.81 
10. (18.10) 
11. (29.07) 
12. 20.10


----------



## Leery (Aug 3, 2017)

This was... not.. a good average...
I don't know why it was so sporadic, maybe something to do with the fact my hands are frozen.
Could've been heaps better if I didn't have *two* counting 27's.

Round: 553
Method: CFOP
Cube: GANS356 Air
Ao12: 22.72

1. 23.92
2. 20.24
3. 27.53
4. 17.70
5. 27.36
6. 20.02
7. 18.31
8. 23.55
9. 22.82
10. (29.68)
11. (17.68)
12. 25.70


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I didn't see my results for 552.


Oops! Sorry about that :/ I've added your 552 results to the spreadsheet.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 3, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> Oops! Sorry about that :/ I've added your 552 results to the spreadsheet.


Thanks!


----------



## virginia (Aug 3, 2017)

Ao12: 22.967
16.129,26.414,19.346,24.552,32.714,21.998,23.080,20.948,23.829,25.513,22.810,21.884


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Aug 3, 2017)

*Round 553*
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2 M
Ao12: *20.23* (agh i'm getting close)
1) (16.72)
2) 19.57
3) 18.89
4) 22.81
5) 21.94
6) 20.00
7) 22.65+
8) 17.96
9) 21.62
10) 19.38
11) (24.08)
12) 17.54


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 4, 2017)

*Round 553*
CFOP
YJ Yulong

*27.51* // 23.54, 27.64, 26.47, 27.85, 27.80, (31.03), 30.13, 29.62, (22.85), 27.32, 30.25, 25.56

Whoops


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 4, 2017)

Round 552
CFOP Yellow Cross
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-20

Ao12: 21.38

Time List: 23.20, (30.16), 22.87, 20.70, 19.60, 22.65, 20.70, (19.56), 21.30, 21.10, 20.61, 21.11


----------



## Fyzzna (Aug 5, 2017)

Definitely not ready for the race to sub 15 yet, so I'm going to stay around here for a while 

*Round 553*
Method: Roux with 2LCMLL
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 17.97*

18.68, 19.18, 19.00, 15.09, 15.63, 18.45, (13.28), 15.47, (22.39), 18.86, 21.03, 18.31


----------



## JanW (Aug 6, 2017)

*Round 553*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Valk 3

*Ao12: 20.18
*
20.19, 20.76, (23.56), 20.05, 19.06, (19.00), 20.37, 20.08, 20.65, 19.17, 22.29, 19.11

Really happy with this nice and even attempt! I haven't practiced yellow cross in particular, I've been using all crosses in my practice sessions. But yellow cross is definitely the strongest (after white). The other would be more suitable for race to sub-25.


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm new to race to sub 20!
*
Round 553*
CFOP W/Y
Valk 3 M

*Ao12: 19.00*
20.41, (15.64), 20.63, 16.84, 17.32, 19.17, 16.40, 18.95, (DNF(18.78)), 19.71, 20.05, 20.43

Dnf was an explosion for some reason. Other than that, happy!


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 553*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans 356
AO12:* 19.79*

18.55, 20.95, 19.41, 19.93, 21.10, 18.85, 18.76, 21.77, 20.65, (22.89), 17.88, (16.83)

Not great, but I haven't been cubing much at all lately. Sorry for the long wait between rounds. Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 17, 2017)

*Round 553 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 554
Potential Closing Time - Aug 23rd, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 554th round:

F2 D2 U R2 U R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 B' R' F L2 F2 R F' D2 F'
R2 F2 L2 D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 D' F2 R' D2 U2 B D F L' F2 U' B2 U2
R2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U L2 F2 D' U' L' B2 F2 D' B' U L' D R2 D
U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D L' D U F' L F D2 U F' D' U2
R2 D' U2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 F2 R2 F R U F2 R' L U' B R L2 U'
B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 U2 R' F' L U' R D2 U2 L F' R U'
U2 F2 D' U2 B2 D B2 F2 D R2 F2 R' B R' B2 D B' U' B2 R U
B2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 U F2 L U R B F2 U2 L D B' D' U'
B2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 U F2 D' R2 U2 F D2 U' B L2 F R' F' D2 B' U
D F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 B' R2 U2 B U B2 F R' D2 L' U
F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U' L B L D' R2 B2 L B2 F L
B2 D' U' R2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 U B2 L F2 R F' L2 B' L D' R' B2
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Aug 17, 2017)

Round 554
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS 2m
Ao12: 18.28 3/3
Time List:
1) 16.26
2) 17.80
3) 17.73
4) 20.75
5) 19.71
6) 18.79
7) (24.52)
8) 17.21
9) 16.97
10) 18.47
11) 19.13
12) (14.50)


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Aug 17, 2017)

Round 554
Method: CFOP
Cube: GTS2 M
Ao12: *17.20 *[1/3]

Time List:
1) 16.97
2) 19.90
3) 19.32
4) 21.21
5) 17.39
6) 18.85
7) (21.93)
8) 18.94
9) 20.48
10) 17.03
11) (14.78)
12) 19.81


----------



## Nicholas Kang (Aug 18, 2017)

Edit: 
My Ao12 ISN'T 17.20, it's actually *18.99. *


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 18, 2017)

Round 554
CFOP Yellow Cross
Gan 356 Air UM
Sub-20

Ao12: 20.56

Time List: 17.97, 18.67, 19.79, 22.41, 25.16, 21.99, 21.22, 18.97, 19.91, (31.98), 19.51, (17.93)


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 18, 2017)

Round 554
CFOP Blue Cross
Valk 3

Ao12: 19.77 (1/3)
19.07, 21.87, 19.86, 18.93, 22.08, 19.32, 20.70, 22.30, (14.87), (23.07), 15.62, 17.95

That final two solves saved my average  also a nice sub-15 single which is a luck . I usually did White/Yellow cross. I just wanna try something new . One thing I wanna ask. What is CFOP DCN? Just wondering what is it.


----------



## JanW (Aug 18, 2017)

*Round 554*
CFOP Yellow Cross
Tanglong
*Ao12: 20.74*

21.15, 19.40, 20.96, (23.16), 19.82, 21.38, (17.75), 22.40, 20.33, 21.70, 22.02, 18.24

I suppose I should be happy with this average, considering I have barely practiced at all lately, and I was more than halfway through it by the time I realized I was using the wrong cube. I just picked up the closest cube and started solving... The old Tanglong is quite a bit slower than my Valk.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 18, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> What is CFOP DCN? Just wondering what is it.


DCN would be Dual Colour Neutral. Some call it Opposite colour neutral. Where you're comfortable solving on two cross colours like White/Yellow, or Blue/Green. You said you normally solve White/Yellow cross, that's it.


----------



## mafergut (Aug 18, 2017)

*Round 554 *(Alumni)
Method: CFOP CN
Cube: Weilong GTS2M

*Ao12: 18.68*
18.28, (24.84), 18.01, (13.46), 17.93, 16.47, 17.66, 18.05, 20.32, 20.63, 19.78, 19.62

It's been a looong time since I last posted an average here. As you probably remember @earth2dan I almost left active practise due to lack of time but I have managed to at least avoid forgetting algs and becoming slower with the little time I managed to steal from other things in life. Now that I'm on vacation I have more time to practise so, why not?

Started well, save for the completely spoiled 2nd solve. Thought I was clearly below 20 so, why not try non-white/yellow crosses? And that's where the lack of practise showed clearly. Well, the fact that I've been doing almost exclusively skewb for the past 5 days might have something to do as well. Now I don't know how to turn straight, only sideways


----------



## Agguzi (Aug 19, 2017)

R554(Alumni)
CFOP CN (non-white)
Gans Air
*Ao12: 19.701 (1/3)*

21.558(y), 20.457(r), 18.233(y), 28.793(r), 17.252(r), 19.854(g), 17.940(o), 18.668(b), 17.123(b), 19.434(g), 18.467(g), 18.643(y)

Coming back to CN after a while...


----------



## Fyzzna (Aug 20, 2017)

*Round 554 *(Alumni)
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 18.35*
21.19, 17.02, (32.01), (13.82), 15.95, 15.98, 16.22, 23.01, 17.48, 19.56, 18.85, 18.26

Finished learning full CMLL, guess now it's just a matter of getting my recognition up to speed (as shown by the 32.01 it's not quite there yet  )


----------



## Leery (Aug 21, 2017)

*ROUND 554
Method: CFOP
Cube: Gans Air

Ao12 - 20.93 (σ = 1.63)
*
1. 23.36
2. 20.63 
3. 21.20
4. 20.23 
5. 20.83 
6. *25.08* 
7. 22.60 
8. 22.12 ' 
9. 17.42 
10. 20.86 
11. 19.96 
*12. 14.36

Grrrr... *_I'm not sure whether to be madder about the average, or the fact it took 9 solves to break sub 20, before doing too little too late._


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 25, 2017)

*Round 554*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356
AO12:* 18.74*

16.49, (15.90), 17.87, 18.61, 17.19, 19.40, 19.44, (25.82), 18.74, 19.75, 20.37, 19.54

Sub 19 ao12, that hasn't happened in a while  Next round up soon.


----------



## earth2dan (Aug 28, 2017)

*Round 554 Results*​
​
Great round everyone  And big congratulations to @WombatWarrior17 for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 555
Potential Closing Time - Sept 1st, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
**NOTE*: I've started using the official TNoodle WCA scrambler to generate these scrambles. We're now getting comp quality scrambles 

Scrambles for the 555th round:

F' L U L B L2 F L2 B2 R' B R2 B2 R2 U D L2 F2 U'
U' L D' L' B' D2 F' L U' R' D B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 L'
U2 B' U2 B2 F D2 F L2 B' D2 U L B' F' U' R' B' U2 F2 R
L F2 L D R' U' D2 F2 L F D2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' U2 D2 F'
F D2 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 R F U' F' D U2 F' U' F L' U'
B' L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 U' B' L2 D2 R D' F2 U L U2 R2
B2 R2 D2 L R2 F2 R2 F R2 B L2 D' F D' R D' U' R2
L2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U2 F D2 L' U' F' D B F2 D2 L' F R'
U2 L U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' F D' R D2 R2 B' F2 D' F L2 R2
U' L2 U' D' L B2 L B U R F2 U2 R D2 B2 R' U2 F2 B2 L
D' R2 B2 U F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 R' F2 R2 B' R' D L2 R' D'
F' B L' F2 B D F D' R U2 L2 U2 B U2 F R2 F' B' U2 F'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 555
Gan 356 Air UM
CFOP YC
Sub-20

Ao12: 18.90

Time List: 18.90, (21.18), 18.98, 18.69, 19.95, 16.36, 20.67, 16.90, 20.79, 17.88, (15.94), 19.90


----------



## Leery (Aug 29, 2017)

Round 555
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS2

Ao12: 20.19

Time List:
24.89, 19.54, (26.12), 18.55, 22.24, 17.56, (13.70), 23.19, 17.70, 18.50, 20.59, 19.13

New main for sure, but no sub 20 ;-;
Really got to work on PLL recognition, so inconsistent


----------



## mafergut (Aug 30, 2017)

*Round 555 *(Alumni)
Method: CFOP DCN
Cube: Weilong GTS2

*avg of 12: 18.78*
18.50, 18.35, 19.21, 17.49, (21.00), 19.80, 19.21, 18.10, (16.85), 18.39, 19.20, 19.47[orange]

Done with stackmat and, oh man! It's a completely different story. My hands are shaking during PLL, trying to save some time and making sure I do the AUF right and there's no +2... end result: I lock up like crazy. I also had to do this with a GTS2 because I feared that dropping the GTS2M on the mat would end up with some loose magnet. It's so bad to get used to magnetic cubes... 

And, in the end, the average was surprisingly decent so I think these scrambles had much more potential. Happy to verify that official TNoodle WCA scrambles are, in general, not any harder than csTimer ones, stackmat is already taking a significant toll on my average times.  All solves on white & yellow except for the last one, which had a nice orange cross.


----------



## Fyzzna (Aug 30, 2017)

*Round 555 *(Alumni)
Method: Roux
Cube: Valk 3

*Ao12: 17.56*
20.48, (22.03), 18.66, 17.51, (14.71), 15.85, 15.99, 17.96, 19.11, 15.28, 17.42, 17.32


----------



## Ron Weasly (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi!!!Any problem??????
I am avg. 40-45sec...........I use 4lll(actually i have learned some oll and pll algs too...) but even though, my time is very low...........IDK but what is the problem with me?????
Is my tps low or my f2l is slow(I pause at every f2l for finding pieces)
What should i do???


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 3, 2017)

R555(Alumni)
CFOP CN (non-white)
Gans Air
*Ao12: 18.16(2/3)*

18.976(b), 15.302(y), 19.015(b), 21.157(g), 23.316(g), 18.152(y), 16.292(y), 19.317(o), 17.225(g), 17.807(r), 15.688(o), 15.678(g)


----------



## Matthew Cubermann (Sep 4, 2017)

*Round 554*
CFOP
Gans Air UM
*Ao12: 18.24*

Time List:
1. (20.83) L2 U L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D2 L2 U' B' R2 D R B2 R' U B U' L2
2. 18.08 L D L' B' U' D F L' R2 D2 L2 B R2 D2 F R2 F B U2 L
3. 19.80 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 U F2 U' B2 U B L' B' U B' L2 U L R2 U2
4. 18.56 U L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 R2 L B R2 F U2 R2 F' L U' L2
5. 18.96 U' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U B2 U' R2 U B L R2 B' F' R U' F' R2 U'
6. 19.46 L R2 D2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 U B' D L2 R D2 L' U' F2
7. 16.42 R L2 B2 U L2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 R2 D F D F2 R F L2 D' R2 U
8. (14.98) L' B2 F2 D2 R' D2 L' U2 L D2 R F U R2 B L' D B2 F D U
9. 18.12 L D2 B R U2 D B U2 B' U' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 R2 L2 B D2 B2
10. 18.10 D2 U2 L U2 R' B2 R2 U2 L U2 F2 B U R' D R' D2 L' D2 B' F
11. 18.27 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 D' F D' B' R F' R' D' U L' U'
12. 16.65 U2 F U F' U R' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D L
I took a long break from the forums and have been mostly on reddit. Thought doing this would help me see how much I have improved! Officially sub 20 since last post.


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 5, 2017)

Round 555
Method: CFOP
Cube: Weilong GTS2M

Ao12: 20.46

Time List:
23.05, 16.91, 17.86, 21.27, 16.99, 23.53, 16.54, 27.55, 22.14, (34.07), (16.27), 18.76

My first time doing race to sub20. The 34.07 and counting 27.55 is so frustrating!! Next round I will focus a lot more on consistency.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 6, 2017)

*Round 555*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356
AO12:* 19.84*

21.50, 19.82, 21.46, (17.08), 19.01, 20.33, 19.39, (23.57), 19.29, 19.68, 18.33, 19.56

Just not feeling it today... I'll give this round one more day and close it tomorrow.


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 6, 2017)

Ron Weasly said:


> Hi!!!Any problem??????
> I am avg. 40-45sec...........I use 4lll(actually i have learned some oll and pll algs too...) but even though, my time is very low...........IDK but what is the problem with me?????
> Is my tps low or my f2l is slow(I pause at every f2l for finding pieces)
> What should i do???



There's nothing wrong with you, you're learning. Learning takes time. Getting fast takes A LOT of practice. I highly recommend this post if you're looking for a structured road-map to getting faster using CFOP.

Don't give up!


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

thx


earth2dan said:


> There's nothing wrong with you, you're learning. Learning takes time. Getting fast takes A LOT of practice. I highly recommend this post if you're looking for a structured road-map to getting faster using CFOP.
> 
> Don't give up!


thx.......i hope it helps me...


----------



## earth2dan (Sep 7, 2017)

*Round 555 Results*

​


Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 556
Potential Closing Time - Sept 13th, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 556th round:

D2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 L D2 L R U' B D2 B2 R2 U' B R B' L'
U2 F L2 U2 F L2 U2 F R2 F' L' R F R D2 F' U' L2
R' D2 R2 F2 R F2 R U2 L F2 D' L B F U2 L2 R F D2 R'
R2 U F D' B R' F2 B' U' F' U' B' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D2
B' U' F D' R B D B' L' B' R F' D2 F2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2
B2 L2 D B2 D' R' F' R2 B2 L2 D' F L2 U2 D2 F2 L2 B R2 B'
L' D2 R2 L' B R' B U F R' L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2
D L U' F2 B2 L' B2 R B' U2 R U' D R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U'
B' U R' F' D2 R' L' B' L B2 D R F2 R' L U2 L2 D2 B2 D2
L2 F' L U R' B U' F U2 R U R' B2 R' D2 R' U2 L D2 L
B2 R D2 U2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 D L B F D2 R U' R' D B2 R'
L' B2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' D U L' F R' B' R F
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Sep 8, 2017)

Round 556
Gan 356 Air UM
CFOP YC
Sub-20

Ao12: 16.53

Time List: (24.83), 18.46, 19.14, 17.87, 16.34, 17.47, 16.61, (13.95), 21.39, 19.89, 18.13


----------



## Leery (Sep 9, 2017)

Round 556
Weilong GTS2
CFOP

Average of 12: 19.91

Time List:
18.80, (24.44), 15.47, 21.07, (14.60), 17.76, 24.40, 19.34, 22.37, 21.07, 20.48, 18.30

I mean, it was sub 20, but good god that was awful consistency


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 9, 2017)

556
Valk 3
CFOP Blue Cross

Ao12: 19.85 (2/3)
23.02, 21.21, 18.51, 21.18, (30.21), 17.66, (16.62), 20.61, 22.12, 16.88, 19.25, 18.04

Another close call lol.


----------



## Agguzi (Sep 10, 2017)

R555(Alumni)
CFOP CN (non-white)
Gans Air
*Ao12: 16.30(3/3)*
*
16.399(y), 18.671(r), 17.749(g), 17.562(r), 17.853(o), 13.688(y), 14.750(o), 16.083(o), 19.311(y), 14.282(y), 15.059(g)*


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 12, 2017)

Round 556
Weilong GTS2M
CFOP

Average of 12: *20.54*

18.91, 21.10, 17.77, 20.83, 19.62, 20.25, 21.38, (23.40), 23.25, 21.96, (16.54), 20.37

I think I'm stuck in 20 second purgatory forever


----------



## AcuberCubes (Oct 11, 2017)

Round 555
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-11
avg of 12: 16.94

Time List:
1. 15.08 
2. 15.00 
3. (22.31) 
4. 18.59 
5. 18.43 
6. 16.22 
7. 16.12 
8. (13.76) 
9. 16.08 
10. 19.39 
11. 16.16 
12. 18.31 

16.94 Average of 12  . Question, should i proceed to the next round?
This is my first time here.


----------



## Leery (Oct 13, 2017)

If you feel like you can start aiming for sub 15, go for it!
And welcome


----------



## AcuberCubes (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks! I think i will try to get near sub 17, then start aiming for sub 15.


----------



## AcuberCubes (Oct 15, 2017)

Round 556
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-15

Time List:
1. 17.67 
2. 18.40 
3. 16.56 
4. 14.66 
5. 18.34 
6. 18.15 
7. 15.97 
8. (14.39) 
9. 17.04 
10. 18.77 
11. (19.79) 
12. 15.64 

avg of 12: 17.12 :>


----------



## Leery (Oct 16, 2017)

When's round 557 arriving?


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 18, 2017)

If I'm still allowed to submit:
R556:
1. 18.20
2. 30.67
3. 28.19
4. (14.97)
5. 20.43
6. (39.12)
7. 21.82
8. 21.72
9. 23.27
10. 22.02
11. 19.63
12. 20.69

Ao12: 22.66
I don't get 14s very often and I'm not sure what I screwed up to get a 39.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 18, 2017)

Round 556
CFOP
MF3RS

1. 25.99 
2. 22.32 
3. 24.30 
4. 23.42 
5. 21.95 
6. (20.94) 
7. 21.81 
8. 26.27 
9. 21.56
10. (27.21) 
11. 23.00 
12. 22.78

avg of 12: 23.34


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry folks. Life's been busy lately and I've had no time for cubing. I'll post results and next round tomorrow.


----------



## earth2dan (Oct 30, 2017)

*Round 556 Results*

​Congratulations to @Agguzi for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.




*Round 557
Potential Closing Time - Nov 3rd, 2017 || 12:01PM CST*​
Scrambles for the 557th round:

L2 B L B2 R D R F2 D' R D2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2
D L' F U R' U B D L' F B2 R2 F2 B2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2
L2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U F L R' D L2 U' R' B
B2 L D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 F' U B D2 F' R U' B2 R' D' L'
R2 F L F2 R2 L D' R' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 L U2 R' B2 R2
B2 U2 L2 B' D B2 R' L F D R' F2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2
B2 L2 B L' F R F2 U R2 D' R D2 B' L2 F B D2 L2 F' L2
R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U R' F R' D' B L B2 D' R2 U' F2 R
U2 L F2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' B U2 L' R' F' L B' U' B2 D' U2
R' B L' D' B' L' B U' F' R' L F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U'
D2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 F U2 L R U L' D' B F D F'
F' D2 L B2 U' L' B2 D2 R B2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B'
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pedro Silva dos Santos (Oct 30, 2017)

*Round 557*
Valk 3
avg of 12: 24.79
1. 23.12 
2. 25.08 
3. 22.48 
4. 23.55 
5. (14.96) 
6. (29.45) 
7. 28.36+ 
8. 26.28 
9. 24.20 
10. 26.32 
11. 24.46 
12. 24.03


----------



## whatshisbucket (Oct 31, 2017)

R557
CFOP (W cross)
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-30
avg of 12: 21.12

Time List:
1. 24.16 L2 B L B2 R D R F2 D' R D2 F R2 U2 R2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D2 
2. 20.69 D L' F U R' U B D L' F B2 R2 F2 B2 L D2 R' F2 L2 U2 
3. 21.85 L2 B2 L2 D B2 U B2 U2 L2 B' D2 U F L R' D L2 U' R' B 
4. 21.02 B2 L D2 B2 L' R2 B2 R2 F' U B D2 F' R U' B2 R' D' L' 
5. 26.12+ R2 F L F2 R2 L D' R' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 L U2 R' B2 R2 
6. 20.15 B2 U2 L2 B' D B2 R' L F D R' F2 D2 B2 R2 F R2 B R2 U2 
7. (18.35) B2 L2 B L' F R F2 U R2 D' R D2 B' L2 F B D2 L2 F' L2 
8. (29.53) R2 U' F2 D' U' B2 U R' F R' D' B L B2 D' R2 U' F2 R 
9. 18.49 U2 L F2 D2 L D2 L B2 L' B U2 L' R' F' L B' U' B2 D' U2 
10. 19.23 R' B L' D' B' L' B U' F' R' L F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U F2 U' 
11. 19.54 D2 L B2 R F2 L' B2 F U2 L R U L' D' B F D F' 
12. 19.90 F' D2 L B2 U' L' B2 D2 R B2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 L2 B' D2 B'

At least it was more consistent than last time.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 31, 2017)

Cube GTS2M
CFOP

Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-30
avg of 12: 22.52

Time List:
1. 28.44 R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 U2 F L2 B' U' B2 R' F2 U' L' U' B2 D 
2. 20.56 D2 F2 R2 B L2 F2 U2 F U2 F' U2 R U R2 U' L' B' F2 D' F2 
3. (29.86) R2 U' R2 F' U2 F L U B2 U' L2 B2 L2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 L' 
4. 21.37 F' U2 B2 L2 F' L2 B' R2 U2 B R2 D F R' B2 D' U2 R' B F 
5. (18.54) F' U2 R' F' U' B R L F2 D U2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L 
6. 24.02 U2 B2 F L2 B U2 F L2 F' R2 F' R' B2 R2 D2 U L2 R U2 F 
7. 20.23 L U2 R2 F' U2 L2 D2 L2 B2 F D2 F2 L B' U2 R' U' F' L2 D R 
8. 21.54 R2 U F2 R U L2 F' U D B' U' B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 
9. 22.04 B2 U R2 D F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' R D' F D2 F2 D' U' L' B' 
10. 21.38 F2 R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D F2 D B2 D' F R D F' U' F' D R F2 D' 
11. 22.75 F2 U2 F2 R D2 U2 B2 L R2 F2 R U B2 R2 U2 R' F' U' L2 B' 
12. 22.84 D R2 F2 D2 B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 D' B' D L2 F D F U2 L' F

I feel like this cube is helping me improve my times a bit.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 557
Ao12: 21.79
Weilong GTS 2M
CFOP

(26.90,) 22.14, 22.63, 19.92, 19.63, 20.39, 24.29, 26.33, (14.89,) 19.83, 19.17, 23.56

The 14.89 is only my 2nd sub-15 single solve.


----------



## xitvono (Oct 31, 2017)

Round 557
Ao12: 21.003
AoLong V2 stickerless
CFOP

(17.464), 19.159, 23.071, 20.671, 22.422, 20.846, 20.647, 20.520, (28.079), 19.599, 24.287, 18.807

This is a decent average for me. My usual is around 21.5


----------



## AcuberCubes (Nov 5, 2017)

Round 557
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-5
avg of 12: 15.55
Cube Used: MF3RS M
Method: CFOP, DCN.

Time List:
1. (13.34) 
2. 20.19 
3. 14.19 
4. (20.94) 
5. 16.04 
6. 14.95 
7. 16.07 
8. 13.36 
9. 13.93 
10. 14.30 
11. 16.48 
12. 15.98 

LOL! My hands were shaking at the starting. Finally calmed down, and then this happened. Not rare but still a good average for me. Sub-15 average of 5 too. Hope to be Sub 15 till Jan or Feb next year.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 7, 2017)

Round 557
Sub 20
Warrior W M
Cfop
Ao12- 26.28 Well, that wasn’t great.
1. 26.69
2. 25.796
3. (DNF)
4. (20.361)
5. 26.531
6. 28.895
7. 24.395
8. 34.787
9. 23.86
10. 24.196
11. 21.227
12. 26.428


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 21, 2017)

What happpend to this?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

@earth2dan ?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 21, 2017)

Last time on was Nov 8. I could take this over, for a while at least. (A least a few months)


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey all. Sorry I've been MIA lately, there's just a lot going on. I'll close this round and get the next one up today. Things should be back to normal and I'll get back to weekly rounds in January.

Stay tuned...

*Round 557*
Method: CFOP
Cube: Cubicle Gans 356
AO12:* 19.73*

22.27, 20.86, 20.04, 19.00, 21.32, 18.70, 20.14, 18.25, 16.78, 21.12, 19.39, 18.48

Definitely some rust to scrape off, but I'm always happy with a sub-20 average


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 29, 2017)

*Round 557 Results*

​
Congratulations to @AcuberCubes for graduating this round!



Spoiler: Overall Standings



**Please note: *If you have not participated in 10 rounds, and are *NOT *an alumni (green), your stats will be deleted next round. If you *ARE *an alumni, your stats will be hidden, but not deleted.





***FINAL ROUND OF THIS RACE THREAD***​
I have really enjoyed running this thread these past couple years, but I haven't been able to give it the attention it deserves lately. @PyraMaster has started a new sub-20 race thread here. He seems like a cool dude committed to keeping the race alive so please head over there to continue your journey to sub-20.

As always, good luck to everyone! And keep cubing!

*go here --> New Race Thread: Race to sub-20 on 3x3*​


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 29, 2017)

Someone started a new race to sub 20, so I dunno how that'll work out. I guess just talk to @PyraMaster.


----------



## whatshisbucket (Nov 30, 2017)

R558
CFOP WC
MF3RS
Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-29
avg of 12: 19.23

Time List:
1. (16.65) D2 R B2 L D2 B U' R2 U2 D' F2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
2. 20.79 D2 R B2 L D2 B U' R2 U2 D' F2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 
3. 20.47 L2 F B2 R2 L B' U B R F' D' L2 U2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 
4. (22.45+) R' L B2 U' B' R' B D' L' F D' L' D2 F2 B2 R F2 L' B2 L' 
5. 21.01 U' L2 U L2 U2 L2 U2 B L' U' B2 R B R2 D L2 B' R' F' 
6. 17.44 L' D' R F2 R F' U D' R' F D2 F D2 F' U2 F2 B' R2 D2 L2 
7. 17.19 U2 R B2 R' D2 R' F2 R F2 D' F L B2 F2 D L R D2 L D' 
8. 18.58 F U2 D F' U R B2 L D F' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 D B2 U2 D 
9. 21.49 U F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 U2 L' F D' F' U' F2 D B U' R 
10. 18.32 D F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 U' L2 D B R F2 L' F D' L' U R D' 
11. 17.97 R B' D L U2 F R U D2 B' U' D2 R2 L F2 U2 R' U2 L2 
12. 19.00 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U F D' R' D' L' B' U2 B' L'
eww that was not great


----------



## AcuberCubes (Nov 30, 2017)

R558
MF3RS Elite M
DCN

Generated By csTimer on 2017-11-30
avg of 12: 15.65

Time List:
1. 15.61
2. 16.51
3. 13.61
4. 16.77
5. 17.95
6. 16.44
7. 15.63
8. (13.09)
9. 14.26
10. (19.21) 
11. 13.13
12. 16.63

Can I move to the next round, now that I have passed Round 557?
I mean sub-15?


----------



## earth2dan (Nov 30, 2017)

AcuberCubes said:


> Can I move to the next round, now that I have passed Round 557?
> I mean sub-15?



I would say you are definitely ready for the sub-15 race. Good luck!


----------



## AcuberCubes (Dec 1, 2017)

earth2dan said:


> I would say you are definitely ready for the sub-15 race. Good luck!


Thanks!


----------

